# Anyone Ever Buy and/or Sell on Tradesy?



## iluvmybags

http://www.tradesy.com/

I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF

It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!

I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.

Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## iluvmybags

No one?


----------



## littlerock

Moved this to the "eBay" sub forum  because, even tho it's titled the eBay section, it has grown much bigger than just ebay. It's really about all reselling & trading style sites.. etc 

Hopefully you'll get some feedback here. GL!


----------



## Schientist

I've never heard of this before! I am looking for other places to sell, but this seems a little odd...


----------



## twin-fun

That's probably how they make up for their lower fees.


----------



## agalarowicz

i think my ebay fees are only 10% of the sale price. 9% doesnt seem low. am i missing something?


----------



## tutushopper

agalarowicz said:


> i think my ebay fees are only 10% of the sale price. 9% doesnt seem low. am i missing something?



I agree...1% less isn't that much of a savings, other than the postage, but if it's figured super high, nobody would want to buy.


----------



## SWlife

I've got a couple of jackets listed on Tradesy.
Nothing.


----------



## uadjit

agalarowicz said:


> i think my ebay fees are only 10% of the sale price. 9% doesnt seem low. am i missing something?


Base fees (if you don't pay for Google advertising) on Bonanza is only 3.5% up to $500 and something like 1.5% for the amount above that. If you're going to sell on a site with little traffic it seems like you might as well go for the one with lower fees.


----------



## agalarowicz

uadjit said:


> Base fees (if you don't pay for Google advertising) on Bonanza is only 3.5% up to $500 and something like 1.5% for the amount above that. If you're going to sell on a site with little traffic it seems like you might as well go for the one with lower fees.



exactly. i've sold just a few things on bonanza but it was easy and cheap


----------



## hilarysmom

I was glad to find this post as I've been wondering about that site as well. I've posted a few items on Tradesy within the last month or so. They are easy to work with but I haven't had any sales to date. Conversely, I placed a number of items on a similar site, called Poshmark, and with  relative success.Poshmark takes 20% (compared to the 9% plus PayPal fees) but they seem to be doing something right.  There is another thread about PM on the eBay forum if you're interested in learning more.


----------



## ariluvya21

I've used and sold items on Tradesy with success.  A few pair of shoes, including Jimmy Choos, a Burberry scarf, Fendi belt and a Foley & Corinna white bag.   I don't know how they calculate their shipping but they've been great to deal with.  I have more items posted but I may also try Poshmark like other people have suggested.


----------



## goodtaste

I've never heard of the site, sorry!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Has anyone had any good experiences selling lower-priced items on Tradesy?  It seems like most of the items on there are more high-end.  I'm looking to sell a few lower-priced items I no longer wear, and I'm debating between eBay, Poshmark, and Tradesy, but it seems like Tradesy is more focused on designer items.


----------



## clmcgary

Hey There!  

I recently joined tradesy to sell.... Loving it - I have only sold 6 things so far - But i have found that the more you have up in your shop the more likely you will sell... I have also purchased from tradesy as well - No complaints there either.  Here is my "signup link"  - if you decide to start on tradesy use this and then we will both get 15 bucks... (awesome) 

Xxxxx

-Clmcgary


----------



## clmcgary

Also - none of the items i have sold have been high end... i think it took me a couple months to have my first sale as well.  Not only that , but they send you a shipping kit (you have to do nothing except put it in the bag and put in in your mailbox)  super easy. they also only take 9%   - less then ebay and poshmark.  I am hoping this site continues & gets bigger and bigger . spread the word to your friends!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Received an e-mail about the Chanel sale.. There were some nice items..


----------



## luv_2_travel

Has anyone purchased off of there? Good, bad experiences??


----------



## forespec

what happned ?


----------



## tori253@amerite

Has anyone ever bought from tradesy?  They claim authentic purses. Their prices are all over the board. Some good some crazy outrageous. Just wondering if anyone has had good luck purchasing authentic pre loved bags from this site?!


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

I purchased an Epi Sarah wallet from tradesy. The great people authenticating here on tpf doesn't authenticate from that website but I did get it authenticated from caroldiva prior to purchasing. I'm not sure of tradesy's authentication process so I figure getting it authenticated beforehand is the safest way to go. Hope that helps!


----------



## tori253@amerite

NlovewithLuxe said:


> I purchased an Epi Sarah wallet from tradesy. The great people authenticating here on tpf doesn't authenticate from that website but I did get it authenticated from caroldiva prior to purchasing. I'm not sure of tradesy's authentication process so I figure getting it authenticated beforehand is the safest way to go. Hope that helps!




Thanks!!  I just wondered. I never heard of them until I stumbled upon the website today and thought I'd ask!


----------



## Calei

I've heard and seen good and bad with Tradesy. As a rule of thumb..I'd always get an authentication.  When spending a few or more hundred on a bag or wallet..it's a small price to pay to guarantee an authentic.


----------



## Calei

I just wanted to add that I just saw a fake Louis Vuitton item on Tradesy. I contacted them via email because they are gone for the day. The item was literally removed instantly after being reported. I give them a huge amount of credit for that.    It's impossible I'm sure for any site such as this to keep up with every single bag from every seller. However, once brought to their attention,  it was dealt with and fast!  I give them a thumbs up for that.  It's obvious to me they go the extra mile on authentication.


----------



## CovetedCachet

Hi! I'm wondering the same thing... $625 for an authentic chanel bag seems too good to be true! The seller is a pawn shop that seems to have hundreds of happy customers. 
How do I go about asking caroldiva to authenticate a bag? I'm kind of new to this site!
Thank you!!


----------



## lunette

I've been selling on Tradesy lately, and generally pretty happy with the results. It's really easy, has a lot of traffic, and looks put together as a site.  I was really excited to find a place to sell again after getting blocked from EBay  a couple of years ago, for late shipping while going through a bad financial time, lost my home, etc.  Bonanza worked for me a little bit, for a short while, but then I got kicked off of there, too, unsure why.  I swear it had to do with the EBay situation, but they will not give me a reason. I made 2 or 3 sales there, no complaints or issues, so that's the only thing i can figure out. They have no way to resolve it, just got a form letter, and the traffic was so bad there it really wasn't that big of a deal.  

BTW, i have NEVER sold a counterfeit item, ever, and generally had really good feedback, but I have had issues with getting things shipped promptly.  Anyway, that's the story, and I've been really happy to have a place to sell bags again, one that is committed to authenticity.  

However, lately I've seen some things on Tradesy that don't look 100%, some strange looking Kate Spade stuff, things that are obviously really worn/ used listed as new.  To me it seems like the volume has really increased, maybe they're not keeping up with all of it.  They don't have a way to report listings like Ebay does, but you can use the chat function to talk about any concern.  Still, i wonder how they guarantee authenticity like they do, I know the word around here was that they were selling authentic bags, at least a few weeks ago.  

Do any of you  know how they're handling this part of things?  I just really want to be associated with places on the up and up, and reputation is a lot of what drew me to Tradesy.  Anyone else?  Thanks in advance~


----------



## jyyanks

I use tradesy all the time and I've had great luck buying and selling authentic items.  I think most of the scammers gravitate towards big sites, like ebay where the buyers are favored. 

The reason Tradesy works for me is because they stand by their guarantee of authenticity. If you purchase a fake item or one that is not as described, you return it to them and they will refund you. Conversely, if you sell an item and the buyer backs out, Tradesy eats the cost of the return if you have described your item accurately.   You don't ever have to deal with the buyer/seller unless you want to and there is none of the drama that you get with ebay with non-paying bidders, SNAD, people claiming their packages are lost, or crying fake in hopes that they get to keep the item and not pay for it.

I describe all my items as best as I could, take multiple pictures (esp of flaws) and price accordingly.  I feel confidant that if a buyer changes her mind, I won't get hit with a return fee because my descriptions are accurate.  I also am really crazy when it comes to purchasing.  I've only purchased some high end designer goods that I've gotten authenticated by a third party and so far so good.

Tradesy is definitely more legitimate than a poshmark (full of fakes) and not as risky as ebay.  I only wish I could sell other stuff there (kids clothes, electronics etc).


----------



## maye

Just wanted to revive this thread to talk about my recent experience selling on Tradesy.

I started yesterday selling there since I got tired of Ebay putting limits on what to sell or not, specially for my Louis Vuitton or Gucci bags since I don't have 25 seller feedbacks. You know the usual crap. Sold two items on Tradesy so far! Yay! On my way to ship them. Once shipped money will be released 4 days after item is received by buyer. Not the crazy 20 days!

So this is what I know about Tradesy so far:
Everything is Buy it Now, no auction. Their fees are 9.00%, listings are a 100% free, payment thru Paypal so PP gets their usual 3% cut. Take that into consideration as usual. They can handle shipping for you but I do prefer to control where to ship my items myself, so I don't let them handle shipping. They have a very nice return policy and they guarantee authenticity. I dunno how they do all that. There's no feedback system which makes me a little nervous but since sellers cannot leave negative feedback on Ebay anymore, so for me is not a big deal. I asked them about this and is being considered as a feature in the future. So that's good since its good to know who you are making business with. If buying bags, you still should have them authenticated for your own sake. In my opinion, is easy, new and without all the Ebay craziness! Also, I like their concept of everything there is in your "closet" so it feels like somebody is going to your closet and buy things from there. Kind of cool!
Hope this helps!


----------



## jyyanks

I use this site extensively,mostly to sell but I've also purchased some (Authentic) Hermes items from them.

I've also sold a lot of my high end (Hermes), mid range (Micheal Kors/Coach) and lower end (Mia) stuff.  Note that the lower end goods do not sell as fast and can sit there for a while but it's always a nice surprise when one of my items sells.

I like the fact that I can print the label and drop off the package and not worry about it. I also like the fact that they handle returns as long as the item is described correctly.  I'm a big fan of Tradesy and do most of my buying/selling with them and with Shop-Hers.


----------



## anthrosphere

I sold 2 items there, but the second buyer was a PITA. I haven't gotten any sales since then. I stopped using them because they're just painfully slow, just like Bonanza.com. I gave up selling entirely since then. I rather just sell my stuff to my family members or donate it.


----------



## jyyanks

anthrosphere said:


> I sold 2 items there, but the second buyer was a PITA. I haven't gotten any sales since then. I stopped using them because they're just painfully slow, just like Bonanza.com. I gave up selling entirely since then. I rather just sell my stuff to my family members or donate it.




Yikes!  In what way was she a PITA?  I don't usually contact the buyers ever. Once an item sells, I just send it out and they can track it themselves. Did the buyer reach out to you after receiving the items she bought?  Usually any disputed are handled through tradesy.  Now I'm worried.


----------



## JennyS315

jyyanks said:


> Yikes!  In what way was she a PITA?  I don't usually contact the buyers ever. Once an item sells, I just send it out and they can track it themselves. Did the buyer reach out to you after receiving the items she bought?  Usually any disputed are handled through tradesy.  Now I'm worried.




I'm curious about this too. I just sold my first item and I think the system seems good (I've also used Shop Hers which I love), but I'm curious what issues others may have had.


----------



## anthrosphere

The buyer asked me a bunch of questions about my item's condition. Basically the same questions that were already mentioned on my listing. I answered them nicely since I was desperate for my bag to be sold.

She emailed me back, saying she will buy it when she has enough money. Fine whatever. Several weeks passed, and then out of the blue, she suddenly emailed me telling me over and over, that she will buy two of my items, including the purse. And that she wanted a lower price for my bag with the shipping included. Fine.


 I had some trouble modifying the price since Tradesy automatically adds the shipping to your asking price. I apologized this to her and asked if it was ok if she was willing to pay $xx.53 instead of $xx.00 even. 10 mins passes and no response from her.

She eventually bought my phone case but completely ignored my email. I eventually got the price down to what she initally asked for. I emailed her back to tell her that I finally got the price down to $xx.00 even. She continued to ignore me. It really left a huge sour taste in my mouth.

I ended up just shipping the other item she bought from me and I listed the bag on ebay. It sold, but at a huge loss. I never had one bag sold on tradesy, just cheap stuff. I don't think I am going back to that site again.


----------



## maye

anthrosphere said:


> The buyer asked me a bunch of questions about my item's condition. Basically the same questions that were already mentioned on my listing. I answered them nicely since I was desperate for my bag to be sold.
> 
> She emailed me back, saying she will buy it when she has enough money. Fine whatever. Several weeks passed, and then out of the blue, she suddenly emailed me telling me over and over, that she will buy two of my items, including the purse. And that she wanted a lower price for my bag with the shipping included. Fine.
> 
> 
> I had some trouble modifying the price since Tradesy automatically adds the shipping to your asking price. I apologized this to her and asked if it was ok if she was willing to pay $xx.53 instead of $xx.00 even. 10 mins passes and no response from her.
> 
> She eventually bought my phone case but completely ignored my email. I eventually got the price down to what she initally asked for. I emailed her back to tell her that I finally got the price down to $xx.00 even. She continued to ignore me. It really left a huge sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> I ended up just shipping the other item she bought from me and I listed the bag on ebay. It sold, but at a huge loss. I never had one bag sold on tradesy, just cheap stuff. I don't think I am going back to that site again.



So sorry you had such a PITA buyer! All these selling and buying sites have all sort of problems but I still think they are way simpler than eBay.


----------



## maye

Oh and by the way, I don't let Tradesy add the shipping to my listings since I always select the option that I will mail it myself and then I manually add the shipping cost to my items. This helps in pricing the items at your desired price plus this expedites the shipping since the seller controls it. Also they charge you $2.00 dollars to send your money to Paypal plus Paypal always takes their 3% cut. 

I sold and LV bag last week and everything went fine and the buyer was really happy. I was trying to sell the same bag in eBay for the last 3 months without luck. In my opinion Tradesy is viewed by other audience that doesn't visit eBay or is simply a smaller site without so much going on.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I have a bunch of my stuff listed on Tradesy, and so far, it's been super easy when things have sold.  Unfortunately, that's almost never.  I think I've sold maybe $20 in the past few months.  It's been pretty much worthless for me, especially considering all the time I spent putting all those listings on the site.


----------



## coolgrly

I've done well with higher end items but lower end....not so much.  I do get a surprise now and then when a low end item does sell.  Shop-Hers has been going well too except lately I've had a few newbie buyers trying to make low ball offers.


----------



## tori253@amerite

CovetedCachet said:


> Hi! I'm wondering the same thing... $625 for an authentic chanel bag seems too good to be true! The seller is a pawn shop that seems to have hundreds of happy customers.
> How do I go about asking caroldiva to authenticate a bag? I'm kind of new to this site!
> Thank you!!




Hi did you ever end up buying this bag from Tradesy?  I just saw your post and thought I'd inquire!  Always looking for good deals but only on real bags of course!  Thanks!


----------



## lovablechelsey

I was wondering about Tradesy guaranteeing authenticity as well, just  considering it's private sellers listing from home. I tend to feel a  little more comfortable with Fashionphile where you actually send them  your purse so it's authenticated before it ever hits the site. It's great that Tradesy removed the fake listing right away though.


----------



## calflu

I have a question. I recently listed items on Tradesy for the first time after reading the recommendation here. 

One of my listings got sold very quickly so today I got an e-mail from Tradesy asking for additional photos and additional info.

They said the additional photos are to authenticate the bag which I am totally ok. However, they also asked for two of the following to verify my identity:


&#8226; Link to your Facebook profile
&#8226; Link to your LinkedIn profile
&#8226; Link to your Twitter profile
&#8226; Link to your eBay profile
&#8226; Link to your Google + account
&#8226; Your mobile phone number
&#8226; An image of your photo ID

I didn't see anything mentioned on the website nor here on the forum so I am worried. Anyone ran into this before? Is this because I am first time selling on the website?


----------



## maye

calflu said:


> I have a question. I recently listed items on Tradesy for the first time after reading the recommendation here.
> 
> One of my listings got sold very quickly so today I got an e-mail from Tradesy asking for additional photos and additional info.
> 
> They said the additional photos are to authenticate the bag which I am totally ok. However, they also asked for two of the following to verify my identity:
> 
> 
> &#8226; Link to your Facebook profile
> &#8226; Link to your LinkedIn profile
> &#8226; Link to your Twitter profile
> &#8226; Link to your eBay profile
> &#8226; Link to your Google + account
> &#8226; Your mobile phone number
> &#8226; An image of your photo ID
> 
> I didn't see anything mentioned on the website nor here on the forum so I am worried. Anyone ran into this before? Is this because I am first time selling on the website?



Hi cal flu! I usually add to my listings my Ebay user id in case the buyer or Tradesy wants to check more info about me since Tradesy doesn't have a feedback system and most likely will never have it. I know isn't required but I think is helpful. Just my two cents.


----------



## uadjit

calflu said:


> I have a question. I recently listed items on Tradesy for the first time after reading the recommendation here.
> 
> One of my listings got sold very quickly so today I got an e-mail from Tradesy asking for additional photos and additional info.
> 
> They said the additional photos are to authenticate the bag which I am totally ok. However, they also asked for two of the following to verify my identity:
> 
> 
>  Link to your Facebook profile
>  Link to your LinkedIn profile
>  Link to your Twitter profile
>  Link to your eBay profile
>  Link to your Google + account
>  Your mobile phone number
>  An image of your photo ID
> 
> I didn't see anything mentioned on the website nor here on the forum so I am worried. Anyone ran into this before? Is this because I am first time selling on the website?



Are you 100% sure it was actually an email from Tradesy? They didn't ask you to send this info by email, did they? It sounds like a phishing scheme. I wouldn't do this unless you can add this info directly to your account via the Tradesy site. Definitely don't send it via email.


----------



## maye

uadjit said:


> Are you 100% sure it was actually an email from Tradesy? They didn't ask you to send this info by email, did they? It sounds like a phishing scheme. I wouldn't do this unless you can add this info directly to your account via the Tradesy site. Definitely don't send it via email.



Great point. Just check with them first or chat with one of their representatives.


----------



## calflu

Yes I got it through e-mails! I asked the guy to point out where on the website stating where I need to provide the info. Haven't heard back yet. 

Fishing is one of the reasons why I am worried. I will go on to the website and see if I can somehow submit through website not through e-mails.



uadjit said:


> Are you 100% sure it was actually an email from Tradesy? They didn't ask you to send this info by email, did they? It sounds like a phishing scheme. I wouldn't do this unless you can add this info directly to your account via the Tradesy site. Definitely don't send it via email.


----------



## BeenBurned

calflu said:


> Yes I got it through e-mails! I asked the guy to point out where on the website stating where I need to provide the info. Haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Fishing is one of the reasons why I am worried. I will go on to the website and see if I can somehow submit through website not through e-mails.


If you mouse over the link where you're supposed to respond, it'll show a URL and that URL probably isn't Tradesy.


----------



## calflu

The email is from Team Tradesy via helpscout.net 

Since I can't find anyone on TPF sharing the same experience. I am a bit skeptical. So I just sent a note through Tradesy website asking them to verify the e-mail is indeed from them. 



BeenBurned said:


> If you mouse over the link where you're supposed to respond, it'll show a URL and that URL probably isn't Tradesy.


----------



## uadjit

calflu said:


> The email is from Team Tradesy via helpscout.net
> 
> Since I can't find anyone on TPF sharing the same experience. I am a bit skeptical. So I just sent a note through Tradesy website asking them to verify the e-mail is indeed from them.



Frankly. I don't even care if it is from tradesy, don't send them a picture of your photo ID, especially not via email. That is not something they should be asking you to do, IMHO.

You can probably add some of those things directly by logging into your account at tradesy, don't provide the info any other way.


----------



## BeenBurned

calflu said:


> The email is from Team Tradesy via helpscout.net
> 
> Since I can't find anyone on TPF sharing the same experience. I am a bit skeptical. So I just sent a note through Tradesy website asking them to verify the e-mail is indeed from them.


It sounds like that might be legitimate. 

I don't have a tradesy account so it's not letting me see much (and I hate that they make you sign up in order to view the site) but this page mentions helpscout.net.

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/dior-fashion-black-silver-pumps-948054


----------



## calflu

I know! A copy of Photo ID? No way! I understand they are trying to provide a secure environment but this shouldn't be the only way.



uadjit said:


> Frankly. I don't even care if it is from tradesy, don't send them a picture of your photo ID, especially not via email. That is not something they should be asking you to do, IMHO.
> 
> You can probably add some of those things directly by logging into your account at tradesy, don't provide the info any other way.


----------



## calflu

Wow! You are great! This is really nice detective work!

On the description, I saw the name of the guy who sent me the note! So the e-mail could be legit but they should totally send it through private messages on the website! I agree eBay ID is probably the safer one to provide for verification.

I will report back when everything goes through!




BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like that might be legitimate.
> 
> I don't have a tradesy account so it's not letting me see much (and I hate that they make you sign up in order to view the site) but this page mentions helpscout.net.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/dior-fashion-black-silver-pumps-948054


----------



## anthrosphere

maye said:


> Oh and by the way, I don't let Tradesy add the shipping to my listings since I always select the option that I will mail it myself and then I manually add the shipping cost to my items. This helps in pricing the items at your desired price plus this expedites the shipping since the seller controls it. Also they charge you $2.00 dollars to send your money to Paypal plus Paypal always takes their 3% cut.



Thanks so much for all the help maye. I will keep this in mind the next time I decide to sell on tradesy again. 

The same buyer I mentioned in my last post actually emailed me again recently, asking when I'm going to sell her that bag. WTF? Did she not see my constant emails about the said bag all those months ago? Whatever. The bag is long gone. Her loss.


----------



## jyyanks

calflu said:


> I have a question. I recently listed items on Tradesy for the first time after reading the recommendation here.
> 
> One of my listings got sold very quickly so today I got an e-mail from Tradesy asking for additional photos and additional info.
> 
> They said the additional photos are to authenticate the bag which I am totally ok. However, they also asked for two of the following to verify my identity:
> 
> 
> &#8226; Link to your Facebook profile
> &#8226; Link to your LinkedIn profile
> &#8226; Link to your Twitter profile
> &#8226; Link to your eBay profile
> &#8226; Link to your Google + account
> &#8226; Your mobile phone number
> &#8226; An image of your photo ID
> 
> I didn't see anything mentioned on the website nor here on the forum so I am worried. Anyone ran into this before? Is this because I am first time selling on the website?


This is odd. I've NEVER been asked for this information.  I sold several items, including expensive Hermes items, and have never been asked for this information.  This is suspicious.  Tradesy is great at getting back to people so definitely wait for their response.


----------



## uadjit

jyyanks said:


> This is odd. I've NEVER been asked for this information.  I sold several items, including expensive Hermes items, and have never been asked for this information.  This is suspicious.  Tradesy is great at getting back to people so definitely wait for their response.



I've only sold a couple of things - both were pairs of designer shoes - but never been asked for any additional info, either (that I can remember, anyway).

Let us know what you hear back from their CS department.


----------



## calflu

I got confirmation back from their customer service that the request was indeed from their website. 

Still, I am not comfortable giving away a photo copy of my ID so I chose eBay ID. 

After that, they cleared my sale and also explained that I was a first time seller for high end designer bags so they want to verify the identity. 

I still feel there should be something on the website stating their policy. However, I have to agree that they have good customer service and quick response! 





jyyanks said:


> This is odd. I've NEVER been asked for this information.  I sold several items, including expensive Hermes items, and have never been asked for this information.  This is suspicious.  Tradesy is great at getting back to people so definitely wait for their response.


----------



## maye

calflu said:


> I got confirmation back from their customer service that the request was indeed from their website.
> 
> Still, I am not comfortable giving away a photo copy of my ID so I chose eBay ID.
> 
> After that, they cleared my sale and also explained that I was a first time seller for high end designer bags so they want to verify the identity.
> 
> I still feel there should be something on the website stating their policy. However, I have to agree that they have good customer service and quick response!



Perfect and I'm glad this was solved quickly for you!


----------



## calflu

Thanks!  Not sure if it's true but they say they ask buyers for identity verification too. 

Now I am waiting for my money to be deposited! 



maye said:


> Perfect and I'm glad this was solved quickly for you!


----------



## jyyanks

calflu said:


> Thanks!  Not sure if it's true but they say they ask buyers for identity verification too.
> 
> Now I am waiting for my money to be deposited!


So odd - must be a new policy.  As a buyer/seller on Tradesy, I haven't encountered this.  Payment will clear after the buyer receives the item and they confirm that all is ok with it. Good Luck!


----------



## baglover2013

Well, I tried to sell a quilted flap purse and they pull my listing, plus suspended my account because apparently any quilted, flap purse that resemble anything like a chanel flap purse is cause for suspension even if you bought it from the department store without or without any brands. So if Michael Kor was not well know, all those people selling his "LV" inspired purses would have their account suspended. It's funny that they spend more times monitoring the non-designer brands with similar designs rather than focus on the fakes that appear on their website.


----------



## calflu

Anyone run into buyers from Tradesy asking for credits for flaws on the items you aren't aware of existing before you sell the items? 

Is there a credit back mechanism?


----------



## katlun

calflu said:


> Anyone run into buyers from Tradesy asking for credits for flaws on the items you aren't aware of existing before you sell the items?
> 
> Is there a credit back mechanism?



I thought once you sold the item it was sold and Tradesy takes back the return 

Never heard of credit or partial 

Here is their return policy

https://www.tradesy.com/returns


----------



## calflu

Hi Katlun, 

That's what I thought too. However, the buyer claims there are scoff marks on the bag that I wasn't aware of previously (I did a through check with the bag before I shipped out). 

I am worried that she can claim the bag was not as described. 

I listed the bag as like new cuz the bag doesn't show any signs of wear at all when I examined it again before listing. 

Any advice is welcome! 



katlun said:


> I thought once you sold the item it was sold and Tradesy takes back the return
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of credit or partial
> 
> 
> 
> Here is their return policy
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/returns


----------



## katlun

calflu said:


> Hi Katlun,
> 
> That's what I thought too. However, the buyer claims there are scoff marks on the bag that I wasn't aware of previously (I did a through check with the bag before I shipped out).
> 
> I am worried that she can claim the bag was not as described.
> 
> I listed the bag as like new cuz the bag doesn't show any signs of wear at all when I examined it again before listing.
> 
> Any advice is welcome!



 I would contact Tradesy and see what they have to say, I am not aware of them doing partial credits and I am not even sure you as the seller can that.


----------



## uadjit

katlun said:


> I would contact Tradesy and see what they have to say, I am not aware of them doing partial credits and I am not even sure you as the seller can that.



Agreed. Tell tradesy about this right away. Maybe they're a partial refund scammer transplanted from eBay.


----------



## calflu

Ladies you are right and you rock! 

Tradesy quickly got back to me and said buyers should be contacting them instead. Tradesy said there is no way I can issue credits to buyers. 





katlun said:


> I would contact Tradesy and see what they have to say, I am not aware of them doing partial credits and I am not even sure you as the seller can that.







uadjit said:


> Agreed. Tell tradesy about this right away. Maybe they're a partial refund scammer transplanted from eBay.


----------



## katlun

calflu said:


> Ladies you are right and you rock!
> 
> Tradesy quickly got back to me and said buyers should be contacting them instead. Tradesy said there is no way I can issue credits to buyers.



Glad it worked out, guess Tradesy is getting the best of the ebay bunch now


----------



## maye

calflu said:


> Ladies you are right and you rock!
> 
> Tradesy quickly got back to me and said buyers should be contacting them instead. Tradesy said there is no way I can issue credits to buyers.



Perfect! They provide good service and good to know that they control this type of things.


----------



## pinkpeer

I found an LV bag on Tradesy and the price seems too good to be true. But the web site stated guaranteed authentic with free return. Since there aren't much info on the bag itself and there are only three images of the bag I am kind of skeptical. The seller appears to be new, never sold or bought anything. I tried contacting her for additional info and images but she never replied. I've also heard that Tradesy will charge you 15% restocking fees for return. Any recommendation or comments regarding your past experiences with Tradesy are appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## katran26

^I would wait until the seller replies to your emails first...lack of communication is fishy. That said, Tradesy is legit as far as I know.


----------



## pinkpeer

katran26 said:


> ^I would wait until the seller replies to your emails first...lack of communication is fishy. That said, Tradesy is legit as far as I know.



That is a good idea but it's so hard to hold off when the price is so good! I'm just scared that someone will buy it before me! lol


----------



## calflu

You can return the bag if It's fake. And Tradesy sends emails to sellers for suspicious listings or takes them down. Can't say they catch 100% but just to let you know how it works


----------



## Lindsay2367

I think Tradesy is pretty trustworthy, and they are pretty good about taking fakes down (I report fake Balenciagas when I see them and they pull them down almost immediately).  I don't think they catch everything, but their customer service is really good, so I would think you would be okay if it turned out to be fake.

However, I agree with the above comment about waiting until you hear back from the seller.  I always ask a question of a seller before I make a purchase, whether on eBay, Tradesy, wherever, because I think a seller's communication can indicate a lot about their trustworthiness.


----------



## moviegal226

I just started selling on Tradesy (eBay has finally run me off after 14 years with their new ridiculous updates and rules) and I'm slowly migrating everything over to the site. So far I've sold one pair of jeans for $65, so I'm pretty happy about that. And handling my own shipping was easy (no extra money for Tradesy to send a shipping kit). We'll see how it goes but I like the site so far.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I have had lots of luck selling there but not so much buying. Every bag I've had authenticated from there except  one was found to be fake.  always ******************,regardless of their guarantee!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

chanelish said:


> Oh wow - I've been lucky to buy 3 authentic Chanel items off Tradesy. How was the return process when you found it was inauthentic? So far, I've had a great experience chatting with their client service team and have been lucky to get my awesome Black/Gold WOC on there with no hassle



I luckily avoided the not authentic items by having them checked out here first but I've seen some very fishy looking sold items on there.


----------



## queenlilly

I have been selling on Ebay for almost three years and have 5000 positive feedback with no negative feedback. In the past 6 months, I generated over $100,000.00 off of Ebay sales alone. However, for some odd reason, Ebay suspended my account for 12 months. They accused me of having over 875 fake items listed!! Which is just ludicrous!! (ex: of some of the items on the fake list: 1) childs halloween "Linens-n- Things" pillowcase 2) childs snow blaster game 3) Ky. Derby mint julep glass) The list of items were so ridiculous that if it were not so serious, it would be comical. However, my Ebay sales were my only source of income to support my son and myself. Now, I have nothing!! I have been looking for other sites to sell on and need advise from anyone. Has anyone ever had a similar experience with Ebay? I have heard about "Tradesy" and "Poshmark" but I do not know much about either site. If anyone has any suggestions for me, I would greatly appreciate it!! I need a site that will generate quite a bit of income to support my son and myself. Thank you!!


----------



## Rarity

queenlilly said:


> I have been selling on Ebay for almost three years and have 5000 positive feedback with no negative feedback. In the past 6 months, I generated over $100,000.00 off of Ebay sales alone. However, for some odd reason, Ebay suspended my account for 12 months. They accused me of having over 875 fake items listed!! Which is just ludicrous!! (ex: of some of the items on the fake list: 1) childs halloween "Linens-n- Things" pillowcase 2) childs snow blaster game 3) Ky. Derby mint julep glass) The list of items were so ridiculous that if it were not so serious, it would be comical. However, my Ebay sales were my only source of income to support my son and myself. Now, I have nothing!! I have been looking for other sites to sell on and need advise from anyone. Has anyone ever had a similar experience with Ebay? I have heard about "Tradesy" and "Poshmark" but I do not know much about either site. If anyone has any suggestions for me, I would greatly appreciate it!! I need a site that will generate quite a bit of income to support my son and myself. Thank you!!


I'd post a separate thread about this situation on the Ebay forum. Many members have been longtime sellers on Ebay and may be able to offer advice on how to get this fixed. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ceeyahd

I made my first purchase with Tradsey this past Monday.... And have yet to receive an email about the shipment, I have not heard a peep from either Tradsey or the selling party... I did send the selling party an email upon purchase in response to a question she answered. I'm on the west coast, seller on east coast. Trades is difficult at best on communication via their website with buyer IMO. The bag is listed as sold... I paid and funds are stated as such.... Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## atlcoach

Ceeyahd said:


> I made my first purchase with Tradsey this past Monday.... And have yet to receive an email about the shipment, I have not heard a peep from either Tradsey or the selling party... I did send the selling party an email upon purchase in response to a question she answered. I'm on the west coast, seller on east coast. Trades is difficult at best on communication via their website with buyer IMO. The bag is listed as sold... I paid and funds are stated as such.... Any thoughts? Thanks.




The seller has 5 days to confirm the sale or Tradesy will cancel and refund your money. When you go into your purchases, is it showing as confirmed? Some sellers wait for the Tradesy shipping kit and I think that can take several days to arrive depending on how long it took the seller to confirm.


----------



## jyyanks

atlcoach said:


> The seller has 5 days to confirm the sale or Tradesy will cancel and refund your money. When you go into your purchases, is it showing as confirmed? Some sellers wait for the Tradesy shipping kit and I think that can take several days to arrive depending on how long it took the seller to confirm.


+1. 

Sellers have 5 days to confirm / ship the item or you get refunded.  Sellers who opt for a free shipping kit have to wait as Tradesy does not express mail the kits. Kits are sent by snail mail and can take as long as 3-4 days to arrive.


----------



## Ceeyahd

jyyanks said:


> +1.
> 
> Sellers have 5 days to confirm / ship the item or you get refunded.  Sellers who opt for a free shipping kit have to wait as Tradesy does not express mail the kits. Kits are sent by snail mail and can take as long as 3-4 days to arrive.



Thank you


----------



## Ceeyahd

atlcoach said:


> The seller has 5 days to confirm the sale or Tradesy will cancel and refund your money. When you go into your purchases, is it showing as confirmed? Some sellers wait for the Tradesy shipping kit and I think that can take several days to arrive depending on how long it took the seller to confirm.



Thank you


----------



## FashionNewby14

I have purchased many things from the site. Some Sellers do wait for the shipping kit and then wait a bit to package and then you wait to receive...can take up to 2 weeks to receive. Luckily more and more Sellers are mailing without waiting for the kit. You may want to drop Seller a note tomorrow asking if she will be mailing your item Monday. But as has been stated, Tradesy's new policy is to have the Seller confirm the item is still for sale within 5 days and then you will receive an email of confirmation or an email of pending refund. I hope you enjoy your purchase!!


----------



## uadjit

I mail the items myself using a prepaid label from Tradesy. The whole shipping kit thing seems to take waaaay too long. IMHO they should reduce their fees a bit and do away with the shipping kit idea.


----------



## atlcoach

uadjit said:


> I mail the items myself using a prepaid label from Tradesy. The whole shipping kit thing seems to take waaaay too long. IMHO they should reduce their fees a bit and do away with the shipping kit idea.




Same here. I use the label for larger items or just purchase postage myself for smaller items that will fit in a flat rate box. Their shipping kit is a joke - it's a plastic envelope that offers no protection at all to the contents.


----------



## Ceeyahd

atlcoach said:


> Same here. I use the label for larger items or just purchase postage myself for smaller items that will fit in a flat rate box. Their shipping kit is a joke - it's a plastic envelope that offers no protection at all to the contents.



Oh YIKES...  That's not good news. The bag is supposed to be in nearly new condition, only used a few times. No flaws,etc. Goes with the territory of purchasing pre owned... You never know what the description really means to each individual. Oh we'll, at least I can return the bag if the flimsy shipping ruins the bag or for whatever reason.

What does Tradesy do with returned items, realist the item on their site?  


I have a few bags that I would sell, yet I have no experience in selling or FB, in my situation tradsey would probably be better than eBay... Any thoughts on that?


----------



## atlcoach

Ceeyahd said:


> Oh YIKES...  That's not good news. The bag is supposed to be in nearly new condition, only used a few times. No flaws,etc. Goes with the territory of purchasing pre owned... You never know what the description really means to each individual. Oh we'll, at least I can return the bag if the flimsy shipping ruins the bag or for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> What does Tradesy do with returned items, realist the item on their site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few bags that I would sell, yet I have no experience in selling or FB, in my situation tradsey would probably be better than eBay... Any thoughts on that?




I received a pair of earrings that were terribly damaged in shipping because the seller wrapped them in tissue paper and mailed them in the "shipping kit". Tradesy agreed to take them back, but I ended up getting them repaired and they did reimburse me the cost. I found their customer service very responsive. 

I had no experience selling either until about a year and a half ago when I read about Poshmark on this site. I really like Tradesy the best due to the low commission and they don't have all the drama of Poshmark. It's been a great way for me to sell items I'm no longer using.


----------



## Ceeyahd

atlcoach said:


> The seller has 5 days to confirm the sale or Tradesy will cancel and refund your money. When you go into your purchases, is it showing as confirmed? Some sellers wait for the Tradesy shipping kit and I think that can take several days to arrive depending on how long it took the seller to confirm.




Oh gosh... I just checked my purchases on Tradesy and I do not have any purchases. I am confused... I received a confirmation immediately upon purchase from my funding source.. The item shows sold, with eBay would have known if purchased or not. Apparently I'm waiting on something that may never come. I will them tomorrow.


----------



## vfab

How does Tradesy deal with claims of items being not as described?

I love the concept of ShopHers where they can actually see the condition of the items before the buyer gets them which eliminates the scamming, but my items have been sitting for months with only likes and no sells so I am thinking of giving Tradesy a try.

I would assume that since they allow returns that would cut down on the false claims that eBay buyers would make to get their money back when the seller doesn't offer returns.


----------



## atlcoach

vfab said:


> How does Tradesy deal with claims of items being not as described?
> 
> I love the concept of ShopHers where they can actually see the condition of the items before the buyer gets them which eliminates the scamming, but my items have been sitting for months with only likes and no sells so I am thinking of giving Tradesy a try.
> 
> I would assume that since they allow returns that would cut down on the false claims that eBay buyers would make to get their money back when the seller doesn't offer returns.




I don't have any experience with the items not as described claim, but I imagine what you said is true. You can return for any reason for site credit or money back if the item is not as described.

I never had any luck selling on Shop Hers either, but I've done fairly well on Tradesy. You should give it a try.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ceeyahd said:


> Oh gosh... I just checked my purchases on Tradesy and I do not have any purchases. I am confused... I received a confirmation immediately upon purchase from my funding source.. The item shows sold, with eBay would have known if purchased or not. Apparently I'm waiting on something that may never come. I will them tomorrow.



I'm killing this Tradsey purchase. I contacted Tradesy about the purchase, they responded that payment was received and that they would prompt seller to contact/communicate. This is ridiculous. I want the bag, but I feel like I'm in limbo, having not heard from seller in the 24 hrs since contacting Tradesy. Don't know if it's seller or tradesy issue.... But eight days since purchase & payment.... Yawn. The response from tradesy explained that I could cancel the purchase given the time that has past... Which I thought was aggressive given that they make money selling. Given this I doubt I would use the site to sell either. I have a handful to sell, and with zero experience with selling I think Yoogis is an easier route than being compromised months after a sale via eBay.


----------



## calflu

It won't hurt to list in both places but I have had way better lucks on Shop Hers than Tradesy. If you are getting traffic on Shop Hers but not sales, you probably want to rethink your pricing. 

The thing I don't like about Tradesy is they use a third party to clean your cover shot and make it more polished. However, your listing will be shown at the bottom of the search results before that is done. And two of my recent listings have been marked as in queue for photo cleaning for weeks! 


In general, my listings got more traffic on Shop Hers than Tradesy although I prefer Tradesy's lower commission. Hope you have better luck.


Tradesy offers 3 day return window and buyers have to file with Tradesy. Tradesy will take care of the return and sellers keep the money as long as items are not fake. 



vfab said:


> How does Tradesy deal with claims of items being not as described?
> 
> I love the concept of ShopHers where they can actually see the condition of the items before the buyer gets them which eliminates the scamming, but my items have been sitting for months with only likes and no sells so I am thinking of giving Tradesy a try.
> 
> I would assume that since they allow returns that would cut down on the false claims that eBay buyers would make to get their money back when the seller doesn't offer returns.


----------



## juicyfabulous

I haven't had good experiences with tradesy unfortunately. I was interested in a few items they had for sale and asked for advice on our authenticate this forum here. The seller basically copied and posted real pictures of bags from other reputable sellers on ebay. I've contacted tradesy to notify them of this but they still kept the listings on their site. It makes me really wonder how authentic some of their listings are. Their customer service rep says that the seller wasn't responding so just don't purchase from them but still kept the listing for potential buyers.


----------



## calflu

I am pretty surprised about this. 

When I first listed a Chanel bag, Tradesy pulled my listing and asked me to provide all the photos to them so they could make sure I did have the bags as I was a new seller.

And for items with limited photos, I have seen them being removed by Tradesy as well! All these happened like 2-3 months ago though so I have always thought they keep pretty close eyes on the listings. 




juicyfabulous said:


> I haven't had good experiences with tradesy unfortunately. I was interested in a few items they had for sale and asked for advice on our authenticate this forum here. The seller basically copied and posted real pictures of bags from other reputable sellers on ebay. I've contacted tradesy to notify them of this but they still kept the listings on their site. It makes me really wonder how authentic some of their listings are. Their customer service rep says that the seller wasn't responding so just don't purchase from them but still kept the listing for potential buyers.


----------



## Lindsay2367

juicyfabulous said:


> I haven't had good experiences with tradesy unfortunately. I was interested in a few items they had for sale and asked for advice on our authenticate this forum here. The seller basically copied and posted real pictures of bags from other reputable sellers on ebay. I've contacted tradesy to notify them of this but they still kept the listings on their site. It makes me really wonder how authentic some of their listings are. Their customer service rep says that the seller wasn't responding so just don't purchase from them but still kept the listing for potential buyers.





calflu said:


> I am pretty surprised about this.
> 
> When I first listed a Chanel bag, Tradesy pulled my listing and asked me to provide all the photos to them so they could make sure I did have the bags as I was a new seller.
> 
> And for items with limited photos, I have seen them being removed by Tradesy as well! All these happened like 2-3 months ago though so I have always thought they keep pretty close eyes on the listings.



I have reported numerous fake Balenciaga bags.  Some they pull down, some they don't.  There is a seller on there who keeps listing fake Bals that are getting pulled down, but Tradesy doesn't ban her for some reason.  I would be reluctant to purchase anything of value from there.


----------



## shop955

juicyfabulous said:


> I haven't had good experiences with tradesy unfortunately. I was interested in a few items they had for sale and asked for advice on our authenticate this forum here. The seller basically copied and posted real pictures of bags from other reputable sellers on ebay. I've contacted tradesy to notify them of this but they still kept the listings on their site. It makes me really wonder how authentic some of their listings are. Their customer service rep says that the seller wasn't responding so just don't purchase from them but still kept the listing for potential buyers.


I could see why from their perspective they might not want to remove a listing based on a claim that the pictures were stolen, as the claim didn't come from the owner of the pictures.   Ebay doesn't even allow you to report listings for stealing photos UNLESS they are yours, because how can a third party really say definitively that the photos were stolen? Especially if the seller hasn't had complaints from buyers. Plus, given that sellers don't have their money released until after the item is delivered, there is less incentive to misrepresent an item on Tradesy. Not saying it doesn't happen, but it certainly is harder to get away with than on eBay, so maybe that combined with the fact that the original owner of the photos hasn't contacted them makes them give sellers the benefit of the doubt in assuming their listings are accurate. Just trying to look at it from a different perspective.

I have reported several items on Tradesy that were really obvious fakes, most even saying "inspired" or "replica," and they were all removed. Of course, they seem to fail at times at removing fakes but then again so does eBay, to a much greater extent.


----------



## uadjit

In my limited experience with both small accessories sell better on Shop-Hers and shoes sell better on Tradesy. I do think they're "photo cleaning" service is dumb, especially because it changes the appearance of items sometimes, but they do only clean the "cover" photo.


----------



## calflu

Is it true that regardless of depositing to PayPal or bank account, you still get to pay 3% fee?


----------



## uadjit

calflu said:


> Is it true that regardless of depositing to PayPal or bank account, you still get to pay 3% fee?



I was confused about this, too. I have only transferred to PayPal because it seems like it's saying you have to pay 3% either way.


----------



## vfab

Thanks for the replies! I will give Tradesy a try.


----------



## shop955

calflu said:


> Is it true that regardless of depositing to PayPal or bank account, you still get to pay 3% fee?


Yes it's a 2.9% "processing" fee for transferring to the bank too


----------



## calflu

That is ought right robbery! &#128585;

They use ACH transfer to deposit to bank accounts which costs them nothing! 




shop955 said:


> Yes it's a 2.9% "processing" fee for transferring to the bank too


----------



## atlcoach

calflu said:


> That is ought right robbery! &#128585;
> 
> They use ACH transfer to deposit to bank accounts which costs them nothing!




I agree! If you're going to do that, just say the commission is 13% and be done with it.


----------



## uadjit

Somebody bought a pair of Givenchy shoes from me last night and this morning I got an email from Tradesy telling me not to ship yet because the buyer had paid with an eCheck. It's a good thing I was slacking this morning and hadn't sent them off with my husband along with the other pair of shoes I was shipping today.


----------



## NANI1972

atlcoach said:


> I agree! If you're going to do that, just say the commission is 13% and be done with it.



They don't make it 13% because they give you the opportunity to use the money in your tradsey account to make a purchase on Tradsey, so I would rather keep it the way they have it set up if I wanted to make a purchase and not have paid a straight 13%.


----------



## atlcoach

NANI1972 said:


> They don't make it 13% because they give you the opportunity to use the money in your tradsey account to make a purchase on Tradsey, so I would rather keep it the way they have it set up if I wanted to make a purchase and not have paid a straight 13%.




True! I didn't think about that. I've found some good stuff on there, too. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ceeyahd

I had intended to cancel my purchase with Tradesy, however received am email stating my purchase had been shipped (finally). I received on Saturday while out of town, came home with broken arm, so did not immediately open package. I opened it today and bag SNAD due to color, rather than black the bag is black with some brown under color, leather is not as supple as I would have expected from year/collection and HW has scratches that seemed to be from more than wear/tear, the one other odd issue is the dust bag/sleep was/is a knock off, not an authentic bag at all. So I called Tradesy and stated bag was described as black but is not, I didn't mention HW as that issue might be a matter of ones opinion, but asked them to make note of the dust bag issue. They have to receive bag and inspect before approving refund.... Ugh. I do not want a credit, I want a refund.


----------



## NANI1972

Ceeyahd said:


> I had intended to cancel my purchase with Tradesy, however received am email stating my purchase had been shipped (finally). I received on Saturday while out of town, came home with broken arm, so did not immediately open package. I opened it today and bag SNAD due to color, rather than black the bag is black with some brown under color, leather is not as supple as I would have expected from year/collection and HW has scratches that seemed to be from more than wear/tear, the one other odd issue is the dust bag/sleep was/is a knock off, not an authentic bag at all. So I called Tradesy and stated bag was described as black but is not, I didn't mention HW as that issue might be a matter of ones opinion, but asked them to make note of the dust bag issue. They have to receive bag and inspect before approving refund.... Ugh. I do not want a credit, I want a refund.




Out of curiosity, why do you think the dust bag is fake?


----------



## Ceeyahd

NANI1972 said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you think the dust bag is fake?



I own many bags from this designer and the DB is a different feel of fabric is not lined in flannel and has no interior tag stating what my other non preowned bags have,it has no interior tag. My bags range from early 2000s to present, they are all the same bags. This DB is  a a knock off DB. This does not immediately convey this bag to be a knock off, yet it makes me question it or at least the seller. Why include a knock DB? The issue for me is the color variation and feel of the leather.... The SNAD is the color. I mentioned the DB so I it is  noted and it is not something I may be accused of returning in lieu of a real one. It irked me. Authentic DBS are silky and lined in flannel, this feels like cheap taffeta and not lined, cords/strings aren't same as any I own. Yuck.


----------



## rockstarmish

I was wondering if anyone could share some light on their experiences. I am interested in something there but I don't know how trustworthy or efficient it is like other sites. I actually asked one of the sellers there if she would be interested to sell the item to me on ebay as all my details are already set there but she denied my request


----------



## LatinaChica

I have been on Tradesy for almost a year and, although they have always promptly replied to my concerns, I feel that they are not well managed. I've had numerous mistakes made with my account and I think it's ridiculous that they charge us to get our money. They were not supposed to charge me any commission for the first 6 months because I was an invited seller and yet, after every sale, I got charged a commission despite contacting them every single time.


----------



## mknoch

I've been buying and selling on Tradesy for about 6 months now and there are some definitely some pros and cons to it.

As a seller-
Cons:

Tradesy relies on the good ole USPS for confirming that you've shipped your item. Unless you actually SEE the postman scan your item at the actual post office, then you're relying on the system. And as we all know, that system has many flaws. They cancelled one of my shipments and pulled the money from "hold" the day that it arrived to the buyer.
I learned after my second item to just use my own method of shipping rather than use their fancy (not) shipping kit. They send you a poly bag and a sheet of tissue paper. Hardly inadequate for anything other than clothing.
Their website glitches quite a bit, and an item only stays in your cart for 5 minutes.

Pros:

Mid to High end handbags move pretty quickly
They are ALL over Facebook promoting their site, so I assume there's new traffic pretty frequently.

As a buyer-
Pros:

You can find some GREAT deals on handbags and shoes. AKA, people who don't really know how to price for the condition the item is in.

Cons-

It can take a long time to receive your item if the seller is using the Tradesy shipping kit.
Sometimes the item is a little banged up upon receipt...especially if sent via the Tradesy shipping kit.

Just wanted to share my experiences!


----------



## Ceeyahd

mknoch said:


> I've been buying and selling on Tradesy for about 6 months now and there are some definitely some pros and cons to it.
> 
> As a seller-
> Cons:
> 
> Tradesy relies on the good ole USPS for confirming that you've shipped your item. Unless you actually SEE the postman scan your item at the actual post office, then you're relying on the system. And as we all know, that system has many flaws. They cancelled one of my shipments and pulled the money from "hold" the day that it arrived to the buyer.
> I learned after my second item to just use my own method of shipping rather than use their fancy (not) shipping kit. They send you a poly bag and a sheet of tissue paper. Hardly inadequate for anything other than clothing.
> Their website glitches quite a bit, and an item only stays in your cart for 5 minutes.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Mid to High end handbags move pretty quickly
> They are ALL over Facebook promoting their site, so I assume there's new traffic pretty frequently.
> 
> As a buyer-
> Pros:
> 
> You can find some GREAT deals on handbags and shoes. AKA, people who don't really know how to price for the condition the item is in.
> 
> Cons-
> 
> It can take a long time to receive your item if the seller is using the Tradesy shipping kit.
> Sometimes the item is a little banged up upon receipt...especially if sent via the Tradesy shipping kit.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experiences!



The Tradesy shipping kit is a joke as bags could be damaged. The seller that shipped my bag wrapped part of the strap in minimal tissue paper, like two sheets, for no reason I could think of; placed the bag in a dust bog and rolled it up to fit into a box; and sealed the box minimally, just one strip of tape where the flaps meet. 

From my experience in sale prices I find some bags being over priced as compared to other resale/consignment websites, by hundreds of dollars. Practically new bag prices, perhaps because specific bags are either current and very popular, and the style is a bag no longer being produced, yet again, same bag styles are listed for less anywhere else. I do see in the sold listings some great deals, but not for the bags I mentioned.


----------



## calflu

As a buyer/seller, I hate inaccurate search results on Tradesy and the logic to put sold items first by default.  It took me usually a few pages to find what I want! &#128532; 

And the photo sorting on Tradesy app is faulty! I have to delete all the photos and reupload all of them to make sure the cover photo is the one I want.(the star that marks cover photo is of no use at all) 


But I am not sure if designer items move quickly on Tradesy. I have seen brand new Chanel items modestly priced listed for over a month unsold (not my listings though). And for the same items with same pics/descriptions, my listings usually move a lot faster on Shop Hers though I prefer lower commission on Tradesy. 







mknoch said:


> I've been buying and selling on Tradesy for about 6 months now and there are some definitely some pros and cons to it.
> 
> 
> 
> As a seller-
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 
> Tradesy relies on the good ole USPS for confirming that you've shipped your item. Unless you actually SEE the postman scan your item at the actual post office, then you're relying on the system. And as we all know, that system has many flaws. They cancelled one of my shipments and pulled the money from "hold" the day that it arrived to the buyer.
> 
> I learned after my second item to just use my own method of shipping rather than use their fancy (not) shipping kit. They send you a poly bag and a sheet of tissue paper. Hardly inadequate for anything other than clothing.
> 
> Their website glitches quite a bit, and an item only stays in your cart for 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 
> Mid to High end handbags move pretty quickly
> 
> They are ALL over Facebook promoting their site, so I assume there's new traffic pretty frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a buyer-
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 
> You can find some GREAT deals on handbags and shoes. AKA, people who don't really know how to price for the condition the item is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cons-
> 
> 
> It can take a long time to receive your item if the seller is using the Tradesy shipping kit.
> 
> Sometimes the item is a little banged up upon receipt...especially if sent via the Tradesy shipping kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my experiences!


----------



## Must Luv Bags

Tradesy has a laundry list of problems.  I've never purchased an item, but as a seller, I know exactly why I've been on that site for over three months and I've only sold one pre-loved luxury handbag.  

Here's the reasons why my merchandise isn't selling:

1.  The amount of "tags" a seller can add is limitless.  It's bothersome to have to wade through pages and pages of product that you don't want to find an item you do...

2.  Remove the "sold out" stock from the search results.  This makes no sense to me and I find it very frustrating.  From a business perspective, I think Tradesy wants to give the impression they're selling lots of product.

3.  The back and forth communication required between a buyer & a seller is ridiculous to sell a product.  I was required to "confirm" the sale.  Hmmm, let's see if the items is listed, it's still available, why do I need to confirm it?  I actually rec'd an email from the buyer upfront telling me that her 1st experience w/ Tradesy was terrible and she hoped her experience w/ me would be better.  HA!

4.  It took 10 days to be paid.  The customer purchased the item on the 16th.  I shipped on the 17th.  The bag arrived to the destination on the 19th.  She wasn't home to sign, so it went to the PO until the 22nd.  Finally paid on the 26th.  I know it's not a cash a cash flow issue because the company rec'd $14M in venture capital this Spring.

5.  The listings look horrendous with one continuous run on sentence.  I asked them why there are no paragraphs and they gave me some mumble jumble about IT improvements all the time.  I thought, "Why didn't you write the code correctly the first time?".  

A large percent of the luxury handbag business will shift in 2015 to Tradesy with ebay's policy changes. This will force Tradesy to improve quickly or the will loose the opportunity to take a chunk of ebay's business.  Once the Japanese resellers are on board, Tradesy will become ebay #2, which means they'll have to pay people directly from PayPal and abandon the shipping kit (profit center) debacle.


----------



## calflu

Well said! 

The inaccurate search and sold out items are the top reasons I hate Tradesy. 

When I type Chanel, pls don't give me coach! I would have searched coach if I want to see coach! 


And I am so glad you point out the "no paragraph or break" in listing . This site somehow just doesnt allow Rich text in those fields which is plain stupid and easy fix from IT perspective. 

Also I want to say Tradesy needs to fix its app! If I change my price on the app, it changes shipping option to use Tradesy kit by default! 


Payment delay is b/c Tradesy won't pay you until buyers have passed the 3 day time window! They deposit into your account on day 4 of delivery! 





Must Luv Bags said:


> Tradesy has a laundry list of problems.  I've never purchased an item, but as a seller, I know exactly why I've been on that site for over three months and I've only sold one pre-loved luxury handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the reasons why my merchandise isn't selling:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The amount of "tags" a seller can add is limitless.  It's bothersome to have to wade through pages and pages of product that you don't want to find an item you do...
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Remove the "sold out" stock from the search results.  This makes no sense to me and I find it very frustrating.  From a business perspective, I think Tradesy wants to give the impression they're selling lots of product.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  The back and forth communication required between a buyer & a seller is ridiculous to sell a product.  I was required to "confirm" the sale.  Hmmm, let's see if the items is listed, it's still available, why do I need to confirm it?  I actually rec'd an email from the buyer upfront telling me that her 1st experience w/ Tradesy was terrible and she hoped her experience w/ me would be better.  HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  It took 10 days to be paid.  The customer purchased the item on the 16th.  I shipped on the 17th.  The bag arrived to the destination on the 19th.  She wasn't home to sign, so it went to the PO until the 22nd.  Finally paid on the 26th.  I know it's not a cash a cash flow issue because the company rec'd $14M in venture capital this Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  The listings look horrendous with one continuous run on sentence.  I asked them why there are no paragraphs and they gave me some mumble jumble about IT improvements all the time.  I thought, "Why didn't you write the code correctly the first time?".
> 
> 
> 
> A large percent of the luxury handbag business will shift in 2015 to Tradesy with ebay's policy changes. This will force Tradesy to improve quickly or the will loose the opportunity to take a chunk of ebay's business.  Once the Japanese resellers are on board, Tradesy will become ebay #2, which means they'll have to pay people directly from PayPal and abandon the shipping kit (profit center) debacle.


----------



## maye

They deposit pretty fast, of course after the 4 days have passed, if you use direct deposit rather than going thru Paypal. They still take their 2.9% cut. I also agree, with Must Luv Bags and Calflu about the listing details and text all together in one paragraph. They should fix that. On the other hand, I have been selling there constantly for the past 4 months so things move at Tradesy. So far I had a crazy buyer that I couldn't confirm the sale since I sold it at Ebay the same day that this person wanted to buy it at Tradesy. I received very nasty emails from this person. So craziness is everywhere!!


----------



## maye

Must Luv Bags said:


> 3.  The back and forth communication required between a buyer & a seller is ridiculous to sell a product.  _*I was required to "confirm" the sale.  Hmmm, let's see if the items is listed, it's still available, why do I need to confirm it? *_ I actually rec'd an email from the buyer upfront telling me that her 1st experience w/ Tradesy was terrible and she hoped her experience w/ me would be better.  HA!



I asked Tradesy directly about the confirm step, and their reply was that they make you confirm the availability of the item since most people list their items in multiple sites (i.e. eBay) and forget to remove their Tradesy listings and buyers wait and wait to be told at the end that the item isn't available anymore and that's the reason they force you to confirm. Not the best, in my opinion, but they want to secure a sale.


----------



## knightal

I agree! The sloppy search results and the sold out items are annoying.  To remove the sold out items, you have to do two extra clicks (Availability --> In Stock on the left hand side).

I also find it annoying that I have to log in every time to see anything in my account. The browser's auto fill feature doesn't seem to work on their site.


----------



## rockstarmish

I actually wanted to buy an RM bag on tradesy but I wish she sold on the bay as all my paypal and addresses are registered and I am confused with tradesy's system. Too bad, really wanted that too. :cry:


----------



## maye

rockstarmish said:


> I actually wanted to buy an RM bag on tradesy but I wish she sold on the bay as all my paypal and addresses are registered and I am confused with tradesy's system. Too bad, really wanted that too. :cry:



I'm pretty sure PP works the same on Tradesy. When you buy you will just use your PP account or credit card.


----------



## moviegal226

Well, since eBay is running off a lot of their long-time sellers and buyers (like me), I'm pretty happy with Tradesy and can overlook its flaws. Hopefully the site, app, search, etc. will get better as more people use it. I've had even more sales so I'm pretty happy. I also have started using Threadflip, it's worth checking out for good deals too.


----------



## calflu

I think you just have to go thru verification process for Tradesy once and only if you are buying high end items. 




rockstarmish said:


> I actually wanted to buy an RM bag on tradesy but I wish she sold on the bay as all my paypal and addresses are registered and I am confused with tradesy's system. Too bad, really wanted that too. :cry:


----------



## queenlilly

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?


I have sold on Ebay for years and just recently starting to sell on Tradesy. First of all, Ebay has more counterfeit items than any other selling website. Tradesy is a very trustworthy site and excellent to sell on. Returns are always accepted and if a buyer returns an item, Tradesy keeps the item and the seller gets to keep their money. I think Tradesy just resells the item themselves. As far as the shipping cost, the seller has a choice of whether to have Tradesy pay the shipping or the seller can pay the shipping cost. Tradesy does charge quite a bit for their shipping but everything is shipped with signature confirmation and full insurance. On many of my items, I have chosen to pay the shipping so that it does not inflate the buyers final price. But if the seller pays the shipping cost, they have the option to give free shipping or they can tack on their own price to ship the item. (Which is always much lower than Tradesy's cost) Overall, I would highly recommend buying and selling on Tradesy over Ebay any day!! I have gotten screwed on over $100,000.00 of counterfeit merchandise I purchased off of Ebay. I do not trust Ebay!! And so many people are getting away with continuing to sell counterfeit items on Ebay that it makes me sick!! One other benefit to selling on Tradesy is they do not charge any listing fees and they take their 9% right off the top and you are never stuck paying thousands of dollars at the end of the month for fees like Ebay does. They mainly sell high end designer items and I have yet to come across one counterfeit item on Tradesy. Anyone looking for another way to make money other than selling on Ebay, please try Tradesy!! I promise that you will be much happier overall!! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me. I am always willing to help another seller who is just trying to make an honest living as I am!!


----------



## maye

I always handle the shipping myself and don't let Tradesy set their shipping price since is ridiculously high. I add the shipping amount as part of the listing so the buyer pays for it. I set the shipping amount based on what I'm trying to sell. If its a high-end super big bag, then around $35.00 (more/less), and I always ship insured and with signature required and ship the bag/shoes/etc. in 2-3 business days. Sometimes to make the listing more attractive, I may cover some of the shipping charges if the buyer desires it.

Overall, I like Tradesy since it is way more simple than selling on eBay. To sell on eBay you need to know so much that is scary and I really don't want to deal with all the stress and drama that brings to my life. Selling is supposed to be fun but that's not the case. For now, I'm listing in both places but I'm considering, removing all the high-end bags from eBay and list them exclusively at Tradesy even if doesn't have the same traffic of buyers as eBay does. I will still use eBay for electronics that I want to sell or other items that cannot be sold on Tradesy. Good luck to you all!


----------



## BeenBurned

queenlilly said:


> I have sold on Ebay for years and just recently starting to sell on Tradesy. First of all, Ebay has more counterfeit items than any other selling website. Tradesy is a very trustworthy site and excellent to sell on. Returns are always accepted and if a buyer returns an item, Tradesy keeps the item and the seller gets to keep their money. I think Tradesy just resells the item themselves. As far as the shipping cost, the seller has a choice of whether to have Tradesy pay the shipping or the seller can pay the shipping cost. Tradesy does charge quite a bit for their shipping but everything is shipped with signature confirmation and full insurance. On many of my items, I have chosen to pay the shipping so that it does not inflate the buyers final price. But if the seller pays the shipping cost, they have the option to give free shipping or they can tack on their own price to ship the item. (Which is always much lower than Tradesy's cost) Overall, I would highly recommend buying and selling on Tradesy over Ebay any day!!* I have gotten screwed on over $100,000.00 of counterfeit merchandise I purchased off of Ebay.* I do not trust Ebay!! And so many people are getting away with continuing to sell counterfeit items on Ebay that it makes me sick!! One other benefit to selling on Tradesy is they do not charge any listing fees and they take their 9% right off the top and you are never stuck paying thousands of dollars at the end of the month for fees like Ebay does. *They mainly sell high end designer items and I have yet to come across one counterfeit item on Tradesy.* Anyone looking for another way to make money other than selling on Ebay, please try Tradesy!! I promise that you will be much happier overall!! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me. I am always willing to help another seller who is just trying to make an honest living as I am!!


I don't use Tradesy but I have a couple of comments about your post.

1. If you got scammed for over $100K on ebay, that's not ebay's fault! How can you hold ebay responsible for money you spent without knowing the product and for the seller listing the product? 

One would think that someone buying $100,000 worth of merchandise would do her homework before laying out that kind of money.

2. As for your not having "come across one counterfeit item on Tradesy," again, I'm not sure how well you know the brands.

I just spent 5 minutes doing a quick search and reported several Coach and Dooney items.

Just pointing out that no site is completely safe and both buyers and sellers have to do their due diligence.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> I don't use Tradesy but I have a couple of comments about your post.
> 
> 1. If you got scammed for over $100K on ebay, that's not ebay's fault! How can you hold ebay responsible for money you spent without knowing the product and for the seller listing the product?
> 
> One would think that someone buying $100,000 worth of merchandise would do her homework before laying out that kind of money.
> 
> 2. As for your not having "come across one counterfeit item on Tradesy," again, I'm not sure how well you know the brands.
> 
> I just spent 5 minutes doing a quick search and reported several Coach and Dooney items.
> 
> Just pointing out that no site is completely safe and both buyers and sellers have to do their due diligence.


+1000! I must have missed queenlily's post but there are definitely fakes on Tradesy. Please, please do not assume that Tradesy or any other resale site for that matter only has authentic items or you're going to be out a whole lot more money. Their 3 day return policy is not enough time to get an authentication from most places so if you buy a superfake you could be out your cash very easily.


----------



## IrisCole

I (think) I sold a bag on Tradesy today - my first sale.  The only reason I know this is that the buyer contacted me with a shipping question - the item doesn't show up in my listings anymore, but it also doesn't show that I have any orders, and I haven't received an email to confirm the sale.

There's no way to contact Tradesy until Monday either.  Has anyone (as a buyer or seller) run into this?  Do some sales just take longer to process?


----------



## maye

IrisCole said:


> I (think) I sold a bag on Tradesy today - my first sale.  The only reason I know this is that the buyer contacted me with a shipping question - the item doesn't show up in my listings anymore, but it also doesn't show that I have any orders, and I haven't received an email to confirm the sale.
> 
> There's no way to contact Tradesy until Monday either.  Has anyone (as a buyer or seller) run into this?  Do some sales just take longer to process?



Hi IrisCole,
Yep, it happened to me once. Their system is still kind of glitchy. I knew I sold it, since like yours, the item wasn't longer available in my closet and the confirmation email took very long to reach my inbox. In my case, the buyer like me, was new to Tradesy and she told me that sometimes it takes time to reach your inbox and she was very patient. Tradesy has to ante-up and fix all these errors in order to become a solid place to sell/buy.


----------



## IrisCole

maye said:


> Hi IrisCole,
> Yep, it happened to me once. Their system is still kind of glitchy. I knew I sold it, since like yours, the item wasn't longer available in my closet and the confirmation email took very long to reach my inbox. In my case, the buyer like me, was new to Tradesy and she told me that sometimes it takes time to reach your inbox and she was very patient. Tradesy has to ante-up and fix all these errors in order to become a solid place to sell/buy.



Thank you!  That makes me feel better.  Not better that their system doesn't work right, but still...


----------



## shop955

IrisCole said:


> I (think) I sold a bag on Tradesy today - my first sale.  The only reason I know this is that the buyer contacted me with a shipping question - the item doesn't show up in my listings anymore, but it also doesn't show that I have any orders, and I haven't received an email to confirm the sale.
> 
> There's no way to contact Tradesy until Monday either.  Has anyone (as a buyer or seller) run into this?  Do some sales just take longer to process?


Yes, this has happened to me before. I contacted Tradesy and they told me they needed to verify the buyer's information on their end, and it could take up to a few hours. I believe this happened because the buyer was new. 

On another note, to the previous posters... Obviously everyone should do their homework before making expensive purchases, but to say that it is entirely the seller's fault and not eBay's whatsoever is just plain wrong. Given that countless fakes remain on their site despite constant reporting, makes them easy to blame. It is illegal to sell counterfeit goods, plain and simple. Those selling counterfeits, and those facilitating the sale of counterfeits (and profiting from it), are both responsible.

Also, I think it's worth remembering that while a lot of people here on the boards are aware of how prevalent counterfeit items are, there are plenty of people who are not. Even myself, living close to NYC I was always aware of counterfeits, but definitely not aware of super fakes. That is something I learned only from fashion boards, and a year ago I easily could've fallen victim to purchasing one. So I don't think blaming a buyer entirely for purchasing fakes is really fair, especially when so many of these sellers have stellar reviews despite having their items reported many times.


----------



## maye

shop955 said:


> _I contacted Tradesy and they told me they needed to verify the buyer's information on their end, and it could take up to a few hours. I believe this happened because the buyer was new. _



Yes, this happened to me once as well! I totally forgot about it but it looks like is common for Tradesy to hold a sale until the buyer is verified.


----------



## shop955

maye said:


> Yes, this happened to me once as well! I totally forgot about it but it looks like is common for Tradesy to hold a sale until the buyer is verified.


Yes they seem to attract a lot of new buyers too so it happens a lot. It did create a problem for me once when an item sold first on tradesy and then on eBay. I went to remove the listing on Tradesy only to then see it showed as "sold out" even though it wasn't in my sales and I wasn't notified yet. Hopefully they improve their verification process in the future.


----------



## atlcoach

uadjit said:


> +1000! I must have missed queenlily's post but there are definitely fakes on Tradesy. Please, please do not assume that Tradesy or any other resale site for that matter only has authentic items or you're going to be out a whole lot more money. Their 3 day return policy is not enough time to get an authentication from most places so if you buy a superfake you could be out your cash very easily.




^^yes! I have seen numerous fake Tiffany items listed and sold!!  Tradesy does seem to take them down rather quickly though once reported.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I don't use Tradesy but I have a couple of comments about your post.
> 
> 1. If you got scammed for over $100K on ebay, that's not ebay's fault! How can you hold ebay responsible for money you spent without knowing the product and for the seller listing the product?
> 
> One would think that someone buying $100,000 worth of merchandise would do her homework before laying out that kind of money.
> 
> 2. As for your not having "come across one counterfeit item on Tradesy," again, I'm not sure how well you know the brands.
> 
> I just spent 5 minutes doing a quick search and reported several Coach and Dooney items.
> 
> Just pointing out that no site is completely safe and both buyers and sellers have to do their due diligence.





uadjit said:


> +1000! I must have missed queenlily's post but there are definitely fakes on Tradesy. Please, please do not assume that Tradesy or any other resale site for that matter only has authentic items or you're going to be out a whole lot more money. Their 3 day return policy is not enough time to get an authentication from most places so if you buy a superfake you could be out your cash very easily.





atlcoach said:


> ^^yes! I have seen numerous fake Tiffany items listed and sold!!  Tradesy does seem to take them down rather quickly though once reported.


This post is directed at *queenlilly* who insists that the site is safe and has no fakes. 

As confirmed by others, a site is only as safe as the sellers and the admin make it. Every site will have sellers who knowingly or unknowingly list fakes. However, it's the admin on the site that (IMO) holds the ultimate responsibility in acting on the removal of those reports.

As I pointed, my 5 minute search of "Coach" and "Dooney" turned up several fakes which I reported, referring the mods or admin to TPF's authentication threads should there be any doubt.

It's now been 6 hours since my reports, all the listings are still up and running and without any acknowledgement of receipt of my reports nor email response, I can only assume that Tradesy really doesn't care about keeping a safe site.


----------



## calflu

I have seen Tradesy gone thru the efforts to keep the site clean and as a seller myself I had to go thru checks when I first sold a high end designer item. 

I won't say it's bullet proof but I do see them making the efforts.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> This post is directed at *queenlilly* who insists that the site is safe and has no fakes.
> 
> As confirmed by others, a site is only as safe as the sellers and the admin make it. Every site will have sellers who knowingly or unknowingly list fakes. However, it's the admin on the site that (IMO) holds the ultimate responsibility in acting on the removal of those reports.
> 
> As I pointed, my 5 minute search of "Coach" and "Dooney" turned up several fakes which I reported, referring the mods or admin to TPF's authentication threads should there be any doubt.
> 
> It's now been 6 hours since my reports, all the listings are still up and running and without any acknowledgement of receipt of my reports nor email response, I can only assume that Tradesy really doesn't care about keeping a safe site.



I don't think they work weekends. I sold a pair of shoes over the weekend and on Monday morning I got an email sayin "Wait don't ship! Your buyer used an eCheck!" Tradesy takes the payments so the only way I could have known that is from their email. I was glad I hadn't shipped yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

Thanks. Hopefully no one will buy the fakes over the weekend (especially with this being a long weekend) and they'll take action on Tuesday (or Monday).


----------



## Ceeyahd

IrisCole said:


> I (think) I sold a bag on Tradesy today - my first sale.  The only reason I know this is that the buyer contacted me with a shipping question - the item doesn't show up in my listings anymore, but it also doesn't show that I have any orders, and I haven't received an email to confirm the sale.
> 
> There's no way to contact Tradesy until Monday either.  Has anyone (as a buyer or seller) run into this?  Do some sales just take longer to process?



I purchased on Tradesy, I could not see anything on their site in my account that confirmed the sale. I had difficulty in the messaging system to communicate with seller. I waited almost two weeks and emailed Tradesy to inquire, they stated they would contact seller about the sale, and advised that I could cancel due to the amount of time... I was on the verge of canceling when Tradesy emailed me stating the bag was shipped.

The amount of insurance on the bag was less than 50% of what the purchase price... Not fully insured.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. Hopefully no one will buy the fakes over the weekend (especially with this being a long weekend) and they'll take action on Tuesday (or Monday).



BB, did they take down the bags you reported or respond to you otherwise?


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> This post is directed at *queenlilly* who insists that the site is safe and has no fakes.
> 
> As confirmed by others, a site is only as safe as the sellers and the admin make it. Every site will have sellers who knowingly or unknowingly list fakes. However, it's the admin on the site that (IMO) holds the ultimate responsibility in acting on the removal of those reports.
> 
> As I pointed, my 5 minute search of "Coach" and "Dooney" turned up several fakes which I reported, referring the mods or admin to TPF's authentication threads should there be any doubt.
> 
> It's now been 6 hours since my reports, all the listings are still up and running and without any acknowledgement of receipt of my reports nor email response, I can only assume that Tradesy really doesn't care about keeping a safe site.





uadjit said:


> I don't think they work weekends. I sold a pair of shoes over the weekend and on Monday morning I got an email sayin "Wait don't ship! Your buyer used an eCheck!" Tradesy takes the payments so the only way I could have known that is from their email. I was glad I hadn't shipped yet.





BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. Hopefully no one will buy the fakes over the weekend (especially with this being a long weekend) and they'll take action on Tuesday (or Monday).





uadjit said:


> BB, did they take down the bags you reported or respond to you otherwise?


I was going to come back to update. I was trying to be very patient waiting for Tradesy to do the right thing. 

At this point, I'm less than impressed with Tradesy because the fakes I reported are still up and I never got any response from Tradesy.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> I was going to come back to update. I was trying to be very patient waiting for Tradesy to do the right thing.
> 
> At this point, I'm less than impressed with Tradesy because the fakes I reported are still up and I never got any response from Tradesy.



Well, that's no good. Maybe they try to validate purchases with the seller before taking listings down or something but in any case you'd think they'd at least be courteous enough to give you a response.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Well, that's no good. Maybe they try to validate purchases with the seller before taking listings down or something but in any case you'd think they'd at least be courteous enough to give you a response.


I gave detailed reasons why they were fake. These were obvious fakes!


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> I gave detailed reasons why they were fake. These were obvious fakes!



I understand. But they probably weren't obvious to the CS guy who got the report.

But whatever their deal is I don't understand why they're so slow to act. I mean, they "guarantee authenticity" and they accept the returns. So, optics aside, isn't it in their best interest to weed out these fakes _before_ they're sold and shipped to buyers?


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> I understand. But they probably weren't obvious to the CS guy who got the report.
> 
> But whatever their deal is I don't understand why they're so slow to act. I mean, they "guarantee authenticity" and they accept the returns. So, optics aside, isn't it in their best interest to weed out these fakes _before_ they're sold and shipped to buyers?


Unfortunately, most buyers don't even know when they've received a fake so filing a dispute after the fact isn't going to happen. If they don't know it's fake, they certainly won't know to dispute the purchase. KWIM? That's why I like to report listings (Ebay, Bonz, other sites) before the items are sold in order to prevent an unknowing buyer from getting screwed.


----------



## Dole Whip

Are people still using Tradesy to buy? I had some success selling earlier this year (a couple of small Coach items were purchased before the images had a chance to get cleaned up!), but when I listed new stuff last month (including larger Coach items), I didn't make any sales. I moved my inventory to Poshmark, thinking that's where everyone's shopping these days, but again, no sales. :tumbleweed:


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, most buyers don't even know when they've received a fake so filing a dispute after the fact isn't going to happen. If they don't know it's fake, they certainly won't know to dispute the purchase. KWIM? That's why I like to report listings (Ebay, Bonz, other sites) before the items are sold in order to prevent an unknowing buyer from getting screwed.



Well, considering the number of people who come here and the eBay boards realizing they've bought a fake you have to figure that at least a fair number of them do figure it out. Certainly enough to be a major issue if you're trying to run a site like Tradesy. Maybe they don't have the manpower to "police" their listings but I would think that it just comes back on them later.

I agree with you. I think they should take reports seriously. I certainly would if I was running a site like that. Top priority would be giving buyers the confidence to spend their money. Why even have a report button if they're not going to respond to it?


----------



## kcarmona

Dole Whip said:


> Are people still using Tradesy to buy? I had some success selling earlier this year (a couple of small Coach items were purchased before the images had a chance to get cleaned up!), but when I listed new stuff last month (including larger Coach items), I didn't make any sales. I moved my inventory to Poshmark, thinking that's where everyone's shopping these days, but again, no sales. :tumbleweed:




Oddly I've done very well on Tradesy this month. I've sold four things in October so far. Brands were Prada, Givenchy, Tiffany and Chanel. Although it was all smaller items so nothing crazy expensive.


----------



## Toby93

Dole Whip said:


> Are people still using Tradesy to buy? I had some success selling earlier this year (a couple of small Coach items were purchased before the images had a chance to get cleaned up!), but when I listed new stuff last month (including larger Coach items), I didn't make any sales. I moved my inventory to Poshmark, thinking that's where everyone's shopping these days, but again, no sales. :tumbleweed:



I used Tradesy for the first time 2 weeks ago and sold a purse within 48 hours.  I was very surprised and pleased at how smoothly everything went.  Payment within 4 days of buyer receiving item in my paypal account.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I'm surprised to hear how many of you are having good luck on tradesy. I can't seem to get things to sell and most of my items are new and over 50% off retail! I agree shoes sell better on tradesy than bags.


----------



## calflu

My bags moved faster on Tradesy than shoes. 

I sold my first item very quickly but then things started to stall. 

The same items moved faster on Shop Hers for me in the past few months but then I sold another small leather item within 2 days while others are still crawling 

You are not alone though! Sometimes it depends on items. For Balenciaga for example, there are just wayyyyy too many on the site! 




Robyn Loraine said:


> I'm surprised to hear how many of you are having good luck on tradesy. I can't seem to get things to sell and most of my items are new and over 50% off retail! I agree shoes sell better on tradesy than bags.


----------



## maye

calflu said:


> My bags moved faster on Tradesy than shoes.
> 
> I sold my first item very quickly but then things started to stall.
> 
> The same items moved faster on Shop Hers for me in the past few months but then I sold another small leather item within 2 days while others are still crawling
> 
> You are not alone though! Sometimes it depends on items. For Balenciaga for example, there are just wayyyyy too many on the site!



Hi calflu!! I been having the same experience as you. Sold some bags then everything has been very slow to sell. I wonder if I have to lower the price of my bags. Ugh. I think that my bags are reasonably priced but people are always looking for a bargain. I really need to research more about how to fairly price a used bag without loosing too much due to fees, shipping and etcetera.


----------



## katlun

This might be just me but I hate that Tradesy keeps up sold out items up

I sold an item in January and it still comes up in search for the item, on ebay atleast you have to search for sold items


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello Ladies,
I have recently purchased Chanel Le Boy bag and asked the seller b/4 completion of my purchase many inquiries which was answer somehow okay.
Ones I HAVE OPEN THE PACKAGE the PERFUME SMELL WAS SO STRONG THAT I HAVE DECIDED TO HOLD ON FOR A DAY AND TAKE A CLOSER LOOK TO MY "GOOD DEAL" later.
Oh lol, at the moment I have looked closer at the exterior noticed the leather on the shoulder strap looks like fake Prada come with and the interior serial number is more kid's sticker not Chanel. 
I have asked lovely Chanel authenticator for help and the bag is fake.
They have "Guaranteed Authenticity" and I have reported few Prada bags last weekend but they are still going for sale.
So be careful if you make a purchase from Tradesy as there in no way to know from the fantastic Tradesy representative if the item is authentic or not from few images allowed them and buyer to view.
Here is the link from Authenticate This Chanel:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...rules-use-format-outlined-1st-862961-508.html


----------



## travelluver

Like a lot of you I have had a few issues with tradesy, such as sold listings still showing and the shipping kit being inadequate for mailing, but in general I have been pleased.  I bought a J Crew sequin top from a seller that was most pleasant to deal with, and I have sold two items for good money.  The first was a Chanel perforated drill bag and the second a pair of CL Miss Marple platform shoes.  I didn't hear any feedback from the buyer of the shoes but did hear back from the gal who got my Chanel and was happy to hear she was pleased with her purchase.  I have a couple of items up now for sale, but there has not been any movement.  I've also listed with ebay (and got a couple of low ball offers), snobswap, and threadflip.  I've purchased some items from poshmark and while I have been pleased, they were low end items.  I am not 100% confident that the site's high end items are all genuine.  I don't have the ability to download the app, that is the main reason I have not listed anything to sell with them.


----------



## calflu

9 out of 10 I can't spot the fake Chanels whenever fellow TPFers pointed out fake items but this one is pretty obvious 


Sorry maggieridzon. How's Tradesy dealing with it? 

The seller was very sneaky! I can tell from the pics you posted on authentic thread that the bag is clearly fake but the listing on Tradesy hid all the details! 

When I first posted my first Chanel item, I was asked to provide all the detail pics to Tradesy team before they can clear my item! None of the ones they asked me to provide applied to this listing you bought! 



maggieridzon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have recently purchased Chanel Le Boy bag and asked the seller b/4 completion of my purchase many inquiries which was answer somehow okay.
> 
> Ones I HAVE OPEN THE PACKAGE the PERFUME SMELL WAS SO STRONG THAT I HAVE DECIDED TO HOLD ON FOR A DAY AND TAKE A CLOSER LOOK TO MY "GOOD DEAL" later.
> 
> Oh lol, at the moment I have looked closer at the exterior noticed the leather on the shoulder strap looks like fake Prada come with and the interior serial number is more kid's sticker not Chanel.
> 
> I have asked lovely Chanel authenticator for help and the bag is fake.
> 
> They have "Guaranteed Authenticity" and I have reported few Prada bags last weekend but they are still going for sale.
> 
> So be careful if you make a purchase from Tradesy as there in no way to know from the fantastic Tradesy representative if the item is authentic or not from few images allowed them and buyer to view.
> 
> Here is the link from Authenticate This Chanel:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...rules-use-format-outlined-1st-862961-508.html


----------



## maggieridzon

calflu said:


> 9 out of 10 I can't spot the fake Chanels whenever fellow TPFers pointed out fake items but this one is pretty obvious
> 
> 
> Sorry maggieridzon. How's Tradesy dealing with it?
> 
> The seller was very sneaky! I can tell from the pics you posted on authentic thread that the bag is clearly fake but the listing on Tradesy hid all the details!
> 
> When I first posted my first Chanel item, I was asked to provide all the detail pics to Tradesy team before they can clear my item! None of the ones they asked me to provide applied to this listing you bought!



Thank you for feeling with my pain :worthy: Im very new to Chanel family and Le Boy is my dream bag for summer; white, light gray preferably.
I have started a return and there are few quires to input; one indicating authenticity.
In my remarks why the bag is returned I have added the link from Authenticate This Chanel.
Tradesy sent immediately USPS free postage label and follow with email with 2 refund options:
3. Relax - when we receive your return it will be processed within 3-5 days in one of two ways:
If you returned the item because you are dissatisfied with it for any reason (including but not limited to fit, style, or just changing your mind), you'll receive a full Tradesy store credit.
If you received the item in any condition other than stated by the seller (including but not limited to designer fakes, damaged, or misrepresented sizing), you'll get a full refund to your original payment source.
So by next Friday I should have full credit on my cc or credit with Tradecy which make me nervous if I will not be able to find auth bag-items I really like to purchase.
Tradecy customer service is really good, fast and helpful when I have listed my items, I have good experience with them so far.  I have posted couple Chanel shoes-boots and was not asked for additional images neither for Prada handbags but they are not 3-4K priced.


----------



## calflu

Well maybe Tradesy asked me because I was listing a $4k Chanel bag.  &#128517;

Anyway, I just want to say that you may still be able to find a white braided boy. I located one for a fellow TPFer recently so let me know if you want my SA contacts. 

And hope you see your money soon! 





maggieridzon said:


> Thank you for feeling with my pain :worthy: Im very new to Chanel family and Le Boy is my dream bag for summer; white, light gray preferably.
> 
> I have started a return and there are few quires to input; one indicating authenticity.
> 
> In my remarks why the bag is returned I have added the link from Authenticate This Chanel.
> 
> Tradesy sent immediately USPS free postage label and follow with email with 2 refund options:
> 
> 3. Relax - when we receive your return it will be processed within 3-5 days in one of two ways:
> 
> If you returned the item because you are dissatisfied with it for any reason (including but not limited to fit, style, or just changing your mind), you'll receive a full Tradesy store credit.
> 
> If you received the item in any condition other than stated by the seller (including but not limited to designer fakes, damaged, or misrepresented sizing), you'll get a full refund to your original payment source.
> 
> So by next Friday I should have full credit on my cc or credit with Tradecy which make me nervous if I will not be able to find auth bag-items I really like to purchase.
> 
> Tradecy customer service is really good, fast and helpful when I have listed my items, I have good experience with them so far.  I have posted couple Chanel shoes-boots and was not asked for additional images neither for Prada handbags but they are not 3-4K priced.


----------



## elisian

I just listed  a pair of Brooks Brothers leather riding boots on Tradesy and haven't gotten any attention. Taking your observations that "it's not as good for shoes" to heart! Where can I sell shoes faster? I haven't sold anything on eBay (reputation ~30 from buying only) so I am afraid of starting and having a low reputation bury any posting.


----------



## yellowbernie

I have been selling on Tradsey for a while now and have sold several bags, but this weekend I had something happen.  I think they are great.  I sold a bag on Fri nite late, I printed off the shipping label, but didn't have a box big enough for the bag, so I got up early Sat morning and went to the store and got a box and boxed it up in my car, then took to the post office and shipped it out.

When I got home I had a message from the buyer that she wanted to cancel the order.  I told her I had already shipped it out.  She responded with that she had sent me a message at 3am, and that she would just refuse the box.  I had already gotten my money and transfered it to my paypal acct.  I sent a message to Tradsey, they responded back on Sun to have the seller go the sale page and request a return label to be sent back to them.  

I sent this message to the buyer, she responded that NO she would not do that because her printer wasn't working and she would just refuse it.  I again sent her a message as to if she could use someone elses printer for the label.  She responded NO she wants her money back and it's being tied up. 
I called Tradsey, and they were going to try and reach out to her, but if not when the package comes back to me, I will call them and they will send me a label to ship the bag to them.  I was so surprised that, that is the way they handle it.   So I still get the sale.  
Really liking Tradsey...  Sorry so long.


----------



## BeenBurned

yellowbernie said:


> I have been selling on Tradsey for a while now and have sold several bags, but this weekend I had something happen.  I think they are great.  I sold a bag on Fri nite late, I printed off the shipping label, but didn't have a box big enough for the bag, so I got up early Sat morning and went to the store and got a box and boxed it up in my car, then took to the post office and shipped it out.
> 
> When I got home I had a message from the buyer that she wanted to cancel the order.  I told her I had already shipped it out.  She responded with that she had sent me a message at 3am, and that she would just refuse the box.  I had already gotten my money and transfered it to my paypal acct.  I sent a message to Tradsey, they responded back on Sun to have the seller go the sale page and request a return label to be sent back to them.
> 
> I sent this message to the buyer, she responded that NO she would not do that because her printer wasn't working and she would just refuse it.  I again sent her a message as to if she could use someone elses printer for the label.  She responded NO she wants her money back and it's being tied up.
> I called Tradsey, and they were going to try and reach out to her, but if not when the package comes back to me, I will call them and they will send me a label to ship the bag to them.  I was so surprised that, that is the way they handle it.   So I still get the sale.
> Really liking Tradsey...  Sorry so long.


This will backfire on the buyer anyway. By refusing and RTS an item, she is relinquishing buyer protection. 

In this case, the buyer shouldn't get anything.


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> This will backfire on the buyer anyway. By refusing and RTS an item, she is relinquishing buyer protection.
> 
> In this case, the buyer shouldn't get anything.



Even through Tradsey? The buyers do not pay the seller directly, the payment goes to Tradsey.


----------



## maggieridzon

calflu said:


> Well maybe Tradesy asked me because I was listing a $4k Chanel bag.  &#128517;
> 
> Anyway, I just want to say that you may still be able to find a white braided boy. I located one for a fellow TPFer recently so let me know if you want my SA contacts.
> 
> And hope you see your money soon!



Thank you for the offer, yes would like to talk to your SA.


----------



## maggieridzon

yellowbernie said:


> I have been selling on Tradsey for a while now and have sold several bags, but this weekend I had something happen.  I think they are great.  I sold a bag on Fri nite late, I printed off the shipping label, but didn't have a box big enough for the bag, so I got up early Sat morning and went to the store and got a box and boxed it up in my car, then took to the post office and shipped it out.
> 
> When I got home I had a message from the buyer that she wanted to cancel the order.  I told her I had already shipped it out.  She responded with that she had sent me a message at 3am, and that she would just refuse the box.  I had already gotten my money and transfered it to my paypal acct.  I sent a message to Tradsey, they responded back on Sun to have the seller go the sale page and request a return label to be sent back to them.
> 
> I sent this message to the buyer, she responded that NO she would not do that because her printer wasn't working and she would just refuse it.  I again sent her a message as to if she could use someone elses printer for the label.  She responded NO she wants her money back and it's being tied up.
> I called Tradsey, and they were going to try and reach out to her, but if not when the package comes back to me, I will call them and they will send me a label to ship the bag to them.  I was so surprised that, that is the way they handle it.   So I still get the sale.
> Really liking Tradsey...  Sorry so long.





BeenBurned said:


> This will backfire on the buyer anyway. By refusing and RTS an item, she is relinquishing buyer protection.
> 
> In this case, the buyer shouldn't get anything.



FYI, My experience with Tradecy after sale is somehow different but could be because I'm very new seller there.
After sale, I ship the item and they keep the buyer payment pending until the package is delivered (tracking number is mandatory) and after the buyer receive the package there is another 4 days waiting period when money could be transfer to seller's bank or paypal.


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> Even through Tradsey? The buyers do not pay the seller directly, the payment goes to Tradsey.


Did I misunderstand? I thought the buyer paid through PP.


----------



## yellowbernie

maggieridzon said:


> FYI, My experience with Tradecy after sale is somehow different but could be because I'm very new seller there.
> After sale, I ship the item and they keep the buyer payment pending until the package is delivered (tracking number is mandatory) and after the buyer receive the package there is another 4 days waiting period when money could be transfer to seller's bank or paypal.


It depends on what brand of bag you sell, I sold a Dooney and Bourke, and  the funds were released to me as soon as they got confirmation that I had mailed it.  If I sell Coach I have to do the waiting game.


----------



## yellowbernie

BeenBurned said:


> Did I misunderstand? I thought the buyer paid through PP.


The buyer pays thru paypal, but it goes to Tradsey, then they release it to the seller and they can either transfer to paypal or however they want it, or use it to buy something.


----------



## calflu

I nerve had the payment in my account before I shipped. 

In my cases, Tradesy always holds the payments and release to me 4 days after shipments regardless of payment method buyers use. Never before shipments though 

But sorry for what happened. One of my after sales experiences has been great with Tradesy when buyer was having buyer's remorse trying to fish for credits for creases I never know existed 



yellowbernie said:


> I have been selling on Tradsey for a while now and have sold several bags, but this weekend I had something happen.  I think they are great.  I sold a bag on Fri nite late, I printed off the shipping label, but didn't have a box big enough for the bag, so I got up early Sat morning and went to the store and got a box and boxed it up in my car, then took to the post office and shipped it out.
> 
> When I got home I had a message from the buyer that she wanted to cancel the order.  I told her I had already shipped it out.  She responded with that she had sent me a message at 3am, and that she would just refuse the box.  I had already gotten my money and transfered it to my paypal acct.  I sent a message to Tradsey, they responded back on Sun to have the seller go the sale page and request a return label to be sent back to them.
> 
> I sent this message to the buyer, she responded that NO she would not do that because her printer wasn't working and she would just refuse it.  I again sent her a message as to if she could use someone elses printer for the label.  She responded NO she wants her money back and it's being tied up.
> I called Tradsey, and they were going to try and reach out to her, but if not when the package comes back to me, I will call them and they will send me a label to ship the bag to them.  I was so surprised that, that is the way they handle it.   So I still get the sale.
> Really liking Tradsey...  Sorry so long.


----------



## Fashion_Feri

Thanks for the comments, sounds like Tradesy may be a good alternative


----------



## yellowbernie

calflu said:


> I nerve had the payment in my account before I shipped.
> 
> In my cases, Tradesy always holds the payments and release to me 4 days after shipments regardless of payment method buyers use. Never before shipments though
> 
> But sorry for what happened. One of my after sales experiences has been great with Tradesy when buyer was having buyer's remorse trying to fish for credits for creases I never know existed


The money wasn't in my account until after they got confirmation that the item had shipped.


----------



## RoxanneAnjou

I first want to acknowledge the bad reviews and empathize with those persons who were wronged and likewise feel wronged. No one wants to be mistreated and when money is involved; its painful twice-- first the insult--or breach of trust, then the loss--or perceived loss of funds. I wish those occurrences had not happened, but unfortunately that's not the world we live in.  As long as 'people' are involved -- there will be errors; either genuine mistakes or errors in judgment, and persons holding themselves to varying levels of truth and integrity.

As a seller on TRADESY, I'm so incredibly grateful for a simple, straightforward way to publicize and market items of worth and value that would have otherwise "just sat there".  I did have an experience where a buyer assumed that a perfume she was not familiar with, purchased from me was counterfeit (absolutely not the case), and I very much appreciated TRADESY staff being willing to investigate the authenticity of my product and clear me. I didnt allow this unpleasant incident to stop me from selling I understood that the buyer was not ill-intentioned, but simply made a mistake. Otherwise, my experience has been completely positive.  My emails and calls are always answered by TRADESY staff, and corresponding with buyers and making sales; especially repeat sales, has been a joy for me.  I have a 'reputation' to uphold, and I'm proud of it.

I want repeat customers so I make it a point to be clear, ethical, respond to queries and ship quickly. I treat people the way I want to be treated ("Be the change you want to see in the world) and there are many sellers like me, making every effort to be fair and ethical and very much appreciative of the extra and much-needed income from our TRADESY sales.  

I'd encourage buyers not to give up on TRADESY and allow the negative experience of a purchase to sour your willingness to use TRADESY at all.  Its incredibly easy to message the seller of an item you are interested in before you purchase. It's not a transparent process, but you can tell something about the character of the seller by their response -- if you don't receive a response in a reasonable amount of time, and clear definitive answers to your questions, perhaps that is not a purchase you should make.  Is it extra work to do due diligence? Yes. Is it foolproof? No, but the chances of having a successful purchase that you are pleased with is worth it. Unfortunately, it is necessary to be prudent in almost every area of our lives. To assume that all people are honestis to forget that were dealing with people  but there are actually more good ones than those who act otherwise. Dont give up on finding us. We are hereand we are many.


----------



## creighbaby

RoxanneAnjou said:


> I first want to acknowledge the bad reviews and empathize with those persons who were wronged and likewise feel wronged. No one wants to be mistreated and when money is involved; it&#8217;s painful twice-- first the insult--or breach of trust, then the loss--or perceived loss of funds. I wish those occurrences had not happened, but unfortunately that's not the world we live in.  As long as 'people' are involved -- there will be errors; either genuine mistakes or errors in judgment, and persons holding themselves to varying levels of truth and integrity.
> 
> As a seller on TRADESY, I'm so incredibly grateful for a simple, straightforward way to publicize and market items of worth and value that would have otherwise "just sat there".  I did have an experience where a buyer assumed that a perfume she was not familiar with, purchased from me was counterfeit (absolutely not the case), and I very much appreciated TRADESY staff being willing to investigate the authenticity of my product and clear me. I didn&#8217;t allow this unpleasant incident to stop me from selling &#8211;I understood that the buyer was not ill-intentioned, but simply made a mistake. Otherwise, my experience has been completely positive.  My emails and calls are always answered by TRADESY staff, and corresponding with buyers and making sales; especially repeat sales, has been a joy for me.  I have a 'reputation' to uphold, and I'm proud of it.
> 
> I want repeat customers so I make it a point to be clear, ethical, respond to queries and ship quickly. I treat people the way I want to be treated ("Be the change you want to see in the world) and there are many sellers like me, making every effort to be fair and ethical and very much appreciative of the extra and much-needed income from our TRADESY sales.
> 
> I'd encourage buyers not to give up on TRADESY and allow the negative experience of a purchase to sour your willingness to use TRADESY at all.  It&#8217;s incredibly easy to message the seller of an item you are interested in before you purchase. It's not a transparent process, but you can tell something about the character of the seller by their response -- if you don't receive a response in a reasonable amount of time, and clear definitive answers to your questions, perhaps that is not a purchase you should make.  Is it extra work to do due diligence? Yes. Is it foolproof? No, but the chances of having a successful purchase that you are pleased with is worth it. Unfortunately, it is necessary to be prudent in almost every area of our lives. To assume that all people are honest&#8212;is to forget that we&#8217;re dealing with &#8216;people&#8217; &#8211; but there are actually more good ones than those who act otherwise. Don&#8217;t give up on finding us. We are here&#8212;and we are many.




Do you work for tradesy? I ask because your post reads like something from damage control 101. Also, your same message was posted on pissedconsumer.com two days ago.

http://tradesy.pissedconsumer.com/don-t-give-up-on-tradesy-20141021549013.html

If you do work for tradesy, and are promoting your brand without disclosing your relationship, that is just downright shady and you must think us naive to believe your sycophantic comments.

Tradesy is just another place to sell my goods, but the customer service could be a lot better. Plus, the fees could be lower. Tradesy took more than two weeks to respond to a question I sent via the support center, and never bothered to answer the second one I sent.

 Tradesy is using my images in their advertising without my permission. When I contacted tradesy via facebook regarding the image problem, it took more than a week to get a response. I was asked for my tradesy selling name and the customer service rep said they had no account under my name. I told her that since I signed up in August I have received more than 85 Emails using that name so there must be a mistake.

I could be jumping the gun stating that you work for the company, and if I am, I will apologize. (But, you know that saying, if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck...)


----------



## maye

creighbaby said:


> Do you work for tradesy? I ask because your post reads like something from damage control 101. Also, your same message was posted on pissedconsumer.com two days ago.
> 
> http://tradesy.pissedconsumer.com/don-t-give-up-on-tradesy-20141021549013.html
> 
> If you do work for tradesy, and are promoting your brand without disclosing your relationship, that is just downright shady and you must think us naive to believe your sycophantic comments.
> 
> I could be jumping the gun, and if I am, I will apologize, but somehow I don't think you will be asking one.



I agree with you. This person most likely works for Tradesy given the fact that this person opened an account here and then posted only once and did the same at Pissed Consumer. Really shady and bad if Tradesy indeed is doing this for damage control.


----------



## knightal

I have sold two items on tradesy. The first item was sold without a hitch during the time when tradesy was offering a 10% discount out of their own pocket so I thought it was nice.  The buyer ended up returning the second item, and it was quite a learning experience for me.  Here&#8217;s my (long) story  and some &#8220;analysis&#8221;:

I sold a wallet (~$100) earlier this month and noticed the money was not available a week after it was delivered. Under the &#8220;Managed Payout&#8221; menu, there is a small note that says &#8220;Return Requested&#8221;.  So I waited another week and noticed the tracking number for the return (buyer &#61664; tradesy) was uploaded onto the sales page.  I contacted them 3 days after tradesy supposedly received the item and was told that it would take them a week to process.  Two days afterwards, someone emailed me and let me know that the buyer claimed that my item was not authentic and I should forward them a receipt/invoice.  Since I no longer have a paper receipt, I forwarded them a screen shot of my order confirmation from the merchant.  And then I decided to check out the buyer; I found that she sold a fake purse and two of the items she had listed were questionable.  Of course I went into a panic and emailed tradesy and let them know that she might do a switch.  Fortunately, the next day they got back to me and said that the wallet was the same one I listed and that it was authentic so they released my fund.  

The whole processed took 3 weeks, and I think this turned out better than it would have if it had happened on ebay/paypal because ebay/paypal always sides with the buyer.  But I wish tradesy would make this process more transparent (ie notifying the seller that the buyer is returning, putting information on the same page rather than scattering them around, and providing a timeline on what to expect).  It&#8217;s hard to tell whether the buyer was clueless or she claimed it to be a fake so that she could get a full refund (vs store credit if change of mind).  But I think I would be out of luck if she really did a switch since tradesy won&#8217;t know who is telling the truth.  During the whole three weeks, some items I uploaded didn&#8217;t get &#8220;cleaned&#8221; so I wonder if they put my photos to the back of the queue.  Lastly, I don&#8217;t think they will ever do anything with the fake purse my buyer sold.  So it really is up to the buyer to be an informed consumer.

In conclusion, I would continue to use tradesy but would like to try shop-hers because they verify the item before shipping it to the buyer so that it would eliminate the he-said/she-said situation.


----------



## BeenBurned

On ebay, ebay employees are allowed to post to boards as well as to buy or sell on the site. However they must identify themselves before making purchases or offers to purchase and those who are sellers are required to disclose their employment in the listings. On the boards, they are identified by color-coding of their IDs.

If RoxanneAnjou is indeed an employee of Tradesy, then shame on you! To post here in your own defense and not disclose that there's a bias is wrong. Employee or not, all I see is lip service. A reputable needs to put its words into action.

While I totally understand that it's a good thing for employees to show their comfort and trust in their company by using it, they also need to have an open enough mind to know that when there are problems, those problems need to be addressed. 

Clearly, they aren't addressing them as evidenced by their lack of response and action referenced in my previous post describing my experience. 

After someone posted attesting to Tradesy's response to fakes, I posted 2 weeks ago tomorrow ( http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...or-sell-on-tradesy-817719-8.html#post27520390 ) about having emailed support. After sending links to several fakes, specific descriptions as to why those items were fake and a short description of my "credentials," I expected (at least) a response thanking me for my email. 

It's now been 2 weeks since my email and not only have I not received an acknowledgement that they received my reports, but the listings are still up and running. 

As both a buyer and a seller, I'm always willing to check out new sites for making my purchases and listing my items. And while I'm sure there are honest sellers on Tradesy, I refuse to do business (either as a buyer or seller) with a company that ignores member messages, allows fakes to be listed and sold, lies about having knowledgeable authenticators, refuses to give refunds until their actions are publicly posted and is otherwise in violation of its own policies. 

RoxanneAnjou, if you aren't admin at Tradesy, you might want to refer TPTB there of this thread and suggest that they put their money where their mouth is! So far, I'm not impressed.


----------



## uadjit

It's not really cool that they never even responded to BB. I, too, am annoyed at Tradesy right now because I sold a brand new Burberry cashmere scarf with the tags still attached and it was delivered yesterday but my funds won't be released until the 27th. I understand that there are lots of fake Burberry scarves about but mine isn't one of them and I would be happy to provide proof of that to Tradesy if they asked. 

I also think it's pretty arbitrary as to what items they hold funds on. I've sold Bottega Veneta and Givenchy shoes there that were more expensive and I'm pretty sure the funds weren't held on those. Also Rag & Harrow booties which I KNOW there are fakes of on eBay.

I get the feeling that they don't really want to honor their promise to "handle returns" for their sellers so  now I feel like I don't want to list anything too expensive there. I had a $1300 bag listed there but I took it down. There is no way I am shipping that bag without being paid first.


----------



## shop955

As someone who regularly uses Tradesy as both a buyer and seller, I feel very strongly that they are better than eBay on many levels. As far as communication, I have never had an issue getting in touch with them, but that is likely because I always contact them by phone and know a few of their main staff pretty well. Theres no question they need to hire more customer support agents, but I do really appreciate that the ones they do have at least know their policies in and out, which for me is a big issue with ebay. 

As far as removing fakes, I agree that they are lacking, but definitely not moreso than their competitors. That is a weakness of every equivalent platform at the moment. I am not excusing it, I just don't see why Tradesy is getting hammered for this reason. Again, eBay is undoubtedly worse. People have to sell somewhere, so instead of writing them off for this, they should really be measured against alternatives.

Also, addressing the frustration with funds being held, that is something that is disclosed in their policy. Providing proof of authenticity won't matter, because part of the reason the funds are held is also to ensure items are as described. I hope that in the future they allow sellers with established history to have funds released sooner, because I agree it is annoying.

I am in no way affiliated with Tradesy. I just really want to see them grow because as a full-time seller, I am absolutely sick of eBay. Shop-Hers and Bonanza are viable alternatives, but their traffic pales in comparison to that of eBay and Tradesy. I have noticed that nearly all of my sales on Tradesy are to first time customers, so there is no question they are attracting a lot of new customers to the site. A lot of the items I sell too are ones that have sat on eBay for a long time. 

Finally, I love that there is no feedback system, and no partial refunds. Having buyers opening unwarranted cases and threatening feedback to get partials drives me absolutely crazy. I know buyers might miss this, but I think the community is overall safer with Tradesy monitoring sellers and eliminating the possibility of feedback extortion.


----------



## RoxanneAnjou

I first want to acknowledge the bad reviews and empathize with those persons who were wronged and likewise feel wronged. No one wants to be mistreated and when money is involved; its painful twice-- first the insult--or breach of trust, then the loss--or perceived loss of funds. I wish those occurrences had not happened, but unfortunately that's not the world we live in.  As long as 'people' are involved -- there will be errors; either genuine mistakes or errors in judgment, and persons holding themselves to varying levels of truth and integrity.

As a seller on TRADESY, I'm so incredibly grateful for a simple, straightforward way to publicize and market items of worth and value that would have otherwise "just sat there (or hung there)".  I did have an experience where a buyer assumed that a perfume she was not familiar with, purchased from me was counterfeit (absolutely not the case), and I very much appreciated TRADESY staff being willing to investigate the authenticity of my product and clear me. I didnt allow this unpleasant incident to stop me from selling I understood that the buyer was not ill-intentioned, but simply made an overzealous mistake. Otherwise, my experience has been completely positive.  My emails and calls are always answered by TRADESY staff, and corresponding with buyers and making sales; especially repeat sales, has been a joy for me.  I have a 'reputation' to uphold as a seller, and I'm very proud of it.

I want repeat customers so I make it a point to be clear, ethical, respond to all queries and ship quickly. I treat people the way I want to be treated ("Be the change you want to see in the world) and there are many sellers like me, making every effort to be fair and ethical and very much appreciative of the extra and much-needed income from our TRADESY sales.  

I'd encourage buyers not to give up on TRADESY and allow the negative experience of a purchase to sour your willingness to use TRADESY at all.  Its incredibly easy to message the seller of an item you are interested in before you purchase. It's not a transparent process, but you can tell something about the character of the seller by their response -- if you don't receive a response in a reasonable amount of time, and clear definitive answers to your questions, perhaps that is not a purchase you should make.  Is it extra work to do due diligence? Yes. Is it foolproof? No, but the chances of having a successful purchase that you are pleased with is worth it. Unfortunately, it is necessary to be prudent in almost every area of our lives. To assume that all people are honestis to forget that were dealing with people  but there are actually more good people than those who act otherwise. Dont give up on finding us. We are hereand we are many.


----------



## creighbaby

RoxanneAnjou said:


> I first want to acknowledge the bad reviews and empathize with those persons who were wronged and likewise feel wronged. No one wants to be mistreated and when money is involved; its painful twice-- first the insult--or breach of trust, then the loss--or perceived loss of funds. I wish those occurrences had not happened, but unfortunately that's not the world we live in.  As long as 'people' are involved -- there will be errors; either genuine mistakes or errors in judgment, and persons holding themselves to varying levels of truth and integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> As a seller on TRADESY, I'm so incredibly grateful for a simple, straightforward way to publicize and market items of worth and value that would have otherwise "just sat there (or hung there)".  I did have an experience where a buyer assumed that a perfume she was not familiar with, purchased from me was counterfeit (absolutely not the case), and I very much appreciated TRADESY staff being willing to investigate the authenticity of my product and clear me. I didnt allow this unpleasant incident to stop me from selling I understood that the buyer was not ill-intentioned, but simply made an overzealous mistake. Otherwise, my experience has been completely positive.  My emails and calls are always answered by TRADESY staff, and corresponding with buyers and making sales; especially repeat sales, has been a joy for me.  I have a 'reputation' to uphold as a seller, and I'm very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I want repeat customers so I make it a point to be clear, ethical, respond to all queries and ship quickly. I treat people the way I want to be treated ("Be the change you want to see in the world) and there are many sellers like me, making every effort to be fair and ethical and very much appreciative of the extra and much-needed income from our TRADESY sales.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd encourage buyers not to give up on TRADESY and allow the negative experience of a purchase to sour your willingness to use TRADESY at all.  Its incredibly easy to message the seller of an item you are interested in before you purchase. It's not a transparent process, but you can tell something about the character of the seller by their response -- if you don't receive a response in a reasonable amount of time, and clear definitive answers to your questions, perhaps that is not a purchase you should make.  Is it extra work to do due diligence? Yes. Is it foolproof? No, but the chances of having a successful purchase that you are pleased with is worth it. Unfortunately, it is necessary to be prudent in almost every area of our lives. To assume that all people are honestis to forget that were dealing with people  but there are actually more good people than those who act otherwise. Dont give up on finding us. We are hereand we are many.




Ooh, look who is back. Perhaps RoxanneAnjou doesn't recall she posted this message here a few days ago. 

RoxanneAnjou, please refer to my post from Friday regarding the veracity of your statements.


----------



## jyyanks

shop955 said:


> As someone who regularly uses Tradesy as both a buyer and seller, I feel very strongly that they are better than eBay on many levels. As far as communication, I have never had an issue getting in touch with them, but that is likely because I always contact them by phone and know a few of their main staff pretty well. Theres no question they need to hire more customer support agents, but I do really appreciate that the ones they do have at least know their policies in and out, which for me is a big issue with ebay.
> 
> As far as removing fakes, I agree that they are lacking, but definitely not moreso than their competitors. That is a weakness of every equivalent platform at the moment. I am not excusing it, I just don't see why Tradesy is getting hammered for this reason. Again, eBay is undoubtedly worse. People have to sell somewhere, so instead of writing them off for this, they should really be measured against alternatives.
> 
> Also, addressing the frustration with funds being held, that is something that is disclosed in their policy. Providing proof of authenticity won't matter, because part of the reason the funds are held is also to ensure items are as described. I hope that in the future they allow sellers with established history to have funds released sooner, because I agree it is annoying.
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with Tradesy. I just really want to see them grow because as a full-time seller, I am absolutely sick of eBay. Shop-Hers and Bonanza are viable alternatives, but their traffic pales in comparison to that of eBay and Tradesy. I have noticed that nearly all of my sales on Tradesy are to first time customers, so there is no question they are attracting a lot of new customers to the site. A lot of the items I sell too are ones that have sat on eBay for a long time.
> 
> Finally, I love that there is no feedback system, and no partial refunds. Having buyers opening unwarranted cases and threatening feedback to get partials drives me absolutely crazy. I know buyers might miss this, but I think the community is overall safer with Tradesy monitoring sellers and eliminating the possibility of feedback extortion.


I agree with this post.

Tradesy is not perfect,but it's still better than ebay and I for one would like an alternative to ebay where I can sell my goods without having to deal with crazy buyers, returns, a messed up feedback system and a customer service department where I have to wait on hold for hours on end and talk to 10 people before I finally get someone who knows that they are talking about. I also don't have to worry about stupid 180 day return policies, false SNAD claims and the breadth of scammers that are on ebay.

Sure, there is always a potential for dishonest people but a majority of them are scamming the ebay system because that's where they get away with it. I like Tradesy because it is EASY.   I post pics, write my description and use the preprinted label. When my item sells, I just need to slap the label on the box and away it goes.  If a buyer wants a return, I don't have to worry about it.  If a buyer wants to leave scathing feedback, they can't.  Sure, I have to wait 4 days for my money but it's the same with Shop-Hers and once I get my money, there is no fear that someone can file a claim.  That's worth it to me.

Bottom line -  Tradesy is easy to use and more importantly, it's an alternative to ebay which is sorely needed.  I would like to see them survive so that I have more options to sell my goods.  BTW, I sell on Shop-Hers too. They both have their pros and cons and are way better than ebay.  Rather than write it off completely or turn people against them, we should give them a chance to improve and become a true competitor to evil bay. I understand that there is work to be done on Tradesy's end as far as taking down fakes, a bogus CS rep posing as a user (tacky) etc but from a  sellers perspective, we should support any site that gives us alternatives to ebay as it will only benefit most of us in the end.


----------



## maye

You made great points here ^.
Tradesy must ante up in order to be competitive and gain our trust and the market that inevitably will shift from Ebay to Tradesy or Shop Hers due to the craziness going on Ebay. This is their opportunity to make it better. The only thing that I don't like is the fact that members here reported a lot of fakes in their listings and they didn't do anything about it. They may need more employees, more authenticators, etcetera to work with this, but authenticators are a must for high priced luxury items. This way, eventually, they maybe gain our trust. Selling luxury items is a very tricky business.

I have sold at Tradesy, 4 bags with them (3 LV's, 1 Henri Bendel) and the experience was very good and no problems with the buyers and customer service has been responsive. I found that waiting for 4 days for your money to be available, is not a bad thing. I have been lucky, so far but I know some other members had problems with Tradesy. I still prefer to sell with them rather than Ebay (which gives me a lot of stress and the 180 days returns is a catastrophe waiting to happen after November!). So I hope they get their act together and stop posting here for damage control. 
Ha, isn't cool how the same person posted exactly the same message twice, like a broken record.

I finally posted a bag sale at Shop Hers so let's see how that will go.


----------



## uadjit

I didn't mean to say that Tradesy is as bad as eBay--obviously it's not or I wouldn't be posting designer items there at all. But it still leaves a lot open to abuse. 

They claim that they handle returns but as other users have pointed out in this forum buyers can fabricate SNAD claims and force a return to the seller just like they could on eBay. Further, buyers have an incentive to do this because refunds are only offered to the original payment source if the buyer claims it is SNAD. If they state that the reason for their return is anything else then their refund will be applied as Tradesy credit. As for buyers, a 3 day return window is very short and any system that forces most refunds as store credit is not ideal.

I, too, appreciate eBay competitors and I sincerely hope that Tradesy ups their game but as it stands it is still more risky to buyers and sellers than they'd have you believe. Potential users should be aware of that.


----------



## Pao9

shop955 said:


> As someone who regularly uses Tradesy as both a buyer and seller, I feel very strongly that they are better than eBay on many levels. As far as communication, I have never had an issue getting in touch with them, but that is likely because I always contact them by phone and know a few of their main staff pretty well. Theres no question they need to hire more customer support agents, but I do really appreciate that the ones they do have at least know their policies in and out, which for me is a big issue with ebay.
> 
> As far as removing fakes, I agree that they are lacking, but definitely not moreso than their competitors. That is a weakness of every equivalent platform at the moment. I am not excusing it, I just don't see why Tradesy is getting hammered for this reason. Again, eBay is undoubtedly worse. People have to sell somewhere, so instead of writing them off for this, they should really be measured against alternatives.
> 
> Also, addressing the frustration with funds being held, that is something that is disclosed in their policy. Providing proof of authenticity won't matter, because part of the reason the funds are held is also to ensure items are as described. I hope that in the future they allow sellers with established history to have funds released sooner, because I agree it is annoying.
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with Tradesy. I just really want to see them grow because as a full-time seller, I am absolutely sick of eBay. Shop-Hers and Bonanza are viable alternatives, but their traffic pales in comparison to that of eBay and Tradesy. I have noticed that nearly all of my sales on Tradesy are to first time customers, so there is no question they are attracting a lot of new customers to the site. A lot of the items I sell too are ones that have sat on eBay for a long time.
> 
> Finally, I love that there is no feedback system, and no partial refunds. Having buyers opening unwarranted cases and threatening feedback to get partials drives me absolutely crazy. I know buyers might miss this, but I think the community is overall safer with Tradesy monitoring sellers and eliminating the possibility of feedback extortion.




Well said!!!!

I love tradesy and have sold many things there! eBay disappoints me all the time when they side with con artist sellers! 

I really hope tradesy grows their customer service is amazing!!!


----------



## jyyanks

uadjit said:


> I didn't mean to say that Tradesy is as bad as eBay--obviously it's not or I wouldn't be posting designer items there at all. But it still leaves a lot open to abuse.
> 
> They claim that they handle returns but as other users have pointed out in this forum buyers can fabricate SNAD claims and force a return to the seller just like they could on eBay. Further, buyers have an incentive to do this because refunds are only offered to the original payment source if the buyer claims it is SNAD. If they state that the reason for their return is anything else then their refund will be applied as Tradesy credit. As for buyers, a 3 day return window is very short and any system that forces most refunds as store credit is not ideal.
> 
> I, too, appreciate eBay competitors and I sincerely hope that Tradesy ups their game but as it stands it is still more risky to buyers and sellers than they'd have you believe. Potential users should be aware of that.



Sorry uadjit - my post was not directed towards you or anyone on this thread.  I was just making a general statement in favor of tradesy because I want them to succeed.  Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## maggieridzon

maggieridzon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have recently purchased Chanel Le Boy bag and asked the seller b/4 completion of my purchase many inquiries which was answer somehow okay.
> Ones I HAVE OPEN THE PACKAGE the PERFUME SMELL WAS SO STRONG THAT I HAVE DECIDED TO HOLD ON FOR A DAY AND TAKE A CLOSER LOOK TO MY "GOOD DEAL" later.
> Oh lol, at the moment I have looked closer at the exterior noticed the leather on the shoulder strap looks like fake Prada come with and the interior serial number is more kid's sticker not Chanel.
> I have asked lovely Chanel authenticator for help and the bag is fake.
> They have "Guaranteed Authenticity" and I have reported few Prada bags last weekend but they are still going for sale.
> So be careful if you make a purchase from Tradesy as there in no way to know from the fantastic Tradesy representative if the item is authentic or not from few images allowed them and buyer to view.
> Here is the link from Authenticate This Chanel:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...rules-use-format-outlined-1st-862961-508.html



I would like to follow up on my fake Chanel Le Boy purchase from Tradecy before leaving states for few weeks.
I have received full credit back to my cc this morning. Much faster refund and easier resolved fake item purchase with Tradesy comparing to eBay, from my experience.
The return label was issued by Tradesy right away after requested return and 2 days later after they have received the package (it was shipped to Tradesy) sent me this email:
I want to apologize for a disappointing purchase. Tradesy strives to create a safe environment to buy and sell designer goods, this one must have slipped through the cracks. I went ahead and added $25 site credit to your account to put towards something amazing.
The same purchase on eBay might cost more as they will request letter on file for hardheaded seller from paid authentication company, would take forever after opening a case until seller responds than wait again until you could accelerate the case to eBay and finally after few weeks hopefully get your money refunded. 
Way to go Tradesy!


----------



## calflu

Well said 


I sell on both Shop Hers and Tradesy. 


And I gotta say Tradesy's policy of direct shipments from buyers to sellers scares me just because things like SNAD could happen. But if they go with Shop Hers approach, it will be probably hard to scale if volumes go up. And I appreciate Tradesy running promotion and using their own commission to fund more traffic unlike Shop Hers asking sellers to take haircuts and lower selling prices. 


And I am glad Maggierizdon's case got resolved by Tradesy 


Nothing is perfect and I have had enough complaints on this thread for Tradesy's much needed improvements on interface and user friendliness. We all need healthy places to buy and sell so let's see if Tradesy can continue to improve 




jyyanks said:


> I agree with this post.
> 
> Tradesy is not perfect,but it's still better than ebay and I for one would like an alternative to ebay where I can sell my goods without having to deal with crazy buyers, returns, a messed up feedback system and a customer service department where I have to wait on hold for hours on end and talk to 10 people before I finally get someone who knows that they are talking about. I also don't have to worry about stupid 180 day return policies, false SNAD claims and the breadth of scammers that are on ebay.
> 
> Sure, there is always a potential for dishonest people but a majority of them are scamming the ebay system because that's where they get away with it. I like Tradesy because it is EASY.   I post pics, write my description and use the preprinted label. When my item sells, I just need to slap the label on the box and away it goes.  If a buyer wants a return, I don't have to worry about it.  If a buyer wants to leave scathing feedback, they can't.  Sure, I have to wait 4 days for my money but it's the same with Shop-Hers and once I get my money, there is no fear that someone can file a claim.  That's worth it to me.
> 
> Bottom line -  Tradesy is easy to use and more importantly, it's an alternative to ebay which is sorely needed.  I would like to see them survive so that I have more options to sell my goods.  BTW, I sell on Shop-Hers too. They both have their pros and cons and are way better than ebay.  Rather than write it off completely or turn people against them, we should give them a chance to improve and become a true competitor to evil bay. I understand that there is work to be done on Tradesy's end as far as taking down fakes, a bogus CS rep posing as a user (tacky) etc but from a  sellers perspective, we should support any site that gives us alternatives to ebay as it will only benefit most of us in the end.


----------



## uadjit

jyyanks said:


> Sorry uadjit - my post was not directed towards you or anyone on this thread.  I was just making a general statement in favor of tradesy because I want them to succeed.  Apologies for any confusion.



Oh no worries. I understand you wanting Tradesy to succeed. I hate eBay as much as anyone else and you're right both buyers and sellers of designer goods are in desperate need of a decent alternative. What I hope is that Tradesy can learn from their criticisms and make their site a better place for trading. I do think they're going through some growing pains right now and maybe are stretched a little thin atm. The traffic seems much heavier there than it was just 6 months or so ago.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Has anyone noticed that unless you put a number in the "retail price" box when listing that Tradesy assumes all items are at high street prices? Sorry Tradesy I'm not going to sell my brand new designer booties for $35!


----------



## RTA

I have a question about shipping using USPS.  Do sellers use extra services like signature confirmation when shipping?  I have an item that just sold that's just over a $100.  Is signature confirmation recommended?


----------



## jyyanks

RTA said:


> I have a question about shipping using USPS.  Do sellers use extra services like signature confirmation when shipping?  I have an item that just sold that's just over a $100.  Is signature confirmation recommended?


Did you not opt for the pre-printed shipping label?  I would not use s/c on a $100 item but that's just me.  I would insure for $100 though if I was using my own shipping and not Tradesy's label..


----------



## calflu

No I didn't. 

But I do notice Tradesy's recommended selling prices are off. 

Hello Tradesy! I am selling a full size new in box wallet so the price of recently sold used card holder isn't comparable! 




Robyn Loraine said:


> Has anyone noticed that unless you put a number in the "retail price" box when listing that Tradesy assumes all items are at high street prices? Sorry Tradesy I'm not going to sell my brand new designer booties for $35!


----------



## Pao9

I just got scammed by someone on eBay! Of course they sided with the buyer! I wish everyone would boycott eBay! They don't care about sellers at all. Don't they understand that without sellers there would be no buyers???? 
All I have to say is that I love tradesy and shop hers and none of their issues equal to the ridiculousness that eBay is!!


----------



## moviegal226

I agree with you, Pao! eBay is HORRIBLE now. Did you guys read the new Fall seller's update? I have been selling there since 1999 but I'm done! They are allowing 90 day returns for any reason (!!) throughout the holiday season! As a preowned clothes and accessories seller I simply can't allow crooked buyers to "rent" my stuff for the holiday season and then return it (the seller has to pay return shipping costs too)! That's the whole reason I found Tradesy. 

I've had great luck with Tradesy still. Yeah, the "Suggested Prices" are sometimes low, but just price it at what you want and it'll sell. I've been super happy with Tradesy so far. (I realize I sound like an advertisement but I freaking LOVE selling on that site).


----------



## RTA

I have an issue with a buyer that is making me a bit uncomfortable.  My buyer claims that payment for the item I am selling is not going through.  She wants me to send her a PayPal invoice instead.  I don't feel comfortable doing this.  How would you ladies word a reply to say "No way!" but nicely.  I really don't need drama.  Just more space in my closet. 

Thanks!


----------



## IrisCole

RTA said:


> I have an issue with a buyer that is making me a bit uncomfortable.  My buyer claims that payment for the item I am selling is not going through.  She wants me to send her a PayPal invoice instead.  I don't feel comfortable doing this.  How would you ladies word a reply to say "No way!" but nicely.  I really don't need drama.  Just more space in my closet.
> 
> Thanks!



Tradesy sometimes takes 12-24 hours to process a payment (something I learned with my first sale); if the buyer is having legitimate problems, have her contact customer service.  Don't send her a PP invoice, because that goes against Tradesy's policies and would count as an outside sale.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

I'm thinking about buying something on Tradesy, but it seems like there are mixed reviews about the accuracy of its authenticators.  Should I assume that I should get a second opinion about anything I buy?


----------



## BeenBurned

johnnyrocket144 said:


> I'm thinking about buying something on Tradesy, but it seems like there are mixed reviews about the accuracy of its authenticators.  Should I assume that I should get a second opinion about anything I buy?


I would post an authentication request in the appropriate brand subforum here before purchasing.


----------



## gnourtmat

Hi everyone! I just sold my first item on Tradesy. I haven't confirmed the purchase yet. I had a few concerns with the shipping. I chose the Tradesy Kit initially but thinking about it and reading some of your posts on here I want to handle the shipping myself.

Do any of you know if its possible to change my shipping method and also your selling price? I based my original selling price on what the buyer would end up paying (including shipping). 

So the buyer would end up paying the same except different shipping method.


----------



## gnourtmat

chanelish said:


> Yes, you can change the method after you confirm.




Can you update the price? As long as it still remains the same price the buyer agreed to pay when they first clicked pay ?

Also, read on here that Tradesy only insures the item 50% if you choose their kit, is that true ? 

Sorry for all the questions everyone!


----------



## NANI1972

gnourtmat said:


> Hi everyone! I just sold my first item on Tradesy. I haven't confirmed the purchase yet. I had a few concerns with the shipping. I chose the Tradesy Kit initially but thinking about it and reading some of your posts on here I want to handle the shipping myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you know if its possible to change my shipping method and also your selling price? I based my original selling price on what the buyer would end up paying (including shipping).
> 
> 
> 
> So the buyer would end up paying the same except different shipping method.




I think it would be best to contact tradsey directly to see what your options are.


----------



## gnourtmat

NANI1972 said:


> I think it would be best to contact tradsey directly to see what your options are.



yep! thats what i'm going to do. hate that they're closed on the weekend.


----------



## uadjit

johnnyrocket144 said:


> I'm thinking about buying something on Tradesy, but it seems like there are mixed reviews about the accuracy of its authenticators.  Should I assume that I should get a second opinion about anything I buy?



They don't actually have any authenticators. That's Shop-Hers. They "guarantee authenticity" but that essentially just means that they'll let you return something if you figure out it's fake on your own.

Go with BB's suggestion and have it authenticated first.

@gnourtmat - you can change to print a label paid for by tradesy in which case the price should be the same (since you're not paying for shipping either way).


----------



## johnnyrocket144

uadjit said:


> They don't actually have any authenticators. That's Shop-Hers. They "guarantee authenticity" but that essentially just means that they'll let you return something if you figure out it's fake on your own.



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## gnourtmat

NANI1972 said:


> I think it would be best to contact tradsey directly to see what your options are.





chanelish said:


> Yes, you can change the method after you confirm.



I sent them an email asking them if I could change my shipment method and also asked if they insured the packages and if so, how much....I actually got an email back from them today:

_Hi there,

Thank you for contacting us. We can not change the shipping method once the item has been purchased. The shipping label is insured with USPS. Have a great day. 

Thanks,
Kyara P.
Team Tradesy_​
i don't think her answer is right? i didn't confirm the sale yet. did the buyer actually purchase the item already? i want to talk to a live person but they're office is currently closed and doesn't open until 9am pacific time.. I'm on the east coast  hopefully i can catch a break tomorrow from work.. don't want the buyer to wait too long.


----------



## gnourtmat

chanelish said:


> She must be new. I made a sale where I wanted to switch from the kit to my own packaging and switched it. It's an option when you're in that 'Confirm Sale' popup and in the sale options dropdown after.
> 
> Maybe they don't let you switch in the other direction from own packaging to kit




Now she's just being stupid. I replied asking her two different question. And she just responded "yes."  

.....


----------



## gnourtmat

i'm back! so i just wanted to give you guys an update... so after emailing and calling customer service with not much help, i decided to take on the live chat.

i just finished chatting with customer service and she confirmed that Tradesy will "cover the full amount of the item being sent" via their shipping kit.

_&#8594;Hello, how much of the product is insured through the trades shipping kit
Mackenzie: It depends on the item
&#8594;I just made a sale for a high priced item and I want to make sure that it is safe to send using the kit
&#8594;The total of the sale was $500 which includes tradesy shipping kit
&#8594;if its not insured 100% i would like to change the shipment method before i confirm the sale
Mackenzie: Let me just double check
&#8594;thanks
Mackenzie: We cover the full amount of the item being sent
&#8594;thank you very much i will keep the shipment mehod the same
&#8594;this is my first sale on this website, so i just wanted to make sure
Mackenzie: No problem! We look out for everyone on our site. Our main goal is everyone is happy with us ​_
as you can see, i opted to try their shipping kit. i copied the chat log and took a screen shot as well just in case. i guess the amount they cover depends on the item? i just don't think thats fair. but we'll see how this plays out!


----------



## calflu

Really??? Isn't that high risk for them? 

Another TPFer posted her experience about Shop her LV Chanel items with slow shipping experience on Shop Hers thread but the Tory Burch shoes I sold got shipped out to buyer on the same day when they arrived at Shop Hers. So I thought it makes sense only when they have an authentication process for high end items 



uadjit said:


> They don't actually have any authenticators. That's Shop-Hers. They "guarantee authenticity" but that essentially just means that they'll let you return something if you figure out it's fake on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> Go with BB's suggestion and have it authenticated first.
> 
> 
> 
> @gnourtmat - you can change to print a label paid for by tradesy in which case the price should be the same (since you're not paying for shipping either way).


----------



## uadjit

calflu said:


> Really??? Isn't that high risk for them?
> 
> Another TPFer posted her experience about Shop her LV Chanel items with slow shipping experience on Shop Hers thread but the Tory Burch shoes I sold got shipped out to buyer on the same day when they arrived at Shop Hers. So I thought it makes sense only when they have an authentication process for high end items



Sorry, my post might have been confusing. I meant that Shop-Hers is the site that authenticates everything (supposedly). Tradesy doesn't authenticate anything. In fact, they don't see any of the merchandise because it travels directly from the seller to the buyer.  

Shop-Hers at least looks at their items long enough to repackage them. I think they look more closely at high end items, for sure and I know they seek outside authentications for some things but not all.


----------



## calflu

Ah! It made sense. 

For Tradesy, I think they monitor listings but given the # of listings there I don't think they can catch all!

A TPFer maggieridzon recently shared her experience about fake boy  and that seller had only one listing. 

When I was in that same situation as a seller, Tradesy asked me all the pics with the same requirements of authenticating the bag before they cleared my transaction. 

And I don't think they are monitoring as close now although they are doing their best. Still a good place to buy and sell but agree with you that one should always ******************




uadjit said:


> Sorry, my post might have been confusing. I meant that Shop-Hers is the site that authenticates everything (supposedly). Tradesy doesn't authenticate anything. In fact, they don't see any of the merchandise because it travels directly from the seller to the buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> Shop-Hers at least looks at their items long enough to repackage them. I think they look more closely at high end items, for sure and I know they seek outside authentications for some things but not all.


----------



## jyyanks

gnourtmat said:


> i'm back! so i just wanted to give you guys an update... so after emailing and calling customer service with not much help, i decided to take on the live chat.
> 
> i just finished chatting with customer service and she confirmed that Tradesy will "cover the full amount of the item being sent" via their shipping kit.
> 
> _&#8594;Hello, how much of the product is insured through the trades shipping kit
> Mackenzie: It depends on the item
> &#8594;I just made a sale for a high priced item and I want to make sure that it is safe to send using the kit
> &#8594;The total of the sale was $500 which includes tradesy shipping kit
> &#8594;if its not insured 100% i would like to change the shipment method before i confirm the sale
> Mackenzie: Let me just double check
> &#8594;thanks
> Mackenzie: We cover the full amount of the item being sent
> &#8594;thank you very much i will keep the shipment mehod the same
> &#8594;this is my first sale on this website, so i just wanted to make sure
> Mackenzie: No problem! We look out for everyone on our site. Our main goal is everyone is happy with us ​_
> as you can see, i opted to try their shipping kit. i copied the chat log and took a screen shot as well just in case. i guess the amount they cover depends on the item? i just don't think thats fair. but we'll see how this plays out!



The only thing to note is that their shipping kit is bad.  It takes long for you to receive it and then it's usually just a flimsy plastic bag. For a $500 item, I would feel safer putting it in a box.  Just a thought.


----------



## elisian

I've just bought my first item on Tradesy -- a Helmut Lang knit/cotton dress, so I don't mind that the seller's using an unstructured shipping kit. The wait for shipping has been pretty annoyingly long, though. I'll keep you all posted on how it turns out!


----------



## queenlilly

elisian said:


> I've just bought my first item on Tradesy -- a Helmut Lang knit/cotton dress, so I don't mind that the seller's using an unstructured shipping kit. The wait for shipping has been pretty annoyingly long, though. I'll keep you all posted on how it turns out!


I am a fairly new seller on Tradesy. As far as the shipping process, they offer their sellers the option to ship items in 3 different ways: 1) A shipping kit they send to the seller. (Which I have never used this for a couple of reasons. Mainly, because it prolongs the shipping time for the buyer to receive their item. And because I prefer to package my own items)  2) Sellers can pay for the shipping cost and use their own label. (Which I do this sometimes because Tradesy does have a hefty shipping charge)  3) Tradesy offers a shipping label for the seller to just run off. (I use this option if Tradesy does not charge too much for the shipping cost)  Overall, I am not sure why anyone would use Tradesy's "shipping kit" because it is costly to the buyer and delays the shipping time for the buyer as well. I hope this helps!!


----------



## queenlilly

calflu said:


> I have a question. I recently listed items on Tradesy for the first time after reading the recommendation here.
> 
> One of my listings got sold very quickly so today I got an e-mail from Tradesy asking for additional photos and additional info.
> 
> They said the additional photos are to authenticate the bag which I am totally ok. However, they also asked for two of the following to verify my identity:
> 
> 
> &#8226; Link to your Facebook profile
> &#8226; Link to your LinkedIn profile
> &#8226; Link to your Twitter profile
> &#8226; Link to your eBay profile
> &#8226; Link to your Google + account
> &#8226; Your mobile phone number
> &#8226; An image of your photo ID
> 
> I didn't see anything mentioned on the website nor here on the forum so I am worried. Anyone ran into this before? Is this because I am first time selling on the website?


Hi,
I have been selling on Tradesy for a couple of months now and I love it!! They tend to draw customers that are buying high end designer items. For example, I have sold a lot of Kate Spade bags & coats, a lot of Burberry coats & other Burberry items, Chanel handbags, sunglasses, a lot of boots & other items, Pandora gold charms, Tod's shoes, Gucci and other high end designer items. So far, I could not be happier with Tradesy!! If for any reason the buyer wants to return an item, the seller gets to keep their money and Tradesy keeps the item!! (Unless, the item sold is a counterfeit or misrepresented in the listing. In these instances, the seller is responsible to refund the buyer)  I hope this helps!!


----------



## queenlilly

queenlilly said:


> Hi,
> I have been selling on Tradesy for a couple of months now and I love it!! They tend to draw customers that are buying high end designer items. For example, I have sold a lot of Kate Spade bags & coats, a lot of Burberry coats & other Burberry items, Chanel handbags, sunglasses, a lot of boots & other items, Pandora gold charms, Tod's shoes, Gucci and other high end designer items. So far, I could not be happier with Tradesy!! If for any reason the buyer wants to return an item, the seller gets to keep their money and Tradesy keeps the item!! (Unless, the item sold is a counterfeit or misrepresented in the listing. In these instances, the seller is responsible to refund the buyer)  I hope this helps!!


I forgot to mention that I have never run into any problems such as Tradesy asking me for more information after selling an item. I am not sure what this is all about. Because as I stated above, I have sold Chanel handbags which are pretty costly and they never asked for any further information or photos on the items.


----------



## queenlilly

Pao9 said:


> Well said!!!!
> 
> I love tradesy and have sold many things there! eBay disappoints me all the time when they side with con artist sellers!
> 
> I really hope tradesy grows their customer service is amazing!!!


I agree with you 100%!! I have been selling on Tradesy now for a couple of months and they are much better than Ebay!! Their return policy is wonderful and they are so easy to sell on. I think this site attracts people that buy more high end designer items. So, far, I have had great success selling on Tradesy and will continue with them. Also, now that Paypal has extended their return policy to 6 months, it is going to get even worse for sellers on Ebay. If an Ebay buyer opens a case through Paypal then the seller is totally screwed!! Paypal has told me many times that the seller will ALWAYS lose their cases because Paypal with NOT dispute the credit card companies. And I have had so many terrible instances selling on Ebay where the buyer will wear a BRAND new item for a couple of months and then open a case saying the item was delivered like that. I have lost EVERY case on Ebay & Paypal!! Again, now that Paypal has a 6 month return policy, it is going to be a total disaster!!! I am so glad to be far away from Ebay!! They cater to the buyers and NOT the sellers!!


----------



## queenlilly

johnnyrocket144 said:


> I'm thinking about buying something on Tradesy, but it seems like there are mixed reviews about the accuracy of its authenticators.  Should I assume that I should get a second opinion about anything I buy?


I have been selling on Tradesy for a couple of months and in my opinion. you are VERY safe to buy on Tradesy!! If you were to purchase an item and found out it was a counterfeit, you can return it and get a full refund. And there are MORE counterfeits on Ebay than any other site!! Also, on Tradesy, you can return an item for any reason. (Ex: if an item does not fit or if you just do not like the item). Therefore, you do not have to open a case like you would have to do on Ebay. Because when you dispute an item on Ebay, it takes a few weeks to dispute the case and come to a resolution. Where as on Tradesy, you can return the item immediately and receive your full refund right away!! Again, Tradesy is a much safer place to buy on than Ebay!!


----------



## queenlilly

gnourtmat said:


> Hi everyone! I just sold my first item on Tradesy. I haven't confirmed the purchase yet. I had a few concerns with the shipping. I chose the Tradesy Kit initially but thinking about it and reading some of your posts on here I want to handle the shipping myself.
> 
> Do any of you know if its possible to change my shipping method and also your selling price? I based my original selling price on what the buyer would end up paying (including shipping).
> 
> So the buyer would end up paying the same except different shipping method.


As far as the shipping on Tradesy, it is very simple. The seller has the option to list their item at any price they want. And on the shipping, Tradesy gives you 3 options: 1) To use their "shipping kit" ( which I would not recommend because it takes too long for the buyer to receive their item.) 2) You can use your own shipping materials and type in the shipping cost at whatever price you feel is reasonable  3) You can choose to use Tradesy's shipping label and just run it off yourself. (The only down fall with this is that Tradesy does seem to tack on a hefty shipping cost). Overall, it is very easy and you can choose your own selling price and shipping method. I hope this helps!!


----------



## calflu

I am not sure why you were not being asked by Tradesy for selling high end items but you were quoting one of my old posts when they asked additional photos to authenticate and clear the items

They got back to me fairly quickly after I submitted all the info. 

And I do know they check buyer and sellers for high end items for what happened to me and one of my buyers. 





queenlilly said:


> I forgot to mention that I have never run into any problems such as Tradesy asking me for more information after selling an item. I am not sure what this is all about. Because as I stated above, I have sold Chanel handbags which are pretty costly and they never asked for any further information or photos on the items.


----------



## gnourtmat

jyyanks said:


> The only thing to note is that their shipping kit is bad.  It takes long for you to receive it and then it's usually just a flimsy plastic bag. For a $500 item, I would feel safer putting it in a box.  Just a thought.



Yes, I decided to just print their label and ship it. 

Even with the flimsy kit, I would have used a box too!  What's the point of that kit anyway...


----------



## uadjit

gnourtmat said:


> Yes, I decided to just print their label and ship it.
> 
> Even with the flimsy kit, I would have used a box too!  What's the point of that kit anyway...



It probably works well enough for soft clothing items without any breakable parts. Takes way too long anyway, though.


----------



## Fashionscholar

My 2 cents - Ebay is a disaster for sellers - they require sellers to accept refunds & pay for shipping both ways - and require pay pal which has a 6 month return policy. Neither website seems to require proof of damage or not as described claims so it is a haven for unscrupulous buyers to get free stuff (and sellers are paying to ship it to them) or "borrow" stuff for 6 months before returning it & sellers are helpless against it.  Etsy has no traffic - listed a few items & got maybe 6 views before I had to pay my listing fee and then nothing - not one view.  Never tried selling on Amazon but I've nothing they accept for sale on there anyway. Bought a few times & was ok but not the quickest shipping either unless you pay for prime which I won't do. Shop Hers seems suspect to me from the start - if you do a BING search for Tradesy - they have diverted the Tradesy SEO somehow & they come up as Tradesy in the search - if you aren't already familiar with Tradesy - you wouldn't even realize you are on the wrong website. I wouldn't trust buying or selling from a website like that. They are trying to jump off the Tradesy customer instead of building their own base & I have to believe there is a reason for that. For me Tradesy has been the absolute best. The traffic is still coming slow but it is coming. The buyers are great and THANK you when they get their items. The website is well managed and watches out for both buyers and sellers because they get personally involved in returns and they will ban bad buyers and bad sellers so they keep the community free of thieves & liars. From a buyers point of view - you can't go wrong. The only one issue is that it is not the fastest site for getting your merchandise because the traffic is slow so sellers aren't checking their postings every day and sometimes forget something is listed so don't realize when it has sold. Also some of them use Tradesy's packaging so they have to wait to get the shipping material first from Tradesy instead of using their own materials but otherwise is fast becoming my very favorite website for women's fashions.


----------



## Toby93

Fashionscholar said:


> My 2 cents - Ebay is a disaster for sellers - they require sellers to accept refunds & pay for shipping both ways - and require pay pal which has a 6 month return policy. Neither website seems to require proof of damage or not as described claims so it is a haven for unscrupulous buyers to get free stuff (and sellers are paying to ship it to them) or "borrow" stuff for 6 months before returning it & sellers are helpless against it.  Etsy has no traffic - listed a few items & got maybe 6 views before I had to pay my listing fee and then nothing - not one view.  Never tried selling on Amazon but I've nothing they accept for sale on there anyway. Bought a few times & was ok but not the quickest shipping either unless you pay for prime which I won't do. *Shop Hers seems suspect to me from the start - if you do a BING search for Tradesy - they have diverted the Tradesy SEO somehow & they come up as Tradesy in the search - if you aren't already familiar with Tradesy - you wouldn't even realize you are on the wrong website. I wouldn't trust buying or selling from a website like that. *They are trying to jump off the Tradesy customer instead of building their own base & I have to believe there is a reason for that. For me Tradesy has been the absolute best. The traffic is still coming slow but it is coming. The buyers are great and THANK you when they get their items. The website is well managed and watches out for both buyers and sellers because they get personally involved in returns and they will ban bad buyers and bad sellers so they keep the community free of thieves & liars. From a buyers point of view - you can't go wrong. The only one issue is that it is not the fastest site for getting your merchandise because the traffic is slow so sellers aren't checking their postings every day and sometimes forget something is listed so don't realize when it has sold. Also some of them use Tradesy's packaging so they have to wait to get the shipping material first from Tradesy instead of using their own materials but otherwise is fast becoming my very favorite website for women's fashions.



I'm not sure I agree with you on this point.  I have sold ( and bought) quite a few high end items on Shop Hers and love it!  It is 1000 times better than *bay and I would not hesitate to sell my stuff on there in the future.  I love the fact that you send your item to them directly and they inspect and then send it to the buyer.  This eliminates any issues with the buyer screaming fake or SNAD - once Shop Hers inspects it, your money is released and you don't have to give a second thought as to what happens next - any returns and they deal with it.  I have used Tradesy also, but again, you are sending your item directly to the buyer and there is always the potential for problems.


----------



## elisian

queenlilly said:


> I am a fairly new seller on Tradesy. As far as the shipping process, they offer their sellers the option to ship items in 3 different ways: 1) A shipping kit they send to the seller. (Which I have never used this for a couple of reasons. Mainly, because it prolongs the shipping time for the buyer to receive their item. And because I prefer to package my own items)  2) Sellers can pay for the shipping cost and use their own label. (Which I do this sometimes because Tradesy does have a hefty shipping charge)  3) Tradesy offers a shipping label for the seller to just run off. (I use this option if Tradesy does not charge too much for the shipping cost)  Overall, I am not sure why anyone would use Tradesy's "shipping kit" because it is costly to the buyer and delays the shipping time for the buyer as well. I hope this helps!!



Yeah, I agree. The shipping kit's pretty stupid.

I got the dress yesterday. Sort of my fault in a "buyer beware" sense... I thought it was new - since it was listed "New with Tags" - but apparently the included tag was not attached to the actual dress and it's pilling slightly; it's clearly been worn. If you look at the picture on the listing carefully the location of the tag is such that it could be attached to the dress, but likely isn't... anyway, I feel uncomfortable enough about it that I'm returning the dress, and we'll see if I end up with money or credit.

TBH I like Tradesy's selection enough that I'm happy to get credit rather than have to deal with the drama of Ebay + paying for shipping if I do return to a nice, no-hassle seller. So I'm not too bothered. I am a bit disappointed about the dress, though.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I just sold my first bag on tradesy and thought what the heck I'll do the "shipping kit"....it came today....it is literally a tyvek thin little plastic bag for my nice leather HEAVY bag to fit in....I called and asked if they were even serious I thought I was getting a box to ship in, they said right now all their shipping kits are designed for clothing items???  They are getting box shipping kits soon....not very impressed and this poor buyer has waited forever, I can use their label and put on my own box up to 10 lbs...so long story short DO NOT EVER USE THE Shipping kit...which I shoulda known better....


----------



## calflu

Maybe BING is the one to blame?

Because I don't see the traffic diverting thing on Google but again I never use BING. 

I have good experience for both Shop Hers and Tradesy but Tradesy does have slower traffic although I see their marketing campaigns more often than Shop Hers and they run more sales than Shop Hers. And agree with you on sending items to shop hers instead of buyers really is peach of mind!!! 





Toby93 said:


> I'm not sure I agree with you on this point.  I have sold ( and bought) quite a few high end items on Shop Hers and love it!  It is 1000 times better than *bay and I would not hesitate to sell my stuff on there in the future.  I love the fact that you send your item to them directly and they inspect and then send it to the buyer.  This eliminates any issues with the buyer screaming fake or SNAD - once Shop Hers inspects it, your money is released and you don't have to give a second thought as to what happens next - any returns and they deal with it.  I have used Tradesy also, but again, you are sending your item directly to the buyer and there is always the potential for problems.


----------



## gnourtmat

can anyone tell me what "reserved" means? i did a search on one of my items and saw that it was "RESERVED" ?


----------



## Jadore LV

gnourtmat said:


> can anyone tell me what "reserved" means? i did a search on one of my items and saw that it was "RESERVED" ?




I think it's because when someone places an item in their cart, it will remain there for a short period of time; thus letting the buyer shop around for additional items.  If the buyer doesn't complete the purchase(s) within the allotted time frame, then the item(s) gets released for anyone else to buy.  It's similar to Hautelook if you ever shopped online there.  Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## gnourtmat

Jadore LV said:


> I think it's because when someone places an item in their cart, it will remain there for a short period of time; thus letting the buyer shop around for additional items.  If the buyer doesn't complete the purchase(s) within the allotted time frame, then the item(s) gets released for anyone else to buy.  It's similar to Hautelook if you ever shopped online there.  Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!




Thanks. 

Yes you're right. I just added something to my cart just to see and it said the item was reserved for 6 minutes or so


----------



## lilgraycat

I've been selling my highend items (Chanel, Hermes, Louboutins) happily on Tradesy for several months now but today they notified me that one of my Chanel bags (a seasonal style) was returned by the buyer with authenticity concerns and their team determined that it was fake based on a piece of hardware that was misaligned. Now I know that the bag is not fake because I bought it from Neiman Marcus myself! And I have another one in the same model but different color bought from a different Chanel boutique, if one was fake I would be able to feel the difference in the materials or construction. It calls into question the competence of their authentication team, as anyone who frequents the Chanel forum here knows that misalignment on their bags is not unheard of.
Has anyone had a similar experience? What should I do now?


----------



## uadjit

lilgraycat said:


> I've been selling my highend items (Chanel, Hermes, Louboutins) happily on Tradesy for several months now but today they notified me that one of my Chanel bags (a seasonal style) was returned by the buyer with authenticity concerns and their team determined that it was fake based on a piece of hardware that was misaligned. Now I know that the bag is not fake because I bought it from Neiman Marcus myself! And I have another one in the same model but different color bought from a different Chanel boutique, if one was fake I would be able to feel the difference in the materials or construction. It calls into question the competence of their authentication team, as anyone who frequents the Chanel forum here knows that misalignment on their bags is not unheard of.
> Has anyone had a similar experience? What should I do now?



I am sorry to hear you're having this problem. I would tell them this exactly and ask for photos of your bag to make sure it's the same bag you sent in the same condition (hasn't been swapped). 

Assuming it is your bag it is not completely unheard of for fakes to be sold at department stores but if you can reach out to NM they might be able to print you a copy of the receipt. Or you could offer to pay for a third party authentication. 

Most important though is that if they're intending to return the bag to you that you get your own bag back in the same condition you sent it. Make this clear to their CS in no uncertain terms.


----------



## lilgraycat

uadjit said:


> I am sorry to hear you're having this problem. I would tell them this exactly and ask for photos of your bag to make sure it's the same bag you sent in the same condition (hasn't been swapped).
> 
> Assuming it is your bag it is not completely unheard of for fakes to be sold at department stores but if you can reach out to NM they might be able to print you a copy of the receipt. Or you could offer to pay for a third party authentication.
> 
> Most important though is that if they're intending to return the bag to you that you get your own bag back in the same condition you sent it. Make this clear to their CS in no uncertain terms.



Good thing that it's a Chanel so they should be able to easily check if it's the same bag by looking at the authenticity code inside the bag. I wrote back to them requesting a second opinion by an authentication service and they said they will forward it to their offsite authenticator. But now I'm worried whether their offsite authenticator is qualified to evaluate a seasonal Chanel bag, I was pretty upset and disappointed that they would decide that my bag is fake based on slightly misaligned hardware. 
Luckily I spent some time digging in my big box'o old receipts and was able to find the original receipt from Neiman Marcus, as well as an email thread with the SA when I was ordering the bag, I even have a photo of the bag that the SA sent to me with it sitting on the Chanel counter! Forwarded all of this to their CS and waiting to hear back.


----------



## uadjit

lilgraycat said:


> Good thing that it's a Chanel so they should be able to easily check if it's the same bag by looking at the authenticity code inside the bag. I wrote back to them requesting a second opinion by an authentication service and they said they will forward it to their offsite authenticator. But now I'm worried whether their offsite authenticator is qualified to evaluate a seasonal Chanel bag, I was pretty upset and disappointed that they would decide that my bag is fake based on slightly misaligned hardware.
> Luckily I spent some time digging in my big box'o old receipts and was able to find the original receipt from Neiman Marcus, as well as an email thread with the SA when I was ordering the bag, I even have a photo of the bag that the SA sent to me with it sitting on the Chanel counter! Forwarded all of this to their CS and waiting to hear back.



That's perfect! I wonder what they will have to say about that!


----------



## knightal

I have been shipping with my packaging but I am considering using their prepaid shipping labels.  They only have three sizes available - small (9" x 6" x 3"), medium (10" x 11" x 3") and large (12" x 18" x 3").  My boxes always seem to be larger than their largest size.  Does it mean I can't use their labels?

Thanks.


----------



## nillacobain

Is Tradesy opened to international buyers/sellers?
I would like to list a few items. TIA


----------



## uadjit

knightal said:


> I have been shipping with my packaging but I am considering using their prepaid shipping labels.  They only have three sizes available - small (9" x 6" x 3"), medium (10" x 11" x 3") and large (12" x 18" x 3").  My boxes always seem to be larger than their largest size.  Does it mean I can't use their labels?
> 
> Thanks.



My packages never quite match their dimensions but I use their labels and I've never had a problem.


----------



## jyyanks

uadjit said:


> My packages never quite match their dimensions but I use their labels and I've never had a problem.


+1.  I have sent larger packages and they have been delivered with no problems.


----------



## jyyanks

nillacobain said:


> Is Tradesy opened to international buyers/sellers?
> I would like to list a few items. TIA



It's US only right now.  Here's the quote from their website

"At this time, we only ship to and from buyers and sellers located in the United States. We currently have a partnership with the USPS, so you can only make a purchase or sell an item within the United States. 

We are actively working toward expanding internationally in the near future, so please stayed tuned. As soon as we have a timeframe as to if or when that might happen, we'd be happy to share that with you."

Hope this helps!


----------



## nillacobain

jyyanks said:


> It's US only right now.  Here's the quote from their website
> 
> "At this time, we only ship to and from buyers and sellers located in the United States. We currently have a partnership with the USPS, so you can only make a purchase or sell an item within the United States.
> 
> We are actively working toward expanding internationally in the near future, so please stayed tuned. As soon as we have a timeframe as to if or when that might happen, we'd be happy to share that with you."
> 
> Hope this helps!



Too bad!

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## knightal

uadjit said:


> My packages never quite match their dimensions but I use their labels and I've never had a problem.





jyyanks said:


> +1.  I have sent larger packages and they have been delivered with no problems.



Thanks for your replies.  I will go ahead and use their labels for my stuff.  Their charges seem to be lower for heavier and larger items than the amount charged by the post office.


----------



## calflu

Tradesy no but shop hers yes. You will have to pay int'l shipping but I don't know how much $$




nillacobain said:


> Is Tradesy opened to international buyers/sellers?
> 
> I would like to list a few items. TIA


----------



## nillacobain

calflu said:


> Tradesy no but shop hers yes. You will have to pay int'l shipping but I don't know how much $$



I will check that out! Thank you!


----------



## Avey

I listed my first item on Tradesy last night, and in less than 24 hours I have had 3 people inquire about the item, so I'm pretty happy with that. I do have a question about shipping. I chose the ship it myself option when listing after reading all the posts about the shipping kit. My question is, does Tradesy charge their comission based on the total purchase price or the price before shipping? For example, if I say the item is $550 and shipping myself will cost me $20 and the item is listed at $570, do they charge the 9% based on the $550 item or the total $570 that includes shipping? I would appreciate any input from you more seasoned Tradesy sellers!


----------



## atlcoach

Avey said:


> I listed my first item on Tradesy last night, and in less than 24 hours I have had 3 people inquire about the item, so I'm pretty happy with that. I do have a question about shipping. I chose the ship it myself option when listing after reading all the posts about the shipping kit. My question is, does Tradesy charge their comission based on the total purchase price or the price before shipping? For example, if I say the item is $550 and shipping myself will cost me $20 and the item is listed at $570, do they charge the 9% based on the $550 item or the total $570 that includes shipping? I would appreciate any input from you more seasoned Tradesy sellers!




The commission is on the total including shipping. &#128522;


----------



## Avey

atlcoach said:


> The commission is on the total including shipping. &#128522;




Thank you for your response! My item just sold in less than 24 hours, so I am happy with my first Tradesy attempt! Hopefully, all will go smoothly.


----------



## uadjit

nillacobain said:


> I will check that out! Thank you!



I am not sure about selling but quite a few of my shop-hers buyers have been international. I don't know how their international shipping rates are but I'd guess they offer some decent pricing for it to be so popular outside the US.


----------



## nillacobain

uadjit said:


> I am not sure about selling but quite a few of my shop-hers buyers have been international. I don't know how their international shipping rates are but I'd guess they offer some decent pricing for it to be so popular outside the US.




I've checked Shop Hers and it says it's open to US only at this time.



chanelish said:


> I've had an international buyer on Tradesy. They said Tradesy recommended an international shipping forwarder to them that gives them a US address for me to ship to and I guess that service forwards it internationally. Was no different than a domestic sale for me



I would prefer shipping directly but thank you for your advice.


----------



## Toby93

nillacobain said:


> I've checked Shop Hers and it says it's open to US only at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer shipping directly but thank you for your advice.



Shop Hers is open to US sellers only at this time, but they do allow international buyers


----------



## kcarmona

Hey guys! Dealing with my first Tradesy return. It's a vintage Fendi bucket bag. The first rep on the phone yesterday told me that the buyer didn't like the material (It's plain black super soft leather so I didn't really understand that) but she said that buyers will say anything to get a return and to not worry because the money or bag would be returned to me soon. I got an email this morning and this new rep told me the buyer was worried about authenticity. The bag was purchased at an extremely reputable consignment store (been featured in several local magazines and newspapers) and it even came with its super old original care cards. I'm not sure what to do at this point guys. Anyone dealt with a return where the buyer thought you sold them a fake? Thanks!


----------



## legaldiva

^ I have had this issue lately on Ebay, which is exactly why I just listed a few items on Tradesy for the first time over hte weekend.  I'm getting so fed up with Ebay.  The quality of buyers is practically worthless ... and I think it's because the more savvy buyers have also had enough of ebay and switched to more reputable online resale shops, or sites like Tradesy.

I'm pretty hopeful Tradesy will work out, but I am also mindful they are in the very beginning stages as a company.  Only time will tell if they develop quality CS for both buyers and sellers.  THere must be quite a few kinks to work out.  I don't mind so much not having the feedback options.  None of my buyers leave FB anymore anyway, which makes me crazy trying to be a good seller and not even getting a notice they are happy.


----------



## gquinn

I'm pretty much done selling on eBay, except I still buy there. 

I just listed my first item on Tradesy so crossing my fingers it sells and there are no major issues. One thing I've consistently done is describe every detail/mark, including any scent/odors, if any, even if the item is brand new.

Hoping Tradesy is a great alternative as I'd love to keep evolving my collections rather than have stuff in my closet that go unused.


----------



## knightal

kcarmona said:


> Hey guys! Dealing with my first Tradesy return. It's a vintage Fendi bucket bag. The first rep on the phone yesterday told me that the buyer didn't like the material (It's plain black super soft leather so I didn't really understand that) but she said that buyers will say anything to get a return and to not worry because the money or bag would be returned to me soon. I got an email this morning and this new rep told me the buyer was worried about authenticity. The bag was purchased at an extremely reputable consignment store (been featured in several local magazines and newspapers) and it even came with its super old original care cards. I'm not sure what to do at this point guys. Anyone dealt with a return where the buyer thought you sold them a fake? Thanks!



Hi, I recently sold something that was returned because the buyer doubted its authenticity.  I was asked to provide a receipt and was informed the next day that my item was authentic and got my money released.  I don't know if my receipt was the deciding factor but I thought that they had brand experts that can authenticate?  Did they ask you to provide anything?  Maybe you can offer pay for an authenticator, and worse case you will get your bag back.  I initially felt insulted that I was accused of selling fakes but looking back I believe it is a standard reason for returns if the buyer wants to get money back rather than a store credit.  Good luck.


----------



## kcarmona

knightal said:


> Hi, I recently sold something that was returned because the buyer doubted its authenticity.  I was asked to provide a receipt and was informed the next day that my item was authentic and got my money released.  I don't know if my receipt was the deciding factor but I thought that they had brand experts that can authenticate?  Did they ask you to provide anything?  Maybe you can offer pay for an authenticator, and worse case you will get your bag back.  I initially felt insulted that I was accused of selling fakes but looking back I believe it is a standard reason for returns if the buyer wants to get money back rather than a store credit.  Good luck.




Thanks so much! I actually do not have a receipt and even if I did it would just be one of those generic small business receipts that wouldn't have the item on it  But I gave them the name of the consignment store and have no problem paying for a third party authentication so just crossing my fingers at this point. It's just funny because although it's vintage, the bag is SO obviously real. I think the buyer just wanted a return and used it as an excuse. Sadly they don't realize how much it complicates the return process for the seller!


----------



## anitalilac

Seems to me that tradesy is a good option to sell and buy. I amnot willing to put my bal  jacket on ebay with all the crazies.....
Wish me luck!


----------



## kcarmona

They released my money! Yay, love Tradesy!


----------



## elisian

So many people used Tradesy during their cyber weekend sales they kept selling out of things I was considering. xD

I guess this is a good thing for sellers. Price your stuff right and it FLIES off the internets.


----------



## elisian

chanelish said:


> Seriously, I'm at 100% sell through on my Chanel listings



And they make people (eg me) call them to verify big-ticket items to prevent scamming by buyers! Fantastic.

I just got some perfume in the mail - great professional transaction a lot more boutiquey and pleasant than eBay. Plus the black friday sale means I got a $120 perfume for $40. It's def my new favorite resale site for both buying and selling


----------



## seagullz

Hi all so can I say this wesite is reliable? I am located in Asia and I thinking of getting something from that website. Thanks. How is the shipping like?

Edited.  I just saw you all say only shipped to US.


----------



## BeenBurned

seagullz said:


> Hi all so can I say this wesite is reliable? I am located in Asia and I thinking of getting something from that website. Thanks. How is the shipping like?
> 
> Edited.  I just saw you all say only shipped to US.


I don't recommend Tradesy. Although any internet trading site will get sellers who list fakes, reputable sites will take action against those listings and remove them.

Back on page 8 of this thread (post  			#*118* ) I commented on having spent a very short time searching the site, finding obvious fakes and reporting them by email. My report was at 2:10 pm on Saturday, October 11, 2014. Allowing for the weekend, I assumed I wouldn't get an immediate response, but naively thought that eventually, those listings would get pulled or that they'd reply to me.

I also referred them to the appropriate "authenticate this" subforums for objective opinions, assuming they didn't know me or the extent of my knowledge of the brands. 

It's been two months since my report and none of the listings were removed. Most are still active, though the few that aren't have been sold to buyers. 

I don't believe Tradesy does enough to ensure its members are safe. 

JMHO

This was my post from October 11: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...or-sell-on-tradesy-817719-8.html#post27520390


----------



## thebaglady2015

I have been selling on Tradesy for almost a year now and haven't had any problems. I've had one return and it was for color difference so I got paid.  I meet tons of nice ladies, I get to talk to my buyers.  One huge complaint I have is that you cannot search by seller.  Even if you "follow" someone, you cannot click on their closet. Big frustration for me. If someone wants to come to tradesy to see my items, they cannot search for me.


----------



## elisian

thebaglady2015 said:


> I have been selling on Tradesy for almost a year now and haven't had any problems. I've had one return and it was for color difference so I got paid.  I meet tons of nice ladies, I get to talk to my buyers.  One huge complaint I have is that you cannot search by seller.  Even if you "follow" someone, you cannot click on their closet. Big frustration for me. If someone wants to come to tradesy to see my items, they cannot search for me.




Yes!!! This is a terrible flaw. Sometimes I just want to search Tradesy's closet (penny lane) or the perfume store... Eh, it is what it is.


----------



## thebaglady2015

I have had many conversations with them about this issue and they seem genuinely interested, but that was a year ago and nothing has ever been done, so the facts speak for themselves. I think I could sell a lot more if someone could just find me.  I ship the same or very next day, my own packaging, etc. and have done quite well. I have a link to my closet on my web page, but if you don't know how to find me, you just can't.  They have the ability to increase sales, but they don't bother to make it work for them or in turn, for me.  I have spread out all over the place, maximizing MY sales, sharing some with them.  They are not aggressive enough.....but I do love when they run sales.


----------



## seagullz

BeenBurned said:


> I don't recommend Tradesy. Although any internet trading site will get sellers who list fakes, reputable sites will take action against those listings and remove them.
> 
> Back on page 8 of this thread (post  			#*118* ) I commented on having spent a very short time searching the site, finding obvious fakes and reporting them by email. My report was at 2:10 pm on Saturday, October 11, 2014. Allowing for the weekend, I assumed I wouldn't get an immediate response, but naively thought that eventually, those listings would get pulled or that they'd reply to me.
> 
> I also referred them to the appropriate "authenticate this" subforums for objective opinions, assuming they didn't know me or the extent of my knowledge of the brands.
> 
> It's been two months since my report and none of the listings were removed. Most are still active, though the few that aren't have been sold to buyers.
> 
> I don't believe Tradesy does enough to ensure its members are safe.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> This was my post from October 11:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...or-sell-on-tradesy-817719-8.html#post27520390



Hi BeenBurned

Thanks for your warning and advice!


----------



## lettuceshop

How was the experience?


----------



## lawyermommy

I purchased a Louis vuitton that was authenticated at the LV store. So, my experience was positive!


----------



## luv2run41

Does anyone have experience selling on this site?  For some reason an ebay buyer wants me to list my item on tradesy?? They have 10 pos feedback on ebay but they are insistent on buying on tradesy not on ebay?  I am not 100% comfortable with this but wondered is it safe to sell on that site?  When I sell I have bin linked to Bonanza and that works well but I am just nervous about this buyer sending so many emails to me asking to list my item on Tradesy?? Thank you  When I asked if they could just buy it on ebay they said they had been scammed twice so they didn't want to?? Red flag??


----------



## maye

Hi! I have sold a few bags there so is safe and so far no issues (knock on wood). Currently, I have three active listings there. Haven't bought anything there. You can check this thread which it has a lot of helpful information: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/anyone-ever-buy-and-or-sell-on-tradesy-817719.html The reviews from members here are mixed.
I have found that  some regular Ebay sellers are moving their listings there due the new return policy established by PP and Ebay.

Also for buyers, Tradesy doesn't charge listing fees and they keep 9%  of the sale plus the 2.9% required to transfer the money to your bank account 4 days after your buyer receives the item.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Butterflyweed

Tradesy run promos sometimes and you can buy the item at a lesser price. And they have a holiday discount that's going on right now.


----------



## maye

Butterflyweed said:


> Tradesy run promos sometimes and you can buy the item at a lesser price. And they have a holiday discount that's going on right now.



Yes!! I forgot about this. Buyers can enter promo codes so is cheaper for them and that doesn't affect the seller price. Shop Hers also does promos as well.


----------



## Butterflyweed

maye said:


> Yes!! I forgot about this. Buyers can enter promo codes so is cheaper for them and that doesn't affect the seller price. Shop Hers also does promos as well.




Yup, the buyer wins and the seller too!


----------



## katlun

Or the buyer has their money in their Tradesy account


----------



## ThisVNchick

Sellers, 

Do your confirmation emails come many hours later? I had a buyer today who purchased something but forgot to punch in the promo code. She asked me to cancel the order and relist so she could get the item at the discounted price. No problem. However, she placed her order at noon and it is now near 6pm and I have yet to receive a confirmation email from Tradesy so I can "confirm" or "cancel" the order. Is this normal?


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> Does anyone have experience selling on this site?  For some reason an ebay buyer wants me to list my item on tradesy?? They have 10 pos feedback on ebay but they are insistent on buying on tradesy not on ebay?  I am not 100% comfortable with this but wondered is it safe to sell on that site?  When I sell I have bin linked to Bonanza and that works well but I am just nervous about this buyer sending so many emails to me asking to list my item on Tradesy?? Thank you  When I asked if they could just buy it on ebay they said they had been scammed twice so they didn't want to?? Red flag??


Remind yourself that YOU are the seller and YOU can sell where you choose to sell. 

Don't feel that you have to allow a buyer to force you to sell on a site where you don't normally sell and may not feel comfortable. 

I'd tell the buyer you are selling on ebay and Bonz (include links) and if she balks, I'd BBL because you don't need a PITA.


----------



## poopsie

There is already an ongoing thread about Tradesy http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/anyone-ever-buy-and-or-sell-on-tradesy-817719.html


----------



## maye

ThisVNchick said:


> Sellers,
> 
> Do your confirmation emails come many hours later? I had a buyer today who purchased something but forgot to punch in the promo code. She asked me to cancel the order and relist so she could get the item at the discounted price. No problem. However, she placed her order at noon and it is now near 6pm and I have yet to receive a confirmation email from Tradesy so I can "confirm" or "cancel" the order. Is this normal?



Their system seems to be very slow specially during weekends. This happened to me once: one of my items was sold but I got the email hours later. Did you finally receive it?


----------



## uadjit

ThisVNchick said:


> Sellers,
> 
> Do your confirmation emails come many hours later? I had a buyer today who purchased something but forgot to punch in the promo code. She asked me to cancel the order and relist so she could get the item at the discounted price. No problem. However, she placed her order at noon and it is now near 6pm and I have yet to receive a confirmation email from Tradesy so I can "confirm" or "cancel" the order. Is this normal?


 Yes, if it's flagged for confirmation or "investigation" by the Tradesy team it takes a bit longer. I had to call Tradesy about this last week because the buyer asked me to "confirm" the purchase but I hadn't even gotten notice yet.


----------



## RTA

Is it just me or do other Tradesy sellers get potential buyers asking them to sell off the site?   It just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## poopsie

RTA said:


> Is it just me or do other Tradesy sellers get potential buyers asking them to sell off the site?   It just doesn't sit right with me.





That is because it isn't right.   I don't want to see Tradesy have to start cracking down like Ebay did. Besides----if you do go off-site you have to take Paypal directly and the whole reason I sell on Tradesy/Shop-hers is to avoid PP and their 180 return policy.


----------



## RTA

poopsie2 said:


> That is because it isn't right.   I don't want to see Tradesy have to start cracking down like Ebay did. Besides----if you do go off-site you have to take Paypal directly and the whole reason I sell on Tradesy/Shop-hers is to avoid PP and their 180 return policy.



Poopsie, thanks so much for reminding me of the extended window for a buyer to make a return.  Somehow, I'd completely forgotten.  That totally removes any small temptation to move a sale off-site.


----------



## ThisVNchick

maye said:


> Their system seems to be very slow specially during weekends. This happened to me once: one of my items was sold but I got the email hours later. Did you finally receive it?




Yes, 11 hours later...

Buyer placed an order at 11am on Sunday. She really needed the shoes for an event the upcoming weekend so she wanted me to ship the item out first thing Monday; however, I told her that I can't ship until I get confrontation (bc I won't have her address until then anyways). She was deciding whether or not to keep my item or cancel if it wouldn't make it in time (her first time buying). But it eventually went through and I shipped the following day. 

My only problem is when you sell an item it doesn't even tell you that the item sold (or at least transaction pending), which is quite frustrating. Over Thanksgiving weekend, I had a bag up for sale which sold. I logged on and didn't see it in my closet (didn't see it "sold" either) and relished it. Then later that night I get two confirmation emails saying that the bag sold twice! So I ended up having to cancel the second sale. I'm pretty sure my account got dinged for canceling the second sale. I wish the system would at least tell you a sale was pending so you'd know SOMETHING about the item's current status.


----------



## calflu

It happened to me a few times when buyers were new and the $$$ were high. 

Tradesy has a buyer verification process just like seller verification process. But they don't flag or tell sellers so you will see items disappearing from your closet but no sale notification 




ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, 11 hours later...
> 
> Buyer placed an order at 11am on Sunday. She really needed the shoes for an event the upcoming weekend so she wanted me to ship the item out first thing Monday; however, I told her that I can't ship until I get confrontation (bc I won't have her address until then anyways). She was deciding whether or not to keep my item or cancel if it wouldn't make it in time (her first time buying). But it eventually went through and I shipped the following day.
> 
> My only problem is when you sell an item it doesn't even tell you that the item sold (or at least transaction pending), which is quite frustrating. Over Thanksgiving weekend, I had a bag up for sale which sold. I logged on and didn't see it in my closet (didn't see it "sold" either) and relished it. Then later that night I get two confirmation emails saying that the bag sold twice! So I ended up having to cancel the second sale. I'm pretty sure my account got dinged for canceling the second sale. I wish the system would at least tell you a sale was pending so you'd know SOMETHING about the item's current status.


----------



## naruelle

I sold and bought stuff on tradesy, everything was fine so I had a positive experience.


----------



## MCAddict

Does anyone else not get any Tradesy emails at all? The only way I know if I have a message or made a sale is to log into their site. Is that normal? I just sold an item last night and had I not logged in to see I wouldn't have known.


----------



## Lisa1999

MCAddict said:


> Does anyone else not get any Tradesy emails at all? The only way I know if I have a message or made a sale is to log into their site. Is that normal? I just sold an item last night and had I not logged in to see I wouldn't have known.



Yes, this happened to me the first time I sold something. I emailed Tradesy and they sent me the message below.  After they reactivated my email address I never had a problem again.  However, I really don't think there was anything wrong with my email provider...

-----------------------
Hi ----,

Normally you get sales notifications via e-mail to let you know about the order. It looks like there was some problem with your e-mail address and we got a Hardbounce message from your e-mail provider. I have reactivated the e-mail address in our system, but I would recommend following up with your e-mail provider. I've provided the hardbounce messaging we got below:

5.0.0 (undefined status) smtp;550 5.1.1 : Recipient address rejected: xxxxx.com

Thanks,
xxxxxxxxx
Team Tradesy
------------------------


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know what tradsey will do in the situation if a buyer does not claim their package and perhaps its sent back to the seller? Thanks


----------



## MCAddict

I made a sale on there, and it says the money should clear today but when I actually click on it, it says return requested? What should I expect out of this? This is the only thing I have sold on there and it was pretty pricey.


----------



## jyyanks

Email them - they are pretty responsive.  

From what I know, Tradesy usually handle returns (unless the return is because the item is fake or not as described) so you'll still get the funds and then they are responsible for reselling your item.


----------



## gators

Does anyone know why tradesy would suspend your account?  I had a chanel for sale and when I tried to log in my account was suspended.  I sent them an email, but haven't heard back.  I had been emailing someone about the bag and now I've potentially lost a sale.  It's so frustrating!


----------



## queenlilly

MCAddict said:


> I made a sale on there, and it says the money should clear today but when I actually click on it, it says return requested? What should I expect out of this? This is the only thing I have sold on there and it was pretty pricey.


I have been selling on Tradesy for about 5 months and just had the exact same thing happen to me. It means that the buyer is either doubting the authenticity of the item or saying it was not as described. Therefore, the buyer will send the item back to Tradesy and they will inspect the item. Once they determine that it is authentic, they will release the funds to you immediately. If they decide the item is not authentic, they will return the item back to you. (And I am not sure how they handle that kind of situation with the seller). And if it is a "not as described" matter, I have never had that problem so I am sorry but I am not sure what their procedure would be in that circumstance. If you ever need to contact Tradesy, their phone number is #310-912-7966. However, they can only be reached between 9:00 am - 4:00 pm PST. I hope this helps!! And good luck!!


----------



## queenlilly

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know what tradsey will do in the situation if a buyer does not claim their package and perhaps its sent back to the seller? Thanks


If a buyer does not sign for their package, one of two things would happen. If you used a Tradesy label, the package will go back to Tradesy. And if you used your own label, the package will come back to you. If the package goes back to Tradesy, they will keep the item and release the funds to you. And then they will resell the item. If the package comes back to you, I am not sure how that would be handled. I would advise you to contact Tradesy and ask them. I hope this helps and good luck!!


----------



## queenlilly

BeenBurned said:


> Remind yourself that YOU are the seller and YOU can sell where you choose to sell.
> 
> Don't feel that you have to allow a buyer to force you to sell on a site where you don't normally sell and may not feel comfortable.
> 
> I'd tell the buyer you are selling on ebay and Bonz (include links) and if she balks, I'd BBL because you don't need a PITA.


I agree with the 1st response saying you are the seller and should choose your selling site. However, I have been selling on Tradesy for about 5-6 months and love it!! I was selling on Ebay and got sick of them always siding with the buyer. But Tradesy is very safe!! They do not charge to list and only take 9%. There are some pluses and minuses to all sites. But one good thing about Tradesy is if a customer wants to return an item for any reason (except if the item is fake or not described properly), Tradesy will take the item themselves and you still get to keep the funds. Also, Tradesy takes their 9% out immediately so that you are not stuck with a hugh selling fee at the end of the month. Which I love!! Good luck!!


----------



## Operasoprano1

_The prices on some of their Hermes is amazing. I was wondering if  anyone has ever bought off of there? Are the prices too good to be true?  everything looks so good...   


_


----------



## jyyanks

Operasoprano1 said:


> _The prices on some of their Hermes is amazing. I was wondering if  anyone has ever bought off of there? Are the prices too good to be true?  everything looks so good...
> 
> 
> _



Yes I have bought and sold H items on Tradesy.  I purchased a Hermes scarf and a Hermes scarf ring and have sold Hermes scarves, bags and a wallet.  I've also bought and sold H items on Shop-Hers. Just make sure that you get whatever you're interested in purchasing authenticated to be on the safe side.


----------



## Operasoprano1

jyyanks said:


> Yes I have bought and sold H items on Tradesy.  I purchased a Hermes scarf and a Hermes scarf ring and have sold Hermes scarves, bags and a wallet.  I've also bought and sold H items on Shop-Hers. Just make sure that you get whatever you're interested in purchasing authenticated to be on the safe side.



Thank you! will do...


----------



## queenlilly

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?


I have been selling on Tradesy for about 5 months and, so far, my experience with them has been great! They do charge an outrageous amount for their shipping cost. However, one good thing is they give you the option to do your own shipping. You can charge any price you may think would be fair and run the label off yourself. And Tradesy just adds your shipping cost to the amount you will receive once the item sells. (Ex: If you sell an item for $100.00 and charge $10.00 for shipping, you will receive $110.00 once the item sells. Minus their 9%) But one fantastic thing about Tradesy is that if a customer wants to return an item for any reason (other than a fake item or item not as described), they can return the item and you still get to keep the money!! Tradesy will take the item and resell it themselves. And the buyer only has 3 days to return an item. Which is much better than Ebay where they have 3 months. (And Paypal now gives the buyer 6 months to return an item!! Crazy!!) There are some definite pluses to selling on Tradesy verses Ebay!! I hope this helps!! Good luck!!


----------



## MCAddict

Okay, I figured out my issue with the return, the buyer thought it was fake but then authenticated the item on their own so they cancelled their return request. Tradesy handled the whole situation fabulously. So far I am liking them about 10000x better than eBay. 

I do have another question now though for those of you that have done direct deposit with your funds, how long did it take them to hit your account? I withdrew the funds on Monday and was just curious when I should expect them to hit into my bank.


----------



## MCAddict

maye said:


> Good that they resolved your issue with great results!!
> 
> To answer your question: with my bank they usually hit the bank the very next business day. Pretty fast.



Hmm, I did it the 29th and still nothing.


----------



## maye

MCAddict said:


> I do have another question now though for those of you that have done direct deposit with your funds, how long did it take them to hit your account? I withdrew the funds on Monday and was just curious when I should expect them to hit into my bank.




Good that they resolved your issue with great results!!

To answer your question: with my bank they usually hit the bank the very next business day. Pretty fast.


----------



## jsizemore9

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?


Might have already got your answer but I'm new on here and saw this question about the shipping costs on Tradsey - you can choose to ship yourself and add your own costs  hope this helps if you have not found out yet!


----------



## queenlilly

MCAddict said:


> Okay, I figured out my issue with the return, the buyer thought it was fake but then authenticated the item on their own so they cancelled their return request. Tradesy handled the whole situation fabulously. So far I am liking them about 10000x better than eBay.
> 
> I do have another question now though for those of you that have done direct deposit with your funds, how long did it take them to hit your account? I withdrew the funds on Monday and was just curious when I should expect them to hit into my bank.


Tradesy will tell you that your deposit will take 3-5 business days; however, all of my deposits have gone through within 1-2 business days. I have only made direct deposits into my checking account so I am not familiar with deposits going into your Paypal or other accounts. I hope this helps!! Good luck!!


----------



## queenlilly

jsizemore9 said:


> Might have already got your answer but I'm new on here and saw this question about the shipping costs on Tradsey - you can choose to ship yourself and add your own costs  hope this helps if you have not found out yet!


I have been selling on Tradesy for about 6 months because I got tired of Ebay. But Tradesy does charge an outrageous amount to ship. Therefore, depending on the item I am selling, I sometimes chose to add my own shipping cost and sometimes I chose to run off Tradesy's shipping label. One thing you need to be aware of if you do your own shipping is that Tradesy does take 9% out of your shipping cost. So, you would have to factor that into the amount you charge. Even though it is much cheaper to ship the items yourself, I feel much more secure with a Tradesy shipping label. Only because: 1) They ship all of their items with signature confirmation & full insurance  2) They ship everything 2 day priority mail. 3) If by chance an item were to get lost, with a Tradesy label, you would be 100% protected and covered. You would not have to deal with the headache of trying to track the package and pursuing the insurance. (Which is a real hassle!!) They would do all it. It is a nice security to know that I will receive my funds even if the package never reaches its destination!! Good luck!!


----------



## queenlilly

Does anyone have trouble finding items on Tradesy? I find it difficult to find specific items. For example, if I type in "Chanel loafers", only one pair of Chanel shoes come up. Or if I type in "Chanel shoes size 40", it will pull up every pair of Chanel shoes in every size!! I find it extremely challenging to find items. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## NANI1972

queenlilly said:


> Does anyone have trouble finding items on Tradesy? I find it difficult to find specific items. For example, if I type in "Chanel loafers", only one pair of Chanel shoes come up. Or if I type in "Chanel shoes size 40", it will pull up every pair of Chanel shoes in every size!! I find it extremely challenging to find items. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!



If you look to the left and click the "shoes" option a new menu selection will come up and them you can select the size you want to see. Also you can try just typing in chanel then select shoes then you can select sizes, etc..


----------



## Pao9

queenlilly said:


> Does anyone have trouble finding items on Tradesy? I find it difficult to find specific items. For example, if I type in "Chanel loafers", only one pair of Chanel shoes come up. Or if I type in "Chanel shoes size 40", it will pull up every pair of Chanel shoes in every size!! I find it extremely challenging to find items. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!




I find that the search on the app is not great! The computer is much better!


----------



## knightal

queenlilly said:


> Does anyone have trouble finding items on Tradesy? I find it difficult to find specific items. For example, if I type in "Chanel loafers", only one pair of Chanel shoes come up. Or if I type in "Chanel shoes size 40", it will pull up every pair of Chanel shoes in every size!! I find it extremely challenging to find items. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


I was searching for a passport case the other day and when I searched for "passport", the Passport branded items showed up.  And when I searched for "passport case" or "passport holder", nothing came up.  So I searched for "travel wallet", a quite a few items came up, and some of them even have "passport" on the title.  This really confused me, and they must use some interesting algorithms that return the worst possible results.


----------



## queenlilly

NANI1972 said:


> If you look to the left and click the "shoes" option a new menu selection will come up and them you can select the size you want to see. Also you can try just typing in chanel then select shoes then you can select sizes, etc..


Thank you for the tip! I will try this and see if it helps me find things a bit easier!!


----------



## queenlilly

knightal said:


> I was searching for a passport case the other day and when I searched for "passport", the Passport branded items showed up.  And when I searched for "passport case" or "passport holder", nothing came up.  So I searched for "travel wallet", a quite a few items came up, and some of them even have "passport" on the title.  This really confused me, and they must use some interesting algorithms that return the worst possible results.


Exactly!! It is so frustrating!! And I sell on Tradesy which makes me wonder if potential buyers are having the same problems finding my items! I am going to email (or call) Tradesy to make them aware of this disturbing matter.  I am almost positive that I have lost sales because of this. But thank you for your input! It's relieving to know I am not the only person who has encountered this same dilemma!!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Anyone have problems getting responses when sending messages to sellers on Tradesy?  I've sent messages to a few different sellers with questions about their items and haven't received a response from any of them.


----------



## knightal

Freak4Coach said:


> Anyone have problems getting responses when sending messages to sellers on Tradesy?  I've sent messages to a few different sellers with questions about their items and haven't received a response from any of them.


I used to always get notification via email when someone sent me a message but it has become sporadic lately.  Maybe your sellers didn't the email and couldn't see that you sent a message because they don't log on everyday.


----------



## Toby93

knightal said:


> I used to always get notification via email when someone sent me a message but it has become sporadic lately.  Maybe your sellers didn't the email and couldn't see that you sent a message because they don't log on everyday.



Same here - now it's a hit and miss so something is up with their server.  I have to log in to their website to see any messages lately


----------



## Freak4Coach

knightal said:


> I used to always get notification via email when someone sent me a message but it has become sporadic lately.  Maybe your sellers didn't the email and couldn't see that you sent a message because they don't log on everyday.





chanelish said:


> I called them about this! Their message email server went down during the holiday and they fixed it. I was wondering why people weren't responding to my messages, then I logged in and saw the responses. Phew





Toby93 said:


> Same here - now it's a hit and miss so something is up with their server.  I have to log in to their website to see any messages lately



Thank you!


----------



## queenlilly

Toby93 said:


> Same here - now it's a hit and miss so something is up with their server.  I have to log in to their website to see any messages lately


I rarely get emails telling me a potential buyer has sent me a message!! I always have to go onto the Tradesy website to see if I have any messages. Their message system is really messed up!! During the holidays, I did not get one email and then about a week ago, I received approximately 25-35 emails (all at one time. One after the other) that had actually been sent to me anywhere from a week ago to a month ago!! And I always reply as soon as I see any messages (within 1-12 hours); however, my Tradesy page is telling me that my "average response" time is 61 hours!! What in the world??? But what I find even more frustrating is that it is impossible to get in contact with a Tradesy representative. They only accept phone calls (Mon.-Fri.) 9:00 am - 4:00 pm PT. And can not be reached on weekends!! However, I realize I can email them any time but it sometimes takes days for them to respond. And by that time, I have already forgotten that I had asked them a question!! I love selling on Tradesy much better than Ebay but their contact system is really screwed up!! Does anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## queenlilly

NANI1972 said:


> If you look to the left and click the "shoes" option a new menu selection will come up and them you can select the size you want to see. Also you can try just typing in chanel then select shoes then you can select sizes, etc..


Thank you so much for your suggestion on finding items on Tradesy!! It works!! Now, I can find exactly what I am looking for!! Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## MCAddict

Yes, I have never once received any emails from tradesy telling me I have messages from buyers or even that my items have sold. The only way I know is to log into their site and check. Its pretty frustrating. Other than that little issue though, I am loving tradesy.


----------



## Pao9

queenlilly said:


> I rarely get emails telling me a potential buyer has sent me a message!! I always have to go onto the Tradesy website to see if I have any messages. Their message system is really messed up!! During the holidays, I did not get one email and then about a week ago, I received approximately 25-35 emails (all at one time. One after the other) that had actually been sent to me anywhere from a week ago to a month ago!! And I always reply as soon as I see any messages (within 1-12 hours); however, my Tradesy page is telling me that my "average response" time is 61 hours!! What in the world??? But what I find even more frustrating is that it is impossible to get in contact with a Tradesy representative. They only accept phone calls (Mon.-Fri.) 9:00 am - 4:00 pm PT. And can not be reached on weekends!! However, I realize I can email them any time but it sometimes takes days for them to respond. And by that time, I have already forgotten that I had asked them a question!! I love selling on Tradesy much better than Ebay but their contact system is really screwed up!! Does anyone else have similar problems?




I get the same thing with the email it takes a couple of days to receive it. However I have the app and it tells me right away because it's push notification. I would suggest downloading the app of you haven't done so already. It might come in handy!


----------



## anthrosphere

I don't sell on Tradesy anymore. I had 3 bags on sale and no one even bought them. All of them were under $100, too. I give up. I'll just send them to a consignment store when I have the time.


----------



## queenlilly

Pao9 said:


> I get the same thing with the email it takes a couple of days to receive it. However I have the app and it tells me right away because it's push notification. I would suggest downloading the app of you haven't done so already. It might come in handy!


Which app do you use? I would like to try it.  Thanks!!


----------



## Pao9

queenlilly said:


> Which app do you use? I would like to try it.  Thanks!!




It's the tradesy app! It's free!


----------



## Pao9

anthrosphere said:


> I don't sell on Tradesy anymore. I had 3 bags on sale and no one even bought them. All of them were under $100, too. I give up. I'll just send them to a consignment store when I have the time.




I think that with tradesy you have to list many things. It took me about 8 months to sell my first item and now it's my favorite selling platform!


----------



## queenlilly

Pao9 said:


> It's the tradesy app! It's free!


Thank you!!


----------



## MCAddict

I hate how slow they are sometimes, one of the wallets I have up has said "sold out" since about 9 last night, and I have yet to have it show up in my sales so I can confirm or deny it. 

As for sales, I have been having extremely good luck on there, usually everything I list sells within a week or so and I love that I only have to wait 3 days for the buyer to say if there is a problem as opposed to ebay/paypal which is like 6 months now I think?!


----------



## queenlilly

MCAddict said:


> I hate how slow they are sometimes, one of the wallets I have up has said "sold out" since about 9 last night, and I have yet to have it show up in my sales so I can confirm or deny it.
> 
> As for sales, I have been having extremely good luck on there, usually everything I list sells within a week or so and I love that I only have to wait 3 days for the buyer to say if there is a problem as opposed to ebay/paypal which is like 6 months now I think?!


Oh my gosh, I am so glad you brought up Paypal's new return policy!!! When I 1st heard that they were extending their return policy to 6 months, I just about fainted!! I thought Ebay's 45 day return policy was horrible! There are so many things wrong with this! 1st of all, Paypal has  told me "many" times that the seller will ALWAYS lose because they will not dispute the credit card companies. So, if you are the seller and a buyer opens a case up then you are immediately screwed!! It is not even as issue that is open for discussion. I am more than delighted that I stopped selling on Ebay and do not have to deal with Paypal (or Ebay!)! Tradesy's return policy is brilliant!! And to make it better, if a customer returns an item,  you still get to keep the money!! (Unless, of course, if the item is counterfeit or not as described) As far as I am concerned, Tradesy is the best selling site online!!


----------



## anthrosphere

MCAddict said:


> As for sales, I have been having extremely good luck on there, usually everything I list sells within a week or so and I love that I only have to wait 3 days for the buyer to say if there is a problem as opposed to ebay/paypal which is like 6 months now I think?!




I'm so jealous. Congrats on the sales! I'm going to relist my bags and try it again. If it doesn't sell by February, then I'm taking down the listings and sending the bags to Consignment.


----------



## jyyanks

anthrosphere said:


> I'm so jealous. Congrats on the sales! I'm going to relist my bags and try it again. If it doesn't sell by February, then I'm taking down the listings and sending the bags to Consignment.



If they are designer bags, you should also try Shop-Hers.  I've had luck selling higher end designer goods there.


----------



## anthrosphere

jyyanks said:


> If they are designer bags, you should also try Shop-Hers.  I've had luck selling higher end designer goods there.



Thanks, I will give it a try. Glad to see Shop-hers accepts contemporary designers, too. I'm getting tired of Tradesy and eBay, so far no movement. I'm going to take down my listings and move to Shop hers instead.


----------



## LVMom07

I have a question to all who sell on Tradesy .... Does tradesy take a fee of 9 % ? Than you still have to pay the paypal fee ? If you choose to do shipping yourself , how much do they take from that ?  So overall do you make more money from selling on ebay or Tradesy ? Even though it seems like there is a higher risk of scamers on ebay .


----------



## jyyanks

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks, I will give it a try. Glad to see Shop-hers accepts contemporary designers, too. I'm getting tired of Tradesy and eBay, so far no movement. I'm going to take down my listings and move to Shop hers instead.



Shop-Hers takes more commission but they are worry free since you ship the item to them first and they will inspect before they ship to the buyer.  Just like Tradesy, if a buyer has second thoughts, Shop-Hers takes the return.


----------



## Toby93

LVMom07 said:


> I have a question to all who sell on Tradesy .... Does tradesy take a fee of 9 % ? Than you still have to pay the paypal fee ? If you choose to do shipping yourself , how much do they take from that ?  So overall do you make more money from selling on ebay or Tradesy ? Even though it seems like there is a higher risk of scamers on ebay .



Tradesy takes 9% and you still have to pay the Paypal fee on top of this (2.9%?). I think ebay takes 10% but the risk of scammers and the hassle of dealing with potential remorse returns is not worth it on Ebay.  Tradesy gives the buyer 4 days then the money is transferred to your account.  As long as your item is authentic and as described, any returns are dealt with by Tradesy and you keep your money!


----------



## LVMom07

Toby93 said:


> Tradesy takes 9% and you still have to pay the Paypal fee on top of this (2.9%?). I think ebay takes 10% but the risk of scammers and the hassle of dealing with potential remorse returns is not worth it on Ebay.  Tradesy gives the buyer 4 days then the money is transferred to your account.  As long as your item is authentic and as described, any returns are dealt with by Tradesy and you keep your money!



Thank you for responding !!! So tradesy is only about 2% more expensive to sell then ?   How about the shipping ? Do they get a % of it ? I plan on doing it myself since I heard they charge a huge amount .


----------



## BeenBurned

LVMom07 said:


> Thank you for responding !!! So tradesy is only about 2% more expensive to sell then ?   How about the shipping ? Do they get a % of it ? I plan on doing it myself since I heard they charge a huge amount .


Ebay's own fee is 10% but you still owe PP a 2.9% fee.


----------



## LVMom07

BeenBurned said:


> Ebay's own fee is 10% but you still owe PP a 2.9% fee.



AHHH Ok !! Thank you !!!


----------



## queenlilly

LVMom07 said:


> I have a question to all who sell on Tradesy .... Does tradesy take a fee of 9 % ? Than you still have to pay the paypal fee ? If you choose to do shipping yourself , how much do they take from that ?  So overall do you make more money from selling on ebay or Tradesy ? Even though it seems like there is a higher risk of scamers on ebay .


Depending on whether or not you have a "store" on Ebay will determine what percentage they will take out. If you have a store, Ebay will take 9% and without a store, they take 10%. Plus Paypal with take out 2.9% unless you sell over a certain amount each month. ( I am not 100% positive on how much you have to generate but it is somewhere between $5000.00-$10,000.00 monthly). And if you sell this much then Paypal only takes out 2.3%. However,on Tradesy, they take a straight 9% and then 2.9% to transfer your money either to your bank account or your Paypal account. (You have the choice) As far as the shipping, yes, Tradesy does include the shipping cost into the total amount of the 9% fee they take out. So, if you decide to use your own shipping label, you would need to remember to tack on 9% plus 2.9% to the amount you are charging for the shipping cost. Because those fees will be taken out of your shipping cost as well. Overall, it would be difficult to say if you would make more on Tradesy -vs- Ebay because, again, it all depends on if you have a store and how much money you generate monthly. (Overall, you will sell more items on Ebay because they are more well known. But I have found that on Tradesy, each of my items are selling for almost double the amount that they would sell for on Ebay) But in my personal opinion and from experience, I would sell on Tradesy any day over Ebay. I have run into too many problems on Ebay!! They always side with the buyer and the seller gets screwed!!And now that Paypal has a 6 month return policy, I am not sure if I will ever go back to Ebay!! 6 months is absolutely ludicrous!! Good luck!!


----------



## yashiface

So thought I'd try Tradesy as I already had a bad experience on shop-hers (received old smelly terrible Louis Vuitton Keepall). Well big mistake, I just purchased a Navy Blue Celine Phantom for $1500. I knew instantly it was a fake as I already own authentic Celine. The phantom had the seam in the middle across the bottom of the bag, 1st classic sign of a fake Celine. The dust bag didn't even look like an original and the handle was all crappy.

I think the problem with these resale sites is they have the seller send the item direct to you post sale. Meaning if they already had the item themselves to authenticate there would be no problem.

Anyway super bummed, guess I'll just pay more direct for the sure thing.


----------



## anthrosphere

jyyanks said:


> Shop-Hers takes more commission but they are worry free since you ship the item to them first and they will inspect before they ship to the buyer.  Just like Tradesy, if a buyer has second thoughts, Shop-Hers takes the return.



Thanks J! I have listed a couple items and I will see how it goes. I'm disappointed they don't allow Coach, though (but two sellers have Coach products listed under the words "CO"). Oh well. I don't mind the bigger commission as long as I get rid of the bags and get paid a reasonable amount back. Crossing fingers everything goes well.


----------



## luv2run41

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks J! I have listed a couple items and I will see how it goes. I'm disappointed they don't allow Coach, though (but two sellers have Coach products listed under the words "CO"). Oh well. I don't mind the bigger commission as long as I get rid of the bags and get paid a reasonable amount back. Crossing fingers everything goes well.


I listed one item on Tradesy to start.  It went well and now two months later I have sold a few of my LV bags.  I love it. They had an LV sale last week.  I listed a few and Tradesy discounted them 10% (at their cost) so they sold very quickly.  Ex I listed a speedy for 700 and it was discounted to 630 (so it sold very quick).  I still received money from the sale as if it sold for 700 because Tradesy absorbs the discount.  I hope I worded that well enough to make sense.  The sale is over now but I also noticed in my short time with them they happen to do this often and a few weeks ago they had a discount of 200 on items over 750 also wonderful for buyers and sellers!  I have been very happy.,


----------



## queenlilly

luv2run41 said:


> I listed one item on Tradesy to start.  It went well and now two months later I have sold a few of my LV bags.  I love it. They had an LV sale last week.  I listed a few and Tradesy discounted them 10% (at their cost) so they sold very quickly.  Ex I listed a speedy for 700 and it was discounted to 630 (so it sold very quick).  I still received money from the sale as if it sold for 700 because Tradesy absorbs the discount.  I hope I worded that well enough to make sense.  The sale is over now but I also noticed in my short time with them they happen to do this often and a few weeks ago they had a discount of 200 on items over 750 also wonderful for buyers and sellers!  I have been very happy.,


I love it when Tradesy has their 10% sales!! I have sold quite a bit from their sales. They eat the 10% and you still get the original amount you were supposed to get when listing the item. They have these sales every day which is great!! I love Tradesy!!


----------



## queenlilly

I have been selling on Tradesy for about 7 months and I like it a lot but the sales are very sporadic. On Ebay, the sales were every day and the money was great but I hate Ebay!! I just heard about Shop-Hers. Does anyone know anything about this site? The only thing I do know is that they take 18% (I think. Which is outrageous!!). And that you can only list high end designer brands which is fine. But that is all I know about this site. Are the sales any good on there? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## uadjit

queenlilly said:


> I have been selling on Tradesy for about 7 months and I like it a lot but the sales are very sporadic. On Ebay, the sales were every day and the money was great but I hate Ebay!! I just heard about Shop-Hers. Does anyone know anything about this site? The only thing I do know is that they take 18% (I think. Which is outrageous!!). And that you can only list high end designer brands which is fine. But that is all I know about this site. Are the sales any good on there? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


I've been using shop-hers since the end of 2013 and while sales aren't the quickest there I really appreciate their process because it eliminates shenanigans from buyers. On shop-hers you send the item to them to be inspected for condition and authenticity and they repackage it and send it on to the buyer. That way the buyer can't claim that the item was different than described. They also handle returns.


Their fee is 18% but payment is direct (you don't have to pay the 2.8% or whatever PayPal fee). You do have to pay for shipping to shop-hers, though.


----------



## LVMom07

luv2run41 said:


> I listed one item on Tradesy to start.  It went well and now two months later I have sold a few of my LV bags.  I love it. They had an LV sale last week.  I listed a few and Tradesy discounted them 10% (at their cost) so they sold very quickly.  Ex I listed a speedy for 700 and it was discounted to 630 (so it sold very quick).  I still received money from the sale as if it sold for 700 because Tradesy absorbs the discount.  I hope I worded that well enough to make sense.  The sale is over now but I also noticed in my short time with them they happen to do this often and a few weeks ago they had a discount of 200 on items over 750 also wonderful for buyers and sellers!  I have been very happy.,



Sounds like you had a great experience ! I have a question , how does the shipping cost work ?  And since they do not only use paypal for sellers to buy items . Do you have to pay extra charges if they chose to use another form of payment . Other than paypal I am saying .  TIA !


----------



## coolgrly

queenlilly said:


> I have been selling on Tradesy for about 7 months and I like it a lot but the sales are very sporadic. On Ebay, the sales were every day and the money was great but I hate Ebay!! I just heard about Shop-Hers. Does anyone know anything about this site? The only thing I do know is that they take 18% (I think. Which is outrageous!!). And that you can only list high end designer brands which is fine. But that is all I know about this site. Are the sales any good on there? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!



Truthfully, I don't miss selling on Ebay at all.  Yes, the volume of sales was great but along with that was the amount of headache.  For me, the volume of sales have been pretty steady on Shop-Hers and Tradesy with some quiet time in between but, I've been making sales that are higher price wise than what I would have gotten on Ebay.   I like that I don't have to worry about returns because they handle it and I get to keep the money.  What I don't like on Shop-Hers is every since they implemented the "Make an Offer" for buyers I've been getting very low ball offers.  I contacted their customer service and good news!  They are working on a "Counter Offer" option for sellers.


----------



## anthrosphere

luv2run41 said:


> I listed one item on Tradesy to start.  It went well and now two months later I have sold a few of my LV bags.  I love it. They had an LV sale last week.  I listed a few and Tradesy discounted them 10% (at their cost) so they sold very quickly.  Ex I listed a speedy for 700 and it was discounted to 630 (so it sold very quick).  I still received money from the sale as if it sold for 700 because Tradesy absorbs the discount.  I hope I worded that well enough to make sense.  The sale is over now but I also noticed in my short time with them they happen to do this often and a few weeks ago they had a discount of 200 on items over 750 also wonderful for buyers and sellers!  I have been very happy.,



When I first started selling on Tradesy, I had a few sales right away, too. But not anymore. I only have contemporary bags such as Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spade to sell, none of them being high end. And unfortunately, contemporary designers don't sell well at all. Buyers are always coming in and asking for less than $100 + shipping, which pisses me off because after shipping + fees, I don't get much back. Most of the bags I buy from these designers are usually paid at full price, so I try to price them reasonably but that's just isn't enough for the buyers, I guess. Oh well.

At least with LV their resale value is really good, so those bags will fly off the shelf. I can't say the same with contemporary bags, though. Buyers are always trying to get a lowball price for them. It sucks.



queenlilly said:


> And that you can only list high end designer brands which is fine.



Shop-Hers allows contemporary brands like Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spade, but *NOT *Coach. It's funny because Shop Hers claims that Coach have poor resale value, yet they have no problem selling RM and KS. RM's bags have poor resale value too, I know because I listed them before and buyers are always nagging me for a lowball price for them. -_- I always thought Coach have better resale since they are more popular, but I guess that isn't the case with SH. O_o Whatever.


----------



## luv2run41

LVMom07 said:


> Sounds like you had a great experience ! I have a question , how does the shipping cost work ?  And since they do not only use paypal for sellers to buy items . Do you have to pay extra charges if they chose to use another form of payment . Other than paypal I am saying .  TIA !


Sure, I always choose ship yourself instead of using Tradesy shipping packages.  I charge a flat rate of how much I think it will cost.  I am not sure how the buyer pays but it goes right to tradesy then it is put in "escrow"  for four days after the item is delivered then I can either transfer the money to my paypal account or use my money in the escrow account to buy something on tradesy.  Actually I feel so silly because I did buy one thing on tradesy and I could elect to use paypal or my credit card or tradesy cash.  The buyer does not pay the seller directly the payment goes to tradesy then is in the escrow account.  You get the money from tradesy.  When I elected to have my escrow money (from a sale) transferred to my paypal account it said tradesy payment not a specific buyer like if I were to sell in ebay.  Now I don't need to worry about someone filing a paypal claim 5 or 6 months down the road like on ebay.  I really do like Tradesy so far very much


----------



## LVMom07

luv2run41 said:


> Sure, I always choose ship yourself instead of using Tradesy shipping packages.  I charge a flat rate of how much I think it will cost.  I am not sure how the buyer pays but it goes right to tradesy then it is put in "escrow"  for four days after the item is delivered then I can either transfer the money to my paypal account or use my money in the escrow account to buy something on tradesy.  Actually I feel so silly because I did buy one thing on tradesy and I could elect to use paypal or my credit card or tradesy cash.  The buyer does not pay the seller directly the payment goes to tradesy then is in the escrow account.  You get the money from tradesy.  When I elected to have my escrow money (from a sale) transferred to my paypal account it said tradesy payment not a specific buyer like if I were to sell in ebay.  Now I don't need to worry about someone filing a paypal claim 5 or 6 months down the road like on ebay.  I really do like Tradesy so far very much



Thank you for the great response !!! So when you calculate how much you think shipping will be , do you add it to the price you are asking for the bag ? Also , I am a bit confused . If Tradesy excepts paypal as a payment option for buyers . Wouldn't the buyer still be able to return 5 months down the road ?  Because I was under the assumption the 5 to 6 month return policy was a paypal thing not an ebay ?  TIA !! again ..lol


----------



## luv2run41

LVMom07 said:


> Thank you for the great response !!! So when you calculate how much you think shipping will be , do you add it to the price you are asking for the bag ? Also , I am a bit confused . If Tradesy excepts paypal as a payment option for buyers . Wouldn't the buyer still be able to return 5 months down the road ?  Because I was under the assumption the 5 to 6 month return policy was a paypal thing not an ebay ?  TIA !! again ..lol



I did end up editing one of my listings today because I wanted the buyer to see ex. 1599 but it kept showing 1624 (including the shipping) so I just put the sale price down so buyers would see 1599.  ( I hope that makes sense  )     No, actually the payment goes to tradesy.  I took a look in my paypal account and the item I purchased has Tradesy down as the seller.  I think Tradesy explain that on the site.  All I know is wow the customer service is fabulous! I have needed help with a few things and they are so nice and responsive.  I even had missed out on the 200 off of 750 by less than 24 hours and I called and they actually put a credit on my account to use on the item I wanted !! They are very helpful and quick on emails too.  I love the personal service.  If they get really big perhaps it won't be but for now it is wonderful


----------



## LVMom07

luv2run41 said:


> I did end up editing one of my listings today because I wanted the buyer to see ex. 1599 but it kept showing 1624 (including the shipping) so I just put the sale price down so buyers would see 1599.  ( I hope that makes sense  )     No, actually the payment goes to tradesy.  I took a look in my paypal account and the item I purchased has Tradesy down as the seller.  I think Tradesy explain that on the site.  All I know is wow the customer service is fabulous! I have needed help with a few things and they are so nice and responsive.  I even had missed out on the 200 off of 750 by less than 24 hours and I called and they actually put a credit on my account to use on the item I wanted !! They are very helpful and quick on emails too.  I love the personal service.  If they get really big perhaps it won't be but for now it is wonderful



Ok great !! Yes , I get what you are saying  So one more dumb question . ...If you choose to ship yourself .  Does tradesy release the buyers name to you so you can ship ? And do they see your name as well ?


----------



## uadjit

LVMom07 said:


> Ok great !! Yes , I get what you are saying  So one more dumb question . ...If you choose to ship yourself .  Does tradesy release the buyers name to you so you can ship ? And do they see your name as well ?


Yes, you can see the buyer's address. I am not sure if they can see your name since the return address is Tradesy's, not your own.


I use the option to print a prepaid label that way Tradesy pays for shipping but I don't have to wait for them to send me anything in the mail.


----------



## luv2run41

uadjit said:


> Yes, you can see the buyer's address. I am not sure if they can see your name since the return address is Tradesy's, not your own.
> 
> 
> I use the option to print a prepaid label that way Tradesy pays for shipping but I don't have to wait for them to send me anything in the mail.


I do see the buyers complete name and address.  Let me check to see if I see the sellers.  Definitely when I receive the package on the return address.  I will see if I can find that and post again


----------



## LVMom07

luv2run41 said:


> I do see the buyers complete name and address.  Let me check to see if I see the sellers.  Definitely when I receive the package on the return address.  I will see if I can find that and post again



Ok great !! Thank you so much . Very big help


----------



## LVMom07

uadjit said:


> Yes, you can see the buyer's address. I am not sure if they can see your name since the return address is Tradesy's, not your own.
> 
> 
> I use the option to print a prepaid label that way Tradesy pays for shipping but I don't have to wait for them to send me anything in the mail.


 Oh ok .  Great !! Thank you very much for this info .  Everyone has been so helpful on here


----------



## MCAddict

So a buyer is requesting a return, I emailed and asked and they said the seam is torn. Which I know for a fact it isn't, the bag was brand new and I have tons of photos of it from every angle. I feel like they are just making something up to get a refund as opposed to credit. How does Tradesy handle these kinds of things? What if the buyer damaged the bag?


----------



## uadjit

MCAddict said:


> So a buyer is requesting a return, I emailed and asked and they said the seam is torn. Which I know for a fact it isn't, the bag was brand new and I have tons of photos of it from every angle. I feel like they are just making something up to get a refund as opposed to credit. How does Tradesy handle these kinds of things? What if the buyer damaged the bag?


I am not sure because nobody has asked me for a return but I am pretty sure Tradesy is supposed to handle it initially. Since the buyer is claiming that the item has damage that you know wasn't there I would contact Tradesy first and tell them exactly that. Maybe email them photos of the seam in question.


----------



## MCAddict

uadjit said:


> I am not sure because nobody has asked me for a return but I am pretty sure Tradesy is supposed to handle it initially. Since the buyer is claiming that the item has damage that you know wasn't there I would contact Tradesy first and tell them exactly that. Maybe email them photos of the seam in question.



Very good idea. I will shoot them an email now. I have asked the buyer which seam supposedly has a tear, so when they respond I will be going through all my photos as proof.


----------



## queenlilly

uadjit said:


> I am not sure because nobody has asked me for a return but I am pretty sure Tradesy is supposed to handle it initially. Since the buyer is claiming that the item has damage that you know wasn't there I would contact Tradesy first and tell them exactly that. Maybe email them photos of the seam in question.


I am going through the exact situation with Tradesy right now. I sold a pair of brand new David Yurman earrings to a lady that is claiming one of the post is misaligned. However, the funny thing is that this lady emailed me 2 days after she received them and told me how much she liked them and that she was happy with them. Then all of a sudden, on the 3rd day, I received an email from Tradesy saying the earrings were being returned because they were damaged!! The earrings were delivered to Tradesy today and I spoke with a representative that informed me the buyer was getting a full refund!! I lost the sale and now my "new" David Yurman earrings are ruined!! I am not very happy to say the least!! The Tradesy representative knew I was very upset so she told me that once I get them back,to take them to be repaired and that Tradesy would refund me for cost to repair them. Which was nice but I know the buyer broke them and that is what really upsets me!! Actually, I am not finished dealing with Tradesy because I just emailed them again and asked them how do they really know whether or not the buyer broke them and what kind of recourse do I have if in fact I knew she did the damage. I have yet to receive a response. But I , also, told them that this is one of the main reasons I left Ebay because they always side with the buyer. I have vivid photos of the earrings proving they were in perfect condition but I do not think anything will change. And I told Tradesy before they made their final decision that the woman had emailed me telling me that she liked the earrings and was very happy with them!! Unfortunately, I think it is going to be the same as it was on Ebay!! I really hope you have a better outcome then I did!! Good luck!!


----------



## queenlilly

uadjit said:


> I am not sure because nobody has asked me for a return but I am pretty sure Tradesy is supposed to handle it initially. Since the buyer is claiming that the item has damage that you know wasn't there I would contact Tradesy first and tell them exactly that. Maybe email them photos of the seam in question.


I just posted a thread about the same situation that I am experiencing but I think I replied to the wrong person. Please read my last thread posted to see how Tradesy has handled my issue. Not good!! I hope you have better luck!!


----------



## MCAddict

Okay, I am not liking Tradesy anymore. An item made it through escrow, which ended 4 days ago. Now i log in today and they took the money back and said its got a return request? What's the point of making someone wait 4 days if they will take it back at anytime?


----------



## atlcoach

MCAddict said:


> Okay, I am not liking Tradesy anymore. An item made it through escrow, which ended 4 days ago. Now i log in today and they took the money back and said its got a return request? What's the point of making someone wait 4 days if they will take it back at anytime?




Try contacting them. I messaged them through the app today and had a response in minutes. They are super responsive!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Hi Everyone!

Tradesy is having a $-off sale this week:

https://www.tradesy.com/

The codes are as follows:

WW15 = $15 off $100+ purchase

WW100 = $100 off $500+ purchase

WW200 = $200 off $750+ purchase

Happy shopping!!!


----------



## Nene20122012

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Tradesy is having a $-off sale this week:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> The codes are as follows:
> 
> WW15 = $15 off $100+ purchase
> 
> WW100 = $100 off $500+ purchase
> 
> WW200 = $200 off $750+ purchase
> 
> Happy shopping!!!


I saw this too just a few minutes ago. There are some great deals to be had. Too bad i'm permanently on ban island. Good post


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Nene20122012 said:


> I saw this too just a few minutes ago. There are some great deals to be had. Too bad i'm permanently on ban island. Good post


Thanks! It seems like a good sale for high-end items and better than their 10%-off sales! I had to let people know. 

You're in good company on Ban Island!


----------



## baglover1973

I have tried to use the coupon codes and they aren't working...


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

baglover1973 said:


> I have tried to use the coupon codes and they aren't working...



Bummer. I just tried one, and it worked for me. I wonder if everything on the site is included in the sale. Maybe try calling them?


----------



## baglover1973

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Bummer. I just tried one, and it worked for me. I wonder if everything on the site is included in the sale. Maybe try calling them?



might have to.  wanted to buy a close to $600 item and tried using the 100$ off code...


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

baglover1973 said:


> might have to.  wanted to buy a close to $600 item and tried using the 100$ off code...



I wonder if something is going wrong with their web site right now. It let me apply the coupon, but now none of the pictures of the items in my "wants" closet are showing up, and all of the prices of those items are $0.00!!! I wish!

Good luck with your inquiry / purchase!


----------



## baglover1973

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> I wonder if something is going wrong with their web site right now. It let me apply the coupon, but now none of the pictures of the items in my "wants" closet are showing up, and all of the prices of those items are $0.00!!! I wish!
> 
> Good luck with your inquiry / purchase!



thanks honey! you too!!! kinda scary...in a way!


----------



## applecidered

I started selling on tradesy a few months back. So far I like it. I have sold a bunch of my MIL's clothes. My preference is to ship myself, but recently I've been having major issues with the USPS "ship and click" website that I decided to just use the shipping kit option, even though it is not as profitable to me, but it saves me a trip to the post office every weekend since post office hours are usually 9-5 and I work from 8-6ish everyday, so no dice. Anyway just wanted to share my positive experiences to date!


----------



## uadjit

applecidered said:


> I started selling on tradesy a few months back. So far I like it. I have sold a bunch of my MIL's clothes. My preference is to ship myself, but recently I've been having major issues with the USPS "ship and click" website that I decided to just use the shipping kit option, even though it is not as profitable to me, but it saves me a trip to the post office every weekend since post office hours are usually 9-5 and I work from 8-6ish everyday, so no dice. Anyway just wanted to share my positive experiences to date!


 If you have a printer you can use their option to print a prepaid label.


----------



## NANI1972

MCAddict said:


> Okay, I am not liking Tradesy anymore. An item made it through escrow, which ended 4 days ago. Now i log in today and they took the money back and said its got a return request? What's the point of making someone wait 4 days if they will take it back at anytime?



If they took the money back either the buyer is claiming the item is not as described or not authentic. You can email them or do an online chat to what the issue is.


----------



## queenlilly

I just recently had a of couple very similar instants occur on Tradesy. The 1st one was because the buyer was claiming my Burberry scarf was a counterfeit. However this incident worked out because the scarf was in fact 100% authentic. The most recent incident occurred when a buyer ruined a pair of my "brand new" David Yurman earrings. Unfortunately, I lost this case because the buyer tried the earrings on and misaligned the post when pushing them on to hard. She bent the post!! Which I was furious!! However, Tradesy was courteous enough to pay the amount to have the earrings repaired for me. Which I told them this is one of the main reasons I left Ebay. Because I got really sick and tired of the buyers wearing my "brand new" items and destroying them and then returning them saying saying they were delivered in this condition!! And Ebay ALWAYS sides with the buyer!! But I am very happy to know that Tradesy is willing the work with the sellers on similar situations!! Please be patient with Tradesy and explain your situation clearly and I am sure they will will work with you as well!! Good luck!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Why can't I print out my prepaid label? I keep getting directed to the error page. So annoying.


----------



## coolgrly

anthrosphere said:


> Why can't I print out my prepaid label? I keep getting directed to the error page. So annoying.



I always save my labels to my photo gallery before printing them and the few times I got directed to the error page I checked my photo gallery and it was there.  So hopefully you will find it there too.


----------



## calflu

Sorry this happened to you and glad Tradesy takes care of that! 


Now I think there is one more reason for me to record the packaging for all Tradesy shipments! &#128549; 





queenlilly said:


> I just recently had a of couple very similar instants occur on Tradesy. The 1st one was because the buyer was claiming my Burberry scarf was a counterfeit. However this incident worked out because the scarf was in fact 100% authentic. The most recent incident occurred when a buyer ruined a pair of my "brand new" David Yurman earrings. Unfortunately, I lost this case because the buyer tried the earrings on and misaligned the post when pushing them on to hard. She bent the post!! Which I was furious!! However, Tradesy was courteous enough to pay the amount to have the earrings repaired for me. Which I told them this is one of the main reasons I left Ebay. Because I got really sick and tired of the buyers wearing my "brand new" items and destroying them and then returning them saying saying they were delivered in this condition!! And Ebay ALWAYS sides with the buyer!! But I am very happy to know that Tradesy is willing the work with the sellers on similar situations!! Please be patient with Tradesy and explain your situation clearly and I am sure they will will work with you as well!! Good luck!!


----------



## queenlilly

coolgrly said:


> I always save my labels to my photo gallery before printing them and the few times I got directed to the error page I checked my photo gallery and it was there.  So hopefully you will find it there too.


I know this is a really ridiculous question but where would I find the "photo gallery"? Thanks!!


----------



## anthrosphere

queenlilly said:


> I know this is a really ridiculous question but where would I find the "photo gallery"? Thanks!!



Exactly my thoughts. I also got confused when I read her post. How can I possibly "save" the label when I can't access it in the first place? 

Well anyway, I did "leave a message" to the Tradesy CS last night and they replied back with a link so I can print out the label. So all is well.


----------



## queenlilly

anthrosphere said:


> Exactly my thoughts. I also got confused when I read her post. How can I possibly "save" the label when I can't access it in the first place?
> 
> Well anyway, I did "leave a message" to the Tradesy CS last night and they replied back with a link so I can print out the label. So all is well.


I am glad it worked out for you!! But I still do not know how and where to find the "photo gallery"!!! Oh well, I suppose I will figure it out somehow!! LOL!!


----------



## NANI1972

queenlilly said:


> I am glad it worked out for you!! But I still do not know how and where to find the "photo gallery"!!! Oh well, I suppose I will figure it out somehow!! LOL!!



She is referring to the photo gallery on your computer it's not a feature on Tradsey.


----------



## PurseACold

So aggravated. Two sellers both cancelled my Tradesy orders recently: one because she claimed she longer had the item, and the other because she was having seller's remorse. Why are you posting something for sale if you no longer have it or if you don't want to sell it? Ugh!!


----------



## coolgrly

NANI1972 said:


> She is referring to the photo gallery on your computer it's not a feature on Tradsey.



Sorry for the confusion.  NANI1972 is correct.....thank you for clarifying what I meant.


----------



## Sunnygator007

Never used Tradesy- but I'm a regular on Poshmark and never had issues. The only downside is...people think it's a damn swap meet and completely low ball you on price. At least that's been my experience. And I'm not a patient person- once I lost something, I want it sold and out of my house so I end up negotiating with the buyer even if I'm getting well below what I feel is fair market value.
Also- I'm recently getting very annoyed with the girls who just take pics of their stuff and post it as "just sharing" it floods my feed with items that aren't even for sale. They should call it "just bragging"


----------



## jyyanks

Sunnygator007 said:


> Never used Tradesy- but I'm a regular on Poshmark and never had issues. The only downside is...people think it's a damn swap meet and completely low ball you on price. At least that's been my experience. And I'm not a patient person- once I lost something, I want it sold and out of my house so I end up negotiating with the buyer even if I'm getting well below what I feel is fair market value.
> Also- I'm recently getting very annoyed with the girls who just take pics of their stuff and post it as "just sharing" it floods my feed with items that aren't even for sale. They should call it "just bragging"



Poshmark is so annoying and everyone is so cheap.  If you list an item for $100, someone will say "how about $5 hon" or they will offer you an awful trinket from their closet when you specifically said NO TRADES in your listing.  End of rant.  Sorry - try Shop-Hers or Tradesy - great customer service and less hassle.


----------



## jyyanks

PurseACold said:


> So aggravated. Two sellers both cancelled my Tradesy orders recently: one because she claimed she longer had the item, and the other because she was having seller's remorse. Why are you posting something for sale if you no longer have it or if you don't want to sell it? Ugh!!



I had to do that once. I felt really bad but I had the item listed in 2 places and forgot.  When I woke up, it sold in both places. I ended up having to cancel one of the purchases and used the time on the confirmation email to determine which to cancel (the confirmation email that came first is the one who received the item).  I felt bad but it was a mistake and I haven't done it since.  It is very annoying. Hopefully the sellers don't keep doing it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

PurseACold said:


> So aggravated. Two sellers both cancelled my Tradesy orders recently: one because she claimed she longer had the item, and the other because she was having seller's remorse. Why are you posting something for sale if you no longer have it or if you don't want to sell it? Ugh!!




Buyers aren't any better. I just had a buyer ask me to reduce my bag from $1100 to $950 because she really really really wanted it. She used the word please 4 times to end her email. I said I would do it as a one day sale so she could buy it. Never heard from her again. Why ask for a lower price if you have no intentions of buying? I wish there was a block option on Tradesy so I can just block buyers like her. 

On the upside, the bag sold to a very nice lady. I'm glad it worked out but still pretty annoyed.


----------



## calflu

It's not too bad!

I just had a buyer insisted on a ridicules low price she got from Chanel's Canada store and asked for $500 below asking price as a result. 
That price can't even buy one in US while I know Canadian prices are higher than US. 



ThisVNchick said:


> Buyers aren't any better. I just had a buyer ask me to reduce my bag from $1100 to $950 because she really really really wanted it. She used the word please 4 times to end her email. I said I would do it as a one day sale so she could buy it. Never heard from her again. Why ask for a lower price if you have no intentions of buying? I wish there was a block option on Tradesy so I can just block buyers like her.
> 
> On the upside, the bag sold to a very nice lady. I'm glad it worked out but still pretty annoyed.


----------



## jyyanks

ThisVNchick said:


> Buyers aren't any better. I just had a buyer ask me to reduce my bag from $1100 to $950 because she really really really wanted it. She used the word please 4 times to end her email. I said I would do it as a one day sale so she could buy it. Never heard from her again. Why ask for a lower price if you have no intentions of buying? I wish there was a block option on Tradesy so I can just block buyers like her.
> 
> On the upside, the bag sold to a very nice lady. I'm glad it worked out but still pretty annoyed.



Agree with this. I've had that happen to me on Tradesy and Shop-Hers!


----------



## NANI1972

coolgrly said:


> Sorry for the confusion.  NANI1972 is correct.....thank you for clarifying what I meant.



yw!


----------



## PurseACold

jyyanks said:


> Agree with this. I've had that happen to me on Tradesy and Shop-Hers!


I sympathize with you about the bad buyers too. Bad buyers *and* sellers give everyone a bad name


----------



## queenlilly

calflu said:


> It's not too bad!
> 
> I just had a buyer insisted on a ridicules low price she got from Chanel's Canada store and asked for $500 below asking price as a result.
> That price can't even buy one in US while I know Canadian prices are higher than US.


I have had several people ask me to lower my prices to absolutely ridiculous amounts. Which at first, I was very shocked because I thought that only the Ebay buyers did such unreasonable and absurd things!! Boy was I wrong!! Evidently, there are foolish and impossible buyers everywhere!! They make demands to lower your price beyond a logical and acceptable cost and then insist on free shipping!! It is very insulting to the seller. There are some very demented & delusional people out there!! For the new sellers, beware!!!


----------



## calflu

I just got a laughable offer again on Shop Her


This person is asking 50 % off my listing

PITA buyers are everywhere 




queenlilly said:


> I have had several people ask me to lower my prices to absolutely ridiculous amounts. Which at first, I was very shocked because I thought that only the Ebay buyers did such unreasonable and absurd things!! Boy was I wrong!! Evidently, there are foolish and impossible buyers everywhere!! They make demands to lower your price beyond a logical and acceptable cost and then insist on free shipping!! It is very insulting to the seller. There are some very demented & delusional people out there!! For the new sellers, beware!!!


----------



## Pao9

queenlilly said:


> I have had several people ask me to lower my prices to absolutely ridiculous amounts. Which at first, I was very shocked because I thought that only the Ebay buyers did such unreasonable and absurd things!! Boy was I wrong!! Evidently, there are foolish and impossible buyers everywhere!! They make demands to lower your price beyond a logical and acceptable cost and then insist on free shipping!! It is very insulting to the seller. There are some very demented & delusional people out there!! For the new sellers, beware!!!







calflu said:


> I just got a laughable offer again on Shop Her
> 
> 
> This person is asking 50 % off my listing
> 
> PITA buyers are everywhere




I see the same thing! I thought poshmark was bad but I think it was a wrong move for shop hers to put the make an offer button. They used to buy outright, now they think they have the right to ask for a best offer. If I wanted to sell for $50 why do you think I would list at $200???? It's hard to understand, maybe there are people that accept these absurd offers so they do it to everybody!


----------



## calflu

Before Shop Hers upgrade to current feature of "her offers" it was already bad with a link saying "make an offer"

But now I see more low ball offers coming than before

I also wonder if any sellers accept those low ball offers 

Some pro sellers like Penny Lane usually have higher asking prices than others and I really doubt how they handle these



Pao9 said:


> I see the same thing! I thought poshmark was bad but I think it was a wrong move for shop hers to put the make an offer button. They used to buy outright, now they think they have the right to ask for a best offer. If I wanted to sell for $50 why do you think I would list at $200???? It's hard to understand, maybe there are people that accept these absurd offers so they do it to everybody!


----------



## queenlilly

calflu said:


> Before Shop Hers upgrade to current feature of "her offers" it was already bad with a link saying "make an offer"
> 
> But now I see more low ball offers coming than before
> 
> I also wonder if any sellers accept those low ball offers
> 
> Some pro sellers like Penny Lane usually have higher asking prices than others and I really doubt how they handle these


On Tradesy, the account "Penny Lane" is the house account for Tradesy. All of their items are the items other buyers have returned for some reason. And Tradesy resells them on their house account "Penny Lane". And actually, I have found the prices on this account are very low. Because I sold a brand new pair of Chanel boots with box and the buyer must have returned them. So Tradesy resold them for a ridiculously low price of about $450.00!! These were $1700.00 boots!! I could not believe it!! So, if you are looking for a good deal, I would shop on the account "Penny Lane".


----------



## calflu

Really?

Hummmm! I saw some Chanel bags there at very high price! I didn't pay attention to shoes

Now you just get me wondering!!

Off to check it out! 




queenlilly said:


> On Tradesy, the account "Penny Lane" is the house account for Tradesy. All of their items are the items other buyers have returned for some reason. And Tradesy resells them on their house account "Penny Lane". And actually, I have found the prices on this account are very low. Because I sold a brand new pair of Chanel boots with box and the buyer must have returned them. So Tradesy resold them for a ridiculously low price of about $450.00!! These were $1700.00 boots!! I could not believe it!! So, if you are looking for a good deal, I would shop on the account "Penny Lane".


----------



## calflu

I saw like new stitch boy around $3800 and Louboutin pigelle around $800

Black chevron jumbo from 2010 in like new conditions around $5300

So perhaps good deals were snatched up! 

Will keep close eyes on this closet! Thanks for sharing 




queenlilly said:


> On Tradesy, the account "Penny Lane" is the house account for Tradesy. All of their items are the items other buyers have returned for some reason. And Tradesy resells them on their house account "Penny Lane". And actually, I have found the prices on this account are very low. Because I sold a brand new pair of Chanel boots with box and the buyer must have returned them. So Tradesy resold them for a ridiculously low price of about $450.00!! These were $1700.00 boots!! I could not believe it!! So, if you are looking for a good deal, I would shop on the account "Penny Lane".


----------



## onmymind24seven

ladies, can i get some info on how tradesy works.  So far I'm not happy with my first transaction and the way tradesy is handling it. I sold an LV bag on the 23rd, shipped it out and the buyer received it on the 26th. my money was put on escrow on hold. no big deal ...4 days, i can wait. today i tried to withdraw and notice a "return requested". i didn't hear anything from the buyer and tradesy never notify me about a return being requested. is this normal practice? i contacted customer service... all they said was, they're working on the return and will let me know the outcome. now my fund is on hold and no bag. i feel like I'm back on eBay where the buyers get the special treatment. do i not have any say in addressing this situation or at least know why my bag is being return. i stated all the flaws and took plenty of pictures. the buyer never ask me questions or request more pictures of the bag. she asked for a lower price and i went down $75. will i be force to take this return? TIA for your help.


----------



## queenlilly

onmymind24seven said:


> ladies, can i get some info on how tradesy works.  So far I'm not happy with my first transaction and the way tradesy is handling it. I sold an LV bag on the 23rd, shipped it out and the buyer received it on the 26th. my money was put on escrow on hold. no big deal ...4 days, i can wait. today i tried to withdraw and notice a "return requested". i didn't hear anything from the buyer and tradesy never notify me about a return being requested. is this normal practice? i contacted customer service... all they said was, they're working on the return and will let me know the outcome. now my fund is on hold and no bag. i feel like I'm back on eBay where the buyers get the special treatment. do i not have any say in addressing this situation or at least know why my bag is being return. i stated all the flaws and took plenty of pictures. the buyer never ask me questions or request more pictures of the bag. she asked for a lower price and i went down $75. will i be force to take this return? TIA for your help.


I recently had the same experience of having a buyer return the item they purchased from me. If someone returns an item by saying either the item is a "counterfeit" or it is "not as described", that is when Tradesy will hold your funds until they examine the item to verify it. If the buyer is saying it is fake, Tradesy will determine the authenticity of it. Someone recently returned a Burberry scarf I sold them saying it was fake. However, once Tradesy received it and realized the scarf was authentic, my funds were released to me immediately. I, also, just had a buyer return a pair of David Yurman earrings because they claimed the post on one of them was misaligned. Which made me furious because the earrings were brand new and were in "perfect" condition when they left my hands. Tradesy sided with the buyer on this case. The buyer got their money back and I got the earrings back. But I called Tradesy and told them that this was one of the main reasons I left  Ebay because of buyers ruining my good items and returning them saying they arrived in this condition!! I am not happy about this to say the least. I hope this has helped you somewhat. Good luck!!


----------



## onmymind24seven

queenlilly said:


> I recently had the same experience of having a buyer return the item they purchased from me. If someone returns an item by saying either the item is a "counterfeit" or it is "not as described", that is when Tradesy will hold your funds until they examine the item to verify it. If the buyer is saying it is fake, Tradesy will determine the authenticity of it. Someone recently returned a Burberry scarf I sold them saying it was fake. However, once Tradesy received it and realized the scarf was authentic, my funds were released to me immediately. I, also, just had a buyer return a pair of David Yurman earrings because they claimed the post on one of them was misaligned. Which made me furious because the earrings were brand new and were in "perfect" condition when they left my hands. Tradesy sided with the buyer on this case. The buyer got their money back and I got the earrings back. But I called Tradesy and told them that this was one of the main reasons I left  Ebay because of buyers ruining my good items and returning them saying they arrived in this condition!! I am not happy about this to say the least. I hope this has helped you somewhat. Good luck!!



thank you queenlily for replying, did tradesy let you know the reason for the return before or after the fact?  i thought ill give tradesy a shot after hearing about the paypal return extension. i guess I'm running out of places where i can sell my stuff. hearing your story, i don't even care about the return..i just want the bag back in the condition that was sent out in.  just my luck to have a PITA  buyer as my first sale.


----------



## thebaglady2015

I sold a Burberry tote in October and I just got it back last week. The buyer returned it for "condition", verified by the buyer AND a tradesy chat. I get a message from tradesy that it's being returned for "authentication" issues. They claim that ****************** says it's a fake.

I posted it here and was claimed real, prior to serial numbers, so now I will get a couple of paid authentications. Tradesy brand team has no clue of what is real and what is fake. I can't imagine ****************** making that mistake, but I trust the ladies here much more than anywhere else. I will fight this, as tradesy just took back funds that were given to me in October.  That's pretty much stooping to ebay levels. 

The buyer didn't have a problem, she didn't doubt the authenticity of the bag.  Tradesy singled it out and deemed it fake, removed my security tags and returned it to me. Not a good experience.  Now I'm being scammed by another buyer.

They're just moving over here from ebay I fear, and with tradesy not standing up for sellers as they should, things will soon get bad here too.

I suggested that they send out numbered tags in their shipping kits and send some to any seller that wants to sell and that they must be intact if an item is returned, which is MY policy, but apparently they are choosing the ebay path.


----------



## onmymind24seven

thebaglady2015 said:


> I sold a Burberry tote in October and I just got it back last week. The buyer returned it for "condition", verified by the buyer AND a tradesy chat. I get a message from tradesy that it's being returned for "authentication" issues. They claim that ****************** says it's a fake.
> 
> I posted it here and was claimed real, prior to serial numbers, so now I will get a couple of paid authentications. Tradesy brand team has no clue of what is real and what is fake. I can't imagine ****************** making that mistake, but I trust the ladies here much more than anywhere else. I will fight this, as tradesy just took back funds that were given to me in October.  That's pretty much stooping to ebay levels.
> 
> The buyer didn't have a problem, she didn't doubt the authenticity of the bag.  Tradesy singled it out and deemed it fake, removed my security tags and returned it to me. Not a good experience.  Now I'm being scammed by another buyer.
> 
> They're just moving over here from ebay I fear, and with tradesy not standing up for sellers as they should, things will soon get bad here too.
> 
> I suggested that they send out numbered tags in their shipping kits and send some to any seller that wants to sell and that they must be intact if an item is returned, which is MY policy, but apparently they are choosing the ebay path.



OMG! since Oct? that's ridiculous. who had the bag in their possession? Tradesy or the buyer? sounds like a nightmare that i don't want to go through. i have no doubt about the authenticity since i brought the bag personally from LV. My only concern is the buyer tampering with my bag in order to force a return. i disclosed everything that i can think of and took plenty of pictures of the wear. i still haven't heard back from tradesy after i emailed asking them what was the reason the buyer decided to return my bag. thank you for sharing your experience, time for me to consign my items from now on.


----------



## BeenBurned

thebaglady2015 said:


> I sold a Burberry tote in October and I just got it back last week. The buyer returned it for "condition", verified by the buyer AND a tradesy chat. I get a message from tradesy that it's being returned for "authentication" issues. *They claim that ****************** says it's a fake.
> *
> I posted it here and was claimed real, prior to serial numbers, so now I will get a couple of paid authentications. Tradesy brand team has no clue of what is real and what is fake. *I can't imagine ****************** making that mistake, but I trust the ladies here much more than anywhere else. *I will fight this, as tradesy just took back funds that were given to me in October.  That's pretty much stooping to ebay levels.
> 
> The buyer didn't have a problem, she didn't doubt the authenticity of the bag.  Tradesy singled it out and deemed it fake, removed my security tags and returned it to me. Not a good experience.  Now I'm being scammed by another buyer.
> 
> They're just moving over here from ebay I fear, and with tradesy not standing up for sellers as they should, things will soon get bad here too.
> 
> I suggested that they send out numbered tags in their shipping kits and send some to any seller that wants to sell and that they must be intact if an item is returned, which is MY policy, but apparently they are choosing the ebay path.


It doesn't surprise me that AF might have made a mistake! I've personally seen mistakes on Dooney and Coach bags (brands I know) and I'm aware of multiple Chanel mistakes. 

Personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable using ***************** for any brand simply because I've seen so many mistakes that I don't feel confident enough about their expertise in anything!

As for Tradesy, I've posted more than once in this thread that they don't respond to reports of fakes even with detailed descriptions and they don't remove the listings. I don't know who they use for their authentications but clearly, they aren't too skilled!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm so happy with Tradesy right now. I had listed a number of items on eBay months ago, with almost zero movement. I discovered Tradesy through a FB post by another tPF member and listed my items on Tradesy. I've sold five items, and agree with the concept that more items in my "closet" somehow generated more sales. I don't know how it works, but it's working so far.

I wish the search options were easier. I want to add a DA totally to my collection but find it difficult to narrow my search


----------



## missbanff

thebaglady2015 said:


> I sold a Burberry tote in October and I just got it back last week. The buyer returned it for "condition", verified by the buyer AND a tradesy chat. I get a message from tradesy that it's being returned for "authentication" issues. They claim that ****************** says it's a fake.
> 
> I posted it here and was claimed real, prior to serial numbers, so now I will get a couple of paid authentications. Tradesy brand team has no clue of what is real and what is fake. I can't imagine ****************** making that mistake, but I trust the ladies here much more than anywhere else. I will fight this, as tradesy just took back funds that were given to me in October.  That's pretty much stooping to ebay levels.
> 
> The buyer didn't have a problem, she didn't doubt the authenticity of the bag.  Tradesy singled it out and deemed it fake, removed my security tags and returned it to me. Not a good experience.  Now I'm being scammed by another buyer.
> 
> They're just moving over here from ebay I fear, and with tradesy not standing up for sellers as they should, things will soon get bad here too.
> 
> I suggested that they send out numbered tags in their shipping kits and send some to any seller that wants to sell and that they must be intact if an item is returned, which is MY policy, but apparently they are choosing the ebay path.



I can't comment on dealing with Tradesy because even thought I do have an account, have not bought or sold with them. 

If in fact your item comes back as authentic by whomever you have it auhenticated by, I would absolutely go back to AF and raise hell. 

As BB already mentioned, they've made several mistakes across many brands and even had a fake Chanel on their FB page as "eye candy" (yes, I saw it myself).  I don't know how a company that shamelessly promotes itself across social media (even here, before she was banned) can REPEATEDLY make so many mistakes.

Please let us know the verdict on your second authentication.

AF should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## queenlilly

onmymind24seven said:


> thank you queenlily for replying, did tradesy let you know the reason for the return before or after the fact?  i thought ill give tradesy a shot after hearing about the paypal return extension. i guess I'm running out of places where i can sell my stuff. hearing your story, i don't even care about the return..i just want the bag back in the condition that was sent out in.  just my luck to have a PITA  buyer as my first sale.


Unfortunately, Tradesy actually never did contact me regarding any returns. I found out by looking at my "Manage Payouts" page. If there are no problems, it will tell you underneath your "In Escrow" column the date the next funds will be available to be released. However, if there is a problem, it will not give you a date in this column, it will say "Item Returned". Which the 1st time this happened to me, I freaked out because I did not know what was going on! As of now, I have had 2-3 returns. Like I said previously, the 1st item was the Burberry scarf that the buyer was claiming was a fake; however, that issue was solved as the scarf was verified to be authentic and the funds were released to me immediately. The 2nd incident was the David Yurman earrings that the buyer actually broke and tried to claim they arrived in that condition. As I , also, previously stated, I got screwed on that!! However, as of today, I sold a Dior lady bag that was delivered to the buyer today. Earlier today she emailed me telling the bag arrived and she was very happy with it. Then a couple of hours later, she emailed again and told me that she thinks the bag is a counterfeit!! This was a big sale for me so I was livid!! I have been emailing her all day as I offered to send a copy of the original receipt. But she would never give me her email address for me to be able do this. So, I kept checking my "manage payouts" page to see if it said "item returned". She never did send me her email but about midnight tonight she emailed me again saying that she is going to keep the bag. She , also, told me that she contacted Tradesy several times to let them know she made a mistake. It is very difficult to understand her because she is not American. But I think she is going to keep the bag. But the worst part is that Tradesy can not actually be contacted until Monday because they only have telephone hours Mon.-Fri. 9:00-4:00 PT. Which is very frustrating to say the least!! And if you email them, you usually will not receive a response for at least 2-3 days!! They method of communication is pathetic!! I am so sorry that I am rambling on but back to your question, as far as when did I find out about the return. Again, Tradesy NEVER did tell me!! And I am not sure if they were ever going to email me about it!! You just have to keep a close eye on your "manage payouts" page. Also, track your packages because Tradesy is supposed to release your funds exactly 96 hours after the item has been delivered. Unless, the buyer contacts Tradesy and tells them they have received the item and are happy with their purchase. If they do that, Tradesy will release the funds to you right away. Overall, I am much happier with Tradesy verses Ebay!! But some of the things I am reading on here are beginning to make me very skeptical!! I hope some of this information has helped you somewhat!! Again, good luck!! 

P.S. Just be careful because even though Tradesy is not Ebay, the customers are the same!! And they are all going to try and scam you in any way possible!!


----------



## queenlilly

thebaglady2015 said:


> I sold a Burberry tote in October and I just got it back last week. The buyer returned it for "condition", verified by the buyer AND a tradesy chat. I get a message from tradesy that it's being returned for "authentication" issues. They claim that ****************** says it's a fake.
> 
> I posted it here and was claimed real, prior to serial numbers, so now I will get a couple of paid authentications. Tradesy brand team has no clue of what is real and what is fake. I can't imagine ****************** making that mistake, but I trust the ladies here much more than anywhere else. I will fight this, as tradesy just took back funds that were given to me in October.  That's pretty much stooping to ebay levels.
> 
> The buyer didn't have a problem, she didn't doubt the authenticity of the bag.  Tradesy singled it out and deemed it fake, removed my security tags and returned it to me. Not a good experience.  Now I'm being scammed by another buyer.
> 
> They're just moving over here from ebay I fear, and with tradesy not standing up for sellers as they should, things will soon get bad here too.
> 
> I suggested that they send out numbered tags in their shipping kits and send some to any seller that wants to sell and that they must be intact if an item is returned, which is MY policy, but apparently they are choosing the ebay path.


Oh my gosh!! How did this happen?? I thought Tradesy's return policy was that they had to be notified within 3 days of the delivery of the item and then the buyer has 10 days to actually return the item. How were they able to pull your funds after THREE MONTHS?? After hearing this, I am beginning to become very skeptical of Tradesy!! I do not want to go back to Ebay. Especially now that Paypal has revised their return policy to SIX MONTHS!! This is absolutely ludicrous!! And Paypal has told me "many" times that the seller will "never" win a case on Paypal because they will not dispute the credit card companies!! It is a lost cause!! On Ebay, I had so many people ruin my good designer items and return them saying they arrived in this condition. And, of course, the seller never wins on Ebay either!! They have actually told me that they almost always favor the buyer too!! It is a complete no win situation either way you turn. But I am very curious as to how and why Tradesy pulled your funds after 3-4 months. I am trying to make sense of this and I am just shaking my head. What was their explanation for this? Thanks!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

thebaglady2015 said:


> I sold a Burberry tote in October and I just got it back last week. The buyer returned it for "condition", verified by the buyer AND a tradesy chat. I get a message from tradesy that it's being returned for "authentication" issues. They claim that ****************** says it's a fake.
> 
> I posted it here and was claimed real, prior to serial numbers, so now I will get a couple of paid authentications. Tradesy brand team has no clue of what is real and what is fake. I can't imagine ****************** making that mistake, but I trust the ladies here much more than anywhere else. I will fight this, as tradesy just took back funds that were given to me in October.  That's pretty much stooping to ebay levels.
> 
> The buyer didn't have a problem, she didn't doubt the authenticity of the bag.  Tradesy singled it out and deemed it fake, removed my security tags and returned it to me. Not a good experience.  Now I'm being scammed by another buyer.
> 
> They're just moving over here from ebay I fear, and with tradesy not standing up for sellers as they should, things will soon get bad here too.
> 
> I suggested that they send out numbered tags in their shipping kits and send some to any seller that wants to sell and that they must be intact if an item is returned, which is MY policy, but apparently they are choosing the ebay path.




The one and only bag I sold on tradesy had the same thing happen. I sold a 100% authentic LV Mahina that I purchased myself with the original receipt that was obviously authentic and the buyer claimed it wasn't and my funds were held. It was finally authenticated and I got paid for the item but it was such a rotten experience and they provided such little seller protection that I would NEVER sell anything there again.


----------



## onmymind24seven

queenlilly said:


> Unfortunately, Tradesy actually never did contact me regarding any returns. I found out by looking at my "Manage Payouts" page. If there are no problems, it will tell you underneath your "In Escrow" column the date the next funds will be available to be released. However, if there is a problem, it will not give you a date in this column, it will say "Item Returned". Which the 1st time this happened to me, I freaked out because I did not know what was going on! As of now, I have had 2-3 returns. Like I said previously, the 1st item was the Burberry scarf that the buyer was claiming was a fake; however, that issue was solved as the scarf was verified to be authentic and the funds were released to me immediately. The 2nd incident was the David Yurman earrings that the buyer actually broke and tried to claim they arrived in that condition. As I , also, previously stated, I got screwed on that!! However, as of today, I sold a Dior lady bag that was delivered to the buyer today. Earlier today she emailed me telling the bag arrived and she was very happy with it. Then a couple of hours later, she emailed again and told me that she thinks the bag is a counterfeit!! This was a big sale for me so I was livid!! I have been emailing her all day as I offered to send a copy of the original receipt. But she would never give me her email address for me to be able do this. So, I kept checking my "manage payouts" page to see if it said "item returned". She never did send me her email but about midnight tonight she emailed me again saying that she is going to keep the bag. She , also, told me that she contacted Tradesy several times to let them know she made a mistake. It is very difficult to understand her because she is not American. But I think she is going to keep the bag. But the worst part is that Tradesy can not actually be contacted until Monday because they only have telephone hours Mon.-Fri. 9:00-4:00 PT. Which is very frustrating to say the least!! And if you email them, you usually will not receive a response for at least 2-3 days!! They method of communication is pathetic!! I am so sorry that I am rambling on but back to your question, as far as when did I find out about the return. Again, Tradesy NEVER did tell me!! And I am not sure if they were ever going to email me about it!! You just have to keep a close eye on your "manage payouts" page. Also, track your packages because Tradesy is supposed to release your funds exactly 96 hours after the item has been delivered. Unless, the buyer contacts Tradesy and tells them they have received the item and are happy with their purchase. If they do that, Tradesy will release the funds to you right away. Overall, I am much happier with Tradesy verses Ebay!! But some of the things I am reading on here are beginning to make me very skeptical!! I hope some of this information has helped you somewhat!! Again, good luck!!
> 
> P.S. Just be careful because even though Tradesy is not Ebay, the customers are the same!! And they are all going to try and scam you in any way possible!!



thank you queenlily for taken the time to clarify a few things for me. i was suppose to have my fund released a couple days ago and didn't see the return until i check the "manage payout" page like you mentioned. i was just so agitated with this whole mess bc it's a expensive bag. i check the buyer's page and she is obviously a big time LV seller herself. so authenticity shouldn't be the issue.  if its something else, i wish she would of contacted me first. wish she would of treat me with courtesy the way i treated her. oh well, now it's a waiting game with tradesy. i been selling and buying on ebay for many years and never had any issues. the paypal extension scared me off but now tradesy won't be getting my business either. very unprofessional how they handle their return policy, they should of notify me beforehand since technically it still my bag. i would of gladly took the bag back without all this loophole.


----------



## queenlilly

onmymind24seven said:


> thank you queenlily for taken the time to clarify a few things for me. i was suppose to have my fund released a couple days ago and didn't see the return until i check the "manage payout" page like you mentioned. i was just so agitated with this whole mess bc it's a expensive bag. i check the buyer's page and she is obviously a big time LV seller herself. so authenticity shouldn't be the issue.  if its something else, i wish she would of contacted me first. wish she would of treat me with courtesy the way i treated her. oh well, now it's a waiting game with tradesy. i been selling and buying on ebay for many years and never had any issues. the paypal extension scared me off but now tradesy won't be getting my business either. very unprofessional how they handle their return policy, they should of notify me beforehand since technically it still my bag. i would of gladly took the bag back without all this loophole.


You are very welcome!! I am glad I could be of some help to you. And I am sorry to hear that you will be leaving Tradesy! I have been selling on Tradesy since last July and overall, I have had a really good selling experience with them. With the exceptions of the couple of returns I mentioned to you. I agree that they need handle their return situation in a much better manner. And like I said before, their communication method is really bad but I just refuse to go back to Ebay at this point. And with Paypal's new 6 month return policy, I do not think I can deal with that at all!! I thought Ebay's 45 day return policy was bad but this is just ridiculous!! But whatever you decide, I wish you the best of luck!! Like I said before, wherever you sell, you will always have the same customers and the same crap they try to pull. Just be careful!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## colourful_belle

thebaglady2015 said:


> I sold a Burberry tote in October and I just got it back last week. The buyer returned it for "condition", verified by the buyer AND a tradesy chat. I get a message from tradesy that it's being returned for "authentication" issues. They claim that ****************** says it's a fake.
> 
> I posted it here and was claimed real, prior to serial numbers, so now I will get a couple of paid authentications. Tradesy brand team has no clue of what is real and what is fake. I can't imagine ****************** making that mistake, but I trust the ladies here much more than anywhere else. I will fight this, as tradesy just took back funds that were given to me in October.  That's pretty much stooping to ebay levels.
> 
> The buyer didn't have a problem, she didn't doubt the authenticity of the bag.  Tradesy singled it out and deemed it fake, removed my security tags and returned it to me. Not a good experience.  Now I'm being scammed by another buyer.
> 
> They're just moving over here from ebay I fear, and with tradesy not standing up for sellers as they should, things will soon get bad here too.
> 
> I suggested that they send out numbered tags in their shipping kits and send some to any seller that wants to sell and that they must be intact if an item is returned, which is MY policy, but apparently they are choosing the ebay path.



I can't comment on Tradesy as I don't have an account with them but with regard to *****************, I would not recommend them, I've seen them err time and time again with Chanel bags, RTW and accessories.  The fake Chanel python they deemed as authentic and "eye candy" on their Facebook page was not even made from python!


----------



## anthrosphere

I withdrew my funds into my debit card on Friday, how long will it take for my bank to deposit it? Anyone know?


----------



## kateincali

anthrosphere said:


> I withdrew my funds into my debit card on Friday, how long will it take for my bank to deposit it? Anyone know?




it varies but official estimate is 3-4 days. For some reason, it takes 3 days when I withdraw from the west coast but it goes in the next day from the east coast *shrug* Since it was the weekend it will probably be in tomorrow for you.


----------



## anthrosphere

faith_ann said:


> it varies but official estimate is 3-4 days. For some reason, it takes 3 days when I withdraw from the west coast but it goes in the next day from the east coast *shrug* Since it was the weekend it will probably be in tomorrow for you.




Thanks, Faith Ann!


----------



## thebaglady2015

anthrosphere said:


> I withdrew my funds into my debit card on Friday, how long will it take for my bank to deposit it? Anyone know?




If you withdraw to paypal, it's never more than a day, but to a bank account has taken a couple of days.


----------



## anthrosphere

thebaglady2015 said:


> If you withdraw to paypal, it's never more than a day, but to a bank account has taken a couple of days.



Thanks, Bag Lady. Crossing fingers it will show up tomorrow.


----------



## anthrosphere

chanelish said:


> The debit option seems pretty fast. I usually get it in 2 days or less.



Glad to hear that, Chanel. I'm feeling more confident that my money will show up by tomorrow, then. My bank is usually pretty good at depositing payments quickly even on Saturdays, but for some reason they held it off yesterday. This is also my first time depositing on my card instead of PayPal, so I just wanted to make sure it will go through okay. Thanks again everyone for the help.


----------



## thebaglady2015

anthrosphere said:


> Glad to hear that, Chanel. I'm feeling more confident that my money will show up by tomorrow, then. My bank is usually pretty good at depositing payments quickly even on Saturdays, but for some reason they held it off yesterday. This is also my first time depositing on my card instead of PayPal, so I just wanted to make sure it will go through okay. Thanks again everyone for the help.


I've never had any deposits made over the weekend, never. I usually sign in early in the morning, transfer funds to paypal and they are there before the end of the day. Never come through on the weekends.


----------



## calflu

I hope things turn out well for you

But I do want to say in the occasions I need to contact Tradesy, they are responsive and reply me very quickly 

You can contact them on their site or thru the app

I flagged an item that was inaccurately listed and nothing happened

So I messaged them on the mobile app. They responded right away and removed the listing for authentication 

Plus, you can send pics on the mobile app too! Love that feature! 


Try that and see if that helps




queenlilly said:


> Unfortunately, Tradesy actually never did contact me regarding any returns. I found out by looking at my "Manage Payouts" page. If there are no problems, it will tell you underneath your "In Escrow" column the date the next funds will be available to be released. However, if there is a problem, it will not give you a date in this column, it will say "Item Returned". Which the 1st time this happened to me, I freaked out because I did not know what was going on! As of now, I have had 2-3 returns. Like I said previously, the 1st item was the Burberry scarf that the buyer was claiming was a fake; however, that issue was solved as the scarf was verified to be authentic and the funds were released to me immediately. The 2nd incident was the David Yurman earrings that the buyer actually broke and tried to claim they arrived in that condition. As I , also, previously stated, I got screwed on that!! However, as of today, I sold a Dior lady bag that was delivered to the buyer today. Earlier today she emailed me telling the bag arrived and she was very happy with it. Then a couple of hours later, she emailed again and told me that she thinks the bag is a counterfeit!! This was a big sale for me so I was livid!! I have been emailing her all day as I offered to send a copy of the original receipt. But she would never give me her email address for me to be able do this. So, I kept checking my "manage payouts" page to see if it said "item returned". She never did send me her email but about midnight tonight she emailed me again saying that she is going to keep the bag. She , also, told me that she contacted Tradesy several times to let them know she made a mistake. It is very difficult to understand her because she is not American. But I think she is going to keep the bag. But the worst part is that Tradesy can not actually be contacted until Monday because they only have telephone hours Mon.-Fri. 9:00-4:00 PT. Which is very frustrating to say the least!! And if you email them, you usually will not receive a response for at least 2-3 days!! They method of communication is pathetic!! I am so sorry that I am rambling on but back to your question, as far as when did I find out about the return. Again, Tradesy NEVER did tell me!! And I am not sure if they were ever going to email me about it!! You just have to keep a close eye on your "manage payouts" page. Also, track your packages because Tradesy is supposed to release your funds exactly 96 hours after the item has been delivered. Unless, the buyer contacts Tradesy and tells them they have received the item and are happy with their purchase. If they do that, Tradesy will release the funds to you right away. Overall, I am much happier with Tradesy verses Ebay!! But some of the things I am reading on here are beginning to make me very skeptical!! I hope some of this information has helped you somewhat!! Again, good luck!!
> 
> P.S. Just be careful because even though Tradesy is not Ebay, the customers are the same!! And they are all going to try and scam you in any way possible!!


----------



## thebaglady2015

calflu said:


> I hope things turn out well for you
> 
> But I do want to say in the occasions I need to contact Tradesy, they are responsive and reply me very quickly
> 
> You can contact them on their site or thru the app
> 
> I flagged an item that was inaccurately listed and nothing happened
> 
> So I messaged them on the mobile app. They responded right away and removed the listing for authentication
> 
> Plus, you can send pics on the mobile app too! Love that feature!
> 
> 
> Try that and see if that helps


Thank you all. So what company(s) do you all recommend as the most reliable authenticator? (besides you all, of course.). TIA


----------



## queenlilly

anthrosphere said:


> I withdrew my funds into my debit card on Friday, how long will it take for my bank to deposit it? Anyone know?


Usually the funds transfer pretty quickly. I have had them go into my bank account anywhere between 1-3 business days. However, considering you transferred them on a Friday, they should show up in your back account by today (Monday 2/2) or by tomorrow at the latest. I hope this helps! Good luck!!


----------



## anthrosphere

queenlilly said:


> Usually the funds transfer pretty quickly. I have had them go into my bank account anywhere between 1-3 business days. However, considering you transferred them on a Friday, they should show up in your back account by today (Monday 2/2) or by tomorrow at the latest. I hope this helps! Good luck!!




Thank you! The money hasn't shown up yet. Hopefully later tonight or tomorrow it will appear. Crossing fingers!


----------



## queenlilly

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! The money hasn't shown up yet. Hopefully later tonight or tomorrow it will appear. Crossing fingers!


I transferred some money on Sunday and I am hoping they show by tomorrow as well. But they should be there for both us!! Good luck!!


----------



## calflu

Authenticate4U I'd say from what I read on the forum. Others can probably chime in too




thebaglady2015 said:


> Thank you all. So what company(s) do you all recommend as the most reliable authenticator? (besides you all, of course.). TIA


----------



## missbanff

calflu said:


> Authenticate4U I'd say from what I read on the forum. Others can probably chime in too



Agree, A4U for all brands and A4U or Enticeler for Chanel


----------



## anthrosphere

queenlilly said:


> I transferred some money on Sunday and I am hoping they show by tomorrow as well. But they should be there for both us!! Good luck!!




Sadly the money has not shown up yet. I'm getting worried. I'll wait for one more day and if it's not in my account, I'll have to contact tradesy. This stinks. I'm not going to deposit through my card next time.


----------



## momof3boyz

anthrosphere said:


> Sadly the money has not shown up yet. I'm getting worried. I'll wait for one more day and if it's not in my account, I'll have to contact tradesy. This stinks. I'm not going to deposit through my card next time.



Did you transfer the money to your checking account / debit card ?   I know sometimes the banks can be slow .


----------



## anthrosphere

momof3boyz said:


> Did you transfer the money to your checking account / debit card ?   I know sometimes the banks can be slow .




It was deposited via my Debit card. I thought it would be faster this way but I was wrong. I should've gone through the PayPal route. This sucks.


----------



## Toby93

thebaglady2015 said:


> If you withdraw to paypal, it's never more than a day, but to a bank account has taken a couple of days.



^^This^^


----------



## queenlilly

queenlilly said:


> Usually the funds transfer pretty quickly. I have had them go into my bank account anywhere between 1-3 business days. However, considering you transferred them on a Friday, they should show up in your back account by today (Monday 2/2) or by tomorrow at the latest. I hope this helps! Good luck!!


I received my funds today and just wanted to make sure that yours were available today as well. I hope so!!


----------



## anthrosphere

queenlilly said:


> I received my funds today and just wanted to make sure that yours were available today as well. I hope so!!




Yes!! I got my funds now!! I'm glad you got yours, too! What a relief!


----------



## queenlilly

anthrosphere said:


> Sadly the money has not shown up yet. I'm getting worried. I'll wait for one more day and if it's not in my account, I'll have to contact tradesy. This stinks. I'm not going to deposit through my card next time.


My funds came through today. Did you get your yet? I am keeping my fingers crossed that you got your as well. Good luck!!


----------



## queenlilly

anthrosphere said:


> Yes!! I got my funds now!! I'm glad you got yours, too! What a relief!


Oh I am so happy you received your funds as well!! Good luck!!


----------



## Stacy31

Hello! I am so glad I found this thread. I am getting frustrated with the lack of protection for sellers from shady buyers on Ebay, and I am looking into selling on Tradesy.  Can someone tell me how we receive payment? I am not set up to receive credit cards and I usually require payment through paypal only.  Does tradesy process the payments and issue checks? How does it work? Thanks in advance!


----------



## poopsie

Stacy31 said:


> Hello! I am so glad I found this thread. I am getting frustrated with the lack of protection for sellers from shady buyers on Ebay, and I am looking into selling on Tradesy.  Can someone tell me how we receive payment? I am not set up to receive credit cards and I usually require payment through paypal only.  Does tradesy process the payments and issue checks? How does it work? Thanks in advance!





This is from the Tradesy website


http://tradesy.helpshift.com/a/tradesy/?s=selling


----------



## legaldiva

queenlilly said:


> Oh my gosh!! How did this happen?? I thought Tradesy's return policy was that they had to be notified within 3 days of the delivery of the item and then the buyer has 10 days to actually return the item. How were they able to pull your funds after THREE MONTHS?? After hearing this, I am beginning to become very skeptical of Tradesy!! I do not want to go back to Ebay. Especially now that Paypal has revised their return policy to SIX MONTHS!! This is absolutely ludicrous!! And Paypal has told me "many" times that the seller will "never" win a case on Paypal because they will not dispute the credit card companies!! It is a lost cause!! On Ebay, I had so many people ruin my good designer items and return them saying they arrived in this condition. And, of course, the seller never wins on Ebay either!! They have actually told me that they almost always favor the buyer too!! It is a complete no win situation either way you turn. But I am very curious as to how and why Tradesy pulled your funds after 3-4 months. I am trying to make sense of this and I am just shaking my head. What was their explanation for this? Thanks!!



Tradesy is getting a little bizarre.  I sold an Hermes Constance belt kit I purchased at the boutique in the Frankfurt airport; buyer couldn't get a tarnish mark out of it, requested a return and then never sent it.  My funds were held for 10 days, then released.  Annoying.

Now I just sold a gorgeous black patent Fendi bag I purchased from a lovely seller via the Marketplaza.  Buyer claims her "leather guy" couldn't authenticate, and it is now marked for a return.  WTF.  I'm having a little more compassion for Ebay.  Previous posters were right: the crazy buyers are everywhere.

I'm a little worried about the latest return having read the other posts that AF and Tradesy aren't expert authenticators.


----------



## Stacy31

poopsie said:


> This is from the Tradesy website
> 
> 
> http://tradesy.helpshift.com/a/tradesy/?s=selling


 


Thanks so much! I've purchased from Tradesy before and I have an account, but I never considered selling before. Thanks again--this link is very helpful


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

It looks like all LV items are on sale on Tradesy today!

This morning, I checked my listings and saw that all of my LV items are on sale, so I checked LV listings in general. It looks like all LV is included. This sale is not advertised, and I have no idea when it ends.  I might email Tradesy to find out how long this sale will last. I will let you know if I find out.

Happy shopping or browsing!


----------



## ThisVNchick

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> It looks like all LV items are on sale on Tradesy today!
> 
> This morning, I checked my listings and saw that all of my LV items are on sale, so I checked LV listings in general. It looks like all LV is included. This sale is not advertised, and I have no idea when it ends.  I might email Tradesy to find out how long this sale will last. I will let you know if I find out.
> 
> Happy shopping or browsing!



Hopefully, they'll run a Valentine's Day promo ($200 off $750+, $100 off $500) and that should sweeten up the deal for lots of shoppers.


----------



## queenlilly

Stacy31 said:


> Hello! I am so glad I found this thread. I am getting frustrated with the lack of protection for sellers from shady buyers on Ebay, and I am looking into selling on Tradesy.  Can someone tell me how we receive payment? I am not set up to receive credit cards and I usually require payment through paypal only.  Does tradesy process the payments and issue checks? How does it work? Thanks in advance!


Tradesy releases their funds directly to your bank account or through Paypal. You have the choice as soon as the funds are available to you. Either way you choose, they take a 2.9% out to transfer the money. But it is very easy and the funds are usually transferred into your account within 1-3 business days. I always transfer directly into my bank account and the other day, I transferred some money and it was in my bank account the very next day!! Typically it will take 2 business days but like I said, I have had them in my bank by the next day sometimes! Good luck!!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

ThisVNchick said:


> Hopefully, they'll run a Valentine's Day promo ($200 off $750+, $100 off $500) and that should sweeten up the deal for lots of shoppers.


 
I hope so!


----------



## LVoeletters

ThisVNchick said:


> Hopefully, they'll run a Valentine's Day promo ($200 off $750+, $100 off $500) and that should sweeten up the deal for lots of shoppers.




I hope so as well! There's a bag I forgot I wanted that is still available during the last tradesy sale !


----------



## Tulip2

I'm not familiar with Tradesy.  I'm sorry, but it seems many of these "sale" prices are way above other trusted sites.

Am I the only one noticing this?  Any information about Tradesy is greatly appreciated!


----------



## alansgail

Tulip2 said:


> I'm not familiar with Tradesy.  I'm sorry, but it seems many of these "sale" prices are way above other trusted sites.
> 
> Am I the only one noticing this?  Any information about Tradesy is greatly appreciated!


The main thing I will say about Tradesy is to make REAL sure you love the bag because if you don't they won't refund your money, only give you an in store credit to be spent on their site.
This applies for those instances where you change your mind or don't care for the bag.
If the bag is counterfeit, not as described, or otherwise misrepresented they will give you a choice.
Please make sure you read their terms very carefully.


----------



## Daisy22

Tulip2 said:


> I'm not familiar with Tradesy.  I'm sorry, but it seems many of these "sale" prices are way above other trusted sites.
> 
> Am I the only one noticing this?  Any information about Tradesy is greatly appreciated!


 
No I wondered the same thing -- even many of the sale prices I saw seemed high compared to other resale stes


----------



## Vee1227

Be careful...I just got an email today that someone "stole" one of my pics of my LV Cosmetic bag in DE and had it on Tradesy as for sale. I couldn't believe it...but sure enough...there it was. They had it "on sale" for $85!! The person who let me know reported it and it was pulled off the site. That's the first time it's ever happened to me. I guess I'd better learn to watermark my pics!!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Tulip2 said:


> I'm not familiar with Tradesy.  I'm sorry, but it seems many of these "sale" prices are way above other trusted sites.
> 
> Am I the only one noticing this?  Any information about Tradesy is greatly appreciated!



Basically, Tradesy is like eBay, but all items are offered with a "buy-it-now" price. There are no auctions on Tradesy (as far as I know), and Tradesy offers only fashion items.

All items are sold by individual sellers, not a company, again like eBay. So, just like on eBay, buyers have to be careful what they purchase and get items authenticated if they have any doubts or want the additional peace of mind. Prices are set by individual sellers and will vary as they do on eBay. While the market sets the price for no-reserve auctions on eBay (as long as there are no shill bidders), the individual sellers set the prices on Tradesy. Of course, something is worth only what someone is willing to pay for it.  Tradesy sellers can accept lower offers from buyers (just like eBay's "Best Offer" option).

Tradesy offers a return policy, unlike eBay (although individual eBay sellers do accept returns), but, yes, the refund is a Tradesy credit. For some, that beats being stuck with something that doesn't fit. I have given away to goodwill so many items from eBay that did not work for me.

As another member stated, Tradesy buyers are protected against fraud and inaccurate descriptions. Tradesy sellers are protected against buyers who change their minds in five days or five-and-a-half months!

Other benefits Tradesy offers buyers (over Fashionphile or Yoogis) are the frequent sales (that do not count against the seller) and the opportunity to negotiate prices with sellers. Sales and price reductions come around infrequently on Yoogi's and Fashionphile, but BBS frequently offers sales.

The best things that eBay, Tradesy, Fashionphile, Yoogi's, and BBS offer buyers? Options and marketplace competition!

HTH!


----------



## calflu

I recently had my share too about crazy buyers. A buyer claimed a brand new SLG I sold was used while it was never used before I shipped it. 

This has been my biggest worry for selling on Tradesy. I like Shop Hers process better although they take higher cuts.


I hope she didn't use it and then sent it back to Tradesy claiming used. I recorded the whole packaging process and hopefully I don't need it! 


She had it for at least 7-8 days before she sent it back to Tradesy. 





legaldiva said:


> Tradesy is getting a little bizarre.  I sold an Hermes Constance belt kit I purchased at the boutique in the Frankfurt airport; buyer couldn't get a tarnish mark out of it, requested a return and then never sent it.  My funds were held for 10 days, then released.  Annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just sold a gorgeous black patent Fendi bag I purchased from a lovely seller via the Marketplaza.  Buyer claims her "leather guy" couldn't authenticate, and it is now marked for a return.  WTF.  I'm having a little more compassion for Ebay.  Previous posters were right: the crazy buyers are everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little worried about the latest return having read the other posts that AF and Tradesy aren't expert authenticators.


----------



## calflu

I always choose PayPal and here is why.

It costs Tradesy nothing to do ACH transfer to move funding to your bank accounts but they have to pay PayPal 2.9% if you go with PayPal option 

So initially when Tradesy only had PayPal option to transfer funding out, I was ok paying 2.9%! After Tradesy added the banking account option, they take 2.9% cut for all payout options and I really don't think this is fair. 


And this is also why you need to wait more days for transferring to your bank account. ACH transfers are processed as batch, not real time by banks. So for the $$$ they take into their pockets and the speed of money going into one's account, I refuse to use bank account for payout 



thebaglady2015 said:


> If you withdraw to paypal, it's never more than a day, but to a bank account has taken a couple of days.







queenlilly said:


> Tradesy releases their funds directly to your bank account or through Paypal. You have the choice as soon as the funds are available to you. Either way you choose, they take a 2.9% out to transfer the money. But it is very easy and the funds are usually transferred into your account within 1-3 business days. I always transfer directly into my bank account and the other day, I transferred some money and it was in my bank account the very next day!! Typically it will take 2 business days but like I said, I have had them in my bank by the next day sometimes! Good luck!!


----------



## Tulip2

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Basically, Tradesy is like eBay, but all items are offered with a "buy-it-now" price. There are no auctions on Tradesy (as far as I know), and Tradesy offers only fashion items.
> 
> All items are sold by individual sellers, not a company, again like eBay. So, just like on eBay, buyers have to be careful what they purchase and get items authenticated if they have any doubts or want the additional peace of mind. Prices are set by individual sellers and will vary as they do on eBay. While the market sets the price for no-reserve auctions on eBay (as long as there are no shill bidders), the individual sellers set the prices on Tradesy. Of course, something is worth only what someone is willing to pay for it.  Tradesy sellers can accept lower offers from buyers (just like eBay's "Best Offer" option).
> 
> Tradesy offers a return policy, unlike eBay (although individual eBay sellers do accept returns), but, yes, the refund is a Tradesy credit. For some, that beats being stuck with something that doesn't fit. I have given away to goodwill so many items from eBay that did not work for me.
> 
> As another member stated, Tradesy buyers are protected against fraud and inaccurate descriptions. Tradesy sellers are protected against buyers who change their minds in five days or five-and-a-half months!
> 
> Other benefits Tradesy offers buyers (over Fashionphile or Yoogis) are the frequent sales (that do not count against the seller) and the opportunity to negotiate prices with sellers. Sales and price reductions come around infrequently on Yoogi's and Fashionphile, but BBS frequently offers sales.
> 
> The best things that eBay, Tradesy, Fashionphile, Yoogi's, and BBS offer buyers? Options and marketplace competition!
> 
> HTH!



Wow, thank you for taking the time to explain all of this to me.  It helps a lot!


----------



## ThisVNchick

calflu said:


> I always choose PayPal and here is why.
> 
> It costs Tradesy nothing to do ACH transfer to move funding to your bank accounts but they have to pay PayPal 2.9% if you go with PayPal option
> 
> So initially when Tradesy only had PayPal option to transfer funding out, I was ok paying 2.9%! After Tradesy added the banking account option, they take 2.9% cut for all payout options and I really don't think this is fair.
> 
> 
> And this is also why you need to wait more days for transferring to your bank account. ACH transfers are processed as batch, not real time by banks. So for the $$$ they take into their pockets and the speed of money going into one's account, I refuse to use bank account for payout




I don't think Tradesy has its own way of collecting money. I read somewhere that they use PayPal as the middle man to process transactions. So the moment a transaction occurs, it costs Tradesy 2.9%. So whether you transfer your money to PayPal or do an ACH transfer, you still get hit with the 2.9%, not for the transfer but really that's the initial transaction cost that Tradesy had to pay to complete the transaction between seller and buyer.


----------



## ThisVNchick

calflu said:


> I recently had my share too about crazy buyers. A buyer claimed a brand new SLG I sold was used while it was never used before I shipped it.
> 
> This has been my biggest worry for selling on Tradesy. I like Shop Hers process better although they take higher cuts.
> 
> 
> I hope she didn't use it and then sent it back to Tradesy claiming used. I recorded the whole packaging process and hopefully I don't need it!
> 
> 
> She had it for at least 7-8 days before she sent it back to Tradesy.




If you can tag an item, definitely do so. I tag everything from bags to wallets. I make my own tags too and they are obnoxiously big and ugly. I find that people are less likely to use these items in public and then try to return them as "used" (my items are usually all new). 

I also film myself as I am packing the items up, but having a second deterring method also helps.


----------



## legaldiva

ThisVNchick said:


> If you can tag an item, definitely do so. I tag everything from bags to wallets. I make my own tags too and they are obnoxiously big and ugly. I find that people are less likely to use these items in public and then try to return them as "used" (my items are usually all new).
> 
> I also film myself as I am packing the items up, but having a second deterring method also helps.
> 
> View attachment 2888970
> View attachment 2888971





Thank you for sharing this!! I'm going to start tagging my items, too. I assume you take a photo with the item tagged right before you ship?


----------



## ThisVNchick

legaldiva said:


> Thank you for sharing this!! I'm going to start tagging my items, too. I assume you take a photo with the item tagged right before you ship?




I tag the item first and then film myself packing it so the recoding shows that the item had a security tag before it went into the box.


----------



## queenlilly

ThisVNchick said:


> If you can tag an item, definitely do so. I tag everything from bags to wallets. I make my own tags too and they are obnoxiously big and ugly. I find that people are less likely to use these items in public and then try to return them as "used" (my items are usually all new).
> 
> I also film myself as I am packing the items up, but having a second deterring method also helps.
> 
> View attachment 2888970
> View attachment 2888971


Excellent idea!! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## calflu

Good idea!!! Never thought about that! 



ThisVNchick said:


> If you can tag an item, definitely do so. I tag everything from bags to wallets. I make my own tags too and they are obnoxiously big and ugly. I find that people are less likely to use these items in public and then try to return them as "used" (my items are usually all new).
> 
> I also film myself as I am packing the items up, but having a second deterring method also helps.
> 
> View attachment 2888970
> View attachment 2888971


----------



## calflu

All businesses pay this fee if they want to take credit cards. The 2.9% hit Tradesy as long as buyers use credit card to pay. And this 2.9% actually goes to card network. This is the cost of doing business. 

But before, Tradesy's reasoning of passing on this 2.9% to sellers cashing out is b/c they register as merchant account on Paypal and they pay PayPal $$$ to move funds from their PayPal acct to sellers. While ACH doesn't cost them anything in reality, they still charge 2.9% to incentivize you to shop on Tradesy.




ThisVNchick said:


> I don't think Tradesy has its own way of collecting money. I read somewhere that they use PayPal as the middle man to process transactions. So the moment a transaction occurs, it costs Tradesy 2.9%. So whether you transfer your money to PayPal or do an ACH transfer, you still get hit with the 2.9%, not for the transfer but really that's the initial transaction cost that Tradesy had to pay to complete the transaction between seller and buyer.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, thank you for taking the time to explain all of this to me.  It helps a lot!



You're welcome! Glad it helps!


----------



## Loveppamx

I recently purchased a keepall bandouliere 50 and it was very questionable... the TTs in the Louis Vuitton logo were touching and it just didnt sit well with me so i returned it... once they received it, i received an email stating that staff inspected the bag and found it to be 100% authentic and only granted me site credit for my return... what i did like was their free shipping (both ways) and they were fairly quick with their rsponses and the return process itself was quite easy... another thing i didnt like was that this site does not authenticate the items UNLESS theres a return...


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Loveppamx said:


> I recently purchased a keepall bandouliere 50 and it was very questionable... the TTs in the Louis Vuitton logo were touching and it just didnt sit well with me so i returned it... once they received it, i received an email stating that staff inspected the bag and found it to be 100% authentic and only granted me site credit for my return... what i did like was their free shipping (both ways) and they were fairly quick with their rsponses and the return process itself was quite easy... another thing i didnt like was that this site does not authenticate the items UNLESS theres a return...



Hi!

I am sorry to hear about your experience with questionable authenticity! I encourage you to get items authenticated on TPF before buying them. Just in case you did not know about this TPF service, here's the link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ad-the-rules-and-use-878933.html#post27282131

Sometimes it takes a little longer to get Tradesy items authenticated b/c not all of the authenticators (who are volunteering their time to fight counterfeiting!) are Tradesy members. If the authenticator on duty at that time is not a Tradesy member, she/he will bump it for an authenticator who is a Tradesy member. You might have to keep an eye on your post and bump it again for another authenticator.


----------



## alansgail

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-1786799/?tref=category

This recently happened on the Tradesy site.......be very careful! Completely outrageous. I recently had a very bad experience on this site. My seller told me she had canceled my order and I believed her but a few days later as I checked my bank account I was surprised to see that this order was actually going through.
Hmmm, so my order was canceled yet they still collected my money? Not how a legit business is run......


----------



## Loveppamx

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your experience with questionable authenticity! I encourage you to get items authenticated on TPF before buying them. Just in case you did not know about this TPF service, here's the link:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ad-the-rules-and-use-878933.html#post27282131
> 
> Sometimes it takes a little longer to get Tradesy items authenticated b/c not all of the authenticators (who are volunteering their time to fight counterfeiting!) are Tradesy members. If the authenticator on duty at that time is not a Tradesy member, she/he will bump it for an authenticator who is a Tradesy member. You might have to keep an eye on your post and bump it again for another authenticator.



Unfortunately i learned of TPF after my keepall purchase and return but the upside is TPF did ok a Trousse Toilette that i just purchased with the credit i had from the keepall return


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Loveppamx said:


> Unfortunately i learned of TPF after my keepall purchase and return but the upside is TPF did ok a Trousse Toilette that i just purchased with the credit i had from the keepall return



Good to hear about the go-ahead on the Trousse Toilette from the authenticators! I hope that you enjoy using it!


----------



## thebaglady2015

anthrosphere said:


> Sadly the money has not shown up yet. I'm getting worried. I'll wait for one more day and if it's not in my account, I'll have to contact tradesy. This stinks. I'm not going to deposit through my card next time.


So I am back to state that I was ripped off by Tradesy and when I called them on it, they suspended all of my accounts. So don't go by anything I have stated. I cannot deal with a company that will not support their decisions or admit their crooked mistakes. They accused me of selling counterfeit goods, but when I confronted AF, they asked for the certificate number that was given to Tradesy. Both the PF & the ebay fashion board have concluded that my tote is indeed authentic.  I have sent it to A4U and am awaiting their reply.  Terite has always been spot on and I have no doubt she is this time too.

So I guess I may be better off than dealing with a company that accused me of selling 2 Replica Rebecca Minkoff wallets (yup, you heard me), and a fake Burberry.  This is very upsetting, but in the long run I guess I will be better off. Slander and Liable are things I do not do, unlike tradesy I guess.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

alansgail said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-1786799/?tref=category
> 
> This recently happened on the Tradesy site.......be very careful! Completely outrageous. I recently had a very bad experience on this site. My seller told me she had canceled my order and I believed her but a few days later as I checked my bank account I was surprised to see that this order was actually going through.
> Hmmm, so my order was canceled yet they still collected my money? Not how a legit business is run......




The allegations in the link are despicable and illegal (of course), but it doesn't make sense. I am not challenging the validity of the info, but the mentality of the criminal. At least in my experience, Tradesy sellers do not get paid until about a week after the item has been delivered! (This is something that potential sellers should realize beforehand.)

All funds are held in escrow until four days after the item has been delivered. Then the funds are available to spend on Tradesy or to transfer to a bank account (or I think to a debit card and PayPal). So if someone sold an LV and sent a box of rocks, she would never get paid! Of course, what if the buyer lied and said she received rocks instead of a bag! What a nightmare! Buying / selling horror stories make me glad that my collection is almost depleted! 

So I am just saying . . . in addition to being unethical, a Tradesy seller would have to be dumb as a box of rocks to try to pull a stunt like that!


----------



## zombievixen

The buyer of one of my newer bags on Tradesy is asking for the little white bar code for the bag I sold. She already has the original receipt and care tag. Only one of my bags has ever had one of those bar codes and it was purchased at the LV in Vegas. None of my online purchases have came with one. Now I am worried she's going to try to say it's not authentic. The money is still in escrow.


----------



## helloprincessj

I've bought and sold on Tradesy  Great experience selling and buying!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

zombievixen said:


> The buyer of one of my newer bags on Tradesy is asking for the little white bar code for the bag I sold. She already has the original receipt and care tag. Only one of my bags has ever had one of those bar codes and it was purchased at the LV in Vegas. None of my online purchases have came with one. Now I am worried she's going to try to say it's not authentic. The money is still in escrow.



Ugh! Sorry to hear that, but I bet you are going to be ok. If you showed or mentioned the bar code tag in the listing and did not send it, you might have a problem. If it was not part of the listing, you should not be held responsible for providing it.

If she decides to return it, my guess is that Tradesy will side with you. Please keep us posted.

Most of my LVs did not come with that tag either.

I have a question for you: Do you remove personal information from the original receipt when you include one in the sale? If so, do you cut it off the tag or cross it out with a marker (or something else)? I have never included a receipt. I was going to include receipts for a couple of new LE items, but I had a change of heart and cancelled the listings. TIA!


----------



## thewave1969

I inquired recently with Tradesy, called them on the phone, as they had a tote I was interested but pictures weren't good enough. They said if I could return if I wasn't satisfied but with Tradesy credit only. I thought it was not a good policy therefore I didn't purchase


----------



## alansgail

thewave1969 said:


> I inquired recently with Tradesy, called them on the phone, as they had a tote I was interested but pictures weren't good enough. They said if I could return if I wasn't satisfied but with Tradesy credit only. I thought it was not a good policy therefore I didn't purchase


Yep, their return policy is awful! It's simply not good customer service to provide in store credit only. Especially with the high prices there.
Horrible service in my opinion and certainly not customer friendly......and from what I've been reading online as far as complaints for this site it's not even seller friendly.


----------



## ThisVNchick

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Ugh! Sorry to hear that, but I bet you are going to be ok. If you showed or mentioned the bar code tag in the listing and did not send it, you might have a problem. If it was not part of the listing, you should not be held responsible for providing it.
> 
> If she decides to return it, my guess is that Tradesy will side with you. Please keep us posted.
> 
> Most of my LVs did not come with that tag either.
> 
> I have a question for you: Do you remove personal information from the original receipt when you include one in the sale? If so, do you cut it off the tag or cross it out with a marker (or something else)? I have never included a receipt. I was going to include receipts for a couple of new LE items, but I had a change of heart and cancelled the listings. TIA!



I take a white piece of paper, tape it over my personal information and photocopy the "new" receipt. I never send out my original receipt. I always state in my listing that "a COPY of the original receipt is available upon the request of the buyer".


----------



## ThisVNchick

alansgail said:


> Yep, their return policy is awful! It's simply not good customer service to provide in store credit only. Especially with the high prices there.
> Horrible service in my opinion and certainly not customer friendly......and from what I've been reading online as far as complaints for this site it's not even seller friendly.



To be fair, if you buy an item and then decide it's not for you (buyer's remorse/change your mind), why should Tradesy have to give you a refund back to the original source? They are willing to accept the return and then sell the item again. Not every item sells right away, so the longer the item stays not sold, Tradesy is technically out of that amount since they have already paid the seller. So I agree with their return policy. If you buy it, decide it's not for you (buyer's remorse), you should only receive store credit. That way, it encourages the buyer to buy and use the credit so Tradesy can make that money back. Buyer's remorse should not be encouraged or rewarded, that would just be another eBay business model. 

On the other hand, if you received an item that was not as described or not authentic, Tradesy does refund the money back to the original form of payment. So it's not always store credit. From my prespective, Tradesy's business model is much more seller friendly than eBay, which is where a lot of small time sellers are migrating from.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

ThisVNchick said:


> I take a white piece of paper, tape it over my personal information and photocopy the "new" receipt. I never send out my original receipt. I always state in my listing that "a COPY of the original receipt is available upon the request of the buyer".



Thank you for this helpful, sensible information!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

thisvnchick said:


> to be fair, if you buy an item and then decide it's not for you (buyer's remorse/change your mind), why should tradesy have to give you a refund back to the original source? They are willing to accept the return and then sell the item again. Not every item sells right away, so the longer the item stays not sold, tradesy is technically out of that amount since they have already paid the seller. So i agree with their return policy. If you buy it, decide it's not for you (buyer's remorse), you should only receive store credit. That way, it encourages the buyer to buy and use the credit so tradesy can make that money back. Buyer's remorse should not be encouraged or rewarded, that would just be another ebay business model.
> 
> On the other hand, if you received an item that was not as described or not authentic, tradesy does refund the money back to the original form of payment. So it's not always store credit. From my prespective, tradesy's business model is much more seller friendly than ebay, which is where a lot of small time sellers are migrating from.



+1!


----------



## LVgirl_68

Do they ship internationally ?


----------



## ThisVNchick

So I am a little confused about something...hoping that someone can help. 

I just sold a brand new pair of Ferragamo Vara flats. The moment Tradesy detected that USPS had scanned my packaged, Tradesy made my funds available for withdrawl. I thought there was a 4 day grace period before I am allowed to do this? I thought it was weird because last week I sold a used pair of Miu Miu sandals for $60 and my funds were in escrow for 4 days after the item was delivered to the buyer. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> So I am a little confused about something...hoping that someone can help.
> 
> I just sold a brand new pair of Ferragamo Vara flats. The moment Tradesy detected that USPS had scanned my packaged, Tradesy made my funds available for withdrawl. I thought there was a 4 day grace period before I am allowed to do this? I thought it was weird because last week I sold a used pair of Miu Miu sandals for $60 and my funds were in escrow for 4 days after the item was delivered to the buyer.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I don't know anything about Tradesy, but maybe they are like Paypal and other sites and you only have an escrow period when you are a new seller. Once you have established a pattern of following through, they trust you enough to release your funds.


----------



## jdavidyan

alansgail said:


> Yep, their return policy is awful! It's simply not good customer service to provide in store credit only. Especially with the high prices there.
> Horrible service in my opinion and certainly not customer friendly......and from what I've been reading online as far as complaints for this site it's not even seller friendly.


Thanks for pointing it out. I was debating whether I should purchase from there. I didnt realize you only got their credit and not money back.
Julia


----------



## alansgail

ThisVNchick said:


> To be fair, if you buy an item and then decide it's not for you (buyer's remorse/change your mind), why should Tradesy have to give you a refund back to the original source? They are willing to accept the return and then sell the item again. Not every item sells right away, so the longer the item stays not sold, Tradesy is technically out of that amount since they have already paid the seller. So I agree with their return policy. If you buy it, decide it's not for you (buyer's remorse), you should only receive store credit. That way, it encourages the buyer to buy and use the credit so Tradesy can make that money back. Buyer's remorse should not be encouraged or rewarded, that would just be another eBay business model.
> 
> On the other hand, if you received an item that was not as described or not authentic, Tradesy does refund the money back to the original form of payment. So it's not always store credit. From my prespective, Tradesy's business model is much more seller friendly than eBay, which is where a lot of small time sellers are migrating from.


Yes, Tradesy is more SELLER friendly, not customer friendly. A customer should be able to return a purchase (in the same condition that they received it of course) for a complete refund to their original source of payment. That's how great customer service works. Quite frankly I don't care about T as a company and what's best for them, I was talking strictly from a customer's standpoint.
When I purchased a bag on T I accidentally put it on the wrong cc. My mistake, yes, but it was like pulling teeth to get my money back. Seller finally canceled the sale after 2 days but Tradesy let the sale go through anyway and I had to go through paypals fraud department to get my $$ back from Tradesy......defintitely NOT customer friendly and would never purchase anything from that site again. Just my own little experience, if you google complaints about the site it's rather eye-opening.


----------



## sunsh1ne

I'm in the process of selling my first item. It'll be delivered in a couple of days, hopefully the buyer is satisfied.

I haven't made a purchase yet, but i've seen some really good deals that have me wanting to make a purchase. I'm a novice at pre-loved shopping, so I'm a little apprehensive.


----------



## ThisVNchick

alansgail said:


> Yes, Tradesy is more SELLER friendly, not customer friendly. A customer should be able to return a purchase (in the same condition that they received it of course) for a complete refund to their original source of payment. That's how great customer service works. Quite frankly I don't care about T as a company and what's best for them, I was talking strictly from a customer's standpoint.
> When I purchased a bag on T I accidentally put it on the wrong cc. My mistake, yes, but it was like pulling teeth to get my money back. Seller finally canceled the sale after 2 days but Tradesy let the sale go through anyway and I had to go through paypals fraud department to get my $$ back from Tradesy......defintitely NOT customer friendly and would never purchase anything from that site again. Just my own little experience, if you google complaints about the site it's rather eye-opening.



If you say it like that, then no resell site is really customer friendly, except for eBay where you can buy and return for no reason and get a full refund. Why not hop over to the eBay forum and see how small time sellers feel about that business model? Most of these sites sell pre-loved items and the policy for most sellers is "all sales are final". Why should Tradesy (or any other resell site) have to take a return and refund your money back to the original form just because you changed your mind about an item? Let's say they take the return, don't want to keep the item in order to not take a loss and return the item back to the seller. Why should the seller be punished just because the buyer is fickle? The seller nor the site did nothing wrong. No, there has to be repercussions for buyers like that. Otherwise, you'd just have lots of buyers buying on impulse, returning, and requesting a full refund. And if you're looking for that kind of market, go buy on eBay. Don't complain about why Tradesy is not operating up to your standards, when in fact lots of small time sellers from eBay are moving over to Tradesy because they absolutely hate that business model that eBay is currently running. It's not always about the buyer/customer and a lot of small time sellers are glad that there is such a site that has some seller protection and rewards sellers when they have done everything right.  

If you want the full-on customer service, then you are better off buying retail. The escalated price that you pay for in a boutique pays for the all the glitz and glam of the purchase and also the right to for a full refund within 14 days or store credit up to 30 days.


----------



## jyyanks

ThisVNchick said:


> So I am a little confused about something...hoping that someone can help.
> 
> I just sold a brand new pair of Ferragamo Vara flats. The moment Tradesy detected that USPS had scanned my packaged, Tradesy made my funds available for withdrawl. I thought there was a 4 day grace period before I am allowed to do this? I thought it was weird because last week I sold a used pair of Miu Miu sandals for $60 and my funds were in escrow for 4 days after the item was delivered to the buyer.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Yeah. It's strange. For some items I get immediate payment but for high value items or items which are often copied and there are a lot of fakes in the market (LV, Hermes etc) there is a 4 day grace period.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jyyanks said:


> Yeah. It's strange. For some items I get immediate payment but for high value items or items which are often copied and there are a lot of fakes in the market (LV, Hermes etc) there is a 4 day grace period.




Well the Ferragamo was a $300 sale vs the used $60 Miu Miu. I just didn't understand how that worked out. So what happens if the buyer decides to file a SNAD or says my item is not authentic? Does my account go into negative (let's say I take the money out)? I know the item I sold is brand new since it still has all of the stuffing and I bought the shoes from Bloomies, but I always worry that I'll come across a nut case.


----------



## calflu

Your inbox is full..&#128549;


ThisVNchick said:


> Well the Ferragamo was a $300 sale vs the used $60 Miu Miu. I just didn't understand how that worked out. So what happens if the buyer decides to file a SNAD or says my item is not authentic? Does my account go into negative (let's say I take the money out)? I know the item I sold is brand new since it still has all of the stuffing and I bought the shoes from Bloomies, but I always worry that I'll come across a nut case.


----------



## ThisVNchick

calflu said:


> Your inbox is full..&#128549;




Yes I just got the email from PF as well. Cleared it for ya!


----------



## calflu

Not all the retailers refund to original form of payments


Hirishifer also does store credits only..and they sell designer items like Chanel. Also many boutiques in Europe and Australia have store credits only policy including LV and Chanel. I changed my mind on an LV item I bought in Germany but cannot return it. Sigh


There is no right or wrong answers on these. Nordstrom, BG and NM have open return policy so you always have the risks of spending big $$$ buying someone else's used bags. 

If you don't like Tradesy's return policy then shop else where. 

I can't commit big $$$ buying items or styles I never see in person so I don't buy from H.


----------



## alansgail

ThisVNchick said:


> If you say it like that, then no resell site is really customer friendly, except for eBay where you can buy and return for no reason and get a full refund. Why not hop over to the eBay forum and see how small time sellers feel about that business model? Most of these sites sell pre-loved items and the policy for most sellers is "all sales are final". Why should Tradesy (or any other resell site) have to take a return and refund your money back to the original form just because you changed your mind about an item? Let's say they take the return, don't want to keep the item in order to not take a loss and return the item back to the seller. Why should the seller be punished just because the buyer is fickle? The seller nor the site did nothing wrong. No, there has to be repercussions for buyers like that. Otherwise, you'd just have lots of buyers buying on impulse, returning, and requesting a full refund. And if you're looking for that kind of market, go buy on eBay. Don't complain about why Tradesy is not operating up to your standards, when in fact lots of small time sellers from eBay are moving over to Tradesy because they absolutely hate that business model that eBay is currently running. It's not always about the buyer/customer and a lot of small time sellers are glad that there is such a site that has some seller protection and rewards sellers when they have done everything right.
> 
> If you want the full-on customer service, then you are better off buying retail. The escalated price that you pay for in a boutique pays for the all the glitz and glam of the purchase and also the right to for a full refund within 14 days or store credit up to 30 days.


"There has to be repurcussions for buyers like that"? Yikes. We're all buyers, it's just where we shop that varies. It's actually quite common for buyers to make a mistake and purchase an item that for whatever reason doesn't work out for them. I have a very successful online shop and I take returns on any item as long as it's returned in the same condition it was sold and it's within a reasonable time frame. All customers want to know that if something doesn't work out for them for whatever reason then they can return it. It engenders a feeling of trust and for that reason I have a LOT of return customers.
Obviously our opinions on this subject vary, that's cool. We're lucky that we have so many options of where we can choose to spend our money....


----------



## alansgail

calflu said:


> Not all the retailers refund to original form of payments
> 
> 
> Hirishifer also does store credits only..and they sell designer items like Chanel. Also many boutiques in Europe and Australia have store credits only policy including LV and Chanel. I changed my mind on an LV item I bought in Germany but cannot return it. Sigh
> 
> 
> There is no right or wrong answers on these. Nordstrom, BG and NM have open return policy so you always have the risks of spending big $$$ buying someone else's used bags.
> 
> If you don't like Tradesy's return policy then shop else where.
> 
> I can't commit big $$$ buying items or styles I never see in person so I don't buy from H.


"If you don't like Tradesy's return policy then shop elsewhere". 
Thanks, already figured that out on my own.....it sounds just like the "customer service" rep from Tradesy. 
I was impressed!


----------



## kvtindc

I have both bought and sold items on Tradesy and I think their return  policy is very fair and strikes a good balance from both sides.  If the  item is mis-represented, you do get your money back to your original  form of payment.  If you just change your mind, I think it's actually  very nice of them to take it back for "store credit."  I can name  countless retail sites where discounted merchandise is always final sale  period.  And most of the sellers on Tradesy are just individuals, not  businesses, don't forget.  I think this is a very important point.   Tradesy is essentially just making it safer for individuals to conduct a  transaction...they are not an actual store that makes and sells good.   If two individuals met up in Starbucks to make a transaction and  exchange an item for money and walk away, you certainly couldn't get  anything back if you change your mind.  So "store credit" is actually  very nice considering that they are not a true retail store, they are  just facilitating transactions between individuals.


----------



## ThisVNchick

alansgail said:


> "There has to be repurcussions for buyers like that"? Yikes. We're all buyers, it's just where we shop that varies. It's actually quite common for buyers to make a mistake and purchase an item that for whatever reason doesn't work out for them. I have a very successful online shop and I take returns on any item as long as it's returned in the same condition it was sold and it's within a reasonable time frame. All customers want to know that if something doesn't work out for them for whatever reason then they can return it. It engenders a feeling of trust and for that reason I have a LOT of return customers.
> Obviously our opinions on this subject vary, that's cool. We're lucky that we have so many options of where we can choose to spend our money....





kvtindc said:


> I have both bought and sold items on Tradesy and I think their return  policy is very fair and strikes a good balance from both sides.  If the  item is mis-represented, you do get your money back to your original  form of payment.  If you just change your mind, I think it's actually  very nice of them to take it back for "store credit."  I can name  countless retail sites where discounted merchandise is always final sale  period.  *And most of the sellers on Tradesy are just individual, not  businesses, don't forget.  I think this is a very important point.   Tradesy is essentially just making it safer for individuals to conduct a  transaction...they are not an actual store that makes and sells good.*   If two individuals met up in Starbucks to make a transaction and  exchange an item for money and walk away, you certainly couldn't get  anything back if you change your mind.  So "store credit" is actually  very nice considering that they are not a true retail store, they are  just facilitating transactions between individuals.



+1 THIS EXACTLY. 

Tradesy is just a platform for sellers to sell; the company is not a store and is not in the business to resell things that buyers no longer want.

Other sites like eBay and Bonanza, which are also selling platforms, simply issue refunds and the sellers take the hit. Why should I be punished, as a seller, if I have done nothing wrong? It's not fair. I am not running a business like you are, so I am not in the market for "returning customers". I clean my closet twice a year; I am just looking to offload. And I am glad Tradesy is not one-sided as eBay. If Tradesy were to operate the way you wanted it to, it would go out of business fast, with all the paying out it has to do for its honest sellers WHILE issuing refunds for buyers who change their minds. That would not be a successful business model.


----------



## thewave1969

chanelish said:


> Tradesy offers you a full refund if the item was inauthentic or misrepresented. If you just change your mind, you can still return for site credit. As both a buyer and a seller on Tradesy, I find the policy to be very fair and have been happy with how they've enforced it.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi Chanelish, thank you for your input. It was a 3k bag and I didn't feel confident as pictures weren't that clear. I don't want to leave 3k on file as credit somewhere  in the eventuality once seen the item the conditions were unsatisfactory. Sorry but I didn't feel confident to start with.  I prefer to occasionally purchase from Fashionphile or Yoogi, where if not completely satisfied I would receive my $$$ back immediately. But I am glad you are happy with Tradesy.


----------



## alansgail

thewave1969 said:


> Hi Chanelish, thank you for your input. It was a 3k bag and I didn't feel confident as pictures weren't that clear. I don't want to leave 3k on file as credit somewhere  in the eventuality once seen the item the conditions were unsatisfactory. Sorry but I didn't feel confident to start with.  I prefer to occasionally purchase from Fashionphile or Yoogi, where if not completely satisfied I would receive my $$$ back immediately. But I am glad you are happy with Tradesy.


Exactly! When a certain amount of money is at stake why should the buyer be left with only an exchange as an option.........not a professional way to deal with these high end transactions.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Anyone that's returned an item due to SNAD - how long did it take to get processed from the day Tradesy received it?


----------



## Butterflyweed

Freak4Coach said:


> Anyone that's returned an item due to SNAD - how long did it take to get processed from the day Tradesy received it?




Approximately 10-14 days.


----------



## queenlilly

Freak4Coach said:


> Anyone that's returned an item due to SNAD - how long did it take to get processed from the day Tradesy received it?


I had a lady purchase a pair of David Yurman earrings and the buyer claimed one of the post was misaligned. Which I was furious because they were brand new and I knew that she broke them!! So, in other words, she was saying the were not as described. But it all depends on how quickly the buyer returns the item to Tradesy. The buyer has 10 days to return the item. Once Tradesy receives it, they will examine it and make a decision which usually takes a couple of days. Then depending on what Tradesy's conclusion is, will determine whether or not you will receive the funds or the item back. If they decide that the listing was accurate, your funds will be released immediately . But again , it really depends on how long it takes the buyer to return the item to Tradesy. I hope this help! Good luck!!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

ThisVNchick said:


> +1 THIS EXACTLY.
> 
> Tradesy is just a platform for sellers to sell; the company is not a store and is not in the business to resell things that buyers no longer want.
> 
> Other sites like eBay and Bonanza, which are also selling platforms, simply issue refunds and the sellers take the hit. Why should I be punished, as a seller, if I have done nothing wrong? It's not fair. I am not running a business like you are, so I am not in the market for "returning customers". I clean my closet twice a year; I am just looking to offload. And I am glad Tradesy is not one-sided as eBay. If Tradesy were to operate the way you wanted it to, it would go out of business fast, with all the paying out it has to do for its honest sellers WHILE issuing refunds for buyers who change their minds. That would not be a successful business model.


+1

Tradesy is not a store and I don't expect it to behave like one. It offers a unique option for sellers, and buyers are protected. If items are misreprestented, buyers get their money back. If buyers just chamge their mind, they can have a credit. As a frequent buyer, I am fine with this. As a seller I am happy as well. I recently had a buyer on ebay return a speedy bandouliere because the bag was not what she thought it would be. She said the canvas felt thin and cheap. The bag is authentic and was just purchased from LV in October. I could have been difficult and refused to take it back, but because of Paypals return policy, I knew it would save a lot of headaches if I just took the bag back. I had listed in my listing that I did mot take returns, yet I felt bullied by the buyer and had no choice. I plan to relist on Tradesy so that I am protected from buyers like that. I will never list on ebay again!


----------



## toujours*chic

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> +1
> 
> Tradesy is not a store and I don't expect it to behave like one. It offers a unique option for sellers, and buyers are protected. If items are misreprestented, buyers get their money back. If buyers just chamge their mind, they can have a credit. As a frequent buyer, I am fine with this. As a seller I am happy as well. I recently had a buyer on ebay return a speedy bandouliere because the bag was not what she thought it would be. She said the canvas felt thin and cheap. The bag is authentic and was just purchased from LV in October. I could have been difficult and refused to take it back, but because of Paypals return policy, I knew it would save a lot of headaches if I just took the bag back. I had listed in my listing that I did mot take returns, yet I felt bullied by the buyer and had no choice. I plan to relist on Tradesy so that I am protected from buyers like that. I will never list on ebay again!




You were very wise to not argue and graciously take the bag back- it is always best to rise above these kinds of situations and just move on. This buyer obviously had buyer's remorse and was overanalyzing to make the case for a return. In the long run, if they do decide to buy the speedy B up the road, they will realize they let a good deal get away. You did the right thing.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

toujours*chic said:


> You were very wise to not argue and graciously take the bag back- it is always best to rise above these kinds of situations and just move on. This buyer obviously had buyer's remorse and was overanalyzing to make the case for a return. In the long run, if they do decide to buy the speedy B up the road, they will realize they let a good deal get away. You did the right thing.


Thanks for your kind words  I feel like I did the right thing as well. I don't think I'll have a hard time selling it on Tradesy. I'm going to wait and list it after the next price hike so that it will be an even better deal for the buyer.


----------



## Swanky

2 posts were removed since we don't allow sellers vs buyer posts.


----------



## queenlilly

Freak4Coach said:


> Anyone that's returned an item due to SNAD - how long did it take to get processed from the day Tradesy received it?


Hi,
I just wanted to apologize for my comment!! I thought you were the actual buyer in my case. I am truly sorry and hope you will accept my sincere apologies!! Thank you!!


----------



## Freak4Coach

queenlilly said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to apologize for my comment!! I thought you were the actual buyer in my case. I am truly sorry and hope you will accept my sincere apologies!! Thank you!!



No problem!  Thank you for the apology


----------



## queenlilly

Freak4Coach said:


> No problem!  Thank you for the apology


Thank you so much for your understanding!! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## onepiece101

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone else finds it a little odd that if someone purchases an item from me and then resells it later on in their Tradesy closet, the pictures I originally took and the description I originally wrote appear on their page. 

I first noticed this when someone purchased a Lacoste shirt from me and then resold it on their page with my pictures and description. I don't mind the description being used so much (although I do take time to write out a well-worded and thorough description) but if the person wore it and then used my original pictures how would that work?

I also noticed that even Penny Lane which is apparently Tradesy's own closet also does this. I'm really wondering how that would work for like new items that someone receives, may have used and so shows different wear than the original pictures but that person lists the item using the original pictures anyway. Seems like they get to piggyback off the time and energy I took to write a thorough description and take accurate pictures or it may let them lie about what the actual item looks like now.

Has anyone else noticed this and if so what are your thoughts on it? Am I just being overly sensitive?


----------



## ThisVNchick

onepiece101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else finds it a little odd that if someone purchases an item from me and then resells it later on in their Tradesy closet, the pictures I originally took and the description I originally wrote appear on their page.
> 
> 
> 
> I first noticed this when someone purchased a Lacoste shirt from me and then resold it on their page with my pictures and description. I don't mind the description being used so much (although I do take time to write out a well-worded and thorough description) but if the person wore it and then used my original pictures how would that work?
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed that even Penny Lane which is apparently Tradesy's own closet also does this. I'm really wondering how that would work for like new items that someone receives, may have used and so shows different wear than the original pictures but that person lists the item using the original pictures anyway. Seems like they get to piggyback off the time and energy I took to write a thorough description and take accurate pictures or it may let them lie about what the actual item looks like now.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this and if so what are your thoughts on it? Am I just being overly sensitive?




I think there is a "relist" option where Tradesy allows you to do that. 

I don't necessarily agree due to the same reasons you listed above. But if the buyer just has buyer's remorse and item hadn't been used, I guess that's somewhat OK, if they state in the listing that they're reusing the previous owner's listing to relist the same thing. It is really iffy...


----------



## BeenBurned

I completely disagree that it's okay to use someone else's work without their permission. That's an infringement on the original owner's  work and is disallowed by law as well as by Tradesy policy.

You can file by mail, by fax or electronically (email). Emailing is probably the easiest and they are required to remove any infringing material.

https://www.tradesy.com/report-copyright/


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

onepiece101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else finds it a little odd that if someone purchases an item from me and then resells it later on in their Tradesy closet, the pictures I originally took and the description I originally wrote appear on their page.
> 
> I first noticed this when someone purchased a Lacoste shirt from me and then resold it on their page with my pictures and description. I don't mind the description being used so much (although I do take time to write out a well-worded and thorough description) but if the person wore it and then used my original pictures how would that work?
> 
> I also noticed that even Penny Lane which is apparently Tradesy's own closet also does this. I'm really wondering how that would work for like new items that someone receives, may have used and so shows different wear than the original pictures but that person lists the item using the original pictures anyway. Seems like they get to piggyback off the time and energy I took to write a thorough description and take accurate pictures or it may let them lie about what the actual item looks like now.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this and if so what are your thoughts on it? Am I just being overly sensitive?




No! You are not being sensitive at all! This happened to me before. The reasons that you stated above especially of it NOT being in the same exact condition in which it left the sellers possession sent me into a straight panic mode. I contacted tradesy and was told that the buyer has the option to relist the ENTIRE listing (yup-pictures and words included..how thoughtful smh!) when reselling  and asked if I could possibly reach out to the buyer to have my pictures and words removed. Buyer didn't budge(Which was no surprise as my buyer was re selling almost everything they purchased on tradesy for higher smh) and after 5 constant emails back and fourth Tradesy eventually removed it. I hate to be a brat,but I now watermark my images. smh. Good luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

It's way too much work to take pictures, edit, upload, describe items, list them, etc. and have someone who's too lazy to do their own work take the easy "copy and paste" route. 

I don't even use tradesy (nor would I, based on their lack of response to reports of fakes) but I've found my images being used by sellers there and after submitting my DMCA email, the listings were removed.


----------



## queenlilly

onepiece101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else finds it a little odd that if someone purchases an item from me and then resells it later on in their Tradesy closet, the pictures I originally took and the description I originally wrote appear on their page.
> 
> I first noticed this when someone purchased a Lacoste shirt from me and then resold it on their page with my pictures and description. I don't mind the description being used so much (although I do take time to write out a well-worded and thorough description) but if the person wore it and then used my original pictures how would that work?
> 
> I also noticed that even Penny Lane which is apparently Tradesy's own closet also does this. I'm really wondering how that would work for like new items that someone receives, may have used and so shows different wear than the original pictures but that person lists the item using the original pictures anyway. Seems like they get to piggyback off the time and energy I took to write a thorough description and take accurate pictures or it may let them lie about what the actual item looks like now.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this and if so what are your thoughts on it? Am I just being overly sensitive?


I noticed this exact thing immediately when it happened to me. I was not very happy because all my hard work and sweat was just copied by someone else!! I spend a lot of time when I list an item. It is very time consuming to photograph and then I write every detail about each item. I contacted Tradesy about this issue because I do not think it is fair for someone else to copy my hard work!! But I never thought about the question you brought up about someone using the item and then perhaps the item may not be in the same condition as it was when I photographed it!! Tradesy's only comment back to me was that they would take into consideration my request to ban this from happening. But now that you have mentioned the question of the item being in a different condition then it was when it was actually photographed, I am going to call Tradesy again because that is an excellent point!! I will let you know what they say to me.


----------



## calflu

I found contacting them in app or thru email are easier to get heard.

According to what CS told me, items flagged on the site will be reviewed by their risk mgmt team. There was once I saw a seller listing completely inaccurate info and I contacted their in app support after their risk team did nothing for 2 days. It was taken down immediately. 


And i thought Tradesy requires all pics to be from sellers. Relisting doesn't mean re use all the pics and description!!! I totally disagree with the idea!!




BeenBurned said:


> I completely disagree that it's okay to use someone else's work without their permission. That's an infringement on the original owner's  work and is disallowed by law as well as by Tradesy policy.
> 
> You can file by mail, by fax or electronically (email). Emailing is probably the easiest and they are required to remove any infringing material.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/report-copyright/


----------



## onepiece101

chanelish said:


> I actually don't mind that someone can re-list an item they bought from me. Being able to easily relist and resell is part of what makes people feel comfortable buying on Tradesy. Ive used the feature myself on some bags I've bought and later sold. If I wore it and changed the condition, I simply update the condition and add images that show wear when I re-list. Either way Tradesy holds me responsible for conveying the condition of everything I sell



It would make more sense if more "re-sellers" were like you in that they added their own pictures and an updated description to the original one but to me, allowing this seems like an easy way for those who are on Tradesy to scam and get away with things. 

Allowing this selling option also seems like it would make it quite difficult for Tradesy to determine who is responsible if someone returned an item due to it not being as described/portrayed.


----------



## onepiece101

BeenBurned said:


> I completely disagree that it's okay to use someone else's work without their permission. That's an infringement on the original owner's  work and is disallowed by law as well as by Tradesy policy.
> 
> You can file by mail, by fax or electronically (email). Emailing is probably the easiest and they are required to remove any infringing material.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/report-copyright/



Interesting that this goes against their own policy when there is a apparently a "re-list" button (I've never used it) making it easy to simply copy & paste. 

Even Tradsey's own closet shop does this. Although it's possible that they received the return item exactly as it was when it was sold by the original seller, its probably unlikely at least half of the time. I guess I'd have to look through their whole closet and see how often this type of thing appears. 

I too, like you, noticed that they are quick to respond to complaints of fake items, etc. but when it comes time to actually do something about it they fall short. I was hoping as Tradesy got bigger and more popular it would improve but it seems this is not the case unfortunately... What they really should consider doing next as implementing a feedback and ranking system because as of right now, I would say most buyers don't really know which sellers to trust and vice versa.


----------



## BeenBurned

onepiece101 said:


> I too, like you, noticed that they are quick to respond to complaints of fake items, etc. but when it comes time to actually do something about it they fall short. I was hoping as Tradesy got bigger and more popular it would improve but it seems this is not the case unfortunately... What they really should consider doing next as implementing a feedback and ranking system because as of right now, I would say most buyers don't really know which sellers to trust and vice versa.


I think you're speaking to me since you quoted me. I do NOT think Tradesy is quick to response to complaints of fakes. 

I have contacted them numerous times with lists of fakes and detailed explanations of why those items are fake and the listings were never removed nor did I ever get any response from admin or mods at Tradesy. 

The only time I got satisfying resolutions to my communications was in those cases where I submitted DMCA copyright infringement notices and that was probably only because they're required by law to act on them. 

TBH, I was very disappointed in Tradesy. I was hoping that they'd be a valid alternative to ebay as Bonz is but Tradesy's lack of action tells me that they seem only to care about the money and not about providing a safe buying and selling environment.


----------



## queenlilly

calflu said:


> I found contacting them in app or thru email are easier to get heard.
> 
> According to what CS told me, items flagged on the site will be reviewed by their risk mgmt team. There was once I saw a seller listing completely inaccurate info and I contacted their in app support after their risk team did nothing for 2 days. It was taken down immediately.
> 
> 
> And i thought Tradesy requires all pics to be from sellers. Relisting doesn't mean re use all the pics and description!!! I totally disagree with the idea!!


I completely agree with BeenBurned!! People should not be able to copy our work!! It is not fair for someone to do all the work and then someone else just copy everything!! It is very time consuming to photograph, download photos and write up a full description! On some listings, (depending on the item) it can me up to 30-45 minutes to list just one item!! I think it is absolutely wrong!!


----------



## calflu

I am against copying of all sort!

Sellers should do the homework

And Tradesy has a policy requiring so and the whole relisting is completely against their own policy 



queenlilly said:


> I completely agree with BeenBurned!! People should not be able to copy our work!! It is not fair for someone to do all the work and then someone else just copy everything!! It is very time consuming to photograph, download photos and write up a full description! On some listings, (depending on the item) it can me up to 30-45 minutes to list just one item!! I think it is absolutely wrong!!


----------



## calflu

Anyone has issues selling chanel items to new buyers on Tradesy with camellia and ribbons? 


I think b/c of Tradesy's chanel promo this week, a lot of chanel new buyers show up and I ran into several who has zero buying experience on Tradesy. They all want to buy pre- owned items with camellia, ribbons and even receipts. Some even wanted Chanel paper bags. 

I once shipped a pre-owned item to a buyer with camellia and ribbons and buyer complained the bag was not brand new! &#128560; (ugh...it was clearly stated in my listing....)

I am so worried these newbies get wrong ideas.....


----------



## Freak4Coach

Just thought I would update - Tradesy processed my return within 7 days of receipt.


----------



## onepiece101

BeenBurned said:


> I think you're speaking to me since you quoted me. I do NOT think Tradesy is quick to response to complaints of fakes.
> 
> I have contacted them numerous times with lists of fakes and detailed explanations of why those items are fake and the listings were never removed nor did I ever get any response from admin or mods at Tradesy.
> 
> The only time I got satisfying resolutions to my communications was in those cases where I submitted DMCA copyright infringement notices and that was probably only because they're required by law to act on them.
> 
> TBH, I was very disappointed in Tradesy. I was hoping that they'd be a valid alternative to ebay as Bonz is but Tradesy's lack of action tells me that they seem only to care about the money and not about providing a safe buying and selling environment.



I just meant that it seems from my experience and a few others I read on here that they seem to be quick at getting back to people when it comes to easily resolvable issues or they say understand and that they will do something through an email but then never actually follow through.


----------



## mster425

I have bought from Tradesy a few times and had really positive experiences, and very fast shipping- but I don't think any of my sellers used their shipping kit.

So, for those of you who sell on Tradesy, if I placed an order after contacting seller, that then was confirmed Monday night by them via Tradesy, is it typical for her to have not mailed it by now?  I REALLY want the bag.  I shot her a message this AM asking if she'd get a chance to ship this weekend and nothing 

Sellers, tell me there's still a chance she's planning on mailing this thing!

ETA: Feel free to tell me if I'm being nuts.  This is the bag I've been waiting for, did I mention I really want it??


----------



## whateve

mster425 said:


> I have bought from Tradesy a few times and had really positive experiences, and very fast shipping- but I don't think any of my sellers used their shipping kit.
> 
> So, for those of you who sell on Tradesy, if I placed an order after contacting seller, that then was confirmed Monday night by them via Tradesy, is it typical for her to have not mailed it by now?  I REALLY want the bag.  I shot her a message this AM asking if she'd get a chance to ship this weekend and nothing
> 
> Sellers, tell me there's still a chance she's planning on mailing this thing!
> 
> ETA: Feel free to tell me if I'm being nuts.  This is the bag I've been waiting for, did I mention I really want it??


That's very poor service. I don't know if Tradesy has a place for a seller to specify her handling time. Some sellers only ship on weekends, so she should have been able to mail it today.

I sold 4 items on Monday on ebay, and all my buyers but one have their items. The other one should get hers by Monday. (Surprisingly, that was the only one I shipped priority, which is supposed to be faster than first class, but all the first class packages were delivered earlier.)


----------



## mster425

whateve said:


> That's very poor service. I don't know if Tradesy has a place for a seller to specify her handling time. Some sellers only ship on weekends, so she should have been able to mail it today.
> 
> I sold 4 items on Monday on ebay, and all my buyers but one have their items. The other one should get hers by Monday. (Surprisingly, that was the only one I shipped priority, which is supposed to be faster than first class, but all the first class packages were delivered earlier.)


Yeah, I've only sold on ebay and always ship within a day or two, but some sellers on Tradesy use their shipping kits, which are snail mailed after a buyer places an order, so it's within the realm of possibility that she only just got the kit and is still planning on mailing.  I guess I was just looking for some reassurance here that the kits take forever to arrive so I don't bug her and annoy her, lol.


----------



## BeenBurned

mster425 said:


> Yeah, I've only sold on ebay and always ship within a day or two, but some sellers on Tradesy use their shipping kits, which are snail mailed after a buyer places an order, so it's within the realm of possibility that she only just got the kit and is still planning on mailing.  I guess I was just looking for some reassurance here that the kits take forever to arrive so I don't bug her and annoy her, lol.


And if she's using their kit and if she lives on the east coast (i.e., New England), there's probably an even longer delay because we've been buried under 7 feet of snow. (This is the 5th weekend in a row with a storm.)

Although the post office claims "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds," we've had travel bans and other delays and on several occasions, there were no mail deliveries.


----------



## whateve

mster425 said:


> Yeah, I've only sold on ebay and always ship within a day or two, but some sellers on Tradesy use their shipping kits, which are snail mailed after a buyer places an order, so it's within the realm of possibility that she only just got the kit and is still planning on mailing.  I guess I was just looking for some reassurance here that the kits take forever to arrive so I don't bug her and annoy her, lol.


I wonder if they get lots of complaints because of this. You can't tell when you purchase whether or not the seller is using their shipping kit?

I would bet that if I were a seller using the shipping kit, I wouldn't want to have anything else to do with the buyer after I shipped it to Tradesy. I think that is the main benefit of Tradesy for sellers.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I wonder if they get lots of complaints because of this. You can't tell when you purchase whether or not the seller is using their shipping kit?
> 
> I would bet that if I were a seller using the shipping kit, I wouldn't want to have anything else to do with the buyer after I shipped it to Tradesy. I think that is the main benefit of Tradesy for sellers.



You can tell. Because sellers who use a shipping kit, when Tradesy sends the confirmaiton e-mail it will say that the seller is awaiting the shipping kit and they will mail it out asap after that. Sellers who use their own shipping methods, the confirmation e-mail will say something like the seller will ship your item out ASAP (no mention of the shipping kit).


----------



## ThisVNchick

mster425 said:


> I have bought from Tradesy a few times and had really positive experiences, and very fast shipping- but I don't think any of my sellers used their shipping kit.
> 
> So, for those of you who sell on Tradesy, if I placed an order after contacting seller, that then was confirmed Monday night by them via Tradesy, is it typical for her to have not mailed it by now?  I REALLY want the bag.  I shot her a message this AM asking if she'd get a chance to ship this weekend and nothing
> 
> Sellers, tell me there's still a chance she's planning on mailing this thing!
> 
> ETA: Feel free to tell me if I'm being nuts.  This is the bag I've been waiting for, did I mention I really want it??



What does your order e-mail from Tradesy say? This is the email that comes right after you purchase but before the confirmation email. It should tell you if the seller is using a shipping kit or not. If she's not using a shipping kit, see what date Tradesy expects the seller to ship the item out. If it's passed, you are probably better off cancelling since this seller is dragging her feet.


----------



## mster425

whateve said:


> I wonder if they get lots of complaints because of this. You can't tell when you purchase whether or not the seller is using their shipping kit?
> 
> I would bet that if I were a seller using the shipping kit, I wouldn't want to have anything else to do with the buyer after I shipped it to Tradesy. I think that is the main benefit of Tradesy for sellers.



Every purchase I've made on there (which this only makes 4) has said "their shipping kit is on the way!" But that is the default message, bc one was from Tradesy's own closet, and one item shipped next day, etc.  I guess I will update here with how long the purchases actually take to ship, using the kit.


----------



## mster425

ThisVNchick said:


> What does your order e-mail from Tradesy say? This is the email that comes right after you purchase but before the confirmation email. It should tell you if the seller is using a shipping kit or not. If she's not using a shipping kit, see what date Tradesy expects the seller to ship the item out. If it's passed, you are probably better off cancelling since this seller is dragging her feet.



Ah ok, thanks. She is using a kit according to that email. I thought it was a default message


----------



## ThisVNchick

mster425 said:


> Every purchase I've made on there (which this only makes 4) has said "their shipping kit is on the way!" But that is the default message, bc one was from Tradesy's own closet, and one item shipped next day, etc.  I guess I will update here with how long the purchases actually take to ship, using the kit.



No, that is not true. That is not a default message. Sellers who ship using their own methods, your confirmation e-mail should say: 

Here's what happens next:
1. Your seller will ship your item as soon as possible.
2. You'll receive an email from us with a tracking number.
3. You'll receive your Tradesy purchase!

No mention of the shipping kit being on the way- if the seller is shipping the item out with their own boxes and postages.


----------



## ThisVNchick

mster425 said:


> Ah ok, thanks. She is using a kit according to that email. I thought it was a default message



No worries. I just bought something and this was my first seller to use the "shipping kit". The order was placed on the 13th and she shipped it out on the 19th. There is quite a wait.


----------



## queenlilly

mster425 said:


> I have bought from Tradesy a few times and had really positive experiences, and very fast shipping- but I don't think any of my sellers used their shipping kit.
> 
> So, for those of you who sell on Tradesy, if I placed an order after contacting seller, that then was confirmed Monday night by them via Tradesy, is it typical for her to have not mailed it by now?  I REALLY want the bag.  I shot her a message this AM asking if she'd get a chance to ship this weekend and nothing
> 
> Sellers, tell me there's still a chance she's planning on mailing this thing!
> 
> ETA: Feel free to tell me if I'm being nuts.  This is the bag I've been waiting for, did I mention I really want it??


I sell on Tradesy and I always ship all of my items the day they were purchased or "no" later than the very next day!! I use my own shipping products so I do not have to wait for Tradesy to send me a kit. I have never used a Tradesy kit. But if the seller is not responding to your emails, I would call Tradesy tomorrow morning!! Their telephone number is #310-912-7966. But they can only be reached by phone M-F 9:00 am - 4:00 pm PT. But I would definitely phone Tradesy first thing tomorrow because that is terrible customer service and they need to be reported!! Good luck!!


----------



## mster425

queenlilly said:


> I sell on Tradesy and I always ship all of my items the day they were purchased or "no" later than the very next day!! I use my own shipping products so I do not have to wait for Tradesy to send me a kit. I have never used a Tradesy kit. But if the seller is not responding to your emails, I would call Tradesy tomorrow morning!! Their telephone number is #310-912-7966. But they can only be reached by phone M-F 9:00 am - 4:00 pm PT. But I would definitely phone Tradesy first thing tomorrow because that is terrible customer service and they need to be reported!! Good luck!!



Thanks, I was afraid of that. I will definitely call tomorrow.  I was hoping Tradesy had slower shipping etiquette, or something.... oh well dream bag, maybe next time!


----------



## LoubFashionista

A Tradesy representative emailed me after visiting my ebay and instagram store.  

Today they called me a few times to discuss the process and they want me to set up an account tonight. I've been selling on ebay for about 6 years now and I'm fed up with all of the paypal/ebay problems so I was hoping that Tradesy would be a great new solution for me. The amount of bank chargebacks and scams from ebayers is sickening.  Tradesy explained to me if an item is lost in the mail, doesn't arrive, gets stolen..etc I am completely covered if I ship using their shipping label? It seems a little too good to be true. 

Also, to the Tradesy sellers out there... have you had any customer issues when they claim your  item is 'fake' or they claim you mailed them something different? I've had issues with ebay like when a buyer scribbled marker on a $1,295 pair of Louboutins to get around my 'no returns policy' and I'm out a thousand dollars and damaged shoes. 

It seems like most of you have good experiences on Tradesy but I've also read a lot of seller horror stories on other review sites online. So overall, do you think Tradesy is a better platform over ebay?


----------



## mster425

mster425 said:


> Thanks, I was afraid of that. I will definitely call tomorrow.  I was hoping Tradesy had slower shipping etiquette, or something.... oh well dream bag, maybe next time!


So, because I know everyone is losing sleep about my situation , my bag shipped yesterday.  I ordered the item on Feb 16th (President's Day) and the seller received the shipping kit Feb 24th.  I have some items to list on Tradesy and will be using the self ship option, the shipping kit seems to be a little ridiculous


----------



## mkr

I have ordered from Tradesy a few times.  They are slow on shipping but everything has always been good for me.


----------



## queenlilly

LoubFashionista said:


> A Tradesy representative emailed me after visiting my ebay and instagram store.
> 
> Today they called me a few times to discuss the process and they want me to set up an account tonight. I've been selling on ebay for about 6 years now and I'm fed up with all of the paypal/ebay problems so I was hoping that Tradesy would be a great new solution for me. The amount of bank chargebacks and scams from ebayers is sickening.  Tradesy explained to me if an item is lost in the mail, doesn't arrive, gets stolen..etc I am completely covered if I ship using their shipping label? It seems a little too good to be true.
> 
> Also, to the Tradesy sellers out there... have you had any customer issues when they claim your  item is 'fake' or they claim you mailed them something different? I've had issues with ebay like when a buyer scribbled marker on a $1,295 pair of Louboutins to get around my 'no returns policy' and I'm out a thousand dollars and damaged shoes.
> 
> It seems like most of you have good experiences on Tradesy but I've also read a lot of seller horror stories on other review sites online. So overall, do you think Tradesy is a better platform over ebay?


I sold on Ebay for several years, and like you, I got really fed up with the fraudulent buyers!! I started selling on Tradesy last July and so far, so good!! I have had a couple of issues where one buyer returned a Burberry scarf as they tried to say it was fake. However, once Tradesy received the scarf and examined it, they knew it was 100% authentic! So, I got to keep the money and Tradesy resold the scarf. Another buyer had purchased a pair of David Yurman earrings from me and they tried to say one of the post was misaligned. The earrings were brand new and I knew they were in perfect condition!! But the buyer returned the earrings to Tradesy and they returned them to me. (Of course, I got the earrings back but lost the money) Tradesy told me they would refund me to have them repaired. But when I took them to the jeweler, they said there was nothing really wrong with the post. They straightened it out a bit but it was so minor that there was no charge. My point is there are crooked buyers everywhere!! And the buyer of these David Yurman earrings, only had buyers remorse and bent the post a bit in order to return them!!  But I have found Tradesy to be much more willing to work with the sellers way over Ebay!! Ebay does not protect the sellers at all!! So, I would recommend selling on Tradesy. At least give it a shot and see how it goes. Good luck!!


----------



## uadjit

Their CS response time seems to have gotten a bit better lately. 

A few days ago a buyer who bought some sunnies from me messaged me about a month after the sale asking if I could take down the listing because they gave the sunnies as a gift and didn't want the recipient to know where they came from. Of course, it's Tradesy that keeps those sold listings up, not me, so I emailed them and got a response telling me they'd taken down the listing within just a few minutes.


----------



## Freak4Coach

LoubFashionista said:


> A Tradesy representative emailed me after visiting my ebay and instagram store.
> 
> Today they called me a few times to discuss the process and they want me to set up an account tonight. I've been selling on ebay for about 6 years now and I'm fed up with all of the paypal/ebay problems so I was hoping that Tradesy would be a great new solution for me. The amount of bank chargebacks and scams from ebayers is sickening.  Tradesy explained to me if an item is lost in the mail, doesn't arrive, gets stolen..etc *I am completely covered if I ship using their shipping label? It seems a little too good to be true*.
> 
> Also, to the Tradesy sellers out there... have you had any customer issues when they claim your  item is 'fake' or they claim you mailed them something different? I've had issues with ebay like when a buyer scribbled marker on a $1,295 pair of Louboutins to get around my 'no returns policy' and I'm out a thousand dollars and damaged shoes.
> 
> It seems like most of you have good experiences on Tradesy but I've also read a lot of seller horror stories on other review sites online. So overall, do you think Tradesy is a better platform over ebay?



I had to return a bag that was almost $1300.  I called before I used their return label to make sure it was insured.  The rep said yes so I used it.  When I looked up the tracking after sending it, the insurance said $100.  Smaller boxes are only $50.  So, I wouldn't trust that you would be fully covered when using their shipping labels.


----------



## khk10015

I have sold, bought, etc. on Tradesy for a few years now. I have found a great site called, www.thredup.com as well. Anyways, I have had all great experience on tradesy, the customer service is on point and always willing to refund, credit, help, etc. I haven't bought anything luxury on the site but I think if you really did the proper research and got in touch with the seller, it would be a safe buy. Best of luck!


----------



## khk10015

Freak4Coach said:


> I had to return a bag that was almost $1300.  I called before I used their return label to make sure it was insured.  The rep said yes so I used it.  When I looked up the tracking after sending it, the insurance said $100.  Smaller boxes are only $50.  So, I wouldn't trust that you would be fully covered when using their shipping labels.


Like many, I have only had great experiences on Tradesy but everyone's experiences may be different. I think tradesy attracts a different market and sellers than eBay. It's hard to say that it's safer or not because every seller isn't the same. I think that Tradesy is more receptive to customer feedback and help because they aren't such a "big-box" site like eBay. They really care about their customers and have more resources to the customer. I think Tradesy's return process and liability is certainly more trustworthy than eBay's, in my opinion. Either way, best of luck!


----------



## khk10015

queenlilly said:


> I sell on Tradesy and I always ship all of my items the day they were purchased or "no" later than the very next day!! I use my own shipping products so I do not have to wait for Tradesy to send me a kit. I have never used a Tradesy kit. But if the seller is not responding to your emails, I would call Tradesy tomorrow morning!! Their telephone number is #310-912-7966. But they can only be reached by phone M-F 9:00 am - 4:00 pm PT. But I would definitely phone Tradesy first thing tomorrow because that is terrible customer service and they need to be reported!! Good luck!!


I would encourage everybody who shops on tradesy and is confused or concerned to reach out to their customer service email. They are always SO helpful and really accommodating with my questions and concerns... best of luck!


----------



## calflu

I've had technical issues with their apps and website but my experience of selling items on Tradesy has been positive 


I recorded all the packing since items go directly to buyers. 
I've had one case buyer waited more than 5 days after receiving the item and asked for partial refund as she expected the bag to be brand new in box while I listed as like new and she was finding issues after issues for things that can clearly see in my pics and not really flaws of the bag. I contacted Tradesy and they got back to me immediately and asked me to direct buyer to them since she never filed a return request or contacted them during this period while she should have.

Another incident was a buyer claimed my new in box item was used while it was indeed not. I have no idea why buyer made such a claim. The item went back to Tradesy and Tradesy examined the item and I got all the money from the sale and won the case. 


I've seen some TPFers saying their custom service response time was slow but in my cases for technical bugs or issues like above they got back to me immediately and you can simply talk to them on Tradesy app or on their website and interact with a real person. 







LoubFashionista said:


> A Tradesy representative emailed me after visiting my ebay and instagram store.
> 
> 
> 
> Today they called me a few times to discuss the process and they want me to set up an account tonight. I've been selling on ebay for about 6 years now and I'm fed up with all of the paypal/ebay problems so I was hoping that Tradesy would be a great new solution for me. The amount of bank chargebacks and scams from ebayers is sickening.  Tradesy explained to me if an item is lost in the mail, doesn't arrive, gets stolen..etc I am completely covered if I ship using their shipping label? It seems a little too good to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to the Tradesy sellers out there... have you had any customer issues when they claim your  item is 'fake' or they claim you mailed them something different? I've had issues with ebay like when a buyer scribbled marker on a $1,295 pair of Louboutins to get around my 'no returns policy' and I'm out a thousand dollars and damaged shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like most of you have good experiences on Tradesy but I've also read a lot of seller horror stories on other review sites online. So overall, do you think Tradesy is a better platform over ebay?


----------



## terryn

I've been selling on ebay for 5 years now and tradesy is huge disappointment! 
Today, I 'think' I sold my first item on tradesy. No confirmation email was received, no payment and no shipping directions. 
This is very confusing. I would never know I sold something, unless the buyer had sent me a message.
And how on earth sellers cover shipping costs, since they don't receive their payment until 4 days after delivery? 
I am used to sell, receive payment, immediately print shipping label and ship the same or next day.
This website seemed promising on first look, very simple and fast to list items. After the sale, though, the whole process becomes very slow and I'm afraid this will result in many unhappy buyers.
I removed all my listings from tradesy.
Also, the commission they keep is only 1% lower than ebay's, if you decide to cash out the money, so no big difference there.
Personally, I think it's a huge fail


----------



## Skittle

terryn said:


> I've been selling on ebay for 5 years now and tradesy is huge disappointment!
> Today, I 'think' I sold my first item on tradesy. No confirmation email was received, no payment and no shipping directions.
> This is very confusing. I would never know I sold something, unless the buyer had sent me a message.
> And how on earth sellers cover shipping costs, since they don't receive their payment until 4 days after delivery?
> I am used to sell, receive payment, immediately print shipping label and ship the same or next day.
> This website seemed promising on first look, very simple and fast to list items. After the sale, though, the whole process becomes very slow and I'm afraid this will result in many unhappy buyers.
> I removed all my listings from tradesy.
> Also, the commission they keep is only 1% lower than ebay's, if you decide to cash out the money, so no big difference there.
> Personally, I think it's a huge fail



Tradesy verifies the purchase first, especially if it is a larger amount. I usually receive confirmation within 24 hours and ship as soon as possible, usually the next day after sale. I don't mind waiting, and I don't mind paying for shipping in advance.

All my buyers have been very happy with their purchases, and they never complained about the shipping time (which was fast).  They were all very nice and polite, without any sense of entitlement.

It seems to me that Ebay would be a better fit for you, and I wish you good luck there. But for me, if not for Tradesy, I would have been stuck with $7000 worth of merchandise. Ebay has become a ghost town for the kind of bags I'm selling.


----------



## whateve

I have one bag that is a higher dollar value than those I normally sell. I was wondering if it is any safer to sell it on Tradesy. My biggest fear is that the buyer will return a different bag, possibly a fake, to Tradesy and they will do a chargeback for item not described. I could be out both my money and bag. Is there any thing to protect me from this happening?


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I have one bag that is a higher dollar value than those I normally sell. I was wondering if it is any safer to sell it on Tradesy. My biggest fear is that the buyer will return a different bag, possibly a fake, to Tradesy and they will do a chargeback for item not described. I could be out both my money and bag. Is there any thing to protect me from this happening?




You should tag your bag and take detailed photos. Unlike EBay, Tradesy does accept video recordings. So as an extra measure of protection, you can record yourself packaging the bag up. I always try to record myself doing a 360 of the bag so there's proof that I am sending out the same bag that I advertised + my homemade security tag on it. If a return is requested, they do do a pretty job inspecting the item that comes back. 

Just take the extra time and use the precautionary measures I listed above and I think you should be fine.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> You should tag your bag and take detailed photos. Unlike EBay, Tradesy does accept video recordings. So as an extra measure of protection, you can record yourself packaging the bag up. I always try to record myself doing a 360 of the bag so there's proof that I am sending out the same bag that I advertised + my homemade security tag on it. If a return is requested, they do do a pretty job inspecting the item that comes back.
> 
> Just take the extra time and use the precautionary measures I listed above and I think you should be fine.


Thank you. So if there is a return, will Tradesy contact me before deciding in the buyer's favor? I can give them the video then?


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Thank you. So if there is a return, will Tradesy contact me before deciding in the buyer's favor? I can give them the video then?




If you did everything right and the buyer is just being malicious to get their money back for whatever reason, Tradesy won't even contact you. They will just release your funds once they inspect the item and compare it against your listing. If there are any discrepancies, they will contact you for your side of the story and at that time you can provide the video or any evidence that you may have to prove otherwise. I've had two return this far (out of 30 transactions). One buyer claimed my LV wasn't authentic. I saw the "return requested" and quickly called their CS. CS told me the reason why the buyer was returning the item and I emailed the return team with my receipt. The item came back and Tradesy authenticated it and released my money that same day. The second return was a buyer who said my brand new Ferragamo Vara shoes had "dirty" ribbons. The ribbons were an off white color and that's how they've always been. I again contacted Tradesy (after finding out the reason), and told them that the color was off white. I sent them some EBay links of the same shoes and clearly the ribbons on those shoes were off white as well. The return team said they would attach my email with extra evidence onto my case and that if anything happens they'll contact me before returning the item. About 3 days later my funds got released. 

You can wait until they contact you or you can be proactive about making your case before the item gets back to Tradesy. They usually won't ask for a video unless the item has been altered.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> If you did everything right and the buyer is just being malicious to get their money back for whatever reason, Tradesy won't even contact you. They will just release your funds once they inspect the item and compare it against your listing. If there are any discrepancies, they will contact you for your side of the story and at that time you can provide the video or any evidence that you may have to prove otherwise. I've had two return this far (out of 30 transactions). One buyer claimed my LV wasn't authentic. I saw the "return requested" and quickly called their CS. CS told me the reason why the buyer was returning the item and I emailed the return team with my receipt. The item came back and Tradesy authenticated it and released my money that same day. The second return was a buyer who said my brand new Ferragamo Vara shoes had "dirty" ribbons. The ribbons were an off white color and that's how they've always been. I again contacted Tradesy (after finding out the reason), and told them that the color was off white. I sent them some EBay links of the same shoes and clearly the ribbons on those shoes were off white as well. The return team said they would attach my email with extra evidence onto my case and that if anything happens they'll contact me before returning the item. About 3 days later my funds got released.
> 
> You can wait until they contact you or you can be proactive about making your case before the item gets back to Tradesy. They usually won't ask for a video unless the item has been altered.


Thanks! Now I just have to figure out how to make a untamperable tag.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Thanks! Now I just have to figure out how to make a untamperable tag.




I use regular paper. I cut them into large strips. I write "please do not remove unless you're completely satisfied". I then sign my name. I super glue the edges and make a ring. I sign the connecting ends with my name and smear super glue over that, then put tape over it (sorta laminating it). I then go about taping/laminating the entire thing. I smear my first signature with super glue again before putting tape over it. So that's a total of two smeared-super glue signatures. I usually attach the "ring" tag around the handles or somewhere in front of the bag that deters people from "trying" out the bag (I wouldn't carry a bag with a obnoxious, hand-made tag out in public). 

If you go back a page or two, I have examples with my homemade crappy tags


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I use regular paper. I cut them into large strips. I write "please do not remove unless you're completely satisfied". I then sign my name. I super glue the edges and make a ring. I sign the connecting ends with my name and smear super glue over that, then put tape over it (sorta laminating it). I then go about taping/laminating the entire thing. I smear my first signature with super glue again before putting tape over it. So that's a total of two smeared-super glue signatures. I usually attach the "ring" tag around the handles or somewhere in front of the bag that deters people from "trying" out the bag (I wouldn't carry a bag with a obnoxious, hand-made tag out in public).
> 
> If you go back a page or two, I have examples with my homemade crappy tags


Great! Thanks, I'll copy yours (with my own signature of course!) if you don't mind.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Great! Thanks, I'll copy yours (with my own signature of course!) if you don't mind.




Not at all!


----------



## luv2run41

terryn said:


> I've been selling on ebay for 5 years now and tradesy is huge disappointment!
> Today, I 'think' I sold my first item on tradesy. No confirmation email was received, no payment and no shipping directions.
> This is very confusing. I would never know I sold something, unless the buyer had sent me a message.
> And how on earth sellers cover shipping costs, since they don't receive their payment until 4 days after delivery?
> I am used to sell, receive payment, immediately print shipping label and ship the same or next day.
> This website seemed promising on first look, very simple and fast to list items. After the sale, though, the whole process becomes very slow and I'm afraid this will result in many unhappy buyers.
> I removed all my listings from tradesy.
> Also, the commission they keep is only 1% lower than ebay's, if you decide to cash out the money, so no big difference there.
> Personally, I think it's a huge fail



I think, for me, it is the fact that after the buyer has the item for four days, no worries.  The new paypal policy for snad is 6 months so when selling a high value item I am a little worried selling on ebay knowing someone could file a claim (if paying paypal) for up to 6 months.  I have sold approx 12 items there and all but one has gone extremely well.  My last sale did take a few days to get confirmation but I know now if my item is suddenly "missing" from my closet, it sold  I love the Tradesy customer service.  They are wonderful.  They are closed weekends and on the California time zone.  I was a bit confused my first few sales, but now I love it.  Maybe give it a little more time.  Might be worth it to not have to worry about PITA buyers.


----------



## LoubFashionista

ThisVNchick said:


> I use regular paper. I cut them into large strips. I write "please do not remove unless you're completely satisfied". I then sign my name. I super glue the edges and make a ring. I sign the connecting ends with my name and smear super glue over that, then put tape over it (sorta laminating it). I then go about taping/laminating the entire thing. I smear my first signature with super glue again before putting tape over it. So that's a total of two smeared-super glue signatures. I usually attach the "ring" tag around the handles or somewhere in front of the bag that deters people from "trying" out the bag (I wouldn't carry a bag with a obnoxious, hand-made tag out in public).
> 
> If you go back a page or two, I have examples with my homemade crappy tags


Thank you ladies for all of your help! I'm moving forward with tradesy and it's taking almost a week for them to import my ebay listings. 

I do have a question about your security tags... Do you have any suggestions what I could use to create a security tag for shoes? I sell mostly Christian Louboutin and Chanel and I currently have a few buyers trying to swap shoes or wear and claim 'item was damaged, or sent wrong item' cases. There are so many professional scammers on ebay, hopefully Tradesy is better!


----------



## ThisVNchick

LoubFashionista said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your help! I'm moving forward with tradesy and it's taking almost a week for them to import my ebay listings.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question about your security tags... Do you have any suggestions what I could use to create a security tag for shoes? I sell mostly Christian Louboutin and Chanel and I currently have a few buyers trying to swap shoes or wear and claim 'item was damaged, or sent wrong item' cases. There are so many professional scammers on ebay, hopefully Tradesy is better!




Unfortunately, if it's not like a bow on a Chanel flat, there's not much you can do about it. 

But, fortunately, Tradesy does take video packaging into consideration. I would invest in a good video camera, even the ones that attach to your desktop/laptop would suffice if it can pick up some details. I bought one for about $60 dollars, records great quality. When I pack shoes, I bring each pair up to the camera and do a 360. I don't miss any corner and especially show an up close of the soles. Designer soles, like CL, will show slight pokes/holes even if it's lightly worn. Just be sure to get a good clean shot of the flawless soles and make sure the video captures you putting the shoes in the box as you're packaging and taping it up. 

I would also suggest stating in your listing that your items will be recorded as you're packaging it. It's doesn't keep all the crazies away, but it probably deters a good amount from tempting anything suspicious.


----------



## whateve

LoubFashionista said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your help! I'm moving forward with tradesy and it's taking almost a week for them to import my ebay listings.
> 
> I do have a question about your security tags... Do you have any suggestions what I could use to create a security tag for shoes? I sell mostly Christian Louboutin and Chanel and I currently have a few buyers trying to swap shoes or wear and claim 'item was damaged, or sent wrong item' cases. There are so many professional scammers on ebay, hopefully Tradesy is better!


I just signed up for Tradesy and I don't see any option to import my ebay listings. How did you do this?


----------



## whateve

I'm afraid to have them ship it because my bag will be destroyed if it is shipped in a plastic bag. I chose to ship it myself so I can make sure it is packed carefully. Unless they'll give me a big enough plastic bag to fit a giant box. How do they know what size bag to send you?

Do they have any rules about signature required? I tried to add it to my description but it doesn't show unless you click on "more." What if my buyer doesn't notice that signature is required? Do they really expect people to ship expensive items without getting a signature?


----------



## calflu

I always ship with signature required and add insurance. Regardless of site rules, as a seller for high $$$ items you always want signature required & insurance 




whateve said:


> I'm afraid to have them ship it because my bag will be destroyed if it is shipped in a plastic bag. I chose to ship it myself so I can make sure it is packed carefully. Unless they'll give me a big enough plastic bag to fit a giant box. How do they know what size bag to send you?
> 
> Do they have any rules about signature required? I tried to add it to my description but it doesn't show unless you click on "more." What if my buyer doesn't notice that signature is required? Do they really expect people to ship expensive items without getting a signature?


----------



## whateve

calflu said:


> I always ship with signature required and add insurance. Regardless of site rules, as a seller for high $$$ items you always want signature required & insurance


Thanks. Can you contact the buyer before sending to make sure they know about the signature?


----------



## Lindsay2367

whateve said:


> Great! Thanks, I'll copy yours (with my own signature of course!) if you don't mind.



I use the Tyvek wristbands (the ones that are used for events and such).  If you attempt to take it off, it's really obvious since there's really no way to rip it off cleanly.  I then write the item and my name and such on the tag and attach it to the item in an obvious place so the item can't be used without it being visible, and it can't be removed unless it is cut.  Seems to have worked for me so far.


----------



## Lindsay2367

LoubFashionista said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your help! I'm moving forward with tradesy and it's taking almost a week for them to import my ebay listings.
> 
> I do have a question about your security tags... Do you have any suggestions what I could use to create a security tag for shoes? I sell mostly Christian Louboutin and Chanel and I currently have a few buyers trying to swap shoes or wear and claim 'item was damaged, or sent wrong item' cases. There are so many professional scammers on ebay, hopefully Tradesy is better!





whateve said:


> I just signed up for Tradesy and I don't see any option to import my ebay listings. How did you do this?



I'd like to know this as well.  If Tradesy is getting a lot of traffic, I'd like to move my listings over there, but I have way too many listings to move them over individually.


----------



## coolgrly

Lindsay2367 said:


> I use the Tyvek wristbands (the ones that are used for events and such).  If you attempt to take it off, it's really obvious since there's really no way to rip it off cleanly.  I then write the item and my name and such on the tag and attach it to the item in an obvious place so the item can't be used without it being visible, and it can't be removed unless it is cut.  Seems to have worked for me so far.
> 
> View attachment 2916151
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916152



I use Tyvek also and for added measure I wrap scotch tape twice around where it is joined.


----------



## calflu

Yeah...you can message them any time


And for high dollar items, FedEx will add signature requirement automatically 

There was once my item was released directly to buyer since she pre authorized it....that freaked me out




whateve said:


> Thanks. Can you contact the buyer before sending to make sure they know about the signature?


----------



## calflu

Great idea! Thx for sharing 



Lindsay2367 said:


> I use the Tyvek wristbands (the ones that are used for events and such).  If you attempt to take it off, it's really obvious since there's really no way to rip it off cleanly.  I then write the item and my name and such on the tag and attach it to the item in an obvious place so the item can't be used without it being visible, and it can't be removed unless it is cut.  Seems to have worked for me so far.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916152


----------



## LoubFashionista

whateve said:


> I just signed up for Tradesy and I don't see any option to import my ebay listings. How did you do this?


Hi! 
I was approached through my instagram/ebay store by a Tradesy Rep to sign up for their website. They sent me links and there was one where I had to link and sign into my ebay account to import listings. My rep is still reviewing my listings and importing them to my Tradesy account. Try calling customer service and see if someone can help!


----------



## LoubFashionista

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'd like to know this as well.  If Tradesy is getting a lot of traffic, I'd like to move my listings over there, but I have way too many listings to move them over individually.


Since a Tradesy Rep contacted me about signing up for their site they called me, reviewed my ebay store and sent me some links. I had to give them permission to link my ebay store to the tradesy site. Maybe my process was a little different from just signing up on the website. I'd give customer service a call! My Tradesy store still isn't fully set up since my listings are still in the process. 

Great idea with the wrist bands! I was thinking about even putting a dot or initials somewhere in the insole, or lift the insole edge and do it so they won't know or see. That way they can't swap. I always take pictures but my last case it did not allow me to attach pictures since it was some sort of return authorization. Ebay allowed the return because I apparently machine washed the dust bags (that cracked me up :lolots and the shoes were used. IDK how they got away with it since all of my pictures showed a pair of brand new shoes. If anyone can think of a special sticker to put on the sole that would show wear please let me know!


----------



## whateve

LoubFashionista said:


> Hi!
> I was approached through my instagram/ebay store by a Tradesy Rep to sign up for their website. They sent me links and there was one where I had to link and sign into my ebay account to import listings. My rep is still reviewing my listings and importing them to my Tradesy account. Try calling customer service and see if someone can help!


thanks! Bonanza has it set up to do this automatically. Maybe Tradesy is experimenting with it and wants to keep it limited for now.


----------



## Lindsay2367

LoubFashionista said:


> Since a Tradesy Rep contacted me about signing up for their site they called me, reviewed my ebay store and sent me some links. I had to give them permission to link my ebay store to the tradesy site. Maybe my process was a little different from just signing up on the website. I'd give customer service a call! My Tradesy store still isn't fully set up since my listings are still in the process.



I emailed them about it last night, and they sent me a link to apply for a business account with them.  The page they sent me to says that business accounts are for professional sellers.  Did they tell you what the requirements are to be considered a "professional" seller?  I have an eBay store with 500+ listings, but I'm not a business per se.


----------



## terryn

luv2run41 said:


> I think, for me, it is the fact that after the buyer has the item for four days, no worries.  The new paypal policy for snad is 6 months so when selling a high value item I am a little worried selling on ebay knowing someone could file a claim (if paying paypal) for up to 6 months.  I have sold approx 12 items there and all but one has gone extremely well.  My last sale did take a few days to get confirmation but I know now if my item is suddenly "missing" from my closet, it sold  I love the Tradesy customer service.  They are wonderful.  They are closed weekends and on the California time zone.  I was a bit confused my first few sales, but now I love it.  Maybe give it a little more time.  Might be worth it to not have to worry about PITA buyers.


Maybe I need to give it another try, although I still find repelling the fact that the payment is being held for 4 days after delivery and then needs another 4 days to be transferred into your paypal or bank account, unless you want to use it on a tradesy purchase. Then, it's immediately available after the first 4 days.
I think this is a Tradesy's effort to keep money into their pool and deter sellers from cashing out, which I find dishonest.
You are right, though, maybe this system works better for expensive items and helps you avoid scam buyers.


----------



## calflu

The 4 day period is just in case buyers return the items

Once money clears escrow then you can transfer them out to PayPal which usually shows up the next day. 


And the fact that Tradesy deals with returns instead of sellers and runs regular promos that bring volume to the sites and sellers take no hit when items sold on sale. All these make it easier to sell with them

But you should go with eBay if you prefer their policies 

Also I don't think Tradesy has the same level of traffic as eBay! 




terryn said:


> Maybe I need to give it another try, although I still find repelling the fact that the payment is being held for 4 days after delivery and then needs another 4 days to be transferred into your paypal or bank account, unless you want to use it on a tradesy purchase. Then, it's immediately available after the first 4 days.
> I think this is a Tradesy's effort to keep money into their pool and deter sellers from cashing out, which I find dishonest.
> You are right, though, maybe this system works better for expensive items and helps you avoid scam buyers.


----------



## queenlilly

Lindsay2367 said:


> I use the Tyvek wristbands (the ones that are used for events and such).  If you attempt to take it off, it's really obvious since there's really no way to rip it off cleanly.  I then write the item and my name and such on the tag and attach it to the item in an obvious place so the item can't be used without it being visible, and it can't be removed unless it is cut.  Seems to have worked for me so far.
> 
> View attachment 2916151
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916152


This is a great idea!! If you do not mind, could you please tell me where I could purchase these wrist bands? Thanks so much!!


----------



## whateve

calflu said:


> The 4 day period is just in case buyers return the items
> 
> Once money clears escrow then you can transfer them out to PayPal which usually shows up the next day.
> 
> 
> And the fact that Tradesy deals with returns instead of sellers and runs regular promos that bring volume to the sites and sellers take no hit when items sold on sale. All these make it easier to sell with them
> 
> But you should go with eBay if you prefer their policies
> 
> Also I don't think Tradesy has the same level of traffic as eBay!


a 4 day period seems awfully short. Does the buyer only have 4 days to return? Wouldn't it take longer for Tradesy to get the item back and inspect it? What happens if they decide you didn't describe it correctly and you've already withdrawn the money?


----------



## Lindsay2367

queenlilly said:


> This is a great idea!! If you do not mind, could you please tell me where I could purchase these wrist bands? Thanks so much!!



Hi there!  I bought them from Amazon.


----------



## mster425

whateve said:


> a 4 day period seems awfully short. Does the buyer only have 4 days to return? Wouldn't it take longer for Tradesy to get the item back and inspect it? What happens if they decide you didn't describe it correctly and you've already withdrawn the money?



You have 4 days to decide you want to return, you have 10 days to actually get it to them. From there it takes 3-5 days to process the return and decide if they agree with SNAD


----------



## queenlilly

Thanks so much!!


----------



## whateve

mster425 said:


> You have 4 days to decide you want to return, you have 10 days to actually get it to them. From there it takes 3-5 days to process the return and decide if they agree with SNAD


Thanks. So if the buyer doesn't realize they have a fake until the 5th day, they can't return? Is there still any risk to a seller from a credit card chargeback?


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> Thanks. So if the buyer doesn't realize they have a fake until the 5th day, they can't return? Is there still any risk to a seller from a credit card chargeback?



No, the risk should be to Tradesy since they're the once collecting payment, not the seller. 

As to whether a buyer could return a fake after the return window I would guess that they could convince Tradesy to take a return if they had documentation from a third party authenticator (because their CS seems fairly reasonable). Can't say for sure, though.


----------



## calflu

From the questions you ask, I strongly encourage you to read their rules. This will help you

https://www.tradesy.com/how-it-works/



whateve said:


> a 4 day period seems awfully short. Does the buyer only have 4 days to return? Wouldn't it take longer for Tradesy to get the item back and inspect it? What happens if they decide you didn't describe it correctly and you've already withdrawn the money?


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm having trouble uploading pictures from my iPad to Tradesy.  I thought I'd experiment by listing one item that did not sell on eBay.  All the pics are on my iPad.

I tried using Safari and Tradesy.com on the iPad and couldn't get the upload picture function to go into my picture folder to select the pics.  Then I downloaded the Tradesy iPad app and that seemingly allowed me only to take new pictures, not upload from my picture folder.

Anyone have any experience with iPad and Tradesy?  Thanks for any help.    

My old listing is still available (but not active) on eBay.   Perhaps I can get Tradesy to get the link from there.

Edited to say upload suddenly works, so ignore my question.   Might have been my wifi.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Toby93

beekmanhill said:


> I'm having trouble uploading pictures from my iPad to Tradesy.  I thought I'd experiment by listing one item that did not sell on eBay.  All the pics are on my iPad.
> 
> I tried using Safari and Tradesy.com on the iPad and couldn't get the upload picture function to go into my picture folder to select the pics.  Then I downloaded the Tradesy iPad app and that seemingly allowed me only to take new pictures, not upload from my picture folder.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with iPad and Tradesy?  Thanks for any help.
> 
> My old listing is still available (but not active) on eBay.   Perhaps I can get Tradesy to get the link from there.
> 
> Edited to say upload suddenly works, so ignore my question.   Might have been my wifi.  Thanks anyway.


I had the exact same thing happen - at times I can't upload from my ipad.  When I try a few hours later, or the next day it works.  Not sure why?


----------



## alansgail

My one experience with T will be my last. I purchased a bag but realized immediately that I had put it on the wrong cc. I emailed my seller within minutes. She told me to contact Tradesy as she has nothing to do with the payments....no control over them. So I went onto the "chat" feature and then ending up calling them and sending an email asking them to please cancel.
They assured me they would cancel but 2 days later upon checking my bank account I saw that a very large $$$ amount was about to go through.........what? I thought that had been canceled?
No, apparently they were going to take my money and the seller had also canceled my sale.
So I guess T was comfortable with both taking my money and at the same time canceling my sale.............no thanks.
They've lost my trust from now on. They also told me that once my sale was canceled that my only option was for a "credit" to Tradesy. I ended up filing a fraud claim with my paypal account.
They refunded my money to me. Thank you paypal!
Sorry Tradesy, this type of 'customer service' is not acceptable to many of us.
I'm not sure if this is the normal experience on this site, but it's what I experienced.
My advice is to really read very well their return policies and to know your rights.


----------



## queenlilly

alansgail said:


> My one experience with T will be my last. I purchased a bag but realized immediately that I had put it on the wrong cc. I emailed my seller within minutes. She told me to contact Tradesy as she has nothing to do with the payments....no control over them. So I went onto the "chat" feature and then ending up calling them and sending an email asking them to please cancel.
> They assured me they would cancel but 2 days later upon checking my bank account I saw that a very large $$$ amount was about to go through.........what? I thought that had been canceled?
> No, apparently they were going to take my money and the seller had also canceled my sale.
> So I guess T was comfortable with both taking my money and at the same time canceling my sale.............no thanks.
> They've lost my trust from now on. They also told me that once my sale was canceled that my only option was for a "credit" to Tradesy. I ended up filing a fraud claim with my paypal account.
> They refunded my money to me. Thank you paypal!
> Sorry Tradesy, this type of 'customer service' is not acceptable to many of us.
> I'm not sure if this is the normal experience on this site, but it's what I experienced.
> My advice is to really read very well their return policies and to know your rights.


It is unfortunate that you had a very "unusual" 1st time experience with Tradesy. From personal experience and knowledge, they have been wonderful to me as a buyer and seller. Their return policy is much better then any other online selling site!! I am not quite sure what went wrong with your occurrence , but I can promise you that your encounter was rare happening. Tradesy's behavior was none other than inappropriate and inexcusable!! But I am a strong believer that no one is infallible and everyone deserves a second chance. No matter where you buy or sell, mistakes are going to happen. Again, no one is perfect!! I would advise to give Tradesy a second chance. Doesn't everyone deserve that much? Good luck!!


----------



## alansgail

queenlilly said:


> It is unfortunate that you had a very "unusual" 1st time experience with Tradesy. From personal experience and knowledge, they have been wonderful to me as a buyer and seller. Their return policy is much better then any other online selling site!! I am not quite sure what went wrong with your occurrence , but I can promise you that your encounter was rare happening. Tradesy's behavior was none other than inappropriate and inexcusable!! But I am a strong believer that no one is infallible and everyone deserves a second chance. No matter where you buy or sell, mistakes are going to happen. Again, no one is perfect!! I would advise to give Tradesy a second chance. Doesn't everyone deserve that much? Good luck!!


Thanks for your reply but I won't be giving T a second chance. Don't even look on that website at all. I was very unimpressed with the administrators who dismissed all of my concerns.
They told me that even though I had canceled my sale right away all they could do for me was give me a T credit........sorry, not acceptable.
No worries, there are many other selling venues out there who have stellar service. Those are the ones that I'll use in the future.


----------



## queenlilly

alansgail said:


> Thanks for your reply but I won't be giving T a second chance. Don't even look on that website at all. I was very unimpressed with the administrators who dismissed all of my concerns.
> They told me that even though I had canceled my sale right away all they could do for me was give me a T credit........sorry, not acceptable.
> No worries, there are many other selling venues out there who have stellar service. Those are the ones that I'll use in the future.


I am very sorry to hear this but I totally understand!!


----------



## calflu

If you don't see clear enough pics..you should always ask sellers to upload pics. Good sellers will give you what you need

I recently ran into a very weird seller. She responded saying she knew her pics were not sufficient and would upload asap. Then she went MIA and later bumped up her prices by $500 without uploading any pics.

Sellers like these would be red flags and I walked away knowing I made a right decision not to spend a dime on her





thewave1969 said:


> I inquired recently with Tradesy, called them on the phone, as they had a tote I was interested but pictures weren't good enough. They said if I could return if I wasn't satisfied but with Tradesy credit only. I thought it was not a good policy therefore I didn't purchase


----------



## Freak4Coach

calflu said:


> If you don't see clear enough pics..you should always ask sellers to upload pics. Good sellers will give you what you need
> 
> I recently ran into a very weird seller. She responded saying she knew her pics were not sufficient and would upload asap. Then she went MIA and later bumped up her prices by $500 without uploading any pics.
> 
> Sellers like these would be red flags and I walked away knowing I made a right decision not to spend a dime on her



I've had super helpful sellers and ones that don't even bother to respond.  I'm trying to buy what you're selling people!    Needless to say, I didn't buy from the unhelpful.  

I've noticed some sellers inflate their prices on Tradesy.  I think it's because they know Tradesy will put it on sale at some point.  The buyer pays less and the seller ends up with more in their pockets....


----------



## calflu

Yeah..I don't understand the unhelpful rude kind! 

I noticed some sellers drop their price after bumping up so their listings show up in recently reduced section! 

I think Tradesy needs to clean up their search results as well. So hard to find exactly what I want without going thru pages sometimes 





Freak4Coach said:


> I've had super helpful sellers and ones that don't even bother to respond.  I'm trying to buy what you're selling people!    Needless to say, I didn't buy from the unhelpful.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed some sellers inflate their prices on Tradesy.  I think it's because they know Tradesy will put it on sale at some point.  The buyer pays less and the seller ends up with more in their pockets....


----------



## whateve

This is weird. Why?
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/louis-vuitton-tracking-1961987/?tref=category


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> This is weird. Why?
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/louis-vuitton-tracking-1961987/?tref=category



I bet somebody did a trade and this is some crazy attempt to "protect" themselves.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

calflu said:


> i think tradesy needs to clean up their search results as well. So hard to find exactly what i want without going thru pages sometimes



+1!


----------



## alansgail

restricter said:


> I bet somebody did a trade and this is some crazy attempt to "protect" themselves.


Yep, a lot of crazy happens on that site.


----------



## calflu

Can't really see what's going on.


What happened?



whateve said:


> This is weird. Why?
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/louis-vuitton-tracking-1961987/?tref=category


----------



## Michelle1x

beekmanhill said:


> I'm having trouble uploading pictures from my iPad to Tradesy.  I thought I'd experiment by listing one item that did not sell on eBay.  All the pics are on my iPad.
> 
> I tried using Safari and Tradesy.com on the iPad and couldn't get the upload picture function to go into my picture folder to select the pics.  Then I downloaded the Tradesy iPad app and that seemingly allowed me only to take new pictures, not upload from my picture folder.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with iPad and Tradesy?  Thanks for any help.
> 
> My old listing is still available (but not active) on eBay.   Perhaps I can get Tradesy to get the link from there.
> 
> Edited to say upload suddenly works, so ignore my question.   Might have been my wifi.  Thanks anyway.


Tradesy limits the file size for photos to 5MB.  Sometimes it doesn't give you an error, jut nothing happens.  try sizing down the pics you have that won't upload.


----------



## queenlilly

calflu said:


> Can't really see what's going on.
> 
> 
> What happened?


I can not see it either. What happened? Every time I click on it, it only pulls up Louis Vuitton wallets on Tradesy. I can not seem to pull up whatever everyone is seeing. What is it? Thanks!


----------



## Icyss

Anybody here know where I can find the thread for selling in tradesy? I would like to sell my CC wallet but I don't know where to start. TIA[emoji253]


----------



## queenlilly

chanelish said:


> Someone posted a picture of a USPS tracking receipt. My guess was someone was trying to show their buyer that they shipped an item but couldnt send them a photo


Oh okay. Thank you for explaining it to me!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Icyss said:


> Anybody here know where I can find the thread for selling in tradesy? I would like to sell my CC wallet but I don't know where to start. TIA[emoji253]




There is a thread under the EBay forum. Read through it, there are lots of tips and advices


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Icyss said:


> Anybody here know where I can find the thread for selling in tradesy? I would like to sell my CC wallet but I don't know where to start. TIA[emoji253]




Selling on Tradesy is really straight forward. If you can submit items to an online consignment shop, you can sell on Tradesy.  Here is a link to Tradesy's "How to sell" page:

https://www.tradesy.com/sell-landing/

As ThisVNChick said, there are lots of tips on the eBay forum and also on this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-for-reference-selling-bags-on-yc-897624.html

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Icyss

ThisVNchick said:


> There is a thread under the EBay forum. Read through it, there are lots of tips and advices





Thank you.[emoji253]I have a few stuff that I need to sell. I'll do my research first before I list anything. 



PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Selling on Tradesy is really straight forward. If you can submit items to an online consignment shop, you can sell on Tradesy.  Here is a link to Tradesy's "How to sell" page:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/sell-landing/
> 
> As ThisVNChick said, there are lots of tips on the eBay forum and also on this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-for-reference-selling-bags-on-yc-897624.html
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!




Thank you so much[emoji253]


----------



## atlcoach

When you guys sell an expensive bag, and the buyer asks for the receipt, do you include the original or a copy?


----------



## beekmanhill

atlcoach said:


> When you guys sell an expensive bag, and the buyer asks for the receipt, do you include the original or a copy?



I've sent the original most of them time, but I think it's better to send a copy. (I send the original because my printer copy function isn't working and I'm usually anxious to mail the item).


----------



## DB4me

alansgail said:


> Horrible service in my opinion and certainly not customer  friendly......and from what I've been reading online as far as  complaints for this site it's not even seller friendly.




I purchased something on Tradesy over a week ago and have heard  nothing about shipping.  Even the seller is upset that they have not  received the required Tradesy shipping kit.

I called their number  and some woman was extremely rude and gave me a very curt reply that  they had 10 days from date of purchase to ship the item and that I  should "chill out"! 

My last Tradesy purchase and I would NOT recommend.


----------



## alansgail

DB4me said:


> I purchased something on Tradesy over a week ago and have heard  nothing about shipping.  Even the seller is upset that they have not  received the required Tradesy shipping kit.
> 
> I called their number  and some woman was extremely rude and gave me a very curt reply that  they had 10 days from date of purchase to ship the item and that I  should "chill out"!
> 
> My last Tradesy purchase and I would NOT recommend.


You cannot be serious here! Someone from their customer service told you to "chill out"?
Unbelievable...........not a fan of this website. 
I'm sorry for you and hope you eventually see your item and in the meantime maybe you can just try to 'chill out'........


----------



## calflu

I don't send receipts. Receipts usually have personal info that I don't want to share. 

I am selling the bags and not my life and privacy. I get it that some buyers tend to believe bags are authentic when they see the receipts but bags can be fake so why can't receipts? 

 Receipts cannot really prove anything with all the super fakes out there. And stores like LV and Chanel don't ask receipts when you need them to service the bags



atlcoach said:


> When you guys sell an expensive bag, and the buyer asks for the receipt, do you include the original or a copy?


----------



## NANI1972

atlcoach said:


> When you guys sell an expensive bag, and the buyer asks for the receipt, do you include the original or a copy?




Always a copy and I block out my personal info.


----------



## atlcoach

beekmanhill said:


> I've sent the original most of them time, but I think it's better to send a copy. (I send the original because my printer copy function isn't working and I'm usually anxious to mail the item).







calflu said:


> I don't send receipts. Receipts usually have personal info that I don't want to share.
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling the bags and not my life and privacy. I get it that some buyers tend to believe bags are authentic when they see the receipts but bags can be fake so why can't receipts?
> 
> 
> 
> Receipts cannot really prove anything with all the super fakes out there. And stores like LV and Chanel don't ask receipts when you need them to service the bags







NANI1972 said:


> Always a copy and I block out my personal info.




Thanks all for the feedback!


----------



## beekmanhill

I do check the item for any personal info (additional to my name and address that they already have).  If its there, I Magic Marker or cut it out.  But I find there is rarely anything other than your name and address on receipts.   

My only concern is that if they returned the item, they would not return the original receipt.  And so I definitely recommend a copy.


----------



## queenlilly

atlcoach said:


> When you guys sell an expensive bag, and the buyer asks for the receipt, do you include the original or a copy?


I only send a copy of the receipt. I would never send them the actual "original" receipt. You should always keep that for yourself in case they should come back at you for any reason!!


----------



## LaurelLee123

Hi guys,

I have yet to buy anything from Tradesy, but I have sold four things.  The money is still hanging out in my Tradesy account, because I can't decide if I want to use it as Tradesy credit or transfer it to my bank.

My question is: paypal charges a 2.9% fee for selling.  But Tradesy also charges a 2.9% transfer feel.  Is that the same thing?  Or am I going to be charged 2.9% twice?

Thanks


----------



## ThisVNchick

LaurelLee123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have yet to buy anything from Tradesy, but I have sold four things.  The money is still hanging out in my Tradesy account, because I can't decide if I want to use it as Tradesy credit or transfer it to my bank.
> 
> My question is: paypal charges a 2.9% fee for selling.  But Tradesy also charges a 2.9% transfer feel.  Is that the same thing?  Or am I going to be charged 2.9% twice?
> 
> Thanks



You only pay the fees once. If you transfer money from Tradesy to paypal, it costs the same as completing an eBay/Paypal transaction. By the time the money posts on your paypal account, you should see the amount reflecting the 2.9% fees. After that, if you transfer your funds to your bank account, there should be no fees.


----------



## LaurelLee123

ThisVNchick said:


> You only pay the fees once. If you transfer money from Tradesy to paypal, it costs the same as completing an eBay/Paypal transaction. By the time the money posts on your paypal account, you should see the amount reflecting the 2.9% fees. After that, if you transfer your funds to your bank account, there should be no fees.



Thank you!  That helps a lot.  I never like linking my bank account to these sites, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't going to be charged the 2.9% from Tradesy and Paypal.


----------



## seagullz

Hi all Just wondering if I am not in USA..can I still buy the stuff? And If this Item has this "10% off the seller List price"where do.i see the discount reflected?


----------



## ThisVNchick

seagullz said:


> Hi all Just wondering if I am not in USA..can I still buy the stuff? And If this Item has this "10% off the seller List price"where do.i see the discount reflected?



I believe you have to be within the US to purchase. Someone correct me if I am wrong. 

Some sellers use Tradesy shipping and I haven't heard of them shipping abroad. Other sellers, like myself, include shipping in the listing price. But again, that shipping cost is only for shipping within the US. Maybe if you message your buyer, ask if they would be willing to ship abroad and for the correct shipping fees, perhaps that might work. Shipping would have to be expensive because Tradesy requires tracking in order for the system to detect that delivery occured. From my experiences, only premium shipping postage provide tracking for international addresses (ie. USPS express mail. FedEx Global, etc..)

In regards to pricing, the price has changed to reflect the sale. So whatever you see on the listing is the sale price. After the sale is over, you'll see that the price jumps back up.


----------



## queenlilly

LaurelLee123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have yet to buy anything from Tradesy, but I have sold four things.  The money is still hanging out in my Tradesy account, because I can't decide if I want to use it as Tradesy credit or transfer it to my bank.
> 
> My question is: paypal charges a 2.9% fee for selling.  But Tradesy also charges a 2.9% transfer feel.  Is that the same thing?  Or am I going to be charged 2.9% twice?
> 
> Thanks


As the lady above me explained, you only get charged once for the 2.9%. However, I thought I would add a piece of advise. I always transfer directly into my checking account because if I transfer the funds into Paypal first, you would have to wait for money to go through and then wait again for the funds to be transferred into your checking account. Which would take a total of at least a week to 10 days. When I transfer the funds directly into my bank account, the money is in there within 1-3 days. (Business days) But it usually only takes 1-2 days. It is pretty quick. And actually, Paypal transfers take longer than a direct transfer from Tradesy into a bank account. Good luck!!


----------



## calflu

I have questions 

How come many buyers complain they cannot see tracking # after I updated on Tradesy??? So annoying! 


Buyers first ask to ship asap...before I even get emails from Tradesy to confirm items are sold. Once I confirm the sale and tell them items will be ship...they email and ask when you are shipping them (dah...didn't i tell you like today I am shipping them out today!! You could be on east coast and its early here for me here!!) 

Then once I enter shipping info in tradesy (first I have to wait until carrier actually picks item up and in between buyers could be already emailing the second or third time) 

They come back and say they cannot see tracking info and want me to give them via text...then they ask when item will arrive (ugh....didn't I tell you already?) 

Ugh! So annoying! Sorry I just need to rant and ask!!
Off my soap box


----------



## calflu

It's actually pretty fast for me though. I always transfer to PayPal. If Tradesy isn't paying PayPal 2.9% for processing...I don't know why I need to pay Tradesy for 2.9% to move funds to my bank account 


Funds usually show up the following business day in my paypal account 





queenlilly said:


> As the lady above me explained, you only get charged once for the 2.9%. However, I thought I would add a piece of advise. I always transfer directly into my checking account because if I transfer the funds into Paypal first, you would have to wait for money to go through and then wait again for the funds to be transferred into your checking account. Which would take a total of at least a week to 10 days. When I transfer the funds directly into my bank account, the money is in there within 1-3 days. (Business days) But it usually only takes 1-2 days. It is pretty quick. And actually, Paypal transfers take longer than a direct transfer from Tradesy into a bank account. Good luck!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

calflu said:


> I have questions
> 
> How come many buyers complain they cannot see tracking # after I updated on Tradesy??? So annoying!
> 
> 
> Buyers first ask to ship asap...before I even get emails from Tradesy to confirm items are sold. Once I confirm the sale and tell them items will be ship...they email and ask when you are shipping them (dah...didn't i tell you like today I am shipping them out today!! You could be on east coast and its early here for me here!!)
> 
> Then once I enter shipping info in tradesy (first I have to wait until carrier actually picks item up and in between buyers could be already emailing the second or third time)
> 
> They come back and say they cannot see tracking info and want me to give them via text...then they ask when item will arrive (ugh....didn't I tell you already?)
> 
> Ugh! So annoying! Sorry I just need to rant and ask!!
> Off my soap box



Are you sure they didn't mean that the PO's system hasn't updated yet, and all he/she is seeing is a message stating the item is not found? I've had buyers tell me that they can't track the package...well USPS sometimes does have a huge lag between the time the item is scanned and when the system actually updates. I've had buyers thinking I hadn't shipped until the following day when system actually updated and it shows that the item was scanned around the same time I told my buyer I shippd out his/her item. Of course, I never get an apology, but whatevs.


----------



## blue2013

I sold an high end bag on tradesy and buyer got it today. I also saw that she requested to return it....its nerve wrecking... I dont know what she is going to ship to tradesy. I took photos of the bag before shipping it. I also tagged it but i still cant help but worry. I heard some people's authentic bags are deemed fake by tradesy authenticators.. Anyone has experience in tradesy returns? Please share your experience.


----------



## blue2013

And regarding the 2.9% receiving fee. I was told that since tradesy processes payments for sellers, they have to pay paypal 2.9% in fees to receive the payments. Thus when sellers choose to withdraw the money, the fee is passed on sellers. Basically they help you receive payment and so when you get paid, you have to reimburse them. I think it's pretty fair.


----------



## ThisVNchick

blue2013 said:


> I sold an high end bag on tradesy and buyer got it today. I also saw that she requested to return it....its nerve wrecking... I dont know what she is going to ship to tradesy. I took photos of the bag before shipping it. I also tagged it but i still cant help but worry. I heard some people's authentic bags are deemed fake by tradesy authenticators.. Anyone has experience in tradesy returns? Please share your experience.




You can contact their CS via phone or chat and ask the reason why the buyer returned it. It's best to find out the reason then go from there. Sometimes the buyer might have just changed his/her mind.


----------



## seagullz

Thanks ThisVNchick and chanelish! thanks for your help! However, the seller listed at shop-hers as well, so i bought it from there.


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi all, I have a buyer requesting a return to a bag that I sold her on Tradesy. She didn't contact me and just requested a return on Tradesy stating that I misrepresented the bag. I wonder if I should contact the buyer the reason she is returning it. The reason why I'm hesitant is that I have listed the bag at the end of January but she contacted asking me to take it off the list and keep the bag for another 3 weeks until she got paid. I told her that I was going abroad in 3 weeks time and returning in the beginning of March so she asked to keep it till then. Early March, she asked me to relist the bag but she couldn't purchase it at first because her credit card didn't work. Couple days later she purchased the bag and I sent it to her. She sent me a message that I had to send it as soon as possible because her daughter's birthday is on march 17th and she wanted to give it to her daughter as a gift. I sent the bag and it arrived on the 12th. Today I realized that she requested a return after asking me to keep the bag for her for so long. I understand I'm also at fault by agreeing to keep the bag for her but I had no idea she'd do this. Should I contact her directy or should I just wait for the Tradesy return team to decide for me?
I described the bag as in excellent used condition because I only carried it less than 5 times and has been sitting on my closet for a while.
I will really appreciate any thoughts and opinions. 
Thank you


----------



## ThisVNchick

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi all, I have a buyer requesting a return to a bag that I sold her on Tradesy. She didn't contact me and just requested a return on Tradesy stating that I misrepresented the bag. I wonder if I should contact the buyer the reason she is returning it. The reason why I'm hesitant is that I have listed the bag at the end of January but she contacted asking me to take it off the list and keep the bag for another 3 weeks until she got paid. I told her that I was going abroad in 3 weeks time and returning in the beginning of March so she asked to keep it till then. Early March, she asked me to relist the bag but she couldn't purchase it at first because her credit card didn't work. Couple days later she purchased the bag and I sent it to her. She sent me a message that I had to send it as soon as possible because her daughter's birthday is on march 17th and she wanted to give it to her daughter as a gift. I sent the bag and it arrived on the 12th. Today I realized that she requested a return after asking me to keep the bag for her for so long. I understand I'm also at fault by agreeing to keep the bag for her but I had no idea she'd do this. Should I contact her directy or should I just wait for the Tradesy return team to decide for me?
> I described the bag as in excellent used condition because I only carried it less than 5 times and has been sitting on my closet for a while.
> I will really appreciate any thoughts and opinions.
> Thank you



Did you contact CS about the matter? Usually they are quite specific about why the buyer decided to return the item. 

Did you take a lot of pictures of the item? I noticed that Tradesy has added 4 additional picture slots- total of 12 pictures per listing max. If the item is being returned as misrepresented, Tradesy will compare the item to the pictures on your listing and rule based on that. 

The return team will contact you only if there is something wrong: if you truly misrepresented item. They will give you a chance to present your case, in case the buyer intentionally damaged the bag to receive return. If they don't contact you, then you're good to go, and funds will be released when they're done investigating.


----------



## blue2013

Thanks thisVNchick for your response. I contacted the buyer asking why she's returning the bag. She said the thinks the bag is fake because the H in the chanel stamp is not perfect. The chain is also twisted slightly and because there is no receipt. She compared it to her other chanel bags. This bag was purchased from nordstrom. There is no receipt but it comes with full set. I am just afraid that tradesy authenticators are not experts in this brand and will deem my bag is fake. I have been reading horror stories on pissedconsumers. I am worried sick.


----------



## dorayaki90

Thank you ThisVNchick for your reply. Yes I contacted CS and they only said that the item is misrepresented but no more detail. I'll contact the buyer today to find out what the problem is. I never have buyer returned the items I sold previously that's why I'm nervous with this return since it's my first time. Thank for the reassurance 



ThisVNchick said:


> Did you contact CS about the matter? Usually they are quite specific about why the buyer decided to return the item.
> 
> Did you take a lot of pictures of the item? I noticed that Tradesy has added 4 additional picture slots- total of 12 pictures per listing max. If the item is being returned as misrepresented, Tradesy will compare the item to the pictures on your listing and rule based on that.
> 
> The return team will contact you only if there is something wrong: if you truly misrepresented item. They will give you a chance to present your case, in case the buyer intentionally damaged the bag to receive return. If they don't contact you, then you're good to go, and funds will be released when they're done investigating.


----------



## ThisVNchick

blue2013 said:


> Thanks thisVNchick for your response. I contacted the buyer asking why she's returning the bag. She said the thinks the bag is fake because the H in the chanel stamp is not perfect. The chain is also twisted slightly and because there is no receipt. She compared it to her other chanel bags. This bag was purchased from nordstrom. There is no receipt but it comes with full set. I am just afraid that tradesy authenticators are not experts in this brand and will deem my bag is fake. I have been reading horror stories on pissedconsumers. I am worried sick.




If you have sufficient pictures of your bag to authenticate it, I would suggest that you do it right away. Use a reputable source like A4U. Have them authenticate it, and forward the information to Tradesy return. For counterfeit cases, I found it easier to be more hands on and give them the facts up front. I had a buyer tell me my LV was fake once. I immediately contacted Tradesy return and showed them my receipt of purchase. They kept the information on file and when the item arrived they released my funds almost same day. Since you don't have your receipt, best to get an authentication certification. Forward it to them, I'm sure it will help your case and speed up the return process to be in your favor.


----------



## pavilion

I've been selling on Tradesy for awhile and I've finally encountered my first issue...

A seller purchased a Tory Burch leopard Robinson Mini Bag from me that I used once for a couple hours. It was in excellent, like new condition and came with the dust bag. She asked me a bunch of questions before purchasing like if there were authenticity cards included and questions about a serial number - authentic Tory Burch bags (at least when I got this bag) did not come with either. I let her know that this bag has neither and to my knowledge, Tory Burch does not include authenticity cards no do they have serial numbers stamped in the bags.

The bag is absolutely authentic and was purchased from Bloomingdales, but I no longer have the receipt. I've been going back and forth with Tradesy about how they authentic items especially something like Tory Burch that doesn't have serial numbers. I'm also paranoid because the bag has an older dust bag (orange and pink one rather than the new off white ones that I've seen newer bags come with) and I don't want them to think it's fake.

I'm crossing my fingers that everything turns out okay and that it's proved to be authentic since it is authentic, but I can't help by be worried. I'm hoping that in the end it just ends up being a 2 week inconvenience where the proceeds from the sale are held up which is still annoying.

I did ask Tradesy if I could block this buyer from future purchases since I don't want to sell to people who are not familiar with the brand and have funds tied up for so long, but they don't allow you to block seller.


----------



## ilovejae

I am frustrated with tradesy. It's really weired, i list several items both on tradesy, ebay and shophers. None of them sold in tradesy, but sold out pretty fast in ebay or shophers, which actually have higher price bc of commission fee. And also no one contacted me about those items, but in shophers and ebay, i got several messages. I just cannot figure out why. Do i accidentally hide my listings?


----------



## calflu

I sometimes have better luck on shop hers and sometimes on Tradesy. 

I prefer shop hers over Tradesy so I won't get buyers harassing me asking me personal questions and all the questions about shipments. 

Tradsy has run some pretty hectic promotions recently so could it be your items or brands not on the campaign? 




ilovejae said:


> I am frustrated with tradesy. It's really weired, i list several items both on tradesy, ebay and shophers. None of them sold in tradesy, but sold out pretty fast in ebay or shophers, which actually have higher price bc of commission fee. And also no one contacted me about those items, but in shophers and ebay, i got several messages. I just cannot figure out why. Do i accidentally hide my listings?


----------



## ilovejae

calflu said:


> I sometimes have better luck on shop hers and sometimes on Tradesy.
> 
> I prefer shop hers over Tradesy so I won't get buyers harassing me asking me personal questions and all the questions about shipments.
> 
> Tradsy has run some pretty hectic promotions recently so could it be your items or brands not on the campaign?



I just listed several jimmy choo, Louboutin, YSL, alice olivia, DVF and ferragamo. But none of them has good luck... But good thing is at least they were sold successfully in other website ^^
I prefer shophers, too. simple and easy. I dont need to deal with buyers


----------



## queenlilly

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi all, I have a buyer requesting a return to a bag that I sold her on Tradesy. She didn't contact me and just requested a return on Tradesy stating that I misrepresented the bag. I wonder if I should contact the buyer the reason she is returning it. The reason why I'm hesitant is that I have listed the bag at the end of January but she contacted asking me to take it off the list and keep the bag for another 3 weeks until she got paid. I told her that I was going abroad in 3 weeks time and returning in the beginning of March so she asked to keep it till then. Early March, she asked me to relist the bag but she couldn't purchase it at first because her credit card didn't work. Couple days later she purchased the bag and I sent it to her. She sent me a message that I had to send it as soon as possible because her daughter's birthday is on march 17th and she wanted to give it to her daughter as a gift. I sent the bag and it arrived on the 12th. Today I realized that she requested a return after asking me to keep the bag for her for so long. I understand I'm also at fault by agreeing to keep the bag for her but I had no idea she'd do this. Should I contact her directy or should I just wait for the Tradesy return team to decide for me?
> I described the bag as in excellent used condition because I only carried it less than 5 times and has been sitting on my closet for a while.
> I will really appreciate any thoughts and opinions.
> Thank you


I have had a couple of returns for a few different reasons. One lady returned a brand new pair of David Yurman earrings saying one of the post was misaligned. As soon as she received the earrings, she emailed me telling me that she loved them and thanked me for them. So, I was shocked when I found out she was returning them!! Immediately, I knew she had bent the one post and I was furious!! I phoned Tradesy right away and they told me they were going to refund the buyer and that they were shipping the earrings back to me. I was not very happy to say the least and Tradesy knew it. Therefore, Tradesy was courteous enough to offer to refund me for the cost to repair the one post. However, when I took them to a jeweler, they never charged me a penny because the post was barely bent. The jeweler straightened it out in 2 seconds. My point is that the buyer simply had buyers remorse. Yet, all she had to do was to return them and Tradesy wold have resold them and I could have kept my money. It was nothing but a hugh headache for me!! (And of course, I lost the entire sale!!)  If I were you , I would phone Tradesy immediately and ask them the details of the return. And if the buyers complaint is not valid (meaning that you did describe the item correctly) then I would fight for your sale!! Try to prove to Tradesy where and how you described the item in full detail and that the buyer only has buyers remorse. I have found Tradesy to be pretty fair. (For the most part) So, just try to reason with Tradesy and hopefully they will stand by you!! It is a shame that the woman asked you to hold this bag for over 3 weeks and then did this to you. Unfortunately, you will find relentless and vindictive people on every selling site!! Good luck!!


----------



## queenlilly

I have a question for anyone familiar with Shop-hers selling site. I know this thread is really for Tradesy; however, I have read many things about Shop-hers on here and was wondering how their return policy works. If a buyer returns an item, does Shop-hers resell the item or do you lose the sale and have to relist it and sell it yourself again? I am currently only selling on Tradesy but have been reading quite a bit about Shop-hers on here and I am thinking about perhaps giving it a try. Any advise or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## uadjit

queenlilly said:


> I have a question for anyone familiar with Shop-hers selling site. I know this thread is really for Tradesy; however, I have read many things about Shop-hers on here and was wondering how their return policy works. If a buyer returns an item, does Shop-hers resell the item or do you lose the sale and have to relist it and sell it yourself again? I am currently only selling on Tradesy but have been reading quite a bit about Shop-hers on here and I am thinking about perhaps giving it a try. Any advise or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!



I believe Shop-Hers covers all returns provided the item is authentic and reasonably well-described. I have sold plenty of things through Shop-Hers and never had to deal with a return issue. It should be said that I've never had to on Tradesy, either but I haven't had as many transactions there.


----------



## NANI1972

queenlilly said:


> I have a question for anyone familiar with Shop-hers selling site. I know this thread is really for Tradesy; however, I have read many things about Shop-hers on here and was wondering how their return policy works. If a buyer returns an item, does Shop-hers resell the item or do you lose the sale and have to relist it and sell it yourself again? I am currently only selling on Tradesy but have been reading quite a bit about Shop-hers on here and I am thinking about perhaps giving it a try. Any advise or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!




Shop hers takes care of the returns, since they see the item first before the buyer does they inspect it for authenticity and condition before passing it on to the buyer.


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi, thank you for your reply. I contacted the CS team in tradesy again and she said that the buyer said I sent her a different bag from the listing. I'm so worried that she changed the bag with an entirely different bag (which of course I hope not). The bag has not reached the tradesy team yet but this makes me very nervous. Do you know how long it takes for the buyer to return it to tradesy?



queenlilly said:


> I have had a couple of returns for a few different reasons. One lady returned a brand new pair of David Yurman earrings saying one of the post was misaligned. As soon as she received the earrings, she emailed me telling me that she loved them and thanked me for them. So, I was shocked when I found out she was returning them!! Immediately, I knew she had bent the one post and I was furious!! I phoned Tradesy right away and they told me they were going to refund the buyer and that they were shipping the earrings back to me. I was not very happy to say the least and Tradesy knew it. Therefore, Tradesy was courteous enough to offer to refund me for the cost to repair the one post. However, when I took them to a jeweler, they never charged me a penny because the post was barely bent. The jeweler straightened it out in 2 seconds. My point is that the buyer simply had buyers remorse. Yet, all she had to do was to return them and Tradesy wold have resold them and I could have kept my money. It was nothing but a hugh headache for me!! (And of course, I lost the entire sale!!)  If I were you , I would phone Tradesy immediately and ask them the details of the return. And if the buyers complaint is not valid (meaning that you did describe the item correctly) then I would fight for your sale!! Try to prove to Tradesy where and how you described the item in full detail and that the buyer only has buyers remorse. I have found Tradesy to be pretty fair. (For the most part) So, just try to reason with Tradesy and hopefully they will stand by you!! It is a shame that the woman asked you to hold this bag for over 3 weeks and then did this to you. Unfortunately, you will find relentless and vindictive people on every selling site!! Good luck!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. I contacted the CS team in tradesy again and she said that the buyer said I sent her a different bag from the listing. I'm so worried that she changed the bag with an entirely different bag (which of course I hope not). The bag has not reached the tradesy team yet but this makes me very nervous. Do you know how long it takes for the buyer to return it to tradesy?



Tradesy sends you a priority label, so 2-3 days, if USPS is good. 

For your sake, I hope it was not a bait and switch. A lof the sellers on here video record themselves packing up the bag so in case of a bait and switch you can use the video recording as proof that you sent out the right bag (Tradesy accepts this BTW). 

Fingers-crossed for you!


----------



## queenlilly

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. I contacted the CS team in tradesy again and she said that the buyer said I sent her a different bag from the listing. I'm so worried that she changed the bag with an entirely different bag (which of course I hope not). The bag has not reached the tradesy team yet but this makes me very nervous. Do you know how long it takes for the buyer to return it to tradesy?


Wow!! First of all, "shame" on this buyer for trying to say you sent a completely different handbag!! To answer your question, the buyer has 3 days to inform Tradesy they want to return an item and 10 days to actually return the item to Tradesy. Which it has never taken any of my buyers more than a couple of days to return the item to Tradesy but I have heard of others where it has taken the full 10 days. Did you say that you either took photos or taped yourself packing up the bag when you shipped it out? If you did, you are smart and most definitely should be covered!! How long has the buyer actually had the bag? I truly feel for you!! This is something that I never thought a buyer would be so callous to do!! I am not sure if we are able to exchange the buyers names on here but if we are, I would really appreciate it if you would share their name with me so that I never sell to them. In all honesty, I find it hard to believe that Tradesy would believe the buyer in this instance. If you do not mind, I would really appreciate it if you would let me know the outcome of this whole ordeal. Every time I think a buyer can not do anything worse, they always seem to top it somehow!! Again, this is a first that i have ever heard of anything like this!! And I am totally stunned!! I wish you the best of luck and please let me know what happens!! (P.S. If we can exchange buyers names, please let me know. Thanks!!)


----------



## queenlilly

NANI1972 said:


> Shop hers takes care of the returns, since they see the item first before the buyer does they inspect it for authenticity and condition before passing it on to the buyer.


Thank you for your reply!!


----------



## queenlilly

queenlilly said:


> Wow!! First of all, "shame" on this buyer for trying to say you sent a completely different handbag!! To answer your question, the buyer has 3 days to inform Tradesy they want to return an item and 10 days to actually return the item to Tradesy. Which it has never taken any of my buyers more than a couple of days to return the item to Tradesy but I have heard of others where it has taken the full 10 days. Did you say that you either took photos or taped yourself packing up the bag when you shipped it out? If you did, you are smart and most definitely should be covered!! How long has the buyer actually had the bag? I truly feel for you!! This is something that I never thought a buyer would be so callous to do!! I am not sure if we are able to exchange the buyers names on here but if we are, I would really appreciate it if you would share their name with me so that I never sell to them. In all honesty, I find it hard to believe that Tradesy would believe the buyer in this instance. If you do not mind, I would really appreciate it if you would let me know the outcome of this whole ordeal. Every time I think a buyer can not do anything worse, they always seem to top it somehow!! Again, this is a first that i have ever heard of anything like this!! And I am totally stunned!! I wish you the best of luck and please let me know what happens!! (P.S. If we can exchange buyers names, please let me know. Thanks!!)


The more I think about this, it infuriates me to no end!!! If I were you, I would be on phone calling Tradesy as much as possible to fight for your rights!! But first you have to wait for the bag to be returned to Tradesy. I would call them and ask them to phone you as soon as they receive the bag. Immediately I would want to know which bag was returned to them. If you do not mind me asking, what is the brand of the handbag? It is a high end designer bag that cost a lot, I would "not" let them get away with this!! (Or any bag for that matter!!!) Also, have you been selling on Tradesy for very long? If so, your credibility should out weigh this woman's word!! Either way, be strong, do not give up and dispute this to the end!! Again, "shame" on this buyer!! Just do not let her win this!! And please let me know the outcome!!


----------



## uadjit

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. I contacted the CS team in tradesy again and she said that the buyer said I sent her a different bag from the listing. I'm so worried that she changed the bag with an entirely different bag (which of course I hope not). The bag has not reached the tradesy team yet but this makes me very nervous. Do you know how long it takes for the buyer to return it to tradesy?



These are the exact types of buyer shenanigans that sellers are fleeing eBay to get away from. I certainly hope Tradesy doesn't foist the responsibility onto you. They should be investigating this thoroughly. I have had second thoughts about trying to sell expensive items on Tradesy, too.


----------



## dorayaki90

queenlilly said:


> The more I think about this, it infuriates me to no end!!! If I were you, I would be on phone calling Tradesy as much as possible to fight for your rights!! But first you have to wait for the bag to be returned to Tradesy. I would call them and ask them to phone you as soon as they receive the bag. Immediately I would want to know which bag was returned to them. If you do not mind me asking, what is the brand of the handbag? It is a high end designer bag that cost a lot, I would "not" let them get away with this!! (Or any bag for that matter!!!) Also, have you been selling on Tradesy for very long? If so, your credibility should out weigh this woman's word!! Either way, be strong, do not give up and dispute this to the end!! Again, "shame" on this buyer!! Just do not let her win this!! And please let me know the outcome!!



Queenlilly, thank you so much for your support, I really appreciate it. The bag is Alexander Wang kirsten satchel, it's been discontinued but I had couple other buyers who were interested in the bag too other than her. She was the first one who contacted me so I figured I just sold it to her (big mistake). When I sold this bag, I had sold 4 bag (2 kate spade, 1 alexander wang rockie and 1 balenciaga day) and all buyers have been a pleasant to deal with. The problem is I didn't take pictures or tape myself when packing the bag because I never thought this would happen (my mistake) and I only sell my bags once in a while from my closet. I'll pm you the buyer's name/id.



chanelish said:


> Whoa thats scary! What kind of bag was it?


It's alexander wang  kirsten satchel



uadjit said:


> These are the exact types of buyer shenanigans that sellers are fleeing eBay to get away from. I certainly hope Tradesy doesn't foist the responsibility onto you. They should be investigating this thoroughly. I have had second thoughts about trying to sell expensive items on Tradesy, too.


The CS has been really nice about it saying that they will start investigating the item and the buyer once they receive the item. I hope Tradesy will be fair, crossing my fingers.


----------



## queenlilly

dorayaki90 said:


> Queenlilly, thank you so much for your support, I really appreciate it. The bag is Alexander Wang kirsten satchel, it's been discontinued but I had couple other buyers who were interested in the bag too other than her. She was the first one who contacted me so I figured I just sold it to her (big mistake). When I sold this bag, I had sold 4 bag (2 kate spade, 1 alexander wang rockie and 1 balenciaga day) and all buyers have been a pleasant to deal with. The problem is I didn't take pictures or tape myself when packing the bag because I never thought this would happen (my mistake) and I only sell my bags once in a while from my closet. I'll pm you the buyer's name/id.
> 
> 
> It's alexander wang  kirsten satchel
> 
> 
> The CS has been really nice about it saying that they will start investigating the item and the buyer once they receive the item. I hope Tradesy will be fair, crossing my fingers.


Thanks for your reply. I just sent you a message through PM. And do not forget to let me know what happens. If you need any assistance throughout the case, just let me know and I will do my best to help you in any way possible!!


----------



## LoubFashionista

A few of you asked how Tradesy uploaded my ebay listings so here's an update on Tradesy 'beta' ebay listing import:

After almost waiting 3-4 weeks for Tradesy to import my ebay listings they are finally up (the only way that I found out is from a ton of buyer questions in my inbox today about general information on the shoes..)

They deleted all of my ebay titles and put simple titles such as "earrings" for dior earrings, or "multi color platforms" for every pair of Louboutins. Plus I was running an ebay sale when they imported so my prices are all wrong. They chopped up my descriptions stating almost everything as gently used or pre-owned for brand new shoes. Also some descriptions were not uploaded or some listings they only uploaded selective words from the first two-ish sentences of my listings. They left out almost every description of the flaws so I'm not sure how they go about editing listings. 


Overall it's great that everything is set up and pictures are imported (the worst part haha!) but editing about half of the descriptions and over 200 titles will be time consuming. Hopefully they tweak their program before offering the ebay import option to everyone. I also recall another member stating they emailed the tradesy team and you can ask to try the beta version too.


----------



## DB4me

LOL!  Well, I finally received my item.  The seller was so upset that she had not received the item and finally mailed it out herself.

I also bought another item that was listed as genuine leather - I know, I should've learnt my lesson the first time - and when I received it, it was the cheapest, ugliest looking plastic thing I had ever laid eyes on.  It had definitely got the old glamour shots treatment cause the pics didn't look that bad.  Anyway, I immediately returned it and requested a refund as the item had been misrepresented.  10 Days later I get an email stating that the item was examined by their returns department and found to be leather so I would only be receiving a Tradesy credit.  Seriously?????  Whoever "examined" that grotesque misshapen Quasimodo of a bag must be a total moron as anyone can see it was plastic!

I emailed the manufacturer and asked for a verification on the materials and I was right.  It's PVC.  I am now awaiting a response from the Tradesy experts(?), and we'll see what happens.

I certainly don't want a site credit as I have no intention of ever using them again.  My purchases have been more misses than hits.  I really need to learn to stay away from buying sight unseen............ :shame:http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## uadjit

queenlilly said:


> Thanks for your reply. I just sent you a message through PM. And do not forget to let me know what happens. If you need any assistance throughout the case, just let me know and I will do my best to help you in any way possible!!



Could I trouble you to pm this buyers info as well? I'd appreciate it.  I know you can't block buyers but I can check to see if it's her before approving a sale.


----------



## whateve

I wish I could send my bag to Tradesy and have them inspect it before it is sent to the buyer. Then there couldn't be any buyer shenanigans. I wonder if it happens less if you use Tradesy packaging.


----------



## queenlilly

uadjit said:


> Could I trouble you to pm this buyers info as well? I'd appreciate it.  I know you can't block buyers but I can check to see if it's her before approving a sale.


I just PM you the name. Let me know if you did not receive it. Thanks!!


----------



## dorayaki90

I didn't get any PM from you, do you mind resend it to me? And yes, I'll definitely update you with what happen next. Thank you so so much queenlilly 



queenlilly said:


> Thanks for your reply. I just sent you a message through PM. And do not forget to let me know what happens. If you need any assistance throughout the case, just let me know and I will do my best to help you in any way possible!!


----------



## new.old.bag

I made my first purchase on tradesy, and after nearly a week I never heard anything so I messaged the seller. She messaged me back a day or 2 later saying "Oh, I don't have that item anymore, sorry"

My money got refunded but they had it for a week & I had to ask.

Sooo.  Not impressed yet.


----------



## travelluver

LoubFashionista said:


> A few of you asked how Tradesy uploaded my ebay listings so here's an update on Tradesy 'beta' ebay listing import:
> 
> After almost waiting 3-4 weeks for Tradesy to import my ebay listings they are finally up (the only way that I found out is from a ton of buyer questions in my inbox today about general information on the shoes..)
> 
> They deleted all of my ebay titles and put simple titles such as "earrings" for dior earrings, or "multi color platforms" for every pair of Louboutins. Plus I was running an ebay sale when they imported so my prices are all wrong. They chopped up my descriptions stating almost everything as gently used or pre-owned for brand new shoes. Also some descriptions were not uploaded or some listings they only uploaded selective words from the first two-ish sentences of my listings. They left out almost every description of the flaws so I'm not sure how they go about editing listings.
> 
> 
> Overall it's great that everything is set up and pictures are imported (the worst part haha!) but editing about half of the descriptions and over 200 titles will be time consuming. Hopefully they tweak their program before offering the ebay import option to everyone. I also recall another member stating they emailed the tradesy team and you can ask to try the beta version too.



Usually they are great in regard to the pictures but I have up for sale on the site currently an Hermes Yeoh bag that took them numerous tries to "clean up" the photo - taking much more than the 24-48 hours and then having the "cleaned up" cover shot all blurry.  I finally told them to please leave the cover shot as is (so what if the bag is pictured sitting on a towel).  It finally just stayed that way.  They were apologetic all through the process and tried but I was dumbfounded that a small task seemed to cause such a flurry of mistakes.  In the end they credited my tradesy account some points, which was nice.


----------



## luv2run41

Sometimes I wish you could, as a seller, if you choose just have the buyer send the return back directly.  I sold a bag and would be happy to have it back, no problem.  The buyer is saying there is a stain in the bag (There were 3 small white dots I photographed for listing) and she is confused with the date code.  I messaged her back how to find and interpret the date code but I think she will end up sending it back as return.  I would love the bag back but now sure Tradesy will do that.  I may look into that.  I have sold 15 items and only had one issue so far.  I sold (I may have posted before) a tapage charm.  The buyer simply said fake because it didn't have the date code tab like some of the newer charms have.  I took careful pics of all engraving and even offered to pay her to have an authentication but she simply declined and sent it back.  I did get my payment, no problem.  I really think Tradesy will be fair with you. Please let us know how it works for you. Some buyers will just say fake or not as described to get a refund as opposed to Tradesy Credit.  I do think these types of buyers will have a pattern of this and Tradesy will know and either terminate their membership and or definitely side with seller. Please don't worry


----------



## ThisVNchick

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. I contacted the CS team in tradesy again and she said that the buyer said I sent her a different bag from the listing. I'm so worried that she changed the bag with an entirely different bag (which of course I hope not). The bag has not reached the tradesy team yet but this makes me very nervous. Do you know how long it takes for the buyer to return it to tradesy?





luv2run41 said:


> Sometimes I wish you could, as a seller, if you choose just have the buyer send the return back directly.  I sold a bag and would be happy to have it back, no problem.  The buyer is saying there is a stain in the bag (There were 3 small white dots I photographed for listing) and she is confused with the date code.  I messaged her back how to find and interpret the date code but I think she will end up sending it back as return.  I would love the bag back but now sure Tradesy will do that.  I may look into that.  I have sold 15 items and only had one issue so far.  I sold (I may have posted before) a tapage charm.  The buyer simply said fake because it didn't have the date code tab like some of the newer charms have.  I took careful pics of all engraving and even offered to pay her to have an authentication but she simply declined and sent it back.  I did get my payment, no problem.  I really think Tradesy will be fair with you. Please let us know how it works for you. Some buyers will just say fake or not as described to get a refund as opposed to Tradesy Credit.  I do think these types of buyers will have a pattern of this and Tradesy will know and either terminate their membership and or definitely side with seller. Please don't worry



Actually, if a buyer claims that an item is fake or SNAD and the item comes back to Tradesy and it is seen otherwise, the buyer only gets credit, not a refund to the original payment form. Of the 30 something transaction I've done on Tradesy, I've been hit with one fake and one SNAD. Both turned out untrue, my funds were release to me and I was told that the buyer only received Tradesy credit. I was happy abou that.


----------



## queenlilly

dorayaki90 said:


> I didn't get any PM from you, do you mind resend it to me? And yes, I'll definitely update you with what happen next. Thank you so so much queenlilly


Dorayaki90, I am so sorry you did not receive my PM I sent to you. I have an appointment that I have to rush to get to but as soon as I get back, I will PM you again. I will let you know as soon as I send it so that you can let me know if you got it. Thanks!! P.S. Don't forget to keep me updated on your situation!! For some reason, I am just blown away by the fact this buyer did this to you!!


----------



## dorayaki90

luv2run41 said:


> Sometimes I wish you could, as a seller, if you choose just have the buyer send the return back directly.  I sold a bag and would be happy to have it back, no problem.  The buyer is saying there is a stain in the bag (There were 3 small white dots I photographed for listing) and she is confused with the date code.  I messaged her back how to find and interpret the date code but I think she will end up sending it back as return.  I would love the bag back but now sure Tradesy will do that.  I may look into that.  I have sold 15 items and only had one issue so far.  I sold (I may have posted before) a tapage charm.  The buyer simply said fake because it didn't have the date code tab like some of the newer charms have.  I took careful pics of all engraving and even offered to pay her to have an authentication but she simply declined and sent it back.  I did get my payment, no problem.  I really think Tradesy will be fair with you. Please let us know how it works for you. Some buyers will just say fake or not as described to get a refund as opposed to Tradesy Credit.  I do think these types of buyers will have a pattern of this and Tradesy will know and either terminate their membership and or definitely side with seller. Please don't worry





ThisVNchick said:


> Actually, if a buyer claims that an item is fake or SNAD and the item comes back to Tradesy and it is seen otherwise, the buyer only gets credit, not a refund to the original payment form. Of the 30 something transaction I've done on Tradesy, I've been hit with one fake and one SNAD. Both turned out untrue, my funds were release to me and I was told that the buyer only received Tradesy credit. I was happy abou that.



Thank you luv2run41 and ThisVNchick for the reassurance  I haven't heard back from Tradesy today but I'll definitely update and let you know what happen. I really do hope Tradesy will be fair.


----------



## queenlilly

dorayaki90 said:


> I didn't get any PM from you, do you mind resend it to me? And yes, I'll definitely update you with what happen next. Thank you so so much queenlilly


I just PM you the name. Please let me know if you received it this time. Sorry about the last message!! Thanks!!


----------



## calflu

Did the seller ever confirm the sale?

The process is seller needs to confirm the sale and it didn't seem like your seller ever did! I thought sellers have 72 hrs only to confirm the sale or the sale is canceled 



new.old.bag said:


> I made my first purchase on tradesy, and after nearly a week I never heard anything so I messaged the seller. She messaged me back a day or 2 later saying "Oh, I don't have that item anymore, sorry"
> 
> My money got refunded but they had it for a week & I had to ask.
> 
> Sooo.  Not impressed yet.


----------



## calflu

I sometimes wish I can ship to Tradesy like what shop here does! 

Have been very lucky recently with PITA buyers on Tradesy asking me tons of questions AFTER they buy the items and BEFORE I get sale confirmation emails from Tradesy for questions like when I can ship the items...where I am shipping them from (ugh....dear buyers I have no way to tell thar you are the real buyers since I see noting from Tradsy and I cannot really do anything before then) blah blah blah!!

Even after I put tracking numbers in...they still come back with " have you shipped"? " I am not seeing tracking #" 


Sigh! 

Off my soap box


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi, I didn't receive any PM from you. This is weird that I can send it to you but I can't receive it from you. Do you mind trying it again?



queenlilly said:


> I just PM you the name. Please let me know if you received it this time. Sorry about the last message!! Thanks!!


----------



## queenlilly

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi, I didn't receive any PM from you. This is weird that I can send it to you but I can't receive it from you. Do you mind trying it again?


I just PM you. Let me know if you got it this time. Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

travelluver said:


> Usually they are great in regard to the pictures but I have up for sale on the site currently an Hermes Yeoh bag that took them numerous tries to "clean up" the photo - taking much more than the 24-48 hours and then having the "cleaned up" cover shot all blurry.  I finally told them to please leave the cover shot as is (so what if the bag is pictured sitting on a towel).  It finally just stayed that way.  They were apologetic all through the process and tried but I was dumbfounded that a small task seemed to cause such a flurry of mistakes.  In the end they credited my tradesy account some points, which was nice.


Quite a few cover photos look ridiculous after cleaning up. If the picture was shot crooked or at an angle, or the purse wasn't stuffed evenly - all these are so much more noticeable in the cleaned-up picture. I wonder if the process is completely automated, or if they pay someone to use photoshop.


----------



## travelluver

whateve said:


> Quite a few cover photos look ridiculous after cleaning up. If the picture was shot crooked or at an angle, or the purse wasn't stuffed evenly - all these are so much more noticeable in the cleaned-up picture. I wonder if the process is completely automated, or if they pay someone to use photoshop.



They told me that they use a third party service to clean up the pictures and that may account for the delay in the clean up on occasion.


----------



## eal76

I just listed my beloved Hampstead PM on Tradsy, and am wondering what kind of out come sellers and buyers have had on there. I like that authenticity is never a question, but I'm still a bit scared.
Thoughts? Stories? Good? Bad? 
Thanks in advance!  Eileen


----------



## jo10013

I purchased something there before. The first time was a Chanel WOC, Their website gave me 10% off the bag. After I paid the seller didn't agree on the price, said there's no way her bag was that cheap and asked me to pay more, or deal outside (paypal) and pay the same price i paid. I refused and reported her. I got my money back, and two days later I saw the same bag on ebay selling even lower than the price I paid!

But I still have my $25 dollar credit on the website for first time buyer. So I got a pandora bracelet again. I got it and it was an old model, So I returned it again and they refund me. Then I got a Kate Spade makeup case as last, and I was happy with it!

It seems like it's a good website for buyers because when authenticity is in doubt they will accept your return and refund you. I am not sure on the seller's end. I wanted to sell a Chanel bag there once but after reading a lot of reviews of the website I got scary. I thought I can only get their site credit instead of money transfer to my account. Hopefully that's not the case! 

Good luck!


----------



## LaurelLee123

So far so good.  I have sold three items: a Chanel Wallet, a Gucci scarf and a LV tote.  I feel like it is a cross between ShopHers and Ebay.  It is like the eBay 'Buy It Now' except that Tradesy handles the returns.  They keep the item if the costumer doesn't want it, unless its a fake or not as described.


----------



## jessilou

I've had really great experience after using this site for a few months now. I've sold pieces and found quite a few treasures (a Chanel Cerf Tote and a WOC, just to name a few). I would recommend it! Great customer service as well, and they do stand by the authenticity.


----------



## whateve

jo10013 said:


> I purchased something there before. The first time was a Chanel WOC, Their website gave me 10% off the bag. After I paid the seller didn't agree on the price, said there's no way her bag was that cheap and asked me to pay more, or deal outside (paypal) and pay the same price i paid. I refused and reported her. I got my money back, and two days later I saw the same bag on ebay selling even lower than the price I paid!
> 
> But I still have my $25 dollar credit on the website for first time buyer. So I got a pandora bracelet again. I got it and it was an old model, So I returned it again and they refund me. Then I got a Kate Spade makeup case as last, and I was happy with it!
> 
> It seems like it's a good website for buyers because when authenticity is in doubt they will accept your return and refund you. I am not sure on the seller's end. I wanted to sell a Chanel bag there once but after reading a lot of reviews of the website I got scary. I thought I can only get their site credit instead of money transfer to my account. Hopefully that's not the case!
> 
> Good luck!


 Are you saying the website gave you 10% off and expected the seller to agree to the discount? The website didn't pay for it themselves?


----------



## jo10013

whateve said:


> Are you saying the website gave you 10% off and expected the seller to agree to the discount? The website didn't pay for it themselves?


I have no idea how that works since I never sold anything there. That particular time the website was taking 10% off the listing price on every single item, and that was what attracted me and that was the price I paid. I had no idea if the seller knew about the price or the website should pay for the difference! I try to stay away from it since then.


----------



## beekmanhill

jo10013 said:


> I have no idea how that works since I never sold anything there. That particular time the website was taking 10% off the listing price on every single item, and that was what attracted me and that was the price I paid. I had no idea if the seller knew about the price or the website should pay for the difference! I try to stay away from it since then.



I sold a LV Limited edition wallet two weeks ago.  They were having a sale.  I listed at 1100 (rounded).  Buyer paid $900 but I received the full $1100 minus their 9 percent fee, in other words, more than buyer paid.   MADE no sense to me but that is what happens when they have a sale, and I understand that is quite often.   I gladly took the money.


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> Are you saying the website gave you 10% off and expected the seller to agree to the discount? The website didn't pay for it themselves?


Tradesy absorbs the discount. A great time to buy and sell when they have the 200 off 1000 or the 10% off or sometimes it is brand specific ex. LV then Chanel.  The seller still makes their money on the regular price and the buyer gets to purchase at a discount, win-win.


----------



## jo10013

beekmanhill said:


> I sold a LV Limited edition wallet two weeks ago.  They were having a sale.  I listed at 1100 (rounded).  Buyer paid $900 but I received the full $1100 minus their 9 percent fee, in other words, more than buyer paid.   MADE no sense to me but that is what happens when they have a sale, and I understand that is quite often.   I gladly took the money.


That's great!

I was surprised when the seller contacted me about I didn't pay enough! I was like if the website is having a sale, the website should pay for the difference! 

I think I just had a bad experience, it was a WOC, it was listed for around $1800, and I paid around $1650 something. The seller said she listed it for $2000 and kept asking me to deal outside the web. I felt so uncomfortable since it was my first purchase at Tradesy, so I asked her to cancel my purchase and I reported her. Then she posted it on ebay for $1450! I was like "You didn't even want to take $1650 and now you are selling it for $1450?"


----------



## LaurelLee123

jo10013 said:


> That's great!
> 
> I was surprised when the seller contacted me about I didn't pay enough! I was like if the website is having a sale, the website should pay for the difference!
> 
> I think I just had a bad experience, it was a WOC, it was listed for around $1800, and I paid around $1650 something. The seller said she listed it for $2000 and kept asking me to deal outside the web. I felt so uncomfortable since it was my first purchase at Tradesy, so I asked her to cancel my purchase and I reported her. Then she posted it on ebay for $1450! I was like "You didn't even want to take $1650 and now you are selling it for $1450?"



I think that seller is confused.  I have sold a bunch of things and about half of them was bought during one of their sales.  I definitely get my asking price for the items, and the buyer got a discount that was absorbed by Tradesy.  I even called them about that, because I was alarmed when my price was lowered on the webpage.  But if I look in my closet, I could see that I would still be paid out my asking price (minus their commission of course).  So it is win-win.  I got full pay out and buyer gets a discount!


----------



## LaurelLee123

eal76 said:


> I just listed my beloved Hampstead PM on Tradsy, and am wondering what kind of out come sellers and buyers have had on there. I like that authenticity is never a question, but I'm still a bit scared.
> Thoughts? Stories? Good? Bad?
> Thanks in advance!  Eileen



I have only had good buyers!  Easy and smooth.  Sometimes they will ask a few questions.  I get some lowball offers sometimes, but they never end up buying anyways.  

But it has been great so far!  I have a few feedbacks from the buyers - and they have been very nice.


----------



## queenlilly

LaurelLee123 said:


> I have only had good buyers!  Easy and smooth.  Sometimes they will ask a few questions.  I get some lowball offers sometimes, but they never end up buying anyways.
> 
> But it has been great so far!  I have a few feedbacks from the buyers - and they have been very nice.


I am just curious how you got "feedback" on Tradesy. I did not know they had a "feedback" system like Ebay. Is this something new?


----------



## LaurelLee123

queenlilly said:


> I am just curious how you got "feedback" on Tradesy. I did not know they had a "feedback" system like Ebay. Is this something new?



Just buyers writing me a personal message that they liked the bag.  Not ratings like eBay.


----------



## queenlilly

LaurelLee123 said:


> I have only had good buyers!  Easy and smooth.  Sometimes they will ask a few questions.  I get some lowball offers sometimes, but they never end up buying anyways.
> 
> But it has been great so far!  I have a few feedbacks from the buyers - and they have been very nice.


I have had a little of both good and bad buyers on Tradesy. But most of them have been wonderful. I have only had a couple of returns. One was a Burberry scarf that the buyer tried to say it was not authentic. However, once Tradesy received the scarf and verified that it was most definitely 100% authentic, they released the funds to immediately. I have only really had one bad experience and that was when a buyer broke the post on a new pair of Yurman earrings and tried to say the earrings were delivered to them in that condition . I was really mad to say the least !! I got the earrings back but lost the sale. For the most part, Tradesy has much better policies than Ebay. I would definitely recommend Tradesy over Ebay any day!!


----------



## queenlilly

LaurelLee123 said:


> Just buyers writing me a personal message that they liked the bag.  Not ratings like eBay.


Okay, I understand. Thanks for clearing that up. I thought I was missing something. Which I actually wish Tradesy did have "feedback" system. Usually it can be helpful but sometimes buyers abuse it. And the worst part is that sellers can not leave negative feedback ullhair:!! Go figure??


----------



## beekmanhill

jo10013 said:


> That's great!
> 
> I was surprised when the seller contacted me about I didn't pay enough! I was like if the website is having a sale, the website should pay for the difference!
> 
> I think I just had a bad experience, it was a WOC, it was listed for around $1800, and I paid around $1650 something. The seller said she listed it for $2000 and kept asking me to deal outside the web. I felt so uncomfortable since it was my first purchase at Tradesy, so I asked her to cancel my purchase and I reported her. Then she posted it on ebay for $1450! I was like "You didn't even want to take $1650 and now you are selling it for $1450?"



Very odd.  Something was off there, and you were better off not dealing with her in the end.

I have my eye on something now, and am waiting for one of their sales, $200 off $1000 I hope.   Very good deal for the buyer in those cases.  And as the seller ends up with full price, good deal for seller too.  Maybe they are trying to drum up business.


----------



## lyseiki8

queenlilly said:


> I am just curious how you got "feedback" on Tradesy. I did not know they had a "feedback" system like Ebay. Is this something new?


Hi, I bought an item  beginning of this year and shortly after I received it, I received an email from Tradesy asking for my opinion of the transaction.  I believe Tradesy might be doing this randomly (feedback on sellers).


----------



## lyseiki8

It looked something like this :

Tell us how your experience was with this seller by clicking below:
rating-1
 rating-2
 rating-3
 rating-4
 rating-5
THE WORST
MEH
GOOD
GREAT
DELIGHTFUL
Your feedback is private and wont be shared with the seller.


----------



## queenlilly

lyseiki8 said:


> It looked something like this :
> 
> Tell us how your experience was with this seller by clicking below:
> rating-1
> rating-2
> rating-3
> rating-4
> rating-5
> THE WORST
> MEH
> GOOD
> GREAT
> DELIGHTFUL
> Your feedback is private and wont be shared with the seller.


That is very interesting because I have been selling on Tradesy for almost a year and have never had them send me any kind questionnaire or feedback rating. Have you received more than one of these? Or was this the 1st? Also, just curious, how long have you been selling on Tradesy? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jyyanks

queenlilly said:


> That is very interesting because I have been selling on Tradesy for almost a year and have never had them send me any kind questionnaire or feedback rating. Have you received more than one of these? Or was this the 1st? Also, just curious, how long have you been selling on Tradesy? Thanks in advance!!




You get the survey when you buy something not when you sell.


----------



## queenlilly

jyyanks said:


> You get the survey when you buy something not when you sell.


Okay, thanks!! I have only actually bought one thing off of Tradesy. But thanks for clearing that up for me!!


----------



## jyyanks

queenlilly said:


> Okay, thanks!! I have only actually bought one thing off of Tradesy. But thanks for clearing that up for me!!



No worries! I'm more of a seller than a buyer but found a deal on a item recently.  I received the follow up email a few days after I received the item.  I also got updates when the seller shipped. It was so different experiencing Tradesy as a buyer (as opposed to a seller) and I like it!  They give reassurance every step of the way and have a liberal return policy.  I would buy from them again (but would authenticate all purchases just in case)


----------



## scubasue

I recently bought an LV item through Tradesy and I was very satisfied with the whole transaction. I did pay an authentication service to verify my item and it was deemed authentic. Yea me!

This was my only purchase with this company, but I didn't see where to leave feedback. I'll be honest though, I didn't look too hard or make a direct inquiry.


----------



## beekmanhill

I bought an item this AM and there was a little pop up that asked if I would be willing to answer a short survey after I received the product.  I answered yes.  

I sold one item two weeks ago and was given no opportunity to rate the transaction or the buyer.  It did all go smoothly, as I hope my purchase does.


----------



## queenlilly

scubasue said:


> I recently bought an LV item through Tradesy and I was very satisfied with the whole transaction. I did pay an authentication service to verify my item and it was deemed authentic. Yea me!
> 
> This was my only purchase with this company, but I didn't see where to leave feedback. I'll be honest though, I didn't look too hard or make a direct inquiry.


I am just curious what was the "authentication service" fee that you paid? I have never seen this. Also, do you mind asking me how much it was? Is this available to all buyers? Thanks!!


----------



## beekmanhill

One thing I've noticed in my two transactions with Tradesy.  There seems to be the old fashioned levels of courtesy in communication that you used to find on eBay way back in the day.   It is refreshing.


----------



## NANI1972

beekmanhill said:


> One thing I've noticed in my two transactions with Tradesy.  There seems to be the old fashioned levels of courtesy in communication that you used to find on eBay way back in the day.   It is refreshing.




I still get the same kind of curt messages I got on eBay, such as; 350?, Will you take $400, what the best you can do....the list goes on and on. All with out any basic manners which I find so unnerving.


----------



## beekmanhill

NANI1972 said:


> I still get the same kind of curt messages I got on eBay, such as; 350?, Will you take $400, what the best you can do....the list goes on and on. All with out any basic manners which I find so unnerving.



I get those on eBay,and I too find them jarring.   I try to answer politely to show them how it should be done, but it doesn't work.


----------



## mster425

General gripe- Tradesy has put everything on sale but the bag I want.  Put out a coupon code, it's been weeks!!


----------



## scubasue

queenlilly said:


> I am just curious what was the "authentication service" fee that you paid? I have never seen this. Also, do you mind asking me how much it was? Is this available to all buyers? Thanks!!



I used Authentication First and I paid less than $15 for their opinion.  I wasn't doubting the seller, but when you are paying that much money for a used item, $15 more is worth the non-biased confirmation.


----------



## dorayaki90

ThisVNchick said:


> Tradesy sends you a priority label, so 2-3 days, if USPS is good.
> 
> For your sake, I hope it was not a bait and switch. A lof the sellers on here video record themselves packing up the bag so in case of a bait and switch you can use the video recording as proof that you sent out the right bag (Tradesy accepts this BTW).
> 
> Fingers-crossed for you!





queenlilly said:


> The more I think about this, it infuriates me to no end!!! If I were you, I would be on phone calling Tradesy as much as possible to fight for your rights!! But first you have to wait for the bag to be returned to Tradesy. I would call them and ask them to phone you as soon as they receive the bag. Immediately I would want to know which bag was returned to them. If you do not mind me asking, what is the brand of the handbag? It is a high end designer bag that cost a lot, I would "not" let them get away with this!! (Or any bag for that matter!!!) Also, have you been selling on Tradesy for very long? If so, your credibility should out weigh this woman's word!! Either way, be strong, do not give up and dispute this to the end!! Again, "shame" on this buyer!! Just do not let her win this!! And please let me know the outcome!!



I'd like to update you how the Tradesy return team handled my case. I contacted the Tradesy return team when I realized my buyer returned my bag, and the return team said that they hadn't received it but they started to question me what I used to send the item to the buyer, how I wrapped the item and asked me to screenshot my conversation with the buyer from my email (since the messages between the buyer and me were gone from my inbox) to make sure that I used Tradesy message system. Fast forward to today, the Tradesy return team contacted me and told me that it turned out that my buyer sent back a completely different bag from the original bag I sent. I sent her Alexander Wang Kirsten satchel and she sent back a Diesel bag to Tradesy. Return team told me that they feel the buyer is in the wrong here (thankfully) and that I've been proactive in helping us resolving the issue. I'm really happy the fund is released to me and Tradesy even gave me $25 Tradesy credit. I did try to message the buyer asking what's wrong with the bag but she never replied me back.

I'm really happy with how Tradesy handled my case but I'm pissed that the buyer took the bag and returned something completely different. Overall, it's the best outcome that I can get


----------



## mkr

dorayaki90 said:


> I'd like to update you how the Tradesy return team handled my case. I contacted the Tradesy return team when I realized my buyer returned my bag, and the return team said that they hadn't received it but they started to question me what I used to send the item to the buyer, how I wrapped the item and asked me to screenshot my conversation with the buyer from my email (since the messages between the buyer and me were gone from my inbox) to make sure that I used Tradesy message system. Fast forward to today, the Tradesy return team contacted me and told me that it turned out that my buyer sent back a completely different bag from the original bag I sent. I sent her Alexander Wang Kirsten satchel and she sent back a Diesel bag to Tradesy. Return team told me that they feel the buyer is in the wrong here (thankfully) and that I've been proactive in helping us resolving the issue. I'm really happy the fund is released to me and Tradesy even gave me $25 Tradesy credit. I did try to message the buyer asking what's wrong with the bag but she never replied me back.
> 
> I'm really happy with how Tradesy handled my case but I'm pissed that the buyer took the bag and returned something completely different. Overall, it's the best outcome that I can get


So what happens to the buyer?


----------



## queenlilly

dorayaki90 said:


> I'd like to update you how the Tradesy return team handled my case. I contacted the Tradesy return team when I realized my buyer returned my bag, and the return team said that they hadn't received it but they started to question me what I used to send the item to the buyer, how I wrapped the item and asked me to screenshot my conversation with the buyer from my email (since the messages between the buyer and me were gone from my inbox) to make sure that I used Tradesy message system. Fast forward to today, the Tradesy return team contacted me and told me that it turned out that my buyer sent back a completely different bag from the original bag I sent. I sent her Alexander Wang Kirsten satchel and she sent back a Diesel bag to Tradesy. Return team told me that they feel the buyer is in the wrong here (thankfully) and that I've been proactive in helping us resolving the issue. I'm really happy the fund is released to me and Tradesy even gave me $25 Tradesy credit. I did try to message the buyer asking what's wrong with the bag but she never replied me back.
> 
> I'm really happy with how Tradesy handled my case but I'm pissed that the buyer took the bag and returned something completely different. Overall, it's the best outcome that I can get


Oh I am so glad to hear that Tradesy handled your situation in the proper manner!! And to your benefit!! But I am still so unnerved that a buyer would actually return a completely different bag!! That just blows me away!! I thought I had seen it all but this takes the cake!! Thanks so much for the update and sharing your good new!! That is the best news I have heard all day!! As of now, I have a buyer returning a Chanel hat saying it is fake!! I am so fed up with all buyers!! But I am so happy for you!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Gosh, this scares me.   What if they didn't believe you?  I never video my box packing.   I draw the line at that.   Would one of those non removable (supposedly) security tags have helped the problem?   

So she gets the good bag, Tradesy gets her Diesel.   I hope they ban her from buying/selling.  Next thing, she'll be selling your bag.


----------



## uadjit

dorayaki90 said:


> I'd like to update you how the Tradesy return team handled my case. I contacted the Tradesy return team when I realized my buyer returned my bag, and the return team said that they hadn't received it but they started to question me what I used to send the item to the buyer, how I wrapped the item and asked me to screenshot my conversation with the buyer from my email (since the messages between the buyer and me were gone from my inbox) to make sure that I used Tradesy message system. Fast forward to today, the Tradesy return team contacted me and told me that it turned out that my buyer sent back a completely different bag from the original bag I sent. I sent her Alexander Wang Kirsten satchel and she sent back a Diesel bag to Tradesy. Return team told me that they feel the buyer is in the wrong here (thankfully) and that I've been proactive in helping us resolving the issue. I'm really happy the fund is released to me and Tradesy even gave me $25 Tradesy credit. I did try to message the buyer asking what's wrong with the bag but she never replied me back.
> 
> I'm really happy with how Tradesy handled my case but I'm pissed that the buyer took the bag and returned something completely different. Overall, it's the best outcome that I can get



Thank you for the update. It really sounds like Tradesy did some actual detective work to determine that the buyer was the scammer here which is certainly more help than you'd get from eBay or PayPal. Glad to hear they released your funds!


----------



## ThisVNchick

dorayaki90 said:


> I'd like to update you how the Tradesy return team handled my case. I contacted the Tradesy return team when I realized my buyer returned my bag, and the return team said that they hadn't received it but they started to question me what I used to send the item to the buyer, how I wrapped the item and asked me to screenshot my conversation with the buyer from my email (since the messages between the buyer and me were gone from my inbox) to make sure that I used Tradesy message system. Fast forward to today, the Tradesy return team contacted me and told me that it turned out that my buyer sent back a completely different bag from the original bag I sent. I sent her Alexander Wang Kirsten satchel and she sent back a Diesel bag to Tradesy. Return team told me that they feel the buyer is in the wrong here (thankfully) and that I've been proactive in helping us resolving the issue. I'm really happy the fund is released to me and Tradesy even gave me $25 Tradesy credit. I did try to message the buyer asking what's wrong with the bag but she never replied me back.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with how Tradesy handled my case but I'm pissed that the buyer took the bag and returned something completely different. Overall, it's the best outcome that I can get




I'm so happy for you! Next time, for protection, just video record your packaging so there's no argument. 

Scammers just just get to me and I'm glad Tradesy was able to see thru her scamming ways.


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

scubasue said:


> I used Authentication First and I paid less than $15 for their opinion.  I wasn't doubting the seller, but when you are paying that much money for a used item, $15 more is worth the non-biased confirmation.



****************** has a bad reputation on this forum.  They've been off on their evaluations, had a fake bag as the eye candy to their site.  Search this site for their name and read the posts.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Dorayaki90, I am so sorry that you went through such a stressful situation, and I am glad that Tradesy sided with you!


----------



## dorayaki90

mkr said:


> So what happens to the buyer?



I'm not sure what happens to the buyer, and I don't really want to know either 



queenlilly said:


> Oh I am so glad to hear that Tradesy handled your situation in the proper manner!! And to your benefit!! But I am still so unnerved that a buyer would actually return a completely different bag!! That just blows me away!! I thought I had seen it all but this takes the cake!! Thanks so much for the update and sharing your good new!! That is the best news I have heard all day!! As of now, I have a buyer returning a Chanel hat saying it is fake!! I am so fed up with all buyers!! But I am so happy for you!!



I hope Tradesy will side with you too when they check that the hat is authentic. Hopefully the buyer doesn't do the bait and switch again. Here is the email that Tradesy sent to me yesterday:
"So sorry for the delay on this. I was able to pull the return package and to put it simply, we feel the buyer is in the wrong here. A Diesel Bag was returned instead but you have no record of this ever happening and you've been proactive in helping us resolve this issue. Therefore, the funds are now available to use as Tradesy Cash or transfer to your adjoining account. 

Again, I do apologize for the back and forth. Tradesy strives for ease and happiness and this fell short. I added $25.00 site credit to your account to put towards any future Tradesy purchase. Buy something fabulous on us!"

Tradesy has added $25 to my account but the fund is still in escrow as of now. Anyone knows when Tradesy will release the fund?



PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Dorayaki90, I am so sorry that you went through such a stressful situation, and I am glad that Tradesy sided with you!



Thank you PurseMaven4Ever, I'm really happy when I received the email from Tradesy yesterday.



beekmanhill said:


> Gosh, this scares me.   What if they didn't believe you?  I never video my box packing.   I draw the line at that.   Would one of those non removable (supposedly) security tags have helped the problem?
> 
> So she gets the good bag, Tradesy gets her Diesel.   I hope they ban her from buying/selling.  Next thing, she'll be selling your bag.



I don't know what detective works Tradesy did because I didn't record myself packing the bag too. I'm not sure if removable security tags will help if the buyer is doing bait and switch. Sorry, I'm not a help here.


----------



## BeenBurned

dorayaki90 said:


> I don't know what detective works Tradesy did because I didn't record myself packing the bag too. I'm not sure if removable security tags will help if the buyer is doing bait and switch. Sorry, I'm not a help here.


It's possible that the buyer has a history of doing this.


----------



## queenlilly

dorayaki90 said:


> I'm not sure what happens to the buyer, and I don't really want to know either
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Tradesy will side with you too when they check that the hat is authentic. Hopefully the buyer doesn't do the bait and switch again. Here is the email that Tradesy sent to me yesterday:
> "So sorry for the delay on this. I was able to pull the return package and to put it simply, we feel the buyer is in the wrong here. A Diesel Bag was returned instead but you have no record of this ever happening and you've been proactive in helping us resolve this issue. Therefore, the funds are now available to use as Tradesy Cash or transfer to your adjoining account.
> 
> Again, I do apologize for the back and forth. Tradesy strives for ease and happiness and this fell short. I added $25.00 site credit to your account to put towards any future Tradesy purchase. Buy something fabulous on us!"
> 
> Tradesy has added $25 to my account but the fund is still in escrow as of now. Anyone knows when Tradesy will release the fund?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PurseMaven4Ever, I'm really happy when I received the email from Tradesy yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what detective works Tradesy did because I didn't record myself packing the bag too. I'm not sure if removable security tags will help if the buyer is doing bait and switch. Sorry, I'm not a help here.


Dorayaki90, again, I am so happy for you!! However, if Tradesy has not released the funds to yet, I would phone them as soon as possible!! Because those funds should have been available to you immediately!! I just keep reading your story and I am completely blown away that a buyer would actually do something so devious and fraudulent!! Do you mind me asking how much your original bag sold for. And does anyone know how much the bag the lady returned is actually worth? I am just curious of how much Tradesy ended up getting ripped off. Your situation is every sellers nightmare!! And what would have happened if Tradesy did not believe youThat would have been a  catastrophe!! I have read where other sellers speak of filming themselves packing the item up. Are you all doing this with a video camera or with an iPhone or how? Thanks so much!!


----------



## dorayaki90

Thank you queenlilly, I'm also very happy with the result, and now the fund is already available to me 
I sold the bag for $600 before Tradesy's fee, but I'm not sure what is the worth of the returned bag from Tradesy. I don't know what I would do if Tradesy didn't believe in me because I didn't record myself packing the bag with anything, but the Tradesy team did ask some detail questions like how I packed the bag, which postal system I used to send the bag and they read all my conversations with the buyer. I have no idea how Tradesy decided on my favor but BeenBurned thought that this may not be the first time for the buyer to do this. Tradesy received the returned bag on Thursday and let me know on Monday what their decision was. But I did email back and forth with Tradesy return team when we're waiting for the returned bag to arrive. I hope this helps. How about your Chanel hat case with Tradesy? Have they received the returned hat yet?



queenlilly said:


> Dorayaki90, again, I am so happy for you!! However, if Tradesy has not released the funds to yet, I would phone them as soon as possible!! Because those funds should have been available to you immediately!! I just keep reading your story and I am completely blown away that a buyer would actually do something so devious and fraudulent!! Do you mind me asking how much your original bag sold for. And does anyone know how much the bag the lady returned is actually worth? I am just curious of how much Tradesy ended up getting ripped off. Your situation is every sellers nightmare!! And what would have happened if Tradesy did not believe youThat would have been a  catastrophe!! I have read where other sellers speak of filming themselves packing the item up. Are you all doing this with a video camera or with an iPhone or how? Thanks so much!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

queenlilly said:


> Dorayaki90, again, I am so happy for you!! However, if Tradesy has not released the funds to yet, I would phone them as soon as possible!! Because those funds should have been available to you immediately!! I just keep reading your story and I am completely blown away that a buyer would actually do something so devious and fraudulent!! Do you mind me asking how much your original bag sold for. And does anyone know how much the bag the lady returned is actually worth? I am just curious of how much Tradesy ended up getting ripped off. Your situation is every sellers nightmare!! And what would have happened if Tradesy did not believe youThat would have been a  catastrophe!! I have read where other sellers speak of filming themselves packing the item up. Are you all doing this with a video camera or with an iPhone or how? Thanks so much!!




I do it in front of my iMac on the photo booth option which has a recording feature. I don't necessarily think you need to be recording yourself at the post office, so long as you can show the item that you're selling matches the item that you're shipping out and the shipping label with the correct address, I think that's pretty good. When I discussed this with Tradesy (before I started selling), one of their CS said that was ok.


----------



## queenlilly

ThisVNchick said:


> I do it in front of my iMac on the photo booth option which has a recording feature. I don't necessarily think you need to be recording yourself at the post office, so long as you can show the item that you're selling matches the item that you're shipping out and the shipping label with the correct address, I think that's pretty good. When I discussed this with Tradesy (before I started selling), one of their CS said that was ok.


Thanks so much for the info!! I am going to start doing this as well!! These buyers are getting really crazy and scary!!


----------



## queenlilly

dorayaki90 said:


> Thank you queenlilly, I'm also very happy with the result, and now the fund is already available to me
> I sold the bag for $600 before Tradesy's fee, but I'm not sure what is the worth of the returned bag from Tradesy. I don't know what I would do if Tradesy didn't believe in me because I didn't record myself packing the bag with anything, but the Tradesy team did ask some detail questions like how I packed the bag, which postal system I used to send the bag and they read all my conversations with the buyer. I have no idea how Tradesy decided on my favor but BeenBurned thought that this may not be the first time for the buyer to do this. Tradesy received the returned bag on Thursday and let me know on Monday what their decision was. But I did email back and forth with Tradesy return team when we're waiting for the returned bag to arrive. I hope this helps. How about your Chanel hat case with Tradesy? Have they received the returned hat yet?


Dorayaki90, thanks for the information!! And I am just so happy that Tradesy sided with you!! It could have been a real nightmare!! And I know I keep saying this but your situation has truly been an eye opener for me. It just blows me away that any buyer could do such a callous thing. As far as my Chanel hat, Tradesy has not received it back yet. But thanks for asking and I will keep you updated with the final result!! Thanks again and I am so relieved and happy for you!!


----------



## blue2013

WARNING!!!!!!! TRADESY is not expert at authenticating. They use ****************** as their primary authenticator. THEY DEEMED MY AUTHENTIC BAG FAKE!!!!! My bag was authenticated by my poupette. It's authentic. My fear was made reality. I was SOOOO afraid that they would fail to authenticate my bag properly as it happened to some people on pissed consumer and at least one person in this thread. My bag was a Chanel classic flap with seasonal hardware type. Their return department has not responded to me yet but they were quick to suspend my account, Now I do not have my bag and the $5600 sale. 

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!


----------



## queenlilly

blue2013 said:


> WARNING!!!!!!! TRADESY is not expert at authenticating. They use ****************** as their primary authenticator. THEY DEEMED MY AUTHENTIC BAG FAKE!!!!! My bag was authenticated by my poupette. It's authentic. My fear was made reality. I was SOOOO afraid that they would fail to authenticate my bag properly as it happened to some people on pissed consumer and at least one person in this thread. My bag was a Chanel classic flap with seasonal hardware type. Their return department has not responded to me yet but they were quick to suspend my account, Now I do not have my bag and the $5600 sale.
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE!!!!


I just PM you. I can not believe this!! And the sale was for $5600.00!! That is even worse!! I am really worried myself about my Chanel hat. I guarantee it will come back as a fake too!! I am so sorry to hear this!! Read my PM to you. Thanks!!


----------



## blue2013

I have sold 13 items on their site which totaled $50k. They could have treated me better than this. They are essentially stealing from me by suspending my account while keeping my bag. I will definitely sue them if they unlawfully keep my merchandise without either paying me or sending it back to me in the same condition it was shipped to the buyer.


----------



## jyyanks

blue2013 said:


> I have sold 13 items on their site which totaled $50k. They could have treated me better than this. They are essentially stealing from me by suspending my account while keeping my bag. I will definitely sue them if they unlawfully keep my merchandise without either paying me or sending it back to me in the same condition it was shipped to the buyer.




They will return your bag. Unlike eBay, they won't confiscate it but will return it to you.   

I'm curious. Did you show them the mypoupette authentication?  I'm not sure why they would use ****************** when they could have just contacted mypoupette (for free) and asked them for confirmation that they did authenticate your bag and that it's the real deal.


----------



## blue2013

jyyanks said:


> They will return your bag. Unlike eBay, they won't confiscate it but will return it to you.
> 
> I'm curious. Did you show them the mypoupette authentication?  I'm not sure why they would use ****************** when they could have just contacted mypoupette (for free) and asked them for confirmation that they did authenticate your bag and that it's the real deal.



I did send them my poupette authentication. They just suspended my account without notice. I haven't heard from their return department either. The reps are pretty unprofessional. Their authenticators are not credible. I will not miss selling on there.


----------



## blue2013

I'd like to contact my local news about their practice. Anyone know how I can contact them? TIA!


----------



## uadjit

blue2013 said:


> I'd like to contact my local news about their practice. Anyone know how I can contact them? TIA!



Most local news stations/papers have websites with contact information on them.

I am mortified to hear of your situation and really worried that they use ***************** as their authentication service.  I think you should at least get your bag back but if they try to keep it I'd definitely sue. I would also post about this incident on social media. They should know that that their authenticators are not reliable.


----------



## theclassic

Well so far I've only purchased a pair of shoes... hopefully all goes well (have yet to receive). BUT I am frustrated with the amount of fake Louboutins listed  I sent customer service about it and they instructed me on how to report, but it's been almost a week since I've flagged / reported and they are all still up. The worst is a hideous pair of LP Spikes yuck!! That being said ALWAYS authenticate before purchasing.


----------



## BeenBurned

blue2013 said:


> WARNING!!!!!!! TRADESY is not expert at authenticating. *They use ******************* as their primary authenticator. THEY DEEMED MY AUTHENTIC BAG FAKE!!!!!* My bag was authenticated by my poupette*. It's authentic. My fear was made reality. I was SOOOO afraid that they would fail to authenticate my bag properly as it happened to some people on pissed consumer and at least one person in this thread. My bag was a Chanel classic flap with seasonal hardware type. Their return department has not responded to me yet but they were quick to suspend my account, Now I do not have my bag and the $5600 sale.
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE!!!!


I don't know Chanel and don't know whether your bag is authentic or fake, however I'll comment on the reputation of the two companies you've mentioned. 

Just so you know, *NEITHER ***************** nor MyPoupette is recommended.* Both have made numerous mistakes and they're across many brands.  Additionally, for several years, there have been multple reports here, on ebay and elsewhere about cases in which MP received payment for services they never performed. 

Especially for Chanel, I recommend Etinceler or Authenticate4U. Both have Chanel experts, something neither MP nor AF have.


----------



## blue2013

I would really love to use Etinceler. However they stopped authenticating newer model bags. Authenticate4u seems to be slow so I paid for 1 day service from my poupette to have my bag authenticated.


----------



## blue2013

FOUND THE RECEIPT! I already forwarded to tradesy. At this point I do not care to sell on there anymore. I just want to prove to them how disgusting they are.

I called them asking why my account got suspended. First the lady said they deemed my bag is fake. I calmly responded that they could call the store where it was purchased. How can be it fake with a legitimate receipt? She then said oh I meant the buyer said it was fake. I responded that is only her opinion. To which the rep said well it's our policy that whenever an item returned regarding authenticity issue, an account will be suspended to prevent seller from having access to the fund. I said I already forwarded the receipt to you! She said but we still need to authenticate the item. Funny how their "Expert" deemed a poster's authentic bag as fake before. I just can't trust these people.


----------



## queenlilly

blue2013 said:


> FOUND THE RECEIPT! I already forwarded to tradesy. At this point I do not care to sell on there anymore. I just want to prove to them how disgusting they are.
> 
> I called them asking why my account got suspended. First the lady said they deemed my bag is fake. I calmly responded that they could call the store where it was purchased. How can be it fake with a legitimate receipt? She then said oh I meant the buyer said it was fake. I responded that is only her opinion. To which the rep said well it's our policy that whenever an item returned regarding authenticity issue, an account will be suspended to prevent seller from having access to the fund. I said I already forwarded the receipt to you! She said but we still need to authenticate the item. Funny how their "Expert" deemed a poster's authentic bag as fake before. I just can't trust these people.


This is so NOT true!! Tradesy is lying to you!! I just PM you and I have to run but I will explain later!!


----------



## uadjit

blue2013 said:


> FOUND THE RECEIPT! I already forwarded to tradesy. At this point I do not care to sell on there anymore. I just want to prove to them how disgusting they are.
> 
> I called them asking why my account got suspended. First the lady said they deemed my bag is fake. I calmly responded that they could call the store where it was purchased. How can be it fake with a legitimate receipt? She then said oh I meant the buyer said it was fake. I responded that is only her opinion. To which the rep said well it's our policy that whenever an item returned regarding authenticity issue, an account will be suspended to prevent seller from having access to the fund. I said I already forwarded the receipt to you! She said but we still need to authenticate the item. Funny how their "Expert" deemed a poster's authentic bag as fake before. I just can't trust these people.



It really does sound like they're just making things up to appease you while they try to sort it out. Shady for sure.


----------



## queenlilly

queenlilly said:


> This is so NOT true!! Tradesy is lying to you!! I just PM you and I have to run but I will explain later!!


What did they say to you when you forwarded a copy of the receipt to them? And they should return the bag to you. They usually do return the item back to the seller.


----------



## queenlilly

blue2013 said:


> FOUND THE RECEIPT! I already forwarded to tradesy. At this point I do not care to sell on there anymore. I just want to prove to them how disgusting they are.
> 
> I called them asking why my account got suspended. First the lady said they deemed my bag is fake. I calmly responded that they could call the store where it was purchased. How can be it fake with a legitimate receipt? She then said oh I meant the buyer said it was fake. I responded that is only her opinion. To which the rep said well it's our policy that whenever an item returned regarding authenticity issue, an account will be suspended to prevent seller from having access to the fund. I said I already forwarded the receipt to you! She said but we still need to authenticate the item. Funny how their "Expert" deemed a poster's authentic bag as fake before. I just can't trust these people.


What did they say to you when you forwarded a copy of the receipt to them? Did they reinstate your account?


----------



## blue2013

They did. They apologized to me. I am still waiting for their authenticatior to complete the return process.


----------



## blue2013

They shouldnt be returning it to me because if they do that means my bag is fake. How can it be fake with a store receipt. I even encouraged them to call the store to verify the purchase.


----------



## BeenBurned

blue2013 said:


> They shouldnt be returning it to me because if they do that means my bag is fake. How can it be fake with a store receipt. I even encouraged them to call the store to verify the purchase.


I'm not questioning your bag but just so you know, receipts don't prove anything and TBH, I'm surprised they accept a receipt as proof of authenticity. Most sites don't accept receipts. 

1. Receipts can be faked.
2. Genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenticity of a fake.


----------



## blue2013

My receipt matches the bar code on the tag. It clearly shows the SA name and store, transaction number. I have receipt plus authentication email from my poupette. Those two should trumph the buyer's accusation. All they have to do is to contact the store. I am not worried that they are authenticating it. I am only worried that someone with less than credible skills is doing the job. The reviews on pissed consumers scare me.


----------



## BeenBurned

blue2013 said:


> My receipt matches the bar code on the tag. It clearly shows the SA name and store, transaction number. I have receipt plus authentication email from my poupette. Those two should trumph the buyer's accusation. All they have to do is to contact the store. I am not worried that they are authenticating it. I am only worried that someone with less than credible skills is doing the job. The reviews on pissed consumers scare me.


I understand. You missed my point. Although they're accepting your receipt as proof of authenticity and a legitimate receipt doesn't always prove what one might think it does.


----------



## beekmanhill

I had made a vow of no buying on eBay or Tradesy, but after I sold my one item on Tradesy, I spied a Hermes scarf in a cw I really like and is not popular lately.  So I bought it and just received it.   The seller did not send it in the Hermes box as her title and description promised.  So I mailed her.   The mail system at Tradesy is terrible.  You cannot accurately tell to whom you are writing.  Very frustrating.

Anyway, she replied promptly that she was so happy I loved the scarf and that was the important thing.   She said to remove the perfume smells all I need to do is air it out in the fresh air.   Well I don't know if she received the incorrect mail from me or not because I never mentioned perfume smell.   Anyway, the scarf does have a fragrance smell which should have been mentioned and was not, but I'm not concerned about that.   I mailed her again and said, no, its not the fragrance odor its the missing Hermes scarf box listed in the title and the description.  Haven't heard back yet.   

In doing  these things, I became aware of  just how klutzy that Tradesy website is.   It really needs work.  Maybe they are growing too fast and are not properly staffed.  

Back to my resolution of only buying in stores.  Scarf is pretty though.


----------



## queenlilly

blue2013 said:


> My receipt matches the bar code on the tag. It clearly shows the SA name and store, transaction number. I have receipt plus authentication email from my poupette. Those two should trumph the buyer's accusation. All they have to do is to contact the store. I am not worried that they are authenticating it. I am only worried that someone with less than credible skills is doing the job. The reviews on pissed consumers scare me.


They owe you a "major" apology!! In regards to their significant inaccuracy and misinterpreting the authenticity of your bag, Tradesy should give you the money for the sale of bag as well as the bag back!! That is my opinion for their unprofessional behavior!! You should be able to resell the bag and make double on it!! That is how I feel!! Because they are going to lose a seller that is true asset  to Tradesy if they do not do something extreme to make up for their despicable actions!! Shame on Tradesy!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

queenlilly said:


> They owe you a "major" apology!! In regards to their significant inaccuracy and misinterpreting the authenticity of your bag, Tradesy should give you the money for the sale of bag as well as the bag back!! That is my opinion for their unprofessional behavior!! You should be able to resell the bag and make double on it!! That is how I feel!! Because they are going to lose a seller that is true asset  to Tradesy if they do not do something extreme to make up for their despicable actions!! Shame on Tradesy!!!




Or not use ******************...that would have solved this problem from the start.


----------



## beekmanhill

I spent 30 minutes with a very polite person from Tradesy trying to help me set up my method of delivering funds which I wanted to be PayPal.   Because I use a different email address on PayPal than I do on Tradesy it simply did not work.   He was knowledgable and helpful, but Tradesy's software is not good, so I'm left with giving them my bank info or waiting until they solve the bug.

So I'm done with them for the moment.  I'll get my remaining funds out and that is that.


----------



## whateve

beekmanhill said:


> I spent 30 minutes with a very polite person from Tradesy trying to help me set up my method of delivering funds which I wanted to be PayPal.   Because I use a different email address on PayPal than I do on Tradesy it simply did not work.   He was knowledgable and helpful, but Tradesy's software is not good, so I'm left with giving them my bank info or waiting until they solve the bug.
> 
> So I'm done with them for the moment.  I'll get my remaining funds out and that is that.


Wow, that is ridiculous. They expect you to have the same email on Paypal as you use for Tradesy! Did you know that you can add the other email address to your existing Paypal account? Then you can just remove it after you receive the money.


----------



## Skittle

beekmanhill said:


> I spent 30 minutes with a very polite person from Tradesy trying to help me set up my method of delivering funds which I wanted to be PayPal.   Because I use a different email address on PayPal than I do on Tradesy it simply did not work.   He was knowledgable and helpful, but Tradesy's software is not good, so I'm left with giving them my bank info or waiting until they solve the bug.
> 
> So I'm done with them for the moment.  I'll get my remaining funds out and that is that.



I am not sure if it helps, but I think that you can add the second address to your Paypal account. My paypal account has 2 email addresses associated with it, so I can receive money on both addresses.


----------



## Toby93

beekmanhill said:


> I spent 30 minutes with a very polite person from Tradesy trying to help me set up my method of delivering funds which I wanted to be PayPal.   Because I use a different email address on PayPal than I do on Tradesy it simply did not work.   He was knowledgable and helpful, but Tradesy's software is not good, so I'm left with giving them my bank info or waiting until they solve the bug.
> 
> So I'm done with them for the moment.  I'll get my remaining funds out and that is that.



This does not make any sense as you have to enter your paypal address on payment page?  I also have a different email for Tradesy than I do for Paypal and had no difficulty receiving payment from them.  Did it reject your Paypal address when you tried to enter it?


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Or not use ******************...that would have solved this problem from the start.



*ding* *ding* *ding* *ding*  We have a winner!



beekmanhill said:


> I spent 30 minutes with a very polite person from Tradesy trying to help me set up my method of delivering funds which I wanted to be PayPal.   Because I use a different email address on PayPal than I do on Tradesy it simply did not work.   He was knowledgable and helpful, but Tradesy's software is not good, so I'm left with giving them my bank info or waiting until they solve the bug.
> 
> So I'm done with them for the moment.  I'll get my remaining funds out and that is that.





Skittle said:


> I am not sure if it helps, but I think that you can add the second address to your Paypal account. My paypal account has 2 email addresses associated with it, so I can receive money on both addresses.


This. ^^^^^


----------



## alansgail

I tried buying on there once, never again. As for how someone could sell on this site I have no idea as it seems to have a ton of problems. NEVER would I let a company like this one have any control whatsoever over my $$$.
I predict this site, like many of it's kind, will be gone in short time.
For those of you who've not encountered any issues yet I'm glad for you but I wouldn't press my luck!


----------



## blue2013

Quick update...my payment got released. They confirmed authenticity of the bag. I thought tradesy was a good alternative to ebay because the process payment for sellers. I don't mind paying the high fees but their reps could be nicer and their system could be more user friendly. As bad as ebay is, I have never encountered such issues as a seller.


----------



## alansgail

blue2013 said:


> Quick update...my payment got released. They confirmed authenticity of the bag. I thought tradesy was a good alternative to ebay because the process payment for sellers. I don't mind paying the high fees but their reps could be nicer and their system could be more user friendly. As bad as ebay is, I have never encountered such issues as a seller.


So glad it worked out for you, I'd be wary of using them. Too many negatives......


----------



## beekmanhill

whateve said:


> Wow, that is ridiculous. They expect you to have the same email on Paypal as you use for Tradesy! Did you know that you can add the other email address to your existing Paypal account? Then you can just remove it after you receive the money.



Thanks, I had such a mess with PayPal earlier in this year about a blocked payment.  It took over a month to straighten it out.  It was all PayPal's fault.  I ended up writing to the president of the coumpany and that is how I got the issue fixed.    So now I am very, very leery of changing anything on PayPal.   But I'll try if its my last resort.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## beekmanhill

Toby93 said:


> This does not make any sense as you have to enter your paypal address on payment page?  I also have a different email for Tradesy than I do for Paypal and had no difficulty receiving payment from them.  Did it reject your Paypal address when you tried to enter it?



No it accepts the Paypal address that I put in, then it (I guess) tries to go to PayPal and bounces me back to Tradesy saying "cannot add address."  I worked through five or six scenarios with the Tradesy person including trying a different browser, logging out and in several times, etc.  Nothing worked.  He was very puzzled.   I agree it makes no sense.


----------



## beekmanhill

BeenBurned said:


> *ding* *ding* *ding* *ding*  We have a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. ^^^^^




Thanks but changing anything on PayPal is not something I'm doing lightly after all my problems last year with getting an erroneously blocked payment unblocked in PayPal.  I discussed that on another thread at the time.     I'm going to check PayPal though because I think my Tradesy email address IS a backup address on Paypal already.

Edited to say I checked PayPal and the other email address (the one I use on Tradesy) is already in PayPal as a second address.


----------



## beekmanhill

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.  I tried the transfer again this morning and mystically magically it worked.  

So I don't know if they did something to fix it, or it was just a fluke of Tradesy software last evening.   Anyway, I have my $$$$$; well to be accurate PayPal has them.


----------



## whateve

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions.  I tried the transfer again this morning and mystically magically it worked.
> 
> So I don't know if they did something to fix it, or it was just a fluke of Tradesy software last evening.   Anyway, I have my $$$$$; well to be accurate PayPal has them.


I'm glad you finally got your money.


----------



## pavilion

I've been very disappointed with Tradesy's Customer Service department and the fact that answers vary depending on which representative you speak to.

I sold a Tory Burch bag that a buyer, who was unfamiliar with the brand, thought was a fake and returned it to Tradesy for authentication. Tradesy never informed me that this was happening and I only found out when I checked my account to see if the funds had been released and saw that it was being returned for authentication in my sales history. When I called, the representative told me that by the end of the following week it would be authenticated and there would be a verdict. I asked if I would be notified when this happened and he told me I would. I then inquired as to how Tradesy authenticates and was told to send an email and someone would get back to me with details... I would think Customer Service would be able to explain.

By the end of the following week, I had not heard anything and my funds had not been released. I chatted with a Tradesy rep. She told me sometime the following week they would issue their verdict. I once again asked if I would be notified via email of their decision. She assured me I would.

A few days later, I checked my account and my funds were available. Thankfully the case was resolved in my favor, but they never emailed me to notify me that the issue was resolved as promised. You would think they would send something when a dispute occurs to notify the seller with details via email and when it's resolved.

Between the lack of communication and conflicting or vague Customer Service responses, I would be hesitant to sell anything but contemporary designers on Tradesy.


----------



## beekmanhill

pavilion said:


> I've been very disappointed with Tradesy's Customer Service department and the fact that answers vary depending on which representative you speak to.
> 
> I sold a Tory Burch bag that a buyer, who was unfamiliar with the brand, thought was a fake and returned it to Tradesy for authentication. Tradesy never informed me that this was happening and I only found out when I checked my account to see if the funds had been released and saw that it was being returned for authentication in my sales history. When I called, the representative told me that by the end of the following week it would be authenticated and there would be a verdict. I asked if I would be notified when this happened and he told me I would. I then inquired as to how Tradesy authenticates and was told to send an email and someone would get back to me with details... I would think Customer Service would be able to explain.
> 
> By the end of the following week, I had not heard anything and my funds had not been released. I chatted with a Tradesy rep. She told me sometime the following week they would issue their verdict. I once again asked if I would be notified via email of their decision. She assured me I would.
> 
> A few days later, I checked my account and my funds were available. Thankfully the case was resolved in my favor, but they never emailed me to notify me that the issue was resolved as promised. You would think they would send something when a dispute occurs to notify the seller with details via email and when it's resolved.
> 
> Between the lack of communication and conflicting or vague Customer Service responses, I would be hesitant to sell anything but contemporary designers on Tradesy.




I think they are probably understaffed, and the staff is undertrained.  

I know they don't gussy up the product pictures in spite of their promise to do it within 24 hours.


----------



## atlcoach

BeenBurned said:


> I understand. You missed my point. Although they're accepting your receipt as proof of authenticity and a legitimate receipt doesn't always prove what one might think it does.




I've been reading this with great interest and I'm wondering as a seller how can you prove your item is authentic if not with a receipt? I sold a kate spade wallet on threadflip and immediately upon receipt the buyer messages asking if it is from the outlet and how she is disappointed that the interior of the wallet is not leather. Of course the interior is leather and I stated it was and the wallet was purchased at kate spade online. The next day she messages me and says the wallet is fake and she proved it by taking it to kate spade. Well all I have to prove authenticity is my receipt for the wallet from kate spade and the email with my order info. This is really the first time I've run into a situation like this, so I'm not sure what to do. I assume she has requested a refund because they removed money from my account but no one from Threadflip has contacted me.


----------



## whateve

atlcoach said:


> I've been reading this with great interest and I'm wondering as a seller how can you prove your item is authentic if not with a receipt? I sold a kate spade wallet on threadflip and immediately upon receipt the buyer messages asking if it is from the outlet and how she is disappointed that the interior of the wallet is not leather. Of course the interior is leather and I stated it was and the wallet was purchased at kate spade online. The next day she messages me and says the wallet is fake and she proved it by taking it to kate spade. Well all I have to prove authenticity is my receipt for the wallet from kate spade and the email with my order info. This is really the first time I've run into a situation like this, so I'm not sure what to do. I assume she has requested a refund because they removed money from my account but no one from Threadflip has contacted me.


A receipt doesn't prove authenticity. Receipts can be faked easier than wallets. You can't prove an item is fake by taking it to the retailer; they don't authenticate and most SAs are only familiar with the stuff that is in their store at the time. A receipt might help but I don't know Threadflip's procedures.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hello! My first post! I just bought a Chanel on Tradesy. I signed up for their site just to get the bag when I saw it listed through Google. I don't know how it is for sellers, but as a buyer I got my item fast and was happy it was authentic and as described. I am wondering how to hide my purchase on Tradesy from others seeing it. It displays the bag I bought and the price I paid, and I don't like that feature. Is there a way to turn it off?


----------



## uadjit

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hello! My first post! I just bought a Chanel on Tradesy. I signed up for their site just to get the bag when I saw it listed through Google. I don't know how it is for sellers, but as a buyer I got my item fast and was happy it was authentic and as described. I am wondering how to hide my purchase on Tradesy from others seeing it. It displays the bag I bought and the price I paid, and I don't like that feature. Is there a way to turn it off?



No, but you can email Tradesy customer service and ask them to take it down.


----------



## queenlilly

uadjit said:


> No, but you can email Tradesy customer service and ask them to take it down.


I am not sure why they do that but I do not like it either. It shows the items I have sold as well as the items I have purchased. It will even show an item I sold that has been returned and then resold by Tradesy using my original listing and full description. I do not like it at all!!


----------



## queenlilly

I have a question to all of the sellers on here. I have been reading several threads of sellers selling all of these Chanel handbags for high prices and I can not seem to sell on bag. I have a new Chanel bag listed for $1800.00 (cheap!!) and I can not even sell it. I , also, have over 600 listings of all high end designer items (including Dior Lady bags that are all new) and I can seem to sell anything. I have reduced my prices so low that I will barely clear what I bought the items for. Is there something that you all are doing that I am not? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## whateve

I'm curious. Are there any VERO removals on Tradesy? Since they guarantee authenticity, I wonder if they let people list fakes and don't worry about it until it gets returned. I also was wondering that since they do the clean-up on the first picture if they allow stock photos.

For example, if I report this will they remove it? https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-wristlet-282545/?tref=category


----------



## atlcoach

whateve said:


> I'm curious. Are there any VERO removals on Tradesy? Since they guarantee authenticity, I wonder if they let people list fakes and don't worry about it until it gets returned. I also was wondering that since they do the clean-up on the first picture if they allow stock photos.
> 
> For example, if I report this will they remove it? https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-wristlet-282545/?tref=category




I reported fake Tiffany that wasn't removed. That was several months ago though. Not sure if they have improved their processes.


----------



## queenlilly

blue2013 said:


> Quick update...my payment got released. They confirmed authenticity of the bag. I thought tradesy was a good alternative to ebay because the process payment for sellers. I don't mind paying the high fees but their reps could be nicer and their system could be more user friendly. As bad as ebay is, I have never encountered such issues as a seller.


Hi blue2013,
I just wanted to give you a quick update on my Chanel hat. Tradesy emailed me today saying it is a "fake"!!! I knew this was going to happen. They suspended my account!!! I was livid so I phoned them and they are supposed to reinstate the account but I am still waiting!! So far, it is still suspended. I am glad they have agreed to reinstate my account but if this were to happen again, I would probably be kicked off for good. How am I suppose to authenticate my items if I do not have a receipt??? Any suggestions?? As of now, I am unsure of where to go from here. It is just so frustrating because I am not sure who does their authenticating and how professional they are. I got your last PM and I am going to respond to you in a bit. Thanks!!


----------



## poopsie

queenlilly said:


> Hi blue2013,
> I just wanted to give you a quick update on my Chanel hat. Tradesy emailed me today saying it is a "fake"!!! I knew this was going to happen. They suspended my account!!! I was livid so I phoned them and they are supposed to reinstate the account but I am still waiting!! So far, it is still suspended. I am glad they have agreed to reinstate my account but if this were to happen again, I would probably be kicked off for good. How am I suppose to authenticate my items if I do not have a receipt??? Any suggestions?? As of now, I am unsure of where to go from here. It is just so frustrating because *I am not sure who does their authenticating and how professional they are. *I got your last PM and I am going to respond to you in a bit. Thanks!!





It was mentioned previously in the thread that ****************** (who should be Authenticate WORST) authenticates for them. They are highly *dis*regarded and definitely should not be trusted.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm curious. Are there any VERO removals on Tradesy? Since they guarantee authenticity, I wonder if they let people list fakes and don't worry about it until it gets returned. I also was wondering that since they do the clean-up on the first picture if they allow stock photos.
> 
> For example, if I report this will they remove it? https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-wristlet-282545/?tref=category





atlcoach said:


> I reported fake Tiffany that wasn't removed. That was several months ago though. Not sure if they have improved their processes.



I posted several times since January on fakes I reported to Tradesy along with specific details why those items were fake, stated my (so called) credentials, gave links to the AT threads and suggested they ask questions. 

Not only did the fakes not get removed but they didn't even give the courtesy of a response or even an automated acknowledgement of my message.  

And if AF is doing any authentications, i question every "authentic" item sold, every fake they removed and every seller they suspended for supposedly selling fakes. 

JMHO.


----------



## whateve

Woohoo! I made my first sale on Tradesy! DH keeps telling me to put everything on ebay because that is the only place people buy. This morning I also made a sale on Etsy. So there!


----------



## Icyss

Posted some designer shoes & CC wallet today in Tradesy. I'm crossing my fingers that all the transactions will go smoothly and hope to have my first sale soon[emoji4]


----------



## queenlilly

BeenBurned said:


> I posted several times since January on fakes I reported to Tradesy along with specific details why those items were fake, stated my (so called) credentials, gave links to the AT threads and suggested they ask questions.
> 
> Not only did the fakes not get removed but they didn't even give the courtesy of a response or even an automated acknowledgement of my message.
> 
> And if AF is doing any authentications, i question every "authentic" item sold, every fake they removed and every seller they suspended for supposedly selling fakes.
> 
> JMHO.


I have reported several "fakes" on Tradesy, as well, and never received a response either. Not to mention, none of the items were removed!! And I just had a Chanel hat returned and Tradesy's team of authenticators deemed it as a counterfeit!! Go figure?? I don't think they bother to check the authenticity of the items currently listed. But they should most definitely take the time to investigate if a counterfeit has been reported to them!!


----------



## blue2013

queenlilly said:


> I have reported several "fakes" on Tradesy, as well, and never received a response either. Not to mention, none of the items were removed!! And I just had a Chanel hat returned and Tradesy's team of authenticators deemed it as a counterfeit!! Go figure?? I don't think they bother to check the authenticity of the items currently listed. But they should most definitely take the time to investigate if a counterfeit has been reported to them!!


Sorry to hear about your account being suspended. From my experience, once they suspend your account, the reps are completely disrespectful and rude to you. Did they finally reinstate your acct?


----------



## calflu

I've noticed their risk team is slow and understaffed so nothing happened when I flagged the items

But once I contacted their customer service about fake items they acted right away to pull listings 



queenlilly said:


> I have reported several "fakes" on Tradesy, as well, and never received a response either. Not to mention, none of the items were removed!! And I just had a Chanel hat returned and Tradesy's team of authenticators deemed it as a counterfeit!! Go figure?? I don't think they bother to check the authenticity of the items currently listed. But they should most definitely take the time to investigate if a counterfeit has been reported to them!!


----------



## missbanff

calflu said:


> I've noticed their risk team is slow and understaffed so nothing happened when I flagged the items
> 
> But once I contacted their customer service about fake items they acted right away to pull listings



I wonder if they then went back to their so-called "authenticators" and asked them WTF??


----------



## beekmanhill

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...es-pays-off-for-100-million-tradesy/70348388/

Interesting article about the amazing growth of Tradesy.


----------



## queenlilly

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...es-pays-off-for-100-million-tradesy/70348388/
> 
> Interesting article about the amazing growth of Tradesy.


I never realized Tradesy was so new in the industry of online selling. That is a very interesting article!! Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## whateve

How is Tradesy making any money if they are charging me 9% and giving the buyer a discount of 10%?


----------



## queenlilly

blue2013 said:


> Sorry to hear about your account being suspended. From my experience, once they suspend your account, the reps are completely disrespectful and rude to you. Did they finally reinstate your acct?


Hi blue2013,
Yes, they did finally reinstate my account after a couple of phone calls to push them. I think the only reason they did reinstate my account was for 2 reasons: 1) I had previously phoned Tradesy and explained to them I had purchased the Chanel hat off of Ebay a few years ago. And that if it comes back to be a replica that I was completely unaware of it. 2) Up until now, I had a clean record with this being my 1st fake item. But if I had not phoned them at all, they would have kept my account suspended. And I am not sure how long it would have been suspended. I never even asked that question. I am just glad to be back up. And from here, I am not sure how I am going to be able to the authenticate of any of my other items that do not have tags or if I do not have the receipt. I have read some horror stories on here about "******************". Do you have any suggestions? Thanks blue2013 for your concern!!


----------



## beekmanhill

whateve said:


> How is Tradesy making any money if they are charging me 9% and giving the buyer a discount of 10%?



It happened to me on a sale and I have yet to figure it out.


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> How is Tradesy making any money if they are charging me 9% and giving the buyer a discount of 10%?



They charge a 3% fee to transfer your money to PayPal


----------



## queenlilly

whateve said:


> How is Tradesy making any money if they are charging me 9% and giving the buyer a discount of 10%?


10% is not that much of a discount. If an item is listed for $1000.00 their normal 9% would be $90.00. And if the item is 10% off, Tradesy will make $81.00. So, there is not that big of a difference and it is a good tactic to attract the buyers. And it works because many of the buyers on Tradesy make their purchases when Tradesy has these sales. And of course, they still make their 2.9% to transfer the money out. Therefore, their profit on a $1000.00 (9% with the 2.9%) would be $119.00 and with 10% off their profit is $107.10. There is only a difference of $11.90.


----------



## whateve

queenlilly said:


> 10% is not that much of a discount. If an item is listed for $1000.00 their normal 9% would be $90.00. And if the item is 10% off, Tradesy will make $81.00. So, there is not that big of a difference and it is a good tactic to attract the buyers. And it works because many of the buyers on Tradesy make their purchases when Tradesy has these sales. And of course, they still make their 2.9% to transfer the money out. Therefore, their profit on a $1000.00 (9% with the 2.9%) would be $119.00 and with 10% off their profit is $107.10. There is only a difference of $11.90.


If the seller lists their item for $1000 and Tradesy puts it on sale at 10% off, the buyer only pays $900, but the seller is paid $910 by Tradesy. So they lose $10 on the sale. I guess they make that up when the seller either buys something or transfers the money out, and they make interest on all the money that is sitting in seller's accounts.

Since Tradesy has these sales all the time, I wonder what percentage of items are sold when they aren't on sale.


----------



## queenlilly

whateve said:


> If the seller lists their item for $1000 and Tradesy puts it on sale at 10% off, the buyer only pays $900, but the seller is paid $910 by Tradesy. So they lose $10 on the sale. I guess they make that up when the seller either buys something or transfers the money out, and they make interest on all the money that is sitting in seller's accounts.
> 
> Since Tradesy has these sales all the time, I wonder what percentage of items are sold when they aren't on sale.


That is an interesting question. But I would imagine that their sales must be pretty profitable for them because they have them all of the time. And I did not even think about all of the interest they are earning from the sellers money being held in escrow. Good point!!


----------



## beekmanhill

In the case of my one Tradesy sale, I listed for $1,000, buyer paid $800 ($200 off items over $1000), and I got $910.  So Tradesy took a loss on it, and hoped I'd buy with my proceeds, I guess.  I did spend about half the money back on Tradesy.   It must be working or they wouldn't do it so often.  I'm waiting for a sale now.   And I have an item up that I am pretty certain will sell when and if the sale starts. 

I'm not sure Tradesy is the model that will work going forward what with all the scammers and cheater out there.  Maybe its the site that actually takes the merchandise and evaluates it, so buyer cannot distort condition.  Is that Shop Hers?


----------



## atlcoach

I have an item in my closet that has been showing as sold since last Thursday night and hasn't appeared in my pending sales yet. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## beekmanhill

Question for Tradesy users.  

I've received a lower offer for my item.   I haven't decided yet whether to accept it, but if I do, how do I achieve it?  Do I just edit the item to reflect the lower price, and try to coordinate with the potential buyer that when I do it, she is available to purchase it?   

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## beekmanhill

atlcoach said:


> I have an item in my closet that has been showing as sold since last Thursday night and hasn't appeared in my pending sales yet. Has anyone else experienced this?



How much time does buyer have to pay?  I can't seem to find this on Tradesy site (which needs a lot of work).  Maybe she is still within the time frame.


----------



## luv2run41

beekmanhill said:


> How much time does buyer have to pay?  I can't seem to find this on Tradesy site (which needs a lot of work).  Maybe she is still within the time frame.


 The buyer has to pay right away.  I like this so it isn't like they can buy it and wait to pay or change their mind and not pay at all.


----------



## anthrosphere

Yay! Someone finally bought an item from my closet! I can't wait to ship it.


----------



## coolgrly

atlcoach said:


> I have an item in my closet that has been showing as sold since last Thursday night and hasn't appeared in my pending sales yet. Has anyone else experienced this?



I'm assuming that you confirmed the sale.  I think you should contact their customer service and let them know that it's not showing in your pending sales and can't ship the item until it does.


----------



## ToriChan

Does any seasoned Tradesy sellers have any advice for getting started with selling on the site? I sell a lot on eBay first, Posh second, and want to try and move some of my eBay items over to see what it's like selling on there. I mostly am curious to know:

How long do handbags take to sell on average? What brands sell best?
Do you price your items lower than what they sell for on eBay for a quick sale?
Do you get messages a lot from potential buyers asking to lower price?


----------



## beekmanhill

Regarding my own question above, I called customer service and was told if I wish to accept a reduced price from a buyer, I edit the item to reduce the price, change the listing title  to add "RESERVED FOR XXX" and try to set up a mutual time with the buyer to conclude the transaction.


----------



## luv2run41

ToriChan said:


> Does any seasoned Tradesy sellers have any advice for getting started with selling on the site? I sell a lot on eBay first, Posh second, and want to try and move some of my eBay items over to see what it's like selling on there. I mostly am curious to know:
> 
> How long do handbags take to sell on average? What brands sell best?
> Do you price your items lower than what they sell for on eBay for a quick sale?
> Do you get messages a lot from potential buyers asking to lower price?


 I just listed an LV speedy on Friday and  Chanel tote on Saturday.  Both sold over the weekend.  All the LV and Chanel I have listed have sold within a week, some within 10 minutes (if a sale is going on).  The coach bag I have listed hasn't sold and no inquiries on it.  I feel Louis Vuitton and Chanel sell the best.  Often a buyer can get 200 off 1000 and it is an excellent deal.  I also tend to buy more when there is a sale.  I have sold two or 3 LV bags within minutes of posting during a sale.  My guess is resellers are buying when that happens but it could be any one.  I try to find my listing and it is gone I wondered what happened to it then to find out a few hours later it sold!


----------



## luv2run41

atlcoach said:


> I have an item in my closet that has been showing as sold since last Thursday night and hasn't appeared in my pending sales yet. Has anyone else experienced this?


  I did and when I reached customer service (they are closed) sometimes they need to do a more extensive approval on a transaction or form of payment.  I have had that happen but mainly during the weekend (there will be delay anyway) or when ex a larger charge is placed on a credit card than is normally placed is one of the reasons.  You can call customer service and they should be able to give you more specifics in relation to your transaction.


----------



## beekmanhill

I too sold an LV item very quickly.   That's the only item I've listed, other than the item I listed yesterday, not LV.


----------



## ToriChan

luv2run41 said:


> I just listed an LV speedy on Friday and  Chanel tote on Saturday.  Both sold over the weekend.  All the LV and Chanel I have listed have sold within a week, some within 10 minutes (if a sale is going on).  The coach bag I have listed hasn't sold and no inquiries on it.  I feel Louis Vuitton and Chanel sell the best.  Often a buyer can get 200 off 1000 and it is an excellent deal.  I also tend to buy more when there is a sale.  I have sold two or 3 LV bags within minutes of posting during a sale.  My guess is resellers are buying when that happens but it could be any one.  I try to find my listing and it is gone I wondered what happened to it then to find out a few hours later it sold!



Thanks! I'm mostly have some Coach, Dooney, and Kate Spade items to sell so I'll put a few up and I'll see where the sales go!


----------



## atlcoach

coolgrly said:


> I'm assuming that you confirmed the sale.  I think you should contact their customer service and let them know that it's not showing in your pending sales and can't ship the item until it does.




I'm unable to confirm the sale because it doesn't appear in my sales. I can only see in the app that it is marked sold in my closet. I messaged support in the app and they responded that the buyer was required to enter additional information to complete the sale. In the meantime, my item is not available to anyone else. Not sure how long they allow it to stay in limbo like this. It's been 4 days already.


----------



## atlcoach

luv2run41 said:


> I did and when I reached customer service (they are closed) sometimes they need to do a more extensive approval on a transaction or form of payment.  I have had that happen but mainly during the weekend (there will be delay anyway) or when ex a larger charge is placed on a credit card than is normally placed is one of the reasons.  You can call customer service and they should be able to give you more specifics in relation to your transaction.




Yep, they said they required additional information to complete the sale. So far, still in limbo...


----------



## moose81

Hi everyone, I was hoping someone more experienced with tradesy could help.  I have an item listed for sale and a potential buyer asked if I could ship it overnight so she could receive it by Wed.  I messaged tradesy to ask what the protocol is for this but they are closed right now so I don't think they will be able to get back to me in time for me to complete the sale if she needs it so soon.  Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts.  I've sold on ebay before but this is the first item I've listed on tradesy so I'm not really sure what to do.  I'm worried this might be some kind of scam but I'd like to make the sale if it is for real.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Thanks! I'm mostly have some Coach, Dooney, and Kate Spade items to sell so I'll put a few up and I'll see where the sales go!


I listed a few Coach. I was really surprised when one of them sold on Saturday when Coach was on sale, so I put more up but now the sale is over. I don't expect them to sell well until there is another sale. But, it doesn't cost you anything to put them up so I don't see any downside to listing them all. There is always a chance that someone has made a sale and wants to use their funds to buy something, so they might not wait for a sale.


moose81 said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone more experienced with tradesy could help.  I have an item listed for sale and a potential buyer asked if I could ship it overnight so she could receive it by Wed.  I messaged tradesy to ask what the protocol is for this but they are closed right now so I don't think they will be able to get back to me in time for me to complete the sale if she needs it so soon.  Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts.  I've sold on ebay before but this is the first item I've listed on tradesy so I'm not really sure what to do.  I'm worried this might be some kind of scam but I'd like to make the sale if it is for real.


I don't think Tradesy has any options for offering expedited shipping. I believe the buyer doesn't see what your shipping charges are, so if you do overnight it without raising your price, you'll have to eat the difference.


----------



## jyyanks

moose81 said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone more experienced with tradesy could help.  I have an item listed for sale and a potential buyer asked if I could ship it overnight so she could receive it by Wed.  I messaged tradesy to ask what the protocol is for this but they are closed right now so I don't think they will be able to get back to me in time for me to complete the sale if she needs it so soon.  Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts.  I've sold on ebay before but this is the first item I've listed on tradesy so I'm not really sure what to do.  I'm worried this might be some kind of scam but I'd like to make the sale if it is for real.




Did you choose Tradesy shipping or shipping on your own?  If you change the listing to " ship on my own" and put in an amount you are comfortable with the seller paying for overnight shipping, you can make the change yourself and when the person buys it, ship and upload tracking. It's up to you. I always use the Tradesy Shipping label bc if the item gets lost in the mail, I get paid regardless and Tradesy deals with postal claims, insurance etc. Personally I would not do it, esp if it's an expensive item.  Less risk in my opinion to use the Tradesy label


----------



## jyyanks

ToriChan said:


> Does any seasoned Tradesy sellers have any advice for getting started with selling on the site? I sell a lot on eBay first, Posh second, and want to try and move some of my eBay items over to see what it's like selling on there. I mostly am curious to know:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do handbags take to sell on average? What brands sell best?
> 
> Do you price your items lower than what they sell for on eBay for a quick sale?
> 
> Do you get messages a lot from potential buyers asking to lower price?




1) Depends on the brand, price and condition. Brands that sold fast for me were LV, Michael Kors, Coach and Kate Spade. Hermes did better on Shop-hers. 
2). I price them fairly. There is no bidding so I try to price with my bottom line in mind. The things priced right move quickly. 
3) Not really. I get that more of that on Shop-Hers believe it or not.


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> Did you choose Tradesy shipping or shipping on your own?  If you change the listing to " ship on my own" and put in an amount you are comfortable with the seller paying for overnight shipping, you can make the change yourself and when the person buys it, ship and upload tracking. It's up to you. I always use the Tradesy Shipping label bc if the item gets lost in the mail, I get paid regardless and Tradesy deals with postal claims, insurance etc. Personally I would not do it, esp if it's an expensive item.  Less risk in my opinion to use the Tradesy label


Explain to me about the Tradesy label. For the one sale I made, I chose to use their packaging. I don't know how long it will take for the shipping kit to get to me, but the purse is small so I figured this would be a good opportunity to try it. In looking at their box sizes, most of them don't work for purses, so for most of my listings, I said I'd use my own box and postage. If I use their label, does it matter how big or heavy my box is? Can I use a flat rate box? Do you think I should change my listings?


----------



## moose81

whateve said:


> I listed a few Coach. I was really surprised when one of them sold on Saturday when Coach was on sale, so I put more up but now the sale is over. I don't expect them to sell well until there is another sale. But, it doesn't cost you anything to put them up so I don't see any downside to listing them all. There is always a chance that someone has made a sale and wants to use their funds to buy something, so they might not wait for a sale.
> 
> I don't think Tradesy has any options for offering expedited shipping. I believe the buyer doesn't see what your shipping charges are, so if you do overnight it without raising your price, you'll have to eat the difference.





jyyanks said:


> Did you choose Tradesy shipping or shipping on your own?  If you change the listing to " ship on my own" and put in an amount you are comfortable with the seller paying for overnight shipping, you can make the change yourself and when the person buys it, ship and upload tracking. It's up to you. I always use the Tradesy Shipping label bc if the item gets lost in the mail, I get paid regardless and Tradesy deals with postal claims, insurance etc. Personally I would not do it, esp if it's an expensive item.  Less risk in my opinion to use the Tradesy label




Thanks for your responses!  I chose to offer my own shipping to make the total price less expensive (the tradesy options were crazy!).  So that is a great point, I would have to eat the cost difference for the expedited shipping.  I think I will pass.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NANI1972

moose81 said:


> Thanks for your responses!  I chose to offer my own shipping to make the total price less expensive (the tradesy options were crazy!).  So that is a great point, I would have to eat the cost difference for the expedited shipping.  I think I will pass.  Thanks for the advice.




Your buyer won't pay for  the overnight shipping?


----------



## moose81

NANI1972 said:


> Your buyer won't pay for  the overnight shipping?



She did not offer.  Although to be fair, I did not ask directly.  I said that my original shipping costs were quite a bit lower than the overnight costs, which is true.  

Honestly, I was more worried about some sort of scam.  I'm not sure how it works to get paid by tradesy since this would be my first sale.  I certainly wouldn't want to ship until I had the payment safely in my account but I would need to ship it first thing tomorrow morning for me to get it to her in time.  I wasn't sure if you get paid immediately like with ebay or if there is some holding period.


----------



## NANI1972

moose81 said:


> She did not offer.  Although to be fair, I did not ask directly.  I said that my original shipping costs were quite a bit lower than the overnight costs, which is true.
> 
> Honestly, I was more worried about some sort of scam.  I'm not sure how it works to get paid by tradesy since this would be my first sale.  I certainly wouldn't want to ship until I had the payment safely in my account but I would need to ship it first thing tomorrow morning for me to get it to her in time.  I wasn't sure if you get paid immediately like with ebay or if there is some holding period.




If you are selling a high end costly designer item there will be a four day hold on the funds after the buyer has received it wether you ship overnight or not. 
If your buyer wants expedited shipping ask her to pay for it.


----------



## moose81

NANI1972 said:


> Your buyer won't pay for  the overnight shipping?





NANI1972 said:


> If you are selling a high end costly designer item there will be a four day hold on the funds after the buyer has received it wether you ship overnight or not.
> If your buyer wants expedited shipping ask her to pay for it.



Thank you, that is very useful to know!


----------



## BeenBurned

moose81 said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone more experienced with tradesy could help.  I have an item listed for sale and a potential buyer asked if I could ship it overnight so she could receive it by Wed.  I messaged tradesy to ask what the protocol is for this but they are closed right now so I don't think they will be able to get back to me in time for me to complete the sale if she needs it so soon.  Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts.  I've sold on ebay before but this is the first item I've listed on tradesy so I'm not really sure what to do.  I'm worried this might be some kind of scam but I'd like to make the sale if it is for real.



Not all locations are 1 day for express mail. Depending on where it's going ((zip code) it might be next day by noon, next day by 3 pm or 2 day delivery, not arriving until Thursday.  You'd have to check the USPS website for the express delivery timeframe for her zip.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> Explain to me about the Tradesy label. For the one sale I made, I chose to use their packaging. I don't know how long it will take for the shipping kit to get to me, but the purse is small so I figured this would be a good opportunity to try it. In looking at their box sizes, most of them don't work for purses, so for most of my listings, I said I'd use my own box and postage. If I use their label, does it matter how big or heavy my box is? Can I use a flat rate box? Do you think I should change my listings?



Their packaging is awful!! A flimsy plastic bag that takes 3-4 days to arrive thus delaying shipping to the buyer even more.  Not worth it at all. It's equivalent to putting your bag in a sealed plastic bag and shipping it.  There is no protection at all and your bag will arrive crushed.

I alway choose the free printable label. For a purse, I choose large (depending on size).  For accessories I choose small etc.  The box sizes do not have to be exact.  Tradesy pays volume shipping which means the post office will adjust the prepaid label if your box is bigger/weighs more. I know this because I brought an item in a larger box with prepaid label to my local post office.  When the postal worker weighed it and looked at the dimensions (accidentally printed out a medium when it should have been large), he asked the manager if it was ok or if I owed more postage.  The manager looked at the label and said "all good, the company pays by cubic (?) volume so it's fine".  I had dropped the package off at 12 but shipping didn't show up until 6.   At 6 pm that night, the post office website showed that a new shipping label was created. My only conclusion is that the post office adjusted the label, charged Tradesy and my package was delivered.  

I would choose the box size that's closest to the item size and if you go over by size or weight a bit, the post office may change your label later on but it will be fine.  I would not choose a "small " box if your item is "large", but as long as you estimate the size accordingly, you should be fine.


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> Their packaging is awful!! A flimsy plastic bag that takes 3-4 days to arrive thus delaying shipping to the buyer even more.  Not worth it at all. It's equivalent to putting your bad in a sealed plastic bag and shipping it.  There is no protection at all and your bag will arrive crushed.
> 
> I alway choose the free printable label. For a purse, I choose large (depending on size).  For accessories I choose small etc.  The box sizes do not have to be exact.  Tradesy pays volume shipping which means the post office will adjust the prepaid label if your box is bigger/weighs more. I know this because I brought an item in a larger box with prepaid label to my local post office.  When the postal worker weighed it and looked at the dimensions (accidentally printed out a medium when it should have been large), he asked the manager if it was ok or if I owed more postage.  The manager looked at the label and said "all good, the company pays by cubic (?) volume so it's fine".  I had dropped the package off at 12 but shipping didn't show up until 6.   At 6 pm that night, the post office website showed that a new shipping label was created. My only conclusion is that the post office adjusted the label, charged Tradesy and my package was delivered.
> 
> I would choose the box size thats closest to the item size and if you go over by size or weight a bit, the post office may change your label later on.  I would not choose a "small " box if your item is "large" but as long as you estimate the size accordingly, you should be fine.


Thanks for explaining it. It sounds like it is a good idea to switch them all to the prepaid label. That way, once I have proof it has shipped, I'm no longer responsible. I figure when I get the plastic bag for the one I've already sold, I'll put my purse in a box and put the box in the bag.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> Thanks for explaining it. It sounds like it is a good idea to switch them all to the prepaid label. That way, once I have proof it has shipped, I'm no longer responsible. I figure when I get the plastic bag for the one I've already sold, I'll put my purse in a box and put the box in the bag.



I always use the prepaid label and I always get a receipt when I drop it off at the post office.  Once you drop it off at the post office and the receipt is in hand, Tradesy takes care of the rest.  Keep the receipt until your money is deposited into your account.  If you pay your own postage and the item gets lost or the buyer claims non receipt - you are stuck dealing with the post office which is exactly what I want to avoid.


----------



## Icyss

I made my first sale today. I've listed an LV item and about 30 mins of listing it someone bought it! I was pretty ecstatic as this is the first time that I sold something online.[emoji4]


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> I always use the prepaid label and I always get a receipt when I drop it off at the post office.  Once you drop it off at the post office and the receipt is in hand, Tradesy takes care of the rest.  Keep the receipt until your money is deposited into your account.  If you pay your own postage and the item gets lost or the buyer claims non receipt - you are stuck dealing with the post office which is exactly what I want to avoid.


Thanks! What about insurance? Does it matter how much the bag is worth? Are you protected as long as you have proof of mailing?


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Thanks! What about insurance? Does it matter how much the bag is worth? Are you protected as long as you have proof of mailing?



If you use their prepaid label, you're covered up to $2500. They won't allow you to use the prepaid option if the amount is over $2500.

I choose to buy my own label just because it is ridiculously expensive to ship with Tradesy's prepaid label. My Chanel card holder, tiny thing, weighs about 0.5 oz, costs about $40 ship through Tradesy prepaid, while it only cost me $10 to get it shipped fully insured on USPS.com. I find that rather ridiculous. So either my buyer pays a higher price to accommodate the higher shipping cost and final value or I have to lower my sale price to accommodate the higher shipping cost. Shipping with your own label was more of a win-win for my buyers and I, at least that's how I saw it.


----------



## LoubFashionista

I recently had Tradesy import my listings to their website. There was glitches with title/description transfer but it was an easy way to get started.

I sell Louboutin and Chanel shoes - I sell the most on my website, then Tradesy, then ebay. I didn't lower my prices at all on Tradesy and my items have been selling pretty quickly. Actually, I'm very impressed with my sales and I think Tradesy will certainly help expand my business.

Personally I feel like buyers on Tradesy are more professional and normally have a conversation with you before buying. I still get a lot - your price is too high they are worth "a fraction of the price" but a few of those buyers end up purchasing when Tradesy runs a sale. I stopped answering lowball messages on eBay (I actually just block them, they tend to be trouble makers if the shoes don't fit).. 

Go for it! I can't stand Posh at all, I've tried it and it is a waste of time with the nonsense of "trade and offers" messages.. Tradesy's customer service and return policy is pretty good too. I have a representative that I always contact if I have any questions and he's quick to respond.

Good luck!


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> If you use their prepaid label, you're covered up to $2500. They won't allow you to use the prepaid option if the amount is over $2500.
> 
> I choose to buy my own label just because it is ridiculously expensive to ship with Tradesy's prepaid label. My Chanel card holder, tiny thing, weighs about 0.5 oz, costs about $40 ship through Tradesy prepaid, while it only cost me $10 to get it shipped fully insured on USPS.com. I find that rather ridiculous. So either my buyer pays a higher price to accommodate the higher shipping cost and final value or I have to lower my sale price to accommodate the higher shipping cost. Shipping with your own label was more of a win-win for my buyers and I, at least that's how I saw it.


I just changed all my listings to use their label. I noticed that on the bags that were going to cost me more to ship, Tradesy's shipping cost was very reasonable, sometimes cheaper than what it would cost me once I added the insurance. It looks like their shipping costs are based on the price of the item rather than the size of the package. 

I might change the wallets and coin purses back to my own shipping. Those are the items I usually ship for free on ebay because I usually just send them first class. I could ship in a small flat rate box or envelope much cheaper than the Tradesy cost.

Another problem I have is that my post office will not give me a notice of acceptance if I take prepaid packages in. It is a local policy designed to dissuade people from holding up the line. And if I have packages picked up at my house, the postman won't scan the packages when he picks them up. The first time my packages get scanned is when they leave the sorting facility, usually about 2 days after I send it. Once the package shows up in USPS system, am I covered even though I didn't get proof of acceptance?


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> I just changed all my listings to use their label. I noticed that on the bags that were going to cost me more to ship, Tradesy's shipping cost was very reasonable, sometimes cheaper than what it would cost me once I added the insurance. It looks like their shipping costs are based on the price of the item rather than the size of the package.
> 
> I might change the wallets and coin purses back to my own shipping. Those are the items I usually ship for free on ebay because I usually just send them first class. I could ship in a small flat rate box or envelope much cheaper than the Tradesy cost.
> 
> Another problem I have is that my post office will not give me a notice of acceptance if I take prepaid packages in. It is a local policy designed to dissuade people from holding up the line. And if I have packages picked up at my house, the postman won't scan the packages when he picks them up. The first time my packages get scanned is when they leave the sorting facility, usually about 2 days after I send it. Once the package shows up in USPS system, am I covered even though I didn't get proof of acceptance?




Yes once it shows up as dropped off in the postal system you are covered. I always get a receipt because sometimes it doesn't show up in the system which happened to me once or twice on a non Tradesy item. You should be fine.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I just changed all my listings to use their label. I noticed that on the bags that were going to cost me more to ship, Tradesy's shipping cost was very reasonable, sometimes cheaper than what it would cost me once I added the insurance. It looks like their shipping costs are based on the price of the item rather than the size of the package.
> 
> I might change the wallets and coin purses back to my own shipping. Those are the items I usually ship for free on ebay because I usually just send them first class. I could ship in a small flat rate box or envelope much cheaper than the Tradesy cost.
> 
> Another problem I have is that my post office will not give me a notice of acceptance if I take prepaid packages in. It is a local policy designed to dissuade people from holding up the line. And if I have packages picked up at my house, the postman won't scan the packages when he picks them up. The first time my packages get scanned is when they leave the sorting facility, usually about 2 days after I send it. Once the package shows up in USPS system, am I covered even though I didn't get proof of acceptance?



I never knew it was based on price. Everytime I've checked (when creating a listing), the shipping price for Tradesy has always been much higher than what I am expected to pay from USPS, so I just ship it myself. 

But thank you for the insight


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> Yes once it shows up as dropped off in the postal system you are covered. I always get a receipt because sometimes it doesn't show up in the system which happened to me once or twice on a non Tradesy item. You should be fine.


Thank you!


ThisVNchick said:


> I never knew it was based on price. Everytime I've checked (when creating a listing), the shipping price for Tradesy has always been much higher than what I am expected to pay from USPS, so I just ship it myself.
> 
> But thank you for the insight


You're welcome! Actually it is more complicated than that. I have a little coin purse for $46 they are charging $8.00 to ship. A $65 item costs $10 to ship. I have 3 items priced at $135, they all ship for $16.50 regardless of size. $150 item ships for $11, $165 item ships for $12, $200 item ships for $14.50, $300 item ships for $21.50, $750 item ships for $53. 

I don't know why the $135 items cost more to ship. One of them is just a wallet.


----------



## LoubFashionista

ThisVNchick said:


> If you use their prepaid label, you're covered up to $2500. They won't allow you to use the prepaid option if the amount is over $2500.
> 
> I choose to buy my own label just because it is ridiculously expensive to ship with Tradesy's prepaid label. My Chanel card holder, tiny thing, weighs about 0.5 oz, costs about $40 ship through Tradesy prepaid, while it only cost me $10 to get it shipped fully insured on USPS.com. I find that rather ridiculous. So either my buyer pays a higher price to accommodate the higher shipping cost and final value or I have to lower my sale price to accommodate the higher shipping cost. Shipping with your own label was more of a win-win for my buyers and I, at least that's how I saw it.



________________________________________

I had my post office look up the label in their main system and the Tradesy pre-paid label did NOT have any insurance over the $50 free priority mail insurance. (I was mailing $700 shoes and always insure my items)  You might want to double check unless they recently changed their insurance policy.


----------



## baglover2013

I use my own shipping on items over $100 because Tradesy doesn't have insurance coverage over $50. So all my expensive purses were shipped by me with tracking, insurance, signature.


----------



## whateve

baglover2013 said:


> I use my own shipping on items over $100 because Tradesy doesn't have insurance coverage over $50. So all my expensive purses were shipped by me with tracking, insurance, signature.


Now, I'm really confused. Which way am I more protected? One of the reasons I am listed there is because some of my more expensive stuff I don't feel comfortable selling on other sites. Where do you put in your listing that signature will be required? Isn't this something the buyer needs to know before paying?


----------



## baglover2013

whateve said:


> Now, I'm really confused. Which way am I more protected? One of the reasons I am listed there is because some of my more expensive stuff I don't feel comfortable selling on other sites. Where do you put in your listing that signature will be required? Isn't this something the buyer needs to know before paying?



I opt to use my own shipping instead of use tradesy's. So I tell my buyer that my items will be shipped with insurance and signature confirmation. I track the package like I normally would and provide the tracking number to Tradesy so I can get paid. Very simple task


----------



## whateve

baglover2013 said:


> I opt to use my own shipping instead of use tradesy's. So I tell my buyer that my items will be shipped with insurance and signature confirmation. I track the package like I normally would and provide the tracking number to Tradesy so I can get paid. Very simple task


Thanks! So you contact the buyer before you ship and tell her? You don't put it in the listing? Do you wait for an acknowledgement from the buyer before shipping? The reason I ask is that the few items I've sold on ebay that had signature required were disasters! The buyers were mad that they had to stay home to sign for the package and a few were returned to me because no one was available to sign. I had mentioned it in the listing but they didn't read it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

LoubFashionista said:


> ________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> I had my post office look up the label in their main system and the Tradesy pre-paid label did NOT have any insurance over the $50 free priority mail insurance. (I was mailing $700 shoes and always insure my items)  You might want to double check unless they recently changed their insurance policy.




It is not covered by USPS, it is covered by Tradesy. 

I recently had a problem with an order (package never made it to my buyer, USPS's fault), I had to call in to cancel the order so Tradesy could refund my buyer and the CS person told me that had I shipped with Tradesy's prepaid, I would have to refund the buyer. They cover all loss packages once the item is scanned in.


----------



## baglover2013

whateve said:


> Thanks! So you contact the buyer before you ship and tell her? You don't put it in the listing? Do you wait for an acknowledgement from the buyer before shipping? The reason I ask is that the few items I've sold on ebay that had signature required were disasters! The buyers were mad that they had to stay home to sign for the package and a few were returned to me because no one was available to sign. I had mentioned it in the listing but they didn't read it.



I mention it in the listing and also remind the buyer again before I ship it out


----------



## calflu

Yes it happens when buyers are new and Tradesy needs to go thru verification process

Or sometimes it's just a timing issue. It could take up to 24 hrs sometimes even when the buyers are not new




atlcoach said:


> I have an item in my closet that has been showing as sold since last Thursday night and hasn't appeared in my pending sales yet. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## calflu

Interesting!!! My shop hers buyers tend to buy first and ask maybe 1-2 quick questions after they place the orders

And my tradesy experience is buyers tend to ask a lot of questions and particularly during sales. Sales seem to attract a lot of newbie buyers and they will ask for Chanel ribbons, camellia flowers and freak themselves out when they somehow cannot see the hologram stickers (ugh....I can see them thru my naked eyes...not really sure why you cannot[emoji27]) 




jyyanks said:


> 1) Depends on the brand, price and condition. Brands that sold fast for me were LV, Michael Kors, Coach and Kate Spade. Hermes did better on Shop-hers.
> 2). I price them fairly. There is no bidding so I try to price with my bottom line in mind. The things priced right move quickly.
> 3) Not really. I get that more of that on Shop-Hers believe it or not.


----------



## calflu

[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] I never sold items on tradesy this fast!!!! Congrats 


Icyss said:


> I made my first sale today. I've listed an LV item and about 30 mins of listing it someone bought it! I was pretty ecstatic as this is the first time that I sold something online.[emoji4]


----------



## atlcoach

calflu said:


> Yes it happens when buyers are new and Tradesy needs to go thru verification process
> 
> Or sometimes it's just a timing issue. It could take up to 24 hrs sometimes even when the buyers are not new




It took 6 days for the sale to show up! Unbelievable!


----------



## jyyanks

ThisVNchick said:


> It is not covered by USPS, it is covered by Tradesy.
> 
> I recently had a problem with an order (package never made it to my buyer, USPS's fault), I had to call in to cancel the order so Tradesy could refund my buyer and the CS person told me that had I shipped with Tradesy's prepaid, I would have to refund the buyer. They cover all loss packages once the item is scanned in.



+1.

Going to assume Tradesy reimbursed you the $$ owed since the package was lost.  Your post say 'had I shipped with Tradesy's prepaid, I would have to refund the buyer' did you mean to say 'had I *NOT *shipped with Tradesy's prepaid, I would have to refund the buyer' because that is what they told me.

This is EXACTLY what I was saying and why I use their pre-paid labels. If I use their label and have proof of shipping, I will get paid regardless if the post office loses the item  AND I don't have to deal with USPS or insurance claims.  Why use your own shipping with insurance etc when Tradesy will cover you since you are opting for their service?  It may be more expensive but what difference does it make? I always price the item to a price I feel comfortable with, shipping gets tacked on so the buyer pays upfront and then once I drop it off, I'm worry-free (unless the buyer is a scammer).

Tradesy will tell you the same thing if you email them.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> Thanks! So you contact the buyer before you ship and tell her? You don't put it in the listing? Do you wait for an acknowledgement from the buyer before shipping? The reason I ask is that the few items I've sold on ebay that had signature required were disasters! The buyers were mad that they had to stay home to sign for the package and a few were returned to me because no one was available to sign. I had mentioned it in the listing but they didn't read it.



I do NOT recommend using your own postage and insurance or shipping with signature confirmation. Use Tradesy's shipping label - it is by far the easiest way to not get scammed or have to deal with lost items, missed deliveries, claims of non-receipt etc. See a couple of post below. 

Tradesy insures on their own and once the item is dropped off at the post office, you get paid what you are owed should anything happen no matter what.  It's the safest and easiest way to ship as the onus is on Tradesy once you have dropped off your item. It's not worth it to pay your own shipping as the responsibility then goes back on you.


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> I do NOT recommend using your own postage and insurance or shipping with signature confirmation. Use Tradesy's shipping label - it is by far the easiest way to not get scammed or have to deal with lost items, missed deliveries, claims of non-receipt etc. See a couple of post below.
> 
> Tradesy insures on their own and once the item is dropped off at the post office, you get paid what you are owed should anything happen no matter what.  It's the safest and easiest way to ship as the onus is on Tradesy once you have dropped off your item. It's not worth it to pay your own shipping as the responsibility then goes back on you.


Thank you so much for explaining! I just got my shipping kit today and it wasn't worth waiting for! I had to cut down the box I was using and it still didn't fit in the bag, so then I just taped the bag on the box! It sounds like getting the labels is the best option. Really, the reason I listed anything with Tradesy is because I have an item more expensive than those I usually sell and it makes me incredibly nervous. I'd feel so much better if I could just drop it off at the post office and then not worry about it anymore.

When you ship using Tradesy's label, if you don't record the tracking number, is there a way to know when the buyer has received the package? Mine is showing pending now. Is there any other indication besides watching that change to completed?


----------



## jyyanks

baglover2013 said:


> I opt to use my own shipping instead of use tradesy's. So I tell my buyer that my items will be shipped with insurance and signature confirmation. I track the package like I normally would and provide the tracking number to Tradesy so I can get paid. Very simple task



hmm. Tradesy covers you your full amount once you drop off the package, even if it is over what their label has as "insured".  Why would you take the risk on yourself and inconvenience a buyer when you can just use their label and be worry free?  To each his own but I don't think people realize that the benefit of using Tradesy's label is the peace of mind it provides and the fact that you are less likely to get scammed by a person claiming non receipt of items.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> Thank you so much for explaining! I just got my shipping kit today and it wasn't worth waiting for! I had to cut down the box I was using and it still didn't fit in the bag, so then I just taped the bag on the box! It sounds like getting the labels is the best option. Really, the reason I listed anything with Tradesy is because I have an item more expensive than those I usually sell and it makes me incredibly nervous. I'd feel so much better if I could just drop it off at the post office and then not worry about it anymore.
> 
> When you ship using Tradesy's label, if you don't record the tracking number, is there a way to know when the buyer has received the package? Mine is showing pending now. Is there any other indication besides watching that change to completed?



When you say "pending", where does it say that?

If you use the label, The tracking number is a USPS tracking number that shows up in your account. Once you click on the number, it links you to the ups website where you can track progress and delivery.  Once the buyer receive your item (or 4 days later in the case of more expensive items)- you get an email saying that Tradesy deposited $xx into your account. No need to write down the tracking number. If you printed the label from the website, the tracking number automatically appears and you can track with usps.


----------



## jyyanks

calflu said:


> Interesting!!! My shop hers buyers tend to buy first and ask maybe 1-2 quick questions after they place the orders
> 
> And my tradesy experience is buyers tend to ask a lot of questions and particularly during sales. Sales seem to attract a lot of newbie buyers and they will ask for Chanel ribbons, camellia flowers and freak themselves out when they somehow cannot see the hologram stickers (ugh....I can see them thru my naked eyes...not really sure why you cannot[emoji27])



It is odd as my more expensive items are on Shop-Hers. I've had more inquiries there and low ball offers. I only received a low ball offer twice on Tradesy but so far, people have just paid with no questions asked.


----------



## calflu

I turned off the offer function on Shop Hers. And most buyers just buy items directly. My listing on Shop Hers and Tradesy are the same...mostly high end designer items 


But I'd say I get inquiries for most of my Chanel items and they always want to bargain the prices although I've done research and priced within the range. 

Ppl on Tradesy I saw want to buy brand new Chanel quilted wocs at $1800 for example.!! This happened multiple times. 





jyyanks said:


> It is odd as my more expensive items are on Shop-Hers. I've had more inquiries there and low ball offers. I only received a low ball offer twice on Tradesy but so far, people have just paid with no questions asked.


----------



## jyyanks

calflu said:


> I turned off the offer function on Shop Hers. And most buyers just buy items directly. My listing on Shop Hers and Tradesy are the same...mostly high end designer items
> 
> 
> But I'd say I get inquiries for most of my Chanel items and they always want to bargain the prices although I've done research and priced within the range.
> 
> Ppl on Tradesy I saw want to buy brand new Chanel quilted wocs at $1800 for example.!! This happened multiple times.




Totally get it. On Shop-Hers, someone lowballed me on a Marc Jacobs bag that was priced at under $80. I  think the "make an offer" button was a mistake and perpetuated ridiculous offers. On Tradesy, I find that LV seems to get a lot of inquiries. The WORST offer I ever received was actually on Tradesy about 2 years ago when I wAs new to selling.  Someone offered me$800 on a Hermes Kelly. I don't even want to talk about Poshmark. That site is an absolute joke to sell anything of value on.


----------



## calflu

$800 on Kelly!!! God!

Yes posh is a complete joke!!!! 


jyyanks said:


> Totally get it. On Shop-Hers, someone lowballed me on a Marc Jacobs bag that was priced at under $80. I  think the "make an offer" button was a mistake and perpetuated ridiculous offers. On Tradesy, I find that LV seems to get a lot of inquiries. The WORST offer I ever received was actually on Tradesy about 2 years ago when I wAs new to selling.  Someone offered me$800 on a Hermes Kelly. I don't even want to talk about Poshmark. That site is an absolute joke to sell anything of value on.


----------



## baglover2013

jyyanks said:


> hmm. Tradesy covers you your full amount once you drop off the package, even if it is over what their label has as "insured".  Why would you take the risk on yourself and inconvenience a buyer when you can just use their label and be worry free?  To each his own but I don't think people realize that the benefit of using Tradesy's label is the peace of mind it provides and the fact that you are less likely to get scammed by a person claiming non receipt of items.



I get what you are saying. The reason I used my own shipping was because before I would check my tracking (by using their label) and it would show only $50 in insurance so I got worried and have been using my own shipping since then only on expensive items. Either way, I always make sure my package is scan at the postal office and the tracking number provided to tradesy ASAP so they and my buyer can track the purchase. So far, everything has been good turnout. It's pretty much the same way as using their label and dropping it off except I use mine instead. I would never use their shipping kit though. It's just a fimsy plastic envelope with no padding. I once purchased a LV and it arrived in that tradesy envelope with no padding.


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> When you say "pending", where does it say that?
> 
> If you use the label, The tracking number is a USPS tracking number that shows up in your account. Once you click on the number, it links you to the ups website where you can track progress and delivery.  Once the buyer receive your item (or 4 days later in the case of more expensive items)- you get an email saying that Tradesy deposited $xx into your account. No need to write down the tracking number. If you printed the label from the website, the tracking number automatically appears and you can track with usps.


It says pending on the sales page. It says Tradesy Shipping Kit sent on March 30, 2015. I don't see any place where there is a tracking number. Maybe it will show up once the package gets scanned by USPS?


----------



## jyyanks

baglover2013 said:


> I get what you are saying. The reason I used my own shipping was because before I would check my tracking (by using their label) and it would show only $50 in insurance so I got worried and have been using my own shipping since then only on expensive items. Either way, I always make sure my package is scan at the postal office and the tracking number provided to tradesy ASAP so they and my buyer can track the purchase. So far, everything has been good turnout. It's pretty much the same way as using their label and dropping it off except I use mine instead. I would never use their shipping kit though. It's just a fimsy plastic envelope with no padding. I once purchased a LV and it arrived in that tradesy envelope with no padding.



Totally get it though they will cover you over $50 and take the loss.  I agree with you on the shipping kit - its a total waste. Not sure why they continue to offer that option.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> It says pending on the sales page. It says Tradesy Shipping Kit sent on March 30, 2015. I don't see any place where there is a tracking number. Maybe it will show up once the package gets scanned by USPS?


 
Hmm. It should show the tracking number.  I don't have experience with the kit. I only tried it once and when I saw what it was, I immediately called Tradesy and had them ship it to a printable label.   When I use the label, the tracking number shows up the minute I print the label.  When I drop off the item, it changes from "pending" to "track shipment" and links out to USPS's site.  Perhaps if you wait, the tracking number will show up.


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> Hmm. It should show the tracking number.  I don't have experience with the kit. I only tried it once and when I saw what it was, I immediately called Tradesy and had them ship it to a printable label.   When I use the label, the tracking number shows up the minute I print the label.  When I drop off the item, it changes from "pending" to "track shipment" and links out to USPS's site.  Perhaps if you wait, the tracking number will show up.


Thanks! I hope that is what will happen.


----------



## queenlilly

All sellers on Tradesy BEWARE!! About 10 days ago I had a Chanel hat returned that Tradesy determined was fake. Then today, I looked on my account and it was suspended!! Evidently I had sold a Burberry baseball cap 35 days ago that was just returned to Tradesy because the buyer claimed it was fake too!! Now , they have "permanently" suspended my entire account!! I know for a fact the Burberry hat is 100% authentic!! (As well as the Chanel hat!!) I am not sure who does the authenticating for Tradesy but they are NOT professional nor are they experienced!! Any time a buyer claims an item is a counterfeit, Tradesy simply believes them!! I can not believe they would throw someone off permanently over the doubt of "two" items!! I told the Tradesy representative that I know both of my items are authentic and I will have them authenticated by a qualified specialist. I, also, told her that it is hard to digest that they would literally throw someone off if they made an honest mistake (or even 2 honest mistakes)!! Even Ebay will give you more than 2 chances!! To all the sellers on Tradesy, Be CAREFUL and have ALL receipts or else you are screwed!! There are no second chances on Tradesy!! That is what they told me!!! Good luck to all of you and I hope it works out better for you!!


----------



## beekmanhill

queenlilly said:


> All sellers on Tradesy BEWARE!! About 10 days ago I had a Chanel hat returned that Tradesy determined was fake. Then today, I looked on my account and it was suspended!! Evidently I had sold a Burberry baseball cap 35 days ago that was just returned to Tradesy because the buyer claimed it was fake too!! Now , they have "permanently" suspended my entire account!! I know for a fact the Burberry hat is 100% authentic!! (As well as the Chanel hat!!) I am not sure who does the authenticating for Tradesy but they are NOT professional nor are they experienced!! Any time a buyer claims an item is a counterfeit, Tradesy simply believes them!! I can not believe they would throw someone off permanently over the doubt of "two" items!! I told the Tradesy representative that I know both of my items are authentic and I will have them authenticated by a qualified specialist. I, also, told her that it is hard to digest that they would literally throw someone off if they made an honest mistake (or even 2 honest mistakes)!! Even Ebay will give you more than 2 chances!! To all the sellers on Tradesy, Be CAREFUL and have ALL receipts or else you are screwed!! There are no second chances on Tradesy!! That is what they told me!!! Good luck to all of you and I hope it works out better for you!!



This is really scary.   I'm almost afraid to list anything anymore.   Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## queenlilly

beekmanhill said:


> This is really scary.   I'm almost afraid to list anything anymore.   Sorry it happened to you.


Thank you!! But PLEASE be careful!!! Like I said, they told me "there are NO second chances" on Tradesy!! If you do not have the "original" receipt then you are totally screwed!! And I thought there was a 10 day return policy so I am not sure how this woman was allowed to return my Burberry hat after 35 days!! And I would bet the hat has been worn and will come back in terrible condition!! After "35" days?? Just be CAREFUL!! Thanks again and good luck!!


----------



## beekmanhill

queenlilly said:


> Thank you!! But PLEASE be careful!!! Like I said, they told me "there are NO second chances" on Tradesy!! If you do not have the "original" receipt then you are totally screwed!! And I thought there was a 10 day return policy so I am not sure how this woman was allowed to return my Burberry hat after 35 days!! And I would bet the hat has been worn and will come back in terrible condition!! After "35" days?? Just be CAREFUL!! Thanks again and good luck!!



Tradesy is growing too fast, and I think they don't know what they are doing all the time.  How can they possibly have authenticators for everything?   

35 days is ridiculous.  Oh, I'm sure its been worn, no doubt about that.  

I have only one item up for sale now, and I'm iffy about selling it to begin with, so I may take it down and enjoy it myself.   My second sale is on its way to the buyer, but I have the original receipt.


----------



## queenlilly

I had almost 700 items listed on Tradesy!!!! It is just so hard to digest this whole thing!! I can not believe they would do this to me!! You are lucky that you only have one item up there. And thank goodness you have the receipt!! I remember recently reading about another person on here that Tradesy determined their item was fake and a couple of days later she found the receipt!! Who does their authenticating??? They are so unprofessional!! Do you know of any of other good online sites to sell on? Do you know anything about shop-hers? I know they take a much higher fee but do you know anything about their return policy? Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## beekmanhill

queenlilly said:


> I had almost 700 items listed on Tradesy!!!! It is just so hard to digest this whole thing!! I can not believe they would do this to me!! You are lucky that you only have one item up there. And thank goodness you have the receipt!! I remember recently reading about another person on here that Tradesy determined their item was fake and a couple of days later she found the receipt!! Who does their authenticating??? They are so unprofessional!! Do you know of any of other good online sites to sell on? Do you know anything about shop-hers? I know they take a much higher fee but do you know anything about their return policy? Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!



Yes, I read about the other person and the fake that wasn't a fake.  I have sold on no other sites except eBay.   Gave up eBay to start on Tradesy, and now I'm leery about Tradesy.   I have very few items to sell though at this point.  My eBay experience actually wasn't bad, I just thought on Tradesy I'd be less likely to run into a scammer because they get the item to authenticate.    

I've read good things about Shop-Hers.  You ship the item to them, they authenticate it, and then ship to the buyer.  So once they authenticate it, you are fine.   Sounds like a better business model, but I have not tried it myself.

I can't believe you had 700 items there, and they do this to you.  So sorry.


----------



## queenlilly

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I read about the other person and the fake that wasn't a fake.  I have sold on no other sites except eBay.   Gave up eBay to start on Tradesy, and now I'm leery about Tradesy.   I have very few items to sell though at this point.  My eBay experience actually wasn't bad, I just thought on Tradesy I'd be less likely to run into a scammer because they get the item to authenticate.
> 
> I've read good things about Shop-Hers.  You ship the item to them, they authenticate it, and then ship to the buyer.  So once they authenticate it, you are fine.   Sounds like a better business model, but I have not tried it myself.
> 
> I can't believe you had 700 items there, and they do this to you.  So sorry.


Thanks so much for your help!! I really appreciate it!! I may take a look at Shop-hers. Right now, I am just so upset that I can not even think straight. Thanks again!!


----------



## whateve

queenlilly said:


> Thank you!! But PLEASE be careful!!! Like I said, they told me "there are NO second chances" on Tradesy!! If you do not have the "original" receipt then you are totally screwed!! And I thought there was a 10 day return policy so I am not sure how this woman was allowed to return my Burberry hat after 35 days!! And I would bet the hat has been worn and will come back in terrible condition!! After "35" days?? Just be CAREFUL!! Thanks again and good luck!!


Wow, that is terrible! I don't have the original receipt for most of my items. Almost all are vintage items and I'm not the original owner. Just because I don't have a receipt doesn't mean they are fake. I've only made one sale so far. I felt good that I sold it on Tradesy rather than ebay so I wouldn't have to worry about returns, since I know it is authentic. 

I thought the return policy was 4 days. How can they come back to you after 35 days? I bet there is a loophole for a buyer to return outside the 4 day window if she claims fake, which might be why your buyer did that.


----------



## calflu

Seriously!??????? Receipt is the only way to determine authentication? 

OMG!!!!! 

They seriously believe hats can be faked but not the receipts? 



queenlilly said:


> I had almost 700 items listed on Tradesy!!!! It is just so hard to digest this whole thing!! I can not believe they would do this to me!! You are lucky that you only have one item up there. And thank goodness you have the receipt!! I remember recently reading about another person on here that Tradesy determined their item was fake and a couple of days later she found the receipt!! Who does their authenticating??? They are so unprofessional!! Do you know of any of other good online sites to sell on? Do you know anything about shop-hers? I know they take a much higher fee but do you know anything about their return policy? Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## queenlilly

whateve said:


> Wow, that is terrible! I don't have the original receipt for most of my items. Almost all are vintage items and I'm not the original owner. Just because I don't have a receipt doesn't mean they are fake. I've only made one sale so far. I felt good that I sold it on Tradesy rather than ebay so I wouldn't have to worry about returns, since I know it is authentic.
> 
> I thought the return policy was 4 days. How can they come back to you after 35 days? I bet there is a loophole for a buyer to return outside the 4 day window if she claims fake, which might be why your buyer did that.


I was totally shocked to find out after 35 days that this item had been returned. The Tradesy representative asked me if I have the original receipt and , of course, I did not because it was purchased off of Ebay a few years ago. But she said that if I had the receipt, they would reinstate my account. Obviously, their authentication department is not very accountable just by the fact that if I did have the receipt they would have trusted the receipt over their authentication employees. How screwed up is that?? And everyone knows that receipts can be fake!! It is a "no win" situation with them!! I am just sick over the way Tradesy treated me!! Again, like they told me "there are no second chances on Tradesy"!! All I can say to all of the sellers on Tradesy is "be careful" and good luck!!


----------



## queenlilly

calflu said:


> Seriously!??????? Receipt is the only way to determine authentication?
> 
> OMG!!!!!
> 
> They seriously believe hats can be faked but not the receipts?


That is exactly what I just said above. If I had the receipt, they would have reinstated my account. In other words, a receipt is more powerful than their authentication department!! And as you stated, everyone knows that a receipt can be fake!! Go figure?? It is screwed up and it makes me sick!! Especially considering I had almost 700 items listed on Tradesy!! What a joke!! Be careful!!!


----------



## calflu

So sorry for you!!! This is a complete joke!!

I hope you get your issues resolved!

Have they actually got both items back and checked on the items?

35 days!!!!! Unbelievable 




queenlilly said:


> That is exactly what I just said above. If I had the receipt, they would have reinstated my account. In other words, a receipt is more powerful than their authentication department!! And as you stated, everyone knows that a receipt can be fake!! Go figure?? It is screwed up and it makes me sick!! Especially considering I had almost 700 items listed on Tradesy!! What a joke!! Be careful!!!


----------



## queenlilly

calflu said:


> So sorry for you!!! This is a complete joke!!
> 
> I hope you get your issues resolved!
> 
> Have they actually got both items back and checked on the items?
> 
> 35 days!!!!! Unbelievable


They have the Burberry hat but the Chanel hat is supposed to be on its way back to me. But they never even contacted me to let me know that the buyer of the Burberry hat had returned it to Tradesy. And , of course, after 35 days, I obviously thought the Burberry could not be returned since it had been so long. The whole thing is a total joke!! And again, if they are willing to accept a receipt over the their own authenticity department then that does not say much for their staff that supposedly authenticates items!! The 2 things that really boil my blood is 1) They do not even give second chances 2) All of the hours I spent listing all 700 items!! They are very unprofessional!!


----------



## queenlilly

queenlilly said:


> They have the Burberry hat but the Chanel hat is supposed to be on its way back to me. But they never even contacted me to let me know that the buyer of the Burberry hat had returned it to Tradesy. And , of course, after 35 days, I obviously thought the Burberry could not be returned since it had been so long. The whole thing is a total joke!! And again, if they are willing to accept a receipt over the their own authenticity department then that does not say much for their staff that supposedly authenticates items!! The 2 things that really boil my blood is 1) They do not even give second chances 2) All of the hours I spent listing all 700 items!! They are very unprofessional!!


And they still own me money for 2 recent sales but I can not even log into my account to transfer the money out!! What the hell??


----------



## blue2013

queenlilly said:


> And they still own me money for 2 recent sales but I can not even log into my account to transfer the money out!! What the hell??


Call them. They will release the money for you. Sorry to hear about the ordeal. When they got my receipt, they said they would still need to authenticate my bag. After a few hrs they closed the case and released my fund.


----------



## calflu

I don't think you are asking for second chance.

They believe you are selling fake items without even letting you face the accusation. 
If the receipts can ***** their experts...then they are not using any authentication at all IMHO. 

This was different from my own experience with Tradesy. When I first listed a Chanel bag and got sold...I was asked to provide pics in the similar ways that authenticatiors would ask for in order to clear the transaction.  They didn't ask about receipts at all. 

I am not sure what has changed but I do hope you get a chance to prove yourself ! If this is how they are dealing with these issues, I'd lose my hope with Tradesy also!!!




queenlilly said:


> They have the Burberry hat but the Chanel hat is supposed to be on its way back to me. But they never even contacted me to let me know that the buyer of the Burberry hat had returned it to Tradesy. And , of course, after 35 days, I obviously thought the Burberry could not be returned since it had been so long. The whole thing is a total joke!! And again, if they are willing to accept a receipt over the their own authenticity department then that does not say much for their staff that supposedly authenticates items!! The 2 things that really boil my blood is 1) They do not even give second chances 2) All of the hours I spent listing all 700 items!! They are very unprofessional!!


----------



## deacc

calflu said:


> I don't think you are asking for second chance.
> 
> They believe you are selling fake items without even letting you face the accusation.
> If the receipts can ***** their experts...then they are not using any authentication at all IMHO.
> 
> This was different from my own experience with Tradesy. When I first listed a Chanel bag and got sold...I was asked to provide pics in the similar ways that authenticatiors would ask for in order to clear the transaction.  They didn't ask about receipts at all.
> 
> I am not sure what has changed but I do hope you get a chance to prove yourself ! If this is how they are dealing with these issues, I'd lose my hope with Tradesy also!!!



This!  Sorry but receipt doesn't mean authentic.  I am sorry to OP that have to deal with this.  As you already plan on getting those items authenticated by a qualified specialist, maybe then they will unlock your account, not that it means you still want to do business there.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> Wow, that is terrible! I don't have the original receipt for most of my items. Almost all are vintage items and I'm not the original owner. Just because I don't have a receipt doesn't mean they are fake. I've only made one sale so far. I felt good that I sold it on Tradesy rather than ebay so I wouldn't have to worry about returns, since I know it is authentic.
> 
> I thought the return policy was 4 days. How can they come back to you after 35 days? I bet there is a loophole for a buyer to return outside the 4 day window if she claims fake, which might be why your buyer did that.


i agree that not having a receipt doesn't mean a bag isn't authentic. i also buy vintage and consider any receipt from a store (consignment, online) as my "original." i may not be the original owner, but that counts as an original receipt, so i always keep those and would supply a copy if i ever sold a bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

queenlilly said:


> All sellers on Tradesy BEWARE!!* About 10 days ago I had a Chanel hat returned that Tradesy determined was fake.* Then today, I looked on my account and it was suspended!! Evidently* I had sold a Burberry baseball cap 35 days ago that was just returned to Tradesy because the buyer claimed it was fake too!*! Now , they have "permanently" suspended my entire account!!* I know for a fact the Burberry hat is 100% authentic!! (As well as the Chanel hat!!)* I am not sure who does the authenticating for Tradesy but they are NOT professional nor are they experienced!! Any time a buyer claims an item is a counterfeit, Tradesy simply believes them!! I can not believe they would throw someone off permanently over the doubt of "two" items!! I told the Tradesy representative that I know both of my items are authentic and I will have them authenticated by a qualified specialist. I, also, told her that *it is hard to digest that they would literally throw someone off if they made an honest mistake (or even 2 honest mistakes)!!* Even Ebay will give you more than 2 chances!! To all the sellers on Tradesy, Be CAREFUL and have ALL receipts or else you are screwed!! There are no second chances on Tradesy!! That is what they told me!!! Good luck to all of you and I hope it works out better for you!!



I'm a bit confused by your post. 

First you said* (in red)* your Chanel and Burb hats were alleged to be fake but you "know" they're authentic. 

Then you said *(in blue) *that they suspend someone for one or two "honest" mistakes. 

Are you implying that you didn't know they were fake or that they might have been fake? 

It's a seller's responsibility to know that items are authentic before listing them and if you didn't personally buy them from legitimate retailers, there's a possibility that they may not have been authentic. (DISCLAIMER: I don't know whether your items were authentic or not, whether you made a mistake or not, or whether Tradesy is wrong. I'm just commenting on your post.)



queenlilly said:


> Thank you!! But PLEASE be careful!!! Like I said, they told me "there are NO second chances" on Tradesy!*! If you do not have the "original" receipt then you are totally screwed!! *And I thought there was a 10 day return policy so I am not sure how this woman was allowed to return my Burberry hat after 35 days!! And I would bet the hat has been worn and will come back in terrible condition!! After "35" days?? Just be CAREFUL!! Thanks again and good luck!!


If they're using receipts as "proof" of authenticity, that's BS. A receipt doesn't prove anything. 

Receipts can be faked and/or genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenticity of a fake. 

It's the item itself that determines whether it's authentic, not some prop such as a receipt, COA, dust bag, or any other removable or replaceable item.

I've said it several times in the past and it's worth repeating. Tradesy has many fakes, Tradesy is unresponsive to reports of fakes, and if they're claiming to authenticate items on their site, they aren't using skilled authenticators. I have little doubt that authentic items are being determined to be fake and fakes are passing as authentic.


----------



## poopsie

Well, if they are using AF as their in house authenticators it is a crapshoot and would explain why authentic items are determined to be fake and vice versa


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

poopsie said:


> Well, if they are using AF as their in house authenticators it is a crapshoot and would explain why authentic items are determined to be fake and vice versa



I'm new to Tradesy, and I searched through their Burberry bags.  I was ASTOUNDED at the number of obvious fake bags listed.  There were others that I felt were fake, but the photo quality and number of photos listed stopped me from declaring it a fake. 

I sent them an email with the links to the obvious fake Burberry bags.  Now the wait to see if they respond to me.  If AF is their authenticator, we know that they do NOT know the Burberry brand.  Some of the bags were so bad that they hurt my eyes!


----------



## queenlilly

BeenBurned said:


> I'm a bit confused by your post.
> 
> First you said* (in red)* your Chanel and Burb hats were alleged to be fake but you "know" they're authentic.
> 
> Then you said *(in blue) *that they suspend someone for one or two "honest" mistakes.
> 
> Are you implying that you didn't know they were fake or that they might have been fake?
> 
> It's a seller's responsibility to know that items are authentic before listing them and if you didn't personally buy them from legitimate retailers, there's a possibility that they may not have been authentic. (DISCLAIMER: I don't know whether your items were authentic or not, whether you made a mistake or not, or whether Tradesy is wrong. I'm just commenting on your post.)
> 
> 
> If they're using receipts as "proof" of authenticity, that's BS. A receipt doesn't prove anything.
> 
> Receipts can be faked and/or genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenticity of a fake.
> 
> It's the item itself that determines whether it's authentic, not some prop such as a receipt, COA, dust bag, or any other removable or replaceable item.
> 
> I've said it several times in the past and it's worth repeating. Tradesy has many fakes, Tradesy is unresponsive to reports of fakes, and if they're claiming to authenticate items on their site, they aren't using skilled authenticators. I have little doubt that authentic items are being determined to be fake and fakes are passing as authentic.


Hi,
First of all, I did not "highlight" any of my writing in blue or red. I am not sure if someone else was able to do that or how it happened. But in my comment, I was simply stating that I know my items are authentic. Unfortunately, both were purchased off of Ebay; therefore, I do not have receipts. (Which we all know that a receipt does not prove the authenticity of an item). But Tradesy will override their decision of determining a fake item if you have a receipt. Which is totally screwed up!! And far as my comment when I said they suspend someone for 1 or 2 honest mistakes, I simply meant that if you do not have a receipt (as Tradesy's only way to supposedly prove an item is authentic) that is my "honest mistake" for not getting it authenticated prior to listing it. Either way, they did tell me that they do not give anyone a second chance. The only way they would reinstate my account (if I even want to go back to Tradesy) would be to have the items authenticated once I receive them back. My biggest issue is that I had almost 700 items listed which would be very time consuming to have to relist everything all over again on a different site. I hope I have clarified myself to your questions. Thank you!!


----------



## uadjit

poopsie said:


> Well, if they are using AF as their in house authenticators it is a crapshoot and would explain why authentic items are determined to be fake and vice versa



This so much. This fact alone is reason enough not to sell anything too valuable with them.  Has anyone let them know that AF is not a dependable source for authentications?


----------



## BeenBurned

Jennie's Aunt said:


> I'm new to Tradesy, and I searched through their Burberry bags.  I was ASTOUNDED at the number of obvious fake bags listed.  There were others that I felt were fake, but the photo quality and number of photos listed stopped me from declaring it a fake.
> 
> I sent them an email with the links to the obvious fake Burberry bags.  Now the wait to see if they respond to me.  If AF is their authenticator, we know that they do NOT know the Burberry brand.  Some of the bags were so bad that they hurt my eyes!


They have many fake Coaches too and if AF is their Coach authenticator, I'm not at all surprised at the number of fake Coach items. (We've authenticated - well, un-authenticated - a number of fakes that they're deemed as genuine.




queenlilly said:


> Hi,
> First of all, I did not "highlight" any of my writing in blue or red. I am not sure if someone else was able to do that or how it happened. But in my comment, I was simply stating that I know my items are authentic. Unfortunately, both were purchased off of Ebay; therefore, I do not have receipts. (Which we all know that a receipt does not prove the authenticity of an item). But Tradesy will override their decision of determining a fake item if you have a receipt. Which is totally screwed up!! And far as my comment when I said they suspend someone for 1 or 2 honest mistakes, I simply meant that if you do not have a receipt (as Tradesy's only way to supposedly prove an item is authentic) that is my "honest mistake" for not getting it authenticated prior to listing it. Either way, they did tell me that they do not give anyone a second chance. The only way they would reinstate my account (if I even want to go back to Tradesy) would be to have the items authenticated once I receive them back. My biggest issue is that I had almost 700 items listed which would be very time consuming to have to relist everything all over again on a different site. I hope I have clarified myself to your questions. Thank you!!


No, I know you didn't highlight in red and blue. I did that because your post confused me with the (seemingly) contradictory statements you'd made. 

Honestly, I do hope you have your Chanel and Burb hats professionally authenticated because I'm interested in whether Tradesy or whoever they use for those brands made mistakes. And if you do opt for the professional authentication, I know A4U does Burb and both A4U and Etinceler do Chanel.


----------



## Icyss

calflu said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] I never sold items on tradesy this fast!!!! Congrats




Thank you calflu! My buyer received the LV today and she's pretty happy! I'm liking Tradesy so far[emoji4]


----------



## queenlilly

BeenBurned said:


> They have many fake Coaches too and if AF is their Coach authenticator, I'm not at all surprised at the number of fake Coach items. (We've authenticated - well, un-authenticated - a number of fakes that they're deemed as genuine.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know you didn't highlight in red and blue. I did that because your post confused me with the (seemingly) contradictory statements you'd made.
> 
> Honestly, I do hope you have your Chanel and Burb hats professionally authenticated because I'm interested in whether Tradesy or whoever they use for those brands made mistakes. And if you do opt for the professional authentication, I know A4U does Burb and both A4U and Etinceler do Chanel.


A friend of mine told me about A4U and I emailed them 3 times but never got a response. And I have heard of Entinceler for Chanel. But do you happen to know of any others that have a good reputation for Burberry? I have read on here that AF is no good. I do not know who else authenticates items that are qualified, experienced and reputable. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! And, yes, I am going to have both hats authenticated. As soon as I get them authenticated, I will let you know the outcome of both items. I even told Tradesy that I had heard of an incident where a Chanel bag had been returned that they deemed fake until the seller found the receipt. Meaning that Tradesy is well aware of the fact that their authentication department is not dependable!! And I would imagine the buyer of the Burberry hat wore it for 35 days and then just decided to return it knowing their only recourse would be to say it is a fake. When I sold it, it was NWOT; therefore, I honestly believe that when I receive it back it will be dirty and worn!! We will soon find out!!  Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

queenlilly said:


> A friend of mine told me about A4U and I emailed them 3 times but never got a response. And I have heard of Entinceler for Chanel.* But do you happen to know of any others that have a good reputation for Burberry? I* have read on here that AF is no good. I do not know who else authenticates items that are qualified, experienced and reputable. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! And, yes, I am going to have both hats authenticated. As soon as I get them authenticated, I will let you know the outcome of both items. I even told Tradesy that I had heard of an incident where a Chanel bag had been returned that they deemed fake until the seller found the receipt. Meaning that Tradesy is well aware of the fact that their authentication department is not dependable!! And I would imagine the buyer of the Burberry hat wore it for 35 days and then just decided to return it knowing their only recourse would be to say it is a fake. When I sold it, it was NWOT; therefore, I honestly believe that when I receive it back it will be dirty and worn!! We will soon find out!!  Thanks!!


Before spending money on a professional authentication, I wanted to make sure it was authentic. (If deemed fake, I wouldn't have had to pay subsequently for the professional one).I had a Burberry item authenticated here in the AT Burb subforum. Terite is knowledgeable and will help.

For my professional authentication, she referred me to A4U and they were very prompt in getting back to me.


----------



## queenlilly

BeenBurned said:


> Before spending money on a professional authentication, I wanted to make sure it was authentic. (If deemed fake, I wouldn't have had to pay subsequently for the professional one).I had a Burberry item authenticated here in the AT Burb subforum. Terite is knowledgeable and will help.
> 
> For my professional authentication, she referred me to A4U and they were very prompt in getting back to me.


I will try to contact A4U again and see if they respond. I heard they only charge $7.00 per item which is very reasonable. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## k5ml3k

I really want to purchase something from Tradesy but I just cannot take the plunge...anyone have any good experiences buying from Tradesy??


----------



## queenlilly

k5ml3k said:


> I really want to purchase something from Tradesy but I just cannot take the plunge...anyone have any good experiences buying from Tradesy??


You should be okay to buy. Just do not sell!! Good luck!!


----------



## k5ml3k

queenlilly said:


> You should be okay to buy. Just do not sell!! Good luck!!




Oh, why is that? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## queenlilly

k5ml3k said:


> Oh, why is that? If you don't mind me asking...


It is a long story that I really do not feel like writing all over again. But if you read the most recent threads on here from me, you will be able to see all of it. But in so many words, their authentication department is not very reliable. And they are very unreasonable and unfair with the sellers. But again, good luck to you!! You should be fine if you are only buying!!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

k5ml3k said:


> I really want to purchase something from Tradesy but I just cannot take the plunge...anyone have any good experiences buying from Tradesy??



I have had great experiences both buying and selling on Tradesy.

I bought one item so far: a gently used silver Tiffany Elsa Peretti bone cuff for $325! I took it to Tiffany the day after receiving it and asked if I could have it professionally polished. For $50, they sent it to their jewelry repair facility in New York, so obviously, they deemed it authentic! The bracelet looked brand new when I got it back. I was thrilled: I scored a $1000 Tiffany bracelet for $375! 

I have had a ton of success selling on Tradesy since January. They run many sales each month, and I bet a great one will start on Sunday or Monday. My guess is that it will be a dollar-off sale -- hopefully as good as January's! We'll see! 

Try to get anything valuable or expensive authenticated before buying! Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## Freak4Coach

k5ml3k said:


> I really want to purchase something from Tradesy but I just cannot take the plunge...anyone have any good experiences buying from Tradesy??



I've had good and bad experiences as a seller but I've never lost money.  I had one item that was not new as the seller described.  I couldn't see the issues in the seller's pics.  I returned it and got a full refund.  I had another that turned out to be a fake.  My fault for not getting a pic of the back of the tag before I bought it.  But I returned it and got a full refund.  All my other transactions were perfect.  Items were better than described and the sellers were super nice.  I had to return a couple other items because they didn't work for me when they arrived so I retuned and got store credit.  The good thing about Tradesy is you're never "stuck" with something and they pay for return shipping if you use their label.  I know others have had problems with Tradesy but so far I've had good luck.  If you have any doubts, get the item authenticated before you buy.


----------



## k5ml3k

queenlilly said:


> It is a long story that I really do not feel like writing all over again. But if you read the most recent threads on here from me, you will be able to see all of it. But in so many words, their authentication department is not very reliable. And they are very unreasonable and unfair with the sellers. But again, good luck to you!! You should be fine if you are only buying!!







PurseMaven4Ever said:


> I have had great experiences both buying and selling on Tradesy.
> 
> I bought one item so far: a gently used silver Tiffany Elsa Peretti bone cuff for $325! I took it to Tiffany the day after receiving it and asked if I could have it professionally polished. For $50, they sent it to their jewelry repair facility in New York, so obviously, they deemed it authentic! The bracelet looked brand new when I got it back. I was thrilled: I scored a $1000 Tiffany bracelet for $375!
> 
> I have had a ton of success selling on Tradesy since January. They run many sales each month, and I bet a great one will start on Sunday or Monday. My guess is that it will be a dollar-off sale -- hopefully as good as January's! We'll see!
> 
> Try to get anything valuable or expensive authenticated before buying! Good luck and happy shopping!







Freak4Coach said:


> I've had good and bad experiences as a seller but I've never lost money.  I had one item that was not new as the seller described.  I couldn't see the issues in the seller's pics.  I returned it and got a full refund.  I had another that turned out to be a fake.  My fault for not getting a pic of the back of the tag before I bought it.  But I returned it and got a full refund.  All my other transactions were perfect.  Items were better than described and the sellers were super nice.  I had to return a couple other items because they didn't work for me when they arrived so I retuned and got store credit.  The good thing about Tradesy is you're never "stuck" with something and they pay for return shipping if you use their label.  I know others have had problems with Tradesy but so far I've had good luck.  If you have any doubts, get the item authenticated before you buy.




Thank you!! And F4C that's what I was more concerned with...I usually buy my pre-loved stuff from Yoogis or Fashionohile and they have a generous return policy so I'm always hesitant in purchasing outside from these2 places. 

I know many will say that it's up to me and what I feel comfortable with but do you guys think a 20% saving is good for buying a new pre-loved item? 

Lastly, I normally get my things authenticated first but feels comfortable with this items authenticity based on the pictures...do you guys think I should just go ahead and get it then get it authenticated once it comes in?


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you!! And F4C that's what I was more concerned with...I usually buy my pre-loved stuff from Yoogis or Fashionohile and they have a generous return policy so I'm always hesitant in purchasing outside from these2 places.
> 
> I know many will say that it's up to me and what I feel comfortable with but do you guys think a 20% saving is good for buying a new pre-loved item?
> 
> Lastly, I normally get my things authenticated first but feels comfortable with this items authenticity based on the pictures...do you guys think I should just go ahead and get it then get it authenticated once it comes in?



I've drastically cut back my pre-loved purchases, but I think 20% off new sounds like a good deal.

I have only bought pre-loved handbags from Yoogi's, Fashionphile, and BBOS (never again!) for the very reason of concern about authenticity. If you are confident enough in your ability to authenticate the bag, you could authenticate it afterward, but remember the three-day reporting time Tradesy requires. Can you get it authenticated that quickly? When it comes down to it, I just cannot encourage someone not to get an item authenticated beforehand (from a site like Tradesy / eBay, etc.).

Good luck with your decision, and keep us posted!


----------



## NANI1972

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you!! And F4C that's what I was more concerned with...I usually buy my pre-loved stuff from Yoogis or Fashionohile and they have a generous return policy so I'm always hesitant in purchasing outside from these2 places.
> 
> I know many will say that it's up to me and what I feel comfortable with but do you guys think a 20% saving is good for buying a new pre-loved item?
> 
> Lastly, I normally get my things authenticated first but feels comfortable with this items authenticity based on the pictures...do you guys think I should just go ahead and get it then get it authenticated once it comes in?




What does a "new pre-loved" item mean? It's contradictory.


----------



## ToriChan

So excited I sold my first item on Tradesy! I started off by putting 4 items on the site, I'm going to list more of what I have on ebay on Tradesy- it was so awesome to sell something and not have to deal with Best Offers!


----------



## k5ml3k

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> I've drastically cut back my pre-loved purchases, but I think 20% off new sounds like a good deal.
> 
> I have only bought pre-loved handbags from Yoogi's, Fashionphile, and BBOS (never again!) for the very reason of concern about authenticity. If you are confident enough in your ability to authenticate the bag, you could authenticate it afterward, but remember the three-day reporting time Tradesy requires. Can you get it authenticated that quickly? When it comes down to it, I just cannot encourage someone not to get an item authenticated beforehand (from a site like Tradesy / eBay, etc.).
> 
> Good luck with your decision, and keep us posted!




Just made the purchase! I put it on the LVAT so hopefully I'll hear back soon from one of the awesome authenticators...and hopefully with good news [emoji4] they're always busy on the thread so I'll just have to wait and see what they say! I saved about $60 plus tax on a $260 item so I guess that's good esp if it comes new, as was stated on the listing. 



NANI1972 said:


> What does a "new pre-loved" item mean? It's contradictory.




So it's pre-loved since it's not coming from the boutique (that's what I assume pre-loved is) but the condition is new. She never used it and just purchased it about a month ago.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

k5ml3k said:


> Just made the purchase! I put it on the LVAT so hopefully I'll hear back soon from one of the awesome authenticators...and hopefully with good news [emoji4] they're always busy on the thread so I'll just have to wait and see what they say! I saved about $60 plus tax on a $260 item so I guess that's good esp if it comes new, as was stated on the listing.
> 
> Congratulations! I hope the authentication works out for you.
> 
> If you purchased from Tradesy, the authentication might take a little longer because not all of the authenticators are Tradesy members.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## k5ml3k

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> k5ml3k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made the purchase! I put it on the LVAT so hopefully I'll hear back soon from one of the awesome authenticators...and hopefully with good news [emoji4] they're always busy on the thread so I'll just have to wait and see what they say! I saved about $60 plus tax on a $260 item so I guess that's good esp if it comes new, as was stated on the listing.
> 
> Congratulations! I hope the authentication works out for you.
> 
> If you purchased from Tradesy, the authentication might take a little longer because not all of the authenticators are Tradesy members.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah luckily I got a quick response from Addy but she's not a member so had to repost it...can't remember which one them is a member though. Worse comes to worst I'll post pics when it comes in. I really hope it all works out...I don't have a bad feeling about it and the seller was very responsive, which I appreciated.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

k5ml3k said:


> PurseMaven4Ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah luckily I got a quick response from Addy but she's not a member so had to repost it...can't remember which one them is a member though. Worse comes to worst I'll post pics when it comes in. I really hope it all works out...I don't have a bad feeling about it and the seller was very responsive, which I appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good! I bet it will work out! Keep us posted, please!
Click to expand...


----------



## k5ml3k

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> k5ml3k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good! I bet it will work out! Keep us posted, please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do! Thank you [emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## ToriChan

Question for Apple Users: if you have the Tradesy App downloaded, will it update you to say someone purchased an item? I have an android phone so I didn't get an update, nor did Tradesy send me an email to say my item sold? Do I just have to check back everyday or is there a way to turn on email notifications?


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Question for Apple Users: if you have the Tradesy App downloaded, will it update you to say someone purchased an item? I have an android phone so I didn't get an update, nor did Tradesy send me an email to say my item sold? Do I just have to check back everyday or is there a way to turn on email notifications?


I don't know why you didn't get an email. That shouldn't be dependent on whether or not you are using the app, should it? When I made my only sale, I got an email from Tradesy and I had to accept the sale in order for it to go through. I've seen others on here complain that they don't get notifications from Tradesy.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> I don't know why you didn't get an email. That shouldn't be dependent on whether or not you are using the app, should it? When I made my only sale, I got an email from Tradesy and I had to accept the sale in order for it to go through. I've seen others on here complain that they don't get notifications from Tradesy.



I'm going to check my settings to see if I have it turned off, but I got no email, I just happened to be checking and saw I made a sale the night before.


----------



## queenlilly

BeenBurned said:


> They have many fake Coaches too and if AF is their Coach authenticator, I'm not at all surprised at the number of fake Coach items. (We've authenticated - well, un-authenticated - a number of fakes that they're deemed as genuine.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know you didn't highlight in red and blue. I did that because your post confused me with the (seemingly) contradictory statements you'd made.
> 
> Honestly, I do hope you have your Chanel and Burb hats professionally authenticated because I'm interested in whether Tradesy or whoever they use for those brands made mistakes. And if you do opt for the professional authentication, I know A4U does Burb and both A4U and Etinceler do Chanel.


HI,
I just wanted to ask you a quick question please. After several attempts to contact A4U, I have yet to receive a response. However, I have gotten a response from AF and Poupette. From your personal experience, out of the these two authenticators, which one would you recommend? I would greatly appreciate your opinion and assistance in getting the most reliable authentication results. Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

poopsie said:


> Well, if they are using AF as their in house authenticators it is a crapshoot and would explain why authentic items are determined to be fake and vice versa





queenlilly said:


> HI,
> I just wanted to ask you a quick question please. After several attempts to contact A4U, I have yet to receive a response. However, I have gotten a response from AF and Poupette. From your personal experience, out of the these two authenticators, which one would you recommend? I would greatly appreciate your opinion and assistance in getting the most reliable authentication results. Many thanks in advance!!



Avoid AF at all cost!


----------



## queenlilly

Jennie's Aunt said:


> Avoid AF at all cost!


Are you 100% positive Tradesy uses AF as their in house authenticators? If so, then I definitely do not want to use them. I am just curious if you know this for a fact or if you are just assuming this. And if Tradesy does in fact use AF, would you recommend Poupette? Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## queenlilly

queenlilly said:


> Are you 100% positive Tradesy uses AF as their in house authenticators? If so, then I definitely do not want to use them. I am just curious if you know this for a fact or if you are just assuming this. And if Tradesy does in fact use AF, would you recommend Poupette? Thanks so much for your help!!


Thanks anyway; however, I have already contacted AF and asked them if they in fact authenticate items for Tradesy. And they responded telling me they do authenticate some items for Tradesy but not everything. I am still looking into Poupette. Thanks again!!


----------



## BeenBurned

queenlilly said:


> HI,
> I just wanted to ask you a quick question please. After several attempts to contact A4U, I have yet to receive a response. However, I have gotten a response from AF and Poupette. From your personal experience, out of the these two authenticators, which one would you recommend? I would greatly appreciate your opinion and assistance in getting the most reliable authentication results. Many thanks in advance!!



A4U has been having some ongoing issues with their website and according to the Facebook page, it's still being worked on. At the moment, their website is down so when you go to their URL ( authenticate4u.com ) it takes you to something else. 

Try this - from FB:

*Authenticate4U.com
*

March 28 at 11:08am · 

UPDATE ON WEBSITE. Due to the continued issue with www.authenticate4u.com  We have been advised that the issue will not be resolved until Monday  at some point. In the meantime we can provide you with an alternative  method of accessing our website - 
http://authenticate4u.vpweb.co.uk/
  This is in full function and is available in this intervening period.   Our hosting service are unable to deal with the issue over the weekend  but we can assure that the above link will bring you to our site. 
 Our apologies for this issue, and our thanks for your patience.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Authenticate4Ucom/124858480891256


For the record, I don't recommend *******************. Although they _might_ have _some_ skilled authenticators in _some_ brands, they've made too many documented mistakes for me to feel comfortable recommending them at all. 

And *MyPoupette* was considered reputable at one time but for the last several years, there have been many reports of clients sending money, requesting authentication services and not getting responses. Many chargebacks have been filed.

Here's a thread from 7 years ago: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-no-longer-wish-to-be-associated-with-245999.html

Several ripoff reports of MP taking money but not performing services:
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/directory/my-poupette


----------



## Freak4Coach

ToriChan said:


> I'm going to check my settings to see if I have it turned off, but I got no email, I just happened to be checking and saw I made a sale the night before.



My understanding is that if the sale is above a certain dollar amount (I'm sorry I don't remember the amount. It's several hundred dollars), the sale has to be "confirmed" by Tradesy prior to the seller getting the email.  Once Tradesy has ok'd the sale, then you should get the email to confirm the sale.  Are you able to confirm the sale in Tradesy?  If not, I suspect it meets the amount minimum that requires Tradesy to act.


----------



## ToriChan

Freak4Coach said:


> My understanding is that if the sale is above a certain dollar amount (I'm sorry I don't remember the amount. It's several hundred dollars), the sale has to be "confirmed" by Tradesy prior to the seller getting the email.  Once Tradesy has ok'd the sale, then you should get the email to confirm the sale.  Are you able to confirm the sale in Tradesy?  If not, I suspect it meets the amount minimum that requires Tradesy to act.



No- What I sold was under a hundred. However, I sold something a few hours ago and still Tradesy didn't send me an email to confirm the sale. Maybe the emails are going to my junk folder, I'll have to look around but they do have my email on file.


----------



## Freak4Coach

ToriChan said:


> No- What I sold was under a hundred. However, I sold something a few hours ago and still Tradesy didn't send me an email to confirm the sale. Maybe the emails are going to my junk folder, I'll have to look around but they do have my email on file.



Very odd!  I hope you find out what the issue is.


----------



## queenlilly

BeenBurned said:


> A4U has been having some ongoing issues with their website and according to the Facebook page, it's still being worked on. At the moment, their website is down so when you go to their URL ( authenticate4u.com ) it takes you to something else.
> 
> Try this - from FB:
> 
> *Authenticate4U.com
> *
> 
> March 28 at 11:08am ·
> 
> UPDATE ON WEBSITE. Due to the continued issue with www.authenticate4u.com  We have been advised that the issue will not be resolved until Monday  at some point. In the meantime we can provide you with an alternative  method of accessing our website -
> http://authenticate4u.vpweb.co.uk/
> This is in full function and is available in this intervening period.   Our hosting service are unable to deal with the issue over the weekend  but we can assure that the above link will bring you to our site.
> Our apologies for this issue, and our thanks for your patience.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Authenticate4Ucom/124858480891256
> 
> 
> For the record, I don't recommend *******************. Although they _might_ have _some_ skilled authenticators in _some_ brands, they've made too many documented mistakes for me to feel comfortable recommending them at all.
> 
> And *MyPoupette* was considered reputable at one time but for the last several years, there have been many reports of clients sending money, requesting authentication services and not getting responses. Many chargebacks have been filed.
> 
> Here's a thread from 7 years ago:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-no-longer-wish-to-be-associated-with-245999.html
> 
> Several ripoff reports of MP taking money but not performing services:
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/directory/my-poupette


I really appreciate your help!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## whateve

How do you remove an item from your Wants?


----------



## mkr

whateve said:


> How do you remove an item from your Wants?


Go to the item page and click on "wanted".  It will remove the want.


----------



## whateve

mkr said:


> Go to the item page and click on "wanted".  It will remove the want.


thanks! For some items, I had to do it a couple times for it to work!


----------



## saintgermain

I sold a few things on Tradesy after getting fed up with 2 or 3 unscrupulous buyers on Ebay who scam for partial refunds and Tradesy is SHOCKINGLY unprofessional. All was well for the most part on Tradesy (although many buyers make up excuses and return, and Tradesy does not handle all returns themselves, they will also return it back to you for the littlest reason (such as measurements are off), but one transaction that happened a few weeks ago, the buyer contracted me a few hours saying she made a mistake and needs to cancel. Someone from Tradesy then emailed me telling me to cancel the order. Well, the item already shipped out. 

A few weeks later out of the blue Tradesy SUSPENDS MY ACCOUNT claiming the Chanel bag I sold was fake. I authenticated the item with both Etincler and ******************, both professional authenticators deemed it real. 

I am beyond frustrated trying to get in touch with anyone at Tradesy who can help, I am currently being passed around from the people I email with and the actual "brands team" who deem whether an item is authentic or not. The people I communicate on email with keep saying they will forward my info to the "brands team" so they can reevaluate the item again. Hello? I have not one but TWO professional authenticators confirm it is authentic, so why is my account flagged and funds withdrawn by them. 

I cannot believe that because an unscupulous buyer changed her mind about buying my Chanel bag, and made up the lie that it's authentic can have this effect on my account. I cannot believe that whoever their employees in Tradesy are, cannot authenticate items correctly. I cannot believe I cannot get ahold of a responsible person at Tradesy to help me, I am a long time user on Tradesy who has sold over 200 designer items totaling over $80,000. If they would do this to me, I shudder to think about how many other small time sellers they have also unlawfully withheld and essentially steal money from.

I thought Ebay was the worst place to sell on and it couldn't get worse than bag buyers on their harrassing me for partial refunds after the sale. I never thought I would encounter a company who randomly shuts down entire accounts and withholds money despite substantiated proof that the items are authentic. I am absolutely outraged and shocked.


----------



## NANI1972

All these stories with Tradsey's lack of professionalism towards authenticating items that buyers have returned is making me nervous.


----------



## poopsie

The only place I would sell anything of value is Shop=Hers. They take a higher percentage, but you send the items to them first.  Sad that Tradesy is turning out to be such a bummer


----------



## BeenBurned

saintgermain said:


> A few weeks later out of the blue Tradesy SUSPENDS MY ACCOUNT claiming the Chanel bag I sold was fake. I authenticated the item with both Etincler and ******************, both professional authenticators deemed it real.


If Etinceler said your bag is authentic, it IS. Their experts ARE experts!

I don't trust AF. There are many posters who don't consider ***************** as experts, especially in Chanel. (In fact, I'm aware of their mis-authentications in just about every brand!) They don't have brand specialists and solicit opinions of the authenticity of items on their facebook page! IMO, in this case, if ***************** got it right, they got lucky.


----------



## gail13

If you have authentication proven and the certs to prove it, why is there even a question?

I don't know why these places aren't smart enough to know that buyers will make up whatever -to get out of buying something.  And why doesn't a buyer have to prove non-authenticity to make that claim?


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi, has anyone tried to buy? I just saw a twilly and wanted to purchase but nowhere could I find the 'login' icon.  Either my computer is crazy or the website is down?  Also CBS interviewed the founder today &#8230;  Thanks !


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> If Etinceler said your bag is authentic, it IS. Their experts ARE experts!
> 
> I don't trust AF. There are many posters who don't consider ***************** as experts, especially in Chanel. (In fact, I'm aware of their mis-authentications in just about every brand!) They don't have brand specialists and solicit opinions of the authenticity of items on their facebook page! IMO, in this case, if ***************** got it right, they got lucky.




According to AF's Facebook page, they're soooo good, they don't think seeing/touching the actual goods is all that beneficial to the authentication process, especially with all the super fakes floating around. They said pictures are good enough. I know for a fact that Etinceler won't authenticate any 15 series and beyond without seeing the physical item. 

Not sure how AF can be cocky given all their authentication mistakes and fake Chanel eye-candy...


----------



## ThisVNchick

gail13 said:


> If you have authentication proven and the certs to prove it, why is there even a question?
> 
> I don't know why these places aren't smart enough to know that buyers will make up whatever -to get out of buying something.  And why doesn't a buyer have to prove non-authenticity to make that claim?




Because a lot of the time, authentication certificates can be manipulated. I believe Etinceler reached out awhile back stating that a seller in the Los Angeles area was selling fake Chanel bags but has altered their authenticity certificates to state that the bags were real. So there's always that issue. It's always best to have Tradesy contact the authenticator and verify that you had this particular item authenticated and it was deemed authentic. 

When a buyer says an item is not authentic, that doesn't mean they'll get the refund. The item goes back to Tradesy where it get authenticated and if it is authentic, the buyer can choose to have the item sent back to him/her or take store credit. Refund is only issued if the item in question is indeed not authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> *According to AF's Facebook page, they're soooo good, they don't think seeing/touching the actual goods is all that beneficial to the authentication process, especially with all the super fakes floating around. They said pictures are good enough.* I


That's so ridiculous that it just shows their screwed up thinking! Wouldn't you think that "with all the superfakes floating around" that would be all the more reason for seeing the item IRL?


----------



## saintgermain

ThisVNchick said:


> Because a lot of the time, authentication certificates can be manipulated. I believe Etinceler reached out awhile back stating that a seller in the Los Angeles area was selling fake Chanel bags but has altered their authenticity certificates to state that the bags were real. So there's always that issue. It's always best to have Tradesy contact the authenticator and verify that you had this particular item authenticated and it was deemed authentic.
> 
> When a buyer says an item is not authentic, that doesn't mean they'll get the refund. The item goes back to Tradesy where it get authenticated and if it is authentic, the buyer can choose to have the item sent back to him/her or take store credit. Refund is only issued if the item in question is indeed not authentic.



I provided the email authentication and cert from both Etinceler and ****************** to Tradesy. In addition, I gave them the contact information for both to confirm. They still would not accept and says they will look it over again with THEIR people.

The problem with Tradesy is that when a buyer says the item is not authentic, it DOES mean in certain instances they will get a refund, because the Tradesy authentication process is NOT accurate.

My Chanel bag is without a doubt authentic, but I paid for TWO authenticators who confirmed authenticity. A refund was still issued to the buyer. So Tradesy does falsely allow refunds just because a buyer said so.


----------



## saintgermain

gail13 said:


> If you have authentication proven and the certs to prove it, why is there even a question?
> 
> I don't know why these places aren't smart enough to know that buyers will make up whatever -to get out of buying something.  And why doesn't a buyer have to prove non-authenticity to make that claim?



Because Tradesy says their employees deemed it a fake (whoever determines authenticity at their company does not know Chanel). After I provided the info, the person I corresponded with via Email at Tradesy said she will let the "brands authentication team" know my info. It's been a few days and I haven't heard back yet. 

You're right, it shouldn't be a question when it's been authenticated by TWO companies, but their company is so poorly run and mismanaged that you can't even talk to the actual people in charge of authentication (who made the mistake in the first place of saying my real Chanel was fake).

This company is a huge mess.


----------



## BeenBurned

Here's another example of an online posting where Tradesy deemed an item as fake and refused to accept proof contracting their "experts."

http://tradesy.pissedconsumer.com/s...ponse-terrible-experience-20150130588840.html


----------



## mkr

So if they're saying that authentic is really fake, then they're probably saying fake is really authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

mkr said:


> So if they're saying that authentic is really fake, then they're probably saying fake is really authentic.


I've seen mistakes in both directions. 

If AF is doing their authenticating for them, I have little doubt that happens!


----------



## ToriChan

Because I sold a "Designer" item my money is in escrow till the 12th, when I shipped on monday? Can the buyer accept the order, similar to poshmark where she releases my funds earlier? 
Also, how to they determine which items are designer, because I sold another branded purse and that money wasn't put away in escrow, I was able to use it right away after shipping it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

ToriChan said:


> Because I sold a "Designer" item my money is in escrow till the 12th, when I shipped on monday? Can the buyer accept the order, similar to poshmark where she releases my funds earlier?
> Also, how to they determine which items are designer, because I sold another branded purse and that money wasn't put away in escrow, I was able to use it right away after shipping it.



You can have your buyer write to Tradesy and tell Tradesy that they are happy with the item. Only then will Tradesy release your money. The escrow "grace period" is 4 days from the day the package was DELIVERED, not from when you sent the item.


----------



## ThisVNchick

saintgermain said:


> I provided the email authentication and cert from both Etinceler and ****************** to Tradesy. In addition, I gave them the contact information for both to confirm. They still would not accept and says they will look it over again with THEIR people.
> 
> The problem with Tradesy is that when a buyer says the item is not authentic, it DOES mean in certain instances they will get a refund, because the Tradesy authentication process is NOT accurate.
> 
> My Chanel bag is without a doubt authentic, but I paid for TWO authenticators who confirmed authenticity. A refund was still issued to the buyer. So Tradesy does falsely allow refunds just because a buyer said so.





BeenBurned said:


> Here's another example of an online posting where Tradesy deemed an item as fake and refused to accept proof contracting their "experts."
> 
> http://tradesy.pissedconsumer.com/s...ponse-terrible-experience-20150130588840.html





mkr said:


> So if they're saying that authentic is really fake, then they're probably saying fake is really authentic.



This is interesting. I wonder if they no longer contract their authentications out to third parties...? As SaintGermain was saying, her items were deemed fake by their authentication team. Surely, if Tradesy used *****************, then there shouldn't be any discrepancies between when Tradesy had AF authenticate the item and when SaintGermain had the item authenticated through AF. Maybe Tradesy is starting to be like Poshmark, who also now uses an in-house authentication team  (something I recently found out). I always thought they used A4U, because 2 years ago when I bought a Chanel flap, they issued the certificate along with the bag, but recently, I've heard from other sellers and buyers that they no longer issue those certificates and everything is done in-house. The downside is their authenticators are not experts and I've heard many complain that there were quite a few mistakes made. Perhaps Tradesy is trying to cut cost by implementing this? This can only mean bad things for sellers...YIKES!


----------



## queenlilly

ThisVNchick said:


> This is interesting. I wonder if they no longer contract their authentications out to third parties...? As SaintGermain was saying, her items were deemed fake by their authentication team. Surely, if Tradesy used *****************, then there shouldn't be any discrepancies between when Tradesy had AF authenticate the item and when SaintGermain had the item authenticated through AF. Maybe Tradesy is starting to be like Poshmark, who also now uses an in-house authentication team  (something I recently found out). I always thought they used A4U, because 2 years ago when I bought a Chanel flap, they issued the certificate along with the bag, but recently, I've heard from other sellers and buyers that they no longer issue those certificates and everything is done in-house. The downside is their authenticators are not experts and I've heard many complain that there were quite a few mistakes made. Perhaps Tradesy is trying to cut cost by implementing this? This can only mean bad things for sellers...YIKES!


I do know for a fact that Tradesy DOES use AF to authenticate "some" of their items. Only because I just had a pair of Chanel sneakers authenticated by AF. (2 days ago) However, before I had them authenticate the item, I asked AF "directly" if they do in fact authenticate for Tradesy. And they told me they most definitely do authenticate "some" of the items for Tradesy. And I would imagine Tradesy does the rest of their authenticating in house. But, obviously, I do not know this for sure. And I am very skeptical about AF's expertise and knowledge only because of what I have read on here. They do not seem to be very reliable or trustworthy. I know I am going to get a 2nd opinion on my Chanel sneakers simply for my own sense of security and assurance.


----------



## queenlilly

To all of my supporters on here, I wanted to give you a quick update after my suspension on Tradesy. I received my Burberry hat back today and I just finished submitting all of the photos and information to A4U. After I recently discovered Tradesy does in fact use AF, I definitely will not employ their services. Now, I am patiently waiting for a hopeful verification of its authenticity!! I will let you know the results very soon!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

queenlilly said:


> I do know for a fact that Tradesy DOES use AF to authenticate "some" of their items. Only because I just had a pair of Chanel sneakers authenticated by AF. (2 days ago) However, before I had them authenticate the item, I asked AF "directly" if they do in fact authenticate for Tradesy. And they told me they most definitely do authenticate "some" of the items for Tradesy. And I would imagine Tradesy does the rest of their authenticating in house. But, obviously, I do not know this for sure. And I am very skeptical about AF's expertise and knowledge only because of what I have read on here. They do not seem to be very reliable or trustworthy. I know I am going to get a 2nd opinion on my Chanel sneakers simply for my own sense of security and assurance.



I do agree with you there, but I was trying to say that Tradesy might be moving away 3rd party authentications and just authenticating in-house to cut cost based on the information provided by SaintGermain, who has stated that she used AF to authenticate her item. So either AF can't keep their authentications straight, or Tradesy simply did not use them this time around and used whatever knowledge their authentication team had...which is a bit scary for me as a seller, even though all my items were purchased from boutiques and I have documentations for almost all of them (even though they can eventually become irrelevant due to previous cases of receipt manipulations).


----------



## Icyss

Hello everyone. I had sold a like new mother of pearl CC sunnies that came with everything excluding the receipt in Tradesy a week ago. This is the second time someone bought in my listing. I sent the CC to the buyer the day she bought it. I shipped the sunnies with signature confirmation & with insurance via UPS. Today I tracked the package, and it says that UPS tried delivering it to the buyer for the 2nd time today but nobody was home to receive and signed for it. UPS will try again tomorrow to deliver the package for the 3rd time. I know that if no one receive and signed for the package for the 3rd time, the package will be returned to me. My questions are, what does Tradesy do with this kind of situation? Will they re-imburse the buyer in full? Will I have to refund the buyer? Will I get a refund for the shipping fees? I paid $21 for the shipping fees. As far as I know, the buyer was pretty happy that she found a CC sunnies in like new condition if I based it on the email that she sent to me. I am pretty new on selling designer things on Tradesy, actually pretty new on selling online. I honestly have no idea how to deal with this kind of situation. Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance[emoji253]


----------



## whateve

Icyss said:


> Hello everyone. I had sold a like new mother of pearl CC sunnies that came with everything excluding the receipt in Tradesy a week ago. This is the second time someone bought in my listing. I sent the CC to the buyer the day she bought it. I shipped the sunnies with signature confirmation & with insurance via UPS. Today I tracked the package, and it says that UPS tried delivering it to the buyer for the 2nd time today but nobody was home to receive and signed for it. UPS will try again tomorrow to deliver the package for the 3rd time. I know that if no one receive and signed for the package for the 3rd time, the package will be returned to me. My questions are, what does Tradesy do with this kind of situation? Will they re-imburse the buyer in full? Will I have to refund the buyer? Will I get a refund for the shipping fees? I paid $21 for the shipping fees. As far as I know, the buyer was pretty happy that she found a CC sunnies in like new condition if I based it on the email that she sent to me. I am pretty new on selling designer things on Tradesy, actually pretty new on selling online. I honestly have no idea how to deal with this kind of situation. Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance[emoji253]


I have no advice for you but I think this is why some people recommend using Tradesy's shipping label. Then once you have proof of shipping, you don't have to worry about getting a signature or anything. If the package is lost, Tradesy's insurance covers it.


----------



## whateve

I have good news about my first Tradesy sale. I got a thank you note today from my buyer!


----------



## beekmanhill

queenlilly said:


> To all of my supporters on here, I wanted to give you a quick update after my suspension on Tradesy. I received my Burberry hat back today and I just finished submitting all of the photos and information to A4U. After I recently discovered Tradesy does in fact use AF, I definitely will not employ their services. Now, I am patiently waiting for a hopeful verification of its authenticity!! I will let you know the results very soon!!



Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## atlcoach

Icyss said:


> Hello everyone. I had sold a like new mother of pearl CC sunnies that came with everything excluding the receipt in Tradesy a week ago. This is the second time someone bought in my listing. I sent the CC to the buyer the day she bought it. I shipped the sunnies with signature confirmation & with insurance via UPS. Today I tracked the package, and it says that UPS tried delivering it to the buyer for the 2nd time today but nobody was home to receive and signed for it. UPS will try again tomorrow to deliver the package for the 3rd time. I know that if no one receive and signed for the package for the 3rd time, the package will be returned to me. My questions are, what does Tradesy do with this kind of situation? Will they re-imburse the buyer in full? Will I have to refund the buyer? Will I get a refund for the shipping fees? I paid $21 for the shipping fees. As far as I know, the buyer was pretty happy that she found a CC sunnies in like new condition if I based it on the email that she sent to me. I am pretty new on selling designer things on Tradesy, actually pretty new on selling online. I honestly have no idea how to deal with this kind of situation. Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance[emoji253]




Did you try messaging the buyer to let her know that the package requires a signature? Also, I use USPS priority mail. They will hold the package at the post office after attempting delivery and the buyer can pick up at their convenience.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> I have no advice for you but I think this is why some people recommend using Tradesy's shipping label. Then once you have proof of shipping, you don't have to worry about getting a signature or anything. If the package is lost, Tradesy's insurance covers it.




+1. 

Tradesy has their own insurance for packages so if you use their label and the item gets lost or stolen, you still get paid so long as you use their label and have proof that you dropped it off at the post office.  I know that's hard to believe but feel free to call/email Tradesy about this and they will tell you the same thing. 

I think the buyer was not expecting the item to be shipped via Ups with signature. It is an inconvenience if one works and is not home to sign for the package. I would message the buyer and let them know you shipped via ups and a signature is required. If they cannot be home to accept, they can redirect the package to a ups warehouse for pickup or reschedule delivery for a time they will be home.


----------



## beekmanhill

whateve said:


> I have good news about my first Tradesy sale. I got a thank you note today from my buyer!



WOW, that is a big deal.  Congratulations.  Makes you feel good to get something like that, I bet.


----------



## Icyss

whateve said:


> I have no advice for you but I think this is why some people recommend using Tradesy's shipping label. Then once you have proof of shipping, you don't have to worry about getting a signature or anything. If the package is lost, Tradesy's insurance covers it.




Hello. Thank you for your input. I appreciate it. 



atlcoach said:


> Did you try messaging the buyer to let her know that the package requires a signature? Also, I use USPS priority mail. They will hold the package at the post office after attempting delivery and the buyer can pick up at their convenience.




Hello. Thank you for your input. I've messaged the buyer. It took her a while to message me back, the buyer will call UPS to hold the package for her so she can pick up the package today. 



jyyanks said:


> +1.
> 
> Tradesy has their own insurance for packages so if you use their label and the item gets lost or stolen, you still get paid so long as you use their label and have proof that you dropped it off at the post office.  I know that's hard to believe but feel free to call/email Tradesy about this and they will tell you the same thing.
> 
> The package that I sent is with insurance and signature confirmed. I may have to use tradesy's shipping label next time.
> Thank you for your input.[emoji253]
> 
> I think the buyer was not expecting the item to be shipped via Ups with signature. It is an inconvenience if one works and is not home to sign for the package. I would message the buyer and let them know you shipped via ups and a signature is required. If they cannot be home to accept, they can redirect the package to a ups warehouse for pickup or reschedule delivery for a time they will be home.




Hello. Before I ship the package, I emailed the buyer that the package is insured and it needed a signature confirmation. Anyhow, it's already sorted out. Thank you for your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## whateve

beekmanhill said:


> WOW, that is a big deal.  Congratulations.  Makes you feel good to get something like that, I bet.


Thanks! It does make me feel good but it is frustrating that it doesn't help me make more sales!


----------



## LaurelLee123

Icyss said:


> Hello. Thank you for your input. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Thank you for your input. I've messaged the buyer. It took her a while to message me back, the buyer will call UPS to hold the package for her so she can pick up the package today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Before I ship the package, I emailed the buyer that the package is insured and it needed a signature confirmation. Anyhow, it's already sorted out. Thank you for your input. I appreciate it.



This happened to me somewhat.  The USPS tried to deliver and the buyer wasn't home.  So on the tracking, it said that she did not sign and it was at the post office.  Well, it stayed that way for 4 days.  Eventually, I called Tradesy and they said I would get my bag back and get refunded for shipping.  I also use my own shipping stuff, and they said as long as I had the receipt, they would refund the shipping to me.  Which is all fine and good, though I was disappointed I lost the sale.  So I reached out to the buyer and asked why she didn't pick up the package - and she responded immediately that she did pick it up!  Apparently the post office never updated the system.  So I called tradesy, and they transferred the money to me instantly.  It worked out very well.  So just call tradesy and reach out to the buyer.  Either way, ykh won't be out anything.


----------



## LaurelLee123

I have sold 10 items on Tradesy, and I usually get an email on the sale in about 4 hours from it disappearing from my closet.  But I just sold something (the most expensive thing yet) and they have sent me an email about it in 24 hours!  Has anyone ever had that happen?  It was over $1000, maybe that's why.  But it's not because I am a new seller - I have sold lots of stuff!


----------



## whateve

LaurelLee123 said:


> I have sold 10 items on Tradesy, and I usually get an email on the sale in about 4 hours from it disappearing from my closet.  But I just sold something (the most expensive thing yet) and they have sent me an email about it in 24 hours!  Has anyone ever had that happen?  It was over $1000, maybe that's why.  But it's not because I am a new seller - I have sold lots of stuff!


I think there are earlier posts from sellers complaining about not getting an email when they made a sale. I just bought something; now I'm worried the seller may not know. When you buy something, you have no idea if the seller is shipping it themselves or waiting for the shipping kit.


----------



## Icyss

LaurelLee123 said:


> This happened to me somewhat.  The USPS tried to deliver and the buyer wasn't home.  So on the tracking, it said that she did not sign and it was at the post office.  Well, it stayed that way for 4 days.  Eventually, I called Tradesy and they said I would get my bag back and get refunded for shipping.  I also use my own shipping stuff, and they said as long as I had the receipt, they would refund the shipping to me.  Which is all fine and good, though I was disappointed I lost the sale.  So I reached out to the buyer and asked why she didn't pick up the package - and she responded immediately that she did pick it up!  Apparently the post office never updated the system.  So I called tradesy, and they transferred the money to me instantly.  It worked out very well.  So just call tradesy and reach out to the buyer.  Either way, ykh won't be out anything.




Hello. Thank you for you input. I really appreciate it. I'm glad to know that Tradesy will refund the sellers shipping fees if the package end up returned to me. Btw, the buyer emailed me today to tell me that  she still wants the sunglasses and that she called UPS to redirect my package to a UPS facility so she can pick it up. I checked he tracking number today and it says that the buyer hasn't pick up the package yet. I don't know how long UPS can hold the package for her.  I actually emailed Tradesy last night to make them aware of the situation. Tradesy emailed me back, saying that all I need to do is update them. I'll update here once the buyer received the package.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

whateve said:


> I have good news about my first Tradesy sale. I got a thank you note today from my buyer!



Congratulations! How rewarding!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

LaurelLee123 said:


> I have sold 10 items on Tradesy, and I usually get an email on the sale in about 4 hours from it disappearing from my closet.  But I just sold something (the most expensive thing yet) and they have sent me an email about it in 24 hours!  Has anyone ever had that happen?  It was over $1000, maybe that's why.  But it's not because I am a new seller - I have sold lots of stuff!



Once it took just over 24 hours for Tradesy to send me the sale info to confirm.

Here's a tip I use: I "want" (heart, I think it is called now) all of my own items. That way, if an item is missing, I can keep checking my "wanted" (heart) items and see that it sold. If it takes a while for a sale to confirm, I keep check my wanted list to make sure it still says "sold out."

Congrats on your sale! Nice payday!


----------



## LoubFashionista

LaurelLee123 said:


> I have sold 10 items on Tradesy, and I usually get an email on the sale in about 4 hours from it disappearing from my closet.  But I just sold something (the most expensive thing yet) and they have sent me an email about it in 24 hours!  Has anyone ever had that happen?  It was over $1000, maybe that's why.  But it's not because I am a new seller - I have sold lots of stuff!


Since my Ebay store is linked with Tradesy I'll get notified from ebay that I 'ended' an item (which means Tradesy pulled it for me).. Normally about anywhere from 4-24 hours later I'll get an email from tradesy to confirm the sale. I've noticed it takes about 24 hours on weekends. Most of my buyers will message me before purchasing and tell me when they purchase it so I have an idea of what to pack up awhile.


----------



## ToriChan

LoubFashionista said:


> Since my Ebay store is linked with Tradesy I'll get notified from ebay that I 'ended' an item (which means Tradesy pulled it for me).. Normally about anywhere from 4-24 hours later I'll get an email from tradesy to confirm the sale. I've noticed it takes about 24 hours on weekends. Most of my buyers will message me before purchasing and tell me when they purchase it so I have an idea of what to pack up awhile.



How do you get your eBay and Tradesy linked? I have my things on both sites so it helps to know if someone is buying it!


----------



## whateve

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Congratulations! How rewarding!


Thank you!


----------



## LoubFashionista

ToriChan said:


> How do you get your eBay and Tradesy linked? I have my things on both sites so it helps to know if someone is buying it!



When I originally started Tradesy a rep linked my ebay store and transferred my listings. Give them a call on Monday, I'm not sure if they can still link after you've set them up on Tradesy.


----------



## deacc

OK. So I just found something that I actually want on Tradesy.  How do you know if the seller is reputable?

(I do plan to post at AT thread.)


----------



## atlcoach

deacc said:


> OK. So I just found something that I actually want on Tradesy.  How do you know if the seller is reputable?
> 
> (I do plan to post at AT thread.)




If you look at the seller's closet there is a link at the top to see their sold items (have to do this on a computer, not the app). This won't help with authenticity, but you can get an idea of their selling history on Tradesy. I was going to buy a bracelet from a seller once until I checked their selling history and found they had already sold the same bracelet 9 times. :/


----------



## deacc

atlcoach said:


> If you look at the seller's closet there is a link at the top to see their sold items (have to do this on a computer, not the app). This won't help with authenticity, but you can get an idea of their selling history on Tradesy. I was going to buy a bracelet from a seller once until I checked their selling history and found they had already sold the same bracelet 9 times. :/



OK. Thanks!  

Sold the same bracelet 9 times


----------



## Icyss

LaurelLee123 said:


> I have sold 10 items on Tradesy, and I usually get an email on the sale in about 4 hours from it disappearing from my closet.  But I just sold something (the most expensive thing yet) and they have sent me an email about it in 24 hours!  Has anyone ever had that happen?  It was over $1000, maybe that's why.  But it's not because I am a new seller - I have sold lots of stuff!




Hi LaurelLee. This is what's happening to my listing right now. An expensive item on my listing says that it's sold out, that someone bought it but I looked at my pending sale and there's none. I didn't receive any email on the sale either. It was sold almost $900. Did you receive an email from Tradesy yet? Thanks


----------



## LaurelLee123

Icyss said:


> Hi LaurelLee. This is what's happening to my listing right now. An expensive item on my listing says that it's sold out, that someone bought it but I looked at my pending sale and there's none. I didn't receive any email on the sale either. It was sold almost $900. Did you receive an email from Tradesy yet? Thanks



I finally heard from tradesy. It took over 24 hours.  But its all good now.  Unfortunately, now I can't ship until Monday though.


----------



## whateve

deacc said:


> OK. So I just found something that I actually want on Tradesy.  How do you know if the seller is reputable?
> 
> (I do plan to post at AT thread.)


I think the point of Tradesy is that because they accept returns for any reason, and shipping both ways is free, you don't have to worry about the seller's reputation. Your purchase is protected. I've only sold one item on Tradesy but I've sold hundreds on other sites. Unlike Bonanza, for example, there is no way to upload your feedback from other sites. And I don't think there is any way to leave feedback for a particular seller either.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I just got my first return. I didn't even know this but buyers can return if they think the size was "misrepresented" which i think is a nice way of saying it doesn't fit. I listed the shoes as 39 euro 9 US which is exactly what's on them and the box but also noted i felt they best fit an 8.5 because I'm normally a 9 and they were snug on me (though still wearable). Tradesy says their returns department will evaluate the shoes when they get back but i just have no idea what they are even going to evaluate. I may have to pull my listing off tradesy if this is what they're doing now


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Also they did not inform me of the return, i just happened to see it on my page


----------



## jyyanks

Robyn Loraine said:


> Also they did not inform me of the return, i just happened to see it on my page



They will most likely check to make sure the shoes are as described in your listing and if so, you keep the $$ and they will take the return and resell.


----------



## whateve

Robyn Loraine said:


> Also they did not inform me of the return, i just happened to see it on my page


Where on your page would it show up? On your sales page?

I bought something a couple days ago and the seller just approved the sale today. I didn't know it hadn't been approved until I got the notice. Then I noticed the seller sent me a message but Tradesy didn't send me an email notifying me about it.

They seem kind of hit and miss about when they send you an email. They probably don't want sellers to know about the returns.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

whateve said:


> Where on your page would it show up? On your sales page?
> 
> I bought something a couple days ago and the seller just approved the sale today. I didn't know it hadn't been approved until I got the notice. Then I noticed the seller sent me a message but Tradesy didn't send me an email notifying me about it.
> 
> They seem kind of hit and miss about when they send you an email. They probably don't want sellers to know about the returns.



I just noticed i had money suddenly on hold in my sales page. I think you're right. I will be very upset if i lose my money and especially if the buyer wore them


----------



## whateve

Robyn Loraine said:


> I just noticed i had money suddenly on hold in my sales page. I think you're right. I will be very upset if i lose my money and especially if the buyer wore them


Had they released the money earlier, and then put it back on hold? I already spent some of mine. I wonder what they would do in that case.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

whateve said:


> Had they released the money earlier, and then put it back on hold? I already spent some of mine. I wonder what they would do in that case.



I had transferred it out over a week ago. Makes me really worried why the buyer waited so long to return if they were so "misrepresented"


----------



## Icyss

Icyss said:


> Hi LaurelLee. This is what's happening to my listing right now. An expensive item on my listing says that it's sold out, that someone bought it but I looked at my pending sale and there's none. I didn't receive any email on the sale either. It was sold almost $900. Did you receive an email from Tradesy yet? Thanks




That's good to hear. I received an email from Tradesy yesterday. Thanks LaurelLee[emoji253]


----------



## k5ml3k

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> I've drastically cut back my pre-loved purchases, but I think 20% off new sounds like a good deal.
> 
> I have only bought pre-loved handbags from Yoogi's, Fashionphile, and BBOS (never again!) for the very reason of concern about authenticity. If you are confident enough in your ability to authenticate the bag, you could authenticate it afterward, but remember the three-day reporting time Tradesy requires. Can you get it authenticated that quickly? When it comes down to it, I just cannot encourage someone not to get an item authenticated beforehand (from a site like Tradesy / eBay, etc.).
> 
> Good luck with your decision, and keep us posted!




I received the item last week...I've since been trying to get it authenticated here. It's currently pending bc clearer pics were needed. Hopefully I'll hear back sometime today. It does look good but I would just feel more comfortable with the ok from one our authenticators here. But as far as shipment and etc goes, everything was great. I got in within a couple of days after ordering it and the person I got it from was very responsive.


----------



## NANI1972

Just found out that Tradsey is "toying" with the idea of a FB system.....ugh I hope not! I really like the fact that they don't have one!


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Just found out that Tradsey is "toying" with the idea of a FB system.....ugh I hope not! I really like the fact that they don't have one!


Yes, I agree that is a bad idea, even though I know I would have stellar feedback on my one sale. I think what gives Tradesy an edge and makes Tradesy special is that it doesn't matter who the seller is - everything is returnable and guaranteed. You don't have to jump through hoops to work with the seller to get an issue resolved. The seller's reputation stays in the background because it is Tradesy's reputation that counts. 

From what I can tell, you can't search for a particular seller on Tradesy. If you find an item from a seller, you can then search their closet, but you can't go directly to their closet by their name so there isn't much benefit to the seller for a feedback system. It would only work as a deterrent once a potential buyer found an item they liked.


----------



## ToriChan

Sold my third item today, and have been liking selling so far!  And even yesterday, one buyer contacted me after she received her bag and said thank you for the quick shipping and nice packing. 

One of the few questions I still have left is if I lower the cost of the item by 10 dollars lets say. do the buyers who have "liked" the item get a notification or email ?


----------



## KarenBorter

This thread has been super informative. I haven't been on TPF in a while because, frankly, I would want to buy more shoes  ... I am going to be throwing up a couple of items on Tradesy in the next couple of days to see how it all works out, lower priced items then if it does, will throw up the higher priced items. 

Thank you all for taking the time to be so detailed in your posts!


----------



## deacc

whateve said:


> Yes, I agree that is a bad idea, even though I know I would have stellar feedback on my one sale. I think what gives Tradesy an edge and makes Tradesy special is that it doesn't matter who the seller is - everything is returnable and guaranteed. You don't have to jump through hoops to work with the seller to get an issue resolved. The seller's reputation stays in the background because it is Tradesy's reputation that counts.
> 
> From what I can tell, you can't search for a particular seller on Tradesy. If you find an item from a seller, you can then search their closet, but you can't go directly to their closet by their name so there isn't much benefit to the seller for a feedback system. It would only work as a deterrent once a potential buyer found an item they liked.



You may not be able to search  for a particular seller on Tradesy but you can using Google.  

As a buyer, I like seeing feedback. I like to know whether the item is as described, whether the seller have a history of selling fakes, how fast does the seller ships and how good is seller's communication.  Is there any "common issue" with a particular seller.  

I do understand Tradesy have hassle free returns but as a buyer I don't want to return items that I bought.  I want the item to be as described and arrive safe and sound fairly quickly.


----------



## whateve

KarenBorter said:


> This thread has been super informative. I haven't been on TPF in a while because, frankly, I would want to buy more shoes  ... I am going to be throwing up a couple of items on Tradesy in the next couple of days to see how it all works out, lower priced items then if it does, will throw up the higher priced items.
> 
> Thank you all for taking the time to be so detailed in your posts!


If you pay attention to when they have the sales and make sure you have listed whatever happens to be on sale, you'll be more successful. I only put up a few items to start and was completely surprised when one sold; by the time I got more up the sale was almost over.


----------



## KarenBorter

whateve said:


> If you pay attention to when they have the sales and make sure you have listed whatever happens to be on sale, you'll be more successful. I only put up a few items to start and was completely surprised when one sold; by the time I got more up the sale was almost over.



I see they are having a sale right now till Thursday. I have some pics of my shoes already but need to take box shots and packaged shots to throw up but I think I am going to put the shoes in my profile pic up today and 1 more pair, haven't decided yet and see what happens.


----------



## NANI1972

deacc said:


> You may not be able to search  for a particular seller on Tradesy but you can using Google.
> 
> 
> 
> As a buyer, I like seeing feedback. I like to know whether the item is as described, whether the seller have a history of selling fakes, how fast does the seller ships and how good is seller's communication.  Is there any "common issue" with a particular seller.
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand Tradesy have hassle free returns but as a buyer I don't want to return items that I bought.  I want the item to be as described and arrive safe and sound fairly quickly.




Selling fakes can be a buyer's "opinion" if they don't know the brand or have buyers remorse. As well as an item not being as described can be buyers remorse. 
Since there is not an estimated time of delivery when you purchase on Tradsey wether you have shipped to a buyer"s expectations is totally their opinion. IMO all of these factors leave way too much power in the hands of buyer's just as it does on eBay, which is why I no longer sell on there. I like that there is not a feedback option in Tradsey so buyers cannot manipulate the system or the seller.
If you get enough negative feedback or returns for INAD Tradsey will suspend your account anyway.
I think it's much better off without the feedback system. If a buyer wants to know how successful a seller is before they buy they can ask Tradsey or check the seller's items sold.


----------



## deacc

NANI1972 said:


> Selling fakes can be a buyer's "opinion" if they don't know the brand or have buyers remorse. As well as an item not being as described can be buyers remorse.
> Since there is not an estimated time of delivery when you purchase on Tradsey wether you have shipped to a buyer"s expectations is totally their opinion. IMO all of these factors leave way too much power in the hands of buyer's just as it does on eBay, which is why I no longer sell on there. I like that there is not a feedback option in Tradsey so buyers cannot manipulate the system or the seller.
> If you get enough negative feedback or returns for INAD Tradsey will suspend your account anyway.
> I think it's much better off without the feedback system. If a buyer wants to know how successful a seller is before they buy they can ask Tradsey or check the seller's items sold.



Not all feedbacks are created equal and if a feedback is vague I won't put too much weight on it anyway.  However, if someone is very specific then those are useful feedbacks. 

Some examples of useful feedback: 
1. (Fake item): Purchase this item and had it authenticated by *insert trusted source". 
2. (Prompt shipment): Purchase item on xx day, received it safely in 3 days and package was well prompted.
3.  (slow shipment): Purchase item on xx day.  It has been 2 weeks and still no shipping notification from seller and seller is not replying to my message. 

And of course the seller will have a chance to reply to these feedback. 

Since I am only a buyer I have no knowledge of account suspension process (not that I have bought from Tradesy) yet.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

k5ml3k said:


> I received the item last week...I've since been trying to get it authenticated here. It's currently pending bc clearer pics were needed. Hopefully I'll hear back sometime today. It does look good but I would just feel more comfortable with the ok from one our authenticators here. But as far as shipment and etc goes, everything was great. I got in within a couple of days after ordering it and the person I got it from was very responsive.



I am glad to hear that your experience was so positive! 

Good luck with the authentication!


----------



## whateve

deacc said:


> Not all feedbacks are created equal and if a feedback is vague I won't put too much weight on it anyway.  However, if someone is very specific then those are useful feedbacks.
> 
> Some examples of useful feedback:
> 1. (Fake item): Purchase this item and had it authenticated by *insert trusted source".
> 2. (Prompt shipment): Purchase item on xx day, received it safely in 3 days and package was well prompted.
> 3.  (slow shipment): Purchase item on xx day.  It has been 2 weeks and still no shipping notification from seller and seller is not replying to my message.
> 
> And of course the seller will have a chance to reply to these feedback.
> 
> Since I am only a buyer I have no knowledge of account suspension process (not that I have bought from Tradesy) yet.


It isn't fair to rate a Tradesy seller on shipping time because the buyer has no idea what shipping method the seller is using. On my first sale, I chose to use Tradesy's packaging. I live in the same state as Tradesy but it still took 4 days for the packaging to get to me. I imagine it takes even longer for a seller who is farther away. A seller that uses her own shipping is going to be able to ship it quicker.

I've had a few fake and not as described claims on ebay that weren't true (I'm an authenticator AND I bought it directly from an authorized retailer so not even a 1% chance of it being fake). Ebay's recent return system makes it difficult for a seller to fight these claims. I'm selling on Tradesy because I'm hoping I'll get a fairer shake and less headaches. If I have to worry about unwarranted feedback, then Tradesy loses some of its appeal.


----------



## deacc

whateve said:


> It isn't fair to rate a Tradesy seller on shipping time because the buyer has no idea what shipping method the seller is using. On my first sale, I chose to use Tradesy's packaging. I live in the same state as Tradesy but it still took 4 days for the packaging to get to me. I imagine it takes even longer for a seller who is farther away. A seller that uses her own shipping is going to be able to ship it quicker.
> 
> I've had a few fake and not as described claims on ebay that weren't true (I'm an authenticator AND I bought it directly from an authorized retailer so not even a 1% chance of it being fake). Ebay's recent return system makes it difficult for a seller to fight these claims. I'm selling on Tradesy because I'm hoping I'll get a fairer shake and less headaches. If I have to worry about unwarranted feedback, then Tradesy loses some of its appeal.



That's why communication is key and I like looking for tangible feedback.  Just as an example (it was not ebay and not a high valued item):  I have made many purchases on that site from different sellers. So anyway, I bought from this seller, got the invoice and I paid immediately. Later that evening, I got an email about item being shipped but upon clicking the tracking number I saw that a shipping label has been created only.  (This is normal.) So days went by, it is still only shipping label. It wasn't until a full week later before the item was finally brought to the PO for shipping.  I gave a neutral feedback indicating the above (in not so many words).   I normally check feedbacks before I made purchases but I was in a hurry (my fault) and just went with positive feedback % instead. Afterwards when I look at his feedback, I notice more than a few complaining about slow shipment.  

As for fake and not as described, the way ebay is now is really horrible.  It really seems all ebay does is "protect the buyer" and that's not right.  I wish they will give seller the option of tagging the bag (like yoogi, fashionphile) and once the tag is removed, whether you are allowed to return is at the discretion of the seller.  And if a buyer claims the item is fake, the burden of proof should be on the buyer. I also have read about the now 180days return (I think) that ebay has, that's just insanity! 

Maybe new feedback can be pending. This will give a seller (or buyer) a chance to review and respond.  If no action is taken (say for 3 days) then the feedback is made public.  

Honestly before I came to tpf I didn't know all the problems that exist on ebay. (Of course I know people selling fakes but I don't go anywhere near those.)  But I was absolutely appalled by the "bully buyer", non-paying bidders etc that I have read here.


----------



## KarenBorter

Well ... I just put up my first pair of shoes on Tradesy ... we'll see how this goes. I have 5 pair that I am selling in all. The process to list was "easy" so that was nice. It was the pricing that I had to play around with a tad bit. Will post back about my experience(s) as they happen.


----------



## ToriChan

KarenBorter said:


> Well ... I just put up my first pair of shoes on Tradesy ... we'll see how this goes. I have 5 pair that I am selling in all. The process to list was "easy" so that was nice. It was the pricing that I had to play around with a tad bit. Will post back about my experience(s) as they happen.



Best of luck to you! I feel like the pricing scale on Tradesy is a little wonky however it does try to give you an idea of what buyers on the site pay for that style of item and condition. One of the things I sold was above what they recommended to me, however it is a rare item and I was asking less for it what sells for on eBay. However, I have other items which they have said will sell quickly and they have been sitting there going on two weeks with no interest and no request from buyers to accept a lower price.


----------



## KarenBorter

ToriChan said:


> Best of luck to you! I feel like the pricing scale on Tradesy is a little wonky however it does try to give you an idea of what buyers on the site pay for that style of item and condition. One of the things I sold was above what they recommended to me, however it is a rare item and I was asking less for it what sells for on eBay. However, I have other items which they have said will sell quickly and they have been sitting there going on two weeks with no interest and no request from buyers to accept a lower price.



Thanks for that input. I will see what happens. I am trying to avoid ebay but for the condition these shoes are in there was no way I was going to sell for what they suggested LOL


----------



## whateve

KarenBorter said:


> Well ... I just put up my first pair of shoes on Tradesy ... we'll see how this goes. I have 5 pair that I am selling in all. The process to list was "easy" so that was nice. It was the pricing that I had to play around with a tad bit. Will post back about my experience(s) as they happen.





ToriChan said:


> Best of luck to you! I feel like the pricing scale on Tradesy is a little wonky however it does try to give you an idea of what buyers on the site pay for that style of item and condition. One of the things I sold was above what they recommended to me, however it is a rare item and I was asking less for it what sells for on eBay. However, I have other items which they have said will sell quickly and they have been sitting there going on two weeks with no interest and no request from buyers to accept a lower price.


I ignore Tradesy's suggested price. They don't know my particular item. They are just comparing it to others of the same brand, size or the retail value. For the stuff I sell, the particular style and color and rarity make a huge difference. Not all shoulder bags are the same.


----------



## KarenBorter

whateve said:


> I ignore Tradesy's suggested price. They don't know my particular item. They are just comparing it to others of the same brand, size or the retail value. For the stuff I sell, the particular style and color and rarity make a huge difference. Not all shoulder bags are the same.



Yeah, the Mago that I put up was highly sought after. Perfect condition shoe, like new with only a couple of wears. Vibram bottoms etc etc ... I have the Lady Peep in Hot Pink ready to launch, just need to upload a couple of more photos. I also have the Lady Daf Watersnake, Maggie and a Lady Peep in Red Eel that I will be putting up in the next couple of days and that's the bulk of what I want to sell. My Bianca's and my Rock and Gold boots I am keeping.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Update on case: they are giving the buyer a refund because i listed the shoes as a 39/9 (which they are) but advised they best fit an 8.5 (which was the buyers complaint). Obviously the buyer doesn't know her size and didn't read my listing. I am done with tradesy.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

A note to all sellers- don't ever give a size recommendation on tradesy. I thought i was helping my buyers by letting them know if an item fits a half size small but according to tradesy that will lose you a return case. Never give size recommendations!


----------



## KarenBorter

Robyn Loraine said:


> A note to all sellers- don't ever give a size recommendation on tradesy. I thought i was helping my buyers by letting them know if an item fits a half size small but according to tradesy that will lose you a return case. Never give size recommendations!



I should edit my listing then. Okay actually it was a draft for the Lady Peeps ... edited. Thanks for the tip


----------



## whateve

Robyn Loraine said:


> A note to all sellers- don't ever give a size recommendation on tradesy. I thought i was helping my buyers by letting them know if an item fits a half size small but according to tradesy that will lose you a return case. Never give size recommendations!


Wow, that's good to know. I learned never to describe a bag as large or small (on ebay) because that can come back as not as described.


----------



## uadjit

Robyn Loraine said:


> Update on case: they are giving the buyer a refund because i listed the shoes as a 39/9 (which they are) but advised they best fit an 8.5 (which was the buyers complaint). Obviously the buyer doesn't know her size and didn't read my listing. I am done with tradesy.



Wow. That's dumb. I am sorry they're giving you that nonsense. I guess I'm going to have to go through my listings and make sure I didn't recommend sizes for anything. 

If they don't accept returns for size/fit (on their own behalf, instead of returning the item to the seller) it makes you wonder what they _will _accept returns for, YKWIM?


----------



## Freak4Coach

uadjit said:


> Wow. That's dumb. I am sorry they're giving you that nonsense. I guess I'm going to have to go through my listings and make sure I didn't recommend sizes for anything.
> 
> If they don't accept returns for size/fit (on their own behalf, instead of returning the item to the seller) it makes you wonder what they _will _accept returns for, YKWIM?



They do accept returns for size/fit.  The difference between that and not being as described is how the buyer gets their refund.  The buyer gets store credit for any reason other than not as described (which includes fakes and incorrectly listed sizing).  So unless a buyer doesn't mind Tradesy credit, they will attempt to fit the reason into one that will get them their money back.  I returned an item because it was too short - my fault because I didn't measure what I needed correctly so I got store credit and the seller kept their money.  

I try to stick to the facts in my listings.  Anything that can be subjective is opening yourself up to potential problems.


----------



## poopsie

Uggghhhhh...............I can't believe they still don't have preselected choices for Euro shoe sizing. Almost all the shoes I list are Euro. I know that a 39 is not a US 9. I wear a US 8.5. But when I browse I have to look at every size 8.5 AND 9  because some sellers will list a 39 as a 9. I get so frustrated after a few pages that I give up.  I do give the insole measurements. So no matter what it says on the bottom of the shoe the actual measurements should be the defining factor in whether they will fit or not.


----------



## NANI1972

poopsie said:


> Uggghhhhh...............I can't believe they still don't have preselected choices for Euro shoe sizing. Almost all the shoes I list are Euro. I know that a 39 is not a US 9. I wear a US 8.5. But when I browse I have to look at every size 8.5 AND 9  because some sellers will list a 39 as a 9. I get so frustrated after a few pages that I give up.  I do give the insole measurements. So no matter what it says on the bottom of the shoe the actual measurements should be the defining factor in whether they will fit or not.




Exactly, I don't understand why they wouldn't have set up the options for euro sizing when listing to begin with!
I actually wrote them last night concerning this very issue asking them to please provide the euro sizing option.


----------



## KarenBorter

Can I also list stuff on EBay if I have it on Tradesy? I haven't yet, but was curious.


----------



## deacc

I have to post somewhere ... I just saw this at Tradesy.  I am still trying to close my mouth.
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/louis-vuitton-louis-vuitton-agenda-2268622/


----------



## whateve

KarenBorter said:


> Can I also list stuff on EBay if I have it on Tradesy? I haven't yet, but was curious.


Why not? I have items listed on 4 sites. The only problem is if you sell it two places at the same time. That has never happened to me. I always have time to remove the other listings.


----------



## KarenBorter

whateve said:


> Why not? I have items listed on 4 sites. The only problem is if you sell it two places at the same time. That has never happened to me. I always have time to remove the other listings.



Thanks  I am going to put the 2 pair I have done up on EBay as well then. Just need to hone my description for that site to somewhat protect me as a seller ... a lot of good that will do LOL


----------



## poopsie

NANI1972 said:


> Exactly, I don't understand why they wouldn't have set up the options for euro sizing when listing to begin with!
> I actually wrote them last night concerning this very issue asking them to please provide the euro sizing option.





I wrote them as well


There is a Euro size chart! When listing it is right above the standard size choice dropdown. You have to click on it and it gives euro options 


LOL it is FULL size options only. So if you have a 38.5 you are right back where you started ullhair:


----------



## mkr

So what happens if a buyer asks you what to do about sizing?  Do you have to not give them the info they want?  I would think you'd be setting yourself up for a return either way.


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> So what happens if a buyer asks you what to do about sizing?  Do you have to not give them the info they want?  I would think you'd be setting yourself up for a return either way.





Like I said I give them the actual measurements of the shoe. That is more helpful to me than the number on the bottom of the shoe as some designers are more generous and some are less so when it comes to how their shoes run. But a 10" insole is a 10" insole


----------



## anthrosphere

I'm trying to print out a label for my buyer but... for some strange reason, the label ended up looking all crooked and messed up. Has this happened to anyone else? I sent an email to Tradesy a few minutes ago and I'm waiting impatiently for their response. I attached the picture of my damaged label below, with the personal information removed, of course. Bummer.


----------



## jyyanks

anthrosphere said:


> I'm trying to print out a label for my buyer but... for some strange reason, the label ended up looking all crooked and messed up. Has this happened to anyone else? I sent an email to Tradesy a few minutes ago and I'm waiting impatiently for their response. I attached the picture of my damaged label below, with the personal information removed, of course. Bummer.



This happened to me once.  They had to do something on the back end and call me back once it was fixed.  It was quick and easy.  They may not get back to you until tomorrow as they don't have 24 hour support.


----------



## 604girl

I took some pictures for my listing and uploaded it but they seem small. I looked at some other people's listings and their pictures are much larger. Any tips? My picture files are not small so its odd.


----------



## NANI1972

poopsie said:


> I wrote them as well
> 
> 
> There is a Euro size chart! When listing it is right above the standard size choice dropdown. You have to click on it and it gives euro options
> 
> 
> LOL it is FULL size options only. So if you have a 38.5 you are right back where you started ullhair:



That is just a sizing "chart" you can't pick sizing from it for the listing unfortunately. It's been there since I started using Tradsey.


----------



## BeenBurned

Robyn Loraine said:


> Update on case: they are giving the buyer a refund because i listed the shoes as a 39/9 (which they are) but advised they best fit an 8.5 (which was the buyers complaint). Obviously the buyer doesn't know her size and didn't read my listing. I am done with tradesy.





Robyn Loraine said:


> A note to all sellers- don't ever give a size recommendation on tradesy. I thought i was helping my buyers by letting them know if an item fits a half size small but according to tradesy that will lose you a return case. Never give size recommendations!


If the shoes themselves don't list both Eu and US sizing, I wouldn't recommend doing a conversion yourself. If they say 39, list as 39. If they say 8.5, list as 8.5. 

Only if they say 39/9 or 39/8 should you post both sizes. (In my personal experience, 39 converts to 8 and 40 converts to 9. I take 8.5-9 and can't wear 39.)


----------



## KarenBorter

Good tip on not listing US size for a european shoe ... I took out the 'US' size.


----------



## lillemy01

Hi I am thinking of selling and buying something at tradesy. Can any one please tell me their experience? I am really worried about selling an expensive bag at for me unknown site. And even more worried of buying something really expensive. Please tell me the hard truth  Should I or shouldnt I thats the question


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> If the shoes themselves don't list both Eu and US sizing, I wouldn't recommend doing a conversion yourself. If they say 39, list as 39. If they say 8.5, list as 8.5.
> 
> Only if they say 39/9 or 39/8 should you post both sizes. (In my personal experience, 39 converts to 8 and 40 converts to 9. I take 8.5-9 and can't wear 39.)



I used the official conversion from the designers website. I couldn't have listed it as just a 39 because that option didn't exist when i listed these shoes. Regardless tradesy's stink wasnt about that but was about me writing in my description that it better fit an 8.5 which was the buyers exact complaint. Had she read my listing or knew her size in this brand she would have known they wouldn't fit her. Therefore it was an issue of fit but tradesy still gave her money back because they don't care about their sellers.


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> I received the item last week...I've since been trying to get it authenticated here. It's currently pending bc clearer pics were needed. Hopefully I'll hear back sometime today. It does look good but I would just feel more comfortable with the ok from one our authenticators here. But as far as shipment and etc goes, everything was great. I got in within a couple of days after ordering it and the person I got it from was very responsive.




Got the ok from Lee today! [emoji4] so overall experience with Tradesy based on this one purchase has been quite nice. It was shipped within a couple of days from when I purchased it and it was authentic and as described. Very please.


----------



## queenlilly

I just wanted to give you all an update on my Burberry hat that Tradesy suspended my account over. AF deemed the hat to be a counterfeit and A4U deemed the hat to be 100% authentic!! Go figure?? This simply tells me that AF is NOT trustworthy!! Also, AF did tell me they authenticate some items for Tradesy. And after the way Tradesy wrongfully handled my situation, I have decided not to go back. They are very unprofessional and unethical!! And I refuse to tolerate their false accusations and insulting conduct. Not to mention, they definitely do not have experts doing their authenticating. (Which is very frightening!!) They need to get a grip on the true counterfeit items listed on their site and change their behavior toward the honest sellers!! Considering I will not be going back to Tradesy, this will probably be my last post on this thread. Therefore, I wish the rest of you the best of luck and I truly hope none of you ever get accused of selling a counterfeit item!! If you do, you better start digging for your receipt!! Go "blue2013"!!


----------



## LemonBrulee

queenlilly said:


> I just wanted to give you all an update on my Burberry hat that Tradesy suspended my account over. AF deemed the hat to be a counterfeit and A4U deemed the hat to be 100% authentic!! Go figure?? This simply tells me that AF is NOT trustworthy!! Also, AF did tell me they authenticate some items for Tradesy. And after the way Tradesy wrongfully handled my situation, I have decided not to go back. They are very unprofessional and unethical!! And I refuse to tolerate their false accusations and insulting conduct. Not to mention, they definitely do not have experts doing their authenticating. (Which is very frightening!!) They need to get a grip on the true counterfeit items listed on their site and change their behavior toward the honest sellers!! Considering I will not be going back to Tradesy, this will probably be my last post on this thread. Therefore, I wish the rest of you the best of luck and I truly hope none of you ever get accused of selling a counterfeit item!! If you do, you better start digging for your receipt!! Go "blue2013"!!




Yikes!!! I tried tradesy twice and had awful experiences. Reading stuff like what you wrote is downright frightening. It's all across the board on "authenticators." The companies that are set up, the individual so-called experts, and even the volunteers that do it on here. At the end of the day it's someone's opinion and even the most informed people make mistakes. I wish each brand had a better way to authenticate secondhand items themselves


----------



## queenlilly

LemonBrulee said:


> Yikes!!! I tried tradesy twice and had awful experiences. Reading stuff like what you wrote is downright frightening. It's all across the board on "authenticators." The companies that are set up, the individual so-called experts, and even the volunteers that do it on here. At the end of the day it's someone's opinion and even the most informed people make mistakes. I wish each brand had a better way to authenticate secondhand items themselves


If you have already had a couple of bad experiences on Tradesy then I would advise not to go back. Their authentication department is so screwed up!! None of them know what they are doing!! And if Tradesy accuses you just "one" time of listing or selling a counterfeit item, they immediately throw you off for good!! I have better things to do with my time other than constantly worrying if Tradesy if going to deem one of my "authentic" items as a counterfeit. And they do not give anyone a second chance. I would highly suggest you move away from Tradesy. Unless, of course, you are having good luck on there. And if so, just be "very careful"!!


----------



## LemonBrulee

queenlilly said:


> If you have already had a couple of bad experiences on Tradesy then I would advise not to go back. Their authentication department is so screwed up!! None of them know what they are doing!! And if Tradesy accuses you just "one" time of listing or selling a counterfeit item, they immediately throw you off for good!! I have better things to do with my time other than constantly worrying if Tradesy if going to deem one of my "authentic" items as a counterfeit. And they do not give anyone a second chance. I would highly suggest you move away from Tradesy. Unless, of course, you are having good luck on there. And if so, just be "very careful"!!




I only bought from there, never tried to sell


----------



## queenlilly

LemonBrulee said:


> I only bought from there, never tried to sell


You should be okay as a "buyer' only. But I would not recommend selling on there. Good luck!!


----------



## whateve

LemonBrulee said:


> Yikes!!! I tried tradesy twice and had awful experiences. Reading stuff like what you wrote is downright frightening. It's all across the board on "authenticators." The companies that are set up, the individual so-called experts, and even the volunteers that do it on here. At the end of the day it's someone's opinion and even the most informed people make mistakes. I wish each brand had a better way to authenticate secondhand items themselves


Just clarifying, are you comparing Tradesy's authentication practices to tpf's own volunteer authenticators? Your statement insults all authenticators, including me. 

Why would any brand want to authenticate secondhand items? They want you to buy new items. They don't make any money when items are resold. It is to their benefit to make buyers unsure of the secondhand market, thereby driving them to buy new.


----------



## LemonBrulee

whateve said:


> Just clarifying, are you comparing Tradesy's authentication practices to tpf's own volunteer authenticators? Your statement insults all authenticators, including me.
> 
> Why would any brand want to authenticate secondhand items? They want you to buy new items. They don't make any money when items are resold. It is to their benefit to make buyers unsure of the secondhand market, thereby driving them to buy new.




Anyone authenticating whether through their business, a consignment shop, the volunteer boards here are all providing their opinion. There's no one standard unless each item is submitted to it's respective brand for cleaning, repair, etc. How that insults you is beyond me


----------



## whateve

LemonBrulee said:


> Anyone authenticating whether through their business, a consignment shop, the volunteer boards here are all providing their opinion. There's no one standard unless each item is submitted to it's respective brand for cleaning, repair, etc. How that insults you is beyond me


A good authenticator offers an informed opinion, not just an opinion. Just like a doctor or lawyer or financial planner. They might not be right 100% of the time, but they have an excellent track record of being right. If two or more authenticators agree, then the chance they are correct is even greater. You are implying that you can flip a coin to determine authenticity with the same degree of accuracy as an authenticator, whether paid or volunteer.


----------



## LemonBrulee

Nope not implying that at all


----------



## missbanff

whateve said:


> A good authenticator offers an informed opinion, not just an opinion. Just like a doctor or lawyer or financial planner. They might not be right 100% of the time, but they have an excellent track record of being right. If two or more authenticators agree, then the chance they are correct is even greater. You are implying that you can flip a coin to determine authenticity with the same degree of accuracy as an authenticator, whether paid or volunteer.



I agree with this. 

I found LemonBrulee's sweeping statement kinda offensive. Maybe that's not the way she meant it, but that's the way it's coming across. 

 Most of us authenticators take our 'opinions' very seriously and have spent countless hours learning the ins and outs of our respective brands.

The company in question USED to have their authenticators by name and the brands they covered. In some cases, one person was listed as 'authenticating' over 20 brands! It's just not possible, sorry. Once their eff-ups started to surface, that page mysteriously disappeared. Go figure!


----------



## deacc

Was browsing through Tradesy again and I have a question.  Of all the items I have viewed, most of them are classified as "gently used" but from the description I would not label many of them as "gently used" at all.  I am sorry, zipper pull broken, pen mark, stains etc on a bag is not gently used.   So my question is, what other category of condition are there on Tradesy except "like new" and "gently used"?


----------



## poopsie

deacc said:


> Was browsing through Tradesy again and I have a question.  Of all the items I have viewed, most of them are classified as "gently used" but from the description I would not label many of them as "gently used" at all.  I am sorry, zipper pull broken, pen mark, stains etc on a bag is not gently used.   So my question is, what other category of condition are there on Tradesy except "like new" and "gently used"?





What? You mean rode hard and put away wet isn't an option?


----------



## deacc

poopsie said:


> What? You mean rode hard and put away wet isn't an option?



*snort*  I am just shocked that was labeled "gently used". I have saw something even worse and still labeled "gently used". So I am beginning to wonder if "like new" and "gently used" are the only two options for describing conditions on Tradesy. (since I am not a seller, I have no clue)


----------



## deacc

chanelish said:


> You can sort by condition on the left! I also use it to filter out 'sold' items




Ah! Mystery solved! So the only 3 choices are "New with tags", "Like New" and "Gently Used".  Oh dear.


----------



## whateve

deacc said:


> Was browsing through Tradesy again and I have a question.  Of all the items I have viewed, most of them are classified as "gently used" but from the description I would not label many of them as "gently used" at all.  I am sorry, zipper pull broken, pen mark, stains etc on a bag is not gently used.   So my question is, what other category of condition are there on Tradesy except "like new" and "gently used"?


Yes, I have that problem with Tradesy. It is confusing to see "gently used" on a bag that has a lot of damage. I wonder if this increases not as described returns?


----------



## whateve

missbanff said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I found LemonBrulee's sweeping statement kinda offensive. Maybe that's not the way she meant it, but that's the way it's coming across.
> 
> Most of us authenticators take our 'opinions' very seriously and have spent countless hours learning the ins and outs of our respective brands.
> 
> The company in question USED to have their authenticators by name and the brands they covered. In some cases, one person was listed as 'authenticating' over 20 brands! It's just not possible, sorry. Once their eff-ups started to surface, that page mysteriously disappeared. Go figure!


Thank you for your support. I found her comment sweeping and offensive and her responses flippant.


----------



## deacc

whateve said:


> Yes, I have that problem with Tradesy. It is confusing to see "gently used" on a bag that has a lot of damage. I wonder if this increases not as described returns?



IMO, not as described returns should only be valid if the item doesn't match the detailed description.  Because, afterall, "gently used" is subjective.  So one needs to read the details and look at the pics carefully.  

Tradesy really need to expand on the condition category. It is a waste of time going having to click on gently used items, scroll down read description and look at pics and realized it is no where near gently used.


----------



## uadjit

deacc said:


> IMO, not as described returns should only be valid if the item doesn't match the detailed description.  Because, afterall, "gently used" is subjective.  So one needs to read the details and look at the pics carefully.
> 
> Tradesy really need to expand on the condition category. It is a waste of time going having to click on gently used items, scroll down read description and look at pics and realized it is no where near gently used.



I have the opposite problem. I have a lot of new items that automatically get described by Tradesy as "gently used".  Even though they're unused if you choose that they have anything to note (I mention any tiny scuffs or irregularities that I find on new items, too) it automatically lists your item as "gently used". 

You're right: It's dumb. That means everything from brand new with some very minor defects to heavily used goes into the "gently used" category.


----------



## whateve

I ordered an item on April 10. It's still not here. You have to be very patient to buy from Tradesy! When I look at my purchase page, there is a button that says "relist." Is this a mistake? Why would I want to relist something I just bought (and don't even have yet)? If I didn't want it, wouldn't I just return it? 

There isn't a "relist" button on my sales page. It would make more sense for there to be one there. I might relist if I have two of them.


----------



## anthrosphere

anthrosphere said:


> -snip-.



Jeez, now my buyer's tracking number hasn't updated since I dropped off the package on the 16th!! This is so upsetting! Luckily my buyer is an honest one and is willing to help me out. I hope the package is still on its way to her and it's not stolen! Next time I'm shipping through UPS!


----------



## lillemy01

No body??? No one has any thing to say about tradesy??


----------



## LaurelLee123

I have sold a bunch of things on Tradesy and it has been a good experience thus far.  Bad buyers could happen at any time and I am not as protected, so I am still wary.

But it has been pretty easy.  I just load a bunch of stuff in my closet and then it notifies me when they sell.  It is free to list and then it can sit in my closet as long as I want.  The only take a 9% commission, so I have been able to sell things for great prices - way better than what Fashionphile or Yoogi's offers - but sometimes I have to be patient.  LV has been selling great though.  

I haven't bought.  But a lot of the sellers are places or people I am familiar with, that are generally pretty reputable.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Jeez, now my buyer's tracking number hasn't updated since I dropped off the package on the 16th!! This is so upsetting! Luckily my buyer is an honest one and is willing to help me out. I hope the package is still on its way to her and it's not stolen! Next time I'm shipping through UPS!


If the label shows accepted by the post office, then I think you're covered if the package is lost. 

I just got an email from Tradesy telling me that my package I ordered was delivered. It tells me to let them know if I didn't get it. I wonder what they would do if the tracking shows delivered and I said I didn't get it.


----------



## jyyanks

anthrosphere said:


> Jeez, now my buyer's tracking number hasn't updated since I dropped off the package on the 16th!! This is so upsetting! Luckily my buyer is an honest one and is willing to help me out. I hope the package is still on its way to her and it's not stolen! Next time I'm shipping through UPS!



Next time ship through them. You would have been covered already. Glad you have an honest buyer - there re so many dishonest ones around!


----------



## DeanneW7

I have bought and sold on Tradesy and I have had a good experience with both. Some of items sold very fast--I think anything Louis Vuitton fairly priced sells fast, but note that if you want your money in paypal or other method instead of a tradesy credit they charge a couple more percentage points so it doesn't end up bring 9 percent. Their shipping kits aren't great and don't always fit your item, and then it takes longer for the buyer to receive the item so you may as well ship yourself with the label the email you. I use Poshmark as well for selling and buying but they take 20 percent of your sale and items seem to take longer to sell. Happy to answer any questions on using either site.


----------



## lillemy01

Oh yea one more question I live in Europe its ok to do this international?


----------



## DeanneW7

I'm in the US so not sure about the implications of being international. Tradesy has good customer service so I would contact them and ask.


----------



## missbanff

lillemy01 said:


> No body??? No one has any thing to say about tradesy??



You may want to read through this thread in the eBay forum!

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/anyone-ever-buy-and-or-sell-on-tradesy-817719.html


----------



## NANI1972

If anyone is interested Tradsey is having a 10% off sale!


----------



## Operasoprano1

....


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm not impressed with Tradesy at all! They don't remove obvious fakes, ignore reports submitted both through their report function as well as direct emails and they have a history of accusing and suspending sellers of authentic items for fakes!

Additionally, Tradesy uses ***************** as their authenticators, probably explaining why fakes aren't removed and authentic sellers are suspended. ***************** isn't a dependable source for authentications, IMO. AF has made many, many mistakes!


----------



## anthrosphere

Tradesy is so much better than eBay. Free to list, low fees, and they give you prepaid labels to print and slap onto your packages. All the buyers I had so far were very honest (well, except for my first buyer, but that's another story).

Tradesy does hold your payment until the package is successfully delivered and there are no problems on the buyer's side. They ship all packages using Priority Mail so it's about 2-3 days to ship and deliver the package to the buyer's address, and then Tradesy makes you wait another 4 days just to make sure the buyer is happy with your item, then they'll release your funds.

 After that, you have a choice to either transfer your funds through PayPal or your debit card. Tradesy does charge you a 2.9% fee rate to withdraw your funds, but it's still much better than eBay's ridiculously high fees.

I can't say much about Tradesy's customer service. I only ever contacted them once to fix a glitched shipping label. They do respond fairly quickly, though. I emailed them in the morning and by the afternoon they replied back. Not too shabby.


----------



## whateve

I received my first purchase from Tradesy yesterday. Today I got an email asking me to rate the seller. It says "Your feedback is private and won&#8217;t be shared with the seller." Is this something new?


----------



## AAgurl789

I've placed an item for sale today and the listing was "posted as live." Checked back a few hours later and the item is listed as "sold out," so I'm assuming that someone bought it.

I've checked the "all sales" section and have not seen the item listed in there. What's going on?


----------



## NANI1972

AAgurl789 said:


> I've placed an item for sale today and the listing was "posted as live." Checked back a few hours later and the item is listed as "sold out," so I'm assuming that someone bought it.
> 
> I've checked the "all sales" section and have not seen the item listed in there. What's going on?



Tradsey has a hold on the payment to verification, it usually takes 12-24 hours for them to release the hold.


----------



## anthrosphere

A major high-five to Tradesy's AWESOME customer service. They fixed my issue and assured me that the package is safe and on its way to my buyer right now. thank god. 

On the flip side, USPS CS was full of dog crap. I can't believe I wasted 15+ minutes of my life trying to contact their crappy CS. Never will I ever ship my Tradesy packages with them again.


----------



## AAgurl789

Thank you NANI1972 and chanelish. Here's to hoping for a successful sale!


----------



## AngieBaby15

whateve said:


> I received my first purchase from Tradesy yesterday. Today I got an email asking me to rate the seller. It says "Your feedback is private and won&#8217;t be shared with the seller." Is this something new?


I got the same email too, which I never did before. But then I noticed it you go to the "My Purchase" page, there's a link ("How was this seller?") next to each of your order where you can click and leave "feedback" for that seller.


----------



## AngieBaby15

lillemy01 said:


> Hi I am thinking of selling and buying something at tradesy. Can any one please tell me their experience? I am really worried about selling an expensive bag at for me unknown site. And even more worried of buying something really expensive. Please tell me the hard truth  Should I or shouldnt I thats the question


I've both bought and sold on Tradesy. IMO selling is better than other sites like eBay. But as a buyer myself, I don't like their customer service. They are very limited in things they can do when a problem occurs and so far the only solution I've ever heard from their CS is "just return it and we'll refund you." I received something that was slightly damaged due to seller's lack of cushion material, but I really liked the item and since the damage was small, I asked Tradesy what they can offer if I decide to keep the item. May be they can offer me a refund for the shipping fee or something just to compensate me for the damage. They told me my options are either to keep the item or to return it for a full refund. And I doubt they'll eat up the damage cost. Probably will just get funds back from seller.


----------



## mkr

But it's feedback that the seller doesn't get to see?  That doesn't seem fair to the seller.


----------



## LaurelLee123

i am bummed!  After selling about 12 items easily on Tradesy, I got my first return.  Buyer claims it has more wear than described and now it is left up to the returns team to decide my fate?  

Anyone have any experience with buyer returns?


----------



## Toby93

anthrosphere said:


> Tradesy does charge you a 2.9% fee rate to withdraw your funds, but it's still much better than eBay's ridiculously high fees.



I'm not sure there is much difference between the fees that Tradesy charges compared to eBay.  Tradesy takes 9% as opposed to eBays 10%.  Both sites charge 2.9% to use Paypal.  The difference is Tradesy doesn't give 180 days for the buyer to change their mind


----------



## jyyanks

AngieBaby15 said:


> I've both bought and sold on Tradesy. IMO selling is better than other sites like eBay. But as a buyer myself, I don't like their customer service. They are very limited in things they can do when a problem occurs and so far the only solution I've ever heard from their CS is "just return it and we'll refund you." I received something that was slightly damaged due to seller's lack of cushion material, but I really liked the item and since the damage was small, I asked Tradesy what they can offer if I decide to keep the item. May be they can offer me a refund for the shipping fee or something just to compensate me for the damage. They told me my options are either to keep the item or to return it for a full refund. And I doubt they'll eat up the damage cost. Probably will just get funds back from seller.



I don't think there is anything wrong with either of those options.  The idea of a "partial refund" has been abused and exploited on eBay.  Makes sense that Tradesy has a keep it or return it policy to prevent/avoid the can of worms that will open up once they start offering partials.  Next thing you know everyone will want one for every little thing and it will become an eBay mess all over again. Not saying you don't deserve a partial, just saying that Tradesy is smart not to set that precedent.

If you return, the seller still gets to keep the money if they deem that the item as accurately described. Tradesy will release the funds and resell themselves at a loss.


----------



## AngieBaby15

jyyanks said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with either of those options.  The idea of a "partial refund" has been abused and exploited on eBay.  Makes sense that Tradesy has a keep it or return it policy to prevent/avoid the can of worms that will open up once they start offering partials.  Next thing you know everyone will want one for every little thing and it will become an eBay mess all over again. Not saying you don't deserve a partial, just saying that Tradesy is smart not to set that precedence.
> 
> If you return, the seller still gets to keep the money if they deem that the item as accurately described. Tradesy will release the funds and resell themselves at a loss.



I agree with you that there are a lot abuse from buyers for this but in my case, I took pictures of all damages, starting from when USPS delivered the package. The shipping box was still sealed with seller's tape but was crushed because seller didn't pack it well. Then I took pictures of inside damage as well. What I'm afraid is I doubt Tradesy will eat this cost. If you read their website, it says that if it's seller' fault, they will ask for refund back from seller. Seller also did not use Tradesy's shipping label (which I highly recommend) and seller bought insurance for this shipment, which is why I asked her to go with a claim because I kept everthing and also photos of the damage. This is why I think a partial refund of the original shipping fee should be allowed IMO if I do decide to keep the item. I honesly felt this is the best solution for everyone. Tradesy doesn't have to deal with paying to ship the item back and trying to list a damaged item. I will be returned my shipping cost and seller won't lose anything since the shipping refund will be covered by insurance. I guess Tradesy doesn't see it this way because their CS told me that their website currently don't have the function where sellers can do refund so there is no other solution than to return it thru them.


----------



## BeenBurned

AngieBaby15 said:


> *They told me my options are either to keep the item or to return it for a full refund.*[/COLOR] And I doubt they'll eat up the damage cost. Probably will just get funds back from seller.


Whether your request is legitimate or not, it's the best solution all around and I'd love to see other sites offer buyers the same choice. Buyer is made whole by returning an item they don't want, like, or need. Or the buyer keeps the item that is good enough to keep!

Either the damage is minor enough to keep the item or it's bad enough to return. But requests for partials have become so routine that many sellers (and now Tradesy) offer the "either keep or return" option. 

A partial refund isn't going to eliminate the "slight damage" you referred to so all it does is give you the same item at a lower price. Don't like the item? Return it!




AngieBaby15 said:


> Seller also did not use Tradesy's shipping label (which I highly recommend) and seller bought insurance for this shipment, which is why I asked her to go with a claim because I kept everthing and also photos of the damage. This is why I think a partial refund of the original shipping fee should be allowed IMO if I do decide to keep the item. I honesly felt this is the best solution for everyone. Tradesy doesn't have to deal with paying to ship the item back and trying to list a damaged item. I will be returned my shipping cost and seller won't lose anything since the shipping refund will be covered by insurance. I guess Tradesy doesn't see it this way because their CS told me that their website currently don't have the function where sellers can do refund so there is no other solution than to return it thru them.


All this dancing around is only a way to get a good enough item for less. 

I've made lots of posts on the Tradesy thread delineating why I'm not impressed with Tradesy but this is one policy I applaud.

ETA: I'm not sure what happened to the formatting of my post!


----------



## AngieBaby15

BeenBurned said:


> Whether your request is legitimate or not, it's the best solution all around and I'd love to see other sites offer buyers the same choice. Buyer is made whole by returning an item they don't want, like, or need. Or the buyer keeps the item that is good enough to keep!
> 
> Either the damage is minor enough to keep the item or it's bad enough to return. But requests for partials have become so routine that many sellers (and now Tradesy) offer the "either keep or return" option.
> 
> A partial refund isn't going to eliminate the "slight damage" you referred to so all it does is give you the same item at a lower price. Don't like the item? Return it!
> 
> 
> 
> All this dancing around is only a way to get a good enough item for less.
> 
> I've made lots of posts on the Tradesy thread delineating why I'm not impressed with Tradesy but this is one policy I applaud.
> 
> ETA: I'm not sure what happened to the formatting of my post!


This is not a dance around. Sorry but that sounds really insulting to me.
If the seller had actually carefully packed the item, it wouldn't be damaged. I showed the box to a friend who works at a big shipper carrier, she said too that the package is just terrible and there is no way for the box to not be damaged no matter which carrier ships it.

The only reason I even consider keeping the item is because it's something I've been looking in my size so returning it and trying to look all over again is annoying. Yes, there's a damage but I even wrote to the seller to let her know that the damage is very minimum, which is the only reason why I would even consider keeping it. If the damage is big, I will return it for sure.

Seller sold to me as BRAND NEW no defect, which is now obviously not the case. If Tradesy relists this item, price would have to be greatly lowered so I am asking them if they would go the route of letting me keep the item with a lowered price because the truth is this is not worth the price I paid for anymore.

I understand there's lots of abuse from buyers who try to get something for cheaper, which is my I took pictures of everything and even kept all the damaged packaging to support my claim. How am I getting a good item for less? because now this item is worth less with the damage. I clearly stated in my post that the item was damaged so I'm not sure how you came to this conclusion. If you are trying to suggest that somehow I damaged the item to try to argue for a discount, that is just insulting and I'm just going to not say anything more. I pictured the damaged box when it was handed to me so it came damaged like that. I even offered to send all pictures to seller to help her with the insurance claim and to have the shipping carrier inspect her packaging. Sorry if you didn't mean this but it did come across like that to me.

PS: If I can get the same item without the damage, I would have returned it immediately without even contacting seller and Tradesy. Unfortunately in this case I can't and seller doesn't have a replacement.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

LaurelLee123 said:


> i am bummed!  After selling about 12 items easily on Tradesy, I got my first return.  Buyer claims it has more wear than described and now it is left up to the returns team to decide my fate?
> 
> Anyone have any experience with buyer returns?



No, I haven't, but I am sorry about this situation. I bet it will work out for you. 

My guess is that if the item was described thoroughly with sufficient pictures, Tradesy will side with you. Did the buyer return within the time frame, or has it been a while? 

Please keep us posted and hang in there!


----------



## whateve

AngieBaby15 said:


> This is not a dance around. Sorry but that sounds really insulting to me.
> If the seller had actually carefully packed the item, it wouldn't be damaged. I showed the box to a friend who works at a big shipper carrier, she said too that the package is just terrible and there is no way for the box to not be damaged no matter which carrier ships it.
> 
> The only reason I even consider keeping the item is because it's something I've been looking in my size so returning it and trying to look all over again is annoying. Yes, there's a damage but I even wrote to the seller to let her know that the damage is very minimum, which is the only reason why I would even consider keeping it. If the damage is big, I will return it for sure.
> 
> Seller sold to me as BRAND NEW no defect, which is now obviously not the case. If Tradesy relists this item, price would have to be greatly lowered so I am asking them if they would go the route of letting me keep the item with a lowered price because the truth is this is not worth the price I paid for anymore.
> 
> I understand there's lots of abuse from buyers who try to get something for cheaper, which is my I took pictures of everything and even kept all the damaged packaging to support my claim. How am I getting a good item for less? because now this item is worth less with the damage. I clearly stated in my post that the item was damaged so I'm not sure how you came to this conclusion. If you are trying to suggest that somehow I damaged the item to try to argue for a discount, that is just insulting and I'm just going to not say anything more. I pictured the damaged box when it was handed to me so it came damaged like that. I even offered to send all pictures to seller to help her with the insurance claim and to have the shipping carrier inspect her packaging. Sorry if you didn't mean this but it did come across like that to me.
> 
> PS: If I can get the same item without the damage, I would have returned it immediately without even contacting seller and Tradesy. Unfortunately in this case I can't and seller doesn't have a replacement.


I completely understand. Nearly the same thing happened with my Tradesy purchase. The seller disclosed one bit of damage but neglected to mention another. The item is rare enough that I don't want to have to wait to find another, but I probably wouldn't have bought it for that price if I had known about all the damage. I decided to keep it and not mention it.


----------



## LaurelLee123

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> No, I haven't, but I am sorry about this situation. I bet it will work out for you.
> 
> My guess is that if the item was described thoroughly with sufficient pictures, Tradesy will side with you. Did the buyer return within the time frame, or has it been a while?
> 
> Please keep us posted and hang in there!



Yeah, she returned right away.


----------



## AngieBaby15

whateve said:


> I completely understand. Nearly the same thing happened with my Tradesy purchase. The seller disclosed one bit of damage but neglected to mention another. The item is rare enough that I don't want to have to wait to find another, but I probably wouldn't have bought it for that price if I had known about all the damage. I decided to keep it and not mention it.


Thanks whateve, that's exactly the reason why I'm considering keeping the item. The feeling of looking for something in your size and then when you finally got a hold of it and it's damaged (or in your case with another defect/damage) is just terrible. I was so sad when the box arrived at my house because even just looking from the outside (all ripped and crushed), I knew the chance of the stuff inside unharmed was small.

I am not here to try to complain about this purchase. I was originally trying to post to let others know that Tradesy is very limited in terms of solutions when it comes to problems with orders. Their CS agent said that it's not that they don't want to offer other solutions; the reason is because the site is simply not set up yet with features like partial refund or shipping cost refund.

What I found annoying and insulting is for someone to come here and point fingers and accuse me of something when clearly it's not true. I also sell on Tradesy so I do understand why some sellers may think this but pointing fingers at others is just not cool. No matter what someone's experience is as a seller, they can not automatically assume that every buyer is "scamming" sellers when there's a problem.


----------



## Nikki_

jyyanks said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with either of those options.  *The idea of a "partial refund" has been abused and exploited on eBay.  Makes sense that Tradesy has a keep it or return it policy to prevent/avoid the can of worms that will open up once they start offering partials.* *Next thing you know everyone will want one for every little thing and it will become an eBay mess all over again.* Not saying you don't deserve a partial, just saying that Tradesy is smart not to set that precedent.
> 
> If you return, the seller still gets to keep the money if they deem that the item as accurately described. Tradesy will release the funds and resell themselves at a loss.



I completely agree with you. 



BeenBurned said:


> Whether your request is legitimate or not, it's the best solution all around and I'd love to see other sites offer buyers the same choice. Buyer is made whole by returning an item they don't want, like, or need. Or the buyer keeps the item that is good enough to keep!
> 
> *Either the damage is minor enough to keep the item or it's bad enough to return. But requests for partials have become so routine that many sellers (and now Tradesy) offer the "either keep or return" option. *
> 
> A partial refund isn't going to eliminate the "slight damage" you referred to so all it does is give you the same item at a lower price. Don't like the item? Return it!
> 
> 
> 
> All this dancing around is only a way to get a good enough item for less.
> 
> I've made lots of posts on the Tradesy thread delineating why I'm not impressed with Tradesy but this is one policy I applaud.
> 
> ETA: I'm not sure what happened to the formatting of my post!



While I'm not a fan of Tradesy, I do like this policy they have and wish that eBay would implement it. I've heard other member complaints regarding "partials" and have always felt as you stated: "Either the damage is minor enough to keep the item or bad enough to return it". 



AngieBaby15 said:


> Thanks whateve, that's exactly the reason why I'm considering keeping the item. The feeling of looking for something in your size and then when you finally got a hold of it and it's damaged (or in your case with another defect/damage) is just terrible. I was so sad when the box arrived at my house because even just looking from the outside (all ripped and crushed), I knew the chance of the stuff inside unharmed was small.
> 
> I am not here to try to complain about this purchase. *I was originally trying to post to let others know that Tradesy is very limited in terms of solutions when it comes to problems with orders.* Their CS agent said that it's not that they don't want to offer other solutions; the reason is because the site is simply not set up yet with features like partial refund or shipping cost refund.
> 
> *What I found annoying and insulting is for someone to come here and point fingers and accuse me of something when clearly it's not true.* I also sell on Tradesy so I do understand why some sellers may think this but pointing fingers at others is just not cool. *No matter what someone's experience is as a seller, they can not automatically assume that every buyer is "scamming" sellers when there's a problem.*



As stated above, I think that Tradesy offers a perfect solution, keep it or return it.

I didn't see anyone insulting you on this thread. I see many members taking the time to offer you advice, which I think is admirable.

If there's a problem then I think Tradesy has offered you the perfect solution of returning the item, problem solved!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

LaurelLee123 said:


> Yeah, she returned right away.



That's good, at least! Please keep us posted!


----------



## AngieBaby15

Nikki_ said:


> I completely agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not a fan of Tradesy, I do like this policy they have and wish that eBay would implement it. I've heard other member complaints regarding "partials" and have always felt as you stated: "Either the damage is minor enough to keep the item or bad enough to return it".
> 
> 
> 
> As stated above, I think that Tradesy offers a perfect solution, keep it or return it.
> 
> I didn't see anyone insulting you on this thread. I see many members taking the time to offer you advice, which I think is admirable.
> 
> If there's a problem then I think Tradesy has offered you the perfect solution of returning the item, problem solved!



May be I'm not explaining myself clearly. I did contact Tradesy and will go with the return and refund. But as a seller myself too, if I sold something and it's damaged, I'd like to ask the buyer (in the case of very minor damages) if he/she would like a discount or refund in return to keep the item because for me to get the damaged item back and relist it, I will take a lost since I can no longer sell for the original asking price. This actually just happened to me. I sold something 2 weeks ago on Amazon. Buyer received and claimed it not working as perfectly as expected. It does work just not perfect all the time. I know Amazon will ask her to return but I will lose my shipping cost. So I ended up asking her if she would like to take a small refund and keep the item. She didn't because she can just pay the same and get the same item from another seller since I'm not the only one selling it. So this is why I don't think it's always the best to just do the return and refund or keep with minor damage/defect.

I guess what I dislike is for sellers to almost automatically assume that buyers are trying to get back money or scam when there's a problem with an order. Yes, a lot of people do (I sell on eBay too so I know this happens a lot) but because I also buy from these sites, I know what it feels to have to pay for something and then it's not perfect. So I guess my dilemma was is it worth it to keep the item (paid full price but has minor damage) or return (get my money back) and look again for a replacement. So it seems reasonable for me to ask for a solution in between.

May be the TPF'er I quoted didn't sound insulting to you but it sure did to me. He/she was saying that I was trying to dance around to get something good for a cheaper price, which I am not. I don't know exactly what "dance around" he/she was referring to but to me, it's either that I'm lying about the damage so I can get some kind of discount or that I damaged the item myself to try to have seller lowers her price. Both sounds ridiculous to me. 

If the seller has a replacement in the same condition, I'd be happy to take it. You are correct that Tradesy already offered me a solution of return and refund, which is where I think some people don't understand why a buyer will want to keep an item in a situation like this when he/she can return it for a full refund. As another member already stated, sometimes we don't want to spend the time and resource again to look all over again for the same item. Put it simply like this - if seller gets the damaged item back and relists at original asking price, I probably will not buy it again because now with the damage (although minor) the item is not worth the asking price.

For this seller, she clearly has similar opinion on this situation because when I told her that I will be returning her damaged item, she prefers me not to and wants to work out a solution with me. So clearly not everyone assumes that a 100% return and refund is the best. May be I haven't sold enough on eBay because I think out of years of selling, I only came across 2-3 buyers whom I assume were trying to "dance around" so they can get their money back. But most of my buyers seems to be nice people and out of the very few cases when there's a problem, I didn't just automatically assume they were lying, especially since I'm not a retail store so if they returned their order, I didn't have a replacement - if they bought a unique or hard to find item, they were out of luck and have to search again even though I refunded them.

PS: not trying to start an argument here so this will be my last reply. I already clearly stated my point of view and why I thought asking for a partial refund (in my case not on the item but the shipping fee I paid) in my case was reasonable. If anyone thinks differently, there's nothing I can do to further explain myself. Thanks for those who offered me good advices. After much consideration, I decided to still return the damaged item (although seller prefers me not do) because after much thinking, I don't think I'll be ok with the damage even if I get some money back. I did consider it at first if I can take the damage with a lowered price but after speaking with my friends, everyone adviced me not to.


----------



## Nikki_

AngieBaby15 said:


> *I did contact Tradesy and will go with the return and refund.*
> 
> That's great that you're going for the return and refund. I mean, why would you want to keep a damaged item anyway? I certainly wouldn't be happy with a damaged item.
> 
> *I guess what I dislike is for sellers to almost automatically assume that buyers are trying to get back money or scam when there's a problem with an order.* Yes, a lot of people do (I sell on eBay too so I know this happens a lot) but because I also buy from these sites,* I know what it feels to have to pay for something and then it's not perfect.* So I guess my dilemma was is it worth it to keep the item (paid full price but has minor damage) or return (get my money back) and look again for a replacement. So it seems reasonable for me to ask for a solution in between.
> 
> I've found that in this day and age on eBay, if a buyer approaches you for a "partial" they're usually looking for a better deal. I've experienced it myself with buyers in the past.
> 
> Why would you want to keep a less than perfect item?
> 
> I think if you visited eBay's forums, you'd find the general consensus from the majority of sellers when approached for a "partial" to be: "Return for refund."
> 
> *May be the TPF'er I quoted didn't sound insulting to you but it sure did to me.* He/she was saying that I was trying to dance around to get something good for a cheaper price, which I am not. I don't know exactly what "dance around" he/she was referring to but to me, it's either that I'm lying about the damage so I can get some kind of discount or that I damaged the item myself to try to have seller lowers her price. Both sounds ridiculous to me.



If you're referring to BB, she's not insulting in any way, shape or form. If you do a search on this forum, she's helped countless members with problematic transactions, always giving superb advice. 

In asking questions here, especially regarding "partials" you're going to get a plethora of advice. Much of it you'll likely not want to hear however; you asked for opinions.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Nikki_ said:


> If you're referring to BB, she's not insulting in any way, shape or form. If you do a search on this forum, she's helped countless members with problematic transactions, always giving superb advice.
> 
> In asking questions here, especially regarding "partials" you're going to get a plethora of advice. Much of it you'll likely not want to hear however; you asked for opinions.


Thanks Nikki_. I think we are just looking at this situation differently and are just not understanding each other LOL. You don't understand why I considered keeping a damaged item (I've actually done this before with Nordstrom for the same reason of not wanting to go through the trouble of looking for an out-of-stock item that arrived damaged so may be I'm just like this ) and honestly I don't understand why you don't see where I'm coming from. But that's OK because we are all different and can have our different opinion.

I appreciate everyone's advice, including BB's (is that what her name is? sorry I'm new to eBay forum - I usually stay at Bal and Chanel forum) and she's certainly entitled to her opinion on this situation. But what I don't appreciate (IMO) is for her to assume my reason or motive for wanting to keep the item. I stated my reason very clearly and for her to question my reason just sounds like she doesn't believe what I said. Again, she has the right to state her opinion and what she thinks but I can also state why I dislike her opinion and why I think her assumption is insulting to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

AngieBaby15 said:


> I appreciate everyone's advice, including BB's (is that what her name is? sorry I'm new to eBay forum - I usually stay at Bal and Chanel forum) and she's certainly entitled to her opinion on this situation. But what I don't appreciate (IMO) is for her to assume my reason or motive for wanting to keep the item. I stated my reason very clearly and for her to question my reason just sounds like she doesn't believe what I said. Again, she has the right to state her opinion and what she thinks but I can also state why I dislike her opinion and why I think her assumption is insulting to me.


You've joined a forum with 10s of thousands of members and just as many opinions, personalities, cultures, etc. And in posting to a forum like this, you're not going to always hear what you want to hear. 

You asked advice about how to handle a problem with a transaction with an item you received that you claim was "slightly damaged" and "since the damage was small" you wanted a partial refund. 

No one is accusing you of being a scammer or assuming any motive. What I said is that they offered you the option many sellers offer, return for refund. If you don't want to return, keep it as is. 

This recommendation is made by sellers both to ward of "partial fishers" as well as to allow unhappy buyers the opportunity to return an item they consider to be defective. 

(There are literally hundreds of threads in this ebay section of TPF that describe buyers who find the most miniscule ding in leather, scratch on hardware or a misaligned stitch in order to procure a lower than agreed on price.) No one has said you're manufacturing a problem but it's a fair way for sellers to avoid partials. 

Buyers who shop online and buy pre-owned items usually don't expect department store type service but they also don't pay department store prices. Buyers who want perfection shouldn't buy online.

And just to comment on your not wanting to wait to find another of the item: If an item is that HTF, even if used, worn, scuffed, etc.,  the price  can often be higher than original retail. My guess is that your item isn't going to be easy to get another at the price you paid or you would get another.

Again, you don't have to like the advice you received but just because you aren't hearing what you want to hear doesn't mean the poster is accusing you of anything.


----------



## AngieBaby15

BeenBurned said:


> You've joined a forum with 10s of thousands of members and just as many opinions, personalities, cultures, etc. And in posting to a forum like this, you're not going to always hear what you want to hear.
> 
> You asked advice about how to handle a problem with a transaction with an item you received that you claim was "slightly damaged" and "since the damage was small" you wanted a partial refund.
> 
> No one is accusing you of being a scammer or assuming any motive. What I said is that they offered you the option many sellers offer, return for refund. If you don't want to return, keep it as is.
> 
> This recommendation is made by sellers both to ward of "partial fishers" as well as to allow unhappy buyers the opportunity to return an item they consider to be defective.
> 
> (There are literally hundreds of threads in this ebay section of TPF that describe buyers who find the most miniscule ding in leather, scratch on hardware or a misaligned stitch in order to procure a lower than agreed on price.) No one has said you're manufacturing a problem but it's a fair way for sellers to avoid partials.
> 
> Buyers who shop online and buy pre-owned items usually don't expect department store type service but they also don't pay department store prices. Buyers who want perfection shouldn't buy online.
> 
> And just to comment on your not wanting to wait to find another of the item: If an item is that HTF, even if used, worn, scuffed, etc.,  the price  can often be higher than original retail. My guess is that your item isn't going to be easy to get another at the price you paid or you would get another.
> 
> Again, you don't have to like the advice you received but just because you aren't hearing what you want to hear doesn't mean the poster is accusing you of anything.



BB, I do appreciate what you advised. The item I bought wasn't HTF in the sense that it's limited edition or anything like that. It's just I haven't been able to find the exact color and material in my size, which I have been looking for a while now. There are a few other sellers on Tradesy selling similar items for around the same price but sadly they are not in my size. Trust me, if see another one in the color and size I want, I will jump on it even if it costs more.

The price I paid is pretty normal IMO for this item and I know this because I collect other colors of the same item and I have paid almost always around the same (I have been buying this for a while now so I don't ever assume the price will be hugely discounted. Often when I see a similar item with really cheap price, it's because the item is in really bad condition), which is why I assume (this is just my assumption so I don't know if it's correct) the seller prefers me to keep it because IMO it'll be hard for her to sell the item again at the same price, especially since there is a small damage now.

Actually I originally posted this because I wanted to advice other sellers and buyers that there isn't a lot of things Tradesy can do when there's a problem with an order. Before I posted that post earlier tonight, I had actually already packed the damaged item and already contacted Tradesy and seller to let them know that I'll be sending it back so I wasn't asking for opinion/advice on this at all (you can refer back to my first post on this. And NO I'm not trying to say this now just so I can throw something back at you because I disliked something you said.). I actually was just trying to state my experience after I posted that I dislike Tradesy's limited solutions when it comes to problems. Then you replied to my post and I did and am still dislike certain things you said. Again, that's just my opinion. Of course seeing what you said, I had to go on explaining everything because again the wordings sounded like how I interpreted them. I know you said you didn't mean to accuse me of anything but that's just how I interpreted it. But that's just yours and my opinions and ways of interpretation so I don't want to continue to argue about this. I think we just have very different opinions on this matter (probably because of our selling and buying experiences because I rarely encounter problems with buyers. I guess I'm just lucky )

My original intent was to warn other sellers and buyers to be careful when it comes to Tradesy as again they are not as "fully developed"? (don't know how else to word this but this may not be the best word choice) as other sites so there isn't a lot of options when it comes to solving a problem, under the assumption that not every seller or buyer always want a return/refund. Like mentioned I also sell on Tradesy and also had to contact their CS as a seller because they were keeping my fund due to a delivery problem with the shipping label they provided. Again, their CS was of very little help and pretty much just told me to wait and see what happens. I'm very glad that was solved at the end but again this just made me think of how "unhelpful" their CS can be. The good thing is both sides are covered when there's a problem because Tradesy offers 100% return. But in my case return would mean I have to search again, which takes time and resource but keeping the item at asking price didn't sit right with me because I can easily find a slightly lowered than perfect or minor damaged item with a lower price. Again, you probably still don't understand my reasoning for even considering this option but that's ok. I can see why you dislike the so called partial refund (again I didn't ask Tradesy for refund on item, just refund the shipping charge I paid) if you had run into buyers before who were trying to get your stuff for cheap.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

lillemy01 said:


> Hi I am thinking of selling and buying something at tradesy. Can any one please tell me their experience? I am really worried about selling an expensive bag at for me unknown site. And even more worried of buying something really expensive. Please tell me the hard truth  Should I or shouldnt I thats the question


I am a small time seller and been on Tradesy for couple of months. Sold around 14 items, been fortunate to encountered great buyers. So far, I had one buyer who wanted a return based on fit even though i listed all pertinent measurements. Just informed her to go through Tradesy refund and I called Tradesy right away about the issue. They assured me that they will cover the refund as long as my description was accurate. I saw the item re-listed, so i am assuming the refund didn't go through. This is why I liked about Tradesy. It is no way a close to being an excellent site but for me; it is the lesser evil over eBay. 

I pulled all my listings from eBay as soon as the 6mos return issue came about. Although, it is still faster to sell items over there; I just do not have the extra money to fund potential sales to scammers not to mention being stressed the whole 6mos if item will be returned or not. At least with Tradesy, I can somehow air my side. 

With high ticket items, I had mine authenticated by A4U before listing just to protect myself and also the buyer. I have read couple of post from sellers that have been shut down due to buyers accusations of fake and Tradesy is so quick to shut seller's site. One of the downside. 

Have not bought anything yet so no opinion on buying. Whatever your decisions are, Happy selling and buying. Cheers.


----------



## lyseiki8

&#8230; *high ticket items, I had mine authenticated by A4U before listing just to protect myself and also the buyer.*  --  This is a good idea and I think I will do that when I decide to sell my bags on tradesy.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

lyseiki8 said:


> &#8230; *high ticket items, I had mine authenticated by A4U before listing just to protect myself and also the buyer.*  --  This is a good idea and I think I will do that when I decide to sell my bags on tradesy.


With so many scammers lurking around, honest sellers and buyers need to protect themselves.


----------



## deacc

Why are there so many false original price of item on Tradesy?


----------



## whateve

deacc said:


> Why are there so many false original price of item on Tradesy?


Tradesy expects a seller to put in an original price and then suggests a selling price based on that. The suggested selling price is often too low, so I think some sellers raise the original price.


----------



## deacc

whateve said:


> Tradesy expects a seller to put in an original price and then suggests a selling price based on that. The suggested selling price is often too low, so I think some sellers raise the original price.



Interesting.  But that is just a suggestion right? I assume sellers can put whatever price they desired.  A couple of examples: 

Example 1: LV canvas key cles (real price is $200, and widely available)
Seller list it for over $300. (there is no other price on that item)  I actually don't have a problem with this. IMO seller can choose to list it at whatever price. So if someone wants to pay more than 50% above the store price .. who am I t argue.

Example 2: LV canvas cosmetic pouch (real price is $360 and widely available)
Seller put retail price at $700 then her own price at around $250, making it a real saver with that calculation but in fact the savings is much less.  That doesn't sit well with me.  Sure I think buyer should educate themselves before doing any online purchase but I will be hesitate towards doing business with someone that is dishonest from the get go.


----------



## ToriChan

Has anyone noticed the "Verified Seller" notation on certain accounts on Tradesy? Anyone know how to get this?


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Has anyone noticed the "Verified Seller" notation on certain accounts on Tradesy? Anyone know how to get this?


I haven't seen it. That makes me sad. The thing I liked about Tradesy is that everyone has an equal chance to sell their items. I hate having to always worry about my ebay status, always knowing that my items aren't shown at the top of search.


----------



## NANI1972

Code good for TODAY only!





Spend $100+, get $10 off: code 10TODAY

Spend $500+, get $75 off: code 75TODAY

Spend $1000+, get $200 off: code 200TODAY


----------



## poopsie

For me the whole point of selling on Tradesy is to avoid selling on Ebay. Hopefully they will be able to verify sellers like me in the near future.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NANI1972 said:


> Code good for TODAY only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend $100+, get $10 off: code 10TODAY
> 
> Spend $500+, get $75 off: code 75TODAY
> 
> Spend $1000+, get $200 off: code 200TODAY



thanks for the code!... bought myself a brand new woc...didn't need it, but the 200 made it feel better 

i do have a question... if i get the 200 off, what does the seller earn? the listed price or the price after my coupon? thanks.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thanks for the code!... bought myself a brand new woc...didn't need it, but the 200 made it feel better
> 
> i do have a question... if i get the 200 off, what does the seller earn? the listed price or the price after my coupon? thanks.


I believe the seller earns the same she would if you didn't use the coupon. Tradesy pays for the coupon.


----------



## NANI1972

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thanks for the code!... bought myself a brand new woc...didn't need it, but the 200 made it feel better
> 
> i do have a question... if i get the 200 off, what does the seller earn? the listed price or the price after my coupon? thanks.




The seller still earns what they had the item listed for.


----------



## whateve

deacc said:


> Why are there so many false original price of item on Tradesy?


I just noticed that you can search on Tradesy based on discount, so if the seller overstates the original price, their item will show up in more searches.


When I first started shopping on Tradesy, most of the prices seemed reasonable. Now most seem very high. I think most of mine are reasonable but I'm not making any more sales, possibly because I haven't put anything new up in a long time.


----------



## whateve

Is there any way for me to see how many people have favorited my items without looking at each item individually? I can't see the hearts when I look at my shop.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Is there any way for me to see how many people have favorited my items without looking at each item individually? I can't see the hearts when I look at my shop.



If you have the app on your iphone then you can see your entire closet and the hearts "like" associated with each item without having to click on each individual item.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> If you have the app on your iphone then you can see your entire closet and the hearts "like" associated with each item without having to click on each individual item.


Thanks. I really didn't want to have to get the app. I don't see the point when I'd need to use my computer to print the address label anyway if I made a sale. I have the ebay app and I use it for notifications but if there is anything that requires a response, I feel more comfortable using my computer.


----------



## deacc

whateve said:


> I just noticed that you can search on Tradesy based on discount, so if the seller overstates the original price, their item will show up in more searches.
> 
> 
> When I first started shopping on Tradesy, most of the prices seemed reasonable. Now most seem very high. I think most of mine are reasonable but I'm not making any more sales, possibly because I haven't put anything new up in a long time.



It is because of the overstating that I don't search based on discount.  I just do a simple search and then go buy newest listing.


----------



## whateve

You know how there is a Tradesy ad on tpf? I've been seeing my own bags in the ad. I assume this is because I've been looking at my shop. It's weird.


----------



## Sunkissedbronze

NANI1972 said:


> Code good for TODAY only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend $100+, get $10 off: code 10TODAY
> 
> Spend $500+, get $75 off: code 75TODAY
> 
> Spend $1000+, get $200 off: code 200TODAY


Thanks for that code  I want to purchase a gucci bag that is over 1500.00 if there is another code that can be used similar to that I would greatly appreciate that


----------



## ThisVNchick

Sunkissedbronze said:


> Thanks for that code  I want to purchase a gucci bag that is over 1500.00 if there is another code that can be used similar to that I would greatly appreciate that




They run those promo codes about once a month. Best to just hold out until another one is released.


----------



## NANI1972

Sunkissedbronze said:


> Thanks for that code  I want to purchase a gucci bag that is over 1500.00 if there is another code that can be used similar to that I would greatly appreciate that




There is 10% off Chanel right now for a limited time, but no codes at this time.  You can sign up to receive email notifications to be informed when sales/promos are in effect.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hooray! so, i just sold my first item on tradesy and shipped it this morning. does anyone know how the payout process works? do u get paid after a buyer confirms receipt, or right away? i looked on the site and didn't see my answer. anyone know? thanks.


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hooray! so, i just sold my first item on tradesy and shipped it this morning. does anyone know how the payout process works? do u get paid after a buyer confirms receipt, or right away? i looked on the site and didn't see my answer. anyone know? thanks.



Depending on the designer, there is a 4 day grace period and your money is held in escrow. After 4 days are up, you should be able to spend or transfer the funds to your bank account. 

I say depending because I've sold Ferragamo and had my funds released the moment the system detected that the buyer received the item. However, when I sold some lower priced Coach items, there was a 4 day waiting period.

Oh and congrats BTW


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ThisVNchick said:


> Depending on the designer, there is a 4 day grace period and your money is held in escrow. After 4 days are up, you should be able to spend or transfer the funds to your bank account.
> 
> I say depending because I've sold Ferragamo and had my funds released the moment the system detected that the buyer received the item. However, when I sold some lower priced Coach items, there was a 4 day waiting period.
> 
> Oh and congrats BTW



thank you so much for the answer. odd that they don't mention this anywhere on the site? it was a Chanel - I'm strictly a Chanel girl!


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you so much for the answer. odd that they don't mention this anywhere on the site? it was a Chanel - I'm strictly a Chanel girl!



Yep, you'll have to wait for 4 days. It's actually listed under teh FAQs (site is hard to navigate, but I always try to do my homework before entering in any type of transactions). 

Here's the link: http://help.tradesy.com/article/59-use-withdraw-earnings


----------



## NANI1972

All designer shoes 10% off for a limited time! These sales usually last until Thursday at midnight PST.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> I believe the seller earns the same she would if you didn't use the coupon. Tradesy pays for the coupon.



ok, so i learned this is not the case. i sold an item and the person used a $200 coupon. the $200 came off my earnings, so... perhaps that explains why some listings are quite overpriced. if they run a coupon sale it comes off what the seller earns. if i'd known i would have priced it $200 higher to account for this. their site is very hard to find answers to (as a seller).


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ok, so i learned this is not the case. i sold an item and the person used a $200 coupon. the $200 came off my earnings, so... perhaps that explains why some listings are quite overpriced. if they run a coupon sale it comes off what the seller earns. if i'd known i would have priced it $200 higher to account for this. their site is very hard to find answers to (as a seller).


Wow! That's terrible! I can't find it anywhere in the seller agreement. Does the coupon show on your sales page? I've only sold one thing. It was a Coach item and I'm pretty sure Coach was on sale at the time, maybe 10% off? I got my full earnings.


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ok, so i learned this is not the case. i sold an item and the person used a $200 coupon. the $200 came off my earnings, so... perhaps that explains why some listings are quite overpriced. if they run a coupon sale it comes off what the seller earns. if i'd known i would have priced it $200 higher to account for this. their site is very hard to find answers to (as a seller).




I don't think so. If this happened to you, you should contact Tradesy. I always sell out half my closet when the couple codes are released and not once did a buyer using a coupon affect my original listing price. I just sold an item during the last sale and got paid based off my original listing. You should check your numbers again or call Tradesy and have them straighten it out.


----------



## jyyanks

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ok, so i learned this is not the case. i sold an item and the person used a $200 coupon. the $200 came off my earnings, so... perhaps that explains why some listings are quite overpriced. if they run a coupon sale it comes off what the seller earns. if i'd known i would have priced it $200 higher to account for this. their site is very hard to find answers to (as a seller).



This is odd.  Call Tradesy as there is something wrong.  Are you sure, you're not mistaking the $200 for their 9% plus the 3% if you transfer the funds?  I've sold many items during a Tradesy sale and can confirm that the coupon is paid by Tradesy. I've made out quite a bit when they run these sales as a seller and always look forward to them.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> Wow! That's terrible! I can't find it anywhere in the seller agreement. Does the coupon show on your sales page? I've only sold one thing. It was a Coach item and I'm pretty sure Coach was on sale at the time, maybe 10% off? I got my full earnings.



Don't worry - the coupon does not get funded by the seller. It gets funded by Tradesy. I've sold plenty of things during their coupon days and got my full earnings.  Shop-Hers is the site where they run sales that cut into your earnings.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ThisVNchick said:


> I don't think so. If this happened to you, you should contact Tradesy. I always sell out half my closet when the couple codes are released and not once did a buyer using a coupon affect my original listing price. I just sold an item during the last sale and got paid based off my original listing. You should check your numbers again or call Tradesy and have them straighten it out.



i did send an email to inquire. will wait to see what they say...


----------



## NANI1972

jyyanks said:


> Don't worry - the coupon does not get funded by the seller. It gets funded by Tradesy. I've sold plenty of things during their coupon days and got my full earnings.  Shop-Hers is the site where they run sales that cut into your earnings.




Shop-hers gives you the full amount of your listed price if the buyer uses a code/coupon. The only time it cuts into your sell price is if you yourself put your closet on sale for 15% off.


----------



## jyyanks

NANI1972 said:


> Shop-hers gives you the full amount of your listed price if the buyer uses a code/coupon. The only time it cuts into your sell price is if you yourself put your closet on sale for 15% off.




They ran a bunch of 50 percent off sales over the holidays and when I asked them who would fund, they said it would be the seller. That is what I'm talking about  I know they run first time use coupons but I don't have experience with those.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jyyanks said:


> This is odd.  Call Tradesy as there is something wrong.  Are you sure, you're not mistaking the $200 for their 9% plus the 3% if you transfer the funds?  I've sold many items during a Tradesy sale and can confirm that the coupon is paid by Tradesy. I've made out quite a bit when they run these sales as a seller and always look forward to them.



this is what happened. they emailed back that the 9% take from my price was within $3 of the coupon, so almost the exact amount of the coupon - $200 - came off the list price. making me think it was the coupon, but it was the 9%, which came to 203 in my case. they did confirm that they always pay for the coupon and not the seller. thank you.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is what happened. they emailed back that the 9% take from my price was within $3 of the coupon, so almost the exact amount of the coupon - $200 - came off the list price. making me think it was the coupon, but it was the 9%, which came to 203 in my case. they did confirm that they always pay for the coupon and not the seller. thank you.


Thanks for clearing that up. It certainly makes you wonder how Tradesy makes any money, if they only took $3 from you for your sale. I guess they'll make more when you withdraw it.


----------



## ToriChan

I think Tradesy hopes that sellers keep their money on the site and uses it to buy, which will get them more commission money, which isn't a bad of a business plan. I've been wanting to buy something on the site so I get the most value, but I haven't found something I wanted (at a not inflated price.) I've particularly got my eyes on an LV item which is a becoming a rarity go for prices lower than I'm willing to pay at a condition I want, just waiting for another one to come along...


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> I think Tradesy hopes that sellers keep their money on the site and uses it to buy, which will get them more commission money, which isn't a bad of a business plan. I've been wanting to buy something on the site so I get the most value, but I haven't found something I wanted (at a not inflated price.) I've particularly got my eyes on an LV item which is a becoming a rarity go for prices lower than I'm willing to pay at a condition I want, just waiting for another one to come along...


I'm having the same problem. I'm afraid to take my money out because I will probably find something I want after I do. I think I might be tempted to buy something I only sort of want.


----------



## cali_girl

Ugh, just made my first purchase today and I am 95% sure that the Chanel bag is a fake.  I am waiting to hear from authenticate4u to be a 100% sure but if the zippered compartment on the inside of the front flap isn't even a compartment (it's just a zipper), I think that's a big red flag since that is supposedly where Coco kept her love letters.


----------



## whateve

cali_girl said:


> Ugh, just made my first purchase today and I am 95% sure that the Chanel bag is a fake.  I am waiting to hear from authenticate4u to be a 100% sure but if the zippered compartment on the inside of the front flap isn't even a compartment (it's just a zipper), I think that's a big red flag since that is supposedly where Coco kept her love letters.


You can't really tell from the pictures, can you? It's a flat pocket.


----------



## cali_girl

whateve said:


> You can't really tell from the pictures, can you? It's a flat pocket.



No, that along with the smell and feel of the leather.  It's going back.


----------



## whateve

cali_girl said:


> No, that along with the smell and feel of the leather.  It's going back.


I didn't realize you had already gotten it. What a hassle!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I'm trying to sell my first item on Tradesy...regarding payout, do you guys usually use PayPal or do you put it in directly to your debit accounts?


----------



## kham

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to sell my first item on Tradesy...regarding payout, do you guys usually use PayPal or do you put it in directly to your debit accounts?




I did PayPal and received it quickly. They estimate 2-3 days for it to make it to your account but when I called them, they said paypal happens 1-2 days and bank transfer 2-3. I actually got my PayPal payout in less then 24 hours. Hth.


----------



## k5ml3k

kham said:


> I did PayPal and received it quickly. They estimate 2-3 days for it to make it to your account but when I called them, they said paypal happens 1-2 days and bank transfer 2-3. I actually got my PayPal payout in less then 24 hours. Hth.




Thank you! Do you remember by any chance how much they ended up taking between Tradesy and PayPal?


----------



## whateve

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! Do you remember by any chance how much they ended up taking between Tradesy and PayPal?


Isn't it 3 percent?


----------



## travelluver

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! Do you remember by any chance how much they ended up taking between Tradesy and PayPal?



Tradesy takes 9 percent and if you cash out another 2.9 percent.
When you list your item you will be able to see how much you will receive using both methods of tradesy credit and cashing out to you- hope this helps!
I have had good luck selling my higher end items on the site- I sold 2 Chanel bags, a pair of CL heels, and just last week, a Chloe bucket bag-I currently have an Hermes Yeoh bag up but that is moving more slowly-I also find them good to deal with in terms of communication- as soon as your item sells, they inform you by email so you don't always have to check the site to see if your item has sold- good luck!


----------



## legaldiva

I am so happy with Tradesy right now.  I've used the app & website to browse myself, so I have no idea how people are finding my listings and buying--BUT my items are flying.  I'm completely done with ebay ... for good.

My sister also just listed a few of her Kors coats, and has also had success.


----------



## k5ml3k

travelluver said:


> Tradesy takes 9 percent and if you cash out another 2.9 percent.
> When you list your item you will be able to see how much you will receive using both methods of tradesy credit and cashing out to you- hope this helps!
> I have had good luck selling my higher end items on the site- I sold 2 Chanel bags, a pair of CL heels, and just last week, a Chloe bucket bag-I currently have an Hermes Yeoh bag up but that is moving more slowly-I also find them good to deal with in terms of communication- as soon as your item sells, they inform you by email so you don't always have to check the site to see if your item has sold- good luck!




Oh ok, great. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

legaldiva said:


> I am so happy with Tradesy right now.  I've used the app & website to browse myself, so I have no idea how people are finding my listings and buying--BUT my items are flying.  I'm completely done with ebay ... for good.
> 
> My sister also just listed a few of her Kors coats, and has also had success.


Wonderful! My Coach items aren't moving. I sold one when they had Coach on sale. It hasn't been on sale for a long time. LV is always on sale.


----------



## whateve

I just sold my second item on Tradesy. This time I chose to print my label through Tradesy but use my own packaging. Is there anyplace on Tradesy to get a packing slip?


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> I just sold my second item on Tradesy. This time I chose to print my label through Tradesy but use my own packaging. Is there anyplace on Tradesy to get a packing slip?



Maybe print out a slip of the listing? I've never seen a packing slip option like eBay offers.


----------



## Seun Soth

I just started listing on Tradesy. Cross my fingers.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Maybe print out a slip of the listing? I've never seen a packing slip option like eBay offers.


Thank you. On etsy, you can print a copy of the order at any time. One thing I don't like about ebay's packing slip is that you can't get it until you purchase the label. I'd rather print it first and put it inside the package, tape it up, then weigh it. Since I have to print after I've purchased postage, there is always a small chance that after I tape up the box, it will weigh more than I calculated.

Anyway, I created my own packing slip with the order number, name of the item, the buyer's name and address and my information. It is really nice being able to pack up the item without worrying if it was going to weigh too much. Sometimes with an ebay sale, I'll stuff and pad it so much that it makes it weigh too much and I'll have to redo it.


Seun Soth said:


> I just started listing on Tradesy. Cross my fingers.


Good luck! I love it. It is easier than ebay for both buyers and sellers. I like that the shipping amount is always included so you know exactly what you'll pay. And before you sell, you also know exactly how much you'll make.

If the seller uses Tradesy's label, the shipping costs are very reasonable for some items but too high for low priced or lightweight items.


----------



## cfbdallas222

I have just recently become familiar with Tradesy and am still hesitant about purchasing an item. After researching there are a few recent complaints from the buyers who say that some sellers take forever to send the items, misrepresentation, etc. I know there will be complaints on just about anything, but is it safe to purchase? I have my eye on a Chanel bag which is under the "new with tags" category. I just don't want to go through the hassle if it isn't worth it. As I am new here, I appreciate feedback. 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## poopsie

cfbdallas222 said:


> I have just recently become familiar with Tradesy and am still hesitant about purchasing an item. After researching there are a few recent complaints from the buyers who say that some sellers take forever to send the items, misrepresentation, etc. I know there will be complaints on just about anything, but is it safe to purchase? I have my eye on a Chanel bag which is under the "new with tags" category. I just don't want to go through the hassle if it isn't worth it. As I am new here, I appreciate feedback.
> 
> Thank you!!!!






Post the listing/photos in the Chanel Authentication thread before you even think about purchasing. Tradesy is as full of fakes as Ebay. As for shipping tome complaints that is usually due to the seller waiting for Tradesy to send them a shipping packet rather than shipping the item themselves


----------



## tke06

I recently bought from Tradesy. My seller seemed to run into issues with printing the label. I feel the sale took several days s longer than necessary.


----------



## cfbdallas222

poopsie said:


> Post the listing/photos in the Chanel Authentication thread before you even think about purchasing. Tradesy is as full of fakes as Ebay. As for shipping tome complaints that is usually due to the seller waiting for Tradesy to send them a shipping packet rather than shipping the item themselves


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

cfbdallas222 said:


> I have just recently become familiar with Tradesy and am still hesitant about purchasing an item. After researching there are a few recent complaints from the buyers who say that some sellers take forever to send the items, misrepresentation, etc. I know there will be complaints on just about anything, but is it safe to purchase? I have my eye on a Chanel bag which is under the "new with tags" category. I just don't want to go through the hassle if it isn't worth it. As I am new here, I appreciate feedback.
> 
> Thank you!!!!





tke06 said:


> I recently bought from Tradesy. My seller seemed to run into issues with printing the label. I feel the sale took several days s longer than necessary.


shipping may take longer than normal because Tradesy offers a shipping kit, that doesn't get sent to the seller until the buyer purchases. So the buyer has to wait for the seller to get the kit before they can send it. I don't think there is any way for the buyer to know if the seller is using their own postage or Tradesy's. I also don't think there is any incentive for a seller to ship quickly, as long as they do it within Tradesy's timeframe. 

There is probably as much chance of buying a fake on Tradesy but I think it is much easier to return something than on any other site, and you don't have to pay postage either to buy or return.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> shipping may take longer than normal because Tradesy offers a shipping kit, that doesn't get sent to the seller until the buyer purchases. So the buyer has to wait for the seller to get the kit before they can send it. I don't think there is any way for the buyer to know if the seller is using their own postage or Tradesy's. I also don't think there is any incentive for a seller to ship quickly, as long as they do it within Tradesy's timeframe.
> 
> There is probably as much chance of buying a fake on Tradesy but I think it is much easier to return something than on any other site, and you don't have to pay postage either to buy or return.



You can tell whether or not the seller is using his/her own shipping or a Tradesy shipping kit. When the seller confirms the order, Tradesy sends you an email. If they e-mail says "the seller will ship the item out as soon possible" that means he/she is using his/her own label/packaging material. If the email states that a Tradesy shipping kit is on the way, then you know it's going to be about 2 weeks before you receive your items. In my experience, I've only had one seller use the Tradesy shipping kit and that was how I was able to compare the e-mails to determine which shipping method was used.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> You can tell whether or not the seller is using his/her own shipping or a Tradesy shipping kit. When the seller confirms the order, Tradesy sends you an email. If they e-mail says "the seller will ship the item out as soon possible" that means he/she is using his/her own label/packaging material. If the email states that a Tradesy shipping kit is on the way, then you know it's going to be about 2 weeks before you receive your items. In my experience, I've only had one seller use the Tradesy shipping kit and that was how I was able to compare the e-mails to determine which shipping method was used.


Thanks! That's interesting. There is no way to know before you purchase though. If there were, buyers would favor those who don't use their kit.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Thanks! That's interesting. There is no way to know before you purchase though. If there were, buyers would favor those who don't use their kit.




That is true. You won't be able to tell until the seller confirms and Tradesy sends that email. 

But I guess if you're in a rush to receive an item, it's best to reach out to the seller personally and ask before purchasing. I guess that's the only downside, the shipping time isn't as transparent as on eBay.


----------



## uadjit

Recently I sold a pair of CLs, shipped them. The buyer received them and I got my money and everything. Then a WEEK LATER I got a Tradesy shipping kit in the mail with a prepaid label addessed to the buyer and a note saying "Time to ship!" or whatever. I am just scratching my head. I always select the "ship using a prepaid label" which is exactly what I did in this case. I have no idea why they sent me a shipping kit.


----------



## quinna

I just recently sold my second pair of CLs on tradesy. The buyer paid Monday night and I shipped the next day. She got them today and wants to return them since they don't fit. In my listing stressed the importance of knowing cl size differences ( they're all over the place) and I put the EUR size in the description. Tradesy forces you to convert to us sizes for the specs so I converted to the best of my knowledge. Am I covered as far as the return goes? I'm nervous they can still somehow make it a snad. My money is still in escrow right now anyway, but I'd like to avoid a hassle.


----------



## ThisVNchick

quinna said:


> I just recently sold my second pair of CLs on tradesy. The buyer paid Monday night and I shipped the next day. She got them today and wants to return them since they don't fit. In my listing stressed the importance of knowing cl size differences ( they're all over the place) and I put the EUR size in the description. Tradesy forces you to convert to us sizes for the specs so I converted to the best of my knowledge. Am I covered as far as the return goes? I'm nervous they can still somehow make it a snad. My money is still in escrow right now anyway, but I'd like to avoid a hassle.



What did you put in your listing as the US size and what was the EU size?

Usually I do, 37 =7, 37.5 = 7.5 etc...because that's what the official size charts convert it to and I think that's what Tradesy bases its decision on. Although most CLs run small, I never write that in my listing. I just write the EU size and say "please know your size in CLs". It doesn't imply too much and it leaves the responsibility up to the buyer to do his/her research on the brand, style and proper size. When you imply too much Tradesy holds you accountable for misleading the buyer if it turns out to be the case.


----------



## quinna

ThisVNchick said:


> What did you put in your listing as the US size and what was the EU size?
> 
> Usually I do, 37 =7, 37.5 = 7.5 etc...because that's what the official size charts convert it to and I think that's what Tradesy bases its decision on. Although most CLs run small, I never write that in my listing. I just write the EU size and say "please know your size in CLs". It doesn't imply too much and it leaves the responsibility up to the buyer to do his/her research on the brand, style and proper size. When you imply too much Tradesy holds you accountable for misleading the buyer if it turns out to be the case.



I pretty much said the exact same thing about knowing your size. I didn't imply that they ran big or small. However I did have them listed as a 7 equivalent since one of the charts they referenced had 37.5 as 7. I really hope they won't claim it was misleading.


----------



## ThisVNchick

quinna said:


> I pretty much said the exact same thing about knowing your size. I didn't imply that they ran big or small. However I did have them listed as a 7 equivalent since one of the charts they referenced had 37.5 as 7. I really hope they won't claim it was misleading.



What chart did you use? When I list Louboutin shoes, I use the chart pulled from the website and their conversion is 37 = 7 etc...

Does Tradesy have their own chart (I am not aware)?


----------



## ThisVNchick

quinna said:


> I pretty much said the exact same thing about knowing your size. I didn't imply that they ran big or small. However I did have them listed as a 7 equivalent since one of the charts they referenced had 37.5 as 7. I really hope they won't claim it was misleading.



I just went back to check while "editing" one of my shoe listings, there isn't even one for 37.5 EU. It gives you a range 6.5-7 US = 37 EU. 

That chart was no help AT ALL.


----------



## quinna

ThisVNchick said:


> I just went back to check while "editing" one of my shoe listings, there isn't even one for 37.5 EU. It gives you a range 6.5-7 US = 37 EU.
> 
> That chart was no help AT ALL.



You're right, now that I remember, theirs was completely useless. I googled shoe size conversions and the first 4 charts I looked at listed 37.5 as 7.  I think I remember looking on zappos site.


----------



## NANI1972

All accessories 10% off until midnight PST time.


----------



## anthrosphere

Sales soooooooooooo sloww. I keep seeing buyers "liking" my listings but never buy them. So annoying.


----------



## ToriChan

anthrosphere said:


> Sales soooooooooooo sloww. I keep seeing buyers "liking" my listings but never buy them. So annoying.



I just sold two things on Thursday, after a two week no sale period. Best of luck to you, I cross list my items on Tradesy and eBay so I have a better chance of a sale. Also buyers could be waiting for a discount or sale on a certain brand so that's why they might be liking for later.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Just made a purchase. It was 180.00 was waiting on tax and shippin. Never came up. Worried that I'll get charged and arms an leg.  Lol.


----------



## whateve

AlbertsLove said:


> Just made a purchase. It was 180.00 was waiting on tax and shippin. Never came up. Worried that I'll get charged and arms an leg.  Lol.


Shipping is always included on Tradesy. They offer free shipping and returns. 

Tax would only be due if the seller was in your state and had a resale license. I wonder if they ever collect sales tax. I'm sure some of the sellers have a resale license but I can't find anything on tradesy about sales tax.


----------



## AlbertsLove

whateve said:


> Shipping is always included on Tradesy. They offer free shipping and returns.
> 
> Tax would only be due if the seller was in your state and had a resale license. I wonder if they ever collect sales tax. I'm sure some of the sellers have a resale license but I can't find anything on tradesy about sales tax.



Awsome. I bought a speedy 30 for 180.00 hoping it can revive it.   so exciting


----------



## whateve

AlbertsLove said:


> Awsome. I bought a speedy 30 for 180.00 hoping it can revive it.   so exciting


Congratulations!


----------



## Jcave12

I have had pretty good experience buying on tradesy. A few pairs of shoes etc... I haven't sold any of my items though. I might have better luck on ebay, but honestly I'd rather sit on the purses in my closet than try to learn all the rules for selling there. Tradesy has great customer service and even responds to emails on weekends. I've already recommended it to a friend.


----------



## neecha

I purchased an "authentic" Louis Vuitton cosmetic pouch GM and received it the other day. I was sure by examining the photos that it was authentic, but upon receipt and feeling the canvas and comparing it to my Speedys, I could tell it was not real. Additionally, the canvas on it is extremely thin. Everything else looks very authentic. I have it packaged up and ready to go back. I'm hoping this goes smoothly!


----------



## neecha

uadjit said:


> Recently I sold a pair of CLs, shipped them. The buyer received them and I got my money and everything. Then a WEEK LATER I got a Tradesy shipping kit in the mail with a prepaid label addessed to the buyer and a note saying "Time to ship!" or whatever. I am just scratching my head. I always select the "ship using a prepaid label" which is exactly what I did in this case. I have no idea why they sent me a shipping kit.


For my first sale, I selected to use a shipping kit. I realized after a few days that it wasn't coming any time soon, so I updated it to prepaid label, shipped the item, and it was delivered in about two days. I received the kit about two weeks later and saw that it would've been WAY too small. Luckily, they don't penalize you for not using the kit.


----------



## uadjit

neecha said:


> For my first sale, I selected to use a shipping kit. I realized after a few days that it wasn't coming any time soon, so I updated it to prepaid label, shipped the item, and it was delivered in about two days. I received the kit about two weeks later and saw that it would've been WAY too small. Luckily, they don't penalize you for not using the kit.



Thank you for the response. They haven't mentioned it otherwise. I wouldn't have wanted to send the CL box in just a thin Tyvek bag, anyway and my goodness, it took a _long_ time to get to me (much longer than it took for me to ship them to the buyer).


----------



## travelluver

I finally sold my last big ticket item, an Hermes Yeoh bag.
I've been pleased with tradesy and have now sold about half a dozen
high end items (the Hermes, 2 Chanel, a Chloe, and a pair of CL heels).


----------



## k5ml3k

I sold my first item (yay!) but in terms of getting the funds, do you guys put it directly to your account or PayPal? Thanks!


----------



## luv2run41

ToriChan said:


> I just sold two things on Thursday, after a two week no sale period. Best of luck to you, I cross list my items on Tradesy and eBay so I have a better chance of a sale. Also buyers could be waiting for a discount or sale on a certain brand so that's why they might be liking for later.


 I agree with the liking.  Tradesy has 200 off 1000 quite often and just had 10% off Chanel which is huge on a 4000 bag you get 400 off! Sadly I see ebay bags I love and the seller isn't selling on Tradesy so I end up buying on Tradesy another bag.  Tradesy really is wonderful I have sold quite a bit.  I am down to only 2 LV bags and weeded out my collection.  I waited until I saw there was a 200 off coupon then listed everything I wanted to part with. Some of my items sold within 10 minutes!!


----------



## luv2run41

travelluver said:


> I finally sold my last big ticket item, an Hermes Yeoh bag.
> I've been pleased with tradesy and have now sold about half a dozen
> high end items (the Hermes, 2 Chanel, a Chloe, and a pair of CL heels).


 Do you ship with you own materials? I always do curious what other Tradesy sellers do. I just purchased some chanel ballet flats and 7 or 8 days later the seller just said they got the Tradesy shipping kit and apologized up and down.  I knew it would take a while so I really didn't mine the delay.


----------



## luv2run41

neecha said:


> For my first sale, I selected to use a shipping kit. I realized after a few days that it wasn't coming any time soon, so I updated it to prepaid label, shipped the item, and it was delivered in about two days. I received the kit about two weeks later and saw that it would've been WAY too small. Luckily, they don't penalize you for not using the kit.


Can you tell me how you did the change mid transaction so I know next time I make a purchase and the seller chose the kit.  I am expecting my chanel ballet flats today and I know the seller chose the kit. I just hope they aren't bent or ruined because I expect they were sent in a plastic envelop and not a box.


----------



## ThisVNchick

quinna said:


> You're right, now that I remember, theirs was completely useless. I googled shoe size conversions and the first 4 charts I looked at listed 37.5 as 7.  I think I remember looking on zappos site.



How did your case turn out? I just chatted with one of the Tradesy rep and they confirmed that a 37.5 EU is equivalent to a US 7, according to their book. I even took a screenshot. So if they refute this, let me know, I'll be more than happy to send that over to you so you can win your case!


----------



## quinna

ThisVNchick said:


> How did your case turn out? I just chatted with one of the Tradesy rep and they confirmed that a 37.5 EU is equivalent to a US 7, according to their book. I even took a screenshot. So if they refute this, let me know, I'll be more than happy to send that over to you so you can win your case!



Thanks, I appreciate it! So far it's been crickets. I haven't heard from the buyer or Tradesy regarding anything, so I withdrew my money. I was hesitant, but I figured they wouldn't have released the funds if there was an issue.


----------



## EGBDF

I'm confused about returns&#8230;if someone returns an item, they send it to Tradesy? Not the seller? Then what does Tradesy do?


----------



## travelluver

luv2run41 said:


> Do you ship with you own materials? I always do curious what other Tradesy sellers do. I just purchased some chanel ballet flats and 7 or 8 days later the seller just said they got the Tradesy shipping kit and apologized up and down.  I knew it would take a while so I really didn't mine the delay.



I have shipped with both their materials and my own.  I find that often their "tradesy shipping kit" which consists of the label, tissue and a heavy plastic bag is not the right size for my item.  I have then used their label on top of my own packing materials -


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> Do you ship with you own materials? I always do curious what other Tradesy sellers do. I just purchased some chanel ballet flats and 7 or 8 days later the seller just said they got the Tradesy shipping kit and apologized up and down.  I knew it would take a while so I really didn't mine the delay.


I used the kit once. The plastic bag wasn't even big enough to fit over the box I used, so I just taped it over the box. Now I just use the label. I have a few lightweight items I can ship first class that I have set up to use my own postage. I know it is a risk but if I used theirs it would raise the item price $10 or more which wouldn't make my items very desirable to buyers. I find that purses priced around $100 end up with Tradesy's shipping cost around $10 - $11, which is very reasonable and possibly cheaper than it would cost me. I have one item priced around $700 that I think the shipping is close to $50!


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I used the kit once. The plastic bag wasn't even big enough to fit over the box I used, so I just taped it over the box. Now I just use the label. I have a few lightweight items I can ship first class that I have set up to use my own postage. I know it is a risk but if I used theirs it would raise the item price $10 or more which wouldn't make my items very desirable to buyers. I find that purses priced around $100 end up with Tradesy's shipping cost around $10 - $11, which is very reasonable and possibly cheaper than it would cost me. I have one item priced around $700 that I think the shipping is close to $50!



Yes, I think their shipping costs include insurance. It's probably pretty offputting to buyers to see that kind of cost for shipping, though.


----------



## NANI1972

neecha said:


> I purchased an "authentic" Louis Vuitton cosmetic pouch GM and received it the other day. I was sure by examining the photos that it was authentic, but upon receipt and feeling the canvas and comparing it to my Speedys, I could tell it was not real. Additionally, the canvas on it is extremely thin. Everything else looks very authentic. I have it packaged up and ready to go back. I'm hoping this goes smoothly!




Did you have it authenticated? I ask because you should be sure of it being inauthentic before sending it back as this would be unfair to the seller if the item is indeed authentic.


----------



## EGBDF

I've been looking at the site&#8230;a lot of the bags are priced so high.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I've been looking at the site&#8230;a lot of the bags are priced so high.


You have to remember they include shipping. If the seller uses Tradesy's label, the cost of shipping is a percentage of the item so more expensive items are going to have quite a bit allocated to shipping.

I saw a Coach Phoebe sell today for around $40.

I hate that their search default includes sold items.


----------



## travelluver

chanelish said:


> If the return was something like sizing or they just changed their mind, Tradesy just gives the buyer credit (and you, the seller, keep your money - this is probably one of my favorite things about selling on Tradesy). If the user claims the item is misrepresented or inauthentic, they'll check whether thats true and if it was they'll refund the buyer and send you back the item (I think). If the claim is BS, you keep your money.




Well, I hope I haven't spoken too soon!  I received a message from one of my purchasers for an item I sold, saying she had bought one bag and received another.  I have no idea what she is talking about since she received the exact bag that was pictured.  Now I am wondering if she is going to try to return it - it is so bizarre, given the fact that I have sold a half dozen high end items and made over $4k without incident and the item she is complaining about is a brand new Liz Claiborne beach tote that sold for less than $20 and netted me all of $10!!!


----------



## loveslv

luv2run41 said:


> I agree with the liking.  Tradesy has 200 off 1000 quite often and just had 10% off Chanel which is huge on a 4000 bag you get 400 off! Sadly I see ebay bags I love and the seller isn't selling on Tradesy so I end up buying on Tradesy another bag.  Tradesy really is wonderful I have sold quite a bit.  I am down to only 2 LV bags and weeded out my collection.  I waited until I saw there was a 200 off coupon then listed everything I wanted to part with. Some of my items sold within 10 minutes!!




That's amazing!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody know how long once the item is delivered before you get your funds? Also do you guys recommend using PayPal or just have it directly go to your account? Thanks!!


----------



## ToriChan

k5ml3k said:


> Anybody know how long once the item is delivered before you get your funds? Also do you guys recommend using PayPal or just have it directly go to your account? Thanks!!



I believe it's 4 days from the time it was delivered. There is a way to check when your money should be coming out of escrow when you click under all of your sales. A little clock pops up for me and says the exact time it will be released. Also I use PayPal instead of getting it sent to my bank so I can use it on other online purchases. Do what works best for you!


----------



## k5ml3k

ToriChan said:


> I believe it's 4 days from the time it was delivered. There is a way to check when your money should be coming out of escrow when you click under all of your sales. A little clock pops up for me and says the exact time it will be released. Also I use PayPal instead of getting it sent to my bank so I can use it on other online purchases. Do what works best for you!




 Oh ok, great! Thank you! I didn't plan on keeping it on my PayPal account anyways...I just want to make sure that there isn't a benefit that I would be missing by putting it directly to my account.


----------



## NANI1972

k5ml3k said:


> Oh ok, great! Thank you! I didn't plan on keeping it on my PayPal account anyways...I just want to make sure that there isn't a benefit that I would be missing by putting it directly to my account.




The benefit is depositing it straight into your bank account means you wouldn't have to wait for it to hit your pp account first.


----------



## k5ml3k

NANI1972 said:


> The benefit is depositing it straight into your bank account means you wouldn't have to wait for it to hit your pp account first.




Gotcha, thanks! I guess I'll just put it directly to my account then [emoji4]


----------



## travelluver

chanelish said:


> Maybe email or call tradesy to give them a heads up? If you've sold $4k, you have enough history that they'll know you wouldn't lie about that



She wrote saying she thought the entire bag was multi colored not just the flowers - even though the bag was thoroghly pictured - she's keeping so all is ok - a bit strange, but ok -


----------



## whateve

do many buyers see listings that have been on Tradesy awhile? Should I take them down and make new ones?


----------



## Nene20122012

Tradesy is having another sale! 200, 75 and 10 off. Get your shop on!


----------



## Poisonivy

I'd appreciate any guidance I can get.  I sold a Chanel to a buyer- I was very excited bec it sold in a day.  I shipped it last Saturday, it was received Monday and I have messaged her a couple of times to see if she likes it.  I never heard back.  Anyway, my funds were supposed to be released today and when I checked my payouts, in the center column it says in parenthesis (return requested).  Does this mean that it is being returned?  Now will I have to wait for Tradesy to receive it and review it before my funds are released?  I've never sold online before so I am a total novice.
Thanks


----------



## Poisonivy

Well, I received clarification and she is returning the Chanel.  No clue why.  I'm hoping she tells me.


----------



## whateve

Poisonivy said:


> Well, I received clarification and she is returning the Chanel.  No clue why.  I'm hoping she tells me.


I think one of the things buyers like about Tradesy is that they don't have to deal with sellers when they return, so I wouldn't contact her anymore. You should ask Tradesy. I've never had a return but I would think if she was returning it just because she changed her mind, your funds would be released and you wouldn't even know about it. If your funds are still on hold, then there must be a not as described claim.


----------



## Poisonivy

You are correct.  She actually did get back to me and say she loved the bag but there was an indentation from the zipper.  I honestly never noticed it so there is nothing I can do.  It is a Chanel WOC that is calf leather.  It's a delicate bag which is why I am selling it.  I prefer the caviar because they are more durable.  It's only a year old used 2x and she was getting it at about 40% off.  I baby all my bags so I'm sure someone else will scoop it up.  I just wish I could make it available sooner due to the sale this weekend.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Poisonivy said:


> You are correct.  She actually did get back to me and say she loved the bag but there was an indentation from the zipper.  I honestly never noticed it so there is nothing I can do.  It is a Chanel WOC that is calf leather.  It's a delicate bag which is why I am selling it.  I prefer the caviar because they are more durable.  It's only a year old used 2x and she was getting it at about 40% off.  I baby all my bags so I'm sure someone else will scoop it up.  I just wish I could make it available sooner due to the sale this weekend.




It also depends on your description of the item. If there is a pretty visible indentation from the zipper and you said the bag was "like new" then the item might go back to you. But if you said "gently used" with little wear, Tradesy might end up issuing your buyer credit and releasing your funds. Tradesy keeps the bag to sell- so if you properly described your item, you won't be punished by a return that was not valid.


----------



## whateve

Woo hoo! made another sale!


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Woo hoo! made another sale!



That's great! I hope it goes smoothly.
I'm still thinking about Tradesy for a few items I want to sell.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> That's great! I hope it goes smoothly.
> I'm still thinking about Tradesy for a few items I want to sell.


One of the things I like is that I don't have to try to minimize the package's weight. When I'm paying for the shipping myself, I sometimes undercharge my buyer. I try the bag in a regular box, then switch to flat rate if the weight makes it cost too much. If I'm paying by weight, I can't use crushed paper for packing because it weighs too much. It is really easy to pack without having to worry about how much it is going to weigh. If I sell items that cost under $150, the shipping cost Tradesy charges to buyers is comparable or less than what it would cost me. For more expensive items, the shipping cost is probably more than what I would charge so items might seem overpriced compared to ebay, but as a seller, I love that I don't have to worry about it once it gets scanned by USPS. I have one expensive item listed on Tradesy that I won't list on ebay because of all the things that could go wrong.


----------



## EGBDF

So, is this correct- to ship in my own package, but use Tradesy's postage, 
When I am listing the item, on the Shipping part of the form I click on 'Send me a free printable label'
and the Package size, I just choose the closet size to the box I'll use?


----------



## uadjit

EGBDF said:


> So, is this correct- to ship in my own package, but use Tradesy's postage,
> When I am listing the item, on the Shipping part of the form I click on 'Send me a free printable label'
> and the Package size, I just choose the closet size to the box I'll use?



Yup. That's right. It doesn't have to be exact.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> So, is this correct- to ship in my own package, but use Tradesy's postage,
> When I am listing the item, on the Shipping part of the form I click on 'Send me a free printable label'
> and the Package size, I just choose the closet size to the box I'll use?





uadjit said:


> Yup. That's right. It doesn't have to be exact.


After the sale, when you go to print the label, you can change the package size. I almost always pick the large size. It doesn't have any bearing on how much they charge the buyer for postage.


----------



## EGBDF

uadjit said:


> Yup. That's right. It doesn't have to be exact.





whateve said:


> After the sale, when you go to print the label, you can change the package size. I almost always pick the large size. It doesn't have any bearing on how much they charge the buyer for postage.



Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

I have (yet another) question! 
When you print the shipping label, is the return address your own, or is it Tradesy's?
TIA


----------



## creighbaby

It is your address. 

What I don't like is the shipping date is the date of the transaction. I've had trouble at the post office trying to ship a label that was printed four or five days prior.


----------



## whateve

creighbaby said:


> It is your address.
> 
> What I don't like is the shipping date is the date of the transaction. I've had trouble at the post office trying to ship a label that was printed four or five days prior.


I hope I don't have trouble. I missed the pickup yesterday when I made the sale so I can't mail it until Tuesday.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> I hope I don't have trouble. I missed the pickup yesterday when I made the sale so I can't mail it until Tuesday.




It's fine. I always ship a day of 2 later


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> It's fine. I always ship a day of 2 later


Thanks!


----------



## creighbaby

jyyanks said:


> It's fine. I always ship a day of 2 later




Actually, it isn't. Once I had to buy postgrad the office because the post office refused to take my package. (I always drop my packages off at the counter so I can get the item scanned for proof of shipping.) is able to get trade system to reimburse me, but it was a pain.


----------



## cathead87

I want to thank you ladies for this thread.  I had a bag listed on eBay for over a week and it was generating zero interest.  I moved it to Tradesy and it sold within 3 hours..._the coupon helped_.  It took almost 24hrs to be notified of the sale...which had me a little worried...but I will definitely be listing a few more items.


----------



## ToriChan

Just sold my 9th item!  I have had no luck whatsoever with my Dooney Items, it seems like the only market for those are eBay. I've had luck with Coach, Fossil, and my vintage Betsey Johnson jewelry on the site so far.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

so, i bought an item Friday using the memorial day coupon and the seller cancelled the sale today. the seller emails me that "they'd like to make more money from the tradesy coupon sale" so they increased their item price by $300!!! and now - if i want the item again - i have to repurchase and use the tradesy 200 coupon to take the price down again. only now the price increases for me too - by over $75 - because she raised her list price so much! she's crazy!!! i wonder if i can report that??


----------



## jyyanks

creighbaby said:


> Actually, it isn't. Once I had to buy postgrad the office because the post office refused to take my package. (I always drop my packages off at the counter so I can get the item scanned for proof of shipping.) is able to get trade system to reimburse me, but it was a pain.



It must depend on the post office. I've done this in both my local post office and the post office by my job in NYC (where they are notoriously nasty) and they've never refused to take my late pre-paid package.  I never print out the same day.  I usually print out the night before, prepare my package and then drop if off a day or 2 later and the post office has never refused.  I ALWAYS drop off at the counter and get a receipt as well.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, i bought an item Friday using the memorial day coupon and the seller cancelled the sale today. the seller emails me that "they'd like to make more money from the tradesy coupon sale" so they increased their item price by $300!!! and now - if i want the item again - i have to repurchase and use the tradesy 200 coupon to take the price down again. only now the price increases for me too - by over $75 - because she raised her list price so much! she's crazy!!! i wonder if i can report that??


I know sellers can be banned from Tradesy if they cancel sales too often. I would send a message to Tradesy and tell them what she did. I'm sure they would frown on that. 

That seller doesn't deserve your business. The Tradesy coupons allow the seller to make the same amount they would have made if there wasn't a coupon, so if she had wanted more, she should have priced it higher to begin with. Maybe she doesn't understand she nets the same amount whether or not there is a coupon.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, i bought an item Friday using the memorial day coupon and the seller cancelled the sale today. the seller emails me that "they'd like to make more money from the tradesy coupon sale" so they increased their item price by $300!!! and now - if i want the item again - i have to repurchase and use the tradesy 200 coupon to take the price down again. only now the price increases for me too - by over $75 - because she raised her list price so much! she's crazy!!! i wonder if i can report that??


That is _terrible_ customer service, and I definitely would complain to Tradesy! I am so sorry that happened to you!

It is wrong on so many levels! To name a few, you are out the item; she expects _you_ to pay more because of her greedy and unprofessional business practices; she did not let you know for days when in the meantime you could have used the coupon on another item from a legitimate seller; as far as she knows, you might already have used the $200 coupon, so you would not be able to use it on her item (which you already had purchased); she delayed for days shipping an item that you bought; you now have a hold on your credit card / bank card, and for all she knows, you have to wait until the hold drops off to buy something else of equal value, so you might not be able to use the coupon during this sale; and she gives Tradesy a bad name.

I agree with Whateve's: My trust in her would be gone; she does *not* deserve your business!

Good luck with this!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> I know sellers can be banned from Tradesy if they cancel sales too often. I would send a message to Tradesy and tell them what she did. I'm sure they would frown on that.
> 
> That seller doesn't deserve your business. The Tradesy coupons allow the seller to make the same amount they would have made if there wasn't a coupon, so if she had wanted more, she should have priced it higher to begin with. Maybe she doesn't understand she nets the same amount whether or not there is a coupon.



thank you. i did email customer service and attached her email to my message. i will not work with someone like that so i didn't repurchase. it puts the legitimacy of the item in question for me. if someone is willing to be devious abut one thing, i question everything about them and their item at that point! i don't know what tradesy will do, but i did my part. yes, i think she didn't understand (as i didn't either until recently) that just because i had a coupon it wouldn't hurt her profit. or, maybe she did understand and just wanted more because someone could come along and take off 200 from her price when she increased it. who knows.


----------



## deacc

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, i bought an item Friday using the memorial day coupon and the seller cancelled the sale today. the seller emails me that "they'd like to make more money from the tradesy coupon sale" so they increased their item price by $300!!! and now - if i want the item again - i have to repurchase and use the tradesy 200 coupon to take the price down again. only now the price increases for me too - by over $75 - because she raised her list price so much! she's crazy!!! i wonder if i can report that??



Sellers like this should be banned. I hope Tradesy takes action towards her. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

deacc said:


> Sellers like this should be banned. I hope Tradesy takes action towards her. Absolutely ridiculous.



+1

me too. i did report her.


----------



## whateve

I've been thinking about what a great idea Tradesy's business plan is.
1. sellers are encouraged to spend their sales money on buying items from Tradesy rather than taking it out, because then they will save 3 %

2. If a buyer returns an item and it is up to Tradesy to resell it, they can put those items at the top of searches and when they have sales like they are having now "Best bags under $300" they can put all these bags in the sale. I wonder if there is any way to tell what listings are being resold by Tradesy.

3. They show sold out items in the search so buyers can put it on their waitlist. That way if it is returned, Tradesy knows who to offer it to.

I have a couple of questions:

If I use Tradesy's label, can I use a flat rate box?

If I use my earnings to buy something and then return it, can I withdraw the money, or do I have to buy something else? I'm pretty sure I can't withdraw it at that point, but I'll ask anyway.


----------



## Jcave12

whateve said:


> I've been thinking about what a great idea Tradesy's business plan is.
> 1. sellers are encouraged to spend their sales money on buying items from Tradesy rather than taking it out, because then they will save 3 %
> 
> 2. If a buyer returns an item and it is up to Tradesy to resell it, they can put those items at the top of searches and when they have sales like they are having now "Best bags under $300" they can put all these bags in the sale. I wonder if there is any way to tell what listings are being resold by Tradesy.
> 
> 3. They show sold out items in the search so buyers can put it on their waitlist. That way if it is returned, Tradesy knows who to offer it to.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> If I use Tradesy's label, can I use a flat rate box?
> 
> If I use my earnings to buy something and then return it, can I withdraw the money, or do I have to buy something else? I'm pretty sure I can't withdraw it at that point, but I'll ask anyway.


Pennylane is one of the names Tradesy lists items under. I don't recall what the other name is, but they only re-list items under 2. They can have some pretty good deals on stuff because they usually price merchandise to move.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I've been thinking about what a great idea Tradesy's business plan is.
> 1. sellers are encouraged to spend their sales money on buying items from Tradesy rather than taking it out, because then they will save 3 %
> 
> 2. If a buyer returns an item and it is up to Tradesy to resell it, they can put those items at the top of searches and when they have sales like they are having now "Best bags under $300" they can put all these bags in the sale. I wonder if there is any way to tell what listings are being resold by Tradesy.
> 
> 3. They show sold out items in the search so buyers can put it on their waitlist. That way if it is returned, Tradesy knows who to offer it to.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> *If I use Tradesy's label, can I use a flat rate box?*
> 
> If I use my earnings to buy something and then return it, can I withdraw the money, or do I have to buy something else? I'm pretty sure I can't withdraw it at that point, but I'll ask anyway.



I'd like to know the answer to that too..I think NO, but ????? And I wish you could tell if they would ship you a box rather than a bag if you choose the shipping kit option. I would think that most handbags and shoes would not do well being shipped in a plastic bag instead of a sturdy box.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

EGBDF said:


> I'd like to know the answer to that too..I think NO, but ????? And I wish you could tell if they would ship you a box rather than a bag if you choose the shipping kit option. I would think that most handbags and shoes would not do well being shipped in a plastic bag instead of a sturdy box.


 
I found this info in the FAQ section.


"Youre probably eager to get your sale out the door (and get your funds faster!), so if youd prefer to get ship it immediately you can print our prepaid Priority Mail label and use the free boxes provided by USPS (or your own materials) to ship the package."


http://help.tradesy.com/article/65-missing-shipping-kit


----------



## EGBDF

Jessica_TFD said:


> I found this info in the FAQ section.
> 
> 
> "Youre probably eager to get your sale out the door (and get your funds faster!), so if youd prefer to get ship it immediately you can print our prepaid Priority Mail label and use the free boxes provided by USPS (or your own materials) to ship the package."
> 
> 
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/65-missing-shipping-kit



That's great, thanks for the info!


----------



## whateve

Jessica_TFD said:


> I found this info in the FAQ section.
> 
> 
> "Youre probably eager to get your sale out the door (and get your funds faster!), so if youd prefer to get ship it immediately you can print our prepaid Priority Mail label and use the free boxes provided by USPS (or your own materials) to ship the package."
> 
> 
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/65-missing-shipping-kit





EGBDF said:


> That's great, thanks for the info!


The post office has free boxes that aren't flat rate, so it still isn't clear whether or not you can use flat rate boxes.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> The post office has free boxes that aren't flat rate, so it still isn't clear whether or not you can use flat rate boxes.



I ordered some free boxes online (not flat rate) and I had a pop up box saying that they could only be used for priority mail etc. So I'm guessing the USPS only wants you to use flat rate boxes w/flat rate shipping. Just speculation though.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I ordered some free boxes online (not flat rate) and I had a pop up box saying that they could only be used for priority mail etc. So I'm guessing the USPS only wants you to use flat rate boxes w/flat rate shipping. Just speculation though.


If you use a flat rate box you are supposed to pay the flat rate price. When I'm paying for the postage myself, I use the flat rate boxes when I shipping far away and the item weighs over 2 pounds. Other than that, it is usually cheaper to use a non-flat rate box. But sometimes an item will fit better in a flat rate box and since Tradesy is paying for the shipping, I'd like the option to use them if I can.

I assume Tradesy has a contract with USPS to get shipping at a reduced cost. The labels provided by Tradesy don't specify the weight of the box like normal non-flat rate postage labels. So they might pay the same amount every month no matter how many packages they have, or the packages are weighed and Tradesy gets a monthly bill, or they are charged the same amount per package no matter the size or weight.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

whateve said:


> The post office has free boxes that aren't flat rate, so it still isn't clear whether or not you can use flat rate boxes.


 


I didn't realize that! I've only ever noticed and used the flat rate boxes. Looking on the USPS site I see the other boxes come in a great variety of sizes. Thanks!


----------



## creighbaby

whateve said:


> I've been thinking about what a great idea Tradesy's business plan is.
> 1. sellers are encouraged to spend their sales money on buying items from Tradesy rather than taking it out, because then they will save 3 %
> 
> 2. If a buyer returns an item and it is up to Tradesy to resell it, they can put those items at the top of searches and when they have sales like they are having now "Best bags under $300" they can put all these bags in the sale. I wonder if there is any way to tell what listings are being resold by Tradesy.
> 
> 3. They show sold out items in the search so buyers can put it on their waitlist. That way if it is returned, Tradesy knows who to offer it to.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> *If I use Tradesy's label, can I use a flat rate box?*
> 
> If I use my earnings to buy something and then return it, can I withdraw the money, or do I have to buy something else? I'm pretty sure I can't withdraw it at that point, but I'll ask anyway.




I was shipping an item with their label and used a flat rate box and the clerk at the window said it had to be in a regular priority mail box. I had to switch boxes. She showed me what she saw when she scanned the label and explained that since it didn't state flat-rate I couldn't use flat rate.


----------



## whateve

creighbaby said:


> I was shipping an item with their label and used a flat rate box and the clerk at the window said it had to be in a regular priority mail box. I had to switch boxes. She showed me what she saw when she scanned the label and explained that since it didn't state flat-rate I couldn't use flat rate.


Thank you for the confirmation! That's what I assumed but I thought there might be a chance. I've gotten some flat rate boxes from sellers who didn't buy flat rate shipping, but they must have just slipped through.


----------



## KW14

Has anyone experienced a seller who is reluctant to answer questions? In my experience, the seller acted annoyed that I would ask extra questions about the bag. The item was authentic and I asked for extra pics to confirm but I'm the type who also wants to know the bag's story. I want to hand down these bags if possible and I think that's something that adds to it. Am I the only one?


----------



## alansgail

KW14 said:


> Has anyone experienced a seller who is reluctant to answer questions? In my experience, the seller acted annoyed that I would ask extra questions about the bag. The item was authentic and I asked for extra pics to confirm but I'm the type who also wants to know the bag's story. I want to hand down these bags if possible and I think that's something that adds to it. Am I the only one?


No, you're not the only one. IMO, T is a temporary and very shady website that won't last.


----------



## whateve

KW14 said:


> Has anyone experienced a seller who is reluctant to answer questions? In my experience, the seller acted annoyed that I would ask extra questions about the bag. The item was authentic and I asked for extra pics to confirm but I'm the type who also wants to know the bag's story. I want to hand down these bags if possible and I think that's something that adds to it. Am I the only one?


Maybe the seller isn't the original owner and doesn't want to admit it. Or maybe she felt your questions were too personal and not pertinent to whether or not you were going to purchase the bag.  She may not want to admit she got a killer deal at the outlet, or found it at a thrift store for 1/10th its worth, or got it on ebay from a clueless seller, or it was a present from a former boyfriend and she only pretended to like it so she wouldn't hurt his feelings.


----------



## EGBDF

alansgail said:


> No, you're not the only one. IMO, T is a temporary and very shady website that won't last.



Why do you say it's 'shady' ?


----------



## ToriChan

alansgail said:


> No, you're not the only one. IMO, T is a temporary and very shady website that won't last.



What do you mean by this? If Tradesy does not seem reputable enough for you, what sites are the better alternative?


----------



## beekmanhill

KW14 said:


> Has anyone experienced a seller who is reluctant to answer questions? In my experience, the seller acted annoyed that I would ask extra questions about the bag. The item was authentic and I asked for extra pics to confirm but I'm the type who also wants to know the bag's story. I want to hand down these bags if possible and I think that's something that adds to it. Am I the only one?



Many people have asked me the origin of my bags.  I bought them all myself or was gifted them, so I'm always the original owner.  When sellers aren't the original owner, I guess they might be leery of telling the story.  It's their right.  

I only sell, don't buy.


----------



## EGBDF

If I list some items, and then go out of town for more than a few days, can I 'edit' my items and then save them as a 'draft'? So they are no longer listed but the listing will still be there to put back up when I return?


----------



## BeenBurned

alansgail said:


> No, you're not the only one. IMO, T is a temporary and very shady website that won't last.





EGBDF said:


> Why do you say it's 'shady' ?





ToriChan said:


> What do you mean by this? If Tradesy does not seem reputable enough for you, what sites are the better alternative?


I'm not the one who referred to Tradesy as being "shady" but I've made numerous posts here that I'm not impressed with the site's lack of response to blatant fakes. 

IMO, a site that only responds to allegations of fake when buyers complain isn't one I want to do business with. As we've witnessed so many times, many buyers aren't even aware of the existence of counterfeit goods, much less the proliferation. So they are often clueless that an item they received it fake.

Yet when skilled authenticators have contacted Tradesy admin and support with detailed reasons of why items are fake and offered instructions on where to go for authentications to confirm and Tradesy doesn't even send as much as an automated response (much less a "real" response), that tells me that Tradesy is a site more interested in its bottom line than in protecting its reputation as a safe site. 

Whether some would consider this as "shady" is unknown, but IMO, it's unsafe unless you know they product you're buying, know where to go to vet that item and know your seller, do not depend on Tradesy and its use of  authenticators (AF) who have been known to make way more mistakes than they should.


----------



## alansgail

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not the one who referred to Tradesy as being "shady" but I've made numerous posts here that I'm not impressed with the site's lack of response to blatant fakes.
> 
> IMO, a site that only responds to allegations of fake when buyers complain isn't one I want to do business with. As we've witnessed so many times, many buyers aren't even aware of the existence of counterfeit goods, much less the proliferation. So they are often clueless that an item they received it fake.
> 
> Yet when skilled authenticators have contacted Tradesy admin and support with detailed reasons of why items are fake and offered instructions on where to go for authentications to confirm and Tradesy doesn't even send as much as an automated response (much less a "real" response), that tells me that Tradesy is a site more interested in its bottom line than in protecting its reputation as a safe site.
> 
> Whether some would consider this as "shady" is unknown, but IMO, it's unsafe unless you know they product you're buying, know where to go to vet that item and know your seller, do not depend on Tradesy and its use of  authenticators (AF) who have been known to make way more mistakes than they should.


Well stated bb!


----------



## EGBDF

alansgail said:


> Well stated bb!



Ok, well, as a buyer I pretty much consider EVERY reselling website as 'buyer beware'. But Tradesy does present itself as guaranteeing authenticity, so I see your point- many people may take that as true.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> If I list some items, and then go out of town for more than a few days, can I 'edit' my items and then save them as a 'draft'? So they are no longer listed but the listing will still be there to put back up when I return?


You just go to your listings manager, click remove. Then when you come back, you go to your listings manager, click on the tab "removed" and click "restore." Easy peasy!


----------



## whateve

I love Tradesy! I'm hoping to be able to stop selling on ebay. I don't consider Tradesy to be shady. Some sellers are shady; there are shady sellers everywhere. 

Tradesy's protection is better IMO than ebay for both the buyer and seller. On ebay, a buyer can say your item is counterfeit and ebay automatically accepts it as fact. With Paypal, a buyer can come back months later and open a case, and Paypal will freeze your account until you prove your case (if you can). On Tradesy, a buyer can return for any reason but they have to do it within 4 days. They don't have to involve the seller. Neither the buyer nor the seller loses money if there is a return, because Tradesy foots the postage bill. Tradesy removes seller's accounts if they were found to be dishonest in their listing. Yes, there is the possibility of Tradesy making the wrong decision in the case of authenticating, but at least you have a fighting chance. 

Tradesy charges no listing fees. When you list on Tradesy, they tell you exactly how much you will net. They remind you of this when you have to confirm a sale. Ebay charges you an upfront listing fee, then a percentage of the sale, but these fees aren't taken out directly from the proceeds of the sale, but billed later, so some sellers don't even know how much they netted.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> I love Tradesy! I'm hoping to be able to stop selling on ebay. I don't consider Tradesy to be shady. Some sellers are shady; there are shady sellers everywhere.
> 
> Tradesy's protection is better IMO than ebay for both the buyer and seller. On ebay, a buyer can say your item is counterfeit and ebay automatically accepts it as fact. With Paypal, a buyer can come back months later and open a case, and Paypal will freeze your account until you prove your case (if you can). On Tradesy, a buyer can return for any reason but they have to do it within 4 days. They don't have to involve the seller. Neither the buyer nor the seller loses money if there is a return, because Tradesy foots the postage bill. Tradesy removes seller's accounts if they were found to be dishonest in their listing. Yes, there is the possibility of Tradesy making the wrong decision in the case of authenticating, but at least you have a fighting chance.
> 
> Tradesy charges no listing fees. When you list on Tradesy, they tell you exactly how much you will net. They remind you of this when you have to confirm a sale. Ebay charges you an upfront listing fee, then a percentage of the sale, but these fees aren't taken out directly from the proceeds of the sale, but billed later, so some sellers don't even know how much they netted.



+1 I agree! There are shady people on all selling sites as online resell markets as anyone can post. Yes there are fakes on Tradesy, but there are fakes on Poshmark, eBay and other self listing websites. I do like that Tradesy is very clear with how much you'll walk away with from a sale, very good on their part.


----------



## alansgail

whateve said:


> I love Tradesy! I'm hoping to be able to stop selling on ebay. I don't consider Tradesy to be shady. Some sellers are shady; there are shady sellers everywhere.
> 
> Tradesy's protection is better IMO than ebay for both the buyer and seller. On ebay, a buyer can say your item is counterfeit and ebay automatically accepts it as fact. With Paypal, a buyer can come back months later and open a case, and Paypal will freeze your account until you prove your case (if you can). On Tradesy, a buyer can return for any reason but they have to do it within 4 days. They don't have to involve the seller. Neither the buyer nor the seller loses money if there is a return, because Tradesy foots the postage bill. Tradesy removes seller's accounts if they were found to be dishonest in their listing. Yes, there is the possibility of Tradesy making the wrong decision in the case of authenticating, but at least you have a fighting chance.
> 
> Tradesy charges no listing fees. When you list on Tradesy, they tell you exactly how much you will net. They remind you of this when you have to confirm a sale. Ebay charges you an upfront listing fee, then a percentage of the sale, but these fees aren't taken out directly from the proceeds of the sale, but billed later, so some sellers don't even know how much they netted.


Thanks for explaining that so clearly whateve.....I do totally agree with you about eBay alternatives. They're digging themselves into a very deep hole with their new changes, many which seem to be anti-seller, pro buyer.

It's a perfect time for new selling sites to be launching to capture all those who will jump ship off of eBay!


----------



## deacc

I was just browing on Tradesy and notice a few items on reserved. How does one actually do that? Not that I have found anything of interest yet.


----------



## EGBDF

deacc said:


> I was just browing on Tradesy and notice a few items on reserved. How does one actually do that? Not that I have found anything of interest yet.



I think if it's in someone's cart it shows up as reserved?


----------



## whateve

deacc said:


> I was just browing on Tradesy and notice a few items on reserved. How does one actually do that? Not that I have found anything of interest yet.





EGBDF said:


> I think if it's in someone's cart it shows up as reserved?


Yes, that's what I think too. I think you have 10 minutes to checkout.


----------



## whateve

alansgail said:


> Thanks for explaining that so clearly whateve.....I do totally agree with you about eBay alternatives. They're digging themselves into a very deep hole with their new changes, many which seem to be anti-seller, pro buyer.
> 
> It's a perfect time for new selling sites to be launching to capture all those who will jump ship off of eBay!


You're welcome! I've made 3 sales so far on Tradesy and I love that once they are over, they really are over!


----------



## deacc

EGBDF said:


> I think if it's in someone's cart it shows up as reserved?





whateve said:


> Yes, that's what I think too. I think you have 10 minutes to checkout.



Ahhhh! Thanks.  That makes sense.


----------



## Hoosiertech

Any other sellers having issues with Tradesy lately??

Asking if you have receipts and where you got the item?

Saying their brands team thinks an item is not authentic that you know is?

Been selling great there for 6 months now, but things seem different as of late.

The last month or so it seems they have been slower to release our money and if the customer makes a return they just hold our money for weeks and claim their returns team is processing it. Slow to to respond to emails.

Another friend of mine who is a pretty high volume seller is having similar issues. I'm really wondering if they are having money issues or something.


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody know how long it takes for the money to go from your tradesy account to your debit account? I transferred it on Monday and it's still not showing up on my account...


----------



## Hoosiertech

k5ml3k said:


> Anybody know how long it takes for the money to go from your tradesy account to your debit account? I transferred it on Monday and it's still not showing up on my account...


Well previously it had been within a few days typically 3  business days. But lately it seems like it has been taking longer.

I'm starting to be reluctant to list our more expensive items there as they seem to be slower to pay among other issues we have been experiencing as a seller lately.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hoosiertech said:


> Any other sellers having issues with Tradesy lately??
> 
> Asking if you have receipts and where you got the item?
> 
> *Saying their brands team thinks an item is not authentic that you know is?
> *
> Been selling great there for 6 months now, but things seem different as of late.
> 
> The last month or so it seems they have been slower to release our money and if the customer makes a return they just hold our money for weeks and claim their returns team is processing it. Slow to to respond to emails.
> 
> Another friend of mine who is a pretty high volume seller is having similar issues. I'm really wondering if they are having money issues or something.


this is where I have issues. 

Who is their "Brands team?" 
What are their qualifications?
What is their experience?

I've seen so many fakes, contacted them giving reasons why items are fake and a bit of autobiographical background and experience and have never received so much as an acknowledgement of receipt of my issues. (Thus, none of the fakes were ever removed either.)

If they're going to use "authenticators" or if they have experts on board, as buyers and sellers, you have a right to know who's judging your items!


----------



## EGBDF

This is very weird&#8230;.some of my listings have had title changes which I did not do! Changing the brand and bag name. Is anyone else having this? No response from Tradesy.


----------



## atlcoach

Has anyone else been asked to provide a social security number in order to withdraw funds on Tradesy? This just happened to me in the app. I did not do it, but it would not let me withdraw without entering it.


----------



## poopsie

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone else been asked to provide a social security number in order to withdraw funds on Tradesy? This just happened to me in the app. I did not do it, but it would not let me withdraw without entering it.





No----but I do not use apps


----------



## EGBDF

EGBDF said:


> This is very weird.some of my listings have had title changes which I did not do! Changing the brand and bag name. Is anyone else having this? No response from Tradesy.



I'm seeing other listings that have odd titleslike a "Burberry Brooke Black House White Market Patent Other.."


----------



## Hoosiertech

BeenBurned said:


> this is where I have issues.
> 
> Who is their "Brands team?"
> What are their qualifications?
> What is their experience?
> 
> I've seen so many fakes, contacted them giving reasons why items are fake and a bit of autobiographical background and experience and have never received so much as an acknowledgement of receipt of my issues. (Thus, none of the fakes were ever removed either.)
> 
> If they're going to use "authenticators" or if they have experts on board, as buyers and sellers, you have a right to know who's judging your items!



Pretty funny I just sent them an email with pretty much those exact same questions.

Rumor has it they were using ****************** at one point. They have got it wrong on more than one occasion. We carry some less common models that we have good experience with. Whoever was doing their authentication obviously did not.

Granted authentication can be tricky business, especially with the "Super Fakes" out there! This is why we tend to mostly only deal with models we have extensive experience with.

After dealing with Tradesy for many months now as a seller, I do not get the impression they have a very large staff.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> this is where I have issues.
> 
> Who is their "Brands team?"
> What are their qualifications?
> What is their experience?
> 
> I've seen so many fakes, contacted them giving reasons why items are fake and a bit of autobiographical background and experience and have never received so much as an acknowledgement of receipt of my issues. (Thus, none of the fakes were ever removed either.)
> 
> If they're going to use "authenticators" or if they have experts on board, as buyers and sellers, you have a right to know who's judging your items!





Hoosiertech said:


> Pretty funny I just sent them an email with pretty much those exact same questions.
> 
> *Rumor has it they were using ****************** at one point.* They have got it wrong on more than one occasion. We carry some less common models that we have good experience with. Whoever was doing their authentication obviously did not.
> 
> Granted authentication can be tricky business, especially with the "Super Fakes" out there! This is why we tend to mostly only deal with models we have extensive experience with.
> 
> After dealing with Tradesy for many months now as a seller, I do not get the impression they have a very large staff.


I don't think it was rumor. I heard the same thing and someone had confirmed it. 

And that's a real problem. AF tries to be expert in brands which they have absolutely no business doing! I'm aware of "mistakes" in just about any brand I can think of and those mistakes cost buyers and sellers a lot of money and reputations.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> This is very weird.some of my listings have had title changes which I did not do! Changing the brand and bag name. Is anyone else having this? No response from Tradesy.





EGBDF said:


> I'm seeing other listings that have odd titleslike a "Burberry Brooke Black House White Market Patent Other.."


I don't think there is a place to input a title for Tradesy. There is a place to put the brand, style name and number, color, etc. Then Tradesy uses all the information you've provided and makes a title.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I don't think there is a place to input a title for Tradesy. There is a place to put the brand, style name and number, color, etc. Then Tradesy uses all the information you've provided and makes a title.



My titles are back to normal now&#8230;and you're right, I couldn't edit the titles directly and take out the wrong brand names in them. I tried re-typing the info that they use to make the title but it didn't work.

eta: I just received a nice email reply from Tradesy saying they were aware of the problem and fixed it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> this is where I have issues.
> 
> Who is their "Brands team?"
> What are their qualifications?
> What is their experience?
> 
> I've seen so many fakes, contacted them giving reasons why items are fake and a bit of autobiographical background and experience and have never received so much as an acknowledgement of receipt of my issues. (Thus, none of the fakes were ever removed either.)
> 
> If they're going to use "authenticators" or if they have experts on board, as buyers and sellers, you have a right to know who's judging your items!


I've reported several items and they've been removed. This seller used to have lots of fakes listed: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/1639236/

Now as far as I can tell, she only has this one: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...er-and-hang-tag-key-ring-2951569/?tref=closet which I haven't reported.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've reported several items and they've been removed. This seller used to have lots of fakes listed: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/1639236/
> 
> Now as far as I can tell, she only has this one: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...er-and-hang-tag-key-ring-2951569/?tref=closet which I haven't reported.


Based on what I've seen of that seller (and others) is that she knows which items are fake and which are authentic. 

December's Child (on Tradesy) sells on both ebay and Tradesy yet her ebay listings don't include fakes. But I suspect that knowing she can get away with it on Tradesy, she lists the fakes there and lists her genuine Coach items on both ebay AND Tradesy.


----------



## LoubFashionista

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone else been asked to provide a social security number in order to withdraw funds on Tradesy? This just happened to me in the app. I did not do it, but it would not let me withdraw without entering it.


I also noticed this on the Tradesy app and I never verified myself since my payouts are always inaccurate on the app anyway and I wait until I sign on my computer to transfer. When I go to the website it says that I've been verified and they will frequently ask me to verify my identity. From what I understand, if you give your SSN and your bank routing information you can become a 'verified seller' which makes your closet look more established/trusted...


----------



## LoubFashionista

Hoosiertech said:


> Well previously it had been within a few days typically 3  business days. But lately it seems like it has been taking longer.
> 
> I'm starting to be reluctant to list our more expensive items there as they seem to be slower to pay among other issues we have been experiencing as a seller lately.


When I first started to use Tradesy a few months ago my funds were in escrow for 4 days and transfers took 2-3 days to my bank. Recently I've had over $12k in pending bank transfers and it took well over a week to get about $3k of it and I'm still waiting for the rest. It's difficult since I was relying on quick transfers to buy new inventory and pay bills... Something seems off lately


----------



## Seun Soth

Should I be concerned? I purchased a pre-loved Louis Vuitton Trouville on e-bay earlier this month and had it authenticated by ******************. All my research gave me 99% confidence level that it is authenticate but since I' m not really familiar with this model as it is a discontinued piece, I wanted it confirmed by a third party.


----------



## atlcoach

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone else been asked to provide a social security number in order to withdraw funds on Tradesy? This just happened to me in the app. I did not do it, but it would not let me withdraw without entering it.




I'm now unable to transfer funds to my bank account without providing a social security number. First it happened in the app and now on the web site as well. The message says "For your security, please verify our SSN before using this account" and in small print at the bottom "We will not store your Social Security Number". Odd that is says "verify OUR social security number". Tried transferring to PayPal as well and I can't do that without providing SSN either.


----------



## kham

atlcoach said:


> I'm now unable to transfer funds to my bank account without providing a social security number. First it happened in the app and now on the web site as well. The message says "For your security, please verify our SSN before using this account" and in small print at the bottom "We will not store your Social Security Number". Odd that is says "verify OUR social security number". Tried transferring to PayPal as well and I can't do that without providing SSN either.




I had it happen. I did it and it verified my account. It was after I had quite a few withdrawals though.


----------



## atlcoach

kham said:


> I had it happen. I did it and it verified my account. It was after I had quite a few withdrawals though.




I just found this in the FAQs: if you've got over $1000 of available cash, you may be required to verify your identity before you can make additional transfers. Our payment processor, Stripe, is required to verify your identity to comply with "know your customer" laws.


----------



## beekmanhill

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone else been asked to provide a social security number in order to withdraw funds on Tradesy? This just happened to me in the app. I did not do it, but it would not let me withdraw without entering it.



No, absolutely not.  Don't give it to them.  They have no right to ask for it.  

Have they been hacked maybe?

http://www.identityhawk.com/Who-Can-Lawfully-Request-My-Social-Security-Number


----------



## Hoosiertech

beekmanhill said:


> No, absolutely not.  Don't give it to them.  They have no right to ask for it.
> 
> Have they been hacked maybe?
> 
> http://www.identityhawk.com/Who-Can-Lawfully-Request-My-Social-Security-Number


From the linked document you referenced

" &#8226; You'll be engaging in a transaction that requires notification to the Internal Revenue Service; or

&#8226; You're initiating a financial transaction subject to federal Customer Identification Program rules. "

I'm guessing tradesy could fall under one or both of these definitions. They surely have to report who they are making payments to for their tax purposes. They requested our tax info also recently. I'm guessing there are thresholds, example PayPal will send you a 1099 and report to the IRS once you reach $20,000 and 200 transactions. There was some law a few years back establishing new rules and thresholds for Internet companies to report for taxes.


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't remember giving my SS no to PayPal, but I could be wrong.  I withdraw my money from PayPal by check.


----------



## whateve

beekmanhill said:


> I don't remember giving my SS no to PayPal, but I could be wrong.  I withdraw my money from PayPal by check.


You don't have to give Paypal your SS no. if you don't meet the limit that has to be reported to the IRS.


----------



## 604girl

atlcoach said:


> I'm now unable to transfer funds to my bank account without providing a social security number. First it happened in the app and now on the web site as well. The message says "For your security, please verify our SSN before using this account" and in small print at the bottom "We will not store your Social Security Number". Odd that is says "verify OUR social security number". Tried transferring to PayPal as well and I can't do that without providing SSN either.



OMG same thing happened to me today. They asked for my bank routing number and account number with the SSN on the (Manage Payout) Page. After I input all that information thinking it would go through. It has an additional VERIFY ME page requesting me to upload my government ID such as driver license or passport. 

I really dont feel comfortable uploading my information online. This is so annoying now I have money stuck in there. This is bothering me so much but CS is not open until Monday.


----------



## kham

604girl said:


> OMG same thing happened to me today. They asked for my bank routing number and account number with the SSN on the (Manage Payout) Page. After I input all that information thinking it would go through. It has an additional VERIFY ME page requesting me to upload my government ID such as driver license or passport.
> 
> I really dont feel comfortable uploading my information online. This is so annoying now I have money stuck in there. This is bothering me so much but CS is not open until Monday.




I did everything but upload identification. When I was done, I refreshed and my account had the green check as verified.


----------



## atlcoach

Hoosiertech said:


> From the linked document you referenced
> 
> "  You'll be engaging in a transaction that requires notification to the Internal Revenue Service; or
> 
>  You're initiating a financial transaction subject to federal Customer Identification Program rules. "
> 
> I'm guessing tradesy could fall under one or both of these definitions. They surely have to report who they are making payments to for their tax purposes. They requested our tax info also recently. I'm guessing there are thresholds, example PayPal will send you a 1099 and report to the IRS once you reach $20,000 and 200 transactions. There was some law a few years back establishing new rules and thresholds for Internet companies to report for taxes.




I haven't reached $20,000 in sales. I really don't like the idea of giving them my SSN but they have $500 of my money. Ugh!!


----------



## whateve

atlcoach said:


> I haven't reached $20,000 in sales. I really don't like the idea of giving them my SSN but they have $500 of my money. Ugh!!


This is scary! I just made another sale today. I've never withdrawn anything.


----------



## beekmanhill

whateve said:


> You don't have to give Paypal your SS no. if you don't meet the limit that has to be reported to the IRS.



But why would Tradesy be different from PayPal.  Is it a question of transferring funds to a bank, or is it a question of $ limits.


----------



## beekmanhill

604girl said:


> OMG same thing happened to me today. They asked for my bank routing number and account number with the SSN on the (Manage Payout) Page. After I input all that information thinking it would go through. It has an additional VERIFY ME page requesting me to upload my government ID such as driver license or passport.
> 
> I really dont feel comfortable uploading my information online. This is so annoying now I have money stuck in there. This is bothering me so much but CS is not open until Monday.



WOW, I would not feel comfortable either.   And it's bad that CS is closed weekends.


----------



## NANI1972

Isn't the $20,000 threshold for reporting to the irs per calendar year though?


----------



## saintgermain

I have the worst luck with Tradesy! A few months ago I was suspended because their "brands team" said a Chanel bag I sold was fake (it was definitely not) and I got positive authentications from both ****************** and Etinceler proving it was authentic. I forwarded the pdf COAs to them, and they still insisted their brands team was correct. WTF! I thought they used ****************** anyways, but I guess now they just guess in house willy nilly. Mysteriously, they decided to reopen my account so I began listing item again.

Now, a buyer who purchased a very expensive platinum and diamond necklace from me 3 MONTHS ago (!!!!) returned the item (I thought their return policy was 4 days, not three whole months), claiming that the necklace is inauthentic. I forwarded them my receipt and a valuation document prepared by a licensed gemologist, waiting to hear back. It makes me nervous because I have lots of money waiting to clear in my escrow, if they suspend me again I won't have these funds! And even though I have clear proof the item is authentic, who knows if they will believe me or if they will just do what they want like last time.

Also, this buyer had 3 months! They could've swapped it out for a fake one or gave it to a jeweler to take out the diamonds and replace them with glass.

And get this- a month ago, this same buyer of this same item contacted them and said the diamonds were replaced with fake diamond material but didn't want a return. Now the buyer attempts again to defraud by saying it is in authentic.

I am super worried! I can't believe this is allowed to happen and a buyer can defraud like this after 3 whole months, 2 attempted tries at defrauding, and even with proof of receipt and documentation

I sell on here due to Ebay buyers harassing me and making me nervous, but even after using Ebay for over a decade and despite their problems and sleepless nights, I have never encountered somebody swapping out diamonds for glass or returning 3 months after purchase!


----------



## NANI1972

Valentino 10% off until midnight PST tonight! Some nice rockstuds available!


----------



## uadjit

saintgermain said:


> I have the worst luck with Tradesy! A few months ago I was suspended because their "brands team" said a Chanel bag I sold was fake (it was definitely not) and I got positive authentications from both ****************** and Etinceler proving it was authentic. I forwarded the pdf COAs to them, and they still insisted their brands team was correct. WTF! I thought they used ****************** anyways, but I guess now they just guess in house willy nilly. Mysteriously, they decided to reopen my account so I began listing item again.
> 
> Now, a buyer who purchased a very expensive platinum and diamond necklace from me 3 MONTHS ago (!!!!) returned the item (I thought their return policy was 4 days, not three whole months), claiming that the necklace is inauthentic. I forwarded them my receipt and a valuation document prepared by a licensed gemologist, waiting to hear back. It makes me nervous because I have lots of money waiting to clear in my escrow, if they suspend me again I won't have these funds! And even though I have clear proof the item is authentic, who knows if they will believe me or if they will just do what they want like last time.
> 
> Also, this buyer had 3 months! They could've swapped it out for a fake one or gave it to a jeweler to take out the diamonds and replace them with glass.
> 
> And get this- a month ago, this same buyer of this same item contacted them and said the diamonds were replaced with fake diamond material but didn't want a return. Now the buyer attempts again to defraud by saying it is in authentic.
> 
> I am super worried! I can't believe this is allowed to happen and a buyer can defraud like this after 3 whole months, 2 attempted tries at defrauding, and even with proof of receipt and documentation
> 
> I sell on here due to Ebay buyers harassing me and making me nervous, but even after using Ebay for over a decade and despite their problems and sleepless nights, I have never encountered somebody swapping out diamonds for glass or returning 3 months after purchase!



I don't blame you for being worried. This is a complicated situation. Maybe you should start a separate thread on it to get some varied viewpoints/advice on proceeding.


----------



## knightal

Sellers, I tried to print the prepaid label last night, and it came out distorted (ie the 2nd half of the label on the right is on the left hand side, if this makes sense).  Has it happened to anyone else?  Was it a browser or an OS problem?  This is the 2nd time I tried using their labels, and it went smoothly the first time.  I contacted the customer service, and they are out for the weekend.  I guess I will have to wait.

Also regarding the SSN verification - I entered mine so that I can withdraw the $90 balance and it said, "We could not verify your information, please try again."  What does that mean?  Is the system down?

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I reported a fake on Tradesy today and within a few hours it was gone. I reported something on ebay around the same time and it's still up.


----------



## whateve

knightal said:


> Sellers, I tried to print the prepaid label last night, and it came out distorted (ie the 2nd half of the label on the right is on the left hand side, if this makes sense).  Has it happened to anyone else?  Was it a browser or an OS problem?  This is the 2nd time I tried using their labels, and it went smoothly the first time.  I contacted the customer service, and they are out for the weekend.  I guess I will have to wait.
> 
> Also regarding the SSN verification - I entered mine so that I can withdraw the $90 balance and it said, "We could not verify your information, please try again."  What does that mean?  Is the system down?
> 
> Thanks!


Can't you just print the screen and then paste it into Paint (if you have windows), then print from there? Or use the snipping tool to cut it and place it on a document to print?

I think there are some glitches with Tradesy today. I listed a few items and it ignored half of the photos I uploaded. It took 4 or 5 tries to get all the photos uploaded. Then later there was static on the screen.


----------



## atlcoach

NANI1972 said:


> Isn't the $20,000 threshold for reporting to the irs per calendar year though?




That's what I thought. I'll never reach $20k in a year as I am just mostly selling my own used goods. I hope they don't report those sales to the IRS. That's the last thing I need.


----------



## NANI1972

atlcoach said:


> That's what I thought. I'll never reach $20k in a year as I am just mostly selling my own used goods. I hope they don't report those sales to the IRS. That's the last thing I need.




I agree, even if I reached 20k it's not like I've made that much or even remotely close to that, it's not like what I'm selling I got for free or make a huge profit on the items!


----------



## knightal

whateve said:


> Can't you just print the screen and then paste it into Paint (if you have windows), then print from there? Or use the snipping tool to cut it and place it on a document to print?
> 
> I think there are some glitches with Tradesy today. I listed a few items and it ignored half of the photos I uploaded. It took 4 or 5 tries to get all the photos uploaded. Then later there was static on the screen.



Here's what the label looks like (I blanked out all the personal information).  The bottom part can be put back together but not the top part where the "stamp" is.


----------



## ToriChan

knightal said:


> Here's what the label looks like (I blanked out all the personal information).  The bottom part can be put back together but not the top part where the "stamp" is.



There was someone a few pages back with the same issue, call Tradesy support tomorrow and ask them to provide a new label. That should work!


----------



## whateve

I bought a small and cheap thing today that could easily be shipped first class. The seller is waiting for the shipping kit. For a $36 item, $8 of it is the shipping cost.


----------



## Fashionscholar

uadjit said:


> Frankly. I don't even care if it is from tradesy, don't send them a picture of your photo ID, especially not via email. That is not something they should be asking you to do, IMHO.
> 
> You can probably add some of those things directly by logging into your account at tradesy, don't provide the info any other way.


Its none of their business. None of that data is secure. I don't provide public anything and I am surely not linking my personal facebook page or my professional linkedin page to some website where I sell a few items every quarter or so as a hobby. Not their business. They get paid and the buyers get their goods - they have my paypal to pay me - even pay pal doesn't have all that so called verification information and they've been doing just fine with me for the past decade. If Tradesy is now using some fly by night company that's been around for 4 years - I surely wouldn't reveal any data. The company could go out of business tomorrow - I don't care how much venture capital money they got. NOT worth the hassel - they claim its for MY security THEY get this info? No - it's for my security they don't get the into. Not needed to transact business.


----------



## Fashionscholar

atlcoach said:


> I haven't reached $20,000 in sales. I really don't like the idea of giving them my SSN but they have $500 of my money. Ugh!!


File a complaint with the Consumer Financial Protection Agency - I am. They must release money you earned. Apparently - I've been looking - as of May 21 they started using some company named Stripe to do their payment processing. They got a lot of venture capital money to compete against pay pal but that doesn't mean squat. They could be out of business next week. They only started up in 2010 - I'm not giving some ridiculous company my SSN - and if Tradesy does not release my funds - then they can explain themselves to the CFPA.  They can not hold earned money hostage. I will not be confirming any more sales with them either. So aggravated I can't even tell you. THis is the link to file a complaint  http://www.consumerfinance.gov/complaint/


----------



## Fashionscholar

chanelish said:


> Tradesy doesn't store the data. In these kinds of systems, they send it to Stripe which compares it to some database somewhere and tells Tradesy its legit or not. I have my own shopify store so I've had to deal with stripe before - honestly, way better than paypal


That makes no sense - what are they comparing it to? They don't have the info. They have no info. I wouldn't have trusted Tradesy with it just like I didn't trust Etsy with it and I wouldn't open an Etsy account until they finally stopped requiring all that personal data - they finally saw the light. If you GIVE Stripe the infor - which nobody else has - there is nothing to compare. They are just gathering information about you. Now they can run a credit check to see who the social security number belongs to - but who wants them to do that? You want an inquiry on your credit because you sold a $36 purse you had sitting in your closet which may then ower your credit score? I don't even use my name - I use a name I made up to sell because I don't want a conflict with my real job - crazy buyers trying to find me at my actual work. And Tradesy DOES SAVE your data - THEY HAVE YOUR CARD NUMBER or YOUR PAY PAL - if that is working - that is enough. I withdrew all the time before that - no problems. I didn't keep putting the info in - they saved it and it is there on their servers as part of your account.  PAY PAL doesn't even have this information that they want to "verify" - if you are withdrawing to an account that doesn't already have the info they can't possible be verifying anything. There is nothing to verify - Pay Pal doesn't ask for it because they don't need it - you can provide it if you want them to issue you credit but if you are just using them as a transfer agent they don't have it, need it or want it.  IF someone gets your Tradesy account password and tries to withdraw the money to the account you have on file - there is no problem there either. BUt now that they are using this company and giving them access to my account data - I will be deleting it. Tradesy really screwed up a good thing - 5 years and counting down.


----------



## Fashionscholar

Sorry for all these posts - I actually need 10 so I can be able to start a new thread - but apparently this is the company they want to give your information too - even the merchants it has been doing business with apparently have been complaining - it is alot of complaints for such a young company. I am just warning my fellow sellers - it might be worth suspending your sales until they find a work around. https://www.cardpaymentoptions.com/credit-card-processors/stripe/


----------



## CSamoylov

I wanted to really like Tradesy however, after selling $20k worth of authentic Chanel bags in 2 weeks today I received an email that I sold a fake which isn't possible as it was authenticated. I checked my bank account and have only received $2k of the $20k owed. I've called and emailed with no response. Has anyone else had this happen? Any advice ?


----------



## uadjit

CSamoylov said:


> I wanted to really like Tradesy however, after selling $20k worth of authentic Chanel bags in 2 weeks today I received an email that I sold a fake which isn't possible as it was authenticated. I checked my bank account and have only received $2k of the $20k owed. I've called and emailed with no response. Has anyone else had this happen? Any advice ?



It hasn't happened to me, personally but the reliability of their authenticators has come under some serious scrutiny here lately. I would send them another copy of the authentication letter you received for the purse in question and demand your money. And if they still continue to withhold your money and ignore your contacts I'd really consider lawyering up.


----------



## CSamoylov

uadjit said:


> It hasn't happened to me, personally but the reliability of their authenticators has come under some serious scrutiny here lately. I would send them another copy of the authentication letter you received for the purse in question and demand your money. And if they still continue to withhold your money and ignore your contacts I'd really consider lawyering up.


That seems what it's coming down to. When I called and spoke with their customer service person she wasn't of any help so I asked to speak to her manager. Her Manager gave me a fake name, I know this because she said she was the only customer service manager at Tradesy however, if you look on LinkedIn their Tradesy Customer Service manager name is Ashton, not the name given to me. I asked to speak to her supervisor, to which she said she had no supervisor and hung up on me. I later received an email from Kathy (authentication) who told me the bag was fake and my account is frozen. After doing more research I realized the date code of the Chanel is 5-series which changed mid-way through at 57xxxxx. I have a 57xxxxx series bag when the interior changed and they are saying it's fake because it doesn't look like the 51-56 series. I did google their in-house authentication and she has no previous authentication experience whatsoever. She worked at Victoria Secret retail and other retail bra shop in sales. It's frustrating that they've hired someone to do this job that clearly doesn't know what she's doing. So many people 'claim' they are authenticators but, how many REALLY could authenticate and be accurate 100%? Will keep you posted here though.


----------



## uadjit

CSamoylov said:


> That seems what it's coming down to. When I called and spoke with their customer service person she wasn't of any help so I asked to speak to her manager. Her Manager gave me a fake name, I know this because she said she was the only customer service manager at Tradesy however, if you look on LinkedIn their Tradesy Customer Service manager name is Ashton, not the name given to me. I asked to speak to her supervisor, to which she said she had no supervisor and hung up on me. I later received an email from Kathy (authentication) who told me the bag was fake and my account is frozen. After doing more research I realized the date code of the Chanel is 5-series which changed mid-way through at 57xxxxx. I have a 57xxxxx series bag when the interior changed and they are saying it's fake because it doesn't look like the 51-56 series. I did google their in-house authentication and she has no previous authentication experience whatsoever. She worked at Victoria Secret retail and other retail bra shop in sales. It's frustrating that they've hired someone to do this job that clearly doesn't know what she's doing. So many people 'claim' they are authenticators but, how many REALLY could authenticate and be accurate 100%? Will keep you posted here though.



Well, I really don't know how their authentication scheme is set up because some people here have said they use ***************** (also unreliable) but there's no way that one person could have the expertise to authenticate everything they sell on Tradesy. 

But even if the bag in question turned out to be counterfeit they have no right to withhold the proceeds from all the other bags you've sold. And they also need to communicate with you regarding the issue that has come up.


----------



## ledobe

I wonder if all of this new drama with sellers accounts has anything to do with my $80 purchase being cancelled.  It's no biggie (yeah, I need another coach duffle-not!) but it just seemed weird.  The seller had a lot of items and I wonder if she started having issues and just cancelled the sale.

Probably just as well for me-or so I tell my lil broken heart!


----------



## ToriChan

atlcoach said:


> That's what I thought. I'll never reach $20k in a year as I am just mostly selling my own used goods. I hope they don't report those sales to the IRS. That's the last thing I need.



Are they asking that you must give them your SSN? When they asked me they also offered me to send a picture of my licence or passport (which is the better option IMO even though I'd prefer neither).


----------



## atlcoach

ToriChan said:


> Are they asking that you must give them your SSN? When they asked me they also offered me to send a picture of my licence or passport (which is the better option IMO even though I'd prefer neither).




Yes, no other option to withdraw money without giving it.  I noticed complaints are being posted on their Facebook page, too.


----------



## Fashionscholar

Ok so I apologize for all my venting but I was really feeling scammed.

I go back to my TRADESY IS SO AWESOME singing of their praises.

I emailed & chatted with them expressing how upset I was & letting them know if the earnings weren't released without my giving their processor my personal data that I was filing formal complaints with the AG & or CFPA by the end of the day. 

By the end of the day - I went to manage payouts and all was back to normal. The verify me link was still there for people who I guess have over a certain volume of transactions but for me I just used my normal way of transferring money out. 

I don't know if I"d feel secure ever accumulating money in the Tradesy account again so if I want to buy something there I will just eat the 2.9% transaction fees but I"m happy again 

I guess they just needed time to make the adjustments and incentive from really angry users. 

BTW - I LOVE how they manage their authentications too - I am glad they cancel sellers after 2 bad deals because the LAST thing I would ever want to see is Tradesy turn into an Ebay filled with scamming sellers and con artist buyers or an Ebay/ETSY where 3/4 of the sellers on there are pretty much chinese clones all selling junk from the same chinese distributors. 

So yes - I'm back to my Tradesy LOVE & I apologize for my brief bought of PMS. 

That SSN thing with Stripe was really a shock and the more I looked into Stripe and saw so many complaints - the more determined I was to stay out of their data base. 

Peace all :giggles::greengrin::lolots:


----------



## Fashionscholar

uadjit said:


> Well, I really don't know how their authentication scheme is set up because some people here have said they use ***************** (also unreliable) but there's no way that one person could have the expertise to authenticate everything they sell on Tradesy.
> 
> But even if the bag in question turned out to be counterfeit they have no right to withhold the proceeds from all the other bags you've sold. And they also need to communicate with you regarding the issue that has come up.


I think you should just sell bags or designer stuff if you actually bought it from the designer store yourself - don't second hand sell anything unless you have a professional authenticate it and don't put high end stuff for sale before you get it authenticated. Those rules are pretty simple and should keep you out of trouble. 

As a buyer if a seller is caught once, and especially not twice,  I wouldn't want them allowed to sell anything anymore either. 

I have stuff I bought from a thrift shop I want to sell but I don't because although from what I believe -from doing some online research - that they are authentic, I'm not SUREe & I don't want to pay to have them authenticated before listing so I just don't list. 

I have other stuff I bought myself first hand so I know is genuine and that's what  I list and I never once have been flagged. 

Overall I think they are really open minded, trying really hard to have a strong seller support while weeding out those that try to pull one over every now and then. Although some buyers don't even care about authenticity -if they got a good enough price and it looks good to them - that's not the kind of shop Tradesy wants to run. 

Yeah for Tradesy being tuff on counterfeits!


----------



## OCDforCoach

whateve said:


> I've reported several items and they've been removed. This seller used to have lots of fakes listed: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/1639236/
> 
> Now as far as I can tell, she only has this one: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...er-and-hang-tag-key-ring-2951569/?tref=closet which I haven't reported.



First, let me say that this is my very first post on this Forum EV-ER, so please excuse me if I make a mistake.  I am December's Child at Tradesy. Your post came to my attention, and I must respectfully ask you to either substantiate your claim that I "used to have lots of fakes listed", or withdraw it. As you must know, you can go into my "SOLD" closet on Tradesy (accessible by anyone) and identify what sales I have made that are fake. I assure you that the only items I have ever pulled off Tradesy, are items that were also posted, and were sold, on ebay. In addition I have never removed a "fake"... as I wouldn't have posted it in the first place, if I knew it was fake. In fact, there is one item referenced in this and ben burned's post that is still listed on Tradesy, as I have not learned yet how to authenticate items in this Forum. However I will probably now pull it, as I am convinced you both are frequent posters and are well qualified. I am proud of my reputation on ebay, I have been there for almost 5 years now and I think I do a great job in selling people amazing bags at great prices. And I am hoping to build the same reputation on Tradesy (been there 8 months), and so your completely untrue casual statement has me looking for a retraction. 
Thanks for listening, I look forward to your response. Kind regards.


----------



## Fashionscholar

OCDforCoach said:


> First, let me say that this is my very first post on this Forum EV-ER, so please excuse me if I make a mistake.  I am December's Child at Tradesy. Your post came to my attention, and I must respectfully ask you to either substantiate your claim that I "used to have lots of fakes listed", or withdraw it. As you must know, you can go into my "SOLD" closet on Tradesy (accessible by anyone) and identify what sales I have made that are fake. I assure you that the only items I have ever pulled off Tradesy, are items that were also posted, and were sold, on ebay. In addition I have never removed a "fake"... as I wouldn't have posted it in the first place, if I knew it was fake. In fact, there is one item referenced in this and ben burned's post that is still listed on Tradesy, as I have not learned yet how to authenticate items in this Forum. However I will probably now pull it, as I am convinced you both are frequent posters and are well qualified. I am proud of my reputation on ebay, I have been there for almost 5 years now and I think I do a great job in selling people amazing bags at great prices. And I am hoping to build the same reputation on Tradesy (been there 8 months), and so your completely untrue casual statement has me looking for a retraction.
> Thanks for listening, I look forward to your response. Kind regards.


Was posting about something entirely different but couldn't help respond to you - Don't worry about it - manufacturers actually pay professionals to troll online websites flagging fakes so those are the ones that the owners really pay attention too - they have the weight of the manufacturers behind them. I've seen job ads from them - they train and pay professionals to report. Sometimes competitors will try and tag you if they feel threatened because Ebay would take down but Tradesy doesn't. I get a few trolls too and I only list low end stuff mostly- they are self appointed and nobody pays them - I've gotten questions on stuff from them (more like challenges) too about condition and stuff- people with no purchases - I actually wind up reporting them and Tradesy will close them down too because they neither want nor need busy bodies "helping" them police things. They don't want their sellers harassed anymore then they want them selling fakes. So don't worry - if you are legit and your stuff is good - just keep smiling and don't mind what anybody else says because in the end all the matters is what your customers and the platform you sell on thinks and I feel Tradesy throws out a pretty good balance protecting all sides - as long as you're legit.


----------



## CSamoylov

Fashionscholar said:


> I think you should just sell bags or designer stuff if you actually bought it from the designer store yourself - don't second hand sell anything unless you have a professional authenticate it and don't put high end stuff for sale before you get it authenticated. Those rules are pretty simple and should keep you out of trouble.
> 
> As a buyer if a seller is caught once, and especially not twice,  I wouldn't want them allowed to sell anything anymore either.
> 
> I have stuff I bought from a thrift shop I want to sell but I don't because although from what I believe -from doing some online research - that they are authentic, I'm not SUREe & I don't want to pay to have them authenticated before listing so I just don't list.
> 
> I have other stuff I bought myself first hand so I know is genuine and that's what  I list and I never once have been flagged.
> 
> Overall I think they are really open minded, trying really hard to have a strong seller support while weeding out those that try to pull one over every now and then. Although some buyers don't even care about authenticity -if they got a good enough price and it looks good to them - that's not the kind of shop Tradesy wants to run.
> 
> Yeah for Tradesy being tuff on counterfeits!


I honestly agree to disagree based on personal experience. I'm a professional seller and was on Tradesy. I only sell Chanel because, it's the only item I feel comfortable enough selling. My account was suspended today for selling a "fake" which to my knowledge and expertise was not fake. I had it authenticated by a trusted authentication service who is well known on TPF and verified the bag is in fact authentic. I understand they want to avoid the sale of fakes on their site but, IMO they're going about it all wrong. Why not, create a holding period of 24 hours and authenticate the items before they are posted? Instead, they allow anyone to post anything and then it's up to the buyers to authenticate items and the sellers to defend themselves. Because, they have a zero tolerance policy all of my items have been pulled for something that was not my fault at all. Rather, they could have temporarily put my account on hold but instead were extremely rude to me over the phone and even hung up on me. It's as if they are the judge and the jury and do not allow honest sellers to make a stand for themselves? That's not right.


----------



## Fashionscholar

chanelish said:


> Payment processors are regulated by the government to require identity verification (i'm guessing they use this - http://www.ssa.gov/cbsv/webservice.html) at certain earnings amounts under 'Know Your Customer' laws. Theres a reason every major site requires it at a certain earnings amount (for example, Amazon requires it at $1000). I don't think you'd win any sort of case with the 'Consumer Protection Agency' since its our own laws that require it:
> http://www.pwc.com/gx/en/financial-...now-your-customer-quick-reference-guide.jhtml


You only got half of it - if you read the actual law - they are only obligated to send tax forms to sellers who make $20,000 in sales. That's all. By default they need to verify those people which the threshold is 200 sales but that's a calendar year. So there is no requirement that they verify anybody who is not even approaching $20,000 in sales - if you sell $5 hair clips and you hit 200 sales they might choose to verify but it would be stupid if your 200 sales hits in October. It is common sense they aren't applying. So actually they don't have to do anything for most hobbyists on Tradesy. That's why Pay Pal doesn't bother and Balance (the processor Tradesy used before Stripe didn't bother) and Tradesy didn't care. I am hoping Tradesy will intervene and tell them they can only ask for verification on sellers who hit 200 sales in a calendar year or $20,000 on sales - maybe as they get close to that limit - but they must release funds to the rest of us. Anyway that's what they did for me after I chatted with the rep and emailed them. It is funny what people think is a legal requirement when it is in fact nothing like that. And I think you posted the wrong link because the link you posted is meaningless - about foreigners and money laundering!


----------



## Fashionscholar

CSamoylov said:


> I honestly agree to disagree based on personal experience. I'm a professional seller and was on Tradesy. I only sell Chanel because, it's the only item I feel comfortable enough selling. My account was suspended today for selling a "fake" which to my knowledge and expertise was not fake. I had it authenticated by a trusted authentication service who is well known on TPF and verified the bag is in fact authentic. I understand they want to avoid the sale of fakes on their site but, IMO they're going about it all wrong. Why not, create a holding period of 24 hours and authenticate the items before they are posted? Instead, they allow anyone to post anything and then it's up to the buyers to authenticate items and the sellers to defend themselves. Because, they have a zero tolerance policy all of my items have been pulled for something that was not my fault at all. Rather, they could have temporarily put my account on hold but instead were extremely rude to me over the phone and even hung up on me. It's as if they are the judge and the jury and do not allow honest sellers to make a stand for themselves? That's not right.


Oh I'm sorry - maybe send them a letter apologizing and telling them you were acting in good faith on reliance of this authenticating service but that in the future you will not use them anymore and will find another service to use and they might reopen your shop. I understand your frustration - you relied on so called experts that were wrong - it happens but it stinks. Experts disagree on stuff all the time but I think since you went the extra mile to protect your clients that might count for something. Good luck!


----------



## NANI1972

Fashionscholar said:


> Ok so I apologize for all my venting but I was really feeling scammed.
> 
> I go back to my TRADESY IS SO AWESOME singing of their praises.
> 
> I emailed & chatted with them expressing how upset I was & letting them know if the earnings weren't released without my giving their processor my personal data that I was filing formal complaints with the AG & or CFPA by the end of the day.
> 
> By the end of the day - I went to manage payouts and all was back to normal. The verify me link was still there for people who I guess have over a certain volume of transactions but for me I just used my normal way of transferring money out.
> 
> I don't know if I"d feel secure ever accumulating money in the Tradesy account again so if I want to buy something there I will just eat the 2.9% transaction fees but I"m happy again
> 
> I guess they just needed time to make the adjustments and incentive from really angry users.
> 
> BTW - I LOVE how they manage their authentications too *- I am glad they cancel sellers after 2 bad deals because the LAST thing I would ever want to see is Tradesy turn into an Ebay filled with scamming sellers* and con artist buyers or an Ebay/ETSY where 3/4 of the sellers on there are pretty much chinese clones all selling junk from the same chinese distributors.
> 
> So yes - I'm back to my Tradesy LOVE & I apologize for my brief bought of PMS.
> 
> That SSN thing with Stripe was really a shock and the more I looked into Stripe and saw so many complaints - the more determined I was to stay out of their data base.
> 
> Peace all :giggles::greengrin::lolots:



Responding to bolded text: The problem with this policy is that Tradsey for one does not have reliable and knowledgeable authenticaters, second any misguided or remorseful buyer can claim fake even if an item is indeed authentic and Tradsey without proper authentication and communication with the seller puts a strike on the seller's account so their "two strikes and your out" policy leaves a lot to be desired, it really is an unfair platform for sellers than any buyer can purchase and item that is authentic then claim it's fake and Tradsey suspends your account.


----------



## CSamoylov

NANI1972 said:


> Responding to bolded text: The problem with this policy is that Tradsey for one does not have reliable and knowledgeable authenticaters, second any misguided or remorseful buyer can claim fake even if an item is indeed authentic and Tradsey without proper authentication and communication with the seller puts a strike on the sellers account so their "two strikes and your out" policy leaves a lot to be desired, it really is an unfair platform for sellers than any buyer can purchase and item that is authentic then claim it's fake and Tradsey suspends your account.


+1 to this.


----------



## OCDforCoach

Fashionscholar said:


> Was posting about something entirely different but couldn't help respond to you - Don't worry about it - manufacturers actually pay professionals to troll online websites flagging fakes so those are the ones that the owners really pay attention too - they have the weight of the manufacturers behind them. I've seen job ads from them - they train and pay professionals to report. Sometimes competitors will try and tag you if they feel threatened because Ebay would take down but Tradesy doesn't. I get a few trolls too and I only list low end stuff mostly- they are self appointed and nobody pays them - I've gotten questions on stuff from them (more like challenges) too about condition and stuff- people with no purchases - I actually wind up reporting them and Tradesy will close them down too because they neither want nor need busy bodies "helping" them police things. They don't want their sellers harassed anymore then they want them selling fakes. So don't worry - if you are legit and your stuff is good - just keep smiling and don't mind what anybody else says because in the end all the matters is what your customers and the platform you sell on thinks and I feel Tradesy throws out a pretty good balance protecting all sides - as long as you're legit.



I'm more concerned about potential customers seeing the vague but bold accusation (stated as "fact"), than the sites themselves. Some readers would believe what they "hear" (or read) as kinda gospel. Thanks for your support. Whether my challenge is answered or not, I wanted it out there that I stand behind my stuff. I am as legit as they come. I'm kind of curious whether I will get a response or not!


----------



## whateve

OCDforCoach said:


> First, let me say that this is my very first post on this Forum EV-ER, so please excuse me if I make a mistake.  I am December's Child at Tradesy. Your post came to my attention, and I must respectfully ask you to either substantiate your claim that I "used to have lots of fakes listed", or withdraw it. As you must know, you can go into my "SOLD" closet on Tradesy (accessible by anyone) and identify what sales I have made that are fake. I assure you that the only items I have ever pulled off Tradesy, are items that were also posted, and were sold, on ebay. In addition I have never removed a "fake"... as I wouldn't have posted it in the first place, if I knew it was fake. In fact, there is one item referenced in this and ben burned's post that is still listed on Tradesy, as I have not learned yet how to authenticate items in this Forum. However I will probably now pull it, as I am convinced you both are frequent posters and are well qualified. I am proud of my reputation on ebay, I have been there for almost 5 years now and I think I do a great job in selling people amazing bags at great prices. And I am hoping to build the same reputation on Tradesy (been there 8 months), and so your completely untrue casual statement has me looking for a retraction.
> Thanks for listening, I look forward to your response. Kind regards.


Welcome to tpf. I'm sorry if you feel I wronged you. On May 20, I compared your ebay account to your Tradesy account and you had several more items listed on Tradesy. All of the items on ebay were authentic. That wasn't true about Tradesy. Since you didn't have all the same items on both sites, it appeared that it was deliberate. As far as I can tell, you didn't sell any of those fakes as they are now gone from your closet. Whether you removed them or Tradesy did, I don't know.

Both Beenburned and I are Coach authenticators on the forum. I stand by my statement. Since the items were removed, I don't know how to prove it. 

You are welcome to ask on the Coach AT thread to have any of your items authenticated. I feel it is a seller's responsibility to know their items are authentic before listing.  

By the way, you have a few items that are absolutely gorgeous! I'm drooling over that denim wallet.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> I wonder if all of this new drama with sellers accounts has anything to do with my $80 purchase being cancelled.  It's no biggie (yeah, I need another coach duffle-not!) but it just seemed weird.  The seller had a lot of items and I wonder if she started having issues and just cancelled the sale.
> 
> Probably just as well for me-or so I tell my lil broken heart!


What duffle were you going to get? What about the one on Poshmark?


----------



## atlcoach

Fashionscholar said:


> Ok so I apologize for all my venting but I was really feeling scammed.
> 
> I go back to my TRADESY IS SO AWESOME singing of their praises.
> 
> I emailed & chatted with them expressing how upset I was & letting them know if the earnings weren't released without my giving their processor my personal data that I was filing formal complaints with the AG & or CFPA by the end of the day.
> 
> By the end of the day - I went to manage payouts and all was back to normal. The verify me link was still there for people who I guess have over a certain volume of transactions but for me I just used my normal way of transferring money out.
> 
> I don't know if I"d feel secure ever accumulating money in the Tradesy account again so if I want to buy something there I will just eat the 2.9% transaction fees but I"m happy again
> 
> I guess they just needed time to make the adjustments and incentive from really angry users.
> 
> BTW - I LOVE how they manage their authentications too - I am glad they cancel sellers after 2 bad deals because the LAST thing I would ever want to see is Tradesy turn into an Ebay filled with scamming sellers and con artist buyers or an Ebay/ETSY where 3/4 of the sellers on there are pretty much chinese clones all selling junk from the same chinese distributors.
> 
> So yes - I'm back to my Tradesy LOVE & I apologize for my brief bought of PMS.
> 
> That SSN thing with Stripe was really a shock and the more I looked into Stripe and saw so many complaints - the more determined I was to stay out of their data base.
> 
> Peace all :giggles::greengrin::lolots:




I was able to withdraw my funds, too without providing my SSN. Thanks for posting this! I guess they cam to their senses. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## OCDforCoach

whateve said:


> Welcome to tpf. I'm sorry if you feel I wronged you. On May 20, I compared your ebay account to your Tradesy account and you had several more items listed on Tradesy. All of the items on ebay were authentic. That wasn't true about Tradesy. Since you didn't have all the same items on both sites, it appeared that it was deliberate. As far as I can tell, you didn't sell any of those fakes as they are now gone from your closet. Whether you removed them or Tradesy did, I don't know.
> 
> Both Beenburned and I are Coach authenticators on the forum. I stand by my statement. Since the items were removed, I don't know how to prove it.
> 
> You are welcome to ask on the Coach AT thread to have any of your items authenticated. I feel it is a seller's responsibility to know their items are authentic before listing.
> 
> By the way, you have a few items that are absolutely gorgeous! I'm drooling over that denim wallet.



Hi! Nice to meet you!  Well... yes, I do feel that you have wronged me. Perhaps you mixed me up with another seller, because I have not deleted ANY items at all, other than the few items that I actually sold on ebay and had listed in both places. You can also see my sold items on my ebay account, as you probably know. I feel that you are earnest in your assertion, you really think you saw fraudulent items on my site which were taken down. The problem is, you are wrong. Only I know that for sure, but it is true. So my advice to you is in the future, to take a screen shot if you plan on publicly "outing" a scammer, because in this case you are just absolutely, positively wrong. Tradesy has not taken any of my items down, EVER, either. Ebay has, but only because they were hang tags, and dust bags. But all were authentic, just not allowed (sometimes. Haha, not). 
So. There is no way to prove your point or mine. But I would hope in the future you would be able to prove your accusation, instead of just being able to claim you saw something. I am not making any accusations to you, I am just defending my own integrity. You should have proof if you publicly disparage someone's reputation. I have to say, if you are an "official" Coach authenticator, I am really disappointed in this forum's professionalism. I've had limited experience so far here, for sure, but it sure seems more like a gossip group to me, than a professional source, at this point. Thank you for your reply, I really do appreciate it. And I do still send you, kind regards.
By the way, I have multiple ebay accounts, and only one Tradesy account, so trying to make a comparison between only two is really pointless. Maybe that's what mixed you up...
Oh, and thank you, BeenBurned, for sending me a link to this forum thread. It's been very interesting.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

OCDforCoach said:


> Hi! Nice to meet you!  Well... yes, I do feel that you have wronged me. Perhaps you mixed me up with another seller, because I have not deleted ANY items at all, other than the few items that I actually sold on ebay and had listed in both places. You can also see my sold items on my ebay account, as you probably know. I feel that you are earnest in your assertion, you really think you saw fraudulent items on my site which were taken down. The problem is, you are wrong. Only I know that for sure, but it is true. So my advice to you is in the future, to take a screen shot if you plan on publicly "outing" a scammer, because in this case you are just absolutely, positively wrong. Tradesy has not taken any of my items down, EVER, either. Ebay has, but only because they were hang tags, and dust bags. But all were authentic, just not allowed (sometimes. Haha, not).
> So. There is no way to prove your point or mine. But I would hope in the future you would be able to prove your accusation, instead of just being able to claim you saw something. I am not making any accusations to you, I am just defending my own integrity. You should have proof if you publicly disparage someone's reputation. I have to say, if you are an "official" Coach authenticator, I am really disappointed in this forum's professionalism. I've had limited experience so far here, for sure, but it sure seems more like a gossip group to me, than a professional source, at this point. Thank you for your reply, I really do appreciate it. And I do still send you, kind regards.
> By the way, I have multiple ebay accounts, and only one Tradesy account, so trying to make a comparison between only two is really pointless. Maybe that's what mixed you up...
> Oh, and thank you, BeenBurned, for sending me a link to this forum thread. It's been very interesting.



If you've nothing to hide, what are your other eBay account names?


----------



## blue2013

I believe to receive a 1099K you must earn $20k or more AND over 200 transactions. So if you sold one thing for $20k last year or have over 200 transactions but total less than $20k, you won't be qualified.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've reported several items and they've been removed. This seller used to have lots of fakes listed: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/1639236/
> 
> Now as far as I can tell, she only has this one: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...er-and-hang-tag-key-ring-2951569/?tref=closet which I haven't reported.





OCDforCoach said:


> First, let me say that this is my very first post on this Forum EV-ER, so please excuse me if I make a mistake.  I am December's Child at Tradesy. Your post came to my attention, and I must respectfully ask you to either substantiate your claim that I "used to have lots of fakes listed", or withdraw it. As you must know, you can go into my "SOLD" closet on Tradesy (accessible by anyone) and identify what sales I have made that are fake. I assure you that the only items I have ever pulled off Tradesy, are items that were also posted, and were sold, on ebay. In addition I have never removed a "fake"... as I wouldn't have posted it in the first place, if I knew it was fake. In fact, there is one item referenced in this and ben burned's post that is still listed on Tradesy, as I have not learned yet how to authenticate items in this Forum. However I will probably now pull it, as I am convinced you both are frequent posters and are well qualified. I am proud of my reputation on ebay, I have been there for almost 5 years now and I think I do a great job in selling people amazing bags at great prices. And I am hoping to build the same reputation on Tradesy (been there 8 months), and so your completely untrue casual statement has me looking for a retraction.
> Thanks for listening, I look forward to your response. Kind regards.





OCDforCoach said:


> I'm more concerned about potential customers seeing the vague but bold accusation (stated as "fact"), than the sites themselves. Some readers would believe what they "hear" (or read) as kinda gospel. Thanks for your support. Whether my challenge is answered or not, I wanted it out there that I stand behind my stuff. I am as legit as they come. I'm kind of curious whether I will get a response or not!





whateve said:


> Welcome to tpf. I'm sorry if you feel I wronged you. On May 20, I compared your ebay account to your Tradesy account and you had several more items listed on Tradesy. All of the items on ebay were authentic. That wasn't true about Tradesy. Since you didn't have all the same items on both sites, it appeared that it was deliberate. As far as I can tell, you didn't sell any of those fakes as they are now gone from your closet. Whether you removed them or Tradesy did, I don't know.
> 
> Both Beenburned and I are Coach authenticators on the forum. I stand by my statement. Since the items were removed, I don't know how to prove it.
> 
> You are welcome to ask on the Coach AT thread to have any of your items authenticated. I feel it is a seller's responsibility to know their items are authentic before listing.
> 
> By the way, you have a few items that are absolutely gorgeous! I'm drooling over that denim wallet.





OCDforCoach said:


> Hi! Nice to meet you!  Well... yes, I do feel that you have wronged me. Perhaps you mixed me up with another seller, because I have not deleted ANY items at all, other than the few items that I actually sold on ebay and had listed in both places. You can also see my sold items on my ebay account, as you probably know. I feel that you are earnest in your assertion, you really think you saw fraudulent items on my site which were taken down. The problem is, you are wrong. Only I know that for sure, but it is true. So my advice to you is in the future, to take a screen shot if you plan on publicly "outing" a scammer, because in this case you are just absolutely, positively wrong. Tradesy has not taken any of my items down, EVER, either. Ebay has, but only because they were hang tags, and dust bags. But all were authentic, just not allowed (sometimes. Haha, not).
> So. There is no way to prove your point or mine. But I would hope in the future you would be able to prove your accusation, instead of just being able to claim you saw something. I am not making any accusations to you, I am just defending my own integrity. You should have proof if you publicly disparage someone's reputation. I have to say, if you are an "official" Coach authenticator, I am really disappointed in this forum's professionalism. I've had limited experience so far here, for sure, but it sure seems more like a gossip group to me, than a professional source, at this point. Thank you for your reply, I really do appreciate it. And I do still send you, kind regards.
> By the way, I have multiple ebay accounts, and only one Tradesy account, so trying to make a comparison between only two is really pointless. Maybe that's what mixed you up...
> Oh, and thank you, BeenBurned, for sending me a link to this forum thread. It's been very interesting.


Welcome to TPF from me also. 

As Whateve pointed out, the fakes were removed. However the keychain listing she posted (to which you replied) is without a doubt fake. While some fakes are better than others, this isn't a "good" one in that it's not even close to a style Coach has ever made. They've made daisies and flowers but not like yours.

Here's the authentication thread for Coach:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html#post27792584

Many buyers and sellers/resellers purchase from the secondary market and those who resell may think they know the brand but often don't know what to look for. 

My recommendation to those people is for any time not purchased directly from a legitimate authorized (Coach, in this case) retailer to have those items authenticated before reselling them. It helpful in two ways; first it's making sure you as the buyer are getting what you've paid for and secondly, it protects your selling reputation to know that you aren't going to mistakenly list a fake. 

I didn't see your previous listings as I'm not on Tradesy (regularly) nor a fan of them but I can confirm that the one currently listed is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Fashionscholar said:


> Ok so I apologize for all my venting but I was really feeling scammed.
> 
> I go back to my TRADESY IS SO AWESOME singing of their praises.


Honestly, as I've been reading your posts, your opinion of Tradesy changes with the wind.

Just because they "fixed" a problem you complained about doesn't necessarily mean they're "SO AWESOME." In fact, you even say don't feel comfortable accumulating money at Tradesy again, so I question how awesome you really think they are. 



Fashionscholar said:


> BTW - I LOVE how they manage their authentications too - I am glad they cancel sellers after 2 bad deals because the LAST thing I would ever want to see is Tradesy turn into an Ebay filled with scamming sellers and con artist buyers or an Ebay/ETSY where 3/4 of the sellers on there are pretty much chinese clones all selling junk from the same chinese distributors.


I am not at all impressed with their authentications. In the 9 months since I've reported multiple listings both to Tradesy and to those sellers, Tradesy has NEVER ONCE removed a listing. A few honest sellers have ended their listings when informed of a fake. 

As for their authenticators, IMO they should disclose who they use and their experience and expertise because fakes remain listed, fakes have sold, buyers have come here complaining and nothing seems to have changed. 

Additionally, I'm aware of sellers of authentic items who have been accused, suspended, and had money withheld based on some authenticator (AF? *****************?) who claims their authentic item was fake. Some of these sellers even had professional authentications from legitimate and knowledgeable authentication services, yet Tradesy ruled against them.




Fashionscholar said:


> I think you should just sell bags or designer stuff if you actually bought it from the designer store yourself - don't second hand sell anything unless you have a professional authenticate it and don't put high end stuff for sale before you get it authenticated. Those rules are pretty simple and should keep you out of trouble.
> 
> As a buyer if a seller is caught once, and especially not twice,  I wouldn't want them allowed to sell anything anymore either.
> 
> *I have stuff I bought from a thrift shop I want to sell but I don't because although from what I believe -from doing some online research - that they are authentic, I'm not SUREe & I don't want to pay to have them authenticated before listing so I just don't list. *
> 
> I have other stuff I bought myself first hand so I know is genuine and that's what  I list and I never once have been flagged.
> 
> Overall I think they are really open minded, trying really hard to have a strong seller support while weeding out those that try to pull one over every now and then. Although some buyers don't even care about authenticity -if they got a good enough price and it looks good to them - that's not the kind of shop Tradesy wants to run.
> 
> Yeah for Tradesy being tuff on counterfeits!


There's absolutely no need to pay for professional authentications IMO. Unless an item is a highly faked, well-faked and/or very expensive item, an authentication from one of TPF's expert authentication threads is adequate to confirm the authenticity and legality of an item. For expensive items, a $7-ish investment is an inexpensive "insurance policy" to reassure buyers and protect yourself in the event of a false accusation.



Fashionscholar said:


> *Sometimes competitors will try and tag you if they feel threatened because Ebay would take down but Tradesy doesn't. *


I call BS on the allegation that competitors are reporting authentic items as fakes just to eliminate competition. 

While I don't doubt there are some immature sellers who might do that, the majority do NOT consider honest sellers as competition. But many of those sellers DO report fakes when they see buyers being ripped off. (I do!) But again, it's not competition I report; it's dishonest and scamming sellers.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I've done two purchases with Tradesy this past week and I was very happy with the service. I have not sold anything so I am not sure how I would rate that service.


----------



## poopsie

I have funds scheduled to be released sometime today. Can't wait to see what happens when I try and transfer them out.


----------



## ToriChan

poopsie said:


> I have funds scheduled to be released sometime today. Can't wait to see what happens when I try and transfer them out.



I actually transferred a little over 100 yesterday via PayPal and it 2 hours after I made the request it was deposited into my PayPal- I have been quite surprised how quickly they have been able to do payouts.


----------



## CSamoylov

Tradesy is officially a complete JOKE. I had a bag I sold authenticated by Étinceler Authentications and the bag was deemed as authentic. However, Tradesy is saying it is fake and suspended my account even though I've provided proof of authenticity. This is the e-mail I received from them today:
HI Christina, 

"Thank you for reaching out - The item was carefully and extensively reviewed by our in-house Brands Team and Chanel representative and all fronts have deemed this item to be inauthentic. The following details were looked at to determine if the item was genuine, but were inconsistent with authentic examples of this item:

Hologram/Serial Number - Font/Design/Style
Inconsistent Seams on Interior
Quality of Materials
Stamping -Incorrect
Overall Craftsmanship

The font of the hologram/serial number are not consistent with the Chanel Brand Standards of this era. We receive thousands of items a week from all across the country and our Authentication Team is the best in the business. They are trained in detecting replica items and are trained in the complex and thorough history of designer names and manufacturing. We stand by our decision and we will be sending the item back your way shortly. 

I appreciate your cooperation. 

Thanks,
Kathy B.
Tradesy Returns"

Still no word on the money they owe me. Nothing. Kathy B. doesn't have a phone number and refuses to call me to talk about this over the phone. When I called customer service they couldn't help me and basically hung up on me. Livid right now.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> What duffle were you going to get? What about the one on Poshmark?



LOL-off topic, but I had ordered a badly described duffle in the red/orange/pink spectrum at a pretty good price from Tradesy.  When it cancelled I ordered the other one we discussed on Poshmark impulsively.  We'll see if it ships because she never responded to my offer or one of the questions that was asked publicly.  I'll keep you in the loop if it ever comes. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## beekmanhill

CSamoylov said:


> Tradesy is officially a complete JOKE. I had a bag I sold authenticated by Étinceler Authentications and the bag was deemed as authentic. However, Tradesy is saying it is fake and suspended my account even though I've provided proof of authenticity. This is the e-mail I received from them today:
> HI Christina,
> 
> "Thank you for reaching out - The item was carefully and extensively reviewed by our in-house Brands Team and Chanel representative and all fronts have deemed this item to be inauthentic. The following details were looked at to determine if the item was genuine, but were inconsistent with authentic examples of this item:
> 
> Hologram/Serial Number - Font/Design/Style
> Inconsistent Seams on Interior
> Quality of Materials
> Stamping -Incorrect
> Overall Craftsmanship
> 
> The font of the hologram/serial number are not consistent with the Chanel Brand Standards of this era. We receive thousands of items a week from all across the country and our Authentication Team is the best in the business. They are trained in detecting replica items and are trained in the complex and thorough history of designer names and manufacturing. We stand by our decision and we will be sending the item back your way shortly.
> 
> I appreciate your cooperation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy B.
> Tradesy Returns"
> 
> Still no word on the money they owe me. Nothing. Kathy B. doesn't have a phone number and refuses to call me to talk about this over the phone. When I called customer service they couldn't help me and basically hung up on me. Livid right now.



So they have the bag AND the money?    Scary.


----------



## CSamoylov

beekmanhill said:


> So they have the bag AND the money?    Scary.



Yes, plus about another 15K they owe me for other bags sold to them.


----------



## beekmanhill

CSamoylov said:


> Yes, plus about another 15K they owe me for other bags sold to them.



This frightens me.  I wish you the best in dealing with them.  The incompetent authenticators are concerning.


----------



## CSamoylov

beekmanhill said:


> This frightens me.  I wish you the best in dealing with them.  The incompetent authenticators are concerning.


Thanks. I've given them a notice per their terms and conditions if I don't hear from them within 24 hours I will be pursuing legal action.


----------



## alansgail

CSamoylov said:


> Thanks. I've given them a notice per their terms and conditions if I don't hear from them within 24 hours I will be pursuing legal action.


Good for you, that was going to be my advice. I know nothing pertaining to their terms and conditions since I don't sell on there but something sounds "not quite right" about your scenario.


----------



## BeenBurned

CSamoylov said:


> Tradesy is officially a complete JOKE. I had a bag I sold authenticated by Étinceler Authentications and the bag was deemed as authentic. However, Tradesy is saying it is fake and suspended my account even though I've provided proof of authenticity. This is the e-mail I received from them today:
> HI Christina,
> 
> "Thank you for reaching out - The item was carefully and extensively reviewed by our in-house Brands Team and Chanel representative and all fronts have deemed this item to be inauthentic. The following details were looked at to determine if the item was genuine, but were inconsistent with authentic examples of this item:
> 
> Hologram/Serial Number - Font/Design/Style
> Inconsistent Seams on Interior
> Quality of Materials
> Stamping -Incorrect
> Overall Craftsmanship
> 
> The font of the hologram/serial number are not consistent with the Chanel Brand Standards of this era. We receive thousands of items a week from all across the country and our Authentication Team is the best in the business. They are trained in detecting replica items and are trained in the complex and thorough history of designer names and manufacturing. We stand by our decision and we will be sending the item back your way shortly.
> 
> I appreciate your cooperation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy B.
> Tradesy Returns"
> 
> Still no word on the money they owe me. Nothing. Kathy B. doesn't have a phone number and refuses to call me to talk about this over the phone. When I called customer service they couldn't help me and basically hung up on me. Livid right now.


This is BS!!

This "Kathy B." person and Tradesy need to tell you who their "in-house Brands Team and Chanel representative" are! At best, they've accused Etinceler of incompetence and Etinceler's BrbrryPrincess and Smoothoprter should be directed to this thread because their reputation is being harmed by a site that uses a different professional authentication company that has made dozens (if not more) mistakes.


----------



## uadjit

CSamoylov said:


> Thanks. I've given them a notice per their terms and conditions if I don't hear from them within 24 hours I will be pursuing legal action.



That's what I would do. I trust Etinceler 10000x times more than some unnamed and supposedly all-knowing " specialist". They cannot withhold your money and refuse to communicate with you. 

I also agree with BB that you should tell Etinceler that they're authentication is being challenged by Tradesy. I don't think yours is even the first case of this. They should know about it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Fashionscholar said:


> Oh I'm sorry - maybe send them a letter apologizing and telling them you were acting in good faith on reliance of this authenticating service but that in the future you will not use them anymore and will find another service to use and they might reopen your shop. I understand your frustration *- you relied on so called experts that were wrong -* it happens but it stinks. Experts disagree on stuff all the time but I think since you went the extra mile to protect your clients that might count for something. Good luck!


Seriously? How about YOU apologize to the poster and say that you were acting in good faith in trusting Tradesy and their "authentication team?" 

Etinceler ONLY authenticates Chanel and they are expert in the brand. (A4U has a knowledgeable and trusted Chanel authenticator also so I can recommend them too.) 

Your quote: *you relied on so called experts that were wrong -*

My question to you is "how well do you know Chanel? Have you seen her bag? Have you seen the number of fakes that have been improperly authenticated or un-authenticated by Tradesy's "experts?" Have you seen the number of fakes that have been improperly authenticated or un-authenticated by ***************** (who Tradesy uses for at least some authentications)? Although I'm not a Chanel expert, I've emailed them several times over a period of nearly a year with fakes in the brands I do know. Are you aware that none of the fakes were ever removed? And in fact, I found Tradesy so irresponsive that they never even acknowledged my messages? 

I am 100% positive that if Etinceler authenticated a Chanel bag and deemed it as genuine, the "experts" who were wrong work for Tradesy.


----------



## EGBDF

Hm, I reported a fake Longchamp this morning and now it's not on the site. .I wasn't going to bother because the majority of the longchamps on the site don't have enough pictures to authenticate anyways.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> Hm, I reported a fake Longchamp this morning and now it's not on the site. .I wasn't going to bother because the majority of the longchamps on the site don't have enough pictures to authenticate anyways.


Okay. Please tell me how you're reporting and successfully getting listings removed?!?!?


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Okay. Please tell me how you're reporting and successfully getting listings removed?!?!?



I've only reported one item ever. (Today). I used the flag icon in the upper right (report an issue), next to the heart. Then I clicked on the options and added a specific detail to explain why it was fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I've only reported one item ever. (Today). I used the flag icon in the upper right (report an issue), next to the heart. Then I clicked on the options and added a specific detail to explain why it was fake.


Thanks, I'll try again.


----------



## apple2015

Hi there

I am  a tradesy seller. Now they requested we provide  SSN OR EIN, other option is photo ID  before withdraw funds , that new verification process locked our funds .  For safe concern I donot feel comfortable upload my ID .bit EIN as business tax ID it is okay. I am doing  business , so I applied an EIN tax ID. but I tired to verified with EIN  in tradesy.com site,  it did not work . I emailed them , they responded my email said it is some issue they tried to fix, it has been a week. does other has the same problem for verification ? since my funds has been locked for a weeks, I am getting worry.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Okay. Please tell me how you're reporting and successfully getting listings removed?!?!?





EGBDF said:


> I've only reported one item ever. (Today). I used the flag icon in the upper right (report an issue), next to the heart. Then I clicked on the options and added a specific detail to explain why it was fake.





BeenBurned said:


> Thanks, I'll try again.


I'm back with an update. 

Although I've used the "flag" button in the past submitting detailed reports, it seemed as though my reports were ignored. 

But after EGBDF posted, I went back to Tradesy, spent about 15 minutes doing some searches and reporting fakes and I'm pleased to report that all 10 listings I reported within the last hour have all been removed.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> I'm back with an update.
> 
> Although I've used the "flag" button in the past submitting detailed reports, it seemed as though my reports were ignored.
> 
> But after EGBDF posted, I went back to Tradesy, spent about 15 minutes doing some searches and reporting fakes and I'm pleased to report that all 10 listings I reported within the last hour have all been removed.



That's good! I wonder what has changed.


----------



## apple2015

has any seller provide business   EIN tax  and has  verified success  it ?  Tradesy is new site,  still learning be  good leave of professional ,  for safe concern , I am not comfortable upload the photo ID .  EIN is one option  of they requested.


----------



## CSamoylov

An update on my situation: I found every executive member via CrunchBase then contacted them via LinkedIn. I was able to get in touch with Sash their cofounder who replied promptly to my concerns and within the hour their head of enterprise sales called me with an apology and reinstated my account. Had a good experience with him, we will see how the rest pans out.


----------



## BeenBurned

CSamoylov said:


> An update on my situation: I found every executive member via CrunchBase then contacted them via LinkedIn. I was able to get in touch with Sash their cofounder who replied promptly to my concerns and within the hour their head of enterprise sales called me with an apology and reinstated my account. Had a good experience with him, we will see how the rest pans out.


IMO, they owe you a LOT more than just reinstatement.....like free fees on that $20K worth of business you brought them.

But know what, word of mouth advertising is very valuable. It can make or break a business.


----------



## uadjit

CSamoylov said:


> An update on my situation: I found every executive member via CrunchBase then contacted them via LinkedIn. I was able to get in touch with Sash their cofounder who replied promptly to my concerns and within the hour their head of enterprise sales called me with an apology and reinstated my account. Had a good experience with him, we will see how the rest pans out.



Well, that's good news but I wouldn't breathe a sigh of relief until I had all my money back in my account.


----------



## coolgrly

I am losing a little confidence in selling on Tradesy.  I sold a Gucci bag and a return was requested by the buyer.  The money is sitting in escrow pending "inspection by the buyer".  I emailed Tradesy a couple of days ago asking them what exactly is meant by that.  No reply.  So I was going to give them a call today but realized that they are already closed.  
Then what do I see when looking at my old listing?  It has already been re-listed by Penny Lane aka Tradesy's Secret Closet.  So they have received the return and re-listed but my money is still in escrow!!??!!  I'll definitely call early in the morning and ask them what is up with that.  Prior to this transaction if an item was returned, the monies was released soon after they received and inspected the item and before re-listing it.


----------



## BeenBurned

coolgrly said:


> I am losing a little confidence in selling on Tradesy.  I sold a Gucci bag and a return was requested by the buyer.  The money is sitting in escrow pending "inspection by the buyer".  I emailed Tradesy a couple of days ago asking them what exactly is meant by that.  No reply.  So I was going to give them a call today but realized that they are already closed.
> Then what do I see when looking at my old listing?  It has already been re-listed by Penny Lane aka Tradesy's Secret Closet.*  So they have received the return and re-listed but my money is still in escrow!!??!!*  I'll definitely call early in the morning and ask them what is up with that.  Prior to this transaction if an item was returned, the monies was released soon after they received and inspected the item and before re-listing it.


That is SOOOOOOO wrong! Where is Tradesy's cheerleader now!?


----------



## poopsie

coolgrly said:


> I am losing a little confidence in selling on Tradesy.  I sold a Gucci bag and a return was requested by the buyer.  The money is sitting in escrow pending "inspection by the buyer".  I emailed Tradesy a couple of days ago asking them what exactly is meant by that.  No reply.  So I was going to give them a call today but realized that they are already closed.
> Then what do I see when looking at my old listing?*  It has already been re-listed by Penny Lane aka Tradesy's Secret Closet.  So they have received the return and re-listed but my money is still in escrow!!??!*!  I'll definitely call early in the morning and ask them what is up with that.  Prior to this transaction if an item was returned, the monies was released soon after they received and inspected the item and before re-listing it.





Sounds like they have taken a page from Bluefly's bag of tricks. I would return something to Bluefly and they would relist it and sell it and still hold my $$$ for the maximum time stated. 

I did manage to transfer my funds today with no problem. There was an offer to become verified but I declined------perhaps that is where the SS# requests are coming from?


----------



## tke06

+1


----------



## tke06

beenburned said:


> seriously? How about you apologize to the poster and say that you were acting in good faith in trusting tradesy and their "authentication team?"
> 
> etinceler only authenticates chanel and they are expert in the brand. (a4u has a knowledgeable and trusted chanel authenticator also so i can recommend them too.)
> 
> your quote: *you relied on so called experts that were wrong -*
> 
> my question to you is "how well do you know chanel? Have you seen her bag? Have you seen the number of fakes that have been improperly authenticated or un-authenticated by tradesy's "experts?" have you seen the number of fakes that have been improperly authenticated or un-authenticated by ***************** (who tradesy uses for at least some authentications)? Although i'm not a chanel expert, i've emailed them several times over a period of nearly a year with fakes in the brands i do know. Are you aware that none of the fakes were ever removed? And in fact, i found tradesy so irresponsive that they never even acknowledged my messages?
> 
> I am 100% positive that if etinceler authenticated a chanel bag and deemed it as genuine, the "experts" who were wrong work for tradesy.




+1


----------



## coolgrly

BeenBurned said:


> That is SOOOOOOO wrong! Where is Tradesy's cheerleader now!?



In Pending Cash it's saying Not yet available - pending buyer inspection and the time had come and gone for her to return it  This was my initial reason to call Tradesy after not receiving a reply to an email I sent.  Why is it pending buyer inspection when she returned the bag anyway?


----------



## coolgrly

poopsie said:


> Sounds like they have taken a page from Bluefly's bag of tricks. I would return something to Bluefly and they would relist it and sell it and still hold my $$$ for the maximum time stated.
> 
> I did manage to transfer my funds today with no problem. There was an offer to become verified but I declined------perhaps that is where the SS# requests are coming from?



I have that offer to become verified also.  How did you decline it?  I didn't see an option to accept or decline.


----------



## poopsie

coolgrly said:


> I have that offer to become verified also.  How did you decline it?  I didn't see an option to accept or decline.




I just clicked on the dollar amount and proceeded as usual.  The offer was in smaller print below the dollar amount----right?


----------



## CSamoylov

I also now cannot get around the "becoming verified" part. I attempted to do so and it didn't go through. Tried to pull the funds via their mobile app and got the error message "transfer did not go through". After having gone through this mess and reading their TOS they really need to add this to their TOS. I've also noticed that they are seemingly waiting until an item sells once returned to release funds.


----------



## CSamoylov

Additionally Penny Lane bought 3 items from me and I shipped them all together 3 weeks ago. They arrived the next day and 2 of 3 were notated as received. Third one still is pending arrival however, I received no email from them what so ever. I know the got there safe and sound but talk about a headache!


----------



## BeenBurned

CSamoylov said:


> I've also noticed that they are seemingly waiting until an item sells once returned to release funds.


That's wrong. If the item is returned and they are comfortable enough to resell it themselves, they have no right to hold on to your money.

It's like the seller in the Birkin thread where the OP returned the $10K bag, the seller relisted and seemingly resold it and some were claiming that the seller was waiting to receive payment for the relisted item before refunding the buyer:
*Please help! Birkin returned but reseller disappeared and not refunding me!!*


----------



## apple2015

CSamoylov said:


> I also now cannot get around the "becoming verified" part. I attempted to do so and it didn't go through. Tried to pull the funds via their mobile app and got the error message "transfer did not go through". After having gone through this mess and reading their TOS they really need to add this to their TOS. I've also noticed that they are seemingly waiting until an item sells once returned to release funds.


let me know if you can go through " becoming verified" part. do you provide SSN or EIN ? it is option , I choose EIN for business . is anyone go through verification with EIN?


----------



## coolgrly

poopsie said:


> I just clicked on the dollar amount and proceeded as usual.  The offer was in smaller print below the dollar amount----right?



oh ok.  right now my dollar amount is zero but i do see the offer.  i guess i'll wait till i have something to transfer.


----------



## EGBDF

CSamoylov said:


> I also now cannot get around the "becoming verified" part. I attempted to do so and it didn't go through. Tried to pull the funds via their mobile app and got the error message "transfer did not go through". After having gone through this mess and reading their TOS they really need to add this to their TOS. *I've also noticed that they are seemingly waiting until an item sells once returned to release funds.*



It sounds like they are inconsistent. They DO need to change their website if this is true because right now it clearly says that if an item you sold is returned, Tradesy will receive and you will keep your money from the sale.


----------



## moose81

coolgrly said:


> I am losing a little confidence in selling on Tradesy.  I sold a Gucci bag and a return was requested by the buyer.  The money is sitting in escrow pending "inspection by the buyer".  I emailed Tradesy a couple of days ago asking them what exactly is meant by that.  No reply.  So I was going to give them a call today but realized that they are already closed.
> Then what do I see when looking at my old listing?  It has already been re-listed by Penny Lane aka Tradesy's Secret Closet.  So they have received the return and re-listed but my money is still in escrow!!??!!  I'll definitely call early in the morning and ask them what is up with that.  Prior to this transaction if an item was returned, the monies was released soon after they received and inspected the item and before re-listing it.



I just noticed something like this happened in my account too and I'm concerned.  It was a bag that I sold a month ago.  I actually withdrew the funds already to my bank account (kicking myself now for giving them my bank account info) but now it says that the money is in escrow pending customer service review since the buyer requested a return.  I'm assuming she will say it is fake since it has already been a month since I sold it.  I was only even checking because I just sold another bag and now its says that the funds for both bags are in escrow.  I'm really confused and also concerned.  The only reason I felt confident enough to sell another bag was because I thought the first sale went off without a hitch.  I'm scared that they are going to take my money back out of my bank account.


----------



## moose81

I just checked in with Tradesy and they told me the bag was returned for "authentication."  Sigh.  The buyer had it for a month!  I just sent in an authentication that I had done prior to selling the bag by Carol Diva and I hope that helps.  I feel like saying it is "fake" is just an easy way for the buyer to return a bag they have used for a month without repercussions.


----------



## EGBDF

moose81 said:


> I just checked in with Tradesy and they told me the bag was returned for "authentication."  Sigh.  The buyer had it for a month!  I just sent in an authentication that I had done prior to selling the bag by Carol Diva and I hope that helps.  I feel like saying it is "fake" is just an easy way for the buyer to return a bag they have used for a month without repercussions.



I am really having second thoughts about using TradesyI'm trying to avoid the potential stress of selling on ebay. What designer was your bag?


----------



## moose81

EGBDF said:


> I am really having second thoughts about using TradesyI'm trying to avoid the potential stress of selling on ebay. What designer was your bag?



It was a Louis Vuitton.  I know what you mean, ebay seems even scarier to me so that is why I have used Tradesy.  I am confident that my bag is authentic so I guess we will see what their "experts" say.  With the new ID/SSN policies though, I wouldn't advise anyone to start selling on tradesy now though.  I wish I had seen the new policies before I sold my other bag a few days ago, I probably would've chanced ebay instead.


----------



## blue2013

moose81 said:


> I just noticed something like this happened in my account too and I'm concerned.  It was a bag that I sold a month ago.  I actually withdrew the funds already to my bank account (kicking myself now for giving them my bank account info) but now it says that the money is in escrow pending customer service review since the buyer requested a return.  I'm assuming she will say it is fake since it has already been a month since I sold it.  I was only even checking because I just sold another bag and now its says that the funds for both bags are in escrow.  I'm really confused and also concerned.  The only reason I felt confident enough to sell another bag was because I thought the first sale went off without a hitch.  I'm scared that they are going to take my money back out of my bank account.


Buyer returned your bag after one month? I think you should give tradesy a call and remind them of their own policy that buyer has 4 days to inspect their purchase. Its well past 4 days. It should be between them and the buyer. Tell them the only reason why you are selling with them because they only have 4 day return as oppose to ebay's 45 day return policy. If buyer can return an item after a month claiming its fake then you might as well sell on ebay because their fee is cheaper as its capped at $250 whereas tradesy you pay 9% and no cap. 

Watch out because they may suspend your account without notice. It happened to me before. They were very rude about it. They finally reinstated my account after i sent them the receipt which has the barcode that clearly matches the tag on my bag.


----------



## moose81

blue2013 said:


> Buyer returned your bag after one month? I think you should give tradesy a call and remind them of their own policy that buyer has 4 days to inspect their purchase. Its well past 4 days. It should be between them and the buyer. Tell them the only reason why you are selling with them because they only have 4 day return as oppose to ebay's 45 day return policy. If buyer can return an item after a month claiming its fake then you might as well sell on ebay because their fee is cheaper as its capped at $250 whereas tradesy you pay 9% and no cap.
> 
> Watch out because they may suspend your account without notice. It happened to me before. They were very rude about it. They finally reinstated my account after i sent them the receipt which has the barcode that clearly matches the tag on my bag.



Yes, I don't really understand how this happened.  If Tradesy determines that the bag is authentic now after so many days, what do they do, force the buyer to take it back?

Thanks for the heads up about getting my account suspended.  What happens when they suspend your account?  I have funds in escrow right now from a more recent sale.  I really hope those don't get affected.


----------



## BeenBurned

moose81 said:


> Yes, I don't really understand how this happened.  If Tradesy determines that the bag is authentic now after so many days, what do they do, force the buyer to take it back?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about getting my account suspended.  What happens when they suspend your account?  I have funds in escrow right now from a more recent sale.  I really hope those don't get affected.


My concern is that their authenticators seem so inadequate that your bag can easily be misauthenticated, either fake when authentic or authentic even if fake.


----------



## momof3boyz

moose81 said:


> It was a Louis Vuitton.  I know what you mean, ebay seems even scarier to me so that is why I have used Tradesy.  I am confident that my bag is authentic so I guess we will see what their "experts" say.  With the new ID/SSN policies though, I wouldn't advise anyone to start selling on tradesy now though.  I wish I had seen the new policies before I sold my other bag a few days ago, I probably would've chanced ebay instead.



HI ! So sorry this is happening to you    I sold on Tradesy back in January .  What is there new policy ? Is it worse ?   Just was wondering because I think ebay has a new policy now with paypal ?? But I am not sure . Thanks !


----------



## moose81

momof3boyz said:


> HI ! So sorry this is happening to you    I sold on Tradesy back in January .  What is there new policy ? Is it worse ?   Just was wondering because I think ebay has a new policy now with paypal ?? But I am not sure . Thanks !



They have something new now where you need to either give them your Social Security Number or else upload a photo ID in order to withdraw funds.  It must have only happened in the past few days because I withdrew money last week without having to do it.


----------



## blue2013

They had my earning in escrow while my account was suspended. I had no access to my earning until they reinstated my account.


----------



## BeenBurned

blue2013 said:


> They had my earning in escrow while my account was suspended. I had no access to my earning until they reinstated my account.


This carp they're doing can't be legal! You guys need to go to the government consumer protection agency!

*Bureau of Consumer Protection | Federal Trade Commission*


----------



## coolgrly

moose81 said:


> I just noticed something like this happened in my account too and I'm concerned.  It was a bag that I sold a month ago.  I actually withdrew the funds already to my bank account (kicking myself now for giving them my bank account info) but now it says that the money is in escrow pending customer service review since the buyer requested a return.  I'm assuming she will say it is fake since it has already been a month since I sold it.  I was only even checking because I just sold another bag and now its says that the funds for both bags are in escrow.  I'm really confused and also concerned.  The only reason I felt confident enough to sell another bag was because I thought the first sale went off without a hitch.  I'm scared that they are going to take my money back out of my bank account.



I just got off the phone with Tradesy.  Sounded like they couldn't wait for me to hang up and rushed through the conversation as fast as they could.  At one point there was dead silence so I asked if she's still there and what was holding her up.  She came back on and said, she was talking to another person that coincidentally told her "Oh, I JUST released the money".  I've already transferred it out bypassing the Verify I.D. part.

eta:  Like another posted said, call Tradesy because the timeline for returns are 4 days after receipt of the item.  Does it show your original listing that Penny Lane is the seller?  If so, then like what has happened to me, they may have already received the return, verified authenticity and re-listed.


----------



## moose81

blue2013 said:


> They had my earning in escrow while my account was suspended. I had no access to my earning until they reinstated my account.



That is terrible.  I'm hoping this doesn't happen to me.  Definitely doesn't seem legal.



coolgrly said:


> I just got off the phone with Tradesy.  Sounded like they couldn't wait for me to hang up and rushed through the conversation as fast as they could.  At one point there was dead silence so I asked if she's still there and what was holding her up.  She came back on and said, she was talking to another person that coincidentally told her "Oh, I JUST released the money".  I've already transferred it out bypassing the Verify I.D. part.
> 
> eta:  Like another posted said, call Tradesy because the timeline for returns are 4 days after receipt of the item.  Does it show your original listing that Penny Lane is the seller?  If so, then like what has happened to me, they may have already received the return, verified authenticity and re-listed.



That's good that you finally got your money!  Mine just has my name.  You clicked on your own listing and it said Penny Lane?  Very weird.  That would actually have made more sense (given the timeline) if the return had already happened and then they were selling it again but I guess my situation isn't the same as yours.  In my case, I actually already withdrew the money before this happened!  I'm just hoping they don't hold the funds from the more recent bag I sold.  It is in escrow for another few days anyway though so I can't ask for them to release it.



momof3boyz said:


> HI ! So sorry this is happening to you    I sold on Tradesy back in January .  What is there new policy ? Is it worse ?   Just was wondering because I think ebay has a new policy now with paypal ?? But I am not sure . Thanks !



Sorry, I think I was mistaken when I wrote about the new policy (a few replies above).  You need to enter SSN/ID to become verified but I think you can still withdraw without it.  Apologies if I confused anyone!


----------



## ToriChan

moose81 said:


> That is terrible.  I'm hoping this doesn't happen to me.  Definitely doesn't seem legal.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good that you finally got your money!  Mine just has my name.  You clicked on your own listing and it said Penny Lane?  Very weird.  That would actually have made more sense (given the timeline) if the return had already happened and then they were selling it again but I guess my situation isn't the same as yours.  In my case, I actually already withdrew the money before this happened!  I'm just hoping they don't hold the funds from the more recent bag I sold.  It is in escrow for another few days anyway though so I can't ask for them to release it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I think I was mistaken when I wrote about the new policy (a few replies above).  You need to enter SSN/ID to become verified but I think you can still withdraw without it.  Apologies if I confused anyone!



Yes on my end I can withdraw funds, the SSN/ID is if you want to have the verified check on your account. They say becoming verified will get you 2-5 times more sales?? I wonder if this is similar to top rated on eBay, were those sellers are at the top of the search results. Either way, I don't like it.


----------



## kham

I couldn't withdraw unless I verified. :-/. I shouldn't have to do all this for "my" money. [emoji58]


----------



## poopsie

Is there a dollar amount threshold perhaps? My latest withdrawal was under $200


----------



## KW14

CSamoylov said:


> Additionally Penny Lane bought 3 items from me and I shipped them all together 3 weeks ago. They arrived the next day and 2 of 3 were notated as received. Third one still is pending arrival however, I received no email from them what so ever. I know the got there safe and sound but talk about a headache!



Did they just contact you about wanting to buy your items? How does that work?


----------



## CSamoylov

KW14 said:


> Did they just contact you about wanting to buy your items? How does that work?


No they just bought 3 bags that weren't on sale or really considered a "good deal". They were somewhat rare but it was strange. They also haven't been listed for sale in their closet.


----------



## whateve

CSamoylov said:


> No they just bought 3 bags that weren't on sale or really considered a "good deal". They were somewhat rare but it was strange. They also haven't been listed for sale in their closet.


Why would Tradesy buy stuff? That is odd.


----------



## Jcave12

whateve said:


> Why would Tradesy buy stuff? That is odd.


The only thing I can think of is that employees of Tradesy use the Penny Lane account for personal purchases in addition to selling their goods and returned items.


----------



## NANI1972

CSamoylov said:


> No they just bought 3 bags that weren't on sale or really considered a "good deal". They were somewhat rare but it was strange. They also haven't been listed for sale in their closet.




What bags were they?


----------



## CSamoylov

NANI1972 said:


> What bags were they?


3 Chanel Bags, one was the rare bible clutch, a gripoix vintage pink bag in chevron and another green vintage bag with black sequin CC's on the front.


----------



## NANI1972

CSamoylov said:


> 3 Chanel Bags, one was the rare bible clutch, a gripoix vintage pink bag in chevron and another green vintage bag with black sequin CC's on the front.




The reason I ask is because I was thinking that they might buy bags to learn/identify authentic markings in order to help their in house "authenticators".  Problem is if you don't know the ins and outs of the brand it's still not enough. i.e. A lot of brands change their markings, linings, logos, etc. from season to season (sometimes within the same season), year to year, etc.
Anyway just my 2c.


----------



## LaurelLee123

moose81 said:


> I just noticed something like this happened in my account too and I'm concerned.  It was a bag that I sold a month ago.  I actually withdrew the funds already to my bank account (kicking myself now for giving them my bank account info) but now it says that the money is in escrow pending customer service review since the buyer requested a return.  I'm assuming she will say it is fake since it has already been a month since I sold it.  I was only even checking because I just sold another bag and now its says that the funds for both bags are in escrow.  I'm really confused and also concerned.  The only reason I felt confident enough to sell another bag was because I thought the first sale went off without a hitch.  I'm scared that they are going to take my money back out of my bank account.



Any update on your situation?


----------



## moose81

LaurelLee123 said:


> Any update on your situation?



Nothing new.  I should have some funds released from escrow in a couple days so I was going to wait and see if things got resolved by then or else give them a call at that point.  I sent an email this morning but no response.


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> The reason I ask is because I was thinking that they might buy bags to learn/identify authentic markings in order to help their in house "authenticators".  Problem is if you don't know the ins and outs of the brand it's still not enough. i.e. A lot of brands change their markings, linings, logos, etc. from season to season (sometimes within the same season), year to year, etc.
> Anyway just my 2c.


That's a crazy expensive way to authenticate! It's a lot cheaper if they paid Etinceler or A4U $7 for every single bag to be authenticated! 

Buying a few bags isn't going to make them expert on a brand. There are too many variations from style to style or year to year.


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> That's a crazy expensive way to authenticate! It's a lot cheaper if they paid Etinceler or A4U $7 for every single bag to be authenticated!
> 
> Buying a few bags isn't going to make them expert on a brand. There are too many variations from style to style or year to year.




Well we all know that Tradsey doesn't use etinceler or A4U, they use AF which are highly unreliable as you know.  Or they do their own in house authenticating by "experts" which led me to believe maybe they bought the bags for educational purposes, maybe they want to eventually only do their own authenticating. 

They could also sell those bags after they have done doing whatever it is they are doing with them. 

And your point is exactly what I said about the variations with brands, etc. 

They did buy three bags at once from one seller, and who knows how many more from other sellers, so my thought was just that a thought, just wanted to put it out there.....


----------



## LaurelLee123

Does anyone know if Tradesy has other personal closets? 
I recently had a sale.  As soon as I shipped it, my money became available to withdraw.  The weird thing is it doesn't appear in my 'sold' closet.  And when I click on my item, it is being sold by the buyer.  
But it isn't Penny Lane.  
I mean, I am not complaining, since I got my money and that pleases me.  But I find the whole thing odd.


----------



## whateve

I sold an item and today the tracking says: 

_We attempted to deliver your item at 11:40 am on June 3, 2015 in  ASHEVILLE, NC 28806 and a notice was left because no secure delivery  location was available. You may arrange redelivery by visiting http://www.usps.com/redelivery  or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or may pick up the item at the Post Office  indicated on the notice. If this item is unclaimed after 15 days then it  will be returned to the sender.

_I used Tradesy's label and my packaging. I'm wondering what will happen if the buyer doesn't pick it up. I assume Tradesy will refund the buyer. At least I'm not out anything except for time.


----------



## kateincali

LaurelLee123 said:


> Does anyone know if Tradesy has other personal closets?
> I recently had a sale.  As soon as I shipped it, my money became available to withdraw.  The weird thing is it doesn't appear in my 'sold' closet.  And when I click on my item, *it is being sold by the buyer.  [/]
> But it isn't Penny Lane.
> I mean, I am not complaining, since I got my money and that pleases me.  But I find the whole thing odd.*


*


Buyers can relist items on their personal account that they purchase. Yours apparently chose that option rather than returning the item to Tradesy, who would have in turn listed it under Penny Lane.

When a buyer does that, the money becomes immediately available and the item is removed from your sold list.*


----------



## moose81

I wanted to add to this thread since I've been looking into Tradesy's return policy to see why someone was allowed to return the bag I sold over 30 days after it was delivered.  Even though it says you have 4 days to return, I also found this language on the website:

Due to restrictions with payment processors, returns beyond 45 days from the purchase date cannot be refunded to the original payment source and only qualify for store credit. This includes damaged items or orders not received.

It also said somewhere else that if they determine an item is authentic, they will either return it to the buyer OR they will sell it (via Penny Lane) and the buyer can get a credit to their account.  So it seems like the authenticity thing really is just a super easy way for buyers to return items after the 4 day return period.


----------



## LaurelLee123

moose81 said:


> I wanted to add to this thread since I've been looking into Tradesy's return policy to see why someone was allowed to return the bag I sold over 30 days after it was delivered.  Even though it says you have 4 days to return, I also found this language on the website:
> 
> Due to restrictions with payment processors, returns beyond 45 days from the purchase date cannot be refunded to the original payment source and only qualify for store credit. This includes damaged items or orders not received.
> 
> It also said somewhere else that if they determine an item is authentic, they will either return it to the buyer OR they will sell it (via Penny Lane) and the buyer can get a credit to their account.  So it seems like the authenticity thing really is just a super easy way for buyers to return items after the 4 day return period.


  I

Interesting.  This return was about 45 days.  

I sold a bag that was authenticated here on purseforum.  I know its real.  But I always worry that Tradesy could make an error.  I wonder what happens if they decide it is not authentic.  I mean, I have already taken out all the money.


----------



## LaurelLee123

faith_ann said:


> Buyers can relist items on their personal account that they purchase. Yours apparently chose that option rather than returning the item to Tradesy, who would have in turn listed it under Penny Lane.
> 
> When a buyer does that, the money becomes immediately available and the item is removed from your sold list.



Thanks.  That's kinda of strange.  The buyer put it back on sale before they even received the item!  And she isn't a flipper either.


----------



## LaurelLee123

whateve said:


> I sold an item and today the tracking says:
> 
> _We attempted to deliver your item at 11:40 am on June 3, 2015 in  ASHEVILLE, NC 28806 and a notice was left because no secure delivery  location was available. You may arrange redelivery by visiting http://www.usps.com/redelivery  or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or may pick up the item at the Post Office  indicated on the notice. If this item is unclaimed after 15 days then it  will be returned to the sender.
> 
> _I used Tradesy's label and my packaging. I'm wondering what will happen if the buyer doesn't pick it up. I assume Tradesy will refund the buyer. At least I'm not out anything except for time.



Yes.  I had this sort of happen before.  I called Tradesy and they said the item would come back to me and they would reimburse shipping if I had shipped it on my own.

But beware!  In my situation, this notice was on the USPS site for 5 days.  I had gotten really annoyed, because the buyer was so excited to get the bag and I did't know why she wouldn't pick it up now.  I finally reached out to the buyer on the 5th day and asked if she was aware the package was at the post office.  She said she had picked it up on the first day and loved her bag!  So I told Tradesy and they are able to read our Tradesy messages and they saw that she had picked up the bag and released my money.  Two weeks later, the USPS site still had the same message!


----------



## whateve

LaurelLee123 said:


> Yes.  I had this sort of happen before.  I called Tradesy and they said the item would come back to me and they would reimburse shipping if I had shipped it on my own.
> 
> But beware!  In my situation, this notice was on the USPS site for 5 days.  I had gotten really annoyed, because the buyer was so excited to get the bag and I did't know why she wouldn't pick it up now.  I finally reached out to the buyer on the 5th day and asked if she was aware the package was at the post office.  She said she had picked it up on the first day and loved her bag!  So I told Tradesy and they are able to read our Tradesy messages and they saw that she had picked up the bag and released my money.  Two weeks later, the USPS site still had the same message!


Thanks! I've never seen this message with sales I've made on other sites so I wondered if Tradesy packages are treated differently. I think that as long as the USPS site doesn't show the package was returned to me, I wouldn't have to refund.


----------



## whateve

LaurelLee123 said:


> Yes.  I had this sort of happen before.  I called Tradesy and they said the item would come back to me and they would reimburse shipping if I had shipped it on my own.
> 
> But beware!  In my situation, this notice was on the USPS site for 5 days.  I had gotten really annoyed, because the buyer was so excited to get the bag and I did't know why she wouldn't pick it up now.  I finally reached out to the buyer on the 5th day and asked if she was aware the package was at the post office.  She said she had picked it up on the first day and loved her bag!  So I told Tradesy and they are able to read our Tradesy messages and they saw that she had picked up the bag and released my money.  Two weeks later, the USPS site still had the same message!


The tracking today said "delivered, post office" so I guess the buyer picked it up.


----------



## Smoothoprter

CSamoylov said:


> Tradesy is officially a complete JOKE. I had a bag I sold authenticated by Étinceler Authentications and the bag was deemed as authentic. However, Tradesy is saying it is fake and suspended my account even though I've provided proof of authenticity. This is the e-mail I received from them today:
> HI Christina,
> 
> "Thank you for reaching out - The item was carefully and extensively reviewed by our in-house Brands Team and Chanel representative and all fronts have deemed this item to be inauthentic. The following details were looked at to determine if the item was genuine, but were inconsistent with authentic examples of this item:
> 
> Hologram/Serial Number - Font/Design/Style
> Inconsistent Seams on Interior
> Quality of Materials
> Stamping -Incorrect
> Overall Craftsmanship
> 
> The font of the hologram/serial number are not consistent with the Chanel Brand Standards of this era. We receive thousands of items a week from all across the country and our Authentication Team is the best in the business. They are trained in detecting replica items and are trained in the complex and thorough history of designer names and manufacturing. We stand by our decision and we will be sending the item back your way shortly.
> 
> I appreciate your cooperation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy B.
> Tradesy Returns"
> 
> Still no word on the money they owe me. Nothing. Kathy B. doesn't have a phone number and refuses to call me to talk about this over the phone. When I called customer service they couldn't help me and basically hung up on me. Livid right now.


Your bag is absolutely authentic Chanel.  There is NO doubt.  I'm sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## Smoothoprter

BeenBurned said:


> This is BS!!
> 
> This "Kathy B." person and Tradesy need to tell you who their "in-house Brands Team and Chanel representative" are! At best, they've accused Etinceler of incompetence and Etinceler's BrbrryPrincess and Smoothoprter should be directed to this thread because their reputation is being harmed by a site that uses a different professional authentication company that has made dozens (if not more) mistakes.


Thank you.  There is absolutely NO doubt the bag is authentic.


----------



## CSamoylov

Finally got my funds from Tradesy through PP without having to be verified. However, after playing around with the Tradesy platform (I'm fairly new) I looked up the bag I sold that was claimed "in authentic" and it was the first bag I sold and was delivered on 5/14. I can't help but wonder if she used the bag and claimed fake to return it as it's more of an evening type bag.


----------



## uadjit

CSamoylov said:


> Finally got my funds from Tradesy through PP without having to be verified. However, after playing around with the Tradesy platform (I'm fairly new) I looked up the bag I sold that was claimed "in authentic" and it was the first bag I sold and was delivered on 5/14. I can't help but wonder if she used the bag and claimed fake to return it as it's more of an evening type bag.


It's possible but buyers do that. It's Tradesy's responsibility to be knowledgeable enough (or to secure the opinion of someone with enough knowledge) to discern the bag's authenticity for themselves. This is ESPECIALLY true since Tradesy claims on its website to handle returns for its sellers. 


But even if they couldn't ascertain authenticity they could have returned the bag to you instead of seizing your bag, freezing your money and cutting off communications. They handled your case horribly, IMHO.


----------



## moose81

So my fear has come true.  I was supposed to have money to withdraw this evening.  Since I already withdrew the funds from the bag that the buyer is now claiming is fake (a month later), Tradesy seems to be holding up the money from my most recent sale, even though I am now past the escrow period.  The bags sold for the exact same amount so they show my balance as zero and there is nothing for me to withdraw.  This stinks.


----------



## calflu

How do you get your money back?


Tradesy made me go thru their verification process back then when I first sold my item in Jul 2014. Now I just logged back into Tradesy and want to withdraw my money. And now they want govt ID? HECK! 





CSamoylov said:


> Finally got my funds from Tradesy through PP without having to be verified. However, after playing around with the Tradesy platform (I'm fairly new) I looked up the bag I sold that was claimed "in authentic" and it was the first bag I sold and was delivered on 5/14. I can't help but wonder if she used the bag and claimed fake to return it as it's more of an evening type bag.


----------



## Seun Soth

I'm sorry to hear of your experiences. I just purchased an item off their website and hopefully everything goes smoothly. Has anyone used Affirm to make purchases? If so, what to do you think about it?


----------



## CSamoylov

calflu said:


> How do you get your money back?
> 
> 
> Tradesy made me go thru their verification process back then when I first sold my item in Jul 2014. Now I just logged back into Tradesy and want to withdraw my money. And now they want govt ID? HECK!


This seems like a vicious cycle w/Tradesy! I wasn't able to verify my ID with my EIN number so I was able to go the Paypal route. Were you able to try it through PP?


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

I am not trying to buy or sell on TPF. This is just an FYI:

I am a Tradesy seller, and I received the following message from a Tradesy customer:

"Hello, I'm really interesting in this Louis Vuitton insolite trunk and  lock wallet and I saw that the one that you sold is brand new!! Do you  have another one or any chance you know any one who have a brand new of  this wallet. Plz let me know for soon. Thank you so much"

I do not know which wallet the member is referring to when s/he wrote "this," but the wallet I sold was a brand-new monogram T&L Sarah with the orange/red trunk. (I think LV called it bordeaux.) 

If you have a BN monogram T&L insolite to sell, someone on Tradesy is interested!

Mods, if this type of post is not allowed, please delete it. TY!


----------



## NFSINGH

Hi, I've had a Tradesy account for several years now and I've had no problems. I've never purchased but have had many sales. At least you can call them if you have an issue. I just make sure I always have my COA  on my designer items. I also have a Poshmark account and dislike that if there is an issue you can't speak with anyone. I've had one sale that was a pain in the butt as purchaser claimed it was not as described. In my opinion it was exactly what I described. It was a gold chain and I  approximated the weight and it was described that way. In any case my money was help up for 3 weeks. The next thing I knew I got an email saying they were releasing the money. I like the offer button on the site but most items are pure junk. A great deal of knock offs especially Chanel,LV and David Yurman.


----------



## Smoothoprter

CSamoylov said:


> Finally got my funds from Tradesy through PP without having to be verified. However, after playing around with the Tradesy platform (I'm fairly new) I looked up the bag I sold that was claimed "in authentic" and it was the first bag I sold and was delivered on 5/14. I can't help but wonder if she used the bag and claimed fake to return it as it's more of an evening type bag.


I'm so glad you were able to get your money.  Though your bag was more of a specialty bag (python flap bag with special CC closure), all of the details of an authentic Chanel bag were present - there is no doubt.


----------



## NFSINGH

Hi I've had a long standing account with Tradesy with no issues. As a matter I just had a sale of a DY vintage bracelet 5 minutes ago. You just have to be careful on those type of sites? What concerns do you have.


----------



## 604girl

Does tradesy use USPS for printable labels?


----------



## whateve

604girl said:


> Does tradesy use USPS for printable labels?


yes.


----------



## EGBDF

I reported a few obvious awful fakes and see that they are gone now&#8230;but one of them was already sold&#8230;I have no idea if it was very recent but I wonder what Tradesy does in that case. I'm really curious how they authenticate. Do they have someone authenticate every bag from Penny Lane (or whatever it's called)?


----------



## CSamoylov

EGBDF said:


> I reported a few obvious awful fakes and see that they are gone now&#8230;but one of them was already sold&#8230;I have no idea if it was very recent but I wonder what Tradesy does in that case. I'm really curious how they authenticate. Do they have someone authenticate every bag from Penny Lane (or whatever it's called)?


They have an in-house person, "Kathy B" who handles all authentication and returns. She doesn't monitor the site for fakes to my knowledge but if an item is returned she authenticates it and if need be they use their third party authentication service which is rumored to be ******************.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> I reported a few obvious awful fakes and see that they are gone nowbut one of them was already soldI have no idea if it was very recent but I wonder what Tradesy does in that case. I'm really curious how they authenticate. Do they have someone authenticate every bag from Penny Lane (or whatever it's called)?




Are you saying penny lane sold the fake? That's actually Tradsey's selling ID.


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> Are you saying penny lane sold the fake? That's actually Tradsey's selling ID.



No 
Sorry if I wasn't clear. I guess my train of thought went from me reporting a fake bag that was marked as Soldand then wondering if Tradesy authenticates bags that are returned to them before reselling them under one of their names like Penny Lane.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I reported a few obvious awful fakes and see that they are gone nowbut one of them was already soldI have no idea if it was very recent but I wonder what Tradesy does in that case. I'm really curious how they authenticate. Do they have someone authenticate every bag from Penny Lane (or whatever it's called)?


That's interesting because I posted (on Coach Hall of Shame) and reported a dozen very obvious fakes hours ago and ALL ARE STILL UP. 

There are 12 fakes report in post 			#*2369*: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...coach-fakes-here-824098-158.html#post28683419

And the following post,  			#*2370* has about 9 more fakes: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...coach-fakes-here-824098-158.html#post28683633

I reported a couple of hours prior to posting on the HOS and nothing has poofed.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> That's interesting because I posted (on Coach Hall of Shame) and reported a dozen very obvious fakes hours ago and ALL ARE STILL UP.
> 
> There are 12 fakes report in post 			#*2369*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...coach-fakes-here-824098-158.html#post28683419
> 
> And the following post,  			#*2370* has about 9 more fakes:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...coach-fakes-here-824098-158.html#post28683633
> 
> I reported a couple of hours prior to posting on the HOS and nothing has poofed.



It took about 24 hours for the ones I reported to be removedhopefully these will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## uadjit

EGBDF said:


> No
> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I guess my train of thought went from me reporting a fake bag that was marked as Soldand then wondering if Tradesy authenticates bags that are returned to them before reselling them under one of their names like Penny Lane.


 Well, if they do they don't do a very good job because I've seen items listed by Penny Lane that I'm pretty sure have been fake. Usually they don't have enough pictures for authentication, though.


----------



## whateve

I can't find the original post but someone posted that they printed a label and when they took the package to the post office after a couple of days, the post office wouldn't accept it because it wasn't shipped on the date the postage was created. 

Anyway, I wanted to report that I had an ebay seller who misplaced a package addressed to me in the trunk of her car for 10 days. Yesterday she took it to the post office and it is now on the way to me. USPS did not make her get a new tracking number.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> I can't find the original post but someone posted that they printed a label and when they took the package to the post office after a couple of days, the post office wouldn't accept it because it wasn't shipped on the date the postage was created.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to report that I had an ebay seller who misplaced a package addressed to me in the trunk of her car for 10 days. Yesterday she took it to the post office and it is now on the way to me. USPS did not make her get a new tracking number.




That was my experience too and I told the poster that but apparently his/her post office is strict. I never ship on the day I print as I usually prepare packages the night before and then take the packages to the PO the next day.


----------



## BeenBurned

jyyanks said:


> That was my experience too and I told the poster that but apparently his/her post office is strict. I never ship on the day I print as I usually prepare packages the night before and then take the packages to the PO the next day.


You can change the shipping date in the dropdown. I do mine the night before or if on a weekend, just change the date to the next business day. I think you can print for up to 5 days ahead.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You can change the shipping date in the dropdown. I do mine the night before or if on a weekend, just change the date to the next business day. I think you can print for up to 5 days ahead.


I don't think there is an option to do that with Tradesy labels. That was what the poster was complaining about.


----------



## NFSINGH

I've never had a problem with shipping. I've made a sale on Friday and usually print the label at that time then Mail on Monday. My PO has never giver me any trouble. Very strange.


----------



## ToriChan

Did anyone see the new updates for profiles? And the "featuring" bar at the top of the page? Would rather them make an android compatible app lol


----------



## moose81

I wanted to post an update here to my story, which ended well.  Recap - I sold a bag at the end of April and saw that a return was being processed about a month later for "authenticity questions".  I had already withdrawn the funds from that bag, but I had other funds in my account (from a more recent sale) that got held up in escrow while the return was being processed.  It looks like those funds were released yesterday or today so it seems like my bag was indeed found to be authentic.  I was annoyed that my other funds were held up but at least it is now resolved.  It seemed to take about a week for the whole thing to go through, which is what the Tradesy rep that I contacted told me.  In a way, this process at least gives me more confidence as a buyer, since the policies seem very buyer-friendly.


----------



## Seun Soth

Has any seller been scammed on Tradesy? Any advice on how to look out for buyer scammers?


----------



## EGBDF

I sold something last week, used Tradesy's shipping label, and the return address was my own. Then I sold something else, and the return address on the shipping label was Tradesy's. 
Does anyone know why they were different?


----------



## beekmanhill

Does Tradesy send out emails re sales, etc.  I bought two items, and sold one item on Tradesy, yet never receive emails re sales, etc. 

I looked in profile, and can't seem to find any settings relative to mails.   I see one of my items is on sale today.


----------



## EGBDF

beekmanhill said:


> Does Tradesy send out emails re sales, etc.  I bought two items, and sold one item on Tradesy, yet never receive emails re sales, etc.
> 
> I looked in profile, and can't seem to find any settings relative to mails.   I see one of my items is on sale today.



I get emails when Tradesy puts certain categories or brands on sale. I don't get specific emails about the items I am selling being in one of their sales. Is that what you mean?


----------



## beekmanhill

EGBDF said:


> I get emails when Tradesy puts certain categories or brands on sale. I don't get specific emails about the items I am selling being in one of their sales. Is that what you mean?



NO, I meant the general notification of site wide sales, not my specific items.   I even looked in my junk folder, and nothing is there.  Thanks for your info.


----------



## EGBDF

beekmanhill said:


> NO, I meant the general notification of site wide sales, not my specific items.   I even looked in my junk folder, and nothing is there.  Thanks for your info.



Have you ever gotten email from them? Is your email address correct in account settings?


----------



## beekmanhill

EGBDF said:


> Have you ever gotten email from them? Is your email address correct in account settings?



Yes, it is correct, and I have made one sale and two purchases with no problems at all.


----------



## NFSINGH

Tradesy always notifies of a sale. I have been a seller for about 4/5 years and I've had no problems at all. Usually buyers rarely bargain for price as on other sites like Poshmark.  I've never purchased just sold items.


----------



## beekmanhill

NFSINGH said:


> Tradesy always notifies of a sale. I have been a seller for about 4/5 years and I've had no problems at all. Usually buyers rarely bargain for price as on other sites like Poshmark.  I've never purchased just sold items.



I've looked all over their site to see if I opted out of these mailings and can find nothing.  So I will call them Monday.   I get mails every day from Shop-Hers, and have never listed or bought there.  

Thanks.


----------



## baglover2013

Anyone sold something on tradesy but it doesn't show that you made a sale in your notification to allow you to print the shipping label? I have a buyer who bought an item but it's not letting me print a shipping label even though the item is sold


----------



## atlcoach

baglover2013 said:


> Anyone sold something on tradesy but it doesn't show that you made a sale in your notification to allow you to print the shipping label? I have a buyer who bought an item but it's not letting me print a shipping label even though the item is sold




Yes, they once held a sale of mine for 5 days presumably while they verified the purchaser.


----------



## beekmanhill

This week, or today anyway, LV is on sale.  I thought I'd lower the price of my item to further its sales chances.  I edit the item, put in the new lower price, and it says "your item is not live......yet."  But it gives no further information, no button to click to make it live, etc.   So can one not edit the item when there is a sale on the brand? The item is now in draft and is not showing at all on the site.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

beekmanhill said:


> This week, or today anyway, LV is on sale.  I thought I'd lower the price of my item to further its sales chances.  I edit the item, put in the new lower price, and it says "your item is not live......yet."  But it gives no further information, no button to click to make it live, etc.   So can one not edit the item when there is a sale on the brand? The item is now in draft and is not showing at all on the site.


 Yes, we can edit during a sale.  In draft mode, you need to go to the status heading for the purse and click on edit draft.  Next make your changes and then click on the black square at the bottom of the draft that said save.  I think you clicked on the save draft box that comes right before the save box.


----------



## beekmanhill

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yes, we can edit during a sale.  In draft mode, you need to go to the status heading for the purse and click on edit draft.  Next make your changes and then click on the black square at the bottom of the draft that said save.  I think you clicked on the save draft box that comes right before the save box.



OK thanks.  I just did that and it worked.  I swear the SAVE box was not there before.  I could be nuts.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

beekmanhill said:


> OK thanks.  I just did that and it worked.  I swear the SAVE box was not there before.  I could be nuts.


   I actually did the same thing.


----------



## cathead87

lepetitelv said:


> I'm fairly new to Tradesy but I came across them while searching for a new Neverfull. The authenticity guarantee looks good but wanted to know what its like from people who have bought on it. How have your purchases been? What are returns like?


 
I have purchased 2 bags and had a great experience both times.  I was leery due to the lack of seller reviews...so I made it a point to communicate with the seller before purchasing. Not that it guarantees anything...but it made me feel better.   I had one bag authenticated on tPF before purchasing and the other authenticated afterwards...both were authentic.

I haven't had to make a return so hopefully someone else can chime in on their return experience.


----------



## uadjit

lepetitelv said:


> I'm fairly new to Tradesy but I came across them while searching for a new Neverfull. The authenticity guarantee looks good but wanted to know what its like from people who have bought on it. How have your purchases been? What are returns like?



I have had mixed experiences buying there. At least half of the items have come with more wear than described (though everything has been authentic) and they charge you a restocking fee if you want to return something.

OTOH, selling is great because Shop-Hers handles everything with the buyer on their end.


----------



## uadjit

lepetitelv said:


> Thanks for the real talk. Are you talking about Tradesy or Shop-hers? I'm leaning towards yes on buying a new with tags neverfull



Shop-hers. Sorry, I'm getting confused.  I also sell on Tradesy (very occasionally) but have never bought anything there. I see more fakes on Tradesy than Shop-Hers, though.


----------



## kham

Tradesy sale:


----------



## Seun Soth

My first experience selling on Tradesy is not going so well. I was going to unlist the item, but was too late. LV item sold is in great condition and everything was described in the listing. Buyer decided to return it. Buyer claimed misrepresentation and that the PM agenda is "too stretched out." I don't think so and I pictures to prove it. 

My funds are now further in pending status and won't be release until the return has been processed. I think I like eBay better.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Seun Soth said:


> My first experience selling on Tradesy is not going so well. I was going to unlist the item, but was too late. LV item sold is in great condition and everything was described in the listing. Buyer decided to return it. Buyer claimed misrepresentation and that the PM agenda is "too stretched out." I don't think so and I pictures to prove it.
> 
> My funds are now further in pending status and won't be release until the return has been processed. I think I like eBay better.


 
The situation may turn out in your favor.  From what I understand, Tradesy will look to see if you described the item right before deciding to sell it themselves or take it from your account.  Based on the stories here, I think Tradesy is fairer than EBay.


----------



## Seun Soth

Thanks for your input. Glad to hear. ^_^


----------



## moose81

Seun Soth said:


> My first experience selling on Tradesy is not going so well. I was going to unlist the item, but was too late. LV item sold is in great condition and everything was described in the listing. Buyer decided to return it. Buyer claimed misrepresentation and that the PM agenda is "too stretched out." I don't think so and I pictures to prove it.
> 
> My funds are now further in pending status and won't be release until the return has been processed. I think I like eBay better.



I think Tradesy's return policy makes it tricky to compare to ebay.  On the one hand, if you described everything correctly, you are likely to get your money released.  If a buyer puts up a stink on ebay, you would probably be forced to accept the return (this is what usually happens to me, at least).  However, since Tradesy advertises their return policy, I have a feeling more buyers actually return things.  With ebay, most sellers will say "no returns allowed" and decent buyers usually consider that before buying (the problem of course are the people who ignore that and take advantage of ebay's pro-buyer policies).  

Hopefully it will work out in your favor!  Just FYI, I had funds held at one point due to a return and they were released to me after about a week.


----------



## poopsie

Is there a bad buyer list anywhere?


----------



## shopaholiclex

I sell on ebay and poshmark, but find that poshmark fees are outrageous and people want everything too cheap. I have high feedback on ebay, and find that even with paypal fees it is a lot less than on PM. I recently found tradesy, but am in the process of listing some on my chanel and gucci bags, but have read some rather disturbing reviews on the site. The most concerning is that they do not guarantee authenticity and there  is no seller protection in the event of a scam, or any suspicious activity. The one good thing on PM is that they authenticate purchases over $500 for free which helps with authenticity issues.


----------



## Ashpaw

I'm trying to sell my tory burch bag and tiffany sunglasses but I just found out that Tradsey don't have Seller Protection! Yikes! Ive already posted my items and one of the items "sold", but not shipped yet. Since this isn't eBay, there is no seller protection. Tradsey won't help me if the buyer decides to cheat me and if it's lost in the mail, too bad for me; the item is gone  So what should I do? Should I cancel the sale?

I also checked out other sites like poshmark, but they also don't have seller protection. ThredUp is another site too but they would take my original $395 bag and pay me $66 (that's horrid)


----------



## NANI1972

Ashpaw said:


> I'm trying to sell my tory burch bag and tiffany sunglasses but I just found out that Tradsey don't have Seller Protection! Yikes! Ive already posted my items and one of the items "sold", but not shipped yet. Since this isn't eBay, there is no seller protection. Tradsey won't help me if the buyer decides to cheat me and if it's lost in the mail, too bad for me; the item is gone  So what should I do? Should I cancel the sale?
> 
> 
> 
> I also checked out other sites like poshmark, but they also don't have seller protection. ThredUp is another site too but they would take my original $395 bag and pay me $66 (that's horrid)




What kind of seller protection do you think eBay offers? They may say in their policies there's seller protection but that's a farce.
Where did you see that Tradsey does not have seller protection? If your item is lost in the mail that's why you'd purchase insurance on the package.


----------



## Ashpaw

NANI1972 said:


> What kind of seller protection do you think eBay offers? They may say in their policies there's seller protection but that's a farce.
> Where did you see that Tradsey does not have seller protection? If your item is lost in the mail that's why you'd purchase insurance on the package.



According to Tradsey terms: "Tradesy is not involved in the actual transaction between Buyers and Sellers. While Tradesy may help facilitate the resolution of disputes through various programs, and may provide guarantees which are backed by the Tradesy Return Policy, we have no control over and do not guarantee the existence, quality, safety, or legality of items advertised; the truth or accuracy of users' content or listings; the ability of Sellers to sell items; the ability of Buyers to pay for items; that a Buyer or Seller will actually complete a transaction or return an item; the legal transfer of item from the Seller to the Buyer; or that a buyer or seller will actually complete a transaction." 

And there Returns Policy for Sellers: As a Tradesy seller, you are not responsible for issuing refunds or credits to buyers. As long as your item was accurately represented in its listing, Tradesy will issue a store credit or refund to your buyer at no cost to you. However, if you've misrepresented your item (e.g. by selling designer replicas or by not disclosing damage) Tradesy may return the item to you and charge you, in order to refund the buyer. Although this happens infrequently, it is your responsibility to avoid charges by creating accurate listings. Tradesy is a seller-friendly marketplace and our return policy is designed to make selling simple and safe for you. Misrepresentation:
Tradesys team of authentication experts carefully reviews every returned item, compares it with your description of the item, and takes into consideration the buyers history with Tradesy. If your item is verifiably misrepresented (including, but not limited to, representing a designer replica as authentic or selling damaged goods without disclosure of damage), Tradesy will issue a full refund to the buyer while returning the item to you and charging your account for the full cost of a refund, including shipping charges. Tradesy conducts a fair investigation on every returned item and seeks a resolution that protects the interests of both buyer and seller. Tradesy may contact you for additional information when investigating a return request on your sold items. Failure to respond may result in you losing the return claim.

So even if I sell my 100% authentic and accurately described item to the buyer, the item doesn't first get checked by Tradesy. The item goes to the buyer first. The buyer can totally use it and batter it up with no remorse for 4 days (Tradsey: If the seller sells an expensive or designer brand item, or a wedding dress, there may be a hold on the earnings for 4 days (96 hours) after the delivery date to ensure the buyer receives the order they purchased.)  and then return it claiming it was misrepresented. Then the buyer can return it to Tradesy for a full refund because Tradesy will compare the now used and battered item against the old sell posting. So the seller gets stuck with a now unfit bag and no profit! That's no seller protection for you. Plus the mailing insurance it's not covered by Tradesy, you would have to increase the selling price to cover shipping insurance. 

Looks like Tradesy is merely a platform for gathering transactions. They truly don't authenticate the listing and items before the buyer gets it. Hmmm, something to think about. Tradesy is also not BBB accredited and has 61 filed complaints against them. I also did some more digging, 213 complaints online about sellers and buyers getting ripped off and fake items. Yikes! 

True, true, eBay seller protection seems like a farce, but it's protected my butt several times from bad buyers! Especially the ones that like to claim the item was never shipped and delivered, and try to leave you bad feedback just because they couldn't get the item for free. 

Anyways, after doing research on and contacting Tradesy customer service, I've decided to withdraw my listings from Tradesy. I think as a seller Tradesy can't do anything to give me peace of mind, but as a buyer, I'd use Tradesy... maybe.


----------



## NANI1972

I think you're reading way too much into their terms and policies for sellers.
All of the scenarios that you have mentioned happening on Tradsey
Can also happen on eBay and are likelier to happen on eBay. Tradsey is more likely to help cover you as a seller in these instances. eBay also does not authentic  items before they are sent to buyers either, that's why it's up the the buyer to educate themselves and know what they are buying. 
And if you sell on eBay is your responsibility to cover insurance on the package just like it is on Tradsey if you are using your own shipping materials. Also as long as you have proof of delivery Tradsey will protect you.
Another plus is buyers can't use the feedback System to manipulate sellers because there is not a feedback system on Tradsey.


----------



## farris2

Does anyone know how the fees work during their sales? If I have a $100 item and the buyer purchases using a code for $200 off what will my fees be based on? The actual price the buyer paid or the listing price?


----------



## Ashpaw

NANI1972 said:


> I think you're reading way too much into their terms and policies for sellers.
> All of the scenarios that you have mentioned happening on Tradsey
> Can also happen on eBay and are likelier to happen on eBay. Tradsey is more likely to help cover you as a seller in these instances. eBay also does not authentic  items before they are sent to buyers either, that's why it's up the the buyer to educate themselves and know what they are buying.
> And if you sell on eBay is your responsibility to cover insurance on the package just like it is on Tradsey if you are using your own shipping materials. Also as long as you have proof of delivery Tradsey will protect you.
> Another plus is buyers can't use the feedback System to manipulate sellers because there is not a feedback system on Tradsey.



Yes, perhaps I'm reading way too much into their terms and policies. My mind can go overboard somethings. But at least I've actually read through the whole thing, they can't pull a "it's in the policies and terms" bit on me if something goes wrong. 

Anyways thanks everyone for the advise and comments, its good to hear what you all have to say about the matter


----------



## uadjit

Ashpaw said:


> According to Tradsey terms: "Tradesy is not involved in the actual transaction between Buyers and Sellers. While Tradesy may help facilitate the resolution of disputes through various programs, and may provide guarantees which are backed by the Tradesy Return Policy, we have no control over and do not guarantee the existence, quality, safety, or legality of items advertised; the truth or accuracy of users' content or listings; the ability of Sellers to sell items; the ability of Buyers to pay for items; that a Buyer or Seller will actually complete a transaction or return an item; the legal transfer of item from the Seller to the Buyer; or that a buyer or seller will actually complete a transaction."
> 
> And there Returns Policy for Sellers: As a Tradesy seller, you are not responsible for issuing refunds or credits to buyers. As long as your item was accurately represented in its listing, Tradesy will issue a store credit or refund to your buyer at no cost to you. However, if you've misrepresented your item (e.g. by selling designer replicas or by not disclosing damage) Tradesy may return the item to you and charge you, in order to refund the buyer. Although this happens infrequently, it is your responsibility to avoid charges by creating accurate listings. Tradesy is a seller-friendly marketplace and our return policy is designed to make selling simple and safe for you. Misrepresentation:
> Tradesys team of authentication experts carefully reviews every returned item, compares it with your description of the item, and takes into consideration the buyers history with Tradesy. If your item is verifiably misrepresented (including, but not limited to, representing a designer replica as authentic or selling damaged goods without disclosure of damage), Tradesy will issue a full refund to the buyer while returning the item to you and charging your account for the full cost of a refund, including shipping charges. Tradesy conducts a fair investigation on every returned item and seeks a resolution that protects the interests of both buyer and seller. Tradesy may contact you for additional information when investigating a return request on your sold items. Failure to respond may result in you losing the return claim.
> 
> So even if I sell my 100% authentic and accurately described item to the buyer, the item doesn't first get checked by Tradesy. The item goes to the buyer first. The buyer can totally use it and batter it up with no remorse for 4 days (Tradsey: If the seller sells an expensive or designer brand item, or a wedding dress, there may be a hold on the earnings for 4 days (96 hours) after the delivery date to ensure the buyer receives the order they purchased.)  and then return it claiming it was misrepresented. Then the buyer can return it to Tradesy for a full refund because Tradesy will compare the now used and battered item against the old sell posting. So the seller gets stuck with a now unfit bag and no profit! That's no seller protection for you. Plus the mailing insurance it's not covered by Tradesy, you would have to increase the selling price to cover shipping insurance.
> 
> Looks like Tradesy is merely a platform for gathering transactions. They truly don't authenticate the listing and items before the buyer gets it. Hmmm, something to think about. Tradesy is also not BBB accredited and has 61 filed complaints against them. I also did some more digging, 213 complaints online about sellers and buyers getting ripped off and fake items. Yikes!
> 
> True, true, eBay seller protection seems like a farce, but it's protected my butt several times from bad buyers! Especially the ones that like to claim the item was never shipped and delivered, and try to leave you bad feedback just because they couldn't get the item for free.
> 
> Anyways, after doing research on and contacting Tradesy customer service, I've decided to withdraw my listings from Tradesy. I think as a seller Tradesy can't do anything to give me peace of mind, but as a buyer, I'd use Tradesy... maybe.



I don't think your concerns are unfounded. We've had several people in here in the past few months run into problems with Tradesy and their so called "authentications". Shop-hers is a site where you send the items in to the company to be inspected before they are sent to the buyer. That's a preferable scenario for sellers but their fees are higher and they don't seem to have a ton of traffic.


----------



## Seun Soth

shopaholiclex said:


> I sell on ebay and poshmark, but find that poshmark fees are outrageous and people want everything too cheap. I have high feedback on ebay, and find that even with paypal fees it is a lot less than on PM. I recently found tradesy, but am in the process of listing some on my chanel and gucci bags, but have read some rather disturbing reviews on the site. The most concerning is that they do not guarantee authenticity and there  is no seller protection in the event of a scam, or any suspicious activity. The one good thing on PM is that they authenticate purchases over $500 for free which helps with authenticity issues.



I asked Tradesy about this because that is my concern. They told me that I shouldn't worry and they have things in place to prevent sellers from getting scam. I sure hope so. I either better get my funds or my item back in the condition that it was sent to the buyer.


----------



## Seun Soth

poopsie said:


> Is there a bad buyer list anywhere?



It would be nice to have a bad buyer list....good idea!


----------



## ToriChan

Has anyone been asked to "hold" items on Tradesy? I've only seen holds on Posh before but I guess some of those people are moving to Tradesy too. I'm fine with someone saying can you hold this a day-waiting for a paycheck to go through since its not like eBay where you can buy and not pay immediately but two people on the same day wanted me to hold till the 2nd week of July? 

Also, has anyone noticed an increase in sales (if you are a seller?) I have sold 4 purses this week and also had a lot of messages and inquires.


----------



## BeenBurned

shopaholiclex said:


> The one good thing on PM is that they authenticate purchases over $500 for free which helps with authenticity issues.


PM authenticate?? Based on the number of fakes I see on Poshmark (and Tradesy, for that matter), I doubt that either authenticates and if they do, their authenticator isn't very good!

In fact, Poshmark is a close second behind iOffer but at least iOffer doesn't claim that its sellers are honest or that they sell authentic goods.


----------



## NANI1972

ToriChan said:


> Has anyone been asked to "hold" items on Tradesy? I've only seen holds on Posh before but I guess some of those people are moving to Tradesy too. I'm fine with someone saying can you hold this a day-waiting for a paycheck to go through since its not like eBay where you can buy and not pay immediately but two people on the same day wanted me to hold till the 2nd week of July?
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed an increase in sales (if you are a seller?) I have sold 4 purses this week and also had a lot of messages and inquires.




Yes I've been asked but declined to do so, I've had ppl ask me this before on eBay and then never pay, I don't need the hassle.

You may have seen an increase in sales this week due to the promo Tradsey just had.


----------



## NANI1972

Louboutin 10% until midnight PST


----------



## ToriChan

Has anyone have this happen before? I sold an item and it was delivered on the 24th. I know policy is 4 days before I can get my payout but mysteriously the money was made available to me an hour ago? Is there any reason this would happen?


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> PM authenticate?? Based on the number of fakes I see on Poshmark (and Tradesy, for that matter), I doubt that either authenticates and if they do, their authenticator isn't very good!
> 
> In fact, Poshmark is a close second behind iOffer but at least iOffer doesn't claim that its sellers are honest or that they sell authentic goods.



They only authenticate items over $500 but you have to purchase it first. The seller is required to send the item to PMHQ for inspection prior to the buyer receiving the item. They used to use authenticate4u but now I think it's done in-house (or some other unknown authentication company). They also claim to inspect the items and match them to the seller's description but that also does not seem to be the case (they do a very poor job of this based on my first hand experience). I haven't purchased anything expensive from PM so I can't say if they're qualified to authenticate Hermes or Chanel (pass the 15th series, which I know CB doesn't even do).


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> They only authenticate items over $500 but you have to purchase it first. The seller is required to send the item to PMHQ for inspection prior to the buyer receiving the item. They used to use authenticate4u but now I think it's done in-house (or some other unknown authentication company). They also claim to inspect the items and match them to the seller's description but that also does not seem to be the case (they do a very poor job of this based on my first hand experience). I haven't purchased anything expensive from PM so I can't say if they're qualified to authenticate Hermes or Chanel (pass the 15th series, which I know CB doesn't even do).


I thought I read they used *****************.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I thought I read they used *****************.



Not that I know of. I did once purchase a Chanel flap off PM 2 years ago and they sent me the authentication pdf from authenticate4u so that's how I know they used authenticate4u. Recently though, from other members that I've spoken to, they no longer send those pdfs anymore and they also advertise that they have an in-house authentication team (whatever that means). So I think now they just have their own authenticating these items, which I would personally be wary of, for obvious reasons.


----------



## NANI1972

Valentino 10% off until midnight tonight PST.


----------



## ToriChan

Coach is on Sale for 10%!


----------



## NANI1972

Chloe and Celine 10% off until Thursday midnight PST.


----------



## NANI1972

Just had my first return initiated for "item misrepresented", which is highly unlikely as I post at least 12 up close pics, so in thinking its buyers remorse. 
Has anyone as a seller ever sent a message to the buyer asking what the issue is? If so have you ever gotten a response?


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> Just had my first return initiated for "item misrepresented", which is highly unlikely as I post at least 12 up close pics, so in thinking its buyers remorse.
> Has anyone as a seller ever sent a message to the buyer asking what the issue is? If so have you ever gotten a response?



There's no point in sending a message to the buyer, he/she'll just feed you more BS as to why he/she did the return. I would recommend calling or chatting with Tradesy CS and see what the buyer listed as the reason for the return. From there, you can start gathering information (from your pictures) to refute the claim if Tradesy return contacts you.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I have 4 contemporary brand (TB, RM) bags listed and none of them are moving. What gives? Does anyone want to share their secret for selling on Tradesy?


----------



## ToriChan

AnnaFreud said:


> I have 4 contemporary brand (TB, RM) bags listed and none of them are moving. What gives? Does anyone want to share their secret for selling on Tradesy?



I had a RM Mini Mac listed for almost a month and it never sold so I sold it on eBay. I think the market might be flooded with the Mini Macs, 5 Zips, and Cupids etc. You should probably check to make sure yours is the lowest price for its condition as well as the color since that's important. As for TB I'm not sure I don't shop the brand frequently but I would make sure your prices are at the low end of the market if you want to sell. I mostly sell Coach on Tradesy and I've had bags sell for under 24 hours Using eBay pricing so maybe consider pricing your bags against that.


----------



## ToriChan

I just had a return request for my Coach bag not being authentic to my buyer. Hopefully Tradesy's authentication brand team/****************** doesn't misauthenticate my item. I have a feeling the buyer has buyer's remorse as well since after I sold and shipped the item the buyer started asking questions about purchasing another item for the site and how to get a cheaper price. Very weird...


----------



## AnnaFreud

ToriChan said:


> I had a RM Mini Mac listed for almost a month and it never sold so I sold it on eBay. I think the market might be flooded with the Mini Macs, 5 Zips, and Cupids etc. You should probably check to make sure yours is the lowest price for its condition as well as the color since that's important. As for TB I'm not sure I don't shop the brand frequently but I would make sure your prices are at the low end of the market if you want to sell. I mostly sell Coach on Tradesy and I've had bags sell for under 24 hours Using eBay pricing so maybe consider pricing your bags against that.




Thank you for the insight and suggestion.


----------



## ToriChan

Update: I emailed my buyer after getting off the phone to Tradesy that Tradesy was going to authenticate it for her so she would have to send it in and also I was 100% positive the bag was authentic. She mailed back a few hours later letting me know her daughter was able to find the YKK zipper mark on the top zip and realized she made a mistake so she contacted Tradesy and told them to release my funds. Huge relief off my back because I was worried about AF getting involved since I haven't heard great things but anyone who knows Coach knows they don't always use YKK a few of the new ones I've seen have said IDEAL or sometimes they dont mark the zippers even- makes me nervous that buyers would file a return request without even contacting the seller to talk about it or do research online. :/


----------



## poopsie

ToriChan said:


> Update: I emailed my buyer after getting off the phone to Tradesy that Tradesy was going to authenticate it for her so she would have to send it in and also I was 100% positive the bag was authentic. She mailed back a few hours later letting me know her daughter was able to find the YKK zipper mark on the top zip and realized she made a mistake so she contacted Tradesy and told them to release my funds. Huge relief off my back because I was worried about AF getting involved since I haven't heard great things but anyone who knows Coach knows they don't always use YKK a few of the new ones I've seen have said IDEAL or sometimes they dont mark the zippers even- *makes me nervous that buyers would file a return request without even contacting the seller to talk about it or do research online. :/*




With all the bad guides floating around the interwebs research can sometimes make things worse. A little (mis)information can be a very dangerous thing.


----------



## NANI1972

New promo codes


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Update: I emailed my buyer after getting off the phone to Tradesy that Tradesy was going to authenticate it for her so she would have to send it in and also I was 100% positive the bag was authentic. She mailed back a few hours later letting me know her daughter was able to find the YKK zipper mark on the top zip and realized she made a mistake so she contacted Tradesy and told them to release my funds. Huge relief off my back because I was worried about AF getting involved since I haven't heard great things but anyone who knows Coach knows they don't always use YKK a few of the new ones I've seen have said IDEAL or sometimes they dont mark the zippers even- makes me nervous that buyers would file a return request without even contacting the seller to talk about it or do research online. :/


Ugh! That's the worst! I hate buyers who think they know how to authenticate because they read some outdated, incorrect guide on the Internet. I had a buyer (on ebay) claim my item was fake because of the zipper color!


----------



## tetsubean

EGBDF said:


> I sold something last week, used Tradesy's shipping label, and the return address was my own. Then I sold something else, and the return address on the shipping label was Tradesy's.
> Does anyone know why they were different?


Hi, I didn't see that any one responded to your question. I noticed the change in return address as well. I just got off the phone with a Tradesy CSR (different issue) and asked about the change in return address. She said that some sellers were complaining that they didn't want their personal information available to the buyer. I've had buyers on Tradesy mistakenly return items to me instead of Tradesy so I think it is a good change.


----------



## ChanelLover121

So after reading on the purse forum, I decided to give Tradesy a try last night. I purchased a bag and messaged the seller how excited I was. The seller said she will ship it out tomorrow. Then tomorrow comes and she cancels the transaction and said basically that the bag is worth more so she relisted it. I contacted Tradesy and the lady hannah literally said:

hannah: she's allowed to change the price, as long as she's not doing it over a bidding war. We're a peer-to-peer network and there are bound to be sellers who may be learning along the way esp with how to price their items

hannah: if i put myself in the seller's shoes, and i'm selling a high priced item but learned later on what it was really worth
hannah: i'd like the option to edit my price
hannah: does that make sense?

hannah: so if you were a seller who priced an item at 700 less than what it was actually worth, you'd be okay with not having the option to edit the price?


These were the messages the lady sent me. I was a little shocked at the response. I understand editing prices but after it's sold? 

ETA: I know Tradesy can't force the seller to sell their item but I just find it odd that they think it's okay to change prices after it's been sold. I think I was more bothered by the customer service lady's logic. 

I used to sell on eBay and they would never say I can cancel my sale and list for more. I feel like once the item is sold, its the price it sold for. I've sold bags to yoogi's in the past and realized I could get more for it elsewhere. I can't change my mind and say give me back my bag after they paid me.

Maybe it's just me. I don't know. Just Very disappointed


----------



## EGBDF

tetsubean said:


> Hi, I didn't see that any one responded to your question. I noticed the change in return address as well. I just got off the phone with a Tradesy CSR (different issue) and asked about the change in return address. She said that some sellers were complaining that they didn't want their personal information available to the buyer. I've had buyers on Tradesy mistakenly return items to me instead of Tradesy so I think it is a good change.



Thanks, that makes sense!


----------



## alansgail

ChanelLover121 said:


> So after reading on the purse forum, I decided to give Tradesy a try last night. I purchased a bag and messaged the seller how excited I was. The seller said she will ship it out tomorrow. Then tomorrow comes and she cancels the transaction and said basically that the bag is worth more so she relisted it. I contacted Tradesy and the lady hannah literally said:
> 
> hannah: she's allowed to change the price, as long as she's not doing it over a bidding war. We're a peer-to-peer network and there are bound to be sellers who may be learning along the way esp with how to price their items
> 
> hannah: if i put myself in the seller's shoes, and i'm selling a high priced item but learned later on what it was really worth
> hannah: i'd like the option to edit my price
> hannah: does that make sense?
> 
> hannah: so if you were a seller who priced an item at 700 less than what it was actually worth, you'd be okay with not having the option to edit the price?
> 
> 
> These were the messages the lady sent me. I was a little shocked at the response. I understand editing prices but after it's sold?
> 
> ETA: I know Tradesy can't force the seller to sell their item but I just find it odd that they think it's okay to change prices after it's been sold. I think I was more bothered by the customer service lady's logic.
> 
> I used to sell on eBay and they would never say I can cancel my sale and list for more. I feel like once the item is sold, its the price it sold for. I've sold bags to yoogi's in the past and realized I could get more for it elsewhere. I can't change my mind and say give me back my bag after they paid me.
> 
> Maybe it's just me. I don't know. Just Very disappointed


Clearly this is so unprofessional.....I would have asked the lady Hannah this...."Why didn't your seller do more research before listing her item at a too low price? Is it fair to buyers to have their purchase snatched out from under them? Does that make sense?" 

This is astounding to me and speaks volumes for Tradesy's lack of professionalism.

I would never purchase from them. They obviously need to set out some ground rules for their sellers because it doesn't seem like they exist right now.
And if I were you as a buyer I would be going through their terms with a fine tooth comb to see what your rights are as a buyer. That's just appalling!


----------



## whateve

tetsubean said:


> Hi, I didn't see that any one responded to your question. I noticed the change in return address as well. I just got off the phone with a Tradesy CSR (different issue) and asked about the change in return address. She said that some sellers were complaining that they didn't want their personal information available to the buyer. I've had buyers on Tradesy mistakenly return items to me instead of Tradesy so I think it is a good change.


I noticed this and I think it is wonderful! It gives me another reason to love Tradesy.


----------



## ToriChan

alansgail said:


> Clearly this is so unprofessional.....I would have asked the lady Hannah this...."Why didn't your seller do more research before listing her item at a too low price? Is it fair to buyers to have their purchase snatched out from under them? Does that make sense?"
> 
> This is astounding to me and speaks volumes for Tradesy's lack of professionalism.
> 
> I would never purchase from them. They obviously need to set out some ground rules for their sellers because it doesn't seem like they exist right now.
> And if I were you as a buyer I would be going through their terms with a fine tooth comb to see what your rights are as a buyer. That's just appalling!



Tradesy, like Poshmark is supposed to be more causal than professional. Which compared to eBay, you can see the difference. I've sold a lot on eBay and for the most part prefer Tradesy since its more laid back. eBay has defect rates, required ship/handle times, stressful feedback, etc. I see both sides of the issue- a buyer paying for an item they really wanted only to be cancelled on and the frustration but also the newbie seller who is just trying to sell her closet off. I've had orders cancelled on me before (Poshmark) and while internally I'm annoyed I understand the seller is new to selling and doesn't know the true value of what she has. Just my opinion however I do feel the Tradesy Rep didn't handle it well. She should have been more understanding of the buyer and at least said she would take the concern to the higher ups.


----------



## alansgail

ToriChan said:


> Tradesy, like Poshmark is supposed to be more causal than professional. Which compared to eBay, you can see the difference. I've sold a lot on eBay and for the most part prefer Tradesy since its more laid back. eBay has defect rates, required ship/handle times, stressful feedback, etc. I see both sides of the issue- a buyer paying for an item they really wanted only to be cancelled on and the frustration but also the newbie seller who is just trying to sell her closet off. I've had orders cancelled on me before (Poshmark) and while internally I'm annoyed I understand the seller is new to selling and doesn't know the true value of what she has. Just my opinion however I do feel the Tradesy Rep didn't handle it well. She should have been more understanding of the buyer and at least said she would take the concern to the higher ups.


Yes, it would have been good from a customer service perspective to see the sale from the customer's point of view. Hannah is not impressive.

The details you mention regarding ebay and Tradesy are interesting but clearly Tradesy is geared more towards the seller's happy experience rather than the buyers.
For that reason alone I say buyer beware on Tradesy. I've heard too much negative to feel confident with any purchase on that site.

I'm sure there are plenty of happy transactions for both parties that happen all the time but I don't feel confident with their lack of consistent policies.


----------



## rainneday

ChanelLover121 said:


> So after reading on the purse forum, I decided to give Tradesy a try last night. I purchased a bag and messaged the seller how excited I was. The seller said she will ship it out tomorrow. Then tomorrow comes and she cancels the transaction and said basically that the bag is worth more so she relisted it. I contacted Tradesy and the lady hannah literally said:
> 
> hannah: she's allowed to change the price, as long as she's not doing it over a bidding war. We're a peer-to-peer network and there are bound to be sellers who may be learning along the way esp with how to price their items
> 
> hannah: if i put myself in the seller's shoes, and i'm selling a high priced item but learned later on what it was really worth
> hannah: i'd like the option to edit my price
> hannah: does that make sense?
> 
> hannah: so if you were a seller who priced an item at 700 less than what it was actually worth, you'd be okay with not having the option to edit the price?
> 
> 
> These were the messages the lady sent me. I was a little shocked at the response. I understand editing prices but after it's sold?
> 
> ETA: I know Tradesy can't force the seller to sell their item but I just find it odd that they think it's okay to change prices after it's been sold. I think I was more bothered by the customer service lady's logic.
> 
> I used to sell on eBay and they would never say I can cancel my sale and list for more. I feel like once the item is sold, its the price it sold for. I've sold bags to yoogi's in the past and realized I could get more for it elsewhere. I can't change my mind and say give me back my bag after they paid me.
> 
> Maybe it's just me. I don't know. Just Very disappointed



I think the bag was Hannah's


----------



## alansgail

rainneday said:


> I think the bag was Hannah's


Think you called it!!!! Well done rainneday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainneday

alansgail said:


> Think you called it!!!! Well done rainneday!!!!!!!!!!!



:giggles:


----------



## ivygl

hi im new to this thread and sorry if this question has already been answered but i was wondering if anyone have any tips with getting more traffic on tradesy, i also use posh which i think is easier in terms of having items seen by others but im having a hard time with tradesy. i have some great listings at reasonable prices but they dont see to sell at all. can someone give me some guidence? Also let me know if anyone have a posh account i would love to share things for u to thank u  x


----------



## MecoPoco

Just thinking about listing a few of my things on Tradesy.  Googling how sellers are treated scares me.  Too many comments by unhappy sellers. Anyone here selling on Tradesy?


----------



## whateve

ChanelLover121 said:


> So after reading on the purse forum, I decided to give Tradesy a try last night. I purchased a bag and messaged the seller how excited I was. The seller said she will ship it out tomorrow. Then tomorrow comes and she cancels the transaction and said basically that the bag is worth more so she relisted it. I contacted Tradesy and the lady hannah literally said:
> 
> hannah: she's allowed to change the price, as long as she's not doing it over a bidding war. We're a peer-to-peer network and there are bound to be sellers who may be learning along the way esp with how to price their items
> 
> hannah: if i put myself in the seller's shoes, and i'm selling a high priced item but learned later on what it was really worth
> hannah: i'd like the option to edit my price
> hannah: does that make sense?
> 
> hannah: so if you were a seller who priced an item at 700 less than what it was actually worth, you'd be okay with not having the option to edit the price?
> 
> 
> These were the messages the lady sent me. I was a little shocked at the response. I understand editing prices but after it's sold?
> 
> ETA: I know Tradesy can't force the seller to sell their item but I just find it odd that they think it's okay to change prices after it's been sold. I think I was more bothered by the customer service lady's logic.
> 
> I used to sell on eBay and they would never say I can cancel my sale and list for more. I feel like once the item is sold, its the price it sold for. I've sold bags to yoogi's in the past and realized I could get more for it elsewhere. I can't change my mind and say give me back my bag after they paid me.
> 
> Maybe it's just me. I don't know. Just Very disappointed


I find this interesting:
http://help.tradesy.com/article/63-cancellation-policy

Apparently sales are binding for buyers but not for sellers. 

I could have sworn that when I first joined, there was something that said that I could cancel an order as a seller but if I did it too many times, my account would be closed. I can't find anything like that now.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I find this interesting:
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/63-cancellation-policy
> 
> Apparently sales are binding for buyers but not for sellers.
> 
> I could have sworn that when I first joined, there was something that said that I could cancel an order as a seller but if I did it too many times, my account would be closed. I can't find anything like that now.




They tell you that when you cancel the order. I had a buyer asked me to cancel her order because she bought the wrong size by accident. When I did go through with it, Tradesy sent me a message stating that if I cancelled my orders too many times, Tradesy would reserve the right to deactivate my account. It wasn't even my idea to cancel, but I still received a defect for it.


----------



## ToriChan

ThisVNchick said:


> They tell you that when you cancel the order. I had a buyer asked me to cancel her order because she bought the wrong size by accident. When I did go through with it, Tradesy sent me a message stating that if I cancelled my orders too many times, Tradesy would reserve the right to deactivate my account.



I had a buyer want her order cancelled after I confirmed and I didn't get an email, however I selected the buyer wanted to cancel option? Maybe they have stopped doing it?


----------



## alansgail

whateve said:


> I find this interesting:
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/63-cancellation-policy
> 
> Apparently sales are binding for buyers but not for sellers.
> 
> I could have sworn that when I first joined, there was something that said that I could cancel an order as a seller but if I did it too many times, my account would be closed. I can't find anything like that now.


Well number 1 is certainly not true because when I purchased a high priced item and realized I put it on the wrong cc I immediately contacted my seller to ask her to cancel. She was afraid to because she thought her account might be in danger by doing so but she did cancel it the next morning.
Imagine my surprise when 2 days later I checked my account and the funds were set to leave that day.....I was livid!
I had to go through PP to get my funds back....never again with Tradesy. Their policies seem to change depending on which direction the wind is blowing that day


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I understand the frustration of not getting your item after purchasing it. Sellers can change their minds on EBay too.  EBay can't force a seller to sell their things.  To me it's the flip side of buyers not paying for their purchase.


----------



## uadjit

alansgail said:


> Well number 1 is certainly not true because when I purchased a high priced item and realized I put it on the wrong cc I immediately contacted my seller to ask her to cancel. She was afraid to because she thought her account might be in danger by doing so but she did cancel it the next morning.
> Imagine my surprise when 2 days later I checked my account and the funds were set to leave that day.....I was livid!
> I had to go through PP to get my funds back....never again with Tradesy. Their policies seem to change depending on which direction the wind is blowing that day



I think there is some kind of glitch with their cancellation process on the site because once a buyer had a problem paying with PP so she called Tradesy, had them cancel the order and then paid again successfully. The order stayed in the "not shipped" category for 6 MONTHS. It kept sending me notifications and everything until one day I mentioned it to them on the phone while I was calling about something else.


----------



## EGBDF

How long do the 'Sold out" listings stay on the website?

Is there any way to delete a listing? 

So, is this accurate: someone can buy something, keep it for a while, and then relist it using the original listing?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> How long do the 'Sold out" listings stay on the website?
> 
> Is there any way to delete a listing?
> 
> So, is this accurate: someone can buy something, keep it for a while, and then relist it using the original listing?


I sold something that was delivered on the 29th and my funds were released yesterday. I think it has been off the website for a few days but I'm not sure. I just clicked on one of my purchases from May and there is a button to relist. It calls up the original listing's pictures. I imagine those pictures are available to the purchaser for as long as the item remains on the website. I don't think there is a way for a seller to remove their listing once it has sold.


----------



## MecoPoco

Reviving this thread because of all the negative information on a website called "http://tradesy.pissedconsumer.com"

There are a few good experiences posted there, but the majority are how poorly sellers are treated and having NO seller protection, plus ALWAYS siding with the buyer and treating sellers poorly. 

Checking the pulse of how things are there now in 2015... From what I gather from sellers there has been NO improvement, there customer service is poor, money payouts are a mess, no seller protection, sellers lose money when a return is made, and generally they treat their sellers like crap.

Scares the bajeezas out of me to sell there.... 

Which avenues or online sites are the best to unload a bunch of new and used designer bags?  I'm cleaning house and need to unload before the end of the year.... 

Feedback appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## chanelchic18

MecoPoco said:


> Reviving this thread because of all the negative information on a website called "http://tradesy.pissedconsumer.com"
> 
> There are a few good experiences posted there, but the majority are how poorly sellers are treated and having NO seller protection, plus ALWAYS siding with the buyer and treating sellers poorly.
> 
> Checking the pulse of how things are there now in 2015... From what I gather from sellers there has been NO improvement, there customer service is poor, money payouts are a mess, no seller protection, sellers lose money when a return is made, and generally they treat their sellers like crap.
> 
> Scares the bajeezas out of me to sell there....
> 
> Which avenues or online sites are the best to unload a bunch of new and used designer bags?  I'm cleaning house and need to unload before the end of the year....
> 
> Feedback appreciated.  Thank you!



Have you looked into shop-hers?   It seems they are better than tradesy from feedback of other tpfers.


----------



## MecoPoco

chanelchic18 said:


> Have you looked into shop-hers?   It seems they are better than tradesy from feedback of other tpfers.



Thanks!  I'll look into it.  Appreciate the post!


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> Reviving this thread because of all the negative information on a website called "http://tradesy.pissedconsumer.com"
> 
> There are a few good experiences posted there, but the majority are how poorly sellers are treated and having NO seller protection, plus ALWAYS siding with the buyer and treating sellers poorly.
> 
> Checking the pulse of how things are there now in 2015... From what I gather from sellers there has been NO improvement, there customer service is poor, money payouts are a mess, no seller protection, sellers lose money when a return is made, and generally they treat their sellers like crap.
> 
> Scares the bajeezas out of me to sell there....
> 
> Which avenues or online sites are the best to unload a bunch of new and used designer bags?  I'm cleaning house and need to unload before the end of the year....
> 
> Feedback appreciated.  Thank you!


you didn't exactly revive this thread as it has been alive and kicking.

I haven't had any bad experiences with Tradesy yet. I'm not sure what is meant by "no seller protection." From what I see, buyers are less likely to lie about why they are returning, since they don't have to pay anything for returns. Contrast this with ebay when buyers claim not as described just to force a seller to take a return, or to pay shipping both ways.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> you didn't exactly revive this thread as it has been alive and kicking.
> 
> I haven't had any bad experiences with Tradesy yet. I'm not sure what is meant by "no seller protection." From what I see, buyers are less likely to lie about why they are returning, since they don't have to pay anything for returns. Contrast this with ebay when buyers claim not as described just to force a seller to take a return, or to pay shipping both ways.



It looks like there hasn't been much activity on this thread for a year.... that's why I used the word "revive."  

From what I read, buyers do lie to get their money back instead of a site credit on Tradesy. And, even though they don't pay for returns, in many instances buyers don't have to pay for shipping either... the sellers do!  If they can make the return the "seller's" fault, Tradesy gives them a refund, returns the item to the seller and the seller is out the money and the cost of shipping they paid for shipping the item.  This is not fair to the sellers.  Anybody can find something wrong with a vintage item and use it as leverage against the seller's description and call it misrepresentation.

I could see this applying to out-and-out misrepresentation of an item, but when the item is described correctly, and the images show the item's condition; then Tradesy should be fair with the return process.  I've talked to a three sellers since this post was made, and they said Tradesy ALWAYS sides with the buyer and leaves the seller out in the cold and has No communication with them.  

The entire return process is based on an evaluation made by the Tradesy Returns Dept.  So, I'm guessing some of these "decisions" can be based on the mood of the person doing the evaluation because we are all human and can't always be objective!

On eBay if a buyer claims "not as described" they must show proof to justify their request for a return.  Tradesy doesn't require any communication between the buyer and the seller.  They just close the "case" in the buyer's favor -- three sellers have told me this.... and from what I've read online other sellers say the same thing.... Plus there are ways for the seller NOT to pay for shipping both ways on eBay.  If depends upon the seller's return policy stated on the product's page.

I've been doing my homework on all the selling platforms.  Looks like I need to do more.  From what I've gathered, Etsy has the fewest return issues.  Not sure why, but that's what I'm discovering.  

Really, I'm looking for something fresh, new and has a good reputation online.  Like I said... I need to do more research before I put my time, money and energy into selecting a selling platform for my designer goods.


----------



## KDD

Ugh...literally just purchased a Cabas Alto...praying it's authentic [emoji16].  I did purchase an authentic LV Clesband a Michael Kors handbag with no problems.


----------



## MecoPoco

KDD said:


> Ugh...literally just purchased a Cabas Alto...praying it's authentic [emoji16].  I did purchase an authentic LV Clesband a Michael Kors handbag with no problems.



I really don't believe authenticity is an issue too much on Tradesy.  I haven't seen anything on their site that looks remotely fake.  Plus, from what I read online those sellers are banned immediately if they try to sell a fake.  The buyer is protected there for sure.  Sellers who sell fakes should be banned.  My main concern is how sellers are treated by Tradesy.  Conversations I've had with sellers are about money being withheld, they always side with the buyer, basically treating sellers like a lesser commodity..... When I have some extra time, I'm going  to look at other places like Poshmark, Etsy, Shop Hers, and possibly more... Maybe more member here will make more suggestions.  I'm tired of eBay..... was thinking about Tradesy, but PissedConsumer.com has a ton of seller complaints about Tradesy.  I need to do more homework.


----------



## EGBDF

MecoPoco said:


> It looks like there hasn't been much activity on this thread for a year.... that's why I used the word "revive."



?????
The last 75 pages of this thread are from 2015.




MecoPoco said:


> I really don't believe authenticity is an issue too much on Tradesy.  I haven't seen anything on their site that looks remotely fake.  Plus, from what I read online those sellers are banned immediately if they try to sell a fake.  The buyer is protected there for sure.  Sellers who sell fakes should be banned.  My main concern is how sellers are treated by Tradesy.  Conversations I've had with sellers are about money being withheld, they always side with the buyer, basically treating sellers like a lesser commodity..... When I have some extra time, I'm going  to look at other places like Poshmark, Etsy, Shop Hers, and possibly more... Maybe more member here will make more suggestions.  I'm tired of eBay..... was thinking about Tradesy, but PissedConsumer.com has a ton of seller complaints about Tradesy.  I need to do more homework.



There are plenty of fakes on Tradesy. I have reported fakes, which have been removed, and the seller is not necessarily banned that I've noticed. Many sellers don't put enough/adequate pictures in their listings also.


----------



## ToriChan

MecoPoco said:


> I really don't believe authenticity is an issue too much on Tradesy.  I haven't seen anything on their site that looks remotely fake.  Plus, from what I read online those sellers are banned immediately if they try to sell a fake.  The buyer is protected there for sure.  Sellers who sell fakes should be banned.  My main concern is how sellers are treated by Tradesy.  Conversations I've had with sellers are about money being withheld, they always side with the buyer, basically treating sellers like a lesser commodity..... When I have some extra time, I'm going  to look at other places like Poshmark, Etsy, Shop Hers, and possibly more... Maybe more member here will make more suggestions.  I'm tired of eBay..... was thinking about Tradesy, but PissedConsumer.com has a ton of seller complaints about Tradesy.  I need to do more homework.



In my opinion Poshmark isn't that great if you are selling higher end handbag brands. Lots of younger teens and all you'll get is low offers and trade requests. I sell a lot of my clothing there however, but not great for handbags. Seller protection is okay but you have to be very descriptive and make sure you mention every flaw and you should be protected. Wouldn't really recommend it over Tradesy (for handbags). Shop Hers doesn't seem to get lots of traffic and I haven't bought anything on the site since it doesn't seem to have even half as many listings that eBay and Tradesy does- don't know anything about seller and buyer policies. I haven't tried selling on Etsy but I have browsed the site for vintage items priced higher than I would pay via eBay.


----------



## MecoPoco

EGBDF said:


> ?????
> The last 75 pages of this thread are from 2015.
> 
> 
> There are plenty of fakes on Tradesy. I have reported fakes, which have been removed, and the seller is not necessarily banned that I've noticed. Many sellers don't put enough/adequate pictures in their listings also.



TOO FUNNY... HAHAHAHAHA..... I'm embarrassed... I was looking at Member's Join Date and not the post date... hehehehe.... 

Hmmmm.... I haven't seen any fakes (yet).  But I'm looking into the site more for selling, not buying.... I need to unload....  

What's the best/worse things you've heard about selling on Tradesy?


----------



## MecoPoco

ToriChan said:


> In my opinion Poshmark isn't that great if you are selling higher end handbag brands. Lots of younger teens and all you'll get is low offers and trade requests. I sell a lot of my clothing there however, but not great for handbags. Seller protection is okay but you have to be very descriptive and make sure you mention every flaw and you should be protected. Wouldn't really recommend it over Tradesy (for handbags). Shop Hers doesn't seem to get lots of traffic and I haven't bought anything on the site since it doesn't seem to have even half as many listings that eBay and Tradesy does- don't know anything about seller and buyer policies. I haven't tried selling on Etsy but I have browsed the site for vintage items priced higher than I would pay via eBay.



Thanks.... very helpful to know this.... do you know other places besides ebay, poshmark and tradesy?


----------



## MecoPoco

ThisVNchick said:


> They tell you that when you cancel the order. I had a buyer asked me to cancel her order because she bought the wrong size by accident. When I did go through with it, Tradesy sent me a message stating that if I cancelled my orders too many times, Tradesy would reserve the right to deactivate my account. It wasn't even my idea to cancel, but I still received a defect for it.



hahahaha.... that's too funny.... never heard of a site bashing a seller when the buyer decides to cancel.  Weird.  Maybe they need a better writer on their staff !


----------



## MecoPoco

alansgail said:


> Well number 1 is certainly not true because when I purchased a high priced item and realized I put it on the wrong cc I immediately contacted my seller to ask her to cancel. She was afraid to because she thought her account might be in danger by doing so but she did cancel it the next morning.
> Imagine my surprise when 2 days later I checked my account and the funds were set to leave that day.....I was livid!
> I had to go through PP to get my funds back....never again with Tradesy. Their policies seem to change depending on which direction the wind is blowing that day



That seems to be the consensus with the sellers I've been in contact with there and the online reviews are nothing but how poorly sellers are treated.  Their Customer Service is bad, money withheld.... and many more seller related issues/concerns.  Too bad, it seems like a good platform.


----------



## EGBDF

MecoPoco said:


> TOO FUNNY... HAHAHAHAHA..... I'm embarrassed... I was looking at Member's Join Date and not the post date... hehehehe....
> 
> Hmmmm.... I haven't seen any fakes (yet).  But I'm looking into the site more for selling, not buying.... I need to unload....
> 
> What's the best/worse things you've heard about selling on Tradesy?



Ok,  about the join date!
And as far as fakes, I should have added that I can really only comment about one designer. There are so many designers so I have no clue about the number of fakes w/all the others.
I only know what I have read in this thread about Tradesy. I would hope as a seller if you included all 12 photos and they were good quality and of the right areas that would help w/not having a return. I do think any of these websites have the potential for something to go wrong.


----------



## MecoPoco

EGBDF said:


> Ok,  about the join date!
> And as far as fakes, I should have added that I can really only comment about one designer. There are so many designers so I have no clue about the number of fakes w/all the others.
> I only know what I have read in this thread about Tradesy. I would hope as a seller if you included all 12 photos and they were good quality and of the right areas that would help w/not having a return. I do think any of these websites have the potential for something to go wrong.




I agree for sure.   I'm just trying to be proactive and become part of a selling community that treats their sellers as fairly as they treat their buyers.  I came here to read the comments and hope some of you knew the best places to sell online..... the feedback I've read online about Tradesy is scary.  I've also talked to a few sellers and they aren't real happy about their experiences; and it seems it's about the returns more than anything else; and lack of support and customer service.  Policies, practices and marketing don't jive either... they say one thing and do another.


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> It looks like there hasn't been much activity on this thread for a year.... that's why I used the word "revive."
> 
> From what I read, buyers do lie to get their money back instead of a site credit on Tradesy. And, even though they don't pay for returns, in many instances buyers don't have to pay for shipping either... the sellers do!  If they can make the return the "seller's" fault, Tradesy gives them a refund, returns the item to the seller and the seller is out the money and the cost of shipping they paid for shipping the item.  This is not fair to the sellers.  Anybody can find something wrong with a vintage item and use it as leverage against the seller's description and call it misrepresentation.
> 
> I could see this applying to out-and-out misrepresentation of an item, but when the item is described correctly, and the images show the item's condition; then Tradesy should be fair with the return process.  I've talked to a three sellers since this post was made, and they said Tradesy ALWAYS sides with the buyer and leaves the seller out in the cold and has No communication with them.
> 
> The entire return process is based on an evaluation made by the Tradesy Returns Dept.  So, I'm guessing some of these "decisions" can be based on the mood of the person doing the evaluation because we are all human and can't always be objective!
> 
> *On eBay if a buyer claims "not as described" they must show proof to justify their request for a return. * Tradesy doesn't require any communication between the buyer and the seller.  They just close the "case" in the buyer's favor -- three sellers have told me this.... and from what I've read online other sellers say the same thing.... *Plus there are ways for the seller NOT to pay for shipping both ways on eBay.  If depends upon the seller's return policy stated on the product's page.
> *
> I've been doing my homework on all the selling platforms.  Looks like I need to do more.  From what I've gathered, Etsy has the fewest return issues.  Not sure why, but that's what I'm discovering.
> 
> Really, I'm looking for something fresh, new and has a good reputation online.  Like I said... I need to do more research before I put my time, money and energy into selecting a selling platform for my designer goods.





MecoPoco said:


> I really don't believe authenticity is an issue too much on Tradesy.  I haven't seen anything on their site that looks remotely fake.  Plus, from what I read online those sellers are banned immediately if they try to sell a fake.  The buyer is protected there for sure.  Sellers who sell fakes should be banned.  My main concern is how sellers are treated by Tradesy.  Conversations I've had with sellers are about money being withheld, they always side with the buyer, basically treating sellers like a lesser commodity..... When I have some extra time, I'm going  to look at other places like Poshmark, Etsy, Shop Hers, and possibly more... Maybe more member here will make more suggestions.  I'm tired of eBay..... was thinking about Tradesy, but PissedConsumer.com has a ton of seller complaints about Tradesy.  I need to do more homework.





EGBDF said:


> ?????
> The last 75 pages of this thread are from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of fakes on Tradesy. I have reported fakes, which have been removed, and the seller is not necessarily banned that I've noticed. Many sellers don't put enough/adequate pictures in their listings also.


There are fakes on Tradesy. I think that the fact that the listings say "authenticity guaranteed" give buyers a false sense of security. They may think that Tradesy pre-authenticates items. 

Also, it is optional on Tradesy to include an item description.


MecoPoco said:


> I agree for sure.   I'm just trying to be proactive and become part of a selling community that treats their sellers as fairly as they treat their buyers.  I came here to read the comments and hope some of you knew the best places to sell online..... the feedback I've read online about Tradesy is scary.  I've also talked to a few sellers and they aren't real happy about their experiences; and it seems it's about the returns more than anything else; and lack of support and customer service.  Policies, practices and marketing don't jive either... they say one thing and do another.


I have sold on 4 sites - ebay, etsy, Bonanza and Tradesy. 

I don't sell brands that are accepted on Shophers.
Poshmark's fees are too high and the buyers aren't interested in paying reasonable prices.

What you've said *in bold* about ebay is not true. Ebay is the worst when it comes to seller protection. A buyer does not have to prove an item is fake in order to claim it. Ebay isn't in the authentication business so if the buyer says it is fake, nothing the seller does is going to help. I've had not as described claims because an item was too small even though measurements were included in the listing and the description said the bag was small, because the apple green color wasn't the lime green she was expecting, because the zipper color wasn't the same as her other wallet (which was a different color), etc. If you are a top-rated seller and you want to earn your discount, you have to accept returns for any reason. You can have a restocking fee and the buyer is supposed to pay return shipping, but if the buyer claims not as described, the seller has to pay for everything, and there isn't an option for the seller to dispute the return. Even if the seller gives a complete refund, she still gets a defect on her account, whether or not she deserves it. If a buyer claims an item is not as described, they can send you a box of bricks in place of your $2000 purse and there isn't a thing the seller can do about it. There is a thread on here where a seller sold a pair of designer shoes and the buyer returned two pairs of cheap shoes in its place.

At this point in time, I won't sell any item worth more than $100 on ebay. I cheer when I sell something on any other site because there is a lot less chance of having a return.

I've sold on etsy since 2013 and have never had a problem that escalated to the point of etsy making a decision. Most of my sales don't go through Paypal. In my experience, etsy buyers are less adversarial than ebay buyers. They don't seem to be as motivated to find a bargain. I've had really good experiences there but it is limited by only being able to list vintage, and it gets less traffic than ebay.

I've had one Paypal money protection case for an ebay sale in which the buyer claimed she never ordered anything even though I had proof it was delivered to her Paypal confirmed address. In that case, paypal protection kicked in for me, but the case still shows in my Paypal account.

Bonanza is dead. I only put my items there because it doesn't cost anything to list.

I've been on Tradesy for 4 months and made 7 sales. So far, I haven't had a problem. I've been using Tradesy's label so I'm not paying for shipping. I don't know if they would charge me for the label after the fact if there is a return. I'm wondering where they would get the money since it would be more than my earnings. I am concerned about their lack of authentication prowess. I know my items are authentic but in most cases I don't have the original receipts, which they might take as proof. One thing I really like about Tradesy is that the buyers don't know my address. You can get some really vindictive people on ebay, which is scary.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> There are fakes on Tradesy. I think that the fact that the listings say "authenticity guaranteed" give buyers a false sense of security. They may think that Tradesy pre-authenticates items.
> 
> Also, it is optional on Tradesy to include an item description.
> 
> I have sold on 4 sites - ebay, etsy, Bonanza and Tradesy.
> 
> I don't sell brands that are accepted on Shophers.
> Poshmark's fees are too high and the buyers aren't interested in paying reasonable prices.
> 
> What you've said *in bold* about ebay is not true. Ebay is the worst when it comes to seller protection. A buyer does not have to prove an item is fake in order to claim it. Ebay isn't in the authentication business so if the buyer says it is fake, nothing the seller does is going to help. I've had not as described claims because an item was too small even though measurements were included in the listing and the description said the bag was small, because the apple green color wasn't the lime green she was expecting, because the zipper color wasn't the same as her other wallet (which was a different color), etc. If you are a top-rated seller and you want to earn your discount, you have to accept returns for any reason. You can have a restocking fee and the buyer is supposed to pay return shipping, but if the buyer claims not as described, the seller has to pay for everything, and there isn't an option for the seller to dispute the return. Even if the seller gives a complete refund, she still gets a defect on her account, whether or not she deserves it. If a buyer claims an item is not as described, they can send you a box of bricks in place of your $2000 purse and there isn't a thing the seller can do about it. There is a thread on here where a seller sold a pair of designer shoes and the buyer returned two pairs of cheap shoes in its place.
> 
> At this point in time, I won't sell any item worth more than $100 on ebay. I cheer when I sell something on any other site because there is a lot less chance of having a return.
> 
> I've sold on etsy since 2013 and have never had a problem that escalated to the point of etsy making a decision. Most of my sales don't go through Paypal. In my experience, etsy buyers are less adversarial than ebay buyers. They don't seem to be as motivated to find a bargain. I've had really good experiences there but it is limited by only being able to list vintage, and it gets less traffic than ebay.
> 
> I've had one Paypal money protection case for an ebay sale in which the buyer claimed she never ordered anything even though I had proof it was delivered to her Paypal confirmed address. In that case, paypal protection kicked in for me, but the case still shows in my Paypal account.
> 
> Bonanza is dead. I only put my items there because it doesn't cost anything to list.
> 
> I've been on Tradesy for 4 months and made 7 sales. So far, I haven't had a problem. I've been using Tradesy's label so I'm not paying for shipping. I don't know if they would charge me for the label after the fact if there is a return. I'm wondering where they would get the money since it would be more than my earnings. I am concerned about their lack of authentication prowess. I know my items are authentic but in most cases I don't have the original receipts, which they might take as proof. One thing I really like about Tradesy is that the buyers don't know my address. You can get some really vindictive people on ebay, which is scary.



I thought Tradesy charges the shipping to the seller.  That's what others have said anyway.  Their price went up when they selected the Tradesy ship process.  Anyway, I agree with you on eBay.  I'm tired of that place.  It's really changed over the past few years and I stay away from it as much as possible.  They are like a bunch of robot Nazis....  sorry... don't want to offend anyone.

I like Etsy.  It has a good reputation too.  Bonanza does not look very polished. Thanks for the heads up on Poshmark. And, some of the other sites have high commission fees.  

Oh well.... I'll give it some thought.  Appreciate all the comments and feedback.  VERY helpful indeed!


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> I thought Tradesy charges the shipping to the seller.  That's what others have said anyway.  Their price went up when they selected the Tradesy ship process.  Anyway, I agree with you on eBay.  I'm tired of that place.  It's really changed over the past few years and I stay away from it as much as possible.  They are like a bunch of robot Nazis....  sorry... don't want to offend anyone.
> 
> I like Etsy.  It has a good reputation too.  Bonanza does not look very polished. Thanks for the heads up on Poshmark. And, some of the other sites have high commission fees.
> 
> Oh well.... I'll give it some thought.  Appreciate all the comments and feedback.  VERY helpful indeed!


On Tradesy, you have the option to pay for the shipping yourself (in which case, you specify how much to add to the price for the shipping, but Tradesy charges you commission on it.) Otherwise, you can use their label or their packaging. In that case, they calculate a shipping cost based on the item price. For a purse that is under $100, the shipping price is generally less than it would cost me to ship myself. For $100, shipping is $12.50. For a $500 purse, their shipping cost is $35. To me that is totally worth it, because once it shows up on tracking, I don't have to worry about the package. If it gets lost or stolen, I still get my money. I guess there is still a risk that the buyer will claim I sent something else. That risk exists everywhere.

For small items like wallets and keychains that I can ship first class, I don't like to use Tradesy's shipping as it adds too much to the cost. I bought a keychain for $32 and $8 of the cost was shipping.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> On Tradesy, you have the option to pay for the shipping yourself (in which case, you specify how much to add to the price for the shipping, but Tradesy charges you commission on it.) Otherwise, you can use their label or their packaging. In that case, they calculate a shipping cost based on the item price. For a purse that is under $100, the shipping price is generally less than it would cost me to ship myself. For $100, shipping is $12.50. For a $500 purse, their shipping cost is $35. To me that is totally worth it, because once it shows up on tracking, I don't have to worry about the package. If it gets lost or stolen, I still get my money. I guess there is still a risk that the buyer will claim I sent something else. That risk exists everywhere.
> 
> For small items like wallets and keychains that I can ship first class, I don't like to use Tradesy's shipping as it adds too much to the cost. I bought a keychain for $32 and $8 of the cost was shipping.



Interesting information.  And definitely something to think about.  How long does it take them to send you their shipping materials? Or do you have to ship the item to them?


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> Interesting information.  And definitely something to think about.  How long does it take them to send you their shipping materials? Or do you have to ship the item to them?


It depends on where you live. At least 2 or 3 days. I wouldn't recommend waiting for their shipping materials. It is just a plastic bag. But you can use their postage and just download the label. It doesn't matter how much the box weighs since they have a contracted rate based on the box size. I like that I can pack it carefully and not have to worry about how much it is going to cost. When I have to pay shipping myself, I often have to remove some of the stuffing to make it lighter weight.


----------



## BeenBurned

MecoPoco said:


> I really don't believe authenticity is an issue too much on Tradesy.  I haven't seen anything on their site that looks remotely fake.  Plus, from what I read online those sellers are banned immediately if they try to sell a fake.





EGBDF said:


> There are plenty of fakes on Tradesy. I have reported fakes, which have been removed, and the seller is not necessarily banned that I've noticed. Many sellers don't put enough/adequate pictures in their listings also.





MecoPoco said:


> Hmmmm.... I haven't seen any fakes (yet).



There are many, many fakes and very few that I've reported have been removed. I agree with Whateve that Tradesy's "authenticity guaranteed" gives buyers a false sense of security that sadly, leads to many buyers getting fakes. 

Another problem with Tradesy is that one of their "authentication services" is said to be ***************** and from what I've witnessed, AF has made many mistakes across just about every brand, often deeming authentic bags as fake as well as calling fakes authentic. The sad thing is that some of the mistakes are ones that shouldn't even have required much expertise in the brands. 



MecoPoco said:


> Bonanza does not look very polished.



I'm not sure what you mean by "polished," but I love bonanza. Their fees are lower than just about every other legitimate site and in the brands I know and search, I'm hard pressed to find fakes. And when I do find a fake, those fakes are reported to Bonz and removed within a short amount of time. I can't say the same about Tradesy or Poshmark.


----------



## MecoPoco

BeenBurned said:


> There are many, many fakes and very few that I've reported have been removed. I agree with Whateve that Tradesy's "authenticity guaranteed" gives buyers a false sense of security that sadly, leads to many buyers getting fakes.
> 
> Another problem with Tradesy is that one of their "authentication services" is said to be ***************** and from what I've witnessed, AF has made many mistakes across just about every brand, often deeming authentic bags as fake as well as calling fakes authentic. The sad thing is that some of the mistakes are ones that shouldn't even have required much expertise in the brands.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "polished," but I love bonanza. Their fees are lower than just about every other legitimate site and in the brands I know and search, I'm hard pressed to find fakes. And when I do find a fake, those fakes are reported to Bonz and removed within a short amount of time. I can't say the same about Tradesy or Poshmark.



WOW!  Thanks for the insight.  I'm on the prowl and hunting for a place to call home!  Appreciate your information.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> It depends on where you live. At least 2 or 3 days. I wouldn't recommend waiting for their shipping materials. It is just a plastic bag. But you can use their postage and just download the label. It doesn't matter how much the box weighs since they have a contracted rate based on the box size. I like that I can pack it carefully and not have to worry about how much it is going to cost. When I have to pay shipping myself, I often have to remove some of the stuffing to make it lighter weight.



hmmmmm... so a sale is made, the buyer has to wait 2-3 days before it is shipped.  Interesting.  I've heard Tradesy is slow about a lot of their functions.... shipping, payouts, returns... etc.  Someone told me their returned item took them over a month to get it back. That's a long time and it could've been sold to someone else.


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> hmmmmm... so a sale is made, the buyer has to wait 2-3 days before it is shipped.  Interesting.  I've heard Tradesy is slow about a lot of their functions.... shipping, payouts, returns... etc.  Someone told me their returned item took them over a month to get it back. That's a long time and it could've been sold to someone else.


The buyer only has to wait if the seller uses the shipping kit. I used it once and never will again. I've bought things from sellers that used the shipping kit and it took 2 weeks to receive my item. 

If a buyer returns for a reason other than authenticity or condition, Tradesy resells it themselves. For me, this is one of the best reasons to use Tradesy. Under normal circumstances, the buyer has 4 days to initiate a return. If the buyer hasn't done so within that time, the funds are released to the seller. I have heard of circumstances where a buyer claimed counterfeit when it was past the 4 days. I imagine this could happen, since it is illegal to sell fakes and Tradesy would have to deal with it no matter how much time had passed. However, the same thing can happen with ebay or paypal. A buyer on ebay has 180 days to open a case.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> The buyer only has to wait if the seller uses the shipping kit. I used it once and never will again. I've bought things from sellers that used the shipping kit and it took 2 weeks to receive my item.
> 
> If a buyer returns for a reason other than authenticity or condition, Tradesy resells it themselves. For me, this is one of the best reasons to use Tradesy. Under normal circumstances, the buyer has 4 days to initiate a return. If the buyer hasn't done so within that time, the funds are released to the seller. I have heard of circumstances where a buyer claimed counterfeit when it was past the 4 days. I imagine this could happen, since it is illegal to sell fakes and Tradesy would have to deal with it no matter how much time had passed. However, the same thing can happen with ebay or paypal. A buyer on ebay has 180 days to open a case.



Interesting... the glitch I see on Tradesy is a buyer will use condition to blame the seller of misrepresentation.  That's what I've been told by a few sellers.  The buyer wants their money back, not a store credit so they dig until they find something the seller did wrong.  Not sure I like that..... especially when photos and flaws are identified on the item's page.  Sorry... I think there's got to be a better place online to sell other than what's been listed.... but where? 

It's sad that Tradesy ALWAYS seems to side with the buyer and screws their sellers when a return is made.  Every review I've read online about how Tradesy treats their sellers sounds like a sad experience.    They could easily create a Win-Win for both the seller and the buyer, but they don't seem to do that...

I'm ruling OUT Tradesy, eBay, Poshmark, and focusing on Etsy and possibly any others people can recommend in this thread.... I'll keep looking.... 

Still want to find out more about Bonanza and ShopHers.  What about Lyst? Farfetch?  Are they seller platforms or retail? I need to do more research obviously.

Happy Monday!


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> Interesting... the glitch I see on Tradesy is a buyer will use condition to blame the seller of misrepresentation.  That's what I've been told by a few sellers.  The buyer wants their money back, not a store credit so they dig until they find something the seller did wrong.  Not sure I like that..... especially when photos and flaws are identified on the item's page.  Sorry... I think there's got to be a better place online to sell other than what's been listed.... but where?
> 
> I'm ruling OUT Tradesy, eBay, Poshmark, and focusing on Etsy and possibly any others people can recommend in this thread....
> 
> Happy Monday!


I think that a buyer could do that on any site! A buyer could intentionally damage an item and then claim it was received that way. A buyer could claim they received a different item and there is no way for the seller to prove they are lying. There isn't a site anywhere where you could avoid this. There are unscrupulous people everywhere. The only other option is to sell in person, either on Craig's List, a flea market, garage sale, or consignment.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> I think that a buyer could do that on any site! A buyer could intentionally damage an item and then claim it was received that way. A buyer could claim they received a different item and there is no way for the seller to prove they are lying. There isn't a site anywhere where you could avoid this. There are unscrupulous people everywhere. The only other option is to sell in person, either on Craig's List, a flea market, garage sale, or consignment.



Yup and even on those other sites you mentioned.  If a credit card is used a dispute can be opened, even for final sale items.... it's all a risk, but for an honest seller, the risk may be less... most buyers are honest too.... there's always the exception.


----------



## ToriChan

Never thought this would happen but one of my Tradesy packages just was returned to me because buyer could not be found. It was a PO box. I had already shipped this over a week ago and received my funds as it showed up delivered via tracking then switched to no such buyer at the PO Box. I used what Tradesy gave me so I am covered, they are either going to have me ship it to them so they can sell it (and refund the buyer) or see if the buyer has another address. The CS Rep was very nice and said she would keep me updated via email with the decision.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Never thought this would happen but one of my Tradesy packages just was returned to me because buyer could not be found. It was a PO box. I had already shipped this over a week ago and received my funds as it showed up delivered via tracking then switched to no such buyer at the PO Box. I used what Tradesy gave me so I am covered, they are either going to have me ship it to them so they can sell it (and refund the buyer) or see if the buyer has another address. The CS Rep was very nice and said she would keep me updated via email with the decision.


The label you used had your return address rather than Tradesy's? Maybe that is why they changed it. 

I have a few things set up to use my own postage. I wonder what I should do about those. I didn't want to use Tradesy's postage in that case because it adds so much to the cost. I figured the risk isn't any greater than when I ship myself through ebay.

I always worry about shipping things to a PO box. I've got one from ebay sitting at a PO right now waiting for pickup.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> The label you used had your return address rather than Tradesy's? Maybe that is why they changed it.
> 
> I have a few things set up to use my own postage. I wonder what I should do about those. I didn't want to use Tradesy's postage in that case because it adds so much to the cost. I figured the risk isn't any greater than when I ship myself through ebay.
> 
> I always worry about shipping things to a PO box. I've got one from ebay sitting at a PO right now waiting for pickup.



I have never had any issues shipping to a PO Box before. My mail lady when she dropped off the package informed me however that their was no such person with any Box at that location which is very weird since the name was the same as the sellers username on the account. I will probably end up shipping it to Tradesy since its been over 10 days and this person hasn't even contacted me about the bag or anything.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Hi, I sold my first item on Tradesy. I opted to use their shipping kit so what now? What exactly is in the shipping kit? How long does it take for me to receive it? Is a kit just a box and mailing label?


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> Hi, I sold my first item on Tradesy. I opted to use their shipping kit so what now? What exactly is in the shipping kit? How long does it take for me to receive it? Is a kit just a box and mailing label?


If it were me, I'd opt to print the label and use my own packaging. I've seen some pictures of Tradesy boxes but when I used the shipping kit and when I received an item in the shipping kit, it was just a black plastic bag. Depending on where you live, you'll have to wait many days to receive the kit. 

When I shipped with the kit, I ended up using my own box and just taping the bag to the outside of it. I believe the label was already attached to the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> I have never had any issues shipping to a PO Box before. *My mail lady when she dropped off the package informed me however that their was no such person with any Box at that location which is very weird since the name was the same as the sellers username on the account. *I will probably end up shipping it to Tradesy since its been over 10 days and this person hasn't even contacted me about the bag or anything.


I have an idea of the possibility of what might have happened. 

I had a post office box for several years and at the time I opened it, the postal clerk told me that only mail addressed to me (with my correct name) would be delivered to my box. So if someone sent something to my husband, supposedly they wouldn't give it to me. (I knew the postal employees and never had a problem, but apparently it's the law that only registered names can get mail in the box.)

Is there a chance that the buyer (lets call her Susan Smith) opened her Tradesy account in her maiden name, Susan Jones but since her name is no longer Jones, the post office doesn't recognize that the current Susan Smith was previously known as Susan Jones?


----------



## AnnaFreud

whateve said:


> If it were me, I'd opt to print the label and use my own packaging. I've seen some pictures of Tradesy boxes but when I used the shipping kit and when I received an item in the shipping kit, it was just a black plastic bag. Depending on where you live, you'll have to wait many days to receive the kit.
> 
> When I shipped with the kit, I ended up using my own box and just taping the bag to the outside of it. I believe the label was already attached to the bag.




Thank you for the tip! Just printed out the label and will ship with my own box.


----------



## ToriChan

BeenBurned said:


> I have an idea of the possibility of what might have happened.
> 
> I had a post office box for several years and at the time I opened it, the postal clerk told me that only mail addressed to me (with my correct name) would be delivered to my box. So if someone sent something to my husband, supposedly they wouldn't give it to me. (I knew the postal employees and never had a problem, but apparently it's the law that only registered names can get mail in the box.)
> 
> Is there a chance that the buyer (lets call her Susan Smith) opened her Tradesy account in her maiden name, Susan Jones but since her name is no longer Jones, the post office doesn't recognize that the current Susan Smith was previously known as Susan Jones?



Hmm I'm not sure if this is what happened but it's possible? The closet name was (using your examples) Susan Jones and the label provided also was made out to Susan Jones. Still haven't heard from Tradesy yet (so I'm assuming they haven't heard from the buyer) and I will probably be shipping it to them instead. What's so crazy is that it was scanned in as delivered, then hours later switched to return to sender no person exists.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> Hmm I'm not sure if this is what happened but it's possible? The closet name was (using your examples) Susan Jones and the label provided also was made out to Susan Jones. Still haven't heard from Tradesy yet (so I'm assuming they haven't heard from the buyer) and I will probably be shipping it to them instead. What's so crazy is that it was scanned in as delivered, then hours later switched to return to sender no person exists.


But if she got married since opening her Tradesy account and her new name is the one on the PO box, they wouldn't recognize Susan Smith's PO box as belonging to Susan Jones. 

She the "delivery" then change to unknown person, it might have been scanned on its arrival at the post office then changed when they went to find the box with the name on it. 

(DOes that make sense?)


----------



## whateve

I made a couple of sales over the weekend and shipped them out yesterday. Today I noticed that the funds are already available. Do I no longer have to wait 4 days after the buyer receives it? Is this something that happens automatically after you've made several sales?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I have sold two purses on Tradesy and so far I like it.  The buyers have been awesome.


----------



## NFSINGH

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?


I've sold with them for several years. I can't figure out how they calculate shipping cost either. They are quick with payment though not like other sites


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> I made a couple of sales over the weekend and shipped them out yesterday. Today I noticed that the funds are already available. Do I no longer have to wait 4 days after the buyer receives it? Is this something that happens automatically after you've made several sales?



No- certain brands don't hold your money for the 4 day period. They only hold money for higher designer brands or ones that have more fakes floating around for. For example Fossil is a brand I know they don't restrict to wait for so once it shows that you've dropped the package off you are allowed to withdraw your money as you please.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> No- certain brands don't hold your money for the 4 day period. They only hold money for higher designer brands or ones that have more fakes floating around for. For example Fossil is a brand I know they don't restrict to wait for so once it shows that you've dropped the package off you are allowed to withdraw your money as you please.


That's great! One of the bags I sold was a Fossil. The other was a Coach. All my other Coach bags were escrowed but this one wasn't. It was the cheapest I've sold. I wonder if maybe I've passed the Coach test since I've sold several or if it is just because it is below a threshold amount.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> That's great! One of the bags I sold was a Fossil. The other was a Coach. All my other Coach bags were escrowed but this one wasn't. It was the cheapest I've sold. I wonder if maybe I've passed the Coach test since I've sold several or if it is just because it is below a threshold amount.



I have sold 15+ coach items on Tradesy and they just escrowed a $30 keychain so I am not sure if there is a threshold limit, I'm curious to see if Tradesy implements a policy where after you complete so many sales in a category you get the money right away (similar to ebays 10 feedback rule through PayPal)


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> I have sold 15+ coach items on Tradesy and they just escrowed a $30 keychain so I am not sure if there is a threshold limit, I'm curious to see if Tradesy implements a policy where after you complete so many sales in a category you get the money right away (similar to ebays 10 feedback rule through PayPal)


I wonder if it was a mistake. The Coach item was around $50. I've only sold a total of 7 items.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> That's great! One of the bags I sold was a Fossil. The other was a Coach. All my other Coach bags were escrowed but this one wasn't. It was the cheapest I've sold. I wonder if maybe I've passed the Coach test since I've sold several or if it is just because it is below a threshold amount.




Your buyer could have contacted Tradesy (either via phone or chat) to say that they were pleased with the item and in return Tradesy released the fund. I've had this happen to me a couple times when I sold high end LV items.


----------



## uadjit

I'm pretty sure some brands are flagged for holds and others aren't.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Your buyer could have contacted Tradesy (either via phone or chat) to say that they were pleased with the item and in return Tradesy released the fund. I've had this happen to me a couple times when I sold high end LV items.


Well that can't be the case since she hasn't received it yet. However, I did send her a note thanking her for her purchase and she responded that she is excited to get it.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> I have sold 15+ coach items on Tradesy and they just escrowed a $30 keychain so I am not sure if there is a threshold limit, I'm curious to see if Tradesy implements a policy where after you complete so many sales in a category you get the money right away (similar to ebays 10 feedback rule through PayPal)





whateve said:


> I wonder if it was a mistake. The Coach item was around $50. I've only sold a total of 7 items.





ThisVNchick said:


> Your buyer could have contacted Tradesy (either via phone or chat) to say that they were pleased with the item and in return Tradesy released the fund. I've had this happen to me a couple times when I sold high end LV items.


I figured it out. It was a mistake with Tradesy. There is a glitch in their system and all my Coach items are now labeled as "other." Hopefully they'll fix it soon. I wonder if my money will go in escrow once they fix it.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> I figured it out. It was a mistake with Tradesy. There is a glitch in their system and all my Coach items are now labeled as "other." Hopefully they'll fix it soon. I wonder if my money will go in escrow once they fix it.



Weird! I just checked mine and Coach has been replaced by other too. When I go to edit listing it still says coach as the brand. Hopefully this gets fixed soon! None of my other branded items were changed.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Thanks to this thread, I elected to print out the mailing label instead of waiting for the shipping kit. Sent off the package today and my money is already available. Woohoo!


----------



## ToriChan

lepetitelv said:


> I noticed my Tradesy app icon changed today and thought that was strange/scary. I opened the app and WOW! Its a lot different! I've only played with it for maybe 10 minutes but so far, I think its a good change, especially when you're adding items to your closet they give you suggestions on what photos to take and it seems they added the pricing system from the website.



Interesting!! I hope they add an Android app soon too.


----------



## EGBDF

I feel like Tradesy has so much potential and is heading in the right direction&#8230;but I notice a few  fake bags that I report are removed, then the seller relists them. These are sellers with quite a few items for sale.


----------



## sinyard

Has anyone ever purchased from the seller "Casdidy" on Tradesy?


----------



## MCAddict

Has anyone had it trouble with the ACH payout recently? I request on and we are on day 5 and it still hasn't hit my account, usually its like the next day. Just wondering if I should be worried, or if others are having delays too.


----------



## ThisVNchick

MCAddict said:


> Has anyone had it trouble with the ACH payout recently? I request on and we are on day 5 and it still hasn't hit my account, usually its like the next day. Just wondering if I should be worried, or if others are having delays too.




About a month ago the money transfer took over a week for me. But lately it has been about 4-5 days. When I first started, it was here in usually 2 days. I'm guessing since Tradesy is growing and more people are selling, the transfers are being backed up a bit.


----------



## EGBDF

Is there any way to block someone on Tradesy?


----------



## ToriChan

EGBDF said:


> Is there any way to block someone on Tradesy?



To the best of my knowledge know but if someone is bothering you possibly calling Tradesy would help?


----------



## EGBDF

ToriChan said:


> To the best of my knowledge know but if someone is bothering you possibly calling Tradesy would help?



Nothing that bad.just someone who bought something and then requested a cancellation. Even though I clicked 'buyer requested' for the reason I still got the note warning me if I cancel too often my account may be temporarily deactivated.


----------



## whateve

I reported a fake today and it was removed within an hour.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Thanks guys for sharing this website for selling handbags. This was my first time selling anything on the internet. I thought selling the purses on EBay would be easier for me but I was wrong.  I sold the main bags I wanted to sell.  I would love to sell two more to clear out my closet. I just want to celebrate.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Thanks guys for sharing this website for selling handbags. This was my first time selling anything on the internet. I thought selling the purses on EBay would be easier for me but I was wrong.  I sold the main bags I wanted to sell.  I would love to sell two more to clear out my closet. I just want to celebrate.


Yay!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Yay!


 Thank you!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Yay!


 Well, I have just had my first setback on Tradesy.  The buyer claimed she accidentally brought my bag--wrong color. Well, I'm back in the game.


----------



## cdtracing

I reported a couple of fakes today.


----------



## EGBDF

Wow, I just had a messed up shipping label from Tradesy. I contacted them via chat and within 5 minutes I had a new label. Nice, I was worried that they didn't really work on the weekend.


----------



## onepiece101

EGBDF said:


> Wow, I just had a messed up shipping label from Tradesy. I contacted them via chat and within 5 minutes I had a new label. Nice, I was worried that they didn't really work on the weekend.



That has happened to me several times before, always on a weekday. Good to know that they respond to this problem quickly even over the weekend!


----------



## knightal

EGBDF said:


> Wow, I just had a messed up shipping label from Tradesy. I contacted them via chat and within 5 minutes I had a new label. Nice, I was worried that they didn't really work on the weekend.



It happened to my last time on the weekend, and they sent me a new label Monday morning.

Looks like they are now open on Sat and Sun on a reduced schedule.

Mon-Fri 8am-4pm
Sat-Sun 8am-2pm
(No time zone listed but I am assuming it's Pacific Time)


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Guys,

I have a quick question- If someone opens up a return case, will all of your escrowed(complete/delivered) sales be put on hold as well?


----------



## ThisVNchick

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question- If someone opens up a return case, will all of your escrowed(complete/delivered) sales be put on hold as well?



No, just the money from the one item that is undergoing "return requested".


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

ThisVNchick said:


> No, just the money from the one item that is undergoing "return requested".




Thank you! I was reading so many horror stories on pissed consumers.com and just wanted to verify. Thank you again for clarifying and your help


----------



## ThisVNchick

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Thank you! I was reading so many horror stories on pissed consumers.com and just wanted to verify. Thank you again for clarifying and your help



It is probably not the best idea to read reviews on that site; it is very unbiased (obviously all bad return cases) and can leave you worrying about things that are not likely to happen.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

lepetitelv said:


> Then she should return it to Tradesy. When I talked to them on the phone, they said if the buyer returns for anything besides inauthentic/not as described then they just give the buyer site credit and you keep your money from the sale. Pretty fair for both sides I think


 Thanks!  She changed her mind before I shipped it. I think she had buyer's remorse because the color was listed in the title (big letters).  It sucks. I don't get how she could accidentally buy a purse online unless she just window shopping and not reading the listing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Thanks!  She changed her mind before I shipped it. I think she had buyer's remorse because the color was listed in the title (big letters). I am waiting for a better buyer who would love my beautiful bag. 


Sorry for the double post.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Thanks!  She changed her mind before I shipped it. I think she had buyer's remorse because the color was listed in the title (big letters).  It sucks. I don't get how she could accidentally buy a purse online unless she just window shopping and not reading the listing.


Today I had a buyer ask me if my item was black or brown, even though the word "black" was in the title! So I can see how that could happen. Sometimes I'm so excited to get something that I won't read the listing carefully enough before I hit that buy it now button, but I live with my decisions. Especially since on Tradesy I know I can return it without consequences, I'd hate to do that to a seller. If your buyer isn't also a seller, she probably doesn't think about that.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Today I had a buyer ask me if my item was black or brown, even though the word "black" was in the title! So I can see how that could happen. Sometimes I'm so excited to get something that I won't read the listing carefully enough before I hit that buy it now button, but I live with my decisions. Especially since on Tradesy I know I can return it without consequences, I'd hate to do that to a seller. If your buyer isn't also a seller, she probably doesn't think about that.


 Thanks for the explanation. I was so happy about the sale. I packed it like a gift to be ready to be shipped, so I was let down. I am happy that I don't have to worry about my bag being returned to me when I can sell it to somebody else right now.  I just hope it does not happen again because I missed the time I could have sold my bag to the right buyer. Well, things could be worse like somebody said my bag is fake or not describe for a refund. So, I am going to cheer-up.


----------



## MCAddict

ThisVNchick said:


> About a month ago the money transfer took over a week for me. But lately it has been about 4-5 days. When I first started, it was here in usually 2 days. I'm guessing since Tradesy is growing and more people are selling, the transfers are being backed up a bit.



Thanks for that, mine are almost always next day or second day. I have never had one take this long, still waiting on it


----------



## beekmanhill

MCAddict said:


> Thanks for that, mine are almost always next day or second day. I have never had one take this long, still waiting on it



I wonder if they are short of staff or short of cash.


----------



## ToriChan

I have never understood when people ask to hold an item for weeks until they are paid. What if the item pops up elsewhere for cheaper? What if the potential buyer doesn't want it anymore? This is why I don't do holds for longer than a day or so (I've allowed buyers on ebay to purchase without immediate payment but because they still have entered a BIN). But now, I've had someone ask me twice now on Tradesy to hold items for her for 3 weeks at a time. 

The first item she inquired about she messaged me this, she said this a month ago:

_Hi! Is this bag really shiny? Not quite sure, but so want to purchase this on 7/3. Is there any chance you could hold it till then? Sorry to ask, but I love it! _

Then today I wake up to this message, a different item: 

_Hi! Just had to tell you that I so love this bag !!! I'm being pretty selfish in saying that I hope it will still be here on 8/4 so I can purchase it. can you hold !!! _


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> I have never understood when people ask to hold an item for weeks until they are paid. What if the item pops up elsewhere for cheaper? What if the potential buyer doesn't want it anymore? This is why I don't do holds for longer than a day or so (I've allowed buyers on ebay to purchase without immediate payment but because they still have entered a BIN). But now, I've had someone ask me twice now on Tradesy to hold items for her for 3 weeks at a time.
> 
> The first item she inquired about she messaged me this, she said this a month ago:
> 
> _Hi! Is this bag really shiny? Not quite sure, but so want to purchase this on 7/3. Is there any chance you could hold it till then? Sorry to ask, but I love it! _
> 
> Then today I wake up to this message, a different item:
> 
> _Hi! Just had to tell you that I so love this bag !!! I'm being pretty selfish in saying that I hope it will still be here on 8/4 so I can purchase it. can you hold !!! _


Is it the same buyer? Assuming she didn't buy the first item, if she had saved her money from 7/3, she wouldn't have had to wait until 8/4 to purchase the second item.

I held an item once for 3 weeks on etsy and everything went smoothly. I guess I would do it if it was something I had had listed for a long time and I didn't think another buyer would come along in the meantime. I would be holding it only to give the buyer the illusion that if I didn't hold it, it might be gone by the time they could pay.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> Is it the same buyer? Assuming she didn't buy the first item, if she had saved her money from 7/3, she wouldn't have had to wait until 8/4 to purchase the second item.
> 
> I held an item once for 3 weeks on etsy and everything went smoothly. I guess I would do it if it was something I had had listed for a long time and I didn't think another buyer would come along in the meantime. I would be holding it only to give the buyer the illusion that if I didn't hold it, it might be gone by the time they could pay.



I should have been more clear- it is the same buyer. What's funny was the first item she was inquiring about was still available on 7/3- it sold on 7/5 to someone else on Tradesy. Haven't heard from her since until today when she inquired about the second item.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> I should have been more clear- it is the same buyer. What's funny was the first item she was inquiring about was still available on 7/3- it sold on 7/5 to someone else on Tradesy. Haven't heard from her since until today when she inquired about the second item.


That proves she wasn't serious about the first item. I would just tell her nicely that you are unable to reserve it.


----------



## calflu

+1


whateve said:


> that proves she wasn't serious about the first item. I would just tell her nicely that you are unable to reserve it.


----------



## muchstuff

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?



*


----------



## muchstuff

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?



*


----------



## tetsubean

Hi, I've been selling on Tradesy for about a year now and have had mostly good experiences. Lately though I'm finding some of my listings have been screwed up. One was listed as sold (which it hasn't), a sold item was listed as removed(?), an active listing was de-activated and listed as removed...? Has anyone else been experiencing issues? 

About a week ago, I did call about a deactivated item I couldn't even find anymore and was told that it was flagged in error. Tradesy had to re-list it as I didn't have access to it anymore. Had I not go through my listings item by item, I might never have realized it was missing. This concerns me because 1) I can't sell it if it's not listed (do I have to check my listings every day to make sure it's still there?) and 2) When an item gets unlisted and then re-listed, I lose any "want" associations that were attached to the item previously so that sucks.

Anyways, just wondering if I'm being cursed with bad luck :rain: (does someone over there hate me) or if others are having issues as well. 

I did notice they've been revamping their site so maybe that's the cause? I also want to let others know who have items listed there to check them.


----------



## whateve

tetsubean said:


> Hi, I've been selling on Tradesy for about a year now and have had mostly good experiences. Lately though I'm finding some of my listings have been screwed up. One was listed as sold (which it hasn't), a sold item was listed as removed(?), an active listing was de-activated and listed as removed...? Has anyone else been experiencing issues?
> 
> About a week ago, I did call about a deactivated item I couldn't even find anymore and was told that it was flagged in error. Tradesy had to re-list it as I didn't have access to it anymore. Had I not go through my listings item by item, I might never have realized it was missing. This concerns me because 1) I can't sell it if it's not listed (do I have to check my listings every day to make sure it's still there?) and 2) When an item gets unlisted and then re-listed, I lose any "want" associations that were attached to the item previously so that sucks.
> 
> Anyways, just wondering if I'm being cursed with bad luck :rain: (does someone over there hate me) or if others are having issues as well.
> 
> I did notice they've been revamping their site so maybe that's the cause? I also want to let others know who have items listed there to check them.


My listings are fine.

That's terrible this is happening to you. A few weeks ago, the brand associations went away but they fixed that.


----------



## tetsubean

whateve said:


> My listings are fine.
> 
> That's terrible this is happening to you. A few weeks ago, the brand associations went away but they fixed that.


Update...I called Tradesy and they explained. The bag listed as "Sold" did, in fact, sell but they are waiting for more verification/information from the buyer. They said it protects both sides. It's "on hold". I never knew they did that so that's good. 

The listing that did sell but showed up in my removed section was returned by the buyer. It was accidentally put back in my stuff. It has since been removed.

As for my one listing that was de-activated, there was no explanation. Must've just been an error. 

I didn't know about the brand associations going away, yikes!!! Maybe it's good that I didn't know....


----------



## whateve

tetsubean said:


> Update...I called Tradesy and they explained. The bag listed as "Sold" did, in fact, sell but they are waiting for more verification/information from the buyer. They said it protects both sides. It's "on hold". I never knew they did that so that's good.
> 
> The listing that did sell but showed up in my removed section was returned by the buyer. It was accidentally put back in my stuff. It has since been removed.
> 
> As for my one listing that was de-activated, there was no explanation. Must've just been an error.
> 
> I didn't know about the brand associations going away, yikes!!! Maybe it's good that I didn't know....


When the brand associations went away, it actually worked in my favor because my funds weren't put into escrow. I didn't withdraw it immediately, thinking that when they fixed it, they would put the money in escrow but they didn't.

I've never seen anything of mine get returned. I wonder if it has happened and I just didn't know.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> When the brand associations went away, it actually worked in my favor because my funds weren't put into escrow. I didn't withdraw it immediately, thinking that when they fixed it, they would put the money in escrow but they didn't.
> 
> I've never seen anything of mine get returned. I wonder if it has happened and I just didn't know.



One of my things was returned to Tradesy because the buyer didn't like the style- when she initiated that it released my funds early, but it was only a day earlier than expected.


----------



## muchstuff

I've had a couple of issues...I've had a bag disappear from my closet... when I searched under the brand I found it in the listings marked as sold. Seems there's a lag between selling and letting the seller know. I sold a bag two days ago and it was marked as sold immediately in my closet but it took hours before I rec'd an email asking me to confirm the sale. Now today that same bag is showing as for sale in my closet but if I check the listings it's still marked as sold and the cash is in escrow. A few glitches in the system for sure.
PS I do check everyday...I don't always receive an email if someone has a question or is making an offer on something I'm selling, which sucks.


----------



## melburnian

Quite a few people here seem to feel like Tradesy always sides with the buyer... unfortunately this has not been the case for me.

I recently bought (what I thought was) an MG mini bucket, the seller called it a mini and included the dimensions of the mini which I double checked with the MG website to make sure they were correct. What I received was a mini mini, which I was able to confirm both by measuring and it and looking at the original price tag which the seller had included. When I requested a return from Tradesy they just told me that they didn't believe the seller had misrepresented the item. All they would offer me is a store credit, which I don't want as I don't feel like I can trust them now...

Any idea on how to get my money back


----------



## JetSetGo!

melburnian said:


> Quite a few people here seem to feel like Tradesy always sides with the buyer... unfortunately this has not been the case for me.
> 
> I recently bought (what I thought was) an MG mini bucket, the seller called it a mini and included the dimensions of the mini which I double checked with the MG website to make sure they were correct. What I received was a mini mini, which I was able to confirm both by measuring and it and looking at the original price tag which the seller had included. When I requested a return from Tradesy they just told me that they didn't believe the seller had misrepresented the item. All they would offer me is a store credit, which I don't want as I don't feel like I can trust them now...
> 
> Any idea on how to get my money back




I would see if there is a way to appeal this decision. No matter what they called it, the measurements you were told were incorrect to the bag you got.

If they don't help you, you should take it up with your credit card company.


----------



## alansgail

JetSetGo! said:


> I would see if there is a way to appeal this decision. No matter what they called it, the measurements you were told were incorrect to the bag you got.
> 
> If they don't help you, you should take it up with your credit card company.


This is what I would do as well. Tradesy is confused in many instances and needs to get their stuff together if they wish to remain in business and taken seriously.

Handbag measurements are not hard to figure out.....I wonder why they can't seem to search for the measurements like everyone else.


----------



## Bellanola

melburnian said:


> Quite a few people here seem to feel like Tradesy always sides with the buyer... unfortunately this has not been the case for me.
> 
> I recently bought (what I thought was) an MG mini bucket, the seller called it a mini and included the dimensions of the mini which I double checked with the MG website to make sure they were correct. What I received was a mini mini, which I was able to confirm both by measuring and it and looking at the original price tag which the seller had included. When I requested a return from Tradesy they just told me that they didn't believe the seller had misrepresented the item. All they would offer me is a store credit, which I don't want as I don't feel like I can trust them now...
> 
> Any idea on how to get my money back


I've successfully returned an item whose measurements were incorrect in the listing, with no hassle at all.  Tradesy needs to issue you a refund!


----------



## melburnian

Bellanola said:


> I've successfully returned an item whose measurements were incorrect in the listing, with no hassle at all.  Tradesy needs to issue you a refund!



I've been emailing them back forth for a week now and they still will only give me a store credit. Apparently I have to re-sell if I want my money back. Don't suppose anyone knows if there is some US consumer law I can invoke here?


----------



## JetSetGo!

melburnian said:


> I've been emailing them back forth for a week now and they still will only give me a store credit. Apparently I have to re-sell if I want my money back. Don't suppose anyone knows if there is some US consumer law I can invoke here?



Contact your credit card company and let them know the situation. Begin the chargeback process. They will stand by you when this ridiculous company will not. 
if you paid by PayPal, that is another option, though other people here will have more experience and advice than me about working on problems with them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

melburnian said:


> I've been emailing them back forth for a week now and they still will only give me a store credit. Apparently I have to re-sell if I want my money back. Don't suppose anyone knows if there is some US consumer law I can invoke here?


 

You are getting the runaround, IMO

If you paid for this by your credit card, initiate the chargeback process
& provide the cc with the measurements & all pertinent info.. You should
not have a problem here..

Good luck


----------



## alansgail

OP, do what the others have told you. If you paid with a CC then contact that company and start a chargeback.....if you paid with PP call them. I had to do that to get my money back from Tradesy, if I hadn't called PP I would be out $1000 and still have no handbag!

The more people know about this company's shoddy practices the better.
For those of you who've had a good experience with them, consider yourself lucky and just know that there are many out there who have had just the opposite.


----------



## muchstuff

alansgail said:


> OP, do what the others have told you. If you paid with a CC then contact that company and start a chargeback.....if you paid with PP call them. I had to do that to get my money back from Tradesy, if I hadn't called PP I would be out $1000 and still have no handbag!
> 
> The more people know about this company's shoddy practices the better.
> For those of you who've had a good experience with them, consider yourself lucky and just know that there are many out there who have had just the opposite.



I agree, MAKE NOISE!!!  And thanks all, I deal with Tradesy quite a bit and have had no problems other than a few admin glitches, but I'll be second thinking it in the future.


----------



## whateve

I'm getting ready to list a pair of Gucci sandals. They are a size 39. I think it is equivalent to about a 7 1/2. Tradesy's conversion table says a 39 is 8.5 - 9. If I put 7.5 and include measurements in the listing, would I have a problem with a buyer claiming not as described?


----------



## NANI1972

Louboutin 10% off until midnight PST.


----------



## melburnian

Thanks all, I will take it up with my CC company and see how it goes!


----------



## melburnian

whateve said:


> I'm getting ready to list a pair of Gucci sandals. They are a size 39. I think it is equivalent to about a 7 1/2. Tradesy's conversion table says a 39 is 8.5 - 9. If I put 7.5 and include measurements in the listing, would I have a problem with a buyer claiming not as described?




I am an 8 which usually works out to a 37/38 depending on the brand. 7.5 sounds too small to me. I would go off Tradesy's conversion table and include the measurements in the listing just in case. The more info, the better.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> I've had a couple of issues...I've had a bag disappear from my closet... when I searched under the brand I found it in the listings marked as sold. Seems there's a lag between selling and letting the seller know. I sold a bag two days ago and it was marked as sold immediately in my closet but it took hours before I rec'd an email asking me to confirm the sale. Now today that same bag is showing as for sale in my closet but if I check the listings it's still marked as sold and the cash is in escrow. A few glitches in the system for sure.
> PS I do check everyday...I don't always receive an email if someone has a question or is making an offer on something I'm selling, which sucks.



+1

how odd, i was just coming on here to ask this question, so i'm super glad you posted. my listing has shown as sold for quite some time now as well and yet no email, nothing noted in my account, etc. i was starting to worry. as long as the item is actually sold though and not just appearing as sold i'll hang tight.


----------



## whateve

melburnian said:


> I am an 8 which usually works out to a 37/38 depending on the brand. 7.5 sounds too small to me. I would go off Tradesy's conversion table and include the measurements in the listing just in case. The more info, the better.


Thank you. I'm just afraid if I list them as a 9, no one who can actually wear them will see them. They are vintage. Do you think sizes have changed? I bought them for myself when I wore a size 7 or 7 1/2. Now I usually wear an 8 and they still fit me. They are 9 7/8 inches long.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm getting ready to list a pair of Gucci sandals. They are a size 39. I think it is equivalent to about a 7 1/2. Tradesy's conversion table says a 39 is 8.5 - 9. If I put 7.5 and include measurements in the listing, would I have a problem with a buyer claiming not as described?





melburnian said:


> I am an 8 which usually works out to a 37/38 depending on the brand. 7.5 sounds too small to me. I would go off Tradesy's conversion table and include the measurements in the listing just in case. The more info, the better.


In my experience, a 39 would be the equivalent of US size 8.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> how odd, i was just coming on here to ask this question, so i'm super glad you posted. my listing has shown as sold for quite some time now as well and yet no email, nothing noted in my account, etc. i was starting to worry. as long as the item is actually sold though and not just appearing as sold i'll hang tight.



How long since it's shown as sold? You should get an email reasonably quickly. I wouldn't wait more than 24 hours before I sent them an email, perhaps with a weekend in there it might take longer but I'd still contact them and ask. Ever since they tried to upgrade their service I've seen some issues.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> How long since it's shown as sold? You should get an email reasonably quickly. I wouldn't wait more than 24 hours before I sent them an email, perhaps with a weekend in there it might take longer but I'd still contact them and ask. Ever since they tried to upgrade their service I've seen some issues.



maybe 6 or 7 hours now. the item shows as sold out but no notifications at all. perhaps they don't do website sales stuff on weekends??


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> maybe 6 or 7 hours now. the item shows as sold out but no notifications at all. perhaps they don't do website sales stuff on weekends??



No worries, my guess is that it'll show up tomorrow, I think you're ok. It's happened to me the last 2 or 3 bags I've sold. But I would still let them know that it's an issue, they need to notify right away...if you have bags listed on more than one site, (I do) then it could be a problem, you could sell on another site while waiting for notification...


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> In my experience, a 39 would be the equivalent of US size 8.


Thank you. I looked at a bunch of different tables and they mostly agreed that a 39 was a size 9. Gucci's site lists a 39 as a 9. It is odd because I've never worn a 9, and in sandals I usually wear a 7.5. I ended up listing it as 8.5, so it would match up with Tradesy's chart, but put the measurements in the listing with the caveat that the buyer use the measurements to determine if they will fit.


----------



## NANI1972

ccbaggirl89 said:


> maybe 6 or 7 hours now. the item shows as sold out but no notifications at all. perhaps they don't do website sales stuff on weekends??




I've had this happen a few times, it's most likely bc Tradsey is verifying the purchase to make sure it's not a fraudulent purchase etc.. It usually takes less than 24 hours to process to clear and then you'll get a sale notification.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Thank you. I looked at a bunch of different tables and they mostly agreed that a 39 was a size 9. Gucci's site lists a 39 as a 9. It is odd because I've never worn a 9, and in sandals I usually wear a 7.5. I ended up listing it as 8.5, so it would match up with Tradesy's chart, but put the measurements in the listing with the caveat that the buyer use the measurements to determine if they will fit.




From my personal experience, Gucci runs true to size...39 is a 9. But for your own safety, I would go by what Tradesy states. 39 being a 8.5. I've chatted with them before since their chart gives a range and not a specific size. I always list my euro shoes based on Tradesy sizing and I always state in my listing to know your size in this particular designer. As long as you don't insinuate a certain size (based on your own feet) you should be protected against SNAD cases.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> No worries, my guess is that it'll show up tomorrow, I think you're ok. It's happened to me the last 2 or 3 bags I've sold. But I would still let them know that it's an issue, they need to notify right away...if you have bags listed on more than one site, (I do) then it could be a problem, you could sell on another site while waiting for notification...



+1 

it came through this morning. so, somewhere between 6 hours and 16 hours. but at least it  sold. i've had success with tradesy as a buyer/seller so i hope any issues they have get resolved.


----------



## EGBDF

How do you know if someone has returned something for the reason not as described?
I sold something in early July (I received my funds a few weeks ago) and for the last 4 or 5 days I see it under 'Penny Lane' (Tradesy) but as 'Item is No Longer Available'. I am worried  that it was returned and there is some issue. But I haven't gotten any messages from Tradesy.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> it came through this morning. so, somewhere between 6 hours and 16 hours. but at least it  sold. i've had success with tradesy as a buyer/seller so i hope any issues they have get resolved.



Yup I've done pretty well on Tradesy but they do need to sharpen up a bit!


----------



## ThisVNchick

EGBDF said:


> How do you know if someone has returned something for the reason not as described?
> I sold something in early July (I received my funds a few weeks ago) and for the last 4 or 5 days I see it under 'Penny Lane' (Tradesy) but as 'Item is No Longer Available'. I am worried  that it was returned and there is some issue. But I haven't gotten any messages from Tradesy.



You don't know the reason unless you contact their CS or wait until they contact you. If the item is in Penny Lane's closet, that means the return was found in your favor and if it says "item not available" that means it was purchased again from Tradesy's closet. At this point, you're pretty much in the clear.


----------



## whateve

It appears that bags under $300 are on sale.


----------



## PikaboICU

... Posted in Fakes thread on Bal forum...


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> It appears that bags under $300 are on sale.



NVM I found a place to post suspected fakes..

Sorry.. Thanks..


----------



## jmc3007

CSamoylov said:


> An update on my situation: I found every executive member via CrunchBase then contacted them via LinkedIn. I was able to get in touch with Sash their cofounder who replied promptly to my concerns and within the hour their head of enterprise sales called me with an apology and reinstated my account. Had a good experience with him, we will see how the rest pans out.


It requires patience for sure to see through any kind of dispute, glad to hear of your outcome.  Hopefully there's more of that to come for other sellers.  I PM'ed you.


----------



## muchstuff

Gahhhh, just has my first return request on Tradesy...don't they notify you at least? I had to search under pending cash to see that a request had been made..have emailed and rec'd an answer that was basically a quote from the FAQ page. Have asked for more info, why the request, what happens next, keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Gahhhh, just has my first return request on Tradesy...don't they notify you at least? I had to search under pending cash to see that a request had been made..have emailed and rec'd an answer that was basically a quote from the FAQ page. Have asked for more info, why the request, what happens next, keeping fingers crossed...


That's scary! Is that the only place it appears? I've never had one, I think. What if I had one but never knew it? I think if the buyer is returning because they don't like it, it doesn't affect you, although I wonder what would happen if a buyer returned for that reason but once Tradesy got it back decided it was fake?

I received a message from one buyer today who said she liked it, so even though it isn't out of escrow, that one seems safe. I've been having a conversation with another buyer and she assured me she would tell me what she thought when she received it.

I understand that one of great things about Tradesy is that the buyer doesn't have to deal directly with the seller, but it must be so frustrating to be in the dark.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's scary! Is that the only place it appears? I've never had one, I think. What if I had one but never knew it? I think if the buyer is returning because they don't like it, it doesn't affect you, although I wonder what would happen if a buyer returned for that reason but once Tradesy got it back decided it was fake?
> 
> I received a message from one buyer today who said she liked it, so even though it isn't out of escrow, that one seems safe. I've been having a conversation with another buyer and she assured me she would tell me what she thought when she received it.
> 
> I understand that one of great things about Tradesy is that the buyer doesn't have to deal directly with the seller, but it must be so frustrating to be in the dark.



I'm not a big seller, it's my twelfth sale on Tradesy, first time someone's wanted to return something. Funny, I spent last night reading through some of the last few pages of posts on this thread, some pretty interesting stories. We'll see what happens, stay tuned...


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> That's scary! Is that the only place it appears? I've never had one, I think. What if I had one but never knew it? I think if the buyer is returning because they don't like it, it doesn't affect you, although I wonder what would happen if a buyer returned for that reason but once Tradesy got it back decided it was fake?
> 
> I received a message from one buyer today who said she liked it, so even though it isn't out of escrow, that one seems safe. I've been having a conversation with another buyer and she assured me she would tell me what she thought when she received it.
> 
> I understand that one of great things about Tradesy is that the buyer doesn't have to deal directly with the seller, but it must be so frustrating to be in the dark.



I have had two buyers return items for style reasons because they didn't like them. Both filed before the 4 day period and I got my money released early. I had another situation which I posted about previously on a lady claiming the Coach bag I sold was fake because she couldn't find the ykk zippers on it at first and that is the detail she uses to deem bags authentic.  I only found out because I checked on my payments page to see when the money would be released to me. I wish they emailed once a buyer filed for a return based on item not described but they don't. :/ Maybe this is to avoid confrontation between buyer and seller? 

Also- if you get a message from a buyer saying clearly they are happy they received the item and love it, Tradesy will release funds to you early before the escrow period is up.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> I have had two buyers return items for style reasons because they didn't like them. Both filed before the 4 day period and I got my money released early. I had another situation which I posted about previously on a lady claiming the Coach bag I sold was fake because she couldn't find the ykk zippers on it at first and that is the detail she uses to deem bags authentic.  I only found out because I checked on my payments page to see when the money would be released to me. I wish they emailed once a buyer filed for a return based on item not described but they don't. :/ Maybe this is to avoid confrontation between buyer and seller?
> 
> Also- if you get a message from a buyer saying clearly they are happy they received the item and love it, Tradesy will release funds to you early before the escrow period is up.


Do you have to ask Tradesy to release the funds when you get a message from a happy buyer?

I hope Tradesy's authenticators are smart enough to know that Coach doesn't always use ykk zippers.

I'm sure they don't want the seller bugging the buyer about a return.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> Do you have to ask Tradesy to release the funds when you get a message from a happy buyer?
> 
> I hope Tradesy's authenticators are smart enough to know that Coach doesn't always use ykk zippers.
> 
> I'm sure they don't want the seller bugging the buyer about a return.



Yes. If you call and give them the order number and ask them to look at the messages between you and the buyer and the buyer clearly states she received the item they will release the funds. And I would hope so too- I know they use ****************** which past posts on tPF prove to mis-authentication.


----------



## ToriChan

Just received an item I purchased last week. It's a top handle bag with the option of having a detachable crossbody strap. The pictures of the bag didn't accurately show the strap but it was pictured with a longer strap. To be specific: I bought a kate spade bag from a recent season and it came with a vintage coach strap. What's ridiculous is the strap meant to be attached with this bag should snap on. The thick coach strap she has attached is just tightly looped through where the metal clasp should be hooked on to. I fear even if I used the bag if I stuffed it the bag would literally fall off my shoulder as the strap in its current shape is not secured. Its also a difference in leather types as well, the strap is cowhide and the KS bag is pebbled. I'm not sure what to do in this situation. The seller has many bags listed and is a reseller (I do not have any issues with resellers BUT I feel if you are reselling you need to know what you're selling and what should come with it etc.) 

Does anyone think Tradesy would permit a return? I'm okay with just sending it back to them for credit to purchase something else but I question how they could resell it as the shoulder strap is literally not possible to use as it is not secured and not the original.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Just received an item I purchased last week. It's a top handle bag with the option of having a detachable crossbody strap. The pictures of the bag didn't accurately show the strap but it was pictured with a longer strap. To be specific: I bought a kate spade bag from a recent season and it came with a vintage coach strap. What's ridiculous is the strap meant to be attached with this bag should snap on. The thick coach strap she has attached is just tightly looped through where the metal clasp should be hooked on to. I fear even if I used the bag if I stuffed it the bag would literally fall off my shoulder as the strap in its current shape is not secured. Its also a difference in leather types as well, the strap is cowhide and the KS bag is pebbled. I'm not sure what to do in this situation. The seller has many bags listed and is a reseller (I do not have any issues with resellers BUT I feel if you are reselling you need to know what you're selling and what should come with it etc.)
> 
> Does anyone think Tradesy would permit a return? I'm okay with just sending it back to them for credit to purchase something else but I question how they could resell it as the shoulder strap is literally not possible to use as it is not secured and not the original.


You can return for any reason. It is just a question of whether you want to claim not as described. If you claim not as described and Tradesy doesn't agree with you, then your claim could be rejected. It is safer just to return and let Tradesy deal with it. On the other hand, the seller shouldn't get away with it. It seems to me the seller would have made more money selling the KS without a strap and selling the Coach strap separately. Coach straps sell really well.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> You can return for any reason. It is just a question of whether you want to claim not as described. If you claim not as described and Tradesy doesn't agree with you, then your claim could be rejected. It is safer just to return and let Tradesy deal with it. On the other hand, the seller shouldn't get away with it. It seems to me the seller would have made more money selling the KS without a strap and selling the Coach strap separately. Coach straps sell really well.



I feel like if I claimed item not as described they would agree with the seller since everything else on the bag was fine. Even though this strap looks wayyy off on this bag it should be painstakingly obvious lol. It's the same strap that's on vintage ramblers. The bag style of the Kate Spade is called the Leslie. The I didn't think of selling the strap but maybe I should do that so I can buy a new strap that should go with my bag.


----------



## chanelchic18

I have been waiting for this to come back.  Just learned Tradesy has Chanel and Louboutin 10% off sale again.  Simply want to share.


----------



## luv2run41

chanelchic18 said:


> I have been waiting for this to come back.  Just learned Tradesy has Chanel and Louboutin 10% off sale again.  Simply want to share.


 Love the Chanel sale! Great for sellers and buyers.  10% off is huge when you are looking at a 3k bag


----------



## luv2run41

muchstuff said:


> I'm not a big seller, it's my twelfth sale on Tradesy, first time someone's wanted to return something. Funny, I spent last night reading through some of the last few pages of posts on this thread, some pretty interesting stories. We'll see what happens, stay tuned...


 I just had a return also. I have been only selling on Tradesy (over 42 items) and I called Tradesy to see why the buyer returned.  They said she was just having the bag authenticated (which is a free service tradesy provides).  The buyer was nervous because the eva LOuis Vuitton I sold her was not made in France but was made in usa.  I was pretty surprised since most are made in USA now.  It was even the leather inner made of imported goods tag.  Long story short Tradesy said they finished the authentication it was fine and released my funds.


----------



## luv2run41

muchstuff said:


> Gahhhh, just has my first return request on Tradesy...don't they notify you at least? I had to search under pending cash to see that a request had been made..have emailed and rec'd an answer that was basically a quote from the FAQ page. Have asked for more info, why the request, what happens next, keeping fingers crossed...


 I just mailed back a bag on July 24th and the return package shows it has been basically stuck in Bell Gardens CA since 3 am 7/26?  No further tracking and it is a 1700 item I am a bit nervous but hanging in there.  I am not sure how that works if the package gets lost.  The internal affairs office in LA (I called) said the package is insured for 100!! I just hope it makes it back to Tradesy, I used their return label.  How does your tracking look? Is your return package progressing normally or stuck somewhere in CA like mine?


----------



## muchstuff

luv2run41 said:


> I just mailed back a bag on July 24th and the return package shows it has been basically stuck in Bell Gardens CA since 3 am 7/26?  No further tracking and it is a 1700 item I am a bit nervous but hanging in there.  I am not sure how that works if the package gets lost.  The internal affairs office in LA (I called) said the package is insured for 100!! I just hope it makes it back to Tradesy, I used their return label.  How does your tracking look? Is your return package progressing normally or stuck somewhere in CA like mine?



I'm on the opposite end of the Issue, I'm waiting for some else to return the bag she bought from me so I don't even have tracking info at all as she returns to Tradesy not me...Not sure who Tradesy uses for their shipping, I'm in Canada so I can't use their labels. If it's any help however I've had packages where the tracking looks stuck for days but it just hasn't been updated (had one delivered last week that actually came a week earlier than the tracking said it would). I'm sure you're fine!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's scary! Is that the only place it appears? I've never had one, I think. What if I had one but never knew it? I think if the buyer is returning because they don't like it, it doesn't affect you, although I wonder what would happen if a buyer returned for that reason but once Tradesy got it back decided it was fake?
> 
> I received a message from one buyer today who said she liked it, so even though it isn't out of escrow, that one seems safe. I've been having a conversation with another buyer and she assured me she would tell me what she thought when she received it.
> 
> I understand that one of great things about Tradesy is that the buyer doesn't have to deal directly with the seller, but it must be so frustrating to be in the dark.



Called Tradesy to see what happens next, found out that the buyer wants to return it because she said I didn't measure it correctly so I misrepresented it. How many ways are there to measure a handbag? Anyway, they said that if they judge in her favour they send me the bag back, if not they'll resell it and I get to keep the cash...we'll see!


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> I just had a return also. I have been only selling on Tradesy (over 42 items) and I called Tradesy to see why the buyer returned.  They said she was just having the bag authenticated (which is a free service tradesy provides).  The buyer was nervous because the eva LOuis Vuitton I sold her was not made in France but was made in usa.  I was pretty surprised since most are made in USA now.  It was even the leather inner made of imported goods tag.  Long story short Tradesy said they finished the authentication it was fine and released my funds.


Did they mail the bag back to the buyer?


luv2run41 said:


> I just mailed back a bag on July 24th and the return package shows it has been basically stuck in Bell Gardens CA since 3 am 7/26?  No further tracking and it is a 1700 item I am a bit nervous but hanging in there.  I am not sure how that works if the package gets lost.  The internal affairs office in LA (I called) said the package is insured for 100!! I just hope it makes it back to Tradesy, I used their return label.  How does your tracking look? Is your return package progressing normally or stuck somewhere in CA like mine?


Bell Gardens is a nightmare. Packages get lost there all the time. I just had a bag go through there and I was so relieved when it made it to its destination. If you used Tradesy labels, you have nothing to worry about. The way I understand it, if it gets lost, they will refund the buyer and you get to keep the money. That's why I use Tradesy labels.


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## deltalady

I just made my first sale and opted to use their shipping kit. How long does it take to receive the shipping kit?


----------



## whateve

deltalady said:


> I just made my first sale and opted to use their shipping kit. How long does it take to receive the shipping kit?


I live in California and it took 3 days. It probably takes longer in some areas. The shipping kit isn't worth waiting for, IMO. It is just a plastic bag with a label attached. If you sold something that should be put in a box, you're better off using their label and your own packaging.


----------



## speedygirl45

whateve said:


> I live in California and it took 3 days. It probably takes longer in some areas. The shipping kit isn't worth waiting for, IMO. It is just a plastic bag with a label attached. If you sold something that should be put in a box, you're better off using their label and your own packaging.


they send a black box for bigger items, i just got one for the trapeze bag i sold


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> Did they mail the bag back to the buyer?
> 
> Bell Gardens is a nightmare. Packages get lost there all the time. I just had a bag go through there and I was so relieved when it made it to its destination. If you used Tradesy labels, you have nothing to worry about. The way I understand it, if it gets lost, they will refund the buyer and you get to keep the money. That's why I use Tradesy labels.



Thank you so much  I looked up Bell Gardens on the ebay forum and saw over 9 pages of horrible experiences. I called Internal affairs USPS in LA and filed a claim, I also did get a wonderful message from Tradesy explaining I will receive a full refund if the item is indeed lost.  I am relieved but so scary about Bell Gardens.  I checked the tracking again this morning and saw no movement.  The last scan still shows at 3:00 a.m. of 7/26.  
On the bright side, when I called usps LA and had the pleasure of speaking to the nicest representative I have ever encountered.  She was caring, extremely helpful and really provided exceptional service.  I was so impressed! She really brightened my day.  Kind of like all you wonderful and supportive TPF friends
Hopefully the package makes it back to Tradesy otherwise someone may be enjoying a Prada Cammeo bag.


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> Did they mail the bag back to the buyer?
> 
> 
> Bell Gardens is a nightmare. Packages get lost there all the time. I just had a bag go through there and I was so relieved when it made it to its destination. If you used Tradesy labels, you have nothing to worry about. The way I understand it, if it gets lost, they will refund the buyer and you get to keep the money. That's why I use Tradesy labels.




Tradesy mailed the bag back to the buyer.  Tradeys pays the shipping both  ways for a buyer to have an item authenticated.  The buyer of my eva  messaged me authentication was complete (she received a message from  Tradesy) and thanking me because she loves the bag.


----------



## luv2run41

muchstuff said:


> Called Tradesy to see what happens next, found out that the buyer wants to return it because she said I didn't measure it correctly so I misrepresented it. How many ways are there to measure a handbag? Anyway, they said that if they judge in her favour they send me the bag back, if not they'll resell it and I get to keep the cash...we'll see!



Tradesy will likely resell it and you will get your money.  Don't worry


----------



## EGBDF

Sheesh, I see a fake Longchamp that I'm sure I reported at some point, was removed, then relisted, now is for sale w/one of Tradesy's own accounts.
I don't bother reporting fakes anymore.


----------



## whateve

speedygirl45 said:


> they send a black box for bigger items, i just got one for the trapeze bag i sold


They only send the box if the item is a premium brand and over a certain price, but they wouldn't tell me what the price is.


----------



## Icyss

Anybody know if there's a coupon code for Tradesy?


----------



## muchstuff

luv2run41 said:


> Tradesy will likely resell it and you will get your money.  Don't worry



Logic would say so, I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi , I'm hyperventilating right now, I sold an LV bag through tradesy worth $875, I used my own packaging and stamp with tracking, but I didn't do signature confirmation which I should have. Anyway, the buyer said that she didn't receive the package though it's saying "item delivered" , what will tradesy do? Will Tradesy release my fund? Will I lose my earnings and the bag?


----------



## NANI1972

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi , I'm hyperventilating right now, I sold an LV bag through tradesy worth $875, I used my own packaging and stamp with tracking, but I didn't do signature confirmation which I should have. Anyway, the buyer said that she didn't receive the package though it's saying "item delivered" , what will tradesy do? Will Tradesy release my fund? Will I lose my earnings and the bag?




AFAIK Tradsey does not require SC as proof of delivery even though if it's over $200 I purchase it just to be in the safe side in case something like your situation happens. I think you'll be ok if your tracking states it was delivered. How long between delivery and the buyer contacting you has occurred? Did you contact the buyer about delivery or did they contact you first?


----------



## Butterflyweed

NANI1972 said:


> AFAIK Tradsey does not require SC as proof of delivery even though if it's over $200 I purchase it just to be in the safe side in case something like your situation happens. I think you'll be ok if your tracking states it was delivered. How long between delivery and the buyer contacting you has occurred? Did you contact the buyer about delivery or did they contact you first?




Thanks for responding, the buyer contacted me first, saying she didn't receive the item, though the tracking said it was delivered in her mailbox. It was delivered around 1155 am, and contacted me around 4pm.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> AFAIK Tradsey does not require SC as proof of delivery even though if it's over $200 I purchase it just to be in the safe side in case something like your situation happens. I think you'll be ok if your tracking states it was delivered. How long between delivery and the buyer contacting you has occurred? Did you contact the buyer about delivery or did they contact you first?







Butterflyweed said:


> Hi , I'm hyperventilating right now, I sold an LV bag through tradesy worth $875, I used my own packaging and stamp with tracking, but I didn't do signature confirmation which I should have. Anyway, the buyer said that she didn't receive the package though it's saying "item delivered" , what will tradesy do? Will Tradesy release my fund? Will I lose my earnings and the bag?




I'm not sure about this situation. Tradesy has a similar rule like eBay (ebay requires SC for items $750+)- anything over $500+ requires a signature. I've chatted with Tradesy CS before and the rep did confirm this. You can find this new clause under Tradesy's Terms of Use Agreement (on the website). However I did not ask what happens in the case of a delivery without SC but tracking says "delivered". I know that on eBay, even if tracking says delivered, buyer can still claim item not received and win if no SC is supplied as proof. 

Best of luck OP. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Butterflyweed

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm not sure about this situation. Tradesy has a similar rule like eBay (ebay requires SC for items $750+)- anything over $500+ requires a signature. I've chatted with Tradesy CS before and the rep did confirm this. You can find this new clause under Tradesy's Terms of Use Agreement (on the website). However I did not ask what happens in the case of a delivery without SC but tracking says "delivered". I know that on eBay, even if tracking says delivered, buyer can still claim item not received and win if no SC is supplied as proof.
> 
> Best of luck OP. Please keep us updated.




Thank you for the input.


----------



## NANI1972

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm not sure about this situation. Tradesy has a similar rule like eBay (ebay requires SC for items $750+)- anything over $500+ requires a signature. I've chatted with Tradesy CS before and the rep did confirm this. However I did not ask what happens in the case of a delivery without SC but tracking says "delivered". I know that on eBay, even if tracking says delivered, buyer can still claim item not received and win if no SC is supplied as proof.
> 
> Best of luck OP. Please keep us updated.




That's odd bc I have chatted with them too, several times, and have been told that they do not have any SC delivery requirements but that they do recommend it. I don't see any requirement listed on the website either.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> That's odd bc I have chatted with them too, several times, and have been told that they do not have any SC delivery requirements but that they do recommend it. I don't see any requirement listed on the website either.



This was implemented just a couple of months ago. 

https://www.tradesy.com/terms/

If you scroll down to section 4: Listing and Selling, under the subsection: Shipping Fees

The last sentence reads: Tradesy requires Delivery with Signature Required for any packages of items valued at $500 or more.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> That's odd bc I have chatted with them too, several times, and have been told that they do not have any SC delivery requirements but that they do recommend it. I don't see any requirement listed on the website either. What you mentioned is for what Tradsey  requires when a seller uses their shipping kit/label:
> Here's the info on the site:
> Shipping Fees
> When you sell an item on Tradesy (except for certain categories such as wedding items or any items valued at $2,500 or more), the seller has the option to receive a Tradesy shipping kit with prepaid postage and pre-addressed to the buyer in order to mail the item sold to the buyer. Seller also has the option to handle shipping on her own by adding reasonable shipping and handling fees to the sale price in order to cover the costs for packaging and mailing the item sold to the buyer. Tradesy requires Delivery with Signature Required for any packages of items valued at $500 or more.



No, the top parts talks about the Tradesy shipping method, but it also follows on to say that "* Seller also has the option to handle shipping on her own* by adding reasonable shipping and handling fees to the sale price in order to cover the costs for packaging and mailing the item sold to the buyer. Tradesy requires Delivery with Signature Required for any packages of items valued at $500 or more."

That last line is referring to, if you use your own postage, any item over $500 does require some sort of signature confirmation, whether it be SC or a signature gathered for items that are insured at $500 or more (I believe USPS just revised their insurance + SC requirement threshold, changing it from anything $200+ to anything over $500+).


----------



## NANI1972

ThisVNchick said:


> No, the top parts talks about the Tradesy shipping method, but it also follows on to say that "* Seller also has the option to handle shipping on her own* by adding reasonable shipping and handling fees to the sale price in order to cover the costs for packaging and mailing the item sold to the buyer. Tradesy requires Delivery with Signature Required for any packages of items valued at $500 or more."




Yep I reread it, got it.

I just asked them recently about sc and like I said they told me no SC required, they told me it is only for when you use a Tradsey kit or label that Tradsey requires it. Good thing I get it anyway.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> Yep I reread it, got it.
> 
> I just asked them recently about sc and like I said they told me no SC required. Good thing I get it anyway.



They are quite sneaky. It was never required before and they just suddenly added it to the clause without alerting their sellers. I can't remember how I heard about it, but I did recently chatted with CS to confirm since this wasn't always the case. 

I always insure my items, whether it be $100 or $5000. I'm too risk adverse, can't afford to lose anything.


----------



## whateve

Butterflyweed said:


> Thank you for the input.


Why didn't you use Tradesy's label? It is my understanding they insure it themselves so you aren't liable once it shows up in USPS tracking.


----------



## Butterflyweed

whateve said:


> Why didn't you use Tradesy's label? It is my understanding they insure it themselves so you aren't liable once it shows up in USPS tracking.




Tradesy charge too much for the postage which will increase the price of the item. It's a lot cheaper if you do it on your own. I never had this problem before, it's a big headache.


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone ever get these kind of messages from buyers: will you take $xxx for this its for my sister's birthday!

I've gotten two this week from the same person for two different items. I just don't understand why I should lower my price for this reason.


----------



## AnnaFreud

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone ever get these kind of messages from buyers: will you take $xxx for this its for my sister's birthday!
> 
> I've gotten two this week from the same person for two different items. I just don't understand why I should lower my price for this reason.




Some lady offered me $$ for a bag that I had listed for $$$ because "my daughter is going to Florida state and the colors match." Like I care!!


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone ever get these kind of messages from buyers: will you take $xxx for this its for my sister's birthday!
> 
> I've gotten two this week from the same person for two different items. I just don't understand why I should lower my price for this reason.





AnnaFreud said:


> Some lady offered me $$ for a bag that I had listed for $$$ because "my daughter is going to Florida state and the colors match." Like I care!!


Not on Tradesy but on other sites, I've gotten messages like, "I really can't afford your price so would you accept $xx.00?" 

How about, "I saw this 4 years ago at Macy's, didn't buy it then but it was on clearance for $x. Now they're impossible to find anywhere. Would you sell for Macy's clearance price?"


----------



## whateve

Tradesy uses dimensional weight pricing with USPS. This explains it: https://www.usps.com/dimensionalweight/welcome.htm


----------



## NANI1972

Valentino 10% off until midnight tonight!


----------



## muchstuff

BeenBurned said:


> Not on Tradesy but on other sites, I've gotten messages like, "I really can't afford your price so would you accept $xx.00?"
> 
> How about, "I saw this 4 years ago at Macy's, didn't buy it then but it was on clearance for $x. Now they're impossible to find anywhere. Would you sell for Macy's clearance price?"



People will always try to bargain, there's nothing wrong with that...I usually try to come down a few dollars but will often say thanks for looking my price is firm.


----------



## AnnaFreud

BeenBurned said:


> Not on Tradesy but on other sites, I've gotten messages like, "I really can't afford your price so would you accept $xx.00?"
> 
> How about, "I saw this 4 years ago at Macy's, didn't buy it then but it was on clearance for $x. Now they're impossible to find anywhere. Would you sell for Macy's clearance price?"




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AnnaFreud

muchstuff said:


> People will always try to bargain, there's nothing wrong with that...I usually try to come down a few dollars but will often say thanks for looking my price is firm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always condition reasonable offers but I'm not coming down $100 because it's your sister's birthday or your kid is going off to college.
Click to expand...


----------



## muchstuff

AnnaFreud said:


> muchstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will always try to bargain, there's nothing wrong with that...I usually try to come down a few dollars but will often say thanks for looking my price is firm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always condition reasonable offers but I'm not coming down $100 because it's your sister's birthday or your kid is going off to college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Butterflyweed

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi , I'm hyperventilating right now, I sold an LV bag through tradesy worth $875, I used my own packaging and stamp with tracking, but I didn't do signature confirmation which I should have. Anyway, the buyer said that she didn't receive the package though it's saying "item delivered" , what will tradesy do? Will Tradesy release my fund? Will I lose my earnings and the bag?




Hi girls, just an update! Unfortunately, the buyer still hasn't found the bag, USPS has been contacted and confirmed that the item has been scan and delivered on the intended address, which is the correct postal address. The buyer is fuming mad, message me everyday. Tradesy do take good care of the sellers too, they did an investigation, (I don't know the outcome) but they've release my earnings! I learned a very important lesson from this experience , thank goodness,I sold it through Tradesy! I say, tradesy is still the best online site to sell your items. Thanks again for all inputs!


----------



## GPR

I've never had a problem selling on Tradesy (I include as many photos as possible and I sell them dirt cheap, like at least 80% off), but I recently have problems with listing. For example, I have a pair of YSL shoes listed for under $120. I included "Yves Saint Laurent, YSL," in the description and title,  because technically they are not Saint Laurent shoes. If I search for Yves Saint Laurent shoes or sandals, I cannot find my listing at all! Only when I click Saint Laurent from my listing page can I find my listing. I've contacted Tradesy but they cannot correct this problem. I gave up, but I certainly hope they will fix the problem somehow :-/


----------



## NANI1972

AnnaFreud said:


> muchstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will always try to bargain, there's nothing wrong with that...I usually try to come down a few dollars but will often say thanks for looking my price is firm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always condition reasonable offers but I'm not coming down $100 because it's your sister's birthday or your kid is going off to college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that is when your item is already significantly below retail and buyers still want  it for  a lot less for "reasons" that I don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

anyone know why some listings disappear from your sold items? under "sold" (where a shopper would see) i used to have like 7 things shown as sold and now it only shows 5.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> anyone know why some listings disappear from your sold items? under "sold" (where a shopper would see) i used to have like 7 things shown as sold and now it only shows 5.


I imagine they disappear after some time has past. Mine all show even though my first sale was in March. On my first page, it says there are only 9 but when I click on the "Shop all" button, they all appear.


----------



## paula3boys

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi girls, just an update! Unfortunately, the buyer still hasn't found the bag, USPS has been contacted and confirmed that the item has been scan and delivered on the intended address, which is the correct postal address. The buyer is fuming mad, message me everyday. Tradesy do take good care of the sellers too, they did an investigation, (I don't know the outcome) but they've release my earnings! I learned a very important lesson from this experience , thank goodness,I sold it through Tradesy! I say, tradesy is still the best online site to sell your items. Thanks again for all inputs!




Good to know they took care of you!


----------



## Butterflyweed

paula3boys said:


> Good to know they took care of you!




Yes, thank you!


----------



## AnnaFreud

When an item is listed as 10% off seller's price...is that the price already listed or 10% off the price you see? Never purchased from Tradesy before but I see something I want!


----------



## PikaboICU

AnnaFreud said:


> When an item is listed as 10% off seller's price...is that the price already listed or 10% off the price you see? Never purchased from Tradesy before but I see something I want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087976



I believe the $339. is 10% off already.

You can check it by adding it to your bag- but I'm fairly sure the price listed IS the price you'll pay. 

Tradesy's ok. I've bought a couple of items from there-  keep in mind items do take a bit longer to arrive, due to the seller getting shipping supplies from them.


----------



## AnnaFreud

PikaboICU said:


> I believe the $339. is 10% off already.
> 
> 
> 
> You can check it by adding it to your bag- but I'm fairly sure the price listed IS the price you'll pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Tradesy's ok. I've bought a couple of items from there-  keep in mind items do take a bit longer to arrive, due to the seller getting shipping supplies from them.




Got it, thanks! I was confused because some of my items were listed as "on sale" but the price listed is the price that I set.


----------



## EGBDF

What's the easiest, safest way to combine shipping for 2 listings to ship to the same person?

eta: I use Tradesy's shipping labels


----------



## rebelr

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi girls, just an update! Unfortunately, the buyer still hasn't found the bag, USPS has been contacted and confirmed that the item has been scan and delivered on the intended address, which is the correct postal address. The buyer is fuming mad, message me everyday. Tradesy do take good care of the sellers too, they did an investigation, (I don't know the outcome) but they've release my earnings! I learned a very important lesson from this experience , thank goodness,I sold it through Tradesy! I say, tradesy is still the best online site to sell your items. Thanks again for all inputs!



Question: Did you pay for the shipping or did you use their shipping supplies and postage? Wondering if who paid for the postage made a difference in them paying you in the end.


----------



## Butterflyweed

rebelr said:


> Question: Did you pay for the shipping or did you use their shipping supplies and postage? Wondering if who paid for the postage made a difference in them paying you in the end.




I paid for the shipping and postage. They said, they'll take care of me and the buyer.


----------



## paula3boys

Butterflyweed said:


> I paid for the shipping and postage. They said, they'll take care of me and the buyer.




Did you purchase insurance at post office at all?


----------



## AnnaFreud

I bought an LV SLG during the sale yesterday. Still waiting for the seller to confirm the item. Have a feeling she might try to cancel the sale for some reason. I had asked her a question before I bought it and she response was kinda rude. I bought it anyway because it was a good price. How long do sellers get to confirm the item? 

Also, I'm confused about how Tradesy gets paid. If I set the price and I choose to ship it myself, where is their cut?


----------



## melburnian

AnnaFreud said:


> I bought an LV SLG during the sale yesterday. Still waiting for the seller to confirm the item. Have a feeling she might try to cancel the sale for some reason. I had asked her a question before I bought it and she response was kinda rude. I bought it anyway because it was a good price. How long do sellers get to confirm the item?
> 
> Also, I'm confused about how Tradesy gets paid. If I set the price and I choose to ship it myself, where is their cut?




Tradesy takes a 9% cut of your sell price.


----------



## melburnian

melburnian said:


> Quite a few people here seem to feel like Tradesy always sides with the buyer... unfortunately this has not been the case for me.
> 
> I recently bought (what I thought was) an MG mini bucket, the seller called it a mini and included the dimensions of the mini which I double checked with the MG website to make sure they were correct. What I received was a mini mini, which I was able to confirm both by measuring and it and looking at the original price tag which the seller had included. When I requested a return from Tradesy they just told me that they didn't believe the seller had misrepresented the item. All they would offer me is a store credit, which I don't want as I don't feel like I can trust them now...
> 
> Any idea on how to get my money back




An update on this. I raised a chargeback with my CC company, meanwhile continuing to hassle Tradesy until I got the returns supervisor. Eventually they agreed to give me a refund 'as a one-time courtesy'. They said that they don't usually do this outside the 4-day returns window as after that point the condition of the item can vary from when it was received and it can make it hard to verify the accuracy of the claim. 

Great, but my claim was about sizing... Not sure how my bag could have changed size over time?

Glad I am finally getting my money back but after all this jumping through hoops I don't think I will bother with Tradesy again.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AnnaFreud said:


> I bought an LV SLG during the sale yesterday. Still waiting for the seller to confirm the item. Have a feeling she might try to cancel the sale for some reason. I had asked her a question before I bought it and she response was kinda rude. I bought it anyway because it was a good price. How long do sellers get to confirm the item?
> 
> Also, I'm confused about how Tradesy gets paid. If I set the price and I choose to ship it myself, where is their cut?


A seller has five days to confirm a sale.  I hope she confirms the sale.  
http://help.tradesy.com/article/50-complete-confirm-order


----------



## SweetDaisy05

melburnian said:


> An update on this. I raised a chargeback with my CC company, meanwhile continuing to hassle Tradesy until I got the returns supervisor. Eventually they agreed to give me a refund 'as a one-time courtesy'. They said that they don't usually do this outside the 4-day returns window as after that point the condition of the item can vary from when it was received and it can make it hard to verify the accuracy of the claim.
> 
> Great, but my claim was about sizing... Not sure how my bag could have changed size over time?
> 
> Glad I am finally getting my money back but after all this jumping through hoops I don't think I will bother with Tradesy again.


 I'm saddened to see a buyer leave Tradesy because it's the only place I feel safe selling my expensive bags. Right now, I think they are fair to buyers and sellers.  Did you make your complaint within the four day timeframe?  I think they were hesitant because some people make false complaints to get a refund after using the bag.  Your complaint seemed legit to me if it was done during the four day timeframe.


----------



## EGBDF

melburnian said:


> An update on this. I raised a chargeback with my CC company, meanwhile continuing to hassle Tradesy until I got the returns supervisor. Eventually they agreed to give me a refund 'as a one-time courtesy'. They said that they don't usually do this outside the 4-day returns window as after that point the condition of the item can vary from when it was received and it can make it hard to verify the accuracy of the claim.
> 
> Great, but my claim was about sizing... Not sure how my bag could have changed size over time?
> 
> Glad I am finally getting my money back but after all this jumping through hoops I don't think I will bother with Tradesy again.



Are you in Australia?


----------



## melburnian

EGBDF said:


> Are you in Australia?




I am.


----------



## paula3boys

melburnian said:


> Tradesy takes a 9% cut of your sell price.




Plus 2.9% transfer if you want cash instead of credit to buy stuff on their site


----------



## melburnian

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I'm saddened to see a buyer leave Tradesy because it's the only place I feel safe selling my expensive bags. Right now, I think they are fair to buyers and sellers.  Did you make your complaint within the four day timeframe?  I think they were hesitant because some people make false complaints to get a refund after using the bag.  Your complaint seemed legit to me if it was done during the four day timeframe.




I couldn't make my claim in the 4-day timeframe as I used a freight forwarder, which they encouraged me to do in the first place. I made the claim as soon as I received the bag personally and I gave them tracking details from my forwarder to back it up. I understand they are hesitant due to false claims, but my claim was due to the size of the bag not being as described.


----------



## muchstuff

melburnian said:


> I couldn't make my claim in the 4-day timeframe as I used a freight forwarder, which they encouraged me to do in the first place. I made the claim as soon as I received the bag personally and I gave them tracking details from my forwarder to back it up. I understand they are hesitant due to false claims, but my claim was due to the size of the bag not being as described.



I think you could have sent the bag back directly to them, the freight forwarder is for any purchase you make if you're outside the US, as they won't ship to a non-US address.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Logic would say so, I'll let you know what happens!



So I called Tradesy today...the person returning my bag got it to them in 11 days. The CS gal suggested that since it had been 11 days they would release the funds and I could take them but that they might have to take them back after they examine the return if they rule in the buyer's favour, and that it could take another 5-7 business days. WTH? What's the point of releasing the funds if they might take them back? Not very impressed so far but we'll see...


----------



## melburnian

muchstuff said:


> So I called Tradesy today...the person returning my bag got it to them in 11 days. The CS gal suggested that since it had been 11 days they would release the funds and I could take them but that they might have to take them back after they examine the return if they rule in the buyer's favour, and that it could take another 5-7 business days. WTH? What's the point of releasing the funds if they might take them back? Not very impressed so far but we'll see...




That is weird. When I made my claim, they said that once they had released the funds to the seller it was 'impossible' to take them back, which is why they were reluctant to give me a refund. 

They just seem really fishy to me.


----------



## muchstuff

melburnian said:


> That is weird. When I made my claim, they said that once they had released the funds to the seller it was 'impossible' to take them back, which is why they were reluctant to give me a refund.
> 
> They just seem really fishy to me.



Yeah, they may have lost me over this. I've never had an issue before because my sales and purchases have gone ok, but everything seems a bit too vague for my liking.


----------



## ThisVNchick

melburnian said:


> That is weird. When I made my claim, they said that once they had released the funds to the seller it was 'impossible' to take them back, which is why they were reluctant to give me a refund.
> 
> They just seem really fishy to me.




They just put your account to negative. I've had this done to me before. Sold a new pair of ferragamo, funds were released when the item was shipped (one of those brands that do not require the 4 day escrow). I withdrew it, buyer filed item as "defective", went through the whole investigation process with my account at negative, they ruled in my favor and account went back to $0. 

It is definitely possible.


----------



## AnnaFreud

SweetDaisy05 said:


> A seller has five days to confirm a sale.  I hope she confirms the sale.
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/50-complete-confirm-order




Seller finally confirmed this morning. [emoji12]


----------



## AnnaFreud

melburnian said:


> Tradesy takes a 9% cut of your sell price.







paula3boys said:


> Plus 2.9% transfer if you want cash instead of credit to buy stuff on their site




What do you see as the advantage to selling on Tradesy vs EBay? Doesn't eBay also take 9% but without the 2.9% PayPal transfer fee?


----------



## paula3boys

AnnaFreud said:


> What do you see as the advantage to selling on Tradesy vs EBay? Doesn't eBay also take 9% but without the 2.9% PayPal transfer fee?




I'm still new to it as I've only sold four things on Tradesy. I got tired of all the sad stories to get you to drop prices on eBay. I also was tired of how eBay got rid of ways to protect sellers and how they own PayPal so were double dipping (I know they split it recently).


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AnnaFreud said:


> Seller finally confirmed this morning. [emoji12]


 That's awesome!


----------



## AnnaFreud

paula3boys said:


> I'm still new to it as I've only sold four things on Tradesy. I got tired of all the sad stories to get you to drop prices on eBay. I also was tired of how eBay got rid of ways to protect sellers and how they own PayPal so were double dipping (I know they split it recently).




true. I like how Tradesy seems to prefer sellers.


----------



## AnnaFreud

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That's awesome!




Now if I can only get her to ship it!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AnnaFreud said:


> Now if I can only get her to ship it!


  The seller is taking one step at a time it seems.


----------



## paula3boys

Does anyone know if there is a way to put your "closet" on vacation so that you don't miss out on sales, but people know you can't send for two weeks?


----------



## muchstuff

AnnaFreud said:


> What do you see as the advantage to selling on Tradesy vs EBay? Doesn't eBay also take 9% but without the 2.9% PayPal transfer fee?



I kept getting a lot of "spoof" buyers on eBay, people who hack into a legit account, purchase from me using that account's info, then ask me to send the bag to a different address from the one listed with the eBay account.  Anyone else have that problem? You then have to cancel the sale, report the spoof and relist the item, it's a total pain.


----------



## ToriChan

paula3boys said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to put your "closet" on vacation so that you don't miss out on sales, but people know you can't send for two weeks?



I'm not sure if you can; similar to how eBay allows you to do it with an eBay store. I would call Tradesy and ask what they would suggest. Maybe put a message on your listings saying you will ship in X date? Also when you go to confirm the sale mention this to the buyer.


----------



## muchstuff

ThisVNchick said:


> They just put your account to negative. I've had this done to me before. Sold a new pair of ferragamo, funds were released when the item was shipped (one of those brands that do not require the 4 day escrow). I withdrew it, buyer filed item as "defective", went through the whole investigation process with my account at negative, they ruled in my favor and account went back to $0.
> 
> It is definitely possible.



So what do you do if they rule against you? Being from outside the US I think the process is a bit more onerous, I know it takes days for funds from Tradesy to hit my PayPal account and days again until it hits my bank account in Canada. If I took out the funds and they ruled against me I guess I'd have to PayPal it back to them? Plus I get to deal with the exchange rate each transaction...I think it makes more sense for me to leave the funds at Tradesy until I know for sure if they're going in my favour. Wish we had a Canadian version!


----------



## EGBDF

muchstuff said:


> So what do you do if they rule against you? Being from outside the US I think the process is a bit more onerous, I know it takes days for funds from Tradesy to hit my PayPal account and days again until it hits my bank account in Canada. If I took out the funds and they ruled against me I guess I'd have to PayPal it back to them? Plus I get to deal with the exchange rate each transaction...I think it makes more sense for me to leave the funds at Tradesy until I know for sure if they're going in my favour. Wish we had a Canadian version!



How are you selling on Tradesy from outside the US?


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to put your "closet" on vacation so that you don't miss out on sales, but people know you can't send for two weeks?



If you do call them can you post their response?
I guess you could add a note to your listing, but then Tradesy always keeps that running average of how many days it takes you to ship. Not sure what they actually do with that though. And if you request a shipping kit I imagine it would take a while to ship to the buyer anyways.


----------



## muchstuff

EGBDF said:


> How are you selling on Tradesy from outside the US?



You need a US address. Tradesy recommended a freight forwarder called MyUS (myus.com). I set up an account, and it gives me a US address for my purchases to be sent to. (I'd check with Tradesy if you're from a different country, they may recommend someone else for you - I'm in Canada).
If I purchase from Tradesy the seller gets a mailing label from Tradesy sending the item to MyUS in Florida, and they forward to me in Canada (I have to pay postage from Florida to Canada). If I sell, I use my own packaging and postage and mail direct to the buyer. I don't get free shipping in either direction but as a seller with the Canadian/US dollar difference it can be worth it. I'm not buying much right now, with the exchange rate being as insane as it is!

Of course, if you know someone in the US who would be open to letting you use their address...is that legal?


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> If you do call them can you post their response?
> 
> I guess you could add a note to your listing, but then Tradesy always keeps that running average of how many days it takes you to ship. Not sure what they actually do with that though. And if you request a shipping kit I imagine it would take a while to ship to the buyer anyways.




I use my own shipping packages and postage because they add shipping fees to buyer that seem high at times and may lead buyers away. 

I typically ship same day unless post office is closed when I get notice of sale then it's next day.


----------



## AnnaFreud

muchstuff said:


> I kept getting a lot of "spoof" buyers on eBay, people who hack into a legit account, purchase from me using that account's info, then ask me to send the bag to a different address from the one listed with the eBay account.  Anyone else have that problem? You then have to cancel the sale, report the spoof and relist the item, it's a total pain.




Geez, the crazy things people do to scam others! Haven't had this happen to me but I've literally sold only 3 things so far.


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> I use my own shipping packages and postage because they add shipping fees to buyer that seem high at times and may lead buyers away.
> 
> I typically ship same day unless post office is closed when I get notice of sale then it's next day.



I meant that some sellers are waiting for the shipping kit before they send an item to a buyer, so if you are only gone for a few days maybe it won't matter if you send it a few days later than you usually do.

I have only used Tradey's shipping-how do you decide which things are better to use your own shipping? Tradesy's shipping costs seem weird to me-they start at 7.50 and go up, then go back down, then up, down, then up up up. What do you put as the return address when you do your own postage? TIA!


----------



## ToriChan

EGBDF said:


> I meant that some sellers are waiting for the shipping kit before they send an item to a buyer, so if you are only gone for a few days maybe it won't matter if you send it a few days later than you usually do.
> 
> I have only used Tradey's shipping-how do you decide which things are better to use your own shipping? Tradesy's shipping costs seem weird to me-they start at 7.50 and go up, then go back down, then up, down, then up up up. What do you put as the return address when you do your own postage? TIA!



For example, I have sold jewelry from a brand that does not get put in escrow after purchase. I have sold pieces ranging from 50-70. Shipping via tradesy was a few bucks more than me charging the price of a small flat rate box. I try to price everything to sell quickly so I try to offer the best price possible. When I sell handbags and I go to list I think how much would it cost to ship it to the furthest place in the US from my location and base what I do off that. So if it's only a few bucks off what I need for shipping and insurance I will go with the tradesy label. If it's maybe 8 dollars+ more I'll do my own shipping to be fair to my buyers.


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> I meant that some sellers are waiting for the shipping kit before they send an item to a buyer, so if you are only gone for a few days maybe it won't matter if you send it a few days later than you usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only used Tradey's shipping-how do you decide which things are better to use your own shipping? Tradesy's shipping costs seem weird to me-they start at 7.50 and go up, then go back down, then up, down, then up up up. What do you put as the return address when you do your own postage? TIA!




I put my address because if there is problem with mailing for some reason I'd want to get my package back since I don't want to be then out money and the package. 



ToriChan said:


> For example, I have sold jewelry from a brand that does not get put in escrow after purchase. I have sold pieces ranging from 50-70. Shipping via tradesy was a few bucks more than me charging the price of a small flat rate box. I try to price everything to sell quickly so I try to offer the best price possible. When I sell handbags and I go to list I think how much would it cost to ship it to the furthest place in the US from my location and base what I do off that. So if it's only a few bucks off what I need for shipping and insurance I will go with the tradesy label. If it's maybe 8 dollars+ more I'll do my own shipping to be fair to my buyers.




I didn't think of comparing on each individual sale. Do you mean you do when listing or ?


----------



## ToriChan

paula3boys said:


> I put my address because if there is problem with mailing for some reason I'd want to get my package back since I don't want to be then out money and the package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think of comparing on each individual sale. Do you mean you do when listing or ?



Well I list on both Tradesy and eBay but I like selling on Tradesy since I make a little more with fees than I do with eBay. I also seem to make more as buyers aren't always making offers like on eBay. So I try to keep my prices down on Tradesy so they are competitive. When I go to list and I evaluate the weight of the purse/accessory/clothing item I look to see how much it would cost to send something the furthest away from where I live. This is especially important since USPS rates were recently increased so it can be costly to ship to say Washington State when I am on the east coast. 

Good examples of items you would ship yourself are wallets, charms, accessories, small bags that will not be damaged going into a padded flat rate etc. Shipping on Tradesy is determined by the purchase price of the item. So even though the item might be small tradesy will charge based on the price you are going to sell it for. So this can get more costly than doing it yourself and helping your buyers save a bit of money.


----------



## EGBDF

muchstuff said:


> You need a US address. Tradesy recommended a freight forwarder called MyUS (myus.com). I set up an account, and it gives me a US address for my purchases to be sent to. (I'd check with Tradesy if you're from a different country, they may recommend someone else for you - I'm in Canada).
> If I purchase from Tradesy the seller gets a mailing label from Tradesy sending the item to MyUS in Florida, and they forward to me in Canada (I have to pay postage from Florida to Canada). If I sell, I use my own packaging and postage and mail direct to the buyer. I don't get free shipping in either direction but as a seller with the Canadian/US dollar difference it can be worth it. I'm not buying much right now, with the exchange rate being as insane as it is!
> 
> Of course, if you know someone in the US who would be open to letting you use their address...is that legal?



I asked someone at Tradesy what countries sellers might be located, and was told only the US. 
I have no problem buying from someone in Canada  but I'd like to know that ahead of time-what about possible import/duty fees?


----------



## muchstuff

EGBDF said:


> I asked someone at Tradesy what countries sellers might be located, and was told only the US.
> I have no problem buying from someone in Canada  but I'd like to know that ahead of time-what about possible import/duty fees?



There are ways of getting past import/duty, much like a lot of the sellers on eBay do. I've never had a buyer pay anything on top of the bag price. I can understand you being concerned about that though!  Tradesy seems ok with out of country sellers provided they have a US address. They must see that my US address is the freight forwarder they advised which would indicate that I'm not in the US! Maybe I've just fond a loophole...


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I asked someone at Tradesy what countries sellers might be located, and was told only the US.
> I have no problem buying from someone in Canada  but I'd like to know that ahead of time-what about possible import/duty fees?


I've bought from Canada (not on Tradesy) and never paid any duties.


----------



## Megasus5000

Hi, I'm interested in selling some things that aren't super high end but I think tradesy or a similar site might be good. Do you (or anyone else) still have refer a friend promo codes for tradesy or other sites? Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

Louboutin 10% off until midnight PST


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've bought from Canada (not on Tradesy) and never paid any duties.


I've also bought from Canada, UK, and a few other European countries on ebay and never got customs charges either. But my international purchases were always < $100.


----------



## whateve

Megasus5000 said:


> Hi, I'm interested in selling some things that aren't super high end but I think tradesy or a similar site might be good. Do you (or anyone else) still have refer a friend promo codes for tradesy or other sites? Thanks!


There are no fees to sell on Tradesy. I sold a bag that was fairly expensive for me ($500). I would have been much more nervous selling it on ebay. I used Tradesy's label to ship and everything went very smoothly. I don't have to worry about a dispute like I would with ebay. At this point, I'm happier selling everything over $100 on Tradesy rather than on ebay.


----------



## paula3boys

Anyone know if you can put your closet on vacation status or whatever?


----------



## muchstuff

BeenBurned said:


> I've also bought from Canada, UK, and a few other European countries on ebay and never got customs charges either. But my international purchases were always < $100.



To the best of my knowledge if an item is valued under $200 US (from Canada to the US) there's no import fee or duty charged. I always mention that it's a used item as well.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> There are no fees to sell on Tradesy. I sold a bag that was fairly expensive for me ($500). I would have been much more nervous selling it on ebay. I used Tradesy's label to ship and everything went very smoothly. I don't have to worry about a dispute like I would with ebay. At this point, I'm happier selling everything over $100 on Tradesy rather than on ebay.



There are, of course, fees to sell on Tradesy. Do you mean perhaps that there are no fees to list? If your item doesn't sell, no fees. If it does, fees.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> There are, of course, fees to sell on Tradesy. Do you mean perhaps that there are no fees to list? If your item doesn't sell, no fees. If it does, fees.


That's what I meant, of course. I misspoke. The poster I was answering asked if someone had a promo code for listing; I thought she assumed that she needed some kind of code in order avoid listing fees.


----------



## rainneday

paula3boys said:


> Anyone know if you can put your closet on vacation status or whatever?



You can choose to "remove" them and then they are visible only to you. I did this for an item that sold on another site, I wanted to hide it (not delete it) on Tradesy until I was sure that my buyer was keeping it. This option is where you would edit your listing.


----------



## paula3boys

rainneday said:


> You can choose to "remove" them and then they are visible only to you. I did this for an item that sold on another site, I wanted to hide it (not delete it) on Tradesy until I was sure that my buyer was keeping it. This option is where you would edit your listing.




I didn't even think of that. It won't completely delete after a certain amount of time right?


----------



## hartlove

I've sold a couple of things on Tradesy and so far I like it way better than Poshmark, way less fees, less sketchy people, but my only gripe is that you have to wait 4 days after the buyer receives the item in order to withdraw the funds, and on top of it, it's down to the minute that they received it. East coast time, west coast, doesn't matter. One of my items was delivered 4:58 EST but I have to wait until 4:58 PST to w/d the funds! I wish they could have a feature like on Posh where the buyer "accepts" the item and approves. 

Anyone have any issues selling (or buying) on Tradesy? I'm getting away from Poshmark because I had numerous issues with buyers, and Posh was unhelpful. I had one buyer RIP a wallet she bought because she was trying to find the date code, then lied and said that it was fake (it was not), so of course, Posh had her return it, completely unusable. I complained, and Posh gave me $20 in credit because I couldn't "prove" that I sent it to her like that, despite her admitting in the comments that she did in fact, rip it. 

There's also the scammers. I bought two speedy's in a bundle (seemed too good to be true) and then the seller asks me to email her. So I email her, and she then asks if I can Western Union her the money! I asked her if she thought I was stupid and born yesterday. Needless to say, I told her where to shove it and cancelled the order, and reported her.


----------



## umop episdn

Personally I prefer face to face trades with cash for anything worth more than a few dollars, even if it means taking longer to find a buyer and settling for less money

Whether intentional or not, these days online dealing is geared up for larger traders who can afford to take (unfair) returns and handle disputes


----------



## VuittonPrince

I've bought great pieces from there


----------



## hartlove

umop episdn said:


> Personally I prefer face to face trades with cash for anything worth more than a few dollars, even if it means taking longer to find a buyer and settling for less money
> 
> Whether intentional or not, these days online dealing is geared up for larger traders who can afford to take (unfair) returns and handle disputes



That's very true!  And sadly on eBay, most of the large sellers are in Japan, who can be selling a hundred bags at a time (who the hell knows how they get them), and a handful of US sellers. 

I had a buyer on eBay bid on a bag, and win, and then a few hours after the auction ended, she messages me refusing to pay because she didn't realize "how damaged it was". Then why did you bid lady? It took like TEN days to finally cancel the order because she also refused to acknowledge that I sent an "Agree to cancel transaction" message. It was such a headache. 

Another thing about eBay is that I learned that the people who monitor listings and determine whether or not to remove them, on designer items, have ZERO knowledge whatsoever on what makes something authentic or not. They are just trained to look for certain things in the listing and then remove it on that (like setting a low initial bidding price), but apparently sellers in Japan who do that too aren't flagged for removal.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> I didn't even think of that. It won't completely delete after a certain amount of time right?


I don't know for sure but I don't think any of mine have deleted. I have one that's been in my removed list since April. I think I joined Tradesy shortly before that.


----------



## LVoeletters

I sell there. I only had one problem knock on wood. A lady roughed up my limited edition envelope plate after giving me hell to ship it to her within a two day frame. It was completely crazy. But because TRADESY didn't accommodate that she ruined my hardware and said I didn't describe the hardware so I lost the sale. I was quite frustrated. Finally someone on posh messaged me to buy it on PayPal. She took forever and finally bought it after maybe 4 months of giving excuses on why she couldn't buy it yet. So glad that was over. TRADESY isn't the greatest with customer service. They don't communicate with their returns dept. there is only one lady and she can only be contacted via email. But if you ever have a problem get your bank involved and they quickly smart up. Compared to apps like poshmark TRADESY is a lot safer I think. I've only made two purchases under 50 on posh. But I normally just use TRADESY to sell.

TRADESY is used by several consignment stores. It's easy to tell once you scroll through the closet. But there are people like me on there who buy items from the boutique and keep it in immaculate condition or don't use the item and then sell it for an item they think they will use. 

If the CAD wasn't so low right now I probably would buy from TRADESY but right now it makes sense for me to purchase at the boutique.


----------



## LVoeletters

Honestly I think most people use poshmark to meet people to buy else where for the fees. Either to meet via TRADESY or to use PayPal.

I would never trade on posh. Unless the person was willing to send first and let me verify it. Which obviously won't happen. But I see too many scammers out there. Seems ok for clothes and smaller items.


----------



## ThisVNchick

hartlove said:


> I've sold a couple of things on Tradesy and so far I like it way better than Poshmark, way less fees, less sketchy people, but my only gripe is that you have to wait 4 days after the buyer receives the item in order to withdraw the funds, and on top of it, it's down to the minute that they received it. East coast time, west coast, doesn't matter. One of my items was delivered 4:58 EST but I have to wait until 4:58 PST to w/d the funds! I wish they could have a feature like on Posh where the buyer "accepts" the item and approves.
> 
> Anyone have any issues selling (or buying) on Tradesy? I'm getting away from Poshmark because I had numerous issues with buyers, and Posh was unhelpful. I had one buyer RIP a wallet she bought because she was trying to find the date code, then lied and said that it was fake (it was not), so of course, Posh had her return it, completely unusable. I complained, and Posh gave me $20 in credit because I couldn't "prove" that I sent it to her like that, despite her admitting in the comments that she did in fact, rip it.
> 
> There's also the scammers. I bought two speedy's in a bundle (seemed too good to be true) and then the seller asks me to email her. So I email her, and she then asks if I can Western Union her the money! I asked her if she thought I was stupid and born yesterday. Needless to say, I told her where to shove it and cancelled the order, and reported her.



Actually, your buyer can release your funds early. I've had many buyers who personally just chatted with Tradesy CS to tell them that they were very pleased with the order, and Tradesy released my funds same day. If you're in need of the money asap, it wouldn't hurt to reach out to your buyer and ask them to send Tradesy an order-satisfactory email (or IM) in order to get your money sooner.


----------



## hartlove

LVoeletters said:


> Honestly I think most people use poshmark to meet people to buy else where for the fees. Either to meet via TRADESY or to use PayPal.
> 
> I would never trade on posh. Unless the person was willing to send first and let me verify it. Which obviously won't happen. But I see too many scammers out there. Seems ok for clothes and smaller items.



Oh my  gosh trading on Poshmark is so risky! I can't believe that people actually do it and actually trust other people! I read so many horror stories about trading. One woman said OK to trading an LV bag (!!!!!) and in return she got a bag of sugar.


----------



## hartlove

ThisVNchick said:


> Actually, your buyer can release your funds early. I've had many buyers who personally just chatted with Tradesy CS to tell them that they were very pleased with the order, and Tradesy released my funds same day. If you're in need of the money asap, it wouldn't hurt to reach out to your buyer and ask them to send Tradesy an order-satisfactory email (or IM) in order to get your money sooner.



Really? I had no idea. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## applecidered

hartlove said:


> Oh my  gosh trading on Poshmark is so risky! I can't believe that people actually do it and actually trust other people! I read so many horror stories about trading. One woman said OK to trading an LV bag (!!!!!) and in return she got a bag of sugar.


Goodness, that is horrific. I never trade items, cannot trust people these days.


----------



## hartlove

applecidered said:


> Goodness, that is horrific. I never trade items, cannot trust people these days.



Exactly. And people constantly barrage listings with "Trade? Trade? Trade?" even when the listing explicitly says NO TRADES. One Posher asked if I would trade with her, and said "NO, I don't trade" then she goes on another listing of mine and says "Trade?" I told her no, as I said on my other listing, NO TRADES. I blocked her after that.


----------



## applecidered

Also, when I list an item, I just want to get rid of it, end of story, not want to pick up something else altogether!


----------



## PikaboICU

hartlove said:


> Exactly. And people constantly barrage listings with "Trade? Trade? Trade?" even when the listing explicitly says NO TRADES. One Posher asked if I would trade with her, and said "NO, I don't trade" then she goes on another listing of mine and says "Trade?" I told her no, as I said on my other listing, NO TRADES. I blocked her after that.




OMGosh! The _tradeosauruses_ drive me insane! You can put "NO TRADES" right on the description, "No Trading" on your closet & everywhere else and they still ask... 

I think the problem is; a huge portion of Poshers are teens without much money to spend. Which is fine but they should CHECK first and respect those that don't wish to trade! There are some very sweet people on Posh though. I've met some very nice sellers there..


----------



## hartlove

PikaboICU said:


> OMGosh! The _tradeosauruses_ drive me insane! You can put "NO TRADES" right on the description, "No Trading" on your closet & everywhere else and they still ask...
> 
> I think the problem is; a huge portion of Poshers are teens without much money to spend. Which is fine but they should CHECK first and respect those that don't wish to trade! There are some very sweet people on Posh though. I've met some very nice sellers there..



Completely agree! So many nice people there, but unfortunately some bored teenagers. One girl and another random girl found one of my listings,  Coach wallet, accused me of posting a fake, and just started harassing me out of nowhere. Turns out, they were sisters. Then ANOTHER girl comes on and randomly starts harassing me! And turns out she was related to them too! Blocked and removed the listing. Ugh.

Then there are people who when you buy from, they include a little note, wrap it up nice, and one posher gave a nail polish... there are some great poshers. I always include a note now because it's so nice and thoughtful.


----------



## muchstuff

Yay, my funds were released yesterday, Tradesy decided that I had accurate measurements on my posting. Took 8 days from when they received the bag from the purchaser until the funds were released. It'll take another week by the time the funds go from Tradesy to PayPal to my bank account but at least I'm getting paid!


----------



## muchstuff

hartlove said:


> Completely agree! So many nice people there, but unfortunately some bored teenagers. One girl and another random girl found one of my listings,  Coach wallet, accused me of posting a fake, and just started harassing me out of nowhere. Turns out, they were sisters. Then ANOTHER girl comes on and randomly starts harassing me! And turns out she was related to them too! Blocked and removed the listing. Ugh.
> 
> Then there are people who when you buy from, they include a little note, wrap it up nice, and one posher gave a nail polish... there are some great poshers. I always include a note now because it's so nice and thoughtful.



I started doing that too, took a photo from my listing and printed it with "congratulations on the newest addition to your handbag family" above it and signed it.


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> I started doing that too, took a photo from my listing and printed it with "congratulations on the newest addition to your handbag family" above it and signed it.




That's a super cute & creative idea.. 

I might have to steal that one..  
I include a little note with a Thank you on some cute paper or a card but I may try that photo idea..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> That's a super cute & creative idea..
> 
> I might have to steal that one..
> I include a little note with a Thank you on some cute paper or a card but I may try that photo idea..



Always happy to share!:okay: I get photo paper or card stock so it's a bit stiffer.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I started doing that too, took a photo from my listing and printed it with "congratulations on the newest addition to your handbag family" above it and signed it.


That's a great idea!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's a great idea!



Feel free to use it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I have sold 2 items on Tradesy with zero trouble. 

Recently I started getting messages from one woman asking: What's the lowest of this purse?

I replied to tell her to make an offer. 

She wrote back: Just tell me how much you paid for this bag!


----------



## kkayc

I just attempted to buy something on Tradesy for the first time.  I say attempted because I purchased the item  on Monday and it's still awaiting seller confirmation.  I'm getting rather annoyed bc I don't see why it's taking a couple of days just for the seller to confirm the sale and if/when that happens it'll take another couple of days for the item to reach me.  As a buyer, if the seller can't confirm within 3 days, I should be able to cancel.  I've had no communications from the seller and it's a $1500 item.  I've bought and sold 500+ times on Ebay and just find it easier.


----------



## sinyard

kkayc said:


> I just attempted to buy something on Tradesy for the first time.  I say attempted because I purchased the item  on Monday and it's still awaiting seller confirmation.  I'm getting rather annoyed bc I don't see why it's taking a couple of days just for the seller to confirm the sale and if/when that happens it'll take another couple of days for the item to reach me.  As a buyer, if the seller can't confirm within 3 days, I should be able to cancel.  I've had no communications from the seller and it's a $1500 item.  I've bought and sold 500+ times on Ebay and just find it easier.




It's probably an older listing and no longer available and they didn't remove it. Or, they aren't active on their Tradesy account. I'd cancel if it I were you.


----------



## kkayc

sinyard said:


> It's probably an older listing and no longer available and they didn't remove it. Or, they aren't active on their Tradesy account. I'd cancel if it I were you.



Do I just contact customer service to cancel?  There doesn't seem to be an automatic online option.  TIA


----------



## sinyard

kkayc said:


> Do I just contact customer service to cancel?  There doesn't seem to be an automatic online option.  TIA




The seller has to be the one to cancel it. However, since they are non active, contact CS and they will resolve it for you. Tradesy customer service is wonderful. If you want to purchase from a reputable seller on Tradesy visit Salwa B and also Cassidy www.cassidyscloset.com and it will link you right to her closet. I've purchased 3 items from Cassidy  and one on the way from Salwa.


----------



## kkayc

sinyard said:


> The seller has to be the one to cancel it. However, since they are non active, contact CS and they will resolve it for you. Tradesy customer service is wonderful. If you want to purchase from a reputable seller on Tradesy visit Salwa B and also Cassidy www.cassidyscloset.com and it will link you right to her closet. I've purchased 3 items from Cassidy  and one on the way from Salwa.



Thank you


----------



## sinyard

kkayc said:


> Thank you




You're welcome!


----------



## muchstuff

kkayc said:


> Do I just contact customer service to cancel?  There doesn't seem to be an automatic online option.  TIA



If you read the FAQs on Tradesy the buyer has 5 days to confirm. I took three days to confirm a sale because the buyer purchased late on a Friday and the shipper didn't send me a tracking number until the following Monday. I'd relax a bit...


----------



## kkayc

muchstuff said:


> If you read the FAQs on Tradesy the buyer has 5 days to confirm. I took three days to confirm a sale because the buyer purchased late on a Friday and the shipper didn't send me a tracking number until the following Monday. I'd relax a bit...


Well I purchased Monday at 10:30 a.m. Pacific time, still haven't heard anything from the seller.  On ebay, seller'
s are usually good about communicating.  With this, I haven't heard a peep.  As a seller on ebay, I always confirm receipt of payment and let the buyer know when the item will ship.  Some communication from the seller should be given for a $1500 sale.


----------



## muchstuff

kkayc said:


> Well I purchased Monday at 10:30 a.m. Pacific time, still haven't heard anything from the seller.  On ebay, seller'
> s are usually good about communicating.  With this, I haven't heard a peep.  As a seller on ebay, I always confirm receipt of payment and let the buyer know when the item will ship.  Some communication from the seller should be given for a $1500 sale.



Ok I was just trying to give you some of the Tradesy info, good luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## whateve

My last two purchases from Tradesy have been great! Good communication from the sellers, fast shipping and great packaging.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Is there a way to search for a seller on the app?


----------



## PikaboICU

kkayc said:


> Well I purchased Monday at 10:30 a.m. Pacific time, still haven't heard anything from the seller.  On ebay, seller'
> s are usually good about communicating.  With this, I haven't heard a peep.  As a seller on ebay, I always confirm receipt of payment and let the buyer know when the item will ship.  Some communication from the seller should be given for a $1500 sale.




I bought a bag there and paid $1400. It took 5 days for the seller to confirm. I was ready to cancel too- but at the very end of day 5 (they have 5 days to confirm or the order cancels automatically) I received an email saying my "bag had shipped here's the tracking number" BUT there was no tracking number.
I replied to the seller asking for the tracking and they were rather rude saying "I gave you the tracking but here it is again"

I did get my bag- I'm about 70% happy with it.   I should be thrilled at $1400.00 but what's done is done..


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone had anybody contact them saying that the item they are trying to buy shows as reserved but they can add it to their cart but cannot follow through with the purchase. Sounds like a glitch to me but wanted to see if anybody else is having issues?


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone had anybody contact them saying that the item they are trying to buy shows as reserved but they can add it to their cart but cannot follow through with the purchase. Sounds like a glitch to me but wanted to see if anybody else is having issues?




I've never experienced that. If it happened to me, I would likely wait about an hour & try again.

When you place an item in your bag/cart it's reserved for a specific amount of time and I think there are vip's (or the like) that can have the item reserved for a little longer.

I would say try again in an hour or so and if it's still glitching, perhaps call, if you really want to purchase.


----------



## NANI1972

PikaboICU said:


> I've never experienced that. If it happened to me, I would likely wait about an hour & try again.
> 
> 
> 
> When you place an item in your bag/cart it's reserved for a specific amount of time and I think there are vip's (or the like) that can have the item reserved for a little longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say try again in an hour or so and if it's still glitching, perhaps call, if you really want to purchase.




Yes I know the item is reserved for at least five minutes. But it's been showing as reserved to the buyer for hours. 
I contacted Tradsey but I don't think they understood my concern because they said the item is still available and that was it.


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> Yes I know the item is reserved for at least five minutes. But it's been showing as reserved to the buyer for hours.
> I contacted Tradsey but I don't think they understood my concern because they said the item is still available and that was it.



Wow!

They must not be too anxious to sell it huh? Sheesh.

Can they not sell it to you via the phone?? 
Do you want to share the link? I could see if it's reserved for me too if you like..

Perhaps clearing your cache? Also log out & back into Tradesy? That might reset it...


----------



## NANI1972

PikaboICU said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> They must not be too anxious to sell it huh? Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they not sell it to you via the phone??
> 
> Do you want to share the link? I could see if it's reserved for me too if you like..
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps clearing your cache? Also log out & back into Tradesy? That might reset it...




I'm the seller....


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> I'm the seller....




OMGOSH!!

Now that certainly is a BIG problem! Yikes!


----------



## AnnaFreud

PikaboICU said:


> I bought a bag there and paid $1400. It took 5 days for the seller to confirm. I was ready to cancel too- but at the very end of day 5 (they have 5 days to confirm or the order cancels automatically) I received an email saying my "bag had shipped here's the tracking number" BUT there was no tracking number.
> 
> I replied to the seller asking for the tracking and they were rather rude saying "I gave you the tracking but here it is again"
> 
> 
> 
> I did get my bag- I'm about 70% happy with it.   I should be thrilled at $1400.00 but what's done is done..




I've bought one item on Tradesy and the seller was also rude. I asked if there was any odor and she replied READ the description.


----------



## PikaboICU

AnnaFreud said:


> I've bought one item on Tradesy and the seller was also rude. I asked if there was any odor and she replied READ the description.



Sorry to read that..
My bag was listed as "new with tags" which is why I was willing to pay $1400.
Well it had tags alright but tags from her resale shop! It also was not new- it has several spots on it that I can't decipher what they are. 
So I could have overlooked the rudeness for a perfect bag.. Sadly it was not..

Strange.. It almost seems like many sellers there are _too busy to bother with buyers questions_. 
I'm always happy to answer potential buyers questions even for a $20. item.


----------



## AnnaFreud

PikaboICU said:


> Sorry to read that..
> 
> My bag was listed as "new with tags" which is why I was willing to pay $1400.
> 
> Well it had tags alright but tags from her resale shop! It also was not new- it has several spots on it that I can't decipher what they are.
> 
> So I could have overlooked the rudeness for a perfect bag.. Sadly it was not..
> 
> 
> 
> Strange.. It almost seems like many sellers there are _too busy to bother with buyers questions_.
> 
> I'm always happy to answer potential buyers questions even for a $20. item.




Me too! I love corresponding with potential buyers. I also overlooked the rudeness because I really wanted the item. She denied there was any odor but I detected a faint cigarette smell when I received the item. [emoji35]

Sorry your seller was so deceptive. Are you going to return the bag? For $1400, you should be absolute happy with it. Can I ask what kind of bag it was?


----------



## PikaboICU

AnnaFreud said:


> Me too! I love corresponding with potential buyers. I also overlooked the rudeness because I really wanted the item. She denied there was any odor but I detected a faint cigarette smell when I received the item. [emoji35]
> 
> Sorry your seller was so deceptive. Are you going to return the bag? For $1400, you should be absolute happy with it. Can I ask what kind of bag it was?




Darn! Sorry to read that.
I smoked for many years- reformed a long time now and PEW YEW! I can't take stale cig smoke smell. 

No, I kept it.. It was many months ago now..
It was a 2011 NM Metallic purple Balenciaga Moto bag.. It is lovely- but I think I paid too much considering the condition.
It was my first Bal purchase (I'm a BAG now- Balenciaga addicted Gal) lol

I could have returned it as a snad at the time but I made the decision to keep it & just deal with it.. I know better now..
Did you get the smell out of your bag? It's not easy but you can do some things to help get rid of it..


----------



## AnnaFreud

PikaboICU said:


> Darn! Sorry to read that.
> I smoked for many years- reformed a long time now and PEW YEW! I can't take stale cig smoke smell.
> 
> No, I kept it.. It was many months ago now..
> It was a 2011 NM Metallic purple Balenciaga Moto bag.. It is lovely- but I think I paid too much considering the condition.
> It was my first Bal purchase (I'm a BAG now- Balenciaga addicted Gal) lol
> 
> I could have returned it as a snad at the time but I made the decision to keep it & just deal with it.. I know better now..
> Did you get the smell out of your bag? It's not easy but you can do some things to help get rid of it..




Like you, I also kept it and dealt with it. The smell is faint so I'm just going to use it and hopefully it will dissipate with time. It's was a SLG, not a bag. I've done the newspaper thing and the sneaker ball thing before with a bag that I got from Japan preloved. That one the smell of cigarettes was unbearable.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Sorry to read that..
> My bag was listed as "new with tags" which is why I was willing to pay $1400.
> Well it had tags alright but tags from her resale shop! It also was not new- it has several spots on it that I can't decipher what they are.
> So I could have overlooked the rudeness for a perfect bag.. Sadly it was not..
> 
> Strange.. It almost seems like many sellers there are _too busy to bother with buyers questions_.
> I'm always happy to answer potential buyers questions even for a $20. item.


Aargh! I hate that! I bought a keychain that was listed as new with tags. When I got it, it had a security plastic thingy through it but no tag. The manufacturer doesn't use that kind of security plastic. I think it was something the seller put on. When I told her I liked it but it wasn't new with tags, she insisted the tags were attached. I don't know what she was seeing but I just dropped it.

One time at a street market, I found a bag that seller wanted $45 for it. It still had the Goodwill tag of $11.99 attached! In my opinion, she can sell it for whatever she wants, but she should be more careful!


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> Like you, I also kept it and dealt with it. The smell is faint so I'm just going to use it and hopefully it will dissipate with time. It's was a SLG, not a bag. I've done the newspaper thing and the sneaker ball thing before with a bag that I got from Japan preloved. That one the smell of cigarettes was unbearable.


This is what I've done with my Tradesy purchases. I don't know; maybe 4 days isn't enough for me to make up my mind. My first 2 purchases weren't great, but they weren't so bad that I felt it was worth returning. Then it was too late. My last 2 purchases were perfect.


----------



## PikaboICU

AnnaFreud said:


> Like you, I also kept it and dealt with it. The smell is faint so I'm just going to use it and hopefully it will dissipate with time. It's was a SLG, not a bag. I've done the newspaper thing and the sneaker ball thing before with a bag that I got from Japan preloved. That one the smell of cigarettes was unbearable.



I hope it fades quickly! From what I read & my experience, the more you can get it outside, in fresh air, the better. 




whateve said:


> Aargh! I hate that! I bought a keychain that was listed as new with tags. When I got it, it had a security plastic thingy through it but no tag. The manufacturer doesn't use that kind of security plastic. I think it was something the seller put on. When I told her I liked it but it wasn't new with tags, she insisted the tags were attached. I don't know what she was seeing but I just dropped it.
> 
> One time at a street market, I found a bag that seller wanted $45 for it. It still had the Goodwill tag of $11.99 attached! In my opinion, she can sell it for whatever she wants, but she should be more careful!




Yeah Whateve, I don't know who they think they're foolin' but it ain't us. LOL

I always cringe when I see Goodwill or sale price tags still attached. Like you say, they can resell for whatever they want but seriously.. Take off the tag that shows me you made 400%+ profit. 

To me "New With Tags" is NEW with original tags..  I think most honest people & sellers with integrity believe the same..
I know that if I resell that Bal (and I haven't carried it yet or removed her "tag") I wont be able to resell as NWT. It would be dishonest. Guess I'll have to carry it eventually to get my moneys worth..


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> I hope it fades quickly! From what I read & my experience, the more you can get it outside, in fresh air, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Whateve, I don't know who they think they're foolin' but it ain't us. LOL
> 
> I always cringe when I see Goodwill or sale price tags still attached. Like you say, they can resell for whatever they want but seriously.. Take off the tag that shows me you made 400%+ profit.
> 
> To me "New With Tags" is NEW with original tags..  I think most honest people & sellers with integrity believe the same..
> I know that if I resell that Bal (and I haven't carried it yet or removed her "tag") I wont be able to resell as NWT. It would be dishonest. Guess I'll have to carry it eventually to get my moneys worth..


+1 I agree, putting smoky things outside really helps. Sometimes I'll leave them on my patio for a week or two.

I suspect that some people who sell Coach think that if it has the hangtag, that means it has the original tags!

I know the frustration of overpaying for something. It makes it harder to enjoy the bag. I try to console myself with all the great deals I've gotten on other things. I may not have gotten deals on everything but I'm still ahead when you consider everything I have.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> +1 I agree, putting smoky things outside really helps. Sometimes I'll leave them on my patio for a week or two.
> 
> I suspect that some people who sell Coach think that if it has the hangtag, that means it has the original tags!
> 
> I know the frustration of overpaying for something. It makes it harder to enjoy the bag. I try to console myself with all the great deals I've gotten on other things. I may not have gotten deals on everything but I'm still ahead when you consider everything I have.



Absolutely true! I plan to hold onto that philosophy! 
That makes me feel a bit better.. At least less guilty.. 

It's a glass half full outlook and that's right up my alley..


----------



## hartlove

AnnaFreud said:


> I've bought one item on Tradesy and the seller was also rude. I asked if there was any odor and she replied READ the description.



Well.... as a seller, I put things in the description, like on Poshmark, "no trades" and I get at least 5 people commenting "Trade? Trade? Trade?" She probably gets constant questions that can be answered in the listing. So I can understand her being frustrated if she's getting the same question but there's no reason to be rude. And if there was no mention of the odor in the listing (or lack thereof) then yes, her response was rude. I always try to be as thorough as possible and I miss things sometimes. But also, her rudeness is also a turnoff to buyers, so it really serves her no purpose to be rude to buyers. It really makes no difference for her to just say "yes" or "no." 

But I will be rude to Poshers constantly asking me to trade when I've said no numerous times!


----------



## hartlove

PikaboICU said:


> Sorry to read that..
> My bag was listed as "new with tags" which is why I was willing to pay $1400.
> Well it had tags alright but tags from her resale shop! It also was not new- it has several spots on it that I can't decipher what they are.
> So I could have overlooked the rudeness for a perfect bag.. Sadly it was not..
> 
> Strange.. It almost seems like many sellers there are _too busy to bother with buyers questions_.
> I'm always happy to answer potential buyers questions even for a $20. item.



Oh man that's misleading! You could have messaged Tradesy because that goes against their policy. You could have gotten a refund. Maybe it's not too late? when did you buy it?


----------



## ToriChan

hartlove said:


> Well.... as a seller, I put things in the description, like on Poshmark, "no trades" and I get at least 5 people commenting "Trade? Trade? Trade?" She probably gets constant questions that can be answered in the listing. Now if there was no mention of the odor in the listing (or lack thereof) then yes, her response was rude. I always try to be as thorough as possible and I miss things sometimes. But also, her rudeness is also a turnoff to buyers, so it really serves her no purpose to be rude to buyers. It really makes no difference for her to just say "yes" or "no."
> 
> But I will be rude to Poshers constantly asking me to trade when I've said no numerous times!



This is one of the reasons I stopped selling on Posh. Too many people asking to trade or saying interested only to disappear. Nobody was buying so I switched everything over to Tradesy and it's been going so much better. I still sell on eBay too, but Tradesy is better because I don't have to deal with returns for buyers changing their mind. I also don't get many to any requests to lower prices.

However, I have found great deals and items I've been looking for on Posh and still like using it to buy more so than eBay and Tradesy.


----------



## hartlove

ToriChan said:


> This is one of the reasons I stopped selling on Posh. Too many people asking to trade or saying interested only to disappear. Nobody was buying so I switched everything over to Tradesy and it's been going so much better. I still sell on eBay too, but Tradesy is better because I don't have to deal with returns for buyers changing their mind. I also don't get many to any requests to lower prices.
> 
> However, I have found great deals and items I've been looking for on Posh and still like using it to buy more so than eBay and Tradesy.



Same here. I once found a Cabas Mezzo for $125, authentic, and in pretty good condition. 

However, I had issues with eBay removing my listings because I didn't have receipts (seriously, like 99% of LV listings don't have receipts!) and because I started the auction price low (one again, a majority of them start low).  So I've submitted my last two bags for professional authentication so I can relist them on eBay. The thing about eBay that I hate is that the market is just flooded with cheap used bags from Japan.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I know, right. Japan sellers love to sell what I want to sell too, but they can't beat me on condition.    One of those sellers sold a similar bag like mines for a great price, so that put a smile on my face.


----------



## AnnaFreud

hartlove said:


> Well.... as a seller, I put things in the description, like on Poshmark, "no trades" and I get at least 5 people commenting "Trade? Trade? Trade?" She probably gets constant questions that can be answered in the listing. So I can understand her being frustrated if she's getting the same question but there's no reason to be rude. And if there was no mention of the odor in the listing (or lack thereof) then yes, her response was rude. I always try to be as thorough as possible and I miss things sometimes. But also, her rudeness is also a turnoff to buyers, so it really serves her no purpose to be rude to buyers. It really makes no difference for her to just say "yes" or "no."
> 
> But I will be rude to Poshers constantly asking me to trade when I've said no numerous times!




The thing was I read her description of the item multiple times and there was no mention of odor. Turns out the description on the app got cut off. When I viewed the full site, she did mention odor. Still! No need to be rude.


----------



## hartlove

AnnaFreud said:


> The thing was I read her description of the item multiple times and there was no mention of odor. Turns out the description on the app got cut off. When I viewed the full site, she did mention odor. Still! No need to be rude.



I agree. And that's honestly something I would put first in my description! Even if a seller gets repeated questions from buyers, they should still be polite because they lose sales.


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> The thing was I read her description of the item multiple times and there was no mention of odor. Turns out the description on the app got cut off. When I viewed the full site, she did mention odor. Still! No need to be rude.


definitely no need to be rude. I often get questions about measurements even if it is in the listing. I figure that not everyone can find what they need in the listing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I don't mind questions from buyers. It helps me sell my bag to the right person, and I get to see how my listing is reaching the buyers. I also love talking about bags.  I think buyers ask questions that are answered in the listing sometimes because they want to validate it before buying.  Now the only time I dislike questions that are listed in the listing are when some buyers use it as an angle to lower my price.   I might lower my price a little but just be straight up about it, no scheming please.  I answer all question cordial even ones I question because that what I believe sellers should do.


----------



## kkayc

PikaboICU said:


> I bought a bag there and paid $1400. It took 5 days for the seller to confirm. I was ready to cancel too- but at the very end of day 5 (they have 5 days to confirm or the order cancels automatically) I received an email saying my "bag had shipped here's the tracking number" BUT there was no tracking number.
> I replied to the seller asking for the tracking and they were rather rude saying "I gave you the tracking but here it is again"
> 
> I did get my bag- I'm about 70% happy with it.   I should be thrilled at $1400.00 but what's done is done..


Hmmm...it seems like with Tradesy, a buyer should email the seller just to make sure the item is still available.  In the end. The seller didn't confirm and the transaction was cancelled.  I really hate waiting 5 days after paying for nothing


----------



## hartlove

kkayc said:


> Hmmm...it seems like with Tradesy, a buyer should email the seller just to make sure the item is still available.  In the end. The seller didn't confirm and the transaction was cancelled.  I really hate waiting 5 days after paying for nothing



Well theoretically if the seller is still active they should tell the buyer right away if the item is no longer available. Sellers get an email when an item sells. I'm really surprised that some sellers just don't respond when they get a sale.


----------



## ToriChan

hartlove said:


> Well theoretically if the seller is still active they should tell the buyer right away if the item is no longer available. Sellers get an email when an item sells. I'm really surprised that some sellers just don't respond when they get a sale.



For awhile, I wasn't getting email notifications when I sold but I called Tradesy and they fixed it so I can understand if someone just isn't actively logging in to check  never got/saw a notification of sale through email. I think Tradesy should put up how long items have been on the site or at least post something like "Response Time of Seller" similar to Vinted or how on Poshmark you can view when the seller last opened the app.


----------



## hartlove

ToriChan said:


> For awhile, I wasn't getting email notifications when I sold but I called Tradesy and they fixed it so I can understand if someone just isn't actively logging in to check  never got/saw a notification of sale through email. I think Tradesy should put up how long items have been on the site or at least post something like "Response Time of Seller" similar to Vinted or how on Poshmark you can view when the seller last opened the app.



Oh man I had no idea that was even an issue! That's a good idea to have a "how long on Tradesy" feature. Poshmark does have something similar but it doesn't show the year.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I just sold an item on tradesy. I'm sure the buyer paid on Saturday afternoon because we have been communicating. In my closet, it didn't show as "sold" until Sunday noon and I didn't get an email from tradesy that my bag was sold until 3pm Sunday. The email asking me to confirm didn't come until an hour later.


----------



## NANI1972

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I just sold an item on tradesy. I'm sure the buyer paid on Saturday afternoon because we have been communicating. In my closet, it didn't show as "sold" until Sunday noon and I didn't get an email from tradesy that my bag was sold until 3pm Sunday. The email asking me to confirm didn't come until an hour later.




This happens often bc Tradsey puts a hold on the sale until they check to make sure the purchase is legit. Can happen if it's a first time buyer or a high dollar amount, etc..


----------



## jyyanks

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I just sold an item on tradesy. I'm sure the buyer paid on Saturday afternoon because we have been communicating. In my closet, it didn't show as "sold" until Sunday noon and I didn't get an email from tradesy that my bag was sold until 3pm Sunday. The email asking me to confirm didn't come until an hour later.



This happened to me today and I called Tradesy and spoke to a rep. Bottom line is that they have people that manually push through the transactions and they come into the office at 10 AM PST.   The items gets pushed  through in the order they were received.  That is the reason for the delays on the weekends and at night.  Sometimes, someone's credit card doesn't go through or they notice different addresses/exp dates etc that can hold up the processing but most go through right away. The delay is when one has to wait for the people who process the transactions to come into work 

I sold an item on Sunday and the buyer emailed me. I didn't get a notification or anything (though the item was listed as sold in my closet) until late afternoon today. I called Tradesy in the AM (before 10 AM PST) and was told I need to wait until the order processors (not sure what to call them) get in and call back.   They did warn me that they may not be able to do anything because it depends on the number of orders in the queue.  Weird but that was what I was told today.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jyyanks said:


> This happened to me today and I called Tradesy and spoke to a rep. Bottom line is that they have people that manually push through the transactions and they come into the office at 10 AM PST.   The items gets pushed  through in the order they were received.  That is the reason for the delays on the weekends and at night.  Sometimes, someone's credit card doesn't go through or they notice different addresses/exp dates etc that can hold up the processing but most go through right away. The delay is when one has to wait for the people who process the transactions to come into work
> 
> I sold an item on Sunday and the buyer emailed me. I didn't get a notification or anything (though the item was listed as sold in my closet) until late afternoon today. I called Tradesy in the AM (before 10 AM PST) and was told I need to wait until the order processors (not sure what to call them) get in and call back.   They did warn me that they may not be able to do anything because it depends on the number of orders in the queue.  Weird but that was what I was told today.



Now everything makes sense.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I just sold an item on tradesy. I'm sure the buyer paid on Saturday afternoon because we have been communicating. In my closet, it didn't show as "sold" until Sunday noon and I didn't get an email from tradesy that my bag was sold until 3pm Sunday. The email asking me to confirm didn't come until an hour later.



It frequently takes as much as 24 hours to get a notification that you've sold an item on Tradesy. Frustrating because I normally ship within that time period. I check my listings daily  as I list on several sites and don't want to risk selling the item on another site if it shows sold on my Tradesy account. FYI, once I had an item disappear completely from my account, when I searched the site under the brand name it showed up as sold but didn't show anywhere in my account, they have some bugs to work out (it did come back after they sent me an email notification that it had been sold). I also have an item currently showing in my account that was sold over a month ago, doesn't show up as a for sale item anywhere, just shows as active in my account.Told them about it and all they did was email me to say they showed it as sold.


----------



## PikaboICU

kkayc said:


> Hmmm...it seems like with Tradesy, a buyer should email the seller just to make sure the item is still available.  In the end. The seller didn't confirm and the transaction was cancelled.  I really hate waiting 5 days after paying for nothing



Awww I'm really sorry you waited all that time and didn't get your treasure! 

Perhaps it wasn't the right one.. I hope something even better comes along soon.


----------



## Prettyn

I sold a purse on tradesy yesterday, my purse sold in one hour. They emailed me stating my purse sold and to mail the item to the buyer.


----------



## jyyanks

Prettyn said:


> I sold a purse on tradesy yesterday, my purse sold in one hour. They emailed me stating my purse sold and to mail the item to the buyer.




Yes it probably sold when they were in the office which is why it went through so quickly. It's when they are out that the orders are delayed.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I don't mind questions from buyers. It helps me sell my bag to the right person, and I get to see how my listing is reaching the buyers. I also love talking about bags.  I think buyers ask questions that are answered in the listing sometimes because they want to validate it before buying.  Now the only time I dislike questions that are listed in the listing are when some buyers use it as an angle to lower my price.   I might lower my price a little but just be straight up about it, no scheming please.  I answer all question cordial even ones I question because that what I believe sellers should do.



+1

i think many people email a question just to see if a seller exists, which is a good thing on their part to do. i emailed a seller once and never got a reply - i would never buy from someone who doesn't respond. but i am really getting annoyed with the buyers asking for a lower price through email. i don't think of tradesy as ebay and if they want a best price they should go over there imo. i always just say "wait for the 200 off coupon" if you want a lower price. some people still want the 200 coupon + more off. not sure if other sellers take best offers from people but it makes it harder to sell at your own full asking price when others don't. people start to see the site similar to ebay, where everything can be negotiated down.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> i think many people email a question just to see if a seller exists, which is a good thing on their part to do. i emailed a seller once and never got a reply - i would never buy from someone who doesn't respond. but i am really getting annoyed with the buyers asking for a lower price through email. i don't think of tradesy as ebay and if they want a best price they should go over there imo. i always just say "wait for the 200 off coupon" if you want a lower price. some people still want the 200 coupon + more off. not sure if other sellers take best offers from people but it makes it harder to sell at your own full asking price when others don't. people start to see the site similar to ebay, where everything can be negotiated down.



I have to respectfully disagree, I think almost anything that is secondary market is negotiable these days. I know in many of the antique shops, consignment stores etc. you can always ask for a best price (Shop Hers actually has an "OBO" option when you add a listing online, and if you decide to lower your listed price they email anyone who has you in their "Items I love" folder, which Tradesy really should get behind!). I generally start with the price I'd ideally like to get for something and have a lowest price I can go in mind so I can give people a bit of a deal if they ask. Everyone likes to think they're getting a bargain, even if it's only a few dollars off the listed price. Of course, then there are those nasty low ballers


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> I have to respectfully disagree, I think almost anything that is secondary market is negotiable these days. I know in many of the antique shops, consignment stores etc. you can always ask for a best price (Shop Hers actually has an "OBO" option when you add a listing online, and if you decide to lower your listed price they email anyone who has you in their "Items I love" folder, which Tradesy really should get behind!). I generally start with the price I'd ideally like to get for something and have a lowest price I can go in mind so I can give people a bit of a deal if they ask. Everyone likes to think they're getting a bargain, even if it's only a few dollars off the listed price. Of course, then there are those nasty low ballers



see, that's the thing though.. Tradesy doesn't offer a best offer option right now, so sellers who allow it, or accept it undermines ones who won't do that and undermine the business model of that site (very generous coupons). if buyers want sites with best offers there are plenty of others they can go to. things on the secondary market can be negotiated on sites that allow negotiation, which Tradesy doesn't right now. and consignment sites are secondary and don't allow negotiation either ie ff, yoogis, anns. i just prefer that if buyers want to make offers they stick to a site that allows it. it might also depend on what you sell. i sell chanel bags, so i'm not going to bargain... if someone on tradesy is selling a lesser-known or much lower-priced brand, it might work.


----------



## jyyanks

ccbaggirl89 said:


> see, that's the thing though.. Tradesy doesn't offer a best offer option right now, so sellers who allow it, or accept it undermines ones who won't do that and undermine the business model of that site (very generous coupons). if buyers want sites with best offers there are plenty of others they can go to. things on the secondary market can be negotiated on sites that allow negotiation, which Tradesy doesn't right now. and consignment sites are secondary and don't allow negotiation either ie ff, yoogis, anns. i just prefer that if buyers want to make offers they stick to a site that allows it. it might also depend on what you sell. i sell chanel bags, so i'm not going to bargain... if someone on tradesy is selling a lesser-known or much lower-priced brand, it might work.




I agree with this. When Shop-Hers added the 'make offer' option, I got some pretty ridiculous offers-$300 on a $900 item etc. If I wanted $300 I would have listed it at $300!  There are options that offer Best Offer so if someone wants to haggle, they should go there. With Tradesy, I tend to list my rock bottom price knowing exactly what I want to make after fees on the sale.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> see, that's the thing though.. Tradesy doesn't offer a best offer option right now, so sellers who allow it, or accept it undermines ones who won't do that and undermine the business model of that site (very generous coupons). if buyers want sites with best offers there are plenty of others they can go to. things on the secondary market can be negotiated on sites that allow negotiation, which Tradesy doesn't right now. and consignment sites are secondary and don't allow negotiation either ie ff, yoogis, anns. i just prefer that if buyers want to make offers they stick to a site that allows it.



I don't think Tradesy actually disallows negotiation or you wouldn't be able to message the seller, they just don't have a specific vehicle for it. I've spoken to them and they did tell me that they may have a notification system in place for markdowns sometime in the future. 
How do you feel about the short term markdowns they do? For instance, I've had bags listed where they've taken 15% off and marked it as a sale item for a specific period of time, kind of a flash sale. The bag is then marked back up to my list price if it doesn't sell, I think it was usually within a week. Freaked me out the first time I saw it, I asked them to explain and apparently if the item sells they still pay you your percentage based on your list price, not their sale price. Don't know how they make money on it, plus if someone marks it as an item they love when on sale then it goes back to regular price I can see them asking the seller "what happened"? But I agree, great coupons, very generous!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> I don't think Tradesy actually disallows negotiation or you wouldn't be able to message the seller, they just don't have a specific vehicle for it. I've spoken to them and they did tell me that they may have a notification system in place for markdowns sometime in the future.
> How do you feel about the short term markdowns they do? For instance, I've had bags listed where they've taken 15% off and marked it as a sale item for a specific period of time, kind of a flash sale. The bag is then marked back up to my list price if it doesn't sell, I think it was usually within a week. Freaked me out the first time I saw it, I asked them to explain and apparently if the item sells they still pay you your percentage based on your list price, not their sale price. Don't know how they make money on it, plus if someone marks it as an item they love when on sale then it goes back to regular price I can see them asking the seller "what happened"? But I agree, great coupons, very generous!



lol... i freaked out too.. i was like "wait, you just took almost 300 off a chanel bag and lowered my profit!!!"  but, yeah, you get the list price, which is awesome. i LOVE their flash sales. i make all sales during their flash sales and coupon-days.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I don't think Tradesy actually disallows negotiation or you wouldn't be able to message the seller, they just don't have a specific vehicle for it. I've spoken to them and they did tell me that they may have a notification system in place for markdowns sometime in the future.
> How do you feel about the short term markdowns they do? For instance, I've had bags listed where they've taken 15% off and marked it as a sale item for a specific period of time, kind of a flash sale. The bag is then marked back up to my list price if it doesn't sell, I think it was usually within a week. Freaked me out the first time I saw it, I asked them to explain and apparently if the item sells they still pay you your percentage based on your list price, not their sale price. Don't know how they make money on it, plus if someone marks it as an item they love when on sale then it goes back to regular price I can see them asking the seller "what happened"? But I agree, great coupons, very generous!


I love the idea of their sales, but for some reason, all my sales have been made outside of the sale period. Once I had someone ask if I would lower my price but it had just been on sale the previous day, and if she had bought it then, Tradesy would have paid the discount, not me.

OTOH, if I've put items in my shopping cart during the sale, I won't check out with them after the sale is over, so it could hurt some sellers if the buyers aren't quick enough.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I love the idea of their sales, but for some reason, all my sales have been made outside of the sale period. Once I had someone ask if I would lower my price but it had just been on sale the previous day, and if she had bought it then, Tradesy would have paid the discount, not me.
> 
> OTOH, if I've put items in my shopping cart during the sale, I won't check out with them after the sale is over, so it could hurt some sellers if the buyers aren't quick enough.



Did she see it at the sale price? If so, I wonder if Tradesy would honour the sale price if she contacted them? If that happened to me I think I would advise the potential buyer of the situation and suggest she contact CS to find out..never know, if it's within a small window of time they might honour it.
IMHO I think Tradesy should perhaps be a bit more vocal and do some sort of countdown to the end of their coupon/flash sales. Perhaps they have, and I've missed it, but that in itself proves whatever they're doing isn't effective enough (or I'm really really slow...which is totally possible)...


----------



## SweetDaisy05

muchstuff said:


> I have to respectfully disagree, I think almost anything that is secondary market is negotiable these days. I know in many of the antique shops, consignment stores etc. you can always ask for a best price (Shop Hers actually has an "OBO" option when you add a listing online, and if you decide to lower your listed price they email anyone who has you in their "Items I love" folder, which Tradesy really should get behind!). I generally start with the price I'd ideally like to get for something and have a lowest price I can go in mind so I can give people a bit of a deal if they ask. Everyone likes to think they're getting a bargain, even if it's only a few dollars off the listed price. Of course, then there are those nasty low ballers


 I don't think buyers should make the assumptions that all prices are negotiable.  The seller has the option to negotiate are not because it's their item.  The price I pick is my best offer.  When I first tried to sell an item, I used best offers but a lot of people gave me their worst offer instead. They were trying hard to get a desirable item for the lowest price; they really had no rock bottom price.  It was like they wanted to see how low I was willing to go, and for me it's not what they had in mind like +$300 off. I'm trying to get the most I can and not the least.  So, I don't use best offer now because it means give away prices to a lot of buyers.


----------



## muchstuff

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I don't think buyers should make the assumptions that all prices are negotiable.  The seller has the option to negotiate are not because it's their item.  The price I pick is my best offer.  When I first tried to sell an item, I used best offers but a lot of people gave me their worst offer instead. They were trying hard to get a desirable item for the lowest price; they really had no rock bottom price.   I'm trying to get the most I can not the least.  So, I don't use best offer now because it means give away prices to a lot of buyers.



Fair enough, when I'm not negotiable on something I put "price is firm" in the description, it doesn't stop everyone from trying to bargain but I can at least tell them to reread the listing!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

muchstuff said:


> Fair enough, when I'm not negotiable on something I put "price is firm" in the description, it doesn't stop everyone from trying to bargain but I can at least tell them to reread the listing!


 True! I am looking forward to selling again.  I promise myself to just delete and not respond because they get hopeful and demanding from my experience.  Thanks for reminding me to put price is firm.  I have to wait for the right buyer.


----------



## paula3boys

I'm glad Tradesy doesn't have best offer option as there are plenty of sites for that. I'm tired of low ballers. I don't mark up my items. I sell things that are practically brand new and near the sale/discount price I received or just a great deal. I'm not giving my stuff away


----------



## muchstuff

paula3boys said:


> I'm glad Tradesy doesn't have best offer option as their are plenty of sites for that. I'm tired of low ballers. I don't mark up my items. I sell things that are practically brand new and near the sale/discount price I received or just a great deal. I'm not giving my stuff away



I think at the end of the day, everyone's made some great points. And I think that as long as dialogue is allowed between buyer and seller negotiation re: pricing will happen. I wish everyone the best of luck whether trying to get the most out of their sale or the best price for their purchase!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Did she see it at the sale price? If so, I wonder if Tradesy would honour the sale price if she contacted them? If that happened to me I think I would advise the potential buyer of the situation and suggest she contact CS to find out..never know, if it's within a small window of time they might honour it.
> IMHO I think Tradesy should perhaps be a bit more vocal and do some sort of countdown to the end of their coupon/flash sales. Perhaps they have, and I've missed it, but that in itself proves whatever they're doing isn't effective enough (or I'm really really slow...which is totally possible)...


I'm assuming that if you put something in your shopping cart before the sale ends, you have the 6 minutes until your cart expires to purchase them at the sale price. My potential buyer didn't contact me until the day after the sale ended.

I think Tradesy does a lot for sellers by having all these sales. If anything, they might be too frequent so buyers don't feel an urgency; they figure another sale will come along. 

What hurts me is that stuff never expires out of my closet so unless I remove it and relist it, it's never going to come up early in a search. 

I suspect that Tradesy has employees who snatch up really rock bottom deals the second they are listed so they can resell them at higher prices. As long as Tradesy sells stuff, I feel that I'm competing with them for buyers. They could promote their stuff over mine to buyers. But I guess it is no different that ebay having different rules for huge corporate sellers than little sellers.


----------



## Prettyn

What does reserved mean over your price on the item you sell on tradesy


----------



## EGBDF

Prettyn said:


> What does reserved mean over your price on the item you sell on tradesy



I think it means someone has it in their cart


----------



## Prettyn

EGBDF said:


> I think it means someone has it in their cart


Thanks!


----------



## farris2

An item of mine has been reserved twice today...not sold though.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'm assuming that if you put something in your shopping cart before the sale ends, you have the 6 minutes until your cart expires to purchase them at the sale price. My potential buyer didn't contact me until the day after the sale ended.
> 
> I think Tradesy does a lot for sellers by having all these sales. If anything, they might be too frequent so buyers don't feel an urgency; they figure another sale will come along.
> 
> What hurts me is that stuff never expires out of my closet so unless I remove it and relist it, it's never going to come up early in a search.
> 
> I suspect that Tradesy has employees who snatch up really rock bottom deals the second they are listed so they can resell them at higher prices. As long as Tradesy sells stuff, I feel that I'm competing with them for buyers. They could promote their stuff over mine to buyers. But I guess it is no different that ebay having different rules for huge corporate sellers than little sellers.



One of the things I do like about Shop Hers (even though they take a higher commission per sale) is that you can reduce the price of your item by just a few dollars and it appears in the "just reduced" items at the top of that page. It's good exposure for an item that is way down in the listings. Re: the Tradesy employees getting rock bottom deals, I could see it if they actually did the postings but since we all post our own stuff wouldn't they have to scroll through just like everyone else? My understanding is that the items Tradesy sells are all returns. Am I being naive?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> One of the things I do like about Shop Hers (even though they take a higher commission per sale) is that you can reduce the price of your item by just a few dollars and it appears in the "just reduced" items at the top of that page. It's good exposure for an item that is way down in the listings. Re: the Tradesy employees getting rock bottom deals, I could see it if they actually did the postings but since we all post our own stuff wouldn't they have to scroll through just like everyone else? My understanding is that the items Tradesy sells are all returns. Am I being naive?


The reason I suspected it is that I was looking at the newly listed Coach and I kept refreshing the page. Every time I saw something that was a great deal, it was already reserved or sold out. It seems that at least one of those items I would have been able to get to first since I was constantly refreshing to see the new stuff.

Today I got a message on Tradesy, "Is this the lowest price you'll accept?" Again, if the buyer had looked at it all the times it has been on sale, they would have been able to get it for a lower price.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> The reason I suspected it is that I was looking at the newly listed Coach and I kept refreshing the page. Every time I saw something that was a great deal, it was already reserved or sold out. It seems that at least one of those items I would have been able to get to first since I was constantly refreshing to see the new stuff.
> 
> Today I got a message on Tradesy, "Is this the lowest price you'll accept?" Again, if the buyer had looked at it all the times it has been on sale, they would have been able to get it for a lower price.



I think, whether or not we like it, people will always try to get a better price as long as they have the ability to contact the seller. Such is life. Weird though, about the Coach issue. Was it one of those "dropped" days for Coach?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I think, whether or not we like it, people will always try to get a better price as long as they have the ability to contact the seller. Such is life. Weird though, about the Coach issue. Was it one of those "dropped" days for Coach?


I think I started on a dropped day but then I continued looking for a few days after that.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I think I started on a dropped day but then I continued looking for a few days after that.



Weird then for sure.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> The reason I suspected it is that I was looking at the newly listed Coach and I kept refreshing the page. Every time I saw something that was a great deal, it was already reserved or sold out. It seems that at least one of those items I would have been able to get to first since I was constantly refreshing to see the new stuff.
> 
> Today I got a message on Tradesy, "Is this the lowest price you'll accept?" Again, if the buyer had looked at it all the times it has been on sale, they would have been able to get it for a lower price.



I know of lots of women who will sit and refresh on Tradesy in the Coach brand from the FB Group I'm on and they claim to snatch items up in like 30 seconds or less. I think it's just like eBay where there is a lot of people looking for deals. I've found a few Kate Spade items the same way.


----------



## Prettyn

farris2 said:


> An item of mine has been reserved twice today...not sold though.


That happened to me too.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Everybody loves a sale. However, I have noticed some people want a specific percentage off no matter the price, so I'm not going to entertain an offer unless it is somewhat close to my asking price.  That's what I consider a best offer.   My prices are always fair; I have no need to give into what is your lowest price. I am selling nice stuff not junk. I think it is silly how buyers would think sellers would really want to answer that question.  A previous poster was right it is a part of dealing with some buyers, but I don't like it.   I don't want Tradesy to turn into another EBay where buyers expect me to sell my bags on garage sale prices.


----------



## jmc3007

It's been a great week for sellers as the coupon promotion has been on since  Monday.  Can't recall the last time it lasted this long.  Usually it's one day, 3 days or a long holiday weekend at most.  Not surprising in retrospect because the Real Real has been running their 30-40% off more frequently than they used to.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> It's been a great week for sellers as the coupon promotion has been on since  Monday.  Can't recall the last time it lasted this long.  Usually it's one day, 3 days or a long holiday weekend at most.  Not surprising in retrospect because the Real Real has been running their 30-40% off more frequently than they used to.


 That's awesome. I like selling on Tradesy.


----------



## ToriChan

They are doing the bags under 300 sale again!


----------



## kateincali

I know I'm not the most patient person, but I sold something about an hour ago and still haven't received an email, nor is it listed in my sales. Makes it a little difficult to send things out quickly.


----------



## whateve

faith_ann said:


> I know I'm not the most patient person, but I sold something about an hour ago and still haven't received an email, nor is it listed in my sales. Makes it a little difficult to send things out quickly.


This has never happened to me, fingers crossed! I wonder if it has something to do with the method the buyer uses to pay.


----------



## kateincali

whateve said:


> This has never happened to me, fingers crossed! I wonder if it has something to do with the method the buyer uses to pay.



I finally received an email after about 90 minutes and the item is in my sales history now, but the amount is still not shown as pending, available, or calculated in my total earnings. Weird.


----------



## ToriChan

faith_ann said:


> I finally received an email after about 90 minutes and the item is in my sales history now, but the amount is still not shown as pending, available, or calculated in my total earnings. Weird.



I don't think it is calculated into your total earnings until after you have shipped and Tradesy updates tracking.


----------



## kateincali

ToriChan said:


> I don't think it is calculated into your total earnings until after you have shipped and Tradesy updates tracking.



i can't remember so that might be right, but i thought i recalled it always at least showing as pending

maybe i made something go wonky by verifying my account today? idk. doesn't really matter, i'm just terribly impatient


----------



## whateve

faith_ann said:


> I finally received an email after about 90 minutes and the item is in my sales history now, but the amount is still not shown as pending, available, or calculated in my total earnings. Weird.





ToriChan said:


> I don't think it is calculated into your total earnings until after you have shipped and Tradesy updates tracking.


Phew, I was worried. I made a sale this morning and shipped it out. It isn't showing in my pending amount yet. I never check my earnings before I ship. As soon as I confirm the sale, I ship.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> Phew, I was worried. I made a sale this morning and shipped it out. It isn't showing in my pending amount yet. I never check my earnings before I ship. As soon as I confirm the sale, I ship.



Tradesy adds the amount to your pending balance when they confirm you ship- sometimes it will take 8 hours to realize the package has already been going through USPS when I've shipped! When they send you an email saying "You Made ____ from your sale- thanks for shipping so quickly!" that's when their system has processed your shipment.


----------



## MecoPoco

Yes, and from what I heard from sellers you better keep an eye on your money and payouts because they don't always give you your money when they are supposed to.  The concept is good.  From what I gather from sellers, the execution for sellers sucks.


----------



## MecoPoco

melburnian said:


> Tradesy takes a 9% cut of your sell price.



I was told Tradesy takes 10% of the sale and 3% of the transfer of funds for a total of 13% commission. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ToriChan

MecoPoco said:


> Yes, and from what I heard from sellers you better keep an eye on your money and payouts because they don't always give you your money when they are supposed to.  The concept is good.  From what I gather from sellers, the execution for sellers sucks.



I have never had an issues with my payouts- 40+ items and I always thought it was automated when they released the money. Only in situations of INAD for condition or authenticity be it a dress, shoes, bag do they hold money for pending review by Tradesy. There will always be negative reviews and naysayers with every platform; sometimes for their on mistake they refuse to own. A seller I bought something on posh had a listing up where someone asked her if she would list on tradesy so they could take advantage of a sale coupon. Seller went off about how she hates Tradesy's horrible customer service  how every time she sells on the site she gets claims filed on her. Well let's just say the item I bought from her was very poorly described so I could see why she was having issues LOL! So when people like that complain about Tradesy CS and how they run the site I don't even give them any mind.


----------



## ToriChan

MecoPoco said:


> I was told Tradesy takes 10% of the sale and 3% of the transfer of funds for a total of 13% commission.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.



It's 9%. Then 2.9% to transfer to a bank or PP. If you chose to buy something on the website with the funds you aren't charged the 2.9% just the 9% which they take from you when you make the sale. The 2.9% isn't charged until you decide to withdraw funds.


----------



## MecoPoco

calflu said:


> Hi Katlun,
> 
> That's what I thought too. However, the buyer claims there are scoff marks on the bag that I wasn't aware of previously (I did a through check with the bag before I shipped out).
> 
> I am worried that she can claim the bag was not as described.
> 
> I listed the bag as like new cuz the bag doesn't show any signs of wear at all when I examined it again before listing.
> 
> Any advice is welcome!



This is the part where the Seller gets Screwed without a KISS!  Tradesy advertises they take the returns, but in reality many Tradesy sellers have posted it is NOT the case.  The standard is they side with the buyer and screw the seller.  All a buyer has to do is say it was misrepresented and find ANYTHING to say which the Tradesy Rreturns Dept will side with the buyer and send an email to the seller stating the item was misrepresented.  What happens is the item is out of circulation for about a month throughout their laborious process of return, examine, email, return to seller.  The seller loses the sale, ship fees, and gets a returned item which many times is NOT in the condition in which it was sold.  Heard this many times from sellers on Complaint Sites. Their return process is shady and scares me. 

Plus, when an item is listed, the seller has the opportunity to select whether the item is NEW WITH TAGS or WITHOUT TAGS & NO SIGNS OF WEAR.  Then Tradesy takes it upon themselves to describe the item as LIKE NEW, BUT MAY HAVE BEEN USED!  This is not appropriate because many of the high end brands don't have tags; especially on bags.  A seller is boxed into their interpretation of their chosen language.  So, if you decide to sell on Tradesy you must learn their language or you'll get screwed there, too.


----------



## MecoPoco

ToriChan said:


> It's 9%. Then 2.9% to transfer to a bank or PP. If you chose to buy something on the website with the funds you aren't charged the 2.9% just the 9% which they take from you when you make the sale. The 2.9% isn't charged until you decide to withdraw funds.


 
Cool.  Thanks... seems to me when I sold something on ebay it was 10% and paypal is 5% for a total of 15% for each sale.  Whereas Tradesy is 9% and 3% for bank transfer or 12%.  Interesting.... and Etsy is less than both; but not sure what it is...


----------



## Prettyn

I just noticed the put sale on one of my handbags, it hasn't been on tradesy for a week.


----------



## anthrosphere

Prettyn said:


> I just noticed the put sale on one of my handbags, it hasn't been on tradesy for a week.



I just put my bag up a few days ago and now it's on sale, too. I'm okay with that, anything to get that bag sold..... I guess. Sigh, it's sooooooo slow. I'm thinking about just taking it to the consignment store and wait 60 days and see if it'll get sold. BOO.


----------



## Prettyn

anthrosphere said:


> I just put my bag up a few days ago and now it's on sale, too. I'm okay with that, anything to get that bag sold..... I guess. Sigh, it's sooooooo slow. I'm thinking about just taking it to the consignment store and wait 60 days and see if it'll get sold. BOO.


I guess since the stock market took a dive it may be slow everywhere.


----------



## muchstuff

MecoPoco said:


> Yes, and from what I heard from sellers you better keep an eye on your money and payouts because they don't always give you your money when they are supposed to.  The concept is good.  From what I gather from sellers, the execution for sellers sucks.



Yes, they do pay out based on their specifics. Pretty much down to the minute. I would strongly suggest that you read the FAQ section at the bottom of their webpage. While I agree that they have some issues regarding the amount of time it takes to confirm a sale, once the tracking number has shown that an item has been delivered they are very punctual in releasing funds based on their protocol, provided that the buyer hasn't requested a return.


----------



## muchstuff

MecoPoco said:


> I was told Tradesy takes 10% of the sale and 3% of the transfer of funds for a total of 13% commission.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.



9% plus 2.9% if you withdraw funds. If you keep it as a credit to purchase on the site 9% only.


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> I just put my bag up a few days ago and now it's on sale, too. I'm okay with that, anything to get that bag sold..... I guess. Sigh, it's sooooooo slow. I'm thinking about just taking it to the consignment store and wait 60 days and see if it'll get sold. BOO.



If Tradesy has marked your bag down for one of their flash sales you still get paid based in your original listed price.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

MecoPoco said:


> This is the part where the Seller gets Screwed without a KISS!  Tradesy advertises they take the returns, but in reality many Tradesy sellers have posted it is NOT the case.  The standard is they side with the buyer and screw the seller.  All a buyer has to do is say it was misrepresented and find ANYTHING to say which the Tradesy Rreturns Dept will side with the buyer and send an email to the seller stating the item was misrepresented.  What happens is the item is out of circulation for about a month throughout their laborious process of return, examine, email, return to seller.  The seller loses the sale, ship fees, and gets a returned item which many times is NOT in the condition in which it was sold.  Heard this many times from sellers on Complaint Sites. Their return process is shady and scares me.
> 
> Plus, when an item is listed, the seller has the opportunity to select whether the item is NEW WITH TAGS or WITHOUT TAGS & NO SIGNS OF WEAR.  Then Tradesy takes it upon themselves to describe the item as LIKE NEW, BUT MAY HAVE BEEN USED!  This is not appropriate because many of the high end brands don't have tags; especially on bags.  A seller is boxed into their interpretation of their chosen language.  So, if you decide to sell on Tradesy you must learn their language or you'll get screwed there, too.


 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThisVNchick

MecoPoco said:


> This is the part where the Seller gets Screwed without a KISS!  Tradesy advertises they take the returns, but in reality many Tradesy sellers have posted it is NOT the case.  The standard is they side with the buyer and screw the seller.  All a buyer has to do is say it was misrepresented and find ANYTHING to say which the Tradesy Rreturns Dept will side with the buyer and send an email to the seller stating the item was misrepresented.  What happens is the item is out of circulation for about a month throughout their laborious process of return, examine, email, return to seller.  The seller loses the sale, ship fees, and gets a returned item which many times is NOT in the condition in which it was sold.  Heard this many times from sellers on Complaint Sites. Their return process is shady and scares me.
> 
> Plus, when an item is listed, the seller has the opportunity to select whether the item is NEW WITH TAGS or WITHOUT TAGS & NO SIGNS OF WEAR.  Then Tradesy takes it upon themselves to describe the item as LIKE NEW, BUT MAY HAVE BEEN USED!  This is not appropriate because many of the high end brands don't have tags; especially on bags.  A seller is boxed into their interpretation of their chosen language.  So, if you decide to sell on Tradesy you must learn their language or you'll get screwed there, too.




I'm a frequent seller (sell from my closet) and maybe buy once or twice a year. This year I have had 20 something transactions with 1 return request. Last year, I sold about 10-20 items and had 1 return request there as well. Both were SNAD cases (I called and asked) and I've won both. So I can't agree on the statement that the buyer always wins when a return is requested. I always take the initiative. I call in to see what's wrong before the item reaches Tradesy HQ (usually the buyer will have a brief note of the problem). If it's something I can disprove based on my pictures (this is where high quality pictures come in handy) I immediately address it in an email to the Tradesy return team. I always always video record myself when I pack my items. Each video is about 10 minutes long detailing every angle of the item. I also make it known in my listing that I will be video recording to deter any fraudulent activities. So when cases arise, I'm quick to send out my email and state that I have the video of the item's last known condition before it was shipped out as evidence. This actually came in handy during my last return because I felt like my buyer deliberately tried to damage the bag in order to request a refund. She has initiated the return. I saw it, reached out to my buyer and Tradesy to see what the problem was. I found out she was claiming there was a scratch on my NWT Gucci bag (it's patent so a scratch would have been something very obvious that pictures or a video recording would not have missed). I was very frank and told her there was no scratch when I shipped it. I told her I reviewed the video of me detailing and packing the bag and there was no evidence of a scratch. And I finally told her I would be forwarding that video to the Tradesy return team. I never accused her of any wrong doing but the subtle hint was there. Sure enough, once the package arrived at Tradesy HQ she had a change of heart and requested that they return the bag back to her. Case closed and I got my funds. 

So it's true that there are fraudulent buyers everywhere. The lesson I learned was to continue to do everything I can to protect myself. And if that means I have to look stupid and talk to myself in front of my computer camera to describe what I'm showing as I'm packing the item, so be it! Tradesy cannot side with you if you don't give them hard evidence to do so. It's very possible that you could have damage the item while packing it or if you shipped it in a poorly packaged box. How would Tradesy know? They just know that the buyer received the item in the condition that he/she is describing it. However, if you have actual evidence to disprove the claim, Tradesy (unlike eBay) will actually consider viewing it (I.e video recording). To me, that's a step up from eBay, which was my main selling venue before I discovered Tradesy.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm a frequent seller (sell from my closet) and maybe buy once or twice a year. This year I have had 20 something transactions with 1 return request. Last year, I sold about 10-20 items and had 1 return request there as well. Both were SNAD cases (I called and asked) and I've won both. So I can't agree on the statement that the buyer always wins when a return is requested. I always take the initiative. I call in to see what's wrong before the item reaches Tradesy HQ (usually the buyer will have a brief note of the problem). If it's something I can disprove based on my pictures (this is where high quality pictures come in handy) I immediately address it in an email to the Tradesy return team. I always always video record myself when I pack my items. Each video is about 10 minutes long detailing every angle of the item. I also make it known in my listing that I will be video recording to deter any fraudulent activities. So when cases arise, I'm quick to send out my email and state that I have the video of the item's last known condition before it was shipped out as evidence. This actually came in handy during my last return because I felt like my buyer deliberately tried to damage the bag in order to request a refund. She has initiated the return. I saw it, reached out to my buyer and Tradesy to see what the problem was. I found out she was claiming there was a scratch on my NWT Gucci bag (it's patent so a scratch would have been something very obvious that pictures or a video recording would not have missed). I was very frank and told her there was no scratch when I shipped it. I told her I reviewed the video of me detailing and packing the bag and there was no evidence of a scratch. And I finally told her I would be forwarding that video to the Tradesy return team. I never accused her of any wrong doing but the subtle hint was there. Sure enough, once the package arrived at Tradesy HQ she had a change of heart and requested that they return the bag back to her. Case closed and I got my funds.
> 
> So it's true that there are fraudulent buyers everywhere. The lesson I learned was to continue to do everything I can to protect myself. And if that means I have to look stupid and talk to myself in front of my computer camera to describe what I'm showing as I'm packing the item, so be it! Tradesy cannot side with you if you don't give them hard evidence to do so. It's very possible that you could have damage the item while packing it or if you shipped it in a poorly packaged box. How would Tradesy know? They just know that the buyer received the item in the condition that he/she is describing it. However, if you have actual evidence to disprove the claim, Tradesy (unlike eBay) will actually consider viewing it (I.e video recording). To me, that's a step up from eBay, which was my main selling venue before I discovered Tradesy.


 Thanks for sharing your story.  I like how you protected yourself from fraudulent returns.


----------



## MecoPoco

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm a frequent seller (sell from my closet) and maybe buy once or twice a year. This year I have had 20 something transactions with 1 return request. Last year, I sold about 10-20 items and had 1 return request there as well. Both were SNAD cases (I called and asked) and I've won both. So I can't agree on the statement that the buyer always wins when a return is requested. I always take the initiative. I call in to see what's wrong before the item reaches Tradesy HQ (usually the buyer will have a brief note of the problem). If it's something I can disprove based on my pictures (this is where high quality pictures come in handy) I immediately address it in an email to the Tradesy return team. I always always video record myself when I pack my items. Each video is about 10 minutes long detailing every angle of the item. I also make it known in my listing that I will be video recording to deter any fraudulent activities. So when cases arise, I'm quick to send out my email and state that I have the video of the item's last known condition before it was shipped out as evidence. This actually came in handy during my last return because I felt like my buyer deliberately tried to damage the bag in order to request a refund. She has initiated the return. I saw it, reached out to my buyer and Tradesy to see what the problem was. I found out she was claiming there was a scratch on my NWT Gucci bag (it's patent so a scratch would have been something very obvious that pictures or a video recording would not have missed). I was very frank and told her there was no scratch when I shipped it. I told her I reviewed the video of me detailing and packing the bag and there was no evidence of a scratch. And I finally told her I would be forwarding that video to the Tradesy return team. I never accused her of any wrong doing but the subtle hint was there. Sure enough, once the package arrived at Tradesy HQ she had a change of heart and requested that they return the bag back to her. Case closed and I got my funds.
> 
> So it's true that there are fraudulent buyers everywhere. The lesson I learned was to continue to do everything I can to protect myself. And if that means I have to look stupid and talk to myself in front of my computer camera to describe what I'm showing as I'm packing the item, so be it! Tradesy cannot side with you if you don't give them hard evidence to do so. It's very possible that you could have damage the item while packing it or if you shipped it in a poorly packaged box. How would Tradesy know? They just know that the buyer received the item in the condition that he/she is describing it. However, if you have actual evidence to disprove the claim, Tradesy (unlike eBay) will actually consider viewing it (I.e video recording). To me, that's a step up from eBay, which was my main selling venue before I discovered Tradesy.



WOW!  People just don't understand what it takes to sell online these days!


----------



## jyyanks

MecoPoco said:


> This is the part where the Seller gets Screwed without a KISS!  Tradesy advertises they take the returns, but in reality many Tradesy sellers have posted it is NOT the case.  The standard is they side with the buyer and screw the seller.  All a buyer has to do is say it was misrepresented and find ANYTHING to say which the Tradesy Rreturns Dept will side with the buyer and send an email to the seller stating the item was misrepresented.  What happens is the item is out of circulation for about a month throughout their laborious process of return, examine, email, return to seller.  The seller loses the sale, ship fees, and gets a returned item which many times is NOT in the condition in which it was sold.  Heard this many times from sellers on Complaint Sites. Their return process is shady and scares me.
> 
> Plus, when an item is listed, the seller has the opportunity to select whether the item is NEW WITH TAGS or WITHOUT TAGS & NO SIGNS OF WEAR.  Then Tradesy takes it upon themselves to describe the item as LIKE NEW, BUT MAY HAVE BEEN USED!  This is not appropriate because many of the high end brands don't have tags; especially on bags.  A seller is boxed into their interpretation of their chosen language.  So, if you decide to sell on Tradesy you must learn their language or you'll get screwed there, too.




This is a misleading blanket statement. I've sold many things on Tradesy and found them to be fair and way better to deal with than ebay. There are fraudulent scammers everywhere but Tradesy is way better than ebay when deciding on a case. Ebay almost always sides with the buyer where Tradesy takes many factors into account. The key is to detail your item, provide tons of pictures and video tape yourself packing up the item. Please don't make blanket statements about Tradesy, especially if they are just opinions you read on compaint sites and not based on first hand experience.


----------



## MecoPoco

jyyanks said:


> This is a misleading blanket statement. I've sold many things on Tradesy and found them to be fair and way better to deal with than ebay. There are fraudulent scammers everywhere but Tradesy is way better than ebay when deciding on a case. Ebay almost always sides with the buyer where Tradesy takes many factors into account. The key is to detail your item, provide tons of pictures and video tape yourself packing up the item. Please don't make blanket statements about Tradesy, especially if they are just opinions you read on compaint sites and not based on first hand experience.



We are all entitled to our opinions as you are entitled to yours.  I've been selling on eBay for many years and haven't had any Return Cases filed against me. Or problems with returns.  My evaluation and research about Tradesy (to decide whether I want to sell there) are not blanket statements.  The information are facts taken from their website and speaking with some Tradesy sellers.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Listed a pair of Kendra Scott earrings for sale and it sold a few hours later. Makes me think I probably priced them too low. How many of you go with the Tradesy suggested price? Do you tend to go higher or lower? I usually price my items a little lower just so they move faster.


----------



## NANI1972

AnnaFreud said:


> Listed a pair of Kendra Scott earrings for sale and it sold a few hours later. Makes me think I probably priced them too low. How many of you go with the Tradesy suggested price? Do you tend to go higher or lower? I usually price my items a little lower just so they move faster.


I always go higher, I find their pricing "suggestions" to be too low, especially for NWT items.


BTW just got off the phone with customer service with a sale issue, buyer had two different addresses and I contacted Tradsey this morning via email concerning the issue and they never responded, the buyer had called to fix it but they never told me and then they uploaded a tracking number to my sale thinking I was using their label. I have no idea why? Plus it deducted money from my sale amount. The issue was resolved but the rep on the phone definitely needs some "polishing" on CS skills, no apologies for not updating me on the situation or for the issue with the uploaded tracking on my account.


----------



## ToriChan

MecoPoco said:


> We are all entitled to our opinions as you are entitled to yours.  I've been selling on eBay for many years and haven't had any Return Cases filed against me. Or problems with returns.  My evaluation and research about Tradesy (to decide whether I want to sell there) are not blanket statements.  The information are facts taken from their website and speaking with some Tradesy sellers.



Not everything that is posted on the internet (positive and negative) about a selling platform is always true. I have seen some of the posts negatively bashing Tradesy on other sites and IMO some of the sellers just seem wrongly upset. Return requests for items not as described when it sounds like they actually were, Tradesy withholding funds till the case is evaluated, etc. I personally feel Tradesy is comparable in service with eBay. I feel the honest seller who takes as many clear photos as possible, records the packing of items, and has properly worded descriptions outlining condition will have the best success on any selling site and will have less return requests or scam attempts. You also have to remember that scammers are out there but they make up a small percentage of buyers. I've sold maybe 500+ items on Tradesy, Poshmark, and eBay and I've only had one scammer take me for my bag. It was actually on eBay- and I had to fight and prove the bag the scammer sent to me was not the one I sent her (she swapped bags.) I feel if the transaction happened with Tradesy, it would have been less stressful to deal with since it would need to be sent to Tradesy HQ for review and I could express to my buyer my extensive photos/videos during packaging I had of the item without fear of negative feedback like on eBay.


----------



## MecoPoco

ToriChan said:


> Not everything that is posted on the internet (positive and negative) about a selling platform is always true. I have seen some of the posts negatively bashing Tradesy on other sites and IMO some of the sellers just seem wrongly upset. Return requests for items not as described when it sounds like they actually were, Tradesy withholding funds till the case is evaluated, etc. I personally feel Tradesy is comparable in service with eBay. I feel the honest seller who takes as many clear photos as possible, records the packing of items, and has properly worded descriptions outlining condition will have the best success on any selling site and will have less return requests or scam attempts. You also have to remember that scammers are out there but they make up a small percentage of buyers. I've sold maybe 500+ items on Tradesy, Poshmark, and eBay and I've only had one scammer take me for my bag. It was actually on eBay- and I had to fight and prove the bag the scammer sent to me was not the one I sent her (she swapped bags.) I feel if the transaction happened with Tradesy, it would have been less stressful to deal with since it would need to be sent to Tradesy HQ for review and I could express to my buyer my extensive photos/videos during packaging I had of the item without fear of negative feedback like on eBay.



I totally agree with you.  I've been very fortunate and lucky as an ebay seller and have had some pretty weird feedback experiences.  Feedback is nonsense.  Not needed and a big joke.  Sounds like you're doing very well online.  Haven't looked at Poshmark.  Contacted a few other sites, and there commission rates were too high.  I'm going to give Tradesy a shot for sure.  I really give sellers credit who take the time to video their packing of orders.  But, I too have taken photos of tags, bags, etc. prior to shipping to prove the item was authentic, etc.  One time an eBay buyer claimed the bag I sold her was fake.  I told her to return it for a full refund no problem.  And, then I showed her the other half of the designer's price tag.  I cut it in half just in case she would try to pull a fast one.  And, I kept the original designer's UPC and all their inhouse numbers.  She said she was taking the bag to the design house for authentication.  I told her, here and please take the other half of the price tag so they can actually look the bag up in their system.  These situations happen everywhere.  I've been selling on and off online for a long time and just recently heard about Tradesy.  Now, I'm going to look at Poshmark, too.  What was your experience there?  yay or nay?


----------



## mster425

So I only went back a few pages (sorry) so I don't know if this has already been mentioned- check all your photos after you've uploaded them.  A few of mine that looked fine on Ebay were cropped (literally only half the picture was there) zoomed in and blurry on Tradesy.  Not all, just some.  Bizarre.


----------



## ToriChan

mster425 said:


> So I only went back a few pages (sorry) so I don't know if this has already been mentioned- check all your photos after you've uploaded them.  A few of mine that looked fine on Ebay were cropped (literally only half the picture was there) zoomed in and blurry on Tradesy.  Not all, just some.  Bizarre.



Yes I've noticed this too! Also when I look at some of my listings it pops up that I need to upload higher quality photos.


----------



## mster425

ToriChan said:


> Yes I've noticed this too! Also when I look at some of my listings it pops up that I need to upload higher quality photos.



Of course it was the flaws I was trying to show that ended up blurry.  That could have ended up in a nasty SNAD claim


----------



## ToriChan

mster425 said:


> Of course it was the flaws I was trying to show that ended up blurry.  That could have ended up in a nasty SNAD claim



For me, it's only my cover photo that will look slightly blurred. I wondered if it has anything to do with when they Photoshop the main image they compress it to be blurry. Maybe they are compressing other photos too when they get uploaded to the site to clear up some servers?


----------



## MecoPoco

mster425 said:


> So I only went back a few pages (sorry) so I don't know if this has already been mentioned- check all your photos after you've uploaded them.  A few of mine that looked fine on Ebay were cropped (literally only half the picture was there) zoomed in and blurry on Tradesy.  Not all, just some.  Bizarre.



That's strange, and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> We are all entitled to our opinions as you are entitled to yours.  I've been selling on eBay for many years and haven't had any Return Cases filed against me. Or problems with returns.  My evaluation and research about Tradesy (to decide whether I want to sell there) are not blanket statements.  The information are facts taken from their website and speaking with some Tradesy sellers.


It's amazing that you've never had a return case on ebay. I've had several and I'm a very small seller (well under 1000 feedback). I normally take returns but I've had several SNAD claims. I had a buyer claim it wasn't the shade of green she was expecting. I had another claim it was fake because the zipper color was different than her other wallet (which was a different wallet.) I had a buyer claim SNAD because it was smaller than she expected even though the measurements were in the listing and I described it as a very small bag. I had a Paypal dispute where the buyer claimed she never authorized the charge. I won all my cases but it was still was a hassle and I had to call ebay to get the defects removed, and they still wouldn't remove the defect claiming I sold a counterfeit because they don't authenticate. I bought the item at an authorized retailer and had the receipt. There have also been cases where I took the return and paid for the shipping just to prevent a SNAD claim even though I didn't feel I was at fault.

I've sold 11 items on Tradesy without a problem. Every time I sell something on Tradesy as opposed to ebay, I breathe a sigh of relief because the chances of having to refund or getting a chargeback are nearly nil. Once I ship and the tracking shows, I'm no longer responsible for the package so if it gets lost in the mail, Tradesy takes care of it. This is one of the reasons I list my more expensive items on Tradesy only.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> For me, it's only my cover photo that will look slightly blurred. I wondered if it has anything to do with when they Photoshop the main image they compress it to be blurry. Maybe they are compressing other photos too when they get uploaded to the site to clear up some servers?


I saw one the other day where the seller was selling something clear. The original background of her photo was plaid so when Tradesy eliminated the background, the item looked plaid!


----------



## whateve

So lately I've been looking at the newly listed and I noticed one seller whose items appear on the first page of newly listed several times a day. She must just keep relisting them!


----------



## MecoPoco

NANI1972 said:


> I always go higher, I find their pricing "suggestions" to be too low, especially for NWT items.
> 
> 
> BTW just got off the phone with customer service with a sale issue, buyer had two different addresses and I contacted Tradsey this morning via email concerning the issue and they never responded, the buyer had called to fix it but they never told me and then they uploaded a tracking number to my sale thinking I was using their label. I have no idea why? Plus it deducted money from my sale amount. The issue was resolved but the rep on the phone definitely needs some "polishing" on CS skills, no apologies for not updating me on the situation or for the issue with the uploaded tracking on my account.



Interesting situation.  Glad it was resolved.  Hope it worked out in your favor.  Yes, looks like they are only available until early afternoons. With the volume they generate, I'd think there'd be someone to take calls a bit later.  I've heard good and bad about their customer service. I have called there to get more information about selling and they were pretty nice.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> So lately I've been looking at the newly listed and I noticed one seller whose items appear on the first page of newly listed several times a day. She must just keep relisting them!



WOW!  That's a trick of the trade(sy)!

I just went to the site and how do you find Newly Listed?


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> It's amazing that you've never had a return case on ebay. I've had several and I'm a very small seller (well under 1000 feedback). I normally take returns but I've had several SNAD claims. I had a buyer claim it wasn't the shade of green she was expecting. I had another claim it was fake because the zipper color was different than her other wallet (which was a different wallet.) I had a buyer claim SNAD because it was smaller than she expected even though the measurements were in the listing and I described it as a very small bag. I had a Paypal dispute where the buyer claimed she never authorized the charge. I won all my cases but it was still was a hassle and I had to call ebay to get the defects removed, and they still wouldn't remove the defect claiming I sold a counterfeit because they don't authenticate. I bought the item at an authorized retailer and had the receipt. There have also been cases where I took the return and paid for the shipping just to prevent a SNAD claim even though I didn't feel I was at fault.
> 
> I've sold 11 items on Tradesy without a problem. Every time I sell something on Tradesy as opposed to ebay, I breathe a sigh of relief because the chances of having to refund or getting a chargeback are nearly nil. Once I ship and the tracking shows, I'm no longer responsible for the package so if it gets lost in the mail, Tradesy takes care of it. This is one of the reasons I list my more expensive items on Tradesy only.



I've never had any return issues on eBay.  I've been very lucky.  If there's ever a problem with an item, the sellers have contacted me directly and we've worked it out.  I never knew that about Tradesy!  So, you are saying when you ship an item, that's it.  If anything happens to the package Tradesy handles it?  WOW!  Is this because you use their packing materials? or do you ship using your own?  

Actually, I've had more problems as a BUYER on ebay than a seller.  Then again, most of the time it's worked out prior to having to open a claim. The ONLY time I've had to open a claim as a buyer was when it was an overseas transaction and the seller never replied to my emails.


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> I've never had any return issues on eBay.  I've been very lucky.  If there's ever a problem with an item, the sellers have contacted me directly and we've worked it out.  I never knew that about Tradesy!  So, you are saying when you ship an item, that's it.  If anything happens to the package Tradesy handles it?  WOW!  Is this because you use their packing materials? or do you ship using your own?
> 
> Actually, I've had more problems as a BUYER on ebay than a seller.  Then again, most of the time it's worked out prior to having to open a claim. The ONLY time I've had to open a claim as a buyer was when it was an overseas transaction and the seller never replied to my emails.


Yes, that's one of the wonderful things about Tradesy. If the buyer's address is wrong or the package is undeliverable, it goes back to Tradesy, not me. I still get my money. Tradesy tries to find the buyer and failing that, resells it themselves. I use Tradesy's label but my own packaging. Their packaging is just a plastic bag unless you are selling certain expensive premium brands. I sold a $500 purse and I think Tradesy charged something like $35 for shipping, which was totally worth it to me for the peace of mind.

Another thing that is nice is that the buyer doesn't see the shipping price. They just see the total price. The shipping and returns are free to buyers so that is an incentive to a buyer to buy something even if they aren't completely sure. If the buyer hasn't returned it within 4 days, they can't. Also, the seller stays anonymous. The buyer never sees my address or even my complete name. I've always worried that someone vindictive on ebay could do something bad since they have my name and address.

I buy a lot on ebay and have had to open several cases. I've won some because the sellers never responded. I always contact the seller first to give them a chance to fix it before opening a case. I've never lost a case but a few times I didn't get the complete refund that I was supposed to. Once the seller refunded me with an echeck for only part of the amount. I kept calling ebay and they kept saying give him more time, maybe he'll do the right thing. But then one day it was too late and it was closed. He had the purse and some of my money. Ebay gave me a couple of coupons that didn't cover my loss.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> Yes, that's one of the wonderful things about Tradesy. If the buyer's address is wrong or the package is undeliverable, it goes back to Tradesy, not me. I still get my money. Tradesy tries to find the buyer and failing that, resells it themselves. I use Tradesy's label but my own packaging. Their packaging is just a plastic bag unless you are selling certain expensive premium brands. I sold a $500 purse and I think Tradesy charged something like $35 for shipping, which was totally worth it to me for the peace of mind.
> 
> Another thing that is nice is that the buyer doesn't see the shipping price. They just see the total price. The shipping and returns are free to buyers so that is an incentive to a buyer to buy something even if they aren't completely sure. If the buyer hasn't returned it within 4 days, they can't. Also, the seller stays anonymous. The buyer never sees my address or even my complete name. I've always worried that someone vindictive on ebay could do something bad since they have my name and address.
> 
> I buy a lot on ebay and have had to open several cases. I've won some because the sellers never responded. I always contact the seller first to give them a chance to fix it before opening a case. I've never lost a case but a few times I didn't get the complete refund that I was supposed to. Once the seller refunded me with an echeck for only part of the amount. I kept calling ebay and they kept saying give him more time, maybe he'll do the right thing. But then one day it was too late and it was closed. He had the purse and some of my money. Ebay gave me a couple of coupons that didn't cover my loss.



So that explains the high shipping fees some of the posts on this thread were talking about.  Interesting.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> So that explains the high shipping fees some of the posts on this thread were talking about.  Interesting.  Thanks for the info.


The shipping is charged at a percentage of the item cost, so in some cases, it turns out cheaper than I could ship it. Most of my purses are listed between $50 and $150. At the lower end, the shipping cost is cheaper than it would cost me for a medium flat rate box or to ship across country at the calculated weight.

On the other hand, I've bought several keychains for under $30 and the sellers have been using Tradesy's postage and packaging which added $8.00 to the cost. They could have shipped it themselves first class for under $3 and made a bigger profit.

Another thing I like about Tradesy is that when you set up a listing, it tells you exactly how much you will net (not counting if you intend to withdraw it.) I feel that ebay intentionally keeps this information difficult for sellers to access so some don't realize how much it is.


----------



## jyyanks

MecoPoco said:


> We are all entitled to our opinions as you are entitled to yours.  I've been selling on eBay for many years and haven't had any Return Cases filed against me. Or problems with returns.  My evaluation and research about Tradesy (to decide whether I want to sell there) are not blanket statements.  The information are facts taken from their website and speaking with some Tradesy sellers.




You are entitled to your opinions but posting on a public forum and making a blanket statement over something you have no personal experience on should remain YOUR PERSONAL opinion and not shouted in a forum for people looking for legitimate first hand info. I could care less if you sell on Tradesy or not but it's not right to rip them apart based on opinions you've read about elsewhere.


----------



## MecoPoco

ToriChan said:


> I have never had an issues with my payouts- 40+ items and I always thought it was automated when they released the money. Only in situations of INAD for condition or authenticity be it a dress, shoes, bag do they hold money for pending review by Tradesy. There will always be negative reviews and naysayers with every platform; sometimes for their on mistake they refuse to own. A seller I bought something on posh had a listing up where someone asked her if she would list on tradesy so they could take advantage of a sale coupon. Seller went off about how she hates Tradesy's horrible customer service  how every time she sells on the site she gets claims filed on her. Well let's just say the item I bought from her was very poorly described so I could see why she was having issues LOL! So when people like that complain about Tradesy CS and how they run the site I don't even give them any mind.



I think it has to do with keeping an eye on the time of the delivery of the shipment.  If the order does not get updated online by Fedex/UPS then the order still looks like it is in transit. So it's a good idea to check order deliveries to see if there are any payouts still due. I think they payout based on time of delivery, right?


----------



## ToriChan

MecoPoco said:


> I think it has to do with keeping an eye on the time of the delivery of the shipment.  If the order does not get updated online by Fedex/UPS then the order still looks like it is in transit. So it's a good idea to check order deliveries to see if there are any payouts still due. I think they payout based on time of delivery, right?



Payouts are automated to be available to the seller 4 days after the item shows delivered. So once an item is delivered, and no case or return is filed against the seller (for item not as described) the money will be available to withdraw 4 days exactly from delivery time. Sometimes if a buyer says after they got the purse/item that they are happy with the item and they received it I can call Tradesy CS and they will release the money early.


----------



## chloe speaks

..jinx, just got my question answered!


----------



## MecoPoco

jyyanks said:


> You are entitled to your opinions but posting on a public forum and making a blanket statement over something you have no personal experience on should remain YOUR PERSONAL opinion and not shouted in a forum for people looking for legitimate first hand info. I could care less if you sell on Tradesy or not but it's not right to rip them apart based on opinions you've read about elsewhere.



I don't believe you are taking the time to read what I'm saying.  My comments are not blanket statements. Most of the information comes directly from their website and directly from other sellers.  And, how do you know what people are looking for... I believe you are making blanket statements.  Yes, this is a public forum, and you should cool your jets because you are starting to sound a little too intense for a civil informative conversation we have been enjoying.  And, if you really want to get an "eye" full.... then begin reading some of the comments in this thread.... they are real eye openers and first hand experiences (good & bad) to learn from real sellers!  If you don't like what I'm writing, then don't read it!  Ignore me!  Just like I'm going to start doing.... so reply however your heart desires because I'm not reading it ... bye.


----------



## MecoPoco

chloe speaks said:


> ..jinx, just got my question answered!



From what I've been told (when asking this question) is the money is held until the order is delivered.  Then it's released and put into a escrow account until a certain date which Tradesy notes on your account. So, you should be able to see when the money will be completely available for you to use on their site or transfer out.  I'm sure there are others here who can answer this in more detail.  And, there's tons of info on their site explaining it, too.


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> From what I've been told (when asking this question) is the money is held until the order is delivered.  Then it's released and put into a escrow account until a certain date which Tradesy notes on your account. So, you should be able to see when the money will be completely available for you to use on their site or transfer out.  I'm sure there are others here who can answer this in more detail.  And, there's tons of info on their site explaining it, too.


Not exactly. The money is put into escrow the minute the package shows up in tracking. Then it remains there until 4 days after the item is delivered unless the buyer claims not as described.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> The shipping is charged at a percentage of the item cost, so in some cases, it turns out cheaper than I could ship it. Most of my purses are listed between $50 and $150. At the lower end, the shipping cost is cheaper than it would cost me for a medium flat rate box or to ship across country at the calculated weight.
> 
> On the other hand, I've bought several keychains for under $30 and the sellers have been using Tradesy's postage and packaging which added $8.00 to the cost. They could have shipped it themselves first class for under $3 and made a bigger profit.
> 
> Another thing I like about Tradesy is that when you set up a listing, it tells you exactly how much you will net (not counting if you intend to withdraw it.) I feel that ebay intentionally keeps this information difficult for sellers to access so some don't realize how much it is.



That's cool.  I'd like to see what my net would be... I use a set formula for prices and the final price varies sometimes based on market trends for the same item.  And, I think I'd be using my own shipping supplies and postage, too.  

If they mail you the shipping supplies doesn't that add several days to the delivery of the sale?  Do buyers ever complain about that?  My experience selling online is people want their stuff fast.... 

I often wonder if eBay sellers realize how much they are paying in fees and commissions.  I didn't realize it's 15% until recently when I sold a high ticket item.  It really shocked me.  Some of the sellers sell their items so low priced I don't understand how they make any profit.  Anyway.... this info is all very helpful and interesting.  Thanks!


----------



## MecoPoco

ToriChan said:


> Payouts are automated to be available to the seller 4 days after the item shows delivered. So once an item is delivered, and no case or return is filed against the seller (for item not as described) the money will be available to withdraw 4 days exactly from delivery time. Sometimes if a buyer says after they got the purse/item that they are happy with the item and they received it I can call Tradesy CS and they will release the money early.



Sounds good.  What if the online delivery system is not updated and an order never shows it was delivered?  Then, I suppose you'd call Tradesy and ask them to release the funds, too.  I'm looking forward to learning their site, language and operations... a new adventure!


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> Not exactly. The money is put into escrow the minute the package shows up in tracking. Then it remains there until 4 days after the item is delivered unless the buyer claims not as described.



OK. That makes sense.... because the buyer has 4 days to determine whether or not they are going to keep it or return it.... ooooooohhhh those nasty returns... hahahaha


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> That's cool.  I'd like to see what my net would be... I use a set formula for prices and the final price varies sometimes based on market trends for the same item.  And, I think I'd be using my own shipping supplies and postage, too.
> 
> If they mail you the shipping supplies doesn't that add several days to the delivery of the sale?  Do buyers ever complain about that?  My experience selling online is people want their stuff fast....
> 
> I often wonder if eBay sellers realize how much they are paying in fees and commissions.  I didn't realize it's 15% until recently when I sold a high ticket item.  It really shocked me.  Some of the sellers sell their items so low priced I don't understand how they make any profit.  Anyway.... this info is all very helpful and interesting.  Thanks!


My first sale I used the shipping kit. I live in California so it didn't take as long to get to me as for some others. It was a plastic bag! I ended up putting my purse in a box and just taping the bag to it (since it had the address label.) After that I've used their label which is downloadable.

I've gotten annoyed as a buyer at how long I've had to wait for packages when sellers are using the shipping kit. When you buy something you have no idea whether the seller uses the shipping kit until after the sale.

I'm sure many ebay sellers, particularly new sellers, have no idea how much the fees are. They empty out their paypal account and then the fees come due.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> My first sale I used the shipping kit. I live in California so it didn't take as long to get to me as for some others. It was a plastic bag! I ended up putting my purse in a box and just taping the bag to it (since it had the address label.) After that I've used their label which is downloadable.
> 
> I've gotten annoyed as a buyer at how long I've had to wait for packages when sellers are using the shipping kit. When you buy something you have no idea whether the seller uses the shipping kit until after the sale.
> 
> I'm sure many ebay sellers, particularly new sellers, have no idea how much the fees are. They empty out their paypal account and then the fees come due.



WOW!  I like the idea of a downloadable ship label.  That's a lot better, and then use free ship materials from the carrier.  This has been a very informative discussion.  I wonder if it would be a good idea when creating the listing to add text which states this item ships immediately so people know they don't have to wait.  That would drive me crazy.  When I make a purchase I want it fast... if I had to wait two weeks I'd go batty... I like to treat my customers like I want to be treated.... I often wondered about the ship kits... and that would add more cost to the seller, too I suppose.  Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> WOW!  I like the idea of a downloadable ship label.  That's a lot better, and then use free ship materials from the carrier.  This has been a very informative discussion.  I wonder if it would be a good idea when creating the listing to add text which states this item ships immediately so people know they don't have to wait.  That would drive me crazy.  When I make a purchase I want it fast... if I had to wait two weeks I'd go batty... I like to treat my customers like I want to be treated.... I often wondered about the ship kits... and that would add more cost to the seller, too I suppose.  Oh well, live and learn!


The shipping kits are free.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> The shipping kits are free.



So, they send you the kit.  Who pays for shipping the order to the buyer?


----------



## whateve

MecoPoco said:


> So, they send you the kit.  Who pays for shipping the order to the buyer?


the kit comes with a postage paid label addressed to the buyer. The amount of postage is charged to the buyer in the amount of the listing. Let's say you create listing with a price of $100. Tradesy adds the shipping cost to that, let's say $12. The buyer sees your listing with a price of $112. You make $91 on the sale.


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> the kit comes with a postage paid label addressed to the buyer. The amount of postage is charged to the buyer in the amount of the listing. Let's say you create listing with a price of $100. Tradesy adds the shipping cost to that, let's say $12. The buyer sees your listing with a price of $112. You make $91 on the sale.



 I see... hmmmm... would have to think about that one.... makes sense.  I'd probably still do my own shipping.... it would keep prices down a bit, too.  I don't know.... it all seems to balance out in the end anyway...


----------



## EGBDF

I've noticed that when you use Tradesy's shipping, the shipping cost goes up, then down, then up, down, etc, up to about the $150 point. Sometimes I raise the price of my item a few dollars and it ends up costing the buyer less because of lower shipping.
for example-
$138 =$17 shipping
$141= $10 shipping


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I've noticed that when you use Tradesy's shipping, the shipping cost goes up, then down, then up, down, etc, up to about the $150 point. Sometimes I raise the price of my item a few dollars and it ends up costing the buyer less because of lower shipping.
> for example-
> $138 =$17 shipping
> $141= $10 shipping


interesting! I wish someone would make a table of this for us!


----------



## MecoPoco

EGBDF said:


> I've noticed that when you use Tradesy's shipping, the shipping cost goes up, then down, then up, down, etc, up to about the $150 point. Sometimes I raise the price of my item a few dollars and it ends up costing the buyer less because of lower shipping.
> for example-
> $138 =$17 shipping
> $141= $10 shipping



That's weird.  I've heard they have their own language and it takes awhile to get the hang of their system.  I'll ship my own... this sounds a bit confusing... I'm sure it's all automated, but I wonder how they derive the prices....


----------



## jyyanks

MecoPoco said:


> I don't believe you are taking the time to read what I'm saying.  My comments are not blanket statements. Most of the information comes directly from their website and directly from other sellers.  And, how do you know what people are looking for... I believe you are making blanket statements.  Yes, this is a public forum, and you should cool your jets because you are starting to sound a little too intense for a civil informative conversation we have been enjoying.  And, if you really want to get an "eye" full.... then begin reading some of the comments in this thread.... they are real eye openers and first hand experiences (good & bad) to learn from real sellers!  If you don't like what I'm writing, then don't read it!  Ignore me!  Just like I'm going to start doing.... so reply however your heart desires because I'm not reading it ... bye.




I have nothing against your writing.  You came to this forum seeking advice but before even listening, you threw down judgements based on other people's experiences and not your own. And for someone who thinks Tradesy's so terrible, not sure why you spent the last 10+ posts asking about it. 

Please don't tell me to cool my jets - it's rude and uncalled for.  I've been contributing to this thread/forum for quite some time and I don't troll, try to rile people up or get defensive.  All I'm saying is that people come here for advice and they should get honest opinions from those who have actually experienced the site. Since YOU personally didn't experience the things you're accusing them of, you should stick to asking questions -- not stirring the pot. Yes -- people have had negative experiences and they've shared them here. That is what this thread is for. It's not for someone to take all negative (or positive) info gleamed from the internet and making a blanket statements such as "the standard is they side with the buyer and screw the seller" and "tradesy does not take returns".

I'm not here to argue with you - it's a total waste of time as you want to see things your way. I'm here to help others form their own opinions.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> interesting! I wish someone would make a table of this for us!



I will send you my scribbly scraps of paper with my notes and you can put it into a nice table..


----------



## EGBDF

MecoPoco said:


> That's weird.  I've heard they have their own language and it takes awhile to get the hang of their system.  I'll ship my own... this sounds a bit confusing... I'm sure it's all automated, but I wonder how they derive the prices....



No, I have found the whole selling process fairly simple and easy to understand. And I don't sell on ebay. Some of the other aspects are confusing to me though-like returns. I know something I sold was returned because it ended up in one of Tradesy's closets about a month after I sold it.


----------



## MecoPoco

EGBDF said:


> No, I have found the whole selling process fairly simple and easy to understand. And I don't sell on ebay. Some of the other aspects are confusing to me though-like returns. I know something I sold was returned because it ended up in one of Tradesy's closets about a month after I sold it.



Interesting.... a new adventure


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> The shipping is charged at a percentage of the item cost, so in some cases, it turns out cheaper than I could ship it. Most of my purses are listed between $50 and $150. At the lower end, the shipping cost is cheaper than it would cost me for a medium flat rate box or to ship across country at the calculated weight.
> 
> On the other hand, I've bought several keychains for under $30 and the sellers have been using Tradesy's postage and packaging which added $8.00 to the cost. They could have shipped it themselves first class for under $3 and made a bigger profit.
> 
> Another thing I like about Tradesy is that when you set up a listing, it tells you exactly how much you will net (not counting if you intend to withdraw it.) I feel that ebay intentionally keeps this information difficult for sellers to access so some don't realize how much it is.




You can click the other side that shows your net if you withdraw it. I do that every time I list to give me better idea when determining pricing. 

I personally use my own shipping supplies and pricing because I don't want to wait and it seems like many of the shipping costs calculated are high


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi.  I never buy from tradesy so I would like to know from those of u who did, whether I am able to request for seller to declare bag as gift or at price it much lower price when they ship the package?  I'm trying to find ways of avoiding hefty custom and tax duty fees [emoji16]


----------



## muchstuff

MecoPoco said:


> We are all entitled to our opinions as you are entitled to yours.  I've been selling on eBay for many years and haven't had any Return Cases filed against me. Or problems with returns.  My evaluation and research about Tradesy (to decide whether I want to sell there) are not blanket statements.  The information are facts taken from their website and speaking with some Tradesy sellers.



Unless you have your own personal stories to tell stop stirring the stew. I've sold only 12 items on Tradesy but although the site has some issues in terms of IT they're fair and on time with payments. I've had one return request which was decided in my favour as a seller because the buyer clearly made an error when judging the size of the bag. It's a pretty decent site to buy/sell on.


----------



## MecoPoco

casseyelsie said:


> Hi.  I never buy from tradesy so I would like to know from those of u who did, whether I am able to request for seller to declare bag as gift or at price it much lower price when they ship the package?  I'm trying to find ways of avoiding hefty custom and tax duty fees [emoji16]



Sellers don't ship international orders.  Those go directly through Tradesy and they do the shipping. Some international buyers use a USA address to forward their purchases.  I called them and talked with a rep who was very nice and helpful.  I'm sure if you called or emailed them your questions you'd receive answers about how an international order is handled.  I haven't purchased anything from them yet either.  Learning a lot from this thread. There is some very helpful info here from the nice members.  And there's a useful ignore option to block out any negative energy created by some members too!  When you get the scoop come back and update your post.


----------



## whateve

casseyelsie said:


> Hi.  I never buy from tradesy so I would like to know from those of u who did, whether I am able to request for seller to declare bag as gift or at price it much lower price when they ship the package?  I'm trying to find ways of avoiding hefty custom and tax duty fees [emoji16]


I hope you aren't expecting anyone on any site to do this for you. It is dishonest and can cause problems for the seller.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I will send you my scribbly scraps of paper with my notes and you can put it into a nice table..


Aw, I was hoping you would do it! Take pictures of your scraps and post them.


EGBDF said:


> No, I have found the whole selling process fairly simple and easy to understand. And I don't sell on ebay. Some of the other aspects are confusing to me though-like returns. I know something I sold was returned because it ended up in one of Tradesy's closets about a month after I sold it.


But wasn't it nice that you didn't have to deal with it?


paula3boys said:


> *You can click the other side that shows your net if you withdraw it. *I do that every time I list to give me better idea when determining pricing.
> 
> I personally use my own shipping supplies and pricing because I don't want to wait and it seems like many of the shipping costs calculated are high


I forgot about that.


----------



## NANI1972

MecoPoco said:


> Sellers don't ship international orders.  Those go directly through Tradesy and they do the shipping. Some international buyers use a USA address to forward their purchases.  I called them and talked with a rep who was very nice and helpful.  I'm sure if you called or emailed them your questions you'd receive answers about how an international order is handled.  I haven't purchased anything from them yet either.  Learning a lot from this thread. There is some very helpful info here from the nice members.  And there's a useful ignore option to block out any negative energy created by some members too!  When you get the scoop come back and update your post.




Since when does Tradsey do international shipping, that's new to me?


----------



## melburnian

NANI1972 said:


> Since when does Tradsey do international shipping, that's new to me?




New to me too. I had to use a freight forwarder when I bought from them. I would advise against this as you are not protected by their returns policy.


----------



## MecoPoco

NANI1972 said:


> Since when does Tradsey do international shipping, that's new to me?



I don't know if they do.  When I called for information about selling and asked how international orders are handled I was told to have those people contact them.  So I figured they handled them.   And I read somewhere that many international buyers use a forwarding service with a USA address to buy in the USA.  On eBay I use a special 'global ship program' and it works great.


----------



## MecoPoco

melburnian said:


> New to me too. I had to use a freight forwarder when I bought from them. I would advise against this as you are not protected by their returns policy.



Wow! That's helpful info I did not know until now.  Risky for high end items. Maybe they pay the forwarder to get the package insured???


----------



## EGBDF

MecoPoco said:


> *Sellers don't ship international orders.  Those go directly through Tradesy and they do the shipping. *Some international buyers use a USA address to forward their purchases.  I called them and talked with a rep who was very nice and helpful.  I'm sure if you called or emailed them your questions you'd receive answers about how an international order is handled.  I haven't purchased anything from them yet either.  Learning a lot from this thread. There is some very helpful info here from the nice members.  And there's a useful ignore option to block out any negative energy created by some members too!  When you get the scoop come back and update your post.





MecoPoco said:


> I don't know if they do.  When I called for information about selling and asked how international orders are handled I was told to have those people contact them.  So I figured they handled them.   And I read somewhere that many international buyers use a forwarding service with a USA address to buy in the USA.  On eBay I use a special 'global ship program' and it works great.



You keep alternating between asking questions about Tradesy, and explaining how Tradesy works, w/o really knowing for sure. Very confusing and potentially misleading to others reading these posts.


----------



## MecoPoco

EGBDF said:


> You keep alternating between asking questions about Tradesy, and explaining how Tradesy works, w/o really knowing for sure. Very confusing and potentially misleading to others reading these posts.



Please read the other post..... Since when does Tradsey do international shipping, that's new to me?
Originally Posted by NANI1972 

I SAID.....
I don't know if they do. When I called for information about selling and asked how international orders are handled I was told to have those people contact them. So I figured they handled them. 

And I read somewhere that many international buyers use a forwarding service with a USA address to buy in the USA. On eBay I use a special 'global ship program' and it works great.

There's nothing confusing about this information.  You can call Tradesy too and confirm because I couldn't find any information about it on their site.


----------



## whateve

Today I got an email from Tradesy to shop their 90% off sale. There's a Speedy on there for $899. Seller set the original price to $99,999. There's a Gucci with the same original price. People sure like to manipulate the system!

So then I decided to sort by price. There's items for $4 and $5. I wonder what Tradesy charges for shipping on items priced this low. Does the seller make anything at all?


----------



## MecoPoco

whateve said:


> Today I got an email from Tradesy to shop their 90% off sale. There's a Speedy on there for $899. Seller set the original price to $99,999. There's a Gucci with the same original price. People sure like to manipulate the system!
> 
> So then I decided to sort by price. There's items for $4 and $5. I wonder what Tradesy charges for shipping on items priced this low. Does the seller make anything at all?



Interesting and really crazy at the same time.  I've seen people do this on Amazon and eBay, too.  I don't know why.... it just makes them look poorly as a seller.  Might even hesitate making a purchase with a seller like that.... 

I just opened a seller account on Tradesy, so I'm looking forward to learning the ropes.  So far, so good!  Looks easy to use and list a product.  I'm looking forward to seeing what happens.  I haven't made a purchase through them yet.  Looking forward to that, too someday.... 

Someone posted yesterday sellers also manipulate their system by relisting their items so they show up in Newly Listed searches more frequently.  

Thanks for your post.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Today I got an email from Tradesy to shop their 90% off sale. There's a Speedy on there for $899. Seller set the original price to $99,999. There's a Gucci with the same original price. People sure like to manipulate the system!
> 
> So then I decided to sort by price. There's items for $4 and $5. I wonder what Tradesy charges for shipping on items priced this low. Does the seller make anything at all?



There's a button to report that but I don't know why they bother. I keep seeing the same fakes relisted (and coming up as newly listed too) so as usual "buyer beware".

I wondered about those very low priced items too!


----------



## EGBDF

MecoPoco said:


> Interesting and really crazy at the same time.  I've seen people do this on Amazon and eBay, too.  I don't know why.... it just makes them look poorly as a seller.  Might even hesitate making a purchase with a seller like that....
> 
> I just opened a seller account on Tradesy, so I'm looking forward to learning the ropes.  So far, so good!  Looks easy to use and list a product.  I'm looking forward to seeing what happens.  I haven't made a purchase through them yet.  Looking forward to that, too someday....
> 
> Someone posted yesterday sellers also manipulate their system by relisting their items so they show up in Newly Listed searches more frequently.
> 
> Thanks for your post.



Good luck, I hope it works out nicely for you!
I don't know how they get their items to show up as newly listed repeatedly. When I remove an item, and then relist it, it doesn't move back to the top again. When I did this to an item a few weeks ago anyways.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Good luck, I hope it works out nicely for you!
> I don't know how they get their items to show up as newly listed repeatedly. When I remove an item, and then relist it, it doesn't move back to the top again. When I did this to an item a few weeks ago anyways.


Yep, it didn't work for me either.


----------



## MecoPoco

egbdf said:


> good luck, i hope it works out nicely for you!
> I don't know how they get their items to show up as newly listed repeatedly. When i remove an item, and then relist it, it doesn't move back to the top again. When i did this to an item a few weeks ago anyways.



thank you!  :d


----------



## MecoPoco

EGBDF said:


> There's a button to report that but I don't know why they bother. I keep seeing the same fakes relisted (and coming up as newly listed too) so as usual "buyer beware".
> 
> I wondered about those very low priced items too!



Is it possible for you to post a link to a FAKE?  I'm really curious to see what they look like on Tradesy.  I don't know how they get away with listing them...... thank you.


----------



## EGBDF

MecoPoco said:


> Is it possible for you to post a link to a FAKE?  I'm really curious to see what they look like on Tradesy.  I don't know how they get away with listing them...... thank you.



They look like any other listing. I'm not sure what you're asking. 
Here is one where they actually post a lot of photos
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/longch...ulder-bag-turquoise-blue-5445943/?tref=closet


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

MecoPoco said:


> Is it possible for you to post a link to a FAKE?  I'm really curious to see what they look like on Tradesy.  I don't know how they get away with listing them...... thank you.




It's just like how people list their fake bags on eBay. Many people easily get away with selling one! 

I am confused.


----------



## MecoPoco

EGBDF said:


> They look like any other listing. I'm not sure what you're asking.
> Here is one where they actually post a lot of photos
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/longch...ulder-bag-turquoise-blue-5445943/?tref=closet



WOW!  Thanks for the link.  I have never purchased on Tradesy, so I wouldn't know what to look for... I've never seen this bag with a shoulder strap.  And the fabrication does not look like a true Longchamp Le Pliage.  I'm not real familiar with the brand, but I'd get stung if I was just your average shopper looking for a good deal.  What a shame....


----------



## speedygirl45

MecoPoco said:


> WOW!  Thanks for the link.  I have never purchased on Tradesy, so I wouldn't know what to look for... I've never seen this bag with a shoulder strap.  And the fabrication does not look like a true Longchamp Le Pliage.  I'm not real familiar with the brand, but I'd get stung if I was just your average shopper looking for a good deal.  What a shame....



You guys should go to the store before you make those judgments. I have a pliage Neo from Nordstrom and that is a real style and realistic price.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-tote/3767053

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-tote/3767054


----------



## EGBDF

speedygirl45 said:


> You guys should go to the store before you make those judgments. I have a pliage Neo from Nordstrom and that is a real style and realistic price.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-tote/3767053
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-tote/3767054



Hi speedygirl. The bag I linked is a FAKE. I am very familiar with that designer.
I just used that as an example for the poster who asked to see a fake listing--it really is just a listing just like the thousands of others. There is nothing obvious about it to the uninformedwho might think it 'looks' just like a bag they bought at an authorized retailer.
Of course most fakes try to replicate a designer's actual items!


----------



## melburnian

There are also lots of sellers who only post stock photos stolen from retailers rather than photos of the actual item they are selling - no doubt some of them are legitimate (albeit lazy) sellers, but some of them are dodgy. I messaged a seller like that asking for some actual photos of the item and asked where it was purchased from. Seller replied that 'they didn't know' where it was from and didn't reply about photos. Checked and they had multiples of the same bag in different sizes/colours all listed for sale as NWT, all stock photos only. Tradesy needs to shut these sellers down.


----------



## PikaboICU

speedygirl45 said:


> You guys should go to the store before you make those judgments. I have a pliage Neo from Nordstrom and that is a real style and realistic price.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-tote/3767053
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-tote/3767054



It actually takes a LOT more experience than just buying a bag or visiting a boutique to "look them over" to be able to spot a fake.
Ebay, Tradesy and the Net in general are overflowing with fakes from all designers & styles.

I studied Balenciaga, here on TPF for months and months. Read all the threads, learned how to read a tag, check years for colors etc.. and I still get fooled. 
Many of the long time members here are EXPERTS or as close as expert as you can get in specific designer/brands but it took a LOT of time & studying.They aren't likely to call out a fake without being certain it is such.


----------



## speedygirl45

PikaboICU said:


> It actually takes a LOT more experience than just buying a bag or visiting a boutique to "look them over" to be able to spot a fake.
> Ebay, Tradesy and the Net in general are overflowing with fakes from all designers & styles.
> 
> I studied Balenciaga, here on TPF for months and months. Read all the threads, learned how to read a tag, check years for colors etc.. and I still get fooled.
> Many of the long time members here are EXPERTS or as close as expert as you can get in specific designer/brands but it took a LOT of time & studying.They aren't likely to call out a fake without being certain it is such.


Totally agree with you that it takes a ton of studying to even be right 60% of the time on assessing a good fake, however, she was making a claim that something is fake because she hasn't seen it with a strap like that. I still think my point stands that her claim was on weak ground. At least I can confirm such a bag does exist


----------



## NANI1972

Louboutin prices dropped 10% until midnight tonight PST!


----------



## MecoPoco

speedygirl45 said:


> You guys should go to the store before you make those judgments. I have a pliage Neo from Nordstrom and that is a real style and realistic price.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-small-tote/3767053
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-large-tote/3767054



The items at Nordstroms do not look like the listing the member pointed out to be a fake.  Maybe I've missed something here, but it doesn't look like it has a shoulder strap either.  The person may be right in identifying it as a fake.  I'm not an expert in Longchamp. Maybe someone else is....


----------



## ToriChan

Just got my second request from a buyer that has already received my item and is saying it is misrepresented. Buyer hasn't contacted me either. This has happened before; the first one I got was over a Coach bag, buyer had questions over authenticity and then realized her error misjudging it and my funds were realized right away. Wonder what the buyer thinks is wrong with this bag and why they haven't contacted me yet.


----------



## EGBDF

ToriChan said:


> Just got my second request from a buyer that has already received my item and is saying it is misrepresented. Buyer hasn't contacted me either. This has happened before; the first one I got was over a Coach bag, buyer had questions over authenticity and then realized her error misjudging it and my funds were realized right away. Wonder what the buyer thinks is wrong with this bag and why they haven't contacted me yet.



So how do you know the buyer is saying it's misrepresented? How does Tradesy let you know--do you get a message in your inbox from Tradesy?


----------



## ToriChan

EGBDF said:


> So how do you know the buyer is saying it's misrepresented? How does Tradesy let you know--do you get a message in your inbox from Tradesy?



Tradesy doesn't communicate in situations like this- wish they did. I just happened to check my payout page because I wanted to know when my money would be available and I see she has  filed a return request. It says something like "pending customer service review" opposed to "Available August 30 at XX Time"


----------



## ThisVNchick

ToriChan said:


> Tradesy doesn't communicate in situations like this- wish they did. I just happened to check my payout page because I wanted to know when my money would be available and I see she has  filed a return request. It says something like "pending customer service review" opposed to "Available August 30 at XX Time"




You can call or chat with CS to see what was the reason for the return. I've only ever had two returns in my whole history of selling on Tradesy but both times were able to contact them and politely asked and they told me.


----------



## ToriChan

ThisVNchick said:


> You can call or chat with CS to see what was the reason for the return. I've only ever had two returns in my whole history of selling on Tradesy but both times were able to contact them and politely asked and they told me.



I thought they don't work Saturday so I planned on calling Monday. I know I didn't misdescribe anything and the bag was packaged very well so I doubt it got damaged thus I have a feeling the buyer is questioning authenticity.


----------



## ThisVNchick

ToriChan said:


> I thought they don't work Saturday so I planned on calling Monday. I know I didn't misdescribe anything and the bag was packaged very well so I doubt it got damaged thus I have a feeling the buyer is questioning authenticity.




They're open until 2pm PST on Saturday I believe. It's listed on the website I just can't recall it exactly now.


----------



## BeenBurned

Toby93 said:


> Tradesy does not send item back to seller - if it's fake, they will not try to sell it themselves.   They will contact seller and take back their money.


I hope you're right.

I have see fakes on Tradesy's own user IDs though. It makes me wonder how good their authenticators are and whether they really do believe the legitimacy of claims of fake.


----------



## Toby93

BeenBurned said:


> I hope you're right.
> 
> I have see fakes on Tradesy's own user IDs though. It makes me wonder how good their authenticators are and whether they really do believe the legitimacy of claims of fake.



I have only ever had one return and Tradesy held my funds until they received the item back.  It was a Trunks & Locks pochette that I purchased directly from LV.  I included the original receipt, dust bag and gift bag.  Buyer asked me several questions ( including a request to lower the price, which I did) and argued with me when I told her I did not receive a box with the item.  I should have ignored her at that point and kept my original price.  The day she got it, she requested a return.  

I immediately emailed Tradesy and let them know that I had included the receipt and gift bag.  When I emailed the buyer to ask her if there was a problem with the pochette ( it was brand new - never taken out the dust bag) she of course did not reply.  I saw it a few weeks later being sold by Tradsey without the receipt so I wonder, did the buyer keep it?  Tradesy was also asking about $100 more than I sold it for


----------



## Prettyn

My Money is in escrow pending buyers inspection. It was suppose to be released today from escrow. Does this mean it's being inspected by tradesy?


----------



## Toby93

Prettyn said:


> My Money is in escrow pending buyers inspection. It was suppose to be released today from escrow. Does this mean it's being inspected by tradesy?



If it's any longer than 4 days after buyer receives, then it is being returned to Tradesy.  I have heard of sellers receiving their money right away, but 4 days in escrow is the norm.


----------



## NANI1972

Prettyn said:


> My Money is in escrow pending buyers inspection. It was suppose to be released today from escrow. Does this mean it's being inspected by tradesy?




What time was it delivered? They don't release the funds until the exact time it was delivered pst.
Or your buyer has initiated a return.


----------



## Prettyn

Spoke too fast it's available now.


----------



## Prettyn

Thanks, its in my account.


----------



## Prettyn

I have another question, there is a handbag that I'm eyeing but it's double the retail price and it has been just sitting there and truely no one in their right mind would buy it for that price. Would it be bold to ask the seller to reduce the price? If they did agree to reduce price how do they do it, with that being said I would not go outside tradesy.


----------



## Toby93

Prettyn said:


> I have another question, there is a handbag that I'm eyeing but it's double the retail price and it has been just sitting there and truely no one in their right mind would buy it for that price. Would it be bold to ask the seller to reduce the price? If they did agree to reduce price how do they do it, with that being said I would not go outside tradesy.



I get requests all the time asking if I will accept a,lower price.  It's fine to go ahead and ask


----------



## jyyanks

Toby93 said:


> I have only ever had one return and Tradesy held my funds until they received the item back.  It was a Trunks & Locks pochette that I purchased directly from LV.  I included the original receipt, dust bag and gift bag.  Buyer asked me several questions ( including a request to lower the price, which I did) and argued with me when I told her I did not receive a box with the item.  I should have ignored her at that point and kept my original price.  The day she got it, she requested a return.
> 
> I immediately emailed Tradesy and let them know that I had included the receipt and gift bag.  When I emailed the buyer to ask her if there was a problem with the pochette ( it was brand new - never taken out the dust bag) she of course did not reply.  I saw it a few weeks later being sold by Tradsey without the receipt so I wonder, did the buyer keep it?  Tradesy was also asking about $100 more than I sold it for




Did you notice who was selling it?  Tradesy resells things that buyers return under the moniker Penny Lane.


----------



## Prettyn

Toby93 said:


> I get requests all the time asking if I will accept a,lower price.  It's fine to go ahead and ask


Thanks, I will. I am new to buying and selling on tradesy.


----------



## Toby93

jyyanks said:


> Did you notice who was selling it?  Tradesy resells things that buyers return under the moniker Penny Lane.



I thought that they only had one user name, but I think that "myluxuryexchange" is also Tradesy selling items that are returned to them - they have 1.1k items listed apparently.


----------



## EGBDF

Toby93 said:


> I thought that they only had one user name, but I think that "myluxuryexchange" is also Tradesy selling items that are returned to them - they have 1.1k items listed apparently.



According to their website, Tradesy's closets are called Penny Lane and Strawberry Fields
http://help.tradesy.com/article/130-in-house-closets


----------



## Toby93

EGBDF said:


> According to their website, Tradesy's closets are called Penny Lane and Strawberry Fields
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/130-in-house-closets



Interesting - this was the only one listed and it was definitely returned to Tradesy.  The seller states that it has already been inspected and verified by Tradesy??  Maybe one of their employees purchasing some returns at a discount?  Very curious......


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> According to their website, Tradesy's closets are called Penny Lane and Strawberry Fields
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/130-in-house-closets


Tradesy admin must be Beatles fans.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Tradesy admin must be Beatles fans.



Oh, I didn't even notice that!


----------



## AnnaFreud

I had 3 items sell in one day. Super happy!


----------



## Prettyn

AnnaFreud said:


> I had 3 items sell in one day. Super happy!


Congrats, had one sale last week but hoping my other items sell soon.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Prettyn said:


> Congrats, had one sale last week but hoping my other items sell soon.




Thank you! They were all different brands of earrings sold to different buyers. Suddenly everyone was in the mood for some earrings, I guess! Hope your items sell soon!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AnnaFreud said:


> Thank you! They were all different brands of earrings sold to different buyers. Suddenly everyone was in the mood for some earrings, I guess! Hope your items sell soon!


 That's awesome.  Instead of sprinkling you got pouring rain, cool.


----------



## balmiu

Hi all! 

I have some Balenciaga bags I'm interested in selling on Tradesy but part of me is really nervous because of all the refund stories I'm reading. Would you say it's worth it or should I go to a traditional consignment shop instead?


----------



## misspt

Anybody ever buy from seller Cassidy???  Tradesy???


----------



## AnnaFreud

balmiu said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have some Balenciaga bags I'm interested in selling on Tradesy but part of me is really nervous because of all the refund stories I'm reading. Would you say it's worth it or should I go to a traditional consignment shop instead?




so far I've only had positive experiences as a seller. I haven't sold any super high end bags yet though. As someone suggested, make sure you take lots of pictures of your bag and describe all defects so you're less likely to get a return. I have sold designer bags to online consignment stores and have also had good experience with that. Most take a 30-40% cut though. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## AnnaFreud

This morning a Burberry bag that I had listed sold when I went to look in "my closet" on the app. No notification from Tradesy yet though. My dilemma is this...I think I priced the bag too low and am having second thoughts about going through with sale. Anyone else have this happen to you and how did you handle it?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So bummed I bought something on tradesy and it just arrived and I'm positive that it's a fake! I bought a pair of sunglasses and I used to work at Sunglass store for 10 years so I'm confident in my ability to spot a fake. I bought a pair of Dita Nocturnelle sunglasses and as soon as I opened them I noticed that they didn't have "Dita Von Teese" etched across the top of the lens. Next I checked the temple and notice that the color printing inside said pink silver but the glasses are black and gold. Before I freaked out I went back to check the pictures and sure enough the picture shows the etching and if I zoom in I can see the inner temple and it say "blk". 

I'm so disappointed because these glasses aren't currently sold in stores but I'm also super pissed!  I actually found the seller on eBay too and someone else bought glasses from them gave them positive feedback so that person is walking around thinking they have real glasses when they're surely fake. 

The glasses literally just arrived within the last hour so I don't yet have the ability to open a return but I'm just fuming!!!

I've been buying and selling on eBay for over 10 years and this is my 1st encounter with a scammer [emoji34]


----------



## EGBDF

I always ship using Tradesy's shipping label--it always used to be Priority 2 Day, but the last few items it's been Priority 3-Day. Has anyone else noticed this? Do you know why?


----------



## EGBDF

AnnaFreud said:


> This morning a Burberry bag that I had listed sold when I went to look in "my closet" on the app. No notification from Tradesy yet though. My dilemma is this...I think I priced the bag too low and am having second thoughts about going through with sale. Anyone else have this happen to you and how did you handle it?



This is just my opinion, but I usually have my items priced low enough that I think someone will buy it.my thinking is that yes, I could ask for more (like some other sellers with the same item), but that doesn't mean someone will actually buy it for that higher price.
Do you feel you made a mistake in the pricing? I guess I would cancel the sale in that case, if you feel you made a mistake, and not just having seller's remorse.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

EGBDF said:


> I always ship using Tradesy's shipping label--it always used to be Priority 2 Day, but the last few items it's been Priority 3-Day. Has anyone else noticed this? Do you know why?




I think that depends on where it's going. If they're closer to you its 2 days of it's further than 3.


----------



## EGBDF

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I think that depends on where it's going. If they're closer to you its 2 days of it's further than 3.



That makes sense, but doesn't match up with my shipments-close and far have been 2 day until recently.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

EGBDF said:


> That makes sense, but doesn't match up with my shipments-close and far have been 2 day until recently.




I notice when they're really close to me it says 1 day. I wonder also of it matters how close they are to a major city or hub? Like if they're more remote maybe it's an extra day cuz it has to go through more facilities? Just a thought I'm not sure.


----------



## EGBDF

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I notice when they're really close to me it says 1 day. I wonder also of it matters how close they are to a major city or hub? Like if they're more remote maybe it's an extra day cuz it has to go through more facilities? Just a thought I'm not sure.



Ok, I think this might be the reason! It makes sense w/my shipments and the tracking. Thanks!


----------



## AnnaFreud

sunnysideup8283 said:


> So bummed I bought something on tradesy and it just arrived and I'm positive that it's a fake! I bought a pair of sunglasses and I used to work at Sunglass store for 10 years so I'm confident in my ability to spot a fake. I bought a pair of Dita Nocturnelle sunglasses and as soon as I opened them I noticed that they didn't have "Dita Von Teese" etched across the top of the lens. Next I checked the temple and notice that the color printing inside said pink silver but the glasses are black and gold. Before I freaked out I went back to check the pictures and sure enough the picture shows the etching and if I zoom in I can see the inner temple and it say "blk".
> 
> I'm so disappointed because these glasses aren't currently sold in stores but I'm also super pissed!  I actually found the seller on eBay too and someone else bought glasses from them gave them positive feedback so that person is walking around thinking they have real glasses when they're surely fake.
> 
> The glasses literally just arrived within the last hour so I don't yet have the ability to open a return but I'm just fuming!!!
> 
> I've been buying and selling on eBay for over 10 years and this is my 1st encounter with a scammer [emoji34]




Sorry this happened to you! But good that you were smart enough to recognize it as fake. I've only bought one item on Tradesy. Not even sure how returns work. When can you open a return?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

AnnaFreud said:


> Sorry this happened to you! But good that you were smart enough to recognize it as fake. I've only bought one item on Tradesy. Not even sure how returns work. When can you open a return?




I was able to open a return about an hour after I got the glasses. I think the system just needed to update that they'd been delivered. 

So I had to initiate a return and give a reason. They then had me print a label and I sent it to tradesy in Cali. I don't know if that's how all returns are handles or just ones where the authenticity is called into question. 

Definitely glad I know my stuff but I can't help but be annoyed that I found the same seller on eBay and someone else bought the same glasses from them and they likely got fakes and have no idea.  That is actually driving me bananas.


----------



## Roku

Just so everyone is aware, Tradesy is crammed with "dropship" sellers like this one
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29122205&postcount=5398

I have seen a few others as well. 

Tradesy doesn't care that the sellers don't have the item in their possession - they only care about the sale


----------



## EGBDF

Roku said:


> Just so everyone is aware, Tradesy is crammed with "dropship" sellers like this one
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29122205&postcount=5398
> 
> I have seen a few others as well.
> 
> Tradesy doesn't care that the sellers don't have the item in their possession - they only care about the sale



What's a dropship seller?


----------



## Roku

EGBDF said:


> What's a dropship seller?



they list someone else's listing as their own, when they don't even have it in their posession, and if they "sell" the item they end up buying from the other listing and then shipping to you once they get it


----------



## baglover1973

i bought something from tradesy and it was an awful experience.  was not as described and a pain to return.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I was able to open a return about an hour after I got the glasses. I think the system just needed to update that they'd been delivered.
> 
> So I had to initiate a return and give a reason. They then had me print a label and I sent it to tradesy in Cali. I don't know if that's how all returns are handles or just ones where the authenticity is called into question.
> 
> Definitely glad I know my stuff but I can't help but be annoyed that I found the same seller on eBay and someone else bought the same glasses from them and they likely got fakes and have no idea.  That is actually driving me bananas.




From what I read on this forum, I think all returns go to their HQ.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Roku said:


> they list someone else's listing as their own, when they don't even have it in their posession, and if they "sell" the item they end up buying from the other listing and then shipping to you once they get it




How can you tell?


----------



## BeenBurned

sunnysideup8283 said:


> *snip*
> 
> I noticed that they didn't have "Dita Von Teese" etched across the top of the lens. Next I checked the temple and notice that the color printing inside said pink silver but the glasses are black and gold. Before I freaked out I went back to check the pictures and sure enough the picture shows the etching and if I zoom in I can see the inner temple and it say "blk".


Are you saying she used stolen pictures to show authentic glasses and sent fakes?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BeenBurned said:


> Are you saying she used stolen pictures to show authentic glasses and sent fakes?




Maybe the pics are stolen or maybe she took a picture of an authentic pair and is now sending fakes. I found the same glasses, same pictures, and fairly certain same seller on eBay today. 

The pictured glasses definitely have those details that made me think they were real. The glasses I got are missing those details.


----------



## Roku

AnnaFreud said:


> How can you tell?



You can't always tell, that's what's dangerous about it. Tradesy is crammed with these sellers though. This was the last one I was referring to.


----------



## Roku

Another example of another drop shipper ewatch

This bag taken from this listing partially, but... the holo doesn't match either, just some the main images... so maybe this person is even mix and matching? Not sure. Who knows what they will end up buying?

The point is that they are everywhere on Tradesy


----------



## ThisVNchick

Roku said:


> You can't always tell, that's what's dangerous about it. Tradesy is crammed with these sellers though. This was the last one I was referring to.



I think it's easy for sellers to do this on Tradesy if they sign up for the Tradesy shipping kit & label. It takes about 5 days for Tradesy to send the seller the box and packaging slip after a sale has been confirmed. So within that time, they could possibly place the order on eBay and the item and the Tradesy box would come in at around the same time so there's really no delayed shipping.


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> I think it's easy for sellers to do this on Tradesy if they sign up for the Tradesy shipping kit & label. It takes about 5 days for Tradesy to send the seller the box and packaging slip after a sale has been confirmed. So within that time, they could possibly place the order on eBay and the item and the Tradesy box would come in at around the same time so there's really no delayed shipping.



Anyone has 10% off code???


----------



## pinktailcat

Roku said:


> Another example of another drop shipper ewatch
> 
> This bag taken from this listing partially, but... the holo doesn't match either, just some the main images... so maybe this person is even mix and matching? Not sure. Who knows what they will end up buying?
> 
> The point is that they are everywhere on Tradesy



Wow, that is unfortunate. I guess it is always wise to ask additional pictures with some specific signs in the photo so that you know the seller has the item on their hands.


----------



## EGBDF

pinktailcat said:


> Anyone has 10% off code???



I don't think they have a general code right now.
Coach and LV are 10% off now, maybe some other things, you'd have to look.


----------



## pinktailcat

EGBDF said:


> I don't think they have a general code right now.
> Coach and LV are 10% off now, maybe some other things, you'd have to look.



Thank u...! Yes, it seems that some people get special coupon...I was wondering if someone has 'unwanted' coupon


----------



## divadownload

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?


Not sure if you've already got an answer to your Shipping price on Tradesy, but when you don't select, 
"Will ship item on my own" at the bottom where it gives you shipping options, the price Tradesy quotes for shipping INCLUDES sending it to them for them to ship to buyer. I have had very nice transactions on the site and strongly recommend it, but definitely choose the "Will ship on my own." or something like that in shipping section. That way you can assign your own shipping price. I hope this makes sense and that it helps.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

I just noticed a buyer of mine is selling the Chanel shoes I sold her at a great price for almost double & I haven't even received my funds yet (Still in escrow till tomorrow)  lol 

The only thing that bothers me is she is using my own photos to resell them!


----------



## melburnian

LVmyotherbaby said:


> I just noticed a buyer of mine is selling the Chanel shoes I sold her at a great price for almost double & I haven't even received my funds yet (Still in escrow till tomorrow)  lol
> 
> The only thing that bothers me is she is using my own photos to resell them!




Tradesy gives you an option to 'relist' anything you have purchased. When you do that it just puts up the original listing again under your name, photos and all.


----------



## paula3boys

LVmyotherbaby said:


> I just noticed a buyer of mine is selling the Chanel shoes I sold her at a great price for almost double & I haven't even received my funds yet (Still in escrow till tomorrow)  lol
> 
> The only thing that bothers me is she is using my own photos to resell them!




I'd report it to Tradesy so they release your funds early


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

melburnian said:


> Tradesy gives you an option to 'relist' anything you have purchased. When you do that it just puts up the original listing again under your name, photos and all.



Interesting!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

paula3boys said:


> I'd report it to Tradesy so they release your funds early



 I would have if I noticed this earlier, but since the funds will be released tomorrow (Sunday) I will just wait it out.  

Thanks for letting me know as I will definitely do this in the future if it happens again.


----------



## BeenBurned

LVmyotherbaby said:


> I just noticed a buyer of mine is selling the Chanel shoes I sold her at a great price for almost double & I haven't even received my funds yet (Still in escrow till tomorrow)  lol
> 
> The only thing that bothers me is she is using my own photos to resell them!


If you didn't give permission for your work to be used, you should report. Tradesy has to take down the listing. 

File a DMCA form, not difficult but a legal form claiming your ownership of the materials. Tradesy must remove the lisitng.

*SAMPLE DMCA TAKE DOWN NOTICE*
 My name is INSERT NAME and I am the INSERT TITLE of INSERT COMPANY  NAME.  A website that your company hosts (according to WHOIS  information) is infringing on at least one copyright owned by my  company.
 An article was copied onto your servers without permission. The  original ARTICLE/PHOTO, to which we own the exclusive copyrights, can be  found at:
 PROVIDE WEBSITE URL
 The unauthorized and infringing copy can be found at:
 PROVIDE WEBSITE URL
 This letter is official notification under *Section 512(c)*  of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA), and I seek the  removal of the aforementioned infringing material from your servers. I  request that you immediately notify the infringer of this notice and  inform them of their duty to remove the infringing material immediately,  and notify them to cease any further posting of infringing material to  your server in the future.
 Please also be advised that law requires you, as a service provider,  to remove or disable access to the infringing materials upon receiving  this notice. Under US law a service provider, such as yourself, enjoys  immunity from a copyright lawsuit provided that you act with deliberate  speed to investigate and rectify ongoing copyright infringement. If  service providers do not investigate and remove or disable the  infringing material this immunity is lost. Therefore, in order for you  to remain immune from a copyright infringement action you will need to  investigate and ultimately remove or otherwise disable the infringing  material from your servers with all due speed should the direct  infringer, your client, not comply immediately.
 I am providing this notice in good faith and with the reasonable  belief that rights my company owns are being infringed. Under penalty of  perjury I certify that the information contained in the notification is  both true and accurate, and I have the authority to act on behalf of  the owner of the copyright(s) involved.
 Should you wish to discuss this with me please contact me directly.
 Thank you.
 /s/YOUR NAME
 Address
City, State Zip
Phone
E-mail


----------



## BeenBurned

melburnian said:


> Tradesy gives you an option to 'relist' anything you have purchased. When you do that it just puts up the original listing again under your name, photos and all.


They don't have a legal right to allow your work to be used by others, no matter what they claim.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

do you guys thing its better to sell clothes on Tradesy or Ebay? I have so many contemporary brand clothes that dont want anymore like Joie, Vince, Theory etc...


----------



## sinyard

tua said:


> do you guys thing its better to sell clothes on Tradesy or Ebay? I have so many contemporary brand clothes that dont want anymore like Joie, Vince, Theory etc...




eBay for those types of items in my experience at least.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sinyard said:


> eBay for those types of items in my experience at least.


thank you for ur quick reply..now if I only had the motivation and patience with this whole sale process I already donated so much but I kept the ones with tags on and never been worn b4


----------



## sinyard

tua said:


> thank you for ur quick reply..now if I only had the motivation and patience with this whole sale process I already donated so much but I kept the ones with tags on and never been worn b4




You're welcome! Poshmark is another site to sell on, it's very quick and easy to list. Quicker than eBay... They take
20% though.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

wow 20% its alot especially if I have to do all the work. i think I'll just stick with ebay or find one of those ppl that can sell for me


----------



## knightal

For those who use Tradesy's prepaid label - does it matter if the box I use is very large?  I sold a large tote today and the prepaid label says "cubic .40 - 17.5L + 14W" but the box dimensions are 22"x15"x7", much bigger than .4 cubic feet.  I am afraid that the post office won't accept it or have postage due for the buyer.  

I emailed Tradesy earlier, and their response was they will reimburse the seller for any additional shipping costs - but I am using their prepaid label not shipping on my own... Sigh.  I like that they have fast responses on my questions but usually the answers are unexpected or not useful.


----------



## EGBDF

knightal said:


> For those who use Tradesy's prepaid label - does it matter if the box I use is very large?  I sold a large tote today and the prepaid label says "cubic .40 - 17.5L + 14W" but the box dimensions are 22"x15"x7", much bigger than .4 cubic feet.  I am afraid that the post office won't accept it or have postage due for the buyer.
> 
> I emailed Tradesy earlier, and their response was they will reimburse the seller for any additional shipping costs - but I am using their prepaid label not shipping on my own... Sigh.  I like that they have fast responses on my questions but usually the answers are unexpected or not useful.



I have never had a problem and I almost always ship in a larger box using Tradsey's label--I include plenty of padding around the handbags and I don't squash them flat to fit in a box. Tradesy's box sizes seem unrealistic for many items.
I've noticed the discrepancy and now I'm a bit concerned. I'd think the buyer would be upset to have postage due.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

BeenBurned said:


> If you didn't give permission for your work to be used, you should report. Tradesy has to take down the listing.
> 
> File a DMCA form, not difficult but a legal form claiming your ownership of the materials. Tradesy must remove the lisitng.
> 
> *SAMPLE DMCA TAKE DOWN NOTICE*
> My name is INSERT NAME and I am the INSERT TITLE of INSERT COMPANY  NAME.  A website that your company hosts (according to WHOIS  information) is infringing on at least one copyright owned by my  company.
> An article was copied onto your servers without permission. The  original ARTICLE/PHOTO, to which we own the exclusive copyrights, can be  found at:
> PROVIDE WEBSITE URL
> The unauthorized and infringing copy can be found at:
> PROVIDE WEBSITE URL
> This letter is official notification under *Section 512(c)*  of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA), and I seek the  removal of the aforementioned infringing material from your servers. I  request that you immediately notify the infringer of this notice and  inform them of their duty to remove the infringing material immediately,  and notify them to cease any further posting of infringing material to  your server in the future.
> Please also be advised that law requires you, as a service provider,  to remove or disable access to the infringing materials upon receiving  this notice. Under US law a service provider, such as yourself, enjoys  immunity from a copyright lawsuit provided that you act with deliberate  speed to investigate and rectify ongoing copyright infringement. If  service providers do not investigate and remove or disable the  infringing material this immunity is lost. Therefore, in order for you  to remain immune from a copyright infringement action you will need to  investigate and ultimately remove or otherwise disable the infringing  material from your servers with all due speed should the direct  infringer, your client, not comply immediately.
> I am providing this notice in good faith and with the reasonable  belief that rights my company owns are being infringed. Under penalty of  perjury I certify that the information contained in the notification is  both true and accurate, and I have the authority to act on behalf of  the owner of the copyright(s) involved.
> Should you wish to discuss this with me please contact me directly.
> Thank you.
> /s/YOUR NAME
> Address
> City, State Zip
> Phone
> E-mail



Thank you for this, I didn't think it was right that someone can just use my exact listing, and use it as their own.  I appreciate this very helpful info


----------



## EGBDF

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Thank you for this, I didn't think it was right that someone can just use my exact listing, and use it as their own.  I appreciate this very helpful info



Does it matter that this is included in Tradesy's TOS?

from their website-

License

Tradesy does not claim ownership rights of User Submissions. You grant Tradesy a license solely to enable Tradesy to use any information or User Submissions you supply Tradesy with so that Tradesy is not violating any rights you might have in that User Submission. You grant Tradesy a non-exclusive, worldwide, perpetual, royalty-free, fully paid-up license to use, reproduce, create derivative works of, excerpt, reformat, distribute, perform, and display the User Submission (in whole or part) and to incorporate the User Submission in other works in any form, media, or technology now known or later developed (a) on the Website (including a mobile version of the Website); (b) on any application designed or developed to allow others to view your User Submission; (c) in materials created to promote the Website and its contents, and (d) in connection with online and offline events conducted in connection with the Website. You agree to allow Tradesy to store, translate, or reformat User Submissions on the Website or Services and display User Submissions on Tradesy in any way Tradesy chooses. *This includes a buyer using the same image(s) or text description as the original seller when using our re-list feature.* Tradesy will only use personal information in accordance with Tradesys Privacy Policy.


----------



## PikaboICU

EGBDF said:


> Does it matter that this is included in Tradesy's TOS?
> 
> from their website-
> 
> License
> 
> Tradesy does not claim ownership rights of User Submissions. You grant Tradesy a license solely to enable Tradesy to use any information or User Submissions you supply Tradesy with so that Tradesy is not violating any rights you might have in that User Submission. You grant Tradesy a non-exclusive, worldwide, perpetual, royalty-free, fully paid-up license to use, reproduce, create derivative works of, excerpt, reformat, distribute, perform, and display the User Submission (in whole or part) and to incorporate the User Submission in other works in any form, media, or technology now known or later developed (a) on the Website (including a mobile version of the Website); (b) on any application designed or developed to allow others to view your User Submission; (c) in materials created to promote the Website and its contents, and (d) in connection with online and offline events conducted in connection with the Website. You agree to allow Tradesy to store, translate, or reformat User Submissions on the Website or Services and display User Submissions on Tradesy in any way Tradesy chooses. *This includes a buyer using the same image(s) or text description as the original seller when using our re-list feature.* Tradesy will only use personal information in accordance with Tradesys Privacy Policy.





Hummm seems like they cover their hinnies there...
That is exactly why it's important to thoroughly read the TOS on every site you use.. 

I think they are within their legal rights to allow reuse of images with what they have there- 
I would at least hope there is a time limit on that...
If a buyer bought something & kept/used it for a year, let's say, it would likely not be in the same shape as it was when originally listed..

That's strange- I don't know any other site that does that...


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> Does it matter that this is included in Tradesy's TOS?
> 
> from their website-
> 
> License
> 
> Tradesy does not claim ownership rights of User Submissions. You grant Tradesy a license solely to enable Tradesy to use any information or User Submissions you supply Tradesy with so that Tradesy is not violating any rights you might have in that User Submission. You grant Tradesy a non-exclusive, worldwide, perpetual, royalty-free, fully paid-up license to use, reproduce, create derivative works of, excerpt, reformat, distribute, perform, and display the User Submission (in whole or part) and to incorporate the User Submission in other works in any form, media, or technology now known or later developed (a) on the Website (including a mobile version of the Website); (b) on any application designed or developed to allow others to view your User Submission; (c) in materials created to promote the Website and its contents, and (d) in connection with online and offline events conducted in connection with the Website. You agree to allow Tradesy to store, translate, or reformat User Submissions on the Website or Services and display User Submissions on Tradesy in any way Tradesy chooses. *This includes a buyer using the same image(s) or text description as the original seller when using our re-list feature.* Tradesy will only use personal information in accordance with Tradesys Privacy Policy.





PikaboICU said:


> Hummm seems like they cover their hinnies there...
> That is exactly why it's important to thoroughly read the TOS on every site you use..
> 
> I think they are within their legal rights to allow reuse of images with what they have there-
> I would at least hope there is a time limit on that...
> If a buyer bought something & kept/used it for a year, let's say, it would likely not be in the same shape as it was when originally listed..
> 
> That's strange- I don't know any other site that does that...


I saw that but AFAIK, no one can have TOS that are in violation of your own intellectual property rights. 

My guess is that whoever wrote their TOS put that in there in hopes that members who assume it's enforceable but I don't believe it is. 

You own your copyright (and needn't "buy" copyright protection to own it) and cannot be forced to relinquish your ownership. 

I hope someone with legal knowledge might comment on this. 

I think this is appropriate to the discussion: 
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/1201

And another article about who owns your intellectual property:
http://seedcamp.com/resources/understanding-intellectual-property-ownership/


----------



## BeenBurned

This seems to apply too. (THere's a ton of gobble-de-gook to go through to find appropriate discussions.)

http://www.foundersworkbench.com/protecting/common-intellectual-property-problems/

In this case, I guess Tradesy would be the employer and sellers are employees:

And by the following statement, it seems to me that Tradesy cannot force its sellers to hand over their IP rights without compensation of some sort:



> *The Individual*
> Initially, the individual employee or consultant himself may claim  ownership if he conceived of the idea or wrote code on his own time or  under an ambiguous employment or consulting agreement. This is  especially true if the individual is hired as a contractor, as opposed  to an employee. Similarly, any transfer of IP (e.g., from a founder into  the company) must be evidenced by a writing and *supported by some form  of consideration, typically an ownership stake in the company.* It is  imperative that every individual, including founders, employees and  consultants, all execute some form of IP assignment agreement. While  these agreements can take many forms, there are certain provisions that  are critical.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> This seems to apply too. (THere's a ton of gobble-de-gook to go through to find appropriate discussions.)
> 
> http://www.foundersworkbench.com/protecting/common-intellectual-property-problems/
> 
> In this case, I guess Tradesy would be the employer and sellers are employees:
> 
> And by the following statement, it seems to me that Tradesy cannot force its sellers to hand over their IP rights without compensation of some sort:



You might be right about this..

I'm not extremely familiar with "Intellectual Property" law- I know other areas better..
I always believed the formula was; _Nobody can take your rights to your IP but you can GIVE them away.._  ?? 
It's a complicated area and even more so with the digital age- I'm quite curious to know for certain as well.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone else having problems with their USPS shipping labels? I sent out two items using the printable labels, one on 9/2 and one on 9/4. Both items do not show any tracking info other than that the labels were created. Ugh so annoying. Items I sent using USPS but paid for shipping myself have already gotten to their destinations.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone else having problems with their USPS shipping labels? I sent out two items using the printable labels, one on 9/2 and one on 9/4. Both items do not show any tracking info other than that the labels were created. Ugh so annoying. Items I sent using USPS but paid for shipping myself have already gotten to their destinations.




Yes! I sent out two items on 9/2 and one on 9/3. All took really long to show up. Two items have arrived but the tracking info pages are still not showing "delivered". One actually showed up as "delivery status not updated".


----------



## AnnaFreud

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yes! I sent out two items on 9/2 and one on 9/3. All took really long to show up. Two items have arrived but the tracking info pages are still not showing "delivered". One actually showed up as "delivery status not updated".




I'm sure this will hold up our money in escrow even longer.


----------



## hartlove

AnnaFreud said:


> I'm sure this will hold up our money in escrow even longer.




I think that also has to do with USPS. I've been noticing issues with them... one item I bought on Poshmark was simply never updated by the post office. It wasn't even marked as "shipped" until the day that I received it, and it took four days when it was supposed to be two days priority. I also shipped two other items off of eBay, and one was three days late, supposed to be a two day priority.


----------



## paula3boys

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone else having problems with their USPS shipping labels? I sent out two items using the printable labels, one on 9/2 and one on 9/4. Both items do not show any tracking info other than that the labels were created. Ugh so annoying. Items I sent using USPS but paid for shipping myself have already gotten to their destinations.







BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yes! I sent out two items on 9/2 and one on 9/3. All took really long to show up. Two items have arrived but the tracking info pages are still not showing "delivered". One actually showed up as "delivery status not updated".







AnnaFreud said:


> I'm sure this will hold up our money in escrow even longer.







hartlove said:


> I think that also has to do with USPS. I've been noticing issues with them... one item I bought on Poshmark was simply never updated by the post office. It wasn't even marked as "shipped" until the day that I received it, and it took four days when it was supposed to be two days priority. I also shipped two other items off of eBay, and one was three days late, supposed to be a two day priority.




I print my own postage and have had the same issue. It is on USPS end and no other. They don't always update tracking and they have been slow on first class stuff on and off recently. My item says it should have been received Friday that just passed but doesn't show that. Instead it shows when it was received by my local distribution center after my local post office processed it and no other updates. This is second time this past month it happened and going to two different locations. Yes, it delays getting money unfortunately.


----------



## Roku

Tradesy's VP of Operations Robert Moskovits (is it OK to mention names if we are talking about corporations and not private individuals? I am assuming it is? Like Meg Whitman, etc) is very well aware of the practices of sellers who are using other sellers' listing descriptions and photos. As an entity in the high end luxury trade business, the fact that sellers are using photos of items that are not their own should be beyond concerning to people like Mr. Moskovits, since it goes beyond just IP theft, but rather also should make one worry "what is the seller actually selling if they are not in posession of the item in question?" However, even when he is made aware several times by multiple companies and resellers, ranging from Portero to companies like Fashionphile, they will only remove listings that are pointed out but not look into the seller specifically despite the fact that it is very clear they are not listing items they have in their possession and stealing photos. 

I think this speaks largely to the poor integrity of Tradesy, its operations AND its executives.

They recently received a cash infusion of $30 million which is why they are everywhere on advertising. But it does not seem like they are using a cent of it to rein in any fraud. They got this funding because of the "forced login" system which forces people to sign up for an account before viewing photos (which now they have backed out on) so that they can show their investors high subscription numbers. I only noticed they stopped this because now I can actually authenticate Tradesy items vs. before I could not because of the forced login. 

Personally I would never buy/sell on any of the recent fad-y P2P platforms like Tradesy, Threadflip, Poshmark, etc. 
Sure Ebay has issues too but they've been around for ages and they have a system. 
These guys are too busy scrambling around to make money but don't realize they are in over their heads on ops and fraud prevention. To think that you can build a platform like that overnight which is 1) P2P 2) high-end preowned luxury and 3) works, without putting acutal work into it (batting an eye to alerts about people stealing photos serially, etc), is arrogant and completely delusional


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Roku said:


> Tradesy's VP of Operations Robert Moskovits (is it OK to mention names if we are talking about corporations and not private individuals? I am assuming it is? Like Meg Whitman, etc) is very well aware of the practices of sellers who are using other sellers' listing descriptions and photos. As an entity in the high end luxury trade business, the fact that sellers are using photos of items that are not their own should be beyond concerning to people like Mr. Moskovits, since it goes beyond just IP theft, but rather also should make one worry "what is the seller actually selling if they are not in posession of the item in question?" However, even when he is made aware several times by multiple companies and resellers, ranging from Portero to companies like Fashionphile, they will only remove listings that are pointed out but not look into the seller specifically despite the fact that it is very clear they are not listing items they have in their possession and stealing photos.
> 
> I think this speaks largely to the poor integrity of Tradesy, its operations AND its executives.
> 
> They recently received a cash infusion of $30 million which is why they are everywhere on advertising. But it does not seem like they are using a cent of it to rein in any fraud. They got this funding because of the "forced login" system which forces people to sign up for an account before viewing photos (which now they have backed out on) so that they can show their investors high subscription numbers. I only noticed they stopped this because now I can actually authenticate Tradesy items vs. before I could not because of the forced login.
> 
> Personally I would never buy/sell on any of the recent fad-y P2P platforms like Tradesy, Threadflip, Poshmark, etc.
> Sure Ebay has issues too but they've been around for ages and they have a system.
> These guys are too busy scrambling around to make money but don't realize they are in over their heads on ops and fraud prevention. To think that you can build a platform like that overnight which is 1) P2P 2) high-end preowned luxury and 3) works, without putting acutal work into it (batting an eye to alerts about people stealing photos serially, etc), is arrogant and completely delusional


 I understand your concern, and I agree sellers should not use other sellers' pictures.  Your comment about telling others not to shop there saddens me a little because my best selling experiences on selling like new bags occurred on Tradesy. I enjoyed the site and so did the buyers who brought from me.  I don't disvalue your opinion, though.  We all have a right to our opinions and preferences. For me, the buyers on there treated sellers a lot better, and there were sales to help sellers and buyers.  Great sellers are on there like me. I don't think people should be afraid to shop there just cautious like on other resale sites.


----------



## Roku

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I understand your concern, and I agree sellers should not use other sellers' pictures.  Your comment about telling others not to shop there saddens me a little because my best selling experiences on selling like new bags occurred on Tradesy. I enjoyed the site and so did the buyers who brought from me.  I don't disvalue your opinion, though.  We all have a right to our opinions and preferences. For me, the buyers on there treated sellers a lot better, and there were sales to help sellers and buyers.  Great sellers are on there like me. I don't think people should be afraid to shop there just cautious like on other resale sites.



I am sure there are great sellers out there on there and it wasn't my intention to tell others not to shop there 
Was just merely stating my own personal opinion about the site in general and the overall management philosophies ...


----------



## SweetDaisy05

roku said:


> i am sure there are great sellers out there on there and it wasn't my intention to tell others not to shop there
> was just merely stating my own personal opinion about the site in general and the overall management philosophies ...


 Ok! I understand.  I just don't share the same experience or opinion.  We all have our preferences.


----------



## EGBDF

So far I've had only good experiences selling on Tradesy. I recently starting listing some non-hanbag items on ebay and what a PITA just figuring all the details out were! Tradsey has been much simpler for me. I include the max number of photos and make sure to describe the condition accurately. I ship promptly, and package carefully.

I see it as 
1) I want to sell some handbags
2) I haven't found the perfect venue to do this, so I choose the one that works best for me.

I do wish Tradesy would do more to clean up their website. They do take down fakes when I've reported, but they seem to be like ebay in that there are 'special' sellers who get a pass.
And why do they let someone sell a bag with one lousy picture? That seems like a bad idea for both the buyer and the seller.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

EGBDF said:


> Does it matter that this is included in Tradesy's TOS?
> 
> from their website-
> 
> License
> 
> Tradesy does not claim ownership rights of User Submissions. You grant Tradesy a license solely to enable Tradesy to use any information or User Submissions you supply Tradesy with so that Tradesy is not violating any rights you might have in that User Submission. You grant Tradesy a non-exclusive, worldwide, perpetual, royalty-free, fully paid-up license to use, reproduce, create derivative works of, excerpt, reformat, distribute, perform, and display the User Submission (in whole or part) and to incorporate the User Submission in other works in any form, media, or technology now known or later developed (a) on the Website (including a mobile version of the Website); (b) on any application designed or developed to allow others to view your User Submission; (c) in materials created to promote the Website and its contents, and (d) in connection with online and offline events conducted in connection with the Website. You agree to allow Tradesy to store, translate, or reformat User Submissions on the Website or Services and display User Submissions on Tradesy in any way Tradesy chooses. *This includes a buyer using the same image(s) or text description as the original seller when using our re-list feature.* Tradesy will only use personal information in accordance with Tradesys Privacy Policy.



It matters to me, If I had known this I would not have sold there! It is not fair specially when something like what just happened to me happens.  I logged into my account to find out this Buyer who listed my listing under hers tried to make a profit on the shoes, and when they didn't sell on the 4th day, she is now asking for a refund! I went through the work of photographing my shoes, describing them, ect... all she had to do is click a relist button! Now that she didn't sell them for the profit she was looking for she is asking for a refund, not honest!


----------



## Prettyn

LVmyotherbaby said:


> It matters to me, If I had known this I would not have sold there! It is not fair specially when something like what just happened to me happens.  I logged into my account to find out this Buyer who listed my listing under hers tried to make a profit on the shoes, and when they didn't sell on the 4th day, she is now asking for a refund! I went through the work of photographing my shoes, describing them, ect... all she had to do is click a relist button! Now that she didn't sell them for the profit she was looking for she is asking for a refund, not honest!


That is not right, that is not fair to you. I would call tradesy and let them know how you feel.


----------



## EGBDF

LVmyotherbaby said:


> It matters to me, If I had known this I would not have sold there! It is not fair specially when something like what just happened to me happens.  I logged into my account to find out this Buyer who listed my listing under hers tried to make a profit on the shoes, and when they didn't sell on the 4th day, she is now asking for a refund! I went through the work of photographing my shoes, describing them, ect... all she had to do is click a relist button! Now that she didn't sell them for the profit she was looking for she is asking for a refund, not honest!



Wow, I agree with you, that is just WRONG and shouldn't be allowed. She relisted them before the 4 day return window closed? If she relisted them wouldn't they be considered HERS and non-returnable now? I would protest to Tradesy. Or is she just wanting to return them to Tradesy for acct credit?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

LVmyotherbaby said:


> It matters to me, If I had known this I would not have sold there! It is not fair specially when something like what just happened to me happens.  I logged into my account to find out this Buyer who listed my listing under hers tried to make a profit on the shoes, and when they didn't sell on the 4th day, she is now asking for a refund! I went through the work of photographing my shoes, describing them, ect... all she had to do is click a relist button! Now that she didn't sell them for the profit she was looking for she is asking for a refund, not honest!



Yeah, that sucks.  I wish it never happened to you. It happens on all resale sites, but Tradesy should delete them hopefully that will change. I thought about selling and buying on resale sites today, and I am just happy there are many options to fit everybody's needs and preference.  Good luck to all of us on the resale websites.


----------



## paula3boys

Has any other seller had a problem recently or at all with the transfer of your funds to your PayPal account? I sold an item and escrow ended so I asked to transfer funds on 9/2 and it still isn't in my account. I don't recall any of my others taking this long. This is absolutely not ok. 

I messaged both PayPal and Tradesy to look into this, but who knows what response I will get on this. 

On a side note, I have another item that escrow should end on today. Normally when I go into the account the day of it shows a time when I can then do the transfer. I am not seeing that today though. I hope that they don't pull anything with my money.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

paula3boys said:


> Has any other seller had a problem recently or at all with the transfer of your funds to your PayPal account? I sold an item and escrow ended so I asked to transfer funds on 9/2 and it still isn't in my account. I don't recall any of my others taking this long. This is absolutely not ok.
> 
> I messaged both PayPal and Tradesy to look into this, but who knows what response I will get on this.
> 
> On a side note, I have another item that escrow should end on today. Normally when I go into the account the day of it shows a time when I can then do the transfer. I am not seeing that today though. I hope that they don't pull anything with my money.



I would call them for a quicker reply.  I hope your money comes in quick.


----------



## paula3boys

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I would call them for a quicker reply.  I hope your money comes in quick.



I tried, but they are closed for Labor Day today


----------



## SweetDaisy05

paula3boys said:


> I tried, but they are closed for Labor Day today


 Whoops, I'm sorry about offering that recommendation.


----------



## knightal

EGBDF said:


> I have never had a problem and I almost always ship in a larger box using Tradsey's label--I include plenty of padding around the handbags and I don't squash them flat to fit in a box. Tradesy's box sizes seem unrealistic for many items.
> I've noticed the discrepancy and now I'm a bit concerned. I'd think the buyer would be upset to have postage due.



Thanks for your feedback.  I have decided to mail the item tomorrow and hope for the best.


----------



## knightal

LVmyotherbaby said:


> It matters to me, If I had known this I would not have sold there! It is not fair specially when something like what just happened to me happens.  I logged into my account to find out this Buyer who listed my listing under hers tried to make a profit on the shoes, and when they didn't sell on the 4th day, she is now asking for a refund! I went through the work of photographing my shoes, describing them, ect... all she had to do is click a relist button! Now that she didn't sell them for the profit she was looking for she is asking for a refund, not honest!



Contact Tradesy and let them know what she is doing. If she returns, she should only get a store credit and not refund.

As for reusing your pictures, Tradesy told me awhile back that they don't have a watermarking policy so I have been watermarking my pictures.  It's a little bit more work (I use Picasa) but hopefully it will discourage others from using my pictures.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Prettyn said:


> That is not right, that is not fair to you. I would call tradesy and let them know how you feel.





EGBDF said:


> Wow, I agree with you, that is just WRONG and shouldn't be allowed. She relisted them before the 4 day return window closed? If she relisted them wouldn't they be considered HERS and non-returnable now? I would protest to Tradesy. Or is she just wanting to return them to Tradesy for acct credit?





SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yeah, that sucks.  I wish it never happened to you. It happens on all resale sites, but Tradesy should delete them hopefully that will change. I thought about selling and buying on resale sites today, and I am just happy there are many options to fit everybody's needs and preference.  Good luck to all of us on the resale websites.





knightal said:


> Contact Tradesy and let them know what she is doing. If she returns, she should only get a store credit and not refund.
> 
> As for reusing your pictures, Tradesy told me awhile back that they don't have a watermarking policy so I have been watermarking my pictures.  It's a little bit more work (I use Picasa) but hopefully it will discourage others from using my pictures.



Thank you all! I tried contacting them, but I guess they are closed today due to Holiday, I did send them a message though.  I will keep you guys posted on how this ends.  

Knightal-  Thanks for the suggestion of watermarking, I will have to see how Tradesy handles this situation before I decide if I will continue to sell with them, or not.  

This person is also following my closet!? Yikes!


----------



## calflu

+1

Never use USPS again since they 1) never updated tracking timely 2) almost lost my fully insured package





paula3boys said:


> I print my own postage and have had the same issue. It is on USPS end and no other. They don't always update tracking and they have been slow on first class stuff on and off recently. My item says it should have been received Friday that just passed but doesn't show that. Instead it shows when it was received by my local distribution center after my local post office processed it and no other updates. This is second time this past month it happened and going to two different locations. Yes, it delays getting money unfortunately.


----------



## calflu

LVmyotherbaby said:


> It matters to me, If I had known this I would not have sold there! It is not fair specially when something like what just happened to me happens.  I logged into my account to find out this Buyer who listed my listing under hers tried to make a profit on the shoes, and when they didn't sell on the 4th day, she is now asking for a refund! I went through the work of photographing my shoes, describing them, ect... all she had to do is click a relist button! Now that she didn't sell them for the profit she was looking for she is asking for a refund, not honest!




Nope you never need to deal with her 


Refunds can only be issued by Tradesy and she won't get anything but store credits


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

calflu said:


> Nope you never need to deal with her
> 
> 
> Refunds can only be issued by Tradesy and she won't get anything but store credits


  Thank You!


----------



## BeenBurned

I also found this on their site so you DO have recourse: 

This is the page it's on: https://www.tradesy.com/privacy/


> *Third Parties with intellectual property rights*
> 
> We may disclose User&#8217;s personal identification information to third  parties with intellectual property rights who have complied with  Tradesy&#8217;s complaint procedure, as outlined in our Terms of Use  Agreement.  We will only disclose information found necessary and  relevant in connection to an intellectual property infringement, fraud  investigation, or other unlawful activity to which the third party has  been subject, as detailed in our Verified Rights Owners Program.   Disclosed personal identification information may include, but is not  limited to, User&#8217;s name, mailing address, phone number, and email  address.  Disclosure may be made without notice to User.


For those whose pictures are used without your permission regardless of Tradesy's TOS (which are illegal), here's a DMCA notice of claimed infringment. Although this is submitted by email, it's as valid as a hard copy and they are required to act on it. 

Their contact information to submit to is: 
*Contact us*

         If you have any questions about this Privacy Policy, the practices  of this Website, or your dealings with any of our Services, please email  team@tradesy.com or contact us at:
          Tradesy Inc
        1217 2nd Street Floor 3
        Santa Monica, CA 90401 
        310-912-7966



Notice of Claimed Infringement

Date:* _______________
* 

Copyright Agent 
*Tradesy.com* 


Dear Tradesy.com:

I, the undersigned, state under penalty of perjury that:

- I am the owner, or an agent authorized to act on behalf of the owner of certain intellectual property rights ("IP Owner");
- I have a good faith belief that the listings identified  in the addendum attached hereto offer items or contain  materials that are not authorized by the IP Owner, its agent, or the  law; and
- Please act expeditiously to remove the listings identified in the addendum.


"I  hereby state that I have a good faith belief that the disputed use of  the copyrighted material or reference or link to such material is not  authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law (e.g., as a  fair use)." "I hereby state that the information in this Notice is  accurate and, under penalty of perjury, that I am the owner, or  authorized to act on behalf of the owner, of the copyright or of an  exclusive right under the copyright that is allegedly infringed."

I may be contacted at (* required):
Name of IP Owner*:* YOUR NAME*
Name and title*: *YOUR USER ID* (at whatever site your images/text were found)
Company: *If applicable*
Address*: *Your address*
City, State, and Zip**: ________*
Email address* (to be given to sellers): ____________
Telephone*: *_________*
Fax:


Truthfully,

/S/: *(Your electronic signature - this is your name and is legal as a signature submitted by email)
*

*Source of images *-- Where your images were posted, even if on their site.

1. 
*Infringing materials: 
Link to listings that use your stolen image(s)
*

2. 
*Source of images * 
*Link(s) to your own listings with your image(s)*


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVmyotherbaby said:


> It matters to me, If I had known this I would not have sold there! It is not fair specially when something like what just happened to me happens.  I logged into my account to find out this Buyer who listed my listing under hers tried to make a profit on the shoes, and when they didn't sell on the 4th day, she is now asking for a refund! I went through the work of photographing my shoes, describing them, ect... all she had to do is click a relist button! Now that she didn't sell them for the profit she was looking for she is asking for a refund, not honest!



I think when a person relists the item the funds are automatically released? I had this happened to me once when I sold my buyer my Chanel espadrilles. She relisted them for $200 more and once she did that the funds were released to me 1 day after the item was delivered to the buyer's address (usually there is a 4 day wait period for Chanel). The relist listing was of course my photos and my exact description + one extra line that she put in to make it "different". 

Definitely call Tradesy and let them know that she relisted it. They can tell because even though the listing might say "item not for sale" it will still have the new price on it. They should do right by you and give you your funds. If the buyer returns it, she should only be allowed Tradesy credit; there is no valid reason for a refund of the original payment.


----------



## MissHerra

mknoch said:


> I've been buying and selling on Tradesy for about 6 months now and there are some definitely some pros and cons to it.
> 
> 
> 
> As a seller-
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 
> Tradesy relies on the good ole USPS for confirming that you've shipped your item. Unless you actually SEE the postman scan your item at the actual post office, then you're relying on the system. And as we all know, that system has many flaws. They cancelled one of my shipments and pulled the money from "hold" the day that it arrived to the buyer.
> 
> I learned after my second item to just use my own method of shipping rather than use their fancy (not) shipping kit. They send you a poly bag and a sheet of tissue paper. Hardly inadequate for anything other than clothing.
> 
> Their website glitches quite a bit, and an item only stays in your cart for 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 
> Mid to High end handbags move pretty quickly
> 
> They are ALL over Facebook promoting their site, so I assume there's new traffic pretty frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a buyer-
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 
> You can find some GREAT deals on handbags and shoes. AKA, people who don't really know how to price for the condition the item is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cons-
> 
> 
> It can take a long time to receive your item if the seller is using the Tradesy shipping kit.
> 
> Sometimes the item is a little banged up upon receipt...especially if sent via the Tradesy shipping kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my experiences!




Thank you for sharing. Do you use a different method of shipping than usps? Out of curiosity, one year later, are you still using Tradesy to sell high end bags?


----------



## MissHerra

Must Luv Bags said:


> Tradesy has a laundry list of problems.  I've never purchased an item, but as a seller, I know exactly why I've been on that site for over three months and I've only sold one pre-loved luxury handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the reasons why my merchandise isn't selling:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The amount of "tags" a seller can add is limitless.  It's bothersome to have to wade through pages and pages of product that you don't want to find an item you do...
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Remove the "sold out" stock from the search results.  This makes no sense to me and I find it very frustrating.  From a business perspective, I think Tradesy wants to give the impression they're selling lots of product.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  The back and forth communication required between a buyer & a seller is ridiculous to sell a product.  I was required to "confirm" the sale.  Hmmm, let's see if the items is listed, it's still available, why do I need to confirm it?  I actually rec'd an email from the buyer upfront telling me that her 1st experience w/ Tradesy was terrible and she hoped her experience w/ me would be better.  HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  It took 10 days to be paid.  The customer purchased the item on the 16th.  I shipped on the 17th.  The bag arrived to the destination on the 19th.  She wasn't home to sign, so it went to the PO until the 22nd.  Finally paid on the 26th.  I know it's not a cash a cash flow issue because the company rec'd $14M in venture capital this Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  The listings look horrendous with one continuous run on sentence.  I asked them why there are no paragraphs and they gave me some mumble jumble about IT improvements all the time.  I thought, "Why didn't you write the code correctly the first time?".
> 
> 
> 
> A large percent of the luxury handbag business will shift in 2015 to Tradesy with ebay's policy changes. This will force Tradesy to improve quickly or the will loose the opportunity to take a chunk of ebay's business.  Once the Japanese resellers are on board, Tradesy will become ebay #2, which means they'll have to pay people directly from PayPal and abandon the shipping kit (profit center) debacle.




Great information. Thank you!


----------



## katlun

I do wish they would get rid of the sold out items, I have things I sold over a year ago still show up as sold out, that really needs to go away

I can understand confirming a sale, especially if you have it listed on Tradesy and an other site

No matter how many times I updated my account to get emails, I still don't, I sold an item over the long weekend and the only way I knew is that I went into Tradesy and found out, had only 2 days left to confirm the sale


----------



## NANI1972

Louboutin and Chanel 10%  off.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

ThisVNchick said:


> I think when a person relists the item the funds are automatically released? I had this happened to me once when I sold my buyer my Chanel espadrilles. She relisted them for $200 more and once she did that the funds were released to me 1 day after the item was delivered to the buyer's address (usually there is a 4 day wait period for Chanel). The relist listing was of course my photos and my exact description + one extra line that she put in to make it "different".
> 
> Definitely call Tradesy and let them know that she relisted it. They can tell because even though the listing might say "item not for sale" it will still have the new price on it. They should do right by you and give you your funds. If the buyer returns it, she should only be allowed Tradesy credit; there is no valid reason for a refund of the original payment.



Hi, Nope no funds, it is still in Pending (Return initiated by buyer) mode.  I did notice that the shoes are coming up at her higher selling price though. 

  I received a message from Tradesy in response to my email to them, and the response was basically their return policy! I am still waiting.... No funds, No shoes, and No true response. I am going to reach out to them again now, Thanks for your helpful advise.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

katlun said:


> I do wish they would get rid of the sold out items, I have things I sold over a year ago still show up as sold out, that really needs to go away
> 
> I can understand confirming a sale, especially if you have it listed on Tradesy and an other site
> 
> No matter how many times I updated my account to get emails, I still don't, I sold an item over the long weekend and the only way I knew is that I went into Tradesy and found out, had only 2 days left to confirm the sale



Oh no, Now that is not okay! I hope they rectify this for you as soon as possible!


----------



## paula3boys

katlun said:


> I do wish they would get rid of the sold out items, I have things I sold over a year ago still show up as sold out, that really needs to go away
> 
> I can understand confirming a sale, especially if you have it listed on Tradesy and an other site
> 
> No matter how many times I updated my account to get emails, I still don't, I sold an item over the long weekend and the only way I knew is that I went into Tradesy and found out, had only 2 days left to confirm the sale




I agree on the sold items needing to be removed. As a potential buyer, it would make searching easier too. When results are cumbersome due to sold out items showing up, I feel like giving up!

I also wish they'd let us permanently delete items that we remove instead of leaving them up in our view only. Seems stupid IMO


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> I agree on the sold items needing to be removed. As a potential buyer, it would make searching easier too. When results are cumbersome due to sold out items showing up, I feel like giving up!
> 
> I also wish they'd let us permanently delete items that we remove instead of leaving them up in our view only. Seems stupid IMO



I don't know about the app, but on the computer you can search by availability.
I think their search function is difficult and doesn't always bring the results I searched for.

And I agree about being able to delete items!


----------



## calflu

+1 about removing sold out items 

I complained about that before and Tradesy simply wants to inflate their sales

And their search function is very bad on app!!!! 




paula3boys said:


> I agree on the sold items needing to be removed. As a potential buyer, it would make searching easier too. When results are cumbersome due to sold out items showing up, I feel like giving up!
> 
> I also wish they'd let us permanently delete items that we remove instead of leaving them up in our view only. Seems stupid IMO







EGBDF said:


> I don't know about the app, but on the computer you can search by availability.
> 
> I think their search function is difficult and doesn't always bring the results I searched for.
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree about being able to delete items!


----------



## uadjit

calflu said:


> +1 about removing sold out items
> 
> I complained about that before and Tradesy simply wants to inflate their sales
> 
> And their search function is very bad on app!!!!



Yes, it's annoying. I get they want to make their sales volume appear larger but really, it's more important that potential_ actual _sales don't get away because people can't find what they're looking for.


----------



## Prettyn

How many of you guys get messages to lower your price?


----------



## beekmanhill

Prettyn said:


> How many of you guys get messages to lower your price?



On eBay all the time, on Tradesy almost never.


----------



## paula3boys

Prettyn said:


> How many of you guys get messages to lower your price?




Only once


----------



## AnnaFreud

Prettyn said:


> How many of you guys get messages to lower your price?




All the time on my popular items! I had an item listed for $43 and someone messaged me "$20?" My response was "LOL!" That was probably rude but I couldn't help it! If she had said $40 or even $35, I would have entertained that.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

AnnaFreud said:


> All the time on my popular items! I had an item listed for $43 and someone messaged me "$20?" My response was "LOL!" That was probably rude but I couldn't help it! If she had said $40 or even $35, I would have entertained that.




All the time on eBay and just once on Tradesy. 

And these people were not even making me an offer. They were just sending me messages teaching me how I should price MY items.

And of course there's a woman who messaged me and said i should give her a $500 discount on my $1100 purse because her daughter was graduating from college and she was so proud of her blah blah blah. 

On the other hand, the girl who messaged me on Tradesy was very polite and reasonable.

There are reasonable buyers out there but unfortunately they are rare.


----------



## EGBDF

Prettyn said:


> How many of you guys get messages to lower your price?



Only two times for meboth were very polite and made reasonable offers.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Prettyn said:


> How many of you guys get messages to lower your price?


 Yes, it happened to me too.  It is the joy of selling on EBay.   One buyer really made me laugh and even now I laugh about it. The buyer said, "Is that the lowest you can go, hun."   I lowered the price of my purse at about $75.  This buyer was trying to insult my lower price by saying it was not good enough.


----------



## Prettyn

I have been hounded by a buyer for a week to lower my price, finally the buyer is willing buy for the lower price I proposed. I just had one ask me to lower my price by 60%?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Prettyn said:


> I have been hounded by a buyer for a week to lower my price, finally the buyer is willing buy for the lower price I proposed. I just had one ask me to lower my price by 60%?


It's too much sugar for a dime is what my grandmother would say.  Congratulations on the sale.


----------



## whateve

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-shoulder-bag-dark-teal-5974732/?tref=category
I wonder what this means. Tradesy selling site credit?


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> The shipping is charged at a percentage of the item cost, so in some cases, it turns out cheaper than I could ship it. Most of my purses are listed between $50 and $150. At the lower end, the shipping cost is cheaper than it would cost me for a medium flat rate box or to ship across country at the calculated weight.
> 
> On the other hand, I've bought several keychains for under $30 and the sellers have been using Tradesy's postage and packaging which added $8.00 to the cost. They could have shipped it themselves first class for under $3 and made a bigger profit.
> 
> Another thing I like about Tradesy is that when you set up a listing, it tells you exactly how much you will net (not counting if you intend to withdraw it.) I feel that *ebay intentionally keeps this information difficult for sellers to access so some don't realize how much it is*.


Agreed!


----------



## AnnaFreud

The kicker is when they ask for you to lower your price and you do but they still don't buy! Some girl messaged and offered me $15 for a pair of earrings I was selling for $23. I said okay and lowered it for her...and *crickets*


----------



## calflu

Prettyn said:


> How many of you guys get messages to lower your price?




Depending on items! It could be 2-3 times a week. Some ppl just want to ask and see if they can get a anything! I have some pms starting that to me!


----------



## calflu

whateve said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-shoulder-bag-dark-teal-5974732/?tref=category
> I wonder what this means. Tradesy selling site credit?




Very weird!!!!!


----------



## calflu

You cracked me!





Prettyn said:


> I have been hounded by a buyer for a week to lower my price, finally the buyer is willing buy for the lower price I proposed. I just had one ask me to lower my price by 60%?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-shoulder-bag-dark-teal-5974732/?tref=category
> I wonder what this means. Tradesy selling site credit?



Confusing!


----------



## whateve

I just bought something from a seller who only has 2 items listed (meaning it can't be one of Tradesy's accounts) and the order email I got doesn't say anything about waiting for the seller to confirm the sale.

For example, last week when I bought something the email said this: *Here&#8217;s what happens next:* 
1. XXX will confirm that they will be able to ship the item.   2. XXX will ship your order, and you&#8217;ll receive an email from us with a tracking number.

This one says: *Here&#8217;s what happens next:* 
1. Your seller will ship your item as soon as possible.   2. You&#8217;ll receive an email from us with a tracking number.

Have they gotten rid of the seller confirmation of sales?


----------



## Jessica_TFD

I just made my first Tradesy sale on Monday and I had to confirm the sale before I got a label. Maybe it was because it was my first sale though...IDK


----------



## AnnaFreud

Jessica_TFD said:


> I just made my first Tradesy sale on Monday and I had to confirm the sale before I got a label. Maybe it was because it was my first sale though...IDK




Congrats on your first sale! Yes, I believe you do have to confirm you have the item because you get a mailing label.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I just bought something from a seller who only has 2 items listed (meaning it can't be one of Tradesy's accounts) and the order email I got doesn't say anything about waiting for the seller to confirm the sale.
> 
> For example, last week when I bought something the email said this: *Heres what happens next:*
> 1. XXX will confirm that they will be able to ship the item.   2. XXX will ship your order, and youll receive an email from us with a tracking number.
> 
> This one says: *Heres what happens next:*
> 1. Your seller will ship your item as soon as possible.   2. Youll receive an email from us with a tracking number.
> 
> Have they gotten rid of the seller confirmation of sales?



I haven't had any changes, and I sold something today. Always have to confirm the sale.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

AnnaFreud said:


> Congrats on your first sale! Yes, I believe you do have to confirm you have the item because you get a mailing label.


 
Thank you! I was just about to give up on that site since I started listing there 6 months ago and had 0 sales. Then BAM woke up one morning to 2 reasonable offers on the same item!


----------



## whateve

Jessica_TFD said:


> I just made my first Tradesy sale on Monday and I had to confirm the sale before I got a label. Maybe it was because it was my first sale though...IDK





EGBDF said:


> I haven't had any changes, and I sold something today. Always have to confirm the sale.


I just got an email telling me that the seller confirmed the sale. Maybe they just changed the order email because buyers were getting nervous that the seller might not confirm the sale.


----------



## beekmanhill

whateve said:


> I just bought something from a seller who only has 2 items listed (meaning it can't be one of Tradesy's accounts) and the order email I got doesn't say anything about waiting for the seller to confirm the sale.
> 
> For example, last week when I bought something the email said this: *Heres what happens next:*
> 1. XXX will confirm that they will be able to ship the item.   2. XXX will ship your order, and youll receive an email from us with a tracking number.
> 
> This one says: *Heres what happens next:*
> 1. Your seller will ship your item as soon as possible.   2. Youll receive an email from us with a tracking number.
> 
> Have they gotten rid of the seller confirmation of sales?




Sold something last week and had to confirm the sale to get buyers address.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Jessica_TFD said:


> Thank you! I was just about to give up on that site since I started listing there 6 months ago and had 0 sales. Then BAM woke up one morning to 2 reasonable offers on the same item!




Yeah my sales tend to come in waves.


----------



## Prettyn

calflu said:


> Depending on items! It could be 2-3 times a week. Some ppl just want to ask and see if they can get a anything! I have some pms starting that to me!


Usually I get the messages around 2:00 or 3:00 am, when I'm sound asleep. Got a couple of them last night. It's kinda fun getting messages. :


----------



## calflu

Prettyn said:


> Usually I get the messages around 2:00 or 3:00 am, when I'm sound asleep. Got a couple of them last night. It's kinda fun getting messages. :




Before I don't like them and now I enjoy what ppl say in these pms! I hope you have fun too


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I just bought something from a seller who only has 2 items listed (meaning it can't be one of Tradesy's accounts) and the order email I got doesn't say anything about waiting for the seller to confirm the sale.
> 
> For example, last week when I bought something the email said this: *Heres what happens next:*
> 1. XXX will confirm that they will be able to ship the item.   2. XXX will ship your order, and youll receive an email from us with a tracking number.
> 
> This one says: *Heres what happens next:*
> 1. Your seller will ship your item as soon as possible.   2. Youll receive an email from us with a tracking number.
> 
> Have they gotten rid of the seller confirmation of sales?





whateve said:


> I just got an email telling me that the seller confirmed the sale. Maybe they just changed the order email because buyers were getting nervous that the seller might not confirm the sale.


I purchased another item later today and the message I got was the one I'm used to getting - the first one above. I don't know if it makes a difference but for the purchase earlier today the seller has already shipped, meaning she isn't waiting for a shipping kit.


----------



## whateve

Is it just me or my Firefox, or have the Tradesy shipping labels gotten huge? They used to be tiny; now I have to print them smaller.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Still have no shoes, and no cash for the shoes I sold over a week ago!   Tradesy needs to step it up!


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Still have no shoes, and no cash for the shoes I sold over a week ago!   Tradesy needs to step it up!




This happened to me. It might have to do with USPS. They do not update their tracking info so your shoes either look like they haven't been shipped or still in transit. I had to call CS and it was fixed right away.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

AnnaFreud said:


> This happened to me. It might have to do with USPS. They do not update their tracking info so your shoes either look like they haven't been shipped or still in transit. I had to call CS and it was fixed right away.



Thanks, I noticed this yesterday as well with a different item I sold.  Called, but it is just showing the same location status as when you click on the tracking number so I am patiently waiting to make sure seller received the item.  

but as for the Shoes I sold after the buyer relisted them trying to make a profit I am still out of them & the cash, Tradesy says they need to receive the shoes from buyer first before they can release my funds, not cool. 

 I wonder if she has even bothered to ship them....


----------



## ledobe

Just curious if anyone has noticed if your listings sit in some sort of limbo before they "clean up" your photo.  I know they are visible if you search for them, but it sure seems like I don't get any likes or other attention until the photo is cleaned up.  I think maybe they stay at the bottom of the "page" until then. (?)  

Anyone notice.  I feel like this company changes every five minutes so if I read this in the thread before I don't remember...and it may not still be valid.


----------



## AnnaFreud

ledobe said:


> Just curious if anyone has noticed if your listings sit in some sort of limbo before they "clean up" your photo.  I know they are visible if you search for them, but it sure seems like I don't get any likes or other attention until the photo is cleaned up.  I think maybe they stay at the bottom of the "page" until then. (?)
> 
> Anyone notice.  I feel like this company changes every five minutes so if I read this in the thread before I don't remember...and it may not still be valid.




I hardly get any likes on my items but they seem to sell anyway. Do items with more likes go to the top of the search you think? Also, I've had two items sold before the images were even cleaned up.


----------



## Prettyn

AnnaFreud said:


> I hardly get any likes on my items but they seem to sell anyway. Do items with more likes go to the top of the search you think? Also, I've had two items sold before the images were even cleaned up.


I had one item sell within one hour with no likes.  But that's pretty rare.


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> I hardly get any likes on my items but they seem to sell anyway. Do items with more likes go to the top of the search you think? Also, I've had two items sold before the images were even cleaned up.


I have items with several likes yet it seems that those I've sold have no likes at all. I think I might be selling them to people who sort by price, since most items on Tradesy seems to be priced higher than mine. I had one item sell right after I listed it but most items sit there for a long time. Nearly everything I've sold has been when they weren't on sale.

I don't think items with more likes necessarily go to the top of the search. There is an option to search by most favorited but the default is relevance. When I look for Coach in fashion by relevance, shoes are always the first thing to come up, even though fashion means all categories. I guess Tradesy thinks shoes are more fashionable than purses!


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> Just curious if anyone has noticed if your listings sit in some sort of limbo before they "clean up" your photo.  I know they are visible if you search for them, but it sure seems like I don't get any likes or other attention until the photo is cleaned up.  I think maybe they stay at the bottom of the "page" until then. (?)
> 
> Anyone notice.  I feel like this company changes every five minutes so if I read this in the thread before I don't remember...and it may not still be valid.


This might true for the default search but not if the buyer searches by newly listed or price.


----------



## calflu

Yes you are right. I can see my listing but they are at like page 5 of the search results although I use accurate terms to search. Another thing is sold out items will be listed first. Both annoy me! Shouldn't relevant items show up first? It annoys me when I want to buy! [emoji27]




ledobe said:


> Just curious if anyone has noticed if your listings sit in some sort of limbo before they "clean up" your photo.  I know they are visible if you search for them, but it sure seems like I don't get any likes or other attention until the photo is cleaned up.  I think maybe they stay at the bottom of the "page" until then. (?)
> 
> Anyone notice.  I feel like this company changes every five minutes so if I read this in the thread before I don't remember...and it may not still be valid.




not a lot of likes for items I sold but yes items with lots of likes will show up first. This annoys me the most on App since you don't have options to refine the search terms 




AnnaFreud said:


> I hardly get any likes on my items but they seem to sell anyway. Do items with more likes go to the top of the search you think? Also, I've had two items sold before the images were even cleaned up.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Woke up to 3 sales this morning! It's all to the same person. Is it okay to ship everything in one package with one tracking number?


----------



## luv2run41

AnnaFreud said:


> Woke up to 3 sales this morning! It's all to the same person. Is it okay to ship everything in one package with one tracking number?


I have done that and I just loaded the same tracking number in the 2 items I sold.  I also asked the buyer if she minded if I did so.


----------



## NANI1972

AnnaFreud said:


> Woke up to 3 sales this morning! It's all to the same person. Is it okay to ship everything in one package with one tracking number?


I suggest messaging Tradsey for an answer, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## AnnaFreud

luv2run41 said:


> I have done that and I just loaded the same tracking number in the 2 items I sold.  I also asked the buyer if she minded if I did so.







NANI1972 said:


> I suggest messaging Tradsey for an answer, just to be on the safe side.




Thanks, ladies. I will message Tradesy to make sure it's okay then ask the buyer.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, I have decided to try to sell a new with tags handbag on Tradesy.  Probably a Marc Jacobs so not the highest end bag, but still.

What are those labels you all put around handbags so that they can be inspected but not used?  Any other precautions I should take?


----------



## NANI1972

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, I have decided to try to sell a new with tags handbag on Tradesy.  Probably a Marc Jacobs so not the highest end bag, but still.
> 
> What are those labels you all put around handbags so that they can be inspected but not used?  Any other precautions I should take?




Are you referring to Tyvek tags? I use those since each one has its own number.


----------



## Michelle1x

NANI1972 said:


> Are you referring to Tyvek tags? I use those since each one has its own number.



No I don't think I meant tyvek bags, I'm not really sure what you mean by each has his own number though?

I thought there was a yellow label that sellers tied around the bag that prevent them from using the bag.  If the yellow label is removed the bag is not returnable.  So I was looking for those.

A lot of this is a moot point for tradesy because they handle the returns.  SO I guess all I really need are complete pictures all over the bag.

I buy bags for myself so never really sold one.  But I have two of the same style so going to sell one now.


----------



## NANI1972

Michelle1x said:


> No I don't think I meant tyvek bags, I'm not really sure what you mean by each has his own number though?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there was a yellow label that sellers tied around the bag that prevent them from using the bag.  If the yellow label is removed the bag is not returnable.  So I was looking for those.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of this is a moot point for tradesy because they handle the returns.  SO I guess all I really need are complete pictures all over the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I buy bags for myself so never really sold one.  But I have two of the same style so going to sell one now.




That's also the point of putting on a Tyvek tag on the item, so the buyer can't use the item. What I mean by a unique number is that each Tyvek tag has a number on it that is different from the other. If you want to see what they look like you can find them on eBay. I still put them on every item I sell on Tradsey and note that in the listing because the buyer could still use the item and return it to Tradsey.


----------



## PikaboICU

I don't sell on Tradesy but I do shop there..
I've been happy with my purchases but their search function is abysmal!!

I just bought a pair of shoes last night and I knew exactly what I was looking for..
I searched in no less than 10 different phrases and still did NOT find this specific shoe.
I finally just searched Louboutins Turquoise & Violet and they popped up! 

I had almost given up.. Seller would have missed out on a near $1200. sale.
I would have missed out on my first LB shoes.

My searches were very specific at first, then devolved into Louboutin peep toe with spikes and on down the line.
I used their options to select LB designer, size, style, colors etc in many combos & variations and my shoes never showed up. So I didn't use any of their search feature limits and just started searching with my own phrases.
*It was extremely frustrating*.. 

I'm happy I didn't give up but it makes me wonder how many buyers did give up & move on.. :wondering

Just wanted to share for those that have listing there..
They need to work on their search feature!


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> That's also the point of putting on a Tyvek tag on the item, so the buyer can't use the item. What I mean by a unique number is that each Tyvek tag has a number on it that is different from the other. If you want to see what they look like you can find them on eBay. I still put them on every item I sell on Tradsey and note that in the listing because the buyer could still use the item and return it to Tradsey.




I believe Michelle is confusing Tyvek Bags with *T*AGS..



Michelle1x said:


> No I don't think I meant tyvek bags, I'm not really sure what you mean by each has his own number though?
> .


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> I don't sell on Tradesy but I do shop there..
> I've been happy with my purchases but their search function is abysmal!!
> 
> I just bought a pair of shoes last night and I knew exactly what I was looking for..
> I searched in no less than 10 different phrases and still did NOT find this specific shoe.
> I finally just searched Louboutins Turquoise & Violet and they popped up!
> 
> I had almost given up.. Seller would have missed out on a near $1200. sale.
> I would have missed out on my first LB shoes.
> 
> My searches were very specific at first, then devolved into Louboutin peep toe with spikes and on down the line.
> I used their options to select LB designer, size, style, colors etc in many combos & variations and my shoes never showed up. So I didn't use any of their search feature limits and just started searching with my own phrases.
> *It was extremely frustrating*..
> 
> I'm happy I didn't give up but it makes me wonder how many buyers did give up & move on.. :wondering
> 
> Just wanted to share for those that have listing there..
> They need to work on their search feature!


Yes, that is annoying! I wish they would fix their search function and also make it so we can save searches. I hate that I have to switch it from the default settings every time. I really don't like seeing items that have already sold. It must makes me sad if I've missed out.


----------



## whateve

Today I woke up to an ebay sale along with a cancellation request from the buyer, an ebay buyer asking me if I'd take less money, and a Tradesy sale. Tradesy makes me happy; Ebay is a headache.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> Today I woke up to an ebay sale along with a cancellation request from the buyer, an ebay buyer asking me if I'd take less money, and a Tradesy sale. Tradesy makes me happy; Ebay is a headache.




Agreed!

There is a 10% off accessories on Tradesy today so I'm crossing fingers some stuff sells!


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> Agreed!
> 
> There is a 10% off accessories on Tradesy today so I'm crossing fingers some stuff sells!


It seems like my stuff only sells when it isn't on sale! But I'm not complaining! 

I bought an accessory today but I had to use a credit card since my funds aren't out of escrow.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got my refund today from Tradesy. The process was pretty easy and painless I thought it might be tougher because the reason for the return is because it was fake.  I keep seeing these same pictures pop up on eBay listings so someone is making a mint selling these fake Dita sunnies. I wish I could warn those buyers but I suppose they have to diligent in confirming the authenticity of their own purchases.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> Yes, that is annoying! I wish they would fix their search function and also make it so we can save searches. I hate that I have to switch it from the default settings every time. I really don't like seeing items that have already sold. It must makes me sad if I've missed out.



The reason I brought the photo cleaning up was the search function is just so weird.  I was trying to determine a pattern and it does seem to me that the "uncleaned" photos seem to sink to the bottom.  I occasionally see items that include the background but if you look at the photos they often look like backgrounds that they maybe just couldn't clean. 

Anyway I sold an item on Thursday.  I guess I had initiallly set up to send a shipping kit though I meant to change it.  I decided to go with it since it was already done and I didn't want to mess anything up by changing it.  Well, guess what?  messed up anyway.

I got a "thank you for shipping message" even though I hadn't received the kit, and then on Sunday I got a "sale complete" message.  Checked the details of the sale and there was a tracking number scheduled to be delivered to my buyer today.  I contacted Tradesy and they said, "don't worry, your shipping kit is on it's way" and since the shipping date they gave me for the kit was earlier than the date they showed I made the imaginary shipment, I just assumed I'd be getting it separately, probably today or tomorrow according to the info they gave me.

I contacted my buyer just to touch base, and she was super nice.  Today I checked the tracking and it showed the package was delivered to the buyer.  So I messaged her again and they sent my ship kit to her, the label was addressed to me!  I just messaged Tradesy and requested that they set me up to print a label so I can mail tomorrow.  What a mess.  I haven't heard back from them. If it looks like this is going to continue I'll just ship it myself and try to get them to fix it after the fact.

Funny thing is the email said my funds would be released in 3-4 days, would be funny if they did that when the item was still at my house.


----------



## Prettyn

paula3boys said:


> Agreed!
> 
> There is a 10% off accessories on Tradesy today so I'm crossing fingers some stuff sells!


Me too!


----------



## Prettyn

Tradesy is having a Louis Vuitton sale!


----------



## katlun

Does anyone know when you sell an item you can print a packing slip?

I made my own on an item I sold this past weekend, just wondering If tradesy has one already created that I can just print.


----------



## whateve

katlun said:


> Does anyone know when you sell an item you can print a packing slip?
> 
> I made my own on an item I sold this past weekend, just wondering If tradesy has one already created that I can just print.


Not that I know of. I really wish they would. I make my own.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> The reason I brought the photo cleaning up was the search function is just so weird.  I was trying to determine a pattern and it does seem to me that the "uncleaned" photos seem to sink to the bottom.  I occasionally see items that include the background but if you look at the photos they often look like backgrounds that they maybe just couldn't clean.
> 
> Anyway I sold an item on Thursday.  I guess I had initiallly set up to send a shipping kit though I meant to change it.  I decided to go with it since it was already done and I didn't want to mess anything up by changing it.  Well, guess what?  messed up anyway.
> 
> I got a "thank you for shipping message" even though I hadn't received the kit, and then on Sunday I got a "sale complete" message.  Checked the details of the sale and there was a tracking number scheduled to be delivered to my buyer today.  I contacted Tradesy and they said, "don't worry, your shipping kit is on it's way" and since the shipping date they gave me for the kit was earlier than the date they showed I made the imaginary shipment, I just assumed I'd be getting it separately, probably today or tomorrow according to the info they gave me.
> 
> I contacted my buyer just to touch base, and she was super nice.  Today I checked the tracking and it showed the package was delivered to the buyer.  So I messaged her again and they sent my ship kit to her, the label was addressed to me!  I just messaged Tradesy and requested that they set me up to print a label so I can mail tomorrow.  What a mess.  I haven't heard back from them. If it looks like this is going to continue I'll just ship it myself and try to get them to fix it after the fact.
> 
> Funny thing is the email said my funds would be released in 3-4 days, would be funny if they did that when the item was still at my house.


That's crazy! I bet someone forgot to put the shipping kit inside an envelope! I never use the shipping kit. It is just a plastic bag. I always get nervous and annoyed when sellers use it because I have to wait 2 weeks for my item and it is rarely packed well. It's as if sellers think that Tradesy expects them to send things without padding since there is no padding provided in the kit. I believe that you can always change from the shipping kit to the label when you confirm the sale.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> That's crazy! I bet someone forgot to put the shipping kit inside an envelope! I never use the shipping kit. It is just a plastic bag. I always get nervous and annoyed when sellers use it because I have to wait 2 weeks for my item and it is rarely packed well. It's as if sellers think that Tradesy expects them to send things without padding since there is no padding provided in the kit. I believe that you can always change from the shipping kit to the label when you confirm the sale.



Oh wow..

I just bought a pair of Louboutin shoes (my first) and I hope the seller doesn't ship them in a plastic bag! They're NIB but I hope she uses another box to ship- I really don't want my shoe box crushed. :wondering

I sell shoes less than a tenth of what I paid for the LB's and I ship those cheap suckers in a shipping box. LOL

My first purchase there was a Balenciaga city- the seller shipped it in a very nice box. Probably didn't hurt she owns a brick & mortar store.

Anyway I hope most sellers are wise enough to know when to use a bag & when to pay a little extra and ship in a box.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I'm having the worst tradesy luck. I got another fake today. Literally right after I got an email confirmation that the funds from my previous purchase that I'd returned for being fake were refunded to me. 

I'm taking a tradesy break for now 2 fakes in a row is enough.


----------



## Prettyn

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm having the worst tradesy luck. I got another fake today. Literally right after I got an email confirmation that the funds from my previous purchase that I'd returned for being fake were refunded to me.
> 
> I'm taking a tradesy break for now 2 fakes in a row is enough.


Sorry to hear that, disappointing.


----------



## calflu

I hear you! We should all contact their CS for the feedback 

I've told them this before and they took some of my comments into consideration 





PikaboICU said:


> I don't sell on Tradesy but I do shop there..
> 
> I've been happy with my purchases but their search function is abysmal!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a pair of shoes last night and I knew exactly what I was looking for..
> 
> I searched in no less than 10 different phrases and still did NOT find this specific shoe.
> 
> I finally just searched Louboutins Turquoise & Violet and they popped up!
> 
> 
> 
> I had almost given up.. Seller would have missed out on a near $1200. sale.
> 
> I would have missed out on my first LB shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> My searches were very specific at first, then devolved into Louboutin peep toe with spikes and on down the line.
> 
> I used their options to select LB designer, size, style, colors etc in many combos & variations and my shoes never showed up. So I didn't use any of their search feature limits and just started searching with my own phrases.
> 
> *It was extremely frustrating*..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy I didn't give up but it makes me wonder how many buyers did give up & move on.. :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share for those that have listing there..
> 
> They need to work on their search feature!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm having the worst tradesy luck. I got another fake today. Literally right after I got an email confirmation that the funds from my previous purchase that I'd returned for being fake were refunded to me.
> 
> I'm taking a tradesy break for now 2 fakes in a row is enough.


Aw, that's awful.  I wish you luck in finding the right bag.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

PikaboICU said:


> Oh wow..
> 
> I just bought a pair of Louboutin shoes (my first) and I hope the seller doesn't ship them in a plastic bag! They're NIB but I hope she uses another box to ship- I really don't want my shoe box crushed. :wondering
> 
> I sell shoes less than a tenth of what I paid for the LB's and I ship those cheap suckers in a shipping box. LOL
> 
> My first purchase there was a Balenciaga city- the seller shipped it in a very nice box. Probably didn't hurt she owns a brick & mortar store.
> 
> Anyway I hope most sellers are wise enough to know when to use a bag & when to pay a little extra and ship in a box.


I think most sellers should ship using a box for protection of the item being shipped.  Being cheap could cost the seller and not make a happy buyer. That's living on the edge for me.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

I read through all the posts on this thread and have some input....I made 2 sales through Tradesy a few weeks ago and they both went very smoothly. I used the Tradesy label with my own packing supplies. I'm very picky and meticulous with my packaging when I sell, and I feel the plastic bag that Tradesy uses as a shipping kit is not appropriate for expensive handbags. That being said, I'm sure there are many items that the shipping kit is appropriate for, just not LV, IMHO  I highly recommend using their shipping label. You have all the protection that Tradesy offers when you use their shipping, but have the flexibility to ship your item in the packaging of your choosing. 

I really hope Tradesy continues to work well for me. I sold many things on eBay over the years but had a bad experience when I sold my first LV on eBay earlier this year. Never again!!!! If Tradesy doesn't continue to work for me, I guess I'll go back to selling on Fadhionphile and Yoogi's. They worked well as well, but I made a lot less due to their significant cut.

I wish people who sell fakes on these sites were actually prosecuted as the law says they are supposed to be. If there are no repurcussions, there is no reasons for the scammers out there to stop. I feel terrible for the many people here on purse forum who have been sold fakes and had to deal with the hassle.. But think about all those people out there who have no idea they purchased a fake.. Makes me ill!


----------



## PikaboICU

calflu said:


> I hear you! We should all contact their CS for the feedback
> 
> I've told them this before and they took some of my comments into consideration



Thank you.
That's a good idea.. If enough of us give input perhaps they will listen & make some changes.
It would only help their business, a buyer can't buy if they can't find what they're looking for.




SweetDaisy05 said:


> I think most sellers should ship using a box for protection of the item being shipped.  Being cheap could cost the seller and not make a happy buyer. That's living on the edge for me.



True!  That would be unwise, it's not worth saving a few dollars on a box & have an upset buyer. 
I just got a bit nervous for a second.
I had a bad shipping experience with a Balenciaga ctiy I bought a few months ago.
Poor girl was nekkid in the box (BIG box too)- something I would NEVER consider doing.

Thanks for the reassurance..My seller seemed good so I'll choose to believe she's using a shipping box.


----------



## Adreena

I sell on tradesy, and recently decided to use their shipping kit and I loved it! I'm surprised about all the complaints. I received a big black box with a tradesy logo, dust bag, as well as a tag to put on the bag I sold. They even send the light weight bag to put the box in with the label already on it.

Perhaps it's just smaller items they send envelopes? I selected a large box.


----------



## PikaboICU

Adreena said:


> I sell on tradesy, and recently decided to use their shipping kit and I loved it! I'm surprised about all the complaints. I received a big black box with a tradesy logo, dust bag, as well as a tag to put on the bag I sold. They even send the light weight bag to put the box in with the label already on it.
> 
> Perhaps it's just smaller items they send envelopes? I selected a large box.




That sounds wonderful!! Almost like buying from the boutique. 

Now I'm hoping my seller uses that.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Aw, that's awful.  I wish you luck in finding the right bag.




Yeah it definitely sucks considered I've been using eBay for over 10 years and have never bought a fake. 

Honestly if anything it just steams me up that so many people  get duped by these sellers. Even I have to admit I felt like I could "trust" tradesy more and maybe I should've been more critical of the items or requested more pictures before I purchased.

Definitely lesson learned I'll still lurk but will be more critical.


----------



## uadjit

Adreena said:


> I sell on tradesy, and recently decided to use their shipping kit and I loved it! I'm surprised about all the complaints. I received a big black box with a tradesy logo, dust bag, as well as a tag to put on the bag I sold. They even send the light weight bag to put the box in with the label already on it.
> 
> Perhaps it's just smaller items they send envelopes? I selected a large box.



that's new. Maybe they responded to all the complaints. Thanks for the report on that.


----------



## Adreena

I found this picture
https://images.tradesy.com/images/sell-landing/sell-landing-returns.png

I hope that works since I'm on my phone I can't tell. But that's what the box they sent me looks like. I didn't use their dust bag, its very nice black with the tradesy logo. I had my own and thought it'd be tacky to try and do both. It will be very useful for the bags I have that don't have the duster though!

I have heard a lot of complaints about the shipping kits and I can't help but wonder if size and price range isn't a factor in what they send, maybe?


----------



## knightal

Adreena said:


> I found this picture
> https://images.tradesy.com/images/sell-landing/sell-landing-returns.png
> 
> I hope that works since I'm on my phone I can't tell. But that's what the box they sent me looks like. I didn't use their dust bag, its very nice black with the tradesy logo. I had my own and thought it'd be tacky to try and do both. It will be very useful for the bags I have that don't have the duster though!
> 
> I have heard a lot of complaints about the shipping kits and I can't help but wonder if size and price range isn't a factor in what they send, maybe?



I read somewhere that the shipping kit comes as a box if the bag is sold more than $1000.  Is that the case for you?


----------



## knightal

Just an update to my own question from a week ago.

I used Tradesy's 2-day priority shipping label on a giant box that weights 6lbs.  Even though the dimensions were larger than what the label indicated (not the Tradesy dimensions but the official posted dimensions on the label), it arrived at the buyers without postage due.  It took a week without any tracking updates until the day of delivery ( !) but it's likely due to the post office not the box size.


----------



## Adreena

No, my bag sold for just under 600.
if there is some kind of guideline I wish they'd
make it public so we could know when to use the kits and when not to.


----------



## ledobe

Adreena said:


> I found this picture
> https://images.tradesy.com/images/sell-landing/sell-landing-returns.png
> 
> I hope that works since I'm on my phone I can't tell. But that's what the box they sent me looks like. I didn't use their dust bag, its very nice black with the tradesy logo. I had my own and thought it'd be tacky to try and do both. It will be very useful for the bags I have that don't have the duster though!
> 
> I have heard a lot of complaints about the shipping kits and I can't help but wonder if size and price range isn't a factor in what they send, maybe?



That box looks pretty good!  I can't see how anything except clothing would work in bags.  The boxes look nice, apparently they sent my box to my buyer instead of me, however. 

For the record, in my situation I  thought I had switched all my items from "shipping kit" to "print labels" when I read on here what the shipping kits were like.  I must have missed this one item that sold. I was notified of the sale in the middle of the night Thursday, just happened to roll over in bed for some reason and pick up my phone.  I confirmed the sale without noticing the ship kit had been selected for this.  The next day I was notified that my order had shipped which made it impossible for me to print labels.  I couldn't make sense of it because it looked like *I* had shipped the order, but I assumed that they meant they had shipped the kit to me.  I know I read here somewhere that someone had either put their own box in the bag with the ship kit or used the label from the ship kit on their own box, so since it appeared that my kit was already on the way, I figured I would wait for the kit. 

I expected I'd get the kit Monday at the latest since they shipped it so fast and I could mail either Monday or Tuesday, which isn't too bad considering there was a weekend in there, the buyer would still get their item in about a week. However, when I got a notice that my  sale was "completed" ON Sunday, and I tracked and it showed the shipment was in the same state as my buyer and scheduled for delivery on Monday, I contacted Tradesy via chat and they said, don't worry, you'll get your ship kit.  So I contacted the buyer to let me know if she received something on Monday because I was suspicious. but I was still somewhat expecting a ship kit to come to me on Monday.
Last night I heard from the buyer that she received a box addressed to her, with a shipping label to ME inside it! She's still being super nice but I have messaged Tradesy several times requesting they just send me a label so I can get this in the mail but they just send me instructions to print a label, which don't work as my sale is marked "completed".  

The worst part is when the buyer let them know they had sent her the ship kit instead of me, they misinterpreted and thought I had shipped the buyer an empty box. They asked her to send pictures.

Anyway, I sent one more email with dates and times and I am getting ready to call them.  Really should have done that first but I wanted the timeline in writing somewhere for them to reference-and to vent to ya'll too!  I hate for the buyer to be frustrated with the delay and end up dissatisfied with the item because it's all been such a hassle!


----------



## EGBDF

knightal said:


> Just an update to my own question from a week ago.
> 
> I used Tradesy's 2-day priority shipping label on a giant box that weights 6lbs.  Even though the dimensions were larger than what the label indicated (not the Tradesy dimensions but the official posted dimensions on the label), it arrived at the buyers without postage due.  It took a week without any tracking updates until the day of delivery ( !) but it's likely due to the post office not the box size.



Thanks for the update!



Adreena said:


> No, my bag sold for just under 600.
> if there is some kind of guideline I wish they'd
> make it public so we could know when to use the kits and when not to.



I agree, I'd wish they'd make it clear what kind of shipping materials they would send.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Yeah it definitely sucks considered I've been using eBay for over 10 years and have never bought a fake.
> 
> Honestly if anything it just steams me up that so many people  get duped by these sellers. Even I have to admit I felt like I could "trust" tradesy more and maybe I should've been more critical of the items or requested more pictures before I purchased.
> 
> Definitely lesson learned I'll still lurk but will be more critical.


Yeah, I agree asking for more pictures might help us see if the bag is fake or stolen pictures.  Tradesy does feel safer but I guess some of the crazies came along too.   Good luck to us all.


----------



## Adreena

Oh no! That's quite the mess. Hopefully your buyer will be understanding and tradesy fixes the problem. I'd heard about the shipping bags which is why I haven't used the kit until now.. I couldn't imagine putting a bag in there.

I got my kit in two days. The only reason I got a kit is because my laptop broke and I was unable to print a label, so it worked out well for me.
My buyer paid on Friday and I couldn't ship until Tuesday since I was waiting for the kit. I'm still waiting for my buyer to pick up the bag from the post office, hopefully she does soon!


----------



## Adreena

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I'd wish they'd make it clear what kind of shipping materials they would send.



Just thought I would correct myself here, my bag did indeed sell for over 600 but under with all the tradesy fees and shipping I forgot about! I think I will email them asking if they could give me some kind of guide line for the shipping kits.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Oh wow..
> 
> I just bought a pair of Louboutin shoes (my first) and I hope the seller doesn't ship them in a plastic bag! They're NIB but I hope she uses another box to ship- I really don't want my shoe box crushed. :wondering
> 
> I sell shoes less than a tenth of what I paid for the LB's and I ship those cheap suckers in a shipping box. LOL
> 
> My first purchase there was a Balenciaga city- the seller shipped it in a very nice box. Probably didn't hurt she owns a brick & mortar store.
> 
> Anyway I hope most sellers are wise enough to know when to use a bag & when to pay a little extra and ship in a box.


I just got a Tradesy order today. I was so happy that the seller put the box inside another box and it arrived in perfect condition.  I bought a bag on ebay yesterday and asked the seller to please put it in a box but I don't know if they will. It was free shipping so they probably think I'm being picky.


----------



## whateve

Adreena said:


> Just thought I would correct myself here, my bag did indeed sell for over 600 but under with all the tradesy fees and shipping I forgot about! I think I will email them asking if they could give me some kind of guide line for the shipping kits.


I asked once. Not only does it have to be over a certain amount, which they never told me, it has to be one of certain premium brands.


----------



## ledobe

Adreena said:


> Oh no! That's quite the mess. Hopefully your buyer will be understanding and tradesy fixes the problem. I'd heard about the shipping bags which is why I haven't used the kit until now.. I couldn't imagine putting a bag in there.
> 
> I got my kit in two days. The only reason I got a kit is because my laptop broke and I was unable to print a label, so it worked out well for me.
> My buyer paid on Friday and I couldn't ship until Tuesday since I was waiting for the kit. I'm still waiting for my buyer to pick up the bag from the post office, hopefully she does soon!



Thanks!  I guess I would have gotten my kit in about two days too, since that how long it took the buyer to get it!

I just was able to get someone helpful in chat who looked at it and said she was emailing a shipping label.  Now, I haven't actually received it, it's only been about 5 minutes, but at least she looked at it!  

I'm really lucky that my buyer has been so nice!

Just thought I'd post the situation here-never hurts to let everyone know about the weird stuff in case it happens to them.


----------



## BeenBurned

never mind. I misread.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I just got a Tradesy order today. I was so happy that the seller put the box inside another box and it arrived in perfect condition.  I bought a bag on ebay yesterday and asked the seller to please put it in a box but I don't know if they will. It was free shipping so they probably think I'm being picky.



Oh good! 

It sounds like you got a good seller! I'm happy for you..

You are not being picky! And I hope they wrap that bag in tissue, bubble wrap or a dust bag, something.
Even when I sell $34.00 low end bags, I wrap in tissue and send them in a box. Just too much can go wrong if you try to ship them in a plastic bag. Most bags will fit well in a med flat rate box, that's usually what I use.

I hope your bag arrives just as perfect as your Tradesy item!
I'm hoping for one of those Tradesy Black Box kits now..  I'll still be happy as long as it's in box- any box. 
Do share about your bag once it arrives.. I love to hear when others are happy with their purchases. After all the scams, fakes & bad news, it's nice to have some good happy news!

I think we need a thread for that.. Positive shopping experiences on Ebay, Tradsey Etc... It would be nice to share some good stories.


----------



## Prettyn

PikaboICU said:


> Oh good!
> 
> It sounds like you got a good seller! I'm happy for you..
> 
> You are not being picky! And I hope they wrap that bag in tissue, bubble wrap or a dust bag, something.
> Even when I sell $34.00 low end bags, I wrap in tissue and send them in a box. Just too much can go wrong if you try to ship them in a plastic bag. Most bags will fit well in a med flat rate box, that's usually what I use.
> 
> I hope your bag arrives just as perfect as your Tradesy item!
> I'm hoping for one of those Tradesy Black Box kits now..  I'll still be happy as long as it's in box- any box.
> Do share about your bag once it arrives.. I love to hear when others are happy with their purchases. After all the scams, fakes & bad news, it's nice to have some good happy news!
> 
> I think we need a thread for that.. Positive shopping experiences on Ebay, Tradsey Etc... It would be nice to share some good stories.


That's wonderful!


----------



## knightal

Have you heard of the site Lollipuff.com?  I found this article from two years ago when I was browsing around.  

http://mashable.com/2013/08/09/lollipuff/#q6jXJnFW9SkS

It's similar to Tradesy but only deals with high end brands.  Sellers have to submit pictures taken with a note that has user ID and the website written on it.  Seems to provide better protection to buyers (i.e. no stolen pictures from the internet).


----------



## Adreena

I have a question. I recently sold something on tradesy that required a signature. USPS left a notice and its been at the post office for 4 days now.. What happens if the buyer doesn't pick it up? I messaged her a couple days ago letting her know its there, but no response.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Adreena said:


> I have a question. I recently sold something on tradesy that required a signature. USPS left a notice and its been at the post office for 4 days now.. What happens if the buyer doesn't pick it up? I messaged her a couple days ago letting her know its there, but no response.




I think the post office sends it back if it doesn't get picked up.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I know that when Tradesy has a sale, you still get paid your original price for the item but I didn't realize that Tradesy actually loses money in the process. Case in point: I'm selling a wallet for $100. It's part of Tradesy's current accessories sale so it's priced at $90. The wallet sold today and I'm getting $91. So Tradesy loses $1 on that sale. Am I thinking about this correctly?


----------



## Prettyn

AnnaFreud said:


> I know that when Tradesy has a sale, you still get paid your original price for the item but I didn't realize that Tradesy actually loses money in the process. Case in point: I'm selling a wallet for $100. It's part of Tradesy's current accessories sale so it's priced at $90. The wallet sold today and I'm getting $91. So Tradesy loses $1 on that sale. Am I thinking about this correctly?


I was thinking the same thing, but tradesy must make their money on the other merchandise.


----------



## EGBDF

AnnaFreud said:


> I know that when Tradesy has a sale, you still get paid your original price for the item but I didn't realize that Tradesy actually loses money in the process. Case in point: I'm selling a wallet for $100. It's part of Tradesy's current accessories sale so it's priced at $90. The wallet sold today and I'm getting $91. So Tradesy loses $1 on that sale. Am I thinking about this correctly?



What about shipping?
nm, I see what you're saying


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> I know that when Tradesy has a sale, you still get paid your original price for the item but I didn't realize that Tradesy actually loses money in the process. Case in point: I'm selling a wallet for $100. It's part of Tradesy's current accessories sale so it's priced at $90. The wallet sold today and I'm getting $91. So Tradesy loses $1 on that sale. Am I thinking about this correctly?


Yes. That's the way I figure it too.


----------



## misspt

So, I bought a bag on Tradesy, it was authenticated, but I'm noticing that the sides of the leather is cracking on the handle...  Is this normal for a Louis in LIKE NEW condition???  Upsetting I paid $2300...


----------



## AnnaFreud

Prettyn said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but tradesy must make their money on the other merchandise.



Yeah, I guess it brings more traffic to the sight so they make money off the other nonsale stuff that's sold 



EGBDF said:


> What about shipping?
> nm, I see what you're saying




I chose to ship using my own material (I pay for shipping).


----------



## AnnaFreud

misspt said:


> So, I bought a bag on Tradesy, it was authenticated, but I'm noticing that the sides of the leather is cracking on the handle...  Is this normal for a Louis in LIKE NEW condition???  Upsetting I paid $2300...




Which LV bag was it?? If you read some of the LV threads, there has been quality issues with brand new bags. Also, did the seller disclosed this info? You can return it if you're not happy and item is not as described. $2300 is a lot of money not to be completely satisfied.


----------



## BeenBurned

misspt said:


> So, I bought a bag on Tradesy, it was authenticated, but I'm noticing that the sides of the leather is cracking on the handle...  Is this normal for a Louis in LIKE NEW condition???  Upsetting I paid $2300...





AnnaFreud said:


> Which LV bag was it?? If you read some of the LV threads, there has been quality issues with brand new bags. Also, did the seller disclosed this info? You can return it if you're not happy and item is not as described. $2300 is a lot of money not to be completely satisfied.


Who authenticated it? Are you sure it's authentic?

The reason I ask is because Tradesy supposedly authenticates items but I've seen way too many fakes on that site to trust their team.


----------



## misspt

BeenBurned said:


> Who authenticated it? Are you sure it's authentic?
> 
> The reason I ask is because Tradesy supposedly authenticates items but I've seen way too many fakes on that site to trust their team.


I actually had it on here...  and I paid for two others...  I'm just going to send it back..  It was the Artsy MM Enpriente Infini.


----------



## ThisVNchick

misspt said:


> I actually had it on here...  and I paid for two others...  I'm just going to send it back..  It was the Artsy MM Enpriente Infini.



Emp leather is very prone to cracking, even new ones. I had a safran Lumi in emp leather that I used maybe once, stored away for about 6 months then pulled it out to use it again and noticed cracks on the seams of the handle and side of the bag. I brought the bag back to LV and LV took it back giving me the choice of a full refund or a new replacement. I took the money and never looked back. Of course it hasn't happened to everyone, but there are quite a few complaints about it. Maybe you just got an unlucky one? In any case, it's best to return it. Cracking only gets worse with time.


----------



## misspt

ThisVNchick said:


> Emp leather is very prone to cracking, even new ones. I had a safran Lumi in emp leather that I used maybe once, stored away for about 6 months then pulled it out to use it again and noticed cracks on the seams of the handle and side of the bag. I brought the bag back to LV and LV took it back giving me the choice of a full refund or a new replacement. I took the money and never looked back. Of course it hasn't happened to everyone, but there are quite a few complaints about it. Maybe you just got an unlucky one? In any case, it's best to return it. Cracking only gets worse with time.


Thanks!!!  That sucks, its so expensive, and beautiful!!!


----------



## whateve

DebbieLeeMostel said:


> I defiantly suggest just selling on Etsy,
> xx


defiantly? 

Etsy is only for vintage and it costs 20 cents to list. Tradesy is free to list and gets more traffic.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> defiantly?
> 
> Etsy is only for vintage and it costs 20 cents to list. Tradesy is free to list and gets more traffic.


Isn't etsy also for handmade? 

The thing I don't like about Etsy is their lack of action on the many obvious fakes as well as their turning their backs on items that aren't vintage and aren't handmade.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Isn't etsy also for handmade?
> 
> The thing I don't like about Etsy is their lack of action on the many obvious fakes as well as their turning their backs on items that aren't vintage and aren't handmade.


Yes, of course. I just mentioned vintage because most of the sales we talk about are purse related. I reported a fake on Tradesy today and it was gone within an hour.

ETA: The poster I quoted only suggested etsy as a way to promote her own shop.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Before it got edited, her post had a link to her etsy shop. lame! She just signed up to spam basically.


----------



## Adreena

At Tradesy if the buyer doesn't pick up their package does tradesy issue the buyer site credit or do I lose that sale? Its only been 5 days but I'd like to know incase it comes to that.


----------



## uadjit

Adreena said:


> At Tradesy if the buyer doesn't pick up their package does tradesy issue the buyer site credit or do I lose that sale? Its only been 5 days but I'd like to know incase it comes to that.



That's a good question. I think you should call and ask.


----------



## Adreena

uadjit said:


> That's a good question. I think you should call and ask.



Well I have emailed them. But they didn't give me a straight answer. They just said she has 15 days to pick it up and if my funds weren't released by Saturday to email them and they will manually release my funds.
I'm just afraid if they do that and I withdraw the funds if she doesn't pick it up they'll refund her and I don't want to be negative.


----------



## NANI1972

Adreena said:


> Well I have emailed them. But they didn't give me a straight answer. They just said she has 15 days to pick it up and if my funds weren't released by Saturday to email them and they will manually release my funds.
> 
> I'm just afraid if they do that and I withdraw the funds if she doesn't pick it up they'll refund her and I don't want to be negative.




If she doesn't pick it up from what I understand Tradsey will have you send the item to them once a gets back to you and they will sell it themselves and the buyer will get a store credit.


----------



## Adreena

NANI1972 said:


> If she doesn't pick it up from what I understand Tradsey will have you send the item to them once a gets back to you and they will sell it themselves and the buyer will get a store credit.



Thanks! That's good to know.
And tradesy puts their address on the prepaid label so it should go directly to them.


----------



## whateve

Adreena said:


> Thanks! That's good to know.
> And tradesy puts their address on the prepaid label so it should go directly to them.


Which is another reason to use their label!


----------



## Prettyn

I got a message in my inbox but I'm unable to get the message , anyone else have this problem.


----------



## Adreena

Yes that's why I always use their labels!

I get my messages emailed to me, have you tried checking your email & spam folders to see if you can read the message from there?


----------



## Prettyn

Adreena said:


> Yes that's why I always use their labels!
> 
> I get my messages emailed to me, have you tried checking your email & spam folders to see if you can read the message from there?


I message tradesy and they had to reset my messages. It worked. Thanks


----------



## Prettyn

Do we have a list of reputable sellers on tradesy  for Chanel , Louis Vuitton and Hermes? I wonder if we have any Japanese sellers on tradesy? I love buying from them on eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

AnnaFreud said:


> Before it got edited, her post had a link to her etsy shop. lame! She just signed up to spam basically.


She'd actually made that same post on 4 threads in different areas of TPF.


----------



## Adreena

Prettyn said:


> Do we have a list of reputable sellers on tradesy  for Chanel , Louis Vuitton and Hermes? I wonder if we have any Japanese sellers on tradesy? I love buying from them on eBay.



I thought tradesy was only available in the us?


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> Do we have a list of reputable sellers on tradesy  for Chanel , Louis Vuitton and Hermes? I wonder if we have any Japanese sellers on tradesy? I love buying from them on eBay.


One of the things I love about Tradesy is that who the seller is isn't that important. If you have problems, you deal with Tradesy, not the seller. I think many of big sellers on ebay are also on Tradesy, probably with the same or similar names. There are a few Tradesy sellers I avoid only because I remember that they have listed fakes before. It is just a personal preference not to give my business to people who don't care enough to ensure their items are accurate.

I think it is US only too.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Prettyn said:


> Do we have a list of reputable sellers on tradesy  for Chanel , Louis Vuitton and Hermes? I wonder if we have any Japanese sellers on tradesy? I love buying from them on eBay.




Good question. I want to know this too. Also how do you search the app by username?


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> One of the things I love about Tradesy is that who the seller is isn't that important. If you have problems, you deal with Tradesy, not the seller. I think many of big sellers on ebay are also on Tradesy, probably with the same or similar names. There are a few Tradesy sellers I avoid only because I remember that they have listed fakes before. It is just a personal preference not to give my business to people who don't care enough to ensure their items are accurate.
> 
> I think it is US only too.


Thanks, that's one of the reasons why I buy and sell on tradesy.


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> Thanks, that's one of the reasons why I buy and sell on tradesy.


I love that I don't have to build a reputation on Tradesy in order to get my items seen. On ebay, I'm constantly in danger of losing my top rated seller status because I don't sell that many things. I don't like that ebay buyers might think that top rated status means a seller is more trustworthy. I don't like being forced into accepting returns to keep TRS status.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

misspt said:


> Thanks!!!  That sucks, its so expensive, and beautiful!!!


The Lumineuse bag had cracking problem (glazing), not Artsy. The canvas Artsy actually is the bag that cracks not Empreinte Artsy.  Defective bags can happen to any bag made by LV.  Just like some canvas bags are more prone to cracking (the canvas and glazing) than others.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ThisVNchick said:


> Emp leather is very prone to cracking, even new ones. I had a safran Lumi in emp leather that I used maybe once, stored away for about 6 months then pulled it out to use it again and noticed cracks on the seams of the handle and side of the bag. I brought the bag back to LV and LV took it back giving me the choice of a full refund or a new replacement. I took the money and never looked back. Of course it hasn't happened to everyone, but there are quite a few complaints about it. Maybe you just got an unlucky one? In any case, it's best to return it. Cracking only gets worse with time.


 I have wonderful experiences with my Empreinte bags.  The Lumineuse  bag is prone to cracking (glazing) other styles don't have that problem. That's why it was discontinued. Some styles are more prone to defects which can happen in leather or canvas goods.


----------



## NANI1972

New codes!


----------



## ThisVNchick

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have wonderful experiences with my Empreinte bags.  The Lumineuse  bag is prone to cracking (glazing) other styles don't have that problem. That's why it was discontinued. Some styles are more prone to defects which can happen in leather or canvas goods.



My mom had an dark blue emp Artsy that started cracking on the braided handle. I agree that there were lots of complaints about Lumi, but I've also read complaints from owners of the speedy emp. But like you said, there are always going to be defective bags regardless. My Lumi was my first and last emp. leather bag. Nowadays, I rather pay a little bit more for taurillon leather. It is so much thicker and the craftsmanship of the Parnassea collection is top notch.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ThisVNchick said:


> My mom had an dark blue emp Artsy that started cracking on the braided handle. I agree that there were lots of complaints about Lumi, but I've also read complaints from owners of the speedy emp. But like you said, there are always going to be defective bags regardless. My Lumi was my first and last emp. leather bag. Nowadays, I rather pay a little bit more for taurillon leather. It is so much thicker and the craftsmanship of the Parnassea collection is top notch.


 Wow!  I have the Artsy Empreinte that's in excellent condition. I am going to use it today. You and your mother had bad luck with this line. Many people don't have problems with their Artsy Empreinte like the Artsy Monogram; I guess there is always one.  I love my Empreinte bags, and my bags are made well.   Parnassea is a higher priced line so they better have a higher quality to match the price like my lovely SC.   However, we all know not all LV lines are for everybody.  Have fun looking for your next LV bag!


----------



## Lisay3

I purchased a LV Evora you trendy a couple of weeks ago and After receiving it I'm was not sure It was authentic so I shipped it back to them and they confirmed that it was authentic. Not sure what their processes is to authenticate but I'm still getting a second opinion.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Lisay3 said:


> I purchased a LV Evora you trendy a couple of weeks ago and After receiving it I'm was not sure It was authentic so I shipped it back to them and they confirmed that it was authentic. Not sure what their processes is to authenticate but I'm still getting a second opinion.




Get it authenticated on the LV Authentication thread.


----------



## Lisay3

How do I do that?


----------



## NANI1972

Lisay3 said:


> I purchased a LV Evora you trendy a couple of weeks ago and After receiving it I'm was not sure It was authentic so I shipped it back to them and they confirmed that it was authentic. Not sure what their processes is to authenticate but I'm still getting a second opinion.



You sent it back without having it authenticated yourself? Did you contact the seller?

You could have had it authenticated in the LV forum, there is a thread there for that.


----------



## Lisay3

NANI1972 said:


> You sent it back without having it authenticated yourself? Did you contact the seller?
> 
> You could have had it authenticated in the LV forum, there is a thread there for that.[/QUOT
> 
> Yes, I sent back before doing it myself, however I told pic and still plan on doing it.
> They emailed saying that the bag is authentic how ever they can give me anything in writing and if I wanted a third opinion they would recommend a company and reimburse me for the authentication.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lisay3 said:


> Yes, I sent back before doing it myself, however I told pic and still plan on doing it.
> They emailed saying that the bag is authentic how ever they can give me anything in writing and if I wanted a third opinion they would recommend a company and reimburse me for the authentication.


You're doing things in the wrong order. Not everyone has items authenticated before buying although that's the thing that should be done first. 

But if you didn't authenticate prior to buying, you certainly should have verified that your assumption was accurate before accusing and returning to the seller.


----------



## Lisay3

Yes maybe I should have authenticated before purchase, however I didn't.  Tradesy policy is if you have questions about authentic you can send to them and they verify. I don't see anything wrong with that. I'm not going to spend that kind of money on anything and have doubts about if this real or not.


----------



## poopsie

Lisay3 said:


> Yes maybe I should have authenticated before purchase, however I didn't.  Tradesy policy is if you have questions about authentic you can send to them and they verify. I don't see anything wrong with that. I'm not going to spend that kind of money on anything and have doubts about if this real or not.





Then, please shop retail where you won't have any doubts about whether something is real or not. Sorry to be so blunt but you are a seller's nightmare. You refuse to take any responsibility in the transaction. Hopefully Tradesy keeps track of problem buyers as I sell there and I don't want some buyers remorse crap ruining what I consider to be a viable alternative to the horrors of Ebay.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

poopsie said:


> Then, please shop retail where you won't have any doubts about whether something is real or not. Sorry to be so blunt but you are a seller's nightmare. You refuse to take any responsibility in the transaction. Hopefully Tradesy keeps track of problem buyers as I sell there and I don't want some buyers remorse crap ruining what I consider to be a viable alternative to the horrors of Ebay.




I was going to say something but you said it much better. 

The seller is being penalized because the buyer (1) chose not to have it authenticated before making the purchase and then (2) decided to send it back just because she "wasn't sure" without seeking any authenticating opinion.
The fund was being withheld due to no fault of her.


----------



## speedygirl45

Prettyn said:


> Do we have a list of reputable sellers on tradesy  for Chanel , Louis Vuitton and Hermes? I wonder if we have any Japanese sellers on tradesy? I love buying from them on eBay.


I was scared to share this but the TPF community has been so good to me that I want to contribute too. Here is a japanese seller I found: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/garoluxury/

And you're right about the Japanese, they are very meticulous about caring for their things and it shows in their resellers


----------



## Prettyn

speedygirl45 said:


> I was scared to share this but the TPF community has been so good to me that I want to contribute too. Here is a japanese seller I found: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/garoluxury/
> 
> And you're right about the Japanese, they are very meticulous about caring for their things and it shows in their resellers


Thanks, looks like very nice stuff.


----------



## BeenBurned

rebelr said:


> I see all the facebook complaints they received were deleted...


I question the integrity of any company who deletes legitimate criticism. 

Any business is going have happy customers and unhappy customers but it's good practice to allow others to see that in real life, you can't please everyone. Companies who remove critical comments, yelp reviews, etc., seem to be hiding something and would make me wonder what else they're preventing me from seeing.


----------



## NANI1972

I just had a buyer provide their PO box for delivery, the item shows as available for pick up at the PO.
Just got a message from the buyer that USPS does NOT deliver to PO Boxes. What? I have sent items to PO boxes plenty of times. Is this a new rule or is the buyer playing a game? She asked me to forward the package to her home address (which I am not going to do).


----------



## rebelr

NANI1972 said:


> I just had a buyer provide their PO box for delivery, the item shows as available for pick up at the PO.
> Just got a message from the buyer that USPS does NOT deliver to PO Boxes. What? I have sent items to PO boxes plenty of times. Is this a new rule or is the buyer playing a game? She asked me to forward the package to her home address (which I am not going to do).



Sounds fishy, don't do it....


----------



## rebelr

BeenBurned said:


> I question the integrity of any company who deletes legitimate criticism.
> 
> Any business is going have happy customers and unhappy customers but it's good practice to allow others to see that in real life, you can't please everyone. Companies who remove critical comments, yelp reviews, etc., seem to be hiding something and would make me wonder what else they're preventing me from seeing.



I've been doing my research today and they had more bad experiences and complaints than good. All about the same thing. They don't pay sellers. Some sellers sent in their items, it shows as delivered and SH claimed they never received it and won't pay either. Many sellers have been waiting a month or more. Their are buyers that for example ordered a 7.5 shoe and were sent a 7 but Shop Hers says oh that shoe fits like a 7.5 so we won't accept a return...

That Jaclyn Shandfeld is taking selfies on the beach and posting successful business woman articles while people are complaining. I will be much more careful about doing business online from this point on. These people are ruthless with other peoples money....


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> I just had a buyer provide their PO box for delivery, the item shows as available for pick up at the PO.
> Just got a message from the buyer that USPS does NOT deliver to PO Boxes. What? I have sent items to PO boxes plenty of times. Is this a new rule or is the buyer playing a game? She asked me to forward the package to her home address (which I am not going to do).


I've had a PO box for years and they certainly DO deliver to them. if the item is small enough to fit in the box, they scan as delivered and put it into the box. If the package is too large for the box, they put a yellow slip in the box letting the renter know to come to the counter to retrieve their item.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> I've had a PO box for years and they certainly DO deliver to them. if the item is small enough to fit in the box, they scan as delivered and put it into the box. If the package is too large for the box, they put a yellow slip in the box letting the renter know to come to the counter to retrieve their item.




Yep that ^^^

It's exactly like a mail box only more secure.. At least it's supposed to be more secure..
I live rural, VERY rural & they never drive down the driveway to deliver packages, they always leave the yellow slip. I actually prefer this- it's more safe IMHO. 



Perhaps the buyer was thinking of UPS?? _Trying to give the benefit of doubt here.._


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> I've had a PO box for years and they certainly DO deliver to them. if the item is small enough to fit in the box, they scan as delivered and put it into the box. If the package is too large for the box, they put a yellow slip in the box letting the renter know to come to the counter to retrieve their item.







PikaboICU said:


> Yep that ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly like a mail box only more secure.. At least it's supposed to be more secure..
> 
> I live rural, VERY rural & they never drive down the driveway to deliver packages, they always leave the yellow slip. I actually prefer this- it's more safe IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the buyer was thinking of UPS?? _Trying to give the benefit of doubt here.._




She has since messaged me saying she was confused, which I don't understand because I said USPS and there's also the tracking number so I'm still not sure what's going on. 
Thanks for the reply ladies.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I had someone message me today offering $25 for a $50 item I'm selling. Is this standard to offer 50%? I replied with $45. Should've just ignored this person because her reply was "I just bought the same item NEW for the same price." Then why are you bothering me?! I don't understand this reply. Also, I listed my item as gently used even though there is no sign of wear because I like to be conservative. Beyond annoying.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> I just had a buyer provide their PO box for delivery, the item shows as available for pick up at the PO.
> 
> Just got a message from the buyer that USPS does NOT deliver to PO Boxes. What? I have sent items to PO boxes plenty of times. Is this a new rule or is the buyer playing a game? She asked me to forward the package to her home address (which I am not going to do).




Is the buyer in Manhattan by any chance? I've had two PO boxes in different locations and they don't accept items that are bigger then the box itself. They don't allow "hold for pick up" like fedex and such. They would only hold items if you missed the delivery to your home and are left with a doortag.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Is the buyer in Manhattan by any chance? I've had two PO boxes in different locations and they don't accept items that are bigger then the box itself. They don't allow "hold for pick up" like fedex and such. They would only hold items if you missed the delivery to your home and are left with a doortag.


Wow, how can they have different rules for different post offices? How is the sender supposed to know this?


----------



## Prettyn

AnnaFreud said:


> I had someone message me today offering $25 for a $50 item I'm selling. Is this standard to offer 50%? I replied with $45. Should've just ignored this person because her reply was "I just bought the same item NEW for the same price." Then why are you bothering me?! I don't understand this reply. Also, I listed my item as gently used even though there is no sign of wear because I like to be conservative. Beyond annoying.


Yes, they are looking for a bargain. I just message them back and tell them I'm sorry my price is firm.


----------



## Ladyb72

I thinking about buying a chanel bag on tradesy for my personal use. But I'm afraid to buy a chanel bag on tradesy. How likely would it be for the bag to be fake? Please, help. Thanks.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladyb72 said:


> I thinking about buying a chanel bag on tradesy for my personal use. But I'm afraid to buy a chanel bag on tradesy. How likely would it be for the bag to be fake? Please, help. Thanks.




Have it authenticated in the Chanel forum before you purchase.


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Is the buyer in Manhattan by any chance? I've had two PO boxes in different locations and they don't accept items that are bigger then the box itself. They don't allow "hold for pick up" like fedex and such. They would only hold items if you missed the delivery to your home and are left with a doortag.




No, not in Manhattan. The tracking shows that it's available for pick up at the buyers PO Box.
That policy of the PO not excepting packages that are bigger than the PO Box is ridiculous because obviously if they're holding it for people who missed delivery at home what's the difference?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> No, not in Manhattan. The tracking shows that it's available for pick up at the buyers PO Box.
> That policy of the PO not excepting packages that are bigger than the PO Box is ridiculous because obviously if they're holding it for people who missed delivery at home what's the difference?




I asked a worker there the same thing! He said there are so many businesses in the past the abuse the PO boxes and have tons of packages shipped to there - the chances of someone missing a large quantity of delivers is unlikely.  I guess it makes sense as it is Nyc after all and in general the post offices i use are quite small.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

NANI1972 said:


> Have it authenticated in the Chanel forum before you purchase.


Very likely if you're not careful. Also many items there are not in the sellers possession. They buy from another Japanese site after you buy from them.


----------



## PikaboICU

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Is the buyer in Manhattan by any chance? I've had two PO boxes in different locations and they don't accept items that are bigger then the box itself. They don't allow "hold for pick up" like fedex and such. They would only hold items if you missed the delivery to your home and are left with a doortag.





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I asked a worker there the same thing! He said there are so many businesses in the past the abuse the PO boxes and have tons of packages shipped to there - the chances of someone missing a large quantity of delivers is unlikely.  I guess it makes sense as it is Nyc after all and in general the post offices i use are quite small.




I don't believe that's even legal.. Many people have PO boxes and no actual physical address.I know several long haul truck drivers that live in their truck- they have PO boxes and that's it.. The USPS is Federal thus the same rules for all 50 states, if a PO is refusing packages, they need to be reported. Further, businesses ARE allowed to have PO boxes! The USPS can NOT put a limit on items you are allowed to receive.
If it's shipped via the USPS they must accept & hold it.

Now if you're talking about the USPS accepting packages from UPS or Fedex, DHL and other alternate shipping services, they can refuse. Many businesses refuse to ship to PO boxes but a post office cannot refuse a USPS shipped package that's addressed to a PO box.


----------



## love2sh0p

PikaboICU said:


> I don't believe that's even legal.. Many people have PO boxes and no actual physical address.I know several long haul truck drivers that live in their truck- they have PO boxes and that's it.. The USPS is Federal thus the same rules for all 50 states, if a PO is refusing packages, they need to be reported. Further, businesses ARE allowed to have PO boxes!
> If it's shipped via the USPS they must accept & hold it.
> 
> Now if you're talking UPS or Fedex, DHL and other alternate shipping services, they can refuse. Many businesses refuse to ship to PO boxes but a post office cannot refuse a USPS shipped package that's addressed to a PO box.



What post offices do you use in NYC do you use? If you go to bigger branches in NYC they do accept packages with your PO box.... no questions.   The one in my neighboorhood (UWS) also doesn't accept packages if it doesn't fit in your box but you have the option to simply get a bigger PO box or I believe you can pay extra for the service. I will say the post offices in NYC run quite differently then anywhere else i've seen.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

PikaboICU said:


> I don't believe that's even legal.. Many people have PO boxes and no actual physical address.I know several long haul truck drivers that live in their truck- they have PO boxes and that's it.. The USPS is Federal thus the same rules for all 50 states, if a PO is refusing packages, they need to be reported. Further, businesses ARE allowed to have PO boxes! The USPS can NOT put a limit on items you are allowed to receive.
> If it's shipped via the USPS they must accept & hold it.
> 
> Now if you're talking about the USPS accepting packages from UPS or Fedex, DHL and other alternate shipping services, they can refuse. Many businesses refuse to ship to PO boxes but a post office cannot refuse a USPS shipped package that's addressed to a PO box.


I know our area Postmaster has decided to refuse to work with the UPS/USPS deal. So sellers like hsn or qvc that use UPS must specify that the item be sent all the way with UPS and not passed to local PO because of small size. If it is it will be stamped undeliverable as addressed. It takes weeks to return to sender. We would get UPS tracking and then the item would just disappear. My mother is in a different state and her Postmaster has odd rules too. I can't send packagess to her via USPS either.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

NANI1972 said:


> Have it authenticated in the Chanel forum before you purchase.


The Chanel ATC won't authenticate items on Tradesy.


----------



## PikaboICU

love2sh0p said:


> What post offices do you use in NYC do you use? If you go to bigger branches in NYC they do accept packages with your PO box.... no questions.   The one in my neighboorhood (UWS) also doesn't accept packages if it doesn't fit in your box but you have the option to simply get a bigger PO box or I believe you can pay extra for the service. I will say the post offices in NYC run quite differently then anywhere else i've seen.






Puttin On Ayers said:


> I know our area Postmaster has decided to refuse to work with the UPS/USPS deal. So sellers like hsn or qvc that use UPS must specify that the item be sent all the way with UPS and not passed to local PO because of small size. If it is it will be stamped undeliverable as addressed. It takes weeks to return to sender. We would get UPS tracking and then the item would just disappear. My mother is in a different state and her Postmaster has odd rules too. I can't send packagess to her via USPS either.



I wonder how they're getting away with that..
Are those USPS branches? Or private owned places that offer PO boxes?
This doesn't seem legal to me- the USPS is a Govt operated entity and is supposed to have Federal rules & regs..

The largest boxes that I've ever heard of are about 22 inches and very few of the packages I receive would fit in there.. It seems they are denying you the right to full mail service, especially those that don't have a physical address. 

I can't find any info about this online- all the rules seem to be nationwide on their website...
Strange.. I would be PO'd (no pun intended) if they refused to hold my packages..
What do they do with them when nobody is home? They must have a holding area..


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

PikaboICU said:


> I wonder how they're getting away with that..
> Are those USPS branches? Or private owned places that offer PO boxes?
> This doesn't seem legal to me- the USPS is a Govt operated entity and is supposed to have Federal rules & regs..
> 
> The largest boxes that I've ever heard of are about 22 inches and very few of the packages I receive would fit in there.. It seems they are denying you the right to full mail service, especially those that don't have a physical address.
> 
> I can't find any info about this online- all the rules seem to be nationwide on their website...
> Strange.. I would be PO'd (no pun intended) if they refused to hold my packages..
> What do they do with them when nobody is home? They must have a holding area..


United States Post Offices but a lot depends on the Postmaster. That's why I complained to  HSN and QVC since they had a large interest. This has gone on the last 18 months.


----------



## love2sh0p

PikaboICU said:


> I wonder how they're getting away with that..
> Are those USPS branches? Or private owned places that offer PO boxes?
> This doesn't seem legal to me- the USPS is a Govt operated entity and is supposed to have Federal rules & regs..
> 
> The largest boxes that I've ever heard of are about 22 inches and very few of the packages I receive would fit in there.. It seems they are denying you the right to full mail service, especially those that don't have a physical address.
> 
> I can't find any info about this online- all the rules seem to be nationwide on their website...
> Strange.. I would be PO'd (no pun intended) if they refused to hold my packages..
> What do they do with them when nobody is home? They must have a holding area..



i am referring to USPS branches. there are "main" branches in the city that are much bigger .. When i'm not home my packages are held for pick up at a larger branch about 6 blocks away and not at my local USPS (which is literally accross the street and the size of a convenience store). When I say bigger I mean that branch has about 15 service windows which the one across the street has about 3. Come to think of it I don't think i've ever seen anyone actually "pick up" a package at my nearest USPS


----------



## BeenBurned

AnnaFreud said:


> I had someone message me today offering $25 for a $50 item I'm selling. Is this standard to offer 50%? I replied with $45. Should've just ignored this person because her reply was "I just bought the same item NEW for the same price." Then why are you bothering me?! I don't understand this reply. Also, I listed my item as gently used even though there is no sign of wear because I like to be conservative. Beyond annoying.


Depending on the price/value of an item, generally I think requesting a 50% discount is excessive, but as a buyer, I wouldn't be happy with a $45 counteroffer (from seller) on a $50 item. Why have a b.o. if you aren't going to let the buyer feel as though she's getting a deal?


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> Depending on the price/value of an item, generally I think requesting a 50% discount is excessive, but as a buyer, I wouldn't be happy with a $45 counteroffer (from seller) on a $50 item. Why have a b.o. if you aren't going to let the buyer feel as though she's getting a deal?



There's actually no best offer option on Tradesy and even when I physically write "PRICE IS FIRM" (on rare/incredibly sought after items) on the listing, people still send ridiculously low BOs. There's no respect given to sellers so why even consider offering a "deal" to these buyers? If you can't afford it, you really should just move on.


----------



## AnnaFreud

BeenBurned said:


> Depending on the price/value of an item, generally I think requesting a 50% discount is excessive, but as a buyer, I wouldn't be happy with a $45 counteroffer (from seller) on a $50 item. Why have a b.o. if you aren't going to let the buyer feel as though she's getting a deal?




$5 off a $50 item is a 10% discount which is what Tradesy offers when they do a sale. Also I didn't realize Tradesy has a best offer option. I am happy to communicate with potential buyers but not if their request is ridiculous.


----------



## AnnaFreud

ThisVNchick said:


> There's actually no best offer option on Tradesy and even when I physically write "PRICE IS FIRM" (on rare/incredibly sought after items) on the listing, people still send ridiculously low BOs. There's no respect given to sellers so why even consider offering a "deal" to these buyers? If you can't afford it, you really should just move on.




Thank you! Well said.


----------



## jellyv

NANI1972 said:


> I just had a buyer provide their PO box for delivery, the item shows as available for pick up at the PO.
> 
> Just got a message from the buyer that USPS does NOT deliver to PO Boxes. What? I have sent items to PO boxes plenty of times. Is this a new rule or is the buyer playing a game? She asked me to forward the package to her home address (which I am not going to do).




Of course USPS delivers to PO Boxes, which are of course ONLY at US Post Offices! What a ridiculous claim.

UPS doesn't.


----------



## whateve

Puttin On Ayers said:


> The Chanel ATC won't authenticate items on Tradesy.


Why?


----------



## whateve

I transferred money out of Tradesy today and within about an hour, the money was in my Paypal account. I thought it took several days last time.


----------



## NANI1972

AnnaFreud said:


> $5 off a $50 item is a 10% discount which is what Tradesy offers when they do a sale. Also I didn't realize Tradesy has a best offer option. I am happy to communicate with potential buyers but not if their request is ridiculous.




There isn't a best offer option, buyers take it upon themselves to message sellers with offers, it's up to you wether you want to negotiate on your price.


----------



## AnnaFreud

whateve said:


> I transferred money out of Tradesy today and within about an hour, the money was in my Paypal account. I thought it took several days last time.




It always says it could take up to several days but the money is usually in my pp account within an hour or two.


----------



## AnnaFreud

So strange that funds for some items sold are released right away while others are in escrow for 4 days after it's delivered. I can't make sense out of it. Had a $90 purchase go straight into my account but $33 purchase is beings held. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> I transferred money out of Tradesy today and within about an hour, the money was in my Paypal account. I thought it took several days last time.




They told me it takes 3-5 business days. You got lucky or something?!


----------



## s.tighe

AnnaFreud said:


> So strange that funds for some items sold are released right away while others are in escrow for 4 days after it's delivered. I can't make sense out of it. Had a $90 purchase go straight into my account but $33 purchase is beings held. Makes no sense to me.



If your item is considered a "luxury" item they hold the funds for 4 days to allow the buyer to inspect, if it is not considered "luxury" the funds are not held. Case in point:

I sold a pair of pre-loved Rag & Bone boots for $225 - funds not held.
I sold a Gucci dust bag-- A DUST BAG!-- for $30 - funds were held. 

Wedding and special occasion clothes (gowns) are final sale and non returnable, so those get funded immediately as well. I sold a $400 white Alice & Olivia Gown to an adorable girl who was going to wear it to her prom for $200... funds not held at all.

I've sold quite a bit of stuff on Tradesy. The general rules of bargain hunters apply there as everwhere... No matter how thorough you are in your listing, they won't read it and won't pay attention to what you say in it, and they'll make lowball offers and ask stupid questions. 

I've been fortunate to have had MOSTLY super positive experiences with buyers on Tradesy, and with Tradesy itself. I've also had a SLEW of annoying lowballers I've wanted to scream at (but didn't) and a few people who tried to return stuff just because they had buyers remorse. 

It is absolutely critical on Tradesy to write a really thorough description, be overly conservative in your estimation of an item's condition unless it is literally brand new and unused, and I ALWAYS ALWAYS put in a disclaimer that I will not confirm the sale of a luxury item (handbag) until I've had a message exchange with the buyer that they have had the item authenticated by the third party authenticator of their choice, or that they waive authentication because they know from their own experience that the item is authentic. 

This last bit is SUPER important because Tradesy's absolute weakest attribute IMO is that they are NOT product experts and they DO NOT, DO NOT, DO NOT enforce authenticity. In other words, they are more than happy to ALLOW inauthentic goods to be listed and sold, it is ENTIRELY INCUMBENT UPON THE BUYER TO DETERMINE AUTHENTICITY. I have flagged so many fake goods on Tradesy I can't even count them all, and they get taken down about 50% of the time if I'm being generous. And of the ones that do get taken down, they usually get reposted by the counterfeit seller within a matter of hours or days. So my advice is: Protect yourself SELLING, protect yourself BUYING!

That's the end of my Tradesy sermon! LOL


----------



## AnnaFreud

s.tighe said:


> If your item is considered a "luxury" item they hold the funds for 4 days to allow the buyer to inspect, if it is not considered "luxury" the funds are not held. Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> I sold a pair of pre-loved Rag & Bone boots for $225 - funds not held.
> 
> I sold a Gucci dust bag-- A DUST BAG!-- for $30 - funds were held.
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding and special occasion clothes (gowns) are final sale and non returnable, so those get funded immediately as well. I sold a $400 white Alice & Olivia Gown to an adorable girl who was going to wear it to her prom for $200... funds not held at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I've sold quite a bit of stuff on Tradesy. The general rules of bargain hunters apply there as everwhere... No matter how thorough you are in your listing, they won't read it and won't pay attention to what you say in it, and they'll make lowball offers and ask stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been fortunate to have had MOSTLY super positive experiences with buyers on Tradesy, and with Tradesy itself. I've also had a SLEW of annoying lowballers I've wanted to scream at (but didn't) and a few people who tried to return stuff just because they had buyers remorse.
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely critical on Tradesy to write a really thorough description, be overly conservative in your estimation of an item's condition unless it is literally brand new and unused, and I ALWAYS ALWAYS put in a disclaimer that I will not confirm the sale of a luxury item (handbag) until I've had a message exchange with the buyer that they have had the item authenticated by the third party authenticator of their choice, or that they waive authentication because they know from their own experience that the item is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> This last bit is SUPER important because Tradesy's absolute weakest attribute IMO is that they are NOT product experts and they DO NOT, DO NOT, DO NOT enforce authenticity. In other words, they are more than happy to ALLOW inauthentic goods to be listed and sold, it is ENTIRELY INCUMBENT UPON THE BUYER TO DETERMINE AUTHENTICITY. I have flagged so many fake goods on Tradesy I can't even count them all, and they get taken down about 50% of the time if I'm being generous. And of the ones that do get taken down, they usually get reposted by the counterfeit seller within a matter of hours or days. So my advice is: Protect yourself SELLING, protect yourself BUYING!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the end of my Tradesy sermon! LOL




Super useful, thanks! The $90 item was a Chloe wallet and the $30 item was a Kate Spade necklace. So who knows but what you said makes sense. So far I've had mainly positive experiences with selling even with the annoying lowball offers. The funny thing is those people never go through with the sale even when I lower the price and someone else ends up buying the same item for my asking price. Go figure.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> They told me it takes 3-5 business days. You got lucky or something?!


I guess I did! I've never had it this fast before.

I was actually hoping to leave part of the money in Tradesy in case I found something to buy, but there didn't seem to be an option to do that.


AnnaFreud said:


> Super useful, thanks! The $90 item was a Chloe wallet and the $30 item was a Kate Spade necklace. So who knows but what you said makes sense. So far I've had mainly positive experiences with selling even with the annoying lowball offers. The funny thing is those people never go through with the sale even when I lower the price and someone else ends up buying the same item for my asking price. Go figure.


When I sold Fossil, the funds were released immediately upon delivery. It happened once with Coach when their system accidentally dropped the brand name from my items.

I've only gotten a couple requests on Tradesy to lower my price. It happens all the time on ebay. And it is usually like you said, someone else comes along and buys it for the asking price. Except that lately, those sales are happening on Tradesy. Nothing is selling on ebay for me.


----------



## s.tighe

AnnaFreud said:


> Super useful, thanks! The $90 item was a Chloe wallet and the $30 item was a Kate Spade necklace. So who knows but what you said makes sense. So far I've had mainly positive experiences with selling even with the annoying lowball offers. The funny thing is those people never go through with the sale even when I lower the price and someone else ends up buying the same item for my asking price. Go figure.



This is so true about the lowballs not buying and other people coming in at a fair price. The psychology of it all is fascinating and exhausting at the same time. I've finally dumped a load of stuff at the local consignment store after months on Tradesy with no action. It gets tiring babysitting your listings and answering questions when you just want the stuff out of your closet already. Of course I'm more patient with bigger ticket items where paying 30-50% to a consigner means more money lost for me.


----------



## AnnaFreud

s.tighe said:


> This is so true about the lowballs not buying and other people coming in at a fair price. The psychology of it all is fascinating and exhausting at the same time. I've finally dumped a load of stuff at the local consignment store after months on Tradesy with no action. It gets tiring babysitting your listings and answering questions when you just want the stuff out of your closet already. Of course I'm more patient with bigger ticket items where paying 30-50% to a consigner means more money lost for me.




I did a major closet overhaul using Twice and ThredUp for clothes and shoes I wasn't wearing anymore. I save Tradesy for handbags and accessories. For me those things are easier to list and easier to sell. It's hard to take a good photo of say a shirt and too much of a hassle for me to take all of the measurements.


----------



## AnnaFreud

whateve said:


> I guess I did! I've never had it this fast before.
> 
> I was actually hoping to leave part of the money in Tradesy in case I found something to buy, but there didn't seem to be an option to do that.
> 
> When I sold Fossil, the funds were released immediately upon delivery. It happened once with Coach when their system accidentally dropped the brand name from my items.
> 
> I've only gotten a couple requests on Tradesy to lower my price. It happens all the time on ebay. And it is usually like you said, someone else comes along and buys it for the asking price. Except that lately, those sales are happening on Tradesy. Nothing is selling on ebay for me.




Nothing sells for me on eBay. Everything is on Tradesy now too. I'm averaging 2 sales per week here.


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> Nothing sells for me on eBay. Everything is on Tradesy now too. I'm averaging 2 sales per week here.


Only bags are selling for me on Tradesy. Once I sold a pair of sandals. If I ever sell more shoes, Tradesy is the only place I'd do it because I won't have to worry about them not fitting my buyer. 

My accessories aren't moving on Tradesy. I think that is partially because Tradesy's search function is horrible and they don't have the right categories for accessories. Most of mine end up in miscellaneous, and they still expect you to give measurements even if it doesn't make sense. I've noticed that many sellers don't realize that if you don't put in a style name for your item in this category it ends up titled as miscellaneous. 

I'm annoyed that my packages never get scanned until 2 days after I mail them out. My local post office never scans anything. They never get scanned until they leave the distribution center. I hope that doesn't affect how my items end up prioritized in Tradesy's search.


----------



## poopsie

ATM their website is down


back up now. I went to check on may recent sale and got error message. Not something you want to see with an $$$ item in transit.


----------



## Prettyn

I have sold three items on tradesy within three weeks. My items are moving faster on tradesy then they did on eBay .


----------



## Jackylane

I actually just sold a Bal Velo on Tradesy that I bought a few months ago off their site. I got the bag authenticated here received the bal and was in love with. However, after someone in my circle bought a lindy I decided I wanted to put the funds toward a Lindy of my own (b/c Lindy's are awesome). All is well until this afternoon when I look at the page where my funds are being released and it says, "return requested". They didn't e-mail me or notify me at all. I have received no message from the seller. So I chat with a CS rep and they tell me that my bag is being investigated for being *gasp* a "replica". I'm freaking out b/c this is my first time selling a bag and I don't want to be accused of something so terrible. I look in the Bal authentication forum and buyer has posted for authentication and low and behold someone authenticates it. I'm very frustrated at Tradesy at the moment and will never use them for buying again. I think there should have  been some form of communication to me as a seller that there was an accusation that my bag was fake. I can understand the need to protect their buyers and keep their credibility for "only authentic" guarantee, but as a seller it's frustrating.

Tradesy won't refund you your money unless the bag is proven to be misrepresented or a "replica". All other returns just give you a site credit. I wonder how many claims they get about these things because people have buyers remorse.


----------



## whateve

Jackylane said:


> I actually just sold a Bal Velo on Tradesy that I bought a few months ago off their site. I got the bag authenticated here received the bal and was in love with. However, after someone in my circle bought a lindy I decided I wanted to put the funds toward a Lindy of my own (b/c Lindy's are awesome). All is well until this afternoon when I look at the page where my funds are being released and it says, "return requested". They didn't e-mail me or notify me at all. I have received no message from the seller. So I chat with a CS rep and they tell me that my bag is being investigated for being *gasp* a "replica". I'm freaking out b/c this is my first time selling a bag and I don't want to be accused of something so terrible. I look in the Bal authentication forum and buyer has posted for authentication and low and behold someone authenticates it. I'm very frustrated at Tradesy at the moment and will never use them for buying again. I think there should have  been some form of communication to me as a seller that there was an accusation that my bag was fake. I can understand the need to protect their buyers and keep their credibility for "only authentic" guarantee, but as a seller it's frustrating.
> 
> Tradesy won't refund you your money unless the bag is proven to be misrepresented or a "replica". All other returns just give you a site credit. I wonder how many claims they get about these things because people have buyers remorse.


If this had happened on ebay, you might have been forced to take the return since ebay doesn't do authentications. I think on Tradesy you have a fighting chance. If they determine it is fake, then point them to the fact that you bought it on Tradesy, and if they won't give you your money back, initiate a credit card chargeback.


----------



## Adreena

Yes, if you bought it on Tradesy and they say its fake you should get a refund for what you paid, since they have an authentic guarantee.

I had my first scare on tradesy recently, tracking quit updating. It just said notice left for a long time, I scheduled a redelivery for the buyer and nothing.
I contacted Tradesy and they called the buyer to see if she got it, thankfully she was honest. They released my funds immediately afterwards.


----------



## uadjit

Jackylane said:


> I actually just sold a Bal Velo on Tradesy that I bought a few months ago off their site. I got the bag authenticated here received the bal and was in love with. However, after someone in my circle bought a lindy I decided I wanted to put the funds toward a Lindy of my own (b/c Lindy's are awesome). All is well until this afternoon when I look at the page where my funds are being released and it says, "return requested". They didn't e-mail me or notify me at all. I have received no message from the seller. So I chat with a CS rep and they tell me that my bag is being investigated for being *gasp* a "replica". I'm freaking out b/c this is my first time selling a bag and I don't want to be accused of something so terrible. I look in the Bal authentication forum and buyer has posted for authentication and low and behold someone authenticates it. I'm very frustrated at Tradesy at the moment and will never use them for buying again. I think there should have  been some form of communication to me as a seller that there was an accusation that my bag was fake. I can understand the need to protect their buyers and keep their credibility for "only authentic" guarantee, but as a seller it's frustrating.
> 
> Tradesy won't refund you your money unless the bag is proven to be misrepresented or a "replica". All other returns just give you a site credit. I wonder how many claims they get about these things because people have buyers remorse.



I'm sorry but that's just ridiculous. You bought the item on Tradesy and they are claiming it's fake now?? AND you've had it authenticated. I would call them and bring up both of these arguments. I might also send them an email with a link to the authentication. They really have no idea what they're doing with regard to authenticity, do they?


----------



## whateve

Adreena said:


> Yes, if you bought it on Tradesy and they say its fake you should get a refund for what you paid, since they have an authentic guarantee.
> 
> I had my first scare on tradesy recently, tracking quit updating. It just said notice left for a long time, I scheduled a redelivery for the buyer and nothing.
> I contacted Tradesy and they called the buyer to see if she got it, thankfully she was honest. They released my funds immediately afterwards.


If you use Tradesy's label then this wouldn't be your problem. As soon as the item shows up in tracking, it isn't your responsibility anymore.


----------



## s.tighe

Jackylane said:


> I actually just sold a Bal Velo on Tradesy that I bought a few months ago off their site. I got the bag authenticated here received the bal and was in love with. However, after someone in my circle bought a lindy I decided I wanted to put the funds toward a Lindy of my own (b/c Lindy's are awesome). All is well until this afternoon when I look at the page where my funds are being released and it says, "return requested". They didn't e-mail me or notify me at all. I have received no message from the seller. So I chat with a CS rep and they tell me that my bag is being investigated for being *gasp* a "replica".
> 
> Tradesy won't refund you your money unless the bag is proven to be misrepresented or a "replica". All other returns just give you a site credit. I wonder how many claims they get about these things because people have buyers remorse.





whateve said:


> If this had happened on ebay, you might have been forced to take the return since ebay doesn't do authentications. I think on Tradesy you have a fighting chance. If they determine it is fake, then point them to the fact that you bought it on Tradesy, and if they won't give you your money back, initiate a credit card chargeback.





Adreena said:


> Yes, if you bought it on Tradesy and they say its fake you should get a refund for what you paid, since they have an authentic guarantee.
> 
> I had my first scare on tradesy recently, tracking quit updating. It just said notice left for a long time, I scheduled a redelivery for the buyer and nothing.
> I contacted Tradesy and they called the buyer to see if she got it, thankfully she was honest. They released my funds to me immediately afterwards.





uadjit said:


> I'm sorry but that's just ridiculous. You bought the item on Tradesy and they are claiming it's fake now?? AND you've had it authenticated. I would call them and bring up both of these arguments. I might also send them an email with a link to the authentication. They really have no idea what they're doing with regard to authenticity, do they?





whateve said:


> If you use Tradesy's label then this wouldn't be your problem. As soon as the item shows up in tracking, it isn't your responsibility anymore.



Tradesy provides a marketplace and a service, but they do NOTHING to PROACTIVELY ENSURE AUTHENTICITY. Rather, they will step in if there is a claim that something is not authentic, or if there is a dispute over a return request. They operate on an honor system whereby they trust that listings are authentic. If you buy the item and find that it is not authentic, THEN they will get involved, but the process can be long and fraught with gray areas, because THEY decide who and how they'll authenticate something. 

Tradesy is notoriously oblivious and uncaring in terms of what gets listed on their site... they do not screen for authenticity and are only moderately responsive when someone uses the "flag" feature to inform them that something is fake. 

They are only too happy to collect the commission from all sales, real or fake, and leave it to the buyer to determine whether what they are going to buy, or have bought, is authentic. ****CAVEAT EMPTOR****

I can't tell you how many fake items I have flagged on Tradesy, and they get taken down *maybe* 50% of the time at best, but 99% of the time they pop right back up again.

To have the best experience SELLING on Tradesy, here is what I've learned:

1. Document EVERYTHING in photos. Maximize every single one of the 12 photos allowed, even if it means creating photo collages if you need more than 12 photos.

2. Write smart, DETAILED descriptions, and fill out all information accurately. 

Even if the buyer doesn't read it, Tradesy will review it if there is any dispute. If it is written in your description, the measurements, etc, the buyer has NO CHANCE to make a claim otherwise. I sold a Burberry jacket missing the size tag, which I clearly stated in my description, also stating that if the buyer has an issue with the size uncertainty, please do not buy. Well, the buyer claimed it was not sized correctly and tried to return. Because of what was written in my description, I got paid. Another time someone bought a scarf I was selling that was really more like a silk shawl. The size and dimensions were clearly stated in the measurements, which the buyer didn't read. She tried to return because it was larger than she thought, but I had documented the size accurately, so they released my funds immediately.

3. Communicate with your buyers. If not before the sale, the seller ALWAYS has to confirm a sale before Tradesy will complete it for the buyer. This is an opportunity to communicate with the buyer to ask if they have any questions.

4. MOST IMPORTANT! If you're selling a luxury item, ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS PUT A DISCLAIMER IN YOUR DESCRIPTION! 

State that you will not confirm a sale until you have exchanged a message with the buyer confirming that they have:

(a) had the item authenticated by the third party authenticator of their choice, or 

(b) that they will waive authentication because they know from their own research or experience that the item is authentic. 

Tradesy saves EVERY SINGLE MESSAGE YOU EXCHANGE and will go back to review them in the event of a dispute. At a minimum, this forces dishonest people to reconsider before they try to scam you, and they'll move on to a less savvy seller.

As a buyer:

1. Ask questions, research, authenticate, and follow your gut.

Sellers should write complete, honest descriptions. It always blows me away when they don't. It's flat out disrespectful to the person who wants to do business with you. Sadly, MOST people post woefully inadequate photos, information, or descriptions, and you're forced to ask questions and wait endlessly for a short reply that doesn't answer a third of your questions.  It can be supremely frustrating. 

>>If you're not getting satisfactory answers from a seller, or they seem evasive or rude or shady, MOVE ON. 

>>If your gut tells you something doesn't add up or isn't right, even if the item has been authenticated, follow your gut and move on.

>>If it's a brand or item you're not familiar with or don't know your size in, do some research before you purchase. For example If a brand of shoes runs large or small and you buy your normal size not knowing that, it's not the buyer's fault and you'll get a credit but not a refund. It is not the seller's responsibility to provide commentary on a certain style, only to state the labeled size, etc.

A word on shipping:

I always, always, always use the "use your own packaging/shipping" option. Tradesy MAKES TONS OF MONEY ON THEIR SHIPPING, AND THEY'RE SLOW AS [BLEEP]. Their "shipping kits" take forever to show up, and are usually inadequate packaging (hello? and ENVELOPE to ship a pair of cowboy boots??). 

If you are selling a luxury item, the premium on their shipping is INSANE and will result in more money for them and a much, much slower sale due to the much, much higher price. 

Usually you can ship USPS 2 day priority with signature and insurance for about a quarter (or less) of what Tradesy charges for luxury goods. The buyer still ultimately pays for it, because you punch in what the shipping cost will be, which is added to the sale price. By taking matters into your own hands everything happens faster (including you getting paid!!),  cheaper,  and results in better customer service/satisfaction for your buyer. IMO Tradesy's "free shipping" option is a TOTAL scam and adds zero security benefit (ALWAYS use tracking and signature confirmation though). 

I've personally experienced really excellent customer service with Tradesy, and I highly recommend the site, but only if you know how to move within their system for your own benefit and security.... NONE of which is clearly explained or outlined anywhere. They don't hold your hand any better than eBay does. And to whomever posted about about not getting any kind of alert when a buyer requests a return, I TOTALLY agree that it's a terrible, gaping hole in the way they operate and should be changed. 

If you read that whole post you deserve a medal. Sorry for being verbose!!!


----------



## whateve

s.tighe said:


> Tradesy provides a marketplace and a service, but they do NOTHING to PROACTIVELY ENSURE AUTHENTICITY. Rather, they will step in if there is a claim that something is not authentic, or if there is a dispute over a return request. They operate on an honor system whereby they trust that listings are authentic. If you buy the item and find that it is not authentic, THEN they will get involved, but the process can be long and fraught with gray areas, because THEY decide who and how they'll authenticate something.
> 
> Tradesy is notoriously oblivious and uncaring in terms of what gets listed on their site... they do not screen for authenticity and are only moderately responsive when someone uses the "flag" feature to inform them that something is fake.
> 
> They are only too happy to collect the commission from all sales, real or fake, and leave it to the buyer to determine whether what they are going to buy, or have bought, is authentic. ****CAVEAT EMPTOR****
> 
> I can't tell you how many fake items I have flagged on Tradesy, and they get taken down *maybe* 50% of the time at best, but 99% of the time they pop right back up again.
> 
> To have the best experience SELLING on Tradesy, here is what I've learned:
> 
> 1. Document EVERYTHING in photos. Maximize every single one of the 12 photos allowed, even if it means creating photo collages if you need more than 12 photos.
> 
> 2. Write smart, DETAILED descriptions, and fill out all information accurately.
> 
> Even if the buyer doesn't read it, Tradesy will review it if there is any dispute. If it is written in your description, the measurements, etc, the buyer has NO CHANCE to make a claim otherwise. I sold a Burberry jacket missing the size tag, which I clearly stated in my description, also stating that if the buyer has an issue with the size uncertainty, please do not buy. Well, the buyer claimed it was not sized correctly and tried to return. Because of what was written in my description, I got paid. Another time someone bought a scarf I was selling that was really more like a silk shawl. The size and dimensions were clearly stated in the measurements, which the buyer didn't read. She tried to return because it was larger than she thought, but I had documented the size accurately, so they released my funds immediately.
> 
> 3. Communicate with your buyers. If not before the sale, the seller ALWAYS has to confirm a sale before Tradesy will complete it for the buyer. This is an opportunity to communicate with the buyer to ask if they have any questions.
> 
> 4. MOST IMPORTANT! If you're selling a luxury item, ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS PUT A DISCLAIMER IN YOUR DESCRIPTION!
> 
> State that you will not confirm a sale until you have exchanged a message with the buyer confirming that they have:
> 
> (a) had the item authenticated by the third party authenticator of their choice, or
> 
> (b) that they will waive authentication because they know from their own research or experience that the item is authentic.
> 
> Tradesy saves EVERY SINGLE MESSAGE YOU EXCHANGE and will go back to review them in the event of a dispute. At a minimum, this forces dishonest people to reconsider before they try to scam you, and they'll move on to a less savvy seller.
> 
> As a buyer:
> 
> 1. Ask questions, research, authenticate, and follow your gut.
> 
> Sellers should write complete, honest descriptions. It always blows me away when they don't. It's flat out disrespectful to the person who wants to do business with you. Sadly, MOST people post woefully inadequate photos, information, or descriptions, and you're forced to ask questions and wait endlessly for a short reply that doesn't answer a third of your questions.  It can be supremely frustrating.
> 
> >>If you're not getting satisfactory answers from a seller, or they seem evasive or rude or shady, MOVE ON.
> 
> >>If your gut tells you something doesn't add up or isn't right, even if the item has been authenticated, follow your gut and move on.
> 
> >>If it's a brand or item you're not familiar with or don't know your size in, do some research before you purchase. For example If a brand of shoes runs large or small and you buy your normal size not knowing that, it's not the buyer's fault and you'll get a credit but not a refund. It is not the seller's responsibility to provide commentary on a certain style, only to state the labeled size, etc.
> 
> A word on shipping:
> 
> I always, always, always use the "use your own packaging/shipping" option. Tradesy MAKES TONS OF MONEY ON THEIR SHIPPING, AND THEY'RE SLOW AS [BLEEP]. Their "shipping kits" take forever to show up, and are usually inadequate packaging (hello? and ENVELOPE to ship a pair of cowboy boots??).
> 
> If you are selling a luxury item, the premium on their shipping is INSANE and will result in more money for them and a much, much slower sale due to the much, much higher price.
> 
> Usually you can ship USPS 2 day priority with signature and insurance for about a quarter (or less) of what Tradesy charges for luxury goods. The buyer still ultimately pays for it, because you punch in what the shipping cost will be, which is added to the sale price. By taking matters into your own hands everything happens faster (including you getting paid!!),  cheaper,  and results in better customer service/satisfaction for your buyer. IMO Tradesy's "free shipping" option is a TOTAL scam and adds zero security benefit (ALWAYS use tracking and signature confirmation though).
> 
> I've personally experienced really excellent customer service with Tradesy, and I highly recommend the site, but only if you know how to move within their system for your own benefit and security.... NONE of which is clearly explained or outlined anywhere. They don't hold your hand any better than eBay does. And to whomever posted about about not getting any kind of alert when a buyer requests a return, I TOTALLY agree that it's a terrible, gaping hole in the way they operate and should be changed.
> 
> If you read that whole post you deserve a medal. Sorry for being verbose!!!


We have a difference of opinion. I mostly sell items between $50 and $200. I never use the shipping kit but I love using Tradesy's label because the responsibility for making sure the package makes it all the way to the buyer ends once my label gets scanned by the post office. There have been situations where items were undeliverable; if the seller used Tradesy's label, the package gets returned to Tradesy and the seller gets her money regardless of whether or not Tradesy can find the buyer. 

I listed a purse the other day for $175. Tradesy's shipping cost is only $8.27. If I shipped it myself, even without insurance, it would probably cost me at least $15. On another occasion I sold a bag for around $500. Tradesy's shipping was $33. To me that was worth it because I'm not used to selling more expensive items. Every time I've sold a higher priced item on ebay and had to get a signature, it has been a disaster. If I'm selling something small like a wallet or jewelry, then I'll use my own postage because I can ship it for under $5.

I wonder if their postage calculator charges more for luxury brands even if the listed price is the same.

I'm sure that what you do in requiring the buyer to affirm they will get the item authenticated gives  you peace of mind, but I think I would lose sales that way. 

Ebay doesn't do anything proactively to ensure authenticity either. I had a buyer on ebay claim an item I sold was fake. It wasn't, but since ebay doesn't get involved in authentications, I had to accept the return, pay the return shipping, and then call ebay to get the defect removed. If that same transaction had happened on Tradesy, at least I would have a chance that Tradesy would determine it was authentic. On ebay, a seller can be forced to take a return even if she does nothing wrong. On ebay, if you don't accept returns, a buyer has an incentive to lie or damage an item in order to force the return. Even if you accept returns, the buyer may do this just to avoid having to pay shipping. I think Tradesy solves some of these problems. Not all, but it is safer for sellers than ebay in my opinion.


----------



## jmc3007

s.tighe said:


> Tradesy provides a marketplace and a service, but they do NOTHING to PROACTIVELY ENSURE AUTHENTICITY. Rather, they will step in if there is a claim that something is not authentic, or if there is a dispute over a return request. They operate on an honor system whereby they trust that listings are authentic. If you buy the item and find that it is not authentic, THEN they will get involved, but the process can be long and fraught with gray areas, because THEY decide who and how they'll authenticate something.
> 
> Tradesy is notoriously oblivious and uncaring in terms of what gets listed on their site... they do not screen for authenticity and are only moderately responsive when someone uses the "flag" feature to inform them that something is fake.
> 
> They are only too happy to collect the commission from all sales, real or fake, and leave it to the buyer to determine whether what they are going to buy, or have bought, is authentic. ****CAVEAT EMPTOR****
> 
> I can't tell you how many fake items I have flagged on Tradesy, and they get taken down *maybe* 50% of the time at best, but 99% of the time they pop right back up again.
> 
> To have the best experience SELLING on Tradesy, here is what I've learned:
> 
> 1. Document EVERYTHING in photos. Maximize every single one of the 12 photos allowed, even if it means creating photo collages if you need more than 12 photos.
> 
> 2. Write smart, DETAILED descriptions, and fill out all information accurately.
> 
> Even if the buyer doesn't read it, Tradesy will review it if there is any dispute. If it is written in your description, the measurements, etc, the buyer has NO CHANCE to make a claim otherwise. I sold a Burberry jacket missing the size tag, which I clearly stated in my description, also stating that if the buyer has an issue with the size uncertainty, please do not buy. Well, the buyer claimed it was not sized correctly and tried to return. Because of what was written in my description, I got paid. Another time someone bought a scarf I was selling that was really more like a silk shawl. The size and dimensions were clearly stated in the measurements, which the buyer didn't read. She tried to return because it was larger than she thought, but I had documented the size accurately, so they released my funds immediately.
> 
> 3. Communicate with your buyers. If not before the sale, the seller ALWAYS has to confirm a sale before Tradesy will complete it for the buyer. This is an opportunity to communicate with the buyer to ask if they have any questions.
> 
> 4. MOST IMPORTANT! If you're selling a luxury item, ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS PUT A DISCLAIMER IN YOUR DESCRIPTION!
> 
> State that you will not confirm a sale until you have exchanged a message with the buyer confirming that they have:
> 
> (a) had the item authenticated by the third party authenticator of their choice, or
> 
> (b) that they will waive authentication because they know from their own research or experience that the item is authentic.
> 
> Tradesy saves EVERY SINGLE MESSAGE YOU EXCHANGE and will go back to review them in the event of a dispute. At a minimum, this forces dishonest people to reconsider before they try to scam you, and they'll move on to a less savvy seller.
> 
> As a buyer:
> 
> 1. Ask questions, research, authenticate, and follow your gut.
> 
> Sellers should write complete, honest descriptions. It always blows me away when they don't. It's flat out disrespectful to the person who wants to do business with you. Sadly, MOST people post woefully inadequate photos, information, or descriptions, and you're forced to ask questions and wait endlessly for a short reply that doesn't answer a third of your questions.  It can be supremely frustrating.
> 
> >>If you're not getting satisfactory answers from a seller, or they seem evasive or rude or shady, MOVE ON.
> 
> >>If your gut tells you something doesn't add up or isn't right, even if the item has been authenticated, follow your gut and move on.
> 
> >>If it's a brand or item you're not familiar with or don't know your size in, do some research before you purchase. For example If a brand of shoes runs large or small and you buy your normal size not knowing that, it's not the buyer's fault and you'll get a credit but not a refund. It is not the seller's responsibility to provide commentary on a certain style, only to state the labeled size, etc.
> 
> A word on shipping:
> 
> I always, always, always use the "use your own packaging/shipping" option. Tradesy MAKES TONS OF MONEY ON THEIR SHIPPING, AND THEY'RE SLOW AS [BLEEP]. Their "shipping kits" take forever to show up, and are usually inadequate packaging (hello? and ENVELOPE to ship a pair of cowboy boots??).
> 
> If you are selling a luxury item, the premium on their shipping is INSANE and will result in more money for them and a much, much slower sale due to the much, much higher price.
> 
> Usually you can ship USPS 2 day priority with signature and insurance for about a quarter (or less) of what Tradesy charges for luxury goods. The buyer still ultimately pays for it, because you punch in what the shipping cost will be, which is added to the sale price. By taking matters into your own hands everything happens faster (including you getting paid!!),  cheaper,  and results in better customer service/satisfaction for your buyer. IMO Tradesy's "free shipping" option is a TOTAL scam and adds zero security benefit (ALWAYS use tracking and signature confirmation though).
> 
> I've personally experienced really excellent customer service with Tradesy, and I highly recommend the site, but only if you know how to move within their system for your own benefit and security.... NONE of which is clearly explained or outlined anywhere. They don't hold your hand any better than eBay does. And to whomever posted about about not getting any kind of alert when a buyer requests a return, I TOTALLY agree that it's a terrible, gaping hole in the way they operate and should be changed.
> 
> If you read that whole post you deserve a medal. Sorry for being verbose!!!


Amen to the n-th degree.  This should become a MUST READ sticky post in the Tradesy forum.

So true about shipping, they just lost a buy cuz shipping kit to seller got lost in the mail so by the time everything is sorted out it will have been more than 10 days from purchase date which is deadline for cancellation request.  Ugh why would they ever want to be in the logistics space to make a few extra bucks when USPS couldn't even hack it.


----------



## EGBDF

Ugh, What in the world is going on with Tradesy's shipping prices?
They used to be in increments of whole dollars or fifty cents, now they are are all over the place, and don't seem to correspond with the selling price of the item. If I sell one item for $150, the shipping cost is 8.27, yet another item I list for $150 has a $15.12 or so shipping cost.

Pay attention if you are editing the price of your items, because if you're using Tradesy's shipping label the cost may change (up or down!)

eta: and sometimes it changes the shipping price AFTER I have hit the save button after editing&#8230;..have no idea what's going on


----------



## Prettyn

EGBDF said:


> Ugh, What in the world is going on with Tradesy's shipping prices?
> They used to be in increments of whole dollars or fifty cents, now they are are all over the place, and don't seem to correspond with the selling price of the item. If I sell one item for $150, the shipping cost is 8.27, yet another item I list for $150 has a $15.12 or so shipping cost.
> 
> Pay attention if you are editing the price of your items, because if you're using Tradesy's shipping label the cost may change (up or down!)
> 
> eta: and sometimes it changes the shipping price AFTER I have hit the save button after editing&#8230;..have no idea what's going on


I always do my own shipping and use UPS with signature confirmation for all of my items on tradesy. I think it's a good idea to state in the description for  luxury designer items as a  disclaimer to get the item authenticated before purchase. I noticed too that tradesy is not pulling fake items off their site. Its too bad that tradesy can't have standards like yoogis closet.


----------



## EGBDF

Prettyn said:


> I always do my own shipping and use UPS with signature confirmation for all of my items on tradesy. I think it's a good idea to state in the description for  luxury designer items as a  disclaimer to get the item authenticated before purchase. I noticed too that tradesy is not pulling fake items off their site. Its too bad that tradesy can't have standards like yoogis closet.



So far I have liked using Tradesy's shipping because it's SO easy. I am not selling high end brands, more contemporary designers. I just started selling on ebay and it is so complicated. I want simple.
Whatever is going on w/Tradesy's shipping right now is annoying to me.


----------



## s.tighe

EGBDF said:


> Ugh, What in the world is going on with Tradesy's shipping prices?
> They used to be in increments of whole dollars or fifty cents, now they are are all over the place, and don't seem to correspond with the selling price of the item. If I sell one item for $150, the shipping cost is 8.27, yet another item I list for $150 has a $15.12 or so shipping cost.
> 
> Pay attention if you are editing the price of your items, because if you're using Tradesy's shipping label the cost may change (up or down!)
> 
> eta: and sometimes it changes the shipping price AFTER I have hit the save button after editing..have no idea what's going on



Read above a few posts ^^^ Part of what Tradesy is doing is ensuring they make a fat chunk of change (percentage wise) on shipping whatever you sell, above and beyond the 9% they already charge. Their shipping is a scam and it is tragic, and it results in much worse buyer satisfaction because it is usually slow and adds substantially to the price of your item unnecessarily (at NO benefit to you). 

Unless you have to trek over land and sea to get to a post office, it's ALWAYS better to set your own terms (i.e. prices) for shipping and do it yourself. Maybe not as convenient, but one time I waited for a "shipping kit" a FULL SEVEN DAYS to reach me, and I am LESS THAN 50 MILES from their HQ in Los Angeles. Moreover, they sent me an ENVELOPE, yes, an ENVELOPE, to ship a pair of very substantial cowboy boots. The boots didn't even fit in the envelope, so all the waiting wasn't even worth it and I wound up shipping myself anyway (and Tradesy refunded me for the cost). The  effort to ship yourself is worth it all around, even if you have to add an extra errand to your schedule to get to the P.O.


----------



## EGBDF

s.tighe said:


> Read above a few posts ^^^ Part of what Tradesy is doing is ensuring they make a fat chunk of change (percentage wise) on shipping whatever you sell, above and beyond the 9% they already charge. Their shipping is a scam and it is tragic, and it results in much worse buyer satisfaction because it is usually slow and adds substantially to the price of your item unnecessarily (at NO benefit to you).
> 
> Unless you have to trek over land and sea to get to a post office, it's ALWAYS better to set your own terms (i.e. prices) for shipping and do it yourself. Maybe not as convenient, but one time I waited for a "shipping kit" a FULL SEVEN DAYS to reach me, and I am LESS THAN 50 MILES from their HQ in Los Angeles. Moreover, they sent me an ENVELOPE, yes, an ENVELOPE, to ship a pair of very substantial cowboy boots. The boots didn't even fit in the envelope, so all the waiting wasn't even worth it and I wound up shipping myself anyway (and Tradesy refunded me for the cost). The  effort to ship yourself is worth it all around, even if you have to add an extra errand to your schedule to get to the P.O.



I use my own shipping supplies and Tradesy's shipping label, so I don't have to wait for anything and I can pack my items nicely. My issue is that until yesterday (? not sure when this changed) the shipping prices from Tradesy's labels have been very predictable. Now it just seems random and it's also changing the shipping fees AFTER I've saved my listing/using Tradesy's shipping label.
It seems like a lot more work but I'm going to think about shipping on my own. Tradesy's labels are so easy though, and as Wheteve said, they have Tradsey as the return address.
Is anyone else having this issue with Tradesy's shipping prices changing from item to item, and changing after you've listed the item?


----------



## s.tighe

EGBDF said:


> I use my own shipping supplies and Tradesy's shipping label, so I don't have to wait for anything and I can pack my items nicely. My issue is that until yesterday (? not sure when this changed) the shipping prices from Tradesy's labels have been very predictable. Now it just seems random and it's also changing the shipping fees AFTER I've saved my listing/using Tradesy's shipping label.
> It seems like a lot more work but I'm going to think about shipping on my own. Tradesy's labels are so easy though, and as Wheteve said, they have Tradsey as the return address.
> Is anyone else having this issue with Tradesy's shipping prices changing from item to item, and changing after you've listed the item?



you make a great point about the return address. i just use my office address, I guess it's never really bothered me much. 

The whole shipping price thing seems annoying and weird, my guess would be that they are giving a general estimate at the time you create the listing, but then changing to an exact price once they can calculate the distance and actual shipping costs between you and the buyer based on where you're both located. But that could mean the shipping price could go up OR down, if the price is always just going up even if a buyer is near you, then something is definitely suspicious. Either way, it's annoying. And it's another example of Tradesy not communicating well to their seller/buyer community. 

Admittedly I've lost a few bucks on shipping occasionally, but if you ship priority a few times, you kind of get a knack for how much stuff will cost to ship, and I always base my shipping on the assumption it will be going fully across the country. That way if the shipping cost is less than I estimated, I keep that margin, not Tradesy (albeit I pay the 9% on it).


----------



## blugenie

s.tighe said:


> Read above a few posts ^^^ Part of what Tradesy is doing is ensuring they make a fat chunk of change (percentage wise) on shipping whatever you sell, above and beyond the 9% they already charge. Their shipping is a scam and it is tragic, and it results in much worse buyer satisfaction because it is usually slow and adds substantially to the price of your item unnecessarily (at NO benefit to you).



I see their outrageous shipping quotes for luxury items a bit differently. Sure it doesn't equal the actual cost of shipping that particular item (I too was shocked when I saw the price!) but I think the cost helps subsidize the other part of their business model which allows free returns to Tradesy (which incurs a shipping charge!) without charging either the buyer or original seller in most cases. For sellers who order kits, there is also the sunk cost of the kit and then shipping it to you - a third leg in a potential shipping triangle. And cover insurance or loss they may incur with Tradesy-funded shipments. The money for Tradesy to do all this needs to come from somewhere, in addition to paying their staff and storage for returned items, etc. They could increase their fees from 9% or not allow returns but then they would be like eBay or worse and not offer any alternative platform. So I see those crazy shipping charges as similar to higher taxes in general to wealthier individuals. It may seem unfair but it helps support the rest of the operation, not just pure profit or a scam.

Personally I plan to cover my own shipping etc if I ever sell anything because I am used to doing that and it's worth the hassle to maintain my own margin of earnings, and I know to push the Tradesy 'luxury' shipping cost entirely onto the buyer could hurt potential sales. A seller who isn't comfortable processing their own shipping might really appreciate the convenience of the service (except not if they just get a flimsy plastic bag!!) - it might inflate their price to the buyer, or, they may adjust it out of their own asking price knowing that it's still probably a much better margin than if they consigned the item. It's all a matter of choice.


----------



## s.tighe

blugenie said:


> I see their outrageous shipping quotes for luxury items a bit differently. Sure it doesn't equal the actual cost of shipping that particular item (I too was shocked when I saw the price!) but I think the cost helps subsidize the other part of their business model which allows free returns to Tradesy (which incurs a shipping charge!) without charging either the buyer or original seller in most cases. For sellers who order kits, there is also the sunk cost of the kit and then shipping it to you - a third leg in a potential shipping triangle. And cover insurance or loss they may incur with Tradesy-funded shipments. The money for Tradesy to do all this needs to come from somewhere, in addition to paying their staff and storage for returned items, etc. They could increase their fees from 9% or not allow returns but then they would be like eBay or worse and not offer any alternative platform. So I see those crazy shipping charges as similar to higher taxes in general to wealthier individuals. It may seem unfair but it helps support the rest of the operation, not just pure profit or a scam.
> 
> Personally I plan to cover my own shipping etc if I ever sell anything because I am used to doing that and it's worth the hassle to maintain my own margin of earnings, and I know to push the Tradesy 'luxury' shipping cost entirely onto the buyer could hurt potential sales. A seller who isn't comfortable processing their own shipping might really appreciate the convenience of the service (except not if they just get a flimsy plastic bag!!) - it might inflate their price to the buyer, or, they may adjust it out of their own asking price knowing that it's still probably a much better margin than if they consigned the item. It's all a matter of choice.



Amazing fair and very valid arguments across the board!! All points well taken!  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

blugenie said:


> I see their outrageous shipping quotes for luxury items a bit differently. Sure it doesn't equal the actual cost of shipping that particular item (I too was shocked when I saw the price!) but I think the cost helps subsidize the other part of their business model which allows free returns to Tradesy (which incurs a shipping charge!) without charging either the buyer or original seller in most cases. For sellers who order kits, there is also the sunk cost of the kit and then shipping it to you - a third leg in a potential shipping triangle. And cover insurance or loss they may incur with Tradesy-funded shipments. The money for Tradesy to do all this needs to come from somewhere, in addition to paying their staff and storage for returned items, etc. They could increase their fees from 9% or not allow returns but then they would be like eBay or worse and not offer any alternative platform. So I see those crazy shipping charges as similar to higher taxes in general to wealthier individuals. It may seem unfair but it helps support the rest of the operation, not just pure profit or a scam.
> 
> Personally I plan to cover my own shipping etc if I ever sell anything because I am used to doing that and it's worth the hassle to maintain my own margin of earnings, and I know to push the Tradesy 'luxury' shipping cost entirely onto the buyer could hurt potential sales. A seller who isn't comfortable processing their own shipping might really appreciate the convenience of the service (except not if they just get a flimsy plastic bag!!) - it might inflate their price to the buyer, or, they may adjust it out of their own asking price knowing that it's still probably a much better margin than if they consigned the item. It's all a matter of choice.


I use Tradesy's label whenever the cost is close to or less than what it would cost me to ship an item across the country. For purses or shoes in the $50 to $150 range, it is usually cheaper to use Tradesy's label, plus I don't pay 9% on top of that. On ebay for these same items, I usually charge $11.50 compared to Tradesy's charge of $8.27.

It does appear that Tradesy is playing around with shipping costs recently. The prices on some of my older items haven't changed. A recent bag I priced at $175 has an $8.27 shipping charge but the older one has a $12 charge.


----------



## purselossie

I've used Tradesy for the first time today. I listed a couple of bags and entered zero shipping assuming I would ship it on my own and absorb the shipping costs to avoid getting charged the add'l 9% on the hypothetical shipping price. Seems you guys are still entering the estimated price and getting charged 9% on top of that? Am I missing something? TIA.


----------



## EGBDF

purselossie said:


> I've used Tradesy for the first time today. I listed a couple of bags and entered zero shipping assuming I would ship it on my own and absorb the shipping costs to avoid getting charged the add'l 9% on the hypothetical shipping price. Seems you guys are still entering the estimated price and getting charged 9% on top of that? Am I missing something? TIA.



For my listings (I use Tradesy's shipping label w/my own supplies) I am only charged the 9% on the item cost, not the item cost+shipping.


----------



## katlun

EGBDF said:


> Ugh, What in the world is going on with Tradesy's shipping prices?
> They used to be in increments of whole dollars or fifty cents, now they are are all over the place, and don't seem to correspond with the selling price of the item. If I sell one item for $150, the shipping cost is 8.27, yet another item I list for $150 has a $15.12 or so shipping cost.
> 
> Pay attention if you are editing the price of your items, because if you're using Tradesy's shipping label the cost may change (up or down!)
> 
> eta: and sometimes it changes the shipping price AFTER I have hit the save button after editing..have no idea what's going on



I noticed this too, but it might say $8.27 shipping but you get XX based on the lower amount but the buyer is charged a higher amount, there a few dollars in limbo that Tradesy seems to get

I ended up changing all my shipping to my own


----------



## whateve

purselossie said:


> I've used Tradesy for the first time today. I listed a couple of bags and entered zero shipping assuming I would ship it on my own and absorb the shipping costs to avoid getting charged the add'l 9% on the hypothetical shipping price. Seems you guys are still entering the estimated price and getting charged 9% on top of that? Am I missing something? TIA.


It doesn't matter what you enter for shipping if you are shipping it on your own. You pay 9% on the total. I have no idea why they care what I'm charging for shipping. I think it is just to remind sellers to allow an amount for the shipping cost.


----------



## ThisVNchick

purselossie said:


> I've used Tradesy for the first time today. I listed a couple of bags and entered zero shipping assuming I would ship it on my own and absorb the shipping costs to avoid getting charged the add'l 9% on the hypothetical shipping price. Seems you guys are still entering the estimated price and getting charged 9% on top of that? Am I missing something? TIA.





whateve said:


> It doesn't matter what you enter for shipping if you are shipping it on your own. You pay 9% on the total. I have no idea why they care what I'm charging for shipping. I think it is just to remind sellers to allow an amount for the shipping cost.



Well I think this goes back to when eBay wasn't charging a FVF on shipping and people were abusing the system. I remember searching for a preowned kindle and someone had it listed for $20 but then had a $80 shipping charge. So basically the seller was only paying FVF on the $20 but was keeping a lot of the sales from jacking up the shipping prices. Which is why eBay later changed its policy to include FVF for the whole sale price + SH. I think Tradesy is implementing the same policy, because we all know there's is going to be someone out there who's going to try to circumvent the system and try to make a few bucks more if the policy wasn't in place.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Prettyn said:


> I always do my own shipping and use UPS with signature confirmation for all of my items on tradesy. I think it's a good idea to state in the description for  luxury designer items as a  disclaimer to get the item authenticated before purchase. I noticed too that tradesy is not pulling fake items off their site. Its too bad that tradesy can't have standards like yoogis closet.



You can't compare Yoogis to Tradesy, both have very different business models. 

With Yoogis, they don't list the bag just based on your pictures. They require that you send the bag in so they can authenticate and then they take it upon themselves to photograph and list the item. They for sure know what item they're getting and if it is authentic or not. Keep in mind, for many of the superfake bags out there, many professional authenticators won't even authenticate without physically touching the bag. So Yoogis does all this to insure that everything is up to their standards. When you purchase with Yoogis, you're entering into a transaction with this particular business. 

With Tradesy, you are entering into a contact/transaction with a private seller, not with the company itself. The company only offers a platform for sellers to sell. Which is why the commission fee is 9% vs. the 30% that Yoogis charges. They can't insure that all the bags on their site is 100% authentic. What if it is a super fake and it photographs like the real thing but when you receive it, it feels like plastic? I have seen Tradesy remove obvious fakes. But sometimes to hard to remove something that looks borderline "off", maybe because the seller is a bad photographer and took bad shots. Even on tpf, there have been instances where members thought a bag looked "off" and reported it as a fake, only to find out from senior authenticators that the bag was actually authentic. So there are lot of factors that go into why Tradesy won't take it upon itself to remove fakes that people are reporting (unless it's a super hideous fake). Whose to say the ones reporting aren't just reporting to take out their competition? 

As a buyer, it is best to take it upon yourself to protect yourself and know what you're buying. There are definitely some great deals on Tradesy but that requires that you do a bit of homework. If you have no time for that or just don't care to put in the effort, then maybe it's best to buy on Yoogis or Fashiophile or even the boutique. The downside is you have to pay their inflated price. There's a cost to everything.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> You can't compare Yoogis to Tradesy, both have very different business models.
> 
> With Yoogis, they don't list the bag just based on your pictures. They require that you send the bag in so they can authenticate and then they take it upon themselves to photograph and list the item. They for sure know what item they're getting and if it is authentic or not. Keep in mind, for many of the superfake bags out there, many professional authenticators won't even authenticate without physically touching the bag. So Yoogis does all this to insure that everything is up to their standards. When you purchase with Yoogis, you're entering into a transaction with this particular business.
> 
> With Tradesy, you are entering into a contact/transaction with a private seller, not with the company itself. The company only offers a platform for sellers to sell. Which is why the commission fee is 9% vs. the 30% that Yoogis charges. They can't insure that all the bags on their site is 100% authentic. What if it is a super fake and it photographs like the real thing but when you receive it, it feels like plastic? I have seen Tradesy remove obvious fakes. But sometimes to hard to remove something that looks borderline "off", maybe because the seller is a bad photographer and took bad shots. Even on tpf, there have been instances where members thought a bag looked "off" and reported it as a fake, only to find out from senior authenticators that the bag was actually authentic. So there are lot of factors that go into why Tradesy won't take it upon itself to remove fakes that people are reporting (unless it's a super hideous fake). Whose to say the ones reporting aren't just reporting to take out their competition?
> 
> As a buyer, it is best to take it upon yourself to protect yourself and know what you're buying. There are definitely some great deals on Tradesy but that requires that you do a bit of homework. If you have no time for that or just don't care to put in the effort, then maybe it's best to buy on Yoogis or Fashiophile or even the boutique. The downside is you have to pay their inflated price. There's a cost to everything.


:urock:


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Well I think this goes back to when eBay wasn't charging a FVF on shipping and people were abusing the system. I remember searching for a preowned kindle and someone had it listed for $20 but then had a $80 shipping charge. So basically the seller was only paying FVF on the $20 but was keeping a lot of the sales from jacking up the shipping prices. Which is why eBay later changed its policy to include FVF for the whole sale price + SH. I think Tradesy is implementing the same policy, because we all know there's is going to be someone out there who's going to try to circumvent the system and try to make a few bucks more if the policy wasn't in place.


I'm sure this is the reason. Tradesy should just have a warning to the seller to allocate enough funds in her item price to cover her shipping cost, rather than actually having a separate field for it. Since you have to pay 9% on your shipping costs if you ship it yourself, it makes using Tradesy's label more attractive. I only ship myself when it means I'll be putting more money in my pocket than I would if I were using Tradesy's label. Like when I can ship a keychain for $2.50 vs. Tradesy's charge of $8.50.


----------



## Prettyn

ThisVNchick said:


> You can't compare Yoogis to Tradesy, both have very different business models.
> 
> With Yoogis, they don't list the bag just based on your pictures. They require that you send the bag in so they can authenticate and then they take it upon themselves to photograph and list the item. They for sure know what item they're getting and if it is authentic or not. Keep in mind, for many of the superfake bags out there, many professional authenticators won't even authenticate without physically touching the bag. So Yoogis does all this to insure that everything is up to their standards. When you purchase with Yoogis, you're entering into a transaction with this particular business.
> 
> With Tradesy, you are entering into a contact/transaction with a private seller, not with the company itself. The company only offers a platform for sellers to sell. Which is why the commission fee is 9% vs. the 30% that Yoogis charges. They can't insure that all the bags on their site is 100% authentic. What if it is a super fake and it photographs like the real thing but when you receive it, it feels like plastic? I have seen Tradesy remove obvious fakes. But sometimes to hard to remove something that looks borderline "off", maybe because the seller is a bad photographer and took bad shots. Even on tpf, there have been instances where members thought a bag looked "off" and reported it as a fake, only to find out from senior authenticators that the bag was actually authentic. So there are lot of factors that go into why Tradesy won't take it upon itself to remove fakes that people are reporting (unless it's a super hideous fake). Whose to say the ones reporting aren't just reporting to take out their competition?
> 
> As a buyer, it is best to take it upon yourself to protect yourself and know what you're buying. There are definitely some great deals on Tradesy but that requires that you do a bit of homework. If you have no time for that or just don't care to put in the effort, then maybe it's best to buy on Yoogis or Fashiophile or even the boutique. The downside is you have to pay their inflated price. There's a cost to everything.


Well stated and good points!


----------



## fashion_victim9

I sell on Tradesy since April 2015, and pretty successful, and I also sell on eBay for almost 1 year. And as for me, Tradesy is MUCH more seller friendly place. Several times I had these return requests, and 3 of them for «a question as to its authenticity», although I am 100% that all my items are authentic. And only once I had to refund to my buyer, and it was fair, as I didn't notice / mention one serious flaw on my shoes. All the other times Tradesy took my side.  It takes time to wait for their conclusion, but they are fair.
On eBay they wouldn't even care to get to the bottom. They&#8217;d just force me to refund no matter what, as on eBay buyer is always right. 
So when I sell something on eBay, I always worry a little, as not all the buyers are nice and reasonable. On Tradesy I feel totally protected as they take everything upon themselves &#8211; returns, authentication questions etc. 
It&#8217;s just my experience, but it&#8217;s only positive.


----------



## NANI1972

Trying to upload pics on my phone, I have tried the app and the mobile website both are not letting me upload pictures. Is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Toby93

NANI1972 said:


> Trying to upload pics on my phone, I have tried the app and the mobile website both are not letting me upload pictures. Is anyone else having problems?



I have had this happen many times on the mobile app for Tradesy.   I thought they had it fixed, but it doesn't appear that they have.  Maybe try again a couple of hours later to see if it is working for you?


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> I have had this happen many times on the mobile app for Tradesy.   I thought they had it fixed, but it doesn't appear that they have.  Maybe try again a couple of hours later to see if it is working for you?


I've never used the app. I used to have trouble uploading photos on the website. I would have 12 photos and only 5 would upload. It was random which 5, so I would have to look through them all and figure out which ones I needed to add again. Sometimes it took 4 or 5 tries to get them all uploaded. Lately, since they moved the picture upload section, it has been working.


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> I'm sure this is the reason. Tradesy should just have a warning to the seller to allocate enough funds in her item price to cover her shipping cost, rather than actually having a separate field for it. Since you have to pay 9% on your shipping costs if you ship it yourself, it makes using Tradesy's label more attractive. I only ship myself when it means I'll be putting more money in my pocket than I would if I were using Tradesy's label. Like when I can ship a keychain for $2.50 vs. Tradesy's charge of $8.50.



I agree, Tradesy shipping label can be very good but when shipping lightweight items it doesn't make sense


----------



## kateincali

Does anyone know if clicking 'relist' automatically releases the funds to the seller for items with a 4 day wait time? If so, does it actually need to be relisted, or is clicking the button enough? TIA!


----------



## Jackylane

whateve said:


> If this had happened on ebay, you might have been forced to take the return since ebay doesn't do authentications. I think on Tradesy you have a fighting chance. If they determine it is fake, then point them to the fact that you bought it on Tradesy, and if they won't give you your money back, initiate a credit card chargeback.



I received an e-mail about an hour ago that they had ruled the bag was fake on 4 different levels. I was/am mortified! I called the number and gave them the order number from my purchase and the order number from my sale and they said that I was covered under their authenticity guarantee because I bought it on their site. They also said I would be completely refunded which is quite a relief. I will rest easier once they've pulled my money back from the fraudster that sold it to me. This just goes to show that online authentications can sometimes be inaccurate


----------



## whateve

Jackylane said:


> I received an e-mail about an hour ago that they had ruled the bag was fake on 4 different levels. I was/am mortified! I called the number and gave them the order number from my purchase and the order number from my sale and they said that I was covered under their authenticity guarantee because I bought it on their site. They also said I would be completely refunded which is quite a relief. I will rest easier once they've pulled my money back from the fraudster that sold it to me. This just goes to show that online authentications can sometimes be inaccurate


That's terrible that the bag was deemed fake, but it's wonderful that you are protected because you bought the bag on their site. Something like this happened to me on ebay when I first started selling. I listed a bag that was removed for being fake (this was years before I became an authenticator). When I told ebay that I had bought it on ebay, they removed the defect on my account, but said I was out of luck for getting my money back since it was past the 6 weeks dispute window.

I bet Tradesy will give your money back even if they can't get it back from the original seller. Is that seller still on Tradesy?


----------



## Jackylane

whateve said:


> That's terrible that the bag was deemed fake, but it's wonderful that you are protected because you bought the bag on their site. Something like this happened to me on ebay when I first started selling. I listed a bag that was removed for being fake (this was years before I became an authenticator). When I told ebay that I had bought it on ebay, they removed the defect on my account, but said I was out of luck for getting my money back since it was past the 6 weeks dispute window.
> 
> I bet Tradesy will give your money back even if they can't get it back from the original seller. Is that seller still on Tradesy?




The scary thing is that she is! She's sold 13 item and has 3 items currently listed. Hopefully they will remove her because she's sold quite a few things.


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't know the item so have no idea whether your bought a fake and tried to resell it or if it was indeed authentic and their "team" erred.

I don't know who their "authenticators" are but there's a history of Tradesy using a particular company who had a reputation for mis-authenticating items. 

Therefore it's possible that the item is authentic and that the seller didn't really sell a fake.


----------



## Jackylane

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the item so have no idea whether your bought a fake and tried to resell it or if it was indeed authentic and their "team" erred.
> 
> I don't know who their "authenticators" are but there's a history of Tradesy using a particular company who had a reputation for mis-authenticating items.
> 
> Therefore it's possible that the item is authentic and that the seller didn't really sell a fake.



I did a bit of research this past weekend and read three specific instances where an MK watch, LV bag and Chanel Jumbo were all mis-authenticated. I'm a worrier by nature so of course I was thinking the same could happen to me. However, they were very specific on their reasons why they ruled the bag I purchased a fake. It's my first Bal and I don't have anything to compare it to, but they ended the letter (after stating specific details) saying that the overall craftsmanship and quality led to their determination. Honestly, I don't know what to believe anymore. This was my first time buying secondhand and it's been a not too pleasant experience.


----------



## EGBDF

Is anyone able to see Tradesy's site right now? I am just getting a line of text when I try to go to the website.


----------



## selnee

Yes!  I am getting the weird text also!  Glad I am not the only one!  I was freaking out thinking they deactivated my account or something!


----------



## EGBDF

selnee said:


> Yes!  I am getting the weird text also!  Glad I am not the only one!  I was freaking out thinking they deactivated my account or something!



ok, it looks like it's back now. Glad it wasn't just me though


----------



## uadjit

Jackylane said:


> I did a bit of research this past weekend and read three specific instances where an MK watch, LV bag and Chanel Jumbo were all mis-authenticated. I'm a worrier by nature so of course I was thinking the same could happen to me. However, they were very specific on their reasons why they ruled the bag I purchased a fake. It's my first Bal and I don't have anything to compare it to, but they ended the letter (after stating specific details) saying that the overall craftsmanship and quality led to their determination. Honestly, I don't know what to believe anymore. This was my first time buying secondhand and it's been a not too pleasant experience.



Just because they gave specifics didn't mean they were right. Can you post the link or pm it to me? I am curious to see the actual bag in question.


----------



## Jackylane

uadjit said:


> Just because they gave specifics didn't mean they were right. Can you post the link or pm it to me? I am curious to see the actual bag in question.



pm'd you.


----------



## Prettyn

I sold a LV handbag that was delivered to the buyers house yesterday. Noticed this morning the buyer turned around and sold it for $200.00 over my price. Does this happen often on tradesy? Should I report this?


----------



## casseyelsie

Prettyn said:


> I sold a LV handbag that was delivered to the buyers house yesterday. Noticed this morning the buyer turned around and sold it for $200.00 over my price. Does this happen often on tradesy? Should I report this?




Is it wrong to re-sell what we bought?  I have never sell any age yet.  Curious to know answer to this.  Well perhaps buyer thought u sold below market price so he or she bought to make some income? [emoji23]


----------



## beekmanhill

Prettyn said:


> I sold a LV handbag that was delivered to the buyers house yesterday. Noticed this morning the buyer turned around and sold it for $200.00 over my price. Does this happen often on tradesy? Should I report this?



I see nothing wrong with this.  It happened to me on eBay several times.  You may have underpriced your item and she saw a chance to make a quick profit while taking a risk that she'd get the higher price. Maybe Tradesy had an LV sale and she could list higher but the buyer would actuall pay less.   Its the way the market works.  You need to do some research before you sell anything to determine the best price.  Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


----------



## NANI1972

Prettyn said:


> I sold a LV handbag that was delivered to the buyers house yesterday. Noticed this morning the buyer turned around and sold it for $200.00 over my price. Does this happen often on tradesy? Should I report this?




What would you report? She did nothing wrong. She bought it she can do what she wants to do with it.


----------



## EGBDF

Prettyn said:


> I sold a LV handbag that was delivered to the buyers house yesterday. Noticed this morning the buyer turned around and sold it for $200.00 over my price. Does this happen often on tradesy? Should I report this?



I agree with the others, there's nothing wrong with this. People are going to do this (buy and try to resell at a higher price) sometimes. Also, the person will have to pay shipping and the % to Tradesy, so maybe they are also trying to recoup money. If they bought it from you for $800, for example, they will lose money if they sell it for $800 on Tradesy. Maybe be glad they didn't come up with a reason to have it returned to you not as described.


----------



## arfit60

Jackylane said:


> I did a bit of research this past weekend and read three specific instances where an MK watch, LV bag and Chanel Jumbo were all mis-authenticated. I'm a worrier by nature so of course I was thinking the same could happen to me. However, they were very specific on their reasons why they ruled the bag I purchased a fake. It's my first Bal and I don't have anything to compare it to, but they ended the letter (after stating specific details) saying that the overall craftsmanship and quality led to their determination. Honestly, I don't know what to believe anymore. This was my first time buying secondhand and it's been a not too pleasant experience.


Jaclynn~ I am reading these messages as I am the one that sold you the bag on Tradesy and I received a message that is not authentic~ which I assure you it is as it was purchased at Neiman Marcus In North Park Dallas from the 2012 Holiday Collection~ I am trying to get NM to research to get a copy of my receipt- However that point is mute as you too did an authenticity check through  TPF as well and got a thumbs up then resold the bag and it was sent back from your buyer- Unfortunately the concern is - and giving you the benefit of the doubt that you shipped my bag and the buyer could have sent back a fake bag-~ as well after posting this nightmare in my purse groups I have been told by several authenticators that Tradesy is HORRIFIC at authentication and they are not familiar with current Designer products and base their authentication on older bags- which if you collect Balenciaga you know their bags have changes some- especially the Hamilton line. More importantly to me I received that same cryptic email that said 'craftsmanship' they have already taken the money from me and that bag was sold on August 16- the question lies 2 fold what is the chain of accountability/ownership- if this bag was sold 10 times and the 10th person cries fake is the original seller accountable? Secondly~ How many times does a bag have to be authenticated and how do we know the person sent my bag to Tradesy? Tradesy has been unresponsive thus far to me after a phone cal and 2 emails yesterday> I am calling again today! Do you have screen shots of your authentication as well?Thank you!


----------



## PikaboICU

Prettyn said:


> I sold a LV handbag that was delivered to the buyers house yesterday. Noticed this morning the buyer turned around and sold it for $200.00 over my price. Does this happen often on tradesy? Should I report this?



It's called flipping and I've had it happen to me several times. I wasn't happy about it but I got the price I asked for my item so what they do with it after is their business..

I have flipped a few items for a small profit myself. It's common on Ebay. Some sellers are full time flippers. Whether the seller resells right there on Ebay or buys & sells in a brick & mortar store, it happens.
The best way to research your prices is NOT suggested price(Ebay's suggested prices are always WAY off) or even listed price but use the selling prices. You can choose to view completed & sold listings on Ebay, Tradesy also shows sold listings. Try to find several recently sold items that are similar to yours.



EGBDF said:


> I agree with the others, there's nothing wrong with this. People are going to do this (buy and try to resell at a higher price) sometimes. Also, the person will have to pay shipping and the % to Tradesy, so maybe they are also trying to recoup money. If they bought it from you for $800, for example, they will lose money if they sell it for $800 on Tradesy. Maybe be glad they didn't come up with a reason to have it returned to you not as described.



^^ Absolutely.. I've bought items that didn't fit or the color wasn't what I wanted to I've resold them myself rather than return. You do have to mark it up to recover your money because of the fees etc...
Most sellers are happy you're selling it yourself rather than going through the return process.


----------



## arfit60

uadjit said:


> Just because they gave specifics didn't mean they were right. Can you post the link or pm it to me? I am curious to see the actual bag in question.


I am the original owner of the bag that Jacklynn purchased on Tradesy~ I can not longer get to my posting on Tradesy as they have removed it~ I have asked them for my listing and photos and have an inquiry in with Neiman Marcus North Park Dallas to acquire a copy of the receipt. As those that know Balenciaga this is from the Hamilton line 2012 Holiday Collection- if you are not an experienced authenticator of Bal bags- as apparently the people at Tradesy - you have NO clue what you are doing. Here is lies my problem now as I am not sure why the third person who has had this bag has now returned it and we have no idea if it is the original bag- My bags all ship with security tags for this reason!


----------



## Prettyn

PikaboICU said:


> It's called flipping and I've had it happen to me several times. I wasn't happy about it but I got the price I asked for my item so what they do with it after is their business..
> 
> I have flipped a few items for a small profit myself. It's common on Ebay. Some sellers are full time flippers. Whether the seller resells right there on Ebay or buys & sells in a brick & mortar store, it happens.
> The best way to research your prices is NOT suggested price(Ebay's suggested prices are always WAY off) or even listed price but use the selling prices. You can choose to view completed & sold listings on Ebay, Tradesy also shows sold listings. Try to find several recently sold items that are similar to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Absolutely.. I've bought items that didn't fit or the color wasn't what I wanted to I've resold them myself rather than return. You do have to mark it up to recover your money because of the fees etc...
> Most sellers are happy you're selling it yourself rather than going through the return process.


I am not going to report this to tradesy, I wish the buyer would have taken their own pictures and wrote their own  description instead using my original photos and description. I'm happy the buyer of handbag was able to make a profit by reselling it.


----------



## PikaboICU

arfit60 said:


> Jaclynn~ I am reading these messages as I am the one that sold you the bag on Tradesy and I received a message that is not authentic~ which I assure you it is as it was purchased at Neiman Marcus In North Park Dallas from the 2012 Holiday Collection~ I am trying to get NM to research to get a copy of my receipt- However that point is mute as you too did an authenticity check through  TPF as well and got a thumbs up then resold the bag and it was sent back from your buyer- Unfortunately the concern is - and giving you the benefit of the doubt that you shipped my bag and the buyer could have sent back a fake bag-~ as well after posting this nightmare in my purse groups I have been told by several authenticators that Tradesy is HORRIFIC at authentication and they are not familiar with current Designer products and base their authentication on older bags- which if you collect Balenciaga you know their bags have changes some- especially the Hamilton line. More importantly to me I received that same cryptic email that said 'craftsmanship' they have already taken the money from me and that bag was sold on August 16- the question lies 2 fold what is the chain of accountability/ownership- if this bag was sold 10 times and the 10th person cries fake is the original seller accountable? Secondly~ How many times does a bag have to be authenticated and how do we know the person sent my bag to Tradesy? Tradesy has been unresponsive thus far to me after a phone cal and 2 emails yesterday> I am calling again today! Do you have screen shots of your authentication as well?Thank you!




Wow! 
It's good of you to post here and you certainly have the right to defend yourself..

I have to agree.. How many resales & transfers can occur and still hold the origin seller accountable? That's just flat wrong.. With all the scams that are being perpetrated, returning a different bag & such, it's extremely unfair to hold YOU liable for this after it's changed hands and in this case more than once..

I'm sorry this happened! I hope this gets rectified.. I also hope more TPFers read this & can offer helpful advice..
Perhaps having a mod take these posts & create their own thread? It will get more attention that way.

Again I'm sorry.. What a mess..


----------



## Jackylane

arfit60 said:


> Jaclynn~ I am reading these messages as I am the one that sold you the bag on Tradesy and I received a message that is not authentic~ which I assure you it is as it was purchased at Neiman Marcus In North Park Dallas from the 2012 Holiday Collection~ I am trying to get NM to research to get a copy of my receipt- However that point is mute as you too did an authenticity check through  TPF as well and got a thumbs up then resold the bag and it was sent back from your buyer- Unfortunately the concern is - and giving you the benefit of the doubt that you shipped my bag and the buyer could have sent back a fake bag-~ as well after posting this nightmare in my purse groups I have been told by several authenticators that Tradesy is HORRIFIC at authentication and they are not familiar with current Designer products and base their authentication on older bags- which if you collect Balenciaga you know their bags have changes some- especially the Hamilton line. More importantly to me I received that same cryptic email that said 'craftsmanship' they have already taken the money from me and that bag was sold on August 16- the question lies 2 fold what is the chain of accountability/ownership- if this bag was sold 10 times and the 10th person cries fake is the original seller accountable? Secondly~ How many times does a bag have to be authenticated and how do we know the person sent my bag to Tradesy? Tradesy has been unresponsive thus far to me after a phone cal and 2 emails yesterday> I am calling again today! Do you have screen shots of your authentication as well?Thank you!




I've sent you a PM. You are correct on all points there seems to be a serious flaw in their business model. All of those who are able to read this thread please take this account into consideration before buying or selling from this site.


----------



## maye

^^^
This situation is so horrible that I'm tempted to remove my listings from Tradesy. This is just plain wrong and such a bad business model.


----------



## uadjit

arfit60 said:


> I am the original owner of the bag that Jacklynn purchased on Tradesy~ I can not longer get to my posting on Tradesy as they have removed it~ I have asked them for my listing and photos and have an inquiry in with Neiman Marcus North Park Dallas to acquire a copy of the receipt. As those that know Balenciaga this is from the Hamilton line 2012 Holiday Collection- if you are not an experienced authenticator of Bal bags- as apparently the people at Tradesy - you have NO clue what you are doing. Here is lies my problem now as I am not sure why the third person who has had this bag has now returned it and we have no idea if it is the original bag- My bags all ship with security tags for this reason!



Jackylnn sent me pictures of the bag and fyi I told her that I felt Tradesy--or whoever does their authentications--might have made a mistake because they weren't used to dealing with Hamilton leather. You're right. I'm not an expert but I have owned quite a few Bals including a Hamilton Kraft from the 2012 and I was just curious if there was anything screamingly wrong with it. There wasn't btw (even though the pics weren't great).

Tradesy should be making this right. This was their mistake somewhere along the line and they're passing all responsiblity on to their sellers. I don't like it.


----------



## BeenBurned

A small and newish website like Tradesy would presumably want to develop a good reputation in order to be able to compete with the bigger boys. So far, I'm still not impressed.

Instead of sending users here to sign up as "cheerleaders" for their site (and there have been at least 5 of them that I recall, now no longer members here), they need to do a better job of vetting authenticators, responding to reports of fakes, making rules that require sellers to use their own pictures of the actual items so buyers will know what they're getting, etc. 

Although I've read a lot of posts here from buyers and sellers who have had good experiences, I personally won't patronize a site that I can't feel comfortable about. My discomfort with Tradesy is that they seem to mislead members by "assuring" them that they stand behind the items listed on the site, but unless a buyer, seller or reseller questions an item, fakes get sold, buyers get scammed and the cycle of selling fakes continues. 

Instead of sending people here to tell how great Tradesy is, perhaps Tradesy should read the suggestions made and act on them. While no site is perfect, the type of occurrence as told by Jackylane and arfit60 should never have happened and if it did, it should have been resolved before their buyers had to go public with it. This type of thing makes Tradesy look even worse than it is. 

And this was only one nightmare posted about problems with transactions. there have been many others discussed in this thread also.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> I felt Tradesy--or whoever does their authentications--might have made a mistake
> 
> Tradesy should be making this right. This was their mistake somewhere along the line and they're passing all responsiblity on to their sellers. I don't like it.


If ***************** is still doing their "authentications," it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> I sold a LV handbag that was delivered to the buyers house yesterday. Noticed this morning the buyer turned around and sold it for $200.00 over my price. Does this happen often on tradesy? Should I report this?


There is a relist button on Tradesy. I've never clicked it but I wouldn't be surprised if it creates a listing with the same pictures/listing description. I've noticed that Tradesy's own people relist items that get returned using the same photos. By posting your items to Tradesy, you give Tradesy license to reuse your content. This is in the Terms of Use: "This includes a buyer using the same image(s) or text description as the original seller when using our re-list feature."


----------



## blugenie

uadjit said:


> Jackylnn sent me pictures of the bag and fyi I told her that I felt Tradesy--or whoever does their authentications--might have made a mistake because they weren't used to dealing with Hamilton leather. You're right. I'm not an expert but I have owned quite a few Bals including a Hamilton Kraft from the 2012 and I was just curious if there was anything screamingly wrong with it. There wasn't btw (even though the pics weren't great).
> 
> Tradesy should be making this right. This was their mistake somewhere along the line and they're passing all responsiblity on to their sellers. I don't like it.



This is crazy. I wondered if being a Hamilton had something to do with authenticity concerns, starting with the buyer who returned it. And Tradesy just compounds that error. It's one thing for an individual to be skittish (but then maybe they should stick to buying retail) but a business needs to know their "business" if they want to stay in it!


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> There is a relist button on Tradesy. I've never clicked it but I wouldn't be surprised if it creates a listing with the same pictures/listing description. I've noticed that Tradesy's own people relist items that get returned using the same photos. By posting your items to Tradesy, you give Tradesy license to reuse your content. This is in the Terms of Use: "This includes a buyer using the same image(s) or text description as the original seller when using our re-list feature."


I didn't realize that you could copy and reuse original , well it is what it is. Glad my handbag sold and buyer got to make money off the purchase.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> There is a relist button on Tradesy. I've never clicked it but I wouldn't be surprised if it creates a listing with the same pictures/listing description. I've noticed that Tradesy's own people relist items that get returned using the same photos. By posting your items to Tradesy, you give Tradesy license to reuse your content. This is in the Terms of Use: "This includes a buyer using the same image(s) or text description as the original seller when using our re-list feature."




I see a possible class action lawsuit in their future. This is just ridiculous!

If I sell something and the buyer has a fake duplicate of my authentic item they can relist with my pics of authentic item and that's not right. Then hold me liable?! So we should forever save receipts and pics of item shipped and sold there?!


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> If ***************** is still doing their "authentications," it wouldn't surprise me.




Seriously?? That is who does their "authenticating"? Well, I certainly will not be going to Tradesy, that is for sure!!!


----------



## jpg0150

BeenBurned said:


> A small and newish website like Tradesy would presumably want to develop a good reputation in order to be able to compete with the bigger boys. So far, I'm still not impressed.
> 
> Instead of sending users here to sign up as "cheerleaders" for their site (and there have been at least 5 of them that I recall, now no longer members here), they need to do a better job of vetting authenticators, responding to reports of fakes, making rules that require sellers to use their own pictures of the actual items so buyers will know what they're getting, etc.
> 
> Although I've read a lot of posts here from buyers and sellers who have had good experiences, I personally won't patronize a site that I can't feel comfortable about. My discomfort with Tradesy is that they seem to mislead members by "assuring" them that they stand behind the items listed on the site, but unless a buyer, seller or reseller questions an item, fakes get sold, buyers get scammed and the cycle of selling fakes continues.
> 
> Instead of sending people here to tell how great Tradesy is, perhaps Tradesy should read the suggestions made and act on them. While no site is perfect, the type of occurrence as told by Jackylane and arfit60 should never have happened and if it did, it should have been resolved before their buyers had to go public with it. This type of thing makes Tradesy look even worse than it is.
> 
> And this was only one nightmare posted about problems with transactions. there have been many others discussed in this thread also.



BeenBurned,  a-freaking-men, to every word. And really Tradesy has no excuse not to be using the best authenticators, they can certainly afford it-
http://recode.net/2015/01/27/kleiner-perkins-leads-30-million-investment-in-tradesy-an-online-thrift-shop/

And when they do hear from reputable authenticators, they still insist their inhouse is correct, though they normally couch that in "we will give a one time courtesy and release your funds, and keep the item for study", and then you see Penny Lane selling the "fake" not fake item later at a markup.....shameful!


----------



## Brandlover2000

Hi all,
I have found this thread recently from a great friend in here as this thing happened to me & I need advices so bad from all of you.. Thanks in advance all. I had sold successfully 3 items thru Tradesy with great comments from buyers just this year as I m a new seller. 

I don't normally sell anything but buy & buy only from official or original boutiques in USA. Non of my item has been purchased thru. any second market yet. This year I decided to get rid few items as I found they are no use or don't fit my life styles anymore. My
Few days ago, I posted one of my brand new LV wallet but buyer claimed on authenticity so she sent back to Tradesy. I emailed Tradesy copy of my original receipt & told them if they need to see video at post office too, I can always forward to them. Tradesy received her returned item & I thought they are supposed to call me but no they didn't. They sent me email starting they will ship non authentic wallet back to me !!! But I know mine original one is 100% authentic & how couldn't they tell by looking at pics I posted, my original receipt. Once I see the email, call them back, they closed! Also, it's not like I first sell anything thru. Them. I even sold my Chanel woc which is brand new & way more expensive than this LV wallet. How could they didn't contact me to investigate? Now I can't speak to someone til Mon. What should I do guys, I will definitely not take back a non authentic that probably has been switched if that what happened to mine wallet. I still have all proof but just hope Tradesy investigate not try to listen or protect buyer only.


----------



## poopsie

EGBDF said:


> Is anyone able to see Tradesy's site right now? I am just getting a line of text when I try to go to the website.





selnee said:


> Yes!  I am getting the weird text also!  Glad I am not the only one!  I was freaking out thinking they deactivated my account or something!





EGBDF said:


> ok, it looks like it's back now. Glad it wasn't just me though





I had the same experience on 9/25.........post 2154


----------



## Brandlover2000

I have sent them few emails & still no reply. Between the buyer & that Tradesy place must have done something with my original authentic LV wallet. I will definitely report this whole thing to fraud Dept in US as I still keep my original receipt from LV & video how my item was shipped with full package. Any suggestion would be helpful. I lost all my trusts for this Tradesy place ..as this happening to me now. They closed even before their business hrs as of yesterday when I tried to call.


----------



## BeenBurned

Brandlover2000 said:


> Hi all,
> I have found this thread recently from a great friend in here as this thing happened to me & I need advices so bad from all of you.. Thanks in advance all. I had sold successfully 3 items thru Tradesy with great comments from buyers just this year as I m a new seller.
> 
> I don't normally sell anything but buy & buy only from official or original boutiques in USA. Non of my item has been purchased thru. any second market yet. This year I decided to get rid few items as I found they are no use or don't fit my life styles anymore. My
> Few days ago, I posted one of my brand new LV wallet but buyer claimed on authenticity so she sent back to Tradesy. I emailed Tradesy copy of my original receipt & told them if they need to see video at post office too, I can always forward to them. Tradesy received her returned item & I thought they are supposed to call me but no they didn't. They sent me email starting they will ship non authentic wallet back to me !!! But I know mine original one is 100% authentic & how couldn't they tell by looking at pics I posted, my original receipt. Once I see the email, call them back, they closed! Also, it's not like I first sell anything thru. Them. I even sold my Chanel woc which is brand new & way more expensive than this LV wallet. How could they didn't contact me to investigate? Now I can't speak to someone til Mon. What should I do guys, I will definitely not take back a non authentic that probably has been switched if that what happened to mine wallet. I still have all proof but just hope Tradesy investigate not try to listen or protect buyer only.





Brandlover2000 said:


> I have sent them few emails & still no reply. Between the buyer & that Tradesy place must have done something with my original authentic LV wallet. I will definitely report this whole thing to fraud Dept in US as I still keep my original receipt from LV & video how my item was shipped with full package. Any suggestion would be helpful. I lost all my trusts for this Tradesy place ..as this happening to me now. They closed even before their business hrs as of yesterday when I tried to call.


The fact that they're closed for the weekend and that they may have closed early on a Friday because both of those concerns are common for many businesses.

So you'll need to wait until Monday to contact them. (Was there a machine to leave your number for a return call?)

I think you're jumping the gun in assuming a switch without waiting. Many buyers on various sites don't realize that they can make legitimate returns without filing false counterfeit (or otherwise SNAD) claims. 

She may have just changed her mind and might return the same item she received from you.

Again, wait to see what happens once you speak to them on Monday before getting all stressed out.


----------



## Brandlover2000

BeenBurned said:


> The fact that they're closed for the weekend and that they may have closed early on a Friday because both of those concerns are common for many businesses.
> 
> So you'll need to wait until Monday to contact them. (Was there a machine to leave your number for a return call?)
> 
> I think you're jumping the gun in assuming a switch without waiting. Many buyers on various sites don't realize that they can make legitimate returns without filing false counterfeit (or otherwise SNAD) claims.
> 
> She may have just changed her mind and might return the same item she received from you.
> 
> Again, wait to see what happens once you speak to them on Monday before getting all stressed out.



Hi dear,
I was being considerated for those reasons too that buyer might just changed mind & tried to blame on authenticity so she can get her money back which I sure it happens with all consignment places. I do get upset with Tradesy just because they got attachment of my original receipt & sent me a very nice message at first that I don't have to worry & they will keep all info on file. I did have video at post office too. That email was sent to me just about 3 hrs before I got second email from them -they said my bag was fake due to their team authenticated!! I don't expect my original authentic item is non authentic. I bought this wallet from LV store in my state. I read info on here & not sure their team might not have good authenticators or something has happened to my bag. They also said on email that fake item will be sent back to me but no mine was not fake. My item has been listed for about 2 months with full package pics including brand new leather strap & shopping bag..just to let u know. If my item is fake I m sure people already know. I did sell 3 bags with them this yr too with nice comments from all buyers so it's not like first time. I thought they should call or at least try to capture info from sellers first. So of course I will not get anything back unless my original one if they can prove by comparing pics. All my bags are purchased directly from all official boutiques in USA with original receipts. When I sell I also limited to US buyers only as I am always afraid of sending over seas..so many fake items out there.
Thanks for your thoughts on it anyway dear.


----------



## ToriChan

BeenBurned said:


> The fact that they're closed for the weekend and that they may have closed early on a Friday because both of those concerns are common for many businesses.
> 
> So you'll need to wait until Monday to contact them. (Was there a machine to leave your number for a return call?)
> 
> I think you're jumping the gun in assuming a switch without waiting. Many buyers on various sites don't realize that they can make legitimate returns without filing false counterfeit (or otherwise SNAD) claims.
> 
> She may have just changed her mind and might return the same item she received from you.
> 
> Again, wait to see what happens once you speak to them on Monday before getting all stressed out.



BeenBurned- either Tradesy's authentication team has misauthenticated the wallet and the seller will be getting back her authetic one or the buyer has pulled a switch. When buyers falsly claim items are fake when they are real the buyer then sends the item directly to Tradesy and then they are supposed to make the call with the item in their hands. If the item was real (deemed by Tradesy) the seller gets her funds released and the buyer gets credits for the site. Tradesy is supposed to mediate these situations so buyers don't change their mind and try and get a full refund opposed to site credits. 

Very very scary to hear that once again Tradesy is misautenticating items if the item in question is authentic. They should have the best teams of authenticators for LV, Chanel, and Coach since those are the brands they claim are their best sellers.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> BeenBurned- either Tradesy's authentication team has misauthenticated the wallet and the seller will be getting back her authetic one or the buyer has pulled a switch. When buyers falsly claim items are fake when they are real the buyer then sends the item directly to Tradesy and then they are supposed to make the call with the item in their hands. If the item was real (deemed by Tradesy) the seller gets her funds released and the buyer gets credits for the site. Tradesy is supposed to mediate these situations so buyers don't change their mind and try and get a full refund opposed to site credits.
> 
> Very very scary to hear that once again Tradesy is misautenticating items if the item in question is authentic. They should have the best teams of authenticators for LV, Chanel, and Coach since those are the brands they claim are their best sellers.


If the buyer did a switch, that is something that could have happened on any site. I don't think there is anyway for a seller to protect herself from that.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> If the buyer did a switch, that is something that could have happened on any site. I don't think there is anyway for a seller to protect herself from that.



Yes it can happen on every site- it happened to me on eBay. If this is the situation, hopefully the seller will get Tradesy to look at her receipt from LV, the video of her packing the item versus what has been returned to her. Pictures comparing the two wallets. If this all fails, it might be time to look into a BBB claim.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> BeenBurned- either Tradesy's authentication team has misauthenticated the wallet and the seller will be getting back her authetic one or the buyer has pulled a switch. When buyers falsly claim items are fake when they are real the buyer then sends the item directly to Tradesy and then they are supposed to make the call with the item in their hands. If the item was real (deemed by Tradesy) the seller gets her funds released and the buyer gets credits for the site. Tradesy is supposed to mediate these situations so buyers don't change their mind and try and get a full refund opposed to site credits.
> 
> Very very scary to hear that once again Tradesy is misautenticating items if the item in question is authentic. They should have the best teams of authenticators for LV, Chanel, and Coach since those are the brands they claim are their best sellers.


I understand that there's a potential for fraud on any site. I also understand that the buyer might be doing a switcheroo and although I'm not accusing the seller of anything, there's also the possibility that a seller can use genuine receipts and props to sell a fake. 

My concern is with Tradesy and its authenticators, especially knowing that at least in the past, they used a company whose many mistakes were fairly frequent and well publicized. I don't believe they use brand specialists for their authentication team, just based on the obvious fakes I've seen posted in various AT threads here as well as obvious fakes that are labeled as "sold" on Tradesy. And keep in mind that since Tradesy often resells returned items on its own IDs, the fact that they have (or have had) fakes listed by their own selling IDs indicates that their "team" isn't good at what they do, IMHO.


----------



## pinktailcat

ToriChan said:


> Yes it can happen on every site- it happened to me on eBay. If this is the situation, hopefully the seller will get Tradesy to look at her receipt from LV, the video of her packing the item versus what has been returned to her. Pictures comparing the two wallets. If this all fails, it might be time to look into a BBB claim.



I am not familiar with LV, but LV items also have stamps that roughly indicate when and where they were produced, don't they?

How could someone prepare the exact fake with the same stamp??


----------



## knightal

Brandlover2000 said:


> I have sent them few emails & still no reply. Between the buyer & that Tradesy place must have done something with my original authentic LV wallet. I will definitely report this whole thing to fraud Dept in US as I still keep my original receipt from LV & video how my item was shipped with full package. Any suggestion would be helpful. I lost all my trusts for this Tradesy place ..as this happening to me now. They closed even before their business hrs as of yesterday when I tried to call.



They are open on Sat and Sun from 8am -2pm PST.  Give them a call now.


----------



## PikaboICU

ToriChan said:


> BeenBurned- either Tradesy's authentication team has misauthenticated the wallet and the seller will be getting back her authetic one or the buyer has pulled a switch. When buyers falsly claim items are fake when they are real the buyer then sends the item directly to Tradesy and then they are supposed to make the call with the item in their hands. If the item was real (deemed by Tradesy) the seller gets her funds released and the buyer gets credits for the site. Tradesy is supposed to mediate these situations so buyers don't change their mind and try and get a full refund opposed to site credits.
> 
> Very very scary to hear that once again Tradesy is misautenticating items if the item in question is authentic. They should have the best teams of authenticators for LV, Chanel, and Coach since those are the brands they claim are their best sellers.



Not directed at you ToriChan but just at this situation in general..

I hope and pray that Tradesy got it wrong in this case..
It's possible they made a mistake on authentication, yes, it's also possible the buyer did the switcheroo scam..
Sadly, the seller has to wait & see what they receive when Tradesy returns their wallet.
After she determines if it's her wallet or something else, decisions can be made & she can be advised on how to proceed..

It's terrible waiting, it seems like FOREVER but unfortunately, in this case,she must.
I hope & pray she gets back her original LV wallet- I really do..

OP, hang in there.. Try to stay positive.. Perhaps they just made a mistake.. They have been known to make mistakes about this so for now, hope for that. You might worry yourself sick for nothing.. Stressing over it will not change what happened or what you receive back.. You may find you get back your wallet and all the worrying was for not.That's the hope! Then you can prove authenticity to Tradesy and relist, if you can trust the site after this..


----------



## knightal

pinktailcat said:


> I am not familiar with LV, but LV items also have stamps that roughly indicate when and where they were produced, don't then?
> 
> How could someone prepare the exact fake with the same stamp??



I don't think the scammer even worries about stamps or markings.  They will just return a fake and claim that it was sent from the seller.


----------



## Joyjoy7

I just saw the new Tradesy.com TV commercial! Look at the CEO showing the Tradesy Shipping Kit and a beautiful box (like a Chanel magnetic box of sorts) This is such a joke! I've seen the shipping kit!! It's poopy plastic bag and a single piece of tissue paper!!! I recorded the commercial but couldn't load a video


----------



## Joyjoy7

As for the post by my dear friend Arfit60, we are in the same purse groups. She is the most honorable and decent person, loved dearly...and high ethics first and foremost with amazing authentic bags purchased at the retail level. We are all spinning over this situation and my initial summation is that of course bag she sold was authentic and tradesy has either received a fake in this model from Jacklynn's buyer or is using ***************** who once again deemed an authentic bag as fake. If it's not them, their slew of in house "brand specialist" are Jacks of all Trades, Masters of NONE!! I've been on Tradesy for over a year and the growth to handle the volume now is over their heads. Used to be so great and lately has been terrible with new customer service reps giving me erroneous info and are completely clueless...

I've had generally a very positive experience on tradesy  but am now slowing to a halt by choice. 

Why Arfit60 is even involved now is ridiculous! Jacklynn I have to say, we really don't know what happened to the bag you were sold! You received a deemed authentic stamp of approval on TPF. And after that the original owner is removed from the equation! I've called tradesy and spoken to them about this as well. My husband is researching the UCC and it seems that legally the issue can not involve the first transaction since the original seller has no control over what happened subsequent to you taking ownership.


----------



## PikaboICU

Joyjoy7 said:


> As for the post by my dear friend Arfit60, we are in the same purse groups. She is the most honorable and decent person, loved dearly...and high ethics first and foremost with amazing authentic bags purchased at the retail level. We are all spinning over this situation and my initial summation is that of course bag she sold was authentic and tradesy has either received a fake in this model from Jacklynn's buyer or is using ***************** who once again deemed an authentic bag as fake. If it's not them, their slew of in house "brand specialist" are Jacks of all Trades, Masters of NONE!! I've been on Tradesy for over a year and the growth to handle the volume now is over their heads. Used to be so great and lately has been terrible with new customer service reps giving me erroneous info and are completely clueless...
> 
> I've had generally a very positive experience on tradesy  but am now slowing to a halt by choice.
> 
> Why Arfit60 is even involved now is ridiculous! Jacklynn I have to say, we really don't know what happened to the bag you were sold! You received a deemed authentic stamp of approval on TPF. And after that the original owner is removed from the equation! I've called tradesy and spoken to them about this as well. My husband is researching the UCC and it *seems that legally the issue can not involve the first transaction since the original seller has no control over what happened subsequent to you taking ownership*.



AMEN to that! 
I had wondered and posted about that aspect before.
The original seller has nothing to do with the subsequent transactions.

As for that commercial! What a joke! It's extremely misleading!
I've made 4 purchases from Tradesy in the last year, 2 were for rather high end expensive items. I have never received a box like that! Frankly, I would LOVE a box like that-
My Balenciaga was $1400. and my Louboutins about the same, maybe $1200., I forget, anyway, I should think either or both of them should have qualified for a nice Tradesy black box.. 

In my opinion; if they're going to advertise it (and it will help sales) they need to be providing them. Can you imagine a buyer getting ticked at their seller believing they should have been shipped a fancy black box? I can.. I suppose it's a good thing they don't do feedback there- Tradesy could harm their own sellers..


----------



## speedygirl45

Joyjoy7 said:


> I just saw the new Tradesy.com TV commercial! Look at the CEO showing the Tradesy Shipping Kit and a beautiful box (like a Chanel magnetic box of sorts) This is such a joke! I've seen the shipping kit!! It's poopy plastic bag and a single piece of tissue paper!!! I recorded the commercial but couldn't load a video
> 
> View attachment 3148361


Doesn't the kit depend on the seller using Tradesy's kit? I have ordered shoes and sunglasses and got the nice box kit with both. I also sold a celine and got the large box to ship it in. It wasn't a pull off top like in the commercial but it was a nice matte black a bit bigger than what I got for my ferragamo shoes. I would use the kit again if it didn't take fooooorever to receive. I'd rather just ship myself so I can finish the sale faster.


----------



## whateve

speedygirl45 said:


> Doesn't the kit depend on the seller using Tradesy's kit? I have ordered shoes and sunglasses and got the nice box kit with both. I also sold a celine and got the large box to ship it in. It wasn't a pull off top like in the commercial but it was a nice matte black a bit bigger than what I got for my ferragamo shoes. I would use the kit again if it didn't take fooooorever to receive. I'd rather just ship myself so I can finish the sale faster.


When I spoke to a Tradesy rep, I was told that the boxes only come with certain items. She wouldn't say exactly which items but it seemed to be only certain brands, and possibly only over a certain dollar amount. 

I've bought several small inexpensive items and the shipping kit is just a black plastic bag. I used the shipping kit once as a seller and all I got was a plastic bag as well. If I knew ahead of time that my sale would qualify for a box, I would choose to use the shipping kit.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Wow! This does exist?? Early on I had sold an expensive Chanel item. I was clueless about the site and ordered a shipping kit. It was a 3k sale and I received that silly plastic bag. I called and cancelled the label and kit (my Chanel bag had a box and wouldn't fit or be protected). I've also purchased and received my item in the plastic bag. Took forever for the seller to receive as well. Pleasantly surprised this black box exists. How expensive were these items you've sold and received!? Is that a qualifier?


----------



## Joyjoy7

I've sold over 100 items, mostly all Chanel and have never seen or heard of Tradesy offering those black boxes. I also won't use their labels (as mentioned before) they aren't based on weight but the dollar amount which is not actual shipping charges and will over inflate my already pricy items. I feel most comfortable having my buyers pay actual shipping. While I take all the precautions and purchase full insurance and signature confirmation, the price difference is exponentially higher using Tradesy's label on expensive items.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Joyjoy7 said:


> I've sold over 100 items, mostly all Chanel and have never seen or heard of Tradesy offering those black boxes. I also won't use their labels (as mentioned before) they aren't based on weight but the dollar amount which is not actual shipping charges and will over inflate my already pricy items. I feel most comfortable having my buyers pay actual shipping. While I take all the precautions and purchase full insurance and signature confirmation, the price difference is exponentially higher using Tradesy's label on expensive items.



I've sold about 20 or so items myself. I did receive the a black box for a pair of shoes I sold. I didnt even notice they charged $60 for this service! Not to mention the box took almost a week to arrive to me in NY. At first I did all my postings on their app, so I didn't notice how much they were charging the buyer. Now I just add an extra $15-25 per listing depending on the item and its value. It's terrible what they are doing to customers with this super overpriced ship cost.


----------



## BeenBurned

Joyjoy7 said:


> and tradesy has* either received a fake in this model from Jacklynn's buyer or is using ***************** who once again deemed an authentic bag as fake. If it's not them, their slew of in house "brand specialist" are Jacks of all Trades, Masters of NONE!! *I've been on Tradesy for over a year and the growth to handle *the volume now is over their heads.* Used to be so great and lately has been terrible with new customer service reps giving me erroneous info and are completely clueless...




Unless they clean up their act, I'm not sure that the plusses outweigh the minuses on that site. 

I keep reading and trying to decide if I want to give Tradesy a try but haven't bitten the bullet yet and until I hear they use reputable authentication services and/or authenticators, I don't want to take the chance of a "fake" accusation and a non-expert authenticator who agrees with the accuser!


----------



## Joyjoy7

Hi BB[emoji173]&#65039; My only transaction with a supposed authenticity issue was so nuts and how Tradesy handled it was another surprise. Last November I sold a pair of Chanel chain hoop earrings (gold chain/black leather) this was on the Tuesday before Thanksgiving. 



(this is tradesy's pic, mine were better)

I am selective about who I sell to. I call tradesy before I confirm sales and ask if they are a first time buyer or if the have a positive history buying luxury items. This buyer had a few recent Chanel purchases so I moved forward. Anyway the buyer now asks me to overnight the earrings so she can wear them on Thanksgiving. My daughters were flying home from college, I was busy but she covered the cost and I agreed. I had purchased these at Neiman Marcus (on sale) and had receipt and tags and all. She received them in time and was so pleased, promised to shop again....Blah Blah Blah. Fast forward to February...Here is a screenshot of a message I received from her a day before Valentine's.




It would have been different if she kindly said she might have some concerns about these earrings. But she was attacking, threatening and nasty as heck as it went on.

So my long story longer, I contacted Tradesy, sent them pics of receipt, supporting documentation, had Etinceler authenticate as well. Lots of work for me! I told Tradesy "you should make her prove they weren't authentic vs me proving they were authentic!" My listing was clear and descriptive with numerous pictures. She had been shopping that day at Saks and told Tradesy her Saks SA said they were FAKE! I was shocked that was what happened!! SAs aren't allowed to authenticate, it's strictly forbidden, trust me I know. So my earrings were deemed authentic but Tradesy didn't ship them back to her but allowed her site credit! I was so concerned about this situation moving forward...two months later gives any buyer plenty of time to possibly find a counterfeit matching item cry "FAKE" and request a return to Tradesy. This practice is a huge flaw in their system. Luckily I still had my receipt from NM and pictures but usually I delete these things since the sale is concluded. Why wouldn't they send them back to this mentally whacked buyer?? This practice creates an open door for scamming! At least say if deemed authentic you'll receive your item back. At least that would prevent fraudulent cases opened just for buyer remorse, "I wore these for two months and and don't want them any longer" this was all so frustrating but the only time I've ever had this happen. Gets me grumpy just thinking about it again! No apologies or anything! Just a big stressful waste of time!


----------



## EGBDF

I notice that if you click on the seller of 'sold' items, that person isn't really selling that item. It looks like they were the buyer maybe. Weird.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I notice that if you click on the seller of 'sold' items, that person isn't really selling that item. It looks like they were the buyer maybe. Weird.


I noticed that. I don't know what is up with that. I saw these two items were listed by the same seller: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-sequin-shoulder-bag-black-7113445/?tref=category
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-sequin-shoulder-bag-gold-7113280/?tref=category
Now they show different sellers on the main page, but the same seller on the item page.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I noticed that. I don't know what is up with that. I saw these two items were listed by the same seller: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-sequin-shoulder-bag-black-7113445/?tref=category
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-sequin-shoulder-bag-gold-7113280/?tref=category
> Now they show different sellers on the main page, but the same seller on the item page.



So if you do a search for something you've sold, and look at it on the main page, does it say the 'listed by ' as the person you sold it to?
That's what mine look like.
Wonder if it's a website glitch or are they really encouraging buyers to re-list? More money for Tradesy.


----------



## AnnaFreud

EGBDF said:


> So if you do a search for something you've sold, and look at it on the main page, does it say the 'listed by ' as the person you sold it to?
> 
> That's what mine look like.
> 
> Wonder if it's a website glitch or are they really encouraging buyers to re-list? More money for Tradesy.




I saw this a few weeks ago in an item I sold. I just thought the person re-listed them. I just thought it was odd that she would list them for the exact same price she bought them for.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone else have a slow sale month? I was getting steady sales then bam, nothing for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> So if you do a search for something you've sold, and look at it on the main page, does it say the 'listed by ' as the person you sold it to?
> That's what mine look like.
> Wonder if it's a website glitch or are they really encouraging buyers to re-list? More money for Tradesy.


I can't find any of mine. I haven't sold anything in about a week. I just bought something though and it doesn't show my name as the seller.


----------



## NANI1972

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone else have a slow sale month? I was getting steady sales then bam, nothing for almost 2 weeks.




Yes kinda slow for me as well, I'm hoping the designer shoe sale will get me some sales this week.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I noticed that. I don't know what is up with that. I saw these two items were listed by the same seller: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-sequin-shoulder-bag-black-7113445/?tref=category
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-sequin-shoulder-bag-gold-7113280/?tref=category
> Now they show different sellers on the main page, but the same seller on the item page.


It's bad enough that Tradesy seems to allow sellers to use images belonging to other Tradesy sellers, but in this case, the seller stole pictures from an ebay seller. 

That seller,  Stephanie      is a picture thief. 
This listing: 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-...m=affiliate&utm_campaign=VigLink&utm_content=

uses pictures stolen from this ebay seller (also a TPF'er):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-COACH-...64c95e0&pid=100204&rk=2&rkt=9&sd=111370199872

This listing:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-satchel-mixed-red-7124212/?tref=closet

came from a seller on Poshmark named Bethany:
https://poshmark.com/listing/RARE-L...sten-Studded-Satchel-5306d8ae1b865a5dd6010f97


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I can't find any of mine. I haven't sold anything in about a week. I just bought something though and it doesn't show my name as the seller.



It did it to me..

I bought my first Louboutins last month and now it lists them as "sold by" me.. I thought it was a fluke but I guess it's affecting everyone..
THAT is really strange.. For the record; I've never listed/sold anything on Tradesy and I'm keeping my shoes.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> It's bad enough that Tradesy seems to allow sellers to use images belonging to other Tradesy sellers, but in this case, the seller stole pictures from an ebay seller.
> 
> That seller,  Stephanie      is a picture thief.
> This listing:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-...m=affiliate&utm_campaign=VigLink&utm_content=
> 
> uses pictures stolen from this ebay seller (also a TPF'er):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-COACH-...64c95e0&pid=100204&rk=2&rkt=9&sd=111370199872
> 
> This listing:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-satchel-mixed-red-7124212/?tref=closet
> 
> came from a seller on Poshmark named Bethany:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/RARE-L...sten-Studded-Satchel-5306d8ae1b865a5dd6010f97



Wow. That's bad. I wonder if 'stephanie' actually had those type bags to sell or something elseare those commonly faked bags? I wonder what the buyers ended up receiving.


----------



## Prettyn

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone else have a slow sale month? I was getting steady sales then bam, nothing for almost 2 weeks.


Yes slow week. Not even one message,  look forward to the messages that I get at 3:00am.:lolots:


----------



## ToriChan

Everyone beware of this Tradesy scam. I just bought a bag off a seller tonight who after purchasing sent me an email saying it would ship Thursday but she would upload a tracking number tonight. When I bought my item she also had a few other items up on Tradesy that also were showing as sold but NOT in the sold AND shipped category. 

well low and behold, she uploads tracking and it's a tracking number that has already shown delivery in ANOTHER STATE. Her other items are being shown as sold and shipped. I can't even open a claim because the delivery on the tracking was October 1. That means this scammer already has had my money realeased to her. I am fuming mad right now that Tradesy's system has allowed this, I would think that the system would check to make sure the item would at least be delivered to my zipcode. Will be calling tomorrow and demanding a refund, hopefully they shut this seller down.


----------



## torochip

ToriChan said:


> Everyone beware of this Tradesy scam. I just bought a bag off a seller tonight who after purchasing sent me an email saying it would ship Thursday but she would upload a tracking number tonight. When I bought my item she also had a few other items up on Tradesy that also were showing as sold but NOT in the sold AND shipped category.
> 
> well low and behold, she uploads tracking and it's a tracking number that has already shown delivery in ANOTHER STATE. Her other items are being shown as sold and shipped. I can't even open a claim because the delivery on the tracking was October 1. That means this scammer already has had my money realeased to her. I am fuming mad right now that Tradesy's system has allowed this, I would think that the system would check to make sure the item would at least be delivered to my zipcode. Will be calling tomorrow and demanding a refund, hopefully they shut this seller down.



wow that is very scary! I'm sure Tradesy will resolve the issue I mean it makes no sense that a bag you bought today was "delivered" already.


----------



## torochip

Prettyn said:


> Yes slow week. Not even one message,  look forward to the messages that I get at 3:00am.:lolots:



I've been trying to sell my stuff on Tradesy but no sales! so sad. Not  gonna lie, I think it's probably because I list my stuff too high. It's  hard to make them low when I barely use the stuff. I joined Poshmark and  I'm having a couple of sales on the cheaper stuff. The good thing about  Tradesy is they have sales that they will pay for but still no  buys...crossing my fingers!


----------



## ToriChan

torochip said:


> wow that is very scary! I'm sure Tradesy will resolve the issue I mean it makes no sense that a bag you bought today was "delivered" already.



Of course, I am sure I will get my refund, just do not appreciate what the seller is doing nor how the Tradesy systems operates. Seller has been very rude. Almost worried since she has my address and has mentioned she used to live an hour away from me after I questioned what was up with the tracking ? Just mad and annoyed, I have a busy day tomorrow but I'll have to find time to call Tradesy and get this resolved.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Everyone beware of this Tradesy scam. I just bought a bag off a seller tonight who after purchasing sent me an email saying it would ship Thursday but she would upload a tracking number tonight. When I bought my item she also had a few other items up on Tradesy that also were showing as sold but NOT in the sold AND shipped category.
> 
> well low and behold, she uploads tracking and it's a tracking number that has already shown delivery in ANOTHER STATE. Her other items are being shown as sold and shipped. I can't even open a claim because the delivery on the tracking was October 1. That means this scammer already has had my money realeased to her. I am fuming mad right now that Tradesy's system has allowed this, I would think that the system would check to make sure the item would at least be delivered to my zipcode. Will be calling tomorrow and demanding a refund, hopefully they shut this seller down.





ToriChan said:


> Of course, I am sure I will get my refund, just do not appreciate what the seller is doing nor how the Tradesy systems operates. Seller has been very rude. Almost worried since she has my address and has mentioned she used to live an hour away from me after I questioned what was up with the tracking ? Just mad and annoyed, I have a busy day tomorrow but I'll have to find time to call Tradesy and get this resolved.


It just happened to me as well. Was it the seller Stephanie? She is probably making a quick getaway with the money right now. Did she say where she lived?


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> It just happened to me as well. Was it the seller Stephanie? She is probably making a quick getaway with the money right now. Did she say where she lived?



Whateve- yes it was Stephanie! I just saw all the comments from BeenBurned and everyone now- I bought a few hours ago. She said she used to live in a location an hour from where I am (not sure if this is true, but where she said was accurate.) If you can, could you message me the tracking number she sent you to compare? Because of the glitch in the system I believe it is showing who the buyers were, I contacted 2, one of them I have sold to before.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> It just happened to me as well. Was it the seller Stephanie? She is probably making a quick getaway with the money right now. Did she say where she lived?




Is that the same Stephanie that's the "photo thief" that BeenBurned posted about? 

Is it possible the seller(s) just made a mistake in tracking? Or that one of the sites, Tradesy, UPS or Other Carrier are having technical difficulties? 
The fact it happened to both of you is too much of a coincidence. Unless of course it is the same seller.

*ETA*: Uh Oh... Just saw ToriChan's post... Let's hope this is just some sort of glitch.. YIKES!


----------



## ToriChan

PikaboICU said:


> Is that the same Stephanie that's the "photo thief" that BeenBurned posted about?
> 
> Is it possible the seller(s) just made a mistake in tracking? Or that one of the sites, Tradesy, UPS or Other Carrier are having technical difficulties?
> The fact it happened to both of you is too much of a coincidence. Unless of course it is the same seller.



Same Stephanie who is a photo thief. Upon sending a few messages back, she is fully aware of the scam she is pulling. :/


----------



## torochip

ToriChan said:


> Whateve- yes it was Stephanie! I just saw all the comments from BeenBurned and everyone now- I bought a few hours ago. She said she used to live in a location an hour from where I am (not sure if this is true, but where she said was accurate.) If you can, could you message me the tracking number she sent you to compare? Because of the glitch in the system I believe it is showing who the buyers were, I contacted 2, one of them I have sold to before.



wow that's crazy. A member just talked about this "stephanie" a couple posts above and wondering what she ended up sending if the pics are stolen from other sellers. I guess she sends nothing...


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> Wow. That's bad. I wonder if 'stephanie' actually had those type bags to sell or something elseare those commonly faked bags? I wonder what the buyers ended up receiving.





whateve said:


> It just happened to me as well. Was it the seller Stephanie? She is probably making a quick getaway with the money right now. Did she say where she lived?





ToriChan said:


> Whateve- yes it was Stephanie! I just saw all the comments from BeenBurned and everyone now- I bought a few hours ago. She said she used to live in a location an hour from where I am (not sure if this is true, but where she said was accurate.) If you can, could you message me the tracking number she sent you to compare? Because of the glitch in the system I believe it is showing who the buyers were, I contacted 2, one of them I have sold to before.





PikaboICU said:


> Is that the same Stephanie that's the "photo thief" that BeenBurned posted about?
> 
> Is it possible the seller(s) just made a mistake in tracking? Or that one of the sites, Tradesy, UPS or Other Carrier are having technical difficulties?
> The fact it happened to both of you is too much of a coincidence. Unless of course it is the same seller.
> 
> *ETA*: Uh Oh... Just saw ToriChan's post... Let's hope this is just some sort of glitch.. YIKES!





ToriChan said:


> Same Stephanie who is a photo thief. Upon sending a few messages back, she is fully aware of the scam she is pulling. :/


Stephanie the picture thief is also Stephanie the scammer.


----------



## uadjit

Just caught up on this thread and oh my gosh that is scary. How pathetic that the Tradesy system would allow this!


----------



## threadbender

I hope you all used a credit card! 
I was not impressed with Tradesy due to their lack of trusted authenticators and selling of fakes. This makes them even worse!


----------



## ToriChan

carlpsmom said:


> I hope you all used a credit card!
> I was not impressed with Tradesy due to their lack of trusted authenticators and selling of fakes. This makes them even worse!



I always use a credit card, never my Tradesy Balance since I know there are scammers like this around. I know tradesy will cover me though, it should be so clear that I just bought the item late today to only have tracking show "Delivered" on October 1st to a completely different state. Bad scam once you look at the tracking LOL!

They need to come up with a better system/enhance the one they have. One reason I like Posh is because they send you a label and you have to use the one they sent to have funds released.

ETA: Stephanie just posted another bag, this time MK. Hopefully another buyer will not fall for it.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Stephanie the picture thief is also Stephanie the scammer.




YEP!



ToriChan said:


> ETA: Stephanie just posted another bag, this time MK. Hopefully another buyer will not fall for it.



Now she has 2 Micheal Kors bags up..

Isn't there a way to warn people??  Sheesh!

*ETA: I reported both of her listings.. *


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> ETA: Stephanie just posted another bag, this time MK. Hopefully another buyer will not fall for it.





PikaboICU said:


> Now she has 2 Micheal Kors bags up..
> 
> Isn't there a way to warn people??  Sheesh!
> 
> *ETA: I reported both of her listings.. *



This is Stephanie's listing: 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-7132198/?tref=closet

And her pictures were stolen from this Poshmark listing:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-bag-55cf815b8fe42125d7004bf9



And this listing from Stephanie:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-gray-7132258/?tref=m_seller

Was stolen from:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-55e0d3c5f0137d5bf30006d0


----------



## BeenBurned

And if Tradesy doesn't boot this seller, it further shows the site's lack of safety!


----------



## calflu

I had an item like this before 


To me it was when my item was relisted by buyer 





EGBDF said:


> So if you do a search for something you've sold, and look at it on the main page, does it say the 'listed by ' as the person you sold it to?
> 
> That's what mine look like.
> 
> Wonder if it's a website glitch or are they really encouraging buyers to re-list? More money for Tradesy.







AnnaFreud said:


> I saw this a few weeks ago in an item I sold. I just thought the person re-listed them. I just thought it was odd that she would list them for the exact same price she bought them for.


----------



## calflu

ToriChan said:


> Same Stephanie who is a photo thief. Upon sending a few messages back, she is fully aware of the scam she is pulling. :/




This is scary!!!!! I'm pretty sure Tradesy will catch up. Otherwise their business would go down to the ground for scams like this


----------



## paula3boys

BeenBurned said:


> This is Stephanie's listing:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-7132198/?tref=closet
> 
> And her pictures were stolen from this Poshmark listing:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-bag-55cf815b8fe42125d7004bf9
> 
> 
> 
> And this listing from Stephanie:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-gray-7132258/?tref=m_seller
> 
> Was stolen from:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-55e0d3c5f0137d5bf30006d0




Low selling prices would make me cautious anyway


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> I always use a credit card, never my Tradesy Balance since I know there are scammers like this around. I know tradesy will cover me though, it should be so clear that I just bought the item late today to only have tracking show "Delivered" on October 1st to a completely different state. Bad scam once you look at the tracking LOL!
> 
> They need to come up with a better system/enhance the one they have. One reason I like Posh is because they send you a label and you have to use the one they sent to have funds released.
> 
> ETA: Stephanie just posted another bag, this time MK. Hopefully another buyer will not fall for it.


It's not the same tracking I got. Mine was delivered September 12 to California. I bet she used different tracking for each sale and might have tried to get the zips close to the buyer's.

The tracking I got doesn't show where it originated; it just shows out for delivery and delivered. Isn't that odd? Shouldn't it show the entire trail? 


BeenBurned said:


> This is Stephanie's listing:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-7132198/?tref=closet
> 
> And her pictures were stolen from this Poshmark listing:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-bag-55cf815b8fe42125d7004bf9
> 
> 
> 
> And this listing from Stephanie:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-gray-7132258/?tref=m_seller
> 
> Was stolen from:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-55e0d3c5f0137d5bf30006d0


Her listings are down now. I suspect Tradesy will get on top of this soon. I can't believe their system designers didn't consider making sure the tracking delivery date isn't before the order date, and that the delivery zip is the correct one for the buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The tracking I got doesn't show where it originated; it just shows out for delivery and delivered. Isn't that odd? Shouldn't it show the entire trail? .


No, that tracking in and of itself isn't necessarily odd. And in fact, the post office didn't always call it "tracking" because the entire trail wasn't shown. Thus, "delivery confirmation" was (and is) all that's needed to show proof of delivery.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> It's not the same tracking I got. Mine was delivered September 12 to California. I bet she used different tracking for each sale and might have tried to get the zips close to the buyer's.
> 
> The tracking I got doesn't show where it originated; it just shows out for delivery and delivered. Isn't that odd? Shouldn't it show the entire trail?
> 
> Her listings are down now. I suspect Tradesy will get on top of this soon. I can't believe their system designers didn't consider making sure the tracking delivery date isn't before the order date, and that the delivery zip is the correct one for the buyer.



All her listings have been removed but I have not heard from Tradesy, so I'm wondering if an automated system pulled her account. When I go to click on the item I purchased as well from my purchases it redirects me to other items for sale. I can still see all the correspondence her and I had.

On the issue of tracking, she said mixed up tracking numbers with her ebay tracking, obviously was her trying to make it sound less suspicious. The tracking she provided originated in California.


----------



## AnnaFreud

ToriChan said:


> All her listings have been removed but I have not heard from Tradesy, so I'm wondering if an automated system pulled her account. When I go to click on the item I purchased as well from my purchases it redirects me to other items for sale. I can still see all the correspondence her and I had.
> 
> 
> 
> On the issue of tracking, she said mixed up tracking numbers with her ebay tracking, obviously was her trying to make it sound less suspicious. The tracking she provided originated in California.




Glad all of her listings got pulled. Wonder how long her scam has been running and if she can just sign up using a different name and start over. Hope you get your money back soon.


----------



## ToriChan

Just got off the phone with Tradesy- upon calling and explaining what happened, the CS Rep immediately told me Tradesy knew of the seller and her scam. She said Tradesy's Trust and Safety automatic server caught the seller last night at 3 AM EST, shutting down all her listings. She said my refund was automatically pulled last night so I should see it processed soon. So it seems if Tradesy's server/program will recognize these issues, but still lets the seller enter the tracking anyway. I wonder if the people reporting all her listings helped as well.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> Just got off the phone with Tradesy- upon calling and explaining what happened, the CS Rep immediately told me Tradesy knew of the seller and her scam. She said Tradesy's Trust and Safety automatic server caught the seller last night at 3 AM EST, shutting down all her listings. She said my refund was automatically pulled last night so I should see it processed soon. So it seems if Tradesy's server/program will recognize these issues, but still lets the seller enter the tracking anyway. I wonder if the people reporting all her listings helped as well.


If they were aware, why didn't they suspend her sooner? Why risk future buyers finding out about her and stressing, as Whateve, ToriChan and others did last night?


----------



## PikaboICU

ToriChan said:


> Just got off the phone with Tradesy- upon calling and explaining what happened, the CS Rep immediately told me Tradesy knew of the seller and her scam. She said Tradesy's Trust and Safety automatic server caught the seller last night at 3 AM EST, shutting down all her listings. She said my refund was automatically pulled last night so I should see it processed soon. So it seems if Tradesy's server/program will recognize these issues, but still lets the seller enter the tracking anyway. I wonder if the people reporting all her listings helped as well.




Thanks for the update. I didn't buy anything from her but I was concerned about those of you that did and curious about how they would deal with it.
I know I reported every listing that was active and I detailed what she was doing. I wouldn't be surprised if multiple reports from everyone triggered something in Tradesy's system. 
I'm glad you all will get quick refunds!


----------



## JNH14

I did a search with the word "Tradesy" and nothing came up...anyone have any experiences with selling on their site?  Good, bad, or indifferent feelings?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I sold on there before. It was a Celine bag and it went quick. I think 2 days after I posted it, maybe less. The transaction went smooth. I purchased something from there and it was a complete nightmare. I was sent an empty box and customer service was awful. Eventually, I hashed things out with the seller and it turned out to be a mistake on Tradesy's part.


----------



## Butterflyweed

There's another seller "bagriculture" something like that, she has a listing for a speedy yayoi kusama speedy in red, I was looking at that pic, and those are the same pics from a Japanese seller from ebay. I don't know if this seller is a scammer, she stole those pics, and selling the purse for $2,000 something.


----------



## Prettyn

Butterflyweed said:


> There's another seller "bagriculture" something like that, she has a listing for a speedy yayoi kusama speedy in red, I was looking at that pic, and those are the same pics from a Japanese seller from ebay. I don't know if this seller is a scammer, she stole those pics, and selling the purse for $2,000 something.


I bought from bsgriculture, they have many items. What I bought from them was exactly as described.


----------



## Butterflyweed

Prettyn said:


> I bought from bsgriculture, they have many items. What I bought from them was exactly as described.




Are they affiliated with a Japanese seller? The item is exactly the same, and it's selling in ebay at a much lower price.


----------



## Prettyn

Not sure, my package was from New York . There was no EMS ( Japan uses). I have seen them list their stuff on other sites too.


----------



## torochip

So glad "stephanie" is No longer active but it's scary because she can always start a new account scamming people again. I always question a seller when they list a bag too cheap. I saw something similar on PM too and some girl bought a bag from the seller through PP- her account is gone though so I'm assuming she got shut down. Hopefully PP refunded her.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Prettyn said:


> Not sure, my package was from New York . There was no EMS ( Japan uses). I have seen them list their stuff on other sites too.




Did your bag take a long time to arrive? Someone posted on here about "ghost" sellers who post pics from Japanese resellers, once you purchase from them, they will buy the item for cheaper from the Japanese seller, then turn around and send the item to you. Hope that makes sense. And I could be wrong about the term "ghost."


----------



## Prettyn

It took only a couple of days. The packaging was not great. But they did a good job describing the item and it was in ok shape but it was a hard to find item.


----------



## JNH14

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I sold on there before. It was a Celine bag and it went quick. I think 2 days after I posted it, maybe less. The transaction went smooth. I purchased something from there and it was a complete nightmare. I was sent an empty box and customer service was awful. Eventually, I hashed things out with the seller and it turned out to be a mistake on Tradesy's part.






Thanks, all I'm interested in- is selling a bunch of bags and shoes I've never used!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JNH14 said:


> Thanks, all I'm interested in- is selling a bunch of bags and shoes I've never used!



Then it should work wonderfully for you. Good luck!


----------



## Jessica_TFD

There is a whole thread about buying and selling on Tradesy in the Ebay Forum


http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/anyone-ever-buy-and-or-sell-on-tradesy-817719.html


----------



## calflu

Anyone know why Tradesy page could show items sold by one seller but when you clicked on the link....items are listed as sold by other sellers while the first seller's closet is completely blank?


----------



## EGBDF

calflu said:


> Anyone know why Tradesy page could show items sold by one seller but when you clicked on the link....items are listed as sold by other sellers while the first seller's closet is completely blank?



I think this is what we were talking about a few pages back? That the first 'seller' was actually the buyermaybe


----------



## PikaboICU

EGBDF said:


> I think this is what we were talking about a few pages back? That the first 'seller' was actually the buyermaybe



YES! Exactly..

I've never listed there yet the shoes I bought 3 weeks ago show "PikaboICU" as the seller when viewed in the pages of searches.
When you click on the shoes and go to their page, it shows the actually seller also if you go to my closet it is empty & doesn't list any sales.

I believe this glitch is directly related to their one click, "relist it" feature that allows a buyer to relist, with the original sellers photos.


----------



## calflu

Does this mean the buyers relist the items? This was what I saw before but this time there's nothing listed under this first seller account. Sounds like a glitch 



EGBDF said:


> I think this is what we were talking about a few pages back? That the first 'seller' was actually the buyermaybe







PikaboICU said:


> YES! Exactly..
> 
> 
> 
> I've never listed there yet the shoes I bought 3 weeks ago show "PikaboICU" as the seller when viewed in the pages of searches.
> 
> When you click on the shoes and go to their page, it shows the actually seller also if you go to my closet it is empty & doesn't list any sales.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this glitch is directly related to their one click, "relist it" feature that allows a buyer to relist, with the original sellers photos.


----------



## blugenie

PikaboICU said:


> YES! Exactly..
> 
> I've never listed there yet the shoes I bought 3 weeks ago show "PikaboICU" as the seller when viewed in the pages of searches.
> When you click on the shoes and go to their page, it shows the actually seller also if you go to my closet it is empty & doesn't list any sales.
> 
> I believe this glitch is directly related to their one click, "relist it" feature that allows a buyer to relist, with the original sellers photos.



But wait, there's more!

I made one purchase on Tradesy now over 2 months ago. I noticed recently how Tradesy listed me as the seller of that item in search results (but linked to the actual seller if you clicked on my name) but now it no longer even links to the original seller - it just goes to my own recent listings and profile! None of my listings are the item I bought. If I ever DID want to list it on Tradesy I think it would look especially odd or suspicious if I listed something I presumably already sold! Maybe if you relist a purchase it removes the original Sold listing, who knows...

I guess I won't worry too much since I don't want to sell what I bought and NOTHING is selling anyway. Maybe it's the season or Tradesy growing pains but I haven't experienced all these wonderful sales of which others speak


----------



## blugenie

calflu said:


> Does this mean the buyers relist the items? This was what I saw before but this time there's nothing listed under this first seller account. Sounds like a glitch



I don't think in these cases the buyer actually relisted it. The first "seller" isn't really a seller at all - just the original buyer - and nothing shows under their account because they haven't listed anything for sale. Def a glitch...


----------



## PikaboICU

calflu said:


> Does this mean the buyers relist the items? This was what I saw before but this time there's nothing listed under this first seller account. Sounds like a glitch



Oh heavens no.. Not in my case.. I just bought the shoes and truthfully, I have never listed anything on Tradesy.
It lists me as the seller on the search- but I am the buyer.. It's so strange and may make sellers believe their buyers are reselling their item and using their photos & the same price!
Not good!




blugenie said:


> But wait, there's more!
> 
> I made one purchase on Tradesy now over 2 months ago. I noticed recently how Tradesy listed me as the seller of that item in search results (but linked to the actual seller if you clicked on my name) but now it no longer even links to the original seller - it just goes to my own recent listings and profile! None of my listings are the item I bought. If I ever DID want to list it on Tradesy I think it would look especially odd or suspicious if I listed something I presumably already sold! Maybe if you relist a purchase it removes the original Sold listing, who knows...
> 
> I guess I won't worry too much since I don't want to sell what I bought and NOTHING is selling anyway. Maybe it's the season or Tradesy growing pains but I haven't experienced all these wonderful sales of which others speak



Yep that's what it did to me. If you click my name under the shoes I am supposed to have "sold" it goes to the sellers listing..
I haven't tried it recently to see if I'll get the same result as you.. I don't have any listings so for me it doesn't matter much. Although I wouldn't want my seller to think I relisted the shoes, I just bought! 
What a cluster..


----------



## Seun Soth

Anyone have any experience with the following sellers, Flora and Toby93? I have had good experiences with Tradesy so far and I want it continue that way but now I'm more hesitant to make purchases because of the things I heard through this forum about Tradesy.


----------



## Seun Soth

carlpsmom said:


> Seriously?? That is who does their "authenticating"? Well, I certainly will not be going to Tradesy, that is for sure!!!


Is AuthenticaFirst not good?


----------



## BeenBurned

Seun Soth said:


> Is AuthenticaFirst not good?


***************** has been found to make many mistakes across a lot of different brands. Their mistakes have gone both ways, deeming fakes as authentic and authentic items as fake.


----------



## Prettyn

I have seen on tradesy that some sellers have huge followers( over 100), i wonder if these sellers have a great reputation.


----------



## threadbender

Seun Soth said:


> Is AuthenticaFirst not good?



BeenBurned explained it well. 
They have made errors and tend to deny their mistakes so I have no desire to take the chance.

jmho


----------



## ToriChan

Heads up everyone- the scamming fake photo Stephanie is back! Her new username is @Jessaclairenda. She has posted some of the same bags as before, and people have already purchased. :/

Everyone report so we can hopefully get her shut down quickly.


----------



## EGBDF

ToriChan said:


> Heads up everyone- the scamming fake photo Stephanie is back! Her new username is @Jessaclairenda. She has posted some of the same bags as before, and people have already purchased. :/
> 
> Everyone report so we can hopefully get her shut down quickly.



Can you post a link because I can't find her closet

eta oh, I found it


----------



## ToriChan

Not sure if calling Tradesy would do anything, they should recognize her IP from making a new account. Wonder if she masks it.


----------



## AnnaFreud

ToriChan said:


> Heads up everyone- the scamming fake photo Stephanie is back! Her new username is @Jessaclairenda. She has posted some of the same bags as before, and people have already purchased. :/
> 
> Everyone report so we can hopefully get her shut down quickly.




How do you search the seller's name on the app??


----------



## BeenBurned

It looks like the listings were removed: 
* Jessica *

                             	@jessaclairenda

https://www.tradesy.com/closet/jessaclairenda/


----------



## ToriChan

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like the listings were removed:
> * Jessica *
> 
> @jessaclairenda
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/jessaclairenda/



I actually called and the Rep said she would alert the Trust and Safety team. I called because when I was looking at the page one of the items was on reserve to be sold, and i didn't want someone to have to go with what I went through. Glad to see they removed her (again!)


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> I actually called and the Rep said she would alert the Trust and Safety team. I called because when I was looking at the page one of the items was on reserve to be sold, and i didn't want someone to have to go with what I went through. Glad to see they removed her (again!)


I don't think they suspended her. If you click on her name, her booth comes up, but it's empty.

If they suspend, doesn't it just come up to a generic listings page?

Oops, I guess I was wrong. I just looked and you can see Stephanie's page. It's empty too.


----------



## PikaboICU

ToriChan said:


> I actually called and the Rep said she would alert the Trust and Safety team. I called because when I was looking at the page one of the items was on reserve to be sold, and i didn't want someone to have to go with what I went through. Glad to see they removed her (again!)



That is one determined scammer! 

Good job getting her booted AGAIN!
I hope they have some sort of IP ban they can put in place.


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> I hope they have some sort of IP ban they can put in place.


Ebay can't figure that out. Why do we think a small site like Tradesy could do it?


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Ebay can't figure that out. Why do we think a small site like Tradesy could do it?



True enough. 

I know there are static vs dynamic ip's & all but one would hope they could figure out a way. I guess they just rely on alert people like the gals here but that doesn't seem like a great failsafe.


----------



## EGBDF

https://www.tradesy.com/closet/spal89/

what about this steph p&#8230;same pictures


----------



## ToriChan

EGBDF said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/spal89/
> 
> what about this steph psame pictures



Yup, That's her again! Same bags again for sale. She just listed those and they sold right away.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/spal89/
> 
> what about this steph p&#8230;same pictures





ToriChan said:


> Yup, That's her again! Same bags again for sale. She just listed those and they sold right away.


Yup, and she's the same picture thief: 

*Steph P 's listing: *
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-sequin-shoulder-bag-gold-7269802/?tref=closet

Stolen from this Poshmark seller: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Limited-edition-coach-purse-5563f7d12de5127979010240



*Steph P 's listing:*
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-sequin-backpack-gun-metal-gray-7271158/?tref=closet

Stolen from this Poshmark seller:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-poppy-sequin-gunmetal-silver-book-bag-553d734956b2d60e4b00e41a


----------



## blugenie

So much for their Trust & Safety team and automated alert system


----------



## torochip

blugenie said:


> So much for their Trust & Safety team and automated alert system



Scary! People like her makes the whole experience scary for buyers/sellers. I hate how she uses family pictures to make it seem like she's trustworthy! 

Sigh... I still haven't sold one thing but I'm scared of buyers scamming sellers.


----------



## BeenBurned

torochip said:


> I hate how she uses family pictures to make it seem like she's trustworthy!
> 
> Sigh... I still haven't sold one thing but I'm scared of buyers scamming sellers.


They aren't family pictures. They're images found on the internet.

ETA: She must be reading here. The avatar is gone.


----------



## Prettyn

Being proactive and reporting these scammers is the only way to keep them off the site. On another note I haven't sold anything on tradesy in the last 10 days. I've seen my item on reserve multiple times but they end up not buying it. :wondering


----------



## EGBDF

Prettyn said:


> Being proactive and reporting these scammers is the only way to keep them off the site. On another note I haven't sold anything on tradesy in the last 10 days. I've seen my item on reserve multiple times but they end up not buying it. :wondering



same here, as far as not selling anything this month. I had a good month last month though.
I wish they had a method to clean up the riffraff on their website.


----------



## blugenie

Prettyn said:


> I have seen on tradesy that some sellers have huge followers( over 100), i wonder if these sellers have a great reputation.



I just got a message asking me to follow another member and they would follow me. I checked and they have over 500 followers. I'm not into fake followers, I want real ones! And I won't give props to sellers I know nothing about...

Maybe I'm old but I never got into the whole social media frenzy of clicks and likes and followers and "friends" that are just for the numbers - just be honest and be real.

ETA I guess I have "liked" a few items on Tradesy but it's because I really do!


----------



## torochip

Is this bad that I don't do anything on Tradesy but wait until my item gets sold? I joined 2 months ago and no sales. My items prob got lost in all the listings. 

I'm more active on posh bc I have to continuously share my items.


----------



## Prettyn

Louis Vuitton sale on tradesy.


----------



## bjsim

Does any one know when Tradsey has one of their sales what the seller's final fee is?  In other words, does the seller pay the fees even though they took a percentage off?


----------



## ThisVNchick

bjsim said:


> Does any one know when Tradsey has one of their sales what the seller's final fee is?  In other words, does the seller pay the fees even though they took a percentage off?



You pay 9% based on your original listed price. When the sale happens, usually 10% is taken off your listed price, but you pay the seller fees based on the price before it goes on sale when it sells.


----------



## whateve

blugenie said:


> I just got a message asking me to follow another member and they would follow me. I checked and they have over 500 followers. I'm not into fake followers, I want real ones! And I won't give props to sellers I know nothing about...
> 
> Maybe I'm old but I never got into the whole social media frenzy of clicks and likes and followers and "friends" that are just for the numbers - just be honest and be real.
> 
> ETA I guess I have "liked" a few items on Tradesy but it's because I really do!


I'm following one person and one person is following me. I think it is the same person. She's a tpfer.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

torochip said:


> Is this bad that I don't do anything on Tradesy but wait until my item gets sold? I joined 2 months ago and no sales. My items prob got lost in all the listings.
> 
> I'm more active on posh bc I have to continuously share my items.




I've only sold 2 items on Tradesy in the 6 months since I've joined. At first I "loved" my own items because I thought maybe that would help visibility and increase sales but at this point I don't think it helped. Granted I mostly sell clothes which is different than a one size fits all item.


----------



## Adreena

Sales can be slower on Tradesy. I usually sell cheaper stuff on eBay so they sell quickly and the more expensive items on tradesy. 
I see a lot of sellers share their closets on tradesys Facebook. I haven't done it myself, but you could try it to help get your items noticed.


----------



## ToriChan

Did anyone get an offer from Tradesy to join a BETA for their new website features and android launch? They are offering $75 dollars in site credit if you participate, but it might be invite only.


----------



## paula3boys

ToriChan said:


> Did anyone get an offer from Tradesy to join a BETA for their new website features and android launch? They are offering $75 dollars in site credit if you participate, but it might be invite only.




I did not


----------



## Jessica_TFD

ToriChan said:


> Did anyone get an offer from Tradesy to join a BETA for their new website features and android launch? They are offering $75 dollars in site credit if you participate, but it might be invite only.


 


I'm intrigued by "new website features".


----------



## Prettyn

Tradesy site is down.


----------



## NANI1972

Definitely some sight issues this morning: pages not loading, error pages and I can't transfer my funds.


----------



## k5ml3k

NANI1972 said:


> Definitely some sight issues this morning: pages not loading, error pages and I can't transfer my funds.




Maybe check it now...I just transferred my funds. Good luck!


----------



## acoolbag

Just fyi if anyone is looking to buy from this seller: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/watchmystuff/

Some of their items are pictures taken from ebay listings (priced cheaper). Something to watch out for in general on tradesy.


----------



## ToriChan

Jessica_TFD said:


> I'm intrigued by "new website features".



I wonder if the site being down has anything to do with their new updates? The email said they would be adding new features like a new homepage and a better checkout experience. They are also finally going to release an Android app. I'm an Android user and I wonder if they knew this from logging in from my phone in the web browser.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

acoolbag said:


> Just fyi if anyone is looking to buy from this seller: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/watchmystuff/
> 
> 
> 
> Some of their items are pictures taken from ebay listings (priced cheaper). Something to watch out for in general on tradesy.




From other eBay sellers?


----------



## PikaboICU

BV_LC_poodle said:


> From other eBay sellers?




I wondered if that was just a case of a seller listing on more than one site..

It would help to know if the crossovers are all listed by the same Ebay seller..


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

Tradesy definitely had some issues with their site this morning. If you made a purchase make sure to check on it. I'd made a purchase this morning which didn't show up in My Purchases but my CC was charged and item was listed as sold. So just beware.


----------



## acoolbag

PikaboICU said:


> I wondered if that was just a case of a seller listing on more than one site..
> 
> It would help to know if the crossovers are all listed by the same Ebay seller..





BV_LC_poodle said:


> From other eBay sellers?



I was looking for a vintage chanel boston bag and I saw a couple listed on Tradesy for 2000-3000. Then I looked through ebay and I saw similar bags listed for less than 2000.

In this case, I did compare the listings between the seller watch my stuff and elady, and the prices aren't vastly different, they must be the same seller then! 

Tradesy has about the same commission on ebay so it raised a red flag.

I'm not accusing the seller of this practice but if you are looking to buy from a seller that has many many listings, just make sure that you're getting it for the best price possible


----------



## katlun

they finally added a feature to not show sold items


----------



## PikaboICU

acoolbag said:


> I was looking for a vintage chanel boston bag and I saw a couple listed on Tradesy for 2000-3000. Then I looked through ebay and I saw similar bags listed for less than 2000.
> 
> In this case, I did compare the listings between the seller watch my stuff and elady, and the prices aren't vastly different, they must be the same seller then!
> 
> Tradesy has about the same commission on ebay so it raised a red flag.
> 
> I'm not accusing the seller of this practice but if you are looking to buy from a seller that has many many listings, just make sure that you're getting it for the best price possible





I agree and it's always good to keep a watchful eye! 
I often will check several sites when I'm shopping for something specific and when I see it listed in multiple places, buy from the site with the best price. 

I've seen several cross-over sellers, that sell on 2,3 or even more sites.. It helps if they use a similar name but not all of them do.
As long as all the goods are listed under one name one each site, I feel safe but if it's one seller on Tradesy and several names on Ebay, that would raise a flag for me.



katlun said:


> they finally added a feature to not show sold items



Hallelujah! 
That used to constantly discourage me!
"Here's the perfect widget you're looking for but it's already sold!"  :rain: BAH!


----------



## Prettyn

katlun said:


> they finally added a feature to not show sold items


I just saw that, it's so much easier to see the items.


----------



## Prettyn

PikaboICU said:


> I agree and it's always good to keep a watchful eye!
> I often will check several sites when I'm shopping for something specific and when I see it listed in multiple places, buy from the site with the best price.
> 
> I've seen several cross-over sellers, that sell on 2,3 or even more sites.. It helps if they use a similar name but not all of them do.
> As long as all the goods are listed under one name one each site, I feel safe but if it's one seller on Tradesy and several names on Ebay, that would raise a flag for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hallelujah!
> That used to constantly discourage me!
> "Here's the perfect widget you're looking for but it's already sold!"  :rain: BAH!


A friend of mine list her items both on tradesy and eBay. As soon as that item is sold she takes it down from other site. Personally I couldn't do that I would be afraid that I forget and leave it on the other site.


----------



## PikaboICU

Prettyn said:


> A friend of mine list her items both on tradesy and eBay. As soon as that item is sold she takes it down from other site. Personally I couldn't do that I would be afraid that I forget and leave it on the other site.



Yeah, I'm the same as you.
It would be just my luck it would take forever to sell then sell twice, before I could take it down from the second site and I would be in big trouble..


----------



## speedygirl45

PikaboICU said:


> Yeah, I'm the same as you.
> It would be just my luck it would take forever to sell then sell twice, before I could take it down from the second site and I would be in big trouble..


Bagriculture is definitely on both ebay and tradesy. To have that many items though on two sites, oh my gosh! Unless Tradesy is watching for what they sell on ebay and changing their inventory on Tradesy


----------



## whateve

speedygirl45 said:


> Bagriculture is definitely on both ebay and tradesy. To have that many items though on two sites, oh my gosh! Unless Tradesy is watching for what they sell on ebay and changing their inventory on Tradesy


Bonanza has this thing to keep items synced between Bonanza and ebay, so maybe Tradesy has the same thing. With that many items, it would take too long to put them on both sites, so Tradesy probably has an automated system for them.

It makes me sad that the large sellers are coming to Tradesy. That ruins it for the small sellers.


----------



## Prettyn

Despite some of the sales on tradesy it's been very slow..


----------



## torochip

whateve said:


> Bonanza has this thing to keep items synced between Bonanza and ebay, so maybe Tradesy has the same thing. With that many items, it would take too long to put them on both sites, so Tradesy probably has an automated system for them.
> 
> It makes me sad that the large sellers are coming to Tradesy. That ruins it for the small sellers.



I find that my prices are not competitive at all compared to large sellers or resellers. I have too much attachment to my goods. On one hand I need the money, on the other hand I just want to stare at my bags all day. Lol


----------



## ToriChan

Prettyn said:


> Despite some of the sales on tradesy it's been very slow..



Agreed! I haven't even had anyone ask questions in like two weeks either!


----------



## whateve

torochip said:


> I find that my prices are not competitive at all compared to large sellers or resellers. I have too much attachment to my goods. On one hand I need the money, on the other hand I just want to stare at my bags all day. Lol


Me too. If I can't get a decent price, I'd rather not sell it. Big sellers don't have any emotional attachment to their bags since they bought them for resale and probably got them at bargain prices.


ToriChan said:


> Agreed! I haven't even had anyone ask questions in like two weeks either!


Yes! I don't think anyone is looking.


----------



## katlun

ToriChan said:


> Agreed! I haven't even had anyone ask questions in like two weeks either!



I've been asked if I would take $100 less for my item....I told them no, but thanks for looking


----------



## Jessica_TFD

If you get an offer on an item do you assume that the offer is including shipping? 


It's never been really clear to me in the offers I've received. Is it awkward if I respond back asking for clarification?


----------



## BeenBurned

Jessica_TFD said:


> If you get an offer on an item do you assume that the offer is including shipping?
> 
> 
> It's never been really clear to me in the offers I've received. Is it awkward if I respond back asking for clarification?


If an item is listed with free shipping, the b.o. is inclusive of shipping. If the item has a shipping charge, the b.o. is for the item only and the shipping would be added. (I'm assuming you're talking about ebay.)


----------



## ToriChan

Jessica_TFD said:


> If you get an offer on an item do you assume that the offer is including shipping?
> 
> 
> It's never been really clear to me in the offers I've received. Is it awkward if I respond back asking for clarification?



When buyers are looking at your item they see one price. They don't see what the shipping cost is or the price Tradesy is charging for a label. I always assume when a buyer makes a BO that that is their best with the shipping cost included.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

BeenBurned said:


> If an item is listed with free shipping, the b.o. is inclusive of shipping. If the item has a shipping charge, the b.o. is for the item only and the shipping would be added. (I'm assuming you're talking about ebay.)




Thanks BeenBurned! On Ebay that makes total sense. I don't normally offer free shipping on my listings...it doesn't seem to help me sell more. 



ToriChan said:


> When buyers are looking at your item they see one price. They don't see what the shipping cost is or the price Tradesy is charging for a label. I always assume when a buyer makes a BO that that is their best with the shipping cost included.


 
Thanks ToriChan! That's kind of what I was thinking since that's how Tradesy's format is set up.


----------



## BeenBurned

Oops, sorry. I forgot this was on the Tradesy thread, thus my reference to ebay.


----------



## tetsubean

Prettyn said:


> Despite some of the sales on tradesy it's been very slow..



I've noticed that too. Not very much activity at all. I had a few sales in early October but since then, nothing for the past couple of weeks. I thought things would be picking up (not slowing down) due to the holidays being just around the corner...


----------



## Prettyn

tetsubean said:


> I've noticed that too. Not very much activity at all. I had a few sales in early October but since then, nothing for the past couple of weeks. I thought things would be picking up (not slowing down) due to the holidays being just around the corner...


:giggles:It's weird , my items are priced reasonably good. My paranoid self wonders if there is a glitch on my site.


----------



## kateincali

I have 10 items listed but since this weekend, can only find a few of them via search and by browsing. I've removed them and restored, but it's been a few days and they still can't be found, even though they're visible in my closet. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## NANI1972

I had a buyer a few weeks ago want to cancel the purchase after I had already packaged and printed a shipping label, I ask why she wanted to cancel and that this was an inconvenience as I had the item ready to ship but I would cancel anyway. She never replied or apologized. I get a message today that she wants to purchase the item again but for less. GTFOH! SMDH


----------



## katlun

NANI1972 said:


> I had a buyer a few weeks ago want to cancel the purchase after I had already packaged and printed a shipping label, I ask why she wanted to cancel and that this was an inconvenience as I had the item ready to ship but I would cancel anyway. She never replied or apologized. I get a message today that she wants to purchase the item again but for less. GTFOH! SMDH



Only if you could block the buyer on tradesy, this one would get it


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> I had a buyer a few weeks ago want to cancel the purchase after I had already packaged and printed a shipping label, I ask why she wanted to cancel and that this was an inconvenience as I had the item ready to ship but I would cancel anyway. She never replied or apologized. I get a message today that she wants to purchase the item again but for less. GTFOH! SMDH


What a pain! Buyers should never cancel on Tradesy. They can just return if they change their mind. It should be more expensive for her now, not cheaper.


----------



## NANI1972

katlun said:


> Only if you could block the buyer on tradesy, this one would get it







whateve said:


> What a pain! Buyers should never cancel on Tradesy. They can just return if they change their mind. It should be more expensive for her now, not cheaper.




Yes I would absolutely block her if I could!


----------



## luv2run41

NANI1972 said:


> I had a buyer a few weeks ago want to cancel the purchase after I had already packaged and printed a shipping label, I ask why she wanted to cancel and that this was an inconvenience as I had the item ready to ship but I would cancel anyway. She never replied or apologized. I get a message today that she wants to purchase the item again but for less. GTFOH! SMDH


WOW? Really?  I had a buyer do the same a week or so again. On top of that though, she purchased a second item the next day and asked me to cancel that too that it was an accident; left in her cart in error.  I could have let the sale go through (second time in 2 days she did it to me).  I really was mad, it isn't fair to anyone especially if a sale was going on and I loose out on selling the item. Then a week later wanted to buy the first bag she requested to cancel and asked for 100 off the price!!


----------



## luv2run41

faith_ann said:


> I have 10 items listed but since this weekend, can only find a few of them via search and by browsing. I've removed them and restored, but it's been a few days and they still can't be found, even though they're visible in my closet. Anyone else having this problem?


I noticed that a few weeks ago I could remove then restore and the items would bump up to the beginning.  Now it doesn't work so my items end up way down unless you re-do the entire listing. That may be why you are having trouble finding your items.


----------



## Prettyn

luv2run41 said:


> I noticed that a few weeks ago I could remove then restore and the items would bump up to the beginning.  Now it doesn't work so my items end up way down unless you re-do the entire listing. That may be why you are having trouble finding your items.


So I would just remove my items and put it back in my closet as new item?


----------



## luv2run41

Prettyn said:


> So I would just remove my items and put it back in my closet as new item?


You have to actually create a brand new listing.  I know the one sale about a month ago I was able to simple remove and then a minute later make it live again and each listing went to the top.  Now I have to literally remove the listing and create a brand new listing. I cut and paste all the text but then have to upload all the photos again. I generally wait until I see a sale for the brand I have then re do each listing.  I find during the sale if you can re create/relist all your items they sell so much quicker.  It is a pain but what stinks is say you have a speedy and I simply searched on speedy all other bags come up because the seller can put speedy in their "tagged" section even if they are selling ex. a delightful.  It is really tough for buyer to just find the exact item they want.


----------



## Prettyn

luv2run41 said:


> You have to actually create a brand new listing.  I know the one sale about a month ago I was able to simple remove and then a minute later make it live again and each listing went to the top.  Now I have to literally remove the listing and create a brand new listing. I cut and paste all the text but then have to upload all the photos again. I generally wait until I see a sale for the brand I have then re do each listing.  I find during the sale if you can re create/relist all your items they sell so much quicker.  It is a pain but what stinks is say you have a speedy and I simply searched on speedy all other bags come up because the seller can put speedy in their "tagged" section even if they are selling ex. a delightful.  It is really tough for buyer to just find the exact item they want.


Thanks , I will try that. Yes I noticed that too about the extra tags.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I had a buyer haggling over my $270 purse for an hour or two. I finally agreed to give her a $35 discount. I adjusted the price and then she wrote back the next morning saying that she wouldn't buy it because she couldn't use the Tradsey coupon code which was only good for first purchase. She wanted me to continue to give her that discount we have agreed on AND honor that Tradesy coupon!


----------



## PikaboICU

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I had a buyer haggling over my $270 purse for an hour or two. I finally agreed to give her a $35 discount. I adjusted the price and then she wrote back the next morning saying that she wouldn't buy it because she couldn't use the Tradsey coupon code which was only good for first purchase. She wanted me to continue to give her that discount we have agreed on AND honor that Tradesy coupon!





The nerve of some people!
I've never even tried to haggle or ask a seller for a discount on Tradesy! Never
They don't have a "make offer" button that I've ever seen.

I saw a listing once that said "price is flexible" but even then, I wouldn't do it. 

I can't believe people! They want brand new quality for garage sale prices and they want it shipped overnight for FREE!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

PikaboICU said:


> The nerve of some people!
> 
> I've never even tried to haggle or ask a seller for a discount on Tradesy! Never
> 
> They don't have a "make offer" button that I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a listing once that said "price is flexible" but even then, I wouldn't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe people! They want brand new quality for garage sale prices and they want it shipped overnight for FREE!




I have sold 4 items on Tradesy and 2 of them messaged me and asked for a discount. And then this one...sigh! 

When I told her the price includes shipping and I couldn't go any lower. She said: Of course shipping is included. Tradesy says it's free shipping. I don't see why you think that's even an excuse to not honor the coupon.


----------



## PikaboICU

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have sold 4 items on Tradesy and 2 of them messaged me and asked for a discount. And then this one...sigh!
> 
> When I told her the price includes shipping and I couldn't go any lower. She said: Of course shipping is included. Tradesy says it's free shipping. I don't see why you think that's even an excuse to not honor the coupon.




No way! Are you serious?
She said that? 

That takes some... Something..  Nerve doesn't even come close.. 
I can't believe that! Dang at this point I would't want to sell to her even at the full asking price.. Does she not understand that "free shipping" isn't actually _free_?  
I feel bad for you- you seem to have drawn some rotten buyers recently..

I hope you have better luck after this- hopefully you've gotten through the string of "bad buyers"  and you'll get some good ones for the next phase. **fingers crossed**

Every buyer should have to try selling at least once! I think they would be much more understanding if they saw the transaction from the other side.


----------



## threadbender

So, on Tradesy, you cannot block, but can you decline a buyer? I have not really checked into it except for browsing.


----------



## ThisVNchick

carlpsmom said:


> So, on Tradesy, you cannot block, but can you decline a buyer? I have not really checked into it except for browsing.



You can't really decline. You can cancel the sale if you don't to sell the item to the buyer but you can get penalize if you do it too often. It's not a two-way street, unfortunately.


----------



## torochip

Have you guys ever used Mercari? I had a person asking me for 50% off my price I offered to sell it to her in Mercari instead of Tradesy. I never heard back from her. I hope I didn't scare buyers away by asking them to buy from a different site. Mercari doesn't charge commission so it's more tempting to sell on there if the price is a lot lower than listing.


----------



## whateve

torochip said:


> Have you guys ever used Mercari? I had a person asking me for 50% off my price I offered to sell it to her in Mercari instead of Tradesy. I never heard back from her. I hope I didn't scare buyers away by asking them to buy from a different site. Mercari doesn't charge commission so it's more tempting to sell on there if the price is a lot lower than listing.


I think that should be a violation of Tradesy's terms of service.  You shouldn't advertise an item for free on one site and then use the customer you got from that advertising to take the sale elsewhere. It doesn't seem fair to Tradesy.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

No, you can't block a buyer on Tradesy. 

Thank you for your kind words, Pikabo [emoji5]&#65039;  That bag ended up picked up by another lady at the discounted price.  She sent me a very nice message within 10 mins the package was delivered. She was very happy with the bag. That made my day. 

Most of my buyers on eBay and Tradesy are polite and reasonable.  Yeah, some low ball offers here and there but I understand. Who doesn't want to pay less?  As long as they are not rude, I am okay with it.


----------



## Prettyn

PikaboICU said:


> The nerve of some people!
> I've never even tried to haggle or ask a seller for a discount on Tradesy! Never
> They don't have a "make offer" button that I've ever seen.
> 
> I saw a listing once that said "price is flexible" but even then, I wouldn't do it.
> 
> I can't believe people! They want brand new quality for garage sale prices and they want it shipped overnight for FREE!


A buyer who acts like that is a red flag. I would not sell to a buyer who acts like that, I would fear other complaints.


----------



## torochip

whateve said:


> I think that should be a violation of Tradesy's terms of service.  You shouldn't advertise an item for free on one site and then use the customer you got from that advertising to take the sale elsewhere. It doesn't seem fair to Tradesy.



I would never advertise a free item! My items are listed on multiple apps and the price varies depending on the commission of the site. A buyer wanted my item for 50% less than asking on Tradesy and I told her I maybe could do it and asked her if she used Mercari. I would be happy to sell it to her to Tradesy if she was more reasonable in asking. It's the first time this happened bc I've never got a sale or inquiry on Tradesy before. All my sales are from Posh, Mercari and Close5. I never refer them to each other but I guess I was overly excited at the prospect of a first sale on Tradesy


----------



## kateincali

luv2run41 said:


> *I noticed that a few weeks ago I could remove then restore and the items would bump up to the beginning. * Now it doesn't work so my items end up way down unless you re-do the entire listing. That may be why you are having trouble finding your items.



Yes, that used to work me, too, but doesn't any longer. 

I can't even find new listings of mine once they're posted, though. I was able to find one listing by sorting by brand and color, but that's it. Oh well.


----------



## Prettyn

How does Mercari make their money if they don't take commission?


----------



## Adreena

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I had a buyer haggling over my $270 purse for an hour or two. I finally agreed to give her a $35 discount. I adjusted the price and then she wrote back the next morning saying that she wouldn't buy it because she couldn't use the Tradsey coupon code which was only good for first purchase. She wanted me to continue to give her that discount we have agreed on AND honor that Tradesy coupon!



If you get messages from buyers trying to negotiate price just don't reply to them. If they really want the item they'll buy it. 
I once had a buyer demand that i lower my price. Then say Tradesy shipping is too high and to not use them ( how would she even know if I'm using tradesy shipping or my own?) She didnt ask or even say please, just demanded i do it. She is also a seller and had similar items listed for double what my price was. I wish tradesy would let you block buyers.


----------



## torochip

Prettyn said:


> How does Mercari make their money if they don't take commission?



From what it seems they are in beta mode so no commissions at the moment. You can ship it yourself and pay the charge or buy the shipping and either the seller or buyer pays for it. I think in beta mode they only make money off the shipping cost. I've only sold little things on there because It's so new to me. There are a lot of people selling expensive stuff though. I like that you can pretty much sell anything.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Adreena said:


> If you get messages from buyers trying to negotiate price just don't reply to them. If they really want the item they'll buy it.
> 
> I once had a buyer demand that i lower my price. Then say Tradesy shipping is too high and to not use them ( how would she even know if I'm using tradesy shipping or my own?) She didnt ask or even say please, just demanded i do it. She is also a seller and had similar items listed for double what my price was. I wish tradesy would let you block buyers.




I see nothing wrong with negotiating the price. If the price is simply not to your liking just dont reply lol. If i agree with the price I just say "i've adjusted the price for 24 hours only, then the price will go back to the original price"


----------



## whateve

torochip said:


> I would never advertise a free item! My items are listed on multiple apps and the price varies depending on the commission of the site. A buyer wanted my item for 50% less than asking on Tradesy and I told her I maybe could do it and asked her if she used Mercari. I would be happy to sell it to her to Tradesy if she was more reasonable in asking. It's the first time this happened bc I've never got a sale or inquiry on Tradesy before. All my sales are from Posh, Mercari and Close5. I never refer them to each other but I guess I was overly excited at the prospect of a first sale on Tradesy


I didn't mean the item was free. I meant Tradesy provides a free service, and for the service they provided you, i.e. putting your listing in front of many potential buyers, they deserve the commission they would get if you sold it to someone who found it on their site.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> Then a week later wanted to buy the first bag she requested to cancel and asked for 100 off the price!!





BV_LC_poodle said:


> I She wanted me to continue to give her that discount we have agreed on AND honor that Tradesy coupon!



You both just ignored her, right? 



torochip said:


> Have you guys ever used Mercari? I had a person asking me for 50% off my price I offered to sell it to her in Mercari instead of Tradesy. I never heard back from her. I hope I didn't scare buyers away by asking them to buy from a different site. Mercari doesn't charge commission so it's more tempting to sell on there if the price is a lot lower than listing.





whateve said:


> I think that should be a violation of Tradesy's terms of service.  You shouldn't advertise an item for free on one site and then use the customer you got from that advertising to take the sale elsewhere. It doesn't seem fair to Tradesy.





torochip said:


> I would never advertise a free item! My items are listed on multiple apps and the price varies depending on the commission of the site. A buyer wanted my item for 50% less than asking on Tradesy and I told her I maybe could do it and asked her if she used Mercari. I would be happy to sell it to her to Tradesy if she was more reasonable in asking. It's the first time this happened bc I've never got a sale or inquiry on Tradesy before. All my sales are from Posh, Mercari and Close5. I never refer them to each other but I guess I was overly excited at the prospect of a first sale on Tradesy


By advertising for free, Whateve isn't saying you're giving away items. She's saying that you're taking advantage of Tradesy's exposure and not paying them for that exposure. 

And that's wrong! It's cheating. 

I understand that you might have your item listed on different sites, but your buyer found the item on Tradesy and you should have sold it to her there. You say, "I never refer them to each other," but that's exactly what you did. 

OTOH, if your buyer originally found the item on Mercari, it wouldn't have been wrong to sell it to her from there. 

Sellers who don't want to pay commissions to certain sites shouldn't list their items on those sites.


----------



## torochip

BeenBurned said:


> You both just ignored her, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By advertising for free, Whateve isn't saying you're giving away items. She's saying that you're taking advantage of Tradesy's exposure and not paying them for that exposure.
> 
> And that's wrong! It's cheating.
> 
> I understand that you might have your item listed on different sites, but your buyer found the item on Tradesy and you should have sold it to her there. You say, "I never refer them to each other," but that's exactly what you did.
> 
> OTOH, if your buyer originally found the item on Mercari, it wouldn't have been wrong to sell it to her from there.
> 
> Sellers who don't want to pay commissions to certain sites shouldn't list their items on those sites.



 okay okay I'm sorry I asked. FWIW I merely asked if they heard of the site not "only on xx site". But I give up sorry I asked


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I see nothing wrong with negotiating the price. If the price is simply not to your liking just dont reply lol. If i agree with the price I just say "i've adjusted the price for 24 hours only, then the price will go back to the original price"




That's exactly what I did.


----------



## NANI1972

New codes!


----------



## EGBDF

Is there any way to see the 'sold' items? When I do a search (on my computer) and then click on 'Sold Out'  it doesn't work. I can only see items currently for sale.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Is there any way to see the 'sold' items? When I do a search (on my computer) and then click on 'Sold Out'  it doesn't work. I can only see items currently for sale.


I wish they had left it the way it was. I don't like any of the new "improvements."


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I'm glad I found this thread.  My first purchase was great.  Great seller with excellent communication.  So I said to myself why not give it a try for the 2nd time.  I found a great deal on a Chanel flap bag.  Her items looked legit.  Also her pics have similar backgrounds so I know the pics were all hers.  Her sold items were mostly Chanel.  So I took the plunge and purchased it.  Her listing states "Like new" condition and she only wore it 3-4 times.  It includes the box, dust bag, booklet stamped with the boutique, ribbon and camellia.

OH boy was I wrong!!  I just received it this past Friday and it was pretty bad.  Sad to say my first instincts it was fake.  It smelled like plasticky vinyl.  I've own a few Chanels that I noticed the difference right away.  The corners were worn badly and the flap stitching was coming off.  There was make-up stains inside too.  Also it only came with the booklet and dust bag.  I sent it back right away.  I took extra pictures just in case they give me a problem with the return.  I hope the process will be easy.  Crossing fingers!!


----------



## Prettyn

HeartMyMJs said:


> I'm glad I found this thread.  My first purchase was great.  Great seller with excellent communication.  So I said to myself why not give it a try for the 2nd time.  I found a great deal on a Chanel flap bag.  Her items looked legit.  Also her pics have similar backgrounds so I know the pics were all hers.  Her sold items were mostly Chanel.  So I took the plunge and purchased it.  Her listing states "Like new" condition and she only wore it 3-4 times.  It includes the box, dust bag, booklet stamped with the boutique, ribbon and camellia.
> 
> OH boy was I wrong!!  I just received it this past Friday and it was pretty bad.  Sad to say my first instincts it was fake.  It smelled like plasticky vinyl.  I've own a few Chanels that I noticed the difference right away.  The corners were worn badly and the flap stitching was coming off.  There was make-up stains inside too.  Also it only came with the booklet and dust bag.  I sent it back right away.  I took extra pictures just in case they give me a problem with the return.  I hope the process will be easy.  Crossing fingers!!


That's too bad who is the seller ?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Prettyn said:


> That's too bad who is the seller ?


 
Thanks!  I just hope everything will be okay.  I will PM you.  Not sure if I can post her name on here or can I?


----------



## Prettyn

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!  I just hope everything will be okay.  I will PM you.  Not sure if I can post her name on here or can I?


Not sure.


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyn said:


> That's too bad who is the seller ?





HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!  I just hope everything will be okay.  I will PM you.  Not sure if I can post her name on here or can I?


Yes, you can post her selling ID name. (Not her real name unless that's the selling ID.)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, you can post her selling ID name. (Not her real name unless that's the selling ID.)


 
Oh thank you BB!!  The name of the Closet is Alice.  It's not the same as the seller's name on label.  I tried to get it authenticated before but Roku does not authenticate for Tradesy any longer.  They told me to post pics when I get the bag.  Also they don't authenticate this line any longer due to all the fakes floating around.  I hope anyone who has bought from this seller to double check their items.  Lesson learned for me.


----------



## BeenBurned

HeartMyMJs said:


> Oh thank you BB!!  The name of the Closet is Alice.  It's not the same as the seller's name on label.  I tried to get it authenticated before but Roku does not authenticate for Tradesy any longer.  They told me to post pics when I get the bag.  Also they don't authenticate this line any longer due to all the fakes floating around.  I hope anyone who has bought from this seller to double check their items.  Lesson learned for me.


Can you please post a link to her closet? I can't find it and I'd like to see her items.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BeenBurned said:


> Can you please post a link to her closet? I can't find it and I'd like to see her items.




Sure!  I will try to do it from my phone.  If not I will do it from my desktop when I get home.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BeenBurned said:


> Can you please post a link to her closet? I can't find it and I'd like to see her items.




I figured it out!  Here it is!
https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4430773/


----------



## jmc3007

EGBDF said:


> Is there any way to see the 'sold' items? When I do a search (on my computer) and then click on 'Sold Out'  it doesn't work. I can only see items currently for sale.


Sold items are back on search results like before.  They're still tweaking is my guess, and soon we should be able to separate sold from for sale items.  I agree it's helpful to see sold stuff but a lot of folks don't like it, I can see both points.


----------



## BeenBurned

HeartMyMJs said:


> I found a great deal on a Chanel flap bag.  Her items looked legit.  Also her pics have similar backgrounds so I know the pics were all hers.  Her sold items were mostly Chanel.  So I took the plunge and purchased it.  Her listing states "Like new" condition and she only wore it 3-4 times.  It includes the box, dust bag, booklet stamped with the boutique, ribbon and camellia.
> 
> OH boy was I wrong!!  I just received it this past Friday and it was pretty bad.  Sad to say my first instincts it was fake.  It smelled like plasticky vinyl.  I've own a few Chanels that I noticed the difference right away.  The corners were worn badly and the flap stitching was coming off.  There was make-up stains inside too.  Also it only came with the booklet and dust bag.  I sent it back right away.  I took extra pictures just in case they give me a problem with the return.  I hope the process will be easy.  Crossing fingers!!





BeenBurned said:


> Yes, you can post her selling ID name. (Not her real name unless that's the selling ID.)





HeartMyMJs said:


> Oh thank you BB!!  The name of the Closet is Alice.  It's not the same as the seller's name on label.  I tried to get it authenticated before but Roku does not authenticate for Tradesy any longer.  They told me to post pics when I get the bag.  Also they don't authenticate this line any longer due to all the fakes floating around.  I hope anyone who has bought from this seller to double check their items.  Lesson learned for me.





BeenBurned said:


> Can you please post a link to her closet? I can't find it and I'd like to see her items.





HeartMyMJs said:


> I figured it out!  Here it is!
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4430773/


It looks like your seller, Alice is also on Shop-Hers. Both are the same person.

Alice  on Tradesy - https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4430773/
fashionlovero on Shop-Hers - http://shop-hers.com/closet/fashionlovero
It looks like she also used to be on Poshmark but is there no longer: fashionlover0

Which is the bag you bought? I can't find any other sources of the images both sellers use. 

Are you claiming she showed an authentic bag and sent a fake? Or did you get what was listed?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like your seller, Alice is also on Shop-Hers. Both are the same person.
> 
> Alice  on Tradesy - https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4430773/
> fashionlovero on Shop-Hers - http://shop-hers.com/closet/fashionlovero
> It looks like she also used to be on Poshmark but is there no longer: fashionlover0
> 
> Which is the bag you bought? I can't find any other sources of the images both sellers use.
> 
> Are you claiming she showed an authentic bag and sent a fake? Or did you get what was listed?


 
Hi, I got the Chanel flap.  The bag didn't looked the same with her pictures.  Unless the pics were not as clear.  The bag I received was pretty bad.  It did not look new at all.  It's been used and abused.  The texture, the leather, and everything about it was just off.


----------



## BeenBurned

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi, I got the Chanel flap.  The bag didn't looked the same with her pictures.  Unless the pics were not as clear.  The bag I received was pretty bad.  It did not look new at all.  It's been used and abused.  The texture, the leather, and everything about it was just off.


I guess you misunderstood my question. Was the bag you received the same bag as in the pictures? Did she photoshop the pictures? Did it have the same hologram?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BeenBurned said:


> I guess you misunderstood my question. Was the bag you received the same bag as in the pictures? Did she photoshop the pictures? Did it have the same hologram?


 
Oh sorry!  It did have the same hologram sticker but the on the bag I received it looked like it was removed and placed again.  The pictures looked great.  No signs of the wear or stains.


----------



## BeenBurned

HeartMyMJs said:


> Oh sorry!  It did have the same hologram sticker but the on the bag I received it looked like it was removed and placed again.  The pictures looked great.  No signs of the wear or stains.


I've heard of scammers doing that - removing stickers from a bag and replacing it on a different bag. 

That's a ton of work for Alice  on Tradesy and  fashionlovero on Shop-Hers. 

Have you contacted her? Have you let Tradesy know what's going on? 

Is the link to the listing you bought still viewable?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BeenBurned said:


> I've heard of scammers doing that - removing stickers from a bag and replacing it on a different bag.
> 
> That's a ton of work for Alice  on Tradesy and  fashionlovero on Shop-Hers.
> 
> Have you contacted her? Have you let Tradesy know what's going on?
> 
> Is the link to the listing you bought still viewable?




I know.  Tell me about it.  I didn't want to contact her or even deal with her.  I have contacted Tradesy and it's all automated.  I emailed them too.  No response yet.  I should chat and see.  They received the bag yesterday and it's going through their return process.  

Here's the sale link.
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-shoulder-bag-black-6283759/


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like your seller, Alice is also on Shop-Hers. Both are the same person.
> 
> Alice  on Tradesy - https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4430773/
> fashionlovero on Shop-Hers - http://shop-hers.com/closet/fashionlovero
> It looks like she also used to be on Poshmark but is there no longer: fashionlover0
> 
> Which is the bag you bought? I can't find any other sources of the images both sellers use.
> 
> Are you claiming she showed an authentic bag and sent a fake? Or did you get what was listed?


I've looked for example of image/photo theft by Alica and fashlovero and so far, this is what I've found. (For the most part, the pictures from both sellers do seem to come from the same source and may be her own.)

From fashionlovero on Shop-Hers:
http://shop-hers.com/products/189923-fashionlovero-louis-vuitton-tote

Most of the pictures seem to belong to this seller, Kirsten on Tradesy. 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-yellow-4992763/?tref=category
And picture was stolen from here. (This seller might be the same person as Kirsten on Tradesy):
http://www.luxuryexchange.com/luxury-goods/louis-vuitton?product_id=6732


This listing from fashionlovero: 
http://shop-hers.com/products/204037-fashionlovero-chanel-earrings
and this listing from Alice: 
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/chanel-chanel-vintage-cc-earrings-7112518/?tref=closet
Use pictures stolen from Malleries:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-135124-s-2659.html+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Good to know.  My refund has been processed but still pending.


----------



## Kitts

HeartMyMJs said:


> Good to know.  My refund has been processed but still pending.




Glad your refund is pending! I also had to return a bag to Tradesy because it was not as described, and I like how you just deal with Tradesy and not the seller for the return.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kitts said:


> Glad your refund is pending! I also had to return a bag to Tradesy because it was not as described, and I like how you just deal with Tradesy and not the seller for the return.


 
Thanks!  I don't want a site credit either.  Did you get a full refund?


----------



## Kitts

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!  I don't want a site credit either.  Did you get a full refund?




Yes, I did!  It was refunded to my credit card.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kitts said:


> Yes, I did!  It was refunded to my credit card.


 
Oh good to know!!  Thanks!!


----------



## NANI1972

Just have to vent; I had an offer on an item last week and this particular item so I cannot go any lower on as it's a new with tags item and in Newer color in this particular item, but still below retail. I explained to the potential buyer that I cannot go any lower on the item, they still came back with a second offer and I declined again. Same potential buyer today messages me with an offer $300 lower than the last offer they sent me. Not only is it infuriating to keep getting asked to lower your item but it's also infuriating when the offer is sent in this particular manner: "i'll pay $400"
WTF?! Why do people play these games?


----------



## Jessica_TFD

NANI1972 said:


> Just have to vent; I had an offer on an item last week and this particular item so I cannot go any lower on as it's a new with tags item and in Newer color in this particular item, but still below retail. I explained to the potential buyer that I cannot go any lower on the item, they still came back with a second offer and I declined again. Same potential buyer today messages me with an offer $300 lower than the last offer they sent me. Not only is it infuriating to keep getting asked to lower your item but it's also infuriating when the offer is sent in this particular manner: "i'll pay $400"
> WTF?! Why do people play these games?




That is frustrating! Especially since you've already told the potential buyer that you can't go any lower on the item.


I once received an offer on a dress that said "$20?" That's it. No "would you consider?" or anything. I politely told them thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Prettyn

NANI1972 said:


> Just have to vent; I had an offer on an item last week and this particular item so I cannot go any lower on as it's a new with tags item and in Newer color in this particular item, but still below retail. I explained to the potential buyer that I cannot go any lower on the item, they still came back with a second offer and I declined again. Same potential buyer today messages me with an offer $300 lower than the last offer they sent me. Not only is it infuriating to keep getting asked to lower your item but it's also infuriating when the offer is sent in this particular manner: "i'll pay $400"
> WTF?! Why do people play these games?


I had one that did that and then I ignored her and then she had the  nerve  to ask if I was going to reduce it? Finally told her too many people want to buy this item and I can't reduce at this time.


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> Just have to vent; I had an offer on an item last week and this particular item so I cannot go any lower on as it's a new with tags item and in Newer color in this particular item, but still below retail. I explained to the potential buyer that I cannot go any lower on the item, they still came back with a second offer and I declined again. Same potential buyer today messages me with an offer $300 lower than the last offer they sent me. Not only is it infuriating to keep getting asked to lower your item but it's also infuriating when the offer is sent in this particular manner: "i'll pay $400"
> WTF?! Why do people play these games?




ullhair:

I am so sorry! I feel your pain!

Had a $110. pair of jeans with free shipping..
"Buyer" and I use the term loosely, offered $50. I counter offer $80. They let it expire.
Immediately after my counter offer expires; they _again_ offer $50. I decline with no counter offer.

The next day they *AGAIN* offer the same $50. :censor: As if I have somehow changed my mind..
NO!  
I decline and block.

The very next day a _brand new_ member signs up to Ebay and offers me....... Wait for it......
$50. for the same jeans!!! *AGAIN*!!



WTH is wrong with people?!!?? 
I think they somehow believe we are just desperate to sell and they are doing us a favor buying our items.
Umm NO! I'll keep the dang widget and keep listing it until it sells at a decent price.
ETA: My issue happened on Ebay and I believe it's even worse on Tradesy since they don't even have an offer feature!


----------



## Toby93

PikaboICU said:


> ullhair:
> 
> I am so sorry! I feel your pain!
> 
> Had a $110. pair of jeans with free shipping..
> "Buyer" and I use the term loosely, offered $50. I counter offer $80. They let it expire.
> Immediately after my counter offer expires; they _again_ offer $50. I decline with no counter offer.
> 
> The next day they *AGAIN* offer the same $50. :censor: As if I have somehow changed my mind..
> NO!
> I decline and block.
> 
> The very next day a _brand new_ member signs up to Ebay and offers me....... Wait for it......
> $50. for the same jeans!!! *AGAIN*!!
> 
> 
> 
> WTH is wrong with people?!!??
> I think they somehow believe we are just desperate to sell and they are doing us a favor buying our items.
> Umm NO! I'll keep the dang widget and keep listing it until it sells at a decent price.
> ETA: My issue happened on Ebay and I believe it's even worse on Tradesy since they don't even have an offer feature!


I know exactly how you feel!  I wish there was a "block" option on Tradesy.  I had an item listed.  Someone emailed and asked if I could mark it as sold and they would pay $40 more if they could pay for in 4 days.  I responded that I would not end my listing and would be happy to sell for my asking price but would raise the price for a few days so it would not sell, and she could let me know when she was ready to buy.  

The buyer contacts me 3 days later and says she is ready to pay and could I restore the original price.  I do so and let her know that it has been lowered........nothing.....24 hours later....nothing.  I took my listing down as I don't want to sell to this buyer - I have no time for games.   

What is wrong with people??


----------



## PikaboICU

Toby93 said:


> I know exactly how you feel!  I wish there was a "block" option on Tradesy.  I had an item listed.  Someone emailed and asked if I could mark it as sold and they would pay $40 more if they could pay for in 4 days.  I responded that I would not end my listing and would be happy to sell for my asking price but would raise the price for a few days so it would not sell, and she could let me know when she was ready to buy.
> 
> The buyer contacts me 3 days later and says she is ready to pay and could I restore the original price.  I do so and let her know that it has been lowered........nothing.....24 hours later....nothing.  I took my listing down as I don't want to sell to this buyer - I have no time for games.
> 
> What is wrong with people??



UGH!

That's awful, after you agreed to basically take it off the market for her for a bit, until she got her funds in order..

I understand haggling & wanting a deal but so many of these people feel _entitled_..
They have no clue what it's like from the seller's side of the aisle.. 



Sell me a brand new item, at garage sale price and mail it overnight for free!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

PikaboICU said:


> ullhair:
> 
> I am so sorry! I feel your pain!
> 
> Had a $110. pair of jeans with free shipping..
> "Buyer" and I use the term loosely, offered $50. I counter offer $80. They let it expire.
> Immediately after my counter offer expires; they _again_ offer $50. I decline with no counter offer.
> 
> The next day they *AGAIN* offer the same $50. :censor: As if I have somehow changed my mind..
> NO!
> I decline and block.
> 
> The very next day a _brand new_ member signs up to Ebay and offers me....... Wait for it......
> $50. for the same jeans!!! *AGAIN*!!
> 
> 
> 
> WTH is wrong with people?!!??
> I think they somehow believe we are just desperate to sell and they are doing us a favor buying our items.
> Umm NO! I'll keep the dang widget and keep listing it until it sells at a decent price.
> ETA: My issue happened on Ebay and I believe it's even worse on Tradesy since they don't even have an offer feature!




That's annoying. I had someone similar on eBay - kept sending me a message every few days "offering" to buy my purse at half of what I was asking.


----------



## calflu

NANI1972 said:


> Just have to vent; I had an offer on an item last week and this particular item so I cannot go any lower on as it's a new with tags item and in Newer color in this particular item, but still below retail. I explained to the potential buyer that I cannot go any lower on the item, they still came back with a second offer and I declined again. Same potential buyer today messages me with an offer $300 lower than the last offer they sent me. Not only is it infuriating to keep getting asked to lower your item but it's also infuriating when the offer is sent in this particular manner: "i'll pay $400"
> WTF?! Why do people play these games?




This happens all the time! I once had a buyer who sent me low ball offers for 2 weeks. Every few days she started from
50% off listings again and went up by $50 every time I said no.......

There's no obligation for bidders to really buy the items so sometime they are just asking for the sake of asking. 


Don't take it too seriously


----------



## Toby93

PikaboICU said:


> UGH!
> 
> That's awful, after you agreed to basically take it off the market for her for a bit, until she got her funds in order..
> 
> I understand haggling & wanting a deal but so many of these people feel _entitled_..
> They have no clue what it's like from the seller's side of the aisle..
> 
> 
> 
> Sell me a brand new item, at garage sale price and mail it overnight for free!



Lol - people DO feel entitled!!  I just couldn't understand this last person though, and I have been selling on Ebay since '98!!  Do they really have nothing else to do but contact people they have no intention of buying from??  I wish I had that kind of time on my hands to waste


----------



## tetsubean

Hi Everyone, 

After a really (really) slow couple of weeks in sales, I sold a bag last night . This morning, I confirmed and printed the "free" printable label (which I always use) and it looks weird. My address is listed as the return address. Usually, it says Tradesy. Then at the top it says "PRIORITY MAIL RTN SVC". My previous labels say "PRIORTY MAIL 2-DAY". I was going to drop this off at the post office on my way to work, but now I'm worried that something is wrong with the label. Has anyone else seen this type of label? Is it only for designers that go into escrow? 

Thanks!


----------



## Butterflyweed

tetsubean said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> After a really (really) slow couple of weeks in sales, I sold a bag last night . This morning, I confirmed and printedz the "free" printable label (which I always use) and it looks weird. My address is listed as the return address. Usually, it says Tradesy. Then at the top it says "PRIORITY MAIL[emoji769] RTN SVC". My previous labels say "PRIORTY MAIL 2-DAY". I was going to drop this off at the post office on my way to work, but now I'm worried that something is wrong with the label. Has anyone else seen this type of label? Is it only for designers that go into escrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Looks like they issued you a return shipping label, I'll call tradesy, just to make sure.


----------



## tetsubean

Butterflyweed said:


> Looks like they issued you a return shipping label, I'll call tradesy, just to make sure.



Yes, you are correct! I called them and they are emailing me a new shipping label. I'm glad I really looked at the label as I printed it before leaving for work and was in a hurry. I went as far as attaching it to the box before I noticed it was different.

Just curious, would it have been sent back to me as the sender? I've never seen one before.

Thanks for responding


----------



## Butterflyweed

tetsubean said:


> Yes, you are correct! I called them and they are emailing me a new shipping label. I'm glad I really looked at the label as I printed it before leaving for work and was in a hurry. I went as far as attaching it to the box before I noticed it was different.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, would it have been sent back to me as the sender? I've never seen one before.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding




Not sure, since it never happen to me.


----------



## ledobe

tetsubean said:


> Yes, you are correct! I called them and they are emailing me a new shipping label. I'm glad I really looked at the label as I printed it before leaving for work and was in a hurry. I went as far as attaching it to the box before I noticed it was different.
> 
> Just curious, would it have been sent back to me as the sender? I've never seen one before.
> 
> Thanks for responding



So there seems to be several kinds of shipping label errors happening.  I guess it's a good idea to keep an eye on this stuff.  I mentioned upthread that they sent the ship kit to my buyer instead of me, tracked it like was the actual item.  The buyer was great and I had been in contact with her the entire time, but when she also notified them that she had received the ship kit, not her item, Tradesy responded to her like I had sent an empty box, they wanted pictures!  This was even though I had been trying to get this straightened out with them since the tracking info showed up on the sales record. I figured it out right away, but even though I contacted them repeatedly they couldn't figure it out. 

The weird part of that whole error was that as soon as I was notified of the sale I tried to print a label and use my own materials, but since it showed the item as shipped it wouldn't let me print a label either.  It took several days to get it straightened out.  If the buyer hadn't been so understanding I would have just shipped it with my own funds and tried to work it out with Tradesy after the fact.  Ultimately the buyer got her item in about the same time as if I had used their ship kit, so I guess it wasn't that bad.  I did, however, ask them to go back and correct my "seller ships in x days" because it made it look like it took me a long time to ship.  



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tetsubean

ledobe said:


> So there seems to be several kinds of shipping label errors happening.  I guess it's a good idea to keep an eye on this stuff.  I mentioned upthread that they sent the ship kit to my buyer instead of me, tracked it like was the actual item.  The buyer was great and I had been in contact with her the entire time, but when she also notified them that she had received the ship kit, not her item, Tradesy responded to her like I had sent an empty box, they wanted pictures!  This was even though I had been trying to get this straightened out with them since the tracking info showed up on the sales record. I figured it out right away, but even though I contacted them repeatedly they couldn't figure it out.
> 
> The weird part of that whole error was that as soon as I was notified of the sale I tried to print a label and use my own materials, but since it showed the item as shipped it wouldn't let me print a label either.  It took several days to get it straightened out.  If the buyer hadn't been so understanding I would have just shipped it with my own funds and tried to work it out with Tradesy after the fact.  Ultimately the buyer got her item in about the same time as if I had used their ship kit, so I guess it wasn't that bad.  I did, however, ask them to go back and correct my "seller ships in x days" because it made it look like it took me a long time to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Oh, that's interesting. I'm glad it worked out okay. I still haven't received my new label (and new tracking # is not listed on their site, still the old one). Like you, I strive to ship quickly. If I don't get my label, it will likely be another day before I can ship. I don't want the buyer to think I'm delaying shipment. I am going to give it another couple of hours and call Tradesy back and ask where my label is...I might also send a message to the buyer letting them know that there was a problem with Tradesy's shipping label so they don't think it's me!


----------



## ledobe

tetsubean said:


> Oh, that's interesting. I'm glad it worked out okay. I still haven't received my new label (and new tracking # is not listed on their site, still the old one). Like you, I strive to ship quickly. If I don't get my label, it will likely be another day before I can ship. I don't want the buyer to think I'm delaying shipment. I am going to give it another couple of hours and call Tradesy back and ask where my label is...I might also send a message to the buyer letting them know that there was a problem with Tradesy's shipping label so they don't think it's me!



I assume they printed both labels, and slapped the wrong one on the outside and inside of the kit.  What was frustrating was that they took so long to connect the dots, and every time I tried to explain it I had to start over.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

tetsubean said:


> Oh, that's interesting. I'm glad it worked out okay. I still haven't received my new label (and new tracking # is not listed on their site, still the old one). Like you, I strive to ship quickly. If I don't get my label, it will likely be another day before I can ship. I don't want the buyer to think I'm delaying shipment. I am going to give it another couple of hours and call Tradesy back and ask where my label is...I might also send a message to the buyer letting them know that there was a problem with Tradesy's shipping label so they don't think it's me!



+1 I just made 2 sales just a few minutes ago,and just like you,both labels are for returns. I am happy I read you guys posts! As stupid me didn't double check and thought nothing of it and was about to ship tomorrow =(


----------



## tetsubean

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> +1 I just made 2 sales just a few minutes ago,and just like you,both labels are for returns. I am happy I read you guys posts! As stupid me didn't double check and thought nothing of it and was about to ship tomorrow =(



Don't feel bad, I had my box all taped up and was going to put it in the drop bin! I kinda skimmed the label. I usually like to see what state I'm shipping to and the label just looked weird. Tradesy was able to fix it pretty easily. Both agents that I spoke to said "that's odd" but no other explanation was given. I'm glad you caught the errors before shipping. I hope they fix it soon.

Congrats on your two sales


----------



## Prettyn

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> +1 I just made 2 sales just a few minutes ago,and just like you,both labels are for returns. I am happy I read you guys posts! As stupid me didn't double check and thought nothing of it and was about to ship tomorrow =(


Congrats on your sale! Glad it worked out. I am old fashion and have UPS box it and I give them the address. I recently had one sale!


----------



## tetsubean

I have a question on using Tradesy's "Free" printed labels. All this time, I was using the Priority Flat Rate boxes (mostly large and mediums) with the Tradesy pre-printed labels. I did notice that the labels I was printing said Priority 2-Day but the flat rate boxes have S, M and L sizes which seemed to match with Tradesy's sizes. The priority boxes do not. Anyways, I was dropping my boxes in the post office bin (using flat rate boxes) and never had an issue. Yesterday after the Return Label issue, I went to the counter to drop off my package and was told that I was using the wrong boxes and that I owed money because the label didn't cover the flat rate. I'm okay with that because I was using the wrong boxes but it makes me wonder, how does Tradesy know that their label is going to cover the cost of shipping? I know they list sizes to choose from but not all boxes are the same shape etc. especially if you use your own box. If I use the Priority Mail boxes from the post office should I try to match up sizes? Has anyone ever had an issue of not enough payment? :wondering


----------



## Adreena

tetsubean said:


> I have a question on using Tradesy's "Free" printed labels. All this time, I was using the Priority Flat Rate boxes (mostly large and mediums) with the Tradesy pre-printed labels. I did notice that the labels I was printing said Priority 2-Day but the flat rate boxes have S, M and L sizes which seemed to match with Tradesy's sizes. The priority boxes do not. Anyways, I was dropping my boxes in the post office bin (using flat rate boxes) and never had an issue. Yesterday after the Return Label issue, I went to the counter to drop off my package and was told that I was using the wrong boxes and that I owed money because the label didn't cover the flat rate. I'm okay with that because I was using the wrong boxes but it makes me wonder, how does Tradesy know that their label is going to cover the cost of shipping? I know they list sizes to choose from but not all boxes are the same shape etc. especially if you use your own box. If I use the Priority Mail boxes from the post office should I try to match up sizes? Has anyone ever had an issue of not enough payment? :wondering



This has happened to me before. I used a flat rate priority box and owed money. I didn't see anywhere on the site that said you couldn't use them. I called tradesy they said you can use any priority box except for the flat rate ones and they even refunded the shipping I had to pay out of pocket.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Adreena said:


> This has happened to me before. I used a flat rate priority box and owed money. I didn't see anywhere on the site that said you couldn't use them. I called tradesy they said you can use any priority box except for the flat rate ones and they even refunded the shipping I had to pay out of pocket.



y'all probably owe more - or can't use the flat rate box - because you're just buying the flat rate box fee and not including the full cost of insurance and tracking and the required signature confirmation for your sales. even though you ship flat rate, if you're properly insuring the flat rate box for the full cost of what you sold it can easily come to $25-$50 or more. for every chanel bag i've sold the flat rate boxes have ended up costing me from $27-$55.


----------



## tetsubean

Adreena said:


> This has happened to me before. I used a flat rate priority box and owed money. I didn't see anywhere on the site that said you couldn't use them. I called tradesy they said you can use any priority box except for the flat rate ones and they even refunded the shipping I had to pay out of pocket.



I guess I was just lucky that the postal worker who scans the packages from the drop box let my flat rate ones go through...Thank you for letting me know about the Priority Mail boxes, I ordered a bunch from USPS. I hope I ordered the right ones, I got all confused in the Region A, Region B, blah blah blah  I got the ones that had the least amount of lingo! 

I didn't see any of the Priority Mail boxes in the lobby just the flat rate ones. That's why I grabbed those.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BeenBurned said:


> I've looked for example of image/photo theft by Alica and fashlovero and so far, this is what I've found. (For the most part, the pictures from both sellers do seem to come from the same source and may be her own.)
> 
> From fashionlovero on Shop-Hers:
> http://shop-hers.com/products/189923-fashionlovero-louis-vuitton-tote
> 
> Most of the pictures seem to belong to this seller, Kirsten on Tradesy.
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-yellow-4992763/?tref=category
> And picture was stolen from here. (This seller might be the same person as Kirsten on Tradesy):
> http://www.luxuryexchange.com/luxury-goods/louis-vuitton?product_id=6732
> 
> 
> This listing from fashionlovero:
> http://shop-hers.com/products/204037-fashionlovero-chanel-earrings
> and this listing from Alice:
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/chanel-chanel-vintage-cc-earrings-7112518/?tref=closet
> Use pictures stolen from Malleries:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-135124-s-2659.html+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


 


Kitts said:


> Glad your refund is pending! I also had to return a bag to Tradesy because it was not as described, and I like how you just deal with Tradesy and not the seller for the return.


 
Just an update!  Tradesy processed everything and I will be refunded to my original payment.  I'm glad it's over.  Thank goodness!


----------



## Kitts

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just an update!  Tradesy processed everything and I will be refunded to my original payment.  I'm glad it's over.  Thank goodness!




Awesome! What a relief!!!


----------



## PikaboICU

tetsubean said:


> I guess I was just lucky that the postal worker who scans the packages from the drop box let my flat rate ones go through...Thank you for letting me know about the Priority Mail boxes, I ordered a bunch from USPS. I hope I ordered the right ones, I got all confused in the Region A, Region B, blah blah blah  I got the ones that had the least amount of lingo!
> 
> I didn't see any of the Priority Mail boxes in the lobby just the flat rate ones. That's why I grabbed those.




Please make sure to read up on the shipping rules or you could cause yourself a lot of big problems.
Lost packages, ending up postage due etc... Buyers can be brutal for those.

The flat rate boxes don't work with Tradesy likely because they have a contract with USPS for a discounted rate. Postage for Flat Rate boxes is always the same.

Regional Rate Boxes are a great thing BUT there are weight restrictions and the shipping cost varies depending on where they're going.
There's 3 sizes of RR Boxes and each has a different weight limit. Also, they're not available at most PO's and must be ordered online. These commonly save money over the flat rate boxes if your item isn't heavy. 

Priority Boxes that price based on where they're going, come in MANY MANY sizes, although most PO's only have the basics.
They have small boxes, shoe boxes, poster tubes, envelopes, padded flat rate envelopes and even boxes that can fit inside a padded flat rate envelope making it more secure for breakables. I bought some of those from Bubblefast and they're great.

Anyway, I say all this so you can protect yourself and prevent issues.
Shipping with Tradesy, as long as you use the basic priority boxes, should be fairly secure & easy but if you list anywhere else, you need to familiarize yourself with all these shipping methods..

It seems daunting, at first but I knew basically zero and educated myself with a few hours of research. 

GOOD LUCK!  




HeartMyMJs said:


> Just an update!  Tradesy processed everything and I will be refunded to my original payment.  I'm glad it's over.  Thank goodness!



YAY!
Happy to read that!


----------



## tetsubean

PikaboICU said:


> Please make sure to read up on the shipping rules or you could cause yourself a lot of big problems.
> Lost packages, ending up postage due etc... Buyers can be brutal for those.
> 
> The flat rate boxes don't work with Tradesy likely because they have a contract with USPS for a discounted rate. Postage for Flat Rate boxes is always the same.
> 
> Regional Rate Boxes are a great thing BUT there are weight restrictions and the shipping cost varies depending on where they're going.
> There's 3 sizes of RR Boxes and each has a different weight limit. Also, they're not available at most PO's and must be ordered online. These commonly save money over the flat rate boxes if your item isn't heavy.
> 
> Priority Boxes that price based on where they're going, come in MANY MANY sizes, although most PO's only have the basics.
> They have small boxes, shoe boxes, poster tubes, envelopes, padded flat rate envelopes and even boxes that can fit inside a padded flat rate envelope making it more secure for breakables. I bought some of those from Bubblefast and they're great.
> 
> Anyway, I say all this so you can protect yourself and prevent issues.
> Shipping with Tradesy, as long as you use the basic priority boxes, should be fairly secure & easy but if you list anywhere else, you need to familiarize yourself with all these shipping methods..
> 
> It seems daunting, at first but I knew basically zero and educated myself with a few hours of research.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!
> Happy to read that!



Thank you for all of the info  you've been a great help! For now, I'm sticking with the basic boxes as I only sell on Tradesy (for now). I'm taking baby steps...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kitts said:


> Awesome! What a relief!!!


 


PikaboICU said:


> YAY!
> Happy to read that!




Thank you!!


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Please make sure to read up on the shipping rules or you could cause yourself a lot of big problems.
> Lost packages, ending up postage due etc... Buyers can be brutal for those.
> 
> The flat rate boxes don't work with Tradesy likely because they have a contract with USPS for a discounted rate. Postage for Flat Rate boxes is always the same.
> 
> Regional Rate Boxes are a great thing BUT there are weight restrictions and the shipping cost varies depending on where they're going.
> There's 3 sizes of RR Boxes and each has a different weight limit. Also, they're not available at most PO's and must be ordered online. These commonly save money over the flat rate boxes if your item isn't heavy.
> 
> Priority Boxes that price based on where they're going, come in MANY MANY sizes, although most PO's only have the basics.
> They have small boxes, shoe boxes, poster tubes, envelopes, padded flat rate envelopes and even boxes that can fit inside a padded flat rate envelope making it more secure for breakables. I bought some of those from Bubblefast and they're great.
> 
> Anyway, I say all this so you can protect yourself and prevent issues.
> Shipping with Tradesy, as long as you use the basic priority boxes, should be fairly secure & easy but if you list anywhere else, you need to familiarize yourself with all these shipping methods..
> 
> It seems daunting, at first but I knew basically zero and educated myself with a few hours of research.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!
> Happy to read that!


I got some regional A and B boxes and I almost never use them. Hardly anything fits in A and almost everything I ship is cheaper in a normal box paying by weight than in a B box. I wonder if that is because I live on the coast. It seems that if you ship from the center of the country, none of your packages would have to go very far. At least half of my buyers seem to be on the opposite coast. I use flat rate boxes often shipping across the country but anywhere else it is usually cheaper to ship by weight.

Tradesy uses cubic commercial plus pricing. It isn't based on weight but on the volume of the package. They have to ship a minimum number of packages a year to be eligible for this type of pricing. They pay less to ship than we would for the same package. They probably make some money on the difference.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I got some regional A and B boxes and I almost never use them. Hardly anything fits in A and almost everything I ship is cheaper in a normal box paying by weight than in a B box. I wonder if that is because I live on the coast. It seems that if you ship from the center of the country, none of your packages would have to go very far. At least half of my buyers seem to be on the opposite coast. I use flat rate boxes often shipping across the country but anywhere else it is usually cheaper to ship by weight.
> 
> Tradesy uses cubic commercial plus pricing. It isn't based on weight but on the volume of the package. They have to ship a minimum number of packages a year to be eligible for this type of pricing. They pay less to ship than we would for the same package. They probably make some money on the difference.



Thanks for the info on Tradesy's shipping.. I was only guessing as I've shopped there but don't list there.. I knew they had some sort of quantity discount going. 

Yeah, I've only had a few instances where the Regional box was less.. It's normally for a lighter item that's only going a few states away. Most recent was $8.40(ish) vs the $11.30 for med FR so it was a significant savings.

I use the flat rate boxes most often and flat rate padded envelopes even more than the boxes. 
I ordered some Regional C boxes and Holy Moly! Those buggers are huge but the cost is pretty big too.
I'm in WA state so the far upper corner & after about 4 states east the prices of flat vs regional begin to equal out & you're correct beyond the center the price goes above a flat rate. 

Sheesh never thought I would learn that much about shipping rates.


----------



## whateve

tetsubean said:


> Yes, you are correct! I called them and they are emailing me a new shipping label. I'm glad I really looked at the label as I printed it before leaving for work and was in a hurry. I went as far as attaching it to the box before I noticed it was different.
> 
> Just curious, would it have been sent back to me as the sender? I've never seen one before.
> 
> Thanks for responding





AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> +1 I just made 2 sales just a few minutes ago,and just like you,both labels are for returns. I am happy I read you guys posts! As stupid me didn't double check and thought nothing of it and was about to ship tomorrow =(


This just happened to me. You would think they would have corrected it already. Now I'm nervous because I really wanted to schedule a pickup for tomorrow but I can't since I don't know for sure the package will be ready.


----------



## tetsubean

whateve said:


> This just happened to me. You would think they would have corrected it already. Now I'm nervous because I really wanted to schedule a pickup for tomorrow but I can't since I don't know for sure the package will be ready.



Good grief! I hope they fix this soon...


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> This just happened to me. You would think they would have corrected it already. Now I'm nervous because I really wanted to schedule a pickup for tomorrow but I can't since I don't know for sure the package will be ready.





tetsubean said:


> Good grief! I hope they fix this soon...



I am confused about these new shipping labels. I sold something and got one-it has my name and address as the return (not Tradesy's) and instead of Priority 2Day it's Priority SVC RTN. I contacted Tradesy and the person said it was fine to use. 
Now I don't know what to dowill it actually work as a shipping label? (they said it would) And not happy that they switched back to the seller's name and address.


----------



## Adreena

EGBDF said:


> I am confused about these new shipping labels. I sold something and got one-it has my name and address as the return (not Tradesy's) and instead of Priority 2Day it's Priority SVC RTN. I contacted Tradesy and the person said it was fine to use.
> Now I don't know what to dowill it actually work as a shipping label? (they said it would) And not happy that they switched back to the seller's name and address.



From reading other peoples problem it sounds like you have gotten the return label too.
I would call them and ask for a new label.


----------



## EGBDF

Adreena said:


> From reading other peoples problem it sounds like you have gotten the return label too.
> I would call them and ask for a new label.



I did ask for another label, and was told  I should go ahead and ship w/the label, that it wasn't a wrong label type. No new label provided. I did ship it, and now I see that the tracking number doesn't work. I wish I had checked that first. Argh.

eta-the tracking is working now so hopefully the label won't be a problem


----------



## vfab

I also sold an item recently and noticed the new shipping label. Although the label has the seller's name as the return address, the ship to address is that of the buyer so that is where it is headed. My tracking works fine. I have been on Tradesy less than a year and in that time I do remember initially having my name as the return address and only in the last couple of months Tradesy's address was listed as the return address. A return label would have the address to Tradesy in California as the ship to address, not the buyer.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I did ask for another label, and was told  I should go ahead and ship w/the label, that it wasn't a wrong label type. No new label provided. I did ship it, and now I see that the tracking number doesn't work. I wish I had checked that first. Argh.
> 
> eta-the tracking is working now so hopefully the label won't be a problem





vfab said:


> I also sold an item recently and noticed the new shipping label. Although the label has the seller's name as the return address, the ship to address is that of the buyer so that is where it is headed. My tracking works fine. I have been on Tradesy less than a year and in that time I do remember initially having my name as the return address and only in the last couple of months Tradesy's address was listed as the return address. A return label would have the address to Tradesy in California as the ship to address, not the buyer.


I got the same message from Tradesy, to use the label. It is a return label since it says SVC RTN but it does have the buyer's address on it. I wonder if this changes how the post office bills Tradesy. Return labels are typically used when the addressee is the one paying for the postage.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Prettyn said:


> Congrats on your sale! Glad it worked out. I am old fashion and have UPS box it and I give them the address. I recently had one sale!





tetsubean said:


> Don't feel bad, I had my box all taped up and was going to put it in the drop bin! I kinda skimmed the label. I usually like to see what state I'm shipping to and the label just looked weird. Tradesy was able to fix it pretty easily. Both agents that I spoke to said "that's odd" but no other explanation was given. I'm glad you caught the errors before shipping. I hope they fix it soon.
> 
> Congrats on your two sales





Thank you both so much! Make that 5 total sales now. Which I should be happy about... but they are all over $500 so my nerves are starting to kick in! Especially with the 4 day holding period. Congrats on you guys sale as well!  I actually had to email and chat with customer service.  From my understanding from two of the customer service reps,the return label was an error and their IT group were reseting all the labels to "priority" instead of "return." It was VERY draining trying to get help, as one customer service rep reset the label from a previous a sale a day ago that didn't have the error (return label) that was ALREADY shipped out. Which meant no payout since the now new tracking number they gave me was not the one used to ship out. We were literally in a "chat session" for 30 minutes trying to fix the issue! To top it off I had one particular "pain in the you know what " buyer who didn't understand that I had no control shipping out and was told by Tradesy to wait until the labels were reset,since I had so many sales and could ship AFTER receiving the new labels. I normally ship out the next business day in between school and work. So I would hope after explaining this that a buyer would understand that delays sometimes happen. Needless to say, I made sure to video tape packing up the item and took detailed pictures. As I could see my buyer would be a problem once the item was delivered,plus she was trying to get me to lower my asking price and eventually purchased for the asking price. I think after this experience,I am holding off on selling for a while! 

 Also, does anyone know how a seller would know if a payout is placed on hold for a return? Thank you everyone for all of your help and sharing your experiences. Sorry for the spelling errors! Trying to write this before heading into church  Have a blessed Sunday!


----------



## Kitts

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Also, does anyone know how a seller would know if a payout is placed on hold for a return? Thank you everyone for all of your help and sharing your experiences. Sorry for the spelling errors! Trying to write this before heading into church  Have a blessed Sunday!




Sorry you had to go through all of that! Thankfully I've not had a return as a seller but as a buyer I had to return one bag for not being as described. I requested the return very late at night on the day I received it. When I woke up the next morning I had a message from the seller saying "I noticed you requested a return and wanted to find out what was wrong." So based on that I think the seller gets an email right away if a return is requested. 

Hope your sales go smoothly! Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Kitts said:


> Sorry you had to go through all of that! Thankfully I've not had a return as a seller but as a buyer I had to return one bag for not being as described. I requested the return very late at night on the day I received it. When I woke up the next morning I had a message from the seller saying "I noticed you requested a return and wanted to find out what was wrong." So based on that I think the seller gets an email right away if a return is requested.
> 
> Hope your sales go smoothly! Have a wonderful Sunday!




Thank you Kitts,same to you! It is so appreciated! I am hoping so too! But now I am back to the drawing board,due to being notified again that another item sold but the label is a return label. =/  I assumed I was leaving to attend morning mass when I wrote my first response but since I am still home due to family members not being dressed on time lol,decided to print out the label and get the shipment process ready for tomorrow. I guess since above posters are saying you can now use the return label,I will use that as well. So confusing! Thank you so very much for the information in regards to notification of a return request. I haven't had one as well,but just curious due to my 1 iffy buyer. Thank you so very much again for your help and time!


----------



## tetsubean

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Thank you both so much! Make that 5 total sales now. Which I should be happy about... but they are all over $500 so my nerves are starting to kick in! Especially with the 4 day holding period. Congrats on you guys sale as well!  I actually had to email and chat with customer service.  From my understanding from two of the customer service reps,the return label was an error and their IT group were reseting all the labels to "priority" instead of "return." It was VERY draining trying to get help, as one customer service rep reset the label from a previous a sale a day ago that didn't have the error (return label) that was ALREADY shipped out. Which meant no payout since the now new tracking number they gave me was not the one used to ship out. We were literally in a "chat session" for 30 minutes trying to fix the issue! To top it off I had one particular "pain in the you know what " buyer who didn't understand that I had no control shipping out and was told by Tradesy to wait until the labels were reset,since I had so many sales and could ship AFTER receiving the new labels. I normally ship out the next business day in between school and work. So I would hope after explaining this that a buyer would understand that delays sometimes happen. Needless to say, I made sure to video tape packing up the item and took detailed pictures. As I could see my buyer would be a problem once the item was delivered,plus she was trying to get me to lower my asking price and eventually purchased for the asking price. I think after this experience,I am holding off on selling for a while!
> 
> Also, does anyone know how a seller would know if a payout is placed on hold for a return? Thank you everyone for all of your help and sharing your experiences. Sorry for the spelling errors! Trying to write this before heading into church  Have a blessed Sunday!



Hi AQUEENINBRKLYN,

What a hassle  I'm glad Tradesy was able to fix the label issue. I can understand your nervousness, five sales over $500 is great! Actually, no, THAT's AWESOME!  Congrats!

I think when your sales go into escrow and then a buyer returns, it shows up in your "Manage Payouts" area...I'm not sure though. That's unfortunate that your one buyer was a PIA. I sincerely hope everything goes well and there aren't any additional issues now that the sales are complete. You've had more than enough to deal with!


----------



## EGBDF

Tradesy is having a 10% off sale on all items under $100&#8230;are the sales and actual sale prices messed up for others? Sometimes when I look at an item, it's on sale, and sometimes it's not (same item). Some items are marked 10% off, but because I can till see the original price before I click on it, I can see that some of them aren't really the full 10% off.


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> Tradesy is having a 10% off sale on all items under $100are the sales and actual sale prices messed up for others? Sometimes when I look at an item, it's on sale, and sometimes it's not (same item). Some items are marked 10% off, but because I can till see the original price before I click on it, I can see that some of them aren't really the full 10% off.




I noticed this, too. I have multiples of an item and posted each one individually for $35. Some listings are still $35, others are $31.20, $31.60, $31.80, or $32.


----------



## atlcoach

Has anyone noticed photos missing on your listings? I have several items where my photos appear to have been deleted and I am unable to add them back through the app or my PC.


----------



## EGBDF

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone noticed photos missing on your listings? I have several items where my photos appear to have been deleted and I am unable to add them back through the app or my PC.



Not on any of mine, but I do see that some people's photos are missing from their listings. I edited one of my listings this morning and it doesn't seem to be updating. Very quirky website right now-I hope they fix the bugs soon.


----------



## whateve

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone noticed photos missing on your listings? I have several items where my photos appear to have been deleted and I am unable to add them back through the app or my PC.


Yes, this happened to me with a listing I set up a few days ago. I had no idea the pictures weren't showing. I am unable to add the photos now so I removed the listing. I haven't been able to list anything for several days as the photo uploader isn't working, but when I set up this listing it looked like it was working.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Tradesy is having a 10% off sale on all items under $100are the sales and actual sale prices messed up for others? Sometimes when I look at an item, it's on sale, and sometimes it's not (same item). Some items are marked 10% off, but because I can till see the original price before I click on it, I can see that some of them aren't really the full 10% off.





faith_ann said:


> I noticed this, too. I have multiples of an item and posted each one individually for $35. Some listings are still $35, others are $31.20, $31.60, $31.80, or $32.


I'm seeing this on mine too. Some of my accessories are on sale and others aren't.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I got the same message from Tradesy, to use the label. It is a return label since it says SVC RTN but it does have the buyer's address on it. I wonder if this changes how the post office bills Tradesy. Return labels are typically used when the addressee is the one paying for the postage.


The labels I'm getting are still SVC RTN labels. I think this is just how Tradesy is doing it now. It bothers me that it has my return address rather than Tradesy's.


----------



## atlcoach

whateve said:


> Yes, this happened to me with a listing I set up a few days ago. I had no idea the pictures weren't showing. I am unable to add the photos now so I removed the listing. I haven't been able to list anything for several days as the photo uploader isn't working, but when I set up this listing it looked like it was working.




I sent them a message about it yesterday and my pictures are restored today. They have not responded to the message yet explaining the problem.


----------



## whateve

atlcoach said:


> I sent them a message about it yesterday and my pictures are restored today. They have not responded to the message yet explaining the problem.


My pictures weren't restored. They responded to my message saying there was a problem and they were working on it. I haven't been able to put up a new listing or add pictures for several days.


----------



## GPR

Hi ladies,

I'm a seller on Tradesy and it has caused me minor issues recently. I've sold something on Tradesy and shipped on my own using USPS last month. The buyer contacted me that she needs a refund because she never got anything. I checked tracking and USPS says "un-deliverable to the address," so I realized it's USPS's problem. I've apologized to the buyer and promised a refund. I've written Tradesy address as the sender's address (USPS returning the product to sender's address), so I contacted Tradesy about how to deal with this issue on multiple occasion, but all I got was "we've refunded the buyer," which I have no problem with, but never followed up. I gave up since it wasn't anything expensive and isn't worth my time. Then, today, another issue popped up. I've sold a watch that I originally listed with Tradesy prepaid label, but decided to ship on my own. I've asked Tradesy for a reimbursement for the prepaid label since I did not use but Tradesy claimed that they will only reimbuse my shipping cost and but not prepaid label that I did not use but was charged (mind you my shipping cost or prepaid label are both under $10) It doesn't make any sense to me why they won't refund me the cost of prepaid label that I did not use. Absolutely ludicrous, bizarre! For those who are selling very expensive things, be careful!


----------



## whateve

GPR said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a seller on Tradesy and it has caused me minor issues recently. I've sold something on Tradesy and shipped on my own using USPS last month. The buyer contacted me that she needs a refund because she never got anything. I checked tracking and USPS says "un-deliverable to the address," so I realized it's USPS's problem. I've apologized to the buyer and promised a refund. I've written Tradesy address as the sender's address (USPS returning the product to sender's address), so I contacted Tradesy about how to deal with this issue on multiple occasion, but all I got was "we've refunded the buyer," which I have no problem with, but never followed up. I gave up since it wasn't anything expensive and isn't worth my time. Then, today, another issue popped up. I've sold a watch that I originally listed with Tradesy prepaid label, but decided to ship on my own. I've asked Tradesy for a reimbursement for the prepaid label since I did not use but Tradesy claimed that they will only reimbuse my shipping cost and but not prepaid label that I did not use but was charged (mind you my shipping cost or prepaid label are both under $10) It doesn't make any sense to me why they won't refund me the cost of prepaid label that I did not use. Absolutely ludicrous, bizarre! For those who are selling very expensive things, be careful!


I'm  glad you explained that they won't refund postage if you change from their label to your own. I don't see what benefit there would be if they won't refund the amount they charged the buyer for shipping. I use Tradesy's labels in all cases except when it is something small that I can ship much cheaper than their calculated rate.

I wonder if the problem you had with the undeliverable address may be part of the reason Tradesy has changed their labels so the return address is the seller's. I hate this change. I really liked being anonymous to my buyers, and the knowledge that the package would be returned to Tradesy if it was undeliverable. I would like the buyer to deal with Tradesy if there was some problem with delivery rather than me.


----------



## BeenBurned

GPR said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a seller on Tradesy and it has caused me minor issues recently. I've sold something on Tradesy and shipped on my own using USPS last month. The buyer contacted me that she needs a refund because she never got anything. I checked tracking and USPS says "un-deliverable to the address," so I realized it's USPS's problem. I've apologized to the buyer and promised a refund. I've written Tradesy address as the sender's address (USPS returning the product to sender's address), so I contacted Tradesy about how to deal with this issue on multiple occasion, but all I got was "we've refunded the buyer," which I have no problem with, but never followed up. I gave up since it wasn't anything expensive and isn't worth my time. Then, today, another issue popped up. I've sold a watch that I originally listed with Tradesy prepaid label, but decided to ship on my own. I've asked Tradesy for a reimbursement for the prepaid label since I did not use but Tradesy claimed that they will only reimbuse my shipping cost and but not prepaid label that I did not use but was charged (mind you my shipping cost or prepaid label are both under $10) It doesn't make any sense to me why they won't refund me the cost of prepaid label that I did not use. Absolutely ludicrous, bizarre! For those who are selling very expensive things, be careful!


My comments aren't specific to Tradesy. 

1. You said, _"I checked tracking and USPS says "un-deliverable to the address," so I realized it's USPS's problem."_

Why do you assume it's a USPS problem? I've had cases where buyers type the wrong shipping address or even have an invalid shipping address linked to their PP account. That's not a USPS problem; it's buyer error.

There are other cases I've had where the postal scanner misreads the address so it will say "undeliverable as addressed." In another case, I asked the buyer to confirm her address, it was correct and I brought it back to the post office, they reshipped and she received it. 

But buyer error is the more frequent reason for error messages.

2. You said, _"I originally listed with Tradesy prepaid label, but decided to ship on  my own. I've asked Tradesy for a reimbursement for the prepaid label  since I did not use but Tradesy claimed that they will only reimbuse my  shipping cost and but not prepaid label that I did not use"_

In this case, I think Tradesy is being very accommodating in reimbursing you what you paid. YOU were the one who changed your mind and decided to ship on your own. Why should Tradesy refund their label cost? They've already paid for the label and they can't be reimbursed by USPS. There's only a 24-48 hour window for labels to be voided so in changing YOUR mind, you prevented Tradesy from being able to obtain a credit.

I'm not sure why you'd expect Tradesy to issue you a credit for your change of mind.


----------



## GPR

BeenBurned said:


> My comments aren't specific to Tradesy.
> 
> 1. You said, _"I checked tracking and USPS says "un-deliverable to the address," so I realized it's USPS's problem."_
> 
> Why do you assume it's a USPS problem? I've had cases where buyers type the wrong shipping address or even have an invalid shipping address linked to their PP account. That's not a USPS problem; it's buyer error.
> 
> There are other cases I've had where the postal scanner misreads the address so it will say "undeliverable as addressed." In another case, I asked the buyer to confirm her address, it was correct and I brought it back to the post office, they reshipped and she received it.
> 
> But buyer error is the more frequent reason for error messages.
> 
> 2. You said, _"I originally listed with Tradesy prepaid label, but decided to ship on  my own. I've asked Tradesy for a reimbursement for the prepaid label  since I did not use but Tradesy claimed that they will only reimbuse my  shipping cost and but not prepaid label that I did not use"_
> 
> In this case, I think Tradesy is being very accommodating in reimbursing you what you paid. YOU were the one who changed your mind and decided to ship on your own. Why should Tradesy refund their label cost? They've already paid for the label and they can't be reimbursed by USPS. There's only a 24-48 hour window for labels to be voided so in changing YOUR mind, you prevented Tradesy from being able to obtain a credit.
> 
> I'm not sure why you'd expect Tradesy to issue you a credit for your change of mind.


It may be buyer's problem, but I am not sure what I can do since I can no longer see buyer's address from Tradesy to confirm buyer's address. Either way, I never received my item back from Tradesy (return address). I am not going to bother with it since it was something cheap. Either way, Tradesy never investigated the problem even though I've requested on multiple occasions about what to do but all I got was "we've refunded the buyer." I've sold many items on Tradesy but this problem had occurred to me for the first time, which was unfortunate. 

As for shipping, I wish Tradesy would be more clear about it in their policy. I had no idea Tradesy would be charged for a prepaid label that was never used. It doesn't make much sense to me. Let's say Tradesy label cost $7, but decide to ship my own for $10...and Tradesy is supposed to reimburse me $10?


----------



## BeenBurned

GPR said:


> It may be buyer's problem, but I am not sure what I can do since I can no longer see buyer's address from Tradesy to confirm buyer's address. Either way, I never received my item back from Tradesy (return address). I am not going to bother with it since it was something cheap. Either way, Tradesy never investigated the problem even though I've requested on multiple occasions about what to do but all I got was "we've refunded the buyer." I've sold many items on Tradesy but this problem had occurred to me for the first time, which was unfortunate.
> 
> As for shipping, I wish Tradesy would be more clear about it in their policy. I had no idea Tradesy would be charged for a prepaid label that was never used. It doesn't make much sense to me. Let's say Tradesy label cost $7, but decide to ship my own for $10...and Tradesy is supposed to reimburse me $10?


I understand what you're saying about the buyer's address. Since I don't sell on Tradesy, I don't know what you can see within the transaction but was just stating that "undeliverable as addressed" is only USPS error when there's a scanning glitch and the bar code is misread. More often than not (IMO), it's a typo or error by the buyer in inputting her address. The post office can't be blamed for that!

As for Tradesy's label that wasn't used, as with any label printed through either PP or USPS.com, the label is charged for immediately. There is a short window during which the label can be voided but whether Tradesy's agreement with USPS allows that, I don't know. As a consumer, I have 24 hours (through USPS) or 48 hours (through PP) to void a label. 

WHen you listed your item, you opted for the Tradesy label, thus you have to pay for it. Why should Tradesy have to reimburse you for your change of mind?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> My comments aren't specific to Tradesy.
> 
> 1. You said, _"I checked tracking and USPS says "un-deliverable to the address," so I realized it's USPS's problem."_
> 
> Why do you assume it's a USPS problem? I've had cases where buyers type the wrong shipping address or even have an invalid shipping address linked to their PP account. That's not a USPS problem; it's buyer error.
> 
> There are other cases I've had where the postal scanner misreads the address so it will say "undeliverable as addressed." In another case, I asked the buyer to confirm her address, it was correct and I brought it back to the post office, they reshipped and she received it.
> 
> But buyer error is the more frequent reason for error messages.
> 
> 2. You said, _"I originally listed with Tradesy prepaid label, but decided to ship on  my own. I've asked Tradesy for a reimbursement for the prepaid label  since I did not use but Tradesy claimed that they will only reimbuse my  shipping cost and but not prepaid label that I did not use"_
> 
> In this case, I think Tradesy is being very accommodating in reimbursing you what you paid. YOU were the one who changed your mind and decided to ship on your own. Why should Tradesy refund their label cost? They've already paid for the label and they can't be reimbursed by USPS. There's only a 24-48 hour window for labels to be voided so in changing YOUR mind, you prevented Tradesy from being able to obtain a credit.
> 
> I'm not sure why you'd expect Tradesy to issue you a credit for your change of mind.


I don't think Tradesy has to prepay for the labels. As soon as you confirm the sale, the label is available to the seller. The seller can take longer than 48 hours to ship and still use the label. Up until recently, Tradesy used cubic rate shipping. I'm not exactly sure how that works but I think they were charged once the label was scanned. Now they use Return shipping labels through Endicia. These are "pay on use" labels so Tradesy doesn't pay for them unless they get scanned.


GPR said:


> It may be buyer's problem, but I am not sure what I can do since I can no longer see buyer's address from Tradesy to confirm buyer's address. Either way, I never received my item back from Tradesy (return address). I am not going to bother with it since it was something cheap. Either way, Tradesy never investigated the problem even though I've requested on multiple occasions about what to do but all I got was "we've refunded the buyer." I've sold many items on Tradesy but this problem had occurred to me for the first time, which was unfortunate.
> 
> As for shipping, I wish Tradesy would be more clear about it in their policy. I had no idea Tradesy would be charged for a prepaid label that was never used. It doesn't make much sense to me. Let's say Tradesy label cost $7, but decide to ship my own for $10...and Tradesy is supposed to reimburse me $10?


You said they refunded the buyer. Did they take the money back from you? If they didn't and you still kept the money, then Tradesy should keep your item. That is one of the benefits of Tradesy; you don't get your item back unless it wasn't described correctly or is fake. You get to keep the money.

Why should Tradesy reimburse you for the label beyond what the buyer paid? If Tradesy charged the buyer $7 and it cost you $10, that is your problem, not Tradesy's. Why wouldn't you just use their label?


----------



## GPR

BeenBurned said:


> I understand what you're saying about the buyer's address. Since I don't sell on Tradesy, I don't know what you can see within the transaction but was just stating that "undeliverable as addressed" is only USPS error when there's a scanning glitch and the bar code is misread. More often than not (IMO), it's a typo or error by the buyer in inputting her address. The post office can't be blamed for that!
> 
> As for Tradesy's label that wasn't used, as with any label printed through either PP or USPS.com, the label is charged for immediately. There is a short window during which the label can be voided but whether Tradesy's agreement with USPS allows that, I don't know. As a consumer, I have 24 hours (through USPS) or 48 hours (through PP) to void a label.
> 
> WHen you listed your item, you opted for the Tradesy label, thus you have to pay for it. Why should Tradesy have to reimburse you for your change of mind?


I'm not sure who is to take the blame for the USPS delivery issue. I've already given up. I posted on this forum so other ppl may confirm the existence of such address on google map etc before shipping. As for the Tradesy prepaid label, I don't think I ever generated one. There is an option to "ship on my own," and that is the option I took.


----------



## GPR

whateve said:


> I don't think Tradesy has to prepay for the labels. As soon as you confirm the sale, the label is available to the seller. The seller can take longer than 48 hours to ship and still use the label. Up until recently, Tradesy used cubic rate shipping. I'm not exactly sure how that works but I think they were charged once the label was scanned. Now they use Return shipping labels through Endicia. These are "pay on use" labels so Tradesy doesn't pay for them unless they get scanned.
> 
> You said they refunded the buyer. Did they take the money back from you? If they didn't and you still kept the money, then Tradesy should keep your item. That is one of the benefits of Tradesy; you don't get your item back unless it wasn't described correctly or is fake. You get to keep the money.
> 
> Why should Tradesy reimburse you for the label beyond what the buyer paid? If Tradesy charged the buyer $7 and it cost you $10, that is your problem, not Tradesy's. Why wouldn't you just use their label?


Yes, of course I refunded the buyer ASAP requesting Tradesy to release the fund and they indeed did. The item I sold 100% cannot be a fake and is new (not a designer item). I'm not going to pursue this because it's not worth it (super cheap). I gave an example to show how strange this situation is. Tradesy told me they will reimburse me what I've spent out of pocket (ex $10) for shipping. I do not need that reimbursement because it is the method I chose for shipping (UPS, DHL etc). However, I do need to get a refunded for (ex.$7) pre-paid label that I never used. Tradesy is refunding me (ex. $10) and not (ex. $7). You see what I mean? (ex. $10) is "my problem," but (ex.$7) is not. In reality my shipping cost is much lower than that of Tradesy's. It has nothing to do with the buyer, as shipping is included in the price buyer paid. Thanks for the updates on shipping label info though; I haven't had the chance to use new shipping label yet.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know what the promo code is today? I got a notification earlier today but now I can't find it.


----------



## Kitts

Looks like SWEET75


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know what the promo code is today? I got a notification earlier today but now I can't find it.



sweet75
75 off $500


----------



## NANI1972

Kitts said:


> Looks like SWEET75
> 
> View attachment 3174398







EGBDF said:


> sweet75
> 
> 75 off $500




Thanks!!


----------



## Prettyn

I bought a Chanel purse on eBay from Brand IFA ( Japan seller) the are a great seller, I happen to see the same bag on tradesy by Fashion elegance. It was three hundred dollars more on tradesy. It's still up for sale even though brand ifa stated they shipped it. I sent a message to fashion elegance that I bought the same purse with the same serial number on eBay. I hope they remove that because that's not fair if someone else tries to buy it.


----------



## jmc3007

Lately Tradesy has been really annoying with their Big Brother antics re messaging system.  ok, so I get what they're trying to do vs Poshmark whereby email addresses are given out like a fire sale but I've been getting loads of warnings that my messages violate their guidelines even without giving email addresses and such.  one time, I used the word "email" instead of "messaging" and that got flagged.  another time I was trying to troubleshoot an issue for a foreign buyer who had used one of those ship forwarding services and the package got lost.  it was nearly impossible to have a productive dialogue on a rather complicated situation with someone with limited written English.  seriously mention the word Instagram, google, or website link and it was warning after warning.  in the end I was able to resolve successfully the problem for my buyer after a week and 50 messages, no thanks to Tradesy though.

there's got to be a better balance than what they're doing right now.... this behavior reminds me of some snooty 13 year old hall proctor from junior high.


----------



## Joyjoy7

jmc3007 said:


> Lately Tradesy has been really annoying with their Big Brother antics re messaging system.  ok, so I get what they're trying to do vs Poshmark whereby email addresses are given out like a fire sale but I've been getting loads of warnings that my messages violate their guidelines even without giving email addresses and such.  one time, I used the word "email" instead of "messaging" and that got flagged.  another time I was trying to troubleshoot an issue for a foreign buyer who had used one of those ship forwarding services and the package got lost.  it was nearly impossible to have a productive dialogue on a rather complicated situation with someone with limited written English.  seriously mention the word Instagram, google, or website link and it was warning after warning.  in the end I was able to resolve successfully the problem for my buyer after a week and 50 messages, no thanks to Tradesy though.
> 
> there's got to be a better balance than what they're doing right now.... this behavior reminds me of some snooty 13 year old hall proctor from junior high.




I recently had a similar situation on Tradesy...a potential buyer was wanting something quickly, I always ship priority but she needed it within a couple days. I am on the west coast so I simply asked her if she was on the "east coast" or west coast" helping me discern the timing better, and they flagged my message. I sent them an inquiry about why my message was flagged...."you're not allowed to ask members where they live" was the reply!!! Please tell me WHAT COULD I DO WITH THE INFO I WOULD'VE RECEIVED?? Certainly not an address or anything specific!! So annoying indeed!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

tetsubean said:


> Hi AQUEENINBRKLYN,
> 
> What a hassle  I'm glad Tradesy was able to fix the label issue. I can understand your nervousness, five sales over $500 is great! Actually, no, THAT's AWESOME!  Congrats!
> 
> I think when your sales go into escrow and then a buyer returns, it shows up in your "Manage Payouts" area...I'm not sure though. That's unfortunate that your one buyer was a PIA. I sincerely hope everything goes well and there aren't any additional issues now that the sales are complete. You've had more than enough to deal with!



Hi, I deeply apologize for the response! Thank you! I wish my sales did go smoothly,but literally my last 5th sale was having a strong case of buyers remorse( I believe) and at the last minute (I'm talking 3 hours prior on my 4th day of released funds for the transaction  ) was expressing an "issue" with my item that I know for a fact was not there on the day of shipping. Once I expressed that I would inspect my recording of the bag and detailed pictures the day of shipping,as I wanted to be sure I didn't miss anything,the buyer magically stopped messaging me but was listing and liking new items. I have since learned I am not cut of for selling on tradesy due to this. Take in the factor of a glitch error that paypal had that tradesy finally admitted to after several calls and emails of a delayed payout. I have removed my listing since than. But thank you so much for your kind words and help! I hope you and others continue to have a positive experience!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi, I deeply apologize for the very late response! Thank you! I wish my sales did go smoothly,but literally my last 5th sale was having a strong case of buyers remorse( I believe) and at the last minute (I'm talking 3 hours prior on my 4th day of released funds for the transaction  ) was expressing an "issue" with my item that I know for a fact was not there on the day of shipping. Once I expressed that I would inspect my recording of the bag and detailed pictures the day of shipping,as I wanted to be sure I didn't miss anything,the buyer magically stopped messaging me but was listing and liking new items. I have since learned I am not cut (stress wise) for selling on tradesy due to this. Take in the factor of a glitch error that paypal had that tradesy finally admitted to after several calls and emails of a delayed payout. I have removed my listings since than. But thank you so much for your kind words and help! I hope you and others continue to have a positive experience!



Whoops so many spelling errors! Couldn't edit. So quoted my self with fixtures. Sorry for the double post everyone!


----------



## cdtracing

I have bought a few things from Tradesy but I haven't sold anything with them.  My experiences so far have been very positive ones.  I've been very pleased with my purchases & those items have been authentic.


----------



## Nikki_

I'm not a seller on Tradesy but considered purchasing a few items in the past. Over the past year, I've messaged several members about their items never to receive a response back. I did look up their user ID's on eBay and found that the majority of the items that I inquired about were already sold on eBay weeks prior. Why not take them down on Tradesy then?


----------



## Prettyn

I have sold 5 LV items with no problem. I always answer messages. I've had one buyer message me 12 times, but if you want to sell items on eBay you need to treat them like you would want to be treated. Knock on wood hoping I continue to have no issues.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I have sold 6 items on Tradesy with no major problem with the buyers. USPS did mess up once but the problem was fixed pretty quickly. 

I have bought 3 items on there and the transactions were trouble-free.


----------



## PikaboICU

I haven't tried listing on Tradesy yet but I am considering it. Keep my low end items on Ebay & list the higher end stuff on Tradesy- the protection against scams is better I think.

I've made 4 purchases on Tradesy, two were around $1400. The only purchase I had an issue with was an inexpensive pair of shorts. 
It wasn't Tradesy's fault, it was the seller. After I bought them she claimed they had been ruined by a child spilling neon paint on them so she cancelled. 

I've been pretty happy with Tradesy over-all, however, the delivery/shipping time is considerably longer than other sites.


----------



## nebvit

I have both bought and sold on Tradesy and ebay.  I have however stopped on ebay as their fees are now higher than Tradesy.  I've only had one issue with a seller and Tradesy backs up their policy about buyers remorse.  I messages buyers/sellers all the time - some answer some don't.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Those of you who sell...what kinds of items do you have luck selling? I mostly sell accessories (handbags, designer fashion jewelry, SLGs). However I do list a few clothing items but those never sell and in general, get very little love.  Is Tradesy mostly for handbags and accessories?


----------



## ThisVNchick

AnnaFreud said:


> Those of you who sell...what kinds of items do you have luck selling? I mostly sell accessories (handbags, designer fashion jewelry, SLGs). However I do list a few clothing items but those never sell and in general, get very little love.  Is Tradesy mostly for handbags and accessories?



It depends on the brand of clothing- really premier designers (Chanel, Dior, etc...) sell well. If you're listing more contemporary brands, I would suggest eBay or Poshmark. I was able to offload a few of my J.Crew jackets on Poshmark for a good amount ($80-$100 per item).


----------



## ToriChan

Did anyone see the new seller update? Hopefully they will also be getting the shipping kits out faster. Usually people confirm within 2 days, but many of the sellers I have purchased from will wait to get the kit, some taking 6-7 days before they ship.


----------



## AnnaFreud

ThisVNchick said:


> It depends on the brand of clothing- really premier designers (Chanel, Dior, etc...) sell well. If you're listing more contemporary brands, I would suggest eBay or Poshmark. I was able to offload a few of my J.Crew jackets on Poshmark for a good amount ($80-$100 per item).




Thank you for the suggestion! Let's see if my items will sell on poshmark.


----------



## Prettyn

AnnaFreud said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! Let's see if my items will sell on poshmark.


I have sold only LV items on tradesy. My other non high end fashion clothes are sitting there. I will have to move them to eBay .


----------



## Butterflyweed

I like selling in tradesy because I don't to deal with returns, tradesy takes care of that, less headache for me. That's  a big plus. And if you buy an item, they have return policy and they pay for the postage too which is another big plus.


----------



## pmoua

As a seller, Tradesy charges 9% if you'll settle for store credit. If you want the funds transferred to your account ("CASH OUT"), they charge an additional %2.9. They call this "Safe Transfer Fee", but I'm sure that's just the seller paying the paypal up charge. IMO, this is a little dishonest. 

As a buyer on Tradesy, you also pay astronomical fee for shipping. I just listed a bag on there for $1400, their shipping fee was $98! The seller probably doesn't know this, because they include the fee into your listing. $98 for SHIPPING?! WOW, right?!

Ebay charges 10%. Then paypal charges additional $2.9 plus .30 cents when you transfer the funds to your account. Then there's that chance you get "The Nut job" buyer, who files a false claim which paypal then retract your winnings from your account.

The world has so many Wackos. I've sold on tradesy and eBay. Its not worth the headache and time. Now, I just sell directly to fashionphile or yogis closet. The transactions are just smoother.

With BOTH services, it's also forbidden to find a seller and then conduct business outside of their services. They claim this is unsafe (even though paypal probably is used for funds transaction) but really, it's to prevent the 2 services from loosing a share of the profit. 


I wish there was a place for us (bag loving peeps) to sell with low fees (maybe a fixed rate), everything is authentic, and everyone is happy!!!!! I know this is just wishful thinking


----------



## BeenBurned

pmoua said:


> As a seller, Tradesy charges 9% if you'll settle for store credit. If you want the funds transferred to your account ("CASH OUT"), they charge an additional %2.9. They call this "Safe Transfer Fee", but I'm sure that's just the seller paying the paypal up charge. IMO, this is a little dishonest.
> 
> *Ebay charges 10%. Then paypal charges additional $2.9 plus .30 cents when you transfer the funds to your account. *


I think you're confused about selling on *ebay* and and receiving a payment through paypal. 

When a buyer pays for their *ebay* item using paypal, your net payment already has the fee deducted. There's no additional fee to transfer your paypal funds to your bank account. NONE at all. 

It's only on Tradesy where they charge the additional fee to transfer to paypal because it's paypal's fee they're charging. You don't pay the fee if the money never sees your PP account but instead remains on Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

pmoua said:


> As a seller, Tradesy charges 9% if you'll settle for store credit. If you want the funds transferred to your account ("CASH OUT"), they charge an additional %2.9. They call this "Safe Transfer Fee", but I'm sure that's just the seller paying the paypal up charge. IMO, this is a little dishonest.
> 
> *As a buyer on Tradesy, you also pay astronomical fee for shipping.* I just listed a bag on there for $1400, their shipping fee was $98! The seller probably doesn't know this, because they include the fee into your listing. $98 for SHIPPING?! WOW, right?!
> 
> Ebay charges 10%. Then paypal charges additional $2.9 plus .30 cents when you transfer the funds to your account. Then there's that chance you get "The Nut job" buyer, who files a false claim which paypal then retract your winnings from your account.
> 
> The world has so many Wackos. I've sold on tradesy and eBay. Its not worth the headache and time. Now, I just sell directly to fashionphile or yogis closet. The transactions are just smoother.
> 
> With BOTH services, it's also forbidden to find a seller and then conduct business outside of their services. They claim this is unsafe (even though paypal probably is used for funds transaction) but really, it's to prevent the 2 services from loosing a share of the profit.
> 
> 
> I wish there was a place for us (bag loving peeps) to sell with low fees (maybe a fixed rate), everything is authentic, and everyone is happy!!!!! I know this is just wishful thinking


The part I've bolded isn't true on all transactions. The seller has the option to ship it themselves and charge whatever they want for shipping. If the seller would rather use Tradesy's label, they know exactly how much Tradesy is charging for that label. The buyer sees the entire price, including shipping, and then decides if they are willing to pay that amount. Depending on the price of the item, Tradesy's shipping is sometimes cheaper than what it would cost me. For example, for some shoes I've got listed, Tradesy's shipping cost is $8.27. If I paid to ship those shoes myself across country, it would cost me $13.53. For most of my items, which are in the $50 - $300 range, Tradesy's shipping costs are reasonable. For the items that I can ship significantly cheaper, I don't use Tradesy's label. No one is forced to use Tradesy's shipping service when they sell on the site.

As far as Tradesy's safe transfer fee, it is almost exactly the same as I would pay for a paypal payment, except for the 30 cents. I don't see this as dishonest. I know about this charge before I even list an item, so it isn't unexpected or sneaky of Tradesy. I feel that Tradesy is more open and honest than ebay in that when I list an item, they tell me exactly what the fees are and how much I'll net before I list. Then when I make a sale, they tell me again. Ebay doesn't tell me. Yes, I know what the fees are, but it is easy to misprice an item when listing on ebay since there is no place in the setting up the listing that tells you exactly what the fees are.

Why would anyone be mad that these sites forbid you to complete a transaction offsite? You are using their service to advertise their goods so they deserve their fees when you find a buyer.


----------



## ToriChan

So I sold something via Tradesy and was supposed to be delivered on the 16th (yesterday.) I used a Tradesy label. I checked tracking today and it was marked undelivered as addressed? Now it is being returned to me (and Tradesy recently changed policy to show the return address to the seller instead of their location.)  

Any idea on what I should do? Should Tradesy be responsible for still releasing my funds once I send the item to them insetad?


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> So I sold something via Tradesy and was supposed to be delivered on the 16th (yesterday.) I used a Tradesy label. I checked tracking today and it was marked undelivered as addressed? Now it is being returned to me (and Tradesy recently changed policy to show the return address to the seller instead of their location.)
> 
> Any idea on what I should do? Should Tradesy be responsible for still releasing my funds once I send the item to them insetad?


I don't know but please let us know how it works out. One of the benefits of selling on Tradesy was knowing the package wouldn't come back to me. I don't like the risk of having a bag come back.


----------



## tetsubean

whateve said:


> I don't know but please let us know how it works out. One of the benefits of selling on Tradesy was knowing the package wouldn't come back to me. I don't like the risk of having a bag come back.


Did you use one of the labels that said "RTN SVC"? I'm still getting these when I print one of their shipping labels. I always call them and they have reset the label. Your address should not appear as the return address (I don't think). I know someone on this thread was told to go ahead and use those labels but I was told those weren't correct. I just printed another one tonight which is going to delay me shipping the package because I can't drop it off as I normally would on my way to work. I wish they would fix it.


----------



## tetsubean

ToriChan said:


> So I sold something via Tradesy and was supposed to be delivered on the 16th (yesterday.) I used a Tradesy label. I checked tracking today and it was marked undelivered as addressed? Now it is being returned to me (and Tradesy recently changed policy to show the return address to the seller instead of their location.)
> 
> Any idea on what I should do? Should Tradesy be responsible for still releasing my funds once I send the item to them insetad?



Oops the above post was in response to you. Sorry.


----------



## whateve

tetsubean said:


> Did you use one of the labels that said "RTN SVC"? I'm still getting these when I print one of their shipping labels. I always call them and they have reset the label. Your address should not appear as the return address (I don't think). I know someone on this thread was told to go ahead and use those labels but I was told those weren't correct. I just printed another one tonight which is going to delay me shipping the package because I can't drop it off as I normally would on my way to work. I wish they would fix it.


Even though you didn't mean to quote me, it concerns me too. All the labels I've used in the last few weeks have been the RTN SVC labels. I asked about it once and they told me to go ahead and use it. The packages up until now have gotten delivered. I thought they might have changed the labels due to a requirement of the post office that the return address relates to the zip where the item was mailed.


----------



## tetsubean

whateve said:


> Even though you didn't mean to quote me, it concerns me too. All the labels I've used in the last few weeks have been the RTN SVC labels. I asked about it once and they told me to go ahead and use it. The packages up until now have gotten delivered. I thought they might have changed the labels due to a requirement of the post office that the return address relates to the zip where the item was mailed.



Hmmm, their own reps don't even seem to be on the same page on this. I am going to call tomorrow and see what they say. I am glad your items were delivered without issue. Maybe I am suppose to be using these? I'm so confused


----------



## whateve

tetsubean said:


> Hmmm, their own reps don't even seem to be on the same page on this. I am going to call tomorrow and see what they say. I am glad your items were delivered without issue. Maybe I am suppose to be using these? I'm so confused


I think the change may have something to do with the way they were paying for postage. I believe the previous labels specified a package size and sometimes sellers were using the wrong size packages. There may also have been a problem with the date the label was produced versus when it was actually used. In the case of a shipping kit, sometimes items didn't get mailed out until a couple of weeks after the label was produced. 

But it seems wrong to be using return service labels. In the case of the return service, the addressee should be the company that owns the return service permit, not the buyer.


----------



## poopsie

WTF-------Shop-Hers is joining Tradesy? This sucks! I use Shop-Hers for my high end items. I liked sending my items to them. It was the only way I felt 'safe' selling $$$$ items. :censor:


----------



## NANI1972

poopsie said:


> WTF-------Shop-Hers is joining Tradesy? This sucks! I use Shop-Hers for my high end items. I liked sending my items to them. It was the only way I felt 'safe' selling $$$$ items. :censor:




I know this info was talked about earlier in this thread, but did you see it somewhere where it was confirmed recently?

Maybe Tradsey will take on Shop Hers policy of having the items sent to them first for inspection.


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> I know this info was talked about earlier in this thread, but did you see it somewhere where it was confirmed recently?
> 
> Maybe Tradsey will take on Shop Hers policy of having the items sent to them first for inspection.



It's on Shop-hers web page

apparently Tradesy bought shop-hers-

http://fortune.com/2015/11/17/tradesy-shop-hers/


----------



## sunsh1ne

NANI1972 said:


> I know this info was talked about earlier in this thread, but did you see it somewhere where it was confirmed recently?
> 
> Maybe Tradsey will take on Shop Hers policy of having the items sent to them first for inspection.



That would be great, but I highly doubt it. That was Shop Hers' biggest selling point to me. I've sold on Tradesy before without any issues, but some of the horror stories I read here scared me away.


----------



## ironic568

poopsie said:


> WTF-------Shop-Hers is joining Tradesy? This sucks! I use Shop-Hers for my high end items. I liked sending my items to them. It was the only way I felt 'safe' selling $$$$ items. :censor:



I know, huh! This sucks big time. With all the scams going on, I don't feel safe at all selling on Tradesy, or any other site. Not worth the headache and hassle. SH was the only way could sell my $$$ bags without sitting on pins and needles. Guess I'll be back to consigning my high end bags to Fashionphile, Yoogi's, etc.


----------



## beekmanhill

OH, heck I just got the email.


----------



## poopsie

NANI1972 said:


> I know this info was talked about earlier in this thread, but did you see it somewhere where it was confirmed recently?
> 
> *Maybe Tradsey will take on Shop Hers policy of having the items sent to them first for inspection.*





Doesn't Tradesy use AF as their in house authenticators? If they do, sending them items would be a  crapshoot at best.


----------



## gail13

poopsie said:


> Doesn't Tradesy use AF as their in house authenticators? If they do, sending them items would be a  crapshoot at best.



Yes.  I called a local seller listing an expensive bag on there and that was who they used.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Selling pre-own bags can be nerve wrecking at times. I like Tradesy over the competitors. I hope the fee don't increase for using their services.  I like that Shop Hers check the bag before sending it to the buyer, but I don't like the fee.


----------



## poopsie

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Selling pre-own bags can be nerve wrecking at times. I like Tradesy over the competitors. I hope the fee don't increase for using their services.  *I like that Shop Hers check the bag before sending it to the buyer, but I don't like the fee*.





I didn't "like" the fee either, but I was more than willing to pay it for the peace of mind it provided when selling items worth thousands of dollars.


----------



## uadjit

poopsie said:


> I didn't "like" the fee either, but I was more than willing to pay it for the peace of mind it provided when selling items worth thousands of dollars.



+1. Even though I have some things for sale in my Tradesy closet I only listed pricey bags on Shop-Hers specifically because they check items before sending them to buyers. That way there's 0 chance of buyer shenanigans.


----------



## Prettyn

I find it funny when big time sellers sell their items on eBay, shophers and tradesy . I recently bought a LV from eBay and that same item i bought is still on sale at tradesy and shophers. Again what if someone else wants to buy it, they really need to keep track of their items they sell and take them down.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

poopsie said:


> I didn't "like" the fee either, but I was more than willing to pay it for the peace of mind it provided when selling items worth thousands of dollars.


Yeah, that's a good tradeoff.  I am just trying to earn most of my money back from my purse so I take the risk.  So far my experience with selling is good.  I would never sell my expensive bags on EBay though.  I don't see much seller protection.


----------



## uadjit

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yeah, that's a good tradeoff.  I am just trying to earn most of my money back from my purse so I take the risk.  So far my experience with selling is good.  I would never sell my expensive bags on EBay though.  I don't see much seller protection.



But if you lose just one fairly expensive bag you end up being worse off than if you'd just paid the extra in fees. Not to mention the huge PITA it is to deal with those shenanigans.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

uadjit said:


> But if you lose just one fairly expensive bag you end up being worse off than if you'd just paid the extra in fees. Not to mention the huge PITA it is to deal with those shenanigans.


I know. I guess there is a little risk taker in me.  I just want to recoup most of my money on my like new bags. The fee would not be as bad if sellers would not play race to the bottom lowering the common price for the purse. Competition is fierce in the resale market.


----------



## Kitts

Prettyn said:


> I find it funny when big time sellers sell their items on eBay, shophers and tradesy . I recently bought a LV from eBay and that same item i bought is still on sale at tradesy and shophers. Again what if someone else wants to buy it, they really need to keep track of their items they sell and take them down.




Could they possibly have multiples? On Tradesy you have to confirm the sale so I imagine if they only had one (which you bought) then they would just not confirm the sale on Tradesy. It stinks for the prospective buyer though.


----------



## tetsubean

whateve said:


> I think the change may have something to do with the way they were paying for postage. I believe the previous labels specified a package size and sometimes sellers were using the wrong size packages. There may also have been a problem with the date the label was produced versus when it was actually used. In the case of a shipping kit, sometimes items didn't get mailed out until a couple of weeks after the label was produced.
> 
> But it seems wrong to be using return service labels. In the case of the return service, the addressee should be the company that owns the return service permit, not the buyer.



Just wanted to let you know I called Tradesy. They said I could use the label or they could reset it. If given a choice, I said I'd use it because I don't want to call them every time I print a label. I asked why the label says "RTN SVC" and she said it was in case the buyer needed to return the bag. I said but my address appears as the sender and she said it would still be returned to Tradesy. I don't know how but okay...?


----------



## Prettyn

Kitts said:


> Could they possibly have multiples? On Tradesy you have to confirm the sale so I imagine if they only had one (which you bought) then they would just not confirm the sale on Tradesy. It stinks for the prospective buyer though.


No it was the same bag on all those sites. My sister does the same thing but she pulls the item immediately off tradesy, posh ark...once it sells. I just hope I get it.


----------



## Prettyn

tetsubean said:


> Just wanted to let you know I called Tradesy. They said I could use the label or they could reset it. If given a choice, I said I'd use it because I don't want to call them every time I print a label. I asked why the label says "RTN SVC" and she said it was in case the buyer needed to return the bag. I said but my address appears as the sender and she said it would still be returned to Tradesy. I don't know how but okay...?


How would it be sent back to tradesy, unless the buyer calls and gets tradesy address.


----------



## EGBDF

tetsubean said:


> Just wanted to let you know I called Tradesy. They said I could use the label or they could reset it. If given a choice, I said I'd use it because I don't want to call them every time I print a label. I asked why the label says "RTN SVC" and she said it was in case the buyer needed to return the bag. I said but my address appears as the sender and she said it would still be returned to Tradesy. I don't know how but okay...?





Prettyn said:


> How would it be sent back to tradesy, unless the buyer calls and gets tradesy address.



Doesn't Tradesy issue or send them a return shipping label if they want to return, as returns are free? I'm assuming it would have Tradesy's address as the ship to address.


----------



## jmc3007

gail13 said:


> Yes.  I called a local seller listing an expensive bag on there and that was who they used.


Tradesy have in house team of authenticators, they use AF for when they need 3rd party services i.e. when there's discrepancy or conflicting opinions between sellers and Tradesy.  IMO I tend to prefer AF over their in house staff which I think is too inexperienced, too young and not enough real world troubleshooting skills.  I've dealt with AF first hand and do think they try harder and do a better job, ask questions etc. 

Gonna wait and see what the merger will do, never really liked the Shop Hers platform for showcasing items, and never really thought expensive items (1K plus) fly off the shelf there.  Apparently SH is also from Santa Monica down the block from Tradesy, consolidation is kinda obvious.


----------



## tetsubean

EGBDF said:


> Doesn't Tradesy issue or send them a return shipping label if they want to return, as returns are free? I'm assuming it would have Tradesy's address as the ship to address.


Yeah, I don't get it either...it didn't make sense but the label did work for shipping "to" the buyer as my tracking was uploaded. I wonder if anyone has returned anything lately to Tradesy and what were they instructed to do.


----------



## tetsubean

tetsubean said:


> Yeah, I don't get it either...it didn't make sense but the label did work for shipping "to" the buyer as my tracking was uploaded. I wonder if anyone has returned anything lately to Tradesy and what were they instructed to do.


The more I think about it...I must've misunderstood her because re-using the same label makes absolutely no sense...


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> Tradesy have in house team of authenticators, they use AF for when they need 3rd party services i.e. when there's discrepancy or conflicting opinions between sellers and Tradesy.  IMO I tend to prefer AF over their in house staff which I think is too inexperienced, too young and not enough real world troubleshooting skills.  I've dealt with AF first hand and do think they try harder and do a better job, ask questions etc.


You might want to do a search of "*****************" in the entire forum. IMO, they're rather inexperienced too if you take into account the number of mistakes they've made across just about every brand I can think of. 

In this thread, they deemed an authentic Chanel as fake:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/*****************-com-said-the-chanel-bag-i-sold-898892.html

In this thread, they deemed a fake Coach as authentic:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-275.html#post26816126

And this one has a picture of their certificate with pictures showing the obvious fake Coach: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-275.html#post26816513

And another:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...r-sell-on-tradesy-817719-27.html#post28007616

Here's a whole thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...-authentication-service-knows-the-860220.html

These are just a few of their many errors.They err in both directions, deeming fakes as authentic and authentic items as fake.

 Beware of AF's many errors.


----------



## ToriChan

tetsubean said:


> Just wanted to let you know I called Tradesy. They said I could use the label or they could reset it. If given a choice, I said I'd use it because I don't want to call them every time I print a label. I asked why the label says "RTN SVC" and she said it was in case the buyer needed to return the bag. I said but my address appears as the sender and she said it would still be returned to Tradesy. I don't know how but okay...?



I don't understand either how it would be sent to Tradesy? When you get a return label to send something in for a claim they will send you a label with the item ID number on it so they can identify it right away.

Also on my situation with their label a couple pages back- the post office was finally able to deliver it to the person i was sending the bag to. It took a few more days than expected but at least it's not being returned to me.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Beware of Tradesy ladies, it's now happened to me! A Chanel necklace I sold 2 months ago was bought by another Chanel seller on Tradesy. She resold the necklace she bought from me to another Tradesy buyer....and this week I receive an email from Monica C. Saying the necklace I sold was returned and her team authenticated it and it's a replica!! Well, I bought this necklace directly from Neiman Marcus and luckily, saved the receipt....but this same bizarre scenario is what's so troubling!!  My transaction to my buyer was perfect, she even wrote me that she was pleased! She's a reseller and I suppose decided to resell which is fine. But for Tradesy to make me responsible for a transaction that took place after mine was concluded, is outright moronic! They pulled funds from me then sent me an email! The first email said it was a replica, after a phone call to a supervisor that knows me who promised to look into this, I received a 2nd email from Monica sympathetic for how concerned I was. She then went on to say they couldn't verify authenticity!!?? So it's gone from being guaranteed authentic by me, to a replica, to their inability to verify authenticity!! I'm considered a well respected seller, and have over 120 transactions in a year with them. I've only had one whacky lady give me trouble and Tradesy agreed, had my back and ultimately banned her from the site. This situation happen to my friend that posted earlier in this thread regarding her Balenciaga and she has a friend that had the exact same experience with a sale on Tradesy twice removed. Both ladies had funds pulled from their bank accts/credit cards...how scary to discover this without proper notification. Well going back into someone's bank and pulling out funds is horrifying, like seeing a fraudulent transaction! And all the items were 100% authentic, verified by authentications and/or receipts! We all had sold to people that had no issues with the items. They all resold to other buyers and all these buyers returned claiming fakes. I'm beginning to think this is some sort of scam set up by Tradesy!! I've cancelled all my bank accts and credit cards used there. Can you imagine months after a completed and positive transaction you are required to still have receipts, documentation and more, for another a sale that you had nothing to do with?? Once again the big question, what did our buyers, now the 2nd seller, resell? Was it our original item? If it was, did the 2nd buyer swap for a counterfeit? Tradesy only says they have ways of verifying it was the original item. I'm so freaked and disgusted! I posted my situation on the CEO's Instagram. She responded that she would have someone get in touch. Well no one did, and I posted that! Shortly after I got an email from another younger girl that just couldn't understand what was going on, and she was a supervisor! She went on to say that the CEO had told her to release my funds as a "courtesy"!!!!WTH what about "we made a mistake and are so sorry!" The other two ladies fought and worked hard to rectify their situation and ultimately after a few weeks both were refunded. No communication from Tradesy whatsoever, funds just appeared again! I feel like a lab rat and this is an experiment to see what happens!! This company was so nice early on, pro seller and always a pleasure...but now they make PayPal look like good guys!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Joyjoy7 said:


> Beware of Tradesy ladies, it's now happened to me! A Chanel necklace I sold 2 months ago was bought by another Chanel seller on Tradesy. She resold the necklace she bought from me to another Tradesy buyer....and this week I receive an email from Monica C. Saying the necklace I sold was returned and her team authenticated it and it's a replica!! Well, I bought this necklace directly from Neiman Marcus and luckily, saved the receipt....but this same bizarre scenario is what's so troubling!!  My transaction to my buyer was perfect, she even wrote me that she was pleased! She's a reseller and I suppose decided to resell which is fine. But for Tradesy to make me responsible for a transaction that took place after mine was concluded, is outright moronic! They pulled funds from me then sent me an email! The first email said it was a replica, after a phone call to a supervisor that knows me who promised to look into this, I received a 2nd email from Monica sympathetic for how concerned I was. She then went on to say they couldn't verify authenticity!!?? So it's gone from being guaranteed authentic by me, to a replica, to their inability to verify authenticity!! I'm considered a well respected seller, and have over 120 transactions in a year with them. I've only had one whacky lady give me trouble and Tradesy agreed, had my back and ultimately banned her from the site. This situation happen to my friend that posted earlier in this thread regarding her Balenciaga and she has a friend that had the exact same experience with a sale on Tradesy twice removed. Both ladies had funds pulled from their bank accts/credit cards...how scary to discover this without proper notification. Well going back into someone's bank and pulling out funds is horrifying, like seeing a fraudulent transaction! And all the items were 100% authentic, verified by authentications and/or receipts! We all had sold to people that had no issues with the items. They all resold to other buyers and all these buyers returned claiming fakes. I'm beginning to think this is some sort of scam set up by Tradesy!! I've cancelled all my bank accts and credit cards used there. Can you imagine months after a completed and positive transaction you are required to still have receipts, documentation and more, for another a sale that you had nothing to do with?? Once again the big question, what did our buyers, now the 2nd seller, resell? Was it our original item? If it was, did the 2nd buyer swap for a counterfeit? Tradesy only says they have ways of verifying it was the original item. I'm so freaked and disgusted! I posted my situation on the CEO's Instagram. She responded that she would have someone get in touch. Well no one did, and I posted that! Shortly after I got an email from another younger girl that just couldn't understand what was going on, and she was a supervisor! She went on to say that the CEO had told her to release my funds as a "courtesy"!!!!WTH what about "we made a mistake and are so sorry!" The other two ladies fought and worked hard to rectify their situation and ultimately after a few weeks both were refunded. No communication from Tradesy whatsoever, funds just appeared again! I feel like a lab rat and this is an experiment to see what happens!! This company was so nice early on, pro seller and always a pleasure...but now they make PayPal look like good guys!




Omg what a horrible experience! I'm glad you got your money back.


----------



## jmc3007

Yeah they need to stop with the chain of provenance going back more to more than 1 buyer.  It makes no sense to punt the problem back to 2 sellers removed, but at the same Tradesy relies on buyers being proactive about replicas, and not all of them are.  Hence Tradesy is essentially and implicitly on the hook when the problem is discovered belatedly and further down the road.  This is a business issue that needs to be addressed, the public and market backlash will be swift and furious. Legally, Tradesy is on thin ice for enforcing the current practice of pulling money from sellers twice removed and they have no such terms outlined in their TOS.  I suspect that they will eventually revise their authentication policy to include post sale inspection exceeding a certain dollar amount like what several other platforms are already doing.  The bad news is they will raise commission rate in order to do so, then down the road a new player will emerge to disrupt the secondary goods space, rinse and repeat.  Nothing is really new under the sun as they say.


----------



## BeenBurned

As has been said many, many times in this thread, Tradesy's authentication team doesn't know the brands, doesn't know the items they claim to be authenticating and doesn't know how to own up to errors.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Joyjoy7 said:


> Beware of Tradesy ladies, it's now happened to me! A Chanel necklace I sold 2 months ago was bought by another Chanel seller on Tradesy. She resold the necklace she bought from me to another Tradesy buyer....and this week I receive an email from Monica C. Saying the necklace I sold was returned and her team authenticated it and it's a replica!! Well, I bought this necklace directly from Neiman Marcus and luckily, saved the receipt....but this same bizarre scenario is what's so troubling!!  My transaction to my buyer was perfect, she even wrote me that she was pleased! She's a reseller and I suppose decided to resell which is fine. But for Tradesy to make me responsible for a transaction that took place after mine was concluded, is outright moronic! They pulled funds from me then sent me an email! The first email said it was a replica, after a phone call to a supervisor that knows me who promised to look into this, I received a 2nd email from Monica sympathetic for how concerned I was. She then went on to say they couldn't verify authenticity!!?? So it's gone from being guaranteed authentic by me, to a replica, to their inability to verify authenticity!! I'm considered a well respected seller, and have over 120 transactions in a year with them. I've only had one whacky lady give me trouble and Tradesy agreed, had my back and ultimately banned her from the site. This situation happen to my friend that posted earlier in this thread regarding her Balenciaga and she has a friend that had the exact same experience with a sale on Tradesy twice removed. Both ladies had funds pulled from their bank accts/credit cards...how scary to discover this without proper notification. Well going back into someone's bank and pulling out funds is horrifying, like seeing a fraudulent transaction! And all the items were 100% authentic, verified by authentications and/or receipts! We all had sold to people that had no issues with the items. They all resold to other buyers and all these buyers returned claiming fakes. I'm beginning to think this is some sort of scam set up by Tradesy!! I've cancelled all my bank accts and credit cards used there. Can you imagine months after a completed and positive transaction you are required to still have receipts, documentation and more, for another a sale that you had nothing to do with?? Once again the big question, what did our buyers, now the 2nd seller, resell? Was it our original item? If it was, did the 2nd buyer swap for a counterfeit? Tradesy only says they have ways of verifying it was the original item. I'm so freaked and disgusted! I posted my situation on the CEO's Instagram. She responded that she would have someone get in touch. Well no one did, and I posted that! Shortly after I got an email from another younger girl that just couldn't understand what was going on, and she was a supervisor! She went on to say that the CEO had told her to release my funds as a "courtesy"!!!!WTH what about "we made a mistake and are so sorry!" The other two ladies fought and worked hard to rectify their situation and ultimately after a few weeks both were refunded. No communication from Tradesy whatsoever, funds just appeared again! I feel like a lab rat and this is an experiment to see what happens!! This company was so nice early on, pro seller and always a pleasure...but now they make PayPal look like good guys!


 Wow, the experiences shared here are why I left EBay for expensive items.  I don't want to worry months about falsified returns. Thanks for sharing; I need to keep this in mind.  I'm happy I'm almost done with selling handbags because this sounds crazy.  Buyers and _Sellers_ don't deserve to be jerk around.  Both need protection and valued as a customers.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

That's terrible. How could they be sure that's the same one you sold 2 minutes maths ago?


----------



## jmc3007

BV_LC_poodle said:


> That's terrible. How could they be sure that's the same one you sold 2 minutes maths ago?


I call BS on this, they don't unless they have psychic vision.  they couldn't possibly know a particular item since they never inspected it in the first place!!


----------



## uadjit

jmc3007 said:


> I call BS on this, they don't unless they have psychic vision.  they couldn't possibly know a particular item since they never inspected it in the first place!!



Exactly! That's nonsense! And I'm sure it would never hold up in court which is probably why they eventually backed down.

If they believe the word of a buyer's buyer over the seller months down the road then it seems to me that sellers actually have less protection on Tradesy than they do on eBay. No thank you.


----------



## GPR

Joyjoy7 said:


> Beware of Tradesy ladies, it's now happened to me! A Chanel necklace I sold 2 months ago was bought by another Chanel seller on Tradesy. She resold the necklace she bought from me to another Tradesy buyer....and this week I receive an email from Monica C. Saying the necklace I sold was returned and her team authenticated it and it's a replica!! Well, I bought this necklace directly from Neiman Marcus and luckily, saved the receipt....but this same bizarre scenario is what's so troubling!!  My transaction to my buyer was perfect, she even wrote me that she was pleased! She's a reseller and I suppose decided to resell which is fine. But for Tradesy to make me responsible for a transaction that took place after mine was concluded, is outright moronic! They pulled funds from me then sent me an email! The first email said it was a replica, after a phone call to a supervisor that knows me who promised to look into this, I received a 2nd email from Monica sympathetic for how concerned I was. She then went on to say they couldn't verify authenticity!!?? So it's gone from being guaranteed authentic by me, to a replica, to their inability to verify authenticity!! I'm considered a well respected seller, and have over 120 transactions in a year with them. I've only had one whacky lady give me trouble and Tradesy agreed, had my back and ultimately banned her from the site. This situation happen to my friend that posted earlier in this thread regarding her Balenciaga and she has a friend that had the exact same experience with a sale on Tradesy twice removed. Both ladies had funds pulled from their bank accts/credit cards...how scary to discover this without proper notification. Well going back into someone's bank and pulling out funds is horrifying, like seeing a fraudulent transaction! And all the items were 100% authentic, verified by authentications and/or receipts! We all had sold to people that had no issues with the items. They all resold to other buyers and all these buyers returned claiming fakes. I'm beginning to think this is some sort of scam set up by Tradesy!! I've cancelled all my bank accts and credit cards used there. Can you imagine months after a completed and positive transaction you are required to still have receipts, documentation and more, for another a sale that you had nothing to do with?? Once again the big question, what did our buyers, now the 2nd seller, resell? Was it our original item? If it was, did the 2nd buyer swap for a counterfeit? Tradesy only says they have ways of verifying it was the original item. I'm so freaked and disgusted! I posted my situation on the CEO's Instagram. She responded that she would have someone get in touch. Well no one did, and I posted that! Shortly after I got an email from another younger girl that just couldn't understand what was going on, and she was a supervisor! She went on to say that the CEO had told her to release my funds as a "courtesy"!!!!WTH what about "we made a mistake and are so sorry!" The other two ladies fought and worked hard to rectify their situation and ultimately after a few weeks both were refunded. No communication from Tradesy whatsoever, funds just appeared again! I feel like a lab rat and this is an experiment to see what happens!! This company was so nice early on, pro seller and always a pleasure...but now they make PayPal look like good guys!


Unbelievable! Does that mean the reseller may have sold a replica item instead? It would have been a  nightmare if you haven't saved the receipt. I guess sellers who sell expensive items have to be extra careful. From now on, I will save all of the receipts! I usually sell very cheap items (non-brands) but for the first time I had a buyer who filed for a return (a cheap item.) Thankfully, I had many high quality photos uploaded that shows every flaws; Tradesy sided with me and I didn't have to deal with a return. I can't imagine the stress if it were a 2K handbag or jewelry!


----------



## tetsubean

Joyjoy7 said:


> Beware of Tradesy ladies, it's now happened to me! A Chanel necklace I sold 2 months ago was bought by another Chanel seller on Tradesy. She resold the necklace she bought from me to another Tradesy buyer....and this week I receive an email from Monica C. Saying the necklace I sold was returned and her team authenticated it and it's a replica!! Well, I bought this necklace directly from Neiman Marcus and luckily, saved the receipt....but this same bizarre scenario is what's so troubling!!  My transaction to my buyer was perfect, she even wrote me that she was pleased! She's a reseller and I suppose decided to resell which is fine. But for Tradesy to make me responsible for a transaction that took place after mine was concluded, is outright moronic! They pulled funds from me then sent me an email! The first email said it was a replica, after a phone call to a supervisor that knows me who promised to look into this, I received a 2nd email from Monica sympathetic for how concerned I was. She then went on to say they couldn't verify authenticity!!?? So it's gone from being guaranteed authentic by me, to a replica, to their inability to verify authenticity!! I'm considered a well respected seller, and have over 120 transactions in a year with them. I've only had one whacky lady give me trouble and Tradesy agreed, had my back and ultimately banned her from the site. This situation happen to my friend that posted earlier in this thread regarding her Balenciaga and she has a friend that had the exact same experience with a sale on Tradesy twice removed. Both ladies had funds pulled from their bank accts/credit cards...how scary to discover this without proper notification. Well going back into someone's bank and pulling out funds is horrifying, like seeing a fraudulent transaction! And all the items were 100% authentic, verified by authentications and/or receipts! We all had sold to people that had no issues with the items. They all resold to other buyers and all these buyers returned claiming fakes. I'm beginning to think this is some sort of scam set up by Tradesy!! I've cancelled all my bank accts and credit cards used there. Can you imagine months after a completed and positive transaction you are required to still have receipts, documentation and more, for another a sale that you had nothing to do with?? Once again the big question, what did our buyers, now the 2nd seller, resell? Was it our original item? If it was, did the 2nd buyer swap for a counterfeit? Tradesy only says they have ways of verifying it was the original item. I'm so freaked and disgusted! I posted my situation on the CEO's Instagram. She responded that she would have someone get in touch. Well no one did, and I posted that! Shortly after I got an email from another younger girl that just couldn't understand what was going on, and she was a supervisor! She went on to say that the CEO had told her to release my funds as a "courtesy"!!!!WTH what about "we made a mistake and are so sorry!" The other two ladies fought and worked hard to rectify their situation and ultimately after a few weeks both were refunded. No communication from Tradesy whatsoever, funds just appeared again! I feel like a lab rat and this is an experiment to see what happens!! This company was so nice early on, pro seller and always a pleasure...but now they make PayPal look like good guys!



This is very scary. I too had Tradesy pull funds from my bank account after they claimed I sold a "replica". Luckily I had the receipt and argued with them but they did close down my account and any prospective buyers who had marked my bags as favorites was lost. And your right, they don't apologize when they are wrong. It's infuriating but I still sell on their site because there are things about it I like too. But what you describe is awful. How can they possibly hold you responsible for twice removed sales?! That's just crazy!


----------



## Joyjoy7

Well...I went to see my banker today...yesterday when I set the appt. I was trying to explain to her my concerns....I think it had her head spinning...she wasn't familiar with tradesy...so today I sat down and she went on to say..."since we spoke yesterday I've become very familiar with Tradesy" I ask why...well at the end of the day yesterday, a lady came into the branch (Wells Fargo btw) and said "someone needs to help me get my money back!" she happened to get lucky and have my banker assist her. Apparently tradesy went into her PayPal and took (sit down) 4600.00 and change for the sale of two designer bags. She has been waiting for them to send her money back via email promises. So my banker had to file a claim with Tradesy and PayPal. She told me when she called the dispute dept they told her PayPal has been doing many of these going back into bank accts and pulling funds too! I'm starting my own site I think!! Lol!! I can't take this..but at least all my accts are safe and inaccessible to Tradesy now!!


----------



## jmc3007

Joyjoy7 said:


> Well...I went to see my banker today...yesterday when I set the appt. I was trying to explain to her my concerns....I think it had her head spinning...she wasn't familiar with tradesy...so today I sat down and she went on to say..."since we spoke yesterday I've become very familiar with Tradesy" I ask why...well at the end of the day yesterday, a lady came into the branch (Wells Fargo btw) and said "someone needs to help me get my money back!" she happened to get lucky and have my banker assist her. Apparently tradesy went into her PayPal and took (sit down) 4600.00 and change for the sale of two designer bags. She has been waiting for them to send her money back via email promises. So my banker had to file a claim with Tradesy and PayPal. She told me when she called the dispute dept they told her PayPal has been doing many of these going back into bank accts and pulling funds too! I'm starting my own site I think!! Lol!! I can't take this..but at least all my accts are safe and inaccessible to Tradesy now!!


I would setup a burner checking account which works more or less like a burner phone.  Don't link your main checking account to Tradesy so they can't automatically debit it.  With a burner account, either keep $0 or very low balance so you can transfer your earnings out, then from the burner account you can transfer it again to your main account. I admit it's a roundabout way of accessing your earnings, and not everyone is in a position to pull off this kind of setup but this is the only way I can think of preventing Tradesy from taking your money without notification.  For those who use PayPal you can also link the burner account too.  If there's no money in your account then their debit will be denied.  Anyway just some food for though, especially if they keep up this policy of holding the original seller responsible for more than one transactions.


----------



## Joyjoy7

jmc3007 said:


> I would setup a burner checking account which works more or less like a burner phone.  Don't link your main checking account to Tradesy so they can't automatically debit it.  With a burner account, either keep $0 or very low balance so you can transfer your earnings out, then from the burner account you can transfer it again to your main account. I admit it's a roundabout way of accessing your earnings, and not everyone is in a position to pull off this kind of setup but this is the only way I can think of preventing Tradesy from taking your money without notification.  For those who use PayPal you can also link the burner account too.  If there's no money in your account then their debit will be denied.  Anyway just some food for though, especially if they keep up this policy of holding the original seller responsible for more than one transactions.




Exactly! That's what I did. My banker said they always recommend that. If anyone attempts to pull funds, it will decline if it's a larger amount. I've sold mostly Chanel and had some seriously large sales. I'd be sick if 6 months from now they said my rare jumbo was returned as a fake (even though I bought it at BG and provided the receipt copy and all the trimmings) I love your description "burner account" Thanks Jmc3007! I really appreciate your input [emoji8]


----------



## BeenBurned

tetsubean said:


> This is very scary. *I too had Tradesy pull funds from my bank account after they claimed I sold a "replica". Luckily I had the receipt and argued with them but they did close down my account and any prospective buyers who had marked my bags as favorites was lost.* And your right, they don't apologize when they are wrong. It's infuriating* but I still sell on their site because there are things about it I like too. *But what you describe is awful. How can they possibly hold you responsible for twice removed sales?! That's just crazy!


Seriously? I'm not trying to be mean but how can we feel bad for someone who still uses a site that stole their money, closed their account yet you still use them?!?!?


----------



## whateve

I just got a shipping kit, and on that the return address is Tradesy. It isn't a return service label. It is just like the old labels. So now I'm thinking it might be a good idea to use the shipping kit instead of printing my postage even though most of my items won't fit in the plastic bag.


----------



## tetsubean

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? I'm not trying to be mean but how can we feel bad for someone who still uses a site that stole their money, closed their account yet you still use them?!?!?



I didn't expect any sympathy. Just sharing an experience I had. They returned my item which I was able to resell after they unfroze my account. I never said they stole my money. As I said, there are things about them that I do like. I had one bad experience but I chose to give them another try and (aside from the goofy shipping labels) it's been pretty good. But the other poster's experience of being responsible for sales twice removed is scary and it's something I will keep in mind going forward.


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? I'm not trying to be mean but how can we feel bad for someone who still uses a site that stole their money, closed their account yet you still use them?!?!?


Every platform has its pros and cons, buyers and sellers have to find what works for them and adapt and evolve as necessary to thrive.  For my personal tolerance, being held responsible for sales twice removed from me is egregious, and am for one very grateful for those who spoke up to share their anecdotes.  It's my choice to either walk away from Tradesy altogether or find ways to deal and resolve whatever problems that come up.  I've dealt with eBay, Real Real, Poshmark, Vestiaire etc and they all have their quirks and drawbacks, there is no ideal platform out there full stop.


----------



## PikaboICU

RE: Holding sellers liable for sales twice removed.

I don't believe this is even legal.

You have NO control over what happens to an item after your seller has received & accepted it and it's been judged authentic.

Would Tradesy hold the origin seller responsible if there were damage found by the third receiver? 
NO
The middleman seller _could_ switch the bag for a fake and so _could_ their buyer, the now third receiver inline.
The middleman second seller might use the original sellers photos etc and still _could_ send out a different bag. 
OR
Their buyer could swap out the original genuine bag for a fake!

The point is: the original seller has ZERO control of anything after the first initial transaction! ZERO! 
This sounds like a new breed of scam to me! I don't know who the perpetrator is; second seller or their buyer, the third owner but this entire thing REEKS OF A SCAM! :censor:

Tradesy better get a hold on this and soon! It cannot be legal to hold the first seller liable and confiscating their original payment is THEFT!


----------



## Prettyn

PikaboICU said:


> RE: Holding sellers liable for sales twice removed.
> 
> I don't believe this is even legal.
> 
> You have NO control over what happens to an item after your seller has received & accepted it and it's been judged authentic.
> 
> Would Tradesy hold the origin seller responsible if there were damage found by the third receiver?
> NO
> The middleman seller _could_ switch the bag for a fake and so _could_ their buyer, the now third receiver inline.
> The middleman second seller might use the original sellers photos etc and still _could_ send out a different bag.
> OR
> Their buyer could swap out the original genuine bag for a fake!
> 
> The point is: the original seller has ZERO control of anything after the first initial transaction! ZERO!
> This sounds like a new breed of scam to me! I don't know who the perpetrator is; second seller or their buyer, the third owner but this entire thing REEKS OF A SCAM! :censor:
> 
> Tradesy better get a hold on this and soon! It cannot be legal to hold the first seller liable and confiscating their original payment is THEFT!


This could be a big problem. Agreed.


----------



## jpg0150

BeenBurned said:


> As has been said many, many times in this thread, Tradesy's authentication team doesn't know the brands, doesn't know the items they claim to be authenticating and doesn't know how to own up to errors.



Amen!!!


----------



## NANI1972

I really hate when a potential buyer right off the bat starts questioning authenticity... It's unnerving.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

jmc3007 said:


> I would setup a burner checking account which works more or less like a burner phone.  Don't link your main checking account to Tradesy so they can't automatically debit it.  With a burner account, either keep $0 or very low balance so you can transfer your earnings out, then from the burner account you can transfer it again to your main account. I admit it's a roundabout way of accessing your earnings, and not everyone is in a position to pull off this kind of setup but this is the only way I can think of preventing Tradesy from taking your money without notification.  For those who use PayPal you can also link the burner account too.  If there's no money in your account then their debit will be denied.  Anyway just some food for though, especially if they keep up this policy of holding the original seller responsible for more than one transactions.




wow good idea. definitely doing this!


----------



## Sarah03

NANI1972 said:


> I really hate when a potential buyer right off the bat starts questioning authenticity... It's unnerving.




Absolutely. Especially when you provide all of the necessary pictures for the item to be authenticated. It just seems like you're being set up to fail by these buyers.


----------



## poopsie

NANI1972 said:


> I really hate when a potential buyer right off the bat starts questioning authenticity... It's unnerving.





personally I_ like_ when they out themselves as PITA'S right off the bat


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

poopsie said:


> personally I_ like_ when they out themselves as PITA'S right off the bat




very true..!


----------



## Prettyn

It's been very slow for me on tradesy, even with all the sales going on.


----------



## moxie799

Prettyn said:


> It's been very slow for me on tradesy, even with all the sales going on.


Same here... I'm also kind of disappointed in their Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale - the "cheapest" deal for buyers is $50 off $350. I imagine there are actually a lot of buyers not looking to spend that much... for example, I have a bunch of key fobs and a couple bags listed and buyers won't get any kind of discount code for them. Need to get some sales but doubting it will happen this weekend. Blah.


----------



## Prettyn

moxie799 said:


> Same here... I'm also kind of disappointed in their Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale - the "cheapest" deal for buyers is $50 off $350. I imagine there are actually a lot of buyers not looking to spend that much... for example, I have a bunch of key fobs and a couple bags listed and buyers won't get any kind of discount code for them. Need to get some sales but doubting it will happen this weekend. Blah.


Especially with shophers jumping in they need to have better sales during the Christmas holidays.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Prettyn said:


> It's been very slow for me on tradesy, even with all the sales going on.


 


moxie799 said:


> Same here... I'm also kind of disappointed in their Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale - the "cheapest" deal for buyers is $50 off $350. I imagine there are actually a lot of buyers not looking to spend that much... for example, I have a bunch of key fobs and a couple bags listed and buyers won't get any kind of discount code for them. Need to get some sales but doubting it will happen this weekend. Blah.


It is slow. The sale is not bringing the buyers to me. The bags selling in my category were the ones sold with well used prices and many not in good conditions.  My bag looks brand new and barely used, so I can't sell my bag for those prices.   We just have to be patient.  I believe we will find the right buyer.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Prettyn said:


> It's been very slow for me on tradesy, even with all the sales going on.




Same. I posted 20 items on Friday morning (super reasonable prices) and only 1 sold.


----------



## EGBDF

If you use your own packing materials and your own postage, does Tradesy and Paypal take their percent out of the total cost?
I'm trying to decide if using my own postage is better for some of my lightweight items.


----------



## Prettyn

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Same. I posted 20 items on Friday morning (super reasonable prices) and only 1 sold.


It's still not busy. Oh well. You might get something sold tonight.


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Same. I posted 20 items on Friday morning (super reasonable prices) and only 1 sold.



Actually that seems pretty good


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> If you use your own packing materials and your own postage, does Tradesy and Paypal take their percent out of the total cost?
> I'm trying to decide if using my own postage is better for some of my lightweight items.


Yes, they take a percentage. I use my own postage for most lightweight items.


----------



## travelluver

Prettyn said:


> It's still not busy. Oh well. You might get something sold tonight.




I finally sold a Fendi satchel that was up for quite a long time -I've had good luck with my sales on the site so far, fingers crossed it continues!  Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## Prettyn

travelluver said:


> I finally sold a Fendi satchel that was up for quite a long time -I've had good luck with my sales on the site so far, fingers crossed it continues!  Happy Holidays to all!!


Congrats!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

travelluver said:


> I finally sold a Fendi satchel that was up for quite a long time -I've had good luck with my sales on the site so far, fingers crossed it continues!  Happy Holidays to all!!


 That's awesome!


----------



## poopsie

moxie799 said:


> Same here... I'm also kind of disappointed in their Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale - *the "cheapest" deal for buyers is $50 off $350*. I imagine there are actually a lot of buyers not looking to spend that much... for example, I have a bunch of key fobs and a couple bags listed and buyers won't get any kind of discount code for them. Need to get some sales but doubting it will happen this weekend. Blah.





Since they would only make $31 in fees from a $350 sale they are eating almost $20 on that deal. They are in business to turn a profit not give away the farm.


----------



## moxie799

poopsie said:


> Since they would only make $31 in fees from a $350 sale they are eating almost $20 on that deal. They are in business to turn a profit not give away the farm.


They'd make $27 on the $300 sale, as opposed to $31 on $350, so how would they be eating $20 in fees for a $50 discount?? I guess I'm not seeing where you got your numbers...

Anyway, my point was not that they should discount _more_ off of $350 and higher priced items (which I assume is what you meant when you said 'giving away the farm'?); it was that I hoped the lower priced items would have some kind of Black Friday or Cyber Monday deals, too. They didn't until today, which they're doing 10% off items under $100. That's what I've been waiting for.


----------



## whateve

moxie799 said:


> They'd make $27 on the $300 sale, as opposed to $31 on $350, so how would they be eating $20 in fees for a $50 discount?? I guess I'm not seeing where you got your numbers...
> 
> Anyway, my point was not that they should discount _more_ off of $350 and higher priced items (which I assume is what you meant when you said 'giving away the farm'?); it was that I hoped the lower priced items would have some kind of Black Friday or Cyber Monday deals, too. They didn't until today, which they're doing 10% off items under $100. That's what I've been waiting for.


I need them to do everything under $300. I've got several things that are over $100 that haven't been on sale yet.


----------



## Toby93

moxie799 said:


> They'd make $27 on the $300 sale, as opposed to $31 on $350, so how would they be eating $20 in fees for a $50 discount?? I guess I'm not seeing where you got your numbers...
> 
> Anyway, my point was not that they should discount _more_ off of $350 and higher priced items (which I assume is what you meant when you said 'giving away the farm'?); it was that I hoped the lower priced items would have some kind of Black Friday or Cyber Monday deals, too. They didn't until today, which they're doing 10% off items under $100. That's what I've been waiting for.



Tradesy gets 9% of the sale which is $31.50, but they are giving the buyer $50.  That is a loss of $19.50 on each sale.


----------



## moxie799

Toby93 said:


> Tradesy gets 9% of the sale which is $31.50, but they are giving the buyer $50.  That is a loss of $19.50 on each sale.


Oh geez, I feel dumb.  Thanks for clarifying... I was focused on the buyer discounts and what that cost Tradesy, I didn't even think to factor in that they still have to cover the difference to the seller (even though I'M a seller!). Derp.


----------



## poopsie

They are not like Shop-Hers who ask you to discount your items for quick sale and still take _their _18% just like normal


----------



## ccbaggirl89

any help on this... a buyer had buyer's remorse about 3 hours after the sale was confirmed and the $48 postage was printed. i agreed to cancel but there is no longer the option to do so anywhere on my page. does it have to be done via tradesy customer service now?? and how to get back the $48 in postage??


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> any help on this... a buyer had buyer's remorse about 3 hours after the sale was confirmed and the $48 postage was printed. i agreed to cancel but there is no longer the option to do so anywhere on my page. does it have to be done via tradesy customer service now?? and how to get back the $48 in postage??


 I had a buyer's remorse buyer last summer.  I canceled the sale I think by clicking on your listing under my name header.  Then I found the item and looked at the options to I found one that allowed me to cancel.  When I canceled, it said I canceled the order.  The next day I think I called and had it say the buyer asked for it to be canceled.  Tradesy does not want sellers cancelling orders, so I had to get that straighten out. I am actually happy the buyer contacted me before anything bad could happen to my purse. The buyer wasted my time and gave me a big letdown, but it worked out better in the end. That purse sold this fall, and I wish you the same luck.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I had a buyer's remorse buyer last summer.  I canceled the sale I think by clicking on your listing under my name header.  Then I found the item and looked at the options to I found one that allowed me to cancel.  When I canceled, it said I canceled the order.  The next day I think I called and had it say the buyer asked for it to be canceled.  Tradesy does not want sellers cancelling orders, so I had to get that straighten out. I am actually happy the buyer contacted me before anything bad could happen to my purse. The buyer wasted my time and gave me a big letdown, but it worked out better in the end. That purse sold this fall, and I wish you the same luck.



thank you... i still cannot find it at all to cancel. i think because the postage was already paid and the tracking number was uploaded i cannot cancel it without help. it is a huge headache, but a buyer like this would be a problem once they had received the item, so better to have my bag than go through a return process w/this person.


----------



## whateve

Very annoyed with the listing options in Tradesy. I'm trying to sell junior jeans that are a size 3 and Tradesy doesn't have that size option. I have to list them as a 26(2 XS). I want to include 3 pairs in one listing and I want to note that in the title but it won't let me. No matter what I put in the style/collection name, my title just says Skinny Jeans. I can't even put the color or any other identifier in my title.

When I list a Coach bag that has bag as part of the style name, Tradesy removes the word bag from the title, so a "basic bag" gets called "basic" which makes no sense to a buyer.


----------



## travelluver

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That's awesome!



My bag was received by the buyer yesterday - longer shipping that expected but I guess that is because of the holiday mail - so fingers crossed that my money will be released on 12/11!


----------



## atlcoach

whateve said:


> Very annoyed with the listing options in Tradesy. I'm trying to sell junior jeans that are a size 3 and Tradesy doesn't have that size option. I have to list them as a 26(2 XS). I want to include 3 pairs in one listing and I want to note that in the title but it won't let me. No matter what I put in the style/collection name, my title just says Skinny Jeans. I can't even put the color or any other identifier in my title.
> 
> When I list a Coach bag that has bag as part of the style name, Tradesy removes the word bag from the title, so a "basic bag" gets called "basic" which makes no sense to a buyer.




I've noticed the changes to listing titles, too. You used to be able to control the title and now sometimes my listings just show the brand as the title. I've also had a severe drop off in activity. Even though I've listed new items, I haven't made a single sale in over a month. My listings don't even get any likes. It is also taking them up to two weeks to clean cover photos.


----------



## whateve

atlcoach said:


> I've noticed the changes to listing titles, too. You used to be able to control the title and now sometimes my listings just show the brand as the title. I've also had a severe drop off in activity. Even though I've listed new items, I haven't made a single sale in over a month. My listings don't even get any likes. It is also taking them up to two weeks to clean cover photos.


It's random. There are other things where I've put things in the style name that end up in the title. I've seen a lot of things listed as just miscellaneous; at the time I thought the seller wasn't being careful, but now I'm not sure.

My sales have dried up too. I think part of it is due to the possibly long shipping times on Tradesy. The buyer doesn't know which sellers use the shipping kit and which don't, so they don't have any idea of how long it will take to get their items. Also, buyers are used to Tradesy having sales all the time so they won't buy when your items aren't on sale. For example, Coach items that are over $100 haven't been on sale for 2 months. But even when they had a sale on things under $100, my things weren't flying off the shelves. Things are much slower this year than last for me everywhere, and I'm using more sites to list this year, so I should have more exposure.


----------



## ledobe

atlcoach said:


> I've noticed the changes to listing titles, too. You used to be able to control the title and now sometimes my listings just show the brand as the title. I've also had a severe drop off in activity. Even though I've listed new items, I haven't made a single sale in over a month. My listings don't even get any likes. It is also taking them up to two weeks to clean cover photos.



It seems to me that titles are different on my phone than they are when I look on my computer too.


----------



## poopsie

How long does it take before items show up in search?  I have things I listed 1-2 days ago that aren't showing up in general search. If I type in the exact words in the title it will appear but who else is going to know to do that? Some of my items never get cleaned up.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

travelluver said:


> My bag was received by the buyer yesterday - longer shipping that expected but I guess that is because of the holiday mail - so fingers crossed that my money will be released on 12/11!


 I hopping the same.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

atlcoach said:


> I've noticed the changes to listing titles, too. You used to be able to control the title and now sometimes my listings just show the brand as the title. I've also had a severe drop off in activity. Even though I've listed new items, I haven't made a single sale in over a month. My listings don't even get any likes. It is also taking them up to two weeks to clean cover photos.


Me too!  I see similar bags to one I'm selling with defects getting more hearts, and I'm like what.  My bag looks brand new.  I don't know what's going on there right now.   My bag is not the first seen on the search, so maybe it's not getting seen.  I don't get the Christmas sell either.  How do they pick the bags to go on that sale?


----------



## Celi05

I found a shawl I really like on tradesy, I really want to buy it but I'm nervous it will be a fake... How are you guaranteed it is authentic?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Celi05 said:


> I found a shawl I really like on tradesy, I really want to buy it but I'm nervous it will be a fake... How are you guaranteed it is authentic?


 You can get it authenticated on this forum or use a paid service.  As a buyer you have four days to return it if not accurately described or not authentic.


----------



## EGBDF

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Me too!  I see similar bags with defects getting more hearts, and I'm like what.   I don't know what's going on there right now.    I don't get the Christmas sell either.  How do they pick the bags to go on that sale?  They excluded my bag, and I don't like it.  The only thing that put on sale in my category was a wallet.  Now I'm thinking about trying to sell it locally.



I haven't seen any relationship between the number of 'loves' my things get and whether they sell or sell quickly or not. And most of my things have sold when they aren't in one of Tradesy's sales. So I don't really care much about the hearts and sales. Though other people surely could have a different experience as far as that. And I guess the items with more hearts end up closer to the beginning in a search.
I find the whole website glitchy at times.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> I haven't seen any relationship between the number of 'loves' my things get and whether they sell or sell quickly or not. And most of my things have sold when they aren't in one of Tradesy's sales. So I don't really care much about the hearts and sales. Though other people surely could have a different experience as far as that. And I guess the items with more hearts end up closer to the beginning in a search.
> I find the whole website glitchy at times.


Well, that's good to know. All of my items sold quickly when they were on sale and got lots of hearts. My bag is not getting seen; it buried between other items not even in my category.  I checked. My past experiences with selling on Tradesy were different, but I hope to have a similar outcome as yours.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

atlcoach said:


> I've noticed the changes to listing titles, too. You used to be able to control the title and now sometimes my listings just show the brand as the title. I've also had a severe drop off in activity. Even though I've listed new items, I haven't made a single sale in over a month. My listings don't even get any likes. It is also taking them up to two weeks to clean cover photos.



i was looking at a bag last week during the LV sale, and because the seller didn't have her title done properly the name Louis Vuitton wasn't in the main title/description of her item, but appeared lower down. her item then wasn't part of the LV sale (although it should have been) b/c i think the tradesy site wasn't 'seeing' her item as LV because it wasn't in the main title. if that makes sense! just - basically - make sure your brand name appears in that main title and is not just saying  'shoulder bag' or something, b/c it won't go on sale as part of the brand sales when those happen


----------



## tetsubean

atlcoach said:


> I've noticed the changes to listing titles, too. You used to be able to control the title and now sometimes my listings just show the brand as the title. I've also had a severe drop off in activity. Even though I've listed new items, I haven't made a single sale in over a month. My listings don't even get any likes. It is also taking them up to two weeks to clean cover photos.



I've noticed a slow down in sales too. I wonder if it's because there are more bigger/power sellers now? Don't know if that's a factor but there does seem to be more listings. My small amount of items might be getting "lost"? Not sure but I hope things pick up. I have noticed that the image cleaning is slow to non-existent lately.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i was looking at a bag last week during the LV sale, and because the seller didn't have her title done properly the name Louis Vuitton wasn't in the main title/description of her item, but appeared lower down. her item then wasn't part of the LV sale (although it should have been) b/c i think the tradesy site wasn't 'seeing' her item as LV because it wasn't in the main title. if that makes sense! just - basically - make sure your brand name appears in that main title and is not just saying  'shoulder bag' or something, b/c it won't go on sale as part of the brand sales when those happen


I titled the bag right.  I might make a nice inquiry phone call for clarification.  The brand I'm selling is included in this sale but my line is excluded.  Nothing is on sale in my category except for a wallet.  I don't get it.  I will have to rethink how I want to sell it and be more patient.  I just don't understand the buyers that shop there right now and Tradesy.


----------



## calflu

EGBDF said:


> I haven't seen any relationship between the number of 'loves' my things get and whether they sell or sell quickly or not. And most of my things have sold when they aren't in one of Tradesy's sales. So I don't really care much about the hearts and sales. Though other people surely could have a different experience as far as that. And I guess the items with more hearts end up closer to the beginning in a search.
> 
> I find the whole website glitchy at times.




I'm not seeing the connection either but it seems only professional sellers or items with lots of likes will show up on first page of search. 

I hate the site's inaccurate search function!


----------



## calflu

Anyone aware of tradesy's new reserve function? 

I just stumbled upon this and found out my item has been missing in my closet for a few days as a result


----------



## calflu

NANI1972 said:


> I really hate when a potential buyer right off the bat starts questioning authenticity... It's unnerving.







Sarah03 said:


> Absolutely. Especially when you provide all of the necessary pictures for the item to be authenticated. It just seems like you're being set up to fail by these buyers.




What's worse is the creditable authentication service asked buyers to get packaging pics beside their required pics listed on their site without even looking at any pics of the bags at all. This creditable authentication service claims they can tell if an item is fake by looking at packaging (note again...not the bag but the package). And the creditable authentication service educates the buyers to look for things in the packaging but not the bags to tell the bags are fake before purchasing the items. 

Oh and by the way, the authentication service requires in person authentication to determine authenticity due to super fake. 

All these make me doubt if those authenticators really know what they are doing. They can't tell if I'm innocent but are trying to prove I'm guilty.


----------



## EGBDF

calflu said:


> Anyone aware of tradesy's new reserve function?
> 
> I just stumbled upon this and found out my item has been missing in my closet for a few days as a result



Can you explain more?
I only know that when someone puts your item in their cart is shows up as 'reserved' but you can still see it, and it's only for a certain number of minutes. They are always making little changes to the site so maybe you mean something else? Or it's changed.


----------



## calflu

EGBDF said:


> Can you explain more?
> 
> I only know that when someone puts your item in their cart is shows up as 'reserved' but you can still see it, and it's only for a certain number of minutes. They are always making little changes to the site so maybe you mean something else? Or it's changed.





Yes I'm aware once an item is out in shopper's cart then they show as reserved and there's a time limit to that


But in my case, I found out an item of mine has been gone for more than 2 days from my closet yet there's no transaction pending for sale confirmation. Then I managed to find a link to my very missing listing and I got an error message when I tried to add the bag to my shopping cart saying "item has been reserved"


----------



## SweetDaisy05

calflu said:


> I'm not seeing the connection either but it seems only professional sellers or items with lots of likes will show up on first page of search.
> 
> I hate the site's inaccurate search function!


 My bag sold faster when I got a lot of hearts, just my experience.  So, I like the hearts.  Once I noticed that Tradesy put a sale on bags that got a lot of hearts.  The sales help me sale bags that are expensive.


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone made a sale from the current "sale"? Only 4 of my 63 items are included in the sale. I'm not too thrilled with this current sale since they have picked and chosen random items to put on sale.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone made a sale from the current "sale"? Only 4 of my 63 items are included in the sale. I'm not too thrilled with this current sale since they have picked and chosen random items to put on sale.


None of my items are on the sale. I have no idea how they determine what goes on the sale. I have several small new with tags items that would make excellent gifts - maybe they aren't expensive enough? I've only made one sale in December on Tradesy. Sales are slow everywhere but worse on Tradesy than anywhere else for me.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone made a sale from the current "sale"? Only 4 of my 63 items are included in the sale. I'm not too thrilled with this current sale since they have picked and chosen random items to put on sale.


 Nope!  I am in the same boat. I don't care for this type of sale for the same reasons you posted.  I am happy for anybody the sale helped, though. Congratulations to them and the buyers. There are people that make sales without the sale promotion (I know you know this ), so I am hoping that for everybody excluded from the sale.  For me, the sales are very helpful, and I appreciate them when I'm included.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> None of my items are on the sale. I have no idea how they determine what goes on the sale. I have several small new with tags items that would make excellent gifts - maybe they aren't expensive enough? I've only made one sale in December on Tradesy. Sales are slow everywhere but worse on Tradesy than anywhere else for me.


I don't think it is price. To me, it seems like Tradesy is cherry picking.  My bags on sale actually fall into their sale categories. I have tried different ways for me to be included but to no avail. :lolots:


----------



## cdtracing

I haven't been on Tradesy in a few months because I'm trying to "shop" from my closet.  Isn't Tradesy merging with Shop Hers?  Could that be one of the reasons for the problems now?  I will say Tradesy's search function leaves a lot to be desired.  It gets frustrating going through page after page of items when looking for something particular, even when you specifically state the item in the search box.  This is strictly from a buyer's viewpoint.  I don't sell online.


----------



## PikaboICU

cdtracing said:


> I haven't been on Tradesy in a few months because I'm trying to "shop" from my closet.  Isn't Tradesy merging with Shop Hers?  Could that be one of the reasons for the problems now?  I will say Tradesy's search function leaves a lot to be desired.  It gets frustrating going through page after page of items when looking for something particular, even when you specifically state the item in the search box.  This is strictly from a buyer's viewpoint.  I don't sell online.





Yes and YES!
They have merged and the search feature is even worse, if you can imagine that! No more page numbers, now it's the "show more" arrow. I can't stand it.
It's nearly impossible to find anything there, even when you search word for word titles. It was bad now it's abysmal. Pages and pages of goods from large sellers that came from Shop Hers. 
I don't think I'll be shopping on Tradesy much until they perfect their search feature. Too bad, I've bought quite a bit there & been happy with my purchases but its too frustrating!


----------



## cdtracing

PikaboICU said:


> Yes and YES!
> They have merged and the search feature is even worse, if you can imagine that! No more page numbers, now it's the "show more" arrow. I can't stand it.
> It's nearly impossible to find anything there, even when you search word for word titles. It was bad now it's abysmal. Pages and pages of goods from large sellers that came from Shop Hers.
> I don't think I'll be shopping on Tradesy much until they perfect their search feature. Too bad, I've bought quite a bit there & been happy with my purchases but its too frustrating!



My past experiences with Tradesy have been positive & I've been highly pleased with the transactions & the items I purchased.  But I truly cannot stand what's going on with the site now.  I actually went on it today & find the search function useless.  It's not easy to refine your search, either.  It's just page after page of items I'm not interested in just to hopefully find what I'm looking for.  I use to like the sales Tradesy would have but now it looks like they're cherry picking what they list.  It's become one big cluster f***.


----------



## knightal

cdtracing said:


> My past experiences with Tradesy have been positive & I've been highly pleased with the transactions & the items I purchased.  But I truly cannot stand what's going on with the site now.  I actually went on it today & find the search function useless.  It's not easy to refine your search, either.  It's just page after page of items I'm not interested in just to hopefully find what I'm looking for.  I use to like the sales Tradesy would have but now it looks like they're cherry picking what they list.  It's become one big cluster f***.



I have found that the best way to find things is to search the name of the item and then filter by brand.  If the brand is included in the title then everything under the brand will show up.


----------



## cdtracing

knightal said:


> I have found that the best way to find things is to search the name of the item and then filter by brand.  If the brand is included in the title then everything under the brand will show up.



Thanks for the tip.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## PikaboICU

knightal said:


> I have found that the best way to find things is to search the name of the item and then filter by brand.  If the brand is included in the title then everything under the brand will show up.





cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I'll give it a try.




Me too! 
Thanks. :okay:


----------



## koopler

One thing that really frustrates me is that some items _identical_ to mine are on sale, but not mine. Same designer, style, color, everything. 

Also, as far as the whole searching thing. Honestly, I wish they'd make their searching the same as e Bay's. I've never had an issue searching there. I think by trying to be different they're overcomplicating it. I also wish they'd implement a rewards program similar to e Bay bucks, it might help to stimulate sales when they're not running promotions.


----------



## EGBDF

What is this new 'Next day shipping' guarantee? Kind of annoying because I always ship the next day but I have never seen that option to check off when listing an item. It looks like another way to favor the big sellers.
Cleaning out your closet? pfffft


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> What is this new 'Next day shipping' guarantee? Kind of annoying because I always ship the next day but I have never seen that option to check off when listing an item. It looks like another way to favor the big sellers.
> Cleaning out your closet? pfffft


Arghh! I was just coming here to post the same thing! None of my items are featured.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> What is this new 'Next day shipping' guarantee? Kind of annoying because I always ship the next day but I have never seen that option to check off when listing an item. It looks like another way to favor the big sellers.
> Cleaning out your closet? pfffft


So I asked on Tradesy chat if there was some way I could be featured in this category. This was the response: *The items with that alert are from a very small group of our best sellers on Tradesy who have had an exceptional history with us.*


----------



## koopler

whateve said:


> So I asked on Tradesy chat if there was some way I could be featured in this category. This was the response: *The items with that alert are from a very small group of our best sellers on Tradesy who have had an exceptional history with us.*



I've noticed this as well and am more understanding of their stance on this one. For them, they're choosing their strongest sellers to include in the promotion because they can't really enforce it, it's all based on trust. If you get the seal and don't ship out same day, I doubt they'll cancel the sale or really punish anyone much, so it would be too easy to abuse. Plus, I just put in my listings that I ship same day anyways. My biggest frustration is still with their seemingly random selection of what goes on sale and what doesn't. Even looking at the "next day shipping," collection, only some of the stuff is on sale. Most sellers don't even seem to be benefiting from it, so who knows what's going on over there.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> So I asked on Tradesy chat if there was some way I could be featured in this category. This was the response: *The items with that alert are from a very small group of our best sellers on Tradesy who have had an exceptional history with us.*


you need to have a business account, and by business they mean a link to your eBay storefront.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> you need to have a business account, and by business they mean a link to your eBay storefront.


I don't have an ebay store. It is possible to get exposure on ebay without buying a store.

When I first started on Tradesy I was really happy. Once they let on the big business owners, my sales dried up. I'm back to selling on ebay and etsy. Even with all the competition on ebay, I get a lot more traffic there than on Tradesy. At this point, I'm only putting my listings on Tradesy because it is free.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

So my husband purchased a bag on Tradesy for me for Christmas and I got to open it early. The seller described it as "like new" and said the only flaw was that it had small scratches on the metal plate on the bag. Well, this bag ended up NOT being "like new" it has a few tears in the leather, the part where the straps are connected have rips where the leather is separating, and there's a dark scuff on one of the corners. Today is technically the 4th day (you have 4 days to initiate a return) but it isn't allowing me to do it. What can I do if I'm stuck with a bag that isn't as described??

**update** So apparently you can't initiate a return on the mobile app. I am hoping Tradesy sides with me and refunds the money.


----------



## whateve

I made a sale today after complaining so much yesterday!


----------



## travelluver

whateve said:


> I made a sale today after complaining so much yesterday!




Good for you- congrats!!


----------



## travelluver

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I hopping the same.



Money released on schedule and transferred to my bank account- yeah!!!


----------



## luv2run41

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone made a sale from the current "sale"? Only 4 of my 63 items are included in the sale. I'm not too thrilled with this current sale since they have picked and chosen random items to put on sale.



I know, very strange.  I have a chanel jumbo for sale (it is on sale 10%) I also have another chanel med/large which Tradesy did not put on sale? I am not sure why one of my chanel items is and the other is not.  I first thought it might be the color, the jumbo is black and the med/large is pink, but I really have no idea?  I initially thought there might be a chanel sale but the only thing I see is New Years Eve sale?


----------



## poopsie

So, you want them to take the financial hit across the board? I don't see how they can keep having these sales where they lose money. They are instilling a mind set where buyers are going to wait until there is a sale to purchase. Same with sellers-----instead of proactively  marking down some items to get them to move just sit back and wait for Tradesy to take the hit  instead.That is not a good thing IMO.


----------



## EGBDF

poopsie said:


> So, you want them to take the financial hit across the board? I don't see how they can keep having these sales where they lose money. They are instilling a mind set where buyers are going to wait until there is a sale to purchase. Same with sellers-----instead of proactively  marking down some items to get them to move just sit back and wait for Tradesy to take the hit  instead.That is not a good thing IMO.



Maybe they are making some money off of the shipping, when people use their shipping? I don't know.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

travelluver said:


> Money released on schedule and transferred to my bank account- yeah!!!



That is a great feeling.


----------



## poopsie

EGBDF said:


> Maybe they are making some money off of the shipping, when people use their shipping? I don't know.





I don't either. I ship same/next day using my own materials. My problem with the sales are that they seem to be creating a culture of entitlement. 10% off site wide on Black Friday wasn't enough.......my items aren't included in the sale this time.....etc.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

poopsie said:


> I don't either. I ship same/next day using my own materials. My problem with the sales are that they seem to be creating a culture of entitlement. 10% off site wide on Black Friday wasn't enough.......my items aren't included in the sale this time.....etc.


 It's not entitlement for me. I can only speak for myself, but I don't like the new sale strategy. I believe my bags will sell. I just hope I'm not constantly excluded from the sales given to other sellers, especially in the same category.  I have lowered my price, and my bags look brand new and barely worn. It's just hard for me to see the other bags go on sale and not know why their chosen and having to compete against them for a sale.


----------



## poopsie

SweetDaisy05 said:


> It's not entitlement for me. I can only speak for myself, but I don't like the new sale strategy. I believe my bags will sell. I just hope I'm not constantly excluded from the sales given to other sellers, especially in the same category.  I have lowered my price, and my bags look brand new and barely worn. It's just hard for me to see the other bags go on sale and not know why their chosen and having to compete against them for a sale.





Ebay does the same thing-----feature certain listings over others. It isn't anything I can control so I don't think about it. I don't expect anything so I guess I don't get disappointed. I list for the price I think I can get, not what the item is worth to me. There is a glut of nice things so it is a buyers market. My point is that the sales are conditioning people (buyers and sellers) to expect things. And when the expected things are not offered there is a perceived problem. No online venue is going to be perfect.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

poopsie said:


> Ebay does the same thing-----feature certain listings over others. It isn't anything I can control so I don't think about it. I don't expect anything so I guess I don't get disappointed. I list for the price I think I can get, not what the item is worth to me. There is a glut of nice things so it is a buyers market. My point is that the sales are conditioning people (buyers and sellers) to expect things. And when the expected things are not offered there is a perceived problem. No online venue is going to be perfect.


My point was not entitlement, but fairness for not liking the sale. I understand pricing and as an adult I know not all things are perfect. I just want to sale on  a venue that works for me, and not against. I have been an exceptional seller at Tradesy with happy buyers. I will continue doing the same on Tradesy or somewhere else.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> My point was not entitlement, but fairness for not liking the sale. I understand pricing and as an adult I know not all thing are perfect. I just want to sale on venue that works for me and not against. I have been an exceptional seller at Tradesy with happybuyers. I will continue doing the same on Tradesy or somewhere else.


I agree. One of reasons I was happy to move to Tradesy was because it seemed like a level playing field. Every seller had the same opportunities. That doesn't seem true anymore.


----------



## lilmore

How does Tradesy verify that a seller actually has items listed and isn't using stolen photos?  I recently purchased a wallet on ebay from brandoff, and I should be getting it this week.  I was browsing Tradesy, and saw a seller with Brandoff's pictures, listing the wallet.  I reported it to Tradesy and still see it listed today.


----------



## whateve

lilmore said:


> How does Tradesy verify that a seller actually has items listed and isn't using stolen photos?  I recently purchased a wallet on ebay from brandoff, and I should be getting it this week.  I was browsing Tradesy, and saw a seller with Brandoff's pictures, listing the wallet.  I reported it to Tradesy and still see it listed today.


I don't think they do. They don't seem to mind when sellers use stolen or stock photos. Usually only the owner of the photos can file a copyright complaint. You should tell Brandoff on ebay that someone is using their photos on Tradesy. It is also possible Brandoff is selling on Tradesy under a different name or they gave permission for someone to use their photos. 

If you aren't the owner of the stolen photos, your report won't matter.


----------



## lilmore

whateve said:


> I don't think they do. They don't seem to mind when sellers use stolen or stock photos. Usually only the owner of the photos can file a copyright complaint. You should tell Brandoff on ebay that someone is using their photos on Tradesy. It is also possible Brandoff is selling on Tradesy under a different name or they gave permission for someone to use their photos.
> 
> If you aren't the owner of the stolen photos, your report won't matter.



I'll contact Brandoff then.  I paid $649 for the wallet, and the seller on Tradesy has it listed for $1,200.  Big price hike!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> I don't have an ebay store. It is possible to get exposure on ebay without buying a store.
> 
> When I first started on Tradesy I was really happy. Once they let on the big business owners, my sales dried up. I'm back to selling on ebay and etsy. Even with all the competition on ebay, I get a lot more traffic there than on Tradesy. At this point, I'm only putting my listings on Tradesy because it is free.



+1

this is my experience as well. people seem to really trust ebay more than they say. tradesy and those type of sites are still too new to many shoppers. at least ebay = buyers being familiar with how to purchase and complain... i consistently sell my chanel/lv on ebay and rarely on tradesy, though tradesy generates a lot of emails from people


----------



## Prettyn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> this is my experience as well. people seem to really trust ebay more than they say. tradesy and those type of sites are still too new to many shoppers. at least ebay = buyers being familiar with how to purchase and complain... i consistently sell my chanel/lv on ebay and rarely on tradesy, though tradesy generates a lot of emails from people


I use to sell my items on eBay but they were just sitting there, I move them over to tradesy and sold six LV items. But even with the sale going on my stuff has been sitting there for months. I even reduced the price on most of my items and on top of the sale that is a huge savings from the original price. I was thinking if my stuff doesn't start to sell I will have to move them back to eBay.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Prettyn said:


> I use to sell my items on eBay but they were just sitting there, I move them over to tradesy and sold six LV items. But even with the sale going on my stuff has been sitting there for months. I even reduced the price on most of my items and on top of the sale that is a huge savings from the original price. I was thinking if my stuff doesn't start to sell I will have to move them back to eBay.



you could just list on both, as i am sure many of us do. i have the items cross-listed, since tradesy is free. you just have to read emails often and take it down from the other sites when it sells. not hard, since you'd have to be extremely lucky to sell the same bag in the same time frame


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> this is my experience as well. people seem to really trust ebay more than they say. tradesy and those type of sites are still too new to many shoppers. at least ebay = buyers being familiar with how to purchase and complain... i consistently sell my chanel/lv on ebay and rarely on tradesy, though tradesy generates a lot of emails from people


Your comment about Ebay was funny.  My experience was totally different.  I gave EBay a try first, and I met a lot of shady buyers through best offer. So, I switched to Tradesy and Bonanza and was more successful. The quality of buyers I sold to were awesome, and they were looking for bags in close to brand new condition like mines.  It felt like the right match between buyer and seller.   Right now, I'm not sure with Tradesy because things are run differently for me.  I might just put my listing on multiple sites again to see which one gets the sale the fastest.


----------



## Prettyn

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Your comment about Ebay was funny.  My experience was totally different.  I gave EBay a try first, and I met a lot of shady buyers through best offer. So, I switched to Tradesy and Bonanza and was more successful. The quality of buyers I sold to were awesome, and they were looking for bags in close to brand new condition like mines.  It felt like the right match between buyer and seller.   Right now, I'm not sure with Tradesy because things are run differently for me.  I might just put my listing on multiple sites again to see which one gets the sale the fastest.


I guess the saying don't put all your eggs in one basket would apply.


----------



## NANI1972

Wondering if things may be slower due to to the merger of Tradsey and shop-hers? I've noticed since the announcement I've had slower sales. Don't know if it's just coincidence or if buyers are holding out to see what this merger brings...


----------



## Prettyn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you could just list on both, as i am sure many of us do. i have the items cross-listed, since tradesy is free. you just have to read emails often and take it down from the other sites when it sells. not hard, since you'd have to be extremely lucky to sell the same bag in the same time frame


I am thinking about doing that. Thanks


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

poopsie said:


> I don't either. I ship same/next day using my own materials. My problem with the sales are that they seem to be creating a culture of entitlement. 10% off site wide on Black Friday wasn't enough.......my items aren't included in the sale this time.....etc.




Oh well. I could care less if they are making money or not. Like many "start-up" websites they are likely trying to build a client base. I'm sure giving 10% off is nothing compared to the possibility of making a future non-discounted sale or being recommended by a customer.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> Wondering if things may be slower due to to the merger of Tradsey and shop-hers? I've noticed since the announcement I've had slower sales. Don't know if it's just coincidence or if buyers are holding out to see what this merger brings...




i'm thinking its a coincidence. I don't see why a merger for a website such as tradesy (where quality of product stays the same) would cause buyers to stop buying. Bear in mind that only shop-hers customers received the constant merger emails. I feel like shop-hers deteriorated to nothing and so many people were unsubscribing to their emails that were at times 2-3x a day.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Wondering if things may be slower due to to the merger of Tradsey and shop-hers? I've noticed since the announcement I've had slower sales. Don't know if it's just coincidence or if buyers are holding out to see what this merger brings...


I think that is just coincidence. I think slow sales are partly due to Tradesy's return policy. You can't really buy a gift on Tradesy with only a 4 day return window, and most people are shopping for gifts this time of year. Not knowing how long it will take to get your purchase also discourages buyers. If a buyer were to purchase now and the seller uses the shipping kit, the package probably wouldn't get to the buyer by Christmas. On top of that, their search is horrendous so if a buyer is looking for something in particular, they can't find it without wading through a bunch of other things. Tradesy doesn't let me put identifiers in my titles that would help a buyer find my item. Many of my items are listed as "miscellaneous" because Tradesy doesn't have a category that fits.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Prettyn said:


> I guess the saying don't put all your eggs in one basket would apply.


 Girl, you're right.  I am more comfortable at Tradesy due to past selling experiences, so I am a little stubborn to move.  However with the changes, I am reassessing my options.  I have a new plan for how long to stay with Tradesy before branching out. I have to choose the path that gives me the best results. I will probably tinker my listing just a little bit and ride and die with it and see what happens because the ultra-lenient return policy with EBay scares me.  I know Best Offer is my friend, so I will use it if  EBay is the way to go.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I think that is just coincidence. I think slow sales are partly due to Tradesy's return policy. You can't really buy a gift on Tradesy with only a 4 day return window, and most people are shopping for gifts this time of year. Not knowing how long it will take to get your purchase also discourages buyers. If a buyer were to purchase now and the seller uses the shipping kit, the package probably wouldn't get to the buyer by Christmas. On top of that, their search is horrendous so if a buyer is looking for something in particular, they can't find it without wading through a bunch of other things. Tradesy doesn't let me put identifiers in my titles that would help a buyer find my item. Many of my items are listed as "miscellaneous" because Tradesy doesn't have a category that fits.


I have never thought about those reasons.   That makes sense.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Oh well. I could care less if they are making money or not. Like many "start-up" websites they are likely trying to build a client base. I'm sure giving 10% off is nothing compared to the possibility of making a future non-discounted sale or being recommended by a customer.


:lolots: I always thought the sales were given to gain customers, and I always wonder how long they would last.  I have just never imagined them doing constant sales that excluded many sellers for unknown reasons.  Maybe these sales are a way to gradually reduce sales by making them unexpected to none. I would just hate for buyers to be waiting for a sale on my bag that never comes.   I'm not relying on a sale, but I would love to get the same perks as other sellers.


----------



## Joyjoy7

lilmore said:


> How does Tradesy verify that a seller actually has items listed and isn't using stolen photos?  I recently purchased a wallet on ebay from brandoff, and I should be getting it this week.  I was browsing Tradesy, and saw a seller with Brandoff's pictures, listing the wallet.  I reported it to Tradesy and still see it listed today.




Tradesy has not allowed international sellers according to their TOS. I'm guessing your wallet was listed by Bagriculture. Apparently they have partnered with some sellers from Japan and your item will actually come from Japan when bought on Tradesy. I reported the duplicated pictures to Tradesy a few months ago. The supervisor I spoke to said "drop shipping" wasn't allowed and neither were international sellers. (Although I purchased a rare Chanel piece a year ago and the seller was in Taiwan) She went on to say there were numerous complaints about Bagriculture and they were looking into this. Obviously the thousands of listings from Bagriculture are more important to Tradesy. Looks like there are two sets of rules, or maybe three, four or five based on what you generate for them. Bah!


----------



## EGBDF

Joyjoy7 said:


> Tradesy has not allowed international sellers according to their TOS. I'm guessing your wallet was listed by Bagriculture. Apparently they have partnered with some sellers from Japan and your item will actually come from Japan when bought on Tradesy. I reported the duplicated pictures to Tradesy a few months ago. The supervisor I spoke to said "drop shipping" wasn't allowed and neither were international sellers. (Although I purchased a rare Chanel piece a year ago and the seller was in Taiwan) She went on to say there were numerous complaints about Bagriculture and they were looking into this. Obviously the thousands of listings from Bagriculture are more important to Tradesy. Looks like there are two sets of rules, or maybe three, four or five based on what you generate for them. Bah!



Bagriculture even has 'from Japan' included in some of their titles


----------



## lilmore

Joyjoy7 said:


> Tradesy has not allowed international sellers according to their TOS. I'm guessing your wallet was listed by Bagriculture. Apparently they have partnered with some sellers from Japan and your item will actually come from Japan when bought on Tradesy. I reported the duplicated pictures to Tradesy a few months ago. The supervisor I spoke to said "drop shipping" wasn't allowed and neither were international sellers. (Although I purchased a rare Chanel piece a year ago and the seller was in Taiwan) She went on to say there were numerous complaints about Bagriculture and they were looking into this. Obviously the thousands of listings from Bagriculture are more important to Tradesy. Looks like there are two sets of rules, or maybe three, four or five based on what you generate for them. Bah!



The wallet was listed by someone called Adam David.  I notified Tradesy and Brandoff.  If they were working together, I would assume they would remove the listing once it sold on ebay, but they listed it on Tradesy days after I purchased it.  I'll wait to see if Brandoff gets back to me.


----------



## Joyjoy7

lilmore said:


> The wallet was listed by someone called Adam David.  I notified Tradesy and Brandoff.  If they were working together, I would assume they would remove the listing once it sold on ebay, but they listed it on Tradesy days after I purchased it.  I'll wait to see if Brandoff gets back to me.




There are a number of these Ebay listings appearing on Tradesy. I assumed it was Bagriculture, they usually mark up the item significantly on Tradesy. I haven't seen an Adam David but it's probably another Bagriculture acct.


----------



## Joyjoy7

EGBDF said:


> Bagriculture even has 'from Japan' included in some of their titles




I've seen this also. They are simply cutting and pasting from eBay onto Tradesy. They even use the same rating system in the description N, A, AB, and so on that most sellers from Japan use.


----------



## jmc3007

NANI1972 said:


> Wondering if things may be slower due to to the merger of Tradsey and shop-hers? I've noticed since the announcement I've had slower sales. Don't know if it's just coincidence or if buyers are holding out to see what this merger brings...


On their part I think Tradesy have been experimenting quite a bit with sales to gauge feedback and response, i.e. $300/500 off coupons, curated flash sales etc.  my guess is they probably plateaued with their weekly calendar sales and ppl got a bit too accustomed or jaded. Not sure if I'd agree that Christmas makes a good time for trying out new approaches, hence causing slower sales.

Overall they're a strong player in a rather crowded field, but they haven't quite established a clear identity either.  Ever notice that ironically that despite their name no trading is allowed unlike Poshmark?  For the longest time I resisted checking them out when their name came up during my searches, just thought they were either a replica or swap meet site lol.  While try search function still needs loads of improvement, appearance wise I much prefer their interface and app over eBay which always have such a cheap vibe about them.


----------



## EGBDF

I have just discovered that when I click on 'my listings', most of my items are gone. And if do a search for them, they don't come up. If I look in my closet, they are all there. I wonder if that's partly why I'm having a slow month?
Some of my listings have totally disappeared too. I sent Tradesy a message and I'll see what they say, but at this point I'm thinking of trying out ebay. I have no idea how long my items have been unable to be brought up in a search on Tradesy.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> I have just discovered that when I click on 'my listings', most of my items are gone. And if do a search for them, they don't come up. If I look in my closet, they are all there. I wonder if that's partly why I'm having a slow month?
> Some of my listings have totally disappeared too. I sent Tradesy a message and I'll see what they say, but at this point I'm thinking of trying out ebay. I have no idea how long my items have been unable to be brought up in a search on Tradesy.



Out of 61 items I only have 12 showing in my closet. They seems to always be having technical difficulties, I notice that between the website, mobile site and app not all of my items show up when I click "all" that has been going on for some time now, when they had the "gift sale" two of the four items on sale were marked 1% off instead of 10%. Sometimes when search my items they don't show up unless I type the complete description, which is ridiculous (i should just be able to type in isabel marant boots and find my item). How are we suppose to sell if they keep having these issues?! 
I sent them an email this morning expressing my concerns about the technical difficulties that I keep encountering, they definitely need site improvements ASAP!


----------



## beekmanhill

I just checked my one listing and it doesn't appear.  I think their site is dreadful, especially the search function.  That said, I sold three reasonably expensive items on Tradesy that did not move on eBay.  That was a year ago, however.  Now I have only one item listed.  They've never edited the cover photo.


----------



## EGBDF

The search functions are TERRIBLE! Half the time I come up with only a few items (in what should have a lot) and other times too many unrelated items.

And now I just saw a listing that was FINAL SALE. When did this change happen? It's a Tradesy (Strawberry Fields) listing.

eta-it looks likes all the returns are marked down and Final Sale


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I emailed Tradesy about the sales, and the person who responded to me said the bags are chosen by Tradesy which was what I assumed. So, I came here to just share the information, not debate.  I'm patient on selling.  However, I want my bags to get the best chance to sale in the least amount of time. So, I am more than likely going to branch out.  I do not understand how they choose those bags.  I was curious, so I asked them. I did not get an answer, but I'm not surprised.  I was fascinated because they chose some bags that needed to be thrown away while my bags were close to brand new (same style).  I know it's their prerogative, and I will do what is best for me which is what most people do. I understand pricing, and I priced my bags well. So, maybe a buyer will notice the difference in quality or might like my bag more and choose me.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> The search functions are TERRIBLE! Half the time I come up with only a few items (in what should have a lot) and other times too many unrelated items.
> 
> And now I just saw a listing that was FINAL SALE. When did this change happen? It's a Tradesy (Strawberry Fields) listing.
> 
> eta-it looks likes all the returns are marked down and Final Sale


This isn't a good sign. If items keep coming back with free returns, eventually they lose a lot of money.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I have just discovered that when I click on 'my listings', most of my items are gone. And if do a search for them, they don't come up. If I look in my closet, they are all there. I wonder if that's partly why I'm having a slow month?
> Some of my listings have totally disappeared too. I sent Tradesy a message and I'll see what they say, but at this point I'm thinking of trying out ebay. I have no idea how long my items have been unable to be brought up in a search on Tradesy.


There is a discrepancy between my listings and my closet. I just edited one of the missing listings and it added it to my listings. I can find it in a search. 

ETA: However, after I did that, some of my other listings disappeared.


----------



## Toby93

whateve said:


> This isn't a good sign. If items keep coming back with free returns, eventually they lose a lot of money.



I thought the same thing.  Last time I looked on Tradesy, they had thousands of returns listed under Strawberry Fields, Abbey Road and another Beatles name I can't remember. How many people are returning stuff?  I sold a pochette last year and I think the person initiated a return within minutes of receiving it!  It was brand new so I have no idea why she purchased in the first place if she had no intention of keeping it.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

How do you find out your bag was returned?  Did you guys go looking for it or does Tradesy tell you?  I did not know returns were a problem.  I hope it is not creating problems or things might have to change.


----------



## EGBDF

SweetDaisy05 said:


> How do you find out your bag was returned?  Did you guys go looking for it or does Tradesy tell you?  I did not know returns were a problem.  I hope it is not creating problems or things might have to change.



I saw a bag I sold was returned, by looking at my 'sold' listings, and that it was for sale. And clicking on it, the seller was one of Tradey's closets. 
Don't most people get account credit for returns? Not a refund? If it was not as described, I thought Tradesy refunded their money, but sent the bag back to the seller and then made the seller refund the money to them?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> I saw a bag I sold was returned, by looking at my 'sold' listings, and that it was for sale. And clicking on it, the seller was one of Tradey's closets.
> Don't most people get account credit for returns? Not a refund? If it was not as described, I thought Tradesy refunded their money, but sent the bag back to the seller and then made the seller refund the money to them?



I'm fascinated. I am going to check mines out. What you said is how I understand it.  Maybe they give many people curtesy refunds because it is a new site.  I have just looked, but I don't see anything resold.  Thank for sharing because I was curious.  I hope the best for everybody's sales and even Tradesy.


----------



## EGBDF

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I'm fascinated. I am going to check mines out. What you said is how I understand it.  Maybe they give many people curtesy refunds because it is a new site.  I have just looked, but I don't see anything resold.  Thank for sharing because I was curious.  *I hope the best for everybody's sales and even Tradesy.*



And a big yes to this sentiment!


----------



## whateve

The things that are missing from my shop seem to be random. Most of them are items I added awhile ago, but not all.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I have just discovered that when I click on 'my listings', most of my items are gone. And if do a search for them, they don't come up. If I look in my closet, they are all there. I wonder if that's partly why I'm having a slow month?
> Some of my listings have totally disappeared too. I sent Tradesy a message and I'll see what they say, but at this point I'm thinking of trying out ebay. I have no idea how long my items have been unable to be brought up in a search on Tradesy.





EGBDF said:


> I saw a bag I sold was returned, by looking at my 'sold' listings, and that it was for sale. And clicking on it, the seller was one of Tradey's closets.
> Don't most people get account credit for returns? Not a refund? If it was not as described, I thought Tradesy refunded their money, but sent the bag back to the seller and then made the seller refund the money to them?


Yes, they get account credit unless it was not as described. Tradesy is stuck with reselling the bag. Did Tradesy price your bag the same as you did?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Yes, they get account credit unless it was not as described. Tradesy is stuck with reselling the bag. Did Tradesy price your bag the same as you did?



Yes, they sold it for the same price as I did.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I see one of the Tradesy returns selling accounts has one of the bags I previously sold. They've doubled the price that I sold it for.


----------



## whateve

My missing listings are back as of tonight.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

What shipping method does Tradesy use when you buy from Strawberry Fields/ Abbey Road/ Penny Lane?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ChevaliereNoir said:


> What shipping method does Tradesy use when you buy from Strawberry Fields/ Abbey Road/ Penny Lane?




usps


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> usps



Great! I can have purchases held while I'm out of town for free. Thank you!


----------



## Toby93

SweetDaisy05 said:


> How do you find out your bag was returned?  Did you guys go looking for it or does Tradesy tell you?  I did not know returns were a problem.  I hope it is not creating problems or things might have to change.



When you sell something, it says'that your funds are "In escrow until....".  When a return is initiated, it tells you that your funds are on hold until the return is inspected.  I have had 2 items returned and it held the funds up by about 10 days instead of the usual 4.


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> When you sell something, it says'that your funds are "In escrow until....".  When a return is initiated, it tells you that your funds are on hold until the return is inspected.  I have had 2 items returned and it held the funds up by about 10 days instead of the usual 4.


I guess I've never had anything returned. It seems ironic since the main reason I sell on Tradesy is so Tradesy handles returns, not me. I get plenty of returns on ebay.


----------



## quinna

I had a buyer message me 12 hours after a sale expecting same day overnight shipping. Dream on. She should be glad I don't wait for a shipping kit, and I ship priority. If she actually asked I would be less perturbed, but she messaged me to "make sure" I was meeting her demands.


----------



## Joyjoy7

quinna said:


> I had a buyer message me 12 hours after a sale expecting same day overnight shipping. Dream on. She should be glad I don't wait for a shipping kit, and I ship priority. If she actually asked I would be less perturbed, but she messaged me to "make sure" I was meeting her demands.




Bah! I've had the same buyer buy a 5k bag three times, she asked me to cancel the first time because she changed her mind, then bought again a few days ago and asked me to cancel because she sold a bag and wanted to use Tradesy funds (that never happened) and she said her daughter is a vegan and doesn't want any leather products. And right when I thought I was done with her, she bought it again today and promised she wouldn't ask me to cancel again! Happy Holidays! [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## BeenBurned

Joyjoy7 said:


> Bah! I've had the same buyer buy a 5k bag three times, she asked me to cancel the first time because she changed her mind, then bought again a few days ago and asked me to cancel because she sold a bag and wanted to use Tradesy funds (that never happened) and she said her daughter is a vegan and doesn't want any leather products. And right when I thought I was done with her, she bought it again today and promised she wouldn't ask me to cancel again! Happy Holidays! [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


Does Tradesy give you the ability to block buyers? I would have blocked. I might have given the second chance but after that, forget it! She'd have to find a new seller!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Joyjoy7 said:


> Bah! I've had the same buyer buy a 5k bag three times, she asked me to cancel the first time because she changed her mind, then bought again a few days ago and asked me to cancel because she sold a bag and wanted to use Tradesy funds (that never happened) and she said her daughter is a vegan and doesn't want any leather products. And right when I thought I was done with her, she bought it again today and promised she wouldn't ask me to cancel again! Happy Holidays! [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]



i would cancel... you just know when she gets your item it's either getting returned or a complaint.. these are the types of buyers i don't ever deal with, even if it means losing a sale.


----------



## Joyjoy7

BeenBurned said:


> Does Tradesy give you the ability to block buyers? I would have blocked. I might have given the second chance but after that, forget it! She'd have to find a new seller!




Hi BB, I wish Tradesy had that option to block buyers but they don't. She's likely done this to others as well. The first time she bought I googled her (you've taught me well&#129303 and found that she's a doctor so I gave her the benefit of the doubt, extra busy and all. But the 2nd time she played me, saying she was wanting to use Tradesy funds...then wrote that her daughter wasn't wanting any leather due to it being inhumane. She again apologized and continued with her word vomit. Today she bought it again, and she promised it would be problem free and if her daughter didn't want it, she would keep it because she loves it....blah blah blah


----------



## Joyjoy7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i would cancel... you just know when she gets your item it's either getting returned or a complaint.. these are the types of buyers i don't ever deal with, even if it means losing a sale.




Yes CC, you are right! She's very indignant and just really doesn't care what she does to others. I can tell. I'm sure she would flip if this happened to her. This is a very special bag as well and I really don't want her to have it anyway!


----------



## Joyjoy7

FYI, many of my items were on sale and usually the sales end at midnight, but all of a sudden, mid day today everything reset to regular price!? Did I miss something?


----------



## whateve

I just received a survey from Tradesy. It asked if I had sold anywhere else before I listed on Tradesy. Once I said yes, the survey was over. I'm wondering if there would have been more questions if I had answered no.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> I just received a survey from Tradesy. It asked if I had sold anywhere else before I listed on Tradesy. Once I said yes, the survey was over. I'm wondering if there would have been more questions if I had answered no.



i answered no, just for the heck of it. there was only 1 question after that. the survey said 'done' at the bottom on the 2nd question so matter what answer you picked it's done after 2 questions.

other question was:
2. Why hadn't you tried selling on other marketplaces before Tradesy?
Seemed too hard to use other marketplaces
Didn't seem right for the items I want to sell
I was worried about getting scammed
I never thought about selling my things online
Other (please specify)


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i answered no, just for the heck of it. there was only 1 question after that. the survey said 'done' at the bottom on the 2nd question so matter what answer you picked it's done after 2 questions.
> 
> other question was:
> 2. Why hadn't you tried selling on other marketplaces before Tradesy?
> Seemed too hard to use other marketplaces
> Didn't seem right for the items I want to sell
> I was worried about getting scammed
> I never thought about selling my things online
> Other (please specify)


Thank you! That seems like a silly survey. Why not ask how Tradesy compares to other sites we've tried, or why we decided to try Tradesy.


----------



## koopler

Really hoping Tradesy has a sitewide sale for for New years like last year. Just a few months ago they were having them every other week it seemed and now they've really slowed it down.


----------



## anthrosphere

Sooooo slow. I'm starting to really regret selling here. Maybe I should consign instead.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

koopler said:


> Really hoping Tradesy has a sitewide sale for for New years like last year. Just a few months ago they were having them every other week it seemed and now they've really slowed it down.



+1

totally agree. it was so frequent before. during the busier days of shopping i have rarely seen any sales or flash sales. i sell my chanel bags, mainly, and i swear those have only been on sale once, and one got left out of the sale completely?!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just received a survey from Tradesy. It asked if I had sold anywhere else before I listed on Tradesy. Once I said yes, the survey was over. I'm wondering if there would have been more questions if I had answered no.


I had a similar survey from Bonz that asked if I sold elsewhere and gave several other venues. When I answered "yes," it wanted to know what I didn't like about the other place.


----------



## farris2

anthrosphere said:


> Sooooo slow. I'm starting to really regret selling here. Maybe I should consign instead.



Have you tried Facebook groups? There are some really good ones that have trusted buyer/sellers and then there are others that are best to stay away from.


----------



## PikaboICU

farris2 said:


> Have you tried Facebook groups? There are some really good ones that have trusted buyer/sellers and then there are others that are best to stay away from.



I've been curious about this and wanted to check them out but how do you tell the good from the bad there?
Thanks


----------



## farris2

PikaboICU said:


> I've been curious about this and wanted to check them out but how do you tell the good from the bad there?
> Thanks



I'll PM you


----------



## PikaboICU

farris2 said:


> I'll PM you



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## knightal

I saw some real good deals in Tradesy's own closet (Strawberry Fields) but the descriptions are lacking and they are final sale.  Is this "final sale" concept new?


----------



## NANI1972

knightal said:


> I saw some real good deals in Tradesy's own closet (Strawberry Fields) but the descriptions are lacking and they are final sale.  Is this "final sale" concept new?



I think it's bc it's a clearance sale from Tradsey's own closet, they don't want any returns.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I'm wondering if their final sale can be challenged if an item is deemed inauthentic by a more reputable authentication service (don't they use ******************)? Would a CC or Paypal take the buyer's side if this were proven to be the case, despite the final sale verbiage?


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I'm wondering if their final sale can be challenged if an item is deemed inauthentic by a more reputable authentication service (don't they use ******************)? Would a CC or Paypal take the buyer's side if this were proven to be the case, despite the final sale verbiage?


I think you would have a good chance of winning a Paypal or CC dispute.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i've decided to not communicate at all w/my buyers from now on (once they have purchased); i'll still answer emails from people. but i figure tradesy isn't ebay... they can't leave me a negative for not communicating w/them, they can't leave feedback at all, not even a rating. tradesy sends them emails (i imagine) telling them the item has been confirmed/shipped, so i don't need to bother. my new method is to just confirm and ship and not bother with saying thanks or telling a buyer their item has shipped, or etc. anyone else on tradesy just pack and ship and never correspond with the buyers?? i assume it's ok.


----------



## EGBDF

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i've decided to not communicate at all w/my buyers from now on (once they have purchased); i'll still answer emails from people. but i figure tradesy isn't ebay... they can't leave me a negative for not communicating w/them, they can't leave feedback at all, not even a rating. tradesy sends them emails (i imagine) telling them the item has been confirmed/shipped, so i don't need to bother. my new method is to just confirm and ship and not bother with saying thanks or telling a buyer their item has shipped, or etc. anyone else on tradesy just pack and ship and never correspond with the buyers?? i assume it's ok.



I just send a message telling them the exact day I will ship when I click on the sale confirmation (where it gives the option to send a message). I don't send any other messages, but I always respond to any questions from a buyer.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i've decided to not communicate at all w/my buyers from now on (once they have purchased); i'll still answer emails from people. but i figure tradesy isn't ebay... they can't leave me a negative for not communicating w/them, they can't leave feedback at all, not even a rating. tradesy sends them emails (i imagine) telling them the item has been confirmed/shipped, so i don't need to bother. my new method is to just confirm and ship and not bother with saying thanks or telling a buyer their item has shipped, or etc. anyone else on tradesy just pack and ship and never correspond with the buyers?? i assume it's ok.


Like EGDBF, I send a message when I confirm the sale, telling them when I plan on shipping, which is usually the same day or the next. About half of my buyers respond to the confirmation message. If their response warrants an answer, I'll correspond. Other than that, I don't communicate with them. A few of them sent me thank yous when they received their package. No one has done that recently, but I'm not selling a lot. As far as I can tell, none of my sales have ever been returned.


----------



## AnnaFreud

whateve said:


> Like EGDBF, I send a message when I confirm the sale, telling them when I plan on shipping, which is usually the same day or the next. About half of my buyers respond to the confirmation message. If their response warrants an answer, I'll correspond. Other than that, I don't communicate with them. A few of them sent me thank yous when they received their package. No one has done that recently, but I'm not selling a lot. As far as I can tell, none of my sales have ever been returned.



Maybe I'm paranoid, but I think too much communication on the part of the seller can open up a can of worms. I will respond to all questions but unless it's something out of the ordinary (I took longer to ship than usual), I don't communicate with my buyers. I confirm then ship.


----------



## jmc3007

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i've decided to not communicate at all w/my buyers from now on (once they have purchased); i'll still answer emails from people. but i figure tradesy isn't ebay... they can't leave me a negative for not communicating w/them, they can't leave feedback at all, not even a rating. tradesy sends them emails (i imagine) telling them the item has been confirmed/shipped, so i don't need to bother. my new method is to just confirm and ship and not bother with saying thanks or telling a buyer their item has shipped, or etc. anyone else on tradesy just pack and ship and never correspond with the buyers?? i assume it's ok.


Buyers do get to rate sellers if they choose to.  This option is available next to each purchase.  Sellers don't get to find out about their feedback but it's still there.  It's highly likely that Tradesy use the internal ratings, speed of shipping to determine how items are ranked in search results, or how they get selected for flash sales etc.  not much different from eBay or Google.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AnnaFreud said:


> Maybe I'm paranoid, but I think too much communication on the part of the seller can open up a can of worms. I will respond to all questions but unless it's something out of the ordinary (I took longer to ship than usual), I don't communicate with my buyers. I confirm then ship.



yeah, this is why i've decided against it, mainly b/c the more conversational/helpful you are the more they start to send questions and actually second-guess their purchase. less communication is more from now on


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Toby93 said:


> When you sell something, it says'that your funds are "In escrow until....".  When a return is initiated, it tells you that your funds are on hold until the return is inspected.  I have had 2 items returned and it held the funds up by about 10 days instead of the usual 4.



Thank you for the information.


----------



## whateve

Every time I use my own postage, I forget to upload the tracking information!


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Every time I use my own postage, I forget to upload the tracking information!



How does Tradesy know when the item has been delivered then?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> How does Tradesy know when the item has been delivered then?


Well I guess they wouldn't. I keep waiting for that email that says "thank you for shipping..." and when it doesn't come, I finally realize I need to upload the tracking number. It gets uploaded eventually, just not as soon as it should. I bet if affects my shipping time stats for Tradesy.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Well I guess they wouldn't. I keep waiting for that email that says "thank you for shipping..." and when it doesn't come, I finally realize I need to upload the tracking number. It gets uploaded eventually, just not as soon as it should. I bet if affects my shipping time stats for Tradesy.



ok, 
If it shows the actual date you shipped I wouldn't think it would affect you negatively but with Tradesy who knows.
I hope things pick up next yearsooooo slow for the last month.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> ok,
> If it shows the actual date you shipped I wouldn't think it would affect you negatively but with Tradesy who knows.
> I hope things pick up next yearsooooo slow for the last month.


Incredibly slow! I sold 3 small things in December. I sold about 20 items on ebay and etsy this month, but most of it was my daughter's used jeans!


----------



## Prettyn

Very, very, slow on tradesy. Hoping for better year next year.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Incredibly slow! I sold 3 small things in December. I sold about 20 items on ebay and etsy this month, but most of it was my daughter's used jeans!



Jeans must be popular! Do you get many issues with people wanting to return the jeans? I have clothing I just want out of my closet, but I don't think Tradesy is a good place to sell it. Maybe I'll try ebay as it's not high-end stuff so if something goes wrong it wouldn't be too upsetting.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Jeans must be popular! Do you get many issues with people wanting to return the jeans? I have clothing I just want out of my closet, but I don't think Tradesy is a good place to sell it. Maybe I'll try ebay as it's not high-end stuff so if something goes wrong it wouldn't be too upsetting.


I haven't yet, but I still don't know. On ebay I take 2 week returns and for a lot of my sales, the 2 weeks is up right around Christmas. The main problem with jeans and lower priced clothing is the shipping cost, since these items are heavy. I had them all listed on Tradesy but I didn't get any interest. The same items practically flew off the shelves on ebay. Of course, it depends on the brand. 

I sold some clothes a few years ago. I think I had one return, but no problems. I charge a restocking fee so I hope that is a deterrent. Not only do they lose the restocking fee, but they have to pay postage both ways. A few Christmases ago, I sold several used sweaters. I was surprised that people buy used clothing for Christmas presents.


----------



## marinachkaa

Hi, I'm sorry but I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this question. 

I sold my first item on tradesy. They are closed today (holiday weekend). From their FAQ page-Once an item sells it is to show up on my sales page so that I can confirm it and send the item. Does anyone know how long it takes for the sale/sold item to show up? As of now it shows I have 0 sales but the item itself is marked as SOLD.


----------



## Toby93

marinachkaa said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this question.
> 
> I sold my first item on tradesy. They are closed today (holiday weekend). From their FAQ page-Once an item sells it is to show up on my sales page so that I can confirm it and send the item. Does anyone know how long it takes for the sale/sold item to show up? As of now it shows I have 0 sales but the item itself is marked as SOLD.



I have items that show up as sold, not show up to confirm for 12 hours on a regular day and not a holiday.  It might take a while if no one is there to check on the glitches


----------



## marinachkaa

Toby93 said:


> I have items that show up as sold, not show up to confirm for 12 hours on a regular day and not a holiday.  It might take a while if no one is there to check on the glitches




Thank you!! I'm a bit  worried since I never sold on tradesy. Can you please tell me is it safe to confirm and ship as soon as the items show up sold?


----------



## EGBDF

marinachkaa said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this question.
> 
> I sold my first item on tradesy. They are closed today (holiday weekend). From their FAQ page-Once an item sells it is to show up on my sales page so that I can confirm it and send the item. Does anyone know how long it takes for the sale/sold item to show up? As of now it shows I have 0 sales but the item itself is marked as SOLD.



I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but when I sell something on Tradesy, it remains in my closet, but marked as SOLD, until after I have shipped it. After I've shipped and the tracking is uploaded, the item moves to my Sold items.


----------



## whateve

marinachkaa said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this question.
> 
> I sold my first item on tradesy. They are closed today (holiday weekend). From their FAQ page-Once an item sells it is to show up on my sales page so that I can confirm it and send the item. Does anyone know how long it takes for the sale/sold item to show up? As of now it shows I have 0 sales but the item itself is marked as SOLD.


That has never happened to me. Maybe I'm just not looking, but I don't think so. The first I know that I have a sale is when I get the email asking me to confirm the sale. It is safe to confirm and ship as soon as you are able to.

ETA: the sales page may show as zero sales until you confirm and ship but you'll be able to see your item there.


----------



## Toby93

EGBDF said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but when I sell something on Tradesy, it remains in my closet, but marked as SOLD, until after I have shipped it. After I've shipped and the tracking is uploaded, the item moves to my Sold items.



I think what she means it that she can't confirm at the moment, and unless you confirm you don't get the shipping address of the buyer


----------



## marinachkaa

whateve said:


> That has never happened to me. Maybe I'm just not looking, but I don't think so. The first I know that I have a sale is when I get the email asking me to confirm the sale. It is safe to confirm and ship as soon as you are able to.
> 
> ETA: the sales page may show as zero sales until you confirm and ship but you'll be able to see your item there.



I have not received any email yet to confirm the sale. This is what I was wondering about. I have included a photo of what tradesy states on their website. 

From the photo you can tell you have to go into your sales and confirm. But I see 0 sales. I will wait for their email.


----------



## marinachkaa

Toby93 said:


> I think what she means it that she can't confirm at the moment, and unless you confirm you don't get the shipping address of the buyer




Thank you Toby! I'm sorry everyone for the misunderstanding.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

marinachkaa said:


> I have not received any email yet to confirm the sale. This is what I was wondering about. I have included a photo of what tradesy states on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> From the photo you can tell you have to go into your sales and confirm. But I see 0 sales. I will wait for their email.




This can take up to 48 hours on weekends (from my previous experiences) to show after the item is actually sold


----------



## marinachkaa

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> This can take up to 48 hours on weekends (from my previous experiences) to show after the item is actually sold




Thank you!


----------



## Joyjoy7

It depends on the buyer also...a new buyer may be required to call in for verification. I've had an item show sold for four days before I got a confirming email. I called them about this and in this particular situation this was a first time buyer and was required to call in before releasing the transaction. On another instance I sold a $6500 item and this buyer was brand new as well, it released in 6 hours and I called again to inquire about who bought it. They said they ran a soft credit check and they came out glowing.


----------



## whateve

Joyjoy7 said:


> It depends on the buyer also...a new buyer may be required to call in for verification. I've had an item show sold for four days before I got a confirming email. I called them about this and in this particular situation this was a first time buyer and was required to call in before releasing the transaction. On another instance I sold a $6500 item and this buyer was brand new as well, it released in 6 hours and I called again to inquire about who bought it. They said they ran a soft credit check and they came out glowing.


Wow, I didn't know they did this. That makes me feel better about my buyers.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> Wow, I didn't know they did this. That makes me feel better about my buyers.




Soft credit check!! My first purchase was a preloved chanel which was in that price range... I hope they are getting authorization to run these "soft credit" checks... I would be furious if i see Tradesy on my credit report.... sounds like bs to be honest unless they were paying through that affirm program


----------



## Joyjoy7

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Soft credit check!! My first purchase was a preloved chanel which was in that price range... I hope they are getting authorization to run these "soft credit" checks... I would be furious if i see Tradesy on my credit report.... sounds like bs to be honest unless they were paying through that affirm program




Hey, don't shoot the messenger! Lol! Just passing on what I was told. Quite frankly I'm happy Tradesy takes time approving buyers before a purchase. Last week I had an item show "SOLD", it had a sold status for three days, maybe four and then the sold disappeared. This happened once before last year, it was for a Chanel clutch, when I inquired Tradesy told me they had requested that the buyer call in with additional information required to complete the purchase and this buyer refused to give more info. It ultimately protects the seller from a possible scam. The item last week was for a Chanel item as well. I didn't have time to call them and ask what was up with the sale, but it went from being sold to available again. Probably a bad credit card.


----------



## EGBDF

I feel like Tradesy has changed in the last few months. I get the feeling that not many people are actually seeing my listings. I wish there was a number of views indicator like there is on ebay.
And there are more business sellers on Tradesy now. I'm sure they are making Tradesy more money than small time/clean out the closet sellers.
https://www.tradesy.com/business/


----------



## ToriChan

EGBDF said:


> I feel like Tradesy has changed in the last few months. I get the feeling that not many people are actually seeing my listings. I wish there was a number of views indicator like there is on ebay.
> And there are more business sellers on Tradesy now. I'm sure they are making Tradesy more money than small time/clean out the closet sellers.
> https://www.tradesy.com/business/



When did Tradesy launch this program? Is this how certain sellers are getting the "ships fast" ad on listings?


----------



## PikaboICU

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Soft credit check!! My first purchase was a preloved chanel which was in that price range... I hope they are getting authorization to run these "soft credit" checks... I would be furious if i see Tradesy on my credit report.... sounds like bs to be honest unless they were paying through that affirm program



"Soft" credit checks don't show up on your credit report as an inquiry so you may never know when or if they're run on you. Paypal credit runs these prior to issuing credit and again if/when you request an increase. So do financing options like the "my way pay" & the payment plans for places like Shoes Online etc...


----------



## selnee

EGBDF said:


> I feel like Tradesy has changed in the last few months. I get the feeling that not many people are actually seeing my listings. I wish there was a number of views indicator like there is on ebay.
> And there are more business sellers on Tradesy now. I'm sure they are making Tradesy more money than small time/clean out the closet sellers.
> https://www.tradesy.com/business/


They have also been scouting the large volume sellers on ebay to get them to list on tradesy.  This is why everyone's sales have declined in last few months on there.  


ToriChan said:


> When did Tradesy launch this program? Is this how certain sellers are getting the "ships fast" ad on listings?


----------



## IStuckACello

So I ordered something 2 weeks ago on Tradesy and the seller (who is also new) said she has not received the shipping kit yet despite her requesting 3x (which I can see she did). I thought I read that one can print a label out to ship-is there a way to do that through Tradesy? How to access it? I tried looking at the site and didn't see anything since I'm not selling, and she's so new she said she wouldn't mind doing so but she isn't sure how to get to it. Jeez you'd think Tradesy would want money and send the kits out in a timely manner.


----------



## whateve

IStuckACello said:


> So I ordered something 2 weeks ago on Tradesy and the seller (who is also new) said she has not received the shipping kit yet despite her requesting 3x (which I can see she did). I thought I read that one can print a label out to ship-is there a way to do that through Tradesy? How to access it? I tried looking at the site and didn't see anything since I'm not selling, and she's so new she said she wouldn't mind doing so but she isn't sure how to get to it. Jeez you'd think Tradesy would want money and send the kits out in a timely manner.


She goes to her sales page. On the right where it says something like "you're going to ship using a shipping kit" there should be a drop down menu with other options, one of which is to ship using a prepaid label. 

I've given up on the kits. I live in the same state as Tradesy so it should only take a couple of days for me to receive the shipping kit. It has taken 2 weeks or more. On at least one occasion I got tired of waiting for the kit and changed to printing the label, so I know she can do this. There is a warning that if you ship using the label, you can't use the shipping kit.


----------



## IStuckACello

whateve said:


> She goes to her sales page. On the right where it says something like "you're going to ship using a shipping kit" there should be a drop down menu with other options, one of which is to ship using a prepaid label.
> 
> I've given up on the kits. I live in the same state as Tradesy so it should only take a couple of days for me to receive the shipping kit. It has taken 2 weeks or more. On at least one occasion I got tired of waiting for the kit and changed to printing the label, so I know she can do this. There is a warning that if you ship using the label, you can't use the shipping kit.




Thank you!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

marinachkaa said:


> Thank you!! I'm a bit  worried since I never sold on tradesy. Can you please tell me is it safe to confirm and ship as soon as the items show up sold?



Did your sale go through?


----------



## Freak4Coach

Has anyone else noticed the cost of the pre-paid labels have dropped significantly?  It used to be 10% of the sale price but I just listed something and the shipping wasn't even $9.  That isn't even close to 10%.


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> Has anyone else noticed the cost of the pre-paid labels have dropped significantly?  It used to be 10% of the sale price but I just listed something and the shipping wasn't even $9.  That isn't even close to 10%.


I never thought it was 10% of the sale price. There seemed to be brackets and sometimes you could raise the price of an item and the shipping price would drop. I've listed 2 items for the same price and they had two different amounts for shipping.


----------



## NANI1972

Finally new codes!


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> I never thought it was 10% of the sale price. There seemed to be brackets and sometimes you could raise the price of an item and the shipping price would drop. I've listed 2 items for the same price and they had two different amounts for shipping.



Maybe I have the percentage wrong but it was always way more than this listing is. Hopefully I won't have an issue.  $9 including insurance to ship a $700 bag seems really low to me...


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> Maybe I have the percentage wrong but it was always way more than this listing is. Hopefully I won't have an issue.  $9 including insurance to ship a $700 bag seems really low to me...


Wow, $9 is super low. It must be a glitch. When my bags are under $150 or so, the shipping is close to or less than it would cost me to ship. Over that, the shipping is more than I would charge. I tried to find the bottom once by lowering my price to almost nothing - I think it was around $8 for a bag. I have some clothing listed that the shipping is $7.50. I wish there was an easy way to see the shipping charge on my listings without editing them.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> Wow, $9 is super low. It must be a glitch. When my bags are under $150 or so, the shipping is close to or less than it would cost me to ship. Over that, the shipping is more than I would charge. I tried to find the bottom once by lowering my price to almost nothing - I think it was around $8 for a bag. I have some clothing listed that the shipping is $7.50. I wish there was an easy way to see the shipping charge on my listings without editing them.




I hope it sticks around !! I am able to sell a lot more items at more reasonable prices using this method. last week all of my prices reduced since i added the label  and i  have sold 5 out of my 20 items after no movement for a month


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Freak4Coach said:


> Maybe I have the percentage wrong but it was always way more than this listing is. Hopefully I won't have an issue.  $9 including insurance to ship a $700 bag seems really low to me...




ive sold five items w the $9 label, no issues so far!


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Wow, $9 is super low. It must be a glitch. When my bags are under $150 or so, the shipping is close to or less than it would cost me to ship. Over that, the shipping is more than I would charge. I tried to find the bottom once by lowering my price to almost nothing - I think it was around $8 for a bag. I have some clothing listed that the shipping is $7.50. I wish there was an easy way to see the shipping charge on my listings without editing them.



I am now getting the 8.27 shipping when I use my own packaging, and a higher amount if I choose to use their shipping kit (which I never do lol). It seems their shipping charges are frequently changing so who knows what it will be next month.

You can check your shipping charges by going into edit, and then just hit the back button to leave the page w/o changing anything.


----------



## Prettyn

I do my own packaging and use UPS. So I paid for all the shipping, but one time tradesy emailed me and asked me  to email my UPS receipts so they paid me  through PayPal.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I am now getting the 8.27 shipping when I use my own packaging, and a higher amount if I choose to use their shipping kit (which I never do lol). It seems their shipping charges are frequently changing so who knows what it will be next month.
> 
> You can check your shipping charges by going into edit, and then just hit the back button to leave the page w/o changing anything.


I'm getting $8.27 too. If you go into edit to check your shipping charges, you don't see what the charges are currently on the listing - you see what they would be if you saved the edit. You have to save each listing in order to get the lower shipping cost unless it was already set that way. There is no way to see what Tradesy's shipping charges are on your listing without remembering what your base price is and subtracting it from the total.

ETA: You have to look at the price before you edit because on some cheaper items, the price goes up, not down. I think Tradesy figured out that all purses ship for a similar cost regardless of price. I wonder if we get cheaper shipping once we've become established with Tradesy.


----------



## k5ml3k

I was considering listing a few items on Tradesy, which I've used and have had good luck before. But I was wondering has anything changed since the merge with shop hers? Does it feel the same as before or are you guys noticing a difference? Thanks!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

k5ml3k said:


> I was considering listing a few items on Tradesy, which I've used and have had good luck before. But I was wondering has anything changed since the merge with shop hers? Does it feel the same as before or are you guys noticing a difference? Thanks!




no difference to me at all. Actually, only improvements. Wait times on the phone have been a bit shorter and they have been "editing" my cover photo really fast.


----------



## k5ml3k

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> no difference to me at all. Actually, only improvements. Wait times on the phone have been a bit shorter and they have been "editing" my cover photo really fast.




That's good to hear! Thanks!


----------



## Toby93

I have had my Tradesy balance paid out to my Paypal account a couple of times.  The last time I had it paid out, it said in PayPal "Tradesy Inc".  Now it is saying "Tradesy Inc (fka Recycled Media Inc).  I wonder when Tradesy changed its business name?  Maybe the same time they started courting the huge sellers?


----------



## marinachkaa

EGBDF said:


> Did your sale go through?



Yes! It was a smooth transaction.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> no difference to me at all. Actually, only improvements. Wait times on the phone have been a bit shorter and they have been "editing" my cover photo really fast.


I have had one item listed for nearly a month and the cover photo still isn't cleaned up.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> I have had one item listed for nearly a month and the cover photo still isn't cleaned up.




wow. Today i posted a new item and it was cleaned up in an hour.


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> Wow, $9 is super low. It must be a glitch. When my bags are under $150 or so, the shipping is close to or less than it would cost me to ship. Over that, the shipping is more than I would charge. I tried to find the bottom once by lowering my price to almost nothing - I think it was around $8 for a bag. I have some clothing listed that the shipping is $7.50. I wish there was an easy way to see the shipping charge on my listings without editing them.





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I hope it sticks around !! I am able to sell a lot more items at more reasonable prices using this method. last week all of my prices reduced since i added the label  and i  have sold 5 out of my 20 items after no movement for a month





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> ive sold five items w the $9 label, no issues so far!



Yeah, it's odd.  If I choose their shipping kit, then the cost is really high.  Almost $100.  I use their label and it was $8.27.  I've sold 2 bags (I think) since the sale started and both were high priced bags (one was almost double the price of the other) - same shipping - $8.27.

Has anyone has an item in their closet just disappear?  I thought I sold a bag yesterday but I can't find it in my closet or when I search the listings.  The bag I sold today is showing sold in my listings but I can't confirm yet.  Both were LV bags.  I'm worried the first one hasn't sold and it got deleted for some reason.


----------



## travelluver

Prettyn said:


> I do my own packaging and use UPS. So I paid for all the shipping, but one time tradesy emailed me and asked me  to email my UPS receipts so they paid me  through PayPal.




Wow, I have sold at least a half dozen high end items with them using my own shipping and adding insurance and never once have I been reimbursed by them by sending receipts - interesting-


----------



## Sjmsosa

I just completed my first purchase with Tradsey. When it comes to handbags I typically purchase in person from store. No resale. I've very nervous about authenticity and being scammed. But I just purchased Gucci patent leather half moon handbag. Anyone have a bad experience with them? Received a fake?


----------



## Freak4Coach

travelluver said:


> Wow, I have sold at least a half dozen high end items with them using my own shipping and adding insurance and never once have I been reimbursed by them by sending receipts - interesting-



This is done if you choose their shipping materials or label and then you do your own.  They reimburse you for what you pay so you don't end up paying shipping twice.  If you chose your own shipping materials and label, they wouldn't (well shouldn't anyway lol) reimburse you.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

does anyone know when the nye promo ends? have my eye on a bag but im waiting for a credit from a return to hit


----------



## Prettyn

Sjmsosa said:


> I just completed my first purchase with Tradsey. When it comes to handbags I typically purchase in person from store. No resale. I've very nervous about authenticity and being scammed. But I just purchased Gucci patent leather half moon handbag. Anyone have a bad experience with them? Received a fake?


You have four days to return the bag to tradesy if you feel that bag is not authetic. I sell bags on tradesy and bought one Louis Vuitton item that was authetic. You can use outside vendors to authenticate high end bags before you purchase the item.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Is there a difference when you include shipping into the price of your item right off the bat or when you enter shipping separately? I always ship using my own materials. Thanks.


----------



## Freak4Coach

AnnaFreud said:


> Is there a difference when you include shipping into the price of your item right off the bat or when you enter shipping separately? I always ship using my own materials. Thanks.



If you choose Tradesy's shipping material or their shipping label, then it's added automatically.  If you're using your own shipping label and don't add the shipping to your asking price then you're essentially giving free shipping.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Sjmsosa said:


> I just completed my first purchase with Tradsey. When it comes to handbags I typically purchase in person from store. No resale. I've very nervous about authenticity and being scammed. But I just purchased Gucci patent leather half moon handbag. Anyone have a bad experience with them? Received a fake?



Try asking about the bag you bought in the "Authenticate This Gucci" thread. Be sure to read the first post for instructions on what and how to post.


----------



## OCWifey




----------



## OCWifey




----------



## OCWifey




----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> Is there a difference when you include shipping into the price of your item right off the bat or when you enter shipping separately? I always ship using my own materials. Thanks.


There is no difference. The amount you receive is the same, and Tradesy charges you 9% on the entire amount. However, I think that it might be better to specify it separately, just in case.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Freak4Coach said:


> If you choose Tradesy's shipping material or their shipping label, then it's added automatically.  If you're using your own shipping label and don't add the shipping to your asking price then you're essentially giving free shipping.





whateve said:


> There is no difference. The amount you receive is the same, and Tradesy charges you 9% on the entire amount. However, I think that it might be better to specify it separately, just in case.





AnnaFreud said:


> Is there a difference when you include shipping into the price of your item right off the bat or when you enter shipping separately? I always ship using my own materials. Thanks.



I'm sorry.  I guess I misunderstood the question...


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> I am now getting the 8.27 shipping when I use my own packaging, and a higher amount if I choose to use their shipping kit (which I never do lol). It seems their shipping charges are frequently changing so who knows what it will be next month.
> 
> 
> 
> You can check your shipping charges by going into edit, and then just hit the back button to leave the page w/o changing anything.




Question, have you experienced a change in their label only option pricing? i'm wondering if they changed the cost for their shipping cost once a new price comes into effect or if they just made new prices apply to newly listed items


----------



## love2sh0p

travelluver said:


> Wow, I have sold at least a half dozen high end items with them using my own shipping and adding insurance and never once have I been reimbursed by them by sending receipts - interesting-



Just found this... If you kept your receipts it might be worth a try to get a few reimbursements especially if they are high price items.. It's from there FAQ page
----------

Occasionally, you'll need to ship a sale using your own packaging and postage. Unless you specified that you were going to ship using your own postage and packaging when you listed your item, you'll be compensated for using your own materials. Here are the three most common ways users qualify for a reimbursement:

1
Your item doesn't fit in one of our shipping kits.
2
You sold an item worth over $2500. 
3
You're sending an item in for return and did not use our pre-paid label ( we will only reimburse up to $10 in this case for Tradesy Site Credit).

If your item is too big for our shipping kit or you're shipping an item of high value, please use your own materials to ship the item using USPS or the carrier of your choice and well reimburse you the full amount of the cost in either Tradesy Site Credit or to your PayPal. (Note: We DO NOT reimburse for expedited shipping after the sale has been completed) 

Please email us at team@tradesy.com (or for Returned items email returns@tradesy.com) with the following information:

A picture of your shipping receipt
A confirmation of the tracking number (just type it out for us)
Your PayPal email address or - if you'd prefer site credit - a note indicating this is your preference (except for returns which only qualify for site credit as we offer pre-paid labels for all returns)
To get your funds released on schedule, please also enter the tracking number for this order on your  Pending Sales page.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Question, have you experienced a change in their label only option pricing? i'm wondering if they changed the cost for their shipping cost once a new price comes into effect or if they just made new prices apply to newly listed items


It doesn't change your existing listings. You have to open them to edit and then save.


----------



## AnnaFreud

whateve said:


> There is no difference. The amount you receive is the same, and Tradesy charges you 9% on the entire amount. However, I think that it might be better to specify it separately, just in case.




Thanks! I'll start specifying separately just in case of a return.


----------



## Prettyn

love2sh0p said:


> Just found this... If you kept your receipts it might be worth a try to get a few reimbursements especially if they are high price items.. It's from there FAQ page
> ----------
> 
> Occasionally, you'll need to ship a sale using your own packaging and postage. Unless you specified that you were going to ship using your own postage and packaging when you listed your item, you'll be compensated for using your own materials. Here are the three most common ways users qualify for a reimbursement:
> 
> 1
> Your item doesn't fit in one of our shipping kits.
> 2
> You sold an item worth over $2500.
> 3
> You're sending an item in for return and did not use our pre-paid label ( we will only reimburse up to $10 in this case for Tradesy Site Credit).
> 
> If your item is too big for our shipping kit or you're shipping an item of high value, please use your own materials to ship the item using USPS or the carrier of your choice and well reimburse you the full amount of the cost in either Tradesy Site Credit or to your PayPal. (Note: We DO NOT reimburse for expedited shipping after the sale has been completed)
> 
> Please email us at team@tradesy.com (or for Returned items email returns@tradesy.com) with the following information:
> 
> A picture of your shipping receipt
> A confirmation of the tracking number (just type it out for us)
> Your PayPal email address or - if you'd prefer site credit - a note indicating this is your preference (except for returns which only qualify for site credit as we offer pre-paid labels for all returns)
> To get your funds released on schedule, please also enter the tracking number for this order on your  Pending Sales page.


Thanks.


----------



## luv2run41

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> does anyone know when the nye promo ends? have my eye on a bag but im waiting for a credit from a return to hit


 Call Tradeys: They have actually issued me store credit for a return before it arrived back, twice now. I just called and made the request and they did this for me.


----------



## uadjit

I just got this promotional email where these so-called brand experts have labelled what is is clearly a Givenchy Pandora "Louis Vuitton" and assigned it a completely arbitrary price. :giggles:


----------



## SweetDaisy05

uadjit said:


> I just got this promotional email where these so-called brand experts have labelled what is is clearly a Givenchy Pandora "Louis Vuitton" and assigned it a completely arbitrary price. :giggles:



That's funny.  We, purse lovers, gotta show them grace.   I will keep this in the back of my mind when I need a quick laugh for all the things that make me go hmm on Tradesy.


----------



## AndreaM99

I actually have a bad experience with Tradesy, or sellers posting there. I purchased LV zippy coin wallet in Multicolore White and the quality was questionable. I went to LV store where they told me it is a fake. I wrote an email to Tradesy stating the reasons with attached photos of the wallet why I think it is a conterfeited item and they asked me to send the item to them for an inspection. The result is that even though LV said it is fake, for them it was not. So I got a store credit instead of refund. I do not want to go very far, but I am concerned if Tradesy is not supporting Grey market with faked items...I am truly disappointed...


----------



## whateve

AndreaM99 said:


> I actually have a bad experience with Tradesy, or sellers posting there. I purchased LV zippy coin wallet in Multicolore White and the quality was questionable. I went to LV store where they told me it is a fake. I wrote an email to Tradesy stating the reasons with attached photos of the wallet why I think it is a conterfeited item and they asked me to send the item to them for an inspection. The result is that even though LV said it is fake, for them it was not. So I got a store credit instead of refund. I do not want to go very far, but I am concerned if Tradesy is not supporting Grey market with faked items...I am truly disappointed...


I've never heard of a store that authenticates. Employees of stores aren't trained to authenticate. Even though you believe it is fake, I don't think you have proof if your only "proof" is what they told you at a store. I believe some store employees will say an item is fake if you tell you bought it second hand.

Be happy that you were allowed to return the item for free and now can spend your money on something else.


----------



## AndreaM99

Well my SA is trained, she works for LV many years and she checked for me many bags (discontinued models), so she has no interest not to do it for me. She knows that I will come back and buy something again.  I do not think so I got lucky because I did not get my money back for a fake item which was told by questionable authentificators to be authentic. I do not know who they are or if they even exist...I did my own search and I could easily prove that it is a fake. I sent them photos comparing genuine with counterfeited item. But that was not enough. They did not explain why the item is genuine. Instead of refund I got only a store credit which I have to use on Tradesy...that is kind of supporting the Grey market from Tradesy anyway, right? I won't buy there, only sell. As a buyer I feel there pretty insecure with zero support from the store...it is only about money and profit. No rights for buyer who claims faked item.


----------



## Toby93

AndreaM99 said:


> Well my SA is trained, she works for LV many years and she checked for me many bags (discontinued models), so she has no interest not to do it for me. She knows that I will come back and buy something again.  I do not think so I got lucky because I did not get my money back for a fake item which was told by questionable authentificators to be authentic. I do not know who they are or if they even exist...I did my own search and I could easily prove that it is a fake. I sent them photos comparing genuine with counterfeited item. But that was not enough. They did not explain why the item is genuine. Instead of refund I got only a store credit which I have to use on Tradesy...that is kind of supporting the Grey market from Tradesy anyway, right? I won't buy there, only sell. As a buyer I feel there pretty insecure with zero support from the store...it is only about money and profit. No rights for buyer who claims faked item.



But you never actually got it authenticated by a trained authenicator, either on TPF or paid for an online company?  I would never trust the opinion of an SA, no matter how well I thought I knew her, they are just not trained in authentication.  I agree with Whateve - you received a credit and can now spend that on something else since you were not happy with your first item.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Toby93 said:


> But you never actually got it authenticated by a trained authenicator, either on TPF or paid for an online company?  I would never trust the opinion of an SA, no matter how well I thought I knew her, they are just not trained in authentication.  I agree with Whateve - you received a credit and can now spend that on something else since you were not happy with your first item.




As a former SA of 10 years (not for LV but a similar brand) There is NO way I would ever suggest taking the advise of an SA regarding authenticity. They are trained to sell and rarely educated on "red flags" or anything of that nature for fake bags. Knowing authenticity is far from their priority. In fact, authenticating bags for most companies can lead to warnings or even termination. I speak for most fashion houses as I used to work at a pretty small mall and basically new everyone!


----------



## AndreaM99

Toby93 said:


> But you never actually got it authenticated by a trained authenicator, either on TPF or paid for an online company?  I would never trust the opinion of an SA, no matter how well I thought I knew her, they are just not trained in authentication.  I agree with Whateve - you received a credit and can now spend that on something else since you were not happy with your first item.


Well guys, I respect your opinion, but I have to disagree with you, because I proved that the item was a fake (not only by checking at LV store) but with photos which clearly showed a specific features stating that the item is not genuine. But Tradesy's authenticators said otherwise... Basically that was my statement against their statement. None of us proved anything...But their voice was stronger, and I was the one who lost, I got a store credit! That is not fair. I even do not have the chance to check base on what they made their decision. I think in this situation I should get refund and they should keep that item. The problem is not that I was not satisfied with the item, or I did not like it, the problem was that it is a fake and so I should get refund. It really looks to me that they support trade of counterfeited items...the seller always win and you have no chance to check what is behind...maybe they have an agreement, profitable for both sides, and just do not care about us, buyers...think about it.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

AndreaM99 said:


> Well guys, I respect your opinion, but I have to disagree with you, because I proved that the item was a fake (not only by checking at LV store) but with photos which clearly showed a specific features stating that the item is not genuine. But Tradesy's authenticators said otherwise... Basically that was my statement against their statement. None of us proved anything...But their voice was stronger, and I was the one who lost, I got a store credit! That is not fair. I even do not have the chance to check base on what they made their decision. I think in this situation I should get refund and they should keep that item. The problem is not that I was not satisfied with the item, or I did not like it, the problem was that it is a fake and so I should get refund. It really looks to me that they support trade of counterfeited items...the seller always win and you have no chance to check what is behind...maybe they have an agreement, profitable for both sides, and just do not care about us, buyers...think about it.




Why dont you just file a dispute with your credit card? you still can even when they issued you credit.


----------



## EGBDF

AndreaM99 said:


> Well guys, I respect your opinion, but I have to disagree with you, because I proved that the item was a fake (not only by checking at LV store) but with photos which clearly showed a specific features stating that the item is not genuine. But Tradesy's authenticators said otherwise... Basically that was my statement against their statement. None of us proved anything...But their voice was stronger, and I was the one who lost, I got a store credit! That is not fair. I even do not have the chance to check base on what they made their decision. I think in this situation I should get refund and they should keep that item. The problem is not that I was not satisfied with the item, or I did not like it, the problem was that it is a fake and so I should get refund. It really looks to me that they support trade of counterfeited items...the seller always win and you have no chance to check what is behind...maybe they have an agreement, profitable for both sides, and just do not care about us, buyers...think about it.



I think you should have had it authenticated by a reputable company. 
I agree with you though about Tradesy just being a business. It really is up to the buyer to determine authenticity, and use a service if necessary. I have seen at least one fake in Tradesy's own closet.


----------



## BeenBurned

AndreaM99 said:


> the problem was that it is a fake and so I should get refund.





EGBDF said:


> I think you should have had it authenticated by a reputable company.
> I agree with you though about Tradesy just being a business. It really is up to the buyer to determine authenticity, and use a service if necessary. I have seen at least one fake in Tradesy's own closet.


If you read my posts on this thread, you'll see that I'm not a fan of Tradesy and I rarely find a reason to defend them but this is one of those cases. 

You haven't posted pictures nor a link to the listing and even if you did, not being an LV expert, unless it's an obvious fake, I wouldn't know. 

So my comments are objective statements based on what you've said. You may be correct and the item may be fake but you might also be wrong. You aren't making any effort to prove your case.

1. Your authentication "expert" is an SA. Working for a company for years does NOT make someone an expert just as owning several items of a particular brand doesn't make one an expert
2. You didn't get anything in writing from your SA (and certainly wouldn't have gotten it from LV) so there's no "proof" of unauthenticity.
3. You didn't post pictures here (in ATLV) nor on the ebay fashion board, places where there ARE so real experts who do know items could evaluate your purchase. 
4. You didn't purchase a professional authentication from any reputable company. 
5. I've seen so many fakes on Tradesy (from outside sellers as well as their own listings) that I'd never trust their authentication team. 

BUT you have absolutely no proof that your suspicions are correct. 

If the item was fake and had you submitted documentation from a qualified professional attesting to that fact, we wouldn't be having this discussion.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ok... who else got this?? maybe becuz i live in Hollywood they want to make me a star??!!


>>>Im looking for Tradesy members to be in our new TV commercial and your Tradesy profile caught my eye. If youre interested, please respond to this email, ideally no later than Tuesday, January 12th, with answers to the following questions:
1. How many items have you purchased from Tradesy?
2. Your most memorable Tradesy purchase:
a. What was it?
b. What was the brand?
c. What did you pay for it? Did you save big?
d. What makes it really stand out in your mind?
3. What are some of your favorite things youve bought on Tradesy?
4. What do you love the most about Tradesy?
5. How is Tradesy better than other designer fashion resale websites?
6. Do you also sell on Tradesy?
7. How long have you been a Tradesy member?
**Please attach a recent photo with your response - a selfie is great! If you want to attach a short video that would be great too. Use your phone! Its not a deal breaker, but if you do, show us something you bought on Tradesy, and tell us about the great deal it was. Dont be shy. 
And, include the best phone number to reach you.
If youre selected, Tradesys production partner, Guthy-Renker will email you to schedule a phone interview, so please include the best phone number to reach you.
The shoot will take place in the next 60 days. It will be a fun Hollywood production with professional hair and makeup artists, wardrobe stylists, catered meals, etc. It will be a really great day. There is no payment because its against the rules when we are getting real stories from real people; however, we will give you a stipend to cover your travel costs.
I look forward to hearing from you. If you have questions or need more info, contact me any time.<<<


----------



## Joyjoy7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ok... who else got this?? maybe becuz i live in Hollywood they want to make me a star??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>Im looking for Tradesy members to be in our new TV commercial and your Tradesy profile caught my eye. If youre interested, please respond to this email, ideally no later than Tuesday, January 12th, with answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1. How many items have you purchased from Tradesy?
> 
> 2. Your most memorable Tradesy purchase:
> 
> a. What was it?
> 
> b. What was the brand?
> 
> c. What did you pay for it? Did you save big?
> 
> d. What makes it really stand out in your mind?
> 
> 3. What are some of your favorite things youve bought on Tradesy?
> 
> 4. What do you love the most about Tradesy?
> 
> 5. How is Tradesy better than other designer fashion resale websites?
> 
> 6. Do you also sell on Tradesy?
> 
> 7. How long have you been a Tradesy member?
> 
> **Please attach a recent photo with your response - a selfie is great! If you want to attach a short video that would be great too. Use your phone! Its not a deal breaker, but if you do, show us something you bought on Tradesy, and tell us about the great deal it was. Dont be shy.
> 
> And, include the best phone number to reach you.
> 
> If youre selected, Tradesys production partner, Guthy-Renker will email you to schedule a phone interview, so please include the best phone number to reach you.
> 
> The shoot will take place in the next 60 days. It will be a fun Hollywood production with professional hair and makeup artists, wardrobe stylists, catered meals, etc. It will be a really great day. There is no payment because its against the rules when we are getting real stories from real people; however, we will give you a stipend to cover your travel costs.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you. If you have questions or need more info, contact me any time.<<<




I received a similar email when they were going to be on Good Morning America. Slightly different questions but same general idea. They didn't ask for a video but wanted to hear about my sales and my experience as a seller using their platform. I was told I didn't make the cut due to my geographic location...,


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> I think you should have had it authenticated by a reputable company.
> I agree with you though about Tradesy just being a business. It really is up to the buyer to determine authenticity, and use a service if necessary. I have seen at least one fake in Tradesy's own closet.



I like your advice.  I think having it authincated first before sending the complaint to Tradesy would help more than a SA at a store.  I hope her item is not a fake.  If it is, then that's awful.

I have just noticed that a lot of bags sold on Tradesy are starting to show up on Google Shopping.  Yea!  If this has happened to a lot of sellers on Tradesy, then I'm just noticing it for bags similar to mines.  I have seen consignment stores that list on Tradesy on Google Shopping but not the everyday person who sells now and then.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ok... who else got this?? maybe becuz i live in Hollywood they want to make me a star??!!
> 
> 
> >>>Im looking for Tradesy members to be in our new TV commercial and your Tradesy profile caught my eye. If youre interested, please respond to this email, ideally no later than Tuesday, January 12th, with answers to the following questions:
> 1. How many items have you purchased from Tradesy?
> 2. Your most memorable Tradesy purchase:
> a. What was it?
> b. What was the brand?
> c. What did you pay for it? Did you save big?
> d. What makes it really stand out in your mind?
> 3. What are some of your favorite things youve bought on Tradesy?
> 4. What do you love the most about Tradesy?
> 5. How is Tradesy better than other designer fashion resale websites?
> 6. Do you also sell on Tradesy?
> 7. How long have you been a Tradesy member?
> **Please attach a recent photo with your response - a selfie is great! If you want to attach a short video that would be great too. Use your phone! Its not a deal breaker, but if you do, show us something you bought on Tradesy, and tell us about the great deal it was. Dont be shy.
> And, include the best phone number to reach you.
> If youre selected, Tradesys production partner, Guthy-Renker will email you to schedule a phone interview, so please include the best phone number to reach you.
> The shoot will take place in the next 60 days. It will be a fun Hollywood production with professional hair and makeup artists, wardrobe stylists, catered meals, etc. It will be a really great day. There is no payment because its against the rules when we are getting real stories from real people; however, we will give you a stipend to cover your travel costs.
> I look forward to hearing from you. If you have questions or need more info, contact me any time.<<<



That sounds fun.  Give it a try.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Other than calling Tradesy, is there a way to determine why a return was initiated by a buyer?  I tried to search this thread but didn't come up with an answer.  TIA!


----------



## paula3boys

I used to get notifications and now I've happened to check account to see three messages then later I checked and had a sale. Why aren't they doing notifications anymore?!


----------



## jmc3007

paula3boys said:


> I used to get notifications and now I've happened to check account to see three messages then later I checked and had a sale. Why aren't they doing notifications anymore?!


I've noticed that email can be slower, you can sign up for text alert which is almost instantaneous.  The downside is you'll still get emails, kinda redundant.


----------



## lizmil

I never sell much of anything, as those of you who have been around a while know, but I listed three Coach bags on Tradesy. I've never bought anything there and expect they will sit a long time, even if they ever do actually sell.

My question is:  how do those price dropped "Coach" or "Michael Kors" or whatever sales there work?  As a potential buyer I get those emails all the time. As a seller,  does Tradesy just automatically drop the price, do they ask the seller or did I somehow give blanket permission for them to do that when I listed?


----------



## EGBDF

lizmil said:


> I never sell much of anything, as those of you who have been around a while know, but I listed three Coach bags on Tradesy. I've never bought anything there and expect they will sit a long time, even if they ever do actually sell.
> 
> My question is:  how do those price dropped "Coach" or "Michael Kors" or whatever sales there work?  As a potential buyer I get those emails all the time. As a seller,  does Tradesy just automatically drop the price, do they ask the seller or did I somehow give blanket permission for them to do that when I listed?



If it's a 10% off sale, they will take 10% off your list price (before shipping is added) for the buyer. If someone buys the item, you will get the amount you would have gotten without the sale. It is automatic, and Tradesy covers the cost of the reduced sale price. So it's good for sellers.


----------



## lizmil

EGBDF said:


> If it's a 10% off sale, they will take 10% off your list price (before shipping is added) for the buyer. If someone buys the item, you will get the amount you would have gotten without the sale. It is automatic, and Tradesy covers the cost of the reduced sale price. So it's good for sellers.



Thank you, that sounds like a win-win.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Freak4Coach said:


> Other than calling Tradesy, is there a way to determine why a return was initiated by a buyer?  I tried to search this thread but didn't come up with an answer.  TIA!




Nope. Only way is to contact Tradesy via chat or phone call.


----------



## Freak4Coach

ThisVNchick said:


> Nope. Only way is to contact Tradesy via chat or phone call.



I couldn't find a way but thought I might have been missing it.  Thank you!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Has anyone changed the category of their merchandise in order to make them eligible for Tradesy 10% off sales? for example, I just realized that all the wedding stuff was 10% off. While I don't have "wedding items" per se I do have some basic pearl jewlery and a pair of white manolos that im selling that would certainly fit into these categories. I'm asking becuase I saw a random pair of black spiked louboutins in the wedding shoe section. it jumped out at me... so im wondering if sellers are recatagorizing their items so they are sale eligible


----------



## lizmil

I just made my first sale on Tradesy (Yay!)  I listed using the shipping kit.  The buyer has asked that I ship using a pre-printed label because the kit takes too long to show up.  What is the difference?

Am I protected differently as a seller depending on this? What about the buyer? Thank you.

EDIT: ( I went ahead and confirmed the sale as i did not want to lose it.  Now what?)


----------



## whateve

lizmil said:


> I just made my first sale on Tradesy (Yay!)  I listed using the shipping kit.  The buyer has asked that I ship using a pre-printed label because the kit takes too long to show up.  What is the difference?
> 
> Am I protected differently as a seller depending on this? What about the buyer? Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: ( I went ahead and confirmed the sale as i did not want to lose it.  Now what?)


If it were me, I would use the pre-printed label. The shipping kit takes forever to get to you and it is usually just a plastic bag. 

I've never had any trouble using the label. You are still protected. The only thing that bothers me is that the label for the shipping kit uses Tradesy's address for the return address, while the printed label uses yours, so if it is undeliverable, it could come back to you. Still, it is ridiculous to expect someone to wait over a week for you to get the shipping kit. I would be afraid my buyer would cancel the sale if I took too long to ship.

What you should realize is that now Tradesy charges more for the shipping kit than for the label, so you might be due a little more money from Tradesy if you opt out of the shipping kit before they ship it out. I'm not sure about this. Charging more for the shipping kit is a recent change.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has anyone changed the category of their merchandise in order to make them eligible for Tradesy 10% off sales? for example, I just realized that all the wedding stuff was 10% off. While I don't have "wedding items" per se I do have some basic pearl jewlery and a pair of white manolos that im selling that would certainly fit into these categories. I'm asking becuase I saw a random pair of black spiked louboutins in the wedding shoe section. it jumped out at me... so im wondering if sellers are recatagorizing their items so they are sale eligible


I've seen this. I've never done it. I think if your item fits into the sale category, it is worth a try.


----------



## ThisVNchick

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has anyone changed the category of their merchandise in order to make them eligible for Tradesy 10% off sales? for example, I just realized that all the wedding stuff was 10% off. While I don't have "wedding items" per se I do have some basic pearl jewlery and a pair of white manolos that im selling that would certainly fit into these categories. I'm asking becuase I saw a random pair of black spiked louboutins in the wedding shoe section. it jumped out at me... so im wondering if sellers are recatagorizing their items so they are sale eligible



Once you list, you can't change the category. I had a buyer who asked my to do so with one of my smaller bags (she asked if it could be changed to an SLG for the accessories sale...which technically it could fit too) but unfortunately, I was only able to change the details of the item. The only way is to relist the item. The downside is you lose all of your existing "loves".


----------



## lizmil

whateve said:


> If it were me, I would use the pre-printed label. The shipping kit takes forever to get to you and it is usually just a plastic bag.
> 
> I've never had any trouble using the label. You are still protected. The only thing that bothers me is that the label for the shipping kit uses Tradesy's address for the return address, while the printed label uses yours, so if it is undeliverable, it could come back to you. Still, it is ridiculous to expect someone to wait over a week for you to get the shipping kit. I would be afraid my buyer would cancel the sale if I took too long to ship.
> 
> What you should realize is that now Tradesy charges more for the shipping kit than for the label, so you might be due a little more money from Tradesy if you opt out of the shipping kit before they ship it out. I'm not sure about this. Charging more for the shipping kit is a recent change.




Once again, thank you!!


----------



## Sjmsosa

I purchased a  paten leather Gucci crescent moon handbag.  Listed as new with tags.  Upon arrival of package I inspected the handbag and found that the black patent leather was discolored .  Returned immediately and waiting on refund,  it has been three days since return will keep you posted .  I will never purchased from Tradsey again.


----------



## NANI1972

Sjmsosa said:


> I purchased a  paten leather Gucci crescent moon handbag.  Listed as new with tags.  Upon arrival of package I inspected the handbag and found that the black patent leather was discolored .  Returned immediately and waiting on refund,  it has been three days since return will keep you posted .  I will never purchased from Tradsey again.




Sorry you had a bad experience, but why would you never buy from the site again because of one bad experience? It's the seller that sold you the bag correct, not Tradsey?


----------



## paula3boys

Sjmsosa said:


> I purchased a  paten leather Gucci crescent moon handbag.  Listed as new with tags.  Upon arrival of package I inspected the handbag and found that the black patent leather was discolored .  Returned immediately and waiting on refund,  it has been three days since return will keep you posted .  I will never purchased from Tradsey again.







NANI1972 said:


> Sorry you had a bad experience, but why would you never buy from the site again because of one bad experience? It's the seller that sold you the bag correct, not Tradsey?




I agree. Not all sellers are like the bad one you bought from there


----------



## PikaboICU

Sjmsosa said:


> I purchased a  paten leather Gucci crescent moon handbag.  Listed as new with tags.  Upon arrival of package I inspected the handbag and found that the black patent leather was discolored .  Returned immediately and waiting on refund,  it has been three days since return will keep you posted .  I will never purchased from Tradsey again.





NANI1972 said:


> Sorry you had a bad experience, but why would you never buy from the site again because of one bad experience? It's the seller that sold you the bag correct, not Tradsey?





paula3boys said:


> I agree. Not all sellers are like the bad one you bought from there




I will _third_ that thought..
I've made many purchases on Tradesy and all but one have been fantastic! 
I got a pair of NIB B. Atwood boots for $139.00 that are selling everywhere for $299. and up used, among other great bargains.

My one bad experience was a seller cancelling a confirmed sale- but I've been thrilled with everything else. I regularly search Tradesy when I'm shopping for something, my only complaint is their abysmal search engine.
Tradesy like eBay is a collection of sellers, most good but a few bad apples.


----------



## Prettyn

PikaboICU said:


> I will _third_ that thought..
> I've made many purchases on Tradesy and all but one have been fantastic!
> I got a pair of NIB B. Atwood boots for $139.00 that are selling everywhere for $299. and up used, among other great bargains.
> 
> My one bad experience was a seller cancelling a confirmed sale- but I've been thrilled with everything else. I regularly search Tradesy when I'm shopping for something, my only complaint is their abysmal search engine.
> Tradesy like eBay is a collection of sellers, most good but a few bad apples.


The good thing is you can return the item within four day if it is not as described or not authentic. So far I have had good experiences , knock on wood. Just bought and sold recently and hoping no return and hoping my item is as described.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has anyone changed the category of their merchandise in order to make them eligible for Tradesy 10% off sales? for example, I just realized that all the wedding stuff was 10% off. While I don't have "wedding items" per se I do have some basic pearl jewlery and a pair of white manolos that im selling that would certainly fit into these categories. I'm asking becuase I saw a random pair of black spiked louboutins in the wedding shoe section. it jumped out at me... so im wondering if sellers are recatagorizing their items so they are sale eligible



if it's even possible it seems like a waste of time. the wedding sale could come down the day you switch b/c the tradesy brand and category sales are so random and seem to come up/down quickly and with no real warning to sellers.


----------



## luv2run41

ccbaggirl89 said:


> if it's even possible it seems like a waste of time. the wedding sale could come down the day you switch b/c the tradesy brand and category sales are so random and seem to come up/down quickly and with no real warning to sellers.


 I have noticed that lately as well.  It may have something to do with them merging?  I don't see any 200 off codes nor actual Chanel sales.  They had a 500 off 3000 a few weeks back.  I wonder if they are not doing the 200 off 1000 anymore and if they will not be rotating 10% off sales like Tradesy used to.  It was great for buyers and sellers and I used to get an email about the sales.  Now I only seem to get an email highlighting a certain brand without a sale.  Very sad but I didn't think their wonderful sales would last.


----------



## EGBDF

luv2run41 said:


> I have noticed that lately as well.  It may have something to do with them merging?  I don't see any 200 off codes nor actual Chanel sales.  They had a 500 off 3000 a few weeks back.  I wonder if they are not doing the 200 off 1000 anymore and if they will not be rotating 10% off sales like Tradesy used to.  It was great for buyers and sellers and I used to get an email about the sales.  Now I only seem to get an email highlighting a certain brand without a sale.  Very sad but I didn't think their wonderful sales would last.



They just had a tiered sale (I think that's the one you referred to), and then a sale on accessories.
What I'd really like is for them to fix the search function!!!!! it's almost useless!


----------



## luv2run41

EGBDF said:


> They just had a tiered sale (I think that's the one you referred to), and then a sale on accessories.
> What I'd really like is for them to fix the search function!!!!! it's almost useless!


 I completely agree.  I punch in ex. chanel jumbo and get everything same with LV if I search a certain bag many different styles come up


----------



## jmc3007

luv2run41 said:


> I have noticed that lately as well.  It may have something to do with them merging?  I don't see any 200 off codes nor actual Chanel sales.  They had a 500 off 3000 a few weeks back.  I wonder if they are not doing the 200 off 1000 anymore and if they will not be rotating 10% off sales like Tradesy used to.  It was great for buyers and sellers and I used to get an email about the sales.  Now I only seem to get an email highlighting a certain brand without a sale.  Very sad but I didn't think their wonderful sales would last.


agreed, I think $200 coupon was the sweet spot for lots of buyers and sellers but now there seems to be a big gap between $500 purchase and the next one level at $3000.  it's good for Tradesy cuz they're taking smaller loss, but I'm also guessing their sales are off too.

late last year they were experimenting with new coupons for $300 and $500 too.  guess only time will tell what the sales mix for '16 is.  here's to hoping that $200 will make a return appearance!


----------



## calflu

This is the issues I have with some buyers. 

First of all they don't know the products but by googling some bloggers' outdated opinions they think they do 

For example, one claimed Enticier told her to ask for pics for packaging and said Enticer can determine via pics if a Chanel bag is fake by looking at packaging as chanel package has recently changed (last change 2012 I believe!!! Very recent indeed). The truth is Enticer doesn't authenticate via pics for 17 million series and beyond. 

Some even claimed that the fact they cannot change bag registration to their names (which I never heard of) without original receipt is a red flag that the Chanel bag is fake. (I purchased from dept stores all the time and never have any bags registered under me...!!) 


None of them based their statement on bags themselves nor send bags out to creditable authenticators. 





BeenBurned said:


> If you read my posts on this thread, you'll see that I'm not a fan of Tradesy and I rarely find a reason to defend them but this is one of those cases.
> 
> You haven't posted pictures nor a link to the listing and even if you did, not being an LV expert, unless it's an obvious fake, I wouldn't know.
> 
> So my comments are objective statements based on what you've said. You may be correct and the item may be fake but you might also be wrong. You aren't making any effort to prove your case.
> 
> 1. Your authentication "expert" is an SA. Working for a company for years does NOT make someone an expert just as owning several items of a particular brand doesn't make one an expert
> 2. You didn't get anything in writing from your SA (and certainly wouldn't have gotten it from LV) so there's no "proof" of unauthenticity.
> 3. You didn't post pictures here (in ATLV) nor on the ebay fashion board, places where there ARE so real experts who do know items could evaluate your purchase.
> 4. You didn't purchase a professional authentication from any reputable company.
> 5. I've seen so many fakes on Tradesy (from outside sellers as well as their own listings) that I'd never trust their authentication team.
> 
> BUT you have absolutely no proof that your suspicions are correct.
> 
> If the item was fake and had you submitted documentation from a qualified professional attesting to that fact, we wouldn't be having this discussion.


----------



## calflu

As many have pointed out the problem is you have no real creditable proof of the item being fake. That's why you get a store credit 





AndreaM99 said:


> Well guys, I respect your opinion, but I have to disagree with you, because I proved that the item was a fake (not only by checking at LV store) but with photos which clearly showed a specific features stating that the item is not genuine. But Tradesy's authenticators said otherwise... Basically that was my statement against their statement. None of us proved anything...But their voice was stronger, and I was the one who lost, I got a store credit! That is not fair. I even do not have the chance to check base on what they made their decision. I think in this situation I should get refund and they should keep that item. The problem is not that I was not satisfied with the item, or I did not like it, the problem was that it is a fake and so I should get refund. It really looks to me that they support trade of counterfeited items...the seller always win and you have no chance to check what is behind...maybe they have an agreement, profitable for both sides, and just do not care about us, buyers...think about it.


----------



## EGBDF

I can't see who the seller is unless I actually click on an individual item now.


----------



## luv2run41

Toby93 said:


> When you sell something, it says'that your funds are "In escrow until....".  When a return is initiated, it tells you that your funds are on hold until the return is inspected.  I have had 2 items returned and it held the funds up by about 10 days instead of the usual 4.


 Did you get any type of communication from Tradesy providing updates on the items the buyers returned ex. we received returned item, you will get your payment within x days or any other messages?  I sold a chanel bag and even paid for and sent a certificate of authenticity from Etincelers (as the buyer requested).  I also explained they can and should call Etincelers to verify the certificate then they returned the bag to Tradesy for an authentication check?  I wouldn't be too worried but the bag is an over 3600 sale and it had said payment would be released on 1/11 and now I wonder how long I will need to wait. I have received no communication from Tradesy.  I just hope the buyer didn't switch my bag with a fake.  I did post 12 photos and a photobucket album and send both Tradesy and the buyer the Etincelers certificate.  I was very surprised the buyer sent the bag back when she had asked me to have the authentication done through Etincelers. I never thought she would mail the bag back to have it authenticated at Tradesy. I sure hope they have a chanel expert there


----------



## iloveluxury1

I had a high priced NWT $600 designer sweater returned too. I was not notified by Tradesy and contacted them because the funds weren't released 3 days after the date that it said it would be released. 

I kind of want to contact the buyer to ask why she returned it, but maybe it's a bad idea. I do worry that some of the buyers on there can't afford some of these designer items and have buyers remorse, and might possibly damage them to get a refund versus a site credit. I had 30 positive transactions so far, but if this one goes south I definitely won't be using Tradesy anymore.


----------



## NANI1972

It really perturbs me when a buyer starts asking me to prove authenticity AFTER they make a purchase and BEFORE getting the item! A receipt does not prove authenticity!


----------



## Toby93

luv2run41 said:


> Did you get any type of communication from Tradesy providing updates on the items the buyers returned ex. we received returned item, you will get your payment within x days or any other messages?  I sold a chanel bag and even paid for and sent a certificate of authenticity from Etincelers (as the buyer requested).  I also explained they can and should call Etincelers to verify the certificate then they returned the bag to Tradesy for an authentication check?  I wouldn't be too worried but the bag is an over 3600 sale and it had said payment would be released on 1/11 and now I wonder how long I will need to wait. I have received no communication from Tradesy.  I just hope the buyer didn't switch my bag with a fake.  I did post 12 photos and a photobucket album and send both Tradesy and the buyer the Etincelers certificate.  I was very surprised the buyer sent the bag back when she had asked me to have the authentication done through Etincelers. I never thought she would mail the bag back to have it authenticated at Tradesy. I sure hope they have a chanel expert there



I received no notice from Tradesy.  I only found out when I went into my account to see when the payout date was.  I did email them to tell them that I had sent the original receipt and tags that came with my item, but I only got a form letter ( email) back from them. When I saw my item relisted under their name, it no longer had the receipt or tags??  I have no idea what happened to them, but I will never send off the original reciept with anything I sell!


----------



## anthrosphere

Excited to finally make a sale at Tradesy. Sold my bracelet after having the listing up for only a couple days. The buyer was super patient and understanding. I'm so happy!!


----------



## paula3boys

The search function is so horrible that I can't find one of my bags using several terms. Freaking pointless


----------



## aga5

Advise needed.  I was a former Shop -hers seller, loved it.  But now I listed a few items on Tradesy, I just sold one of my very gently worn LV to fund a new Chanel.  The buyer already contacted me once, because sale took place on 1/11 and I still have not received the shipping kit.  Second, the email of the sale states that I will get paid as soon as the tracking says I shipped the item.  When I called Tradesy today to inquire about the status of the shipping kit, the kind rep informed me that I won't get paid until 1. The buyer receives the item and 2. 4 days has to pass to make sure the buyer is satisfied with the item.  Well two concerns,  I am petrified of a bait and switch buyer that's why I only sold on shop-hers before and second the the time to get paid is going to be close to 3 weeks past the sale.  I would be netting $970 from the sale.  I have and outright purchase quote from Bag Borrow or Steal for $825, do I take a hit for $150 with guaranteed payment and probably will get paid much sooner, or do I wait and bite my nails hoping the Tradesy transaction goes smoothly? (As seller I guess you can cancel the sale up to the time the tracking is created) please help


----------



## Prettyn

aga5 said:


> Advise needed.  I was a former Shop -hers seller, loved it.  But now I listed a few items on Tradesy, I just sold one of my very gently worn LV to fund a new Chanel.  The buyer already contacted me once, because sale took place on 1/11 and I still have not received the shipping kit.  Second, the email of the sale states that I will get paid as soon as the tracking says I shipped the item.  When I called Tradesy today to inquire about the status of the shipping kit, the kind rep informed me that I won't get paid until 1. The buyer receives the item and 2. 4 days has to pass to make sure the buyer is satisfied with the item.  Well two concerns,  I am petrified of a bait and switch buyer that's why I only sold on shop-hers before and second the the time to get paid is going to be close to 3 weeks past the sale.  I would be netting $970 from the sale.  I have and outright purchase quote from Bag Borrow or Steal for $825, do I take a hit for $150 with guaranteed payment and probably will get paid much sooner, or do I wait and bite my nails hoping the Tradesy transaction goes smoothly? (As seller I guess you can cancel the sale up to the time the tracking is created) please help


I have sold 9 LV and Chanel items on tradesy without any problems knock on wood. Usually I do my own packaging and use UPS with signature confirmation. It takes a while to wait for tradesy shipping kit and I want the buyer to get their merchandise ASAP . Once the package is delivered you wait 4 days till it goes into your tradesy account. If your buyer is not there to sign it for it call tradesy and and let them know it was delivered to the resident and they will change the date to when it was delivered.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

aga5 said:


> Advise needed.  I was a former Shop -hers seller, loved it.  But now I listed a few items on Tradesy, I just sold one of my very gently worn LV to fund a new Chanel.  The buyer already contacted me once, because sale took place on 1/11 and I still have not received the shipping kit.  Second, the email of the sale states that I will get paid as soon as the tracking says I shipped the item.  When I called Tradesy today to inquire about the status of the shipping kit, the kind rep informed me that I won't get paid until 1. The buyer receives the item and 2. 4 days has to pass to make sure the buyer is satisfied with the item.  Well two concerns,  I am petrified of a bait and switch buyer that's why I only sold on shop-hers before and second the the time to get paid is going to be close to 3 weeks past the sale.  I would be netting $970 from the sale.  I have and outright purchase quote from Bag Borrow or Steal for $825, do I take a hit for $150 with guaranteed payment and probably will get paid much sooner, or do I wait and bite my nails hoping the Tradesy transaction goes smoothly? (As seller I guess you can cancel the sale up to the time the tracking is created) please help




why dont you ask tradesy if they could email you a prepaid label instead and ship with your own packaging? that way you dont have to wait for a ship kit. I did this once because the buyer needed the item more quickly and they sent me a label right away


----------



## aga5

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> why dont you ask tradesy if they could email you a prepaid label instead and ship with your own packaging? that way you dont have to wait for a ship kit. I did this once because the buyer needed the item more quickly and they sent me a label right away




At this point I am questioning if I want to go through the the sale.  I went back and reviewed their terms, in writing they are quite different that what the rep indicated.  There still is a risk of a less than honest buyer.


----------



## travelluver

aga5 said:


> Advise needed.  I was a former Shop -hers seller, loved it.  But now I listed a few items on Tradesy, I just sold one of my very gently worn LV to fund a new Chanel.  The buyer already contacted me once, because sale took place on 1/11 and I still have not received the shipping kit.  Second, the email of the sale states that I will get paid as soon as the tracking says I shipped the item.  When I called Tradesy today to inquire about the status of the shipping kit, the kind rep informed me that I won't get paid until 1. The buyer receives the item and 2. 4 days has to pass to make sure the buyer is satisfied with the item.  Well two concerns,  I am petrified of a bait and switch buyer that's why I only sold on shop-hers before and second the the time to get paid is going to be close to 3 weeks past the sale.  I would be netting $970 from the sale.  I have and outright purchase quote from Bag Borrow or Steal for $825, do I take a hit for $150 with guaranteed payment and probably will get paid much sooner, or do I wait and bite my nails hoping the Tradesy transaction goes smoothly? (As seller I guess you can cancel the sale up to the time the tracking is created) please help



I sold 2 Chanel bags, a Chloe, a pair of CL heels and a couple of other high end items- all without incident- I think you will be fine- I wouldn't take a hit at this time-


----------



## FashionCollect

Joyjoy7 said:


> Tradesy has not allowed international sellers according to their TOS. I'm guessing your wallet was listed by Bagriculture. Apparently they have partnered with some sellers from Japan and your item will actually come from Japan when bought on Tradesy. I reported the duplicated pictures to Tradesy a few months ago. The supervisor I spoke to said "drop shipping" wasn't allowed and neither were international sellers. (Although I purchased a rare Chanel piece a year ago and the seller was in Taiwan) She went on to say there were numerous complaints about Bagriculture and they were looking into this. Obviously the thousands of listings from Bagriculture are more important to Tradesy. Looks like there are two sets of rules, or maybe three, four or five based on what you generate for them. Bah!


Numerous complaints and they still allow bagriculture to copy  thousands of ebay listings that they havent even purchased yet. I feel badfor the buyers who end up getting scammed and bad for the good sellers who are doing it right. This is very dissapointing. Doesnt tradesy see that bagriculture is actually making their company look horrible? Have you heard more about this? Why are  they breaking there own rules?


----------



## EGBDF

FashionCollect said:


> Numerous complaints and they still allow bagriculture to copy  thousands of ebay listings that they havent even purchased yet. I feel badfor the buyers who end up getting scammed and bad for the good sellers who are doing it right. This is very dissapointing. Doesnt tradesy see that bagriculture is actually making their company look horrible? Have you heard more about this? Why are  they breaking there own rules?



It seems like maybe the 'business' sellers on Tradesy have their own set of 'rules'.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I hope they have a promo soon... These e-mail that they are sending showcasing specific brands is a bit silly and excessive


----------



## travelgal16

I've just sold my first item a pair of almost new Louboutins heels (worn once). I requested a Tradesy Shipping Kit and I'm just waiting to receive it. 

Now the buyer just messaged me 1 day after purchasing to inquire about the sizing. She told me that she "hasn't owned any Louboutins, that she wasn't sure of its sizing, and that she hopes it works out". She has also stated that it may be "too small for her". Now I'm a bit nervous about the buyer sending it back if she wears it a couple of times to break in and it does not fit. 

What should I do?  I wished she should have asked before purchasing.  How is Tradesy's return policy?


----------



## Joyjoy7

travelgal16 said:


> I've just sold my first item a pair of almost new Louboutins heels (worn once). I requested a Tradesy Shipping Kit and I'm just waiting to receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the buyer just messaged me 1 day after purchasing to inquire about the sizing. She told me that she "hasn't owned any Louboutins, that she wasn't sure of its sizing, and that she hopes it works out". She has also stated that it may be "too small for her". Now I'm a bit nervous about the buyer sending it back if she wears it a couple of times to break in and it does not fit.
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do?  I wished she should have asked before purchasing.  How is Tradesy's return policy?




Take lots of pictures before shipping to show the actual condition. And as long as you notated the proper size in the listing, you should get your funds regardless of whether they fit her or not. Usually size does not qualify as "not as described" which is the only way that you wouldn't get paid. She may return them but she will get site credit and you should get funds. In the future add a comment like "CLs can run small, know your size in this brand" or something like that. But you should be ok


----------



## NANI1972

travelgal16 said:


> I've just sold my first item a pair of almost new Louboutins heels (worn once). I requested a Tradesy Shipping Kit and I'm just waiting to receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the buyer just messaged me 1 day after purchasing to inquire about the sizing. She told me that she "hasn't owned any Louboutins, that she wasn't sure of its sizing, and that she hopes it works out". She has also stated that it may be "too small for her". Now I'm a bit nervous about the buyer sending it back if she wears it a couple of times to break in and it does not fit.
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do?  I wished she should have asked before purchasing.  How is Tradesy's return policy?




I would videotape the condition of the shoes stating who you sold them to etc. 
if they don't got her she can return them to Tradsey for a refund.


----------



## travelgal16

Joyjoy7 said:


> Take lots of pictures before shipping to show the actual condition. And as long as you notated the proper size in the listing, you should get your funds regardless of whether they fit her or not. Usually size does not qualify as "not as described" which is the only way that you wouldn't get paid. She may return them but she will get site credit and you should get funds. In the future add a comment like "CLs can run small, know your size in this brand" or something like that. But you should be ok



If the shoes are a 41, you would post them as a size 11 on the site even if they run small. Right? I did post pictures of the box and the box shows the size 41. Do you think me posting it as size 11 will be an issue?

This style, however, does run TTS for me though so I hope the buyer doesn't have any problems. I'm selling them because they are a whole size too big for me. I really hope she doesn't stretch them out and send them back to me. 

In the future I will definitely note that Louboutin may be sized differently.


----------



## travelgal16

NANI1972 said:


> I would videotape the condition of the shoes stating who you sold them to etc.
> if they don't got her she can return them to Tradsey for a refund.



Thank you ladies.  I am definitely taking pictures and a video. 

Do you think I should offer her to back out of the sale?


----------



## Joyjoy7

travelgal16 said:


> Thank you ladies.  I am definitely taking pictures and a video.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should offer her to back out of the sale?




No! Why would you? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And it sounds like you were very accurate. Don't panic and just ship them. You can also add a Tyvek wristband to an area that is secure. I add them to everything.


----------



## travelgal16

Joyjoy7 said:


> No! Why would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it sounds like you were very accurate. Don't panic and just ship them. You can also add a Tyvek wristband to an area that is secure. I add them to everything.



Thank you. The Tyler wristband is a great idea. I feel much better now!


----------



## Joyjoy7

And you can write your closet name and order number on it. These bands are all individually numbered, after you attach it, make sure you take a pic w the number and your closet name showing. You can get them at any party store. GL and give us an update


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Joyjoy7 said:


> And you can write your closet name and order number on it. These bands are all individually numbered, after you attach it, make sure you take a pic w the number and your closet name showing. You can get them at any party store. GL and give us an update




Question!! Thanks for sharing your tip. But once you've attached and the band onto the item, how do you prove it was shipped this way?


----------



## Joyjoy7

If it's a very expensive item, I do a packaging video at the Post Office or Fed Ex, in one continuous video. No stopping from open box to handing sealed package to clerk.


----------



## Joyjoy7

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Question!! Thanks for sharing your tip. But once you've attached and the band onto the item, how do you prove it was shipped this way?




Photos will also help. Tradesy might ask for photos pre-shipment. I take many for condition verification and with bands showing my closet and transaction number. This is mainly to protect for bait and switch. As a buyer, I video the opening of packages I receive as well.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Joyjoy7 said:


> Take lots of pictures before shipping to show the actual condition. And as long as you notated the proper size in the listing, you should get your funds regardless of whether they fit her or not. Usually size does not qualify as "not as described" which is the only way that you wouldn't get paid. She may return them but she will get site credit and you should get funds. In the future add a comment like "CLs can run small, know your size in this brand" or something like that. But you should be ok



+1

agree. i would also stop communicating w/the buyer as well. no reason to further engage in any back and forth. everything has been done at this point and now it's really up to her to decide. if a shoe has a size that is possibly confusing, it would be in your best interest to include that in future listings. like clothing, a seller will usually say 'size 6 UK, size 10 US' - that can help eliminate confusion for someone.


----------



## Joyjoy7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> agree. i would also stop communicating w/the buyer as well. no reason to further engage in any back and forth. everything has been done at this point and now it's really up to her to decide. if a shoe has a size that is possibly confusing, it would be in your best interest to include that in future listings. like clothing, a seller will usually say 'size 6 UK, size 10 US' - that can help eliminate confusion for someone.




+1 back to you! I was going to say that but you put it so perfectly, with back and forth to buyer. Most everything I sell is Chanel and 95% of the time, the buyer never says a peep! Nor do I.


----------



## Sjmsosa

I purchased a bag new with tags and returned it. Leather was had swirl skuff marks along side of patent leather. Initially they gave me Trasey store credit.  Contacted them through the 800-number to dispute the store credit. Was asked to give them 48 to decide if they would be using a refund to account.  They did issued a full refund to account.


----------



## NANI1972

I really dislike being accused of selling a fake by someone who has no idea what they are buying, buyer just received the item hours ago and has already decided it's fake and initiated a return. It's so frustrating when buyers try to "compare" their purchase to another item they already own and don't understand there can be differences without the item being fake!


----------



## luv2run41

NANI1972 said:


> I really dislike being accused of selling a fake by someone who has no idea what they are buying, buyer just received the item hours ago and has already decided it's fake and initiated a return. It's so frustrating when buyers try to "compare" their purchase to another item they already own and don't understand there can be differences without the item being fake!


I am so sorry. May I ask exactly what happened? Did the buyer message you to tell you they thought it was fake? I Just had someone return the bag I sold them same reason but the buyer did message me to say they just wanted it authenticated, even though I had a certificate of authenticity done by Etincelers.  I waited 11 days for payment but I just received a message from Tradesy I received my payment and they confirmed authenticity.
I have had buyers "compare" something I sold them to a "friend's bag" a bag their third cousin removed have etc.  It is so frustrating especially with LV Artsy bags and others that the date codes change from embossed in lining to a leather tab.  The font can be different etc.  I hope things work out for you.


----------



## poopsie

Can someone please tell me exactly what good putting a Tyvek on anything actually does? Has anyone won a dispute by virtue of one?


----------



## Freak4Coach

JMO but I think a lot of returns are initiated as fake because that's a way to get a refund instead of store credit.  I just had that happen to me but when I called the reps kept telling me the buyer just wanted it authenticated.  If it was deemed authentic then the buyer wanted it back. Not sure I bleice that.  Since when does Tradesy offer an authentication service... My bag was deemed authentic by the way.  Good thing since it was!


----------



## pasco_95

Hello everyone,

I have been selling on tradesy for a few weeks now and am in the process of withdrawing my funds to my bank account at Chase. I withdrew the funds from trades to my bank account on January 11th. The money from tradesy appeared in my bank account on January 14th and is still showing as pending in my bank account. I was wondering how long it usually takes before the money is cleared in my bank account.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

pasco_95 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been selling on tradesy for a few weeks now and am in the process of withdrawing my funds to my bank account at Chase. I withdrew the funds from trades to my bank account on January 11th. The money from tradesy appeared in my bank account on January 14th and is still showing as pending in my bank account. I was wondering how long it usually takes before the money is cleared in my bank account.




3-5 business days.


----------



## Banobalpot

I learned a lot about tradesy by visiting this post. I'll keep reading about other possible sites to sell my bags, they are handmade in Guatemala and are real leather, I was thinking etsy tradesy, currently I'm just in ebay.


----------



## Prettyn

I think I knocked on wood too soon just had a buyer message me looking forward to receiving her item ( which was under $500.00) , UPS delivered it Friday and I sent her the tracking number. Looks like I will be calling Tradesy today . This was a Louis Vuitton item that was less than $500, I think I'm going to start having signature required on all my high end items.


----------



## Joyjoy7

poopsie said:


> Can someone please tell me exactly what good putting a Tyvek on anything actually does? Has anyone won a dispute by virtue of one?




You'll see many sellers state they use them to prevent fraud. I take pictures and video before shipping with them attached. It's a deterrent for a bait and switch scenario. Some sellers write "Do not remove for returns" I don't do that since Tradesy accepts returns for any reason. I include specific info and photo the serial number on the band.


----------



## Joyjoy7

freak4coach said:


> jmo but i think a lot of returns are initiated as fake because that's a way to get a refund instead of store credit.  I just had that happen to me but when i called the reps kept telling me the buyer just wanted it authenticated.  If it was deemed authentic then the buyer wanted it back. Not sure i bleice that.  Since when does tradesy offer an authentication service... My bag was deemed authentic by the way.  Good thing since it was!




+1


----------



## lizmil

I sold one thing,  the USPS has not updated my tracking.  What now it just says label printed Jan 12.  I mailed that day (or the next , not sure)  The tracking just says label printed Jan 12, 2016. WTH? I bet the buyer has my bag and Tradesy has my funds!

I just sent the buyer a message, I hope you enjoy your bag!


----------



## AnnaFreud

lizmil said:


> I sold one thing,  the USPS has not updated my tracking.  What now it just says label printed Jan 12.  I mailed that day (or the next , not sure)  The tracking just says label printed Jan 12, 2016. WTH? I bet the buyer has my bag and Tradesy has my funds!
> 
> I just sent the buyer a message, I hope you enjoy your bag!




USPS is notorious for not updating their tracking but it will eventually. Keep checking. Sometimes the only info I get is the date the label was printed and then when the item gets delivered. Don't worry, you will get your money. I always use USPS to send my items.


----------



## lizmil

AnnaFreud said:


> USPS is notorious for not updating their tracking but it will eventually. Keep checking. Sometimes the only info I get is the date the label was printed and then when the item gets delivered. Don't worry, you will get your money. I always use USPS to send my items.





lizmil said:


> I sold one thing,  the USPS has not updated my tracking.  What now it just says label printed Jan 12.  I mailed that day (or the next , not sure)  The tracking just says label printed Jan 12, 2016. WTH? I bet the buyer has my bag and Tradesy has my funds!
> 
> I just sent the buyer a message, I hope you enjoy your bag!



I called Tradesey and they said they could update tracking.  She did and released the funds.  I hope it is not necessary to call every time. 

They had sent a shipping kit but I used my own label at the buyer's request.  I think that was the problem.


----------



## Joyjoy7

lizmil said:


> I sold one thing,  the USPS has not updated my tracking.  What now it just says label printed Jan 12.  I mailed that day (or the next , not sure)  The tracking just says label printed Jan 12, 2016. WTH? I bet the buyer has my bag and Tradesy has my funds!
> 
> I just sent the buyer a message, I hope you enjoy your bag!




Did you get a receipt from USPS when you dropped it off? USPS has many issues...I always take my packages to my PO, and while its s pain to wait in line, they will give you a "mailing acceptance" receipt. They scan your preprinted label and it shows tracking, package weight and city/state/zip code. Getting this proves USPS received your package. Also, did you get insurance? That may help.


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> I really dislike being accused of selling a fake by someone who has no idea what they are buying, buyer just received the item hours ago and has already decided it's fake and initiated a return. It's so frustrating when buyers try to "compare" their purchase to another item they already own and don't understand there can be differences without the item being fake!


There's another long discussion on another thread in the ebay forum for a similar transaction that happened on ebay. The OP/buyer is "sure" the bag is fake, accuses the seller of being a scammer and her conclusion that it's fake is that she compared to a different bag of the same brand. Yet the OP/buyer refused to have the bag authenticated. 

I have no issue with legitimate concerns re authenticity. But I agree that those alleging that items are fake should do what's necessary to prove the assertion.


----------



## Prettyn

All is good, buyer received the package. Back to knocking on wood.


----------



## poopsie

Freak4Coach said:


> JMO but I think a lot of returns are initiated as fake because that's a way to get a refund instead of store credit.  I just had that happen to me but when I called the reps kept telling me the buyer just wanted it authenticated.  If it was deemed authentic then the buyer wanted it back. Not sure I bleice that.  *Since when does Tradesy offer an authentication service... My bag was deemed authentic by the way.  Good thing since it was!*



Boy howdy did you luck out. Tradesy uses ****************** as their in house authentication service. They do not have the best reputation when it comes to accuracy. 



Joyjoy7 said:


> You'll see many sellers state they use them to prevent fraud. I take pictures and video before shipping with them attached. It's a deterrent for a bait and switch scenario. Some sellers write "Do not remove for returns" I don't do that since Tradesy accepts returns for any reason. I include specific info and photo the serial number on the band.




I know how Tyveks are supposed to work in theory. That wasn't what I asked. I want to know if anyone has ever won a dispute based on having attached a piece of plastic to their item. I personally haven't heard of a single case where PP or Ebay's decision was swayed by a Tyvek. So far as I can tell the only ones coming out ahead by the use of them are the people who sell them.

And, yes, Tradesy's return policy renders them moot. However many sellers sell on multiple platforms where the (IMO) false sense of security they provide can be an issue.


----------



## PikaboICU

poopsie said:


> Boy howdy did you luck out. Tradesy uses ****************** as their in house authentication service. They do not have the best reputation when it comes to accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how Tyveks are supposed to work in theory. That wasn't what I asked. I want to know if anyone has ever won a dispute based on having attached a piece of plastic to their item. I personally haven't heard of a single case where PP or Ebay's decision was swayed by a Tyvek. So far as I can tell the only ones coming out ahead by the use of them are the people who sell them.
> 
> And, yes, Tradesy's return policy renders them moot. However many sellers sell on multiple platforms where the (IMO) false sense of security they provide can be an issue.




On the flip side, I haven't read of a case where a seller lost after having the Tyvek tag removed either.

It may or may not sway eBay & other sites, there's no way to know until somebody has a claim after the buyer has removed the tag (or tries to return after removing).
What I believe is that it let's the buyer know you're not a newbie seller and that you are wise to some of the scams buyers perpetrate. 
Anything a seller can do to try to prevent a scam is better than doing nothing.

Many big resellers Fashionphile, Real Deal etc and some large stores like Bloomies use the tags- perhaps a buyer just knowing you're willing to take extra steps will help deter rental & the switcheroo scam- perhaps not but it can't hurt.


----------



## whateve

lizmil said:


> I called Tradesey and they said they could update tracking.  She did and released the funds.  I hope it is not necessary to call every time.
> 
> They had sent a shipping kit but I used my own label at the buyer's request.  I think that was the problem.


I don't think that was the problem at all. You just had a fluke where they forgot to scan your package. It happens. Not anything you did caused it. It could have happened just as easily with the shipping kit label. 


Joyjoy7 said:


> Did you get a receipt from USPS when you dropped it off? USPS has many issues...I always take my packages to my PO, and while its s pain to wait in line, they will give you a "mailing acceptance" receipt. They scan your preprinted label and it shows tracking, package weight and city/state/zip code. Getting this proves USPS received your package. Also, did you get insurance? That may help.


Not all post offices will scan your package or give you a mailing acceptance receipt. Mine won't. If you aren't purchasing anything at the post office, they don't want you jamming up the line and taking up their time. I have mine picked up from my home. They still won't scan. Mine get scanned once they reach the distribution center, which can take several days. 

Insurance won't help if the package never shows as accepted. A certain amount of insurance is included with normal priority postage. If you use Tradesy's label, you don't need to buy insurance; in fact, you can't. Tradesy assumes responsibility for the package once it is scanned.


----------



## lizmil

whateve said:


> I don't think that was the problem at all. You just had a fluke where they forgot to scan your package. It happens. Not anything you did caused it. It could have happened just as easily with the shipping kit label.
> 
> Not all post offices will scan your package or give you a mailing acceptance receipt. Mine won't. If you aren't purchasing anything at the post office, they don't want you jamming up the line and taking up their time. I have mine picked up from my home. They still won't scan. Mine get scanned once they reach the distribution center, which can take several days.
> 
> Insurance won't help if the package never shows as accepted. A certain amount of insurance is included with normal priority postage. If you use Tradesy's label, you don't need to buy insurance; in fact, you can't. Tradesy assumes responsibility for the package once it is scanned.



Thanks, my PO has a big metal pull down him to drop off packages. The counter service line was very long. I put it in the bin. Already paid for, no need to wait
I'm glad to hear it wasn't the kit/ label problem.  In the future, having seen that the kit is a plastic bag ( a plastic bag!) I will not even ask for the kit.


----------



## Joyjoy7

whateve said:


> Not all post offices will scan your package or give you a mailing acceptance receipt. Mine won't. If you aren't purchasing anything at the post office, they don't want you jamming up the line and taking up their time. I have mine picked up from my home. They still won't scan. Mine get scanned once they reach the distribution center, which can take several days.
> 
> Insurance won't help if the package never shows as accepted. A certain amount of insurance is included with normal priority postage. If you use Tradesy's label, you don't need to buy insurance; in fact, you can't. Tradesy assumes responsibility for the package once it is scanned.




My PO didn't initially want to scan in my packages but I reached out to the postmaster. They are allowed and it's not against PO rules. You're PO is actually in violation refusing to. Now some POs will charge 1.30 for the printed receipt for prepaid acceptance. It's called s certificate of mailing. I was out of my area but needed to send a parcel. I had a postage label already on my package and this PO wouldn't give me the receipt for free but chgd me the 1.30. I do a larger amount of biz and USPS has had many mess ups and so has Fedex. By getting these additional layers of security and protection, I've saved my self from losses. 

And insurance WILL protect you if you have a receipt of acceptance with tracking, weight and city/state/zip. If your PO where it was dropped off lost it or it simply went MIA, that receipt will protect you as its proof of receipt.


----------



## ThisVNchick

poopsie said:


> Boy howdy did you luck out. Tradesy uses ****************** as their in house authentication service. They do not have the best reputation when it comes to accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how Tyveks are supposed to work in theory. That wasn't what I asked. I want to know if anyone has ever won a dispute based on having attached a piece of plastic to their item. I personally haven't heard of a single case where PP or Ebay's decision was swayed by a Tyvek. So far as I can tell the only ones coming out ahead by the use of them are the people who sell them.
> 
> And, yes, Tradesy's return policy renders them moot. However many sellers sell on multiple platforms where the (IMO) false sense of security they provide can be an issue.




I've won a case for video recording my item prior to shipment. The item had my homemade tag attached which the buyer didn't tamper with but she did deliberately damage my bag to get a return in her favor. I just forwarded the video to the Tradesy return team and it showed that the damage was not there when I taped it being carefully packaged. The buyer lost her case and was stuck with a damaged bag that she brought upon herself. 

The tag is really just there to be big and ugly so people don't rent out my item for a date night or some special occasion. I make my own tags with my own signature on it so it's almost impossible to replicate. It sucks that you have to put so much work into selling nowadays....


----------



## pasco_95

BV_LC_poodle said:


> 3-5 business days.



Is this based on your own experience transferring the funds to a Chase checking account?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

pasco_95 said:


> Is this based on your own experience transferring the funds to a Chase checking account?




Yes


----------



## Freak4Coach

poopsie said:


> Boy howdy did you luck out. Tradesy uses ****************** as their in house authentication service. They do not have the best reputation when it comes to accuracy.



Yes, I did!  I've sold quite a few things on Tradesy and this is the first issue I've had.


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> I don't think that was the problem at all. You just had a fluke where they forgot to scan your package. It happens. Not anything you did caused it. It could have happened just as easily with the shipping kit label.
> 
> Not all post offices will scan your package or give you a mailing acceptance receipt. Mine won't. If you aren't purchasing anything at the post office, they don't want you jamming up the line and taking up their time. I have mine picked up from my home. They still won't scan. Mine get scanned once they reach the distribution center, which can take several days.
> 
> Insurance won't help if the package never shows as accepted. A certain amount of insurance is included with normal priority postage. If you use Tradesy's label, you don't need to buy insurance; in fact, you can't. Tradesy assumes responsibility for the package once it is scanned.



Mine used to give me grief. They wanted me to set it in a bin off to the side. I told them no way am I doing that!  I have no proof I left it. They get quiet when I say I have a friend that did that and her package ended up missing - never being scanned! The only thing that stinks is the 15-20+ wait in line but it's worth it imo. I don't get what the issue is. It's my time I'm wasting standing there and it only takes 30 seconds to scan and hand me the slip.


----------



## MzFittt

I just sold a pair of brand new Louboutins and they certainly don't release your money within 24 hours; it's more like 3-5 BUSINESS DAYS.  I'm still waiting for my money; I shipped the shoes on 1/9! :o(


----------



## NANI1972

MzFittt said:


> I just sold a pair of brand new Louboutins and they certainly don't release your money within 24 hours; it's more like 3-5 BUSINESS DAYS.  I'm still waiting for my money; I shipped the shoes on 1/9! :o(




They won't release your funds (especially for high end items) until four days after delivery if the buyer has not imitated a return.  It states that in the emails they send after confirmation of shipment.


----------



## anthrosphere

MzFittt said:


> I just sold a pair of brand new Louboutins and they certainly don't release your money within 24 hours; it's more like 3-5 BUSINESS DAYS.  I'm still waiting for my money; I shipped the shoes on 1/9! :o(



It's 4 days AFTER the item has been delivered. This will give your buyer time to inspect the item and decide if s/he wants to keep it. I also shipped a bracelet to my buyer last week and she received it yesterday, and I'm still waiting for my funds to be released, too. I wouldn't bother asking Tradesy to release it sooner, they'll just give you a generic response saying "blah blah blah... payment will be on hold for 96 hours after tracking says it's delivered or buyer tells us they're happy with the item, blah blah."

Just be patient, Tradesy will email you once the payment has been released and ready for withdraw.

Anyway, I am having some trouble with USPS tracking! The status updated as "delivery status not updated" as of yesterday, I contacted my buyer and she confirmed she received the bracelet. I tried to contact Tradesy about the tracking status but they replied back with a stupid generic response about the payment hold. I did send an email to USPS so hopefully they will look into it. If not, I might have to contact both companies tomorrow by phone. What a PITA.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> It's 4 days AFTER the item has been delivered. This will give your buyer time to inspect the item and decide if s/he wants to keep it. I also shipped a bracelet to my buyer last week and she received it yesterday, and I'm still waiting for my funds to be released, too. I wouldn't bother asking Tradesy to release it sooner, they'll just give you a generic response saying "blah blah blah... payment will be on hold for 96 hours after tracking says it's delivered or buyer tells us they're happy with the item, blah blah."
> 
> Just be patient, Tradesy will email you once the payment has been released and ready for withdraw.
> 
> Anyway, I am having some trouble with USPS tracking! The status updated as "delivery status not updated" as of yesterday, I contacted my buyer and she confirmed she received the bracelet. I tried to contact Tradesy about the tracking status but they replied back with a stupid generic response about the payment hold. I did send an email to USPS so hopefully they will look into it. If not, I might have to contact both companies tomorrow by phone. What a PITA.


I've seen this message from the post office before. Did you ship it with a signature required? Sometimes if they forget to get the signature, the tracking will show this. If you have any problems, just tell Tradesy that the buyer has already confirmed receipt of the bracelet.

Tradesy doesn't email me when my funds are available but I can see that they are on my sales page.


----------



## whateve

What is the quickest that you've sold something you've listed on Tradesy? Sometimes I think buyers don't see my items until they have been listed for days or a week. I've sold items on ebay within an hour of listing.


----------



## MzFittt

NANI1972 said:


> They won't release your funds (especially for high end items) until four days after delivery if the buyer has not imitated a return.  It states that in the emails they send after confirmation of shipment.


 


You're absolutely correct!  But after the 4th day, the money should be released, and you shouldn't have to wait an additional 5 business days to receive your money.  The buyer sent me an email telling me how much his wife loves the shoes and I'm so excited for them because I couldn't wear them.  However, I just want my money :o)


----------



## NANI1972

MzFittt said:


> You're absolutely correct!  But after the 4th day, the money should be released, and you shouldn't have to wait an additional 5 business days to receive your money.  The buyer sent me an email telling me how much his wife loves the shoes and I'm so excited for them because I couldn't wear them.  However, I just want my money :o)




Is this your first sale, maybe they have a hold on the funds? The funds are not showing as available to withdrawal? Your buyer may have initiated a return. Have you reached out to Tradsey so see what the issue is?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

MzFittt said:


> You're absolutely correct!  But after the 4th day, the money should be released, and you shouldn't have to wait an additional 5 business days to receive your money.  The buyer sent me an email telling me how much his wife loves the shoes and I'm so excited for them because I couldn't wear them.  However, I just want my money :o)




After the 4th day, the money is in your Tradesy account. The extra days after you request a transfer are when Tradesy and your bank actually process the transfer. Some banks are faster; it took 2 business days for my money to show up in my Bank of America checking account. Some take longer; it took 4 business days for the money to be in my Chase account. It takes less than 24 hrs if you have it transferred to your PayPal account.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

BV_LC_poodle said:


> After the 4th day, the money is in your Tradesy account. The extra days after you request a transfer are when Tradesy and your bank actually process the transfer. Some banks are faster; it took 2 business days for my money to show up in my Bank of America checking account. Some take longer; it took 4 business days for the money to be in my Chase account. It takes less than 24 hrs if you have it transferred to your PayPal account.




As far as Paypal,it's actually depends when Tradesy initiates payouts on their end. A customer service rep told me that they have 3 time slots and if they are not in by a specific time,the payment will be processed the following business day. They literally have to approve the payout. The only time I had a 24 hour transfer after withdrawing from my account to transfer to paypal (I have had 30 + sales) was around the christmas holiday. If I am lucky enough,2 business days. Possibly 3. The longest I waited was a week because Tradesy payout for Paypal was down.  =/ However, when Tradesy was first starting out(not as many sellers as back then,so that could be the reason) payouts were generated the same day. Oh,how I miss those days!


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> What is the quickest that you've sold something you've listed on Tradesy? Sometimes I think buyers don't see my items until they have been listed for days or a week. I've sold items on ebay within an hour of listing.



I sold a Chanel bag within an hour of posting once (on Tradesy), otherwise it has been crickets for me lately. I think my prices are pretty good, but it seems like lately I'm not getting much traffic.


----------



## travelgal16

I sold something on Tradesy on Saturday and requested a Tradesy Shipping Kit.  It's been 5 days now and I haven't received my kut. Is this normal? 

I just want to send my item asap.


----------



## janaday

Hi All,
  I would like to have an item being sold on Tradesy authenticated here on the forum, but when I try to embed the link to the listing, it directs to this site, which says 'ooops, your offer could not be found':

http://www.qksrv.net/media/offers/?...m=affiliate&utm_campaign=VigLink&utm_content=

This does not happen with embedding links from other sites like ebay!  Any insight? Did tradesy put a block on pasting links somehow?  Anyone else have this experience?  It's so frustrating because I don't feel comfortable buying the item without having it authenticated here


----------



## PikaboICU

janaday said:


> Hi All,
> I would like to have an item being sold on Tradesy authenticated here on the forum, but when I try to embed the link to the listing, it directs to this site, which says 'ooops, your offer could not be found':
> 
> http://www.qksrv.net/media/offers/?...m=affiliate&utm_campaign=VigLink&utm_content=
> 
> This does not happen with embedding links from other sites like ebay!  Any insight? Did tradesy put a block on pasting links somehow?  Anyone else have this experience?  It's so frustrating because I don't feel comfortable buying the item without having it authenticated here




There's been some issue with Tradesy links having a bad pathway for the last several days now.
I posted about this a couple times before.. I'm not sure if the problem is with Tradesy or TPF but since links to everywhere else still function- I would say it's on Tradesy's end.
Perhaps some Tradesy sellers could report this to them?

My best advice would be to post in the correct authenticate this thread for the brand and list the closet & item- that way it can be looked up manually.
Perhaps include that there's an issue with the links working-

Good Luck!

ETA: I tried a Tradesy link on 2 other sites, including eBay and they both worked fine. Seems the issue is likely with TPF. 




travelgal16 said:


> I sold something on Tradesy on Saturday and requested a Tradesy Shipping Kit.  It's been 5 days now and I haven't received my kut. Is this normal?
> 
> I just want to send my item asap.



Yes! Sadly that is normal and is the reason may sellers there choose to use Tradesy's label but their own shipping materials.


----------



## janaday

PikaboICU said:


> There's been some issue with Tradesy links having a bad pathway for the last several days now.
> I posted about this a couple times before.. I'm not sure if the problem is with Tradesy or TPF but since links to everywhere else still function- I would say it's on Tradesy's end.
> Perhaps some Tradesy sellers could report this to them?
> 
> My best advice would be to post in the correct authenticate this thread for the brand and list the closet & item- that way it can be looked up manually.
> Perhaps include that there's an issue with the links working-
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ETA: I tried a Tradesy link on 2 other sites, including eBay and they both worked fine. Seems the issue is likely with TPF.
> 
> Thank you so much! I'll definitely try posting in the authentication forum with an explanation, as you say...


----------



## love2sh0p

janaday said:


> PikaboICU said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's been some issue with Tradesy links having a bad pathway for the last several days now.
> I posted about this a couple times before.. I'm not sure if the problem is with Tradesy or TPF but since links to everywhere else still function- I would say it's on Tradesy's end.
> Perhaps some Tradesy sellers could report this to them?
> 
> My best advice would be to post in the correct authenticate this thread for the brand and list the closet & item- that way it can be looked up manually.
> Perhaps include that there's an issue with the links working-
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ETA: I tried a Tradesy link on 2 other sites, including eBay and they both worked fine. Seems the issue is likely with TPF.
> 
> Thank you so much! I'll definitely try posting in the authentication forum with an explanation, as you say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto -- You can definitely post on the authenticity thread by 'manually' entering the source information. PS I get a faster response to those thread when I post the photos directly on the thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> I sold a Chanel bag within an hour of posting once (on Tradesy), otherwise it has been crickets for me lately. I think my prices are pretty good, but it seems like lately I'm not getting much traffic.


That is one of my issues with Tradesy. On ebay I can see how many views I have had so at least I know someone is looking at it, but on Tradesy I only know how many people have favorited my item. I sold 6 items on Tradesy in January but only one was over $100. I think people are waiting for a sale. 

I had a potential buyer contact me before Christmas, asking for a discounted price on something. I reduced the price on my item but she didn't buy. So I raised it back up after a few days. Then last week, she contacts me again and wants the same deal, only this time she wants to buy 4 of my items. So I created a package listing for her with a discount, and she ignored it. I really, really wish there was a way to block her on Tradesy.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> That is one of my issues with Tradesy. On ebay I can see how many views I have had so at least I know someone is looking at it, but on Tradesy I only know how many people have favorited my item. I sold 6 items on Tradesy in January but only one was over $100. I think people are waiting for a sale.
> 
> I had a potential buyer contact me before Christmas, asking for a discounted price on something. I reduced the price on my item but she didn't buy. So I raised it back up after a few days. Then last week, she contacts me again and wants the same deal, only this time she wants to buy 4 of my items. So I created a package listing for her with a discount, and she ignored it. I really, really wish there was a way to block her on Tradesy.



I think if all of us sent in a feedback request to have a block option maybe that would prompt Tradesy to add it. 

I really don't like buyers who ask me to lower my prices on all of the "love" items. Coincidentally, those are the kind of buyers who seem to end up having buyer's remorse and tie my funds up even longer- if you can't afford the price tag, MOVE ON!


----------



## janaday

love2sh0p said:


> janaday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto -- You can definitely post on the authenticity thread by 'manually' entering the source information. PS I get a faster response to those thread when I post the photos directly on the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much- that's a great idea, as well!  Honestly, everyone on tpf is so  incredibly helpful.  What an amazing community of fashionistas!
Click to expand...


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> That is one of my issues with Tradesy. On ebay I can see how many views I have had so at least I know someone is looking at it, but on Tradesy I only know how many people have favorited my item. I sold 6 items on Tradesy in January but only one was over $100. I think people are waiting for a sale.
> 
> I had a potential buyer contact me before Christmas, asking for a discounted price on something. I reduced the price on my item but she didn't buy. So I raised it back up after a few days. Then last week, she contacts me again and wants the same deal, only this time she wants to buy 4 of my items. So I created a package listing for her with a discount, and she ignored it. I really, really wish there was a way to block her on Tradesy.



To the first part-I agree! The search function is also so terrible, that I don't know if I should lower my prices on some things, or if no one is even looking at them. In which case the price wouldn't matter.
Do you mind pm-ing me the potential buyer's username so I can be aware?


----------



## BeenBurned

Is there a way to search for a seller's booth/closet/store (or whatever they call it on Tradesy)?

I found a seller there who stole my image in one of her listings. 

Can I contact the seller? When I click on her ID, it brings me to a search pages of nearly 2 million items on the site!

If I click on the link for the number of items she has listed, it too brings me to this page:
https://www.tradesy.com/all/

I can't click on the message, I can't see her loves......nada!

TIA.


----------



## AnnaFreud

whateve said:


> That is one of my issues with Tradesy. On ebay I can see how many views I have had so at least I know someone is looking at it, but on Tradesy I only know how many people have favorited my item. I sold 6 items on Tradesy in January but only one was over $100. I think people are waiting for a sale.
> 
> I had a potential buyer contact me before Christmas, asking for a discounted price on something. I reduced the price on my item but she didn't buy. So I raised it back up after a few days. Then last week, she contacts me again and wants the same deal, only this time she wants to buy 4 of my items. So I created a package listing for her with a discount, and she ignored it. I really, really wish there was a way to block her on Tradesy.




How annoying. Just stop responding to her if she tries to contact you again.


----------



## Joyjoy7

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a way to search for a seller's booth/closet/store (or whatever they call it on Tradesy)?
> 
> I found a seller there who stole my image in one of her listings.
> 
> Can I contact the seller? When I click on her ID, it brings me to a search pages of nearly 2 million items on the site!
> 
> If I click on the link for the number of items she has listed, it too brings me to this page:
> https://www.tradesy.com/all/
> 
> I can't click on the message, I can't see her loves......nada!
> 
> TIA.



Sorry that's happen! I see it often. My SA sold someone a pr of shoes I posted and within moments I saw the buyer listed them on Tradesy using the pics from my SA. No way she had them, they needed to ship to her first but oh well....
There isn't a way to search by closet name Using the current version of the app on an iPhone you can click on the circular avatar of the persons closet. Using your browser click on the closets name. Or simply call Tradesy or email Tradesy showing its your pic and then the exact pic in the closet. 

I tried your link but it took me to an error page (seems Tpf may be blocking this) but sometimes when a seller has been removed from Tradesy's site, clicking on them will bring you to their home page or main search page. PM me and I can look into it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Joyjoy7 said:


> Sorry that's happen! I see it often. My SA sold someone a pr of shoes I posted and within moments I saw the buyer listed them on Tradesy using the pics from my SA. No way she had them, they needed to ship to her first but oh well....
> There isn't a way to search by closet name Using the current version of the app on an iPhone you can click on the circular avatar of the persons closet. Using your browser click on the closets name. Or simply call Tradesy or email Tradesy showing its your pic and then the exact pic in the closet.
> 
> I tried your link but it took me to an error page (seems Tpf may be blocking this) but sometimes when a seller has been removed from Tradesy's site, clicking on them will bring you to their home page or main search page. PM me and I can look into it.


Thanks for trying to help. I don't know whether the seller's listing was removed or sold. I found the image and a cache of the listing. 

I'll pm you the info.

I'm not using an app but on my laptop and when I click on the profile picture, ID name, seller's other listings, etc., I get redirected to 2 million Tradesy listings.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a way to search for a seller's booth/closet/store (or whatever they call it on Tradesy)?
> 
> I found a seller there who stole my image in one of her listings.
> 
> Can I contact the seller? When I click on her ID, it brings me to a search pages of nearly 2 million items on the site!
> 
> If I click on the link for the number of items she has listed, it too brings me to this page:
> https://www.tradesy.com/all/
> 
> I can't click on the message, I can't see her loves......nada!
> 
> TIA.




Normally on a computer you can use the drop box by the search box & select "closet" put the seller's ID in the text box & search.
I don't use the App so IDK how that works.

There's been some real issues with Tradesy's functions recently- the links leading to bad pathways for starters but other glitches too.
I've let the people at Purseblog know about the links- but I'm not sure who's end is causing that issue.

So you found the listing and can't get to the closet to send a message? Is that right?
If you can get to that listing, you should be able to contact the seller via a question.. Strange..
Are you certain they aren't NARU'd?


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> Normally on a computer you can use the drop box by the search box & select "closet" put the seller's ID in the text box & search.
> I don't use the App so IDK how that works.
> 
> There's been some real issues with Tradesy's functions recently- the links leading to bad pathways for starters but other glitches too.
> I've let the people at Purseblog know about the links- but I'm not sure who's end is causing that issue.
> 
> *So you found the listing and can't get to the closet to send a message? Is that right?
> If you can get to that listing, you should be able to contact the seller via a question.. Strange..
> Are you certain they aren't NARU'd?*


I found an image and located the cache of the listing. 

During the course of PM'ing with another member, I showed her the cached listing and based on the item number, she says it's an old listing. 

If this helps, the seller was:
* Posh Upscale Resale

I think she's selling on Facebook now. 
*


----------



## whateve

I shipped an item with the printable label. Now the tracking says "We attempted to deliver your item at 11:24 am on January 22, 2016 in xxx  and a notice was left because the receptacle was full  or the item was oversized. You may arrange redelivery by using the  Schedule a Redelivery feature on this page or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or  may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice. If this  item is unclaimed by February 6, 2016 then it will be returned to  sender."

I'll be very mad if the package comes back to me. What do you think Tradesy would do about it? I don't want to have to refund and relist.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> I shipped an item with the printable label. Now the tracking says "We attempted to deliver your item at 11:24 am on January 22, 2016 in xxx  and a notice was left because the receptacle was full  or the item was oversized. You may arrange redelivery by using the  Schedule a Redelivery feature on this page or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or  may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice. If this  item is unclaimed by February 6, 2016 then it will be returned to  sender."
> 
> I'll be very mad if the package comes back to me. What do you think Tradesy would do about it? I don't want to have to refund and relist.


Did you contact the buyer? I had that happen and I called Tradesy and they notified the buyer. its frustrating, hope the buyer picks the package up.


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> Did you contact the buyer? I had that happen and I called Tradesy and they notified the buyer. its frustrating, hope the buyer picks the package up.


I didn't, but that is a good idea. Thanks! I'll wait a few days and then contact Tradesy. It won't show as delivered until she picks it up, and then I still have to wait 4 days after that to get my money. That doesn't seem fair.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I shipped an item with the printable label. Now the tracking says "We attempted to deliver your item at 11:24 am on January 22, 2016 in xxx  and a notice was left because the receptacle was full  or the item was oversized. You may arrange redelivery by using the  Schedule a Redelivery feature on this page or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or  may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice. If this  item is unclaimed by February 6, 2016 then it will be returned to  sender."
> 
> I'll be very mad if the package comes back to me. What do you think Tradesy would do about it? I don't want to have to refund and relist.




Whateve, this is what always shows on package tracking for me.
I live in the mountains with a 1/2 mile driveway so if it doesn't fit in the box- I get a slip.
That's what the tracking says every time-  I have to pick the package up at the PO. If they don't pick it up within a day or two, the PO will give them two more notices so there's plenty of time. 



BeenBurned said:


> I found an image and located the cache of the listing.
> 
> During the course of PM'ing with another member, I showed her the cached listing and based on the item number, she says it's an old listing.
> 
> If this helps, the seller was:
> * Posh Upscale Resale
> 
> I think she's selling on Facebook now.
> *


Thanks for the clarification.
At least it was an old listing but you should probably keep an eye on that picture thief!


----------



## travelgal16

travelgal16 said:


> I've just sold my first item a pair of almost new Louboutins heels (worn once). I requested a Tradesy Shipping Kit and I'm just waiting to receive it.
> 
> Now the buyer just messaged me 1 day after purchasing to inquire about the sizing. She told me that she "hasn't owned any Louboutins, that she wasn't sure of its sizing, and that she hopes it works out". She has also stated that it may be "too small for her". Now I'm a bit nervous about the buyer sending it back if she wears it a couple of times to break in and it does not fit.
> 
> What should I do?  I wished she should have asked before purchasing.  How is Tradesy's return policy?



Guess what? :/ The buyer received the heels today and I just received a message stating that they are way too small for her. 

What is going to happen next? Do I tell her to return them? Should she send them back to Tradesy?


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Whateve, this is what always shows on package tracking for me.
> I live in the mountains with a 1/2 mile driveway so if it doesn't fit in the box- I get a slip.
> That's what the tracking says every time-  I have to pick the package up at the PO. If they don't pick it up within a day or two, the PO will give them two more notices so there's plenty of time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> At least it was an old listing but you should probably keep an eye on that picture thief!


Thank you! I'm sure I'm worrying prematurely. 

We used to live in the country with a 1/2 mile long driveway. Our highway carrier always carried packages up the driveway. The local post office was very small - I bet they didn't have a lot of room to store packages. One time I was in town at the store next to the post office and the postmaster popped in to tell me she put a package for me inside my car while I was shopping!


travelgal16 said:


> Guess what? :/ The buyer received the heels today and I just received a message stating that they are way too small for her.
> 
> What is going to happen next? Do I tell her to return them? Should she send them back to Tradesy?


That's the beauty of Tradesy. She returns them to Tradesy. You are out of the loop. On her purchases page, there is a place to print a return label. She needs to do it within 4 days. You might have to wait a little longer for your money to be released until Tradesy processes the return. I'm not sure if they will hold your money if the return is for a reason other than not as described.


----------



## aga5

travelgal16 said:


> Guess what? :/ The buyer received the heels today and I just received a message stating that they are way too small for her.
> 
> 
> 
> What is going to happen next? Do I tell her to return them? Should she send them back to Tradesy?




I may be wrong, but I think that is Tradesys problem now, she sends them back to them and you still get paid.  The only exception would be if the item is not as described or authentic.  Which is not the case here, just the buyer not getting her right size.


----------



## dorcast

whateve said:


> I shipped an item with the printable label. Now the tracking says "We attempted to deliver your item at 11:24 am on January 22, 2016 in xxx  and a notice was left because the receptacle was full  or the item was oversized. You may arrange redelivery by using the  Schedule a Redelivery feature on this page or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or  may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice. If this  item is unclaimed by February 6, 2016 then it will be returned to  sender."
> 
> I'll be very mad if the package comes back to me. What do you think Tradesy would do about it? I don't want to have to refund and relist.




Were you shipping to the Northeast? Nothing was delivered in many places because of the snow, but thats the message that was given. Your buyer probably got an email that they attempted delivery with a link to reschedule.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> I didn't, but that is a good idea. Thanks! I'll wait a few days and then contact Tradesy. It won't show as delivered until she picks it up, and then I still have to wait 4 days after that to get my money. That doesn't seem fair.



this happens a lot to me, b/c everything i send is Chanel or LV, so it must be signed for. i never worry though, b/c the buyer was probably at work each time the usps came. it does delay the funds though, which is a bummer. i had one recent instance where they attempted delivery on a Monday and the girl didn't go get her item until the following Tuesday! so, i waited the 4 days + over a week.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> Thank you! I'm sure I'm worrying prematurely.
> 
> We used to live in the country with a 1/2 mile long driveway. Our highway carrier always carried packages up the driveway. The local post office was very small - I bet they didn't have a lot of room to store packages. One time I was in town at the store next to the post office and the postmaster popped in to tell me she put a package for me inside my car while I was shopping!
> 
> ....



How nice! I just love living in such a rural area. I think that's sweet they even knew your car.  Small towns are the best! 
Our carrier uses her own vehicle and we don't get our mail until very late, sometimes even after 5 pm. I guess if they delivered all the packages, down all the long driveways, she would be working 12-15 hour days. 

My Fed Ex & UPS drivers are like that. In fact, if my car is gone, they leave the items in the cab of our pickup truck.  They even sign for the one's that require a sig- I suppose that's a huge no-no but in 15 years we've never had an issue.
Somebody would have to be pretty desperate to come this far out to steal packages. They would also have to bypass a lot of roads before getting to mine-  
Now the poor mail in the box is another story. We've had our mail stolen many times. They usually find a pile of mail a week or two later & then redeliver it with a letter that it was "found with stolen mail" 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> this happens a lot to me, b/c everything i send is Chanel or LV, so it must be signed for. i never worry though, b/c the buyer was probably at work each time the usps came. it does delay the funds though, which is a bummer. i had one recent instance where they attempted delivery on a Monday and the girl didn't go get her item until the following Tuesday! so, i waited the 4 days + over a week.



Oh wow! That's extremely inconsiderate.
I'm always excited to get my packages so I get them asap. I'm really diligent if the seller's payment is dependent on me getting delivery! 
Poshmark is like that- I've ordered a few times & I always accept the delivery & ok the sale right away so the seller gets paid.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PikaboICU said:


> How nice! I just love living in such a rural area. I think that's sweet they even knew your car.  Small towns are the best!
> Our carrier uses her own vehicle and we don't get our mail until very late, sometimes even after 5 pm. I guess if they delivered all the packages, down all the long driveways, she would be working 12-15 hour days.
> 
> My Fed Ex & UPS drivers are like that. In fact, if my car is gone, they leave the items in the cab of our pickup truck.  They even sign for the one's that require a sig- I suppose that's a huge no-no but in 15 years we've never had an issue.
> Somebody would have to be pretty desperate to come this far out to steal packages. They would also have to bypass a lot of roads before getting to mine-
> Now the poor mail in the box is another story. We've had our mail stolen many times. They usually find a pile of mail a week or two later & then redeliver it with a letter that it was "found with stolen mail"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! That's extremely inconsiderate.
> I'm always excited to get my packages so I get them asap. I'm really diligent if the seller's payment is dependent on me getting delivery!
> Poshmark is like that- I've ordered a few times & I always accept the delivery & ok the sale right away so the seller gets paid.


 
i don't think they know.. unless they sell on tradesy? i didn't know that sellers had money  'held' until i became a seller myself. so, i don't fault them too much, but waiting is never fun


----------



## whateve

dorcast said:


> Were you shipping to the Northeast? Nothing was delivered in many places because of the snow, but thats the message that was given. Your buyer probably got an email that they attempted delivery with a link to reschedule.


Yep I did. It didn't occur to me that this could be the reason, but now it makes perfect sense. Thanks!


----------



## travelgal16

aga5 said:


> I may be wrong, but I think that is Tradesys problem now, she sends them back to them and you still get paid.  The only exception would be if the item is not as described or authentic.  Which is not the case here, just the buyer not getting her right size.



That's great news for me! Thanks. 



whateve said:


> That's the beauty of Tradesy. She returns them to Tradesy. You are out of the loop. On her purchases page, there is a place to print a return label. She needs to do it within 4 days. You might have to wait a little longer for your money to be released until Tradesy processes the return. I'm not sure if they will hold your money if the return is for a reason other than not as described.



Should I recommend her to place a return that way? The item was exactly as described.  She even messaged me saying that she loved the Louboutin heels, but they were simply too small for her.  I feel sorry that they didn't fit her. 

Could it be possible that she files "not as described" and I would receive the item back? I'm just wary of all the possibilities.


----------



## Prettyn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this happens a lot to me, b/c everything i send is Chanel or LV, so it must be signed for. i never worry though, b/c the buyer was probably at work each time the usps came. it does delay the funds though, which is a bummer. i had one recent instance where they attempted delivery on a Monday and the girl didn't go get her item until the following Tuesday! so, i waited the 4 days + over a week.


I think if you call Tradesy and state the carrier attempted delivery but they were not home your four days can start on that day of attempted delivery. Hope I made sense.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Prettyn said:


> I think if you call Tradesy and state the carrier attempted delivery but they were not home your four days can start on that day of attempted delivery. Hope I made sense.



hmmm... interesting. worth asking them i suppose, thanks for the idea


----------



## whateve

travelgal16 said:


> That's great news for me! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I recommend her to place a return that way? The item was exactly as described.  She even messaged me saying that she loved the Louboutin heels, but they were simply too small for her.  I feel sorry that they didn't fit her.
> 
> Could it be possible that she files "not as described" and I would receive the item back? I'm just wary of all the possibilities.


It is possible she will claim not as described but you shouldn't lose the claim as long as you described them accurately according to Tradesy's rules. It is important to list the item's size just as it says on the shoe and box. It's not easy because Tradesy forces you to convert European sizes to American, even though that doesn't match the manufacturer's size charts. It is probably not a good idea to include anecdotal information in your listing, such as if they run small or large.

For example, I sold a pair of Guccis that were a size 39. Tradesy's size charts converted it to an 8.5. Gucci's website says a 39 is equal to a size 9. I've never worn a 9 in my life. I'm pretty sure they were closer to a 7.5. I included the actual measurement in inches of the length and width at different parts of the shoe, and mentioned the actual size stated on the shoe.


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> It is possible she will claim not as described but you shouldn't lose the claim as long as you described them accurately according to Tradesy's rules. It is important to list the item's size just as it says on the shoe and box. It's not easy because Tradesy forces you to convert European sizes to American, even though that doesn't match the manufacturer's size charts. It is probably not a good idea to include anecdotal information in your listing, such as if they run small or large.
> 
> For example, I sold a pair of Guccis that were a size 39. Tradesy's size charts converted it to an 8.5. Gucci's website says a 39 is equal to a size 9. I've never worn a 9 in my life. I'm pretty sure they were closer to a 7.5. I included the actual measurement in inches of the length and width at different parts of the shoe, and mentioned the actual size stated on the shoe.



+1 
I always convert EUR sizes according to Tradesy's chart to be safe, but I mention the EUR size in the title and description and include measurements. I had a return for a pair of Louboutins once based on size, but Tradesy handled it, and I still got paid.


----------



## ThisVNchick

quinna said:


> +1
> I always convert EUR sizes according to Tradesy's chart to be safe, but I mention the EUR size in the title and description and include measurements. I had a return for a pair of Louboutins once based on size, but Tradesy handled it, and I still got paid.



I wouldn't list measurements either. If you do, do it via messages if the buyer asks, that way it is not held against you if the buyer files for a return based on the measurements you gave in the listing. I mean, how many us of can truly measure pointy toed shoes accurately? The only measurements I give is the heel height which is much easier to measure and can be shown via a photo. The insole or whatever, I just don't even put it in there. I have had buyers message me to ask me to measure it and I do my best but I always say that I am no professional and that is my closest estimate so buyers proceed with caution. 

But definitely a +1000 on the Tradesy shoe chart if you're listing european sizes- always go off their chart! When in doubt, contact Tradesy via chat and ask them what this size converts to. Then screen shot the conversation so in case they rule against you, you have proof that you were told otherwise!


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> I think if you call Tradesy and state the carrier attempted delivery but they were not home your four days can start on that day of attempted delivery. Hope I made sense.


My buyer picked up the package today so it is all good.


----------



## k5ml3k

For those that ship your items using your own materials, at what price point do you guys ensure the whole amount vs just using the reg $50 insurance that comes with 2-day priority shipping? This is for USPS users, specifically, I guess. Thank you!!


----------



## NANI1972

k5ml3k said:


> For those that ship your items using your own materials, at what price point do you guys ensure the whole amount vs just using the reg $50 insurance that comes with 2-day priority shipping? This is for USPS users, specifically, I guess. Thank you!!




If you were shipping using your own materials printing out your own label I would definitely insured for the full value, unless you're willing to take a chance, especially with usps.


----------



## k5ml3k

NANI1972 said:


> If you were shipping using your own materials printing out your own label I would definitely insured for the full value, unless you're willing to take a chance, especially with usps.




Gotcha, thank you! Just curious how everyone else does it.


----------



## whateve

k5ml3k said:


> For those that ship your items using your own materials, at what price point do you guys ensure the whole amount vs just using the reg $50 insurance that comes with 2-day priority shipping? This is for USPS users, specifically, I guess. Thank you!!


I only use my own postage for items that I can ship cheaper than Tradesy's calculated shipping, so it is primarily those items I can ship first class, so I ship without insurance. They are always under $100 though. For some items, I might use priority flat rate with just the $50 insurance. Once I start paying for more insurance, I'm better off just using their label since that is cheaper. You also have to take into account that Tradesy is charging you 9% on the amount you charge for shipping if you use your own postage.


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> If you were shipping using your own materials printing out your own label I would definitely insured for the full value, unless you're willing to take a chance, especially with usps.



Do you know what do you do when you use Tradesy's shipping label? I've been concerned about this when shipping items worth more than the $100 insurance on their labels.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Do you know what do you do when you use Tradesy's shipping label? I've been concerned about this when shipping items worth more than the $100 insurance on their labels.


I think Tradesy takes care of the insurance for these items.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> My buyer picked up the package today so it is all good.


Great!


----------



## EGBDF

Anyone have another Tradesy seller steal your photos from your own listing? Not someone relisting an item they bought from you. Is hitting the 'report' button enough? I'm assuming this isn't allowed, but I feel like you never know with Tradesy.


----------



## Carrelover

k5ml3k said:


> For those that ship your items using your own materials, at what price point do you guys ensure the whole amount vs just using the reg $50 insurance that comes with 2-day priority shipping? This is for USPS users, specifically, I guess. Thank you!!



I insured each item fully for First Class, Priority and Express, and I used USPS exclusively.


----------



## k5ml3k

Carrelover said:


> I insured each item fully for First Class, Priority and Express, and I used USPS exclusively.




Gotcha, thanks! I use USPS exclusively too and I can't complain. 

It's been awhile since I've sold an item but do your funds get released on the 4th or 5th day after the item was delivered? And does the weekend count? Thank you!


----------



## Joyjoy7

96 hrs, usually to the exact time tracking shows delivered funds are released. It's 4 days, weekends included.


----------



## k5ml3k

Joyjoy7 said:


> 96 hrs, usually to the exact time tracking shows delivered funds are released. It's 4 days, weekends included.




Oh wow, thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## k5ml3k

My item was delivered on Saturday morning but my funds haven't been released. Is it possible that the buyer is making a return or am I just worrying for no reason? I normally don't watch my funds getting released this closely but with the things that you hear and read about, just making me concerned. Thank you!


----------



## Joyjoy7

k5ml3k said:


> My item was delivered on Saturday morning but my funds haven't been released. Is it possible that the buyer is making a return or am I just worrying for no reason? I normally don't watch my funds getting released this closely but with the things that you hear and read about, just making me concerned. Thank you!




You can tell if a return has been requested by going to your "View Transaction History" click on that item and it will tell you the status. When funds will be released and/or if "Buyer Requested Return"


----------



## k5ml3k

Joyjoy7 said:


> You can tell if a return has been requested by going to your "View Transaction History" click on that item and it will tell you the status. When funds will be released and/or if "Buyer Requested Return"




Oh, I see...it's in escrow until tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## knightal

I received a message that simply says "$10" for a $20 item.  I wanted to say "$20" but I don't want to be as rude as they are.  Should I bother to respond?  Can they do anything to my account if I ignore them?


----------



## anthrosphere

knightal said:


> I received a message that simply says "$10" for a $20 item.  I wanted to say "$20" but I don't want to be as rude as they are.  Should I bother to respond?  Can they do anything to my account if I ignore them?



I doubt it. I had a PITA buyer before and I simply ignored her and my account was fine. Don't worry about it. Just ignore her since she is being very rude to you.


----------



## whateve

knightal said:


> I received a message that simply says "$10" for a $20 item.  I wanted to say "$20" but I don't want to be as rude as they are.  Should I bother to respond?  Can they do anything to my account if I ignore them?


Gosh, I hate this! Why don't these people realize that we would be more likely to respond positively to complete sentences and politeness?


----------



## Jessica_TFD

whateve said:


> Gosh, I hate this! Why don't these people realize that we would be more likely to respond positively to complete sentences and politeness?



YES!!! I've had a few offers like that and it irritates me to no end!


----------



## whateve

Here's a weird observation. Nearly all, if not all of my Tradesy sales happen during the middle of the day or early evening when I'm at my computer. It doesn't matter where the buyer is located. I almost always confirm the sale within minutes. 

My ebay sales, on the other hand, almost always occur in the early morning before I'm up, usually between 3 and 6 am Pacific time, even when the buyer is on the west coast. The only exception to this is when the buyer and I have been communicating before the sale.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Here's a weird observation. Nearly all, if not all of my Tradesy sales happen during the middle of the day or early evening when I'm at my computer. It doesn't matter where the buyer is located. I almost always confirm the sale within minutes.
> 
> My ebay sales, on the other hand, almost always occur in the early morning before I'm up, usually between 3 and 6 am Pacific time, even when the buyer is on the west coast. The only exception to this is when the buyer and I have been communicating before the sale.



FunnyI seem to get quite a few sales after midnight/early hours in whatever time zone the buyer is in. I probably notice those more because I used to worry that they would change their mindslate night shopping remorse or something.


----------



## Prettyn

My buyers are at night , I wake up to a sold item in the morning! Great way to start the day!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessica_TFD said:


> YES!!! I've had a few offers like that and it irritates me to no end!



+1

i had one gal sending me one of these offers every single day. she would just increase the 'offer' by like $10. just $1700 the first day, $1710 the next day, it was nuts. i never respond to these things, ever. i wish we could block some buyers or emails.

BUT... after ignoring this person for over a month, she up and bought the item at full price with no coupon!!! it was slightly over 2K, so then i felt bad, like i should have responded at least once to her but i never did, lol


----------



## AnnaFreud

Have you ever had a potential buyer ask you to hold an item? Had someone start off lowballing me on an item. We went back and forth a few times then settled on a price. I notified her when I changed the price and it was promptly sold. Thought the buyer was her but it was someone else. Later I see a message from her asking me to hold it for her because she had to drop her kids off at school.


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> Have you ever had a potential buyer ask you to hold an item? Had someone start off lowballing me on an item. We went back and forth a few times then settled on a price. I notified her when I changed the price and it was promptly sold. Thought the buyer was her but it was someone else. Later I see a message from her asking me to hold it for her because she had to drop her kids off at school.


Oops! I've put something in the title like "Reserved for Sherri" in these cases. It won't stop someone else from buying it if they really want to but you could cancel the sale if you really want to.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> i had one gal sending me one of these offers every single day. she would just increase the 'offer' by like $10. just $1700 the first day, $1710 the next day, it was nuts. i never respond to these things, ever. i wish we could block some buyers or emails.
> 
> BUT... after ignoring this person for over a month, she up and bought the item at full price with no coupon!!! it was slightly over 2K, so then i felt bad, like i should have responded at least once to her but i never did, lol



I think your response was fine.  She realized you weren't playing that game. She wanted it and brought it.


----------



## whateve

I listed an item and it had a love within 5 minutes. I've never seen one that soon. I always assumed my new listings took awhile to be seen.


----------



## EGBDF

So how was everyone's sales in January?
Mine were so so, but then I had another closet clean out (trying to be ruthless with myself) and I had a lot of sales. Compared to what I usually sell anyways, I'm not a big seller. I wonder if more people look at the newly listed items, and then the older ones just get lost in the masses. Especially since the search function is so bad.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> So how was everyone's sales in January?
> Mine were so so, but then I had another closet clean out (trying to be ruthless with myself) and I had a lot of sales. Compared to what I usually sell anyways, I'm not a big seller. I wonder if more people look at the newly listed items, and then the older ones just get lost in the masses. Especially since the search function is so bad.




Mine were great first week if jan (prob due to the coupon code they had going on). No ive been selling 1-2 items a week  thats slow to me


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> So how was everyone's sales in January?
> Mine were so so, but then I had another closet clean out (trying to be ruthless with myself) and I had a lot of sales. Compared to what I usually sell anyways, I'm not a big seller. I wonder if more people look at the newly listed items, and then the older ones just get lost in the masses. Especially since the search function is so bad.


January was good for me. Between all the sites I have listings, I sold something everyday. 9 of those sales were on Tradesy. Nearly everything I sold was low-priced though: SLGs and clothes, not many purses.

I sold an item yesterday that I listed a long time ago so old things sometimes do get seen. I noticed that yesterday when they were featuring Coach, when I used the "new arrivals" search, the first of my items I found was on page 3 and it wasn't one of my most recently listed items. It's a mystery how they arrange the searches.


----------



## jmc3007

I've always shipped using my own devices but am recently more curious about using the shipping label from Tradesy.  just about every item is estimated to cost a little more than $8, no matter value or weight.  that can't be right can it?  

the only time a pair of shoes cost less than Tradesy preprint label is when I'm shipping within my zone, mailing to the opposite coast is at least 3x.  would the post office deem insufficient for postage and charge me more?


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> I've always shipped using my own devices but am recently more curious about using the shipping label from Tradesy.  just about every item is estimated to cost a little more than $8, no matter value or weight.  that can't be right can it?
> 
> the only time a pair of shoes cost less than Tradesy preprint label is when I'm shipping within my zone, mailing to the opposite coast is at least 3x.  would the post office deem insufficient for postage and charge me more?


Yes, Tradesy's labels are almost always $8.27. For me, it is almost always cheaper to use their label, except for those times when my package is under a pound or can fit in a flat rate envelope. I can't think of any reason not to use their labels most of the time. The post office won't charge you more if you use their label. It covers everything, including insurance. Tradesy has a contract with commercial pricing.


----------



## paula3boys

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Mine were great first week if jan (prob due to the coupon code they had going on). No ive been selling 1-2 items a week  thats slow to me




I'd be happy with at least 1-2 per week!


----------



## Prettyn

The tradesy Chanel sale ends at midnight! That was a very short sale!!


----------



## aga5

For those of you that have sold a lot on Tradesy, what are your best selling items or brands? Tia


----------



## AnnaFreud

aga5 said:


> For those of you that have sold a lot on Tradesy, what are your best selling items or brands? Tia




Great question. I want to know too!


----------



## nicole0612

aga5 said:


> For those of you that have sold a lot on Tradesy, what are your best selling items or brands? Tia




The best selling for me is Louis Vuitton. Second is Chanel.


----------



## whateve

aga5 said:


> For those of you that have sold a lot on Tradesy, what are your best selling items or brands? Tia


I sell mostly Coach so I don't know how well other brands sell. I've sold a few things of other brands, including Gucci, Fossil and Brighton. Purses tend to sell the best. I've sold a few keychains. I think they would sell better if Tradesy had a category for them.


----------



## FashionCollect

speedygirl45 said:


> Bagriculture is definitely on both ebay and tradesy. To have that many items though on two sites, oh my gosh! Unless Tradesy is watching for what they sell on ebay and changing their inventory on Tradesy


Bagriculture is just taking photos from eBay and listing items he doesn't have on Tradesy. Now the markets flooded with overpriced ebay goods because of them and it makes everyone on tradesy look bad. Is this good for those for you who sell on Tradesy?


----------



## luv2run41

nicole0612 said:


> The best selling for me is Louis Vuitton. Second is Chanel.


 Me too, but I have to say nothing was moving for a few weeks then Chanel went on sale yesterday and three of my bags sold.  I really think people wait for the sales.


----------



## luv2run41

Anyone have a seller cancel the sale because they didn't understand how the Tradesy Sales work? I purchased a Chanel bag on the sale last night, and the seller relisted this morning (when the sale is over) completely not understanding how the sale works. I was so excited to get the bag about 500 off, then this morning she relisted it again explaining she didn't want to lose so much on the bag since it was put on sale, without her permission.  I tried to explain Tradesy absorbs the difference and asked if she would please call customer service so they could explain this to her.  I think she will still cancel the transaction on me  I am thinking I might call customer service and see if I can buy the bag at the new price and then they can make an adjustment that way she won't be so nervous.


----------



## EGBDF

luv2run41 said:


> Anyone have a seller cancel the sale because they didn't understand how the Tradesy Sales work? I purchased a Chanel bag on the sale last night, and the seller relisted this morning (when the sale is over) completely not understanding how the sale works. I was so excited to get the bag about 500 off, then this morning she relisted it again explaining she didn't want to lose so much on the bag since it was put on sale, without her permission.  I tried to explain Tradesy absorbs the difference and asked if she would please call customer service so they could explain this to her.  I think she will still cancel the transaction on me  I am thinking I might call customer service and see if I can buy the bag at the new price and then they can make an adjustment that way she won't be so nervous.



wow, Tradesy makes it so easy to see how much your payout will be as a seller.


----------



## Joyjoy7

I sold six things a week ago, not during any sale, four Chanel, a Balenciaga and a Vuitton. I only sold one Chanel  item during yesterdays sale tho &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## paula3boys

aga5 said:


> For those of you that have sold a lot on Tradesy, what are your best selling items or brands? Tia




My Tiffany jewelry sells quickest after listing


----------



## nicole0612

luv2run41 said:


> Me too, but I have to say nothing was moving for a few weeks then Chanel went on sale yesterday and three of my bags sold.  I really think people wait for the sales.




That is very true. My items only sell really well when Tradesy has a sale. Otherwise it is fairly slow, but I still get a lot of messages for my LV and Chanel items asking for more photos or if I can reduce the price, so the interest is definitelythere on those brands.


----------



## EGBDF

Tradesy's page about selling must be accurate-bags are most popular-LV, Chanel, Coach;
clothing is least popular


----------



## aga5

Thank you everyone for feedback.  I am still testing the waters with Tradesy, I loved shop-hers.  I sold my first LV bag on Tradesy, after it took forever to get the shipping kit, the buyer requested a return for not as described.  I am very curious to see what Tradesy says about it, I tried to be pretty descriptive and included photos, I also indicated that I can add photos if someone needs more.  The whole process has been pretty daunting, I sent my bag out on the 14th of January and still have yet to get paid for it[emoji17].


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Yes, Tradesy's labels are almost always $8.27. For me, it is almost always cheaper to use their label, except for those times when my package is under a pound or can fit in a flat rate envelope. I can't think of any reason not to use their labels most of the time. The post office won't charge you more if you use their label. It covers everything, including insurance. Tradesy has a contract with commercial pricing.


with the recent postal price increases, no more online discount etc, I will do just that and use their labels instead.  also I could have sworn that the $8.27 cost is a recent departure from the past, maybe 5-6 months ago where I remembered seeing Tradesy labels costing comparable to USPS.com site.

also would anyone know if their label is formatted to print on self adhesive shipping labels?  many thanks


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> with the recent postal price increases, no more online discount etc, I will do just that and use their labels instead.  also I could have sworn that the $8.27 cost is a recent departure from the past, maybe 5-6 months ago where I remembered seeing Tradesy labels costing comparable to USPS.com site.
> 
> also would anyone know if their label is formatted to print on self adhesive shipping labels?  many thanks


It used to be more expensive. The prices weren't based on weight but on the price of the item. A $500 purse cost over $35 in shipping. 

I don't think they will fit on self adhesive labels. You might be able to resize them to fit on your label paper. They are big if you print them as is, about 8 x 5.5 inches. They also look a little fuzzy, like a bad photocopy.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> That is one of my issues with Tradesy. On ebay I can see how many views I have had so at least I know someone is looking at it, but on Tradesy I only know how many people have favorited my item. I sold 6 items on Tradesy in January but only one was over $100. I think people are waiting for a sale.
> 
> I had a potential buyer contact me before Christmas, asking for a discounted price on something. I reduced the price on my item but she didn't buy. So I raised it back up after a few days. Then last week, she contacts me again and wants the same deal, only this time she wants to buy 4 of my items. So I created a package listing for her with a discount, and she ignored it. I really, really wish there was a way to block her on Tradesy.





EGBDF said:


> To the first part-I agree! The search function is also so terrible, that I don't know if I should lower my prices on some things, or if no one is even looking at them. In which case the price wouldn't matter.
> Do you mind pm-ing me the potential buyer's username so I can be aware?


Remember this buyer? I think she just purchased one of my items. She didn't ask for a deal, but I listed it at a really good price. It's impossible to tell for sure but she has the same first name and last initial. On the sale confirmation email, her Tradesy ID wasn't the same as her name. It was like the name of a shop but she doesn't have any listings.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Remember this buyer? I think she just purchased one of my items. She didn't ask for a deal, but I listed it at a really good price. It's impossible to tell for sure but she has the same first name and last initial. On the sale confirmation email, her Tradesy ID wasn't the same as her name. It was like the name of a shop but she doesn't have any listings.



It's so confusing when the closet names can be changed, or more than one closet can have the same name.
What are you going to do?


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> Yes, Tradesy's labels are almost always $8.27. For me, it is almost always cheaper to use their label, except for those times when my package is under a pound or can fit in a flat rate envelope. I can't think of any reason not to use their labels most of the time. The post office won't charge you more if you use their label. It covers everything, including insurance. Tradesy has a contract with commercial pricing.


Is USPS Priority boxes by weight ok to use with Tradesy's $8.27 shipping rate or our own boxes? Thank you.


----------



## EGBDF

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Is USPS Priority boxes by weight ok to use with Tradesy's $8.27 shipping rate or our own boxes? Thank you.



Yes, I use the USPS priority boxes whenever I can. Tradesy's label is priority shipping so it's fine.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

EGBDF said:


> Yes, I use the USPS priority boxes whenever I can. Tradesy's label is priority shipping so it's fine.


Thank you.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> Yes, I use the USPS priority boxes whenever I can. Tradesy's label is priority shipping so it's fine.




May I ask how many Tradesy items you sold and used a priority box for? That sounds amazing but im nervous as i did this once with an ebay label and it was sent back to me!


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> It's so confusing when the closet names can be changed, or more than one closet can have the same name.
> What are you going to do?


I shipped it. I can't prove it was the same buyer and she didn't actually do anything egregious. She was just annoying in asking for a discount multiple times and then disappearing when I revised the listing for her. 


oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Is USPS Priority boxes by weight ok to use with Tradesy's $8.27 shipping rate or our own boxes? Thank you.


Yes, you can use priority boxes but you can't use flat rate boxes. Only the ones that just say "mailing box."


AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> May I ask how many Tradesy items you sold and used a priority box for? That sounds amazing but im nervous as i did this once with an ebay label and it was sent back to me!


I'm confused as to why your package was returned to you. Did you buy the right amount of postage? Was there a problem with the label? You can only use a priority box for with a priority label. If you tried to ship something parcel select or first class in a priority box, that isn't allowed. Or you bought postage that didn't match the type of box, like flat rate for a regular mailing box, or a weight calculated label on a flat rate box. Tradesy shipping is priority so a priority box is appropriate, but you can't use a flat rate box or a regional rate box.

ETA: I've shipped 100s of packages over the years in priority and priority flat rate boxes on ebay. I've shipped about 30-35 on Tradesy.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I shipped it. I can't prove it was the same buyer and she didn't actually do anything egregious. She was just annoying in asking for a discount multiple times and then disappearing when I revised the listing for her.



I'm sure it'll work out ok and at least Tradesy is a little less worrisome than ebay as far as returns.

I just noticed that all of my 8.27 shipping fees have been changed to 8.50. I know it's not much of a difference but I don't think they've ever changed the shipping fees in a current listing and I don't like that.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I'm sure it'll work out ok and at least Tradesy is a little less worrisome than ebay as far as returns.
> 
> I just noticed that all of my 8.27 shipping fees have been changed to 8.50. I know it's not much of a difference but I don't think they've ever changed the shipping fees in a current listing and I don't like that.


Oh I see that too! I thought I would be clever on a few of mine and I set the price so it would come out to a round number when the $8.27 was added on. Now they are just a weird price. Yeah, they've never changed it on current listings before.


----------



## EGBDF

Tradesy has updated the shipping fees description. It's nice to see that they're trying to make it more clear. (I saw this by clicking on a banner at the top of my Tradesy page)


----------



## stylin76

I just opened a tradesy account and sold very well I feel safer selling there more then eBay to be honest


----------



## paula3boys

Tradesy has not had chat available all day even though it was during business hours. They aren't answering their phone either. They take forever to reply to e-mails. A bit frustrated.


----------



## aga5

I'm ecstatic, after 3 nerve wrecking weeks after shipping my gently loved LV bag, and having buyer claim not as described( I was afraid she might try to pull a  bag swap, etc maybe I have just read too many nightmare stories in the eBay forums). my funds are available.  &#128579;[emoji4][emoji51]


----------



## *MJ*

I made my first tradesy purchase of a DVF dress on 1/20...the seller confirmed the order a few days later, but never shipped. I messaged the seller on 1/29 asking for tracking and got no reply. It has now been two weeks and nothing, so I emailed tradesy (since they don't answer the phone or chat all day) and received a reply that they have an invalid tracking number, but not to worry since they haven't released my funds to the seller yet, and that maybe I should reach out to the seller!! Seriously? I did and was ignored!
So I messaged back and told them I no longer want to deal with this unreliable and unresponsive seller, and to cancel the order and refund me. Ugh, this sucks.


----------



## gnourtmat

Their app on iPhone is a complete joke. It keeps showing that I have one unread message or task. When i open the app, NOTHING.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

aga5 said:


> I'm ecstatic, after 3 nerve wrecking weeks after shipping my gently loved LV bag, and having buyer claim not as described( I was afraid she might try to pull a  bag swap, etc maybe I have just read too many nightmare stories in the eBay forums). my funds are available.  &#128579;[emoji4][emoji51]


I'm happy for you.  That sale was nerve wrecking.  Yea for happy endings to your sale.



*MJ* said:


> I made my first tradesy purchase of a DVF dress on 1/20...the seller confirmed the order a few days later, but never shipped. I messaged the seller on 1/29 asking for tracking and got no reply. It has now been two weeks and nothing, so I emailed tradesy (since they don't answer the phone or chat all day) and received a reply that they have an invalid tracking number, but not to worry since they haven't released my funds to the seller yet, and that maybe I should reach out to the seller!! Seriously? I did and was ignored!
> So I messaged back and told them I no longer want to deal with this unreliable and unresponsive seller, and to cancel the order and refund me. Ugh, this sucks.



The seller seems not to want to commit to her sell.  That sucks, you deserve a seller that fulfills their responsibility.


----------



## etsonis

Can anyone tell me how long it should take a seller to confirm a purchase? I may be being impatient since it's only been 2 days. Also if they haven't can I cancel the order? Should I contact Tradesy or Paypal? Thanks for your help.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I shipped it. I can't prove it was the same buyer and she didn't actually do anything egregious. She was just annoying in asking for a discount multiple times and then disappearing when I revised the listing for her.
> 
> Yes, you can use priority boxes but you can't use flat rate boxes. Only the ones that just say "mailing box."
> 
> I'm confused as to why your package was returned to you. Did you buy the right amount of postage? Was there a problem with the label? You can only use a priority box for with a priority label. If you tried to ship something parcel select or first class in a priority box, that isn't allowed. Or you bought postage that didn't match the type of box, like flat rate for a regular mailing box, or a weight calculated label on a flat rate box. Tradesy shipping is priority so a priority box is appropriate, but you can't use a flat rate box or a regional rate box.
> 
> ETA: I've shipped 100s of packages over the years in priority and priority flat rate boxes on ebay. I've shipped about 30-35 on Tradesy.


Thanks!


----------



## Joyjoy7

etsonis said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it should take a seller to confirm a purchase? I may be being impatient since it's only been 2 days. Also if they haven't can I cancel the order? Should I contact Tradesy or Paypal? Thanks for your help.




Tradesy has changed the timing to confirm a sale to three days. (It used to be five days) so you won't be tied up as long. I would give it a bit longer.


----------



## *MJ*

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I'm happy for you.  That sale was nerve wrecking.  Yea for happy endings to your sale.
> 
> 
> 
> The seller seems not to want to commit to her sell.  That sucks, you deserve a seller that fulfills their responsibility.



Tradesy did cancel the sale and sent me a refund. I'm glad it's done, but still a bit disappointed since I really wanted that dress.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Remember this buyer? I think she just purchased one of my items. She didn't ask for a deal, but I listed it at a really good price. It's impossible to tell for sure but she has the same first name and last initial. On the sale confirmation email, her Tradesy ID wasn't the same as her name. It was like the name of a shop but she doesn't have any listings.





EGBDF said:


> It's so confusing when the closet names can be changed, or more than one closet can have the same name.
> What are you going to do?


It turned out it is the same buyer. When I looked at my messages before, the older ones showed her previous name but now they all have the same name. She must have changed her closet name even though she doesn't sell. She sent me a message telling me she loves my closet and plans on buying more. She hasn't gotten her first purchase yet so we shall see.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> It turned out it is the same buyer. When I looked at my messages before, the older ones showed her previous name but now they all have the same name. She must have changed her closet name even though she doesn't sell. She sent me a message telling me she loves my closet and plans on buying more. She hasn't gotten her first purchase yet so we shall see.



Well, it could work out to be a good thing for both of you then! I think from reading your previous posts that you describe your items very accurately, so at least if she ends up not liking it she would just return it to Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Well, it could work out to be a good thing for both of you then! I think from reading your previous posts that you describe your items very accurately, so at least if she ends up not liking it she would just return it to Tradesy.


Maybe. I wouldn't have picked this item she bought if I wanted to impress a buyer. I described it accurately but it isn't in very good condition. She probably bought it because of the price. Of course, I've had buyers rave about things I thought were in horrible condition. If she decides she still wants more of my items, she'll be pleasantly surprised at how much nicer they are. 

I don't have much luck with repeat business. I'll sell something to a buyer and they'll love it. Then they'll think that everything I sell will be as perfect. Eventually they'll get something that isn't quite as wonderful and they stop thinking I can do no wrong. Last month I sold 4 things to one buyer in 3 separate transactions. She sent me a message after the last one telling me that she really liked it, but the first one was still her favorite. I could have told her that. I don't make the products; I just sell them.


----------



## MecoPoco

I'm very sorry to have to join this discussion again after going into hiding for several months.... but I just can't hold back any longer.... TRADESY IS THE DEVIL'S PLAYGROUND!  I say that tongue in cheek... but it is the most horrible website in all my years shopping and selling online than any other experience I've ever had.  BUYERS AND SELLERS BEWARE!  That's all I'm going to say right now because I'm tired and need to go to sleep.  But I have much more to report here later.... UNBELIEVABLE EXPERIENCES.... All my friends and neighbors are encouraging me to get my attorney involved..... now with that off my chest, I'm going to bed now.... nitey nite all....


----------



## SweetDaisy05

MecoPoco said:


> I'm very sorry to have to join this discussion again after going into hiding for several months.... but I just can't hold back any longer.... TRADESY IS THE DEVIL'S PLAYGROUND!  I say that tongue in cheek... but it is the most horrible website in all my years shopping and selling online than any other experience I've ever had.  BUYERS AND SELLERS BEWARE!  That's all I'm going to say right now because I'm tired and need to go to sleep.  But I have much more to report here later.... UNBELIEVABLE EXPERIENCES.... All my friends and neighbors are encouraging me to get my attorney involved..... now with that off my chest, I'm going to bed now.... nitey nite all....



What!  You drop a little tea (your story), and then you just run off. :doggie: I'll be back!   I hope you feel better after your nap.   My experiences with Tradesy has been good.  No big gripes from me!


----------



## paula3boys

MecoPoco said:


> I'm very sorry to have to join this discussion again after going into hiding for several months.... but I just can't hold back any longer.... TRADESY IS THE DEVIL'S PLAYGROUND!  I say that tongue in cheek... but it is the most horrible website in all my years shopping and selling online than any other experience I've ever had.  BUYERS AND SELLERS BEWARE!  That's all I'm going to say right now because I'm tired and need to go to sleep.  But I have much more to report here later.... UNBELIEVABLE EXPERIENCES.... All my friends and neighbors are encouraging me to get my attorney involved..... now with that off my chest, I'm going to bed now.... nitey nite all....




A bit vague. Hopefully you give more info because while we have all had complaints, none have been lawsuit worthy


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> A bit vague


+1

I've been very happy with Tradesy.


----------



## EGBDF

LV is on sale now.
1-the discountts range from 10-25% off from what I looked at. Is that new? I guess I've only seen the 10% off and then the coupons.
2-almost all of the lv I clicked on were one of the bag riculture closets


----------



## rhlewis

MecoPoco said:


> I'm very sorry to have to join this discussion again after going into hiding for several months.... but I just can't hold back any longer.... TRADESY IS THE DEVIL'S PLAYGROUND!  I say that tongue in cheek... but it is the most horrible website in all my years shopping and selling online than any other experience I've ever had.  BUYERS AND SELLERS BEWARE!  That's all I'm going to say right now because I'm tired and need to go to sleep.  But I have much more to report here later.... UNBELIEVABLE EXPERIENCES.... All my friends and neighbors are encouraging me to get my attorney involved..... now with that off my chest, I'm going to bed now.... nitey nite all....




Hmm. Curious to hear what your issue was/is. My experiences have been fairly pleasant. Both buying and selling. The only time I had to return something was when I tried to purchase a preloved Totally GM. The buyer didn't describe the item in full detail. There were ink stains all inside the bag (she said the inside was stain free) and one of the straps was ripped pretty bad where it attached to the bag and she did not include that in the description or in pics. Luckily tradesy refunded my money, no problem.


----------



## BeenBurned

MecoPoco said:


> I'm very sorry to have to join this discussion again after going into hiding for several months.... but I just can't hold back any longer.... TRADESY IS THE DEVIL'S PLAYGROUND!  I say that tongue in cheek... but it is the most horrible website in all my years shopping and selling online than any other experience I've ever had.  BUYERS AND SELLERS BEWARE!  That's all I'm going to say right now because I'm tired and need to go to sleep.  But I have much more to report here later.... UNBELIEVABLE EXPERIENCES.... All my friends and neighbors are encouraging me to get my attorney involved..... now with that off my chest, I'm going to bed now.... nitey nite all....


You've sure piqued my curiosity.

I hope you return with details!


----------



## luv2run41

I have one LV bag listed and it wasn't put on sale but some of the LV bags are on sale. I am not sure how they choose which bags they place on sale. Anyone selling any LV now that were included in the sale today? Thank you


----------



## luv2run41

MecoPoco said:


> I'm very sorry to have to join this discussion again after going into hiding for several months.... but I just can't hold back any longer.... TRADESY IS THE DEVIL'S PLAYGROUND!  I say that tongue in cheek... but it is the most horrible website in all my years shopping and selling online than any other experience I've ever had.  BUYERS AND SELLERS BEWARE!  That's all I'm going to say right now because I'm tired and need to go to sleep.  But I have much more to report here later.... UNBELIEVABLE EXPERIENCES.... All my friends and neighbors are encouraging me to get my attorney involved..... now with that off my chest, I'm going to bed now.... nitey nite all....


 I will be interested in what happened. I have had a few things happen lately too.


----------



## MecoPoco

luv2run41 said:


> I will be interested in what happened. I have had a few things happen lately too.



When I have time, I'll post more details.  Right now I'm swamped and need to focus.  I didn't realize the problems until it was too late.  I admit, I need to be more proactive because I based their reputation on what people were saying here, but yesterday I found the BBB reports.  And, another site called Pissed Off or something like that and Rip Off reports, too. Wish I had done more homework before doing business with them.  It's a pathetic situation.  But, I'll work it out, just will NEVER use that site to buy or list again.  EVER!!!!


----------



## PikaboICU

MecoPoco said:


> When I have time, I'll post more details.  Right now I'm swamped and need to focus.  I didn't realize the problems until it was too late.  I admit, I need to be more proactive because I based their reputation on what people were saying here, but yesterday I found the BBB reports.  And, another site called Pissed Off or something like that and Rip Off reports, too. Wish I had done more homework before doing business with them.  It's a pathetic situation.  But, I'll work it out, just will NEVER use that site to buy or list again.  EVER!!!!



Ahhh Pissedconsumer.com I know the site and you shouldn't let that sway your opinion. They do NOT vet posters and often ONE person will post many times.. I've read through entire threads there (on other companies not Tradsey) so many angry people, however, my dealings with the company was very good.Ex employees and even competitors have been known to post online complaints, a multitude of them actually. 

There will always be complaints & unhappy customers, if you look you can find them about every business. I choose to judge a business for myself, based on my own dealings with them. 

I'm not trying to downplay whatever bad transactions you've had with Tradesy but if you're basing your opinion on Internet complaints- well, I think that's a bit unfair.
I've been buying from Tradesy for over a year, at least a dozen transactions and all but one was great. The one bad one was due to the SELLER cancelling & wasn't Tradesy's fault. 

I hope that you will return & qualify your accusation with your own personal experience.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Ahhh Pissedconsumer.com I know the site and you shouldn't let that sway your opinion. They do NOT vet posters and often ONE person will post many times.. I've read through entire threads there (on other companies not Tradsey) so many angry people, however, my dealings with the company was very good.Ex employees and even competitors have been known to post online complaints, a multitude of them actually.
> 
> There will always be complaints & unhappy customers, if you look you can find them about every business. I choose to judge a business for myself, based on my own dealings with them.
> 
> I'm not trying to downplay whatever bad transactions you've had with Tradesy but if you're basing your opinion on Internet complaints- well, I think that's a bit unfair.
> I've been buying from Tradesy for over a year, at least a dozen transactions and all but one was great. The one bad one was due to the SELLER cancelling & wasn't Tradesy's fault.
> 
> I hope that you will return & qualify your accusation with your own personal experience.


I agree completely!

I've bought about 10 things and sold over 40. Not one problem, except for a buyer cancelling. Fingers crossed.


----------



## paula3boys

Funny how the person posts two vague things about it and no details. Why even post till you can give details then?!


----------



## MecoPoco

Sorry.  I probably shouldn't have said anything until I was ready to disclose details because you are right there's good and bad everywhere.  And seeing their banner ads on this site indicates they pay for advertising here.  The Purse Forum shouldn't bite the hand that feeds them.  Or, maybe even nibble on a finger!  hehehehe 

Please understand I'm NOT basing my opinions on what is posted here on the BBB or other complaint sites. My experiences are first hand direct dealings as a buyer and seller. I will confirm though many of the complaints I've read actually happened to me too.  So don't just blow them off.  They probably really happened exactly as written in the complaints.  

A few of my close friends told me not to get into details right now.  So I'll just lay low again.... I do enjoy reading all the posts from this thread especially those from regular end users like myself.    

We all have our own personal opinions and experiences... my personal direct dealings with Tradesy uncovered some very dishonest, unethical, shady business practices. A few Tradesy employees tried to warn me but I was too trusting and naive to understand.  Now I get it but just a little too late. 

Our family now refers to them as "Shadesy."


----------



## SweetDaisy05

MecoPoco said:


> Sorry.  I probably shouldn't have said anything until I was ready to disclose details because you are right there's good and bad everywhere.  And seeing their banner ads on this site indicates they pay for advertising here.  The Purse Forum shouldn't bite the hand that feeds them.  Or, maybe even nibble on a finger!  hehehehe
> 
> Please understand I'm NOT basing my opinions on what is posted here on the BBB or other complaint sites. My experiences are first hand direct dealings as a buyer and seller. I will confirm though many of the complaints I've read actually happened to me too.  So don't just blow them off.  They probably really happened exactly as written in the complaints.
> 
> A few of my close friends told me not to get into details right now.  So I'll just lay low again.... I do enjoy reading all the posts from this thread especially those from regular end users like myself.
> 
> We all have our own personal opinions and experiences... my personal direct dealings with Tradesy uncovered some very dishonest, unethical, shady business practices. A few Tradesy employees tried to warn me but I was too trusting and naive to understand.  Now I get it but just a little too late.
> 
> Our family now refers to them as "Shadesy."


I am saddened to hear about you not having positive experience with Tradesy.  I hope you are made whole.  I don't understand your situation, but I believe you had bad experiences. I just don't like reading incomplete stories before forming an opinion; however, I understand why you can't say much.  Good luck!  I'm selling one bag there.  I actually like Tradesy more than EBay and consignment stores.
When I first started selling on Tradesy, they put all the brand's items on sale.  Now, they mostly pick and choose.  I don't know how they pick. I have my theories, but I'm going to keep those to myself for now.


----------



## Prettyn

I have several LV items on Tradesy but none of mine are on sale.:cry::cry:


----------



## Roku

MecoPoco said:


> Sorry.  I probably shouldn't have said anything until I was ready to disclose details because you are right there's good and bad everywhere.  And seeing their banner ads on this site indicates they pay for advertising here.  The Purse Forum shouldn't bite the hand that feeds them.  Or, maybe even nibble on a finger!  hehehehe
> 
> Please understand I'm NOT basing my opinions on what is posted here on the BBB or other complaint sites. My experiences are first hand direct dealings as a buyer and seller. I will confirm though many of the complaints I've read actually happened to me too.  So don't just blow them off.  They probably really happened exactly as written in the complaints.
> 
> A few of my close friends told me not to get into details right now.  So I'll just lay low again.... I do enjoy reading all the posts from this thread especially those from regular end users like myself.
> 
> We all have our own personal opinions and experiences... my personal direct dealings with Tradesy uncovered some very dishonest, unethical, shady business practices. A few Tradesy employees tried to warn me but I was too trusting and naive to understand.  Now I get it but just a little too late.
> 
> Our family now refers to them as "Shadesy."



In case it helps it's Google that the advertisers are paying, not TPF, and TPF gets paid by google for allowing banner ads for related content. TPF doesn't control what type of ads or whose ads are being displayed but it's relevant content by those who pay Google. So there is no "partnership" of any kind.


----------



## rhlewis

luv2run41 said:


> I have one LV bag listed and it wasn't put on sale but some of the LV bags are on sale. I am not sure how they choose which bags they place on sale. Anyone selling any LV now that were included in the sale today? Thank you




I'm not completely certain, but I think the LV's that are on sale today are the ones that tradesy is selling themselves. Or "reselling", if that makes sense. Perhaps bags they have acquired through returns for instance. If you notice, most (if not all) will say "next day shipping." This makes me think it's them bc they can guarantee next day shipping. Also, if you look at who is selling the item, it should be one of tradesy's closets.


----------



## whateve

rhlewis said:


> I'm not completely certain, but I think the LV's that are on sale today are the ones that tradesy is selling themselves. Or "reselling", if that makes sense. Perhaps bags they have acquired through returns for instance. If you notice, most (if not all) will say "next day shipping." This makes me think it's them bc they can guarantee next day shipping. Also, if you look at who is selling the item, it should be one of tradesy's closets.


There are also certain high powered sellers that they promote. These are included in the next day shipping guarantee. Even though I ship next day, my listings aren't eligible for this since I'm not one of their big sellers.


----------



## calflu

Many businesses surprisingly have lousy BBB ratings when I check them online.


For example, Fashionphile has lousy BBB rating and I personally had a really bad experience with my first and only consignment with them while most members praised their services (which was why I consigned with them at first place!!) 


I'm hoping whatever experience you will be sharing will be based on facts and not baseless accusation like TPF & Tradesy affliction just based on ad placement. 

It seems all your posts are positive about eBay and didn't you decide not to sell on Tradesy based on one of your old posts? Curious to hear your story 





MecoPoco said:


> Sorry.  I probably shouldn't have said anything until I was ready to disclose details because you are right there's good and bad everywhere.  And seeing their banner ads on this site indicates they pay for advertising here.  The Purse Forum shouldn't bite the hand that feeds them.  Or, maybe even nibble on a finger!  hehehehe
> 
> Please understand I'm NOT basing my opinions on what is posted here on the BBB or other complaint sites. My experiences are first hand direct dealings as a buyer and seller. I will confirm though many of the complaints I've read actually happened to me too.  So don't just blow them off.  They probably really happened exactly as written in the complaints.
> 
> A few of my close friends told me not to get into details right now.  So I'll just lay low again.... I do enjoy reading all the posts from this thread especially those from regular end users like myself.
> 
> We all have our own personal opinions and experiences... my personal direct dealings with Tradesy uncovered some very dishonest, unethical, shady business practices. A few Tradesy employees tried to warn me but I was too trusting and naive to understand.  Now I get it but just a little too late.
> 
> Our family now refers to them as "Shadesy."







Roku said:


> In case it helps it's Google that the advertisers are paying, not TPF, and TPF gets paid by google for allowing banner ads for related content. TPF doesn't control what type of ads or whose ads are being displayed but it's relevant content by those who pay Google. So there is no "partnership" of any kind.


----------



## paula3boys

MecoPoco said:


> Sorry.  I probably shouldn't have said anything until I was ready to disclose details because you are right there's good and bad everywhere.  And seeing their banner ads on this site indicates they pay for advertising here.  The Purse Forum shouldn't bite the hand that feeds them.  Or, maybe even nibble on a finger!  hehehehe
> 
> Please understand I'm NOT basing my opinions on what is posted here on the BBB or other complaint sites. My experiences are first hand direct dealings as a buyer and seller. I will confirm though many of the complaints I've read actually happened to me too.  So don't just blow them off.  They probably really happened exactly as written in the complaints.
> 
> A few of my close friends told me not to get into details right now.  So I'll just lay low again.... I do enjoy reading all the posts from this thread especially those from regular end users like myself.
> 
> We all have our own personal opinions and experiences... my personal direct dealings with Tradesy uncovered some very dishonest, unethical, shady business practices. A few Tradesy employees tried to warn me but I was too trusting and naive to understand.  Now I get it but just a little too late.
> 
> Our family now refers to them as "Shadesy."




Why get people curious only to not post the details after saying you would though? It's not like anyone has your personal information. 

Not directed just to you, but people shouldn't vague post and talk badly about any person or business if they won't share details. Just my two cents. Seems like it is meant only to rile people up.


----------



## PikaboICU

MecoPoco said:


> Sorry.  I probably shouldn't have said anything until I was ready to disclose details because you are right there's good and bad everywhere.  And seeing their banner ads on this site indicates they pay for advertising here.  The Purse Forum shouldn't bite the hand that feeds them.  Or, maybe even nibble on a finger!  hehehehe
> 
> Please understand I'm NOT basing my opinions on what is posted here on the BBB or other complaint sites. My experiences are first hand direct dealings as a buyer and seller. I will confirm though many of the complaints I've read actually happened to me too.  So don't just blow them off.  They probably really happened exactly as written in the complaints.
> 
> *A few of my close friends told me not to get into details right now.  So I'll just lay low again.... I do enjoy reading all the posts from this thread especially those from regular end users like myself.   *
> 
> We all have our own personal opinions and experiences... my personal direct dealings with Tradesy uncovered some very dishonest, unethical, shady business practices. A few Tradesy employees tried to warn me but I was too trusting and naive to understand.  Now I get it but just a little too late.
> 
> Our family now refers to them as "Shadesy."



Then perhaps it would have been better to not post anything at all.

As already pointed out, nobody knows your personal details, you're just a random name on the Net so there can be no backlash or compromise of any "case" you might have.

I can sympathize with people that have been ripped off on the Net, it's happened to me, not by Tradesy but it's happened. But to come post a bunch of hyperbole & conjecture with nothing to back it up is extremely unfair.
Many of us have had great dealings with Tradesy, some have had bad experiences, sharing BOTH to educate others that are considering doing business with them, is why this thread was created. If you have a valid reason to warn others then do it. 
But to throw out accusations without anything to substantiate them,, is- well it's shadey.

As of a few months ago you posted you had never dealt with them and now you claim you've had bad experiences as both a buyer & seller.. The magnitude of which you're threatening an attorney.. 
It all seems a bit over the top.


----------



## BeenBurned

MecoPoco said:


> I admit, I need to be more proactive because I based their reputation on what people were saying here, but yesterday I found the BBB reports.  And, another site called Pissed Off or something like that and Rip Off reports, too.





PikaboICU said:


> Ahhh Pissedconsumer.com I know the site and you shouldn't let that sway your opinion. They do NOT vet posters and often ONE person will post many times.



Google can offer a wealth of information, much of it useful but much of it a bunch of .

In fact, there's a lively discussion in another thread on this very forum from someone who found a bunch of complaints about TPF in a google search and came here with guns drawn and ready for a fight. It turns out that those posts she'd found were posted by disenchanted sellers of fakes who were ticked off because they were outed. 

And with regard to the quantity of posts on the same subject, many of those posts were made by one person with an unlimited supply of aliases. 





Roku said:


> In case it helps it's Google that the advertisers are paying, not TPF, and TPF gets paid by google for allowing banner ads for related content. TPF doesn't control what type of ads or whose ads are being displayed but it's relevant content by those who pay Google. So there is no "partnership" of any kind.


I just want to comment that there have been occasions where banner ads have been for companies/sites that sell fakes and although TPF doesn't control that they got there, they do have the ability to block or remove ads that contradict with their beliefs. 

(Correction is welcome if this is incorrect info.)


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Google can offer a wealth of information, much of it useful but much of it a bunch of .
> 
> In fact, there's a lively discussion in another thread on this very forum from someone who found a bunch of complaints about TPF in a google search and came here with guns drawn and ready for a fight. It turns out that those posts she'd found were posted by disenchanted sellers of fakes who were ticked off because they were outed.
> 
> And with regard to the quantity of posts on the same subject, many of those posts were made by one person with an unlimited supply of aliases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to comment that there have been occasions where banner ads have been for companies/sites that sell fakes and although TPF doesn't control that they got there, they do have the ability to block or remove ads that contradict with their beliefs.
> 
> (Correction is welcome if this is incorrect info.)





Agree!
One thing I can say about the ads is; depending on the browser a person uses, the ads are often based on your posts, the subject of the forum/thread you're on and your recent browsing history.
I keep getting ads for RealReal, Tradesy and a few others. 
Normally there's a report button so if a site for fakes is advertising, it can be clicked & reported..
If the discussion is fakes it might actually trigger the ads for those "replica"  bags.

Love that emote BTW LOL


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Agree!
> One thing I can say about the ads is; depending on the browser a person uses, the ads are often based on your posts, the subject of the forum/thread you're on and your recent browsing history.
> I keep getting ads for RealReal, Tradesy and a few others.
> Normally there's a report button so if a site for fakes is advertising, it can be clicked & reported..
> If the discussion is fakes it might actually trigger the ads for those "replica"  bags.
> 
> Love that emote BTW LOL


Exactly. I'll see ads for my own listings because that is where I've been. If I look at a shopping website, later an ad for it will show up for me.


----------



## Joyjoy7

In 1.5 years selling on Tradesy and over 130+ transactions I've had very few issues, maybe three and two were buyers w false claims that ultimately were banned. I have found them to be 99% wonderful!!Always having my back if needed....
There is only one worth mentioning. I've posted about this before....and tho it's been resolved favorably it still troubles me....

Sold a Chanel item I personally bought at NM. The buyer decided to sell it later in her Tradesy closet. She sold it and her buyer returned claiming fake. Tradesy sent me an email after they had gone into my escrowed funds and reversed the original amount from my acct. two months after I sold it. This happened to two other ladies I know, (only Tradesy was able to access their bank acct and pull the funds back out of their banks that had been transferred over two months earlier) where they held the original seller accountable for the transaction twice removed. My sale with my original buyer was completed successfully including a note from the buyer appreciating the quick shipping and loving the necklace. She decided to resell it. It was her buyer that claimed fake, but they went after me. And the other ladies I know had the exact same scenario, their buyers were pleased and no problem with the transaction, only when their buyers decided to resell, both claimed fakes. We all had original receipts, multiple authentications to provide Tradesy, but that's not even the point. Why would the original seller be held accountable? What if the first buyer (now 2nd seller) resold something similar but counterfeit? Or the final buyer did a bait and switch, bottom line the transaction after mine with my buyer (now 2nd seller) and her buyer is where the problem would lie. Ultimately All of us received our funds back, but it was a complete headache. Mine was resolved fairly quick, as immediately I spoke to a manager that I know. She said she didn't even know Tradesy did this type of practice and promised to look into it. I still feel that this was never a buyer claim but an experiment Tradesy was trying to see if this would work recouping funds. Early on, Tradesy actually bought Chanel items from me. One example in particular was a Chanel necklace bought for 1950.00. They put it in Penny Lanes closet for more, when it finally sold, it went for 925. It's still showing in my sold items at that price. But in my sales, showing sold for 1950. Maybe they were experiencing a cash flow issue? I have no clue, but as much as I'm not fond of eBay & PayPal, in my 20 years there, nothing like this has ever happened!! Moral of the story, I've had so many wonderful experiences there, but everyone can have a bump or two.


----------



## whateve

I was browsing around on Tradesy and I found a listing that was expired. It said we haven't seen this seller around for awhile; contact her to see if it is still available. I didn't know Tradesy listings expired, but it makes sense if the seller isn't active.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I was browsing around on Tradesy and I found a listing that was expired. It said we haven't seen this seller around for awhile; contact her to see if it is still available. I didn't know Tradesy listings expired, but it makes sense if the seller isn't active.



I saw one of those too. I do appreciate that Tradesy seems to try to make changes to improve their website. The search seems to have improved a bit, but I still get frustrated with it. Ebay's is much better.


----------



## BomberGal

How long does it usually take to receive a free shipping kit from tradesy?
I just had my first sale on tradesy 3 days ago and still no kit though it said it was on its way the day of the sale, I finally gave in and printed a label so that I can get it off to the buyer in a timely manner.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Roku said:


> In case it helps it's Google that the advertisers are paying, not TPF, and TPF gets paid by google for allowing banner ads for related content. TPF doesn't control what type of ads or whose ads are being displayed but it's relevant content by those who pay Google. So there is no "partnership" of any kind.




And google decides what ads to display based on your search history.


----------



## rhlewis

BomberGal said:


> How long does it usually take to receive a free shipping kit from tradesy?
> I just had my first sale on tradesy 3 days ago and still no kit though it said it was on its way the day of the sale, I finally gave in and printed a label so that I can get it off to the buyer in a timely manner.




I sold something over a week ago. It took almost exactly a week from the day I confirmed the sale to get my kit. I also gave it, printed my label, and used my own box.


----------



## whateve

BomberGal said:


> How long does it usually take to receive a free shipping kit from tradesy?
> I just had my first sale on tradesy 3 days ago and still no kit though it said it was on its way the day of the sale, I finally gave in and printed a label so that I can get it off to the buyer in a timely manner.





rhlewis said:


> I sold something over a week ago. It took almost exactly a week from the day I confirmed the sale to get my kit. I also gave it, printed my label, and used my own box.


I gave up on their kits a long time ago. They've added a new Eastern shipping center that is supposed to shorten the shipping times, but I live in California, the same state as Tradesy. When I ship within the state, it only takes  one to three days, but their shipping kit once took over 2 weeks to reach me.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I gave up on their kits a long time ago. They've added a new Eastern shipping center that is supposed to shorten the shipping times, but I live in California, the same state as Tradesy. When I ship within the state, it only takes  one to three days, but their shipping kit once took over 2 weeks to reach me.




They really should consider shipping out 6 kits, of various sizes, to regular sellers.
Even if only 2 of each size & then replace them as they're used..
It would make getting orders to buyers so much smoother & a lot faster. 

Perhaps a way for sellers to select the sizes & preorder 6 kits.. 
Seems a bit silly that they don't do this for sellers.


----------



## BomberGal

whateve said:


> I gave up on their kits a long time ago. They've added a new Eastern shipping center that is supposed to shorten the shipping times, but I live in California, the same state as Tradesy. When I ship within the state, it only takes  one to three days, but their shipping kit once took over 2 weeks to reach me.



That is nuts! Definitely not bothering with their shipping kits then. Most buyers would not be willing to sit around twiddling their thumbs waiting for that to happen, to expect sellers to stand in the middle of that is absurd.


----------



## love2sh0p

Question for you ladies ! I was selling a pair of jimmy choo shoes but I decided to keep them and sell a pair of louboutin instead (both are pretty similar in style, the same size, and a basic black peep toes in used condition just like the choo). Anyway I had the choos up for about 3 months and somehow it managed to get 55 likes! I took the listing down and noticed that I can edit basically everything in the listing except the category (which doesn't need to be changed) and the likes will still be there. Has anyone "reused" a previous listing ?


----------



## whateve

love2sh0p said:


> Question for you ladies ! I was selling a pair of jimmy choo shoes but I decided to keep them and sell a pair of louboutin instead (both are pretty similar in style, the same size, and a basic black peep toes in used condition just like the choo). Anyway I had the choos up for about 3 months and somehow it managed to get 55 likes! I took the listing down and noticed that I can edit basically everything in the listing except the category (which doesn't need to be changed) and the likes will still be there. Has anyone "reused" a previous listing ?


I haven't on Tradesy but I have on other sites. On Ebay where I only get a limited amount of free listings and on etsy where I pay for each listing, I often will put a different item into the same listing. I think in your case it sounds like a great idea. The shoes are similar so it might help.


----------



## Roku

I am not impressed with Tradesy. I won't authenticate items on Tradesy for Chanel because I'm so tired of seeing sellers located in New York or California who steal photos from Japanese sellers. They are always highly marked up so I'm assuming it's intended to buy the item after selling it and then having it shipped out after it arrives. There are too many moving targets that could go wrong in this scenario. Tradesy has been informed of these types of shenanigans but they seem to fully be OK with it; partly due to how it helps them with SEO. Yes, stolen photos are not a new practice but this is an entirely different systemic level of it and the endorsement by management is shocking.

I personally do not have any experience transacting on Tradesy. But I do know the above to be absolutely true and prevalent and to me it is enough to stay away. It seems there are many fans here who have had positive experiences, and that is good to know.


----------



## jmc3007

Roku said:


> I am not impressed with Tradesy. I won't authenticate items on Tradesy for Chanel because I'm so tired of seeing sellers located in New York or California who steal photos from Japanese sellers. They are always highly marked up so I'm assuming it's intended to buy the item after selling it and then having it shipped out after it arrives. There are too many moving targets that could go wrong in this scenario. Tradesy has been informed of these types of shenanigans but they seem to fully be OK with it; partly due to how it helps them with SEO. Yes, stolen photos are not a new practice but this is an entirely different systemic level of it and the endorsement by management is shocking.
> 
> I personally do not have any experience transacting on Tradesy. But I do know the above to be absolutely true and prevalent and to me it is enough to stay away. It seems there are many fans here who have had positive experiences, and that is good to know.


I don't disagree with your take about certain US based sellers hijacking Japanese listings with or without their approval.  That said when I last looked, Bagriculture was running slightly above 1% sold rate relative to their inventory.  Who knows what Tradesy management is intending to go with these type of hyper sellers, maybe click traffic is worthwhile to them but ultimately I do believe that market forces will tamper the practice either with buyers ignoring these listings, or buyers' mounting frustration reflecting in cancellations due to shipping delays, or authenticity related returns to Tradesy HQ.

Like you said too many moving targets to ensure a smooth transaction and Tradesy will eventually put a stop to it if/when its bottom line is affected by this strategy.


----------



## Prettyn

jmc3007 said:


> I don't disagree with your take about certain US based sellers hijacking Japanese listings with or without their approval.  That said when I last looked, Bagriculture was running slightly above 1% sold rate relative to their inventory.  Who knows what Tradesy management is intending to go with these type of hyper sellers, maybe click traffic is worthwhile to them but ultimately I do believe that market forces will tamper the practice either with buyers ignoring these listings, or buyers' mounting frustration reflecting in cancellations due to shipping delays, or authenticity related returns to Tradesy HQ.
> 
> Like you said too many moving targets to ensure a smooth transaction and Tradesy will eventually put a stop to it if/when its bottom line is affected by this strategy.


If I see a Chanel or Louis Vuitton that appears overpriced on tradesy  ,  I try to find the same exact item on eBay for 30% less. Of course it's from a Japan seller. I have bought many items from Japan sellers and knock on wood have not have any problems with their items. I had to tell the sellers on Tradesy that I bought the same item on eBay and they need to take it off there site. Have not had a problem with that either.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> There are also certain high powered sellers that they promote. These are included in the next day shipping guarantee. Even though I ship next day, my listings aren't eligible for this since I'm not one of their big sellers.





rhlewis said:


> I'm not completely certain, but I think the LV's that are on sale today are the ones that tradesy is selling themselves. Or "reselling", if that makes sense. Perhaps bags they have acquired through returns for instance. If you notice, most (if not all) will say "next day shipping." This makes me think it's them bc they can guarantee next day shipping. Also, if you look at who is selling the item, it should be one of tradesy's closets.



That makes a lot of sense.  I have noticed most of the LV bags look well used and cheaper LV styles.  It's a LV clearance which is what Tradesy advertised.
Some prices on Tradesy might be higher than EBay, and some people are looking for a steal than a great price.  I had some savy bargain shoppers tried to offer me the lowest prices sold on EBay for my better condition purse.  Nice try, but no!


----------



## love2sh0p

I just noticed that they took away the chat feature.. that's annoying.. I really can't call when i'm at work sometimes


----------



## jmc3007

When I ship using their pre-print label, I notice on USPS site that insurance is covered up to $100.  Was I wrong to have assumed that Tradesy insurance cover the full amount of the purchase?  Am new to using their labels as previously I always shipped using my own materials.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> When I ship using their pre-print label, I notice on USPS site that insurance is covered up to $100.  Was I wrong to have assumed that Tradesy insurance cover the full amount of the purchase?  Am new to using their labels as previously I always shipped using my own materials.


You're not wrong. Tradesy labels cover the entire amount. I'm not sure if they are self-insured or if it is USPS insurance.


----------



## rhlewis

I've sold between 15-20 items on Tradesy (and purchased maybe 4-5 items), however I just sold my first LV bag on Friday. I dropped off the bag (using the Tradesy label) Saturday around 12:30pm central time.  I was told the bag wouldn't be going anywhere until today when I questioned when the recipient would be receiving the package. Luckily I did get a receipt proving I dropped it off with usps. However, I've been checking the tracking number all day and it doesn't show they received it, only a label was created. I've never had it take this long to update, etc. Usually I get an email fairly soon saying I've earned $$$ when I ship the item. The buyer has requested the tracking number, which I sent. But I'm getting anxious that I left the bag over 48 hours ago with the USPS and it isn't showing so. Just curious if anyone else has ever had this happen to them?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

rhlewis said:


> I've sold between 15-20 items on Tradesy (and purchased maybe 4-5 items), however I just sold my first LV bag on Friday. I dropped off the bag (using the Tradesy label) Saturday around 12:30pm central time.  I was told the bag wouldn't be going anywhere until today when I questioned when the recipient would be receiving the package. Luckily I did get a receipt proving I dropped it off with usps. However, I've been checking the tracking number all day and it doesn't show they received it, only a label was created. I've never had it take this long to update, etc. Usually I get an email fairly soon saying I've earned $$$ when I ship the item. The buyer has requested the tracking number, which I sent. But I'm getting anxious that I left the bag over 48 hours ago with the USPS and it isn't showing so. Just curious if anyone else has ever had this happen to them?




Yes. There has been time where I've mailed with the Tradsey label and for some reason, although i saw a postal worker scan the package and was given a receipt, I didnt see any movement until the package arrives to the destination city. I don't know why this is but I wouldnt be concerned until 2-3 business days have passed


----------



## rhlewis

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yes. There has been time where I've mailed with the Tradsey label and for some reason, although i saw a postal worker scan the package and was given a receipt, I didnt see any movement until the package arrives to the destination city. I don't know why this is but I wouldnt be concerned until 2-3 business days have passed




Whew! This makes me feel a little better, thank you!


----------



## whateve

rhlewis said:


> I've sold between 15-20 items on Tradesy (and purchased maybe 4-5 items), however I just sold my first LV bag on Friday. I dropped off the bag (using the Tradesy label) Saturday around 12:30pm central time.  I was told the bag wouldn't be going anywhere until today when I questioned when the recipient would be receiving the package. Luckily I did get a receipt proving I dropped it off with usps. However, I've been checking the tracking number all day and it doesn't show they received it, only a label was created. I've never had it take this long to update, etc. Usually I get an email fairly soon saying I've earned $$$ when I ship the item. The buyer has requested the tracking number, which I sent. But I'm getting anxious that I left the bag over 48 hours ago with the USPS and it isn't showing so. Just curious if anyone else has ever had this happen to them?


My post office never scans. It is common for my packages to take several days to be scanned, usually once they reach the distribution center.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> You're not wrong. Tradesy labels cover the entire amount. I'm not sure if they are self-insured or if it is USPS insurance.


It must be both since description on label reads only $100 per USPS so the remainder is coming from corporate.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jmc3007 said:


> It must be both since description on label reads only $100 per USPS so the remainder is coming from corporate.



This is probably true since Tradesy will only cover losses up to $2500. I know priority mail insures up to $5000- so if you sell something over $2500, Tradesy won't allow you to use their label.


----------



## NANI1972

Question for those of you who do you use the tradsey shipping labels. Do you have to "wait "for them to email  the shipping label or can you access it right away after you confirm the sale?


----------



## AnnaFreud

NANI1972 said:


> Question for those of you who do you use the tradsey shipping labels. Do you have to "wait "for them to email  the shipping label or can you access it right away after you confirm the sale?




You can access it right away and print from your computer.


----------



## NANI1972

AnnaFreud said:


> You can access it right away and print from your computer.




OK, that's what I thought. Thank you for your reply. I have a buyer who doesn't sell anything trying to tell me you have to wait for the labels, I tried to explain that it's the shipping kits  you have to wait for but she didn't seem to like my reply. I was only trying to explain the differences.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Question for those of you who do you use the tradsey shipping labels. Do you have to "wait "for them to email  the shipping label or can you access it right away after you confirm the sale?


I've been thinking about this. The label is available immediately. You don't even have to wait for them to generate it. I would think it would have been smarter to only generate it when you decide to use it.

I figured out the reason they are using return service labels. When they were using regular priority labels and someone ended up not using them, they would have to ask for a refund from the post office. With the return service labels, they don't pay unless they get scanned.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Hello ladies. I have another question too re: Tradesy shipping labels. Just sold an item and 1st time to use the label. With past sales, I had always paid for insurance with anything $200 above. Read with above post that label covers the entire amount for insurance. So do I need to purchase extra insurance for items $500 and above? Thank you, as always.


----------



## whateve

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello ladies. I have another question too re: Tradesy shipping labels. Just sold an item and 1st time to use the label. With past sales, I had always paid for insurance with anything $200 above. Read with above post that label covers the entire amount for insurance. So do I need to purchase extra insurance for items $500 and above? Thank you, as always.


I can't find anything on Tradesy that actually states this. But I've been assured by Tradesy reps that once my item is scanned by the post office I am no longer responsible for it. I believe Tradesy sell-insures.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I can't find anything on Tradesy that actually states this. But I've been assured by Tradesy reps that once my item is scanned by the post office I am no longer responsible for it. I believe Tradesy sell-insures.



Thank you for the info Whateva... I will go ahead and ship.


----------



## knightal

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello ladies. I have another question too re: Tradesy shipping labels. Just sold an item and 1st time to use the label. With past sales, I had always paid for insurance with anything $200 above. Read with above post that label covers the entire amount for insurance. So do I need to purchase extra insurance for items $500 and above? Thank you, as always.


From the shipping update page:
http://help.tradesy.com/article/185-2016-shipping-updates

"As always, all items shipped using a Tradesy Kit or Label are fully covered by Tradesy if lost or damaged in transit."

This is seems to agree with whateve said.


----------



## whateve

knightal said:


> From the shipping update page:
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/185-2016-shipping-updates
> 
> "As always, all items shipped using a Tradesy Kit or Label are fully covered by Tradesy if lost or damaged in transit."
> 
> This is seems to agree with whateve said.


Thanks for posting. I skimmed right over that when I was looking.


----------



## EGBDF

When I am on my 'Sales' page, there is a category at the top called Pending Offers. It's in between Pending Sales and Available. I have never noticed that before-what is it?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> When I am on my 'Sales' page, there is a category at the top called Pending Offers. It's in between Pending Sales and Available. I have never noticed that before-what is it?




its that ive sold but havent shipped yet show up here. sometimes i did ship them and its a day or so behind


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> its that ive sold but havent shipped yet show up here. sometimes i did ship them and its a day or so behind



ok, thanks..I don't know why I never noticed that before. I think I'm just tired today. Tomorrow is Friday yay!


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> When I am on my 'Sales' page, there is a category at the top called Pending Offers. It's in between Pending Sales and Available. I have never noticed that before-what is it?


I don't see that. At the top of my Sales page is Total Sales, Total Earnings, Pending, Available.

Below that are buttons for All Sales, Unconfirmed, Pending, Completed.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I don't see that. At the top of my Sales page is Total Sales, Total Earnings, Pending, Available.
> 
> Below that are buttons for All Sales, Unconfirmed, Pending, Completed.



This is what I have-I don't know if it's new or if I am just too tired today to remember


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> This is what I have-I don't know if it's new or if I am just too tired today to remember


It must be something new. Maybe they are testing it? I don't want them to make it so we can get offers. If buyers knew they could make offers, no one would pay full price.

ETA: I just refreshed the page, and now I have that too.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> It must be something new. Maybe they are testing it? I don't want them to make it so we can get offers. If buyers knew they could make offers, no one would pay full price.
> 
> ETA: I just refreshed the page, and now I have that too.



I guess we'll see what happens. I don't see anything else different on the site, like a Make an offer button. I don't really want that either.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> It must be something new. Maybe they are testing it? I don't want them to make it so we can get offers. If buyers knew they could make offers, no one would pay full price.
> 
> ETA: I just refreshed the page, and now I have that too.


The offer feature is pretty widely included across various platforms so it's only a matter of time before Tradesy joins the bandwagon.  As it is we already receive unsolicited offers anyway, annoying or not it's a way for buyers and sellers to communicate with one another.  I always politely but firmly decline low ballers and for the most part ppl tend to move on after being declined.  Overall list prices may go up to account for being negotiated down, but i think the  offer feature help to move listings a lot faster than otherwise.  It's not necessarily true that no one would pay full price due to this, when someone wants something really badly they will pay the full ask to prevent losing the item. As always, when something is priced correctly it'll sell quickly be it a house or a pair of shoes.


----------



## selnee

EGBDF said:


> When I am on my 'Sales' page, there is a category at the top called Pending Offers. It's in between Pending Sales and Available. I have never noticed that before-what is it?


I just saw this tonight and wondered what it was also. It didn't even occur to me that maybe Tradesy will soon allow offers. I would be ok with that though.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I have never got an offer that I liked.  People were lowering my price by at least $300 to price match my purse to the cheapest one sold in not so good condition.  Then they get entitled when I said no.  So, I'm not enthused by allowing offers.  I would love it if people were closer to my asking price because I'm already offering a cheap price.  I am going to ignore them or say thanks for the interest unless their offered price is close to mines.  I don't want to play race to the bottom.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jmc3007 said:


> The offer feature is pretty widely included across various platforms so it's only a matter of time before Tradesy joins the bandwagon.  As it is we already receive unsolicited offers anyway, annoying or not it's a way for buyers and sellers to communicate with one another.  I always politely but firmly decline low ballers and for the most part ppl tend to move on after being declined.  Overall list prices may go up to account for being negotiated down, but i think the  offer feature help to move listings a lot faster than otherwise.  It's not necessarily true that no one would pay full price due to this, when someone wants something really badly they will pay the full ask to prevent losing the item. As always, when something is priced correctly it'll sell quickly be it a house or a pair of shoes.




i wonder if the tradesy flash sales and coupons will go away if they give buyers/sellers offer buttons or offer options. why would tradesy be willing to give coupons if sellers can, at any point, take a lower offer anyway. it's like getting a coupon on your own any time you make an offer and it's accepted.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i wonder if the tradesy flash sales and coupons will go away if they give buyers/sellers offer buttons or offer options. why would tradesy be willing to give coupons if sellers can, at any point, take a lower offer anyway. it's like getting a coupon on your own any time you make an offer and it's accepted.



I was thinking the same thing.  I have noticed this holiday time that the only things put on sale were their returns and big business sellers.  I have one bag to sell, and I'm done selling for a long time or forever. I will ride this out.   I like Tradesy because buyers were not constantly watching until it was a give away price.  I hope it does not become that or feel like EBay.  Tradesy felt like an upscale alternative to EBay.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have never got an offer that I liked.  People were lowering my price by at least $300 to price match my purse to the cheapest one sold in not so good condition.  Then they get entitled when I said no.  So, I'm not enthused by allowing offers.  I would love it if people were closer to my asking price because I'm already offering a cheap price.  I am going to ignore them or say thanks for the interest unless their offered price is close to mines.  I don't want to play race to the bottom.


I already have most things priced to the amount I want. I don't want to take less. The few times I've lowered prices for buyers who asked, they didn't purchase.

I'm afraid buyers are going to be put off a seller who insists on her list price.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I already have most things priced to the amount I want. I don't want to take less. The few times I've lowered prices for buyers who asked, they didn't purchase.
> 
> I'm afraid buyers are going to be put off a seller who insists on her list price.



I understand your concern.  I thought about this topic a lot.  You know, people get what they pay for.  The price for one bag will not be the same for every bag.  I want to be fair to the buyer and myself.  I offer great prices for bags that look brand new.  I will keep my price and wait for the right buyer.  I really don't like to haggle, but I will consider offers that are very close to my asking price.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> I already have most things priced to the amount I want. I don't want to take less. The few times I've lowered prices for buyers who asked, they didn't purchase.
> 
> I'm afraid buyers are going to be put off a seller who insists on her list price.



The good thing about the offer button on other sites is that if you accept the offer, it's sold, their card is charged right away.  I've listed a few very low end items on Poshmark and purchased a few things too and they have an offer button, and I kind of like it. If someone low balls me, I counter with a couple bucks less than my sale price and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  And some people just buy at regular price.

I think overall it's probably a good thing.  I have lowered my price for people on Tradesy and have never had that person come back and buy.  At least this way if they make an offer, they are committed to honor it.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

For me, I don't like the idea because my experience with people that gave offers.  They were always too far from my price.  I think the Offer button would tell buyers that your price is not firm.  From my experience, it brought the people that cause a lot of drama for sellers.  I hope we have an option to use and can set a flooring for offers.  If offers work other sellers, then I am happy to see them use it.  It has just never worked for me.


----------



## luv2run41

luv2run41 said:


> Did you get any type of communication from Tradesy providing updates on the items the buyers returned ex. we received returned item, you will get your payment within x days or any other messages?  I sold a chanel bag and even paid for and sent a certificate of authenticity from Etincelers (as the buyer requested).  I also explained they can and should call Etincelers to verify the certificate then they returned the bag to Tradesy for an authentication check?  I wouldn't be too worried but the bag is an over 3600 sale and it had said payment would be released on 1/11 and now I wonder how long I will need to wait. I have received no communication from Tradesy.  I just hope the buyer didn't switch my bag with a fake.  I did post 12 photos and a photobucket album and send both Tradesy and the buyer the Etincelers certificate.  I was very surprised the buyer sent the bag back when she had asked me to have the authentication done through Etincelers. I never thought she would mail the bag back to have it authenticated at Tradesy. I sure hope they have a chanel expert there


 
Just an update so if any one else has something returned and has questions.  I received my payout approximately 14 days after the item was delivered. My buyer sent the bag in for an authentication check.  I would never have known why the bag was sent back had the buyer not messaged me to let me know.


Now fast forward a month. I sold another chanel bag (now I only have 1 in my collection )  Anyway I mailed it the same day it was purchased, the timing worked.  It was delivered on 2/1 and  I expected my payout on 2/5.  Well low and behold another return from a buyer.  It was one that you don't get the payout on time so I knew it was either another authentic check or an "item not as described" claim.  I messaged the buyer a few times and finally heard back she had concerns regarding authenticity.  Here we go again.  Mainly because she said there "was a hole in the leather strap woven into the chain" after some back and forth the "hole" is really just where the leather meets and folds and is normal on the flap bag leather woven into the chain.  
It is now 2/12 a whole 11 days after the bag was delivered and still not one email from Tradesy updating me on when I will get my payout.  Sadly the chat option is gone.  I have called a few times within the last few days and I keep getting told just wait a few more days.  I just called again a few minutes ago and was told "probably" some time middle of next week.  I am confident on the authenticity of the bag but very nervous ****************** is Tradesy's  authenticator. I really wish Etincelers was used for the Chanel bags.


I will post an update but I have to say it is so hard to wait.  I worry if ****************** will say it is "not as described" because of the normal fold at the ends of the leather etc.  Patience is not my strong point. I think this will be my last sale for a while.  I just don't like how the authentic checks take so long.  I have been happy overall with Tradesy I just wish with returns it didn't take so long and there was more communication from Tradesy with both buyer and seller.


----------



## koopler

I'm pretty sure Tradesy will no longer be doing sales at their expense. If you look at the items currently on sale, it no longer says "sales percentage is paid by Tradesy." I think they're moving towards having their bigger sellers run sales and take the hits


----------



## SweetDaisy05

koopler said:


> I'm pretty sure Tradesy will no longer be doing sales at their expense. If you look at the items currently on sale, it no longer says "sales percentage is paid by Tradesy." I think they're moving towards having their bigger sellers run sales and take the hits



Wow!  I have never noticed the sells were done differently.  Tradesy has not been consistent to me in the way they manage the site.  I don't rely on the sales, though.


----------



## ThisVNchick

koopler said:


> I'm pretty sure Tradesy will no longer be doing sales at their expense. If you look at the items currently on sale, it no longer says "sales percentage is paid by Tradesy." I think they're moving towards having their bigger sellers run sales and take the hits





SweetDaisy05 said:


> Wow!  I have never noticed the sells were done differently.  Tradesy has not been consistent to me in the way they manage the site.  I don't rely on the sales, though.



I have some CLs that are currently on sale and I am definitely not a big seller. The listings are 10% off my asking and i did not put it on sale. I think they just removed that language but it's still the same.


----------



## NANI1972

ThisVNchick said:


> I have some CLs that are currently on sale and I am definitely not a big seller. The listings are 10% off my asking and i did not put it on sale. I think they just removed that language but it's still the same.




I'm not a big seller either I have around 75 items yet none of my CL are on sale.  I think it's ridiculous and unfair how they pick and choose which sellers closets or items in general to put on sale! I've been selling on there for almost 2 years now and have a great selling record, I find this truly frustrating.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> I'm not a big seller either I have around 75 items yet none of my CL are on sale.  I think it's ridiculous and unfair how they pick and choose which sellers closets or items in general to put on sale! I've been selling on there for almost 2 years now and have a great selling record, I find this truly frustrating.



Yes, I agree. Sometimes I get picked sometimes no. My LV items were not placed on sale during the last LV sale but during that "next day shipping" sale, all my items went on sale.


----------



## EGBDF

ThisVNchick said:


> I have some CLs that are currently on sale and I am definitely not a big seller. The listings are 10% off my asking and i did not put it on sale. I think they just removed that language but it's still the same.



Well, that's good then!



NANI1972 said:


> I'm not a big seller either I have around 75 items yet none of my CL are on sale.  I think it's ridiculous and unfair how they pick and choose which sellers closets or items in general to put on sale! I've been selling on there for almost 2 years now and have a great selling record, I find this truly frustrating.



Maybe it's some strategy they are trying, to entice buyers to go ahead and buy when items are on sale, because you can't count on them actually being in a sale sometime? I dunno.


----------



## jmc3007

luv2run41 said:


> I will post an update but I have to say it is so hard to wait.  I worry if ****************** will say it is "not as described" because of the normal fold at the ends of the leather etc.  Patience is not my strong point. I think this will be my last sale for a while.  I just don't like how the authentic checks take so long.  I have been happy overall with Tradesy I just wish with returns it didn't take so long and there was more communication from Tradesy with both buyer and seller.



thanks so much for sharing, I feel for you.  it's nerve wracking nonetheless when you know with absolute certainty an item is authentic, yet waiting and still more waiting.  TBH I think the return wait time is probably about the same on other platforms where you have to mail the item for inspection before the buyer would receive it like Vestiaire Collective, Poshmark etc.  sometimes it can go fast and other times, slow as molasses.  at VC their TOS state that it can take up to 30 days though I personally have never had to wait that long, a week not including transit is the norm.  

Chanel is high value and high target, for lack of a better word, so your experience is not unusual.  Hang tight and try not to refresh your account too often :-P.  I can go for a long stretch without any return and then hit a speed bump with 2 or 3 in a row like when Mercury is in retrograde!!  ultimately you should not waiver from your conviction that the Chanel bag will stand up under scrutiny because you know where/how it was acquired.


----------



## BeenBurned

ledobe said:


> The good thing about the offer button on* other sites* is that if you accept the offer, it's sold, their card is charged right away.


I haven't found that to be true on other sites. 

On both ebay and Bonz, you can't have IPR for offers and too often (in my experience), I accept the offer, forward the invoice and payment isn't made.

I'd be interested to know what site(s) require immediate payment or charge the buyer upon acceptance of an offer.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> I will post an update but I have to say it is so hard to wait.  I worry if ****************** will say it is "not as described" because of the normal fold at the ends of the leather etc.  Patience is not my strong point. I think this will be my last sale for a while.  I just don't like how the authentic checks take so long.  I have been happy overall with Tradesy I just wish with returns it didn't take so long and there was more communication from Tradesy with both buyer and seller.


Are you saying that ***************** IS their "authentication team?"


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I haven't found that to be true on other sites.
> 
> On both ebay and Bonz, you can't have IPR for offers and too often (in my experience), I accept the offer, forward the invoice and payment isn't made.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what site(s) require immediate payment or charge the buyer upon acceptance of an offer.



Posh has an offer option that requires immediate payment once the seller accepts. There's also a no cancellation policy on the buyer's end once an offer has been made and accepted.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Posh has an offer option that requires immediate payment once the seller accepts. There's also a no cancellation policy on the buyer's end once an offer has been made and accepted.


How do they enforce immediate payment? Is her credit card automatically charged? On ebay immediate payment isn't required because who knows if the buyer is on her computer at the time the offer is accepted. She still has to log into paypal to complete the payment so there is always a chance the buyer will default, just like with an auction.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> How do they enforce immediate payment? Is her credit card automatically charged? On ebay immediate payment isn't required because who knows if the buyer is on her computer at the time the offer is accepted. She still has to log into paypal to complete the payment so there is always a chance the buyer will default, just like with an auction.




They have your cc on file and basically make you submit it like you're placing an order. Once the seller accepts it automatically charges your card. If the seller rejects, no charge.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> They have your cc on file and basically make you submit it like you're placing an order. Once the seller accepts it automatically charges your card. If the seller rejects, no charge.


That's wonderful!


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> They have your cc on file and basically make you submit it like you're placing an order. Once the seller accepts it automatically charges your card. If the seller rejects, no charge.





whateve said:


> That's wonderful!


It IS wonderful. Too bad Poshmark doesn't respond or act on fake reports. I might almost consider using that site if they made an attempt to keep itself honest.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ThisVNchick said:


> I have some CLs that are currently on sale and I am definitely not a big seller. The listings are 10% off my asking and i did not put it on sale. I think they just removed that language but it's still the same.



Thank you!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ThisVNchick said:


> They have your cc on file and basically make you submit it like you're placing an order. Once the seller accepts it automatically charges your card. If the seller rejects, no charge.



I like how that works too.


----------



## whateve

I'm peeved that Tradesy phone reps are only available 9 to 4 Monday through Friday.


----------



## whateve

The only offer option I love is what they have on ebay now where the seller can send an offer to a buyer. Your item is listed as a BIN with no BO but if the buyer sends you a message you can respond with an offer. I've sold many items this way.


----------



## luv2run41

jmc3007 said:


> thanks so much for sharing, I feel for you.  it's nerve wracking nonetheless when you know with absolute certainty an item is authentic, yet waiting and still more waiting.  TBH I think the return wait time is probably about the same on other platforms where you have to mail the item for inspection before the buyer would receive it like Vestiaire Collective, Poshmark etc.  sometimes it can go fast and other times, slow as molasses.  at VC their TOS state that it can take up to 30 days though I personally have never had to wait that long, a week not including transit is the norm.
> 
> Chanel is high value and high target, for lack of a better word, so your experience is not unusual.  Hang tight and try not to refresh your account too often :-P.  I can go for a long stretch without any return and then hit a speed bump with 2 or 3 in a row like when Mercury is in retrograde!!  ultimately you should not waiver from your conviction that the Chanel bag will stand up under scrutiny because you know where/how it was acquired.



Thankyou I am really trying. It just so hard to wait. ****************** are the only authenticators Tradesy uses so hopefully they know the brand well. I am looking too much to see if my payment is there. I hope by next Wednesday they finish the process and my funds clear finally. I notice that Tradesy phone hrs have greatly diminshed and the chat option is gone and the business hours are shorter so it may take longer.


----------



## jmc3007

just saw a new feature called Closet Settings on your Closet page, it's on the right side.  the Offer button can be found under this tab, you can opt to exclude from receiving offers.  this is just like Vestiaire, or least an improvement from Posh where offer is mandatory.  so I turned off mine


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> just saw a new feature called Closet Settings on your Closet page, it's on the right side.  the Offer button can be found under this tab, you can opt to exclude from receiving offers.  this is just like Vestiaire, or least an improvement from Posh where offer is mandatory.  so I turned off mine


Thanks for pointing that out. I wish I could set it for each listing. I don't want to accept offers on items I recently listed but for items that have been up awhile, I might. Did you see where Tradesy says they'll make sure the offers are fair? So we won't be flooded with lowball offers I hope.

I still don't see a place on listings where a buyer can submit an offer.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I wish I could set it for each listing. I don't want to accept offers on items I recently listed but for items that have been up awhile, I might. Did you see where Tradesy says they'll make sure the offers are fair? So we won't be flooded with lowball offers I hope.
> 
> I still don't see a place on listings where a buyer can submit an offer.


yes I saw that wording too.  at VC your offer can't be lower than 70% of list price, that they'll do something similar is a good bet.  I'm sure the offer feature will be fully operational shortly, they're doing it in phases....

I took mine off cuz I'm old school that way, buyers can always message me if they're so inclined.  my brief experience with VC offers, I can't vouch it'll be same at Tradesy, was a little crazy, like 10 offers in a day and all over the place, it was cumbersome to manage during a 48 hour window.

I'm sure down the road, they can improve to offer button on each item instead of the entire closet.


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> yes I saw that wording too.  at VC your offer can't be lower than 70% of list price, that they'll do something similar is a good bet.  I'm sure the offer feature will be fully operational shortly, they're doing it in phases....
> 
> I took mine off cuz I'm old school that way, buyers can always message me if they're so inclined.  my brief experience with VC offers, I can't vouch it'll be same at Tradesy, was a little crazy, like 10 offers in a day and all over the place, it was cumbersome to manage during a 48 hour window.
> 
> I'm sure down the road, they can improve to offer button on each item instead of the entire closet.



At VC, what happens to your item when someone makes an offer? Is it still available for someone else to buy?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> just saw a new feature called Closet Settings on your Closet page, it's on the right side.  the Offer button can be found under this tab, you can opt to exclude from receiving offers.  this is just like Vestiaire, or least an improvement from Posh where offer is mandatory.  so I turned off mine



I'm intrigued by the offer button.  I want to see how it works.  More than likely it won't stay on for long, but I'm fascinated.


----------



## jmc3007

EGBDF said:


> At VC, what happens to your item when someone makes an offer? Is it still available for someone else to buy?


Yes item still available to others at the original price until new offer is accepted AND PAID for.  It's just like eBay listings that have offer feature, and why sometimes you don't hear back from seller right away as they're entertaining other incoming offers


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Yes item still available to others at the original price until new offer is accepted AND PAID for.  It's just like eBay listings that have offer feature, and why sometimes you don't hear back from seller right away as they're entertaining other incoming offers


I wonder if we'll be able to counter-offer.


----------



## EGBDF

I sold an item and it was delivered to the address provided on Tradesy's label a few days ago, but it's a PO Box, and the shipping status doesn't say 'Delivered', it says Ready for pickup. If I contact Tradesy will they mark it delivered for purposed of releasing my funds? Or do I have to wait and see if the buyer picks it up, and then wait the 4 days after that?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> I sold an item and it was delivered to the address provided on Tradesy's label a few days ago, but it's a PO Box, and the shipping status doesn't say 'Delivered', it says Ready for pickup. If I contact Tradesy will they mark it delivered for purposed of releasing my funds? Or do I have to wait and see if the buyer picks it up, and then wait the 4 days after that?


The four days start after the buyer receives their package.  I would give the buyer a friendly reminder about the package.


----------



## jmc3007

EGBDF said:


> I sold an item and it was delivered to the address provided on Tradesy's label a few days ago, but it's a PO Box, and the shipping status doesn't say 'Delivered', it says Ready for pickup. If I contact Tradesy will they mark it delivered for purposed of releasing my funds? Or do I have to wait and see if the buyer picks it up, and then wait the 4 days after that?


They should change it to Delivered, they always do this when my buyers weren't home to sign for packages. Though I do give buyers a couple grace days after I message them a reminder to pickup or schedule redelivery before contacting Tradesy if there's no movement in tracking or buyers.  I've noticed that USPS tracking after the first missed delivery isn't very reliable so it's better to have Tradesy get involved, and they would mark my sale as of the first delivery attempt. 

You could reach out to buyer and do same.  Once I had a package sitting at post office for over a week while buyer was out of town or something though she never messaged me with a heads up.  Tradesy back dated the delivery date and released my funds as we were already past the 4 day hold.  Moral of the story for buyer is don't make a purchase and think they still have 4 days to return at 2 weeks out, it's just as much their responsibility to be timely with their inspection as it is mine to ship on time.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I'm intrigued by the offer button.  I want to see how it works.  More than likely it won't stay on for long, but I'm fascinated.


I like trying new things, but I have changed my mind.  LOL


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> They should change it to Delivered, they always do this when my buyers weren't home to sign for packages. Though I do give buyers a couple grace days after I message them a reminder to pickup or schedule redelivery before contacting Tradesy if there's no movement in tracking or buyers.  I've noticed that USPS tracking after the first missed delivery isn't very reliable so it's better to have Tradesy get involved, and they marked my sale as of the first delivery attempt.
> 
> You could reach out to buyer and do same.



I had success reaching out to the buyer myself.  Tradesy, for me, was nonchalant (phone call).  I have good people skills, so the buyer and I made it work.  If I would have waited on Tradesy, my bag would have been returned to sender.  Tradesy did not help me at all.  I was on my own.


----------



## jmc3007

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I had success reaching out to the buyer myself.  Tradesy, for me, was nonchalant (phone call).  I have good people skills, so the buyer and I made it work.  If I would have waited on Tradesy, my bag would have been returned to sender.  Tradesy did not help me at all.  I was on my own.
> 
> I have just read your edited post, and I'm stunned.  They lady on the phone told me I would loose the sale if the buyer does not receive the package.  She was not helpful or tried to help.  I am glad it worked out for me and the buyer and you.


I totally agree and had done same but my buyer was unresponsive.  The platform is such that I can never tell if buyer is ignoring my messages or never received them.  At least CS can either phone or email buyers directly.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> I totally agree and had done same but my buyer was unresponsive.  The platform is such that I can never tell if buyer is ignoring my messages or never received them.  At least CS can either phone or email buyers directly.



Ok, I see.  You were really on your own.


----------



## rhlewis

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I had success reaching out to the buyer myself.  Tradesy, for me, was nonchalant (phone call).  I have good people skills, so the buyer and I made it work.  If I would have waited on Tradesy, my bag would have been returned to sender.  Tradesy did not help me at all.  I was on my own.




This is too bad. I sold a bag lady fall. USPS tried to deliver the bag but it say for several days and the girl hadn't picked it up. I called Tradesy and they were very helpful. Marked it as delivered on the day they attempted.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

rhlewis said:


> This is too bad. I sold a bag lady fall. USPS tried to deliver the bag but it say for several days and the girl hadn't picked it up. I called Tradesy and they were very helpful. Marked it as delivered on the day they attempted.



They paid you!  They told me if UPS send it back, then I was made whole. I did all the customer service by myself.  Hmm, I don't think I like Tradesy right now.  I even asked them about refunding shipping and that was a maybe.  I don't understand the difference in treatment.  Well, I can speak highly about UPS customer service with helping busy customers get their package.  Thanks to them for helping me help the customer get her package.  The buyer and I had a good transaction in the end.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> They paid you!  They told me if UPS send it back, then I was made whole. I did all the customer service by myself.  Hmm, I don't think I like Tradesy right now.  I even asked them about refunding shipping and that was a maybe.  I don't understand the difference in treatment.  Well, I can speak highly about UPS customer service with helping busy customers get their package.  Thanks to them for helping me help the customer get her package.  The buyer and I had a good transaction in the end.


Maybe the difference is that you used your own postage?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Maybe the difference is that you used your own postage?



Maybe!  I will call for clarification.  It is nice to know and work with Tradesy policies.  Thank you for trying to help me.  I appreciate it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EGBDF said:


> I sold an item and it was delivered to the address provided on Tradesy's label a few days ago, but it's a PO Box, and the shipping status doesn't say 'Delivered', it says Ready for pickup. If I contact Tradesy will they mark it delivered for purposed of releasing my funds? Or do I have to wait and see if the buyer picks it up, and then wait the 4 days after that?



i had one like this. it was an attempted delivery and the person wasn't home, so the person had to trudge to the post office to get it. it took my buyer 5 days to go get it and the funds are held until they get it. so i waited the 5 days for them to get it, plus the 4 days wait time b/c it was pricey. i didn't bother the buyer, why would i? and i doubt tradesy will release money if the buyer doesn't have the item. i just waited it out. you could message the buyer i suppose, but that's your choice.


----------



## EGBDF

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i had one like this. it was an attempted delivery and the person wasn't home, so the person had to trudge to the post office to get it. it took my buyer 5 days to go get it and the funds are held until they get it. so i waited the 5 days for them to get it, plus the 4 days wait time b/c it was pricey. i didn't bother the buyer, why would i? and i doubt tradesy will release money if the buyer doesn't have the item. i just waited it out. you could message the buyer i suppose, but that's your choice.



I think in the future I might not want to sell to someone who has a PO Box as their shipping address. I'll be optimistic and figure she'll go pick it up on Tuesday (not sure if all POs are closed tomorrow). I hadn't realized that when it was sent to a PO box, that it wouldn't be marked as 'delivered' once it reached the address on the label (the PO Box)


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I had too message the buyer. She needed my help. The buyer did not know if she could or how to get her package.  The buyer told me thank you.  She was a honest and kind buyer. Our situation was different.  A sweet reminder does not hurt anybody  and it allows me to help a customer if they need any help.  I called Tradesy for assistance on how to handle the situation. That was a wise thing to do.


----------



## SweetDaisy05




----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I think in the future I might not want to sell to someone who has a PO Box as their shipping address. I'll be optimistic and figure she'll go pick it up on Tuesday (not sure if all POs are closed tomorrow). I hadn't realized that when it was sent to a PO box, that it wouldn't be marked as 'delivered' once it reached the address on the label (the PO Box)


You'll be losing a lot of good potential buyers by restricting post office boxes. Some people in rural areas only have po box delivery because the post office cannot and will not deliver to homes.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> You'll be losing a lot of good potential buyers by restricting post office boxes. Some people in rural areas only have po box delivery because the post office cannot and will not deliver to homes.




^^   Yep, that.. ^^

And there are many that don't have safe delivery so they use PO boxes to ensure their packages wont be stolen.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> You'll be losing a lot of good potential buyers by restricting post office boxes. Some people in rural areas only have po box delivery because the post office cannot and will not deliver to homes.



Well, maybeI've never had a PO Box as a delivery address before.  (I looked it up and it's a rural area and the post office has limited hours) I think a PO Box seems like a very safe address to deliver to, but I wish Tradesy would recognize that it's been delivered to the address they provided on the label. I know some people with PO boxes that only pick up their mail once a week. Or they travel a lot so they just use a PO box and collect when they can.
But thanks for your input, I'll consider that these might just take a bit of extra time to complete.


----------



## iloveluxury1

Ok, I've been trying to look on the Tradesy website and on here for answers but no luck yet.
If I use the prepaid shipping label, which boxes can I use from USPS? 
And does it benefit me in any way to use the prepaid label versus using first class USPS or USPS flat rate priority? 
Should I only use it for more expensive items (i.e.: $200 or more?) versus cheaper items? I'm a bit confused with shipping!!


----------



## speedygirl45

iloveluxury1 said:


> Ok, I've been trying to look on the Tradesy website and on here for answers but no luck yet.
> If I use the prepaid shipping label, which boxes can I use from USPS?
> And does it benefit me in any way to use the prepaid label versus using first class USPS or USPS flat rate priority?
> Should I only use it for more expensive items (i.e.: $200 or more?) versus cheaper items? I'm a bit confused with shipping!!


I tend to use the printable label for almost everything except some dresses. The price is pretty great considering Tradesy insures the entire shipment. So far, I have even used the label on a Christian Louboutin box (booties in size 8.5 and 5 inch heels) and it worked


----------



## whateve

iloveluxury1 said:


> Ok, I've been trying to look on the Tradesy website and on here for answers but no luck yet.
> If I use the prepaid shipping label, which boxes can I use from USPS?
> And does it benefit me in any way to use the prepaid label versus using first class USPS or USPS flat rate priority?
> Should I only use it for more expensive items (i.e.: $200 or more?) versus cheaper items? I'm a bit confused with shipping!!


They charge the buyer a flat rate of $8.50 for everything (at least everything I have listed.) I'll use my own postage if I can ship first class or it fits in a small flat rate envelope or box. Otherwise, I'll use theirs. You can use any boxes except the flat rate ones.

ETA: the benefit to you is that most times any priority package will cost you more to ship yourself than to use theirs.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Hello Ladies. Please help, I need advise on my recent sale. I sold an item this weekend. Confirmed sale and sent message to buyer that I will be shipping after Holiday. Buyer sent me a msg wanting to cancel after 1 hr. of confirming sale and telling me to refund her CC. I haven't printed the ship label at this point. So cancellation was fine with me, she changed her mind and people change minds all the time. Sent her a msg. to inform her I do not have her payment and Tradesy does, processing of payments and refunds goes through them. I told her to call Tradesy for the cancellation and reminded her to be careful purchasing and canceling if not sure because cancellations count against sellers. 

At the same time, I emailed Tradesy about the situation. I do not want the cancellation to come from my end and be penalized for it when it wasn't my fault to cancel. I have cancelled a couple of sales in the past because buyers wanted to cancel and received a message warning that my account can be suspended for canceling sales. SO i am avoiding cancellations at all cost.

So now buyer msg. back with this, "Will item be shipped as scheduled? and how do I know that I will be getting an authentic item and not a Knock off?'... I just had a headache instantly. First, she wants to cancel, now she giving me mixed messages on shipping item and got issues with the authenticity. I do not get it!!! I paid an authenticator to authenticate item before posting and indicated they can have it re-authenticated if they have an issue. 

I haven't received any reply from Tradesy yet. I do not want to sell to this buyer but I do not want the cancellation to come from me. I do not want my account suspended.

Any of you had this situation before? Please advise. I am sorry for the long text.


----------



## whateve

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello Ladies. Please help, I need advise on my recent sale. I sold an item this weekend. Confirmed sale and sent message to buyer that I will be shipping after Holiday. Buyer sent me a msg wanting to cancel after 1 hr. of confirming sale and telling me to refund her CC. I haven't printed the ship label at this point. So cancellation was fine with me, she changed her mind and people change minds all the time. Sent her a msg. to inform her I do not have her payment and Tradesy does, processing of payments and refunds goes through them. I told her to call Tradesy for the cancellation and reminded her to be careful purchasing and canceling if not sure because cancellations count against sellers.
> 
> At the same time, I emailed Tradesy about the situation. I do not want the cancellation to come from my end and be penalized for it when it wasn't my fault to cancel. I have cancelled a couple of sales in the past because buyers wanted to cancel and received a message warning that my account can be suspended for canceling sales. SO i am avoiding cancellations at all cost.
> 
> So now buyer msg. back with this, "Will item be shipped as scheduled? and how do I know that I will be getting an authentic item and not a Knock off?'... I just had a headache instantly. First, she wants to cancel, now she giving me mixed messages on shipping item and got issues with the authenticity. I do not get it!!! I paid an authenticator to authenticate item before posting and indicated they can have it re-authenticated if they have an issue.
> 
> I haven't received any reply from Tradesy yet. I do not want to sell to this buyer but I do not want the cancellation to come from me. I do not want my account suspended.
> 
> Any of you had this situation before? Please advise. I am sorry for the long text.


I had a buyer request a cancellation and I did it. I don't think it hurts you on Tradesy. 

Your buyer is crazy. Does she want it or not? Maybe she decided not to do the cancellation because she thought it would hurt your status.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I had a buyer request a cancellation and I did it. I don't think it hurts you on Tradesy.
> 
> Your buyer is crazy. Does she want it or not? Maybe she decided not to do the cancellation because she thought it would hurt your status.


I do not know if she wants it. Sent her another message and no respond yet. Tried calling Tradesy to make sure about the suspension but calls kept on getting cut after waiting. This will be my 4th cancellation. I will wait til' tomorrow am, and will just cancel if I do not get a reply from Tradesy.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I had a buyer request a cancellation and I did it. I don't think it hurts you on Tradesy.
> 
> Your buyer is crazy. Does she want it or not? Maybe she decided not to do the cancellation because she thought it would hurt your status.


Oh Thanks for replying.


----------



## whateve

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I do not know if she wants it. Sent her another message and no respond yet. Tried calling Tradesy to make sure about the suspension but calls kept on getting cut after waiting. This will be my 4th cancellation. I will wait til' tomorrow am, and will just cancel if I do not get a reply from Tradesy.


I didn't realize Tradesy was answering the phone today. I sent them a message on Saturday and still haven't heard back.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I didn't realize Tradesy was answering the phone today. I sent them a message on Saturday and still haven't heard back.


Oh ok. In their page, it says something like open today but on different hours (I am assuming skeleton hours).


----------



## SweetDaisy05

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I do not know if she wants it. Sent her another message and no respond yet. Tried calling Tradesy to make sure about the suspension but calls kept on getting cut after waiting. This will be my 4th cancellation. I will wait til' tomorrow am, and will just cancel if I do not get a reply from Tradesy.



I had a buyer cancel a sale.  I canceled the sale for the buyer immediately.  On my sales, it said I canceled the sale.  I immediately called Tradesy the next day.  Tradesy changed it to buyer requested cancellation.  I would try to get the other cancellations off your record too.  They can view the conversation with buyers asking to cancel the sale.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I had a buyer cancel a sale.  I canceled the sale for the buyer immediately.  On my sales, it said I canceled the sale.  I immediately called Tradesy the next day.  Tradesy changed it to buyer requested cancellation.  I would try to get the other cancellations off your record too.  They can view the conversation with buyers asking to cancel the sale.


Thank you SweetDaisy. I will do what you suggested. I didn't know Tradesy can change the reason. I was under the impression cancellations count against buyer regardless of who cancelled. That was the understanding I had with the warning msg about canceling sales.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I didn't realize Tradesy was answering the phone today. I sent them a message on Saturday and still haven't heard back.


Thank you Whateva and SweetDaisy for your replies. Buyer finally sent a message saying she didn't want to call Tradesy. She wanted me to ship item. She also said, she was satisfied on my answer about authenticity. :loots: I guess I was being tested. :giggles: 

Just happy that I didn't have to cancel and sold the item. Thank you all.


----------



## rhlewis

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Thank you SweetDaisy. I will do what you suggested. I didn't know Tradesy can change the reason. I was under the impression cancellations count against buyer regardless of who cancelled. That was the understanding I had with the warning msg about canceling sales.




I too had to cancel a sale last Tuesday for a woman who said her 4 year old accidentally bought an item of mine that was on her "love" list on the way home from school drop off. Sounds odd to me, but I cancelled. I put the reason being was buyer request. I still got the warning message even though it was cancelled (and the reason I stated) was buyer request. I wouldn't worry about the warning. But I agree, you definitely need to get the reason why it was cancelled, changed. [emoji4]


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> I didn't realize Tradesy was answering the phone today. I sent them a message on Saturday and still haven't heard back.


 I notice lately all communication is extremely slow and the customer service is not as good as even a few months ago.  I am really not sure what is happening?  It is sad because when I started using Tradesy the service was exceptional. In my opinion it is rapidly declining along with removing the chat option, shortening hours and slower email response time.  Also I had a buyer return an item. It has been over 15 days and still not resolved. I called yesterday and was told I would have my payment by the end of their day yesterday, because the authenticity check confirmed it was indeed authentic. I never received the payout.  This morning I noticed the payout section was changed from pending "customer review" back to pending "buyer review."  I will have to call again this morning.  I really think I am completely done selling anything over 50.00 for a while.  I am feeling like it won't be the same on Tradesy like it was when I started buying and selling.  I don't mean to complain just very disappointed.


----------



## nicole0612

luv2run41 said:


> I notice lately all communication is extremely slow and the customer service is not as good as even a few months ago.  I am really not sure what is happening?  It is sad because when I started using Tradesy the service was exceptional. In my opinion it is rapidly declining along with removing the chat option, shortening hours and slower email response time.  Also I had a buyer return an item. It has been over 15 days and still not resolved. I called yesterday and was told I would have my payment by the end of their day yesterday, because the authenticity check confirmed it was indeed authentic. I never received the payout.  This morning I noticed the payout section was changed from pending "customer review" back to pending "buyer review."  I will have to call again this morning.  I really think I am completely done selling anything over 50.00 for a while.  I am feeling like it won't be the same on Tradesy like it was when I started buying and selling.  I don't mean to complain just very disappointed.




+1. My experience selling here was very good in the past. For the past month items have not sold well, I have just been getting messages asking for greatly reduced prices ($600-800 for $2,500-3,500 handbags in perfect condition). I also had an item that a buyer tried to return in a dispute, and Tradesy sent me a message that my item was misrepresented. The rationale was that my brand new Chanel heels were listed as size 8.5 and they said I should have listed them as 38.5. I called them and pointed out that they do not give the option to use the European sizes when listing an item! I also pointed out that one of my pictures clearly shows the Neiman Marcus label with 8.5 written on it! I also told them that the buyer never asked any questions before purchasing, and that if she had questions about Chanel sizing she should have asked prior to buying. They did agree to reverse the misrepresentation claim, but I was shocked that I had to argue it out with them!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> +1. My experience selling here was very good in the past. For the past month items have not sold well, I have just been getting messages asking for greatly reduced prices ($600-800 for $2,500-3,500 handbags in perfect condition). I also had an item that a buyer tried to return in a dispute, and Tradesy sent me a message that my item was misrepresented. The rationale was that my brand new Chanel heels were listed as size 8.5 and they said I should have listed them as 38.5. I called them and pointed out that they do not give the option to use the European sizes when listing an item! I also pointed out that one of my pictures clearly shows the Neiman Marcus label with 8.5 written on it! I also told them that the buyer never asked any questions before purchasing, and that if she had questions about Chanel sizing she should have asked prior to buying. They did agree to reverse the misrepresentation claim, but I was shocked that I had to argue it out with them!


That's ridiculous! Obviously they should have European sizes as an option for listing. I bet at least half of the shoes listed on Tradesy are European sized. I was so afraid this would happen to me when I sold my Guccis. Tradesy's conversion and Gucci's conversion for the size were different but I used Tradesy's, in hopes it would help in the case of a claim. My buyer ended up keeping my shoes. If shoes don't fit, that shouldn't be a dispute, just a normal return.

I've lost faith in Tradesy lately too. They never returned my message from Saturday.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> +1. My experience selling here was very good in the past. For the past month items have not sold well, I have just been getting messages asking for greatly reduced prices ($600-800 for $2,500-3,500 handbags in perfect condition). I also had an item that a buyer tried to return in a dispute, and Tradesy sent me a message that my item was misrepresented. The rationale was that my brand new Chanel heels were listed as size 8.5 and they said I should have listed them as 38.5. I called them and pointed out that they do not give the option to use the European sizes when listing an item! I also pointed out that one of my pictures clearly shows the Neiman Marcus label with 8.5 written on it! I also told them that the buyer never asked any questions before purchasing, and that if she had questions about Chanel sizing she should have asked prior to buying. They did agree to reverse the misrepresentation claim, but I was shocked that I had to argue it out with them!


something similar happened to me a while back, it was the other way of shoe conversion where the buyer claimed Euro 40 was equivalent to US 12 and she included some lame *** blurry chart to support her claim.  I had to point out that even Tradesy's own conversion chart doesn't approach near the scale she was claiming.  They gave me credit and took the shoes into one of their closets.

that said I think that's the way real life works, that you always gotta fight and stay proactive about your sales.  this isn't limited to Tradesy but every reselling platform.  I have done same at the Real Real, pointing out the price difference between two Prada coats even though mine was labeled NWT.  to their credit, they did issue me the difference owed by the next pay period.  it's like I always double check my supermarket receipts to avoid wrong prices on sale items, it shouldn't happen but it does all the time so I wouldn't necessarily fault anyone.


----------



## jmc3007

luv2run41 said:


> I notice lately all communication is extremely slow and the customer service is not as good as even a few months ago.  I am really not sure what is happening?  It is sad because when I started using Tradesy the service was exceptional. In my opinion it is rapidly declining along with removing the chat option, shortening hours and slower email response time.  Also I had a buyer return an item. It has been over 15 days and still not resolved. I called yesterday and was told I would have my payment by the end of their day yesterday, because the authenticity check confirmed it was indeed authentic. I never received the payout.  This morning I noticed the payout section was changed from pending "customer review" back to pending "buyer review."  I will have to call again this morning.  I really think I am completely done selling anything over 50.00 for a while.  I am feeling like it won't be the same on Tradesy like it was when I started buying and selling.  I don't mean to complain just very disappointed.


It wouldn't surprise me at all that Tradesy is going through some reorganization and internal changes to their business model.  they're a VC funded company and the funding landscape currently is very bleak, not unlike the global stock markets in recent months.  companies that have to raise more money will find that they're worth much less than the last time, news not easy to digest. there have been several shutdowns like Shop-Hers (folded into Tradesy), Threadflip etc so Tradesy is most likely shoring up their finances and staffing to ensure their survival and success.  

and I do want them to succeed because despite its shortcomings outlined and experienced by many of us here, it's still a much better alternative to eBay I find.  their flaws are something I can and willing to work with... for now. I cannot fathom selling on eBay or Posh :cry:


----------



## luv2run41

jmc3007 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me at all that Tradesy is going through some reorganization and internal changes to their business model.  they're a VC funded company and the funding landscape currently is very bleak, not unlike the global stock markets in recent months.  there have been several shutdowns like Shop-Hers (folded into Tradesy), Threadflip etc so Tradesy is most likely shoring up their finances and staffing to ensure their survival and success.
> 
> and I do want them to succeed because despite its shortcomings outlined and experienced by many of us here, it's still a much better alternative to eBay I find.  their flaws are something I can and willing to work with... for now. I cannot fathom selling on eBay or Posh :cry:



I had all but forgotten ebay, you are so right. I think I was getting spoiled by Tradesy's exceptional service and hadn't really thought about transitioning the company.  I completely agree about Tradesy being much better than ebay. In the past year I have only sold one thing on ebay and over 40 on Tradesy.  Atleast I can still get the same rep when I call Tradesy, which I really like. Overall my experience has been really very positive


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> That's ridiculous! Obviously they should have European sizes as an option for listing. I bet at least half of the shoes listed on Tradesy are European sized. I was so afraid this would happen to me when I sold my Guccis. Tradesy's conversion and Gucci's conversion for the size were different but I used Tradesy's, in hopes it would help in the case of a claim. My buyer ended up keeping my shoes. If shoes don't fit, that shouldn't be a dispute, just a normal return.
> 
> I've lost faith in Tradesy lately too. They never returned my message from Saturday.




Exactly! Most designer shoes are in European sizes. I'm glad that you didn't have issues when you sold your Guccis!


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> something similar happened to me a while back, it was the other way of shoe conversion where the buyer claimed Euro 40 was equivalent to US 12 and she included some lame *** blurry chart to support her claim.  I had to point out that even Tradesy's own conversion chart doesn't approach near the scale she was claiming.  They gave me credit and took the shoes into one of their closets.
> 
> that said I think that's the way real life works, that you always gotta fight and stay proactive about your sales.  this isn't limited to Tradesy but every reselling platform.  I have done same at the Real Real, pointing out the price difference between two Prada coats even though mine was labeled NWT.  to their credit, they did issue me the difference owed by the next pay period.  it's like I always double check my supermarket receipts to avoid wrong prices on sale items, it shouldn't happen but it does all the time so I wouldn't necessarily fault anyone.




I think you are right. There is no such thing as an easy sale process anymore. We have to be diligent and proactive when selling online. My feeling is that you have to anticipate any question or complaint a buyer might have and protect yourself through very detailed listings with many pictures. Then if an issue comes up, be willing to fight it out.
Interesting that this has happened to you on multiple sites. Good thing you did your research and got what you deserved for your Prada coat.


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> I had all but forgotten ebay, you are so right. I think I was getting spoiled by Tradesy's exceptional service and hadn't really thought about transitioning the company.  I completely agree about Tradesy being much better than ebay. In the past year I have only sold one thing on ebay and over 40 on Tradesy.  Atleast I can still get the same rep when I call Tradesy, which I really like. Overall my experience has been really very positive


I still list on ebay. I put everything on Tradesy and only the cheaper items on ebay. They sell quicker on ebay. I'm always thrilled when I sell something on Tradesy because I think there is less chance I'll have a problem. I'd love it if I could get out of ebay completely.


----------



## jmc3007

Make Offer details here.  It does automatically charge the buyers' offers if accepted like Posh.


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> Make Offer details here.  It does automatically charge the buyers' offers if accepted like Posh.



Do you see any listings with this option yet?


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

rhlewis said:


> I too had to cancel a sale last Tuesday for a woman who said her 4 year old accidentally bought an item of mine that was on her "love" list on the way home from school drop off. Sounds odd to me, but I cancelled. I put the reason being was buyer request. I still got the warning message even though it was cancelled (and the reason I stated) was buyer request. I wouldn't worry about the warning. But I agree, you definitely need to get the reason why it was cancelled, changed. [emoji4]


Wow! 4 years old knows how to shop online now? Why can they just say they changed their minds instead of coming up with ridiculous excuses.


----------



## paula3boys

I'm glad sellers can turn off make offer on Tradesy. I don't want offers


----------



## rhlewis

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Wow! 4 years old knows how to shop online now? Why can they just say they changed their minds instead of coming up with ridiculous excuses.




Exactly what I thought!


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Do you see any listings with this option yet?


No, I've looked.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

jmc3007 said:


> Make Offer details here.  It does automatically charge the buyers' offers if accepted like Posh.


I sure hope it doesn't become like Posh. A lot of buyers over there just want items basically for free with the lowball offers. I do not get this option though, even without it, buyers are sending offers.


----------



## speedygirl45

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I sure hope it doesn't become like Posh. A lot of buyers over there just want items basically for free with the lowball offers. I do not get this option though, even without it, buyers are sending offers.


Double hope on that. I get the idea though - i had someone sent me a message with an offer on my chanel espadrilles and honestly the hard part was just making sure I lowered my price right after she responded so she would be the one getting the price


----------



## NANI1972

I have recently sent several messages to tradesy; One last Friday about an issue never received a response, and the other three days ago asking why a buyer had returned an item and have not received a response yet. I'm sure they're busy getting their new "offer" system going but they still need to take care of their customers.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> I have recently sent several messages to tradesy; One last Friday about an issue never received a response, and the other three days ago asking why a buyer had returned an item and have not received a response yet. I'm sure they're busy getting their new "offer" system going but they still need to take care of their customers.


I sent a message last Saturday and never got a response. I called on Tuesday and only had to wait 6 minutes on the phone. I suggest you call.


----------



## whateve

I have trouble removing items from my closet. I'll remove them and then notice they are back the next day. I have to remove them 2 or 3 times.

Also I've noticed some of my titles are garbled in the search. They look fine in my closet and in the listing but on the search page, the beginning of my title is cut off. I've seen this on other listings too. Beautiful became "ful," leather became "eather," vintage became "E."


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I have trouble removing items from my closet. I'll remove them and then notice they are back the next day. I have to remove them 2 or 3 times.
> 
> Also I've noticed some of my titles are garbled in the search. They look fine in my closet and in the listing but on the search page, the beginning of my title is cut off. I've seen this on other listings too. Beautiful became "ful," leather became "eather," vintage became "E."



I had that happen to me-I though that I had made a mistake when I had removed it.

I see the Make an Offer button now.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I had that happen to me-I though that I had made a mistake when I had removed it.
> 
> I see the Make an Offer button now.


I don't see the Make an Offer button. They said they were rolling it out so maybe it isn't available to me yet. That doesn't seem fair.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I don't see the Make an Offer button. They said they were rolling it out so maybe it isn't available to me yet. That doesn't seem fair.



That's strange-I assumed that they meant it would only show up in some listings at first.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> That's strange-I assumed that they meant it would only show up in some listings at first.


Is it near the add to bag button? Can you give me a seller name to look at that you know it shows up on?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Is it near the add to bag button? Can you give me a seller name to look at that you know it shows up on?



It's down further, under Ask a Question.
Strawberry Fields has it


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> It's down further, under Ask a Question.
> Strawberry Fields has it


 I don't have it.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I don't have it.



Here is a screenshot of that section--
I have never bought anything on Tradesy. It must be just random who sees it now then. I have been tempted a few times to buy something.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Here is a screenshot of that section--
> I have never bought anything on Tradesy. It must be just random who sees it now then. I have been tempted a few times to buy something.


Yeah, I don't see that. I'm not Tradesy's favorite seller right now. One of my packages got lost.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i read the email and site about the offer button, but i didn't see anything about when it expires... do they just self-expire if you don't respond?.. i'm going to leave the button on but just intend to not respond


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Yeah, I don't see that. I'm not Tradesy's favorite seller right now. One of my packages got lost.



Oh no. Were you using a Tradesy label? How have they handled it?


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i read the email and site about the offer button, but i didn't see anything about when it expires... do they just self-expire if you don't respond?.. i'm going to leave the button on but just intend to not respond


I believe it is 48 hours.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> I believe it is 48 hours.



thanks


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Oh no. Were you using a Tradesy label? How have they handled it?


I was using a Tradesy label. It never got scanned so I don't have proof I shipped. I know the postman picked it up but my post office doesn't scan when they pick up. The post office supervisor is still investigating but I don't have high hopes. It wasn't very expensive. Tradesy says they'll still pay me, but I don't want that if it means they'll kick me off Tradesy or make it harder for people to see my items.


----------



## love2sh0p

I'm so annoyed with Tradesy right now. A week or so again as mentioned they increased the price of their prepaid labels to $8.50. This caused all of my listing to have "wacky" selling prices like for example $99.76 . instead of $100. okay fine, I spent the time adjusting my listings so that I would have "clean" numbers and even numbers. today they switched it again so that the buyer sees only the selling price and then it says "plus shipping" at the bottom of the listing. now my selling prices are uneven for the second time.. now I have a buyer asking for "free shipping". I have no option to offer free shipping since there is no such thing of offering a free label... what am I supposed to do now lower my listings by $8.50 every time someone wants free shipping??? So fckng annoying!! Pardon my language but I am frustrated


----------



## EGBDF

love2sh0p said:


> I'm so annoyed with Tradesy right now. A week or so again as mentioned they increased the price of their prepaid labels to $8.50. This caused all of my listing to have "wacky" selling prices like for example $99.76 . instead of $100. okay fine, I spent the time adjusting my listings so that I would have "clean" numbers and even numbers. today they switched it again so that the buyer sees only the selling price and then it says "plus shipping" at the bottom of the listing. now my selling prices are uneven for the second time.. now I have a buyer asking for "free shipping". I have no option to offer free shipping since there is no such thing of offering a free label... what am I supposed to do now lower my listings by $8.50 every time someone wants free shipping??? So fckng annoying!! Pardon my language but I am frustrated



Ugh, I have not seen any listings with the shipping separate! Do you see any others like that? I wonder if this is yet another new thing they are trying out.


----------



## love2sh0p

EGBDF said:


> Ugh, I have not seen any listings with the shipping separate! Do you see any others like that? I wonder if this is yet another new thing they are trying out.



I am using the app, I'm not sure if this is visible on a desktop or safari phone browser. For me, on the app, everything in "Abbey R" closet has a sale price then under the phone it will say +$30.00 for example. Here is a screen shoot...


----------



## ledobe

I came here to ask about the separate shipping too. Guess I'm not the only one seeing it.

Also, even though I'm not shopping (no, really, I'm not!) I was searching by Coach, and sorting by price, and whether I searched high to low, or low to high, I got the same items, in the same order, at random prices, not even close to sorting by price.

Annoying that it's so unpredictable and zero communication to buyers or sellers about format changes.  I'm not even going to bother to complain how I can't find some of my items when I search, even if I exactly quote the name and or search tags.  grrr...


----------



## EGBDF

love2sh0p said:


> I am using the app, I'm not sure if this is visible on a desktop or safari phone browser. For me, on the app, everything in "Abbey R" closet has a sale price then under the phone it will say +$30.00 for example. Here is a screen shoot...



When I look at that same item it doesn't have separate shipping. The overall price is the same though. I'm on a computer.
So I wonder, with the separate shipping, if someone returns an item because they don't want it, do they only get a credit for the amount of the item and not the shipping?


----------



## NANI1972

Everyone if you are not happy about something on the Tradsey website you need to complain. That's only way things are going to change. They make changes to their website: wether it be buying formats or seller formats WITHOUT any kind of notification! I find this unprofessional and bad business. Although I've been happier selling on Tradsey than eBay I still feel they need some fine tuning when it comes to website issues: particularly the search engine issues, which I know many ppl are not happy with. 
IMO they need to know what were unhappy about.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

My listings magically went back to the older format (no separate shipping charges). So weird, I guess they are experimenting...


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> I came here to ask about the separate shipping too. Guess I'm not the only one seeing it.
> 
> Also, even though I'm not shopping (no, really, I'm not!) I was searching by Coach, and sorting by price, and whether I searched high to low, or low to high, I got the same items, in the same order, at random prices, not even close to sorting by price.
> 
> Annoying that it's so unpredictable and zero communication to buyers or sellers about format changes.  I'm not even going to bother to complain how I can't find some of my items when I search, even if I exactly quote the name and or search tags.  grrr...


I'm not seeing it on my listings. I hate that! I like that the shipping charge is included in the price. Yeah, I wonder if they might stop offering free shipping and returns. They can't separate out the shipping charge and then say "free shipping."

I'm finally seeing the make an offer button. 

I can't find my items in a search either. If I can't find them, how can I expect anyone else to? I can't find what I want to buy either. It makes me go back to ebay to buy.


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> My listings magically went back to the older format (no separate shipping charges). So weird, I guess they are experimenting...


also it could be that they were doing an update to the system and something got caught in the middle.  I saw some weird emoticons early this afternoon.  shipping policy was updated a couple weeks ago under FAQ section, I doubt if they would change it again so soon.  

as for optimal search results based on experience, I usually just type in one word.  say if I'm searching for a Chloe Marcie bag, I would do Marcie not Chloe Marcie as adding the brand before it brings back all other bags under Chloe not just Marcie.  so much of the search result output is based on the input created by sellers, a lot of items aren't tagged correctly or sufficiently with identifiers.


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> Everyone if you are not happy about something on the Tradsey website you need to complain. That's only way things are going to change. They make changes to their website: wether it be buying formats or seller formats WITHOUT any kind of notification! I find this unprofessional and bad business. Although I've been happier selling on Tradsey than eBay I still feel they need some fine tuning when it comes to website issues: particularly the search engine issues, which I know many ppl are not happy with.
> IMO they need to know what were unhappy about.







This is so true! 
If you/we don't complain they have no way to know how much we hate or love a change they've implemented. 

I keep complaining about the search feature- Tradesy's search is ABYSMAL! It's one of the worst of any site I use.
I can type in word for word a listing and it wont pop in the search results.
Never get the same results twice. I can search for Tabitha Simmons Boots 3 times and get 3 different results-  Just awful.
Sorry for the search rant but Ugh.. 

Carry-on.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> also it could be that they were doing an update to the system and something got caught in the middle.  I saw some weird emoticons early this afternoon.  shipping policy was updated a couple weeks ago under FAQ section, I doubt if they would change it again so soon.
> 
> as for optimal search results based on experience, I usually just type in one word.  say if I'm searching for a Chloe Marcie bag, I would do Marcie not Chloe Marcie as adding the brand before it brings back all other bags under Chloe not just Marcie.  so much of the search result output is based on the input created by sellers, a lot of items aren't tagged correctly or sufficiently with identifiers.


Are you saying that if we don't add tags, our items won't show up on searches? So if I list a Chloe Marcie and I put that in the title, I need to add Marcie to the tags as well in order for it to show up in the search?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I can't find my items in a search either. If I can't find them, how can I expect anyone else to? I can't find what I want to buy either. It makes me go back to ebay to buy.


The search got worse. There were purses that don't belong, shoes, and bathing suits with the title of my purse.  I had to dig to find my purse. I came to this thread to see if anybody noticed what I have noticed. It's so bad I laughed when I read your comment. I have added correct tags for my purse before I did the search.  I hope the search improves.  I want to sell my purse.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> The search got worse. There were purses that don't belong, shoes, and bathing suits with the title of my purse.  I had to dig to find my purse. I came to this thread to see if anybody noticed what I have noticed. It's so bad I laughed when I read your comment. I have added correct tags for my purse before I did the search.  I hope the search improves.  I want to sell my purse.


I noticed that only items that have a couple of love/like on it were the only ones showing. At least on my listings. Majority of items are with the big sellers especially with the first 5-6 pages with or without love/like.


----------



## NANI1972

SweetDaisy05 said:


> The search got worse. There were purses that don't belong, shoes, and bathing suits with the title of my purse.  I had to dig to find my purse. I came to this thread to see if anybody noticed what I have noticed. It's so bad I laughed when I read your comment. I have added correct tags for my purse before I did the search.  I hope the search improves.  I want to sell my purse.




If you want things to improve please express your dislikes to Tradsey, they have to know the customers are unhappy and dissatisfied with the search engine on the website are any other issues.


----------



## Butterflyweed

I am so unhappy with tradesy right now, I don't know what's going on with their app, I tried to edit the pics of my listing and made sure that I save it, I look at the photos again and it looks like it went through. Went to bed, then my item got sold, when I Look at the listing again, it was showing the old photos. So I have a purse that's sold with some incorrect photos, and I have to send message to buyer before confirming. And also when I edit price, the shipping will show $00.00. Does anybody has this experience too. I'm so frustrated!


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Anybody emailed Tradesy about their horrible search engine and have gotten a reply? Its getting harder to get a reply from them lately on issues.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Are you saying that if we don't add tags, our items won't show up on searches? So if I list a Chloe Marcie and I put that in the title, I need to add Marcie to the tags as well in order for it to show up in the search?


I place tags on all my items in addition to the usual identifiers provided by Tradesy such as brand, type of item, color etc.  the search function wasn't always this way but I think the algorithm changed a few months ago when tags started to become more prominent.  I can always find my items and do think tagging helps, mind you a lot of this learning was trial and error.  

I once saw a listing whose tags ran half a page, the tags were longer than the description! I clicked on one of her tags and saw all the other items grouped under it and a light bulb went off that must be how tagging works.  Also her item was by one brand but she tagged 15 additional brands as well to increase visibility.   I try to put myself in the shoes of buyers and guess what they would type and work around that.  Using the same example mentioned previously, 99% of ppl type in "Chloe Marcie" when they're looking for this bag so the probablity is quite high that if your listing has same tagging, your item would show up in the result. I'd venture a guess that if you didn't have any tag and only "Chloe Marcie" in the listing title, it'll still show up but mixed in among thousands of other Chloe bag results. By no means this is a foolproof technique it's just something I picked up along the way


----------



## SweetDaisy05

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I noticed that only items that have a couple of love/like on it were the only ones showing. At least on my listings. Majority of items are with the big sellers especially with the first 5-6 pages with or without love/like.



Thank you for offering your insight.  I have more than 30 loves for my purse.  Yesterday morning the bags in my category were up top with many wrong items behind and a few in between. Very early  morning today, I did a 
search for the purses with my title were all scattered. It is back to normal for me now, yeah.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

NANI1972 said:


> If you want things to improve please express your dislikes to Tradsey, they have to know the customers are unhappy and dissatisfied with the search engine on the website are any other issues.



I do that already.  Thank you for caring about the sellers and Tradesy.   I like to come here and talk to other sellers about my experiences and hear theirs.  It makes selling more enjoyable and helpful for me.   It is back to normal now for me.   I bet a lot of people told Tradesy about the problem.


----------



## NANI1972

Butterflyweed said:


> I am so unhappy with tradesy right now, I don't know what's going on with their app, I tried to edit the pics of my listing and made sure that I save it, I look at the photos again and it looks like it went through. Went to bed, then my item got sold, when I Look at the listing again, it was showing the old photos. So I have a purse that's sold with some incorrect photos, and I have to send message to buyer before confirming. And also when I edit price, the shipping will show $00.00. Does anybody has this experience too. I'm so frustrated!


Yes I have had this same experience, I have changed pictures and the listing does not update until the next day, very frustrating.


oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Anybody emailed Tradesy about their horrible search engine and have gotten a reply? Its getting harder to get a reply from them lately on issues.


When they had live chat I complained about it as a seller several times only to get the same unconcerned responses which included: Higher volume sellers get more visibility, more likes get visibility, I was even told they could find my item in a search if they searched the same exact title as my listing, well they know what it is bc I sent them a link, for example I have a pair of IM boots listed but they do not show up if I search IM Boots. It's so frustrating! How am I suppose to sell if my items are not visible to buyers?!


SweetDaisy05 said:


> I do that already.  Thank you for caring about the sellers and Tradesy.   I like to come here and talk to other sellers about my experiences and hear theirs.  It makes selling more enjoyable and helpful for me.   It is back to normal now for me.   I bet a lot of people told Tradesy about the problem.


 That's good! Are they responsive when you express your concerns and dislikes? I just hope that if enough Tradsey users express their unhappiness with the website they will make changes.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

NANI1972 said:


> That's good! Are they responsive when you express your concerns and dislikes? I just hope that if enough Tradsey users express their unhappiness with the website they will make changes.



Right now, I don't know. I gave them my feedback on how they do their brand sells.  I have noticed less exclusion from the brand sells (cherry picking), but they have exclude the line that my bag belongs in their brand sells a lot.  That makes me a little sad.   I understand and agree with your viewpoint.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

NANI1972 said:


> Yes I have had this same experience, I have changed pictures and the listing does not update until the next day, very frustrating.
> 
> When they had live chat I complained about it as a seller several times only to get the same unconcerned responses which included: Higher volume sellers get more visibility, more likes get visibility, I was even told they could find my item in a search if they searched the same exact title as my listing, well they know what it is bc I sent them a link, for example I have a pair of IM boots listed but they do not show up if I search IM Boots. It's so frustrating! How am I suppose to sell if my items are not visible to buyers?!
> 
> That's good! Are they responsive when you express your concerns and dislikes? I just hope that if enough Tradsey users express their unhappiness with the website they will make changes.


That was very discouraging. I get that they cater to these high volume sellers but what I do not get are listings that are non-existent at all if you are a small time seller. They should at least be viewable even on the last 2 pages of the search. How are these listing going to accumulate likes/loves if nobody can see them? 

I emailed them before about items not showing on search and they told me to try to change my title. Some worked, a lot did not. Also, I noticed even when I list new items, if they appear, it was on the last page even after they get cleaned then after a couple of days, just can't find them nowhere. 

Will try to send a message again about this. I have not even gotten an answer on my last query but the sale went through, maybe that was why they didn't bother to answer.


----------



## Freak4Coach

I think the tagging is a big part of the search problem. I've noticed a lot of sellers that have a HUGE amount of tags for their item and some have nothing to do with the item listed.  For example, these are the tags I found on one listing for a LV Neverfull:
artsy mm gm pallas eva favorite pm evora handbag neverfull speedy empreinte cabas alma delightful keepall galliera palermo tivoli siracusa monogram ebene azur damier pouch portobello totally brea montaigne luco Louis Vuitton retiro odeon Saleya leather strap wristlet hobo crossbody shoulder bag trevi bandouliere hampstead epi randonnee vernis sully raspail Louis Vuitton Totes

So it's no wonder that we get results unrelated to item we are looking for....


----------



## tayalese

I've sold 10k worth of bags, accessories and shoes on Tradesy and my two biggest complaints:

1) returns. They always side with the buyer even if something is disclosed and pictured. Ugh. 

2) reselling. I have loved an item that was a good deal for say $900, then someone purchases it then relists the same bag for $1700. I've seen this happen numerous times and in my opinion kind of defeats the purpose of the site. 

Also not a big complaint but oh well:
Their bank transfers are very slow and they charge 2.9%. I have Bank of America and a transfer sent on a Monday should not show up the following Monday, even with a verified account.


----------



## EGBDF

tayalese said:


> I've sold 10k worth of bags, accessories and shoes on Tradesy and my two biggest complaints:
> 
> 1) returns. They always side with the buyer even if something is disclosed and pictured. Ugh.
> 
> 2) reselling. I have loved an item that was a good deal for say $900, then someone purchases it then relists the same bag for $1700. I've seen this happen numerous times and in my opinion kind of defeats the purpose of the site.
> 
> Also not a big complaint but oh well:
> Their bank transfers are very slow and they charge 2.9%. I have Bank of America and a transfer sent on a Monday should not show up the following Monday, even with a verified account.



1-So do you mean you have had items returned to you because the buyer claimed they were not as described, and Tradesy 'sided' or agreed with them?

2-I don't really care about that-good luck to them selling it at such a higher price. It may or may not sell, right? And Tradesy is making $$ off of each sale, so I doubt they care.


----------



## tayalese

EGBDF said:


> 1-So do you mean you have had items returned to you because the buyer claimed they were not as described, and Tradesy 'sided' or agreed with them?
> 
> 2-I don't really care about that-good luck to them selling it at such a higher price. It may or may not sell, right? And Tradesy is making $$ off of each sale, so I doubt they care.




1) Yes. If a buyer returns an item and lists the reason as something like wrong size or changed mind, they just get a site credit. If the buyer returns something and claims that the item is not as described, they get their original form of payment. So naturally if a buyer doesn't like an item they are going to claim the item isn't described to get their original form of payment. Its happened twice. The first time I didn't care, the second was laughable as everything was in the description and pictured-plus my purse came back with perfume on it so I think it was used during the return window.  

2) really? It's kind of a turn off for me. Kind of tacky to take advantage of a generous seller and mark up their items. I've seen it numerous times. If I wanted to go to a "reseller" I would go to those enormous eBay shops or online consignment boutiques. But that's capitalism for you.


----------



## uadjit

tayalese said:


> I've sold 10k worth of bags, accessories and shoes on Tradesy and my two biggest complaints:
> 
> 1) returns. They always side with the buyer even if something is disclosed and pictured. Ugh.
> 
> 2) reselling. I have loved an item that was a good deal for say $900, then someone purchases it then relists the same bag for $1700. I've seen this happen numerous times and in my opinion kind of defeats the purpose of the site.
> 
> Also not a big complaint but oh well:
> Their bank transfers are very slow and they charge 2.9%. I have Bank of America and a transfer sent on a Monday should not show up the following Monday, even with a verified account.



1) Do you mean they are making you accept the return of the item? I have never had a return but I am concerned about it--the stories I've heard on this forum make me doubt how well they stand by their promise that they'll "handle returns for sellers".

EDIT: Nm. I just saw your response to EGBDF

2) I don't really care if a reseller buys my items as long as they give me the price I'm asking. Sometimes I feel like I should have asked more but that's my problem; not theirs.


----------



## tayalese

uadjit said:


> 1) Do you mean they are making you accept the return of the item? I have never had a return but I am concerned about it--the stories I've heard on this forum make me doubt how well they stand by their promise that they'll "handle returns for sellers".
> 
> 2) I don't really care if a reseller buys my items as long as they give me the price I'm asking. Sometimes I feel like I should have asked more but that's my problem; not theirs.



1) In two experiences I've had no say in the returns, they have just sent me an email with the return shipping information and why the return has been processed. 

2) the reason it bothers me is because they advertise it like hey "there's cash in your closet" but in reality it's just turned into a bunch of resellers with prices no different than the online consignment Giants. Every now and then a gem pops up from a fellow fashionista's closet but now the site is just mostly resellers and reselling.


----------



## uadjit

tayalese said:


> 1) In two experiences I've had no say in the returns, they have just sent me an email with the return shipping information and why the return has been processed.
> 
> 2) the reason it bothers me is because they advertise it like hey "there's cash in your closet" but in reality it's just turned into a bunch of resellers with prices no different than the online consignment Giants. Every now and then a gem pops up from a fellow fashionista's closet but now the site is just mostly resellers and reselling.



So, it's not really better than eBay in terms of returns?

As far as the resellers go, I think there are plenty of small-time individual sellers but the big resellers are much more visible in the searches (as we've been discussing lately). They're there--just hard to find.


----------



## tayalese

Pretty much but with far less drama! At least you don't have to deal with PayPal disputes, paying for return shipping and buyers threatening negative feedback.


----------



## ThisVNchick

tayalese said:


> I've sold 10k worth of bags, accessories and shoes on Tradesy and my two biggest complaints:
> 
> *1) returns. They always side with the buyer even if something is disclosed and pictured. Ugh. *
> 
> 2) reselling. I have loved an item that was a good deal for say $900, then someone purchases it then relists the same bag for $1700. I've seen this happen numerous times and in my opinion kind of defeats the purpose of the site.
> 
> Also not a big complaint but oh well:
> Their bank transfers are very slow and they charge 2.9%. I have Bank of America and a transfer sent on a Monday should not show up the following Monday, even with a verified account.



I only want to respond to the highlighted section. 

I have had a total of 3 returns. I've sold about 69K from the past two years on Tradesy. All 3 returns were "item not as described" and I have won 3. I even had a buyer damage my bag to get a return and I sent Tradesy a video of me recording the condition of the bag and packaging it up before sending it off. Tradesy took my side. When I sell my designer bags, I tag every single one with my own homemade security tag. It's tacky looking, but it deters the buyer from "renting" my bag. 

As far as return goes, I think Tradesy is much more fair than eBay. If you read any of the eBay threads started in this forum, most will advise you to take the return (even if you're in the right) because eBay apparently has a tendency to allow the buyer to keep the item and be fully refunded if the seller does not accept the return. The thought is that the seller doesn't want the item back so the buyer might as well keep it. 

When it comes to returns, I think the more proactive you are (if you're willing to fight) the more likely Tradesy is going to side with you. I think there was a post a couple pages back where a seller had a return ruled in the buyer's favor, she fought it, pointed out all the discrepancies and Tradesy actually reversed their ruling and ruled in her favor. The fact that we have a chance to fight returns more fairly makes me more willing to give Tradesy my business.


----------



## whateve

tayalese said:


> I've sold 10k worth of bags, accessories and shoes on Tradesy and my two biggest complaints:
> 
> 1) returns. They always side with the buyer even if something is disclosed and pictured. Ugh.
> 
> 2) reselling. I have loved an item that was a good deal for say $900, then someone purchases it then relists the same bag for $1700. I've seen this happen numerous times and in my opinion kind of defeats the purpose of the site.
> 
> Also not a big complaint but oh well:
> Their bank transfers are very slow and they charge 2.9%. I have Bank of America and a transfer sent on a Monday should not show up the following Monday, even with a verified account.


1. All my items are low priced and I've never had a return so I can't comment on how Tradesy handles returns. However, every time I sell something on Tradesy as opposed to ebay, I breathe a sigh of relief, knowing that I'm probably not going to have to worry about a dispute. On ebay, it seems like even if you do everything right, every 20th or so sale will have a problem. To be fair, I've been treated fairly for the most part by ebay on the disputes I've had except when I was signed up for managed returns and I had to pay return shipping when the buyer was lying. Once I opted out of managed returns, ebay sided with me when a buyer pulled this, and she lost her chance to return at all, which I would have accepted if she had paid shipping. 

2. I could care less if someone buys my item and resells it for more. I price it for what I want. If I get what I list it at, how can I complain? If I see a deal and someone else got to it first, that is my fault for being too slow. When someone buys something it shouldn't matter to anyone their motivation for purchasing. They could be buying Chanels to cut up and upholster their car. 

3. Regarding the transfer to your bank: Paypal would charge you that same amount if you sold on ebay, so to me it is a wash. I knew the charge was there when I signed up. I don't want Tradesy to have access to my bank so I always have mine transferred to Paypal. It often gets there the same day. Then from there, I can transfer to my bank, which usually takes a couple of days.


ThisVNchick said:


> I only want to respond to the highlighted section.
> 
> I have had a total of 3 returns. I've sold about 69K from the past two years on Tradesy. All 3 returns were "item not as described" and I have won 3. I even had a buyer damage my bag to get a return and I sent Tradesy a video of me recording the condition of the bag and packaging it up before sending it off. Tradesy took my side. When I sell my designer bags, I tag every single one with my own homemade security tag. It's tacky looking, but it deters the buyer from "renting" my bag.
> 
> As far as return goes, I think Tradesy is much more fair than eBay. If you read any of the eBay threads started in this forum, most will advise you to take the return (even if you're in the right) because eBay apparently has a tendency to allow the buyer to keep the item and be fully refunded if the seller does not accept the return. The thought is that the seller doesn't want the item back so the buyer might as well keep it.
> 
> When it comes to returns, I think the more proactive you are (if you're willing to fight) the more likely Tradesy is going to side with you. I think there was a post a couple pages back where a seller had a return ruled in the buyer's favor, she fought it, pointed out all the discrepancies and Tradesy actually reversed their ruling and ruled in her favor. The fact that we have a chance to fight returns more fairly makes me more willing to give Tradesy my business.


Well said.


----------



## tayalese

ThisVNchick said:


> I only want to respond to the highlighted section.
> 
> I have had a total of 3 returns. I've sold about 69K from the past two years on Tradesy. All 3 returns were "item not as described" and I have won 3. I even had a buyer damage my bag to get a return and I sent Tradesy a video of me recording the condition of the bag and packaging it up before sending it off. Tradesy took my side. When I sell my designer bags, I tag every single one with my own homemade security tag. It's tacky looking, but it deters the buyer from "renting" my bag.
> 
> As far as return goes, I think Tradesy is much more fair than eBay. If you read any of the eBay threads started in this forum, most will advise you to take the return (even if you're in the right) because eBay apparently has a tendency to allow the buyer to keep the item and be fully refunded if the seller does not accept the return. The thought is that the seller doesn't want the item back so the buyer might as well keep it.
> 
> When it comes to returns, I think the more proactive you are (if you're willing to fight) the more likely Tradesy is going to side with you. I think there was a post a couple pages back where a seller had a return ruled in the buyer's favor, she fought it, pointed out all the discrepancies and Tradesy actually reversed their ruling and ruled in her favor. The fact that we have a chance to fight returns more fairly makes me more willing to give Tradesy my business.


I'm only speaking from my experiences. How long ago was this and how did you resolve? My experience was in December 2015.  I tried to be very proactive. Multiple calls and emails etc. they said the return center can only be reached via email. I didn't escalate the issue anymore because it sold again once the listing was restored. 

But that's a great idea to document big ticket items.


----------



## tayalese

The charge I do not mind. That's pretty standard for any selling site. My comment was really in reference to the amount of time it takes for the "safe transfer." Its just slow in general IMO. 

In reference to the reselling, I just personally think it goes against what the site was originally created and pitched for(hence the defeats the purpose portion in my comment). At the end of the day people can do whatever they please with what they purchase. I just remember the first commercial was all about "what's in your closet" now I feel as though resellers make up a huge percentage of the listings. That's all. 

Tradesy is a wonderful site, but as we all have our opinions, those were just my candid thoughts on the site.


----------



## EGBDF

tayalese said:


> The charge I do not mind. That's pretty standard for any selling site. My comment was really in reference to the amount of time it takes for the "safe transfer." Its just slow in general IMO.
> 
> In reference to the reselling, I just personally think it goes against what the site was originally created and pitched for(hence the defeats the purpose portion in my comment). At the end of the day people can do whatever they please with what they purchase. I just remember the first commercial was all about "what's in your closet" now I feel as though resellers make up a huge percentage of the listings. That's all.
> 
> Tradesy is a wonderful site, but as we all have our opinions, those were just my candid thoughts on the site.



I get what you're saying. I remember seeing a commercial on tv for Tradesy, advertising the 'sell out of your closet and make money' aspect. Yes, I CAN sell my unwanted items there (with less stress than eBay), but now they are kind of lost in with all the big sellers. I guess they needed more items selling for more revenue? A closet with 20000 items will make more money for them than a closet with 20.


----------



## whateve

tayalese said:


> The charge I do not mind. That's pretty standard for any selling site. My comment was really in reference to the amount of time it takes for the "safe transfer." Its just slow in general IMO.
> 
> In reference to the reselling, I just personally think it goes against what the site was originally created and pitched for(hence the defeats the purpose portion in my comment). At the end of the day people can do whatever they please with what they purchase. I just remember the first commercial was all about "what's in your closet" now I feel as though resellers make up a huge percentage of the listings. That's all.
> 
> Tradesy is a wonderful site, but as we all have our opinions, those were just my candid thoughts on the site.





EGBDF said:


> I get what you're saying. I remember seeing a commercial on tv for Tradesy, advertising the 'sell out of your closet and make money' aspect. Yes, I CAN sell my unwanted items there (with less stress than eBay), but now they are kind of lost in with all the big sellers. I guess they needed more items selling for more revenue? A closet with 20000 items will make more money for them than a closet with 20.


I agree, it is hard to compete against those big sellers.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Tradesy has changed a lot since I first started selling there.  I really enjoyed selling there last summer and fall.  It was just more fun too sell.  I also wish there were not so many consignment stores there either.  It changed the selling environment.  I still like Tradesy, but I am happy that I have only one bag left to sell.


----------



## jmc3007

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Tradesy has changed a lot since I first started selling there.  I really enjoyed selling there last summer and fall.  It was just more fun too sell.  I also wish there were not so many consignment stores there either.  It changed the selling environment.  I still like Tradesy, but I am happy that I have only one bag left to sell.


I know what you mean re changes, it's inevitable that as a company they have to evolve and adapt to survive.  let's keep in mind there's also been a handful of consignment sites recently shuttered because they couldn't or wouldn't adapt to changing requirements. and who knows 6 months, a year or two from now that there wouldn't be a new upstart trying to muscle their way in just as Tradesy did with eBay and whatnots.  the truth is WE GET what we need out of their platform be it cleaning out the closets or making extra bucks from a side job so it's just as well that THEY GET what they need to appease their investors and the markets.  it's only fair game.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> I know what you mean re changes, it's inevitable that as a company they have to evolve and adapt to survive.  let's keep in mind there's also been a handful of consignment sites recently shuttered because they couldn't or wouldn't adapt to changing requirements. and who knows 6 months, a year or two from now that there wouldn't be a new upstart trying to muscle their way in just as Tradesy did with eBay and whatnots.  the truth is WE GET what we need out of their platform be it cleaning out the closets or making extra bucks from a side job so it's just as well that THEY GET what they need to appease their investors and the markets.  it's only fair game.



Girl, I get this.  I am just typing how I feel just like the people above me that had similar opinions.  Businesses changes and so does their customers. I am so happy I sold my bags on Tradesy and moving on to other things.  Last summer was the good old days for me, and I am reminiscing and that's OK.  Next time I will post my disclaimer. :giggles:


----------



## ThisVNchick

tayalese said:


> I'm only speaking from my experiences. How long ago was this and how did you resolve? My experience was in December 2015.  I tried to be very proactive. Multiple calls and emails etc. they said the return center can only be reached via email. I didn't escalate the issue anymore because it sold again once the listing was restored.
> 
> But that's a great idea to document big ticket items.



I know, but I just wanted to share some positive feedback with you so you don't feel despair about selling on Tradesy  To be honest, selling on any platform, you're going to encounter some loonies. Because describing an item is not a science, each person perceives it differently. My last return was just late November 2015. Usually, I check-up on the sale up until the money is released. If I see that a return as been requested, I immediately call Tradesy. If the buyer states "item not as described" they typically leave notes on the return request of what they thought was not as described. Once I get that info, I e-mail the return team with points that disprove the buyer's request. Every time I have done this, they have written back (usually within 24 hours) to tell me that my e-mail will be noted in the case and a decision is usually made within 24 hours of the item arriving back to Tradesy.


----------



## ThisVNchick

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Girl, I get this.  I am just typing how I feel just like the people above me that had similar opinions.  Businesses changes and so does their customers. I am so happy I sold my bags on Tradesy and moving on to other things.  Last summer was the good old days for me, and I am reminiscing and that's OK.  Next time I will post my disclaimer. :giggles:



They have definitely become more bias when it comes to sales. It appears that they are still taking that 10% hit, but for long term sales (more than 1 day) they only put their big time sellers' stuff on sale. The short-term sales (1 day sale), applies to everyone. I am with you about selling and retiring- 4 more bags for me  and I am outta here!


----------



## tayalese

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Tradesy has changed a lot since I first started selling there.  I really enjoyed selling there last summer and fall.  It was just more fun too sell.  I also wish there were not so many consignment stores there either.  It changed the selling environment.  I still like Tradesy, but I am happy that I have only one bag left to sell.





I feel the exact same!!!! But at the end of the day with all the pros and cons added up Tradesy still works for me over similar sites (cough** eBay). 

With my last few sales I did feel like I had to price my items below market value to compete with the consignment shops/resellers... They really do have massive closets on there and now they get a little icon in the search results that says ships next business day 

I really hope they figure out the reseller/consignment issue to make the experience as enjoyable as it used to be!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ThisVNchick said:


> They have definitely become more bias when it comes to sales. It appears that they are still taking that 10% hit, but for long term sales (more than 1 day) they only put their big time sellers' stuff on sale. The short-term sales (1 day sale), applies to everyone. I am with you about selling and retiring- 4 more bags for me  and I am outta here!


Yep, that is exactly how I feel. I am grateful for the good old days.   It was fun.  I feel lucky because my bags sold well to good people. 



tayalese said:


> I feel the exact same!!!! But at the end of the day with all the pros and cons added up Tradesy still works for me over similar sites (cough** eBay).
> 
> With my last few sales I did feel like I had to price my items below market value to compete with the consignment shops/resellers... They really do have massive closets on there and now they get a little icon in the search results that says ships next business day
> 
> I really hope they figure out the reseller/consignment issue to make the experience as enjoyable as it used to be!



Yep!  It's the same for me.  Today I thought about selling on EBay for a quicker sell, but I haven't because I don't want to worry about a fraudulent return for six months.  I like Tradesy's four days return that does not draw out a sell, so I stay with Tradesy.  I do appreciate this selling platform.  I just don't like their new direction.  I am glad to be almost done with selling.  I wish everbody and myself the best of luck on our sells on Tradesy and that the buyers love their new purchase.


----------



## anthrosphere

Just had two sales on Tradesy. Both of them being LV items. Totally excited!!


----------



## EGBDF

anthrosphere said:


> Just had two sales on Tradesy. Both of them being LV items. Totally excited!!



That's great!


----------



## jmc3007

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yep, that is exactly how I feel. I am grateful for the good old days.   It was fun.  I feel lucky because my bags sold well to good people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  It's the same for me.  Today I thought about selling on EBay for a quicker sell, but I haven't because I don't want to worry about a fraudulent return for six months.  I like Tradesy's four days return that does not draw out a sell, so I stay with Tradesy.  I do appreciate this selling platform.  I just don't like their new direction.  I am glad to be almost done with selling.  I wish everbody and myself the best of luck on our sells on Tradesy and that the buyers love their new purchase.


Defo agreed with you re changes in vibe and mood, though tbh the new direction hasn't been bad for my sales so far.  I always have faith that there's a new company waiting in the wing to break out and shake things up a bit.  Recently I made my first purchase on Vide Dressing, they're based in Europe and the company is a cross between Tradesy and RealReal/Vestiaire etc.  not widely known in the US yet but I like some of their features.   Sellers ship directly to buyers like Tradesy, and both buyers and sellers have to option of paying for their authentication services either as pre or post sale.  Their commission is less at 10% vs 30% plus elsewhere and 48 hour return window upon receipt.  For now though shipping to US can be a bit dicey as European sellers can choose not to go through with the sale, though I got my item shipped to my friend's address in France, but if they are willing to ship internationally and use postal shipping like EMS there's no extra duty fee so that's a nice little loophole.   I can imagine that returns can be cumbersome, expensive and time consuming until they open up a satellite office in the US like Vestiaire did.  But by the same token those same limitations can weed out scammers and loonies we hear of here.

Currently their inventory looks more curated and less overrun with schlock due to absence of said mass consignment retailers.  I keep an open mind and my loyalty is highly flexible!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Anyone else notice that the sales % are less this time? Some are still 10% but I also noticed 5%.


----------



## onmymind24seven

ThisVNchick said:


> Anyone else notice that the sales % are less this time? Some are still 10% but I also noticed 5%.



i would be happy to just be included on these sales...i have one thing left in my closet on tradesy and it never get pick on any of their sales for the past few months.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Anyone else notice that the sales % are less this time? Some are still 10% but I also noticed 5%.





onmymind24seven said:


> i would be happy to just be included on these sales...i have one thing left in my closet on tradesy and it never get pick on any of their sales for the past few months.


Not a single item of mine is on sale. There is supposed to be an accessories sale but my accessories aren't included.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> Not a single item of mine is on sale. There is supposed to be an accessories sale but my accessories aren't included.


Either are mine. But I have sold two LV items in the last two days.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> Not a single item of mine is on sale. There is supposed to be an accessories sale but my accessories aren't included.



Hi ladies

I sell about 10-25 handbags on Tradesy (mostly Hermes) on a monthly bases. I have about 45 items in my closet right now.

I used to have an ebay store but because of a bad experience, I decided to sell exclusively to Tradesy. 

I signed up for their Tradesy business program last week, although I would consider it more of a hobby then a business, I was hoping there would be some perks like a lower commission or something after hitting a certain amount of items.

Long story short, I was assigned a sales executive. she told me a bit about how Tradesy works.

I asked her about the search function that people have been complaining about. apparently it has more to do about your main cover photo then your listing itself. She told me that when the cover photo is "cleaned up" it is given a ranking between 1-100. So basically if your cover photo is a stock photo, like say nordstrom.com , it will likely automatically be given a 100. She suggest that and photos that aren't vivid or clear that I should use a stock photo instead to show up more often and first in the search results.

Secondly, and this relates more to sales, I was asked if I wanted to participate in the recent accessories sale. Basically what they are doing is asking sellers to take the hit when they are selling the item themselves rather then being Tradesy sponsored. So when you see 10% off followed by "paid by Tradesy" they are indeed taking the hit. but the reason why you are seeing varying percentages off for this sale is because business sellers can choose what percent they want to take off. They can even select if they want their entire closet or just select items to go on sale.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> Defo agreed with you re changes in vibe and mood, though tbh the new direction hasn't been bad for my sales so far.  I always have faith that there's a new company waiting in the wing to break out and shake things up a bit.  Recently I made my first purchase on Vide Dressing, they're based in Europe and the company is a cross between Tradesy and RealReal/Vestiaire etc.  not widely known in the US yet but I like some of their features.   Sellers ship directly to buyers like Tradesy, and both buyers and sellers have to option of paying for their authentication services either as pre or post sale.  Their commission is less at 10% vs 30% plus elsewhere and 48 hour return window upon receipt.  For now though shipping to US can be a bit dicey as European sellers can choose not to go through with the sale, though I got my item shipped to my friend's address in France, but if they are willing to ship internationally and use postal shipping like EMS there's no extra duty fee so that's a nice little loophole.   I can imagine that returns can be cumbersome, expensive and time consuming until they open up a satellite office in the US like Vestiaire did.  But by the same token those same limitations can weed out scammers and loonies we hear of here.
> 
> Currently their inventory looks more curated and less overrun with schlock due to absence of said mass consignment retailers.  I keep an open mind and my loyalty is highly flexible!



The new site sounds interesting.  Thanks for sharing about the new site.  Yep, I hope for a lot of better alternatives to EBay.  It is great that your sales are not affected by the new direction.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I sell about 10-25 handbags on Tradesy (mostly Hermes) on a monthly bases. I have about 45 items in my closet right now.
> 
> I used to have an ebay store but because of a bad experience, I decided to sell exclusively to Tradesy.
> 
> I signed up for their Tradesy business program last week, although I would consider it more of a hobby then a business, I was hoping there would be some perks like a lower commission or something after hitting a certain amount of items.
> 
> Long story short, I was assigned a sales executive. she told me a bit about how Tradesy works.
> 
> I asked her about the search function that people have been complaining about. apparently it has more to do about your main cover photo then your listing itself. She told me that when the cover photo is "cleaned up" it is given a ranking between 1-100. So basically if your cover photo is a stock photo, like say nordstrom.com , it will likely automatically be given a 100. She suggest that and photos that aren't vivid or clear that I should use a stock photo instead to show up more often and first in the search results.
> 
> Secondly, and this relates more to sales, I was asked if I wanted to participate in the recent accessories sale. Basically what they are doing is asking sellers to take the hit when they are selling the item themselves rather then being Tradesy sponsored. So when you see 10% off followed by "paid by Tradesy" they are indeed taking the hit. but the reason why you are seeing varying percentages off for this sale is because business sellers can choose what percent they want to take off. They can even select if they want their entire closet or just select items to go on sale.


Thank you for sharing this information with us.  The accessory sell is put on by the sellers, interesting. The search information was helpful, but I have noticed, for me, that the search sometimes gives me crazy results.  Sometimes, it gives me a lot of things I'm not looking for, and the things I'm looking for are mixed in between.  Then other times the search works perfectly.  Some people have shared on this thread that it could be because of the tags people put on their listing.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I sell about 10-25 handbags on Tradesy (mostly Hermes) on a monthly bases. I have about 45 items in my closet right now.
> 
> I used to have an ebay store but because of a bad experience, I decided to sell exclusively to Tradesy.
> 
> I signed up for their Tradesy business program last week, although I would consider it more of a hobby then a business, I was hoping there would be some perks like a lower commission or something after hitting a certain amount of items.
> 
> Long story short, I was assigned a sales executive. she told me a bit about how Tradesy works.
> 
> I asked her about the search function that people have been complaining about. apparently it has more to do about your main cover photo then your listing itself. She told me that when the cover photo is "cleaned up" it is given a ranking between 1-100. So basically if your cover photo is a stock photo, like say nordstrom.com , it will likely automatically be given a 100. She suggest that and photos that aren't vivid or clear that I should use a stock photo instead to show up more often and first in the search results.
> 
> Secondly, and this relates more to sales, I was asked if I wanted to participate in the recent accessories sale. Basically what they are doing is asking sellers to take the hit when they are selling the item themselves rather then being Tradesy sponsored. So when you see 10% off followed by "paid by Tradesy" they are indeed taking the hit. but the reason why you are seeing varying percentages off for this sale is because business sellers can choose what percent they want to take off. They can even select if they want their entire closet or just select items to go on sale.


Wow, amazing. Thanks for sharing. I'm annoyed that a stock photo gets more points than my carefully shot photo, especially since using a stock photo is copyright infringement. It is wrong to encourage sellers to use them. On the bright side, I've found some of my items in fairly early pages in the search, so my photos must be getting decent scores. However, knowing this, I'll be choosing the crispest picture for the main one from now on. 

As far as the accessories sale: what is to prevent a seller from raising all her prices, then participating in the sale, offering a generous 10% discount, getting promoted by Tradesy, yet still getting her original asking price?


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I sell about 10-25 handbags on Tradesy (mostly Hermes) on a monthly bases. I have about 45 items in my closet right now.
> 
> I used to have an ebay store but because of a bad experience, I decided to sell exclusively to Tradesy.
> 
> I signed up for their Tradesy business program last week, although I would consider it more of a hobby then a business, I was hoping there would be some perks like a lower commission or something after hitting a certain amount of items.
> 
> Long story short, I was assigned a sales executive. she told me a bit about how Tradesy works.
> 
> I asked her about the search function that people have been complaining about. apparently it has more to do about your main cover photo then your listing itself. She told me that when the cover photo is "cleaned up" it is given a ranking between 1-100. So basically if your cover photo is a stock photo, like say nordstrom.com , it will likely automatically be given a 100. She suggest that and photos that aren't vivid or clear that I should use a stock photo instead to show up more often and first in the search results.
> 
> Secondly, and this relates more to sales, I was asked if I wanted to participate in the recent accessories sale. Basically what they are doing is asking sellers to take the hit when they are selling the item themselves rather then being Tradesy sponsored. So when you see 10% off followed by "paid by Tradesy" they are indeed taking the hit. but the reason why you are seeing varying percentages off for this sale is because business sellers can choose what percent they want to take off. They can even select if they want their entire closet or just select items to go on sale.



Thank your sharing! The part about giving the cover photo a score seems plausible, but I don't know if I believe that that's what determines how easily the item is brought up in a search. The contacts I've had w/Tradesy makes their employees seem competent, but after reading about bay's reps telling people different things, I'm not sure that a Tradesy rep knows how the searches are really programmed.

I haven't had anything on sale all this year. I'm still confused-does the seller cover the cost of the sale, or does Tradesy? or a bit of both?


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Wow, amazing. Thanks for sharing. I'm annoyed that a stock photo gets more points than my carefully shot photo, especially since using a stock photo is copyright infringement. It is wrong to encourage sellers to use them. On the bright side, I've found some of my items in fairly early pages in the search, so my photos must be getting decent scores. However, knowing this, I'll be choosing the crispest picture for the main one from now on.
> 
> As far as the accessories sale: what is to prevent a seller from raising all her prices, then participating in the sale, offering a generous 10% discount, getting promoted by Tradesy, yet still getting her original asking price?


It's very likely that sellers could do this, thought there's some deterrence built in with business sellers who have hundreds if not thousands of listings and therefore might be less inclined to adjust prices during a sale.  If someone only had 10 listings or so then I would agree but it doesn't sound like small sellers got selected anyway.  At least at Vestiaire if you want to participate in their sale, you can only adjust downward not upward, come to think of it I'm not even sure if you can raise prices at VC after the initial setting sales notwithstanding. I've only ever made one sale there.

Re stock photo copyright infringement, I'll keep following Pinterest lead for now until they get taken down.  It seems the stock photo practice isn't enforced by original owners even though they can because they're lusting after the number of pins as well.


----------



## jmc3007

EGBDF said:


> I haven't had anything on sale all this year. I'm still confused-does the seller cover the cost of the sale, or does Tradesy? or a bit of both?


My guess is both as someone post pointed out earlier that some markdowns are less than 10% and not all sale items come with the disclaimer Paid by Tradesy. 

My biggest curiosity is whether Tradesy will resume the coupon sale ever again, the last time they did it was for New Year's weekend.  But before that they used to run it like clockwork, once a month.  And they haven't done a sale on Designer Shoes in ages.  Oh well some good times those were!


----------



## luv2run41

jmc3007 said:


> My guess is both as someone post pointed out earlier that some markdowns are less than 10% and not all sale items come with the disclaimer Paid by Tradesy.
> 
> My biggest curiosity is whether Tradesy will resume the coupon sale ever again, the last time they did it was for New Year's weekend.  But before that they used to run it like clockwork, once a month.  And they haven't done a sale on Designer Shoes in ages.  Oh well some good times those were!


 I really think the coupon sales and the 10% off the specific brands (cost absorbed by Tradesy) are over.  The sales really were amazing for both buyer and seller but I always wondered how they could stay in business long term if it continued..  I went from 30+ handbags and sold all but my 2 in my collection.  I did really well with the sales but now my last bag in my closet has sat for over 3 weeks.  I think all the watchers are waiting for a sale.  I am not sure it will ever come.


----------



## iloveluxury1

luv2run41 said:


> I really think the coupon sales and the 10% off the specific brands (cost absorbed by Tradesy) are over.  The sales really were amazing for both buyer and seller but I always wondered how they could stay in business long term if it continued..  I went from 30+ handbags and sold all but my 2 in my collection.  I did really well with the sales but now my last bag in my closet has sat for over 3 weeks.  I think all the watchers are waiting for a sale.  I am not sure it will ever come.



Hi! I'm thinking of selling some of my higher end bags on Tradsey- Chanel, Hermes, etc (right now I have 100+ items on tradsey but all under $400) any tips on how to protect yourself as a seller, since you've sold almost 30 bags? I get so worried about bait and switch or dishonest buyers wanting a refund or a free bag.


----------



## iloveluxury1

Has anyone experienced really slow sales lately?
I have about 130 items on tradsey, all priced at a good price point (from what I've compared to on eBay, tradsey and other sites) and all cute higher end designer stuff (Alice + Olivia, lululemon, Tahari, Helmut Lang, Escada, Emilio Pucci, Hugo Boss, dolce & Gabbana, etc) 

I was selling 1-2 items per day and but lately haven't had a sale in over 2 weeks!! Most of my items are NWT or worn once and I have priced 50-90% off retail. Not sure what's going on.........
Maybe all these new power sellers on Tradsey!!???


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I sell about 10-25 handbags on Tradesy (mostly Hermes) on a monthly bases. I have about 45 items in my closet right now.
> 
> I used to have an ebay store but because of a bad experience, I decided to sell exclusively to Tradesy.
> 
> I signed up for their Tradesy business program last week, although I would consider it more of a hobby then a business, I was hoping there would be some perks like a lower commission or something after hitting a certain amount of items.
> 
> Long story short, I was assigned a sales executive. she told me a bit about how Tradesy works.
> 
> I asked her about the search function that people have been complaining about. apparently it has more to do about your main cover photo then your listing itself. She told me that when the cover photo is "cleaned up" it is given a ranking between 1-100. So basically if your cover photo is a stock photo, like say nordstrom.com , it will likely automatically be given a 100. She suggest that and photos that aren't vivid or clear that I should use a stock photo instead to show up more often and first in the search results.
> 
> Secondly, and this relates more to sales, I was asked if I wanted to participate in the recent accessories sale. Basically what they are doing is asking sellers to take the hit when they are selling the item themselves rather then being Tradesy sponsored. So when you see 10% off followed by "paid by Tradesy" they are indeed taking the hit. but the reason why you are seeing varying percentages off for this sale is because business sellers can choose what percent they want to take off. They can even select if they want their entire closet or just select items to go on sale.



thanks for sharing your info. 

i am bummed about the stock photo - that is a terrible practice. stock photos present the item as brand new, but after that first photo you are clearly looking at used items. misleading to the buyer since it doesn't show the actual product for sale. i actually never buy from any seller who uses stock photos, ever. they are not showing me their actual product. bizarre that tradesy encourages this as it misrepresents items - perhaps why buyers are favored when returning??


----------



## LoubFashionista

I'm also a business seller and thought their paid by Tradesy sales were too good to be true. My Tradesy associate told me they are steering away from paid by Tradesy sales and are creating a way for sellers to host their own sales. I guess it was to get everyone hooked on Tradesy. Currently they are only working one on one with the business sellers to test it out. There was also other options for big sellers such as creating more of a Tradesy brand where they provide you with boxes, packing supplies, printer..etc so the packages don't look like they come from individuals, instead as a Tradesy brand. 

Even with the new changes Tradesy is still my favorite platform to sell on. eBay has been a nightmare for me for years and other sites take too high of a %. 

Now about their search results....  &#128557;


----------



## whateve

iloveluxury1 said:


> Has anyone experienced really slow sales lately?
> I have about 130 items on tradsey, all priced at a good price point (from what I've compared to on eBay, tradsey and other sites) and all cute higher end designer stuff (Alice + Olivia, lululemon, Tahari, Helmut Lang, Escada, Emilio Pucci, Hugo Boss, dolce & Gabbana, etc)
> 
> I was selling 1-2 items per day and but lately haven't had a sale in over 2 weeks!! Most of my items are NWT or worn once and I have priced 50-90% off retail. Not sure what's going on.........
> Maybe all these new power sellers on Tradsey!!???


Mine has been really slow. Before Christmas I was selling more on Tradesy than on ebay, but now that has reversed. I've only made 5 small sales, all under $50, this month. All I'm getting are the bargain hunters. In the past, my higher priced items were moving, but not anymore.


----------



## paula3boys

Search results should not show sold items or items unrelated to search. It's ridiculous still! Stock pic shouldn't get higher points


----------



## EGBDF

In Tradesy's TOS is says that 
Tradesy requires &#8220;Delivery with Signature Required&#8221; for any packages of items valued at $500 or more.

How does that work when you use Tradesy's label? Does the seller have to do anything differently, or can you just print the Tradesy label as usual?


----------



## whateve

I clicked on the "Bags under $100" and had to go to page 33 to find the first of my listings. It comes up approximately 1175th when sorted by relevance. It isn't the most photogenic listing I have, nor does it have the most loves. Crumpled paper shopping bags with no loves had more relevance.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> In Tradesy's TOS is says that
> Tradesy requires Delivery with Signature Required for any packages of items valued at $500 or more.
> 
> How does that work when you use Tradesy's label? Does the seller have to do anything differently, or can you just print the Tradesy label as usual?


I have no idea. I would think their label should include it if it is required. Did you look at the label?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I have no idea. I would think their label should include it if it is required. Did you look at the label?



I am thinking of listing some items that are more than $500, so far all of my items have been less than that. So I don't know what the label would look like. I don't think I've ever sent anything USPS with sig. confirmation.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I am thinking of listing some items that are more than $500, so far all of my items have been less than that. So I don't know what the label would look like. I don't think I've ever sent anything USPS with sig. confirmation.


I wonder if they always had this policy. I wonder if it is only for people who use their own shipping. The most expensive thing I've sold was $475.


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> I clicked on the "Bags under $100" and had to go to page 33 to find the first of my listings. It comes up approximately 1175th when sorted by relevance. It isn't the most photogenic listing I have, nor does it have the most loves. Crumpled paper shopping bags with no loves had more relevance.



Crumpled paper shopping bags 

That made me laugh

I don't think they want stock photos because one time I had one in my listing  as my cover photo and they removed it

I have no idea how their search works either but I do tag my items, I have a wallet listed, it color is flame or red, so I tagged it red, flame, leather, NWT, compact, anything that I would describe it as I tagged it as well.

I made 2 sales this month, but I only have a few things listed, so for me that is good.


----------



## whateve

katlun said:


> Crumpled paper shopping bags
> 
> That made me laugh
> 
> I don't think they want stock photos because one time I had one in my listing  as my cover photo and they removed it
> 
> I have no idea how their search works either but I do tag my items, I have a wallet listed, it color is flame or red, so I tagged it red, flame, leather, NWT, compact, anything that I would describe it as I tagged it as well.
> 
> I made 2 sales this month, but I only have a few things listed, so for me that is good.


I went through all my listings adding tags for everything I could think of. Maybe I should tag it "under $100."


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> I went through all my listings adding tags for everything I could think of. Maybe I should tag it "under $100."



Not a bad idea, might steal it 

I saw someone in their listing that had a code GIFT25 for $25 off $200


----------



## aga5

So I was a bit nervous few weeks back after my first sale, but now 7 sales later, so far so good.  Once the 4 day hold is released I am able to transfer directly to my account.  My sales have ranger from $40 bangle to $1200 LV bag.


----------



## aga5

I have learned it's much easier to use the prepaid labels, vs waiting on the kit.  I wish they could fix the return address situation though, I have had to email about it every time.  They are usually pretty quick to respond.


----------



## rhlewis

EGBDF said:


> In Tradesy's TOS is says that
> Tradesy requires Delivery with Signature Required for any packages of items valued at $500 or more.
> 
> How does that work when you use Tradesy's label? Does the seller have to do anything differently, or can you just print the Tradesy label as usual?




I've bought and sold items valued over $500 that required a signature. When selling, simply print the Tradesy label and drop off the package with USPS. The type of postage they use will alert the post office that a signature is required. I recently sold an LV bag that required a signature from the buyer. I didn't do anything differently than when I sold my items less than $500. I did, however, alert the buyer that a signature would be required so she was aware. I hope this helps answer your question!


----------



## NANI1972

aga5 said:


> I have learned it's much easier to use the prepaid labels, vs waiting on the kit.  I wish they could fix the return address situation though, I have had to email about it every time.  They are usually pretty quick to respond.




What is the issue with the return address, does it show the return address as your own address? If that's the case you have to call Tradsey to have them change it to their return address?


----------



## EGBDF

rhlewis said:


> I've bought and sold items valued over $500 that required a signature. When selling, simply print the Tradesy label and drop off the package with USPS. The type of postage they use will alert the post office that a signature is required. I recently sold an LV bag that required a signature from the buyer. I didn't do anything differently than when I sold my items less than $500. I did, however, alert the buyer that a signature would be required so she was aware. I hope this helps answer your question!



Thank you, this answers my question!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thanks for sharing your info.
> 
> i am bummed about the stock photo - that is a terrible practice. stock photos present the item as brand new, but after that first photo you are clearly looking at used items. misleading to the buyer since it doesn't show the actual product for sale. i actually never buy from any seller who uses stock photos, ever. they are not showing me their actual product. bizarre that tradesy encourages this as it misrepresents items - perhaps why buyers are favored when returning??



Sorry, Now that I think of it, the stock photo comment may have been a personal suggestion for me since my photos were not quite clear at the time due to the poor lighting in my apartment. and most of my items are new too.  As far as sellers hiking their prices, my rep told me I had to have my items at the price I was planning to sell them at least 48 hours prior to the sale. While I'm sure some sellers may hike their prices, that's quite a bit of work. I've also noticed that some seller hiked their prices during previous tradesy sponsored sales and coupon events.


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Sorry, Now that I think of it, the stock photo comment may have been a personal suggestion for me since my photos were not quite clear at the time due to the poor lighting in my apartment. and most of my items are new too.  As far as sellers hiking their prices, my rep told me I had to have my items at the price I was planning to sell them at least 48 hours prior to the sale. While I'm sure some sellers may hike their prices, that's quite a bit of work. I've also noticed that some seller hiked their prices during previous tradesy sponsored sales and coupon events.


Thanks for feedback, it makes sense that they hold sellers to level set 48 hours prior to sale.  Other platforms have similar controls.  

I've also noted a new feature called Sale tab on the search result page whereby power sellers can initiate their own sale independent of Tradesy.  Saw it on Bagriculture.  Loads of changes in place and more to come I'm sure, it gives me encouragement that they have a plan for the long term that while may or may not please everybody, it remains a viable alternative to eBay.


----------



## luv2run41

iloveluxury1 said:


> Hi! I'm thinking of selling some of my higher end bags on Tradsey- Chanel, Hermes, etc (right now I have 100+ items on tradsey but all under $400) any tips on how to protect yourself as a seller, since you've sold almost 30 bags? I get so worried about bait and switch or dishonest buyers wanting a refund or a free bag.


These are a few things that have worked for me:
I take the clearest pictures I can, I take all areas of the bag and definitely try to include every picture that would demonstrate authenticity.  I look the bag over very carefully note all flaws in the description I see then photograph those as well. I then have either my husband or daughter look the bag over for a second opinion in case I miss something.  I then make a photobucket album and include the link in the body description of my listing.  I use the 12 Tradesy photos mainly to show authenticity but 12 photos is never enough for me.  I usually take between 20 - 30 for the photo bucket album to show item's condition.  


I think, for me, thorough, well thought out descriptions and clear photos are extremely important.  If I sell a Chanel bag I usually pay the 25.00 to get a certificate of authenticity from ex. Etincelers to help with buyers that may be nervous about authenticity.  This has worked most of the time for me.  I have had two buyer's send the bag in for an authenticity check with Tradesy even though I  provided the certificate.  Both times it turned out fine and I received my payment; both bags were confirmed authentic.  All you can do is try your best but I have found Tradesy is way better than ebay.  Ebay normally (I have found and in my opinion) doesn't consider the seller when a buyer claims "fake" or not as described. Not always, but many times ebay simply sides with the buyer.  Tradesy will carefully consider the items returned for "not as described" cases  and atleast get an authentication check if a buyers returns something.  Better than ebay but not perfect and I think Tradesy should look at other authenticators ex. Authenticate4u and Etincelers (to do Chanel Authentications).  The only authentication service they use now is ******************.   

Both times I had buyers send something in for an authentic check I also called and emailed Tradesy to let them know I had Etincelers provide the certificate of authenticity and sent them a copy and encouraged them to call to verify with Etincelers.  
Sorry to go one and on but there are steps you can take to do your best to safeguard yourself when selling


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luv2run41 said:


> these are a few things that have worked for me:
> I take the clearest pictures i can, i take all areas of the bag and definitely try to include every picture that would demonstrate authenticity.  I look the bag over very carefully note all flaws in the description i see then photograph those as well. I then have either my husband or daughter look the bag over for a second opinion in case i miss something.  I then make a photobucket album and include the link in the body description of my listing.  I use the 12 tradesy photos mainly to show authenticity but 12 photos is never enough for me.  I usually take between 20 - 30 for the photo bucket album to show item's condition.
> 
> 
> I think, for me, thorough, well thought out descriptions and clear photos are extremely important.  If i sell a chanel bag i usually pay the 25.00 to get a certificate of authenticity from ex. Etincelers to help with buyers that may be nervous about authenticity.  This has worked most of the time for me.  I have had two buyer's send the bag in for an authenticity check with tradesy even though i  provided the certificate.  Both times it turned out fine and i received my payment; both bags were confirmed authentic.  All you can do is try your best but i have found tradesy is way better than ebay.  Ebay normally (i have found and in my opinion) doesn't consider the seller when a buyer claims "fake" or not as described. Not always but many times ebay simply sides with the buyer.  Tradesy will carefully consider the items and atleast get an authentication check if a buyers returns something so i feel it is more fair.
> 
> 
> Both times i had buyers send something in for an authentic check i also called and emailed tradesy to let them know i had etincelers provide the certificate of authenticity and sent them a copy and encouraged them to call to verify with etincelers.
> Sorry to go one and on but there are steps you can take to do your best to safeguard yourself when selling



+1


----------



## NANI1972

Finally codes, for today only!


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> Finally codes, for today only!




Yes!  

But they seem  far less than what their previous sales have been...:wondering

IIRC these sale discounts are about half of what they used to be...
Better than nothing though-


----------



## aga5

NANI1972 said:


> What is the issue with the return address, does it show the return address as your own address? If that's the case you have to call Tradsey to have them change it to their return address?




Yes my personal acres shows up as the return.


----------



## luv2run41

NANI1972 said:


> Finally codes, for today only!


Hooray! My last bag sold yesterday morning.  I think all the watchers were waiting for a sale or coupon.


----------



## whateve

If you revise an old listing and replace the main photo, do they clean it up?


----------



## nicole0612

How often do you all cash out your Tradesy balance after sales? I have not done it yet and I have $6,000 that I can cash out now.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Mine has been really slow. Before Christmas I was selling more on Tradesy than on ebay, but now that has reversed. I've only made 5 small sales, all under $50, this month. All I'm getting are the bargain hunters. In the past, my higher priced items were moving, but not anymore.



Ha, ha, I can so relate.  I don't want to jinxes myself, so I am hoping my sale is around the corner.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> If you revise an old listing and replace the main photo, do they clean it up?



I've been meaning to ask this-thank you!  (now someone please know the answer)

I have been meaning to take new pix of a bag because I feel like the color isn't showing up well in the existing photos.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ledobe said:


> I've been meaning to ask this-thank you!  (now someone please know the answer)
> 
> I have been meaning to take new pix of a bag because I feel like the color isn't showing up well in the existing photos.



Yes, they do.  I change my pictures all the time.


----------



## rhlewis

nicole0612 said:


> How often do you all cash out your Tradesy balance after sales? I have not done it yet and I have $6,000 that I can cash out now.




Wow, that's awesome! I always cash out after each item sells.


----------



## nicole0612

rhlewis said:


> Wow, that's awesome! I always cash out after each item sells.




Thanks! I should do that today then.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> How often do you all cash out your Tradesy balance after sales? I have not done it yet and I have $6,000 that I can cash out now.


I usually transfer on a Sunday, no sense in doing it on Thursday/Friday since banks would make you wait 2-4 days.  this way I also have a little more time to wait for additional pending funds to be released.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> I usually transfer on a Sunday, no sense in doing it on Thursday/Friday since banks would make you wait 2-4 days.  this way I also have a little more time to wait for additional pending funds to be released.




Good point, that makes sense. The money had actually just been sitting in my account for awhile now! I thought I might buy something with it, but I just had a baby 4 weeks ago, so I am wearing yoga pants and t-shirts every day now anyway


----------



## whateve

There are things that have 600 likes. Do you think some of these are faked?


----------



## iloveluxury1

luv2run41 said:


> These are a few things that have worked for me:
> I take the clearest pictures I can, I take all areas of the bag and definitely try to include every picture that would demonstrate authenticity.  I look the bag over very carefully note all flaws in the description I see then photograph those as well. I then have either my husband or daughter look the bag over for a second opinion in case I miss something.  I then make a photobucket album and include the link in the body description of my listing.  I use the 12 Tradesy photos mainly to show authenticity but 12 photos is never enough for me.  I usually take between 20 - 30 for the photo bucket album to show item's condition.
> 
> 
> I think, for me, thorough, well thought out descriptions and clear photos are extremely important.  If I sell a Chanel bag I usually pay the 25.00 to get a certificate of authenticity from ex. Etincelers to help with buyers that may be nervous about authenticity.  This has worked most of the time for me.  I have had two buyer's send the bag in for an authenticity check with Tradesy even though I  provided the certificate.  Both times it turned out fine and I received my payment; both bags were confirmed authentic.  All you can do is try your best but I have found Tradesy is way better than ebay.  Ebay normally (I have found and in my opinion) doesn't consider the seller when a buyer claims "fake" or not as described. Not always, but many times ebay simply sides with the buyer.  Tradesy will carefully consider the items returned for "not as described" cases  and atleast get an authentication check if a buyers returns something.  Better than ebay but not perfect and I think Tradesy should look at other authenticators ex. Authenticate4u and Etincelers (to do Chanel Authentications).  The only authentication service they use now is ******************.
> 
> Both times I had buyers send something in for an authentic check I also called and emailed Tradesy to let them know I had Etincelers provide the certificate of authenticity and sent them a copy and encouraged them to call to verify with Etincelers.
> Sorry to go one and on but there are steps you can take to do your best to safeguard yourself when selling




Thanks so much!! This will definitely help me!


----------



## iloveluxury1

whateve said:


> There are things that have 600 likes. Do you think some of these are faked?



I bet it is!! There's no way 600 people like a Micheal kors bag, but then again you never know!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

iloveluxury1 said:


> I bet it is!! There's no way 600 people like a Micheal kors bag, but then again you never know!



I ask myself the same question when I see a tore-up bag with a lot of hearts.  I'm like how is this possible.  I assume they have "friends" that heart their bag. They probably ask friends on social media to heart their listing.


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> There are things that have 600 likes. Do you think some of these are faked?



600 likes and no one buys it - thats a problem, but it's the sellers issue not mine 

I have sold things with no likes 

 I don't need people to like my item, I need them to buy it


----------



## EGBDF

katlun said:


> 600 likes and no one buys it - thats a problem, but it's the sellers issue not mine
> 
> I have sold things with no likes
> 
> *I don't need people to like my item, I need them to buy it*



That's true!!  

I think I'm going to go 'love' that red Chanel just for fun....


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

anyone seeing random items in there closet for 1% off? [emoji58]


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

1% off of louboutins... is this a joke? haha


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> 1% off of louboutins... is this a joke? haha



I see it now. Don't know what to say.


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> There are things that have 600 likes. Do you think some of these are faked?



I reported a couple of MK fakes tonight.  I know a lot of people don't like MK but I especially like his MK Collection line.  In fact, I made a purchase of an MK Lexi tonight.  I've been cyber stalking that Collection style & found an Emerald Green one that was on sale for a very good price that is in excellent condition & shows no wear.  Pics look good so I have my fingers crossed that it looks as good IRL.


----------



## koopler

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> 1% off of louboutins... is this a joke? haha


I saw this and really think it's a mistake, so I emailed them asking if this was actually what the promotion was supposed to be. I just don't have a lot of faith that if it was a mistake, that they will correct it and extend the promotion. I definitely suggest anyone else to send them an email asking if it's correct too, hopefully then they might acknowledge it and do it right!


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> I reported a couple of MK fakes tonight.  I know a lot of people don't like MK but I especially like his MK Collection line.  In fact, I made a purchase of an MK Lexi tonight.  I've been cyber stalking that Collection style & found an Emerald Green one that was on sale for a very good price that is in excellent condition & shows no wear.  Pics look good so I have my fingers crossed that it looks as good IRL.



I got notification that my purchase was cancelled today by the seller.  Apparently, the bag was sold at their store but the listing was still active.  I'm very disappointed.  I've been cyber stalking this style bag for a year & it's really hard to find one in the color that I'm in the market for.  So, the stalk continues.


----------



## EGBDF

cdtracing said:


> I got notification that my purchase was cancelled today by the seller.  Apparently, the bag was sold at their store but the listing was still active.  I'm very disappointed.  I've been cyber stalking this style bag for a year & it's really hard to find one in the color that I'm in the market for.  So, the stalk continues.



That's too bad! I hope you can find one someday.


----------



## cdtracing

EGBDF said:


> That's too bad! I hope you can find one someday.



Thanks, I'll keep looking.  I've seen the style in the vanilla & lighter colors but I'm not looking for a white or light bag.  If it's meant to be, it will happen.  I'm really not in a big rush anyway.  I was just so excited when I found this one only to be disappointed it was no longer available.  There are other designers I love but I don't have thousands of dollars to put into a purse at the moment.  Such is life.


----------



## tetsubean

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, I'll keep looking.  I've seen the style in the vanilla & lighter colors but I'm not looking for a white or light bag.  If it's meant to be, it will happen.  I'm really not in a big rush anyway.  I was just so excited when I found this one only to be disappointed it was no longer available.  There are other designers I love but I don't have thousands of dollars to put into a purse at the moment.  Such is life.


Sorry for your disappointment  I hope you find another one. As far as MK bags go, I have a couple of higher end designer bags (Gucci and Chanel) and you know what bag is my every day bag? My MK Chelsea! I find that his bags hold up well (for me at least). The quality is pretty good and it doesn't do alot of damage to my bank account. And, I'm not too worried about carrying it in the rain, etc. So, buy what you love and what works for you  Good luck on finding your Lexi!


----------



## cdtracing

tetsubean said:


> Sorry for your disappointment  I hope you find another one. As far as MK bags go, I have a couple of higher end designer bags (Gucci and Chanel) and you know what bag is my every day bag? My MK Chelsea! I find that his bags hold up well (for me at least). The quality is pretty good and it doesn't do alot of damage to my bank account. And, I'm not too worried about carrying it in the rain, etc. So, buy what you love and what works for you  Good luck on finding your Lexi!



Wow. We're bag twins!   I have a Chelsea, too.  It's a great bag!  I have about 19 MK bags, mostly from his MMK line but a couple from his higher end MK Collection line.  I also have a couple of Fendi & Prada bags.  Like you said, his bags do hold up well & are stylish without breaking the bank.  I found them to work well for me & I don't really have to baby them.  I would love a Chanel bag but I'm not sure if a Chanel would function for me on a regular basis plus they are pricey.  Hermes, as much as I love them, are what I call a lottery bag because I would have to win the lottery to be able to afford one.   Mk gets trashed by many but each to his own.  I always buy what I love anyway.  I will continue to stalk the Lexi & I'm sure one will turn up.  Looks like MK isn't making that many large bags these days & I have always been a big bag kinda girl.  Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I have just sold my last bag.  EBay gave me a sweet promotion for being a first time seller.  I believe the buyer is the right person for the bag. The type of bag I was selling sells better on EBay.  I'm done with selling handbags.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have just sold my last bag.  EBay gave me a sweet promotion for being a first time seller.  I believe the buyer is the right person for the bag. The type of bag I was selling sells better on EBay.  I'm done with selling handbags.


Congratulations! I wish I was there. The only place my things are selling now are on ebay.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I wish I was there. The only place my things are selling now are on ebay.



Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

Someone has bought an item from me, then messaged me with an address to send the item. The address is different than the address Tradesy has. What should I do? Can they change their address in their account? I am using Tradesy's label.


----------



## coolgrly

EGBDF said:


> Someone has bought an item from me, then messaged me with an address to send the item. The address is different than the address Tradesy has. What should I do? Can they change their address in their account? I am using Tradesy's label.



The shipping info can be changed but not sure if it will update on the label.  I don't see why not though.


----------



## Sonoma

Hi Everyone

Lots of great info here, thanks!
I skimmed thru this forum so apologies if I missed this question :

Has anyone here ever listed the same item on eBay and Tradesy at the same time?
Is that an OK practice in your opinion?

I had that experience once as a buyer and had mixed feelings about it. (I put a bid on a bag and was immediately informed by the seller that it had sold already; the bag was then removed from eBay and I saw that it was sold on Tradesy. )

I am just starting to sell and was curious what people think.

TIA!


----------



## rsimo

I sold on Tradesy before , listed on both eBay and Tradesy but it wasn't an auction on eBay. Tradesy checks first before finalizing the sale if you are still selling/product available .. I see a lot of listings on both for same items


----------



## whateve

Sonoma said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Lots of great info here, thanks!
> I skimmed thru this forum so apologies if I missed this question :
> 
> Has anyone here ever listed the same item on eBay and Tradesy at the same time?
> Is that an OK practice in your opinion?
> 
> I had that experience once as a buyer and had mixed feelings about it. (I put a bid on a bag and was immediately informed by the seller that it had sold already; the bag was then removed from eBay and I saw that it was sold on Tradesy. )
> 
> I am just starting to sell and was curious what people think.
> 
> TIA!


I list things in both places. Some things sell better on one site than the other. I've never had anything bought in both places. As soon as I know about the sale, I remove it from the other site. I don't do auctions on ebay, just BINs. If I had an auction set up on ebay, I don't think I would list it on Tradesy. 

Lately, I'm not making any sales on Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

This seller https://www.tradesy.com/closet/2494683/ has this statement in her closet: USE PROMO CODE "GIFT25" TO GET $25 OFF YOUR FIRST TRADESY PURCHASE OVER $199
Is that valid? Who pays for it?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> This seller https://www.tradesy.com/closet/2494683/ has this statement in her closet: USE PROMO CODE "GIFT25" TO GET $25 OFF YOUR FIRST TRADESY PURCHASE OVER $199
> Is that valid? Who pays for it?



It's just a Tradesy code for first-time buyers. I have never bought anything on Tradesy, and it's a small banner at the top of my page whenever I look at other listings.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> It's just a Tradesy code for first-time buyers. I have never bought anything on Tradesy, and it's a small banner at the top of my page whenever I look at other listings.


Thanks. I've bought stuff but everything was small so I've never used a coupon.


----------



## Fullcloset

Just registered - my first post on purseblog - I was selling on Tradesy when suddenly it seemed like hundreds of thousands of brand new, duplicate items started showing up. Previously it was mostly one of a kind things from people's actual closet - very much garage sale style. But now men and actual businesses are dumping merchandise on here like Amazon and Ebay - what is happening? Then over the last couple of days I noticed they are separating out the selling price from the shipping price - is this to give those big box shops a selling advantage because they can ship free or take advantage of big commercial postage discounts that ordinary sellers can't ? I am so angry Tradesy has sold out its base of women selling to women to clean out their closets. I refuse to favorite or follow any of these big time sellers pushing out those of us just trying to recoup some money from unused items around the house and now Tradesy is no different then Ebay or Amazon except they still have much bigger traffic. And is Tradesy still going to take its commission from both price and shipping and will buyers understand that we have to mark up actual shipping cost because of that? I always used my own shipping and my own labels and took everything to the post office but now with their new policy, I feel I have to raise all my prices and lower my shipping and maybe will have to start forcing Tradesy to send me their shipping kits. Not that any of my stuff is visible. When I search I see repeats of the same garbage - same dress or whatever in different colors and sizes posted a dozen times when my one unique vintage dress that nobody else has doesn't even show up or shows up on the last page. What is everyone else doing? I can't wait for the next new "Tradesy" to come up. Seems as a small seller I just keep getting bounced from website to website after I help make their owners rich by signing on early. Sigh.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Just registered - my first post on purseblog - I was selling on Tradesy when suddenly it seemed like hundreds of thousands of brand new, duplicate items started showing up. Previously it was mostly one of a kind things from people's actual closet - very much garage sale style. But now men and actual businesses are dumping merchandise on here like Amazon and Ebay - what is happening? Then over the last couple of days I noticed they are separating out the selling price from the shipping price - is this to give those big box shops a selling advantage because they can ship free or take advantage of big commercial postage discounts that ordinary sellers can't ? I am so angry Tradesy has sold out its base of women selling to women to clean out their closets. I refuse to favorite or follow any of these big time sellers pushing out those of us just trying to recoup some money from unused items around the house and now Tradesy is no different then Ebay or Amazon except they still have much bigger traffic. And is Tradesy still going to take its commission from both price and shipping and will buyers understand that we have to mark up actual shipping cost because of that? I always used my own shipping and my own labels and took everything to the post office but now with their new policy, I feel I have to raise all my prices and lower my shipping and maybe will have to start forcing Tradesy to send me their shipping kits. Not that any of my stuff is visible. When I search I see repeats of the same garbage - same dress or whatever in different colors and sizes posted a dozen times when my one unique vintage dress that nobody else has doesn't even show up or shows up on the last page. What is everyone else doing? I can't wait for the next new "Tradesy" to come up. Seems as a small seller I just keep getting bounced from website to website after I help make their owners rich by signing on early. Sigh.


I feel your pain. I'm not selling anything on Tradesy lately either. When I do a search, all I see are these large sellers. Usually the smaller sellers have better prices but it is very hard to find their items. You should really consider using Tradesy's label, not their shipping kit. For most items, it is cheaper to use their label than your own postage and you don't get charged fees on it. I think that separation of shipping price out was a glitch. I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Sonoma

whateve said:


> I list things in both places. Some things sell better on one site than the other. I've never had anything bought in both places. As soon as I know about the sale, I remove it from the other site. I don't do auctions on ebay, just BINs. If I had an auction set up on ebay, I don't think I would list it on Tradesy.
> 
> Lately, I'm not making any sales on Tradesy.




Thanks for the info whateve!

I may be misremembering about it being an auction; it may have been a BIN and that I just had really bad timing in deciding to buy that bag at that moment. 

Thanks everyone for the insights about Tradesy.
I have some vintage clothing I was going to sell on that site rather than eBay (because of the returns policy), but for many reasons I may need to rethink that....


----------



## Sonoma

rsimo said:


> I sold on Tradesy before , listed on both eBay and Tradesy but it wasn't an auction on eBay. Tradesy checks first before finalizing the sale if you are still selling/product available .. I see a lot of listings on both for same items




Thanks Rsimo!


----------



## whateve

Sonoma said:


> Thanks for the info whateve!
> 
> I may be misremembering about it being an auction; it may have been a BIN and that I just had really bad timing in deciding to buy that bag at that moment.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the insights about Tradesy.
> I have some vintage clothing I was going to sell on that site rather than eBay (because of the returns policy), but for many reasons I may need to rethink that....


Have you considered etsy? It doesn't get much traffic but it attracts a different type of buyer. I have had very few problems over there, although I have only sold 44 items in 3 years. I've sold more than that on Tradesy in less than a year. I haven't seen much interest in my vintage items on Tradesy. For example, I have one vintage purse that has 4 loves on Tradesy (it's been on there for over a month), 9 favorites on ebay in one month, and 16 favorites on etsy in just the last week. (I don't know why no one has bought it yet!)


----------



## Sonoma

whateve said:


> Have you considered etsy? It doesn't get much traffic but it attracts a different type of buyer. I have had very few problems over there, although I have only sold 44 items in 3 years. I've sold more than that on Tradesy in less than a year. I haven't seen much interest in my vintage items on Tradesy. For example, I have one vintage purse that has 4 loves on Tradesy (it's been on there for over a month), 9 favorites on ebay in one month, and 16 favorites on etsy in just the last week. (I don't know why no one has bought it yet!)



No, I didn't. The vintage clothing I want to sell is more like 90s leather motorcycle gear - like pants etc. (from the days when my husband & I rode - ahhh youth!) From what little I knew of Etsy I didn't think they'd be the right venue. But I just checked it out and was surprised to see that people list that stuff there! So thanks for the tip.

I have been checking Tradesy out for vintage bags - also because I have a few to sell.
I found it hard to easily find just vintage. Tho sounds like people found your bag, just aren't buying, how frustrating... The bags I'm watching on eBay don't seem to be selling either.

Thanks again - good to have more choices!


----------



## EGBDF

I was editing a listing and see that I can only have up to 5 tags now. I think this will help with the search feature in the future.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I was editing a listing and see that I can only have up to 5 tags now. I think this will help with the search feature in the future.


I went crazy with the tags recently. They haven't helped me make any sales. If you don't put any tags, there are already some there. I wonder if the tags after the 5th are even being used on my listings.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I went crazy with the tags recently. They haven't helped me make any sales. If you don't put any tags, there are already some there. I wonder if the tags after the 5th are even being used on my listings.



Do you see your items when you do a search?
I wish there was a counter to see how many views an item has had. 
I was not selling much for a month or 2, then I sold some things that had been sitting for 6 months and I didn't think anyone would ever buy them. I hope your sales pick up soon.

My Make an Offer button is gone now.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Do you see your items when you do a search?
> I wish there was a counter to see how many views an item has had.
> I was not selling much for a month or 2, then I sold some things that had been sitting for 6 months and I didn't think anyone would ever buy them. I hope your sales pick up soon.
> 
> My Make an Offer button is gone now.


I never had a make an offer button.

My items come up in a search. Most of my tags are also in my titles, so I don't know if the tags are working, or if it is the title. I tried a tag that wasn't in my title and it didn't work. When I search for a style number, mine comes up but so do a bunch of items that have no relation to that style number and don't have that number anywhere in their listing. As far as I could tell, mine was the only one that actually had that number in the title or description. Some of them were shoes; like a size 6 shoe would show if there was a 6 in the style number. 

I'm glad I have things on ebay now. It's the only place things are selling.

I love the stats on etsy. You can see how many people have viewed your listing over any period of time. They are the best of any of the sites I've used. You can also see what search buyers used when they found your item.


----------



## Fullcloset

No unfortunately separating price from shipping is not a glitch. 

I just heard from Tradesy today and this is what they said "Tradesy has recently adjusted         how shipping is displayed. This display has helped with price         negotiations and other situations between the buyer and sellers". 

So they are inviting those bottom feeding dwellers & problem buyers to start making offers - apparently there is going to be a make an offer button you can opt in to have showing. Which basically means, I now have to go back and add $20 to all my prices - between leaving room for hagglers and will have to lower all my shipping prices even though they are truly representative of my actual cost - because buyers hate to pay shipping even though it costs what it costs and the USPS just raised its prices AGAIN.

I responded to Tradesy that  it is unfair to suddenly separate price & shipping after inviting all those commercial sellers because all those US distributors are just offshoots of these Chinese backed government manufacturers with their sweatshop       wares so can afford to offer free shipping without worrying about costs - plus  these huge big box stores selling their leftover overruns of mass produced junk - they can all afford free       shipping which those of us selling our carefully curated recycled wardrobe items can't compete. So we have to double our prices to LOOK competitive and we will never be competitive because we actually have to PAY shipping. Even though people would rather buy a one of kind item they won't find being sold anywhere else from someone who actually originally bought and cared for it - they can't find us among these huge sellers now. 

And these huge consignment houses are ripe for trouble. On ebay they are constantly selling ripped, torn, smelly, dirty items and fakes because they get these huge bags of clothes and they don't check over anything. They give them to high school kids they pay a few dollars to, who use gloves to sort the stuff and then pass them to people who list them for the consignment house. Tradesy is going to start getting massive returns for "not as described" and eventually will turn into another Ebay where small sellers start getting swept up into these huge seller shreds. 

Tradesy should have split the website into two - normal  people selling from       their closet which is what made Tradesy so popular in the first place and stores       selling mass produced new items or huge consignment shops. Split it between personal sellers (under 500 maybe) and the commercial ones and let the buyer choose who they rather support. 

But I was on Ebay from the beginning and this is precisely how Ebay started failing. Do a search for something now and you get 20,000 hits. Do a search for US sellers only and it goes down to 6000. Once those overseas sellers started realizing buyers wanted to only buy from US sellers, they started placing distributors throughout the US - maybe it is address only maybe they are physical presence but this where those huge commercial sellers selling identical items are coming from. 

It is precisely the way Ebay auctions of small sellers for unique GENUINE items got forced away and why Ebay got the reputation of being filled with cheap garbage and con artist buyers - one step below AliBaba. 

In the end, Tradesy customer service said they'd bring my concerns to management.  Anybody else who shares my concerns should let "management" know too although I think its clear they could are less about the women just trying to recycle a few items from their own privately curated collections now that they have these huge junk sellers unloading crap. 

Why would anyone bother with Tradesy where you can't even find what you're looking for when you can just as easily go to any one of a hundred legitimate department stores just as easily online - all of whom also have brick and mortar shops where you can get full refunds and face to face service? These big shops recently recruited by Tradesy aren't offering anything unique, and certainly their prices aren't any great incentive either.  So disappointed in Tradesy letting us all down and selling us all out. Corporate greed.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I went crazy with the tags recently. They haven't helped me make any sales. If you don't put any tags, there are already some there. I wonder if the tags after the 5th are even being used on my listings.



I don't think tags help. They seem meaningless. I have specific words or phrases I tagged on some items and then did searches for those specific tags - not one of my items came out. Then I put random nonsense words as tags and did the same search - still nothing but dozens of items from sellers either with "designer" things or listings of thousands of items did come up. Clearly not one of those items was an item my made up word should have grabbed but obviously they are getting priority treatment and coming up in all the searches no matter what you really are looking for - while people like me with less than 200 items get hidden. Then I put those nonsense words in the actual TITLE of my description and tried again. Well all the same huge sellers came up but on one of the last pages of the search - my item also showed.  My item was actually the ONLY relevant one meeting the search criteria - yet nobody would have found it because nobody is going to scroll all those pages to get to it. And in the first instance, relying only on tags - it wouldn't have come up at all.


----------



## aga5

I was wondering what happened, I listed items, within the first days I sold several items, but now all the sales just stopped. Is this expansions to commercial sellers recent?


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I feel your pain. I'm not selling anything on Tradesy lately either. When I do a search, all I see are these large sellers. Usually the smaller sellers have better prices but it is very hard to find their items. You should really consider using Tradesy's label, not their shipping kit. For most items, it is cheaper to use their label than your own postage and you don't get charged fees on it. I think that separation of shipping price out was a glitch. I'm not seeing it.




I am not clear on how the labels work. If I have a thick sweater that I know is going to cost me $14-15 to mail  and I "buy" a label from Tradesy which estimates postage at $9 - how does that work if I put that $9 label on the package? Is the post office going to eat the $6 or does it go back to Tradesy for extra postage or what? 

When I click use Tradesy postage or whatever - it is always way off from what my estimate actually is. 

PLUS they take out their commission on my shipping and I always use tissue, tape and ribbon when packaging - and that costs money too. And I can almost guarantee that when someone buys something from these guys selling hundreds of thousands of items - they are not delivering them wrapped in tissue and ribbon like I send my stuff out in. 

PLUS those commercial guys are getting commercial bulk rate shipping discounts that the rest of us don't get - not to mention all those US based distributors who get their stuff from Chinese government backed manufacturers using US discounted e-packets to ship their stock over. I hate beating a dead horse but 

So now that they are clearly separating price from shipping - does that mean they are NO LONGER going to take commissions out of my shipping costs? And what about returns?


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> I am not clear on how the labels work. If I have a thick sweater that I know is going to cost me $14-15 to mail  and I "buy" a label from Tradesy which estimates postage at $9 - how does that work if I put that $9 label on the package? Is the post office going to eat the $6 or does it go back to Tradesy for extra postage or what?
> 
> When I click use Tradesy postage or whatever - it is always way off from what my estimate actually is.
> 
> PLUS they take out their commission on my shipping and I always use tissue, tape and ribbon when packaging - and that costs money too. And I can almost guarantee that when someone buys something from these guys selling hundreds of thousands of items - they are not delivering them wrapped in tissue and ribbon like I send my stuff out in.
> 
> PLUS those commercial guys are getting commercial bulk rate shipping discounts that the rest of us don't get - not to mention all those US based distributors who get their stuff from Chinese government backed manufacturers using US discounted e-packets to ship their stock over. I hate beating a dead horse but
> 
> So now that they are clearly separating price from shipping - does that mean they are NO LONGER going to take commissions out of my shipping costs? And what about returns?


I don't see the price separated from shipping on my listings. 

If you use their label, you don't have to pay anything for postage. Tradesy charges a flat rate for shipping to the buyer. It doesn't matter how much it weighs or where it is going, Tradesy has a contract with the post office and gets billed for the cost. It includes insurance. It makes no sense for you to spend $15 for shipping when Tradesy can ship it for $8.50, plus you don't pay commission on that $8.50. I always use their label for anything heavy. The only things I might ship using my own postage are those that weigh under a pound. 

I'm talking about using their label, not the shipping kit. They charge more for the shipping kit. You don't have to pay for the label or the shipping kit, but the amount gets added to your item price so it will cost the buyer more if you use the shipping kit. It takes too long for the shipping kit to get delivered and it is usually just a plastic bag anyway.


----------



## love2sh0p

Honestly I'm pissed at Tradesy. Now that they don't have chat available it's extremely difficult for me to get in touch with them. They are only open during business hours (when I'm working too). There e-mail response, while does come within 24 hours the last two times I used it, don't give complete responses. It took me three days just to get a shipping label because it appeared cut off. I decided I would call them during my lunch break and it was a 16 minute hold time. It's a shame. I wouldn't mind holding if they expanded their hours so that I could call after work... but some of us work long hours. very frustrating.


----------



## whateve

love2sh0p said:


> Honestly I'm pissed at Tradesy. Now that they don't have chat available it's extremely difficult for me to get in touch with them. They are only open during business hours (when I'm working too). There e-mail response, while does come within 24 hours the last two times I used it, don't give complete responses. It took me three days just to get a shipping label because it appeared cut off. I decided I would call them during my lunch break and it was a 16 minute hold time. It's a shame. I wouldn't mind holding if they expanded their hours so that I could call after work... but some of us work long hours. very frustrating.


Yes, the customer service has been disappointing lately. Definitely has been going downhill. Their hours are ridiculous. I never got a response to my email. I had to call 4 times about an ongoing problem. Every time I got a different person and had to explain everything again. However, they did resolve the problem with the last phone call.


----------



## paula3boys

love2sh0p said:


> Honestly I'm pissed at Tradesy. Now that they don't have chat available it's extremely difficult for me to get in touch with them. They are only open during business hours (when I'm working too). There e-mail response, while does come within 24 hours the last two times I used it, don't give complete responses. It took me three days just to get a shipping label because it appeared cut off. I decided I would call them during my lunch break and it was a 16 minute hold time. It's a shame. I wouldn't mind holding if they expanded their hours so that I could call after work... but some of us work long hours. very frustrating.




Same experiences


----------



## calflu

whateve said:


> Yes, the customer service has been disappointing lately. Definitely has been going downhill. Their hours are ridiculous. I never got a response to my email. I had to call 4 times about an ongoing problem. Every time I got a different person and had to explain everything again. However, they did resolve the problem with the last phone call.




Their CS on app used to be very good but in the past few months I could get zero responses!!!!


----------



## Butterflyweed

I've sold a purse in Tradesy yesterday morning, it's saying "sold", it's been 24hrs. And I haven't receive a confirmation email yet, I usually get confirmation email within 24hrs, does any of you have this experience? Thanks for any respond, I emailed CS, but no respond yet. Getting frustrated!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Butterflyweed said:


> I've sold a purse in Tradesy yesterday morning, it's saying "sold", it's been 24hrs. And I haven't receive a confirmation email yet, I usually get confirmation email within 24hrs, does any of you have this experience? Thanks for any respond, I emailed CS, but no respond yet. Getting frustrated!




CS should be open right now. I sold an item once and I didnt get the confirmation email until four dAys after it said sold. They told me that it was a new user and some info wasnt matching up (like the shipping and billing address), so they had to do a few extra checks before okaying the sals


----------



## Butterflyweed

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> CS should be open right now. I sold an item once and I didnt get the confirmation email until four dAys after it said sold. They told me that it was a new user and some info wasnt matching up (like the shipping and billing address), so they had to do a few extra checks before okaying the sals




Thank you very much! Makes me feel better.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> I don't see the price separated from shipping on my listings.
> 
> If you use their label, you don't have to pay anything for postage.* Tradesy charges a flat rate for shipping to the buyer. It doesn't matter how much it weighs or where it is going, Tradesy has a contract with the post office and gets billed for the cost. It includes insurance. It makes no sense for you to spend $15 for shipping when Tradesy can ship it for $8.50, *plus you don't pay commission on that $8.50. I always use their label for anything heavy. The only things I might ship using my own postage are those that weigh under a pound.
> 
> I'm talking about using their label, not the shipping kit. They charge more for the shipping kit. You don't have to pay for the label or the shipping kit, but the amount gets added to your item price so it will cost the buyer more if you use the shipping kit. It takes too long for the shipping kit to get delivered and it is usually just a plastic bag anyway.




Is that $8.50 the same amount that they charge the buyer?


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Is that $8.50 the same amount that they charge the buyer?


Yes, it gets added to the cost of your item and the buyer sees that total. It is almost always cheaper than I can ship myself for packages over a pound except for buyers in my state. And if there are any problems, Tradesy takes care of it. I don't have to buy insurance or file any claims if it gets lost.


----------



## onmymind24seven

whateve said:


> Yes, it gets added to the cost of your item and the buyer sees that total. It is almost always cheaper than I can ship myself for packages over a pound except for buyers in my state. And if there are any problems, Tradesy takes care of it. I don't have to buy insurance or file any claims if it gets lost.



whateve,you seem like you use tradesy label often.  maybe you can help answer my Qs since tradesy took away their live chat.  it's my first time using tradesy's shipping label. i print it out today and it has my address as shipper/return address. is that normal? do i need to contact tradesy to have them revise or i can just go ahead and ship it? TIA for your help.


----------



## aga5

onmymind24seven said:


> whateve,you seem like you use tradesy label often.  maybe you can help answer my Qs since tradesy took away their live chat.  it's my first time using tradesy's shipping label. i print it out today and it has my address as shipper/return address. is that normal? do i need to contact tradesy to have them revise or i can just go ahead and ship it? TIA for your help.




Email them with your sale confirmation number and let them know to change the label, they will email you back a new one.


----------



## whateve

onmymind24seven said:


> whateve,you seem like you use tradesy label often.  maybe you can help answer my Qs since tradesy took away their live chat.  it's my first time using tradesy's shipping label. i print it out today and it has my address as shipper/return address. is that normal? do i need to contact tradesy to have them revise or i can just go ahead and ship it? TIA for your help.


That's normal. It is how they do the labels now. I always use them that way. You can ship it just as it is.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> That's normal. It is how they do the labels now. I always use them that way. You can ship it just as it is.




No no no. LADIES. Call Tradesy for EVERY sale and have them change the return label to their address. I had a buyer REFUSE a package for whatever reason and It came back to me because my address was on it.

 I called Tradesy about it and they basically said "dont worry once it bounces back to our facilities and shows as delivered (to tradesy HQ) your funds will be released and we will take care of the rest" I later realized it was coming back to me, not them.

I was so upset when I called Tradesy and they told me that the buyer already contacted them saying they no longer needed the item, because by the time it got back to me after being refused two weeks had passed since I am in Boston and the buyer was in southern cali. They had already refunded the buyer and here i am stuck with the item and lost almost a month of "selling time".


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> No no no. LADIES. Call Tradesy for EVERY sale and have them change the return label to their address. I had a buyer REFUSE a package for whatever reason and It came back to me because my address was on it.
> 
> I called Tradesy about it and they basically said "dont worry once it bounces back to our facilities and shows as delivered (to tradesy HQ) your funds will be released and we will take care of the rest" I later realized it was coming back to me, not them.
> 
> I was so upset when I called Tradesy and they told me that the buyer already contacted them saying they no longer needed the item, because by the time it got back to me after being refused two weeks had passed since I am in Boston and the buyer was in southern cali. They had already refunded the buyer and here i am stuck with the item and lost almost a month of "selling time".


Every label has my return address. That is how they do things now. Do they really give you a new label if you call, every time?

I asked Tradesy about it once and they told me that if the package came back to me, they would give me a label to send it to them and I would still get my money.

I had one package get lost in the mail and they paid me anyway.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

It seems Tradesy tells sellers different answers.  They told me if a purse is returned then the seller was made whole.  Too bad the buyer or Tradesy did not tell you the buyer changed their mind so that you could get your bag back sooner.  Maybe a seller needs Tradesy address on the label for the opposite outcome.


----------



## yeonglee

How much is the commission they charged for?


----------



## RLWrites

I figured I'd throw in a buyer's perspective (though I do have a bag for sale there, too). I bought my first item from Tradesy at the end of Feb and got it today.

Overall, it was a mixed and kind of stressful experience for me lol. The item I bought is a LE Louis Vuitton. I'd been searching for it on several sites, but decided on Tradesy because of the authenticity guarantee and that if I needed to return the item due to it being fake, I wouldn't need to pay shipping. I also found the bag I wanted on there in good shape for a good price and free shipping. So I bought the bag. A couple days later, I get shipping confirmation and find out the bag is coming from China. There was no indication on the listing/after I bought the item that it would be coming from China. So that made me nervous because a) what if it's a really good replica and b) am I going to get slapped with customs fees. Ugh.

I had planned to get it authenticated after I got it because I was afraid the listing photos would not be of the actual bag. The whole "four days to return" thing is pushing it a liiitttttttllllleeeee bit for authentications, so that also made me nervous. So, hoping to speed that process up, I tried to get the listing photos authenticated on the forum and then would provide more photos when I got the item. But Tradesy requires you to join to see the item, so TPF authenticators couldn't do it. Ahhh!

I work M-F 8-6:15 with commute time factored in. Of course the bag arrives Friday and gets taken to the post office since I'm not there to sign. I pick it up this morning (no fees) and it's GORGEOUS! I love it! It looks and feels good to me, buuuutttt this is my first LV, so what do I know. I take photos to get it authenticated by a paid site and get a quick response that it's real. Phew! Buuutttt all the posts I've seen about fakes fooling authenticators makes me nervous, so I'm waiting on a second opinion.

The status of my order on Tradesy does not show that I've picked up the item, though I told the seller (twice) that I did. So now I'm wondering if the 4 days is from Friday when it got to the post office or today when I picked it up.

Sorry that was such a long, rambling post, but I just wanted to share my experience. Overall, I think Tradesy is a good site, but I really wish a) I would have known the item was coming from China b) the  4 day policy was extended a bit for items that turn out to be fake because not all authenication services provide that quick of a turn around c) you didn't have to join the site to see the items


----------



## Prettyn

Every label has my return address. I think tradesy changed.


----------



## onmymind24seven

aga5 said:


> Email them with your sale confirmation number and let them know to change the label, they will email you back a new one.



thank you, i emailed them to confirm it was ok to mail with mine as the return address on the label and they haven't reply back..hence why I'm on the forum asking Qs. i'll email them again to get a new one.


----------



## onmymind24seven

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> No no no. LADIES. Call Tradesy for EVERY sale and have them change the return label to their address. I had a buyer REFUSE a package for whatever reason and It came back to me because my address was on it.
> 
> I called Tradesy about it and they basically said "dont worry once it bounces back to our facilities and shows as delivered (to tradesy HQ) your funds will be released and we will take care of the rest" I later realized it was coming back to me, not them.
> 
> I was so upset when I called Tradesy and they told me that the buyer already contacted them saying they no longer needed the item, because by the time it got back to me after being refused two weeks had passed since I am in Boston and the buyer was in southern cali. They had already refunded the buyer and here i am stuck with the item and lost almost a month of "selling time".



good to know. Thank you! its a high price item and thats why i asked. i do not want to run into your scenario. sorry u have to dealt with that.


----------



## jmc3007

RLWrites said:


> Sorry that was such a long, rambling post, but I just wanted to share my experience. Overall, I think Tradesy is a good site, but I really wish a) I would have known the item was coming from China b) the  4 day policy was extended a bit for items that turn out to be fake because not all authenication services provide that quick of a turn around c) you didn't have to join the site to see the items


Did you buy the purse from one of the power sellers?  I'm curious how the shipped from China works, didn't think it was possible, or at least from the US to overseas anyway.  But maybe they do allow for one way transit.

Re return, you have to file your request during this 4-day period but your package needn't arrive at HQ by the same deadline.  To maximize timing I'd say submit your request on the 4th day, and take a couple more days after that or however many days Tradesy allow for shipping, which in total would amount to almost another week of holding.  Should you feel confident about authentication results you can always email them you're keeping the item and they should cancel your request.  I can't imagine  they wouldn't be delighted to hear that.


----------



## RLWrites

jmc3007 said:


> Did you buy the purse from one of the power sellers?  I'm curious how the shipped from China works, didn't think it was possible, or at least from the US to overseas anyway.  But maybe they do allow for one way transit.
> 
> Re return, you have to file your request during this 4-day period but your package needn't arrive at HQ by the same deadline.  To maximize timing I'd say submit your request on the 4th day, and take a couple more days after that or however many days Tradesy allow for shipping, which in total would amount to almost another week of holding.  Should you feel confident about authentication results you can always email them you're keeping the item and they should cancel your request.  I can't imagine  they wouldn't be delighted to hear that.



Oh no, no. I'm not worried about shipping it back in time. It's more that after the 4 days are up, if I put in a return request because I find out it's not authentic, it seems like I wouldn't get a refund, only site credit as a "first-time courtesy." I'm pretty sure it's authentic haha so I wouldn't request a return without hearing back from the 2nd authenticator. I tend to have anxiety over things and the 30 day return policy ebay/other sites have is MUCH easier to work with. 

The seller is a Tradesy verified seller and is a consignment shop, so I'm guessing they're a power seller.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

onmymind24seven said:


> good to know. Thank you! its a high price item and thats why i asked. i do not want to run into your scenario. sorry u have to dealt with that.


I guess the label with the seller's address on it don't work with this type of scenario. I just started using the $8.50 label and had my address on it. I recently had a stressful sale. After buyer requested a cancellation, flip flopped to purchasing, then questioned the authenticity, then went silent, then "urged" me to please sell her the item. After receipt of her order, she filed for a return under "not described" clause, claiming damage to force a monetary refund. Emailed Tradesy with my evidence, and thankfully, they decided on my favor. Wheeewww!!! 

The item was sent back straight to Tradesy; they sent her a label.


----------



## onmymind24seven

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I guess the label with the seller's address on it don't work with this type of scenario. I just started using the $8.50 label and had my address on it. I recently had a stressful sale. After buyer requested a cancellation, flip flopped to purchasing, then questioned the authenticity, then went silent, then "urged" me to please sell her the item. After receipt of her order, she filed for a return under "not described" clause, claiming damage to force a monetary refund. Emailed Tradesy with my evidence, and thankfully, they decided on my favor. Wheeewww!!!
> 
> The item was sent back straight to Tradesy; they sent her a label.



I guess not every buyer follow the rules and contact Tradesy to return the item like how your buyer did.  The member above said her buyer return the item directly to her instead of going through Tradesy. She probably knew she would of lost her return case.  If Tradesy get back to me and say that it's ok to ship then at least i have reference if i run into any drama later with the buyer.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

onmymind24seven said:


> I guess not every buyer follow the rules and contact Tradesy to return the item like how your buyer did.  The member above said her buyer return the item directly to her instead of going through Tradesy. She probably knew she would of lost her return case.  If Tradesy get back to me and say that it's ok to ship then at least i have reference if i run into any drama later with the buyer.


That's true. It is good to be proactive with every sale. Also, monitor the release of your funds. I didn't even know the buyer was returning item til' i wondered why my funds were not being released. Tradesy will not tell you anything. Just found out after I emailed them asking what was wrong with the transaction?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> Every label has my return address. That is how they do things now. Do they really give you a new label if you call, every time?
> 
> I asked Tradesy about it once and they told me that if the package came back to me, they would give me a label to send it to them and I would still get my money.
> 
> I had one package get lost in the mail and they paid me anyway.




Yup i did this for the last 20 or so items i sold. I only ship things on weekends due to my work schedule. So i've only done it once. they literally issue me a new return label over the phone and i get it in an email in seconds. they updated the tracking number on my trsdesy account for me too.

I emailed them asking if there is anyway i can ensure that their HQ is the return address. they told me that i could put Tradesy and their HQ address under the seller info/address instead of mine, so long I don't use this account for buying... just selling. I did that yesterday and sold one item so far and no issues!! If anyone is going to do this i suggest getting their okay via email first, just incase if there is an issue you have proof


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yup i did this for the last 20 or so items i sold. I only ship things on weekends due to my work schedule. So i've only done it once. they literally issue me a new return label over the phone and i get it in an email in seconds. they updated the tracking number on my trsdesy account for me too.
> 
> I emailed them asking if there is anyway i can ensure that their HQ is the return address. they told me that i could put Tradesy and their HQ address under the seller info/address instead of mine, so long I don't use this account for buying... just selling. I did that yesterday and sold one item so far and no issues!! If anyone is going to do this i suggest getting their okay via email first, just incase if there is an issue you have proof


TY Atia. This is good to know. I do not understand why don't they just changed the shipping label back to their address. It make sense since all returns are being processed by them.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Anybody noticed that new listing only allow 5Tags now? I wonder if this will solve the problem of their Search Engine on items not in their proper category? Even with old listings, if you try to do a revision; system will not let you save it unless you only have 5Tags.


----------



## montana_patina

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Anybody noticed that new listing only allow 5Tags now? I wonder if this will solve the problem of their Search Engine on items not in their proper category? Even with old listings, if you try to do a revision; system will not let you save it unless you only have 5Tags.



I noticed that tonight! The only real complaint I have so far as a new seller is their search function. So many of the items that come up are irrelevant while the listings I want exist but are very hard to find. It worries me that I can search foe something very simple and get mostly irrelevant results. Ebay doesn't have this problem, which is why I will continue to sell other things there.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

montana_patina said:


> I noticed that tonight! The only real complaint I have so far as a new seller is their search function. So many of the items that come up are irrelevant while the listings I want exist but are very hard to find. It worries me that I can search foe something very simple and get mostly irrelevant results. Ebay doesn't have this problem, which is why I will continue to sell other things there.


I agree on Ebay's easier search function and that your items get more traffic. But as a seller, I think I have a fair chance of defending/fighting a dispute/return/scam with Tradesy than Ebay.


----------



## Prettyn

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I agree on Ebay's easier search function and that your items get more traffic. But as a seller, I think I have a fair chance of defending/fighting a dispute/return/scam with Tradesy than Ebay.


I have to be creative in my searches and I usually find what I want on tradesy and eBay. It is a pain in the...


----------



## EGBDF

RLWrites said:


> I figured I'd throw in a buyer's perspective (though I do have a bag for sale there, too). I bought my first item from Tradesy at the end of Feb and got it today.
> 
> Overall, it was a mixed and kind of stressful experience for me lol. The item I bought is a LE Louis Vuitton. I'd been searching for it on several sites, but decided on Tradesy because of the authenticity guarantee and that if I needed to return the item due to it being fake, I wouldn't need to pay shipping. I also found the bag I wanted on there in good shape for a good price and free shipping. So I bought the bag. A couple days later, I get shipping confirmation and find out the bag is coming from China. There was no indication on the listing/after I bought the item that it would be coming from China. So that made me nervous because a) what if it's a really good replica and b) am I going to get slapped with customs fees. Ugh.
> 
> I had planned to get it authenticated after I got it because I was afraid the listing photos would not be of the actual bag. The whole "four days to return" thing is pushing it a liiitttttttllllleeeee bit for authentications, so that also made me nervous. So, hoping to speed that process up, I tried to get the listing photos authenticated on the forum and then would provide more photos when I got the item. But Tradesy requires you to join to see the item, so TPF authenticators couldn't do it. Ahhh!
> 
> I work M-F 8-6:15 with commute time factored in. Of course the bag arrives Friday and gets taken to the post office since I'm not there to sign. I pick it up this morning (no fees) and it's GORGEOUS! I love it! It looks and feels good to me, buuuutttt this is my first LV, so what do I know. I take photos to get it authenticated by a paid site and get a quick response that it's real. Phew! Buuutttt all the posts I've seen about fakes fooling authenticators makes me nervous, so I'm waiting on a second opinion.
> 
> The status of my order on Tradesy does not show that I've picked up the item, though I told the seller (twice) that I did. So now I'm wondering if the 4 days is from Friday when it got to the post office or today when I picked it up.
> 
> Sorry that was such a long, rambling post, but I just wanted to share my experience. Overall, I think Tradesy is a good site, but I really wish a) I would have known the item was coming from China b) the  4 day policy was extended a bit for items that turn out to be fake because not all authenication services provide that quick of a turn around c) you didn't have to join the site to see the items



The 4 day policy is stated up front, but I would be very upset to receive a bag from China. The last time I inquired, they told me ALL of their items are shipped from the US. Maybe they've changed their policy since then because they've made quite a few changes. I'd still want to know if my purchase is coming from outside the US though, before deciding whether to buy.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Prettyn said:


> I have to be creative in my searches and I usually find what I want on tradesy and eBay. It is a pain in the...


I do hope the changes they made on Tags will make the search function better for everybody. It is indeed a pain and very frustrating looking for your items if they are viewable for both sellers and buyers.


----------



## EGBDF

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I do hope the changes they made on Tags will make the search function better for everybody. It is indeed a pain and very frustrating looking for your items if they are viewable for both sellers and buyers.



I don't know why in the world their search function is so awful. It's more than just a tagging issue, because sometimes when I do a search, I get a thousand items and I'd have to search through all of those to find what I was really looking for (no thanks), and when I look at some of the tags on the first page they aren't even relevant to what I searched for.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

EGBDF said:


> I don't know why in the world their search function is so awful. It's more than just a tagging issue, because sometimes when I do a search, I get a thousand items and I'd have to search through all of those to find what I was really looking for (no thanks), and when I look at some of the tags on the first page they aren't even relevant to what I searched for.


You are very right, tagging is just one of the issue (but I hope it helps some). Maybe somebody in their end is manipulating the search function for their big sellers :no-good: (just assuming). In any case, it is such a turn off on both buyers & sellers.


----------



## crazygoodbanana

Tradesy tacks on the cost of shipping and their commission from what I can see. I have sold $50,000 worth of purses on Tradesy. I also sell more purses on Etsy. This is a link to my Etsy store. Name of my Etay stote is crazygoodbanabas, I keep around 3200 listings.



Anyway Tradesy is good because it is free to list and have your items set there until they sell. Unlike e Bay! I keep around 1300 listings on Tradesy and only average selling 2-3 a day, imagine if I had all this on e bay what the listing fees would be!!! So overall Tradesy is better than e Bay. I do wish there was not such a high transfer fee to transfer money from Tradesy to Pay Pal that is another expense to factor in. Still overall better than e bay. Make sure while you are doing the listing that you request a "free printable label" not a "free shipping kit" The kit is where it gets expensive because they are charging you for shipping on the item and also to mail you the kit. Just print your own label and if possible use the post office free priority boxes. NOTHING IS FREE or they would be out of business, they need to cover themselves. Which is fine they just should not say it is free it is not. Feel free to ask me questions. I am also open to advise and new good selling sites. This is my Tradesy store. Best, Bonnie



https://www.tradesy.com/closet/bonnieb/


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Do any of you who use the $8.50 label buys separate signature confirmation for items above $500.00? Are we required to?


----------



## montana_patina

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I agree on Ebay's easier search function and that your items get more traffic. But as a seller, I think I have a fair chance of defending/fighting a dispute/return/scam with Tradesy than Ebay.



I agree with you on disputes and scams. That's why I'm going to sell higher priced items on Tradesy. Two of my items sold within 2 days, so it does work!


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

montana_patina said:


> I agree with you on disputes and scams. That's why I'm going to sell higher priced items on Tradesy. Two of my items sold within 2 days, so it does work!


Super! that was exciting! congratulations on your sell. Did you happen to use the $8.50 label? If yes, did you purchase extra signature confirmation if they were above $500?


----------



## montana_patina

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Super! that was exciting! congratulations on your sell. Did you happen to use the $8.50 label? If yes, did you purchase extra signature confirmation if they were above $500?



I used the tradesy packaging. One buyer wasn't thrilled about the wait time but I was up front with her and replied quickly when she messaged me about shipping time. It will still get to her in just under a week from purchase. I'm going to do the same thing with my future items, because I'm not a fan of my name/address on the shipping labels as mentioned earlier in this thread. I may work into that but it's what I really didn't like about selling on ebay.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Oh ok. Thanks for the reply. Under a week is still not a bad shipping time.


----------



## RLWrites

EGBDF said:


> The 4 day policy is stated up front, but I would be very upset to receive a bag from China. The last time I inquired, they told me ALL of their items are shipped from the US. Maybe they've changed their policy since then because they've made quite a few changes. I'd still want to know if my purchase is coming from outside the US though, before deciding whether to buy.



Absolutely on the 4 day policy. I did know about that before I purchased, and to be fair, I got an authentication saying the bag was real the same day I sent in the request. If the bag was coming from the US, like I originally thought, I probably wouldn't seek another opinion on authenticity. Really, I'm just being paranoid, but the fact that it was suddenly coming from China threw me for a loop! Now I'm worried that the other authenticator will come back after the 4 days are up and say it's a really good fake.

Basically, I didn't think the 4 days would be a big deal, but now I feel like I'm scrambling! But again, I think if I had known where the bag was coming from before purchasing it, I would feel less paranoid, mainly because I would have looked for one coming from the US. I know when I signed up to sell my bag, I had to put in where I lived. It shows on my profile, though I'm sure there's a way to make it private.


----------



## EGBDF

RLWrites said:


> Absolutely on the 4 day policy. I did know about that before I purchased, and to be fair, I got an authentication saying the bag was real the same day I sent in the request. If the bag was coming from the US, like I originally thought, I probably wouldn't seek another opinion on authenticity. Really, I'm just being paranoid, but the fact that it was suddenly coming from China threw me for a loop! Now I'm worried that the other authenticator will come back after the 4 days are up and say it's a really good fake.
> 
> Basically, I didn't think the 4 days would be a big deal, but now I feel like I'm scrambling! But again, I think if I had known where the bag was coming from before purchasing it, I would feel less paranoid, mainly because I would have looked for one coming from the US. I know when I signed up to sell my bag, I had to put in where I lived. It shows on my profile, though I'm sure there's a way to make it private.



I would feel the same way! Is it a new bag? I'd be worried about a superfake depending not he bag. What was the seller's closet name? I know some sellers like the B agricultures  have bags from Japan listed (of course without making that clear in their listings, though one of them have Japan in the title) but which one is selling from China?
(And I hope you did get an authentic bag and it works out for you )


----------



## jmc3007

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Do any of you who use the $8.50 label buys separate signature confirmation for items above $500.00? Are we required to?


Signature confirmation is automatically added when value of transaction is above $500 when using pre-print label from Tradesy, it's not like you have to manually select it as if you were on PayPal or USPS site.  What's also great about pre-print label is you automatically get full insurance of the transaction (to be more precise, USPS gives $100 protection and the rest is covered by Tradesy insurance policy) at no additional cost for up to $2500.  

I've used labels above and below $500 threshold and the signature requirement drops off when below, you can see if signature is required on the label itself near the bar code area. The pre-print label used to be a lot more expensive when they calculated it as % of the transaction, but starting this year when USPS rates when up Tradesy revamped their policy and went with a flat rate approach instead.  This has saved me quite a bit of money over shipping it myself.


----------



## RLWrites

Hopefully it's OK to name the seller here! Honestly, I have no complaints about her. She shipped fairly quickly and contacted me a couple times throughout the transaction to keep me updated. I just wish I'd known she was shipping from China before buying! The seller is called CO CO SUN's closet.

And nope, not a new bag. It's the Stephen Sprouse Roses Neverfull. Soooo... that makes me feel a bit better, though I've still seen replicas of that bag online, so I'm not completely worry-free lol. And thank you! I do think it's real, but since this is my first LV and I have no basis of comparison, I'm being a bit thorough lol. And because it's a LE, it wasn't cheap, so I definitely want to make sure it's real!


----------



## whateve

RLWrites said:


> Hopefully it's OK to name the seller here! Honestly, I have no complaints about her. She shipped fairly quickly and contacted me a couple times throughout the transaction to keep me updated. I just wish I'd known she was shipping from China before buying! The seller is called CO CO SUN's closet.
> 
> And nope, not a new bag. It's the Stephen Sprouse Roses Neverfull. Soooo... that makes me feel a bit better, though I've still seen replicas of that bag online, so I'm not completely worry-free lol. And thank you! I do think it's real, but since this is my first LV and I have no basis of comparison, I'm being a bit thorough lol. And because it's a LE, it wasn't cheap, so I definitely want to make sure it's real!


I believe that Tradesy will let you send it in to them for authentication, and return it to you if it is authentic.


----------



## onmymind24seven

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Do any of you who use the $8.50 label buys separate signature confirmation for items above $500.00? Are we required to?



Tradesy got back to me this morning and they actually revise the shipping label with their return address. The signature confirmation is already included. HTH.


----------



## ThisVNchick

RLWrites said:


> Hopefully it's OK to name the seller here! Honestly, I have no complaints about her. She shipped fairly quickly and contacted me a couple times throughout the transaction to keep me updated. I just wish I'd known she was shipping from China before buying! The seller is called CO CO SUN's closet.
> 
> And nope, not a new bag. It's the Stephen Sprouse Roses Neverfull. Soooo... that makes me feel a bit better, though I've still seen replicas of that bag online, so I'm not completely worry-free lol. And thank you! I do think it's real, but since this is my first LV and I have no basis of comparison, I'm being a bit thorough lol. And because it's a LE, it wasn't cheap, so I definitely want to make sure it's real!




The moment you said the bag was shipping from China this seller's closet popped in my mind. I think she/he is the only China-based seller. I'm not sure if she took it off but I did find one of her listings awhile back and I remembered it stating that shipping takes awhile bc the item was coming from China. Now I know Tradesy doesn't support international buyers/sellers yet so maybe someone reported that and she had to make an adjustment to her listings as I no longer see that statement anywhere. There are actually lots of international sellers on Tradesy. Basically stock is all overseas, someone here is in connection with the company and lists the item following Tradesy's rule of only US buyer/sellers. When an order is placed, stock ships to the person here, person here ships to you. You can usually tell its those kind of transactions when the seller states delivery time can take up to two weeks (probably to account for the possibility of an item being stuck in customs).


----------



## ThisVNchick

EGBDF said:


> The 4 day policy is stated up front, but I would be very upset to receive a bag from China. The last time I inquired, they told me ALL of their items are shipped from the US. Maybe they've changed their policy since then because they've made quite a few changes. I'd still want to know if my purchase is coming from outside the US though, before deciding whether to buy.




No, there are lots of Japanese sellers on Tradesy. They usually have a middle man stationed in the US to make the transaction legit. Basically all stock is in Japan. You made an order, the head seller ships the item to the middle man, middle man ships the item to you. The usually won't tell you it's coming overseas (I think it might be against Tradesy's policies) but they'll drop the hint that it might take up to 2 weeks for delivery. That right there is your sign that it's coming over seas. No item shipping in the US takes up to 2 weeks (unless it got lost in transit). The only time would be if an item gets stuck in customs from being shipped overseas.  It may delay delivery by 2-4 days but sometimes can be in there up to weeks. So I think that's why these sellers state that in the listing just in case of that rare delayed scenario.


----------



## RLWrites

ThisVNchick said:


> The moment you said the bag was shipping from China this seller's closet popped in my mind. I think she/he is the only China-based seller. I'm not sure if she took it off but I did find one of her listings awhile back and I remembered it stating that shipping takes awhile bc the item was coming from China. Now I know Tradesy doesn't support international buyers/sellers yet so maybe someone reported that and she had to make an adjustment to her listings as I no longer see that statement anywhere. There are actually lots of international sellers on Tradesy. Basically stock is all overseas, someone here is in connection with the company and lists the item following Tradesy's rule of only US buyer/sellers. When an order is placed, stock ships to the person here, person here ships to you. You can usually tell its those kind of transactions when the seller states delivery time can take up to two weeks (probably to account for the possibility of an item being stuck in customs).



If I remember correctly, the listing said shipping could take up to 8 days, but that was it. I think it shipped directly to me, at least from what I can tell looking at the tracking. She's also verified, so doesn't that mean Tradesy verifies that she's a real person? I'm assuming that would tell them where she lives. Maybe they're slowly allowing international sellers?


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

jmc3007 said:


> Signature confirmation is automatically added when value of transaction is above $500 when using pre-print label from Tradesy, it's not like you have to manually select it as if you were on PayPal or USPS site.  What's also great about pre-print label is you automatically get full insurance of the transaction (to be more precise, USPS gives $100 protection and the rest is covered by Tradesy insurance policy) at no additional cost for up to $2500.
> 
> I've used labels above and below $500 threshold and the signature requirement drops off when below, you can see if signature is required on the label itself near the bar code area. The pre-print label used to be a lot more expensive when they calculated it as % of the transaction, but starting this year when USPS rates when up Tradesy revamped their policy and went with a flat rate approach instead.  This has saved me quite a bit of money over shipping it myself.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

onmymind24seven said:


> Tradesy got back to me this morning and they actually revise the shipping label with their return address. The signature confirmation is already included. HTH.


Thank you for the reply. Sometimes they are fast to reply and other times so slow or not at all. It's a hit or miss with their CS.


----------



## luv2run41

RLWrites said:


> Hopefully it's OK to name the seller here! Honestly, I have no complaints about her. She shipped fairly quickly and contacted me a couple times throughout the transaction to keep me updated. I just wish I'd known she was shipping from China before buying! The seller is called CO CO SUN's closet.
> 
> And nope, not a new bag. It's the Stephen Sprouse Roses Neverfull. Soooo... that makes me feel a bit better, though I've still seen replicas of that bag online, so I'm not completely worry-free lol. And thank you! I do think it's real, but since this is my first LV and I have no basis of comparison, I'm being a bit thorough lol. And because it's a LE, it wasn't cheap, so I definitely want to make sure it's real!



I have purchased a few pieces from this seller and all have been positive experience.  Very quick shipping, friendly seller and positive customer service.  I don't think you have anything to worry about at all


----------



## aga5

So I noticed several if my Fendi items are marked on sale until midnight, does the discount which looks to be about 10% come out of my share or is Tradesy eating it? Because I will not sell my items for the prices they listed.   Any feedback appreciated


----------



## EGBDF

aga5 said:


> So I noticed several if my Fendi items are marked on sale until midnight, does the discount which looks to be about 10% come out of my share or is Tradesy eating it? Because I will not sell my items for the prices they listed.   Any feedback appreciated



Tradesy has always covered the sale portion.


----------



## aga5

EGBDF said:


> Tradesy has always covered the sale portion.




Thank you


----------



## RLWrites

luv2run41 said:


> I have purchased a few pieces from this seller and all have been positive experience.  Very quick shipping, friendly seller and positive customer service.  I don't think you have anything to worry about at all



Good to know you've shopped with her before! Having no feedback can be a bit nerve-wracking lol but she's been great so far. Just waiting on another authentication for peace of mind. Hoping that comes back positive because the bag really is gorgeous!


----------



## ThisVNchick

RLWrites said:


> If I remember correctly, the listing said shipping could take up to 8 days, but that was it. I think it shipped directly to me, at least from what I can tell looking at the tracking. She's also verified, so doesn't that mean Tradesy verifies that she's a real person? I'm assuming that would tell them where she lives. Maybe they're slowly allowing international sellers?



The big power sellers are mostly all verified. I think Tradesy wants to make sure that these sellers are legit business owners. 

I guess some of her listings have different shipping dates. Some do say 4-8 days, others say "usually 4-8 days...sometimes up to 2 weeks". 

This is from one of her sold listings which discuss the items coming from overseas: "After purchasing our item, it will be shipped internationally from Beijing China and Tokyo Japan. We will handle all shipping fees, and customs duties as well. Your purchase will be delivered, via USPS. " 

So I guess the description isn't all the same for every listing.


----------



## montana_patina

Ok, I'm glad Tradesy is now limiting the amount of tags that sellers can use. I know I posted about this before, but - I try to search for my item and I get a host of irrelevant items of the same brand. Maybe it's because one seller with a certain bag used all of these tags: "artsy mm gm pallas eva favorite pm evora handbag neverfull speedy empreinte cabas alma delightful keepall galliera palermo tivoli siracusa monogram ebene azur damier pouch portobello totally brea montaigne luco Louis Vuitton retiro odeon Saleya leather strap wristlet hobo crossbody shoulder bag trevi bandouliere hampstead epi randonnee vernis sully raspail noe Bloomsbury Turenne wallet zippy Neverfull mm Neverfull gm Neverfull pm metis dust bag clutch louie Louie Vuitton Speedy speedy 35 louis Vuitton speedy 35 louis Vuitton speedy Louis Vuitton Keepall 60 Bandouliere bandoliere keepall 60 travell bag hand carry luggage bag weekend bag louis vuitton Louis Vuitton Weekend/Travel Bags"

This is absurd! I don't think most Tradesy sellers should be trusted with making their own tags...smh.


----------



## RTA

montana_patina said:


> Ok, I'm glad Tradesy is now limiting the amount of tags that sellers can use. I know I posted about this before, but - I try to search for my item and I get a host of irrelevant items of the same brand. Maybe it's because one seller with a certain bag used all of these tags: "artsy mm gm pallas eva favorite pm evora handbag neverfull speedy empreinte cabas alma delightful keepall galliera palermo tivoli siracusa monogram ebene azur damier pouch portobello totally brea montaigne luco Louis Vuitton retiro odeon Saleya leather strap wristlet hobo crossbody shoulder bag trevi bandouliere hampstead epi randonnee vernis sully raspail noe Bloomsbury Turenne wallet zippy Neverfull mm Neverfull gm Neverfull pm metis dust bag clutch louie Louie Vuitton Speedy speedy 35 louis Vuitton speedy 35 louis Vuitton speedy Louis Vuitton Keepall 60 Bandouliere bandoliere keepall 60 travell bag hand carry luggage bag weekend bag louis vuitton Louis Vuitton Weekend/Travel Bags"
> 
> This is absurd! I don't think most Tradesy sellers should be trusted with making their own tags...smh.



I'm glad this issue has finally been addressed.  Maybe now my searches won't yield items that I'm clearly not looking for.


----------



## uadjit

RTA said:


> I'm glad this issue has finally been addressed.  Maybe now my searches won't yield items that I'm clearly not looking for.



Maybe over time but I still can't find anything, really.


----------



## EGBDF

uadjit said:


> Maybe over time but I still can't find anything, really.



Yep, I think there are other search issues besides the tagging, and the excessive tags remain on the current listings.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Yep, I think there are other search issues besides the tagging, and the excessive tags remain on the current listings.


When I added tags to all my listings, it didn't result in any sales. Some of mine have 10 or so tags. I don't know if it hurts me to have more than 5 tags now.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> When I added tags to all my listings, it didn't result in any sales. Some of mine have 10 or so tags. I don't know if it hurts me to have more than 5 tags now.



My guess would be that only the first 5 are displayed so if you don't have most relevant tags as the first 5 then that could hurt you.


----------



## devuska2009

I sold some bags and shipped them using Tradesy's prepaid label and shipped them on Saturday. One of the packages doesn't update tracking information since Saturday. The buyer contacted me because the package should be delivered on Monday. Does anybody have any experience with lost items? How Tradesy handles the lost packages? It says they are insured but how long does it take to receive your money. And it is pretty expensive bag so i am relly worried.


----------



## uadjit

Is it taking a long time for other people to get their images "cleaned"? I put up some like a week ago and they still haven't been tended to. I wouldn't care except that I read that the items that haven't had the bg removed are lower in the searches than those which have.


----------



## whateve

devuska2009 said:


> I sold some bags and shipped them using Tradesy's prepaid label and shipped them on Saturday. One of the packages doesn't update tracking information since Saturday. The buyer contacted me because the package should be delivered on Monday. Does anybody have any experience with lost items? How Tradesy handles the lost packages? It says they are insured but how long does it take to receive your money. And it is pretty expensive bag so i am relly worried.


This happened to me. It never got scanned, ever. In your case, I don't think enough time has passed to get too worried yet. Sometimes they don't get scanned until the day they are delivered.

In my case, I contacted Tradesy after about 5 days. I was also in contact with my post office, hoping they would find the package, which they never did. I continued to keep in contact with Tradesy. I also contacted my buyer several times but she never responded. Tradesy sent her a message asking if she had received the package and she said no. After 10 days, they refunded her money and cancelled the sale. I had to file out a form swearing that I had sent the package, and they released my money to me. 

Ever since, I haven't made any sales. I don't know if that is a coincidence.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

uadjit said:


> Is it taking a long time for other people to get their images "cleaned"? I put up some like a week ago and they still haven't been tended to. I wouldn't care except that I read that the items that haven't had the bg removed are lower in the searches than those which have.




It's very unusual in my case... I posted five items on Saturday all shoes, same brand, same condition but different sizes and two of them were touched up by Monday morning and the remainder havent been touched up at all!! It makes me think that there is no such thing as a "place in line". I have no idea how they decide? I thought maybe it was by price point but i still have a 4,000 bag that I posted three weeks ago that still hasnt been retouched!


----------



## montana_patina

devuska2009 said:


> I sold some bags and shipped them using Tradesy's prepaid label and shipped them on Saturday. One of the packages doesn't update tracking information since Saturday. The buyer contacted me because the package should be delivered on Monday. Does anybody have any experience with lost items? How Tradesy handles the lost packages? It says they are insured but how long does it take to receive your money. And it is pretty expensive bag so i am relly worried.



It's very good that your item has been scanned previously. I had the same thing happen over the weekend and my package had no tracking activity for several days past the due date. Then, it showed up again yesterday with another scan and was delivered! Sometimes you have to be patient - USPS can miss expected delivery dates frequently. Good luck! 

PS I don't know anything about how Tradesy handles lost packages, wish I could be of better help there.


----------



## onmymind24seven

whateve said:


> This happened to me. It never got scanned, ever. In your case, I don't think enough time has passed to get too worried yet. Sometimes they don't get scanned until the day they are delivered.
> 
> In my case, I contacted Tradesy after about 5 days. I was also in contact with my post office, hoping they would find the package, which they never did. I continued to keep in contact with Tradesy. I also contacted my buyer several times but she never responded. Tradesy sent her a message asking if she had received the package and she said no. After 10 days, they refunded her money and cancelled the sale. I had to file out a form swearing that I had sent the package, and they released my money to me.
> 
> Ever since, I haven't made any sales. I don't know if that is a coincidence.



i came to this thread about to ask for help about how tradesy handle lost packages and coincidentally this was in discussion. The last sale i made was suppose to be delivered today but i think USPS did not scan the last step bc tracking said it's out for delivery today. I contact the buyer and no response. If it was an eBay transaction i wouldn't of ask and waited till the buyer contact me but tradesy doesn't pay out until it showed delivery.  My item is pretty pricey, is tradesy label fully insured? i emailed tradesy just now and waiting for them to respond.


----------



## ThisVNchick

onmymind24seven said:


> i came to this thread about to ask for help about how tradesy handle lost packages and coincidentally this was in discussion. The last sale i made was suppose to be delivered today but i think USPS did not scan the last step bc tracking said it's out for delivery today. I contact the buyer and no response. If it was an eBay transaction i wouldn't of ask and waited till the buyer contact me but tradesy doesn't pay out until it showed delivery.  My item is pretty pricey, is tradesy label fully insured? i emailed tradesy just now and waiting for them to respond.



It is fully insured. If the package is lost, reach out to Tradesy and tell them do contact USPS about the situation. Since it is their label, they need to take care of the situation, but you'll still to nudge them on otherwise they would probably drag their feet about it. I think the wait time for a lost package is 2 weeks from the date that it was scanned in. USPS won't even allow you to open a claim until then. So the worst case scenario would be having to wait 2-3 weeks to get paid out while Tradesy waits on USPS to do a thorough investigation on their end about the missing package.


----------



## onmymind24seven

ThisVNchick said:


> It is fully insured. If the package is lost, reach out to Tradesy and tell them do contact USPS about the situation. Since it is their label, they need to take care of the situation, but you'll still to nudge them on otherwise they would probably drag their feet about it. I think the wait time for a lost package is 2 weeks from the date that it was scanned in. USPS won't even allow you to open a claim until then. So the worst case scenario would be having to wait 2-3 weeks to get paid out while Tradesy waits on USPS to do a thorough investigation on their end about the missing package.



Thank you VN, that's reassuring to hear. Hopefully, i don't have to jump through hoops to get all this sort out but at least I know it's insured.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> It's very unusual in my case... I posted five items on Saturday all shoes, same brand, same condition but different sizes and two of them were touched up by Monday morning and the remainder havent been touched up at all!! It makes me think that there is no such thing as a "place in line". I have no idea how they decide? I thought maybe it was by price point but i still have a 4,000 bag that I posted three weeks ago that still hasnt been retouched!



Contact them, it should not take them that long.  I think it took about one week for them to touch up my picture.  Once I was concerned, I emailed them and found out they were working as fast as they could. The same day I voiced my concern my picture was touched up.  The funny thing my bag sold just right before they gave my picture a white background.


----------



## jmc3007

devuska2009 said:


> I sold some bags and shipped them using Tradesy's prepaid label and shipped them on Saturday. One of the packages doesn't update tracking information since Saturday. The buyer contacted me because the package should be delivered on Monday. Does anybody have any experience with lost items? How Tradesy handles the lost packages? It says they are insured but how long does it take to receive your money. And it is pretty expensive bag so i am relly worried.



Whenever I experience a delay due to no tracking or incorrect routing, I always fill out the form online for Where's My Package at USPS under contact tab for email inquiry, while I can't say with any kind of uncertainty, or maybe it's my good luck charm but usually by the next day there's tracking showing up.  It could be that USPS system generates an exception query based in tracking info from my email and triggers a chain reaction.  I do think that post office managers get daily status reports and they try to work through problems, maybe they don't have to do much and it's all computer generated meaning package was physically scanned but not visible online until something else pulls it to the surface so to speak.  I have had USPS online personnel following up once or twice to say there's now movement or its on its way to such and such post office. 

Given I've spent over 2K on shipping this past year USPS is surprisingly effective the majority of the time.  Or what I experience is nothing but a series of coincidences though I'd highly recommend using online contact form and give it a shot.


----------



## jmc3007

It's true now that shipping is separated from list price on the app.  They updated platform overnight.  but desktop version doesn't show the breakdown.... yet.


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> It's true now that shipping is separated from list price on the app.  They updated platform overnight.  but desktop version doesn't show the breakdown.... yet.



I don't use the app. Do buyers still have free return shipping? Do they get the initial shipping refunded if they make a return, or just a refund of the cost of the item they bought?


----------



## jmc3007

EGBDF said:


> I don't use the app. Do buyers still have free return shipping? Do they get the initial shipping refunded if they make a return, or just a refund of the cost of the item they bought?


Buyers still get free shipping for returns at Tradesy's expense.  I assume it depends on the cause of return, if buyer simply changes mind they may just get back cost of item but not shipping as credit, but if return is due to authenticity or misrepresentation then cost plus shipping.  I've gotten refunds for fake items and they were for the entire amount


----------



## ThisVNchick

jmc3007 said:


> It's true now that shipping is separated from list price on the app.  They updated platform overnight.  but desktop version doesn't show the breakdown.... yet.



Weird...mine is still just one price, no breakdown.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Wow, it seems like Tradesy has a lot of new things going on.  I have a lot to learn to prepare for my next sell.


----------



## Butterflyweed

onmymind24seven said:


> i came to this thread about to ask for help about how tradesy handle lost packages and coincidentally this was in discussion. The last sale i made was suppose to be delivered today but i think USPS did not scan the last step bc tracking said it's out for delivery today. I contact the buyer and no response. If it was an eBay transaction i wouldn't of ask and waited till the buyer contact me but tradesy doesn't pay out until it showed delivery.  My item is pretty pricey, is tradesy label fully insured? i emailed tradesy just now and waiting for them to respond.




Hi, I lost a package twice, the first one was actually delivered but the buyer said she didn't receive package although it's saying  "delivered", it was over $500 worth of bag, my mistake was I didn't do signature confirmation, I used my own postage, I think the buyer took advantage of that, big headache, but tradesy has been helpful, they actually issue my funds, and took care of the buyer too, but I learned a big lesson. Tradesy label is fully insured that's why it's expensive. They will take care of you.


----------



## onmymind24seven

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi, I lost a package twice, the first one was actually delivered but the buyer said she didn't receive package although it's saying  "delivered", it was over $500 worth of bag, my mistake was I didn't do signature confirmation, I used my own postage, I think the buyer took advantage of that, big headache, but tradesy has been helpful, they actually issue my funds, and took care of the buyer too, but I learned a big lesson. Tradesy label is fully insured that's why it's expensive. They will take care of you.



Thank you Buffterfly. that's good to know. Actually the Tradesy label is a lot cheaper than what I would of spend shipping the package myself since its only $8.50. Thats why I was wondering if it was fully insured. Hopefully, my package is not updated bc USPS haven't caught up on their generated scan.


----------



## Butterflyweed

onmymind24seven said:


> Thank you Buffterfly. that's good to know. Actually the Tradesy label is a lot cheaper than what I would of spend shipping the package myself since its only $8.50. Thats why I was wondering if it was fully insured. Hopefully, my package is not updated bc USPS haven't caught up on their generated scan.




Hi, they usually charge more than that for expensive items, unless they change their shipping policy, I don't know. I never use their shipping because it's too high. It's cheaper if I do it myself even with insurance. You might want to check with their CS. USPS tracking takes awhile to be updated, I'm sure it will show up


----------



## whateve

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi, they usually charge more than that for expensive items, unless they change their shipping policy, I don't know. I never use their shipping because it's too high. It's cheaper if I do it myself even with insurance. You might want to check with their CS. USPS tracking takes awhile to be updated, I'm sure it will show up


They changed it. It used to be a percentage of the item cost, so it was really expensive for expensive items. Now it is a flat $8.50.
http://help.tradesy.com/article/185-2016-shipping-updates


----------



## Butterflyweed

whateve said:


> They changed it. It used to be a percentage of the item cost, so it was really expensive for expensive items. Now it is a flat $8.50.
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/185-2016-shipping-updates




Thank you whateve for the info., it's good to know that!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

So it looks like this shipping separation is official. my entire closet looks "messy" because I have all sorts of random numbers. This pisses me off. I should be able to control weather or not i want the shipping to be shown. Last time, when they changed the shipping cost, my listings had all sorts of wacky numbers. The worst part is that since I am using the prepaid label, I can't control how it's viewed (otherwise I would just add $8.50 to my listing and put $0 under shipping. Of course I had someone ask if i could waive the $8.50 shipping for her. grr... 

So question for you ladies: If you are round number ocd like me, are you making your selling price a whole number or the selling price plus shipping a whole number? some of my items have wacky numbers like $153.75 lol


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> They changed it. It used to be a percentage of the item cost, so it was really expensive for expensive items. Now it is a flat $8.50.
> http://help.tradesy.com/article/185-2016-shipping-updates




Good to know. In the past Tradesy would try to charge almost $100 for shipping for my bag listings!


----------



## ThisVNchick

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> So it looks like this shipping separation is official. my entire closet looks "messy" because I have all sorts of random numbers. This pisses me off. I should be able to control weather or not i want the shipping to be shown. Last time, when they changed the shipping cost, my listings had all sorts of wacky numbers. The worst part is that since I am using the prepaid label, I can't control how it's viewed (otherwise I would just add $8.50 to my listing and put $0 under shipping. Of course I had someone ask if i could waive the $8.50 shipping for her. grr...
> 
> So question for you ladies: If you are round number ocd like me, are you making your selling price a whole number or the selling price plus shipping a whole number? some of my items have wacky numbers like $153.75 lol



That's really weird because my closet, on desktop and on mobile, is still the same, no separation. I've been refreshing it occasionally and it's still the same. Maybe they're testing it again like last time?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> That's really weird because my closet, on desktop and on mobile, is still the same, no separation. I've been refreshing it occasionally and it's still the same. Maybe they're testing it again like last time?


Yes, mine looks the same too. I wouldn't think they would want to separate out the shipping cost if it is free shipping to the buyer.


----------



## Joyjoy7

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> So it looks like this shipping separation is official. my entire closet looks "messy" because I have all sorts of random numbers. This pisses me off. I should be able to control weather or not i want the shipping to be shown. Last time, when they changed the shipping cost, my listings had all sorts of wacky numbers. The worst part is that since I am using the prepaid label, I can't control how it's viewed (otherwise I would just add $8.50 to my listing and put $0 under shipping. Of course I had someone ask if i could waive the $8.50 shipping for her. grr...
> 
> So question for you ladies: If you are round number ocd like me, are you making your selling price a whole number or the selling price plus shipping a whole number? some of my items have wacky numbers like $153.75 lol




Mine is the same too not showing shipping, but since Tradesy dropped shipping cost of their label I make my item price with an amount that when added to their label comes out to a round number. (Yes I'm round number OCD also) so I went thru all my listings that were definitely costing me more than 8.50 to ship and added the Tradesy free shipping label. Every one I've printed has shown "signature service" I always would insure and require a signature. Their corporate has the insurance coverage and glad they require signatures, my labels were always more than 8.50 with ins and sig so I'm pleased with this.


----------



## devuska2009

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi, I lost a package twice, the first one was actually delivered but the buyer said she didn't receive package although it's saying  "delivered", it was over $500 worth of bag, my mistake was I didn't do signature confirmation, I used my own postage, I think the buyer took advantage of that, big headache, but tradesy has been helpful, they actually issue my funds, and took care of the buyer too, but I learned a big lesson. Tradesy label is fully insured that's why it's expensive. They will take care of you.


Thank you for your reply. I was so worried. I called tradesy and they promised to refund my money in a week.


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> That's really weird because my closet, on desktop and on mobile, is still the same, no separation. I've been refreshing it occasionally and it's still the same. Maybe they're testing it again like last time?


a couple days ago, my entire closet has weird numbers for prices but now they're all right again.  at one point, my prices were inclusive of shipping on the closet page or search result, but once you click on an item the next page shows the breakdown but as of today the product page no longer has shipping breakdown. Tradesy has been doing loads of updates to their systems, sometimes even in the same day.  I think this was/is why ppl were seeing different things at different times.  my guess is they haven't finalized the decision to separate or not separate.


----------



## EGBDF

Ooh, I have a Vacation Mode button!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> Ooh, I have a Vacation Mode button!



Me too!   I have just notice it today.


----------



## OCWifey

uadjit said:


> Is it taking a long time for other people to get their images "cleaned"? I put up some like a week ago and they still haven't been tended to. I wouldn't care except that I read that the items that haven't had the bg removed are lower in the searches than those which have.


Yes, images are taking a while to clean &#128583;&#127996;


----------



## OCWifey

Hello!! Has anyone noticed that the "make an offer" option is still not showing even though you have selected that feature from your closet? Kinda is bugging me, as I think this feature would be helpful rather than getting messages from buyers "will you take x and I will  buy now"!Lol


----------



## OCWifey

EGBDF said:


> I was editing a listing and see that I can only have up to 5 tags now. I think this will help with the search feature in the future.


I agree &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Ooh, I have a Vacation Mode button!


I switched it just to see what it would do and it made me select a date I would be back. I couldn't find a way how to cancel it! So I refreshed the page and it went back to normal.


OCWifey said:


> Hello!! Has anyone noticed that the "make an offer" option is still not showing even though you have selected that feature from your closet? Kinda is bugging me, as I think this feature would be helpful rather than getting messages from buyers "will you take x and I will  buy now"!Lol


It's not showing on my listings. 

I'm not making any sales on Tradesy at all. No inquiries. Nothing.


----------



## OCWifey

whateve said:


> I switched it just to see what it would do and it made me select a date I would be back. I couldn't find a way how to cancel it! So I refreshed the page and it went back to normal.
> 
> It's not showing on my listings.
> 
> I'm not making any sales on Tradesy at all. No inquiries. Nothing.



Good news I just sold one of my bags, maybe you'll be next!!  crossing my fingers for you! Finally all day I had like 5 messages asking me what my lowest was ullhair:


----------



## whateve

OCWifey said:


> Good news I just sold one of my bags, maybe you'll be next!!  crossing my fingers for you! Finally all day I had like 5 messages asking me what my lowest was ullhair:


Thanks for the good wishes! I just sold a pair of shoes and a bag! They were my cheapest items, but I'm happy to make any sales.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Thanks for the good wishes! I just sold a pair of shoes and a bag! They were my cheapest items, but I'm happy to make any sales.



That's great!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Thanks for the good wishes! I just sold a pair of shoes and a bag! They were my cheapest items, but I'm happy to make any sales.


 Congratulations! I know that is an awesome feeling. Enjoy the moment and success of the sell.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Thanks for the good wishes! I just sold a pair of shoes and a bag! They were my cheapest items, but I'm happy to make any sales.




Excellent! Hopefully a sign of things to come. More sales! [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> That's great!





SweetDaisy05 said:


> Congratulations! I know that is an awesome feeling. Enjoy the moment and success of the sell.





nicole0612 said:


> Excellent! Hopefully a sign of things to come. More sales! [emoji4]


Thank you! I am encouraged. Now I just hope these don't get lost in the mail.

ETA: Yay! They were scanned when they were picked up. I've had an ongoing battle with my post office to get them to scan.


----------



## rsquinn

I purchased a LV Trevi on March 3rd on tradesy from coco sun. I didn't know at the time they're based in China. I used affirm for financing. I still have not received the bag. I contacted tradesy since tracking shows it never left China. They told me they'd be in contact with me if tracking doesn't change by Thursday. Has this happened to any of you before?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

rsquinn said:


> I purchased a LV Trevi on March 3rd on tradesy from coco sun. I didn't know at the time they're based in China. I used affirm for financing. I still have not received the bag. I contacted tradesy since tracking shows it never left China. They told me they'd be in contact with me if tracking doesn't change by Thursday. Has this happened to any of you before?




I would suggest contacting the seller for a more detailed update on your bag


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Wow tradesy slowed down for me a lot!!! They really need to bring the promotions back! Every website has coupon codes and such these days....


----------



## calflu

rsquinn said:


> I purchased a LV Trevi on March 3rd on tradesy from coco sun. I didn't know at the time they're based in China. I used affirm for financing. I still have not received the bag. I contacted tradesy since tracking shows it never left China. They told me they'd be in contact with me if tracking doesn't change by Thursday. Has this happened to any of you before?




They have sellers from outside of US now??


----------



## calflu

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Wow tradesy slowed down for me a lot!!! They really need to bring the promotions back! Every website has coupon codes and such these days....




Tradesy said they are testing a new feature to let sellers pay for 10% difference for promotion when I asked about why only professional sellers were included in last sales!!!!


----------



## poopsie

My God----what is up with all the unsolicited offers? I *know* I have my settings for no offers. I freaking *hate *haggling--------as a buyer as well as a seller. ullhair:


----------



## travelluver

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I would suggest contacting the seller for a more detailed update on your bag



If it still hasn't moved, I believe you can cancel the sale-


----------



## EGBDF

poopsie said:


> My God----what is up with all the unsolicited offers? I *know* I have my settings for no offers. I freaking *hate *haggling--------as a buyer as well as a seller. ullhair:



I hate haggling too. I don't know who has the 'make an offer' option but no one has used it on my items, though lately I've been getting more offers in messages, and now getting some lowball ones. At first I replied politely but now I feel like just ignoring.

I can see the separate shipping charges now, on my computer.


----------



## jmc3007

calflu said:


> Tradesy said they are testing a new feature to let sellers pay for 10% difference for promotion when I asked about why only professional sellers were included in last sales!!!!


Indeed they're implementing this new approach as we speak under Designer Shoe Sale.  During the last sale it was extended to all sellers not just professional and paid for by Tradesy.  This time though it's only power sellers, though I can tell right off that they're not gonna make a lot of sales as prices have been marked way high, some even higher than full retail.  As well as that the breadth of selection isn't as great or diverse as before, problem is unless Tradesy goes all professional sellers the majority of listings continues to be excluded.


----------



## rsquinn

travelluver said:


> If it still hasn't moved, I believe you can cancel the sale-



Actually, Tradesy got involved. They contacted the seller for me. The seller tried to track it, but the were unsuccessful. So tradesy contacted me again to ask if I want to cancel and get a refund. I said I'd like to cancel but I'd like an account credit since I really do have my heart set on this specific bag.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> I hate haggling too. I don't know who has the 'make an offer' option but no one has used it on my items, though lately I've been getting more offers in messages, and now getting some lowball ones. At first I replied politely but now I feel like just ignoring.
> 
> I can see the separate shipping charges now, on my computer.



I would like the make an offer button if people would give sellers their best offer.  Sadly, I don't think many buyers do that.  I assume they use the messages to make an offer because it's not binding and trying to get the lowest price possible.


----------



## poopsie

EGBDF said:


> I hate haggling too. I don't know who has the 'make an offer' option but no one has used it on my items, though lately I've been getting more offers in messages, and now getting some lowball ones. At first I replied politely but now I feel like just ignoring.
> 
> I can see the separate shipping charges now, on my computer.




Yep----all in messaging. Some quote a price and the rest want to know the absolute lowest price I would accept. I was thinking about putting something in the item description about not accepting offers but who reads any more these days?


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Yep----all in messaging. Some quote a price and the rest want to know the absolute lowest price I would accept. I was thinking about putting something in the item description about not accepting offers but who reads any more these days?


I had one buyer who kept barraging me with low ball offers. I even countered and she agreed, then once I changed the listing she disappeared. If we could block a buyer, I would have blocked her. Then a couple weeks later, she bought one of my items at the listed price and sent me a message after she got it, telling me how much she loved it. She also said she would be buying more of my items over time. That was several  months ago and I haven't heard from her since.


----------



## calflu

jmc3007 said:


> Indeed they're implementing this new approach as we speak under Designer Shoe Sale.  During the last sale it was extended to all sellers not just professional and paid for by Tradesy.  This time though it's only power sellers, though I can tell right off that they're not gonna make a lot of sales as prices have been marked way high, some even higher than full retail.  As well as that the breadth of selection isn't as great or diverse as before, problem is unless Tradesy goes all professional sellers the majority of listings continues to be excluded.




Yes I was going to come up here and complain again
Tradesy only values professional sellers now!!!!! Booooooo


----------



## speedygirl45

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I would like the make an offer button if people would give sellers their best offer.  Sadly, I don't think many buyers do that.  I assume they use the messages to make an offer because it's not binding and trying to get the lowest price possible.


I called to ask why no one I know could see the offer button on my listings. They said they had turned it off temporarily due to a bug but they're slowly turning it back on for people this month. I actually had quite a bit of offers on my listings when it was on last month.

UPDATE: I got the new offer button on my home computer. Its inside the send message popup when you look at an item.


----------



## uadjit

I wish you could block buyers/messages. I get people who spam me with offers and such and there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## whateve

speedygirl45 said:


> I called to ask why no one I know could see the offer button on my listings. They said they had turned it off temporarily due to a bug but they're slowly turning it back on for people this month. I actually had quite a bit of offers on my listings when it was on last month.
> 
> UPDATE: I got the new offer button on my home computer. Its inside the send message popup when you look at an item.


Interesting. So buyers don't know you accept offers until they decide to send you a message. I think that will really cut down on the offers you get. I've never seen the offer button on any of my listings even though I have the accept offer button checked.


----------



## NANI1972

What do you ladies do when you receive messages with "offers" like this "$450??"? First off it was a lowball price and the member has 600 loves but the shoe sizes range from 5.5-11, wondering if they are just trying to get the lowest price possible to maybe resell? 
Anyway, I've started to ignore these messages bc I find them so rude. No hello, please, or thank you: just a price and a question mark. FFS


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> What do you ladies do when you receive messages with "offers" like this "$450??"? First off it was a lowball price and the member has 600 loves but the shoe sizes range from 5.5-11, wondering if they are just trying to get the lowest price possible to maybe resell?
> Anyway, I've started to ignore these messages bc I find them so rude. No hello, please, or thank you: just a price and a question mark. FFS


I hate those! If they expect you to consider their offer, they should at least be polite. I wonder if some of these people don't have a good command of the English language. No matter how rude a request is, I always respond. I respond politely too, as if maybe my courtesy will rub off! I don't like to alienate anyone. Sometimes they come back and buy at my asking price.


----------



## love2sh0p

NANI1972 said:


> What do you ladies do when you receive messages with "offers" like this "$450??"? First off it was a lowball price and the member has 600 loves but the shoe sizes range from 5.5-11, wondering if they are just trying to get the lowest price possible to maybe resell?
> Anyway, I've started to ignore these messages bc I find them so rude. No hello, please, or thank you: just a price and a question mark. FFS



haha i'm pretty sure I had the same person message me too. does the username start with lily? lol


----------



## LVoely1

I bought a haute hippie dress from Tradesy and I highly doubt it is authentic. It seems the label was sewn in. The zipper is also mysteriously sewn horrendously.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NANI1972 said:


> What do you ladies do when you receive messages with "offers" like this "$450??"? First off it was a lowball price and the member has 600 loves but the shoe sizes range from 5.5-11, wondering if they are just trying to get the lowest price possible to maybe resell?
> Anyway, I've started to ignore these messages bc I find them so rude. No hello, please, or thank you: just a price and a question mark. FFS



i get these too. a number and that's it, not even a question mark. i delete and don't respond. not worth my time and they are not real buyers, or at least not buyers i would want to deal with anyway.


----------



## Prettyn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i get these too. a number and that's it, not even a question mark. i delete and don't respond. not worth my time and they are not real buyers, or at least not buyers i would want to deal with anyway.


I get these low ball offers on Tradesy and poshmark! I had one today and it still sending me offers! I am not responding to it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i get these too. a number and that's it, not even a question mark. i delete and don't respond. not worth my time and they are not real buyers, or at least not buyers i would want to deal with anyway.




When my dog knows he has to sit pretty to get something he doesn't usually get, I think people should try to be polite when asking for a big discount. Non-native English speakers can easily use Google Translate to help them write a polite one-liner so as a non-native speaker myself, I don't think language proficiency is an excuse.


----------



## Fullcloset

Chinese sellers? Really bad news. This is what killed Ebay's credibility. I once was on Ebay just surfing for costume jewelry - I wanted to see what I could get for .99 cents free shipping from China so I ordered a bunch of things - one item from each seller. Well first of all - they all messaged me - how come you only ordered one thing ? We can't make money that way. I responded - you shouldn't be offering those items at that price then. Well when they came - they all had the SAME dispatch address. Yes. Dozens of "individual sellers" all working as agents for one manufacturer. When I complained about that to Ebay because then you weren't even allowed to have more than one account yourself - and here was in reality one manufacturer - probably backed by their government - with dozens of and probably hundreds of sellers - and some were based in CA and TX but still getting their stock in China. Ebay said nothing preventing all these people from "getting" stock from the same place - and of course - ignoring that they are selling things they didn't even have which is why so many orders went missing or unfilled after the sale. They rack up thousands of negative reviews, then just close up and open under other names. One seller even had multiple stores himself because I even asked him - is that you too? And he just said oh yes - not even trying to hide it. So they were all able to avoid the listing limits plus the glut of their merchandise destroyed any base for any small seller trying to get their stuff seen and no US seller could compete with the 99 cent free shipping promos that was attracting their customer base.  Etsy did the same thing just before its IPO to artificially increase its inventory but what I hear now is the % of actual sales per shop has really tanked. And so it starts at Tradesy. They obviously just bought out Shophers full on without being discriminating about what they were migrating over.


----------



## Fullcloset

calflu said:


> They have sellers from outside of US now??


Chinese sellers? Really bad news. This is what killed Ebay's credibility. I once was on Ebay just surfing for costume jewelry -  I wanted to see what I could get for .99 cents free shipping from China  so I ordered a bunch of things - one item from each seller. Well first  of all - they all messaged me - how come you only ordered one thing ? We  can't make money that way. I responded - you shouldn't be offering  those items at that price then. Well when they came - they all had the  SAME dispatch address. Yes. Dozens of "individual sellers" all working  as agents for one chinese based distributor/manufacturer.
When I complained about that to Ebay  because then you weren't even allowed to have more than one account  yourself - and here was in reality one distributor - probably backed by  their government - with dozens of and probably hundreds of sellers -  and some were based in CA and TX but still getting their stock in China.  Ebay  said nothing preventing all these people from "getting" stock from the  same place - and of course - ignoring that they are selling things they  didn't even have which is why so many orders went missing or unfilled  after the sale. They rack up thousands of negative reviews, then just  close up and open under other names. One seller even had multiple stores  himself because I even asked him - is that you too? And he just said oh  yes - not even trying to hide it. So they were all able to avoid the  listing limits plus the glut of their merchandise destroyed any base for  any small seller trying to get their stuff seen and no US seller could  compete with the 99 cent free shipping promos that was attracting their  customer base.  Etsy did the same thing just before its IPO to  artificially increase its inventory but what I hear now is the % of  actual sales per shop has really tanked. And so it starts at Tradesy.  They obviously just bought out Shophers full on without being  discriminating about what they were migrating over.


----------



## Fullcloset

calflu said:


> They have sellers from outside of US now??





calflu said:


> Yes I was going to come up here and complain again
> Tradesy only values professional sellers now!!!!! Booooooo



I saw one shop owner who says right in her bio - I don't like, favorite, follow or buy from power sellers and will only support small sellers recycling from their own closets right here in the US which supports Tradesy's original mission and ask that you .make that committment too.  I think I'm going to add that to my profile too.


----------



## Fullcloset

uadjit said:


> I wish you could block buyers/messages. I get people who spam me with offers and such and there's nothing I can do about it.


Oh me too. I had this guy message me right after I shipped his purchase saying if it wasn't delivered by X date he didn't want it and that he told me to expedite shipping. I said you never contacted me one and two I don't expedite shipping & he only paid so little for the item that expedited shipping would have cost more than the item plus the shipping I already added in. Then he said well I called Tradesy & they said they'd contact you. Which I don't believe. So then I told him well you'll just have to return it for a credit if you get it after X day which the tracking clearly showed he would. Then another account but the same guy's name orders something else a couple weeks later and then immediately contacts me saying oh I'm sorry I didn't see that it was Petite can you cancel? So I cancelled but then doesn't Tradesy hold that against you if you don't go through with sales? So I think this guy is just harassing or really stupid and in any event - what is he shopping on a woman's website for? LOL. I'd love to be able to block both his accounts. Although come to think of it - I saw tons of men's ties and shirts & tie combos absolutely flooding the miscellaneous section lately. And power seller jewelery. Apparently they're just sticking their wares whereever they want and you can't find anything you actually are looking for - I used to love scrolling miscellaneous for unique odds and ends but now between the jewlery and men's stuff - I just don't have the patience. Yep, sorry. I went off topic there. Just really frustrates me.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Fullcloset said:


> Oh me too. I had this guy message me right after I shipped his purchase saying if it wasn't delivered by X date he didn't want it and that he told me to expedite shipping. I said you never contacted me one and two I don't expedite shipping & he only paid so little for the item that expedited shipping would have cost more than the item plus the shipping I already added in. Then he said well I called Tradesy & they said they'd contact you. Which I don't believe. So then I told him well you'll just have to return it for a credit if you get it after X day which the tracking clearly showed he would. Then another account but the same guy's name orders something else a couple weeks later and then immediately contacts me saying oh I'm sorry I didn't see that it was Petite can you cancel? So I cancelled but then doesn't Tradesy hold that against you if you don't go through with sales? So I think this guy is just harassing or really stupid and in any event - what is he shopping on a woman's website for? LOL. I'd love to be able to block both his accounts. Although come to think of it - I saw tons of men's ties and shirts & tie combos absolutely flooding the miscellaneous section lately. And power seller jewelery. Apparently they're just sticking their wares whereever they want and you can't find anything you actually are looking for - I used to love scrolling miscellaneous for unique odds and ends but now between the jewlery and men's stuff - I just don't have the patience. Yep, sorry. I went off topic there. Just really frustrates me.



I love reading your thoughts about Tradesy.  A lot of your frustrations with Tradesy are mines.  After my debacle with my first attempt with EBay, a lot of those feelings about Tradesy have subsidied (bad buyer ).  I would call Tradesy about this buyer and explain why you had no choice but to cancel.  He seems like an awful buyer.  I had a guy buy a purse from me.  I appreciate him buying my purse.   Sadly, your buyer is not playing with a full deck of cards.  Oh, I would make sure the sell said cancell because the buyer demanded it.   You might have been saved from another bad buyer drama from him.  I wish you could block him too.


----------



## montana_patina

Fullcloset said:


> I saw one shop owner who says right in her bio - I don't like, favorite, follow or buy from power sellers and will only support small sellers recycling from their own closets right here in the US which supports Tradesy's original mission and ask that you .make that committment too.  I think I'm going to add that to my profile too.



Well said. I feel the same about supporting the individual. With the addition of more and more "power sellers", I worry that Tradesy will lose what made it special from the beginning. It may be inevitable!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Fullcloset said:


> I saw one shop owner who says right in her bio - I don't like, favorite, follow or buy from power sellers and will only support small sellers recycling from their own closets right here in the US which supports Tradesy's original mission and ask that you .make that committment too.  I think I'm going to add that to my profile too.





montana_patina said:


> Well said. I feel the same about supporting the individual. With the addition of more and more "power sellers", I worry that Tradesy will lose what made it special from the beginning. It may be inevitable!



I agree with both of you.  I wish it was a fair playing field. I don't feel comfortable putting that statement because I want to appear neutral and happy to my buyers.   However, I do point out to buyers that they are shopping from a closet items that are loved and owned by the seller.


----------



## OCWifey

I just sold two bags on Tradsey and it couldn't have went smoother! I just turned around and bought two bags from Salwa B, as she's running a 10% off through 3/31. I got gorgeous bags at crazy prices, I'm a happy girl today! I love Tradsey!!  now I'm off to :banned: banned island lol


----------



## GemsBerry

OCWifey said:


> I just sold two bags on Tradsey and it couldn't have went smoother! I just turned around and bought two bags from Salwa B, as she's running a 10% off through 3/31. I got gorgeous bags at crazy prices, I'm a happy girl today! I love Tradsey!!  now I'm off to :banned: banned island lol



*OCWifey*, congrats on smooth transactions! can you share which shipping carrier they use and how long does it take for items to be delivered since you place the order?
ETA: and what about shipping for sellers? do they provide a label and packaging materials?


----------



## OCWifey

GemsBerry said:


> *OCWifey*, congrats on smooth transactions! can you share which shipping carrier they use and how long does it take for items to be delivered since you place the order?
> ETA: and what about shipping for sellers? do they provide a label and packaging materials?
> TYIA



Thank you! It appears she is using the pre printed labels that Tradsey provides, which are through usps priority mail two day shipping (signature required). I ordered today, she will ship out tomorrow so I will get on Friday! I use the same ones to ship my items. I believe it's around $8-10 dollars for the labels and you use your own materials which I like to do anyways. Most sellers I have purchased from use the pre printed labels, which I think is best. as a seller if you'd like Tradsey to send you their shipping materials you can do that too, costs more and will take you a few days to get from them once you make a sale. You can elect which option you want when you list your item. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Seun Soth

OCWifey said:


> I just sold two bags on Tradsey and it couldn't have went smoother! I just turned around and bought two bags from Salwa B, as she's running a 10% off through 3/31. I got gorgeous bags at crazy prices, I'm a happy girl today! I love Tradsey!!  now I'm off to :banned: banned island lol





I just bought a bag from Salwa B too! It should be arriving tomorrow. 10% off? Was this for all her bags or just certain ones?


----------



## OCWifey

Seun Soth said:


> I just bought a bag from Salwa B too! It should be arriving tomorrow. 10% off? Was this for all her bags or just certain ones?




How exciting, congrats!! The sale just started this afternoon on all of her items, you must have bought it before it started ;( please share your purchase when you get it!


----------



## GemsBerry

OCWifey said:


> Thank you! It appears she is using the pre printed labels that Tradsey provides, which are through usps priority mail two day shipping (signature required). I ordered today, she will ship out tomorrow so I will get on Friday! I use the same ones to ship my items. I believe it's around $8-10 dollars for the labels and you use your own materials which I like to do anyways. Most sellers I have purchased from use the pre printed labels, which I think is best. as a seller if you'd like Tradsey to send you their shipping materials you can do that too, costs more and will take you a few days to get from them once you make a sale. You can elect which option you want when you list your item. Hope that helps!!!



Thank you, it looks easy. USPS Priority is pretty reliable. I hate Fedex Smart post or carriers like this, it can take forever for items to be delivered or returned.


----------



## OCWifey

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, it looks easy. USPS Priority is pretty reliable. I hate Fedex Smart post or carriers like this, it can take forever for items to be delivered or returned.



Yes very reliable! Good luck


----------



## GemsBerry

OCWifey said:


> Yes very reliable! Good luck



Thank you.I was also looking at fees. eBay now has about 10% fees plus 2.7% PayPal fees since they became an independent company.
Tradesy's fees are 9% for sale +2.9% for cashing out if I'm not mistaken. and if I want to use it on site it's just 9%. not bad at all!


----------



## IStuckACello

Do sellers not get email notifications for messages or something? There have been multiple times I've inquired about items and sellers don't get back to me. It's so frustrating.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

super excited... sold an expensive chanel from my collection today.  i have an offer button on my items, so not sure why people aren't using it yet... she could have scored it for a bit less.


----------



## katlun

IStuckACello said:


> Do sellers not get email notifications for messages or something? There have been multiple times I've inquired about items and sellers don't get back to me. It's so frustrating.



At one point I wasn't getting notifications on my sales, I actually missed a sale because of this. I had to contact Tradesy and they fixed my issue. So, yes they might not be getting your message.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> What do you ladies do when you receive messages with "offers" like this "$450??"? First off it was a lowball price and the member has 600 loves but the shoe sizes range from 5.5-11, wondering if they are just trying to get the lowest price possible to maybe resell?
> Anyway, I've started to ignore these messages bc I find them so rude. No hello, please, or thank you: just a price and a question mark. FFS



I wish I could block these lowballers! Recently got such a generous offer from one of them - $100 for $1000 CL boots


----------



## ThisVNchick

My listings have all just changed. I can now see that my listing price is separate from my shipping price. I really don't care for this format.


----------



## fashion_victim9

does anyone know if this new $8.5 shipping label includes signature confirmation? and what method do they use? USPS Priority? I used to print my own labels when selling on Tradesy, but $8.5 sounds attractive, especially for large items.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> does anyone know if this new $8.5 shipping label includes signature confirmation? and what method do they use? USPS Priority? I used to print my own labels when selling on Tradesy, but $8.5 sounds attractive, especially for large items.



I have another Q - for big boxes (16-17"+) that weigh 3-4 lbs this price for Priority label seems to be too low. I wouldn't send a designer bag wrapped in plastic, it should be shipped in the box of appropriate size. will $8.5 still cover it?


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I have another Q - for big boxes (16-17"+) that weigh 3-4 lbs this price for Priority label seems to be too low. I wouldn't send a designer bag wrapped in plastic, it should be shipped in the box of appropriate size. will $8.5 still cover it?



I think you just choose the box and pack it yourself and then print their $8.5 label and then stick it on the box. they can't make you send the bag in plastic
I think they just cover the difference in shipping cost or have special conditions at USPS as a big client.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> I have another Q - for big boxes (16-17"+) that weigh 3-4 lbs this price for Priority label seems to be too low. I wouldn't send a designer bag wrapped in plastic, it should be shipped in the box of appropriate size. will $8.5 still cover it?



It doesn't matter how heavy or how big. The label is priority mail with no restriction. I've sent items from a tiny box to a large 18x16x12 box weighing about 7lbs (it was a LV bag with the original hard box so you know those can run pretty big). I didn't run into any problems at the PO and the item was delivered like my other smaller items. The Tradesy label is a great deal since it keeps the total cost down. 



fashion_victim9 said:


> does anyone know if this new $8.5 shipping label includes signature confirmation? and what method do they use? USPS Priority? I used to print my own labels when selling on Tradesy, but $8.5 sounds attractive, especially for large items.



It does since the label includes insurance for the price of the listing. So if you're item is over $500, it's going to be insured for that amount and signature confirmation is automatically added.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> It does since the label includes insurance for the price of the listing. So if you're item is over $500, it's going to be insured for that amount and signature confirmation is automatically added.



thank you for your help! Great deal then. But i would use it only for the items over $500, as I don't feel comfortable to ship without signature confirmation even if it's $200 - 300 deal


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I think you just choose the box and pack it yourself and then print their $8.5 label and then stick it on the box. they can't make you send the bag in plastic
> I think they just cover the difference in shipping cost or have special conditions at USPS as a big client.





ThisVNchick said:


> It doesn't matter how heavy or how big. The label is priority mail with no restriction. I've sent items from a tiny box to a large 18x16x12 box weighing about 7lbs (it was a LV bag with the original hard box so you know those can run pretty big). I didn't run into any problems at the PO and the item was delivered like my other smaller items. The Tradesy label is a great deal since it keeps the total cost down.
> It does since the label includes insurance for the price of the listing. So if you're item is over $500, it's going to be insured for that amount and signature confirmation is automatically added.





fashion_victim9 said:


> thank you for your help! Great deal then. But i would use it only for the items over $500, as I don't feel comfortable to ship without signature confirmation even if it's $200 - 300 deal



Thank you *Fashion_victim9* and *ThisVNchick*. It all sounds good, it's cheaper both for customer and seller to use Tradesy labels.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you *Fashion_victim9* and *ThisVNchick*. It all sounds good, it's cheaper both for customer and seller to use Tradesy labels.



I am editing all my Tradesy listings shipping options now lol


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you *Fashion_victim9* and *ThisVNchick*. It all sounds good, it's cheaper both for customer and seller to use Tradesy labels.



Yes, and when you use their label you don't have to pay fees on the shipping cost.


----------



## Prettyn

EGBDF said:


> Yes, and when you use their label you don't have to pay fees on the shipping cost.


Using the  Tradesy label is cheaper and if the package gets lost Tradesy does the investigation.


----------



## GemsBerry

Prettyn said:


> Using the  Tradesy label is cheaper and if the package gets lost Tradesy does the investigation.





EGBDF said:


> Yes, and when you use their label you don't have to pay fees on the shipping cost.


Yes, great points. insurance and investigations are very important if something happens.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Prettyn said:


> Using the  Tradesy label is cheaper and if the package gets lost Tradesy does the investigation.



That is great news!
P.S. I wish they could also return their sale promos for ordinary sellers, not only for their own accounts and their partners


----------



## OCWifey

IStuckACello said:


> Do sellers not get email notifications for messages or something? There have been multiple times I've inquired about items and sellers don't get back to me. It's so frustrating.





I think it depends, I have my alerts set to notify me when I get a message so I actually get a text! . It's possible some sellers don't gave the alert set up, which is not the best practice when trying to sell an item!!


----------



## OCWifey

ccbaggirl89 said:


> super excited... sold an expensive chanel from my collection today.  i have an offer button on my items, so not sure why people aren't using it yet... she could have scored it for a bit less.



Congrats!! I don't think the offer button is working as it should. its like a hit or miss  sometimes as far as showing up when you view an item.


----------



## Michelle1x

Sorry to be a little late to this discussion... one problem I have with the tradesy labels is they send you a shipping kit, so you have to wait for that to arrive and then ship, right?
When I (rarely) sell things on ebay or tradesy, I like to ship then the next day, which means I get my funds quicker too.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> thank you for your help! Great deal then. But i would use it only for the items over $500, as I don't feel comfortable to ship without signature confirmation even if it's $200 - 300 deal



Actually it is better if you use their label. Since they issue it, if it gets lost in transit or if the buyer claims no delivery, Tradesy takes care of it all. I hate filing lost claims with USPS- so if and when the item goes missing, Tradesy has to deal with it and you still get paid!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Michelle1x said:


> Sorry to be a little late to this discussion... one problem I have with the tradesy labels is they send you a shipping kit, so you have to wait for that to arrive and then ship, right?
> When I (rarely) sell things on ebay or tradesy, I like to ship then the next day, which means I get my funds quicker too.



Nope. There are 3 total shipping options: (1) Tradesy shipping kit, (2) print shipping label, and (3) I'll ship it on my own. I believe the shipping kit is the default, so when you're listing (or you can edit existing listings as well), just pull down the tab and choose "print shipping label". This allows you to use your own box/shipping supplies and ship immediately. It is also more cost friendly to your buyers. The shipping label is a flat rate of $8.50 for items valued lower than $2500. If it's more than $2500, you'll have to ship it yourself. If you choose the kit, the price of shipping is based on the size of your requested shipping kit, so it can get pricer than if you were to ship it yourself.


----------



## Freak4Coach

OCWifey said:


> Congrats!! I don't think the offer button is working as it should. its like a hit or miss  sometimes as far as showing up when you view an item.



Sellers can set their closet settings to allow for offers or not.  A seller can't pick and choose which items allow for offers like you can on Ebay - either all their items have the offer option or they all don't. I have mine set to not to accept offers but it doesn't keep buyers from sending messages and asking.


----------



## Seun Soth

OCWifey said:


> How exciting, congrats!! The sale just started this afternoon on all of her items, you must have bought it before it started ;( please share your purchase when you get it!



Likewise. Here it is!


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Actually it is better if you use their label. Since they issue it, if it gets lost in transit or if the buyer claims no delivery, Tradesy takes care of it all. I hate filing lost claims with USPS- so if and when the item goes missing, Tradesy has to deal with it and you still get paid!



Thank you! Are you sure I'll get paid even if it's missing? I thought it's all seller's responsibility till the package is delivered on hands, like on eBay.


----------



## katlun

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thank you! Are you sure I'll get paid even if it's missing? I thought it's all seller's responsibility till the package is delivered on hands, like on eBay.



I can answer this, I just shipped an item using Tradesy label, once it was shown shipped, I got paid.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I've sold 5 bags on Tradesy. All transactions were easier than eBay. No problems knock on wood!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Meanwhile I asked Tradesy about signature confirmation and their shipping labels. Here's what they answered:

The carrier service we use is USPS priority mail labels. There is insurance included on the label, however there is not a signature confirmation. If you would like to have the signature confirmation, you would need to take care of that separately.


----------



## k5ml3k

Is there a way to put your whole closet for 10% off?


----------



## fashion_victim9

and the second letter about shipping from Tradesy (just thought it might be useful for someone like me who didn't know it):

The signature is required for orders that are $500-$2500 when using the Tradesy label. All orders shipped with our label are insured. 

If an item is lost in transit or not delivered to the buyer, we will file a shipping claim initially to have an investigation done on the shipment. Essentially we alway compensate for lost orders as we are abel to either locate the the item or reimburse/payout for it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

k5ml3k said:


> Is there a way to put your whole closet for 10% off?



no, as far as I know. Only each listing manually


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> and the second letter about shipping from Tradesy (just thought it might be useful for someone like me who didn't know it):
> 
> The signature is required for orders that are $500-$2500 when using the Tradesy label. All orders shipped with our label are insured.
> 
> If an item is lost in transit or not delivered to the buyer, we will file a shipping claim initially to have an investigation done on the shipment. Essentially we alway compensate for lost orders as we are abel to either locate the the item or reimburse/payout for it.



How interesting, thank you. I wonder how they ship orders more than $2500? Chanel or Hermes would be priced above this category.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> How interesting, thank you. I wonder how they ship orders more than $2500? Chanel or Hermes would be priced above this category.



You just need to use your own shipping method / label for order over $2500


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thank you! Are you sure I'll get paid even if it's missing? I thought it's all seller's responsibility till the package is delivered on hands, like on eBay.


I'm sure you'll be paid if the package is missing. It happened to me. I had to sign a statement, then I got paid.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I'm sure you'll be paid if the package is missing. It happened to me. I had to sign a statement, then I got paid.



that is just a miracle I love Tradesy


----------



## DesigningStyle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> super excited... sold an expensive chanel from my collection today.  i have an offer button on my items, so not sure why people aren't using it yet... she could have scored it for a bit less.




That would worry me.  Hope your transaction goes smoothly.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DesigningStyle said:


> That would worry me.  Hope your transaction goes smoothly.



it's just like an ebay offer button. even when you put a 'make offer' button on items some people don't use it and just buy at the set price. i guess they feel what is listed is fair. not everyone negotiates a deal.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> Meanwhile I asked Tradesy about signature confirmation and their shipping labels. Here's what they answered:
> 
> The carrier service we use is USPS priority mail labels. There is insurance included on the label, however there is not a signature confirmation. If you would like to have the signature confirmation, you would need to take care of that separately.



Well good thing SC comes with packages insured over $500. It was a new change at USPS earlier this year. You can't even add SC if you wanted to.


----------



## DesigningStyle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's just like an ebay offer button. even when you put a 'make offer' button on items some people don't use it and just buy at the set price. i guess they feel what is listed is fair. not everyone negotiates a deal.



Wow.  Those buyers are foolish.


----------



## DesigningStyle

ThisVNchick said:


> Well good thing SC comes with packages insured over $500. It was a new change at USPS earlier this year. You can't even add SC if you wanted to.



With insurance (I am pretty sure) they require a signature.


----------



## ThisVNchick

DesigningStyle said:


> Wow.  Those buyers are foolish.



I wouldn't say that. There are times where the price is already REALLY GOOD. If you wait for a seller to respond to your best offer, someone else could easily buy the item while you're waiting for a response.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's just like an ebay offer button. even when you put a 'make offer' button on items some people don't use it and just buy at the set price. i guess they feel what is listed is fair. not everyone negotiates a deal.


I don't think everyone sees the offer button. I can't see it on any listings. I have my listings set to accept offers but the button isn't available on my listings, or at least I don't see it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> Meanwhile I asked Tradesy about signature confirmation and their shipping labels. Here's what they answered:
> 
> The carrier service we use is USPS priority mail labels. There is insurance included on the label, however there is not a signature confirmation. If you would like to have the signature confirmation, you would need to take care of that separately.



I just wanted to take a screen shot of an item I recently sold for $1800, shipped using a Tradesy label. SC is included due to the fact that the item was insured for $1800 (anything over $500 gets SC tacked on automatically). So for anyone worried about using a Tradesy label for items that require SC, don't be! The label is the best shipping deal you can get (until you reach the $2500 mark).


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> I just wanted to take a screen shot of an item I recently sold for $1800, shipped using a Tradesy label. SC is included due to the fact that the item was insured for $1800 (anything over $500 gets SC tacked on automatically). So for anyone worried about using a Tradesy label for items that require SC, don't be! The label is the best shipping deal you can get (until you reach the $2500 mark).



Thank you! I am so happy that I came by here yesterday. Otherwise I'd continue using my labels and wouldn't even know about these wonderful changes in their shipping policy!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Michelle1x said:


> Sorry to be a little late to this discussion... one problem I have with the tradesy labels is they send you a shipping kit, so you have to wait for that to arrive and then ship, right?
> When I (rarely) sell things on ebay or tradesy, I like to ship then the next day, which means I get my funds quicker too.



+1  

i don't care about their labels either. as a buyer i waited forever for my item from tradesy b/c i guess they waited for a kit and label to get to them and then it came from across the country and wasn't even priority mail. that isn't good service imo, to wait a week or more for an item. i like to ship same day or next day priority and control the entire process.


----------



## Michelle1x

ThisVNchick said:


> Nope. There are 3 total shipping options: (1) Tradesy shipping kit, (2) print shipping label, and (3) I'll ship it on my own. I believe the shipping kit is the default, so when you're listing (or you can edit existing listings as well), just pull down the tab and choose "print shipping label". This allows you to use your own box/shipping supplies and ship immediately. It is also more cost friendly to your buyers. The shipping label is a flat rate of $8.50 for items valued lower than $2500. If it's more than $2500, you'll have to ship it yourself. If you choose the kit, the price of shipping is based on the size of your requested shipping kit, so it can get pricer than if you were to ship it yourself.



Great- thank you for this information.  I just changed a Tradesy listing to use their shipping label.  Seems like a good deal.  I sold a Michele watch on Tradesy once, I realize I should have used their shipping label.

When your item sells, the shipping label becomes immediately available, right?  Can you choose a flat rate box from the post office or is it always bring your own box?  Seems like they would have fewer options with the premium shipping they provide, which is fine, you just need boxes on hand.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> I just wanted to take a screen shot of an item I recently sold for $1800, shipped using a Tradesy label. SC is included due to the fact that the item was insured for $1800 (anything over $500 gets SC tacked on automatically). So for anyone worried about using a Tradesy label for items that require SC, don't be! The label is the best shipping deal you can get (until you reach the $2500 mark).


So that means that the recent change in removal of s.c. option with insured items shows that the insurance signature is no longer just for postal use! That's excellent!


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> You just need to use your own shipping method / label for order over $2500


If you read the Shipping Policy, you'll see that they would reimburse for shipping above $2500 if you submit required info and they will credit your PayPal account.  While you're not able to print the label when it's higher than $2500,Tradesy would effectively cover your own shipping and insurance.  I guess it has something to do with their corporate insurance umbrella policy hence the $2500 cap.


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> Great- thank you for this information.  I just changed a Tradesy listing to use their shipping label.  Seems like a good deal.  I sold a Michele watch on Tradesy once, I realize I should have used their shipping label.
> 
> When your item sells, the shipping label becomes immediately available, right?  Can you choose a flat rate box from the post office or is it always bring your own box?  Seems like they would have fewer options with the premium shipping they provide, which is fine, you just need boxes on hand.


Yes shipping label is immediately available for print upon sale confirmation.  In addition to your own boxes you can use various sized Priority boxes EXCEPT PRIORITY FLAT RATE OR PRIORITY EXPRESS BOXES.  You can also order Priority boxes for free from USPS online or pick them up for local post office.


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> You can also order Priority boxes for free from USPS online or pick them up for local post office.


Most post offices only stock the flat rate shipping materials. Other items need to be ordered online. (Occasionally customers will bring unneeded shipping materials to their post office so sometimes you'll find non-FRB there.)


----------



## k5ml3k

I'm using Tradesy's shipping label for the first time. How long does it take for you to get it? I wanted to ship out the item today. Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

k5ml3k said:


> I'm using Tradesy's shipping label for the first time. How long does it take for you to get it? I wanted to ship out the item today. Thank you!



You can print it right away, after you confirm the sale.


----------



## OCWifey

Freak4Coach said:


> Sellers can set their closet settings to allow for offers or not.  A seller can't pick and choose which items allow for offers like you can on Ebay - either all their items have the offer option or they all don't. I have mine set to not to accept offers but it doesn't keep buyers from sending messages and asking.


 


Exactly! I meant it's a hit or miss, as I have that option selected in my closet, however when I look at my items, I don't see the "make an offer" button.


----------



## OCWifey

Seun Soth said:


> Likewise. Here it is!


 
Yay! Congrats! OMG we got the same bag LOL I bought the 2014 one she had, as well as another. I will share both when they come tomorrow. How is the bag condition?


----------



## k5ml3k

EGBDF said:


> You can print it right away, after you confirm the sale.




Thank you! Got my label and all good to go


----------



## poopsie

Seun Soth said:


> I just bought a bag from Salwa B too! It should be arriving tomorrow. 10% off? Was this for all her bags or just certain ones?





OCWifey said:


> I just sold two bags on Tradsey and it couldn't have went smoother! I just turned around and bought two bags from Salwa B, as she's running a 10% off through 3/31. I got gorgeous bags at crazy prices, I'm a happy girl today! I love Tradsey!!  now I'm off to :banned: banned island lol





Where does that seller get her inventory I wonder? 
I saw a listing for a 2016 bag at about the current price that LV is selling it. I don't understand.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

does tradesy have a way to report non-authentic items?


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> does tradesy have a way to report non-authentic items?


When logged in, scroll down to the lower left. You can choose multiple reasons as well as to describe what's wrong with the item.


----------



## OCWifey

poopsie said:


> Where does that seller get her inventory I wonder?
> I saw a listing for a 2016 bag at about the current price that LV is selling it. I don't understand.



I always wondered that about sellers that have a lot of inventory. I assume she buys from different clients then resells. Not sure about the brand new ones.


----------



## Seun Soth

OCWifey said:


> Yay! Congrats! OMG we got the same bag LOL I bought the 2014 one she had, as well as another. I will share both when they come tomorrow. How is the bag condition?



Did you really? HAHA. That's funny. I was looking at that bag you bought too. Mine is a 2014 too! Please do share. I would love to see what else you purchased and the condition of your MM  

Condition of bag is awesome. Looks practically brand new and the straps are still standing up for it being 2 years old. Plan on rocking it this weekend.


----------



## poopsie

OCWifey said:


> I always wondered that about sellers that have a lot of inventory. I assume she buys from different clients then resells. Not sure about the brand new ones.



I avoid sellers like that. I have been outbid a few times by a reseller who jacks up the price outrageously when she resells. I prefer buying from sellers who sell from their own collections. But, different strokes and all that 



Seun Soth said:


> Did you really? HAHA. That's funny. I was looking at that bag you bought too. Mine is a 2014 too! Please do share. I would love to see what else you purchased and the condition of your MM
> 
> Condition of bag is awesome. Looks practically brand new and the straps are still standing up for it being 2 years old. Plan on rocking it this weekend.



Did you get it authenticated?


----------



## Prettyn

I noticed the vacation button is gone. I'm going on vacation for a few days.


----------



## EGBDF

Prettyn said:


> I noticed the vacation button is gone. I'm going on vacation for a few days.



I still have it. I think they are rotating different options for people. Testing them out maybe? I had the Make an offer button at one point, then that disappeared and  I saw separate shipping for everyone's listings.
I really hope they don't go with the separate shipping thing because it's so annoying to have to click on every item to see what the total cost actually is.
I also liked it when you could see who the seller was w/o having to click on the individual item.


----------



## Freak4Coach

OCWifey said:


> Exactly! I meant it's a hit or miss, as I have that option selected in my closet, however when I look at my items, I don't see the "make an offer" button.



Gotcha. Maybe it's because it's in your closet? Like the "add to bag" button is not available for me to select for items I'm selling. Maybe the offer button isn't there because you don't need it on items you are selling? You could try logging out and looking at your item to see if it's there but it may not show up unless you're logged in.


----------



## EGBDF

I was searching for a very small size dress and came up with toddler's dresses. Annoying.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

LV is on sale now, but my LV items aren't showing up as on sale. In the past, my items have automatically gone on sale when Tradesy does a brand sale. Does anyone know if something changed that requires me to do something for them to go on sale? I hope this isn't another promo for large sellers only.


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> LV is on sale now, but my LV items aren't showing up as on sale. In the past, my items have automatically gone on sale when Tradesy does a brand sale. Does anyone know if something changed that requires me to do something for them to go on sale? I hope this isn't another promo for large sellers only.


I don't think there are many Tradesy sponsored discounts anymore. They don't even ask the small sellers if they want to participate.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

That's so sad.  I wish we got some perks like that (not professional sellers).


----------



## Seun Soth

poopsie said:


> I avoid sellers like that. I have been outbid a few times by a reseller who jacks up the price outrageously when she resells. I prefer buying from sellers who sell from their own collections. But, different strokes and all that
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get it authenticated?



In process of getting it authenticated.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

ChevaliereNoir said:


> LV is on sale now, but my LV items aren't showing up as on sale. In the past, my items have automatically gone on sale when Tradesy does a brand sale. Does anyone know if something changed that requires me to do something for them to go on sale? I hope this isn't another promo for large sellers only.


Tradesy put one of my non LV item on sale last week but the discount was covered by me. They also do this without your permission. I wish they bring the discounts back, it really help with the sales. Now, it dried up. I think they have so much return items they need to get rid off which was why they stopped giving discounts.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Tradesy put one of my non LV item on sale last week but the discount was covered by me. They also do this without your permission. I wish they bring the discounts back, it really help with the sales. Now, it dried up. I think they have so much return items they need to get rid off which was why they stopped giving discounts.



Am I understanding you correctly that Tradesy can put our items on sale without our permission and we pay for it?  Hmm, I don't like that.  Sometimes a seller's price is their lowest price.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> I don't think there are many Tradesy sponsored discounts anymore. They don't even ask the small sellers if they want to participate.



Well, that stinks. 



SweetDaisy05 said:


> Am I understanding you correctly that Tradesy can put our items on sale without our permission and we pay for it?  Hmm, I don't like that.  Sometimes a seller price is their lowest price.



No, we didn't pay for it. Tradesy ate the discount. It used to be awesome. I don't like the direction they've been going in lately.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Well, that stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we didn't pay for it. Tradesy ate the discount. It used to be awesome. I don't like the direction they've been going in lately.



Yes, I remember the glory days.  Those days were awesome!  I asked for clarification because I wasn't sure if she meant that Tradesy could put our item on sale without our permission and it would be covered by us.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yes, I remember the glory days.  Those days were awesome!  I asked for clarification because I wasn't sure if she meant that Tradesy could put our item on sale without our permission and it would be covered by us.



Ah, ok. You were asking Whateve. In that case, good question.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Am I understanding you correctly that Tradesy can put our items on sale without our permission and we pay for it?  Hmm, I don't like that.  Sometimes a seller's price is their lowest price.


Yes. It happened to me 2x already. I also have my items priced low, so I am actually loosing 10% when they do it.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Yes. It happened to me 2x already. I also have my items priced low, so I am actually loosing 10% when they do it.


Yikes, that is scary Thanks for sharing your experience.  I would love to be included in the sale but only if I choose to be included.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yikes, that is scary Thanks for sharing your experience.  I would love to be included in the sale but only if I choose to be included.


I agree with you. The items they put on sale didn't sell though. I think majority of items selling right now are LV's.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yikes, that is scary Thanks for sharing your experience.  I would love to be included in the sale but only if I choose to be included.


They are also experimenting on too many stuff. I get confused my closet sometimes; I see things get changed like the shipping, then the next minute I check, its different. They couldn't make up their minds.


----------



## whateve

It used to be that a sold item would remain in the active listings until there was proof it was shipped. I confirmed a sale today and it moved into my sold listings, even though I can't ship until Monday. Maybe people were tired to seeing a bunch of sold items when they did a search. 

Another thing I've noticed is that if you remove a listing, it says "Removed items are only viewable to you." This isn't exactly true. People can still find them in a Google search.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yikes, that is scary Thanks for sharing your experience.  I would love to be included in the sale but only if I choose to be included.



they have done this to me as well, but my stuff (thankfully) didn't sell during this. your listing will say "sponsored by seller" so you can tell that you're the one paying, if it says "sponsored by tradesy," they are


----------



## EGBDF

ccbaggirl89 said:


> they have done this to me as well, but my stuff (thankfully) didn't sell during this. your listing will say "sponsored by seller" so you can tell that you're the one paying, if it says "sponsored by tradesy," they are



Are you a business seller?
I can't believe they would essentially change a seller's prices w/o permission. Maybe it was a glitch on their part?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> they have done this to me as well, but my stuff (thankfully) didn't sell during this. your listing will say "sponsored by seller" so you can tell that you're the one paying, if it says "sponsored by tradesy," they are



Thanks!  I would be happy it did not sell too.  I would remove my listing if I do not wan't to participate (knock on wood please don't happen to me).  I must keep an eye on my listing.


----------



## GemsBerry

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Am I understanding you correctly that Tradesy can put our items on sale without our permission and we pay for it?  Hmm, I don't like that.  Sometimes a seller's price is their lowest price.



It's confusing.I asked Tradesy a couple of months ago who's paying for these promos? they answered it's always on Tradsy, seller doesn't lose any money, it comes from their commission. did they change it now?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> It's confusing.I asked Tradesy a couple of months ago who's paying for these promos? they answered it's always on Tradsy, seller doesn't lose any money, it comes from their commission. did they change it now?



 I am trying to keep up with the changes.  I will call for clarification if my listing does not say paid by Tradesy if my purse is selected for a sale before making a decision.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> It used to be that a sold item would remain in the active listings until there was proof it was shipped. I confirmed a sale today and it moved into my sold listings, even though I can't ship until Monday. Maybe people were tired to seeing a bunch of sold items when they did a search.
> 
> Another thing I've noticed is that if you remove a listing, it says "Removed items are only viewable to you." This isn't exactly true. People can still find them in a Google search.



I haven't confirmed mine yet (no email yet) but the sold listing has moved to move "SOLD" section. 

Too many changes, I can't keep up!


----------



## whateve

I know one of the reasons I'm not selling much. I just found some of my items in an image search on Google but when I click on the link, it takes me to a generic Tradesy page with items in the same category but my item isn't there. I tried it with several of my items. So even if I have the specific item a buyer is looking for, they aren't going to find it by searching Google.


----------



## OCWifey

Freak4Coach said:


> Gotcha. Maybe it's because it's in your closet? Like the "add to bag" button is not available for me to select for items I'm selling. Maybe the offer button isn't there because you don't need it on items you are selling? You could try logging out and looking at your item to see if it's there but it may not show up unless you're logged in.



Yeah I tried that!! Still not there! So weird. Thanks though


----------



## Freak4Coach

OCWifey said:


> Yeah I tried that!! Still not there! So weird. Thanks though



I think when it comes to the Tradesy website we're better off not trying to figure it out


----------



## OCWifey

Seun Soth said:


> Did you really? HAHA. That's funny. I was looking at that bag you bought too. Mine is a 2014 too! Please do share. I would love to see what else you purchased and the condition of your MM
> 
> Condition of bag is awesome. Looks practically brand new and the straps are still standing up for it being 2 years old. Plan on rocking it this weekend.




Here they are! They are both gorgeous! I just had to get the DA too....I've been lusting over it for quite some time now. It's perfect for the spring/summer here in Cali.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Finally another coupon code for today only!!!!!


----------



## KOB0926

This business is in the illegal trafficking of counterfeit Louis Vuitton handbags. I purchased a "new with tags" Louis Vuitton GM Turenne from Emily Nguyen for $1475.00 and she sent me a fake bag through the US postal system. It was what the industry describes as "super fakes".  She sent a box, shopping bag and dust cover. She went as far as to send a fake receipt from a Paris store (the store actually exists). In my research I found a bag with the exact receipt on Amazon..... obviously fake as well. It is amazing what they are capable of these days.  I contacted Paypal and opened a case to get their assistance in getting my money back. They told me I had to obtain an authentication report on the bag. Once I had ****************** authenticate the bag (came back fake, had to spend $70.00 for report) I went to Tradesy website and looked at the pictures of the listing again. It was obviously the same bag I sent pictures of and it was obviously fake once I knew what to look for. A week later after I worked with PayPal to get my money back and not a "site credit" which Tradesy is famous for trying to pull, I noticed Tradesy removed the pictures from the site and removed the listing from the seller's listing of "sold" items. I believe this is an attempt by Tradesy management to subvert any federal agencies that may open up an investigation. That is OK, I took screen shots of the website and any federal agency would be able to subpoena their records. I am going to contact as many agencies as possible and do what ever I can to assist in the prosecution of the criminal who sold me this fake handbag.  I took a first step and made a complaint through the Better Business Bureau. Although they are not a member of the Better Business Bureau they do respond to complaints so that is a good first step. If you are the victim of an illegal trafficker on Tradesy, remember the law is on your side and if you call your credit card company or Paypal they can assist you in getting your money back.  Be careful!


----------



## EGBDF

KOB0926 said:


> This business is in the illegal trafficking of counterfeit Louis Vuitton handbags. I purchased a "new with tags" Louis Vuitton GM Turenne from Emily Nguyen for $1475.00 and she sent me a fake bag through the US postal system. It was what the industry describes as "super fakes".  She sent a box, shopping bag and dust cover. She went as far as to send a fake receipt from a Paris store (the store actually exists). In my research I found a bag with the exact receipt on Amazon..... obviously fake as well. It is amazing what they are capable of these days.  I contacted Paypal and opened a case to get their assistance in getting my money back. They told me I had to obtain an authentication report on the bag. Once I had ****************** authenticate the bag (came back fake, had to spend $70.00 for report) I went to Tradesy website and looked at the pictures of the listing again. It was obviously the same bag I sent pictures of and it was obviously fake once I knew what to look for. A week later after I worked with PayPal to get my money back and not a "site credit" which Tradesy is famous for trying to pull, I noticed Tradesy removed the pictures from the site and removed the listing from the seller's listing of "sold" items. I believe this is an attempt by Tradesy management to subvert any federal agencies that may open up an investigation. That is OK, I took screen shots of the website and any federal agency would be able to subpoena their records. I am going to contact as many agencies as possible and do what ever I can to assist in the prosecution of the criminal who sold me this fake handbag.  I took a first step and made a complaint through the Better Business Bureau. Although they are not a member of the Better Business Bureau they do respond to complaints so that is a good first step. If you are the victim of an illegal trafficker on Tradesy, remember the law is on your side and if you call your credit card company or Paypal they can assist you in getting your money back.  Be careful!



How did you know it was fake after you received it? Why didn't you just go through Tradesy-I understand that they use AF as their authenticator. They should supposedly refund you if you are sold a fake.


----------



## ThisVNchick

KOB0926 said:


> This business is in the illegal trafficking of counterfeit Louis Vuitton handbags. I purchased a "new with tags" Louis Vuitton GM Turenne from Emily Nguyen for $1475.00 and she sent me a fake bag through the US postal system. It was what the industry describes as "super fakes".  She sent a box, shopping bag and dust cover. She went as far as to send a fake receipt from a Paris store (the store actually exists). In my research I found a bag with the exact receipt on Amazon..... obviously fake as well. It is amazing what they are capable of these days.  I contacted Paypal and opened a case to get their assistance in getting my money back. They told me I had to obtain an authentication report on the bag. Once I had ****************** authenticate the bag (came back fake, had to spend $70.00 for report) I went to Tradesy website and looked at the pictures of the listing again. It was obviously the same bag I sent pictures of and it was obviously fake once I knew what to look for. A week later after I worked with PayPal to get my money back and not a "site credit" which Tradesy is famous for trying to pull, I noticed Tradesy removed the pictures from the site and removed the listing from the seller's listing of "sold" items. I believe this is an attempt by Tradesy management to subvert any federal agencies that may open up an investigation. That is OK, I took screen shots of the website and any federal agency would be able to subpoena their records. I am going to contact as many agencies as possible and do what ever I can to assist in the prosecution of the criminal who sold me this fake handbag.  I took a first step and made a complaint through the Better Business Bureau. Although they are not a member of the Better Business Bureau they do respond to complaints so that is a good first step. If you are the victim of an illegal trafficker on Tradesy, remember the law is on your side and if you call your credit card company or Paypal they can assist you in getting your money back.  Be careful!




Sorry you had to go through this, but Tradesy offers full refunds for item not as described which includes items that are deemed non-authentic. It's been speculated that Tradesy uses ****************** as its "house" authenticator so you really didn't need to spend $70 to get the letter. You probably only needed to spend $7 at most to get an email authentication as proof for your return case on Tradesy. 

Since you reported the fake through your dispute on PP, Tradesy removed the listing. This is not a uncommon practice; eBay does the same thing (after a sale has been made). So no, they're not trying to avoid anything. It's the law that you can't have fakes for sale and they did what was needed- remove the listing. Of course you can't catch every fake bag that's listed. I am sure there's more out there on the site. However, as a buyer, it is your responsibility to do your research if you're going to purchase outside of the boutique. You can report the issue to BBB but you didn't even attempt to contact Tradesy about the problem. How can a company make you whole if you don't even contact them or give them the chance to? I'm sure they'll respond to your complaint by telling you they have a money back guarantee policy on fake items purchased through the site, had you cared to read up on it.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Freak4Coach said:


> I think when it comes to the Tradesy website we're better off not trying to figure it out



:lolots:  That's funny!  I gave up trying to find the button too.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I filled out the Contact Us form on Saturday to ask why my LV items are not showing up in the LV sale. This is the response I received (not quite the 24 hour response time the site states, but I'll cut them some slack since yesterday was Easter):

Hi CN,

We have a team of editors that hand select all of the items you see in our "trends" and sale categories.

I'll pass along your account for consideration for future sales.

If you need any further assistance, please feel free to reach out at anytime. Have a great day.


Thanks,
M. C.
Team Tradesy


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Finally another coupon code for today only!!!!!



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeenBurned

KOB0926 said:


> This business is in the illegal trafficking of counterfeit Louis Vuitton handbags. I purchased a "new with tags" Louis Vuitton GM Turenne from Emily Nguyen for $1475.00 and she sent me a fake bag through the US postal system.





EGBDF said:


> How did you know it was fake after you received it? Why didn't you just go through Tradesy-I understand that they use AF as their authenticator. They should supposedly refund you if you are sold a fake.





ThisVNchick said:


> Since you reported the fake through your dispute on PP, Tradesy removed the listing. This is not a uncommon practice; eBay does the same thing (after a sale has been made). So no, they're not trying to avoid anything. It's the law that you can't have fakes for sale and they did what was needed- remove the listing. Of course you can't catch every fake bag that's listed. I am sure there's more out there on the site. However, as a buyer, it is your responsibility to do your research if you're going to purchase outside of the boutique. You can report the issue to BBB but you didn't even attempt to contact Tradesy about the problem. How can a company make you whole if you don't even contact them or give them the chance to? I'm sure they'll respond to your complaint by telling you they have a money back guarantee policy on fake items purchased through the site, had you cared to read up on it.


Sheesh, you've posted on pissedconsumer too? 

I think you're directing your anger in the wrong direction. Although you've named the seller who allegedly sold a superfake with a fake receipt (and I don't have a problem with that if it's true), you're also naming Tradesy as being complicit. 

Any site is going to have sellers who knowingly or unknowingly list fakes. Any site is going to have scammers who will try to rip off naive or trusting buyers. 

But nearly every site also has a "report" button and the better sites who value their reputations will investigate reports and remove confirmed fakes. There are many of us who take time to report fakes on various sites, Tradesy included and (at least in my experene), Tradesy, Ebay and Bonanza have been good about removing those fakes. 

Other sites like Etsy, Poshmark, Listia and iOffer don't care about honesty and don't act on reports. THOSE are the sites I'd avoid. 

 (If your bag was a superfake, chances are that it wouldn't have been caught to be reported. It fooled you, right? How do you expect the venue to recognize a fake?)

Hopefully you've made Tradesy aware of your seller and her use of doctored or stolen receipts and perhaps suggest that her account be investigated. 

But again, to blame Tradesy for a scammer is somewhat unfair. (And I'm not a huge Tradesy fan!)

ETA: BTW, it doesn't appear that she is currently selling. Maybe she was suspended?
https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4256032/


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I filled out the Contact Us form on Saturday to ask why my LV items are not showing up in the LV sale. This is the response I received (nice 24 hour response time, Tradesy ):
> 
> Hi CN,
> 
> We have a team of editors that hand select all of the items you see in our "trends" and sale categories.
> 
> I'll pass along your account for consideration for future sales.
> 
> If you need any further assistance, please feel free to reach out at anytime. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> M. C.
> Team Tradesy


Thanks!  The editors pick and exclude particularl lines in the LV sale if you are not a professional seller.  The lines I watch hardly get picked. I have just sent in my feedback too.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh, you've posted on pissedconsumer too?
> 
> I think you're directing your anger in the wrong direction. Although you've named the seller who allegedly sold a superfake with a fake receipt (and I don't have a problem with that if it's true), you're also naming Tradesy as being complicit.
> 
> Any site is going to have sellers who knowingly or unknowingly list fakes. Any site is going to have scammers who will try to rip off naive or trusting buyers.
> 
> But nearly every site also has a "report" button and the better sites who value their reputations will investigate reports and remove confirmed fakes. There are many of us who take time to report fakes on various sites, Tradesy included and (at least in my experene), Tradesy, Ebay and Bonanza have been good about removing those fakes.
> 
> Other sites like Etsy, Poshmark, Listia and iOffer don't care about honesty and don't act on reports. THOSE are the sites I'd avoid.
> 
> (If your bag was a superfake, chances are that it wouldn't have been caught to be reported. It fooled you, right? How do you expect the venue to recognize a fake?)
> 
> Hopefully you've made Tradesy aware of your seller and her use of doctored or stolen receipts and perhaps suggest that her account be investigated.
> 
> But again, to blame Tradesy for a scammer is somewhat unfair. (And I'm not a huge Tradesy fan!)
> 
> ETA: BTW, it doesn't appear that she is currently selling. Maybe she was suspended?
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4256032/



Whenever a seller is caught selling a fake, Tradesy immediately shuts down the seller's account. You (the seller) can make an appeal to have the account reinstated if you honestly listed a fake unknowingly. I think they look at your prior selling history before doing so (meaning if you sold lots of authentic items in the past vs. one mistake).


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Whenever a seller is caught selling a fake, Tradesy immediately shuts down the seller's account. You (the seller) can make an appeal to have the account reinstated if you honestly listed a fake unknowingly. I think they look at your prior selling history before doing so (meaning if you sold lots of authentic items in the past vs. one mistake).


Thanks for explaining.


----------



## GemsBerry

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I filled out the Contact Us form on Saturday to ask why my LV items are not showing up in the LV sale. This is the response I received (not quite the 24 hour response time the site states, but I'll cut them some slack since yesterday was Easter):
> 
> Hi CN,
> 
> We have a team of editors that hand select all of the items you see in our "trends" and sale categories.
> 
> I'll pass along your account for consideration for future sales.
> 
> If you need any further assistance, please feel free to reach out at anytime. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> M. C.
> Team Tradesy





oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Tradesy put one of my non LV item on sale last week but the discount was covered by me. They also do this without your permission. I wish they bring the discounts back, it really help with the sales. Now, it dried up. I think they have so much return items they need to get rid off which was why they stopped giving discounts.



Thank you for posting, I'll contact them to ask "pass along my account" as well for Tradesy-covered sales


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I filled out the Contact Us form on Saturday to ask why my LV items are not showing up in the LV sale. This is the response I received (not quite the 24 hour response time the site states, but I'll cut them some slack since yesterday was Easter):
> 
> Hi CN,
> 
> We have a team of editors that hand select all of the items you see in our "trends" and sale categories.
> 
> I'll pass along your account for consideration for future sales.
> 
> If you need any further assistance, please feel free to reach out at anytime. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> M. C.
> Team Tradesy


I got a similar response months ago and it didn't help. 


BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh, you've posted on pissedconsumer too?
> 
> I think you're directing your anger in the wrong direction. Although you've named the seller who allegedly sold a superfake with a fake receipt (and I don't have a problem with that if it's true), you're also naming Tradesy as being complicit.
> 
> Any site is going to have sellers who knowingly or unknowingly list fakes. Any site is going to have scammers who will try to rip off naive or trusting buyers.
> 
> But nearly every site also has a "report" button and the better sites who value their reputations will investigate reports and remove confirmed fakes. There are many of us who take time to report fakes on various sites, Tradesy included and (at least in my experene), Tradesy, Ebay and Bonanza have been good about removing those fakes.
> 
> Other sites like Etsy, Poshmark, Listia and iOffer don't care about honesty and don't act on reports. THOSE are the sites I'd avoid.
> 
> (If your bag was a superfake, chances are that it wouldn't have been caught to be reported. It fooled you, right? How do you expect the venue to recognize a fake?)
> 
> Hopefully you've made Tradesy aware of your seller and her use of doctored or stolen receipts and perhaps suggest that her account be investigated.
> 
> But again, to blame Tradesy for a scammer is somewhat unfair. (And I'm not a huge Tradesy fan!)
> 
> ETA: BTW, it doesn't appear that she is currently selling. Maybe she was suspended?
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4256032/


Exactly! Tradesy isn't in the business of selling fakes. They are a marketplace and don't have the resources to vet every seller and every item before they are listed. They rely on member reports and buyer complaints to root out the fakes, just like nearly every other honest online selling site.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Exactly! Tradesy isn't in the business of selling fakes. They are a marketplace and don't have the resources to vet every seller and every item before they are listed. They rely on member reports and buyer complaints to root out the fakes, just like nearly every other honest online selling site.


Unlike other sites, Tradesy does have its own Penny Lane and Strawberry Fields accounts where they do sell returned items. From what I've read, there have been cases where they've resold returned fakes. 

In those cases, knowingly or not, they are in the wrong.


----------



## KOB0926

EGBDF said:


> How did you know it was fake after you received it? Why didn't you just go through Tradesy-I understand that they use AF as their authenticator. They should supposedly refund you if you are sold a fake.


Hi, thanks for asking, the quality of the bag was off. Ive been collecting handbags for about 20 years and this was my first monogrammed canvas handbag other than the Gucci Sukey bag I have. The Sukey caught my eye as I loved the shape and structure of the material. I have enjoyed it, but the canvas is totally different than LV canvas. Ive never been a fan of canvas bags as I love good quality supple leather. For some reason the design of the Turenne bag caught my eye and I really liked it. Once I got the bag, it didnt feel like right. I have at least one of most of the popular high end bags and several of my favorite brands ; Prada (6) , Louis Vuitton (leather), Gucci, Balenciaga, Chloe, Burberry (3) , Fendi, Mulberry, Marc Jacobs (4) , Ralph Lauren, Lancel.  And  other designers such as Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Milly, Foley and Corina, treesje, Coach, Brighton, Lodis, Henry Bendel, Dooney and Bourke, DKNY.  I actually have a walk in handbag closet. My husband ordered me a system to hang my bags off the walls when we built our home. I can tell you this bag was not in the same league as my other bags not even the second and third tier designers. Once I started thinking the bag was off I went into the LV store and looked at the Turenne. I know LV wont authenticate handbags, so I didnt bother taking it in. By then I was pretty convinced the bag was fake, and also embarrassed at the idea of carrying around a fake bag I can tell you the Tradesy bag was a good replica. and if I was someone who was interested in carrying a fake bag, which I am not.... I don't see the point...  and they were selling it for a couple hundred bucks, then you would get what you paid for. A good fake bag...  There were little things like the inside of the hardware on the strap and zipper. I then contacted Tradesy through my PayPal account. After they sent me two canned responses and would not address my specific questions; I escalated my case to a claim. I was researching in the meantime and reading a lot of negative reviews about Tradesy and how they scam buyers by claiming bags are authentic and issuing site credits. I was not interested in a site credit and did not trust them to acknowledge the bag was not authentic. 
PayPal told me I had to get a third party to authenticate the bag. I learned of a company called ****************** and contacted them. I had to take pictures of the bag. Once I took the pictures and downloaded them I could enlarge them and see the really poor quality of the canvas. I went to ******************'s Face Book page found an article from May 2015 on super fakes and saw an exact replica of the bag I was sent from Tradesy.  I wont fall for this scam again and will never shop on Tradesy again. They state on their website Our promise to you: every item you purchase on Tradesy is authentic.  There is no way they can stand behind that statement because they do not see any items sold off their website before they are sold. I would never have thought that. I did not know sellers send them from their home without any over site. Tradesy doesnt even see items unless you complain and make a claim. They should be more upfront with their sales model instead of luring in buyers with false claims. I plan on doing everything I can to bring this seller to justice. She should be in jail for selling fake handbags for $1475.00!


----------



## KOB0926

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh, you've posted on pissedconsumer too?
> 
> I think you're directing your anger in the wrong direction. Although you've named the seller who allegedly sold a superfake with a fake receipt (and I don't have a problem with that if it's true), you're also naming Tradesy as being complicit.
> 
> Any site is going to have sellers who knowingly or unknowingly list fakes. Any site is going to have scammers who will try to rip off naive or trusting buyers.
> 
> But nearly every site also has a "report" button and the better sites who value their reputations will investigate reports and remove confirmed fakes. There are many of us who take time to report fakes on various sites, Tradesy included and (at least in my experene), Tradesy, Ebay and Bonanza have been good about removing those fakes.
> 
> Other sites like Etsy, Poshmark, Listia and iOffer don't care about honesty and don't act on reports. THOSE are the sites I'd avoid.
> 
> (If your bag was a superfake, chances are that it wouldn't have been caught to be reported. It fooled you, right? How do you expect the venue to recognize a fake?)
> 
> Hopefully you've made Tradesy aware of your seller and her use of doctored or stolen receipts and perhaps suggest that her account be investigated.
> 
> But again, to blame Tradesy for a scammer is somewhat unfair. (And I'm not a huge Tradesy fan!)
> 
> ETA: BTW, it doesn't appear that she is currently selling. Maybe she was suspended?
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4256032/




Yes, Ive posted on pissedconsumer too. And will continue to post as I am not a woman to be treated in this manner. Im actually not angry, Im determined and that is something entirely different. There is no allegedly about this. I hope the seller gets arrested and prosecuted for trafficking in inauthentic goods. Tradesy reimbursed my PayPal account and ****************** reported the bag is fake. Once the seller knew I put in a dispute she claimed She knew the bag was real and her friend bought it for her in Paris. Notice she didnt say she bought it She wrote this in the message center on Tradesy, so the trail is there. I took screen shots, so they cant delete it.
Once I saw ******************s report and new specifically what to look for it was obvious in her listing pictures the bag was fake She cant say she sent me an authentic bag and I switched it she took pictures of very specific tags to post in her listing and they were not even the correct shape Tradesy had ample opportunity to respond and decided it was OK to send out canned responses and not take any responsibility for their seller. That is why I decided to escalate my claim through PayPal. I had no trust in them. They are the ones who posted the statement on their website Our promise to you: every item you purchase on Tradesy is authentic.   They cant guarantee or promise anything. Not OK they cost me time and money. 
 The bag didn't fool me... once I had it in my possession. They didn't doctor receipts; these thieves are producing fake bags, fake boxes, fake shopping bags, fake dust bags and fake receipts. There is an identical bag for sale on Amazon with an identical receipt except they changed the location in Paris. Same salesperson...  Tradesy is making a nice profit and are paying for shipping and asked me to ship the bag back to them. That is why I stated they are participating in trafficking fake bags. We'll see what Federal agencies agree with me that they are complicit... I'll keep everyone updated as I continue on my quest for justice. Oh, and I appreciate you listing what other sites do, but Im not really interested in other sites as a defense for Tradesy, Im concerned about what Tradesy did to me. 
I just found this link to a government website to report the seller and Tradesy to http://www.stopfakes.gov/consumer-tools/report-fake-goods .  Anyone who receives counterfeit goods can go to this website and report the seller and website. Directly from the website: 
The IPR Center encourages members of the general public, industry, trade associations, law enforcement and government agencies to report violations of intellectual property rights through its website.  Guidance on suggested information to include when reporting a suspected violation is available


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Finally another coupon code for today only!!!!!



I don't see the code on the main page any more. Is it over already?


----------



## KOB0926

ThisVNchick said:


> Sorry you had to go through this, but Tradesy offers full refunds for item not as described which includes items that are deemed non-authentic. It's been speculated that Tradesy uses ****************** as its "house" authenticator so you really didn't need to spend $70 to get the letter. You probably only needed to spend $7 at most to get an email authentication as proof for your return case on Tradesy.
> 
> Since you reported the fake through your dispute on PP, Tradesy removed the listing. This is not a uncommon practice; eBay does the same thing (after a sale has been made). So no, they're not trying to avoid anything. It's the law that you can't have fakes for sale and they did what was needed- remove the listing. Of course you can't catch every fake bag that's listed. I am sure there's more out there on the site. However, as a buyer, it is your responsibility to do your research if you're going to purchase outside of the boutique. You can report the issue to BBB but you didn't even attempt to contact Tradesy about the problem. How can a company make you whole if you don't even contact them or give them the chance to? I'm sure they'll respond to your complaint by telling you they have a money back guarantee policy on fake items purchased through the site, had you cared to read up on it.




Really ??? You must either work for Tradesy or you are a seller. I thought people on purse forum were supposed to be handbag lovers You dont seem outraged that Tradesy is complicit in trafficking in fake goods. For you to tell me what I needed to do or didnt need to do is ridiculous. I think its even more ridiculous that you are telling me that what common practice for sites is. My concern is Tradesy took down the record of the sale. The listing was already closed as I had purchased the bag If you look on the sellers list of items sold, this bag is missing that is what I am referring to.  As far as you telling me 
 It's the law that you can't have fakes for sale and they did what was needed- remove the listing. I think the correct thing to do is not list fake bags in the first place!
For you to ask me how I can complain to BBB without allowing Tradesy to assist me is incredulous, how do you know what I did? They were given ample opportunity. I read their return policy, and I also read enough blogs to know what a joke their site credit was. As for it being my job to research,,,, well, its a good thing I have the time to research now. I have done just that and am armed in my quest to bring this seller and Tradesy to justice. I am going to continue to post on any site or blog I can find. I am also going to report them to all Federal agency available.
 I also reported Tradesy on Site Jabber and have received two emails since this morning telling me this happened to them too. One person said 
	  I was also a victim of a Fake Louis being sent to me. I am reporting this website to the Attorney Generals office in California and the Federal Trade Commission. They did the same thing to me. Gave me site credit. The seller describe the wallet as a Zippy clutch organizer and it was not. It was a slender Clemente wallet and they gave me site credit. I then ordered a speedy bag from a buyer and guess what it was Fake. It was not a real Louis.
Dont worry, I was nice enough to send her this response: 
I'm sorry that happened to you!!! Good for you. I am going to report them also. I've already reported them to the BBB. 
You can also go to this website http://www.stopfakes.gov/consumer-tools/report-fake-goods . 
Anyone who receives counterfeit goods can go to this website and report the seller and website. Directly from the website:
The IPR Center encourages members of the general public, industry, trade associations, law enforcement and government agencies to report violations of intellectual property rights through its website. Guidance on suggested information to include when reporting a suspected violation is available

Im happy to know that everyone does not have your attitude about criminals and am just as committed as I am to seek justice against these bottom feeders. Ill keep you posted what happens once I report them to the website I provided above.


----------



## EGBDF

KOB0926 said:


> x.



I agree that Tradesy should make it more clear on their website that it is up to the BUYER to determine authenticity...they are too vague and make it seem as if they guarantee everything listed on their site is authentic. Misleading wording. They don't even check the authenticity of items in their own closet because I've seen at least one fake there. Or get a bag authenticated before buying.
But it seems like you didn't really pursue this with Tradesy before going straight to other avenues. You seem outraged that someone would sell a FAKE to you on a website. You are not a newbie to handbags, so in your case I would stick to shopping from the boutiques or authorized retailers.
I hope you'll stick around tpf since you seem to have a nice collection.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh, you've posted on pissedconsumer too?





KOB0926 said:


> I've responded to a couple people here on purse forum as I feel so strongly about what happened to me. I just received this in my gmail inbox:
> 
> Why hello Kimberly,
> 
> Your review is getting attention!
> 
> 150 other Jabbers have read your Tradesy review.
> 
> I can not tell you how happy that makes me. I believe any true handbag connoisseur would be outraged at Tradesy's practices of sending off fake bags to unsuspecting buyers. I believe those of you who post defensive comments are more concerned with selling your goods and don't really care about the poor buyers. I'm sure you have all had your share of crappy buyers, but I thought purse forum was for handbag lovers?  It doesn't matter what anyone says on here, I am going to do whatever I can to spread the word! That includes posting my initial comments from above on Tradesy's Facebook page. Let's see how long it stays up. I'm also going to post the link to the government agency so that people have it readily available when Tradesy scams them!


After I posted above that I found your rant on pissed consumer, I don't doubt that many of those 150 views are from those of us TPF'ers who searched after reading here.

Understand that I'm the last one to defend any seller who ripped off a buyer with a fake. I just take issue with the way you've gone about seeking revenge against the seller and Tradesy. 

If you read through this whole long thread, you'll see that many of us (me included) have made negative commentary against Tradesy and some of its practices. 

Just out of curiosity, I'd be interested in seeing the Amazon listing you referred to with the same pictures (or receipt) that the Tradesy seller used in her listing.


----------



## KOB0926

EGBDF said:


> I agree that Tradesy should make it more clear on their website that it is up to the BUYER to determine authenticity...they are too vague and make it seem as if they guarantee everything listed on their site is authentic. Misleading wording. They don't even check the authenticity of items in their own closet because I've seen at least one fake there. Or get a bag authenticated before buying.
> But it seems like you didn't really pursue this with Tradesy before going straight to other avenues. You seem outraged that someone would sell a FAKE to you on a website. You are not a newbie to handbags, so in your case I would stick to shopping from the boutiques or authorized retailers.
> I hope you'll stick around tpf since you seem to have a nice collection.



I am outraged because they made a promise that all items on their site were authentic and they had no way to verify that. I am outraged that I gave them plenty of opportunities to fix the situation. It didn't take many communications to determine I was dealing with a group of people who did not seem to care about me as a buyer and I read enough to see how often they gave people "site credit". Your right, I'm not new to buying bags. Having the seller sell me the bag was not what outraged me. It was Tradesy's laissez-faire attitude.... I actually gave them the opportunity to review the bag and if they determined it was authentic, to send it back to me with a written guarantee. I wanted the bag for the price listed. They responded with the same canned response as their first response before I escalated my claim. Frankly, from the reviews I read I did not trust them to get the bag back and tell PayPal it was real and they were going to issue me a site credit. Once I mailed the bag back to them I would not have had any proof. Once ****************** finished the report and I submitted the report to PayPal, PayPal said they would credit my account once Tradesy had the bag.  Hell, I'm outraged that I had to waste my time re- wrapping the bag and driving it to the post office... After all my efforts I am out time and money and I still don't have the bag I wanted.... If I choose to spend hours on blogs telling my story, that is my choice... but to have to spend my time dealing with these bottom feeders...... and to see right above the purse forum page a Tradesy advertisement that says 100% hassle free and Authenticity guaranteed... thats a JOKE.. How ironic. Its a good thing I like to research and have some extra time on my hands right now because I am going to make it a point to report them to the government and let everyone know how Tradesy operates. Its actually comical that the seller took pictures of this fake bag in her nail salon and posted it to the website. I just wish I knew the detailed particulars on what to look for. Her pictures were pretty good. All Tradesy had to do was go to her listing pictures and they should have known. If they have the team of experts on staff they say they do, that would have ended things right there.. They did not do this, instead they made me spend my money to have ****************** verify I was right that my dear, is why I am outraged!  I do have an amazing selection of handbags I am fortunate. I have purchased new with or without tags handbags from several sites and this is the first time I have been sent a fake bag. Then again, Ive never bought of Ebay, so that might be why.I heard they have tons of fake bags. I have purchased several Pradas and my Balenciaga from Rue La La and The Real.   I got my Chloe from Haute. Those are some sites I have used and have not found any issues with.


----------



## KOB0926

BeenBurned said:


> After I posted above that I found your rant on pissed consumer, I don't doubt that many of those 150 views are from those of us TPF'ers who searched after reading here.
> 
> Understand that I'm the last one to defend any seller who ripped off a buyer with a fake. I just take issue with the way you've gone about seeking revenge against the seller and Tradesy.
> 
> If you read through this whole long thread, you'll see that many of us (me included) have made negative commentary against Tradesy and some of its practices.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I'd be interested in seeing the Amazon listing you referred to with the same pictures (or receipt) that the Tradesy seller used in her listing.



You take issue???? Are you kidding me? Why??? You think it's OK? It's not!  There are too many people out there that don't have the time or resources or education to look out for themselves... I'm fortunate that I can and I will.... I have an extensive history with research and am using it now. This seller and I exchanged emails before I escalated my case. Tradesy and I exchanged emails and they have done nothing until PayPal told them to.... I honestly don't care if you have an issue....  hmmmm... I find that interesting... all you have to do is put the handbag style into the search bar on Amazon and you will find the listing. Since you take issue with me, I'm not inclined to do the work for you....


----------



## KOB0926

BeenBurned said:


> After I posted above that I found your rant on pissed consumer, I don't doubt that many of those 150 views are from those of us TPF'ers who searched after reading here.
> 
> Understand that I'm the last one to defend any seller who ripped off a buyer with a fake. I just take issue with the way you've gone about seeking revenge against the seller and Tradesy.
> 
> If you read through this whole long thread, you'll see that many of us (me included) have made negative commentary against Tradesy and some of its practices.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I'd be interested in seeing the Amazon listing you referred to with the same pictures (or receipt) that the Tradesy seller used in her listing.



oh, and I've also signed on to hiya, so you can see my rant there too! It's on Tradesy's FB page too. And will soon be on several government websites.... I might be inclined to keep you up to date.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> I don't see the code on the main page any more. Is it over already?




So weird... it was there this morning!!!!! I dont see it either. It was $50 off of $500. then $150 off of $1000.....


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> So weird... it was there this morning!!!!! I dont see it either. It was $50 off of $500. then $150 off of $1000.....



Yes, I saw it too! Now I just see the LV sale.


----------



## BeenBurned

KOB0926 said:


> all you have to do is put the handbag style into the search bar on Amazon and you will find the listing. Since you take issue with me, I'm not inclined to do the work for you....


Actually, I'd already done that. And the only listing for "Louis Vuitton GM Turenne" does NOT show the "same fake receipt" you claim was also shown in the Tradesy seller's listing. There's just a single picture of the bag.


----------



## jmc3007

The coupon codes are SPRING20/50/150 respectively on purchases $300/500/1000.  still work, I just tried them.


----------



## KOB0926

I used the term outraged loosely. Life is too short for me to get really angry over a handbag... I would not have paid anyone for that bag. It is the principles and I would have made them sue me.... for real. I know you don't know me, but that is the truth. It might drive my husband crazy that I'm willing to spend my money for something like that... but if push came to shove I would have been willing to take the chance that Tradesy would not have gone to court as they would have seen the bag was fake well before it came to that. Like I said all they had to do was look at the listing pictures.  I have read everything you have written, but the simple fact is if anyone in management or authentication at Tradesy would have taken the time and given me the courtesy of looking at the pictures in her listing they would have told PayPal to have me send the bag back and they would reimburse my account. They did not do that. I don't know much about this site, but I will try to upload a file with the screen shot of the Amazon listing I took for my case and you can see the listing I'm talking about. There are actually 7 pictures on the Amazon listing and I took a screen shot of the receipt, You can see the supposed address in Paris of the store and the sales person's name.... K Yan S.  At least there is an upside to all of this, with technology there is always a trail... and I'm learning a lot!


----------



## Freak4Coach

KOB0926 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sorry that this happened to you and I can understand your frustration. I have not dealt with a situation exactly like yours but I have found Tradesy a little difficult to deal with at times.
> 
> I'm a little confused about your situation. The return process for Tradesy is pretty simple  - click the return button and indicate the reason. Tradesy provides the return shipping label. I have used this for an authentic item that turned out not to work for me. I got a site credit as their rules indicated that I would. Fine, I bought something else. I have also used it for a fake. I too knew it was fake as soon as I got it. I followed the process I stated above plus I took pictures of the item before I sent it back.  It went smoothly and I got my refund as their rules indicated I would in a case like this. The seller got banned from selling on Tradesy. Now I know not everyone has had this experience but this was mine.
> 
> 
> So back to why I'm confused - did you or did you not attempt the Tradesy return process? If not, why? I'm not attacking you here. Just curious...


----------



## KOB0926

BeenBurned said:


> Actually, I'd already done that. And the only listing for "Louis Vuitton GM Turenne" does NOT show the "same fake receipt" you claim was also shown in the Tradesy seller's listing. There's just a single picture of the bag.




I've never created an album or posted a picture on this site but I just created an album and posted the screen shot I told you I had taken. I'd be interested to know if you can find it or see it....


----------



## ThisVNchick

KOB0926 said:


> x.



Yes, I am a seller, but what does that have anything to do with it? 

This has nothing to do with loving handbags. You always run the risk of buying a fake anytime you buy outside of the boutique. That is just a fact. I read your response about your experience with The Real Real. Believe it or not, I've authenticated Dior handbags from that site that turned out to be fakes. There's also Fashionphile, a super well known high-end consignment shop that guarantees 100% authentic items. Oh but guess what, I've also authenticated multiple Lady Dior bags that were fake from there too. So just because you've had a good experience with one particular site (to your knowledge) doesn't mean it has a clean track record. There is no guarantee with any site. Sometimes you're lucky, sometimes you're not.

I'm sorry but I don't see how you can hold a site solely responsible when you are to blame as well. You are the buyer, you should do some homework on the item that you're buying before you buy it. If you're unsure, why not get the item authenticated prior to purchase to save yourself the hassle? If there aren't enough pictures to authenticate, ask the seller to provide more. If he/she doesn't cooperate, move on.  The seller of your item has been suspended and is no longer on Tradesy. So not only is the listing gone, the seller is gone as well for breaking the rules of the site. So the site has taken some action to your cause. 

If you think you can bring down the site, I'm sorry but that is wishful thinking (and that has been my point from the beginning). You don't think eBay has sold tons of fakes before and had plenty of pissed off consumers complain to various gov't agencies? Oh guess what? They're still in business after 2 decades of allowing various fakes on their selling platform.


----------



## KOB0926

Freak4Coach said:


> KOB0926 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sorry that this happened to you and I can understand your frustration. I have not dealt with a situation exactly like yours but I have found Tradesy a little difficult to deal with at times.
> 
> I'm a little confused about your situation. The return process for Tradesy is pretty simple  - click the return button and indicate the reason. Tradesy provides the return shipping label. I have used this for an authentic item that turned out not to work for me. I got a site credit as their rules indicated that I would. Fine, I bought something else. I have also used it for a fake. I too knew it was fake as soon as I got it. I followed the process I stated above plus I took pictures of the item before I sent it back.  It went smoothly and I got my refund as their rules indicated I would in a case like this. The seller got banned from selling on Tradesy. Now I know not everyone has had this experience but this was mine.
> 
> 
> So back to why I'm confused - did you or did you not attempt the Tradesy return process? If not, why? I'm not attacking you here. Just curious...
> 
> 
> 
> I did attempt to communicate with Tradesy and when I found out what their authentication process was and saw all of the negative comments about their site credit I no longer trusted them. I gave them two options. If I sent the bag back and they deemed it authentic, I wanted them to send the bag back to me. If they deemed the bag fake, give me my money back. I had no interest in them deeming the bag real and offering me a site credit.  I wanted a new without tags LV GM Turenne handbag. They choose not to do this. I am not going to let any retail site promise authenticity when they have no idea what their sellers are doing, and then have the control to determine whether I get a site credit or not....I will no longer buy anything from a website that acts as a cover for independent sellers. I thought Tradesy authenticated and stood behind every bag they sold. I would not buy a LV on Ebay and I certainly won't be buying anything from Tradesy again.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> Actually, I'd already done that. And the only listing for "Louis Vuitton GM Turenne" does NOT show the "same fake receipt" you claim was also shown in the Tradesy seller's listing. There's just a single picture of the bag.



That seller had terrible pictures for ALL of her listings. Buyers buying on a whim in hopes that they get an authentic bag. *sigh* They don't do the proper research or take the proper precautionary measures and then come on here hoping to get some sympathy. I don't get it.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm curious KOB0926.

Maybe there's a very reasonable explanation for this but according to the following post you made on February 18, you'd already purchased the same bag from Neiman Marcus and the size was perfect as was everything else about the transaction. 

So why would you have purchased another on Tradesy nearly a month later? 




KOB0926 said:


> I totally agree. Neiman Marcus is a dream to  work with on designer handbags. I have found them to be extremely polite  when showing the bags and when returning. *I recently purchased a LV  Turenee GM bag* and they brought out three different bags for me to  choose from before I made my final decision. I guess they knew I was  serious as I had printed out my wish list and had numbered my choices  1-3. Turenee, Phenix MM and Segur. By number three I was sold! I  actually preferred the look of the other bags, but size was the deciding  factor as I was seeking a large bag. I actually took my purse organizer  and measuring tape out and they were patient and extremely kind. Even  offered to let me stick my organizer in the smaller bags... I declined  out of respect (OK awe... for the bags) they were so new, unless I was  pretty sure I was purchasing I did not want to handle too much. Another  time I ordered a Prada on line and it was too small and when I returned  it they showed me a Balenciaga and I ended up not getting anything and  they were still extremely generous with their time and very  polite.


----------



## KOB0926

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, I am a seller, but what does that have anything to do with it?
> 
> This has nothing to do with loving handbags. You always run the risk of buying a fake anytime you buy outside of the boutique. That is just a fact. I read your response about your experience with The Real Real. Believe it or not, I've authenticated Dior handbags from that site that turned out to be fakes. There's also Fashionphile, a super well known high-end consignment shop that guarantees 100% authentic items. Oh but guess what, I've also authenticated multiple Lady Dior bags that were fake from there too. So just because you've had a good experience with one particular site (to your knowledge) doesn't mean it has a clean track record. There is no guarantee with any site. Sometimes you're lucky, sometimes you're not.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't see how you can hold a site solely responsible when you are to blame as well. You are the buyer, you should do some homework on the item that you're buying before you buy it. If you're unsure, why not get the item authenticated prior to purchase to save yourself the hassle? If there aren't enough pictures to authenticate, ask the seller to provide more. If he/she doesn't cooperate, move on.  The seller of your item has been suspended and is no longer on Tradesy. So not only is the listing gone, the seller is gone as well for breaking the rules of the site. So the site has taken some action to your cause.
> 
> If you think you can bring down the site, I'm sorry but that is wishful thinking (and that has been my point from the beginning). You don't think eBay has sold tons of fakes before and had plenty of pissed off consumers complain to various gov't agencies? Oh guess what? They're still in business after 2 decades of allowing various fakes on their selling platform.


It's obvious you are a seller as you are more concerned with defending this counterfeit trafficker than making sure you sell on legit sites. I don't think I can bring down this site... or sellers such as yourself who don't seem to care about the company you keep. But then again if you can make a quick buck authenticating bags, why should you care. You'd be out of business.  But, I can and will report them to government agencies. I plan on posting my experience with them wherever I can. If I save one unsuspecting buyer from falling for their scam, then I will be happy!  I will say, I'd like to see criminal charges get pressed against the seller... I do not believe for one minute she thought she was sending me an authentic bag. I find it interesting that you want to "prove" other sites sell fake bags... I could care less what you have authenticated. I'm not sure why you feel the need to defend any bottom feeder criminal selling fake handbags, but that's your issue not mine....  AS far as doing my homework, when a retailer posts a promise that every item is authenticate, I take that seriously. I also only use PayPal or my credit card so I have buyers protection... Oh, and who are you to tell me what is my responsibility and that I am to blame? You sound pretty shady yourself..... Just sayin......


----------



## Freak4Coach

KOB0926 said:


> Freak4Coach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did attempt to communicate with Tradesy and when I found out what their authentication process was and saw all of the negative comments about their site credit I no longer trusted them. I gave them two options. If I sent the bag back and they deemed it authentic, I wanted them to send the bag back to me. If they deemed the bag fake, give me my money back. I had no interest in them deeming the bag real and offering me a site credit.  I wanted a new without tags LV GM Turenne handbag. They choose not to do this. I am not going to let any retail site promise authenticity when they have no idea what their sellers are doing, and then have the control to determine whether I get a site credit or not....I will no longer buy anything from a website that acts as a cover for independent sellers. I thought Tradesy authenticated and stood behind every bag they sold. I would not buy a LV on Ebay and I certainly won't be buying anything from Tradesy again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do guarantee authenticity - just not in the way you thought they did. And they will do what you were asking. I sold an LV bag and the buyer wanted to confirm it was authentic. She initiated the return as I explained but indicated she wanted it back if it was authentic. She sent the bag to Tradesy and they (or should I say ****************** - the company you used) confirmed it was authentic so they sent the bag back to her. Tradesy paid for the shipping both ways.
> 
> And I wouldn't buy from a company I didn't trust either...
Click to expand...


----------



## EGBDF

KOB0926 said:


> It's obvious you are a seller as you are more concerned with defending this counterfeit trafficker than making sure you sell on legit sites. I don't think I can bring down this site... or sellers such as yourself who don't seem to care about the company you keep. But then again if you can make a quick buck authenticating bags, why should you care. You'd be out of business.  But, I can and will report them to government agencies. I plan on posting my experience with them wherever I can. If I save one unsuspecting buyer from falling for their scam, then I will be happy!  I will say, I'd like to see criminal charges get pressed against the seller... I do not believe for one minute she thought she was sending me an authentic bag. I find it interesting that you want to "prove" other sites sell fake bags... I could care less what you have authenticated. I'm not sure why you feel the need to defend any bottom feeder criminal selling fake handbags, but that's your issue not mine....  AS far as doing my homework, when a retailer posts a promise that every item is authenticate, I take that seriously. I also only use PayPal or my credit card so I have buyers protection... Oh, and who are you to tell me what is my responsibility and that I am to blame? You sound pretty shady yourself..... Just sayin......



every
post 
so
full
of
drama


----------



## KOB0926

BeenBurned said:


> I'm curious KOB0926.
> 
> Maybe there's a very reasonable explanation for this but according to the following post you made on February 18, you'd already purchased the same bag from Neiman Marcus and the size was perfect as was everything else about the transaction.
> 
> So why would you have purchased another on Tradesy nearly a month later?




There is a very reasonable explanation and although it is none of your business, I don't mind sharing it with you. It was going to be a gift for my God daughter. The Tradesy bag was supposed to be new without tags. Never used. When my GD who is also my niece saw my bag and loved it, I wanted to get her one for her birthday which is on 4/19. But I didn't want to spend full price. Maybe a little cheap of me, but it is what it is.   I hope that satisfies your curiosity.....


----------



## BeenBurned

KOB0926 said:


> It's obvious you are a seller as you are more concerned with defending this counterfeit trafficker than making sure you sell on legit sites. I don't think I can bring down this site... or sellers such as yourself who don't seem to care about the company you keep.* But then again if you can make a quick buck authenticating bags, why should you care. You'd be out of business.*


Those of us who authenticate here (check out all the AT - authenticate this - threads) don't "make quick bucks" doing it. 

We get absolutely nothing from TPF. We aren't compensated monetarily and are often abused by posters who don't like the responses they get. 

The ONLY reason those of us who help do so is to help buyers get authentic items or weed out fakes and to help sellers either verify that they're listing genuine items or to help them in cases of false "fake" accusations. 

And if you spend some time reading the ebay forum, you'll find that many of us who you are accusing of defending a seller or site where fake items are listed are passionate in our attempts to do the opposite of what you're accusing us of!


----------



## BeenBurned

KOB0926 said:


> There is a very reasonable explanation and although it is none of your business, I don't mind sharing it with you. It was going to be a gift for my God daughter. The Tradesy bag was supposed to be new without tags. Never used. When my GD who is also my niece saw my bag and loved it, I wanted to get her one for her birthday which is on 4/19. But I didn't want to spend full price. Maybe a little cheap of me, but it is what it is.   I hope that satisfies your curiosity.....


If you're as enlightened about designer items as you claim to be, are you not aware that Louis Vuitton doesn't discount, doesn't have outlets, their bags are never on sale and they don't sell to wholesale suppliers. 

Any new Louis Vuitton item is ONLY sold at full price. 

So why would a seller have a new item and sell it at a loss. Add in shipping, website and sellers' time, does it make sense that they'd sell at a loss? 

So wouldn't your radar have been raised that this person is losing money on her new items?


----------



## KOB0926

Freak4Coach said:


> KOB0926 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do guarantee authenticity - just not in the way you thought they did. And they will do what you were asking. I sold an LV bag and the buyer wanted to confirm it was authentic. She initiated the return as I explained but indicated she wanted it back if it was authentic. She sent the bag to Tradesy and they (or should I say ****************** - the company you used) confirmed it was authentic so they sent the bag back to her. Tradesy paid for the shipping both ways.
> 
> And I wouldn't buy from a company I didn't trust either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them to do exactly that and I received a canned response from them and they did not address my specific questions.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> If you're as enlightened about designer items as you claim to be, are you not aware that Louis Vuitton doesn't discount, doesn't have outlets, their bags are never on sale and they don't sell to wholesale suppliers.
> 
> Any new Louis Vuitton item is ONLY sold at full price.
> 
> So why would a seller have a new item and sell it at a loss. Add in shipping, website and sellers' time, does it make sense that they'd sell at a loss?
> 
> So wouldn't your radar have been raised that this person is losing money on her new items?



If you read her previous posts, all of the LV bags she's purchased on Tradesy have turned out to be fakes. Her "expertise" in designer bags has no credibility. 

I think there is a troll in our midst.


----------



## Freak4Coach

KOB0926 said:


> Freak4Coach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them to do exactly that and I received a canned response from them and they did not address my specific questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what they wouldn't have addressed based on what you've said here. The process is pretty cut and dried based on my experience. Anyway, good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> If you read her previous posts, all of the LV bags she's purchased on Tradesy have turned out to be fakes. Her "expertise" in designer bags has no credibility.
> 
> I think there is a troll in our midst.


Very interesting. 

I have a theory but it wouldn't be popular with some people so at this time, it's not being posted publicly.


----------



## KOB0926

BeenBurned said:


> If you're as enlightened about designer items as you claim to be, are you not aware that Louis Vuitton doesn't discount, doesn't have outlets, their bags are never on sale and they don't sell to wholesale suppliers.
> 
> Any new Louis Vuitton item is ONLY sold at full price.
> 
> So why would a seller have a new item and sell it at a loss. Add in shipping, website and sellers' time, does it make sense that they'd sell at a loss?
> 
> So wouldn't your radar have been raised that this person is losing money on her new items?



You are correct. I also know LV gives employees discounts and they can sell bags to friends who can sell for them or have the friend list the bag for them. I also know that there are people who get bags for gifts and don't like them and resell them. I have a girlfriend who has received LV's for gifts, didn't like them and held on to them for a while as to not hurt her boyfriends feelings and then sold them after they broke up... they were practically brand new..... I know someone who has a bag in their closet right now that they have never carried yet would not get rid of it because their mom gave it to them and she is dead.... Ive seen the bag, it is ugly and I would not carry it either. So more to your point, I honestly did think the bag was authenticated, considering Tradesy's promise.  I believed they were a legit retailer, I did not know they did not authenticate the bags before they were sold. I did not know that the sellers sold them out of their homes...  and because the bag was almost $1500, it was only $335.00 less than retail,  I really believed it to be an authenticate bag. Whether you believe that or not, I don't care. I'm not going to respond to you anymore because it is obvious to me at this point you are out to prove something and no matter what I say you will continue to question me like I am a liar, like I did something wrong. It seems you dislike the fact that I am calling Tradesy out.... you have an agenda and I don't trust you. I also have an agenda and that is to spread the word about Tradesy and their illicit business practices.  End of my discussion with you.


----------



## BeenBurned

KOB0926 said:


> You are correct. I also know LV gives employees discounts and they can sell bags to friends who can sell for them or have the friend list the bag for them. I also know that there are people who get bags for gifts and don't like them and resell them. I have a girlfriend who has received LV's for gifts, didn't like them and held on to them for a while as to not hurt her boyfriends feelings and then sold them after they broke up... they were practically brand new..... I know someone who has a bag in their closet right now that they have never carried yet would not get rid of it because their mom gave it to them and she is dead.... Ive seen the bag, it is ugly and I would not carry it either. So more to your point, I honestly did think the bag was authenticated, considering Tradesy's promise.*  I believed they were a legit retailer,* I did not know they did not authenticate the bags before they were sold. I did not know that the sellers sold them out of their homes...  and because the bag was almost $1500, it was only $335.00 less than retail,  I really believed it to be an authenticate bag. Whether you believe that or not, I don't care. I'm not going to respond to you anymore because it is obvious to me at this point you are out to prove something and no matter what I say you will continue to question me like I am a liar, like I did something wrong. It seems you dislike the fact that I am calling Tradesy out.... you have an agenda and I don't trust you. I also have an agenda and that is to spread the word about Tradesy and their illicit business practices.  End of my discussion with you.


Again, Tradesy is NOT a retailer. They're a webiste with individual sellers, some of whom are honest and some of whom are not honest. 

As for the "gifts," in my authenticating experience (and I have more than a bit), 75% of "gifts," estate sale purchases, items from exes, etc. are fake.


----------



## Freak4Coach

KOB0926 said:


> You are correct. I also know LV gives employees discounts and they can sell bags to friends who can sell for them or have the friend list the bag for them. I also know that there are people who get bags for gifts and don't like them and resell them. I have a girlfriend who has received LV's for gifts, didn't like them and held on to them for a while as to not hurt her boyfriends feelings and then sold them after they broke up... they were practically brand new..... I know someone who has a bag in their closet right now that they have never carried yet would not get rid of it because their mom gave it to them and she is dead.... Ive seen the bag, it is ugly and I would not carry it either. So more to your point, I honestly did think the bag was authenticated, considering Tradesy's promise.  I believed they were a legit retailer, I did not know they did not authenticate the bags before they were sold. *I did not know that the sellers sold them out of their homes...*  and because the bag was almost $1500, it was only $335.00 less than retail,  I really believed it to be an authenticate bag. Whether you believe that or not, I don't care. I'm not going to respond to you anymore because it is obvious to me at this point you are out to prove something and no matter what I say you will continue to question me like I am a liar, like I did something wrong. It seems you dislike the fact that I am calling Tradesy out.... you have an agenda and I don't trust you. I also have an agenda and that is to spread the word about Tradesy and their illicit business practices.  End of my discussion with you.



Then you didn't research the company very well or at all before buying off the site. The highlighted text above is very clear in the FAQ section on the company's website.  The FAQs also addresses how they handle authenticity - including how you can have it sent back to you if it's deemed authentic. I'm not siding with Tradesy.  I'm simply pointing out that some of the responsibility lies with you - any buyer is responsible for research PRIOR to making a purchase.  And you didn't do that based on what you've posted here.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i just turned on my vacation button, which is a nice feature... but all of my listings are now dead - thy cannot be added to a bag. i suppose because i wouldn't be able to confirm/ship in a timely manner. i wish it was a bit similar to ebay... you can put yourself on vacation, but people can still buy, with the understanding of a shipping delay. i'm just bummed b/c i see they are having a spring sale with the 200 off.


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> So weird... it was there this morning!!!!! I dont see it either. It was $50 off of $500. then $150 off of $1000.....


Tradesy just copped to an oops, they released the codes one day early, it wasn't supposed to be until tomorrow but they work now so we get 2 days.


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> Tradesy just copped to an oops, they released the codes one day early, it wasn't supposed to be until tomorrow but they work now so we get 2 days.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Tradesy just copped to an oops, they released the codes one day early, it wasn't supposed to be until tomorrow but they work now so we get 2 days.


It's an exclusive early access because I'm such a special customer. Didn't you get the email?


----------



## Seun Soth

OCWifey said:


> Here they are! They are both gorgeous! I just had to get the DA too....I've been lusting over it for quite some time now. It's perfect for the spring/summer here in Cali.



Nice!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## OCWifey

freak4coach said:


> then you didn't research the company very well or at all before buying off the site. The highlighted text above is very clear in the faq section on the company's website.  The faqs also addresses how they handle authenticity - including how you can have it sent back to you if it's deemed authentic. I'm not siding with tradesy.  I'm simply pointing out that some of the responsibility lies with you - any buyer is responsible for research prior to making a purchase.  And you didn't do that based on what you've posted here.



+1


----------



## OCWifey

Well this This thread has been busy! 

Sooooo yeah..... Tradsey coupon, looking forward to it!


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just turned on my vacation button, which is a nice feature... but all of my listings are now dead - thy cannot be added to a bag. i suppose because i wouldn't be able to confirm/ship in a timely manner. i wish it was a bit similar to ebay... you can put yourself on vacation, but people can still buy, with the understanding of a shipping delay. i'm just bummed b/c i see they are having a spring sale with the 200 off.



I've had a couple of sales on eBay (ages ago) where I was on travel for school and I wouldn't be able to ship in a timely manner. Even with that "vacation mode" on, people still bought it and expected me to ship. I had two buyers dinged me for not shipping on time. They told me that if I couldn't ship, I shouldn't have the listings up. Turns out, they're right. Even with the notice up, if you don't ship in time, eBay holds you accountable. I called CS and they told me that sometimes buyers can be a PITA and demand it knowing it can't be fulfilled but it's still within their rights to do so. The only way to truly be on vacation with no consequences is to removed all listings- lose all my watchers etc... 

Sometimes I still wonder if those buyers purchased my item on purpose to have my account dinged...


----------



## GemsBerry

Last night I got email with promos. Tradesy reduced the amount, used to be 25/75/200 off, now it's 20/50/150 off.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I've had a couple of sales on eBay (ages ago) where I was on travel for school and I wouldn't be able to ship in a timely manner. Even with that "vacation mode" on, people still bought it and expected me to ship. I had two buyers dinged me for not shipping on time. They told me that if I couldn't ship, I shouldn't have the listings up. Turns out, they're right. Even with the notice up, if you don't ship in time, eBay holds you accountable. I called CS and they told me that sometimes buyers can be a PITA and demand it knowing it can't be fulfilled but it's still within their rights to do so. The only way to truly be on vacation with no consequences is to removed all listings- lose all my watchers etc...
> 
> Sometimes I still wonder if those buyers purchased my item on purpose to have my account dinged...


On ebay it is just a message. Sometimes I'll see it on brand new listings and I wonder why the seller set up listings to start while she was gone. You only have access to the message if you have a store so I've never used it. 

What bothers me is if I'm going somewhere just for a few days, on ebay, I'll have to remove my listings just in case someone buys something and I won't be able to ship on time. Then when I relist them when I return, I have to use up more of my precious free listings. Also on ebay, I have to stop selling a week or two before I leave, just in case I have any returns or buyer problems.

Maybe the vacation mode is just an easy way to remove all your listings temporarily without having to do them one by one.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> Last night I got email with promos. Tradesy reduced the amount, used to be 25/75/200 off, now it's 20/50/150 off.



I just feel lucky that the code will apply to my closet. Trades doesn't put anything in my closet on sale anymore.


----------



## EGBDF

Has anyone shipped to a freight forwarder? Is your item marked delivered when it is delivered to the freight forwarder's address?


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> Has anyone shipped to a freight forwarder? Is your item marked delivered when it is delivered to the freight forwarder's address?



I shipped once, the address was weird so I confirmed it with the buyer who turned out to be from Middle east. I used my label - signature confirmation is a must in this case. once it was delivered (and signed) I got payed. what happens next is a private business between forwarder and the customer.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Last night I got email with promos. Tradesy reduced the amount, used to be 25/75/200 off, now it's 20/50/150 off.


They cut the amounts a while back, after the November sale as I recalled.   Subsidies do come to an end at some point, I guess they have to reduce their cash burn rate or risk going under. Am grateful that they're around to provide an alternate platform to eBay.


----------



## katlun

EGBDF said:


> Has anyone shipped to a freight forwarder? Is your item marked delivered when it is delivered to the freight forwarder's address?



I just got asked if I ship to Canada today, I emailed Tradesy and they told me the buyer needs to use a freight forwardering company. 

i never asked how payment would happen, that is a good question, because Tradesy pays when buyer recieves the item.


----------



## love2sh0p

katlun said:


> I just got asked if I ship to Canada today, I emailed Tradesy and they told me the buyer needs to use a freight forwardering company.
> 
> i never asked how payment would happen, that is a good question, because Tradesy pays when buyer recieves the item.



I shipped to one once. When it arrived to the freight forwarding company my funds were released.


----------



## love2sh0p

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just turned on my vacation button, which is a nice feature... but all of my listings are now dead - thy cannot be added to a bag. i suppose because i wouldn't be able to confirm/ship in a timely manner. i wish it was a bit similar to ebay... you can put yourself on vacation, but people can still buy, with the understanding of a shipping delay. i'm just bummed b/c i see they are having a spring sale with the 200 off.



you can always leave your closet on and when someone makes a purchase, there is a box where you can message them before you confirm the sale. 9x out of 10 buyers are fine with the wait I've noticed.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> I shipped once, the address was weird so I confirmed it with the buyer who turned out to be from Middle east. I used my label - signature confirmation is a must in this case. once it was delivered (and signed) I got payed. what happens next is a private business between forwarder and the customer.





katlun said:


> I just got asked if I ship to Canada today, I emailed Tradesy and they told me the buyer needs to use a freight forwardering company.
> 
> i never asked how payment would happen, that is a good question, because Tradesy pays when buyer recieves the item.





love2sh0p said:


> I shipped to one once. When it arrived to the freight forwarding company my funds were released.



Thanks for the replies. It sounds fine then. I wonder how Tradesy handles returns from buyers outside the US.


----------



## love2sh0p

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for the replies. It sounds fine then. I wonder how Tradesy handles returns from buyers outside the US.



Prob store credit I guess? must be hard with the 4 day return policy, I'm sure that it takes at least a week for them to receive the item once the forwarding company gets the item. I read on this forum that they were pretty generous in extending the return policy if they are willing to take store credit.


----------



## EGBDF

love2sh0p said:


> Prob store credit I guess? must be hard with the 4 day return policy, I'm sure that it takes at least a week for them to receive the item once the forwarding company gets the item. I read on this forum that they were pretty generous in extending the return policy if they are willing to take store credit.



Yes, the 4 day policy seems unreasonable for those buyers, but I wonder if Tradesy pays the return shipping?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Yes, the 4 day policy seems unreasonable for those buyers, but I wonder if Tradesy pays the return shipping?


Probably not. They would pay return shipping from the delivery address, which would be the freight forwarder's address.


----------



## ledobe

FWIW, I contacted Tradesy about the "Make an Offer" issue.  I wanted them to confirm that my (very few) items had the offer tab because I've had more offers than sales and I'd like to know that I can refer them to click on the tab to make an official offer.  I also recommended that they make it clearer that offers are available, either when they open the "contact seller" dialogue or by making it a separate button.  

They answered the first question but no response about the second. I have mixed feelings about making it obvious that they can make an offer, but I'm also tired of people requesting price changes, a couple of which I would have accepted as an offer, then disappearing.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Changes I noticed today ... 3/29 lol: It looks like shipping and selling price is combined again? and it says "free shipping both ways"? Yayy I am so happy. This makes it so much easier then having to explain shipping costs!! Change two: Looks like the Chat option is back up on the contact us area!! Thank goodness....!! I tested it out today and got a reply in just a few minutes. No more 20 minute hold times during the middle of my work day hehe


----------



## AnnaFreud

I have a dilemma I'm hoping someone could help me with. A few days ago I got an offer for an item. We negotiated a price and settled on one about $20 less than my listed price. It's an LV SLG that I bought on Tradesy, used, and am now reselling. I told the buyer to let me know when she was ready to purchase and I would edit my listing. Instead she bought it and asked that I refund the difference to her PayPal. Am I correct to assume it's against Tradesy policy to exchange PayPal info? Should I just cancel the sale and have her repurchase? The item is marked sold in my closet but I haven't gotten the email to confirm yet.


----------



## NANI1972

AnnaFreud said:


> I have a dilemma I'm hoping someone could help me with. A few days ago I got an offer for an item. We negotiated a price and settled on one about $20 less than my listed price. It's an LV SLG that I bought on Tradesy, used, and am now reselling. I told the buyer to let me know when she was ready to purchase and I would edit my listing. Instead she bought it and asked that I refund the difference to her PayPal. Am I correct to assume it's against Tradesy policy to exchange PayPal info? Should I just cancel the sale and have her repurchase? The item is marked sold in my closet but I haven't gotten the email to confirm yet.




In my opinion you should not refund her because it's not actually your PayPal account that deposited the money into it's Tradsey's,  I would either tell her to contact customer service for Tradsey if she cannot get a resolution that way I would cancel the purchase relist and have her repurchase.


----------



## bernz84

AnnaFreud said:


> I have a dilemma I'm hoping someone could help me with. A few days ago I got an offer for an item. We negotiated a price and settled on one about $20 less than my listed price. It's an LV SLG that I bought on Tradesy, used, and am now reselling. I told the buyer to let me know when she was ready to purchase and I would edit my listing. Instead she bought it and asked that I refund the difference to her PayPal. Am I correct to assume it's against Tradesy policy to exchange PayPal info? Should I just cancel the sale and have her repurchase? The item is marked sold in my closet but I haven't gotten the email to confirm yet.



I would cancel her purchase. That buyer sounds like too much trouble, she already sounds like a pain for negotiating the price on Tradesy.

As a side note, I love Tradesy! Way better than using Fashionphile!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

AnnaFreud said:


> I have a dilemma I'm hoping someone could help me with. A few days ago I got an offer for an item. We negotiated a price and settled on one about $20 less than my listed price. It's an LV SLG that I bought on Tradesy, used, and am now reselling. I told the buyer to let me know when she was ready to purchase and I would edit my listing. Instead she bought it and asked that I refund the difference to her PayPal. Am I correct to assume it's against Tradesy policy to exchange PayPal info? Should I just cancel the sale and have her repurchase? The item is marked sold in my closet but I haven't gotten the email to confirm yet.



but what if she wants to return it and claims it's not as described? don't refund her, actually you can't even send email addresses, attachments or links in Tradesy message system, you can't exchange PayPal info. 
I would cancel and ask her to repurchase. if she doesn't want it it's better to steer clear.


----------



## aga5

AnnaFreud said:


> I have a dilemma I'm hoping someone could help me with. A few days ago I got an offer for an item. We negotiated a price and settled on one about $20 less than my listed price. It's an LV SLG that I bought on Tradesy, used, and am now reselling. I told the buyer to let me know when she was ready to purchase and I would edit my listing. Instead she bought it and asked that I refund the difference to her PayPal. Am I correct to assume it's against Tradesy policy to exchange PayPal info? Should I just cancel the sale and have her repurchase? The item is marked sold in my closet but I haven't gotten the email to confirm yet.




I would not do anything outside of Tradesy, I imagine if you do you loose all protections offered by them, not to mention if the seller files a claim against you in PayPal all the money will come out of your account.  I always find the buyers with the creative ways to be scamsters more often than not.


----------



## whateve

I sold a small item last night with 7 minutes left for the coupon. I think someone was looking for something cheap to get her up to the coupon limit.


----------



## AnnaFreud

NANI1972 said:


> In my opinion you should not refund her because it's not actually your PayPal account that deposited the money into it's Tradsey's,  I would either tell her to contact customer service for Tradsey if she cannot get a resolution that way I would cancel the purchase relist and have her repurchase.







bernz84 said:


> I would cancel her purchase. That buyer sounds like too much trouble, she already sounds like a pain for negotiating the price on Tradesy.
> 
> As a side note, I love Tradesy! Way better than using Fashionphile!!!







GemsBerry said:


> but what if she wants to return it and claims it's not as described? don't refund her, actually you can't even send email addresses, attachments or links in Tradesy message system, you can't exchange PayPal info.
> 
> I would cancel and ask her to repurchase. if she doesn't want it it's better to steer clear.







aga5 said:


> I would not do anything outside of Tradesy, I imagine if you do you loose all protections offered by them, not to mention if the seller files a claim against you in PayPal all the money will come out of your account.  I always find the buyers with the creative ways to be scamsters more often than not.




Thank you for your input! I called Tradesy and they confirmed I should cancel and have her repurchase. Buyer said she's still interested so we shall see if she follows through.


----------



## whateve

Is there a way to relist something that sold? I have more than one. There is an edit button, but it doesn't work. Do I have to create a new listing from scratch?

By the way, that is one thing that annoys me about Tradesy. On Ebay, I always copy one of my existing listings so I don't have to fill in everything every time.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Is there a way to relist something that sold? I have more than one. There is an edit button, but it doesn't work. Do I have to create a new listing from scratch?
> 
> By the way, that is one thing that annoys me about Tradesy. On Ebay, I always copy one of my existing listings so I don't have to fill in everything every time.



Have you tried the Sell Yours button? Towards the bottom of the page, above the Report This Item button.


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Changes I noticed today ... 3/29 lol: It looks like shipping and selling price is combined again? and it says "free shipping both ways"? Yayy I am so happy. This makes it so much easier then having to explain shipping costs!! Change two: Looks like the Chat option is back up on the contact us area!! Thank goodness....!! I tested it out today and got a reply in just a few minutes. No more 20 minute hold times during the middle of my work day hehe


on 3/31 Tradesy went back again to the older format of list price+shipping separately.  glad to see the chat option still available though.  on the app though it's one price showing.


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> on 3/31 Tradesy went back again to the older format of list price+shipping separately.  glad to see the chat option still available though.  on the app though it's one price showing.



I think what people see is different for different accounts. I had a week or so where every listing I looked at had separate shipping. Now for the past week everything I look at has the total price with no separate shipping cost shown.
I haven't had the chat option for quite a while.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Have you tried the Sell Yours button? Towards the bottom of the page, above the Report This Item button.


Thanks. It only transfers a little of the same information. You have to upload the photos and write the description again. 


jmc3007 said:


> on 3/31 Tradesy went back again to the older format of list price+shipping separately.  glad to see the chat option still available though.  on the app though it's one price showing.


I've never seen it separated.


----------



## uadjit

I swear half the time I look the shipping is separated and half the time it isn't. I've given up worrying about it for now.


----------



## GemsBerry

uadjit said:


> I swear half the time I look the shipping is separated and half the time it isn't. I've given up worrying about it for now.



+1 
it was separated few hours ago and now it's "free shipping" again.


----------



## montana_patina

uadjit said:


> I swear half the time I look the shipping is separated and half the time it isn't. I've given up worrying about it for now.




I know! It changes by the hour but I really wish they'd leave the number included in the total and be done with it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I wonder if it's different on a PC vs. MAC? I know some members have claimed that it was back as one on their computer, but definitely on mine (MAC), it's been separate for the last 5 days, no changes. On the mobile APP however, it has one changed once and now is showing one lump sum. 

My only problem is sometimes a member will message me and ask for $10-$20 off a lower priced listing and free shipping but I don't know which format they're looking at! At a lower price point, even low discounts can add up to big losses for sellers.


----------



## bernz84

bernz84 said:


> I would cancel her purchase. That buyer sounds like too much trouble, she already sounds like a pain for negotiating the price on Tradesy.
> 
> As a side note, I love Tradesy! Way better than using Fashionphile!!!



Adding to what I said last time...I love Tradesy. I know it's not perfect, and I wish there weren't fees when withdrawing funds from sale earnings, but I love it. It is perfect for someone like me who gets too nervous to post on ebay. I was able to sell some designer items that I have been meaning to sell and made more money than I expected. Definitely beats going through a consignment, that is for sure!

While Poshmark has the check option (which I like), Tradesy just seems so much better at trying to sell stuff at the price point I want. And maybe this is a bit shallow of me, but I like the box and dustbag that they give you to ship to your buyers. Seems like a nice finishing touch! 

I haven't bought anything through Tradesy, though. Ironically I still feel eBay has much better deals compared to anywhere else.


----------



## Andrea777

I just spent a boat load on tradesy for a lv and hoping she arrives authentic and intact and no open box bs. Sorry worried because I really should be buying anymore bags, but am addicted.


----------



## Andrea777

I paid $35 extra for shipping last week on bag


----------



## whateve

I guess my offer button works. I received an offer for 70% of the price. I wonder if that is the lower limit Tradesy allows.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I guess my offer button works. I received an offer for 70% of the price. I wonder if that is the lower limit Tradesy allows.



It is. I think they state that somewhere on their FAQs or it was written in the email they sent out when the offer button first went into effect.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> It is. I think they state that somewhere on their FAQs or it was written in the email they sent out when the offer button first went into effect.


Thanks. It was 30% off to the penny. I sent her a message with a counter offer but she ignored it. I probably shouldn't have bothered. Mine is already cheaper than most, if not all, others.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Thanks. It was 30% off to the penny. I sent her a message with a counter offer but she ignored it. I probably shouldn't have bothered. Mine is already cheaper than most, if not all, others.



I've never used it before, but I'd assume that if a buyer submitted an offer for 50% off, Tradesy would probably have an automated messaged that said 30% or this amount this is the lowest best fair offer. I can't imagine a buyer actually submitted a perfect 30% off to the very last cent (I would submit my offer to the closest $5/$10 denomination amount). It is most likely computer automated.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I've never used it before, but I'd assume that if a buyer submitted an offer for 50% off, Tradesy would probably have an automated messaged that said 30% or this amount this is the lowest best fair offer. I can't imagine a buyer actually submitted a perfect 30% off to the very last cent (I would submit my offer to the closest $5/$10 denomination amount). It is most likely computer automated.


I don't see the offer button on any listings, so I can't test it out. Only some buyers have the option. Maybe it is like those tip suggestions you see on a restaurant bill: 10%, 15%, etc. so a buyer won't be likely to offer something odd like 12%.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I don't see the offer button on any listings, so I can't test it out. Only some buyers have the option. Maybe it is like those tip suggestions you see on a restaurant bill: 10%, 15%, etc. so a buyer won't be likely to offer something odd like 12%.



The offer option isn't available when I view the page on my mac desktop, but when I use my mobile, it's available. The format of the page is just like eBay. It says you have 3 chances to make an offer. That said, with my money tree running dry, I am in no position to test this option out in case my offer gets accepted LOL!


----------



## whateve

My delivered item now says "Inspection hold until.." Is this the same as escrow? Did they just change the name or is this something different?


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> My delivered item now says "Inspection hold until.." Is this the same as escrow? Did they just change the name or is this something different?


I think so... looks like they just changed the wording from "Escrow" to "Inspection".  everything else still looks the same.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> I think so... looks like they just changed the wording from "Escrow" to "Inspection".  everything else still looks the same.


thanks. I just noticed it today.


----------



## aga5

jmc3007 said:


> I think so... looks like they just changed the wording from "Escrow" to "Inspection".  everything else still looks the same.




One my sales also has an inspection hold on it, the funds were supposed to be available today.  I wonder if this is the buyer questioning either condition or authenticity and has to send item back to Tradesy


----------



## aga5

aga5 said:


> One my sales also has an inspection hold on it, the funds were supposed to be available today.  I wonder if this is the buyer questioning either condition or authenticity and has to send item back to Tradesy




Always makes me so nervous, I know all my items are authentic and I have store receipts for all of them, regardless always a pit in the stomach until Tradesy releases funds.


----------



## whateve

aga5 said:


> One my sales also has an inspection hold on it, the funds were supposed to be available today.  I wonder if this is the buyer questioning either condition or authenticity and has to send item back to Tradesy


My funds are now available so I guess it was just a normal hold. The funds usually don't get released until after exactly 4 days have past, so if it got delivered at 5 PM, they won't get released until after 5  PM on the 4th day.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> My funds are now available so I guess it was just a normal hold. The funds usually don't get released until after exactly 4 days have past, so if it got delivered at 5 PM, they won't get released until after 5  PM on the 4th day.


That is what happens to me. It's always after 7pm for me when funds are released.


----------



## D__B

BeenBurned said:


> For someone who isn't angry, you sure are outraged!
> 
> 
> Actually, according to several of Tradesy's cheerleaders who used to post here (and seemed to be part of Tradesy's admin), ***************** IS the "team of experts" they use on Tradesy.
> 
> (And if you search AF on TPF, there are many posts and threads dedicated to errors they've made, both in deemed fakes as authentic and authentic items are fake. I have no idea about the item you bought; I'm just pointing out some facts that have been documented here.)


Actually that is not true. Tradesy have in house team of authenticators and they use AF only for some bags in disputs when they need 3rd party opinion.


----------



## aga5

whateve said:


> My funds are now available so I guess it was just a normal hold. The funds usually don't get released until after exactly 4 days have past, so if it got delivered at 5 PM, they won't get released until after 5  PM on the 4th day.




My funds got released today too, whew [emoji28]


----------



## aga5

Does anyone know what it means when an item is reserved?


----------



## EGBDF

aga5 said:


> Does anyone know what it means when an item is reserved?



It's probably in someone's shopping cart.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

The make an offer button is back on my computer.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

if someone can tell me... is Penny Lane the Tradesy returns closet? i often see people mention the Tradesy closet but not sure if that one is it?


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> if someone can tell me... is Penny Lane the Tradesy returns closet? i often see people mention the Tradesy closet but not sure if that one is it?



Yep. Penny Lane and Abbey something are their return closets.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> if someone can tell me... is Penny Lane the Tradesy returns closet? i often see people mention the Tradesy closet but not sure if that one is it?


Strawberry Fields too.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> Yep. Penny Lane and Abbey something are their return closets.







BeenBurned said:


> Strawberry Fields too.




Abbey Road is the "Abbey" one.


----------



## BeenBurned

Has Tradesy ever disclosed the reason for their use of Beatles songs?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ThisVNchick said:


> Yep. Penny Lane and Abbey something are their return closets.





BeenBurned said:


> Strawberry Fields too.





nicole0612 said:


> Abbey Road is the "Abbey" one.



thank you!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Anyone else seeing the pick your county option? looks like they are shipping to Canada now


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Anyone else seeing the pick your county option? looks like they are shipping to Canada now



Where do you see that option?

I am back to seeing both the separate shipping and the Make an Offer button.
I really don't like the separate shipping.
And the search function seems to have gotten worse. How can anyone even find anything specific?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Where do you see that option?
> 
> I am back to seeing both the separate shipping and the Make an Offer button.
> I really don't like the separate shipping.
> And the search function seems to have gotten worse. How can anyone even find anything specific?


Ugh! I'm seeing the separate shipping now too. Most are $10 or more. I saw one that said shipping was included. I hate it! Now the price I see isn't the price I pay. That is one thing I hate about ebay - I'll find something at a good price and then find out the shipping is huge.

My listings are still showing $8.50 shipping. I'm afraid to edit them as my shipping price might go up.


----------



## GemsBerry

I just bought something on Tradesy, negotiated shipping with a seller, she didn't know about new $8.50 Tradesy labels  this forum is so helpful! :urock:


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I just bought something on Tradesy, negotiated shipping with a seller, she didn't know about new $8.50 Tradesy labels  this forum is so helpful! :urock:


Now that I'm seeing the shipping separated out, I'm surprised at how few sellers are taking advantage of Tradesy's labels.


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> Ugh! I'm seeing the separate shipping now too. Most are $10 or more. I saw one that said shipping was included. I hate it! Now the price I see isn't the price I pay. That is one thing I hate about ebay - I'll find something at a good price and then find out the shipping is huge.
> 
> My listings are still showing $8.50 shipping. I'm afraid to edit them as my shipping price might go up.



I had one with $15 shipping and it said I was using mine own shipping, I changed that to Tradesy label and it's back to $8.50. So, don't be afraid to change your shipping.  I only ship myself when it's a light weight item that I can ship for less than the $8.50 amount.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Ugh! I'm seeing the separate shipping now too. Most are $10 or more. I saw one that said shipping was included. I hate it! Now the price I see isn't the price I pay. That is one thing I hate about ebay - I'll find something at a good price and then find out the shipping is huge.
> 
> My listings are still showing $8.50 shipping. I'm afraid to edit them as my shipping price might go up.


Desktop version show separate shipping cost but the app is inclusive.  Also the app seems to be missing the Save as Draft function, ugh their developers can be so inept on details.


----------



## rsimo

I like some items on Tradesy but since there is no seller review what happens if U get a fake ?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

rsimo said:


> I like some items on Tradesy but since there is no seller review what happens if U get a fake ?




I only buy from seller who sold at least 10 items. Anyway if you think item might be fake you can request a return. Tradesy will give you a return label and give u full refund if it is fake


----------



## rsimo

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I only buy from seller who sold at least 10 items. Anyway if you think item might be fake you can request a return. Tradesy will give you a return label and give u full refund if it is fake




Thank you !


----------



## luv2run41

katlun said:


> I had one with $15 shipping and it said I was using mine own shipping, I changed that to Tradesy label and it's back to $8.50. So, don't be afraid to change your shipping.  I only ship myself when it's a light weight item that I can ship for less than the $8.50 amount.


 Question: I thought I would try the free printed label (8.50 one) does that mean I can put it on any box going to anywhere?  I sold a neverfull and it is going from NY to CA> I would normally spend about 20.00 to mail something of that size and weight to CA so does the prepaid Tradesy label cover that? I am just nervous there won't be enough postage and signature required etc?
Thank you


----------



## uadjit

luv2run41 said:


> Question: I thought I would try the free printed label (8.50 one) does that mean I can put it on any box going to anywhere?  I sold a neverfull and it is going from NY to CA> I would normally spend about 20.00 to mail something of that size and weight to CA so does the prepaid Tradesy label cover that? I am just nervous there won't be enough postage and signature required etc?
> Thank you



Yes. They give you a label that is paid by them so it doesn't really matter what the actual weight is.


----------



## katlun

luv2run41 said:


> Question: I thought I would try the free printed label (8.50 one) does that mean I can put it on any box going to anywhere?  I sold a neverfull and it is going from NY to CA> I would normally spend about 20.00 to mail something of that size and weight to CA so does the prepaid Tradesy label cover that? I am just nervous there won't be enough postage and signature required etc?
> Thank you



That is the beauty of their label, print it out and you're done 

Well worth the $8.50 to me

And I just had a sale on the other side of the country too, FL to CA

I mailed an item that didn't even weigh 2 lbs last week and it cost me $12.48 to go to CA but sold on Amazon and they only give you a $4.99 shipping credit and take 18% of your sale, painful to sell on Amazon with those fees


----------



## whateve

This seller has items for $0 plus shipping.
https://www.tradesy.com/closet/5568472/
Her closet name is Ela

ETA: I really, really hate the separated shipping! I have to click on each item to see what the real price is!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

$200 off of $1000 purchase... ends at midnight promo code is TOPSHELF


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> $200 off of $1000 purchase... ends at midnight promo code is TOPSHELF




The email I got says it expires tomorrow night on the 18th.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> The email I got says it expires tomorrow night on the 18th.




my email says 4/18 at 12:01am... Wouldn't that mean a minute past midnight today? Lol


----------



## fuzzypill

I'm interested in a bag listed on Tradesy but the pictures the seller posted are all stock photos. The bag is listed New with Tags. Upon messaging the seller, s/he says that they will buy the bag from the boutique once it's purchased because they have "store credit" at the boutique.  Does this sound right?  Has anyone experienced anything like this before?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

fuzzypill said:


> I'm interested in a bag listed on Tradesy but the pictures the seller posted are all stock photos. The bag is listed New with Tags. Upon messaging the seller, s/he says that they will buy the bag from the boutique once it's purchased because they have "store credit" at the boutique.  Does this sound right?  Has anyone experienced anything like this before?  Thanks in advance.




I cant say it sounds right but ive noticed that some of the big sellers have mostly stock photos. Does this seller have a lot of sales? like more then 25? If yes then I would be okay with it... but if its not i would stay away


----------



## BeenBurned

fuzzypill said:


> I'm interested in a bag listed on Tradesy but the pictures the seller posted are all stock photos. The bag is listed New with Tags. Upon messaging the seller, s/he says that they will buy the bag from the boutique once it's purchased because they have "store credit" at the boutique.  Does this sound right?  Has anyone experienced anything like this before?  Thanks in advance.


For a number of reasons, I wouldn't buy a bag from a seller who doesn't have the item readily available.
1. First and foremost, stock photos are the copyrighted property of the company who pays a professional photographer to take the pictures and just about every website has a statement to that effect. It's illegal to infringe on someone else's intellectual property and an ethical seller wouldn't do that.
2. If a seller wants to earn the trust and money of a buyer, she needs to take the time to prepare her own listings and that includes taking clear pictures of the item that the buyer is purchasing. Buyers need to know exactly what to expect.
3. Even if the seller intends of buying an authentic item after the sale, how does she know it'll still be available and not sold out? 

BTW, in Tradesy's own policy, they state that all work (images, text, graphics) but be the seller's own and not infringe on the rights of others so a seller's use of stock photos violates that policy -- See #6:
https://www.tradesy.com/terms/
_You represent and warrant that the User Submission (a) is your own  original work and you own all rights in the User Submission or that you  have all rights in the User Submission necessary to grant the license to  the User Submission contained in this Agreement; (b) will not violate  any third party rights, including any third party intellectual property  rights, privacy rights, moral rights, or other proprietary rights;_

If the seller has a credit, she should buy and item with her credit and list that item!


----------



## AnnaFreud

I sold an item that was delivered on 4/11. Buyer requested a return. In the email that Tradesy sent me, they said that the buyer has until 4/23 to send the item to Tradesy for inspection. I thought buyers only had 4 days? Or is that 4 days to initiate the return but almost 2 weeks to actually return it? That seems kind of ridiculous to me. 

Also, let's say you bought an item on super clearance knowing its value is a lot more. You list the item and price it for 3x as much. Do you list it as new with tags and keep the tag showing how much you paid? Or take the tag off and list it as NWOT? Wondering if the buyer is upset because she paid a lot more than what I originally paid for the item.


----------



## BeenBurned

AnnaFreud said:


> Also, let's say you bought an item on super clearance knowing its value is a lot more. You list the item and price it for 3x as much. Do you list it as new with tags and keep the tag showing how much you paid? Or take the tag off and list it as NWOT? Wondering if the buyer is upset because she paid a lot more than what I originally paid for the item.


Remove tags showing what you paid but if there's an original manufacturer price tag, leave that. Although it makes sense that sellers flip items to make money, buyers get pissy when they think sellers are "gouging."


----------



## ThisVNchick

AnnaFreud said:


> I sold an item that was delivered on 4/11. Buyer requested a return. In the email that Tradesy sent me, they said that the buyer has until 4/23 to send the item to Tradesy for inspection. I thought buyers only had 4 days? Or is that 4 days to initiate the return but almost 2 weeks to actually return it? That seems kind of ridiculous to me.



The return window is 10 days from the day the buyer files a return request! I am with you, it is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## GemsBerry

fuzzypill said:


> I'm interested in a bag listed on Tradesy but the pictures the seller posted are all stock photos. The bag is listed New with Tags. Upon messaging the seller, s/he says that they will buy the bag from the boutique once it's purchased because they have "store credit" at the boutique.  Does this sound right?  Has anyone experienced anything like this before?  Thanks in advance.


I wouldn't even consider it. it's not even legal to list non-existent item.


----------



## GemsBerry

AnnaFreud said:


> I sold an item that was delivered on 4/11. Buyer requested a return. In the email that Tradesy sent me, they said that the buyer has until 4/23 to send the item to Tradesy for inspection. I thought buyers only had 4 days? Or is that 4 days to initiate the return but almost 2 weeks to actually return it? That seems kind of ridiculous to me.
> 
> Also, let's say you bought an item on super clearance knowing its value is a lot more. You list the item and price it for 3x as much. Do you list it as new with tags and keep the tag showing how much you paid? Or take the tag off and list it as NWOT? Wondering if the buyer is upset because she paid a lot more than what I originally paid for the item.



You can remove part of the tag with price (like I often find  in items that I buy from Yoox) or you can cross the price with black marker.


----------



## AnnaFreud

BeenBurned said:


> Remove tags showing what you paid but if there's an original manufacturer price tag, leave that. Although it makes sense that sellers flip items to make money, buyers get pissy when they think sellers are "gouging."







ThisVNchick said:


> The return window is 10 days from the day the buyer files a return request! I am with you, it is a bit ridiculous.







GemsBerry said:


> You can remove part of the tag with price (like I often find  in items that I buy from Yoox) or you can cross the price with black marker.




Thank you! You ladies are always so helpful. [emoji4]


----------



## onmymind24seven

ThisVNchick said:


> The return window is 10 days from the day the buyer files a return request! I am with you, it is a bit ridiculous.



if they extended the return period, does this also mean as the seller we have to wait longer for our fund to be release? or is it still 4 days? TIA for your help!


----------



## speedygirl45

onmymind24seven said:


> if they extended the return period, does this also mean as the seller we have to wait longer for our fund to be release? or is it still 4 days? TIA for your help!


Its 4 days to make a return claim. The item has to reach Tradesy within 10 days otherwise your cash is automatically released. I had a buyer question the authenticity of an LV bag I sold her then she went MIA. They just automatically released the money when they realized she never shipped it


----------



## Freak4Coach

Does anyone know if there is a way to set one item to accept offers? Or is it an all or nothing thing where I have to take offers on all my items or not at all?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Freak4Coach said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to set one item to accept offers? Or is it an all or nothing thing where I have to take offers on all my items or not at all?



It is on closet settings on your profile page.  Tradesy does not always show the link on the  listing.  I saw it a couple of times on my listing by ask a question.  I don't think it was on long enough for buyers to use.  I saw some sellers advertise it in their listing.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Freak4Coach said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to set one item to accept offers? Or is it an all or nothing thing where I have to take offers on all my items or not at all?



It's all or nothing. When you turn on the best offer option, all items are eligible for best offers.


----------



## ThisVNchick

SweetDaisy05 said:


> It is on closet settings on your profile page.  Tradesy does not always show the link on the  listing.  I saw it a couple of times on my listing by ask a question.  I don't think it was on long enough for buyers to use.  I saw some sellers advertise it in their listing.



I never see it when I am browsing on my desktop, but when I am on mobile (when I check my "loves") I can definitely see it available for items offered by power sellers.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ThisVNchick said:


> I never see it when I am browsing on my desktop, but when I am on mobile (when I check my "loves") I can definitely see it available for items offered by power sellers.



I have only saw it on my iPad a couple of times. I am not a power seller.


----------



## fuzzypill

BeenBurned said:


> For a number of reasons, I wouldn't buy a bag from a seller who doesn't have the item readily available.
> 1. First and foremost, stock photos are the copyrighted property of the company who pays a professional photographer to take the pictures and just about every website has a statement to that effect. It's illegal to infringe on someone else's intellectual property and an ethical seller wouldn't do that.
> 2. If a seller wants to earn the trust and money of a buyer, she needs to take the time to prepare her own listings and that includes taking clear pictures of the item that the buyer is purchasing. Buyers need to know exactly what to expect.
> 3. Even if the seller intends of buying an authentic item after the sale, how does she know it'll still be available and not sold out?
> 
> BTW, in Tradesy's own policy, they state that all work (images, text, graphics) but be the seller's own and not infringe on the rights of others so a seller's use of stock photos violates that policy -- See #6:
> https://www.tradesy.com/terms/
> _You represent and warrant that the User Submission (a) is your own  original work and you own all rights in the User Submission or that you  have all rights in the User Submission necessary to grant the license to  the User Submission contained in this Agreement; (b) will not violate  any third party rights, including any third party intellectual property  rights, privacy rights, moral rights, or other proprietary rights;_
> 
> If the seller has a credit, she should buy and item with her credit and list that item!


Thanks much! I thought it sounded fishy and my first instinct was to stay away. Very helpful!


----------



## Freak4Coach

SweetDaisy05 said:


> It is on closet settings on your profile page.  Tradesy does not always show the link on the  listing.  I saw it a couple of times on my listing by ask a question.  I don't think it was on long enough for buyers to use.  I saw some sellers advertise it in their listing.



Yeah I knew I could change my closet settings but wasn't sure if I could just do one item or not.  Thanks for your response!



ThisVNchick said:


> It's all or nothing. When you turn on the best offer option, all items are eligible for best offers.



That's what I was afraid of.  Thank you!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Freak4Coach said:


> Yeah I knew I could change my closet settings but wasn't sure if I could just do one item or not.  Thanks for your response!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was afraid of.  Thank you!



Thanks for the sweet reply!  I misunderstood your question.  I am happy another poster answered your question.  I wish the accept offers botton would show up on any device.


----------



## Freak4Coach

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Thanks for the sweet reply!  I misunderstood your question.  I am happy another poster answered your question.  I wish the accept offers botton would show up on any device.



No worries! I appreciate the input   I'm only selling a few items.  One has been listed a while so I thought I might try offer options on it but I don't want to on the other items.

And I agree about showing up regardless of the device.  Seems kinda pointless if it doesn't...


----------



## kateincali

I wish that there was a way to opt out of the cover shot clean up. Sometimes it looks better, but the edits on a few things I have listed are poorly done and the items look awful.


----------



## bernz84

faith_ann said:


> I wish that there was a way to opt out of the cover shot clean up. Sometimes it looks better, but the edits on a few things I have listed are poorly done and the items look awful.



Me, too!!! That is the only thing that really bothers me about Tradesy.


----------



## Joyjoy7

faith_ann said:


> I wish that there was a way to opt out of the cover shot clean up. Sometimes it looks better, but the edits on a few things I have listed are poorly done and the items look awful.




+1 I keep deleting their "cleaned" photos and adding back my original image. I see many sellers doing this also. Maybe if they receive enough comments, they'll do a better job. The cleaned photos of bags are ok but jewelry looks awful!


----------



## BeenBurned

faith_ann said:


> I wish that there was a way to opt out of the cover shot clean up. Sometimes it looks better, but the edits on a few things I have listed are poorly done and the items look awful.





Joyjoy7 said:


> +1 I keep deleting their "cleaned" photos and adding back my original image. I see many sellers doing this also. Maybe if they receive enough comments, they'll do a better job. The cleaned photos of bags are ok but jewelry looks awful!


Some sites (specifically Bonanza) gives the option of using what they call "background burner." As both a buyer and a seller, I prefer listings that show backgrounds. They give a more accurate depiction of scale/size and color. But the more important reason I like it is because it lets buyers verify whether a seller's images are her own and lets sellers add their own listing style and personality to their listings.


----------



## GemsBerry

faith_ann said:


> I wish that there was a way to opt out of the cover shot clean up. Sometimes it looks better, but the edits on a few things I have listed are poorly done and the items look awful.





bernz84 said:


> Me, too!!! That is the only thing that really bothers me about Tradesy.





Joyjoy7 said:


> +1 I keep deleting their "cleaned" photos and adding back my original image. I see many sellers doing this also. Maybe if they receive enough comments, they'll do a better job. The cleaned photos of bags are ok but jewelry looks awful!



you can cleanse background yourself for free in fotofuze.com, I do it when Tradesy cleansed images are not satisfactory.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Joyjoy7 said:


> +1 I keep deleting their "cleaned" photos and adding back my original image. I see many sellers doing this also. Maybe if they receive enough comments, they'll do a better job. The cleaned photos of bags are ok but jewelry looks awful!



Yes! I had a pretty nice picture of a DY ring I am currently selling. The original picture showed the jewelry pouch and all that good stuff, but the cleaned up picture is just the ring and they zoomed in so the picture is all blurry looking. Since it was a smaller item I didn't use all 12 images so I just posted my original cover photo as the second photo. But it is quite annoying. My cover photo for my LV bag, they did the same thing. I had the cards/booklet/dust bag all in one picture as the cover photo- they cropped it all out, zoomed in on the bag and now my cover photo looks like I stole it off google (because the image is poor quality).


----------



## katlun

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes! I had a pretty nice picture of a DY ring I am currently selling. The original picture showed the jewelry pouch and all that good stuff, but the cleaned up picture is just the ring and they zoomed in so the picture is all blurry looking. Since it was a smaller item I didn't use all 12 images so I just posted my original cover photo as the second photo. But it is quite annoying. My cover photo for my LV bag, they did the same thing. I had the cards/booklet/dust bag all in one picture as the cover ph oto- they cropped it all out, zoomed in on the bag and now my cover photo looks like I stole it off google (because the image is poor quality).



I do the same thing just add the cover picture again to my listing

I know sometimes the pic looks so much better before Tradesy cleans it up


----------



## ThisVNchick

katlun said:


> I do the same thing just add the cover picture again to my listing
> 
> I know sometimes the pic looks so much better before Tradesy cleans it up



This isn't so much a problem when it's a small item and you don't have to photograph as much. In the case of the LV bag, I do use up all 12 photo slots, so I can't afford to add it a second time. I've been re-adding my original photo every time the photo gets cleaned. That's when it becomes annoying.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I only sell handbags right now.  In the past, I have sold my bags by showing everything in the cover photo. Tradesy deleted a dust bag and receipt out of my cover photo.  I was annoyed too, and then it was funny.   Even though I liked my picture, and others did too, I have realized Tradesy wanted a storefront look.  I retook my picture with that thought in mind.  It turned out nicer with Tradesy format for cover photos.  I liked it so much that I saved it to my desktop for my viewing pleasure.   I added the rest in the other photo slides available to use.


----------



## CSamoylov

Purchased a bag on Tradesy. Which turned out to be fake. I confirmed it was fake by sending to Leather Surgeons for physical inspection. I returned the bag to Tradesy and they claim it's authentic and refuse to give me my money back only store credit. I am a large business seller and emailed their VP of Business (former Shop-Hers CEO) directly and this was the ****ty response I received:

Hi,
I'm terribly sorry that you are not seeing eye to eye with our returns department. Unfortunately I am not able to get involved as I do not share their expertise. I ask that you please reach back out to Mandy and resolve the issue with her team.  I will let her know that we spoke and that you should be given VIP treatment as you are a very important business seller. 

I also ask that you please stop including Sash in emails of this nature. He is the CPO of our company and he cannot speak to matters of handbag returns. I understand your frustration but we do stand by our authentication team and current resources. 

All the best,

Jaclyn 

FYI: When speaking with Jaclyn on the phone she was not even aware what Chanel Superfakes are or the fact of their mere existence. Sigh.


----------



## NANI1972

CSamoylov said:


> Purchased a bag on Tradesy. Which turned out to be fake. I confirmed it was fake by sending to Leather Surgeons for physical inspection. I returned the bag to Tradesy and they claim it's authentic and refuse to give me my money back only store credit. I am a large business seller and emailed their VP of Business (former Shop-Hers CEO) directly and this was the ****ty response I received:
> 
> Hi,
> I'm terribly sorry that you are not seeing eye to eye with our returns department. Unfortunately I am not able to get involved as I do not share their expertise. I ask that you please reach back out to Mandy and resolve the issue with her team.  I will let her know that we spoke and that you should be given VIP treatment as you are a very important business seller.
> 
> I also ask that you please stop including Sash in emails of this nature. He is the CPO of our company and he cannot speak to matters of handbag returns. I understand your frustration but we do stand by our authentication team and current resources.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Jaclyn
> 
> FYI: When speaking with Jaclyn on the phone she was not even aware what Chanel Superfakes are or the fact of their mere existence. Sigh.




May I ask who are the " Leather Surgeons"? A cobbler? Are they an actual authentication service?


----------



## uadjit

NANI1972 said:


> May I ask who are the " Leather Surgeons"? A cobbler? Are they an actual authentication service?



They're a repair shop but they do authentication. I am not sure how reliable they are or anything, though.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

uadjit said:


> They're a repair shop but they do authentication. I am not sure how reliable they are or anything, though.




I don't know that I would trust a repair shop to do authentication, just because there are so many components that take place in the process. I would get a second opinion from one of the well-known authentication websites that are often mentioned in the forum. If it does end up being indeed fake, You can always open a credit card dispute for a not as described item. I think it is so important to pay with a good card when shopping on these websites incase this happens, where they have buyer protection.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> May I ask who are the " Leather Surgeons"? A cobbler? Are they an actual authentication service?





uadjit said:


> They're a repair shop but they do authentication. I am not sure how reliable they are or anything, though.





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I don't know that I would trust a repair shop to do authentication, just because there are so many components that take place in the process. I would get a second opinion from one of the well-known authentication websites that are often mentioned in the forum. If it does end up being indeed fake, You can always open a credit card dispute for a not as described item. I think it is so important to pay with a good card when shopping on these websites incase this happens, where they have buyer protection.



Actually, Leather Surgeons used to be contracted by Chanel to do repairs (I've also heard that they used to work for Hermes as well). They are not your average cobbler. I would trust their authentication given their history with the brand.

If this bag was a superfake deemed authentic, chances are it was probably authenticated by ******************.


----------



## montana_patina

Ok, I've been selling on Tradesy for a couple of months and I LOVE it. I've been on eBay for 10 years and this is so much better for high end items. I'm listing a lot this month and I have a question about Tradesy sales: last month was pretty good for them, a combination of sales and coupons. For those of you who have been on Tradesy a while, how often do sales and coupons come around? Monthy? Bimonthly? Quarterly?

I know it gives buyers so much more incentive to purchase & I hope it is relatively frequent.


----------



## ThisVNchick

montana_patina said:


> Ok, I've been selling on Tradesy for a couple of months and I LOVE it. I've been on eBay for 10 years and this is so much better for high end items. I'm listing a lot this month and I have a question about Tradesy sales: last month was pretty good for them, a combination of sales and coupons. For those of you who have been on Tradesy a while, how often do sales and coupons come around? Monthy? Bimonthly? Quarterly?
> 
> I know it gives buyers so much more incentive to purchase & I hope it is relatively frequent.



It used to be monthly (coupons and selected designer sales). Nowadays, it's whenever Tradesy wants to release the coupon. The 10% sales that get applied to everyone's closet is even more rare. That also used to be monthly. I think because Tradesy has so much inventory from the returns that they have to keep (when a buyer changes his/her mind) they only run their own closest sales (more frequently) and allow the big time sellers the option to put their closets on sale at their own expense.


----------



## montana_patina

ThisVNchick said:


> It used to be monthly (coupons and selected designer sales). Nowadays, it's whenever Tradesy wants to release the coupon. The 10% sales that get applied to everyone's closet is even more rare. That also used to be monthly. I think because Tradesy has so much inventory from the returns that they have to keep (when a buyer changes his/her mind) they only run their own closest sales (more frequently) and allow the bigger time sellers the option to put their closets on sale at their own expense.



Thanks for the info! I guess I'll keep listing and hope things continue to sell quickly. I wish I could put my closet on sale at my expense, honestly, but I only sell 4-6 items at a time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CSamoylov said:


> Purchased a bag on Tradesy. Which turned out to be fake. I confirmed it was fake by sending to Leather Surgeons for physical inspection. I returned the bag to Tradesy and they claim it's authentic and refuse to give me my money back only store credit. I am a large business seller and emailed their VP of Business (former Shop-Hers CEO) directly and this was the ****ty response I received:
> 
> Hi,
> I'm terribly sorry that you are not seeing eye to eye with our returns department. Unfortunately I am not able to get involved as I do not share their expertise. I ask that you please reach back out to Mandy and resolve the issue with her team.  I will let her know that we spoke and that you should be given VIP treatment as you are a very important business seller.
> 
> I also ask that you please stop including Sash in emails of this nature. He is the CPO of our company and he cannot speak to matters of handbag returns. I understand your frustration but we do stand by our authentication team and current resources.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Jaclyn
> 
> FYI: When speaking with Jaclyn on the phone she was not even aware what Chanel Superfakes are or the fact of their mere existence. Sigh.




you sent in the bag to LS for a fake repair to see if LS would deem it real or not? that's how i understand this? i've used LS a lot. you have to send in the bag for repair and then, if authentic, they will repair it and provide a letter of authenticity after the repair is complete. they are not authenticators though, so you would have told them the bag was needing repairs. perhaps if you get the bag professionally authenticated by a service then Tradesy will see it differently? i'd side with Tradesy on this too, for now... since you didn't actually have the bag authenticated properly yet.


----------



## Joyjoy7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you sent in the bag to LS for a fake repair to see if LS would deem it real or not? that's how i understand this? i've used LS a lot. you have to send in the bag for repair and then, if authentic, they will repair it and provide a letter of authenticity after the repair is complete. they are not authenticators though, so you would have told them the bag was needing repairs. perhaps if you get the bag professionally authenticated by a service then Tradesy will see it differently? i'd side with Tradesy on this too, for now... since you didn't actually have the bag authenticated properly yet.




Actually the Leather Surgeons do authentications. And if this was a super fake flap bag, Etinceler won't authenticate post 15 series. The Leather Surgeons are still doing Chanel and Hermes repairs. My local Chanel boutique was going to spa my bag and I asked if it was going to the LS, and the repair specialist said yes. As well, Neiman Marcus has them still doing their Chanel repairs. I would totally trust Gerry at LS, he's seen more Chanel and Hermes bags and has been doing this for a few decades.


----------



## AHBH

Hi everyone,
I am planning on buying from Tradesy for like 4000$+ I am little nervous. I am from Middle East so the 4 days return refund policy is unfair for us. If I was from US buying will be much easier T_T any advice?
I am thinking of using Aramex. What so you think? 

Thanx


----------



## BeenBurned

Joyjoy7 said:


> Actually the Leather Surgeons do authentications. And if this was a super fake flap bag, Etinceler won't authenticate post 15 series. The Leather Surgeons are still doing Chanel and Hermes repairs. My local Chanel boutique was going to spa my bag and I asked if it was going to the LS, and the repair specialist said yes. As well, Neiman Marcus has them still doing their Chanel repairs. I would totally trust Gerry at LS, he's seen more Chanel and Hermes bags and has been doing this for a few decades.


It was my understanding that Etinceler wouldn't authenticate from pictures but if the bag was sent to them and they could examine it in hand, they could vet it. 

If LS had the bag in-hand and deemed it fake, I would think Tradesy should accept that.


----------



## GemsBerry

AHBH said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am planning on buying from Tradesy for like 4000$+ I am little nervous. I am from Middle East so the 4 days return refund policy is unfair for us. If I was from US buying will be much easier T_T any advice?
> I am thinking of using Aramex. What so you think?
> 
> Thanx



Currently Tradesy allows shipping to US only and maybe Canada. To order from Middle East you will have to use forwarding service. 4-day return window will start after delivery to them. So yes, it's much easier if you were in US.


----------



## Joyjoy7

BeenBurned said:


> It was my understanding that Etinceler wouldn't authenticate from pictures but if the bag was sent to them and they could examine it in hand, they could vet it.
> 
> If LS had the bag in-hand and deemed it fake, I would think Tradesy should accept that.




Yes, that may be true BB, I have to read the fine print again about sending a bag to them...but it's likely Tradesy has no clue about the Leather Surgeons...Tradesy's in house authenticators are very young and inexperienced...remember, they said my Chanel necklace was fake and I had bought it at NM and provided them with my receipt that matched the sku on the diagram on the box. But they sent pics to AuthentucateFirst and those morons (once again) made an erroneous authentication, deeming an authentic item, a fake! I had Etinceler authenticate too and of course it was authentic....in the end, they begrudgingly released my funds and said it was a one time accommodation! Ridiculous!


----------



## jmc3007

AHBH said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am planning on buying from Tradesy for like 4000$+ I am little nervous. I am from Middle East so the 4 days return refund policy is unfair for us. If I was from US buying will be much easier T_T any advice?
> I am thinking of using Aramex. What so you think?
> 
> Thanx


it depends on the brand under consideration.  knowing upfront that the 4-day return window doesn't work due to freight forwarding, I'd treat this as a final sale.  you should ask for as many pics as possible, the seller can send you link for Drop Box if they have greater than 12 pics.  pre-authenticate it ahead of purchase if possible.  as with any final sale purchase, you gotta take a leap of faith but there are some steps one can take to minimize risks.  I probably would steer clear of brands with super fakes as you can read in earlier posts.  good luck!


----------



## montana_patina

Anyone else notice that many of our items were (briefly) 10% off today? I got so excited when I saw this in my closet about 30 min ago. Sadly, none of these things are on sale anymore. This glitch, or whatever it was, made me sad.


----------



## NANI1972

montana_patina said:


> Anyone else notice that many of our items were (briefly) 10% off today? I got so excited when I saw this in my closet about 30 min ago. Sadly, none of these things are on sale anymore. This glitch, or whatever it was, made me sad.




+1 was coming here to post the same. Really disappointing!


----------



## montana_patina

montana_patina said:


> Anyone else notice that many of our items were (briefly) 10% off today? I got so excited when I saw this in my closet about 30 min ago. Sadly, none of these things are on sale anymore. This glitch, or whatever it was, made me sad.



And now things are back on sale...I'll wait to comment on this!


----------



## montana_patina

NANI1972 said:


> +1 was coming here to post the same. Really disappointing!



Check it again - I think it's back!


----------



## NANI1972

montana_patina said:


> Check it again - I think it's back!




For a split second apparently bc now my closet has nothing on sale again!


----------



## montana_patina

NANI1972 said:


> For a split second apparently bc now my closet has nothing on sale again!



Sad, mine too. I give up!


----------



## ThisVNchick

I sold two items during the glitch. I hope Tradesy honors the glitched pricing. It was the same buyer for both items.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> It was my understanding that Etinceler wouldn't authenticate from pictures but if the bag was sent to them and they could examine it in hand, they could vet it.
> 
> If LS had the bag in-hand and deemed it fake, I would think Tradesy should accept that.




This is correct. They will only do in-house authentication for classic flaps (and now Le Boy) from the 15the series and beyond. 

Their authentication fee for this process is rather steep...$100 plus shipping both ways. I believe LS only does in-house authentication and the fee is only $50 plus shipping both ways.


----------



## EGBDF

That was weird. Stuff on sale, then not on sale, then on sale. Then an email about Purple items being on sale (  ), now they aren't on sale. Glitchy for sure


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> That was weird. Stuff on sale, then not on sale, then on sale. Then an email about Purple items being on sale (  ), now they aren't on sale. Glitchy for sure




Yup. I sold one item during the glitch. I only saw chanel and louboutin on sale, not other brands


----------



## ThisVNchick

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yup. I sold one item during the glitch. I only saw chanel and louboutin on sale, not other brands



From my closet alone, Hermes, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga and Valentino all went on sale.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ThisVNchick said:


> From my closet alone, Hermes, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga and Valentino all went on sale.




Oh i dont have the other brands you mentioned. Celine and Burberry didnt go on sale in mine. either way I hope it come back!


----------



## EGBDF

EGBDF said:


> That was weird. Stuff on sale, then not on sale, then on sale. Then an email about Purple items being on sale (  ), now they aren't on sale. Glitchy for sure



I see from the negative feedback they got on fb that the purple sale was removed and that part wasn't a glitch. Good.


----------



## ThisVNchick

EGBDF said:


> I see from the negative feedback they got on fb that the purple sale was removed and that part wasn't a glitch. Good.



I saw that there was an email posted that says "To celebrate Prince we've marked down a collection of items just as striking as he was". So it wasn't just purple- I guess they did put a whole bunch of premier designer items on sale.


----------



## iloveluxury1

Is anyone having problems updating items/changing prices in the app? (I just updated it) it's been like this since yesterday and I have to go to the desktop version to update. It gives me an error message on the app site. 
By the way, I hate the new changes on the app!!


----------



## montana_patina

Yeah I talked to them about the disappearing sale. I was hoping it would come back soon but I couldn't get any answers. Congrats to those who made sales!


----------



## NANI1972

montana_patina said:


> Yeah I talked to them about the disappearing sale. I was hoping it would come back soon but I couldn't get any answers. Congrats to those who made sales!




Curious, did you call and ask? What did they say? I was hoping I would make some sales with the sale but it came and went so fast.....and then came and went again. lol


----------



## montana_patina

NANI1972 said:


> Curious, did you call and ask? What did they say? I was hoping I would make some sales with the sale but it came and went so fast.....and then came and went again. lol



I messaged them with Chat while I was at work this morning. Really all I was told was that it was a glitch. When I asked if it would come back (the sale) I was told that sales happen all of the time on Tradesy - that's it. I understand why that info wouldn't be volunteered to me, but I had to try!


----------



## jmc3007

montana_patina said:


> I messaged them with Chat while I was at work this morning. Really all I was told was that it was a glitch. When I asked if it would come back (the sale) I was told that sales happen all of the time on Tradesy - that's it. I understand why that info wouldn't be volunteered to me, but I had to try!


Tradesy is currently running a final sale clearance on their own closets under Abbey R and Penny Lane, the tech team must have made an error applying the sale across all closets instead of just those two.  While I made no sales during this Jekyll and Hyde moment, I managed to score 2 bargain purchases from other sellers' closets not Tradesy's and sales have been confirmed and shipping on its way.  It looks like Tradesy is standing behind those transactions.


----------



## montana_patina

jmc3007 said:


> Tradesy is currently running a final sale clearance on their own closets under Abbey R and Penny Lane, the tech team must have made an error applying the sale across all closets instead of just those two.  While I made no sales during this Jekyll and Hyde moment, I managed to score 2 bargain purchases from other sellers' closets not Tradesy's and sales have been confirmed and shipping on its way.  It looks like Tradesy is standing behind those transactions.



Haha, "Jekyll and Hyde moment" - well put!


----------



## daydreamergab

I love tradesy and have been selling items on there for years now. The only downside is that their customer service is beginning to suck. They used to host site wide sales of 10% off or even up to $500 off orders over X amount. Lately it's been super dry and my sales have taken a hit, plus they advertise only a select few users items even if I have the same listings for cheaper and with better photos. Not sure why, but it's been hitting my business hard!


----------



## whateve

daydreamergab said:


> I love tradesy and have been selling items on there for years now. The only downside is that their customer service is beginning to suck. They used to host site wide sales of 10% off or even up to $500 off orders over X amount. Lately it's been super dry and my sales have taken a hit, plus they advertise only a select few users items even if I have the same listings for cheaper and with better photos. Not sure why, but it's been hitting my business hard!


I agree. When I first started there, things were really moving. Now I don't think my items get seen. My prices are better than most but I'm not making many sales.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I agree. When I first started there, things were really moving. Now I don't think my items get seen. My prices are better than most but I'm not making many sales.



I haven't sold much lately. Have gotten some lowball offers though. I'm seriously considering trying eBay more (I just have inexpensive things on there now), but maybe I just need to be patient. I did sell some clothing on eBay an hour after I listed it. Tradesy sales are so relatively stress-free though.

Can you find your items if you do a search? I don't know how most people search, but when I search for specific bags, for example, I get a 1000 bags and the specific one I'm looking for is in there somewhere.


----------



## dl787

I would appreciate any insight on searching for items. I usually just get frustrated and move on as I get too many results for items I'm not looking for.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I haven't sold much lately. Have gotten some lowball offers though. I'm seriously considering trying eBay more (I just have inexpensive things on there now), but maybe I just need to be patient. I did sell some clothing on eBay an hour after I listed it. Tradesy sales are so relatively stress-free though.
> 
> Can you find your items if you do a search? I don't know how most people search, but when I search for specific bags, for example, I get a 1000 bags and the specific one I'm looking for is in there somewhere.


I've put nearly everything on ebay except for a few of my more expensive items. I still hope they sell on Tradesy rather than ebay. I recently sold some jeans on ebay that were returned because they didn't fit. I really wish they were sold on Tradesy so I wouldn't have that problem, but for clothes I think buyers need to be able to return for fit.

The search is still terrible. Sometimes mine doesn't appear at all when I use the exact words of my title but something else without those words does. 

Every so often I'll make a sale of something I've had listed forever. I have no idea how my buyers are finding them.


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> I haven't sold much lately. Have gotten some lowball offers though. I'm seriously considering trying eBay more (I just have inexpensive things on there now), but maybe I just need to be patient. I did sell some clothing on eBay an hour after I listed it. Tradesy sales are so relatively stress-free though.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find your items if you do a search? I don't know how most people search, but when I search for specific bags, for example, I get a 1000 bags and the specific one I'm looking for is in there somewhere.




Exactly. Their search function is not very good at turning up relevant results. I have had the same experience as you have in doing a search for the exact name of a bag I'm looking for and it not being one of the first search results, but is in there somewhere among thousands.


----------



## jmc3007

iloveluxury1 said:


> Is anyone having problems updating items/changing prices in the app? (I just updated it) it's been like this since yesterday and I have to go to the desktop version to update. It gives me an error message on the app site.
> By the way, I hate the new changes on the app!!


Same glitch here at least for a couple of days now.  Tradesy have been doing a lot of upgrades to their platform so something always goes haywired.  Have you also noticed that photos uploaded via app will be re-cropped/sized?  It took me a while to figure out that it was happening on the app only while desktop version is fine.  I've noticed some new listings by others where they weren't aware of what was happening and their photos look too zoomed in and missing the big picture.  I tend to be a heavy app user since I take photos on my iPhone and it's more convenient/faster to upload via app.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jmc3007 said:


> Same glitch here at least for a couple of days now.  Tradesy have been doing a lot of upgrades to their platform so something always goes haywired.  Have you also noticed that photos uploaded via app will be re-cropped/sized?  It took me a while to figure out that it was happening on the app only while desktop version is fine.  I've noticed some new listings by others where they weren't aware of what was happening and their photos look too zoomed in and missing the big picture.  I tend to be a heavy app user since I take photos on my iPhone and it's more convenient/faster to upload via app.



Are your pictures semi blurry (pixelated) when you upload them via app? Mine always turn at not crisp so I've been creating listings strictly on desktop. But even on desktop, Tradesy has been cropping everything except my main item and zooming in, making it look like a some stock photo stolen off google (semi-blurry image). Before, when I had things like the dust bag/cards/booklet, they would only crop out the background and leave everything else, now they remove everything except the main item.


----------



## Kitts

dl787 said:


> I would appreciate any insight on searching for items. I usually just get frustrated and move on as I get too many results for items I'm not looking for.




I totally agree!!! The best way I've found to search is to put in one unique key word then use the left filters from there. 

Like if I want a pink Michael Kors Bedford wristlet, I'll only search on Bedford. Then I'll use the left filters to only check MK as the brand. Then I'll click Accessories on left, and finally click on pink. 

I find the search function treats the words you enter as an 'or'. So if you searched for Coach Poppy you get anything with Coach and anything with Poppy which leads to thousands of listings!


----------



## whateve

Kitts said:


> I totally agree!!! The best way I've found to search is to put in one unique key word then use the left filters from there.
> 
> Like if I want a pink Michael Kors Bedford wristlet, I'll only search on Bedford. Then I'll use the left filters to only check MK as the brand. Then I'll click Accessories on left, and finally click on pink.
> 
> I find the search function treats the words you enter as an 'or'. So if you searched for Coach Poppy you get anything with Coach and anything with Poppy which leads to thousands of listings!


Thanks for the explanation. I wonder what genius programmer thought that would be a good idea.


----------



## jmc3007

Kitts said:


> I totally agree!!! The best way I've found to search is to put in one unique key word then use the left filters from there.
> 
> Like if I want a pink Michael Kors Bedford wristlet, I'll only search on Bedford. Then I'll use the left filters to only check MK as the brand. Then I'll click Accessories on left, and finally click on pink.
> 
> I find the search function treats the words you enter as an 'or'. So if you searched for Coach Poppy you get anything with Coach and anything with Poppy which leads to thousands of listings!


+1 I always use just a single word in searches and find the results to be much more effective or meaningful.  Likewise when I create listings I keep the same thought in mind and try to think of the one word most associated with an item and go from there.  Whatever you do don't use a phrase or you get 7,000 results.  Primitive I know but it's how I adapt and make their system work FOR ME vs agains me.


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> Are your pictures semi blurry (pixelated) when you upload them via app? Mine always turn at not crisp so I've been creating listings strictly on desktop. But even on desktop, Tradesy has been cropping everything except my main item and zooming in, making it look like a some stock photo stolen off google (semi-blurry image). Before, when I had things like the dust bag/cards/booklet, they would only crop out the background and leave everything else, now they remove everything except the main item.


Yes I used to experience pixelated photos but that was a while ago and it hasn't happened to me since.  For reference I use Mac OS for desktop and iPhone and iPad. Here's my shortcut, if I can find a stock image of my item for sale, I use that.  Let's face it once cleaned up even my own photo looks like stock image anyway.  The second short cut is my photo showing dust bag, tags, accessories with the item always goes as photo #2, never the cover photo to avoid the problems you've been having which is getting cropped, photoshopped etc. Tradesy doesn't clean beyond the cover photo so best to save pics with your own identifiers after the cover.  

I should have been more clear earlier that although I use the desktop version of Tradesy I'm still on iPhone or iPad.  I typically only edit listings or create drafts on my laptop.  I find it more seamless to upload photos using iPhone or iPad, for some reason photos don't sync on my laptop as quickly as I'd need them. The photos take on iPhone maintain the same size and resolution when uploaded via desktop Tradesy on iPhone.

Crazy I know of how much workaround I have to create to put up a decent listing but such is life lol.  Another quirk I have to deal with is uploading pics via desktop on iPhone means I have to do one pic at a time if I want the order to appear correctly cuz guess what on iPhone I don't have the ability to move pics around with my finger!!  In a nutshell I constantly juggle between app and desktop on my iPhone to finish a listing, until recently I could stay within the app from start to publish before photo sizing got messed up.  Maybe things will go back to normal again, sigh... This is what happens when you have developers who are not product users, they rarely are according to my startup friends.  They can code until the cows come home but I bet you anything they've never tried to search for a Coach bag or create a listing and successfully sold it.  In order words they can't talk and walk in high heels at the same time.


----------



## EGBDF

Kitts said:


> I totally agree!!! The best way I've found to search is to put in one unique key word then use the left filters from there.
> 
> Like if I want a pink Michael Kors Bedford wristlet, I'll only search on Bedford. Then I'll use the left filters to only check MK as the brand. Then I'll click Accessories on left, and finally click on pink.
> 
> I find the search function treats the words you enter as an 'or'. So if you searched for Coach Poppy you get anything with Coach and anything with Poppy which leads to thousands of listings!



Ok, that worked! 
They really really need to fix that though. I think people (myself ) are used to google and eBay searches, and all of those extra steps to narrow it down are tedious.


----------



## NANI1972

I have Louboutins on sale in my closet, so looks like there is a sale on....let's just hope this one actually sticks around for awhile.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> I have Louboutins on sale in my closet, so looks like there is a sale on....let's just hope this one actually sticks around for awhile.




same here!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Here's a  neat little update for Tradesy. You will now receive emails from them when the buyer requests a return. You still won't know what the reason is until you call in, but at least now, you're not left in the dark until you check the transaction page. I got an email from Tradesy this morning that a return request was initiated. I called in to see what the problem was and they said the buyer just wanted the item to be authenticated. While I know my item is 100% authentic, I also know AF (-_-) will be the ones doing the authentication so I'm still holding my breath until my funds are released.


----------



## EGBDF

ThisVNchick said:


> Here's a  neat little update for Tradesy. You will now receive emails from them when the buyer requests a return. You still won't know what the reason is until you call in, but at least now, you're not left in the dark until you check the transaction page. I got an email from Tradesy this morning that a return request was initiated. I called in to see what the problem was and they said the buyer just wanted the item to be authenticated. While I know my item is 100% authentic, I also know AF (-_-) will be the ones doing the authentication so I'm still holding my breath until my funds are released.



Thanks for the update.
I hope everything goes ok with your authentication.


----------



## nicole0612

Kitts said:


> I totally agree!!! The best way I've found to search is to put in one unique key word then use the left filters from there.
> 
> Like if I want a pink Michael Kors Bedford wristlet, I'll only search on Bedford. Then I'll use the left filters to only check MK as the brand. Then I'll click Accessories on left, and finally click on pink.
> 
> I find the search function treats the words you enter as an 'or'. So if you searched for Coach Poppy you get anything with Coach and anything with Poppy which leads to thousands of listings!




This is great, thank you!


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Yes I used to experience pixelated photos but that was a while ago and it hasn't happened to me since.  For reference I use Mac OS for desktop and iPhone and iPad. Here's my shortcut, if I can find a stock image of my item for sale, I use that.  Let's face it once cleaned up even my own photo looks like stock image anyway.  The second short cut is my photo showing dust bag, tags, accessories with the item always goes as photo #2, never the cover photo to avoid the problems you've been having which is getting cropped, photoshopped etc. Tradesy doesn't clean beyond the cover photo so best to save pics with your own identifiers after the cover.
> 
> I should have been more clear earlier that although I use the desktop version of Tradesy I'm still on iPhone or iPad.  I typically only edit listings or create drafts on my laptop.  I find it more seamless to upload photos using iPhone or iPad, for some reason photos don't sync on my laptop as quickly as I'd need them. The photos take on iPhone maintain the same size and resolution when uploaded via desktop Tradesy on iPhone.
> 
> Crazy I know of how much workaround I have to create to put up a decent listing but such is life lol.  Another quirk I have to deal with is uploading pics via desktop on iPhone means I have to do one pic at a time if I want the order to appear correctly cuz guess what on iPhone I don't have the ability to move pics around with my finger!!  In a nutshell I constantly juggle between app and desktop on my iPhone to finish a listing, until recently I could stay within the app from start to publish before photo sizing got messed up.  Maybe things will go back to normal again, sigh... This is what happens when you have developers who are not product users, they rarely are according to my startup friends.  They can code until the cows come home but I bet you anything they've never tried to search for a Coach bag or create a listing and successfully sold it.  In order words they can't talk and walk in high heels at the same time.


That explains why I see so many listings with a random photo for the first. I use my desktop for everything. My photos always seem to be uploaded in a random sequence, it isn't exactly backwards, but I always have to rearrange them. On every other site, the photos appear in the same order as I upload them.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> That explains why I see so many listings with a random photo for the first. I use my desktop for everything. My photos always seem to be uploaded in a random sequence, it isn't exactly backwards, but I always have to rearrange them. On every other site, the photos appear in the same order as I upload them.




I think it organizes them by file size. I always notice that the cleaner photos end up towards the end. Lol


----------



## Joyjoy7

I called Tradesy yesterday and was told they had a number of complaints about the "cleaned photos"...she also told me that they had a meeting where it was discussed the packaging or pics with boxes, logos, tags and such are no longer allowed in the cleaned photo. We went thru all my listings and my older items had nicely cleaned photos but recent additions looked very scary and so bad that no one would want to stop and look at other pictures. She agreed and said she was forwarding these poorly done images to her supervisor...we will see


----------



## jmc3007

iloveluxury1 said:


> Is anyone having problems updating items/changing prices in the app? (I just updated it) it's been like this since yesterday and I have to go to the desktop version to update. It gives me an error message on the app site.
> By the way, I hate the new changes on the app!!


the app seems to be working for now.  changes and updates are now saved when using app.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I haven't sold much lately. Have gotten some lowball offers though. I'm seriously considering trying eBay more (I just have inexpensive things on there now), but maybe I just need to be patient. I did sell some clothing on eBay an hour after I listed it. Tradesy sales are so relatively stress-free though.
> 
> Can you find your items if you do a search? I don't know how most people search, but when I search for specific bags, for example, I get a 1000 bags and the specific one I'm looking for is in there somewhere.


I made a sale today and the buyer said it was exactly what she was looking for. I wonder if she actually searched for it or found it randomly.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> I made a sale today and the buyer said it was exactly what she was looking for. I wonder if she actually searched for it or found it randomly.




i've had more then one person tell me they found my listing by searching on google!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Joyjoy7 said:


> I called Tradesy yesterday and was told they had a number of complaints about the "cleaned photos"...she also told me that they had a meeting where it was discussed the packaging or pics with boxes, logos, tags and such are no longer allowed in the cleaned photo. We went thru all my listings and my older items had nicely cleaned photos but recent additions looked very scary and so bad that no one would want to stop and look at other pictures. She agreed and said she was forwarding these poorly done images to her supervisor...we will see


Thanks for sharing.


whateve said:


> I made a sale today and the buyer said it was exactly what she was looking for. I wonder if she actually searched for it or found it randomly.


Congrats!


AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> i've had more then one person tell me they found my listing by searching on google!


I was hoping Google search would help sellers.  That is incouraging news.


----------



## gnourtmat

I hate to be such a crybaby but more people have been stealing my cover photos lately. I have commented a few asking them to kindly remove the pic. I started to put a watermark with my username on it and they still post it =\ I give up. I don't want to be the pic police. I am not actively seeking for these people. I just come across them when I look at new arrivals. Why do I feel like a ***** when I'm not even in the wrong. Should I just ignore?


----------



## montana_patina

gnourtmat said:


> I hate to be such a crybaby but more people have been stealing my cover photos lately. I have commented a few asking them to kindly remove the pic. I started to put a watermark with my username on it and they still post it =\ I give up. I don't want to be the posh police. I am not actively seeking for these people. I just come across them when I look at new arrivals. Why do I feel like a ***** when I'm not even in the wrong. Should I just ignore?



Don't ignore it! You can report them to Tradesy as well. Go to Report this item>Image Issue>Copyright Infringement, then explain that the image is your copyrighted image and they took it!

I would be so mad if someone did this - it's happened to me on eBay. Anyway, they're showing the buyer your image while trying to sell another.


----------



## gnourtmat

montana_patina said:


> Don't ignore it! You can report them to Tradesy as well. Go to Report this item>Image Issue>Copyright Infringement, then explain that the image is your copyrighted image and they took it!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be so mad if someone did this - it's happened to me on eBay. Anyway, they're showing the buyer your image while trying to sell another.




Ha! As I was about to send her something.. I see that it's already been removed.


----------



## whateve

Joyjoy7 said:


> I called Tradesy yesterday and was told they had a number of complaints about the "cleaned photos"...she also told me that they had a meeting where it was discussed the packaging or pics with boxes, logos, tags and such are no longer allowed in the cleaned photo. We went thru all my listings and my older items had nicely cleaned photos but recent additions looked very scary and so bad that no one would want to stop and look at other pictures. She agreed and said she was forwarding these poorly done images to her supervisor...we will see


I haven't listed anything lately that included a box but on my older listings they left the box when they cleaned up the picture. The only complaint I have is that they cropped out the price tag on some new with tags items.

For shoes especially, I like to see the box in the picture.


----------



## Joyjoy7

whateve said:


> I haven't listed anything lately that included a box but on my older listings they left the box when they cleaned up the picture. The only complaint I have is that they cropped out the price tag on some new with tags items.
> 
> For shoes especially, I like to see the box in the picture.




I agree! I like seeing tags and such. It's so annoying but I keep deleting their cleaned pics and re-adding my original. It's like a game! And now instead of days, they are cleaning my replaced photos in a matter of hours which I promptly delete again!! It's kind of funny...&#128579;&#128579;&#128579;


----------



## Fullcloset

Hi guys - a couple questions - anybody else keep getting these popup messages when they login to their Tradesy account that their old listings haven't been updated in awhile and to update them? I don't need to update them - they were fine the first time I listed them but they just didn't sell.  I'm not sure if Tradesy is telling me I MUST update them or what the heck is going on. Every now and then I also get a popup box asking me is this still available? I just ignore it - YES obviously it is available or I'd remove it and it isn't like I don't log in. In fact I sold a couple tiny things and still I'm getting these messages. It is like 100 items. I don't have time to update them - I'm barely able to list new stuff. I'm just afraid they're going to consider the listings expired if I keep ignoring their popups but I can't find anything about this newest new policy.

Also does anyone know what is happening with their photo cleaners? They are wrecking my product. I didn't  even recognize the cover photo as being my item. I even had a book listed and you can't even tell it is a book because they zoomed in on a detail on the cover of the book and that's all you see - they "cleaned" the whole rest of the cover out including the title and author and fact that it wasn't a hat but a book about hats. It is just a plain hat sitting there naked - LOL. I don't have time to supervise  and re-upload every picture. 

I just feel like I'm getting lost with all these new things happening and no clue what is going on anymore.


----------



## GemsBerry

I know why they cleanse pictures and cut off boxes etc. it's because Google allows only the item on the white background to appear in their shopping search. it's done for sellers' benefits. though Tradesy CS never explained it I know it from other platforms' SEO guidelines. 
IF our listings will appear in G shopping also depends on how much Tradesy monthly spends on ad search (they have bidding kind of system).

Another new thing - today I received email from Tradesy with notice of price drop for some of my favorited items. I like this idea, if we change price customers who favorited (loved) it would get the email, I only hope it won't get too spammy.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Hi guys - a couple questions - anybody else keep getting these popup messages when they login to their Tradesy account that their old listings haven't been updated in awhile and to update them? I don't need to update them - they were fine the first time I listed them but they just didn't sell.  I'm not sure if Tradesy is telling me I MUST update them or what the heck is going on. Every now and then I also get a popup box asking me is this still available? I just ignore it - YES obviously it is available or I'd remove it and it isn't like I don't log in. In fact I sold a couple tiny things and still I'm getting these messages. It is like 100 items. I don't have time to update them - I'm barely able to list new stuff. I'm just afraid they're going to consider the listings expired if I keep ignoring their popups but I can't find anything about this newest new policy.
> 
> Also does anyone know what is happening with their photo cleaners? They are wrecking my product. I didn't  even recognize the cover photo as being my item. I even had a book listed and you can't even tell it is a book because they zoomed in on a detail on the cover of the book and that's all you see - they "cleaned" the whole rest of the cover out including the title and author and fact that it wasn't a hat but a book about hats. It is just a plain hat sitting there naked - LOL. I don't have time to supervise  and re-upload every picture.
> 
> I just feel like I'm getting lost with all these new things happening and no clue what is going on anymore.


I got those messages too. It was on every listing that had been on there 60 days or older. I clicked on them. If I recall correctly, I didn't have to actually change the listing, just confirm that it was still for sale. 

That could be a real problem with the book! I haven't listed any books but a few years ago I listed a catalog on ebay - one potential buyer asked me the measurements of the purse. She thought I was selling the purse on the cover! After that, I added words to the effect that the listing was for a catalog, not for any of the items pictured in its pages.


GemsBerry said:


> I know why they cleanse pictures and cut off boxes etc. it's because Google allows only the item on the white background to appear in their shopping search. it's done for sellers' benefits. though Tradesy CS never explained it I know it from other platforms' SEO guidelines.
> IF our listings will appear in G shopping also depends on how much Tradesy monthly spends on ad search (they have bidding kind of system).
> 
> Another new thing -* today I received email from Tradesy with notice of price drop for some of my favorited items. *I like this idea, if we change price customers who favorited (loved) it would get the email, I only hope it won't get too spammy.


I like this feature too. I like the idea of potential buyers seeing it on my items as well. I noticed ebay has been sending me these for a couple of weeks, even for items I looked at but didn't put on my watch list.

I didn't know that about the Google search. I've sold items on Bonanza that don't have cleaned backgrounds, and I'm pretty sure the buyers found me through a Google search.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> I know why they cleanse pictures and cut off boxes etc. it's because Google allows only the item on the white background to appear in their shopping search. it's done for sellers' benefits. though Tradesy CS never explained it I know it from other platforms' SEO guidelines.
> IF our listings will appear in G shopping also depends on how much Tradesy monthly spends on ad search (they have bidding kind of system).
> 
> Another new thing - today I received email from Tradesy with notice of price drop for some of my favorited items. I like this idea, if we change price customers who favorited (loved) it would get the email, I only hope it won't get too spammy.



Thanks for sharing.  Many people never heard of Tradesy.  I like that Tradesy is trying to get our items seen on google shopping.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> I know why they cleanse pictures and cut off boxes etc. it's because Google allows only the item on the white background to appear in their shopping search. it's done for sellers' benefits. though Tradesy CS never explained it I know it from other platforms' SEO guidelines.
> IF our listings will appear in G shopping also depends on how much Tradesy monthly spends on ad search (they have bidding kind of system).


Are you sure of that regarding items with backgrounds not showing on Google shopping? 

I don't use Tradesy but use another site that offers a "background burner." I've opted not to use it because I like my pictures with a background that is consistent in all my listings, proves my pictures are my own and they add to my listing style. 

Yet even with my background (not being cleansed), my items do come up in Google shopping.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure of that regarding items with backgrounds not showing on Google shopping?
> 
> I don't use Tradesy but use another site that offers a "background burner." I've opted not to use it because I like my pictures with a background that is consistent in all my listings, proves my pictures are my own and they add to my listing style.
> 
> Yet even with my background (not being cleansed), my items do come up in Google shopping.


That's what I suspect as well. Of my minuscule sales on Bonanza, only one had a white background. I also sell on etsy and at least some of those buyers come directly from Google.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure of that regarding items with backgrounds not showing on Google shopping?
> 
> I don't use Tradesy but use another site that offers a "background burner." I've opted not to use it because I like my pictures with a background that is consistent in all my listings, proves my pictures are my own and they add to my listing style.
> 
> Yet even with my background (not being cleansed), my items do come up in Google shopping.



What I know the thing with white background appeared about a year ago, Google changes it quite often and retailers try to catch up. In my experience if I google anything now I can see 80% of items with white background in G shopping, 20% still have "uncleansed" background. If retailer pays for google Ads it can appear in shopping anyway, Tradesy doesn't seem pay a lot, they rely on white background (as a possible explanation). I'm not sure I'm trying to make sense out of it.


----------



## jmc3007

Tradesy released coupons for April EXTRA10 and EXTRA150 good until midnight, nothing else in between  not sure why but email said not everyone knows about it, guess they're not putting on the front banner like they used to?


----------



## montana_patina

jmc3007 said:


> Tradesy released coupons for April EXTRA10 and EXTRA150 good until midnight, nothing else in between  not sure why but email said not everyone knows about it, guess they're not putting on the front banner like they used to?



I've searched my email for it and can't find it! I wonder if it's ok to put it in some of my listings....I want to make a sale today, who doesn't?


----------



## whateve

I saw a Strawberry Fields listing with a $35 shipping charge. I wonder why they don't put $8.50 shipping on their own listings. I hope that doesn't go away. I love the cheap shipping labels.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I saw a Strawberry Fields listing with a $35 shipping charge. I wonder why they don't put $8.50 shipping on their own listings. I hope that doesn't go away. I love the cheap shipping labels.



I think when they relist a return, they keep everything the same as the initial listing. So I'd assume the first seller was using the Tradesy kit.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I think when they relist a return, they keep everything the same as the initial listing. So I'd assume the first seller was using the Tradesy kit.


That explains it! Thanks!


----------



## luv2run41

montana_patina said:


> I've searched my email for it and can't find it! I wonder if it's ok to put it in some of my listings....I want to make a sale today, who doesn't?


 I put the code in mine and sold two bags pretty quick only an hour after I put the code in and re-created both my listings so they would be at the top of the listings...  I really think their promos are too short now.  It looks like they only last 12 hours.  They used to last a week.  By the time anyone sees there is a discount there isn't any time to either list or buy.  I didn't see it until after work which left me only a few hours.  Many of us are so busy and might not see the promo until it ended. I really wish they would atleast leave the discount codes live for atleast three days.  I really miss all the wonderful discounts but I kind of new it couldn't last.


----------



## jmc3007

luv2run41 said:


> I put the code in mine and sold two bags pretty quick only an hour after I put the code in and re-created both my listings so they would be at the top of the listings...  I really think their promos are too short now.  It looks like they only last 12 hours.  They used to last a week.  By the time anyone sees there is a discount there isn't any time to either list or buy.  I didn't see it until after work which left me only a few hours.  Many of us are so busy and might not see the promo until it ended. I really wish they would atleast leave the discount codes live for atleast three days.  I really miss all the wonderful discounts but I kind of new it couldn't last.


How true, it was so good last spring and summer.  But now they're trying to wean everyone off it, hence shorter time window and limited audience, maybe to those who are serial shoppers.  My takeaway is, and I'm sure they have all the stats collected and have crunched the numbers backwards and forwards, the majority of the buyers are one off, two off max who buy what they need when they need it, and aren't on Tradesy long enough to wait for coupons.  I had a Celine buyer who wanted to negotiate down but I told her to wait for the next coupon sale and no one is the wiser but she wanted instant gratification and was worried about losing out so she stepped up and bought it anyway. Funny enough I was making more sales prior to the coupon, and nothing during so go figure.  I do have some buyers who take my advice and pounce on coupon days, but the majority don't seem to care about the timing as much as I though they would.  Even buyers who bought the day before coupon sales, none have ever come back to me to complain about missing out.


----------



## EGBDF

I was considering making my first purchase on Tradesy. Then I saw how inflated the seller made the 'original' price and it was such a turn off. I can understand estimating, or adding some for 'tax' someone might pay elsewhere, but some sellers double (or more) the 'original' price.


----------



## nicole0612

What is this "everything is on sale" message on the site and via email? Not everything is on sale. Does this just applied to their listings again or to premium sellers?


----------



## EGBDF

nicole0612 said:


> What is this "everything is on sale" message on the site and via email? Not everything is on sale. Does this just applied to their listings again or to premium sellers?



I think 'Everything on sale' is very misleading. Probably it links to items that are on sale. The email makes it seem like everything on the site is on sale.


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> I think 'Everything on sale' is very misleading. Probably it links to items that are on sale. The email makes it seem like everything on the site is on sale.




Oh, I think you are correct. Very misleading.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I was considering making my first purchase on Tradesy. Then I saw how inflated the seller made the 'original' price and it was such a turn off. I can understand estimating, or adding some for 'tax' someone might pay elsewhere, but some sellers double (or more) the 'original' price.


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think the seller is responsible for the inflated original prices. I believe Tradesy does that and where they get those numbers is anyone's guess.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think the seller is responsible for the inflated original prices. I believe Tradesy does that and where they get those numbers is anyone's guess.



No, when you make a listing, the seller can either leave the original price blank, or enter a number. Tradesy does give a 'suggested' price to sell your item though, which seems to be partly based on the 'original' price if entered.


----------



## EGBDF

nm


----------



## BeautyAddict58

nicole0612 said:


> Oh, I think you are correct. Very misleading.


+1

I just bought something and it was not on sale.


----------



## montana_patina

EGBDF said:


> I was considering making my first purchase on Tradesy. Then I saw how inflated the seller made the 'original' price and it was such a turn off. I can understand estimating, or adding some for 'tax' someone might pay elsewhere, but some sellers double (or more) the 'original' price.



If you care to, you can actually report the listing to Tradesy as misrepresenting the original price. They have it as an option when you click "report this item". I don't like it when sellers do it, either!


----------



## nicole0612

What is the best method to ship an item selling for just under $6,000 on Tradesy. Tradesy will not allow the use of their shipping methods and it looks like USPS standard shipping insurance rates top off at $5,000. For those of you who have sold items over $5,000 on Tradesy, what shipping service did you use? Roughly how much would it be to ship a large box of about 5-6 pounds including insurance for at least $5,500? Thank you.


----------



## GemsBerry

luv2run41 said:


> I put the code in mine and sold two bags pretty quick only an hour after I put the code in and re-created both my listings so they would be at the top of the listings...  I really think their promos are too short now.  It looks like they only last 12 hours.  They used to last a week.  By the time anyone sees there is a discount there isn't any time to either list or buy.  I didn't see it until after work which left me only a few hours.  Many of us are so busy and might not see the promo until it ended. I really wish they would atleast leave the discount codes live for atleast three days.  I really miss all the wonderful discounts but I kind of new it couldn't last.





montana_patina said:


> I've searched my email for it and can't find it! I wonder if it's ok to put it in some of my listings....I want to make a sale today, who doesn't?



How can you put promo code as a seller? I don't see this option in the listing.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> How can you put promo code as a seller? I don't see this option in the listing.




I think she means that she puts it in the text of her listing, so potential buyers are alerted to the sale.


----------



## montana_patina

GemsBerry said:


> How can you put promo code as a seller? I don't see this option in the listing.











nicole0612 said:


> I think she means that she puts it in the text of her listing, so potential buyers are alerted to the sale.


Yes, that's correct! I type the info into the description.


----------



## luv2run41

Very strange but I kept seeing a few seller keeping the code "Extra15" in their listings so I put an item in my basket and applied the code and it still worked last night?  I had taken the code out of my last two listings because it was technically over but it seems to still be working.


----------



## Joyjoy7

nicole0612 said:


> What is the best method to ship an item selling for just under $6,000 on Tradesy. Tradesy will not allow the use of their shipping methods and it looks like USPS standard shipping insurance rates top off at $5,000. For those of you who have sold items over $5,000 on Tradesy, what shipping service did you use? Roughly how much would it be to ship a large box of about 5-6 pounds including insurance for at least $5,500? Thank you.




I've used Fedex for items in that price point. Their feature is "declared value" vs insurance because they don't technically offer insurance and they don't cap at 5k. Definitely select "direct signature required" vs indirect.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> What is the best method to ship an item selling for just under $6,000 on Tradesy. Tradesy will not allow the use of their shipping methods and it looks like USPS standard shipping insurance rates top off at $5,000. For those of you who have sold items over $5,000 on Tradesy, what shipping service did you use? Roughly how much would it be to ship a large box of about 5-6 pounds including insurance for at least $5,500? Thank you.



i use USPS no matter what the price. my highest item was 5500 and i sent it with USPS for the max insurance. if it was lost i would be out 500.. but in all my life i have never, not once, had a USPS item go missing, so i trust their service. and they require a direct signature for high value/insured items. if you use their flat rate boxes, the weight doesn't matter at all, it could be 50 pounds and and the price is the same with flat rate shipping.


----------



## nicole0612

Joyjoy7 said:


> I've used Fedex for items in that price point. Their feature is "declared value" vs insurance because they don't technically offer insurance and they don't cap at 5k. Definitely select "direct signature required" vs indirect.







ccbaggirl89 said:


> i use USPS no matter what the price. my highest item was 5500 and i sent it with USPS for the max insurance. if it was lost i would be out 500.. but in all my life i have never, not once, had a USPS item go missing, so i trust their service. and they require a direct signature for high value/insured items. if you use their flat rate boxes, the weight doesn't matter at all, it could be 50 pounds and and the price is the same with flat rate shipping.




Thank you, that is very helpful!


----------



## nicole0612

luv2run41 said:


> Very strange but I kept seeing a few seller keeping the code "Extra15" in their listings so I put an item in my basket and applied the code and it still worked last night?  I had taken the code out of my last two listings because it was technically over but it seems to still be working.




Is it still working?


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I think she means that she puts it in the text of her listing, so potential buyers are alerted to the sale.





montana_patina said:


> Yes, that's correct! I type the info into the description.



Got you, thank you  I thought for a moment that Tradesy has a new feature in the listing that allows sellers to opt in to current promos.


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> Is it still working?



extra150 was still working when I tried it this morning to check.


----------



## Missheo

I've used tradesy a number of times and I love it! I've never sold on eBay bc I'm not too sure how much the fees are. I've only listed with tradesy and poshmark, but the fees with poshmark are 20% where as tradesy is 9% + 2.9% for PayPal. So far no problems whatsoever and have sold a good amount of stuff on there. 

I haven't listed anything recently but I did notice that last time I tried to use pictures I already had on my phone they came out very blurry and pixelated. But when I actually went through the app to post the pictures they came out perfect! A little annoying since I had the pics on my phone already, but as a buyer I can appreciate it. At least I know the seller actually has the item on hand and isn't using somebody else's photos for a fake listing. I've come across a lot of fraudulent posts on poshmark. 

As for shipping, their shipping kit is very convenient, but they charge and arm and a leg! Most of the time I have to do my own shipping bc my sales are larger purses, but at the rate they charge for their little shipping kit I would much rather send it out on my own.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> extra150 was still working when I tried it this morning to check.




Thanks!!


----------



## Prettyn

I have sold more items on poshmark than tradesy. I don't know why I'm not selling much on tradesy anymore. I love both sites.


----------



## NANI1972

ThisVNchick said:


> extra150 was still working when I tried it this morning to check.




What is the price bracket for the code? Thanks


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> What is the price bracket for the code? Thanks



Over $1000 I believe. I didn't actually get the email alert so I am not 100% sure, but $1000 seems to be their threshold for all the other sales.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> What is the price bracket for the code? Thanks







ThisVNchick said:


> Over $1000 I believe. I didn't actually get the email alert so I am not 100% sure, but $1000 seems to be their threshold for all the other sales.




There is also a code extra10, I believe, for lower price point items.


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> There is also a code extra10, I believe, for lower price point items.



You're right, for a moment I thought it was $15 off 

Had to edit my post


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Celine Bags are on sale. Its not advertised on their main page.


----------



## nicole0612

Chanel clothing and bags are on sale. I don't see a notice yet online or via email, but I just saw that Chanel items are on sale in my closet.


----------



## luv2run41

nicole0612 said:


> Chanel clothing and bags are on sale. I don't see a notice yet online or via email, but I just saw that Chanel items are on sale in my closet.


Yes SO happy! I just listed my jumbo flap and it sold  just as I was finishing my photobucket album of pics for the bag.  Anyone wanting to buy or sell Chanel today is the day


----------



## nicole0612

luv2run41 said:


> Yes SO happy! I just listed my jumbo flap and it sold  just as I was finishing my photobucket album of pics for the bag.  Anyone wanting to buy or sell Chanel today is the day




Congrats!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I'm pissed. I participated in the sellers sale and put all of my chanel and celine bags in the sale 5% off (im absorbing the discount not tradesy) and now they have this sale and my items cannot be included. I tried cancelling the listing and then restoring and that failed. So bummed!!! never particating again


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I'm pissed. I participated in the sellers sale and put all of my chanel and celine bags in the sale 5% off (im absorbing the discount not tradesy) and now they have this sale and my items cannot be included. I tried cancelling the listing and then restoring and that failed. So bummed!!! never particating again




Can you create a new listing for them? Or is it even worth the hassle? Maybe you could do one bare-bones test listing to see if it works.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

nicole0612 said:


> Can you create a new listing for them? Or is it even worth the hassle? Maybe you could do one bare-bones test listing to see if it works.




Yup that worked. But i dont have the original pictures and when I save the pictures that are on my previous listings the quality isnt good! 

By the way all I called and the rep said sale ends monday at midnight


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yup that worked. But i dont have the original pictures and when I save the pictures that are on my previous listings the quality isnt good!
> 
> By the way all I called and the rep said sale ends monday at midnight




Hmmm good news/bad news then. Thanks for the info about the sale date end!


----------



## montana_patina

Quick question: I'm sure plenty of us have sold on eBay and Tradesy. Do you feel that your items sell for higher amounts on Tradesy or eBay? I see a lot of really high prices on Tradesy relative to eBay and I wonder how fast they actually sell. I feel like I have to price my items competitively every time - and they do sell - but I like them to move fast!


----------



## whateve

montana_patina said:


> Quick question: I'm sure plenty of us have sold on eBay and Tradesy. Do you feel that your items sell for higher amounts on Tradesy or eBay? I see a lot of really high prices on Tradesy relative to eBay and I wonder how fast they actually sell. I feel like I have to price my items competitively every time - and they do sell - but I like them to move fast!


I've noticed that Tradesy prices are much higher than ebay too. I price my items the same in both places. This month I sold close to the same number of items on both sites. Tradesy buyers don't appear to love the same items ebayers do.  I sold an item on Tradesy that had 10 loves there but not one watcher on ebay. Now I have an item on ebay with 12 watchers and not a single love on Tradesy. Tradesy buyers seem more interested in items in brand new condition. None of my items move very quickly on Tradesy - I don't think buyers can find them easily.


----------



## montana_patina

whateve said:


> I've noticed that Tradesy prices are much higher than ebay too. I price my items the same in both places. This month I sold close to the same number of items on both sites. Tradesy buyers don't appear to love the same items ebayers do.  I sold an item on Tradesy that had 10 loves there but not one watcher on ebay. Now I have an item on ebay with 12 watchers and not a single love on Tradesy. Tradesy buyers seem more interested in items in brand new condition. None of my items move very quickly on Tradesy - I don't think buyers can find them easily.



That's very good insight, thank you! I sold a well used speedy on Tradesy but I had to price it fairly low. I always try to have the best possible price and I feel like that's the only way to sell within a reasonable amount of time (I love to sell within 2 weeks).


----------



## GemsBerry

I tried Tradesy labels for the fist time today. After post office scanned it (with difficulties because bar-code is blurred in the image) information from label appeared in tracking. it says Priority, "return service", insured for up to $50 (which is far less than items' value and less than standard insurance amount for Priority which should be $100). Also estimated delivery date shows 5 days since shipping date instead of 2-3 days that Priority should be. 
No signature required (items were below $300). 
Image with the label for download is quite blurred (both address and bar code). I was able to download it as gif and png files only. I wish Tradesy had better quality images with labels and made it available in pdf. 
the bottom line is Tradesy labels for Priority is not what it would be if I buy label from USPS site, I would say it's like Priority "Light" with slower delivery and less insurance. But they are also cheap ($8.5 instead of $12-15 for the same destination if I buy it myself). and given that Tradesy has the whole responsibility for potential mishaps with USPS, it's quite convenient and cheap.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> I tried Tradesy labels for the fist time today. After post office scanned it (with difficulties because bar-code is blurred in the image) information from label appeared in tracking. it says Priority, "return service", insured for up to $50 (which is far less than items' value and less than standard insurance amount for Priority which should be $100). Also estimated delivery date shows 5 days since shipping date instead of 2-3 days that Priority should be.
> No signature required (items were below $300).
> Image with the label for download is quite blurred (both address and bar code). I was able to download it as gif and png files only. I wish Tradesy had better quality images with labels and made it available in pdf.
> the bottom line is Tradesy labels for Priority is not what it would be if I buy label from USPS site, I would say it's like Priority "Light" with slower delivery and less insurance. But they are also cheap ($8.5 instead of $12-15 for the same destination if I buy it myself). and given that Tradesy has the whole responsibility for potential mishaps with USPS, it's quite convenient and cheap.




Yes, So for me the labels print out blurry when I save them onto my computer and print them that way. When I right click on the label on tradesy.com and select print it literally takes up the entire page. BUT i recently got a wireless printer and printed a label that way from my phone (got the label from the tradesy app) and it printed crystal clear. very unusual indeed. Also as far as priority i am located in Connecticut and have sold items using the label all the way to California and it never showed more then three day. in fact sometimes if i ship to the northeast it says one day priority. i'm surprised yours says 5 days? unless maybe because it was sent on a Saturday and your USPS doesn't have trucks for outgoing packages until Monday? Either way I just hope that the labels are here to stay. I even use flat rate shipping boxes with most of my items and have shipped with no problems!


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I tried Tradesy labels for the fist time today. After post office scanned it (with difficulties because bar-code is blurred in the image) information from label appeared in tracking. it says Priority, "return service", insured for up to $50 (which is far less than items' value and less than standard insurance amount for Priority which should be $100). Also estimated delivery date shows 5 days since shipping date instead of 2-3 days that Priority should be.
> No signature required (items were below $300).
> Image with the label for download is quite blurred (both address and bar code). I was able to download it as gif and png files only. I wish Tradesy had better quality images with labels and made it available in pdf.
> the bottom line is Tradesy labels for Priority is not what it would be if I buy label from USPS site, I would say it's like Priority "Light" with slower delivery and less insurance. But they are also cheap ($8.5 instead of $12-15 for the same destination if I buy it myself). and given that Tradesy has the whole responsibility for potential mishaps with USPS, it's quite convenient and cheap.







AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yes, So for me the labels print out blurry when I save them onto my computer and print them that way. When I right click on the label on tradesy.com and select print it literally takes up the entire page. BUT i recently got a wireless printer and printed a label that way from my phone (got the label from the tradesy app) and it printed crystal clear. very unusual indeed. Also as far as priority i am located in Connecticut and have sold items using the label all the way to California and it never showed more then three day. in fact sometimes if i ship to the northeast it says one day priority. i'm surprised yours says 5 days? unless maybe because it was sent on a Saturday and your USPS doesn't have trucks for outgoing packages until Monday? Either way I just hope that the labels are here to stay. I even use flat rate shipping boxes with most of my items and have shipped with no problems!




I also print the labels from my phone app through my wireless printer and they turn out crystal clear.


----------



## montana_patina

GemsBerry said:


> I tried Tradesy labels for the fist time today. After post office scanned it (with difficulties because bar-code is blurred in the image) information from label appeared in tracking. it says Priority, "return service", insured for up to $50 (which is far less than items' value and less than standard insurance amount for Priority which should be $100). Also estimated delivery date shows 5 days since shipping date instead of 2-3 days that Priority should be.
> No signature required (items were below $300).
> Image with the label for download is quite blurred (both address and bar code). I was able to download it as gif and png files only. I wish Tradesy had better quality images with labels and made it available in pdf.
> the bottom line is Tradesy labels for Priority is not what it would be if I buy label from USPS site, I would say it's like Priority "Light" with slower delivery and less insurance. But they are also cheap ($8.5 instead of $12-15 for the same destination if I buy it myself). and given that Tradesy has the whole responsibility for potential mishaps with USPS, it's quite convenient and cheap.



I love the Tradesy labels! The insurance number doesn't mean much because they do cover the full value. I don't have trouble printing if I do it right out of the web browser - no downloading.


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yes, So for me the labels print out blurry when I save them onto my computer and print them that way. When I right click on the label on tradesy.com and select print it literally takes up the entire page. BUT i recently got a wireless printer and printed a label that way from my phone (got the label from the tradesy app) and it printed crystal clear. very unusual indeed. Also as far as priority i am located in Connecticut and have sold items using the label all the way to California and it never showed more then three day. in fact sometimes if i ship to the northeast it says one day priority. i'm surprised yours says 5 days? unless maybe because it was sent on a Saturday and your USPS doesn't have trucks for outgoing packages until Monday? Either way I just hope that the labels are here to stay. I even use flat rate shipping boxes with most of my items and have shipped with no problems!





montana_patina said:


> I love the Tradesy labels! The insurance number doesn't mean much because they do cover the full value. I don't have trouble printing if I do it right out of the web browser - no downloading.



I will set up printing labels from the phone, thank you for the tip.
I'm surprised about 5 days myself, I'm on the East Coast, it usually takes 3 days to West Coast by Priority. this time expected delivery is Thursday. 
let's see when they actually deliver it, you know seller's anxiety - they faster they deliver the faster I get paid.


----------



## tiffCAKE

whateve said:


> None of my items move very quickly on Tradesy - I don't think buyers can find them easily.




You're absolutely correct from this buyer's perspective. I can't find what I'm looking for at all. I have to check using keywords constantly, sorting by newly listed, and browse every single item. It's only worth it to me when I'm looking for items that I cannot find anywhere else. 

I understand that maybe it's not easy to develop an app where buyers can restrict search results according to sizes, but that is not a unique/unusual expectation from a buyer's point of view and many competitors offer it so it's a huge miss on their part (in my opinion). 

Then again, maybe I'm just ridiculously stupid using their mobile website and/or iPhone app and there actually is a way to find what you're looking for??? That doesn't involve browsing practically browsing their entire inventory?? To be honest, I've been letting Google do it for them--whatever I'm looking for I just google it and add "tradesy" to the search term to find the listings


----------



## anthrosphere

GemsBerry said:


> -snip-



I never had a problem with their labels. I save them as PDF on my usb stick, print them out at FedEx/Kinkos and they always come out clear.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

tiffCAKE said:


> You're absolutely correct from this buyer's perspective. I can't find what I'm looking for at all. I have to check using keywords constantly, sorting by newly listed, and browse every single item. It's only worth it to me when I'm looking for items that I cannot find anywhere else.
> 
> I understand that maybe it's not easy to develop an app where buyers can restrict search results according to sizes, but that is not a unique/unusual expectation from a buyer's point of view and many competitors offer it so it's a huge miss on their part (in my opinion).
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm just ridiculously stupid using their mobile website and/or iPhone app and there actually is a way to find what you're looking for??? That doesn't involve browsing practically browsing their entire inventory?? To be honest, I've been letting Google do it for them--whatever I'm looking for I just google it and add "tradesy" to the search term to find the listings



Yep! I also think the search results are not helpful.  I use google to find my listing.


----------



## rsimo

What is the return policy on Tradesy? My understanding is if you get something and it doesn't work for you you return for credit within 4 days ( unless misrepresented), but if the seller indicates no return accepted are you still able to return for credit or that makes the sale final ?


----------



## whateve

rsimo said:


> What is the return policy on Tradesy? My understanding is if you get something and it doesn't work for you you return for credit within 4 days ( unless misrepresented), but if the seller indicates no return accepted are you still able to return for credit or that makes the sale final ?


The only listings I see that say no returns, final sale are those listed by Tradesy's own selling accounts. Everything else you should be able to return.


----------



## montana_patina

Wow, the EXTRA150 code is still working for items over $1000 - fingers crossed for my closet.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

montana_patina said:


> Wow, the EXTRA150 code is still working for items over $1000 - fingers crossed for my closet.




Omg it also works on top of the Chanel sale!!!! Woohooo


----------



## SweetDaisy05

montana_patina said:


> Wow, the EXTRA150 code is still working for items over $1000 - fingers crossed for my closet.


Wow!  I hope you make a sale.   Thanks, For sharing. 


AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Omg it also works on top of the Chanel sale!!!! Woohooo



That's crazy awesome!


----------



## jmc3007

re USPS labels, I have never had any problems with scanning even though the labels came out a little blurry, not too bad mind you, just a little.  Starting with 5/1 printing I noticed a couple things:  one is the return address now automatically shows Tradesy HQ and no longer my personal address, and two the clarity of the label is much much better than before.  I use Apple OS and no wireless printing for reference.  I know some ppl would call in to have the return address changed to Tradesy's but this flaw has been fixed, only took about 12 months lol.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rsimo said:


> What is the return policy on Tradesy? My understanding is if you get something and it doesn't work for you you return for credit within 4 days ( unless misrepresented), but if the seller indicates no return accepted are you still able to return for credit or that makes the sale final ?



you can still return it regardless of what the seller says


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> re USPS labels, I have never had any problems with scanning even though the labels came out a little blurry, not too bad mind you, just a little.  Starting with 5/1 printing I noticed a couple things:  one is the return address now automatically shows Tradesy HQ and no longer my personal address, and two the clarity of the label is much much better than before.  I use Apple OS and no wireless printing for reference.  I know some ppl would call in to have the return address changed to Tradesy's but this flaw has been fixed, only took about 12 months lol.



the thing with blurred labels, my point is Tradesy is not there yet, it should be clear in any browser on any device, still way to go. 
for return address it's great to see Tradesy's address there, it looks professional. 

as for search, I read in forums that accurate search is one of the most difficult tasks for IT. It may be helpful if we provide our feedback on search to them.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I made two sales this weekend, none were Chanel-related (I do have lots of Chanel items in my closet)...I betcha once the sale is over I'll have tons of messages asking me to go about 10% lower than my asking on my Chanel items.


----------



## rsimo

Thanks for the reply &#128512;&#128512;... Now as a seller if the buyer returns does Tradesy make you refund and get the item back or do they keep it and the sale is done on your side ( assuming no issues with product and the buyer simply changed their mind)? TIA


----------



## Joyjoy7

Anyone notice the return address on the free label ($8.50) is now Tradesy's address? Initially it was Tradesy, then switched to my registered address and as of this weekends sales the label is back to Tradesy


----------



## Joyjoy7

Oops! I see someone posted about this!! &#128579;


----------



## whateve

rsimo said:


> Thanks for the reply &#128512;&#128512;... Now as a seller if the buyer returns does Tradesy make you refund and get the item back or do they keep it and the sale is done on your side ( assuming no issues with product and the buyer simply changed their mind)? TIA


If the buyer returns, they return it to Tradesy not to the seller. The seller gets to keep the money unless the buyer claimed not as described or fake and Tradesy agreed with them. Then you get your bag back and you don't get the money.


----------



## rsimo

whateve said:


> If the buyer returns, they return it to Tradesy not to the seller. The seller gets to keep the money unless the buyer claimed not as described or fake and Tradesy agreed with them. Then you get your bag back and you don't get the money.




Thanks so much ! That definitely makes it better to sell on tradesy vs eBay


----------



## NANI1972

rsimo said:


> Thanks for the reply [emoji3][emoji3]... Now as a seller if the buyer returns does Tradesy make you refund and get the item back or do they keep it and the sale is done on your side ( assuming no issues with product and the buyer simply changed their mind)? TIA




All of the information you're asking is posted on their website TOS.  You have to weed through some information but it's there.


----------



## CaviarChanel

&#8230;


----------



## whateve

rsimo said:


> Thanks so much ! That definitely makes it better to sell on tradesy vs eBay


Definitely! With every ebay sale, I keep my fingers crossed they aren't going to return. With Tradesy, I just have to wait the 4 days after delivery to get my money.


----------



## eluxey

rsimo said:


> Thanks so much ! That definitely makes it better to sell on tradesy vs eBay


They both come with their pluses & minuses.  The generous Seller protection on Tradesy is the reason we choose to sell there.  Be mindful that if a buyer challenges an item as "not as described" or "not authentic" that your funds are held during the return process and examination.  This can take up to a month but normally averages two weeks for us.  In order to receive a "cash" refund (buyers side) to payment method the return has to fall into one of these two categories...even if the item listing is perfect 10%-20% of buyers will still select one of these two excuses to try and get cash back.  It's irritating and dishonest...but this is online commerce.  So just like on eBay cover yourself thouroughly in the description and photos.  This will really trim any liability on your side for an actual out of pocket refund.  eBay reaches the world so it's easier to sell items...but they have the worst policies on the planet in place as far as Sellers rights.


----------



## GemsBerry

I have update on delivery time for Tradesy labels. even though tracking said estimated delivery in 5 days, both packages were delivered today which makes it 3 days (I shipped them on Saturday, delivered on Monday). so it's normal Priority time frame - quite fast.


----------



## rsimo

Thanks for all the input ..&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## paula3boys

My Tradesy labels say 2 or 3 day priority on tracking but just priority on labels. I don't know how they decide which though


----------



## BeenBurned

paula3boys said:


> My Tradesy labels say 2 or 3 day priority on tracking but just priority on labels. I don't know how they decide which though


That's USPS's estimated priority delivery timeframe for regular priority mail.

If you're thinking of priority express, that's the former express mail and is the guaranteed delivery-time service. It's either next day or 2-day, depending on the delivery zip code. That's different service than priority.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> My Tradesy labels say 2 or 3 day priority on tracking but just priority on labels. I don't know how they decide which though





BeenBurned said:


> That's USPS's estimated priority delivery timeframe for regular priority mail.
> 
> If you're thinking of priority express, that's the former express mail and is the guaranteed delivery-time service. It's either next day or 2-day, depending on the delivery zip code. That's different service than priority.


Note that it is estimated, not guaranteed. It really means nothing. Tradesy labels are treated the same as any other priority label.


----------



## paula3boys

BeenBurned said:


> That's USPS's estimated priority delivery timeframe for regular priority mail.
> 
> If you're thinking of priority express, that's the former express mail and is the guaranteed delivery-time service. It's either next day or 2-day, depending on the delivery zip code. That's different service than priority.



When I go directly to post office I am told priority is 2 day (or at least last time I paid for priority on my own)


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know if there are any current sales or promo codes? The extra150 code has expired today. I would like to buy a bag, but wondering if I should wait for a potential sale as Mother's Day comes closer.


----------



## nicole0612

Another question...has anyone else noticed that there are black boxes (like censorship boxes) covering part of the picture on many new listings? Does anyone know what that is about? I have only been looking at handbags so maybe it's just in this category.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> When I go directly to post office I am told priority is 2 day (or at least last time I paid for priority on my own)


It depends on where it is shipping from and where it is going. Sometimes I can ship coast to coast in one day and other times, it takes 3 or more days. It depends on whether the shipper and the receiver are near a hub. Again, it is just an estimate, not a guarantee. Just because the label says 2 day doesn't mean it will get there in 2 days, and you don't get a refund of your postage if it takes longer.


----------



## Fullcloset

I still don't know how to quote someone when I reply but someone said they use the Tradesy label on flat rate envelopes and boxes and I just wanted to make sure that works because most of the smaller things like blouses fit in the legal size envelope and I can pickup the free flat rate boxes for chunky things so I prefer to use that but I only switched all my shipping to use Tradesy labels because they don't take out commission. If they exempted the first $8.50 from commission for shipping if you use your own and not their labels then I'd definitely rather do that because I just prefer having the post office scan and give me the sales receipt with the tracking info right there when I bring the packages rather then leave them and walk. I always worry then until it actually arrives. Also I don't think I save all that much in postage - in fact - using the legal size envelope is only about $7 and the difference to the next size $13 I think - I feel like I wind up losing in the long run since I use so much ink printing and the ink for my printer is like $40 for a cartridge. Plus my paper and time cutting them out and gluing or taping them on (and the cost of sealing tape is like $3 a roll for the strong stuff now. I rather just handwrite the  address and take it to the post office. I know I sound cheap but it all adds up. 

So - LOL - flat rate envelopes and boxes work with the $8.50 label? 
And would you use your own shipping & labels if they didn't charge commission against the first $8.50 of the shipping cost you charge to your buyers? Or am I the only one who still thinks that's easier.
BTW - I don't have a smartphone believe it or not so I'm still on a computer.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> I still don't know how to quote someone when I reply but someone said they use the Tradesy label on flat rate envelopes and boxes and I just wanted to make sure that works because most of the smaller things like blouses fit in the legal size envelope and I can pickup the free flat rate boxes for chunky things so I prefer to use that but I only switched all my shipping to use Tradesy labels because they don't take out commission. If they exempted the first $8.50 from commission for shipping if you use your own and not their labels then I'd definitely rather do that because I just prefer having the post office scan and give me the sales receipt with the tracking info right there when I bring the packages rather then leave them and walk. I always worry then until it actually arrives. Also I don't think I save all that much in postage - in fact - using the legal size envelope is only about $7 and the difference to the next size $13 I think - I feel like I wind up losing in the long run since I use so much ink printing and the ink for my printer is like $40 for a cartridge. Plus my paper and time cutting them out and gluing or taping them on (and the cost of sealing tape is like $3 a roll for the strong stuff now. I rather just handwrite the  address and take it to the post office. I know I sound cheap but it all adds up.
> 
> So - LOL - flat rate envelopes and boxes work with the $8.50 label?
> And would you use your own shipping & labels if they didn't charge commission against the first $8.50 of the shipping cost you charge to your buyers? Or am I the only one who still thinks that's easier.
> BTW - I don't have a smartphone believe it or not so I'm still on a computer.



It's true, all these small things add up and cost $$ at the end (called manufacturing overhead or something like that).
I personally try to include it in the price and consider shipping costs as postage only (I either use free USPS boxes or I recycle boxes and packaging materials that I get from retailers). 
it makes sense to pay yourself for small flat rate envelop and small FR box but once it's bigger and pricier than $8.5, Tradesy labels save you $$. 
As for Flat rate boxes, I haven't tried it yet with Tradesy labels, but I used one regional box and it went through alright and was delivered in time. It looks like any box can be used with Tradesy labels as long it's not Fedex or UPS box.
I like Tradesy labels for one more reason, I can use bigger box now. I always try to package expensive bags like they deserve it, but I didn't want to blow money on shipping huge boxes. With Tradesy labels I can afford extra space in the box and better protection, it still costs only $8.5.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> I still don't know how to quote someone when I reply but someone said they use the Tradesy label on flat rate envelopes and boxes and I just wanted to make sure that works because most of the smaller things like blouses fit in the legal size envelope and I can pickup the free flat rate boxes for chunky things so I prefer to use that but I only switched all my shipping to use Tradesy labels because they don't take out commission. If they exempted the first $8.50 from commission for shipping if you use your own and not their labels then I'd definitely rather do that because I just prefer having the post office scan and give me the sales receipt with the tracking info right there when I bring the packages rather then leave them and walk. I always worry then until it actually arrives. Also I don't think I save all that much in postage - in fact - using the legal size envelope is only about $7 and the difference to the next size $13 I think - I feel like I wind up losing in the long run since I use so much ink printing and the ink for my printer is like $40 for a cartridge. Plus my paper and time cutting them out and gluing or taping them on (and the cost of sealing tape is like $3 a roll for the strong stuff now. I rather just handwrite the  address and take it to the post office. I know I sound cheap but it all adds up.
> 
> So - LOL - flat rate envelopes and boxes work with the $8.50 label?
> And would you use your own shipping & labels if they didn't charge commission against the first $8.50 of the shipping cost you charge to your buyers? Or am I the only one who still thinks that's easier.
> BTW - I don't have a smartphone believe it or not so I'm still on a computer.


I was told by a Tradesy rep you can't use flat rate boxes with Tradesy labels. The post office might let them through though. I had one package disappear; I had used a Regional rate box A for that. 

Some of the stuff I sell is lightweight and small, such as scarves, keychains, clothing and wallets. If they weigh less than a pound, I use my own postage with a padded envelope. I send these first class, not priority, and it costs me between $2.45 and $3.65, plus the percentage I have to give to Tradesy. I buy my postage online on paypal.

For purses and anything that weighs over a pound, I use Tradesy's labels. Some of these would cost me $15 or more to ship on my own. I get free non-flat rate boxes from the post office or reuse boxes I've gotten packages in from Amazon and other places.

It is much, much easier for me to print labels at home and have the post office pick up my packages here. My postman has finally learned to scan my items when he picks them up. If I had to take a trip to the post office every time I made a sale, it wouldn't be fun. See, you think it is cheaper to hand-write your labels and take a trip to the post office; I think it is cheaper to not take that trip.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> It's true, all these small things add up and cost $$ at the end (called manufacturing overhead or something like that).
> I personally try to include it in the price and consider shipping costs as postage only (I either use free USPS boxes or I recycle boxes and packaging materials that I get from retailers).
> it makes sense to pay yourself for small flat rate envelop and small FR box but once it's bigger and pricier than $8.5, Tradesy labels save you $$.
> As for Flat rate boxes, I haven't tried it yet with Tradesy labels, but I used one regional box and it went through alright and was delivered in time. It looks like any box can be used with Tradesy labels as long it's not Fedex or UPS box.
> I like Tradesy labels for one more reason, I can use bigger box now. I always try to package expensive bags like they deserve it, but I didn't want to blow money on shipping huge boxes.* With Tradesy labels I can afford extra space in the box and better protection, it still costs only $8.5.*


The post office charges more if your box is over a certain size; some of these boxes would cost me $40 in postage, even without insurance, if I had to buy postage myself. Plus with Tradesy sales, I can use newspaper as packing materials to keep the purse from moving around rather than expensive bubble wrap or air pillows, since I don't have to worry about the weight.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> The post office charges more if your box is over a certain size; some of these boxes would cost me $40 in postage, even without insurance, if I had to buy postage myself. Plus with Tradesy sales, I can use newspaper as packing materials to keep the purse from moving around rather than expensive bubble wrap or air pillows, since I don't have to worry about the weight.



How confusing. I brought a Tradesy label to my post office and asked which box I should use and she told me any size box that I had.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> It's true, all these small things add up and cost $$ at the end (called manufacturing overhead or something like that).
> I personally try to include it in the price and consider shipping costs as postage only (I either use free USPS boxes or I recycle boxes and packaging materials that I get from retailers).
> it makes sense to pay yourself for small flat rate envelop and small FR box but once it's bigger and pricier than $8.5, Tradesy labels save you $$.
> As for Flat rate boxes, I haven't tried it yet with Tradesy labels, but I used one regional box and it went through alright and was delivered in time. It looks like any box can be used with Tradesy labels as long it's not Fedex or UPS box.
> I like Tradesy labels for one more reason, I can use bigger box now. I always try to package expensive bags like they deserve it, but I didn't want to blow money on shipping huge boxes. With Tradesy labels I can afford extra space in the box and better protection, it still costs only $8.5.



I would be careful about using the flat rate and regional boxes. The Tradesy label allows you to ship priority mail, yes, but that DOES NOT include the the special labeled boxes (i.e. flat rate/regional). You can ship using the PO's priority mail boxes (there are some standard ones) or any other boxes. Sometimes the PO does not catch every box that comes through, but if the PO does, they'll return the package back to you or if they deliver it to the addressee, they'll charge your buyer the additional postage. 

Over on Poshmark, they have the same type of label deal with USPS. I had a seller once send me an item and she shipped it in the USPS flat rate box. When it arrived, my mailman wouldn't hand over the package until I paid the extra fees.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> The post office charges more if your box is over a certain size; some of these boxes would cost me $40 in postage, even without insurance, if I had to buy postage myself. Plus with Tradesy sales, I can use newspaper as packing materials to keep the purse from moving around rather than expensive bubble wrap or air pillows, since I don't have to worry about the weight.



This, and also insurance and signature confirmation goes into price. I would include it for items priced $500+ as a protection measure if things go wrong. Insurance is especially expensive and can cost $35 alone. With Tradesy labels it's all covered by them.
Also it saves my time -  I don't need to measure and weigh boxes any more, I just print and stick the label.
Last but not least, I don't get into negotiation process with customers which carrier they would prefer even after I sent email that it would be USPS Priority or if I should change label to remove signature confirmation etc (I got all of these emails). now I just say this is the only way, it's good both for sellers and buyers as it comes with protection.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> How confusing. I brought a Tradesy label to my post office and asked which box I should use and she told me any size box that I had.


That's true; you can use any size box at all, and the weight doesn't matter. Tradesy gets billed for whatever cost the post office determines based on commercial pricing.


----------



## EGBDF

I am finding a lot of the recent email ads annoying and lacking any class. First Prince, then 'Everything on sale ' (not), and now Damn Michael. How old are these people???
Ooh, I just found the email preferences, thank goodness.


----------



## luv2run41

EGBDF said:


> I am finding a lot of the recent email ads annoying and lacking any class. First Prince, then 'Everything on sale ' (not), and now Damn Michael. How old are these people???
> Ooh, I just found the email preferences, thank goodness.


 I just saw that Michael one and thought it was very odd? Something a teen would come up with.


----------



## montana_patina

EGBDF said:


> I am finding a lot of the recent email ads annoying and lacking any class. First Prince, then 'Everything on sale ' (not), and now Damn Michael. How old are these people???
> Ooh, I just found the email preferences, thank goodness.



Haha yes, right now all I care about is the brand I mostly buy/sell going on sale. And it isn't happening yet!


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> I am finding a lot of the recent email ads annoying and lacking any class. First Prince, then 'Everything on sale ' (not), and now Damn Michael. How old are these people???
> Ooh, I just found the email preferences, thank goodness.





luv2run41 said:


> I just saw that Michael one and thought it was very odd? Something a teen would come up with.



My feeling exactly. that's how they handle promos and customer service recently. when I call them it's always "meh...nah..." like a girl who hasn't graduated from high school takes calls while doing her pedi. Sorry, just my feeling


----------



## fashion_victim9

Does anyone use business paypal account for transferring money from Tradesy? I use my personal one now but thinking of opening business acc, not sure if it's possible to use on Tradesy.
TIA!


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Note that it is estimated, not guaranteed. It really means nothing. Tradesy labels are treated the same as any other priority label.



btw I noticed that with these Tradesy priority labels delivery is faster then with the same ones on eBay. Maybe that was just a coincidence, not sure. but with their labels delivery sometimes same fast as express while with eBay labels it takes up to 4 days.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Does anyone use business paypal account for transferring money from Tradesy? I use my personal one now but thinking of opening business acc, not sure if it's possible to use on Tradesy.
> TIA!


I don't think there is a difference. A paypal address is an email address; it doesn't matter what kind of account it is. To Tradesy, they all look the same. 


fashion_victim9 said:


> btw I noticed that with these Tradesy priority labels delivery is faster then with the same ones on eBay. Maybe that was just a coincidence, not sure. but with their labels delivery sometimes same fast as express while with eBay labels it takes up to 4 days.


I think that is just a coincidence. I haven't noticed any difference. A lot of the time my Tradesy packages take longer than my ebay ones.


----------



## BeenBurned

paula3boys said:


> How confusing. I brought a Tradesy label to my post office and asked which box I should use and she told me any size box that I had.





whateve said:


> That's true; you can use any size box at all, and the weight doesn't matter. Tradesy gets billed for whatever cost the post office determines based on commercial pricing.


Any except FRBs.


----------



## love2sh0p

Here is my experience with Tradesy labels: I've now sold for 200 items on tradesy (big and small) I always shipped with a tradesy label. I always used their flat rate boxes. Out of the 219 items i've sold only one came back to me with a notice that said "incorrect packaging used" or something like that. I would say that's pretty good. I will say that my local post office is not familiar with the "priority return" labels that tradesy gives. I normally just put my items in a drop box unless it's over $800, in which case i go to a teller and ask for a receipt just to be safe. The few times i've done this they asked me why i am using a flat rate box with my label... i just told them i'm reusing the box. I would say go ahead and use the flat rate boxes with tradesy labels, since the return address is for Tradesy, There is really not much to worry about imo. I know someone on here said that the tradesy rep said it cannot be used but when i called last summer (some time ago i know) They told me it was fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

love2sh0p said:


> Here is my experience with Tradesy labels: I've now sold for 200 items on tradesy (big and small) I always shipped with a tradesy label*. I always used their flat rate boxes. Out of the 219 items i've sold only one came back to me with a notice that said "incorrect packaging used" or something like that. I would say that's pretty good.* I will say that my local post office is not familiar with the "priority return" labels that tradesy gives. I normally just put my items in a drop box unless it's over $800, in which case i go to a teller and ask for a receipt just to be safe. The few times i've done this they asked me why i am using a flat rate box with my label... i just told them i'm reusing the box. *I would say go ahead and use the flat rate boxes with tradesy labels, since the return address is for Tradesy,* There is really not much to worry about imo. I know someone on here said that the tradesy rep said it cannot be used but when i called last summer (some time ago i know) They told me it was fine.


What a crazy-a$$ way of thinking! 

You can get free priority shipping materials from the post office. Why do the wrong thing and ship with FRB? Not only is it not what you've "paid" for but it's not being used for the purpose intended. 

Please don't give bad advice! 

Just because the package won't be RTS to you as seller doesn't mean that you're doing the right thing or that you're off the hook. 

The rules say to use any boxes EXCEPT flat rate and in blatantly using and advising others to use flat rate packaging is wrong. 

And if people continue to do that, it'll cost Tradesy money because if the packages are returned to them as "postage due," do you not think they'll pass the costs on to you as a seller (in the form of fee increases)? 

Just because you didn't get caught doesn't make what you did right! 

Try telling that to the cop who stops you for speeding. Tell him, "I go 80 MPH all the time and never get caught! Why do you suddenly care now?" 

Or, "I always park in the handicapped spaces and never got a ticket! Why am I getting a $100 fine now?" 

Sheesh!


----------



## EGBDF

I never use flat rate boxes with Tradesy labels. When you order them from USPS they make it clear they are only to be used for flat rate postage. I have no idea what Tradesy's business deal is w/USPS but it's really not clear to me that flat rate boxes can be used.
I use the free priority boxes with Tradesy labels, or sometimes I need to use a bigger box than they have, so I use their priority label stickers (also free) on my own box. It's so easy and the boxes don't take up much space to store.


----------



## love2sh0p

BeenBurned said:


> What a crazy-a$$ way of thinking!
> 
> You can get free priority shipping materials from the post office. Why do the wrong thing and ship with FRB? Not only is it not what you've "paid" for but it's not being used for the purpose intended.
> 
> Please don't give bad advice!
> 
> Just because the package won't be RTS to you as seller doesn't mean that you're doing the right thing or that you're off the hook.
> 
> The rules say to use any boxes EXCEPT flat rate and in blatantly using and advising others to use flat rate packaging is wrong.
> 
> And if people continue to do that, it'll cost Tradesy money because if the packages are returned to them as "postage due," do you not think they'll pass the costs on to you as a seller (in the form of fee increases)?
> 
> Just because you didn't get caught doesn't make what you did right!
> 
> Try telling that to the cop who stops you for speeding. Tell him, "I go 80 MPH all the time and never get caught! Why do you suddenly care now?"
> 
> Or, "I always park in the handicapped spaces and never got a ticket! Why am I getting a $100 fine now?"
> 
> Sheesh!




I'm not sure where you're located but i'm in NYC and none of my post offices stock have just "priority" boxes, they only stock flat rate for whatever reason. When i first started selling they told me my flat rate boxes were perfectly fine. I ordered the priority boxes online and they were HUGE. Most of the items I sell are too big for the medium priority box and too small for large box. 

I too called Tradesy and asked if I could use flat rate boxes at some point and they said it was fine. Whatever the case I would e-mail Tradesy and get the OKAY to use flat rate boxes in writing in the rare case that something happens.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

love2sh0p said:


> I'm not sure where you're located but i'm in NYC and none of my post offices stock have just "priority" boxes, they only stock flat rate for whatever reason. When i first started selling they told me my flat rate boxes were perfectly fine. I ordered the priority boxes online and they were HUGE. Most of the items I sell are too big for the medium priority box and too small for large box.
> 
> I too called Tradesy and asked if I could use flat rate boxes at some point and they said it was fine. Whatever the case I would e-mail Tradesy and get the OKAY to use flat rate boxes in writing in the rare case that something happens.




I used to be in NYC and they did not stock priority boxes at all (at least the post offices i've been to). the tellers have always accepted my items no questions. I've even pointed out my label to get the okay to use their box and they said it was fine. Tradesy really should list their labels limitations on there website in detail instead of us all guessing what's okay and what's not haha


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I used to be in NYC and they did not stock priority boxes at all (at least the post offices i've been to). the tellers have always accepted my items no questions. I've even pointed out my label to get the okay to use their box and they said it was fine. Tradesy really should list their labels limitations on there website in detail instead of us all guessing what's okay and what's not haha


I've never found the regular boxes (non-flat rate) at the post office either. I've always ordered them. I use the large ones the most.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> I've never found the regular boxes (non-flat rate) at the post office either. I've always ordered them. I use the large ones the most.




I didn't even know there were different priority boxes until i read this forum today lol (priority mail and flat rate priority). I just know for sure my post office has the flat rate boxes only. i've sent about 50+ packages with the flat rate box with no issues


----------



## whateve

When you make a purchase on Tradesy, do you accept the Google Trusted Stores protection?


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> Does anyone use business paypal account for transferring money from Tradesy? I use my personal one now but thinking of opening business acc, not sure if it's possible to use on Tradesy.
> TIA!



I have a business PP account and can withdraw funds from Tradesy there. the main difference between personal and business PP account is how much you can withdraw from PP to your bank account (it has some monthly limit). But I'm not sure if you need it, you can withdraw money from Tradesy directly to your cc or bank account, it's easier.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> When you make a purchase on Tradesy, do you accept the Google Trusted Stores protection?




I do. I guess it cant hurt


----------



## BeenBurned

love2sh0p said:


> I'm not sure where you're located but i'm in NYC and none of my post offices stock have just "priority" boxes, they only stock flat rate for whatever reason. When i first started selling they told me my flat rate boxes were perfectly fine. I ordered the priority boxes online and they were HUGE. Most of the items I sell are too big for the medium priority box and too small for large box.
> 
> I too called Tradesy and asked if I could use flat rate boxes at some point and they said it was fine. Whatever the case I would e-mail Tradesy and get the OKAY to use flat rate boxes in writing in the rare case that something happens.


Most post offices don't have non-FRB unless a customer turns some over to them. 

However as a seller, you should take advantage of one of the few freebies USPS offers. There are many different sizes and products available, shipping to your home address is free and it couldn't be easier. 

If you sell, keep them handy!

https://store.usps.com/store/browse/category.jsp?categoryId=shipping-supplies


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> Most post offices don't have non-FRB unless a customer turns some over to them.
> 
> However as a seller, you should take advantage of one of the few freebies USPS offers. There are many different sizes and products available, shipping to your home address is free and it couldn't be easier.
> 
> If you sell, keep them handy!
> 
> https://store.usps.com/store/browse/category.jsp?categoryId=shipping-supplies




Thanks for the link--there's lots of free options delivered right to me!


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I have a business PP account and can withdraw funds from Tradesy there. the main difference between personal and business PP account is how much you can withdraw from PP to your bank account (it has some monthly limit). But I'm not sure if you need it, you can withdraw money from Tradesy directly to your cc or bank account, it's easier.



thank you, GemsBerry


----------



## katlun

Should I be worried about this?


----------



## whateve

katlun said:


> Should I be worried about this?


Are you the seller? I don't think it is anything to worry about. I've had that happen. The buyer always picked it up in a day or two.


----------



## whateve

Now that Tradesy has separated out the shipping charges, I'm reluctant to buy from any seller that charges more than $8.50 for shipping.


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> Are you the seller? I don't think it is anything to worry about. I've had that happen. The buyer always picked it up in a day or two.



Thanks, I am the seller, I know Tradesy will pay me when the buyer recieves the item but I never thought what if they never picks up the item...until now


----------



## whateve

katlun said:


> Thanks, I am the seller, I know Tradesy will pay me when the buyer recieves the item but I never thought what if they never picks up the item...until now


If they don't pick it up in a few days, I'd send the buyer a message letting her know that her package is waiting. Then if you don't hear from her or she doesn't pick it up within a day or two after that, I'd call Tradesy. They'll probably release your funds. Some people only have time to go to the post office on Saturday so I wouldn't be worried until after then.


----------



## GemsBerry

katlun said:


> Should I be worried about this?



Nothing to worry about yet. I second that you need to send the buyer a reminder to pick it up. Just in case don't include any links with tracking because Tradesy message system will block it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

katlun said:


> Thanks, I am the seller, I know Tradesy will pay me when the buyer recieves the item but I never thought what if they never picks up the item...until now



This was probably sent to a PO box? I usually chat with Tradesy CS and tell them that the item has been delivered (technically) and they put my funds in escrow according to the time that the item became available for pick-up. I mean, what if your buyer doesn't come often to check on his/her PO box? You shouldn't be held accountable if that is their preferred address. As long as it does not require a signature, you should be able to tell Tradesy to put the item in escrow.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Wow! Just seen my page today. Tradesy is now GLOBAL. I know this means more buyers which will be good for sellers. I just don't know if International Sellers can post now; this will mean it will be flooded with japanese sellers ~ just like ebay....


----------



## GemsBerry

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Wow! Just seen my page today. Tradesy is now GLOBAL. I know this means more buyers which will be good for sellers. I just don't know if International Sellers can post now; this will mean it will be flooded with japanese sellers ~ just like ebay....



it probably means only US sellers can sell overseas now, not intl sellers are coming to Tradesy.
BTW I don't see anything wrong with Japanese sellers on eBay, neither it's flooded with them, maybe 1 out of 10-15 items that I browse is from Japan.


----------



## speedygirl45

GemsBerry said:


> it probably means only US sellers can sell overseas now, not intl sellers are coming to Tradesy.
> BTW I don't see anything wrong with Japanese sellers on eBay, neither it's flooded with them, maybe 1 out of 10-15 items that I browse is from Japan.


It looks like only international buying. I actually wouldn't mind more japanese sellers if they allowed international sellers. Theyve all had really well kept bags in my experience


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

I agree! nothing wrong with Japanese sellers flooding Tradesy, just means slow death to small time sellers ~ in my humble opinion.


----------



## jmc3007

Here's more details about global shipping for overseas BUYERS  http://help.tradesy.com/article/119-buying-outside-us.  My guess is Tradesy will employ a concierge service similar to Shop Hers, Vestiaire Collective etc where US sellers will send their merchandise to Tradesy for inspection and validation and then they take care of adding duties, international postage to final destination, technically this is how they can address and comply with 4-day inspection window, as well as other existing policies.  The shipping kit comes in handy for int'l shipping.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I agree! nothing wrong with Japanese sellers flooding Tradesy, just means slow death to small time sellers ~ in my humble opinion.



+1 I don't want Japanese sellers because they bring down selling prices greatly.  I can't sell that cheaply, and it is not worth it for me.  I always hope they never sell what I have because they always sell a lot of the same thing.  I don't want to sell out of US because that means more problems to me.  I want more buyers but not if they are the wrong ones.  My opinion is strictly business based off my experience with selling handbags.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> +1 I don't want Japanese sellers because they bring down selling prices greatly.  I can't sell that cheaply, and it is not worth it for me.  I always hope they never sell what I have because they always sell a lot of the same thing.  I don't want to sell out of US because that means more problems to me.  I want more buyers but not if they are the wrong ones.  My opinion is strictly business based off my experience with selling handbags.


Thats the thing; Japanese sellers pretty much have everything. Agree on selling International, kin'da risky.


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> Here's more details about global shipping for overseas BUYERS  http://help.tradesy.com/article/119-buying-outside-us.  My guess is Tradesy will employ a concierge service similar to Shop Hers, Vestiaire Collective etc where US sellers will send their merchandise to Tradesy for inspection and validation and then they take care of adding duties, international postage to final destination, technically this is how they can address and comply with 4-day inspection window, as well as other existing policies.  The shipping kit comes in handy for int'l shipping.



I don't think so. It just looks like Tradesy has partnered with a freight forwarding service. I have shipped to freight forwarders (including the one they are using) and my money is released 4 days after it reaches the forwarder.

eta: and I guess these restrictions are to cut back on possible problems?
Restrictions (not applicable to all countries)

Items priced above $2500
Like new or Gently used condition
Materials with export or import restrictions (such as python leather)
Items not yet available in our international catalog


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> Here's more details about global shipping for overseas BUYERS  http://help.tradesy.com/article/119-buying-outside-us.  My guess is Tradesy will employ a concierge service similar to Shop Hers, Vestiaire Collective etc where US sellers will send their merchandise to Tradesy for inspection and validation and then they take care of adding duties, international postage to final destination, technically this is how they can address and comply with 4-day inspection window, as well as other existing policies.  The shipping kit comes in handy for int'l shipping.





oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Wow! Just seen my page today. Tradesy is now GLOBAL. I know this means more buyers which will be good for sellers. I just don't know if International Sellers can post now; this will mean it will be flooded with japanese sellers ~ just like ebay....





GemsBerry said:


> it probably means only US sellers can sell overseas now, not intl sellers are coming to Tradesy.
> BTW I don't see anything wrong with Japanese sellers on eBay, neither it's flooded with them, maybe 1 out of 10-15 items that I browse is from Japan.



I just wish Tradesy would be UP FRONT about Japanese sellers-where the bag is actually located. Because I won't buy a bag from Japan because of the possible mildew or cigarette odor. I'm very sensitive to those smells and I would rather cut out that risk by not buying from Japan.


----------



## katlun

ThisVNchick said:


> This was probably sent to a PO box? I usually chat with Tradesy CS and tell them that the item has been delivered (technically) and they put my funds in escrow according to the time that the item became available for pick-up. I mean, what if your buyer doesn't come often to check on his/her PO box? You shouldn't be held accountable if that is their preferred address. As long as it does not require a signature, you should be able to tell Tradesy to put the item in escrow.


 


goggled the address, it's a freight forwarding service, with that I thought it would go directly to the service not end up at the post office


I live in Miami, which the address is in Doral - basically Miami, I could have driven this package to the address but I know Tradesy doesn't allow that nor would I really have wanted to do that, I just know Miami has it's element of questionable people - with that said I also know Tradesy will protect me better than a eBay. I did use Tradesy label so if it doesn't get picked up I am guessing it gets shipped to Tradesy and not me, because finally Tradesy label has them as return address.


----------



## luv2run41

I don't think you are ever to use a flat rate with the label. I was even told by the post office not to or you will likely get the package back.
 I wish I had tried the Tradesy labels sooner, they are wonderful. I was a bit nervous at first, for example, a large package to CA from NY would cost me around 30.00 to ship only cost the 8.50 Tradesy label.  I put the label on and crossed my fingers and when everything turned on fine tried another label and now I will only use the labels. They are a wonderful deal. 
I would say never use a flat rate box.


----------



## jmc3007

EGBDF said:


> I don't think so. It just looks like Tradesy has partnered with a freight forwarding service. I have shipped to freight forwarders (including the one they are using) and my money is released 4 days after it reaches the forwarder.
> 
> eta: and I guess these restrictions are to cut back on possible problems?
> Restrictions (not applicable to all countries)
> 
> Items priced above $2500
> Like new or Gently used condition
> Materials with export or import restrictions (such as python leather)
> Items not yet available in our international catalog


My read is that for those countries not part of Tradesy global shipping program, they suggest ppl continue to use freight forwarding services as they have.  Some of my buyers have done so in the past. But for those countries that Tradesy will include (currently only Canada is identified) they will ship or arrange for shipment and collect duties etc to make the buying process appear more seamless.  International shipping isn't that difficult or mysterious as it once was, loads of companies offer it so its another step they can take to stay competitive.


----------



## jmc3007

katlun said:


> goggled the address, it's a freight forwarding service, with that I thought it would go directly to the service not end up at the post office
> 
> 
> I live in Miami, which the address is in Doral - basically Miami, I could have driven this package to the address but I know Tradesy doesn't allow that nor would I really have wanted to do that, I just know Miami has it's element of questionable people - with that said I also know Tradesy will protect me better than a eBay. I did use Tradesy label so if it doesn't get picked up I am guessing it gets shipped to Tradesy and not me, because finally Tradesy label has them as return address.


I would message the buyer to remind her freight company to pick up the package.  Not sure why USPS didn't leave it with office.  3-4 of my sales went to freight forwarders and they always worked out but there seem to be a disconnect between them and the buyers, be it distance/time zone or language barrier so I always put in a bit more follow up effort to make sure my funds wouldn't be delayed


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luv2run41 said:


> I don't think you are ever to use a flat rate with the label. I was even told by the post office not to or you will likely get the package back.
> I wish I had tried the Tradesy labels sooner, they are wonderful. I was a bit nervous at first, for example, a large package to CA from NY would cost me around 30.00 to ship only cost the 8.50 Tradesy label.  I put the label on and crossed my fingers and when everything turned on fine tried another label and now I will only use the labels. They are a wonderful deal.
> I would say never use a flat rate box.



thanks for sharing. i have never used their label out of nervousness. i am not sure how much insurance their label will cover and if it requires a direct signature? - since i usually sell items above the 2K level i need to be sure they sign for packages, and if you use their label then you need to find your own packing supplies, right? i prefer doing my own thing b/c all the postal supplies are free w/flat rate and i'm not hunting around for boxes and packing materials


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> My read is that for those countries not part of Tradesy global shipping program, they suggest ppl continue to use freight forwarding services as they have.  Some of my buyers have done so in the past. But for those countries that Tradesy will include (currently only Canada is identified) they will ship or arrange for shipment and collect duties etc to make the buying process appear more seamless.  International shipping isn't that difficult or mysterious as it once was, loads of companies offer it so its another step they can take to stay competitive.



I saw the things you're talking about...I think Tradesy is very consistent about being ambiguous/contradictory about some of their guidelines and policies.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Thats the thing; Japanese sellers pretty much have everything. Agree on selling International, kin'da risky.



It does feel like they sell everything.   They don't sell all brands, mainly cheap stuff.  It is luck when selling popular items.  I have read that EBay tells them what are the top sellers.  Form my experience, they buy identical bags to sell with no deviation which is weird to me. I always  pick an American seller over them first, so there are buyers like me out there.  I think many American sellers have better condition bags. Cheap is not always good.  Quality does not always come cheap. We can win too.  There is a buyer that appereciate us.  However, I don't want all the big consignment stores and Japan sellers pushing us towards the bottom of the search.  I am not excited for that type of direction because I want a different environment from EBay. We have the same concerns.  I wish everybody a positive Tradesy experience.
I will not ship my bag overseas.  The bag I'm selling is pricy.  I have too much to loose. It is nerve wrecking especially when selling online is already gutsy.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I don't think so. It just looks like Tradesy has partnered with a freight forwarding service. I have shipped to freight forwarders (including the one they are using) and my money is released 4 days after it reaches the forwarder.
> 
> eta: and I guess these restrictions are to cut back on possible problems?
> Restrictions (not applicable to all countries)
> 
> Items priced above $2500
> Like new or Gently used condition
> Materials with export or import restrictions (such as python leather)
> Items not yet available in our international catalog


I found the "Like new or gentled used condition" restriction to be  ambiguous. Does that mean only new with tags items can be sold overseas? I wonder what is in their international catalog?


SweetDaisy05 said:


> It does feel like they sell everything.   They don't sell all brands, mainly cheap stuff.  It is luck when selling popular items.  I have read that EBay tells them what are the top sellers.  Form my experience, they buy identical bags to sell with no deviation which is weird to me. I always  pick an American seller over them first, so there are buyers like me out there.  I think many American sellers have better condition bags. Cheap is not always good.  Quality does not always come cheap. We can win too.  There is a buyer that appereciate us.  However, I don't want all the big consignment stores and Japan sellers pushing us towards the bottom of the search.  I am not excited for that type of direction because I want a different environment from EBay. We have the same concerns.  I wish everybody a positive Tradesy experience.
> I will not ship my bag overseas.  The bag I'm selling is pricy.  I have too much to loose. It is nerve wrecking especially when selling online is already gutsy.


On ebay I always choose a US seller over a Japanese because if there is a problem, it would cost too much to ship it back. The only items I bought from Japan were items I knew I wouldn't be returning and I couldn't find anywhere else.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I found the "Like new or gentled used condition" restriction to be  ambiguous. Does that mean only new with tags items can be sold overseas? I wonder what is in their international catalog?
> 
> On ebay I always choose a US seller over a Japanese because *if there is a problem, it would cost too much to ship it back.* The only items I bought from Japan were items I knew I wouldn't be returning and I couldn't find anywhere else.



Oh yes, I forgot about that issue too, as far as why I don't want to buy from out of the US.
At least it seems like these changes are good for sellers on Tradesy so far. Possibly more potential buyers?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about that issue too, as far as why I don't want to buy from out of the US.
> At least it seems like these changes are good for sellers on Tradesy so far. Possibly more potential buyers?


It depends on how much extra it costs. I have sold a few things through the GSP on ebay and shipped a few items directly to Canada and Australia so I know there are some buyers who are willing to pay for the postage. It probably will be more beneficial to sellers of high priced items since the postage cost won't be a high percentage of the total. My items are are fairly cheap so I don't think I'll sell much to international buyers.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> It depends on how much extra it costs. I have sold a few things through the GSP on ebay and shipped a few items directly to Canada and Australia so I know there are some buyers who are willing to pay for the postage. It probably will be more beneficial to sellers of high priced items since the postage cost won't be a high percentage of the total. My items are are fairly cheap so I don't think I'll sell much to international buyers.



Yes, that's true. Though there are some things that are cheaper in the US (Coach?) or not available outside the US. I have sold some items like this that went to freight shippers. I have no idea what the extra costs are for those buyers.


----------



## GemsBerry

SweetDaisy05 said:


> It does feel like they sell everything.   They don't sell all brands, mainly cheap stuff.  It is luck when selling popular items.  I have read that EBay tells them what are the top sellers.  Form my experience, they buy identical bags to sell with no deviation which is weird to me. I always  pick an American seller over them first, so there are buyers like me out there.  I think many American sellers have better condition bags. Cheap is not always good.  Quality does not always come cheap. We can win too.  There is a buyer that appereciate us.  However, I don't want all the big consignment stores and Japan sellers pushing us towards the bottom of the search.  I am not excited for that type of direction because I want a different environment from EBay. We have the same concerns.  I wish everybody a positive Tradesy experience.
> I will not ship my bag overseas.  The bag I'm selling is pricy.  I have too much to loose. It is nerve wrecking especially when selling online is already gutsy.



I agree, it's about the price point. I don't browse say LV canvas bags, rather Hermes, Chanel, Dior and I look for items in like new/new condition. I don't see that it's much cheaper from Japanese sellers. also it comes with shipping costs and potential duties. it's a headache to buy from overseas. Also there's a language barrier. I can always ask US seller Qs, additional pictures and get overall feeling if I want to buy from this seller.

Re to overseas shipping, I just chatted with Tradesy. they said intl customers have to set up a freight service to shop on Tradesy, sellers will still ship to US addresses only. Sellers from overseas can't sell on Tradesy, but they will get to this point some day (when they become as big as eBay I guess).


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, it's about the price point. I don't browse say LV canvas bags, rather Hermes, Chanel, Dior and I look for items in like new/new condition. I don't see that it's much cheaper from Japanese sellers. also it comes with shipping costs and potential duties. it's a headache to buy from overseas. Also there's a language barrier. I can always ask US seller Qs, additional pictures and get overall feeling if I want to buy from this seller.
> 
> Re to overseas shipping, I just chatted with Tradesy. they said intl customers have to set up a freight service to shop on Tradesy, sellers will still ship to US addresses only. Sellers from overseas can't sell on Tradesy, but they will get to this point some day (when they become as big as eBay I guess).


Thanks for the clarification. It sounds like it will be great for sellers. They won't have to worry about it once it reaches the freight service. I've never had one problem when I've shipped to a freight service.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Thanks for the clarification. It sounds like it will be great for sellers. They won't have to worry about it once it reaches the freight service. I've never had one problem when I've shipped to a freight service.



Yep for now it's good, yet Tradesy can change everything tomorrow


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> Yep for now it's good, yet Tradesy can change everything tomorrow




haha true


----------



## nicole0612

Any info on a Mother's Day sale? I was expecting one!


----------



## luv2run41

I don't think there is going to be a Mother's Day sale


----------



## nicole0612

Too bad! I have my eye on a bag when the next 10% off sale comes.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Too bad! I have my eye on a bag when the next 10% off sale comes.


Some people have the codes in their listings. Have you tried using it anyway? I tried one the other day and it didn't say it was invalid, it said my total was too low to use it.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Some people have the codes in their listings. Have you tried using it anyway? I tried one the other day and it didn't say it was invalid, it said my total was too low to use it.




That's true, I think some sellers get special sale codes. I will certainly try that if I see it, thanks.


----------



## katlun

nicole0612 said:


> That's true, I think some sellers get special sale codes. I will certainly try that if I see it, thanks.


 


GIFT25 works on $200 or more for 1st time buyers


----------



## nicole0612

katlun said:


> GIFT25 works on $200 or more for 1st time buyers




Thanks, I tried a few codes, but none worked for me, so I just went ahead and purchased the bag. The GIFT25 is a great code for first-time buyers! Thanks for posting.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, I tried a few codes, but none worked for me, so I just went ahead and purchased the bag. The GIFT25 is a great code for first-time buyers! Thanks for posting.




Don't be afraid to ask for a reasonable amount off  Sellers are pretty flexible with the prices if you tell them you will purchase the same day


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Don't be afraid to ask for a reasonable amount off  Sellers are pretty flexible with the prices if you tell them you will purchase the same day




Thanks, the seller agreed to $100 off!


----------



## eluxey

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Wow! Just seen my page today. Tradesy is now GLOBAL. I know this means more buyers which will be good for sellers. I just don't know if International Sellers can post now; this will mean it will be flooded with japanese sellers ~ just like ebay....


They have been allowing fake drop ship sellers and Japanese sellers on Tradesy for a few months.


----------



## eluxey

SweetDaisy05 said:


> +1 I don't want Japanese sellers because they bring down selling prices greatly.  I can't sell that cheaply, and it is not worth it for me.  I always hope they never sell what I have because they always sell a lot of the same thing.  I don't want to sell out of US because that means more problems to me.  I want more buyers but not if they are the wrong ones.  My opinion is strictly business based off my experience with selling handbags.


Our Tradesy sales are down 50% over the past two months because of foreign sellers taking over the rankings that Tradesy said would be protected. They have always been great to sellers...but that is not the case as of late.  It's really disappointing.  They seem to have forgotten the basics that built them.  Additionally I find it impossible to shop on there because most of the items offered are drop ship sellers stealing listings from eBay, fashionphile etc.


----------



## eluxey

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, it's about the price point. I don't browse say LV canvas bags, rather Hermes, Chanel, Dior and I look for items in like new/new condition. I don't see that it's much cheaper from Japanese sellers. also it comes with shipping costs and potential duties. it's a headache to buy from overseas. Also there's a language barrier. I can always ask US seller Qs, additional pictures and get overall feeling if I want to buy from this seller.
> 
> Re to overseas shipping, I just chatted with Tradesy. they said intl customers have to set up a freight service to shop on Tradesy, sellers will still ship to US addresses only. Sellers from overseas can't sell on Tradesy, but they will get to this point some day (when they become as big as eBay I guess).


There are foreign sellers on there already and they know this.  They are just turning a blind eye to it.  They have been so wishy washy since they bought Shop-Hers for no money and called it an acquisition / merger.  More like a mercy killing.  Authenticators on here won't even give opinions on Tradesy listings anymore...which makes it that much harder for US based sellers.


----------



## whateve

eluxey said:


> There are foreign sellers on there already and they know this.  They are just turning a blind eye to it.  They have been so wishy washy since they bought Shop-Hers for no money and called it an acquisition / merger.  More like a mercy killing.  Authenticators on here won't even give opinions on Tradesy listings anymore...which makes it that much harder for US based sellers.


It's pretty hard to authenticate a Tradesy listing when you can't provide a link to it. Links to a particular listing don't work on the forum.


----------



## Roku

eluxey said:


> Our Tradesy sales are down 50% over the past two months because of foreign sellers taking over the rankings that Tradesy said would be protected. They have always been great to sellers...but that is not the case as of late.  It's really disappointing.  They seem to have forgotten the basics that built them.  Additionally I find it impossible to shop on there because most of the items offered are drop ship sellers stealing listings from eBay, fashionphile etc.




This is why I won't authenticate Chanel bags on Tradesy. It's not that other platforms don't have instances of listing stealing etc.--just that tradesy is aware of and condones this practice and profits off it as it creates additional aggregate listings and falsifies true inventory analysis for fundraising and SEO purposes. Doesn't matter whether the listings are legit or not to them--more listings=better SEO placement and more inventory=better stats to woo potential investors


----------



## SweetDaisy05

eluxey said:


> Our Tradesy sales are down 50% over the past two months because of foreign sellers taking over the rankings that Tradesy said would be protected. They have always been great to sellers...but that is not the case as of late.  It's really disappointing.  They seem to have forgotten the basics that built them.  Additionally I find it impossible to shop on there because most of the items offered are drop ship sellers stealing listings from eBay, fashionphile etc.



Thanks for sharing your experience.  I agree with every word you said.  I always hope my bag is easy to find for the right buyer.  Selling on Tradesy is like going fishing, and I believe the search is the reason like you. I have noticed the caliber of some of the buyers has also changed which I think is affected by the search. It is mind-blowing. People shopping that can't tell an authentic bag or want pristine bags for well used prices. I'm like, huh.  There is nothing more I can do but sit and wait for the right buyer. I believe that buyer is out there. I still prefer to sell on Tradesy.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

eluxey said:


> Our Tradesy sales are down 50% over the past two months because of foreign sellers taking over the rankings that Tradesy said would be protected. They have always been great to sellers...but that is not the case as of late.  It's really disappointing.  They seem to have forgotten the basics that built them.  Additionally I find it impossible to shop on there because most of the items offered are drop ship sellers stealing listings from eBay, fashionphile etc.



+1/ I barely get a sale. Its leading to a not so good direction. Big sellers who do not even have their items on hand took over.


----------



## eluxey

Roku said:


> This is why I won't authenticate Chanel bags on Tradesy. It's not that other platforms don't have instances of listing stealing etc.--just that tradesy is aware of and condones this practice and profits off it as it creates additional aggregate listings and falsifies true inventory analysis for fundraising and SEO purposes. Doesn't matter whether the listings are legit or not to them--more listings=better SEO placement and more inventory=better stats to woo potential investors



Roku your assessment of their current (mis) direction seems to be spot on.  Artificial growth through manipulation is reprehensible.  Likewise, Tradesy seems to be taking a schoolboy approach to its PR on the matter.  Emails on the issue are not answered by customer support,  the company policy is to literally ignore these issues when brought up.  I commend you and other experts for taking a stand against what is going on.  I am pretty close to taking that approach myself.  Unfortunately, we put way too much faith and years of our time into our Tradesy storefront.  It's never easy to walk away from profit on principle...but it is necessary unfortunately sometimes.  I can not imagine people taking a great idea and necessary marketplace like Tradesy, and driving the concept into a brick wall. Do these people think the pubic is ignorant or blind to what is going on?  If this is what they want, why bother with sellers at all? Just set up server farms to snag listings from everywhere and relist it automatically on the site.  It's extremely frustrating, it's extremely sad to watch, and most importantly it's a complete unethical disservice to its buying and selling customer base.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Those same sellers can be found on EBay.  I have seen them.  For me, it is mostly how Tradesy sets up the search.  I see those sellers with not the same bag as my search listed before mines when I was trying to see if  I could find my bag on Tradesy.  I stick to Tradesy because I prefer how they handle returns.  I had good experiences with selling once the right buyer found my listing.  I don't sell handbags on EBay.  My alternative would be a consignment store or keep it.


----------



## EGBDF

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Those same sellers can be found on EBay.  I have seen them.  For me, it is mostly how Tradesy sets up the search.  I see those sellers with not the same bag as my search listed before mines when I was trying to see if  I could find my bag on Tradesy.  I stick to Tradesy because I prefer how they handle returns.  I had good experiences with selling once the right buyer found my listing.  I don't sell handbags on EBay.  My alternative would be a consignment store or keep it.



Yes to all of this!


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Don't be afraid to ask for a reasonable amount off  Sellers are pretty flexible with the prices if you tell them you will purchase the same day



I always wondered what makes people think that I am ready to lower the price if they pay asap 
sometimes they offer like $100 for $500 shoes and promise to pay NOW lol

it's not like I'm starving and a couple of days or weeks will make the difference. if seller is ready to accept offers, he will use this option in his settings. 
I've sold 300+ items on Tradesy and my fav kind of customers - the ones who don't ask for any favors, they just buy and sometimes then write thank you messages and come back to buy more, as my prices are already reasonable enough 

sorry, nothing personal, I just have 5 - 10 messages a day with such offers and I wouldn't mind if I didn't.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Those same sellers can be found on EBay.  I have seen them.  For me, it is mostly how Tradesy sets up the search.  I see those sellers with not the same bag as my search listed before mines when I was trying to see if  I could find my bag on Tradesy.  I stick to Tradesy because I prefer how they handle returns.  I had good experiences with selling once the right buyer found my listing.  I don't sell handbags on EBay.  My alternative would be a consignment store or keep it.



they are dealing really great with returns. I am having an issue with one customer on eBay now. She bought my shoes, they are too small for her and she just sent them back to my address without even waiting till I approve return request, and I don't offer return policy. She left me negative feedback (my first one in years) saying that my description doesn't match reality. 

and she's claiming it's my fault that Euro 38 doesn't fit US 8, and I only took this info from brand's size guide on their site. and of course I mentioned the fact that european designers run small and you should make research before purchasing, and I even put insole measurements in descriptions. She's still sure that she's right and I am a liar here such a stress for me. it would never happen on Tradesy.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi- I'm afraid I haven't kept up with this thread and suddenly I seem to be selling a few items on tradesy.... a few questions

- Earlier I read (here) that for handbag sales, the Tradesy "Free printable label" option is the best for sellers and buyers at $8.50.  Is there any downside with this label, other than you need to provide your own box?  Can you ship with signature required with the Tradesy label?

- I enabled the best offer option on my listings but I can't determine if it is actually enabled for me or anyone.  And I am still getting emails with lowball offers even though best offer is enabled.  Does this work?

- Are there any tricks to making the search work for specific queries?  For example I have 2 tags "madives" and "Balenciaga jacket".  So you'd think that somebody who searched for Balenciaga Jacket Maldives, my item would be #1.    But noooooooooooooooo....it shows up under a pair of Oakley sunglasses that somebody mislisted as a Jacket, and some "other" brand jackets, and some Bal perfume.

TIA!!!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> they are dealing really great with returns. I am having an issue with one customer on eBay now. She bought my shoes, they are too small for her and she just sent them back to my address without even waiting till I approve return request, and I don't offer return policy. She left me negative feedback (my first one in years) saying that my description doesn't match reality.
> 
> and she's claiming it's my fault that Euro 38 doesn't fit US 8, and I only took this info from brand's size guide on their site. and of course I mentioned the fact that european designers run small and you should make research before purchasing, and I even put insole measurements in descriptions. She's still sure that she's right and I am a liar here such a stress for me. it would never happen on Tradesy.



I share and feel your pain.  We learn from our experiences.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

fashion_victim9 said:


> I always wondered what makes people think that I am ready to lower the price if they pay asap
> sometimes they offer like $100 for $500 shoes and promise to pay NOW lol
> 
> it's not like I'm starving and a couple of days or weeks will make the difference. if seller is ready to accept offers, he will use this option in his settings.
> I've sold 300+ items on Tradesy and my fav kind of customers - the ones who don't ask for any favors, they just buy and sometimes then write thank you messages and come back to buy more, as my prices are already reasonable enough
> 
> sorry, nothing personal, I just have 5 - 10 messages a day with such offers and I wouldn't mind if I didn't.




haha well $100 for a pair of $500 shoes isn't very reasonable. i guess it depends on the type of seller you are. If you are a reseller then i'm sure there may be little flexibility since you know your margins. I've definitely had much more luck asking for a discount if I offer immediate payment for those selling from their personal collections. I think i've been able to negotiate the price of about 15 of the 30 or so items that i've purchased on Tradesy.  I don't see the offer button on all platforms (ipad,  desktop, phone). I also dont think all sellers/buyers see it - it's pretty discretely place. I get insane requests for discounts as well. I just ignore them


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Michelle1x said:


> Hi- I'm afraid I haven't kept up with this thread and suddenly I seem to be selling a few items on tradesy.... a few questions
> 
> - Earlier I read (here) that for handbag sales, the Tradesy "Free printable label" option is the best for sellers and buyers at $8.50.  Is there any downside with this label, other than you need to provide your own box?  Can you ship with signature required with the Tradesy label?
> 
> - I enabled the best offer option on my listings but I can't determine if it is actually enabled for me or anyone.  And I am still getting emails with lowball offers even though best offer is enabled.  Does this work?
> 
> - Are there any tricks to making the search work for specific queries?  For example I have 2 tags "madives" and "Balenciaga jacket".  So you'd think that somebody who searched for Balenciaga Jacket Maldives, my item would be #1.    But noooooooooooooooo....it shows up under a pair of Oakley sunglasses that somebody mislisted as a Jacket, and some "other" brand jackets, and some Bal perfume.
> 
> TIA!!!


I can answer some of your questions.  I think the best offer option is not really used.  I say that because I tested it on a friend's account. I read how it works on Tradesy.  I tried to ask myself a question and best offer did not show up on ask seller a question.  I also got buyers asking me if I take offers.  That is the reason why I did the experiment. You might need to ask Tradesy what are the best tags for your handbag.  They gave me some pointers.  My handbag was not showing up where it belongs either.  I still do not like the search results for my purse but every bit helps, right.   I can't give advice for the printable label.  I don't have experience using it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> Hi- I'm afraid I haven't kept up with this thread and suddenly I seem to be selling a few items on tradesy.... a few questions
> 
> - Earlier I read (here) that for handbag sales, the Tradesy "Free printable label" option is the best for sellers and buyers at $8.50.  Is there any downside with this label, other than you need to provide your own box?  Can you ship with signature required with the Tradesy label?
> 
> TIA!!!



I guess you need to have your own package with those printable labels, I just use USPS boxes. Signature confirmation is included for any items that cost more then $500. but even with no signature confirmation it's safe and comfy cause Tradesy deals with everything and you don't have to. even if the package is lost, they deal with USPS and look for it, and their labels also include full insurance. they put their address as return address, so if the package wasn't delivered, it will return to them and they send it again to your buyer for free. it's so much comfortable then using your own labels. I had all same questions here a while ago, and now I'm using only their labels for about a month - no complains, super happy with them!


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I share and feel your pain.  I gave EBay a try, and I got bit on my first try.   I can laugh about it now, but it was painful then. EBay baited me with an awesome deal.  I almost feel setup. I did not have to pay EBay sellers fees, and I went for it.  The agent on the phone helped me use my coupon, and of course she told me I made a good decision to sell on EBay.    She told me that she would buy my bag if she had the money to spend.  She also told me my bag would sell in no time and it did, but to the wrong person (buyer's remorse). My buyer was also impatient on giving me the time to setup the return properly.  She threatens to send it to me and have me pay for it later similar to your buyer. This buyer was also very high strung and over dramatized the situation. I had to remind her that I am working with her, and not against her.  I have no desire to sell a purse to somebody that does not want it.  It cost me money to ship, wasted time, messy, and a lot of hurt feelings. Who in the right mind would want that type of outcome? I sure wish that I reframed from selling to that buyer like my heart told me. She was one of the types of questionable buyers that said you want to sell your bag quickly, yeah. I wasted my coupon on her.  I now listen to my heart more; I am not for quick sells. EBay taught me that lesson.   It made me appreciate Tradesy and consignment stores more even with the negatives because they are the better options for me. I knew EBay was a more risky place to sell.  I always vowed not to sell there before selling my purse on EBay, but once again the coupon got me.



Thank you SweetDaisy05, it's nice to know that I'm not lonely with my pain


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> haha well $100 for a pair of $500 shoes isn't very reasonable. i guess it depends on the type of seller you are. If you are a reseller then i'm sure there may be little flexibility since you know your margins. I've definitely had much more luck asking for a discount if I offer immediate payment for those selling from their personal collections. I think i've been able to negotiate the price of about 15 of the 30 or so items that i've purchased on Tradesy.  I don't see the offer button on all platforms (ipad,  desktop, phone). I also dont think all sellers/buyers see it - it's pretty discretely place. I get insane requests for discounts as well. I just ignore them



Some sellers just put higher prices knowing they can move a little, I prefer other tactics 
I'm making myself answer all these requests politely, trying to be a good girl
Sometimes when you ignore them, they keep repeating, and it's even more annoying! I have one guy on eBay, he keeps sending me ridic offers for same pair of loafers like every week for 3 month lol. I blocked him, but he still goes on, don't know how! I guess he just thinks I'll give up one day


----------



## poopsie

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> haha well $100 for a pair of $500 shoes isn't very reasonable. i guess it depends on the type of seller you are. If you are a reseller then i'm sure there may be little flexibility since you know your margins. I've definitely had much more luck asking for a discount if I offer immediate payment for those selling from their personal collections. I think i've been able to negotiate the price of about 15 of the 30 or so items that i've purchased on Tradesy.  I don't see the offer button on all platforms (ipad,  desktop, phone). I also dont think all sellers/buyers see it - it's pretty discretely place. I get insane requests for discounts as well. I just ignore them






Is there any other payment plan other than immediate payment? Even with that monthly payment service they offer doesn't the seller get paid the entire amount immediately?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thank you SweetDaisy05, it's nice to know that I'm not lonely with my pain



You are welcome. Your story helped me too.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Hi- I'm afraid I haven't kept up with this thread and suddenly I seem to be selling a few items on tradesy.... a few questions
> 
> - Earlier I read (here) that for handbag sales, the Tradesy "Free printable label" option is the best for sellers and buyers at $8.50.  Is there any downside with this label, other than you need to provide your own box?  Can you ship with signature required with the Tradesy label?
> 
> - I enabled the best offer option on my listings but I can't determine if it is actually enabled for me or anyone.  And I am still getting emails with lowball offers even though best offer is enabled.  Does this work?
> 
> - Are there any tricks to making the search work for specific queries?  For example I have 2 tags "madives" and "Balenciaga jacket".  So you'd think that somebody who searched for Balenciaga Jacket Maldives, my item would be #1.    But noooooooooooooooo....it shows up under a pair of Oakley sunglasses that somebody mislisted as a Jacket, and some "other" brand jackets, and some Bal perfume.
> 
> TIA!!!


The Tradesy label is the way to go for everything that would cost you more than $8.50 to ship by yourself. The only downside I would say is that you can't use flat rate boxes, although some people have used them without problem. The upside is that you can use oversized boxes that the post office would charge an arm and a leg for, and you don't have to worry about weight, so you can use cheaper stuffing and packing materials, like paper, rather than the pricier bubble wrap.

I use my own shipping for items that weigh under a pound since I can ship them first class for $2.45 - $3.65. I might also ship some items that would fit in a small flat rate box or flat rate envelope myself since it is slightly cheaper than Tradesy's label. 

I wish I knew how to make the keywords work for my items. When I search for my own items, they are usually way down in the search even when they match the search keys more than the first items. I figure it is luck when someone actually finds one of my listings. I really don't think my listings get seen often. On ebay, I can see how many people have viewed a listing but Tradesy won't let you see this. I have one item I listed on both sites at the same time, for example; on ebay it has 265 views and 11 watchers, on Tradesy it only has been favorited once. I can't think of any reason it wouldn't be as popular on Tradesy as on ebay if it was actually being seen on Tradesy.


SweetDaisy05 said:


> I can answer some of your questions.  I think the best offer option is not really used.  I say that because I tested it on a friend's account. I read how it works on Tradesy.  I tried to ask myself a question and best offer did not show up on ask seller a question.  I also got buyers asking me if I take offers.  That is the reason why I did the experiment. You might need to ask Tradesy what are the best tags for your handbag.  They gave me some pointers.  My handbag was not showing up where it belongs either.  I still do not like the search results for my purse but every bit helps, right.   I can't give advice for the printable label.  I don't have experience using it.


I've had only one offer on an item on Tradesy. I turned on the switch to receive offers as soon as I saw it. The offer was for a 30% discount, which I believe is the maximum allowable. There is no option to counter, just accept or reject, but you can add a message. I sent a message telling the buyer the amount I would accept, but she didn't respond so I don't know if she really saw it. It was a little confusing because it was on an item that I was charging an extra amount for postage and I wasn't really sure if the offer was for the total including postage. I can't even find that buyer on Tradesy. Either she changed her name or she isn't on there anymore.

I've never had the option to make an offer on any listing. I just don't ever see it. It is something that is only available to some buyers, and I bet it is a minority of buyers or I should be getting more offers on my listings. Why would anyone pay full price if they knew they could make an offer and get it for less?


poopsie said:


> Is there any other payment plan other than immediate payment? Even with that monthly payment service they offer doesn't the seller get paid the entire amount immediately?


The seller does get paid immediately no matter what kind of payment plan the buyer chooses. The sale isn't made until the buyer pays or signs up for the financing, so it is ridiculous for them to offer immediate payment as some kind of inducement. If they don't pay, someone else might come along in the meantime and buy it for your asking price. That offer might work on ebay where not every seller requires immediate payment and BOs aren't required to pay immediately (if someone tells you they will pay immediately on a BO on ebay, it is unenforceable.)


----------



## pquiles

Didn't like Tradesy before...  I just wasn't comfortable with them.   Although they purchased shop-hers, I can't shake the underlying gut warnings.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> The seller does get paid immediately no matter what kind of payment plan the buyer chooses. The sale isn't made until the buyer pays or signs up for the financing, so* it is ridiculous for them to offer immediate payment as some kind of inducement.* If they don't pay, someone else might come along in the meantime and buy it for your asking price. That offer might work on ebay where not every seller requires immediate payment and BOs aren't required to pay immediately (if someone tells you they will pay immediately on a BO on ebay, it is unenforceable.)





My thoughts exactly. It is like saying you have a PP account. Like _that_ is going to make me take less


----------



## love2sh0p

poopsie said:


> Is there any other payment plan other than immediate payment? Even with that monthly payment service they offer doesn't the seller get paid the entire amount immediately?




I think she means when buyers say "if you can reduce the price to $xxx I will purchase tonight" I think that it really depends on the seller. I also think that people who are selling used items are a bit more flexible with pricing. I tried to take the time to see what like items that are in my closest are selling for and that's basically what I gaged my price points at. Personally, if the offer is fair I don't mind reducing it. For me using Tradesy is about freeing closet space and less about profit.


----------



## love2sh0p

whateve said:


> The Tradesy label is the way to go for everything that would cost you more than $8.50 to ship by yourself. The only downside I would say is that you can't use flat rate boxes, although some people have used them without problem. The upside is that you can use oversized boxes that the post office would charge an arm and a leg for, and you don't have to worry about weight, so you can use cheaper stuffing and packing materials, like paper, rather than the pricier bubble wrap.
> 
> I use my own shipping for items that weigh under a pound since I can ship them first class for $2.45 - $3.65. I might also ship some items that would fit in a small flat rate box or flat rate envelope myself since it is slightly cheaper than Tradesy's label.
> 
> I wish I knew how to make the keywords work for my items. When I search for my own items, they are usually way down in the search even when they match the search keys more than the first items. I figure it is luck when someone actually finds one of my listings. I really don't think my listings get seen often. On ebay, I can see how many people have viewed a listing but Tradesy won't let you see this. I have one item I listed on both sites at the same time, for example; on ebay it has 265 views and 11 watchers, on Tradesy it only has been favorited once. I can't think of any reason it wouldn't be as popular on Tradesy as on ebay if it was actually being seen on Tradesy.
> 
> I've had only one offer on an item on Tradesy. I turned on the switch to receive offers as soon as I saw it. The offer was for a 30% discount, which I believe is the maximum allowable. There is no option to counter, just accept or reject, but you can add a message. I sent a message telling the buyer the amount I would accept, but she didn't respond so I don't know if she really saw it. It was a little confusing because it was on an item that I was charging an extra amount for postage and I wasn't really sure if the offer was for the total including postage. I can't even find that buyer on Tradesy. Either she changed her name or she isn't on there anymore.
> 
> I've never had the option to make an offer on any listing. I just don't ever see it. It is something that is only available to some buyers, and I bet it is a minority of buyers or I should be getting more offers on my listings. Why would anyone pay full price if they knew they could make an offer and get it for less?
> 
> The seller does get paid immediately no matter what kind of payment plan the buyer chooses. The sale isn't made until the buyer pays or signs up for the financing, so it is ridiculous for them to offer immediate payment as some kind of inducement. If they don't pay, someone else might come along in the meantime and buy it for your asking price. That offer might work on ebay where not every seller requires immediate payment and BOs aren't required to pay immediately (if someone tells you they will pay immediately on a BO on ebay, it is unenforceable.)




As far as the keywords what I try to do is search for the item i am selling for as if i was a buyer -- So for example I would type in "pink chanel boy bag", I then click on whichever item I see that comes up, even if its not the exact same model/size. I hit "sell yours" and i customize the listing to the item i'm selling. often times the "keywords" that was used on that listing carry over to this page. I've had a lot of success this way but it takes time to show up. ( a few days )


----------



## eluxey

Michelle1x said:


> Hi- I'm afraid I haven't kept up with this thread and suddenly I seem to be selling a few items on tradesy.... a few questions
> 
> - Earlier I read (here) that for handbag sales, the Tradesy "Free printable label" option is the best for sellers and buyers at $8.50.  Is there any downside with this label, other than you need to provide your own box?  Can you ship with signature required with the Tradesy label?
> 
> - I enabled the best offer option on my listings but I can't determine if it is actually enabled for me or anyone.  And I am still getting emails with lowball offers even though best offer is enabled.  Does this work?
> 
> - Are there any tricks to making the search work for specific queries?  For example I have 2 tags "madives" and "Balenciaga jacket".  So you'd think that somebody who searched for Balenciaga Jacket Maldives, my item would be #1.    But noooooooooooooooo....it shows up under a pair of Oakley sunglasses that somebody mislisted as a Jacket, and some "other" brand jackets, and some Bal perfume.
> 
> TIA!!!


Tradesy has huge code issues.  The search has been non functional for months now.  Same with their "new listings" etc.  they are working on it...I hope.  Their code also deletes keywords and manipulates titles.  For instance if you are selling a piece of Vuitton Pegase luggage the site will not recognize nor allow the term "Pegase"  in the title or search terms...which makes selling items like this impossible.  The only way to get a correction is to get a manual override over the phone.  If an item is subject to this flaw and you reduce the price it will undo the changes.  It's infuriating.  One piece of advice is to enter search terms separately. For instance in your case I would do the following "Balenciaga" "Maldives" "jacket" "Balenciaga jacket" "leather" "Maldives jacket" "Balenciaga Maldives jacket". The redundancy will improve your rankings.  Imagine explaining things to an alien or simplton.  Use simple distinct search terms.


----------



## eluxey

love2sh0p said:


> As far as the keywords what I try to do is search for the item i am selling for as if i was a buyer -- So for example I would type in "pink chanel boy bag", I then click on whichever item I see that comes up, even if its not the exact same model/size. I hit "sell yours" and i customize the listing to the item i'm selling. often times the "keywords" that was used on that listing carry over to this page. I've had a lot of success this way but it takes time to show up. ( a few days )


It's funny you mentioned this because people have been using our listings to do exactly this.  Which is really irritating for us as sellers.  We develop methods to differentiate / rank our products. Our descriptions are essentially copyrighted / private domain.  All that being said you are brilliant for figuring this out...its Tradesy that is allowing it so go for it.


----------



## love2sh0p

eluxey said:


> It's funny you mentioned this because people have been using our listings to do exactly this.  Which is really irritating for us as sellers.  We develop methods to differentiate / rank our products. Our descriptions are essentially copyrighted / private domain.  All that being said you are brilliant for figuring this out...its Tradesy that is allowing it so go for it.




Well actually the only thing that is copied is the category, keywords, and title. 99% of the time I like to customize my title so I erase it and create my own. I basically just use it for the keywords. I believe the description isn't carried over. I agree at the very least they shouldn't allow the title to be carried over


----------



## bellabailey564

Tradesy return policy encourages fake/unauthentic merchandise to be sold on the site, by only offering Buyers Tradesy Credit and not refunding Buyers full refund. 
Purchased this Bag - Chloé Marcie Animation Black Tote Bag 
II had a bad feeling the minute I pressed Pay.  The box came with Asian/Chinese writing on the box I thought oh oh not good so far.. The stitching and Quality is definitely a fake.  I own 2 other Authentic Chloe's so I immediately compared my bags to this.  I requested an RMA and returned to Tradesy within the next day.  Mandy M in their returns dept refuses to give me 100% full refund as it states in their website.  They keep insisting it's real and only offer Tradesy Credit. Well guess what Tradesy I am not interested in ever buying from you again why would I want a credit.  This type of business practice Trust Me you will not be in business for long.  Another warning sign,  Tradesy does not have Ratings/Reviews for their sellers.  Tradesy return policy encourages fake/unauthentic merchandise to be sold on the site, by only offering Buyers Tradesy Credit and not refunding Buyers full refund. I used AMEX to buy so have already filed a dispute to get my money back.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I've had only one offer on an item on Tradesy. I turned on the switch to receive offers as soon as I saw it. The offer was for a 30% discount, which I believe is the maximum allowable. There is no option to counter, just accept or reject, but you can add a message. I sent a message telling the buyer the amount I would accept, but she didn't respond so I don't know if she really saw it. It was a little confusing because it was on an item that I was charging an extra amount for postage and I wasn't really sure if the offer was for the total including postage. I can't even find that buyer on Tradesy. Either she changed her name or she isn't on there anymore.
> 
> I've never had the option to make an offer on any listing. I just don't ever see it. It is something that is only available to some buyers, and I bet it is a minority of buyers or I should be getting more offers on my listings. Why would anyone pay full price if they knew they could make an offer and get it for less?



Thanks! It is nice to meet someone that got some use out of that feature.  I gave up on it because I thought it was an idle feature.  Tradesy makes buyers and sellers work extra hard.  They need to stop.


----------



## nicole0612

bellabailey564 said:


> Tradesy return policy encourages fake/unauthentic merchandise to be sold on the site, by only offering Buyers Tradesy Credit and not refunding Buyers full refund.
> Purchased this Bag - Chloé Marcie Animation Black Tote Bag
> II had a bad feeling the minute I pressed Pay.  The box came with Asian/Chinese writing on the box I thought oh oh not good so far.. The stitching and Quality is definitely a fake.  I own 2 other Authentic Chloe's so I immediately compared my bags to this.  I requested an RMA and returned to Tradesy within the next day.  Mandy M in their returns dept refuses to give me 100% full refund as it states in their website.  They keep insisting it's real and only offer Tradesy Credit. Well guess what Tradesy I am not interested in ever buying from you again why would I want a credit.  This type of business practice Trust Me you will not be in business for long.  Another warning sign,  Tradesy does not have Ratings/Reviews for their sellers.  Tradesy return policy encourages fake/unauthentic merchandise to be sold on the site, by only offering Buyers Tradesy Credit and not refunding Buyers full refund. I used AMEX to buy so have already filed a dispute to get my money back.




For non-authentic items or items that do not match the description or condition, they offer a full refund within the return window (3 or 4 days).


----------



## GemsBerry

bellabailey564 said:


> Tradesy return policy encourages fake/unauthentic merchandise to be sold on the site, by only offering Buyers Tradesy Credit and not refunding Buyers full refund.
> Purchased this Bag - Chloé Marcie Animation Black Tote Bag
> II had a bad feeling the minute I pressed Pay.  The box came with Asian/Chinese writing on the box I thought oh oh not good so far.. The stitching and Quality is definitely a fake.  I own 2 other Authentic Chloe's so I immediately compared my bags to this.  I requested an RMA and returned to Tradesy within the next day.  Mandy M in their returns dept refuses to give me 100% full refund as it states in their website.  They keep insisting it's real and only offer Tradesy Credit. Well guess what Tradesy I am not interested in ever buying from you again why would I want a credit.  This type of business practice Trust Me you will not be in business for long.  Another warning sign,  Tradesy does not have Ratings/Reviews for their sellers.  Tradesy return policy encourages fake/unauthentic merchandise to be sold on the site, by only offering Buyers Tradesy Credit and not refunding Buyers full refund. I used AMEX to buy so have already filed a dispute to get my money back.


That's unfortunate, sorry to hear about your bad experience. did you take pictures of the bag by some chance, especially code, hardware, hologram, imprints and other details needed for authentication? you could authenticate it with an independent authenticator and submit the report to Tradesy (and your bank) for refund. This is what I would do.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Thanks! It is nice to meet someone that got some use out of that feature.  I gave up on it because I thought it was an idle feature.  Tradesy makes buyers and sellers work extra hard.  They need to stop.


You're welcome. As I said, I think only a very small percentage of people have or had access to the "make an offer" feature. They may have disabled it entirely now for all I know. I just got a message with an offer so I know that buyer isn't seeing the "make an offer" button.


----------



## speedygirl45

whateve said:


> You're welcome. As I said, I think only a very small percentage of people have or had access to the "make an offer" feature. They may have disabled it entirely now for all I know. I just got a message with an offer so I know that buyer isn't seeing the "make an offer" button.


I'm still getting offers and in fact I see the button when I look at the site on my iphone but not on my macbook?


----------



## luv2run41

speedygirl45 said:


> I'm still getting offers and in fact I see the button when I look at the site on my iphone but not on my macbook?


 I also see "make an offer" on my iphone but not my regular lap top computer?


----------



## luv2run41

fashion_victim9 said:


> I always wondered what makes people think that I am ready to lower the price if they pay asap
> sometimes they offer like $100 for $500 shoes and promise to pay NOW lol
> 
> it's not like I'm starving and a couple of days or weeks will make the difference. if seller is ready to accept offers, he will use this option in his settings.
> I've sold 300+ items on Tradesy and my fav kind of customers - the ones who don't ask for any favors, they just buy and sometimes then write thank you messages and come back to buy more, as my prices are already reasonable enough
> 
> sorry, nothing personal, I just have 5 - 10 messages a day with such offers and I wouldn't mind if I didn't.


 I agree, if I get a reasonable offer I may lower a price but the pay tonight doesn't influence me either way.  I also wonder why people offer half your asking price or simply offer a price with a question mark, ask "What is your lowest price" "What is your last price" "This is all I can afford" etc.


----------



## NANI1972

I despise the messages with a price and a ? mark, I find it so tactless. Plus the "offer is usually assured.


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone had any international buyers yet? I have one trying to purchase but is not able to, she contacted Tradsey and they said give it a few days.... so guess there are technical issues.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luv2run41 said:


> I agree, if I get a reasonable offer I may lower a price but the pay tonight doesn't influence me either way.  I also wonder why people offer half your asking price or simply offer a price with a question mark, ask "What is your lowest price" "What is your last price" "This is all I can afford" etc.



i really hate this.. the ? with a ridiculous amount. i wouldn't even have the guts to insult someone like that. i asked why buyers do this on this thread before and one of the responses that seemed most reasonable are that the people doing this are resellers looking to score a bargain. most reasonable buyers look for coupons and discounts on the site... people looking for something they can sell in a consignment shop or online look for the bargains to scoop up. i saw a bag once on boutique patina that was formerly on tradesy, so she probably bought it low to turn it around for more


----------



## GemsBerry

Re to offers. Offer button doesn't work for me, no matter from which device (it's on in settings). I haven't received offers generated by this feature either. Like others I usually get those emails with lowball price and kind suggestion to pay tonight. All my items are priced reasonably (for like new or new with tags). if I was eager to take 30% of original price I would simply have sent them to consignment stores like Yoogi's, RealReal etc and wouldn't bother with pics, questions, shipping. 
One lady even asked me for video and sent overall 30 emails demanding discount, asking for additional things and she kept saying that she wouldn't return "as long as it's true to video". it's pretty insulating and eventually I told her to shop elsewhere. it all was for $200  item.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> Re to offers. Offer button doesn't work for me, no matter from which device (it's on in settings). I haven't received offers generated by this feature either. Like others I usually get those emails with lowball price and kind suggestion to pay tonight. All my items are priced reasonably (for like new or new with tags). if I was eager to take 30% of original price I would simply have sent them to consignment stores like Yoogi's, RealReal etc and wouldn't bother with pics, questions, shipping.
> One lady even asked me for video and sent overall 30 emails demanding discount, asking for additional things and she kept saying that she wouldn't return "as long as it's true to video". it's pretty insulating and eventually I told her to shop elsewhere. it all was for $200  item.




Wow!  That buyer is insane.  I bet she will return.  She needs to shop in store, not online.  She needs to see her purse in real life with all those requirements.  Tradesy is not the mall.  It is a resale site that offers discounts for mainly pre-owned fashionable items.  Some buyers make things so stressful that the sale is not worth it, especially with an additional reduction in price.


----------



## uadjit

GemsBerry said:


> Re to offers. Offer button doesn't work for me, no matter from which device (it's on in settings). I haven't received offers generated by this feature either. Like others I usually get those emails with lowball price and kind suggestion to pay tonight. All my items are priced reasonably (for like new or new with tags). if I was eager to take 30% of original price I would simply have sent them to consignment stores like Yoogi's, RealReal etc and wouldn't bother with pics, questions, shipping.
> One lady even asked me for video and sent overall 30 emails demanding discount, asking for additional things and she kept saying that she wouldn't return "as long as it's true to video". it's pretty insulating and eventually I told her to shop elsewhere. it all was for $200  item.


I wish there was a way to block buyers/messages on Tradesy. Some of them are pretty annoying/persistent/rude or whatever. 

And no, I don't believe I've ever gotten an offer through their offer feature, either. They always just come via messages.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

uadjit said:


> I wish there was a way to block buyers/messages on Tradesy. Some of them are pretty annoying/persistent/rude or whatever.
> 
> And no, I don't believe I've ever gotten an offer through their offer feature, either. They always just come via messages.



Yes, a block buyer list would be nice.  Early this week, I thought about making that suggestion.


----------



## calflu

This is the first time I heard anyone using Leather surgeon to "authenticate" bags. 

They are known for repair service not for authentication 

Plus for any business sellers with his/her own site and authentication service, any comments of this kind seem to be conflict of interests. 




CSamoylov said:


> Purchased a bag on Tradesy. Which turned out to be fake. I confirmed it was fake by sending to Leather Surgeons for physical inspection. I returned the bag to Tradesy and they claim it's authentic and refuse to give me my money back only store credit. I am a large business seller and emailed their VP of Business (former Shop-Hers CEO) directly and this was the ****ty response I received:
> 
> Hi,
> I'm terribly sorry that you are not seeing eye to eye with our returns department. Unfortunately I am not able to get involved as I do not share their expertise. I ask that you please reach back out to Mandy and resolve the issue with her team.  I will let her know that we spoke and that you should be given VIP treatment as you are a very important business seller.
> 
> I also ask that you please stop including Sash in emails of this nature. He is the CPO of our company and he cannot speak to matters of handbag returns. I understand your frustration but we do stand by our authentication team and current resources.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Jaclyn
> 
> FYI: When speaking with Jaclyn on the phone she was not even aware what Chanel Superfakes are or the fact of their mere existence. Sigh.


----------



## uadjit

calflu said:


> This is the first time I heard anyone using Leather surgeon to "authenticate" bags.
> 
> They are known for repair service not for authentication
> 
> Plus for any business sellers with his/her own site and authentication service, any comments of this kind seem to be conflict of interests.



They do offer an authentication service for Chanel only (afaik) on their website under "services".  How reliable they are, though I have no idea since, like you, this is the first time I've heard from someone who has used them for authentication.


----------



## BeenBurned

I've never used Tradesy (except to report fakes) but I just reserved a user name. 

In setting up the closet settings, I had/have the option of allowing offers. (Doesn't everyone have this option?)


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> I've never used Tradesy (except to report fakes) but I just reserved a user name.
> 
> In setting up the closet settings, I had/have the option of allowing offers. (Doesn't everyone have this option?)



Yes. Tradesy gives you that option but it doesn't seem to work properly.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> I've never used Tradesy (except to report fakes) but I just reserved a user name.
> 
> In setting up the closet settings, I had/have the option of allowing offers. (Doesn't everyone have this option?)



I think everyone has the option in their closet settings, but not everyone has that option available when they are looking in closets. I had a period where I could see and use  the make an offer button on listings, but then it went away.
So right now, I think some people can see it, and some can't.
I don't know though-I turned the option off, and I had someone send me a message, asking for a deal, and they commented that I probably accept offers because I have that option turned on. (And I didn't!)


----------



## fashion_victim9

luv2run41 said:


> I agree, if I get a reasonable offer I may lower a price but the pay tonight doesn't influence me either way.  I also wonder why people offer half your asking price or simply offer a price with a question mark, ask "What is your lowest price" "What is your last price" "This is all I can afford" etc.



oh and I've also heard so many sob stories like 'I am a college student and I was saving these $300 for years, so can I buy your $600 shoes for 300' or "It's my bday today and I have $200 to treat myself, can I spend them on your $700 boots?" C'mon, I'm not your friend or sister to make you such bday presents


----------



## fashion_victim9

I got this today, what do you think of these new seller sales when they don't cover % discount?

Hi there,

Tradesy is promoting another Seller Sale! From Monday, 5/16/16, to Thursday, 5/19/16, we will be featuring a "Louis Vuitton" sale in efforts to increase your exposure on Tradesy. We will be sending out email campaigns and featuring "On Sale" items on our category pages with listings including the "On Sale" badge. We will also feature an "On Sale" banner within your closet. This promotion is exclusive to pro-sellers only. 

The featuring of this sale will include Louis Vuitton inventory at minimum 10% off. If you would like to participate, please reply to this email with the percentage you would like to discount your Louis Vuitton inventory for by Thursday, May 12th at 11:00 PM PST. 

Remember, these sales are not like Tradesy's sales in the past; Tradesy will not be subsidizing the sale. This is an opportunity to lower your price while receiving marketing by Tradesy. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## poopsie

"....................an opportunity to lower your price......................"


----------



## SweetDaisy05

poopsie said:


> "....................an opportunity to lower your price......................"



:lolots:


----------



## love2sh0p

fashion_victim9 said:


> I got this today, what do you think of these new seller sales when they don't cover % discount?
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Tradesy is promoting another Seller Sale! From Monday, 5/16/16, to Thursday, 5/19/16, we will be featuring a "Louis Vuitton" sale in efforts to increase your exposure on Tradesy. We will be sending out email campaigns and featuring "On Sale" items on our category pages with listings including the "On Sale" badge. We will also feature an "On Sale" banner within your closet. This promotion is exclusive to pro-sellers only.
> 
> The featuring of this sale will include Louis Vuitton inventory at minimum 10% off. If you would like to participate, please reply to this email with the percentage you would like to discount your Louis Vuitton inventory for by Thursday, May 12th at 11:00 PM PST.
> 
> Remember, these sales are not like Tradesy's sales in the past; Tradesy will not be subsidizing the sale. This is an opportunity to lower your price while receiving marketing by Tradesy. Please let me know if you have any questions.




I got this too

i'm never participating in a sale after the last one. They asked sellers to take 10% off of their closet for the "big sale" they had about a week ago. Then they hosted their own "Tradesy paid/sponsored sale" of 10% off all Celine and Chanel at the same time!!. Well 90% of my closet is chanel. and since i signed up for the sale "big sale" and told them I would take the 10% hit, i couldn't restore my listings back to normal. I hope that makes sense... completely f'd up in my opinion!! Lets say if they host their own 10% off sponsored LV at the same time.......


----------



## fashion_victim9

poopsie said:


> "....................an opportunity to lower your price......................"



golden opportunity


----------



## fashion_victim9

love2sh0p said:


> I got this too
> 
> i'm never participating in a sale after the last one. They asked sellers to take 10% off of their closet for the "big sale" they had about a week ago. Then they hosted their own "Tradesy paid/sponsored sale" of 10% off all Celine and Chanel at the same time!!. Well 90% of my closet is chanel. and since i signed up for the sale "big sale" and told them I would take the 10% hit, i couldn't restore my listings back to normal. I hope that makes sense... completely f'd up in my opinion!! Lets say if they host their own 10% off sponsored LV at the same time.......



so not cool. I'll pass too, and besides LV sells itself very quickly without these "generous" promos


----------



## uadjit

fashion_victim9 said:


> I got this today, what do you think of these new seller sales when they don't cover % discount?
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Tradesy is promoting another Seller Sale! From Monday, 5/16/16, to Thursday, 5/19/16, we will be featuring a "Louis Vuitton" sale in efforts to increase your exposure on Tradesy. We will be sending out email campaigns and featuring "On Sale" items on our category pages with listings including the "On Sale" badge. We will also feature an "On Sale" banner within your closet. This promotion is exclusive to pro-sellers only.
> 
> The featuring of this sale will include Louis Vuitton inventory at minimum 10% off. If you would like to participate, please reply to this email with the percentage you would like to discount your Louis Vuitton inventory for by Thursday, May 12th at 11:00 PM PST.
> 
> Remember, these sales are not like Tradesy's sales in the past; Tradesy will not be subsidizing the sale. This is an opportunity to lower your price while receiving marketing by Tradesy. Please let me know if you have any questions.


This is what Shop-Hers used to do (which I never participated in). I wonder if it has to do with their "merger". In any case, it's a raw deal for sellers. IMHO it's better to optimize your listing for search and keep it at a constantly competitive price than lower it for short periods for Tradesy's benefit.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> oh and I've also heard so many sob stories like 'I am a college student and I was saving these $300 for years, so can I buy your $600 shoes for 300' or "It's my bday today and I have $200 to treat myself, can I spend them on your $700 boots?" C'mon, I'm not your friend or sister to make you such bday presents



This, and also I got "I have horses to feed". and I have cats to feed, so what? why should my cats suffer, not your horses? actually she should be able to shop full price in boutiques


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> oh and I've also heard so many sob stories like 'I am a college student and I was saving these $300 for years, so can I buy your $600 shoes for 300' or "It's my bday today and I have $200 to treat myself, can I spend them on your $700 boots?" C'mon, I'm not your friend or sister to make you such bday presents







GemsBerry said:


> This, and also I got "I have horses to feed". and I have cats to feed, so what? why should my cats suffer, not your horses? actually she should be able to shop full price in boutiques




I have received more than one request to drastically lower the price of designer items  based on the potential buyer taking care of a sick relative. Something along the lines of, "I love this bag, but cannot afford to pay full price due to my mother/brother/sister with cancer/arthritis/diabetes, so can you please lower the price to xxxx?" I always wonder why they would be in the market for a designer handbag if they are really trying to prioritize their funds for medical bills! It is pretty horrible any way you think about it, whether the sick relative story is a complete lie (which is my assumption), or if they are using their sick relative as a bargaining chip and spending their time trying to bargain for a handbag!


----------



## rhlewis

Has anyone ever had a potential buyer practically beg you to lower the price of an item and when you finally settle on a price, edit your listing to the new price, and alert the buyer of the change only to have them not buy?? This has happened to me twice, most recently tonight. I agreed to drop my asking price after receiving two messages from the buyer. I let them know the price was only good for a certain amount of time. They respond with "thank you!" Then nothing. Such a waste of the sellers time. I don't think I'll be doing this again. [emoji34] If only there was a way to block buyers for things such as this.


----------



## paula3boys

BeenBurned said:


> I've never used Tradesy (except to report fakes) but I just reserved a user name.
> 
> In setting up the closet settings, I had/have the option of allowing offers. (Doesn't everyone have this option?)




I had it and turned best offers off. My prices are already low! I'm not giving my bags away.

Unrelated- is there any benefit to liking an item? Do you get notice if price is lowered? I have 14 likes on an item but it hasn't sold yet!


----------



## ThisVNchick

paula3boys said:


> I had it and turned best offers off. My prices are already low! I'm not giving my bags away.
> 
> Unrelated- is there any benefit to liking an item? Do you get notice if price is lowered? I have 14 likes on an item but it hasn't sold yet!



I think if you lower the price by at least 10% or so, the people who you like your item will get an email alerting them of the price drop. It was in one of the recent emails Tradesy sent out.

Sometimes I think people wait until there's a sale or a promo code to buy. I currently have a bag that has 40 likes and I've only had it up for 10 days. I'm sure it will sell and I'm definitely not going to lower it by any means but I am sure there are a few people in there who are waiting on a promo code or a  designer sale to snap it up (usually happens for me when it comes to LV).


----------



## paula3boys

ThisVNchick said:


> I think if you lower the price by at least 10% or so, the people who you like your item will get an email alerting them of the price drop. It was in one of the recent emails Tradesy sent out.
> 
> Sometimes I think people wait until there's a sale or a promo code to buy. I currently have a bag that has 40 likes and I've only had it up for 10 days. I'm sure it will sell and I'm definitely not going to lower it by any means but I am sure there are a few people in there who are waiting on a promo code or a  designer sale to snap it up (usually happens for me when it comes to LV).



Thanks for the info. I must have missed that.


----------



## whateve

I need some advice. I bought a bag on Tradesy that had some spots that were clearly pictured. However, the seller said they were water spots but they aren't. They have affected the texture of the leather and are much darker than water spots would be, and they are permanent. I want to return it but am unsure if I should do a normal return or a misrepresentation claim. If Tradesy decides that the bag wasn't misrepresented, do I have to take the bag back? I'm okay with a site credit but I would rather have a refund.


----------



## luv2run41

love2sh0p said:


> I got this too
> 
> i'm never participating in a sale after the last one. They asked sellers to take 10% off of their closet for the "big sale" they had about a week ago. Then they hosted their own "Tradesy paid/sponsored sale" of 10% off all Celine and Chanel at the same time!!. Well 90% of my closet is chanel. and since i signed up for the sale "big sale" and told them I would take the 10% hit, i couldn't restore my listings back to normal. I hope that makes sense... completely f'd up in my opinion!! Lets say if they host their own 10% off sponsored LV at the same time.......


 That is really unfair and just plain wrong.  I cannot believe they would do that to the seller's who put their closets on sale.  The least they could have done was wait a while to run their own promotion.


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> I need some advice. I bought a bag on Tradesy that had some spots that were clearly pictured. However, the seller said they were water spots but they aren't. They have affected the texture of the leather and are much darker than water spots would be, and they are permanent. I want to return it but am unsure if I should do a normal return or a misrepresentation claim. If Tradesy decides that the bag wasn't misrepresented, do I have to take the bag back? I'm okay with a site credit but I would rather have a refund.


 I would be very specific in your return request and do the misrepresented. If Tradesy decides it was not misrepresented they will give you Tradesy store credit.  You will not have to have the bag back.  Likely they will give your your money back and just put the bag back up for sale or return it to the seller.  You will definitely either get your money back or store credit


----------



## luv2run41

ThisVNchick said:


> I think if you lower the price by at least 10% or so, the people who you like your item will get an email alerting them of the price drop. It was in one of the recent emails Tradesy sent out.
> 
> Sometimes I think people wait until there's a sale or a promo code to buy. I currently have a bag that has 40 likes and I've only had it up for 10 days. I'm sure it will sell and I'm definitely not going to lower it by any means but I am sure there are a few people in there who are waiting on a promo code or a  designer sale to snap it up (usually happens for me when it comes to LV).


 I notice that most buyers are still hanging in and waiting for a sale to come up before buying.  I had five bags listed and none were moving but I had many watchers.  Within a few hours of the last sale, all of my bags were sold! I am actually waiting for a sale to buy two bags that were listed after the sale ran out.  I know I likely will lose out on them because I feel many other buyers are doing the same.  I just "loved" the two items and will try to buy then as soon and if there is another sale.  


I would wait to lower your price.  You may want to watch for the next sale then end your items and relist them so they are at the top as soon as the sale begins.  Just keep your prices where they are and be patient, you will sell them


----------



## EGBDF

I can see the Make an Offer option now.
But I can't see the shipping costs for anything! Is anyone else having this issue. The shipping cost isn't included int he price I see, I only see the prices w/o added shipping and no shipping cost displayed.


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> I would be very specific in your return request and do the misrepresented. If Tradesy decides it was not misrepresented they will give you Tradesy store credit.  You will not have to have the bag back.  Likely they will give your your money back and just put the bag back up for sale or return it to the seller.  You will definitely either get your money back or store credit


Thank you! That's what I did.


----------



## paula3boys

I'm sick of them using pics from someone else's listings. Apparently buyer returned bag I sold and Tradesy is using my pics (one is group shot I have in my other active listings). They copied my entire listing to sell out of their closet. Now prospective buyers may think I stole their picture when it was them stealing mine!


----------



## love2sh0p

paula3boys said:


> I'm sick of them using pics from someone else's listings. Apparently buyer returned bag I sold and Tradesy is using my pics (one is group shot I have in my other active listings). They copied my entire listing to sell out of their closet. Now prospective buyers may think I stole their picture when it was them stealing mine!




Yes this used to bother me to... Think of it this way, it's just one listing and it's much better then having the item returned back to you. At least they are taking care of the return! Which sites like eBay don't offer. Abbey lane and the other Tradesy closets have thousands of listings, I think the chances of prospective buyers thinking your photo was stolen is pretty low.


----------



## seagullz

anyone is a international buyer? i just realised my country is under the selected region. I briefly read through the sequence of buying from Tradesy, i think is i will order and pay some shipping, they will ship to this myUSA (some USA freight forwarder?) not sure what happen next? I have to pay some shipping again? if so any idea how much? 

I just wondering only as i still shopping around...THANKS


----------



## NANI1972

seagullz said:


> anyone is a international buyer? i just realised my country is under the selected region. I briefly read through the sequence of buying from Tradesy, i think is i will order and pay some shipping, they will ship to this myUSA (some USA freight forwarder?) not sure what happen next? I have to pay some shipping again? if so any idea how much?
> 
> 
> 
> I just wondering only as i still shopping around...THANKS




It states on the website that all fees including shipping, taxes, duties, etc.  are payed at time of purchase.


----------



## seagullz

NANI1972 said:


> It states on the website that all fees including shipping, taxes, duties, etc.  are payed at time of purchase.



Thank you very much!


----------



## soccerzfan

I've sold an item and shipped it out last Saturday. Tracking indicated that it'll delivered by Monday. I checked back Monday and everyday since then and the tracking shows "delivery status not updated". Does Tradesy see this as not delivered and therefore won't release my fund? Why does usps have that message?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Not sure if anyone read the new shipping updates but I just wanted to let everyone know that the Tradesy shipping label is now available for all priced items! Before it was only up to $2500- today I listed an item in the $4k range and was able to add the Tradesy label as a shipping option ($8.50!!!! BEST DEAL EVER). I then did some digging to make sure it was completely legit and came across a FAQ page with their latest update and yes, it seems like you can use a Tradesy label for basically any priced item (I didn't see a limit like before).


----------



## Joyjoy7

soccerzfan said:


> I've sold an item and shipped it out last Saturday. Tracking indicated that it'll delivered by Monday. I checked back Monday and everyday since then and the tracking shows "delivery status not updated". Does Tradesy see this as not delivered and therefore won't release my fund? Why does usps have that message?




This just happened to me!! On eBay, and I required a signature at delivery. Apparently the USPS carrier just left the package and never got a signature. Tracking still shows "delivery status not updated"  (over a month ago) It can't update unless a signature is provided. I messaged the buyer numerous times as to whether she actually received my package. She never replied...I called Ebay and they phoned her to find she had indeed received the package. In your case, Tradesy won't hold it against you if USPS messes up. They see many screw ups by USPS. Was yours a Tradesy label? If so contact them and they will file a claim. If you bought the label contact USPS and open a claim. It gets the wheels rolling. They can actually have the carrier go back to the addressee and ask for a signature. Tradesy is very good about these types of issues. I'm sure you'll be covered.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ThisVNchick said:


> Not sure if anyone read the new shipping updates but I just wanted to let everyone know that the Tradesy shipping label is now available for all priced items! Before it was only up to $2500- today I listed an item in the $4k range and was able to add the Tradesy label as a shipping option ($8.50!!!! BEST DEAL EVER). I then did some digging to make sure it was completely legit and came across a FAQ page with their latest update and yes, it seems like you can use a Tradesy label for basically any priced item (I didn't see a limit like before).




I noticed this back in February and sold items successfully in the higher price range - it's really great


----------



## Joyjoy7

ThisVNchick said:


> Not sure if anyone read the new shipping updates but I just wanted to let everyone know that the Tradesy shipping label is now available for all priced items! Before it was only up to $2500- today I listed an item in the $4k range and was able to add the Tradesy label as a shipping option ($8.50!!!! BEST DEAL EVER). I then did some digging to make sure it was completely legit and came across a FAQ page with their latest update and yes, it seems like you can use a Tradesy label for basically any priced item (I didn't see a limit like before).




I just tried to edit a couple 5-7k listings and still get the prompt that Tradesy won't cover shipping on items 2500.00 or more? One listing was recently posted. Is there a trick to this?


----------



## paula3boys

If I sold two small items to the same person, can I ship together and therefore put one tracking number that's the same for both?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Joyjoy7 said:


> I just tried to edit a couple 5-7k listings and still get the prompt that Tradesy won't cover shipping on items 2500.00 or more? One listing was recently posted. Is there a trick to this?



Oh that's weird. No trick that I know of. I just posted the item today and was about to get ready to put in my shipping cost but then saw that the Tradesy label was available. 

Here's a screenshot of the shipping updates from February. Your items should be eligible. If not, I'd contact Tradesy and have them change it manually.


----------



## whateve

soccerzfan said:


> I've sold an item and shipped it out last Saturday. Tracking indicated that it'll delivered by Monday. I checked back Monday and everyday since then and the tracking shows "delivery status not updated". Does Tradesy see this as not delivered and therefore won't release my fund? Why does usps have that message?


Tradesy won't see it unless you call them and point it out. Otherwise your money will be in limbo forever. What I would do is first contact my post office to see if they know why the status hasn't updated. Then I would contact the buyer to see if she had received it. If the buyer tells you she has received it, call Tradesy  and tell them to look at her message. They will change the status to delivered. If your buyer doesn't respond to you, call Tradesy and they will contact her. Eventually, even if she doesn't get the package, Tradesy has a procedure for you to get your money. It involves signing an affidavit that you shipped the item.

It isn't completely unusual for it to sit for a week or more in limbo like this and then move. But it is very probable that it didn't get updated because the carrier didn't get a signature. That has happened to me on ebay. Luckily my buyer was honest.


paula3boys said:


> If I sold two small items to the same person, can I ship together and therefore put one tracking number that's the same for both?


Yes you can. I asked a Tradesy rep about this on the phone several months ago.


----------



## nicole0612

I purchased a bag on Tradesy that I suspect is not authentic now that I have it in hand and compare it to my other bags (it arrived today). It is a Chanel boy19 million series, so it cannot be authenticated on AT Chanel. If I send it back to Tradesy, what happens next? If they find it to be actually authentic do they send the bag back to me? That is what I would prefer. Or do they put it in their closet and give me a credit for the amount?
Of course I will take pictures and try to get it professionally authenticated, but there is only one service that currently authenticates high series Chanels from photos alone (authenticate4u) and they run VERY slow (weeks or more), so I cannot wait to hear back from them before starting the return process with Tradesy or my 4 days would be up.


----------



## speedygirl45

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased a bag on Tradesy that I suspect is not authentic now that I have it in hand and compare it to my other bags (it arrived today). It is a Chanel boy19 million series, so it cannot be authenticated on AT Chanel. If I send it back to Tradesy, what happens next? If they find it to be actually authentic do they send the bag back to me? That is what I would prefer. Or do they put it in their closet and give me a credit for the amount?
> Of course I will take pictures and try to get it professionally authenticated, but there is only one service that currently authenticates high series Chanels from photos alone (authenticate4u) and they run VERY slow (weeks or more), so I cannot wait to hear back from them before starting the return process with Tradesy or my 4 days would be up.


They give it back if it turned out to be authentic. Just an inconvenience for the seller whos money will sit in limbo while the return is assessed


----------



## ThisVNchick

speedygirl45 said:


> They give it back if it turned out to be authentic. Just an inconvenience for the seller whos money will sit in limbo while the return is assessed







nicole0612 said:


> I purchased a bag on Tradesy that I suspect is not authentic now that I have it in hand and compare it to my other bags (it arrived today). It is a Chanel boy19 million series, so it cannot be authenticated on AT Chanel. If I send it back to Tradesy, what happens next? If they find it to be actually authentic do they send the bag back to me? That is what I would prefer. Or do they put it in their closet and give me a credit for the amount?
> Of course I will take pictures and try to get it professionally authenticated, but there is only one service that currently authenticates high series Chanels from photos alone (authenticate4u) and they run VERY slow (weeks or more), so I cannot wait to hear back from them before starting the return process with Tradesy or my 4 days would be up.




If you send it back, they'll authenticate it and if it's authentic they send it back to you. HOWEVER, that said, I wouldn't want to rely solely on the Tradesy authentication team. It's a fairly young crowd and if they send the item to ***************** I'd even be more concerned (this company isn't the best to use although they are speedy to get back to you). I would definitely have a back-up source just in case. 

I mean let's say Tradesy deems it authentic and A4U says no. I'd take A4U's word over AF/Tradesy any day. In that case, they'll probably won't agree with A4U and won't refund you but at least you'll still have site credit to use on another purchase instead of being stuck with a fake bag that was wrongly authenticated.


----------



## nicole0612

speedygirl45 said:


> They give it back if it turned out to be authentic. Just an inconvenience for the seller whos money will sit in limbo while the return is assessed







ThisVNchick said:


> If you send it back, they'll authenticate it and if it's authentic they send it back to you. HOWEVER, that said, I wouldn't want to rely solely on the Tradesy authentication team. It's a fairly young crowd and if they send the item to ***************** I'd even be more concerned (this company isn't the best to use although they are speedy to get back to you). I would definitely have a back-up source just in case.
> 
> I mean let's say Tradesy deems it authentic and A4U says no. I'd take A4U's word over AF/Tradesy any day. In that case, they'll probably won't agree with A4U and won't refund you but at least you'll still have site credit to use on another purchase instead of being stuck with a fake bag that was wrongly authenticated.




Thank you both for the prompt reply. I just took photos and sent to A4U for authentication. I guess I can wait and see if I hear back from them tomorrow (doubtful) before I contact Tradesy, then send the bag back to Tradesy for authentication concerns on Saturday so that I can still get it back to them within their return window. I got the bag today (Thursday), so I think my window ends on Sunday or Monday. Thank you for the info.


----------



## fashion_victim9

paula3boys said:


> If I sold two small items to the same person, can I ship together and therefore put one tracking number that's the same for both?



You can easily do it if you use your own labels. For Tradesy labels it doesn't work, I had to ask support to add same number for the second item manually, as their system didn't let me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

it seems like all Loubies are on sale today. At least all mine are, hope it's not some kind of bug


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both for the prompt reply. I just took photos and sent to A4U for authentication. I guess I can wait and see if I hear back from them tomorrow (doubtful) before I contact Tradesy, then send the bag back to Tradesy for authentication concerns on Saturday so that I can still get it back to them within their return window. I got the bag today (Thursday), so I think my window ends on Sunday or Monday. Thank you for the info.




Last time I asked A4U for authentication, it took them 2,5 months


----------



## luv2run41

paula3boys said:


> If I sold two small items to the same person, can I ship together and therefore put one tracking number that's the same for both?


 Yes, but I enter the same tracking for each item so your payments are released correctly.


----------



## luv2run41

fashion_victim9 said:


> Last time I asked A4U for authentication, it took them 2,5 months


 I always have had to wait quite a while for the service unfortunately.  I haven't used them in quite a while due to the long wait.  I know they are very good authenticators but I usually miss out on the item I want to purchase because their authentication comes long after the auction ends.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luv2run41 said:


> Yes, but I enter the same tracking for each item so your payments are released correctly.



it's technically impossible to enter same tracking for several items if it's Tradesy label. I tried a couple of times. Last time I had to ask Tradesy team for help.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luv2run41 said:


> I always have had to wait quite a while for the service unfortunately.  I haven't used them in quite a while due to the long wait.  I know they are very good authenticators but I usually miss out on the item I want to purchase because their authentication comes long after the auction ends.



one of my friends is still waiting for their answer from feb lightning fast service


----------



## luv2run41

ThisVNchick said:


> If you send it back, they'll authenticate it and if it's authentic they send it back to you. HOWEVER, that said, I wouldn't want to rely solely on the Tradesy authentication team. It's a fairly young crowd and if they send the item to ***************** I'd even be more concerned (this company isn't the best to use although they are speedy to get back to you). I would definitely have a back-up source just in case.
> 
> I mean let's say Tradesy deems it authentic and A4U says no. I'd take A4U's word over AF/Tradesy any day. In that case, they'll probably won't agree with A4U and won't refund you but at least you'll still have site credit to use on another purchase instead of being stuck with a fake bag that was wrongly authenticated.


 
I think that series may be tough to authenticate.  Etincelers (which is the authenticator I solely use for Chanel) will not authenticate 15 series or above.  If you really have a gut feeling and feel the bag is not real you may want to consider store credit if tradesy deems the bag authentic. They solely use ****************** and "in house" authenticators.  If I purchase preloved Chanel I only purchase 14 series and below, it is just too risky.


Maybe someone else can chime in about a reputable authenticator that will authenticate series that high.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luv2run41 said:


> Yes, but I enter the same tracking for each item so your payments are released correctly.



hope one day they will make combined shipping / purchasing possible, now I can't just buy several items from same buyer and combine them in one order / have discounted shipping


----------



## luv2run41

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's technically impossible to enter same tracking for several items if it's Tradesy label. I tried a couple of times. Last time I had to ask Tradesy team for help.


 I wonder if you call Tradesy they can input it for you. WHen I sent items together I was using a usps priority label I created. That was before I discovered and felt comfortable with the Tradest shipping labels.


I am sure tradesy can enter the tracking number for both items for you or note it in your profile.  Just dbl check but I have inquired about sending two items together and they said it was fine


----------



## fashion_victim9

luv2run41 said:


> I wonder if you call Tradesy they can input it for you. WHen I sent items together I was using a usps priority label I created. That was before I discovered and felt comfortable with the Tradest shipping labels.
> 
> 
> I am sure tradesy can enter the tracking number for both items for you or note it in your profile.  Just dbl check but I have inquired about sending two items together and they said it was fine




when I used my own labels, I also put same number for 2 or more orders without any problems, but it doesn't work that easy with Tradesy labels. 

yes, they can help. they did it for me. but that would be nice if we didn't have to call them every time in such situations


----------



## uadjit

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both for the prompt reply. I just took photos and sent to A4U for authentication. I guess I can wait and see if I hear back from them tomorrow (doubtful) before I contact Tradesy, then send the bag back to Tradesy for authentication concerns on Saturday so that I can still get it back to them within their return window. I got the bag today (Thursday), so I think my window ends on Sunday or Monday. Thank you for the info.



If I were you I'd communicate this with Tradesy. Call them and tell them you'd prefer to keep the bag but want to get your own, independent authentication because this series is particularly tricky. Ask them if it might be OK to wait for the results of your authentication before you decide to return it. I am sure they would rather sell the bag to you outright if it's authentic than take a return just based on suspicion. You may be able to work with them on the issue.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> hope one day they will make combined shipping / purchasing possible, now I can't just buy several items from same buyer and combine them in one order / have discounted shipping


If you wanted to buy multiple items from me, I would create a combination listing for you that included all of them. That way there would be only one shipping charge. The only restriction is that I wouldn't be able to show as many photos of each item. Have you thought about reaching out to the seller?


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> If you wanted to buy multiple items from me, I would create a combination listing for you that included all of them. That way there would be only one shipping charge. The only restriction is that I wouldn't be able to show as many photos of each item. Have you thought about reaching out to the seller?



that's a great idea, I'll keep it in mind. but anyway I hope they will make combined orders possible one day


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Last time I asked A4U for authentication, it took them 2,5 months



Now they are faster. I just had another bag authenticated a couple of weeks ago, and they responded back with a verdict within 1-2 days that it was authentic and noted that an official document would be coming. It was just emailed today ~2 weeks later. With this Chanel boy, I submitted the photos last night, and received an email back today (but they needed more photos).


----------



## nicole0612

uadjit said:


> If I were you I'd communicate this with Tradesy. Call them and tell them you'd prefer to keep the bag but want to get your own, independent authentication because this series is particularly tricky. Ask them if it might be OK to wait for the results of your authentication before you decide to return it. I am sure they would rather sell the bag to you outright if it's authentic than take a return just based on suspicion. You may be able to work with them on the issue.



I will definitely give them a call today and see what they recommend to work this out. The preliminary authentication by A4U turned up some red flags, but they need more photos to make a definite verdict. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Earlier tonight I put an item in my bag but I didn't check out. I sent the seller a message. She responded when I was no longer on my computer. When I logged on again, the item said it was reserved (like it was reserved for someone else), so I kept waiting  to see if it would be released. It never was but when I looked at my cart, it was still in there, saying it was no longer reserved (for me). It still looked like it was reserved for someone else. The weird thing is it let me check out. Is this some kind of glitch? If it was really in someone else's cart, I shouldn't be able to check out with it.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Earlier tonight I put an item in my bag but I didn't check out. I sent the seller a message. She responded when I was no longer on my computer. When I logged on again, the item said it was reserved (like it was reserved for someone else), so I kept waiting  to see if it would be released. It never was but when I looked at my cart, it was still in there, saying it was no longer reserved (for me). It still looked like it was reserved for someone else. The weird thing is it let me check out. Is this some kind of glitch? If it was really in someone else's cart, I shouldn't be able to check out with it.




This happened to me yesterday! I checked back 3 times and each time the item was in my bag but "reserved" by someone else. I finally realized that it was an error and purchased it.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> This happened to me yesterday! I checked back 3 times and each time the item was in my bag but "reserved" by someone else. I finally realized that it was an error and purchased it.


What worries me is that someone could have done that with one of my items (put it in her cart and not check out) and it will show as reserved to everyone else, so no one will be able to buy it.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> What worries me is that someone could have done that with one of my items (put it in her cart and not check out) and it will show as reserved to everyone else, so no one will be able to buy it.




Ugh, I didn't even think of that. Hopefully this will be one of Tradesy's glitches that comes and then goes away (and hopefully doesn't come back again!). I don't need another reason for my items to sell more slowly nowadays.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I am having a not so good experience with a purchase right now: I bought something on April 28. Seller confirmed immediately then never shipped or contacted me. 12 days later I just canceled. A day later seller sends a message saying she was abroad but is now back and can ship the next day. Tradesy tells me I need to repurchase which I did and the seller has not even confirmed the sale yet, let alone ship. Frustrating!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Earlier tonight I put an item in my bag but I didn't check out. I sent the seller a message. She responded when I was no longer on my computer. When I logged on again, the item said it was reserved (like it was reserved for someone else), so I kept waiting  to see if it would be released. It never was but when I looked at my cart, it was still in there, saying it was no longer reserved (for me). It still looked like it was reserved for someone else. The weird thing is it let me check out. Is this some kind of glitch? If it was really in someone else's cart, I shouldn't be able to check out with it.


I put something in my cart 2 weeks ago and forgot about it. It's still there although no reserved and when I search the site, it's still listed. 

I wonder if putting something into your cart on Tradesy is the same as watching it on ebay. The item is available to the first person who come up with the money to pay for it but it's in the cart easily available for you should you choose to purchase.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I am having a not so good experience with a purchase right now: I bought something on April 28. Seller confirmed immediately then never shipped or contacted me. 12 days later I just canceled. A day later seller sends a message saying she was abroad but is now back and can ship the next day. Tradesy tells me I need to repurchase which I did and the seller has not even confirmed the sale yet, let alone ship. Frustrating!



seller has to confirm sale in 3 days (at least my recent emails set deadline like this) and if she doesn't you can cancel. for longer absence there is a vacation mode now.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I put something in my cart 2 weeks ago and forgot about it. It's still there although no reserved and when I search the site, it's still listed.
> 
> I wonder if putting something into your cart on Tradesy is the same as watching it on ebay. The item is available to the first person who come up with the money to pay for it but it's in the cart easily available for you should you choose to purchase.


That has happened to me too. This was different. If you put it in your cart, it is reserved for 6 minutes. (Unlike ebay, where putting an item into your cart doesn't reserve it.) If anyone looks at it during that time, it says reserved and they can't put it into their cart. Once the 6 minutes expires, it remains in your cart but it is available to anyone else. I had put it in my cart earlier in the day so it was no longer reserved for me, but when I clicked on the item, it showed "reserved" like someone else had just put it in their cart. It stayed in that "reserved" state for longer than 6 minutes, which could happen if they put it back in their cart or started checkout after the 6 minutes expired. While it still said "reserved" I was allowed to click on Checkout, which I shouldn't have been able to do if someone else had it reserved.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> That has happened to me too. This was different. If you put it in your cart, it is reserved for 6 minutes. (Unlike ebay, where putting an item into your cart doesn't reserve it.) If anyone looks at it during that time, it says reserved and they can't put it into their cart. Once the 6 minutes expires, it remains in your cart but it is available to anyone else. I had put it in my cart earlier in the day so it was no longer reserved for me, but when I clicked on the item, it showed "reserved" like someone else had just put it in their cart. It stayed in that "reserved" state for longer than 6 minutes, which could happen if they put it back in their cart or started checkout after the 6 minutes expired. While it still said "reserved" I was allowed to click on Checkout, which I shouldn't have been able to do if someone else had it reserved.




Hmmm I wonder if by viewing your cart it triggers a "re-reserve" -- or at least that's what it sounds like?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Uhhh i have a dress that has been reserved for the last four hours. There is definitely something wrong


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> That has happened to me too. This was different. If you put it in your cart, it is reserved for 6 minutes. (Unlike ebay, where putting an item into your cart doesn't reserve it.) If anyone looks at it during that time, it says reserved and they can't put it into their cart. Once the 6 minutes expires, it remains in your cart but it is available to anyone else. I had put it in my cart earlier in the day so it was no longer reserved for me, but when I clicked on the item, it showed "reserved" like someone else had just put it in their cart. It stayed in that "reserved" state for longer than 6 minutes, which could happen if they put it back in their cart or started checkout after the 6 minutes expired. While it still said "reserved" I was allowed to click on Checkout, which I shouldn't have been able to do if someone else had it reserved.


Thanks for the explanation. I didn't know how it worked; I was just commenting on what I was seeing. 

I didn't realize that when reserved, someone else couldn't buy it if they paid first.


----------



## GemsBerry

when Tradesy features particular brand in email and I click on it my items never appear. It goes like 1.5 pages of available items, then pages and pages of sold ones. hello, there's far more available items by that brand that don't show. I wonder why? is their featured brand promotion is like their bad search?


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> when Tradesy features particular brand in email and I click on it my items never appear. It goes like 1.5 pages of available items, then pages and pages of sold ones. hello, there's far more available items by that brand that don't show. I wonder why? is their featured brand promotion is like their bad search?



I think they only put their closets and the power sellers' closets on sale when the do those features. Unless they say "all", assume you won't be included.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Uhhh i have a dress that has been reserved for the last four hours. There is definitely something wrong


This is what I was afraid of.


----------



## Jjccpinky

Hi I am new to this forum and I think I should have check here before buying a purse on Tradesy today. After I purchased it, I then questioned its authenticity. I started googling and ended up here. When I clicked the link at the bottom of your post (I think it was yours) it linked to the exact purse I bought today!!! So it looks like she is back at it! Her name is Angela! Hoping I can contact tradesy tomorrow and get this transaction stopped before it ships!



BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh, you've posted on pissedconsumer too?
> 
> I think you're directing your anger in the wrong direction. Although you've named the seller who allegedly sold a superfake with a fake receipt (and I don't have a problem with that if it's true), you're also naming Tradesy as being complicit.
> 
> Any site is going to have sellers who knowingly or unknowingly list fakes. Any site is going to have scammers who will try to rip off naive or trusting buyers.
> 
> But nearly every site also has a "report" button and the better sites who value their reputations will investigate reports and remove confirmed fakes. There are many of us who take time to report fakes on various sites, Tradesy included and (at least in my experene), Tradesy, Ebay and Bonanza have been good about removing those fakes.
> 
> Other sites like Etsy, Poshmark, Listia and iOffer don't care about honesty and don't act on reports. THOSE are the sites I'd avoid.
> 
> (If your bag was a superfake, chances are that it wouldn't have been caught to be reported. It fooled you, right? How do you expect the venue to recognize a fake?)
> 
> Hopefully you've made Tradesy aware of your seller and her use of doctored or stolen receipts and perhaps suggest that her account be investigated.
> 
> But again, to blame Tradesy for a scammer is somewhat unfair. (And I'm not a huge Tradesy fan!)
> 
> ETA: BTW, it doesn't appear that she is currently selling. Maybe she was suspended?
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4256032/


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> I think they only put their closets and the power sellers' closets on sale when the do those features. Unless they say "all", assume you won't be included.



Thank you this makes sense. but I'm still surprised at Tradesy - showing everything in search, not like it's thousands of items, can generate sales and they would get their commission. it would be only 3 pages of accurate search showing available items, but still they don't/can't do it.


----------



## cwiddoes

tori253@amerite said:


> Has anyone ever bought from tradesy?  They claim authentic purses. Their prices are all over the board. Some good some crazy outrageous. Just wondering if anyone has had good luck purchasing authentic pre loved bags from this site?!




I just purchased a fake from their site and I'm returning it tomorrow. Will post how it goes.


----------



## aleina

I just sold an authentic preloved LV on Tradesy and used their usps label to ship it and the package went to Guam and Hawaii when it's supposed to be going to Virginia!  So worried and upset . It finally made it to Virginia after 10 days and I'm just hoping it will finally be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Prettyn

cwiddoes said:


> I just purchased a fake from their site and I'm returning it tomorrow. Will post how it goes.


It's like any other site, you have good honest people selling authentic items and the you have the scammers. I have been buying and selling on Tradesy without incident. Need to get it authenticated if your not sure if it's authentic. Ask a lot of questions and if they don't answer then move on. I really like poshmark even though they take a chunk from your earnings but if I sell any of my items over $500.00 it goes straight to them first for authentication. Then they deliver it to the buyer. There is always risk when you buy or sell on line.


----------



## jmc3007

In other news from Re/code  http://www.recode.net/2016/5/9/11641670/tradesy-funding-30-million-series-c

_Tradesy, a shopping website that sells second-hand designer fashion clothing, has raised another $30 million investment, as the remaining startups in this e-commerce niche ready themselves for a make-or-break year.

Wildcat Capital Management, the family investment firm of billionaire investor David Bonderman, came in as a new backer in the round. Past investors including Kleiner Perkins Caulfield & Byers and Rincon Venture Partners also participated. Tradesy, which is based in Santa Monica, Calif., has now secured nearly $75 million in funding since launching in 2012.

Tradesy and competitors The RealReal and Poshmark have each raised $25 million or more in the last few months to try to help them break away from the pack. All three operate websites and apps that sell lightly used clothing from brands like Tory Burch and Louis Vuitton, as they try to carve out a piece of eBay's business. And all three are in a land grab to attract more consumers to buy and sell on their sites, as shoppers typically end up flocking to sites with the most selection.

"I still think its winner-take-all and we're still pushing to be the winner," CEO Tracy DiNunzio said in an interview. "But whether winner-takes-all means everyone else dies, I don't know."

Several startups in the second-hand clothing niche have been gobbled up on the cheap in the past year.

Tradesy remains focused on clothing, shoes and bags, DiNunzio noted, while The RealReal has looked for growth by expanding into jewelry and art and Poshmark has started to allow its best sellers to buy clothing from wholesalers at a discount and resell it on the site. Tradesy still gets a good amount of sales from unpaid search traffic, because it has structured listings on its marketplace in a way that makes it easy for search engines to crawl.

Still, like many e-commerce entrepreneurs today, DiNunzio admitted that it was challenging to raise this amount of money in today's investment climate without taking on unfavorable terms.

"Weve grown 4x since our last funding on all [metrics], but our valuation did not grow 4x," she said. She declined to reveal the specific valuation on this investment, but said that it increased from the last round's tally of around $100 million and that the deal did not include unusual and potentially damaging terms.

Tradesy will use the majority of the new funds for hiring, specifically data scientists and taxonomists who are tasked with analyzing the site's shopping data to see how fashion brands might be able to use it. Tradesy will also use the new money to run more national cable TV ad campaigns, which DiNunzio said have been as cost-effective as its online advertising. DiNunzio would not comment on the company's revenue, but said the startup should be profitable on an Ebitda base by the middle of next year._


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i guess they are having a sale or coupon today?? i sold 4 mid-priced bags just this morning, which is VERY unusual...


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> In other news from Re/code  http://www.recode.net/2016/5/9/11641670/tradesy-funding-30-million-series-c
> 
> _Tradesy, a shopping website that sells second-hand designer fashion clothing, has raised another $30 million investment, as the remaining startups in this e-commerce niche ready themselves for a make-or-break year.
> 
> Wildcat Capital Management, the family investment firm of billionaire investor David Bonderman, came in as a new backer in the round. Past investors including Kleiner Perkins Caulfield & Byers and Rincon Venture Partners also participated. Tradesy, which is based in Santa Monica, Calif., has now secured nearly $75 million in funding since launching in 2012.
> 
> Tradesy and competitors The RealReal and Poshmark have each raised $25 million or more in the last few months to try to help them break away from the pack. All three operate websites and apps that sell lightly used clothing from brands like Tory Burch and Louis Vuitton, as they try to carve out a piece of eBay's business. And all three are in a land grab to attract more consumers to buy and sell on their sites, as shoppers typically end up flocking to sites with the most selection.
> 
> "I still think its winner-take-all and we're still pushing to be the winner," CEO Tracy DiNunzio said in an interview. "But whether winner-takes-all means everyone else dies, I don't know."
> 
> Several startups in the second-hand clothing niche have been gobbled up on the cheap in the past year.
> 
> Tradesy remains focused on clothing, shoes and bags, DiNunzio noted, while The RealReal has looked for growth by expanding into jewelry and art and Poshmark has started to allow its best sellers to buy clothing from wholesalers at a discount and resell it on the site. Tradesy still gets a good amount of sales from unpaid search traffic, because it has structured listings on its marketplace in a way that makes it easy for search engines to crawl.
> 
> Still, like many e-commerce entrepreneurs today, DiNunzio admitted that it was challenging to raise this amount of money in today's investment climate without taking on unfavorable terms.
> 
> "Weve grown 4x since our last funding on all [metrics], but our valuation did not grow 4x," she said. She declined to reveal the specific valuation on this investment, but said that it increased from the last round's tally of around $100 million and that the deal did not include unusual and potentially damaging terms.
> 
> Tradesy will use the majority of the new funds for hiring, specifically data scientists and taxonomists who are tasked with analyzing the site's shopping data to see how fashion brands might be able to use it. Tradesy will also use the new money to run more national cable TV ad campaigns, which DiNunzio said have been as cost-effective as its online advertising. DiNunzio would not comment on the company's revenue, but said the startup should be profitable on an Ebitda base by the middle of next year._



Excellent news, thank you for sharing. As both a seller and a buyer I want these three to stay in business and compete (with eBay too). as for raised funds, Tradesy please hire a better IT team and fix that search


----------



## GemsBerry

"Make an offer" is back today, I can see it in my listings. I wonder if it will stay that way.


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i guess they are having a sale or coupon today?? i sold 4 mid-priced bags just this morning, which is VERY unusual...



Congrats on your sales! There are no sales or coupons that I am aware of..maybe tax returns are being deposited in people's bank accounts


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ThisVNchick said:


> Congrats on your sales! There are no sales or coupons that I am aware of..maybe tax returns are being deposited in people's bank accounts



thank you  i think LV is on sale today... 3 of the items were LV and i just got an LV sale email


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you  i think LV is on sale today... 3 of the items were LV and i just got an LV sale email



I saw that email too but that sale only includes sellers who were willing to put their LVs on sale (usually power sellers have this option or if you personally contacted Tradesy to have this option added) and items from Tradesy's personal closets.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> In other news from Re/code  http://www.recode.net/2016/5/9/11641670/tradesy-funding-30-million-series-c
> 
> _Tradesy, a shopping website that sells second-hand designer fashion clothing, has raised another $30 million investment, as the remaining startups in this e-commerce niche ready themselves for a make-or-break year.
> 
> Wildcat Capital Management, the family investment firm of billionaire investor David Bonderman, came in as a new backer in the round. Past investors including Kleiner Perkins Caulfield & Byers and Rincon Venture Partners also participated. Tradesy, which is based in Santa Monica, Calif., has now secured nearly $75 million in funding since launching in 2012.
> 
> Tradesy and competitors The RealReal and Poshmark have each raised $25 million or more in the last few months to try to help them break away from the pack. All three operate websites and apps that sell lightly used clothing from brands like Tory Burch and Louis Vuitton, as they try to carve out a piece of eBay's business. And all three are in a land grab to attract more consumers to buy and sell on their sites, as shoppers typically end up flocking to sites with the most selection.
> 
> "I still think its winner-take-all and we're still pushing to be the winner," CEO Tracy DiNunzio said in an interview. "But whether winner-takes-all means everyone else dies, I don't know."
> 
> Several startups in the second-hand clothing niche have been gobbled up on the cheap in the past year.
> 
> Tradesy remains focused on clothing, shoes and bags, DiNunzio noted, while The RealReal has looked for growth by expanding into jewelry and art and Poshmark has started to allow its best sellers to buy clothing from wholesalers at a discount and resell it on the site. *Tradesy still gets a good amount of sales from unpaid search traffic, because it has structured listings on its marketplace in a way that makes it easy for search engines to crawl.*
> 
> Still, like many e-commerce entrepreneurs today, DiNunzio admitted that it was challenging to raise this amount of money in today's investment climate without taking on unfavorable terms.
> 
> "Weve grown 4x since our last funding on all [metrics], but our valuation did not grow 4x," she said. She declined to reveal the specific valuation on this investment, but said that it increased from the last round's tally of around $100 million and that the deal did not include unusual and potentially damaging terms.
> 
> Tradesy will use the majority of the new funds for hiring, specifically data scientists and taxonomists who are tasked with analyzing the site's shopping data to see how fashion brands might be able to use it. Tradesy will also use the new money to run more national cable TV ad campaigns, which DiNunzio said have been as cost-effective as its online advertising. DiNunzio would not comment on the company's revenue, but said the startup should be profitable on an Ebitda base by the middle of next year._


I find this sentence interesting (bolded). I'm curious to know how anyone ever finds my listings since I usually have trouble finding them on a Tradesy search. I suspect that most of my buyers must come from Google. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to what items people buy from me. They aren't the most popular items. Most often my cheapest items sell. I often wonder if someone has a coupon and buys my stuff just to get up to the coupon amount.



ccbaggirl89 said:


> i guess they are having a sale or coupon today?? i sold 4 mid-priced bags just this morning, which is VERY unusual...


I sold several cheap items yesterday.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I need some advice. I bought a bag on Tradesy that had some spots that were clearly pictured. However, the seller said they were water spots but they aren't. They have affected the texture of the leather and are much darker than water spots would be, and they are permanent. I want to return it but am unsure if I should do a normal return or a misrepresentation claim. If Tradesy decides that the bag wasn't misrepresented, do I have to take the bag back? I'm okay with a site credit but I would rather have a refund.





luv2run41 said:


> I would be very specific in your return request and do the misrepresented. If Tradesy decides it was not misrepresented they will give you Tradesy store credit.  You will not have to have the bag back.  Likely they will give your your money back and just put the bag back up for sale or return it to the seller.  You will definitely either get your money back or store credit


Tradesy gave me a full refund, except since I had used an incentive credit of $10, I lost that. I think they were very fair in their decision, although I wish I could use the coupon on something else. It wasn't like a coupon; it was something they had added to my account.


----------



## whateve

When you sell something new with tags, ebay now requires UPC codes. I got an email from Bonanza that stated:

"Starting on May 16, Google Shopping will require that *all listings for new, brand-name products include the correct Global Trade Item Number (GTIN), plus the corresponding brand name*. A GTIN is a unique and internationally-recognized identifier for a product, such as a UPC, EAN, JAN or ISBN."


I wonder why Tradesy doesn't have a place to insert UPC codes. I wonder if this means that we don't get any buyers from Google shopping, just from Google searches.


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> Tradesy gave me a full refund, except since I had used an incentive credit of $10, I lost that. I think they were very fair in their decision, although I wish I could use the coupon on something else. It wasn't like a coupon; it was something they had added to my account.


If you call Tradesy and explain the credit you lost they should put it in your account as tradesy cash, especially since the item was not as described. I had that happen to me but it was with a $200 coupon. That was a few months ago but I am very confident that since it is a $10 incentive they will put it in your account in form of a credit/tradesy cash. I would definitely give it a try


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> If you call Tradesy and explain the credit you lost they should put it in your account as tradesy cash, especially since the item was not as described. I had that happen to me but it was with a $200 coupon. That was a few months ago but I am very confident that since it is a $10 incentive they will put it in your account in form of a credit/tradesy cash. I would definitely give it a try


Thank you! I can't remember how I got it in the first place.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> When you sell something new with tags, ebay now requires UPC codes. I got an email from Bonanza that stated:
> 
> "Starting on May 16, Google Shopping will require that *all listings for new, brand-name products include the correct Global Trade Item Number (GTIN), plus the corresponding brand name*. A GTIN is a unique and internationally-recognized identifier for a product, such as a UPC, EAN, JAN or ISBN."
> 
> 
> I wonder why Tradesy doesn't have a place to insert UPC codes. I wonder if this means that we don't get any buyers from Google shopping, just from Google searches.


I got a similar email from Bonz requiring UPC or GTIN numbers. BUt it's not just NWT items. It's also on NWOT items for which you might not know a UPC code. Ugh! It's a PITA.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> I find this sentence interesting (bolded). I'm curious to know how anyone ever finds my listings since I usually have trouble finding them on a Tradesy search. I suspect that most of my buyers must come from Google. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to what items people buy from me. They aren't the most popular items. Most often my cheapest items sell. I often wonder if someone has a coupon and buys my stuff just to get up to the coupon amount.


best way to explain is that all the subcategories that you have to click and select when creating a new listing conform to a standardized structure that Google recognizes, hence when ppl search on Google for a similar item containing similar terms your item pops up in the results.  

the question on everyone's mind is why is Tradesy search so difficult and doesn't return similar results as Google?  it has to do with the underlying algorithm that powers each platform.  obviously Google's algorithm is far superior and can find things that even Tradesy can't see in its own closets.  pathetic I know.  it's been a work in progress and hopefully they sort it out sooner rather than later.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I got a similar email from Bonz requiring UPC or GTIN numbers. BUt it's not just NWT items. It's also on NWOT items for which you might not know a UPC code. Ugh! It's a PITA.


It is definitely a PITA! Some of my tags are so small I had to take a picture and enlarge it just to be able to read the UPC code (yes, my eyes are that bad!) Then some of the UPC codes that I entered are apparently not valid even though I copied them correctly.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It is definitely a PITA! Some of my tags are so small I had to take a picture and enlarge it just to be able to read the UPC code (yes, my eyes are that bad!) Then some of the UPC codes that I entered are apparently not valid even though I copied them correctly.


And I never know whether to leave spaces or just copy all 12 numbers without spaces. (This is when there's a tag!)


----------



## aga5

My account had no sales for weeks, within last 24 hours I had to sales foe lesser cost items, both items around $65.  Also anyone else notice heir buyers being from California, San Diego area.  I would say out if the 17 sales I have done so far 80% gave been to California.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

aga5 said:


> My account had no sales for weeks, within last 24 hours I had to sales foe lesser cost items, both items around $65.  Also anyone else notice heir buyers being from California, San Diego area.  I would say out if the 17 sales I have done so far 80% gave been to California.




Yes. I've noticed that as well or just California in general! I'm just surprised how few people from the northeast i've sold to.


----------



## whateve

aga5 said:


> My account had no sales for weeks, within last 24 hours I had to sales foe lesser cost items, both items around $65.  Also anyone else notice heir buyers being from California, San Diego area.  I would say out if the 17 sales I have done so far 80% gave been to California.


I always notice a high percentage of sales to California on every selling platform I use. There are a lot of people in California! I think I sell just as often to people in New York.


----------



## poopsie

Mine go to Texas quite a bit


----------



## anthrosphere

> Also anyone else notice heir buyers being from California, San Diego area. I would say out if the 17 sales I have done so far 80% gave been to California.



Not me. I looked through my sales history and only 2 of my buyers were from California. My other buyers are from TX, NY, NJ, FL, and Oregon. Weird!


----------



## travelluver

Prettyn said:


> It's like any other site, you have good honest people selling authentic items and the you have the scammers. I have been buying and selling on Tradesy without incident. Need to get it authenticated if your not sure if it's authentic. Ask a lot of questions and if they don't answer then move on. I really like poshmark even though they take a chunk from your earnings but if I sell any of my items over $500.00 it goes straight to them first for authentication. Then they deliver it to the buyer. There is always risk when you buy or sell on line.




I've sold about half a dozen authentic purses on  Tradesy and not one of them went to them first then the buyer, they all went directly to the purchaser.  Are you thinking of poshmark?


----------



## NANI1972

travelluver said:


> I've sold about half a dozen authentic purses on  Tradesy and not one of them went to them first then the buyer, they all went directly to the purchaser.  Are you thinking of poshmark?




She did say poshmark....


----------



## travelluver

NANI1972 said:


> She did say poshmark....


 Sorry-I went back and saw that -


----------



## Ceeyahd

I've had no California sales, mine have been back east to Midwest.

 I had called Tradesy a few weeks ago to ask about the make an offer button, as I did not see that button for me when I was looking, and was being messaged by potential buyers. My question was mostly so I knew whether or not people that were looking at my things can make an offer with the button. I get way too many messages about how much will I take how low will I accept. I wondered why these people are not using The offer button. Tradesy  told me that the people that have the button to make an offer are the people that have money sitting in their account to use. I did notice that after that discussion when I had money sitting in my Tradesy account before I had transferred it out. I didn't see that button to make an  offer when no monies were in account. So I don't know if the button is only for when you have money sitting at Tradesy account, and that's with Tradedy told me. I wish the button was always there I hate fielding these kind of questions and then having none of it come to fruition. I think people that are seriously going to buy are going to buy. I've been thinking about adding a comment to my listing not to make me any offers, but that sounds kind of snotty. 90% of my stuff I wouldn't take less than what I've stated as the price. I have a couple of more expensive items that I would reduce by maybe 100 or $200 or maybe not at this point seeming how when I do go ahead and make that adjustment the people don't buy it. One buyer did ask me to reduce and she did purchase but somehow I ended up with even less than what I had said I would adjust for and all I can think of is Tradesy took the shipping out of my adjusted price, I thought Tradesy added the shipping to listed price, anyway I was very upset because I basically lowered the price due to buyer repeatedly messaging me before I could even respond to the first message - rediculous reason to acquiesce.... Most humorously I see buyer has now listed the bag for what I initially had it listed for, after having the bag for a minute. I'm glad that I have a way of recouping some monies for my bags, yet I hate this selling thing, and yet consignment provides so little in return I don't bother with that. First world problems.


----------



## aga5

Just had another sale today and it was brought the make an offer.  I went almost a month with no sales and now I have had 4 in the past 2 days.  Hope to see more of this.  I mostly use Tradesy to clean out my closet and fund new items, so it's nice when the sales happen.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aga5 said:


> Just had another sale today and it was brought the make an offer.  I went almost a month with no sales and now I have had 4 in the past 2 days.  Hope to see more of this.  I mostly use Tradesy to clean out my closet and fund new items, so it's nice when the sales happen.



that was what happened to me as well... completely dry and then a whole bunch of sales. congrats to you as well

i'm thinking lots of buyers and coupons for memorial day, too?? hopefully...


----------



## Prettyn

travelluver said:


> I've sold about half a dozen authentic purses on  Tradesy and not one of them went to them first then the buyer, they all went directly to the purchaser.  Are you thinking of poshmark?


I meant poshmark, sorry.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ccbaggirl89 said:


> that was what happened to me as well... completely dry and then a whole bunch of sales. congrats to you as well
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking lots of buyers and coupons for memorial day, too?? hopefully...




Same here. Two of my co workers also sell on Tradesy and they had tons of sales. I'm thinking this is graduation season as two people informed me they were grad gifts... But who knows!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Any notice on a VERY long delay in getting their cover photo cleaned up? I have a few listings from 10 days ago that still havent been cleaned up!


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Any notice on a VERY long delay in getting their cover photo cleaned up? I have a few listings from 10 days ago that still havent been cleaned up!



Yes, about 6 of my new listings are still waiting to be cleansed for over a week.
ETA: while I was writing this 4 items got cleansed, they are catching up now


----------



## whateve

Ceeyahd said:


> I've had no California sales, mine have been back east to Midwest.
> 
> I had called Tradesy a few weeks ago to ask about the make an offer button, as I did not see that button for me when I was looking, and was being messaged by potential buyers. My question was mostly so I knew whether or not people that were looking at my things can make an offer with the button. I get way too many messages about how much will I take how low will I accept. I wondered why these people are not using The offer button. Tradesy  told me that the people that have the button to make an offer are the people that have money sitting in their account to use. I did notice that after that discussion when I had money sitting in my Tradesy account before I had transferred it out. I didn't see that button to make an  offer when no monies were in account. So I don't know if the button is only for when you have money sitting at Tradesy account, and that's with Tradedy told me. I wish the button was always there I hate fielding these kind of questions and then having none of it come to fruition. I think people that are seriously going to buy are going to buy. I've been thinking about adding a comment to my listing not to make me any offers, but that sounds kind of snotty. 90% of my stuff I wouldn't take less than what I've stated as the price. I have a couple of more expensive items that I would reduce by maybe 100 or $200 or maybe not at this point seeming how when I do go ahead and make that adjustment the people don't buy it. One buyer did ask me to reduce and she did purchase but somehow I ended up with even less than what I had said I would adjust for and all I can think of is Tradesy took the shipping out of my adjusted price, I thought Tradesy added the shipping to listed price, anyway I was very upset because I basically lowered the price due to buyer repeatedly messaging me before I could even respond to the first message - rediculous reason to acquiesce.... Most humorously I see buyer has now listed the bag for what I initially had it listed for, after having the bag for a minute. I'm glad that I have a way of recouping some monies for my bags, yet I hate this selling thing, and yet consignment provides so little in return I don't bother with that. First world problems.


This makes perfect sense as from what I understand, the buyer has to commit to buy when she makes an offer. The money is set aside and if the offer is accepted, there is no delay to wait for the buyer to pay. So it would be very easy to do if the buyer already had a balance; not so easy if Tradesy had to charge their credit card and then credit it back if the offer wasn't accepted.

I'm actually relieved it works this way as I accepted an offer that was a little lower than what I wanted (and I didn't get anything extra for shipping). I kind of accepted it because I wanted to see how the offer system worked. It's frustrating that you can't counteroffer. Anyway, my buyer said she might be interested in other items and I don't want her to think she is going to get a deal on everything else. Hopefully she doesn't have a huge balance!


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Any notice on a VERY long delay in getting their cover photo cleaned up? I have a few listings from 10 days ago that still havent been cleaned up!


It seems like it depends on how easy they think it will be to clean up. Mine don't get cleaned up in the order I list them.


----------



## luv2run41

ccbaggirl89 said:


> that was what happened to me as well... completely dry and then a whole bunch of sales. congrats to you as well
> 
> i'm thinking lots of buyers and coupons for memorial day, too?? hopefully...


 I sold all my items (5) in the last two weeks.  The 150 code is still working for some buyers? Very strange. I don't know if it is an it error but all my items are sold. Hooray and congrats to both of you too.


----------



## aga5

My account has definitely been active, another sale today[emoji16]


----------



## anthrosphere

I had a buyer purchase 2 of my items and she emailed me yesterday that she loved them! Hurray! I tried to sell those same items on eBay with no luck. I'm sticking with tradesy to sell my designer bags for now on.


----------



## Fullcloset

Nobody sees your lower end items - I think that's why not much sells in terms of ordinary product - NOT Chanel and NOT LV

I was looking for a white sundress. Totally frustrated. I am sure SOMEONE has a gorgeous white sundress listed. I just can't find it.

First I did a search for WHITE SUNDRESS and I got about 280 listings  - maybe 2 of them were actually white and most of them weren't even sundresses. 

So next I did a search simply for SUNDRESS - and only 1300 listings came up - I was expecting tons more which I'm sure are actually listed by people but just not coming up.

Then I clicked the color white and guess what? The same 280 listings came up. 

So you have to weed through DRESSES and try and guess where the perfect white sundress might be -could it be in casual short or casual long or maybe work? You have to be a mind reader to guess right. I'm not even looking for a particular style. I just want it to be a sundress and be white. But I just didn't have the patience or time to play where could it be? 

Even trying to limit according to size - and I could be a couple different sizes depending on the cut of the dress - doesn't help if when you search for white sundress you get blue chanel and red LV items instead. It just gets frustrating and buyers are going to leave.

I am wondering if this is a glitch or they are purposefully hiding low end and small sellers and trying to push high end and big box sellers - showing chanel and LV items that don't have anything to do with what you're actually looking for -on purpose trying to persuade buyers in that direction? 

Happily I see they hiring people for SEO engineering so hopefully consistently giving them specific feedback will help make the platform better since they seem willing to spend the money hiring people to fix the search. I just hope they hire people who actually shop a lot online themselves and understand retail - not just computing.

I mean if you're hoping to find a nice, white sundress for a memorial day BBQ for about $30 - you're not going to "settle" for a $2000 blue chanel sheath just because they keep shoving it in your face no matter what your search terms are. Like these Prada shoes - every single time I searched for shoes they showed me these shoes - they were definitely cute but nothing like what I was looking for and they had about 300 likes. Of course they're going to get a ton of likes if you keep showing them to everyone who comes to the site - but I noticed nobody is buying them because they just weren't what anyone who was being shown them was looking for.

Overall though I have to say I just love Tradesy and I am so much more confident selling (and buying) on there then on Ebay - which at this point I pretty much only sell the junk that I wouldn't dare list on Tradesy and only buy odds and ends likes books and DVDs- but no matter how good and fair of a platform they have  -if nobody can find anything except the few favorited sellers and high end designers for the 1% who can actually afford them -they're going to turn off a lot of potential buyers.


----------



## ledobe

It's weird because I've sold five low end items in the last month or so...my closet is very small, I have other items to sell, just never seem to get around to listing them.  


The one thing I like about Poshmark is their offer system.  If you make an offer and it's accepted, then you've bought it.  And you can counter offer as a seller, and if they accept, it's theirs.  I do get lowballs there but it just takes a second to decline, or counter offer $2 less than my listing price which so far has worked.  There is a ton of stuff I do not like about that site and I probably won't list anything else there, but the offer system works well.


----------



## EGBDF

I have several listings that have been up for a while, and now they have that little red wand thing underneath saying the photo will be 'cleaned within a few days' ....but they have already been 'cleaned'. Anyone else have this?


----------



## beekmanhill

EGBDF said:


> I have several listings that have been up for a while, and now they have that little red wand thing underneath saying the photo will be 'cleaned within a few days' ....but they have already been 'cleaned'. Anyone else have this?



Yes, my one listing that has been up for ten days and has been cleaned, says that.

I can't even find my own item by searching. I only find it by looking at my account.


----------



## NANI1972

Just have to vent a little.... I really don't understand why "buyers" ask for a lower price on an item and you agree, change the price and never hear from them again. Very frustrating! ullhair:


----------



## Prettyn

NANI1972 said:


> Just have to vent a little.... I really don't understand why "buyers" ask for a lower price on an item and you agree, change the price and never hear from them again. Very frustrating! ullhair:


It is very frustrating. I had two of them that did that to me on Tradesy . Then I even held it for them for 10 days, and then lowered price and nothing. I'm not doing any more holds.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Just have to vent a little.... I really don't understand why "buyers" ask for a lower price on an item and you agree, change the price and never hear from them again. Very frustrating! ullhair:


I did this once on Tradesy. I created a brand new listing for the buyer with everything she wanted combined into one listing with a killer price. Then she ignored it. About a month later she bought something from me at full price. 

I'll keep doing it though because every buyer is different and some will do as they say, and be very appreciative. I did it yesterday for a buyer on Tradesy and she paid.

I don't know why but I've held items for people on etsy several times and they have always come through and paid like they said they would. I can't say the same about buyers on other sites.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I got this message this morning: Hello would you accept 35 being as though I would have to pay shipping? Thank you. 

I was kinda confused and I still don't think I get the buyer's logic. What does paying for shipping have to do with anything? I am using the T-label which only costs $8.50 but she wants me to reduce my price by 50%...what?

Do buyers actually read the things they send to us or do they think we all have 'stupid' written on our foreheads?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

i sold a dress and wrote that it was a size 4  petite in both the title and on the description. I shipped the item the same day and the buyer said that she didnt realize it was a size petite and was going to refuse the package [emoji58] . Package is on it was back to tradesy. I didnt respond because I didnt want to start conflict. Has anything similar happened to anyone? I just hope that tradesy sides with me and doesnt send the item back to me because it was almost $1000 and its been in transit for almost a month now  thanks


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> i sold a dress and wrote that it was a size 4  petite in both the title and on the description. I shipped the item the same day and the buyer said that she didnt realize it was a size petite and was going to refuse the package [emoji58] . Package is on it was back to tradesy. I didnt respond because I didnt want to start conflict. Has anything similar happened to anyone? I just hope that tradesy sides with me and doesnt send the item back to me because it was almost $1000 and its been in transit for almost a month now  thanks




You should be fine. I sold a pair of Chanel heels that I listed as size 8.5, because there was no option for European sizing at that time. However, I wrote in the title and description that they were size 38.5 and showed a photo of the box where it said "38.5". Tradesy emailed me saying that they were going to return the shoes to me and refund the buyer because of the "error in my listing" (the buyer wore American size 8.5, so of course they were small on her, and she said I should have listed them as the American size that they would fit, but that seemed pretty arbitrary call to me). I emailed Tradesy back and firmly stated that was unacceptable as I had clearly provided the details of sizing in the title and in the description. Then they emailed me back and said upon further reflection they agreed with me. So just in case they side with the buyer, make sure to point out that you provided all of the details in your listing and they should find in your favor in the end.


----------



## rhlewis

NANI1972 said:


> Just have to vent a little.... I really don't understand why "buyers" ask for a lower price on an item and you agree, change the price and never hear from them again. Very frustrating! ullhair:




Yes!!!! This is so frustrating! Happened to me also last week. [emoji35]


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> i sold a dress and wrote that it was a size 4  petite in both the title and on the description. I shipped the item the same day and the buyer said that she didnt realize it was a size petite and was going to refuse the package [emoji58] . Package is on it was back to tradesy. I didnt respond because I didnt want to start conflict. Has anything similar happened to anyone? I just hope that tradesy sides with me and doesnt send the item back to me because it was almost $1000 and its been in transit for almost a month now  thanks



It happened to me on eBay - buyer didn't read the description and didn't realize that size was Small, not Micro (though it's stated in description, measurements - everywhere). I accepted return even though it was "no returns" policy in my listing because this kind of buyers would do anything. she started SNAD(??!!!) I didn't want to to receive the bag with cuts or something, at least I won't lose both money and bag.
Great thing with Tradesy labels, it goes back to them. their judgement should be fair. if it's in the listing then she will get Tradesy credit and you will get paid.


----------



## bellabailey564

Don't buy from Tradesy. Their return policy of issuing a "Site Credit" encourages Fake Sellers and Merchandise to be sold.  Tradesy and their Sellers knows even is the bag is a fake they don't refund your money they force you to use their Site Credit to purchase another bag. So in other words Tradesy doesn't lose anything they still get to sell you another product.  

I purchased a Chole Marcie and when I received it I knew immediately it was a fake. How did I know I own 2 Chloe Marcie and purchased a different color from Tradesy because I love the style of the bag.  I returned it the next day. Tradesy received it and notified me that the bag was authentic. Anyways after emailing back and forth them claiming it's real and I saying no. Tradesy issue me a "Site Credit" I wanted going to accept or ever used the "Site Credit" I wanted my full refund back.  

I finally ceased all communication with them. 

I filed a claim with American Express and within 10 days I received full credit back on my card.  So use your AMEX to purchase so you can protected. 

I buy from online stores that offered 100% full refund and have a generous 30 day return policy no questions asked only now moving forward AND only use my AMEX


----------



## whateve

bellabailey564 said:


> Don't buy from Tradesy. Their return policy of issuing a "Site Credit" encourages Fake Sellers and Merchandise to be sold.  Tradesy and their Sellers knows even is the bag is a fake they don't refund your money they force you to use their Site Credit to purchase another bag. So in other words Tradesy doesn't lose anything they still get to sell you another product.
> 
> I purchased a Chole Marcie and when I received it I knew immediately it was a fake. How did I know I own 2 Chloe Marcie and purchased a different color from Tradesy because I love the style of the bag.  I returned it the next day. Tradesy received it and notified me that the bag was authentic. Anyways after emailing back and forth them claiming it's real and I saying no. Tradesy issue me a "Site Credit" I wanted going to accept or ever used the "Site Credit" I wanted my full refund back.
> 
> I finally ceased all communication with them.
> 
> I filed a claim with American Express and within 10 days I received full credit back on my card.  So use your AMEX to purchase so you can protected.
> 
> I buy from online stores that offered 100% full refund and have a generous 30 day return policy no questions asked only now moving forward AND only use my AMEX


I think you are being rather harsh. It doesn't sound like you got your bag authenticated independently or that you are trained as an authenticator. Just because you thought it was fake doesn't mean it was. Tradesy has made mistakes in authenticating but there is no proof that was the case. At least you were allowed to return it. You would have had a bigger hassle if you had purchased from a site that didn't allow returns.

You are also wrong in stating that Tradesy doesn't lose any money when you return.  They have to pay for the postage both ways and they have to pay the seller. They have to pay their employees to process the return and relist it. Then they have to wait for another buyer to come along. If they sell it at the same price you paid, they are still out the shipping costs for 3 times shipping the item. Often, they will end up discounting items in their stores lower than the original price. When they give you site credit, the seller already has her money. Tradesy only got to keep 9% of that.


----------



## luv2run41

Does anyone notice that some of the pictures in the listing have black squares and rectangles on them? I wonder if it is Tradesy "cleaning up the photos"
I really don't like when they touch up my photos. I like to have the other items that come with (dustbags, boxes, ribbons) to show up in the main picture and often they take them out.  
The black squares are strange. Anyone else see them?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

luv2run41 said:


> Does anyone notice that some of the pictures in the listing have black squares and rectangles on them? I wonder if it is Tradesy "cleaning up the photos"
> I really don't like when they touch up my photos. I like to have the other items that come with (dustbags, boxes, ribbons) to show up in the main picture and often they take them out.
> The black squares are strange. Anyone else see them?




Yes...... Very annoying. for whatever reason i only see them
when im using firefox. I tried deleting the photos and no luck  when i did live chat they said they dont see it on there end..... very annoying. i also see listings that arent mind with them too


----------



## AP919

GemsBerry said:


> It happened to me on eBay - buyer didn't read the description and didn't realize that size was Small, not Micro (though it's stated in description, measurements - everywhere). I accepted return even though it was "no returns" policy in my listing because this kind of buyers would do anything. she started SNAD(??!!!) I didn't want to to receive the bag with cuts or something, at least I won't lose both money and bag.
> Great thing with Tradesy labels, it goes back to them. their judgement should be fair. if it's in the listing then she will get Tradesy credit and you will get paid.


I had someone pay for an eBay item last week, after I waited a few days and almost opened an unpaid item case. Then, about 7 hours after the buyer paid (It was a Sunday, so it's not like I was going to print the shipping label then), I got a message stating that the buyer wanted to cancel the order because "this Longchamp was made in China and ALL her other Le Pliage bags are made in France."  I wonder how many are real, seeing that Le Pliage bags have been predominantly made in China for a while now?

I clearly listed "made in China" at the top, by using the origin drop-down, had a very clear, large picture of the plastic tag, and in my written description, I had made in China, so it said it in *three* places.  I really wanted to tell her too bad, that she should have read it, because it was a hot auction with multiple bids, eBay doesn't have free auctions anymore, and I like to list on Sundays so that things end on Fridays, so I would have to wait another week, but others advised me to just cancel the order.  So annoying!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I think you are being rather harsh. It doesn't sound like you got your bag authenticated independently or that you are trained as an authenticator. Just because you thought it was fake doesn't mean it was. Tradesy has made mistakes in authenticating but there is no proof that was the case. At least you were allowed to return it. You would have had a bigger hassle if you had purchased from a site that didn't allow returns.
> 
> You are also wrong in stating that Tradesy doesn't lose any money when you return.  They have to pay for the postage both ways and they have to pay the seller. They have to pay their employees to process the return and relist it. Then they have to wait for another buyer to come along. If they sell it at the same price you paid, they are still out the shipping costs for 3 times shipping the item. Often, they will end up discounting items in their stores lower than the original price. When they give you site credit, the seller already has her money. Tradesy only got to keep 9% of that.



+1 As a seller, none of my bags have been returned on Tradesy.  I think the return process is more than fair to the seller and buyer on Tradesy, than EBay.  I would only sale cheap stuff on EBay. 30 days return is scary on valuable items because the buyer can ruin them.


----------



## GemsBerry

AP919 said:


> I had someone pay for an eBay item last week, after I waited a few days and almost opened an unpaid item case. Then, about 7 hours after the buyer paid (It was a Sunday, so it's not like I was going to print the shipping label then), I got a message stating that the buyer wanted to cancel the order because "this Longchamp was made in China and ALL her other Le Pliage bags are made in France."  I wonder how many are real, seeing that Le Pliage bags have been predominantly made in China for a while now?
> 
> I clearly listed "made in China" at the top, by using the origin drop-down, had a very clear, large picture of the plastic tag, and in my written description, I had made in China, so it said it in *three* places.  I really wanted to tell her too bad, that she should have read it, because it was a hot auction with multiple bids, eBay doesn't have free auctions anymore, and I like to list on Sundays so that things end on Fridays, so I would have to wait another week, but others advised me to just cancel the order.  So annoying!





SweetDaisy05 said:


> +1 As a seller, none of my bags have been returned on Tradesy.  I think the return process is more than fair to the seller and buyer on Tradesy, than EBay.  I would only sale cheap stuff on EBay. 30 days return is scary on valuable items because the buyer can ruin them.



I agree, Tradesy provides better protection. if it's buyer's remorse, fine, just get account credit on Tradesy and don't start all SNAD thing to get your money back. eBay will most likely side with the buyer, Tradesy can look at the listing and the item and will more likely pass a fair judgement.


----------



## bellabailey564

whateve said:


> I think you are being rather harsh. It doesn't sound like you got your bag authenticated independently or that you are trained as an authenticator. Just because you thought it was fake doesn't mean it was. Tradesy has made mistakes in authenticating but there is no proof that was the case. At least you were allowed to return it. You would have had a bigger hassle if you had purchased from a site that didn't allow returns.
> 
> You are also wrong in stating that Tradesy doesn't lose any money when you return.  They have to pay for the postage both ways and they have to pay the seller. They have to pay their employees to process the return and relist it. Then they have to wait for another buyer to come along. If they sell it at the same price you paid, they are still out the shipping costs for 3 times shipping the item. Often, they will end up discounting items in their stores lower than the original price. When they give you site credit, the seller already has her money. Tradesy only got to keep 9% of that.


As indicted my posting.. I had to take drastic actions and get AMEX involved.. They refused to give 100% refund until I got a major credit card company involved.  AGAIN Buyer beware.  Tradesy like this with not be in business in 5 years.


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> Does anyone notice that some of the pictures in the listing have black squares and rectangles on them? I wonder if it is Tradesy "cleaning up the photos"
> I really don't like when they touch up my photos. I like to have the other items that come with (dustbags, boxes, ribbons) to show up in the main picture and often they take them out.
> The black squares are strange. Anyone else see them?


I saw them once awhile ago. They only showed when I enlarged the photo so they aren't really on the photo. After awhile they disappeared. I don't think it had anything to do with them cleaning up the photos since it wasn't on my first photo. I was also using Firefox.


----------



## whateve

bellabailey564 said:


> As indicted my posting.. I had to take drastic actions and get AMEX involved.. They refused to give 100% refund until I got a major credit card company involved.  AGAIN Buyer beware.  Tradesy like this with not be in business in 5 years.


You used underhanded coercion tactics to get your money back. AMEX didn't give you your money back because you were right. They gave it back to you because you are their customer. I stand by my original statement - you have no proof that the bag was fake.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> You used underhanded coercion tactics to get your money back. AMEX didn't give you your money back because you were right. They gave it back to you because you are their customer. I stand by my original statement - you have no proof that the bag was fake.



I agree.
At least Tradesy makes an attempt to authenticate when in question. I would hate to sell a bag and then have the buyer decide that it's fake only because they own 2 others and it's not exactly the same. I have no idea how accurate Tradesy's authenticators are, but you didn't even attempt to have a real authentication done.


----------



## whateve

AP919 said:


> I had someone pay for an eBay item last week, after I waited a few days and almost opened an unpaid item case. Then, about 7 hours after the buyer paid (It was a Sunday, so it's not like I was going to print the shipping label then), I got a message stating that the buyer wanted to cancel the order because "this Longchamp was made in China and ALL her other Le Pliage bags are made in France."  I wonder how many are real, seeing that Le Pliage bags have been predominantly made in China for a while now?
> 
> I clearly listed "made in China" at the top, by using the origin drop-down, had a very clear, large picture of the plastic tag, and in my written description, I had made in China, so it said it in *three* places.  I really wanted to tell her too bad, that she should have read it, because it was a hot auction with multiple bids, eBay doesn't have free auctions anymore, and I like to list on Sundays so that things end on Fridays, so I would have to wait another week, but others advised me to just cancel the order.  So annoying!


That's really annoying. It's terrible how many people think they are an expert because they own a few bags.  Since you had multiple bids, did you consider sending a second chance offer?


----------



## NANI1972

bellabailey564 said:


> As indicted my posting.. I had to take drastic actions and get AMEX involved.. They refused to give 100% refund until I got a major credit card company involved.  AGAIN Buyer beware.  Tradesy like this with not be in business in 5 years.







whateve said:


> You used underhanded coercion tactics to get your money back. AMEX didn't give you your money back because you were right. They gave it back to you because you are their customer. I stand by my original statement - you have no proof that the bag was fake.




I agree with whateve, you never had it authenticated yourself which you could have done here on the forum. Details on bags can change such as logo placement, inner lining , where it's made, etc.., I too had a buyer accuse me of selling a fake bc she compared one in the store to the one she bought from me and the lining was different inside. Proenza changed their lining from the season before. As a seller I can tell you it's always frustrating when a buyer accuses you of selling a fake without knowing the facts.


----------



## aga5

bellabailey564 said:


> As indicted my posting.. I had to take drastic actions and get AMEX involved.. They refused to give 100% refund until I got a major credit card company involved.  AGAIN Buyer beware.  Tradesy like this with not be in business in 5 years.




I feel like customers like you are everyone's worst nightmare hence driving much business was away from eBay To companies like Tradesy.  The type of terms you are requiring are legit if you are purchasing brand new at a department store or boutique.  Myself being a seller on Tradesy mostly of items I no longer use, I am not going to wait 30 days, so someone can take my items for a joy ride return after 30 days.  I feel that when a buyer gets an item it should not take them more than 4 days to determine if they are going to keep it.  Sorry to sound harsh, buts that's just my opinion.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

aga5 said:


> I feel like customers like you are everyone's worst nightmare hence driving much business was away from eBay To companies like Tradesy.  The type of terms you are requiring are legit if you are purchasing brand new at a department store or boutique.  Myself being a seller on Tradesy mostly of items I no longer use, I am not going to wait 30 days, so someone can take my items for a joy ride return after 30 days.  I feel that when a buyer gets an item it should not take them more than 4 days to determine if they are going to keep it.  Sorry to sound harsh, buts that's just my opinion.



+1. I agree.  For me, it is not harsh, but candid.  LV only takes 14 days after purchase for a refund where I live. They don't want buyers abusing them either.  I do my best to avoid selling to buyers that treat resale sellers like a boutique.


----------



## soccerzfan

Joyjoy7 said:


> This just happened to me!! On eBay, and I required a signature at delivery. Apparently the USPS carrier just left the package and never got a signature. Tracking still shows "delivery status not updated"  (over a month ago) It can't update unless a signature is provided. I messaged the buyer numerous times as to whether she actually received my package. She never replied...I called Ebay and they phoned her to find she had indeed received the package. In your case, Tradesy won't hold it against you if USPS messes up. They see many screw ups by USPS. Was yours a Tradesy label? If so contact them and they will file a claim. If you bought the label contact USPS and open a claim. It gets the wheels rolling. They can actually have the carrier go back to the addressee and ask for a signature. Tradesy is very good about these types of issues. I'm sure you'll be covered.





whateve said:


> Tradesy won't see it unless you call them and point it out. Otherwise your money will be in limbo forever. What I would do is first contact my post office to see if they know why the status hasn't updated. Then I would contact the buyer to see if she had received it. If the buyer tells you she has received it, call Tradesy  and tell them to look at her message. They will change the status to delivered. If your buyer doesn't respond to you, call Tradesy and they will contact her. Eventually, even if she doesn't get the package, Tradesy has a procedure for you to get your money. It involves signing an affidavit that you shipped the item.
> 
> It isn't completely unusual for it to sit for a week or more in limbo like this and then move. But it is very probable that it didn't get updated because the carrier didn't get a signature. That has happened to me on ebay. Luckily my buyer was honest.
> 
> Yes you can. I asked a Tradesy rep about this on the phone several months ago.



So I contacted the buyer twice and no respond whatsoever. I called Tradesy last week and they told me they'll contact the buyer but so far I've heard nothing from Tradesy either. I'm about to file an online claim with usps but they're asking for the address of the buyer but for some reason I can't access the buyer address once its completed (unless im not looking at the right place). It's so frustrated to have to sit around and can't do anything. How should I proceed now?


----------



## GemsBerry

soccerzfan said:


> So I contacted the buyer twice and no respond whatsoever. I called Tradesy last week and they told me they'll contact the buyer but so far I've heard nothing from Tradesy either. I'm about to file an online claim with usps but they're asking for the address of the buyer but for some reason I can't access the buyer address once its completed (unless im not looking at the right place). It's so frustrated to have to sit around and can't do anything. How should I proceed now?



I would let Tradesy handle it, they have buyer's address and should file a claim. and they take the whole responsibility because their label was used.


----------



## soccerzfan

GemsBerry said:


> I would let Tradesy handle it, they have buyer's address and should file a claim. and they take the whole responsibility because their label was used.




Actually I didn't use their label. I mailed it out myself but I did buy insurance. However when I tried to make a claim last week it was too soon, their policy is 15-60 day. I tried to make it again today as it's exactly 15 day since but I need the buyers address.


----------



## whateve

soccerzfan said:


> Actually I didn't use their label. I mailed it out myself but I did buy insurance. However when I tried to make a claim last week it was too soon, their policy is 15-60 day. I tried to make it again today as it's exactly 15 day since but I need the buyers address.


When I use my own shipping for Tradesy, I buy my postage through Paypal so there is a record. Did you buy the postage online? 

You'll probably have to call Tradesy back to see if they've heard from the buyer. I had this happen once and Tradesy never called me back; when I called them again, they had heard from the buyer. When you talk to them, if they want you to file an insurance claim, ask them for the buyer's address.


----------



## GemsBerry

soccerzfan said:


> Actually I didn't use their label. I mailed it out myself but I did buy insurance. However when I tried to make a claim last week it was too soon, their policy is 15-60 day. I tried to make it again today as it's exactly 15 day since but I need the buyers address.



I missed that point. can you re-print the label to get the address? how did you purchase it? if it's online there should be the way to re-print it to get the address and file a claim online. it seems that you can't retrieve the address from Tradesy once you submitted tracking #.
Even without address you can still try to file the claim by calling USPS 1-800 number and start with tracking #.


----------



## soccerzfan

GemsBerry said:


> I missed that point. can you re-print the label to get the address? how did you purchase it? if it's online there should be the way to re-print it to get the address and file a claim online. it seems that you can't retrieve the address from Tradesy once you submitted tracking #.
> Even without address you can still try to file the claim by calling USPS 1-800 number and start with tracking #.




I wrote the address out on a white label sticker and placed it on the box and went to the post office to ship it out, paid with cash. The receipt only shows the city, state, and zip code. If calling them doesn't require the buyer address then I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## GemsBerry

soccerzfan said:


> I wrote the address out on a white label sticker and placed it on the box and went to the post office to ship it out, paid with cash. The receipt only shows the city, state, and zip code. If calling them doesn't require the buyer address then I'll give it a try tomorrow.



USPS can contact local PO by zip and tell by GPS ping where the package was. most likely the customer did receive it. the Q is if they can start the claim without the address. it also depends on the person you speak to (I got help on the phone with minimum information even for the First class packages, in other cases I got zero help). if they say no, ask Tradesy for the address and tell them you tried and can't file claim without it.
this link might work as well https://emailus.usps.com/emailUs/iq/usps/request.do?forward=emailUs


----------



## Freak4Coach

bellabailey564 said:


> As indicted my posting.. I had to take drastic actions and get AMEX involved.. They refused to give 100% refund until I got a major credit card company involved.  AGAIN Buyer beware.  Tradesy like this with not be in business in 5 years.



Right or wrong, Tradesy was following their policy. In a case like you describe, credit card companies will quite often require proof the item is not authentic to issue a chargeback. Just because Amex gave refunded you doesn't mean they took anything back from Tradesy. Credit card companies will often absorb the loss in the name of customer service and satisfy their customer.


----------



## BeenBurned

bellabailey564 said:


> As indicted my posting.. I had to take drastic actions and get AMEX involved.. They refused to give 100% refund until I got a major credit card company involved.  AGAIN Buyer beware.  Tradesy like this with not be in business in 5 years.





whateve said:


> You used underhanded coercion tactics to get your money back. AMEX didn't give you your money back because you were right. They gave it back to you because you are their customer. I stand by my original statement - you have no proof that the bag was fake.





aga5 said:


> I feel like customers like you are everyone's worst nightmare hence driving much business was away from eBay To companies like Tradesy.  The type of terms you are requiring are legit if you are purchasing brand new at a department store or boutique.  Myself being a seller on Tradesy mostly of items I no longer use, I am not going to wait 30 days, so someone can take my items for a joy ride return after 30 days.  I feel that when a buyer gets an item it should not take them more than 4 days to determine if they are going to keep it.  Sorry to sound harsh, buts that's just my opinion.


I agree with everyone elses posts (including those I didn't multi-quote). 

No one would be on your case had you posted the item for authentication and either proven your case or discovered you were wrong. 

But to accuse a seller of breaking the law (selling counterfeit goods) and to file a chargeback is WRONG!! 

Some buyers needs to purchase directly from department stores if that's what it takes to let them know that they've received what they paid for. And there's nothing wrong with that. But to go the route you did is sneaky, underhanded and dishonest.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with everyone elses posts (including those I didn't multi-quote).
> 
> No one would be on your case had you posted the item for authentication and either proven your case or discovered you were wrong.
> 
> But to accuse a seller of breaking the law (selling counterfeit goods) and to file a chargeback is WRONG!!
> 
> Some buyers needs to purchase directly from department stores if that's what it takes to let them know that they've received what they paid for. And there's nothing wrong with that. But to go the route you did is sneaky, underhanded and dishonest.



I also agree with everybody. when you buy from a department store, consignment store or marketplace like eBay or Tradesy you read the policies and agree on them. there are rules for a reason. Tradesy's procedure for returns and authentication is very clear and frankly, quite fair. if the buyer doesn't follow it because it's not what she likes to do, why did she buy from this marketplaces from the beginning? but then claiming that the whole marketplace is horrible because they follow their own policies? really?


----------



## traumamama

Hi! Did you ever find out if your bag was authentic?  I just purchased a Chanel from this seller, and was curious what your experience was.  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Has anyone ever had a buyer ask to ship to a different address after the sale?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Has anyone ever had a buyer ask to ship to a different address after the sale?



Yes, I did. I had her change the address in her Tradesy account. I was using a Tradesy label so I couldn't change it myself anyways.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Yes, I did. I had her change the address in her Tradesy account. I was using a Tradesy label so I couldn't change it myself anyways.


I'm using a Tradesy label too. If she changes her Tradesy account now, after she has already bought my item, will Tradesy generate a new label? She has already paid and the label shows her old address.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I'm using a Tradesy label too. If she changes her Tradesy account now, after she has already bought my item, will Tradesy generate a new label? She has already paid and the label shows her old address.



Hmm, I don't know exactly. My buyer asked for the address change before I made a Tradesy label. I don't know if you'd have to contact Tradesy to let you make another label? I've been able to get a new label in the past through the Chat feature.


----------



## ThisVNchick

EGBDF said:


> Hmm, I don't know exactly. My buyer asked for the address change before I made a Tradesy label. I don't know if you'd have to contact Tradesy to let you make another label? I've been able to get a new label in the past through the Chat feature.



I would definitely get Tradesy involved. Since it's their label, I would assume that any changes you make to that label without their consent would void all of your seller protection once you ship the item out.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Hmm, I don't know exactly. My buyer asked for the address change before I made a Tradesy label. I don't know if you'd have to contact Tradesy to let you make another label? I've been able to get a new label in the past through the Chat feature.





ThisVNchick said:


> I would definitely get Tradesy involved. Since it's there label, I would assume that any changes you make to that label without their consent would void all of your seller protection once you ship the item out.


Thanks. I don't think it is possible to change the label on my own since it already has a tracking number. I was planning on calling tomorrow. Does the chat feature work at night?

ETA: NM, I just saw the chat feature ends at 4 PM.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Thanks. I don't think it is possible to change the label on my own since it already has a tracking number. I was planning on calling tomorrow. Does the chat feature work at night?



Chat is 8-4 PST during the weekdays according to the website


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Thanks. I don't think it is possible to change the label on my own since it already has a tracking number. I was planning on calling tomorrow. Does the chat feature work at night?



I think the chat option is closed now. They close pretty early...I think the last time I looked it said 4pm EST (someone correct me if I'm wrong). And you are correct, you can't change their label. The only editing you can do is to your own address. You would definitely have to reach out to Tradesy. I think the address thing also has to do with their trust team (the people who validate the addresses prior to sending you the email to confirm the order). I had this happen once but it's be quite some time. Basically, I called them for an address change. They said they had to verify it and once it was OK, they sent me a new label. Not sure if that is still the protocol, but either way, they would have to get involved.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Hmm, I don't know exactly. My buyer asked for the address change before I made a Tradesy label. I don't know if you'd have to contact Tradesy to let you make another label? I've been able to get a new label in the past through the Chat feature.





ThisVNchick said:


> I would definitely get Tradesy involved. Since it's their label, I would assume that any changes you make to that label without their consent would void all of your seller protection once you ship the item out.


I chatted with Tradesy this morning and I was told she has to change the address in her Tradesy account, and it is okay if she does it after the sale but before I print the label. I wonder if it will really work.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I chatted with Tradesy this morning and I was told she has to change the address in her Tradesy account, and it is okay if she does it after the sale but before I print the label. I wonder if it will really work.



Oh, I thought you had already printed the label.
This worked out fine for me, though it was a while ago-the buyer bought the item, then changed the address in her Tradesy account, and then I printed a label. I just made sure to check the address using the drop down menu before I printed the label, to make sure the address change had been made.


----------



## NANI1972

I had a buyer message me this morning about an item I have listed on Tradsey. She was questioning if I actually had the item bc she saw it listed with my pictures on another site. I told her I have it listed on poshmark as well and yes it's my bag. Well Tradsey sent me an email saying my account would be closed if I continue to try and communicate or take purchases outside of Tradsey. I in no way tried either of those scenarios, I was simply communicating with a buyer and confirming where else I had it listed. They're being a bit overzealous with their "policies" on this subject!


----------



## jmc3007

New coupon codes until midnight PST GET20/50/150


----------



## luv2run41

jmc3007 said:


> New coupon codes until midnight PST GET20/50/150


 It always comes out right after I purchase something


----------



## jmc3007

Been meaning to ask this question for a while now - those with professional accounts, would love to hear your thoughts both pros and cons. Is the commission rate less than 9% amongst other things.  I'm not crazy about joining their sales at my own expense, seems like sellers can get caught flat footed. Thanks for your input


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

jmc3007 said:


> New coupon codes until midnight PST GET20/50/150




No working for me  would you be so mind to share the break downs for this coupon? thanks!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

luv2run41 said:


> It always comes out right after I purchase something


Oh, I wish you got it.  


jmc3007 said:


> New coupon codes until midnight PST GET20/50/150


Thank you!


NANI1972 said:


> I had a buyer message me this morning about an item I have listed on Tradsey. She was questioning if I actually had the item bc she saw it listed with my pictures on another site. I told her I have it listed on poshmark as well and yes it's my bag. Well Tradsey sent me an email saying my account would be closed if I continue to try and communicate or take purchases outside of Tradsey. I in no way tried either of those scenarios, I was simply communicating with a buyer and confirming where else I had it listed. They're being a bit overzealous with their "policies" on this subject!



OMG, that is extreme!  Thanks for the heads up.  I did not know Tradesy had the time to watch our messages to that extent and overzealously apply that rule.  I don't take my sales off Tradesy either.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> No working for me  would you be so mind to share the break downs for this coupon? thanks!



I saw the coupon listed on another seller's listing.  I tried it. It is Extra150.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Hello. Where are these coupons advertised? are they individually sent? I don't ever see them anymore. Thanks.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> No working for me  would you be so mind to share the break downs for this coupon? thanks!





SweetDaisy05 said:


> I saw the coupon listed on another seller's listing.  I tried it. It is Extra150.





oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello. Where are these coupons advertised? are they individually sent? I don't ever see them anymore. Thanks.


I got them in an email. It is GET20 for $20 off of $200, GET50 for $50 off $500 and GET100 for $100 off $1000. I don't see them on the site at all. I think the code should work for you even if you didn't get the email.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Oh, I thought you had already printed the label.
> This worked out fine for me, though it was a while ago-the buyer bought the item, then changed the address in her Tradesy account, and then I printed a label. I just made sure to check the address using the drop down menu before I printed the label, to make sure the address change had been made.


The buyer hasn't responded since I told her to change her address. I don't know what I should do if she doesn't.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> New coupon codes until midnight PST GET20/50/150


Does anyone know if the total purchase, including shipping, counts for the coupon? Like if I find something that is $195, but shipping pushes it over $200, can I use the GET20 coupon?


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I saw the coupon listed on another seller's listing.  I tried it. It is Extra150.





whateve said:


> I got them in an email. It is GET20 for $20 off of $200, GET50 for $50 off $500 and GET100 for $100 off $1000. I don't see them on the site at all. I think the code should work for you even if you didn't get the email.



Thanks Whateve!!!


----------



## whateve

I got contacted by two buyers today telling me how wonderful and unique my item is and then trying to lowball me. If it is so wonderful, why don't you think it is worth the asking price?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> Does anyone know if the total purchase, including shipping, counts for the coupon? Like if I find something that is $195, but shipping pushes it over $200, can I use the GET20 coupon?




yes worked for me in a similar situation


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> yes worked for me in a similar situation


Thanks!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I got contacted by two buyers today telling me how wonderful and unique my item is and then trying to lowball me. If it is so wonderful, why don't you think it is worth the asking price?



Maybe they were trying to butter you up for a big discount.    Your item is most likely very pretty, but some of these buyers have their angle to reduce our prices.   I got a sad story from a buyer last weekend that also told me my bag was very pretty (Aw, thanks!).  I did not realize it was the buyer's haggling angle until she basically asked me for my lowest price after I politely told her no. The buyer told me she had no more money to put towards the purse. :girlwhack: I found it rude to counter the buyer. I took her at face value.     Why counter if you can't pay more and our prices are extremely different.  Low-ballers can be funny.  I appreciated the nice feedback, though.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Maybe they were trying to butter you up for a big discount.    Your item is most likely very pretty, but some of these buyers have their angle to reduce our prices.   I got a sad story from a buyer last weekend that also told me my bag was very pretty (Aw, thanks!).  I did not realize it was the buyer's haggling angle until she basically asked me for my lowest price after I politely told her no. The buyer told me she had no more money to put towards the purse. :girlwhack: I found it rude to counter the buyer. I took her at face value.     Why counter if you can't pay more and our prices are extremely different.  Low-ballers can be funny.  I appreciated the nice feedback, though.



I got one today too. Buyer wanted $100 off on already low priced item, its like half the price. She said, she knew her offer is "low" but that's the only budget she have. I was just speechless for she also a Seller. I don't know what's going on but with the international buyers joining in, sales seemed more dried up. Maybe its just me. Just been getting lowball offers, like super ridiculous offers ~ a.k.a. Poshmark...


----------



## SweetDaisy05

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I got one today too. Buyer wanted $100 off on already low priced item, its like half the price. She said, she knew her offer is "low" but that's the only budget she have. I was just speechless for she also a Seller. I don't know what's going on but with the international buyers joining in, sales seemed more dried up. Maybe its just me. Just been getting lowball offers, like super ridiculous offers ~ a.k.a. Poshmark...



LOL, I think we might have the same buyer.  That story does sound quite familiar.  The buyer low-balled me and basically said it is all I have to offer I bet you want take it.  I was like you are right. . The buyer was dry begging.   I thought that person might be a seller.  She was trying to play you and me.  The buyer seemed icky from the start.  Thanks for sharing your story and checking out the buyer!


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Maybe they were trying to butter you up for a big discount.    Your item is most likely very pretty, but some of these buyers have their angle to reduce our prices.   I got a sad story from a buyer last weekend that also told me my bag was very pretty (Aw, thanks!).  I did not realize it was the buyer's haggling angle until she basically asked me for my lowest price after I politely told her no. The buyer told me she had no more money to put towards the purse. :girlwhack: I found it rude to counter the buyer. I took her at face value.     Why counter if you can't pay more and our prices are extremely different.  Low-ballers can be funny.  I appreciated the nice feedback, though.





SweetDaisy05 said:


> LOL, I think we might have the same buyer.  That story does sound quite familiar.  The buyer low-balled me and basically said it is all I have to offer I bet you want take it.  I was like you are right. . The buyer was dry begging.   I thought that person might be a seller.  She was trying to play you and me.  The buyer seemed icky from the start.  Thanks for sharing your story and checking out the buyer!



Maybe she will re sell  she have bags posted. She just message back asking "what is my best price?", I think i will just ignore her. I sent her a polite msg the first time, told her thanks but No to her offer and I am sure she will find a purse in her price range. Then came the 2nd msg.


----------



## EGBDF

I wish some of my stuff would sell faster-I always think about moving it to eBay but then someone buys something on Tradesy lol.
Overall all of my messaging with buyers/potential buyers has been very pleasant and polite. On eBay I am always a bit nervous about transactions. So far I only list inexpensive things on eBay.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I had like a record breaking day of sales last sunday and monday.... Any havent sold a single thing since. hahahhaah


----------



## poopsie

All the major retailers here are gearing up for big Memorial Day sales. I don't usually sell as much when this happens.


----------



## GemsBerry

poopsie said:


> All the major retailers here are gearing up for big Memorial Day sales. I don't usually sell as much when this happens.



NM, Barney's, Nordstrom, Saks already have designer sales going on, other international retailers like Farfetch do too. boutiques are sending invitations to the private sales. 
I think it's earlier this year, it's not even Memorial day yet and everybody's competing for customer's bucks like a crazy!


----------



## AP919

whateve said:


> That's really annoying. It's terrible how many people think they are an expert because they own a few bags.  Since you had multiple bids, did you consider sending a second chance offer?


Yes, but my problem with those sometimes is that there is a big gap in bids because of automatic bidding.  For instance if bidder #2 is at $80, and that person's maximum bid is at $100, then bidder #1 may have bid $101 to get the highest bid.  So my second chance offer would have to go in at $80, and I lose $20 because someone backed out, and other people didn't bid because maybe they would have bid $90, but not $100.  

In this case, it was only $1 difference, and I offered it via PayPal invoice and included shipping at her high bid, which made me about $2 more because of the eBay fee structure (I do ship via Priority Mail) but in some instances, it still definitely works out in my favor!  Sometimes, though, many times actually, the second bidder never responds -- why did you bid if you don't want it?

On another note re listing on other platforms -- there are so many now, I wouldn't know where to start, plus I'm an established eBay member for 16 years, and I'd be starting out at zero elsewhere.  Would people even want to buy from me?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My buyer just bought one of my items. I confirmed the sale, packed it up and dropped it off at the post office by the end of the day. She then messaged me and said she wanted to cancel the sale (she didn't even apologize or ask nicely).  I just told her to contact Tradesy. I wrote Tradesy about this but I haven't heard from them yet. 

I wonder if I would still get my money.


----------



## whateve

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My buyer just bought one of my items. I confirmed the sale, packed it up and dropped it off at the post office by the end of the day. She then messaged me and said she wanted to cancel the sale (she didn't even apologize or ask nicely).  I just told her to contact Tradesy. I wrote Tradesy about this but I haven't heard from them yet.
> 
> I wonder if I would still get my money.


You should. She can just return it to Tradesy if she doesn't want it anymore.


----------



## whateve

AP919 said:


> Yes, but my problem with those sometimes is that there is a big gap in bids because of automatic bidding.  For instance if bidder #2 is at $80, and that person's maximum bid is at $100, then bidder #1 may have bid $101 to get the highest bid.  So my second chance offer would have to go in at $80, and I lose $20 because someone backed out, and other people didn't bid because maybe they would have bid $90, but not $100.
> 
> In this case, it was only $1 difference, and I offered it via PayPal invoice and included shipping at her high bid, which made me about $2 more because of the eBay fee structure (I do ship via Priority Mail) but in some instances, it still definitely works out in my favor!  Sometimes, though, many times actually, the second bidder never responds -- why did you bid if you don't want it?
> 
> On another note re listing on other platforms -- there are so many now, I wouldn't know where to start, plus I'm an established eBay member for 16 years, and I'd be starting out at zero elsewhere.  Would people even want to buy from me?


I don't agree with offering it by Paypal invoice when ebay has a SCO feature. I think a buyer would be more likely to accept it through ebay than Paypal. I wouldn't want to buy from a seller who is trying to cheat the system; maybe they'll try to cheat me too.

The great thing about Tradesy, at least when I first started selling there, is that there is no such thing as a seller reputation, so it is a more level playing field for new sellers. If buyers see your item, they aren't going to be put off because you aren't "top-rated" or don't have a high feedback score. If you want to sell on Bonanza, they'll import your feedback from Ebay, so you won't look like a newbie there either.


----------



## Andrea777

I have bag on eBay and tradesy didn't know that wasn't allowed. I just sold wallet on tradesy and waiting for money


----------



## whateve

Andrea777 said:


> I have bag on eBay and tradesy didn't know that wasn't allowed. I just sold wallet on tradesy and waiting for money


You can have items listed on more than one site at a time. If you sell it on both, you might have a problem, unless you have two identical items. A site can't prevent you from listing your items on another site. What is against the rules is discussing your listings on other sites or attempting to get a buyer to buy your Tradesy item outside of Tradesy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I got contacted by two buyers today telling me how wonderful and unique my item is and then trying to lowball me. If it is so wonderful, why don't you think it is worth the asking price?



what I hate the most is when they ask me for tons of extra pictures, to make new measurements, to answer all the questions, and only after all these they make their "generous" offers! C'mon, at least make sure I'll accept your offer before messing with my head.


----------



## Buttlerfly

NANI1972 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> what I hate the most is when they ask me for tons of extra pictures, to make new measurements, to answer all the questions, and only after all these they make their "generous" offers! C'mon, at least make sure I'll accept your offer before messing with my head.



Yep,... Extra videos, videos for other few items to compare, then "let me know when price goes 150" for $225 item. It's not even polite&#128561;


----------



## jmc3007

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My buyer just bought one of my items. I confirmed the sale, packed it up and dropped it off at the post office by the end of the day. She then messaged me and said she wanted to cancel the sale (she didn't even apologize or ask nicely).  I just told her to contact Tradesy. I wrote Tradesy about this but I haven't heard from them yet.
> 
> I wonder if I would still get my money.


it's no longer your problem  once it's mailed.  the buyer can sort it out with Tradesy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Yep,... Extra videos, videos for other few items to compare, then "let me know when price goes 150" for $225 item. It's not even polite&#128561;



in my case it's more like 300 for $500 - 600 item LOL
I wish they started with the price and saved me some time


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Yep,... Extra videos, videos for other few items to compare, then "let me know when price goes 150" for $225 item. It's not even polite&#55357;&#56881;



I always wanted to ask. as English is not my native, is the word "lowball" rude enough? like "would you please stop lowballing me" - does it sound politely with aggressive tones, or just rude?


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> I always wanted to ask. as English is not my native, is the word "lowball" rude enough? like "would you please stop lowballing me" - does it sound politely with aggressive tones, or just rude?



I've told some to "please stop sending me insulting offers" because the offers are truly insulting.

Some people just need to be told straight up.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> I've told some to "please stop sending me insulting offers" because the offers are truly insulting.



so true


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I always wanted to ask. as English is not my native, is the word "lowball" rude enough? like "would you please stop lowballing me" - does it sound politely with aggressive tones, or just rude?



It depends on the customer, I'd still be polite and avoid using "lawballing"  because some may come back and purchase a different item or pay the full price. I usually say "the listed price is final, sorry I can't help you".


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> in my case it's more like 300 for $500 - 600 item LOL
> I wish they started with the price and saved me some time



Oh, that's a charity call


----------



## whateve

It's been two days since my buyer asked me to ship to a different address. I sent her a message telling her to change the address in her Tradesy account, and Tradesy sent her a tutorial. If she doesn't respond, I hope I won't have to cancel the sale.


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> It's been two days since my buyer asked me to ship to a different address. I sent her a message telling her to change the address in her Tradesy account, and Tradesy sent her a tutorial. If she doesn't respond, I hope I won't have to cancel the sale.



I would contact Tradesy again, you don't want to ever cancel a sale


----------



## traumamama

nicole0612 said:


> I will definitely give them a call today and see what they recommend to work this out. The preliminary authentication by A4U turned up some red flags, but they need more photos to make a definite verdict. Thanks!


Hi!  Just wondering if you ever found out if the Chanel boy you bought on Tradesy was authentic or not?  And how was your turnaround with Authenticate 4 u?  I'm in the same situation - bought a 17 series Chanel and just sent it to their headquarters for authentication but wanted to get a 3rd party to weigh in as well, so I have emailed Authenticate 4 U for an email evaluation as well.  Wanted to hear how your experience went, thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

traumamama said:


> Hi!  Just wondering if you ever found out if the Chanel boy you bought on Tradesy was authentic or not?  And how was your turnaround with Authenticate 4 u?  I'm in the same situation - bought a 17 series Chanel and just sent it to their headquarters for authentication but wanted to get a 3rd party to weigh in as well, so I have emailed Authenticate 4 U for an email evaluation as well.  Wanted to hear how your experience went, thanks!




I heard back from A4U within 24 hours asking for more photos, which I sent immediately. I didn't hear back for 3 days, so I emailed asking for an update. They emailed me with an update fairly soon afterwards to confirm authenticity. If you don't hear from them with a request for more photos or a preliminary response within 2 days, I would email them to jump start the process. The last time I used them before this occasion they responded to confirm authenticity within 2 business days, then sent the official email/documentation about 10-15 days later.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Maybe she will re sell  she have bags posted. She just message back asking "what is my best price?", I think i will just ignore her. I sent her a polite msg the first time, told her thanks but No to her offer and I am sure she will find a purse in her price range. Then came the 2nd msg.



That's a funny story!  The part of your message that said you are sure that she will find a purse in her price range really made me laugh.   I'm not sure she will adhere to that great advice because it probably works for her sometimes.  

I will share my response.  After I said no and thanked her for the compliment she said, "how much though."  I told her my asking price is my price and that I was not in a rush to sell. I also told her that I will take offers that are resonable to my asking price.   Then she never came back. :lolots:  When I thought about her approach to buying my bag very cheaply always made me laugh--still does.  She lavished praise with a sad story to initiately bring the asking price way down to help her haggle to get my bag for a giveaway price.  I will only sell my bag to a buyer that pays a price that is fair *to both of us.*


----------



## whateve

katlun said:


> I would contact Tradesy again, you don't want to ever cancel a sale


Thanks. I'm going to wait until tomorrow. That will be the 4th day. Then I'll call Tradesy and ask them to give me approval to ship using the original label to the original address.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That's a funny story!  The part of your message that said you are sure that she will find a purse in her price range really made me laugh.   I'm not sure she will adhere to that great advice because it probably works for her sometimes.
> 
> I will share my response.  After I said no and thanked her for the compliment she said, "how much though."  I told her my asking price is my price and that I was not in a rush to sell. I also told her that I will take offers that are resonable to my asking price.   Then she never came back. :lolots:  When I thought about her approach to buying my bag very cheaply always made me laugh--still does.  She lavished praise with a sad story to initiately bring the asking price way down to help her haggle to get my bag for a giveaway price.  I will only sell my bag to a buyer that pays a price that is fair *to both of us.*



Sales have been drying up, really bad. I think plenty of sellers are giving in to these nutty offers just to move items. Too many of them talented buyers are doing this now, i have been getting them a lot lately. They sure know how to cook up a story. I seriously believe we have the same buyer.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Thanks. I'm going to wait until tomorrow. That will be the 4th day. Then I'll call Tradesy and ask them to give me approval to ship using the original label to the original address.




Do you get the feeling that the buyer wants to back out but doesn't want to take the heat hence the request to have the item be shipped to another address but then you never hear back from him/her?


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That's a funny story!  The part of your message that said you are sure that she will find a purse in her price range really made me laugh.   I'm not sure she will adhere to that great advice because it probably works for her sometimes.
> 
> I will share my response.  After I said no and thanked her for the compliment she said, "how much though."  I told her my asking price is my price and that I was not in a rush to sell. I also told her that I will take offers that are resonable to my asking price.   Then she never came back. :lolots:  When I thought about her approach to buying my bag very cheaply always made me laugh--still does.  She lavished praise with a sad story to initiately bring the asking price way down to help her haggle to get my bag for a giveaway price.  I will only sell my bag to a buyer that pays a price that is fair *to both of us.*





whateve said:


> Thanks. I'm going to wait until tomorrow. That will be the 4th day. Then I'll call Tradesy and ask them to give me approval to ship using the original label to the original address.



Do you think its possible to send the item to Tradesy instead and they be the one to follow up with the buyer and send item direct to the buyer?, since you confirm the sale and did your part. The sale should go through on your end and be paid. Just a thought, maybe its possible.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Do you get the feeling that the buyer wants to back out but doesn't want to take the heat hence the request to have the item be shipped to another address but then you never hear back from him/her?


No, I don't. She contacted me immediately after purchase with the alternate address. She probably had no idea that she was supposed to change it when she made the order. I don't think she is seeing the messages. She never responded to any of them, even the initial message I sent after confirming the purchase. She might have used an email address for Tradesy that she never checks and may not have logged back onto Tradesy since her purchase. I don't know if the alternate address is because she was buying it as a gift or because she was traveling to that location. She'll probably be mad if I ship to her home and she has to spend more to ship it again.


----------



## whateve

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Do you think its possible to send the item to Tradesy instead and they be the one to follow up with the buyer and send item direct to the buyer?, since you confirm the sale and did your part. The sale should go through on your end and be paid. Just a thought, maybe its possible.


I'd love this solution! I hope they offer it.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I'd love this solution! I hope they offer it.


They have been pretty fair with me with my past sales that had problems. I sold a purse to this lady with an undeliverable address. It required a signature, so the item came back to me. Tradesy told me to follow up with the buyer for her correct address but she was MIA for quite awhile. So in the end, Tradesy sent me a label to send the purse to them instead. I got paid right  right away. Then a couple of days after, the MIA buyer was messaging me with her new address and that she wanter her purse! directed her back to Tradesy, I assumed they shipped it to her new address. 

I think this is sor'ta similar to your situation. I do hope you get paid.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I'd love this solution! I hope they offer it.



Also, I kept calling CS telling them i did what i could in terms of messaging and buyer was non-responsive. I asked them what should I do every time I called. I guess they could't give me a solution as they tried contacting the buyer too and didn't get anything. They finally gave up and took responsibility. After all, they have the buyer's money. The buyer will eventually run after her purchase. Please do not cancel sale.


----------



## new.old.bag

Ugh, just venting...I just sold a bag and the minute the buyer received it, she claims it is counterfeit. Then she starts asking all these questions about authenticity AND wanting more items not included in the listing (tags, receipt) after she already filed a claim and my funds are being held... 

I told her it's now up to Tradesy as I have no bag and no money. Obnoxious and nervy the way some buyers just casually come out and accuse someone of a crime. She says its "not exactly like her other one" of course not, these styles changed every year they were available and there were lots of styles.

I'm sure it will be correctly authenticated, it's just difficult to sit on my hands and not tell her off for being so ignorant. She's a seller too.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I'd love this solution! I hope they offer it.





new.old.bag said:


> Ugh, just venting...I just sold a bag and the minute the buyer received it, she claims it is counterfeit. Then she starts asking all these questions about authenticity AND wanting more items not included in the listing (tags, receipt) after she already filed a claim and my funds are being held...
> 
> I told her it's now up to Tradesy as I have no bag and no money. Obnoxious and nervy the way some buyers just casually come out and accuse someone of a crime. She says its "not exactly like her other one" of course not, these styles changed every year they were available and there were lots of styles.
> 
> I'm sure it will be correctly authenticated, it's just difficult to sit on my hands and not tell her off for being so ignorant. She's a seller too.



Sorry you are going through this situation. I know how stressful it is. Often times, its buyer's remorse. They start with authenticity if they see you didn't have your item authenticated prior to posting, then if proven wrong, they move on to something else. Urgh! These type are the worse kind! I wish there is a block option to weed them out. This is why I have items authenticated prior to listing regardless coz' there're just too many of these buyers looming around. I hope you get your money soon! :girl sigh:


----------



## Prettyn

new.old.bag said:


> Ugh, just venting...I just sold a bag and the minute the buyer received it, she claims it is counterfeit. Then she starts asking all these questions about authenticity AND wanting more items not included in the listing (tags, receipt) after she already filed a claim and my funds are being held...
> 
> I told her it's now up to Tradesy as I have no bag and no money. Obnoxious and nervy the way some buyers just casually come out and accuse someone of a crime. She says its "not exactly like her other one" of course not, these styles changed every year they were available and there were lots of styles.
> 
> I'm sure it will be correctly authenticated, it's just difficult to sit on my hands and not tell her off for being so ignorant. She's a seller too.


Keep us updated on what Tradesy decides. I'm going through the same thing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Sorry you are going through this situation. I know how stressful it is. Often times, its buyer's remorse. They start with authenticity if they see you didn't have your item authenticated prior to posting, then if proven wrong, they move on to something else. Urgh! These type are the worse kind! I wish there is a block option to weed them out. This is why I have items authenticated prior to listing regardless coz' there're just too many of these buyers looming around. I hope you get your money soon! :girl sigh:



what is your reasoning for getting the item authenticated before you list? is that something tradesy would accept if the authenticity was called into question? just curious... not saying you would do this, but the possibility would exist that you could post/sell an authentic item and still ship out a fake. i don't see how pre-authenticating helps the buyer? tia


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what is your reasoning for getting the item authenticated before you list? is that something tradesy would accept if the authenticity was called into question? just curious... not saying you would do this, but the possibility would exist that you could post/sell an authentic item and still ship out a fake. i don't see how pre-authenticating helps the buyer? tia



Mostly for buyers who resort to looking for reasons to return but really buyer's remorse. The first thing they will hit you on is your item not authentic. On a buyer's point of view at least in my case, I would feel a little secure if I know an item was pre-authenticated. Of course nothing is 100% for they are just opinions, but still better option than just relying on my novice opinion re: designer bags. And this is just my opinion coz' it is what i started doing. I do not know if Tradesy have a list of authenticators they would accept for my returns were not of authenticity but something else. But in case it happens, I know i have myself covered at least. I will let my authenticator and their authenticator, who ever they use sort it out.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what is your reasoning for getting the item authenticated before you list? is that something tradesy would accept if the authenticity was called into question? just curious... not saying you would do this, but the possibility would exist that you could post/sell an authentic item and still ship out a fake. i don't see how pre-authenticating helps the buyer? tia



you mean question my honesty and not the authenticity of the item: I packed items and video/take pictures of the whole process at the post office with the post person in there. I also attached tyvek tags. That way if I get questioned, I have a proof I sent the exact item I posted. Along with the pictures from the authentication. Not saying it will all worked out but at least I have a leg to stand on.


----------



## jmc3007

new.old.bag said:


> Ugh, just venting...I just sold a bag and the minute the buyer received it, she claims it is counterfeit. Then she starts asking all these questions about authenticity AND wanting more items not included in the listing (tags, receipt) after she already filed a claim and my funds are being held...
> 
> I told her it's now up to Tradesy as I have no bag and no money. Obnoxious and nervy the way some buyers just casually come out and accuse someone of a crime. She says its "not exactly like her other one" of course not, these styles changed every year they were available and there were lots of styles.
> 
> I'm sure it will be correctly authenticated, it's just difficult to sit on my hands and not tell her off for being so ignorant. She's a seller too.


She's prolly asking you to do all the work so she can resell it, just a guess.  Good luck and remain patient.


----------



## luv2run41

Prettyn said:


> Keep us updated on what Tradesy decides. I'm going through the same thing.


 
I am so sorry you are both going through this.  I have gone through this a few times. I have sold quite a bit on Tradesy, I take the 12 pics then often add a photobucket link with more.  I have had two chanel bags mailed back to Tradesy for authentication. I provided Etincelers certificates of authentication with both.  Both confirmed authentic by Tradesy. One took a good 14 days and the other about 10 days.  The one buyer simply just wanted a second confirmation but the other buyer simply must have not known Chanel since she was concerned about the hologram looking different than her bag (10 years newer).  I also have had one LV sent back for authentication.  All came out fine.  You can, for your peace of mind, have an authentication of your own done and email to team@tradesy they will accept it.  They will have their own done as well (likely from ******************) but a second can't hurt. Please let us know what happens.
The good thing is Tradesy will atleast consider both sides (buyer and seller). Ebay would have just forced you to accept the return back and pay for return shipping so I feel Tradesy is still better and safer.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Thanks. I'm going to wait until tomorrow. That will be the 4th day. Then I'll call Tradesy and ask them to give me approval to ship using the original label to the original address.



Let us know what happens. I'm curious to hear what Tradesy decides. I hope it works out easily for you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> you mean question my honesty and not the authenticity of the item: I packed items and video/take pictures of the whole process at the post office with the post person in there. I also attached tyvek tags. That way if I get questioned, I have a proof I sent the exact item I posted. Along with the pictures from the authentication. Not saying it will all worked out but at least I have a leg to stand on.



i do complete videos too, but i've heard that videos are not accepted as 'proof' of anything so i often think i'm wasting my time. thanks for your insight. i have seen quite a few ebay sellers pre-authenticate items for buyers or offer them a voucher to get it authenticated after purchase, but i haven't seen this yet on tradesy. i - personally - wouldn't offer it, but whatever makes you feel more confident.. we all have our methods


----------



## new.old.bag

I sent a copy of my receipt in to Tradesy. 

Situations like this are why I never send original receipts with bags. Imagine if I had given it to the buyer. I'd have less documentation to back myself up. The buyer is going off her "feelings" rather than any actual knowledge. 

I do have to say, Tradesy has been very responsive and communicative through the whole process. I really think it is buyers remorse though. The buyer had asked for a lower price and then I lowered it for her, and then she let it sit for 5 more days. I was just about to put the price back to normal when she bought it and I shipped immediately.


----------



## EGBDF

Are we allowed to sell multiple items in one listing? For example, 3 pairs of pants all the same size and brand in one listing and sold together?


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i do complete videos too, but i've heard that videos are not accepted as 'proof' of anything so i often think i'm wasting my time. thanks for your insight. i have seen quite a few ebay sellers pre-authenticate items for buyers or offer them a voucher to get it authenticated after purchase, but i haven't seen this yet on tradesy. i - personally - wouldn't offer it, but whatever makes you feel more confident.. we all have our methods



Videos do help, I can confirm this! I had two items that were damaged on purpose by both buyers to request a return. I sent Tradesy the videos of me packaging the items (I also do a quick review of the condition of the item on video as well) and they ruled against the buyer. The key is to act fast and be on top of the return cases.


----------



## ThisVNchick

new.old.bag said:


> I sent a copy of my receipt in to Tradesy.
> 
> Situations like this are why I never send original receipts with bags. Imagine if I had given it to the buyer. I'd have less documentation to back myself up. The buyer is going off her "feelings" rather than any actual knowledge.
> 
> I do have to say, Tradesy has been very responsive and communicative through the whole process. I really think it is buyers remorse though. The buyer had asked for a lower price and then I lowered it for her, and then she let it sit for 5 more days. I was just about to put the price back to normal when she bought it and I shipped immediately.



You can always provide the buyer with a copy. I always keep the original, give my buyer a copy of my receipt but I have my personal information blacked out. While having a receipt doesn't really prove authenticity (because these are easily faked), for some reason, many buyers feel a sense of security when they have that piece of paper in hand. I do it to reduce the amount of false authenticity claims. It seems to work.


----------



## GemsBerry

luv2run41 said:


> I am so sorry you are both going through this.  I have gone through this a few times. I have sold quite a bit on Tradesy, I take the 12 pics then often add a photobucket link with more.  I have had two chanel bags mailed back to Tradesy for authentication. I provided Etincelers certificates of authentication with both.  Both confirmed authentic by Tradesy. One took a good 14 days and the other about 10 days.  The one buyer simply just wanted a second confirmation but the other buyer simply must have not known Chanel since she was concerned about the hologram looking different than her bag (10 years newer).  I also have had one LV sent back for authentication.  All came out fine.  You can, for your peace of mind, have an authentication of your own done and email to team@tradesy they will accept it.  They will have their own done as well (likely from ******************) but a second can't hurt. Please let us know what happens.
> The good thing is Tradesy will atleast consider both sides (buyer and seller). Ebay would have just forced you to accept the return back and pay for return shipping so I feel Tradesy is still better and safer.



I had a similar situation Chanel bag when buyer couldn't find a sticker and doubted its authenticity. I asked Tradesy why my funds are held for so long, they responded she initiated return. I told Tradesy that's fine, but it's just a waste of time because sticker is there as shown at the pictures, I even emailed customer how to find it (like it's difficult to begin with). And I guarantee it's authentic because I bought it myself in Chanel boutique. So the next day my funds were released, return was cancelled, I think Tradesy contacted the buyer and explained something about authenticity and "else"


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Are we allowed to sell multiple items in one listing? For example, 3 pairs of pants all the same size and brand in one listing and sold together?


Yes. Or you can make a combination listing with a purse and matching wallet, or any combination you want. I created a custom listing for a buyer who wanted a bag and a scarf of mine, and she would save a bit on shipping by having them in one listing. I've combined articles of clothing together in one listing - I think it helps it sell since the shipping cost isn't as bad when spread across more than one item.


----------



## whateve

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Also, I kept calling CS telling them i did what i could in terms of messaging and buyer was non-responsive. I asked them what should I do every time I called. I guess they could't give me a solution as they tried contacting the buyer too and didn't get anything. They finally gave up and took responsibility. After all, they have the buyer's money. The buyer will eventually run after her purchase. Please do not cancel sale.





EGBDF said:


> Let us know what happens. I'm curious to hear what Tradesy decides. I hope it works out easily for you.


I called Tradesy today. I wonder if I should have been calling all along instead of using chat. Maybe the people on the phone are more experienced. I was told today that she wasn't getting the messages after all as there was a problem with her email or email server, or something like that. She fixed it and said now I should wait for her to respond. I asked what I should do if she never responds. I was told that I could ship to either address or cancel the sale. When I reminded her I couldn't ship to the revised address since I was using the label, she said then just use the label. She also said that if the buyer asks to cancel, I don't have to but it is recommended.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> I called Tradesy today. I wonder if I should have been calling all along instead of using chat. Maybe the people on the phone are more experienced. I was told today that she wasn't getting the messages after all as there was a problem with her email or email server, or something like that. She fixed it and said now I should wait for her to respond. I asked what I should do if she never responds. I was told that I could ship to either address or cancel the sale. When I reminded her I couldn't ship to the revised address since I was using the label, she said then just use the label. She also said that if the buyer asks to cancel, I don't have to but it is recommended.




I would go ahead and ship the item. If she isn't there to sign for the item the it'll be put on hold at the post office until she picks the item up or rerouted to Tradesy. Either way once you ship the item you are no long responsible for it's whereabouts (I'm assuming you mean the Tradesy label). I ship my items very quickly, usually the same day and have had several buyers contact me regarding address changes or cancellations after i've already mailed the item. I'm not sure if your buyer moved, but it may also just be rerouted to the no address if they made the address change through USPS.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> Yes. Or you can make a combination listing with a purse and matching wallet, or any combination you want. I created a custom listing for a buyer who wanted a bag and a scarf of mine, and she would save a bit on shipping by having them in one listing. I've combined articles of clothing together in one listing - I think it helps it sell since the shipping cost isn't as bad when spread across more than one item.




I would be careful with combining listings. If for whatever reason the buyer claims an item is not as described I could be very messy as far as what the cash value is of each item. I would list them all separately and if a buyer says they want multiple items, make multiple listings and do free shipping for all but one. That way you could just mail them all together and there is no question as far as the value of each item. You may have to call tradesy to let them know so that they could manually add the tracking number


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I would go ahead and ship the item. If she isn't there to sign for the item the it'll be put on hold at the post office until she picks the item up or rerouted to Tradesy. Either way once you ship the item you are no long responsible for it's whereabouts (I'm assuming you mean the Tradesy label). I ship my items very quickly, usually the same day and have had several buyers contact me regarding address changes or cancellations after i've already mailed the item. I'm not sure if your buyer moved, but it may also just be rerouted to the no address if they made the address change through USPS.


I implied on the phone that I would wait until Tuesday because of the holiday, but I am tempted to ship it out tomorrow. It is an inexpensive item so no signature is required. It is the kind of thing you might want on vacation so I'm worried the occasion for it might have past.


AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I would be careful with combining listings. If for whatever reason the buyer claims an item is not as described I could be very messy as far as what the cash value is of each item. I would list them all separately and if a buyer says they want multiple items, make multiple listings and do free shipping for all but one. That way you could just mail them all together and there is no question as far as the value of each item. You may have to call tradesy to let them know so that they could manually add the tracking number


If the buyer is going to return it, she has to return everything. If she claims not as described, I assume she would have to return the entire bundle to Tradesy and if Tradesy decides in her favor, the entire bundle would be returned to the seller, so the value of each item wouldn't come into question. There are no partial refunds. I've bought "lots" of items on ebay and when I had a problem with one of the items, I had to return the entire lot, even though I wanted to keep everything else.

The items I've done it with are fairly cheap. When you are selling jeans for $20 and it costs $8.50 for shipping, it becomes more attractive to sell a lot of 2 or 3 for the same shipping cost.


----------



## traumamama

Has anyone had a purse that was authenticated by the in house team at Tradesy that turned out to be fake?  I bought a 17 series Chanel flap bag that I sent to Tradesy for authentication due to the high number of super fakes, and they told me it was authentic.  However, I'm wondering if I should get a 3rd party authentication as well or is the Tradesy in house team reliable?  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

traumamama said:


> Has anyone had a purse that was authenticated by the in house team at Tradesy that turned out to be fake?  I bought a 17 series Chanel flap bag that I sent to Tradesy for authentication due to the high number of super fakes, and they told me it was authentic.  However, I'm wondering if I should get a 3rd party authentication as well or is the Tradesy in house team reliable?  Thank you!


I would get another authentication just for my own peace of mind.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I would go ahead and ship the item. If she isn't there to sign for the item the it'll be put on hold at the post office until she picks the item up or rerouted to Tradesy. Either way once you ship the item you are no long responsible for it's whereabouts (I'm assuming you mean the Tradesy label). I ship my items very quickly, usually the same day and have had several buyers contact me regarding address changes or cancellations after i've already mailed the item. I'm not sure if your buyer moved, but it may also just be rerouted to the no address if they made the address change through USPS.





whateve said:


> I called Tradesy today. I wonder if I should have been calling all along instead of using chat. Maybe the people on the phone are more experienced. I was told today that she wasn't getting the messages after all as there was a problem with her email or email server, or something like that. She fixed it and said now I should wait for her to respond. I asked what I should do if she never responds. I was told that I could ship to either address or cancel the sale. When I reminded her I couldn't ship to the revised address since I was using the label, she said then just use the label. She also said that if the buyer asks to cancel, I don't have to but it is recommended.



I will wait a day to see what the buyer say since it was a system glitch and she wasn't getting your messages. If she do not respond, like Atia, I would use the label and ship too. In my understanding, once sale was confirmed and item shipped esp. with Tradesy's label, you more of off the hook.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> Yes. Or you can make a combination listing with a purse and matching wallet, or any combination you want. I created a custom listing for a buyer who wanted a bag and a scarf of mine, and she would save a bit on shipping by having them in one listing. I've combined articles of clothing together in one listing - I think it helps it sell since the shipping cost isn't as bad when spread across more than one item.





EGBDF said:


> Are we allowed to sell multiple items in one listing? For example, 3 pairs of pants all the same size and brand in one listing and sold together?



I have bundled items also, same brand but different styles. I just thought it was more attractive to buyers and easier to move. I have already sold these items. What I did was, created a main listing for all of them and created separate ones just for the pictures that way I covered all the angles of the items in case of return dispute.


----------



## Annawakes

ThisVNchick said:


> You can always provide the buyer with a copy. I always keep the original, give my buyer a copy of my receipt but I have my personal information blacked out. While having a receipt doesn't really prove authenticity (because these are easily faked), for some reason, many buyers feel a sense of security when they have that piece of paper in hand. I do it to reduce the amount of false authenticity claims. It seems to work.




Hi ThisVNchick,
I like your suggestion to send the buyer a copy of the  instead of the original.  I hadn't thought of doing that.

I have another question for everyone about receipts and original tags that show what you paid for the bag when you bought it.  I've never listed anything before, please bear with my questions [emoji4]:

1. Should I include pictures of these, to show my item is authentic?  I can black out my name on the receipt.  But then the buyer can see what I paid for it initially.  As well if I include these pictures for a quote to yoogis for example, they can see.  wouldn't that influence how much they are willing to pay?

2. Since they will know how much I paid for it, should I try to list it for less than that (because it is used)? Or is it better to not show the price I paid, but then I can't say I have the original tags and receipt?

Thanks in advance!  I hope my questions make sense!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Annawakes said:


> Hi ThisVNchick,
> I like your suggestion to send the buyer a copy of the  instead of the original.  I hadn't thought of doing that.
> 
> I have another question for everyone about receipts and original tags that show what you paid for the bag when you bought it.  I've never listed anything before, please bear with my questions [emoji4]:
> 
> 1. Should I include pictures of these, to show my item is authentic?  I can black out my name on the receipt.  But then the buyer can see what I paid for it initially.  As well if I include these pictures for a quote to yoogis for example, they can see.  wouldn't that influence how much they are willing to pay?
> 
> 2. Since they will know how much I paid for it, should I try to list it for less than that (because it is used)? Or is it better to not show the price I paid, but then I can't say I have the original tags and receipt?
> 
> Thanks in advance!  I hope my questions make sense!



I normally do not include a picture of the receipt in my listing. There's no need. You're trying to sell the purse, so it's best to allocate your picture spaces to best depict the item that is up for sale. I do add in the description section that I am the original owner and can provide a copy of the original receipt for my buyer with my personal information blacked out. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the price that you purchased the item for. Luxury items go up every year, so you're allowed to list the item at what you feel is the current market rate. For an example, some early 2000s Chanel bags are being sold in the $3000 range. When they were first purchased, they were only about $2000ish. And you can date Chanel bags based on the serial number, but of course, no one is going to sell you a Chanel classic flap for $2000 (given that it's in excellent used condition) because the market dictates a higher resell value for these bags. For websites that allow you to input the retail price, I would input the current retail price and not what you purchased it for. You're not lying about the retail price, that is the current retail price.


----------



## Annawakes

ThisVNchick said:


> I normally do not include a picture of the receipt in my listing. There's no need. You're trying to sell the purse, so it's best to allocate your picture spaces to best depict the item that is up for sale. I do add in the description section that I am the original owner and can provide a copy of the original receipt for my buyer with my personal information blacked out.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about the price that you purchased the item for. Luxury items go up every year, so you're allowed to list the item at what you feel is the current market rate. For an example, some early 2000s Chanel bags are being sold in the $3000 range. When they were first purchased, they were only about $2000ish. And you can date Chanel bags based on the serial number, but of course, no one is going to sell you a Chanel classic flap for $2000 (given that it's in excellent used condition) because the market dictates a higher resell value for these bags. For websites that allow you to input the retail price, I would input the current retail price and not what you purchased it for. You're not lying about the retail price, that is the current retail price.




Thanks ThisVNchick!  All really good points.  Ok...I feel a bit overwhelmed at trying to list...So many things to remember....don't want to get scammed ....i think I will start with something less expensive and see how it goes!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Annawakes said:


> Thanks ThisVNchick!  All really good points.  Ok...I feel a bit overwhelmed at trying to list...So many things to remember....don't want to get scammed ....i think I will start with something less expensive and see how it goes!



A lot of members on here also put security tags on their bags so there's no chance of a bait and switch. I also do this and I let it be known in my listing description that the bag will come with a security tag. I also video record myself packaging the item- basically showing the item's overall condition, showing the security tag attached to the item and how it's properly handled and packaged prior to shipment. 

There are a lot of scammers out there but if you put in some extra effort to protect yourself, it does pay off.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> A lot of members on here also put security tags on their bags so there's no chance of a bait and switch. I also do this and I let it be known in my listing description that the bag will come with a security tag. I also video record myself packaging the item- basically showing the item's overall condition, showing the security tag attached to the item and how it's properly handled and packaged prior to shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of scammers out there but if you put in some extra effort to protect yourself, it does pay off.




I have heard recommendations to use a security tag, and it sounds like a good idea. Can you tell me which type you use and where you purchase them? Thank you!


----------



## traumamama

RLWrites said:


> Absolutely on the 4 day policy. I did know about that before I purchased, and to be fair, I got an authentication saying the bag was real the same day I sent in the request. If the bag was coming from the US, like I originally thought, I probably wouldn't seek another opinion on authenticity. Really, I'm just being paranoid, but the fact that it was suddenly coming from China threw me for a loop! Now I'm worried that the other authenticator will come back after the 4 days are up and say it's a really good fake.
> 
> Basically, I didn't think the 4 days would be a big deal, but now I feel like I'm scrambling! But again, I think if I had known where the bag was coming from before purchasing it, I would feel less paranoid, mainly because I would have looked for one coming from the US. I know when I signed up to sell my bag, I had to put in where I lived. It shows on my profile, though I'm sure there's a way to make it private.


Hi!  I was just wondering if you found out whether or not the bag you received was authentic?  I just purchased a bag from Co Co Sun on Tradesy as well.  I sent the bag in to Tradesy headquarters, who just authenticated it and am waiting for Authenticate 4 U to also evaluate the bag.  I know they are a "verified seller" on Tradesy, but also was thrown for a loop that the bag is coming from China.  Thank you!


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> I have heard recommendations to use a security tag, and it sounds like a good idea. Can you tell me which type you use and where you purchase them? Thank you!



I know some members order theirs off amazon, alibaba or eBay. I make my own. Simple strip of paper with writing and then I "laminate" with super glue and clear tape. It doesn't transfer color and pretty sturdy.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> I know some members order theirs off amazon, alibaba or eBay. I make my own. Simple strip of paper with writing and then I "laminate" with super glue and clear tape. It doesn't transfer color and pretty sturdy.




Thanks, that is perfect. I have purchased 2 bags that came with security tags (purchased on eBay, not Tradesy), which made me think it was a good idea. I always thought it was so that someone couldn't use it for an event and then return it, but this thread made me realize that someone could also swap out a different/damaged/fake bag and return. That never even occurred to me - scary!
I found some on Amazon of the type that have been sent to me, they are called "barbell labels" apparently if anyone is interested, with a serial number on them. However, it is hard to tell if they are large enough for a purse, and who knows if there might be some sticky residue that could get on the bag. So I love your idea of the homemade XL label. It looks great. Thank you!
I have read previously that you need to include a photo in the listing of the label to make sure you are protected in a possible dispute, but that seems like it would be very off putting to buyers. Do you think it is ok to just photograph/film the bag with the label on it prior to shipping it?


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, that is perfect. I have purchased 2 bags that came with security tags (purchased on eBay, not Tradesy), which made me think it was a good idea. I always thought it was so that someone couldn't use it for an event and then return it, but this thread made me realize that someone could also swap out a different/damaged/fake bag and return. That never even occurred to me - scary!
> I found some on Amazon of the type that have been sent to me, they are called "barbell labels" apparently if anyone is interested, with a serial number on them. However, it is hard to tell if they are large enough for a purse, and who knows if there might be some sticky residue that could get on the bag. So I love your idea of the homemade XL label. It looks great. Thank you!
> I have read previously that you need to include a photo in the listing of the label to make sure you are protected in a possible dispute, but that seems like it would be very off putting to buyers. Do you think it is ok to just photograph/film the bag with the label on it prior to shipping it?



You need to include pictures of the security tag in the original listing if you plan on using eBay. On Tradesy, you do not need to do so. But before you ship the item out, either video record the item with the security on or take a quick picture of it with the security tag on it (that's what Tradesy CS told me). 

The reason that I chose to use my own tags is because I sometimes sell patent leather items and I am extremely afraid of color transfers. Some of the tags online are colored and have black/white writing on them. So depending where I want to place the tag, it could make it prone to color transfer. Plus, when I make my own tag, I can choose to make it whatever size I want it to be. I've made tags that were small enough to slip through those zipper pulls. I try to stick the tag in the most apparent places so people can't rent my things. Plus, I don't worry about my paper tags denting/damaging the leather/exterior.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> You need to include pictures of the security tag in the original listing if you plan on using eBay. On Tradesy, you do not need to do so. But before you ship the item out, either video record the item with the security on or take a quick picture of it with the security tag on it (that's what Tradesy CS told me).
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I chose to use my own tags is because I sometimes sell patent leather items and I am extremely afraid of color transfers. Some of the tags online are colored and have black/white writing on them. So depending where I want to place the tag, it could make it prone to color transfer. Plus, when I make my own tag, I can choose to make it whatever size I want it to be. I've made tags that were small enough to slip through those zipper pulls. I try to stick the tag in the most apparent places so people can't rent my things. Plus, I don't worry about my paper tags denting/damaging the leather/exterior.




Thanks, that is extremely helpful advice. The idea of putting the tag through the zipper pull is great, as it is less likely to scratch soft leather there. The best things about the tag you have in the photo is that it is not discrete at all. Someone purchasing to "rent" the bag would be so dismayed, which makes me laugh! Well done.


----------



## Joyjoy7

ThisVNchick said:


> Videos do help, I can confirm this! I had two items that were damaged on purpose by both buyers to request a return. I sent Tradesy the videos of me packaging the items (I also do a quick review of the condition of the item on video as well) and they ruled against the buyer. The key is to act fast and be on top of the return cases.




+1
I had this happen once also and providing Tradesy with my video and numerous photos showing the mint condition prior to shipping was what won in my favor. FYI they banned this buyer from the site, at least with that ID.


----------



## NANI1972

Again..... Had someone message me yesterday on an item, they wanted a lower price, I agreed, changed the price and they never purchased! I asked if they were purchasing and they said "sorry I have to purchase next week I don't have available credit in my Tradsey  account." Errr then why did you ask me to change the price?!  WTF? I'm so over this!ullhair:


----------



## rhlewis

NANI1972 said:


> Again..... Had someone message me yesterday on an item, they wanted a lower price, I agreed, changed the price and they never purchased! I asked if they were purchasing and they said "sorry I have to purchase next week I don't have available credit in my Tradsey  account." Errr then why did you ask me to change the price?!  WTF? I'm so over this!ullhair:




This is very annoying! It's happened to me several times. I've yet to actually have someone purchase when I lower the price for them.


----------



## uadjit

ThisVNchick said:


> I know some members order theirs off amazon, alibaba or eBay. I make my own. Simple strip of paper with writing and then I "laminate" with super glue and clear tape. It doesn't transfer color and pretty sturdy.



This is a great idea! I've never used one of the premade type tags for fear it would damage the bag. I never thought about making one of my own to spec. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> +1
> I had this happen once also and providing Tradesy with my video and numerous photos showing the mint condition prior to shipping was what won in my favor. FYI they banned this buyer from the site, at least with that ID.



i also got this, I responded "please let me know when you are ready to purchase and I will change the price for one day". never heard back....


----------



## AngieBaby15

NANI1972 said:


> Again..... Had someone message me yesterday on an item, they wanted a lower price, I agreed, changed the price and they never purchased! I asked if they were purchasing and they said "sorry I have to purchase next week I don't have available credit in my Tradsey  account." Errr then why did you ask me to change the price?!  WTF? I'm so over this!ullhair:


This seems to happen quite a lot on Tradesy.

Someone asked for a lower price for one of my items and I agreed. Lowered the price and never heard back again. Several days passed and I changed the price back to the original $ I asked for. Then another buyer bought it. The buyer, who originally asked for a lower price, then messaged me why I sold the bag?! Hello I'm not the store; I don't "HOLD" stuff for you.


----------



## whateve

rhlewis said:


> This is very annoying! It's happened to me several times. I've yet to actually have someone purchase when I lower the price for them.


I have had at least one buyer buy when I lowered the price for them.


GemsBerry said:


> i also got this, I responded "please let me know when you are ready to purchase and I will change the price for one day". never heard back....


DH is always telling me to make sure they know there is a time limit with the offer. In 24 hours the price will be going back up.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I would go ahead and ship the item. If she isn't there to sign for the item the it'll be put on hold at the post office until she picks the item up or rerouted to Tradesy. Either way once you ship the item you are no long responsible for it's whereabouts (I'm assuming you mean the Tradesy label). I ship my items very quickly, usually the same day and have had several buyers contact me regarding address changes or cancellations after i've already mailed the item. I'm not sure if your buyer moved, but it may also just be rerouted to the no address if they made the address change through USPS.





oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> I will wait a day to see what the buyer say since it was a system glitch and she wasn't getting your messages. If she do not respond, like Atia, I would use the label and ship too. In my understanding, once sale was confirmed and item shipped esp. with Tradesy's label, you more of off the hook.


I went ahead and shipped with Tradesy's label today. It had been more than 24 hours since my last message to her, and I didn't want the entire weekend to be wasted. 

And, woo hoo, apparently this isn't a brand (Henri Bendel) that gets counterfeited because I already got my money! I'm so glad the new labels have Tradesy's return address. Now I really don't have to worry about it.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I have had at least one buyer buy when I lowered the price for them.
> 
> DH is always telling me to make sure they know there is a time limit with the offer. In 24 hours the price will be going back up.




I love this idea, to inform them you will lower the price for 24 hours! Do they ever let the 24 hours pass and then ask for the lower price again in the future? If so, what do you say? 
I have buyers who ask for a discount, but then seem to have trouble pulling the trigger on buying. 90% of the sales I make are a complete surprise to me, totally out of the blue with no questions or contact beforehand! However, the other 10% do have a lot of questions and ask if they can get a discount. Most people in that category don't buy, but some certainly do. In fact, I have asked if there is flexibility in price more than once, and am usually offered maybe ~$100 discount (about ~5% or less of the list price) and then I have always gone on to purchase. So I know there are non-flaky buyers out there.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I love this idea, to inform them you will lower the price for 24 hours! Do they ever let the 24 hours pass and then ask for the lower price again in the future? If so, what do you say?
> I have buyers who ask for a discount, but then seem to have trouble pulling the trigger on buying. 90% of the sales I make are a complete surprise to me, totally out of the blue with no questions or contact beforehand! However, the other 10% do have a lot of questions and ask if they can get a discount. Most people in that category don't buy, but some certainly do. In fact, I have asked if there is flexibility in price more than once, and am usually offered maybe ~$100 discount (about ~5% or less of the list price) and then I have always gone on to purchase. So I know there are non-flaky buyers out there.


sometimes they let the 24 hours pass and ask for the discount again. I'm usually a sucker and will give in although DH tells me to be firm. If I change it again, I'll tell them it will only be available for 2 hours and I won't do it again. The problem I find with offering discounts is that these buyers will never buy anything else from you at FP. They think because you gave them a discount on one item, you'll deal on everything else. I removed the accept offers feature on my Tradesy account.

I feel that if I ask a seller a lot of questions, then I can't ask for a discount too. Usually for me the ones that ask for a discount ask for that up front before they ask about the item. I had one woman who made an offer on an item when I had the "accept offers" button turned on. It wasn't a great price but I decided to accept it just to see how the whole thing worked. After her purchase even before she had received it, she asked a slew of questions about other items in my closet. There were 29 messages over 2 days! Some of her requests required me taking more photos, including modeling pictures, for her, which isn't easy for me since I have to have DH do it, and he isn't very good at it. The questions and pictures I took involved 9 items. At the end of that she bought 2 more items, but wanted one of the items (a scarf) thrown in for free. I ended up making a bundled listing at a $10 discount and giving her a coupon code that saved her another $20. It was a lot of work for very little.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> sometimes they let the 24 hours pass and ask for the discount again. I'm usually a sucker and will give in although DH tells me to be firm. If I change it again, I'll tell them it will only be available for 2 hours and I won't do it again. The problem I find with offering discounts is that these buyers will never buy anything else from you at FP. They think because you gave them a discount on one item, you'll deal on everything else. I removed the accept offers feature on my Tradesy account.
> 
> I feel that if I ask a seller a lot of questions, then I can't ask for a discount too. Usually for me the ones that ask for a discount ask for that up front before they ask about the item. I had one woman who made an offer on an item when I had the "accept offers" button turned on. It wasn't a great price but I decided to accept it just to see how the whole thing worked. After her purchase even before she had received it, she asked a slew of questions about other items in my closet. There were 29 messages over 2 days! Some of her requests required me taking more photos, including modeling pictures, for her, which isn't easy for me since I have to have DH do it, and he isn't very good at it. The questions and pictures I took involved 9 items. At the end of that she bought 2 more items, but wanted one of the items (a scarf) thrown in for free. I ended up making a bundled listing at a $10 discount and giving her a coupon code that saved her another $20. It was a lot of work for very little.




Yes true... If the offer is reasonable I lower the price but let the buyer know that the price reduction will only be for 24 hours


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hey guys was there a memorial day coupon last year?


----------



## nicole0612

That should work well. I am the type to agree to lower the price of the buyer asks again, but your 2 hour window the second time around puts a good limit on it.
I hate the requests for modeling shots. I will sometimes let the sale pass instead of taking the photos, especially over the past year because I was pregnant. I'm fine with the requests for other photos, especially since Tradesy allows so many, but I'm not sure if I would do a video!


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

whateve said:


> I went ahead and shipped with Tradesy's label today. It had been more than 24 hours since my last message to her, and I didn't want the entire weekend to be wasted.
> 
> And, woo hoo, apparently this isn't a brand (Henri Bendel) that gets counterfeited because I already got my money! I'm so glad the new labels have Tradesy's return address. Now I really don't have to worry about it.



Awesome!!! Gald you got paid...


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> sometimes they let the 24 hours pass and ask for the discount again. I'm usually a sucker and will give in although DH tells me to be firm. If I change it again, I'll tell them it will only be available for 2 hours and I won't do it again. The problem I find with offering discounts is that these buyers will never buy anything else from you at FP. They think because you gave them a discount on one item, you'll deal on everything else. I removed the accept offers feature on my Tradesy account.
> 
> I feel that if I ask a seller a lot of questions, then I can't ask for a discount too. Usually for me the ones that ask for a discount ask for that up front before they ask about the item. I had one woman who made an offer on an item when I had the "accept offers" button turned on. It wasn't a great price but I decided to accept it just to see how the whole thing worked. After her purchase even before she had received it, she asked a slew of questions about other items in my closet. There were 29 messages over 2 days! Some of her requests required me taking more photos, including modeling pictures, for her, which isn't easy for me since I have to have DH do it, and he isn't very good at it. The questions and pictures I took involved 9 items. At the end of that she bought 2 more items, but wanted one of the items (a scarf) thrown in for free. I ended up making a bundled listing at a $10 discount and giving her a coupon code that saved her another $20. It was a lot of work for very little.




Sorry, I forgot to quote you in my reply, but I like your "only 2 hour" limit the second time around.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> That should work well. I am the type to agree to lower the price of the buyer asks again, but your 2 hour window the second time around puts a good limit on it.
> I hate the requests for modeling shots. I will sometimes let the sale pass instead of taking the photos, especially over the past year because I was pregnant. I'm fine with the requests for other photos, especially since Tradesy allows so many, but I'm not sure if I would do a video!


Yes, I really hate modeling photos unless my daughter is home to pose. When I was selling a backpack I was lucky to get a photo of her wearing it. I think it helped sell it since she looked so cute with her ponytail.

What's  worse is that I don't think there is any way to send a picture privately to a Tradesy member. I had to post them in the listings so the whole world could see them. At least on ebay, I can send the photo in a message.


oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Awesome!!! Gald you got paid...


Thanks, me too! Still haven't heard a thing from the buyer. 

I wish I had asked this question when I was on the phone with Tradesy: what if I was using my own postage instead of Tradesy's label? Would I be protected if I shipped it to the requested address without the buyer changing it in her Tradesy account?


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Yes, I really hate modeling photos unless my daughter is home to pose. When I was selling a backpack I was lucky to get a photo of her wearing it. I think it helped sell it since she looked so cute with her ponytail.
> 
> What's  worse is that I don't think there is any way to send a picture privately to a Tradesy member. I had to post them in the listings so the whole world could see them. At least on ebay, I can send the photo in a message.
> 
> Thanks, me too! Still haven't heard a thing from the buyer.
> 
> I wish I had asked this question when I was on the phone with Tradesy: what if I was using my own postage instead of Tradesy's label? Would I be protected if I shipped it to the requested address without the buyer changing it in her Tradesy account?




I know, I don't like being in photos, even when they are private, much less when they are posted on the Internet! I usually just post them for a day or two, and if the potential buyer does not purchase, then I remove that photo. Then it is always in my phone in the future if someone else asks for it, but my photo is not up on the Internet in the meantime.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I am so happy that my buyers on Tradesy never asked for modeling pictures. I would have to politely decline. They had a few are no questions--no drama buyers.  Yes!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> That should work well. I am the type to agree to lower the price of the buyer asks again, but your 2 hour window the second time around puts a good limit on it.
> I hate the requests for modeling shots. I will sometimes let the sale pass instead of taking the photos, especially over the past year because I was pregnant. I'm fine with the requests for other photos, especially since Tradesy allows so many, but I'm not sure if I would do a video!



I had so many obv gross requests for modelling (all on eBay), that my position now is that I am not a model, I'm a seller, sorry, please use google
one perv asked me to model over the knee boots as "he wants to buy them for his gf and she usually wears them with shorts". several times. about diff sizes and styles, during like 6 months. 
Now when someone asks to model, I can't I help feeling that there's smth gross in it


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I am so happy that my buyers on Tradesy never asked for modeling pictures. I would have to politely decline. They had a few are no questions--no drama buyers.  Yes!



and it's especially not appropriate with brand new items. Why would I wear and make pics in clothes that I state as brand new, never worn?


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Yes, I really hate modeling photos unless my daughter is home to pose. When I was selling a backpack I was lucky to get a photo of her wearing it. I think it helped sell it since she looked so cute with her ponytail.
> 
> What's  worse is that I don't think there is any way to send a picture privately to a Tradesy member. I had to post them in the listings so the whole world could see them. At least on ebay, I can send the photo in a message.




If I need to show some extra pics on Tradesy, I use tinypic.com and give a link to specific pictures in private messages. Tradesy often blocks links in pm, but it never happened to tinypic links before, and I do it pretty often.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> and it's especially not appropriate with brand new items. Why would I wear and make pics in clothes that I state as brand new, never worn?


Ew! I hate it when people are selling shoes as new and then post a bunch of modeling pictures with their bare feet in them!


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Ew! I hate it when people are selling shoes as new and then post a bunch of modeling pictures with their bare feet in them!



exactly! and I hate pictures of feet in common , I know that's my "thing", but I'd die if I see someone's feet in MY shoes that I am buying as brand new


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had so many obv gross requests for modelling (all on eBay), that my position now is that I am not a model, I'm a seller, sorry, please use google
> 
> one perv asked me to model over the knee boots as "he wants to buy them for his gf and she usually wears them with shorts". several times. about diff sizes and styles, during like 6 months.
> 
> Now when someone asks to model, I can't I help feeling that there's smth gross in it




So gross! Nice that he specifically asked that you model them in shorts! 



fashion_victim9 said:


> and it's especially not appropriate with brand new items. Why would I wear and make pics in clothes that I state as brand new, never worn?




This is so true as well. I can't sell an item as NWT never worn if I am modeling it in a photo! I have looked at some items to purchase for myself, and sometimes there is a shot of someone crammed into an item many sizes too small, and I really do not want to buy it after that, all stretched out! If it fits ok and the person seems like they take showers on a regular basis (especially if the item is washable), then I am OK with it. Bare feet modeling "new, never worn shoes" is the worst though.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I was so hoping for some discounts / coupons for Memorial day to sell some, but it seems like Tradesy promotes only it's own / power sellers closets this time again


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Ew! I hate it when people are selling shoes as new and then post a bunch of modeling pictures with their bare feet in them!




Yes, exactly! This is too gross.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I was so hoping for some discounts / coupons for Memorial day to sell some, but it seems like Tradesy promotes only it's own / power sellers closets this time again




Yes, there were some sale codes stated for Memorial Day, but it was for 24 hours on Wednesday or something. Weird.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> So gross! Nice that he specifically asked that you model them in shorts!
> 
> .




I should be thankful that at least he didn't ask to do it in my underwear


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, there were some sale codes stated for Memorial Day, but it was for 24 hours on Wednesday or something. Weird.



yeah, I sent them to all potential buyers who asked for discounts during last couple of weeks and it even worked with couple of them! that's how I work with lowballers

but I wasn't sure it's because of Memorial Day, was it?


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> yeah, I sent them to all potential buyers who asked for discounts during last couple of weeks and it even worked with couple of them! that's how I work with lowballers
> 
> 
> 
> but I wasn't sure it's because of Memorial Day, was it?




It just said Memorial Day Sale in the email with the codes, so I assume so, but I have no idea why it was not actually good on Memorial Day. Maybe there will be another 24 hour sale code tomorrow. They always seem to do it last minute now.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> and it's especially not appropriate with brand new items. Why would I wear and make pics in clothes that I state as brand new, never worn?



That's funny!


----------



## whateve

One of my items still has the wand below it and says my image will be cleaned in a few days, but the image was already cleaned awhile ago.


----------



## GemsBerry

It's so wrong when all retailers and cosigners send emails that Memorial day promo ends tonight (*sitewise*) Tradesy keeps pushing their power sellers with all the same 10% promotion for all the same selection featured in like last 10 promotions.
as a buyer too I don't even check it out


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> It's so wrong when all retailers and cosigners send emails that Memorial day promo ends tonight (*sitewise*) Tradesy keeps pushing their power sellers with all the same 10% promotion for all the same selection featured in like last 10 promotions.
> as a buyer too I don't even check it out



Yes I was disappointed nothing sold over the weekend for me - in fact - I haven't sold anything in a long time but I do find it funny that I have a couple Chanel items in my LOVES and they seem to be ALWAYS be "on sale" - LOL.


----------



## Fullcloset

Followers

How do people get so many followers? I mean, I have about 150 and I follow just about everyone back as long as it isn't a power seller or one of those people obviously just buying wholesale to sell online - but I have noticed some of these people have like 20 million followers or are following about as many - I mean  how do they do that? How is it even possible? LOL - one person has like 20,000 LOVES. I don't understand how they are doing that.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Yes I was disappointed nothing sold over the weekend for me - in fact - I haven't sold anything in a long time but I do find it funny that I have a couple Chanel items in my LOVES and they seem to be ALWAYS be "on sale" - LOL.



Not my Chanel or Celine though (it was latest promo, again only for power sellers)....


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Followers
> 
> How do people get so many followers? I mean, I have about 150 and I follow just about everyone back as long as it isn't a power seller or one of those people obviously just buying wholesale to sell online - but I have noticed some of these people have like 20 million followers or are following about as many - I mean  how do they do that? How is it even possible? LOL - one person has like 20,000 LOVES. I don't understand how they are doing that.


Wow, 150 is a lot! I have over 20 and I'm following 10. 

I asked about the loves before. I think they must be fake. You can pay people to do things like this. If one of my items gets more than 10 loves and it hasn't sold, I think there is something wrong.


----------



## Joyjoy7

+1


whateve said:


> one of my items still has the wand below it and says my image will be cleaned in a few days, but the image was already cleaned awhile ago.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Wow, 150 is a lot! I have over 20 and I'm following 10.
> 
> I asked about the loves before. I think they must be fake. You can pay people to do things like this. If one of my items gets more than 10 loves and it hasn't sold, I think there is something wrong.


The following is like Facebook.  A lot of hearts does not mean their fake.  Sometimes, it takes a while to sell.  The buyers could be waiting for a sale, buyer's wishlist, or saving money to buy who knows. They are like watchers on EBay.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> Not my Chanel or Celine though (it was latest promo, again only for power sellers)....



No I don't follow power sellers on principal or love any of their stuff (even if I do LOVE it I will save it in my bookmark faves rather than give them a Tradesy love) -


----------



## Fullcloset

Yeah but I mean on an individual account - I see people following like literally MILLIONS, THOUSANDS of people and having THOUSANDS of loves - 

I guess they could pay people but still - that takes an awful lot of work and I don't get it unless they are hoping maybe for every thousand people they follow they'll get 100 to follow them back? 
Or maybe they think if they follow so many people they are getting exposure on all those pages?

I just think there must be an app or some computer thing I don't know about that does it for them.


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> yeah, I sent them to all potential buyers who asked for discounts during last couple of weeks and it even worked with couple of them! that's how I work with lowballers
> 
> but I wasn't sure it's because of Memorial Day, was it?


Wait - how do you send to potential buyers? Are these people all emailing you asking for a discount or how do you know where to find your potential buyers? 

I know that sounds stupid but really I don't know. I can't even see the people who LOVE one of my items - or - I don't know how to see who it is so I wouldn't be able to contact them and other than put a general message on my profile - which I doubt anyone even bothers seeing - I wouldn't know how to do that.  
I don't even think I can group mail everyone following me although some of the ones I follow do sometimes send me a message saying they''re having a 10% sale or something 
And again - I don't know how to do that.

I would have said - look anyone who'll buy something from me this weekend I'll give you 10% off but other than mark down and put that on like 200 listings - one at a time - I don't  see how to do it.

THat would be a nice function though huh - be able to give your own sales - one button click - poof everything is 10% if you buy between now and Friday and have it show up on every one of your listings. Maybe I'll suggest it to Tradesy!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Fullcloset said:


> No I don't follow power sellers on principal or love any of their stuff (even if I do LOVE it I will save it in my bookmark faves rather than give them a Tradesy love) -


 

For the post above mines, I think power sellers get those options.  I only know the potential hearted buyers if they ask me for a discount through emailing. Emailing the coupon to low-ballers is a clever strategy and kind of funny.


----------



## EGBDF

oooh, nice, a general code.
get20
get50
get150


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> Wait - how do you send to potential buyers? Are these people all emailing you asking for a discount or how do you know where to find your potential buyers?
> 
> I know that sounds stupid but really I don't know. I can't even see the people who LOVE one of my items - or - I don't know how to see who it is so I wouldn't be able to contact them and other than put a general message on my profile - which I doubt anyone even bothers seeing - I wouldn't know how to do that.
> I don't even think I can group mail everyone following me although some of the ones I follow do sometimes send me a message saying they''re having a 10% sale or something
> And again - I don't know how to do that.
> 
> I would have said - look anyone who'll buy something from me this weekend I'll give you 10% off but other than mark down and put that on like 200 listings - one at a time - I don't  see how to do it.
> 
> THat would be a nice function though huh - be able to give your own sales - one button click - poof everything is 10% if you buy between now and Friday and have it show up on every one of your listings. Maybe I'll suggest it to Tradesy!



I send this info only to those who asked me for lower prices before in PM 
That is a nice idea though - personal 10% sale. Hope Tradesy will keep it in mind.


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> oooh, nice, a general code.
> get20
> get50
> get150



I wish they announce it earlier. only several hours left


----------



## nicole0612

New sale codes for today GET20/GET50/GET150


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> oooh, nice, a general code.
> get20
> get50
> get150



Thanks! I wish the codes would be placed on the site.  I never get the codes.  My box just gets spammed with bags I don't want to buy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wish they announce it earlier. only several hours left



oh wait, it's 30th! lol. so almost 2 days!


----------



## EGBDF

fashion_victim9 said:


> oh wait, it's 30th! lol. so almost 2 days!


----------



## luv2run41

Does any one remember off hand the max amount of the item you can use the shipping label for? I sold a 2,000 item today and I had selected the shipping label.  Will the package be insured with signature required? I can't find the details about this on Tradesy. Thank you


----------



## fashion_victim9

luv2run41 said:


> Does any one remember off hand the max amount of the item you can use the shipping label for? I sold a 2,000 item today and I had selected the shipping label.  Will the package be insured with signature required? I can't find the details about this on Tradesy. Thank you



as far as I know they've removed any limits recently, so you can ship any items with their labels. if it's available for you, then you can use it
someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## fashion_victim9

luv2run41 said:


> Does any one remember off hand the max amount of the item you can use the shipping label for? I sold a 2,000 item today and I had selected the shipping label.  Will the package be insured with signature required? I can't find the details about this on Tradesy. Thank you



and all the packages are insured with their labels, but only the ones that cost $500+ require signature


----------



## GemsBerry

Now I got email with promos with *Get20/50/150*


----------



## whateve

The coupons don't help me much. I have hardly anything priced over $200. I just raised the price on one item to make it eligible for the coupon!


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> as far as I know they've removed any limits recently, so you can ship any items with their labels. if it's available for you, then you can use it
> someone correct me if I'm wrong



when I chatted with them about two weeks ago, they confirmed that over $500 signature is required, but the person was not sure what was the price limit for their label. I asked if it's above $2K, can I use it? she said no. I asked what is the limit then, she said she's not sure. 
And yes, everything is insured. So I assume as long as Tradesy label works, it can be used.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> when I chatted with them about two weeks ago, they confirmed that over $500 signature is required, but the person was not sure what was the price limit for their label. I asked if it's above $2K, can I use it? she said no. I asked what is the limit then, she said she's not sure.
> And yes, everything is insured. So I assume as long as Tradesy label works, it can be used.


That's what I would assume. If your item is priced above their limits, they wouldn't even give you the option of using their label.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> when I chatted with them about two weeks ago, they confirmed that over $500 signature is required, but the person was not sure what was the price limit for their label. I asked if it's above $2K, can I use it? she said no. I asked what is the limit then, she said she's not sure.
> And yes, everything is insured. So I assume as long as Tradesy label works, it can be used.



I am not sure also lol, but I think I've read about it here recently. about removing the limits. But I've just tried to edit one of my items and put $5000 price - Tradesy label is still available among other shipping options. And it wasn't available on $2500+ before - it was written there in editing page, that I need to use my own labels for the item.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That's what I would assume. If your item is priced above their limits, they wouldn't even give you the option of using their label.



As I said this option is available even for $5000 item - just checked editing one of my listings

it's not like I have any $5000 listings in my closet, but still nice to know


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I've never sold on Tradesy before but I had a buyer contact me on eBay and ask if I'd consider listing the bag there because they have a site credit. I would have to list for a bit more and I've actually thought about listing there before but I never have pulled the trigger. 

Anything important I should know? Or any advice?  Do lots of buyers try to pull the item not received scam? 

How does Tradesy handle SNAD claims?

I'm a long time ebayer...16 years and so far so good.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I sold a 3500 ring and used tradesy label - no problems and yes signature was required!


----------



## Joyjoy7

I've tried creating a listing for 5K and I still get the prompt that Tradesy doesn't cover shipping over 2500??? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is using the app...maybe I'll try on my desktop.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Ok mystery solved! It does work but not on the app for me.


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> I've tried creating a listing for 5K and I still get the prompt that Tradesy doesn't cover shipping over 2500???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369553
> 
> 
> This is using the app...maybe I'll try on my desktop.



Yes, desktop should work. I have items priced above $2K and it allowed me to choose Tradesy labels. they change site settings quite often and probably can't catch up in the app.


----------



## Freak4Coach

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wish they announce it earlier. only several hours left



It's actually good through tomorrow, the 31st.


----------



## luv2run41

Joyjoy7 said:


> I've tried creating a listing for 5K and I still get the prompt that Tradesy doesn't cover shipping over 2500???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369553
> 
> 
> This is using the app...maybe I'll try on my desktop.


 Thank you very much everyone


----------



## nicole0612

I just purchased an item for over $2,000 and the seller sent it with the Tradesy label.


----------



## whateve

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I've never sold on Tradesy before but I had a buyer contact me on eBay and ask if I'd consider listing the bag there because they have a site credit. I would have to list for a bit more and I've actually thought about listing there before but I never have pulled the trigger.
> 
> Anything important I should know? Or any advice?  Do lots of buyers try to pull the item not received scam?
> 
> How does Tradesy handle SNAD claims?
> 
> I'm a long time ebayer...16 years and so far so good.


Actually this is a violation of ebay TOS. Anyone asking you take a sale off ebay is violating ebay's TOS and you would be also if you did it. You both found each other through ebay so they deserve the fees.

If you sell on Tradesy, your shipping charge can be a lot less since Tradesy's shipping label only costs $8.50. There is no "item not received" scam on Tradesy. Once the label has been scanned by the post office, you are protected. Tradesy has their own insurance that covers any loss. 

If there is a SNAD, the customer returns the bag to Tradesy and they decide if the claim is valid. If they decide the customer is right, you get your bag back and Tradesy keeps the money. If they decide the claim isn't valid, you get to keep your money and Tradesy resells the bag themselves. The customer gets a site credit. The customer also gets a site credit for any return that isn't SNAD. They can return for any reason within 4 days.

In my opinion Tradesy is a lot safer for both buyers and sellers than ebay.


----------



## whateve

How do sellers get the same items to appear in the new listings nearly every day? When I sort by "recently listed" I keep seeing the same listings and they already have loves and clean pics so they can't be brand new.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> How do sellers get the same items to appear in the new listings nearly every day? When I sort by "recently listed" I keep seeing the same listings and they already have loves and clean pics so they can't be brand new.



Are they "editing" it every day maybe? That''s the only possibility I can think of ATM.


----------



## CSamoylov

NANI1972 said:


> Are they "editing" it every day maybe? That''s the only possibility I can think of ATM.


A lot of the larger sellers were having issues with visibility and relist their items everyday in hopes of propeling sales.


----------



## EGBDF

CSamoylov said:


> A lot of the larger sellers were having issues with visibility and relist their items everyday in hopes of propeling sales.



Seriously? Problems with visibility?


----------



## CSamoylov

EGBDF said:


> Seriously? Problems with visibility?


Yes previously Bagriculture would listen thousands of items that were drop shipped from Japan and Tradesy actually had them remove quite a few because sellers were getting their items pushed further and further into the que due to large sellers like this. Unfortunately, Tradesy's search isn't the best combine that with being pushed to the bottom it makes sense. It's rumored that Tradesy will be rolling out paid advertising so you can pay to have your item featured.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Are they "editing" it every day maybe? That''s the only possibility I can think of ATM.


When I edit mine, they don't go back in as a new listing usually. Except last night I added a new picture to a listing and made it the primary, then it went to the top. I tried editing another listing by rearranging the pictures and moving a different one into the primary but it didn't make it show up in the new listings. I can't understand how they are doing it. They already have loves so they aren't new listings.


CSamoylov said:


> A lot of the larger sellers were having issues with visibility and relist their items everyday in hopes of propeling sales.


That makes it even more difficult for mine to be seen! They probably have automatic listing systems too. I wonder if Tradesy has something like Ebay's duplicate listing policy. At least on ebay, since most people have a limit on free listings, there aren't many people relisting over and over.


CSamoylov said:


> Yes previously Bagriculture would listen thousands of items that were drop shipped from Japan and Tradesy actually had them remove quite a few because sellers were getting their items pushed further and further into the que due to large sellers like this. Unfortunately, Tradesy's search isn't the best combine that with being pushed to the bottom it makes sense. It's rumored that Tradesy will be rolling out paid advertising so you can pay to have your item featured.


That will kill it for me.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> When I edit mine, they don't go back in as a new listing usually. Except last night I added a new picture to a listing and made it the primary, then it went to the top. I tried editing another listing by rearranging the pictures and moving a different one into the primary but it didn't make it show up in the new listings. I can't understand how they are doing it. They already have loves so they aren't new listings.
> 
> That makes it even more difficult for mine to be seen! They probably have automatic listing systems too. I wonder if Tradesy has something like Ebay's duplicate listing policy. At least on ebay, since most people have a limit on free listings, there aren't many people relisting over and over.
> 
> That will kill it for me.




I think you have to remove the listing then "restore". I had to take a listing down completely for about a week because i left it at my parents and when i restored it I noticed it was back at the top.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I think you have to remove the listing then "restore". I had to take a listing down completely for about a week because i left it at my parents and when i restored it I noticed it was back at the top.


I had that happen the first time I did it, when I took them down to go on vacation. The next time I tried it, they were off for 2 or 3 days but they didn't go back to the top.

ETA: we're going away for a couple of weeks next month. I'm debating whether it would be better to put my shop in vacation mode or to remove all listings so they might go to the top when I relist them.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> ETA: we're going away for a couple of weeks next month. I'm debating whether it would be better to put my shop in vacation mode or to remove all listings so they might go to the top when I relist them.



Me too, now there's Vacation mode, but I'm not sure if it's the best option. and I'm going to re-open/re-list my items 3 days before I come back (now the window to confirm sale is three days).
Have anybody used vacation mode before? can customers still see your items and send you emails when it's on?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> Me too, now there's Vacation mode, but I'm not sure if it's the best option. and I'm going to re-open/re-list my items 5 days before I come back (I guess 5 days is the window to confirm sale).
> 
> Have anybody used vacation mode before? can customers still see your items and send you emails when it's on?




FYI you have 10 days from the day you confirm a sale to ship. I went on a week and a half long vacation and sold a few items - Just be sure to let the buyer know before confirming the sale. I've never had a buyer request that the sale be cancelled because of this, since for me most buyers that need their items urgently reach out before purchasing.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Me too, now there's Vacation mode, but I'm not sure if it's the best option. and I'm going to re-open/re-list my items 5 days before I come back (I guess 5 days is the window to confirm sale).
> 
> Have anybody used vacation mode before? can customers still see your items and send you emails when it's on?




You can still see the items, I just found one I wanted to buy. The option to "put in your cart" is not possible, but otherwise it is the same. The buyer has the option to click on a tab to be sent an email when the seller is back from vacation.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I messed up big time! I sent out 2 orders at the same time and mixed up the addresses. The first buyer alerted me so I alerted the second buyer. What's the best way to handle this? Do they both return their items to Tradesy?


----------



## NANI1972

FYI everybody, I just had a buyer message me to ask why to current code wasn't working, and I looked through my email from Tradesy today and they change the codes! It's now MEM instead of GET!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> You can still see the items, I just found one I wanted to buy. The option to "put in your cart" is not possible, but otherwise it is the same. The buyer has the option to click on a tab to be sent an email when the seller is back from vacation.





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> FYI you have 10 days from the day you confirm a sale to ship. I went on a week and a half long vacation and sold a few items - Just be sure to let the buyer know before confirming the sale. I've never had a buyer request that the sale be cancelled because of this, since for me most buyers that need their items urgently reach out before purchasing.


Thank you, that's awesome! I may not shut down the shop at all, the chance that I get a sale right after I take off is zero, then 7-10 days before I come back should be OK for most buyers. of course I'll let them know the timeframe.


----------



## GemsBerry

AnnaFreud said:


> I messed up big time! I sent out 2 orders at the same time and mixed up the addresses. The first buyer alerted me so I alerted the second buyer. What's the best way to handle this? Do they both return their items to Tradesy?



It happened to me, I asked Tradesy. they said, yes, both customers should return orders to them, both sales will be cancelled, shipped back to you and then buyers can re-purchase. 
I started acting immediately when I found out (from the first buyer), before I heard from Tradesy.. I intercepted the second package with USPS before delivery (it cost me about $12) and forwarded to the correct address. so the only one order was returned and I got paid eventually. but boy it was stressful.


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> FYI everybody, I just had a buyer message me to ask why to current code wasn't working, and I looked through my email from Tradesy today and they change the codes! It's now MEM instead of GET!



So did the GET codes even work at all during the 2 days? I got that email too, a few hours before the code expired.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> So did the GET codes even work at all during the 2 days? I got that email too, a few hours before the code expired.



I don't know, I only recognized it had changed after the buyer messaged me. It's a bit frustrating bc it probably kept potential buyers from purchasing.


----------



## NANI1972

So here I am again..... Third "buyer" within a week that wanted and item for less and when I agreed after three emails *POOF* never to be seen or heard from again. This out of control! STOP wasting my time! If you are NOT going to purchase don't ask! :censor:


----------



## uadjit

NANI1972 said:


> So here I am again..... Third "buyer" within a week that wanted and item for less and when I agreed after three emails *POOF* never to be seen or heard from again. This out of control! STOP wasting my time! If you are NOT going to purchase don't ask! :censor:



You are right about this. Tradesy seems to be especially bad for this. I am usually pretty easy to work with but for the most part I've just given up negotiating on Tradesy. I just set my lowest price and tell people that send me messages that I'm not accepting offers. Period.


----------



## Freak4Coach

NANI1972 said:


> So here I am again..... Third "buyer" within a week that wanted and item for less and when I agreed after three emails *POOF* never to be seen or heard from again. This out of control! STOP wasting my time! If you are NOT going to purchase don't ask! :censor:




I've had the same issues. And the offers are ridiculously low. I don't have the offer option turned on but I'm usually willing to come down a little even though my prices are already fair. I had one gal that lowered the price for then she started asking me tons of questions about the condition. Im pics and descriptions are very detailed so the questions weren't even necessary. I'm the end she didn't buy it. I don't mind going the extra mile but come on.


----------



## Freak4Coach

uadjit said:


> You are right about this. Tradesy seems to be especially bad for this. I am usually pretty easy to work with but for the most part I've just given up negotiating on Tradesy. I just set my lowest price and tell people that send me messages that I'm not accepting offers. Period.




Yes, Tradesy is! I'm going to use your method abd just not negotiate. I think a lot of those are people that want a great deal so they can turn around and resell it anyway.


----------



## uadjit

Freak4Coach said:


> Yes, Tradesy is! I'm going to use your method abd just not negotiate. I think a lot of those are people that want a great deal so they can turn around and resell it anyway.



I get the feeling they just go through a whole bunch of listings and spam people with offers just to see what sticks.


----------



## Freak4Coach

uadjit said:


> I get the feeling they just go through a whole bunch of listings and spam people with offers just to see what sticks.




I think you're right.


----------



## GemsBerry

CSamoylov said:


> Yes previously Bagriculture would listen thousands of items that were drop shipped from Japan and Tradesy actually had them remove quite a few because sellers were getting their items pushed further and further into the que due to large sellers like this. Unfortunately, Tradesy's search isn't the best combine that with being pushed to the bottom it makes sense. It's rumored that Tradesy will be rolling out paid advertising so you can pay to have your item featured.


Drop shipping from Japan? How it's even allowed on Tradesy? can you sell the item that is not in your possession? I don't think it's allowed.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I like the premise of selling on Tradesy.  I noticed a big change for selling on Tradesy in February with buyers and the site.  I don't like the secrecy with the codes. Tradesy must not want many buyers to take advantage of the sale.   I had never gotten the codes emailed to me.  I learned about the codes on this thread from helpful posters. Thanks y&#8217;all!   I am happy to read that Tradesy stopped or slowed down the drop shipment of bags from Japan. That was crazy!  I never imagined that the pro-sellers struggled to get visibility. Maybe they were just greedy.  Tradesy pushed them in the front for placement and chose must of them for their cherry picking sales. Last week, I have noticed the search has improved. Yea!   Yesterday I realized that the buyers that brought from me never asked for a discount or asked weird questions.   So, I will also rely on picking my best price.   I had potential buyers ask for a discount but many of them were not reasonable.  I learned to tell buyers that I take offers that were reasonable to my asking price after noticing disappointment from a buyer&#8217;s much reduced offer.   I repeat that phrase with all buyers and the unreasonable always peacefully left.   It seemed to me that most of those buyers all of a sudden sprung out of nowhere after Christmas.    I have noticed sellers getting those buyers on EBay too. More of the sellers that sell what I sell now write their stipulations towards offers that just cracked me up. They eventually got their reasonable offer or asking price.  Their stipulations revealed that we got some of the same unreasonable offers.   It is nice to read all of you guys experiences.  We are all in this together.  Our experiences mirror each other a lot.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

As far as offers go - if i get a reasonable one I lower the price and let the buyer know that it will be for 24 hours only. after 24 hours or so I return the item to the original price and tell them basically that they said their chance and price is firm. Today I listed a brand new LV wallet and figured i would try to at least break even (so my sales price was slightly higher then retail, just to start) and the buyer asked me why I am selling the item above retail? ..... I just ignored it


----------



## uadjit

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> As far as offers go - if i get a reasonable one I lower the price and let the buyer know that it will be for 24 hours only. after 24 hours or so I return the item to the original price and tell them basically that they said their chance and price is firm. Today I listed a brand new LV wallet and figured i would try to at least break even (so my sales price was slightly higher then retail, just to start) and the buyer asked me why I am selling the item above retail? ..... I just ignored it



That's funny. I had someone ask my how I could sell a brand new bag _below _retail.


----------



## jmc3007

NANI1972 said:


> I don't know, I only recognized it had changed after the buyer messaged me. It's a bit frustrating bc it probably kept potential buyers from purchasing.


the GET codes did work for me when I tested it out after seeing the email with MEM coupons instead.  never test the latter so can't tell you if it worked or was just a sloppy error on their part.

re offers, my experience isn't too bad I have to admit, but tbh I don't pay much attention to those low ball offers anyway.  I always respond "no, thanks for stopping by".  I would say that 8-9 out of 10 sales I make, buyers pay the listed price without any back and forth involved.  this morning after coupons expired I had a buyer who asked for 50 off cuz she missed the sale, and I can understand why since the codes weren't on the front page, so I lowered and she purchased them within 5 min.  

I've learned to not be sensitive or reactive to people's offers, or at least I don't write back with snarky comments like I would internalize in my head LOL.  it's best to not engage I find.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> As far as offers go - if i get a reasonable one I lower the price and let the buyer know that it will be for 24 hours only. after 24 hours or so I return the item to the original price and tell them basically that they said their chance and price is firm. Today I listed a brand new LV wallet and figured i would try to at least break even (so my sales price was slightly higher then retail, just to start) and the buyer asked me why I am selling the item above retail? ..... I just ignored it


I had one tell me she had bought the same bag in 1990 for $90. And your point is?


----------



## GemsBerry

Re vacation mode. I emailed Tradesy they said items won't appear in search when it's ON. then we have 3 days to confirm sale and 10 days to ship, which makes it 13 days in total, just right for my two-weeks vacation. I don't need to use vacation mode,  just let customers know about shipping dates.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Re vacation mode. I emailed Tradesy they said items won't appear in search when it's ON. then we have 3 days to confirm sale and 10 days to ship, which makes it 13 days in total, just right for my two-weeks vacation. I don't need to use vacation mode,  just let customers know about shipping dates.




Tradesy is wrong about items not appearing in the search when the seller is in vacation mode, or maybe this is meant to be the case but there is a glitch (big surprise!). Just yesterday I did a big search for a specific item and turned up the one I wanted most, but the seller was in vacation mode, so I clicked the option to email me when they return from vacation.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Tradesy is wrong about items not appearing in the search when the seller is in vacation mode, or maybe this is meant to be the case but there is a glitch (big surprise!). Just yesterday I did a big search for a specific item and turned up the one I wanted most, but the seller was in vacation mode, so I clicked the option to email me when they return from vacation.



haha, maybe it's meant to be but anything related to Tradesy search doesn't seem to work properly.


----------



## BeenBurned

Is this allowed per Tradesy's rules? 

Does Tradesy charge a FVF on the full amoiunt of payment (including shipping) or just on the price of the item? 


There may be a lot more of this going on but this is the seller I've checked:

*Natalie Q. 
*

*@nq3*

Michael Kors bag for $1.00 plus $174.00 shipping. 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...e-messenger-bag-brown-15592696/?tref=category


Nine West shoes for $1.00 plus $64 shipping:
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/nine-...date-night-black-sandals-5030440/?tref=closet


BCBG MaxAzria dress for $1 plus $94 shipping:
https://www.tradesy.com/dresses/bcbgmaxazria-strapless-dress-multicolor-14967415/?tref=closet


Coach bag for $1 plus $204 shipping:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-preppy-trendy-classic-shoulder-bag-tan-4940422/?tref=closet


Just about every one of this seller's 317 items have $1 prices with excessive shipping.





Will Tradesy respond to reports of this nonsense?


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> Is this allowed per Tradesy's rules?
> 
> Does Tradesy charge a FVF on the full amoiunt of payment (including shipping) or just on the price of the item?
> 
> 
> There may be a lot more of this going on but this is the seller I've checked:
> 
> *Natalie Q.
> *
> 
> *@nq3*
> 
> Michael Kors bag for $1.00 plus $174.00 shipping.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...e-messenger-bag-brown-15592696/?tref=category
> 
> 
> Nine West shoes for $1.00 plus $64 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/nine-...date-night-black-sandals-5030440/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> BCBG MaxAzria dress for $1 plus $94 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/dresses/bcbgmaxazria-strapless-dress-multicolor-14967415/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> Coach bag for $1 plus $204 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-preppy-trendy-classic-shoulder-bag-tan-4940422/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> Just about every one of this seller's 317 items have $1 prices with excessive shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Tradesy respond to reports of this nonsense?



They charge FVF on both the listing price and shipping so listing it like this makes no difference. 

I don't know if Tradesy would do anything if these listings get reported.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Is this allowed per Tradesy's rules?
> 
> Does Tradesy charge a FVF on the full amoiunt of payment (including shipping) or just on the price of the item?
> 
> 
> There may be a lot more of this going on but this is the seller I've checked:
> 
> *Natalie Q.
> *
> *@nq3*
> 
> Michael Kors bag for $1.00 plus $174.00 shipping.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...e-messenger-bag-brown-15592696/?tref=category
> 
> 
> Nine West shoes for $1.00 plus $64 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/nine-...date-night-black-sandals-5030440/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> BCBG MaxAzria dress for $1 plus $94 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/dresses/bcbgmaxazria-strapless-dress-multicolor-14967415/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> Coach bag for $1 plus $204 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-preppy-trendy-classic-shoulder-bag-tan-4940422/?tref=closet
> 
> Just about every one of this seller's 317 items have $1 prices with excessive shipping.
> 
> Will Tradesy respond to reports of this nonsense?



Sheesh! it's pervasive! There are many of these types of listings. 

Seller isis sold this for $5 with $155 shipping: 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-tote-bag-brown-1697044/?tref=category


seller Kimberly Hargrave sold Brighton for $1 with $65 shipping. 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/brighton-shoulder-bag-blackbrown-15846952/?tref=category


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> They charge FVF on both the listing price and shipping so listing it like this makes no difference.
> 
> I don't know if Tradesy would do anything if these listings get reported.


If that's the case, the sellers are going to be pretty shocked when they see their invoices.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> If that's the case, the sellers are going to be pretty shocked when they see their invoices.



Here's the funny thing, when you make your listing, Tradesy SHOWS you how much you'll make if your listing sells. There shouldn't be any surprises so not sure why people are listing it like this.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> They charge FVF on both the listing price and shipping so listing it like this makes no difference.
> 
> I don't know if Tradesy would do anything if these listings get reported.


I think you're incorrect. I just listed an item and according to the fees shown, it only showed the expected fee based on the selling price, NOT including the $8.50 shipping. 

So those sellers know exactly what they're doing!


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh! it's pervasive! There are many of these types of listings.
> 
> Seller isis sold this for $5 with $155 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-tote-bag-brown-1697044/?tref=category
> 
> 
> seller Kimberly Hargrave sold Brighton for $1 with $65 shipping.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/brighton-shoulder-bag-blackbrown-15846952/?tref=category


maybe it has to do something with returns? if the buyer returns an item with a SNAD claim she would only get $1 back, not shipping.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Is this allowed per Tradesy's rules?
> 
> Does Tradesy charge a FVF on the full amoiunt of payment (including shipping) or just on the price of the item?
> 
> 
> There may be a lot more of this going on but this is the seller I've checked:
> 
> *Natalie Q.
> *
> 
> *@nq3*
> 
> Michael Kors bag for $1.00 plus $174.00 shipping.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...e-messenger-bag-brown-15592696/?tref=category
> 
> 
> Nine West shoes for $1.00 plus $64 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/nine-...date-night-black-sandals-5030440/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> BCBG MaxAzria dress for $1 plus $94 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/dresses/bcbgmaxazria-strapless-dress-multicolor-14967415/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> Coach bag for $1 plus $204 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-preppy-trendy-classic-shoulder-bag-tan-4940422/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> Just about every one of this seller's 317 items have $1 prices with excessive shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Tradesy respond to reports of this nonsense?





BeenBurned said:


> I think you're incorrect. I just listed an item and according to the fees shown, it only showed the expected fee based on the selling price, NOT including the $8.50 shipping.
> 
> So those sellers know exactly what they're doing!


If you set up a listing saying you are going to use your own postage, then the fee is charged on the entire price, including your shipping charge. If you use Tradesy's label or shipping kit, your fees are calculated on your item price, shipping charge excluded, since that money goes directly to Tradesy. Using Tradesy's label only costs $8.50 and the highest shipping kit cost is $35. 

So, anyone who is charging $155 for shipping has chosen the option to use their own postage and is paying fees on the entire amount.

ETA: Natalie Q says in her shop description that she'll sell it to you cheaper on Mercari. There is no way to report a shop, just an item, so I doubt Tradesy will do anything about it, but that has to be against their TOS. She also says she'll lower shipping costs!


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> maybe it has to do something with returns? if the buyer returns an item with a SNAD claim she would only get $1 back, not shipping.



I would imagine Tradesy isn't going to let you get away with too many SNAD claims before they kick you off. Do they refund you your original shipping cost if you lose a SNAD case?

I wonder if they are trying to manipulate the search. Now that Tradesy has separated out shipping charges, these lower priced items will go to the top in a search sorted by lowest price. I wish they would go back to only showing the total price. With it the way it is now, I avoid items that have a shipping cost over $8.50.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I would imagine Tradesy isn't going to let you get away with too many SNAD claims before they kick you off. Do they refund you your original shipping cost if you lose a SNAD case?
> 
> I wonder if they are trying to manipulate the search. Now that Tradesy has separated out shipping charges, these lower priced items will go to the top in a search sorted by lowest price. I wish they would go back to only showing the total price. With it the way it is now, I avoid items that have a shipping cost over $8.50.



I really wish Tradesy would go back to displaying the total price of items. And the seller's name underneath too.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> If you set up a listing saying you are going to use your own postage, then the fee is charged on the entire price, including your shipping charge. If you use Tradesy's label or shipping kit, your fees are calculated on your item price, shipping charge excluded, since that money goes directly to Tradesy. Using Tradesy's label only costs $8.50 and the highest shipping kit cost is $35.
> 
> So, anyone who is charging $155 for shipping has chosen the option to use their own postage and is paying fees on the entire amount.
> 
> ETA: Natalie Q says in her shop description that she'll sell it to you cheaper on Mercari. There is no way to report a shop, just an item, so I doubt Tradesy will do anything about it, but that has to be against their TOS. She also says she'll lower shipping costs!


OKay, thank you! Now I understand. 

I'm "testing"  whether I like Tradesy and for my listing, I did choose Tradesy's label. So that explains why I'm going to be charged just on the item price. 




whateve said:


> I wonder if they are trying to manipulate the search. Now that Tradesy has separated out shipping charges, these lower priced items will go to the top in a search sorted by lowest price. I wish they would go back to only showing the total price..


I bet that's what she's doing. I'd found a Facebook that made a comment about this tactic being done on Tradesy so I went to Tradesy and searched by lowest price.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Is this allowed per Tradesy's rules?
> 
> Does Tradesy charge a FVF on the full amoiunt of payment (including shipping) or just on the price of the item?
> 
> 
> There may be a lot more of this going on but this is the seller I've checked:
> 
> *Natalie Q.
> *
> 
> *@nq3*
> 
> Michael Kors bag for $1.00 plus $174.00 shipping.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...e-messenger-bag-brown-15592696/?tref=category
> 
> 
> Nine West shoes for $1.00 plus $64 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/nine-...date-night-black-sandals-5030440/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> BCBG MaxAzria dress for $1 plus $94 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/dresses/bcbgmaxazria-strapless-dress-multicolor-14967415/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> Coach bag for $1 plus $204 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-preppy-trendy-classic-shoulder-bag-tan-4940422/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> Just about every one of this seller's 317 items have $1 prices with excessive shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Tradesy respond to reports of this nonsense?



wow, one of her bags has $234 shipping.


----------



## paula3boys

BeenBurned said:


> Is this allowed per Tradesy's rules?
> 
> Does Tradesy charge a FVF on the full amoiunt of payment (including shipping) or just on the price of the item?
> 
> There may be a lot more of this going on but this is the seller I've checked:
> 
> *Natalie Q.
> *
> 
> *@nq3*
> 
> Michael Kors bag for $1.00 plus $174.00 shipping.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...e-messenger-bag-brown-15592696/?tref=category
> 
> Nine West shoes for $1.00 plus $64 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/nine-...date-night-black-sandals-5030440/?tref=closet
> 
> BCBG MaxAzria dress for $1 plus $94 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/dresses/bcbgmaxazria-strapless-dress-multicolor-14967415/?tref=closet
> 
> Coach bag for $1 plus $204 shipping:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-preppy-trendy-classic-shoulder-bag-tan-4940422/?tref=closet
> 
> Just about every one of this seller's 317 items have $1 prices with excessive shipping.
> 
> Will Tradesy respond to reports of this nonsense?






ThisVNchick said:


> They charge FVF on both the listing price and shipping so listing it like this makes no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Tradesy would do anything if these listings get reported.




Seems like this screws the buyer as far as site credit if they return the item.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> If you set up a listing saying you are going to use your own postage, then the fee is charged on the entire price, including your shipping charge. If you use Tradesy's label or shipping kit, your fees are calculated on your item price, shipping charge excluded, since that money goes directly to Tradesy. Using Tradesy's label only costs $8.50 and the highest shipping kit cost is $35.
> 
> So, anyone who is charging $155 for shipping has chosen the option to use their own postage and is paying fees on the entire amount.
> 
> ETA: Natalie Q says in her shop description that she'll sell it to you cheaper on Mercari. There is no way to report a shop, just an item, so I doubt Tradesy will do anything about it, but that has to be against their TOS. She also says she'll lower shipping costs!




That's definitely against their TOS. You'd have to call or contact them by email or chat to report this


----------



## AnnaFreud

Is anyone having problems with the quality of their pictures in posting? My pics are either really blurry and grainy or cut off or both! I'm using the app.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

AnnaFreud said:


> Is anyone having problems with the quality of their pictures in posting? My pics are either really blurry and grainy or cut off or both! I'm using the app.




In my one year of selling on tradesy the app never worked for me as far as uploading the pictures with good quality.... its really annoying. My co worker said that its a connection issue? She said when shes connected to wifi her photos upload perfectly. I havent tried since the latest update so i'll have to give a whirl


----------



## kateincali

AnnaFreud said:


> Is anyone having problems with the quality of their pictures in posting? My pics are either really blurry and grainy or cut off or both! I'm using the app.




I've been having the same problem for the last few weeks (I have an iPhone)

I tried reinstalling and now the app won't  even download. I can download other apps just fine so I don't get it.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> Seems like this screws the buyer as far as site credit if they return the item.


I don't think that is true. The buyer still gets site credit for the entire purchase amount, less any coupons.


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> In my one year of selling on tradesy the app never worked for me as far as uploading the pictures with good quality.... its really annoying. My co worker said that its a connection issue? She said when shes connected to wifi her photos upload perfectly. I havent tried since the latest update so i'll have to give a whirl




They always load well for me, but I do use a fast wifi connection. I use the app only.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> OKay, thank you! Now I understand.
> 
> I'm "testing"  whether I like Tradesy and for my listing, I did choose Tradesy's label. So that explains why I'm going to be charged just on the item price.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that's what she's doing. I'd found a Facebook that made a comment about this tactic being done on Tradesy so I went to Tradesy and searched by lowest price.




I think it discourages sales though, especially when Tradesy does the version where the price with shipping is only shown once you try to buy the item. I once was about to buy a jacket for $100, then I saw the shipping was $350 or something crazy. No way!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hello Good Evening to all,

Is anyone else experiencing a slight delay with the "pending delivery date?"  Both of my 2 sales were delivered earlier today and it's still showing up as not delivered hours later.


----------



## EGBDF

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hello Good Evening to all,
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing a slight delay with the "pending delivery date?"  Both of my 2 sales were delivered earlier today and it's still showing up as not delivered hours later.



Sometimes it takes mine a few hours.


----------



## jmc3007

AnnaFreud said:


> Is anyone having problems with the quality of their pictures in posting? My pics are either really blurry and grainy or cut off or both! I'm using the app.


I always use the full site even when on iPhone or iPad for this reason.  the app doesn't upload the pics at hi rez and they crop the images.  I use the app for just about everything else except to create listings.  I see listings with blurry or oddly sized pics all the time, not sure if the sellers never check their listings when done or what, otherwise they should see the problems.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

EGBDF said:


> Sometimes it takes mine a few hours.



Thank you so much for your quick response and help I feel a little bit better. As I was just worried since it's been about 7 hours plus with the pending delivery still on. But thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> I always use the full site even when on iPhone or iPad for this reason.  the app doesn't upload the pics at hi rez and they crop the images.  I use the app for just about everything else except to create listings.  I see listings with blurry or oddly sized pics all the time, not sure if the sellers never check their listings when done or what, otherwise they should see the problems.




I wonder if they only view their listings on the app maybe it doesn't show the weird images. I only use the app for listings, and the photos usually come out fine, but I have needed to go into the main site to view & remove some ugly photos in some instances.


----------



## AnnaFreud

faith_ann said:


> I've been having the same problem for the last few weeks (I have an iPhone)
> 
> I tried reinstalling and now the app won't  even download. I can download other apps just fine so I don't get it.







jmc3007 said:


> I always use the full site even when on iPhone or iPad for this reason.  the app doesn't upload the pics at hi rez and they crop the images.  I use the app for just about everything else except to create listings.  I see listings with blurry or oddly sized pics all the time, not sure if the sellers never check their listings when done or what, otherwise they should see the problems.




I used the full site on my phone and edited the pictures. They are much better now. Thanks to everyone that replied!


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## vfab

Hello. What does the waitlist feature do?


----------



## nicole0612

vfab said:


> Hello. What does the waitlist feature do?




I think that is the feature which emails you if the item comes back in stock (i.e. Is returned).


----------



## vfab

nicole0612 said:


> I think that is the feature which emails you if the item comes back in stock (i.e. Is returned).


 
Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

When a seller is editing a listing, does it show as reserved? I am trying to buy an item and the seller just changed the shipping to the $8.50 and now it says reserved.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> When a seller is editing a listing, does it show as reserved? I am trying to buy an item and the seller just changed the shipping to the $8.50 and now it says reserved.




Ok, it looks like the answer is yes


----------



## EGBDF

I am not a business seller...I noticed a random item in my closet is on sale, paid by Tradesy. But when I click on it, it's not on sale. I guess it's a glitch.
I'm seeing other items that are 'on sale' but when I click on them, they aren't on sale.


----------



## AngieBaby15

I don't usually have much problem selling on Tradesy and I think the only time I had to call them was a very long time ago. Today, I tried to contact them due to a delivery problem with one of my items. 

I tried the chat option - no one ever came on.
I called Tradesy, the recording machine told me, " You are currently caller number 43 and the waiting time is 27 minutes."

Tradesy, may be it's time for you to hire more people!


----------



## Freak4Coach

EGBDF said:


> I am not a business seller...I noticed a random item in my closet is on sale, paid by Tradesy. But when I click on it, it's not on sale. I guess it's a glitch.
> I'm seeing other items that are 'on sale' but when I click on them, they aren't on sale.




I have random ones on sale too but mine are actually on sale when I click on mine.


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> I am not a business seller...I noticed a random item in my closet is on sale, paid by Tradesy. But when I click on it, it's not on sale. I guess it's a glitch.
> I'm seeing other items that are 'on sale' but when I click on them, they aren't on sale.



I have a couple Louis Vuitton items in my closet on 10% sale, paid by Tradesy, but when I searched for LV items, I noticed some people's items are on sale and some aren't. Really strange to me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AnnaFreud said:


> I messed up big time! I sent out 2 orders at the same time and mixed up the addresses. The first buyer alerted me so I alerted the second buyer. What's the best way to handle this? Do they both return their items to Tradesy?



I once sent 2 pairs of shoes to the same buyer by mistake (one she bought and another one by mistake). Guess what she did right after she received them? She listed the second pair on Tradesy as if that was a present from me, $500 pair of CL!

I managed to make her ship the second pair to the right address using free label only when Tradesy team stepped in.


----------



## AnnaFreud

fashion_victim9 said:


> I once sent 2 pairs of shoes to the same buyer by mistake (one she bought and another one by mistake). Guess what she did right after she received them? She listed the second pair on Tradesy as if that was a present from me, $500 pair of CL!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to make her ship the second pair to the right address using free label only when Tradesy team stepped in.




Wow!!! Talk about taking advantage of the situation. I'm still waiting for both buyers to ship their items back to Tradesy and for Tradesy to ship them back to me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Do you think it's allowed on Tradesy to resell items using seller's pictures and description?
I know Tradesy does it to sell the items that were returned to them, and it's ok.

But some of my buyers sell my items twice more expensive using all my pictures and text. I don't feel comfy with it. I think it's not fair, at least care to make your own pictures if you want to make money on me. I reported such listings a couple of times, but with no results.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow!!! Talk about taking advantage of the situation. I'm still waiting for both buyers to ship their items back to Tradesy and for Tradesy to ship them back to me.



it was 2 - 3 months ago, and Tradesy just sent free label to those buyer, with another buyer's address, so the shoes didn't have to be returned to their office and I didn't cancel that sale. Maybe rules changed since then, or maybe my situation wasn't ordinary.


----------



## AnnaFreud

fashion_victim9 said:


> it was 2 - 3 months ago, and Tradesy just sent free label to those buyer, with another buyer's address, so the shoes didn't have to be returned to their office and I didn't cancel that sale. Maybe rules changed since then, or maybe my situation wasn't ordinary.




I wonder if they could do that for me. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## EGBDF

fashion_victim9 said:


> Do you think it's allowed on Tradesy to resell items using seller's pictures and description?
> I know Tradesy does it to sell the items that were returned to them, and it's ok.
> 
> But some of my buyers sell my items twice more expensive using all my pictures and text. I don't feel comfy with it. I think it's not fair, at least care to make your own pictures if you want to make money on me. I reported such listings a couple of times, but with no results.



Yes, it's allowed. I think they seem to encourage it with their 'relist' button. It's in their TOS somewhere.


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> Yes, it's allowed. I think they seem to encourage it with their 'relist' button. It's in their TOS somewhere.



i still don't like it


----------



## fashion_victim9

AnnaFreud said:


> I wonder if they could do that for me. Thanks for the idea!



they could at least send your items to the right address from their office. Very complicated and illogical logistics maybe they could do it if you ask?


----------



## fashion_victim9

and also a piece of advice based on my recent experience, that might help to someone. I had one return a couple of weeks ago. The reason was "It's a different size than listed" (that is not true, I think the shoes just didn't fit and buyer tried to have refund using such a reason). 

When Tradesy Returns Team received the shoes, they wrote me a letter that they refunded money to the seller and that I should had pictured some specific moments and should had described some defects (and there was nothing in common with the reason for return that buyer mentioned). But the fact was that I did all this, made all the detailed pics and description and I didn't agree with their decision. 

The problem is that they ship the item back so fast (same or next day), and this department is only available by e-mail. And before you manage to get the answer, the item is already shipped and the moment's gone. 

So I called to support and it didn't work, they refused to transfer my call to returns. But when I used online chat, a girl there helped me a lot and passed all the info to the right person, so they paused shipment and I got my answer the next day, that I am right and my money is returned to me. 

So if you're in a situation like this, use chat and ask them to give all the urgent info to those department right away before it's too late and before your item is returned. Don't wait for the answer by e-mail.


----------



## ledobe

jmc3007 said:


> I always use the full site even when on iPhone or iPad for this reason.  the app doesn't upload the pics at hi rez and they crop the images.  I use the app for just about everything else except to create listings.  I see listings with blurry or oddly sized pics all the time, not sure if the sellers never check their listings when done or what, otherwise they should see the problems.



Just asking generally-has anyone here contacted about this?  This is kind of a big deal.  I had noticed it on other listings but hadn't listed anything new in awhile and it's pretty annoying to have to redo listings.  It must have been going on for awhile because I had noticed a lot of badly cropped images and wondered how people could post such bad photos...and now I'm one of them! 

Just curious if anyone has gotten any feedback.  Surely they must know.  I don't know why they are constantly fixing what's not broken.


----------



## jmc3007

ledobe said:


> Just asking generally-has anyone here contacted about this?  This is kind of a big deal.  I had noticed it on other listings but hadn't listed anything new in awhile and it's pretty annoying to have to redo listings.  It must have been going on for awhile because I had noticed a lot of badly cropped images and wondered how people could post such bad photos...and now I'm one of them!
> 
> Just curious if anyone has gotten any feedback.  Surely they must know.  I don't know why they are constantly fixing what's not broken.


I didn't email their tech support to troubleshoot these quirks.... the problem is, the app used to work fantastically then one day it stopped after they released an upgrade.  who knows the next version might be just around the corner and it'll be working smoothly again.  it's been like this for a few months now but I can't be bothered enough to write in, it's easier to find a workaround solution on my own.  yeah, I'm constantly switching back and forth between desktop and app but it still sure beats having to migrate to eBay hahaha!


----------



## Freak4Coach

fashion_victim9 said:


> Do you think it's allowed on Tradesy to resell items using seller's pictures and description?
> I know Tradesy does it to sell the items that were returned to them, and it's ok.
> 
> But some of my buyers sell my items twice more expensive using all my pictures and text. I don't feel comfy with it. I think it's not fair, at least care to make your own pictures if you want to make money on me. I reported such listings a couple of times, but with no results.




Yes it is ok with them. It recently happened to me. The Tradesy rep said its in the terms of selling. The new seller just has to be sure the pictures and description accurately represent the item. 

And apparently it's also ok to have multiple Tradesy accounts as well.


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> Yes it is ok with them. It recently happened to me. The Tradesy rep said its in the terms of selling. The new seller just has to be sure the pictures and description accurately represent the item.
> 
> And apparently it's also ok to have multiple Tradesy accounts as well.


Then you can favorite your own items!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

fashion_victim9 said:


> Do you think it's allowed on Tradesy to resell items using seller's pictures and description?
> I know Tradesy does it to sell the items that were returned to them, and it's ok.
> 
> But some of my buyers sell my items twice more expensive using all my pictures and text. I don't feel comfy with it. I think it's not fair, at least care to make your own pictures if you want to make money on me. I reported such listings a couple of times, but with no results.




Look at it this way. At least the buyer didn't come up with some "not as described" excuse and try to return the item which would cause a long delay in your funds or in some cases the item could even be returned to you. Keep in mind that for buyer to even break even they have to sell the item higher due to tradesy fees. 

If someone is trying to resell your item for significant profit then I guess it's just something to live with! Again in my eyes this hardly bothers me. I would much much rather have my photos and listings reposted then send an item to a customer, have a not as described case open for 2-3 weeks, then had Tradesy possibly side with the buyer, its practically a month long process.


----------



## Prettyn

it's been really slow on Tradesy , my LV are on sale. My items are priced to sell, still no bites.


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> it's been really slow on Tradesy , my LV are on sale. My items are priced to sell, still no bites.


Yes, for me too. The other day I had an item on sale with 18 loves and two more people loved it during the day, and it was in the first or second page sorted by relevance, so I know plenty of people saw it and liked it. I thought for sure it would sell. The first day it was listed someone offered me 75% of my asking price and I didn't accept it since I had just listed it. 

I haven't made a sale anywhere in June.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> Yes, for me too. The other day I had an item on sale with 18 loves and two more people loved it during the day, and it was in the first or second page sorted by relevance, so I know plenty of people saw it and liked it. I thought for sure it would sell. The first day it was listed someone offered me 75% of my asking price and I didn't accept it since I had just listed it.
> 
> I haven't made a sale anywhere in June.


Let's hope we get a sale tonight!!


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> Then you can favorite your own items!



Exactly!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Prettyn said:


> it's been really slow on Tradesy , my LV are on sale. My items are priced to sell, still no bites.



i was lucky yesterday with LV and sold off my two alma bb's. i'm sorry you didn't have luck. the LV sale caught me totally by surprise. i love the tradesy flash sales and discounts. i wish they had more!! i prefer designers going on sale at 10% to the $200 and etc. coupons.


----------



## Prettyn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i was lucky yesterday with LV and sold off my two alma bb's. i'm sorry you didn't have luck. the LV sale caught me totally by surprise. i love the tradesy flash sales and discounts. i wish they had more!! i prefer designers going on sale at 10% to the $200 and etc. coupons.


Congrats on your sales! Guess what , while I wAs sleeping  someone bought one of my LV items.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Prettyn said:


> Congrats on your sales! Guess what , while I wAs sleeping  someone bought one of my LV items.



 congrats... it's a great feeling!


----------



## rhlewis

Prettyn said:


> it's been really slow on Tradesy , my LV are on sale. My items are priced to sell, still no bites.




Yes it has! [emoji17]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Freak4Coach said:


> Yes it is ok with them. It recently happened to me. The Tradesy rep said its in the terms of selling. The new seller just has to be sure the pictures and description accurately represent the item.
> 
> And apparently it's also ok to have multiple Tradesy accounts as well.



Tradesy will close all of your accounts if they find out. Someone posted it happened to them a few weeks ago.


----------



## Freak4Coach

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Tradesy will close all of your accounts if they find out. Someone posted it happened to them a few weeks ago.



The person I'm referring to still has both accounts and they're still actively selling. The rep I spoke to wasn't too concerned about it. Just another example of how inconsistent Tradesy is I guess.


----------



## new.old.bag

To update on my Tradesy situation where a buyer claimed that an item was not authentic, Tradesy released the funds after about a week. They did not send me any updates, just released the funds eventually & I saw when I logged in. They said the buyer had until June 5 to return the item, and that's the day the funds were released, so I don't know if the buyer never sent it back or if they authenticated it. Anyway, it was a pain but I got my money.


----------



## BeenBurned

new.old.bag said:


> To update on my Tradesy situation where a buyer claimed that an item was not authentic, Tradesy released the funds after about a week. They did not send me any updates, just released the funds eventually & I saw when I logged in. They said the buyer had until June 5 to return the item, and that's the day the funds were released, so I don't know if the buyer never sent it back or if they authenticated it. Anyway, it was a pain but I got my money.


Glad for the good news. Too bad you don't know the actual reason you won the case.


----------



## paula3boys

My Tradesy account shows I sold an item (took it out of my "closet" and says sold), but it does not let me confirm the sale and it does not show up on my list of sales. This is bizarre. Has this happened to anyone else? What should I do?


----------



## nicole0612

paula3boys said:


> My Tradesy account shows I sold an item (took it out of my "closet" and says sold), but it does not let me confirm the sale and it does not show up on my list of sales. This is bizarre. Has this happened to anyone else? What should I do?




This happens to me all of the time. There is a few hour lag time between the sale and when Tradesy notifies you of the sale. You just have to wait until tomorrow morning. No worries! Of this happens during their CS hours, you can call them and they will expedite the process.


----------



## Freak4Coach

paula3boys said:


> My Tradesy account shows I sold an item (took it out of my "closet" and says sold), but it does not let me confirm the sale and it does not show up on my list of sales. This is bizarre. Has this happened to anyone else? What should I do?



It's happened to me. It was a new buyer that Tradesy needed to confirm/authenticate. It should allow you to confirm tomorrow after Tradesy has ok'd the buyer.


----------



## paula3boys

nicole0612 said:


> This happens to me all of the time. There is a few hour lag time between the sale and when Tradesy notifies you of the sale. You just have to wait until tomorrow morning. No worries! Of this happens during their CS hours, you can call them and they will expedite the process.





Freak4Coach said:


> It's happened to me. It was a new buyer that Tradesy needed to confirm/authenticate. It should allow you to confirm tomorrow after Tradesy has ok'd the buyer.



Thanks ladies! I never had this happened in my 35 other sales so thought it was strange. The only reason I saw it is because I went to edit another item and saw one of my "featured" items was no longer featured or showing as an active listing then I saw that it said sold even though I can't confirm it. I hope the sale goes through!


----------



## Prettyn

paula3boys said:


> Thanks ladies! I never had this happened in my 35 other sales so thought it was strange. The only reason I saw it is because I went to edit another item and saw one of my "featured" items was no longer featured or showing as an active listing then I saw that it said sold even though I can't confirm it. I hope the sale goes through!


It happens every time with me. Give it a few hours and you will get a email to confirm.


----------



## paula3boys

Prettyn said:


> It happens every time with me. Give it a few hours and you will get a email to confirm.



Thanks. Still hasn't updated so I am on hold with Tradesy. Of course while I am on hold (forever) a second item is now showing as this same status!


----------



## Freak4Coach

paula3boys said:


> Thanks. Still hasn't updated so I am on hold with Tradesy. Of course while I am on hold (forever) a second item is now showing as this same status!




I think it's probably an issue on the buyer's end. Is it the same buyer?
You don't need to wait for the email to confirm sales so that isn't the reason it's held up. Interested in hearing what Tradesy says.


----------



## Prettyn

paula3boys said:


> Thanks. Still hasn't updated so I am on hold with Tradesy. Of course while I am on hold (forever) a second item is now showing as this same status!


Hope it worked out for you!


----------



## Joyjoy7

New policy at Tradesy effective June 1st...I rarely have had returns in 2 years...but today I received an email stating that a buyer requested a return. I just hung up with Tradesy, they said there was nothing wrong stated by the buyer just that it wasn't the style she wanted. Previously the policy was to give the buyer site credit and to release the funds to the seller in 96 hrs unless it was not as described, which this wasn't. So Tradesy just told me the reason I received an email saying the funds will be held is now every item that has a return requested, regardless of the reason, will result in a funds hold." "When the returned item is received, the in house authentication team will authenticate or ***************** will" upon the outcome, if deemed inauthentic, the item will be returned. Ugh! I know of 8 counterfeit items in Tradesy closets, Penny Lane, Abbey R. And Strawberry fields. They've all been returns and all are fake! I've reported them, called Tradesy about them but the were never removed (all Chanel items and obvious fakes) I had my item authenticated by Etinceler. They told me no other authentications will be accepted. So even if it's 100% deemed authentic by another authenticator, Tradesy will only accept their in house and *****************. Ugh so so sad. And there will be no email stating this new policy, it's just (supposedly) happening on EVERY requested return......my other concern is that they still give the buyer site credit, return items to sellers, and Tradesy keeps the cash!! This seems like a scam....


----------



## paula3boys

Freak4Coach said:


> I think it's probably an issue on the buyer's end. Is it the same buyer?
> You don't need to wait for the email to confirm sales so that isn't the reason it's held up. Interested in hearing what Tradesy says.




They said their team looks at all sales to make sure no fraud is possible or if more information needed then push through to ask sellers to confirm. The team only works weekdays. I've never heard this and have had sales go just fine on weekends. 

Two different buyers btw


----------



## uadjit

paula3boys said:


> They said their team looks at all sales to make sure no fraud is possible or if more information needed then push through to ask sellers to confirm. The team only works weekdays. I've never heard this and have had sales go just fine on weekends.
> 
> Two different buyers btw



I just had a sale go through with no delay yesterday. I'm thinking they have to manually clear sales that the automatic system flags as suspicious.


----------



## Freak4Coach

paula3boys said:


> They said their team looks at all sales to make sure no fraud is possible or if more information needed then push through to ask sellers to confirm. The team only works weekdays. I've never heard this and have had sales go just fine on weekends.
> 
> Two different buyers btw





uadjit said:


> I just had a sale go through with no delay yesterday. I'm thinking they have to manually clear sales that the automatic system flags as suspicious.



I've only had one sale delayed and the person had a new account. Other than that, I was able to confirm the sale right after the sale was completed. I think they flag suspicious ones as well as uadjit pointed out.


----------



## Fullcloset

Hi all - I think I asked this before but I'm still a little confused with getting these messages from Tradesy about my old listings.
Is this a new thing or a new policy and I didn't get the memo because I don't know how this works.
Listings are forever or until I take them down but now do we have to confirm them like every month or something and what happens if I don't ? Do they become inactive?
I actually have seen inactive listings and I really don't know how they happen to become inactive except maybe the user doesn't log in anymore - but I don't know how much time can go by before they consider you inactive. I mean, mostly unless I make a sale or want to search for something to buy - I don't login. 
And I don't feel like having to confirm 100 listings every so often - honestly too busy when I'm working (YEAH VACATION), but I also don't want them considered stale or whatever. 
And is there a benefit to confirming them - does it raise them in the ranks if people search for recently listed - does confirming an old listing make it a recent listing? 
I just don't know.
But I feel like I just got finished clicking 100 old listings and now they are telling me to confirm another 100 that are now being considered old.
I'm thinking maybe they are going to start giving listings expiration times and start making us relist them. 
Gosh I hope not.


----------



## speedygirl45

Fullcloset said:


> Hi all - I think I asked this before but I'm still a little confused with getting these messages from Tradesy about my old listings.
> Is this a new thing or a new policy and I didn't get the memo because I don't know how this works.
> Listings are forever or until I take them down but now do we have to confirm them like every month or something and what happens if I don't ? Do they become inactive?
> I actually have seen inactive listings and I really don't know how they happen to become inactive except maybe the user doesn't log in anymore - but I don't know how much time can go by before they consider you inactive. I mean, mostly unless I make a sale or want to search for something to buy - I don't login.
> And I don't feel like having to confirm 100 listings every so often - honestly too busy when I'm working (YEAH VACATION), but I also don't want them considered stale or whatever.
> And is there a benefit to confirming them - does it raise them in the ranks if people search for recently listed - does confirming an old listing make it a recent listing?
> I just don't know.
> But I feel like I just got finished clicking 100 old listings and now they are telling me to confirm another 100 that are now being considered old.
> I'm thinking maybe they are going to start giving listings expiration times and start making us relist them.
> Gosh I hope not.


I have no idea if confirming them helps, however I know that they deactivate your listings if you don't login for 60 days. Source: I got a warning email when I didn't login for 45 days that said it. 

On the confirming listings, I noticed that the reminder has stopped coming up after I confirmed them.


----------



## Fullcloset

Freak4Coach said:


> The person I'm referring to still has both accounts and they're still actively selling. The rep I spoke to wasn't too concerned about it. Just another example of how inconsistent Tradesy is I guess.



Unfortunately these are sellers coming over from Ebay - that's my guess - where they get away with all sorts of - let's just say - unethical at best - things and I think Tradesy was free of that sort of thing before they merged with Shophers and started actively recruiting big power sellers from Ebay. 

Now they are learning why the good and decent sellers left Ebay in droves for Tradesy when they first started - to get away from these kinds of people but they are starting to follow. 

I think Tradesy is a really good, clean site and really well monitored and staffed but they have growing pains and they are trying desperately to avoid the mistakes Ebay made by being fair to buyers and sellers which is a really labor intensive process. So as they start learning about the tricks that they are starting to see with the influx of so many big sellers so fast - they are trying to figure out what to do and how to head it off while not losing traffic or sellers. 

It is a big job but to do it right will take some thought and I'm confident Tradesy will figure it out.


----------



## speedygirl45

uadjit said:


> I just had a sale go through with no delay yesterday. I'm thinking they have to manually clear sales that the automatic system flags as suspicious.


^true. I called in confused that one of my LV Neverfulls was missing and someone messaged me that they bought it. They said they review certain sales to protect us from fraud. Fine with me if it keeps the scammers away


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> and also a piece of advice based on my recent experience, that might help to someone. I had one return a couple of weeks ago. The reason was "It's a different size than listed" (that is not true, I think the shoes just didn't fit and buyer tried to have refund using such a reason).
> 
> When Tradesy Returns Team received the shoes, they wrote me a letter that they refunded money to the seller and that I should had pictured some specific moments and should had described some defects (and there was nothing in common with the reason for return that buyer mentioned). But the fact was that I did all this, made all the detailed pics and description and I didn't agree with their decision.
> 
> The problem is that they ship the item back so fast (same or next day), and this department is only available by e-mail. And before you manage to get the answer, the item is already shipped and the moment's gone.
> 
> So I called to support and it didn't work, they refused to transfer my call to returns. But when I used online chat, a girl there helped me a lot and passed all the info to the right person, so they paused shipment and I got my answer the next day, that I am right and my money is returned to me.
> 
> So if you're in a situation like this, use chat and ask them to give all the urgent info to those department right away before it's too late and before your item is returned. Don't wait for the answer by e-mail.



That's good to know. 
Thanks for posting. 
I like that they give you feedback but I don't understand why they wouldn't wait for your response before making a decision if the decision is against the seller. If they are taking the return and reselling it then I agree with them - don't bother the seller. No time and no reason. But once they decide that the buyer is right - they should first contact the seller and say look here's what happened - how do you respond and THEN decide. I mean people make mistakes. I love that they are holding the item in their hand and that cuts out a ton of nonsense you get on Ebay - but there are still that small minority of buyer (I like to think it is small) that damage something after they get it and then will claim it wasn't described. Again though the short 4 day return policy goes a really long way in cutting those cons out too.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> That's good to know.
> Thanks for posting.
> I like that they give you feedback but I don't understand why they wouldn't wait for your response before making a decision if the decision is against the seller. If they are taking the return and reselling it then I agree with them - don't bother the seller. No time and no reason. But once they decide that the buyer is right - they should first contact the seller and say look here's what happened - how do you respond and THEN decide. I mean people make mistakes. I love that they are holding the item in their hand and that cuts out a ton of nonsense you get on Ebay - but there are still that small minority of buyer (I like to think it is small) that damage something after they get it and then will claim it wasn't described. Again though the short 4 day return policy goes a really long way in cutting those cons out too.



they contact seller just to let him know, but they never wait for reply, several times I had returns and it was like I had this letter in the morning and tracking number in the evening. maybe they just want to make it quicker. I don't like it too


----------



## Fullcloset

nicole0612 said:


> I think it discourages sales though, especially when Tradesy does the version where the price with shipping is only shown once you try to buy the item. I once was about to buy a jacket for $100, then I saw the shipping was $350 or something crazy. No way!


I think Tradesy is aware of those sellers charging $1 for a bag with $300 shipping because I once asked how come you don't take off commission if I use a Tradesy label but you do if I use my own shipping and they said it was so people don't use excessive shipping so these sellers doing that are ruining it for everyone. Now I use Tradesy label for everything unless it would be a lot cheaper like for jewelry but that's because I wouldn't think a buyer would buy something small with a high shipping cost. I wouldn't trust a seller charging $300 for shipping  - right away that has scammer written all over it to my way of thinking.


----------



## Fullcloset

speedygirl45 said:


> I have no idea if confirming them helps, however I know that they deactivate your listings if you don't login for 60 days. Source: I got a warning email when I didn't login for 45 days that said it.
> 
> On the confirming listings, I noticed that the reminder has stopped coming up after I confirmed them.


Ok thanks that's helpful although I don't think I'd go 60 days without adding to or changing inventory so that's fine with me but just incase I get really busy and have no sales I'd better make sure to check in.

Yeah the first group I confirmed are not coming back but now there's a second group. I'm afraid then after 45 days or so the first group will pop back for confirmation. I click a few of them when I sign on but I can't sit there clicking 100 listings.


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> New policy at Tradesy effective June 1st...I rarely have had returns in 2 years...but today I received an email stating that a buyer requested a return. I just hung up with Tradesy, they said there was nothing wrong stated by the buyer just that it wasn't the style she wanted. Previously the policy was to give the buyer site credit and to release the funds to the seller in 96 hrs unless it was not as described, which this wasn't. So Tradesy just told me the reason I received an email saying the funds will be held is now every item that has a return requested, regardless of the reason, will result in a funds hold." "When the returned item is received, the in house authentication team will authenticate or ***************** will" upon the outcome, if deemed inauthentic, the item will be returned. Ugh! I know of 8 counterfeit items in Tradesy closets, Penny Lane, Abbey R. And Strawberry fields. They've all been returns and all are fake! I've reported them, called Tradesy about them but the were never removed (all Chanel items and obvious fakes) I had my item authenticated by Etinceler. They told me no other authentications will be accepted. So even if it's 100% deemed authentic by another authenticator, Tradesy will only accept their in house and *****************. Ugh so so sad. And there will be no email stating this new policy, it's just (supposedly) happening on EVERY requested return......my other concern is that they still give the buyer site credit, return items to sellers, and Tradesy keeps the cash!! This seems like a scam....


Did Tradesy state it clearly in  email about new return policy? Because it all sounds the same, in case of SNAD or fake claim Tradesy will hold the funds until in-house evaluation/authentication is completed. Why would they hold the funds and do authentication process for évery return?


----------



## Joyjoy7

GemsBerry said:


> Did Tradesy state it clearly in  email about new return policy? Because it all sounds the same, in case of SNAD or fake claim Tradesy will hold the funds until in-house evaluation/authentication is completed. Why would they hold the funds and do authentication process for évery return?




No explanation in the email...Just in the subject line it said "Due to a return request your earnings may be held longer than usual. Here, copying the email....
...."Your earnings won't be available until our returns team determines whether the return is covered by our policy....
Within 5 business days of receiving the item, our returns experts will comprehensively inspect it and review each partys history on Tradesy to determine whether the return is covered by our policy.

Two things can happen:

If your item was correctly represented, your earnings, will be released.

If your item was misrepresented, well let you know and send the item back to you. The funds will then be returned back to the buyer."


I had never received an email like this. So I called. I wanted to know what the reason was for the return as I do numerous pictures, measurements, detailed descriptions and this included an authentication from etinceler...they said it was simply not her size/style. It wasn't SNAD. It was what normally would've resulted in her getting site credit and the seller still receiving funds after 4 days.  I was then told it's a new policy on ALL designer returns. Effective June 1st. I asked if this was happening to powersellers also, I was put on hold and then told yes. Historically when Tradesy adds a new policy they never send an email out. I've criticized them about this in the past. While I don't love Paypal, they inform you in writing of policy changes to TOS. Tradesy never does. When I said "why didn't you send an email out notifying sellers of this new policy?" The idiot response from Kiara was "we're notifying you now"....really moronic. I think they were loosing gobs of money and this is a way to recoup...my concerns are with their in house authentication team and ******************. This wasn't an expensive item (just under 500.00) and I don't mind waiting, but I do think this is a bogus attempt for Tradesy to change the return policy only affecting the sellers. Like I said previously, the buyer may get a site credit still, the morons in their return dept may deem my authentic item as fake and send it back, and Tradesy keeps the buyers funds. I feel a scam coming on like when they were reversing bank transfers and being able to take money back out of your bank acct.


----------



## uadjit

Joyjoy7 said:


> No explanation in the email...Just in the subject line it said "Due to a return request your earnings may be held longer than usual. Here, copying the email....
> ...."Your earnings won't be available until our returns team determines whether the return is covered by our policy....
> Within 5 business days of receiving the item, our returns experts will comprehensively inspect it and review each partys history on Tradesy to determine whether the return is covered by our policy.
> 
> Two things can happen:
> 
> If your item was correctly represented, your earnings, will be released.
> 
> If your item was misrepresented, well let you know and send the item back to you.* The funds will then be returned back to the buyer.*"
> Like I said previously, the buyer may get a site credit still, the morons in their return dept may deem my authentic item as fake and send it back, and Tradesy keeps the buyers funds. I feel a scam coming on like when they were reversing bank transfers and being able to take money back out of your bank acct.



If they deem the item fake they don't keep the buyer's funds. It says that right in the email you quoted. They give them a cash refund if they deem the item is not as described (including inauthentic). The site credit refunds are for regular, no-fault returns. That's a major reason why buyers try to claim items aren't described correctly even when they are.


----------



## Joyjoy7

uadjit said:


> If they deem the item fake they don't keep the buyer's funds. It says that right in the email you quoted. They give them a cash refund if they deem the item is not as described (including inauthentic). The site credit refunds are for regular, no-fault returns. That's a major reason why buyers try to claim items aren't described correctly even when they are.




But this buyer isn't questioning anything, authenticity or condition, she said she was getting a site credit per Tradesy. And my point is that every single designer return, regardless of reason, will involve a hold on funds pending authentication of every return... My main concern is that Tradesy's authentication team and ***************** have made numerous mistakes on accurate authentications. If you google this or search TPF, you will find these posts. I was also told that this email doesn't really explain the new policy and that they will be authoring one specifically for this new policy...it was previously used for items that were being return for a SNAD claim m, which I think you missed my point that mine was NOT being returned for that.


----------



## paula3boys

Fullcloset said:


> Hi all - I think I asked this before but I'm still a little confused with getting these messages from Tradesy about my old listings.
> Is this a new thing or a new policy and I didn't get the memo because I don't know how this works.
> Listings are forever or until I take them down but now do we have to confirm them like every month or something and what happens if I don't ? Do they become inactive?
> I actually have seen inactive listings and I really don't know how they happen to become inactive except maybe the user doesn't log in anymore - but I don't know how much time can go by before they consider you inactive. I mean, mostly unless I make a sale or want to search for something to buy - I don't login.
> And I don't feel like having to confirm 100 listings every so often - honestly too busy when I'm working (YEAH VACATION), but I also don't want them considered stale or whatever.
> And is there a benefit to confirming them - does it raise them in the ranks if people search for recently listed - does confirming an old listing make it a recent listing?
> I just don't know.
> But I feel like I just got finished clicking 100 old listings and now they are telling me to confirm another 100 that are now being considered old.
> I'm thinking maybe they are going to start giving listings expiration times and start making us relist them.
> Gosh I hope not.



How many listings do you have? Are you a reseller?


----------



## uadjit

Joyjoy7 said:


> But this buyer isn't questioning anything, authenticity or condition, she said she was getting a site credit per Tradesy. And my point is that every single designer return, regardless of reason, will involve a hold on funds pending authentication of every return... My main concern is that Tradesy's authentication team and ***************** have made numerous mistakes on accurate authentications. If you google this or search TPF, you will find these posts. I was also told that this email doesn't really explain the new policy and that they will be authoring one specifically for this new policy...it was previously used for items that were being return for a SNAD claim m, which I think you missed my point that mine was NOT being returned for that.



You've missed my point. Which is that this particular scenario which you've brought up twice now will not occur under their policy:



> Like I said previously, the buyer may get a site credit still, the morons in their return dept may deem my authentic item as fake and send it back, and Tradesy keeps the buyers funds. I feel a scam coming on like when they were reversing bank transfers and being able to take money back out of your bank acct.



They _may_ deem an authentic item fake (like you, I don't trust the expertise of either their returns department or *****************) but in that case you will still get your item back and the buyer will get their money.

I get that they've changed their policy to hold funds on all designer returns. And actually, I think they did that a while ago and are just now getting around to telling people about it. And I also agree that they should get better authenticators. But their system is still better than eBay's (which is just always believe the buyer no matter what).


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> No explanation in the email...Just in the subject line it said "Due to a return request your earnings may be held longer than usual. Here, copying the email....
> ...."Your earnings won't be available until our returns team determines whether the return is covered by our policy....
> Within 5 business days of receiving the item, our returns experts will comprehensively inspect it and review each partys history on Tradesy to determine whether the return is covered by our policy.
> 
> Two things can happen:
> 
> If your item was correctly represented, your earnings, will be released.
> 
> If your item was misrepresented, well let you know and send the item back to you. The funds will then be returned back to the buyer."
> 
> 
> I had never received an email like this. So I called. I wanted to know what the reason was for the return as I do numerous pictures, measurements, detailed descriptions and this included an authentication from etinceler...they said it was simply not her size/style. It wasn't SNAD. It was what normally would've resulted in her getting site credit and the seller still receiving funds after 4 days.  I was then told it's a new policy on ALL designer returns. Effective June 1st. I asked if this was happening to powersellers also, I was put on hold and then told yes. Historically when Tradesy adds a new policy they never send an email out. I've criticized them about this in the past. While I don't love Paypal, they inform you in writing of policy changes to TOS. Tradesy never does. When I said "why didn't you send an email out notifying sellers of this new policy?" The idiot response from Kiara was "we're notifying you now"....really moronic. I think they were loosing gobs of money and this is a way to recoup...my concerns are with their in house authentication team and ******************. This wasn't an expensive item (just under 500.00) and I don't mind waiting, but I do think this is a bogus attempt for Tradesy to change the return policy only affecting the sellers. Like I said previously, the buyer may get a site credit still, the morons in their return dept may deem my authentic item as fake and send it back, and Tradesy keeps the buyers funds. I feel a scam coming on like when they were reversing bank transfers and being able to take money back out of your bank acct.



Gotcha, it really looks like Tradesy wants to hold funds for all designer returns. But so far there's no policy updates on their site. It still can be that the buyer requested return with clause "if it's authentic" but it's not what she'd told you, and not the main reason for return for Tradesy. In this case  Tradesy will still have to do authentication and hold funds. Please keep us posted


----------



## Joyjoy7

GemsBerry said:


> Gotcha, it really looks like Tradesy wants to hold funds for all designer returns. But so far there's no policy updates on their site. It still can be that the buyer requested return with clause "if it's authentic" but it's not what she'd told you, and not the main reason for return for Tradesy. In this case  Tradesy will still have to do authentication and hold funds. Please keep us posted




Will do! Yes, I read thru all the terms of service today and found nothing referring to this. I've been on Tradesy for over two years with over 165 sales almost exclusively Chanel. Tradesy initially told me her return was a "personal style" return. These apparently and the type where seller has nothing to do with the buyers reason for return. I've had a couple of these, for one reason or another. No big deal. Buyer returns gets site credit and regardless of how quickly or slowly they return, I still have received my escrowed funds in 4 days. Maybe this new program will all work fine. But as I said previously, my concern is with inept authenticators having the final word on my 10000000% authentic items, most of which were bought retail...and possibly deeming them fake. Tradesy has a reputation for this happening as does *****************...


----------



## Fullcloset

Lindsay2367 said:


> Has anyone had any good experiences selling lower-priced items on Tradesy?  It seems like most of the items on there are more high-end.  I'm looking to sell a few lower-priced items I no longer wear, and I'm debating between eBay, Poshmark, and Tradesy, but it seems like Tradesy is more focused on designer items.


Avoid Ebay like the plague. It is nothing but con artists scamming you - buyers threaten to give you negative feedback unless you give them a refund or a partial refund (which is like extortion) and Ebay itself is a horror. They will suspend or block your account just when you start doing well, on the pretense of confirming it for security and make you call some third world customer service rep who barely speaks English and wants all sorts of personal info. All a buyer has to do is say - it smells - LOL - and Ebay makes you refund their purchase price and shipping price and let's them keep the item besides or you have to pay the return shipping and good luck if you think you're getting your same item back that way. I never tried Poshmark but I've sold low ball things on Tradesy - not a lot and it is very slow - I go for months without a sale and then when I've just about forgotten about it or about ready to bring stuff to Good Will - I'll make a sale. But the great thing is once you list it - you leave it until it sells so it isn't really all that time consuming and costs you nothing except commissions when it sells. Love Tradesy.


----------



## Fullcloset

Joyjoy7 said:


> No explanation in the email...Just in the subject line it said "Due to a return request your earnings may be held longer than usual. Here, copying the email....
> ...."Your earnings won't be available until our returns team determines whether the return is covered by our policy....
> Within 5 business days of receiving the item, our returns experts will comprehensively inspect it and review each partys history on Tradesy to determine whether the return is covered by our policy.
> 
> Two things can happen:
> 
> If your item was correctly represented, your earnings, will be released.
> 
> If your item was misrepresented, well let you know and send the item back to you. The funds will then be returned back to the buyer."
> 
> 
> I had never received an email like this. So I called. I wanted to know what the reason was for the return as I do numerous pictures, measurements, detailed descriptions and this included an authentication from etinceler...they said it was simply not her size/style. It wasn't SNAD. It was what normally would've resulted in her getting site credit and the seller still receiving funds after 4 days.  I was then told it's a new policy on ALL designer returns. Effective June 1st. I asked if this was happening to powersellers also, I was put on hold and then told yes. Historically when Tradesy adds a new policy they never send an email out. I've criticized them about this in the past. While I don't love Paypal, they inform you in writing of policy changes to TOS. Tradesy never does. When I said "why didn't you send an email out notifying sellers of this new policy?" The idiot response from Kiara was "we're notifying you now"....really moronic. I think they were loosing gobs of money and this is a way to recoup...my concerns are with their in house authentication team and ******************. This wasn't an expensive item (just under 500.00) and I don't mind waiting, but I do think this is a bogus attempt for Tradesy to change the return policy only affecting the sellers. Like I said previously, the buyer may get a site credit still, the morons in their return dept may deem my authentic item as fake and send it back, and Tradesy keeps the buyers funds. I feel a scam coming on like when they were reversing bank transfers and being able to take money back out of your bank acct.


I think Tradesy's new policy is very smart and buyer's should feel much better about it plus sellers selling fakes will be rooted out. I think they have to do this especially in light of that woman the Feds caught buying and selling over $1 million of fake bags over Ebay and returning fakes to department stores. Tradesy is smart not wanting to find out after some seller unloads 100 allegedly fake bags that this is what the seller is doing and buyers might not ever know it is fake so a seller can get away with it for quite awhile before getting caught.  And since they just got like $30 million invested by a venture capitalists - they aren't hurting for money whereas both Amazon and Ebay saw recent stock declines.


----------



## Fullcloset

paula3boys said:


> How many listings do you have? Are you a reseller?


No just a shopaholic with a lot of clothes and stuff who is getting too fat to wear them - LOL. IF I can recoup a little for them then I can buy - errrrr ummmm - you know - bigger sizes for myself.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Did Tradesy state it clearly in  email about new return policy? Because it all sounds the same, in case of SNAD or fake claim Tradesy will hold the funds until in-house evaluation/authentication is completed. Why would they hold the funds and do authentication process for évery return?


I was a bit confused to hear about a change in policy when in fact that was always the case whenever I had a return in the queue, money got tied up until Tradesy arrived at an outcome, however long that might take.  but your last sentence implies that they will now automatically check for authenticity whenever an item is returned to HQ regardless of what the original reason the buyer provided in their return form, am I understanding this correctly?

this would imply that prior to the "policy change" Tradesy in house staff would check on one aspect of the claim but not the other (i.e quality or authenticity but not both).  this new approach could work or fail spectacularly depending on how they manage it.  what I know for sure is AF is the only clear winner as they get more work out of it.  

from my perspective, on one hand they might as well check for authenticity since they have the item right before them even though the reason for return was different from what the buyer indicated.  but on the other hand their personnel lacking proper training and experience will start doing something outside of their comfort zone.  it's like asking a dog to start meowing overnight.  

I've used AF occasionally to authenticate easy brands, by easy I mean non Chanel or LV or those with super fakes and whatnots, and I find them to be competent.  they seem to have a good system in place and I always get a response with in a couple days if they didn't have any additional request for pics.  of course everyone will have a different experience with AF so I can only speak on what I personally know.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Fullcloset said:


> Avoid Ebay like the plague. It is nothing but con artists scamming you - buyers threaten to give you negative feedback unless you give them a refund or a partial refund (which is like extortion) and Ebay itself is a horror. They will suspend or block your account just when you start doing well, on the pretense of confirming it for security and make you call some third world customer service rep who barely speaks English and wants all sorts of personal info. All a buyer has to do is say - it smells - LOL - and Ebay makes you refund their purchase price and shipping price and let's them keep the item besides or you have to pay the return shipping and good luck if you think you're getting your same item back that way. I never tried Poshmark but I've sold low ball things on Tradesy - not a lot and it is very slow - I go for months without a sale and then when I've just about forgotten about it or about ready to bring stuff to Good Will - I'll make a sale. But the great thing is once you list it - you leave it until it sells so it isn't really all that time consuming and costs you nothing except commissions when it sells. Love Tradesy.



:true:  I recommend Tradesy over EBay.  I love selling on Tradesy also because I like how they handle returns and do flash sales (not always though for flash sales ). On EBay buyers have too much time to ask for a return.  I don't want a purse returned to me in a condition my bag would never be in, in my care.  Yes, smell is a perfect lie to use on a pristine purse--seller can't prove it.  So, basically almost anything can be returned on EBay.  I have sold a contemporary designer on Tradesy.  The funny thing is none of my contemporary bags sold on EBay but on other selling sites.  On EBay, I only got watcher with an already cheap price.  I am happy that it occurred that way.  I earned more money and no drama just the way I like it .


----------



## paula3boys

Fullcloset said:


> No just a shopaholic with a lot of clothes and stuff who is getting too fat to wear them - LOL. IF I can recoup a little for them then I can buy - errrrr ummmm - you know - bigger sizes for myself.



Always good to recoup money to buy other stuff


----------



## RTA

Fullcloset said:


> Hi all - I think I asked this before but I'm still a little confused with getting these messages from Tradesy about my old listings.
> Is this a new thing or a new policy and I didn't get the memo because I don't know how this works.
> Listings are forever or until I take them down but now do we have to confirm them like every month or something and what happens if I don't ? Do they become inactive?
> I actually have seen inactive listings and I really don't know how they happen to become inactive except maybe the user doesn't log in anymore - but I don't know how much time can go by before they consider you inactive. I mean, mostly unless I make a sale or want to search for something to buy - I don't login.
> And I don't feel like having to confirm 100 listings every so often - honestly too busy when I'm working (YEAH VACATION), but I also don't want them considered stale or whatever.
> And is there a benefit to confirming them - does it raise them in the ranks if people search for recently listed - does confirming an old listing make it a recent listing?
> I just don't know.
> But I feel like I just got finished clicking 100 old listings and now they are telling me to confirm another 100 that are now being considered old.
> I'm thinking maybe they are going to start giving listings expiration times and start making us relist them.
> Gosh I hope not.




Quick question for you or anyone who has lots of Tradesy selling experience really...when you sell a more expensive item, do you tag it in any way so that if it does get returned, you know it's your item being returned.  I know that some ebay sellers place Tyvek tags on their luxury handbags or other expensive items.

Thanks!!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

RTA said:


> Quick question for you or anyone who has lots of Tradesy selling experience really...when you sell a more expensive item, do you tag it in any way so that if it does get returned, you know it's your item being returned.  I know that some ebay sellers place Tyvek tags on their luxury handbags or other expensive items.
> 
> Thanks!!




I've sold a used birkin on ebay. I had a friend video tape the process for me but I still dont understand what Tyvek tags could really prove or even taping the procedure can really prove. What if the item in someones listings are of a real bag and you taped or used tags on a fake one? I really am not sure what the best full proof way to sell a high end handbag is. Would Love to hear suggestions


----------



## NANI1972

RTA said:


> Quick question for you or anyone who has lots of Tradesy selling experience really...when you sell a more expensive item, do you tag it in any way so that if it does get returned, you know it's your item being returned.  I know that some ebay sellers place Tyvek tags on their luxury handbags or other expensive items.
> 
> Thanks!!



I only sell on Tradsey and I use a Tyvek tag on every item with the buyer's name and the Tradsey order #, plus I video tape it after I attach the tag to verify the condition in which it was sent.


----------



## scarlett18

I like Tradsey, I used it.


----------



## Fullcloset

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I've sold a used birkin on ebay. I had a friend video tape the process for me but I still dont understand what Tyvek tags could really prove or even taping the procedure can really prove. What if the item in someones listings are of a real bag and you taped or used tags on a fake one? I really am not sure what the best full proof way to sell a high end handbag is. Would Love to hear suggestions


Amazon sells invisible ink pens - your initials or something unique on the inside maybe in the inside pocket of the bag or something. I'm guessing Tyvek can be removed and replaced  if someone really wants to do that, unless it is a really unique design. Nobody will see the ink but if you have to prove ownership - you will know it is there so if you get a fake back without it - that shows it isn't yours. You'd have to video putting the mark on the bag but if you tape the condition & packing process anyway that's not a problem.


----------



## Fullcloset

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I've sold a used birkin on ebay. I had a friend video tape the process for me but I still dont understand what Tyvek tags could really prove or even taping the procedure can really prove. What if the item in someones listings are of a real bag and you taped or used tags on a fake one? I really am not sure what the best full proof way to sell a high end handbag is. Would Love to hear suggestions


You're right - it will always come down to your word against theirs and Ebay just defaults buyer every time but if you take the next step and file a mail fraud claim against the buyer or are on a more reputable selling platform  - I think the tape and especially good that someone else taped so it is a tape and a witness saying yeah the bag I taped is the same bag I saw her mail should give your word more weight. That's about it in the end.


----------



## NANI1972

Fullcloset said:


> Amazon sells invisible ink pens - your initials or something unique on the inside maybe in the inside pocket of the bag or something. I'm guessing Tyvek can be removed and replaced  if someone really wants to do that, unless it is a really unique design. Nobody will see the ink but if you have to prove ownership - you will know it is there so if you get a fake back without it - that shows it isn't yours. You'd have to video putting the mark on the bag but if you tape the condition & packing process anyway that's not a problem.




Tyvek tags have individual numbers on them, plus you can also write the buyer's name etc. on them to make them "unique".


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Amazon sells invisible ink pens - your initials or something unique on the inside maybe in the inside pocket of the bag or something. I'm guessing Tyvek can be removed and replaced  if someone really wants to do that, unless it is a really unique design. Nobody will see the ink but if you have to prove ownership - you will know it is there so if you get a fake back without it - that shows it isn't yours. You'd have to video putting the mark on the bag but if you tape the condition & packing process anyway that's not a problem.


It's cool but it doesn't prevent from damaging the item (either deliberately or by wear), I wish there was a solution that covers all scenarios - something unique, not easily removable. If I make it myself like someone suggested, I'm not sure if it's good enough. I know ppl can remove tags, stamps, etc and reattach it pretty well. If there was something like GPS seal, once it's removed/tempered the signal stops. I dream haha &#128514;


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi to all,

I am not sure if this has been discussed. I apologize in advance if it has. But you can actually have your funds released the same day the item was delivered to your buyer. Instead of having the 4 day hold. ONLY if you contact your buyer prior to please let you know if they are okay with the item once they receive it. Tradesy customer support will look at your messages on your account to verify the buyers message and manually release the funds for you. Hope this helps!


----------



## thatbagchick30

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I am not sure if this has been discussed. I apologize in advance if it has. But you can actually have your funds released the same day the item was delivered to your buyer. Instead of having the 4 day hold. ONLY if you contact your buyer prior to please let you know if they are okay with the item once they receive it. Tradesy customer support will look at your messages on your account to verify the buyers message and manually release the funds for you. Hope this helps!



This is true for ALL retail websites and not just Tradesy. If a buyer confirms ANYTHING in private messages (not limited to having received and being happy with the item), the employees can take note/action.


----------



## jmc3007

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I am not sure if this has been discussed. I apologize in advance if it has. But you can actually have your funds released the same day the item was delivered to your buyer. Instead of having the 4 day hold. ONLY if you contact your buyer prior to please let you know if they are okay with the item once they receive it. Tradesy customer support will look at your messages on your account to verify the buyers message and manually release the funds for you. Hope this helps!


And also when your buyer immediately re-list it in her closet.  I never knew that until it happened to me.  I suppose cuz it means the buyer was ok with and accepted the purchase.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Freak4Coach said:


> The person I'm referring to still has both accounts and they're still actively selling. The rep I spoke to wasn't too concerned about it. Just another example of how inconsistent Tradesy is I guess.



I think it's ok till both accounts don't break any rules, don't sell fakes or scam for example. if they find out that smth like that happens with one acc, they will close all the other related with those one. Just a guess, but I think it makes sense. same with eBay.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Glad for the good news. Too bad you don't know the actual reason you won the case.



it's easy to find out - just ask their support, they don't hide this info


----------



## fashion_victim9

Joyjoy7 said:


> New policy at Tradesy effective June 1st...I rarely have had returns in 2 years...but today I received an email stating that a buyer requested a return. I just hung up with Tradesy, they said there was nothing wrong stated by the buyer just that it wasn't the style she wanted. Previously the policy was to give the buyer site credit and to release the funds to the seller in 96 hrs unless it was not as described, which this wasn't. So Tradesy just told me the reason I received an email saying the funds will be held is now every item that has a return requested, regardless of the reason, will result in a funds hold." "When the returned item is received, the in house authentication team will authenticate or ***************** will" upon the outcome, if deemed inauthentic, the item will be returned. Ugh! I know of 8 counterfeit items in Tradesy closets, Penny Lane, Abbey R. And Strawberry fields. They've all been returns and all are fake! I've reported them, called Tradesy about them but the were never removed (all Chanel items and obvious fakes) I had my item authenticated by Etinceler. They told me no other authentications will be accepted. So even if it's 100% deemed authentic by another authenticator, Tradesy will only accept their in house and *****************. Ugh so so sad. And there will be no email stating this new policy, it's just (supposedly) happening on EVERY requested return......my other concern is that they still give the buyer site credit, return items to sellers, and Tradesy keeps the cash!! This seems like a scam....




I also had one return a couple of days ago and the reason was "too small". they never held my funds for such a reason before. that's sad


----------



## fashion_victim9

Joyjoy7 said:


> No explanation in the email...Just in the subject line it said "Due to a return request your earnings may be held longer than usual. Here, copying the email....
> ...."Your earnings won't be available until our returns team determines whether the return is covered by our policy....
> Within 5 business days of receiving the item, our returns experts will comprehensively inspect it and review each partys history on Tradesy to determine whether the return is covered by our policy.
> 
> Two things can happen:
> 
> If your item was correctly represented, your earnings, will be released.
> 
> If your item was misrepresented, well let you know and send the item back to you. The funds will then be returned back to the buyer."
> 
> 
> I had never received an email like this. So I called. I wanted to know what the reason was for the return as I do numerous pictures, measurements, detailed descriptions and this included an authentication from etinceler...they said it was simply not her size/style. It wasn't SNAD. It was what normally would've resulted in her getting site credit and the seller still receiving funds after 4 days.  I was then told it's a new policy on ALL designer returns. Effective June 1st. I asked if this was happening to powersellers also, I was put on hold and then told yes. Historically when Tradesy adds a new policy they never send an email out. I've criticized them about this in the past. While I don't love Paypal, they inform you in writing of policy changes to TOS. Tradesy never does. When I said "why didn't you send an email out notifying sellers of this new policy?" The idiot response from Kiara was "we're notifying you now"....really moronic. I think they were loosing gobs of money and this is a way to recoup...my concerns are with their in house authentication team and ******************. This wasn't an expensive item (just under 500.00) and I don't mind waiting, but I do think this is a bogus attempt for Tradesy to change the return policy only affecting the sellers. Like I said previously, the buyer may get a site credit still, the morons in their return dept may deem my authentic item as fake and send it back, and Tradesy keeps the buyers funds. I feel a scam coming on like when they were reversing bank transfers and being able to take money back out of your bank acct.



if they have this new policy, they could at least mention the reason for return in their letters - was it SNAD, authenticity issues or buyer just changed their mind. cause you never know and have to ask them to make it clear. stressful


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> :true:  I recommend Tradesy over EBay.  I love selling on Tradesy also because I like how they handle returns and do flash sales (not always though for flash sales ). On EBay buyers have too much time to ask for a return.  I don't want a purse returned to me in a condition my bag would never be in, in my care.  Yes, smell is a perfect lie to use on a pristine purse--seller can't prove it.  So, basically almost anything can be returned on EBay.  I have sold a contemporary designer on Tradesy.  The funny thing is none of my contemporary bags sold on EBay but on other selling sites.  On EBay, I only got watcher with an already cheap price.  I am happy that it occurred that way.  I earned more money and no drama just the way I like it .




that's true. but I was lucky enough to have so many wonderful buyers on eBay (including PF members). I had 200+ sales during the last year and only a couple of inadequate buyers, and still all I lost was shipping cost. knocking on wood
it's safer on Tradesy, but I'm still giving a chance to eBay, just trying to protect myself in every way there


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> that's true. but I was lucky enough to have so many wonderful buyers on eBay (including PF members). I had 200+ sales during the last year and only a couple of inadequate buyers, and still all I lost was shipping cost. knocking on wood
> it's safer on Tradesy, but I'm still giving a chance to eBay, just trying to protect myself in every way there



That's good.  I was unlucky.  A buyer lied on a prestine purse for a refund and to avoid paying shipping. I won't sell on EBay again unless I am prepared to take a loss.  I have learned through that experience that anything is returnable. I don't want to worry about the dreaded return for six months.  I wish I had your luck.  I really do. My first EBay sell was very painful to endure, and now I am more careful who I sell my bags too.  I am grateful to Tradesy because it works best for me.  I am happy EBay works for you and other members.  Sadly, I can't sing its praises like you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That's good.  I was unlucky.  A buyer did that to me on my first sell. I won't 't sell on EBay again unless I am prepared to take a loss.  I wish I had your luck.  I really do. My first EBay sell was very painful to endure, and now I am more careful who I sell my bags too.  I am grateful to Tradesy because it works best for me.



I am really sorry you had such experience


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That's good.  I was unlucky.  A buyer lied on a prestine purse for a refund. I won't sell on EBay again unless I am prepared to take a loss.  I wish I had your luck.  I really do. My first EBay sell was very painful to endure, and now I am more careful who I sell my bags too.  I am grateful to Tradesy because it works best for me.



and I remember your story, you told it here about a month ago. I wish it never happened.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> and I remember your story, you told it here about a month ago. I wish it never happened.





fashion_victim9 said:


> I am really sorry you had such experience



Thank you!


----------



## luv2run41

If I return anything I now message to the seller to let the know and why. I just want them to know so they don't worry.  I called Tradesy last week because I returned a bag I just simply did not like, I picked the reason correctly and it showed up like it was a misrepresentation.  I called  Tradesy right away to see what I did wrong and let them know I simply didn't like the item.  The rep made it sound like they authenticate everything when the item gets returned now (might be for bags over a certain price).  I messaged the seller to let her know as I didn't want her to worry.


----------



## GemsBerry

luv2run41 said:


> If I return anything I now message to the seller to let the know and why. I just want them to know so they don't worry.  I called Tradesy last week because I returned a bag I just simply did not like, I picked the reason correctly and it showed up like it was a misrepresentation.  I called  Tradesy right away to see what I did wrong and let them know I simply didn't like the item.  The rep made it sound like they authenticate everything when the item gets returned now (might be for bags over a certain price).  I messaged the seller to let her know as I didn't want her to worry.


This explains everything. It looks like Tradesy IT messed up "reason for return" codes.


----------



## chloehandbags

Never bought from there (or sold), but just skipped through a few pages of Chloe listings and there was an (obvious) fake.

Also, the descriptions (if you can even call them that) are way too sketchy, IMO.

"Gently used

This item has visible signs of wear"

Is not nearly enough to go on.

What visible signs of wear, how serious are they and where?

Who knows...?

Pics aren't even big enough to see properly, unless the item is so beaten up/dirty you could practically see it from a mile away!

Also, prices seem pretty high.

Get the feeling half of the stuff was bought up from eBay listings and then had its price tag quadrupled.

Think I actually recognise some of it from eBay listings, from years ago...

ETA: See some of them have more in-depth condition descriptions, to be fair.


----------



## quinna

chloehandbags said:


> Never bought from there (or sold), but just skipped through a few pages of Chloe listings and there was an (obvious) fake.
> 
> Also, the descriptions (if you can even call them that) are way too sketchy, IMO.
> 
> "Gently used
> 
> This item has visible signs of wear"
> 
> Is not nearly enough to go on.
> 
> What visible signs of wear, how serious are they and where?
> 
> Who knows...?
> 
> Pics aren't even big enough to see properly, unless the item is so beaten up/dirty you could practically see it from a mile away!
> 
> Also, prices seem pretty high.
> 
> Get the feeling half of the stuff was bought up from eBay listings and then had its price tag quadrupled.
> 
> Think I actually recognise some of it from eBay listings, from years ago...



I sell on both venues, and while I agree that the picture resolution stinks I think it depends on individual sellers whether the description and overall listing is lacking or not. I use quite a bit of detail on both ebay and Tradesy descriptions and highlight specific flaws when appropriate. Also I tend to price a bit lower on Tradesy because of the marginally lower fees and better shipping rate.


----------



## chloehandbags

quinna said:


> I sell on both venues, and while I agree that the picture resolution stinks I think it depends on individual sellers whether the description and overall listing is lacking or not. I use quite a bit of detail on both ebay and Tradesy descriptions and highlight specific flaws when appropriate. Also I tend to price a bit lower on Tradesy because of the marginally lower fees and better shipping rate.



Yes, having looked at a few more listings, I think you're absolutely right.

Some are well described.


----------



## jmc3007

quinna said:


> I sell on both venues, and while I agree that the picture resolution stinks I think it depends on individual sellers whether the description and overall listing is lacking or not. I use quite a bit of detail on both ebay and Tradesy descriptions and highlight specific flaws when appropriate. Also I tend to price a bit lower on Tradesy because of the marginally lower fees and better shipping rate.


if you upload your pics through desktop version instead of app (even on iPhone/ iPad), they should come out clear at full resolution.  this is a known problem for a while now.


----------



## quinna

jmc3007 said:


> if you upload your pics through desktop version instead of app (even on iPhone/ iPad), they should come out clear at full resolution.  this is a known problem for a while now.



I do use the desktop version, but they just don't seem to offer the level of detail zoom that you get on ebay.


----------



## Annawakes

Hi, regarding shipping on Tradesy - I've sold two bags so far but used my own packaging and label.  The reason being I don't know whether my purse will fit into the packaging Tradesy provides if I choose the "use Tradesy packaging" option.  I want to use the Tradesy label for $8.50 but how do you know $8.50 postage will be sufficient?  The two bags I sold shipped for $12 and $9 when I took them to the post office.  

Also, how can you tell if a buyer is a reseller?  I read a few pages back how some buyers will re list your item.  I would be upset about that too even if it is allowed.  I'm probably naive but I like to think my bags are going to forever homes to ladies who will love them and use them lovingly.  I was kind of sad to ship my first sold bag even though I knew I didn't need it anymore.  Sorry for going off topic!  

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## EGBDF

Annawakes said:


> Hi, regarding shipping on Tradesy - I've sold two bags so far but used my own packaging and label.  The reason being I don't know whether my purse will fit into the packaging Tradesy provides if I choose the "use Tradesy packaging" option.  I want to use the Tradesy label for $8.50 but how do you know $8.50 postage will be sufficient?  The two bags I sold shipped for $12 and $9 when I took them to the post office.
> 
> Also, how can you tell if a buyer is a reseller?  I read a few pages back how some buyers will re list your item.  I would be upset about that too even if it is allowed.  I'm probably naive but I like to think my bags are going to forever homes to ladies who will love them and use them lovingly.  I was kind of sad to ship my first sold bag even though I knew I didn't need it anymore.  Sorry for going off topic!
> 
> Thanks for any replies!



The $8.50 is just what Tradesy is charging for their label when you use your own packaging, so it's a good deal for most items. If you use Tradesy's packaging it will cost even more than just using their label. The size and weight of your box don't matter when you use their label. So easy!

I don't care if I sell to a reseller. They can do whatever they want with the item once they buy it-it's not mine anymore. That's my opinion anyways. People may also relist an item because it didn't work out for them but they don't want to return it for Tradesy credit.


----------



## Annawakes

EGBDF said:


> The $8.50 is just what Tradesy is charging for their label when you use your own packaging, so it's a good deal for most items. If you use Tradesy's packaging it will cost even more than just using their label. The size and weight of your box don't matter when you use their label. So easy!
> 
> I don't care if I sell to a reseller. They can do whatever they want with the item once they buy it-it's not mine anymore. That's my opinion anyways. People may also relist an item because it didn't work out for them but they don't want to return it for Tradesy credit.



Wow, thanks EGBDF!  So I can choose the $8.50 Tradesy label and stick it on my box, no matter how big or heavy it is?  And just drop it off at the post office without having to go up to the counter to check whether the postage is sufficient?  Just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly!!

So....why would anyone want to use their own label?  I guess if you charged for your own shipping, say, $15, that adds to the total sale price, i.e money in your pocket.  And if you can ship for less than $15 you managed to profit from the shipping.  My problem was I charged $10 for shipping not having any idea how much it would actually cost to ship it.  I lost money because it cost me more than $10.  So I would have been better off using the $8.50 Tradesy label.  I will use it next time!  I still like using my own packaging because I know my bag will fit in there.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Annawakes said:


> Hi, regarding shipping on Tradesy - I've sold two bags so far but used my own packaging and label.  The reason being I don't know whether my purse will fit into the packaging Tradesy provides if I choose the "use Tradesy packaging" option.  I want to use the Tradesy label for $8.50 but how do you know $8.50 postage will be sufficient?  The two bags I sold shipped for $12 and $9 when I took them to the post office.
> 
> Also, how can you tell if a buyer is a reseller?  I read a few pages back how some buyers will re list your item.  I would be upset about that too even if it is allowed.  I'm probably naive but I like to think my bags are going to forever homes to ladies who will love them and use them lovingly.  I was kind of sad to ship my first sold bag even though I knew I didn't need it anymore.  Sorry for going off topic!
> 
> Thanks for any replies!



I use and recommend Tradesy's shipping label because unless you are shipping an extremely small, lightweight item, shipping will most likely be around the same or more than the $8.50 that Tradesy charges. Also, if anything happens to the package (damaged, lost), I don't have to worry about it. It's Tradesy's label and they take care of everything.

I list the price that I'm comfortable with. Someone buys it and it's theirs. I'm not going to worry if that person will use it or if they will resell it.


----------



## katlun

AngieBaby15 said:


> I use and recommend Tradesy's shipping label because unless you are shipping an extremely small, lightweight item, shipping will most likely be around the same or more than the $8.50 that Tradesy charges. Also, if anything happens to the package (damaged, lost), I don't have to worry about it. It's Tradesy's label and they take care of everything.
> 
> I list the price that I'm comfortable with. Someone buys it and it's theirs. I'm not going to worry if that person will use it or if they will resell it.



I second using tradesy label, easy and cheap

As for a resellers, I don't care what you are when you buy my item, I sell it for what I feel comfortable selling it for, Tardsey lets you know how much you will make on the sale when you list it, no guessing games


----------



## Annawakes

Yes, I will try not to think about what happens to my bags after they are sold!  Thanks so much for your replies!


----------



## Rouge H

I just purchased my first item from Tradsey and am very pleased with the item, shipping and communication.


----------



## nicole0612

Annawakes said:


> Yes, I will try not to think about what happens to my bags after they are sold!  Thanks so much for your replies!



I agree, by far the best method is to use Tradesy's label on your own box. I used to pay for my own shipping before Tradesy covered insurance for higher priced items when their label was used and I spent $40-75 on shipping + insurance cost per item (~$2,500-$4,000 value per item, in large boxes). It is so much better and more convenient to use the Tradesy label save money and also avoid waiting in line to weigh the package etc. I have shipped two bags over $2,000 with the $8.50 label in fairly large boxes and it worked great.


----------



## january.sunshine

I have a bag on tradesy right now and I haven't even had anyone ask any questions about it at all!! I don't know if people buy from there or not!


----------



## EGBDF

New codes
Sun20 
sun50
sun150


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

OMg yay - EGBDF - do you know the minimum spend for these codes....... I didnt get the email  LAME. Thanks!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

january.sunshine said:


> I have a bag on tradesy right now and I haven't even had anyone ask any questions about it at all!! I don't know if people buy from there or not!



How long have you had the bag up? and are your pictures very clear? To be honest, I  don't get any questions about my items until about a week after they have been for sale. I think it's because it takes a few days to appear on their search engine.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

SOOOOO Has anyone had any international sales yet????? I thought I had one because the shipping label was to be sent to Tradesy HQs. Which was really weird because the to and from was the same address just different floors. When I asked about it I was told that it was just an error and they created a new label for me? weird.


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> OMg yay - EGBDF - do you know the minimum spend for these codes....... I didnt get the email  LAME. Thanks!


200 sun20 20 off
500 sun50 50 off
1000 sun150 150 off


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> SOOOOO Has anyone had any international sales yet????? I thought I had one because the shipping label was to be sent to Tradesy HQs. Which was really weird because the to and from was the same address just different floors. When I asked about it I was told that it was just an error and they created a new label for me? weird.



 No, I haven't. I was actually going to ask this very same question here today. I'm not even sure that the international shipping is even live and it was  supposed to be Canada only to start.


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> No, I haven't. I was actually going to ask this very same question here today. I'm not even sure that the international shipping is even live and it was  supposed to be Canada only to start.



I have no idea about shipping to Canada, but I thought that the international shipping was basically shipping to a freight forwarder, and Tradesy was partnering up with one. So as a seller, these sales wouldn't be any different. Shipping to a ff located in the US. (I have had a few sales shipped to a ff). But I'm not sure, I am guessing based on what I read on Tradesy's website and they don't always give all of the details.


----------



## AngieBaby15

january.sunshine said:


> I have a bag on tradesy right now and I haven't even had anyone ask any questions about it at all!! I don't know if people buy from there or not!


Most items that I sold on Tradesy actually never had anyone asking questions. I do put very detailed information in my listing, especially regards to the condition of the item and take lots of pictures. If you have enough information and pictures, there shouldn't be a need for a potential buyer to keep asking questions.

That's not to say that people don't ever ask questions because some do.


----------



## letteshop

New coupons:
$20/$200 = SUN20
$50/$500 = SUN50
$150/$1000 = SUN150

Sorry, didn't realize it had been posted already


----------



## EGBDF

letteshop said:


> New coupons:
> $20/$200 = SUN20
> $50/$500 = SUN50
> $150/$1000 = SUN150
> 
> Sorry, didn't realize it had been posted already



Does anyone know when the codes expire? It didn't say in the email.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> Does anyone know when the codes expire? It didn't say in the email.



Their instagram says "one day only"


----------



## GemsBerry

New Purseforum site stopped sending updates from this thread.


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Their instagram says "one day only"


Codes still on homepage as of Saturday.  That said I wished Tradesy would be a little less mysterious about expiration dates.


----------



## nicole0612

Is there some secret sale on Chanel? I got an email this morning that some items I liked had dropped in price. I have 2 Chanel bags in my cart which did not go on sale...BUT one item listed in the email as "on sale" was one of my own bags for sale that I must have accidentally liked, and I did not personally change the price or put it on sale. Any ideas about what is going on?


----------



## nicole0612

I think I figured it out. This is so odd, but I think it is a sale on Chanel boys only.


----------



## GemsBerry

AnnaFreud said:


> I messed up big time! I sent out 2 orders at the same time and mixed up the addresses. The first buyer alerted me so I alerted the second buyer. What's the best way to handle this? Do they both return their items to Tradesy?


Hi, do you have an update on your situation? I wonder how Tradesy handled it, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## EGBDF

They've changed the format of the 'your sales' page.  One thing I notice is that for completed sales you see the name and address of the buyer, and not the Tradesy closet name of the buyer like you used to see.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

thatbagchick30 said:


> This is true for ALL retail websites and not just Tradesy. If a buyer confirms ANYTHING in private messages (not limited to having received and being happy with the item), the employees can take note/action.


Thank you for the extra help and information. Tried this with eBay (3 day hold after delivery) and was told multiple times that even though they did see the buyer (messages and feedback) was okay with the item and keeping them,they could NOT release payment =/ but thank you so much anyways!


----------



## uadjit

I am really annoyed with Tradesy right now. Last weekend I noticed that a Fendi Monster tote I had listed had disappeared from my closet so I called and they told me someone had flagged it "for authenticity reasons" and that since it was the weekend nobody in their trust department could look at it until Monday but that I should hear back about it by Tuesday. That made me angry because last weekend was their sale and my bag would be unavailable all weekend. Not to mention there were two other of the same totes in other closets (one for the same price and one for $100 more) with a lot fewer pictures of identifying features for authenticity purposes. I was suspicious that my listing had been flagged by one of those other people. I sent the trust team a copy of my invoice for the bag and have yet to hear anything from them today even though they said they'd get back to me by Tuesday. I sent another email today but nothing. Super annoyed that my authentic bag has been removed even though they have so many fakes on the site and that they didn't even notify me about it. I just happened to notice its absence.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

uadjit said:


> I am really annoyed with Tradesy right now. Last weekend I noticed that a Fendi Monster tote I had listed had disappeared from my closet so I called and they told me someone had flagged it "for authenticity reasons" and that since it was the weekend nobody in their trust department could look at it until Monday but that I should hear back about it by Tuesday. That made me angry because last weekend was their sale and my bag would be unavailable all weekend. Not to mention there were two other of the same totes in other closets (one for the same price and one for $100 more) with a lot fewer pictures of identifying features for authenticity purposes. I was suspicious that my listing had been flagged by one of those other people. I sent the trust team a copy of my invoice for the bag and have yet to hear anything from them today even though they said they'd get back to me by Tuesday. I sent another email today but nothing. Super annoyed that my authentic bag has been removed even though they have so many fakes on the site and that they didn't even notify me about it. I just happened to notice its absence.



Hmmmm Seems like an awful lot of work. 
Why didn't you just repost it until you got it resolved?

Something similar happened to my sister recently. They took her listing down because her photos were not clear enough to prove authenticity... a bit unusual.


----------



## uadjit

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hmmmm Seems like an awful lot of work.
> Why didn't you just repost it until you got it resolved?
> 
> Something similar happened to my sister recently. They took her listing down because her photos were not clear enough to prove authenticity... a bit unusual.


Because they told me specifically that their trust department had to look at it before I could relist. As far as the photos go I had more photos of the things you need to see for authenticity than the other listings _of the same exact bag _from other closets. That's one of the reasons I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Joyjoy7

uadjit said:


> I am really annoyed with Tradesy right now. Last weekend I noticed that a Fendi Monster tote I had listed had disappeared from my closet so I called and they told me someone had flagged it "for authenticity reasons" and that since it was the weekend nobody in their trust department could look at it until Monday but that I should hear back about it by Tuesday. That made me angry because last weekend was their sale and my bag would be unavailable all weekend. Not to mention there were two other of the same totes in other closets (one for the same price and one for $100 more) with a lot fewer pictures of identifying features for authenticity purposes. I was suspicious that my listing had been flagged by one of those other people. I sent the trust team a copy of my invoice for the bag and have yet to hear anything from them today even though they said they'd get back to me by Tuesday. I sent another email today but nothing. Super annoyed that my authentic bag has been removed even though they have so many fakes on the site and that they didn't even notify me about it. I just happened to notice its absence.



This recently happened to me...I knew it was a jealous miserable person that flagged my authentic item. I had the receipt from Saks and an authentication from etinceler. They didn't notify me either, it just disappeared. After I called CS, the trust team sent a somewhat rude email asking for evidence, and that if I supplied it they "might" release it. Well they instantly did. At that time I also sent them a list of 8 counterfeit Chanel items that were in their  Tradesy closets. (Penny Lane and Abbey Road) All have been removed now but one. I'm surprised the sellers of these items weren't suspended or something....I had seen the items before they sold, and did report but nothing happened. Then I saw them pop up in Penny Lane and Abbey R. I know of two sellers and seems nothing happened to her closet. They obviously were returned and relisted in Tradesy closets, but only after their in house authenticator approved them as authentic! What a joke! I'm sorry your going thru this! It's very frustrating!!


----------



## uadjit

Well, thanks for the kind words but I'm mostly just irritated. I have a nagging feeling that a competitor flagged it during the sale so that theirs would be the cheapest but I can't prove it or anything. And the fact that they take it out of your closet without any sort of notification is just dirty. 

It's also pretty obvious by this point that their "authentication team" has no idea what end is up which is really the biggest issue for everybody (buyers and sellers) who uses their site.

Edit: Oops. I tried to quote your post Joyjoy7 but something went wrong. Haven't quite gotten the hang of the site changes yet.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

uadjit said:


> Because they told me specifically that their trust department had to look at it before I could relist. As far as the photos go I had more photos of the things you need to see for authenticity than the other listings _of the same exact bag _from other closets. That's one of the reasons I'm so annoyed.



Oh I see. I'm surprised they don't have an automated email alert for this sort of thing. its pretty messed up that you had to find out the way you did


----------



## Joyjoy7

uadjit said:


> Well, thanks for the kind words but I'm mostly just irritated. I have a nagging feeling that a competitor flagged it during the sale so that theirs would be the cheapest but I can't prove it or anything. And the fact that they take it out of your closet without any sort of notification is just dirty.
> 
> It's also pretty obvious by this point that their "authentication team" has no idea what end is up which is really the biggest issue for everybody (buyers and sellers) who uses their site.
> 
> Edit: Oops. I tried to quote your post Joyjoy7 but something went wrong. Haven't quite gotten the hang of the site changes yet.



Yes! It's the pits, I had to do all the work to prove it authentic, but I can not rely on their team of youngsters that haven't any experience in lux brands! Humph!![emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]


----------



## uadjit

Joyjoy7 said:


> Yes! It's the pits, I had to do all the work to prove it authentic, but I can not rely on their team of youngsters that haven't any experience in lux brands! Humph!![emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]



It sounds like you did more work rooting out fake bags than they did! I'm glad they responded to your messages. Hoping I hear back from them about this soon.

(I got the quoting right this time.  )


----------



## uadjit

A quick update: Brandon from the Tradesy Trust Team emailed me today and they put my listing back up. They didn't address any of my other concerns but at least the bag is for sale again.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

uadjit said:


> A quick update: Brandon from the Tradesy Trust Team emailed me today and they put my listing back up. They didn't address any of my other concerns but at least the bag is for sale again.


I am glad it worked out for you and JoyJoy7.  I did not know Tradesy handled not authentic claims in that manner.


----------



## Joyjoy7

uadjit said:


> A quick update: Brandon from the Tradesy Trust Team emailed me today and they put my listing back up. They didn't address any of my other concerns but at least the bag is for sale again.



So happy to hear this!!!


----------



## NANI1972

SALE.... USE CODE LUXE150 TO TAKE $150 OFF $1000 PURCHASE - LUXE75 TO TAKE $75 OFF $500 PURCHASE - LUXE20 TO TAKE $20 OFF $200 PURCHASE TODAY JUNE 25TH, until midnight PST!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> SALE.... USE CODE LUXE150 TO TAKE $150 OFF $1000 PURCHASE - LUXE75 TO TAKE $75 OFF $500 PURCHASE - LUXE20 TO TAKE $20 OFF $200 PURCHASE TODAY JUNE 25TH, until midnight PST!



Omg [emoji24] i wish i new this!


----------



## justthefacts

I just bought a bag from Tradesy.  What do ya think?  
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-satchel-16784497/


----------



## justthefacts

justthefacts said:


> I just bought a bag from Tradesy.  What do ya think?
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-satchel-16784497/


I used the coupon code as well for $150 off.


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Omg [emoji24] i wish i new this!



Codes are still working as of now!


----------



## BeenBurned

I understand that Tradesy takes 2.9% from your payout (presumably as PP fees) for a paypal transfer. 

However why is it that they make the transfer of the lower amount but no fees are charged? It looks like Tradesy is pocketing the fee they charge to (presumably) pay paypal.


----------



## Joyjoy7

BeenBurned said:


> I understand that Tradesy takes 2.9% from your payout (presumably as PP fees) for a paypal transfer.
> 
> However why is it that they make the transfer of the lower amount but no fees are charged? It looks like Tradesy is pocketing the fee they charge to (presumably) pay paypal.
> View attachment 3391696
> View attachment 3391697



I always figured it was an arrangement made w pp and Tradesy. Fees are never withdrawn from pp, only Tradesy.


----------



## speedygirl45

BeenBurned said:


> I understand that Tradesy takes 2.9% from your payout (presumably as PP fees) for a paypal transfer.
> 
> However why is it that they make the transfer of the lower amount but no fees are charged? It looks like Tradesy is pocketing the fee they charge to (presumably) pay paypal.
> View attachment 3391696
> View attachment 3391697


I think Tradesy pays fees when someone makes a purchase. By the time we withdraw, they already paid the fees at the purchase transaction time.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> I understand that Tradesy takes 2.9% from your payout (presumably as PP fees) for a paypal transfer.
> 
> However why is it that they make the transfer of the lower amount but no fees are charged? It looks like Tradesy is pocketing the fee they charge to (presumably) pay paypal.
> View attachment 3391696
> View attachment 3391697


I hope they aren't planning to add a listing fee in the future.


----------



## BeenBurned

speedygirl45 said:


> I think Tradesy pays fees when someone makes a purchase. By the time we withdraw, they already paid the fees at the purchase transaction time.


But that's a cost of doing business that tradesy assumed when they became a venue. 

If they're charging ME "Paypal" fees to transfer my money to PP, then it show as Paypal getting those fees. I wonder how an accountant would view this.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> But that's a cost of doing business that tradesy assumed when they became a venue.
> 
> If they're charging ME "Paypal" fees to transfer my money to PP, then it show as Paypal getting those fees. I wonder how an accountant would view this.


They never say it's a paypal fee. They call it a 'safe transfer fee' or 'cash transfer fee', and charge it no matter what method you choose for payout (paypal, debit, bank acct) I have no idea about their bookkeeping, I just know what the fees are lol


----------



## BeenBurned

Ah, okay.....makes perfect sense. And what an interesting (and IMO sneaky) way to make a larger commission. Grrr.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Ah, okay.....makes perfect sense. And what an interesting (and IMO sneaky) way to make a larger commission. Grrr.


Yeah, I agree. But I guess if you want to sell and then use your funds to buy on Tradesy it's a slight benefit.


----------



## katlun

EGBDF said:


> They never say it's a paypal fee. They call it a 'safe transfer fee' or 'cash transfer fee', and charge it no matter what method you choose for payout (paypal, debit, bank acct) I have no idea about their bookkeeping, I just know what the fees are lol



Its a fee, a cost of doing business
being an accountant that is how it is viewed
IlikeTradesy because when you list know how much you will make if you keep your money in Tradesy or transfer out, it's right there in your listing for you, no mystery going on


----------



## uadjit

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I am glad it worked out for you and JoyJoy7.  I did not know Tradesy handled not authentic claims in that manner.





Joyjoy7 said:


> So happy to hear this!!!



Thanks, ladies. Yeah, it's something to look out for. Probably a good idea to check on your closet every now and then.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> But that's a cost of doing business that tradesy assumed when they became a venue.
> 
> If they're charging ME "Paypal" fees to transfer my money to PP, then it show as Paypal getting those fees. I wonder how an accountant would view this.


My son has a business where he gets paid by some vendors through paypal. Sometimes the vendor will pay the fee so it will appear just like that in his Paypal. Just because you don't see it doesn't mean Tradesy isn't paying the fee. It is probable they have an agreement that they don't have to pay the same percentage we pay. However, they have to pay credit card fees when buyers pay but they don't charge us for that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Thank you. 

I'm not questioning the amount I received because I knew the fee would be deducted and knew the amount of deposit to my PP. I was just a bit surprised to see the way it showed in PP.


----------



## jmc3007

New coupons for Monday, like before Tradesy is coy about when they expire.  Biggest change to the usual mix is $300 coupon.  Haven't seen that in months.

LB50 $50 off $500
LB150 $150 off $1000
LB300 $300 off $1500


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> New coupons for Monday, like before Tradesy is coy about when they expire.  Biggest change to the usual mix is $300 coupon.  Haven't seen that in months.
> 
> LB50 $50 off $500
> LB150 $150 off $1000
> LB300 $300 off $1500


My email said they expire 6/30 midnight PST


----------



## jmc3007

EGBDF said:


> My email said they expire 6/30 midnight PST


Thanks I just saw same email.  Odd that they omit the date on app home page.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jmc3007 said:


> New coupons for Monday, like before Tradesy is coy about when they expire.  Biggest change to the usual mix is $300 coupon.  Haven't seen that in months.
> 
> LB50 $50 off $500
> LB150 $150 off $1000
> LB300 $300 off $1500



these are great codes. so excited! i hope we all make sales... and I have my eye on something, too and this will help a lot!


----------



## whateve

These codes don't help me at all. I don't have anything listed that costs over $500.


----------



## justthefacts

Just took my LV Melie hobo to my SA.  She said it looks GREAT!!! [emoji1417][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## NANI1972

For the past three days I think the same person keeps reserving one of my bags randomly throughout the day, I wish they would just buy it, it's kind of annoying to see it reserved over and over again.  Just venting. Lol 
I'm hoping to have at least a few sales with the $300 off code on my higher priced items, but nothing so far.


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> For the past three days I think the same person keeps reserving one of my bags randomly throughout the day, I wish they would just buy it, it's kind of annoying to see it reserved over and over again.  Just venting. Lol
> I'm hoping to have at least a few sales with the $300 off code on my higher priced items, but nothing so far.


The past 2 months have been very slow for me. Good luck--hopefully someone will actually buy that item!


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> The past 2 months have been very slow for me. Good luck--hopefully someone will actually buy that item!



In the past few weeks I've sold ten items which I'm happy about but of course I'd love to sell more. Yes, hopefully someone will buy it! I put the code in the listing so I'm hoping that helps. [emoji4]

It's reserved as I type this... *face palm*


----------



## quinna

Has anyone noticed that it seems to be taking longer than normal to get the confirm sale email from Tradesy? I only know I've sold items right away lately because I've been in communication with the buyers. It seems like it has been taking 12 hours or more to get the confirmation option, whereas in the past it wasn't more than an hour.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

has anyone ever made an offer to the Tradesy closet and been successful? i liked something in their closet and made an offer, but i went a bit low... just curious if they often take the offers they get?


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> has anyone ever made an offer to the Tradesy closet and been successful? i liked something in their closet and made an offer, but i went a bit low... just curious if they often take the offers they get?


Before I turned off the offer button, I got two offers. I accepted one and turned down the other. When I turned down the one, she didn't make another offer. She had offered me the minimum Tradesy allows, I think it was 30% off. When I declined it, I added a message saying the amount I would accept, but I don't know if she saw it.

ETA: Wait, did I misunderstand your question? Did you mean an offer to one of the closets owned by Tradesy?


----------



## tiffCAKE

Forgive me because I'm new to tradesy and I was under the impression it's better than poshmark when it comes to enforcing terms of use violations like selling counterfeits. I guess this lead me to believe that there aren't scammers--gee whiz I'm gullible sometimes!!

Came across a strassed pair of louboutins in great condition with a price that's too good to be true. My heart sinks when I read the info: seller will cancel any purchases made in the app because the buyer needs to message first and must have PayPal. Oh, and the price is even better through this PayPal/message option.

There's no way I'm touching that with a million foot pole. Just wondering, is that way folks scam on tradesy?  I tried to report it but they don't have that option in their automated reporting feature (it's just authenticity, image, pricing/info)


----------



## EGBDF

tiffCAKE said:


> Forgive me because I'm new to tradesy and I was under the impression it's better than poshmark when it comes to enforcing terms of use violations like selling counterfeits. I guess this lead me to believe that there aren't scammers--gee whiz I'm gullible sometimes!!
> 
> Came across a strassed pair of louboutins in great condition with a price that's too good to be true. My heart sinks when I read the info: seller will cancel any purchases made in the app because the buyer needs to message first and must have PayPal. Oh, and the price is even better through this PayPal/message option.
> 
> There's no way I'm touching that with a million foot pole. Just wondering, is that way folks scam on tradesy?  I tried to report it but they don't have that option in their automated reporting feature (it's just authenticity, image, pricing/info)


I would report it and use the pricing/info option.


----------



## NANI1972

As of now the LB and LUXE codes are still working!


----------



## tiffCAKE

EGBDF said:


> I would report it and use the pricing/info option.



Thanks for the advice!  I did that and nothing happened. At least not yet anyway. Funny thing is, the same photos are now being used in another new listing (with the same instructions to message first and warning that purchases in app will be canceled).

I'm a pretty regular stalker of particular pairs I'm looking for, so I also notice when someone lists on multiple sites or I recognize photos from other sites. I saw these photos on eBay a few weeks ago. So I don't even know if this potential scammer even has the pair at all and is looking to skim off seller fees vs  just a leech stealing photos looking for suckers to make purchases off apps outside buyer protection limitations thanks to the glistening dangling carrot of unrealistic prices.

Not biting the carrot. Will keep reporting


----------



## whateve

tiffCAKE said:


> Forgive me because I'm new to tradesy and I was under the impression it's better than poshmark when it comes to enforcing terms of use violations like selling counterfeits. I guess this lead me to believe that there aren't scammers--gee whiz I'm gullible sometimes!!
> 
> Came across a strassed pair of louboutins in great condition with a price that's too good to be true. My heart sinks when I read the info: seller will cancel any purchases made in the app because the buyer needs to message first and must have PayPal. Oh, and the price is even better through this PayPal/message option.
> 
> There's no way I'm touching that with a million foot pole. Just wondering, is that way folks scam on tradesy?  I tried to report it but they don't have that option in their automated reporting feature (it's just authenticity, image, pricing/info)


There was a scammer on Tradesy several months ago who listed many very desirable items at great prices. Once the buyer purchased the item, the seller uploaded a tracking number that showed delivery a week earlier, and as a result, the money was released to her right away, since the system thought the buyer was past the return period when in actuality nothing was ever sent. Tradesy caught on very quickly and the buyers were refunded. 

I'm sure there are counterfeits that get purchased and never returned because the buyers are clueless.

I doubt many buyers will want to purchase outside of Tradesy even for a better price, so I don't think that scam will be very successful. When something I'm looking for it on multiple sites, I'm more likely to buy from Tradesy, knowing there won't be any hassle or cost in returning.


----------



## quinna

quinna said:


> Has anyone noticed that it seems to be taking longer than normal to get the confirm sale email from Tradesy? I only know I've sold items right away lately because I've been in communication with the buyers. It seems like it has been taking 12 hours or more to get the confirmation option, whereas in the past it wasn't more than an hour.


Ok, forget 12 hours, we're at two days now. I was told the "trust team" had to review payment, blah blah, etc. I'm so used to being able to ship promptly and have my money right away on ebay. Plus this waiting makes me nervous about buyers backing out.


----------



## Joyjoy7

quinna said:


> Ok, forget 12 hours, we're at two days now. I was told the "trust team" had to review payment, blah blah, etc. I'm so used to being able to ship promptly and have my money right away on ebay. Plus this waiting makes me nervous about buyers backing out.



This has happened to me. Tradesy is much more discreet about info now vs two years ago so probably not telling you the full picture. Sometimes a new buyer is required to call Tradesy for verification. If they don't call, Tradesy will ultimately cancel. Also, I sold a small Chanel bag and saw it showing sold. A couple days later the "sold " was gone. I called in to inquire. This buyer was requested to phone in and did call in but didn't want to provide them with the pertinent information required for the sale to complete. That cancelled too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hi everyone!  I have been eyeing on a bag to buy for my sister.  The pics looks great but when I asked her if she can take a picture of the code/tag she refused.  She stated she didn't feel comfortable sending that info.  She also said once I purchased it she can provide those requests.  Stay away right?


----------



## quinna

Joyjoy7 said:


> This has happened to me. Tradesy is much more discreet about info now vs two years ago so probably not telling you the full picture. Sometimes a new buyer is required to call Tradesy for verification. If they don't call, Tradesy will ultimately cancel. Also, I sold a small Chanel bag and saw it showing sold. A couple days later the "sold " was gone. I called in to inquire. This buyer was requested to phone in and did call in but didn't want to provide them with the pertinent information required for the sale to complete. That cancelled too.


Ah, this makes sense. Hope this isn't the case, and everything goes through though. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## paula3boys

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been eyeing on a bag to buy for my sister.  The pics looks great but when I asked her if she can take a picture of the code/tag she refused.  She stated she didn't feel comfortable sending that info.  She also said once I purchased it she can provide those requests.  Stay away right?



Stay away for sure! If she wants to sell authentic items, she'd send that pic!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

paula3boys said:


> Stay away for sure! If she wants to sell authentic items, she'd send that pic!


I totally agree!!  Thanks!


----------



## alegriasonrisa

Hi everyone I have a question regarding selling. I started selling and buying on tradesy few months ago and had been loving it until this point. I think i must have listed some of my items too low? They took all of my purses postings off without telling me why 5 days ago. I have been trying to reach them as they are having a promotion and I hope to sell my bags. I havent heard anything despite selling an email to the trust team on Monday and then again yesterday with my proof of purchase. I called and chatted with them online, and everyone has told me to wait for the response from the trust team who cannot be reached other than emails. Has this happened to anyone else here and how was it resolved? It's been 5 days so I'm feeling frustrated. Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I'm planning on making a purchase from Abbey R...is this Tradesy's return closet? If so, should I be concerned? Thank you!!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

alegriasonrisa said:


> Hi everyone I have a question regarding selling. I started selling and buying on tradesy few months ago and had been loving it until this point. I think i must have listed some of my items too low? They took all of my purses postings off without telling me why 5 days ago. I have been trying to reach them as they are having a promotion and I hope to sell my bags. I havent heard anything despite selling an email to the trust team on Monday and then again yesterday with my proof of purchase. I called and chatted with them online, and everyone has told me to wait for the response from the trust team who cannot be reached other than emails. Has this happened to anyone else here and how was it resolved? It's been 5 days so I'm feeling frustrated. Thank you!



how long have you had them up? 
I noticed that two of my postings were taken down last week. I first posted then in January. When I called they said that it's because I didnt confirm the item was still available once 90 (or maybe the said 60) days passed so it was deleted?


----------



## BeenBurned

alegriasonrisa said:


> I think i must have listed some of my items too low? They took all of my purses postings off without telling me why 5 days ago.


Wait a second! Am I understanding that they remove items based solely on price? Do they assume items must be fake if the price is too low? That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard! 

Some sellers might not know what an item is worth so might underprice it. Other sellers might have gotten deals at a thrift store and are pricing their items at hefty profits yet still below market value. And other sellers price items low enough that they aren't sitting on inventory for months or years. 

Why should Tradesy care what the price is?

A worse consequence is that if dishonest sellers know Tradesy removes listings at too-low prices, they'll simply price their fakes at "authentic" prices and Tradesy will (wrongfully) assume the items are genuine. 

A better solution for Tradesy is to have brand experts who can judge and report items based on the authenticity details of the item - regardless of the selling price.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning on making a purchase from Abbey R...is this Tradesy's return closet? If so, should I be concerned? Thank you!!



Yes it's the return closet. I don't think so! I purchase from them and had a good experience


----------



## k5ml3k

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yes it's the return closet. I don't think so! I purchase from them and had a good experience



Thank you so much! Did they charge you $30 for shipping? Idk why they don't just use their own label of its their return closet...also, were they slow in responding to you? I keep waiting...


----------



## alegriasonrisa

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> how long have you had them up?
> I noticed that two of my postings were taken down last week. I first posted then in January. When I called they said that it's because I didnt confirm the item was still available once 90 (or maybe the said 60) days passed so it was deleted?



I had them up for a few days only. I noticed a sale was made but they never asked me to confirm it. I also wondered if it's because I had mostly stock photos from the website that i got it from and only one photo of the bag. I don't know =/. And then everything else was gone after the sale and of course that sale disappeared too. I wish they had contacted me first for whatever reason. It's been really difficult to reach them also.


----------



## calflu

BeenBurned said:


> Wait a second! Am I understanding that they remove items based solely on price? Do they assume items must be fake if the price is too low? That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard!
> 
> Some sellers might not know what an item is worth so might underprice it. Other sellers might have gotten deals at a thrift store and are pricing their items at hefty profits yet still below market value. And other sellers price items low enough that they aren't sitting on inventory for months or years.
> 
> Why should Tradesy care what the price is?
> 
> A worse consequence is that if dishonest sellers know Tradesy removes listings at too-low prices, they'll simply price their fakes at "authentic" prices and Tradesy will (wrongfully) assume the items are genuine.
> 
> A better solution for Tradesy is to have brand experts who can judge and report items based on the authenticity details of the item - regardless of the selling price.



BB, OP was guessing as she indicated in her post. I don't think you should jump to the conclusion here for what happened. Also OP seems to be having more than one item listed so it's hard for me to believe multiple items were listed underpriced for more than 5 months and no buyers jumped on them.

She indicated nothing that tradesy deemed her listings are for counterfeit items. But using stock pics from Internet is alarming and I do know tradesy took down listings like these. 

I hope tradesy gets back to her soon


----------



## alegriasonrisa

BeenBurned said:


> Wait a second! Am I understanding that they remove items based solely on price? Do they assume items must be fake if the price is too low? That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard!
> 
> Some sellers might not know what an item is worth so might underprice it. Other sellers might have gotten deals at a thrift store and are pricing their items at hefty profits yet still below market value. And other sellers price items low enough that they aren't sitting on inventory for months or years.
> 
> Why should Tradesy care what the price is?
> 
> A worse consequence is that if dishonest sellers know Tradesy removes listings at too-low prices, they'll simply price their fakes at "authentic" prices and Tradesy will (wrongfully) assume the items are genuine.
> 
> A better solution for Tradesy is to have brand experts who can judge and report items based on the authenticity details of the item - regardless of the selling price.


thanks for the reply! I don't know exactly if it was the price but it was my two lowest priced items that got sold and then everything else disappeared. It could also be because I didn't put up too many photos? I just wish they could have simply contacted me and put things on hold instead of removing everything. I have tried to contact them for few days already. I got hung up by them twice, chatted online with them and was told to refer back to the trust team email. They really do need more experts and staff with the authentication team to make this work and less frustrating for their sellers. 

I know for a fact that my previous big sales were fine and the buyers were really satisfied with their items, so it wasn't triggered by a return or complain because I always follow up with them after they received the items.


----------



## calflu

alegriasonrisa said:


> thanks for the reply! I don't know exactly if it was the price but it was my two lowest priced items that got sold and then everything else disappeared. It could also be because I didn't put up too many photos? I just wish they could have simply contacted me and put things on hold instead of removing everything. I have tried to contact them for few days already. I got hung up by them twice, chatted online with them and was told to refer back to the trust team email. They really do need more experts and staff with the authentication team to make this work and less frustrating for their sellers.
> 
> I know for a fact that my previous big sales were fine and the buyers were really satisfied with their items, so it wasn't triggered by a return or complain because I always follow up with them after they received the items.



If you have the items in your possession, why don't you use your own pictures? If you include only 1 pic per listing and use Internet stock pics for the rest of listings, how can any authentication experts authenticate your items? 

I do hope tradesy gets back to you soon but from what you described, I'd be concerned as a buyer from reading your listings with limited pics from the very items I'm about to buy!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

calflu said:


> If you have the items in your possession, why don't you use your own pictures? If you include only 1 pic per listing and use Internet stock pics for the rest of listings, how can any authentication experts authenticate your items?
> 
> I do hope tradesy gets back to you soon but from what you described, I'd be concerned as a buyer from reading your listings.



+1 stock photos are a red flag. Not only on Tradesy but ebay, poshmark, etc


----------



## calflu

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning on making a purchase from Abbey R...is this Tradesy's return closet? If so, should I be concerned? Thank you!!



I notice this closet is from tradesy but lots of items are way over priced!


----------



## alegriasonrisa

calflu said:


> If you have the items in your possession, why don't you use your own pictures? If you include only 1 pic per listing and use Internet stock pics for the rest of listings, how can any authentication experts authenticate your items?
> 
> I do hope tradesy gets back to you soon but from what you described, I'd be concerned as a buyer from reading your listings with limited pics from the very items I'm about to buy!


Most of the time I posted the stock photos on my computer first since I have seen other people done it and they look better as they're all brand new anyway, and then I will add a photo of the front via my phone. I get what you're saying though. I just got frustrated because there were only few listings that were mostly stock photos but everything else got taken down. :/

I will repost them and add more photo and see what happen...

Thanks for your inputs! I hope they will contact me tomorrow.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

alegriasonrisa said:


> Most of the time I posted the stock photos on my computer first since I have seen other people done it and they look better as they're all brand new anyway, and then I will add a photo of the front via my phone. I get what you're saying though. I just got frustrated because there were only few listings that were mostly stock photos but everything else got taken down. :/
> 
> I will repost them and add more photo and see what happen...
> 
> Thanks for your inputs! I hope they will contact me tomorrow.



I think the bigger problem is that they are flagging down listings without any notice or even telling people what is wrong. sometimes listings take time to create (taking the pictures, sometimes measurements, coming up with a description). The least they could do is take a moment and let members know why their listings are flagged down. It's quite sleazy and unprofessional if you ask me.


----------



## alegriasonrisa

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I think the bigger problem is that they are flagging down listings without any notice or even telling people what is wrong. sometimes listings take time to create (taking the pictures, sometimes measurements, coming up with a description). The least they could do is take a moment and let members know why their listings are flagged down. It's quite sleazy and unprofessional if you ask me.


Yes exactly! thanks for putting that together so eloquently. I feel heard


----------



## BeenBurned

calflu said:


> BB, OP was guessing as she indicated in her post. I don't think you should jump to the conclusion here for what happened. Also OP seems to be having more than one item listed so it's hard for me to believe multiple items were listed underpriced for more than 5 months and no buyers jumped on them.
> 
> She indicated nothing that tradesy deemed her listings are for counterfeit items. But using stock pics from Internet is alarming and I do know tradesy took down listings like these.
> 
> I hope tradesy gets back to her soon


After posting, I saw the OP's comment about stock images. Now that she disclosed that, I'm guessing that's probably the issue. 

Not only is using stock pictures an infringement on the owners intellectual property but it's not letting the buyer see the actual items she's selling. Unfortunately, many sellers of fakes show stock photos (of authentic items) and ship fakes. 

If that's the case, she should call or email tradesy to get permission to relist with her own pictures.


----------



## BeenBurned

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I think the bigger problem is that they are flagging down listings without any notice or even telling people what is wrong. sometimes listings take time to create (taking the pictures, sometimes measurements, coming up with a description). The least they could do is take a moment and let members know why their listings are flagged down. It's quite sleazy and unprofessional if you ask me.


I agree with this. 

I just recently joined Tradesy and listed a few items there. I feel like it's necessary to check my listings regularly to make sure they haven't been removed. How is a member supposed to know that they did something wrong if there's no notification? Someone who has many listings might not even notice that one or two were removed.


----------



## k5ml3k

calflu said:


> I notice this closet is from tradesy but lots of items are way over priced!



I know! Plus the shipping [emoji31] But with the sale going on right now, I think I still got a decent price based on the condition and it's from 2016...I guess we'll see when it gets here. As long as there aren't any issues with the item, I think I'll be good. It's been awhile since I've purchased from Tradesy since they stopped their coupons so hopefully this will be a nice welcome back [emoji53]


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Wait a second! Am I understanding that they remove items based solely on price? Do they assume items must be fake if the price is too low? That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard!
> 
> Some sellers might not know what an item is worth so might underprice it. Other sellers might have gotten deals at a thrift store and are pricing their items at hefty profits yet still below market value. And other sellers price items low enough that they aren't sitting on inventory for months or years.
> 
> Why should Tradesy care what the price is?
> 
> A worse consequence is that if dishonest sellers know Tradesy removes listings at too-low prices, they'll simply price their fakes at "authentic" prices and Tradesy will (wrongfully) assume the items are genuine.
> 
> A better solution for Tradesy is to have brand experts who can judge and report items based on the authenticity details of the item - regardless of the selling price.


I've noticed that when you report an item, one of the reasons you can check is the price is too low.


k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much! Did they charge you $30 for shipping? Idk why they don't just use their own label of its their return closet...also, were they slow in responding to you? I keep waiting...


I think they charge you whatever shipping was on the original listing from the original seller, even though it won't cost them that much. They also use the original pictures and description.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Wait a second! Am I understanding that they remove items based solely on price? Do they assume items must be fake if the price is too low? That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard!
> 
> Some sellers might not know what an item is worth so might underprice it. Other sellers might have gotten deals at a thrift store and are pricing their items at hefty profits yet still below market value. And other sellers price items low enough that they aren't sitting on inventory for months or years.
> 
> Why should Tradesy care what the price is?
> 
> A worse consequence is that if dishonest sellers know Tradesy removes listings at too-low prices, they'll simply price their fakes at "authentic" prices and Tradesy will (wrongfully) assume the items are genuine.
> 
> A better solution for Tradesy is to have brand experts who can judge and report items based on the authenticity details of the item - regardless of the selling price.





whateve said:


> I've noticed that when you report an item, one of the reasons you can check is the price is too low.


Yes, thus the reason for my comment. I've seen that as a reason for reporting and it's never made sense to me. 

While price can be an indicator of a fake, it should never be the only criteria used. IMO, if tradesy wants to keep that reason as part of its reporting, there should be other reasons that are also confirm that the allegation is valid.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> +1 stock photos are a red flag. Not only on Tradesy but ebay, poshmark, etc


except that the way tradesy 'cleans up' photos makes every picture look like a stock one. super lame.


----------



## Fullcloset

I'm glad I found this forum because I too suddenly realized that a couple of my bags are missing from my listings but they weren't even designer bags and they were only about $50 - one was unknown vintage and the other was a store brand. I wrote them and no reply. I am wondering how many other things did I list which are just disappearing that I can't remember? It is really frustrating because I could be listing them on another platform to sell but here I think they're listed on Tradesy and lo and behold - they are gone. The "cleaned-up" photos are bad enough but now I have items with no photo. They weren't stock - I literally took the photo myself of the very item I listed. So there is no photo now and when I click the item - they take me to their general listings - the ones they're trying to push on buyers -  and it is like my item doesn't even exist anymore. I can't even tell what it was supposed to be since the description doesn't come up and neither does the item # so I can't even give it to Tradesy to see what happened to my photos. The title is useless because you know - they still haven't gotten that quite right either so it says OTHER - not very helpful to me trying to figure out which pant it was without pulling a whole box of them out and checking off each one I have stored against what is listed. And I am really getting annoyed with every item being asked KEEP OR REMOVE? KEEP DAMN IT KEEP! Geesh. What the heck is happening over there? I think their trust and security people need the bums rush out the door.


----------



## Fullcloset

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I think the bigger problem is that they are flagging down listings without any notice or even telling people what is wrong. sometimes listings take time to create (taking the pictures, sometimes measurements, coming up with a description). The least they could do is take a moment and let members know why their listings are flagged down. It's quite sleazy and unprofessional if you ask me.


Yes exactly - if you remove something let the lister know you removed it and why and it should be in the removed list which they never ever let you delete even if the items you removed because they sold on another platform or you just donated them or something. This way you can repost it when they clear it without having to create a new listing. It takes at least an hour to do 4 or 5 listings if you are taking their pictures and uploading, saving the photos and all that. It is time.


----------



## alegriasonrisa

Fullcloset said:


> I'm glad I found this forum because I too suddenly realized that a couple of my bags are missing from my listings but they weren't even designer bags and they were only about $50 - one was unknown vintage and the other was a store brand. I wrote them and no reply. I am wondering how many other things did I list which are just disappearing that I can't remember? It is really frustrating because I could be listing them on another platform to sell but here I think they're listed on Tradesy and lo and behold - they are gone. The "cleaned-up" photos are bad enough but now I have items with no photo. They weren't stock - I literally took the photo myself of the very item I listed. So there is no photo now and when I click the item - they take me to their general listings - the ones they're trying to push on buyers -  and it is like my item doesn't even exist anymore. I can't even tell what it was supposed to be since the description doesn't come up and neither does the item # so I can't even give it to Tradesy to see what happened to my photos. The title is useless because you know - they still haven't gotten that quite right either so it says OTHER - not very helpful to me trying to figure out which pant it was without pulling a whole box of them out and checking off each one I have stored against what is listed. And I am really getting annoyed with every item being asked KEEP OR REMOVE? KEEP DAMN IT KEEP! Geesh. What the heck is happening over there? I think their trust and security people need the bums rush out the door.



I hear you! I was so annoyed and frustrated the past few days. 

To give an update, they finally responded to my email and asked for some kind of proof of purchase or serial number and such. I emailed them my online receipts. I did not hear back from them yet but I got a sale today and was able to confirm it! (But that's after I RELISTED them; they did not release my old postings nor the two sales that I had made previously) I hope this stays and I don't have to consistently check everything to see what's missing and what's not because it is really not easy to upload and rewrite. 

Good luck fullcloset!


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> There was a scammer on Tradesy several months ago who listed many very desirable items at great prices. Once the buyer purchased the item, the seller uploaded a tracking number that showed delivery a week earlier, and as a result, the money was released to her right away, since the system thought the buyer was past the return period when in actuality nothing was ever sent. Tradesy caught on very quickly and the buyers were refunded.
> 
> I'm sure there are counterfeits that get purchased and never returned because the buyers are clueless.
> 
> I doubt many buyers will want to purchase outside of Tradesy even for a better price, so I don't think that scam will be very successful. When something I'm looking for it on multiple sites, I'm more likely to buy from Tradesy, knowing there won't be any hassle or cost in returning.


OH that's interesting - I didn't know thanks for posting. That might explain why I had an issue with messaging. Someone selling on Tradesy had sold thousands of small items and she listed her Poshmark seller ID in her Tradesy profile so I emailed her asking her about how Poshmark compares to Tradesy but my message got censored and flagged and Tradesy sent me  a warning about doing business outside Tradesy. It took me like 6 emails back and forth before customer service finally admitted they didn't read my message and it was just the computer picking up on the word Poshmark and going nuts on me - LOL. I was getting pretty nuts myself by that point.


----------



## Fullcloset

alegriasonrisa said:


> I hear you! I was so annoyed and frustrated the past few days.
> 
> To give an update, they finally responded to my email and asked for some kind of proof of purchase or serial number and such. I emailed them my online receipts. I did not hear back from them yet but I got a sale today and was able to confirm it! (But that's after I RELISTED them; they did not release my old postings nor the two sales that I had made previously) I hope this stays and I don't have to consistently check everything to see what's missing and what's not because it is really not easy to upload and rewrite.
> 
> Good luck fullcloset!


LOL - well these items I've had for like 20 years so of course there is not going to be any receipt since they're true vintage. The worst part is - the first time I noticed them gone I thought oh gee - I must have done something wrong and not saved the listing or something so I did it all over again and reposted them all over again so I KNOW I saved the listings and now they are gone again. It is so bizaar because these are not even designer bags - never mind high end bags.


----------



## Fullcloset

Joyjoy7 said:


> I always figured it was an arrangement made w pp and Tradesy. Fees are never withdrawn from pp, only Tradesy.


They don't even use paypal anymore do they? I thought they changed to Stripe to handle all their transactions.


----------



## Fullcloset

uadjit said:


> Well, thanks for the kind words but I'm mostly just irritated. I have a nagging feeling that a competitor flagged it during the sale so that theirs would be the cheapest but I can't prove it or anything. And the fact that they take it out of your closet without any sort of notification is just dirty.
> 
> It's also pretty obvious by this point that their "authentication team" has no idea what end is up which is really the biggest issue for everybody (buyers and sellers) who uses their site.
> 
> Edit: Oops. I tried to quote your post Joyjoy7 but something went wrong. Haven't quite gotten the hang of the site changes yet.


A competitor or just some crazy lady with nothing better to do then run around being the flag police - I would think though if they found it fine that they should have a way to know who flagged it and monitor that account to see if they make a habit of it. My bags were unique so that can't be the case with mine.


----------



## EGBDF

Fullcloset said:


> I'm glad I found this forum because I too suddenly realized that a couple of my bags are missing from my listings but they weren't even designer bags and they were only about $50 - one was unknown vintage and the other was a store brand. I wrote them and no reply. I am wondering how many other things did I list which are just disappearing that I can't remember? It is really frustrating because I could be listing them on another platform to sell but here I think they're listed on Tradesy and lo and behold - they are gone. The "cleaned-up" photos are bad enough but now I have items with no photo. They weren't stock - I literally took the photo myself of the very item I listed. So there is no photo now and when I click the item - they take me to their general listings - the ones they're trying to push on buyers -  and it is like my item doesn't even exist anymore. I can't even tell what it was supposed to be since the description doesn't come up and neither does the item # so I can't even give it to Tradesy to see what happened to my photos. The title is useless because you know - they still haven't gotten that quite right either so it says OTHER - not very helpful to me trying to figure out which pant it was without pulling a whole box of them out and checking off each one I have stored against what is listed. And I am really getting annoyed with every item being asked KEEP OR REMOVE? KEEP DAMN IT KEEP! Geesh. What the heck is happening over there? I think their trust and security people need the bums rush out the door.



I listed a few items this past week and I've noticed these listings seem glitchy (not normal). Appearing in my closet, but then disappearing, then reappearing. Cover photo is missing, so I change the cover photo, then the next day the old cover photo is there and cleaned up.
I agree that they should have some form of communicating why a listing is removed.


----------



## Fullcloset

EGBDF said:


> I have no idea about shipping to Canada, but I thought that the international shipping was basically shipping to a freight forwarder, and Tradesy was partnering up with one. So as a seller, these sales wouldn't be any different. Shipping to a ff located in the US. (I have had a few sales shipped to a ff). But I'm not sure, I am guessing based on what I read on Tradesy's website and they don't always give all of the details.


Also unfortunately had this experience too. The freight forward took my package - kept it 11 days - then wrote refused and sent it back to me. Neither the buyer nor me could get a straight answer from the FF why they held it so long and then refused it but the package was a mess by the time it got back to me. Tradesy stepped in then with giving me a postage paid label to send it BACK to the FF again which is what the buyer wanted & honestly I've no idea if it ever got to the buyer or not because using the Tradesy label it would have gone back to them not me again if they never sent it on to the foreign buyer. After that I asked if I could block buyers out of the country using these FF but was told there wasn't a way to do that. I don't think Tradesy has anything to do with the FF though - it is a service the buyer pays for so they hire the FF themselves. That was my understanding from talking to the FF and the buyer - if the buyer doesn't pay their fees or their account is deemed inactive - the package will be refused and shipped back but I was told that wasn't the reason here. Just really had no reason.


----------



## Fullcloset

jmc3007 said:


> if you upload your pics through desktop version instead of app (even on iPhone/ iPad), they should come out clear at full resolution.  this is a known problem for a while now.


And you have to be careful - I tried cropping a few pics and then uploading and they wouldn't take them - said the Pixels or whatever was too big and had to be downsized .


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I always resize my pictures to 1000 pixels on desktop.  It works for me.


----------



## Joyjoy7

I had a LONG chat with Tradesy customer service today....changes happening every day it seems.

I had a listing removed that was a Chanel box. I was told Chanel legal contacted Tradesy and said anything that was given with a Chanel purchase (box, dust bags, ribbons, camellia were all part of the purchased bag and therefore are not allowed to be sold. While there are still listings, they are systematically trying to take down and Chanel packaging listings.
2) they will be launching an email about your removed listings. Apparently many many complaints about this and customer service was very sympathetic about this. These mysteriously removed listings have generated hundreds of calls to customer service. It's a trust team move but they aren't fielding calls about these removed items and customer service has to deal with it all. 

3) I was also told they were aware of vindictive members reporting items that shouldn't be reported. They are now keeping track of "heavy reporters" and assessing their credibility. For instance, I reported a fake Chanel necklace, numerous times...finally happened to mention it to customer service, it almost instantly was removed. This happened a month ago but today the CS girl said it was showing on my acct that I accurately reported a counterfeit. Interesting....there's more but my phone is about to die...


----------



## luv2run41

I completely agree and I personally do not like Tradesy retouching the photos.  I watch my listings and when Tradesy touches up my cover photo I edit and delete the photo then put the original back up.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> I completely agree and I personally do not like Tradesy *retouching* the photos.  I watch my listings and when Tradesy touches up my cover photo I edit and delete the photo then put the original back up.


A seller's images, background, photographing style, etc. serve as a kind of watermark and proof that the seller is using her own pictures and showing proof that she has possession of the actual item she's selling.

By "genericizing" (word? Who knows?) images, they're not only making pictures easier to steal and harder to identify as one's own but actually making it more difficult for buyers to do their research and for authenticators to determine whether all the pictures are the actual item. (I'm not denying that it's fairly easy to compare pictures and see that the edited ones are the same as the others but why make it difficult?)

ETA: BTW, I don't call cropping pictures and removing backgrounds "retouching." Retouching is removing a piece of lint or hair that might have invertently shown in the picture. What Tradesy does is actually altering a seller's work.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> A seller's images, background, photographing style, etc. serve as a kind of watermark and proof that the seller is using her own pictures and showing proof that she has possession of the actual item she's selling.
> 
> By "genericizing" (word? Who knows?) images, they're not only making pictures easier to steal and harder to identify as one's own but actually making it more difficult for buyers to do their research and for authenticators to determine whether all the pictures are the actual item. (I'm not denying that it's fairly easy to compare pictures and see that the edited ones are the same as the others but why make it difficult?)
> 
> ETA: BTW, I don't call cropping pictures and removing backgrounds "retouching." Retouching is removing a piece of lint or hair that might have invertently shown in the picture. What Tradesy does is actually altering a seller's work.


On one of mine, they turned my image 90 degrees.


----------



## EGBDF

I actually don't mind them taking out the background and making it white. It's easier on my eyes when looking at a page of items, to just see the bag or shoes, etc. Some people don't take great photos (for example a dark purse laying on a dark sofa) but then usually the rest of their photos aren't very good either.
It is annoying when they erase things that you don't want erased though, like shoe boxes.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> On one of mine, they turned my image 90 degrees.


DId their turning it 90 degrees cause it to show sideways or did they correct your upload error? (I'm guessing that they messed up and that you'd uploaded in the right direction.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> DId their turning it 90 degrees cause it to show sideways or did they correct your upload error? (I'm guessing that they messed up and that you'd uploaded in the right direction.)


I think they thought they fixed it. I had it the direction I wanted it. It's a planner, so it should be shown vertically, since that is the way the writing on the pages will go the right direction. I think they thought it was a wallet and put it horizontal.


----------



## EGBDF

I had a problem with a sale and it was fixed through the Chat feature in less than 2 minutes. I'm happy and relieved as I thought it might be a hassle.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I had a problem with a sale and it was fixed through the Chat feature in less than 2 minutes. I'm happy and relieved as I thought it might be a hassle.





whateve said:


> I think they thought they fixed it. I had it the direction I wanted it. It's a planner, so it should be shown vertically, since that is the way the writing on the pages will go the right direction. I think they thought it was a wallet and put it horizontal.





EGBDF said:


> I had a problem with a sale and it was fixed through the Chat feature in less than 2 minutes. I'm happy and relieved as I thought it might be a hassle.


@whateve  - I wonder if a chat with them might be an easy way to let them know you want it fixed.


----------



## uadjit

Joyjoy7 said:


> I had a LONG chat with Tradesy customer service today....changes happening every day it seems.
> 
> I had a listing removed that was a Chanel box. I was told Chanel legal contacted Tradesy and said anything that was given with a Chanel purchase (box, dust bags, ribbons, camellia were all part of the purchased bag and therefore are not allowed to be sold. While there are still listings, they are systematically trying to take down and Chanel packaging listings.
> 2) they will be launching an email about your removed listings. Apparently many many complaints about this and customer service was very sympathetic about this. These mysteriously removed listings have generated hundreds of calls to customer service. It's a trust team move but they aren't fielding calls about these removed items and customer service has to deal with it all.
> 
> 3) I was also told they were aware of vindictive members reporting items that shouldn't be reported. They are now keeping track of "heavy reporters" and assessing their credibility. For instance, I reported a fake Chanel necklace, numerous times...finally happened to mention it to customer service, it almost instantly was removed. This happened a month ago but today the CS girl said it was showing on my acct that I accurately reported a counterfeit. Interesting....there's more but my phone is about to die...



This is all really interesting. I guess that explains why their trust team is taking so much longer than expected to respond to their messages, too. They're probably going through a lot of them!


----------



## Lisab68

I am planning on posting this in a few places on tPF but I wanted to warn any buyers that I recently purchased a Chanel jacket on Tradesy from Celebowned which turned out to be a fake.  I returned it to Tradesy and they confirmed that it was a fake and refunded my money.  Beware of this seller!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I messaged a seller regarding the condition of a wallet.  Then I looked into his/her closet and noticed this person is selling some items below retail.  Mostly LV.  Also his/her sold items are multiples of the same item.  She messaged me back and stated his/her items are new and that he/she uses his/her employee discount to buy these items.  I thought that's against any store policy.  Shocker![emoji15]


----------



## paula3boys

HeartMyMJs said:


> I messaged a seller regarding the condition of a wallet.  Then I looked into his/her closet and noticed this person is selling some items below retail.  Mostly LV.  Also his/her sold items are multiples of the same item.  She messaged me back and stated his/her items are new and that he/she uses his/her employee discount to buy these items.  I thought that's against any store policy.  Shocker![emoji15]



Maybe that should be reported to LV then


----------



## Joyjoy7

HeartMyMJs said:


> I messaged a seller regarding the condition of a wallet.  Then I looked into his/her closet and noticed this person is selling some items below retail.  Mostly LV.  Also his/her sold items are multiples of the same item.  She messaged me back and stated his/her items are new and that he/she uses his/her employee discount to buy these items.  I thought that's against any store policy.  Shocker![emoji15]



LV employees have a limit on purchases. Additionally it's a red flag if an SA buys multiples of the same item. This sounds very dicey....


----------



## calflu

Tradesy indicates on the listing it will clean up cover pictures and I actually think they made most of the listings look more exciting and interesting just like how professional sellers would


I don't understand why there are concerns this makes it easy to steal pictures or scam buyers. I always watermark my pics and even after Tradesy's clean up, my cover photos still show my watermark. If you don't watermark the pics, with or without Tradesy's clean up, your pics can be stolen anyway 


The rest of pics in the listing will clearly show sellers truly have the items in possession so again I don't understand why cleaning up first pic will be an issue 

Some sellers clearly don't know how to take pics and without the clean up, I don't think I'll check on their listings


----------



## HeartMyMJs

paula3boys said:


> Maybe that should be reported to LV then





Joyjoy7 said:


> LV employees have a limit on purchases. Additionally it's a red flag if an SA buys multiples of the same item. This sounds very dicey....


 
I totally agree!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

calflu said:


> Tradesy indicates on the listing it will clean up cover pictures and I actually think they made most of the listings look more exciting and interesting just like how professional sellers would
> 
> 
> I don't understand why there are concerns this makes it easy to steal pictures or scam buyers. I always watermark my pics and even after Tradesy's clean up, my cover photos still show my watermark. If you don't watermark the pics, with or without Tradesy's clean up, your pics can be stolen anyway
> 
> 
> The rest of pics in the listing will clearly show sellers truly have the items in possession so again I don't understand why cleaning up first pic will be an issue
> 
> Some sellers clearly don't know how to take pics and without the clean up, I don't think I'll check on their listings



agreed.


----------



## BeenBurned

calflu said:


> Tradesy indicates on the listing it will clean up cover pictures and I actually think they made most of the listings look more exciting and interesting just like how professional sellers would
> 
> 
> I don't understand why there are concerns this makes it easy to steal pictures or scam buyers. I always watermark my pics and even after Tradesy's clean up, my cover photos still show my watermark. If you don't watermark the pics, with or without Tradesy's clean up, your pics can be stolen anyway
> 
> 
> The rest of pics in the listing will clearly show sellers truly have the items in possession so again I don't understand why cleaning up first pic will be an issue
> 
> Some sellers clearly don't know how to take pics and without the clean up, I don't think I'll check on their listings


I do understand why some people prefer clean backgrounds.  

But watermarking never stopped a lot of people from stealing pictures. Whether they steal someone elses watermarked pictures or they put their own watermark on others' pictures, it's often confusing to determine whose picture it is, the existence of a watermark doesn't necessarily prove that the picture is that seller's own. 

I used to watermark my pictures until I found listings (from others) with my images and my watermarks in their listings. I decided it wasn't worth the extra work to watermark. 

Here's an example where* Tetondeb*'s pictures were stolen and the thief put her own watermark on Deb's pictures.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.855067/page-462#post-27343486

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

In this post, the seller had used pictures with Goodwill's watermark in her own listing:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...coach-fakes-here.824098/page-65#post-26334570

And this post shows another seller who listed a bag on Bonanza using watermarked pictures. The pictures WERE watermarked with the Bonz seller's ID but the problem is that the pictures were stolen from a Malleries listing.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...in-1st-2nd-post.763064/page-819#post-23589388

My point is that watermarking isn't foolproof.


----------



## GemsBerry

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning on making a purchase from Abbey R...is this Tradesy's return closet? If so, should I be concerned? Thank you!!


I agree, nothing wrong with purchasing from return closet. I have one of my brand new bags there, buyer returned for remorse. IF there's something wrong with the item (not as described or fake) it will go back to seller, not to the T closet. It's usually remorse or size or buyer's wrong expectations due to unfamiliarity with the brand.


----------



## alegriasonrisa

Should I return and request for a refund? 

I just bought a PS1 Medium oxblood on tradesy. It says gently used. When I asked she indicated that there's 3 tiny spot of stain on the back. I received the bag two days ago. It has more wear than the seller showed, and then there's this moderate/strong (not super strong) thrift store smell, a small cut about a size of a pinky nail on the bottom of the purse and frayed handle with the edge opened up like a book. I really like the color and size since it's hard to find but I don't know if it's worth it. I can do some repair on it but I can't get the smell out and it bothers me. I saw her posted on eBay before which offers partial refund. I don't know if they do it on tradesy. I would feel better I didn't have to pay that price for the work that I have to do. Or should I just ask for a refund as it was not as described? Do you think it would qualify in that category due to the condition? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, nothing wrong with purchasing from return closet. I have one of my brand new bags there, buyer returned for remorse. IF there's something wrong with the item (not as described or fake) it will go back to seller, not to the T closet. It's usually remorse or size or buyer's wrong expectations due to unfamiliarity with the brand.


There have been cases (posted on TPF) where Tradesy listed returned fakes on their own IDs. I assume (or want to assume) they didn't know they were fake. 

If you'd like, I'll search for posts making references to some of those cases.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> There have been cases (posted on TPF) where Tradesy listed returned fakes on their own IDs. I assume (or want to assume) they didn't know they were fake.
> 
> If you'd like, I'll search for posts making references to some of those cases.


I know there are cases, but they try not to post fakes deliberately, so it doesn't apply to all returns in the closet and generally it should be safe to shop with them.


----------



## nicole0612

Hi, does anyone know if there are any sale codes currently working on Tradesy? Sometimes their sale codes don't "expire" right at the published deadline. Otherwise, maybe there will be a new code for the 4th? I want to buy a bag, but it is $4,100 so it would be nice to get a little discount.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

what does FINAL SALE mean? there is an item in the Tradesy closet I like but it says final sale ... not sure what that means.. what if the item doesn't sell? They will never discount it again? anyone happen to know?


----------



## NANI1972

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what does FINAL SALE mean? there is an item in the Tradesy closet I like but it says final sale ... not sure what that means.. what if the item doesn't sell? They will never discount it again? anyone happen to know?



That means the item is nonreturnable I believe.


----------



## montana_patina

EDIT: Never mind - all good now! I forgot that they operate in PST.
It's been about 1 month since my last sale before the one that was delivered to the buyer about 4 days and 1 hour ago. It was a high end item so I'm used to waiting 4 days exactly for the funds to be released. They haven't been released yet, and there's no note that the item was returned. The new language Tradesy used on the sale said "it may take up to 4 days for funds to be released". Before, they would give the exact day for funds to be released. I'm not sure what's going on - anyone else experience this with a high end item?


----------



## whateve

montana_patina said:


> EDIT: Never mind - all good now! I forgot that they operate in PST.
> It's been about 1 month since my last sale before the one that was delivered to the buyer about 4 days and 1 hour ago. It was a high end item so I'm used to waiting 4 days exactly for the funds to be released. They haven't been released yet, and there's no note that the item was returned. The new language Tradesy used on the sale said "it may take up to 4 days for funds to be released". Before, they would give the exact day for funds to be released. I'm not sure what's going on - anyone else experience this with a high end item?


There is some discussion a few pages ago that if the buyer returns for any reason, they will hold funds until they receive the item back and determine it is authentic. I've had it take a little more than exactly 4 days even when the buyer didn't return. It is usually within 2 or 3 hours of exactly 4 days from the time of delivery.


----------



## whateve

I have another lost package! I've sold hundreds of items on ebay and other sites and never lost a package, and now I've lost two on Tradesy (out of around 65 sales.) Both times they were picked up from my house by my carrier but never scanned. I wonder if it has something to do with the return label that Tradesy uses. All I can think of is that the poor quality makes it unable to be scanned or that the presence of a return label makes it attractive to thieves.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> I have another lost package! I've sold hundreds of items on ebay and other sites and never lost a package, and now I've lost two on Tradesy (out of around 65 sales.) Both times they were picked up from my house by my carrier but never scanned. I wonder if it has something to do with the return label that Tradesy uses. All I can think of is that the poor quality makes it unable to be scanned or that the presence of a return label makes it attractive to thieves.


Sorry to hear that , hope USPS can find it. We had stolen packages in our neighborhood, I bring them to the USPS store and even get a receipt. It's frustrating, hang in there.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> There is some discussion a few pages ago that if the buyer returns for any reason, they will hold funds until they receive the item back and determine it is authentic. I've had it take a little more than exactly 4 days even when the buyer didn't return. It is usually within 2 or 3 hours of exactly 4 days from the time of delivery.


Sorry to hear about that. if you really want to investigate it call post inspectors. it may have to do something with your local PO rather than Tradesy labels. in such cases does Tradesy release your funds anyway and look for package themselves? or because it hasn't been scanned it's seller's responsibility?


----------



## nicole0612

Prettyn said:


> Sorry to hear that , hope USPS can find it. We had stolen packages in our neighborhood, I bring them to the USPS store and even get a receipt. It's frustrating, hang in there.



USPS actually told me a couple of days ago that they no longer give receipts for this type of prepaid label. I was shipping out two bags that I sold, $3000 and $2400, so obviously I wanted a receipt showing that it had been scanned. However, the postal worker at the counter told me that they no longer offer receipts for this. Needless to say I was nervous until Tradesy updated automatically with my tracking information a few hours later.


----------



## alegriasonrisa

nicole0612 said:


> USPS actually told me a couple of days ago that they no longer give receipts for this type of prepaid label. I was shipping out two bags that I sold, $3000 and $2400, so obviously I wanted a receipt showing that it had been scanned. However, the postal worker at the counter told me that they no longer offer receipts for this. Needless to say I was nervous until Tradesy updated automatically with my tracking information a few hours later.



I think I depends on the PO. I have been told that before at one and I have been going to another two that would give me receipts.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> USPS actually told me a couple of days ago that they no longer give receipts for this type of prepaid label. I was shipping out two bags that I sold, $3000 and $2400, so obviously I wanted a receipt showing that it had been scanned. However, the postal worker at the counter told me that they no longer offer receipts for this. Needless to say I was nervous until Tradesy updated automatically with my tracking information a few hours later.


Both my local and central POs still give receipts, just got one last week. Central PO even has one clerk who only accepts packages with pre-paid  labels for drop off and gives you receipts.


----------



## nicole0612

alegriasonrisa said:


> I think I depends on the PO. I have been told that before at one and I have been going to another two that would give me receipts.





GemsBerry said:


> Both my local and central POs still give receipts, just got one last week. Central PO even has one clerk who only accepts packages with pre-paid  labels for drop off and gives you receipts.



Looks like I need to change my post office


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

nicole0612 said:


> Looks like I need to change my post office



There is one clerk at my post office that doesnt give receipts either. Whenever im in line and if im about to get her i just let the next person go. In my case I think shes just plain lazy


----------



## Joyjoy7

nicole0612 said:


> USPS actually told me a couple of days ago that they no longer give receipts for this type of prepaid label. I was shipping out two bags that I sold, $3000 and $2400, so obviously I wanted a receipt showing that it had been scanned. However, the postal worker at the counter told me that they no longer offer receipts for this. Needless to say I was nervous until Tradesy updated automatically with my tracking information a few hours later.



I have found it depends on the PO. One in my area will not unless I purchase "proof of mailing" the other one scans in with no issues


----------



## nicole0612

On another topic, I noticed that Tradesy's closet using the desktop version of the site shows its sale items as "final sale", as was discussed here previously. However, it does not say "final sale" on these items when using Tradesy on the app. Does anyone know if there is an alert of "final sale" on these items once you get to the checkout/payment page when using the app, or do I have to check on the desktop site first before purchasing to make sure an item is not "final sale"?


----------



## EGBDF

They really need to double check their 'Made in the USA' collection. I am seeing new Coach items (swagger, dakotah for example) and more that I'm pretty sure are NOT made in the US.


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> Sorry to hear that , hope USPS can find it. We had stolen packages in our neighborhood, I bring them to the USPS store and even get a receipt. It's frustrating, hang in there.





GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear about that. if you really want to investigate it call post inspectors. it may have to do something with your local PO rather than Tradesy labels. in such cases does Tradesy release your funds anyway and look for package themselves? or because it hasn't been scanned it's seller's responsibility?





nicole0612 said:


> USPS actually told me a couple of days ago that they no longer give receipts for this type of prepaid label. I was shipping out two bags that I sold, $3000 and $2400, so obviously I wanted a receipt showing that it had been scanned. However, the postal worker at the counter told me that they no longer offer receipts for this. Needless to say I was nervous until Tradesy updated automatically with my tracking information a few hours later.





alegriasonrisa said:


> I think I depends on the PO. I have been told that before at one and I have been going to another two that would give me receipts.





GemsBerry said:


> Both my local and central POs still give receipts, just got one last week. Central PO even has one clerk who only accepts packages with pre-paid  labels for drop off and gives you receipts.


Thank you all for your support. My local post office will not give receipts for prepaid labels. Only if you buy the postage at the post office will you get a receipt, and they won't scan a package when you hand it to them.
When it happened last time, I spent a lot of time on the phone with my local post office and got the assurance of one of the managers that they would scan every package when it was picked up. And they were good up until last week. Then I had 3 packages picked up, on different days, and none of them were scanned. The other two were ebay sales and they were scanned once they reached the distribution center, and have been delivered. This one has never shown up.
Last time, Tradesy was very good about it. They contacted the buyer and she said she never received the package. They paid me anyway. However, it was an inexpensive item. This one cost much more.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> They really need to double check their 'Made in the USA' collection. I am seeing new Coach items (swagger, dakotah for example) and more that I'm pretty sure are NOT made in the US.


This makes me very mad! None of the items in their "Made in the US" collection were made in the US. They are all newer items, I guess from companies that got their start in the US. On the other hand, I have listed some vintage Coach and Dooney that were made in the US and they aren't included in this collection. There is no place other than your description or title to indicate the place of manufacture on a Tradesy listing, unlike ebay.


----------



## justthefacts

nicole0612 said:


> USPS actually told me a couple of days ago that they no longer give receipts for this type of prepaid label. I was shipping out two bags that I sold, $3000 and $2400, so obviously I wanted a receipt showing that it had been scanned. However, the postal worker at the counter told me that they no longer offer receipts for this. Needless to say I was nervous until Tradesy updated automatically with my tracking information a few hours later.



That postal worker is misinformed.  Please ask to speak with postmaster.  I always get receipts.  The Tradesy label is a dead giveaway that something valuable may be inside.  Don't trust that the item will show as received without a receipt.


----------



## nicole0612

justthefacts said:


> That postal worker is misinformed.  Please ask to speak with postmaster.  I always get receipts.  The Tradesy label is a dead giveaway that something valuable may be inside.  Don't trust that the item will show as received without a receipt.



It sounds like I need to try shipping them at another post office, because from the comments here it appears that this "policy" varies from post office to post office, even from clerk to clerk at the same office sometimes.


----------



## justthefacts

Yes, they are lazy at times and think it is ok to spread misinformation.  If you DO NOT get a receipt and it disappears, you are just out of luck.  Demand that you get a receipt for everything.      I learned the hard way. [emoji24]


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> Thank you all for your support. My local post office will not give receipts for prepaid labels. Only if you buy the postage at the post office will you get a receipt, and they won't scan a package when you hand it to them.
> When it happened last time, I spent a lot of time on the phone with my local post office and got the assurance of one of the managers that they would scan every package when it was picked up. And they were good up until last week. Then I had 3 packages picked up, on different days, and none of them were scanned. The other two were ebay sales and they were scanned once they reached the distribution center, and have been delivered. This one has never shown up.
> Last time, Tradesy was very good about it. They contacted the buyer and she said she never received the package. They paid me anyway. However, it was an inexpensive item. This one cost much more.


 
I actually had a similar problem. I shipped an item last week and it never showed to be accepted by USPS (my mailman picked it up and I know he scanned it in.) So for the last week it has just shown to be "pending" on my account. I finally was able to call today and they said they they showed on their end that with the tracking I Sent with that it was delivered on the 1st. So it seems like what the tracking that was showing on my end was not accurate?? The Tradesy rep was very quick to just release my funds, I had 32 callers before me in line so I assume she wanted to get the line moving as quick as possible. Thankfully it all worked out but it makes me nervous using the tradesy labels in the future considering I was using my own labels previously.  It just happened this bag was heavier to ship when I went to list so it made sense to use their label.


----------



## AngieBaby15

nicole0612 said:


> It sounds like I need to try shipping them at another post office, because from the comments here it appears that this "policy" varies from post office to post office, even from clerk to clerk at the same office sometimes.



There's really *NO* such policy that USPS can't give you a receipt. This is from my personal experience and from my workplace where we are a commercial shipper. The USPS clerk who refused to provide you with a receipt was *SIMPLY LAZY*!!! They are fully aware that if they scan a package over counter, they need to give you a receipt as a transaction has happened (even if you didn't pay - thus prepaid label). I see this problem less with commercial shippers because they know we are aware what USPS can and cannot do. However, I see some clerks doing this to individual shippers because they think they can probably make up some stupid reason so they can sit on their ass all day long when it's their job. Next time, I would recommend to ask to speak with a manager. Don't be afraid because this is not right. If they just won't give you a receipt and you rather not waste your time arguing, go to another location that does.


----------



## BeenBurned

AngieBaby15 said:


> There's really *NO* such policy that USPS can't give you a receipt. This is from my personal experience and from my workplace where we are a commercial shipper. The USPS clerk who refused to provide you with a receipt was *SIMPLY LAZY*!!! They are fully aware that if they scan a package over counter, they need to give you a receipt as a transaction has happened (even if you didn't pay - thus prepaid label). I see this problem less with commercial shippers because they know we are aware what USPS can and cannot do. However, I see some clerks doing this to individual shippers because they think they can probably make up some stupid reason so they can sit on their ass all day long when it's their job. Next time, I would recommend to ask to speak with a manager. Don't be afraid because this is not right. If they just won't give you a receipt and you rather not waste your time arguing, go to another location that does.


Actually, there did used to be a policy that _suggested_ the clerks not scan prepaid labels. (But I believe USPS left it up to the individual postmasters to decide how they wanted to handle requests. 

When USPS first implemented prepaid labels, the theory was that customers were compensated for the reduced labor required at the post office in the form of lower prices and additional convenience. (Priority mail prices were discounted and first class labels could be printed online when shipping was purchased through certain venues -- using usps.com didn't give the ability to print first class labels. And online printing allowed users to save themselves a trip to drop packages at the post office or into mail boxes because carriers would accept them.) 

Thus company policy was that those packages weren't to be scanned because scanning would negate the time savings and although it takes only seconds to perform an acceptance scan and print a receipt, if every person who printed labels at home requested it, the time would certainly add up.

Eventually, customers complained and company policy changed to individual managers deciding how they wanted to handle requests.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> I actually had a similar problem. I shipped an item last week and it never showed to be accepted by USPS (my mailman picked it up and I know he scanned it in.) So for the last week it has just shown to be "pending" on my account. I finally was able to call today and they said they they showed on their end that with the tracking I Sent with that it was delivered on the 1st. So it seems like what the tracking that was showing on my end was not accurate?? The Tradesy rep was very quick to just release my funds, I had 32 callers before me in line so I assume she wanted to get the line moving as quick as possible. Thankfully it all worked out but it makes me nervous using the tradesy labels in the future considering I was using my own labels previously.  It just happened this bag was heavier to ship when I went to list so it made sense to use their label.


This is exactly what happened to me! I called today and it turned out my package was delivered 4 days ago! The problem was that the tracking number showing on Tradesy and the tracking number that was actually on the label didn't match! The phone rep was able to see the real tracking number and corrected it. I asked her if she had seen this before and she said she had. So it is a good idea to compare the tracking number on the label to the number showing on Tradesy before you ship. It turned out my carrier did scan it when he picked it up.


AngieBaby15 said:


> There's really *NO* such policy that USPS can't give you a receipt. This is from my personal experience and from my workplace where we are a commercial shipper. The USPS clerk who refused to provide you with a receipt was *SIMPLY LAZY*!!! They are fully aware that if they scan a package over counter, they need to give you a receipt as a transaction has happened (even if you didn't pay - thus prepaid label). I see this problem less with commercial shippers because they know we are aware what USPS can and cannot do. However, I see some clerks doing this to individual shippers because they think they can probably make up some stupid reason so they can sit on their ass all day long when it's their job. Next time, I would recommend to ask to speak with a manager. Don't be afraid because this is not right. If they just won't give you a receipt and you rather not waste your time arguing, go to another location that does.


I have spoken to a manager. It is the policy of the post office not to scan a package unless you are buying the postage there. Our post office has long lines so they don't want to add to it by having people standing in line just to get a package scanned. I'm fine with having my packages picked up from my home as long as they scan them.


----------



## AngieBaby15

whateve said:


> This is exactly what happened to me! I called today and it turned out my package was delivered 4 days ago! The problem was that the tracking number showing on Tradesy and the tracking number that was actually on the label didn't match! The phone rep was able to see the real tracking number and corrected it. I asked her if she had seen this before and she said she had. So it is a good idea to compare the tracking number on the label to the number showing on Tradesy before you ship. It turned out my carrier did scan it when he picked it up.
> 
> I have spoken to a manager. It is the policy of the post office not to scan a package unless you are buying the postage there. Our post office has long lines so they don't want to add to it by having people standing in line just to get a package scanned. I'm fine with having my packages picked up from my home as long as they scan them.



If you have packages scanned at residential pick up, that's good. Personally, my USPS driver refuse to scan any packages. He actually told me before that he prefers that I take my package to the post office. He said that's extra work for him and he was very annoyed that I requested a pick up at home. So now I either bring them to work and ship it with the company outgoing mail or I take them to a post office that scans and provides receipt.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> This is exactly what happened to me! I called today and it turned out my package was delivered 4 days ago! The problem was that the tracking number showing on Tradesy and the tracking number that was actually on the label didn't match! The phone rep was able to see the real tracking number and corrected it. I asked her if she had seen this before and she said she had. So it is a good idea to compare the tracking number on the label to the number showing on Tradesy before you ship. It turned out my carrier did scan it when he picked it up.
> 
> I have spoken to a manager. It is the policy of the post office not to scan a package unless you are buying the postage there. Our post office has long lines so they don't want to add to it by having people standing in line just to get a package scanned. I'm fine with having my packages picked up from my home as long as they scan them.


I'm glad it worked out for you! It sounds similar to what happened with one of my sales. The tracking said delivered, and then the tracking # disappeared from Tradesy's website and and the sale was back to 'pending'.


----------



## BeenBurned

AngieBaby15 said:


> If you have packages scanned at residential pick up, that's good. Personally, my USPS driver refuse to scan any packages. He actually told me before that he prefers that I take my package to the post office.* He said that's extra work for him and he was very annoyed that I requested a pick up at home.* So now I either bring them to work and ship it with the company outgoing mail or I take them to a post office that scans and provides receipt.


That is so opposite my own mail carrier's opinion. He said that USPS is always looking for ways to cut costs, cut routes, lay employees off, etc. so he considers home pickup as a form of job security. The more pickups he makes, the busier he appears to TPTB and the less likely they are to make cuts.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you! It sounds similar to what happened with one of my sales. The tracking said delivered, and then the tracking # disappeared from Tradesy's website and and the sale was back to 'pending'.


That's scary! What was Tradesy's explanation?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> That's scary! What was Tradesy's explanation?


Someone fixed it very quickly for me in chat...so I don't know what happened.


----------



## AngieBaby15

BeenBurned said:


> That is so opposite my own mail carrier's opinion. He said that USPS is always looking for ways to cut costs, cut routes, lay employees off, etc. so he considers home pickup as a form of job security. The more pickups he makes, the busier he appears to TPTB and the less likely they are to make cuts.



Without going into too much details (too long of a story), let's just say that my USPS driver IS NOT very friendly.
I think a good driver or USPS employee like yours would think that way, but definitely not mine.

My USPS driver dislikes residential pick ups in general (extra work according to him). Knowing how annoyed and impatient he is, I actually was standing outside in my front yard with a package in my hand so that I can give it to him as soon as he pulls up (because he told me before that he will never bother with ringing my door bell). He pulled up, I saw him and waived my hands and started walking towards him. He definitely saw me but by the time I reached my front gate (which is only like a short walk across my front yard), he had turned around, jumped on his car and drove off!!!!

Then the next morning I waited outside again because I was so mad that I just had to ask him what his problem was. His answer was that "I'm busy. I don't have time to wait for you". He then told me that I should have waited for him at the front gate.Yes, because I'm just going to stand on the street (where cars pass by) holding a package like I'm lost or something.

Unfortunately, I've had the same driver for the past 10 years or so and he doesn't seem to be retiring soon. LOL


----------



## whateve

AngieBaby15 said:


> Without going into too much details (too long of a story), let's just say that my USPS driver IS NOT very friendly.
> I think a good driver or USPS employee like yours would think that way, but definitely not mine.
> 
> My USPS driver dislikes residential pick ups in general (extra work according to him). Knowing how annoyed and impatient he is, I actually was standing outside in my front yard with a package in my hand so that I can give it to him as soon as he pulls up (because he told me before that he will never bother with ringing my door bell). He pulled up, I saw him and waived my hands and started walking towards him. He definitely saw me but by the time I reached my front gate (which is only like a short walk across my front yard), he had turned around, jumped on his car and drove off!!!!
> 
> Then the next morning I waited outside again because I was so mad that I just had to ask him what his problem was. His answer was that "I'm busy. I don't have time to wait for you". He then told me that I should have waited for him at the front gate.Yes, because I'm just going to stand on the street (where cars pass by) holding a package like I'm lost or something.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've had the same driver for the past 10 years or so and he doesn't seem to be retiring soon. LOL


That's a real shame. Unfortunately complaining to his boss probably won't do any good. I had a wonderful carrier. Even if I hadn't set up a pickup in advance, he told me to just leave a note in my mailbox if I had a package to go out and he would come to the door. Then he retired.  The new carrier isn't friendly at all but he will still come to the door if I leave a note. I can't get him to scan every time though.


----------



## AngieBaby15

whateve said:


> That's a real shame. Unfortunately complaining to his boss probably won't do any good. I had a wonderful carrier. Even if I hadn't set up a pickup in advance, he told me to just leave a note in my mailbox if I had a package to go out and he would come to the door. Then he retired.  The new carrier isn't friendly at all but he will still come to the door if I leave a note. I can't get him to scan every time though.



I'm kind of over it now (since I had the same driver for so many years). Now I just try to avoid him at all costs. I do everything at my local post office or at work if needed. I don't even leave regular letter mail in my post box anymore.

But at one point, I had seriously considered moving because I'm just so mad at him (he also does a lot of others things like purposefully misplaced our mail or dump my package in the middle of my driveway. It was raining hard that day and he knows we always have someone home but yet he decided to not ring the bell. By the time I discovered that there's a package on my driveway, it's been soaked in rain water).

I did speak to the manager at my local post office and I'm sure he forwarded my complaint to the driver because the next time I saw that driver, he actually confronted me on why I had to go above him. He was rude and the whole conversation was of him complaining that if I had any problems, I should have told him directly instead of going to the manager. His words were, "I get in trouble when you complaint". But I was thinking, well if you do job or actually listened when I told you multiples times before, I didn't have to go complaint. And no, it didn't solve the problem. He was just more pissed at what I did and we had nothing but more problems with our mail. So now I avoid him. It takes a little more of our time but at least everyone at my local office are nice and I don't have any problems anymore.


----------



## quinna

AngieBaby15 said:


> If you have packages scanned at residential pick up, that's good. Personally, my USPS driver refuse to scan any packages. He actually told me before that he prefers that I take my package to the post office. He said that's extra work for him and he was very annoyed that I requested a pick up at home. So now I either bring them to work and ship it with the company outgoing mail or I take them to a post office that scans and provides receipt.


Wow that's surprising. My mom's carrier practically begged her to stop taking her ebay parcels to the post office because she gets an extra incentive for each pick up.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> Wow that's surprising. My mom's carrier practically begged her to stop taking her ebay parcels to the post office because she gets an extra incentive for each pick up.


Same here!


----------



## Toby93

The labels that Tradesy provides are poor quality and it took 4 or 5 times before the clerk could scan it.  Tradesy sent me an email saying they received it, but the tracking still says "in transit" and that was weeks ago - the signature was never obtained!  I did receive a receipt when it dropped it off though.


----------



## NANI1972

Toby93 said:


> The labels that Tradesy provides are poor quality and it took 4 or 5 times before the clerk could scan it.  Tradesy sent me an email saying they received it, but the tracking still says "in transit" and that was weeks ago - the signature was never obtained!  I did receive a receipt when it dropped it off though.



I've never had an issue with scanning on them, are you sure it's not your printer?


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> This is exactly what happened to me! I called today and it turned out my package was delivered 4 days ago! The problem was that the tracking number showing on Tradesy and the tracking number that was actually on the label didn't match! The phone rep was able to see the real tracking number and corrected it. I asked her if she had seen this before and she said she had. So it is a good idea to compare the tracking number on the label to the number showing on Tradesy before you ship. It turned out my carrier did scan it when he picked it up.



Wow whateve, sounds like the same thing then! Wonder if Tradesy is getting a lot of calls for the same reason which is why their phone line has a 30 minute waiting. Will be checking my tracking numbers that I send out with the one listed on the website from now on.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Toby93 said:


> The labels that Tradesy provides are poor quality and it took 4 or 5 times before the clerk could scan it.  Tradesy sent me an email saying they received it, but the tracking still says "in transit" and that was weeks ago - the signature was never obtained!  I did receive a receipt when it dropped it off though.



+1 
Tradesy's labels are not of the best quality (very pixelated). It will scan. Just takes a few tries sometimes.


----------



## Prettyn

AngieBaby15 said:


> Without going into too much details (too long of a story), let's just say that my USPS driver IS NOT very friendly.
> I think a good driver or USPS employee like yours would think that way, but definitely not mine.
> 
> My USPS driver dislikes residential pick ups in general (extra work according to him). Knowing how annoyed and impatient he is, I actually was standing outside in my front yard with a package in my hand so that I can give it to him as soon as he pulls up (because he told me before that he will never bother with ringing my door bell). He pulled up, I saw him and waived my hands and started walking towards him. He definitely saw me but by the time I reached my front gate (which is only like a short walk across my front yard), he had turned around, jumped on his car and drove off!!!!
> 
> Then the next morning I waited outside again because I was so mad that I just had to ask him what his problem was. His answer was that "I'm busy. I don't have time to wait for you". He then told me that I should have waited for him at the front gate.Yes, because I'm just going to stand on the street (where cars pass by) holding a package like I'm lost or something.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've had the same driver for the past 10 years or so and he doesn't seem to be retiring soon. LOL


Do I live in your neighborhood cause your carrier sounds like mine! Lol! I was standing at the edge of the drive way with my  package and the USPS carrier drove to my mail box put my mail in and ignored me!!


----------



## Toby93

NANI1972 said:


> I've never had an issue with scanning on them, are you sure it's not your printer?





AngieBaby15 said:


> +1
> Tradesy's labels are not of the best quality (very pixelated). It will scan. Just takes a few tries sometimes.


I printed the label from my home printer, and it was poor, so I forwarded it to my work email and printed it out there - it was no better.  The post office was able to scan it but it took quite a few tries.  I was able to track it at each destination, but once it got to Tradesys city, the tracking stops?


----------



## paula3boys

I shipped a package yesterday and noticed it hadn't ever updated to say it was in transit. I checked tracking number shown on Tradesy against what I wrote down from label and it was different. I then clicked as if I would print the label again and it was correct so there was some glitch their site had in updating right tracking number from label to the site under completed sales! I did chat and had hem fix it. Phones were too long of a wait


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> I printed the label from my home printer, and it was poor, so I forwarded it to my work email and printed it out there - it was no better.  The post office was able to scan it but it took quite a few tries.  I was able to track it at each destination, but once it got to Tradesys city, the tracking stops?


Even if it is fuzzy, they should still be able to read the tracking number, which they can key in. They might be lazy and not do it though. Once it has been accepted by the post office, Tradesy takes responsibility for  the package. If enough time goes by without it moving, they will release your money.


----------



## Toby93

The label was for a return to Tradesy, not for a sale.  I am not sure what they would do if they did not receive it?  I would hope it required a signature as it was a substantial amount of money


----------



## knightal

I used the app and the label appears to be very good quality if it is printed from the app (not sure if it's the same on their mobile site).   If I am not close to the printer that my phone connects to, I will save the image on my phone and send it to myself via email.  The image is huge so I will have to paste it onto a Word document and then resize it.  It's a pain but the label is very clear, and the post office should have no problem scanning it.


----------



## quinna

I've always printed the labels from my pc using the chrome browser, and they're very clear on my laser printer. I wonder if different browsers matter?


----------



## AngieBaby15

quinna said:


> I've always printed the labels from my pc using the chrome browser, and they're very clear on my laser printer. I wonder if different browsers matter?


I use Firefox and they are not the best. The labels will usually still scan (after a few tries) but they are definitely not as clear as the ones I print from Stamps.com


----------



## whateve

AngieBaby15 said:


> I use Firefox and they are not the best. The labels will usually still scan (after a few tries) but they are definitely not as clear as the ones I print from Stamps.com


I use Firefox too and they are kind of blurry. I wonder if I should try them in Chrome.


----------



## calflu

My post was regard to your earlier post about cover photo clean up adding to stolen pics which I see no relation, not about waterproof vs stolen pics. 

You must have nice pics in your listings! 

I got PMs from friends and strangers when my watermarked pics got stolen and the person who used my pics were publicly challenged by others as a result of pics full of my ID. 


With regard to watermarks, I'd lock my door although a thief can still break in. 




BeenBurned said:


> I do understand why some people prefer clean backgrounds.
> 
> But watermarking never stopped a lot of people from stealing pictures. Whether they steal someone elses watermarked pictures or they put their own watermark on others' pictures, it's often confusing to determine whose picture it is, the existence of a watermark doesn't necessarily prove that the picture is that seller's own.
> 
> I used to watermark my pictures until I found listings (from others) with my images and my watermarks in their listings. I decided it wasn't worth the extra work to watermark.
> 
> Here's an example where* Tetondeb*'s pictures were stolen and the thief put her own watermark on Deb's pictures.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.855067/page-462#post-27343486
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> In this post, the seller had used pictures with Goodwill's watermark in her own listing:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...coach-fakes-here.824098/page-65#post-26334570
> 
> And this post shows another seller who listed a bag on Bonanza using watermarked pictures. The pictures WERE watermarked with the Bonz seller's ID but the problem is that the pictures were stolen from a Malleries listing.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...in-1st-2nd-post.763064/page-819#post-23589388
> 
> My point is that watermarking isn't foolproof.


----------



## calflu

AngieBaby15 said:


> Without going into too much details (too long of a story), let's just say that my USPS driver IS NOT very friendly.
> I think a good driver or USPS employee like yours would think that way, but definitely not mine.
> 
> My USPS driver dislikes residential pick ups in general (extra work according to him). Knowing how annoyed and impatient he is, I actually was standing outside in my front yard with a package in my hand so that I can give it to him as soon as he pulls up (because he told me before that he will never bother with ringing my door bell). He pulled up, I saw him and waived my hands and started walking towards him. He definitely saw me but by the time I reached my front gate (which is only like a short walk across my front yard), he had turned around, jumped on his car and drove off!!!!
> 
> Then the next morning I waited outside again because I was so mad that I just had to ask him what his problem was. His answer was that "I'm busy. I don't have time to wait for you". He then told me that I should have waited for him at the front gate.Yes, because I'm just going to stand on the street (where cars pass by) holding a package like I'm lost or something.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've had the same driver for the past 10 years or so and he doesn't seem to be retiring soon. LOL



Unfortunately I have not found a friendly USPS employee at shipping counter, my local delivery team or their CS team!

FedEx and UPS guys are way nicer so i gave up on USPS!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

calflu said:


> Unfortunately I have not found a friendly USPS employee at shipping counter, my local delivery team or their CS team!
> 
> FedEx and UPS guys are way nicer so i gave up on USPS!



My local Staples accepts USPS and UPS packages and they print out receipts no problem and are VERY friendly.


----------



## BeenBurned

calflu said:


> My post was regard to your earlier post about cover photo clean up adding to stolen pics which I see no relation, not about waterproof vs stolen pics.
> 
> You must have nice pics in your listings!
> 
> I got PMs from friends and strangers when my watermarked pics got stolen and the person who used my pics were publicly challenged by others as a result of pics full of my ID.
> 
> 
> With regard to watermarks, I'd lock my door although a thief can still break in.


I'm not trying to be argumentative and again, I don't disagree with any of this. I'm just not a fan of cleanups, particularly when when distort the picture sometimes making it hard to tell what the listing is for and making it necessary to open listings to see what the item really looks like.

Buyers shouldn't have to do extra work to open and review listings to verify the "real" look of the items they're considering. And when a site has different sellers preparing their own listings, I just don't see the need (or extra work necessary) to clean the gallery pics.

As for my pics, no they aren't great because I'm not a professional photographer but they're my own style and I happen to like them. Pictures aren't always stolen because they're nice but because other sellers are just too lazy to do their own work. I know what needs to be shown to prove authenticity and condition and like others, I take the time to take pictures of the "right" parts of items to show the details. And when someone doesn't want to do her own work, she's apt to use that of others.  

I assume that Tradesy did some type of market research and found that buyers like a uniform and cleaner look to their listings page so obviously, my opinion isn't the same as theirs and not the same as those who participated in their study.

I guess the bottom line is that they must be doing something right because over time, their numbers have grown, I've found them to be responsive and proactive on reports of fakes and violations and items listed there are selling.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I assume that Tradesy did some type of market research and found that buyers like a uniform and cleaner look to their listings page so obviously, my opinion isn't the same as theirs and not the same as those who participated in their study.


I posted it before, clean background is required for Google shopping. Google recommends white background. it doesn't mean un-cleaned pics won't appear at all, they will, but they will be pushed back in search to make space for the ones with white background, especially for very competitive items like LV canvas bags. It also applies to tags, boxes etc. - item only on white background will/should get the biggest exposure. 
other search engines with focus on retail (like Shopstyle or Polyvore) have the same recommendations.


----------



## BeenBurned

I didn't know that was the reason. (If it was posted earlier, I must have missed it.) Thanks for explaining. I thought it was just for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't know that was the reason. (If it was posted earlier, I must have missed it.) Thanks for explaining. I thought it was just for aesthetic reasons.


For the same reason any add-ons with "Sale" or "Free shipping" are not recommended at the pics or even in the titles.


----------



## alegriasonrisa

GemsBerry said:


> For the same reason any add-ons with "Sale" or "Free shipping" are not recommended at the pics or even in the titles.



I actually have a question about the "sale" items. How do you get the sale sign on your listing? I have reduced my priced before but don't think they were shown as "sale"


----------



## whateve

alegriasonrisa said:


> I actually have a question about the "sale" items. How do you get the sale sign on your listing? I have reduced my priced before but don't think they were shown as "sale"


You don't get it for reducing your prices. You only get it if you are included in one of Tradesy's sales. They have two kinds: one is when they will put a particular brand or subset on sale, and if your item qualifies, it will show the sale sign. In this case, you will still make the same amount you would have before the sale since Tradesy pays for the discount. The other kind is a type that you have to be invited to join and you have to pay for the discount yourself. I believe only larger sellers get invited to participate in those.

If you have an item listed and people love it, sometimes when you reduce the price, Tradesy will send a message to the people who loved it, telling them you reduced the price.


----------



## alegriasonrisa

whateve said:


> You don't get it for reducing your prices. You only get it if you are included in one of Tradesy's sales. They have two kinds: one is when they will put a particular brand or subset on sale, and if your item qualifies, it will show the sale sign. In this case, you will still make the same amount you would have before the sale since Tradesy pays for the discount. The other kind is a type that you have to be invited to join and you have to pay for the discount yourself. I believe only larger sellers get invited to participate in those.
> 
> If you have an item listed and people love it, sometimes when you reduce the price, Tradesy will send a message to the people who loved it, telling them you reduced the price.



I see. Thanks for answering my question. I always wondered about it.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> For the same reason any add-ons with "Sale" or "Free shipping" are not recommended at the pics or even in the titles.


Can extra words in our titles hurt us? I usually try to put the style number, style name, color name, and sometimes alternate words in my title. Like if my item is named a tote, but it has a crossbody strap, I might include the words "crossbody" and "satchel" in the title. I can't decide if I'm better off calling it mahogany or mahogany brown if that is the official name, or just brown, since that will show up on more searches.


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy is slow again with cleaning images, mine are not cleaned since July 1.
then lowballers strike again - would you accept 25% of price for a new bag?


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Can extra words in our titles hurt us? I usually try to put the style number, style name, color name, and sometimes alternate words in my title. Like if my item is named a tote, but it has a crossbody strap, I might include the words "crossbody" and "satchel" in the title. I can't decide if I'm better off calling it mahogany or mahogany brown if that is the official name, or just brown, since that will show up on more searches.


I agree, the more descriptive is the title the higher are chances to be found in search. But not "sale" kind of words, Tradesy wouldn't even allow to include it in title.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, the more descriptive is the title the higher are chances to be found in search. But not "sale" kind of words, Tradesy wouldn't even allow to include it in title.


I see lots of listings with 'sale' in the title if I do a search.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy is slow again with cleaning images, mine are not cleaned since July 1.
> then lowballers strike again - would you accept 25% of price for a new bag?


Yes, I've noticed the slowdown on cleaning images too.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy is slow again with cleaning images, mine are not cleaned since July 1.
> then lowballers strike again - would you accept 25% of price for a new bag?



I received a doozy of an offer this morning, I was offered $700 for a new with tags $2000 bag.


----------



## calflu

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy is slow again with cleaning images, mine are not cleaned since July 1.
> then lowballers strike again - would you accept 25% of price for a new bag?



They were quick on cleaning mine..several items listed after Jul 4.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> I see lots of listings with 'sale' in the title if I do a search.


Could they be old ones from back when Tradesy allowed more than 5 key words. I tried to put word sale in title as an experiment, Tradesy keeps deleting it in listing preview. 


EGBDF said:


> Yes, I've noticed the slowdown on cleaning images too.





calflu said:


> They were quick on cleaning mine..several items listed after Jul 4.


Chanel was cleaned immediately after I posted it yesterday, listings from July 1 are still un-cleaned. 
BTW I mentioned Chanel items have huge priority in waiting line for cleaning. 


NANI1972 said:


> I received a doozy of an offer this morning, I was offered $700 for a new with tags $2000 bag.


Mine was in similar price range. Do we have the same buyer? LOL


----------



## EGBDF

I was browsing Tradesy using different search terms and noticed someone is selling paintings. Lija A closet. I'm all for supporting artists, but I think all the misc stuff can clog up the actual women's items that do end up in misc. Baby clothing, toys, kitchen items, etc


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I was browsing Tradesy using different search terms and noticed someone is selling paintings. Lija A closet. I'm all for supporting artists, but I think all the misc stuff can clog up the actual women's items that do end up in misc. Baby clothing, toys, kitchen items, etc


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that is against their rules. I've seen people sell men's stuff too. I'm annoyed that I have to put so many of my legitimate items into miscellaneous because they don't have a category for them.
,


----------



## NANI1972

Feeling kind of annoyed right now....  An item in my closet has been sold since yesterday but I did not receive A confirmation email, I know that sometimes it's lagging, however I just booked my account I noticed that it's back up for sale, it was an $1100 sale so I'm not happy about that.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Feeling kind of annoyed right now....  An item in my closet has been sold since yesterday but I did not receive A confirmation email, I know that sometimes it's lagging, however I just booked my account I noticed that it's back up for sale, it was an $1100 sale so I'm not happy about that.


That's a shame! Maybe the buyer didn't meet their requirements, or she tried to use the financing and was turned down.


----------



## jmc3007

10% off Celine and Chanel courtesy of Tradesy until midnight PST 07/10/16


----------



## katlun

NANI1972 said:


> Feeling kind of annoyed right now....  An item in my closet has been sold since yesterday but I did not receive A confirmation email, I know that sometimes it's lagging, however I just booked my account I noticed that it's back up for sale, it was an $1100 sale so I'm not happy about that.



I had a sale that took sometime for Tradesy to confirm, I live  chatted with them and was told it was for my protection that they were making sure the buyer was ok


----------



## NANI1972

katlun said:


> I had a sale that took sometime for Tradesy to confirm, I live  chatted with them and was told it was for my protection that they were making sure the buyer was ok



Yep I know it takes a while sometimes but as I stated the sale was cancelled by Tradsey. The buyer contacted me last night asking why the sale was canceled, so I explained to her that I never even received a confirmation email for the sale and she would need to contact tradesy to figure out the issue. I really would like for tradesy to communicate better about these issues, maybe send an email to the seller stating that they need to gather more information from the buyer or whatever the issue may be, and then notify you if they cancel the sale, I have to say their lack of communication sometimes it's frustrating.


----------



## aga5

I hope there is a bit more traffic or activity soon, I have not had a sale since end of May


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> 10% off Celine and Chanel courtesy of Tradesy until midnight PST 07/10/16


yep, and not only for power sellers, I'm happy to see my items are included this time. let's see if it generates a sale


----------



## Prettyn

aga5 said:


> I hope there is a bit more traffic or activity soon, I have not had a sale since end of May


Yes sales on Tradesy have been very very very slow.  I have reduced my items to rock bottom.


----------



## RK380

Yup! Probably 4 months after they launched in 2012. Has the service changed since then? It has been a while but my experience was good


----------



## qchay

Hey guys, I withdrew funds from tradesy to go to paypal on 7/7. Checking these threads it seems everyone has been getting their funds in a day or so but its 7/10 now so is there something wrong or am i just worrying too much? thanks


----------



## GemsBerry

qchay said:


> Hey guys, I withdrew funds from tradesy to go to paypal on 7/7. Checking these threads it seems everyone has been getting their funds in a day or so but its 7/10 now so is there something wrong or am i just worrying too much? thanks


don't worry, mine take 5-6 days sometimes if it includes weekend. it's never been 3 days, I don't know what causes delay.


----------



## Joyjoy7

qchay said:


> Hey guys, I withdrew funds from tradesy to go to paypal on 7/7. Checking these threads it seems everyone has been getting their funds in a day or so but its 7/10 now so is there something wrong or am i just worrying too much? thanks



My transfers are all over the map. I've done transfers (Paypal, which is faster) and gotten funds the next day and some take 3-4 days.  Don't worry. [emoji4]


----------



## katlun

NANI1972 said:


> Yep I know it takes a while sometimes but as I stated the sale was cancelled by Tradsey. The buyer contacted me last night asking why the sale was canceled, so I explained to her that I never even received a confirmation email for the sale and she would need to contact tradesy to figure out the issue. I really would like for tradesy to communicate better about these issues, maybe send an email to the seller stating that they need to gather more information from the buyer or whatever the issue may be, and then notify you if they cancel the sale, I have to say their lack of communication sometimes it's frustrating.



that would be nice to know why Tradesy cancelled,  you would think they would tell the buyer at least why

lack of communication and they are hard to reach coupled with the miscellaneous listing makes them very frustrating


----------



## AngieBaby15

Prettyn said:


> Yes *sales on Tradesy have been very very very slow*.  I have reduced my items to rock bottom.



+1
Tradesy is becoming very slow in terms of traffic for me. But then I'm not in a hurry to sell so I have not lowered my prices, which may be way.


----------



## ToriChan

Sold another item on tradesy, label that I printed and sent to the buyer was again wrong from what was uploaded on my seller dashboard so the item has not even registered as being sent yet. Very frustrating. I have my receipt from my PO this time, but it just worries me this is happening in the tradesy system. Poshmark has never had this problem.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I had the same issue! I thought the package was lost and even started a USPS investigation. But I thought this was some fluke that happened to me.


----------



## paula3boys

Someone asked to return at the third day but rep on phone didn't tell me reason since she can't see. I sent video of items because I'm also worried they are going to switch my authentic Tiffany pouches for fake. First return on Tradesy and I didn't know till trying to transfer the money for it today. Any tips on beating it and getting my money besides sending video?


----------



## GemsBerry

ToriChan said:


> Sold another item on tradesy, label that I printed and sent to the buyer was again wrong from what was uploaded on my seller dashboard so the item has not even registered as being sent yet. Very frustrating. I have my receipt from my PO this time, but it just worries me this is happening in the tradesy system. Poshmark has never had this problem.





BeautyAddict58 said:


> I had the same issue! I thought the package was lost and even started a USPS investigation. But I thought this was some fluke that happened to me.


It's quite annoying. what's different - tracking # that appears in your sales from # on the label, or they are the same and bar-code shows different # that only USPS and Tradesy can know?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> It's quite annoying. what's different - tracking # that appears in your sales from # on the label, or they are the same and bar-code shows different # that only USPS and Tradesy can know?



They are the same and barcode shows different # that only USPS and Tradesy can know.... happened to my three times already!!!!!!!


----------



## alegriasonrisa

GemsBerry said:


> It's quite annoying. what's different - tracking # that appears in your sales from # on the label, or they are the same and bar-code shows different # that only USPS and Tradesy can know?





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> They are the same and barcode shows different # that only USPS and Tradesy can know.... happened to my three times already!!!!!!!



This just happened to me! I dropped off a new purse off at the PO on Saturday and even asked them to scan it in front of me. But tradesy doesn't post the tracking # on the sale site until a day after. I used the new tracking number and found out that the purse is already out for delivery but my page still days pending! Could some of you tell me what's going to happen next? I'm worried.


----------



## alegriasonrisa

At the PO on Saturday*


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> It's quite annoying. what's different - tracking # that appears in your sales from # on the label, or they are the same and bar-code shows different # that only USPS and Tradesy can know?





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> They are the same and barcode shows different # that only USPS and Tradesy can know.... happened to my three times already!!!!!!!





alegriasonrisa said:


> This just happened to me! I dropped off a new purse off at the PO on Saturday and even asked them to scan it in front of me. But tradesy doesn't post the tracking # on the sale site until a day after. I used the new tracking number and found out that the purse is already out for delivery but my page still days pending! Could some of you tell me what's going to happen next? I'm worried.


This happened to me. What you need to do is note the tracking number on the label that you print, and compare it to the number that appears on Tradesy's site. I'm wondering if they match in the beginning before you ship but then Tradesy's system updates it to a new number after you've already printed the label. Anyway, I had kept a copy of my label so once the phone rep told me the tracking number was wrong, I could see the number it was supposed to be on my label. Call Tradesy or use chat and tell them to correct the tracking number.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> This happened to me. What you need to do is note the tracking number on the label that you print, and compare it to the number that appears on Tradesy's site. I'm wondering if they match in the beginning before you ship but then Tradesy's system updates it to a new number after you've already printed the label. Anyway, I had kept a copy of my label so once the phone rep told me the tracking number was wrong, I could see the number it was supposed to be on my label. Call Tradesy or use chat and tell them to correct the tracking number.



That's what I did too


----------



## Fullcloset

EGBDF said:


> I was browsing Tradesy using different search terms and noticed someone is selling paintings. Lija A closet. I'm all for supporting artists, but I think all the misc stuff can clog up the actual women's items that do end up in misc. Baby clothing, toys, kitchen items, etc



I actually love the miscellaneous bric and brac and antique items, books etc. I think that's what Misc should be. I'm not sure what women's items you're talking about unless you mean lingerie and PJs which have nowhere else to go but in miscellaneous and I do think that they should have a category for that specifically, but technically they don't want to be selling that either.  I think there are categories for pretty much everything else as far as women's stuff goes though. I don't like to see all those men's shirt and tie sets either though because that is a reseller who doesn't belong on Tradesy so I agree with you there. But I don't mind if someone who has mostly women's clothes wants to list a few things from their house that isn't clothes or accessories or has some of their kids' or husbands' things they want to list as long as it isn't overwhelmingly what they are trying to sell. Tradesy customer service  told me a year or two ago that they were thinking of having a category just for holiday gift ideas or household items but decided against it because they wanted to stay focused on women's apparel so I think the miscellaneous section is a wink to all that other stuff you might have around - DVDs, CDs. that you want to offer up. I kind of like the hunt for unique items like that. But I agree that I don't  like when a reseller tries to cram in a LOT of the same thing into miscellaneous which technically doesn't belong on the website.


----------



## Fullcloset

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> My local Staples accepts USPS and UPS packages and they print out receipts no problem and are VERY friendly.


Oh I'm going to check my local staples now and see if they do also - good tip thanks.


----------



## Fullcloset

EGBDF said:


> I listed a few items this past week and I've noticed these listings seem glitchy (not normal). Appearing in my closet, but then disappearing, then reappearing. Cover photo is missing, so I change the cover photo, then the next day the old cover photo is there and cleaned up.
> I agree that they should have some form of communicating why a listing is removed.


Yes they told me that too because every time I tried posting this one bag, it virtually disappeared within seconds and they said they weren't removing it and didn't know why it wasn't appearing but that they'd gotten complaints from some others that it was happening to them also so they were looking into it and trying to figure it out. I was about ready to just donate it and forget about trying to sell it when I decided to try one last time and so far it stuck. Just software issues I guess - growing pains.


----------



## EGBDF

Fullcloset said:


> I actually love the miscellaneous bric and brac and antique items, books etc. I think that's what Misc should be. I'm not sure what women's items you're talking about unless you mean lingerie and PJs which have nowhere else to go but in miscellaneous and I do think that they should have a category for that specifically, but technically they don't want to be selling that either.  I think there are categories for pretty much everything else as far as women's stuff goes though. I don't like to see all those men's shirt and tie sets either though because that is a reseller who doesn't belong on Tradesy so I agree with you there. But I don't mind if someone who has mostly women's clothes wants to list a few things from their house that isn't clothes or accessories or has some of their kids' or husbands' things they want to list as long as it isn't overwhelmingly what they are trying to sell. Tradesy customer service  told me a year or two ago that they were thinking of having a category just for holiday gift ideas or household items but decided against it because they wanted to stay focused on women's apparel so I think the miscellaneous section is a wink to all that other stuff you might have around - DVDs, CDs. that you want to offer up. I kind of like the hunt for unique items like that. But I agree that I don't  like when a reseller tries to cram in a LOT of the same thing into miscellaneous which technically doesn't belong on the website.



I think the item I sometimes list and look at that ends up in MISC accessories are key fobs. So I wish they had a category for those instead of lumping them into misc.


----------



## Fullcloset

EGBDF said:


> I think the item I sometimes list and look at that ends up in MISC accessories are key fobs. So I wish they had a category for those instead of lumping them into misc.


Oh I see - those are interesting because I don't know how they work really but I think someone looking for them would search for that specifically. Or if you just want to catch browsers - maybe slip a couple into the category for tech accessories which I think fits those pretty well and maybe a couple in wallets?


----------



## meowmeow94

I have been a new seller on tradesy for recent 2 months. Previously, i have been selling on ebay. I decide to work on tradesy to try out this new platform. It turns out that they are a huge thef. I earned a lot of money for them because they take 12% on every sale i made.

When i was withdrawing my money from their system, suddenly, they suspend my account and take all my money (about $2,000... Not a small amount at all). These people are stealers. They have no moral. They will steal from your hard-earned money. Tradesy should be ashamed of themselves for stealing their partners money. Overall, they practice super shadey business and have no moral.

Sorry for the rant  I'm very upset and disappointed. I hope to get the awareness about tradesy's dishonesty out there. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

meowmeow94 said:


> I have been a new seller on tradesy for recent 2 months. Previously, i have been selling on ebay. I decide to work on tradesy to try out this new platform. It turns out that they are a huge thef. I earned a lot of money for them because they take 12% on every sale i made.
> 
> When i was withdrawing my money from their system, suddenly, they suspend my account and take all my money (about $2,000... Not a small amount at all). These people are stealers. They have no moral. They will steal from your hard-earned money. Tradesy should be ashamed of themselves for stealing their partners money. Overall, they practice super shadey business and have no moral.
> 
> Sorry for the rant  I'm very upset and disappointed. I hope to get the awareness about tradesy's dishonesty out there. Thank you for letting me share!



I am saddened that you lost your money.  That's not cool.  I have read negative reviews about sellers losing their money after Tradesy closed their account.  May I ask why they suspended your account?  I hope you get your money back.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I think the item I sometimes list and look at that ends up in MISC accessories are key fobs. So I wish they had a category for those instead of lumping them into misc.


That's what I have to put in miscellaneous. Also purse charms, straps, planners, purse mirrors, and other items people carry in purses that aren't wallets.


Fullcloset said:


> Oh I see - those are interesting because I don't know how they work really but I think someone looking for them would search for that specifically. Or if you just want to catch browsers - maybe slip a couple into the category for tech accessories which I think fits those pretty well and maybe a couple in wallets?


It is difficult to sell these items because people don't know how to search for them. They aren't tech accessories or wallets so those categories aren't really appropriate.


meowmeow94 said:


> meowmeow94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a new seller on tradesy for recent 2 months. Previously, i have been selling on ebay. I decide to work on tradesy to try out this new platform. It turns out that they are a huge thef. I earned a lot of money for them because they take 12% on every sale i made.
> 
> When i was withdrawing my money from their system, suddenly, they suspend my account and take all my money (about $2,000... Not a small amount at all). These people are stealers. They have no moral. They will steal from your hard-earned money. Tradesy should be ashamed of themselves for stealing their partners money. Overall, they practice super shadey business and have no moral.
> 
> Sorry for the rant  I'm very upset and disappointed. I hope to get the awareness about tradesy's dishonesty out there. Thank you for letting me share!
Click to expand...

Why would they take 12% on every sale? I thought it was only 9%? Did you have any returns? Have you called them to find out why they suspended your account? Possibly someone claimed your item was fake?


----------



## whateve

I just made another sale and printed my label within a few hours of confirming. The label I printed and the tracking number that appears on Tradesy don't match. They are off in the last 2 digits, just like the other label I had that didn't match. So it appears the discrepancy is there from the very beginning. They must be getting tons of calls about this.


----------



## whateve

When I remove items from my closet, they don't stay removed. They pop back up hours or days later. I have to delete them 3 or 4 times.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> That's what I have to put in miscellaneous. Also purse charms, straps, planners, purse mirrors, and other items people carry in purses that aren't wallets.
> 
> It is difficult to sell these items because people don't know how to search for them. They aren't tech accessories or wallets so those categories aren't really appropriate.
> 
> Why would they take 12% on every sale? I thought it was only 9%? Did you have any returns? Have you called them to find out why they suspended your account? Possibly someone claimed your item was fake?



I always search by keyword on Tradesy (using only one word, or it results in a bunch of unrelated items) not by category, so some buyers might find you that way. I rarely even narrow by category, I only narrow by brand. This is because items are often in the wrong category (straps will be in the bags category, etc).

I think she is getting the 12% figure because Tradesy takes 9% of the sale, and there is a 3% fee to cash out your account, so the seller loses 12% total.


----------



## meowmeow94

whateve said:


> That's what I have to put in miscellaneous. Also purse charms, straps, planners, purse mirrors, and other items people carry in purses that aren't wallets.
> 
> It is difficult to sell these items because people don't know how to search for them. They aren't tech accessories or wallets so those categories aren't really appropriate.
> 
> Why would they take 12% on every sale? I thought it was only 9%? Did you have any returns? Have you called them to find out why they suspended your account? Possibly someone claimed your item was fake?


they advertises as taking 9% commission yet take another 3% when you withdraw the money to your bank. So it's 12% total, not 9% as advertised. I kept the money on the site for 3 weeks or so because I thought I might buy something. When I withdraw it, suddenly my account is suspended. I called them and they said they will pay me all the money in my account but never send a receipt or confirmation. It has been 7 days now and I never receive my money. I'm very worried  Nobody complains about my items because they are authentic, obviously. Tradesy says they will pay me back but remain very shady about it. I'm really worried about this because their history of dishonesty with other people who sold on the platform.


----------



## meowmeow94

All in all, I'm very displeased and dissapointed as a Tradesy customer. I wish I never put my things on their site. Now I'm on the verge of losing my money for those Tradesy thefs


----------



## meowmeow94

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I am saddened that you lost your money.  That's not cool.  I have read negative reviews about sellers losing their money after Tradesy closed their account.  May I ask why they suspended your account?  I hope you get your money back.



Thhanks for the message. Yeah it was super upsetting. My account never receive any complain or return at all. I have provide great products and excellent customer service on all the platforms I am on (including Tradesy). Although a proseller call Tradesy and accuse me of selling the same stuff with her so tradesy suspend my account :/ proseller obviously has influences on these type of platform. 
I emailed Tradesy but it takes very long for them to respond. Recently, they said that they will pay me all the money I have in my account. Though, Tradesy never says when and how. There is no receipt or prove of transfer. I don't trust them at the moment so I need concrete prove. I contacted them but nobody responses. It has been over a week since I try to get my money in Tradesy but I never see anything. I'm super worried and upset because of their shade pracrice.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

meowmeow94 said:


> Thhanks for the message. Yeah it was super upsetting. My account never receive any complain or return at all. I have provide great products and excellent customer service on all the platforms I am on (including Tradesy). Although a proseller call Tradesy and accuse me of selling the same stuff with her so tradesy suspend my account :/ proseller obviously has influences on these type of platform.
> I emailed Tradesy but it takes very long for them to respond. Recently, they said that they will pay me all the money I have in my account. Though, Tradesy never says when and how. There is no receipt or prove of transfer. I don't trust them at the moment so I need concrete prove. I contacted them but nobody responses. It has been over a week since I try to get my money in Tradesy but I never see anything. I'm super worried and upset because of their shade pracrice.


Wow! I perfer to sell my bags on Tradesy than any where else.  It is the place I feel the most comfortable to sell my bag based off my past experiences. I have read about people in your situation and it does not sit right with me.  To close the account and keep the money is all shades of wrong to me if a seller has already sold and shipped the bag unless it is fake.  I sincerely hope you get your money back.  I would report the business and be very pushy to get my money back.  Good luck!


----------



## whateve

meowmeow94 said:


> they advertises as taking 9% commission yet take another 3% when you withdraw the money to your bank. So it's 12% total, not 9% as advertised. I kept the money on the site for 3 weeks or so because I thought I might buy something. When I withdraw it, suddenly my account is suspended. I called them and they said they will pay me all the money in my account but never send a receipt or confirmation. It has been 7 days now and I never receive my money. I'm very worried  Nobody complains about my items because they are authentic, obviously. Tradesy says they will pay me back but remain very shady about it. I'm really worried about this because their history of dishonesty with other people who sold on the platform.


Okay, now I understand. It isn't really 12 percent. They take 3 percent out of the remaining amount after they have already taken 9 percent once you withdraw. So the 3 percent in on the already reduced amount, not on the entire amount, so it is more like 11.73 percent.

This worries me. I always end up withdrawing my money after one or two sales just in case. I know people have had more trouble withdrawing large amounts of money.


----------



## Fullcloset

meowmeow94 said:


> Thhanks for the message. Yeah it was super upsetting. My account never receive any complain or return at all. I have provide great products and excellent customer service on all the platforms I am on (including Tradesy). Although a proseller call Tradesy and accuse me of selling the same stuff with her so tradesy suspend my account :/ proseller obviously has influences on these type of platform.
> I emailed Tradesy but it takes very long for them to respond. Recently, they said that they will pay me all the money I have in my account. Though, Tradesy never says when and how. There is no receipt or prove of transfer. I don't trust them at the moment so I need concrete prove. I contacted them but nobody responses. It has been over a week since I try to get my money in Tradesy but I never see anything. I'm super worried and upset because of their shade pracrice.


You sound like you belong selling on Ebay - 
Tradesy has been great for the 2 years I've used the site and very fast responsive customer service reps. Nothing shady about it. Sounds like they thought the bag was counterfeit and when that happens they will IMMEDIATELY suspend your account and put a hold on the proceeds pending an investigation. Returns are only 4 days so it is likely the buyer reported the bag as a fake already and that's why they acted so fast in suspending your account. They rather hold the money to give it back to the buyer if they find the bag is fake then have to sue you to recoup the money from you later. They aren't like Ebay - they actively go after counterfeits and fakes and shady sellers - sometimes they make a mistake but I think they rather err on the side of acting then not acting because they don't want those shady Ebay sellers ruining Tradesy and neither do the sellers on Tradesy so other sellers are VERY FAST to report people - especially if they find someone they recognize from Ebay as a bad seller. If you're only there 2 months - your have built zero credibility. As far as their fees - they are entitled to their 9% commission and if they charged you another 3% - then you must have already withdrawn the money in your sales account to your own bank because that is the only time they charge more than 9% - when you take your money out of Tradesy and they process that payment to you. So you have already gotten paid.


----------



## EGBDF

meowmeow94 said:


> Thhanks for the message. Yeah it was super upsetting. My account never receive any complain or return at all. I have provide great products and excellent customer service on all the platforms I am on (including Tradesy). *Although a proseller call Tradesy and accuse me of selling the same stuff with her so tradesy suspend my account :*/ proseller obviously has influences on these type of platform.
> I emailed Tradesy but it takes very long for them to respond. Recently, they said that they will pay me all the money I have in my account. Though, Tradesy never says when and how. There is no receipt or prove of transfer. I don't trust them at the moment so I need concrete prove. I contacted them but nobody responses. It has been over a week since I try to get my money in Tradesy but I never see anything. I'm super worried and upset because of their shade pracrice.


How do you know this is what happened? It makes no sense for Tradesy to suspend an account because someone complained about selling similar items. I think Tradesy needs to have better communication with sellers. I hope you get this straightened out.


----------



## whateve

I called Tradesy again about the tracking numbers not matching (chat wasn't working) and she claimed it was because I tried to print it twice. I told her I didn't do that, nor did I do it the first time this happened. So they might not even know what is wrong so they can fix it.


----------



## EGBDF

When you (as a seller) are looking at your Open Sales page, at what points can you see the buyer's complete address? Should you be able to see it before you confirm the sale? Can you view it after confirming the sale, but before printing the Tradesy label? I've made a few sales since the format change but I don't recall--I don't remember seeing the 'view buyer's address' option.
I'm asking because I need to confirm a sale and print a Tradesy label, but the address I'm seeing is incomplete. I don't want to print the label if the address is incomplete.

eta: I figured it out...I can view the buyer's full address if I confirm the sale and then change the shipping option to using my own postage, then change it back to Tradesy's shipping. Everything looks ok with the address


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Okay, now I understand. It isn't really 12 percent. They take 3 percent out of the remaining amount after they have already taken 9 percent once you withdraw. So the 3 percent in on the already reduced amount, not on the entire amount, so it is more like 11.73 percent.
> 
> This worries me. I always end up withdrawing my money after one or two sales just in case. I know people have had more trouble withdrawing large amounts of money.



Yes, good point 
I have only withdrawn funds once in 2 years on the site and it was ~$7,000, and there was no issue or delay. Of course, that was a year ago, so things may have changed. Unfortunately, I usually buy more once I sell instead of cashing out!


----------



## meowmeow94

EGBDF said:


> How do you know this is what happened? It makes no sense for Tradesy to suspend an account because someone complained about selling similar items. I think Tradesy needs to have better communication with sellers. I hope you get this straightened out.



Thank you. It is true that their communication is bad. I believe they are running low on staff. I always have to wait 40 minutes to get on customer service phonetical and 2 days for email. The last time I communicate with them was by the end of next week. They keep promising to contact me back and sort this situation out but I haven't hear anything. Thanks for understanding. I'm simply worried because of this slow and lacks of transparent communication.


----------



## meowmeow94

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, good point
> I have only withdrawn funds once in 2 years on the site and it was ~$7,000, and there was no issue or delay. Of course, that was a year ago, so things may have changed. Unfortunately, I usually buy more once I sell instead of cashing out!



I see. Yes I withdraw from them before and sometimes I receive it after 3-5 days but there are times it takes 2 weeks and I needed to call my bank. This time I also kept the amount in Tradesy account for more than a month because I wanted to buy something from the site credit. I did not see anything I like so I withdraw them. But, the account got suspend after the withdrawal so I'm very confused and worried.
I believe we should be able to own the money from the items we sold in whichever way, site credit and cash out. The long wait and lacks of communication from Tradesy at the moment makes me feel very displeased and disrespected.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> When you (as a seller) are looking at your Open Sales page, at what points can you see the buyer's complete address? Should you be able to see it before you confirm the sale? Can you view it after confirming the sale, but before printing the Tradesy label? I've made a few sales since the format change but I don't recall--I don't remember seeing the 'view buyer's address' option.
> I'm asking because I need to confirm a sale and print a Tradesy label, but the address I'm seeing is incomplete. I don't want to print the label if the address is incomplete.
> 
> eta: I figured it out...I can view the buyer's full address if I confirm the sale and then change the shipping option to using my own postage, then change it back to Tradesy's shipping. Everything looks ok with the address


I noticed this change and I don't like it! I guess it is some kind of privacy thing? I was afraid to change the shipping option in case I wouldn't be able to change it back.


meowmeow94 said:


> x


The BBB is a company, not an unbiased rating service. They give higher ratings to companies that pay them. We used to have a business and they told us that if we joined they would remove a negative review.


----------



## calflu

meowmeow94 said:


> they advertises as taking 9% commission yet take another 3% when you withdraw the money to your bank. So it's 12% total, not 9% as advertised. I kept the money on the site for 3 weeks or so because I thought I might buy something. When I withdraw it, suddenly my account is suspended. I called them and they said they will pay me all the money in my account but never send a receipt or confirmation. It has been 7 days now and I never receive my money. I'm very worried  Nobody complains about my items because they are authentic, obviously. Tradesy says they will pay me back but remain very shady about it. I'm really worried about this because their history of dishonesty with other people who sold on the platform.



I'm sorry this happened to you but using full paragraph in cap makes it very uncomfortable to read 

Also tradesy has noted in the fund withdraw and selling sections for additional 2.9% cut for fund transfers. It's not hidden anywhere though. 

I'm also a bit surprised that a propeller complained to them and they suspended your account 

Many identical items are listed on tradesy and that's never an issue. Are you positive that is why?


----------



## calflu

whateve said:


> I called Tradesy again about the tracking numbers not matching (chat wasn't working) and she claimed it was because I tried to print it twice. I told her I didn't do that, nor did I do it the first time this happened. So they might not even know what is wrong so they can fix it.



Can I ask a dumb question?

So after I printed out Tradesy's label and dropped off at USPS, what is the next step? Does the tracking # shows up automatically and I just need to make sure it matches what's on the package? 

My first time using their label and can't find out from their site about next step and the label mis matches problem reported by severals here worries me!


----------



## whateve

calflu said:


> Can I ask a dumb question?
> 
> So after I printed out Tradesy's label and dropped off at USPS, what is the next step? Does the tracking # shows up automatically and I just need to make sure it matches what's on the package?
> 
> My first time using their label and can't find out from their site about next step and the label mis matches problem reported by severals here worries me!


The tracking number should already be showing up in your Tradesy account. Mine showed up immediately. Did you match it to the label before you dropped it off? Once it is scanned, you should get an email from Tradesy saying thanks for shipping so quickly. You can click on the tracking number in your Tradesy to see its progress. If it has scanned, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## EGBDF

calflu said:


> Can I ask a dumb question?
> 
> So after I printed out Tradesy's label and dropped off at USPS, what is the next step? Does the tracking # shows up automatically and I just need to make sure it matches what's on the package?
> 
> My first time using their label and can't find out from their site about next step and the label mis matches problem reported by severals here worries me!



After you print Tradesy's label, the tracking number should automatically be shown when you look at your sales.

I am so annoyed because I had a few smooth transactions with the Tradesy label, but the one I printed today isn't showing the tracking number at all. Same thing that happened a few weeks ago.


----------



## whateve

NM.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

meowmeow94 said:


> x


You said, "Hey girl."  I am flabbergasted to the approach towards a peaceful conversation.  If you were not speaking to me than disregard my comment below, but it seems you were speaking to me.  I did not see anyone else use the word fake.  I need to address the misconception.

You need to back off, I did not say that. You misunderstood my post. Keep in mind my tone towards you.  I have been very sympathetic and kind towards you.  I would appreciate that in return.  Why would I say that?  Please ask before accusing, you could be wrong.  What I meant was holding funds are only acceptable after suspending an account only if the bag is fake otherwise it is all shades of wrong.  I have never said you sold fakes.  I never pushed you to tell why you were suspended when you did not give the whole story.  I felt your pain and was not going to push you to say more than you were comfortable with sharing.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

SweetDaisy05 said:


> You said, "Hey girl."  I am flabbergasted to the approach towards a peaceful conversation.  If you were not speaking to me than disregard my comment below, but it seems you were speaking to me.  I did not see anyone else use the word fake.  I need to address the misconception.
> 
> You need to back off, I did not say that. You misunderstood my post. Keep in mind my tone towards you.  I have been very sympathetic and kind towards you.  I would appreciate that in return.  Why would I say that?  Please ask before accusing, you could be wrong.  What I meant was holding funds are only acceptable after suspending an account only if the bag is fake otherwise it is all shades of wrong.  I have never said you sold fakes.  I never pushed you to tell why you were suspended when you did not give the whole story.  I felt your pain and was not going to push you to say more than you were comfortable with sharing.



She quoted the user with the name "Full closet"....  So not you.


----------



## EGBDF

My funds have always been released released on the 4th day like clockwork. The last few bags I sold are at day 5 after delivery and although the status is completed the funds don't seem to be released. And I can't figure out what items are pending, because the pending $ amount doesn't match any combination $ of the items I sold recently.


----------



## GemsBerry

Oh, that's new. I bet it's small delay like everybody's else, but please keep us posted. with Tradesy IT glitches can appear where it was all smooth a moment ago (tracking for labels, new listings appear and disappear, search, what's next?). ok, search was always bad.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> Oh, that's new. I bet it's small delay like everybody's else, but please keep us posted. with Tradesy IT glitches can appear where it was all smooth a moment ago (tracking for labels, new listings appear and disappear, search, what's next?). ok, search was always bad.



Well, they fixed the tracking issue very quickly.
BUT, something new for me so beware to others...and I don't have the exact details because I was only told that they would 'reach out to returns' is that

I sold a bag in Jan of this year. My funds were released 4 days after delivery. Buyer returned bag to Tradesy as I saw it was for sale in one of Tradesy's closets shortly after. Last week it was sold, and now my funds from the sale in Jan are pending! I've had a few items returned and resold, but this has never happened. And I guess if I hadn't had money in my tradesy account they would have debited my bank acct 6 months after...with no communication at all!!
I think I am going to take a break from Tradesy. It's still less stressful than eBay but I like to be able to relax about a sale after a specified amount of time.


----------



## EGBDF

EGBDF said:


> Well, they fixed the tracking issue very quickly.
> BUT, something new for me so beware to others...and I don't have the exact details because I was only told that they would 'reach out to returns' is that
> 
> I sold a bag in Jan of this year. My funds were released 4 days after delivery. Buyer returned bag to Tradesy as I saw it was for sale in one of Tradesy's closets shortly after. Last week it was sold, and now my funds from the sale in Jan are pending! I've had a few items returned and resold, but this has never happened. And I guess if I hadn't had money in my tradesy account they would have debited my bank acct 6 months after...with no communication at all!!
> I think I am going to take a break from Tradesy. It's still less stressful than eBay but I like to be able to relax about a sale after a specified amount of time.


Well, the funds were transferred back to me for that Jan sale. So I don't know if it was a glitch on their part and if so they really need to fix it.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> She quoted the user with the name "Full closet"....  So not you.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Well, the funds were transferred back to me for that Jan sale. So I don't know if it was a glitch on their part and if so they really need to fix it.


Wow, this is scary! I remember it happening to someone else. They sold an item, that person sold it, and then the new buyer returned it, claiming fake. They went back to the first seller and took the money back! IMO, this is unacceptable. After changing hands so many times, there is no proof that the 2nd buyer got the same bag that the 1st seller sold.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> Well, they fixed the tracking issue very quickly.
> BUT, something new for me so beware to others...and I don't have the exact details because I was only told that they would 'reach out to returns' is that
> 
> I sold a bag in Jan of this year. My funds were released 4 days after delivery. Buyer returned bag to Tradesy as I saw it was for sale in one of Tradesy's closets shortly after. Last week it was sold, and now my funds from the sale in Jan are pending! I've had a few items returned and resold, but this has never happened. And I guess if I hadn't had money in my tradesy account they would have debited my bank acct 6 months after...with no communication at all!!
> I think I am going to take a break from Tradesy. It's still less stressful than eBay but I like to be able to relax about a sale after a specified amount of time.


It looks like glitch, but it's very unpleasant one. if bag was returned, then re-listed, then it could be sold and returned again, God knows what happened to that bag and in which condition it is now. it could be stored in bad conditions, in the worst case scenario it can be switched to a different bag. there's absolutely no reason to hold original seller's funds.
I withdraw all my funds immediately, I'm paranoid what if Tradesy goes down tomorrow or it's hacked.


----------



## Joyjoy7

whateve said:


> Wow, this is scary! I remember it happening to someone else. They sold an item, that person sold it, and then the new buyer returned it, claiming fake. They went back to the first seller and took the money back! IMO, this is unacceptable. After changing hands so many times, there is no proof that the 2nd buyer got the same bag that the 1st seller sold.



Yes!! That was me! Awful policy and sad to hear they are still doing this!! Hopefully they week return her funds. This happened to a few other ladies I know as well and all were screaming at Tradesy during the process. If you sit back and don't make a stink, they will drag it out and possibly do nothing.


----------



## Joyjoy7

GemsBerry said:


> It looks like glitch, but it's very unpleasant one. if bag was returned, then re-listed, then it could be sold and returned again, God knows what happened to that bag and in which condition it is now. it could be stored in bad conditions, in the worst case scenario it can be switched to a different bag. there's absolutely no reason to hold original seller's funds.
> I withdraw all my funds immediately, I'm paranoid what if Tradesy goes down tomorrow or it's hacked.



In my case some funds were due to release so they took the funds early from me but transferring your funds out to bank or Paypal doesn't protect you. Both the other ladies I know had funds taken from bank acct and from Paypal.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Wow, this is scary! I remember it happening to someone else. They sold an item, that person sold it, and then the new buyer returned it, claiming fake. They went back to the first seller and took the money back! IMO, this is unacceptable. After changing hands so many times, there is no proof that the 2nd buyer got the same bag that the 1st seller sold.



Yes, I remember that too. At least in my case, the bag was in Tradesy's closet for months, then it was sold recently. I have no idea why the first buyer returned it, or if the 2nd buyer is returning, it seemed like they were telling me it was pending on the 4 day inspection period...from the Tradesy sale.



Joyjoy7 said:


> Yes!! That was me! Awful policy and sad to hear they are still doing this!! Hopefully they week return her funds.
> This happened to a few other ladies I know as well and all were screaming at Tradesy during the process. If you sit back and don't make a stink, they will drag it out and possibly do nothing.


So stressful for you!  I really did not have to make a stink at all. Thankfully. I was in chat and was told someone would get back to me (and I'm thinking....yeah, right), but then the funds were transferred while I was still in the chat. That's why I'm thinking it was a glitch in their system.


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> Both the other ladies I know had funds taken from bank acct and from Paypal.


What the... !! it's not even close to legal


----------



## uadjit

I have to say the idea of trying to seize funds from a seller after Tradesy has accepted a return, resold the item and then had it returned again is super, super shady. Not only is there the issue of what could have happened to the bag in all that time (including being switched by either buyer) but Tradesy is also dodging responsibility for the incompetency of their own authenticators. If they're so sure of them then why would they accept the return in the first place and then resell the bag? Is this practice even legal?


----------



## fashion_victim9

Just got a scary letter, did anyone else receive it? Any idea what's going on and what website they are talking about?

Please update your password now

We care about your privacy and security, so just as a precaution, we’d like to make you aware of a situation that could potentially affect your Tradesy account.

While we have no reason to believe that your Tradesy account has been compromised in any way, *it has come to our attention that the email address associated with your Tradesy account was part of a security breach on a high profile, non-Tradesy website which was recently released publicly. If you use the same email and password combination across multiple websites, you should update your password on Tradesy right away.*

Again, please rest assured that we have no evidence that your Tradesy account has been tampered with - this is just a proactive step to help ensure that you’re protected.

To update your password now, visit your Account Settings page here:https://www.tradesy.com/account-settings and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Just got a scary letter, did anyone else receive it? Any idea what's going on and what website they are talking about?
> 
> Please update your password now
> 
> We care about your privacy and security, so just as a precaution, we’d like to make you aware of a situation that could potentially affect your Tradesy account.
> 
> While we have no reason to believe that your Tradesy account has been compromised in any way, *it has come to our attention that the email address associated with your Tradesy account was part of a security breach on a high profile, non-Tradesy website which was recently released publicly. If you use the same email and password combination across multiple websites, you should update your password on Tradesy right away.*
> 
> Again, please rest assured that we have no evidence that your Tradesy account has been tampered with - this is just a proactive step to help ensure that you’re protected.
> 
> To update your password now, visit your Account Settings page here:https://www.tradesy.com/account-settings and scroll to the bottom.


I didn't get one. Don't ever click on the link in emails like this. Just go to your Tradesy account on your own, and if necessary, change your password. I wonder how they would have the information that your email address had been part of a security breach. Wouldn't you have already heard from whatever high profile website that was?


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I didn't get one. Don't ever click on the link in emails like this. Just go to your Tradesy account on your own, and if necessary, change your password. I wonder how they would have the information that your email address had been part of a security breach. Wouldn't you have already heard from whatever high profile website that was?



the problem is that I don't remember my password (my browser does though) and try to reset it (from my Tradesy account of course, didn't follow the link) and don't have any e-mails from Tradesy with instructions. So weird. No idea what high profile website it was, I'm also on eBay, Bonanza (useless site lol) and vestiairecollective, and didn't hear any news from them. So now I need to change passwords everywhere I guess


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> the problem is that I don't remember my password (my browser does though) and try to reset it (from my Tradesy account of course, didn't follow the link) and don't have any e-mails from Tradesy with instructions. So weird. No idea what high profile website it was, I'm also on eBay, Bonanza (useless site lol) and vestiairecollective, and didn't hear any news from them. So now I need to change passwords everywhere I guess


It's only a problem if you use the same password everywhere. I'm on ebay and Bonanza and didn't get any notice. I have the same problem with not remembering my passwords since I just have my Browser do it. Usually, you can just click the link that says "I don't remember my password" and they will send you instructions to reset it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Usually, you can just click the link that says "I don't remember my password" and they will send you instructions to reset it.



I did it like 10 times - no e-mail with instructions. So I'm a bit in panic now lol


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I did it like 10 times - no e-mail with instructions. So I'm a bit in panic now lol


I wouldn't worry too much. If someone got into your account, what would they be able to do?


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. If someone got into your account, what would they be able to do?



thank you for your support


----------



## Freak4Coach

fashion_victim9 said:


> thank you for your support



I got it too. I chalked it up to being a scam email and just deleted it. I do wonder how someone would know my name, email address and that I have a Tradey account...


----------



## EGBDF

fashion_victim9 said:


> I did it like 10 times - no e-mail with instructions. So I'm a bit in panic now lol


I don't know what browser you use, but can't you view your saved password somewhere in your browser?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> thank you for your support





Freak4Coach said:


> I got it too. I chalked it up to being a scam email and just deleted it.


I just got the same message! I don't use the same password on Tradesy as on my other accounts so I'm not going to do anything about it.


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> I just got the same message! I don't use the same password on Tradesy as on my other accounts so I'm not going to do anything about it.



Mine are different too so I left it.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I don't know what browser you use, but can't you view your saved password somewhere in your browser?


I can't. I use Firefox and Chrome. I don't know how to access them. Chrome is terrible. I have to relog in every couple hours and it doesn't automatically put in the password, I have to click on something to tell it to use the saved password.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Freak4Coach said:


> I got it too. I chalked it up to being a scam email and just deleted it. I do wonder how someone would know my name, email address and that I have a Tradey account...



it's from their official e-mail, I doubt it's scam


----------



## Freak4Coach

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's from their official e-mail, I doubt it's scam



I just realized that as well.


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> I don't know what browser you use, but can't you view your saved password somewhere in your browser?


 you're genius!! I did view it (had to google how to do it) thank you thank you!!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> thank you for your support





Freak4Coach said:


> Mine are different too so I left it.


I just googled high profile security breach. I think it might be Amazon.


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> I just googled high profile security breach. I think it might be Amazon.



Great. Well even though they weren't the same I'm off to change that password too...


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I just googled high profile security breach. I think it might be Amazon.



interesting, though I never sold anything from there, just bought. Anyway I changed all the passwords and now they are as long as a novel, nothing to worry about


----------



## fashion_victim9

Freak4Coach said:


> Great. Well even though they weren't the same I'm off to change that password too...



better safe than sorry


----------



## Freak4Coach

fashion_victim9 said:


> better safe than sorry



Yep. I've only bought on Amazon too. An article I read says it was kindle owners.


----------



## meowmeow94

Hey ladies, an update on my case.
Apparently, it didn't have anything to do with a buyer or customer because they are always satisfied. 
It turns out that there is a proseller randomly see my listing and contact Tradesy and say it is fake. Tradesy instantly suspend my account due to the word of a proseller, who never do business with me. 
All in all, It is absurd and dissapointing to see that they are so quick to judge based on the word of only one proseller. I have submitted the proves of authenticity of this particular item to Tradesy. 
However, I'm very offended and displeased because of three things:
1. Tradesy suspend my account with no communication. It is also offensive that they suspend my account based on the claim on a proseller.
2. I have two awaiting orders but can't update them because of this case. I ask Tradesy what to do and receive no instruction.
3. The respond time is very long. I always have to wait 40 minutes for phone calls and  4 days at least for email. They are also very shady and nonresponsive. I have to act very urgent to get a hold of someone on the line.
4. Tradesy promises to pay me all the money I have with their account because I did not do anything wrong. But, at this moment, I haven't see anything because the transfer will take forever. My advise to you when it comes to Tradesy is that you have to be very active and on the top of where is your money. 
I kept the money in Tradesy for 2 months because I thought I would like to buy something from them. It turns out I didn't like anything. I'm not a proseller. Sometimes I sell the stuff I don't use. After this, I see that Tradesy has a bad enviroment for not only businesses but users. I couldn't care less about Tradesy at this point and will bring my business elsewhere. I need to feel respected and cared for as a customer. Tradesy failed to do both of these things. Tradesy has lost the trust in a customer and they will never earn it back.


----------



## quinna

fashion_victim9 said:


> Just got a scary letter, did anyone else receive it? Any idea what's going on and what website they are talking about?
> 
> Please update your password now
> 
> We care about your privacy and security, so just as a precaution, we’d like to make you aware of a situation that could potentially affect your Tradesy account.
> 
> While we have no reason to believe that your Tradesy account has been compromised in any way, *it has come to our attention that the email address associated with your Tradesy account was part of a security breach on a high profile, non-Tradesy website which was recently released publicly. If you use the same email and password combination across multiple websites, you should update your password on Tradesy right away.*
> 
> Again, please rest assured that we have no evidence that your Tradesy account has been tampered with - this is just a proactive step to help ensure that you’re protected.
> 
> To update your password now, visit your Account Settings page here:https://www.tradesy.com/account-settings and scroll to the bottom.


I just got this email too. Weird part is I've never set up a Tradesy password that I know of. I always log in with Facebook. Don't know if that's a good idea anymore or not. [emoji53]


----------



## whateve

meowmeow94 said:


> Hey ladies, an update on my case.
> Apparently, it didn't have anything to do with a buyer or customer because they are always satisfied.
> It turns out that there is a proseller randomly see my listing and contact Tradesy and say it is fake. Tradesy instantly suspend my account due to the word of a proseller, who never do business with me.
> All in all, It is absurd and dissapointing to see that they are so quick to judge based on the word of only one proseller. I have submitted the proves of authenticity of this particular item to Tradesy.
> However, I'm very offended and displeased because of three things:
> 1. Tradesy suspend my account with no communication. It is also offensive that they suspend my account based on the claim on a proseller.
> 2. I have two awaiting orders but can't update them because of this case. I ask Tradesy what to do and receive no instruction.
> 3. The respond time is very long. I always have to wait 40 minutes for phone calls and  4 days at least for email. They are also very shady and nonresponsive. I have to act very urgent to get a hold of someone on the line.
> 4. Tradesy promises to pay me all the money I have with their account because I did not do anything wrong. But, at this moment, I haven't see anything because the transfer will take forever. My advise to you when it comes to Tradesy is that you have to be very active and on the top of where is your money.
> I kept the money in Tradesy for 2 months because I thought I would like to buy something from them. It turns out I didn't like anything. I'm not a proseller. Sometimes I sell the stuff I don't use. After this, I see that Tradesy has a bad enviroment for not only businesses but users. I couldn't care less about Tradesy at this point and will bring my business elsewhere. I need to feel respected and cared for as a customer. Tradesy failed to do both of these things. Tradesy has lost the trust in a customer and they will never earn it back.


Did they tell you it was a proseller? As far as I know, anyone can submit a report of fake. Then Tradesy is supposed to review the report and only remove the item if they agree with the report. Same as on ebay. Just because someone reports it for being fake doesn't mean they are right, and these companies know that.


----------



## meowmeow94

whateve said:


> Did they tell you it was a proseller? As far as I know, anyone can submit a report of fake. Then Tradesy is supposed to review the report and only remove the item if they agree with the report. Same as on ebay. Just because someone reports it for being fake doesn't mean they are right, and these companies know that.


Yeah the specifically first told me it was a complain from a proseller. When I ask for further info they start to explain it. I guess the word of proseller has more weight than other users so my account got suspended immediatly. they are looking into this more after talking to me.
But, I'm very tired of Tradesy and the long waited. This false accusation is horrible. It is a huge insult to me. I couldn't care less about then now and will bring my stuff else where to sell and share comission with.


----------



## EGBDF

fyi when you are on your Tradesy account, you can see your password in Account Settings.
I don't think I've ever seen that on a website where you have to log in.


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> Yep. I've only bought on Amazon too. An article I read says it was kindle owners.


I don't have a kindle account but I changed my password on Amazon anyway.


----------



## alegriasonrisa

Freak4Coach said:


> I got it too. I chalked it up to being a scam email and just deleted it. I do wonder how someone would know my name, email address and that I have a Tradey account...



I got it also. It looks like it's from tradesy main email address. I would just go to the website and change the password. Hopefully they could help you reset it soon.


----------



## uadjit

meowmeow94 said:


> Yeah the specifically first told me it was a complain from a proseller. When I ask for further info they start to explain it. I guess the word of proseller has more weight than other users so my account got suspended immediatly. they are looking into this more after talking to me.
> But, I'm very tired of Tradesy and the long waited. This false accusation is horrible. It is a huge insult to me. I couldn't care less about then now and will bring my stuff else where to sell and share comission with.


Well, that's ridiculous. What's to stop them from reporting all the listings that compete with their own?


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> Well, that's ridiculous. What's to stop them from reporting all the listings that compete with their own?


Unless by proseller they actually meant the copyright owner?


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> I don't have a kindle account but I changed my password on Amazon anyway.





alegriasonrisa said:


> I got it also. It looks like it's from tradesy main email address. I would just go to the website and change the password. Hopefully they could help you reset it soon.



Yeah I updated both just to be sure.


----------



## GemsBerry

Now I got that thing with different tracking ## too. I clicked print and got one number printed out on label and another one is showing on Tradesy. I clicked "print" twice though, I hoped to reprint it with better quality, maybe that's the reason.


----------



## Freak4Coach

GemsBerry said:


> Now I got that thing with different tracking ## too. I clicked print and got one number printed out on label and another one is showing on Tradesy. I clicked "print" twice though, I hoped to reprint it with better quality, maybe that's the reason.



Yeah it'll change the tracking number if you click in Tradesy to print the label again. Just to be safe, I keep the label window open until I'm sure the label is ok. That way the number doesn't change if I need to reprint.


----------



## atlcoach

whateve said:


> I called Tradesy again about the tracking numbers not matching (chat wasn't working) and she claimed it was because I tried to print it twice. I told her I didn't do that, nor did I do it the first time this happened. So they might not even know what is wrong so they can fix it.



I think this may still be a problem. I mailed a package day before yesterday and it isn't showing as shipped yet.


----------



## GemsBerry

Actually I didn't finalize printing second time, in the window where it asks to confirm my address, I clicked cancel and decided to open the closed tab with the first label instead. Could it generate a second label without confirming my address? probably, bec now return address is Tradesy's. I don't know why they keep asking to confirm my address.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Actually I didn't finalize printing second time, in the window where it asks to confirm my address, I clicked cancel and decided to open the closed tab with the first label instead. Could it generate a second label without confirming my address? probably, bec now return address is Tradesy's. I don't know why they keep asking to confirm my address.


They always ask me to confirm my address. I do, but then the label that is generated shows Tradesy's address. Maybe they need your address to know where the item is actually going to be mailed from?

The rep on the phone insisted that I got two tracking numbers because I had clicked on it more than once but I hadn't. I only did it once and still the numbers didn't match.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> They always ask me to confirm my address. I do, but then the label that is generated shows Tradesy's address. Maybe they need your address to know where the item is actually going to be mailed from?
> 
> The rep on the phone insisted that I got two tracking numbers because I had clicked on it more than once but I hadn't. I only did it once and still the numbers didn't match.



That happened to me too


----------



## GemsBerry

I called them to correct tracking # and they said they are aware of the issue, and it's not bec seller clicks something, it was already reported to IT team.


----------



## calflu

After I printed the label, my tradesy account still showed open sales and no sign the label was printed 

Even after USPS scanned the label, nothing moved on tradesy. It was still listed as open sales. 

I had to call Tradesy to update tracking status and when tradesy finally fixed the issue...the package was already delivered to buyer 


So annoying but now the status is finally correct 





whateve said:


> The tracking number should already be showing up in your Tradesy account. Mine showed up immediately. Did you match it to the label before you dropped it off? Once it is scanned, you should get an email from Tradesy saying thanks for shipping so quickly. You can click on the tracking number in your Tradesy to see its progress. If it has scanned, you have nothing to worry about.





EGBDF said:


> After you print Tradesy's label, the tracking number should automatically be shown when you look at your sales.
> 
> I am so annoyed because I had a few smooth transactions with the Tradesy label, but the one I printed today isn't showing the tracking number at all. Same thing that happened a few weeks ago.


----------



## nicole0612

I'm having the same problem, but it is with a return to Tradesy. I purchased a bag for $3,000 that was obviously fake, so I sent it back for a refund. Of course it shows that I never scanned. I took a photo of the tracking number on the bag, and emailed Tradesy to update the shipping status, but it still makes me nervous. What if it got lost somewhere?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I'm having the same problem, but it is with a return to Tradesy. I purchased a bag for $3,000 that was obviously fake, so I sent it back for a refund. Of course it shows that I never scanned. I took a photo of the tracking number on the bag, and emailed Tradesy to update the shipping status, but it still makes me nervous. What if it got lost somewhere?


Did you enter the tracking number in the USPS site to see if it had been scanned? As long as it has been scanned, Tradesy will take care of you if it gets lost.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Did you enter the tracking number in the USPS site to see if it had been scanned? As long as it has been scanned, Tradesy will take care of you if it gets lost.



You are a genius! Yes, I just tried that and it is on its way back to Tradesy. So that is sufficient, even though it hasn't yet been scanned according to Tradesy?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> You are a genius! Yes, I just tried that and it is on its way back to Tradesy. So that is sufficient, even though it hasn't yet been scanned according to Tradesy?


Yes, that should be fine. It is Tradesy's error that is showing the wrong tracking number on your Tradesy page. They may be seeing the correct number. When I had the problem with the wrong tracking number on my sale, they told me the buyer saw the correct tracking information. Since you emailed them the tracking number as well, that is extra insurance. When the tracking shows it has been delivered, if it doesn't show that they have received the return on Tradesy, I'd give them a call.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Yes, that should be fine. It is Tradesy's error that is showing the wrong tracking number on your Tradesy page. They may be seeing the correct number. When I had the problem with the wrong tracking number on my sale, they told me the buyer saw the correct tracking information. Since you emailed them the tracking number as well, that is extra insurance. When the tracking shows it has been delivered, if it doesn't show that they have received the return on Tradesy, I'd give them a call.



Thank you! I will do so.


----------



## katlun

Coco sun had been busy with that spam

On another note, does anyone know if you can block buyers?


----------



## GemsBerry

katlun said:


> Coco sun had been busy with that spam
> 
> On another note, does anyone know if you can block buyers?


why sellers from China are even allowed on Tradesy?
my hand was tired from reporting that spam LOL
no way to block buyers as far as I know, only eBay has such a tool. but Tradesy can suspend buyer's account if they find evidence of scam (switching bags, deliberately damaging and returning it).


----------



## katlun

GemsBerry said:


> why sellers from China are even allowed on Tradesy?
> my hand was tired from reporting that spam LOL
> no way to block buyers as far as I know, only eBay has such a tool. but Tradesy can suspend buyer's account if they find evidence of scam (switching bags, deliberately damaging and returning it).


I just have a buyer who is messageing me in a rude manner


----------



## GemsBerry

katlun said:


> I just have a buyer who is messageing me in a rude manner


sorry to hear that. try to contact Tradesy with quotes to see if they can help.


----------



## whateve

New policy update: For sales that occur from today forward, all seller earnings will be held in our system for up to 21 days after your sold item is delivered to the buyer. 21 days is the maximum amount of time that your funds will be held; most earnings are released within a week of delivery. 
Want to get paid faster? Become a Verified Seller, and your funds will only be held for up to 4 days post-delivery.

Wow, 21 days is a long time! I really don't want to give them my ID.


----------



## AngieBaby15

whateve said:


> New policy update: For sales that occur from today forward, all seller earnings will be held in our system for up to 21 days after your sold item is delivered to the buyer. 21 days is the maximum amount of time that your funds will be held; most earnings are released within a week of delivery.
> Want to get paid faster? Become a Verified Seller, and your funds will only be held for up to 4 days post-delivery.
> 
> Wow, 21 days is a long time! I really don't want to give them my ID.



21 days is very long. It says most funds will be released within a week though.
I just checked and looks like I already did the verification before. Guess I'm good for now.
But I do wonder why the sudden change from 4 days.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> New policy update: For sales that occur from today forward, all seller earnings will be held in our system for up to 21 days after your sold item is delivered to the buyer. 21 days is the maximum amount of time that your funds will be held; most earnings are released within a week of delivery.
> Want to get paid faster? Become a Verified Seller, and your funds will only be held for up to 4 days post-delivery.
> 
> Wow, 21 days is a long time! I really don't want to give them my ID.


*
Where did you see this? Maybe I am a verified seller then? Here is the email I just received right now:*

Thank you for being a valued Tradesy Seller! We’ve made two important updates on Tradesy that you should know about: 

1. International Buying expansion What: Shoppers outside of the U.S. can now buy on Tradesy! There’s no extra cost or steps for you to sell and ship to international buyers. When you make a sale outside of the U.S., you’ll ship to our domestic distribution center, and we’ll forward the package to your buyer from there. 
*I really don't want to sell internationally because doesn't that mean it will take even longer to get funds? I assume that if we ship to their domestic distribution center and then they forward to buyer, the 4 day countdown will start when buyer gets it, making it truly much longer than 4 days depending on how long it takes from center to buyer! NO THANK YOU. I just emailed them asking if I can opt out of this.*

_Why: Your audience of Tradesy buyers just got bigger! Reaching international shoppers means you can sell more on Tradesy than ever before._

2. *Held Funds policy update What: For sales that occur from today forward, all seller earnings will be held in our system for up to 4 days (96 hours) after your sold item is delivered to the buyer. *During that holding period, your funds will appear as “Pending Earnings” in your account. As always, once your earnings become available, you can use them to shop on Tradesy, or withdraw to a bank account, credit card, or PayPal. 

_Why: This brief holding period helps Tradesy to ensure the security and authenticity of every purchase, which increases buyer trust and sales.

*This is not different than what it has been for me the entire time I have been selling. *_

3. Verified Seller badge removal What: Your Verified Seller badge will continue to be visible to you from within your account, but will no longer appear on the site where buyers can see it. 

_Why: We have no evidence that the Verified Seller badge increases your sales on Tradesy, and have received feedback that some buyers find it confusing._

Thank you for taking the time to read this update. As always, we’re here to answer your questions anytime. 

Team Tradesy


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> *Where did you see this? Maybe I am a verified seller then? Here is the email I just received right now:*
> 
> Thank you for being a valued Tradesy Seller! We’ve made two important updates on Tradesy that you should know about:
> 
> 1. International Buying expansion What: Shoppers outside of the U.S. can now buy on Tradesy! There’s no extra cost or steps for you to sell and ship to international buyers. When you make a sale outside of the U.S., you’ll ship to our domestic distribution center, and we’ll forward the package to your buyer from there.
> *I really don't want to sell internationally because doesn't that mean it will take even longer to get funds? I assume that if we ship to their domestic distribution center and then they forward to buyer, the 4 day countdown will start when buyer gets it, making it truly much longer than 4 days depending on how long it takes from center to buyer! NO THANK YOU. I just emailed them asking if I can opt out of this.*
> 
> _Why: Your audience of Tradesy buyers just got bigger! Reaching international shoppers means you can sell more on Tradesy than ever before._
> 
> 2. *Held Funds policy update What: For sales that occur from today forward, all seller earnings will be held in our system for up to 4 days (96 hours) after your sold item is delivered to the buyer. *During that holding period, your funds will appear as “Pending Earnings” in your account. As always, once your earnings become available, you can use them to shop on Tradesy, or withdraw to a bank account, credit card, or PayPal.
> 
> _Why: This brief holding period helps Tradesy to ensure the security and authenticity of every purchase, which increases buyer trust and sales.
> 
> *This is not different than what it has been for me the entire time I have been selling. *_
> 
> 3. Verified Seller badge removal What: Your Verified Seller badge will continue to be visible to you from within your account, but will no longer appear on the site where buyers can see it.
> 
> _Why: We have no evidence that the Verified Seller badge increases your sales on Tradesy, and have received feedback that some buyers find it confusing._
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this update. As always, we’re here to answer your questions anytime.
> 
> Team Tradesy



I'm concerned about the wait for international buyers also. In the past when I have shipped to a freight forwarder, the 4 days starts when the package is delivered to the US address. Their email is too vague about that. I don't really see what is different, if you are already a verified seller.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> *Where did you see this? Maybe I am a verified seller then? Here is the email I just received right now:*
> 
> Thank you for being a valued Tradesy Seller! We’ve made two important updates on Tradesy that you should know about:
> 
> 1. International Buying expansion What: Shoppers outside of the U.S. can now buy on Tradesy! There’s no extra cost or steps for you to sell and ship to international buyers. When you make a sale outside of the U.S., you’ll ship to our domestic distribution center, and we’ll forward the package to your buyer from there.
> *I really don't want to sell internationally because doesn't that mean it will take even longer to get funds? I assume that if we ship to their domestic distribution center and then they forward to buyer, the 4 day countdown will start when buyer gets it, making it truly much longer than 4 days depending on how long it takes from center to buyer! NO THANK YOU. I just emailed them asking if I can opt out of this.*
> 
> _Why: Your audience of Tradesy buyers just got bigger! Reaching international shoppers means you can sell more on Tradesy than ever before._
> 
> 2. *Held Funds policy update What: For sales that occur from today forward, all seller earnings will be held in our system for up to 4 days (96 hours) after your sold item is delivered to the buyer. *During that holding period, your funds will appear as “Pending Earnings” in your account. As always, once your earnings become available, you can use them to shop on Tradesy, or withdraw to a bank account, credit card, or PayPal.
> 
> _Why: This brief holding period helps Tradesy to ensure the security and authenticity of every purchase, which increases buyer trust and sales.
> 
> *This is not different than what it has been for me the entire time I have been selling. *_
> 
> 3. Verified Seller badge removal What: Your Verified Seller badge will continue to be visible to you from within your account, but will no longer appear on the site where buyers can see it.
> 
> _Why: We have no evidence that the Verified Seller badge increases your sales on Tradesy, and have received feedback that some buyers find it confusing._
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this update. As always, we’re here to answer your questions anytime.
> 
> Team Tradesy


Yes, you are verified and I'm not.


----------



## GemsBerry

Re: to updates. As a a verified seller nothing changes for me, it's still 4 days to get funds released. It looks like Tradesy tries to have more sellers undergo verification. Again, how then sellers from China can operate there comfortably because verification required ID and SS? hm...
For international sales, Tradesy confirmed in chat last month that funds are released in 4 days after delivery to US forwarder, what happens next is private business between buyer and forwarder.

Interestingly I saw another new feature in the listings today. It's "exact" or "flexible" price. Exact is if you set your own price like it used to be (yet tradesy shows other items by the same brand so you can price it to market. frankly that selection is irrelevant, showing different models and condition, it's not helpful at all). Flexible price is when Tradesy will lower price for you if your item doesn't sell in one week. No, thank you. I don't expect impulse buyers to grab $3-5K bags in one week, and if it doesn't happen let Tradesy to discount it to $100 LOL


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Re: to updates. As a a verified seller nothing changes for me, it's still 4 days to get funds released. It looks like Tradesy tries to have more sellers undergo verification. Again, how then sellers from China can operate there comfortably because verification required ID and SS? hm...
> For international sales, Tradesy confirmed in chat last month that funds are released in 4 days after delivery to US forwarder, what happens next is private business between buyer and forwarder.
> 
> Interestingly I saw another new feature in the listings today. It's "exact" or "flexible" price. Exact is if you set your own price like it used to be (yet tradesy shows other items by the same brand so you can price it to market. frankly that selection is irrelevant, showing different models and condition, it's not helpful at all). Flexible price is when Tradesy will lower price for you if your item doesn't sell in one week. No, thank you. I don't expect impulse buyers to grab $3-5K bags in one week, and if it doesn't happen let Tradesy to discount it to $100 LOL


That's ridiculous! I hate when they suggest a price since they aren't basing it on the same style, color and condition. It is meaningless to me. I wouldn't let them control the price. I'll lower it myself if I want to. Maybe they are getting tired of listings just sitting there not selling since they provide unlimited free listings.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> That's ridiculous! I hate when they suggest a price since they aren't basing it on the same style, color and condition. It is meaningless to me. I wouldn't let them control the price. I'll lower it myself if I want to. Maybe they are getting tired of listings just sitting there not selling since they provide unlimited free listings.


Exactly, useless feature. they better spend resources on improving search, so items wouldn't sit there forever bec ppl will be able to find them.


----------



## nicole0612

I also didn't realize that I was a verified seller until I got the same email today.  
I wonder why buyers from other countries would be interested in purchasing on Tradesy, except maybe buyers from Canada, because they will have to pay more for shipping presumably, pay customs fees on higher price point items, potentially wait weeks until they receive their item in who knows what condition or authenticity. It would make more sense if Tradesy did an authenticity check for them prior to sending it overseas. The brands I buy are actually cheaper new in Europe and cheaper via the resale market in Asia, so if it weren't for customs fees I would buy more from Europe especially. Are there some brands that are better deals in the USA compared to elsewhere, or brands that are harder to obtain outside of the US?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> I also didn't realize that I was a verified seller until I got the same email today.
> I wonder why buyers from other countries would be interested in purchasing on Tradesy, except maybe buyers from Canada, because they will have to pay more for shipping presumably, pay customs fees on higher price point items, potentially wait weeks until they receive their item in who knows what condition or authenticity. It would make more sense if Tradesy did an authenticity check for them prior to sending it overseas. The brands I buy are actually cheaper new in Europe and cheaper via the resale market in Asia, so if it weren't for customs fees I would buy more from Europe especially. Are there some brands that are better deals in the USA compared to elsewhere, or brands that are harder to obtain outside of the US?


i only do luxury handbags and in terms of releases you often have to shop inter-country because colors are not released in every region. like the USA might get a blue X and China gets a pink X and a person in China is dying to own the blue version and they have no access except outside of their own country. a lot of women use personal shoppers but you have to pay them fees and this could help those types of buyers to locate products independent of personal shoppers and what they charge


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> Yes, you are verified and I'm not.



Do you know what it takes to get verified? I don't recall doing anything so am not sure. Does it have to do with how many sales I have completed?


----------



## Joyjoy7

paula3boys said:


> Do you know what it takes to get verified? I don't recall doing anything so am not sure. Does it have to do with how many sales I have completed?



They only will verify you if you give them your SS#.


----------



## paula3boys

Joyjoy7 said:


> They only will verify you if you give them your SS#.



I did not give my SS#. I wouldn't. I registered my pp and one bank account when I first started because I wasn't sure if there was a benefit to one over another (of course there is not).


----------



## Freak4Coach

Well I guess I'm done with Tradesy. I'm not giving them my Social or my bank account and I'm not waiting 21 days for my money. If you figure in shipping time and the 21 days. that could be a month or more depending on where the item is being shipped. Oh and if the buyer decides to return, it could be even longer. I'm sorry but that's just plain ridiculous!


----------



## GemsBerry

paula3boys said:


> I did not give my SS#. I wouldn't. I registered my pp and one bank account when I first started because I wasn't sure if there was a benefit to one over another (of course there is not).


Did your join and get verified early? It was some simpler verification originally, which I did. then they asked me to verify again and asked for everything. they said it's third party agency that does this service for several platforms/retailers and they collect all the information now (it's not going to Tradesy).


----------



## pursefiend22

I'm really frustrated with this company. They have tons of buyer protection but nothing to protect sellers. I sold a brand new chanel bag with tags and the buyer returned it claiming it was not as described. Well, this bag was brand new and flawless. Never worn and perfect. Tradesy has claimed that there were minor marks on the inside of the bag, but that's impossible! They are trying to send back the bag to me that is not the same condition I sent it out in. The buyer must've used the bag, switched it out, or done the damage. It was perfect!!

They sent back the bag to me, but I refused the package. Their email team is so slow and the person I'm communicating with ignores what I'm saying and just replies with the same thing, "we are sending it back as there are minor flaws". Well I'm not going to accept a bag that was damaged by the buyer. 

sellers need protection too! Buyers should be rated like on eBay so you can feel safer about sending high end items.  

What should I do? Any suggestions? Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## paula3boys

GemsBerry said:


> Did your join and get verified early? It was some simpler verification originally, which I did. then they asked me to verify again and asked for everything. they said it's third party agency that does this service for several platforms/retailers and they collect all the information now (it's not going to Tradesy).



I guess so. I was just checking my settings to see if I could tell when I verified and with what info, but don't see it. I don't see where it says when I joined either.


----------



## paula3boys

pursefiend22 said:


> I'm really frustrated with this company. They have tons of buyer protection but nothing to protect sellers. I sold a brand new chanel bag with tags and the buyer returned it claiming it was not as described. Well, this bag was brand new and flawless. Never worn and perfect. Tradesy has claimed that there were minor marks on the inside of the bag, but that's impossible! They are trying to send back the bag to me that is not the same condition I sent it out in. The buyer must've used the bag, switched it out, or done the damage. It was perfect!!
> 
> They sent back the bag to me, but I refused the package. Their email team is so slow and the person I'm communicating with ignores what I'm saying and just replies with the same thing, "we are sending it back as there are minor flaws". Well I'm not going to accept a bag that was damaged by the buyer.
> 
> sellers need protection too! Buyers should be rated like on eBay so you can feel safer about sending high end items.
> 
> What should I do? Any suggestions? Has this happened to anyone?



That has not happened to me. I have pictures on my listing and then I take a video just before I package up the item to send it out, including the shipping label next to the item so all can be seen. I video tape every angle of the item I am shipping so nobody can try to lie about the condition. 

In other news, someone tried to say the Tiffany & Co pouches I sold them were fake. Well they told Tradesy and said they'd return and of course Tradesy held my money past the 4 days and said they were giving the buyer 10 days to ship the item back. Low and behold the buyer never shipped them back. While I was waiting, I sent returns@tradesy.com an e-mail with the video of the pouches showing new condition and pictures of tons of receipts from my Tiffany purchases so they could see that I got the pouches in a legitimate way. Even though I provided all this evidence, they forced me to wait till 10 days passed for buyer to mail it back. Had the buyer mailed it back, then they get another 5 days on top of that to "review" and make a decision. I feel like buyers can just make up reasons to try and get money instead of site credit back.

Just so you know, the site does say that if a buyer tries to cancel a sale after making the purchase and they contact you before you ship it out, you do not have to agree to cancel. Tradesy does back the seller on that saying that an offer to buy is binding and the only recourse the buyer has is to return for site credit. I had this come up recently.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

pursefiend22 said:


> I'm really frustrated with this company. They have tons of buyer protection but nothing to protect sellers. I sold a brand new chanel bag with tags and the buyer returned it claiming it was not as described. Well, this bag was brand new and flawless. Never worn and perfect. Tradesy has claimed that there were minor marks on the inside of the bag, but that's impossible! They are trying to send back the bag to me that is not the same condition I sent it out in. The buyer must've used the bag, switched it out, or done the damage. It was perfect!!
> 
> They sent back the bag to me, but I refused the package. Their email team is so slow and the person I'm communicating with ignores what I'm saying and just replies with the same thing, "we are sending it back as there are minor flaws". Well I'm not going to accept a bag that was damaged by the buyer.
> 
> sellers need protection too! Buyers should be rated like on eBay so you can feel safer about sending high end items.
> 
> What should I do? Any suggestions? Has this happened to anyone?


Tradesy has changed a lot. Your experience was heartbreaking to read.  As of right now, I can't help solve your problem, but thanks for sharing your story.  I hope for a positive ending for your situation.


----------



## GemsBerry

pursefiend22 said:


> I'm really frustrated with this company. They have tons of buyer protection but nothing to protect sellers. I sold a brand new chanel bag with tags and the buyer returned it claiming it was not as described. Well, this bag was brand new and flawless. Never worn and perfect. Tradesy has claimed that there were minor marks on the inside of the bag, but that's impossible! They are trying to send back the bag to me that is not the same condition I sent it out in. The buyer must've used the bag, switched it out, or done the damage. It was perfect!!
> 
> They sent back the bag to me, but I refused the package. Their email team is so slow and the person I'm communicating with ignores what I'm saying and just replies with the same thing, "we are sending it back as there are minor flaws". Well I'm not going to accept a bag that was damaged by the buyer.
> 
> sellers need protection too! Buyers should be rated like on eBay so you can feel safer about sending high end items.
> 
> What should I do? Any suggestions? Has this happened to anyone?


Oh dear. that's really frustrating. sellers need to take more and more preventive measures like others suggested - taking pictures, videos and attaching tyvek tags so the item can't be used for event for free and returned damaged for the full refund.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i only do luxury handbags and in terms of releases you often have to shop inter-country because colors are not released in every region. like the USA might get a blue X and China gets a pink X and a person in China is dying to own the blue version and they have no access except outside of their own country. a lot of women use personal shoppers but you have to pay them fees and this could help those types of buyers to locate products independent of personal shoppers and what they charge



Thank you, that makes sense, I had forgotten about that aspect!


----------



## nicole0612

pursefiend22 said:


> I'm really frustrated with this company. They have tons of buyer protection but nothing to protect sellers. I sold a brand new chanel bag with tags and the buyer returned it claiming it was not as described. Well, this bag was brand new and flawless. Never worn and perfect. Tradesy has claimed that there were minor marks on the inside of the bag, but that's impossible! They are trying to send back the bag to me that is not the same condition I sent it out in. The buyer must've used the bag, switched it out, or done the damage. It was perfect!!
> 
> They sent back the bag to me, but I refused the package. Their email team is so slow and the person I'm communicating with ignores what I'm saying and just replies with the same thing, "we are sending it back as there are minor flaws". Well I'm not going to accept a bag that was damaged by the buyer.
> 
> sellers need protection too! Buyers should be rated like on eBay so you can feel safer about sending high end items.
> 
> What should I do? Any suggestions? Has this happened to anyone?





GemsBerry said:


> Oh dear. that's really frustrating. sellers need to take more and more preventive measures like others suggested - taking pictures, videos and attaching tyvek tags so the item can't be used for event for free and returned damaged for the full refund.



So sorry this happened to you! I don't have any good advice, but you do have my sincere wishes that it all works out somehow. I think we are all nervous about selling these days. I used to do it for fun, carefree, but for my last two sales I purchased serial tags to attach to the bags and made videos of the bag in detail as I was boxing it up. I was still nervous until the funds cleared. It is not much fun anymore.


----------



## buffalochick

Just updating, I spoke to a Tradesy supervisor last night and the "domestic distribution center" they are having you ship to is none other than Pitney Bowes, locted in KY.  So they are now in fact forcing every one of their sellers to participate in a GSP  (gullible seller program in my house). No opting out.  BUT, I was told that the buyer STILL only has 4 days from the date of delivery to any US address, including KY, to file a return, so how this can possibly work will be a disaster.  They are using the same disastrous system that we got saddled with at ebay. I ended all of my listings last night.  NOT shipping to Pitney Bowes.  They also were gullible enough to think that none of the packages sent there would be repackaged. Told me that.  I asked them how a freight forwarder could forward something that could potentially be hazardous?  without checking the contents?  They were so silent and stunned, no answers.  Obviously none of this has been thought through.  Done with them.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Freak4Coach said:


> Well I guess I'm done with Tradesy. I'm not giving them my Social or my bank account and I'm not waiting 21 days for my money. If you figure in shipping time and the 21 days. that could be a month or more depending on where the item is being shipped. Oh and if the buyer decides to return, it could be even longer. I'm sorry but that's just plain ridiculous!



i feel this way as well. at least with ebay there is no SSN. there is really just no way in ... that'd i'd ever divulge my SSN to an online shop, ever. you don't even have to supply that to employers and schools anymore, so why would i give it to a place like tradesy?! i'll stay unverified


----------



## BeenBurned

pursefiend22 said:


> Buyers should be rated like on eBay so you can feel safer about sending high end items.


I'm not sure why you think buyers on ebay can be rated. In 2008, ebay changed the feedback policy so buyers can only get positive feedback. And if a buyer is a PITA and the seller leaves a negative comment, the feedback comment will be removed and the seller's account gets a feedback violation ding.


----------



## nicole0612

buffalochick said:


> Just updating, I spoke to a Tradesy supervisor last night and the "domestic distribution center" they are having you ship to is none other than Pitney Bowes, locted in KY.  So they are now in fact forcing every one of their sellers to participate in a GSP  (gullible seller program in my house). No opting out.  BUT, I was told that the buyer STILL only has 4 days from the date of delivery to any US address, including KY, to file a return, so how this can possibly work will be a disaster.  They are using the same disastrous system that we got saddled with at ebay. I ended all of my listings last night.  NOT shipping to Pitney Bowes.  They also were gullible enough to think that none of the packages sent there would be repackaged. Told me that.  I asked them how a freight forwarder could forward something that could potentially be hazardous?  without checking the contents?  They were so silent and stunned, no answers.  Obviously none of this has been thought through.  Done with them.



This may be too large of a question to tackle, but what is the concern with Pitney Bowes? I know they are associated with eBay, but I don't sell there, so I don't know what they do and what the risks are. I googled it, and found out that they are a shipping company, but I have only ever sold person-to-person before, mostly on Tradesy, so the idea is new to me. Thanks for any info!


----------



## whateve

buffalochick said:


> Just updating, I spoke to a Tradesy supervisor last night and the "domestic distribution center" they are having you ship to is none other than Pitney Bowes, locted in KY.  So they are now in fact forcing every one of their sellers to participate in a GSP  (gullible seller program in my house). No opting out.  BUT, I was told that the buyer STILL only has 4 days from the date of delivery to any US address, including KY, to file a return, so how this can possibly work will be a disaster.  They are using the same disastrous system that we got saddled with at ebay. I ended all of my listings last night.  NOT shipping to Pitney Bowes.  They also were gullible enough to think that none of the packages sent there would be repackaged. Told me that.  I asked them how a freight forwarder could forward something that could potentially be hazardous?  without checking the contents?  They were so silent and stunned, no answers.  Obviously none of this has been thought through.  Done with them.


I think your reaction was a bit drastic. You don't have to sell to these buyers. Either don't confirm the sale or cancel it if you can't see the address before you confirm.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> This may be too large of a question to tackle, but what is the concern with Pitney Bowes? I know they are associated with eBay, but I don't sell there, so I don't know what they do and what the risks are. I googled it, and found out that they are a shipping company, but I have only ever sold person-to-person before, mostly on Tradesy, so the idea is new to me. Thanks for any info!


I've used GSP as a seller on ebay many times and never had a problem. The biggest complaints are from the buyers because they charge high shipping prices and make you pay for customs upfront. If your country doesn't end up charging customs on your package or the charge ends up less, Pitney Bowes pockets it. Personally I'm not willing to take the risk to ship it myself and be responsible for a package that is going through a different postal system. With GSP, all I have to do is ship to Kentucky. Once it is delivered there, I'm protected. If it gets lost or damaged after that, that is Pitney Bowes problem. There is a chance that the buyer could claim not as described, and on ebay, some people have had to pay postage to get their item returned plus they have had to refund the fees the buyer originally paid to Pitney Bowes.


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> I think your reaction was a bit drastic. You don't have to sell to these buyers. Either don't confirm the sale or cancel it if you can't see the address before you confirm.



I can't remember if you can see the address before confirming or not. I do know tradesy tracks the number of sales a seller cancels and it counts against you. At some point they will not allow you to sell anymore if you exceed the threshold. I don't know what that number is.


----------



## Freak4Coach

My biggest issue with this change is that this is being forced on us. At least on eBay we have a choice whether or not to ship overseas and/or use GSP. Here we don't. We either participate or don't sell on tradesy. So I'm my case, I lose one of my selling platforms.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> I think your reaction was a bit drastic. You don't have to sell to these buyers. Either don't confirm the sale or cancel it if you can't see the address before you confirm.



We can only do this so many times. They won't let sellers not confirm or cancel a bunch of sales.


----------



## paula3boys

*Here is the email reply I received when I asked if I could opt out of selling outside of the U.S. and my concern about the 4 days not starting until the purchaser actually received it:*
Thank you for reaching out! As a verified seller, your earnings are held for up to 4 days (96 hours) after your item is delivered to your buyer. These funds will be visible on the Manage Payouts page as "Pending Earnings." When you ship internationally, your item gets marked as delivered when it reaches the freight forwarder. This should not affect you as a seller.

You can check your projected earnings release time by clicking on the arrow next to the item you sold, on the left-hand side of your screen. Unless your buyer requests a return for misrepresentation, your funds will be released by the time and date shown on that page.

We appreciate your patience and cooperation as we ensure that Tradesy remains the safest and most secure environment for fashion resale.

*They skipped responding to my question on if I can opt out of selling outside of the U.S. so I am going to reply and ask yet again.*


----------



## AngieBaby15

buffalochick said:


> Just updating, I spoke to a Tradesy supervisor last night and the "domestic distribution center" they are having you ship to is none other than Pitney Bowes, locted in KY.  So they are now in fact forcing every one of their sellers to participate in a GSP  (gullible seller program in my house). No opting out.  BUT, I was told that the buyer STILL only has 4 days from the date of delivery to any US address, including KY, to file a return, so how this can possibly work will be a disaster.  They are using the same disastrous system that we got saddled with at ebay. I ended all of my listings last night.  NOT shipping to Pitney Bowes.  They also were gullible enough to think that none of the packages sent there would be repackaged. Told me that.  I asked them how a freight forwarder could forward something that could potentially be hazardous?  without checking the contents?  They were so silent and stunned, no answers.  Obviously none of this has been thought through.  Done with them.



Is there something wrong with shipping to Pitney Bowes? I have personally never shipped packages to them but I know a lot of companies, including one of my previous employers, uses Pitney Bowes for regular business mailing (letters). They seem to be a big company so I'm not sure what is wrong with using them.

It sounds like for now, Tradesy will be covering everything once the package gets delivered to the distribution center, making it not much different than shipping to a regular US buyer. Yes, I agree that it may be disastrous but isn't that Tradesy's problem (for now anyways)? I think you may be overthinking this too much. As long as I receive my fund 4 days after the item gets delivered to KY, I have no problem with what Tradesy or Pitney Bowes does afterward. JMHO


----------



## Freak4Coach

AngieBaby15 said:


> Is there something wrong with shipping to Pitney Bowes? I have personally never shipped packages to them but I know a lot of companies, including one of my previous employers, uses Pitney Bowes for regular business mailing (letters). They seem to be a big company so I'm not sure what is wrong with using them.
> 
> It sounds like for now, Tradesy will be covering everything once the package gets delivered to the distribution center, making it not much different than shipping to a regular US buyer. Yes, I agree that it may be disastrous but isn't that Tradesy's problem (for now anyways)? I think you may be overthinking this too much. As long as I receive my fund 4 days after the item gets delivered to KY, I have no problem with what Tradesy or Pitney Bowes does afterward. JMHO



If this is the case, what is the point of a 21 plus delivery time hold on funds? For what reason this would happen? I know you probably don't know. I'm just making a point. My thought is the longer hold is for items shipped outside the US. And you can't choose not to do international orders.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anyone know what are the selling fees for Tradesy?I believe its 10% for ebay but not sure about Tradesy. I want to start selling a bunch of my clothes (mostly with tags attached) that I no longer want but trying to see which of these two websites I want to deal with


----------



## Freak4Coach

tua said:


> Does anyone know what are the selling fees for Tradesy?I believe its 10% for ebay but not sure about Tradesy. I want to start selling a bunch of my clothes (mostly with tags attached) that I no longer want but trying to see which of these two websites I want to deal with



It's 9%. Plus a 2.9% safe transfer fee if you want the funds transferred elsewhere instead of using to purchase something off tradesy.


----------



## NANI1972

Freak4Coach said:


> If this is the case, what is the point of a 21 plus delivery time hold on funds? For what reason this would happen? I know you probably don't know. I'm just making a point. My thought is the longer hold is for items shipped outside the US. And you can't choose not to do international orders.



It's 21 days for non-verified sellers, whether the shipment is domestic or international.


----------



## EGBDF

tua said:


> Does anyone know what are the selling fees for Tradesy?I believe its 10% for ebay but not sure about Tradesy. I want to start selling a bunch of my clothes (mostly with tags attached) that I no longer want but trying to see which of these two websites I want to deal with


And if you use Tradesy's shipping label (8.50 right now), the shipping fee is excluded from the 9%. If you use your own shipping, the shipping is included in the 9%, the same as eBay.


----------



## Freak4Coach

NANI1972 said:


> It's 21 days for non-verified sellers, whether the shipment is domestic or international.



Yes I realize that. Sorry I should have clarified. 

I've been selling and buying on tradesy for over 18 months without one issue. Why would that not be sufficient to "verify" me? Plus my funds go to a PayPal account and I have to be verified for that account. So why do I need to jump through more hoops and need to give a bank account number to keep a 4 day hold now? I know it's their policy now but it seems to punish long time & in good standing participants.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you Freak4Coach and EGBDF so much for ur reply


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> I can't remember if you can see the address before confirming or not. I do know tradesy tracks the number of sales a seller cancels and it counts against you. At some point they will not allow you to sell anymore if you exceed the threshold. I don't know what that number is.


For me, I doubt there will be very few, if any, foreign buyers, since I don't get many on ebay. Since my items are fairly cheap, the shipping cost becomes prohibitively high for most foreign buyers. For the member who ended all her listings, she could have just continued on, canceling any foreign transactions until she got to the point where Tradesy banned her. Since she was leaving anyway, why not?


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> Yes I realize that. Sorry I should have clarified.
> 
> I've been selling and buying on tradesy for over 18 months without one issue. Why would that not be sufficient to "verify" me? Plus my funds go to a PayPal account and I have to be verified for that account. So why do I need to jump through more hoops and need to give a bank account number to keep a 4 day hold now? I know it's their policy now but it seems to punish long time & in good standing participants.


I agree. I think they want all this information so it will be easier for them to come after you to get their money, if necessary. A buyer can file a credit card chargeback months after the sale, and Tradesy could be left holding the bag. They have my name and address and my Paypal account information. I'm not willing to give them any more information. I just sold a cheap, non-name brand, item. In the past, my money was released as soon as it was scanned by the post office. It has been scanned but is still pending. I'll be curious to see how long I have to wait to get my $20.


----------



## onepiece101

whateve said:


> I agree. I think they want all this information so it will be easier for them to come after you to get their money, if necessary. A buyer can file a credit card chargeback months after the sale, and Tradesy could be left holding the bag. They have my name and address and my Paypal account information. I'm not willing to give them any more information. I just sold a cheap, non-name brand, item. In the past, my money was released as soon as it was scanned by the post office. It has been scanned but is still pending. I'll be curious to see how long I have to wait to get my $20.



So it sounds like now, no matter whether it is a brand-name item or not, non-verified sellers will have to wait up to potentially 21 days to receive their money, no matter the amount. I wonder why the hold time has been increased by such a large amount?

There must be some "important" reason for them to try so hard to now get everyone to become a verified seller. I have been selling on Tradesy for almost 3 years now with over 100 sales and zero issues for them as a seller and because I won't give them my bank account number and other too important, personal information, I'll be forced to wait it out or stop selling on Tradesy.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

When selling on Tradesy  and using the free shipping kit or the free printable label does this mean that shipping is free for the seller and buyer has to pay for it? sorry for this question. I'm fairly new to Tradesy and I'm trying to understand how this work before I list my first item for sale


----------



## whateve

tua said:


> When selling on Tradesy  and using the free shipping kit or the free printable label does this mean that shipping is free for the seller and buyer has to pay for it? sorry for this question. I'm fairly new to Tradesy and I'm trying to understand how this work before I list my first item for sale


Yes, that is true. The buyer has to pay for shipping anyway, whether you use your own postage or Tradesy's unless you are willing to eat the cost. Tradesy's label usually cheaper than you could ship yourself. I don't recommend the kit. It isn't worth waiting for. The label is cheaper. You have to use your own box and packing materials but for most items, the shipping kit is just a plastic bag anyway.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you


----------



## Freak4Coach

...


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> For me, I doubt there will be very few, if any, foreign buyers, since I don't get many on ebay. Since my items are fairly cheap, the shipping cost becomes prohibitively high for most foreign buyers. For the member who ended all her listings, she could have just continued on, canceling any foreign transactions until she got to the point where Tradesy banned her. Since she was leaving anyway, why not?





whateve said:


> I agree. I think they want all this information so it will be easier for them to come after you to get their money, if necessary. A buyer can file a credit card chargeback months after the sale, and Tradesy could be left holding the bag. They have my name and address and my Paypal account information. I'm not willing to give them any more information. I just sold a cheap, non-name brand, item. In the past, my money was released as soon as it was scanned by the post office. It has been scanned but is still pending. I'll be curious to see how long I have to wait to get my $20.



Good point about getting banned anyway. But I'm not sure it's worth the effort. And I'm sure Tradesy wouldn't let that happen more than a few times. I had to cancel an order once because it sold on Ebay first and then on Tradesy before I could end the listing. I got a stern warning email about cancelling sales.

And I'm with you - I'm not giving them any more information.


----------



## Freak4Coach

onepiece101 said:


> So it sounds like now, no matter whether it is a brand-name item or not, non-verified sellers will have to wait up to potentially 21 days to receive their money, no matter the amount. I wonder why the hold time has been increased by such a large amount?
> 
> There must be some "important" reason for them to try so hard to now get everyone to become a verified seller. I have been selling on Tradesy for almost 3 years now with over 100 sales and zero issues for them as a seller and because I won't give them my bank account number and other too important, personal information, I'll be forced to wait it out or stop selling on Tradesy.



Yes, I believe it's 21 days if you aren't a verified seller. My thought is Tradesy has been burned one too many times and this is their way of protecting themselves and reducing losses.


----------



## Freak4Coach

And they do want your Social.  I'm sorry but I'm not giving that.  This is straight from the Tradesy site on how to get verified:

Ready to get Verified? Here's how:

Go to your Manage Payouts page. Click the 'Submit ID' link beneath the 'Withdraw' button.
You must have a bank account attached to your Tradesy account to get verified. If you haven't linked one yet, we'll ask you to add one before you can continue. This is required for the verification process only, as you still have the other 2 options for withdrawing your earnings: onto a debit card or into a PayPal account if you’d prefer.
Once you've got a bank account linked to Tradesy, you'll be asked for some more details on your identity. The last piece of info required is your Tax ID (SSN for individuals, EIN for businesses)
You're all set. If you have any trouble, contact us!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Freak4Coach said:


> And they do want your Social.  I'm sorry but I'm not giving that.  This is straight from the Tradesy site on how to get verified:
> 
> Ready to get Verified? Here's how:
> 
> Go to your Manage Payouts page. Click the 'Submit ID' link beneath the 'Withdraw' button.
> You must have a bank account attached to your Tradesy account to get verified. If you haven't linked one yet, we'll ask you to add one before you can continue. This is required for the verification process only, as you still have the other 2 options for withdrawing your earnings: onto a debit card or into a PayPal account if you’d prefer.
> Once you've got a bank account linked to Tradesy, you'll be asked for some more details on your identity. The last piece of info required is your Tax ID (SSN for individuals, EIN for businesses)
> You're all set. If you have any trouble, contact us!



I remember being "verified" when Tradesy first started operating, they only required a bank account OR SSN. I wonder if those who have given just their accounts will also have to hand over their SSN.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Promo code $500 off of $3500 lol... VIP500


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Promo code $500 off of $3500 lol... VIP500



Thanks, I'm surprised I didn't get the email for once.


----------



## GemsBerry

Now what? I just sold item, shipped it the same day. correct tracking didn't appear in the system (no tracking at all actually). I had to chat with them and they manually put tracking #. after that I received email confirmation "you earned..." blah blah. but wait, it says funds will be available in *21 days*. I'm a freaking verified seller (gave them everything except for my blood sample) and here we go 21 days!!


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Now what? I just sold item, shipped it the same day. correct tracking didn't appear in the system (no tracking at all actually). I had to chat with them and they manually put tracking #. after that I received email confirmation "you earned..." blah blah. but wait, it says funds will be available in *21 days*. I'm a freaking verified seller (gave them everything except for my blood sample) and here we go 21 days!!


Wow, I bet the phones are jammed with all these problems. I bet they are going to lose a lot of sellers with these changes and their inability to correct the site issues.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Wow, I bet the phones are jammed with all these problems. I bet they are going to lose a lot of sellers with these changes and their inability to correct the site issues.


Yes, and chat too. what happened they removed my "verified" status. I went through it recently in Fall (it was second time actually), and yesterday it was there. Phone and chat are jammed - another unpleasant Tradesy update.
ETA just finished chat. they would transfer this problem ("verified" is gone, hello 21 days of waiting) to their developers. I can see I'm verified in "manage payouts" section but not in the shop. they def screwed up <actual verified - showing verified - timeline for funds release -email notification >.
other verified sellers, do you still see your status?


----------



## paula3boys

ThisVNchick said:


> I remember being "verified" when Tradesy first started operating, they only required a bank account OR SSN. I wonder if those who have given just their accounts will also have to hand over their SSN.



Same here. I chose bank acct over ssn 

I'm not giving my ssn


----------



## nicole0612

paula3boys said:


> Same here. I chose bank acct over ssn
> 
> I'm not giving my ssn



Same, though at that time I thought it was required to cash out my account, I wasn't providing the bank acct info with the intent of being "verified".


----------



## Joyjoy7

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, and chat too. what happened they removed my "verified" status. I went through it recently in Fall (it was second time actually), and yesterday it was there. Phone and chat are jammed - another unpleasant Tradesy update.
> ETA just finished chat. they would transfer this problem ("verified" is gone, hello 21 days of waiting) to their developers. I can see I'm verified in "manage payouts" section but not in the shop. they def screwed up <actual verified - showing verified - timeline for funds release -email notification >.
> other verified sellers, do you still see your status?


Tradesy mentions this in their TOS somewhere. I just read it....that they were removing the "verified [emoji818]️" from all verified accts. Apparently it was confusing for buyers. It's visible in your acct settings. It's just not a feature they are using for others to view.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> Now what? I just sold item, shipped it the same day. correct tracking didn't appear in the system (no tracking at all actually). I had to chat with them and they manually put tracking #. after that I received email confirmation "you earned..." blah blah. but wait, it says funds will be available in *21 days*. I'm a freaking verified seller (gave them everything except for my blood sample) and here we go 21 days!!


Wow, it is their new policy then.  I have tried to become a verified seller, but I am having website difficulty.  I see that has a good thing now.  I officially don't care anymore about that.   Tradesy was not much help when I contacted them.  I can wait 21 days for now for an occasional sell.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

wrong thread


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> Tradesy mentions this in their TOS somewhere. I just read it....that they were removing the "verified [emoji818]️" from all verified accts. Apparently it was confusing for buyers. It's visible in your acct settings. It's just not a feature they are using for others to view.





SweetDaisy05 said:


> Wow, it is their new policy then.  I have tried to become a verified seller, but I am having website difficulty.  I see that has a good thing now.  I officially don't care anymore about that.   Tradesy was not much help when I contacted them.  I can wait 21 days for now for an occasional sell.



tradesy removed "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





️verified" together with 4-days withdrawal window by mistake apparently. they don't know.


----------



## calflu

whateve said:


> That's ridiculous! I hate when they suggest a price since they aren't basing it on the same style, color and condition. It is meaningless to me. I wouldn't let them control the price. I'll lower it myself if I want to. Maybe they are getting tired of listings just sitting there not selling since they provide unlimited free listings.



Exactly my issue with them!!! Their recommended prices are very outdated and algorithms have a lot of flaws!

Tradesy also removed offer function and now I guess it is replaced by this vague pricing scheme


----------



## calflu

Freak4Coach said:


> Yes I realize that. Sorry I should have clarified.
> 
> I've been selling and buying on tradesy for over 18 months without one issue. Why would that not be sufficient to "verify" me? Plus my funds go to a PayPal account and I have to be verified for that account. So why do I need to jump through more hoops and need to give a bank account number to keep a 4 day hold now? I know it's their policy now but it seems to punish long time & in good standing participants.



Just to add...also SSN! For God sake I don't understand why they need my SSN in order for me to get rid of a few things in my closet


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I actually love the mark down function.


----------



## calflu

nicole0612 said:


> I also didn't realize that I was a verified seller until I got the same email today.
> I wonder why buyers from other countries would be interested in purchasing on Tradesy, except maybe buyers from Canada, because they will have to pay more for shipping presumably, pay customs fees on higher price point items, potentially wait weeks until they receive their item in who knows what condition or authenticity. It would make more sense if Tradesy did an authenticity check for them prior to sending it overseas. The brands I buy are actually cheaper new in Europe and cheaper via the resale market in Asia, so if it weren't for customs fees I would buy more from Europe especially. Are there some brands that are better deals in the USA compared to elsewhere, or brands that are harder to obtain outside of the US?



I checked and didn't get any email at all from
Tradesy but I want to add on Canadian buyers! Very confused!

Should we all complain to Tradesy?


Tradesy now ships internationally to Canada and sellers ship to Tradesy. Buyers get all in land in prices including duties when they place items in the cart

However one Canadian buyer just told me this week that Tradesy would charge her $160 CAD for shipping which totally put her off

I see no reasons and incentives to ship internationally and no incentives for buyers either given such high costs


----------



## nicole0612

calflu said:


> I checked and didn't get any email at all from
> Tradesy but I want to add on Canadian buyers! Very confused!
> 
> Should we all complain to Tradesy?
> 
> 
> Tradesy now ships internationally to Canada and sellers ship to Tradesy. Buyers get all in land in prices including duties when they place items in the cart
> 
> However one Canadian buyer just told me this week that Tradesy would charge her $160 CAD for shipping which totally put her off
> 
> I see no reasons and incentives to ship internationally and no incentives for buyers either given such high costs



Wow, unless it was a very expensive item that shipping fee sounds exorbitant for US to Canada.


----------



## calflu

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, unless it was a very expensive item that shipping fee sounds exorbitant for US to Canada.



It's not an expensive item and not heavy either!!!!
Totally makes no sense to me


----------



## calflu

Freak4Coach said:


> And they do want your Social.  I'm sorry but I'm not giving that.  This is straight from the Tradesy site on how to get verified:
> 
> Ready to get Verified? Here's how:
> 
> Go to your Manage Payouts page. Click the 'Submit ID' link beneath the 'Withdraw' button.
> You must have a bank account attached to your Tradesy account to get verified. If you haven't linked one yet, we'll ask you to add one before you can continue. This is required for the verification process only, as you still have the other 2 options for withdrawing your earnings: onto a debit card or into a PayPal account if you’d prefer.
> Once you've got a bank account linked to Tradesy, you'll be asked for some more details on your identity. The last piece of info required is your Tax ID (SSN for individuals, EIN for businesses)
> You're all set. If you have any trouble, contact us!





ThisVNchick said:


> I remember being "verified" when Tradesy first started operating, they only required a bank account OR SSN. I wonder if those who have given just their accounts will also have to hand over their SSN.



I wonder what's gonna happen if we all call and complain this freaking new policy 

If verified status is confusing to buyers and buyers have only 4 days to decide on the items, why in hell they are holding money for up to 21 days?


----------



## calflu

whateve said:


> I agree. I think they want all this information so it will be easier for them to come after you to get their money, if necessary. A buyer can file a credit card chargeback months after the sale, and Tradesy could be left holding the bag. They have my name and address and my Paypal account information. I'm not willing to give them any more information. I just sold a cheap, non-name brand, item. In the past, my money was released as soon as it was scanned by the post office. It has been scanned but is still pending. I'll be curious to see how long I have to wait to get my $20.





onepiece101 said:


> So it sounds like now, no matter whether it is a brand-name item or not, non-verified sellers will have to wait up to potentially 21 days to receive their money, no matter the amount. I wonder why the hold time has been increased by such a large amount?
> 
> There must be some "important" reason for them to try so hard to now get everyone to become a verified seller. I have been selling on Tradesy for almost 3 years now with over 100 sales and zero issues for them as a seller and because I won't give them my bank account number and other too important, personal information, I'll be forced to wait it out or stop selling on Tradesy.



Initially tradesy only asked sellers' bank account for verification and then they started to ask for SSN that's when I stopped caring

On tradesy website, they mentioned about law compliance for know your customer. From my understanding this is only required by US laws for anti-money laundering. PayPal or eBay also need to be in compliance with same laws. But they usually require account holders above certain transaction threshold so I have no idea how and why tradesy or Stripe needs this info. 

One possible reason is Stripe pushes tradesy to verify sellers. Still I'm not giving my SSN! 


"Once you've got a bank account linked to Tradesy, you'll be asked for some more details on your identity. The last piece of info required is your Tax ID (SSN for individuals, EIN for businesses). Your SSN (or EIN) will not be stored by Tradesy. It will be encrypted and verified by our payment processor, Stripe."


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I have just seen the new layout for the listings.  It looks more polish.


----------



## onepiece101

calflu said:


> I wonder what's gonna happen if we all call and complain this freaking new policy
> 
> If verified status is confusing to buyers and buyers have only 4 days to decide on the items, why in hell they are holding money for up to 21 days?



I can only think that a big reason for the jump from 4 to 21 days to receive funds must be to more or less force non-verified sellers to become verified. But why it matters so much to them that as many sellers as possible be verified is what I still don't understand...

Rather then expand too quickly as they are doing (allowing international purchases, etc.), I wish that they would fix the issues on the site that they've had from nearly day one: the search function and pricing recommendations to name a few. As a smaller seller that sells from their own closet, it is frustrating that the search function is so bad as those people who want my items may never find them or it may take them a long while to do so. Sometimes someone buys one of my items from a particular brand in a few days and another similar item from that same brand may take nearly a year to sell.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> Now what? I just sold item, shipped it the same day. correct tracking didn't appear in the system (no tracking at all actually). I had to chat with them and they manually put tracking #. after that I received email confirmation "you earned..." blah blah. but wait, it says funds will be available in *21 days*. I'm a freaking verified seller (gave them everything except for my blood sample) and here we go 21 days!!



I got the same e-mail even though I was verified when I started selling 2 years ago. However, even though the email said "21 days (or sooner)" when I checked my sales page, it actually tells me that the money will be available for withdrawal 4 days after the successful delivery date. Not sure what is going on...perhaps there is a glitch in the system?

Here are the snap shots of the email that was sent to me when the item finally checked in with USPS and then what my sales page looks like now once the item was delivered earlier today.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> View attachment 3418504
> View attachment 3418504
> View attachment 3418506
> 
> 
> I got the same e-mail even though I was verified when I started selling 2 years ago. However, even though the email said "21 days (or sooner)" when I checked my sales page, it actually tells me that the money will be available for withdrawal 4 days after the successful delivery date. Not sure what is going on...perhaps there is a glitch in the system?
> 
> Here are the snap shots of the email that was sent to me when the item finally checked in with USPS and then what my sales page looks like now once the item was delivered earlier today.


It's a glitch because of recent changes of verified status. They said they would transfer this problem to developers. Let's see what happens after 4 days, if our funds get released.


----------



## whateve

It sounds like Tradesy is going to benefit by keeping our money longer. They should be paying us interest.


----------



## fashion_victim9

21 days is just maximum period. I had a couple of sales recently and though it was written "available to withdraw August 8", money released much sooner, actually no longer then usual. I think they just play safe in case of some disputable situations


----------



## ccbaggirl89

question... i have 'offers' set up in my account, although the buttons never show on my items. so, if someone sends me an offer and i want to go ahead and accept it, how do i do that?, given that they emailed the offer and didn't use an offer button (since it's not there). i lowered the price of the item to match an offer once, is that the best way to get around this??


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> question... i have 'offers' set up in my account, although the buttons never show on my items. so, if someone sends me an offer and i want to go ahead and accept it, how do i do that?, given that they emailed the offer and didn't use an offer button (since it's not there). i lowered the price of the item to match an offer once, is that the best way to get around this??


I believe so. I think someone mentioned they may have gotten rid of the offers option.


----------



## AngieBaby15

ccbaggirl89 said:


> question... i have 'offers' set up in my account, although the buttons never show on my items. so, if someone sends me an offer and i want to go ahead and accept it, how do i do that?, given that they emailed the offer and didn't use an offer button (since it's not there). i lowered the price of the item to match an offer once, is that the best way to get around this??



Yes and I recommend giving the interested buyer a time period for when you will lower the price to match his/her offer.
Only because I once had a buyer who "disappeared" after I lowered the price to match her offer. I waited for 3 days and no answer to any of my messages. Eventually I figured that she's no longer interested so I changed the price back up.
A day later someone else bought it at the full price. Then this lady messaged me asking me why I sold that item after I agreed to her offer.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know where I can find on the site my total of my year to date sales? Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find on the site my total of my year to date sales? Thanks



If you go to "your sales" you can click on "total sales" near the top. You will have to add up the year though, it's the total since you started selling there, with each transaction listed.


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> If you go to "your sales" you can click on "total sales" near the top. You will have to add up the year though, it's the total since you started selling there, with each transaction listed.



Yep I saw the total sales but was hoping there was an easier way to find out my YTD sales though.  Thanks for replying anyway.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> Yep I saw the total sales but was hoping there was an easier way to find out my YTD sales though.  Thanks for replying anyway.



im only able to see my YTD sales through the app now... under sales


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> im only able to see my YTD sales through the app now... under sales



That's the total sales since selling on Tradsey not the YTD.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> That's the total sales since selling on Tradsey not the YTD.



Oh!! i've only started selling on tradesy in January. Didnt even think of that. Sorry!


----------



## nicole0612

Haha sorry we are not much help!


----------



## NANI1972

I have another question, can someone help me find their TOS for reporting sales to the irs threshold? I found it once before on the site but cannot seem to now. Thanks


----------



## calflu

whateve said:


> I believe so. I think someone mentioned they may have gotten rid of the offers option.





AngieBaby15 said:


> Yes and I recommend giving the interested buyer a time period for when you will lower the price to match his/her offer.
> Only because I once had a buyer who "disappeared" after I lowered the price to match her offer. I waited for 3 days and no answer to any of my messages. Eventually I figured that she's no longer interested so I changed the price back up.
> A day later someone else bought it at the full price. Then this lady messaged me asking me why I sold that item after I agreed to her offer.



I was told by tradesy the offer function is no longer available 

Anyone still sees that?


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> I have another question, can someone help me find their TOS for reporting sales to the irs threshold? I found it once before on the site but cannot seem to now. Thanks



I can't find it on the Tradesy site either, but I have asked PayPal about this and they said it is $20,000 per year. I also asked our accountant about this last year because my husband was wondering if we should declare Tradesy sales on our taxes. Our accountant said no, that it was a hobby and not a business for me, and that if I was selling mostly from my own collection and therefore "selling at a loss" those  do not qualify. Though he did say that if you sell your own collection (even at a loss) as part of a selling business, then you should include those sales in your tax filing but also include the depreciation of your handbags (or whatever you are selling) in your filing. However, I would wait for professional sellers to chime in with their expertise!


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> I can't find it on the Tradesy site either, but I have asked PayPal about this and they said it is $20,000 per year. I also asked our accountant about this last year because my husband was wondering if we should declare Tradesy sales on our taxes. Our accountant said no, that it was a hobby and not a business for me, and that if I was selling mostly from my own collection and therefore "selling at a loss" those  do not qualify. Though he did say that if you sell your own collection (even at a loss) as part of a selling business, then you should include those sales in your tax filing but also include the depreciation of your handbags (or whatever you are selling) in your filing. However, I would wait for professional sellers to chime in with their expertise!



I've also seen that it is $20,000 and 200 transactions.  I don't have anywhere near 209 transactions. I'm just really wanting to know if Tradsey or Stipe will automatically report to the IRS. 
I thought I saw something on Tradsey before too, like $60,000 and x amount of transactions


----------



## NANI1972

I found this online: 
Every year, the United States IRS requires that Stripe provide a form called a 1099-K for each Stripe account that meets all of the following criteria in the previous calendar year:

Account is based in the United States (Owners do not need to be US citizens.)
AND
More than $20,000 USD in total gross volume
AND
More than 200 charges

Does the 200 charges mean payouts through stripe or 200 sales through Tradsey?


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> I found this online:
> Every year, the United States IRS requires that Stripe provide a form called a 1099-K for each Stripe account that meets all of the following criteria in the previous calendar year:
> 
> Account is based in the United States (Owners do not need to be US citizens.)
> AND
> More than $20,000 USD in total gross volume
> AND
> More than 200 charges
> 
> Does the 200 charges mean payouts through stripe or 200 sales through Tradsey?



So the $20,000/200# may be the criteria across the board. I'm not positive for Tradesy, but for PayPal it was 200 payouts, not 200 transactions.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I have just noticed that Tradesy shows that a seller lowered their original asking price by saying original listing price.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

nicole0612 said:


> So the $20,000/200# may be the criteria across the board. I'm not positive for Tradesy, but for PayPal it was 200 payouts, not 200 transactions.



I've called Tradesy about this more then once and it is indeed 200 payouts. so you could have 1000 items sold but only "withdraw" from your tradesy account 199 times and there wont be anything reported.


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I've called Tradesy about this more then once and it is indeed 200 payouts. so you could have 1000 items sold but only "withdraw" from your tradesy account 199 times and there wont be anything reported.



Thanks for confirming!


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I've called Tradesy about this more then once and it is indeed 200 payouts. so you could have 1000 items sold but only "withdraw" from your tradesy account 199 times and there wont be anything reported.


That's good to know. If I make sales within a few days of each other, I usually wait until the money is released for all before I withdraw. I withdraw to my Paypal account which I also use for ebay sales. I've never gotten close to 200 transactions on Paypal but I guess I should keep an eye on it.


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I've called Tradesy about this more then once and it is indeed 200 payouts. so you could have 1000 items sold but only "withdraw" from your tradesy account 199 times and there wont be anything reported.



So even  if you surpass $20,000 but still have less than 200  payouts you're safe?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> So even  if you surpass $20,000 but still have less than 200  payouts you're safe?



Yes. I sold about a dozen of my preloved chanel bags and went pretty over the 20k limit and was insured it has to 200 "withdrawals" from my tradesy account


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> I found this online:
> Every year, the United States IRS requires that Stripe provide a form called a 1099-K for each Stripe account that meets all of the following criteria in the previous calendar year:
> 
> Account is based in the United States (Owners do not need to be US citizens.)
> AND
> More than $20,000 USD in total gross volume
> AND
> More than 200 charges
> 
> Does the 200 charges mean payouts through stripe or 200 sales through Tradsey?


I thought on Paypal it was 
More than $20,000 USD in total gross volume
OR
More than 200 charges

So if you do either, it gets reported to the IRS.


----------



## Joyjoy7

whateve said:


> I thought on Paypal it was
> More than $20,000 USD in total gross volume
> OR
> More than 200 charges
> 
> So if you do either, it gets reported to the IRS.



No, I called Paypal about this, with in a calendar year, $20,000.00 AND 200 transactions. I did well over that last year but not the transactions, and no 1099 from pp or Tradesy.


----------



## jmc3007

Joyjoy7 said:


> No, I called Paypal about this, with in a calendar year, $20,000.00 AND 200 transactions. I did well over that last year but not the transactions, and no 1099 from pp or Tradesy.


Quick question - 200 transactions on Stripe, is that equivalent to 200 withdrawals from Tradesy?  Or do does it mean 200 sales transactions with buyers?


----------



## whateve

Joyjoy7 said:


> No, I called Paypal about this, with in a calendar year, $20,000.00 AND 200 transactions. I did well over that last year but not the transactions, and no 1099 from pp or Tradesy.


That's great. I won't do that. 


jmc3007 said:


> Quick question - 200 transactions on Stripe, is that equivalent to 200 withdrawals from Tradesy?  Or do does it mean 200 sales transactions with buyers?


I believe someone said it was withdrawals.


----------



## Joyjoy7

jmc3007 said:


> Quick question - 200 transactions on Stripe, is that equivalent to 200 withdrawals from Tradesy?  Or do does it mean 200 sales transactions with buyers?



I'm not sure of Stripes requirements. I withdraw to pay pal. Only aware of their policy.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I thought on Paypal it was
> More than $20,000 USD in total gross volume
> OR
> More than 200 charges
> 
> So if you do either, it gets reported to the IRS.



For some reason I can't seem to see how much money I've sold this year. Did they take this feature out? I only see what's pending, what's available for withdrawal and how many number of sales I've made since opening my account.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> So the $20,000/200# may be the criteria across the board. I'm not positive for Tradesy, but for PayPal it was 200 payouts, not 200 transactions.


I second that. For Etsy, PayPal, stripe and most likely Tradesy $20K+ OR 200 sales will be reported, i wouldn't rely on what Tradesy reps tell you on the phone (struggling actresses in Santa Monica with ever changing Tradesy rules).
Now. you need to report every cent of PRIFIT to IRS, it doesn't have to do anything with if it's hobby or not. If you sell any personal item (not as a business) and made $1+ profit you need to report it, it's stated in tax form footnotes and was confirmed by my tax accountant. 
Personally I don't sell at profit, it's either a bit used bags at loss or new at face value.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I second that. For Etsy, PayPal, stripe and most likely Tradesy $20K+ OR 200 sales will be reported, i wouldn't rely on what Tradesy reps tell you on the phone (struggling actresses in Santa Monica with ever changing Tradesy rules).
> Now. you need to report every cent of PRIFIT to IRS, it doesn't have to do anything with if it's hobby or not. If you sell any personal item (not as a business) and made $1+ profit you need to report it, it's stated in tax form footnotes and was confirmed by my tax accountant.
> Personally I don't sell at profit, it's either a bit used bags at loss or new at face value.



My accountant also confirmed that if I am selling at a loss (e.g. selling my own bags for less than I purchased them for), then you I not have to report this.
I wonder if this includes what was paid in tax/shipping/customs fees?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> My accountant also confirmed that if I am selling at a loss (e.g. selling my own bags for less than I purchased them for), then you I not have to report this.
> I wonder if this includes what was paid in tax/shipping/customs fees?


Of course it does. Your cost is what you actually paid. When you sell an item, your profit, if any, is when you subtract any fees, postage cost, and the original amount you paid for the item from the amount you received for the sale.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Of course it does. Your cost is what you actually paid. When you sell an item, your profit, if any, is when you subtract any fees, postage cost, and the original amount you paid for the item from the amount you received for the sale.



Great, thank you!


----------



## meowmeow94

Hey ladies, an update on my case.
I'm able to access my account now and withdrawal my money as well.  all is good! 
Although it is after more than two weeks of waiting and calling. :/ not the experience I would want to have at all. 
Thank you all ladies for supporting me. 
For whoever were mean and rude, I have nothing to say to you at all. Maybe you should be a better and smarter person next time


----------



## BeenBurned

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I've called Tradesy about this more then once and it is indeed 200 payouts. so you could have 1000 items sold but only "withdraw" from your tradesy account 199 times and there wont be anything reported.





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yes. I sold about a dozen of my preloved chanel bags and went pretty over the 20k limit and was insured it has to 200 "withdrawals" from my tradesy account


Before accepting this info from Tradesy as gospel, I would verify with your accountant. I'm pretty sure it's TRANSACTIONS and not just withdrawals/payouts. It sounds like they're like ebay and doling out misinformation.

Any incoming payments made for goods/services count toward the 200 transactions.

The IRS code is 6050W and applies across the board. It's irrelevant whether the monies are transferred out to paypal or not.
https://www.irs.gov/irb/2009-10_IRB/ar09.html


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

BeenBurned said:


> Before accepting this info from Tradesy as gospel, I would verify with your accountant. I'm pretty sure it's TRANSACTIONS and not just withdrawals/payouts. It sounds like they're like ebay and doling out misinformation.
> 
> Any incoming payments made for goods/services count toward the 200 transactions.
> 
> The IRS code is 6050W and applies across the board. It's irrelevant whether the monies are transferred out to paypal or not.
> https://www.irs.gov/irb/2009-10_IRB/ar09.html



I actually did and it is indeed 200 withdrawals. Believe what you want lol..... This is the information im going to use. This is a forum of course the more reliable source will always be your own accountant


----------



## NANI1972

ThisVNchick said:


> For some reason I can't seem to see how much money I've sold this year. Did they take this feature out? I only see what's pending, what's available for withdrawal and how many number of sales I've made since opening my account.



There's never been a ytd sale total, the total is all of your sales. You have to manually add your sales for this year using a good 'ole calculator.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> I second that. For Etsy, PayPal, stripe and most likely Tradesy $20K+ OR 200 sales will be reported, i wouldn't rely on what Tradesy reps tell you on the phone (struggling actresses in Santa Monica with ever changing Tradesy rules).
> Now. you need to report every cent of PRIFIT to IRS, it doesn't have to do anything with if it's hobby or not. If you sell any personal item (not as a business) and made $1+ profit you need to report it, it's stated in tax form footnotes and was confirmed by my tax accountant.
> Personally I don't sell at profit, it's either a bit used bags at loss or new at face value.



It's $20,000 AND 200 withdrawals.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> There's never been a ytd sale total, the total is all of your sales. You have to manually add your sales for this year using a good 'ole calculator.



No, I remember before this big change I was able to sell how much I've sold. There was a total, an exact total. And now I can't seem to locate it or they've removed that function.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> There's never been a ytd sale total, the total is all of your sales. You have to manually add your sales for this year using a good 'ole calculator.



Never mind, found it. It's inly viewable on mobile not desktop. If you go to sales under mobile, it'll show you "total sales".


----------



## NANI1972

ThisVNchick said:


> Never mind, found it. It's inly viewable on mobile not desktop. If you go to sales under mobile, it'll show you "total sales".



Yes I know but it's your "total" sales since selling on Tradsey not a total for this year.


----------



## paula3boys

They aren't bothering to update tracking and it's frustrating that I have to constantly contact them to get them to fix tracking issues! This time it isn't wrong tracking number. They just refuse to show it was dropped at post office yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> Yes I know but it's your "total" sales since selling on Tradsey not a total for this year.



I've actually been recording down the sales I've made each year (easier on the tax guy, whether or not it's relevant to our taxes, I don't know, but I feel better just giving him everything), starting with the first year. So I just needed to subtract the current number to what I wrote down last year. I thought they had done away with the total number so I would have to go through each sale and calculate it like so for this year.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> They aren't bothering to update tracking and it's frustrating that I have to constantly contact them to get them to fix tracking issues! This time it isn't wrong tracking number. They just refuse to show it was dropped at post office yesterday afternoon.


That's terrible. Maybe the post office didn't scan it yet? Mine doesn't scan when you drop it off although it is supposed to get scanned later in the day. Yesterday I had a package picked up and less than an hour after that I got an email from Tradesy saying thank you for shipping so quickly, so obviously my carrier did his job and scanned it.


ThisVNchick said:


> I've actually been recording down the sales I've made each year (easier on the tax guy, whether or not it's relevant to our taxes, I don't know, but I feel better just giving him everything), starting with the first year. So I just needed to subtract the current number to what I wrote down last year. I thought they had done away with the total number so I would have to go through each sale and calculate it like so for this year.


I always record everything. I know exactly how much I've made every year since I started selling on ebay many years ago. If you are reporting it to your accountant, you need to include your fees, costs for supplies and postage, and the initial cost of the items sold.

I do my own taxes. I initially started doing it because I got a free program and thought it might be fun to see if I came up with the same results as the accountant. It turned out I discovered 3 errors my accountant had made! She didn't even apologize or credit my bill, just changed the tax return. After that I decided I'd rather be in control. Once I started doing that I realized I had wasted a lot of time gathering information for the accountant that they didn't even use.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> That's terrible. Maybe the post office didn't scan it yet? Mine doesn't scan when you drop it off although it is supposed to get scanned later in the day. Yesterday I had a package picked up and less than an hour after that I got an email from Tradesy saying thank you for shipping so quickly, so obviously my carrier did his job and scanned it..



No, it is not the post office's fault. It is Tradesy's fault. Post office scanned it three times and Tradesy still did not update from 4 pm yesterday to today (11:42 am right now). I chatted with them and they acknowledge it is their problem. They say they noted it previously, but don't know when it will be fixed. I really hope I don't have to keep chatting or calling to get them to update tracking!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> My accountant also confirmed that if I am selling at a loss (e.g. selling my own bags for less than I purchased them for), then you I not have to report this.
> I wonder if this includes what was paid in tax/shipping/customs fees?


Yes, it should be included as long as you have record of these expenses. No record - no expenses. But even if you don't collect receipts it's quite easy to pull it off online with many banks and PayPal. 
I make formula for each bag (price + tax + shipping + duties + repair + price of acquiring of missing accessories + Tradesy fees + Tradesy shipping + interest if you used cc or payment plan to purchase the bag), choose whatever is applicable.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Before accepting this info from Tradesy as gospel, I would verify with your accountant. I'm pretty sure it's TRANSACTIONS and not just withdrawals/payouts. It sounds like they're like ebay and doling out misinformation.
> 
> Any incoming payments made for goods/services count toward the 200 transactions.
> 
> The IRS code is 6050W and applies across the board. It's irrelevant whether the monies are transferred out to paypal or not.
> https://www.irs.gov/irb/2009-10_IRB/ar09.html





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I actually did and it is indeed 200 withdrawals. Believe what you want lol..... This is the information im going to use. This is a forum of course the more reliable source will always be your own accountant


It's the IRS who sets and enforces the rules and if you prefer to trust Tradesy's customer service rep over the IRS's own website and tax code, be my guest.

I'm not claiming to know tax law but I've posted a link to the IRS and its codes. If you've ever been audited, you'll know you don't want to screw with them even if it's a honest mistake on your part.

I'm only trying to help you prevent an audit and/or raising red flags on your tax return. Take it or leave it.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> So the $20,000/200# may be the criteria across the board. I'm not positive for Tradesy, but for PayPal it was 200 payouts, not 200 transactions.


For paypal (and others) it's not 200 payouts but receiving 200 payMENTS.


----------



## BeenBurned

Not to beat a dead horse but my purpose is to offer help. Again, take or leave it.  Note that it refers to PAYMENTS and not transfers or withdrawals.

But here's a more understandable explanation of how the ruling works.
https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/marketingweb?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=marketing_us/IRS6050W

Internal Revenue Code (IRC) Section 6050W states that all US payment processors, including PayPal, are required by the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) to provide information to the IRS about certain customers who receive payments for the sale of goods or services through PayPal. PayPal is required to report *gross payments* received *for sellers who receive over $20,000 in gross payment volume AND over 200 separate payments in a calendar year*. In order to help you understand these changes, we have prepared the following FAQs.
*
What is Internal Revenue Code (IRC) Section 6050W? *

Under the legislation, we'll report to the IRS the total payment volume received by US account holders whose payments exceed both of these levels in a calendar year:

  US$20,000 in gross payment volume from sales of goods or services in a single year
 *200 separate payments for goods or services in the same year *
IRC Section 6050W applies to all payment processors, including PayPal. Our goal is to help PayPal sellers understand and comply with the new requirements.


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> For paypal (and others) it's not 200 payouts but receiving 200 payMENTS.



Payouts vs. payments, what is the difference?


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Payouts vs. payments, what is the difference?


Payout is when you withdraw the money, payment is from each individual transaction. Some people thought that if you made several sales and withdrew the money for them in one transaction, it would only count as one payment per the IRS. Apparently that isn't the case. Each sale counts as a payment.


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> Payouts vs. payments, what is the difference?


Payout would be a withdrawal. 

Payment is what you receive in your account when someone buys and pays for an item. 

It sounds like others are interpreting that if you don't withdraw the money received for your sales (i.e., don't take a payout), you don't have to report it. But that's not correct.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Payout is when you withdraw the money, payment is from each individual transaction. Some people thought that if you made several sales and withdrew the money for them in one transaction, it would only count as one payment per the IRS. Apparently that isn't the case. Each sale counts as a payment.


Exactly.... Sorry we posted at the same time. (I wasn't copying you!)


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Before accepting this info from Tradesy as gospel, I would verify with your accountant. I'm pretty sure it's TRANSACTIONS and not just withdrawals/payouts. It sounds like they're like ebay and doling out misinformation.
> 
> *Any incoming payments made for goods/services count toward the 200 transactions.*
> 
> The IRS code is 6050W and applies across the board. It's irrelevant whether the monies are transferred out to paypal or not.
> https://www.irs.gov/irb/2009-10_IRB/ar09.html



You're absolutely correct. 
I double check all of this every year.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Payout would be a withdrawal.
> 
> Payment is what you receive in your account when someone buys and pays for an item.
> 
> *It sounds like others are interpreting that if you don't withdraw the money received for your sales (i.e., don't take a payout), you don't have to report it. *But that's not correct.



If this is the case, there are going to be some surprised sellers in the future.


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> For paypal (and others) it's not 200 payouts but receiving 200 payMENTS.



Hopefully they are not combining the payments and payouts as transactions correct?


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but my purpose is to offer help. Again, take or leave it.  Note that it refers to PAYMENTS and not transfers or withdrawals.
> 
> But here's a more understandable explanation of how the ruling works.
> https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/marketingweb?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=marketing_us/IRS6050W
> 
> Internal Revenue Code (IRC) Section 6050W states that all US payment processors, including PayPal, are required by the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) to provide information to the IRS about certain customers who receive payments for the sale of goods or services through PayPal. PayPal is required to report *gross payments* received *for sellers who receive over $20,000 in gross payment volume AND over 200 separate payments in a calendar year*. In order to help you understand these changes, we have prepared the following FAQs.
> *
> What is Internal Revenue Code (IRC) Section 6050W? *
> 
> Under the legislation, we'll report to the IRS the total payment volume received by US account holders whose payments exceed both of these levels in a calendar year:
> 
> US$20,000 in gross payment volume from sales of goods or services in a single year
> *200 separate payments for goods or services in the same year *
> IRC Section 6050W applies to all payment processors, including PayPal. Our goal is to help PayPal sellers understand and comply with the new requirements.


Exactly, thank you for taking time and posting quotes.
I'm not sure if Tradesy themselves know tax law well enough, they are young and not super professional team. They can be busted themselves for not reporting sales properly. Or most likely Tradesy doesn't have a clue, their payment processor Stripe reports it to IRS.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Exactly, thank you for taking time and posting quotes.
> I'm not sure if Tradesy themselves know tax law well enough, they are young and not super professional team. They can be busted themselves for not reporting sales properly. Or most likely Tradesy doesn't have a clue, their payment processor Stripe reports it to IRS.


You're welcome. It's frustrating to look up the tax laws, post them, find a "translation" that's easier to understand and be told that she'll believe Tradesy over the IRS!! 

As for Tradesy being penalized for not doing the right thing, I can say it WILL happen if they're spewing the inaccurate info that was posted above. And they can be assessed double or treble damages. 

 In fact, as a mod on another selling site, I actually collected double payment because the site was requiring mods to work at least a minumum number of hours per week. Although volunteers, by requiring us to "work" without pay, they were fined by the department of labor for non-payment of wages and we were considered to be independent contractors. Although not a windfall, I was quite satisfied that they got caught and wished I'd been the one who had reported them. 



NANI1972 said:


> Hopefully they are not combining the payments and payouts as transactions correct?


If they're accountants are coding payments and payouts correctly, there shouldn't be a problem. It should work just as on paypal - your payments from buyers are separate from your withdrawals to your bank account.


----------



## nicole0612

This is all very informative, thank you. It is amazing how I can learn from you things that my accountant is misinformed on.
I am an extremely small time seller, maybe 10 items per year, mostly bags, but I wonder if all PayPal payments are lumped together towards the 200. I have a consulting business where clients sometimes pay me via PayPal G&S. Of course that is all declared income, and though most clients pay via other methods, it may come close to 200 transactions per year via PayPal. So does that mean any fashion sale I would make via PayPal would be reported if the total would be over 200 from any source? 
Since Tradesy uses Stripe, sales on Tradesy wouldn't count towards total PayPal my 200 PayPal transactions, but sales on eBay would? Probably best just to give the sales data to my accountant and he can include it if relevant.


----------



## speedygirl45

Just so you know, even if Stripe or Paypal don't report to the IRS because you didn't hit $20,000, you're supposed to report earnings yourself when you do your taxes


----------



## Wildisthewind

Get $10 OFF $100 CODE: DOUBLE10
Get $75 OFF $500 CODE: DOUBLE75
GET $200 OFF $1000 CODE: DOUBLE200


----------



## paula3boys

nicole0612 said:


> This is all very informative, thank you. It is amazing how I can learn from you things that my accountant is misinformed on.
> I am an extremely small time seller, maybe 10 items per year, mostly bags, but I wonder if all PayPal payments are lumped together towards the 200. I have a consulting business where clients sometimes pay me via PayPal G&S. Of course that is all declared income, and though most clients pay via other methods, it may come close to 200 transactions per year via PayPal. So does that mean any fashion sale I would make via PayPal would be reported if the total would be over 200 from any source?
> Since Tradesy uses Stripe, sales on Tradesy wouldn't count towards total PayPal my 200 PayPal transactions, but sales on eBay would? Probably best just to give the sales data to my accountant and he can include it if relevant.



Yes PayPal will combine. You'll get a 1099 from PayPal if you meet the 200 transactions and $20,000 amount listed for payments received no matter who they are from. I found this out when I was an independent contractor


----------



## nicole0612

speedygirl45 said:


> Just so you know, even if Stripe or Paypal don't report to the IRS because you didn't hit $20,000, you're supposed to report earnings yourself when you do your taxes



Thanks, this could get confusing! Do you report the profit from selling each item, or do you report the total sale amount + the total cost to acquire the item prior to selling it?


----------



## nicole0612

paula3boys said:


> Yes PayPal will combine. You'll get a 1099 from PayPal if you meet the 200 transactions and $20,000 amount listed for payments received no matter who they are from. I found this out when I was an independent contractor



Thanks for the clear answer!


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, this could get confusing! Do you report the profit from selling each item, or do you report the total sale amount + the total cost to acquire the item prior to selling it?


The net is reportable. "Net" is your profit after you subtract your basis plus your costs. 

So say you shop at a thrift store and find a bag (they thought was fake) for $5 so that's your basis. If you sell for $1000, you've made $995 profit. You deduct your listing, FVF, paypal, shipping, packing materials, etc and the difference is the profit and that's what's reportable.

Note that if you bought a new bag from a boutique for your own use (~$1000), tired of it and decided to sell the used bag, you can't use $1000 as the basis and take a loss in an attempt to offset the profits. Having used the bag, you need to depreciate the value so the basis (at that point) is probably the same as the market/selling price.


----------



## paula3boys

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, this could get confusing! Do you report the profit from selling each item, or do you report the total sale amount + the total cost to acquire the item prior to selling it?


You would want to keep track of receipts for purchases and then how much you sold each purchase for if you think that you will go over the threshold and therefore will get the 1099 because then you would report the income and then you would want to report the losses if applicable (or costs of depreciation and costs of listing, shipping, etc). You really should contact an actual accountant if you think these things apply to you so that they can legally advise you on what to do in your tax situation.

In other news, I noticed today that it now shows me a total of how much I have made over my time in selling on Tradesy when I go to the "your sales" page (lifetime earnings). I wish it would just show year to date. That would be much more helpful!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, this could get confusing! Do you report the profit from selling each item, or do you report the total sale amount + the total cost to acquire the item prior to selling it?





BeenBurned said:


> The net is reportable. "Net" is your profit after you subtract your basis plus your costs.
> 
> So say you shop at a thrift store and find a bag (they thought was fake) for $5 so that's your basis. If you sell for $1000, you've made $995 profit. You deduct your listing, FVF, paypal, shipping, packing materials, etc and the difference is the profit and that's what's reportable.
> 
> Note that if you bought a new bag from a boutique for your own use (~$1000), tired of it and decided to sell the used bag, you can't use $1000 as the basis and take a loss in an attempt to offset the profits. Having used the bag, you need to depreciate the value so the basis (at that point) is probably the same as the market/selling price.


If you are reporting it on your income tax, you will probably want to file Schedule C Profit or Loss from a Business. Besides the expenses you have that are associated with each individual item you sold, you are allowed to deduct other expenses. You can even deduct for the use of a part of your home if you have a dedicated room for your business.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> The net is reportable. "Net" is your profit after you subtract your basis plus your costs.
> 
> So say you shop at a thrift store and find a bag (they thought was fake) for $5 so that's your basis. If you sell for $1000, you've made $995 profit. You deduct your listing, FVF, paypal, shipping, packing materials, etc and the difference is the profit and that's what's reportable.
> 
> Note that if you bought a new bag from a boutique for your own use (~$1000), tired of it and decided to sell the used bag, you can't use $1000 as the basis and take a loss in an attempt to offset the profits. Having used the bag, you need to depreciate the value so the basis (at that point) is probably the same as the market/selling price.





paula3boys said:


> You would want to keep track of receipts for purchases and then how much you sold each purchase for if you think that you will go over the threshold and therefore will get the 1099 because then you would report the income and then you would want to report the losses if applicable (or costs of depreciation and costs of listing, shipping, etc). You really should contact an actual accountant if you think these things apply to you so that they can legally advise you on what to do in your tax situation.
> 
> In other news, I noticed today that it now shows me a total of how much I have made over my time in selling on Tradesy when I go to the "your sales" page (lifetime earnings). I wish it would just show year to date. That would be much more helpful!





whateve said:


> If you are reporting it on your income tax, you will probably want to file Schedule C Profit or Loss from a Business. Besides the expenses you have that are associated with each individual item you sold, you are allowed to deduct other expenses. You can even deduct for the use of a part of your home if you have a dedicated room for your business.



Yes, we do have an accountant, but he previously told me that I did not have to declare selling income under a certain threshold, which you all clarified for me, so I think it is best to double check these ins and outs with the forum! It also helps to know what to save - most things will be on my credit card invoices, but it is likely wise to save receipts as well. 
I am somewhat surprised that you could not claim annual depreciation of your bags (if you really wanted to) since BB points out that you have to use the lower value at the time of sale due to losing value with age, because you can claim depreciation on a vehicle/device/equipment used for your business. 
Good point about deducting the expenses for the dedicated part of your home that you use for your business. That does not apply to me personally for selling, since I only do it as a hobby and we already claim the portion of expenses for our home office on our taxes, but that is great info for serious sellers on here to take advantage of!


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I am somewhat surprised that you could not claim annual depreciation of your bags (if you really wanted to) since BB points out that you have to use the lower value at the time of sale due to losing value with age, because you can claim depreciation on a vehicle/device/equipment used for your business.


Whether the depreciation is deductible or not depends on why you bought the item. If you purchased for your own use then decided to sell it, you didn't buy as a business expense. (Just as if you purchase a personal vehicle, use it and resell, you can't deduct the loss of value when it's your personal item.)


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Whether the depreciation is deductible or not depends on why you bought the item. If you purchased for your own use then decided to sell it, you didn't buy as a business expense. (Just as if you purchase a personal vehicle, use it and resell, you can't deduct the loss of value when it's your personal item.)



Makes sense! Thanks BB!


----------



## calflu

I came across this on tradesy 

All the pics from this listing look like straight from Fashionphile even the serial # pic (I notice sometimes FP shows full serial and sometime it doesn't)

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-cross-body-bag-black-17941549/?tref=closet

Am I the only one?


----------



## BeenBurned

calflu said:


> I came across this on tradesy
> 
> All the pics from this listing look like straight from Fashionphile even the serial # pic (I notice sometimes FP shows full serial and sometime it doesn't)
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-cross-body-bag-black-17941549/?tref=closet
> 
> Am I the only one?


She definitely stole FP's pictures. I tried to find the original listing but wasn't successful. I wish the Tradesy picture thief hadn't redacted part of the serial number. (Did you find the FP listing?)


----------



## calflu

BeenBurned said:


> She definitely stole FP's pictures. I tried to find the original listing but wasn't successful. I wish the Tradesy picture thief hadn't redacted part of the serial number. (Did you find the FP listing?)



I can't find original FP listing cuz FP took down all sold items and the only way to find them are thru Google

But several of the pics are the same as this current listing on FP

http://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-wallet-on-chain-woc-black-125055


----------



## whateve

Coupon code extra20. I don't know if it works on any listing or just Tradesy's.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Coupon code extra20. I don't know if it works on any listing or just Tradesy's.



I checked it it and it was only for Givenchy, Saint Laurent, Chloe. There were other seller's, not just just Tradesy's listings, and it not appear to just be power seller's either.


----------



## whateve

The money from my last 3 sales isn't due to be released until August 18. It makes it less likely that I'll buy anything.

ETA: they just released the money from my $20 non-designer item, 4 days after delivery.


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> I checked it it and it was only for Givenchy, Saint Laurent, Chloe. There were other seller's, not just just Tradesy's listings, and it not appear to just be power seller's either.



It's worked on everything I tried it on, not just the designers you listed.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> The money from my last 3 sales isn't due to be released until August 18. It makes it less likely that I'll buy anything.
> 
> ETA: they just released the money from my $20 non-designer item, 4 days after delivery.



I sold a non-designer (Isabel Marant) dress and the funds are available after 4 days, but I also sold a Gucci scarf for only $125 but the funds are not available despite the low dollar amount, likely due to the brand name. In a funny twist, I sold a Chanel Boy that was returned to Tradesy for authenticity concerns, they confirmed it was authentic within two days, and then my funds were available immediately. So it was actually available more quickly since the buyer disputed the bag!


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> It's worked on everything I tried it on, not just the designers you listed.



That is great news! When I clicked on the link in the email it was only items from those three brands listed on the page.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> It's worked on everything I tried it on, not just the designers you listed.





nicole0612 said:


> That is great news! When I clicked on the link in the email it was only items from those three brands listed on the page.



Hmmm just tried it with the items in my cart and it only worked for part of the value.
I have a Chanel bag and a Hermes bag in the cart and $200 is not 20% of either of them, with or without factoring in the Tradesy cash in my account. Maybe $200 off is the max?


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> Hmmm just tried it with the items in my cart and it only worked for part of the value.
> I have a Chanel bag and a Hermes bag in the cart and $200 is not 20% of either of them, with or without factoring in the Tradesy cash in my account. Maybe $200 off is the max?



$200 is the max it should say that in parenthesis by the promo code area.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> $200 is the max it should say that in parenthesis by the promo code area.



Missed that part, thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

calflu said:


> I can't find original FP listing cuz FP took down all sold items and the only way to find them are thru Google
> 
> But several of the pics are the same as this current listing on FP
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-wallet-on-chain-woc-black-125055


Probably only the rights owner can report picture theft but if Fashionphile contacts Tradesy, they'll remove that seller's listing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

NANI1972 said:


> $200 is the max it should say that in parenthesis by the promo code area.


It is in the fine print under shop now link on the promo on their website.


----------



## NANI1972

SweetDaisy05 said:


> It is in the fine print under shop now link on the promo on their website.



Yep I know, I was answering in response to the fact she had the items in her cart and it says it also there.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

NANI1972 said:


> Yep I know, I was answering in response to the fact she had the items in her cart and it says it also there.


Oh, OK.


----------



## whateve

I had a bag listed with a crossbody strap curled up in front of it but when they cleaned the photo, they removed the strap, making it look like it doesn't have a strap. So I switched out my main photo to another one that shows the strap attached. A few days later, the original cleaned photo appeared and the one with the strap attached was completely gone!


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I had a bag listed with a crossbody strap curled up in front of it but when they cleaned the photo, they removed the strap, making it look like it doesn't have a strap. So I switched out my main photo to another one that shows the strap attached. A few days later, the original cleaned photo appeared and the one with the strap attached was completely gone!


Cleaning is one thing; removing essential props is quite another!


----------



## halobear

RLWrites said:


> Hopefully it's OK to name the seller here! Honestly, I have no complaints about her. She shipped fairly quickly and contacted me a couple times throughout the transaction to keep me updated. I just wish I'd known she was shipping from China before buying! The seller is called CO CO SUN's closet.
> 
> And nope, not a new bag. It's the Stephen Sprouse Roses Neverfull. Soooo... that makes me feel a bit better, though I've still seen replicas of that bag online, so I'm not completely worry-free lol. And thank you! I do think it's real, but since this is my first LV and I have no basis of comparison, I'm being a bit thorough lol. And because it's a LE, it wasn't cheap, so I definitely want to make sure it's real!





RLWrites said:


> Hopefully it's OK to name the seller here! Honestly, I have no complaints about her. She shipped fairly quickly and contacted me a couple times throughout the transaction to keep me updated. I just wish I'd known she was shipping from China before buying! The seller is called CO CO SUN's closet.
> 
> And nope, not a new bag. It's the Stephen Sprouse Roses Neverfull. Soooo... that makes me feel a bit better, though I've still seen replicas of that bag online, so I'm not completely worry-free lol. And thank you! I do think it's real, but since this is my first LV and I have no basis of comparison, I'm being a bit thorough lol. And because it's a LE, it wasn't cheap, so I definitely want to make sure it's real!





RLWrites said:


> Good to know you've shopped with her before! Having no feedback can be a bit nerve-wracking lol but she's been great so far. Just waiting on another authentication for peace of mind. Hoping that comes back positive because the bag really is gorgeous!





traumamama said:


> Hi!  I was just wondering if you found out whether or not the bag you received was authentic?  I just purchased a bag from Co Co Sun on Tradesy as well.  I sent the bag in to Tradesy headquarters, who just authenticated it and am waiting for Authenticate 4 U to also evaluate the bag.  I know they are a "verified seller" on Tradesy, but also was thrown for a loop that the bag is coming from China.  Thank you!



Hi ladies,
I'm looking to purchase an LV from this seller on Tradesy and was wondering how your purchases turned out.  I've been messaging the seller and so far they have been very quick to respond to all my questions.  TIA!


----------



## Salina_

halobear said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm looking to purchase an LV from this seller on Tradesy and was wondering how your purchases turned out.  I've been messaging the seller and so far they have been very quick to respond to all my questions.  TIA!



I was almost purchase a Chanel Boy Bag from this seller and I'm glad I didn't.. First I didn't know that the seller is from China and second I'm not very happy on how Tradesy endorsed their seller. I could be wrong but Tradesy ask for SSN and US account # in order to endorse a seller. After I read the reason why Roku (Chanel authenticator on tPF Chanel forum) doesn't authenticate any bag from Tradesy and a few other posts about Tradesy; I have decided not to proceed and passed the light pink boy bag that I have been looking for quite some time


----------



## traumamama

halobear said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm looking to purchase an LV from this seller on Tradesy and was wondering how your purchases turned out.  I've been messaging the seller and so far they have been very quick to respond to all my questions.  TIA!



Hi!  I actually had a good experience with this seller.  In addition, I had my bag authenticated by authenticate 4 u, and it was authentic.  I too was nervous because it came from China, but in my case, bought an authentic Chanel in great condition from her.  Hope that helps!


----------



## halobear

traumamama said:


> Hi!  I actually had a good experience with this seller.  In addition, I had my bag authenticated by authenticate 4 u, and it was authentic.  I too was nervous because it came from China, but in my case, bought an authentic Chanel in great condition from her.  Hope that helps!



Thanks! I feel little better hearing that. I actually went ahead and bought the LV I've been eyeing for the longest time (before the hubs changed his mind and before the $200 promo code expires) I'm still going to get it authenticated once I receive it just to be sure.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi guys! I just have a quick question. I recently purchased a Louis Vuitton wallet a few days ago whom appeared to be a new seller . The seller had many authentic Louis Vuitton bags with receipts sold and about 2 more items for sale. I told her to please notify me when she was going to list other items as she stated she was new to tradesy. I was browsing tradesy a few minutes ago and saw that the same item I purchased amongst the sold items were being sold again/sold prior. The seller had similar names/same images used but more items for sale/items sold. As if she had purchased a whole sale of items from Louis Vuitton to re sell. Is it standard for a seller to have more than two accounts?


----------



## whateve

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi guys! I just have a quick question. I recently purchased a Louis Vuitton wallet a few days ago whom appeared to be a new seller . The seller had many authentic Louis Vuitton bags with receipts sold and about 2 more items for sale. I told her to please notify me when she was going to list other items as she stated she was new to tradesy. I was browsing tradesy a few minutes ago and saw that the same item I purchased amongst the sold items were being sold again/sold prior. The seller had similar names/same images used but more items for sale/items sold. As if she had purchased a whole sale of items from Louis Vuitton to re sell. Is it standard for a seller to have more than two accounts?


I believe you aren't allowed to have more than one Tradesy account. One seller may have stolen the pictures from the other, or your seller may have bought the item from the other seller and used the same photos. Tradesy allows you to reuse the photos from something you've bought.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

whateve said:


> I believe you aren't allowed to have more than one Tradesy account. One seller may have stolen the pictures from the other, or your seller may have bought the item from the other seller and used the same photos. Tradesy allows you to reuse the photos from something you've bought.


Hi, Thank you so much! As I assumed that was the case as well(a buyer using the previous sellers pictures) but it is indeed the same seller. I am not sure why she has multiple accounts. I assumed it was possibly a new thing to have 2 accounts on Tradesy like some people do on  Ebay. But again, thank you so much for your input,claryfying, and your help. It is appreciated! =)


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I believe you aren't allowed to have more than one Tradesy account. One seller may have stolen the pictures from the other, or your seller may have bought the item from the other seller and used the same photos. Tradesy allows you to reuse the photos from something you've bought.


Yeah more than likely the person is selling what they brought on Tradesy. Just a heads up, I have sold some pristine bags and two buyers are selling my bag as brand new with tags which is not true.  Just be mindful of that on Tradesy and EBay.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Thank you so much for your help as well and input! I reached back out to the seller  after making a reply to this thread and she did verify that she does indeed have two accounts. It is the same seller. Not sure why? I am thinking is possible that she has a limit with her first account and just made a new one? But thank you so much again =)  I was a bit worried and wanted to reach out to guys just verify that it wasn't possibly someone stealing her pictures or someone using authentic pictures and sending replicas through tradesy.


----------



## whateve

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Thank you so much for your help as well and input! I reached back out to the seller  after making a reply to this thread and she did verify that she does indeed have two accounts. It is the same seller. Not sure why? I am thinking is possible that she has a limit with her first account and just made a new one? But thank you so much again =)  I was a bit worried and wanted to reach out to guys just verify that it wasn't possibly someone stealing her pictures or someone using authentic pictures and sending replicas through tradesy.


As far as I can tell there are no account limits on Tradesy. I've heard of people having more than one account, but then I also heard it wasn't allowed. From what I can tell, there is no benefit or reason for more than one account.


----------



## nicole0612

Ugh, someone bought a Boy bag from me a couple of weeks ago and kept hounding me to lower the price. I was already selling it super low, and there was a promo code available at the time, so I told her that I would lower by $50 as a nice gesture, but no lower. Now I see that she is selling it (with photos that do not show any of the wear - minor wear, but still, there were a few scuffs on the edges that should be shown!) for $550 more than I sold it to her. No big deal about her reselling it for more money, that's just good business on her side, but I am SO glad that I did not reduce my price to $2100 like she requested, then $2200 which was her next request... 
It is a good reminder to me that I should not reduce prices to the point where I would be annoyed when they are resold for more. As long as I get close to my asking price, then they can do whatever they want


----------



## SweetDaisy05

nicole0612 said:


> Ugh, someone bought a Boy bag from me a couple of weeks ago and kept hounding me to lower the price. I was already selling it super low, and there was a promo code available at the time, so I told her that I would lower by $50 as a nice gesture, but no lower. Now I see that she is selling it (with photos that do not show any of the wear - minor wear, but still, there were a few scuffs on the edges that should be shown!) for $550 more than I sold it to her. No big deal about her reselling it for more money, that's just good business on her side, but I am SO glad that I did not reduce my price to $2100 like she requested, then $2200 which was her next request...
> *It is a good reminder to me that I should not reduce prices to the point where I would be annoyed when they are resold for more. As long as I get close to my asking price, then they can do whatever they want *


Yep!  Sell for a price that I can comfortably let the purse go for to have no seller's regret.  So, I keep it strictly business to avoid feeling cheated.  As long as I get what I feel is fair from the bag, then I hope the buyer enjoys whatever he or she wants to do with it.  I just have to say that it does not make me happy to see them misrepresent the purse to get more money to an unfortunate buyer.  I find it shady.  But boy am I happy they did not lie to try and return it.   My opinion of the buyer changes to not trustworthy, but I remind myself it is what happens sometimes on the resale market.  Their buyer might enjoy the bag, and it is not my sale.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Cleaning is one thing; removing essential props is quite another!


I changed the first picture back to their cleaned image, replaced the removed picture, and added optional strap to the title. I hope it helps. Some people won't even look if they don't see a strap.


----------



## nicole0612

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yep!  Sell for a price that I can comfortably let the purse go for to have no seller's regret.  So, I keep it strictly business to avoid feeling cheated.  As long as I get what I feel is fair from the bag, then I hope the buyer enjoys whatever he or she wants to do with it.  I just have to say that it does not make me happy to see them misrepresent the purse to get more money to an unfortunate buyer.  I find it shady.  But boy am I happy they did not lie to try and return it.   My opinion of the buyer changes to not trustworthy, but I remind myself it is what happens sometimes on the resale market.  Their buyer might enjoy the bag, and it is not my sale.



Well said! Keep it business in selling and avoid regrets in the future. 
You know, the one upside of her misrepresenting the purse is that she did not reuse my photos. I have been quite surprised to see my living room rug show up in several Tradesy and eBay listings that were resales of my former bags over the last few months! [emoji849]


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I changed the first picture back to their cleaned image, replaced the removed picture, and added optional strap to the title. I hope it helps. Some people won't even look if they don't see a strap.



Good idea. I was also thinking that you could include the strap in the title if you couldn't get it in the cover image. I agree, you need to make it clear immediately that there is a strap.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

nicole0612 said:


> Well said! Keep it business in selling and avoid regrets in the future.
> You know, the one upside of her misrepresenting the purse is that she did not reuse my photos. I have been quite surprised to see my living room rug show up in several Tradesy and eBay listings that were resales of my former bags over the last few months! [emoji849]


Wow!  I would have never thought people did this until I started selling.  The one on EBay is not using my pictures, but the one on Tradesy is using my pictures.  Since Tradesy allows it, I let it go.  The one on EBay makes me laugh with original owner with tags (not new and original owner) because of the way I found out.  When I first saw the listing, I was like it looked so pretty like the one I sold.  I saw the receipt and I was like hey that's when I think I brought mines.  Then I looked at the date code and it matched verified from my old listing.  After that I noticed the name blocked out just like I did it before shipping it to the buyer on another receipt. No wonder why I was attracted to it.  It was my bag. I looked the same as my pictures in my listing.    I fully understand now why some sellers don't like to send receipts. That receipt can go to so many homes.  All of our purses probably go to so many homes.  I don't think many people in the resale community keep their bags forever or for a long time.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I changed the first picture back to their cleaned image, replaced the removed picture, and added optional strap to the title. I hope it helps. Some people won't even look if they don't see a strap.





nicole0612 said:


> Good idea. I was also thinking that you could include the strap in the title if you couldn't get it in the cover image. I agree, you need to make it clear immediately that there is a strap.


Thanks for sharing the information.  I did not know buyers shopped in that manner.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Wow!  I would have never thought people did this until I started selling.  The one on EBay is not using my pictures, but the one on Tradesy is using my pictures.  Since Tradesy allows it, I let it go.  The one on EBay makes me laugh with original owner with tags (not new and original owner) because of the way I found out.  When I first saw the listing, I was like it looked so pretty like the one I sold.  I saw the receipt and I was like hey that's when I think I brought mines.  Then I looked at the date code and it matched verified from my old listing.  After that I noticed the name blocked out just like I did it before shipping it to the buyer on another receipt. No wonder why I was attracted to it.  It was my bag. I looked the same as my pictures in my listing.    I fully understand now why some sellers don't like to send receipts. That receipt can go to so many homes.  All of our purses probably go to so many homes.  I don't think many people in the resale community keep their bags forever or for a long time.


Something similar happened to me on ebay once. I was looking at a listing, thinking those are nice pictures. The person was selling the same thing as me. I added it to my watch list. A few days later I looked at it again, thinking wow, those pictures look very familiar. Duh, they were mine! By the time I had reported it, it had already sold, and before I sold mine!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Something similar happened to me on ebay once. I was looking at a listing, thinking those are nice pictures. The person was selling the same thing as me. I added it to my watch list. A few days later I looked at it again, thinking wow, those pictures look very familiar. Duh, they were mine! By the time I had reported it, it had already sold, and before I sold mine!


Thanks for sharing the story.  It is hilarious.


----------



## jmc3007

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yep!  Sell for a price that I can comfortably let the purse go for to have no seller's regret.  So, I keep it strictly business to avoid feeling cheated.  As long as I get what I feel is fair from the bag, then I hope the buyer enjoys whatever he or she wants to do with it.  I just have to say that it does not make me happy to see them misrepresent the purse to get more money to an unfortunate buyer.  I find it shady.  But boy am I happy they did not lie to try and return it.   My opinion of the buyer changes to not trustworthy, but I remind myself it is what happens sometimes on the resale market.  Their buyer might enjoy the bag, and it is not my sale.


The plus side is Tradesy will release funds immediately before the 4 day hold expires if the buyer turns around and relists same item.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> The plus side is Tradesy will release funds immediately before the 4 day hold expires if the buyer turns around and relists same item.


Yeah, that's cool!  How helpful!


----------



## nicole0612

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Wow!  I would have never thought people did this until I started selling.  The one on EBay is not using my pictures, but the one on Tradesy is using my pictures.  Since Tradesy allows it, I let it go.  The one on EBay makes me laugh with original owner with tags (not new and original owner) because of the way I found out.  When I first saw the listing, I was like it looked so pretty like the one I sold.  I saw the receipt and I was like hey that's when I think I brought mines.  Then I looked at the date code and it matched verified from my old listing.  After that I noticed the name blocked out just like I did it before shipping it to the buyer on another receipt. No wonder why I was attracted to it.  It was my bag. I looked the same as my pictures in my listing.    I fully understand now why some sellers don't like to send receipts. That receipt can go to so many homes.  All of our purses probably go to so many homes.  I don't think many people in the resale community keep their bags forever or for a long time.



That makes me laugh because it is just what I have done too! 
1. See a bag online and casually think "Oh, that looks cute..." 2. Click on the listing and think "Oh, wait, I used to have that bag!" (laughing at myself) 3. Look at the photos and realize "Wait, that IS my bag" (surprised!) 4. ...followed sometimes by "AND that's my LIVING ROOM!!" (shocked!)
I have seen maybe 3 or 4 of my bags relisted at some time, but I would not be surprised at all if there were more that I never saw. There would almost have to be. I agree, in the resale community, our bags are not going to their "forever homes" [emoji3] Maybe their 3-6 month homes! 
Just at this moment I have the Boy that the buyer has relisted on Tradesy (though I think she is keeping the dust bag for herself...funny), also another Chanel that Tradesy is selling with my photos (and oddly with $30 shipping, when I had their $8.50 shipping! Can't figure that one out). My bag "ghost" though is the very first bag I ever sold, on Tradesy - the buyer said it was her dream bag. She kept it for 6 months or so and then I accidentally found it on sale again on Tradesy - with my receipt - and my living room rug, ugh. Maybe 6 months after that, I saw it on eBay from a different seller without my receipt but again with my living room rug! Just recently I saw it AGAIN on eBay from a 3rd seller, mercifully without my rug this time (but same date code).


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Something similar happened to me on ebay once. I was looking at a listing, thinking those are nice pictures. The person was selling the same thing as me. I added it to my watch list. A few days later I looked at it again, thinking wow, those pictures look very familiar. Duh, they were mine! By the time I had reported it, it had already sold, and before I sold mine!



Wow, that story takes the cake!!! That's awful, but the sequence of events is so crazy that I am cracking up!


----------



## EGBDF

Is anyone having problems printing a Tradesy label? Nothing happens when I click on Save and view label.


----------



## EGBDF

Has anyone sold an item to a buyer in Canada, through Global Shipping? How long does the delivery usually take? It looks like the funds are released after the package is delivered to the final address, not the US address.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> Has anyone sold an item to a buyer in Canada, through Global Shipping? How long does the delivery usually take? It looks like the funds are released after the package is delivered to the final address, not the US address.



Tradsey rep told me that funds for international orders are released four days after delivery to the shipping forwarding address.


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey rep told me that funds for international orders are released four days after delivery to the shipping forwarding address.


That's been my experience when shipping to a freight forwarder, but for this one, the tracking changed to international shipping and the final step was delivery to the final address (after customs). But I've never shipped to Canada before.  I guess I'll see what happens.


----------



## wpbteacher8

So bummed... Ordered a Chanel Gst a few days ago and seller said they were waiting for shipping materials from Tradesy. Now today I get an email the sale is cancelled and the seller said she got more money for it on eBay. I don't think I'm going to go through that again. Bye Tradesy.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

wpbteacher8 said:


> So bummed... Ordered a Chanel Gst a few days ago and seller said they were waiting for shipping materials from Tradesy. Now today I get an email the sale is cancelled and the seller said she got more money for it on eBay. I don't think I'm going to go through that again. Bye Tradesy.


you can report her to tradesy... it's not the norm for sellers to do that and she should be reported, especially if she was daft enough to actually email you the reason for the cancellation. i had a seller raise the price when i told her i was interested, so she could get more funds through the tradesy sale or some such nonsense. count yourself lucky, you don't want a chanel from someone with shady practices anyway


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

whateve said:


> As far as I can tell there are no account limits on Tradesy. I've heard of people having more than one account, but then I also heard it wasn't allowed. From what I can tell, there is no benefit or reason for more than one account.


I am not sure either. I was assuming it was a limit but I see more sellers with higher sales/major designer items than she has. However, they only have one account as far as I can tell. So I don't get the point to have one closet as your main closet with many items for sale and have another account with about 8 total items.  But to go back on your main account and list new items there and not your second account. I did however receive the lv wallet today. She wrote me a note with the wallet and stated that she is a personal shopper/stylish and gave me her direct number if I need any designer goods. She also stated that she would give me a discount as well. This whole situation is weird. I started to just return the wallet to have tradesy authenticate it, but I have started the process on here. I just hope she is a honest seller and does not have any bad intentions with creating multiple closets. But thank you again for your help and informing me the rules on Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

Even though I'm not verified, the money from my last 3 sales was released on the 4th day after delivery, just like before.


----------



## BeenBurned

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I did however receive the lv wallet today. She wrote me a note with the wallet and stated that she is a personal shopper/stylish and gave me her direct number if I need any designer goods. She also stated that she would give me a discount as well. This whole situation is weird. I started to just return the wallet to have tradesy authenticate it, but I have started the process on here. I just hope she is a honest seller and does not have any bad intentions with creating multiple closets. But thank you again for your help and informing me the rules on Tradesy.


Disclaimer: I'm not an LV expert and not commenting on authenticity - just thinking out loud. 

1. Based on your authentication request (link below), the listing shows that she bought the item on July 23 (a week ago) at Bloomingdales and paid $480 plus 8% tax for a total of $518.40.
2. Based on the tradesy link you posted, she sold it for $425 plus $6 shipping = $431
3. Without even taking tradesy fees into account, she lost $87.40
4. Tradesy fees = 9% which would cost her $38.79
5. Net loss = $126.19

Does it make sense that someone would buy an item, immediately put it for sale online and take a $126 loss? 

Something doesn't seem right to me. Or am I missing something? 

The listing: 
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/louis-vuitton-emilie-wallet-18085906/

Your authentication request: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton.926508/page-602#post-30492479

Your pictures: 
https://www.yogile.com/mq9d640j#23l


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

BeenBurned said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not an LV expert and not commenting on authenticity - just thinking out loud.
> 
> 1. Based on your authentication request (link below), the listing shows that she bought the item on July 23 (a week ago) at Bloomingdales and paid $480 plus 8% tax for a total of $518.40.
> 2. Based on the tradesy link you posted, she sold it for $425 plus $6 shipping = $431
> 3. Without even taking tradesy fees into account, she lost $87.40
> 4. Tradesy fees = 9% which would cost her $38.79
> 5. Net loss = $126.19
> 
> Does it make sense that someone would buy an item, immediately put it for sale online and take a $126 loss?
> 
> Something doesn't seem right to me. Or am I missing something?
> 
> The listing:
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/louis-vuitton-emilie-wallet-18085906/
> 
> Your authentication request:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton.926508/page-602#post-30492479
> 
> Your pictures:
> https://www.yogile.com/mq9d640j#23l




Hi Been Burned,

Thank you for pointing that out. This is exactly why I was afraid about the many returns to Louis Vuitton and reached out here first before jumping to conclusions. The account I purchased the wallet from is not her only tradesy account. On her second account she has sold the same wallet 2x and another lv item between her new account and I am guessing her main account. As if she purchased the same thing as in whole sale. Judging by the receipt I saw on her listings. On her main account she has many lv items and other items for sale. HOWEVER, on the new account she did post the same 2 items she has for sale on her main account and the many other lv's she has sold.  She made it seem to me that she was new to tradesy via our first conversation when I asked her to please let me know when she was going to list more lv items. Which now thinking about it, she didn't and she listed more lv items on her main account. When I wrote her on her second account  she admitted she had two accounts. I am not sure what is going in at this point. As whateve pointed out that it would not make any sense to have multiple accounts. I am just hoping that she has these accounts for a good reason and she is not doing anything malicious =(


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not an LV expert and not commenting on authenticity - just thinking out loud.
> 
> 1. Based on your authentication request (link below), the listing shows that she bought the item on July 23 (a week ago) at Bloomingdales and paid $480 plus 8% tax for a total of $518.40.
> 2. Based on the tradesy link you posted, she sold it for $425 plus $6 shipping = $431
> 3. Without even taking tradesy fees into account, she lost $87.40
> 4. Tradesy fees = 9% which would cost her $38.79
> 5. Net loss = $126.19
> 
> Does it make sense that someone would buy an item, immediately put it for sale online and take a $126 loss?
> 
> Something doesn't seem right to me. Or am I missing something?
> 
> The listing:
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/louis-vuitton-emilie-wallet-18085906/
> 
> Your authentication request:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton.926508/page-602#post-30492479
> 
> Your pictures:
> https://www.yogile.com/mq9d640j#23l



*I'm going to take a few parts of your response and comment separately. (I'd love to see her other listings.) *



AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> On her second account she has sold the same wallet 2x and another lv item between her new account and I am guessing her main account.


Okay, so you say she's sold the same wallet now 3X? (Twice on the second account and once to you?) Did the other listings use the same pictures and same receipt? The receipt showed 3 items but only 1 $480 item.



AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> As if she purchased the same thing as in whole sale.


If she's buying her Louis Vuitton items "wholesale," she's buying and selling fakes. LV isn't wholesaled, isn't discounted, doesn't have outlets and isn't available anywhere except LV-owned boutiques.

And if I'm understanding what you're saying, she supposedly sold 3 of the same $518.40 wallet three times, each at $126 loss. There's NO WAY IN HELL she had 3 authentic LV wallets for which she paid over $1500 just a week ago and sold at an almost $400 loss. NO WAY!!

The math doesn't make sense and if it's too good to be true, it's not true.


----------



## paula3boys

wpbteacher8 said:


> So bummed... Ordered a Chanel Gst a few days ago and seller said they were waiting for shipping materials from Tradesy. Now today I get an email the sale is cancelled and the seller said she got more money for it on eBay. I don't think I'm going to go through that again. Bye Tradesy.



Report her!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hi! I'm new to this site and wasn't really sure how to make a post so instead replied here!
First of all, this will be a lengthy post.  Buckle up.

I've heard so many bad things about Tradesy, but oddly enough I've had quite the opposite feeling. For all of you who have NO IDEA what this site is, it's a platform where people like you and me can put our closet up for sell and reach a lot of people in the U.S. versus just selling on Craigslist/OfferUp in your home town.

Tradesy doesn't have a clue if what you are selling is authentic or not (unless someone reports you, but I do believe they have a way or monitoring recent posts to catch fakes), they just take 9% commission when you sell the item and if they find out what you sold is fake (by the buyer returning the item to them), they suspend your account, give you back your fake item and the buyer gets their money back. End of story.

Typically, once the item is delivered, the buyer has 4 days to initiate a return. After that 4 days and nothing is returned, your money is released to you. Then they take another 2.5% to transfer to your bank or PayPal. If you are selling genuine items and being honest and descriptive in your post, there should be no complaints!

Tradesy accepts ALL returns no matter what (but have to be within 4 days of delivery).

Buyer gets money back 100% only:
1. If seller sold a fake
2. If seller said it was brand new and it wasn't. If it had rips or tears that seller didn't mention.
3. Sizing is inaccurate, seller said it was a large when it was a small.
Basically, if seller wasn't honest in their post, Tradesy is on buyer's side.

If the buyer returns an item for no reason other than they personally have buyers remorse, then you, as a seller, keep your money and Tradesy will take the returned item and resell it on one of their platforms (Abbey, Strawberry Fields, Penny Lane, etc) and give the buyer a site credit. The seller keeps their money because their listing was honest.

I have been on Tradesy for 4-5 months. I am a seller/buyer. I have sold 15 items, ranging from $10 to $400. All went easy peasy. I was descriptive, I was honest, I shipped in 1-3 business days, I attached a security tag for everyone's best interest (buyer can't remove the tag until they are sure this is the item they want. The security tag must be attached in case of a return to prove that it was my item). I've made about $1,300 so far from things I would have just taken to goodwill!!

I have also bought 20 things, ranging from $30 - $615. I did have to return one item (it was $600 so I was nervous) for not being accurately described. It took a week to process the return and I ended up getting a *full refund*, not credit. Tradesy paid for my postage to return the item to them and also refunded me my shipping costs when I originally bought the item. I was really impressed.

I am currently going through another issue, not Tradesy's fault, but the postal service. I sold a dress to a buyer and she never received it. We checked the tracking # on USPS and it says it's in "transit" even though it was priority mail and should have been delivered 2 weeks ago. I did get paid from Tradesy though, so not sure what will happen next. I just hope the seller is able to get her money back at the very least and I hope that I can keep my money since USPS lost my item.

ADVICE to Buyers:
-Buy from someone who has sold at least 10 items.
-Ask questions! Ask when they will ship, how they will ship, etc. If seller is slow to respond then obviously they don't care too much and that only means they will take forever to ship!
-If they buyer doesn't have many photos or not clear ones, ask for more or _beware_!
-If seller has stock photos (selling purses that are recent and look like professional photos from the actual designer's site) BEWARE!
-Research your item, don't just buy it and hope it's authentic. If it looks fake or you aren't sure, don't buy it just because it sounds like a good deal.

ADVICE to Sellers:
1. Post CLEAR photos and post as many as you can!
2. Be DESCRIPTIVE.
3. List ALL flaws
4. If unsure of size, say "sizing is an estimate"
5. Attach a security tag with a serial number to item when selling
6. Ship 1-3 days of purchase!! Pack your item with a Thank You note and make sure item is wrapped in bubble wrap and stuffing to keep it nice. Treat your buyers the way you want to be treated!
7. Communicate and be friendly with buyer. Tell them thank you and when you will ship. Keep them updated!!

It's common sense. There are good buyers and good sellers out there. Do research. Ask questions and if it sounds too good to be true, I'd listen to your gut.

If you are buying a high end luxury item, do your research on the item. Does it look fake? Is the date code authentic? Know your item before you buy it!! There are many sites that show you how to tell a fake from an authentic one.

Put your thinking caps on!! I personally love this site and it's so much easier than anything I've tried. They only take 9% commission and a 2.5% transfer fee to your bank. That's a deal!!

Regarding shipping and many rumors that Tradesy charges the seller, that isn't true. The buyer pays for shipping and the buyer can ask the seller to adjust rates. I just bought two Rebecca Minkoff purses from the same seller and she combined both purses into one listing, shipped them together, and I only paid one shipping fee. The seller is who determines what to ship for. They choose whether to include shipping (no expense to buyer), print off a shipping label (buyer pays $8.50), or use a free shipping kit (buyer pays $14-35) while Tradesy sends seller a box, bag and shipping label to send out. Seller doesn't spend a dime on shipping if they don't want too, the buyer does. I've NEVER been charged for shipping an item I've sold!

My experience with shipping kits is that they sometimes take longer than 2 days to get to you. I'm the type that wants my buyer to get their purse fast so I can get paid fast! I usually just do my own shipping or use a free printable label if I have the supplies on hand.

I've come a pro at this site and know a lot about it. x


----------



## ccbaggirl89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this site and wasn't really sure how to make a post so instead replied here!
> First of all, this will be a lengthy post.  Buckle up.
> 
> I've heard so many bad things about Tradesy, but oddly enough I've had quite the opposite feeling. For all of you who have NO IDEA what this site is, it's a platform where people like you and me can put our closet up for sell and reach a lot of people in the U.S. versus just selling on Craigslist/OfferUp in your home town.
> 
> Tradesy doesn't have a clue if what you are selling is authentic or not (unless someone reports you, but I do believe they have a way or monitoring recent posts to catch fakes), they just take 9% commission when you sell the item and if they find out what you sold is fake (by the buyer returning the item to them), they suspend your account, give you back your fake item and the buyer gets their money back. End of story.
> 
> Typically, once the item is delivered, the buyer has 4 days to initiate a return. After that 4 days and nothing is returned, your money is released to you. Then they take another 2.5% to transfer to your bank or PayPal. If you are selling genuine items and being honest and descriptive in your post, there should be no complaints!
> 
> Tradesy accepts ALL returns no matter what (but have to be within 4 days of delivery).
> 
> Buyer gets money back 100% only:
> 1. If seller sold a fake
> 2. If seller said it was brand new and it wasn't. If it had rips or tears that seller didn't mention.
> 3. Sizing is inaccurate, seller said it was a large when it was a small.
> Basically, if seller wasn't honest in their post, Tradesy is on buyer's side.
> 
> If the buyer returns an item for no reason other than they personally have buyers remorse, then you, as a seller, keep your money and Tradesy will take the returned item and resell it on one of their platforms (Abbey, Strawberry Fields, Penny Lane, etc) and give the buyer a site credit. The seller keeps their money because their listing was honest.
> 
> I have been on Tradesy for 4-5 months. I am a seller/buyer. I have sold 15 items, ranging from $10 to $400. All went easy peasy. I was descriptive, I was honest, I shipped in 1-3 business days, I attached a security tag for everyone's best interest (buyer can't remove the tag until they are sure this is the item they want. The security tag must be attached in case of a return to prove that it was my item). I've made about $1,300 so far from things I would have just taken to goodwill!!
> 
> I have also bought 20 things, ranging from $30 - $615. I did have to return one item (it was $600 so I was nervous) for not being accurately described. It took a week to process the return and I ended up getting a *full refund*, not credit. Tradesy paid for my postage to return the item to them and also refunded me my shipping costs when I originally bought the item. I was really impressed.
> 
> I am currently going through another issue, not Tradesy's fault, but the postal service. I sold a dress to a buyer and she never received it. We checked the tracking # on USPS and it says it's in "transit" even though it was priority mail and should have been delivered 2 weeks ago. I did get paid from Tradesy though, so not sure what will happen next. I just hope the seller is able to get her money back at the very least and I hope that I can keep my money since USPS lost my item.
> 
> ADVICE to Buyers:
> -Buy from someone who has sold at least 10 items.
> -Ask questions! Ask when they will ship, how they will ship, etc. If seller is slow to respond then obviously they don't care too much and that only means they will take forever to ship!
> -If they buyer doesn't have many photos or not clear ones, ask for more or _beware_!
> -If seller has stock photos (selling purses that are recent and look like professional photos from the actual designer's site) BEWARE!
> -Research your item, don't just buy it and hope it's authentic. If it looks fake or you aren't sure, don't buy it just because it sounds like a good deal.
> 
> ADVICE to Sellers:
> 1. Post CLEAR photos and post as many as you can!
> 2. Be DESCRIPTIVE.
> 3. List ALL flaws
> 4. If unsure of size, say "sizing is an estimate"
> 5. Attach a security tag with a serial number to item when selling
> 6. Ship 1-3 days of purchase!! Pack your item with a Thank You note and make sure item is wrapped in bubble wrap and stuffing to keep it nice. Treat your buyers the way you want to be treated!
> 7. Communicate and be friendly with buyer. Tell them thank you and when you will ship. Keep them updated!!
> 
> It's common sense. There are good buyers and good sellers out there. Do research. Ask questions and if it sounds too good to be true, I'd listen to your gut.
> 
> If you are buying a high end luxury item, do your research on the item. Does it look fake? Is the date code authentic? Know your item before you buy it!! There are many sites that show you how to tell a fake from an authentic one.
> 
> Put your thinking caps on!! I personally love this site and it's so much easier than anything I've tried. They only take 9% commission and a 2.5% transfer fee to your bank. That's a deal!!
> 
> Regarding shipping and many rumors that Tradesy charges the seller, that isn't true. The buyer pays for shipping and the buyer can ask the seller to adjust rates. I just bought two Rebecca Minkoff purses from the same seller and she combined both purses into one listing, shipped them together, and I only paid one shipping fee. The seller is who determines what to ship for. They choose whether to include shipping (no expense to buyer), print off a shipping label (buyer pays $8.50), or use a free shipping kit (buyer pays $14-35) while Tradesy sends seller a box, bag and shipping label to send out. Seller doesn't spend a dime on shipping if they don't want too, the buyer does. I've NEVER been charged for shipping an item I've sold!
> 
> My experience with shipping kits is that they sometimes take longer than 2 days to get to you. I'm the type that wants my buyer to get their purse fast so I can get paid fast! I usually just do my own shipping or use a free printable label if I have the supplies on hand.
> 
> I've come a pro at this site and know a lot about it. Please feel free to ask questions or if you want, check out my closet. It's alwayscoffee.
> 
> Love,
> AlwaysCoffee



you work for tradesy ... it seems like a super weird first post, lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

so i just got the email about flexible pricing... has anyone tried this feature yet? or will you? i only sell high end luxury bags and i'm not sure if this is a good idea or not. if people see the price continue to drop each week, won't they just wait instead of buying right away? fashionphile does the 10% drop every X days and people seem to buy when it hits the 30% mark... which means a long wait for a sale and not a quick(er) one.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you work for tradesy ... it seems like a super weird first post, lol


haha. I know. I swear I don't!! I'm a normal girl who works in a billing office in sunny Arizona! haha I just love buying and selling purses. I mean, if I worked for Tradesy, wouldn't I be selling 1,000 designer items? 

I wanted to post on here because I always lurked this topic for awhile and when I was thinking about coming to Tradesy, I couldn't find any good reviews about it. Actually, I couldn't find much information about it at all! I had to kind of learn on my own the in's and the out's. 

At best, I hope I can reach out to someone when they are looking for answers or just searching for an honest review.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so i just got the email about flexible pricing... has anyone tried this feature yet? or will you? i only sell high end luxury bags and i'm not sure if this is a good idea or not. if people see the price continue to drop each week, won't they just wait instead of buying right away? fashionphile does the 10% drop every X days and people seem to buy when it hits the 30% mark... which means a long wait for a sale and not a quick(er) one.



I had that feature on some of my items. But I found myself going back to the fixed prices and readjusting to my original offer. I feel like patience is a virtue and when the right someone is looking for an item and comes across it, they are going to buy it! I don't want to risk my chance of lowering it when I could've just waited a little longer. Ya know?


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone ever had a buyer try to get a lower price on a new with tag item by saying it's pre-owned because it wasn't purchased from the manufacturer? *facepalm*


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this site and wasn't really sure how to make a post so instead replied here!
> First of all, this will be a lengthy post.  Buckle up.
> 
> I've heard so many bad things about Tradesy, but oddly enough I've had quite the opposite feeling. For all of you who have NO IDEA what this site is, it's a platform where people like you and me can put our closet up for sell and reach a lot of people in the U.S. versus just selling on Craigslist/OfferUp in your home town.
> 
> Tradesy doesn't have a clue if what you are selling is authentic or not (unless someone reports you, but I do believe they have a way or monitoring recent posts to catch fakes), they just take 9% commission when you sell the item and if they find out what you sold is fake (by the buyer returning the item to them), they suspend your account, give you back your fake item and the buyer gets their money back. End of story.
> 
> Typically, once the item is delivered, the buyer has 4 days to initiate a return. After that 4 days and nothing is returned, your money is released to you. Then they take another 2.5% to transfer to your bank or PayPal. If you are selling genuine items and being honest and descriptive in your post, there should be no complaints!
> 
> Tradesy accepts ALL returns no matter what (but have to be within 4 days of delivery).
> 
> Buyer gets money back 100% only:
> 1. If seller sold a fake
> 2. If seller said it was brand new and it wasn't. If it had rips or tears that seller didn't mention.
> 3. Sizing is inaccurate, seller said it was a large when it was a small.
> Basically, if seller wasn't honest in their post, Tradesy is on buyer's side.
> 
> If the buyer returns an item for no reason other than they personally have buyers remorse, then you, as a seller, keep your money and Tradesy will take the returned item and resell it on one of their platforms (Abbey, Strawberry Fields, Penny Lane, etc) and give the buyer a site credit. The seller keeps their money because their listing was honest.
> 
> I have been on Tradesy for 4-5 months. I am a seller/buyer. I have sold 15 items, ranging from $10 to $400. All went easy peasy. I was descriptive, I was honest, I shipped in 1-3 business days, I attached a security tag for everyone's best interest (buyer can't remove the tag until they are sure this is the item they want. The security tag must be attached in case of a return to prove that it was my item). I've made about $1,300 so far from things I would have just taken to goodwill!!
> 
> I have also bought 20 things, ranging from $30 - $615. I did have to return one item (it was $600 so I was nervous) for not being accurately described. It took a week to process the return and I ended up getting a *full refund*, not credit. Tradesy paid for my postage to return the item to them and also refunded me my shipping costs when I originally bought the item. I was really impressed.
> 
> I am currently going through another issue, not Tradesy's fault, but the postal service. I sold a dress to a buyer and she never received it. We checked the tracking # on USPS and it says it's in "transit" even though it was priority mail and should have been delivered 2 weeks ago. I did get paid from Tradesy though, so not sure what will happen next. I just hope the seller is able to get her money back at the very least and I hope that I can keep my money since USPS lost my item.
> 
> ADVICE to Buyers:
> -Buy from someone who has sold at least 10 items.
> -Ask questions! Ask when they will ship, how they will ship, etc. If seller is slow to respond then obviously they don't care too much and that only means they will take forever to ship!
> -If they buyer doesn't have many photos or not clear ones, ask for more or _beware_!
> -If seller has stock photos (selling purses that are recent and look like professional photos from the actual designer's site) BEWARE!
> -Research your item, don't just buy it and hope it's authentic. If it looks fake or you aren't sure, don't buy it just because it sounds like a good deal.
> 
> ADVICE to Sellers:
> 1. Post CLEAR photos and post as many as you can!
> 2. Be DESCRIPTIVE.
> 3. List ALL flaws
> 4. If unsure of size, say "sizing is an estimate"
> 5. Attach a security tag with a serial number to item when selling
> 6. Ship 1-3 days of purchase!! Pack your item with a Thank You note and make sure item is wrapped in bubble wrap and stuffing to keep it nice. Treat your buyers the way you want to be treated!
> 7. Communicate and be friendly with buyer. Tell them thank you and when you will ship. Keep them updated!!
> 
> It's common sense. There are good buyers and good sellers out there. Do research. Ask questions and if it sounds too good to be true, I'd listen to your gut.
> 
> If you are buying a high end luxury item, do your research on the item. Does it look fake? Is the date code authentic? Know your item before you buy it!! There are many sites that show you how to tell a fake from an authentic one.
> 
> Put your thinking caps on!! I personally love this site and it's so much easier than anything I've tried. They only take 9% commission and a 2.5% transfer fee to your bank. That's a deal!!
> 
> Regarding shipping and many rumors that Tradesy charges the seller, that isn't true. The buyer pays for shipping and the buyer can ask the seller to adjust rates. I just bought two Rebecca Minkoff purses from the same seller and she combined both purses into one listing, shipped them together, and I only paid one shipping fee. The seller is who determines what to ship for. They choose whether to include shipping (no expense to buyer), print off a shipping label (buyer pays $8.50), or use a free shipping kit (buyer pays $14-35) while Tradesy sends seller a box, bag and shipping label to send out. Seller doesn't spend a dime on shipping if they don't want too, the buyer does. I've NEVER been charged for shipping an item I've sold!
> 
> My experience with shipping kits is that they sometimes take longer than 2 days to get to you. I'm the type that wants my buyer to get their purse fast so I can get paid fast! I usually just do my own shipping or use a free printable label if I have the supplies on hand.
> 
> I've come a pro at this site and know a lot about it. Please feel free to ask questions or if you want, check out my closet. It's alwayscoffee.
> 
> Love,
> AlwaysCoffee


Most of us already know everything you've said. If you had read this thread from the beginning, you'll see that many of us have more experience with Tradesy than you, and most of us like Tradesy, which is why we are still active on this thread. 

As far as your package that didn't get delivered, if you are concerned, you should contact the buyer and ask if she received it. Then call Tradesy and tell them what happened. Since you already have your money, if the buyer had a problem, she had probably already contacted Tradesy. I've had this happen to me twice as a seller. The first time the package was never found; the buyer was refunded and I got paid; Tradesy ate the cost. The second time Tradesy was having issues with their site so the tracking number that was showing on my sales page wasn't the tracking number that was on  the package. After I called, the phone rep changed the tracking number in the system to match the package and my money was released.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Most of us already know everything you've said. If you had read this thread from the beginning, you'll see that many of us have more experience with Tradesy than you, and most of us like Tradesy, which is why we are still active on this thread.
> 
> As far as your package that didn't get delivered, if you are concerned, you should contact the buyer and ask if she received it. Then call Tradesy and tell them what happened. Since you already have your money, if the buyer had a problem, she had probably already contacted Tradesy. I've had this happen to me twice as a seller. The first time the package was never found; the buyer was refunded and I got paid; Tradesy ate the cost. The second time Tradesy was having issues with their site so the tracking number that was showing on my sales page wasn't the tracking number that was on  the package. After I called, the phone rep changed the tracking number in the system to match the package and my money was released.



I'm glad to come across another Tradesy admirer in that case! 

Maybe I haven't read the whole 328 pages on here because, well, that seems draining. BUT in the search engine on Google, the first thing that popped up was a negative review from this site. Which is what originally bought me here.

I have every right to add my own experience and sum it all up in one post, don't I? Just as you have and others have extended their own personal experiences.  I'd assume this thread would be closed if comments/reviews were prohibited. What's another good review about Tradesy going to hurt, it promotes more business for us sellers! Keeps the website up and running! A lot of people hate Tradesy because they lack the information.

Thanks for the tip about the lost item. That is good to know!! I did contact the buyer and she told me she never received it and I referred her to Tradesy. It's nice to know I would still get to keep my money, I was worried about that one! Also good to know that she gets her money back! 

I just bought a gorgeous Gucci Hobo bag of the site and I can't wait till it gets here! :-o


----------



## Joyjoy7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you work for tradesy ... it seems like a super weird first post, lol



+1[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## yai

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I'm glad to come across another Tradesy admirer in that case!
> 
> Maybe I haven't read the whole 328 pages on here because, well, that seems draining. BUT in the search engine on Google, the first thing that popped up was a negative review from this site. Which is what originally bought me here.
> 
> I just bought a gorgeous Gucci Hobo bag of the site and I can't wait till it gets here! :-o



 Hello alwayscoffee. I was very happy to read your post! Just like you, I like reading this thread, but you are right, there is a lot of cons about Tradesy. I use Tradesy a lot and I have never had any problem with it (knock on wood!). I communicate with buyers promptly and I make sure I detail everything I am selling. I only sell on the site - and it has been fantastic! I am not a reseller at all, but I do find that some things do not work for me and it is a great way to get rid of them and get something in return. I have sold things from my Valentino rockstud flats (which hurt like crazy) to a 10 year old Louis Vuitton bag in great condition that I just wasn't using anymore! The most expensive item I sold was my one year old Hermes Kelly bag for about $10,000 - and I was so nervous during the entire transaction! Like you, I attached a security tag and said the bag must be returned with the tag. I didn't need to worry because the buyer had it authenticated, loved it and she kept thanking me! I would have had to sell it to fashionphile for way lower! 
I use their shipping labels for cheaper or smaller items and thankfully, I have had no problems yet. I did have an issue once where UPS failed to update the delivery status, but I checked with the buyer and when she confirmed she received it, I informed Tradesy. They must have checked with her because they released my funds promptly. All in all, I find it to be a great site for my needs!


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this site and wasn't really sure how to make a post so instead replied here!
> First of all, this will be a lengthy post.  Buckle up.
> 
> I've heard so many bad things about Tradesy, but oddly enough I've had quite the opposite feeling. For all of you who have NO IDEA what this site is, it's a platform where people like you and me can put our closet up for sell and reach a lot of people in the U.S. versus just selling on Craigslist/OfferUp in your home town.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> you work for tradesy ... it seems like a super weird first post, lol





Joyjoy7 said:


> +1[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I had the same thought. And she wouldn't be the first Tradesy cheerleader who has tried to hide her affiliation by listing a few cons along with the accolades! (The others aren't members here any more!)

At least on ebay, employees are required to disclose their affiliation before buying (if they're shopping) and in their listings (when selling).


----------



## Nikki_

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this site and wasn't really sure how to make a post so instead replied here!
> First of all, this will be a lengthy post.  Buckle up.
> 
> I've heard so many bad things about Tradesy, but oddly enough I've had quite the opposite feeling. For all of you who have NO IDEA what this site is, it's a platform where people like you and me can put our closet up for sell and reach a lot of people in the U.S. versus just selling on Craigslist/OfferUp in your home town.
> 
> Tradesy doesn't have a clue if what you are selling is authentic or not (unless someone reports you, but I do believe they have a way or monitoring recent posts to catch fakes), they just take 9% commission when you sell the item and if they find out what you sold is fake (by the buyer returning the item to them), they suspend your account, give you back your fake item and the buyer gets their money back. End of story.
> 
> Typically, once the item is delivered, the buyer has 4 days to initiate a return. After that 4 days and nothing is returned, your money is released to you. Then they take another 2.5% to transfer to your bank or PayPal. If you are selling genuine items and being honest and descriptive in your post, there should be no complaints!
> 
> Tradesy accepts ALL returns no matter what (but have to be within 4 days of delivery).
> 
> Buyer gets money back 100% only:
> 1. If seller sold a fake
> 2. If seller said it was brand new and it wasn't. If it had rips or tears that seller didn't mention.
> 3. Sizing is inaccurate, seller said it was a large when it was a small.
> Basically, if seller wasn't honest in their post, Tradesy is on buyer's side.
> 
> If the buyer returns an item for no reason other than they personally have buyers remorse, then you, as a seller, keep your money and Tradesy will take the returned item and resell it on one of their platforms (Abbey, Strawberry Fields, Penny Lane, etc) and give the buyer a site credit. The seller keeps their money because their listing was honest.
> 
> I have been on Tradesy for 4-5 months. I am a seller/buyer. I have sold 15 items, ranging from $10 to $400. All went easy peasy. I was descriptive, I was honest, I shipped in 1-3 business days, I attached a security tag for everyone's best interest (buyer can't remove the tag until they are sure this is the item they want. The security tag must be attached in case of a return to prove that it was my item). I've made about $1,300 so far from things I would have just taken to goodwill!!
> 
> I have also bought 20 things, ranging from $30 - $615. I did have to return one item (it was $600 so I was nervous) for not being accurately described. It took a week to process the return and I ended up getting a *full refund*, not credit. Tradesy paid for my postage to return the item to them and also refunded me my shipping costs when I originally bought the item. I was really impressed.
> 
> I am currently going through another issue, not Tradesy's fault, but the postal service. I sold a dress to a buyer and she never received it. We checked the tracking # on USPS and it says it's in "transit" even though it was priority mail and should have been delivered 2 weeks ago. I did get paid from Tradesy though, so not sure what will happen next. I just hope the seller is able to get her money back at the very least and I hope that I can keep my money since USPS lost my item.
> 
> ADVICE to Buyers:
> -Buy from someone who has sold at least 10 items.
> -Ask questions! Ask when they will ship, how they will ship, etc. If seller is slow to respond then obviously they don't care too much and that only means they will take forever to ship!
> -If they buyer doesn't have many photos or not clear ones, ask for more or _beware_!
> -If seller has stock photos (selling purses that are recent and look like professional photos from the actual designer's site) BEWARE!
> -Research your item, don't just buy it and hope it's authentic. If it looks fake or you aren't sure, don't buy it just because it sounds like a good deal.
> 
> ADVICE to Sellers:
> 1. Post CLEAR photos and post as many as you can!
> 2. Be DESCRIPTIVE.
> 3. List ALL flaws
> 4. If unsure of size, say "sizing is an estimate"
> 5. Attach a security tag with a serial number to item when selling
> 6. Ship 1-3 days of purchase!! Pack your item with a Thank You note and make sure item is wrapped in bubble wrap and stuffing to keep it nice. Treat your buyers the way you want to be treated!
> 7. Communicate and be friendly with buyer. Tell them thank you and when you will ship. Keep them updated!!
> 
> It's common sense. There are good buyers and good sellers out there. Do research. Ask questions and if it sounds too good to be true, I'd listen to your gut.
> 
> If you are buying a high end luxury item, do your research on the item. Does it look fake? Is the date code authentic? Know your item before you buy it!! There are many sites that show you how to tell a fake from an authentic one.
> 
> Put your thinking caps on!! I personally love this site and it's so much easier than anything I've tried. They only take 9% commission and a 2.5% transfer fee to your bank. That's a deal!!
> 
> Regarding shipping and many rumors that Tradesy charges the seller, that isn't true. The buyer pays for shipping and the buyer can ask the seller to adjust rates. I just bought two Rebecca Minkoff purses from the same seller and she combined both purses into one listing, shipped them together, and I only paid one shipping fee. The seller is who determines what to ship for. They choose whether to include shipping (no expense to buyer), print off a shipping label (buyer pays $8.50), or use a free shipping kit (buyer pays $14-35) while Tradesy sends seller a box, bag and shipping label to send out. Seller doesn't spend a dime on shipping if they don't want too, the buyer does. I've NEVER been charged for shipping an item I've sold!
> 
> My experience with shipping kits is that they sometimes take longer than 2 days to get to you. I'm the type that wants my buyer to get their purse fast so I can get paid fast! I usually just do my own shipping or use a free printable label if I have the supplies on hand.
> 
> I've come a pro at this site and know a lot about it. Please feel free to ask questions or if you want, check out my closet. It's alwayscoffee.
> 
> Love,
> AlwaysCoffee



Part of the sales team from Tradesy,  I presume?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Nikki_ said:


> Part of the sales team from Tradesy,  I presume?


Too funny!  To me, this thread as a whole is positive towards Tradesy.  Usually someone will be disappointed with a business.  It does not matter if they love or hate the company.  Everything can't be peaches and cream.  I love this thread because we can all talk about our experiences and encourage one another.  Where else can we talk about it with people that care?


----------



## aga5

Overall I was very hesitant to try Tardesy.  I loved shop-hers because the items were shipped to them first, although the compared to Tradesy the fee was steeper at 18%, but still better than most consignments.  I had a scary first transaction, but honestly so far smooth sailing knock on wood.  I have had 22 transaction totaling over $7k.  Sometimes I only wish there was more activity, some items I list sell waitin a day others have been there from the start.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Whether you think I am affiliated with Tradesy or not is your own prerogative! I don't have anything to prove or hide. It's kinda funny to me at the very least.

I will continue to post on here and I honestly didn't know Tradesy employees did that? I wrote the exact same review on Yelp as I did here. It's clear I don't have anything to do with Tradesy since I live in ARIZONA. Aren't their headquarters in California?  Anyways...

I'm all about reviews. Word of mouth is what keeps a business thriving. I felt since Tradesy has a ton of bad reviews, not only on this forum, but on several other sites, I should give them props since I have had a pleasant experience with them.

I listed my closet to kinda prove that I am not affiliated with Tradesy. I guess that didn't do much. 

Either way, I wanted to share my experience and I'm glad I reached someone and someone enjoyed my review! That's all that matters to me.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I do have a question for those who are more experienced with Tradesy.

I saw a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 bag up for sale and in great condition, it was listed at $300 and I immediately reserved it and was entering my credit card information and then when I hit submit, it took me back to the post and said it was already sold! BUT I reserved it and we all know we get 5 minutes to check out. I feel like Tradesy has people that watch for these good deals and kick out any other buyer so they can get the deal instead.

Here is the listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-satchel-brown-17817811/?tref=closet

I even wrote the seller and told her I would buy it for $350. She was like "okay!" and relisted the item (it literally was just a sideways picture of the purse and just one picture) and in seconds it was sold again. The other original listing disappeared with all the good pictures. I wrote the seller and she said it was one of Tradesy accounts that bought it. Which kinda ticked me off. Tradesy buys these good deals and resells them for more. It's almost impossible to get a steal on there if that's the case! 

I always look in the recently listed purses because sometimes you'll catch a really good deal that just was posted. This was one of them. 

What do you think? Is that true?


----------



## lallybelle

I have 3 things listed. I was looking just now to see when the money would be clear for another sale I made last week and when I looked at my listings there were only 2 of my items. One of them was missing. I was able to go to the listing through a message I had received on the item. The item says it's sold. I have no notifications from Tradesy and it is not under my sales. I don't know what the heck is up with that.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

yai said:


> I did have an issue once where UPS failed to update the delivery status, but I checked with the buyer and when she confirmed she received it, I informed Tradesy. They must have checked with her because they released my funds promptly. All in all, I find it to be a great site for my needs!



That's what makes me feel sketchy about my recent problem is where the buyer said she never got the dress I mailed and USPS says it is still in "transit". She didn't tell me till 2 weeks later! Why didn't she tell me sooner? If it takes more than 5 days to get something I bought, I would say something immediately! Especially since it was priority mail. Right?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

lallybelle said:


> I have 3 things listed. I was looking just now to see when the money would be clear for another sale I made last week and when I looked at my listings there were only 2 of my items. One of them was missing. I was able to go to the listing through a message I had received on the item. The item says it's sold. I have no notifications from Tradesy and it is not under my sales. I don't know what the heck is up with that.



That's funny you mention that. This just happened to me this morning. It says I sold my Coach wallet and I didn't. I don't have a notification to "confirm" the sale and it's not listed in pending sales. I would notify Tradesy, I think they must've had a glitch.


----------



## NANI1972

lallybelle said:


> I have 3 things listed. I was looking just now to see when the money would be clear for another sale I made last week and when I looked at my listings there were only 2 of my items. One of them was missing. I was able to go to the listing through a message I had received on the item. The item says it's sold. I have no notifications from Tradesy and it is not under my sales. I don't know what the heck is up with that.



Sometimes it can take up to 24 to 48 hours for Tradesy to confirm that the purchase is legitimate, meaning they check the buyer's information etc.


----------



## lallybelle

alwayscoffee89 said:


> That's funny you mention that. This just happened to me this morning. It says I sold my Coach wallet and I didn't. I don't have a notification to "confirm" the sale and it's not listed in pending sales. I would notify Tradesy, I think they must've had a glitch.



Thanks. I will check with them later if nothing changes.



NANI1972 said:


> Sometimes it can take up to 24 to 48 hours for Tradesy to confirm that the purchase is legitimate, meaning they check the buyer's information etc.



Oh I see. Maybe it's that. Thanks, I'll wait a bit and see if anything changes.


----------



## EGBDF

An update for my sale to a Canadian address using Global shipping.  (I used Tradesy's label which had the shipping address to KY)
The package arrived at the shipper yesterday, and it's not marked as 'delivered' in my account, so I guess I will have to wait until it gets to the final destination for it to be marked as delivered. Also, if you use tradesy's label, the original USPS tracking number is replaced by a new one. I did have a copy of the USPS tracking so I could still track through USPS.
I don't mind shipping to Canada, but with the delayed payout I wish we could opt out of these if desired. Also, what happens at the forwarder? Do they literally forward the package, or do they re-package?


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I listed my closet to kinda prove that I am not affiliated with Tradesy. I guess that didn't do much.


Just so you know, that's not allowed. (It's considered advertising. Imagine if every seller on every platform posted their selling IDs.)


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> Just so you know, that's not allowed. (It's considered advertising. Imagine if every seller on every platform posted their selling IDs.)



Oh. That makes sense! My bad. Looks like someone edited my post and erased it, so it's fixed! Although if someone on here is saying they are selling a purse on Tradesy that I want, I can't ask them for their seller ID? How does that work? Kind of a bummer to me.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hi Girls,

For those that are sellers on Tradesy, do you ever include a "Thank You" note or a little gift with each purchase?

I went to TJ MAX and got these cute little Thank You cards to include with each purchase. For more expensive items ($100 or more) I was thinking about adding a little gift. Not sure what yet, or just a little token of some sort to say Thank You. What do you think? Do any of you do that?

I have received messages from buyers that it was super sweet to add the note, so that makes me feel that I'm doing it right! Also from purchases I've made outside of Tradesy, I think it's super special when a company includes a surprise in the shipment. 

(please let me know if I'm posting in the correct thread for this. I don't even know how to start a thread on here...)


----------



## aga5

Have any of you ladies taken down a posted item that has been for sale for a while, retaken new pics and relisted it, to see if it can benefit from "newly listed" traffic? I have an LV bag that hS some likes, but even when I did a search for the same type of bag it seems to get lost in the sea of 2,000 other listings.  Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## whateve

aga5 said:


> Have any of you ladies taken down a posted item that has been for sale for a while, retaken new pics and relisted it, to see if it can benefit from "newly listed" traffic? I have an LV bag that hS some likes, but even when I did a search for the same type of bag it seems to get lost in the sea of 2,000 other listings.  Any thoughts appreciated


Yes, I've done this. I don't know if it helps. I believe most of my buyers don't come from a search on Tradesy but from Google. I think a lot depends on how good your cleaned picture looks. The other day I sold something I had put up a really long time ago, and I had never edited it. You might just try rearranging your pictures, changing your title, and your keywords.


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Oh. That makes sense! My bad. Looks like someone edited my post and erased it, so it's fixed! Although if someone on here is saying they are selling a purse on Tradesy that I want, I can't ask them for their seller ID? How does that work? Kind of a bummer to me.


Buying and selling is not allowed on the purse forum.


----------



## calflu

nicole0612 said:


> Ugh, someone bought a Boy bag from me a couple of weeks ago and kept hounding me to lower the price. I was already selling it super low, and there was a promo code available at the time, so I told her that I would lower by $50 as a nice gesture, but no lower. Now I see that she is selling it (with photos that do not show any of the wear - minor wear, but still, there were a few scuffs on the edges that should be shown!) for $550 more than I sold it to her. No big deal about her reselling it for more money, that's just good business on her side, but I am SO glad that I did not reduce my price to $2100 like she requested, then $2200 which was her next request...
> It is a good reminder to me that I should not reduce prices to the point where I would be annoyed when they are resold for more. As long as I get close to my asking price, then they can do whatever they want



I've found some buyers are really nosy particularly the ones that have sold a lot of items on Tradesy. They'd love to hassle for super low prices yet they list their items at outrageous prices. And I've always thought this is why! Resell for profit! 

One of my Chanel items was bought and sold by another pro-seller and she tried to recoup the amount (she bought it after lots of negotiations but I didn't give in on price...I love the bag so I would keep it if I can't sell). It took her several months as she wouldn't give up any dime on pricing. 

Another one recently messaged me several times asking if I'd sell lower while her worn Chanel wallet was sold over $1000! (Who bought it!!?? That was more than gently used!!) and she kept telling me my item wasn't even in the color she wants (even if I sell you for $1 the color won't change!)


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> For those that are sellers on Tradesy, do you ever include a "Thank You" note or a little gift with each purchase?
> 
> I went to TJ MAX and got these cute little Thank You cards to include with each purchase. For more expensive items ($100 or more) I was thinking about adding a little gift. Not sure what yet, or just a little token of some sort to say Thank You. What do you think? Do any of you do that?
> 
> I have received messages from buyers that it was super sweet to add the note, so that makes me feel that I'm doing it right! Also from purchases I've made outside of Tradesy, I think it's super special when a company includes a surprise in the shipment.
> 
> (please let me know if I'm posting in the correct thread for this. I don't even know how to start a thread on here...)


I don't include a gift because  I like to keep it simple, and I like Tradesy because it feels simpler to sell there than eBay. For me, anyways. I know the buyers do give some feedback to Tradesy after a transaction, but it's not like ebay's feedback system!


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Oh. That makes sense! My bad. Looks like someone edited my post and erased it, so it's fixed! Although if someone on here is saying they are selling a purse on Tradesy that I want, I can't ask them for their seller ID? How does that work? Kind of a bummer to me.


Nope. The TPF PTB disallow selling and solicitation. 

Since the new revamped forum was implemented, I'm not able to find the list of rules but here are some posts which state the rule:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ell-a-charlotte-olympia.919775/#post-29094115

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...post-violated-tpf-rules.887096/#post-27682810


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> For those that are sellers on Tradesy, do you ever include a "Thank You" note or a little gift with each purchase?


I include a hand-written thank you note with every sale on every site. I also find that buyers appreciate it and often comment about it in the feedback. 

I recently picked up a bunch of sample cologne/perfume items intending to include them as a gift with purchases. (The price was so inexpensive that I figured it would be a nice touch that didn't cost much.) But since getting them, I'm afraid to include them for fear that someone with "scent sensitivity" will get one and end up with an asthma attack.

Since we're on the subject, have those who do that had feedback on whether it's a good idea?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Nope. The TPF PTB disallow selling and solicitation.
> 
> Since the new revamped forum was implemented, I'm not able to find the list of rules but here are some posts which state the rule:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ell-a-charlotte-olympia.919775/#post-29094115
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...post-violated-tpf-rules.887096/#post-27682810


I couldn't find the rules either! 


BeenBurned said:


> I include a hand-written thank you note with every sale on every site. I also find that buyers appreciate it and often comment about it in the feedback.
> 
> I recently picked up a bunch of sample cologne/perfume items intending to include them as a gift with purchases. (The price was so inexpensive that I figured it would be a nice touch that didn't cost much.) But since getting them, I'm afraid to include them for fear that someone with "scent sensitivity" will get one and end up with an asthma attack.
> 
> Since we're on the subject, have those who do that had feedback on whether it's a good idea?


I would be afraid to include them. What if they break? I've gotten some free gifts with purchase. They haven't made me feel warm and fuzzy towards my seller as they are kind of odd. I got some really cheap earrings I would never wear. Once a seller included a coin purse that matched the purse. That was a good gift. I think if you include a gift, it should be something related to the purchase, like maybe a purse hook with a purse, a bookmark with a book. But I really think a nice note is enough. No matter what I do, I rarely get repeat customers. When I do, it is only in a short period of time. After time passes, they don't remember who they purchased from unless you are one of those huge sellers. I don't have enough inventory to keep people coming back.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> I include a hand-written thank you note with every sale on every site. I also find that buyers appreciate it and often comment about it in the feedback.
> 
> I recently picked up a bunch of sample cologne/perfume items intending to include them as a gift with purchases. (The price was so inexpensive that I figured it would be a nice touch that didn't cost much.) But since getting them, I'm afraid to include them for fear that someone with "scent sensitivity" will get one and end up with an asthma attack.
> 
> Since we're on the subject, have those who do that had feedback on whether it's a good idea?



I wouldn't do perfume either! Only because someone might be allergic and perfume smells different to everyone. So what you may like, someone else might not. Albeit, it's a sweet gesture. 

I just made these cute little thank you cards to go with my packages. greetingsisland.com It's fun and you can customize them. I was thinking about going to hobby lobby later and getting some string or ribbons to gift wrap the item with cute tissue wrapping. Kinda like how Kate Spade/Coach packages their items. It's so fun and cute to open! I personally love it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> For those that are sellers on Tradesy, do you ever include a "Thank You" note or a little gift with each purchase?
> 
> I went to TJ MAX and got these cute little Thank You cards to include with each purchase. For more expensive items ($100 or more) I was thinking about adding a little gift. Not sure what yet, or just a little token of some sort to say Thank You. What do you think? Do any of you do that?
> 
> I have received messages from buyers that it was super sweet to add the note, so that makes me feel that I'm doing it right! Also from purchases I've made outside of Tradesy, I think it's super special when a company includes a surprise in the shipment.
> 
> (please let me know if I'm posting in the correct thread for this. I don't even know how to start a thread on here...)



I did add little gifts, post cards, and still do include a nice fortune cookie. but you know what? nobody ever noticed it or wrote me something like thank you for a lovely gift or whatever. After hundreds of sales. so I think I will not do it anymore when my box with cookies is over


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I would be afraid to include them. What if they break? I*'ve gotten some free gifts with purchase. They haven't made me feel warm and fuzzy towards my seller as they are kind of odd.* I got some really cheap earrings I would never wear. Once a seller included a coin purse that matched the purse. That was a good gift. I think if you include a gift, it should be something related to the purchase, like maybe a purse hook with a purse, a bookmark with a book. But I really think a nice note is enough. No matter what I do, I rarely get repeat customers. When I do, it is only in a short period of time. After time passes, they don't remember who they purchased from unless you are one of those huge sellers. I don't have enough inventory to keep people coming back.


This. 90% of free gifts I've received from private sellers have been tossed/donated though there have been exceptions. Before purchase I mentioned to a Japanese seller once that I had a little girl and she sent origami cranes with a note that said her children folded them as a gift for my daughter. That was genuinely sweet.

I do send thank you notes just out of common courtesy, I guess. Some people have mentioned that they appreciate them, too. You should always include a slip of paper with the name and address of the recipient inside the box in case the label on the outside gets destroyed, anyway so you might as well write a quick thanks as well.

Definitely not perfume as someone else mentioned for several reasons. Perfume is supposed to be shipped ground-only because it's flammable and if it bursts open in transit or even if it's on a card it could ruin the bag (or whatever item it is you're sending).


----------



## BeenBurned

Don't get me wrong. I agree about the perfume. After purchasing it, I had second thoughts and never sent it.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

calflu said:


> I've found some buyers are really nosy particularly the ones that have sold a lot of items on Tradesy. They'd love to hassle for super low prices yet they list their items at outrageous prices. And I've always thought this is why! Resell for profit!
> 
> One of my Chanel items was bought and sold by another pro-seller and she tried to recoup the amount (she bought it after lots of negotiations but I didn't give in on price...I love the bag so I would keep it if I can't sell). It took her several months as she wouldn't give up any dime on pricing.
> 
> Another one recently messaged me several times asking if I'd sell lower while her worn Chanel wallet was sold over $1000! (Who bought it!!?? That was more than gently used!!) and she kept telling me my item wasn't even in the color she wants (even if I sell you for $1 the color won't change!)


Yes, some of the buyers love to hassle for super low prices.  I get a little anxious when some of the buyers want to haggle.  I feel like they are trying to take all of the profit with them. We both got to win.  A buyer did that to me and accused me of not wanting to sell my handbag.  I need to be more frank with those types of buyers and just tell them you are cutting into what I should reasonably get for the bag. In my experience, selling something low price but reasonable brings them out to play with you.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> I did add little gifts, post cards, and still do include a nice fortune cookie. but you know what? nobody ever noticed it or wrote me something like thank you for a lovely gift or whatever. After hundreds of sales. so I think I will not do it anymore when my box with cookies is over


Aw, I would love to have some complimentary cookies if I brought from you.  I add a thank you card with a ribbon around the purse.  I want the buyer to feel special and excited to get their bag.  A few appreciated my effort with a nice reply back. I do it mainly because I like to treat my buyers how I would love a seller to treat me.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I did add little gifts, post cards, and still do include a nice fortune cookie. but you know what? nobody ever noticed it or wrote me something like thank you for a lovely gift or whatever. After hundreds of sales. so I think I will not do it anymore when my box with cookies is over



Fortune Cookie? Like the kind you eat? Or those glass kind?

Well, after reading some of these I think I'll just stick to a nice Thank You note with a bow on the purse and wrapped in nice tissue paper.  :-p


----------



## SweetDaisy05

aga5 said:


> Have any of you ladies taken down a posted item that has been for sale for a while, retaken new pics and relisted it, to see if it can benefit from "newly listed" traffic? I have an LV bag that hS some likes, but even when I did a search for the same type of bag it seems to get lost in the sea of 2,000 other listings.  Any thoughts appreciated


I thought about doing that.  However, I have realized there are no quality changes to be made for my listing.  It is odd to me.  I see all of the bags with major defects selling while leaving the more pristine bag on Tradesy for what I am selling.  The pristine priced bags are not priced crazy either.  I figured it just takes time to sell bags that are not well used with super cheap prices sometimes.  What those buyers don't get is they are actually paying for what that bag is worth.


----------



## calflu

nicole0612 said:


> That makes me laugh because it is just what I have done too!
> 1. See a bag online and casually think "Oh, that looks cute..." 2. Click on the listing and think "Oh, wait, I used to have that bag!" (laughing at myself) 3. Look at the photos and realize "Wait, that IS my bag" (surprised!) 4. ...followed sometimes by "AND that's my LIVING ROOM!!" (shocked!)
> I have seen maybe 3 or 4 of my bags relisted at some time, but I would not be surprised at all if there were more that I never saw. There would almost have to be. I agree, in the resale community, our bags are not going to their "forever homes" [emoji3] Maybe their 3-6 month homes!
> Just at this moment I have the Boy that the buyer has relisted on Tradesy (though I think she is keeping the dust bag for herself...funny), also another Chanel that Tradesy is selling with my photos (and oddly with $30 shipping, when I had their $8.50 shipping! Can't figure that one out). My bag "ghost" though is the very first bag I ever sold, on Tradesy - the buyer said it was her dream bag. She kept it for 6 months or so and then I accidentally found it on sale again on Tradesy - with my receipt - and my living room rug, ugh. Maybe 6 months after that, I saw it on eBay from a different seller without my receipt but again with my living room rug! Just recently I saw it AGAIN on eBay from a 3rd seller, mercifully without my rug this time (but same date code).



Note to self: don't include receipts and living room pics (or any pics of the house) 

I'd be horrified


----------



## calflu

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yes, some of the buyers love to hassle for super low prices.  I get a little anxious when some of the buyers want to haggle.  I feel like they are trying to take all of the profit with them. We both got to win.  A buyer did that to me and accused me of not wanting to sell my handbag.  I need to be more frank with those types of buyers and just tell them you are cutting into what I should reasonably get for the bag. In my experience, selling something low price but reasonable brings them out to play with you.



So outrages prices keep them away? I feel some prosellers have too much free time! Whenever they send me messages asking "can you sell lower", I'm always very tempted to say why don't you bid higher?


----------



## calflu

I'd love to see more Tradesy affiliates come up here 

Can't they tell people are mad at their new 21 days and verification policy? I've seen similar responses on their FB page.


----------



## aga5

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I thought about doing that.  However, I have realized there are no quality changes to be made for my listing.  It is odd to me.  I see all of the bags with major defects selling while leaving the more pristine bag on Tradesy for what I am selling.  The pristine priced bags are not priced crazy either.  I figured it just takes time to sell bags that are not well used with super cheap prices sometimes.  What those buyers don't get is they are actually paying for what that bag is worth.



I know exactly,  I looked at 5 other bags prices for more than mine with a lot more defects.  I was just thinking that it might make he bag show up under new arrivals and capture some attention.


----------



## aga5

calflu said:


> Note to self: don't include receipts and living room pics (or any pics of the house)
> 
> I'd be horrified



I think it also may be that Tradesy when they relist the items it does not seem like they retake pictures they just reactivate the listing.  I noticed that with a pair of shoes and a bag I sold.  For one reason or another the buyers retuned the items I don't know if it was because of size or whatever, I was not involved I got paid and Tradesy did the rest.  But the pictures were the same pictures ones I took.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

calflu said:


> So outrages prices keep them away? I feel some prosellers have too much free time! Whenever they send me messages asking "can you sell lower", I'm always very tempted to say why don't you bid higher?


I have to take that back; they will most likely attack those prices too.  Sorry!  All I know is that they messaged me more when I was priced to sell.  Some of the low ballers were nice, though. They kindly asked me if I had anymore wiggle room.  The hagglers that took too much off on a priced to sell item is so annoying to me.  I don't counter which made them mad. In those situations, I think my item was already low priced or can only take a 100 dollars or less off which I knew was not good enough for them.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I don't mind Tradesy using my pictures to resell because I did not loose time or money on a buyer's change of heart like EBay.  They probably have too many bags to take pictures of to resell.  I would appreciate buyers using their own pictures to validate the bag's condition on their listing.  I also don't want my pictures all over the internet either.   I do my best to show mainly just the bag.  I think letting buyers use seller's pictures makes more people inclined to be bag flippers and buy only very cheaply.
I think this new verified seller's rule must be doing something special for Tradesy.  I left a complaint too!  I don't think they care though.


----------



## calflu

aga5 said:


> I think it also may be that Tradesy when they relist the items it does not seem like they retake pictures they just reactivate the listing.  I noticed that with a pair of shoes and a bag I sold.  For one reason or another the buyers retuned the items I don't know if it was because of size or whatever, I was not involved I got paid and Tradesy did the rest.  But the pictures were the same pictures ones I took.



I've had buyers relisting my items using my pics. I know it's Tradesy's policy but it just feel so weird seeing your own living room showing up in others listings. And if this can go on and on (say 3rd or 4th buyers) it just feel creepy [emoji27]


----------



## whateve

calflu said:


> I'd love to see more Tradesy affiliates come up here
> 
> Can't they tell people are mad at their new 21 days and verification policy? I've seen similar responses on their FB page.


Since it has been implemented, I've gotten my money 4 days after delivery, the same as before. The only difference for me so far is that on lesser brands, I used to get my money as soon as tracking said it was shipped; now I have to wait 4 days after delivery. I bet some sellers were sending rocks or something in place of the item so they can't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## paula3boys

How do you see if feedback is left for you as a seller? I'm confused by some earlier posts on this


----------



## calflu

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have to take that back; they will most likely attack those prices too.  Sorry!  All I know is that they messaged me more when I was priced to sell.  Some of the low ballers were nice, though. They kindly asked me if I had anymore wiggle room.  The hagglers that took too much off on a priced to sell item is so annoying to me.  I don't counter which made them mad. In those situations, I think my item was already low priced or can only take a 100 dollars or less off which I knew was not good enough for them.



My favorite are always those buyers who come back and say my items are not the colors or styles they want! Or those come with more than $1000 lower than my listings! So somehow some ppl just have too much time to kill I guess


----------



## calflu

whateve said:


> Since it has been implemented, I've gotten my money 4 days after delivery, the same as before. The only difference for me so far is that on lesser brands, I used to get my money as soon as tracking said it was shipped; now I have to wait 4 days after delivery. I bet some sellers were sending rocks or something in place of the item so they can't trust anyone anymore.



Fingers crossed for me then! Just sold a none designer brand so hopefully I get to see the money in 4 days 

I only had 1 item I sold long before that had funds available immediately! Others even though prices were $100 or $200...I've always had to wait.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> How do you see if feedback is left for you as a seller? I'm confused by some earlier posts on this


As far as I know, you can't see any feedback that is left for you. I wonder if Tradesy uses it to determine which sellers are more trustworthy?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

calflu said:


> My favorite are always those buyers who come back and say my items are not the colors or styles they want! Or those come with more than $1000 lower than my listings! So somehow some ppl just have too much time to kill I guess


Wow $1000 off!  They liked your item enough to contact you.


----------



## onepiece101

aga5 said:


> I think it also may be that Tradesy when they relist the items it does not seem like they retake pictures they just reactivate the listing.  I noticed that with a pair of shoes and a bag I sold.  For one reason or another the buyers retuned the items I don't know if it was because of size or whatever, I was not involved I got paid and Tradesy did the rest.  But the pictures were the same pictures ones I took.



On one of my recent sales, the buyer returned a watch immediately for being too large and then I noticed that Tradesy reactivated the listing shortly after in their shop but while the watch I sold came with a watch pillow and the battery in perfect working condition, I noticed under the description that they noted that "the battery is dead and the watch pillow is missing". If the buyer had returned the item like that, then my sale would have been flagged as inaccurate, no? But I got my funds promptly without any problems so I found that really strange. Did Tradesy themselves remove the pillow and kill the battery somehow and if so, for what reason? Still don't understand that one... Anyone have something like this happen?


----------



## Joyjoy7

I recently had a return for a brand new Chanel item. The buyer instantly requested a return after delivery. I was a bit concerned about a switcheroo. I've refused to go thru the verified option so I assumed I'd have to wait a long time for funds. I decided to send the return dept all my photos I take before shipping. And the receipt with the Chanel authenticity number, and pics of the hologram and card. I block out series numbers. But take all the appropriate pics prior to shipping. My funds were released the day after the item was returned to Tradesy. So only a day longer than a 4 day escrow. I think it helps the return dept verify and authenticate by doing this. Just my experience.


----------



## paula3boys

I am getting so fed up with these buyers over there right now. First someone tried to say my Tiffany pouches were fake so they delayed me getting my money because they initiated a return, but then never returned the item so it was a 10 day delay for nothing. Now I just sold a brand new authentic LV damier ebene with rose ballerine wristlet that the buyer received today and because she did not get a receipt, she started a return so now I have to wait another 10 day delay for this crap. RIDICULOUS. Tradesy lets these buyers get away with nonsense. I send them a video each time. I provide receipts and pictures each time. Yet I have to wait. My listing did not say a receipt would be provided. The item is exactly as described. I wish I could BLOCK these buyers so I don't have to worry about them again in the future. Between this and the low ball offers being messaged to me even though I don't have the offer thing turned on, I am just about to give up on that darn site.

BTW, I have 59 sales over there so am not just some newbie. They are always going to side with the buyer's BS remorse excuses in initiating a return because that means they keep earning interest on MY money while it delays payment to me. UGH. Rant over


----------



## nicole0612

calflu said:


> I've found some buyers are really nosy particularly the ones that have sold a lot of items on Tradesy. They'd love to hassle for super low prices yet they list their items at outrageous prices. And I've always thought this is why! Resell for profit!
> 
> One of my Chanel items was bought and sold by another pro-seller and she tried to recoup the amount (she bought it after lots of negotiations but I didn't give in on price...I love the bag so I would keep it if I can't sell). It took her several months as she wouldn't give up any dime on pricing.
> 
> Another one recently messaged me several times asking if I'd sell lower while her worn Chanel wallet was sold over $1000! (Who bought it!!?? That was more than gently used!!) and she kept telling me my item wasn't even in the color she wants (even if I sell you for $1 the color won't change!)



It is so off putting when buyers tell you how what is wrong with your listing (wrong color, too worn, style isn't their favorite) and then ask for a huge discount. I had a buyer message me about a bag listed for $2500 a few weeks ago. Her message said that it looked really worn and in bad condition so could I reduce the price to $1200? It was not very worn at all, as my description and many pictures showed, but her angle was obvious, so I just politely messaged back that I have a similar bag that is in pristine condition, but that I wouldn't sell it for under $4,000. Of course she didn't really want the perfect condition bag! She just wanted to insult my item to get a lower price. I feel like asking, "If you find the bag to be so unpleasant, why do you want to buy it?"
I love your comment "even if I sell it for $1 the color won't change"! That is the quote of the month [emoji5]


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> I don't include a gift because  I like to keep it simple, and I like Tradesy because it feels simpler to sell there than eBay. For me, anyways. I know the buyers do give some feedback to Tradesy after a transaction, but it's not like ebay's feedback system!



Is there any place to see this seller feedback? I have never been able to find it.

Edit: I saw the responses after mine- looks like the answer is no.


----------



## nicole0612

calflu said:


> Note to self: don't include receipts and living room pics (or any pics of the house)
> 
> I'd be horrified



And most of all - if you ever agree to a modeling pic, remove it once the buyer has seen it!


----------



## LL777

calflu said:


> I've found some buyers are really nosy particularly the ones that have sold a lot of items on Tradesy. They'd love to hassle for super low prices yet they list their items at outrageous prices. And I've always thought this is why! Resell for profit!
> 
> One of my Chanel items was bought and sold by another pro-seller and she tried to recoup the amount (she bought it after lots of negotiations but I didn't give in on price...I love the bag so I would keep it if I can't sell). It took her several months as she wouldn't give up any dime on pricing.
> 
> Another one recently messaged me several times asking if I'd sell lower while her worn Chanel wallet was sold over $1000! (Who bought it!!?? That was more than gently used!!) and she kept telling me my item wasn't even in the color she wants (even if I sell you for $1 the color won't change!)


I'm sorry if I sound dumb but I was wondering how you can check a closet of person who messages you. I was trying to click on their icon in the message and it doesn't do anything. I was trying to search  for their names and never can find their closets. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## LL777

LL777 said:


> I'm sorry if I sound dumb but I was wondering how you can check a closet of person who messages you. I was trying to click on their icon in the message and it doesn't do anything. I was trying to search  for their names and never can find their closets. What am I doing wrong?


I think  i know why I wasn't able to look at closets of people who message me. This feature is not available in the app but you can open their closets using the website


----------



## alwayscoffee89

calflu said:


> I'd love to see more Tradesy affiliates come up here
> 
> Can't they tell people are mad at their new 21 days and verification policy? I've seen similar responses on their FB page.



What? I get my money in 4 days of delivery? I've never had to wait 21 days??


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onepiece101 said:


> On one of my recent sales, the buyer returned a watch immediately for being too large and then I noticed that Tradesy reactivated the listing shortly after in their shop but while the watch I sold came with a watch pillow and the battery in perfect working condition, I noticed under the description that they noted that "the battery is dead and the watch pillow is missing". If the buyer had returned the item like that, then my sale would have been flagged as inaccurate, no? But I got my funds promptly without any problems so I found that really strange. Did Tradesy themselves remove the pillow and kill the battery somehow and if so, for what reason? Still don't understand that one... Anyone have something like this happen?


did they lower your original price?


----------



## onepiece101

ccbaggirl89 said:


> did they lower your original price?


Looks like it, but only by about $10 not including the $10 shipping they charged vs. the $8.50 shipping that I used. Just seems so weird to deliberately remove the pillow and kill the battery just to sell it for a lower price...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onepiece101 said:


> Looks like it, but only by about $10 not including the $10 shipping they charged vs. the $8.50 shipping that I used. Just seems so weird to deliberately remove the pillow and kill the battery just to sell it for a lower price...


just my opinion, but perhaps those were the two items the buyer complained about? you can't know if what they tell you about a return reason is accurate or not. or, maybe by removing accessories it helps make for a 'cleaner' sale for tradesy, since there is less for a buyer to complain about? less is more with buyers sometimes, and even when i have stuff i leave it out too - why send a dustbag when they can *possibly* complain about it??


----------



## buffalochick

I have asked Tradesy on at least 4 different chats for an example of a reason, besides a buyer requesting a return, that would justify them holding any funds from a sale for longer than 96 hours after confirmation of delivery.  NONE of them will answer that question.

Have also found out that ONLY Canadian buyers use the Pitney Bowes GSP "distribution center" in KY. And yes, they almost always repackage items to make them lighter/cheaper.  Plus they need to verify that what is stated as contents is really what is contained.  I have asked who takes responsibility for that, only to be naively told that that does not happen.  Clueless is about all I can label that with.

To any other country they use something US (can't remember name right now) as reshippers, and the same rules must apply to reshippers.  Reshippers are responsible for what they ship. They open and repackage most items to save weight, to fill out customs forms, etc.

Tradesy had no clue of this happening. Have removed all items, as there is no option to opt out, and they cannot tell me any reason why they would hold my funds other than a customer-initiated return within 4 days.  Pure lies, pure "not my dept" answers.

They will find out the hard way how reshippers work, and that their claims from international buyers will come back to bite THEM, not the reshipper.


----------



## EGBDF

buffalochick said:


> I have asked Tradesy on at least 4 different chats for an example of a reason, besides a buyer requesting a return, that would justify them holding any funds from a sale for longer than 96 hours after confirmation of delivery.  NONE of them will answer that question.
> 
> *Have also found out that ONLY Canadian buyers use the Pitney Bowes GSP "distribution center" in KY. And yes, they almost always repackage items to make them lighter/cheaper.  Plus they need to verify that what is stated as contents is really what is contained.  I have asked who takes responsibility for that, only to be naively told that that does not happen.  Clueless is about all I can label that with.*
> 
> To any other country they use something US (can't remember name right now) as reshippers, and the same rules must apply to reshippers.  Reshippers are responsible for what they ship. They open and repackage most items to save weight, to fill out customs forms, etc.
> 
> Tradesy had no clue of this happening. Have removed all items, as there is no option to opt out, and they cannot tell me any reason why they would hold my funds other than a customer-initiated return within 4 days.  Pure lies, pure "not my dept" answers.
> 
> They will find out the hard way how reshippers work, and that their claims from international buyers will come back to bite THEM, not the reshipper.



I sent a package that has been in KY for 3 days now. I'll wait until the whole transaction is complete to decide how I feel about this. It's definitely taking longer than a domestic sale.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Fortune Cookie? Like the kind you eat? Or those glass kind?
> 
> Well, after reading some of these I think I'll just stick to a nice Thank You note with a bow on the purse and wrapped in nice tissue paper.



like those you get in Chinese restaurants, with nice notes / wishes inside people usually don't eat them, but I always do


----------



## onepiece101

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just my opinion, but perhaps those were the two items the buyer complained about? you can't know if what they tell you about a return reason is accurate or not. or, maybe by removing accessories it helps make for a 'cleaner' sale for tradesy, since there is less for a buyer to complain about? less is more with buyers sometimes, and even when i have stuff i leave it out too - why send a dustbag when they can *possibly* complain about it??



I would think that if there had been some problem with the sale other than that the item didn't fit or similar, that Tradesy would have informed me of that and I would have had an "item not as described" dispute to deal with. What would the buyer have to complain about concerning a watch pillow and the battery working? Maybe I'm not understanding correctly. Granted, I'm not a large seller but I always thought that I could get a slightly higher price for an item if it came with all its original accessories.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onepiece101 said:


> I would think that if there had been some problem with the sale other than that the item didn't fit or similar, that Tradesy would have informed me of that and I would have had an "item not as described" dispute to deal with. What would the buyer have to complain about concerning a watch pillow and the battery working? Maybe I'm not understanding correctly. Granted, I'm not a large seller but I always thought that I could get a slightly higher price for an item if it came with all its original accessories.


having all of the accessories does sometimes lead to a higher price point, but (depending on the item) it's not hundreds more. mostly, having all the accessories helps your item sell much faster b/c buyers feel safer about authenticity if you have all the goodies. who knows why they left it off though... fashionphile and yoogi's often do the same thing... even if you send them all of your stuff they remove bits and pieces and list it how they want. once it's not yours anymore, who cares anyway.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Questions about shipping with your own supplies: Do I use my own address on the shipping label or put Tradesy's address? 

I bought an LV  once from a seller who used her own materials and when I got the package, it was her own address on the label. I personally wouldn't want that.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Questions about shipping with your own supplies: Do I use my own address on the shipping label or put Tradesy's address?
> 
> I bought an LV  once from a seller who used her own materials and when I got the package, it was her own address on the label. I personally wouldn't want that.


I shipped using my own supplies. On one item, I used their label and their (tradesy's) return address showed. For another item, I could print my own listing cheaper so I charged for shipping and my label had my own address as the return address.


----------



## aga5

Haha seriously,  i did not even bother to be more kind with my response.  Seriously I'm going  to sell a $1200 brand new pair of shoes


----------



## alwayscoffee89

aga5 said:


> Haha seriously,  i did not even bother to be more kind with my response.  Seriously I'm going  to sell a $1200 brand new pair of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432295


That would irritate me. Looks like they are on sale right now for $700? If she really wants them she can save an extra 300 bucks! You don't go to Nordstrom and ask the associate if you can get a discount because it's not within your budget!!!

By the way, is that a Tradesy discount or is it yours? I see that "green" sale tag on some items, but it's never on mine.


----------



## BeenBurned

aga5 said:


> Haha seriously,  i did not even bother to be more kind with my response.  Seriously I'm going  to sell a $1200 brand new pair of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432295


This is tongue-in-cheek but the type of response I'd be tempted to but wouldn't send. 

_Dear wannabe buyer,_

_Rather than requesting that I reduce my price on a gorgeous pair of shoes, you might be better served to shop within your budget. _

_Sincerely, _
_Not-your-seller_


----------



## Joyjoy7

BeenBurned said:


> This is tongue-in-cheek but the type of response I'd be tempted to but wouldn't send.
> 
> _Dear wannabe buyer,_
> 
> _Rather than requesting that I reduce my price on a gorgeous pair of shoes, you might be better served to shop within your budget. _
> 
> _Sincerely, _
> _Not-your-seller_



BAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Questions about shipping with your own supplies: Do I use my own address on the shipping label or put Tradesy's address?
> 
> I bought an LV  once from a seller who used her own materials and when I got the package, it was her own address on the label. I personally wouldn't want that.


If you ship using your own postage, you should use your own return address. I don't really like it, but when I sell on ebay, I use my own address so it is no different than that. I include a packing slip that has Tradesy's address on it, so if they need to return, they won't be tempted to send it back to me.


----------



## aga5

alwayscoffee89 said:


> That would irritate me. Looks like they are on sale right now for $700? If she really wants them she can save an extra 300 bucks! You don't go to Nordstrom and ask the associate if you can get a discount because it's not within your budget!!!
> 
> By the way, is that a Tradesy discount or is it yours? I see that "green" sale tag on some items, but it's never on mine.



I'm selling mine for $700 (I was just referencing that they are a 1200$ pair[emoji6]). I ordered from Netaporter sale (final sale). They were a size too small, I orders the next size up and and just trying to recoup my cost on these.  Never the less I am no power seller, just selling to  empty out closet, I am a total bargain hunter so sometimes when I order something it's final sale which sucks, but that's what Tardesy is for[emoji6]


----------



## NANI1972

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Questions about shipping with your own supplies: Do I use my own address on the shipping label or put Tradesy's address?
> 
> I bought an LV  once from a seller who used her own materials and when I got the package, it was her own address on the label. I personally wouldn't want that.



Why don't you use Tradsey's label? It's easy and has Tradsey's return address on it.


----------



## aga5

BeenBurned said:


> This is tongue-in-cheek but the type of response I'd be tempted to but wouldn't send.
> 
> _Dear wannabe buyer,_
> 
> _Rather than requesting that I reduce my price on a gorgeous pair of shoes, you might be better served to shop within your budget. _
> 
> _Sincerely, _
> _Not-your-seller_



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> This is tongue-in-cheek but the type of response I'd be tempted to but wouldn't send.
> 
> _Dear wannabe buyer,_
> 
> _Rather than requesting that I reduce my price on a gorgeous pair of shoes, you might be better served to shop within your budget. _
> 
> _Sincerely, _
> _Not-your-seller_



I'm so using this! ROFLMAO


----------



## uadjit

I get the feeling a good portion of the "buyers" who send you their sob stories and then try to haggle are totally full of it.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> I get the feeling a good portion of the "buyers" who send you their sob stories and then try to haggle are totally full of it.


I got a request once along the lines of, "my mother was just diagnosed with terminal cancer and your bag would give her the joy she needs. She really needs something to cheer her up."


----------



## aga5

BeenBurned said:


> I got a request once along the lines of, "my mother was just diagnosed with terminal cancer and your bag would give her the joy she needs. She really needs something to cheer her up."



Where do they come up with this. [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## halobear

I just received an LV bag that I purchased and upon unpacking noticed that the sides of both handles, where the seams are, were sticky. (Seller did not mention anything about handles being sticky) I really love the bag and don't want to return it as the rest of the bag is in great condition. Do sellers/Tradesy ever offer partial refunds? 

I also already had the bag authenticated earlier today and confirmed that it is real.


----------



## ThisVNchick

halobear said:


> I just received an LV bag that I purchased and upon unpacking noticed that the sides of both handles, where the seams are, were sticky. (Seller did not mention anything about handles being sticky) I really love the bag and don't want to return it as the rest of the bag is in great condition. Do sellers/Tradesy ever offer partial refunds?
> 
> I also already had the bag authenticated earlier today and confirmed that it is real.


There are no partial refunds (as far as I know). It's all or nothing- either you keep it or you file a return and get your money back.


----------



## halobear

ThisVNchick said:


> There are no partial refunds (as far as I know). It's all or nothing- either you keep it or you file a return and get your money back.



Thanks. I didn't think so but wanted to check. Either way I've contacted the seller - just waiting on a response.


----------



## nicole0612

uadjit said:


> I get the feeling a good portion of the "buyers" who send you their sob stories and then try to haggle are totally full of it.



And have you noticed how often they are buying things for their "mom"? I think that's for the sympathy card too, "aww how sweet", but a lot of times the item it is more edgy than I expect for a mom with a grown child.


----------



## calflu

BeenBurned said:


> This is tongue-in-cheek but the type of response I'd be tempted to but wouldn't send.
> 
> _Dear wannabe buyer,_
> 
> _Rather than requesting that I reduce my price on a gorgeous pair of shoes, you might be better served to shop within your budget. _
> 
> _Sincerely, _
> _Not-your-seller_





aga5 said:


> Haha seriously,  i did not even bother to be more kind with my response.  Seriously I'm going  to sell a $1200 brand new pair of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432295



I've got something similar from some low ball buyersand I've always felt tempted to say why don't you shop within your budget [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## whateve

halobear said:


> Thanks. I didn't think so but wanted to check. Either way I've contacted the seller - just waiting on a response.


For Tradesy, you shouldn't expect the seller to do anything after the sale. Either you keep it or you return it to Tradesy. The seller won't be involved. That is one of the reasons I love to sell on Tradesy.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> I got a request once along the lines of, "my mother was just diagnosed with terminal cancer and your bag would give her the joy she needs. She really needs something to cheer her up."


Wonder if it was the same mom with terminal cancer who just had to have a ruby ring of mine, too. 

And to nicole's point above, I had that exact thought about those striped rockstuds. Wow. Your mom is really fashion-forward! Not that some aren't but wow.


----------



## Toby93

onepiece101 said:


> On one of my recent sales, the buyer returned a watch immediately for being too large and then I noticed that Tradesy reactivated the listing shortly after in their shop but while the watch I sold came with a watch pillow and the battery in perfect working condition, I noticed under the description that they noted that "the battery is dead and the watch pillow is missing". If the buyer had returned the item like that, then my sale would have been flagged as inaccurate, no? But I got my funds promptly without any problems so I found that really strange. Did Tradesy themselves remove the pillow and kill the battery somehow and if so, for what reason? Still don't understand that one... Anyone have something like this happen?


I sold an LE pochette on Tradesy and the buyer asked a lot of questions, argued with me that it ALWAYS comes with the box and could I lower my price? When purchased it, I did  not receive a box for it. I lowered to where I felt comfortable, and she bought it.   It was brand new with the original receipt and gift bag. 

 When she received it, she immediately requested a return so my money was held up.  When I saw it on the Tradesy site a few weeks later, there was no receipt or gift bag in in the listing!  They were also asking $100 more than I had it listed for.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

uadjit said:


> I get the feeling a good portion of the "buyers" who send you their sob stories and then try to haggle are totally full of it.


completely agree, and i wish there was a feature (like ebay has) to block certain people from bugging you. some people just ask so many questions for nothing, or want extra pics, or to haggle the price every day with a lowball offer... i want to just block some buyers and emails!


----------



## whateve

When did they change the length of time to confirm a sale? I thought it used to be 5 days. I just made a sale and it says confirm by August 10.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> When did they change the length of time to confirm a sale? I thought it used to be 5 days. I just made a sale and it says confirm by August 10.


I looked back through my emails and it was at least last Dec that it changed to 3 days to confirm a sale.


----------



## EGBDF

I had a someone buy 2 items. Do I really need to send them separately? I can easily ship them in the same box, but I get an error message when I try to put the same tracking number in for both sales.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> I had a someone buy 2 items. Do I really need to send them separately? I can easily ship them in the same box, but I get an error message when I try to put the same tracking number in for both sales.



just email tradesy and let them know they will correct it on their end


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> I looked back through my emails and it was at least last Dec that it changed to 3 days to confirm a sale.



me too.. i think its been this way for a while now i dont remember it being 5 days


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> I had a someone buy 2 items. Do I really need to send them separately? I can easily ship them in the same box, but I get an error message when I try to put the same tracking number in for both sales.



I did and used one box, put same tracking number on both. I contacted buyer and Tradesy to tell them both. Tradesy said it was fine.


----------



## paula3boys

Toby93 said:


> I sold an LE pochette on Tradesy and the buyer asked a lot of questions, argued with me that it ALWAYS comes with the box and could I lower my price? When purchased it, I did  not receive a box for it. I lowered to where I felt comfortable, and she bought it.   It was brand new with the original receipt and gift bag.
> 
> When she received it, she immediately requested a return so my money was held up.  When I saw it on the Tradesy site a few weeks later, there was no receipt or gift bag in in the listing!  They were also asking $100 more than I had it listed for.



Don't let them argue with you. I'm going through crap where someone wanted receipt but my listing never listed it and now they requested return saying not as described or whatever BS. It was brand new LV pochette from Damier Ebene with rose ballerine Neverfull. Now I have to wait weeks for my money even after sending pictures, receipt, and video to Tradesy. They don't care. They get interest on my money being held.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> There are no partial refunds (as far as I know). It's all or nothing- either you keep it or you file a return and get your money back.



I once gave partial refund to a buyer, because she found a small scratch on hardware of my bag. I wasn't happy with it as the price was already a steal, but I gave the buyer $50 refund as I didn't want to deal with return / relisting items / loosing time etc. She wrote to Tradesy team about it, and they contacted me and told to transfer this money to their PP. I did and then they refunded her. But I think it was kinda exception, not a rule. They don't usually offer such service, but it can work for persevering buyers / sellers.


----------



## paula3boys

They are having some issues today. I was supposed to be able to get my money from a sale 30 minutes ago and still can't transfer. Chat is not available and I have been on hold on the phone for 14 minutes now.


----------



## paula3boys

They are such BS. They don't care about sellers at all. Someone returned my brand new authentic Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene with Rose Ballerine interior pochette saying not as described. Their crap e-mail said if I want to sell it again I need to upload 12 pictures, there isn't 12 things to photograph about this freaking item. I sold the same exact item but in Damier Azur in April with the same amount of pictures (7, one was copy of receipt) and did not have a problem. Same description as well. The buyer had remorse and gets their money back. I even took a video of the item before mailing it out and e-mailed it to them! I am so freaking pissed right now. I have had 63 sales. I am about to just pull the remaining 35 items I have for sale now. 

Look at this link: https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.tradesy.com?page=2
I should have read this before listing over there. I never buy there. 
I just filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau against them too.


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> They are such BS. They don't care about sellers at all. Someone returned my brand new authentic Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene with Rose Ballerine interior pochette saying not as described. Their crap e-mail said if I want to sell it again I need to upload 12 pictures, there isn't 12 things to photograph about this freaking item. I sold the same exact item but in Damier Azur in April with the same amount of pictures (7, one was copy of receipt) and did not have a problem. Same description as well. The buyer had remorse and gets their money back. I even took a video of the item before mailing it out and e-mailed it to them! I am so freaking pissed right now. I have had 63 sales. I am about to just pull the remaining 35 items I have for sale now.
> 
> Look at this link: https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.tradesy.com?page=2
> I should have read this before listing over there. I never buy there.
> I just filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau against them too.


Sorry that you had a bad experience. Does Tradesy tell you exactly what the reason for the 'not as described' is?


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> Sorry that you had a bad experience. Does Tradesy tell you exactly what the reason for the 'not as described' is?



They cited "it has more wear than listed" as reason for return on a BRAND NEW ITEM! They obviously never watched the video of the item that I sent to you before I shipped it! Absolutely ridiculous. I included a copy of the receipt of the purchase on July 29th for the item I sold on July 29th. What use was there in hours? The video shows the item was brand new. If they continue to refuse my money, I am going to be LIVID if they send an item back that has been used or is fake. I HATE TRADESY.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

paula3boys said:


> They cited "it has more wear than listed" as reason for return on a BRAND NEW ITEM! They obviously never watched the video of the item that I sent to you before I shipped it! Absolutely ridiculous. I included a copy of the receipt of the purchase on July 29th for the item I sold on July 29th. What use was there in hours? The video shows the item was brand new. If they continue to refuse my money, I am going to be LIVID if they send an item back that has been used or is fake. I HATE TRADESY.



Yikes! I just sold my Louis Vuitton, so hopefully it goes well! Tradesy should keep in mind that you have had 63 sales and that you have given them profit!! I mean, how bad could the bag have been? They should have relisted it themselves and sold it. I'd be scared to get a "damaged" bag back. Keep track of everything. I've heard of buyers damaging a bag when they had buyers remorse and wanted their money back in full, I really hope that isn't the case!!!

I know it seems hard to do, but it is so easy to take 12 pictures. You take pictures of the date code, all four corners of the bag, the interior, the bottom of the bag, the zipper, the handles, the front and back of the bag. Before you know it, you need more space for pictures! 

It might be best in the future to include in your description that the item* looks *brand new, but has been used and is not brand new as if you bought it from a boutique. I am always tempted to put on my items gently used instead of "new" because after all, it is a used bag they are buying! If they want brand spanking new, these people need to go to the boutique!

I'm just being nosy here, but why are you selling a bag that was JUST purchased? You say you had another one in April too? Do you just buy and sell? Or do you really purchase them and then sell them right away? I've always been curious because I see a lot of sellers out there with "brand new" items that had just been purchased...


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yikes! I just sold my Louis Vuitton, so hopefully it goes well! Tradesy should keep in mind that you have had 63 sales and that you have given them profit!! I mean, how bad could the bag have been? They should have relisted it themselves and sold it. I'd be scared to get a "damaged" bag back. Keep track of everything. I've heard of buyers damaging a bag when they had buyers remorse and wanted their money back in full, I really hope that isn't the case!!!
> 
> I know it seems hard to do, but it is so easy to take 12 pictures. You take pictures of the date code, all four corners of the bag, the interior, the bottom of the bag, the zipper, the handles, the front and back of the bag. Before you know it, you need more space for pictures!
> 
> It might be best in the future to include in your description that the item* looks *brand new, but has been used and is not brand new as if you bought it from a boutique. I am always tempted to put on my items gently used instead of "new" because after all, it is a used bag they are buying! If they want brand spanking new, these people need to go to the boutique!
> 
> I'm just being nosy here, but why are you selling a bag that was JUST purchased? You say you had another one in April too? Do you just buy and sell? Or do you really purchase them and then sell them right away? I've always been curious because I see a lot of sellers out there with "brand new" items that had just been purchased...



So now I find out the buyer in fact did use it and leave marks on it prior to returning it just to get them to give her the money back. They are sending me a used item after I mailed the buyer a brand new item!

I bought two Neverfulls that come with pouches and I don't like the pouches. Both times I sold the pouch BRAND NEW never used. Why should I put the item is used when it in fact is brand new? Why don't they take my PROOF that it was brand new. I can understand if I had no proof, but I have pictures AND video showing it is brand new. The video has the buyer's mailing label to show it was taken at the time I printed the label to send it. RIDICULOUS


----------



## soccerzfan

My item is sold for at least 8 hours but I still didn't receive an email from tradesy and when I log in to confirm the sale I didn't see anything. How long does it take for tradesy to let me confirm the sale once buyer paid for the item?


----------



## BeenBurned

paula3boys said:


> So now I find out the buyer in fact did use it and leave marks on it prior to returning it just to get them to give her the money back. They are sending me a used item after I mailed the buyer a brand new item!
> 
> I bought two Neverfulls that come with pouches and I don't like the pouches. Both times I sold the pouch BRAND NEW never used. Why should I put the item is used when it in fact is brand new? Why don't they take my PROOF that it was brand new. I can understand if I had no proof, but I have pictures AND video showing it is brand new. The video has the buyer's mailing label to show it was taken at the time I printed the label to send it. RIDICULOUS


Can you call and keep trying until you get someone who will listen to you? (I don't know whether that's something that can be done on Tradesy but I often recommend it for ebay.)


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

paula3boys said:


> They cited "it has more wear than listed" as reason for return on a BRAND NEW ITEM! They obviously never watched the video of the item that I sent to you before I shipped it! Absolutely ridiculous. I included a copy of the receipt of the purchase on July 29th for the item I sold on July 29th. What use was there in hours? The video shows the item was brand new. If they continue to refuse my money, I am going to be LIVID if they send an item back that has been used or is fake. I HATE TRADESY.



Wait i'm confused. You sold an item on the same day that you purchased it?


----------



## paula3boys

BeenBurned said:


> Can you call and keep trying until you get someone who will listen to you? (I don't know whether that's something that can be done on Tradesy but I often recommend it for ebay.)


I have called and emailed multiple times. They refuse to talk on the phone about it and will only talk via e-mail. They promised a response/resolution by close of business today, but nothing. I have filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau to get my money back.


AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Wait i'm confused. You sold an item on the same day that you purchased it?


I think you did not see my other post. I purchased a Louis Vuitton Neverfull purse that comes with a pouch. I don't like those pouches so I sell them. I purchased the bag that came with the pouch on 7/29 and immediately listed the pouch for sale same day and it sold the next day on the 30th. Customer contacted me when received and only asked for receipt, never said it was not in as listed condition. Then she initiated return saying it had use to it, when it was sent brand new and I had a video to prove it, but Tradesy has ignored the SIX times I sent this video showing it was brand new and showing the buyer's shipping label in the video with the item, so showing it was that condition the day I shipped it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Girls, who knows how does it look when they suspend you? 
When I am trying to go to payout settings I need to re-login and then see this: A server error occurred while trying to login. Please try again. Changed my password - still the same.
Is it just some bug or am I in trouble?


----------



## paula3boys

This is what I sent to BBB:
I have attached a copy of my receipt for purchasing a brand new Neverfull MM at the Louis Vuitton boutique, which includes a brand new pochette (the item in question/debate here). This was purchased on July 29th. I only wanted the purse so immediately, on the day I bought it, I listed the pochette/pouch for sale on Tradesy's site on July 29th. The item sold on July 30th. The buyer contacted me the day she received the item (see attached screenshot) and did not mention any issues with condition of the item. Instead she asked me for a copy of the receipt, which was already in the original listing of this item. The reason Tradesy gave for taking my money on this sale was that the item "had more wear than listed". Upon asking for further information, I was told it had marks and wear. Multiple times between August 4th (prior to the return of the item) and August 10th, I provided all of the evidence, including a video of the item and the label to the buyer just before I sent the item to her. See attached video which proves it was sent in new condition as described. Tradesy has taken the word of a buyer who never purchased or sold on their site (prior to purchasing my item) over that of a seller who has made 63 sales without incident. They take the buyer's remorse over the seller's proof of sending a brand new item. I want my money refunded to me immediately and interest for holding it from me since August 8th, when I would have normally been paid for this item.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Girls, who knows how does it look when they suspend you?
> When I am trying to go to payout settings I need to re-login and then see this: A server error occurred while trying to login. Please try again. Changed my password - still the same.
> Is it just some bug or am I in trouble?


It sounds like a glitch. I would contact them. I'm able to log in, but I just noticed that my earnings amount has changed. It appears I am missing money for one of my sales that was previously released but I hadn't withdrawn yet. It changed back to pending on my payouts page, but nothing is showing on my sales page to show there is a problem. If it was released after 4 days after delivery, that should mean the buyer can't return, right?


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> It sounds like a glitch. I would contact them. I'm able to log in, but I just noticed that my earnings amount has changed. It appears I am missing money for one of my sales that was previously released but I hadn't withdrawn yet. It changed back to pending on my payouts page, but nothing is showing on my sales page to show there is a problem. If it was released after 4 days after delivery, that should mean the buyer can't return, right?


that's right, about 4 days, but I had some cases when they held my money after they released it, 1 - 3 days later after that. status changed to return, maybe some customers call and ask to give them a chance to return an item if they were abroad these 4 days or couldn't take a look at what they purchased for other reasons.
I try to log in to Tradesy at the other browser and still have the same problem, can't log in at all, not only enter payout settings. I can log in only by changing password, so I think that might be not a glitch will call them tomorrow. going through a really terrible and stressful situation with Tradesy for the past 3 weeks, but don't want to write about it here in case if they read. just wish me good luck and patience, really need it


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> that's right, about 4 days, but I had some cases when they held my money after they released it, 1 - 3 days later after that. status changed to return, maybe some customers call and ask to give them a chance to return an item if they were abroad these 4 days or couldn't take a look at what they purchased for other reasons.
> I try to log in to Tradesy at the other browser and still have the same problem, can't log in at all, not only enter payout settings. I can log in only by changing password, so I think that might be not a glitch will call them tomorrow. going through a really terrible and stressful situation with Tradesy for the past 3 weeks, but don't want to write about it here in case if they read. just wish me good luck and patience, really need it


Good luck!
I've never had an item I've sold returned. I hope there won't be an issue.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Good luck!
> I've never had an item I've sold returned. I hope there won't be an issue.



I've had only one actual return when they sent an item to me and it was fair as I didn't notice one flaw and didn't picture it, all the others were solved in my favor. and now they are holding money even if item just doesn't fit or smth like that. so I'm sure everything will be fine, maybe you'll just have to wait a bit longer. and maybe it was also one of their glitches


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> Girls, who knows how does it look when they suspend you?
> When I am trying to go to payout settings I need to re-login and then see this: A server error occurred while trying to login. Please try again. Changed my password - still the same.
> Is it just some bug or am I in trouble?


I can log in.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I can log in.


thanks!


----------



## yai

Just reading through and I wanted to note a couple of things. I have had a few items returned by buyers but each time, the funds were released after Tradesy received the item. One was an Hermes Petit h bag charm which was returned because the buyer said it was the "wrong size". I wasn't worried because I never included a size in that listing - cos I was never sure of the size anyway. Tradesy returned my money after seeing that my listing never mentioned the size.

A tip for sellers when selling expensive items. A video isn't proof of what was actually shipped so it may not provide enough protection for a seller. If it is possible to attach a lock somewhere on your item (on bag handles or a obvious location on the item where you will need to remove the lock before using it), get a soft metal lock with a number-lock combination. Those retail for about $6/7. Set the code and attach it to the item if possible. I have done this a few times - with pricier items. I inform the buyer (and I leave a note in the package) that they should contact me for the code to unlock the lock after they receive the item, but once I provide the code, they cannot return the item any longer. If they want to sit on it for a couple of days, that's fine. But once I send the code via the messages on Tradesy, the item will no longer be accepted for return. That has really helped me so far. I have attached a picture to show a lock on a bag I sold. 


Also I never send my original receipt - I send copies but always keep the original.

I hope these tips help!


----------



## nicole0612

yai said:


> Just reading through and I wanted to note a couple of things. I have had a few items returned by buyers but each time, the funds were released after Tradesy received the item. One was an Hermes Petit h bag charm which was returned because the buyer said it was the "wrong size". I wasn't worried because I never included a size in that listing - cos I was never sure of the size anyway. Tradesy returned my money after seeing that my listing never mentioned the size.
> 
> A tip for sellers when selling expensive items. A video isn't proof of what was actually shipped so it may not provide enough protection for a seller. If it is possible to attach a lock somewhere on your item (on bag handles or a obvious location on the item where you will need to remove the lock before using it), get a soft metal lock with a number-lock combination. Those retail for about $6/7. Set the code and attach it to the item if possible. I have done this a few times - with pricier items. I inform the buyer (and I leave a note in the package) that they should contact me for the code to unlock the lock after they receive the item, but once I provide the code, they cannot return the item any longer. If they want to sit on it for a couple of days, that's fine. But once I send the code via the messages on Tradesy, the item will no longer be accepted for return. That has really helped me so far. I have attached a picture to show a lock on a bag I sold.
> View attachment 3436913
> 
> Also I never send my original receipt - I send copies but always keep the original.
> 
> I hope these tips help!



That is a great idea to take security up a notch from the tags that must be cut off (I just had to start doing that with more expensive items). Also...I wish I was the lucky buyer of that Kelly!


----------



## paula3boys

yai said:


> Just reading through and I wanted to note a couple of things. I have had a few items returned by buyers but each time, the funds were released after Tradesy received the item. One was an Hermes Petit h bag charm which was returned because the buyer said it was the "wrong size". I wasn't worried because I never included a size in that listing - cos I was never sure of the size anyway. Tradesy returned my money after seeing that my listing never mentioned the size.
> 
> A tip for sellers when selling expensive items. A video isn't proof of what was actually shipped so it may not provide enough protection for a seller. If it is possible to attach a lock somewhere on your item (on bag handles or a obvious location on the item where you will need to remove the lock before using it), get a soft metal lock with a number-lock combination. Those retail for about $6/7. Set the code and attach it to the item if possible. I have done this a few times - with pricier items. I inform the buyer (and I leave a note in the package) that they should contact me for the code to unlock the lock after they receive the item, but once I provide the code, they cannot return the item any longer. If they want to sit on it for a couple of days, that's fine. But once I send the code via the messages on Tradesy, the item will no longer be accepted for return. That has really helped me so far. I have attached a picture to show a lock on a bag I sold.
> View attachment 3436913
> 
> Also I never send my original receipt - I send copies but always keep the original.
> 
> I hope these tips help!




How is a video not proof? We shouldn't have to bend over backwards or spend money for locks to sell stuff


----------



## BeenBurned

So I was looking at my Tradesy sales. When I clicked on one of the items I sold, it showed as sold by Strawberry Fields. The price is the same price I sold for but my shipping was $8.50 with the Tradesy label. On the Strawberry Fields listing, shipping was $14.00. 

if a buyer returns an item and Tradesy resells it on one of their own IDs, does my "sold" item automatically show as Strawberry Fields's item? 

I knew they listed with the original pictures but I didn't realize that my own sold item would show as "their" sold item.


----------



## GemsBerry

I have weird situation. Buyer purchased bag, sent me thank you email saying bag is beautiful, then requested return. Tradesy payouts page was showing pending funds and inspection required. I emailed Tradesy after 4 days, pointing at buyer's email and they released my funds 2-3 days layer. Now they relisted my bag with more damage than was there when I sent it. It was priced 50% off for inner handle wear, now they claim cracks and hardware scratches that were not there. They reused my pics, i asked where is that damage, they said you can see it at the pics, which I obviously can't because it was not there when bag was in my possession and when I took pics. I wonder what happened.


----------



## BeenBurned

That's weird. Another thing- I never got any request for return!


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> So I was looking at my Tradesy sales. When I clicked on one of the items I sold, it showed as sold by Strawberry Fields. The price is the same price I sold for but my shipping was $8.50 with the Tradesy label. On the Strawberry Fields listing, shipping was $14.00.
> 
> if a buyer returns an item and Tradesy resells it on one of their own IDs, does my "sold" item automatically show as Strawberry Fields's item?
> 
> I knew they listed with the original pictures but I didn't realize that my own sold item would show as "their" sold item.



Yes, this happened to me a couple of weeks ago. When I go to my sold listings, it now lists the seller as Abbey Road. I never got a return request either, but I did notice that my funds were delayed at the time until Tradesy did their own authenticity check presumably. I wonder if the buyer returns it because they didn't like it, and not because it was misrepresented, perhaps there is no return notification.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I have weird situation. Buyer purchased bag, sent me thank you email saying bag is beautiful, then requested return. Tradesy payouts page was showing pending funds and inspection required. I emailed Tradesy after 4 days, pointing at buyer's email and they released my funds 2-3 days layer. Now they relisted my bag with more damage than was there when I sent it. It was priced 50% off for inner handle wear, now they claim cracks and hardware scratches that were not there. They reused my pics, i asked where is that damage, they said you can see it at the pics, which I obviously can't because it was not there when bag was in my possession and when I took pics. I wonder what happened.



That is odd. Even if the buyer used it in the 4 day period prior to returning it, how could a person do that much damage in a few days?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

paula3boys said:


> How is a video not proof? We shouldn't have to bend over backwards or spend money for locks to sell stuff



Because the bag in the video may not actually be the one you sent to the customer. 

I used to take video of myself packing sold items at fedex, taping the box up, showing the label on the video and handing it to a fedex employee. A lot of work!! Well i had a major case on ebay and i sent them my video and they told me that the video proves nothing. They said it could have been edited, i could have sent a fake bag still (even though in my video i showed the serial number). Luckily at the end i won the case but honestly there is no full proof way.


----------



## EGBDF

yai said:


> Just reading through and I wanted to note a couple of things. I have had a few items returned by buyers but each time, the funds were released after Tradesy received the item. One was an Hermes Petit h bag charm which was returned because the buyer said it was the "wrong size". I wasn't worried because I never included a size in that listing - cos I was never sure of the size anyway. Tradesy returned my money after seeing that my listing never mentioned the size.
> 
> A tip for sellers when selling expensive items. A video isn't proof of what was actually shipped so it may not provide enough protection for a seller. If it is possible to attach a lock somewhere on your item (on bag handles or a obvious location on the item where you will need to remove the lock before using it), get a soft metal lock with a number-lock combination. Those retail for about $6/7. Set the code and attach it to the item if possible. I have done this a few times - with pricier items. I inform the buyer (and I leave a note in the package) that they should contact me for the code to unlock the lock after they receive the item, but once I provide the code, they cannot return the item any longer. If they want to sit on it for a couple of days, that's fine. But once I send the code via the messages on Tradesy, the item will no longer be accepted for return. That has really helped me so far. I have attached a picture to show a lock on a bag I sold.
> View attachment 3436913
> 
> Also I never send my original receipt - I send copies but always keep the original.
> 
> I hope these tips help!


That's a good idea, but do you know for sure that Tradesy will back you up on this? It seems like Tradesy is the one who makes the return rules, not each individual seller.


----------



## yai

EGBDF said:


> That's a good idea, but do you know for sure that Tradesy will back you up on this? It seems like Tradesy is the one who makes the return rules, not each individual seller.



You are correct, Tradesy makes the rules - not sellers. But each time I did this, I informed Tradesy that I would have a lock on it. And then I ask the buyer to confirm to me in writing (via message on Tradesy which can be tracked) the condition of the item on receipt. That way, if they decide to return later, the condition of the item is not in dispute. And if they return without requesting the code, they will need to return the item with the lock and that gives some comfort that it is my item and not something else.
I think fraudulent buyers will probably find a way around this, but I think it provides some protection for the seller.


----------



## yai

paula3boys said:


> How is a video not proof? We shouldn't have to bend over backwards or spend money for locks to sell stuff



I think Atiaofthejulii answered your question well. A video does not prove that what you sent is what is being recorded. It is possible to record something and ship something else. 

The idea is not to bend over backwards really. It is to protect ourselves from incorrect claims. And the way I see it, if $7 provides some level of protection when selling an item for $500 or more, that's $7 well spent.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, this happened to me a couple of weeks ago. When I go to my sold listings, it now lists the seller as Abbey Road. I never got a return request either, but I did notice that my funds were delayed at the time until Tradesy did their own authenticity check presumably. I wonder if the buyer returns it because they didn't like it, and not because it was misrepresented, perhaps there is no return notification.


Maybe that's it. I think my money was slower to be available also. (I only have one other sold item to compare to but it was higher end  and more expensive and the money was available more quickly. That item shows that I'm the seller.)


----------



## paula3boys

BeenBurned said:


> That's weird. Another thing- I never got any request for return!





nicole0612 said:


> Yes, this happened to me a couple of weeks ago. When I go to my sold listings, it now lists the seller as Abbey Road. I never got a return request either, but I did notice that my funds were delayed at the time until Tradesy did their own authenticity check presumably. I wonder if the buyer returns it because they didn't like it, and not because it was misrepresented, perhaps there is no return notification.



You don't get notified when they request return for other reasons- they just didn't like it. They return for site credit and Tradesy relists using your original listing so when you click on that sale it shows their listing and they sold it.


----------



## paula3boys

yai said:


> I think Atiaofthejulii answered your question well. A video does not prove that what you sent is what is being recorded. It is possible to record something and ship something else.
> 
> The idea is not to bend over backwards really. It is to protect ourselves from incorrect claims. And the way I see it, if $7 provides some level of protection when selling an item for $500 or more, that's $7 well spent.



Most of the items that I sell are less than $500. I think I go through enough to sell and ship an EUC or brand new item as it is. 

I really wish there was a way to block known problematic buyers from even trying to purchase my stuff on there like I was able to on eBay or Bonanza.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> It sounds like a glitch. I would contact them. I'm able to log in, but I just noticed that my earnings amount has changed. It appears I am missing money for one of my sales that was previously released but I hadn't withdrawn yet. It changed back to pending on my payouts page, but nothing is showing on my sales page to show there is a problem. If it was released after 4 days after delivery, that should mean the buyer can't return, right?



ACTUALLY, the only exception is if it is a fake purse. Other than that, they will release after 4 days. 
If you didn't sell a fake, then no worries! It's probably a glitch


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sorry Yai, I think that is a horrible idea. What buyer wants to wait for you to respond with a code? Once they open the lock, they are free to do whatever they want (good ole' switch-a-roo if they wanted).

I always prefer security tags. The only way to remove them is to snip them off and once it's snipped off they can't reuse it. The security tags I have, have a security number and I take a picture of the purse with it on. Of course I tell the buyer what the process is and so far it has worked for me!! 



yai said:


> Just reading through and I wanted to note a couple of things. I have had a few items returned by buyers but each time, the funds were released after Tradesy received the item. One was an Hermes Petit h bag charm which was returned because the buyer said it was the "wrong size". I wasn't worried because I never included a size in that listing - cos I was never sure of the size anyway. Tradesy returned my money after seeing that my listing never mentioned the size.
> 
> A tip for sellers when selling expensive items. A video isn't proof of what was actually shipped so it may not provide enough protection for a seller. If it is possible to attach a lock somewhere on your item (on bag handles or a obvious location on the item where you will need to remove the lock before using it), get a soft metal lock with a number-lock combination. Those retail for about $6/7. Set the code and attach it to the item if possible. I have done this a few times - with pricier items. I inform the buyer (and I leave a note in the package) that they should contact me for the code to unlock the lock after they receive the item, but once I provide the code, they cannot return the item any longer. If they want to sit on it for a couple of days, that's fine. But once I send the code via the messages on Tradesy, the item will no longer be accepted for return. That has really helped me so far. I have attached a picture to show a lock on a bag I sold.
> View attachment 3436913
> 
> Also I never send my original receipt - I send copies but always keep the original.
> 
> I hope these tips help!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Correct. This is one of my tips I gave previously. That is one way I can tell if a seller has had a lot of returns. I go to their sold items and it will show whether they have been relisted or if they sold it, it will say in bold "sold". The ones relisted don't show "sold" next to the price anymore and then when you click on it, it's usually relisted on Strawberry Fields, Penny lane or the Abbey one. I like to buy from sellers who have the least returns possible. Sometimes people who buy and sell will relist the original item and you'll see that too when you look at the original seller's  "sold items". Doesn't mean it's a bad thing, but it just raises a flag to me. My own personal opinion.



BeenBurned said:


> So I was looking at my Tradesy sales. When I clicked on one of the items I sold, it showed as sold by Strawberry Fields. The price is the same price I sold for but my shipping was $8.50 with the Tradesy label. On the Strawberry Fields listing, shipping was $14.00.
> 
> if a buyer returns an item and Tradesy resells it on one of their own IDs, does my "sold" item automatically show as Strawberry Fields's item?
> 
> I knew they listed with the original pictures but I didn't realize that my own sold item would show as "their" sold item.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> I have weird situation. Buyer purchased bag, sent me thank you email saying bag is beautiful, then requested return. Tradesy payouts page was showing pending funds and inspection required. I emailed Tradesy after 4 days, pointing at buyer's email and they released my funds 2-3 days layer. Now they relisted my bag with more damage than was there when I sent it. It was priced 50% off for inner handle wear, now they claim cracks and hardware scratches that were not there. They reused my pics, i asked where is that damage, they said you can see it at the pics, which I obviously can't because it was not there when bag was in my possession and when I took pics. I wonder what happened.


What does it matter? You got your money and they got their refund. What Tradesy wants to do after that is up to them, right? It'd be one thing if you didn't get your money and they sent the bag back to you with more damage....


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> ACTUALLY, the only exception is if it is a fake purse. Other than that, they will release after 4 days.
> If you didn't sell a fake, then no worries! It's probably a glitch


I believe you are mistaken, at least in my case. This used to be the rule but now doesn't apply to unconfirmed sellers like me. When Tradesy sent out that letter last month, everything changed. Now you may get your money in 4 days but it isn't guaranteed. If a buyer requests a return for any reason, Tradesy waits until they have had a chance to examine the return before releasing your money. Even if the buyer doesn't claim it is fake or damaged, it still could be.

What I found surprising is that they released my money and then the next day it reverted back to pending. What if I had already withdrawn it?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> I believe you are mistaken, at least in my case. This used to be the rule but now doesn't apply to unconfirmed sellers like me. When Tradesy sent out that letter last month, everything changed. Now you may get your money in 4 days but it isn't guaranteed. If a buyer requests a return for any reason, Tradesy waits until they have had a chance to examine the return before releasing your money. Even if the buyer doesn't claim it is fake or damaged, it still could be.
> 
> What I found surprising is that they released my money and then the next day it reverted back to pending. What if I had already withdrawn it?



Didn't you agree once that I work for Tradesy because I wrote a nice review? haha. I guess this PROVES I don't since I'm not aware of their new policy.



> It appears I am missing money for one of my sales that was previously released but I hadn't withdrawn yet. It changed back to pending on my payouts page, but nothing is showing on my sales page to show there is a problem. If it was released after 4 days after delivery, that should mean the buyer can't return, right?



But you just answered your own question so I guess you knew more than you thought. haha. 





> If a buyer requests a return for any reason, Tradesy waits until they have had a chance to examine the return before releasing your money. Even if the buyer doesn't claim it is fake or damaged, it still could be.


Perhaps it was within the 4 days and they didn't notify you or mistakenly released the money and quickly took it back.

As far as the other question, if you had already withdrawn it, I'm not sure how that works, I always withdraw money right away. They might take money from credits or your next sell. I sure hope they don't have a way of taking it from your own bank account!! That's scary.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> That is odd. Even if the buyer used it in the 4 day period prior to returning it, how could a person do that much damage in a few days?


The whole thing was sketchy from the beginning. Customer asked questions explicitly about smoke odor, which was none. Then name and address were quite odd (no first name, address not recognized by USPS), I shipped it anyway as long as Tradesy label generator was OK with such incomplete information.
My explanation would be she used bag, then wanted to return it for full refund, not credit pulling SNAD so she might have done additional damage to it. But because she stupidly sent me email that the bag is great and she's happy and i pointed at it to Tradesy, they released my funds without a hiccup and assured me that it's all good on my side.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Yikes! This whole thing makes me want to revoke all of my listings and just sell in person. I would also never send to an address that was not recognized, I would confirm it.

People are so dishonest, it's scary for us sellers!



GemsBerry said:


> The whole thing was sketchy from the beginning. Customer asked questions explicitly about smoke odor, which was none. Then name and address were quite odd (no first name, address not recognized by USPS), I shipped it anyway as long as Tradesy label generator was OK with such incomplete information.
> My explanation would be she used bag, then wanted to return it for full refund, not credit pulling SNAD so she might have done additional damage to it. But because she stupidly sent me email that the bag is great and she's happy and i pointed at it to Tradesy, they released my funds without a hiccup and assured me that it's all good on my side.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> What does it matter? You got your money and they got their refund. What Tradesy wants to do after that is up to them, right? It'd be one thing if you didn't get your money and they sent the bag back to you with more damage....


Originally I thought so too, I got paid fast, why bother? But customers who favorited the sold item and asked Qs about it (it was a real bargain for rare color and great condit) get back to me and ask why it was returned and relisted. I respond that it was all good on my side, they should ask Abbey R for details. So it's about my reputation as a seller which is pristine with 30+ sales of high end items.
And importantly, as some posted earlier,  the sale is not complete even after you withdrew your funds if the item was returned. In case a new buyer returns it for SNAD, Tradesy will withdraw funds from your bank account or PayPal even several months after original sale for investigation. If customer deliberately damaged bag or did switcheroo,  it will be seller's problem.


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Didn't you agree once that I work for Tradesy because I wrote a nice review? haha. I guess this PROVES I don't since I'm not aware of their new policy.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just answered your own question so I guess you knew more than you thought. haha.
> Perhaps it was within the 4 days and they didn't notify you or mistakenly released the money and quickly took it back.
> 
> As far as the other question, if you had already withdrawn it, I'm not sure how that works, I always withdraw money right away. They might take money from credits or your next sell. I sure hope they don't have a way of taking it from your own bank account!! That's scary.


I don't appreciate your snarkiness.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Originally I thought so too, I got paid fast, why bother? But customers who favorited the sold item and asked Qs about it (it was a real bargain for rare color and great condit) get back to me and ask why it was returned and relisted. I respond that it was all good on my side, they should ask Abbey R for details. So it's about my reputation as a seller which is pristine with 30+ sales of high end items.
> And importantly, as some posted earlier,  the sale is not complete even after you withdrew your funds if the item was returned. In case a new buyer returns it for SNAD, Tradesy will withdraw funds from your bank account or PayPal even several months after original sale for investigation. If customer deliberately damaged bag or did switcheroo,  it will be seller's problem.



I see! Thanks for explaining. In that case, maybe Tradesy damaged it themselves.

If the customer deliberately damaged a bag, how would Tradesy know? It looks like the other poster on here had that happened to her and her own documentation didn't save her.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> I don't appreciate your snarkiness.



How was I being snarky "whatev"? I feel like everything I said was true. You agreed with others that I must work for Tradesy, you answered your own question in another post and I even ended the reply to another question to yours in a friendly response:

alwayscoffee89:





> As far as the other question, if you had already withdrawn it, I'm not sure how that works, I always withdraw money right away. They might take money from credits or your next sell. I sure hope they don't have a way of taking it from your own bank account!! That's scary.



If we are sharing opinions here, let's be honest, you've been nothing but pithy with your replies towards me: 

whatev:





> Most of us already know everything you've said. If you had read this thread from the beginning, you'll see that many of us have more experience with Tradesy than you, and most of us like Tradesy, which is why we are still active on this thread.



whatev:





> Buying and selling is not allowed on the purse forum.



Furthermore, you don't have to like what I say and I don't have to like what you say.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> The whole thing was sketchy from the beginning. Customer asked questions explicitly about smoke odor, which was none. Then name and address were quite odd (no first name, address not recognized by USPS), I shipped it anyway as long as Tradesy label generator was OK with such incomplete information.
> My explanation would be she used bag, then wanted to return it for full refund, not credit pulling SNAD so she might have done additional damage to it. But because she stupidly sent me email that the bag is great and she's happy and i pointed at it to Tradesy, they released my funds without a hiccup and assured me that it's all good on my side.



Most likely that is what happened. It is so sad that your bag got damaged in the process. Thank goodness she was a careless criminal though!


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Originally I thought so too, I got paid fast, why bother? But customers who favorited the sold item and asked Qs about it (it was a real bargain for rare color and great condit) get back to me and ask why it was returned and relisted. I respond that it was all good on my side, they should ask Abbey R for details. So it's about my reputation as a seller which is pristine with 30+ sales of high end items.
> And importantly, as some posted earlier,  the sale is not complete even after you withdrew your funds if the item was returned. In case a new buyer returns it for SNAD, Tradesy will withdraw funds from your bank account or PayPal even several months after original sale for investigation. If customer deliberately damaged bag or did switcheroo,  it will be seller's problem.



This is my understanding as well, that Tradesy can withdraw from your bank account down the road if they need to. Didn't that happen to someone on this forum a few months ago?


----------



## yai

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Sorry Yai, I think that is a horrible idea. What buyer wants to wait for you to respond with a code? Once they open the lock, they are free to do whatever they want (good ole' switch-a-roo if they wanted).
> 
> ess is and so far it has worked for me!!



I guess as you said, we don't all have to agree. The locks work for me perfectly. The main thing to take from that is to protect yourself as a seller by whatever means work for you. If the tags work for you, great. 

What buyer wants to ask for a code? Whoever is interested in what I have to offer. I really don't care if anyone is put off - I am not begging anyone for sales. If as a buyer the lock puts someone off, they can walk on by to the next seller. I sell on my terms and I want a buyer to confirm to me in writing the condition of the item when they receive it. I do that because I stand by everything I offer. If it's not in the expected condition, don't ask for the code, just return it and I'll happily take it back. To be clear, I am not a reseller hoping to make tons of profit. I don't absolutely have to make a sale so I am not trying to please any potential buyer. I sell things I bought because I loved them but they didn't work for me - I would rather keep my item than run the risk of anyone damaging it. I am perfectly okay with not making a sale to anyone with an objection. 
Just FYI though, all the items I have sold with locks (just 4 bags really and 1 dress) were bought within a day of my listing going up. The buyers never even questioned the lock idea....


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I don't like that! It doesn't sound right to me. Maybe your Paypal, but not your own bank account. That's sketchy, don't ya think?



nicole0612 said:


> This is my understanding as well, that Tradesy can withdraw from your bank account down the road if they need to. Didn't that happen to someone on this forum a few months ago?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

yai said:


> I guess as you said, we don't all have to agree. The locks work for me perfectly. The main thing to take from that is to protect yourself as a seller by whatever means work for you. If the tags work for you, great.
> 
> What buyer wants to ask for a code? Whoever is interested in what I have to offer. I really don't care if anyone is put off - I am not begging anyone for sales. If as a buyer the lock puts someone off, they can walk on by to the next seller. I sell on my terms and I want a buyer to confirm to me in writing the condition of the item when they receive it. I do that because I stand by everything I offer. If it's not in the expected condition, don't ask for the code, just return it and I'll happily take it back. To be clear, I am not a reseller hoping to make tons of profit. I don't absolutely have to make a sale so I am not trying to please any potential buyer. I sell things I bought because I loved them but they didn't work for me - I would rather keep my item than run the risk of anyone damaging it. I am perfectly okay with not making a sale to anyone with an objection.
> Just FYI though, all the items I have sold with locks (just 4 bags really and 1 dress) were bought within a day of my listing going up. The buyers never even questioned the lock idea....



That's awesome it worked for you!! Not against it, just never seen it. I just would be afraid of them re-using the lock. Also, if I were buying it, I'd hope that you'd respond withe a code right away so I could use it  Which I'm sure you do.

I like the security tags because they are a penny each. But who knows what Tradesy does or would do if an item was returned without the lock/tag when it originally had one? I guess the deters the customer away from purchasing from someone who goes the extra step, right? If it works, keep doing it!


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Correct. This is one of my tips I gave previously. That is one way I can tell if a seller has had a lot of returns. I go to their sold items and it will show whether they have been relisted or if they sold it, it will say in bold "sold". The ones relisted don't show "sold" next to the price anymore and then when you click on it, it's usually relisted on Strawberry Fields, Penny lane or the Abbey one. I like to buy from sellers who have the least returns possible. Sometimes people who buy and sell will relist the original item and you'll see that too when you look at the original seller's  "sold items". Doesn't mean it's a bad thing, but it just raises a flag to me. My own personal opinion.



You should not automatically think that a seller that had a return must have issues though. I know one buyer returned a purse I sent her because she ended up not liking the color. She returned it for site credit to get something she preferred instead so one of Tradesy's closets sold it. The other was a buyer having remorse then adding marks to my brand new item and trying to get their money back. Finally, after hours calling and e-mailing them pictures and video to prove it was brand new, they have reversed their decision and given me my money. I guess they will now have to resell the item and probably at a loss due to the marks (unless they reverse giving her a refund and mail the item back to her, but I don't know how that works. I don't care, as long as I got my money). 

So both cases were not my fault as a seller.  I wish Tradesy would not make it so obvious that they are reselling an item that was returned because of something like this. It is obviously decided it wasn't my fault, but will show this way and someone who thinks as you do will assume there were issues on my end when there were not.


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't like that! It doesn't sound right to me. Maybe your Paypal, but not your own bank account. That's sketchy, don't ya think?



I don't know that it is too different in the end. I know that PayPal can retrieve money from a seller's bank account months later, because I unintentionally bought a fake purse on eBay this past year, then quickly afterwards had my son 2 weeks early and didn't get around to opening the box, much less getting the authenticity checked until about 4 months after the purchase. It was fake, and the seller said that they had closed their PayPal account so too bad. It was within the 6 month limit for a claim, so PayPal refunded me and their CS told me not to worry that the seller's PP account was closed because they would get their money back from the seller's bank account.


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> You should not automatically think that a seller that had a return must have issues though. I know one buyer returned a purse I sent her because she ended up not liking the color. She returned it for site credit to get something she preferred instead so one of Tradesy's closets sold it. The other was a buyer having remorse then adding marks to my brand new item and trying to get their money back. Finally, after hours calling and e-mailing them pictures and video to prove it was brand new, they have reversed their decision and given me my money. I guess they will now have to resell the item and probably at a loss due to the marks (unless they reverse giving her a refund and mail the item back to her, but I don't know how that works. I don't care, as long as I got my money).
> 
> So both cases were not my fault as a seller.  I wish Tradesy would not make it so obvious that they are reselling an item that was returned because of something like this. It is obviously decided it wasn't my fault, but will show this way and someone who thinks as you do will assume there were issues on my end when there were not.


I agree. I think one of the appeals of Tradesy is that buyers can return items if they don't like them, they don't fit, etc. I've bought 2 things from Tradesy's closets and I was apprehensive because I knew they were returns. But I was very pleased with what I received.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> You should not automatically think that a seller that had a return must have issues though. I know one buyer returned a purse I sent her because she ended up not liking the color. She returned it for site credit to get something she preferred instead so one of Tradesy's closets sold it. The other was a buyer having remorse then adding marks to my brand new item and trying to get their money back. Finally, after hours calling and e-mailing them pictures and video to prove it was brand new, they have reversed their decision and given me my money. I guess they will now have to resell the item and probably at a loss due to the marks (unless they reverse giving her a refund and mail the item back to her, but I don't know how that works. I don't care, as long as I got my money).
> 
> So both cases were not my fault as a seller.  I wish Tradesy would not make it so obvious that they are reselling an item that was returned because of something like this. It is obviously decided it wasn't my fault, but will show this way and someone who thinks as you do will assume there were issues on my end when there were not.


I'm glad Tradesy finally did the right thing by you. It's a shame you had to fight so hard.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Correct. This is one of my tips I gave previously. That is one way I can tell if a seller has had a lot of returns. I go to their sold items and it will show whether they have been relisted or if they sold it, it will say in bold "sold". The ones relisted don't show "sold" next to the price anymore and then when you click on it, it's usually relisted on Strawberry Fields, Penny lane or the Abbey one. I like to buy from sellers who have the least returns possible. Sometimes people who buy and sell will relist the original item and you'll see that too when you look at the original seller's  "sold items". Doesn't mean it's a bad thing, but it just raises a flag to me. My own personal opinion.





paula3boys said:


> You should not automatically think that a seller that had a return must have issues though.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> So both cases were not my fault as a seller.  I wish Tradesy would not make it so obvious that they are reselling an item that was returned because of something like this. It is obviously decided it wasn't my fault, but will show this way and someone who thinks as you do will assume there were issues on my end when there were not.





EGBDF said:


> I agree. I think one of the appeals of Tradesy is that buyers can return items if they don't like them, they don't fit, etc. I've bought 2 things from Tradesy's closets and I was apprehensive because I knew they were returns. But I was very pleased with what I received.


I totally agree with the others here. How can a seller be a problem if that seller doesn't even know an item was returned? Clearly if it were a problem seller with either fake or SNAD items, the seller WOULD have been told and the item would have been returned to the seller. 

You shouldn't be blaming sellers for something they have no control over nor knowledge of.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> I totally agree with the others here. How can a seller be a problem if that seller doesn't even know an item was returned? Clearly if it were a problem seller with either fake or SNAD items, the seller WOULD have been told and the item would have been returned to the seller.
> 
> You shouldn't be blaming sellers for something they have no control over nor knowledge of.



Blaming? Who said I was blaming? I just prefer not to buy from someone who has a lot of returns. My OWN personal preference. 

Who knows what happened on the other side, as the buyer, you just never know. Thee ONE time I bought from someone who had a lot of returns, I ended up returning their item because I wasn't sure of authenticity. Sent it to Tradesy and guess what? I got a full refund because Tradesy said it was fake. And then guess what? The seller messaged me and was wondering why I returned it and I told her I wasn't sure of authenticity. She said she got paid anyways. So what happened to the purse if we I got my money back and she got paid?? I never saw the item relisted by Tradesy either.

How does that work? It just made me think twice before purchasing from someone with more than 10 returns. That's all, it's my personal experience. Now that you all have shared your stories, it makes me feel a little better and perhaps more open to it. But I still stay away from Tradesy's personal closets. Just knowing the item you are buying has been touched by many people and re-packaged and re-shipped many times makes me question the quality of the item still (since most of the time they just use the original listings).

For the most part, I'm just selling on Tradesy. I've decided to just buy my big purchases at the store instead.


----------



## aga5

I also want to point out that if a buyer confirms via massage that they received and are satisfied with an item, Tradesy will release funds sooner.  (You do have to forward the message to Tradesy)


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It just made me think twice before purchasing from someone with more than 10 returns. That's all, it's my personal experience. Now that you all have shared your stories, it makes me feel a little better and perhaps more open to it.


You're certainly entitled to buy from or not buy from whomever you wish and for whatever reason but the reasons you're saying just don't make sense. 

Personally, I love shopping at stores that have liberal return policies because  of their return policy. I know I can return that item that doesn't look as good on me as it did on the hanger. Or that bag that didn't hold my stuff as well as I'd hoped. Or those jeans that were slightly too big at the waist and too tight at the hips. 

Just because those items didn't work for me doesn't make the store (Nordies, Bloomies, Louis Vuitton, whatever) a bad "seller" nor does it mean there's something wrong with the item. It just didn't work for me. 

Additionally, if an item is returned (on Tradesy) for one of the above reasons, the seller doesn't even know about it! So for me to think that Tradesy's liberal return policy, something that draws people TO their site is actually costing me buyers, it's bothersome. 



alwayscoffee89 said:


> But I still stay away from Tradesy's personal closets. Just knowing the item you are buying has been touched by many people and re-packaged and re-shipped many times makes me question the quality of the item still (since most of the time they just use the original listings).


"Touched by many people?" Do you think you're the only person who looked at and bought any item at any department store? Do you think that your feet are the only ones that have tried on a pair of shoes at Lord and Taylor? Although I'm speculating, I willing to bet that most of the inventory in any department store has been "touched by many," and probably tried on by many people and even bought and returned multiple times. That doesn't mean there's something wrong with the quality of the item. 

It's the nature of the business!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

BeenBurned said:


> You're certainly entitled to buy from or not buy from whomever you wish and for whatever reason but the reasons you're saying just don't make sense.
> 
> Personally, I love shopping at stores that have liberal return policies because  of their return policy. I know I can return that item that doesn't look as good on me as it did on the hanger. Or that bag that didn't hold my stuff as well as I'd hoped. Or those jeans that were slightly too big at the waist and too tight at the hips.
> 
> Just because those items didn't work for me doesn't make the store (Nordies, Bloomies, Louis Vuitton, whatever) a bad "seller" nor does it mean there's something wrong with the item. It just didn't work for me.
> 
> Additionally, if an item is returned (on Tradesy) for one of the above reasons, the seller doesn't even know about it! So for me to think that Tradesy's liberal return policy, something that draws people TO their site is actually costing me buyers, it's bothersome.
> 
> 
> "Touched by many people?" Do you think you're the only person who looked at and bought any item at any department store? Do you think that your feet are the only ones that have tried on a pair of shoes at Lord and Taylor? Although I'm speculating, I willing to bet that most of the inventory in any department store has been "touched by many," and probably tried on by many people and even bought and returned multiple times. That doesn't mean there's something wrong with the quality of the item.
> 
> It's the nature of the business!



I partially agree but at least when you're at a department store you could "inspect" and item before you commit to buying it. I'm not too crazy about buying from the Tradesy closets either but my reason is more due to lack of transparency in their listings, a lot of them are low quality photos and vague descriptions. I've asked for more photos one and they refused


----------



## soccerzfan

Is tradesy slow in approving sales or something lately? Someone purchased one of my items 1.5 days ago and I called tradesy this morning but they just gave me the usual respond that they're looking to make sure everything is good before letting me confirm the sale. I'm just getting a little antsy that maybe there's something wrong with the buyer?? Does anyone experience this before?


----------



## BeenBurned

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I partially agree but at least when you're at a department store you could "inspect" and item before you commit to buying it. I'm not too crazy about buying from the Tradesy closets either but my reason is more due to lack of transparency in their listings, a lot of them are low quality photos and vague descriptions. I've asked for more photos one and they refused


I think part of the problem with what concerns you about Tradesy's closet is the fact that because tradesy relists from the original seller's closet, the pictures and description are only as good as the original seller made her listing. And because they're just flipping the item, they're too lazy to do their own work and take their own pictures --- something i think they should do anyway. They shouldn't be using another seller's work.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

soccerzfan said:


> Is tradesy slow in approving sales or something lately? Someone purchased one of my items 1.5 days ago and I called tradesy this morning but they just gave me the usual respond that they're looking to make sure everything is good before letting me confirm the sale. I'm just getting a little antsy that maybe there's something wrong with the buyer?? Does anyone experience this before?



I've had this happen to about 10 of my sales. I once had an item that took 4 days to verify.  i've sold about 150 items. Only once was one of the delayed items cancelled


----------



## EGBDF

soccerzfan said:


> Is tradesy slow in approving sales or something lately? Someone purchased one of my items 1.5 days ago and I called tradesy this morning but they just gave me the usual respond that they're looking to make sure everything is good before letting me confirm the sale. I'm just getting a little antsy that maybe there's something wrong with the buyer?? Does anyone experience this before?


I haven't had any delays. Maybe once an item took 6 hrs but that's the longest.


----------



## paula3boys

aga5 said:


> I also want to point out that if a buyer confirms via massage that they received and are satisfied with an item, Tradesy will release funds sooner.  (You do have to forward the message to Tradesy)



They have ability to read messages without us forwarding. They have on several of mine.


----------



## aga5

paula3boys said:


> They have ability to read messages without us forwarding. They have on several of mine.



I am sure that is the case, I will typical just forward them the message to get them to release the funds sooner.


----------



## paula3boys

aga5 said:


> I am sure that is the case, I will typical just forward them the message to get them to release the funds sooner.


That is good. I just tell them that the buyer messaged me and then they say they confirmed it and I get my money sooner. I am glad that they offer that because they don't have to. They could tell us to wait the full 4 days (verified sellers).


----------



## paula3boys

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I partially agree but at least when you're at a department store you could "inspect" and item before you commit to buying it. I'm not too crazy about buying from the Tradesy closets either but my reason is more due to lack of transparency in their listings, a lot of them are low quality photos and vague descriptions. I've asked for more photos one and they refused


They had a Louis Vuitton Rose Ballerine Empreinte key pouch in their closet with horribly dark pictures and the price they listed was about $600 plus shipping. I messaged them and asked for better pictures and asked why they were selling the item for well over retail price (I asked because I knew it was Tradesy's closet. I skip over other people's posts with prices above retails and don't bother to message). They ended up adding better pictures and lowered the price to $460 or something like that. Of course I was away from my computer when they did that so someone scooped it up before I could check the new pics and possibly buy it. My point is that they are willing to at least give better pictures if you make an argument about the horrible pics in a listing. They were willing to change the price when I pointed out that it was above retail. I was pleasantly surprised about both.


----------



## jmc3007

Chanel and Celine on sale 10% off courtesy of Tradesy.  Not complaining but they've been rather generous with promotions of late since their last round of funding.


----------



## quinna

soccerzfan said:


> Is tradesy slow in approving sales or something lately? Someone purchased one of my items 1.5 days ago and I called tradesy this morning but they just gave me the usual respond that they're looking to make sure everything is good before letting me confirm the sale. I'm just getting a little antsy that maybe there's something wrong with the buyer?? Does anyone experience this before?


The last two things I've sold lately took at least two days.


----------



## NANI1972

Can't sign into my account,  anyone else having an issue?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NANI1972 said:


> Can't sign into my account,  anyone else having an issue?


yep


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> Can't sign into my account,  anyone else having an issue?


I can sign in.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

NANI1972 said:


> Can't sign into my account,  anyone else having an issue?


YES!! Last night I found a screaming deal on a Louis and went to go sign in and it said "too many attempts to login", so I created another account and bought the bag really fast. But it really made me mad. I was hoping I wouldn't miss out on that Louis! Now I have two accounts. Which I don't really like.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Valid point. I see what you are saying. Albeit, returning/buying in a department store is all done in person and much easier than waiting for your money back which can take up to 2 weeks with Tradesy. Plus at a department store, you don't get a credit, you get your money back. Tradesy mostly gives you a credit if you weren't  happy. Plus, I'd rather feel and touch a returned item than purchase blindly from a post that has the old listing and prior pictures. 

When I first joined Tradesy, I bought from one of their closets, I was clueless that they were a return closet and they told me that the purchase was final price and cannot be returned. I thought it was weird since they say they take all returns, but I anxiously waited...took them forever to ship (not kidding, 2 weeks) and I did get the shoes finally and nothing was wrong with them and looked brand new. 

But it just made me extra cautious. Buying online is scary period, especially buying used. 



BeenBurned said:


> You're certainly entitled to buy from or not buy from whomever you wish and for whatever reason but the reasons you're saying just don't make sense.
> 
> Personally, I love shopping at stores that have liberal return policies because  of their return policy. I know I can return that item that doesn't look as good on me as it did on the hanger. Or that bag that didn't hold my stuff as well as I'd hoped. Or those jeans that were slightly too big at the waist and too tight at the hips.
> 
> Just because those items didn't work for me doesn't make the store (Nordies, Bloomies, Louis Vuitton, whatever) a bad "seller" nor does it mean there's something wrong with the item. It just didn't work for me.
> 
> Additionally, if an item is returned (on Tradesy) for one of the above reasons, the seller doesn't even know about it! So for me to think that Tradesy's liberal return policy, something that draws people TO their site is actually costing me buyers, it's bothersome.
> 
> 
> "Touched by many people?" Do you think you're the only person who looked at and bought any item at any department store? Do you think that your feet are the only ones that have tried on a pair of shoes at Lord and Taylor? Although I'm speculating, I willing to bet that most of the inventory in any department store has been "touched by many," and probably tried on by many people and even bought and returned multiple times. That doesn't mean there's something wrong with the quality of the item.
> 
> It's the nature of the business!


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> YES!! Last night I found a screaming deal on a Louis and went to go sign in and it said "too many attempts to login", so I created another account and bought the bag really fast. But it really made me mad. I was hoping I wouldn't miss out on that Louis! Now I have two accounts. Which I don't really like.



Be aware that this is against their terms of service and when I was reading reviews on them at Better Business Bureau, people lost ALL affiliated accounts they signed up for when they signed up for more than one account.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

paula3boys said:


> Be aware that this is against their terms of service and when I was reading reviews on them at Better Business Bureau, people lost ALL affiliated accounts they signed up for when they signed up for more than one account.



I just spent 20 minutes reading their terms of service. Can you please show me where you saw that?

Thanks  I'm calling Tradesy also.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

paula3boys said:


> Be aware that this is against their terms of service and when I was reading reviews on them at Better Business Bureau, people lost ALL affiliated accounts they signed up for when they signed up for more than one account.



Also, why would they do that? If I buy stuff on one account, let's say it's my boyfriends, but with my payment information and my shipping address and I sell on another with the same info, I don't see how that is bothering anyone? I gave my information to them, they didn't flag it. I purchased the item and it's being delivered next week. Everything is legal and I'm not doing anything fishy. Just purchasing an item on another account since they wouldn't let me sign into my own with their glitch they had last night.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

alwayscoffee89 said:


> YES!! Last night I found a screaming deal on a Louis and went to go sign in and it said "too many attempts to login", so I created another account and bought the bag really fast. But it really made me mad. I was hoping I wouldn't miss out on that Louis! Now I have two accounts. Which I don't really like.


Ha, ha that's funny.  It is like trying to grab that deal before someone does during Christmas shopping at the mall.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Ha, ha that's funny.  It is like trying to grab that deal before someone does during Christmas shopping at the mall.



Trust me, it totally reminded me of a frantic day like that! I was so determined! haha While the item was "reserved" by me, it was getting tons of likes. I knew it would be gone if I didn't create a new account.

Also regarding multiple accounts, Tradesy does not "advise" it, but it's not prohibited. Their reason: to avoid issues with selling items. Creating a second account to buy items is okay if you have another account to sell items. They just don't want multiple seller accounts listing the same items. 

 Whew, had me scared for a second since I have pending money.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Trust me, it totally reminded me of a frantic day like that! I was so determined! haha While the item was "reserved" by me, it was getting tons of likes. I knew it would be gone if I didn't create a new account.
> 
> Also regarding multiple accounts, Tradesy does not "advise" it, but it's not prohibited. Their reason: to avoid issues with selling items. Creating a second account to buy items is okay if you have another account to sell items. They just don't want multiple seller accounts listing the same items.
> 
> Whew, had me scared for a second since I have pending money.


I would be scared too.  I am glad it worked out for you.  Enjoy your new purse!  If I was your seller, I would be so happy because I would know that you really wanted the bag.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I would be scared too.  I am glad it worked out for you.  Enjoy your new purse!  If I was your seller, I would be so happy because I would know that you really wanted the bag.



No kidding! I'm glad too.

I can't wait to dress it up with my leopard bandeau!! It's going to be soooooo cute!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

*Tradesy just wrote me back regarding me having two accounts:

*


> Davon J
> (Tradesy)
> Aug 12, 12:54 PM PDT
> 
> Hi ********,
> We don't have a policy against having more than one account.
> 
> Thanks for contacting Tradesy! No worries about forgetting your password, happens to the best of us! I’d be happy to help you reset it.
> 
> Enter your email address at this link ( http://www.tradesy.com/reset-password ) and click SUBMIT to receive an email with instructions on resetting your password.
> 
> In the future, you can find this link by:
> 
> 
> Clicking Login at the top-right corner of Tradesy.com
> Next, click I forgot my password to the left of the "LOGIN" button
> 
> If you need any further assistance, please feel free to reach out at anytime. We’re always here to help!


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Also, why would they do that? If I buy stuff on one account, let's say it's my boyfriends, but with my payment information and my shipping address and I sell on another with the same info, I don't see how that is bothering anyone? I gave my information to them, they didn't flag it. I purchased the item and it's being delivered next week. Everything is legal and I'm not doing anything fishy. Just purchasing an item on another account since they wouldn't let me sign into my own with their glitch they had last night.


----------



## BeenBurned

paula3boys said:


> Be aware that this is against their terms of service and when I was reading reviews on them at Better Business Bureau, people lost ALL affiliated accounts they signed up for when they signed up for more than one account.





alwayscoffee89 said:


> *Tradesy just wrote me back regarding me having two accounts:
> *





alwayscoffee89 said:


> Also, why would they do that? If I buy stuff on one account, let's say it's my boyfriends, but with my payment information and my shipping address and I sell on another with the same info, I don't see how that is bothering anyone? I gave my information to them, they didn't flag it. I purchased the item and it's being delivered next week. Everything is legal and I'm not doing anything fishy. Just purchasing an item on another account since they wouldn't let me sign into my own with their glitch they had last night.


I just read their full terms and conditions and there's no policy disallowing multiple accounts.


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I just spent 20 minutes reading their terms of service. Can you please show me where you saw that?
> 
> Thanks  I'm calling Tradesy also.





alwayscoffee89 said:


> Also, why would they do that? If I buy stuff on one account, let's say it's my boyfriends, but with my payment information and my shipping address and I sell on another with the same info, I don't see how that is bothering anyone? I gave my information to them, they didn't flag it. I purchased the item and it's being delivered next week. Everything is legal and I'm not doing anything fishy. Just purchasing an item on another account since they wouldn't let me sign into my own with their glitch they had last night.





BeenBurned said:


> I just read their full terms and conditions and there's no policy disallowing multiple accounts.



I am just going by the reviews on BBB and Tradesy was replying to the BBB complaints stating that they do not allow more than one account and will shut down ALL accounts if you have more than one account. Don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> *Tradesy just wrote me back regarding me having two accounts:
> *



They obviously are contradicting themselves and enforcing this when they feel like it then. In the cases I read about on Better Business Bureau site, people complained that Tradesy closed their accounts and held their money hostage. Tradesy responded saying that they have the right to do it basically because of the violation of having more than one account. 

Just another reason that Tradesy is very frustrating at times.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> Can't sign into my account,  anyone else having an issue?





ccbaggirl89 said:


> yep



I couldn't too, even thought I was deactivated or smth
but now it works again


----------



## LL777

It's been very quite in my closet. I don't understand what's happening. I guess people are waiting for the next discount.


----------



## Prettyn

LL777 said:


> It's been very quite in my closet. I don't understand what's happening. I guess people are waiting for the next discount.


Yes same here. Haven't sold anything in a while. I'm not interested in lowering my prices again .


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Has anyone use the flexible pricing feature? I typically sell things at my best price but since im in no rush to sell i figured it would be a good way to test it. but so weird it was there yesterday and now i dont see it!


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know when the Chanel and Celine sale ends?


----------



## ThisVNchick

There are definitely many buyers with two accounts. In the last 3 weeks I've had "multiple" buyers contact me asking to me lower my price. When I declined all of the best offers, I found out when the items were confirmed that these were the same people who contacted me before (their names on the confirmation emails matched those names on the original account but they used their alternative account to buy, after asking me to lower my price the second time to no avail).


----------



## EGBDF

ThisVNchick said:


> There are definitely many buyers with two accounts. In the last 3 weeks I've had "multiple" buyers contact me asking to me lower my price. When I declined all of the best offers, I found out when the items were confirmed that these were the same people who contacted me before (their names on the confirmation emails matched those names on the original account but they used their alternative account to buy, after asking me to lower my price the second time to no avail).


I don't really understand the point of having multiple accounts on Tradesy?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I don't really understand the point of having multiple accounts on Tradesy?


So you can love your own items!


----------



## ThisVNchick

EGBDF said:


> I don't really understand the point of having multiple accounts on Tradesy?



Well in my case, same buyer two accounts so he/she can ask me the same question twice "Can you go lower?" 

I'm guessing the strategy is if you ask enough times maybe the seller will give in. More account = more chances to get the item at the a lower price point.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> So you can love your own items!



A girl told me she was paying in a separate account because when a new account is opened you get $25 the first purchase


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know when the Chanel and Celine sale ends?



It seems that sunday at midnight tends to be the norm for their sales lately. I was surprised that this one in particular lasted so long (since its chanel)


----------



## paula3boys

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> A girl told me she was paying in a separate account because when a new account is opened you get $25 the first purchase



That's why I'd think they would not want someone to have multiple accounts. Whatever lol


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> A girl told me she was paying in a separate account because when a new account is opened you get $25 the first purchase



I created a second account in a hurry because their log in wasn't working at the moment and I saw a steal on a Louis. Then I found out I got $25 off on top of that, which was nice because when I originally joined I never used it because I forgot about it!!! ALSO, you can refer a friend and they get $10 off their first purchase and $10 credit to yourself. I haven't made another account for that reason, but I'm sure people do!


----------



## luv2run41

Has anyone had a potential buyer ask for express overnight shipping?  She said she needs the bag tomorrow etc.  I explained I can do express for an extra fee but there is no way I can promise she will have the bag tomorrow because Tradesy must confirm the sale.  She has asked me to use fedex and sent me several messages on how she must have the bag because she is leaving the country.  I should add she did the same thing about a week ago, saying she had to have the bag the next day.  I was out of town so back then I told her no as well.  I may be paranoid but I am getting a bad feeling.


----------



## halobear

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had a prospective buyer ask for express overnight shipping?  This one buyer said she needs the bag tomorrow etc.  I explained I can do express for an extra fee but there is no way I can promise she will have the bag tomorrow because Tradesy must confirm the sale.  She has asked me to use fedex and sent me several messages on how she must have the bag because she is leaving the country.  I should add she did the same thing about a week ago, saying she had to have the bag the next day.  I was out of town so back then I told her no as well.  I may be paranoid but I am getting a bad feeling.



Sounds fishy to me. Seems like she's trying to get you to ship/do sale outside of Tradesy.


----------



## justthefacts

Don't do it!!!


----------



## paula3boys

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had a potential buyer ask for express overnight shipping?  She said she needs the bag tomorrow etc.  I explained I can do express for an extra fee but there is no way I can promise she will have the bag tomorrow because Tradesy must confirm the sale.  She has asked me to use fedex and sent me several messages on how she must have the bag because she is leaving the country.  I should add she did the same thing about a week ago, saying she had to have the bag the next day.  I was out of town so back then I told her no as well.  I may be paranoid but I am getting a bad feeling.



Tell them no!


----------



## VernisCerise

Idk if it's been mentioned, Tradesy took commission of the shipping. I just sold the bag, and the numbers didn't add up. Apparently I'm supposed to add 9% to estimated shipping, like what the heck?!


----------



## EGBDF

VernisCerise said:


> Idk if it's been mentioned, Tradesy took commission of the shipping. I just sold the bag, and the numbers didn't add up. Apparently I'm supposed to add 9% to estimated shipping, like what the heck?!


That's another reason I like to use Tradesy's shipping label. They don't take the 9% out of their label.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AVOID!!! Always listen to your gut. She is being too needy. 


luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had a potential buyer ask for express overnight shipping?  She said she needs the bag tomorrow etc.  I explained I can do express for an extra fee but there is no way I can promise she will have the bag tomorrow because Tradesy must confirm the sale.  She has asked me to use fedex and sent me several messages on how she must have the bag because she is leaving the country.  I should add she did the same thing about a week ago, saying she had to have the bag the next day.  I was out of town so back then I told her no as well.  I may be paranoid but I am getting a bad feeling.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

VernisCerise said:


> Idk if it's been mentioned, Tradesy took commission of the shipping. I just sold the bag, and the numbers didn't add up. Apparently I'm supposed to add 9% to estimated shipping, like what the heck?!


I've never had that happen! My shipping cost is what I get in full, no matter what.


----------



## VernisCerise

EGBDF said:


> That's another reason I like to use Tradesy's shipping label. They don't take the 9% out of their label.



I used it once I believe, but I wanted to add insurance and signature confirmation this time. Is it offered with their label?



alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've never had that happen! My shipping cost is what I get in full, no matter what.



Good to know! I contacted them to double check, I couldn't find anywhere in the policy.

Thank you for replies!


----------



## paula3boys

VernisCerise said:


> I used it once I believe, but I wanted to add insurance and signature confirmation this time. Is it offered with their label?
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know! I contacted them to double check, I couldn't find anywhere in the policy.
> 
> Thank you for replies!



They take commission on shipping if you don't use label to avoid people circumventing fees


----------



## alwayscoffee89

VernisCerise said:


> I used it once I believe, but I wanted to add insurance and signature confirmation this time. Is it offered with their label?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> They don't offer than on their label (albeit, they should have one for all of that) That's why I do my own for my more expensive items. I definitely want good insurance (not the $50 they use) and proof it was delivered so my designer bag isn't on someone's hot porch.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

*****They don't offer than on their label (albeit, they should have one for all of that) That's why I do my own for my more expensive items. I definitely want good insurance (not the $50 they use) and proof it was delivered so my designer bag isn't on someone's hot porch.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

paula3boys said:


> They take commission on shipping if you don't use label to avoid people circumventing fees



They must have a certain limit. Because I've always gotten the full amount. I usually ask between $10-15. I can see them doing that if it was over $50. Who knows...


----------



## EGBDF

VernisCerise said:


> I used it once I believe, but I wanted to add insurance and signature confirmation this time. Is it offered with their label?
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know! I contacted them to double check, I couldn't find anywhere in the policy.
> 
> Thank you for replies!


Over $500 includes signature confirmation. I'm not sure what their current insurance coverage terms are. They seem to change every so often.


----------



## katlun

alwayscoffee89 said:


> They must have a certain limit. Because I've always gotten the full amount. I usually ask between $10-15. I can see them doing that if it was over $50. Who knows...



Tradesy does take commission on shipping costs, no matter how much or little you charge

I just sold an item for $40, had shipping cost at $3.50, buyer paid $43.50 and I got $39.58, Tradesy took commission on the total amount that the buyer paid


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had a potential buyer ask for express overnight shipping?  She said she needs the bag tomorrow etc.  I explained I can do express for an extra fee but there is no way I can promise she will have the bag tomorrow because Tradesy must confirm the sale.  She has asked me to use fedex and sent me several messages on how she must have the bag because she is leaving the country.  I should add she did the same thing about a week ago, saying she had to have the bag the next day.  I was out of town so back then I told her no as well.  I may be paranoid but I am getting a bad feeling.





justthefacts said:


> Don't do it!!!





paula3boys said:


> Tell them no!


It's a common tactic used in scams. By the time you find out you've been scammed, the buyer has the item and you'll lose the money.


----------



## NANI1972

alwayscoffee89 said:


> *****They don't offer than on their label (albeit, they should have one for all of that) That's why I do my own for my more expensive items. I definitely want good insurance (not the $50 they use) and proof it was delivered so my designer bag isn't on someone's hot porch.



Tradsey labels have insurance coverage and SC for an item over $500 per their policy.


----------



## onmymind24seven

i haven't sold on tradesy for a couple of months, have they changed their policy on money holdings? its no longer 4 days? because i have an item delivered today and said my money will be available by sept 5th


----------



## SweetDaisy05

onmymind24seven said:


> i haven't sold on tradesy for a couple of months, have they changed their policy on money holdings? its no longer 4 days? because i have an item delivered today and said my money will be available by sept 5th


Yes, Tradesy has changed their policy.  If a seller is not verified, then the seller has to wait I think 21 days at the longest.  Tradesy is trying to push sellers to be verified by giving their social security number, bank account information, and sometimes drivers licenses to a third party.  I really don't understand the need for sellers to have to give up so much personal information to sell a handbag but that's their rules.


----------



## onmymind24seven

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yes, Tradesy has changed their policy.  If a seller is not verified, then the seller has to wait I think 21 days at the longest.  Tradesy is trying to push sellers to be verified by giving their social security number, bank account information, and sometimes drivers licenses to a third party.  I really don't understand the need for sellers to have to give up so much personal information to sell a handbag but that's their rules.



is it safe to do so? I'm not comfortable giving away my SS number.


----------



## quinna

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had a potential buyer ask for express overnight shipping?  She said she needs the bag tomorrow etc.  I explained I can do express for an extra fee but there is no way I can promise she will have the bag tomorrow because Tradesy must confirm the sale.  She has asked me to use fedex and sent me several messages on how she must have the bag because she is leaving the country.  I should add she did the same thing about a week ago, saying she had to have the bag the next day.  I was out of town so back then I told her no as well.  I may be paranoid but I am getting a bad feeling.


I had the same situation happen maybe two months ago. I ended up ignoring after a while because I wasn't comfortable considering how much money was involved, and I ended up consigning the bag anyway.


----------



## whateve

onmymind24seven said:


> i haven't sold on tradesy for a couple of months, have they changed their policy on money holdings? its no longer 4 days? because i have an item delivered today and said my money will be available by sept 5th


I'm not verified and mine say something similar. However, since they implemented the new policy I've had mine released 4 days after delivery, just like before, in all but one case. The 21 day hold is the maximum. One difference is that they put the minimum 4 day hold even on non-brand name items.



onmymind24seven said:


> is it safe to do so? I'm not comfortable giving away my SS number.


I wouldn't and I didn't.


----------



## VernisCerise

paula3boys said:


> They take commission on shipping if you don't use label to avoid people circumventing fees



Ok, makes sense.



EGBDF said:


> Over $500 includes signature confirmation. I'm not sure what their current insurance coverage terms are. They seem to change every so often.



That's great to know for next time, thanks!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I just had my first returned item!! oh no!! The buyer just received it today and she already requested a return! I'm so nervous! I included the box and dust bag and listed as new. I'm afraid of what she is going to do to it :-/


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I just had my first returned item!! oh no!! The buyer just received it today and she already requested a return! I'm so nervous! I included the box and dust bag and listed as new. I'm afraid of what she is going to do to it :-/


How did you know she requested a return? It turns out I've had a couple, judging that they ended up in Tradesy's closet but I was never notified. I have another that I suspect is being returned because my money is still being held, but it looks exactly like all the others.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> How did you know she requested a return? It turns out I've had a couple, judging that they ended up in Tradesy's closet but I was never notified. I have another that I suspect is being returned because my money is still being held, but it looks exactly like all the others.



Tradesy sent me this email: 


> A return request has been filed
> 
> Thank you for being a Tradesy Verified Seller! We have received a return request for this item that requires further review by our team.
> Item: ******
> Size:  *Size: 15 x 5 x 9*
> Condition:  *Like new*
> What to Expect:
> 
> • Your buyer will send this item to Tradesy Headquarters by*August 25, 2016*, where it will be inspected and compared with your original listing to ensure that it was represented accurately.
> 
> • *Within 7 days of receiving the item*, we will notify you of the outcome.
> 
> • If your item was accurately represented, Tradesy will release your earnings.
> 
> • If we determine that your item was misrepresented, we’ll send the item back to you, and provide a full refund to your buyer, as per Tradesy's Return Policy for Sellers.
> 
> *You do not need to take any action at this time.* Please contact us if you have any questions!


Have you sold a lot of things? Maybe if you have sold a lot, they don't tell you. I've only sold 18 things. But this is my first return.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Also, I attached a security tag, so hopefully that helps somewhat!!


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Tradesy sent me this email:
> 
> Have you sold a lot of things? Maybe if you have sold a lot, they don't tell you. I've only sold 18 things. But this is my first return.


Maybe it is because you are verified. I've had about 75 sales. I didn't know I had any returns until I went through my sold items and found the ones that didn't have "sold for" in front of the price. I found two that were resold by Tradesy and two that were relisted by my buyers. Another item completely disappeared. It shows on my sales page but not in my closet, and the listing is gone. I have no idea what happened to that one.


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Tradesy sent me this email:
> 
> Have you sold a lot of things? Maybe if you have sold a lot, they don't tell you. I've only sold 18 things. But this is my first return.


I've had returns but I've never received any messages from Tradesy about them-I've just seen them moved to one of Tradesy's closets. Though I haven't had any returns in a while and like I commented before they change things. The wording makes it seem like the buyer may have requested a return for not as described. ("...that requires further review")
I hope it works out for you and in a timely manner!


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I've had returns but I've never received any messages from Tradesy about them-I've just seen them moved to one of Tradesy's closets. Though I haven't had any returns in a while and like I commented before they change things. The wording makes it seem like the buyer may have requested a return for not as described. ("...that requires further review")
> I hope it works out for you and in a timely manner!


I think they are examining all returns more carefully these days even if the buyer just changed her mind. I imagine there have been cases where the return ended up being fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I just had my first returned item!! oh no!! The buyer just received it today and she already requested a return! I'm so nervous! I included the box and dust bag and listed as new. I'm afraid of what she is going to do to it :-/





whateve said:


> How did you know she requested a return? It turns out I've had a couple, judging that they ended up in Tradesy's closet but I was never notified. I have another that I suspect is being returned because my money is still being held, but it looks exactly like all the others.





alwayscoffee89 said:


> Tradesy sent me this email:
> 
> Have you sold a lot of things? Maybe if you have sold a lot, they don't tell you. I've only sold 18 things. But this is my first return.


I'm new to Tradesy and haven't sold a lot of things. Apparently one of my items was returned but I too never got any notification from Tradesy nor the buyer. I found it only when I clicked on the item in my "sold" items and found it being sold (or sold) by Strawberry Fields.


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Tradesy sent me this email:
> 
> Have you sold a lot of things? Maybe if you have sold a lot, they don't tell you. I've only sold 18 things. But this is my first return.





whateve said:


> Maybe it is because you are verified. I've had about 75 sales. I didn't know I had any returns until I went through my sold items and found the ones that didn't have "sold for" in front of the price. I found two that were resold by Tradesy and two that were relisted by my buyers. Another item completely disappeared. It shows on my sales page but not in my closet, and the listing is gone. I have no idea what happened to that one.





EGBDF said:


> I've had returns but I've never received any messages from Tradesy about them-I've just seen them moved to one of Tradesy's closets. Though I haven't had any returns in a while and like I commented before they change things. The wording makes it seem like the buyer may have requested a return for not as described. ("...that requires further review")
> I hope it works out for you and in a timely manner!





BeenBurned said:


> I'm new to Tradesy and haven't sold a lot of things. Apparently one of my items was returned but I too never got any notification from Tradesy nor the buyer. I found it only when I clicked on the item in my "sold" items and found it being sold (or sold) by Strawberry Fields.



If the buyer wants a return because they did not like it, changed mind, etc, you don't get notified. If the buyer wants a return because they claim it is fake, not as described, etc- you get notified. Basically anytime they return and your money is subject to be taken away, you are notified. This is what I have noticed after 63 sales.


----------



## Prettyn

halobear said:


> Sounds fishy to me. Seems like she's trying to get you to ship/do sale outside of Tradesy.


I did and I paid for it, then she would not pick it up at ups the store. I got Tradesy involved and she finally picked it up. Then tradesy released the money to me.


----------



## halobear

Prettyn said:


> I did and I paid for it, then she would not pick it up at ups the store. I got Tradesy involved and she finally picked it up. Then tradesy released the money to me.



Glad it worked out for you. [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> If the buyer wants a return because they did not like it, changed mind, etc, you don't get notified. If the buyer wants a return because they claim it is fake, not as described, etc- you get notified. Basically anytime they return and your money is subject to be taken away, you are notified. This is what I have noticed after 63 sales.


That's good to know. It means no news is good news! I guess there wasn't a problem with any of mine then.


----------



## onmymind24seven

whateve said:


> I'm not verified and mine say something similar. However, since they implemented the new policy I've had mine released 4 days after delivery, just like before, in all but one case. The 21 day hold is the maximum. One difference is that they put the minimum 4 day hold even on non-brand name items.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't and I didn't.


thank you, ladies! i'm not going to do it either and just wait it out.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

EGBDF said:


> I've had returns but I've never received any messages from Tradesy about them-I've just seen them moved to one of Tradesy's closets. Though I haven't had any returns in a while and like I commented before they change things. The wording makes it seem like the buyer may have requested a return for not as described. ("...that requires further review")
> I hope it works out for you and in a timely manner!


Ugh. Better not be. It's brand new, it's a Coach purse so it's definitely not fake. I bought it myself and it has the dust bag and coach box! It was brand new!! That makes me really mad. Hopefully Tradesy is on my side, if not I'm done. How can I risk selling my things if not? I've heard from a lot of reviews that they always side with the buyer. Has anyone has a similar experience?


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Ugh. Better not be. It's brand new, it's a Coach purse so it's definitely not fake. I bought it myself and it has the dust bag and coach box! It was brand new!! That makes me really mad. Hopefully Tradesy is on my side, if not I'm done. How can I risk selling my things if not? I've heard from a lot of reviews that they always side with the buyer. Has anyone has a similar experience?



Read back a few pages about my recent experience with this very subject. I sold a brand new Louis Vuitton pochette. Buyer must've had remorse and wanted money back so she dirtied my item up and returned saying not as described. They sided with her even though I sent pics, receipt, and video. They ignored my proof till I spent literally five plus hours contacting them back and forth then reporting them to Better Business Bureau. It was a nightmare, but my video saved me in the end


----------



## alwayscoffee89

paula3boys said:


> Read back a few pages about my recent experience with this very subject. I sold a brand new Louis Vuitton pochette. Buyer must've had remorse and wanted money back so she dirtied my item up and returned saying not as described. They sided with her even though I sent pics, receipt, and video. They ignored my proof till I spent literally five plus hours contacting them back and forth then reporting them to Better Business Bureau. It was a nightmare, but my video saved me in the end


I remember that.  Are you still selling with them? If this goes bad, what's the process of reporting them to BBB? I don't think I would sell anymore. Doesn't seem like they care about sellers from what I've read. Does it cross their mind that the buyer might ruin an item?!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I couldn't bite my tongue and wait to see why she returned it, so I messaged the buyer and she was super nice. I guess I measured the purse inaccurately and she requested a return. She doesn't seem like the type to ruin a purse, so if I get it back then I'll just relist it! No biggie.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onmymind24seven said:


> is it safe to do so? I'm not comfortable giving away my SS number.


i decided not to give mine either. it's a personal decision. lots of people don't even care one bit about their SS# and privacy - just look at people on youtube and twitter and instagram and social media basically telling everyone where they live and work and shop. it's nuts imo. but you do what makes you comfortable. ebay doesn't require it and there is really no need for an SS# unless the company is trying to track major sellers and report them to the IRS. tradesy they can use the SS# to report earnings and make the high volume sellers responsible for taxes. but for minor sellers it's not cool of them to ask for that b/c the sales aren't high enough to matter.


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I couldn't bite my tongue and wait to see why she returned it, so I messaged the buyer and she was super nice. I guess I measured the purse inaccurately and she requested a return. She doesn't seem like the type to ruin a purse, so if I get it back then I'll just relist it! No biggie.



They will definitely rule in her favor then. At least you'll probably get it back in good condition so you can relist it.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

paula3boys said:


> They will definitely rule in her favor then. At least you'll probably get it back in good condition so you can relist it.


Or just keep it


----------



## alwayscoffee89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Or just keep it


Sorry it didn't add my cute emoticon. :-p


----------



## Toby93

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i decided not to give mine either. it's a personal decision. lots of people don't even care one bit about their SS# and privacy - just look at people on youtube and twitter and instagram and social media basically telling everyone where they live and work and shop. it's nuts imo. but you do what makes you comfortable. ebay doesn't require it and there is really no need for an SS# unless the company is trying to track major sellers and report them to the IRS. tradesy they can use the SS# to report earnings and make the high volume sellers responsible for taxes. but for minor sellers it's not cool of them to ask for that b/c the sales aren't high enough to matter.


I am not "verified" either and after my last sale it said Aug 29 or something like that - 21 days.  When the tracking showed it was delivered, my funds were released 4 days later, same as before.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I wanted to ask some general questions for sellers because I'm curious how everyone else does on their. Plus, I'm a little bored right now :-p I'll also answer my own questions. 

*Do your items sell fast?* I've only sold 18 things, but usually I sell in two's and on weekends. Then sales will be slow for about a couple weeks and then BAM, 2 different people will buy 2 different items in one day. 
*
Do you buy and sell or list your own items? *Most are my own items that I have purchased. A couple were things that I bought with intentions of keeping, but came to find out they didn't work for me and relisted them. 
*
How many items do you have in your closet? *44 and ever changing. I took down a lot of items that weren't worth the time to pack, ship and wait for anything under $40 bucks. Ya know?!

*Do you find re-listing an item successful?* I had a LV Speedy sitting in my closet for 2-3 months with 21 likes. I removed that listing and re-listed it and sold it in 5 minutes. Maybe people hang out by "recently listed" items. Who knows?

*How do you determine how to price an item? *I usually price an item with what I'll be happy with. BUT, I have noticed when my items are priced really low because I just want to free up my closet, no one touches them or likes them. But when they are priced higher, I'll get more likes. I wonder why that is? 
*
What's the best deal you've gotten on Tradesy? *I've had quite a few actually. I bought a Speedy for 500 bucks that was brand new and shows no signs of wear. I'm keeping her. And I saved money on it versus going to the store and paying $970+. I also found a Celine purse for $125. I thought it would fake because it was such a steal. It was real, I could tell by the zipper and tag and I resold it for $1,500. I also bought two Gucci's, one for $150 and one for $190. They were both worth over $1,000. I bought a pair of YSL shoes for $80, they are worth $800 and they were brand new. It's fun getting deals!! 

*This one is just for fun: What would you pay for an $800 pair of Giuseppe Zanotti Suede ankle booties with a metallic heel? I listed them and I have quite a few likes, but no one is buying them. Tradesy said suggested price was $251. But they aren't moving and they are in great condition!!! I don't want to go too low and lose money, but I also don't want them to take up space in my closet.
*


----------



## paula3boys

So after the HUGE ordeal where Tradesy tried to keep my money, claiming there were marks inside my brand new pochette until I showed a video proving otherwise, they have now listed my item on their closet. Guess what? They did not mention ANY marks at all in the listing! Additionally, they had told me to use 12 pictures. Guess what? They used 6 of my 7 pictures that I had on my listing! Now here is the best part. I had my item listed for $416.50 plus their $8.50 shipping fee. They have it listed for only $395, but claim it will cost them $30 to ship it! There is NO WAY it would ever in a million years cost that much to ship it!
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-...let-damier-ebene-18159571/?tref=similarForYou

Can we say hypocrite and shady as ......


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

paula3boys said:


> So after the HUGE ordeal where Tradesy tried to keep my money, claiming there were marks inside my brand new pochette until I showed a video proving otherwise, they have now listed my item on their closet. Guess what? They did not mention ANY marks at all in the listing! Additionally, they had told me to use 12 pictures. Guess what? They used 6 of my 7 pictures that I had on my listing! Now here is the best part. I had my item listed for $416.50 plus their $8.50 shipping fee. They have it listed for only $395, but claim it will cost them $30 to ship it! There is NO WAY it would ever in a million years cost that much to ship it!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-...let-damier-ebene-18159571/?tref=similarForYou
> 
> Can we say hypocrite and shady as ......



You got your money, That's all that matters. [emoji4] time to move on


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> So after the HUGE ordeal where Tradesy tried to keep my money, claiming there were marks inside my brand new pochette until I showed a video proving otherwise, they have now listed my item on their closet. Guess what? They did not mention ANY marks at all in the listing! Additionally, they had told me to use 12 pictures. Guess what? They used 6 of my 7 pictures that I had on my listing! Now here is the best part. I had my item listed for $416.50 plus their $8.50 shipping fee. They have it listed for only $395, but claim it will cost them $30 to ship it! There is NO WAY it would ever in a million years cost that much to ship it!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-...let-damier-ebene-18159571/?tref=similarForYou
> 
> Can we say hypocrite and shady as ......


I agree..move on.
When I looked at a few bags in their closet it seems like all of the shipping costs are 30-35$. Maybe they are using the 'use Tradesy shipping kit' option when relisting. IMO I think they don't have enough employees to do a great job relisting returns. Minimal time put into it.


----------



## paula3boys

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> You got your money, That's all that matters. [emoji4] time to move on





EGBDF said:


> I agree..move on.
> When I looked at a few bags in their closet it seems like all of the shipping costs are 30-35$. Maybe they are using the 'use Tradesy shipping kit' option when relisting. IMO I think they don't have enough employees to do a great job relisting returns. Minimal time put into it.



It has nothing to do with "moving on". I have my money and am fine. This just shows the hypocrisy though. How can they use the excuse of "you need to post 12 pictures" or "you need to list condition including if there are marks" (which would apply to other sellers, not me), but then they themselves do not do either. Just making a point. It wasn't like I went searching for my item. It was on my main page when I typed tradesy.com. I would never have known if they did not put it on my landing page for the site (not my closet or my sales, etc, just www.tradesy.com). It is just laughable. I hope this helps future sellers that they try to scam.


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> It has nothing to do with "moving on". I have my money and am fine. This just shows the hypocrisy though. How can they use the excuse of "you need to post 12 pictures" or "you need to list condition including if there are marks" (which would apply to other sellers, not me), but then they themselves do not do either. Just making a point. It wasn't like I went searching for my item. It was on my main page when I typed tradesy.com. I would never have known if they did not put it on my landing page for the site (not my closet or my sales, etc, just www.tradesy.com). It is just laughable. I hope this helps future sellers that they try to scam.


I understand....what you went through was very frustrating and I would be annoyed with them too, if that had happened to me.


----------



## luv2run41

I just saw they listed it as "Like New."
Crazy to put you through all of that then describe the item without any mention of any mark etc and use your photos. I am sorry you had to go through all of that. So ridiculous anyone would dirty up or damage an item to get a refund. They could return it and just take the store credit.


----------



## paula3boys

luv2run41 said:


> I just saw they listed it as "Like New."
> Crazy to put you through all of that then describe the item without any mention of any mark etc and use your photos. I am sorry you had to go through all of that. So ridiculous anyone would dirty up or damage an item to get a refund. They could return it and just take the store credit.



Exactly on both points!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

paula3boys said:


> So after the HUGE ordeal where Tradesy tried to keep my money, claiming there were marks inside my brand new pochette until I showed a video proving otherwise, they have now listed my item on their closet. Guess what? They did not mention ANY marks at all in the listing! Additionally, they had told me to use 12 pictures. Guess what? They used 6 of my 7 pictures that I had on my listing! Now here is the best part. I had my item listed for $416.50 plus their $8.50 shipping fee. They have it listed for only $395, but claim it will cost them $30 to ship it! There is NO WAY it would ever in a million years cost that much to ship it!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-...let-damier-ebene-18159571/?tref=similarForYou
> 
> Can we say hypocrite and shady as ......


Somehow, I missed your story.  I am here for the good and the bad Tradesy stories. LOL  It makes for some good reading and awareness for how selling on Tradesy works. I am also here to support others. Your story shows that everybody is their best advocate.  It worked for you. Congrats!


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Your story shows that everybody is their best advocate


So true, I need to make a tattoo with these words


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Uh. Funny, isn't it? I find it odd that they told you it had marks and then they list it as no marks. Not fair. BUT as far as shipping goes, they do that because they ship with their shipping kit so it's more expensive. Do you still sell on Tradesy?



paula3boys said:


> So after the HUGE ordeal where Tradesy tried to keep my money, claiming there were marks inside my brand new pochette until I showed a video proving otherwise, they have now listed my item on their closet. Guess what? They did not mention ANY marks at all in the listing! Additionally, they had told me to use 12 pictures. Guess what? They used 6 of my 7 pictures that I had on my listing! Now here is the best part. I had my item listed for $416.50 plus their $8.50 shipping fee. They have it listed for only $395, but claim it will cost them $30 to ship it! There is NO WAY it would ever in a million years cost that much to ship it!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-...let-damier-ebene-18159571/?tref=similarForYou
> 
> Can we say hypocrite and shady as ......


----------



## yai

paula3boys said:


> So after the HUGE ordeal where Tradesy tried to keep my money, claiming there were marks inside my brand new pochette until I showed a video proving otherwise, they have now listed my item on their closet.
> Can we say hypocrite and shady as ......



Unless they genuinely made a mistake about the marks in which case they should have apologized to you, I agree, that is rather hypocritical of Tradesy.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I think I am done selling on Tradesy for now. I just sold my Speedy 25 and the buyer messaged me after it was delivered concerned that is was a fake. I attached our messages below.

4 days go by and I transferred my money to my account and then I got an email from Tradesy for authenticity issues. I can't believe it. I'm furious because I know it's real. I did attached a security tag and included it in the listing so I messaged Tradesy the information and they said they will let me know the outcome. They completely pulled my funds from my account and it's on hold for who knows how long! 

My worries are that they switched the bag! Why did they wait till after the 4 day period? It's sketchy and if I get a fake bag back and I'm going to be livid. 

This makes me not want to sell on here ever again. I'll have to see how they handle it, but right now I'm closing shop! This is my second return in a row and it's just a waste of time and it takes forever to process!


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I think I am done selling on Tradesy for now. I just sold my Speedy 25 and the buyer messaged me after it was delivered concerned that is was a fake. I attached our messages below.
> 
> 4 days go by and I transferred my money to my account and then I got an email from Tradesy for authenticity issues. I can't believe it. I'm furious because I know it's real. I did attached a security tag and included it in the listing so I messaged Tradesy the information and they said they will let me know the outcome. They completely pulled my funds from my account and it's on hold for who knows how long!
> 
> My worries are that they switched the bag! Why did they wait till after the 4 day period? It's sketchy and if I get a fake bag back and I'm going to be livid.
> 
> This makes me not want to sell on here ever again. I'll have to see how they handle it, but right now I'm closing shop! This is my second return in a row and it's just a waste of time and it takes forever to process!



things happen. I wouldn't worry so much about this return. She might return it just because she didn't like it in real, far not all the buyers are scammers and you had such a nice chat with her, I don't think this return is going to be a problem. I sold 400+ items on Tradesy, and had several returns. Nobody tried to replace my items with fakes or scam me in any other way, and Tradesy was always fair enough, they returned items to me once or twice cause there were some hidden damages that I didn't notice myself, all other cases were in my favor, including authenticity ones. So don't rush to such conclusions, don't close the shop, it's not worth it. Returns are part of the selling process. They happen on eBay too, but on Tradesy they handle everything by themselves, and it's much safer.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> things happen. I wouldn't worry so much about this return. She might return it just because she didn't like it in real, far not all the buyers are scammers and you had such a nice chat with her, I don't think this return is going to be a problem. I sold 400+ items on Tradesy, and had several returns. Nobody tried to replace my items with fakes or scam me in any other way, and Tradesy was always fair enough, they returned items to me once or twice cause there were some hidden damages that I didn't notice myself, all other cases were in my favor, including authenticity ones. So don't rush to such conclusions, don't close the shop, it's not worth it. Returns are part of the selling process. They happen on eBay too, but on Tradesy they handle everything by themselves, and it's much safer.



Thanks Fashion Victim, you are right. It's good to hear that when it happens, Tradesy is fair. I guess it just makes me nervous because they are my personal items, I don't do this for a living like some, it's just me cleaning out my closet. 

Tradesy told me the buyer returned it because they weren't sure about authenticity. That's what makes me nervous and frustrated. 

I guess I'll just be patient and wait to see what they do. Is it true that Tradesy sides with the buyer more often than the seller?


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Thanks Fashion Victim, you are right. It's good to hear that when it happens, Tradesy is fair. I guess it just makes me nervous because they are my personal items, I don't do this for a living like some, it's just me cleaning out my closet.
> 
> Tradesy told me the buyer returned it because they weren't sure about authenticity. That's what makes me nervous and frustrated.
> 
> I guess I'll just be patient and wait to see what they do. Is it true that Tradesy sides with the buyer more often than the seller?



I wouldn't say so, or at least I didn't have such situations. to my opinion they are much more seller friendly then eBay. 
if you are 100% it's authentic then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wouldn't say so, or at least I didn't have such situations. to my opinion they are much more seller friendly then eBay.
> if you are 100% it's authentic then you have nothing to worry about



I am 100%. I attached a few pictures. It was my first purchase on Tradesy. So if they even thought it was fake, I would want my money back!! I loved it. super cute purse. But I upgraded to a new Speedy 25 so found no use for this one anymore. Out with the old, in with then new


----------



## soccerzfan

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I think I am done selling on Tradesy for now. I just sold my Speedy 25 and the buyer messaged me after it was delivered concerned that is was a fake. I attached our messages below.
> 
> 4 days go by and I transferred my money to my account and then I got an email from Tradesy for authenticity issues. I can't believe it. I'm furious because I know it's real. I did attached a security tag and included it in the listing so I messaged Tradesy the information and they said they will let me know the outcome. They completely pulled my funds from my account and it's on hold for who knows how long!
> 
> My worries are that they switched the bag! Why did they wait till after the 4 day period? It's sketchy and if I get a fake bag back and I'm going to be livid.
> 
> This makes me not want to sell on here ever again. I'll have to see how they handle it, but right now I'm closing shop! This is my second return in a row and it's just a waste of time and it takes forever to process!



Buyer can return after the 4 day period? I thought they only have up to 4 days?


----------



## Toby93

I believe you can return after the 4 day period for authenticity issues.


----------



## soccerzfan

Don't buyers need more than "it feels different" to question authenticity with tradesy? And also I don't understand why they already pulled your money when it's not proving fake yet. If tradesy deems your item authentic would they return your money and gave the bag back to your buyer since it's already passed the 4 day?


----------



## jmc3007

Toby93 said:


> I believe you can return after the 4 day period for authenticity issues.


I just re-read their return policy and am inclined to agree with you.  it wasn't always like this as they v recently changed/revamped their policy.  Tradesy deliberately remain vague about exactly how many days buyers have to return their purchases for authenticity issues, they're v clear about returning for site credit within 4 days.  my reading between the lines tell me that their legal counsel has advised them to take back all items relating to authenticity to minimize corporate liability, and that they don't want Tradesy to be known as an enabler of designer fakes no matter the time limit.  in fact they even invoked the laws of California (whatever they may be) in order not to run afoul.  

this means, for example someone may unwittingly purchased and used a fake LV bag but she'd still be entitled a full refund despite after 6 months of daily use because the seller had sold a fake.  the question is how likely will this scenario be?!?  many if not most buyers who suspect fakes will file for return during the 4 day period anyway.  I think the longer one waits for any recourse the harder the process simply because the chain of custody must be maintained, serial number must still match etc.  anyway these are just some thoughts....


----------



## Toby93

jmc3007 said:


> I just re-read their return policy and am inclined to agree with you.  it wasn't always like this as they v recently changed/revamped their policy.  Tradesy deliberately remain vague about exactly how many days buyers have to return their purchases for authenticity issues, they're v clear about returning for site credit within 4 days.  my reading between the lines tell me that their legal counsel has advised them to take back all items relating to authenticity to minimize corporate liability, and that they don't want Tradesy to be known as an enabler of designer fakes no matter the time limit.  in fact they even invoked the laws of California (whatever they may be) in order not to run afoul.
> 
> this means, for example someone may unwittingly purchased and used a fake LV bag but she'd still be entitled a full refund despite after 6 months of daily use because the seller had sold a fake.  the question is how likely will this scenario be?!?  many if not most buyers who suspect fakes will file for return during the 4 day period anyway.  I think the longer one waits for any recourse the harder the process simply because the chain of custody must be maintained, serial number must still match etc.  anyway these are just some thoughts....



I think that as Tradesy grows, it learns and changes.  I sold my first item just over 2 years ago and I do see subtle changes here and there but on the whole, I like the site a lot more than eBay.  I like the fact that if there is an issue with your item, Tradesy checks it out themselves and doesn't just take the buyers word for it like eBay.


----------



## ooodianaooo

jmc3007 said:


> I just re-read their return policy and am inclined to agree with you.  it wasn't always like this as they v recently changed/revamped their policy.  Tradesy deliberately remain vague about exactly how many days buyers have to return their purchases for authenticity issues, they're v clear about returning for site credit within 4 days.  my reading between the lines tell me that their legal counsel has advised them to take back all items relating to authenticity to minimize corporate liability, and that they don't want Tradesy to be known as an enabler of designer fakes no matter the time limit.  in fact they even invoked the laws of California (whatever they may be) in order not to run afoul.
> 
> this means, for example someone may unwittingly purchased and used a fake LV bag but she'd still be entitled a full refund despite after 6 months of daily use because the seller had sold a fake.  the question is how likely will this scenario be?!?  many if not most buyers who suspect fakes will file for return during the 4 day period anyway.  I think the longer one waits for any recourse the harder the process simply because the chain of custody must be maintained, serial number must still match etc.  anyway these are just some thoughts....


Wow. That's a California law? I agree. Authenticity doesn't take longer than 4 days if you take it in right away?


----------



## EGBDF

When I look in various closets I see lots of blank spaces. Is anyone else having this issue? It's been like this for 4 or 5 days for me. All of the items are viewable, just the formatting is off and there are blank spaces where items should be.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

soccerzfan said:


> Buyer can return after the 4 day period? I thought they only have up to 4 days?



Here is the email I got from Tradesy after I inquired about an item being returned after having my money released and transferred to my bank account. She said it was on the 4th day, but it was just 5 hours after my money was released to me. So the rule is technically 5 days to be safe.

*Mandy* (Tradesy)
Aug 23, 10:21 AM PDT

Hi Heather,

Thanks for reaching out to us. I'd be happy to assist. It looks like the request was made on the 4th day. As this is a case of authenticity, we will move this into our authentication process where our in-house Brands Team will carefully and extensively review the item and confirm their findings.

We take issues of authenticity very seriously here at Tradesy, so to ensure a replica free marketplace, our brands team inspects all designer items before they are put back on the site. This is the standard protocol, so in other words, it is not unique to your case. Assuming the item is genuine, you have no need to worry, and your funds will be promptly reinstated after the review period.

We will of course keep you updated with the outcome.
Thanks!
Mandy
Tradesy Authentication

I contacted the buyer because we had such a good conversation and I was curious to why she returned it and she said: "_I did feel better then my friends started getting in my ear I'm just sending it in for my peace of mind it does have the tag on and if they say its all good I'm gonna have them send it back its not that i don't trust you I'm just being cautious I'm sorry i truly am its not me trying to be dificult i just rather be 100 % sure_"

Made me feel better in knowing that she wasn't going to do a switch-a-roo. I understand the buyers side, but it's really easy to tell a fake Mono LV Speedy from a real one. But I also have done extensive research on the topic so I'm educated. There are date codes to look for, LV lining placement, the number of stitches on the strap, the shape of the pulls, etc. Maybe she wasn't educated, but you should be if you are spending your hard earned money on something that has been used. I have never returned an item for authenticity because I don't purchase bags that I "think" might be fake etc. When I get the item, I am already well educated on how to tell the difference and if it were fake, I would send it back the same day. End of story. But that's just me. 

I have seen fakes on Tradesy and they are listed under "other". I actually bought a fake Hermes Birkin for $80 and it was from Tradesy. I am aware it is fake and I don't plan on returning it or reselling it. I think it's cute and I want to use it. I attached a photo of it. It's my second fake bag that I bought on there and I was aware they were fake. I was never scammed and seller was honest about it. I don't resell them as authentic or anything like that either.

I appreciate Tradesy's policy because that makes me feel safe about buying on there, but at the same time there are bad buyers out there that will do a switch-a-roo. That's not fair to the seller. That is why it is so important to take 12 really good pictures, include the date code/serial # and have a security tag attached.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

soccerzfan said:


> Don't buyers need more than "it feels different" to question authenticity with tradesy? And also I don't understand why they already pulled your money when it's not proving fake yet. If tradesy deems your item authentic would they return your money and gave the bag back to your buyer since it's already passed the 4 day?



They pulled my money just in case it were a fake I guess. But once they deem it authentic, I get my money back and the buyer either gets a credit or the purse back.


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Here is the email I got from Tradesy after I inquired about an item being returned after having my money released and transferred to my bank account. She said it was on the 4th day, but it was just 5 hours after my money was released to me. So the rule is technically 5 days to be safe.
> 
> *Mandy* (Tradesy)
> Aug 23, 10:21 AM PDT
> 
> Hi Heather,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to us. I'd be happy to assist. It looks like the request was made on the 4th day. As this is a case of authenticity, we will move this into our authentication process where our in-house Brands Team will carefully and extensively review the item and confirm their findings.
> 
> We take issues of authenticity very seriously here at Tradesy, so to ensure a replica free marketplace, our brands team inspects all designer items before they are put back on the site. This is the standard protocol, so in other words, it is not unique to your case. Assuming the item is genuine, you have no need to worry, and your funds will be promptly reinstated after the review period.
> 
> We will of course keep you updated with the outcome.
> Thanks!
> Mandy
> Tradesy Authentication
> 
> I contacted the buyer because we had such a good conversation and I was curious to why she returned it and she said: "_I did feel better then my friends started getting in my ear I'm just sending it in for my peace of mind it does have the tag on and if they say its all good I'm gonna have them send it back its not that i don't trust you I'm just being cautious I'm sorry i truly am its not me trying to be dificult i just rather be 100 % sure_"
> 
> Made me feel better in knowing that she wasn't going to do a switch-a-roo. I understand the buyers side, but it's really easy to tell a fake Mono LV Speedy from a real one. But I also have done extensive research on the topic so I'm educated. There are date codes to look for, LV lining placement, the number of stitches on the strap, the shape of the pulls, etc. Maybe she wasn't educated, but you should be if you are spending your hard earned money on something that has been used. I have never returned an item for authenticity because I don't purchase bags that I "think" might be fake etc. When I get the item, I am already well educated on how to tell the difference and if it were fake, I would send it back the same day. End of story. But that's just me.
> 
> I have seen fakes on Tradesy and they are listed under "other". I actually bought a fake Hermes Birkin for $80 and it was from Tradesy. I am aware it is fake and I don't plan on returning it or reselling it. I think it's cute and I want to use it. I attached a photo of it. It's my second fake bag that I bought on there and I was aware they were fake. I was never scammed and seller was honest about it. I don't resell them as authentic or anything like that either.
> 
> I appreciate Tradesy's policy because that makes me feel safe about buying on there, but at the same time there are bad buyers out there that will do a switch-a-roo. That's not fair to the seller. That is why it is so important to take 12 really good pictures, include the date code/serial # and have a security tag attached.


sheesh, you are all over the place with this post. 
And I'm not sure if you should be posting pics of your fake bags...


----------



## ooodianaooo

alwayscoffee89 said:


> They pulled my money just in case it were a fake I guess. But once they deem it authentic, I get my money back and the buyer either gets a credit or the purse back.


How long did the whole process take? And to get the sale money back into your account?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ooodianaooo said:


> How long did the whole process take? And to get the sale money back into your account?



I wouldn't know. It's still in process!  But I'm assuming 2-4 weeks.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

EGBDF said:


> sheesh, you are all over the place with this post.
> And I'm not sure if you should be posting pics of your fake bags...



Sorry, I just had a breast augmentation. Could be the drugs :-/ I'm kind of out of it!!


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Sorry, I just had a breast augmentation. Could be the drugs :-/ I'm kind of out of it!!


hehe


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I have seen fakes on Tradesy and they are listed under "other". I actually bought a fake Hermes Birkin for $80 and it was from Tradesy. I am aware it is fake and I don't plan on returning it or reselling it. I think it's cute and I want to use it. I attached a photo of it. It's my second fake bag that I bought on there and I was aware they were fake. I was never scammed and seller was honest about it. I don't resell them as authentic or anything like that either.


I can't believe you're bragging about knowingly buying two fakes on Tradesy (or anywhere else)! I sure as hell don't think it's something to be proud of! (And in fact, the sellers were NOT honest even if the bags were described as fake. The fact is that counterfeit items are illegal so she broke the law. And in knowingly buying from those sellers, you encouraged that behavior!)

Perhaps you are of the common belief that the sale of fakes merely take money from the deep pockets of the designers. Perhaps you should do a bit of reading, particularly Dana Thomas's book, "Deluxe: How Luxury Lost its Luster."

Here's a short review that states part of the horrific nature of the counterfeit industry:
*Because the manufacturing, and by extension the purchasing of fakes, is a truly disgusting, immoral act. Not only is it intellectual property theft, but the conditions in which fake bags are made are terrifyingly evil – child slaves sewing until they are blinded by overwork, or in the case of a factory in Thailand, children whose legs were broken by their ‘owner’ when they begged to go out and play. And the profits from fakes are feeding back into the drugs trade, as well as financing terrorism. There seems to be links between the traffic in fakes and the 1993 attack on the World Trade Centre, as well as possible connections with Hizbollah, the Lebanese organisation which fought last summer’s war with Israel.*
http://www.snobessentials.com/2007/09/snob_book_review_how_luxury_lo.html




EGBDF said:


> sheesh, you are all over the place with this post.
> And I'm not sure if you should be posting pics of your fake bags...


Absolutely one of the dumbest things to do!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Sorry, I just had a breast augmentation. Could be the drugs :-/ I'm kind of out of it!!



Always coffee I don't believe you belong on this forum.
Everything you have posted is concerning and frankly doesn't add up.
Purseforum is clearly not a community that support counterfeit goods


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Ouch. I guess I should have done my research! Call me ignorant!! Now I feel bad for buying them!! 

They are super cute though so I guess I can say I learned my lesson and not do it again!! 



BeenBurned said:


> I can't believe you're bragging about knowingly buying two fakes on Tradesy (or anywhere else)! I sure as hell don't think it's something to be proud of! (And in fact, the sellers were NOT honest even if the bags were described as fake. The fact is that counterfeit items are illegal so she broke the law. And in knowingly buying from those sellers, you encouraged that behavior!)
> 
> Perhaps you are of the common belief that the sale of fakes merely take money from the deep pockets of the designers. Perhaps you should do a bit of reading, particularly Dana Thomas's book, "Deluxe: How Luxury Lost its Luster."
> 
> Here's a short review that states part of the horrific nature of the counterfeit industry:
> *Because the manufacturing, and by extension the purchasing of fakes, is a truly disgusting, immoral act. Not only is it intellectual property theft, but the conditions in which fake bags are made are terrifyingly evil – child slaves sewing until they are blinded by overwork, or in the case of a factory in Thailand, children whose legs were broken by their ‘owner’ when they begged to go out and play. And the profits from fakes are feeding back into the drugs trade, as well as financing terrorism. There seems to be links between the traffic in fakes and the 1993 attack on the World Trade Centre, as well as possible connections with Hizbollah, the Lebanese organisation which fought last summer’s war with Israel.*
> http://www.snobessentials.com/2007/09/snob_book_review_how_luxury_lo.html
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely one of the dumbest things to do!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Always coffee I don't believe you belong on this forum.
> Everything you have posted is concerning and frankly doesn't add up.
> Purseforum is clearly not a community that support counterfeit goods



Everything I posted is concerning? Like what? Please share.

I haven't sold inspired bags claiming they were authentic or the actual brand. I haven't ever actually sold an inspired bag period. I just bought two inspired bags. I mean, how many times have you seen Michael Kors/Coach/Kate Spade make a purse that is similar to the design of a Louis Vuitton, Celine, Hermes, Chanel etc? It's at a cheaper cost. I see it all the time!!

Now that I am aware of counterfeit goods, it does make me feel bad. That was never my intention. But I can't "unpurchase" something. What could I do now? Return the bag??

In regards to purseforum not supporting inspired bags, here are a couple replies I have found on this forum:


BgaHolic said:


> To me, inspired means, a similar look.  This particular bag looks to me, more of a wanna be knockoff. But then, I am seeing this all across the board.  I am seeing many MK bags that are extremely similar to the Chloe Madison and LV Totally.
> 
> It would be interesting to hear what others have to say.





Janinevs said:


> I don't think it's wrong to buy an inspired-by bag. Problem is you're probably gonna hate it. I think these bags are fine for people who are not into handbags, but for us TPF'ers who know the real thing, these bags just don't live up to our expectations.
> 
> On the subject of Michael Kors, his bags are worse than inspired-by, he's probably the most derivative "designer" ever. I also can't stand him on that tv show. Just my opinion of course.





VCHIK said:


> Besso puts their own name on their "designer-inspired" bags, which in my opinion is better than a "knock-off" with the supposed manufacturerer's name on it.  Like BgaHolic said plenty of designers copy other designers.
> I had a Besso Bag at one time that was inspired by the Fendi Spy.  The leather was wonderful, really!  But when I carried it I knew that I wasn't carrying the real thing which bugged me.  I also didn't love the style enough to go out and buy the real thing.  I ended up selling it to a friend who doesn't care about designer bags and has no idea it's a designer-inspired bag.  She's happy with it and the bag still looks great more than 15 months later.
> Buying that Besso bag could be a great way to test out if you really like the style of the bag.  From there you can decide to keep the Besso or save your money for the real thing.
> Good Luck.





indiaink said:


> "Inspired by" is not 'fake' or counterfeit.  Besso bags and their ilk are 'inspired by', not fake - they are not pretending to be the actual bag they are inspired by.  Now, if Besso bags advertised they were "Fendi" or whatever they are inspired by, then they are fake/counterfeit/wrong wrong wrong.





Cait said:


> Providing it's not pretending to be the 'real' thing, and is just a similar style, I don't think it's a crime or morally wrong.
> 
> Your money, your conscience, your choice.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Also before anyone mentions it. My inspired bags look like the designer bag, but neither of them have the designer name on it! So they aren't pretending to be a Hermes or whatever. They have no name attached to it. No date codes or anything.


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Also before anyone mentions it. My inspired bags look like the designer bag, but neither of them have the designer name on it! So they aren't pretending to be a Hermes or whatever. They have no name attached to it. No date codes or anything.


Ok, I didn't really look at your photo and I took your word when you said it was fake. Yeah, inspired and fake are not the same and we really take the words authentic/fake seriously here on tpf.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I haven't sold inspired bags claiming they were authentic or the actual brand. I haven't ever actually sold an inspired bag period. I just bought two inspired bags. I mean, how many times have you seen Michael Kors/Coach/Kate Spade make a purse that is similar to the design of a Louis Vuitton, Celine, Hermes, Chanel etc? It's at a cheaper cost. I see it all the time!!
> 
> *Now that I am aware of counterfeit goods, it does make me feel bad. That was never my intention. But I can't "unpurchase" something. What could I do now? Return the bag??*
> 
> In regards to purseforum not supporting inspired bags, here are a couple replies I have found on this forum:


Many people think "inspired" and "counterfeit" are  synonymous.  There's a huge difference.

Inspired items have the look and styling of a brand but are made by generic companies. Counterfeit items are those with actual designer logos and markings but weren't made by the companies whose names and logos are on those items. BIG DIFFERENCE!! (I'll attach a couple of examples of inspired items. I think you'll see the difference.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 )



alwayscoffee89 said:


> Also before anyone mentions it. *My inspired bags look like the designer bag, but neither of them have the designer name on it! So they aren't pretending to be a Hermes or whatever. They have no name attached to it. No date codes or anything*.


Re the red in your quotes: Which is it? In the first, you admit you bought fakes but can't "unpurchase" them. In the second, you say they have no markings.

I don't know what you bought and really don't care. My point was to open your eyes to the implications and consequences of the counterfeit trade.



*     ^^^^^^ Legally inspired by Chanel*



*     ^^^ Legally inspired by Coach                       ^^^^^^ Legally inspired by Hermes*


*     ^^^^^^ Legally inspired by Louis Vuitton*


*     ^^^^^^ Legally inspired by Tory Burch*


----------



## BeenBurned

Sorry. I have no idea why my images showed up twice.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Toby93 said:


> I believe you can return after the 4 day period for authenticity issues.



once a buyer wanted to return the shoes after a couple of months after purchase, and Tradesy agreed to accept this return lol
but she seemed to change her mind as she never sent the shoes and never replied. 
so yes, they can accept returns for authenticity issues after 4 days


----------



## ooodianaooo

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I wouldn't know. It's still in process!  But I'm assuming 2-4 weeks.


Let us know how the process goes


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> I just re-read their return policy and am inclined to agree with you.  it wasn't always like this as they v recently changed/revamped their policy.  Tradesy deliberately remain vague about exactly how many days buyers have to return their purchases for authenticity issues, they're v clear about returning for site credit within 4 days.  my reading between the lines tell me that their legal counsel has advised them to take back all items relating to authenticity to minimize corporate liability, and that they don't want Tradesy to be known as an enabler of designer fakes no matter the time limit.  in fact they even invoked the laws of California (whatever they may be) in order not to run afoul.
> 
> this means, for example someone may unwittingly purchased and used a fake LV bag but she'd still be entitled a full refund despite after 6 months of daily use because the seller had sold a fake.  the question is how likely will this scenario be?!?  many if not most buyers who suspect fakes will file for return during the 4 day period anyway.  I think the longer one waits for any recourse the harder the process simply because the chain of custody must be maintained, serial number must still match etc.  anyway these are just some thoughts....


I bought a few fakes on ebay several years ago, and when I discovered they were fake, it is outside the claim period so I was stuck with them. I wonder if there was a California law back then that would have forced ebay to refund me.

On another note, the money for my item that was delivered on August 4th was finally released today, one day before the maximum date. When I look at my item, it is in Tradesy's closet but it shows as no longer available, not as sold. I don't know what that means. Did they sell it? Did the buyer change her mind about returning it? Did they change their mind about reselling it? I'm absolutely positive it is authentic.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I bought a few fakes on ebay several years ago, and when I discovered they were fake, it is outside the claim period so I was stuck with them. I wonder if there was a California law back then that would have forced ebay to refund me.
> 
> On another note, the money for my item that was delivered on August 4th was finally released today, one day before the maximum date. When I look at my item, it is in Tradesy's closet but it shows as no longer available, not as sold. I don't know what that means. Did they sell it? Did the buyer change her mind about returning it? Did they change their mind about reselling it? I'm absolutely positive it is authentic.


I think it will eventually be marked as for sale in Tradesy's closet. For the items I sold that were returned, I could see them for quite a while in Tradesy's closet, but market as Unavailable. After a while(a few weeks? I don't remember) they were available for buying in Tradesy's closet.


----------



## NANI1972

New codes!


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> New codes!
> View attachment 3448992



yeeey finally!


----------



## EGBDF

Can someone remind me...is shipping included in the amount needed for the codes? Or is the amount needed to use a code the amount before shipping is added?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I think it will eventually be marked as for sale in Tradesy's closet. For the items I sold that were returned, I could see them for quite a while in Tradesy's closet, but market as Unavailable. After a while(a few weeks? I don't remember) they were available for buying in Tradesy's closet.


Thanks. I'll keep an eye on it to see how long it takes.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I have just met a crazy buyer.  Offering me a ridiculous low low price, especially on coupon day!   I kindly explained why her price is not fair to a buyer *AND *seller. I was basically explaining why her ludicrous offer would never be accepted nicely. Then she comes back with contact her if I won't to sell for a low price.   What in the world is wrong with this buyer?  I then realized a seller can't reason with the unreasonable bottom feeders. They can't buy at a good price, only predatory prices.  She did not comprehend a word I said.  I told her never, and I am not a fool.  Goodbye, girl!


----------



## whateve

I have a potential buyer that has been stringing me along for 3 or 4 months. Shortly after I listed my item, she said she loved it but would have to wait until the beginning of the month to get it. Then she didn't buy it. The next month, the same thing. The next month, I offered a 10% discount if she would buy within 2 days. She apologized that she couldn't do it then. Now she contacted me again. She wants to buy it at the beginning of next month, but she wants a discount. I really hope someone else will grab it before she has a chance.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> yeeey finally!


ugh wth?!?  coupons good for only 24HR


----------



## Toby93

And a big jump to the next level.  $50 off of $500, the next level is $200 off $1500.


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> And a big jump to the next level.  $50 off of $500, the next level is $200 off $1500.


These coupons never help the sellers of cheaper items, like me. Most of my items are under $100.


----------



## Toby93

I hear you - I have a $1200 item for sale so there would only be $50 off.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

The coupons seem to work better at Christmas.  The buyers keep hounding sellers for unreasonable discounts instead of looking forward to the coupons.  I don't think many of the buyers have money to spend right now or just greedy.  The handbag market right now is pretty stale.  The coupon made my bag's price really cheap.  So, I like it.  However are the buyers looking forward to taking advantage of the sell than bugging sellers for huge discounts.  I had a buyer today try to take advantage of me by using the sale and asking for a ridiculous low price.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have a potential buyer that has been stringing me along for 3 or 4 months. Shortly after I listed my item, she said she loved it but would have to wait until the beginning of the month to get it. Then she didn't buy it. The next month, the same thing. The next month, I offered a 10% discount if she would buy within 2 days. She apologized that she couldn't do it then. Now she contacted me again. She wants to buy it at the beginning of next month, but she wants a discount. I really hope someone else will grab it before she has a chance.


NFW!! I wouldn't respond to her but would just make note of the ID and not sell to her ever. 

Why in the world were you so patient?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Ya the coupons suck AND its only one day!!!! [emoji24]. too short


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> NFW!! I wouldn't respond to her but would just make note of the ID and not sell to her ever.
> 
> Why in the world were you so patient?


DH says I shouldn't be so trusting. The only reason I've been patient is because I don't have any one else buying it. She can see that it has been listed for 4 months without selling.


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Ya the coupons suck AND its only one day!!!! [emoji24]. too short



they had 20% off for maximum of $200 promo last month, not sure if many ppl were aware but it was fan-effing-tastic.  best sale ever, it made me want to buy my own listings lol.  now it's $50 off $1400, no thanks.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> they had 20% off for maximum of $200 promo last month, not sure if many ppl were aware but it was fan-effing-tastic.  best sale ever, it made me want to buy my own listings lol.  now it's $50 off $1400, no thanks.


That is the problem many people are not looking forward to using them like at Christmas.


----------



## halobear

jmc3007 said:


> they had 20% off for maximum of $200 promo last month, not sure if many ppl were aware but it was fan-effing-tastic.  best sale ever, it made me want to buy my own listings lol.  now it's $50 off $1400, no thanks.



Yes, That coupon was awesome! I got a bag that I've been wanting for a great price (at least I think so). Been waiting for coupon like that to come up again so I can get another.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

halobear said:


> Yes, That coupon was awesome! I got a bag that I've been wanting for a great price (at least I think so). Been waiting for coupon like that to come up again so I can get another.


I am glad the coupon worked for you.  So, you are waiting for the huge discount coupons to buy?  Then maybe buyers are conditioned to wait for the huge coupons.  That sucks for sellers.


----------



## halobear

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I am glad the coupon worked for you.  So, you are waiting for the huge discount coupons to buy?  Then maybe buyers are conditioned to wait for the huge coupons.  That sucks for sellers.



Lol I know I'm conditioned to. I do wait because 99% of the time the item that I am buying is not something I really need.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

halobear said:


> Lol I know I'm conditioned to. I do wait because 99% of the time the item that I am buying is not something I really need.


I understand.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> DH says I shouldn't be so trusting. The only reason I've been patient is because I don't have any one else buying it. She can see that it has been listed for 4 months without selling.


I have pondered how some of these buyers shop on these sites.  I have came to the conclusion to set the price and forget about it. I understand how you feel. The market will change when people feel the need to shop like Christmas.  Buyers play games just like some sellers.  If you think the price is fair, then I would just wait for the right person to buy.  Sometimes lowering the price and being too kind has the opposite affect on how it is viewed by the buyer.  That is what I have learned on Tradesy.


----------



## ThisVNchick

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have pondered how some of these buyers shop on these sites.  I have came to the conclusion to set the price and forget about it. I understand how you feel. The market will change when people feel the need to shop like Christmas.  Buyers play games just like some sellers.  If you think the price is fair, then I would just wait for the right person to buy.  Sometimes lowering the price and being too kind has the opposite affect on how it is viewed by the buyer.  That is what I have learned on Tradesy.



I JUST had a buyer ask me to reduce the price so she can take advantage of the current promo code. I usually don't, but for some reason I did. She came back 15 minutes later to say "sorry too late coupon ended". Girl, you sent the message at 12:25am EST, I changed it within 10 minutes of receiving your message. Tradesy's homepage is still promoting the coupon code. If you've changed your mind, just say so, there's no need to lie about it (and in a not so obvious kind of way). There's something about bad liars that really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ThisVNchick said:


> I JUST had a buyer ask me to reduce the price so she can take advantage of the current promo code. I usually don't, but for some reason I did. She came back 15 minutes later to say "sorry too late coupon ended". Girl, you sent the message at 12:25am EST, I changed it within 10 minutes of receiving your message. Tradesy's homepage is still promoting the coupon code. If you've changed your mind, just say so, there's no need to lie about it (and in a not so obvious kind of way). There's something about bad liars that really rubs me the wrong way.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. sorry you have to deal with that BS..... 
Someone just purchased a dress from me and messaged me immediately after asking if I lived by a 24 hour fedex and if i could overnight the item for tomorrows delivery..... It was 10:30pm. The nerve some people have!


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I JUST had a buyer ask me to reduce the price so she can take advantage of the current promo code. I usually don't, but for some reason I did. She came back 15 minutes later to say "sorry too late coupon ended". Girl, you sent the message at 12:25am EST, I changed it within 10 minutes of receiving your message. Tradesy's homepage is still promoting the coupon code. If you've changed your mind, just say so, there's no need to lie about it (and in a not so obvious kind of way). There's something about bad liars that really rubs me the wrong way.


I hate that! I can't count how many times I've done exactly what a buyer asked and then they don't buy. At least yours made up a flimsy excuse. Mine just disappear without a sound.


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. sorry you have to deal with that BS.....
> Someone just purchased a dress from me and messaged me immediately after asking if I lived by a 24 hour fedex and if i could overnight the item for tomorrows delivery..... It was 10:30pm. The nerve some people have!



People are completely crazy and shameless. 
I would just say, "Sorry, no." 
When people ask for outrageous things (a buyer just asked me if I could buy a box to send with a handbag before she purchased it because though I was selling it with the dustbag only, she "really needs the box").
I said no in the simplest way possible, not an open ended response, because I wanted to shut down the conversation.


----------



## ironic568

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. sorry you have to deal with that BS.....
> Someone just purchased a dress from me and messaged me immediately after asking if I lived by a 24 hour fedex and if i could overnight the item for tomorrows delivery..... It was 10:30pm. The nerve some people have!



Oh geezz, seriously???


----------



## BeenBurned

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. sorry you have to deal with that BS.....
> Someone just purchased a dress from me and messaged me immediately after asking if I lived by a 24 hour fedex and if i could overnight the item for tomorrows delivery..... It was 10:30pm. The nerve some people have!


We have services like Amazon prime to thank for that! ugh!


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> We have services like Amazon prime to thank for that! ugh!



But even Amazon prime has a cut off time. I don't know of any service that delivers next day at 10:30pm.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> But even Amazon prime has a cut off time. I don't know of any service that delivers next day at 10:30pm.


Yes, I realize that. I'm just saying that people are coming to expect that kind of service when they want it. Of course it's unrealistic.


----------



## bitterbag

Hmm they probably base the shipping on the value of the item?


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> We have services like Amazon prime to thank for that! ugh!



I have to admit that since I have Amazon prime, I'm spoiled rotten with the shipping speed. It's hard not to get your package on the 2nd day at the very latest


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have just met a crazy buyer.  Offering me a ridiculous low low price, especially on coupon day!   I kindly explained why her price is not fair to a buyer *AND *seller. I was basically explaining why her ludicrous offer would never be accepted nicely. Then she comes back with contact her if I won't to sell for a low price.   What in the world is wrong with this buyer?  I then realized a seller can't reason with the unreasonable bottom feeders. They can't buy at a good price, only predatory prices.  She did not comprehend a word I said.  I told her never, and I am not a fool.  Goodbye, girl!



I have so many of them always every day, I learned to answer just "the price is firm, thank you", though I want to write so many things that sound less correct


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> ugh wth?!?  coupons good for only 24HR



yeah, I hoped that it will last till the real end of summer as they called it end of summer sale


----------



## ThisVNchick

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. sorry you have to deal with that BS.....
> Someone just purchased a dress from me and messaged me immediately after asking if I lived by a 24 hour fedex and if i could overnight the item for tomorrows delivery..... It was 10:30pm. The nerve some people have!



Ok, yours definitely takes the cake


----------



## GemsBerry

today tradesy cleaned my pictures in hours after I posted a new listing. I wonder if it's really slow for the whole site.


----------



## cookiesncereal

I've both sold and bought some stuff off of this website and I only have good things to say about them! I sold my Ferragamo bag but USPS lost the item (and didn't scan it either..) oddly enough I sold my ferragamo boots on the same day and shipped it the SAME way (so they left my office together) but that one made it. I'm guessing a courier got greedy or something. Anyways, so USPS refused to pay me back for any of it because they said there was no proof that I shipped it out at all in the first place...

The entire process I was messaging the buyer updating them - I asked tradesy for help after the item never turned up and they took care of the situation amazingly. They let me keep the sale funds and also refunded the buyer without argument. I was so impressed by their customer service that I really enjoy selling on the website and trust them.

I also feel like things get sold for more $ on Tradesy compared to ebay since when you take out your fund you have to pay 3.9% or something transction fee so people just buy other stuff with their tradesy balance  Usually I just post something up there and kinda leave it up there and it gets sold... eventually. Might take awhile though ahaha.


PS I think other mail things were disappearing from my office, my office now has a security camera in the courier pick up area =_=


----------



## fashion_victim9

I just found out that I have 2 returns, but they were not marked as "Return request" as they used to. They are "Pending" but when I look at the details in my "Manage payout" section, I see that these items are "Pending Customer Service Review". No notifications, no e-mail, not even sign "Return request", I'd never know about it if I don't look at the details of each transaction clicking on it. I asked one of the buyers and yes, she did return the item as it didn't fit. Is it some weird innovation or just another glitch? Did anyone else notice that?

I thought maybe now it happens with such returns when item doesn't fit or buyer changed their mind? Sellers used to not know about such returns several months ago, we just received our funds as if nothing happened. Maybe they returned to this version but now they hold the money for any return, just don't mark all the returns as "Return request", only the ones about authenticity or mispresentation issues?


----------



## fashion_victim9

cookiesncereal said:


> I also feel like things get sold for more $ on Tradesy compared to ebay since when you take out your fund you have to pay 3.9% or something transction fee so people just buy other stuff with their tradesy balance  Usually I just post something up there and kinda leave it up there and it gets sold... eventually. Might take awhile though ahaha.



I noticed that too. And buyers on eBay ask for discounts way more often then on Tradesy too.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> today tradesy cleaned my pictures in hours after I posted a new listing. I wonder if it's really slow for the whole site.



Hours? They used to clean them for days earlier I was shocked when last time listed a few items and pictures were cleaned in a couple of hours instead of 1 - 2 days


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I just found out that I have 2 returns, but they were not marked as "Return request" as they used to. They are "Pending" but when I look at the details in my "Manage payout" section, I see that these items are "Pending Customer Service Review". No notifications, no e-mail, not even sign "Return request", I'd never know about it if I don't look at the details of each transaction clicking on it. I asked one of the buyers and yes, she did return the item as it didn't fit. Is it some weird innovation or just another glitch? Did anyone else notice that?
> 
> I thought maybe now it happens with such returns when item doesn't fit or buyer changed their mind? Sellers used to not know about such returns several months ago, we just received our funds as if nothing happened. Maybe they returned to this version but now they hold the money for any return, just don't mark all the returns as "Return request", only the ones about authenticity or mispresentation issues?


I never knew about any returns I had, so I don't think that part has changed. Did you ever get a notification on returns in the past? I didn't find out until I looked through my sold items and they were missing the "sold for" along the bottom of the picture. I do believe that they have changed their system so that every return is treated the same way. Tradesy waits until they get the item back and examine it before they release your money, unless you are verified. I just had one that got released on the last day. I would imagine Tradesy got burned by returns that weren't claimed as fake or misrepresented but still were. Then Tradesy was stuck with the items.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I never knew about any returns I had, so I don't think that part has changed. Did you ever get a notification on returns in the past? I didn't find out until I looked through my sold items and they were missing the "sold for" along the bottom of the picture. I do believe that they have changed their system so that every return is treated the same way. Tradesy waits until they get the item back and examine it before they release your money, unless you are verified. I just had one that got released on the last day. I would imagine Tradesy got burned by returns that weren't claimed as fake or misrepresented but still were. Then Tradesy was stuck with the items.



I know how it works, yeah, I am verified, I am selling on Tradesy for 2 years and sold 429 items I just noticed that the items were marked "Request return", and now they are "Pending" even if they are returns. i am talking about full version in my browser, not the app. When you click on "Manage payouts" there, every order has it's status. its (Pending) or (Request return) when it's gray and italic. and  when funds released it becomes black and these notes within brackets are gone. Yes, I did receive e-mails about returns in the past, but not recently. They treat every return same way, right. But I just noticed that status didn't change in my last return orders. It used to and now it didn't Maybe it's my English or maybe I'm bad in explanation..


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I know how it works, yeah, I am verified, I am selling on Tradesy for 2 years and sold 429 items I just noticed that the items were marked "Request return", and now they are "Pending" even if they are returns. i am talking about full version in my browser, not the app. When you click on "Manage payouts" there, every order has it's status. its (Pending) or (Request return) when it's gray and italic. and  when funds released it becomes black and these notes within brackets are gone. Yes, I did receive e-mails about returns in the past, but not recently. They treat every return same way, right. But I just noticed that status didn't change in my last return orders. It used to and now it didn't Maybe it's my English or maybe I'm bad in explanation..


Maybe because you are verified you got emails about returns. I never did. For me, every item shows pending until my money is released. I knew I had a return because they released the money on the 4th day but on the 5th day, they took it back and the status changed back to pending. I've never seen anything in my Manage Payouts section that says "request return." I know this item was returned because it is now in Tradesy's closet, but at no time did it say "return requested" or anything similar on my account. It showed pending just like every other sale.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Maybe because you are verified you got emails about returns. I never did. For me, every item shows pending until my money is released. I knew I had a return because they released the money on the 4th day but on the 5th day, they took it back and the status changed back to pending. I've never seen anything in my Manage Payouts section that says "request return." I know this item was returned because it is now in Tradesy's closet, but at no time did it say "return requested" or anything similar on my account. It showed pending just like every other sale.



I became verified a couple of weeks ago, they made me but that's weird that it works different for us, as I always saw when I had return and they used to send letters (but now they don't). They seemed like this:

**** requested a return

Your earnings won't be available until our returns team determines whether the return is covered by our policy.

(name of the item)

Order Number:  *********
Size:  *10* 
Condition:  *Gently used*


What Happens Next:

***** has until *July 5, 2016* to deliver this item to Tradesy HQ.

Within 5 business days of receiving the item, our returns experts will comprehensively inspect it and review each party’s history onTradesy to determine whether the return is covered by our policy.

*Two things can happen:*

*•* If your item was correctly represented, your earnings, $343.07, will be released.

*•* If your item was misrepresented, we’ll let you know and send the item back to you. The funds will then be returned back to the buyer.

Learn More About Returns on Tradesy


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I became verified a couple of weeks ago, they made me but that's weird that it works different for us, as I always saw when I had return and they used to send letters (but now they don't). They seemed like this:
> 
> **** requested a return
> 
> Your earnings won't be available until our returns team determines whether the return is covered by our policy.
> 
> (name of the item)
> 
> Order Number:  *********
> Size:  *10*
> Condition:  *Gently used*
> 
> 
> What Happens Next:
> 
> ***** has until *July 5, 2016* to deliver this item to Tradesy HQ.
> 
> Within 5 business days of receiving the item, our returns experts will comprehensively inspect it and review each party’s history onTradesy to determine whether the return is covered by our policy.
> 
> *Two things can happen:*
> 
> *•* If your item was correctly represented, your earnings, $343.07, will be released.
> 
> *•* If your item was misrepresented, we’ll let you know and send the item back to you. The funds will then be returned back to the buyer.
> 
> Learn More About Returns on Tradesy


Yes, it's odd I never received anything. I thought I had never had any returns. Then a few weeks ago, I figured out how to see which items had been returned and I was surprised to find 3 of my items were resold by Tradesy.


----------



## Toby93

They had a $500 off coupon last month also - it was good for at least 3 days. I think you had to spend $3500 to get the $500.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I think it will eventually be marked as for sale in Tradesy's closet. For the items I sold that were returned, I could see them for quite a while in Tradesy's closet, but market as Unavailable. After a while(a few weeks? I don't remember) they were available for buying in Tradesy's closet.


My item showed up in Tradesy's closet for sale today, so only 2 or 3 days after my money was released. I'm pretty sure that when it was unavailable a few days ago, it was in Abbey Road, now it is in Strawberry Fields. They changed my description somewhat and raised the shipping from $8.50 to $10.00. It's a very small bag, around a pound in weight.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> I have so many of them always every day, I learned to answer just "the price is firm, thank you", though I want to write so many things that sound less correct


  Wow, every day!  I have used similar responses too, but this buyer behaved like I was a dummy.  It was not the offer request because that does not bother me.  At this time, I don't mind taking offers.  I was just floored that she thought I would eventually drop the price that low because I had reduced the price before. This buyer is watching my listing.  She was like I'm waiting after I told her that I could not afford to take that loss. Her offer was too low to sell even with the $100 increase from the last offer.  I told this person the truth that her offer was taking advantage of me.  I felt it needed to be said, no regrets.  I don't feel comfortable selling to get over people.  She was looking for a dummy and that's not me.  She needed to know that I knew what type of offer that was after I nicely told her I could not sell for that price and why.  Her treatment towards me was insulting and unkind.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> My item showed up in Tradesy's closet for sale today, so only 2 or 3 days after my money was released. I'm pretty sure that when it was unavailable a few days ago, it was in Abbey Road, now it is in Strawberry Fields. They changed my description somewhat and raised the shipping from $8.50 to $10.00. It's a very small bag, around a pound in weight.


For my bag that showed up with more damage when it was relisted by Abbey R (I think I solved that mystery though, now several bags from the same line of the same brand popped up in buyer's closet, so most likely she switched mine to her used up one). Tradesy increased shipping from $8.5 to $35 when relisted it.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> My item showed up in Tradesy's closet for sale today, so only 2 or 3 days after my money was released. I'm pretty sure that when it was unavailable a few days ago, it was in Abbey Road, now it is in Strawberry Fields. They changed my description somewhat and raised the shipping from $8.50 to $10.00. It's a very small bag, around a pound in weight.


SO that was the bag that Tradesy took the max amount of time to release your money to you? (over the usual 4 days?) Did you ever find out the return reason?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Tradesy told me the 21 hold days are for them to have time to handle a return.  If there are no problems on the buyer's end, then the 21 days hold is unlikely to happen.


----------



## EGBDF

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Tradesy told me the 21 hold days are for them to have time to handle a return.  If there are no problems on the buyer's end, then the 21 days hold is unlikely to happen.


Is that a return for any reason? Not just for not as described claims or authenticity?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> Is that a return for any reason? Not just for not as described claims or authenticity?


I asked a question about the 21 days hold when Tradesy first started trying to get everybody to be a verified seller.  My memory is a little foggy about the different returns, but I do remember the 21 days holds was to give them enough time to handle the returns.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> SO that was the bag that Tradesy took the max amount of time to release your money to you? (over the usual 4 days?) Did you ever find out the return reason?


That was the bag. I never found out the reason for the return but I suspect it is because the bag is really small. There was nothing wrong with the bag, no damage, and it was authentic - something that is really easy to authenticate. The only odd thing is that they released the money after 4 days and then took it back on the 5th, so for some reason they allowed the buyer to return outside the 4 day window. Maybe she only missed it by a few hours and they stretched the rules. I wonder if they are so busy that it really took them that long to examine the bag or if she took her time sending it back.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> For my bag that showed up with more damage when it was relisted by Abbey R (I think I solved that mystery though, now several bags from the same line of the same brand popped up in buyer's closet, so most likely she switched mine to her used up one). Tradesy increased shipping from $8.5 to $35 when relisted it.



Wow, that is shocking! So sorry you were targeted like that by this buyer. I wonder if she did this to more than one seller?


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, that is shocking! So sorry you were targeted like that by this buyer. I wonder if she did this to more than one seller?


Thank you, I'm good as Tradesy released my money fast and assured me it's all good on my side. But I'm gonna keep checking if my original bag pops up in her closet, I don't like situations like this, it can backfire to original seller later.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this site and wasn't really sure how to make a post so instead replied here!
> First of all, this will be a lengthy post.  Buckle up.
> 
> I've heard so many bad things about Tradesy, but oddly enough I've had quite the opposite feeling. For all of you who have NO IDEA what this site is, it's a platform where people like you and me can put our closet up for sell and reach a lot of people in the U.S. versus just selling on Craigslist/OfferUp in your home town.
> 
> Tradesy doesn't have a clue if what you are selling is authentic or not (unless someone reports you, but I do believe they have a way or monitoring recent posts to catch fakes), they just take 9% commission when you sell the item and if they find out what you sold is fake (by the buyer returning the item to them), they suspend your account, give you back your fake item and the buyer gets their money back. End of story.
> 
> Typically, once the item is delivered, the buyer has 4 days to initiate a return. After that 4 days and nothing is returned, your money is released to you. Then they take another 2.5% to transfer to your bank or PayPal. If you are selling genuine items and being honest and descriptive in your post, there should be no complaints!
> 
> Tradesy accepts ALL returns no matter what (but have to be within 4 days of delivery).
> 
> Buyer gets money back 100% only:
> 1. If seller sold a fake
> 2. If seller said it was brand new and it wasn't. If it had rips or tears that seller didn't mention.
> 3. Sizing is inaccurate, seller said it was a large when it was a small.
> Basically, if seller wasn't honest in their post, Tradesy is on buyer's side.
> 
> If the buyer returns an item for no reason other than they personally have buyers remorse, then you, as a seller, keep your money and Tradesy will take the returned item and resell it on one of their platforms (Abbey, Strawberry Fields, Penny Lane, etc) and give the buyer a site credit. The seller keeps their money because their listing was honest.
> 
> I have been on Tradesy for 4-5 months. I am a seller/buyer. I have sold 15 items, ranging from $10 to $400. All went easy peasy. I was descriptive, I was honest, I shipped in 1-3 business days, I attached a security tag for everyone's best interest (buyer can't remove the tag until they are sure this is the item they want. The security tag must be attached in case of a return to prove that it was my item). I've made about $1,300 so far from things I would have just taken to goodwill!!
> 
> I have also bought 20 things, ranging from $30 - $615. I did have to return one item (it was $600 so I was nervous) for not being accurately described. It took a week to process the return and I ended up getting a *full refund*, not credit. Tradesy paid for my postage to return the item to them and also refunded me my shipping costs when I originally bought the item. I was really impressed.
> 
> I am currently going through another issue, not Tradesy's fault, but the postal service. I sold a dress to a buyer and she never received it. We checked the tracking # on USPS and it says it's in "transit" even though it was priority mail and should have been delivered 2 weeks ago. I did get paid from Tradesy though, so not sure what will happen next. I just hope the seller is able to get her money back at the very least and I hope that I can keep my money since USPS lost my item.
> 
> ADVICE to Buyers:
> -Buy from someone who has sold at least 10 items.
> -Ask questions! Ask when they will ship, how they will ship, etc. If seller is slow to respond then obviously they don't care too much and that only means they will take forever to ship!
> -If they buyer doesn't have many photos or not clear ones, ask for more or _beware_!
> -If seller has stock photos (selling purses that are recent and look like professional photos from the actual designer's site) BEWARE!
> -Research your item, don't just buy it and hope it's authentic. If it looks fake or you aren't sure, don't buy it just because it sounds like a good deal.
> 
> ADVICE to Sellers:
> 1. Post CLEAR photos and post as many as you can!
> 2. Be DESCRIPTIVE.
> 3. List ALL flaws
> 4. If unsure of size, say "sizing is an estimate"
> 5. Attach a security tag with a serial number to item when selling
> 6. Ship 1-3 days of purchase!! Pack your item with a Thank You note and make sure item is wrapped in bubble wrap and stuffing to keep it nice. Treat your buyers the way you want to be treated!
> 7. Communicate and be friendly with buyer. Tell them thank you and when you will ship. Keep them updated!!
> 
> It's common sense. There are good buyers and good sellers out there. Do research. Ask questions and if it sounds too good to be true, I'd listen to your gut.
> 
> If you are buying a high end luxury item, do your research on the item. Does it look fake? Is the date code authentic? Know your item before you buy it!! There are many sites that show you how to tell a fake from an authentic one.
> 
> Put your thinking caps on!! I personally love this site and it's so much easier than anything I've tried. They only take 9% commission and a 2.5% transfer fee to your bank. That's a deal!!
> 
> Regarding shipping and many rumors that Tradesy charges the seller, that isn't true. The buyer pays for shipping and the buyer can ask the seller to adjust rates. I just bought two Rebecca Minkoff purses from the same seller and she combined both purses into one listing, shipped them together, and I only paid one shipping fee. The seller is who determines what to ship for. They choose whether to include shipping (no expense to buyer), print off a shipping label (buyer pays $8.50), or use a free shipping kit (buyer pays $14-35) while Tradesy sends seller a box, bag and shipping label to send out. Seller doesn't spend a dime on shipping if they don't want too, the buyer does. I've NEVER been charged for shipping an item I've sold!
> 
> My experience with shipping kits is that they sometimes take longer than 2 days to get to you. I'm the type that wants my buyer to get their purse fast so I can get paid fast! I usually just do my own shipping or use a free printable label if I have the supplies on hand.
> 
> I've come a pro at this site and know a lot about it. x



Where do you purchase these security tags?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just thought i'd mention that i sold a bag last week and it was delivered 6 days ago to the buyer. it still says "pending inspection" and they placed a 21 day hold on the funds. if they had planned to release funds sooner (the typical 4 days) i think it might have stated that? i am choosing to not verify b/c i don't give my SS# out, but it's upsetting that a cheap item is held for the same duration as a super expensive one. i can see holding 1K+ for 21 days for unverified sellers, but under $50? really??? what incentive is there to use the site when you're not paid out for almost a month on a super cheap item? makes no sense what they're doing with this new time frame. maybe they just want super high-end goods, because under 1K i'd rather sell on ebay and be paid instantly.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> That was the bag. I never found out the reason for the return but I suspect it is because the bag is really small. There was nothing wrong with the bag, no damage, and it was authentic - something that is really easy to authenticate. The only odd thing is that they released the money after 4 days and then took it back on the 5th, so for some reason they allowed the buyer to return outside the 4 day window. Maybe she only missed it by a few hours and they stretched the rules. I wonder if they are so busy that it really took them that long to examine the bag or if she took her time sending it back.



The buyer has up to 10 days to mail it to Tradesy (must receive by 10th day) once they say they're returning (in that 4 day period), but if seller doesn't contact Tradesy after 10th day to check status, Tradesy could take longer to actually process. I had a buyer that was going to return and I contacted Tradesy on 11th day to see if they received it and they didn't so they released my money. Buyer claimed authentic issues but then never mailed it in (they were authentic Tiffany jewelry bags)


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just thought i'd mention that i sold a bag last week and it was delivered 6 days ago to the buyer. it still says "pending inspection" and they placed a 21 day hold on the funds. if they had planned to release funds sooner (the typical 4 days) i think it might have stated that? i am choosing to not verify b/c i don't give my SS# out, but it's upsetting that a cheap item is held for the same duration as a super expensive one. i can see holding 1K+ for 21 days for unverified sellers, but under $50? really??? what incentive is there to use the site when you're not paid out for almost a month on a super cheap item? makes no sense what they're doing with this new time frame. maybe they just want super high-end goods, because under 1K i'd rather sell on ebay and be paid instantly.


Since it is past the 4 days, it probably means the buyer is returning it. My funds that were held for 21 days were for a $37 item. I've gotten my money after 4 days on every other sale, including some that were much more money.


----------



## ltxmm

I have heard horrific stories from tradesy from my friends. Especially if you live in Canada.. You need to use a freight forwarder if you want to purchase from tradesy and then tradesy will ship to your freight forwarding provider in the U.S then it will be shipped to you. But my friend never received her item because it couldn't come into Canada unless it had the proper information claiming if the fur was treated etc.. Apparently tradesy didn't provide any help to getting the item shipped to Canada and eventually the freight forwarder could no longer hold the item so discarded the item from their warehouse. My friend even asked for a prepaid shipping label so she could then return the item but she didn't have any luck in getting that and tradesy wouldn't provide any help or any further info


----------



## EGBDF

ltxmm said:


> I have heard horrific stories from tradesy from my friends. Especially if you live in Canada.. You need to use a freight forwarder if you want to purchase from tradesy and then tradesy will ship to your freight forwarding provider in the U.S then it will be shipped to you. But my friend never received her item because it couldn't come into Canada unless it had the proper information claiming if the fur was treated etc.. Apparently tradesy didn't provide any help to getting the item shipped to Canada and eventually the freight forwarder could no longer hold the item so discarded the item from their warehouse. My friend even asked for a prepaid shipping label so she could then return the item but she didn't have any luck in getting that and tradesy wouldn't provide any help or any further info


Oh boy, that's not good. Did your friend get a refund from Tradesy for the item she didn't receive?


----------



## jmc3007

ltxmm said:


> I have heard horrific stories from tradesy from my friends. Especially if you live in Canada.. You need to use a freight forwarder if you want to purchase from tradesy and then tradesy will ship to your freight forwarding provider in the U.S then it will be shipped to you. But my friend never received her item because it couldn't come into Canada unless it had the proper information claiming if the fur was treated etc.. Apparently tradesy didn't provide any help to getting the item shipped to Canada and eventually the freight forwarder could no longer hold the item so discarded the item from their warehouse. My friend even asked for a prepaid shipping label so she could then return the item but she didn't have any luck in getting that and tradesy wouldn't provide any help or any further info


Since they acquired Shop-Hers not sure why Tradesy didn't adopt their pre-inspection approach for all international orders. If they want to conquer the world, they should and must provide a seamless experience.  At the moment I can't imagine that many international orders that would upset their staffing workflow.  This way they can check for both authenticity and condition for conformity compliance and minimize unpleasant surprises for the end users.   It's similar to Vestiaire Collective and some others.  There bounds to be problems still even with pre-inspection but it'll be at a lesser degree and will make overseas buyers feel more protected. Maybe they alter return policy for non US buyers and make it store credit only and shipping return at buyers expense etc.  My point is other platforms have this in place so Tradesy wouldn't have to reinvent the wheel.

I personally had 3-4 international buyers a while back, before Tradesy rolled out their own version, and everything worked out fine.  One transaction was problematic and it had to do with the freight forwarder not having the client's correct address or phone number but in the end it arrived at the correct destination.  The irony is if ppl already already figured a workaround on their own for shipping not sure what Tradesy would bring to the table if they can't make it seamless and easier?!?


----------



## nicole0612

This is a good idea to have a pre inspection by Tradesy to avoid issues with international orders, however, I do have to note that shop hers was even worse than VC regarding their inspection process and the condition of items that they let pass through. In reality, shop hers only checked for authenticity, not for condition, and while I never received a fake item, I did receive a Chanel mini that had a lot of color transfer and chain tarnish despite the seller saying that there was no color transfer or chain tarnish on the listing. I also received a pair of Jimmy Choo heels that were not new as pictured but were well used and worn. Both items passed their inspection. I tried to get them to refund both of the items and they told me that since they were authentic they were not misrepresented.


----------



## jmc3007

I don't disagree that there will always be disagreements but Tradesy is already in the business of reviewing returns for condition and authenticity and make their decisions rightly or wrongly so incorporating this step is simply to pre-empt as much as possible things that could go wrong.  with international orders they pre-authenticate and pre-inspect so that hopefully the probability the buyer ends up with a good purchase is higher.  domestic or otherwise these are preexisting and known issues they've always had to deal with.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> I don't disagree that there will always be disagreements but Tradesy is already in the business of reviewing returns for condition and authenticity and make their decisions rightly or wrongly so incorporating this step is simply to pre-empt as much as possible things that could go wrong.  with international orders they pre-authenticate and pre-inspect so that hopefully the probability the buyer ends up with a good purchase is higher.  domestic or otherwise these are preexisting and known issues they've always had to deal with.


I imagine they would have to put some kind of price restriction on it; only do it for pricier items. It wouldn't be cost effective for cheaper items.


----------



## Bellanola

Ugh, an LV SLG I sold has been sitting at the buyer's post office for a week waiting for her to pick it up.  Buyer can't make it over there during the work week, which is understandable. I gently reminded her about it yesterday, and she told me that now she wouldn't be able to pick it up until next Saturday.  And she's a Tradesy seller so she should be aware that this is delaying the release of my funds.  So frustrating!


----------



## EGBDF

Bellanola said:


> Ugh, an LV SLG I sold has been sitting at the buyer's post office for a week waiting for her to pick it up.  Buyer can't make it over there during the work week, which is understandable. I gently reminded her about it yesterday, and she told me that now she wouldn't be able to pick it up until next Saturday.  And she's a Tradesy seller so she should be aware that this is delaying the release of my funds.  So frustrating!


Usually when I have shipped to a PO Box the buyer picks it up within a few days. Once I emailed Tradesy and they marked it as 'delivered' on the day it was delivered to the Post Office. I don't know if they still do this though. I don't think you should have to wait 2 weeks, that seems too long.


----------



## Bellanola

EGBDF said:


> Usually when I have shipped to a PO Box the buyer picks it up within a few days. Once I emailed Tradesy and they marked it as 'delivered' on the day it was delivered to the Post Office. I don't know if they still do this though. I don't think you should have to wait 2 weeks, that seems too long.


I will try this, thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

Bellanola said:


> Ugh, an LV SLG I sold has been sitting at the buyer's post office for a week waiting for her to pick it up.  Buyer can't make it over there during the work week, which is understandable. I gently reminded her about it yesterday, and she told me that now she wouldn't be able to pick it up until next Saturday.  And she's a Tradesy seller so she should be aware that this is delaying the release of my funds.  So frustrating!


Sorry to hear about that. I hope PO can hold it for her that long, they ship it back after some period (14 days if I'm not mistaken). I have customers not available to receive the package at home all the time, I have to bug them and send reminders to pick it up at PO. I wonder when buyers purchase a pricey item from Nordies or Barneys, it will only be shipped with signature confirmation, why don't they expect the same from Tradesy? it's for their own protection as well.


----------



## whateve

Bellanola said:


> I will try this, thanks!


I did this once with Tradesy when my buyer hadn't picked up her package and they marked it as delivered.


----------



## tiffCAKE

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I hope PO can hold it for her that long, they ship it back after some period (14 days if I'm not mistaken). I have customers not available to receive the package at home all the time, I have to bug them and send reminders to pick it up at PO. I wonder when buyers purchase a pricey item from Nordies or Barneys, it will only be shipped with signature confirmation, why don't they expect the same from Tradesy? it's for their own protection as well.



I have this problem frequently actually, as the buyer! Sometimes I'm able to reschedule the delivery to go to my work, where there's a receptionist that can sign for it. Other times I cannot and/or I have to show an ID so I can't have someone else sign for delivery. I do forensic DNA testing for local law enforcement and sometimes I just cannot get to the post office depending on meetings or labwork or getting called to court to testify (or to court for an outside jurisdiction that's hours away). I cannot explain to you how frustrating it is when I watch a delivery or sign up for text updates in order to try to intercept the delivery at home when the schedule allows, only for me to miss it or my postman to get cranky and not even trying the doorbell to see if I'm home. It's even worse when I do go to the post office, wait in line for an hour, then have to leave before I make it to the counter and return to duty late because the lines are too long to get my package in a lunch hour. 

That being said, I actually place my orders to try to force the deliveries on Saturdays or every other Monday (my days off) and when I've gotten into a horrible cycle of not being able to pick it up at the post office for whatever reason, the longest I've taken to get it is a week. I have better luck rescheduling deliveries for better days or to work or to hold for pickup with fedex. Whenever signatures aren't required I have better luck with USPS because they lock it into a community locker and leave the key in my mailbox. UPS and fedex leave them on my doorstep if signature isn't required. I haven't had any stolen (yet) but it sure makes me uneasy. 

As a seller I get packages shipped same day either with lab mail or dropping it off at bodega where they do USPS pickups. I wiiiiiiiiiiiiish it could be just as convenient when I'm the buyer! Somehow it seems that the items I want the most are the hardest ones to get. AND whenever I have to go to the post office to get them, I guarantee I'll get another slip the very next day and wish I had waited to just get both at the same time haha!


----------



## whateve

tiffCAKE said:


> I have this problem frequently actually, as the buyer! Sometimes I'm able to reschedule the delivery to go to my work, where there's a receptionist that can sign for it. Other times I cannot and/or I have to show an ID so I can't have someone else sign for delivery. I do forensic DNA testing for local law enforcement and sometimes I just cannot get to the post office depending on meetings or labwork or getting called to court to testify (or to court for an outside jurisdiction that's hours away). I cannot explain to you how frustrating it is when I watch a delivery or sign up for text updates in order to try to intercept the delivery at home when the schedule allows, only for me to miss it or my postman to get cranky and not even trying the doorbell to see if I'm home. It's even worse when I do go to the post office, wait in line for an hour, then have to leave before I make it to the counter and return to duty late because the lines are too long to get my package in a lunch hour.
> 
> That being said, I actually place my orders to try to force the deliveries on Saturdays or every other Monday (my days off) and when I've gotten into a horrible cycle of not being able to pick it up at the post office for whatever reason, the longest I've taken to get it is a week. I have better luck rescheduling deliveries for better days or to work or to hold for pickup with fedex. Whenever signatures aren't required I have better luck with USPS because they lock it into a community locker and leave the key in my mailbox. UPS and fedex leave them on my doorstep if signature isn't required. I haven't had any stolen (yet) but it sure makes me uneasy.
> 
> As a seller I get packages shipped same day either with lab mail or dropping it off at bodega where they do USPS pickups. I wiiiiiiiiiiiiish it could be just as convenient when I'm the buyer! Somehow it seems that the items I want the most are the hardest ones to get. AND whenever I have to go to the post office to get them, I guarantee I'll get another slip the very next day and wish I had waited to just get both at the same time haha!


If you order a lot of packages, can't you get a box at the UPS store or Mailboxes Etc., or something similar? It doesn't cost very much and they will accept packages from all carriers.


----------



## whateve

Tradesy edited my photo weirdly again! This time they cut off most of the strap. I took a picture with the strap attached to the bag, laid out in front of the bag. All you can see are the edges of the strap at the sides of the bag. They cropped the photo, even chopping a tiny part of the side of the bag. It's like they were trying to hide the strap. The strap is one of the most interesting features of the bag, and I was hoping to highlight it in my picture, as well show how long it was.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Tradesy edited my photo weirdly again! This time they cut off most of the strap. I took a picture with the strap attached to the bag, laid out in front of the bag. All you can see are the edges of the strap at the sides of the bag. They cropped the photo, even chopping a tiny part of the side of the bag. It's like they were trying to hide the strap. The strap is one of the most interesting features of the bag, and I was hoping to highlight it in my picture, as well show how long it was.



If you keep on replacing the odd photo with a original (non-edited version) eventually the system gives up. I have a listing that's been up for 3 months now. Tradesy cleaned it 3-4 times and I kept on replacing it. It hasn't been cleaned since the last time I've changed it.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> If you keep on replacing the odd photo with a original (non-edited version) eventually the system gives up. I have a listing that's been up for 3 months now. Tradesy cleaned it 3-4 times and I kept on replacing it. It hasn't been cleaned since the last time I've changed it.


I added the correct photo back to the listing, but I put it second. Hopefully, people will look at the listing if they want to see more. Obviously the people cleaning the photos know nothing about handbags. It is one thing to remove a box or dustbag from the picture, but quite another to remove part of the purse.

I heard that having a cleaned photo helps you in Google shopping. I hope the shopping links work better than the regular Google search because when I've found my own items in a Google search or a Google image search and I click on them, it just takes me to a generic Tradesy page that shows a bunch of listings that are unrelated and aren't mine.


----------



## GemsBerry

tiffCAKE said:


> I have this problem frequently actually, as the buyer! Sometimes I'm able to reschedule the delivery to go to my work, where there's a receptionist that can sign for it. Other times I cannot and/or I have to show an ID so I can't have someone else sign for delivery. I do forensic DNA testing for local law enforcement and sometimes I just cannot get to the post office depending on meetings or labwork or getting called to court to testify (or to court for an outside jurisdiction that's hours away). I cannot explain to you how frustrating it is when I watch a delivery or sign up for text updates in order to try to intercept the delivery at home when the schedule allows, only for me to miss it or my postman to get cranky and not even trying the doorbell to see if I'm home. It's even worse when I do go to the post office, wait in line for an hour, then have to leave before I make it to the counter and return to duty late because the lines are too long to get my package in a lunch hour.
> 
> That being said, I actually place my orders to try to force the deliveries on Saturdays or every other Monday (my days off) and when I've gotten into a horrible cycle of not being able to pick it up at the post office for whatever reason, the longest I've taken to get it is a week. I have better luck rescheduling deliveries for better days or to work or to hold for pickup with fedex. Whenever signatures aren't required I have better luck with USPS because they lock it into a community locker and leave the key in my mailbox. UPS and fedex leave them on my doorstep if signature isn't required. I haven't had any stolen (yet) but it sure makes me uneasy.
> 
> As a seller I get packages shipped same day either with lab mail or dropping it off at bodega where they do USPS pickups. I wiiiiiiiiiiiiish it could be just as convenient when I'm the buyer! Somehow it seems that the items I want the most are the hardest ones to get. AND whenever I have to go to the post office to get them, I guarantee I'll get another slip the very next day and wish I had waited to just get both at the same time haha!


I agree, getting Mail box sounds like a good idea. I live in apt, concierge is good in receiving packages but not so much in handling outgoing orders and returns, they can sit here for 3-5 days, so I have to bring it myself.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> If you keep on replacing the odd photo with a original (non-edited version) eventually the system gives up. I have a listing that's been up for 3 months now. Tradesy cleaned it 3-4 times and I kept on replacing it. It hasn't been cleaned since the last time I've changed it.


I took my original photo and cleaned it myself. Let's see what they'll do this time.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I took my original photo and cleaned it myself. Let's see what they'll do this time.


I did that once or twice myself, they still posted their photo instead, I reposted mine and they left it alone


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I did that once or twice myself, they still posted their photo instead, I reposted mine and they left it alone


I'll be interested to see what they do. The last time I removed their cleaned photo, they removed my photo and reposted their cleaned version. I'm thinking they cut off the strap because it was too difficult to clean around.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i am unverified and it took 8 days for funds to release.... for those who might wonder about new timeframes. i got no notice it was ready to withdrawl... it just appeared in my account


----------



## tiffCAKE

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, getting Mail box sounds like a good idea. I live in apt, concierge is good in receiving packages but not so much in handling outgoing orders and returns, they can sit here for 3-5 days, so I have to bring it myself.



I will TOTALLY look into that! I have super convenient shipping options but nothing that works for receiving. It wouldn't be a problem for me if the post office would just stay open 2hrs later [emoji12] I do get lots packages--so it would be worth it for the time savings and the peace of mind. Thanks for the tip!!!!


----------



## Toby93

whateve said:


> Tradesy edited my photo weirdly again! This time they cut off most of the strap. I took a picture with the strap attached to the bag, laid out in front of the bag. All you can see are the edges of the strap at the sides of the bag. They cropped the photo, even chopping a tiny part of the side of the bag. It's like they were trying to hide the strap. The strap is one of the most interesting features of the bag, and I was hoping to highlight it in my picture, as well show how long it was.


Trades just "cleaned"  my photo and removed the dust bag??  I just removed the pic and replaced it with the original so let's see how long it stays up for!


----------



## quinna

Toby93 said:


> Trades just "cleaned"  my photo and removed the dust bag??  I just removed the pic and replaced it with the original so let's see how long it stays up for!


They have been removing the dust bags on my bags and shoes lately too. They used to leave it in the past, but I guess that's a new thing lately.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ooodianaooo said:


> Let us know how the process goes


Sooooo. I have feedback on my Speedy 25 and Coach purse that got returned.

The Coach purse was returned because my bag was 2 inches off the actual size. Tradesy sided with buyer and she got a full refund. I got my bag back (it took 2 weeks)...unfortunately the Coach box that I included was completely damaged and had to throw away. I was a little ticked. I had it listed with dust bag and box to allure buyers. But now, I can only list it with the dust bag. I decided to pick my battles and not fight over it. Maybe it got damaged by shipment, but still, not right to me.

Tradesy never notified me about my LV Speedy 25, but I noticed that my funds were released to me, so all is good! Whew! 

I feel a lot better about the whole thing and I think Tradesy has been very fair. Now, I've learned a lesson and try to accurately post the measurements. 

In regards to the words fake and inspired, I didn't really focus on the lingo so when I originally said "fake", I meant inspired. I'm new to this and never really bought inspired bags before, but now recognize the difference of meaning!! The bag I bought was inspired and did not have "Hermes" on the bag at all. Since I got the bag, I actually ended up returning it because the whole argument made me bitter about it and don't really want to have a bag that isn't the real thing. I'll just keep saving my monies!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Where do you purchase these security tags?


 
I work in the medical field so I'm lucky to snatch a few from work. You can buy them on Amazon aslo: https://www.amazon.com/Vestil-SECS-...8&qid=1472675943&sr=8-1&keywords=security+tag


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I work in the medical field so I'm lucky to snatch a few from work. You can buy them on Amazon aslo: https://www.amazon.com/Vestil-SECS-...8&qid=1472675943&sr=8-1&keywords=security+tag



Thank you!


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I work in the medical field so I'm lucky to snatch a few from work. You can buy them on Amazon aslo: https://www.amazon.com/Vestil-SECS-...8&qid=1472675943&sr=8-1&keywords=security+tag



Thank you for sharing. I'm gonna order now. I already had to deal  with one return that was most likely switched, and now when I posted pricier bags to finance something that I want I desperately need to add more protection. I was only able to find paper tags so far that IMHO are easy to temper with. These plastic looks perfect!
ETA: just ordered bright yellow uniquely numbered plastic tags, it will be hard to wear bags with them LOL


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I just made my 1st Tradesy sale!  I'm a long time eBayer but have had the darndest time selling this barely used Alexander Wang bag.  I think I had it listed for at least 3 months.  I finally pulled it off eBay because I had 25 watchers but kept getting crazy low offers.   I opted to use the label provided by Tradesy and am just waiting on the postman to pick it up.  Fingers crossed all goes well and I see my money soon.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Tradesy has a Labor Day Sale today (I think it's just from their closets) and I had 5 things reserved all by Strawberry Fields and asked them if they can bundle shipping and ship together because the shipping was $10-35 for each item. They wrote back and said they aren't able to do that on this sale unfortunately. They lost my purchase! I totally would have gotten them all! But I'm not paying $175 in shipping! That's crazy.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Tradesy has a Labor Day Sale today (I think it's just from their closets) and I had 5 things reserved all by Strawberry Fields and asked them if they can bundle shipping and ship together because the shipping was $10-35 for each item. They wrote back and said they aren't able to do that on this sale unfortunately. They lost my purchase! I totally would have gotten them all! But I'm not paying $175 in shipping! That's crazy.


Yep, up to 20% off, but these are final sale items, non-returnable.
I'm always surprised about Tradesy closets' lack of flexibility, either it's shipping or additional info or better pictures. this is kind of job when they repost original listing and say "no, we can't do that" to any request. then it takes up to two weeks to ship.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Yep, up to 20% off, but these are final sale items, non-returnable.
> I'm always surprised about Tradesy closets' lack of flexibility, either it's shipping or additional info or better pictures. this is kind of job when they repost original listing and say "no, we can't do that" to any request. then it takes up to two weeks to ship.


 
I don't understand why they couldn't. When you go online shopping for anything else, you only pay one shipping fee. They could really make some great sales if they did that. Bummer.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I work in the medical field so I'm lucky to snatch a few from work. You can buy them on Amazon aslo: https://www.amazon.com/Vestil-SECS-...8&qid=1472675943&sr=8-1&keywords=security+tag



I always wondered why people think these security tags will protect them from scammers or the ones who like to "borrow" things. If someone decides to return the bag cause it's not as described, I am sure Tradesy (and eBay) will make it happen even without security tag on it. It's not me who's making the decision whether to accept return or not in this case. I was thinking of using them, but does it really make any sense? Same with videotaping the process of shipment / packaging. It doesn't work as it's impossible to prove that you didn't replace an item after you stopped videotaping. These things don't protect us agains scam unfortunately Someone prove me if I am wrong.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Yep, up to 20% off, but these are final sale items, non-returnable.
> I'm always surprised about Tradesy closets' lack of flexibility, either it's shipping or additional info or better pictures. this is kind of job when they repost original listing and say "no, we can't do that" to any request. then it takes up to two weeks to ship.



they lose so much on these returns, they have to resell this stuff and give 20 - 30% discounts on them during these final sales. I can understand why they are not flexible enough in this case. The do have a lot of returns they have to deal with, they pay for return shipping and they sell this stuff with loss. They can't afford to have someone who'd make pics / measurements all day long every day.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I hate these final sales! I remember this Christmas. I was hoping to have such good sales as people buy presents and prepare for holidays. But then they launched their own Christmas clearance with huge discounts for stuff from their closets, and I had lowest sales in December in comparison with all the other months.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I always wondered why people think these security tags will protect them from scammers or the ones who like to "borrow" things. If someone decides to return the bag cause it's not as described, I am sure Tradesy (and eBay) will make it happen even without security tag on it. It's not me who's making the decision whether to accept return or not in this case. I was thinking of using them, but does it really make any sense? Same with videotaping the process of shipment / packaging. It doesn't work as it's impossible to prove that you didn't replace an item after you stopped videotaping. These things don't protect us agains scam unfortunately Someone prove me if I am wrong.


they do not protect yo automatically, but it's additional headache for scummers to deal with tags. tags and videos CAN be taken into consideration by Tradesy (not as a solid proof but it can help to form opinion) and will definitely be welcomed by my bank just in case. that's a couple of steps of protection that I'm eager to take, if other people are comfortable throwing $5K+ bags into box and be done that's their choice. with all pros and cons your record as a seller matters a lot. if you are an established seller with a good number of high-end sales that went smoothly and you have generated a good profit for Tradesy they are more inclined to listed to your side of the story. the same is true for buyers. is it a new buyer who, say bought first $4K Chanel and claims SNAD? I believe these things don't matter for eBay, that's why I avoid eBay as a seller.


----------



## katlun

GemsBerry said:


> Yep, up to 20% off, but these are final sale items, non-returnable.
> I'm always surprised about Tradesy closets' lack of flexibility, either it's shipping or additional info or better pictures. this is kind of job when they repost original listing and say "no, we can't do that" to any request. then it takes up to two weeks to ship.



as for better pictures, Tradesy doesn't retake pictures they just use the same ones from the listing of the return item

but you would think they could bundle sales from their own closet


----------



## GemsBerry

katlun said:


> as for better pictures, Tradesy doesn't retake pictures they just use the same ones from the listing of the return item
> 
> but you would think they could bundle sales from their own closet


I know, they used to retake pictures and frankly their pictures were so bad that it's better to use original ones. My point is Tradesy reps from their closets don't put any efforts to SELL items from closets, maybe that's why they have to offer $15-20% discounts and lose money at the end.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> they do not protect yo automatically, but it's additional headache for scummers to deal with tags. tags and videos CAN be taken into consideration by Tradesy (not as a solid proof but it can help to form opinion) and will definitely be welcomed by my bank just in case. that's a couple of steps of protection that I'm eager to take, if other people are comfortable throwing $5K+ bags into box and be done that's their choice. with all pros and cons your record as a seller matters a lot. if you are an established seller with a good number of high-end sales that went smoothly and you have generated a good profit for Tradesy they are more inclined to listed to your side of the story. the same is true for buyers. is it a new buyer who, say bought first $4K Chanel and claims SNAD? I believe these things don't matter for eBay, that's why I avoid eBay as a seller.


+1 I always ship my bags fully stuffed to make them look better.  There's nothing worse than seeing a deflated floppy bag that you'd paid 2K for.  I also do wish that their own closets give the option for $35 or $8.50 shipping.  I'm ok with getting a brown generic box instead of a fancy box with their logo, thought recently had to suck up to paying $35 since it was such a total score from their Abbey closet.


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> There's nothing worse than seeing a deflated floppy bag that you'd paid 2K for.


Interesting. If you buy a bag directly from LV, doesn't it come flat and with folds?


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> I hate these final sales! I remember this Christmas. I was hoping to have such good sales as people buy presents and prepare for holidays. But then they launched their own Christmas clearance with huge discounts for stuff from their closets, and I had lowest sales in December in comparison with all the other months.



Agreed! I was hoping for a LD weekend promo or some type of sale for my closet. I haven't sold anything in about a week. [emoji853]


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> Agreed! I was hoping for a LD weekend promo or some type of sale for my closet. I haven't sold anything in about a week. [emoji853]



I didn't have any sales for about a week either, but suddenly had 5 sales during last 2 days while their clearance, for a full price. but I wouldn't mind to sell more if they give buyers new promo codes


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting. If you buy a bag directly from LV, doesn't it come flat and with folds?



No, it doesn't come flattened/folded when purchased directly from LV. 
Sorry, I can't tell if this is dry humor or a real question!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> No, it doesn't come flattened/folded when purchased directly from LV.
> Sorry, I can't tell if this is dry humor or a real question!!



When I was buying Speedy in LV store, they brought it flattened from a store room, like this. They store them this way.
And when I sell / ship Speedy, I also fold it this way like they do in LV and then put in box / dust bag, and I always thought it's the only right way, as in this case it will not come rumpled.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting. If you buy a bag directly from LV, doesn't it come flat and with folds?





nicole0612 said:


> No, it doesn't come flattened/folded when purchased directly from LV.
> Sorry, I can't tell if this is dry humor or a real question!!



Nope, not dry humor or sarcasm..... see next post: 



fashion_victim9 said:


> When I was buying Speedy in LV store, they brought it flattened from a store room, like this. They store them this way.
> And when I sell / ship Speedy, I also fold it this way like they do in LV and then put in box / dust bag, and I always thought it's the only right way, as in this case it will not come rumpled.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting. If you buy a bag directly from LV, doesn't it come flat and with folds?


In my experiences not always, the bags were stuffed with bubble wrap, foldable material (like styrofoam), or a pillow as a nice gesture.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> In my experiences not always, the bags were stuffed with bubble wrap, foldable material ( like styrofoam), or a pillow as a nice gesture.



maybe it depends on the style? when I ship speedy or neverfull, I fold them, when it's hard shaped bag, I stuff it with smth like paper of bubbles


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> maybe it depends on the style? when I ship speedy or neverfull, I fold them, when it's hard shaped bag, I stuff it with smth like paper of bubbles


Yes, I agree that style is a reason.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> In my experiences not always, the bags were stuffed with bubble wrap, foldable material (like styrofoam), or a pillow as a nice gesture.



and pillow as shape holder and a nice present for a buyer at the same time is such a great idea, I'll go search for some cute ones


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

SweetDaisy05 said:


> In my experiences not always, the bags were stuffed with bubble wrap, foldable material ( like styrofoam), or a pillow as a nice gesture.



My LV tote was ship folded up
I purchase two goyard bags from their boutiques this year and once came folded and the other didn't. Let me say that I was SO upset with the one that was shopped folded because I thought the "crease folds" wouldn't go away. I was totally wrong and they went away after one use of bag!! as for the one that was shipped filled with bubble wrap,.... It looked nice but the leather trim on the top arrived "Wavy". It was so upsetting! now when i sell bags if they are foldable I ship them folded and give my buyer the heads up as to why


----------



## fashion_victim9

so how do you think, does it worth it to buy some pillows like that and send them with bags to my buyers?
I am asking as I NEVER got any thank you messages for any of the presents or post cards I put into packages


----------



## nicole0612

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yes, I agree that style is a reason.



That makes sense. Empreinte montaignes are stuffed, not folded, (my only personal experience with shipping from LV), but they really could not flatten/fold that style without damaging it. I have never purchased a neverful or speedy, so maybe LV collapses the bag if they can.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

fashion_victim9 said:


> so how do you think, does it worth it to buy some pillows like that and send them with bags to my buyers?
> I am asking as I NEVER got any thank you messages for any of the presents or post cards I put into packages



Nah. I would just keep it simple . Maybe buy "nicer" bubble wrap if you don't already have.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> maybe it depends on the style? when I ship speedy or neverfull, I fold them, when it's hard shaped bag, I stuff it with smth like paper of bubbles





fashion_victim9 said:


> so how do you think, does it worth it to buy some pillows like that and send them with bags to my buyers?
> I am asking as I NEVER got any thank you messages for any of the presents or post cards I put into packages



I always ship with layers of bubble wrap. I am careful to make sure that I wrap each part separately so that I do not create any folds or let the chains touch the leather. I would be very happy if my purchase arrived with a pillow like that, but I would not expect it. I am a bit dismayed when I buy an expensive bag and it is just shoved into a priority rate long, skinny box without any bubble wrap or protection from the chain. This has happened to me 3 times now with bags $2,500+ ...amazing.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Nah. I would just keep it simple . Maybe buy "nicer" bubble wrap if you don't already have.



oh I do, I have like a warehouse of all these package materials at my place At the beginning I used to buy some nice stuff like colored tissue paper, ribbons, post cards etc. 
Now I just try to pack it safe. you're right, doesn't worth it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I always ship with layers of bubble wrap. I am careful to make sure that I wrap each part separately so that I do not create any folds or let the chains touch the leather. I would be very happy if my purchase arrived with a pillow like that, but I would not expect it. I am a bit dismayed when I buy an expensive bag and it is just shoved into a priority rate long, skinny box without any bubble wrap or protection from the chain. This has happened to me 3 times now with bags $2,500+ ...amazing.



I wrap it in a dust bag, then plastic bag, then USPS box and fill all the empty space with paper / bubbles or also such things, don't know how to call them, like small air pillows, these ones


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> so how do you think, does it worth it to buy some pillows like that and send them with bags to my buyers?
> I am asking as I NEVER got any thank you messages for any of the presents or post cards I put into packages


http://www.bubblefast.com/store/pc/Air-Pillows-c16.htm


----------



## BeenBurned

LOL! We posted at the same time.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! We posted at the same time.


 great minds think alike!
I was just thinking the real pillow would be a nice gesture


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> great minds think alike!
> I was just thinking the real pillow would be a nice gesture


Real pillows add too much weight.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Real pillows add too much weight.


Which isn't a problem if you are using Tradesy's label. When I ship with a Tradesy label, I stuff the purse with white paper, wrap in tissue, put in a plastic bag, then use crushed newspaper to fill in all the empty spaces in the box, because the weight isn't an issue. If I sell the same bag on another site where I'm paying for postage, I use air pillows instead of newspaper.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Which isn't a problem if you are using Tradesy's label. When I ship with a Tradesy label, I stuff the purse with white paper, wrap in tissue, put in a plastic bag, then use crushed newspaper to fill in all the empty spaces in the box, because the weight isn't an issue. If I sell the same bag on another site where I'm paying for postage, I use air pillows instead of newspaper.



Plus your buyer can read smth interesting in these newspapers while unpacking their purchase!


----------



## fashion_victim9

I've recently sold my first dress (I usually sell shoes and bags), and I spent so much time on packaging. I took a fancy box, put a dress there wrapped in tissue paper and ribbons, I added a post card, a nice satin hanger and garment cover (unbranded) and leather bracelet as a present, i even printed a sticker with the picture of this dress and put it on a box
I enjoyed this process so much, but not sure I'd do it if I sell for example 20 dresses a month


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've recently sold my first dress (I usually sell shoes and bags), and I spent so much time on packaging. I took a fancy box, put a dress there wrapped in tissue paper and ribbons, I added a post card, a nice satin hanger and garment cover (unbranded) and leather bracelet as a present, i even printed a sticker with the picture of this dress and put it on a box
> I enjoyed this process so much, but not sure I'd do it if I sell for example 20 dresses a month


I get into packing too. I wrap every little piece of hardware separately. It is like a game to me. I'm cheap, though, and reuse packing materials when I can. Sounds like your buyer got a beautiful package. I love the sticker idea.


----------



## GemsBerry

do you guys find any correlation between # of likes and sale? I was trying to figure it out, I think I sell my items with 12-20 likes, some are sold right away without any likes. then I see some bags (nothing wrong with them) in Tradesy closet with 130+ likes and they are sitting there for months.


----------



## Arlene619

fashion_victim9 said:


> so how do you think, does it worth it to buy some pillows like that and send them with bags to my buyers?[emoji2]
> I am asking as I NEVER got any thank you messages for any of the presents or post cards I put into packages[emoji3][emoji3]


I love these pillows, I got these at ikea to stuff my bags. I think it's a nice touch to send with the bags. [emoji4]


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've recently sold my first dress (I usually sell shoes and bags), and I spent so much time on packaging. I took a fancy box, put a dress there wrapped in tissue paper and ribbons, I added a post card, a nice satin hanger and garment cover (unbranded) and leather bracelet as a present, i even printed a sticker with the picture of this dress and put it on a box
> I enjoyed this process so much, but not sure I'd do it if I sell for example 20 dresses a month


I can relate.  I don't sell clothes, but I like to give my buyers a boutique experience.  Yes, some people might not care, but I believe a lot do.  It makes me feel good in the process to give my buyers the best shopping experience that I can.  I see it as a way to say thank you for picking my bag to buy and purchasing the bag from me.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> do you guys find any correlation between # of likes and sale? I was trying to figure it out, I think I sell my items with 12-20 likes, some are sold right away without any likes. then I see some bags (nothing wrong with them) in Tradesy closet with 130+ likes and they are sitting there for months.


No. I think at least half the people who like an item are sellers who are curious to see if it will sell at that price. If someone really wants an item, they will put it in their cart, not just click on the heart. I often like an item because I think it is really beautiful but it is out of my price range.

I think it is interesting that on items I have listed on both Tradesy and ebay, often those that are really popular in terms of favorites on ebay aren't liked on Tradesy, and vice versa. I have sold items on both sites that were listed for awhile without any likes.

I think there is a problem with Tradesy's like system. The items stay on there forever and there is seemingly no limit on the number of items you can like. I rarely look at my likes pages, so even if I liked an item and might be interested in buying it in the future, I probably won't remember it, and will only buy it if I find it again in a search.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i've had a chanel bag listed for maybe 2 months now and it was the only one of its color/type, but another one went up recently. i just happened to see it today and the main image for mine and theirs is 100% identical. when tradesy "cleans" the images do they often end up identical to one another if the item color/type is the same?? all of their others pics are different from mine, but the main pic shows no difference at all, even the placement of my chains and theirs. i always put something in my photo that gets cut out during 'cleaning' and that small indent shows in their picture too. so, i'm wondering if the person took my main image or if tradesy cleaned the main images to look identical??


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> No. I think at least half the people who like an item are sellers who are curious to see if it will sell at that price. If someone really wants an item, they will put it in their cart, not just click on the heart. I often like an item because I think it is really beautiful but it is out of my price range.
> 
> I think it is interesting that on items I have listed on both Tradesy and ebay, often those that are really popular in terms of favorites on ebay aren't liked on Tradesy, and vice versa. I have sold items on both sites that were listed for awhile without any likes.
> 
> I think there is a problem with Tradesy's like system. The items stay on there forever and there is seemingly no limit on the number of items you can like. I rarely look at my likes pages, so even if I liked an item and might be interested in buying it in the future, I probably won't remember it, and will only buy it if I find it again in a search.


that makes sense about cart. on some sites like realreal cart expires quite fast, so I like all items that I want. majority of buyers know that Tradesy cart doesn't expire, still there could be some who are unaware and use like option.
I also mentioned that the most liked item at the moment in my closet has received the highest number of lowball offers. they offer 30% of retail price for the bag in excellent condition, consistently as low. I wonder if they are from resellers. market price for the same bag is $200 higher than mine, I think I should increase the price LOL


----------



## EGBDF

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i've had a chanel bag listed for maybe 2 months now and it was the only one of its color/type, but another one went up recently. i just happened to see it today and the main image for mine and theirs is 100% identical. when tradesy "cleans" the images do they often end up identical to one another if the item color/type is the same?? all of their others pics are different from mine, but the main pic shows no difference at all, even the placement of my chains and theirs. i always put something in my photo that gets cut out during 'cleaning' and that small indent shows in their picture too. so, i'm wondering if the person took my main image or if tradesy cleaned the main images to look identical??


Are all of their other photos similar to each other, or any of their other listings? I have seen some closets whose listings are clearly a hodgepodge of other's photos.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i've had a chanel bag listed for maybe 2 months now and it was the only one of its color/type, but another one went up recently. i just happened to see it today and the main image for mine and theirs is 100% identical. when tradesy "cleans" the images do they often end up identical to one another if the item color/type is the same?? all of their others pics are different from mine, but the main pic shows no difference at all, even the placement of my chains and theirs. i always put something in my photo that gets cut out during 'cleaning' and that small indent shows in their picture too. so, i'm wondering if the person took my main image or if tradesy cleaned the main images to look identical??


Did the seller steal your first (main) picture? Are your pictures better than hers? (I've seen listings on all sites where sellers will steal a great pic- whether a manufacturer's stock picture or another seller's picture - just as the main one so their listing will look better when buyers scroll through. 

And if that's the case, you can report the infringement.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wrap it in a dust bag, then plastic bag, then USPS box and fill all the empty space with paper / bubbles or also such things, don't know how to call them, like small air pillows, these ones



I do something similar with my packing. I go through such pains to describe my listings well and keep my bags in good condition so it would be crazy to risk damage during shipping. Also, I sell my own bags, so I would be personally sad if they were damaged!
When I receive a purchase that is carefully packed like this, it definitely makes me feel better about the experience. I know that the seller cared that it arrived safely and it also feels more like a retail experience rather than when it is carelessly tossed into a box and when I open it I feel like I just rooted something out of the trash!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Plus your buyer can read smth interesting in these newspapers while unpacking their purchase!



Hahaha! They might learn something!
Just make sure there is no chance of color transfer...


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've recently sold my first dress (I usually sell shoes and bags), and I spent so much time on packaging. I took a fancy box, put a dress there wrapped in tissue paper and ribbons, I added a post card, a nice satin hanger and garment cover (unbranded) and leather bracelet as a present, i even printed a sticker with the picture of this dress and put it on a box
> I enjoyed this process so much, but not sure I'd do it if I sell for example 20 dresses a month



That is so sweet! I love touches like that. You will think I am cheesy, but I actually like it when I get a nice thank you note. (As we previously discussed).
I always put a thank you note and I include a small gift if I get the sense that the buyer would like it (I just sent an unbranded leather wallet with a pair of heels that I sold). I wasn't using either of them, and the buyer was so thrilled. That made me feel better than the sale itself!


----------



## nicole0612

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I can relate.  I don't sell clothes, but I like to give my buyers a boutique experience.  Yes, some people might not care, but I believe a lot do.  It makes me feel good in the process to give my buyers the best shopping experience that I can.  I see it as a way to say thank you for picking my bag to buy and purchasing the bag from me.



I totally agree. I just said something similar before I read your response


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Hahaha! They might learn something!
> Just make sure there is no chance of color transfer...



I had such sad experience, and it wasn't because of some color paper. I kept a pair of new white Loubies in their red dust bag. A girl bought them from me on Tradesy. And when I put them out of the dust bag, I saw that all the backside of one shoe (inside and out) was in pink / red spots Lesson learned - never put the shoes in it's dust bags. It was so disappointing especially cause they were salready old and paid. Had to take them to leather spa, now they are repainted and lost it's value.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> That is so sweet! I love touches like that. You will think I am cheesy, but I actually like it when I get a nice thank you note. (As we previously discussed).
> I always put a thank you note and I include a small gift if I get the sense that the buyer would like it (I just sent an unbranded leather wallet with a pair of heels that I sold). I wasn't using either of them, and the buyer was so thrilled. That made me feel better than the sale itself!



Awww that is so sweet of you too
And I was just thinking that it's so cool that we can share our small secrets, not only discuss Tradesy experience and site's glitches lol
I've learned a lot from you here, girls


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had such sad experience, and it wasn't because of some color paper. I kept a pair of new white Loubies in their red dust bag. A girl bought them from me on Tradesy. And when I put them out of the dust bag, I saw that all the backside of one shoe (inside and out) was in pink / red spots Lesson learned - never put the shoes in it's dust bags. It was so disappointing especially cause they were salready old and paid. Had to take them to leather spa, now they are repainted and lost it's value.


That's so sad. I would have been so upset. I have a few dust bags that are different colors. I only feel comfortable with the white ones. I only use white tissue paper in wrapping up my items as I am so afraid of color transfer. Then I use a heavy plastic bag, sealed around the item before I put in the crushed paper.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had such sad experience, and it wasn't because of some color paper. I kept a pair of new white Loubies in their red dust bag. A girl bought them from me on Tradesy. And when I put them out of the dust bag, I saw that all the backside of one shoe (inside and out) was in pink / red spots Lesson learned - never put the shoes in it's dust bags. It was so disappointing especially cause they were salready old and paid. Had to take them to leather spa, now they are repainted and lost it's value.



That is so sad! I have heard of a similar experience with loubs and the red dust bag. Luckily mine are all dark colors so I think I am safe. You must have been so disappointed when you saw the pink and red spots! Not only did you lose the sale but you had to break the news to the buyer who was looking forward to them.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> That is so sad! I have heard of a similar experience with loubs and the red dust bag. Luckily mine are all dark colors so I think I am safe. You must have been so disappointed when you saw the pink and red spots! Not only did you lose the sale but you had to break the news to the buyer who was looking forward to them.



yeah, lose-lose situation though she was very sweet and understandable, but still


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> That's so sad. I would have been so upset. I have a few dust bags that are different colors. I only feel comfortable with the white ones. I only use white tissue paper in wrapping up my items as I am so afraid of color transfer. Then I use a heavy plastic bag, sealed around the item before I put in the crushed paper.



Good! Then you should be safe. I would still hesitate using newsprint paper with light colored items, because the buyer may easily get the print rubbed off on their fingers and then accidentally get the ink on the item. It would not be your fault, but it's always best to avoid displeased buyers. Especially now that Tradesy is holding funds for so long even for returns that are not SNAD-type, depending on the brand.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Awww that is so sweet of you too
> And I was just thinking that it's so cool that we can share our small secrets, not only discuss Tradesy experience and site's glitches lol
> I've learned a lot from you here, girls



I agree! I have learned a lot as well [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Good! Then you should be safe. I would still hesitate using newsprint paper with light colored items, because the buyer may easily get the print rubbed off on their fingers and then accidentally get the ink on the item. It would not be your fault, but it's always best to avoid displeased buyers. Especially now that Tradesy is holding funds for so long even for returns that are not SNAD-type, depending on the brand.


That's a good point. I'll keep that in mind since I have a white bag listed.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I just bought a Lamberston Truex Pony hair animal print purse. I got it because I LOVE animal print stuff!!! But I've never heard of Lamberston Truex. Is it a good purse?
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/lambertson-truex-satchel-19384280/

I also had a coupon to use, so I paid less than the price it was listed for  After searching around though, I can't find another like it which makes wonder if it is real?

Thanks guys


----------



## alwayscoffee89

OMGOMGOMGOMG
guys!!!
I just bought this beautiful Louis Vuitton Trouville on Tradesy, what do you all think?!?!? Guess how much I paid for it?!?!!


----------



## KDB

Hi! I'm so happy to see there is an area to discuss tradesy! 
I really need some advice. 
I have been selling on tradesy for about 1 year. Mostly selling designer shoes I no longer want. 
Recently I started listing designer handbags I no longer want. 
My items sell slowly and that is ok for me. 
Somehow this weekend I sold 4 items including 2 designer bags. 
I print out the prepaid tradesy label. Then I give the items and labels to my husband. He has his staff box them nicely. Then USPS picks up from his office. 
Once shipped I usually get an email from tradesy thanking me for shipping. 
All items were handed to USPS yesterday. 
I have only received the tradesy emails for 2 items. 
I have not received the emails for the other 2 items which were the larger boxes containing the handbags. 
I'm really worried. They should have been scanned by the post office. 
I hope this is clear and not too long!
Any advice? These two items had a value of about $1500 and I'm scared they are lost. 
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

KDB said:


> Hi! I'm so happy to see there is an area to discuss tradesy!
> I really need some advice.
> I have been selling on tradesy for about 1 year. Mostly selling designer shoes I no longer want.
> Recently I started listing designer handbags I no longer want.
> My items sell slowly and that is ok for me.
> Somehow this weekend I sold 4 items including 2 designer bags.
> I print out the prepaid tradesy label. Then I give the items and labels to my husband. He has his staff box them nicely. Then USPS picks up from his office.
> Once shipped I usually get an email from tradesy thanking me for shipping.
> All items were handed to USPS yesterday.
> I have only received the tradesy emails for 2 items.
> I have not received the emails for the other 2 items which were the larger boxes containing the handbags.
> I'm really worried. They should have been scanned by the post office.
> I hope this is clear and not too long!
> Any advice? These two items had a value of about $1500 and I'm scared they are lost.
> Thank you!


Have you gone to USPS.com and checked the tracking that way?


----------



## KDB

BeenBurned said:


> Have you gone to USPS.com and checked the tracking that way?



Thanks for replying 

Yes! It's not showing anything. Just that the label was made.


----------



## GemsBerry

KDB said:


> Hi! I'm so happy to see there is an area to discuss tradesy!
> I really need some advice.
> I have been selling on tradesy for about 1 year. Mostly selling designer shoes I no longer want.
> Recently I started listing designer handbags I no longer want.
> My items sell slowly and that is ok for me.
> Somehow this weekend I sold 4 items including 2 designer bags.
> I print out the prepaid tradesy label. Then I give the items and labels to my husband. He has his staff box them nicely. Then USPS picks up from his office.
> Once shipped I usually get an email from tradesy thanking me for shipping.
> All items were handed to USPS yesterday.
> I have only received the tradesy emails for 2 items.
> I have not received the emails for the other 2 items which were the larger boxes containing the handbags.
> I'm really worried. They should have been scanned by the post office.
> I hope this is clear and not too long!
> Any advice? These two items had a value of about $1500 and I'm scared they are lost.
> Thank you!


I would contact Tradesy and ask them to verify tracking ##. It happened to several ppl here including me when tracking # in the system and actual tracking # are different, somehow Tradesy can see them both and can correct it. it's their glitch.


----------



## KDB

GemsBerry said:


> I would contact Tradesy and ask them to verify tracking ##. It happened to several ppl here including me when tracking # in the system and actual tracking # are different, somehow Tradesy can see them both and can correct it. it's their glitch.



Wow thanks! I will call them now! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## poopsie

I always take my packages directly to the PO and have them manually scanned in at the counter. That goes for prepaid labels as well. That way I have a record that they received the parcels. Otherwise I would have no proof that the packages ever entered into the system.


----------



## KDB

poopsie said:


> I always take my packages directly to the PO and have them manually scanned in at the counter. That goes for prepaid labels as well. That way I have a record that they received the parcels. Otherwise I would have no proof that the packages ever entered into the system.



Great advice. I will be sure to do this in future!

I usually give them to my husband because his company ships out a lot everyday...Typically so convenient.


----------



## KDB

GemsBerry said:


> I would contact Tradesy and ask them to verify tracking ##. It happened to several ppl here including me when tracking # in the system and actual tracking # are different, somehow Tradesy can see them both and can correct it. it's their glitch.



I spoke to tradesy. They said it can take 24-48 hours to update in their system. I should not be concerned. She made a note that I shipped yesterday in case the buyer calls asking. 
I'll keep u updated on what happens. 
Thanks


----------



## KDB

Follow up- I received the emails last night showing they were shipped. All ok! I've never had it take so long. Thanks for your help[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

KDB said:


> Follow up- I received the emails last night showing they were shipped. All ok! I've never had it take so long. Thanks for your help[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]



That was scary!! I'm glad it all turned out well


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I dropped some items picked up on Saturday AM and they weren't scanned in until this morning... I guess the labor day weekend must have really backed them up?


----------



## KDB

alwayscoffee89 said:


> That was scary!! I'm glad it all turned out well



Yes scary! Thank you!


----------



## KDB

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I dropped some items picked up on Saturday AM and they weren't scanned in until the morning... I guess the labor day weekend must have really backed them up?



Yes that makes sense. I shipped the day after Labor Day.


----------



## KDB

I would also like to say that when I called tradesy they were very pleasant and told me not to worry. Whenever I have called them with any issues or questions they are surprisingly helpful.


----------



## anitalilac

I sold a Balenciaga Leather jacket end of July and I have to be able to take out my funds. When I called, the girl told me that someone will email me regarding my fund issue. This is frustrating and none of my listings are moving..
I am planning to take down all my listings and use consignment instead for my other Balenciaga Leather jacket.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

anitalilac said:


> I sold a Balenciaga Leather jacket end of July and I have to be able to take out my funds. When I called, the girl told me that someone will email me regarding my fund issue. This is frustrating and none of my listings are moving..
> I am planning to take down all my listings and use consignment instead for my other Balenciaga Leather jacket.



End of July?!! I would keep calling until someone helped me. Why are they taking that long, have they given you a reason??

Listings can be slow moving if it's priced to high. If you go to a consignment store you are going to lose a lot of money as they usually take at least 50%. Why don't you just try reducing your items if you really want to sell them?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

anitalilac said:


> I sold a Balenciaga Leather jacket end of July and I have to be able to take out my funds. When I called, the girl told me that someone will email me regarding my fund issue. This is frustrating and none of my listings are moving..
> I am planning to take down all my listings and use consignment instead for my other Balenciaga Leather jacket.


Many people will shop more for the holidays.  Also, it is the season to buy jackets.  Tradesy will most likely have great sells for the holidays too.  I would just wait it out if it was me.  I would take the gamble on the holidays shoppers and the winter season before selling much cheaper to consignment stores. Great pictures and a fair price always help a seller which I bet you did just that.  Many people on this forum like the quotes from the online consignment stores, but I am always mystified on the type of quotes they get.    Their quotes always motivated me to sell myself.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

My 1st tradesy sale was a success! After the buyer received the bag they asked me about relisting because of the color. I told them they could relist or to contact tradesy about site credit. I didn't hear anything else after that and my funds were released to me a few days later. I do like not having to deal with the returns but the fees felt steep. I didn't realize another 2.9% would be taken when I transferred the funds from them. I thought they were taking that automatically when I sold the item and opted not to receive site credit. I transferred it my PP but now I'm wondering if I'm gonna get hit with more fees from PP? 

In any event now that I've had 1 sale I will consider using tradesy again in the future. I might be looking to downsize my designer collection so I can move towards being more fiscally responsible.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My 1st tradesy sale was a success! After the buyer received the bag they asked me about relisting because of the color. I told them they could relist or to contact tradesy about site credit. I didn't hear anything else after that and my funds were released to me a few days later. I do like not having to deal with the returns but the fees felt steep. I didn't realize another 2.9% would be taken when I transferred the funds from them. I thought they were taking that automatically when I sold the item and opted not to receive site credit. I transferred it my PP but now I'm wondering if I'm gonna get hit with more fees from PP?
> 
> In any event now that I've had 1 sale I will consider using tradesy again in the future. I might be looking to downsize my designer collection so I can move towards being more fiscally responsible.



 Congrats on your first sale!! That's awesome! You won't get hit again with PP. You can transfer it right to your bank at no cost.  At least for me, and I'm with Chase Bank.


----------



## EGBDF

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My 1st tradesy sale was a success! After the buyer received the bag they asked me about relisting because of the color. I told them they could relist or to contact tradesy about site credit. I didn't hear anything else after that and my funds were released to me a few days later. I do like not having to deal with the returns but the fees felt steep. I didn't realize another 2.9% would be taken when I transferred the funds from them. I thought they were taking that automatically when I sold the item and opted not to receive site credit. I transferred it my PP but now I'm wondering if I'm gonna get hit with more fees from PP?
> 
> In any event now that I've had 1 sale I will consider using tradesy again in the future. I might be looking to downsize my designer collection so I can move towards being more fiscally responsible.


Congrats on your sale! I think Tradesy can be vague about some of it's rules, but the fees are spelled out very clearly. You can even see on your item listing page what your earnings will be for both Tradesy credit and payout. SO much simpler than eBay IMO.


----------



## whateve

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My 1st tradesy sale was a success! After the buyer received the bag they asked me about relisting because of the color. I told them they could relist or to contact tradesy about site credit. I didn't hear anything else after that and my funds were released to me a few days later. I do like not having to deal with the returns but the fees felt steep. I didn't realize another 2.9% would be taken when I transferred the funds from them. I thought they were taking that automatically when I sold the item and opted not to receive site credit. I transferred it my PP but now I'm wondering if I'm gonna get hit with more fees from PP?
> 
> In any event now that I've had 1 sale I will consider using tradesy again in the future. I might be looking to downsize my designer collection so I can move towards being more fiscally responsible.


There are no more fees after that. Even with Tradesy's 9% and the transfer fee of 2.9%, it is still cheaper than ebay and Poshmark.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Congrats on your first sale!! That's awesome! You won't get hit again with PP. You can transfer it right to your bank at no cost.  At least for me, and I'm with Chase Bank.



Darn it! I didn't realize the fee was only because I transferred to PP.  In any event I am still pleased with how everything went and the peace of mind that I won't have to fear any returns after they had the bag for a bit. 

All in all a good experience!


----------



## whateve

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Darn it! I didn't realize the fee was only because I transferred to PP.  In any event I am still pleased with how everything went and the peace of mind that I won't have to fear any returns after they had the bag for a bit.
> 
> All in all a good experience!


You pay the 2.9% fee whether you withdraw to PP or your bank. You can only avoid it if you use your earnings to buy something on Tradesy.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Darn it! I didn't realize the fee was only because I transferred to PP.  In any event I am still pleased with how everything went and the peace of mind that I won't have to fear any returns after they had the bag for a bit.
> 
> All in all a good experience!



The 2.9% fee isn't just for paypal, it's for transferring to your bank too. sorry for the confusion!  All in all, I think it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My 1st tradesy sale was a success! After the buyer received the bag they asked me about relisting because of the color. I told them they could relist or to contact tradesy about site credit. I didn't hear anything else after that and my funds were released to me a few days later. I do like not having to deal with the returns but the fees felt steep. I didn't realize another 2.9% would be taken when I transferred the funds from them. I thought they were taking that automatically when I sold the item and opted not to receive site credit. I transferred it my PP but now I'm wondering if I'm gonna get hit with more fees from PP?
> 
> In any event now that I've had 1 sale I will consider using tradesy again in the future. I might be looking to downsize my designer collection so I can move towards being more fiscally responsible.


We only pay the PP fee once.  I made the same assumption on my first sell too. On the edit page, Tradesy tells us what we earn if we don't keep the money on Tradesy.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

whateve said:


> You pay the 2.9% fee whether you withdraw to PP or your bank. You can only avoid it if you use your earnings to buy something on Tradesy.



Oh ok no biggie about paying it. I just thought they took it all at once when I sold the bag. With that being said I like that they take the fees right at the point of sale. There have been times when I was shocked by my eBay invoice.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

someone stole my photos for their own listing and i contacted tradesy via email. their reply was that 'photos are cleaned when submitted.' i responded back that their response wasn't adequate and they came back with 'the bags are different.' so much for customer service.... basically, go ahead and steal pics because it's perfectly acceptable. when browsing listings i often see the complete, identical picture posted multiple times with different prices and different sellers. it's just picture-stealing in action and tradesy doesn't care  bad for buyers though, b/c when i see that i think it's a scammer selling under multiple names. i have such a huge issue with their "cleaning" because it often takes out watermarks and other background stuff that can help make your photo really unique. super bummed by this site recently


----------



## Arlene619

alwayscoffee89 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG
> guys!!!
> I just bought this beautiful Louis Vuitton Trouville on Tradesy, what do you all think?!?!? Guess how much I paid for it?!?!!


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love this! Congrats on this beautiful find, yessss please tell us, how much did you snag this baby for?![emoji16]


----------



## EGBDF

ccbaggirl89 said:


> someone stole my photos for their own listing and i contacted tradesy via email. their reply was that 'photos are cleaned when submitted.' i responded back that their response wasn't adequate and they came back with 'the bags are different.' so much for customer service.... basically, go ahead and steal pics because it's perfectly acceptable. when browsing listings i often see the complete, identical picture posted multiple times with different prices and different sellers. it's just picture-stealing in action and tradesy doesn't care  bad for buyers though, b/c when i see that i think it's a scammer selling under multiple names. i have such a huge issue with their "cleaning" because it often takes out watermarks and other background stuff that can help make your photo really unique. super bummed by this site recently


Did you follow the exact procedure? I think it's somewhere in the TOS, or it used to be. Someone on Tradesy had stolen my photos and I followed the exact procedure. I had a prompt email response and the stolen pic were taken down.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EGBDF said:


> Did you follow the exact procedure? I think it's somewhere in the TOS, or it used to be. Someone on Tradesy had stolen my photos and I followed the exact procedure. I had a prompt email response and the stolen pic were taken down.


no? i just emailed tradesy and had an email back and forth with them... a not very helpful one. if they have a TOS they should have given me that info., but they didn't


----------



## Joyjoy7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> no? i just emailed tradesy and had an email back and forth with them... a not very helpful one. if they have a TOS they should have given me that info., but they didn't



Use the "Report" feature then click on "image issue" you can use the "copyright infringement" or "other" and explain


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Arlene619 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love this! Congrats on this beautiful find, yessss please tell us, how much did you snag this baby for?![emoji16]



$495 plus I had to pay shipping, but still! I get it next week so hopefully it's as beautiful as it is in the pictures


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ccbaggirl89 said:


> no? i just emailed tradesy and had an email back and forth with them... a not very helpful one. if they have a TOS they should have given me that info., but they didn't


To be honest, I bought an LV under another username and sold it on my own closet and used the original listing pictures from the original seller. I also added a few of my own, but hers looked so good so I kept them. Was this a sold item or a current item you have listed?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> To be honest, I bought an LV under another username and sold it on my own closet and used the original listing pictures from the original seller. I also added a few of my own, but hers looked so good so I kept them. Was this a sold item or a current item you have listed?


 it's current, not a resale. but yes, i have seen the option to just relist an item you have bought. i guess Tradesy does this as well, technically, when they sell a returned item from their closet using the original listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> To be honest, I bought an LV under another username and sold it on my own closet and used the original listing pictures from the original seller. I also added a few of my own, but hers looked so good so I kept them. Was this a sold item or a current item you have listed?


The problem with using pictures from the original seller's listing is that at the time you're selling the item, it might not be in the same condition as when you purchased. As a buyer, I want to see pictures that are taken by the seller at the time she lists it. That way, I can feel more comfortable both that the condition is as shown and that the seller actually has the item in her possession.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> The problem with using pictures from the original seller's listing is that at the time you're selling the item, it might not be in the same condition as when you purchased. As a buyer, I want to see pictures that are taken by the seller at the time she lists it. That way, I can feel more comfortable both that the condition is as shown and that the seller actually has the item in her possession.


Great point. I see my bag in Tradesy closet that was returned with more damage than it had when I shipped it and Tradesy used my photos. 
I also wanted to buy another bag but seller's photos were taken when she purchased bag, not current condition. at least she is honest about it, but why not to post current pictures?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> The problem with using pictures from the original seller's listing is that at the time you're selling the item, it might not be in the same condition as when you purchased. As a buyer, I want to see pictures that are taken by the seller at the time she lists it. That way, I can feel more comfortable both that the condition is as shown and that the seller actually has the item in her possession.


I bought to resell. So I never used it. Although I did take additional pictures since I saw a tiny more bit wear than she listed, but still it was such a great deal and I knew I could get more for it


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i contacted the lil' seller picture thief and she responded back with : "Hi, I looked on google and tradesy to get better photos of the bag as my camera was not capturing the real color..."  Seriously? She totally took my pics and admits it... geesh.


----------



## EGBDF

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i contacted the lil' seller picture thief and she responded back with : "Hi, I looked on google and tradesy to get better photos of the bag as my camera was not capturing the real color..."  Seriously? She totally took my pics and admits it... geesh.


So is she going to remove your pictures? The person who used my pictures did it AGAIN even after Tradesy removed them. So I had to contact Tradesy again to have them removed. I never contacted her. I assumed that Tradesy told her not to use other's photos, but maybe I assume too much. lol. When I looked in her closet, all of her bags had stolen pictures.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EGBDF said:


> So is she going to remove your pictures? The person who used my pictures did it AGAIN even after Tradesy removed them. So I had to contact Tradesy again to have them removed. I never contacted her. I assumed that Tradesy told her not to use other's photos, but maybe I assume too much. lol. When I looked in her closet, all of her bags had stolen pictures.


she didn't say that - that response was all i got. but i'll contact tradesy again with her email admission. i used the link you supplied me with earlier too, thank you i was "gentle" with my initial email to the seller, which is why i probably got a response


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i contacted the lil' seller picture thief and she responded back with : "Hi, I looked on google and tradesy to get better photos of the bag as my camera was not capturing the real color..."  Seriously? She totally took my pics and admits it... geesh.



Wow. That's sketchy. I hope I don't buy from her!!


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i contacted the lil' seller picture thief and she responded back with : "Hi, I looked on google and tradesy to get better photos of the bag as my camera was not capturing the real color..."  Seriously? She totally took my pics and admits it... geesh.


Seriously, people whose pictures and/or descriptions are stolen without permission need to file DMCA complaints with the companies (ebay/Tradesy/Bonz/Poshmark - wherever)! Those companies are required by law to respond to the complaints and remove the listings. (I've had to do it and the response has always been pretty prompt. No company wants to be known as one that allows infringement.)

Save a template and use it to report! 

Even Tradesy's terms disallow copyright infringement and using another's pictures without permission is just that. One needn't actually apply for and get a copyright.
https://www.tradesy.com/terms/

Under part 6:
*6. User Submitted Content*
*You represent and warrant that the User Submission (a) is your own original work and you own all rights in the User Submission or that you have all rights in the User Submission necessary to grant the license to the User Submission contained in this Agreement; (b) will not violate any third party rights, including any third party intellectual property rights, privacy rights, moral rights, or other proprietary rights; (c) does not violate any law or regulation; and (d) does not contain any virus or other malicious software, including any software which could interfere with the performance of the Website or collect user data from users of the Website.*

and under part 12: 
*12. Complaint Procedures and DMCA Takedown Requests*
Tradesy respects the legal rights of others and complies with the Digital Millennium Copyright Act. It expects you to do the same. If you believe another user has violated the Agreement or your intellectual property rights, please complete the following procedure.

*Verified Rights Owners Program (VRO):* To enforce the intellectual property rights of owners, Tradesy engages in a Verified Rights Owners program that allows owners to request Tradesy to remove certain listings that offer items or contain images or other materials that infringe on their intellectual property rights. These rights can include trademark, copyright, and/or other legal rights. For example, a Verified Rights Owner may ask Tradesy to remove an item being sold that uses the rights owner's registered trademark (such as a logo on a designer handbag) if the item is not an authentic product of the rights owner. This VRO program helps protect Tradesy members from buying or selling items that may be replica or otherwise unauthorized under state and/or federal laws. Before a listing is removed, a Verified Rights Owner must provide to Tradesy information that ensures that the person or company reporting the item is authorized to do so. If a Verified Rights Owner believes a listing violates their intellectual property rights, please provide Tradesy with a written notice containing (where applicable) the following information:


a notarized request letter certifying that you are the owner of the intellectual property;
a description of the intellectual property that you claim has been infringed, including details on any registration that protects the same;
a description of the material that you claim is infringing and where it is located on the Website;
hyperlinks to the listings with the suspected item;
your name, address, telephone number, and email address;
a statement by you that you have a good-faith belief that the disputed use is not authorized by the intellectual property owner, its agent, or the law;
a statement by you, made under penalty of perjury, that the above information in your notice is accurate and that you are the intellectual property owner or authorized to act on their behalf; and
an electronic or physical signature of the person authorized to act on behalf of the intellectual property owner.
Written notice should be delivered to Tradesy at:

Tradesy Inc
1217 2nd Street FL 3
Santa Monica, CA 90401 
844.988.7233 
copyright@tradesy.com

If a copyright notice is received by Tradesy’s Copyright Agent, Tradesy may send a copy of the notice to the user who posted the material at issue.

If your item is reported, you may receive an email notifying you that a Verified Rights Owner participant requested your listing to be removed from the Website or Services. We require the rights owner to provide us with an email address so you can contact them directly for more information about why your listing infringes their intellectual property rights. You can find the Verified Rights Owner's email address in the email you received when your listing was removed.

At Tradesy's sole discretion, users who infringe on intellectual property rights of Verified Rights Owners will have their user accounts and/or access to the Services removed or disabled. If Tradesy disables or removes your user account, or any content or other materials you have posted, and you believe this was done in error, please forward a written notice stating the same and providing any supporting documentation necessary to establish your rights to the agent referenced above.

Tradesy may disclose alleged infringers’ personal identification information to third parties with intellectual property rights who have complied with the complaint procedure. For more information, see Tradesy’s Privacy Policy, accessible via the following hyperlink: https://www.tradesy.com/privacy/.

If you have concerns or questions about why your listing was reported or removed, please contact the VRO participant directly using the email address we provided.

You can also contact our Member Care team at team@tradesy.com if the Verified Rights Owner has not replied after 10 days or if you have any other questions.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously, people whose pictures and/or descriptions are stolen without permission need to file DMCA complaints with the companies (ebay/Tradesy/Bonz/Poshmark - wherever)! Those companies are required by law to respond to the complaints and remove the listings. (I've had to do it and the response has always been pretty prompt. No company wants to be known as one that allows infringement.)
> 
> Save a template and use it to report!
> 
> Even Tradesy's terms disallow copyright infringement and using another's pictures without permission is just that. One needn't actually apply for and get a copyright.
> https://www.tradesy.com/terms/
> 
> Under part 6:
> *6. User Submitted Content*
> *You represent and warrant that the User Submission (a) is your own original work and you own all rights in the User Submission or that you have all rights in the User Submission necessary to grant the license to the User Submission contained in this Agreement; (b) will not violate any third party rights, including any third party intellectual property rights, privacy rights, moral rights, or other proprietary rights; (c) does not violate any law or regulation; and (d) does not contain any virus or other malicious software, including any software which could interfere with the performance of the Website or collect user data from users of the Website.*
> 
> and under part 12:
> *12. Complaint Procedures and DMCA Takedown Requests*
> Tradesy respects the legal rights of others and complies with the Digital Millennium Copyright Act. It expects you to do the same. If you believe another user has violated the Agreement or your intellectual property rights, please complete the following procedure.
> 
> *Verified Rights Owners Program (VRO):* To enforce the intellectual property rights of owners, Tradesy engages in a Verified Rights Owners program that allows owners to request Tradesy to remove certain listings that offer items or contain images or other materials that infringe on their intellectual property rights. These rights can include trademark, copyright, and/or other legal rights. For example, a Verified Rights Owner may ask Tradesy to remove an item being sold that uses the rights owner's registered trademark (such as a logo on a designer handbag) if the item is not an authentic product of the rights owner. This VRO program helps protect Tradesy members from buying or selling items that may be replica or otherwise unauthorized under state and/or federal laws. Before a listing is removed, a Verified Rights Owner must provide to Tradesy information that ensures that the person or company reporting the item is authorized to do so. If a Verified Rights Owner believes a listing violates their intellectual property rights, please provide Tradesy with a written notice containing (where applicable) the following information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a notarized request letter certifying that you are the owner of the intellectual property;
> 
> a description of the intellectual property that you claim has been infringed, including details on any registration that protects the same;
> 
> a description of the material that you claim is infringing and where it is located on the Website;
> 
> hyperlinks to the listings with the suspected item;
> 
> your name, address, telephone number, and email address;
> 
> a statement by you that you have a good-faith belief that the disputed use is not authorized by the intellectual property owner, its agent, or the law;
> 
> a statement by you, made under penalty of perjury, that the above information in your notice is accurate and that you are the intellectual property owner or authorized to act on their behalf; and
> 
> an electronic or physical signature of the person authorized to act on behalf of the intellectual property owner.
> 
> Written notice should be delivered to Tradesy at:
> 
> Tradesy Inc
> 1217 2nd Street FL 3
> Santa Monica, CA 90401
> 844.988.7233
> copyright@tradesy.com
> 
> If a copyright notice is received by Tradesy’s Copyright Agent, Tradesy may send a copy of the notice to the user who posted the material at issue.
> 
> If your item is reported, you may receive an email notifying you that a Verified Rights Owner participant requested your listing to be removed from the Website or Services. We require the rights owner to provide us with an email address so you can contact them directly for more information about why your listing infringes their intellectual property rights. You can find the Verified Rights Owner's email address in the email you received when your listing was removed.
> 
> At Tradesy's sole discretion, users who infringe on intellectual property rights of Verified Rights Owners will have their user accounts and/or access to the Services removed or disabled. If Tradesy disables or removes your user account, or any content or other materials you have posted, and you believe this was done in error, please forward a written notice stating the same and providing any supporting documentation necessary to establish your rights to the agent referenced above.
> 
> Tradesy may disclose alleged infringers’ personal identification information to third parties with intellectual property rights who have complied with the complaint procedure. For more information, see Tradesy’s Privacy Policy, accessible via the following hyperlink: https://www.tradesy.com/privacy/.
> 
> If you have concerns or questions about why your listing was reported or removed, please contact the VRO participant directly using the email address we provided.
> 
> You can also contact our Member Care team at team@tradesy.com if the Verified Rights Owner has not replied after 10 days or if you have any other questions.


Do you really have to get a notarized letter? It's a hassle to get something notarized for me.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Do you really have to get a notarized letter? It's a hassle to get something notarized for me.


I don't know. I just sent the information in an email but that was last year.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Do you really have to get a notarized letter? It's a hassle to get something notarized for me.


No, not necessary. 

All is done electronically by email. It's easy!


----------



## LL777

I need your advice ladies! I'm selling a LV bag on Tradesy and it shows that it's on sale. I'm trying to adjust the price and every time when I do it, the system changes it to a lower price. When I check how much I will make if my bag sells, my earnings are so low and I'm not willing to sell it for such a small amount. How can I remove my item from sale? How can Tradesy adjust my price without letting me know?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

LL777 said:


> I need your advice ladies! I'm selling a LV bag on Tradesy and it shows that it's on sale. I'm trying to adjust the price and every time when I do it, the system changes it to a lower price. When I check how much I will make if my bag sells, my earnings are so low and I'm not willing to sell it for such a small amount. How can I remove my item from sale? How can Tradesy adjust my price without letting me know?



Tradesy has a sale going on for Louis Vuitton and Chanel right now. It's paid by them so you do not lose any funds. Mine are on sale too and it's actually awesome because it gives my items the opportunity to sell faster at no cost to me!!


----------



## LL777

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Tradesy has a sale going on for Louis Vuitton and Chanel right now. It's paid by them so you do not lose any funds. Mine are on sale too and it's actually awesome because it gives my items the opportunity to sell faster at no cost to me!!


Thank you!!! I didn't know about it!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

....


----------



## Arlene619

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Uh, I am so utterly shocked by a past buyer of mines on Tradesy.


I'm sorry, what happened?


----------



## EGBDF

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Uh, I am so utterly shocked by a past buyer of mines on Tradesy.


Oh no, what has happened?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> Oh no, what has happened?


I can't share right now until the issue is resolved.  I really want to share to warn others.


----------



## ThisVNchick

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I can't share right now until the issue is resolved.  I really want to share to warn others.



Best of luck! Let us know when you can


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> Oh no, what has happened?





ThisVNchick said:


> Best of luck! Let us know when you can


Thanks!  I will share because I know it will help others.  I spoke to the Tradesy buyer.  I feel a lot better after contacting the buyer.  The issue does not stem around her.


----------



## Arlene619

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I can't share right now until the issue is resolved.  I really want to share to warn others.


Ofcourse! If you don't feel comfortable sharing that's ok, I hope everything gets resolved.


----------



## divababe

I do that too (attaching a lock) plus video tapping the packaging process with the label on it or take it to my shopping service store which always has a video tapping of all packaging. I think it protects both buyer and seller. 



yai said:


> Just reading through and I wanted to note a couple of things. I have had a few items returned by buyers but each time, the funds were released after Tradesy received the item. One was an Hermes Petit h bag charm which was returned because the buyer said it was the "wrong size". I wasn't worried because I never included a size in that listing - cos I was never sure of the size anyway. Tradesy returned my money after seeing that my listing never mentioned the size.
> 
> A tip for sellers when selling expensive items. A video isn't proof of what was actually shipped so it may not provide enough protection for a seller. If it is possible to attach a lock somewhere on your item (on bag handles or a obvious location on the item where you will need to remove the lock before using it), get a soft metal lock with a number-lock combination. Those retail for about $6/7. Set the code and attach it to the item if possible. I have done this a few times - with pricier items. I inform the buyer (and I leave a note in the package) that they should contact me for the code to unlock the lock after they receive the item, but once I provide the code, they cannot return the item any longer. If they want to sit on it for a couple of days, that's fine. But once I send the code via the messages on Tradesy, the item will no longer be accepted for return. That has really helped me so far. I have attached a picture to show a lock on a bag I sold.
> View attachment 3436913
> 
> Also I never send my original receipt - I send copies but always keep the original.
> 
> I hope these tips help!


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I bought to resell. So I never used it. Although I did take additional pictures since I saw a tiny more bit wear than she listed, but still it was such a great deal and I knew I could get more for it



So here's the opinion of the other side. It wasn't my bag, but I often find myself in similar situations. And I hate when people do this, honestly. It's ok when Tradesy's closets use my pictures for selling returned items. But if you bought an item to resell it and make money on me, then at least care to make your own pictures / listing description. I do resell things but it's not easy money, I am earning it! I make pictures, spend $$$$ on professional light, equipment etc, I invest in wrapping stuff / repair / dry cleaning if needed. So it's not fair when someone just uses me and doesn't even feel that it's not right (and doesn't even ask for permission to use MY pictures) - I spent hours to make and then edit these pictures!!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> So here's the opinion of the other side. It wasn't my bag, but I often find myself in similar situations. And I hate when people do this, honestly. It's ok when Tradesy's closets use my pictures for selling returned items. But if you bought an item to resell it and make money on me, then at least care to make your own pictures / listing description. I do resell things but it's not easy money, I am earning it! I make pictures, spend $$$$ on professional light, equipment etc, I invest in wrapping stuff / repair / dry cleaning if needed. So it's not fair when someone just uses me and doesn't even feel that it's not right (and doesn't even ask for permission to use MY pictures) - I spent hours to make and then edit these pictures!!!



Where talking about someone who bought your item and then relisted it, right? Making it their item now, correct?

If Tradesy didn't think it was okay, then they wouldn't give me the option to "re-list" using the sellers pictures and description. What's the difference between Tradesy closet and my own closet? I don't have the hours you invested, just like Tradesy doesn't. 

You sign up for Tradesy and unfortunately that is something that you have to take in account; that someone might buy your item, decide they don't like it or want to sell for more and then relist it using your pictures.

I mean, honestly, on my side of it, you sold the item, you got what you wanted for it, is it that important what happens to it after? You got paid. What someone does with my item after I sell it to them, I could give two hoots. 

There are things you can do as a seller to avoid your pictures getting reused: watermarks, a paper with your name on it in each picture etc. There is no rule on Tradesy that says you can't use the same pictures of an item you purchased and relisted. I appreciate the other side, but if this is your side business where you invest and spend hours on it then I would encourage you to go a little further and use watermarks. [emoji5]

I do agree with one thing you implied and that is if someone were to buy an item, use it and add wear and then use your pictures as if it hadn't changed. That's inaccurate. Sorry for the long reply, but at least now both sides are told, people are aware. Thanks! [emoji854]


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Where talking about someone who bought your item and then relisted it, right? Making it their item now, correct?
> 
> If Tradesy didn't think it was okay, then they wouldn't give me the option to "re-list" using the sellers pictures and description. What's the difference between Tradesy closet and my own closet? I don't have the hours you invested, just like Tradesy doesn't.
> 
> You sign up for Tradesy and unfortunately that is something that you have to take in account; that someone might buy your item, decide they don't like it or want to sell for more and then relist it using your pictures.
> 
> I mean, honestly, on my side of it, you sold the item, you got what you wanted for it, is it that important what happens to it after? You got paid. What someone does with my item after I sell it to them, I could give two hoots.
> 
> There are things you can do as a seller to avoid your pictures getting reused: watermarks, a paper with your name on it in each picture etc. There is no rule on Tradesy that says you can't use the same pictures of an item you purchased and relisted. I appreciate the other side, but if this is your side business where you invest and spend hours on it then I would encourage you to go a little further and use watermarks. [emoji5]
> 
> I do agree with one thing you implied and that is if someone were to buy an item, use it and add wear and then use your pictures as if it hadn't changed. That's inaccurate. Sorry for the long reply, but at least now both sides are told, people are aware. Thanks! [emoji854]



yes, Tradesy allows it, but I am not talking about rules now,  I am talking about how I feel about it, and I don't find it ethical. I can't explain it better if you don't feel the difference between Tradesy selling returned stuff and you selling smth for profit using all seller's materials. Then we just have different principles. 
Tradesy has to resell returned items and they do it for the same price that the item was sold. And I am grateful that they care about returns this way as it's their extra headache and their losses (free return shipping labels, big discounts on returned items during their sales etc)
btw eBay doesn't allow to use someone's pictures, for example. Also watermarks will not stop people to use your pics on Tradesy as it's _allowed_ there.


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> So here's the opinion of the other side. It wasn't my bag, but I often find myself in similar situations. And I hate when people do this, honestly. It's ok when Tradesy's closets use my pictures for selling returned items. But if you bought an item to resell it and make money on me, then at least care to make your own pictures / listing description. I do resell things but it's not easy money, I am earning it! I make pictures, spend $$$$ on professional light, equipment etc, I invest in wrapping stuff / repair / dry cleaning if needed. So it's not fair when someone just uses me and doesn't even feel that it's not right (and doesn't even ask for permission to use MY pictures) - I spent hours to make and then edit these pictures!!!


^^^^ Great post and exactly how I feel. 


alwayscoffee89 said:


> Where talking about someone who bought your item and then relisted it, right? Making it their item now, correct?
> 
> If Tradesy didn't think it was okay, then they wouldn't give me the option to "re-list" using the sellers pictures and description. What's the difference between Tradesy closet and my own closet? *I don't have the hours you invested, just like Tradesy doesn't. *
> 
> You sign up for Tradesy and unfortunately that is something that you have to take in account; that someone might buy your item, decide they don't like it or want to sell for more and then relist it using your pictures.
> 
> I mean, honestly, on my side of it, you sold the item, you got what you wanted for it, is it that important what happens to it after? You got paid. What someone does with my item after I sell it to them, I could give two hoots.


So you're saying your time is more valuable than someone elses time so you should be able to use their pictures? That's BS and frankly sounds very snobbish and entitled. 

Actually, signing up on Tradesy doesn't give others the right to infringe on the intellectual property of others. And in fact, that's why Tradesy's TOS has a DMCA provision where we can report listings that infringe on our pictures and/or descriptions. (Yes, their TOS do state that buyers can resell with the "relist" feature but because Tradesy doesn't have the right to sign away another member's rights, that member can report.)

No one is questioning your right to resell my item or anyone else's item after you've bought it. And if you paid $100 for my item and can flip it for $500, that's wonderful and I'd be honestly happy for you. 

But just buying my item doesn't give you ownership rights of my listing, description, pictures, time I put in to preparing that listing, etc. Buying my item ONLY gives you ownership of the item itself and the right to do with it as you please. That does include reselling. 

*But IMO, good sellers (including Tradesy) should take the time to do the work involved in preparing listings from start to finish. Also IMO, good sellers DON'T take the easy, lazy and unethical copy-and-paste route, especially without getting permission.*

Although I don't like that Tradesy can use my pictures to resell, I did agree to that when signing on to the site. But I don't agree with letting every other buyer or seller use my hard work. (And it IS hard work.) If I were to find another seller (other than Tradesy) using my pictures, I would file a DMCA takedown request.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Selling handbags is cutthroat.  I am amazed how people sacrifice their ethics to sell a handbag.  You guys are right there is a lot of work involved. In my opinion, a seller should put in the effort to sell their own bag. Don't use another seller to sell your own bag.  I had people use my listing like a template, copy verbatim, and stole my identity to sell a handbag.  At times, I can visit other people's listings and sees bits and pieces of my listing or myself in them.  It is crazy!  If you get a lot of hearts watch out. Yes, people can reuse others listing, but I would not buy from them if I know.  I have learned through selling myself that I can't trust many sellers' words and must only rely on the pictures.  People will stoop very low for money.  My selling experience which includes buyers too along with car accidents taught me not to trust others when money is involved because a lot of people sacrifice their ethics for money with a smile on their face.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^^ Great post and exactly how I feel.
> 
> So you're saying your time is more valuable than someone elses time so you should be able to use their pictures? That's BS and frankly sounds very snobbish and entitled.
> 
> Actually, signing up on Tradesy doesn't give others the right to infringe on the intellectual property of others. And in fact, that's why Tradesy's TOS has a DMCA provision where we can report listings that infringe on our pictures and/or descriptions. (Yes, their TOS do state that buyers can resell with the "relist" feature but because Tradesy doesn't have the right to sign away another member's rights, that member can report.)
> 
> No one is questioning your right to resell my item or anyone else's item after you've bought it. And if you paid $100 for my item and can flip it for $500, that's wonderful and I'd be honestly happy for you.
> 
> But just buying my item doesn't give you ownership rights of my listing, description, pictures, time I put in to preparing that listing, etc. Buying my item ONLY gives you ownership of the item itself and the right to do with it as you please. That does include reselling.
> 
> *But IMO, good sellers (including Tradesy) should take the time to do the work involved in preparing listings from start to finish. Also IMO, good sellers DON'T take the easy, lazy and unethical copy-and-paste route, especially without getting permission.*
> 
> Although I don't like that Tradesy can use my pictures to resell, I did agree to that when signing on to the site. But I don't agree with letting every other buyer or seller use my hard work. (And it IS hard work.) If I were to find another seller (other than Tradesy) using my pictures, I would file a DMCA takedown request.



may I hug you please?


----------



## EGBDF

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Selling handbags is cutthroat.  I am amazed how people sacrifice their ethics to sell a handbag.  You guys are right there is a lot of work involved. In my opinion, a seller should put in the effort to sell their own bag. Don't use another seller to sell your own bag.  I had people use my listing like a template, copy verbatim, and stole my identity to sell a handbag.  At times, I can visit other people's listings and sees bits and pieces of my listing or myself in them.  It is crazy!  If you get a lot of hearts watch out. Yes, people can reuse others listing, but I would not buy from them if I know.  I have learned through selling myself that I can't trust many sellers' words and must only rely on the pictures.  People will stoop very low for money.  My selling experience which includes buyers too along with car accidents taught me not to trust others when money is involved because a lot of people sacrifice their ethics for money with a smile on their face.


I'm confused, sweetdaisy.  Do you mean a buyer resold your item and used your original listing? Or a buyer literally changed their username to yours? Or something else? I'm sorry you've had such a bad experience. Thankfully I haven't had any bad transactions on Tradesy but I just like to sell my stuff that I haven't used and rotate bags, no high end items like Chanel or LV. Sometimes I think those bring out the shadiest people.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> yes, Tradesy allows it, but I am not talking about rules now,  I am talking about how I feel about it, and I don't find it ethical. I can't explain it better if you don't feel the difference between Tradesy selling returned stuff and you selling smth for profit using all seller's materials. Then we just have different principles.
> Tradesy has to resell returned items and they do it for the same price that the item was sold. And I am grateful that they care about returns this way as it's their extra headache and their losses (free return shipping labels, big discounts on returned items during their sales etc)
> btw eBay doesn't allow to use someone's pictures, for example. Also watermarks will not stop people to use your pics on Tradesy as it's _allowed_ there.



I understand! I only used the white out photo that Tradesy edits as my first photo and I changed the rest and wrote my own description. I don't go to the extreme of using other people's photos just because I have that item. And I don't use other people's descriptions. I think their was a little misconception. This was purely just one photo of a listing that I purchased and reslisted. 

Nevertheless, after all this knowledge discussed and feelings shared, last night I went and took a new picture for the main one! It actually turned out better. [emoji13] 

The last thing I want to do is offend someone! I didn't know it was illegal. It just didn't occur to me. Now I know!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> I'm confused, sweetdaisy.  Do you mean a buyer resold your item and used your original listing? Or a buyer literally changed their username to yours? Or something else? I'm sorry you've had such a bad experience. Thankfully I haven't had any bad transactions on Tradesy but I just like to sell my stuff that I haven't used and rotate bags, no high end items like Chanel or LV. Sometimes I think those bring out the shadiest people.


For privacy reasons, I can't go into the story yet, but I will share latter.  I am grateful for Tradesy because I was able to flip my purses and redo my collection. I am basically done with selling now.  I actually feel burnt out, and I am happy with my long term or forever bags. Good luck with your adventure on selling your bags.  All of my sales on Tradesy have went well.  I have just learned how cutthroat sellers are to compete with  that sell similar bags.  I have also learned how sellers lie in their listening by them selling bags I have sold to them. I just know more about resale market than before I started which is a good thing. I only had one bad buyer that was on EBay.  My selling experience reiterated to me that many people are very nice; however, a lot of people do change when money is involved.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> For privacy reasons, I can't go into the story yet, but I will share latter.  I am grateful for the selling platform because I was able to flip my purses and redo my collection. I am basically done with selling now.  I actually feel burnt out from selling now, and I am happy with my long term or forever bags. Good luck with your adventure on selling your bags.  All of my sales on Tradesy have went well.  I have just learned how cutthroat sellers are to compete with other sellers to sell similar bags.  I have learned how sellers lie in their listening by them selling bags I have sold to them.  I only had one bad buyer that was on EBay.  I have learned that many people are very nice; however, a lot of people do change when money is involved.



Whatever happened, I hope it will end well. Sending all my support to you


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> For privacy reasons, I can't go into the story yet, but I will share latter.  I am grateful for the selling platform because I was able to flip my purses and redo my collection. I am basically done with selling now.  I actually feel burnt out, and I am happy with my long term or forever bags. Good luck with your adventure on selling your bags.  All of my sales on Tradesy have went well.  I have just learned how cutthroat sellers are to compete with other sellers to sell similar bags.  I have learned how sellers lie in their listening by them selling bags I have sold to them.  I only had one bad buyer that was on EBay.  I have learned that many people are very nice; however, a lot of people do change when money is involved.



and if you need any help / advise what to do if Tradesy doesn't help you, please PM me, I can be useful. I've been through a very tough situation with Tradesy for weeks recently, but everything ended well and I won those fight.


----------



## fashion_victim9

They have price drop for Louboutins till midnight today, but in fact it's only for Loubies from Tradesy closets, not for all the sellers. Not happy


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> and if you need any help / advise what to do if Tradesy doesn't help you, please PM me, I can be useful. I've been through a very tough situation with Tradesy for weeks recently, but everything ended well and I won those fight.


Thanks for the support.  It means a lot to me.  My situation is a little different.  I have learned to not always make decisions with my heart with people I don't know because they don't always think like me, have the same values, or appreciate the act of kindness.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Thanks for the support.  It means a lot to me.  My situation is a little different.  I have learned to not always make decisions with my heart with people I don't know because they don't always think like me, have the same values, or appreciate the act of kindness.



I hope the last sentence is not about my offer to help, as we don't know each other Good luck!!!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> I hope the last sentence is not about my offer to help, as we don't know each other Good luck!!!


Oh, no!  I thanked you because I can tell that you generally care.  It really made me feel better.  Thank you! I am not as open as a famous blogger or YouTuber in my life, that's my personality.  I feelt violated  by someone online.  My last sentence deals with what I have learned to protect myself online.   I learned a powerful lesson with being more cautious. I love reading this thread and talking to the members on this thread like you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Oh, no!  I thanked you because I can tell that you generally care.  It really made me feel better.  Thank you! I am not as open as a famous blogger or YouTuber in my life, that's my personality.  I feelt violated  by someone online.  My last sentence deals with what I have learned to protect myself online.   I learned a powerful lesson with being more cautious. I love reading this thread and talking to the members on this thread like you.



yeah, I am trying to learn that lesson for years (not to trust people), but no success lol
run into the same trap over and over, both online and offline.


----------



## divababe

fashion_victim9 said:


> yeah, I am trying to learn that lesson for years (not to trust people), but no success lol
> run into the same trap over and over, both online and offline.



So sorry to hear this! I tried to give people a benefit of the doubt, but do enough due diligence to protect myself. I have just started selling on Tradesy and had sold a couple of items with luck and good buyers. There are good people still out there!


----------



## fashion_victim9

divababe said:


> So sorry to hear this! I tried to give people a benefit of the doubt, but do enough due diligence to protect myself. I have just started selling on Tradesy and had sold a couple of items with luck and good buyers. There are good people still out there!



it's more about life in common, then about online sales. Most of my buyers were nice people, many of them keep returning to me, and I can hardly remember when I had any serious problems with any of them but life is more then just Tradesy or eBay or any other online platforms


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Where talking about someone who bought your item and then relisted it, right? Making it their item now, correct?
> 
> If Tradesy didn't think it was okay, then they wouldn't give me the option to "re-list" using the sellers pictures and description. What's the difference between Tradesy closet and my own closet? I don't have the hours you invested, just like Tradesy doesn't.
> 
> You sign up for Tradesy and unfortunately that is something that you have to take in account; that someone might buy your item, decide they don't like it or want to sell for more and then relist it using your pictures.
> 
> I mean, honestly, on my side of it, you sold the item, you got what you wanted for it, is it that important what happens to it after? You got paid. What someone does with my item after I sell it to them, I could give two hoots.
> 
> There are things you can do as a seller to avoid your pictures getting reused: watermarks, a paper with your name on it in each picture etc. There is no rule on Tradesy that says you can't use the same pictures of an item you purchased and relisted. I appreciate the other side, but if this is your side business where you invest and spend hours on it then I would encourage you to go a little further and use watermarks. [emoji5]
> 
> I do agree with one thing you implied and that is if someone were to buy an item, use it and add wear and then use your pictures as if it hadn't changed. That's inaccurate. Sorry for the long reply, but at least now both sides are told, people are aware. Thanks! [emoji854]



I'll have to agree with you on this one... I think it's only OK to use the original photos and descriptions if you purchased it from someone on Tradesy and are trying to flip it because you had a change of heart, realized it was more you could afford,  or for some cases.... profit. I totally agree if the seller got their money then who cares?

I think some people on this forum take too much time trying to find out about the afterlife of their items once it's sold. 

I've sold over 400 items on Tradesy, so at this point i consider myself a pretty "seasoned" seller. i've spent hours photographing, coming up with descriptions, answering peoples questions, etc. Once my item is sold... I'm happy,  I get my money I move on and enjoy life!!! Lol....


----------



## BeenBurned

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I'll have to agree with you on this one... I think it's only OK to use the original photos and descriptions if you purchased it from someone on Tradesy and are trying to flip it because you had a change of heart, realized it was more you could afford,  or for some cases.... profit. I totally agree if the seller got their money then who cares?
> 
> I think some people on this forum take too much time trying to find out about the afterlife of their items once it's sold.
> 
> I've sold over 400 items on Tradesy, so at this point i consider myself a pretty "seasoned" seller. i've spent hours photographing, coming up with descriptions, answering peoples questions, etc. Once my item is sold... I'm happy,  I get my money I move on and enjoy life!!! Lol....


I assume you're referring to my post where I gave the reasons why I don't like my work being used. And if you read my post, you'd see that it has absolutely nothing to do with the "afterlife." In fact, in my post (#5406) I even said, "And if you paid $100 for my item and can flip it for $500, that's wonderful and I'd be honestly happy for you." I know there are sellers who won't sell to resellers because they don't want a flipper but instead, they want someone to "love" their bag as much as they did. I'm not one of those sellers. I'll sell to anyone willing to buy the item. 

But.........
I spend a ton of time taking pictures and writing descriptions. It often takes 2 dozen pictures to get 10-12 good ones with clear focus, accurate color, good lighting, etc. I have my own personal photographing and writing style for my listings. I upload my pictures to a photohosting site because I think they look better in a listing. Preparing a single can take a full hour, sometimes more!  

So no, I don't appreciate it when someone thinks that just because they paid for the bag they also have ownership of the listing that went along with it. And in fact, as I read your post, I assumed you weren't a seller because I can't imagine a seller who takes good pictures, writes good descriptions and does her own work advocating plagiarism and picture theft (or borrowing). 

Aside from the wrongdoing of using someone elses work comes the potential of SNAD claims. If your buyer receives the item after purchasing from a listing with MY pictures, how will you prove condition when your listing doesn't show the condition of the item in your possession?  You might have received the bag, used it for days, weeks or months and relisted with my pictures. Buyers don't know whether you're the original seller and whether the pictures are your own. And even if the pictures are the "actual item," condition would have changed. 

Another reason I don't like having my work used (and you should consider this too since you say you sell), is that you can be a victim of mistaken identity. If a scammer with fakes uses your pictures, buyers who have done business with you might recognize those pictures and think it's you. It could easily become a reputation killer. 

I stand by the opinion I stated in the previous post, both for ethical reasons as well as logistical reasons: 

*But IMO, good sellers (including Tradesy's own closets) should take the time to do the work involved in preparing listings from start to finish. Also IMO, good sellers DON'T take the easy, lazy and unethical copy-and-paste route, especially without getting permission.*


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I'll have to agree with you on this one... I think it's only OK to use the original photos and descriptions if you purchased it from someone on Tradesy and are trying to flip it because you had a change of heart, realized it was more you could afford,  or for some cases.... profit. I totally agree if the seller got their money then who cares?
> 
> I think some people on this forum take too much time trying to find out about the afterlife of their items once it's sold.
> 
> I've sold over 400 items on Tradesy, so at this point i consider myself a pretty "seasoned" seller. i've spent hours photographing, coming up with descriptions, answering peoples questions, etc. Once my item is sold... I'm happy,  I get my money I move on and enjoy life!!! Lol....


I will speak for myself.  I do not have a problem with what people do after they buy my bag unless it affects me.    I can see with your examples why someone might want to reuse the pictures.  It is common sense why.  When people reuse my pictures on Tradesy, I take it as complement that my listing was that good.  However, I really want people to use their own work for the reasons Been Burned explained. I am skeptical when people reuse others pictures because I know some of the games bad sellers play. I have seen it with the buyers that have brought my bag. Some lied and said brand new with tags.  I am not calling you a bad seller.  I really value seeing what the bag looks like with that seller.  Condition can change in the seller's home or shipment.  I love art (pictures and writing style), and I value individual work more.  The effort the seller puts into their listing tells me how much they value the bag and selling to their customers.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

BeenBurned said:


> I assume you're referring to my post where I gave the reasons why I don't like my work being used. And if you read my post, you'd see that it has absolutely nothing to do with the "afterlife." In fact, in my post (#5406) I even said, "And if you paid $100 for my item and can flip it for $500, that's wonderful and I'd be honestly happy for you." I know there are sellers who won't sell to resellers because they don't want a flipper but instead, they want someone to "love" their bag as much as they did. I'm not one of those sellers. I'll sell to anyone willing to buy the item.
> 
> But.........
> I spend a ton of time taking pictures and writing descriptions. It often takes 2 dozen pictures to get 10-12 good ones with clear focus, accurate color, good lighting, etc. I have my own personal photographing and writing style for my listings. I upload my pictures to a photohosting site because I think they look better in a listing. Preparing a single can take a full hour, sometimes more!
> 
> So no, I don't appreciate it when someone thinks that just because they paid for the bag they also have ownership of the listing that went along with it. And in fact, as I read your post, I assumed you weren't a seller because I can't imagine a seller who takes good pictures, writes good descriptions and does her own work advocating plagiarism and picture theft (or borrowing).
> 
> Aside from the wrongdoing of using someone elses work comes the potential of SNAD claims. If your buyer receives the item after purchasing from a listing with MY pictures, how will you prove condition when your listing doesn't show the condition of the item in your possession?  You might have received the bag, used it for days, weeks or months and relisted with my pictures. Buyers don't know whether you're the original seller and whether the pictures are your own. And even if the pictures are the "actual item," condition would have changed.
> 
> Another reason I don't like having my work used (and you should consider this too since you say you sell), is that you can be a victim of mistaken identity. If a scammer with fakes uses your pictures, buyers who have done business with you might recognize those pictures and think it's you. It could easily become a reputation killer.
> 
> I stand by the opinion I stated in the previous post, both for ethical reasons as well as logistical reasons:
> 
> *But IMO, good sellers (including Tradesy's own closets) should take the time to do the work involved in preparing listings from start to finish. Also IMO, good sellers DON'T take the easy, lazy and unethical copy-and-paste route, especially without getting permission.*



I can see your point and agree in some aspect. Although Tradesy reached out to me to join their "tradesy for business" program and have,   I personally am not exactly trying to run a business I just have a lot of stuff....
That being said... I also spend tons of time with photographs and descriptions, mostly due to the fact that I want my items to sell at a price that I'm content with. Also if I'm selling luxury brands I feel like i need to provide the adequate photos.
Realistically I don't think one listing that was "copied" would kill my reputation as a seller on TS. 
I don't have so many items that I would feel people could easily tie back to my listings. I guess if you using watermarks or some sort seller name on your photograph then that would be an exception.

As far as the SNAD, I would hope that the original buyer would be honest about the condition.

Again, The only situation I see this being OKAY is if you are the original purchaser of the item. If you are a scammer trying to sell a bag using my photos, of course that is not okay. If you are selling the same item and use my description, that is also not okay. 

I think with Tradesy it's kind of a give and take. In my opinion I can live with a few of my return listings reposted by Abbey R or Penney lane especially since i'm so satisfied with 1) The $8.50 Tradesy Labels, I feel like I've sold items at prices that I am satisfied with that I couldn't otherwise due to high insurance costs. 2) The return service in general, So far tradesy has sided with me for all but ONE listing out of the 412 items i've sold.

Just my perspective [emoji5]


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BeenBurned said:


> I assume you're referring to my post where I gave the reasons why I don't like my work being used. And if you read my post, you'd see that it has absolutely nothing to do with the "afterlife." In fact, in my post (#5406) I even said, "And if you paid $100 for my item and can flip it for $500, that's wonderful and I'd be honestly happy for you." I know there are sellers who won't sell to resellers because they don't want a flipper but instead, they want someone to "love" their bag as much as they did. I'm not one of those sellers. I'll sell to anyone willing to buy the item.
> 
> But.........
> I spend a ton of time taking pictures and writing descriptions. It often takes 2 dozen pictures to get 10-12 good ones with clear focus, accurate color, good lighting, etc. I have my own personal photographing and writing style for my listings. I upload my pictures to a photohosting site because I think they look better in a listing. Preparing a single can take a full hour, sometimes more!
> 
> So no, I don't appreciate it when someone thinks that just because they paid for the bag they also have ownership of the listing that went along with it. And in fact, as I read your post, I assumed you weren't a seller because I can't imagine a seller who takes good pictures, writes good descriptions and does her own work advocating plagiarism and picture theft (or borrowing).
> 
> Aside from the wrongdoing of using someone elses work comes the potential of SNAD claims. If your buyer receives the item after purchasing from a listing with MY pictures, how will you prove condition when your listing doesn't show the condition of the item in your possession?  You might have received the bag, used it for days, weeks or months and relisted with my pictures. Buyers don't know whether you're the original seller and whether the pictures are your own. And even if the pictures are the "actual item," condition would have changed.
> 
> Another reason I don't like having my work used (and you should consider this too since you say you sell), is that you can be a victim of mistaken identity. If a scammer with fakes uses your pictures, buyers who have done business with you might recognize those pictures and think it's you. It could easily become a reputation killer.
> 
> I stand by the opinion I stated in the previous post, both for ethical reasons as well as logistical reasons:
> 
> *But IMO, good sellers (including Tradesy's own closets) should take the time to do the work involved in preparing listings from start to finish. Also IMO, good sellers DON'T take the easy, lazy and unethical copy-and-paste route, especially without getting permission.*


You explained really well why some sellers do not care for other sellers reusing things that are tied to them.  Tradesy is my favorite place to sell my handbags.  I don't like the policy on others reusing my work.  I deal with it because I really don't like how returns are done on EBay.  It is not fair and balanced to me.  I just want to say all of my sales have been great on Tradesy.


----------



## BeenBurned

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I can see your point and agree in some aspect. Although Tradesy reached out to me to join their "tradesy for business" program and have,   I personally am not exactly trying to run a business I just have a lot of stuff....
> That being said... I also spend tons of time with photographs and descriptions, mostly due to the fact that I want my items to sell at a price that I'm content with. Also if I'm selling luxury brands I feel like i need to provide the adequate photos.
> Realistically I don't think one listing that was "copied" would kill my reputation as a seller on TS.
> I don't have so many items that I would feel people could easily tie back to my listings. I guess if you using watermarks or some sort seller name on your photograph then that would be an exception.


You're missing the point and I think most sellers who have good listings would get what I'm saying. I'll try to explain my point of view one more time and if you don't get it, so be it.

It's irrelevant that Tradesy "reached out to you to join their "tradesy for business" program." I guess you're implying that they believe you're a great seller because not everyone is reached out to. And if it's the case, I'd think you'd understand why it's so much more important that you prove your honesty and ethics by doing your own work. 

It doesn't matter whether it's just one listing with stolen pictures or all your listings that have stolen pictures. Rationalizing that "just one listing" won't "kill your reputation," is BS. Sure you might not get caught but that doesn't make it any less wrong. 


AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> As far as the SNAD, I would hope that the original buyer would be honest about the condition.
> 
> Again, The only situation I see this being OKAY is if you are the original purchaser of the item. If you are a scammer trying to sell a bag using my photos, of course that is not okay. If you are selling the same item and use my description, that is also not okay.


Even if you are the original purchaser of the item (from another Tradesy seller), that doesn't mean that reusing the pictures is an accurate depiction of the item and its condition at the time you're reselling it. Whether you only used it a day, a week or not at all, the condition may not be exactly as the pictures show. Even using for an hour, you might have dripped coffee, scraped a corner, or made another ding that may not have been there before. 

If as you say you use your own pictures, why wouldn't you do it for every listing? Prove your sense of ethics!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> You're missing the point and I think most sellers who have good listings would get what I'm saying. I'll try to explain my point of view one more time and if you don't get it, so be it.
> 
> It's irrelevant that Tradesy "reached out to you to join their "tradesy for business" program." I guess you're implying that they believe you're a great seller because not everyone is reached out to. And if it's the case, I'd think you'd understand why it's so much more important that you prove your honesty and ethics by doing your own work.
> 
> It doesn't matter whether it's just one listing with stolen pictures or all your listings that have stolen pictures. Rationalizing that "just one listing" won't "kill your reputation," is BS. Sure you might not get caught but that doesn't make it any less wrong.
> 
> Even if you are the original purchaser of the item (from another Tradesy seller), that doesn't mean that reusing the pictures is an accurate depiction of the item and its condition at the time you're reselling it. Whether you only used it a day, a week or not at all, the condition may not be exactly as the pictures show. Even using for an hour, you might have dripped coffee, scraped a corner, or made another ding that may not have been there before.
> 
> If as you say you use your own pictures, why wouldn't you do it for every listing? Prove your sense of ethics!



Hi Beenburned, I really respect your point of view. It has definitely changed my perspective and I will no longer relist an item using someones pictures as now I am aware that there are sellers who would be offended. The last thing I'd want on a stressful day at work is to be served because I used someones picture of an item I bought from them. I think it's best not to assume anymore how the seller might feel. Honestly, it never crossed my mind that it was wrong. But now I know and that information has saved me from future could be's. 

BUT, I have items that I have bought from reputable sellers that have gotten ruined in the shipping process. There really is no guarantee when you are buying online. Things get ruined more often in the shipping process and also in the storing process of someone who has 300+ items for sale. So pictures, from my perspective, have not been accurate. It does happen and it's happened to me a few times. Nothing too bad, but there were creases from storage, scratches, extra marks... Etc. i don't know if it was from shipping or them storing it. I think it's all important how a seller packages too, but even plastic and newspaper wrapping can ruin an item!

I think everyone has vocalized their opinion regarding this subject and now we all are more aware of how people might feel. Moral of the story: use your own photos. It's just not worth anybody's time or effort to do otherwise.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

BeenBurned said:


> You're missing the point and I think most sellers who have good listings would get what I'm saying. I'll try to explain my point of view one more time and if you don't get it, so be it.
> 
> It's irrelevant that Tradesy "reached out to you to join their "tradesy for business" program." I guess you're implying that they believe you're a great seller because not everyone is reached out to. And if it's the case, I'd think you'd understand why it's so much more important that you prove your honesty and ethics by doing your own work.
> 
> It doesn't matter whether it's just one listing with stolen pictures or all your listings that have stolen pictures. Rationalizing that "just one listing" won't "kill your reputation," is BS. Sure you might not get caught but that doesn't make it any less wrong.
> 
> Even if you are the original purchaser of the item (from another Tradesy seller), that doesn't mean that reusing the pictures is an accurate depiction of the item and its condition at the time you're reselling it. Whether you only used it a day, a week or not at all, the condition may not be exactly as the pictures show. Even using for an hour, you might have dripped coffee, scraped a corner, or made another ding that may not have been there before.
> 
> If as you say you use your own pictures, why wouldn't you do it for every listing? Prove your sense of ethics!



Hmmm.. I'm not saying that I'm personally copying listings. In fact all the items I've sold have been photographed and have had descriptions written by myself only.

I agree that just because you are the original purchaser certainly does not mean that you should reuse the photos if they aren't accurate with the item that you now have on hand.. which as you say could change with even one hour of use. I would hope that the person that "resells" the item inspects it thoroughly before using the original photos and descriptions. 

My point is that there are far worse things to worry about when selling online. 
We can't have it all and no selling platform is "perfect". 
This is the internet, your pictures and descriptions can end up ANYWHERE. 
It's a risk you take by posting on a public site such as Tradesy.
I'm hoping to share a perspective to hopefully make people less frustrated.
If anyone feels like they spend hours taking photo and writing descriptions and are seriously upset by seeing someone who purchase your bag and uses the original photos/descriptions to relist then perhaps a better platform to sell on would be Fashionphile or Yoogis.
Of course I care about my reputation on Tradesy because it's been the best selling platform I've found so far - but I'm not trying to build a brand, If one of the Tradesy closets decides to accept a return without me being "hit" I see that as a win. The amount of time I would hypothetically have to spend to get back an item that someone wants to "return" for whatever reason and hope for the best that it's in the same condition that I originally sent it in is far more valuable to me then the time it takes for me to take pictures and write a description. This has happened too often to me on Ebay.

It was very interesting reading everyones opinions on this - on to the next!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hmmm.. I'm not saying that I'm personally copying listings. In fact all the items I've sold have been photographed and have had descriptions written by myself only.
> 
> I agree that just because you are the original purchaser certainly does not mean that you should reuse the photos if they aren't accurate with the item that you now have on hand.. which as you say could change with even one hour of use. I would hope that the person that "resells" the item inspects it thoroughly before using the original photos and descriptions.
> 
> My point is that there are far worse things to worry about when selling online.
> We can't have it all and no selling platform is "perfect".
> This is the internet, your pictures and descriptions can end up ANYWHERE.
> It's a risk you take by posting on a public site such as Tradesy.
> I'm hoping to share a perspective to hopefully make people less frustrated.
> If anyone feels like they spend hours taking photo and writing descriptions and are seriously upset by seeing someone who purchase your bag and uses the original photos/descriptions to relist then perhaps a better platform to sell on would be Fashionphile or Yoogis.
> Of course I care about my reputation on Tradesy because it's been the best selling platform I've found so far - but I'm not trying to build a brand, If one of the Tradesy closets decides to accept a return without me being "hit" I see that as a win. The amount of time I would hypothetically have to spend to get back an item that someone wants to "return" for whatever reason and hope for the best that it's in the same condition that I originally sent it in is far more valuable to me then the time it takes for me to take pictures and write a description. This has happened too often to me on Ebay.
> 
> It was very interesting reading everyones opinions on this - on to the next!



I'm glad someone was able to see my point of view and was able to reiterate what I was trying to say  and I agree, on to the next!! [emoji13][emoji1360]


----------



## love2sh0p

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hmmm.. I'm not saying that I'm personally copying listings. In fact all the items I've sold have been photographed and have had descriptions written by myself only.
> 
> I agree that just because you are the original purchaser certainly does not mean that you should reuse the photos if they aren't accurate with the item that you now have on hand.. which as you say could change with even one hour of use. I would hope that the person that "resells" the item inspects it thoroughly before using the original photos and descriptions.
> 
> My point is that there are far worse things to worry about when selling online.
> We can't have it all and no selling platform is "perfect".
> This is the internet, your pictures and descriptions can end up ANYWHERE.
> It's a risk you take by posting on a public site such as Tradesy.
> I'm hoping to share a perspective to hopefully make people less frustrated.
> If anyone feels like they spend hours taking photo and writing descriptions and are seriously upset by seeing someone who purchase your bag and uses the original photos/descriptions to relist then perhaps a better platform to sell on would be Fashionphile or Yoogis.
> Of course I care about my reputation on Tradesy because it's been the best selling platform I've found so far - but I'm not trying to build a brand, If one of the Tradesy closets decides to accept a return without me being "hit" I see that as a win. The amount of time I would hypothetically have to spend to get back an item that someone wants to "return" for whatever reason and hope for the best that it's in the same condition that I originally sent it in is far more valuable to me then the time it takes for me to take pictures and write a description. This has happened too often to me on Ebay.
> 
> It was very interesting reading everyones opinions on this - on to the next!



I couldn't agree with you more on the last few sentences. I guess it's all about where we came from and our selling experiences and where we've sold in the past. As an ex-eBay seller for many years and I seriously would take someone reusing my listing for a purchase they made from me then dealing with a return. I find returns EXTREMELY stressful and often times very lengthy.
I can live with it as long as it's not someone trying to sell a fake with my real photos.


----------



## love2sh0p

Did anyone notice that the Louboutin sale only had about 800 shoes on sale and their email blast said "thousands"? I had about a dozen loubies that i've had my eye one and none of them were part of the sale...................


----------



## BeenBurned

love2sh0p said:


> I can live with it as long as it's not someone trying to sell a fake with my real photos.


And how would you know that unless you bought the item and found that the item you received wasn't the item in the pictures?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Yea, I have sold my last bag.  Now I am waiting to see if I have to wait the full 21 days.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yea, I have sold my last bag.  Now I am waiting to see if I have to wait the full 21 days.


I am not a verified seller.  My money was available the same day the return period was over. Yea!


----------



## EGBDF

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I am not a verified seller.  My money was available the same day the return period was over. Yea!


I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you!


Me too!  Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i can't find the templates now, but a member posted the copyright template and i used that to contact tradesy about my photos being snagged. they took them all down within a day and now her listing says - for all but 2 photos - "this photo removed under copyright protection" - so, it did work, for now, and she only has her 2 pictures up instead of 7 (she took 5 of mine). thanks for your help with this. i take really awesome pics, so of course she'd want them!, but it's not cool to steal and i wish it wasn't so easy.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i can't find the templates now, but a member posted the copyright template and i used that to contact tradesy about my photos being snagged. they took them all down within a day and now her listing says - for all but 2 photos - "this photo removed under copyright protection" - so, it did work, for now, and she only has her 2 pictures up instead of 7 (she took 5 of mine). thanks for your help with this. i take really awesome pics, so of course she'd want them!, but it's not cool to steal and i wish it wasn't so easy.


Awesome! I've been advocating and advising for years that infringement should be reported and it's good to know that my advice was followed and it worked.


----------



## GemsBerry

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i can't find the templates now, but a member posted the copyright template and i used that to contact tradesy about my photos being snagged. they took them all down within a day and now her listing says - for all but 2 photos - "this photo removed under copyright protection" - so, it did work, for now, and she only has her 2 pictures up instead of 7 (she took 5 of mine). thanks for your help with this. i take really awesome pics, so of course she'd want them!, but it's not cool to steal and i wish it wasn't so easy.


----------



## nicole0612

Here's a new one. I just got this message asking for a VIP discount for a Chanel handbag I have listed. It is so bonkers that it made me laugh.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

nicole0612 said:


> Here's a new one. I just got this message regarding a Chanel handbag I have listed. It is so insulting/nonsensical that it made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 3465898


Funny!  What would make the buyer a VIP?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Funny!  What would make the buyer a VIP?



LOL.... Wow!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Here's a new one. I just got this message asking for a VIP discount for a Chanel handbag I have listed. It is so bonkers that it made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 3465898



ask her to prove that she's a vip person who deserves vip discount


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> ask her to prove that she's a vip person who deserves vip discount



I was thinking to myself, hmmmm...if you are a real VIP, then you can afford to pay full price!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Here's a new one. I just got this message asking for a VIP discount for a Chanel handbag I have listed. It is so bonkers that it made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 3465898





nicole0612 said:


> I was thinking to myself, hmmmm...if you are a real VIP, then you can afford to pay full price!


Haha, I know real VIPs have personal shoppers bring bags to their homes. it's not even like you go to Dior and they close the whole room for you, it's like Dior comes to you. and then I imagine they go "can I get a VIP discount?"


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Haha, I know real VIPs have personal shoppers bring bags to their homes. it's not even like you go to Dior and they close the whole room for you, it's like Dior comes to you. and then I imagine they go "can I get a VIP discount?"



Maybe she wants to model my bag for a red carpet event!  [emoji1]


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Maybe she wants to model my bag for a red carpet event!  [emoji1]


Right, golden opportunity!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> LOL.... Wow!


I can't hear tone through the computer.  So, I am not sure what you meant by "wow".  I know what VIP means.  I was curious why the buyer thinks he is a VIP member of Tradesy which is humerous to me.  To my knowledge, Tradesy does not have VIP members.  I would have asked him too.  He is a fascinating buyer.  We might have had an interesting conversation.


----------



## bernz84

Is something going on with Tradesy? I have a bag listed and it says SOLD OUT. However, I was never notified that it was sold and I don't see it in my pending sales...


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> Is something going on with Tradesy? I have a bag listed and it says SOLD OUT. However, I was never notified that it was sold and I don't see it in my pending sales...


Sometimes it takes a long time to get confirmation of the sale and to have it show up in your sales. I'm sure it will show up eventually.


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> Sometimes it takes a long time to get confirmation of the sale and to have it show up in your sales. I'm sure it will show up eventually.



Thanks! Never knew that. I always thought it was automatic. I'm glad that I got to sell something, though!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Thanks! Never knew that. I always thought it was automatic. I'm glad that I got to sell something, though!



This happened to me a couple times. It's because it's usually a new member and they have to confirm that the form of payment they received clears.


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> This happened to me a couple times. It's because it's usually a new member and they have to confirm that the form of payment they received clears.



Ah ok, that makes sense. Hopefully whoever bought it is nice and doesn't give me cr*p. I really didn't want to outright sell on my own (I already had issues with a couple buyers on Craigslist and Poshmark), but my offers from Fashionphile/Yoogis were too low for me for this particular bag!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Ah ok, that makes sense. Hopefully whoever bought it is nice and doesn't give me cr*p. I really didn't want to outright sell on my own (I already had issues with a couple buyers on Craigslist and Poshmark), but my offers from Fashionphile/Yoogis were too low for me for this particular bag!



All of my buyers have been nice, even the two returns I had went smooth. As long as you listed accurately and it's authentic, Tradesy will cover returns if she happens to have an issue. That's why I like Tradesy


----------



## uadjit

nicole0612 said:


> Here's a new one. I just got this message asking for a VIP discount for a Chanel handbag I have listed. It is so bonkers that it made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 3465898


Maybe they were asking if you get a VIP discount at Chanel? It's so hard to tell what people mean when nobody uses complete sentences anymore.


----------



## NANI1972

What is with buyers and their unrealistic shipping expectations?! This has been going on a lot lately. Just an example for today, I had a buyer ask me if her item would get there by Friday, i'm not sitting at home waiting to ship items the same day, and even if I shipped it today priority mail is 2 to 3 days. I don't understand The expectations. So if they don't get it within their unrealistic expectations they don't want to buy it at all? SMDH


----------



## PikaboICU

A HUGE compliment to Tradesy!  

The last few weeks I have reported numerous fakes (Bal items) and they are VERY fast at taking them down! I was extremely impressed. If you give a good detailed explanation of the red flags & issues, they have 'em down in about an hour. 
A big improvement! They are ON IT at Tradesy! 
Tradesy Grade: A

Poshmark NEVER takes fakes down! I've reported, emailed etc.. and the counterfeits remain and are often sold!!
PoshMark Grade: F

eBay is also very bad at removing fakes. It takes several reports & even then often the bots don't remove them.
eBay Grade: D

Obviously those are my personal grades  lol but after several years of reporting fakes & checking back, watching poor naive buyers buy those things- that's where I would grade based upon my personal observations.  

Way to go TRADESY!


----------



## ThisVNchick

PikaboICU said:


> A HUGE compliment to Tradesy!
> 
> The last few weeks I have reported numerous fakes (Bal items) and they are VERY fast at taking them down! I was extremely impressed. If you give a good detailed explanation of the red flags & issues, they have 'em down in about an hour.
> A big improvement! They are ON IT at Tradesy!
> Tradesy Grade: A
> 
> Poshmark NEVER takes fakes down! I've reported, emailed etc.. and the counterfeits remain and are often sold!!
> PoshMark Grade: F
> 
> eBay is also very bad at removing fakes. It takes several reports & even then often the bots don't remove them.
> eBay Grade: D
> 
> Obviously those are my personal grades  lol but after several years of reporting fakes & checking back, watching poor naive buyers buy those things- that's where I would grade based upon my personal observations.
> 
> Way to go TRADESY!


Yes, I've noticed that they're more responsive and handling things better now than they did when I started using the website 2 years ago. It also could be that they're getting more funding now than when they first started so maybe more staff. It was a hot mess trying to report things at the beginning but recently I've definitely see improvements in this area when I've reported items.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Speaking of fakes... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 this looks fake to me!


----------



## PikaboICU

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Speaking of fakes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466708
> View attachment 3466709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks fake to me!



I'm not an expert in LV by any means but that looks fake to me too- From my understanding they NEVER cut off the initials "LV".
I can't say for certain but it indeed looks fake. If you know LV and are good at authenticating, report it & state your reasons..
I only trust myself doing Balenciaga.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

PikaboICU said:


> I'm not an expert in LV by any means but that looks fake to me too- From my understanding they NEVER cut off the initials "LV".
> I can't say for certain but it indeed looks fake. If you know LV and are good at authenticating, report it & state your reasons..
> I only trust myself doing Balenciaga.


 
I did report it. Right away, it just looked off and not like the "real" one I have my eye on.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

*Pet Peeve:* When people post a picture of their luxury purse on the dirty, yucky outside ground! I've seen pictures of people setting their purse on gravel, rocks, pavement, sidewalk and even asphalt! WHY?!
Also, when people ship the item you just bought from them in horrible packaging!! I just got my Louis Vuitton purse and the girl stuffed it with glitter tissue paper, now there is glitter everywhere inside!! UGH.


----------



## GemsBerry

amazing promo! I do hope to sell and to buy something


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> amazing promo! I do hope to sell and to buy something


I kinda miss the $1000 spending which was my sweet spot, big gap between $500 and $1500 but I guess that's the point!


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> What is with buyers and their unrealistic shipping expectations?! This has been going on a lot lately. Just an example for today, I had a buyer ask me if her item would get there by Friday, i'm not sitting at home waiting to ship items the same day, and even if I shipped it today priority mail is 2 to 3 days. I don't understand The expectations. So if they don't get it within their unrealistic expectations they don't want to buy it at all? SMDH


I offer to pay extra $20 - 30 for overnight shipping in this case and send by USPS Express, though I like Tradesy labels much more. Some buyers agree if they really need to get their purchase asap.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> I kinda miss the $1000 spending which was my sweet spot, big gap between $500 and $1500 but I guess that's the point!


same thoughts and they missed $1000 during the last promo too.


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> A HUGE compliment to Tradesy!
> 
> The last few weeks I have reported numerous fakes (Bal items) and they are VERY fast at taking them down! I was extremely impressed. If you give a good detailed explanation of the red flags & issues, they have 'em down in about an hour.
> A big improvement! They are ON IT at Tradesy!
> Tradesy Grade: A
> 
> Poshmark NEVER takes fakes down! I've reported, emailed etc.. and the counterfeits remain and are often sold!!
> PoshMark Grade: F
> 
> eBay is also very bad at removing fakes. It takes several reports & even then often the bots don't remove them.
> eBay Grade: D
> 
> Obviously those are my personal grades  lol but after several years of reporting fakes & checking back, watching poor naive buyers buy those things- that's where I would grade based upon my personal observations.
> 
> Way to go TRADESY!


In the last 6 months, I've also had good luck in getting Tradesy to act on reports.

As you've found, Poshmark never removes them, nor does Etsy. 

Bonanza is another that's very responsive. In the brands I know, I rarely find fakes and when I do, they're removed within an hour of reporting them.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I wonder if these codes work till midnight again like the last time, or they give us a chance to sell smth till the end of this week?


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> In the last 6 months, I've also had good luck in getting Tradesy to act on reports.
> 
> As you've found, Poshmark never removes them, nor does Etsy.
> 
> Bonanza is another that's very responsive. In the brands I know, I rarely find fakes and when I do, they're removed within an hour of reporting them.




Bonanza. Had it ever worked for someone? I didn't even receive any questions from potential buyers there, not even one. For several months


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> In the last 6 months, I've also had good luck in getting Tradesy to act on reports.
> 
> As you've found, Poshmark never removes them, nor does Etsy.
> 
> Bonanza is another that's very responsive. In the brands I know, I rarely find fakes and when I do, they're removed within an hour of reporting them.



oh and about eBay. I've found Herve Leger dress there for $150. It's marked as Herve Leger, but seller even wrote "Please note that this is not Herve leger brand, but it is made in the same factory as Herve leger and is of the same quality". I reported a couple of months ago. NOTHING. Seller relisted this dress several times since then.


----------



## PikaboICU

GemsBerry said:


> amazing promo! I do hope to sell and to buy something




I love the Tradesy promos but I hate that they don't give us the duration!
How are we to know if we have 24 hours or 3 days?
That is so frustrating!


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> Bonanza. Had it ever worked for someone? I didn't even receive any questions from potential buyers there, not even one. For several months


I do (what I consider to be) well there. I opt in to additional promotion and can pay a higher than 3.5% commission but it's rare that I get charged the max.



fashion_victim9 said:


> oh and about eBay. I've found Herve Leger dress there for $150. It's marked as Herve Leger, but seller even wrote "Please note that this is not Herve leger brand, but it is made in the same factory as Herve leger and is of the same quality". I reported a couple of months ago. NOTHING. Seller relisted this dress several times since then.


I found a listing for a red dress ($120).  If that's the listing you're talking about, are you sure it's fake? I don't see any markings with the brand although the RN number is for BCBG Maxazria.

IMO, she's KWS but not selling a fake. (She's also wrong in stating the brand in item specifics as Herve Leger.)


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I do (what I consider to be) well there. I opt in to additional promotion and can pay a higher than 3.5% commission but it's rare that I get charged the max.
> 
> 
> I found a listing for a red dress ($120).  If that's the listing you're talking about, are you sure it's fake? I don't see any markings with the brand although the RN number is for BCBG Maxazria.
> 
> IMO, she's KWS but not selling a fake. (She's also wrong in stating the brand in item specifics as Herve Leger.)



Well, she wrote Herve Leger style in the name of the listing and chose "Herve Leger" in brands, not "unbranded" or smth like that. And this phrase about "same factory"... c'mon, it's like fairy tales about "authentic" Chanel or LV from same factories where authentic ones are made. If I were HL representative, I'd def decide this listing harms brand's reputation.


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> Well, she wrote Herve Leger style in the name of the listing and chose "Herve Leger" in brands, not "unbranded" or smth like that. And this phrase about "same factory"... c'mon, it's like fairy tales about "authentic" Chanel or LV from same factories where authentic ones are made. If I were HL representative, I'd def decide this listing harms brand's reputation.


No question that it's misleading and a violation of ebay's "keyword spamming" policy but it's improper to report as counterfeit. But you never want to lose your own reporting credibility by reporting non-fakes as counterfeit items.

You can report the KWS using the report button in the listing:


----------



## Joyjoy7

I was just told by Tradesy, if you have a return requested, they will no longer tell you if the it's a " misrepresented return/not as described" or simply a sizing or "changed my mind" return. Apparently many sellers were going back to buyers and getting upset if they said the item was "misrepresented" so now we can not find out the reason for returns! We just have to wait


----------



## SweetDaisy05

PikaboICU said:


> I love the Tradesy promos but I hate that they don't give us the duration!
> How are we to know if we have 24 hours or 3 days?
> That is so frustrating!


I think Tradesy wants to encourage buyers to buy on the spot.


----------



## GemsBerry

I got another message today, the whole tone prove it's auth and when and when and where did you get it?
all my items authentic, mostly high end. listings have ALL the pics for authentication. it always says what's included (card, booklet etc).
I'm not sure how to go about Qs like "prove me it's not fake".  I always advise them to authenticate on tPH or elsewhere is they have doubts.


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> oh and about eBay. I've found Herve Leger dress there for $150. It's marked as Herve Leger, but seller even wrote "Please note that this is not Herve leger brand, but it is made in the same factory as Herve leger and is of the same quality". I reported a couple of months ago. NOTHING. Seller relisted this dress several times since then.





BeenBurned said:


> I do (what I consider to be) well there. I opt in to additional promotion and can pay a higher than 3.5% commission but it's rare that I get charged the max.
> 
> 
> I found a listing for a red dress ($120).  If that's the listing you're talking about, are you sure it's fake? I don't see any markings with the brand although the RN number is for BCBG Maxazria.
> 
> IMO, she's KWS but not selling a fake. (She's also wrong in stating the brand in item specifics as Herve Leger.)





fashion_victim9 said:


> Well, she wrote Herve Leger style in the name of the listing and chose "Herve Leger" in brands, not "unbranded" or smth like that. And this phrase about "same factory"... c'mon, it's like fairy tales about "authentic" Chanel or LV from same factories where authentic ones are made. If I were HL representative, I'd def decide this listing harms brand's reputation.



This is interesting. 

Although (as you've said), a lot of fakes are said to be "made in the same factory" as authentic items. (Usually it's the Chinese counterfeit-selling sites that say it.)

But in this case, the dress in the listing you refer to IS made in the same factory as Herve Leger. 

The dress in the listing is RN 80734. 
BCBG Max Azria is RN 80734.
Herve Leger's RN # is 80734. 

Are you aware that BCBG makes HL? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...070186?hash=item464b5c982a:g:yP0AAOSwy4hUTAyq

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-H...965281?hash=item2eeba528e1:g:JQEAAOSwstxVUUB1

These HL items all have the same RN number, meaning they're made by the same company: 
http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_fro...Xrn+80734+leger.TRS1&_odkw=rn+80734&_osacat=0

So the seller isn't lying.


----------



## nicole0612

Joyjoy7 said:


> I was just told by Tradesy, if you have a return requested, they will no longer tell you if the it's a " misrepresented return/not as described" or simply a sizing or "changed my mind" return. Apparently many sellers were going back to buyers and getting upset if they said the item was "misrepresented" so now we can not find out the reason for returns! We just have to wait


This is good to know.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Joyjoy7 said:


> I was just told by Tradesy, if you have a return requested, they will no longer tell you if the it's a " misrepresented return/not as described" or simply a sizing or "changed my mind" return. Apparently many sellers were going back to buyers and getting upset if they said the item was "misrepresented" so now we can not find out the reason for returns! We just have to wait



Weird. I heard they don't contact you if it's a "change of mind". So if you do get an email, it's easy to rule out that it was misrepresentation or authenticity issue. Right?


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> Although (as you've said), a lot of fakes are said to be "made in the same factory" as authentic items. (Usually it's the Chinese counterfeit-selling sites that say it.)
> 
> But in this case, the dress in the listing you refer to IS made in the same factory as Herve Leger.
> 
> The dress in the listing is RN 80734.
> BCBG Max Azria is RN 80734.
> Herve Leger's RN # is 80734.
> 
> Are you aware that BCBG makes HL?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...070186?hash=item464b5c982a:g:yP0AAOSwy4hUTAyq
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-H...965281?hash=item2eeba528e1:g:JQEAAOSwstxVUUB1
> 
> These HL items all have the same RN number, meaning they're made by the same company:
> http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_fro...Xrn+80734+leger.TRS1&_odkw=rn+80734&_osacat=0
> 
> So the seller isn't lying.



what I was saying is that it's not HL in those listing, and the seller says it - that it's NOT HL.
But if you take a look at the item specifics, you'll see this: Brand: Herve Leger.
So if it's not HL, just some dress made at the same factory in same style, why those listing says that IT IS Hl? 

There's also no name tag on any of the pictures, if it BCBG Max Azria or any other brand different then HL, why not to picture it? 

Seller just wants to attract attention to the buyers who are looking for real HL. I don't feel it's ethical to use brand's name in this case, even if it's made at the same factory. I think it's just a fake, or, ok, _inspired by HL_ dress. And if it's so, why on the earth any factory would make HL together with some dresses that only look like it but unbranded? 

I understand when diff brands can be made at the same factory, but I don't get it how it's possible that same factory makes authentic HL and some non branded stuff that looks the same? I still don't think this listing is fair, sorry


----------



## fashion_victim9

Joyjoy7 said:


> I was just told by Tradesy, if you have a return requested, they will no longer tell you if the it's a " misrepresented return/not as described" or simply a sizing or "changed my mind" return. Apparently many sellers were going back to buyers and getting upset if they said the item was "misrepresented" so now we can not find out the reason for returns! We just have to wait



based on my recent experience they do let you know if the item is returned cause it's misrepresented, but they don't send any reminders if the item just doesn't fit or smth like that. I've had returns for both reasons recently. First time I had a letter from them (bag's measurements were inaccurate - my fault), and second (shoes didn't fit, and my buyer messaged me about it herself) - I didn't, and in several days my funds were just released.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Weird. I heard they don't contact you if it's a "change of mind". So if you do get an email, it's easy to rule out that it was misrepresentation or authenticity issue. Right?



Exactly!


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> Although (as you've said), a lot of fakes are said to be "made in the same factory" as authentic items. (Usually it's the Chinese counterfeit-selling sites that say it.)
> 
> But in this case, the dress in the listing you refer to IS made in the same factory as Herve Leger.
> 
> The dress in the listing is RN 80734.
> BCBG Max Azria is RN 80734.
> Herve Leger's RN # is 80734.
> 
> Are you aware that BCBG makes HL?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...070186?hash=item464b5c982a:g:yP0AAOSwy4hUTAyq
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-H...965281?hash=item2eeba528e1:g:JQEAAOSwstxVUUB1
> 
> These HL items all have the same RN number, meaning they're made by the same company:
> http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_fro...Xrn+80734+leger.TRS1&_odkw=rn+80734&_osacat=0
> 
> So the seller isn't lying.



and also about the code RN 80734
what would stop factories that make counterfeit use some real numbers / codes as they do with the bags? Just the fact that the dress has it's code doesn't prove that it was made at the same factory or belongs to a real thing.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I noticed that on the alert I got from the app that they say "Today Only" for the coupon. bummmer!!!!!!


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I noticed that on the alert I got from the app that they say "Today Only" for the coupon. bummmer!!!!!!


It's always so annoying when they do this last minute ending


----------



## EGBDF

Now I see on the main page that it ends tonight, at 11:59 PDT


----------



## KDB

I have been selling on tradesy for the past year just to sell designer shoes and bags I no longer use.  Al items are from my closet. 
My items sell slowly and that is ok for me. 
This past month I have sold so many items. So it motivated me to list a lot more items. 
Now that I have 20 items listed, I have not sold anything. Even with this coupon, nothing. 
How are your sales? 
Do you find you sell more with coupons?
I guess the saying "a pot watched over never boils" is true lol!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

KDB said:


> I have been selling on tradesy for the past year just to sell designer shoes and bags I no longer use.  Al items are from my closet.
> My items sell slowly and that is ok for me.
> This past month I have sold so many items. So it motivated me to list a lot more items.
> Now that I have 20 items listed, I have not sold anything. Even with this coupon, nothing.
> How are your sales?
> Do you find you sell more with coupons?
> I guess the saying "a pot watched over never boils" is true lol!



I just sold 3 things in one day. I'm not sure if it's from the sale, though. I keep getting soooo many likes on one of my bags, but not sure if that means anything either. It has been reserved 5 times that I noticed, but no one has bought it yet. I watch my closet like a hawk sometimes. haha. Maybe I should stop. 

I do notice that once one thing sells, another one always follows. They always come in two for me. I don't have a lot listed either, under 30 items.


----------



## bernz84

KDB said:


> I have been selling on tradesy for the past year just to sell designer shoes and bags I no longer use.  Al items are from my closet.
> My items sell slowly and that is ok for me.
> This past month I have sold so many items. So it motivated me to list a lot more items.
> Now that I have 20 items listed, I have not sold anything. Even with this coupon, nothing.
> How are your sales?
> Do you find you sell more with coupons?
> I guess the saying "a pot watched over never boils" is true lol!



Don't worry. It took me 6 months to sell one of my items. Some things just sit for a while.


----------



## KDB

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I just sold 3 things in one day. I'm not sure if it's from the sale, though. I keep getting soooo many likes on one of my bags, but not sure if that means anything either. It has been reserved 5 times that I noticed, but no one has bought it yet. I watch my closet like a hawk sometimes. haha. Maybe I should stop.
> 
> I do notice that once one thing sells, another one always follows. They always come in two for me. I don't have a lot listed either, under 30 items.



Yes! My sales always come in multiples. It is so odd. Nothing will sell for a long time then all of a sudden a few come in. Over Labor Day weekend I sold 4 items for a value of $2000...since then nothing!  Prior to that I would just list and forget about it. Now I'm just waiting for more sales!


----------



## KDB

bernz84 said:


> Don't worry. It took me 6 months to sell one of my items. Some things just sit for a while.



It is so interesting how items will sit for months and then sell all of a sudden. That has happened to me multiple times. I find it so odd!


----------



## bernz84

KDB said:


> It is so interesting how items will sit for months and then sell all of a sudden. That has happened to me multiple times. I find it so odd!


Yep!!! 

And I was about to give up on it, too. I tried poshmark, consignments, even Craigslist. No bites at all, and it was dirt cheap! Then all of a sudden it sold and made me so relieved!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I had over 100 hearts on the bag.  I could have sold the bag much earlier, but that is another story to itself.  Yes, I learned to not watch my listing on my last sale, avoid watching what others sold for, and not to fluctuate the price (makes people watch, than buy).  I realized I was working too hard to sell my bag. A low baller on Tradesy helped me see the light , and my father's opinions about how to sell.  I decided to rely on my great pictures and concise description to sell it.  Before I changed my approach to selling, I got a quote from Fashionphile, but I knew I could easily do better on my own.  I can't believe for a day or two I even tried Craigslist.


----------



## KDB

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I had over 100 hearts on the bag. Yes, I learned to not watch my listing on my last sale, avoid watching what others sold for, and not to fluctuate the price.



100 hearts! Omg that's a lot!! Great advice...thanks


----------



## aga5

I had no activity and now had 4 sales in the past couple of weeks, couple of the items were listed for months.


----------



## EGBDF

I was wondering how the rest of you classify your items when listing things that are New without tags. I find it to be a dilemma because I have some clothing items that don't come with tags, I have some items that have a tag but it's not attached, some where the tag is removed at the boutique, etc. SO they don't fit the description of NWT, but then I put them in "Like new" which states it may have been worn, and put in the description that's it's new. 
Opinions?


----------



## KristinaMarie

Hi everyone! I just sold my first item on Tradesy and I'm so excited!!! I normally sell on Poshmark and end up being low balled and just taking whatever people offer but this time I was selling a Chanel item that was brand new but it was caviar and I ended up not liking it and since I bought it in Europe I wasn't able to return it and I really wanted to break even so I tried Tradesy and it took about a month to sell but it finally sold yesterday! I shipped it out today hopefully everything goes well and I'll get paid soon!


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> I was wondering how the rest of you classify your items when listing things that are New without tags. I find it to be a dilemma because I have some clothing items that don't come with tags, I have some items that have a tag but it's not attached, some where the tag is removed at the boutique, etc. SO they don't fit the description of NWT, but then I put them in "Like new" which states it may have been worn, and put in the description that's it's new.
> Opinions?



If the item was never worn and doesn't have any signs of use, I classify it as NWT even if I don't have tags / full package. But I mention about it in item's description. Not sure Tradesy would agree with it, but I didn't have any problems with it for almost 2 years.


----------



## PikaboICU

EGBDF said:


> I was wondering how the rest of you classify your items when listing things that are New without tags. I find it to be a dilemma because I have some clothing items that don't come with tags, I have some items that have a tag but it's not attached, some where the tag is removed at the boutique, etc. SO they don't fit the description of NWT, but then I put them in "Like new" which states it may have been worn, and put in the description that's it's new.
> Opinions?



I think the best method is to be honest.
If it's never been used/worn/washed etc.. and you have the tags (even removed) it's new with tags.
If you don't have the tags, it's _new without tags_ & you can add "NEW" with a snip about why there is no tags, to the description.
If they don't have the new without tags choice, I would choose "new with tags" and explain that the item is new yet doesn't have tags. 
New is NEW.. 

The big No-No arises when a person opts for "new with tags or without" and goes on to say "worn once blah blah"  That's NOT new.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I was wondering how the rest of you classify your items when listing things that are New without tags. I find it to be a dilemma because I have some clothing items that don't come with tags, I have some items that have a tag but it's not attached, some where the tag is removed at the boutique, etc. SO they don't fit the description of NWT, but then I put them in "Like new" which states it may have been worn, and put in the description that's it's new.
> Opinions?


If an item is new, unused and includes the original manufacturer tags, whether attached or not, I describe as NWT. I agree that an unused item shouldn't have an implication that it might show signs of use.


----------



## fashion_victim9

PikaboICU said:


> I think the best method is to be honest.
> If it's never been used/worn/washed etc.. and you have the tags (even removed) it's new with tags.
> If you don't have the tags, it's _new without tags_ & you can add "NEW" with a snip about why there is no tags, to the description.
> If they don't have the new without tags choice, I would choose "new with tags" and explain that the item is new yet doesn't have tags.
> New is NEW..
> 
> The big No-No arises when a person opts for "new with tags or without" and goes on to say "worn once blah blah"  That's NOT new.



they should add "new without tags" to item's specific I think. Maybe they will once, I hope so.


----------



## fashion_victim9

how do you think, is it polite when someone keeps calling you just "seller", even if you wrote your name in prev message? Without "hi", without any entrance. English is not my native, but it seems to me very disrespectful. Like I am something inanimate or her slave


----------



## bernz84

Shipped out my bag! But I am nervous. The person who bought it says it's her first LV and while I'm happy to give this to her, I'm worried she might get some people to think it's fake because it's a special order, one of a kind bag. She seems nice, but I'm crossing my fingers she doesn't try to pull the "fake" card on me.



fashion_victim9 said:


> how do you think, is it polite when someone keeps calling you just "seller", even if you wrote your name in prev message? Without "hi", without any entrance. English is not my native, but it seems to me very disrespectful. Like I am something inanimate or her slave



Does that person write in seemingly fluent English (I'm assuming they are communicating in English)? It might be a language barrier, if otherwise. Personally, I would never call someone "seller" as that just sounds awkward.

I try to be personable in my dealings, but I understand that some buyers/sellers aren't. It is a business transaction after all.


----------



## fashion_victim9

bernz84 said:


> Shipped out my bag! But I am nervous. The person who bought it says it's her first LV and while I'm happy to give this to her, I'm worried she might get some people to think it's fake because it's a special order, one of a kind bag. She seems nice, but I'm crossing my fingers she doesn't try to pull the "fake" card on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that person write in seemingly fluent English? It might be a language barrier, if otherwise. Personally, I would never call someone "seller" as that just sounds awkward.
> 
> I try to be personable in my dealings, but I understand that some buyers/sellers aren't. It is a business transaction after all.



she wasn't too communicative, mostly asked questions, but I think it's not a language barrier, it's an attitude. Cause I checked her feedbacks left to other people, there are only 5 of them during years, and ALL are negs. It's not on Tradesy, but I wish Tradesy had this option too - to leave feedbacks


----------



## bernz84

fashion_victim9 said:


> she wasn't too communicative, mostly asked questions, but I think it's not a language barrier, it's an attitude. Cause I checked her feedbacks left to other people, there are only 5 of them during years, and ALL are negs. It's not on Tradesy, but I wish Tradesy had this option too - to leave feedbacks



 Ah, I see. Maybe she is just crabby and picky!  And I agree, I wish Tradesy allowed feedback, it would make transactions a lot easier for all of us!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

aga5 said:


> I had no activity and now had 4 sales in the past couple of weeks, couple of the items were listed for months.


Congrats on your sale!  I think it is the right time for many people to buy fashionable items.


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> I was wondering how the rest of you classify your items when listing things that are New without tags. I find it to be a dilemma because I have some clothing items that don't come with tags, I have some items that have a tag but it's not attached, some where the tag is removed at the boutique, etc. SO they don't fit the description of NWT, but then I put them in "Like new" which states it may have been worn, and put in the description that's it's new.
> Opinions?



I do exactly what you have described, but I also put "NEW" in the title of the listing. I suppose you could select NWT and write in your description why there are no tags attached, but I tend to err on the side of listing items "worse" than they are if there is any question (sorry, don't know how to phrase it exactly). I would rather get a little less money for the item than have to deal with the stress of an unhappy buyer.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I do exactly what you have described, but I also put "NEW" in the title of the listing. I suppose you could select NWT and write in your description why there are no tags attached, but I tend to err on the side of listing items "worse" than they are if there is any question (sorry, don't know how to phrase it exactly). I would rather get a little less money for the item than have to deal with the stress of an unhappy buyer.



It does make sense, but I always think that if someone wants to buy a new pair of shoes for example, they will choose only NWT in search, and they will never see my NEW items that just don't have tags.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> It does make sense, but I always think that if someone wants to buy a new pair of shoes for example, they will choose only NWT in search, and they will never see my NEW items that just don't have tags.



Someone else had a suggestion to select NWT and explain in the listing why it was new and never worn but the tags were removed, and that seems appropriate as well as long as you are clear that the tags are not attached (as someone might want the tag to be attached if it is meant as a gift?).


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Someone else had a suggestion to select NWT and explain in the listing why it was new and never worn but the tags were removed, and that seems appropriate as well as long as you are clear that the tags are not attached (as someone might want the tag to be attached if it is meant as a gift?).



someone else was me


----------



## emio97

has anyone ever bought anything on tradesy.com from the seller "Diana's closet"? 
All her prices are very cheap and that concerns me a bit.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> someone else was me



Hehe well then I like your idea!


----------



## nicole0612

emio97 said:


> has anyone ever bought anything on tradesy.com from the seller "Diana's closet"?
> All her prices are very cheap and that concerns me a bit.



Seems to be a business given the number sold 200+ of fairly high-end items (and many similar items). Unfortunately, I don't know many of her brands to give an overall opinion, but the Chanel boys and Valentino rockstuds do not seem to be underpriced at all.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Seems to be a business given the number sold 200+ of fairly high-end items (and many similar items). Unfortunately, I don't know many of her brands to give an overall opinion, but the Chanel boys and Valentino rockstuds do not seem to be underpriced at all.



true My prices for Rockstuds are cheaper
seems like that was product placement lol


----------



## jmc3007

emio97 said:


> has anyone ever bought anything on tradesy.com from the seller "Diana's closet"?
> All her prices are very cheap and that concerns me a bit.


You could always pay more at dept stores if that makes you feel safer.  Tradesy has a refund policy that's worth reading and following in case things don't work out.


----------



## Arlene619

Hi everyone, I've never bought or sold on tradesy before.. but I want to let go of some of my bags, could you tell me how much of a percentage does tradesy take out of my sale? Do I determine shipping costs? Do the transactions go through paypal? Thanks so much.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Arlene619 said:


> Hi everyone, I've never bought or sold on tradesy before.. but I want to let go of some of my bags, could you tell me how much of a percentage does tradesy take out of my sale? Do I determine shipping costs? Do the transactions go through paypal? Thanks so much.



Hi! I think you can find most of the answer here https://www.tradesy.com/sell-landing/

As for shipping costs - you can choose the most comfortable option while creating your listing.

Tradesy shipping kit, costs $30 for premium box or $14.5 for polybag (Get Tradesy branded packaging and a prepaid USPS shipping label 2-3 days after your item sells)
Tradesy pre-paid label, costs $8.5 (Get a printable prepaid USPS shipping label instantly after you confirm your sale. Use your own packaging materials)
Or you can choose your own shipping method if it's more convenient for you (Use your own packaging, tracking number, and shipping label).
Most of us here use Tradesy labels, they cost $8.5 for any item, whether it's a pair of shoes or a luggage if the item costs $500+, then signature confirmation is included automatically. They also insure all of your packages if they are lost or damaged, and they take care of everything in case if it happens.


----------



## Arlene619

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hi! I think you can find most of the answer here[emoji2] https://www.tradesy.com/sell-landing/
> 
> As for shipping costs - you can choose the most comfortable option while creating your listing.
> 
> Tradesy shipping kit, costs $30 for premium box or $14.5 for polybag (Get Tradesy branded packaging and a prepaid USPS shipping label 2-3 days after your item sells)
> Tradesy pre-paid label, costs $8.5 (Get a printable prepaid USPS shipping label instantly after you confirm your sale. Use your own packaging materials)
> Or you can choose your own shipping method if it's more convenient for you (Use your own packaging, tracking number, and shipping label).
> Most of us here use Tradesy labels, they cost $8.5 for any item, whether it's a pair of shoes or a luggage[emoji2] if the item costs $500+, then signature confirmation is included automatically. They also insure all of your packages if they are lost or damaged, and they take care of everything in case if it happens.


Thank you, that's very helpful! Now I need to get started.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> true My prices for Rockstuds are cheaper
> seems like that was product placement lol



Mine too! [emoji6]


----------



## NANI1972

Just venting.... it's so frustrating when a buyer  makes  a return request just HOURS before the funds will be released! [emoji35]


----------



## bernz84

NANI1972 said:


> Just venting.... it's so frustrating when a buyer  makes  a return request just HOURS before the funds will be released! [emoji35]



Ugh, that's horrible, I'm sorry.  That's actually one of my biggest fears on Tradesy, but so far my buyers have been nice... *knock on wood*

I'm just curious, how did you know when your funds get released? I thought Tradesy changed their policy where sellers would have to wait 21 days? Dumb question, I realize.


----------



## NANI1972

bernz84 said:


> Ugh, that's horrible, I'm sorry.  That's actually one of my biggest fears on Tradesy, but so far my buyers have been nice... *knock on wood*
> 
> I'm just curious, how did you know when your funds get released? I thought Tradesy changed their policy where sellers would have to wait 21 days? Dumb question, I realize.



Yes super frustrating when it's a $1600 sale.

You can tell by looking at your "manage payouts" and it will show you the date and time it will be released. It's four days for verified sellers.


----------



## bernz84

NANI1972 said:


> Yes super frustrating when it's a $1600 sale.
> 
> You can tell by looking at your "manage payouts" and it will show you the date and time it will be released. It's four days for verified sellers.



I can't believe some people. I'm really sorry about that. When will buyers realize that we aren't stores!

Ah, ok, got it. I need to get on it and verify my identity!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

NANI1972 said:


> Just venting.... it's so frustrating when a buyer  makes  a return request just HOURS before the funds will be released! [emoji35]



Yuck. That happened to me once, where I just withdrew my funds and since it was still in the 4 day period, they revoked it when she requested a return an hour before the day was over.

I had to wait another 2 weeks because she took forever to ship to Tradesy. 

I did get my money eventually, but still. I hated every second of it.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Just venting.... it's so frustrating when a buyer  makes  a return request just HOURS before the funds will be released! [emoji35]


very frustrating. I hope Tradesy will release your funds fast upon receiving it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

EGBDF said:


> I was wondering how the rest of you classify your items when listing things that are New without tags. I find it to be a dilemma because I have some clothing items that don't come with tags, I have some items that have a tag but it's not attached, some where the tag is removed at the boutique, etc. SO they don't fit the description of NWT, but then I put them in "Like new" which states it may have been worn, and put in the description that's it's new.
> Opinions?



I checked with Tradesy on this before. Twice actually. Both CS told me that as long as the item was never used then it's considered new.


----------



## GemsBerry

I just came across this listing that obviously shows image from dept store as main pic, but the bag in possession shows huge discoloration (almost white rubbed off areas all over) and yet seller has guts to claim it's "like new"? some ppl...


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> I just came across this listing that obviously shows image from dept store as main pic, but the bag in possession shows huge discoloration (almost white rubbed off areas all over) and yet seller has guts to claim it's "like new"? some ppl...






	

		
			
		

		
	
 oh like this one? Omg it infuriates me!! I just report them.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3471247
> View attachment 3471248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh like this one? Omg it infuriates me!! I just report them.


Oh my, that's one of the most beaten up LVs I've seen.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3471247
> View attachment 3471248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh like this one? Omg it infuriates me!! I just report them.



That's "like new"??? [emoji35]


----------



## SweetDaisy05

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yuck. That happened to me once, where I just withdrew my funds and since it was still in the 4 day period, they revoked it when she requested a return an hour before the day was over.
> 
> I had to wait another 2 weeks because she took forever to ship to Tradesy.
> 
> I did get my money eventually, but still. I hated every second of it.


It is an aspect of selling that is not fun.  That's why I can't do EBay's six months waiting period on expensive items.  I got one cancellation on Tradesy before shipping, thank God.  The rest of my sales' transactions were smooth sailing.  I hate waiting those four days.  I feel like I am sweating it out those four days hoping the buyer likes the bag.  I don't celebrate the sale until those four days are up.  I learned not to celebrate early with my first cancellation because the buyer purchased the wrong color.  Looking back, I am happy with the cancellation now because I resold it for more money. Cancellations are not fun, but it might be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3471247
> View attachment 3471248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh like this one? Omg it infuriates me!! I just report them.


Ha, ha! The seller is asking for trouble. He seems delusional and the price.  If it sells for that price, then I would probably laugh harder.  Good luck to the seller on this sale!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> Oh my, that's one of the most beaten up LVs I've seen.


The bag looks vintage and well used to me.  I think it still has some life in it.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> I just came across this listing that obviously shows image from dept store as main pic, but the bag in possession shows huge discoloration (almost white rubbed off areas all over) and yet seller has guts to claim it's "like new"? some ppl...


I have saw that a lot lately and even Tradesy did it.


----------



## jmc3007

I wasn't aware about eBay 6 month window, bummer! I haven't sold there in 10 years by now.  Back then when I did a closet purge all my items sold quickly and without any hassle.  My how times have changed .

From my perspective I find returns relating to authenticity is easier to deal with as I clearly steer clear of the LVs and Chanels of the super fake world. Since I know and can readily verify authenticity of my products there's not much gueswork involved.  I always use the max 12 pics, but for slightly used items I do get paranoid that maybe I missed something, or that buyers take my description for condition as the end all and be all which it's never meant to be as I couldn't possibly capture every single flaw.

Overall I find Tradesy has been very fair with my returns, I can only remember 2 items being returned to me in 18 months while the rest ended up in their closets and all been sold since as well.  I give myself a little pat on the back that ppl change their mind but my items are appealing enough for the next buyers.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi All - Has any of you did the 'verify your ID' thing in order to get your funds earlier?  This step calls for a lot of your personal information ranging from account number to your social security ID …


----------



## alwayscoffee89

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi All - Has any of you did the 'verify your ID' thing in order to get your funds earlier?  This step calls for a lot of your personal information ranging from account number to your social security ID …


I have. They are a business, I trust them and I have had no issues. I like my money early


----------



## alwayscoffee89

So, I just had a weird thing happened. I bought two YSL bags from a seller and then a few hours later I got a notice that one was "cancelled," but the other one wasn't. So, I go to message the seller and their profile is gone!! I can't pull them up anymore. I go to my purchases and it says one is cancelled and the other one is just waiting for their confirmation.

I contacted Tradesy, but in the meantime, what the heck happened? What happened to their closet? They had 8 YSL bags that had all just been recently listed and sold because they were priced pretty decent, but not too cheap. They were real from what I could tell from the pictures, the pictures showed the serial numbers and everything. 

I'm confused.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So, I just had a weird thing happened. I bought two YSL bags from a seller and then a few hours later I got a notice that one was "cancelled," but the other one wasn't. So, I go to message the seller and their profile is gone!! I can't pull them up anymore. I go to my purchases and it says one is cancelled and the other one is just waiting for their confirmation.
> 
> I contacted Tradesy, but in the meantime, what the heck happened? What happened to their closet? They had 8 YSL bags that had all just been recently listed and sold because they were priced pretty decent, but not too cheap. They were real from what I could tell from the pictures, the pictures showed the serial numbers and everything.
> 
> I'm confused.


Most likely Tradesy shut down this seller's account. has she sold something else before you placed the order? previous buyer might have problem with them or Tradesy intercepted if they saw suspicious activity like too many orders were cancelled. I'd steer clear.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Most likely Tradesy shut down this seller's account. has she sold something else before you placed the order? previous buyer might have problem with them or Tradesy intercepted if they saw suspicious activity like too many orders were cancelled. I'd steer clear.



Surprisingly, Tradesy responded to my email within an hour and refunded me my money. That was cool.
She had sold a few YSL purses before me, but they were all fairly new listings because I saw them in the "recently listed" portion of Tradesy. But I'm glad Tradesy looks out for us in this kind of suspicious activity. And I'm glad I got my money back in both purchases! I was just curious what happened, never seen that.


----------



## nicole0612

I just purchased two items on Tradesy on Friday, one was delivered yesterday, so I just checked the status of the other one since it had been shipped but it has not arrived yet. It turns out that it was shipped from Canada! That's fine, but I didn't see anywhere on the listing or on the seller's profile page that they were an international seller. Maybe that is because I am on the app? Is it more obviously shown on the desktop version of the site?


----------



## PikaboICU

Holy Super Speed Batman!!!!  

Bought a bracelet on Tradesy on the 9th..
Used AFFIRM (which I love btw)
Seller still had not shipped Friday so Tradesy sent an email offer to cancel..
I really wanted that bracelet so I waited and waited... Still nothing.. 11 Days later.. 

So I finally gave up replied to their email that sadly, I needed to cancel as at this point, I don't have any faith in that seller at all.
POW! In less than 10 mins they cancelled, refunded & Affirm sent an email confirming a refund..

It made my head spin! 
I tell you Tradesy has improved so much! I'm really, really impressed. I have a bunch of Balenciaga items to sell and that's where I'm going to list 'em.
*A++ for Tradesy!! *


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Surprisingly, Tradesy responded to my email within an hour and refunded me my money. That was cool.
> She had sold a few YSL purses before me, but they were all fairly new listings because I saw them in the "recently listed" portion of Tradesy. But I'm glad Tradesy looks out for us in this kind of suspicious activity. And I'm glad I got my money back in both purchases! I was just curious what happened, never seen that.





PikaboICU said:


> Holy Super Speed Batman!!!!
> 
> Bought a bracelet on Tradesy on the 9th..
> Used AFFIRM (which I love btw)
> Seller still had not shipped Friday so Tradesy sent an email offer to cancel..
> I really wanted that bracelet so I waited and waited... Still nothing.. 11 Days later..
> 
> So I finally gave up replied to their email that sadly, I needed to cancel as at this point, I don't have any faith in that seller at all.
> POW! In less than 10 mins they cancelled, refunded & Affirm sent an email confirming a refund..
> 
> It made my head spin!
> I tell you Tradesy has improved so much! I'm really, really impressed. I have a bunch of Balenciaga items to sell and that's where I'm going to list 'em.
> *A++ for Tradesy!! *



Wow,speedy refunds. customer protection


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

PikaboICU said:


> Holy Super Speed Batman!!!!
> 
> Bought a bracelet on Tradesy on the 9th..
> Used AFFIRM (which I love btw)
> Seller still had not shipped Friday so Tradesy sent an email offer to cancel..
> I really wanted that bracelet so I waited and waited... Still nothing.. 11 Days later..
> 
> So I finally gave up replied to their email that sadly, I needed to cancel as at this point, I don't have any faith in that seller at all.
> POW! In less than 10 mins they cancelled, refunded & Affirm sent an email confirming a refund..
> 
> It made my head spin!
> I tell you Tradesy has improved so much! I'm really, really impressed. I have a bunch of Balenciaga items to sell and that's where I'm going to list 'em.
> *A++ for Tradesy!! *



Question - when you use affirm doesn't your credit get "dinged" every time you make a purchase using their service?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Has anyone noticed its been VERY quiet. I sold a two pairs of shoes during the coupon sale... My handbags remained untouched


----------



## KDB

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has anyone noticed its been VERY quiet. I sold a two pairs of shoes during the coupon sale... My handbags remained untouched



Soooo quiet! I sold so many items in August! It motivated me to clean out my closet and list so many more items. Then nothing this whole month...it's driving me crazy!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has anyone noticed its been VERY quiet. I sold a two pairs of shoes during the coupon sale... My handbags remained untouched



I've sold 6 things in the last week. The best it's been in awhile!!  for me, at least. It has it's moments for sure and I'm hoping the Christmas season gives me lots of buyers! [emoji38]


----------



## PikaboICU

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Question - when you use affirm doesn't your credit get "dinged" every time you make a purchase using their service?



Well it didn't..
They actually only recently started reporting..
I've used them many times over the last couple years and there was never an inquiry nor did they report but they changed their UA and are reporting now.
I don't know if they do a credit check- as it never appeared on my report- I have a history with them so I don't think they would do a check now-
I guess my answer is I don't know LOL sorry..


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has anyone noticed its been VERY quiet. I sold a two pairs of shoes during the coupon sale... My handbags remained untouched





KDB said:


> Soooo quiet! I sold so many items in August! It motivated me to clean out my closet and list so many more items. Then nothing this whole month...it's driving me crazy!


Yes, super quiet. Back to school and Summer vacations took a toll on budgets.
BUT lowballers never sleep, I keep getting offers for 50% off.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, super quiet. Back to school and Summer vacations took a toll on budgets.
> BUT lowballers never sleep, I keep getting offers for 50% off.



Lolz yup!! lowballers never sleep for sure


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I bought a Neverfull MM DE Tote and just received it today. The girl I bought it from wrote in description, "This bag has NEVER touched the floor. Shows very little signs of wear and is in amazing condition! Includes dust bag and original receipt. Bag was purchased at a store in Dallas." and she listed it as "Gently Used" and didn't describe any wear. 

Upon checking out the bag, I noticed signs of wear: Scuffing on piping corners and the bag feels stretched so kind used for being bought in 2013. Also the top part, where the leather is around the bag, is scuffed and wrinkled. Inside is okay, mainly clean, but a little used. Very little fabric fraying on stitching throughout.

Does this quality as a bag that can be returned for full refund? She put gently used, but didn't describe the wear?


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I bought a Neverfull MM DE Tote and just received it today. The girl I bought it from wrote in description, "This bag has NEVER touched the floor. Shows very little signs of wear and is in amazing condition! Includes dust bag and original receipt. Bag was purchased at a store in Dallas." and she listed it as "Gently Used" and didn't describe any wear.
> 
> Upon checking out the bag, I noticed signs of wear: Scuffing on piping corners and the bag feels stretched so kind used for being bought in 2013. Also the top part, where the leather is around the bag, is scuffed and wrinkled. Inside is okay, mainly clean, but a little used. Very little fabric fraying on stitching throughout.
> 
> Does this quality as a bag that can be returned for full refund? She put gently used, but didn't describe the wear?


Can you see signs of wear at the pics? even if she didn't mention minor wear but it's still shown at the pics(upon closer inspection) Tradesy may stick with as described.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Can you see signs of wear at the pics? even if she didn't mention minor wear but it's still shown at the pics(upon closer inspection) Tradesy may stick with as described.



No, the pictures looked awesome! That's why I bought it.


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I bought a Neverfull MM DE Tote and just received it today. The girl I bought it from wrote in description, "This bag has NEVER touched the floor. Shows very little signs of wear and is in amazing condition! Includes dust bag and original receipt. Bag was purchased at a store in Dallas." and she listed it as "Gently Used" and didn't describe any wear.
> 
> Upon checking out the bag, I noticed signs of wear: Scuffing on piping corners and the bag feels stretched so kind used for being bought in 2013. Also the top part, where the leather is around the bag, is scuffed and wrinkled. Inside is okay, mainly clean, but a little used. Very little fabric fraying on stitching throughout.
> 
> Does this quality as a bag that can be returned for full refund? She put gently used, but didn't describe the wear?



I would think so if the pics didn't represent what you actually got...


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Do you think it's smart to buy from closets that have a lot of NWT items? How are they getting them?


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Do you think it's smart to buy from closets that have a lot of NWT items? How are they getting them?


I think it's about price and brands. for example ****** has new authentic bags for about 30% off, she has a great reputation over the years. but she sells only few brands - Balenciaga, Chloe, Givenchy. If someone similar appears on Tradesy I'd consider it (of course you need to have a close look at pics, ask Qs, look at # of sales etc).
But if the seller offers tons of LV Neverfull for a great price I'd be very skeptical bec they don't sell "to friends", don't do sales or whatever excuses they use for selling fakes.


----------



## NANI1972

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Do you think it's smart to buy from closets that have a lot of NWT items? How are they getting them?



Yes, unless it's multiples of the same items I might be suspicious, but if I really wanted the item I'd have it authenticated. They can easily buy them form outlets, department store sales, etc..


----------



## HandbagDiva354

NANI1972 said:


> Yes, unless it's multiples of the same items I might be suspicious, but if I really wanted the item I'd have it authenticated. They can easily buy them form outlets, department store sales, etc..



I agree. I am a compulsive shopper and if I find a good sale I'm even worse. I have sold many NWT items on TRADESY because it was an impulse buy and it was never used. I have a brand new leather Coach bag and a leather MK bag that are beautiful but not my style ( the MK bag is very heavy) so they sat in my closet for 8 months still with tags. 
Sometimes people are just cleaning out their closet.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I agree. I am a compulsive shopper and if I find a good sale I'm even worse. I have sold many NWT items on TRADESY because it was an impulse buy and it was never used. I have a brand new leather Coach bag and a leather MK bag that are beautiful but not my style ( the MK bag is very heavy) so they sat in my closet for 8 months still with tags.
> Sometimes people are just cleaning out their closet.



Yea, I can see how you might have a few, but over 50 brand new bags? Are these outlets selling their stuff?


----------



## NANI1972

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea, I can see how you might have a few, but over 50 brand new bags? Are these outlets selling their stuff?



They could simply be a large reseller. Again buying bags at a discount and re-selling them.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea, I can see how you might have a few, but over 50 brand new bags? Are these outlets selling their stuff?



I don't have 50...lol

There are a few sellers on eBay that have been selling for years brand new Gucci etc. They have hundreds of listings constantly and thousands of sales. I've always wondered how they got so many.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I don't have 50...lol
> 
> There are a few sellers on eBay that have been selling for years brand new Gucci etc. They have hundreds of listings constantly and thousands of sales. I've always wondered how they got so many.



I've wondered the same thing! After that one girl who got caught and sent to jail for buying authentic purses and returning them with fakes and selling the authentic ones for profit, I'm a bit more weary!!


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've wondered the same thing! After that one girl who got caught and sent to jail for buying authentic purses and returning them with fakes and selling the authentic ones for profit, I'm a bit more weary!!



Although some outlets set limits to the number and types of items customers/resellers can buy in quantity, some buyers have connections, some have friends and family help them shop and others just love to shop for deals and resell for a profit. 

Although there will always be shoplifters, tag switchers, dishonest retail customers (like Loukpeach) and sellers of fakes (knowingly or not), not every seller with multiple items is dishonest.


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I agree. I am a compulsive shopper and if I find a good sale I'm even worse. I have sold many NWT items on TRADESY because it was an impulse buy and it was never used. I have a brand new leather Coach bag and a leather MK bag that are beautiful but not my style ( the MK bag is very heavy) so they sat in my closet for 8 months still with tags.
> Sometimes people are just cleaning out their closet.


Haha, me too, I'm an impulse shopper and I simply can't know if the bag will work with my outfits and fit my lifestyle. I'm eager to try something new or collect the same bag in the best colors.
Then it turns out the bags are just sitting on the shelves and I realize I won't use them even if I like the design. It's hard to let them go though


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ok I guess I should already know this but..
Can you purchase an item on TRADESY using PayPal?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

BeenBurned said:


> Although some outlets set limits to the number and types of items customers/resellers can buy in quantity, some buyers have connections, some have friends and family help them shop and others just love to shop for deals and resell for a profit.
> 
> Although there will always be shoplifters, tag switchers, dishonest retail customers (like Loukpeach) and sellers of fakes (knowingly or not), not every seller with multiple items is dishonest.



Yup
I typically visit my local nordstrom rack at least once a week and I always see the same lady there with tons of bag in her cart (At least 10).  not sure that she buys them all but i go on different days right after work so it's typically the same time and shes literally always there buying in bulk. I figure if she buys at least 15 bags a week thats 60 bags a month... She must be reselling and i'm sure there must be others doing the same thing!


----------



## PikaboICU

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Ok I guess I should already know this but..
> Can you purchase an item on TRADESY using PayPal?



Yes absolutely..


----------



## ThisVNchick

Can someone tell me how you guys search for items? 

I've never bought on Tradesy (just sell from my personal collection) so today I go on to search for an older style Chanel flap that I want. I typed in "Chanel pink bag" and the page loads a bunch of pink Chanel bags. Now I'm only interested in seeing the newly listed ones (the older listings are all really overpriced or the bag is badly abused). So I filter the search by newly listed and the items that pop up aren't even Chanel?!? Wtfffff How do you gals navigate the search option?


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> Can someone tell me how you guys search for items?
> 
> I've never bought on Tradesy (just sell from my personal collection) so today I go on to search for an older style Chanel flap that I want. I typed in "Chanel pink bag" and the page loads a bunch of pink Chanel bags. Now I'm only interested in seeing the newly listed ones (the older listings are all really overpriced or the bag is badly abused). So I filter the search by newly listed and the items that pop up aren't even Chanel?!? Wtfffff How do you gals navigate the search option?


I would select Chanel first as brand, then Bags, then Pink, then sort to recent listings.  To maximize the search results, I usually don't drill down to shoulder or crossbody since you never know what sellers themselves categorize the item as such.

Tradesy search function has been improved substantially in the past several months but ppl still kinda need to know how to optimize the results. Their search query isn't great win free wording searching like Chanel pink bag.  Best to use their filters to narrow down the results.


----------



## piosavsfan

Finally made my first purchase on Tradesy with a coupon and it went really well. I've been discouraged by my SNAD Poshmark purchases so it was nice to finally get something that was actually NWT as listed.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

piosavsfan said:


> Finally made my first purchase on Tradesy with a coupon and it went really well. I've been discouraged by my SNAD Poshmark purchases so it was nice to finally get something that was actually NWT as listed.



[emoji33] coupon!! What coupon did you use? Im about to purchase a dress and would love a coupon... lol


----------



## piosavsfan

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> [emoji33] coupon!! What coupon did you use? Im about to purchase a dress and would love a coupon... lol


I used this one but don't know if it is still active.


----------



## GemsBerry

SweetDaisy05 said:


> For privacy reasons, I can't go into the story yet, but I will share latter.  I am grateful for Tradesy because I was able to flip my purses and redo my collection. I am basically done with selling now.  I actually feel burnt out, and I am happy with my long term or forever bags. Good luck with your adventure on selling your bags.  All of my sales on Tradesy have went well.  I have just learned how cutthroat sellers are to compete with  that sell similar bags.  I have also learned how sellers lie in their listening by them selling bags I have sold to them. I just know more about resale market than before I started which is a good thing. I only had one bad buyer that was on EBay.  My selling experience reiterated to me that many people are very nice; however, a lot of people do change when money is involved.


To follow up, did you get any resolution with this?


----------



## ThisVNchick

jmc3007 said:


> I would select Chanel first as brand, then Bags, then Pink, then sort to recent listings.  To maximize the search results, I usually don't drill down to shoulder or crossbody since you never know what sellers themselves categorize the item as such.
> 
> Tradesy search function has been improved substantially in the past several months but ppl still kinda need to know how to optimize the results. Their search query isn't great win free wording searching like Chanel pink bag.  Best to use their filters to narrow down the results.



Thanks! I did just that and it worked. I decided to not filter the color either, seems like a lot of sellers don't even categorize a color in their listings. 

And the search/stalking begin...


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> To follow up, did you get any resolution with this?


Nope!  I will call EBay today. I am giving EBay the time they need to take action.  EBay said they will do the right thing, but they said it takes time because they have a lot of cases.  I am diligent.  I will make sure EBay follows their rules for my case.


----------



## GemsBerry

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Nope!  I will call EBay today. I am giving EBay the time they need to take action.  EBay said they will do the right thing, but they said it takes time because they have a lot of cases.  I am diligent.  I will make sure EBay follows their rules for my case.


Did you mean Tradesy? good luck!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Seems like Tradesy has been updating their site a lot. Now, it has a new button, "request more info" and then it will display sellers name, # of followers and # of listings they have.

I really wish they would fix their app though. It doesn't show the tags of used items. It will just say _Note: this items has visible signs of use_. Where as the site has the tags marked "exterior scuffs/marks" "leather aging" etc. Most people don't list in detail the wear, unfortunately. I really rely on the tags and find myself using the app less because of that flaw.


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> *I really wish they would fix their app though. *It doesn't show the tags of used items. It will just say _Note: this items has visible signs of use_. Where as the site has the tags marked "exterior scuffs/marks" "leather aging" etc. Most people don't list in detail the wear, unfortunately. I really rely on the tags and find myself using the app less because of that flaw.



Ugh, I wish they would update their Android app! It only displays buying features. But for selling? Nothing. Not only can I NOT post items to sell (which sucks because I have a great camera on my phone and would rather upload from there), I can't even look up my seller's history or payouts.

Meanwhile on my iPad I have access to all the platforms.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Ugh, I wish they would update their Android app! It only displays buying features. But for selling? Nothing. Not only can I NOT post items to sell (which sucks because I have a great camera on my phone and would rather upload from there), I can't even look up my seller's history or payouts.
> 
> Meanwhile on my iPad I have access to all the platforms.



I think they could avoid a lot of returns if they updated this. It should be fully functional on all technology. It's 2016, everyone uses their phone more than they do a computer.


----------



## bernz84

Both my buyers didn't do return requests! I got paid out after my 4 days! Eeeee.... 

Now the wait for the funds to get transferred over to my bank.  Is it bad that I'm making inventory and looking for things in my closet to sell now? LOL.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

piosavsfan said:


> I used this one but don't know if it is still active.



Tradesy coupons are normally active for one day only...but they are sooo worth it!  I love Tradesy!


----------



## GemsBerry

AuthenticChanel said:


> Tradesy coupons are normally active for one day only...but they are sooo worth it!  I love Tradesy!


Also I mentioned Tradesy coupons are released on paycheck days 15th and 30th.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> Also I mentioned Tradesy coupons are released on paycheck days 15th and 30th.



That's a really interesting theory! ::goes back to check Tradesy emails::


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> Also I mentioned Tradesy coupons are released on paycheck days 15th and 30th.



It seems like this is very true! I never noticed the pattern. 

Also while going through my past Tradesy emails, I noticed that from the 9th-13th, they like to run those individual 10% off designer sales (LV, Chanel, Celine, CLs, etc...).


----------



## whateve

I'm really mad at Tradesy right now! I can't price my items at the prices I want. I'm listing a bag from a not well-known brand and it won't let me price it over $45! I have to up the retail price to way over retail in order to price it at the price I want. Some bags are actually worth more than retail. Doesn't Tradesy know that?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm really mad at Tradesy right now! I can't price my items at the prices I want. I'm listing a bag from a not well-known brand and it won't let me price it over $45! I have to up the retail price to way over retail in order to price it at the price I want. Some bags are actually worth more than retail. Doesn't Tradesy know that?


That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard!


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I'm really mad at Tradesy right now! I can't price my items at the prices I want. I'm listing a bag from a not well-known brand and it won't let me price it over $45! I have to up the retail price to way over retail in order to price it at the price I want. Some bags are actually worth more than retail. Doesn't Tradesy know that?



I completely agree with BB!!  That's insane!
Many, MANY things go up in value when they're no longer available on the retail market!
Who the heck is Tradesy to dictate your pricing!!??!!
I've never heard of such a thing with any other site- 



BeenBurned said:


> That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard!


AGREE!!


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> It seems like this is very true! I never noticed the pattern.
> 
> Also while going through my past Tradesy emails, I noticed that from the 9th-13th, they like to run those individual 10% off designer sales (LV, Chanel, Celine, CLs, etc...).


Yep, I mentioned other retailers like Yoox do it too. I noticed it when several times I placed the order at 1am on 30th then I get their email with promo next day and I had to call for price adjustment. In my understanding Tradesy doesn't do price adjustments, it's always wise to wait for their emails with codes.


----------



## speedygirl45

whateve said:


> I'm really mad at Tradesy right now! I can't price my items at the prices I want. I'm listing a bag from a not well-known brand and it won't let me price it over $45! I have to up the retail price to way over retail in order to price it at the price I want. Some bags are actually worth more than retail. Doesn't Tradesy know that?


Are you sure about this? I see an adjust price button that shows me the slider thing with price range suggestions but lets me type in anything I want


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> I'm really mad at Tradesy right now! I can't price my items at the prices I want. I'm listing a bag from a not well-known brand and it won't let me price it over $45! I have to up the retail price to way over retail in order to price it at the price I want. Some bags are actually worth more than retail. Doesn't Tradesy know that?



Are you on the app or browser? I know what you're talking about and it is super annoying (it has done that with me when I list LV). There is a way to adjust the price, but I think you need to go into the browser to adjust the price that you want.


----------



## jmc3007

bernz84 said:


> Are you on the app or browser? I know what you're talking about and it is super annoying (it has done that with me when I list LV). There is a way to adjust the price, but I think you need to go into the browser to adjust the price that you want.


There's also the option to not use suggested retail price and seller can input any price she wants. I usually do this with vintage items no longer in circulation hence difficult to know what the market price is.


----------



## bernz84

jmc3007 said:


> There's also the option to not use suggested retail price and seller can input any price she wants. I usually do this with vintage items no longer in circulation hence difficult to know what the market price is.



True, I forgot about that!  Thanks


----------



## PikaboICU

alwayscoffee89 said:


> You pulled that question from page 326 and your first post on TPF is to answer this question? Are you CocoSun herself?




Things that make ya go Hmmmm...


----------



## jmc3007

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Seems like Tradesy has been updating their site a lot. Now, it has a new button, "request more info" and then it will display sellers name, # of followers and # of listings they have.
> 
> I really wish they would fix their app though. It doesn't show the tags of used items. It will just say _Note: this items has visible signs of use_. Where as the site has the tags marked "exterior scuffs/marks" "leather aging" etc. Most people don't list in detail the wear, unfortunately. I really rely on the tags and find myself using the app less because of that flaw.


Tradesy have been very busy with little tweaks here and there.  you used to have to go to 2-3 different places to see when money would be released but now it's all on the same place - the sales page with tracking, when it was delivered etc.  

Agreed that the app isn't 100% sync-ed with the desktop page, but I imagine that it too will catch up.  until recent changes I used to be able to select Like New but add my own notes like store display, handling issues etc but now no longer can.  if it's Like New then it's their standard wording with no customization.  it's a shame though cuz they should allow users to add their own notes no matter the condition.  the app still have some other quirks still, like cropping my pics too much amongst other stuff.

I don't have Android so never had to use it but it's too bad about it being relegated to 3rd world status with buying only, no selling feature. I still rely predominately on desktop site for my listings because it seems to be the most robust and current as platform goes.


----------



## bernz84

Has anyone had a really, really bad experience with _buying_ on Tradesy? I only ask because I see so many bad reviews of Tradesy online from buyers who claim that they were sold fakes. I'm pretty sure most of these people are either uninformed (ie, have little experience with secondhand items) or remorseful buyers but still.

I guess I'm amazed because all my buyers have been nothing but pleasant and easy to deal with. *knock on wood*


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I'm really mad at Tradesy right now! I can't price my items at the prices I want. I'm listing a bag from a not well-known brand and it won't let me price it over $45! I have to up the retail price to way over retail in order to price it at the price I want. Some bags are actually worth more than retail. Doesn't Tradesy know that?



Bummer, I didn't know Tradesy can do it now. When I was trying to list some of my items at vestiairecollective.com, it was a nightmare. They take 30+% of the price, that's already horrible. But when I put the price that I think was appropriate, they started negotiating, sending lowering price offers, and you can bargain 2 or 3 times, they can offer to set a bit higher price, but still will not let you leave the price you wanted to from the beginning. I wrote them a letter showing links to some worn shoes that costed more then mine NWT. They answered that it's kinda not a question for discussion and their experts know better what prices fit their site. so they make you sell cheap (especially considering their %) or decline your listings.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> You pulled that question from page 326 and your first post on TPF is to answer this question? Are you CocoSun herself?



do you have any doubts? lol


----------



## BeenBurned

Lovitton said:


> Hello!
> I have been reselling designer bags for some time now. I have to chase the good deals here and there. I have bought from Coco Sun many many times without a problem. Yes, bags are coming from  China but let's remember they had a economic bum and people are buying designer items like crazy. At the beginning I was suspicious myself but all I can I did is send the bags to authenticate and done! I have had great shopping experience with Coco.





alwayscoffee89 said:


> You pulled that question from page 326 and your first post on TPF is to answer this question? Are you CocoSun herself?


And she's been a member here for 2 years yet just making the first post? Hmmm.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> Did you mean Tradesy? good luck!


I will share the story when I can. I believe it will work out. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Did you mean Tradesy? good luck!





SweetDaisy05 said:


> The situation is not a common problem. It can happen to anybody though. I am sure nobody here would want it to happen to them.  The story involved Tradesy, so yes I am on the right thread.  It is an interesting story.  I will leave it with that for my privacy.  I will share the story when I can. I believe it will work out. Thank you for your concern.


The reason she asked if you meant Tradesy is because you posted and referred to having called Ebay and you were wating for Ebay to respond - it was your post #5576   quoted below: 


SweetDaisy05 said:


> Nope!  I will call *EBay* today. I am giving *EBay* the time they need to take action.  *EBay* said they will do the right thing, but they said it takes time because they have a lot of cases.  I am diligent.  I will make sure EBay follows their rules for my case.



I think we're confused as to why you'd call ebay about a tradesy issue.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BeenBurned said:


> The reason she asked if you meant Tradesy is because you posted and referred to having called Ebay and you were wating for Ebay to respond - it was your post #5576   quoted below:
> 
> 
> I think we're confused as to why you'd call ebay about a tradesy issue.


I understand. I should have shared when I could reveal the whole story. I did not think I needed to share everything before I could, my bad. I was venting with my first post.  Thanks everybody that wished me the best.  I greatly appreciate it.  I will speak on it again when the problem is resolved.  I hope everybody are having lovely experiences on Tradesy.  I will see y'all later.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I understand.  I should have shared when I could reveal the whole story. Thanks everybody that wished me the best.  I greatly appreciate it.



Wow. My mind honestly can't fetch an issue that crazy! I'm really curious now. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> And she's been a member here for 2 years yet just making the first post? Hmmm.


it could be because all previous posts were reported and removed.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Wow. My mind honestly can't fetch an issue that crazy! I'm really curious now. The anticipation is killing me!


Me too. So many crazy scenarios are possible. for example buyer sells a bag on eBay for profit (without having it in possession). she buys  the bag from seller on Tradesy and has her ship this bag to her eBay buyer. Buyer claims SNAD and so it begins. 
I thought about it bec I had customers on Etsy trying to return my jewelry after return window (most likely wearing it for 10-14 days) then they relist it on eBay for profit. is it in the same brand new condition as I shipped it? I don't know.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> it could be because all previous posts were reported and removed.


As was the most recent.


----------



## whateve

speedygirl45 said:


> Are you sure about this? I see an adjust price button that shows me the slider thing with price range suggestions but lets me type in anything I want





bernz84 said:


> Are you on the app or browser? I know what you're talking about and it is super annoying (it has done that with me when I list LV). There is a way to adjust the price, but I think you need to go into the browser to adjust the price that you want.





jmc3007 said:


> There's also the option to not use suggested retail price and seller can input any price she wants. I usually do this with vintage items no longer in circulation hence difficult to know what the market price is.


Thank you all. I finally figured out I could type in the price once I opened the slider thing. 


bernz84 said:


> Has anyone had a really, really bad experience with _buying_ on Tradesy? I only ask because I see so many bad reviews of Tradesy online from buyers who claim that they were sold fakes. I'm pretty sure most of these people are either uninformed (ie, have little experience with secondhand items) or remorseful buyers but still.
> 
> I guess I'm amazed because all my buyers have been nothing but pleasant and easy to deal with. *knock on wood*


I bought an item that was not as described. The seller mentioned stains but described them as water stains. They were much worse than described and the worst ones weren't shown in the pictures. Tradesy took it back and decided in my favor. I felt they were very fair to me.

I had a buyer claim a bag was fake. It was a brand that doesn't get faked because it is relatively cheap. Tradesy decided it was authentic. I think a lot of buyers use the fake route to try to get their money back rather than a site credit, or they really believe items are fake because they don't know enough about the brand.


I had a weird thing happen today. I was listing an item and it looked like one picture got uploaded 3 times. I deleted 2 of them but when I looked at my listing, the picture was missing. I had to upload it again.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> Me too. So many crazy scenarios are possible. for example buyer sells a bag on eBay for profit (without having it in possession). she buys  the bag from seller on Tradesy and has her ship this bag to her eBay buyer. Buyer claims SNAD and so it begins.
> I thought about it bec I had customers on Etsy trying to return my jewelry after return window (most likely wearing it for 10-14 days) then they relist it on eBay for profit. is it in the same brand new condition as I shipped it? I don't know.


 I cannot share it for privacy reasons right now.   I should have not vented on the internet unless I could tell the whole story.  I had so much emotions in me that I really wanted to share.   I just did not realize how important it was to wait before sharing anything on this situation. If you guys knew my situation, I know that you would understand and more than likely would do the same. I really hope everybody is doing well.  I will see you guys later on other Tradesy matters.  Have a nice day y'all!


----------



## EGBDF

I notice the prices are now displayed as the total amount including shipping.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

EGBDF said:


> I notice the prices are now displayed as the total amount including shipping.



Oh. No [emoji23][emoji23] all my hard work for my even number ocd....


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> I notice the prices are now displayed as the total amount including shipping.


Tradesy has done that before.  Tradesy makes frequently changes to how things are sold on their site.  I assume it is research.


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> I bought an item that was not as described. The seller mentioned stains but described them as water stains. They were much worse than described and the worst ones weren't shown in the pictures. Tradesy took it back and decided in my favor. I felt they were very fair to me.
> 
> I had a buyer claim a bag was fake. It was a brand that doesn't get faked because it is relatively cheap. Tradesy decided it was authentic. I think a lot of buyers use the fake route to try to get their money back rather than a site credit, or they really believe items are fake because they don't know enough about the brand.


Thanks for sharing your experience! Maybe I haven't looked hard enough on this thread or this board, but I haven't read about anyone sold a fake on Tradesy AND have Tradesy side with the seller. I'm now guessing that these people are bitter that it's not like eBay where they will most likely get their money back any time they file a claim.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I bought a Louis Vuitton bag from a fairly new seller and she said she shipped the bag Sunday with the $35 shipping kit that Tradesy provides and that I paid for. She messaged me on Sunday to let me know she got the shipping kit and was shipping the purse that day.

I never got an alert that it shipped on Sunday or Monday, so today I go into my purchases and it says "seller confirmed," but it doesn't say it shipped yet. 

So I messaged the seller and she told me that she did ship the bag on Sunday, but lost the receipt with the tracking number. I told her that with the shipping kit provided from Tradesy it has the tracking number already programmed in the system and should be listed in her "sales". She doesn't have to enter it like you do when you use your own shipping materials to sell an item. She said she couldn't find it in her sales.

I also am familiar with the process of shipping and once the USPS scans and accepts the package, it will send me a message that my item shipped. I told her that on my end it doesn't show it shipped. 

I just feel weird about the situation. Why can't she look in her sales and pull the tracking number listed? It' so easy and I tried to explain it to her and she doesn't get it. I feel like I just walked into a scam.

She did sell 3 other things and I'm curious to see what happens, but why wouldn't you keep the receipt? And USPS is opened on a Sunday?? Sounds weird to me. Things are NOT adding up.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Another weird thing!! I go to her "closet" and look at items sold and the item I bought does not show up. It doesn't display a picture and doesn't display the price it sold for. When I go to click on it, it takes me to Tradesy's home page. Her other items that sold don't do that.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Well firstly to my knowledge all USPS locations nationwide are closed on Sundays. So the only way she could have possibly mailed the bag would be to put it in a drop box. 

To be fair I've put items in drop boxes and sometimes it doesn't even "scan" until it reaches a sort facility. I've also have items that i've mailed across the country and they weren't scanned until they reached the sort facility it the receivers state...... which was literally 4 days after I dropped it off in my case. I would wait until tomorrow end of day before being concerned. She may have a lazy post office like mine that doesn't scan.


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I bought a Louis Vuitton bag from a fairly new seller and she said she shipped the bag Sunday with the $35 shipping kit that Tradesy provides and that I paid for. She messaged me on Sunday to let me know she got the shipping kit and was shipping the purse that day.
> 
> I never got an alert that it shipped on Sunday or Monday, so today I go into my purchases and it says "seller confirmed," but it doesn't say it shipped yet.
> 
> So I messaged the seller and she told me that she did ship the bag on Sunday, but lost the receipt with the tracking number. I told her that with the shipping kit provided from Tradesy it has the tracking number already programmed in the system and should be listed in her "sales". She doesn't have to enter it like you do when you use your own shipping materials to sell an item. She said she couldn't find it in her sales.
> 
> I also am familiar with the process of shipping and once the USPS scans and accepts the package, it will send me a message that my item shipped. I told her that on my end it doesn't show it shipped.
> 
> I just feel weird about the situation. Why can't she look in her sales and pull the tracking number listed? It' so easy and I tried to explain it to her and she doesn't get it. I feel like I just walked into a scam.
> 
> She did sell 3 other things and I'm curious to see what happens, but why wouldn't you keep the receipt? And USPS is opened on a Sunday?? Sounds weird to me. Things are NOT adding up.


That's really weird. Maybe she used a third party drop off site that takes in USPS shipments? Not to sound too optimistic, but I have a drop off location that ships UPS/FedEx/USPS at my work and I've used it to drop off packages for my Poshmark and Tradesy transactions. The scan when it gets picked up doesn't appear until later in the evening.

Unfortunately, one of my Tradesy packages didn't get scanned _and_ shipped until 2 days later. I think what happened was that my package was either picked up by the wrong courier/truck or it somehow got misplaced and was never picked up on the day it was supposed to. Luckily my buyer was super nice about it, but I was seriously sh*tting bricks. I did give my customer the tracking number, though; I'm not sure why your seller doesn't know where the tracking number is because it should say so in her account like you said.

Crossing my fingers for you...


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! Maybe I haven't looked hard enough on this thread or this board, but I haven't read about anyone sold a fake on Tradesy AND have Tradesy side with the seller. I'm now guessing that these people are bitter that it's not like eBay where they will most likely get their money back any time they file a claim.



Firstly, I don't think anyone would publicly admit they sold a fake to someone and got away with it. Ya know? :-p

As a buyer, I would be very bitter if someone sold me a fake and then Tradesy sided with them, but I don't think that could happen. I sold an LV Speedy 25 once that was 10 years old and the buyer thought it was fake and she sent it into Tradesy for them to check and Tradesy sided with me because it was deemed authentic. I know it was authentic, I don't sell fakes!! But in that situation, the buyer must've been ticked because she didn't think it was real and she could've been one of the many people who have bad things to say about Tradesy. Even though she was wrong. People are ignorant when it comes to buying luxury items. Do your research. (I don't mean that directly towards you, but the people who are buying luxury and don't know what they are buying)



AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Well firstly to my knowledge all USPS locations nationwide are closed on Sundays. So the only way she could have possibly mailed the bag would be to put it in a drop box.
> 
> To be fair I've put items in drop boxes and sometimes it doesn't even "scan" until it reaches a sort facility. I've also have items that i've mailed across the country and they weren't scanned until they reached the sort facility it the receivers state...... which was literally 4 days after I dropped it off in my case. I would wait until tomorrow end of day before being concerned. She may have a lazy post office like mine that doesn't scan.



That makes me feel better, but she told me she got a receipt from USPS, so she had to have dropped it off somewhere.


----------



## GemsBerry

bernz84 said:


> Has anyone had a really, really bad experience with _buying_ on Tradesy? I only ask because I see so many bad reviews of Tradesy online from buyers who claim that they were sold fakes. I'm pretty sure most of these people are either uninformed (ie, have little experience with secondhand items) or remorseful buyers but still.
> 
> I guess I'm amazed because all my buyers have been nothing but pleasant and easy to deal with. *knock on wood*


I had only good experience on Tradesy as a buyer. I didn't buy a lot, but all my 4-5 orders were good. I bought several pairs of brand new shoes and they were in such condition. I bought a used bag, seller was out for some time but eventually it arrived in good condition and it was fairly priced for that condition. If I compare Tradesy with other platforms it's easy to shop and should be easy to do returns. 
My pet peeve with eBay and RealReal are SNAD (80% of my orders from RealReal arrive in far worse condition than described and I return them). same is true on eBay, also what's with the multiple sellers who don't have items, who are out of the country and don't ship anything after taking my money etc.
I just placed my first order on Poshmark, I can't compare my experience with them yet. but site looks quite messy and it's too time consuming (following, commenting). 
I found great things on Vestiaire Collective but once you have SNAD with them it's a nightmare to get refund (I had to file claim and deal with custom fees).
Yoogi's closet mostly good but also I got badly damaged bag from them that was supposed to be in excellent condition (hole in the corner covered with nail polish, anybody?) LOL
So far Tradesy and Fashionphile are the best IMO.


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Firstly, I don't think anyone would publicly admit they sold a fake to someone and got away with it. Just saying...
> .


Oh no, I meant I haven't read anyone on here who _bought _a fake, submitted it to Tradesy, and have Tradesy side with the seller. It's all these reviews outside TPF from bitter buyers who state that they were sold fakes. I'm not sure if they're lying and have buyer's remorse or they're just uninformed.

Although if someone here has been sold a fake and Tradesy didn't side with them, I'd like to know. 

I'd expect that from Poshmark, not Tradesy. Sorry if I wasn't clear!


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Another weird thing!! I go to her "closet" and look at items sold and the item I bought does not show up. It doesn't display a picture and doesn't display the price it sold for. When I go to click on it, it takes me to Tradesy's home page. Her other items that sold don't do that.
> View attachment 3477734


Are you able to see the item when you click on 'View All' of the sold items?


----------



## PikaboICU

alwayscoffee89 said:


> She did sell 3 other things and I'm curious to see what happens, but why wouldn't you keep the receipt? And USPS is opened on a Sunday?? Sounds weird to me. Things are NOT adding up.



I'm so sorry- what a mess..
I do have to say that there are a few USPS locations that are indeed open on Sunday.
We have one about an hour & a half from here- It's the HUB at the Airport.
I rarely use it- only in emergencies but they are open on Sundays. They used to be open 24 hours, 7 days a week but they changed that a few years ago.

I hope you get this worked out and that you get your bag!  I will say that newbie sellers can sometimes have a lot of issues but some of my VERY BEST deals have come from new sellers. Fingers Crossed for you.

http://www.hourspostoffice.com/USPS Post Office Portland Airport/97238/Portland/40517


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Oh no, I meant I haven't read anyone on here who _bought _a fake, submitted it to Tradesy, and have Tradesy side with the seller. It's all these reviews outside TPF from bitter buyers who state that they were sold fakes. I'm not sure if they're lying and have buyer's remorse or they're just uninformed.
> 
> Although if someone here has been sold a fake and Tradesy didn't side with them, I'd like to know.
> 
> I'd expect that from Poshmark, not Tradesy. Sorry if I wasn't clear!



oooooooooh. I get it... haha.

I don't think it happens to be honest. I think people just think the item was fake because they don't know about the brand, A lot of people don't even know what a date code on a LV means or where to find it. 

Like in my scenario, where the buyer thought my purse was fake, but it wasn't.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

EGBDF said:


> Are you able to see the item when you click on 'View All' of the sold items?


 
Nope!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

PikaboICU said:


> I'm so sorry- what a mess..
> I do have to say that there are a few USPS locations that are indeed open on Sunday.
> We have one about an hour & a half from here- It's the HUB at the Airport.
> I rarely use it- only in emergencies but they are open on Sundays. They used to be open 24 hours, 7 days a week but they changed that a few years ago.
> 
> I hope you get this worked out and that you get your bag!  I will say that newbie sellers can sometimes have a lot of issues but some of my VERY BEST deals have come from new sellers. Fingers Crossed for you.



I don't normally like to buy from first time sellers, but this was a Speedy 35 that was in amazing condition for under $400 bucks. How could I resist!!!  

That's good to know about Sundays and USPS though!!  Now I know that is an option for me if I needed to ship faster.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## PikaboICU

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Nope!!



How about clicking the item link in your purchases?
I've noticed Tradesy is redirecting people to unsold items rather than letting them click thru to sold things..
So try the link in your purchases.


----------



## bernz84

GemsBerry said:


> I had only good experience on Tradesy as a buyer. I didn't buy a lot, but all my 4-5 orders were good. I bought several pairs of brand new shoes and they were in such condition. I bought a used bag, seller was out for some time but eventually it arrived in good condition and it was fairly priced for that condition. If I compare Tradesy with other platforms it's easy to shop and should be easy to do returns.
> My pet peeve with eBay and RealReal are SNAD (80% of my orders from RealReal arrive in far worse condition than described and I return them). same is true on eBay, also what's with the multiple sellers who don't have items, who are out of the country and don't ship anything after taking my money etc.
> I just placed my first order on Poshmark, I can't compare my experience with them yet. but site looks quite messy and it's too time consuming (following, commenting).
> I found great things on Vestiaire Collective but once you have SNAD with them it's a nightmare to get refund (I had to file claim and deal with custom fees).
> Yoogi's closet mostly good but also I got badly damaged bag from them that was supposed to be in excellent condition (hole in the corner covered with nail polish, anybody?) LOL
> So far Tradesy and Fashionphile are the best IMO.


Bummer about Vestiaire Collective, although that doesn't surprise me. There are a couple things I would love to get from there because they sell items that I cannot find on Tradesy or even eBay.

I wish I could buy on Tradesy because I always get so many coupons from them, but so far nothing has struck my fancy (yet). So far I've mostly stuck with buying through Facebook groups or eBay.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Well, at least it shows a little more. But the pictures are gone.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Another weird thing!! I go to her "closet" and look at items sold and the item I bought does not show up. It doesn't display a picture and doesn't display the price it sold for. When I go to click on it, it takes me to Tradesy's home page. Her other items that sold don't do that.
> View attachment 3477734


as for Sunday shipping there are drop boxes, the package can be not scanned until it arrives to sorting facility.
on a side note the item in her closet sold for $0.00 would make me a little uncomfortable.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> as for Sunday shipping there are drop boxes, the package can be not scanned until it arrives to sorting facility.
> on a side note the item sold for $0.00 would make me a little uncomfortable.



Tell me about it!! I'm waiting a couple more days till I call Tradesy. If I get the item tomorrow, I will let the seller know and Tradesy so she can get her money. 

BUT...something just tells me I need to record myself opening the package. What if she didn't send anything? Has that ever happened?? My mind is going in all directions right now.


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Well, at least it shows a little more. But the pictures are gone.
> 
> View attachment 3477783


Was it a newly listed item? I can see the the main photo when I look, but not when clicking on the actual sale. With the recent changes in their website I've noticed strange things with the photos not always showing up properly for a while after listing. Or listings not appearing in my full closet for a while.


----------



## Coffee911

fashion_victim9 said:


> Bummer, I didn't know Tradesy can do it now. When I was trying to list some of my items at vestiairecollective.com, it was a nightmare. They take 30+% of the price, that's already horrible. But when I put the price that I think was appropriate, they started negotiating, sending lowering price offers, and you can bargain 2 or 3 times, they can offer to set a bit higher price, but still will not let you leave the price you wanted to from the beginning. I wrote them a letter showing links to some worn shoes that costed more then mine NWT. They answered that it's kinda not a question for discussion and their experts know better what prices fit their site. so they make you sell cheap (especially considering their %) or decline your listings.



I just tried yoogis closet to list a speedy b 30 in de. It's been used only 3x with a samorga organizer and purchased this year. The lock and keys are still wrapped! Never been taken out of the dust bag. Comes with original everything and they offered me $700!!! I almost died!!! I know I can't get full retail but damn. That's just crazy!


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Tell me about it!! I'm waiting a couple more days till I call Tradesy. If I get the item tomorrow, I will let the seller know and Tradesy so she can get her money.
> 
> BUT...something just tells me I need to record myself opening the package. What if she didn't send anything? Has that ever happened?? My mind is going in all directions right now.


Yep, it's always good to trust your guts. but maybe we are just getting paranoid and hopefully everything turns out alright


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Coffee911 said:


> I just tried yoogis closet to list a speedy b 30 in de. It's been used only 3x with a samorga organizer and purchased this year. The lock and keys are still wrapped! Never been taken out of the dust bag. Comes with original everything and they offered me $700!!! I almost died!!! I know I can't get full retail but damn. That's just crazy!



EWW! No, don't give it to them for that!! You can totally sell it for more!!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

EGBDF said:


> Was it a newly listed item? I can see the the main photo when I look, but not when clicking on the actual sale. With the recent changes in their website I've noticed strange things with the photos not always showing up properly for a while after listing. Or listings not appearing in my full closet for a while.



Yea, it was a newly listed item. Maybe it is a glitch on their part. But it kinda worries me!



GemsBerry said:


> Yep, it's always good to trust your guts. but maybe we are just getting paranoid and hopefully everything turns out alright



You just never know with people today.


----------



## PikaboICU

EGBDF said:


> Was it a newly listed item? I can see the the main photo when I look, but not when clicking on the actual sale. With the recent changes in their website I've noticed strange things with the photos not always showing up properly for a while after listing. Or listings not appearing in my full closet for a while.



That's what I see too.
I see the photo when I search for LV satchels SOLD listings but there are no photos when I click the actual listing..


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Well firstly to my knowledge all USPS locations nationwide are closed on Sundays. So the only way she could have possibly mailed the bag would be to put it in a drop box.
> 
> To be fair I've put items in drop boxes and sometimes it doesn't even "scan" until it reaches a sort facility. I've also have items that i've mailed across the country and they weren't scanned until they reached the sort facility it the receivers state...... which was literally 4 days after I dropped it off in my case. I would wait until tomorrow end of day before being concerned. She may have a lazy post office like mine that doesn't scan.



There are also mailing facilities that accept USPS items on Sunday and holidays but do not ship out until USPS is open again (I do this all of the time for my shipping because Sunday is one of the only convenient days for me to ship).


----------



## alwayscoffee89

PikaboICU said:


> That's what I see too.
> I see the photo when I search for LV satchels SOLD listings but there are no photos when I click the actual listing..



Do you see other ones like that or is it just mine?


----------



## nicole0612

bernz84 said:


> That's really weird. Maybe she used a third party drop off site that takes in USPS shipments? Not to sound too optimistic, but I have a drop off location that ships UPS/FedEx/USPS at my work and I've used it to drop off packages for my Poshmark and Tradesy transactions. The scan when it gets picked up doesn't appear until later in the evening.
> 
> Unfortunately, one of my Tradesy packages didn't get scanned _and_ shipped until 2 days later. I think what happened was that my package was either picked up by the wrong courier/truck or it somehow got misplaced and was never picked up on the day it was supposed to. Luckily my buyer was super nice about it, but I was seriously sh*tting bricks. I did give my customer the tracking number, though; I'm not sure why your seller doesn't know where the tracking number is because it should say so in her account like you said.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you...



Oops, sorry same as this post. I always check at the end of the next shipping day to make sure it was scanned and most of the time it is not uploaded to Tradesy's site until I personally contact Tradesy and then they update it.


----------



## PikaboICU

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Do you see other ones like that or is it just mine?




Did a lot of checking & so far just yours but...
I think it might be a glitch or updating- I looked at the sellers closet & all of their other sold listings are showing up..
It's strange- Did they confirm the sale?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

nicole0612 said:


> Oops, sorry same as this post. I always check at the end of the next shipping day to make sure it was scanned and most of the time it is not uploaded to Tradesy's site until I personally contact Tradesy and then they update it.



I've never had that happen. I know sometimes it takes 24 hours to appear, but it usually does before that. The seller said she is going to call Tradesy and let me know what they say. I would be more concerned if I were the seller because she can't get her money till it's delivered! At least I'm an honest person and would let someone know I got the item, but you never know who you are selling to these days. 

But I always keep my receipts from shipments and I always check the status of shipment to make sure it went through.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

PikaboICU said:


> *Did a lot of checking & so far just yours but...*
> I think it might be a glitch or updating- I looked at the sellers closet & all of their other sold listings are showing up..
> It's strange- Did they confirm the sale?



Ugh. That's what is even more concerning. Why just one listing? Did the seller do something?

Yea, she confirmed it and she got the shipping kit from Tradesy so it definitely went through. I noticed the picture wasn't there anymore the day after I purchased it (which was last Wednesday), but it didn't phase me. I knew Tradesy was doing updates and I figured it would be fixed.


----------



## bernz84

Coffee911 said:


> I just tried yoogis closet to list a speedy b 30 in de. It's been used only 3x with a samorga organizer and purchased this year. The lock and keys are still wrapped! Never been taken out of the dust bag. Comes with original everything and they offered me $700!!! I almost died!!! I know I can't get full retail but damn. That's just crazy!



Oh yeah, try to sell it yourself, don't even take that offer! You can easily sell yours for more than that on Tradesy and get good money off it! There will always be people looking for speedys and neverfulls, so you shouldn't have an issue at all.

I tried to sell my damier petit bucket to Fashionphile. It had a pouch and I had the straps replaced by LV. It was really in excellent condition; if it weren't for the minor rubs on the bottom (which you had to look really closely for) and the tarnished hardware (which could easily be polished, but I didn't want to touch it), I would say it was almost new. Fashionphile offered a measly $225. The reason why I was so insulted with the offer was because they had several other petit buckets at the same price ($450), but they were in far worse condition.

I get that consignments need to make money, too, but to price my item for the same price as your other items that are in relatively bad shape? I don't think so!  I ended up sending it to Yoogi's and they gave me a better buyout quote (although that was probably the only time they gave me a high price quote since they tend to run on the low end, lol).


----------



## bernz84

nicole0612 said:


> Oops, sorry same as this post. I always check at the end of the next shipping day to make sure it was scanned and most of the time it is not uploaded to Tradesy's site until I personally contact Tradesy and then they update it.


The problem with my package was that it wasn't even updated on the USPS side until 2 days later. I was really worried because I am a small-time seller and I didn't want my Tradesy account to be jeopordized as I was also doing another transaction with a different buyer. Luckily she was super nice and everything went through flawlessly in the end. *whew*

I never had any issues with my drop off location but after that experience, I'm just going to walk the extra 30-45 minutes to the post office.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I had only good experience on Tradesy as a buyer. I didn't buy a lot, but all my 4-5 orders were good. I bought several pairs of brand new shoes and they were in such condition. I bought a used bag, seller was out for some time but eventually it arrived in good condition and it was fairly priced for that condition. If I compare Tradesy with other platforms it's easy to shop and should be easy to do returns.
> My pet peeve with eBay and RealReal are SNAD (80% of my orders from RealReal arrive in far worse condition than described and I return them). same is true on eBay, also what's with the multiple sellers who don't have items, who are out of the country and don't ship anything after taking my money etc.
> I just placed my first order on Poshmark, I can't compare my experience with them yet. but site looks quite messy and it's too time consuming (following, commenting).
> I found great things on Vestiaire Collective but once you have SNAD with them it's a nightmare to get refund (I had to file claim and deal with custom fees).
> Yoogi's closet mostly good but also I got badly damaged bag from them that was supposed to be in excellent condition (hole in the corner covered with nail polish, anybody?) LOL
> So far Tradesy and Fashionphile are the best IMO.


I don't think I'll ever use Poshmark. We authenticated for someone who purchased a fake on Poshmark and Poshmark refused to refund their money. They insisted there was no proof it was fake even though it was very obvious.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Another weird thing!! I go to her "closet" and look at items sold and the item I bought does not show up. It doesn't display a picture and doesn't display the price it sold for. When I go to click on it, it takes me to Tradesy's home page. Her other items that sold don't do that.
> View attachment 3477734


https://www.tradesy.com/closet/6981051/sold/?sort=recently-updated
if you click "view all," I think it shows up:


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't think I'll ever use Poshmark. We authenticated for someone who purchased a fake on Poshmark and Poshmark refused to refund their money. They insisted there was no proof it was fake even though it was very obvious.


Not only was it obvious that it was fake but after deeming it authentic, they "humored" her by promising to authenticate it in person. Even after sending it in, she was told it's authentic.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> if you click "view all," I think it shows up:
> 
> View attachment 3477907



I wonder why it won't let me see the rest of the pictures. Just the main one.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I don't think I'll ever use Poshmark. We authenticated for someone who purchased a fake on Poshmark and Poshmark refused to refund their money. They insisted there was no proof it was fake even though it was very obvious.





BeenBurned said:


> Not only was it obvious that it was fake but after deeming it authentic, they "humored" her by promising to authenticate it in person. Even after sending it in, she was told it's authentic.


No way! I just bought inexpensive bag but I'll steer clear.


bernz84 said:


> I tried to sell my damier petit bucket to Fashionphile. It had a pouch and I had the straps replaced by LV. It was really in excellent condition; if it weren't for the minor rubs on the bottom (which you had to look really closely for) and the tarnished hardware (which could easily be polished, but I didn't want to touch it), I would say it was almost new. Fashionphile offered a measly $225. The reason why I was so insulted with the offer was because they had several other petit buckets at the same price ($450), but they were in far worse condition.
> I get that consignments need to make money, too, but to price my item for the same price as your other items that are in relatively bad shape? I don't think so!  I ended up sending it to Yoogi's and they gave me a better buyout quote (although that was probably the only time they gave me a high price quote since they tend to run on the low end, lol).


I sent 10 items to Realreal, all NWT. they priced it like 10-20% of original price, then did sale on top of sale on that and took 30% commission. guess how much I got for NWT Chloe laced skirt that retailed $1500-1600? $60!!!! all the same for 9 other items. I told myself, OK it was charity for these 10, but no more selling there. and yet I'm surprised they keep sending me worn, overwashed, smelly clothes and scuffed shoes as it's "minor wear".
consignments may be a great place to buy IF you are lucky and it's as described, not to sell.


----------



## bernz84

GemsBerry said:


> I sent 10 items to Realreal, all NWT. they priced it like 10-20% of original price, then did sale on top of sale on that and took 30% commission. guess how much I got for NWT Chloe laced skirt that retailed $1500-1600? $60!!!! all the same for 9 other items. I told myself, OK it was charity for these 10, but no more selling there. and yet I'm surprised they keep sending me worn, overwashed, smelly clothes and scuffed shoes as it's "minor wear".
> consignments may be a great place to buy IF you are lucky and it's as described, not to sell.



Yuck, that is horrible! I have heard some not so good things about the Realreal, so your experience (with both consigning and buying) are not surprising. I would never buy from them; so far everything I have seen on their site is too worn and overpriced.

I've had a couple decent offers with Fashionphile and Yoogi's, so I won't write them off entirely. It is just these recent offers have been horrible, especially since Fashionphile was pricing my things in line with their poor condition items.

Thankfully I don't have anything to sell in my closet for the time being, although I kinda wish I did.  My Tradesy transactions have been lovely!


----------



## Coffee911

alwayscoffee89 said:


> EWW! No, don't give it to them for that!! You can totally sell it for more!!!



Thank you! I'm glad it's just not me that feels that way


----------



## Coffee911

bernz84 said:


> Oh yeah, try to sell it yourself, don't even take that offer! You can easily sell yours for more than that on Tradesy and get good money off it! There will always be people looking for speedys and neverfulls, so you shouldn't have an issue at all.
> 
> I tried to sell my damier petit bucket to Fashionphile. It had a pouch and I had the straps replaced by LV. It was really in excellent condition; if it weren't for the minor rubs on the bottom (which you had to look really closely for) and the tarnished hardware (which could easily be polished, but I didn't want to touch it), I would say it was almost new. Fashionphile offered a measly $225. The reason why I was so insulted with the offer was because they had several other petit buckets at the same price ($450), but they were in far worse condition.
> 
> I get that consignments need to make money, too, but to price my item for the same price as your other items that are in relatively bad shape? I don't think so!  I ended up sending it to Yoogi's and they gave me a better buyout quote (although that was probably the only time they gave me a high price quote since they tend to run on the low end, lol).



I definitely won't give it to them for that price but I'm having a hard time locating a place to sell it. I don't belong to any social media except TPF which I'm still new to. I'm very weary about selling it on eBay as I've read a lot of horror stories about buying and selling when it comes to high end designer items.


----------



## PikaboICU

Coffee911 said:


> I definitely won't give it to them for that price but I'm having a hard time locating a place to sell it. I don't belong to any social media except TPF which I'm still new to. I'm very weary about selling it on eBay as I've read a lot of horror stories about buying and selling when it comes to high end designer items.



Pssst...   

TRADESY...


----------



## Coffee911

PikaboICU said:


> Pssst...
> 
> TRADESY...



lol I didn't even look into tradesy or any other site because I assumed they all operated on the same "quote" basis as yoogis but I will definitely check it out. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## NANI1972

Coffee911 said:


> lol I didn't even look into tradesy or any other site because I assumed they all operated on the same "quote" basis as yoogis but I will definitely check it out. Thank you [emoji4]



Tradsey is along the same lines as eBay, you post your own listing and price it for what you're willing to let it go for. Although i find Tradsey a safer platform for selling compared to eBay.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

bernz84 said:


> Oh yeah, try to sell it yourself, don't even take that offer! You can easily sell yours for more than that on Tradesy and get good money off it! There will always be people looking for speedys and neverfulls, so you shouldn't have an issue at all.
> 
> I tried to sell my damier petit bucket to Fashionphile. It had a pouch and I had the straps replaced by LV. It was really in excellent condition; if it weren't for the minor rubs on the bottom (which you had to look really closely for) and the tarnished hardware (which could easily be polished, but I didn't want to touch it), I would say it was almost new. Fashionphile offered a measly $225. The reason why I was so insulted with the offer was because they had several other petit buckets at the same price ($450), but they were in far worse condition.
> 
> I get that consignments need to make money, too, but to price my item for the same price as your other items that are in relatively bad shape? I don't think so!  I ended up sending it to Yoogi's and they gave me a better buyout quote (although that was probably the only time they gave me a high price quote since they tend to run on the low end, lol).



ive notice fashionphile has been giving me VERY low quotes in general this month. Every two months or so I submit some things to them.... Something tells me they are in hot water


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey is along the same lines as eBay, you post your own listing and price it for what you're willing to let it go for. Although i find Tradsey a safer platform for selling compared to eBay.



I agree 100% 
eBay for $200 & under and Tradesy for anything over $200.
That's how I play it safe.. Tradesy seems to have a lot less scamming since they have returns sent to them etc...


----------



## Coffee911

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey is along the same lines as eBay, you post your own listing and price it for what you're willing to let it go for. Although i find Tradsey a safer platform for selling compared to eBay.





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> ive notice fashionphile has been giving me VERY low quotes in general this month. Every two months or so I submit some things to them.... Something tells me they are in hot water





PikaboICU said:


> I agree 100%
> eBay for $200 & under and Tradesy for anything over $200.
> That's how I play it safe.. Tradesy seems to have a lot less scamming since they have returns sent to them etc...



Thank you very much for the info! [emoji2]


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> ive notice fashionphile has been giving me VERY low quotes in general this month. Every two months or so I submit some things to them.... Something tells me they are in hot water



If you look at some of their their selling prices for handbags, it seems to be lower than the item would sell for on eBay, when usually these sites sell for more, due to allowing returns etc. so perhaps their low offers are due to planning to sell at a low/"competitive" price as well as needing to make their % commission. Do you think the company is having financial difficulties?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Update: Tradesy fixed the shipping notice and I should be getting the bag today. So she really did ship it on Sunday! hehe. Makes me feel better about her integrity. My pictures show up now too. 

I'll let you know more once I receive the bag  Hopefully it's as described.


----------



## ThisVNchick

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> ive notice fashionphile has been giving me VERY low quotes in general this month. Every two months or so I submit some things to them.... Something tells me they are in hot water





nicole0612 said:


> If you look at some of their their selling prices for handbags, it seems to be lower than the item would sell for on eBay, when usually these sites sell for more, due to allowing returns etc. so perhaps their low offers are due to planning to sell at a low/"competitive" price as well as needing to make their % commission. Do you think the company is having financial difficulties?



They've recently moved to a much bigger facility in SoCal, so I highly doubt they're in hot water.

It could be that their stock is not moving as quickly. Even as an independent seller, I can tell that these months are my "dry" months. Nothing moves unless it's a smaller item (less than $500). People tend to save and splurge around the holidays, so maybe try to consign around that time. I tend to be strategic with my consignment items. I consign the most around December, always have gotten the best quotes then, and I always do a check on their inventory. If they have a couple of the same items that I am trying to consign, I try to hold out until that stock moves. More than likely, they'll offer you a super low price if they already have two in stock and neither is moving.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> They've recently moved to a much bigger facility in SoCal, so I highly doubt they're in hot water.
> 
> It could be that their stock is not moving as quickly. Even as an independent seller, I can tell that these months are my "dry" months. Nothing moves unless it's a smaller item (less than $500). People tend to save and splurge around the holidays, so maybe try to consign around that time. I tend to be strategic with my consignment items. I consign the most around December, always have gotten the best quotes then, and I always do a check on their inventory. If they have a couple of the same items that I am trying to consign, I try to hold out until that stock moves. More than likely, they'll offer you a super low price if they already have two in stock and neither is moving.



Great info! Thanks for all of the tips.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Update: Tradesy fixed the shipping notice and I should be getting the bag today. So she really did ship it on Sunday! hehe. Makes me feel better about her integrity. My pictures show up now too.
> 
> I'll let you know more once I receive the bag  Hopefully it's as described.


Great to know!


----------



## GemsBerry

Another weird thing happened with my sold bag. I told you guys before that one bag that I sold with minor signs of wear was returned and relisted by Tradesy with more damage. they said I have nothing to worry about and released my funds timely.
Tradesy did sale on Labor day and the bag was sold for 20% off by Abbey R. Today it popped up again listed by Abbey R. IF it was returned, return window is 4 days and Tradesy relists returns immediately, right? also they relisted it for higher price than I listed.
another interesting thing that the buyer who bought this bag from me in late July seemed to be a private seller, now when I checked she has closet full of items and 118 items sold since August (I wish I perform that well LOL). among her sold items there are several bags from the same line of the same brand that my bag.
I can't make much sense of it except my bag was switched. then why Tradesy accepted return from second buyer 1 month later and increased price on it? Is it still my bag or they are using my listing and my pictures for someone else's bag?...


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> Another weird thing happened with my sold bag. I told you guys before that one bag that I sold with minor signs of wear was returned and relisted by Tradesy with more damage. they said I have nothing to worry about and released my funds timely.
> Tradesy did sale on Labor day and the bag was sold for 20% off by Abbey R. Today it popped up again listed by Abbey R. IF it was returned, return window is 4 days and Tradesy relists returns immediately, right? also they relisted it for higher price.
> another interesting thing that the buyer who bought this bag from me in late July seemed to be a private seller, now when I checked she has closet full of items and 118 items sold since July (I wish I perform that well LOL). among her sold items there are several bags from the same line of the same brand that my bag.
> I can't make much sense of it except my bag was switched. then why Tradesy accepted return from second buyer 1 month later and increased price on it? Is it still my bag or they are using my listing and my pictures for someone else's bag?...



Question - how can you tell it was 118 items sold since July?  Sounds to me that it was sold twice and returned twice. Once from you and once from Abbey R. closet. I dont think they relist immediately. I did a return on tradesy for credit and it wasnt relisted until about two weeks after it arrived to their facilities.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Another weird thing happened with my sold bag. I told you guys before that one bag that I sold with minor signs of wear was returned and relisted by Tradesy with more damage. they said I have nothing to worry about and released my funds timely.
> Tradesy did sale on Labor day and the bag was sold for 20% off by Abbey R. Today it popped up again listed by Abbey R. _*IF it was returned, return window is 4 days and Tradesy relists returns immediately, right? *_also they relisted it for higher price than I listed.
> another interesting thing that the buyer who bought this bag from me in late July seemed to be a private seller, now when I checked she has closet full of items and 118 items sold since August (I wish I perform that well LOL). among her sold items there are several bags from the same line of the same brand that my bag.
> I can't make much sense of it except my bag was switched. then why Tradesy accepted return from second buyer 1 month later and increased price on it? Is it still my bag or they are using my listing and my pictures for someone else's bag?...



I don't think they list returns right away. I think the buyer has to send the return to Tradesy, they make sure there isn't additional damage or switch-a-roo and then they re-list it. At least that's what I've seen for items I've returned.

Weird situation though. I can only guess maybe they are Tradesy and they bought to sell it? Was it priced really low?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I got my Speedy....are you guys ready? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





It was in amazing condition! What a steal!!


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't think they list returns right away. I think the buyer has to send the return to Tradesy, they make sure there isn't additional damage or switch-a-roo and then they re-list it. At least that's what I've seen for items I've returned.
> Weird situation though. I can only guess maybe they are Tradesy and they bought to sell it? Was it priced really low?



It's good to know Tradesy doesn't relist returned items right away. re to price: retail price was $1900, I sold it for $950, Tradesy relisted for the same price then sold it for $760 (20% off), now it's listed for 1150. it's still a good price but who knows about condition now if it's the same bag at all.



AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Question - how can you tell it was 118 items sold since July?  Sounds to me that it was sold twice and returned twice. Once from you and once from Abbey R. closet. I dont think they relist immediately. I did a return on tradesy for credit and it wasnt relisted until about two weeks after it arrived to their facilities.


I know because I checked that buyer's closet if it's not fraudulent account (she didn't have first name and her address was weird but I shipped the bag anyway using Tradesy label). about 3 items were sold by then, nothing listed.
if it takes Tradesy 2 weeks to relist and maybe the second buyer didn't pick it up from USPS for a week or so it makes sense.


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I got my Speedy....are you guys ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478719
> View attachment 3478720
> 
> 
> It was in amazing condition! What a steal!!


Congrats! Glad everything worked out in the end!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> It's good to know Tradesy doesn't relist returned items right away. re to price: retail price was $1900, I sold it for $950, Tradesy relisted for the same price then sold it for $760 (20% off), now it's listed for 1150. it's still a good price but who knows about condition now if it's the same bag at all.



Interesting. That is weird. So they lost money on your item and then now someone is trying to make more than what they paid for it? If it isn't a Tradesy closet, message the buyer and let her know those are your pictures and if she can take her own.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Interesting. That is weird. So they lost money on your item and then now someone is trying to make more than what they paid for it? If it isn't a Tradesy closet, message the buyer and let her know those are your pictures and if she can take her own.


right, Tradesy lost money, it's not seller, Tradesy relisted it via Abbey R again.
But now I recalled additional detail. with that great promo it was a final sale.how it's returned and relisted now? they wouldn't have accepted it unless second buyer filed a claim or something. 

Congrats on your Speedy!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> right, Tradesy lost money, it's not seller, Tradesy relisted it via Abbey R again.
> But now I recalled additional detail. with that great promo it was a final sale.how it's returned and relisted now? they wouldn't have accepted it unless second buyer filed a claim or something.
> 
> Congrats on your Speedy!



Thanks!!

I'm not sure, that is weird. Maybe the buyer gave them a hard time and they had no choice, but to take the return.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I'm not sure, that is weird. Maybe the buyer gave them a hard time and they had no choice, but to take the return.


Exactly, also why would she file claim or do chargeback, she could resell it for profit. $760 is far below market price.
and how could she win the case, the bag is supposed to have only minor stretch on handle, that's all, everything else is perfect. IF it's still my bag and the first buyer didn't switched it.


----------



## PikaboICU

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I got my Speedy....are you guys ready?
> SNIP
> It was in amazing condition! What a steal!!



WOW!!!!  You really got a great deal there!!! 
I love it when that happens..
Good for you!

That lovely bag, in fabu condition, is your reward for all that stress!!! 
_I would definitely be sending the seller a Thank you message._


----------



## alwayscoffee89

PikaboICU said:


> WOW!!!!  You really got a great deal there!!!
> I love it when that happens..
> Good for you!
> 
> That lovely bag, in fabu condition, is your reward for all that stress!!!
> _I would definitely be sending the seller a Thank you message._



I did  I worried for nothing!! Did i mention before that she didn't know where the date code was when I asked her for it? Haha 

It's a 2012 and the date code is legit [emoji1360]


----------



## ThisVNchick

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Interesting. That is weird. So they lost money on your item and then now someone is trying to make more than what they paid for it? If it isn't a Tradesy closet, message the buyer and let her know those are your pictures and if she can take her own.





GemsBerry said:


> right, Tradesy lost money, it's not seller, Tradesy relisted it via Abbey R again.
> But now I recalled additional detail. with that great promo it was a final sale.how it's returned and relisted now? they wouldn't have accepted it unless second buyer filed a claim or something.
> 
> Congrats on your Speedy!



I don't think they "lost" money. If GemsBerry got paid, that means her buyer had to accept Tradesy credit, which can only be used on their site. So either way, that money is coming back to them, plus whatever they plan on selling the returned bag for.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> I don't think they "lost" money. If GemsBerry got paid, that means her buyer had to accept Tradesy credit, which can only be used on their site. So either way, that money is coming back to them, plus whatever they plan on selling the returned bag for.


it looks like they lost money when they sold it for 20% off to the second buyer and they were not supposed to accept that return bec it was final sale.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> another interesting thing that the buyer who bought this bag from me in late July seemed to be a private seller, now when I checked she has closet full of items and 118 items sold since August (I wish I perform that well LOL). *among her sold items there are several bags from the same line of the same brand that my bag.*
> *I can't make much sense of it except my bag was switched.* then why Tradesy accepted return from second buyer 1 month later and increased price on it? Is it still my bag or they are using my listing and my pictures for someone else's bag?...


I'm guessing that she had the same bag in worse condition and did a switch. 

I'd love to look at the listings, both the original bag as well as her closet with similar/same items and compare to the Abbey Road listing. (I understand if you don't want to post publicly or even by PM but I'm suspicious of your buyer.)


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I'm guessing that she had the same bag in worse condition and did a switch.
> 
> I'd love to look at the listings, both the original bag as well as her closet with similar/same items and compare to the Abbey Road listing. (I understand if you don't want to post publicly or even by PM but I'm suspicious of your buyer.)


this will explain everything! it's all the same listing with my original pics and description, that's how Tradesy relists it now.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> this will explain everything! it's all the same listing with my original pics and description, that's how Tradesy relists it now.


But if your buyer is reselling YOUR bag with her own pictures, it might prove that she did a switcheroo, sending her worse-condition bag back to Tradesy and flipping your bag. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> But if your buyer is reselling YOUR bag with her own pictures, it might prove that she did a switcheroo, sending her worse-condition bag back to Tradesy and flipping your bag.
> 
> Does that make sense?



Ew! That's not right!! How can we turn this mischief in?!


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> But if your buyer is reselling YOUR bag with her own pictures, it might prove that she did a switcheroo, sending her worse-condition bag back to Tradesy and flipping your bag.
> 
> Does that make sense?





alwayscoffee89 said:


> Ew! That's not right!! How can we turn this mischief in?!


It's relisted by Tradesy both times. it's so not right if the first buyer switched my bag, second buyer had to file claim or something so Tradesy had to accept her return even though it was a final sale. maybe it's not my bag or the bag in the same condition I shipped it but Tradesy keeps using my pics. that's not right.
I hope it won't get back to me, I already contacted Tradesy and they refused to discuss it and assured it's all good on my side.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> It's relisted by Tradesy both times. it's so not right if the first buyer switched my bag, second buyer had to file claim or something so Tradesy had to accept her return even though it was a final sale. maybe it's not my bag or the bag in the same condition I shipped it but Tradesy keeps using my pics. that's not right.
> I hope it won't get back to me, I already contacted Tradesy and they refused to discuss it and assured it's all good on my side.



I don't think it will get back to you. I don't see how it can. Tradesy said it's all good, so just keep that message. 

Makes me weary about purchasing from a Tradesy closet now.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't think it will get back to you. I don't see how it can. Tradesy said it's all good, so just keep that message.
> 
> Makes me weary about purchasing from a Tradesy closet now.


Me too, but I'll keep an eye on the situation. 
most of Tradesy returns should be OK, buyer's remorse, wrong size etc.


----------



## LL777

I have a question to you ladies and gentlemen. I'm confused because I'm trying to figure out how it's possible that some reputable sellers sell absolutely new LV handbags and accessories for the retail price. I don't understand where they get new same bags over over again and how they make profit by selling them at the retail price.


----------



## Coffee911

BeenBurned said:


> But if your buyer is reselling YOUR bag with her own pictures, it might prove that she did a switcheroo, sending her worse-condition bag back to Tradesy and flipping your bag.
> 
> Does that make sense?



This is exactly why I'm scared to death to sell my LV bags! I have 3 literally brand new barely used,  never could tell I used them, but I'm too honest of a person. I am so afraid to be taken advantage of.


----------



## fashion_victim9

another cool story about Tradesy returns

10 days ago I sold a pair of shoes. I didn't receive any letters about returns, but I noticed that the buyer did return them, I saw "Pending customers service review" in my payout settings. it happens when the shoes are returned cause they don't fit or smth like that. Not SNAD and not authenticity issues. A week ago money was released, case closed to my favor, so all set. I withdrew the money to my bank.

and today, A WEEK AFTER THAT, I am receiving a letter from Tradesy: "The item was returned and after a thorough inspection here at Tradesy, we determined that the listing wasn't accurate enough to give the buyer the full picture of the item's condition, and therefore a full refund was issued to them and the earnings were pulled from the sale per our Refund Policy."

So they first gave me my money a week ago, and today they changed the reason for return (as obv it was another reason at first cause I didn't receive a letter from them about this return from the beginning) and took the money back!!! with no explanation what is wrong with the shoes, without ANY info. Just "listing wasn't accurate". it WAS accurate, it had 12 detailed pictures of good quality!


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> But if your buyer is reselling YOUR bag with her own pictures, it might prove that she did a switcheroo, sending her worse-condition bag back to Tradesy and flipping your bag.
> 
> Does that make sense?





fashion_victim9 said:


> another cool story about Tradesy returns
> 
> 10 days ago I sold a pair of shoes. I didn't receive any letters about returns, but I noticed that the buyer did return them, I saw "Pending customers service review" in my payout settings. it happens when the shoes are returned cause they don't fit or smth like that. Not SNAD and not authenticity issues. A week ago money was released, case closed to my favor, so all set. I withdrew the money to my bank.
> 
> and today, A WEEK AFTER THAT, I am receiving a letter from Tradesy: "The item was returned and after a thorough inspection here at Tradesy, we determined that the listing wasn't accurate enough to give the buyer the full picture of the item's condition, and therefore a full refund was issued to them and the earnings were pulled from the sale per our Refund Policy."
> 
> So they first gave me my money a week ago, and today they changed the reason for return (as obv it was another reason at first cause I didn't receive a letter from them about this return from the beginning) and took the money back!!! with no explanation what is wrong with the shoes, without ANY info. Just "listing wasn't accurate". it WAS accurate, it had 12 detailed pictures of good quality!



This is why I attach a tag with the buyer's name to what I'm selling and videotape the condition before I ship it.


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> *another cool story about Tradesy returns*
> 
> 10 days ago I sold a pair of shoes. I didn't receive any letters about returns, but I noticed that the buyer did return them, I saw "Pending customers service review" in my payout settings. it happens when the shoes are returned cause they don't fit or smth like that. Not SNAD and not authenticity issues. A week ago money was released, case closed to my favor, so all set. I withdrew the money to my bank.
> 
> and today, A WEEK AFTER THAT, I am receiving a letter from Tradesy: "The item was returned and after a thorough inspection here at Tradesy, we determined that the listing wasn't accurate enough to give the buyer the full picture of the item's condition, and therefore a full refund was issued to them and the earnings were pulled from the sale per our Refund Policy."
> 
> So they first gave me my money a week ago, and today they changed the reason for return (as obv it was another reason at first cause I didn't receive a letter from them about this return from the beginning) and took the money back!!! with no explanation what is wrong with the shoes, without ANY info. Just "listing wasn't accurate". it WAS accurate, it had 12 detailed pictures of good quality!


Maybe I'm dense but I don't see how your anecdote makes this "*another cool story about Tradesy returns*".  IMO, it's a seller's nightmare and anything but "cool." 

So does this mean your shoes are coming back to you?


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Maybe I'm dense but I don't see how your anecdote makes this "*another cool story about Tradesy returns*".  IMO, it's a seller's nightmare and anything but "cool."
> 
> So does this mean your shoes are coming back to you?



I'm being ironic, isn't it obv?
I wrote them 2 letters, explaining my point. We'll see


----------



## PikaboICU

fashion_victim9 said:


> I'm being ironic, isn't it obv?
> I wrote them 2 letters, explaining my point. We'll see




Sarcastic or perhaps Facetious but not ironic.. I was really looking for a GOOD story as I've had great CS with them & so have many others.
Anyway- that's really strange.. As BB asked, are they sending the shoes back to you?
I'm sorry- that sucks!

Always describe as if there are no photos and photograph as if there is no description.
Not saying you didn't but it's always a good reminder..For ALL of us..


----------



## fashion_victim9

PikaboICU said:


> Sarcastic or perhaps Facetious but not ironic.. I was really looking for a GOOD story as I've had great CS with them & so have many others.
> Anyway- that's really strange.. As BB asked, are they sending the shoes back to you?
> I'm sorry- that sucks!
> 
> Always describe as if there are no photos and photograph as if there is no description.
> Not saying you didn't but it's always a good reminder..For ALL of us..



Ok, I should have written "COOL" story, but it's not the point. Just needed some support instead of criticism
I have rich experience selling with Tradesy and always do my best to make honest pics / description. they gonna send them back, yes, that's what they said in their letter. if they don't hear me before it and make a fair decision (it happened before once)


----------



## PikaboICU

fashion_victim9 said:


> Ok, I should have written "COOL" story, but it's not the point. Just needed some support instead of criticism
> I have rich experience selling with Tradesy and always do my best to make honest pics / description. they gonna send them back, yes, that's what they said in their letter. if they don't hear me before it and make a fair decision (it happened before once)




I wasn't trying to criticize you- really, I wasn't..
My post was a reminder for everyone- and I did post a disclaimer that I wasn't saying you didn't do so. 

I know how upsetting it is when this happens but try to remember it's not personal- they aren't judging you as a person, it's just business. 
I know it's tough to take emotions out of the equation but it'll be easier if you do.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> another cool story about Tradesy returns
> 
> 10 days ago I sold a pair of shoes. I didn't receive any letters about returns, but I noticed that the buyer did return them, I saw "Pending customers service review" in my payout settings. it happens when the shoes are returned cause they don't fit or smth like that. Not SNAD and not authenticity issues. A week ago money was released, case closed to my favor, so all set. I withdrew the money to my bank.
> 
> and today, A WEEK AFTER THAT, I am receiving a letter from Tradesy: "The item was returned and after a thorough inspection here at Tradesy, we determined that the listing wasn't accurate enough to give the buyer the full picture of the item's condition, and therefore a full refund was issued to them and the earnings were pulled from the sale per our Refund Policy."
> 
> So they first gave me my money a week ago, and today they changed the reason for return (as obv it was another reason at first cause I didn't receive a letter from them about this return from the beginning) and took the money back!!! with no explanation what is wrong with the shoes, without ANY info. Just "listing wasn't accurate". it WAS accurate, it had 12 detailed pictures of good quality!


THAT! it's never a completed sale on Tradesy even after you withdrew the money. Tradesy most likely gave the buyer store credit first and she demanded cash refund. it must be very frustrating.



NANI1972 said:


> This is why I attach a tag with the buyer's name to what I'm selling and videotape the condition before I ship it.


Me too. I ask to keep the tag before returning, customer is not obliged to do it by TOU but just in case if the customer claims SNAD and the item hasn't been worn/switched/deliberately damaged she will have to explain why she removed the tag.
More like a preventive measure. there should be stickers for shoes too.


----------



## fashion_victim9

PikaboICU said:


> I wasn't trying to criticize you- really, I wasn't..
> My post was a reminder for everyone- and I did post a disclaimer that I wasn't saying you didn't do so.
> 
> I know how upsetting it is when this happens but try to remember it's not personal- they aren't judging you as a person, it's just business.
> I know it's tough to take emotions out of the equation but it'll be easier if you do.



so anyway I just wanted to share. and warn others that we can't be sure it's all set even when case is closed, Tradesy can change their mind in days or weeks and come back to your return case. such a mess


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> THAT! it's never a completed sale on Tradesy even after you withdrew the money. Tradesy most likely gave the buyer store credit first and she demanded cash refund. it must be very frustrating.
> .



I was also thinking they changed their decision when preparing to repost the shoes in their closet. maybe they took closer look and decided that smth is not good with them. cause I'm pretty sure the buyer returned them for a "good" reason. when it's SNAD, I always have letter from Tradesy. and I didn't have it about those return. or maybe they just made a mistake and will answer me apologizing and will return the money lol. miracles happen, right?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I love serial tags! I think it also deters the buyer from doing anything wrong by knowing someone is taking the extra step for extra precaution! Why mess with someone who knows their $hit? I always put it in my description too that the item will be shipped with a security tag for buyers protection. (But really it's my own) [emoji12] 

I'm really sorry that happened OP, that would make me mad. I would kindly ask Tradesy that you deserve to tell your side of the story, it can't hurt. 

Keep us updated! I'm crossing my fingers for you!! [emoji171]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I love serial tags! I think it also deters the buyer from doing anything wrong by knowing someone is taking the extra step for extra precaution! Why mess with someone who knows their $hit? I always put it in my description too that the item will be shipped with a security tag for buyers protection. (But really it's my own) [emoji12] 

I'm really sorry that happened OP, that would make me mad. I would kindly ask Tradesy that you deserve to tell your side of the story, it can't hurt. 

Keep us updated! I'm crossing my fingers for you!! [emoji171]


----------



## GemsBerry

LL777 said:


> I have a question to you ladies and gentlemen. I'm confused because I'm trying to figure out how it's possible that some reputable sellers sell absolutely new LV handbags and accessories for the retail price. I don't understand where they get new same bags over over again and how they make profit by selling them at the retail price.


Someone brought it before on this thread and there were several explanations. I can only come up with one, if the seller takes advantage of exchange rates in different countries. but it's a stretch already given that she needs to pay shipping/transportation fees, Tradesy fees and possibly export/custom fees. maybe they are stolen bags? bags that factory workers sell? maybe but I'm 90% positive lots of brand new LVs are fakes.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> so anyway I just wanted to share. and warn others that we can't be sure it's all set even when case is closed, Tradesy can change their mind in days or weeks and come back to your return case. such a mess





fashion_victim9 said:


> I was also thinking they changed their decision when preparing to repost the shoes in their closet. maybe they took closer look and decided that smth is not good with them. cause I'm pretty sure the buyer returned them for a "good" reason. when it's SNAD, I always have letter from Tradesy. and I didn't have it about those return. or maybe they just made a mistake and will answer me apologizing and will return the money lol. miracles happen, right?


I hope they do the right thing by you. It isn't fair to release your money and then take it back. The best thing about Tradesy is that once your money is released, you don't have to worry about a chargeback, like you do on other sites. I hope that remains the case. I hope they come to their senses.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I hope they do the right thing by you. It isn't fair to release your money and then take it back. The best thing about Tradesy is that once your money is released, you don't have to worry about a chargeback, like you do on other sites. I hope that remains the case. I hope they come to their senses.



thank you so much
we'll see what they answer
they usually ship the item back so fast, that when I get the answer, the package may be on the way lol
but I still hope we'll figure it out and it's some kind of mistake


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> thank you so much
> we'll see what they answer
> they usually ship the item back so fast, that when I get the answer, the package may be on the way lol
> but I still hope we'll figure it out and it's some kind of mistake


I hope Tradesy will hear you. It depends who is dealing with it, you know there are more experienced team members than others. I believe they take into consideration seller's reputation and selling history and buyer's buying history (and selling if she's also a seller).


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> thank you so much
> we'll see what they answer
> they usually ship the item back so fast, that when I get the answer, the package may be on the way lol
> but I still hope we'll figure it out and it's some kind of mistake



This is very true. 

I had a customer try to polish my Chanel earrings (there was some tarnish on it and I fully disclosed that) and while she was doing it a rhinestone fell off and she filed for a return. 

Tradesy said they were going to send it back to me unless I had some evidence that I didn't ship the earrings out this way. I immediately sent them my video of me packaging the item up- rhinestones were definitely all intact. But it took Tradesy CS 3 days to get back to me, and during one of those days, someone from Tradesy return had shipped the item back to me. I got the item back before their response, wrote them a pretty angry email and when they finally got back to me, they agreed to take the item back and released my funds. Be persistent if you know you're in the right!


----------



## EGBDF

New codes again!
drop25 (25 off 250)
drop50 (50 off 500)
drop200 (200 off 1500)

good tip Sept 30 11:59 PDT


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EGBDF said:


> New codes again!
> drop25 (25 off 250)
> drop50 (50 off 500)
> drop200 (200 off 1500)
> 
> good tip Sept 30 11:59 PDT


thanks for sharing... how do some people get the codes so fast?!


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I got my Speedy....are you guys ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478719
> View attachment 3478720
> 
> 
> It was in amazing condition! What a steal!!


Nice!
So I see you decided to sell it!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

EGBDF said:


> Nice!
> So I see you decided to sell it!



Oh yes, I personally like the 25 better. Even the 30 looks huge on me! Plus, I have my eye on the Ciassa Hobo in stores and I'm saving up!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I don't think I want to sell to her period. And then she asks me if it is fake or real. I wish we can block people.


----------



## Bellanola

Omg, I just went through this the other day!  Was offered a lowball price, I generously discounted, then buyer wanted another discount.  A million questions AFTER purchasing that could be answered from just reading the listing.  Thank goodness the sale fell through...dodged a bullet!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Bellanola said:


> Omg, I just went through this the other day!  Was offered a lowball price, I generously discounted, then buyer wanted another discount.  A million questions AFTER purchasing that could be answered from just reading the listing.  Thank goodness the sale fell through...dodged a bullet!



These are exactly the people you want to avoid. Yuck. They are the ones who will throw fits later and ruin your bag. No thank you!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3479562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I don't think I want to sell to her period. And then she asks me if it is fake or real. I wish we can block people.


let me guess, and she will tell all her friends about you if you "give it" to her for $300?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> let me guess, and she will tell all her friends about you if you "give it" to her for $300?



Ew. I haven't heard that one, but wouldn't be surprised though!


----------



## jmc3007

has anyone here experienced a refused package from a buyer?  this would be a first for me.  the package is on its way back to Tradesy HQ since I used their shipping label.  there's been no communication with the buyer whatsoever, the only message was from me when I informed them that the item was shipped and provided tracking numbers. any idea as to what happens next?


----------



## Toby93

I recently sold a purse on Tradesy, and it was delivered on Sept 20th.  It didn't state anywhere that the item was being returned, as it had in the past and my funds were supposed to be released soon.  The bag had been used 2x and was in brand new condition.  Tonight I get an email from Tradsey telling me that the bag had been returned to them because of odor which was not disclosed and that they had refunded the buyer and were returning it to me.  This bag had absolutely no odor of any kind so I am sure it is a case of buyers remorse!  I emailed Tradesy and they said the return was initiated within 24 hours and that my security tag was still attached.  How can Tradesy say there is an odor?  Did the buyer add something in order to get a refund?  I don't think I will be using them again.  So disappointed in them as I thought they were a much better alternative to eBay


----------



## GemsBerry

Toby93 said:


> I recently sold a purse on Tradesy, and it was delivered on Sept 20th.  It didn't state anywhere that the item was being returned, as it had in the past and my funds were supposed to be released soon.  The bag had been used 2x and was in brand new condition.  Tonight I get an email from Tradsey telling me that the bag had been returned to them because of odor which was not disclosed and that they had refunded the buyer and were returning it to me.  This bag had absolutely no odor of any kind so I am sure it is a case of buyers remorse!  I emailed Tradesy and they said the return was initiated within 24 hours and that my security tag was still attached.  How can Tradesy say there is an odor?  Did the buyer add something in order to get a refund?  I don't think I will be using them again.  So disappointed in them as I thought they were a much better alternative to eBay


Sorry to hear that, both stories sound like buyer's remorse. one buyer that I suspect in switching my bag asked very specific Qs about odor after she purchased it. I found it weird. then many odd things happened to that bag.


jmc3007 said:


> has anyone here experienced a refused package from a buyer?  this would be a first for me.  the package is on its way back to Tradesy HQ since I used their shipping label.  there's been no communication with the buyer whatsoever, the only message was from me when I informed them that the item was shipped and provided tracking numbers. any idea as to what happens next?


not in my experience but i'm sure they'll have to give a good explanation to Tradesy, there's absolutely no reason not to release your funds.


----------



## Toby93

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear that, both stories sound like buyer's remorse. one buyer that I suspect in switching my bag asked very specific Qs about odor after she purchased it. I found it weird. then many odd things happened to that bag.
> 
> not in my experience but i'm sure they'll have to give a good explanation to Tradesy, there's absolutely no reason not to release your funds.


What sort of things happened to your bag?  I have contacted Tradesy but they said they don't think it's a case of buyers remorse since a return was asked for right away.  I am not sure what to do - I hope I don't get a bag back that now has an odor!


----------



## GemsBerry

Toby93 said:


> What sort of things happened to your bag?  I have contacted Tradesy but they said they don't think it's a case of buyers remorse since a return was asked for right away.  I am not sure what to do - I hope I don't get a bag back that now has an odor!


I just posted few pages ago, bag was relisted with more damage but my funds were released. it was resold by Tradesy closet on final sale for 20% off but then it was returned again and re-listed. I suspect bag was switched by the 1st buyer. red flags were wired name and address (USPS site didn't recognize it), similar bags were listed and sold in buyer's closet later, she asked explicitly about odor. I'm happy I got paid but I keep an eye on that bag just in case.
I would ask Tradesy to tell you which odor is that and why they think it's not added by customer. Leather also has leather smell which is divine BTW.


----------



## BeenBurned

Toby93 said:


> I emailed Tradesy and they said the return was initiated within 24 hours and that my security tag was still attached.  How can Tradesy say there is an odor?  Did the buyer add something in order to get a refund?  I don't think I will be using them again.  So disappointed in them as I thought they were a much better alternative to eBay





Toby93 said:


> I hope I don't get a bag back that now has an odor!


Supposedly Tradesy examines items when they're returned as "fake." In a case like yours, do they examine the item and do a "sniff test?" How do they determine odor? Or do they just return it to you?


----------



## PikaboICU

GemsBerry said:


> ........ Leather also has leather smell which is divine BTW.



It does and I love it! 
My son thinks I'm nuts as I love to smell brand new leather boots/shoes. lol
Balenciaga Leather has the most yummy scent- sometimes when I'm in my closet, I will just grab a dustbag & smell the leather.

Oh my stars- I originally worded that differently but it sounded/read awful. 
Original: _sometimes when I'm in my closet I'll just smell my Bals._. YIKES! 
I'm so glad I proofread that.


----------



## GemsBerry

PikaboICU said:


> It does and I love it!
> My son thinks I'm nuts as I love to smell brand new leather boots/shoes. lol
> Balenciaga Leather has the most yummy scent- sometimes when I'm in my closet, I will just grab a dustbag & smell the leather.
> 
> Oh my stars- I originally worded that differently but it sounded/read awful.
> Original: _sometimes when I'm in my closet I'll just smell my Bals._. YIKES!
> I'm so glad I proofread that.


LOL that's how rumors start, they'll say Tradesy sellers are perverts and sniffers


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Toby93 said:


> What sort of things happened to your bag?  I have contacted Tradesy but they said they don't think it's a case of buyers remorse since a return was asked for right away.  I am not sure what to do - I hope I don't get a bag back that now has an odor!



I feel like odor is such a variable opinion dependent on each individual. What smells like nothing to you, might smell like old perfume to me. But unless it was a raunchy odor or smoke odor, I wouldn't return something based on that. Odor is pretty simple to remove. Some bags that I have purchased have had a storage odor and after a week of airing it out with a Dryer sheet, it's gone. 

I'm sorry that happened to you, that's frustrating


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hi! New to Tradesy. Just sold an expensive bag ($2.5k+) and it was delivered Thursday. Money not available yet. What happens now? I've been so afraid someone would use my bag or damage it or send back a fake bag and I'd get scammed. About how long does it take for sellers to have funds available?


----------



## EGBDF

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hi! New to Tradesy. Just sold an expensive bag ($2.5k+) and it was delivered Thursday. Money not available yet. What happens now? I've been so afraid someone would use my bag or damage it or send back a fake bag and I'd get scammed. About how long does it take for sellers to have funds available?


Congrats on your sale. If you go to "Your sales" you should see something telling you when your money will be released. It would be at least 4 days after the item was delivered.


----------



## Toby93

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I feel like odor is such a variable opinion dependent on each individual. What smells like nothing to you, might smell like old perfume to me. But unless it was a raunchy odor or smoke odor, I wouldn't return something based on that. Odor is pretty simple to remove. Some bags that I have purchased have had a storage odor and after a week of airing it out with a Dryer sheet, it's gone.
> 
> I'm sorry that happened to you, that's frustrating


The bag had no odor unless you consider the "new bag" smell and odor!  I can't wear perfume and I don't smoke and I am acutely aware of any odd smells, but this was practically a new bag and I am at a loss.  The other thing I would warn sellers against is listing too low a shipping cost.  I only charged the buyer $13.99 but the actual shipping with the insurance cost me $35.


----------



## Toby93

BeenBurned said:


> Supposedly Tradesy examines items when they're returned as "fake." In a case like yours, do they examine the item and do a "sniff test?" How do they determine odor? Or do they just return it to you?


I have replied to the email that Tradesy sent me stating that I believe this to be a buyers remorse return, and that the bag had no odors.  They replied and said that odor is a "tricky" thing and that I can relist but to make sure I disclose the odor??  There was no odor and I made sure that I was very clear with that but so far they just keep,saying that they will send me the tracking when they ship it back


----------



## nicole0612

Toby93 said:


> The bag had no odor unless you consider the "new bag" smell and odor!  I can't wear perfume and I don't smoke and I am acutely aware of any odd smells, but this was practically a new bag and I am at a loss.  The other thing I would warn sellers against is listing too low a shipping cost.  I only charged the buyer $13.99 but the actual shipping with the insurance cost me $35.



I know this doesn't answer your main problem, but most of us here use the $8.50 Tradesy prepaid label for shipping because it covers you for insurance and the full shipping fee. One tip is that if you try to choose that option on the app it will tell you that you can't use it for items over $2,500, but if you save the listing and then switch over to the desktop version to select the shipping method,  then it will let you choose the Tradesy prepaid label no matter what the price is of the item you're selling.


----------



## Toby93

Thank you for the response.  I don't use the prepaid label since I am on the Canadian side of the border and ship from NY state post office.  Does Tradesy send you the label online?  I have always just listed the shipping and paid my own, but if I decide to sell on Tradesy again then I will definitely look into this


----------



## uadjit

Toby93 said:


> I have replied to the email that Tradesy sent me stating that I believe this to be a buyers remorse return, and that the bag had no odors.  They replied and said that odor is a "tricky" thing and that I can relist but to make sure I disclose the odor??  There was no odor and I made sure that I was very clear with that but so far they just keep,saying that they will send me the tracking when they ship it back


I would clarify that your bag did NOT have an odor when you sent it so if it is returned with one either the buyer created the odor herself to force a return or has switched the bag entirely.


----------



## Toby93

uadjit said:


> I would clarify that your bag did NOT have an odor when you sent it so if it is returned with one either the buyer created the odor herself to force a return or has switched the bag entirely.


I'm not sure if they are open on weekends, but they are not replying to me  I hate that they just arbitrarily decide that it's being returned and I have no say in the matter!  They are turning into eBay and siding with the buyer in most cases!


----------



## nicole0612

Toby93 said:


> Thank you for the response.  I don't use the prepaid label since I am on the Canadian side of the border and ship from NY state post office.  Does Tradesy send you the label online?  I have always just listed the shipping and paid my own, but if I decide to sell on Tradesy again then I will definitely look into this



Yes, you just download it from the website once the item sells and then you can drop it off at the post office you typically go to.



Toby93 said:


> I'm not sure if they are open on weekends, but they are not replying to me  I hate that they just arbitrarily decide that it's being returned and I have no say in the matter!  They are turning into eBay and siding with the buyer in most cases!


 
They usually take 1 day to return my emails. I agree, state very clearly that you checked the bag had no odor before it was sent, and that it it now has a scent it was due to the buyer causing the scent. If you packed it in a lot of plastic wrap, that can add a fairly strong scent, but it would air out in ~24 hours or so. I wouldn't mention this though in your email to Tradesy, best to keep it short and definitive.


----------



## Toby93

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, you just download it from the website once the item sells and then you can drop it off at the post office you typically go to.
> 
> 
> 
> They usually take 1 day to return my emails. I agree, state very clearly that you checked the bag had no odor before it was sent, and that it it now has a scent it was due to the buyer causing the scent. If you packed it in a lot of plastic wrap, that can add a fairly strong scent, but it would air out in ~24 hours or so. I wouldn't mention this though in your email to Tradesy, best to keep it short and definitive.



Thank you for the info!  I didn't wrap it in plastic, but I did wrap it in bubble wrap before I put it in the box.  It sounds as though Tradesy has already refunded the buyer so I don't think they want to take the hit on this.  I think they are ignoring me on purpose so that they can just send it back.  I will contact them first thing on Monday if I don't hear back from them.


----------



## jmc3007

Toby93 said:


> I'm not sure if they are open on weekends, but they are not replying to me  I hate that they just arbitrarily decide that it's being returned and I have no say in the matter!  They are turning into eBay and siding with the buyer in most cases!


I share your frustration and can certainly empathize, their decision making can feel arbitrary at times but overall and by that I mean over 17 months of sales history, I find they strive to be fair to both buyers and sellers.  there could be 2 or 3 returns out of maybe 12-15 total that I'd disagree with but in the big picture they actually have gotten better, more consistent I'd say.  every now and then their calls do make me scratch my head, as an example a couple of months ago I sold a Chloe bag whereby the zipper completely separates at the end for full access but it was returned and the reason cited was broken zipper.  clearly it's not broken but the buyer and their staff didn't or couldn't figure out that you're suppose to zip like you would with a jacket. I relisted it and sold a week later to someone who was more well versed in common sense, and she kept it.

tbh if you're a seller with only a few items to unload one adverse decision can have a greater impact and make you feel that Tradesy is biased for sellers or buyer and whatnots, I just wanted to share my perspective as someone with a wider range of stats under her belt.


----------



## justthefacts

I just had my first bad experience on Tradesy.  I bought a LV bag charm, which was listed as gently used.  I had also bought some new LV items so I played with them first and opened box with charm 5 days later.  I tried to attach it to my bag and the clasp broke!  The metal links were also very dull so I contacted Tradesy and they did allow return and I got a full refund after the 4 day period. They initially tried to offer site credit, which I declined.


----------



## nicole0612

justthefacts said:


> I just had my first bad experience on Tradesy.  I bought a LV bag charm, which was listed as gently used.  I had also bought some new LV items so I played with them first and opened box with charm 5 days later.  I tried to attach it to my bag and the clasp broke!  The metal links were also very dull so I contacted Tradesy and they did allow return and I got a full refund after the 4 day period. They initially tried to offer site credit, which I declined.



Sorry this happened to you, but I would say it was a good experience since Tradesy gave you a refund for the damaged item despite it being past the 4 day review period. I have purchased 4 items that were misrepresented (2 were fake and 2 were damaged) and Tradesy gave me a refund in all of the cases. Much easier and less stressful than Ebay in my opinion.


----------



## justthefacts

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry this happened to you, but I would say it was a good experience since Tradesy gave you a refund for the damaged item despite it being past the 4 day review period. I have purchased 4 items that were misrepresented (2 were fake and 2 were damaged) and Tradesy gave me a refund in all of the cases. Much easier and less stressful than Ebay in my opinion.



You are right!  Just used to having no problems with Tradesy. [emoji23]


----------



## Toby93

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry this happened to you, but I would say it was a good experience since Tradesy gave you a refund for the damaged item despite it being past the 4 day review period. I have purchased 4 items that were misrepresented (2 were fake and 2 were damaged) and Tradesy gave me a refund in all of the cases. Much easier and less stressful than Ebay in my opinion.


I do believe that Tradesy is fair to the buyer, and the fact that they let you return it after their 4 day period was very good for you  I think in the beginning they used to take returns if they were represented properly and just resell them themselves.  I think that they had so many returns that now they are just returning everything to the seller, or at least they try to!


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> I do believe that Tradesy is fair to the buyer, and the fact that they let you return it after their 4 day period was very good for you  I think in the beginning they used to take returns if they were represented properly and just resell them themselves.  I think that they had so many returns that now they are just returning everything to the seller, or at least they try to!


I hope that isn't true. I think they are probably getting stricter about it.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

whateve said:


> I'm really mad at Tradesy right now! I can't price my items at the prices I want. I'm listing a bag from a not well-known brand and it won't let me price it over $45! I have to up the retail price to way over retail in order to price it at the price I want. Some bags are actually worth more than retail. Doesn't Tradesy know that?



I had that problem a few months ago on the Tradesy app, it would seem to limit the price I wanted to list my item at.

However on the desktop website it allows you to adjust to whatever price you like. 

I've since updated my Tradesy app and have no issues.


----------



## whateve

AuthenticChanel said:


> I had that problem a few months ago on the Tradesy app, it would seem to limit the price I wanted to list my item at.
> 
> However on the desktop website it allows you to adjust to whatever price you like.
> 
> I've since updated my Tradesy app and have no issues.


Thanks. I'm doing it on the desktop now and it works. Their suggested price seems to never be right. A few times it was too high rather than too low. Every brand has such a range of prices that I can't understand why they would think this helps anyone.  I've used their suggested prices when I had no idea how to price a few items. They sold really quick so it was probably too low.


----------



## divababe

GemsBerry said:


> I just posted few pages ago, bag was relisted with more damage but my funds were released. it was resold by Tradesy closet on final sale for 20% off but then it was returned again and re-listed. I suspect bag was switched by the 1st buyer. red flags were wired name and address (USPS site didn't recognize it), similar bags were listed and sold in buyer's closet later, she asked explicitly about odor. I'm happy I got paid but I keep an eye on that bag just in case.
> I would ask Tradesy to tell you which odor is that and why they think it's not added by customer. Leather also has leather smell which is divine BTW.



I am reading about the odor issue and there's one buyer asked me questions about if the bag I listed smells. I said it doesn't smell like smoke if that's what they meant since it came from a smoke free home, but it's a leather bag so it smells like leather bag. Even my Chanel smells like leather! I hope it's not the same person as to the one switching out your bag.


----------



## divababe

Has anyone had this happened to them? I sold a bag on Tradesy and got the funds. But now in my Tradesy items sold, it didn't have the bag as sold. I wonder if it's a system issue? Tradesy didn't contact me or what not and I had messages from the buyer that they were satisfied. I was just wondering since I got the funds so not super concern.


----------



## EGBDF

divababe said:


> Has anyone had this happened to them? I sold a bag on Tradesy and got the funds. But now in my Tradesy items sold, it didn't have the bag as sold. I wonder if it's a system issue? Tradesy didn't contact me or what not and I had messages from the buyer that they were satisfied. I was just wondering since I got the funds so not super concern.


Click on the item and see whose closet is in. Your buyer may be reselling it. It may have been returned and is going to be sold in one of Tradesy's closets.


----------



## divababe

EGBDF said:


> Click on the item and see whose closet is in. Your buyer may be reselling it. It may have been returned and is going to be sold in one of Tradesy's closets.



I don't even see the item in my closet....


----------



## divababe

EGBDF said:


> Click on the item and see whose closet is in. Your buyer may be reselling it. It may have been returned and is going to be sold in one of Tradesy's closets.



Omg! I saw the buyer re-listed the bag using all my pictures and descriptions. She didn't sell for a higher price than what she bought from me for, but it's crazy that she wouldn't even change the description.


----------



## EGBDF

divababe said:


> Omg! I saw the buyer re-listed the bag using all my pictures and descriptions. She didn't sell for a higher price than what she bought from me for, but it's crazy that she wouldn't even change the description.


Why are you so surprised? This is allowed by Tradesy and in their terms. On the plus side, it makes it more likely that a buyer will easily relist an item rather than trying to force a return for an unfounded claim if they don't want the item. I do think it is weird seeing your own photos on another's listing, and there's the chance that the item doesn't look the same anymore if the buyer used it in any way before re-listing. Personally, I would take my own photos to relist .


----------



## ccbaggirl89

divababe said:


> Omg! I saw the buyer re-listed the bag using all my pictures and descriptions. She didn't sell for a higher price than what she bought from me for, but it's crazy that she wouldn't even change the description.


this is interesting, b/c if someone were to steal your original photos it'd be copyright and taken down. but Tradesy actually allows a complete relist from purchased items in your history, without changes, so i guess because they paid for it (the buyer), the listing is now considered theirs and not yours?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

EGBDF said:


> Congrats on your sale. If you go to "Your sales" you should see something telling you when your money will be released. It would be at least 4 days after the item was delivered.



Thanks! But under my sales it just says "completed" but doesn't say when my funds will be released. Is it 4 business days or 4 days total? I think today or tomorrow would be 4 days.


----------



## EGBDF

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thanks! But under my sales it just says "completed" but doesn't say when my funds will be released. Is it 4 business days or 4 days total? I think today or tomorrow would be 4 days.


Oh, then I am ???
Maybe someone else can help. Otherwise I'd try to get Tradesy in chat when they are open and find out when you will get your money. Good luck!


----------



## jmc3007

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thanks! But under my sales it just says "completed" but doesn't say when my funds will be released. Is it 4 business days or 4 days total? I think today or tomorrow would be 4 days.


There's another line in smaller text below COMPLETED that reads either "Your item is on its way to the buyer" or "Your item has been delivered. Your earnings will be available to withdraw October X, 2016 at X hour PST


----------



## paula3boys

Toby93 said:


> I'm not sure if they are open on weekends, but they are not replying to me  I hate that they just arbitrarily decide that it's being returned and I have no say in the matter!  They are turning into eBay and siding with the buyer in most cases!



They do seem to side with buyer and you have to repeatedly contact them if you're seller who knows the buyer lied to get funds back!


----------



## Toby93

jmc3007 said:


> There's another line in smaller text below COMPLETED that reads either "Your item is on its way to the buyer" or "Your item has been delivered. Your earnings will be available to withdraw October X, 2016 at X hour PST





paula3boys said:


> They do seem to side with buyer and you have to repeatedly contact them if you're seller who knows the buyer lied to get funds back!


My listing said "completed" and that my earnings would be available on XXX.  Then out of the blue I get an email stating that there was an odor and that my bag was at HQ and that my funds were pulled. I have sent them 4 emails with no reply but I hope that this is because of the weekend.  This was a beautiful almost new bag with no smell.  Thank you for your advice - I will keep emailing them and hopefully they restore my funds!


----------



## paula3boys

Toby93 said:


> My listing said "completed" and that my earnings would be available on XXX.  Then out of the blue I get an email stating that there was an odor and that my bag was at HQ and that my funds were pulled. I have sent them 4 emails with no reply but I hope that this is because of the weekend.  This was a beautiful almost new bag with no smell.  Thank you for your advice - I will keep emailing them and hopefully they restore my funds!



Good luck. I sent a video to show no marks several times and had to file complaint with BBB before they did the right thing.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

TRADESY has a handbag I just listed 2 days ago on sale for 10% off. Will I still get the original amount of money for my payout?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I'm selling a handbag with a HUGE heavy Gucci box, can I still use the $8.50 TRADESY label or should I charge $35 for USPS signature confirmation & insurance.


----------



## Toby93

paula3boys said:


> Good luck. I sent a video to show no marks several times and had to file complaint with BBB before they did the right thing.


Did they eventually put the money back in your account?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm selling a handbag with a HUGE heavy Gucci box, can I still use the $8.50 TRADESY label or should I charge $35 for USPS signature confirmation & insurance.



I sold a vintage trunk using the tradesy label that was 55lbs - no issues!


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm selling a handbag with a HUGE heavy Gucci box, can I still use the $8.50 TRADESY label or should I charge $35 for USPS signature confirmation & insurance.


You can use the Tradesy label. That's one thing I like about Tradesy's label--no worries about the weight!


----------



## paula3boys

Toby93 said:


> Did they eventually put the money back in your account?


Not till after numerous hours spent on my end calling and e-mailing them plus reporting them to the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## Toby93

paula3boys said:


> Not till after numerous hours spent on my end calling and e-mailing them plus reporting them to the Better Business Bureau.


I'll call them tomorrow and see what they have to say


----------



## divababe

EGBDF said:


> Why are you so surprised? This is allowed by Tradesy and in their terms. On the plus side, it makes it more likely that a buyer will easily relist an item rather than trying to force a return for an unfounded claim if they don't want the item. I do think it is weird seeing your own photos on another's listing, and there's the chance that the item doesn't look the same anymore if the buyer used it in any way before re-listing. Personally, I would take my own photos to relist .



I wasn't surprised to see my bag being resell, obviously expected it if they used it and then wanted to get something else. However, using the same description as "I bought this bag in the store myself and used it over the years", wouldn't be true? I do agree with you that if it was used and the conditions changed, then the pictures are not representing the item which all and all would not be beneficial to the seller at the end of the day if someone purchased and realized it was different than described or pictured?


----------



## divababe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is interesting, b/c if someone were to steal your original photos it'd be copyright and taken down. but Tradesy actually allows a complete relist from purchased items in your history, without changes, so i guess because they paid for it (the buyer), the listing is now considered theirs and not yours?



I guess so, but I would have changed some description or something to state the real fact as they bought it on Tradesy, changed their minds so reselling vs using all the deceit lotions word for word.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> TRADESY has a handbag I just listed 2 days ago on sale for 10% off. Will I still get the original amount of money for my payout?


yes. The discount is paid by Tradesy.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> yes. The discount is paid by Tradesy.



Wow that's $99 dollars off!
If I didn't already own the Bag I'd buy if myself


----------



## jmc3007

another one of Tradesy's recent "enhancements" is on the sales page, they no longer show the balance for pending funds, only lifetime earnings and available funds.  bummer for me because I always found the pending number useful to keep track of how much sales haven't cleared, now I have no idea and have to go through each transaction to tally up.   ugh!!  lifetime earnings isn't terribly helpful, it's nice to know but it doesn't tell me how much money I have coming up.  even better is knowing how much sales I've racked up for each calendar year, that's more useful I think.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

jmc3007 said:


> another one of Tradesy's recent "enhancements" is on the sales page, they no longer show the balance for pending funds, only lifetime earnings and available funds.  bummer for me because I always found the pending number useful to keep track of how much sales haven't cleared, now I have no idea and have to go through each transaction to tally up.   ugh!!  lifetime earnings isn't terribly helpful, it's nice to know but it doesn't tell me how much money I have coming up.  even better is knowing how much sales I've racked up for each calendar year, that's more useful I think.



It shows my pending earnings...


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> another one of Tradesy's recent "enhancements" is on the sales page, they no longer show the balance for pending funds, only lifetime earnings and available funds.  bummer for me because I always found the pending number useful to keep track of how much sales haven't cleared, now I have no idea and have to go through each transaction to tally up.   ugh!!  lifetime earnings isn't terribly helpful, it's nice to know but it doesn't tell me how much money I have coming up.  even better is knowing how much sales I've racked up for each calendar year, that's more useful I think.





alwayscoffee89 said:


> It shows my pending earnings...


Mine doesn't. Across the top of the sales page is Lifetime Earnings, Total Sales and Available. If I go to the Manage Payouts page, I can see pending earnings


----------



## alwayscoffee89

this is from my sales page. I currently don't have any pending earnings, but this morning I did and it showed. Payout page will show pending earnings also.


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3483475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from my sales page. I currently don't have any pending earnings, but this morning I did and it showed. Payout page will show pending earnings also.


Are you on the app? I'm on my desktop and I don't see that.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Are you on the app? I'm on my desktop and I don't see that.



Yes, I can't get on desktop right now to see if that is what it is or not. But if that is the case, that's not very helpful. I feel like the app is way behind on things, it doesn't even include the shipping in the app like it does desktop version.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Bought a purse from a snotty seller, but thankfully the purse arrived as described, today she sent me this message: 


does Tradesy do this now? I don't see it on my end?


----------



## bernz84

Tradesy has a release payment option? I always thought that was a Poshmark thing...


----------



## LL777

I'm so upset... My bag was sold early Saturday morning and I printed out Tradesy label a few hours later and took the bag to the post office. While I was there waiting in line I decided to buy a tape to take it home with me. When it was my turn,  I gave the package to the clerk she asked me the standard questions they always ask I answered and gave her the tape to scan. She gave me the receipt and left without looking at it. Well, on Monday morning I checked the tracking and flipped out. It said that pre shipment info was sent on October 2. How is it possible that I sent the package on Saturday and it's telling me that the label was created on Sunday? I looked at my receipt and it doesn't show the acceptance only purchase of the tape. I went back to post office today and they checked the system and said that they accepted the package and gave  me the paper with all kind of information but it doesn't say anything about them accepting it. I filed a claim today and have to wait 3-4 days while they will be investigating. I doubt they will find the package and I don't have anything on my hands to prove that the package was dropped off. Lesson is learned I guess a very expensive lesson. I have a few things to sell and after I'm done.


----------



## PikaboICU

LL777 said:


> I'm so upset... My bag was sold early Saturday morning and I printed out Tradesy label a few hours later and took the bag to the post office. While I was there waiting in line I decided to buy a tape to take it home with me. When it was my turn,  I gave the package to the clerk she asked me the standard questions they always ask I answered and gave her the tape to scan. She gave me the receipt and left without looking at it. Well, on Monday morning I checked the tracking and flipped out. It said that pre shipment info was sent on October 2. How is it possible that I sent the package on Saturday and it's telling me that the label was created on Sunday? I looked at my receipt and it doesn't show the acceptance only purchase of the tape. I went back to post office today and they checked the system and said that they accepted the package and gave  me the paper with all kind of information but it doesn't say anything about them accepting it. I filed a claim today and have to wait 3-4 days while they will be investigating. I doubt they will find the package and I don't have anything on my hands to prove that the package was dropped off. Lesson is learned I guess a very expensive lesson. I have a few things to sell and after I'm done.




Is there a way as a seller to check the tracking number in your sold details for that item?
Don't panic yet, it might still get a scan and be on it's way..
If you can't find the tracking info, email Tradesy and have the check on their end for the number..


----------



## alwayscoffee89

LL777 said:


> I'm so upset... My bag was sold early Saturday morning and I printed out Tradesy label a few hours later and took the bag to the post office. While I was there waiting in line I decided to buy a tape to take it home with me. When it was my turn,  I gave the package to the clerk she asked me the standard questions they always ask I answered and gave her the tape to scan. She gave me the receipt and left without looking at it. Well, on Monday morning I checked the tracking and flipped out. It said that pre shipment info was sent on October 2. How is it possible that I sent the package on Saturday and it's telling me that the label was created on Sunday? I looked at my receipt and it doesn't show the acceptance only purchase of the tape. I went back to post office today and they checked the system and said that they accepted the package and gave  me the paper with all kind of information but it doesn't say anything about them accepting it. I filed a claim today and have to wait 3-4 days while they will be investigating. I doubt they will find the package and I don't have anything on my hands to prove that the package was dropped off. Lesson is learned I guess a very expensive lesson. I have a few things to sell and after I'm done.



I'm a little confused? Maybe because I'm tired. 

Assuming this was a Tradesy shipping label, it will show up on your sales and list the tracking number. Sometimes it takes awhile to show that the item was accepted and shipped, sometimes Tradesy has to do it. I would message them. 

But, you are saying that last Saturday you shipped it and today you still don't see that it has shipped? Did you contact the buyer at all??


----------



## LL777

PikaboICU said:


> Is there a way as a seller to check the tracking number in your sold details for that item?
> Don't panic yet, it might still get a scan and be on it's way..
> If you can't find the tracking info, email Tradesy and have the check on their end for the number..


Thank you for your support. I have the tracking number without it I wouldn't be able to file the claim.


----------



## LL777

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I'm a little confused? Maybe because I'm tired.
> 
> Assuming this was a Tradesy shipping label, it will show up on your sales and list the tracking number. Sometimes it takes awhile to show that the item was accepted and shipped, sometimes Tradesy has to do it. I would message them.
> 
> But, you are saying that last Saturday you shipped it and today you still don't see that it has shipped? Did you contact the buyer at all??


Sorry for the confusion. A few hours after the sale, I printed out a Tradesy label and took it to the post office. This all happened on Saturday, October 1st. On Monday, October 3rd I checked the tracking number and it shows that pre-shipment info was sent to USPS on October 2nd. Since then, nothing has changed. The buyer sent me an email yesterday asking about the shipment status. I contacted Tradesy and they said go to your local office and ask them


----------



## alwayscoffee89

LL777 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. A few hours after the sale, I printed out a Tradesy label and took it to the post office. This all happened on Saturday, October 1st. On Monday, October 3rd I checked the tracking number and it shows that pre-shipment info was sent to USPS on October 2nd. Since then, nothing has changed. The buyer sent me an email yesterday asking about the shipment status. I contacted Tradesy and they said go to your local office and ask them



Oh gosh. How nerve racking that must be!! I would hate that! You did everything right!! Please keep us updated. It's a good lesson for all of us to not only get a receipt, but check the receipt (I'm guilty of not doing either sometimes!)


----------



## BeenBurned

LL777 said:


> I'm so upset... My bag was sold early Saturday morning and I printed out Tradesy label a few hours later and took the bag to the post office. While I was there waiting in line I decided to buy a tape to take it home with me. When it was my turn,  I gave the package to the clerk she asked me the standard questions they always ask I answered and gave her the tape to scan. She gave me the receipt and left without looking at it. Well, on Monday morning I checked the tracking and flipped out. It said that pre shipment info was sent on October 2. How is it possible that I sent the package on Saturday and it's telling me that the label was created on Sunday? I looked at my receipt and it doesn't show the acceptance only purchase of the tape. I went back to post office today and they checked the system and said that they accepted the package and gave  me the paper with all kind of information but it doesn't say anything about them accepting it. I filed a claim today and have to wait 3-4 days while they will be investigating. I doubt they will find the package and I don't have anything on my hands to prove that the package was dropped off. Lesson is learned I guess a very expensive lesson. I have a few things to sell and after I'm done.


It's not uncommon that items aren't scanned with an acceptance scan. Chances are it'll show the "delivered" in a day or so.


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. A few hours after the sale, I printed out a Tradesy label and took it to the post office. This all happened on Saturday, October 1st. On Monday, October 3rd I checked the tracking number and it shows that pre-shipment info was sent to USPS on October 2nd. Since then, nothing has changed. The buyer sent me an email yesterday asking about the shipment status. I contacted Tradesy and they said go to your local office and ask them


I think it is way too early to panic. Often items don't get scanned until they get to the distribution center or even until they are delivered. Quite often I'll mail items and they aren't scanned for 2 or 3 days. If it doesn't show up by Friday, then I would call the post office. However, if the package was never scanned, they have no way to find it.


----------



## LL777

BeenBurned said:


> It's not uncommon that items aren't scanned with an acceptance scan. Chances are it'll show the "delivered" in a day or so.


Thank you.


whateve said:


> I think it is way too early to panic. Often items don't get scanned until they get to the distribution center or even until they are delivered. Quite often I'll mail items and they aren't scanned for 2 or 3 days. If it doesn't show up by Friday, then I would call the post office. However, if the package was never scanned, they have no way to find it.


thank you. This is the first time for me. I just can't believe I left the post office with the receipt without checking it.


----------



## GemsBerry

LL777 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. A few hours after the sale, I printed out a Tradesy label and took it to the post office. This all happened on Saturday, October 1st. On Monday, October 3rd I checked the tracking number and it shows that pre-shipment info was sent to USPS on October 2nd. Since then, nothing has changed. The buyer sent me an email yesterday asking about the shipment status. I contacted Tradesy and they said go to your local office and ask them


don't panic. there are two explanations for this. 1) there were several cases when Tradesy tracking # on their site and actual # on the label that you printed are different. contact Tradesy, tell them you shipped it on Sat and ask to check the actual tracking # that they have for this package.
2) maybe your PO didn't scan it all the way and it'll show up in destination.


----------



## BeenBurned

Is it normal for the transaction to show as "pending" and that I need to confirm? It's been confirmed and the shipping label was printed with the tracking number uploaded.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Is it normal for the transaction to show as "pending" and that I need to confirm? It's been confirmed and the shipping label was printed with the tracking number uploaded.
> 
> View attachment 3484626
> 
> View attachment 3484628


happened to me on desktop, "unconfirmed" was gone in 20 min. something with Tradesy system?


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> happened to me on desktop, "unconfirmed" was gone in 20 min. something with Tradesy system?


Thanks. I'm concerned that the sale will disappear, I won't get the money and I'll have shipped.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> Is it normal for the transaction to show as "pending" and that I need to confirm? It's been confirmed and the shipping label was printed with the tracking number uploaded.
> 
> View attachment 3484626
> 
> View attachment 3484628



Mine always shows like this until it has been scanned shipped, then it will move from pending sales to complete.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I'm concerned that the sale will disappear, I won't get the money and I'll have shipped.


I wouldn't ship either until it's all good. closing and opening app or restarting browser can help


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> I wouldn't ship either until it's all good. closing and opening app or restarting browser can help


This is weird. 

I'd confirmed the sale on my phone (several hours ago) and got the text thanking me for confirming and being "kind and ship on time."

Yet 6 hours later, it's still showing as not yet confirmed on my computer.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Is it normal for the transaction to show as "pending" and that I need to confirm? It's been confirmed and the shipping label was printed with the tracking number uploaded.
> 
> View attachment 3484626
> 
> View attachment 3484628





alwayscoffee89 said:


> Mine always shows like this until it has been scanned shipped, then it will move from pending sales to complete.



It's like this for me also. Every sale. It says 'pending' until it's scanned, then it changes to 'completed'


----------



## quinna

EGBDF said:


> It's like this for me also. Every sale. It says 'pending' until it's scanned, then it changes to 'completed'


Same for me. It seems to take a while for everything to catch up after it's scanned.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Has anyone had any problems with their recent paypal transfer? Since I've started using it to transfer my funds from Tradesy to paypal, it's only taken a business day for the money to show up on my paypal account. I took the money out early Monday and it hasn't showed up in my paypal account yet.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ThisVNchick said:


> Has anyone had any problems with their recent paypal transfer? Since I've started using it to transfer my funds from Tradesy to paypal, it's only taken a business day for the money to show up on my paypal account. I took the money out early Monday and it hasn't showed up in my paypal account yet.



Yes!! Mine took forever this time. I think 3 days.


----------



## ThisVNchick

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yes!! Mine took forever this time. I think 3 days.



Good to know! Next time I'll just transfer it directly to my bank acc. knowing that it's going to take just as long.


----------



## nicole0612

quinna said:


> Same for me. It seems to take a while for everything to catch up after it's scanned.



Same for me as well. Sometimes it does not update that it has scanned until it is delivered though, or until I call Tradesy for them to update their system (that same old problem).


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> It's like this for me also. Every sale. It says 'pending' until it's scanned, then it changes to 'completed'





quinna said:


> Same for me. It seems to take a while for everything to catch up after it's scanned.





nicole0612 said:


> Same for me as well. Sometimes it does not update that it has scanned until it is delivered though, or until I call Tradesy for them to update their system (that same old problem).



And that's what happened. After my mailman picked up the package and scanned it, the status changed to completed.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Just bought a purse and it was cancelled by Tradesy with no explanation. Now the sellers closet isn't there anymore either. What happened??


----------



## PikaboICU

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Just bought a purse and it was cancelled by Tradesy with no explanation. Now the sellers closet isn't there anymore either. What happened??


Hard to say without seeing the listing but sounds like a Trust & Fraud type issue.
Perhaps seller hadn't followed through with prior sales, maybe the bag was reported.. 
Did they have more than one item listed? 
I reported a fake Bal and seller relisted it 3 times! Three times it was taken down, on the last time they deleted her closet. (was only 5 items.)


----------



## alwayscoffee89

PikaboICU said:


> Hard to say without seeing the listing but sounds like a Trust & Fraud type issue.
> Perhaps seller hadn't followed through with prior sales, maybe the bag was reported..
> Did they have more than one item listed?
> I reported a fake Bal and seller relisted it 3 times! Three times it was taken down, on the last time they deleted her closet. (was only 5 items.)



Interesting. She sold a coach purse and then had a LV for sale. No other sales or listings. She didn't have a picture of date code, but she provided it to me when I messaged her and it was a real date code.


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Just bought a purse and it was cancelled by Tradesy with no explanation. Now the sellers closet isn't there anymore either. What happened??





PikaboICU said:


> Hard to say without seeing the listing but sounds like a Trust & Fraud type issue.
> Perhaps seller hadn't followed through with prior sales, maybe the bag was reported..
> Did they have more than one item listed?
> I reported a fake Bal and seller relisted it 3 times! Three times it was taken down, on the last time they deleted her closet. (was only 5 items.)



Yes, this is why. This happened to me and that was Tradesy's explanation. It happens also if an item is reported from the seller's closet. The seller's closet will be restored if Tradesy's investigation shows the reported item was authentic but the seller will have to relist their items and you will have to re-purchase the item that you previously bought.


----------



## bernz84

Sorry if this has been discussed already (I wish I could do a search within this thread), but I was following an item and yesterday on my desktop I noticed it had disappeared from my favorites. When I look at my favorites on my iPad, the item is there without likes, which is weird because I "liked" it. When I click on it, the listing never loads.

I'm assuming this user's closet got pulled? It's the Lancel purse in the middle:


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ThisVNchick said:


> Good to know! Next time I'll just transfer it directly to my bank acc. knowing that it's going to take just as long.



I did a bank transfer on Sunday and it just showed up today [emoji44] typically it shows up the NEXT day even when I transfer out on a weekend!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already (I wish I could do a search within this thread), but I was following an item and yesterday on my desktop I noticed it had disappeared from my favorites. When I look at my favorites on my iPad, the item is there without likes, which is weird because I "liked" it. When I click on it, the listing never loads.
> 
> I'm assuming this user's closet got pulled? It's the Lancel purse in the middle:
> 
> View attachment 3485811



I have noticed that on several of my liked items as well!! Not sure what it means  they weren't fakes and some of them were from sellers who were more prominent than others.


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I have noticed that on several of my liked items as well!! Not sure what it means  they weren't fakes and some of them were from sellers who were more prominent than others.


Yeah, I'm kinda bummed.  I don't think the bag that I liked was fake,either, and I know that the person who listed it had several items in their closet, both sold and for sale.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda bummed.  I don't think the bag that I liked was fake,either, and I know that the person who listed it had several items in their closet, both sold and for sale.



Yea and with my OCD, I like my "likes" clean and current. And I can't get rid of those "fail" ones!! Haha bugs me. [emoji13]


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea and with my OCD, I like my "likes" clean and current. And I can't get rid of those "fail" ones!! Haha bugs me. [emoji13]


Me, too!!! It drives me nuts that I can't delete it!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

pet peeve: when Tradesy sellers do EBay talk. Haha


----------



## ThisVNchick

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I did a bank transfer on Sunday and it just showed up today [emoji44] typically it shows up the NEXT day even when I transfer out on a weekend!


Are we talking from Tradesy directly to your bank or from Paypal to your bank? When I used to do Tradesy to my bank, it would take at least 4 days to get there. Since I've started transferring my money to paypal, it was usually one business day for it to show up and then from paypal to my bank was another business day.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3485976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pet peeve: when Tradesy sellers do EBay talk. Haha


she prolly copy/pasted her words. i caught myself once with that. since then i proofread once it's 'live'


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bernz84 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already (I wish I could do a search within this thread), but I was following an item and yesterday on my desktop I noticed it had disappeared from my favorites. When I look at my favorites on my iPad, the item is there without likes, which is weird because I "liked" it. When I click on it, the listing never loads.
> 
> I'm assuming this user's closet got pulled? It's the Lancel purse in the middle:
> 
> View attachment 3485811



Maybe it sold on another site and the seller deleted it.


----------



## bernz84

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Maybe it sold on another site and the seller deleted it.


I'd like to think that but I've liked/"loved" other items on Tradesy before and usually when an item is appropriately deleted (ie, not sold on Tradesy), I can still see the listing. The deleted listings will show up as: "This item is unavailable", and I can remove it from my favorites.

This one I can't see at all...  Ah, well, I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

So, just sold two of my biggest purchases. I'm terrified!! I hope everything goes smooth!!


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So, just sold two of my biggest purchases. I'm terrified!! I hope everything goes smooth!!


Good luck! It's definitely terrifying but when it is over, it so worth it!


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So, just sold two of my biggest purchases. I'm terrified!! I hope everything goes smooth!!


Congrats! fingers crossed for you


----------



## whateve

I sold an item, used my own postage and now the tracking says "undeliverable as addressed. It is being returned if appropriate information is available." I checked with the buyer and the address on the box was correct. I used a Paypal label. I believe I taped over the address with clear tape.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I sold an item, used my own postage and now the tracking says "undeliverable as addressed. It is being returned if appropriate information is available." I checked with the buyer and the address on the box was correct. I used a Paypal label. I believe I taped over the address with clear tape.


did it show as "verified address" on PayPal? I would call USPS and ask them to connect to the local PO. if it's verified deliverable address they should try again to deliver it.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I sold an item, used my own postage and now the tracking says "undeliverable as addressed. It is being returned if appropriate information is available." I checked with the buyer and the address on the box was correct. I used a Paypal label. I believe I taped over the address with clear tape.


I've had that happen and went to my post office, explained that the address is correct and requested that they reship. It got to the destination. I think sometimes scanners misread those bar codes and don't recognize parts of the address.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> did it show as "verified address" on PayPal? I would call USPS and ask them to connect to the local PO. if it's verified deliverable address they should try again to deliver it.


I used Paypal multi-order shipping. I don't think they confirm the address in that. Once a paypal rep told me on the phone that confirmed just means the address exists, not that it actually belongs to the addressee. The address is the one provided by Tradesy.


BeenBurned said:


> I've had that happen and went to my post office, explained that the address is correct and requested that they reship. It got to the destination. I think sometimes scanners misread those bar codes and don't recognize parts of the address.


 I asked my buyer to call her local post office. She is in the east and by the time I get up, it will already be noon there. I'll try calling my post office anyway to see if they can help. If I had used Tradesy's label, I wouldn't have to worry about it since it would be returned to Tradesy. Now it will come back to me, if it comes back at all.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I used Paypal multi-order shipping. I don't think they confirm the address in that. Once a paypal rep told me on the phone that confirmed just means the address exists, not that it actually belongs to the addressee. The address is the one provided by Tradesy.
> I asked my buyer to call her local post office. She is in the east and by the time I get up, it will already be noon there. I'll try calling my post office anyway to see if they can help. If I had used Tradesy's label, I wouldn't have to worry about it since it would be returned to Tradesy. Now it will come back to me, if it comes back at all.


I personally check if it's a verified address by PayPal or recognized by USPS site even if I use Tradesy labels. Because my felling is Tradesy will allow any address on their labels.
Anyway if it went through via PayPal it should be legit. probably some confusion about spelling with local PO (ST/street, W./west etc).


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I used Paypal multi-order shipping. I don't think they confirm the address in that. Once a paypal rep told me on the phone that confirmed just means the address exists, not that it actually belongs to the addressee. The address is the one provided by Tradesy.
> I asked my buyer to call her local post office. She is in the east and by the time I get up, it will already be noon there. I'll try calling my post office anyway to see if they can help. If I had used Tradesy's label, I wouldn't have to worry about it since it would be returned to Tradesy. Now it will come back to me, if it comes back at all.


My package had come back to me and just went right back out.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> My package had come back to me and just went right back out.


Did you have to buy postage again?


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> My package had come back to me and just went right back out.



Yep.. I had this happen..

*Whateve*, since it's their mistake (as long as it is) they will redeliver with no charge.

ETA Jinx- I posted right when you did.. lol


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> I sold an item, used my own postage and now the tracking says "undeliverable as addressed. It is being returned if appropriate information is available." I checked with the buyer and the address on the box was correct. I used a Paypal label. I believe I taped over the address with clear tape.


I have had that happen before and the mailman had punched in the wrong code. It should have been the code for no one was available to sign for the package. Did the buyer receive a card in her mailbox maybe? Also if it hadn't said out for delivery yet code still could have just been punched in wrong. Please let us know how it turns out. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## GemsBerry

this just popped up in my shop, I'm not sure if I want to opt in because I will have to increase prices for most of my stock. maybe 5% but I'm not sure if it will be featured much. Most of my items are NWT or like new, I don't have a rush to sell them cheaply.
Especially I don't buy the part about "x3 times faster". my prices are beyond reasonable. 
what do you guys think, would you opt in?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Did you have to buy postage again?


No, they just crossed out the "undeliverable - RTS" stamp and resent it.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> this just popped up in my shop, I'm not sure if I want to opt in because I will have to increase prices for most of my stock. maybe 5% but I'm not sure if it will be featured much. Most of my items are NWT or like new, I don't have a rush to sell them cheaply.
> Especially I don't buy the part about "x3 times faster". my prices are beyond reasonable.
> what do you guys think, would you opt in?



What did you decide? I had exactly the same thoughts about the "invitation". Even for 5%, for items $3,000+ that is $150+ off, and like you I already have my items priced at my lowest and they are lower than the others of the same type listed on Tradesy. I wish I knew what they meant when they say they will "feature" our items during the sale. I am guessing all that it means is that when someone clicks on the "sale on xyz" link in their email or on the website, our items will be among the hundreds or thousands of others that opt into all sales (all of the professional sellers with huge inventory). I bet our items would get lost in the pages of others on sale at that time.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> What did you decide? I had exactly the same thoughts about the "invitation". Even for 5%, for items $3,000+ that is $150+ off, and like you I already have my items priced at my lowest and they are lower than the others of the same type listed on Tradesy. I wish I knew what they meant when they say they will "feature" our items during the sale. I am guessing all that it means is that when someone clicks on the "sale on xyz" link in their email or on the website, our items will be among the hundreds or thousands of others that opt into all sales (all of the professional sellers with huge inventory). I bet our items would get lost in the pages of others on sale at that time.


Several times my items have been on a Tradesy sponsored sale but I've never sold one during that time. For this reason alone, I wouldn't opt in. Most of the items in my shop aren't in categories that Tradesy features much. The other day I got an email featuring vintage and when I clicked on it, the brand of which I have several vintage items wasn't even included.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Several times my items have been on a Tradesy sponsored sale but I've never sold one during that time. For this reason alone, I wouldn't opt in. Most of the items in my shop aren't in categories that Tradesy features much. The other day I got an email featuring vintage and when I clicked on it, the brand of which I have several vintage items wasn't even included.



Thanks. That's helpful. And...sounds like "opting in" would not be!


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I personally check if it's a verified address by PayPal or recognized by USPS site even if I use Tradesy labels. Because my felling is Tradesy will allow any address on their labels.
> Anyway if it went through via PayPal it should be legit. probably some confusion about spelling with local PO (ST/street, W./west etc).





BeenBurned said:


> My package had come back to me and just went right back out.





PikaboICU said:


> Yep.. I had this happen..
> 
> *Whateve*, since it's their mistake (as long as it is) they will redeliver with no charge.
> 
> ETA Jinx- I posted right when you did.. lol





luv2run41 said:


> I have had that happen before and the mailman had punched in the wrong code. It should have been the code for no one was available to sign for the package. Did the buyer receive a card in her mailbox maybe? Also if it hadn't said out for delivery yet code still could have just been punched in wrong. Please let us know how it turns out. Fingers crossed for you


I called my post office today. The rep was able to read the address from the tracking number and it was correct. He told me that once the tracking says "out for delivery" the carrier is required to deliver the package that day no matter how late it is. The scan for "undeliverable as addressed" happened at 6:30 PM. Possibly the carrier wanted to go home. My rep told me there is a good chance it will be delivered today. I hope so! I was really worried I had done something wrong on the label to make it unreadable or that they wouldn't be able to read the return address either and the package would remain in limbo forever.

ETA: I heard back from my buyer. She said she was told it was a substitute driver who wasn't supposed to use that code and it will be delivered today. I wonder if the driver has any idea of how much trouble he caused?


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I called my post office today. The rep was able to read the address from the tracking number and it was correct. He told me that once the tracking says "out for delivery" the carrier is required to deliver the package that day no matter how late it is. The scan for "undeliverable as addressed" happened at 6:30 PM. Possibly the carrier wanted to go home. My rep told me there is a good chance it will be delivered today. I hope so! I was really worried I had done something wrong on the label to make it unreadable or that they wouldn't be able to read the return address either and the package would remain in limbo forever.




Thanks for the update.
I'm glad it's getting sorted out- 
Bad, BAD postal carrier though!  It happens.. My son delivers for FedEx and found a dozen EXPRESS packages a new employee left in his truck on a Saturday so they were delayed for 2 days! There's bad apples in every job.. 

Fingers crossed for you..


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Thanks for the update.
> I'm glad it's getting sorted out-
> Bad, BAD postal carrier though!  It happens.. My son delivers for FedEx and found a dozen EXPRESS packages a new employee left in his truck on a Saturday so they were delayed for 2 days! There's bad apples in every job..
> 
> Fingers crossed for you..


Good news! Just delivered. Whenever someone does something they aren't supposed to at USPS, it is always blamed on a substitute driver.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> What did you decide? I had exactly the same thoughts about the "invitation". Even for 5%, for items $3,000+ that is $150+ off, and like you I already have my items priced at my lowest and they are lower than the others of the same type listed on Tradesy. I wish I knew what they meant when they say they will "feature" our items during the sale. I am guessing all that it means is that when someone clicks on the "sale on xyz" link in their email or on the website, our items will be among the hundreds or thousands of others that opt into all sales (all of the professional sellers with huge inventory). I bet our items would get lost in the pages of others on sale at that time.





whateve said:


> Several times my items have been on a Tradesy sponsored sale but I've never sold one during that time. For this reason alone, I wouldn't opt in. Most of the items in my shop aren't in categories that Tradesy features much. The other day I got an email featuring vintage and when I clicked on it, the brand of which I have several vintage items wasn't even included.


Great points! I also recall my items were never featured or were not even found in search if you access the event from promo email. those were sitewide brand sales, I have awesome pictures , why my items were not even visible then? now they offer to cut a chunk of my profits for the same poor featuring? no. thanks.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Good news! Just delivered. Whenever someone does something they aren't supposed to at USPS, it is always blamed on a substitute driver.


Yay, happy ending! USPS gets a little bit crafty sometimes scanning "business is closed", "address un-deliverable" etc.


----------



## GemsBerry

OMG, how should I "clarify"? or better Q how can I block inadequate ppl?


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> OMG, how should I "clarify"? or better Q how can I block inadequate ppl?



Oh wow. They probably signed up for text alerts and now are alarmed that they are getting your messages as texts. Ummmm. Maybe they sent messages to several sellers and think all of the responses/texts are coming from you. That doesn't explain why they are so confused and upset about it though! Some people are so clueless that I wonder how they can get through a single day alive.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Oh wow. They probably signed up for text alerts and now are alarmed that they are getting your messages as texts. Ummmm. Maybe they sent messages to several sellers and think all of the responses/texts are coming from you. That doesn't explain why they are so confused and upset about it though! Some people are so clueless that I wonder how they can get through a single day alive.


it must explain it, messaging to several sellers, someone from China spammed them with responses and they now ask me to verify something on Friday night LOL
I will feel uneasy to sell something to such a "confused" buyer, I'd rather cancel sale.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> it must explain it, messaging to several sellers, someone from China spammed them with responses and they now ask me to verify something on Friday night LOL
> I will feel uneasy to sell something to such a "confused" buyer, I'd rather cancel sale.



I totally agree! Selling to this type is asking for trouble.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> OMG, how should I "clarify"? or better Q how can I block inadequate ppl?



Oh my goodness. Where are you located? This isn't Craigslist. What a weirdo. I would report to Tradesy to while you're at it. Could be spam.


----------



## PikaboICU

nicole0612 said:


> Oh wow. They probably signed up for text alerts and now are alarmed that they are getting your messages as texts. Ummmm. Maybe they sent messages to several sellers and think all of the responses/texts are coming from you. That doesn't explain why they are so confused and upset about it though!* Some people are so clueless that I wonder how they can get through a single day alive*.



ROFL
OMGOSH I love that- I'm stealing it.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Oh my goodness. Where are you located? This isn't Craigslist. What a weirdo. I would report to Tradesy to while you're at it. Could be spam.


Especially location is shown next to your name in your profile, I guess some ppl have difficulties reading. 
I asked Tradesy for option to block such "buyers", the more we ask and send examples of annoying messages, the more they'll listen. I hope


----------



## Bellanola

Just a friendly warning to keep an eye on the number of items in your closet and maybe take a screenshot of each one if possible.  Five of mine vanished yesterday.  I emailed Tradesy and they managed to find and relist the two that I could remember were missing.  Now I get to go through my real closet at home and try to figure out what else disappeared.  HTH!


----------



## whateve

Bellanola said:


> Just a friendly warning to keep an eye on the number of items in your closet and maybe take a screenshot of each one if possible.  Five of mine vanished yesterday.  I emailed Tradesy and they managed to find and relist the two that I could remember were missing.  Now I get to go through my real closet at home and try to figure out what else disappeared.  HTH!


That's terrible! Were the missing items things that had been listed for awhile?


----------



## nicole0612

Bellanola said:


> Just a friendly warning to keep an eye on the number of items in your closet and maybe take a screenshot of each one if possible.  Five of mine vanished yesterday.  I emailed Tradesy and they managed to find and relist the two that I could remember were missing.  Now I get to go through my real closet at home and try to figure out what else disappeared.  HTH!



I wonder if this is why Tradesy asks you to confirm every so often if certain items in your closet are still actively for sale? Have you ever received these pop up messages when you log in?


----------



## Shan29

Bellanola said:


> Just a friendly warning to keep an eye on the number of items in your closet and maybe take a screenshot of each one if possible.  Five of mine vanished yesterday.  I emailed Tradesy and they managed to find and relist the two that I could remember were missing.  Now I get to go through my real closet at home and try to figure out what else disappeared.  HTH!



What is up with their system??? I was eyeing an lv mini palm springs, contacted seller, almost going to negotiate price. By the time i got any response, the bag was gone. I had to contact the seller again but she said nope, item still there. By then, the $200 off code had expired and i had no intention of buying anymore. [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Bellanola

whateve said:


> That's terrible! Were the missing items things that had been listed for awhile?


Yes but I had edited one about a month ago.


----------



## Bellanola

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder if this is why Tradesy asks you to confirm every so often if certain items in your closet are still actively for sale? Have you ever received these pop up messages when you log in?


Yes but I don't remember receiving them for these two items.


----------



## GemsBerry

Today I found another of my bags in Tradesy closet damaged!! it was BNWT and receipt, fresh from boutique when I sold it. I know it was returned a couple of times, now Tradesy updated the pictures (I can still access it from my sales page) and it shows a huge scratch in front area. What's the heck? second returned bag shows more damage. are they so blind to accept bags with damage in 4-day return period or something is going in Tradesy's closet?


----------



## EGBDF

I was just on my account and got a popup box suggesting I lower my price to xx.xx on this 'old listing'. And the items it came up with were things I listed in the last month, so not 'old listings'


----------



## IStuckACello

Their app and search function is not very good. Sounds like you guys are also experiencing more glitches as active users too. That's one of the things that put me off to using Tradesy to search for items I stalk daily on my phone. Way too much hassle..


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hi guys.. I cant believe I did this. I just realized I mixed up the tradesy labels for two items i sold with significant value differences... one was a pair of Mk earrings and the other was an Hermes wallet!!!!! i sort of panicked and submitted a request for USPS for package intercept so that they could both come back to me. It was $12 for each package but i figured
it's better safe then sorry but apparently it isn't guaranteed. Has anyone tried the package intercept service?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi guys.. I cant believe I did this. I just realized I mixed up the tradesy labels for two items i sold with significant value differences... one was a pair of Mk earrings and the other was an Hermes wallet!!!!! i sort of panicked and submitted a request for USPS for package intercept so that they could both come back to me. It was $12 for each package but i figured
> it's better safe then sorry but apparently it isn't guaranteed. Has anyone tried the package intercept service?



Oh no! That is my worst fear, hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi guys.. I cant believe I did this. I just realized I mixed up the tradesy labels for two items i sold with significant value differences... one was a pair of Mk earrings and the other was an Hermes wallet!!!!! i sort of panicked and submitted a request for USPS for package intercept so that they could both come back to me. It was $12 for each package but i figured
> it's better safe then sorry but apparently it isn't guaranteed. Has anyone tried the package intercept service?


Yes, I hear you. I did this Spring, $2.5K items. I intercepted one package and forwarded to another buyer, first buyer agreed to return it to me speedily. I was on the phone with USPS literally all morning, they were able to do it (as long as it's in their possession and not out for delivery). It took a week to sort out, but ended up well. I was in touch with both buyers all the time, luckily they were understanding.
Did your requests with USPS go through?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, I hear you. I did this Spring, $2.5K items. I intercepted one package and forwarded to another buyer, first buyer agreed to return it to me speedily. I was on the phone with USPS literally all morning, they were able to do it (as long as it's in their possession and not out for delivery). It took a week to sort out, but ended up well. I was in touch with both buyers all the time, luckily they were understanding.
> Did your requests with USPS went through?



It's nice to know there are good people out there!


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It's nice to know there are good people out there!


True, I sent them tank you gift and chocolate


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> True, I sent them tank you gift and chocolate



Aw that was sweet of you.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

So I remember someone else on here saying something about this. I bought an item, returned because I didn't like it. There was nothing wrong with it, just didn't think it was for me. I saw that Strawberry Fields relisted it today and it was the same price, same pictures, but they listed more wear. When I got the item, it was perfect, nothing was wrong with it, like new. It's just weird that it has all this wear and they didn't change the pictures.


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> Today I found another of my bags in Tradesy closet damaged!! it was BNWT and receipt, fresh from boutique when I sold it. I know it was returned a couple of times, now Tradesy updated the pictures (I can still access it from my sales page) and it shows a huge scratch in front area. What's the heck? second returned bag shows more damage. are they so blind to accept bags with damage in 4-day return period or something is going in Tradesy's closet?





alwayscoffee89 said:


> So I remember someone else on here saying something about this. I bought an item, returned because I didn't like it. There was nothing wrong with it, just didn't think it was for me. I saw that Strawberry Fields relisted it today and it was the same price, same pictures, but they listed more wear. When I got the item, it was perfect, nothing was wrong with it, like new. It's just weird that it has all this wear and they didn't change the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489532


Yes, it was me a month ago and I just found another item with more damage yesterday. It's not just me then. 
How did they ruin such a beautiful BNWT bag (compare pics when I shipped it and when they relisted it). they changed condition from like new to gently used too. I have to ask, please don't get me wrong, is someone from Tradesy closet is wearing items and lending them to friends or something? Or they just store them in horrible conditions in plies?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, it was me a month ago and I just found another item with more damage yesterday. It's not just me then.
> How did they ruin such a beautiful BNWT bag (compare pics when I shipped it and when they relisted it). they changed condition from like new to gently used too. I have to ask, please don't get me wrong, is someone from Tradesy closet is wearing items and lending them to friends or something? Or they just store them in horrible conditions in plies?



I was wondering the same. It was 2 weeks ago I returned it. Maybe they are using them.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

So, of course my first $1200 sale doesn't go completely smooth. The bag wasn't able to be delivered because she wasn't home.That was Saturday. I messaged the buyer and no response.

Are most USPS office's closed today? Is there anything I need to do? What if she never claims it, then it's going to go to Tradesy because I used there label and are they going to ship it back to me? Last time I got a bag back from them, it got ruined.


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So, of course my first $1200 sale doesn't go completely smooth. The bag wasn't able to be delivered because she wasn't home.That was Saturday. I messaged the buyer and no response.
> 
> Are most USPS office's closed today? Is there anything I need to do? What if she never claims it, then it's going to go to Tradesy because I used there label and are they going to ship it back to me? Last time I got a bag back from them, it got ruined.


USPS is closed today. I wouldn't panic yet. If she doesn't claim it, it will go back to Tradesy. Then they will contact her to see if they should resend it to her. Otherwise, they will sell it themselves. I don't think you'll get it back.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> USPS is closed today. I wouldn't panic yet. If she doesn't claim it, it will go back to Tradesy. Then they will contact her to see if they should resend it to her. Otherwise, they will sell it themselves. I don't think you'll get it back.



Thanks for the advice! That's good, then I guess I don't have to worry too much.  Have you had that happen to you?


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Thanks for the advice! That's good, then I guess I don't have to worry too much.  Have you had that happen to you?


It didn't happen but I had a buyer that wasn't responding to my messages. She had asked for me to ship to an alternate address but I couldn't get the Tradesy label changed without her cooperation. Tradesy told me to ship to the address on the label and if it got returned to them, I would still get my money.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Ok. This is the Second time now Tradesy has "inspected" one of my orders that I have purchased from other sellers. First time was a beautiful hot pink Alma Louis Vuitton for cheapppp ($400), I snagged it and then later Tradesy cancelled sale. I questioned them and they said they couldn't confirm authenticity, even though the date code was legit and everything! It was just priced cheap, i'm assuming some people just want to get close to what they pay for versus profit. I am pretty good at authenticating LV's and would know if it were fake when I got it. Anyways, I moved on. Fine. I get it. 

Until this weekend when I ordered a Mini Lin Louis Vuitton, I'll attach a picture. Beautiful and I've always wanted one, for $400!! And it's in great shape! I messaged the seller to see when she could ship and when she could confirm sale, she said she never got a notice. I knew my payment was good and it would clear, so I wasn't sure why 2 days later the seller couldn't see that I bought her item. So I messaged Tradesy and this is what they said: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I honestly feel like Tradesy doesn't want me getting good deals. Sometimes I buy and sell, and other times I buy good deals and keep. I mean, what I do with my purchases is my own business. So why is Tradesy cancelling my orders when it is clear the items are authentic!! Do they want to buy it instead??


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Ok. This is the Second time now Tradesy has "inspected" one of my orders that I have purchased from other sellers. First time was a beautiful hot pink Alma Louis Vuitton for cheapppp ($400), I snagged it and then later Tradesy cancelled sale. I questioned them and they said they couldn't confirm authenticity, even though the date code was legit and everything! It was just priced cheap, i'm assuming some people just want to get close to what they pay for versus profit. I am pretty good at authenticating LV's and would know if it were fake when I got it. Anyways, I moved on. Fine. I get it.
> 
> Until this weekend when I ordered a Mini Lin Louis Vuitton, I'll attach a picture. Beautiful and I've always wanted one, for $400!! And it's in great shape! I messaged the seller to see when she could ship and when she could confirm sale, she said she never got a notice. I knew my payment was good and it would clear, so I wasn't sure why 2 days later the seller couldn't see that I bought her item. So I messaged Tradesy and this is what they said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489794
> View attachment 3489795
> 
> 
> I honestly feel like Tradesy doesn't want me getting good deals. Sometimes I buy and sell, and other times I buy good deals and keep. I mean, what I do with my purchases is my own business. So why is Tradesy cancelling my orders when it is clear the items are authentic!! Do they want to buy it instead??


Wow, their email response is SO vague. At least they acknowledge the delay and it seems like the sale MIGHT be completed, but 'details of the transaction'...what does that really mean?!? I guess if these delays cut down on problems it's good for everyone, but they should be more upfront about what's going on.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

EGBDF said:


> Wow, their email response is SO vague. At least they acknowledge the delay and it seems like the sale MIGHT be completed, but 'details of the transaction'...what does that really mean?!? I guess if these delays cut down on problems it's good for everyone, but they should be more upfront about what's going on.



I knew it wasn't my payment form because I purchased other things at the same time that had been confirmed. I asked her why they would question authenticity and she said:
	

		
			
		

		
	




So I messaged the seller to see what she says.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Ok. This is the Second time now Tradesy has "inspected" one of my orders that I have purchased from other sellers. First time was a beautiful hot pink Alma Louis Vuitton for cheapppp ($400), I snagged it and then later Tradesy cancelled sale. I questioned them and they said they couldn't confirm authenticity, even though the date code was legit and everything! It was just priced cheap, i'm assuming some people just want to get close to what they pay for versus profit. I am pretty good at authenticating LV's and would know if it were fake when I got it. Anyways, I moved on. Fine. I get it.
> 
> Until this weekend when I ordered a Mini Lin Louis Vuitton, I'll attach a picture. Beautiful and I've always wanted one, for $400!! And it's in great shape! I messaged the seller to see when she could ship and when she could confirm sale, she said she never got a notice. I knew my payment was good and it would clear, so I wasn't sure why 2 days later the seller couldn't see that I bought her item. So I messaged Tradesy and this is what they said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489794
> View attachment 3489795
> 
> 
> I honestly feel like Tradesy doesn't want me getting good deals. Sometimes I buy and sell, and other times I buy good deals and keep. I mean, what I do with my purchases is my own business. So why is Tradesy cancelling my orders when it is clear the items are authentic!! Do they want to buy it instead??


weird. maybe they are protecting you somehow from fraud sellers? they'd obviously know more about the sellers... like if they are listing authentic but shipping fakes, if they have many returns, if they are shipping from overseas, or whatever. they wouldn't tell you the truth in an email so the response is prolly canned. i wouldn't interact w/the seller... there must be a reason their items are flagged


----------



## Toby93

ccbaggirl89 said:


> weird. maybe they are protecting you somehow from fraud sellers? they'd obviously know more about the sellers... like if they are listing authentic but shipping fakes, if they have many returns, if they are shipping from overseas, or whatever. they wouldn't tell you the truth in an email so the response is prolly canned. i wouldn't interact w/the seller... there must be a reason their items are flagged


I think all of their responses are canned - I am so disappointed with them right now.  They absolutely refused to listen to me when I told them my item had no odor when it was shipped.  They said they are standing by their decision and are returning my purse to me.  The buyer was new to Tradesy and said that she had really bad allergies.  She asked after the fact if my bag was smoke and pet free, which it was.  I sent her a message but of course she didn't reply.  I even asked them what the heck is a "sitting odor"?  This was practically a brand new bag - used just 2x.  I just hope my bag is in the same condition it was when I sent it.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Ok. This is the Second time now Tradesy has "inspected" one of my orders that I have purchased from other sellers. First time was a beautiful hot pink Alma Louis Vuitton for cheapppp ($400), I snagged it and then later Tradesy cancelled sale. I questioned them and they said they couldn't confirm authenticity, even though the date code was legit and everything! It was just priced cheap, i'm assuming some people just want to get close to what they pay for versus profit. I am pretty good at authenticating LV's and would know if it were fake when I got it. Anyways, I moved on. Fine. I get it.
> 
> Until this weekend when I ordered a Mini Lin Louis Vuitton, I'll attach a picture. Beautiful and I've always wanted one, for $400!! And it's in great shape! I messaged the seller to see when she could ship and when she could confirm sale, she said she never got a notice. I knew my payment was good and it would clear, so I wasn't sure why 2 days later the seller couldn't see that I bought her item. So I messaged Tradesy and this is what they said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489794
> View attachment 3489795
> 
> 
> I honestly feel like Tradesy doesn't want me getting good deals. Sometimes I buy and sell, and other times I buy good deals and keep. I mean, what I do with my purchases is my own business. So why is Tradesy cancelling my orders when it is clear the items are authentic!! Do they want to buy it instead??


It's weird. I don't think it's about you, it's about seller who might have been flagged for something. Tradesy should be happy to have as many sales as possible and scoop their fees for each.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Question, I ordered some things from Tradesy and I need to return two items. Could I ship together with one shipping label in one box? Both items were poorly packaged and I have to go buy a box now to repackage them. Has anyone ever done that? I would put the return label on the other item inside the box so they can pull it up. I emailed Tradesy to see if they can work something out, saves them a label. But I wanted to see if anyone has done that.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> It's weird. I don't think it's about you, it's about seller who might have been flagged for something. Tradesy should be happy to have as many sales as possible and scoop their fees for each.



The seller told me they requested a picture of the date code and once she does, they will let her confirm it. I've bought other things that didn't have a date code so unsure why this is the first time.


----------



## onepiece101

Was wondering if anyone has had any problems with freight forwarding services in Florida? Someone purchased an item from me this evening and when I went to print the shipping label, I noticed that the address was formated strangely but when I went to check online, I was able to find the address and USPS seemed to be able to identify it. The address is written a little bit differently than it technically should be but not so much that I would think USPS wouldn't be able to deliver it. Should I bother trying to get Tradesy to change it or if it is undeliverable, won't it be sent "back" to Tradesy and I will still receive funds? 

If/when it is received, does anyone know how long will I be waiting for funds? Since it seems to be a freight forwarder not used by Tradesy, it should be after the "buyer" (in this case, the freight forwarding service) receives the package, correct?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

onepiece101 said:


> Was wondering if anyone has had any problems with freight forwarding services in Florida? Someone purchased an item from me this evening and when I went to print the shipping label, I noticed that the address was formated strangely but when I went to check online, I was able to find the address and USPS seemed to be able to identify it. The address is written a little bit differently than it technically should be but not so much that I would think USPS wouldn't be able to deliver it. Should I bother trying to get Tradesy to change it or if it is undeliverable, won't it be sent "back" to Tradesy and I will still receive funds?
> 
> If/when it is received, does anyone know how long will I be waiting for funds? Since it seems to be a freight forwarder not used by Tradesy, it should be after the "buyer" (in this case, the freight forwarding service) receives the package, correct?



Hi. Oddly enough I sold three items so far within the last three weeks to the freight forwarding company. They all odd formatting but I think it is standard and all items were delivered just fine. My funds were released four days after being delivered to the Florida address. Thanks!


----------



## onepiece101

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi. Oddly enough I sold three items so far within the last three weeks to the freight forwarding company. They all odd formatting but I think it is standard and all items were delivered just fine. My funds were released four days after being delivered to the Florida address. Thanks!



Thanks for the info! Good to know that even with the address being formatted strangely, it still arrived since its not very easy to change a shipping address on Tradesy.


----------



## BeenBurned

I just want to add that there have been cases where when printing a shipping label, I've had to edit the Paypal shipping information slightly in order to get the label to process. 

When a buyer submits their shipping info, it goes in just as submitted. PP doesn't verify that it's in "acceptable" USPS format nor that the member may not have made a typo. So in some (rare) cases, I get a pop-up telling me that there's a problem with the address.

For example, I've had some of the following, easy fixes and although I've never had a dispute because of the changes I was required to make, I have no doubt an explanation and paypal's confirmation that the alteration was required in order for the label to process.

Buyer listed her address as "Apartment 1" and USPS needed it to be "Apt 1"
Buyer put her apartment or suite number on the same line as the street address and the apartment number had to be on the second line of the address field
USPS assigned a new zip code to the delivery address. (This is common!) Address and city remain the same but zip needs editing
Buyer's name, title, etc. have too many characters to fit on the name line. Abbreviating the name, title, or eliminating part of it without changing who the item goes to is necessary in order to address the label.
These types of changes don't alter that you're sending to the Paypal-approved buyer and address.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I just want to add that there have been cases where when printing a shipping label, I've had to edit the Paypal shipping information slightly in order to get the label to process.
> 
> When a buyer submits their shipping info, it goes in just as submitted. PP doesn't verify that it's in "acceptable" USPS format nor that the member may not have made a typo. So in some (rare) cases, I get a pop-up telling me that there's a problem with the address.
> 
> For example, I've had some of the following, easy fixes and although I've never had a dispute because of the changes I was required to make, I have no doubt an explanation and paypal's confirmation that the alteration was required in order for the label to process.
> 
> Buyer listed her address as "Apartment 1" and USPS needed it to be "Apt 1"
> Buyer put her apartment or suite number on the same line as the street address and the apartment number had to be on the second line of the address field
> USPS assigned a new zip code to the delivery address. (This is common!) Address and city remain the same but zip needs editing
> Buyer's name, title, etc. have too many characters to fit on the name line. Abbreviating the name, title, or eliminating part of it without changing who the item goes to is necessary in order to address the label.
> These types of changes don't alter that you're sending to the Paypal-approved buyer and address.


On etsy, they show you the approved USPS address and give you a choice whether you want to change to the USPS version or keep the address as inputted by the buyer. They are usually minor changes like you describe, and I've always gone with the USPS approved address.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hi all. For everyone who was upset by their photos being relisted when the items were reposted into the tradesy closets (like Abbey R) It looks like they are starting the process of taking their own pictures... lol - I just noticed that two items that were returned to them last month for I guess tradesy credit were relisted. The photos that are up at kind of like yoogis closet style but less professional lollll.


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi all. For everyone who was upset by their photos being relisted when the items were reposted into the tradesy closets (like Abbey R) It looks like they are starting the process of taking their own pictures... lol - I just noticed that two items that were returned to them last month for I guess tradesy credit were relisted. The photos that are up at kind of like yoogis closet style but less professional lollll.


I'm upset in both cases, either it's sold listing from my closet relisted by Tradesy closet with more damage (??) and my original pics or when they retook pics, and yes, there's obviously more damage there, but still the buyer can track it to my closet and they are selling for my original price. Both are not right IMO.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi! I listed several items 2 weeks ago and the pictures are still not cleared. I even asked Tradesy last week what's going on, they said the pictures will be done till the end of the week. Now the new week is about to end and still no changes. Is it common problem for now, or is it just lucky me?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hi! I listed several items 2 weeks ago and the pictures are still not cleared. I even asked Tradesy last week what's going on, they said the pictures will be done till the end of the week. Now the new week is about to end and still no changes. Is it common problem for now, or is it just lucky me?


I think you are just "lucky!" I've been putting up one or two items a day for the last week or so and everything has been cleaned within a day.

Edit: I take that back. I have one item that hasn't been cleaned and it was put up at least a week ago. I think they favor certain categories and certain brands. The item that wasn't cleaned is a cosmetic bag from an off-brand.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I think you are just "lucky!" I've been putting up one or two items a day for the last week or so and everything has been cleaned within a day.
> 
> Edit: I take that back. I have one item that hasn't been cleaned and it was put up at least a week ago. I think they favor certain categories and certain brands. The item that wasn't cleaned is a cosmetic bag from an off-brand.



I have 9 items that are non cleaned, and CL, LV, Bottega, YSL, Chanel are among them - I believe these brands are favored the most, so it's not about brands. Their designers maybe missed them and don't hurry to come back for them 
on the one hand it's ok, they look like I've just listed them and it might attract someone to grab them before someone else did lol. but on the other - they look so pretty with pictures cleaned I remember one girl on Tradesy even accused me that I am just using stock pictures in my listings. well, I accepted it as a compliment to my photographer's skills


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I have 9 items that are non cleaned, and CL, LV, Bottega, YSL, Chanel are among them - I believe these brands are favored the most, so it's not about brands. Their designers maybe missed them and don't hurry to come back for them
> on the one hand it's ok, they look like I've just listed them and it might attract someone to grab them before someone else did lol. but on the other - they look so pretty with pictures cleaned I remember one girl on Tradesy even accused me that I am just using stock pictures in my listings. well, I accepted it as a compliment to my photographer's skills


I usually try to make sure my backgrounds look okay so the item will look good before it is cleaned. The last thing I listed, I thought I didn't need to worry very much about the background since they would be cleaning it anyway.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I usually try to make sure my backgrounds look okay so the item will look good before it is cleaned. The last thing I listed, I thought I didn't need to worry very much about the background since they would be cleaning it anyway.



my background is always white, but not as white as after cleaning
I never make pictures that would show some parts of my apt / furniture etc, that can tell something about me and my private life. I am not paranoid, but still think it's not appropriate meanwhile I know some famous eBay sellers on the contrary use their interiors and it makes their pics / listings recognizable.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> my background is always white, but not as white as after cleaning
> I never make pictures that would show some parts of my apt / furniture etc, that can tell something about me and my private life. I am not paranoid, but still think it's not appropriate meanwhile I know some famous eBay sellers on the contrary use their interiors and it makes their pics / listings recognizable.


I have terrible lighting in my house so I take my pictures out in my yard. There are usually plants as my background. I tried taking pictures in front of a white sheet and there were so many shadows and folds in the sheet that looked bad. Often I find that the greenery in my background makes the colors of my item look prettier. I try to keep anything personal out of my photos. There is an ebay seller who takes all his pictures at the Alamo. There are a few clueless sellers who take pictures in their messy kitchens. Once I saw a listing where a woman was holding up a purse and in the background there were two people in bed.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I have terrible lighting in my house so I take my pictures out in my yard. There are usually plants as my background. I tried taking pictures in front of a white sheet and there were so many shadows and folds in the sheet that looked bad. Often I find that the greenery in my background makes the colors of my item look prettier. I try to keep anything personal out of my photos. There is an ebay seller who takes all his pictures at the Alamo. There are a few clueless sellers who take pictures in their messy kitchens. Once I saw a listing where a woman was holding up a purse and in the background there were two people in bed.



LOL that is so funny (two people in bed).
I use big white cotton plaid as my background, and I also bought this thing and 4 huge 150W lamps with white cold light for it. helps a lot 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pho.../2011249071.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Dcp1d0
maybe it's not as cool as those professional equipment in photo studios, but it works for me and still not broken for those year+ I use it and it doesn't take much space.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> LOL that is so funny (two people in bed).
> I use big white cotton plaid as my background, and I also bought this thing and 4 huge 150W lamps with white cold light for it. helps a lot
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pho.../2011249071.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Dcp1d0
> maybe it's not as cool as those professional equipment in photo studios, but it works for me and still not broken for those year+ I use it and it doesn't take much space.


this is nice stuff, I wish I had space to store it for now I use flash light from my cell phone and take pics with camera, it's better than just using flash.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> LOL that is so funny (two people in bed).
> I use big white cotton plaid as my background, and I also bought this thing and 4 huge 150W lamps with white cold light for it. helps a lot
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pho.../2011249071.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Dcp1d0
> maybe it's not as cool as those professional equipment in photo studios, but it works for me and still not broken for those year+ I use it and it doesn't take much space.


That's pretty neat. I don't know if I want to get that involved in photography.
Maybe the reason they aren't cleaning your pictures as fast is because they already have white backgrounds. Now that I think about it, I think the items I take on a white background take longer to get cleaned. I use a piece of white paper for small items like wallets.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> That's pretty neat. I don't know if I want to get that involved in photography.
> Maybe the reason they aren't cleaning your pictures as fast is because they already have white backgrounds. Now that I think about it, I think the items I take on a white background take longer to get cleaned. I use a piece of white paper for small items like wallets.


I listed two white background SLGs yesterday and they both are cleaned this morning. The item from last week still hasn't been cleaned. Once they skip over an item, they don't seem to ever get around to doing it.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Super weird when someone sends you a message asking why you returned their item :-/ what do I say? Because your purse was used and smelled like my grandmas perfume?


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Super weird when someone sends you a message asking why you returned their item :-/ what do I say? Because your purse was used and smelled like my grandmas perfume?


well, I'd say as it is "old perfume smell" or will just ignore it.

Talking about messages, that feeling when you sold a bag and on the next day after delivery you get email from the buyer. Your heart starts beating "what's now"? then you open it and it's just thank you note. Phew!


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> well, I'd say as it is "old perfume smell" or will just ignore it.
> 
> Talking about messages, that feeling when you sold a bag and on the next day after delivery you get email from the buyer. Your heart starts beating "what's now"? then you open it and it's just thank you note. Phew!


I know that feeling!


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Talking about messages, that feeling when you sold a bag and on the next day after delivery you get email from the buyer. Your heart starts beating "what's now"? then you open it and it's just thank you note. Phew!





whateve said:


> I know that feeling!


Ditto!


----------



## PikaboICU

Mekinfrance said:


> View attachment 3491325





GemsBerry said:


> well, I'd say as it is "old perfume smell" or will just ignore it.
> 
> Talking about messages, that feeling when you sold a bag and on the next day after delivery you get email from the buyer. Your heart starts beating "what's now"? then you open it and it's just thank you note. Phew!





whateve said:


> I know that feeling!





BeenBurned said:


> Ditto!



Me four(?) 
But I'm also guilty of being one of those that freaks my sellers out by sending notes & thank you messages..


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Ditto!





PikaboICU said:


> Me four(?)
> But I'm also guilty of being one of those that freaks my sellers out by sending notes & thank you messages..


I just got one from a buyer thanking me for shipping so quickly. I thought she was going to complain because my mail carrier didn't scan her item when it was picked up and it wasn't scanned until the third day, which was the delivery day. I had promised I was going to ship the next day and it looked like I didn't. It was relief to read her note!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I have 9 items that are non cleaned, and CL, LV, Bottega, YSL, Chanel are among them - I believe these brands are favored the most, so it's not about brands. Their designers maybe missed them and don't hurry to come back for them
> on the one hand it's ok, they look like I've just listed them and it might attract someone to grab them before someone else did lol. but on the other - they look so pretty with pictures cleaned I remember one girl on Tradesy even accused me that I am just using stock pictures in my listings. well, I accepted it as a compliment to my photographer's skills


I just noticed that one of my cleaned pictures has a wand beneath it like it hasn't been cleaned. My original picture had plants and things in the background and they are gone, so it was definitely cleaned.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Super weird when someone sends you a message asking why you returned their item :-/ what do I say? Because your purse was used and smelled like my grandmas perfume?


ignore it. it's not like ebay where you can give/get feedback... no communication is even required on this site. i say nothing these days and just ship and hope for the best each time


----------



## ironic568

So I got my first fake (jewelry piece) from Tradesy. The pictures in the seller's listing didn't include any close-ups and I foolishly assumed it was authentic, 'cause all the bags in her closet are authentic. I actually feel bad about returning it, 'cause she was super polite and nice.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ironic568 said:


> So I got my first fake (jewelry piece) from Tradesy. The pictures in the seller's listing didn't include any close-ups and I foolishly assumed it was authentic, 'cause all the bags in her closet are authentic. I actually feel bad about returning it, 'cause she was super polite and nice.



Aww  the only one who should feel bad is her! (Probably why she was so nice)


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy deposit takes humongous amount of time. I withdrew funds on 9th, they were deposited on 13th.
I compared time with RealReal and Etsy, it comes next business day every single time. so it's not my bank, not technicalities, it's Tradesy holding it.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy deposit takes humongous amount of time. I withdrew funds on 9th, they were deposited on 13th.
> I compared time with RealReal and Etsy, it comes next business day every single time. so it's not my bank, not technicalities, it's Tradesy holding it.



I was just about to make a post about this.... What's going on?? I sometimes withdraw through paypal and other times my bank. I called PayPal because the deposit to paypal took over 4 business days and when I called Tradesy they told me it could be because Paypal was going through some sort of update... Well I decided to make my next withdrawal on Tuesday to my bank account and it still hasn't deposited!!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I was just about to make a post about this.... What's going on?? I sometimes withdraw through paypal and other times my bank. I called PayPal because the deposit to paypal took over 4 business days and when I called Tradesy they told me it could be because Paypal was going through some sort of update... Well I decided to make my next withdrawal on Tuesday to my bank account and it still hasn't deposited!!!



I'm glad I'm not the only one going through this!


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy deposit takes humongous amount of time. I withdrew funds on 9th, they were deposited on 13th.
> I compared time with RealReal and Etsy, it comes next business day every single time. so it's not my bank, not technicalities, it's Tradesy holding it.


I transferred money from Tradesy to Paypal and it took 2 days.


----------



## ironic568

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Aww  the only one who should feel bad is her! (Probably why she was so nice)



I'm thinking that unless she bought it herself directly from a boutique, maybe she didn't know herself that it's fake? It's one of those super fake Chanel costume jewelry. It's brand new with box, ribbon, camellia flower and shopping bag, but no tag.........of course.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ironic568 said:


> I'm thinking that unless she bought it herself directly from a boutique, maybe she didn't know herself that it's fake? It's one of those super fake Chanel costume jewelry. It's brand new with box, ribbon, camellia flower and shopping bag, but no tag.........of course.



And you know it is fake for sure? How much did you spend if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I transferred money from Tradesy to Paypal and it took 2 days.


it could be different timeline for different sellers or there's a waiting line similar to cleaning images. 
I think it's general practice among retailers right now to keep cash as long as possible. taking money, that's fast. processing returns, refunds, deposit withdrawals, that takes forever.


----------



## ironic568

alwayscoffee89 said:


> And you know it is fake for sure? How much did you spend if you don't mind me asking?


Yes, for sure. I own many Chanel costume jewelry pieces and I'm pretty good at spotting a fake. I paid $350, it's a necklace I missed out on a few seasons ago and bought it to match my earrings (from the same collection).


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ironic568 said:


> Yes, for sure. I own many Chanel costume jewelry pieces and I'm pretty good at spotting a fake. I paid $350, it's a necklace I missed out on a few seasons ago and bought it to match my earrings (from the same collection).



I would return it, that's not fair to you.


----------



## ironic568

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I would return it, that's not fair to you.



Yes, I am returning it. Thanks


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Super weird when someone sends you a message asking why you returned their item :-/ what do I say? Because your purse was used and smelled like my grandmas perfume?



but I remember you did it yourself, asking about the same when your bag with wrong size was returned. why does it seem weird when someone else wants to know it too? you don't need to be rude, but yes, you can honestly answer that there's a smell that bothers you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ignore it. it's not like ebay where you can give/get feedback... no communication is even required on this site. i say nothing these days and just ship and hope for the best each time



I disagree. You don't have to answer, but being nice and polite is always good, even when you don't have to do it according to Tradesy rules. 
I know this feeling when you have a return and don't know the reason. Sometimes I politely ask my buyers what is wrong. I don't see anything weird in it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I disagree. You don't have to answer, but being nice and polite is always good, even when you don't have to do it according to Tradesy rules.
> I know this feeling when you have a return and don't know the reason. Sometimes I politely ask my buyers what is wrong. I don't see anything weird in it.


i've tried the nice and polite... it only opens the door to trouble. buyers, especially, feel they can then start asking/demanding stuff and many sales have actually been halted the friendlier you get w/someone and they want conversation and additional questions and etc. i'm polite on ebay, where you have to be, lol. it's not weird to ask what's wrong, but the buyer could provide a phony reason to you anyway... you may/may not get the truth so not sure how that's helpful


----------



## fashion_victim9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i've tried the nice and polite... it only opens the door to trouble. buyers, especially, feel they can then start asking/demanding stuff and many sales have actually been halted the friendlier you get w/someone and they want conversation and additional questions and etc. i'm polite on ebay, where you have to be, lol. it's not weird to ask what's wrong, but the buyer could provide a phony reason to you anyway... you may/may not get the truth so not sure how that's helpful



well if you see that buyer / seller is not friendly in their answers, you can always stop the conversation. though I recently had one, who accused that I sold her fake. I know I didn't and Tradesy agreed the item is authentic, but that buyer had her own opinion. she wrote smth like "you know exactly what you sold me and I want you to know what I think of such sellers as you" blah blah blah. that was very offensive and in that case I regretted that I asked first what was wrong. 

but all others were super nice.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> but I remember you did it yourself, asking about the same when your bag with wrong size was returned. why does it seem weird when someone else wants to know it too? you don't need to be rude, but yes, you can honestly answer that there's a smell that bothers you.



One asked me before she returned it and the other one was super nice the whole time and told me she got the purse and then returned it for wrong size. So it was easy to keep the convo going. 

This girl asked me that she just saw it being returned and wasn't sure why. I mean, the honest answer is that your purse was filthy and smelled awful! It is like she didn't even care about how the purse would arrive. What am I supposed to say? I don't want to be mean. Me saying there is a smell might offend her, everyone is different. I just don't feel right responding with that, would you? Should I make something up?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hi All. I wanted to tell you what I believe is a "change" in tradesys return policy. I sold a Canada Goose jacket, It was brand new with the tag still on BUT one of the zipper pulls (not sure the proper name) was missing. Its the piece of metal that allows you to easily pull open and close the zippered pocket. I decided to sell it for a steal (like 70% off tickets price). Anyway - I wrote in the description that the zipper pull was missing on one side and even provided a close up of it in one photo. Long story short the person who purchased then item told me that would be returning it because it was too small. Okay fine... So i expected to my funds to be released once Tradesy issues her the credit. WELL tradesy returns dept messages me saying that the item is being sent back to me because the item is not "new with tags" because of the missing zipper. Wait what?? I told them that the customer did not return the item due to that... but rather because of size and I referenced the message she had sent me. Tradesy came back to me saying that no matter the reason for the return the condition and descriptions must match, and that by it missing the zipper pull it wouldnt be considered "new with tags". ?????? I messaged the buyer since she was very friendly and she said Tradesy had given her a credit ... wtf


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> One asked me before she returned it and the other one was super nice the whole time and told me she got the purse and then returned it for wrong size. So it was easy to keep the convo going.
> 
> This girl asked me that she just saw it being returned and wasn't sure why. I mean, the honest answer is that your purse was filthy and smelled awful! It is like she didn't even care about how the purse would arrive. What am I supposed to say? I don't want to be mean. Me saying there is a smell might offend her, everyone is different. I just don't feel right responding with that, would you? Should I make something up?



well just tell her smth like: 

"sorry for inconvenience and thank you for shipping the bag so fast _(here we sugar-coat this message not to offend that girl lol)_, the bag is beautiful, but to my opinion it shows more wear then pictured / described. I am also very sensible to smells, and the bag smells like old perfume, that wasn't described in the listing either, and I know that this odor will not go even after dry-cleaning, as perfume odors are very strong. I am sure Tradesy will make the right decision for both of us. Have a great day!". 

just honest reply without any words that might offend her (you def shouldn't write her about "your grandma's perfume lol)


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi All. I wanted to tell you what I believe is a "change" in tradesys return policy. I sold a Canada Goose jacket, It was brand new with the tag still on BUT one of the zipper pulls (not sure the proper name) was missing. Its the piece of metal that allows you to easily pull open and close the zippered pocket. I decided to sell it for a steal (like 70% off tickets price). Anyway - I wrote in the description that the zipper pull was missing on one side and even provided a close up of it in one photo. Long story short the person who purchased then item told me that would be returning it because it was too small. Okay fine... So i expected to my funds to be released once Tradesy issues her the credit. WELL tradesy returns dept messages me saying that the item is being sent back to me because the item is not "new with tags" because of the missing zipper. Wait what?? I told them that the customer did not return the item due to that... but rather because of size and I referenced the message she had sent me. Tradesy came back to me saying that no matter the reason for the return the condition and descriptions must match, and that by it missing the zipper pull it wouldnt be considered "new with tags". ?????? I messaged the buyer since she was very friendly and she said Tradesy had given her a credit ... wtf



same here, I wrote about the last return earlier. I sold the shoes, that were listed "like new", and they were worn once and only bottoms showed light signs of wear. Buyer returned them cause the shoes didn't fit her. My money was released, but then Tradesy took them back (after a WEEK) and wrote me they sent the shoes back cause they are not like new and show some signs of wear. 

They told me: Please note that when you sign up for Tradesy, you are agreeing to our terms and conditions. Please see our terms and conditions for reference https://www.tradesy.com/terms/ Under #7 it states "In the event of a replica or misrepresented listing, Tradesy will pull funds from the seller if the seller has already cashed out seller earnings from that sale. Furthermore, you may not list any item on Tradesy (or consummate any transaction that was initiated using our Services) that could cause Tradesy to violate any applicable law, statute, ordinance, regulation, or that violates this Agreement."


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi All. I wanted to tell you what I believe is a "change" in tradesys return policy. I sold a Canada Goose jacket, It was brand new with the tag still on BUT one of the zipper pulls (not sure the proper name) was missing. Its the piece of metal that allows you to easily pull open and close the zippered pocket. I decided to sell it for a steal (like 70% off tickets price). Anyway - I wrote in the description that the zipper pull was missing on one side and even provided a close up of it in one photo. Long story short the person who purchased then item told me that would be returning it because it was too small. Okay fine... So i expected to my funds to be released once Tradesy issues her the credit. WELL tradesy returns dept messages me saying that the item is being sent back to me because the item is not "new with tags" because of the missing zipper. Wait what?? I told them that the customer did not return the item due to that... but rather because of size and I referenced the message she had sent me. Tradesy came back to me saying that no matter the reason for the return the condition and descriptions must match, and that by it missing the zipper pull it wouldnt be considered "new with tags". ?????? I messaged the buyer since she was very friendly and she said Tradesy had given her a credit ... wtf


They need to add some more categories to their conditions then. New with defects, etc. And I have a hard time believing that all of the items for sale are 'gently used' or better condition. I think it's unfair to you because you did add the info in the photos and description.


----------



## Toby93

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi All. I wanted to tell you what I believe is a "change" in tradesys return policy. I sold a Canada Goose jacket, It was brand new with the tag still on BUT one of the zipper pulls (not sure the proper name) was missing. Its the piece of metal that allows you to easily pull open and close the zippered pocket. I decided to sell it for a steal (like 70% off tickets price). Anyway - I wrote in the description that the zipper pull was missing on one side and even provided a close up of it in one photo. Long story short the person who purchased then item told me that would be returning it because it was too small. Okay fine... So i expected to my funds to be released once Tradesy issues her the credit. WELL tradesy returns dept messages me saying that the item is being sent back to me because the item is not "new with tags" because of the missing zipper. Wait what?? I told them that the customer did not return the item due to that... but rather because of size and I referenced the message she had sent me. Tradesy came back to me saying that no matter the reason for the return the condition and descriptions must match, and that by it missing the zipper pull it wouldnt be considered "new with tags". ?????? I messaged the buyer since she was very friendly and she said Tradesy had given her a credit ... wtf





fashion_victim9 said:


> same here, I wrote about the last return earlier. I sold the shoes, that were listed "like new", and they were worn once and only bottoms showed light signs of wear. Buyer returned them cause the shoes didn't fit her. My money was released, but then Tradesy took them back (after a WEEK) and wrote me they sent the shoes back cause they are not like new and show some signs of wear.
> 
> They told me: Please note that when you sign up for Tradesy, you are agreeing to our terms and conditions. Please see our terms and conditions for reference https://www.tradesy.com/terms/ Under #7 it states "In the event of a replica or misrepresented listing, Tradesy will pull funds from the seller if the seller has already cashed out seller earnings from that sale. Furthermore, you may not list any item on Tradesy (or consummate any transaction that was initiated using our Services) that could cause Tradesy to violate any applicable law, statute, ordinance, regulation, or that violates this Agreement."


I think that Tradesy has changed their policy also.  I recently had a bag returned because of an "sitting odor".  The buyer was very friendly and I suggested that she wait until Tradesy had a sale.  I emailed her about 10 days later to let her know that she could get 10% off.  She bought the purse and I mailed it off promptly.  

I saw that she received it and I didn't hear a thing from her.  There was nothing on my dashboard to indicate that the buyer had returned it either?  Ten days later I get an email from Tradesy telling me that they had refunded the buyer and were returning my purse because of said undisclosed odor.  This was one bag I had no worries with since it was practically brand new.  I was concerned that the buyer had done something to it to force a refund, but when I got it back there was no odor.  I have had 4 different people sniff it and there is no smell whatsoever except the smell of a new bag. 

 I argued back and forth with Tradesy, but in the end they sent it back and stuck to their story that there was an odor that I didn't describe in my listing.  They also quoted their terms of service, exactly as you posted. 

 In the past, when a buyer returned for any reason, Tradesy gave them a credit and I kept my money.  I have no idea why they are now returning items but I am very glad that I got my bag back in the same condition it was sent


----------



## EGBDF

Toby93 said:


> I think that Tradesy has changed their policy also.  I recently had a bag returned because of an "sitting odor".  The buyer was very friendly and I suggested that she wait until Tradesy had a sale.  I emailed her about 10 days later to let her know that she could get 10% off.  She bought the purse and I mailed it off promptly.
> 
> I saw that she received it and I didn't hear a thing from her.  There was nothing on my dashboard to indicate that the buyer had returned it either?  Ten days later I get an email from Tradesy telling me that they had refunded the buyer and were returning my purse because of said undisclosed odor.  This was one bag I had no worries with since it was practically brand new.  I was concerned that the buyer had done something to it to force a refund, but when I got it back there was no odor.  I have had 4 different people sniff it and there is no smell whatsoever except the smell of a new bag.
> 
> I argued back and forth with Tradesy, but in the end they sent it back and stuck to their story that there was an odor that I didn't describe in my listing.  They also quoted their terms of service, exactly as you posted.
> 
> In the past, when a buyer returned for any reason, Tradesy gave them a credit and I kept my money.  I have no idea why they are now returning items but I am very glad that I got my bag back in the same condition it was sent


I wonder what the actual changes are. I haven't had a return for a long time, but a buyer recently returned a NWT item shortly after receiving it, which is now listed in a Tradesy closet as Like New. I never heard from the buyer or Tradesy about the return, so they aren't automatically trying to send all returns back to the original seller. These stories make me a little more nervous about selling on Tradesy. But it's still much less stressful than eBay for me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Toby93 said:


> I think that Tradesy has changed their policy also.  I recently had a bag returned because of an "sitting odor".  The buyer was very friendly and I suggested that she wait until Tradesy had a sale.  I emailed her about 10 days later to let her know that she could get 10% off.  She bought the purse and I mailed it off promptly.
> 
> I saw that she received it and I didn't hear a thing from her.  There was nothing on my dashboard to indicate that the buyer had returned it either?  Ten days later I get an email from Tradesy telling me that they had refunded the buyer and were returning my purse because of said undisclosed odor.  This was one bag I had no worries with since it was practically brand new.  I was concerned that the buyer had done something to it to force a refund, but when I got it back there was no odor.  I have had 4 different people sniff it and there is no smell whatsoever except the smell of a new bag.
> 
> I argued back and forth with Tradesy, but in the end they sent it back and stuck to their story that there was an odor that I didn't describe in my listing.  They also quoted their terms of service, exactly as you posted.
> 
> In the past, when a buyer returned for any reason, Tradesy gave them a credit and I kept my money.  I have no idea why they are now returning items but I am very glad that I got my bag back in the same condition it was sent



maybe they are tired to sell all the returns and try to get rid of them this way.
I had a "smell situation" on eBay recently. One lady bought very expensive LV from me and then opened return case because of "HORRIBLE SMOKE ODOR". I know eBay is always on the buyer's side and thought I was sure there wasn't any smoke odor, still I had to accept this return. I was also so happy at least to receive same bag, not replica of same model or smth. And there was no smell either - 3 diff non smokers smelled it!! I relisted it only on Tradesy as I thought Tradesy would protect me if it happened on their site, not on eBay. But after your story I am not sure at all...


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi All. I wanted to tell you what I believe is a "change" in tradesys return policy. I sold a Canada Goose jacket, It was brand new with the tag still on BUT one of the zipper pulls (not sure the proper name) was missing. Its the piece of metal that allows you to easily pull open and close the zippered pocket. I decided to sell it for a steal (like 70% off tickets price). Anyway - I wrote in the description that the zipper pull was missing on one side and even provided a close up of it in one photo. Long story short the person who purchased then item told me that would be returning it because it was too small. Okay fine... So i expected to my funds to be released once Tradesy issues her the credit. WELL tradesy returns dept messages me saying that the item is being sent back to me because the item is not "new with tags" because of the missing zipper. Wait what?? I told them that the customer did not return the item due to that... but rather because of size and I referenced the message she had sent me. Tradesy came back to me saying that no matter the reason for the return the condition and descriptions must match, and that by it missing the zipper pull it wouldnt be considered "new with tags". ?????? I messaged the buyer since she was very friendly and she said Tradesy had given her a credit ... wtf


This isn't fair. They ask you two questions when you list: 1. Does this item still have the retail tags attached? and 2. Does this item have any signs of wear? So you can sell an item as with tags but still has some kind of wear or defect, like the way people sell shoes that have been tried on in the store or store displays that still have tags but have some marks. As long as you disclosed the zipper pull was missing, I don't see what their problem is. I guess the problem is you didn't put it in the "signs of wear" section?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> maybe they are tired to sell all the returns and try to get rid of them this way.
> I had a "smell situation" on eBay recently. One lady bought very expensive LV from me and then opened return case because of "HORRIBLE SMOKE ODOR". I know eBay is always on the buyer's side and thought I was sure there wasn't any smoke odor, still I had to accept this return. I was also so happy at least to receive same bag, not replica of same model or smth. And there was no smell either - 3 diff non smokers smelled it!! I relisted it only on Tradesy as I thought Tradesy would protect me if it happened on their site, not on eBay. But after your story I am not sure at all...


It used to be that a buyer wouldn't win a smell dispute on ebay for used items since used items might have odors. You might have won the dispute.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> It used to be that a buyer wouldn't win a smell dispute on ebay for used items since used items might have odors. You might have won the dispute.



no, I couldn't
I wrote in my listing that there are no bad odors of any kind, which is true
I also asked my eBay manager, a girl who helps me a lot in diff situations, , before approving this return, and she said that no chances here. she also said that unfortunately when a buyer says about cigarettes smell, not just about vintage old odor of used thing, no chances to win if it's not mentioned in a listing.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> maybe they are tired to sell all the returns and try to get rid of them this way.


I think this is a big motivation for them, with thousands of items in their own closets sitting idle it's an inefficient use of capital.  I'm more concerned that they issued the buyer with site credit yet still returned item to the seller and pulled funds. this means they actually made money whereas before if a site credit was issued, the seller would't be out of money.  if this approach becomes widely adopted this could become a new revenue stream, kinda like ppl buying gift cards that don't get spent, hence more money for merchants. sadly, I can't say this bodes well for sellers.


----------



## bernz84

jmc3007 said:


> I'm more concerned that they issued the buyer with site credit yet still returned item to the seller and pulled funds. this means they actually made money whereas before if a site credit was issued, the seller would't be out of money.  if this approach becomes widely adopted this could become a new revenue stream, kinda like ppl buying gift cards that don't get spent, hence more money for merchants.



This bothers me, too...


----------



## bernz84

Sorry, please ignore attached image. For some reason my attachments are getting on my posts even though I delete them 

That was not supposed to be on there


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> They need to add some more categories to their conditions then. New with defects, etc. And I have a hard time believing that all of the items for sale are 'gently used' or better condition. I think it's unfair to you because you did add the info in the photos and description.



I was thinking exactly the same thing. New with defects can apply to a lot of items, even sample items that are new but finished less perfectly than the retail version.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> This isn't fair. They ask you two questions when you list: 1. Does this item still have the retail tags attached? and 2. Does this item have any signs of wear? So you can sell an item as with tags but still has some kind of wear or defect, like the way people sell shoes that have been tried on in the store or store displays that still have tags but have some marks. As long as you disclosed the zipper pull was missing, I don't see what their problem is. I guess the problem is you didn't put it in the "signs of wear" section?



I didn't see a signs of wear section? I just put it at the very top of the description and wrote "see last photo" where it was an upclose photo


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing. New with defects can apply to a lot of items, even sample items that are new but finished less perfectly than the retail version.



Now I am also wondering about some of the items I have for sale that are "supposed" to be distressed as made. For example, I have some Isabel Marant items that have an unfinished edge, and therefore have a fringe of loose threads at the hem, but that is the way it came new. I have written in my listings that "it is designed to have an unfinished raw edge, as it typical with this brand" but I wonder what would happen if a buyer returned one of these items to Tradesy...
Also, for new or like new bags that are manufactured to be distressed, e.g. some Chanel bags made with distressed (scuffed) leather. Is it enough to disclose this in the text of your listing? Or do you have to list it under the "signs of wear", even though it is not a sign of wear since this is how it was manufactured?


----------



## EGBDF

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I didn't see a signs of wear section? I just put it at the very top of the description and wrote "see last photo" where it was an upclose photo


There are 2 Condition boxes to check, and if you check one as NWT,  and check the other box as has signs of wear (and then you can enter the specifics)... then your item is listed as 'gently used'


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I didn't see a signs of wear section? I just put it at the very top of the description and wrote "see last photo" where it was an upclose photo



When you select "yes" that it has signs of wear, it asks you to select from:




Or to enter your own description:


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Can anyone else unlike one of their likes? Once somebody buys the item I like, I want to unlike it, but it won't let me


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Can anyone else unlike one of their likes? Once somebody buys the item I like, I want to unlike it, but it won't let me


Yes, I'm able to unlike


----------



## paula3boys

PayPal doesn't let a buyer dispute SNAD for odor so that's interesting to me with Tradesy.

I would dispute odor though


----------



## PikaboICU

nicole0612 said:


> Now I am also wondering about some of the items I have for sale that are "supposed" to be distressed as made. For example, I have some Isabel Marant items that have an unfinished edge, and therefore have a fringe of loose threads at the hem, but that is the way it came new. I have written in my listings that "it is designed to have an unfinished raw edge, as it typical with this brand" but I wonder what would happen if a buyer returned one of these items to Tradesy...
> Also, for new or like new bags that are manufactured to be distressed, e.g. some Chanel bags made with distressed (scuffed) leather. Is it enough to disclose this in the text of your listing? Or do you have to list it under the "signs of wear", even though it is not a sign of wear since this is how it was manufactured?




I sell a lot of Rock Revival jeans and often they are distressed, in some cases destroyed LOL.
I add a blurb: "All distressing, rips, tears, frays, fading etc were intentionally done by the manufacturer."
In addition, this is one of the rare instances where I might add a stock photo, in addition to my photos, that shows the distressing especially if it's rips & frays.


----------



## nicole0612

PikaboICU said:


> I sell a lot of Rock Revival jeans and often they are distressed, in some cases destroyed LOL.
> I add a blurb: "All distressing, rips, tears, frays, fading etc were intentionally done by the manufacturer."
> In addition, this is one of the rare instances where I might add a stock photo, in addition to my photos, that shows the distressing especially if it's rips & frays.



This is a great tip. Thank you.


----------



## whateve

They must have had a slow day at Tradesy. One of my pictures from several weeks ago just got cleaned.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

This is a first, what would you do if you ordered 6 items (clothes) from someone as bundled pricing and only received 3. :-/


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> same here, I wrote about the last return earlier. I sold the shoes, that were listed "like new", and they were worn once and only bottoms showed light signs of wear. Buyer returned them cause the shoes didn't fit her. My money was released, but then Tradesy took them back (after a WEEK) and wrote me they sent the shoes back cause they are not like new and show some signs of wear.
> 
> They told me: Please note that when you sign up for Tradesy, you are agreeing to our terms and conditions. Please see our terms and conditions for reference https://www.tradesy.com/terms/ Under #7 it states "In the event of a replica or misrepresented listing, Tradesy will pull funds from the seller if the seller has already cashed out seller earnings from that sale. Furthermore, you may not list any item on Tradesy (or consummate any transaction that was initiated using our Services) that could cause Tradesy to violate any applicable law, statute, ordinance, regulation, or that violates this Agreement."


Wow!  Selling on Tradesy is getting more stressful.  I think it is best to put gently used.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> This is a first, what would you do if you ordered 6 items (clothes) from someone as bundled pricing and only received 3. :-/


I'd take pictures (immediately) and file a dispute.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> I'd take pictures (immediately) and file a dispute.



Oh I did!! 

Then the seller messaged me after I asked her why I only got 3 items and she said that all the items didn't fit in the $14 shipping kit (which is just a small polymailer bag) so she is shipping the rest of them today with her own supplies. 

She should have told me that the day she shipped them out so I would be aware. I mean, it would have been simple. PLUS, she should have just mailed them all in a box with the shipping label. Why would someone do it like that? Now she has to pay more for shipping. Weird.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Toby93 said:


> I think that Tradesy has changed their policy also.  I recently had a bag returned because of an "sitting odor".  The buyer was very friendly and I suggested that she wait until Tradesy had a sale.  I emailed her about 10 days later to let her know that she could get 10% off.  She bought the purse and I mailed it off promptly.
> 
> I saw that she received it and I didn't hear a thing from her.  There was nothing on my dashboard to indicate that the buyer had returned it either?  Ten days later I get an email from Tradesy telling me that they had refunded the buyer and were returning my purse because of said undisclosed odor.  This was one bag I had no worries with since it was practically brand new.  I was concerned that the buyer had done something to it to force a refund, but when I got it back there was no odor.  I have had 4 different people sniff it and there is no smell whatsoever except the smell of a new bag.
> 
> I argued back and forth with Tradesy, but in the end they sent it back and stuck to their story that there was an odor that I didn't describe in my listing.  They also quoted their terms of service, exactly as you posted.
> 
> In the past, when a buyer returned for any reason, Tradesy gave them a credit and I kept my money.  I have no idea why they are now returning items but I am very glad that I got my bag back in the same condition it was sent


I don't see myself selling anymore handbags but you never say never.  I had only one return that was for buyer's remorse (EBay) on a pristine bag by using odor which was painful.  It is the perfect reason to return a perfect bag.  I had others smell my bag too.  I laughed when I first got my bag back because I knew the girl was playing games or hated the smell of leather.  It smelled just like how I got it from the store.  I was stressed hoping she did not ruin my bag.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

bernz84 said:


> This bothers me, too...


Another Wow!  I got done selling in the nick of time.  I am just playing, but does Tradesy have six months return too.  Aw, the stress of the never ending sale.  I can vouch on the quick response that does not answer the question customer service.


----------



## Toby93

fashion_victim9 said:


> maybe they are tired to sell all the returns and try to get rid of them this way.
> I had a "smell situation" on eBay recently. One lady bought very expensive LV from me and then opened return case because of "HORRIBLE SMOKE ODOR". I know eBay is always on the buyer's side and thought I was sure there wasn't any smoke odor, still I had to accept this return. I was also so happy at least to receive same bag, not replica of same model or smth. And there was no smell either - 3 diff non smokers smelled it!! I relisted it only on Tradesy as I thought Tradesy would protect me if it happened on their site, not on eBay. But after your story I am not sure at all...





SweetDaisy05 said:


> I don't see myself selling anymore handbags but you never say never.  I had only one return that was for buyer's remorse (EBay) on a pristine bag by using odor which was painful.  It is the perfect reason to return a perfect bag.  I had others smell my bag too.  I laughed when I first got my bag back because I knew the girl was playing games or hated the smell of leather.  It smelled just like how I got it from the store.  I was stressed hoping she did not ruin my bag.


Lol - good to know I am not alone I guess.  I think that shady buyers know that there is no way to prove that your bag did not have a smell when you mailed it out.  They are using this excuse as a reason to force a refund from Tradesy and I think that Tradesy is just as happy to return the item to you and not have to tie up funds and have an item sit in their closet.  They may as well just be e-Bay!  I was also very glad to get my purse back with the dust bag....


----------



## bernz84

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Another Wow!  I got done selling in the nick of time.  I am just playing, but does Tradesy have six months return too.  Aw, the stress of the never ending sale.  I can vouch on the quick response that does not answer the question customer service.


Oh, lol, I didn't mean to include that screenshot! That was a mistake on my end. I found it on Yelp.

The thing that wasn't fully explained in the review was when the misrepresentation claim was filed. I didn't know if the buyer did it after the 4 days. I tried to delete it, but for some reason it still showed up in my reply


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> Also I mentioned Tradesy coupons are released on paycheck days 15th and 30th.



I guess in lieu of coupons they did their Tradesy closet sale ... [emoji55]


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Oh I did!!
> 
> Then the seller messaged me after I asked her why I only got 3 items and she said that all the items didn't fit in the $14 shipping kit (which is just a small polymailer bag) so she is shipping the rest of them today with her own supplies.
> 
> She should have told me that the day she shipped them out so I would be aware. I mean, it would have been simple. PLUS, she should have just mailed them all in a box with the shipping label. Why would someone do it like that? Now she has to pay more for shipping. Weird.


I wonder why didn't she mail it all at the same time, at least she should have told you. Or she thought you wouldn't mention?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> I wonder why didn't she mail it all at the same time, at least she should have told you. Or she thought you wouldn't mention?



I don't know, but it is sketchy. She was super nice throughout the purchase though so I'm going to assume she is an amateur seller.


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't know, but it is sketchy. She was super nice throughout the purchase though so I'm going to assume she is an amateur seller.


I always think that a seller that uses a Tradesy kit doesn't sell very much/less experienced with selling. I might be wrong.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

bernz84 said:


> Oh, lol, I didn't mean to include that screenshot! That was a mistake on my end. I found it on Yelp.
> 
> The thing that wasn't fully explained in the review was when the misrepresentation claim was filed. I didn't know if the buyer did it after the 4 days. I tried to delete it, but for some reason it still showed up in my reply


 Oh, OK!  I understand.


----------



## bernz84

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Oh, OK!  I understand.


No worries! I'm embarrassed that it did that


----------



## nicole0612

bernz84 said:


> No worries! I'm embarrassed that it did that



The same thing happens to me when I add a photo or an attachment using tPF app. Even if I "delete" the photo it is still there when I post the comment and I can't edit to delete it. I have to go into the desktop site to "really" remove/delete the photo. Maybe the same for you?


----------



## bernz84

nicole0612 said:


> The same thing happens to me when I add a photo or an attachment using tPF app. Even if I "delete" the photo it is still there when I post the comment and I can't edit to delete it. I have to go into the desktop site to "really" remove/delete the photo. Maybe the same for you?



Nope, it messes up for me on the desktop. I don't have the app; I think the website is just screwy


----------



## LL777

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Can anyone else unlike one of their likes? Once somebody buys the item I like, I want to unlike it, but it won't let me


Open the listing and then unlike. When I go to a list of the items that I like and unlike without opening actual listings, it still appears in my list of likes. I hope it makes sense


----------



## aga5

My Tradesy closet is hopping again, 4 sales in the last 4 days all items that I have had listed forever... Hope this trend continues [emoji2]


----------



## whateve

aga5 said:


> My Tradesy closet is hopping again, 4 sales in the last 4 days all items that I have had listed forever... Hope this trend continues [emoji2]


Congratulations! Mine is dead. I hope it revives soon!


----------



## KDB

whateve said:


> Congratulations! Mine is dead. I hope it revives soon!



Congrats!!! Mine is dead too! I hope things pick up soon!


----------



## nicole0612

bernz84 said:


> Nope, it messes up for me on the desktop. I don't have the app; I think the website is just screwy



Then I'm out of ideas [emoji6]


----------



## ThisVNchick

I've purchased my first item on Tradesy during their liquidation sale. I am strictly selling but this was a deal that I couldn't pass up. 

Since I've been strictly selling and using their label, my default address is their HQ but I am 100% certain that when I placed my order, I used my home address (for my protection my Amex usually won't allow an online purchase to go through unless the shipping and billing address matches up or I call to approve that it's going elsewhere other than my home). Yesterday, I get a text alert that the item has been delivered. When I went and checked, it was shipped from Tradesy HQ and delivered back to Tradesy HQ the next day. Really? I called them and was told they'll try to get it back out the same day since it was their mistake. I haven't heard back since...


----------



## ThisVNchick

Double post


----------



## NANI1972

aga5 said:


> My Tradesy closet is hopping again, 4 sales in the last 4 days all items that I have had listed forever... Hope this trend continues [emoji2]



Lucky you! Can you send those vibes my way?! [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> I've purchased my first item on Tradesy during their liquidation sale. I am strictly selling but this was a deal that I couldn't pass up.
> 
> Since I've been strictly selling and using their label, my default address is their HQ but I am 100% certain that when I placed my order, I used my home address (for my protection my Amex usually won't allow an online purchase to go through unless the shipping and billing address matches up or I call to approve that it's going elsewhere other than my home). Yesterday, I get a text alert that the item has been delivered. When I went and checked, it was shipped from Tradesy HQ and delivered back to Tradesy HQ the next day. Really? I called them and was told they'll try to get it back out the same day since it was their mistake. I haven't heard back since...



Good luck, hopefully it will be sent to the correct address now.
I meant to buy an item that was such a great deal on their clearance sale, but I completely forgot until after midnight.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> I've purchased my first item on Tradesy during their liquidation sale. I am strictly selling but this was a deal that I couldn't pass up.
> 
> Since I've been strictly selling and using their label, my default address is their HQ but I am 100% certain that when I placed my order, I used my home address (for my protection my Amex usually won't allow an online purchase to go through unless the shipping and billing address matches up or I call to approve that it's going elsewhere other than my home). Yesterday, I get a text alert that the item has been delivered. When I went and checked, it was shipped from Tradesy HQ and delivered back to Tradesy HQ the next day. Really? I called them and was told they'll try to get it back out the same day since it was their mistake. I haven't heard back since...


Oh no, they better fix it soon.


----------



## kham




----------



## NANI1972




----------



## HandbagDiva354

Does Tradesy have international selling/shipping?


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Does Tradesy have international selling/shipping?



Yes, in the upper right-hand corner there is an option to change the region/country.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

NANI1972 said:


> Yes, in the upper right-hand corner there is an option to change the region/country.



Thank you


----------



## alansgail

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 3498079



Thanks for this! Made my decision to purchase a LV that much easier.


----------



## EGBDF

I can only see a small portion of actual Sold items in individual closets. For example, if a closet has 300 Sold, when I click on View All, I only see 40.
It's the same for the other categories too-when I am in someone closet and it says they have 100 bags, when I click on view all, it changes to 40 or 50 or some other number less than 100.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I can only see a small portion of actual Sold items in individual closets. For example, if a closet has 300 Sold, when I click on View All, I only see 40.
> It's the same for the other categories too-when I am in someone closet and it says they have 100 bags, when I click on view all, it changes to 40 or 50 or some other number less than 100.


Maybe the older ones are falling off because Tradesy doesn't want to store all that information?
I can only see about 2/3 of my own when I'm signed in to my account.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Maybe the older ones are falling off because Tradesy doesn't want to store all that information?
> I can only see about 2/3 of my own when I'm signed in to my account.


It's very strange-a fair number of my listings were hidden, even from me. I had to go on google to find the listings, click on edit and save them, and they eventually reappeared in my closet. They weren't all old listings, and I've always responded to those pop-ups asking to confirm that an item is still for sale. I can tell that other seller's listings are hidden too. From me anyways. 
(I mean the items for sale, not the sold items)


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> I can only see a small portion of actual Sold items in individual closets. For example, if a closet has 300 Sold, when I click on View All, I only see 40.
> It's the same for the other categories too-when I am in someone closet and it says they have 100 bags, when I click on view all, it changes to 40 or 50 or some other number less than 100.





whateve said:


> Maybe the older ones are falling off because Tradesy doesn't want to store all that information?
> I can only see about 2/3 of my own when I'm signed in to my account.





EGBDF said:


> It's very strange-a fair number of my listings were hidden, even from me. I had to go on google to find the listings, click on edit and save them, and they eventually reappeared in my closet. They weren't all old listings, and I've always responded to those pop-ups asking to confirm that an item is still for sale. I can tell that other seller's listings are hidden too. From me anyways.
> (I mean the items for sale, not the sold items)


Tradesy coders strike again with updates, hah?


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> It's very strange-a fair number of my listings were hidden, even from me. I had to go on google to find the listings, click on edit and save them, and they eventually reappeared in my closet. They weren't all old listings, and I've always responded to those pop-ups asking to confirm that an item is still for sale. I can tell that other seller's listings are hidden too. From me anyways.
> (I mean the items for sale, not the sold items)



Oh wow, I hope they fix this, because that sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

One of my sold bags don't show up in my closet.  I did not sell 100 or even 50 bags.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> It's very strange-a fair number of my listings were hidden, even from me. I had to go on google to find the listings, click on edit and save them, and they eventually reappeared in my closet. They weren't all old listings, and I've always responded to those pop-ups asking to confirm that an item is still for sale. I can tell that other seller's listings are hidden too. From me anyways.
> (I mean the items for sale, not the sold items)



I'm having the same issue .


----------



## Louiebarney

I've sold and bought on Tradesy. Surprisingly, my bags sold pretty fast. I am upfront about any issues with the bag and pricing. 
I've purchased quite a few bags - some I've resold and some I've kept. I've resold them because they either didn't live up to my expectations (Perry Tote for example) or they were too small for my needs. I returned one because it was missing a long strap handle.
Overall I've had good luck so far.


----------



## Louiebarney

NANI1972 said:


> I'm having the same issue .


Never had that problem. Hmmm....


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> It's very strange-a fair number of my listings were hidden, even from me. I had to go on google to find the listings, click on edit and save them, and they eventually reappeared in my closet. They weren't all old listings, and I've always responded to those pop-ups asking to confirm that an item is still for sale. I can tell that other seller's listings are hidden too. From me anyways.
> (I mean the items for sale, not the sold items)


None of my active listings are hidden, just some of my sold, and I think it is the older ones. I think there is a good chance that at times I'm the only one who can see the items in my closet because I'll go for weeks without a sale and then have several right in a row.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Toby93 said:


> Lol - good to know I am not alone I guess.  I think that shady buyers know that there is no way to prove that your bag did not have a smell when you mailed it out.  They are using this excuse as a reason to force a refund from Tradesy and I think that Tradesy is just as happy to return the item to you and not have to tie up funds and have an item sit in their closet.  They may as well just be e-Bay!  I was also very glad to get my purse back with the dust bag....



you know, I was so happy that buyer didn's smoke into my LV bag to be more convincing lol
It doesn't make any sense on eBay as I am the one who gets the return, but it does on Tradesy. So if the buyer is not honest, they can use lots of ways to return the item and get their refund. luckily most of them are decent people


----------



## fashion_victim9

did you see that they are not just relist things now using our pictures, they make their own. and not the best ones
I see some lists of A4 / A3 white paper on the background and it looks like someone just picture them on the office's window sill with a bad light using phone camera.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

fashion_victim9 said:


> did you see that they are not just relist things now using our pictures, they make their own. and not the best ones
> I see some lists of A4 / A3 white paper on the background and it looks like someone just picture them on the office's window sill with a bad light using phone camera.



Ya..... Im surprised they dont come up with a more "fashionphile" or "Yoogis" type photography set up.... The angles they are taking the photos from are very unusual for the listings I saw lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Ya..... Im surprised they dont come up with a more "fashionphile" or "Yoogis" type photography set up.... The angles they are taking the photos from are very unusual for the listings I saw lol



by unusual you mean creative, right? lol


----------



## onepiece101

whateve said:


> None of my active listings are hidden, just some of my sold, and I think it is the older ones. I think there is a good chance that at times I'm the only one who can see the items in my closet because I'll go for weeks without a sale and then have several right in a row.


It really does feel like that. I had no sales for 3 months in a row and then all of a sudden in October, 4 sales in less than two weeks.


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> It's very strange-a fair number of my listings were hidden, even from me. I had to go on google to find the listings, click on edit and save them, and they eventually reappeared in my closet. They weren't all old listings, and I've always responded to those pop-ups asking to confirm that an item is still for sale. I can tell that other seller's listings are hidden too. From me anyways.
> (I mean the items for sale, not the sold items)





whateve said:


> Maybe the older ones are falling off because Tradesy doesn't want to store all that information?
> I can only see about 2/3 of my own when I'm signed in to my account.





NANI1972 said:


> I'm having the same issue .



Some of my active listings show in closet view but if I try to narrow it down to category or the brand they disappear. This is stupid and I know why it's taking so long to sell now with these repeated issues.

I've answered when pop ups come up to refresh listings also so that's not issue


----------



## KDB

onepiece101 said:


> It really does feel like that. I had no sales for 3 months in a row and then all of a sudden in October, 4 sales in less than two weeks.



My sales are the same. Nothing for a while...then they always come in a row. It is really odd...and frustrating.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> None of my active listings are hidden, just some of my sold, and I think it is the older ones. I think there is a good chance that at times I'm the only one who can see the items in my closet because I'll go for weeks without a sale and then have several right in a row.



I have wondered the exact same thing!


----------



## nicole0612

Oh yeah, something weird is going on. When I just view my closet I can see everything on the "homepage" view, but when I click on the categories to view the additional items on that category then some of them are missing. I just edited the ones that are missing, so hopefully that will make them show up again.


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Ya..... Im surprised they dont come up with a more "fashionphile" or "Yoogis" type photography set up.... The angles they are taking the photos from are very unusual for the listings I saw lol


I know right?!?  their pics are worst than mine and don't zoom in enough if you want to see details.  a couple of my listings still have the original photos, I wonder if they didn't around to putting up theirs yet.  also I've noticed that they downgrade just about every return to Gently Used from New or Like New.  maybe this is done so that when they have final sales buyers wouldn't expect too much.


----------



## jmc3007

I had an item marked as sold a couple of days ago but never got the confirmation to ship, usually it doesn't take that long, hours at the most.  just now I saw that it was unsold. maybe they couldn't verify identity/credit or buyer wasn't approved.  this is a first for me since I've joined Tradesy.  has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> I know right?!?  their pics are worst than mine and don't zoom in enough if you want to see details.  a couple of my listings still have the original photos, I wonder if they didn't around to putting up theirs yet.  also I've noticed that they downgrade just about every return to Gently Used from New or Like New.  maybe this is done so that when they have final sales buyers wouldn't expect too much.


That's an excellent point, I was wondering why they do it.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> That's an excellent point, I was wondering why they do it.


I wonder if someone filed an infringement notice against them. Even if their policy states that they might use your pictures and other sellers might do it too, they don't (legally) have the right and if someone filed* DMCA *against them, they're required to remove the listings.


----------



## whateve

So I've noticed that when I click on my closet, it shows the correct number of items, but when I click on each category, some of the items are missing. I tried editing one of the items that was missing (I could see it on the front page but not on the category page) and adding it to my featured items, but it didn't change anything. When I click on "active listings" the number is less than the number that are in my closet. I'm at a loss as to why some of my items aren't in the active listings.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> So I've noticed that when I click on my closet, it shows the correct number of items, but when I click on each category, some of the items are missing. I tried editing one of the items that was missing (I could see it on the front page but not on the category page) and adding it to my featured items, but it didn't change anything. When I click on "active listings" the number is less than the number that are in my closet. I'm at a loss as to why some of my items aren't in the active listings.


The same thing is happening to me, and I don't even have that many things in my closet!


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> So I've noticed that when I click on my closet, it shows the correct number of items, but when I click on each category, some of the items are missing. I tried editing one of the items that was missing (I could see it on the front page but not on the category page) and adding it to my featured items, but it didn't change anything. When I click on "active listings" the number is less than the number that are in my closet. I'm at a loss as to why some of my items aren't in the active listings.





nicole0612 said:


> The same thing is happening to me, and I don't even have that many things in my closet!


So even weirder, I went through the active listings and the items missing from there aren't the same ones that are missing when I look at my categories! There are items missing from both views but they aren't the same ones and I don't know if it is the same number of items.

ETA: I went back and now the item I edited and added to my featured is showing in the category listings, so that might be the solution. Maybe editing is enough. You probably don't have to feature it.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> So even weirder, I went through the active listings and the items missing from there aren't the same ones that are missing when I look at my categories! There are items missing from both views but they aren't the same ones and I don't know if it is the same number of items.
> 
> ETA: I went back and now the item I edited and added to my featured is showing in the category listings, so that might be the solution. Maybe editing is enough. You probably don't have to feature it.



Thanks, editing seemed to work for me as well now. Hopefully they stick around this time! I tried that last night and it didn't work then.


----------



## EGBDF

Coach is on sale. As well as MK and Tory Burch. Haven't seen these kind of sales in a long time.


----------



## katlun

EGBDF said:


> Coach is on sale. As well as MK and Tory Burch. Haven't seen these kind of sales in a long time.



I know, I looked at my Tradesy account and noticed 10% off my Coach items, I was pissed then I realized Tradesy it's on them not me


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> I had an item marked as sold a couple of days ago but never got the confirmation to ship, usually it doesn't take that long, hours at the most.  just now I saw that it was unsold. maybe they couldn't verify identity/credit or buyer wasn't approved.  this is a first for me since I've joined Tradesy.  has anyone else experienced this before?



It happened to me once too


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, editing seemed to work for me as well now. Hopefully they stick around this time! I tried that last night and it didn't work then.



same problem here, but I have 200+ items in shoes category, and 13 are missing when I click on that category. 
251 items on the main page and 238 when I click on "shoes". so how can I find the ones that are missing if I can't see them all


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, editing seemed to work for me as well now. Hopefully they stick around this time! I tried that last night and it didn't work then.



well, I found a couple of missing items for now, comparing my listings on Tradesy and eBay. and they are just gone! I can't find them anywhere, neither in active nor in removed listings. this all is very strange


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> I can't find them anywhere, neither in active nor in removed listings.


I'm quoting you only because you mentioned "removed listings" but my reference isn't to your account (and in fact, I don't know your Tradesy name). 

How does Tradesy handle it with sellers when listings are removed? Specifically, if an item was reported and removed as counterfeit, is the seller notified of the listing removal and reason?


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I'm quoting you only because you mentioned "removed listings" but my reference isn't to your account (and in fact, I don't know your Tradesy name).
> 
> How does Tradesy handle it with sellers when listings are removed? Specifically, if an item was reported and removed as counterfeit, is the seller notified of the listing removal and reason?



it's totally ok actually I was thinking about the same. I am comparing eBay and Tradesy listings and found my 12 missing pairs. And they are just gone from Tradesy, even from removed items. I was thinking what if someone reported them or smth? Do people see removed reported listings in their removed items? I am 100% sure that everything I sell is authentic, but people are different, you know. Someone can report just because he thinks it's not authentic, but in fact he can be wrong. I never had any notifications like this.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> I'm quoting you only because you mentioned "removed listings" but my reference isn't to your account (and in fact, I don't know your Tradesy name).
> 
> How does Tradesy handle it with sellers when listings are removed? Specifically, if an item was reported and removed as counterfeit, is the seller notified of the listing removal and reason?





fashion_victim9 said:


> it's totally ok actually I was thinking about the same. I am comparing eBay and Tradesy listings and found my 12 missing pairs. And they are just gone from Tradesy, even from removed items. I was thinking what if someone reported them or smth? Do people see removed reported listings in their removed items? I am 100% sure that everything I sell is authentic, but people are different, you know. Someone can report just because he thinks it's not authentic, but in fact he can be wrong. I never had any notifications like this.



For my own removed items I can see them in my closet, yes, under the "removed items" category (removed by myself, when they sold on another website).
If someone else removed/reported one's items I doubt you get a notification, because I have found removed items as search results and asked the seller of it is still available and sometimes the did not know it was "removed". Can anyone comment if they had an item removed by Tradesy?


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> For my own removed items I can see them in my closet, yes, under the "removed items" category (removed by myself, when they sold on another website).
> If someone else removed/reported one's items I doubt you get a notification, because I have found removed items as search results and asked the seller of it is still available and sometimes the did not know it was "removed". Can anyone comment if they had an item removed by Tradesy?



I did, but that was for another reason, not because someone reported an item, I had problems with money withdrawal and they removed my items temporary. And in those case all items were in removed category and I was able to restore them. Now I can't find missing items in any category, including removed or drafts. I am adding them again, but that's so stupid, now I will always see wrong amount of items in my closet, as those 13 missing items are shown in total amount of items for sale, but in fact they are gone.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I did, but that was for another reason, not because someone reported an item, I had problems with money withdrawal and they removed my items temporary. And in those case all items were in removed category and I was able to restore them. Now I can't find missing items in any category, including removed or drafts. I am adding them again, but that's so stupid, now I will always see wrong amount of items in my closet, as those 13 missing items are shown in total amount of items for sale, but in fact they are gone.


They aren't really removed. Do a google search for your listing and when you find it, you'll be able to pull it up. Then edit it and it will reappear in your closet. I spent a lot of time recreating listings yesterday before I figured this out.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Coach is on sale. As well as MK and Tory Burch. Haven't seen these kind of sales in a long time.





katlun said:


> I know, I looked at my Tradesy account and noticed 10% off my Coach items, I was pissed then I realized Tradesy it's on them not me


I noticed this last night before I went to bed and I was really hoping to wake up to a sale or two. I've never sold a thing during one of Tradesy's sales.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> They aren't really removed. Do a google search for your listing and when you find it, you'll be able to pull it up. Then edit it and it will reappear in your closet. I spent a lot of time recreating listings yesterday before I figured this out.



OMG!! You're a genius!!! THANKS!!! It worked! You saved me lots of time as I only recreated 2 of 13 so far


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> For my own removed items I can see them in my closet, yes, under the "removed items" category (removed by myself, when they sold on another website).
> If someone else removed/reported one's items I doubt you get a notification, because I have found removed items as search results and asked the seller of it is still available and sometimes the did not know it was "removed". Can anyone comment if they had an item removed by Tradesy?


That's crazy and not smart that Tradesy doesn't let sellers know that an item was removed as counterfeit. At least if the seller knows it's suspected of being fake, the seller may be less apt to relist. OTOH, if the seller thinks it's a glitch removal, seller might just relist. (When ebay removes listings reported as fake, sellers get notification of the takedown, the ding to their account, warnings about the listing of disallowed items, etc. In those cases, the seller is aware of the consequences of listing fakes.)


----------



## NANI1972

For those of you with missing items out of your closet have you contacted Tradsey to let them know of the issue?  If not, you need to call them and complain because they should really be the ones fixing the issue, not you guys having to go through Google to edit your listings to restore them. They need to know about their website issues.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> For those of you with missing items out of your closet have you contacted Tradsey to let them know of the issue?  If not, you need to call them and complain because they should really be the ones fixing the issue, not you guys having to go through Google to edit your listings to restore them. They need to know about their website issues.



well.. they can't clean my pictures for 6 or 7 weeks, and I wrote 5 letters about it - they promise to do it "till the end of the week" and week after week things aren't moving.
I think it's much more efficient to fix this glitch by myself in minutes if I can, then write them many letters, receive "copy + paste" same answers and wait and wait and wait
but they need to know about this problem at least to pass it to their programmers. hope someone let them know.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> For those of you with missing items out of your closet have you contacted Tradsey to let them know of the issue?  If not, you need to call them and complain because they should really be the ones fixing the issue, not you guys having to go through Google to edit your listings to restore them. They need to know about their website issues.



oh and I recalled another story. I had one glitch. I could find all the shoe styles that I posted except for one, named Bianca. I mean when I put this word in search in my closet, it showed nothing. more then that - when I used word Bianca in the name of the listing, it mostly often just disappeared after I posted those listing. Like I never wrote it. the rest styles were findable, no problems with them. so I wrote to support about this problem, hoping that I can be useful as I found those strange "hole" in their system. I thought they will pass it to developers maybe to fix it. but no, they just advised me to use the name of the style in COLOR section. and that's how it works and I still write BIANCA in color section to be able to find it in my closet


----------



## fashion_victim9

and the bottom line of all I wrote above - it's not eBay of course with their giant offices and hundreds / thousands of developers all over the world who make it work like a clock most of the time and who  create really user friendly interface where everything's thought out to the last detail.

for example, I can change preferable printer settings when I print shipping label on eBay, and I can only have low quality gif label on Tradesy and my label printer just can't print files of such terrible quality - I wrote them about it, nothing changed. and their searching engine and many many other strange things that happen with their site and those everyday / every week changes in their templates etc. All this may not be very convenient, but it shows me that it's alive growing company that has a lot of work to do and maybe can't always handle the rate of their business growth. but it feels like living organism, not heartless engine like eBay and it's one of the reasons why I like Tradesy MUCH more then other selling platforms. _like in those awesome new Lady Gaga's song LOL_


----------



## NANI1972

Advice needed! Has anyone ever mixed up two items, I just found out when one of the buyers message me that she received the wrong item  I used Tradsey  shipping labels, I contacted tradesy and they told me they will give the buyers instructions on how to return items to tradesy and then they will be sent back to me and I'll send them to the buyers again which seems like a very long process. Has anyone ever had this happened and what was the outcome? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> Advice needed! Has anyone ever mixed up two items, I just found out when one of the buyers message me that she received the wrong item  I used Tradsey  shipping labels, I contacted tradesy and they told me they will give the buyers instructions on how to return items to tradesy and then they will be sent back to me and I'll send them to the buyers again which seems like a very long process. Has anyone ever had this happened and what was the outcome? Thanks in advance.



I remember someone had such situation here, and all the process was the same

I once sent 2 items to same buyer by mistake (1 was for her, and another I sent her by mistake instead of my other purchaser). First she put the item that wasn't addressed to her on sale on Tradesy lol, as if it was a gift for her. I message her and Tradesy team about the situation, and they contacted those buyer, asked to remove the listing and sent her shipping label with the right address. she sent it to my other buyer. 

try to call to Tradesy and ask if they can ship the items to the right addresses from their office when they receive it, if you pay for shipping labels. maybe they will cooperate


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> OMG!! You're a genius!!! THANKS!!! It worked! You saved me lots of time as I only recreated 2 of 13 so far


Even after recreating my lost listings, I still have the same discrepancy between the number of items in my closet and active listings. I'm too tired to go through and figure out if anything is really missing still.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Even after recreating my lost listings, I still have the same discrepancy between the number of items in my closet and active listings. I'm too tired to go through and figure out if anything is really missing still.


I still have 2 items missing too after comparing my every single listing on eBay / Tradesy. I will never find them


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I still have 2 items missing too after comparing my every single listing on eBay / Tradesy. I will never find them


I think it is the two listings you recreated, rather than those you just edited. It is counting them twice.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I think it is the two listings you recreated, rather than those you just edited. It is counting them twice.



but I removed them after I found the old ones


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Advice needed! Has anyone ever mixed up two items, I just found out when one of the buyers message me that she received the wrong item  I used Tradsey  shipping labels, I contacted tradesy and they told me they will give the buyers instructions on how to return items to tradesy and then they will be sent back to me and I'll send them to the buyers again which seems like a very long process. Has anyone ever had this happened and what was the outcome? Thanks in advance.





fashion_victim9 said:


> I remember someone had such situation here, and all the process was the same
> 
> I once sent 2 items to same buyer by mistake (1 was for her, and another I sent her by mistake instead of my other purchaser). First she put the item that wasn't addressed to her on sale on Tradesy lol, as if it was a gift for her. I message her and Tradesy team about the situation, and they contacted those buyer, asked to remove the listing and sent her shipping label with the right address. she sent it to my other buyer.
> 
> try to call to Tradesy and ask if they can ship the items to the right addresses from their office when they receive it, if you pay for shipping labels. maybe they will cooperate


I posted about this as well as a couple of others, they never followed up with the updates.
I called Tradesy and they specifically asked that both orders are returned to them, then cancelled, then they return them to you, you re-relist and buyers can re-purchase.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> I posted about this as well as a couple of others, they never followed up with the updates.
> I called Tradesy and they specifically asked that both orders are returned to them, then cancelled, then they return them to you, you re-relist and buyers can re-purchase.



thats exactly what I had to do when this happened to me. Sadly I lost both sales because both myself and the customers were on the east coast and the the processing time was nearly 3 weeks with all the back and forth


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> I posted about this as well as a couple of others, they never followed up with the updates.
> I called Tradesy and they specifically asked that both orders are returned to them, then cancelled, then they return them to you, you re-relist and buyers can re-purchase.





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> thats exactly what I had to do when this happened to me. Sadly I lost both sales because both myself and the customers were on the east coast and the the processing time was nearly 3 weeks with all the back and forth



This is already a bit stressful because I've never  switched labels before. Why can't they make the process a bit easier?! I don't understand why Tradsey can't send the correct orders to the buyers once they receive them. I use Tradesy labels anyways so I don't understand why they just can't resend the item to the correct buyers, seems like a whole lot of back-and-forth, and making the buyer repurchase the item is probably gonna piss them off, now I'm probably going to lose two sales over this.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> This is already a bit stressful because I've never  switched labels before. Why can't they make the process a bit easier?! I don't understand why Tradsey can't send the correct orders to the buyers once they receive them. I use Tradesy labels anyways so I don't understand why they just can't resend the item to the correct buyers, seems like a whole lot of back-and-forth, and making the buyer repurchase the item is probably gonna piss them off, now I'm probably going to lose two sales over this.





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> thats exactly what I had to do when this happened to me. Sadly I lost both sales because both myself and the customers were on the east coast and the the processing time was nearly 3 weeks with all the back and forth


Unfortunately this can happen unless buyers really want something specific or/and it's a super bargain.
But heads up, it's almost end of the month, paychecks are coming and so are Tradesy promos. And then holiday season is right around the corner.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

NANI1972 said:


> For those of you with missing items out of your closet have you contacted Tradsey to let them know of the issue?  If not, you need to call them and complain because they should really be the ones fixing the issue, not you guys having to go through Google to edit your listings to restore them. They need to know about their website issues.


I have!  I agree they need to fixed these problems because it is their site.


----------



## altorien

Tradesy sales have dropped to nothing!! I think they are tired of returns. Every sale they have now is only THEIR ITEMS. They have four sites one is  Abbey R and it has over 7000 item for sale and they have three more sites that they sell the returns on. I listed a dress the other day, it's new with tags, retails for $6k and they told me to list it for $154.00. Their suggestions for listing prices has dropped to nothing. I don't think it will be long before Tradesy stops taking returns. I don't think they realized how often people return items.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my closet is missing two items (i was in there doing some updates)... it still shows the correct amount of items as being listed, but it's almost as though 2 have completely disappeared and are not found anywhere. i don't see them under removed/sold, etc. why would items just disappear from the closet??


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my closet is missing two items (i was in there doing some updates)... it still shows the correct amount of items as being listed, but it's almost as though 2 have completely disappeared and are not found anywhere. i don't see them under removed/sold, etc. why would items just disappear from the closet??


That's what we're trying to figure out. If you compare the active listings to the closet total, you'll see they don't match. You can google to find your listings, edit them and they should reappear. If they do, check to see if the closet total and the active listings total match. They didn't in my case.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

altorien said:


> Tradesy sales have dropped to nothing!! I think they are tired of returns. Every sale they have now is only THEIR ITEMS. They have four sites one is  Abbey R and it has over 7000 item for sale and they have three more sites that they sell the returns on. I listed a dress the other day, it's new with tags, retails for $6k and they told me to list it for $154.00. Their suggestions for listing prices has dropped to nothing. I don't think it will be long before Tradesy stops taking returns. I don't think they realized how often people return items.



I think they will change their policy soon to some how stop so many returns too..  Or increase selling fees


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think they will change their policy soon to some how stop so many returns too..  Or increase selling fees


That will be a shame. It is the only place I feel safe selling my more expensive items because of the return policy, knowing I won't have to deal with the buyer returning it to me. The other thing I really like is the shipping label, especially when I'm selling something heavy like shoes or so large that it would incur extra shipping charges.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> That will be a shame. It is the only place I feel safe selling my more expensive items because of the return policy, knowing I won't have to deal with the buyer returning it to me. The other thing I really like is the shipping label, especially when I'm selling something heavy like shoes or so large that it would incur extra shipping charges.


to cut down on returns resulting from ppl changing their mind, Tradesy should encourage buyers to re-list but without commission.  returns from SNAD or authenticity could still be dealt with like they currently are.


----------



## Toby93

altorien said:


> Tradesy sales have dropped to nothing!! I think they are tired of returns. Every sale they have now is only THEIR ITEMS. They have four sites one is  Abbey R and it has over 7000 item for sale and they have three more sites that they sell the returns on. I listed a dress the other day, it's new with tags, retails for $6k and they told me to list it for $154.00. Their suggestions for listing prices has dropped to nothing. I don't think it will be long before Tradesy stops taking returns. I don't think they realized how often people return items.





HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think they will change their policy soon to some how stop so many returns too..  Or increase selling fees





jmc3007 said:


> to cut down on returns resulting from ppl changing their mind, Tradesy should encourage buyers to re-list but without commission.  returns from SNAD or authenticity could still be dealt with like they currently are.


I think that Tradesy has already changed their policy but as of yet, it is unwritten.  I had a perfect bag returned to me because the buyer cried "odor".  Impossible to prove otherwise and Tradesy refunded buyer and returned bag to me.  I was very afraid that the buyer had done something to my almost new bag, but fortunately it was good as new.  There was no reason that Tradesy couldn't keep it and resell it, but I think they already have too many items tying up their funds.


----------



## pinky7129

THERES A FEE TO TRANSFER YOUR MONEY OUT?!?


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> THERES A FEE TO TRANSFER YOUR MONEY OUT?!?


Yes. That is to encourage you to spend your money on Tradesy. Still, it is cheaper than ebay since you have to pay a fee to Paypal to get your money there.


----------



## NANI1972

pinky7129 said:


> THERES A FEE TO TRANSFER YOUR MONEY OUT?!?



Yes, always has been....


----------



## pinky7129

NANI1972 said:


> Yes, always has been....



Really? I never knew...
And never knew about eBay...


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Ive been selling on Tradesy for exactly a year now and these last two weeks have been by far the slowest


----------



## fashion_victim9

pinky7129 said:


> THERES A FEE TO TRANSFER YOUR MONEY OUT?!?


They don't keep this fee and don't earn on it, they have to pay it to PayPal if you withdraw to your PP account or to Stripe (payment processor that they use) if you withdraw to your bank. that's exactly how much Stripe charges for every transaction, so don't blame Tradesy https://stripe.com/us/pricing
and PayPal sometimes charges even more for international transaction etc.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I quoted the wrong thing


----------



## HandbagDiva354

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Ive been selling on Tradesy for exactly a year now and these last two weeks have been by far the slowest



I thought it was just me.

Still getting the low ballers that want an additional 75 percent off my listed price.  I don't think they ever give up.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> Yes. That is to encourage you to spend your money on Tradesy. Still, it is cheaper than ebay since you have to pay a fee to Paypal to get your money there.



Doesn't Paypal take another fee out too when they get it from Tradesy?


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Doesn't Paypal take another fee out too when they get it from Tradesy?



no


----------



## HandbagDiva354

fashion_victim9 said:


> no



Thank you


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Well I think they've been charging me double. I need to ask CS.



I only pay 2.9% to Tradesy and receive exact amount on PP without any extra fees


----------



## HandbagDiva354

There is a LV black multicolor wallet listed on Tradesy for $3,499.95
I think I paid around $600-700 for mine brand new years ago.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> There is a LV black multicolor wallet listed on Tradesy for $3,499.95
> I think I paid around $600-700 for mine brand new years ago.



That's a little far fetch!


----------



## ThisVNchick

HandbagDiva354 said:


> There is a LV black multicolor wallet listed on Tradesy for $3,499.95
> I think I paid around $600-700 for mine brand new years ago.



$3500...LOL 

Some people really do live on their own little world.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> $3500...LOL
> 
> Some people really do live on their own little world.


Sometimes when I sell an item on Tradesy, I'll raise my price on ebay for the same item to ensure no one will buy it until I'm sure the sale is going to stick. Maybe this is the seller's way to reserve the item for someone.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Sometimes when I sell an item on Tradesy, I'll raise my price on ebay for the same item to ensure no one will buy it until I'm sure the sale is going to stick. Maybe this is the seller's way to reserve the item for someone.



That's true and I do it too but $3499.95 seems like a very specific price. When I raise my prices I just tack on $1000 more to make sure it's way above market price- I wouldn't go out of my way to price like that.


----------



## poopsie

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  well 75% off of $3500 would be about $875 so after fees and such...................


Sounds like a seller who has been dealing with some serious lowballers


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy sent me email that my bag will be returned bec they received it back and deemed not auth (font, bad craftsmanship). Bah!
It's perfect authentic bag. there were several editions of this bag and their "experts" made mistake, they need more education. As for craftsmanship it's perfect. Do they send you some kind of standard email with BS in it which is unrelated to your case? 
another Q why did they accept return after 4 days and I didn't see any "return requested" and withdrew my funds on 4th day. Now deposit is not deposited yet, they took money out of my account, I'm out of money twice and don't have perfect auth bag. I'm really pissed.


----------



## bernz84

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy sent me email that my bag will be returned bec they received it back and deemed not auth (font, bad craftsmanship). Bah!
> It's perfect authentic bag. there were several editions of this bag and their "experts" made mistake, they need more education. As for craftsmanship it's perfect. Do they send you some kind of standard email with BS in it which is unrelated to your case?
> another Q why did they accept return after 4 days and I didn't see any "return requested" and withdrew my funds on 4th day. Now deposit is not deposited yet, they took money out of my account, I'm out of money twice and don't have perfect auth bag. I'm really pissed.



That's horrible and unfair. I'm sorry this happened to you. So I guess now buyers can return merchandise any time they want, regardless of the 4 day period? I feel like Tradesy is becoming like ebay!


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy sent me email that my bag will be returned bec they received it back and deemed not auth (font, bad craftsmanship). Bah!
> It's perfect authentic bag. there were several editions of this bag and their "experts" made mistake, they need more education. As for craftsmanship it's perfect. Do they send you some kind of standard email with BS in it which is unrelated to your case?
> another Q why did they accept return after 4 days and I didn't see any "return requested" and withdrew my funds on 4th day. Now deposit is not deposited yet, they took money out of my account, I'm out of money twice and don't have perfect auth bag. I'm really pissed.



I am so sorry. Tradesy is making some changes it seems, and it looks like it may no longer be such a good place to sell (relatively). I sincerely hope you get your bag back in perfect condition.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I am so sorry. Tradesy is making some changes it seems, and it looks like it may no longer be such a good place to sell (relatively). I sincerely hope you get your bag back in perfect condition.





bernz84 said:


> That's horrible and unfair. I'm sorry this happened to you. So I guess now buyers can return merchandise any time they want, regardless of the 4 day period? I feel like Tradesy is becoming like ebay!


Thank you, guys. My major concern exactly, now when Tradesy closets are full they will find any reason (odor, auth doubts for perfect auth bag) to send the item back to you. They even listed in email completely unrelated things to my bag like they are sending template. Of course I'm sending them proof with pics etc but Tradesy went crickets, they just want to send it back. well, I can be back to eBay then. no scammer protection on both sites, fees are the same, but eBay has far bigger customer base.


----------



## bernz84

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, guys. My major concern exactly, now when Tradesy closets are full they will find any reason (odor, auth doubts for perfect auth bag) to send the item back to you. They even listed in email completely unrelated things to my bag like they are sending template. Of course I'm sending them proof with pics etc but Tradesy went crickets, they just want to send it back. well, I can be back to eBay then. no scammer protection on both sites, fees are the same, but eBay has far bigger customer base.


I hope you get your bag back in the same condition; I'm crossing my fingers for you.

If they keep doing this to sellers, I'm going to stop doing business with Tradesy and look at other options.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

What a weirdo.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy sent me email that my bag will be returned bec they received it back and deemed not auth (font, bad craftsmanship). Bah!
> It's perfect authentic bag. there were several editions of this bag and their "experts" made mistake, they need more education. As for craftsmanship it's perfect. Do they send you some kind of standard email with BS in it which is unrelated to your case?
> another Q why did they accept return after 4 days and I didn't see any "return requested" and withdrew my funds on 4th day. Now deposit is not deposited yet, they took money out of my account, I'm out of money twice and don't have perfect auth bag. I'm really pissed.



Ugh  so frustrating. What brand was it?


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, guys. My major concern exactly, now when Tradesy closets are full they will find any reason (odor, auth doubts for perfect auth bag) to send the item back to you. They even listed in email completely unrelated things to my bag like they are sending template. Of course I'm sending them proof with pics etc but Tradesy went crickets, they just want to send it back. well, I can be back to eBay then. no scammer protection on both sites, fees are the same, but eBay has far bigger customer base.



So sorry Hope they didn't block your closet? I know they usually block the accounts that sell fake by their opinion
Something similar happened to me recently, I wrote about it here. Someone returned the shoes and I didn't get any e-mails about it. I got my money after that return, they were released, and then 3 weeks after they pulled funds back and e-mailed me that they are sending the shoes back to me as they "show more wear then listed", which wasn't true, as I posted 12 detailed pictures and description. They didn't accept any of my objections and quoted their user agreement in response.
I think here's how it happens now. For example they receive return cause buyer changed their mind or item didn't fit. In this case seller doesn't receive any letters. If there are authenticity issues, they do send warning letter that you have a return case. Then their trust team takes a look at this thing and tries to find any reason not to re-post it, as they have too many returns by now and prefer to send them back to a seller rather then resell. Same here - I think your buyer returned the bag for `"harmless" reason, as you didn't get any e-mails when return started. then they checked on it and found a reason for return, that had nothing to do with what buyer said.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3509282
> View attachment 3509283
> 
> 
> What a weirdo.



LOL


----------



## bernz84

I know their Terms and Conditions state that they can return merchandise to a seller for any reason, but to make up flaws to justify a return is wrong and I won't be surprised if there is lawsuit in the future...


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> So sorry Hope they didn't block your closet? I know they usually block the accounts that sell fake by their opinion
> Something similar happened to me recently, I wrote about it here. Someone returned the shoes and I didn't get any e-mails about it. I got my money after that return, they were released, and then 3 weeks after they pulled funds back and e-mailed me that they are sending the shoes back to me as they "show more wear then listed", which wasn't true, as I posted 12 detailed pictures and description. They didn't accept any of my objections and quoted their user agreement in response.
> I think here's how it happens now. For example they receive return cause buyer changed their mind or item didn't fit. In this case seller doesn't receive any letters. If there are authenticity issues, they do send warning letter that you have a return case. Then their trust team takes a look at this thing and tries to find any reason not to re-post it, as they have too many returns by now and prefer to send them back to a seller rather then resell. Same here - I think your buyer returned the bag for `"harmless" reason, as you didn't get any e-mails when return started. then they checked on it and found a reason for return, that had nothing to do with what buyer said.





bernz84 said:


> I know their Terms and Conditions state that they can return merchandise to a seller for any reason, but to make up flaws to justify a return is wrong and I won't be surprised if there is lawsuit in the future...


Right, it looks like they are acting against their TOU. they haven't shut down my closet for the simple reason, it's NOT fake and they know it's auth. They sent some vague reasons from what looks like a template with unrelated things to my bag. But they stated in email that buyer returned for different reason. They just didn't want to re-list it.


alwayscoffee89 said:


> Ugh  so frustrating. What brand was it?


Not LV or Chanel, but one of major designers. there are really several variations of the bag, but again IF their stuff is inexperienced they should contact their official authenticators. So far I sent Tradesy's rep Kathy 4 emails today and no response.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Yea, Tradesy fixed my closet. Everything looks normal now.


----------



## GemsBerry

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yea, Tradesy fixed my closet. Everything looks normal now.


good news!


----------



## Prettyn

Sales are down everywhere! It's a buyers market right now! I'm not surprised tradesy  is sending back return items back to the owner. Sorry that happen to you, it's frustrating .


----------



## Louiebarney

Prettyn said:


> Sales are down everywhere! It's a buyers market right now! I'm not surprised tradesy  is sending back return items back to the owner. Sorry that happen to you, it's frustrating .


I just returned a TB bag that Abbey R relisted on her page. She upped the price $100 over what I paid for it. Just an example of a bag not returned to the seller.
But I should mention, they don't return the money to you. Instead, you get store credit only.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy sent me email that my bag will be returned bec they received it back and deemed not auth (font, bad craftsmanship). Bah!
> It's perfect authentic bag. there were several editions of this bag and their "experts" made mistake, they need more education. As for craftsmanship it's perfect. Do they send you some kind of standard email with BS in it which is unrelated to your case?
> another Q why did they accept return after 4 days and I didn't see any "return requested" and withdrew my funds on 4th day. Now deposit is not deposited yet, they took money out of my account, I'm out of money twice and don't have perfect auth bag. I'm really pissed.



For authenticity reasons, you can return the merchandise pass the 4 day limit. I believe I read that somewhere (maybe in their FAQs).  The 4 day window really only applies to items not as described and/or if you've change your mind. I had a buyer file a non-authenticity case against me 6 months after the sale. I purchased the item myself and just forwarded my receipt to Tradesy (that's all they requested from me). They did take the item back to check it out but ended up returning it to the buyer and ruled in my favor.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Louiebarney said:


> I just returned a TB bag that Abbey R relisted on her page. She upped the price $100 over what I paid for it. Just an example of a bag not returned to the seller.
> But I should mention, they don't return the money to you. Instead, you get store credit only.


The do give refunds on items that are fake or not as described. If the seller did everything right and you simply changed your mind or didn't like the item then they issue you site credit, take the bag in and list it in one of their closets.


----------



## uadjit

Prettyn said:


> Sales are down everywhere! It's a buyers market right now! I'm not surprised tradesy  is sending back return items back to the owner. Sorry that happen to you, it's frustrating .


That's not an excuse for deceptive practices--if that is what's going here (hard to say). There's also no excuse for the poor brand familiarity of their "experts" btw.


----------



## whateve

So far, Tradesy has been fair with me. I returned one item that had more damage than described and they gave me a refund. I have had probably 5 or 6 returns I didn't even know about that they relisted themselves. I had one item get lost in the mail that I still got paid for. I had one claim of non-authenticity. They kept me informed every step of the way and decided in my favor.

It sounds like they are getting overwhelmed with returns and are looking for ways to not have to resell them. Since most of my items are low-priced, I'm hoping that will help me from not getting items back. I'd be very upset if I received back an item I knew was authentic.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> For authenticity reasons, you can return the merchandise pass the 4 day limit. I believe I read that somewhere (maybe in their FAQs).  The 4 day window really only applies to items not as described and/or if you've change your mind. I had a buyer file a non-authenticity case against me 6 months after the sale. I purchased the item myself and just forwarded my receipt to Tradesy (that's all they requested from me). They did take the item back to check it out but ended up returning it to the buyer and ruled in my favor.





uadjit said:


> That's not an excuse for deceptive practices--if that is what's going here (hard to say). There's also no excuse for the poor brand familiarity of their "experts" btw.





whateve said:


> So far, Tradesy has been fair with me. I returned one item that had more damage than described and they gave me a refund. I have had probably 5 or 6 returns I didn't even know about that they relisted themselves. I had one item get lost in the mail that I still got paid for. I had one claim of non-authenticity. They kept me informed every step of the way and decided in my favor.
> 
> It sounds like they are getting overwhelmed with returns and are looking for ways to not have to resell them. Since most of my items are low-priced, I'm hoping that will help me from not getting items back. I'd be very upset if I received back an item I knew was authentic.


That's what I hoped for, that they would do second evaluation and at least read my response. before customer doubted authenticity of vintage Chanel and Tradesy sided with me. this time it was not customer, she just wanted to return for unrelated reasons. So I guess things changed.
Signs listed in Tradesy email are not even relevant to my bag. I asked please have a closer look, ask another expert or third party authenticator to look at the bag. Instead they sent me tracking # for shipping it back and referred to TOU that with fakes they can do whatever and whenever. there was not even discussion there, I provided additional pic, source or purchase. they did not respond to any of that. I wonder who was authenticating, how much experience they have with this brand? frankly, it looks no authentication was actually done here and they have to send, say, every third return back bec they are overwhelmed with returns. It's so easy to say not auth or odor and send it back and refer to TOU so they sound legit.
however, another issue is that my money was taken from my account before deposit dropped there (deposit sent on Fri, Money taken on Mon, today is Wed, deposit is not there)? I filed unethical billing claim with BBB, maybe it won't change much but there will be a public record of it for the future. 
when I get my bag back I'll ask Authenticate4U and get certificate. then I'll provide it to BBB.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I don't like how Tradesy uses our sold listings.  If somebody sells your bag, then your sold listing goes in that person's closet and out of yours. I don't like that.  I work hard on my listing.  I want my work to showcase in my closet.  The lady on the phone told me others work just as hard.  True everybody does their best work.  Not trying to brag but my picture style was copied by other sellers like Tradesy.  My pictures were above average.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I don't like how Tradesy uses our sold listings.  If somebody sells your bag, then your sold listing goes in that person's closet and out of yours. I don't like that.  I work hard on my listing.  I want my work to showcase in my closet.  The lady on the phone told me others work just as hard.  True everybody does their best work.  Not trying to brag but my picture style was copied by other sellers like Tradesy.


i think i commented on this before b/c others have been upset by this too (me included). but then i looked at it a different way... once you've sold the item and made money you no longer own that item/listing and that goes for the pictures too, on the tradesy site at least. although, i do wonder about watermarked photos... can those be reused since the original seller marked their property? maybe watermark your stuff?? imagine how very large consignment shops like Yoogis, or AFF or FP feel - they employ professional photographers and people reuse their photos constantly for listings all over the internet.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i think i commented on this before b/c others have been upset by this too (me included). but then i looked at it a different way... once you've sold the item and made money you no longer own that item/listing and that goes for the pictures too, on the tradesy site at least. although, i do wonder about watermarked photos... can those be reused since the original seller marked their property? maybe watermark your stuff?? imagine how very large consignment shops like Yoogis, or AFF or FP feel - they employ professional photographers and people reuse their photos constantly for listings all over the internet.


I respect your opinion, but I have to peacefully disagree.  I want my sales in my closet.  I understand the misrepresentation that occurs on the resale sites.  It happened to me on EBay from my Tradesy's sale. The people on Tradesy brought my purse, not my work or listing.  More than anything I want my sold bags in my closet to showcase my selling history.  I believe bad behavior should not endorse rules that favor them.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I respect your opinion, but I have to peacefully disagree.  I want my sales in my closet.  I understand the misrepresentation that occurs on the resale sites.  It happened to me on EBay from my Tradesy's sale. The people on Tradesy brought my purse, not my work or listing.  I believe bad behavior should not endorse rules that favor them.


do less work, lol. i often see stuff with NO description and super blurry photos, lol. i would never buy these items, but i suppose there is some reasoning there  i often think i am writing/describing too much... often, the more you do for buyers the less appreciative they are, they become a bother because they think you're nice and above and beyond


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> do less work, lol. i often see stuff with NO description and super blurry photos, lol. i would never buy these items, but i suppose there is some reasoning there  i often think i am writing/describing too much... often, the more you do for buyers the less appreciative they are, they become a bother because they think you're nice and above and beyond[/


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> do less work, lol. i often see stuff with NO description and super blurry photos, lol. i would never buy these items, but i suppose there is some reasoning there  i often think i am writing/describing too much... often, the more you do for buyers the less appreciative they are, they become a bother because they think you're nice and above and beyond


I've learned there is a happy medium between no description and being too wordy. When listings contain paragraphs, I really don't want to read it all, although sometimes they are very entertaining! I've developed a style of bullet points to make it easier for buyers to find the information they are looking for without having to wade through too much. Most buyers don't really care to know some of the things people put in listings, like "only carried for my cousin's wedding for about 3 hours", "received as a gift and it's really not my style", etc. 

Every seller that has blurry photos and no description turns more buyers towards listings like mine. These sellers don't want to put in the work and won't get the reward of a quick sale at a decent price.


SweetDaisy05 said:


> Too funny!  Well, I actually like my work.  I don't want to change it. It makes me smile when I look at them.   The misrepresentation on EBay was intertwined with mistaken identity.  So, I have learned about shady sellers the hard way.  That is why I take these things seriously.  I can't do shoddy work; it bothers me.  I enjoy taking pretty pictures and creating nice listings.  I believe my listings attracted buyers.  Yes, I did learn with selling my last bags that a simple and concise listing description can win. I worked too hard on my last sell.  It did bring the low-ballers I believe, so I get your reasoning. A loved one gave me similar advice too which made me change some of my selling tactics that I believe helped me make my last sale.  I am just bummed learnings about my selling history wiped out of my closet if someone uses my listing to sell the bag I sold to them.  I knew they could use my listing which grudgingly I don't mind on Tradesy but don't take my sale out of my closet too. Thanks for sharing your opinion.


I understand your feeling. I don't think they should be removed from your closet when they are resold, especially when the buyer is the reseller, rather than Tradesy. It is probably just a programming issue - there is only one item and it can only be in one place. When someone bought my bag and then relisted it for a higher price, they were probably thankful that no one could find the original sale to see what she paid. 

I'm sorry you had a terrible experience. I don't know the particulars but I can guess it was bad. The other day I found a listing on ebay that copied my description, word for word. I sent a message to the seller telling her she didn't have the right to copy my listing. She replied, "get a life!" but she changed it. I can't stop her and others from learning correct style names and numbers from my listings, or even copying my style.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I've learned there is a happy medium between no description and being too wordy. When listings contain paragraphs, I really don't want to read it all, although sometimes they are very entertaining! I've developed a style of bullet points to make it easier for buyers to find the information they are looking for without having to wade through too much. Most buyers don't really care to know some of the things people put in listings, like "only carried for my cousin's wedding for about 3 hours", "received as a gift and it's really not my style", etc.
> 
> Every seller that has blurry photos and no description turns more buyers towards listings like mine. These sellers don't want to put in the work and won't get the reward of a quick sale at a decent price.
> 
> I understand your feeling. I don't think they should be removed from your closet when they are resold, especially when the buyer is the reseller, rather than Tradesy. It is probably just a programming issue - there is only one item and it can only be in one place. When someone bought my bag and then relisted it for a higher price, they were probably thankful that no one could find the original sale to see what she paid.
> 
> I'm sorry you had a terrible experience. I don't know the particulars but I can guess it was bad. The other day I found a listing on ebay that copied my description, word for word. I sent a message to the seller telling her she didn't have the right to copy my listing. She replied, "get a life!" but she changed it. I can't stop her and others from learning correct style names and numbers from my listings, or even copying my style.


What happen to me was mistaken identity.  So, yes it was bad. My privacy was breached.  EBay agreed and took it down.  The seller ignored my replies to remove something from her listing that was not accurate or true. So, I always watch my old listings now, and I don't take these things lightly.  The situation was not a common reported one and took me a lot of time to get the problem resolved.  The agents were not use to my case which affected the speed of the case getting resolved.  I got a letter from EBay saying that they will not approve or let other members action break other members' privacy.  I expect people to copy from the best just don't take it verbatim. People can't copy your listing verbatim.  My story above about my pictures was shared to show the type of work I produced, not about others getting inspired.  I love art; I am proud of my work.


----------



## fashion_victim9

LV bag that I sold 4 days ago and that was delivered today now "Pending Customer Service Review', so it's being returned. I didn't get any warning e-mails from Tradesy, so I guess it's not about authenticity / misrepresentation. I wonder what will happen next with this new Tradesy trend returning items to their sellers for no reason... I have 12 detailed pictures and super detailed description of every single flaw, as the bag is pre-owned.

And honestly I am about to giving up of selling expensive bags. I am super accurate in my description, I am making good pictures and post a lot of them. But every second bag sale turns into return recently. I never have so many returns when I sell shoes or accessories. Like people spend pot of money, then receive the bag and think - damn why did I spend so much, I need to return it, it's too expensive. And they are looking for any reason to get their money back (like "smell" on eBay that is impossible to prove). I already removed from eBay all bags that cost more then $1000 (but kept them on Tradesy) and I don't even try to sell Chanel or Hermes cause I'm scared. it's terrible to deal with returns of items that cost $2000 and more (sometimes MUCH more), you never know what you receive back or when Tradesy decides it's non authentic, as their authentication team doesn't seem very qualified.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> What happen to me was mistaken identity.  So, yes it was bad. My privacy was breached.  EBay agreed and took it down.  The seller ignored my replies to remove something from her listing that was not accurate or true. So, I always watch my old listings now, and I don't take these things lightly.  The situation was not a common reported one and took me a lot of time to get the problem resolved.  The agents were not use to my case which affected the speed of the case getting resolved.  I got a letter from EBay saying that they will not approve or let other members action break other members' privacy.  I expect people to copy from the best just don't take it verbatim. My story above about my pictures was shared to show the type of work I produced.



I remember we discussed it about a month ago here I am 100% with you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fashion_victim9 said:


> LV bag that I sold 4 days ago and that was delivered today now "Pending Customer Service Review', so it's being returned. I didn't get any warning e-mails from Tradesy, so I guess it's not about authenticity / misrepresentation. I wonder what will happen next with this new Tradesy trend returning items to their sellers for no reason... I have 12 detailed pictures and super detailed description of every single flaw, as the bag is pre-owned.
> 
> And honestly I am about to giving up of selling expensive bags. I am super accurate in my description, I am making good pictures and post a lot of them. But every second bag sale turns into return recently. I never have so many returns when I sell shoes or accessories. Like people spend pot of money, then receive the bag and think - damn why did I spend so much, I need to return it, it's too expensive. And they are looking for any reason to get their money back (like "smell" on eBay that is impossible to prove). I already removed from eBay all bags that cost more then $1000 (but kept them on Tradesy) and I don't even try to sell Chanel or Hermes cause I'm scared. it's terrible to deal with returns of items that cost $2000 and more (sometimes MUCH more), you never know what you receive back or when Tradesy decides it's non authentic, as their authentication team doesn't seem very qualified.


i only sell Chanel and some LV. i find that the people who buy lux bags and regret it are generally first-time lux buyers who have never owned chanel before. you can usually tell by their questions... they question EVERY LITTLE THING, lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i only sell Chanel and some LV. i find that the people who buy lux bags and regret it are generally first-time lux buyers who have never owned chanel before. you can usually tell by their questions... they question EVERY LITTLE THING, lol



one of 3 last returns asked everything, even "how will you pack the bag for shipping". she needed detailed description, step by step LOL
and my fav question is WHY ARE YOU SELLING IT?
but 2 others just bought it, with no questions asked. so you never know...
and as for the shoes (also lux ones) - I had some really picky buyers, they asked thousands of questions, and I thought - god, it will be disaster, she will let me know about herself in the nearest future. but I didn't have any problems with most of them after purchase, some even keep coming back. but those bag buyers...


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> LV bag that I sold 4 days ago and that was delivered today now "Pending Customer Service Review', so it's being returned. I didn't get any warning e-mails from Tradesy, so I guess it's not about authenticity / misrepresentation. I wonder what will happen next with this new Tradesy trend returning items to their sellers for no reason... I have 12 detailed pictures and super detailed description of every single flaw, as the bag is pre-owned.



unless the buyer specifically mentions authenticity in their return reason, you wouldn't get an email alert otherwise.  that said, every return that comes back to Tradesy regardless of reason, will undergo authenticity check.  I think this policy has been in place for a while now, since the spring/summer at least. 

I've mentioned before that I recently downgraded all my listings to either Like New or Gently Used just so buyers have one less excuse to use in their return.  what they see in the pics is what they get, I've decided that it doesn't matter at all how I personally view the condition of my items as I'm better off approaching it from the prospective buyer's view.  plus all of my recent items that have come back to Tradesy's closets have gotten downgraded anyway, so what better approach than to mimic theirs is my take. however, it doesn't mean that I follow Tradesy's suggest pricing guidelines, I still price them the way I"m comfortable with. I don't necessary feel that my approach puts me at a disadvantage per se, hi-res photos make up for the difference.  A picture is supposed to be worth a thousand words so buyers can judge for themselves if they want to buy what they see and don't have to rely on my interpretation.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> unless the buyer specifically mentions authenticity in their return reason, you wouldn't get an email alert otherwise.  that said, every return that comes back to Tradesy regardless of reason, will undergo authenticity check.  I think this policy has been in place for a while now, since the spring/summer at least.
> 
> I've mentioned before that I recently downgraded all my listings to either Like New or Gently Used just so buyers have one less excuse to use in their return.  what they see in the pics is what they get, I've decided that it doesn't matter at all how I personally view the condition of my items as I'm better off approaching it from the prospective buyer's view.  plus all of my recent items that have come back to Tradesy's closets have gotten downgraded anyway, so what better approach than to mimic theirs is my take. however, it doesn't mean that I follow Tradesy's suggest pricing guidelines, I still price them the way I"m comfortable with. I don't necessary feel that my approach puts me at a disadvantage per se, hi-res photos make up for the difference.  A picture is supposed to be worth a thousand words so buyers can judge for themselves if they want to buy what they see and don't have to rely on my interpretation.



that makes sense. did you feel any difference in sales after that? I am just thinking that some buyers only want to buy new things, and they will not even choose "like new" in search.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

I love it when they have the promo codes, SUCH A GOOD DEAL!!!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> unless the buyer specifically mentions authenticity in their return reason, you wouldn't get an email alert otherwise.  that said, every return that comes back to Tradesy regardless of reason, will undergo authenticity check.  I think this policy has been in place for a while now, since the spring/summer at least..



and also that's what I meant - I didn't get an e-mail, so the buyer returned it for the other reason. I know they do authenticity check, and I am sure my bag is authentic. but they still can return it even if it's authentic and if buyer returned it cause they changed their mind. Tradesy will find another reason, like the bag shows more wear etc. They just doesn't want to resell stuff any more and is looking for any reason to return your item. That's our guess cause it happened to some of us here recently.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> that makes sense. did you feel any difference in sales after that? I am just thinking that some buyers only want to buy new things, and they will not even choose "like new" in search.


Been on Tradesy for about 18mos, the majority of questions I get is about prices, very infrequently I have to address an item's condition.  It's self explanatory in a way since all my shoes are "new" as in never worn outside, and I always photograph the soles.  As for bags unless I get items that are still factory wrapped I call them Like New, and everything else is Gently Used. To be honest, I'm not under the impression that the condition matters all that much, buyers search what they want first and foremost and add very few filters out of fear of missing out if they limit too much. Sales have been keeping up so I can't complain.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> It sounds like they are getting overwhelmed with returns and are looking for ways to not have to resell them. Since most of my items are low-priced, I'm hoping that will help me from not getting items back. I'd be very upset if I received back an item I knew was authentic.



I think they are trying to give their own reasons to return to seller even after buyer returns and just accepts site credit. Then if you fight hard enough and have proof to back up your listing, they give up and give you your money. That's what happened to me a couple months ago. They don't want to resell returns as they are overwhelmed


----------



## GemsBerry

paula3boys said:


> I think they are trying to give their own reasons to return to seller even after buyer returns and just accepts site credit. Then if you fight hard enough and have proof to back up your listing, they give up and give you your money. That's what happened to me a couple months ago. They don't want to resell returns as they are overwhelmed


So true, and Tradesy thinks it's OK to intimidate small private sellers, unless you make a really big deal out of it. yet they are somehow OK with power sellers who ship their items from China. LV thread has examples of not as described items that they purchased on Tradesy and they were shipped from China recently. so they asked Tradesy why it's shipped from China when only US sellers are allowed and expressed their concerns about the items. Tradesy assured them that it's REPUTABLE seller that they trust and just in case Tradesy accepts returns. item had more damage in it and was returned to Tradesy. Sounds like double standards with their TOU.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> So true, and Tradesy thinks it's OK to intimidate small private sellers, unless you make a really big deal out of it. yet they are somehow OK with power sellers who ship their items from China. LV thread has examples of not as described items that they purchased on Tradesy and they were shipped from China recently. so they asked Tradesy why it's shipped from China when only US sellers are allowed and expressed their concerns about the items. Tradesy assured them that it's REPUTABLE seller that they trust and just in case Tradesy accepts returns. item had more damage in it and was returned to Tradesy. Sounds like double standards with their TOU.


This bothers me a lot, though my guess is these sellers don't disclose shipping info to Tradesy and they register their account using a US based address to accept returns.  Tradesy turns a blind eye to this loophole since they've consider themselves strictly middleman and as long as an item is shipped on time and arrives safely and that they only occasionally have to deal with return hiccups, no one is the wiser right?  It's the lack of transparency that puts them on a slippery slope.  It's not against any law to have international sellers, why not disclose and deal with the issue head on? I recently bought an item that was shipped from Japan by way of Cleveland via DHL but only found out about it when tracking showed up.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> This bothers me a lot, though my guess is these sellers don't disclose shipping info to Tradesy and they register their account using a US based address to accept returns.  Tradesy turns a blind eye to this loophole since they've consider themselves strictly middleman and as long as an item is shipped on time and arrives safely and that they only occasionally have to deal with return hiccups, no one is the wiser right?  It's the lack of transparency that puts them on a slippery slope.  It's not against any law to have international sellers, why not disclose and deal with the issue head on? I recently bought an item that was shipped from Japan by way of Cleveland via DHL but only found out about it when tracking showed up.


I agree, I bought watch from Amazon and it came from warehouse in Italy. the company has their US office in NYC and ships from many countries.


----------



## GemsBerry

For those who wondered why deposits take so long now. I received explanation from Tradesy, my deposit that I sent on Fri night was not ACTUALLY processed by Tradesy until Wed noon, money were on Tradesy account all this time. so it's on hold for 3 business days. then it's deposited on the next business day to my account. they say it in TOU deposits take 2-5 business days.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I noticed that some of my older items don't have any description any more, this "Description" section just gone. So check yours, I think it's another glitch.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> For those who wondered why deposits take so long now. I received explanation from Tradesy, my deposit that I sent on Fri night was not ACTUALLY processed by Tradesy until Wed noon, money were on Tradesy account all this time. so it's on hold for 3 business days. then it's deposited on the next business day to my account. they say it in TOU deposits take 2-5 business days.



so they keep it on hold for 3 days on purpose now?? not because they are too busy or whatever


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I think it is the two listings you recreated, rather than those you just edited. It is counting them twice.



now I have only one listing missing though I didn't do anything to find / restore those second, lol. listings just live their own life in my closet.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hooray, tradesy sale on a designer bag. it's been quite a while w/out any action on this site...


----------



## fashion_victim9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hooray, tradesy sale on a designer bag. it's been quite a while w/out any action on this site...



where? I don't see anything on site and didn't get any e-mails. I guess it's one of those sales that's only for Tradesy closets again. Cause all my designer bags are not discounted at all now


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> so they keep it on hold for 3 days on purpose now?? not because they are too busy or whatever


It looks like on purpose, their system doesn't deposit it until 3rd business day after request for withdrawal. but you know how Tradesy is now, they don't disclose any details and say everything is according to TOU.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fashion_victim9 said:


> where? I don't see anything on site and didn't get any e-mails. I guess it's one of those sales that's only for Tradesy closets again. Cause all my designer bags are not discounted at all now


sorry... meant personal tradesy sale, not a sitewide one....


----------



## fashion_victim9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> sorry... meant personal tradesy sale, not a sitewide one....



oh I see lol
Congrats!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Maybe everyone's saving up for Black Friday sales


----------



## Arlene619

I'm waiting on a quote from FP and coutureusa for my pochette metis and Chanel boy. I'm hoping they send me a decent quote, if not I'll try my luck with tradesy, I'm just too lazy to take my bags out of the closet again and take a million pics lol.


----------



## jchen815

Arlene619 said:


> I'm waiting on a quote from FP and coutureusa for my pochette metis and Chanel boy. I'm hoping they send me a decent quote, if not I'll try my luck with tradesy, I'm just too lazy to take my bags out of the closet again and take a million pics lol.


haha I know what you mean, I get lazy too  

You'll probably get more selling directly than cosigning IMO.


----------



## paula3boys

GemsBerry said:


> So true, and Tradesy thinks it's OK to intimidate small private sellers, unless you make a really big deal out of it. yet they are somehow OK with power sellers who ship their items from China. LV thread has examples of not as described items that they purchased on Tradesy and they were shipped from China recently. so they asked Tradesy why it's shipped from China when only US sellers are allowed and expressed their concerns about the items. Tradesy assured them that it's REPUTABLE seller that they trust and just in case Tradesy accepts returns. item had more damage in it and was returned to Tradesy. Sounds like double standards with their TOU.



They will use the parts of their TOU as it suits them. It can be ambiguous enough to work for them either way, double standard!


----------



## nicole0612

I just got spammed for the first time on Tradesy! Definitely a reseller business, lots of old LV bags. If they were going to spam me, I wish they would at least have an item I might want to buy!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I just got spammed for the first time on Tradesy! Definitely a reseller business, lots of old LV bags. If they were going to spam me, I wish they would at least have an item I might want to buy!
> View attachment 3511612


I wonder how many of these she sent out, and if it was effective? Does Tradesy allow this? I can't imagine they would. I wonder if she had to create each one individually or if there is a way to send messages to hundreds of people at once.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> now I have only one listing missing though I didn't do anything to find / restore those second, lol. listings just live their own life in my closet.


I counted up my items and the number in "active listings" is the correct number. The number in my closet is 7 higher. I think everything is showing now, but since I duplicated a few listings that I thought were missing, I guess I could have duplicates and still have items missing.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I wonder how many of these she sent out, and if it was effective? Does Tradesy allow this? I can't imagine they would. I wonder if she had to create each one individually or if there is a way to send messages to hundreds of people at once.



I was wondering the same thing. There has to be a way to send multiple messages, because I can't imagine she would send hundreds or thousands of individual messages. I doubt that Tradesy would condone this sort of thing.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I just got spammed for the first time on Tradesy! Definitely a reseller business, lots of old LV bags. If they were going to spam me, I wish they would at least have an item I might want to buy!
> View attachment 3511612


"welcome to search yr love" is a new one


----------



## EGBDF

I just noticed that listings now have an estimated delivery date.
And purchases outside the US are final sale.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> "welcome to search yr love" is a new one



It sounds like a BMM song title [emoji4]


----------



## fashion_victim9

so far this October was the worst month for me on Tradesy for the last year. I sold 2 - 3 times less items then usual. Bad sign. I wonder is it kinda "low season" or is Tradesy losing points on market?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> so far this October was the worst month for me on Tradesy for the last year. I sold 2 - 3 times less items then usual. Bad sign. I wonder is it kinda "low season" or is Tradesy losing points on market?


October was horrible for me on every site. I've sold one thing in November on Tradesy and several on ebay. I've noticed that for a long time now, my more expensive items don't move. My Tradesy sales always seem to come in waves.


----------



## whateve

Weird thing now. The number of items in my closet increased by one even though I didn't add anything. The number of active listings remains the same. I edited an item and changed its category. Now it is showing in both categories.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> October was horrible for me on every site. I've sold one thing in November on Tradesy and several on ebay. I've noticed that for a long time now, my more expensive items don't move. My Tradesy sales always seem to come in waves.



I had ordinary amount of sales on eBay in October, same as usual, even a bit more. And I always had more sales on Tradesy then on eBay. But last month I made twice more on eBay


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Weird thing now. The number of items in my closet increased by one even though I didn't add anything. The number of active listings remains the same. I edited an item and changed its category. Now it is showing in both categories.



I think we need to give up and let it go lol
Everything lives it's own life there Did you see I recently wrote, that description is missing at some of my older items. The whole section with lot of words in it in several listings just gone!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fashion_victim9 said:


> so far this October was the worst month for me on Tradesy for the last year. I sold 2 - 3 times less items then usual. Bad sign. I wonder is it kinda "low season" or is Tradesy losing points on market?


i'm mostly a seller, but i look around on tradesy too and as a buyer, that site is a hot mess. even if you know exactly what you're looking for the stuff it brings up is completely wrong and irrelevant. and when you narrow the results it somehow gets worse. ebay has a really intuitive search feature and even corrects spelling for buyers, it rarely returns 'wrong' results, which tradesy ALWAYS does. and the main photos for the stuff on Tradesy, the "cleaning" - OMG, hideous. as a buyer i think they are awful and i can see why my own sales are low b/c of that. i still sell far more on ebay every month. as a shopper i've started using TRR, their prices are crazy good and the search is excellent. as a buyer it has to be quick and easy, not weird and frustrating like tradesy.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> I just noticed that listings now have an estimated delivery date.
> And purchases outside the US are final sale.


Also now it shows in your cart items are "Returnable for Tradesy Site Credit". I don't see anything on final sale anymore.


----------



## paula3boys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm mostly a seller, but i look around on tradesy too and as a buyer, that site is a hot mess. even if you know exactly what you're looking for the stuff it brings up is completely wrong and irrelevant. and when you narrow the results it somehow gets worse. ebay has a really intuitive search feature and even corrects spelling for buyers, it rarely returns 'wrong' results, which tradesy ALWAYS does. and the main photos for the stuff on Tradesy, the "cleaning" - OMG, hideous. as a buyer i think they are awful and i can see why my own sales are low b/c of that. i still sell far more on ebay every month. as a shopper i've started using TRR, their prices are crazy good and the search is excellent. as a buyer it has to be quick and easy, not weird and frustrating like tradesy.



Always been horrible for someone looking for anything. The search function is the worst on any site I have been on!


----------



## AP919

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm mostly a seller, but i look around on tradesy too and as a buyer, that site is a hot mess. even if you know exactly what you're looking for the stuff it brings up is completely wrong and irrelevant. and when you narrow the results it somehow gets worse. ebay has a really intuitive search feature and even corrects spelling for buyers, it rarely returns 'wrong' results, which tradesy ALWAYS does. and the main photos for the stuff on Tradesy, the "cleaning" - OMG, hideous. as a buyer i think they are awful and i can see why my own sales are low b/c of that. i still sell far more on ebay every month. as a shopper i've started using TRR, their prices are crazy good and the search is excellent. as a buyer it has to be quick and easy, not weird and frustrating like tradesy.



I agree that I've looked on the Real Real, and they discount but I haven't bought yet.  I'd never sell there.  I like to take my own pictures (and theirs kind of suck), but also my friend sold some stuff there a while back and she said the commission was 60%!

Anyway, I meandered over because, as some people know, I buy more than I would like all the time because my student loans are beyond unmanageable (yay law school!).  So I sell on eBay, but I've had more than my fair share of problems with people not paying; sometimes it's Longchamps, but recently it was a pair of Chanel shoes, and I'm none-too-pleased.  I've also had some really slow periods lately, so I was looking into other selling outlets.

I was about to list on Tradesy, and it said 9%, so I said "great."  Then, they sneak in the 2.9% for PayPal as a BS "safe transfer fee?"  Umm no.  But what really got me is that the funds won't be available until 21 days after my item is delivered? Good-bye, Tradesy!  I was listing a pair of Chanel Ankle Boots.  I'm not waiting that long!

So, what other sites than eBay are good for selling or am I really just stuck with eBay?

Thanks.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AP919 said:


> I agree that I've looked on the Real Real, and they discount but I haven't bought yet.  I'd never sell there.  I like to take my own pictures (and theirs kind of suck), but also my friend sold some stuff there a while back and she said the commission was 60%!
> 
> Anyway, I meandered over because, as some people know, I buy more than I would like all the time because my student loans are beyond unmanageable (yay law school!).  So I sell on eBay, but I've had more than my fair share of problems with people not paying; sometimes it's Longchamps, but recently it was a pair of Chanel shoes, and I'm none-too-pleased.  I've also had some really slow periods lately, so I was looking into other selling outlets.
> 
> I was about to list on Tradesy, and it said 9%, so I said "great."  Then, they sneak in the 2.9% for PayPal as a BS "safe transfer fee?"  Umm no.  But what really got me is that the funds won't be available until 21 days after my item is delivered? Good-bye, Tradesy!  I was listing a pair of Chanel Ankle Boots.  I'm not waiting that long!
> 
> So, what other sites than eBay are good for selling or am I really just stuck with eBay?
> 
> Thanks.



They only write about these 21 days, but in fact you'll get your money much faster. Usually it's 4 days after buyer receives their purchase. And you'd pay % to PP even if you sell on eBay, and eBay takes 10% if you don't buy store subscription. 

as for the other sites, I made my search and didn't find any competitive. I didn't manage to sell anything on bonanza, though I am there for an year. most consignment sites take way too high % or offer ridic low buyout. Posh takes 18% and it seems like most of users are there to chat / lowball sellers. Vestiare takes like 35% and they also make their own price suggestions and don't let you just set your own price, they always try to let you down. For example I put very rare collective CL loafers there, brand new, with original price $2000. I posted them for $990, and they offered me to list for $400 (and I'd get $272 of it), that is just absurd. I didn't find any worthy analogues. If someone did, I'd love to know it too


----------



## jmc3007

I'm hugely annoyed that they recently blocked links to dropbox/google drive etc.  instead they lamely suggest creating another listing for additional pics.  ugh I wished they aren't so insecure that they'd resort to this kinda tactic of total blackout.  I actually prefer selling on Tradesy platform and when buyers suggest otherwise, I always turn them down.  if buyers intent on conducting off market transactions, they're gonna do it anyway.  the resale market is full of choices.  in doing this they potentially hurt my sales more than promoting them.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> unless the buyer specifically mentions authenticity in their return reason, you wouldn't get an email alert otherwise.  that said, every return that comes back to Tradesy regardless of reason, will undergo authenticity check.  I think this policy has been in place for a while now, since the spring/summer at least.
> 
> I've mentioned before that I recently downgraded all my listings to either Like New or Gently Used just so buyers have one less excuse to use in their return.  what they see in the pics is what they get, I've decided that it doesn't matter at all how I personally view the condition of my items as I'm better off approaching it from the prospective buyer's view.  plus all of my recent items that have come back to Tradesy's closets have gotten downgraded anyway, so what better approach than to mimic theirs is my take. however, it doesn't mean that I follow Tradesy's suggest pricing guidelines, I still price them the way I"m comfortable with. I don't necessary feel that my approach puts me at a disadvantage per se, hi-res photos make up for the difference.  A picture is supposed to be worth a thousand words so buyers can judge for themselves if they want to buy what they see and don't have to rely on my interpretation.


I marked my last sold bag as gently used too.  I also relied on my images to sell the bag.  I did not want an overly picky buyer, but a buyer that wanted a nice condition bag.  I was not scared to use gently used because I had seen buyers skip over my like new bag for a gently used bag with defects (the same bag).


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i only sell Chanel and some LV. i find that the people who buy lux bags and regret it are generally first-time lux buyers who have never owned chanel before. you can usually tell by their questions... they question EVERY LITTLE THING, lol


This happened to me once.  The buyer wanted to buy my bag but feared it was a fake.  She told me she was a first time buyer too.  I worked very hard to convince the buyer otherwise.  She said she was ready to buy but inside my heart I felt like she was a luke warm buyer.  I took a chance on a buyer and got let down on eBay just before her revealing an interest in the bag.  I was not interested in another return, so I gently told her I could not sell it to her for an agreed price.  I like her as a person, we talked for a while, but I could not sell to her.  My bag got returned on eBay for smell to force a buyer's remorse return from a buyer that seemed like a fairly new buyer to lux brands also.  She kept on telling me she could buy the bag at the store when my bag was in perfect condition stated by her in a bullying manner.  Before the fake buyer, I got another buyer asking me a weird question and it was on ... smell.  I wanted to hit my head on a wall.  I did not want to go through another weird complaint, so I nicely told her she should buy in store because smell is subjective.  That was all the wrong buyers time for me.


----------



## cdtracing

While I have bought some really nice items at good prices on Tradesy, their search function it the worst.  It's confusing & narrowing your search for something in particular seems to make it worse.  I've been spending more time on TRR.  Their prices have been the best I've seen in a long time!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i just had a buyer ask me if i ship internationally. i don't know... do i?! can the buyer be from anywhere when they purchase? i don't even know this.... i certainly don't restrict but does tradesy?


----------



## EGBDF

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just had a buyer ask me if i ship internationally. i don't know... do i?! can the buyer be from anywhere when they purchase? i don't even know this.... i certainly don't restrict but does tradesy?


I have gotten this question before and I respond that they can use a freight forwarder, or Tradesy's international option if it's available to them. And I include a link to the Tradesy FAQ page that's relevant. If I can find the page. lol.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just had a buyer ask me if i ship internationally. i don't know... do i?! can the buyer be from anywhere when they purchase? i don't even know this.... i certainly don't restrict but does tradesy?


Good question, here you go - from https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/220745247/how-does-international-shipping-work?tref=home
*How does International shipping work?Last updated Oct 18, 2016*
You can buy on Tradesy from almost anywhere in the world. Click on 'Region' in the top right-hand-corner of the website. Choose your 'Region and Currency' from the drop down menus and save your settings by choosing "Set Region & Currency." Add the item(s) you would like to purchase to your shopping bag. Click on your shopping bag in the right-hand corner to checkout. International orders must be paid for with PayPal. You can create an account with our shipping partner, MyUS.com and use the United States shipping address they provide at checkout. The seller will ship the item to that address, then MyUS will let you know when they receive your package and arrange delivery. Additional shipping and currency conversion fees apply. International shipping times can take up to three weeks.

*Shipping Options*

Freight forwarding service: We recommend MYUS.com. The freight forwarder handles shipment processing and will apply additional fees related to your international order, including shipping, duties, and taxes. Tradesy ships the items you purchase to the forwarder, and they'll work with you to make sure the item arrives safely. This option will be available to you at checkout.
Direct shipping by Tradesy (Canada only): The order total shown at checkout is all-inclusive and covers all costs for delivering your Tradesy order.
Please note that using any non-USD currency may incur an additional 2.5% conversion fee at the time of checkout. Shipping times may vary by location. 

*Tradesy accepts the following currencies*

United States Dollar ($ USD)
Canadian Dollar (C$ CAD) 
British Pound (‎£ GBP) 
European Euro (€ EUR)
*Some items may not be available for purchase in certain Regions*
Reasons for Restriction (not applicable to all countries):

Items priced above $2,500 USD
Like new or Gently used condition
Materials with export or import restrictions (such as python leather)
Items not yet available in our international catalog. New listings may take a few hours to become available.

*International Return Policy*

International buyers are responsible for return shipping fees. Tradesy does not cover the cost.
You can return any non-wedding item for Tradesy site credit. This includes items that may have been misrepresented. Due to the delivery timeline for international shipping, we cannot offer refunds for items that were not as described. All international returns will be processed as site credit. 
Buyers must contact us within 4 days of delivery.
*International Return Instructions*
Contact us within 4 days of delivery. We will provide you with a return number (RMA Number) and give you detailed instructions on how to send your item back to us. Buyers are responsible for all return shipping costs. We recommend that you use a service with tracking and/or insurance, as this will provide you with recourse in the event that your package is lost in transit. Tradesy will not be responsible for missing return packages. 

*Why doesn't Tradesy process refunds for misrepresented items?*
Due to the shipping timeline, we're only able to issue site credit for international returns at this time. Returns for site credit include price paid for the item and domestic shipping to our distribution center, but does not include international shipping, customs and taxes. Any additional fee's are the responsibility of the buyer.


----------



## nicole0612

As a seller, it sounds OK.  You would ship the same as usual (assuming you are using the Tradesy printable label).  The address would be either to the freight forwarder in the US or directly to the buyer's address only if in Canada.  It sounds like returns are less likely.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> As a seller, it sounds OK.  You would ship the same as usual (assuming you are using the Tradesy printable label).  The address would be either to the freight forwarder in the US or directly to the buyer's address only if in Canada.  It sounds like returns are less likely.


thank you! i sent her the link. i hope she doesn't buy it though.... it's a high priced lux bag and i get worried enough when a buyer is in the us. but yes, if they have to cover return fees it probably cuts down on returns. i recently got an item i wanted to return and the shipping was $78 international so i just kept it


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just had a buyer ask me if i ship internationally. i don't know... do i?! can the buyer be from anywhere when they purchase? i don't even know this.... i certainly don't restrict but does tradesy?



Someone asked me this a few days ago. I have no idea. They wanted it shipped to Australia.


----------



## EGBDF

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you! i sent her the link. i hope she doesn't buy it though.... it's a high priced lux bag and i get worried enough when a buyer is in the us. but yes, if they have to cover return fees it probably cuts down on returns. i recently got an item i wanted to return and the shipping was $78 international so i just kept it


I am just curious, when you look at your listing, does it say "Just a head’s up, purchases outside the U.S. are Final Sale." ??


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EGBDF said:


> I am just curious, when you look at your listing, does it say "Just a head’s up, purchases outside the U.S. are Final Sale." ??


yes


----------



## ironic568

cdtracing said:


> *While I have bought some really nice items at good prices on Tradesy, their search function it the worst.  It's confusing & narrowing your search for something in particular seems to make it worse*.  I've been spending more time on TRR.  Their prices have been the best I've seen in a long time!



And the worst and annoying thing is that you can only sort by "relevance". Anything else won't do. I have tried to sort by "most loved" and "recently listed", etc. and geezz.........it's an all around freakin' hot mess .
Makes me realize how I love Ebay's search function!


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i only sell Chanel and some LV. i find that the people who buy lux bags and regret it are generally first-time lux buyers who have never owned chanel before. you can usually tell by their questions... they question EVERY LITTLE THING, lol



THIS 100000% those first time buyers- especially if you sell a bag that has had slight changes since the initial launch. 

I sold my brand new Louise clutch and the buyer took it to her friend who buys "lots of LV" to authenticate (dear god, here we go, everyone trying to play expert). The friend told her it was fake. She then told me she took it to the LV store to have the SA authenticate. The SA showed her the current version Louise clutch which was rectangular not square-ish like the original design that I had purchased. So the SA probably suggested it was fake as well (I can only assume that's what the buyer meant in her last message to me). 

Then she went off on me via messages saying how she thought because I had so many past sales that I was a reputable seller but apparently I am not. And that I was just being nice to scam her into buying this bag at a discount bc why else would I offer it under retail. I didn't even bother to respond to that nonsense. I forwarded my receipt to Tradesy since they asked. When they got the bag back it was authenticated, passed, and I got paid. 

These people need to just buy from the boutique. They don't take time to do research about anything. They read those phony "how to authenticate" tips written by random people eons ago and then try to tell you off like they've been versed in the brand for decades. It makes me want to pull out my hair when I have to deal with these kind of people!


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> THIS 100000% those first time buyers- especially if you sell a bag that has had slight changes since the initial launch.
> 
> I sold my brand new Louise clutch and the buyer took it to her friend who buys "lots of LV" to authenticate (dear god, here we go, everyone trying to play expert). The friend told her it was fake. She then told me she took it to the LV store to have the SA authenticate. The SA showed her the current version Louise clutch which was rectangular not square-ish like the original design that I had purchased. So the SA probably suggested it was fake as well (I can only assume that's what the buyer meant in her last message to me).
> 
> Then she went off on me via messages saying how she thought because I had so many past sales that I was a reputable seller but apparently I am not. And that I was just being nice to scam her into buying this bag at a discount bc why else would I offer it under retail. I didn't even bother to respond to that nonsense. I forwarded my receipt to Tradesy since they asked. When they got the bag back it was authenticated, passed, and I got paid.
> 
> These people need to just buy from the boutique. They don't take time to do research about anything. They read those phony "how to authenticate" tips written by random people eons ago and then try to tell you off like they've been versed in the brand for decades. It makes me want to pull out my hair when I have to deal with these kind of people!


Amen.A buyer questioned authenticity of vintage Chanel bec she "couldn't find sticker" which was clearly shown at the pictures, I also explained to her where to look for it in email, yet she requested return to Tradesy but never did so. apparently she got some help locating it. First time buyer of Chanel...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Why are some of my listings missing and items sold missing???


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Why are some of my listings missing and items sold missing???



don't know about sold items missing, but try to google your active missing listings. we discussed it here a couple of weeks ago. they are not removed, just not visible - another Tradesy glitch. when you find them in google, edit them or remove / restore to make them visible in your closet again.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Thank you!  It worked perfectly!

My items sold are all showing up now too!


----------



## GemsBerry

I think Tradesy is doing less promos nowadays. they used to do for any event, even Prince's death, now there's nothing for election or Veteran's day.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hopefully they are just waiting until Black Friday. My sales the past month are really low.


----------



## fashion_victim9

my sales are also disaster. I thought October was the worst, but I sold ONE item in November (I used to sell 30 - 50 items per month on Tradesy). Don't understand what's going on


----------



## nicole0612

I finally had a sale after over a month! I have comparably quite low prices on desirable items, and my pictures are good so I was getting kind of sad about it. It was a crossover sale from Poshmark though. 
It was one of those sales where everyone is happy. I had a Chanel item listed for $1200 that I recently reduced to $1000. She offered $750, and I agreed to reduce it to $850. She was nice, and respectful in her offers, so it actually makes me feel good to give her a such a good deal!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> my sales are also disaster. I thought October was the worst, but I sold ONE item in November (I used to sell 30 - 50 items per month on Tradesy). Don't understand what's going on


It's been terrible for me too. DH says no one wants what I've got listed. That might be true for some of it, but it can't be true for everything. The things that have sold aren't the things I would expect to go first. I only sold 4 items on Tradesy in October and 2 so far this month. I'm doing better on ebay. If I needed the sales to live on, I'd be starving.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> It's been terrible for me too. DH says no one wants what I've got listed. That might be true for some of it, but it can't be true for everything. The things that have sold aren't the things I would expect to go first. I only sold 4 items on Tradesy in October and 2 so far this month. I'm doing better on ebay. If I needed the sales to live on, I'd be starving.



I am just trying to understand what is happening to Tradesy. I didn't increase prices (actually decreased many of them) and I post something new regularly. It worked good before. and now I wonder if they just have more sellers or less buyers in common? I wish I could see their internal sales statistics lol. anyway I hope they will do something to attract more sales, as they are growing and they had such huge investments recently, and bought shophers. I am sure they have ambitious development plans.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am just trying to understand what is happening to Tradesy. I didn't increase prices (actually decreased many of them) and I post something new regularly. It worked good before. and now I wonder if they just have more sellers or less buyers in common? I wish I could see their internal sales statistics lol. anyway I hope they will do something to attract more sales, as they are growing and they had such huge investments recently, and bought shophers. I am sure they have ambitious development plans.


I think one of the things that hurts us as sellers is that we are competing against Tradesy's closets. They have a greater incentive to sell their stuff than to help us sell ours. The other major problem is the search. I think that most buyers don't find my listings by searching on Tradesy. They only find them if they are looking for something I'm selling and find it in a Google search. That makes it really hard to sell lesser known items or brands that no one searches for.


----------



## whateve

I made sales on Thursday and today. I hope it is turning around!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I think one of the things that hurts us as sellers is that we are competing against Tradesy's closets. They have a greater incentive to sell their stuff than to help us sell ours. The other major problem is the search. I think that most buyers don't find my listings by searching on Tradesy. They only find them if they are looking for something I'm selling and find it in a Google search. That makes it really hard to sell lesser known items or brands that no one searches for.


Great observation. It looks like their original business model doesn't work any more and they are on the brink of changing it (fee increase or returns to seller for any reason, not to Tradesy). meanwhile they focus on one thing only - to sell the stock that built up in their return closets.
also I doubt that they keep these returns on the shelves in dusters like Fashionphile. instead it's probably piled up in some containers. which would perfectly explain why all of my three returns appeared with substantial damage. I originally thought it's customer's fault, but 3 out of 3 point at Tradesy storage problems.
as I suspected, and now they actually confirmed it, they keep money for three days after seller sends deposit to her account,  cash flaw issues?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Great observation. It looks like their original business model doesn't work any more and they are on the brink of changing it (fee increase or returns to seller for any reason, not to Tradesy). meanwhile they focus on one thing only - to sell the stock that built up in their return closets.
> also I doubt that they keep these returns on the shelves in dusters like Fashionphile. instead it's probably piled up in some containers. which would perfectly explain why all of my three returns appeared with substantial damage. I originally thought it's customer's fault, but 3 out of 3 point at Tradesy storage problems.
> as I suspected, and now they actually confirmed it, they keep money for three days after seller sends deposit to her account,  cash flaw issues?


I made a withdrawal the other day. There was no delay.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I made a withdrawal the other day. There was no delay.


Maybe because I complained badly about it LOL


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Maybe because I complained badly about it LOL


 Well then, thank you! Or it might have been because my deposit was pretty small.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Well then, thank you! Or it might have been because my deposit was pretty small.


they said they would make changes to their system which I didn't believe, haha. I don't see any progress since they introduced Tradesy labels. that was the biggest improvement so far.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Great observation. It looks like their original business model doesn't work any more and they are on the brink of changing it (fee increase or returns to seller for any reason, not to Tradesy). meanwhile they focus on one thing only - to sell the stock that built up in their return closets.
> also I doubt that they keep these returns on the shelves in dusters like Fashionphile. instead it's probably piled up in some containers. which would perfectly explain why all of my three returns appeared with substantial damage. I originally thought it's customer's fault, but 3 out of 3 point at Tradesy storage problems.


I totally agree on this point re how Tradesy maintain their closets.  Over time and by circumstance they've become a retail business with thousands of items in storage, the sooner they address this issue the more sustainable their model becomes. The issue is they market themselves to investors that they're a data science company who collect data on consumers, brands etc and that by itself is very valuable and covetable data but they also got a burgeoning retail biz to tend to like RealReal.  Listen it's not a bad side gig to be in as witnessed by the success of others but they have to treat, style, photograph their merchandise like they mean it and not as a weekend hobby. Until recently when they started doing their own photos, my returned items with my own pics have all been sold to the new buyers.  Their setup is horrible with items placed on the floor instead of on a table/pedestal, harsh lighting, no consistency to how many angles to include and no close ups.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just listed my first item on tradsey. I've been selling on Posh for years and have done pretty well but I'm getting tired of the low balling culture and want to see if this site is any different.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

MahoganyQT said:


> I just listed my first item on tradsey. I've been selling on Posh for years and have done pretty well but I'm getting tired of the low balling culture and want to see if this site is any different.



Lately there have been a lot of low ballers...for me anyway but I still prefer Tradesy to sell over Poshmark or Ebay. Good luck!


----------



## nicole0612

I had no sales in October and 3 sales so far in the last 2 days! 
Two Chanel and 1 LV.
I hope things are turning around!
Still lowball offers though


----------



## MahoganyQT

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lately there have been a lot of low ballers...for me anyway but I still prefer Tradesy to sell over Poshmark or Ebay. Good luck!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ugggh I now see why sellers overprice items on Tradesy. The same person has messaged me 3 times with offers of $125-$150 on a brand new $350 item that I already priced 20% below retail.
I usually try to price my items at my lowest in hopes of a quick sell but no matter how low I go someone will ask for more than half off again. I hate playing games but I'll start listing my items higher to accommodate the low ballers.


----------



## luv2run41

Sadly, I think they have or plan to get rid of the brand sales.  Tradesy used to have each brand on sale about every month, the company absorbing the 10%.  Now it seems as if the only sales will be if seller agrees to participate and absorb the discount themselves.  Also, when they have had coupons lately they are 200 off 1500 instead of 200 off of 1000.  I didn't think the great sales could last but they were wonderful, for both buyer and seller, while it lasted.  I think many buyers watch items until there are sales. Fingers crossed there will be some promos during the holidays.


----------



## luv2run41

repeat response, sorry.


----------



## JamieGrayson

nicole0612 said:


> I had no sales in October and 3 sales so far in the last 2 days!
> Two Chanel and 1 LV.
> I hope things are turning around!
> Still lowball offers though


----------



## JamieGrayson

luv2run41 said:


> Sadly, I think they have or plan to get rid of the brand sales.  Tradesy used to have each brand on sale about every month, the company absorbing the 10%.  Now it seems as if the only sales will be if seller agrees to participate and absorb the discount themselves.  Also, when they have had coupons lately they are 200 off 1500 instead of 200 off of 1000.  I didn't think the great sales could last but they were wonderful, for both buyer and seller, while it lasted.  I think many buyers watch items until there are sales. Fingers crossed there will be some promos during the holidays.


Yes!  I just sold my first item but I barely wore it and it had tags.  It was really easy hang in there!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

it's been super slow for me on tradesy. i sold three chanels and a gucci on ebay, all over the long weekend. i sold one LV two weeks ago on tradesy. i'm not verified by tradesy, but they only held the funds one extra day this time. although ebay has issues i am starting to just like that site more. especially if i'm selling 2K+ items... i like being paid immediately and not waiting on a tradesy buyer to maybe return the bag and hold up funds. the tradesy money/payment system is bothering me more and more. i'm almost relived when a high ticket bag sells via ebay and i can remove it from tradesy, i think that says a lot about which site i prefer. and we just had a long shopping weekend with no coupons on tradesy. bummer for shoppers and sellers.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sold 2 items today! My drought is finally over!


----------



## PikaboICU

Question;
I buy & sell on Tradesy and I have not heard that they have a system in place for a buyer to "confirm delivery" of their order so that the seller's funds can be released quicker.
Is that true?
Short synopsis: I bought a jacket, seller didn't get it shipped out for more than 2 weeks. I was ok with it, wasn't in a hurry.
They said they either lost or didn't receive the shipping kit- ok fine. She did communicate with me so no worries.
After the Holiday weekend, I don't have PO hours on Saturdays that's 3 days without mail, today is Monday, my mail comes at 3 pm so I will get a notice to pick up the package today (I suppose).
Seller is already messaging me, asking me to confirm the delivery so they can get their funds??

#1, I didn't know Tradesy did that.  _That's a Poshmark thing_
#2. I have been extremely patient, didn't bug her about the long wait but now I feel it's rather pushy to start hassling me before I even get the notice to pick up at the PO. Sheesh!
My purchase date was Oct. 27th-


----------



## AnnaFreud

Is being a verified seller now a new requirement? I've been selling for over a year. 3-4 weeks ago I sold a Balenciaga. My funds are still being held. How do I become a verified seller? This is ridiculous.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Question;
> I buy & sell on Tradesy and I have not heard that they have a system in place for a buyer to "confirm delivery" of their order so that the seller's funds can be released quicker.
> Is that true?
> Short synopsis: I bought a jacket, seller didn't get it shipped out for more than 2 weeks. I was ok with it, wasn't in a hurry.
> They said they either lost or didn't receive the shipping kit- of fine. She did communicate with me so no worries.
> After the Holiday weekend, I don't have PO hours on Saturdays that's 3 days without mail, today is Monday, my mail comes at 3 pm so I will get a notice to pick up the package today (I suppose).
> Seller is already messaging me, asking me to confirm the delivery so they can get their funds??
> 
> #1, I didn't know Tradesy did that.  _That's a Poshmark thing_
> #2. I have been extremely patient, didn't bug her about the long wait but now I feel it's rather pushy to start hassling me before I even get the notice to pick up at the PO. Sheesh!
> My purchase date was Oct. 27th-


What I've read on here is that if you mention in a message to her that you received it and are happy with it, she can call Tradesy and get her funds released earlier. I've never done it. As far as I know, there isn't an automated way for this to happen.
She sure has nerve to bug you about it after taking so long to ship.


----------



## PikaboICU

AnnaFreud said:


> Is being a verified seller now a new requirement? I've been selling for over a year. 3-4 weeks ago I sold a Balenciaga. My funds are still being held. How do I become a verified seller? This is ridiculous.



I became verified by going into my account & payment options.
I added a bank account & my PP- it says I'm verified so I believe it's that simple.



whateve said:


> What I've read on here is that if you mention in a message to her that you received it and are happy with it, she can call Tradesy and get her funds released earlier. I've never done it. As far as I know, there isn't an automated way for this to happen.
> She sure has nerve to bug you about it after taking so long to ship.



Thank you Whateve!
I haven't ever been in that big of a hurry- it's only $100 purchase.
At least now I know- she just kept saying accept the delivery- and I can't see any place to do that.

And, Yea- I thought it was quite over the top to bug me about it- such is life..
If I can find a way to rate the sale, I will but that usually shows up a few days later.. 
Oh well.,
THANKS


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> Is being a verified seller now a new requirement? I've been selling for over a year. 3-4 weeks ago I sold a Balenciaga. My funds are still being held. How do I become a verified seller? This is ridiculous.


Awhile ago they sent out a letter that said that if you became verified, they would release your money sooner. I'm not verified. I don't want to give them that information. In most cases, my money is still being released on the fourth day. It is only when the buyer returns the item, for any reason, that the money is held longer.


----------



## GemsBerry

AnnaFreud said:


> Is being a verified seller now a new requirement? I've been selling for over a year. 3-4 weeks ago I sold a Balenciaga. My funds are still being held. How do I become a verified seller? This is ridiculous.


It's not a new thing, maybe you haven't mentioned it until you sold a "designer" item. in this case Tradesy can hold your funds for 4 days for verified sellers, and up to 21 days for non-verified sellers if I'm not mistaken. Verification requires your SS number and yes, it's very uncomfortable to give it to them, but many sellers opted in. some unverified sellers posted here that their funds were released quite fast as well.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AnnaFreud said:


> Is being a verified seller now a new requirement? I've been selling for over a year. 3-4 weeks ago I sold a Balenciaga. My funds are still being held. How do I become a verified seller? This is ridiculous.


i opted out of being verified and they still only held funds for a max of 5 days in each of my sales - it just shows 'inspection hold' - and stays that way until it magically disappears. i'm selling items in the 1-3K range and haven't experienced a longer wait. i'm glad i didn't give up my SS# and bank info. b/c it seems it made no difference, for now anyway...


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> What I've read on here is that if you mention in a message to her that you received it and are happy with it, she can call Tradesy and get her funds released earlier. I've never done it. As far as I know, there isn't an automated way for this to happen.
> She sure has nerve to bug you about it after taking so long to ship.




  Hey is this new?  LOL

Greaaaaat.. Now I know _why_ she was so eager..
After dozens of purchases & thousands upon thousands of dollars- this is my FIRST return & INAD on Tradesy. 
I'm kicking myself as I knew better when I saw only stock photos in the listing BUT it was "like new no visible signs of wear" so I figured, it'll be fine.
DOPE! 
It's NOT fine.. It's got damage, huge stains, missing a zipper pull on the sleeve and more. 
I feel rotten- I hate to return things and especially hate to file a claim but DANG IT! 
If it was just the dirt & stains, I might try having it cleaned BUT it's missing HW and damaged.. 
I hope she doesn't start harassing me.. I feel bad enough.. I wanted that jacket!


----------



## GemsBerry

PikaboICU said:


> Hey is this new?  LOL
> 
> Greaaaaat.. Now I know _why_ she was so eager..
> After dozens of purchases & thousands upon thousands of dollars- this is my FIRST return & INAD on Tradesy.
> I'm kicking myself as I knew better when I saw only stock photos in the listing BUT it was "like new no visible signs of wear" so I figured, it'll be fine.
> DOPE!
> It's NOT fine.. It's got damage, huge stains, missing a zipper pull on the sleeve and more.
> I feel rotten- I hate to return things and especially hate to file a claim but DANG IT!
> If it was just the dirt & stains, I might try having it cleaned BUT it's missing HW and damaged..
> I hope she doesn't start harassing me.. I feel bad enough.. I wanted that jacket!


sorry to hear about that. and she had guts to bug you like that!
I'm sure Tradesy will side with you.


----------



## PikaboICU

GemsBerry said:


> sorry to hear about that. and she had guts to bug you like that!
> I'm sure Tradesy will side with you.



Thank you..
I will be very surprised if they don't.. I opened the request 30 mins after delivery and already have it on the way back.
I still feel rather cruddy about it- I hate to have to open a claim like that.. 
I much prefer a happy ending for both my buyer & sellers.


----------



## LizFromMaine

I've purchased 13 times on Tradesy. Only 3 times was it a mistake.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Hey is this new?  LOL
> 
> Greaaaaat.. Now I know _why_ she was so eager..
> After dozens of purchases & thousands upon thousands of dollars- this is my FIRST return & INAD on Tradesy.
> I'm kicking myself as I knew better when I saw only stock photos in the listing BUT it was "like new no visible signs of wear" so I figured, it'll be fine.
> DOPE!
> It's NOT fine.. It's got damage, huge stains, missing a zipper pull on the sleeve and more.
> I feel rotten- I hate to return things and especially hate to file a claim but DANG IT!
> If it was just the dirt & stains, I might try having it cleaned BUT it's missing HW and damaged..
> I hope she doesn't start harassing me.. I feel bad enough.. I wanted that jacket!


I'm sorry. What a pain. I've only returned one thing to Tradesy. My seller wasn't as bad as yours, but she described the stains as water stains when they were actually something else that stained the bag blue and changed its texture. Tradesy sided with me and gave me back my money. You should have no trouble getting a refund.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Well then, thank you! Or it might have been because my deposit was pretty small.



they keep my money for a while now also. I receive it only in 4 - 5 days after withdrawal. _But I don't mind, not a big deal if there's something to withdraw all the time_ lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> I totally agree on this point re how Tradesy maintain their closets.  Over time and by circumstance they've become a retail business with thousands of items in storage, the sooner they address this issue the more sustainable their model becomes. The issue is they market themselves to investors that they're a data science company who collect data on consumers, brands etc and that by itself is very valuable and covetable data but they also got a burgeoning retail biz to tend to like RealReal.  Listen it's not a bad side gig to be in as witnessed by the success of others but they have to treat, style, photograph their merchandise like they mean it and not as a weekend hobby. Until recently when they started doing their own photos, my returned items with my own pics have all been sold to the new buyers.  Their setup is horrible with items placed on the floor instead of on a table/pedestal, harsh lighting, no consistency to how many angles to include and no close ups.



so true. and I also noticed, that they write about my returned items with original boxes, that box may be from the other style, so it might mean that they store shoes are in plastic containers and boxes at some other place lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

I had 4 sales this weekend, yeeeey! finally some movement.

And a bit more about eBay vs Tradesy. One woman bought a pair of Louboutins from me TWO MONTHS AGO on eBay. Now she's writing that she would like to return them as she feels like they are not authentic, while in fact they are, as I just know it for sure. No serious reasons, no proofs, she just feels like it and thinks that it's not real leather at the bottoms etc. She wants some certificates or cards, and CL doesn't have it. And as far as I understand she belongs to that king of people who don't believe that it's possible to authenticate stuff by pictures online and believes in receipts lol (I gave her lots of links and info about authentication). She's too late for opening eBay case (at least I hope so), but still can do it with PP, and she insists she needs to return them. I know they are authentic, but I don't want to have worn shoes in return. How many chances do I have with PP disputes? Not sure Hate all this. 
At least Tradesy takes care about such situations and I am so thankful for this. I know they are not always right with their authentication, by so far I was lucky enough and all their conclusions were fair.


----------



## GemsBerry

PikaboICU said:


> Thank you..
> I will be very surprised if they don't.. I opened the request 30 mins after delivery and already have it on the way back.
> I still feel rather cruddy about it- I hate to have to open a claim like that..
> I much prefer a happy ending for both my buyer & sellers.


I know what you mean, but it's her wrong, she needs to deal with it.



fashion_victim9 said:


> I had 4 sales this weekend, yeeeey! finally some movement.
> 
> And a bit more about eBay vs Tradesy. One woman bought a pair of Louboutins from me TWO MONTHS AGO on eBay. Now she's writing that she would like to return them as she feels like they are not authentic, while in fact they are, as I just know it for sure. No serious reasons, no proofs, she just feels like it and thinks that it's not real leather at the bottoms etc. She wants some certificates or cards, and CL doesn't have it. And as far as I understand she belongs to that king of people who don't believe that it's possible to authenticate stuff by pictures online and believes in receipts lol (I gave her lots of links and info about authentication). She's too late for opening eBay case (at least I hope so), but still can do it with PP, and she insists she needs to return them. I know they are authentic, but I don't want to have worn shoes in return. How many chances do I have with PP disputes? Not sure Hate all this.
> At least Tradesy takes care about such situations and I am so thankful for this. I know they are not always right with their authentication, by so far I was lucky enough and all their conclusions were fair.


Congrats on sales! I had one and I feel very uneasy after last return and how Tradesy handled it, or rather mishandled it.
As for lady, I would send her to Authenticate4U at her expense, it's only $7.5 and they should do it pretty  fast for major brand. she would have to do it anyway after she opens a dispute but price will be $35 for an item questioned in dispute. because the item is 100% auth she'll lose money if she does it after opening a dispute. I guess it's a good reasoning.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I know what you mean, but it's her wrong, she needs to deal with it.
> 
> 
> Congrats on sales! I had one and I feel very uneasy after last return and how Tradesy handled it, or rather mishandled it.
> As for lady, I would send her to Authenticate4U at her expense, it's only $7.5 and they should do it pretty  fast for major brand. she would have to do it anyway after she opens a dispute but price will be $35 for an item questioned in dispute. because the item is 100% auth she'll lose money if she does it after opening a dispute. I guess it's a good reasoning.



Thanks! I did give her all the info what and how to do. but she said like - how can I do it if the shoes don't have any authenticity codes or certificates? lol
I am working on it, but if she still opens a claim, I'll fight till the end


----------



## HandbagDiva354

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thanks! I did give her all the info what and how to do. but she said like - how can I do it if the shoes don't have any authenticity codes or certificates? lol
> I am working on it, but if she still opens a claim, I'll fight till the end



I think PayPal will require her to prove they are not authentic with documents from an authentication service.


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think PayPal will require her to prove they are not authentic will papers from an authentication service.



hope so. I'll do the same. But I've heard so many stories when buyers win no matter what.


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think PayPal will require her to prove they are not authentic with documents from an authentication service.


and I am top rated seller with golden status, 100% positive feedback, and there are hundreds of positive feedbacks, and she has like 10 feedbacks on eBay. I've never had any disputes closed not in my favor, I actually had only a couple of them during all these years (all not about authenticity issues), and I won them. hope that will be taken into consideration too.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The past week I had someone making low ball offers 3 times. Each time she went up $20 so the last time I agreed on her price even though it meant I literally would make $8 profit . I changed the listing to her offer price 2 days ago and now I've heard nothing.
If she doesn't purchase it by the days end then I will change it back to my original price and ignore any more messages from her.

I honestly think it's a game for some people to see how low they can convince you to go


----------



## HandbagDiva354

fashion_victim9 said:


> and I am top rated seller with golden status, 100% positive feedback, and there are hundreds of positive feedbacks, and she has like 10 feedbacks on eBay. I've never had any disputes closed not in my favor, I actually had only a couple of them during all these years (all not about authenticity issues), and I won them. hope that will be taken into consideration too.



Paypal ruled in my favor before. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The past week I had someone making low ball offers 3 times. Each time she went up $20 so the last time I agreed on her price even though it meant I literally would make $8 profit . I changed the listing to her offer price 2 days ago and now I've heard nothing.
> If she doesn't purchase it by the days end then I will change it back to my original price and ignore any more messages from her.
> 
> I honestly think it's a game for some people to see how low they can convince you to go



You're an angel. I wouldn't agree for the second time, I think it's just not appropriate to ask for MORE discount after seller agreed for the first time. People are strange, right?


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The past week I had someone making low ball offers 3 times. Each time she went up $20 so the last time I agreed on her price even though it meant I literally would make $8 profit . I changed the listing to her offer price 2 days ago and now I've heard nothing.
> If she doesn't purchase it by the days end then I will change it back to my original price and ignore any more messages from her.
> 
> I honestly think it's a game for some people to see how low they can convince you to go


I've done this before. It's like 50/50 whether they actually buy. Now I give them a deadline of no more than a day. The last one I told her the price was going back up at midnight. She bought. I felt icky doing it because she was one of those that didn't ask nicely, just a message of "$100?"


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thanks! I did give her all the info what and how to do. but she said like - how can I do it if the shoes don't have any authenticity codes or certificates? lol
> I am working on it, but if she still opens a claim, I'll fight till the end


how do other ppl do? what a pain. without 3rd party authentication she can't win anything, she can open it and then what? authenticator won't guide her step by step, they are super busy. it looks like she is not eager to proceed, she just tries to scare you hoping you'll take it back or give her $$ back after she wore shoes for event or something. I report this type of customers on Etsy. like "it will be beneficial for both of us if you give me 50% back and I keep the necklace bec I found a wholesale price on Alibaba, you should price match or I'll return". wholesale is not handmade, how you even compare.
some ppl...


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> how do other ppl do? what a pain. without 3rd party authentication she can't win anything, she can open it and then what? authenticator won't guide her step by step, they are super busy. it looks like she is not eager to proceed, she just tries to scare you hoping you'll take it back or give her $$ back after she wore shoes for event or something. I report this type of customers on Etsy. like "it will be beneficial for both of us if you give me 50% back and I keep the necklace bec I found a wholesale price on Alibaba, you should price match or I'll return". wholesale is not handmade, how you even compare.
> some ppl...


I'm surprised you get people like that on etsy. My etsy sales have almost all been worry-free, and most don't complain about the price.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I'm surprised you get people like that on etsy. My etsy sales have almost all been worry-free, and most don't complain about the price.


it's only 2% of customers. Etsy takes care of these issues quite well. Now when I'm back to eBay, it's a bit scary, but traffic is amazing and I'll take the odds. 
Those who sell on eBay, are fees comparable with Tradesy? it looks the same, roughly 13%, is it correct?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> it's only 2% of customers. Etsy takes care of these issues quite well. Now when I'm back to eBay, it's a bit scary, but traffic is amazing and I'll take the odds.
> Those who sell on eBay, are fees comparable with Tradesy? it looks the same, roughly 13%, is it correct?


If you aren't a top-rated seller, ebay is a little more than Tradesy. Tradesy charges 9 %, Ebay charges 10%. The paypal fee and the Tradesy withdrawal fee are roughly equivalent, but slightly more at Paypal since they charge 30 cents on top of the percentage. If you don't pay for a store, you only get 50 free listings a month. After that, you have to pay for listings. If you become top rated, you get discounts on your fees and shipping, so it could end up cheaper than Tradesy, but you don't get to use that cheap shipping label and the ebay percentage includes the amount you charge for shipping. So if you sell an item for $100 on Tradesy and use their label, the fee is $9. If you sell the same item on ebay and charge $15 to ship, ebay charges fees on the total ($115), so your fee will be $11.50. In order to be top-rated, you have to have at least 100 sales in a year.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> If you aren't a top-rated seller, ebay is a little more than Tradesy. Tradesy charges 9 %, Ebay charges 10%. The paypal fee and the Tradesy withdrawal fee are roughly equivalent, but slightly more at Paypal since they charge 30 cents on top of the percentage. If you don't pay for a store, you only get 50 free listings a month. After that, you have to pay for listings. If you become top rated, you get discounts on your fees and shipping, so it could end up cheaper than Tradesy, but you don't get to use that cheap shipping label and the ebay percentage includes the amount you charge for shipping. So if you sell an item for $100 on Tradesy and use their label, the fee is $9. If you sell the same item on ebay and charge $15 to ship, ebay charges fees on the total ($115), so your fee will be $11.50. In order to be top-rated, you have to have at least 100 sales in a year.


Thank you Whateve, it's pretty clear now. I listed my items for the same price as Tradesy with a little room for discount, I'll just be more careful with accepting offers on eBay.


----------



## jmc3007

Boy are they serious about emptying their closets, the current promo for 3 Cs trifecta (Chanel, Celine and Chloe) is showing 50% markdown from original Tradesy list prices. It'd be nice to have coupons to go with that lol


----------



## nicole0612

Wow, none of us are going to sell anything, but I am buying!

Help me decide ASAP 
2 black lambskin GHW boy
1. small and new with tags (only a party size bag for me)
2. Old medium "like new" with minor scratches to outside (can't see any in photos and the photos are good) and some scratches to inside flap (I can see one)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jmc3007 said:


> Boy are they serious about emptying their closets, the current promo for 3 Cs trifecta (Chanel, Celine and Chloe) is showing 50% markdown from original Tradesy list prices. It'd be nice to have coupons to go with that lol


really? wow, that's quite a discount.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, none of us are going to sell anything, but I am buying!
> 
> Help me decide ASAP
> 2 black lambskin GHW boy
> 1. small and new with tags (only a party size bag for me)
> 2. Old medium "like new" with minor scratches to outside (can't see any in photos and the photos are good) and some scratches to inside flap (I can see one)
> View attachment 3522872


I'd pick the medium because I never use my tiny bags as much as I think I will.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> Boy are they serious about emptying their closets, the current promo for 3 Cs trifecta (Chanel, Celine and Chloe) is showing 50% markdown from original Tradesy list prices. It'd be nice to have coupons to go with that lol


wow, choice is limited but there are steals. Celine is for $700-800. Tradesy pics are so off though, everything looks brownish-greyish, I need to Google each color to see what it looks like. these horrible pics are the main reason they were not selling well from their closets. Pay more to qualified stuff who can take adequate picture (like it's super difficult) or to sell at loss up to 50% off. even with this discount many bags look so unattractive, they will have to retake pics.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I'd pick the medium because I never use my tiny bags as much as I think I will.



Thanks for the vote!! I just bought the medium. I remembered that I already had a small boy and I sold it because I never used it


----------



## jmc3007

Ugh just got email for the inevitable commission increase come 12/1 going from 9% to 14.9% IF YOU WITHDRAW $$, so plus the 2.9% transfer fee which is staying the same total cut for seller becomes 17.8%.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jmc3007 said:


> Ugh just got email for the inevitable commission increase come 12/1 going from 9% to 14.9% IF YOU WITHDRAW $$, so plus the 2.9% transfer fee which is staying the same total cut for seller becomes 17.8%.


That's almost as much as Shop-Hers but without the added protection for both sellers and buyers...


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> That's almost as much as Shop-Hers but without the added protection for both sellers and buyers...


I'm curious what those protections were as I was never on SH?


----------



## ThisVNchick

jmc3007 said:


> I'm curious what those protections were as I was never on SH?


Basically you (the seller) had to send your item to Shop-Hers to be inspected before the company ships it out to the buyer. Once the transaction was approved by Shop-Hers, you're basically done. You never had to worry about anything coming back to you once Shop-Hers sen you that 'OK, everything is great' email. Any disputes the buyer had, the company would take care of. It isn't like Tradesy where there still could be a bait and switch situation or someone possibly damaging your item and claiming SNAD or all those newbie buyers buying authentic items and then claiming it's fake.

ETA: The last part about the claiming its fake--the issue here is mainly your money can potentially get tied up on Tradesy for weeks since Tradesy allows buyers 10 days to ship the item back and then you have to wait and see what Tradesy decides once the item comes back to them.


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> Ugh just got email for the inevitable commission increase come 12/1 going from 9% to 14.9% IF YOU WITHDRAW $$, so plus the 2.9% transfer fee which is staying the same total cut for seller becomes 17.8%.


Nooooooooo!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

EGBDF said:


> Nooooooooo!!!



Noooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> Ugh just got email for the inevitable commission increase come 12/1 going from 9% to 14.9% IF YOU WITHDRAW $$, so plus the 2.9% transfer fee which is staying the same total cut for seller becomes 17.8%.



Ugh!! That is almost as high as Poshmark!!


----------



## NANI1972

jmc3007 said:


> Ugh just got email for the inevitable commission increase come 12/1 going from 9% to 14.9% IF YOU WITHDRAW $$, so plus the 2.9% transfer fee which is staying the same total cut for seller becomes 17.8%.



Wow! That is a significant increase! If they are going that high they should go back to the Shop Hers selling format.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

jmc3007 said:


> Ugh just got email for the inevitable commission increase come 12/1 going from 9% to 14.9% IF YOU WITHDRAW $$, so plus the 2.9% transfer fee which is staying the same total cut for seller becomes 17.8%.



Whattt!!! I didnt get an email. I hope this isn't true [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## nicole0612

I didn't get the email yet. Does it specify that you have to withdraw your funds by 12/1 or just sell the item by 12/1?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii




----------



## paula3boys

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Whattt!!! I didnt get an email. I hope this isn't true [emoji24][emoji24]





nicole0612 said:


> I didn't get the email yet. Does it specify that you have to withdraw your funds by 12/1 or just sell the item by 12/1?


I just got the email time stamped a little over an hour ago. Freaking ridiculous! They don't even provide good enough services at 9% let alone 14.9%! Search function sucks, the way they take time to respond to anything anymore is horrible, and how they tried to screw me over with a customer's buyer's remorse until I filed against them in Better Business Bureau (and waisted 3 days and countless hours to get my money back)- I think I will lower prices to try to sell all of my items before 12/1 because I am pulling all my items on that day.


----------



## PikaboICU

jmc3007 said:


> Ugh just got email for the inevitable commission increase come 12/1 going from 9% to 14.9% IF YOU WITHDRAW $$, so plus the 2.9% transfer fee which is staying the same total cut for seller becomes 17.8%.


Wow!
Looks like I'll be pulling my listings..
The little bit of protection they provide against scammers isn't worth almost 5% more fees IMHO.
If I sell a $2000. item, the cost goes from about $200 + withdrawal fees to nearly $300 + withdrawal fees That's TOO HIGH!

I'll go back to taking my chances on eBay.




paula3boys said:


> I just got the email time stamped a little over an hour ago. Freaking ridiculous! They don't even provide good enough services at 9% let alone 14.9%! Search function sucks, the way they take time to respond to anything anymore is horrible, and how they tried to screw me over with a customer's buyer's remorse until I filed against them in Better Business Bureau (and waisted 3 days and countless hours to get my money back)- I think I will lower prices to try to sell all of my items before 12/1 because I am pulling all my items on that day.



I AGREE!
Maybe if we do a mass exodus they'll reconsider..


----------



## Pinkpeony123

paula3boys said:


> I just got the email time stamped a little over an hour ago. Freaking ridiculous! They don't even provide good enough services at 9% let alone 14.9%! Search function sucks, the way they take time to respond to anything anymore is horrible, and how they tried to screw me over with a customer's buyer's remorse until I filed against them in Better Business Bureau (and waisted 3 days and countless hours to get my money back)- I think I will lower prices to try to sell all of my items before 12/1 because I am pulling all my items on that day.



Me too!


----------



## nicole0612

paula3boys said:


> I just got the email time stamped a little over an hour ago. Freaking ridiculous! They don't even provide good enough services at 9% let alone 14.9%! Search function sucks, the way they take time to respond to anything anymore is horrible, and how they tried to screw me over with a customer's buyer's remorse until I filed against them in Better Business Bureau (and waisted 3 days and countless hours to get my money back)- I think I will lower prices to try to sell all of my items before 12/1 because I am pulling all my items on that day.



I will too!


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> Ugh just got email for the inevitable commission increase come 12/1 going from 9% to 14.9% IF YOU WITHDRAW $$, so plus the 2.9% transfer fee which is staying the same total cut for seller becomes 17.8%.





paula3boys said:


> I just got the email time stamped a little over an hour ago. Freaking ridiculous! They don't even provide good enough services at 9% let alone 14.9%! Search function sucks, the way they take time to respond to anything anymore is horrible, and how they tried to screw me over with a customer's buyer's remorse until I filed against them in Better Business Bureau (and waisted 3 days and countless hours to get my money back)- I think I will lower prices to try to sell all of my items before 12/1 because I am pulling all my items on that day.





GemsBerry said:


> Great observation. It looks like their original business model doesn't work any more and they are on the brink of changing it (fee increase or returns to seller for any reason, not to Tradesy). meanwhile they focus on one thing only - to sell the stock that built up in their return closets.
> also I doubt that they keep these returns on the shelves in dusters like Fashionphile. instead it's probably piled up in some containers. which would perfectly explain why all of my three returns appeared with substantial damage. I originally thought it's customer's fault, but 3 out of 3 point at Tradesy storage problems.
> as I suspected, and now they actually confirmed it, they keep money for three days after seller sends deposit to her account,  cash flaw issues?


I knew I knew all the way it's coming. too many red flags that it's not working. search is horrible, their intermediary services are rather bad even for 9% commission  (sending you back perfect items claiming it has odor or auth is questioned, relisting returned items in worse condition with horrible pics, holding your funds for 3+ days since withdrawal). closets are full with no movement. Hello eBay!
ETA: I can see chat is gone on my desktop version. hm..


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Wow! That is a significant increase! If they are going that high they should go back to the Shop Hers selling format.


what was commission on SH?


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> what was commission on SH?



18%

But it was more hassle free to sell designer items on that site. Tradesy is somewhat good but it isn't stress free like on SH. Now to be charging SH rates and not provide the services that SH did is kinda absurd.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> 18%
> 
> But it was more hassle free to sell designer items on that site. Tradesy is somewhat good but it isn't stress free like on SH. Now to be charging SH rates and not provide the services that SH did is kinda absurd.


thank you, I'm really surprised and I just sent them email (chat is gone) asking if they are gonna provide additional services for THAT commission.
Tradesy just received 30M funding in May in round C financing https://www.crunchbase.com/funding-round/aa66c7e09d35a93b06ca441a08f6eee6
what are their investors thinking? obviously Tradesy is underperforming financially but they are not delivering a service. search hasn't been improved since May. frankly, there were no improvements except for labels.their stuff is all the same (average and below when it comes to handling issues or even taking pictures of returned items).


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Wow!
> Looks like I'll be pulling my listings..
> The little bit of protection they provide against scammers isn't worth almost 5% more fees IMHO.
> If I sell a $2000. item, the cost goes from about $200 + withdrawal fees to nearly $300 + withdrawal fees That's TOO HIGH!
> 
> I'll go back to taking my chances on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AGREE!
> Maybe if we do a mass exodus they'll reconsider..


That's horrible. I'll either be leaving or raising my prices.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

The low ballers will have to go back to Poshmark and EBay now


----------



## GemsBerry

Pinkpeony123 said:


> The low ballers will have to go back to Poshmark and EBay now


no lowballers will stay, they didn't get the memo LOL


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> 18%
> 
> But it was more hassle free to sell designer items on that site. Tradesy is somewhat good but it isn't stress free like on SH. Now to be charging SH rates and not provide the services that SH did is kinda absurd.



I completely agree. It was 100% stress free to sell on SH. As a buyer it was not good though! As long as it was authentic it was "approved".


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I guess I'll have to raise my prices. They could have given us until January 1st.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I guess I'll have to raise my prices. They could have given us until January 1st.


I bet they think we won't want to leave before Christmas.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Wow, I never would have predicted that increase. I don't see myself selling handbags again, but I have considered shopping on Tradesy.  I read these threads for fun because I had spent about a year selling on Tradesy.  It felt like my resale home.   I might close my account now.   Sad!  I really hoped for their success and a positive alternative for EBay.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Wow, I never would have predicted that increase. I don't see myself selling handbags again, but I have considered shopping on Tradesy.  I read these threads for fun because I had spent about a year selling on Tradesy.  It felt like my resale home.   I might close my account now.   Sad!  I really hoped for their success and a positive alternative for EBay.


It is way too drastic! I still haven't gotten the email. Maybe they will revise after they hear how people react. I think if they were to increase it to 10 percent, no one  would leave since that would be the same as ebay. They might be able to go as high as 12 percent without losing many sellers. They could also raise the price of their label to $10 to make more, and I doubt anyone would complain.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Yes, your suggestions are more reasonable.  I did not get the email, but I am not selling anything.  I usually don't get their emails though.  I get my Tradesy news here.


----------



## restricter

Just sold an item... I think.  It shows up in my closet as sold but I haven't gotten an alert and it doesn't show in my sales.  Sigh...


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> It is way too drastic! I still haven't gotten the email. Maybe they will revise after they hear how people react. I think if they were to increase it to 10 percent, no one  would leave since that would be the same as ebay. They might be able to go as high as 12 percent without losing many sellers. They could also raise the price of their label to $10 to make more, and I doubt anyone would complain.




I completely agree with that! ^^^^

I didn't get the email either..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i didn't get an email, but really my only options are bail on the site or raise prices. likely to bail if this is true


----------



## paula3boys

GemsBerry said:


> thank you, I'm really surprised and I just sent them email (chat is gone) asking if they are gonna provide additional services for THAT commission.
> Tradesy just received 30M funding in May in round C financing https://www.crunchbase.com/funding-round/aa66c7e09d35a93b06ca441a08f6eee6
> what are their investors thinking? obviously Tradesy is underperforming financially but they are not delivering a service. search hasn't been improved since May. frankly, there were no improvements except for labels.their stuff is all the same (average and below when it comes to handling issues or even taking pictures of returned items).



It's been longer than May. The search function is pretty pointless IMO. At least it works on eBay


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> It is way too drastic! I still haven't gotten the email. Maybe they will revise after they hear how people react. I think if they were to increase it to 10 percent, no one  would leave since that would be the same as ebay. They might be able to go as high as 12 percent without losing many sellers. They could also raise the price of their label to $10 to make more, and I doubt anyone would complain.


I agree. Too much of an increase! I haven't gotten the email yet either. Maybe we could be hopeful and think it's one of their ideas they are testing out and will abandon. They've had a few of those lately. I wonder what the best way is to give them direct feedback.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> I agree. Too much of an increase! I haven't gotten the email yet either. Maybe we could be hopeful and think it's one of their ideas they are testing out and will abandon. They've had a few of those lately. I wonder what the best way is to give them direct feedback.



I replied directly to the email they sent about the price increase which I encourage everyone to do. A squeaky wheel gets the oil, so if you're unhappy about the price increase please let them know. I only hope that if trey follow through with it they bring back a lot more of the good promo codes and sales. It's hard enough now as it is to sell an item on their given all the large sellers that have come into the website and hardly any more promo codes and sales.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> I replied directly to the email they sent about the price increase which I encourage everyone to do. A squeaky wheel gets the oil, so if you're unhappy about the price increase please let them know. I only hope that if trey follow through with it they bring back a lot more of the good promo codes and sales. It's hard enough now as it is to sell an item on their given all the large sellers that have come into the website and hardly any more promo codes and sales.


I did too. and on a side note now Tradesy doesn't sponsor sales for independent sellers, they offer you to opt in at your expense. on the one hand, fee increase to almost 18%, on the other hand, you are excluded from site sales (and traffic respectively) unless you are eager to loose additional 10-20%? ridiculous!


----------



## knightal

Big sales from Tradesy closets and drastic increase in fees. Do you think these are their last attempts to survive?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

We ALL predicted something was stirring a few weeks ago...


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> how do other ppl do? what a pain. without 3rd party authentication she can't win anything, she can open it and then what? authenticator won't guide her step by step, they are super busy. it looks like she is not eager to proceed, she just tries to scare you hoping you'll take it back or give her $$ back after she wore shoes for event or something. I report this type of customers on Etsy. like "it will be beneficial for both of us if you give me 50% back and I keep the necklace bec I found a wholesale price on Alibaba, you should price match or I'll return". wholesale is not handmade, how you even compare.
> some ppl...



yeah, some people....
she's not coming back to me for a while, so I hope she calmed down


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Ugh just got email for the inevitable commission increase come 12/1 going from 9% to 14.9% IF YOU WITHDRAW $$, so plus the 2.9% transfer fee which is staying the same total cut for seller becomes 17.8%.



sad news I didn't get that email too


----------



## fashion_victim9

many sellers will have to leave or raise prices. both options will not help Tradesy to increase sales and their profit. what are they doing? that's not a smart business decision...


----------



## LL777

One of my items was sold yesterday morning and the sale hasnt been released yet. I'm wondering why it takes so long


----------



## ccbaggirl89

is everything that ends up in the Tradesy closet a returned item??


----------



## soccerzfan

If you didn't receive an email regarding price increase then check ur junk or spam folder, that's where I found mine.


----------



## bernz84

Hm. I haven't gotten this email yet and I've checked my junk and spam. I'll probably get it sometime later today or in the next couple days.

Thankfully I do not have anything really left to sell. I only have one item in my closet for sale and it's not something I desperately need cash for at this time. I've pretty much squeezed out everything in my collection down to the bare essentials. I'm very disappointed, though; I loved using Tradesy for selling items.  I wonder if in time I should just bite the bullet and try my luck on ebay if I choose to go the selling route in the future...


----------



## Joyjoy7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> is everything that ends up in the Tradesy closet a returned item??



No, I've actually had the "penny lane" closet buy things from me.


----------



## Joyjoy7

soccerzfan said:


> If you didn't receive an email regarding price increase then check ur junk or spam folder, that's where I found mine.



I got my email yesterday at 1:10 pm. It wasn't in spam but odd that some aren't getting it period


----------



## EGBDF

I did get the email, to which i'll respond with my thoughts. 
Maybe if they already had some of the proposed 'improvements' in place, I could see increasing the % a bit, but not right now!
Oh, and thank you for the 'freedom to set your own listing price' lol


----------



## GemsBerry

I think I just got an updated version of their email that explains how they are gonna spend these money, maybe in response to our questions.
they are going to improve search! for real.
I think their 100-person team that they obviously need to feed is the big problem. it should be 50 but qualified ones.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I just got that too. Well, I hope I sell my stuff before and then I'm done! That's a little high. 



GemsBerry said:


> I think I just got an updated version of their email that explains how they are gonna spend these money, maybe in response to our questions.
> they are going to improve search! for real.
> I think their 100-person team that they obviously need to feed is the big problem. it should be 50 but qualified ones.


----------



## paula3boys

GemsBerry said:


> I think I just got an updated version of their email that explains how they are gonna spend these money, maybe in response to our questions.
> they are going to improve search! for real.
> I think their 100-person team that they obviously need to feed is the big problem. it should be 50 but qualified ones.





alwayscoffee89 said:


> I just got that too. Well, I hope I sell my stuff before and then I'm done! That's a little high.



That was the first and only email I got from them yesterday when they told me they're raising commissions. Bunch of BS IMO


----------



## nicole0612

I just got the email a few minutes ago.


----------



## nicole0612

Is anyone else surprised that they only have 100 employees?!  
Does that include stockroom people?  That is hard to imagine.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

nicole0612 said:


> Is anyone else surprised that they only have 100 employees?!
> Does that include stockroom people?  That is hard to imagine.


That's why their pictures suck. If they did it right and gave two hoots about their inventory, they'd sell more. They could hire professionals who handle pictures and descriptions and be better off than hiring amateurs to do it. Probably afford to hire less people if they got a few professionals.


----------



## luv2run41

Oh Nooooo, did anyone else get an email from Tradesy about their % increase?

" Thank you so much for being a valued part of the Tradesy community. We’re writing to tell you about an upcoming change to our commission policy. 
Starting on December 1, 2016, Tradesy’s commission rate will be adjusted to 14.9%. For sellers who choose to withdraw funds from their account, our low 2.9% safe transfer fee will not increase.
This change will support the development of new and exciting benefits to help you sell faster than ever, like:
Tradesy-funded advertising to promote your listings across the Internet
Improved search and filters to let more buyers find your closet
Upgrades to make listing even faster on iOS and Android apps
Closet and listing analytics with tips to maximize your sales
Plus, it allows our 100-person team to continue delivering the services you’ve come to know and love at the best value around, including: 
Crazy simple returns: We handle returns so you don’t have to
Freedom to set your own listing price
Expert image enhancement to increase sales up to 25%
Convenient shipping options
Friendly phone and email support from our dedicated team
*See how Tradesy compares* to other resale options and remains your best value yet. 
* Any sale made after 12am PST on December 1, 2016, will incur a 14.9% commission, regardless of its listing date. This change will not affect any existing earnings in your Tradesy account. "*


----------



## katlun

now they are close to Amazon commissions

I don't know what I am going to do,
 I have only a few items for sale,
 it was a nice place to sell but it has gotten slow in the past months


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Is anyone else surprised that they only have 100 employees?!
> Does that include stockroom people?  That is hard to imagine.


they outsourced most of cleaning images. and their IT, CS, authentication, storage did not exactly deliver.


----------



## GemsBerry

meanwhile one of my listings is completely gone, it appeared shortly in sold (I didn't get sale notification), now it's nowhere to be found, even if I try to access it through Google images. 
right, fees increase is just what they need.


----------



## paula3boys

katlun said:


> now they are close to Amazon commissions
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do,
> I have only a few items for sale,
> it was a nice place to sell but it has gotten slow in the past months



At least Amazon has a good search function on their site and listings show up in Google


----------



## PikaboICU

I still haven't received the email. 

It's TOO HIGH! For the service offered it's just TOO HIGH!
Nov. 30th at 11pm I end ALL my listings that are left.. I will NOT pay that- that's bordering on consignment or buyout fees IMHO.

Back to eBay with my high dollar listings- SIGH I'd rather take my chances there at 10%.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> they outsourced most of cleaning images. and their IT, CS, authentication, storage did not exactly deliver.


I see, yes, certainly not the best choices!


----------



## whateve

I got the email this morning.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PikaboICU said:


> I still haven't received the email.
> 
> It's TOO HIGH! For the service offered it's just TOO HIGH!
> Nov. 30th at 11pm I end ALL my listings that are left.. I will NOT pay that- that's bordering on consignment or buyout fees IMHO.
> 
> Back to eBay with my high dollar listings- SIGH I'd rather take my chances there at 10%.


ditto. considering what i sell... chanel and lv and bal... i'd rather consign or just ebay. consignment takes much more than 14/15% but it's immediate payout and no headaches. despite being on tradesy since it began, i still have sold much more on ebay and without any hassles. ebay appeals to men and women... do any men even shop at tradesy? that'd be interesting to know. anyhow... i still haven't received the email either, but will go off that site the last day in Nov. one less thing to monitor and one less place to deal w/lowballs. pretty sure they won't have coupons/deals before Nov. 30 - they'd want to cash in on higher commissions right after 12/1.

and this chart: https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/234982008/how-does-tradesy-compare-to-other-resale-options

trying to scare people! geesh, consignment never takes 50%, not even close.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I can't wait to see how this listing fee increase will work for them and everybody else.  I wish everybody got more than a week and after Christmas for this change.  Ebay seems the better option if money is the main concern.  I finally got the email too.  I thank my lucky stars for not taking a break and waiting to sell my last bag during December holiday shopping.  I pondered the latter option greatly.  I slid under the gate.  I wish everybody the same results!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> I got the email this morning.



Me too...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I think everyone should remove all their listings on Dec 1, even if it's temporary. 
Maybe they will get scared and reduce or delay the increase


----------



## fashion_victim9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ditto. considering what i sell... chanel and lv and bal... i'd rather consign or just ebay. consignment takes much more than 14/15% but it's immediate payout and no headaches. despite being on tradesy since it began, i still have sold much more on ebay and without any hassles. ebay appeals to men and women... do any men even shop at tradesy? that'd be interesting to know. anyhow... i still haven't received the email either, but will go off that site the last day in Nov. one less thing to monitor and one less place to deal w/lowballs. pretty sure they won't have coupons/deals before Nov. 30 - they'd want to cash in on higher commissions right after 12/1.
> 
> and this chart: https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/234982008/how-does-tradesy-compare-to-other-resale-options
> 
> trying to scare people! geesh, consignment never takes 50%, not even close.



and they say Poshmark is 20%, it used to be 18, wasn't it? so they increased it too


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ditto. considering what i sell... chanel and lv and bal... i'd rather consign or just ebay. consignment takes much more than 14/15% but it's immediate payout and no headaches. despite being on tradesy since it began, i still have sold much more on ebay and without any hassles. ebay appeals to men and women... do any men even shop at tradesy? that'd be interesting to know. anyhow... i still haven't received the email either, but will go off that site the last day in Nov. one less thing to monitor and one less place to deal w/lowballs. pretty sure they won't have coupons/deals before Nov. 30 - they'd want to cash in on higher commissions right after 12/1.
> 
> and this chart: https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/234982008/how-does-tradesy-compare-to-other-resale-options
> 
> trying to scare people! geesh, consignment never takes 50%, not even close.


Why didn't they put ebay, etsy and Bonanza on the chart? Because then they wouldn't look better than the other options.


----------



## bernz84

I just got that email 15 mins ago. Exploring other selling avenues, I guess...


----------



## fashion_victim9

bernz84 said:


> I just got that email 15 mins ago. Exploring other selling avenues, I guess...



pls let us know if you find some that really works like eBay or Tradesy I am trying to find something efficient for a while - no luck


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Why didn't they put ebay, etsy and Bonanza on the chart? Because then they wouldn't look better than the other options.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> and they say Poshmark is 20%, it used to be 18, wasn't it? so they increased it too


Nope. I believe Poshmark has always been 20%. They recently increased their shipping label prices by $1. They claimed that USPS increased their rates so they have to too.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> and they say Poshmark is 20%, it used to be 18, wasn't it? so they increased it too


BUT that chart is false in a sense. Poshmark charges you 20% but there are no fees when you take the money out. Tradesy is 18% when you cashout so it's not that far behind from Posh. Sneaky, sneaky with that 14.5% bs...


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Nope. I believe Poshmark has always been 20%. They recently increased their shipping label prices by $1. They claimed that USPS increased their rates so they have to too.


I wonder where I got this info about 18%
so it's time to try Posh if they have almost same rate now. 2 things are stopping me - LOTS of lowballers and people who come there to chat, and that I can't make listings from web, only at app (or can I?) it's much more comfy to do it on my laptop with all these pictures and descriptions


----------



## Fullcloset

HUGE increase. This is a 5% increase. 
They could have grandfathered in the listings and only applied it to new listings but they allowed all these MAMMOTH shops to lists hundreds of thousands of items - all this annoying jewelry and brooches popping up everywhere - in every search. I wonder if these huge shops are going to be getting a commission discount. 
The least they could do is provide a way so that we could all make across the board price increases on all our listings instead of having to do one at a time. I'm increasing EVERYTHING 10% now and no longer accepting offers. If an item sells that I haven't been able to raise - I'm not confirming the sale. It will no longer pay for me to sell a bunch of items I have listed there any longer.
So disappointed in them. GREEDY GREEDY BAST*****. 
Has anyone tried Dresslink.com?


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wonder where I got this info about 18%
> so it's time to try Posh if they have almost same rate now. 2 things are stopping me - LOTS of lowballers and people who come there to chat, and that I can't make listings from web, only at app (or can I?) it's much more comfy to do it on my laptop with all these pictures and descriptions


Yes I like to do it from my computer too because that's where all my photos are uploaded to.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wonder where I got this info about 18%
> so it's time to try Posh if they have almost same rate now. 2 things are stopping me - LOTS of lowballers and people who come there to chat, and that I can't make listings from web, only at app (or can I?) it's much more comfy to do it on my laptop with all these pictures and descriptions


Posh is mainly app-centered. You have to do everything on mobile. The only thing I can do on desktop is share during their "parties" and purchase things. Everything else you'll have to do on your phone. I wouldn't recommend Posh for high-end designer items. I mainly sell relatively cheap things (i.e. old clothes that I need to get rid of) and those seem to move well without having to deal with low-ballers. The low ballers only come after designer items- where they want your 4k handbag but in return will trade you for their Coach handbags etc... (not that I have anything against Coach, but that's the type of trade value or 'negotiation' you should expect from Posh).


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Posh is mainly app-centered. You have to do everything on mobile. The only thing I can do on desktop is share during their "parties" and purchase things. Everything else you'll have to do on your phone. I wouldn't recommend Posh for high-end designer items. I mainly sell relatively cheap things (i.e. old clothes that I need to get rid of) and those seem to move well without having to deal with low-ballers. The low ballers only come after designer items- where they want your 4k handbag but in return will trade you for their Coach handbags etc... (not that I have anything against Coach, but that's the type of trade value or 'negotiation' you should expect from Posh).



thanks a lot for detailed info, well then posh is not my option, as I only sell high-end designer ones. and I've seen many times how people leave there lots of low ball offers / improper comments under LV bags for example. that would bother be a lot if I had so many annoying comments every day


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> I think I just got an updated version of their email that explains how they are gonna spend these money, maybe in response to our questions.
> they are going to improve search! for real.
> I think their 100-person team that they obviously need to feed is the big problem. it should be 50 but qualified ones.


Agreed - the customer service team are turning into ebay type idiots - clueless. I have to ask the same thing at least twice and spell out everything before they even understand an issue. The search people should have been replaced a long time ago. They got MILLIONS of dollars in investor money and what did they do with it? Bought shop hers - loading the platform with ebay like sellers - fakes & frauds and HUGE massive retailers that sell nothing unique or special that is clogging up the searches. I get disgusted trying to find something with thousands of these mass produced items popping up - especially the jewelry everywhere. And now even if they can find my stuff - I doubt they're going to want to buy it at the prices I'm going to have to sell them for because if Tradesy is raising their price to me 5%, I have to raise it 10% to them to make it worth my while to bother selling. All my prices are rock bottom but that's going to change.


----------



## bernz84

fashion_victim9 said:


> pls let us know if you find some that really works like eBay or Tradesy I am trying to find something efficient for a while - no luck



Honestly, I've had really good luck selling on Facebook groups. Just always use Paypal and *NEVER *use Friends & Family for payment.

I only do Poshmark if it's items I really don't care about; people low-ball there all the time. Otherwise, if it's something high ticket like LV or Chanel, it is not worth it.

I can't think of any other places I've sold to lately...I did sell on Craigslist last year, but my last experience was so bad I refuse to sell there again. Not because I was scammed (I always take proper precautions when I did this), but my buyer was extremely annoying and rude. Other buyers I've dealt with were nothing but nice and pleasant to deal with.


----------



## Fullcloset

ThisVNchick said:


> Posh is mainly app-centered. You have to do everything on mobile. The only thing I can do on desktop is share during their "parties" and purchase things. Everything else you'll have to do on your phone. I wouldn't recommend Posh for high-end designer items. I mainly sell relatively cheap things (i.e. old clothes that I need to get rid of) and those seem to move well without having to deal with low-ballers. The low ballers only come after designer items- where they want your 4k handbag but in return will trade you for their Coach handbags etc... (not that I have anything against Coach, but that's the type of trade value or 'negotiation' you should expect from Posh).


Thank you. I'll have a problem with that app then because I don't use a smartphone but all I sell are old vintage clothes so that is actually my people. If its the same commission now as Tradesy - I might as well try them because frankly, If I sell one item every 3 or 4 months on Tradesy - its a lot.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ThisVNchick said:


> Nope. I believe Poshmark has always been 20%. They recently increased their shipping label prices by $1. They claimed that USPS increased their rates so they have to too.


USPS did, or will very soon. it hasn't been widely announced but USPS rates are going up again. they might have already


----------



## Fullcloset

bernz84 said:


> Honestly, I've had really good luck selling on Facebook groups. Just always use Paypal and *NEVER *use Friends & Family for payment.
> 
> I only do Poshmark if it's items I really don't care about; people low-ball there all the time. Otherwise, if it's something high ticket like LV or Chanel, it is not worth it.
> 
> I can't think of any other places I've sold to lately...I did sell on Craigslist last year, but my last experience was so bad I refuse to sell there again. Not because I was scammed (I always take proper precautions when I did this), but my buyer was extremely annoying and rude. Other buyers I've dealt with were nothing but nice and pleasant to deal with.


Can you explain more about facebook groups? I don't even know where to find it. I'm on facebook but I don't see anything to sell from.


----------



## bernz84

Fullcloset said:


> I get disgusted trying to find something with thousands of these mass produced items popping up - especially the jewelry everywhere.


I know this was discussed before, but this is exactly the reason why I have never bought anything off Tradesy. Their search engine is horrendous! 

Also, if you are looking for anything that isn't Louis Vuitton, Chanel, or *insert well-known, premier brand here*, good luck with finding it. The only reason why I've been able to find certain items on Tradesy is because I use google to type in the brand name and add "tradesy"...then voila, google lists the items I'm looking for without clogging it up with other items that aren't even relevant to what I am looking for!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Fullcloset said:


> Can you explain more about facebook groups? I don't even know where to find it. I'm on facebook but I don't see anything to sell from.


they're private groups, i believe... at least all the ones i am in you have to be approved and i've found them through friends and referrals only. they don't all let you sell though - there are restrictions on how many posts you have to have, how long you've been a member before selling, etc. it's not like you can just join in and start posting your stuff. at least from my experience in the groups i'm in. others might be different and operate differently. i'm in some lv and chanel groups.


----------



## bernz84

Fullcloset said:


> Can you explain more about facebook groups? I don't even know where to find it. I'm on facebook but I don't see anything to sell from.


It's kinda tricky, but if you type in the brand name (for example Coach) in the Facebook search and then narrow it down to Group results (which should be under the tabs), you should be able to pull up several selling groups. 

Also, try doing a search like this: [Brand name] Buy Sell Chat

You should be able to pop up something


----------



## Fullcloset

I'm going to look around facebook now and see what I can find. Also trying to get more information on Dresslink.


----------



## Fullcloset

By the way - I so love that when something like this happens - I have my peeps here to discuss this stuff with, vent and search for suggestions. Thanks everyone. So much better then stewing all alone - LOL!


----------



## uadjit

I still haven't gotten this email but in any case I am obviously unhappy with the change. I usually go with consignment if I get a quotes that are even a bit less than the Tradesy payout simply because it's hassle-free. This might have gone over easier if Tradesy had made some positive changes and proven themselves worthy of a raise. As it stands their service is not worth the higher price.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Someone who is a business seller on another forum im in just posted this. I guess the discount increase doesnt apply to business sellers.
if you go on the Tradesy for business website it seems like you don't have to sell too much to apply.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> View attachment 3524164
> 
> 
> Someone who is a business seller on another forum im in just posted this. I guess the discount increase doesnt apply to business sellers.
> if you go on the Tradesy for business website it seems like you don't have to sell too much to apply.


Sounds like they are trying to get rid of small sellers!


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> View attachment 3524164
> 
> 
> Someone who is a business seller on another forum im in just posted this. I guess the discount increase doesnt apply to business sellers.
> if you go on the Tradesy for business website it seems like you don't have to sell too much to apply.



wow, thanks! they offered me to become a business seller this summer, so now it's time to agree lol


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> wow, thanks! they offered me to become a business seller this summer, so now it's time to agree lol


I just applied but once they figure out that the items in my ebay account are already on Tradesy, they probably won't accept me!


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I just applied but once they figure out that the items in my ebay account are already on Tradesy, they probably won't accept me!



why? I don't think it matters. it's not forbidden to sell here and there, I remember they even tried to make it possible to link both accounts and download all your ebay listings to Tradesy automatically (like Bonanza does)


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Actually consignment does take 50%, at least where I live. 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> ditto. considering what i sell... chanel and lv and bal... i'd rather consign or just ebay. consignment takes much more than 14/15% but it's immediate payout and no headaches. despite being on tradesy since it began, i still have sold much more on ebay and without any hassles. ebay appeals to men and women... do any men even shop at tradesy? that'd be interesting to know. anyhow... i still haven't received the email either, but will go off that site the last day in Nov. one less thing to monitor and one less place to deal w/lowballs. pretty sure they won't have coupons/deals before Nov. 30 - they'd want to cash in on higher commissions right after 12/1.
> 
> and this chart: https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/234982008/how-does-tradesy-compare-to-other-resale-options
> 
> trying to scare people! geesh, consignment never takes 50%, not even close.



Act


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Actually consignment does take 50%, at least where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> Act



depends. the ones I know take 30 - 40% (we are talking about offline stores, right?), which is also a lot anyway.


----------



## GemsBerry

BTW Tradesy comparison table is a total BS and someone may report them for false advertising. Cosigners do NOT always take 50% (it's 35-40% online, 50% locally), there's no withdrawal fees and charges for cleaning images, etc. I tried to consider all other selling options, correct me if I made any mistakes.
_*Sell yourself*_
*eBay *(fees 10+2.9%, huge traffic, excellent search, excellent google ads, virtually no scam protection, your own pics and description)
*Poshmark *(fees 20%, moderate traffic, good search, no google ads, not much protection, your own pics and description), works only from app
*Vestiaire Collective* (fees 30%+, there are promos for fees now and then, huge traffic, great search, bad google exposure, your own pics and description,  they clean main picture, moderate protection - you ship items to VC for inspection first).
*Etsy *(fees $0.20 to list+3.5% for selling+3%+$0.25 for processing payment, great traffic, search, google ads, quite good protection, your own pics and description). Only for vintage items over 20 yrs, you are not allowed to sell current collections.
*FB private groups* (PayPal fees 2.9%, traffic depends on a group, do not appear in Google search, your own pics and description,only PayPal protection)
*Craiglist *(virtually free, traffic depends on your area, your own pics and description). mostly local delivery.
_*Consign*_
*RealReal *(fees 40%, great search and traffic, ok-ish google ads, they take care of everything after you ship it, biweekly payment)
*Ann's Fabulous finds* (fees 10% for above $3000, 25% for $500-3000, 40% for up to $500, ok traffic, they take care of everything after you ship it).
*Fashionphile *(fees depend, they give you a quote, great traffic, great Google ads, they take care of everything after you ship it)
*Material World* (consign and trade in, fees depend, they give you a quote, great traffic for their eBay store, they take care of everything after you ship it).


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> BTW Tradesy comparison table is a total BS and someone may report them for false advertising. Cosigners do NOT always take 50% (it's 35-40% online, 50% locally), there's no withdrawal fees and charges for cleaning images, etc. I tried to consider all other selling options, correct me if I made any mistakes.
> _*Sell yourself*_
> *eBay *(fees 10+2.9%, huge traffic, excellent search, excellent google ads, virtually no scam protection, your own pics and description)
> *Poshmark *(fees 20%, moderate traffic, good search, no google ads, not much protection, your own pics and description), works only from app
> *Vestiaire Collective* (fees 30%, there are promos for fees now and then, huge traffic, great search, bad google exposure, your own pics and description,  they clean main picture, moderate protection - you ship items to VC for inspection first).
> *Etsy *(fees $0.20 to list+3.5% for selling+3%+$0.25 for processing payment, great traffic, search, google ads, quite good protection, your own pics and description). Only for vintage items over 20 yrs, you are not allowed to sell current collections.
> *FB private groups* (PayPal fees 2.9%, traffic depends on a group, do not appear in Google search, your own pics and description,only PayPal protection)
> *Craiglist *(virtually free, traffic depends on your area, your own pics and description). mostly local delivery.
> _*Consign*_
> *RealReal *(fees 40%, great search and traffic, ok-ish google ads, they take care of everything after you ship it, biweekly payment)
> *Ann's Fabulous finds* (fees 10% for above $3000, 25% for $500-3000, 40% for up to $500, ok traffic, they take care of everything after you ship it).
> *Fashionphile *(fees depend, they give you a quote, great traffic, great Google ads, they take care of everything after you ship it)
> _*Material World* _(consign and trade in, fees depend, they give you a quote, great traffic for their eBay store, they take care of everything after you ship it).



what a great work you've done. about Vestiare - I think it's not 30% at the end, they have complicated formula, but I've recently sold shoes for $500 and will receive $342. They also don't let me set my own prices, sometimes (very seldom) they agree with my prices, but mostly they are negotiating and offer ridic low prices in return - that's what I don't like the most about them.


----------



## whateve

They just released money for a sale that was delivered 3 days ago. However, I think the item is being returned or was returned already because when I click on it, it doesn't say "this item has sold." It says "this item is no longer available" and it shows in the Abbey Road closet. Isn't it odd they aren't holding the money longer? The buyer is only about 40 miles away from Santa Monica, where Tradesy is located.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> what a great work you've done. about Vestiare - I think it's not 30% at the end, they have complicated formula, but I've recently sold shoes for $500 and will receive $342. They also don't let me set my own prices, sometimes (very seldom) they agree with my prices, but mostly they are negotiating and offer ridic low prices in return - that's what I don't like the most about them.


Thank you, VC  is very tricky and always looked like a difficult place to sell. until now.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, VC  is very tricky and always looked a difficult place to sell. until now.



I made 2 sales there during 6 months LOL


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wonder where I got this info about 18%
> so it's time to try Posh if they have almost same rate now. 2 things are stopping me - LOTS of lowballers and people who come there to chat, and that I can't make listings from web, only at app (or can I?) it's much more comfy to do it on my laptop with all these pictures and descriptions


The breakdown is 14.9+2.9=17.8% so not 18% if you want to be exact about it.
My life is too short to follow Posh and their millennial brigade whose vocabulary is limited to "wanna trade". Plus they only include 4 pics, so you have to create 3 separate listings per each item to get 12 pics, again life is too short.
Go pro if you meet the numbers to enjoy the lower commission.  I once heard from Tradesy rep that their biz accounts numbered around 500 (at the time) but they capture 35% of overall sales volume.


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy responded about my listing that completely disappeared today after it was sold. their system flagged it and now they restored it upon my request, but they didn't restore the sale. lost sale. perfect listing, perfect bag, nothing to flag unless you are a competitor. I'm really not happy with Tradesy "system".


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> Sounds like they are trying to get rid of small sellers!


Disgusting but you're exactly right. Their WHOLE PREMISE is to sell what's in your closet - the owner did all the publicity based on giving the average woman an opportunity to recoup her closet and that's what built the website and what got the their investor money. Now they used the investor money to lure mass market retailers in and tossing us all aside - discriminating against the very people who helped them get started. I just can't stand these greedy corporate people who have not one loyal bone in their whole body. So anybody trying to sell low priced items will be pushed out by the big boys - by both saturation - their items virtually hidden in search and also now by an unfair price advantage. Sounds almost like a pending small seller lawsuit. And so much for Tradesy being a women's website like they advertised in the beginning - women only. Most of those big sellers are run by men.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i think Tradesy has every right to increase fees after their business model is well-established and has been around (and successful) for quite some time. at this point it's quite bizarre to see an increase given their infancy online and the bad website itself. you can hardly search the site. although they provided reasons for the increase its simply not warranted, given the glitches the site has. it's a slippery slope to raise commission so early on b/c the company has nowhere to go but up from 18%. it's too close to consignment - for me anyway- with zero consignment benefits. i just consigned a bag with FP last week and it sold in 3 minutes. no joke. 3 minutes. they took 30%, but with tradesy that item would have sat there for months....


----------



## EGBDF

Fullcloset said:


> Disgusting but you're exactly right. Their WHOLE PREMISE is to sell what's in your closet - the owner did all the publicity based on giving the average woman an opportunity to recoup her closet and that's what built the website and what got the their investor money. Now they used the investor money to lure mass market retailers in and tossing us all aside - discriminating against the very people who helped them get started. I just can't stand these greedy corporate people who have not one loyal bone in their whole body. So anybody trying to sell low priced items will be pushed out by the big boys - by both saturation - their items virtually hidden in search and also now by an unfair price advantage. Sounds almost like a pending small seller lawsuit. And so much for Tradesy being a women's website like they advertised in the beginning - women only. Most of those big sellers are run by men.



It makes me even more unhappy that the % increase is only for regular sellers and not the business sellers. (no offense to any business sellers here) So only the small time sellers will help fund their 'improvements' which all sellers should benefit from?


----------



## GemsBerry

I forgot to add *Yoogiscloset *to the list of cosigners (they give quote, you either sell to them or consign with them, great search and traffic, they take care of everything) .


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> BTW Tradesy comparison table is a total BS and someone may report them for false advertising. Cosigners do NOT always take 50% (it's 35-40% online, 50% locally), there's no withdrawal fees and charges for cleaning images, etc. I tried to consider all other selling options, correct me if I made any mistakes.
> _*Sell yourself*_
> *eBay *(fees 10+2.9%, huge traffic, excellent search, excellent google ads, virtually no scam protection, your own pics and description)
> *Poshmark *(fees 20%, moderate traffic, good search, no google ads, not much protection, your own pics and description), works only from app
> *Vestiaire Collective* (fees 30%+, there are promos for fees now and then, huge traffic, great search, bad google exposure, your own pics and description,  they clean main picture, moderate protection - you ship items to VC for inspection first).
> *Etsy *(fees $0.20 to list+3.5% for selling+3%+$0.25 for processing payment, great traffic, search, google ads, quite good protection, your own pics and description). Only for vintage items over 20 yrs, you are not allowed to sell current collections.
> *FB private groups* (PayPal fees 2.9%, traffic depends on a group, do not appear in Google search, your own pics and description,only PayPal protection)
> *Craiglist *(virtually free, traffic depends on your area, your own pics and description). mostly local delivery.
> _*Consign*_
> *RealReal *(fees 40%, great search and traffic, ok-ish google ads, they take care of everything after you ship it, biweekly payment)
> *Ann's Fabulous finds* (fees 10% for above $3000, 25% for $500-3000, 40% for up to $500, ok traffic, they take care of everything after you ship it).
> *Fashionphile *(fees depend, they give you a quote, great traffic, great Google ads, they take care of everything after you ship it)
> *Material World* (consign and trade in, fees depend, they give you a quote, great traffic for their eBay store, they take care of everything after you ship it).



This is a wonderful summary. Thank you for taking the time to post it.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> BTW Tradesy comparison table is a total BS and someone may report them for false advertising. Cosigners do NOT always take 50% (it's 35-40% online, 50% locally), there's no withdrawal fees and charges for cleaning images, etc. I tried to consider all other selling options, correct me if I made any mistakes.
> _*Sell yourself*_
> *eBay *(fees 10+2.9%, huge traffic, excellent search, excellent google ads, virtually no scam protection, your own pics and description)
> *Poshmark *(fees 20%, moderate traffic, good search, no google ads, not much protection, your own pics and description), works only from app
> *Vestiaire Collective* (fees 30%+, there are promos for fees now and then, huge traffic, great search, bad google exposure, your own pics and description,  they clean main picture, moderate protection - you ship items to VC for inspection first).
> *Etsy *(fees $0.20 to list+3.5% for selling+3%+$0.25 for processing payment, great traffic, search, google ads, quite good protection, your own pics and description). Only for vintage items over 20 yrs, you are not allowed to sell current collections.
> *FB private groups* (PayPal fees 2.9%, traffic depends on a group, do not appear in Google search, your own pics and description,only PayPal protection)
> *Craiglist *(virtually free, traffic depends on your area, your own pics and description). mostly local delivery.
> _*Consign*_
> *RealReal *(fees 40%, great search and traffic, ok-ish google ads, they take care of everything after you ship it, biweekly payment)
> *Ann's Fabulous finds* (fees 10% for above $3000, 25% for $500-3000, 40% for up to $500, ok traffic, they take care of everything after you ship it).
> *Fashionphile *(fees depend, they give you a quote, great traffic, great Google ads, they take care of everything after you ship it)
> *Material World* (consign and trade in, fees depend, they give you a quote, great traffic for their eBay store, they take care of everything after you ship it).



Have you sold on VC? When I was selling on there early this year traffic was VERY slow...


----------



## SweetDaisy05

EGBDF said:


> It makes me even more unhappy that the % increase is only for regular sellers and not the business sellers. (no offense to any business sellers here) So only the small time sellers will help fund their 'improvements' which all sellers should benefit from?


Yeah, I don't agree with just sticking it to the small sellers that are the everyday people selling from their closet like many of us on this thread.  I am done with selling but never say never. I agree that businesses do have the right to increase their prices.  I just don't buy into the increase fee either, and I am not interested in paying it unless the buyers will .  I don't think it should go higher than EBay or just slightly unless they want to be a consignment business.  Like you said, there comes a point when consignment looks good when one is already taking a huge loss. I'm not a consignment person.  When the loss breaks my threshold, I keep.  I would have never gave Tradesy a try with the new fees.  This new fee is probably paying for the returns.    I also don't buy into the increase fee to better my shopping and selling experiences.  Businesses raise fees to enhance their bottom line.  It is not about me.


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Have you sold on VC? When I was selling on there early this year traffic was VERY slow...


not now, a couple of years ago. when a new hot item like Chanel Boy was listed it got up to 50 likes and often it was sold on the same day.


----------



## ClaudiaK

Regarding the Tradesy commission increase, I sent them an email expressing my displeasure and also my intent to go back to selling on eBay. And to find out here on TPF that only small sellers, not large business sellers, will absorb this increase?? What an outrage. I encourage all small sellers to send Tradesy a note with your opinion of the commission increase.


----------



## beekmanhill

I received this email yesterday.  I sold only two or three things there a couple of years ago, but was just about to list a couple of pricey items.  I trust them more on an expensive items than I do eBay.  Now I'm unsure what to do.


----------



## ClaudiaK

Here is the reply I received to my email to Tradesy telling them no thanks to commission increase:

"Thank you for your feedback, we do appreciate you selling with Tradesy, and can of course understand why you’re unhappy with the commission change. We know it’s never fun to pay more, but we’re confident that this adjustment will best serve our sellers and our business in the long run. We’re committed to ensuring that this increase pays for itself with a better selling experience and more sales for you. Please let me know if you have any further feedback as we implement this change - the Tradesy team is listening and values your opinion!"


----------



## luv2run41

Has anyone had issues with the Tradesy labels lately?  I used a Tradesy label and my buyer (six days later) has not received the packaged.  The tracking twice has shown the package is delayed in transit.  Also, a few weeks ago, I sent a return to Tradesy (using the free return label) and it took 10 days for the package to arrive and be signed for at Tradesy?  I am not sure I will use them again as the delay in my buyer's package is very disappointing.  My buyer is being patient but if I had just used a usps label she would have had the package in 3 days.  I hope it makes it to her safe.


----------



## jmc3007

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had issues with the Tradesy labels lately?  I used a Tradesy label and my buyer (six days later) has not received the packaged.  The tracking twice has shown the package is delayed in transit.  Also, a few weeks ago, I sent a return to Tradesy (using the free return label) and it took 10 days for the package to arrive and be signed for at Tradesy?  I am not sure I will use them again as the delay in my buyer's package is very disappointing.  My buyer is being patient but if I had just used a usps label she would have had the package in 3 days.  I hope it makes it to her safe.


You sure it's not USPS issue? Tradesy label is just that, a piece of paper with tracking info it's not as if USPS puts them on a different truck or routing system.  Ppl have complained that sometimes Tradesy tracking doesn't come out clear or has to be scanned a couple times before it gets registered but once it's in the system the rest of its movement is up to USPS.


----------



## ClaudiaK

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yeah, I don't agree with just sticking it to the small sellers that are the everyday people selling from their closet like many of us on this thread.  I am done with selling but never say never. I agree that businesses do have the right to increase their prices.  I just don't buy into the increase fee either, and I am not interested in paying it unless the buyers will .  I don't think it should go higher than EBay or just slightly unless they want to be a consignment business.  Like you said, there comes a point when consignment looks good when one is already taking a huge loss. I'm not a consignment person.  When the loss breaks my threshold, I keep.  I would have never gave Tradesy a try with the new fees.  This new fee is probably paying for the returns.    I also don't buy into the increase fee to better my shopping and selling experiences.  Businesses raise fees to enhance their bottom line.  It is not about me.



I just sent Tradesy another email asking why they are raising commissions on small sellers and not large sellers... has anyone used the site Mercari to sell designer bags?


----------



## NANI1972

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had issues with the Tradesy labels lately?  I used a Tradesy label and my buyer (six days later) has not received the packaged.  The tracking twice has shown the package is delayed in transit.  Also, a few weeks ago, I sent a return to Tradesy (using the free return label) and it took 10 days for the package to arrive and be signed for at Tradesy?  I am not sure I will use them again as the delay in my buyer's package is very disappointing.  My buyer is being patient but if I had just used a usps label she would have had the package in 3 days.  I hope it makes it to her safe.



The Tradsey label is a usps label, same thing as if you had shipped it using your own label. The issue is usps itself, I've had packages taking several days longer than they should to be delivered .


----------



## whateve

I changed a bunch of my prices about a week ago. Today I noticed that on my main page, the prices are still the old ones. When you click on the listing, the correct price shows. That isn't going to help me make sales!!!


----------



## paula3boys

ClaudiaK said:


> Here is the reply I received to my email to Tradesy telling them no thanks to commission increase:
> "Thank you for your feedback, we do appreciate you selling with Tradesy, and can of course understand why you’re unhappy with the commission change. We know it’s never fun to pay more, but we’re confident that this adjustment will best serve our sellers and our business in the long run. We’re committed to ensuring that this increase pays for itself with a better selling experience and more sales for you. Please let me know if you have any further feedback as we implement this change - the Tradesy team is listening and values your opinion!"



LMAO, I was just coming to share the pre-scripted response I got to my feedback as well:
"Thank you for your feedback, we do appreciate you selling with Tradesy, and can of course understand why you’re unhappy with the commission change. We know it’s never fun to pay more, but we’re confident that this adjustment will best serve our sellers and our business in the long run. We’re committed to ensuring that this increase pays for itself with a better selling experience and more sales for you.Please let me know if you have any further feedback as we implement this change - the Tradesy team is listening and values your opinion!
Blair S."
What a JOKE- they aren't listening and don't value anyone's opinion!



ClaudiaK said:


> I just sent Tradesy another email asking why they are raising commissions on small sellers and not large sellers... has anyone used the site Mercari to sell designer bags?


I sent another email asking the same thing. I am sure we will get pre-scripted generic responses again. They don't care about the small sellers at all.


----------



## PikaboICU

I got the email this morning..

My reply to them:

Hello,

Well I'm truly sorry to read that.
As a seller that lists on numerous platforms I felt Tradesy's fees were already about as high as I was willing to pay.

I know the cost of consignment and other venues- I sell on several.
I clean my own main photo with editing software so that isn't a service you provide me.
I would NEVER list on a site that didn't allow me to set MY OWN prices so it's silly to list that as a benefit.

I will miss the return process- as that was a plus.
If you had increased by a percentage or two, I believe most people would've been fine with it but I belong to several forums & groups and MANY sellers will be pulling their listings Nov. 30th.

The increase as it stands, with the transfer fee, is climbing close to 20% and that's just too darn high! 
If I sell a $2000 item you keep nearly $360.00  !!!  That is just too much!

Sadly, as much as I love Tradesy, I will be pulling my listings and selling my high priced things on eBay, Bonanza & Mercari.
I used Tradesy alone for high dollar items but I would rather risk it on eBay and keep 5% more of MY money.
I believe you'll see MANY sellers pulling their items- so you will be a site for large, professional sellers, rather than the little people. 

I wish you Good luck...

Thank you,


----------



## GemsBerry

their responses a-la "we don't give a sh* " make me tired. yesterday my listing was sold, disappeared from sold, I emailed them, they restored listing saying it was flagged. I asked what about sale? response "your listing is available again". that was not my question!!
customer bought it, it was cancelled, it looks like customer bought the same bag from competitor/power seller at higher price (even with sale promo) and in worse condition. that competitor might have flagged my listing, it was removed, I lost sale, Tradesy's response "we don't give a damn".
I don't understand for what kind of services they are asking almost 18% fees? for this intimidation of small sellers? and they are asking me to pay for "improvements" that power sellers will benefit from without paying for it?


----------



## LL777

I have only 2 LV bags listed on tradesy as of right now. If they don't sell till nov 30, I'll remove them and list them somewhere else. I'm not paying additional $ for the improvements that the professionals sellers will benefit from. No, Not at my expense. Also, I'm not going to buy anything off this website as well. I would rather pay extra $200 for a bag at LV instead of giving my money to tradesy and its professional sellers. Good buy Tradesy, I'm sure you will miss me!!!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ClaudiaK:  Thanks for sharing your story.  Even though Tradesy gives canned responses, I think many responses towards the increase will be noticed.  I agree with you on them not caring. I guess all they want are big sellers. Tradesy has been tightening the screws to small sellers since they started wooing EBay's big sellers.  They flipped the whole concept of their community.

paula3boys:  That's crazy funny!  They were ready for the comments with their spin on the increase.

PikabolCU: I love your reply!



ClaudiaK said:


> Here is the reply I received to my email to Tradesy telling them no thanks to commission increase:
> "Thank you for your feedback, we do appreciate you selling with Tradesy, and can of course understand why you’re unhappy with the commission change. We know it’s never fun to pay more, but we’re confident that this adjustment will best serve our sellers and our business in the long run. We’re committed to ensuring that this increase pays for itself with a better selling experience and more sales for you. Please let me know if you have any further feedback as we implement this change - the Tradesy team is listening and values your opinion!"





paula3boys said:


> LMAO, I was just coming to share the pre-scripted response I got to my feedback as well:
> 
> 
> PikaboICU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the email this morning..
> 
> My reply to them:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Well I'm truly sorry to read that.
> As a seller that lists on numerous platforms I felt Tradesy's fees were already about as high as I was willing to pay.
> 
> I know the cost of consignment and other venues- I sell on several.
> I clean my own main photo with editing software so that isn't a service you provide me.
> I would NEVER list on a site that didn't allow me to set MY OWN prices so it's silly to list that as a benefit.
> 
> I will miss the return process- as that was a plus.
> If you had increased by a percentage or two, I believe most people would've been fine with it but I belong to several forums & groups and MANY sellers will be pulling their listings Nov. 30th.
> 
> The increase as it stands, with the transfer fee, is climbing close to 20% and that's just too darn high!
> If I sell a $2000 item you keep nearly $360.00  !!!  That is just too much!
> 
> Sadly, as much as I love Tradesy, I will be pulling my listings and selling my high priced things on eBay, Bonanza & Mercari.
> I used Tradesy alone for high dollar items but I would rather risk it on eBay and keep 5% more of MY money.
> I believe you'll see MANY sellers pulling their items- so you will be a site for large, professional sellers, rather than the little people.
> 
> I wish you Good luck...
> 
> Thank you,
Click to expand...


----------



## SweetDaisy05

GemsBerry said:


> their responses a-la "we don't give a sh* " make me tired. yesterday my listing was sold, disappeared from sold, I emailed them, they restored listing saying it was flagged. I asked what about sale? response "your listing is available again". that was not my question!!
> customer bought it, it was cancelled, it looks like customer bought the same bag from competitor/power seller at higher price (even with sale promo) and in worse condition. that competitor might have flagged my listing, it was removed, I lost sale, Tradesy's response "we don't give a damn".
> I don't understand for what kind of services they are asking almost 18% fees? for this intimidation of small sellers? and they are asking me to pay for "improvements" that power sellers will benefit from without paying for it?


I hope you get another buyer quickly.  Talking to CS through email takes patience.  It is like circling a cul-de-sac, especially with new agents.


LL777 said:


> I have only 2 LV bags listed on tradesy as of right now. If they don't sell till nov 30, I'll remove them and list them somewhere else. I'm not paying additional $ for the improvements that the professionals sellers will benefit from. No, Not at my expense. Also, I'm not going to buy anything off this website as well. I would rather pay extra $200 for a bag at LV instead of giving my money to tradesy and its professional sellers. Good buy Tradesy, I'm sure you will miss me!!!


I feel the same way.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I sold an expensive handbag today. I was wondering why I never got a confirmation email. Tradesy trust sent an email asking to see photos of the handbag with "Tradesy" written on the paper. They want to see serial numbers and a receipt. I don't have a problem with it I'm actually glad in case someone try's to make a switch. I just wonder if they are now trying to authenticate items in advance to stop so many returns. I had 3 photos on the listing that were my own.


----------



## PikaboICU

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold an expensive handbag today. I was wondering why I never got a confirmation email. Tradesy trust sent an email asking to see photos of the handbag with "Tradesy" written on the paper. They want to see serial numbers and a receipt. I don't have a problem with it I'm actually glad in case someone try's to make a switch. I just wonder if they are now trying to authenticate items in advance to stop so many returns. I had 3 photos on the listing that were my own.




Wow that's new...

Maybe they've had a run of SNAD claims, counterfeits OR scammers not having the item? Sending empty box etc...
Something happened to bring this on..

At least they're being proactive- eBay hasn't even done that much..
I have no problem with them asking for this as a seller & as a buyer it also comforts me a little.

I'm still pulling my listings Nov. 30th-


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold an expensive handbag today. I was wondering why I never got a confirmation email. Tradesy trust sent an email asking to see photos of the handbag with "Tradesy" written on the paper. They want to see serial numbers and a receipt. I don't have a problem with it I'm actually glad in case someone try's to make a switch. I just wonder if they are now trying to authenticate items in advance to stop so many returns. I had 3 photos on the listing that were my own.


How expensive? You only had 3 photos that were your own? What did you use for the others? This is probably good for you; as you said it would be difficult for a buyer to do a switch. I'd have a problem with providing a receipt for most of my items.


----------



## nicole0612

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold an expensive handbag today. I was wondering why I never got a confirmation email. Tradesy trust sent an email asking to see photos of the handbag with "Tradesy" written on the paper. They want to see serial numbers and a receipt. I don't have a problem with it I'm actually glad in case someone try's to make a switch. I just wonder if they are now trying to authenticate items in advance to stop so many returns. I had 3 photos on the listing that were my own.



This is an interesting development. I agree that it is an added security for you in this case. I am surprised that they are requiring a photo of the receipt since that is not required for authentication.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> How expensive? You only had 3 photos that were your own? What did you use for the others? This is probably good for you; as you said it would be difficult for a buyer to do a switch. I'd have a problem with providing a receipt for most of my items.



I only had 3. Maybe it wasn't enough to authenticate.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Here's a screenshot. The first paragraph is missing because it has personal info.


----------



## PikaboICU

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Here's a screenshot. The first paragraph is missing because it has personal info.



Ahh Ok..
At least they're not _requiring_ a receipt because like @whateve I don't believe I could come up with many for my items..

No offense but you might want to include more photos- if it's a lux item, all the pics they listed are best. There's at least 6 points I reference for doing Bal-
I doubt 3 photos would be enough to authenticate any designer bag. Just MHO though.
*The more photos you provide the better you protect yourself. *


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PikaboICU said:


> Ahh Ok..
> At least they're not _requiring_ a receipt because like @whateve I don't believe I could come up with many for my items..
> 
> No offense but you might want to include more photos- if it's a lux item, all the pics they listed are best. There's at least 6 points I reference for doing Bal-
> I doubt 3 photos would be enough to authenticate any designer bag. Just MHO though.
> *The more photos you provide the better you protect yourself. *



I agree. The handbag I listed only this week. I was uncertain if I wanted to sell it and I priced it accordingly when I saw it was the one that sold my heart fell.
I had photographed about 18 others items that day and the lighting was getting poor because it was late evening.
I'm glad they want more photos.It's no problem.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I sold 2 more items since I started chatting with you guys!

Things are picking up!


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold 2 more items since I started chatting with you guys!
> 
> Things are picking up!


Wow, that's great! I wish some of your luck would rub off on me.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Maybe it was because I didn't have many photos because these items are ready to be confirmed already.


----------



## PikaboICU

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold 2 more items since I started chatting with you guys!
> 
> Things are picking up!



Congrats! 
Dinner's on you right?


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Here's a screenshot. The first paragraph is missing because it has personal info.
> 
> View attachment 3525077


Oh, that's the same Brittany S who said your listing flagged, and never explained why they removed it from sold. my listing had all 12 pics with details for authentication. I think they didn't want to bother for $850.


----------



## paula3boys

SweetDaisy05 said:


> ......Even though Tradesy gives canned responses, I think many responses towards the increase will be noticed.


I think EVERY SELLER ON THIS FORUM should contact them with their views of the increase. Even if they send us canned responses, at least they will get bombarded with complaints. Sure, they may not do anything, but push them to see what the heck they are doing is bs to many, not just a few.



HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold an expensive handbag today. I was wondering why I never got a confirmation email. Tradesy trust sent an email asking to see photos of the handbag with "Tradesy" written on the paper. They want to see serial numbers and a receipt. I don't have a problem with it I'm actually glad in case someone try's to make a switch. I just wonder if they are now trying to authenticate items in advance to stop so many returns. I had 3 photos on the listing that were my own.


That is very interesting. I have never seen this happen. I have sent them a video when they tried to give me a lie about condition of a brand new Louis Vuitton pouch from a Neverfull, but had to send it like 5 times (not kidding) and sent pictures of my receipt and tags to prove it was authentic and brand new (sold a day after buying it). They didn't want to believe me till I contacted the Better Business Bureau though. 

They really just don't want to deal with small sellers and I think it is hilarious TBH because they started their site trying to lure anyone with stuff in their closet that they want to sell for money/credit to buy something else. Now they have become WORSE than eBay IMO.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GemsBerry said:


> Oh, that's the same Brittany S who said your listing flagged, and never explained why they removed it from sold. my listing had all 12 pics with details for authentication. I think they didn't want to bother for $850.



I think Brittany S has to be a generic name for anyone in Customer Service because that is usually who responds. If not Brittany S puts in some very long hours.

Why was your listing flagged. Did they give you a reason.  If they flagged why did they wait to tell you AFTER it sold?


----------



## katlun

I changed by city to closing on 11/30 - so people can see on my listings that I am done with tradesy - now I just have to remember to actually remove my listings on 12/1


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think Brittany S has to be a generic name for anyone in Customer Service because that is usually who responds. If not Brittany S puts in some very long hours.
> 
> Why was your listing flagged. Did they give you a reason.  If they flagged why did they wait to tell you AFTER it sold?


Haha, that's the problem with generic Brittany who responded me yesterday at about 8pm PT when their office is closed. she didn't give any reason, just said now it's restored and when I asked her why and what happened with the sale, the response was "now it's available again".


----------



## HandbagDiva354

katlun said:


> I changed by city to closing on 11/30 - so people can see on my listings that I am done with tradesy - now I just have to remember to actually remove my listings on 12/1



I am too. I'm bummed that a few days ago I just listed 18 more items. Hopefully I'll sell a few more. I guess on Dec 1 I'll have to transfer what's left to EBay.
I just can't deal with those broke azz low ballers on Poshmark. If I have sell there I'd rather donate it to a charity.


----------



## anthrosphere

I have a few Tradesy stuff on sale on eBay but none of them are budging. No watchers, just a lot of views. I'm going to move some of these to Lollipuff and see what happens. If not there then......... guess it's local consignment for me. -_-


----------



## Prettyn

I sold a designer bag recently and got a very nice message from the buyer saying how much she loved the bag!! That made  my day!! Tradesy released my funds four days after she received the bag.
The buyer added that I took great pictures and described every flaw , so no surprises to the buyer. I will have to remove all my stuff before December 1.


----------



## ClaudiaK

LL777 said:


> I have only 2 LV bags listed on tradesy as of right now. If they don't sell till nov 30, I'll remove them and list them somewhere else. I'm not paying additional $ for the improvements that the professionals sellers will benefit from. No, Not at my expense. Also, I'm not going to buy anything off this website as well. I would rather pay extra $200 for a bag at LV instead of giving my money to tradesy and its professional sellers. Good buy Tradesy, I'm sure you will miss me!!!




Good point, LL777... hadn't even thought of the purchase power of the little guys like us. We sell so we can buy, right? The power sellers on Tradesy are NOT there to buy. So there goes a big chunk of buyers Tradesy has alienated...... I'm gonna cash out my credit there before Nov. 30th and prices go up to make up for their greedy commission hike!


----------



## lallybelle

DAMN IT! I freaking hit cancel instead of confirm on my phone for a sale.  I contacted my buyer to apologize, but they probably won't want to check out again until they can check their credit card for the refund (Tradesy says canceled sales refund to original payment automatically) Does anyone know if there is anything I can do or do I just need to wait out her credit card processing and hope she's still interested? I e-mailed Tradsey as well, waiting on response.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PikaboICU said:


> Ahh Ok..
> At least they're not _requiring_ a receipt because like @whateve I don't believe I could come up with many for my items..
> 
> No offense but you might want to include more photos- if it's a lux item, all the pics they listed are best. There's at least 6 points I reference for doing Bal-
> I doubt 3 photos would be enough to authenticate any designer bag. Just MHO though.
> *The more photos you provide the better you protect yourself. *



I'm glad I didn't sift through 100's of receipts. I sent her the email confirmation of payment from the store as "proof of purchase" and I sent lots of photos.
4 hours later Brittany S from Tradesy trust sent an email that said my handbag has been authenticated and I should receive a confirmation email soon so I can ship it.


I'll be sure to post lots of detailed photos from now on 

Thanks everyone for your help! You guys are Awesome!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lallybelle said:


> DAMN IT! I freaking hit cancel instead of confirm on my phone for a sale.  I contacted my buyer to apologize, but they probably won't want to check out again until they can check their credit card for the refund (Tradesy says canceled sales refund to original payment automatically) Does anyone know if there is anything I can do or do I just need to wait out her credit card processing and hope she's still interested? I e-mailed Tradsey as well, waiting on response.



I hope everything works out!


----------



## GemsBerry

when great discounts are rolling over for pre-sales and early black friday, and I get all these pre-views and vip offers, I have to reconsider my buying behavior. it used to be like oh I'll get it and if it doesn't really work for me in terms of style or color I'll put it on sale right away as NWT so I don't need to deal with returns and lose money on custom fees. it was not easy to sell on Tradesy but it was working for me given that  I put lots of efforts in photography, descriptions and promotion of my listings in social media (I'm not sure if I got much traffic from horrible Tradesy search). now I just get into conservative buying mode, because with high fees on Tradesy I can't offer competitive prices any more. I'll either keep it or return to retailers.
as for current stock I'll split it. NWT I can wear myself and then send to consignees. Old stuff that takes place in my closet will go to cosigners right away. Any collectible pieces like limited editions and rare colors will go to eBay.
I remember that was original Tradesy idea to buy, to sell, to get something new. Now this concept is gone. they became eBay with almost double fees and inferior platform.


----------



## PikaboICU

GemsBerry said:


> when great discounts are rolling over for pre-sales and early black friday, and I get all these pre-views and vip offers, I have to reconsider my buying behavior. it used to be like oh I'll get it and if it doesn't really work for me in terms of style or color I'll put it on sale right away as NWT so I don't need to deal with returns and lose money on custom fees. it was not easy to sell on Tradesy but it was working for me given that  I put lots of efforts in photography, descriptions and promotion of my listings in social media (I'm not sure if I got much traffic from horrible Tradesy search). now I just get into conservative buying mode, because with high fees on Tradesy I can't offer competitive prices any more. I'll either keep it or return to retailers.
> as for current stock I'll split it. NWT I can wear myself and then send to consignees. Old stuff that takes place in my closet will go to cosigners right away. Any collectible pieces like limited editions and rare colors will go to eBay.
> I remember that was original Tradesy idea to buy, to sell, to get something new. Now this concept is gone. they became eBay with almost double fees and inferior platform.




That pretty much sums it up for me as well.

I'm going to have to modify my buying habits in a HUGE way.
I often bought 2 of certain things- if I was unsure of sizing & would sell the one that didn't fit.. I'm very picky about 
my shade of purple (I buy almost everything in purple, it's my "black") anyway, I always sold those that weren't the color I wanted.
I'll have to return items now- something I VERY rarely ever did and probably cut my buying by at least 50%.
I suppose it's a good thing in some ways but it's also going to mean less sales for sellers on Tradesy and eBay. 

I'm really disappointed about this increase for Tradesy. A percent or two would've been fine but I can't raise my prices enough to cover them taking 18%. 
I'm dreading moving the higher vaiue things to eBay but that's what I'm doing too.


----------



## Arlene619

Hi everyone I have a quick question, I just sold my pochette metis on ebay, and the buyer sent the payment through paypal. I went to look into my PayPal and the money is there but it says pending. Should I wait until the money clears in my bank accnt to ship the bag out? Tia.


----------



## PikaboICU

Arlene619 said:


> Hi everyone I have a quick question, I just sold my pochette metis on ebay, and the buyer sent the payment through paypal. I went to look into my PayPal and the money is there but it says pending. Should I wait until the money clears in my bank accnt to ship the bag out? Tia.




It depends..
Do you know why it's pending?
If it's an Echeck then YES wait...

Does PP say you have seller protection? Are you a regular seller on eBay? As newer sellers or those that haven't listed in a long time have a hold on their pmt.
Once tracking shows delivered, the funds will release 3-4 days later..

So shipping or not depends on why the funds are pending..


----------



## Arlene619

PikaboICU said:


> It depends..
> Do you know why it's pending?
> If it's an Echeck then YES wait...
> 
> Does PP say you have seller protection? Are you a regular seller on eBay? As newer sellers or those that haven't listed in a long time have a hold on their pmt.
> Once tracking shows delivered, the funds will release 3-4 days later..
> 
> So shipping or not depends on why the funds are pending..


Hi, thanks so much for the info. You're right, I just opened an eBay accnt and it's because I have no seller history, so I guess the funds will be held until the bag arrives to the buyer.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Arlene619 said:


> Hi, thanks for your response. I just opened an eBay accnt and it's because I have no seller history, so I guess the funds will be held until the bag arrives to the buyer.



better ask PayPal first before sending the package, you can call them or check what's written in this transaction at PP. Cause buyer could pay by e-check and payment needs to be cleared, and it can be rejected by some reasons. I don't know how it all works now, but when I started several years ago, new sellers' funds were on hold for 21 days after the payment is made, not just till the item is delivered.


----------



## PikaboICU

Arlene619 said:


> Hi, thanks so much for the info. You're right, I just opened an eBay accnt and it's because I have no seller history, so I guess the funds will be held until the bag arrives to the buyer.




Yep, that's what it is then..
As long as PP shows you have seller protection, you're good to ship.
If it's over $750. use signature confirmation, if it's under just regular tracking is fine. 
3 days after tracking confirms delivery, PP will release your funds..

Congrats on your sale.


----------



## fashion_victim9

PikaboICU said:


> Yep, that's what it is then..
> As long as PP shows you have seller protection, you're good to ship.
> If it's over $750. use signature confirmation, if it's under just regular tracking is fine.
> 3 days after tracking confirms delivery, PP will release your funds..
> 
> Congrats on your sale.



I always use signature confirmation when sale is on eBay, even if it's much less then $750. feeling more safe with it


----------



## whateve

Arlene619 said:


> Hi, thanks so much for the info. You're right, I just opened an eBay accnt and it's because I have no seller history, so I guess the funds will be held until the bag arrives to the buyer.


When this happened me, it said the funds were being held for this reason on my ebay sales page.


----------



## lallybelle

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hope everything works out!



Thank you. It worked out fine. Tradesy sent her an email about her refund so she felt comfortable enough to check out again. Alls well that ends well. [emoji3]


----------



## paula3boys

GemsBerry said:


> when great discounts are rolling over for pre-sales and early black friday, and I get all these pre-views and vip offers, I have to reconsider my buying behavior. it used to be like oh I'll get it and if it doesn't really work for me in terms of style or color I'll put it on sale right away as NWT so I don't need to deal with returns and lose money on custom fees. it was not easy to sell on Tradesy but it was working for me given that  I put lots of efforts in photography, descriptions and promotion of my listings in social media (I'm not sure if I got much traffic from horrible Tradesy search). now I just get into conservative buying mode, because with high fees on Tradesy I can't offer competitive prices any more. I'll either keep it or return to retailers.
> as for current stock I'll split it. NWT I can wear myself and then send to consignees. Old stuff that takes place in my closet will go to cosigners right away. Any collectible pieces like limited editions and rare colors will go to eBay.
> I remember that was original Tradesy idea to buy, to sell, to get something new. Now this concept is gone. they became eBay with almost double fees and inferior platform.



Ditto. This is the first thing I thought when the email came to tell me of the raise


----------



## ccbaggirl89

re: offers..... this would be helpful for my last days on tradesy and then when i go back to ebay...
we all get the lowballs and handle them as we want, but what about the one like i got today that says "what is your best price?", or variations on that question. do you answer those?? i actually prefer the lowballs b/c i can see their ridiculous thoughts and starting point, whereas with the 'give me your best price' - i feel like my best price is the one listed?! and i don't usually respond at all. how do you guys handle these??


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> re: offers..... this would be helpful for my last days on tradesy and then when i go back to ebay...
> we all get the lowballs and handle them as we want, but what about the one like i got today that says "what is your best price?", or variations on that question. do you answer those?? i actually prefer the lowballs b/c i can see their ridiculous thoughts and starting point, whereas with the 'give me your best price' - i feel like my best price is the one listed?! and i don't usually respond at all. how do you guys handle these??


I hate these. Usually I answer with "What did you have in mind?" or "Make me an offer." Put it back in their court. Or if my price is firm I'll say that I've already priced my item at my lowest price. Or I might say, the best I can do is $, which answers their question. The other day I offered a buyer a discount of $4 and she accepted it. Sometimes buyers just want to feel they got a deal.


----------



## GemsBerry

paula3boys said:


> Ditto. This is the first thing I thought when the email came to tell me of the raise


another thing I don't get, why Tradesy tried to push away small sellers. why it's better for Tradesy to get fees from a power seller who sells say 5 canvas bags for $500 than from a small seller who sells 2-3 bags at $1.5-2.5K each? # of sales looks good on paper but it doesn't add more to the bottom line. operational costs are smaller for higher-end items (less listings, less returns, less customer support, less shipping).  so why is the fee increase for individual sellers only?


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> another thing I don't get, why Tradesy tried to push away small sellers. why it's better for Tradesy to get fees from a power seller who sells say 5 canvas bags for $500 than from a small seller who sells 2-3 bags at $1.5-2.5K each? # of sales looks good on paper but it doesn't add more to the bottom line. operational costs are smaller for higher-end items (less listings, less returns, less customer support, less shipping).  so why is the fee increase for individual sellers only?



That is so true. I just checked and Tradesy has earned $3,300 commission from me.  I've only sold a handful of items, but they are mostly over $2,000. I am guessing a lot of TPF members are similar, especially those of us who mostly sell our from own real closets.


----------



## nicole0612

I sold a bag this morning.
To an a-hole apparently.

I confirmed the sale this morning and send a note to the buyer saying thanks and that I would pack it up tonight.
I just got a message from them wanting to confirm that it was in good condition and I responded back "yes, it is exactly like in the photos/description, you will love it."
Reasonable so far, until I got this mildly threatening response! 


They just got a great condition new medium boy for $3100 after I just slashed my prices before Dec 1. I had 8-9 clear photos and my "sold listings" speak for themselves. Hopefully they just think it is too good to be true, instead of the type of person who is aggressively displeased with everything.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I sold a bag this morning.
> To an a-hole apparently.
> 
> I confirmed the sale this morning and send a note to the buyer saying thanks and that I would pack it up tonight.
> I just got a message from them wanting to confirm that it was in good condition and I responded back "yes, it is exactly like in the photos/description, you will love it."
> Reasonable so far, until I got this mildly threatening response!
> View attachment 3527148
> 
> They just got a great condition new medium boy for $3100 after I just slashed my prices before Dec 1. I had 8-9 clear photos and my "sold listings" speak for themselves. Hopefully they just think it is too good to be true, instead of the type of person who is aggressively displeased with everything.



I should also add that they bought the bag without asking any questions first!


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I sold a bag this morning.
> To an a-hole apparently.
> 
> I confirmed the sale this morning and send a note to the buyer saying thanks and that I would pack it up tonight.
> I just got a message from them wanting to confirm that it was in good condition and I responded back "yes, it is exactly like in the photos/description, you will love it."
> Reasonable so far, until I got this mildly threatening response!
> View attachment 3527148
> 
> They just got a great condition new medium boy for $3100 after I just slashed my prices before Dec 1. I had 8-9 clear photos and my "sold listings" speak for themselves. Hopefully they just think it is too good to be true, instead of the type of person who is aggressively displeased with everything.



Ugh, that was definitely sort of threatening and would make me nervous and go  , too. Not because something is wrong with my bag, but more because of the kind of buyer I might be dealing with. Tell them to go buy a new one from the boutique for $5200 + tax., but even then please not to expect perfection. If you look hard enough you will always find some fault with a bag.  Ugh, nitpickers who go the pre-owned route!
But as long as you had many clear pictures and a good description, you should be fine. And remind them what a great deal they got.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I spoke to a rep yesterday, expressing my concerns and asking for more details what exactly the additional commission is going towards  -she said they are planning to have tradesy sponsored coupon codes with bigger discounts which would make up for any lost sales due to my higher prices. Also, apparently 24 hour chat support will come soon. I've only got about 16 items in my closet at the moment. Two of which are Chanel bags. The only reason why I will stick to Tradesy despite the increase is because of the label, even with their % increase the label for my 3.5k bags are still $8.50 -- which is far less then getting packages totally insured and tracked on Ebay... I plan on moving my lower priced items ($500 or less) back to eBay... Even though the reason I left eBay for Tradesy in the first place was because a TERRIBLE experience


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I sold a bag this morning.
> To an a-hole apparently.
> 
> I confirmed the sale this morning and send a note to the buyer saying thanks and that I would pack it up tonight.
> I just got a message from them wanting to confirm that it was in good condition and I responded back "yes, it is exactly like in the photos/description, you will love it."
> Reasonable so far, until I got this mildly threatening response!
> View attachment 3527148
> 
> They just got a great condition new medium boy for $3100 after I just slashed my prices before Dec 1. I had 8-9 clear photos and my "sold listings" speak for themselves. Hopefully they just think it is too good to be true, instead of the type of person who is aggressively displeased with everything.





nicole0612 said:


> I should also add that they bought the bag without asking any questions first!


congrats on a sale! it would make me uncomfortable. I understand if customer just makes sure that it's not too good to be true. but I had similar situation with Qs about odor after the sale, she was very persistent and the bag was returned. luckily back then Tradesy took it and I got paid, I'm not sure about now when they probably completely ran out of space for returns.
anyway I'd reply politely that the bag is in the same immaculate condition as pictured AND that you took video with the date/order # as a standard measure just in case anything happens during shipping (meaning if she's gonna do something with the bag and pull SNAD).


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Ugh, that was definitely sort of threatening and would make me nervous and go  , too. Not because something is wrong with my bag, but more because of the kind of buyer I might be dealing with. Tell them to go buy a new one from the boutique for $5200 + tax., but even then please not to expect perfection. If you look hard enough you will always find some fault with a bag.  Ugh, nitpickers who go the pre-owned route!
> But as long as you had many clear pictures and a good description, you should be fine. And remind them what a great deal they got.



You are so right! This is the type of buyer where I wish we could see their feedback before confirming a sale. 
Luckily I have nothing to worry about with the great condition of this bag, but when I got the message I stopped packing it up to film it first before sending. With this type of buyer they sometimes think if it is above a certain price then it should be 100% flawless, when we know that some of the time it doesn't even come from the boutique totally perfect!


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I spoke to a rep yesterday, expressing my concerns and asking for more details what exactly the additional commission is going towards  -she said they are planning to have tradesy sponsored coupon codes with bigger discounts which would make up for any lost sales due to my higher prices. Also, apparently 24 hour chat support will come soon. I've only got about 16 items in my closet at the moment. Two of which are Chanel bags. The only reason why I will stick to Tradesy despite the increase is because of the label, even with their % increase the label for my 3.5k bags are still $8.50 -- which is far less then getting packages totally insured and tracked on Ebay... I plan on moving my lower priced items ($500 or less) back to eBay... Even though the reason I left eBay for Tradesy in the first place was because a TERRIBLE experience



This is interesting. We will see about the Tradesy sponsored coupon codes. If that is true, and they resume their previous large Tradesy-paid coupons and discounts then it might be OK.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> congrats on a sale! it would make me uncomfortable. I understand if customer just makes sure that it's not too good to be true. but I had similar situation with Qs about odor after the sale, she was very persistent and the bag was returned. luckily back then Tradesy took it and I got paid, I'm not sure about now when they probably completely ran out of space for returns.
> anyway I'd reply politely that the bag is in the same immaculate condition as pictured AND that you took video with the date/order # as a standard measure just in case anything can happen during shipping (meaning if she's gonna do something with the bag and pull SNAD).



I remember when that happened to you. An overly nervous and/or scheming buyer is just what I'm always afraid of.
I completely agree about making the video. In fact when I got the last message I stopped packing up the bag in order to make a video. That is a great idea to re-make the video with the date and order number in it (and I always include a shot of the date and time), and an even better idea to send a message to the buyer so they know this as well. I will let them know it is for "your own protection" of course.


----------



## poopsie

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I spoke to a rep yesterday, expressing my concerns and asking for more details what exactly the additional commission is going towards  -she said they are planning to have tradesy sponsored coupon codes with bigger discounts which would make up for any lost sales due to my higher prices. Also, apparently 24 hour chat support will come soon. I've only got about 16 items in my closet at the moment. Two of which are Chanel bags. *The only reason why I will stick to Tradesy despite the increase is because of the label, even with their % increase the label for my 3.5k bags are still $8.50 -- which is far less then getting packages totally insured and tracked on Ebay.*.. I plan on moving my lower priced items ($500 or less) back to eBay... Even though the reason I left eBay for Tradesy in the first place was because a TERRIBLE experience



I have many large heavy items that I will leave on Tradesy for just this reason. In the past it has cost me upwards of $30 to ship a Rocco. I will move my less bulky items back to Ebay


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> This is interesting. We will see about the Tradesy sponsored coupon codes. If that is true, and they resume their previous large Tradesy-paid coupons and discounts then it might be OK.


I've never once sold an item during one of their coupons or sales.


poopsie said:


> I have many large heavy items that I will leave on Tradesy for just this reason. In the past it has cost me upwards of $30 to ship a Rocco. I will move my less bulky items back to Ebay


For a lot of items the total price the buyer will pay will be the same because of the high shipping I have to charge on ebay. I'm going to leave all my shoes on Tradesy, I think, because I don't want to have to deal with returns.

I sold two items on ebay today so that is two less I have on Tradesy.


----------



## lallybelle

I'm happy for now. I put 4 items up on Thursday or Friday after I heard about the increase and the last piece sold late last night. Going forward I'll make my decision where to list if/when I have anything else I want to part with. It will be interesting reading the feedback here once increase/supposed "improvements" take place. It's a shame because I've had a lot of luck using Tradesy so far.


----------



## luv2run41

I have had that happen to me and what I did was take many more photos of each area (went overboard taking 20 extra photos) and then email to team tradesy to forward to the buyer; for their review. Then you have a record that you sent additional photos and the buyer accepted condition, before mailing it out.  I would be nervous receiving that message and definitely photograph everything and send the extra photos.  Tradesy will send the buyer the additional photos and if the buyer has an issue with condition upon receiving you will have much less worries.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

nicole0612 said:


> I sold a bag this morning.
> To an a-hole apparently.
> 
> I confirmed the sale this morning and send a note to the buyer saying thanks and that I would pack it up tonight.
> I just got a message from them wanting to confirm that it was in good condition and I responded back "yes, it is exactly like in the photos/description, you will love it."
> Reasonable so far, until I got this mildly threatening response!
> View attachment 3527148
> 
> They just got a great condition new medium boy for $3100 after I just slashed my prices before Dec 1. I had 8-9 clear photos and my "sold listings" speak for themselves. Hopefully they just think it is too good to be true, instead of the type of person who is aggressively displeased with everything.



Ugh I had the same thing happen in a recent sale! I had an LV listed for sale, like new, 12 pictures and detailed description. Asked the same questions your idiot asked and I said exactly the same thing you said. She responds, "well it looks in decent shape". Decent? It's like new and in the best shape on Tradesy. This is after she asked me to lower my already lowered price. I didn't sell to her. No thank you! She just seemed to needy. I'd rather keep the purse!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

poopsie said:


> I have many large heavy items that I will leave on Tradesy for just this reason. In the past it has cost me upwards of $30 to ship a Rocco. I will move my less bulky items back to Ebay


this is a good point, the flat $8.50 for large items. i only have a few larger items, but without the $8.50 label they'd be upwards of $24. i still don't think that would make me stay on Tradesy, though. i charge exact shipping on ebay and regardless of the $30-$35 i need to charge for lux bags, people have never once complained. they seem to focus on price much more than shipping cost.


----------



## nicole0612

luv2run41 said:


> I have had that happen to me and what I did was take many more photos of each area (went overboard taking 20 extra photos) and then email to team tradesy to forward to the buyer; for their review. Then you have a record that you sent additional photos and the buyer accepted condition, before mailing it out.  I would be nervous receiving that message and definitely photograph everything and send the extra photos.  Tradesy will send the buyer the additional photos and if the buyer has an issue with condition upon receiving you will have much less worries.



This is a very smart idea to protect myself. Thanks, I will do this.


----------



## uadjit

nicole0612 said:


> I sold a bag this morning.
> To an a-hole apparently.
> 
> I confirmed the sale this morning and send a note to the buyer saying thanks and that I would pack it up tonight.
> I just got a message from them wanting to confirm that it was in good condition and I responded back "yes, it is exactly like in the photos/description, you will love it."
> Reasonable so far, until I got this mildly threatening response!
> View attachment 3527148
> 
> They just got a great condition new medium boy for $3100 after I just slashed my prices before Dec 1. I had 8-9 clear photos and my "sold listings" speak for themselves. Hopefully they just think it is too good to be true, instead of the type of person who is aggressively displeased with everything.


This happened to me once on Tradesy. A buyer sent me a bunch of questions after purchase and said "I hope this bag looks ABSOLUTELY BRAND NEW WITH NO FLAWS" insinuating that it probably wasn't. I cancelled the sale immediately and told her it was because all of her questions post-sale made me uncomfortable with her as a buyer. She was shocked and said she did this all the time and no seller had ever cancelled on her like that. That just made me extra glad I made the decision not to trade with her! And I sold the bag to Yoogi's for $100 more just a week later, anyway. I've learned from many years on eBay to bail at the slightest sign of a trouble buyer.


----------



## fashion_victim9

talking about dangerous buyers, one of them bought shoes on eBay, but hasn't paid yet. I never cancelled orders (only when buyer asked and then confirmed cancelation) and I know it will cause me troubles (defect rate, buyer can leave neg, and will eBay return my fee?). But I'm looking at this and I'm terrified.


----------



## ironic568

Having my eye on a bag and still waiting for discount codes that don't seem to come.......


----------



## PikaboICU

fashion_victim9 said:


> talking about dangerous buyers, one of them bought shoes on eBay, but hasn't paid yet. I never cancelled orders (only when buyer asked and then confirmed cancelation) and I know it will cause me troubles (defect rate, buyer can leave neg, and will eBay return my fee?). But I'm looking at this and I'm terrified.
> .




YIKES!  

Honestly, it looks like they order a lot from over seas and that takes 3-4 weeks to arrive..They get impatient or don't understand the added wait time, panic & NEG-
I think you'll be fine.. **Fingers Crossed**
If you could cancel without a defect, I would say do it- but those defects are harsh


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> talking about dangerous buyers, one of them bought shoes on eBay, but hasn't paid yet. I never cancelled orders (only when buyer asked and then confirmed cancelation) and I know it will cause me troubles (defect rate, buyer can leave neg, and will eBay return my fee?). But I'm looking at this and I'm terrified.



I would be terrified too! If you don't want to cancel the deal, send the shoes insured and with signature confirmation.


----------



## fashion_victim9

PikaboICU said:


> YIKES!
> 
> Honestly, it looks like they order a lot from over seas and that takes 3-4 weeks to arrive..They get impatient or don't understand the added wait time, panic & NEG-
> I think you'll be fine.. **Fingers Crossed**
> If you could cancel without a defect, I would say do it- but those defects are harsh




thank you for your support I checked those sellers, most of them were from China, but she also left negs to the ones who in US like me, for other reasons then waiting. these are not all negs she left, only the last ones. but there are good ones too, a lot. so fingers crossed, but I still hope she will not pay lol


----------



## ironic568

Or, here's to hoping that buyer won't pay.....


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> I would be terrified too! If you don't want to cancel the deal, send the shoes insured and with signature confirmation.



thanks really hope she will not pay


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I spoke to a rep yesterday, expressing my concerns and asking for more details what exactly the additional commission is going towards  -she said they are planning to have tradesy sponsored coupon codes with bigger discounts which would make up for any lost sales due to my higher prices. Also, apparently 24 hour chat support will come soon. I've only got about 16 items in my closet at the moment. Two of which are Chanel bags. The only reason why I will stick to Tradesy despite the increase is because of the label, even with their % increase the label for my 3.5k bags are still $8.50 -- which is far less then getting packages totally insured and tracked on Ebay... I plan on moving my lower priced items ($500 or less) back to eBay... Even though the reason I left eBay for Tradesy in the first place was because a TERRIBLE experience


this makes a lot of sense since Tradesy was getting only 9% but the coupons could be worth 10-15% depending on the price point.  they could only buy customers for so long before survival becomes an issue.  when compared to RealReal their cut is 30-40% hence they were able to do 20% coupon on a daily basis on most brands since forever.  same with Vestiaire Collective with 30-35% margin, rebating 10% is not hard. I don't recall eBay or Posh running their own promotion other than eBay Bucks.

I too am accustomed to the benefits of their shipping label, it has saved me the headaches and money more than once. here's to hopping the comeback of coupons in the $1,000 range!


----------



## PikaboICU

jmc3007 said:


> this makes a lot of sense since Tradesy was getting only 9% but the coupons could be worth 10-15% depending on the price point.  they could only buy customers for so long before survival becomes an issue.  when compared to RealReal their cut is 30-40% hence they were able to do 20% coupon on a daily basis on most brands since forever.  same with Vestiaire Collective with 30-35% margin, rebating 10% is not hard. I don't recall eBay or Posh running their own promotion other than eBay Bucks.
> 
> I too am accustomed to the benefits of their shipping label, it has saved me the headaches and money more than once. here's to hopping the comeback of coupons in the $1,000 range!




But... TheRealReal is consignment- Tradesy isn't.. BTW: I LOVE shopping on TRR but I don't sell there.. It's for people that don't want to "work" to sell their items.

Also, now Tradesy gets to run their promotions and we the SELLERS get to pay for it.. That means Tradesy is still "buying" customers only we are paying for it..
Tradesy can deduct 100% of those coupon discounts.
eBay's fees are fair- Posh is already charging 20%, I refuse to list there.. 20% and all the "Trade", "Hun" and lowballing- it isn't worth it..

If I sell a $2000. item on Tradesy, I now pay them $360. that's too much! It would've been better if after $1000, they did a flat rate or lowered their percentage.
If my item sells for $1000. they keep $180.  they did no more for the $2000, item so why should the get $360. ???
It's too high for the service/visibility, for me anyway.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

has anyone thought about doing vlog sales? i have a youtube channel myself with maybe 2k followers and i see many people running vlog sales for their lux items and then going for payment via paypal friends and family. even people with very few followers do it. i haven't done it b/c i just didn't know if it's "allowed." it's actually really nice because you can visually tour the items and may have even seen someone box it, style it, etc. i'm talking just about bags, which is all i sell


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> But... TheRealReal is consignment- Tradesy isn't.. BTW: I LOVE shopping on TRR but I don't sell there.. It's for people that don't want to "work" to sell their items.
> 
> Also, now Tradesy gets to run their promotions and we the SELLERS get to pay for it.. That means Tradesy is still "buying" customers only we are paying for it..
> Tradesy can deduct 100% of those coupon discounts.
> eBay's fees are fair- Posh is already charging 20%, I refuse to list there.. 20% and all the "Trade", "Hun" and lowballing- it isn't worth it..
> 
> If I sell a $2000. item on Tradesy, I now pay them $360. that's too much! It would've been better if after $1000, they did a flat rate or lowered their percentage.
> If my item sells for $1000. they keep $180.  they did no more for the $2000, item so why should the get $360. ???
> It's too high for the service/visibility, for me anyway.


I remember when ebay raised their rates to 10% there was so much grumbling, and now it seems reasonable. Sometimes ebay makes more money than I do on my sales!


ccbaggirl89 said:


> has anyone thought about doing vlog sales? i have a youtube channel myself with maybe 2k followers and i see many people running vlog sales for their lux items and then going for payment via paypal friends and family. even people with very few followers do it. i haven't done it b/c i just didn't know if it's "allowed." it's actually really nice because you can visually tour the items and may have even seen someone box it, style it, etc. i'm talking just about bags, which is all i sell


I can't imagine buying something through friends and family! Why would anyone unless it is really a friend or family? It's like handing out cash, and hoping the seller actually ships what you ordered.


----------



## Luxxiebaby

I had read on another forum that in an effort to recoup some of the money they are losing on returns, Tradesy was starting to refund buyers and return items to sellers unilaterally. Even if a seller listed an item as "Gently Used" and provided plenty of pictures, Tradesy's new strategy is to find a misstep by the seller to justify refunding the buyer to keep her happy and pulling the money from the seller's account.

Naturally, I did not believe this would go down, but it seems to be happening for real now.  I have two friends who are individual sellers and one who is a Tradesy business seller who have all had this happen to them in the past two weeks.  Each was upset and tried to fight the decision, but Tradesy stuck to their guns.

Needless to say, it has me nervous about continuing on selling with them.  If any little thing can be nitpicked and used to justify a refund, how can a seller even begin to protect herself?!

It's just absolutely absurd that sellers are now being used by Tradesy to subsidize their bottom line and poor business model.


----------



## nicole0612

Luxxiebaby said:


> I had read on another forum that in an effort to recoup some of the money they are losing on returns, Tradesy was starting to refund buyers and return items to sellers unilaterally. Even if a seller listed an item as "Gently Used" and provided plenty of pictures, Tradesy's new strategy is to find a misstep by the seller to justify refunding the buyer to keep her happy and pulling the money from the seller's account.
> 
> Naturally, I did not believe this would go down, but it seems to be happening for real now.  I have two friends who are individual sellers and one who is a Tradesy business seller who have all had this happen to them in the past two weeks.  Each was upset and tried to fight the decision, but Tradesy stuck to their guns.
> 
> Needless to say, it has me nervous about continuing on selling with them.  If any little thing can be nitpicked and used to justify a refund, how can a seller even begin to protect herself?!
> 
> It's just absolutely absurd that sellers are now being used by Tradesy to subsidize their bottom line and poor business model.



This is scary. Especially if the seller gets back an item in worse condition due to Tradesy's storage/handling of the item, as others have commented on here about their returns being damaged when listed in Tradesy's closets in the past.


----------



## GemsBerry

Luxxiebaby said:


> I had read on another forum that in an effort to recoup some of the money they are losing on returns, Tradesy was starting to refund buyers and return items to sellers unilaterally. Even if a seller listed an item as "Gently Used" and provided plenty of pictures, Tradesy's new strategy is to find a misstep by the seller to justify refunding the buyer to keep her happy and pulling the money from the seller's account.
> 
> Naturally, I did not believe this would go down, but it seems to be happening for real now.  I have two friends who are individual sellers and one who is a Tradesy business seller who have all had this happen to them in the past two weeks.  Each was upset and tried to fight the decision, but Tradesy stuck to their guns.
> 
> Needless to say, it has me nervous about continuing on selling with them.  If any little thing can be nitpicked and used to justify a refund, how can a seller even begin to protect herself?!
> 
> It's just absolutely absurd that sellers are now being used by Tradesy to subsidize their bottom line and poor business model.


Bingo! I had a perfect authentic bag returned to me WITHOUT any discussion, money was taken from my account and the bag shipped back in a light speed. any attempts to ask why, to send proof of purchase and independent authentication were cut off. it happened less than a month ago and it's building up since. maybe for two months already when bags were returned to members of this forum for odor, "worse condition" for new items etc.
now if we get sales it's great as long as it's not returned. the chances you get your deposit are very slim now. eBay with 10+2.9% fees becomes a better option than tradesy with 15.9+2.9% from Dec 1, there's no protection either way.


nicole0612 said:


> This is scary. Especially if the seller gets back an item in worse condition due to Tradesy's storage/handling of the item, as others have commented on here about their returns being damaged when listed in Tradesy's closets in the past.


Yep, I got my perfect bag back with three scratches, two on leather and really deep one on HW bottom feet. it's $1K bag. 
Yes, this is for real, and I wouldn't be surprised if they store returns everywhere on the floor.


----------



## bernz84

Luxxiebaby said:


> I had read on another forum that in an effort to recoup some of the money they are losing on returns, Tradesy was starting to refund buyers and return items to sellers unilaterally. Even if a seller listed an item as "Gently Used" and provided plenty of pictures, Tradesy's new strategy is to find a misstep by the seller to justify refunding the buyer to keep her happy and pulling the money from the seller's account.
> 
> Naturally, I did not believe this would go down, but it seems to be happening for real now.  I have two friends who are individual sellers and one who is a Tradesy business seller who have all had this happen to them in the past two weeks.  Each was upset and tried to fight the decision, but Tradesy stuck to their guns.
> 
> Needless to say, it has me nervous about continuing on selling with them.  If any little thing can be nitpicked and used to justify a refund, how can a seller even begin to protect herself?!
> 
> It's just absolutely absurd that sellers are now being used by Tradesy to subsidize their bottom line and poor business model.


Well, I am definitely not going to be selling with Tradesy anymore because of what you have just written. I only have one thing in my closet and was going to keep my closet active until it sold. I was then going to shut it down. I am a small time seller anyway.

I didn't mind keeping it there despite the high commission, but this information you have relayed is just scary. I don't want my item to be returned without reasonable justification! Especially if my item would be returned in worse condition than originally sold!


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Bingo! I had a perfect authentic bag returned to me WITHOUT any discussion, money was taken from my account and the bag shipped back in a light speed. any attempts to ask why, to send proof of purchase and independent authentication were cut off. it happened less than a month ago and it's building up since. maybe for two months already when bags were returned to members of this forum for odor, "worse condition" for new items etc.
> now if we get sales it's great as long as it's not returned. the chances you get your deposit are very slim now. eBay with 10+2.9% fees becomes a better option than tradesy with 15.9+2.9% from Dec 1, there's no protection either way.
> 
> Yep, I got my perfect bag back with three scratches, two on leather and really deep one on HW bottom feet. it's $1K bag.
> Yes, this is for real, and I wouldn't be surprised if they store returns everywhere on the floor.



Exactly. No protection either way, but at least on eBay it is the certain proportion of dishonest buyers one has to watch out for. With Tradesy, it seems the business itself is the dishonest party, on top of some bad apple buyers (and some good also) mixed in. I also feel that it would be better if Tradesy stopped stating that they accept returns if in reality they do not in most cases. With the current system the seller is the only one who loses.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Exactly. No protection either way, but at least on eBay it is the certain proportion of dishonest buyers one has to watch out for. With Tradesy, it seems the business itself is the dishonest party, on top of some bad apple buyers (and some good also) mixed in. I also feel that it would be better if Tradesy stopped stating that they accept returns if in reality they do not in most cases. With the current system the seller is the only one who loses.


The main reason I'm at Tradesy is because of the return policy. If they get rid of that, there would be almost no reason to stay. (The only other good thing is the shipping label.) When I make a sale on ebay, at least my buyers have to decide if they want to pay for return shipping and lose their original shipping when they make a return, assuming they aren't claiming not as described. I consider the shipping cost and my restocking fee on ebay to be a deterrent to returns. There is no deterrent at all to returns on Tradesy.


----------



## ClaudiaK

nicole0612 said:


> This is scary. Especially if the seller gets back an item in worse condition due to Tradesy's storage/handling of the item, as others have commented on here about their returns being damaged when listed in Tradesy's closets in the past.


That is true, Nicole0612. I sold a beautiful white "like new" Chanel Biarritz tote on Tradesy a few months ago. The buyer was gracious enough to message me that she was returning because it wasn't the right size for her. I told her go ahead and return to Tradesy. It is now listed on their store as "gently used" with marks all over the bottom. Makes me sad. It's on their clearance sale now. I should have kept it...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sometimes the buyers damage the bags so they can get their money back instead of TRADESY credit.


----------



## ClaudiaK

GemsBerry said:


> Bingo! I had a perfect authentic bag returned to me WITHOUT any discussion, money was taken from my account and the bag shipped back in a light speed. any attempts to ask why, to send proof of purchase and independent authentication were cut off. it happened less than a month ago and it's building up since. maybe for two months already when bags were returned to members of this forum for odor, "worse condition" for new items etc.
> now if we get sales it's great as long as it's not returned. the chances you get your deposit are very slim now. eBay with 10+2.9% fees becomes a better option than tradesy with 15.9+2.9% from Dec 1, there's no protection either way.
> 
> Yep, I got my perfect bag back with three scratches, two on leather and really deep one on HW bottom feet. it's $1K bag.
> Yes, this is for real, and I wouldn't be surprised if they store returns everywhere on the floor.



Well I'm done with Tradesy. GemsBerry, I just posted a note about damage to a Chanel bag I sold that was returned. I just pulled my remaining Chanel listing and changed my city to "Closing Store 11/30". I am using up my Tradesy credits this week and will move my other listings elsewhere. Checking out Mercari, Lollipuff, and will dust off my old eBay store. Oh well, Tradesy, we had a good long run, was good while it lasted. If others here decide to stay, please keep us posted on how things go in the new Tradesy world. My suspicion is Tradesy is making changes so they can be acquired by a larger company. Time will tell!


----------



## ClaudiaK

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Sometimes the buyers damage the bags so they can get their money back instead of TRADESY credit.


Ug, that's horrible. And exactly why I film my bags while packing. I also attach a plastic numbered festival bracelet to the handle and write "Do Not Remove unless you are keeping this bag". That way the buyer can't switch for a fake.


----------



## fashion_victim9

there's a banner in my closet now that selected items are on sale till tomorrow. and 19 of my items are on sale with 5% discount, not covered by Tradesy as far as I understand. I don't mind lol, but I'd prefer to know it before this sale started. 2 pairs from this sale are already sold during past hour. Doest anyone have this banner in the closet and items on sale?


----------



## ClaudiaK

fashion_victim9 said:


> there's a banner in my closet now that selected items are on sale till tomorrow. and 19 of my items are on sale with 5% discount, not covered by Tradesy as far as I understand. I don't mind lol, but I'd prefer to know it before this sale started. 2 pairs from this sale are already sold during past hour. Doest anyone have this banner in the closet and items on sale?


If you go into your Tradesy closet settings and turn off limited time price drops, I think the sale discount will turn off.


----------



## nicole0612

ClaudiaK said:


> That is true, Nicole0612. I sold a beautiful white "like new" Chanel Biarritz tote on Tradesy a few months ago. The buyer was gracious enough to message me that she was returning because it wasn't the right size for her. I told her go ahead and return to Tradesy. It is now listed on their store as "gently used" with marks all over the bottom. Makes me sad. It's on their clearance sale now. I should have kept it...



That is so horrible! Several people here have had a similar experience. I am feeling very nervous about selling on Tradesy these days, it's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ClaudiaK said:


> Well I'm done with Tradesy. GemsBerry, I just posted a note about damage to a Chanel bag I sold that was returned. I just pulled my remaining Chanel listing and changed my city to "Closing Store 11/30". I am using up my Tradesy credits this week and will move my other listings elsewhere. Checking out Mercari, Lollipuff, and will dust off my old eBay store. Oh well, Tradesy, we had a good long run, was good while it lasted. If others here decide to stay, please keep us posted on how things go in the new Tradesy world. My suspicion is Tradesy is making changes so they can be acquired by a larger company. Time will tell!



I'm done too. I already moved a few items. MERCARI was at least respectful enough to give sellers reasonable notice before they started to charge fees. Tradesy at least could've given us until Jan. 1
It seems like now they are only interested in decreasing their inventory.


----------



## nicole0612

Now buyers are threatening that we need to drop prices now due to the commission increase!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

nicole0612 said:


> Now buyers are threatening that we need to drop prices now due to the commission increase!
> View attachment 3528745



You should say "That's why you should buy it at my price now because on Dec 1. I'll be increasing it"


----------



## ThisVNchick

HandbagDiva354 said:


> You should say "That's why you should buy it at my price now because on Dec 1. I'll be increasing it"


YASSSS!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ClaudiaK said:


> Ug, that's horrible. And exactly why I film my bags while packing. I also attach a plastic numbered festival bracelet to the handle and write "Do Not Remove unless you are keeping this bag". That way the buyer can't switch for a fake.


i buy stuff from large consignment companes with these tags and although it might help from getting a fake back (i assume?), it doesn't help with someone actually using the item and enjoying it until they decide to return it. even if it's attached to the chain - which most on chanel bags are - it's so easy for someone to tuck in the chain and still use the bag. i know we all do things to help ourselves not get scammed, like videos and tags and etc. but nothing can solve all the problems when buyers are looking to scam.


----------



## nicole0612

HandbagDiva354 said:


> You should say "That's why you should buy it at my price now because on Dec 1. I'll be increasing it"



Haha!! Yes!!


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i buy stuff from large consignment companes with these tags and although it might help from getting a fake back (i assume?), it doesn't help with someone actually using the item and enjoying it until they decide to return it. even if it's attached to the chain - which most on chanel bags are - it's so easy for someone to tuck in the chain and still use the bag. i know we all do things to help ourselves not get scammed, like videos and tags and etc. but nothing can solve all the problems when buyers are looking to scam.



This is true. Actual businesses can absorb these occasional losses through volume and through tax write offs. Not so for most of us though!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Now buyers are threatening that we need to drop prices now due to the commission increase!
> View attachment 3528745


wow, advanced buyers. sounds more like a reseller.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> wow, advanced buyers. sounds more like a reseller.



Good point! I try to price my items low, so I have seen several relisted by resellers.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> Good point! I try to price my items low, so I have seen several relisted by resellers.


have you paid attention to if they actually manage to sell your item(s) for more? personally i price high to purposely avoid resellers.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> have you paid attention to if they actually manage to sell your item(s) for more? personally i price high to purposely avoid resellers.



Sometimes they have sold them for more, but some are still holding on to them trying to sell them for their markup.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> have you paid attention to if they actually manage to sell your item(s) for more? personally i price high to purposely avoid resellers.


I think one of my Tradesy items was relisted by my buyer for more, but after at least 6 months, she sold it for much less than she paid. I don't think anything I've sold on Tradesy has sold for more. It happened to me on ebay but that was awhile ago when I don't think my listings were as good as they are now in terms of description and pictures.


----------



## whateve

Awhile ago I decided to change the category of one of my items from cosmetic bag to wallet. Instead of moving the listing, it showed in both places. At first I thought this was kind of neat, being able to be in two categories at once. I sold the item on ebay and removed it from Tradesy, but it still shows in my closet in both places. When you click on the item, it says "not available" so I guess that's good, but it is weird that I can't get it removed.


----------



## Toby93

Luxxiebaby said:


> I had read on another forum that in an effort to recoup some of the money they are losing on returns, Tradesy was starting to refund buyers and return items to sellers unilaterally. Even if a seller listed an item as "Gently Used" and provided plenty of pictures, Tradesy's new strategy is to find a misstep by the seller to justify refunding the buyer to keep her happy and pulling the money from the seller's account.
> 
> Naturally, I did not believe this would go down, but it seems to be happening for real now.  I have two friends who are individual sellers and one who is a Tradesy business seller who have all had this happen to them in the past two weeks.  Each was upset and tried to fight the decision, but Tradesy stuck to their guns.
> 
> Needless to say, it has me nervous about continuing on selling with them.  If any little thing can be nitpicked and used to justify a refund, how can a seller even begin to protect herself?!
> 
> It's just absolutely absurd that sellers are now being used by Tradesy to subsidize their bottom line and poor business model.


I had this happen to me a few weeks ago - Tradesy returned my $1500 bag to me because of odor.  I consider myself lucky as I received my bag back in the same condition it was sent.  Since then, I have let at least 10 people sniff it and they all say the same thing, there is absolutely no odor whatsoever.  Tradesy stuck to their guns even though I messaged, emailed and "chatted" with them.


----------



## nicole0612

Toby93 said:


> I had this happen to me a few weeks ago - Tradesy returned my $1500 bag to me because of odor.  I consider myself lucky as I received my bag back in the same condition it was sent.  Since then, I have let at least 10 people sniff it and they all say the same thing, there is absolutely no odor whatsoever.  Tradesy stuck to their guns even though I messaged, emailed and "chatted" with them.



I remember this! So scary!


----------



## GemsBerry

Toby93 said:


> I had this happen to me a few weeks ago - Tradesy returned my $1500 bag to me because of odor.  I consider myself lucky as I received my bag back in the same condition it was sent.  Since then, I have let at least 10 people sniff it and they all say the same thing, there is absolutely no odor whatsoever.  Tradesy stuck to their guns even though I messaged, emailed and "chatted" with them.


I remember when Tradesy was responsive and respectful. when you ask Q about promotions they responded like Tradesy would always cover the discount. that was back then. then things changed in several stages. First in Spring-Summer individual sellers were excluded from sitewide sales and were offered to opt in at their expense. then troubles with returns were reported now and then in late Summer-early Fall, but still you were able to communicate with them and make your side of the story heard. and finally we ended up with no service from customer service/team members. now we are dealing with rude attitude "you are wrong until you prove you are right, but actually we don't need any proof". and returns started happening for no actual reason. here I started thinking wait a minute, I'm a reputable seller with dozens of smooth transaction of high-end items, who paid a very good total commission to Tradesy. I don't need to prove anything for my perfect items or listings that are returned or flagged after the sale. why do I need such a stress and poor treatment for no real reason om my side?


ClaudiaK said:


> Well I'm done with Tradesy. GemsBerry, I just posted a note about damage to a Chanel bag I sold that was returned. I just pulled my remaining Chanel listing and changed my city to "Closing Store 11/30". I am using up my Tradesy credits this week and will move my other listings elsewhere. Checking out Mercari, Lollipuff, and will dust off my old eBay store. Oh well, Tradesy, we had a good long run, was good while it lasted. If others here decide to stay, please keep us posted on how things go in the new Tradesy world. My suspicion is Tradesy is making changes so they can be acquired by a larger company. Time will tell!


great point ClaudiaK, probably they are getting ready to be absorbed. their unique model of semi intermediaries who handle returns failed. they are heading to full size consignment/platform for power sellers only, yet without working platform, proper auth team and sufficient storage facilities. it's sad to see, I believe if it were a different team they could make it work.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> This is scary. Especially if the seller gets back an item in worse condition due to Tradesy's storage/handling of the item, as others have commented on here about their returns being damaged when listed in Tradesy's closets in the past.



Well, that's great, I just bought a bag from Abbey R's closet. Looked like new in the pictures, but now I feel like being on pin and needles until I receive the actual bag. Hope it's not ruined due to their storage and handling procedures.
Well, at least I paid with Paypal and also activated the "Google trusted stores program". <---- not sure what this does, but I guess it can't hurt.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Well, that's great, I just bought a bag from Abbey R's closet. Looked like new in the pictures, but now I feel like being on pin and needles until I receive the actual bag. Hope it's not ruined due to their storage and handling procedures.
> Well, at least I paid with Paypal and also activated the "Google trusted stores program". <---- not sure what this does, but I guess it can't hurt.



Exact same situation! My bag actually arrived last night but I haven't had the chance to open the box yet.


----------



## nicole0612

In regards to Tradesy potentially being acquired by another company, I had the same thoughts when they announced these changes, but I have no idea who would buy them out. Any ideas? Speculation welcome!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> In regards to Tradesy potentially being acquired by another company, I had the same thoughts when they announced these changes, but I have no idea who would buy them out. Any ideas? Speculation welcome!


maybe it's exit for venture capitalists and the buyer will be an equity firm. it was quite significant investment though $70M+30M+30M. 
IDK, maybe Vestiaire collective can absorb them, they always wanted to expand in US (it's French company with most of their business in EU). 
two biggest cosigners in the market are Realreal and Fashionphile. maybe Fashionphille  given that they are doing well and are located nearby in CA.


----------



## poopsie

VC makes sense as Tradesy is more in line with their model than the other two.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> maybe it's exit for venture capitalists and the buyer will be an equity firm. it was quite significant investment though $70M+30M+30M.
> IDK, maybe Vestiaire collective can absorb them, they always wanted to expand in US (it's French company with most of their business in EU).
> two biggest cosigners in the market are Realreal and Fashionphile. maybe Fashionphille  given that they are doing well and are located nearby in CA.





poopsie said:


> VC makes sense as Tradesy is more in line with their model than the other two.



I was also wondering about VC, since it is the most similar business that I could think of. It is also similar in poor customer service and questionable designer authentication 
A business like Fashionphile occurred to me as well, but don't they only sell designer brands? Though maybe that could be part of the reason for the big sell-off now; clearing out the other brands? I know the RealReal sells many brands though.


----------



## poopsie

But aren't FP and TRR straight consignment sites? Unlike VC and PM they would have no use for individual sellers.  IMO FP can barely hold their own doing what they do. Even though they moved to bigger digs in Carlsbad they are still facing stiff competition from AFF and YC.


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy has operations, though poorly run, and site. Customer service is somehow working, image cleaners and integrity team are there. but platform itself is useless. it makes sense if private equity firm splits Tradesy, they liquidate returns by sending it to Realreal. and restructured office with customer support and other teams joins VC making their North American branch.


----------



## fashion_victim9

can anyone kindly give me examples / links to security tags you're using? there are so many of them, I don't know what to buy, which ones are the best and impossible to remove without damaging it? I remember we discussed it in the past, but can't find it
are these ones safe enough? https://www.amazon.com/Vestil-SECS-...8&qid=1479898887&sr=8-4&keywords=security+tag

I know some of them have personal numbers and a place to write a note, but can't find anything like that


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> can anyone kindly give me examples / links to security tags you're using? there are so many of them, I don't know what to buy, which ones are the best and impossible to remove without damaging it? I remember we discussed it in the past, but can't find it
> are these ones safe enough? https://www.amazon.com/Vestil-SECS-...8&qid=1479898887&sr=8-4&keywords=security+tag
> 
> I know some of them have personal numbers and a place to write a note, but can't find anything like that



I use Tyvek bracelet tags.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> can anyone kindly give me examples / links to security tags you're using? there are so many of them, I don't know what to buy, which ones are the best and impossible to remove without damaging it? I remember we discussed it in the past, but can't find it
> are these ones safe enough? https://www.amazon.com/Vestil-SECS-...8&qid=1479898887&sr=8-4&keywords=security+tag
> 
> I know some of them have personal numbers and a place to write a note, but can't find anything like that


yep, I use similar https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PANNFIQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I wrap it  not to damage leather.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> I use Tyvek bracelet tags.


googling them and not sure if these are the right ones. Are they made of paper? 
like these ones?


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> yep, I use similar https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PANNFIQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I wrap it  not to damage leather.



thanks
don't know how I lived without you, girls. I get here so much support and useful advises


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> googling them and not sure if these are the right ones. Are they made of paper?
> like these ones?



These, I use them so I can right the buyer's name etc. on them and each has a unique number.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> These, I use them so I can right the buyer's name etc. on them and each has a unique number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529220



thanks! are they firm enough? it's paper, right? can't they tear during shipping or if buyer opens a package inaccurate?


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> thanks! are they firm enough? it's paper, right? can't they tear during shipping or if buyer opens a package inaccurate?



 It's made out of the same material as a UPS or FedEx shipping bag so it's very sturdy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> It's made out of the same material as a UPS or FedEx shipping bag so it's very sturdy.



I like it! Thanks! Just ordered them on eBay


----------



## ccbaggirl89

poopsie said:


> But aren't FP and TRR straight consignment sites? Unlike VC and PM they would have no use for individual sellers.  IMO FP can barely hold their own doing what they do. Even though they moved to bigger digs in Carlsbad they are still facing stiff competition from AFF and YC.


yc and aff are tiny operations in comparison to fp. no comparison, really. fp also has storefronts so they have multiple streams of revenue. the fact that anne personally messages you when you buy a bag or consign tells you just how small that operation is. she has a few employees wheras fp has hundreds and hosts trainings and seminars for fashion industry people. i think fp and trr are much more similar. trr seems to be a powerhouse and their prices are incredible, not sure how they sell designer for so little.


----------



## luv2run41

Fingers crossed there is a promo code or sale, (in every closet not just Tradesy's), for black Friday.  I have a feeling all there will be is the Tradesy closet on sale, as it is now.  Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I just applied but once they figure out that the items in my ebay account are already on Tradesy, they probably won't accept me!



did they call you back about it? I sent several letters (to support and directly to both sales managers who emailed me about Tradesy for business this summer), I call them every day (to direct numbers of same managers). NOBODY answers!!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> did they call you back about it? I sent several letters (to support and directly to both sales managers who emailed me about Tradesy for business this summer), I call them every day (to direct numbers of same managers). NOBODY answers!!


No, I haven't heard anything. I don't really expect to. My dollar volume is probably too low for them.

On a positive note, I made two sales. One was missing from my closet last night. It took over 12 hours to show up on my sales page. I was getting worried.


----------



## jmc3007

luv2run41 said:


> Fingers crossed there is a promo code or sale, (in every closet not just Tradesy's), for black Friday.  I have a feeling all there will be is the Tradesy closet on sale, as it is now.  Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


Same here, I'm dying to see coupons for 1K range. The last several months there was only $50 off between 1K and 1.5K.  Hard to believe but early on Tradesy they used to have $200 off $500, wishful thinking lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> No, I haven't heard anything. I don't really expect to. My dollar volume is probably too low for them.
> 
> On a positive note, I made two sales. One was missing from my closet last night. It took over 12 hours to show up on my sales page. I was getting worried.



Congrats!!! I've made several sales too 2 of them were expensive bags that were both sold during 30 minutes. that made me think what if Tradesy send some secret codes to their VIP buyers or something I know they used to do it, they sent some VIP codes (like $500 discount for $2500 sale)  to one of my friends, but that was long ago


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Same here, I'm dying to see coupons for 1K range. The last several months there was only $50 off between 1K and 1.5K.  Hard to believe but early on Tradesy they used to have $200 off $500, wishful thinking lol



Hard to believe they used to have sales for some luxury brands very often. like 10% sale during 24 hours. they did it for Louboutin several times a month and I had very good sales during these events. They almost don't do it any more or do it only for their closets


----------



## poopsie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yc and aff are tiny operations in comparison to fp. no comparison, really. fp also has storefronts so they have multiple streams of revenue. the fact that anne personally messages you when you buy a bag or consign tells you just how small that operation is. she has a few employees wheras fp has hundreds and hosts trainings and seminars for fashion industry people. i think fp and trr are much more similar. trr seems to be a powerhouse and their prices are incredible, not sure how they sell designer for so little.




I have never been to FP's storefronts in LA or SF. I _have_ been to their (old) Carlsbad location on numerous occasions. I have seen their operation there. It was as bare bones as you can get. It was tucked away at the back of an industrial park. The 'storefront' consisted of less than a dozen bags in two small glass cases. The rest was a warehouse with items hanging on rolling racks. I never saw more than half a dozen people working there. I can't imagine where the other hundreds might be tucked away at.
I have purchased from and consigned with AFF several times and have asked many questions and not once did I ever get an email from Anne herself that I can recall. Anne has the regular AFF as well as the discount site and Ebay s does FP.
The original point I was making was that as regards to Tradesy and their operating model Aff, YC and FP were more dissimilar than VC


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Well, that's great, I just bought a bag from Abbey R's closet. Looked like new in the pictures, but now I feel like being on pin and needles until I receive the actual bag. Hope it's not ruined due to their storage and handling procedures.
> Well, at least I paid with Paypal and also activated the "Google trusted stores program". <---- not sure what this does, but I guess it can't hurt.



I didn't want to clog up the other thread, but I'm wondering how your Abbey R bag turned out. I'm happy with mine - and thanks so much for your advice and expertise 
Mine was described as "like new" but it also said that it had some scratches so I was worried. The scratches are pretty much nonexistent for lambskin standards, but the chain does show some dulling of color and the lambskin is slightly more dull compared to the more glossy new lambskin appearance. I probably wouldn't say it's "like new", but for $3530 (!) the condition is great and it would look like this after I used it for a little bit anyway.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I didn't want to clog up the other thread, but I'm wondering how your Abbey R bag turned out. I'm happy with mine - and thanks so much for your advice and expertise
> Mine was described as "like new" but it also said that it had some scratches so I was worried. The scratches are pretty much nonexistent for lambskin standards, but the chain does show some dulling of color and the lambskin is slightly more dull compared to the more glossy new lambskin appearance. I probably wouldn't say it's "like new", but for $3530 (!) the condition is great and it would look like this after I used it for a little bit anyway.



I'm happy to hear that you're pleased with your bag. $3530 is indeed a great deal on one of the newer series boy that is in great condition. That lambskin looks very luscious in in the pictures! I also have a lambskin old medium boy, but mine is with ruthenium hardware (and just so you know, the hardware on my chain is slightly darker than the hardware of the CC plate, so it's pretty common).
Tradesy didn't even ship out my bag yet, so I won't be receiving it till somewhere next week (I hope). I ordered it on the 21st. It was described as "gently used", but looked like new in the pictures. Mine was a great deal also...... or should I say that'll depend on how the condition turns out to be. We'll see, I have the whole Thanksgiving weekend to worry about it .
Anyway, I'm happy yours turned out to be great


----------



## ccbaggirl89

poopsie said:


> I have never been to FP's storefronts in LA or SF. I _have_ been to their (old) Carlsbad location on numerous occasions. I have seen their operation there. It was as bare bones as you can get. It was tucked away at the back of an industrial park. The 'storefront' consisted of less than a dozen bags in two small glass cases. The rest was a warehouse with items hanging on rolling racks. I never saw more than half a dozen people working there. I can't imagine where the other hundreds might be tucked away at.
> I have purchased from and consigned with AFF several times and have asked many questions and not once did I ever get an email from Anne herself that I can recall. Anne has the regular AFF as well as the discount site and Ebay s does FP.
> The original point I was making was that as regards to Tradesy and their operating model Aff, YC and FP were more dissimilar than VC


you should follow some of their pages if you're on facebook. the companies post a ton of info. and photos there of their inside operations. it's fun to see actually, how all of the bags are stored, how the employees gather and etc. quite educational and interesting for bag-lovers. 

just fyi, fashionphile is an llc with 82 employees and 17 million in sales!, so i'm sure it's higher now and yoogi's has about 25 people and 5 million in sales, according to their business profiles.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> I'm happy to hear that you're pleased with your bag. $3530 is indeed a great deal on one of the newer series boy that is in great condition. That lambskin looks very luscious in in the pictures! I also have a lambskin old medium boy, but mine is with ruthenium hardware (and just so you know, the hardware on my chain is slightly darker than the hardware of the CC plate, so it's pretty common).
> Tradesy didn't even ship out my bag yet, so I won't be receiving it till somewhere next week (I hope). I ordered it on the 21st. It was described as "gently used", but looked like new in the pictures. Mine was a great deal also...... or should I say that'll depend on how the condition turns out to be. We'll see, I have the whole Thanksgiving weekend to worry about it .
> Anyway, I'm happy yours turned out to be great



Thanks! I would love an update once you get yours. Hoping for the best! 
Mine took awhile to ship as well, I ordered it on Wednesday morning, and though I didn't received the shipping notification until the next Monday, it actually arrived later that same day.


----------



## ClaudiaK

poopsie said:


> I have never been to FP's storefronts in LA or SF. I _have_ been to their (old) Carlsbad location on numerous occasions. I have seen their operation there. It was as bare bones as you can get. It was tucked away at the back of an industrial park. The 'storefront' consisted of less than a dozen bags in two small glass cases. The rest was a warehouse with items hanging on rolling racks. I never saw more than half a dozen people working there. I can't imagine where the other hundreds might be tucked away at.
> I have purchased from and consigned with AFF several times and have asked many questions and not once did I ever get an email from Anne herself that I can recall. Anne has the regular AFF as well as the discount site and Ebay s does FP.
> The original point I was making was that as regards to Tradesy and their operating model Aff, YC and FP were more dissimilar than VC


Fashionphile's new Carlsbad store is pretty swanky. No stock in their new showroom lobby, but rather all stock is warehoused. They have a special purse elevator that brings the merch to the front, kinda cool! Just got this from FP, feeling appreciated after being treated like dirt by Tradesy this week, LOL...


----------



## ClaudiaK

fashion_victim9 said:


> I like it! Thanks! Just ordered them on eBay


I use the Tyvek bands too, fashion_victim9. I bought them in gold and silver, off eBay I believe. I use them for bags sold on eBay, Tradesy, etc. I write in Sharpie "This tag must be attached for returns", and I video the tag # and packing of the bag. Hope that helps! Not fool-proof, but at least lets the seller know you are vigilant about being scammed!


----------



## fashion_victim9

ClaudiaK said:


> I use the Tyvek bands too, fashion_victim9. I bought them in gold and silver, off eBay I believe. I use them for bags sold on eBay, Tradesy, etc. I write in Sharpie "This tag must be attached for returns", and I video the tag # and packing of the bag. Hope that helps! Not fool-proof, but at least lets the seller know you are vigilant about being scammed!



thanks a lot for sharing. no safety guarantees of course, I understand. but if will not hurt anyway. and i like that they have a room for some short messages. I've bought silver ones


----------



## GemsBerry

ClaudiaK said:


> Fashionphile's new Carlsbad store is pretty swanky. No stock in their new showroom lobby, but rather all stock is warehoused. They have a special purse elevator that brings the merch to the front, kinda cool! Just got this from FP, feeling appreciated after being treated like dirt by Tradesy this week, LOL...


It's important to have public records of unfair treatment by Tradesy just in case. I have a small win, got partial reimbursement from Tradesy for damaged bag returned to me. 
Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> It's important to have public records of unfair treatment by Tradesy just in case. I have a small win, got partial reimbursement from Tradesy for damaged bag returned to me.
> Happy Thanksgiving everybody!



That is good news. Was the compensation fair for the amount of damage? How were you able to get them to reimburse you?
Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## whateve

After I confirm a sale, I'm not getting the confirmation emails until several days later. I bet the buyers aren't either.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> After I confirm a sale, I'm not getting the confirmation emails until several days later. I bet the buyers aren't either.



me too! For the last several weeks. Sometimes I get them after the item is delivered lol
and I also wanted to note that their money withdrawal process became MUCH faster now. Now I have my money available at my banking acc in 1 - 2 days after withdrawal.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> That is good news. Was the compensation fair for the amount of damage? How were you able to get them to reimburse you?
> Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


nowadays they will only listen if it's via BBB. compensation is $150 for three scratches ($50 for each, sorta fair) for $1K bag (though market price is $1300-ish). 
I just re-authenticated it with Carol diva, of course it was deemed authentic. now I really want to send the bag back to them, get paid in full (minus compensation) and let them deal with it. Purely their mistake or more like refusal to keep any returns nowadays.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> After I confirm a sale, I'm not getting the confirmation emails until several days later. I bet the buyers aren't either.



I think they try to authenticate by your photos now before you ship. I guess it's to prevent so many returns. Maybe they are a little behind.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think they try to authenticate by your photos now before you ship. I guess it's to prevent so many returns. Maybe they are a little behind.


On one of my last sales, it took almost 24 hours from the time the item disappeared from my closet until it appeared in my sales. It was a non-premium brand that isn't often counterfeited. The same day, I sold a vintage Dior item, and I got the email asking me to confirm the sale before I noticed it was missing from my closet. There wouldn't have been time for them to authenticate the Dior before I shipped. I confirmed both sales on Wednesday, shipped the same day, and received the confirmation emails today. One of the items was delivered today. I think the buyer got the item before she got the confirmation email.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> nowadays they will only listen if it's via BBB. compensation is $150 for three scratches ($50 for each, sorta fair) for $1K bag (though market price is $1300-ish).
> I just re-authenticated it with Carol diva, of course it was deemed authentic. now I really want to send the bag back to them, get paid in full (minus compensation) and let them deal with it. Purely their mistake or more like refusal to keep any returns nowadays.



I'm glad you fought it out, but I'm sorry it was such a hassle and I personally wouldn't consider that fair compensation unless you can still sell the damaged bag for just $150 less than when it was perfect. Of course your time is "worth" nothing, that is as expected unfortunately.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> nowadays they will only listen if it's via BBB. compensation is $150 for three scratches ($50 for each, sorta fair) for $1K bag (though market price is $1300-ish).
> I just re-authenticated it with Carol diva, of course it was deemed authentic. now I really want to send the bag back to them, get paid in full (minus compensation) and let them deal with it. Purely their mistake or more like refusal to keep any returns nowadays.


if Tradesy was convinced that the item is a replica, they wouldn't allow you to re-list it on their platform. it doesn't sound like that's the case, which only lends credence to your claim that they didn't want to put it in their closets.  I'm curious how they'll respond to authentication reports from other vendors not AF. I've only used AF in the past but would like to look elsewhere since they're so grossly incompetent.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> if Tradesy was convinced that the item is a replica, they wouldn't allow you to re-list it on their platform. it doesn't sound like that's the case, which only lends credence to your claim that they didn't want to put it in their closets.  I'm curious how they'll respond to authentication reports from other vendors not AF. I've only used AF in the past but would like to look elsewhere since they're so grossly incompetent.


I tried to use Authenticate4U, wasted two weeks, they were too busy to deal with it. CD was very professional, I used her because of great reviews, I got response in thee days. I've never used AF, but if Tradesy wishes so I can ask them too.


----------



## fashion_victim9

3 weeks ago I sold LV Neverfull on Tradesy for $850. It was returned, but my funds were released. now I came to my sold items and I see that they resold this bag from Abbey R for $545. they are trying to get rid of returns asap even if it costs them more then $200 loss for an item


----------



## fashion_victim9

I also see that they sell several pairs of my returned shoes with 50% discount. the prices are really low, but their original listing prices before discounts are higher then the prices I sold them for.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I tried to use Authenticate4U, wasted two weeks, they were too busy to deal with it. CD was very professional, I used her because of great reviews, I got response in thee days. I've never used AF, but if Tradesy wishes so I can ask them too.



Authenticate4U is a real waste of time. They used to be great, but then something happened (I've heard the founder had some health issues), and last time I tried to authenticate something with them 6 months ago and I was waiting for a month. Sad to know that things didn't change, as honestly their team used to be the best


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> Authenticate4U is a real waste of time. They used to be great, but then something happened (I've heard the founder had some health issues), and last time I tried to authenticate something with them 6 months ago and I was waiting for a month. Sad to know that things didn't change, as honestly their team used to be the best


there's Mypoupette too. but their prices are significantly higher ($20 for 7-day authentication). I have a feeling that AF and MP check sellers rather than items, seller reputation is a key factor.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> 3 weeks ago I sold LV Neverfull on Tradesy for $850. It was returned, but my funds were released. now I came to my sold items and I see that they resold this bag from Abbey R for $545. they are trying to get rid of returns asap even if it costs them more then $200 loss for an item


I mentioned it too, two returned bags from my closet were sold at 40-50% off. it's Tradesy fault though, both bags had significant damage since they were returned, and Tradesy's pictures were horrible, didn't even show the color correctly. I feel sad for these beauties, one was BNWT and receipt from boutique. Vandals.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I mentioned it too, two returned bags from my closet were sold at 40-50% off. it's Tradesy fault though, both bags had significant damage since they were returned, and Tradesy's pictures were horrible, didn't even show the color correctly. I feel sad for these beauties, one was BNWT and receipt from boutique. Vandals.



yeah, I've read it, but mine was sold with my own pictures, so I suppose it doesn't have any new signs of use, and even dust bag was included (I notice they often get rid of this stuff)
but the main is that we sold them and had good deals and they didn't make us accept return


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Just got an offer that is 15% of my asking price. She said she can pay immediately.

Smdh


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I got some crazy deal from the tradesy closet.... Got lots of xmas shopping done!! Goyard bag - the description said gentle use but i used a magnifying glass (literally) and it looks brand new to me lol. Two pairs of loubies for $300 each - both were described as like new but to me they are indeed brand new ... and chanel earrings that were listed as new and came that way. Im so happy with my purchasesb


----------



## jmc3007

have you guys ever been tempted to buy back your own item during these big sales? I once had a buyer purchase a high value ticket item 2K, didn't like it so returned it to their closet, and she bought a similar value bag also from my closet and then returned it again.  I got funds released both times so I'm happy... the first bag was purchased by someone else not long after, but the second item is now marked down 40% so am v tempted.  or would I be flying too close to the sun LOL


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> have you guys ever been tempted to buy back your own item during these big sales? I once had a buyer purchase a high value ticket item 2K, didn't like it so returned it to their closet, and she bought a similar value bag also from my closet and then returned it again.  I got funds released both times so I'm happy... the first bag was purchased by someone else not long after, but the second item is now marked down 40% so am v tempted.  or would I be flying too close to the sun LOL


haha, I was tempted until I saw the damage done to the bags. but I'm eyeing another bag from Tradesy closet, one bag was already snatched from cart by someone else once reservation expired.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> have you guys ever been tempted to buy back your own item during these big sales? I once had a buyer purchase a high value ticket item 2K, didn't like it so returned it to their closet, and she bought a similar value bag also from my closet and then returned it again.  I got funds released both times so I'm happy... the first bag was purchased by someone else not long after, but the second item is now marked down 40% so am v tempted.  or would I be flying too close to the sun LOL





GemsBerry said:


> haha, I was tempted until I saw the damage done to the bags. but I'm eyeing another bag from Tradesy closet, one bag was already snatched from cart by someone else once reservation expired.



I love this! You are my people!
I almost did this too, one of my items was on sale for a ridiculous price and I was so tempted. I had it in my cart for 2 days before someone put me out of my misery and purchased it!


----------



## LL777

I sold a bag and it was delivered on Friday. Last night I noticed that my funds are already available. I'm not complaining but I'm a little confused. Usually I had to wait 4 days but not this time. Do you guys have any idea why my funds are available so early?


----------



## fashion_victim9

LL777 said:


> I sold a bag and it was delivered on Friday. Last night I noticed that my funds are already available. I'm not complaining but I'm a little confused. Usually I had to wait 4 days but not this time. Do you guys have any idea why my funds are available so early?



it may happen if your buyer relisted your bag as far as I know. Don't know, maybe there may be other reasons.


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> I sold a bag and it was delivered on Friday. Last night I noticed that my funds are already available. I'm not complaining but I'm a little confused. Usually I had to wait 4 days but not this time. Do you guys have any idea why my funds are available so early?


This happened to me once. When I clicked on my item, it was in Abbey R's closet. It shows as no longer available. My buyer was in LA. I thought maybe she returned it really quickly, or maybe she works for Tradesy.


----------



## LL777

fashion_victim9 said:


> it may happen if your buyer relisted your bag as far as I know. Don't know, maybe there may be other reasons.


Thanks for your response. The buyer does


whateve said:


> This happened to me once. When I clicked on my item, it was in Abbey R's closet. It shows as no longer available. My buyer was in LA. I thought maybe she returned it really quickly, or maybe she works for Tradesy.


y The item is still shown as sold out and listed by me. I'm just hoping that tradesy is not going to send the bag back to me if she has returned it. With all these new changes I don't know what to expect


----------



## Fullcloset

Does anyone know if you can send a group email on Tradesy to the people following you - tell them they can have 5% off any item if they buy from you within the next week or something like that? Thank you


----------



## Fullcloset

Lindsay2367 said:


> Has anyone had any good experiences selling lower-priced items on Tradesy?  It seems like most of the items on there are more high-end.  I'm looking to sell a few lower-priced items I no longer wear, and I'm debating between eBay, Poshmark, and Tradesy, but it seems like Tradesy is more focused on designer items.


That's pretty much what I do on Tradesy- I sold a few things but not much - maybe one thing every few months. Things ranged from a $4 hair clip to a $200 coat. They are pushing high end but average people still look for affordable items. I'm annoyed they increased their commission so high but I still prefer it over Ebay because of their returns - Tradesy deals with them but on Ebay you deal with them & wind up getting cheated if you get a bad buyer who lies about the condition an item comes in - you get stuck losing the item plus shipping or paying their return shipping & half the time either you don't get the item back anyway. Plus Tradesy is much more professional to deal with & easier to communicate with. Ebay is a nightmare - the customer service people are morons & their computer tech will knock you  out just as you start doing well - telling you to confirm your account or asking for info that's none of their business plus if anyone else uses them who shares the same router you use - they will link you to that account whether or not you even know the person or not and suspend your account for no reason. I never used Poshmark so I can't speak to that but I am looking for an alternative platform now that Tradesy raised its commission - I had to raise all my own prices to compensate and that's a pain because you can't do it all at one time although once you list on Tradesy - you can leave it forever or until you remover it but on Ebay you must keep renewing the listing which is a real pain in the butt - then you get caught with the software not letting you relist plus you are limited to 50 free listings a month on Ebay but Tradesy you don't pay to list - only when you sell.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> After I confirm a sale, I'm not getting the confirmation emails until several days later. I bet the buyers aren't either.


I never had a problem getting email but I just logged on and saw a question from a buyer 2 days before I never got in my email - I don't know if it is a Tradesy or an Email glitch but I was a little annoyed because although I replied - I never heard back from the buyer - must have figured I didn't respond so moved on. Hoping this doesn't happen again - I don't have time to keep logging into to Tradesy to check messages & I rely they're going to my email.


----------



## Fullcloset

Luxxiebaby said:


> I had read on another forum that in an effort to recoup some of the money they are losing on returns, Tradesy was starting to refund buyers and return items to sellers unilaterally. Even if a seller listed an item as "Gently Used" and provided plenty of pictures, Tradesy's new strategy is to find a misstep by the seller to justify refunding the buyer to keep her happy and pulling the money from the seller's account.
> 
> Naturally, I did not believe this would go down, but it seems to be happening for real now.  I have two friends who are individual sellers and one who is a Tradesy business seller who have all had this happen to them in the past two weeks.  Each was upset and tried to fight the decision, but Tradesy stuck to their guns.
> 
> Needless to say, it has me nervous about continuing on selling with them.  If any little thing can be nitpicked and used to justify a refund, how can a seller even begin to protect herself?!
> 
> It's just absolutely absurd that sellers are now being used by Tradesy to subsidize their bottom line and poor business model.



Well if they start doing that then they'll lose virtually their whole seller base because the only thing that really distingushes them now is the easy seller returns - if they start letting buyers screw sellers - they're no better then any other site and that's the first step to letting in all the con artists and crooks. The problem is when they bought shop hers and got huge retailers selling hundreds of thousands of items - when it was just us little closet sellers it was fine but they are screwing us with the big box stores whose return rates they can't keep up with now. They need to have another outlet to sell the returns outside Tradesy - a totally different platform for these commercial sellers. If you have like 10% return rate - they should opt you out of their handlng instead of looking for ways to screw  the small sellers who built their platform in the start of it all- that's what ebay does. LOL


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Well if they start doing that then they'll lose virtually their whole seller base because the only thing that really distingushes them now is the easy seller returns - if they start letting buyers screw sellers - they're no better then any other site and that's the first step to letting in all the con artists and crooks. The problem is when they bought shop hers and got huge retailers selling hundreds of thousands of items - when it was just us little closet sellers it was fine but they are screwing us with the big box stores whose return rates they can't keep up with now. They need to have another outlet to sell the returns outside Tradesy - a totally different platform for these commercial sellers. If you have like 10% return rate - they should opt you out of their handlng instead of looking for ways to screw  the small sellers who built their platform in the start of it all- that's what ebay does. LOL


that's a great explanation why Tradesy ended up where they are now. Though I think 10% return rate is normal, rather it's quite low for high-end items. you know how bag buyers are. they may not be familiar with brands and sizes, buy two to chose one, buy several to get a deal and return half etc. It's more like professional sellers return rate peaked 20-25%. significant part of it can be for not as described reasons. I was considering buying several items from pro-sellers on Tradesy, pictures looked good, but when I asked specific Qs about condition (corner wear etc) it always turned out there was more damage than it was disclosed in the listing. I didn't buy anything eventually. Professional sellers don't have time to disclose every bit of information and may not do it deliberately. I'm not saying that all individual sellers disclose everything, but it's more of an issue with pros on Tradesy.


----------



## NANI1972

Finally a site wide code, however not the most practical one.


----------



## jmc3007

NANI1972 said:


> Finally a site wide code, however not the most practical one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533127


Might as well call it Tradesy Frugal Monday with just ONE coupon.  Seriously


----------



## luv2run41

I agree. Atleast they could have done the 200 off 1000 coupon.


----------



## NANI1972

jmc3007 said:


> Might as well call it Tradesy Frugal Monday with just ONE coupon.  Seriously



I agree, it's almost a slap in the face. They finally give us a site wide code but make it nearly impossible for most sellers to actually sell something.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fashionphile and Yoogis's do 10-15% off entire order. $100 is not the most helpful.


NANI1972 said:


> Finally a site wide code, however not the most practical one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533127


But thank you for posting. I scored that bag I had in my cart for weeks for 40% off, additional $100 was probably the best possible deal on it. Fingers crossed it arrives in a good condition "like new, only dent marks from storage".


----------



## fashion_victim9

today they refused me to join their business program, though I do have good sales every month and they offered me to become business seller this summer. they said "we are not actively on boarding for the program as we refine some of the guidelines and procedures". I bet they have lots of requests about it now


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> today they refused me to join their business program, though I do have good sales every month and they offered me to become business seller this summer. they said "we are not actively on boarding for the program as we refine some of the guidelines and procedures". I bet they have lots of requests about it now


That is fascinating!  I wish I knew what they are looking to change. The business program seems to provide a big incentive now. 


NANI1972 said:


> Finally a site wide code, however not the most practical one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533127


This coupon is alright to me with the 9% fee on pieces priced competitively.  With the increase, I hope the coupons will be bigger since to me the new fees are paying for them.  I can't wait to see how this new course will pan out.  I remember last year the coupons were bananas like $500 off on high priced items.    Those were the good old days.   I don't compare Tradesy to Fashionphile or Yoogi's because they are consignment stores. Hmm, them competing like those companies could explain the heftier fee.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That is fascinating!  I wish I knew what they are looking to change. The business program seems to provide a big incentive now.


if I am not good enough with 500+ sales, I don't know who is, maybe Abbey R? lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

I wonder is this coupon for an item that costs 990+ or for a sum of purchases?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> if I am not good enough with 500+ sales, I don't know who is, maybe Abbey R? lol


The joke was funny.  Congrats on the success of your business.  Five Hundred plus sales qualify you in my book.  I bet you will be in their business program soon.  Based on the statement you shared, I thought they were looking into making some changes first before taking new members into the program.  Well that's what I got from the statement.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> The joke was funny.  Congrats on the success of your business.  Five Hundred plus sales qualify you in my book.  I bet you will be in their business program soon.  Based on the statement you shared, I thought they were looking into make some changes first before taking new members into the program.



Thanks a lot!!! It's for more then 1 year, but still..
I bet I wasn't too lazy to jump this train in June They wanted to call me, and I was away, and then forgot about it and I also thought that things are going ok the way they are, and I don't want any changes, what if they make me take part in their sales paid by me etc. you never know..


----------



## fashion_victim9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> The joke was funny.  Congrats on the success of your business.  Five Hundred plus sales qualify you in my book.  I bet you will be in their business program soon.  Based on the statement you shared, I thought they were looking into making some changes first before taking new members into the program.  Well that's what I got from the statement.



I think they will make some more harsh rules for taking new members, as now everybody wants to be business seller with such obv benefits.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

fashion_victim9 said:


> I think they will make some more harsh rules for taking new members, as now everybody wants to be business seller with such obv benefits.


Yeah, that statement made me infer that also.  I wonder if they will have a tier system.


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thanks a lot!!! It's for more then 1 year, but still..
> I bet I wasn't too lazy to jump this train in June They wanted to call me, and I was away, and then forgot about it and I also thought that things are going ok the way they are, and I don't want any changes, what if they make me take part in their sales paid by me etc. you never know..



"I wish", not "I bet" lol
it doesn't allow me to correct my mistakes now


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wonder is this coupon for an item that costs 990+ or for a sum of purchases?


I'm assuming it is for the total in your cart. It won't help me as most of my items are under $100, unless someone adds one of my items just to reach the limit. I think I sold one item that way once.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I'm assuming it is for the total in your cart. It won't help me as most of my items are under $100, unless someone adds one of my items just to reach the limit. I think I sold one item that way once.



that's good, usually they make it for an item's price as far as I know. I wish you good sales!! fingers crossed! 
I sold one bag today, I think that was because of that coupon and it costed less then 1000


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> talking about dangerous buyers, one of them bought shoes on eBay, but hasn't paid yet. I never cancelled orders (only when buyer asked and then confirmed cancelation) and I know it will cause me troubles (defect rate, buyer can leave neg, and will eBay return my fee?). But I'm looking at this and I'm terrified.



btw those buyer never paid and never answered my messages. But that's great news lol. Yeeey!
I opened unpaid case, closed it, got my fee back and blocked that person. then I relisted the shoes for a bit higher price and they were sold (AND GOT PAID) in 10 minutes!! it was a rare style and I think I underpriced it even for the second time. if something sells too fast, then the price was too low - lesson I've learned from my selling experience


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> btw those buyer never paid and never answered my messages. But that's great news lol. Yeeey!
> I opened unpaid case, closed it, got my fee back and blocked that person. then I relisted the shoes for a bit higher price and they were sold (AND GOT PAID) in 10 minutes!! it was a rare style and I think I underpriced it even for the second time. if something sells too fast, then the price was too low - lesson I've learned from my selling experience



Yes! Great news x2!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> if I am not good enough with 500+ sales, I don't know who is, maybe Abbey R? lol



Wow, that is huge! I'm sure you will qualify, they are probably just swamped right now.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, that is huge! I'm sure you will qualify, they are probably just swamped right now.



thank you so much! hope so, cause I am not sure if it's a real reason or just them being polite saying me "bug off" lol


----------



## nicole0612

BTW, yes, to qualify for the coupon it is for the total $ amount in your cart, it does not have to be one item.
I just sold an item today by reducing by $100 and alerting the buyer to the $100 coupon! I am SOOO glad I deleted the nasty reply that I was initially writing when they kept badgering me yesterday to "reduce my price by 10%" by begging...then more begging...followed by threats! Oh well, they bought it in the end. 
Then I went right back around and bought a piece of garbage bag from AR's closet. This could either turn out great or a big disaster but it is fun now wondering


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> thank you so much! hope so, cause I am not sure if it's a real reason or just them being polite saying me "bug off" lol



Haha I think they are just focusing on triaging their problems at this point, so if you are not offering them cash money (what they need, hence the liquidation of items) I think they will get back to you once they figure out how to save the sinking ship.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> BTW, yes, to qualify for the coupon it is for the total $ amount in your cart, it does not have to be one item.
> I just sold an item today by reducing by $100 and alerting the buyer to the $100 coupon! I am SOOO glad I deleted the nasty reply that I was initially writing when they kept badgering me yesterday to "reduce my price by 10%" by begging...then more begging...followed by threats! Oh well, they bought it in the end.
> Then I went right back around and bought a piece of garbage bag from AR's closet. This could either turn out great or a big disaster but it is fun now wondering



OMG, it happens to me all the time LOL! Someone asks like "what's your lowest" or "can you sell for 1/2 of the price", and I so want to tell everything I think about these annoying low balls, but I just answer politely and "sorry" and "thank you for understanding", and then when they buy it anyway I think how cool that I have good manners no matter what, you know


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Haha I think they are just focusing on triaging their problems at this point, so if you are not offering them cash money (what they need, hence the liquidation of items) I think they will get back to you once they figure out how to save the sinking ship.



We'll see. If it ever happens, I'll share my experience with you. I wonder if we have any business sellers here to know how it is there on the yon side, all the pros and cons


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> OMG, it happens to me all the time LOL! Someone asks like "what's your lowest" or "can you sell for 1/2 of the price", and I so want to tell everything I think about these annoying low balls, but I just answer politely and "sorry" and "thank you for understanding", and then when they buy it anyway I think how cool that I have good manners no matter what, you know



Exactly! They think we have such good customer service because they don't know what we are actually thinking! 
The buyer got a great deal, but I am happy to sell a higher priced item that I have no use for anymore. I only have one more bag that I really want to sell now before Dec 1. I have sold 4 items this week now ~$7,000 before fees. I don't think I sold anything in October at all!


----------



## poopsie

why why WHY ftlog if a seller is using the Tradesy label WHY cram a bag into a too small box? I know it wasn't leather or the most $$$$ bag around, but geeze


----------



## luv2run41

Yay! Hooray! My last bag sold [emoji4] I am very happy. I listed it ( with great apprehension) on ebay. It sold on Tradesy a few minutes ago.  I was really nervous to list again on ebay so glad it sold on Tradesy.


----------



## KDB

I just sold a Chanel bag! Yay! I have had so many low ball offers for my beautiful new bag. So happy it sold. 
I always use the Tradesy label and love it! However in this case the selling price was over $2500. How do u ladies ship higher value items? How do I get the address? (The item shows as sold but I have not received the sale notification). I hope to ship tomorrow and want to be ready to go! 
Thanks for any help you can give me! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## unbothered

Hi everyone! I just sold my first item on Tradesy over the weekend and I just wanted to say you are all awesome, this forum is great your advice and tips helped me so much!


----------



## fashion_victim9

KDB said:


> I just sold a Chanel bag! Yay! I have had so many low ball offers for my beautiful new bag. So happy it sold.
> I always use the Tradesy label and love it! However in this case the selling price was over $2500. How do u ladies ship higher value items? How do I get the address? (The item shows as sold but I have not received the sale notification). I hope to ship tomorrow and want to be ready to go!
> Thanks for any help you can give me! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



as far as I know these labels are available even for 2500+, aren't they? it used to be so, I remember we discussed it here. Doesn't Tradesy allow you to print the label for this purchase?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> as far as I know these labels are available even for 2500+, aren't they? it used to be so, I remember we discussed it here. Doesn't Tradesy allow you to print the label for this purchase?



I think there was a way around it, but they usually always say:


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I think there was a way around it, but they usually always say:



does it mean it's impossible to print their label? actually we don't need them to cover shipping, we just buy their label, aren't it diff things?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I haven't had a great buying experience recently. I bought this beautiful steal of a deal Louis Vuitton Empriente Bastille PM the other day. I mean, a huge deal! But unfortunately, the seller didn't have a picture of the date code and Tradesy put a hold on confirming the sale until she sends them additional pictures. That's what Tradesy told me when I inquired about the seller not being able to confirm. The seller said she never got the email from tradesy, even though Tradesy said they sent one. Which is weird.

Then the seller tried to call Tradesy last night and they were closed so she said she would try one more time today. She was discouraged because she didn't know it would be so difficult and felt like cancelling the sale. I tried really hard to give her all the information so she can just take a picture and email it to Tradesy, but since she is newbie I think she is confused. ??

I'd be really upset if the sale didn't go through. This is the 5th time I lost out on an authentic purse that was priced lower than normal because a date code wasn't provided in the pictures. It is amazing how many people who have a Louis Vuitton don't know what a date code is or where to find it. 

In the pictures, anyone who knows LV, would know it is authentic, but yet Tradesy still wants more proof. And I get it from a business standpoint because of fakes and everything. BUT I bought a multicolor trouville LV the other day and they didn't provide a date code and the sale went through just fine. The only difference is that I paid a lot more. Hmmm makes me wonder if they look into luxury items with a lower price only.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> does it mean it's impossible to print their label? actually we don't need them to cover shipping, we just buy their label, aren't it diff things?



I'm not sure. I've always just included in total price and go to USPS and creat my own label online and print it out.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I haven't had a great buying experience recently. I bought this beautiful steal of a deal Louis Vuitton Empriente Bastille PM the other day. I mean, a huge deal! But unfortunately, the seller didn't have a picture of the date code and Tradesy put a hold on confirming the sale until she sends them additional pictures. That's what Tradesy told me when I inquired about the seller not being able to confirm. The seller said she never got the email from tradesy, even though Tradesy said they sent one. Which is weird.
> 
> Then the seller tried to call Tradesy last night and they were closed so she said she would try one more time today. She was discouraged because she didn't know it would be so difficult and felt like cancelling the sale. I tried really hard to give her all the information so she can just take a picture and email it to Tradesy, but since she is newbie I think she is confused. ??
> 
> I'd be really upset if the sale didn't go through. This is the 5th time I lost out on an authentic purse that was priced lower than normal because a date code wasn't provided in the pictures. It is amazing how many people who have a Louis Vuitton don't know what a date code is or where to find it.
> 
> In the pictures, anyone who knows LV, would know it is authentic, but yet Tradesy still wants more proof. And I get it from a business standpoint because of fakes and everything. BUT I bought a multicolor trouville LV the other day and they didn't provide a date code and the sale went through just fine. The only difference is that I paid a lot more. Hmmm makes me wonder if they look into luxury items with a lower price only.



The same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. Tradesy asked for additional pictures from a personal email account. No notification of any kind on the TRADESY site. I hope things work out ok for you. 4 hours after I sent additional photos I was able to confirm the sale.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I'm not sure. I've always just included in total price and go to USPS and creat my own label online and print it out.



I used to do it too, but with Tradesy label it's cheaper (especially when I ship bags), easier, insurance is included, signature confirmation included for 500+ items and they take care of everything even if the package is lost or damaged, you don't have to worry about anything


----------



## ccbaggirl89

so i went ahead and pulled/removed all my listings just now... i'm not interested in paying their increased commission rate. for those who also did this (or plan to)... are you just going to remove the listings as well, or are you completely cancelling your account??


----------



## Pinkpeony123

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so i went ahead and pulled/removed all my listings just now... i'm not interested in paying their increased commission rate. for those who also did this (or plan to)... are you just going to remove the listings as well, or are you completely cancelling your account??



I started moving mine to ebay a few hours ago. I'll just use my account for buying now.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so i went ahead and pulled/removed all my listings just now... i'm not interested in paying their increased commission rate. for those who also did this (or plan to)... are you just going to remove the listings as well, or are you completely cancelling your account??



I think i am just going to clear what I have and raise the prices a little and just call it a day once those sell.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Someone just asked if I ship to Belgium. I'm not opposed to it, but I have no idea how. Any help or advice?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

One of my items says "Reserved" How long can an item be reserved?


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I haven't had a great buying experience recently. I bought this beautiful steal of a deal Louis Vuitton Empriente Bastille PM the other day. I mean, a huge deal! But unfortunately, the seller didn't have a picture of the date code and Tradesy put a hold on confirming the sale until she sends them additional pictures. That's what Tradesy told me when I inquired about the seller not being able to confirm. The seller said she never got the email from tradesy, even though Tradesy said they sent one. Which is weird.
> 
> Then the seller tried to call Tradesy last night and they were closed so she said she would try one more time today. She was discouraged because she didn't know it would be so difficult and felt like cancelling the sale. I tried really hard to give her all the information so she can just take a picture and email it to Tradesy, but since she is newbie I think she is confused. ??
> 
> I'd be really upset if the sale didn't go through. This is the 5th time I lost out on an authentic purse that was priced lower than normal because a date code wasn't provided in the pictures. It is amazing how many people who have a Louis Vuitton don't know what a date code is or where to find it.
> 
> In the pictures, anyone who knows LV, would know it is authentic, but yet Tradesy still wants more proof. And I get it from a business standpoint because of fakes and everything. BUT I bought a multicolor trouville LV the other day and they didn't provide a date code and the sale went through just fine. The only difference is that I paid a lot more. Hmmm makes me wonder if they look into luxury items with a lower price only.


that makes me think, their auth team is a flob. for different brands there are different details to look at. but when they are authenticating they focus on irrelevant things for this particular brand and skip the key factors. I hope your order goes through eventually. it already took a lot of efforts.
I got a great deal too on Givenchy bag from Abbey R, finally I got email that sale is confirmed.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Someone just asked if I ship to Belgium. I'm not opposed to it, but I have no idea how. Any help or advice?


she needs to chose Belgium in dropdown menu in top right corner (in red), then add the item to shopping cart, then she will see shipping rates via forwarder provided by Tradesy and check out.


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> One of my items says "Reserved" How long can an item be reserved?


it's 6 min. my items are quite often reserved, but it doesn't mean they are sold immediately. I store the items I'm eyeing in my cart too


----------



## nicole0612

KDB said:


> I just sold a Chanel bag! Yay! I have had so many low ball offers for my beautiful new bag. So happy it sold.
> I always use the Tradesy label and love it! However in this case the selling price was over $2500. How do u ladies ship higher value items? How do I get the address? (The item shows as sold but I have not received the sale notification). I hope to ship tomorrow and want to be ready to go!
> Thanks for any help you can give me! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]





fashion_victim9 said:


> as far as I know these labels are available even for 2500+, aren't they? it used to be so, I remember we discussed it here. Doesn't Tradesy allow you to print the label for this purchase?





alwayscoffee89 said:


> I think there was a way around it, but they usually always say:



For now, you will have to ship on your own and pay your own shipping (that is what the self-selected shipping price is for). The work around for the future is to select the Tradesy label option when on the desktop site. The app will not let you choose this option due to being over $2500. I find the app easier to make listings on, so I make my entire listing on the app, then just switch over to the desktop site to select the shipping method.


----------



## KDB

nicole0612 said:


> For now, you will have to ship on your own and pay your own shipping (that is what the self-selected shipping price is for). The work around for the future is to select the Tradesy label option when on the desktop site. The app will not let you choose this option due to being over $2500. I find the app easier to make listings on, so I make my entire listing on the app, then just switch over to the desktop site to select the shipping method.



Oh your so smart! I wish I knew this before! Thanks for your help. [emoji1360]


----------



## nicole0612

KDB said:


> Oh your so smart! I wish I knew this before! Thanks for your help. [emoji1360]



You're welcome! Glad to help [emoji4]


----------



## ClaudiaK

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so i went ahead and pulled/removed all my listings just now... i'm not interested in paying their increased commission rate. for those who also did this (or plan to)... are you just going to remove the listings as well, or are you completely cancelling your account??


I plan to pull my listings after 11/30, but will leave acct open. Who knows what the future holds for Tradesy? Maybe they've received so much flak over the commission increase that they'll reconsider... wishful thinking, I know. Hopefully everyone here has sent them an email!


----------



## LL777

My closet is empty. Sold my last 3 LV pieces the past weekend and moved my coach bags to eBay


----------



## nicole0612

LL777 said:


> My closet is empty. Sold my last 3 LV pieces the past weekend and moved my coach bags to eBay



Well done!


----------



## anthrosphere

LL777 said:


> My closet is empty. Sold my last 3 LV pieces the past weekend and moved my coach bags to eBay


Lucky. I had no luck selling anything. Well, I took 3 of my listings down, sent 1 of those items to consignment, and the other to ebay. I doubt it'll sell, though.  I am keeping my 3rd item for now, I forgot to take it with me to consignment but I plan on giving it to my mom. Bummer.


----------



## LL777

anthrosphere said:


> Lucky. I had no luck selling anything. Well, I took 3 of my listings down, sent 1 of those items to consignment, and the other to ebay. I doubt it'll sell, though.  I am keeping my 3rd item for now, I forgot to take it with me to consignment but I plan on giving it to my mom. Bummer.


I'm sorry to hear that. Don't get discouraged, you never know what buyers are looking for.


----------



## bernz84

anthrosphere said:


> Lucky. I had no luck selling anything. Well, I took 3 of my listings down, sent 1 of those items to consignment, and the other to ebay. I doubt it'll sell, though.  I am keeping my 3rd item for now, I forgot to take it with me to consignment but I plan on giving it to my mom. Bummer.


Don't feel bad. I wasn't able to sell my last item in my closet. I'm still keeping it on there, but only because I really have nothing to lose (it has poor resale value, anyway). I feel like whoever buys it won't be likely to return it since I've priced it very low. If I feel super desperate, I'll take it to a consignment.

I am no longer going to sell high ticket items on there, though. My Tradesy will only be up for selling low risk stuff, much like how I treat my Poshmark account (which is basically an app version of Craigslist it seems).


----------



## fashion_victim9

I don't have much choice and can't lose Tradesy as it's my business and sales are going good there in common, sometimes same like on eBay and sometimes even much better. I'm raising prices for new items and keeping my old listings the way they are. But I will not accept any offers since now, as I used to do sometimes when I had reasonable ones.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> that makes me think, their auth team is a flob. for different brands there are different details to look at. but when they are authenticating they focus on irrelevant things for this particular brand and skip the key factors. I hope your order goes through eventually. it already took a lot of efforts.
> I got a great deal too on Givenchy bag from Abbey R, finally I got email that sale is confirmed.


They ended up cancelling it.


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> They ended up cancelling it.



Don't feel too bad, I had that bag a couple of years ago and sold it because it is way too small to be functional as any kind of tote but it looks goofy as a purse


----------



## paula3boys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so i went ahead and pulled/removed all my listings just now... i'm not interested in paying their increased commission rate. for those who also did this (or plan to)... are you just going to remove the listings as well, or are you completely cancelling your account??





ClaudiaK said:


> I plan to pull my listings after 11/30, but will leave acct open. Who knows what the future holds for Tradesy? Maybe they've received so much flak over the commission increase that they'll reconsider... wishful thinking, I know. Hopefully everyone here has sent them an email!



I am removing my listings and leaving my account in case they wise up, but won't hold my breath!
Just added "CLOSING AFTER NOVEMBER 30TH DUE TO TRADESY INCREASED COMMISSIONS, IMPOSED ONLY ON SMALL SELLERS" to my closet right now and will leave that up.


----------



## poopsie

I am just going to park a bunch of inexpensive shoes there. The increase isn't as noticeable when something sells for less than $50. As long as they keep their shipping label and accept returns I will use them.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> They ended up cancelling it.


No way. did they provide you any reason for that? I heard crickets since I contacted Tradesy on weekend with a screenshot of my authenticity report. I guess they don't want to hear that.
BTW I wonder why they do pre-sale authenticaion by pictures now? while they are overwhelmed with returns and don't want to deal with actual bag, something maybe going on with their auth team, like they don't have qualified ppl left on the spot.

I already posted the most thought-after bags on eBay (and so it began, watchers, lowballers...). I'm going to put my Tradesy shop on vacation at midnight and sort out my listings in the next couple of days. I will increase price for designer bags and shoes, and will post them at old price on eBay. a lot of buyers know how to locate an item at lower price LOL. also I'll send some stuff to consignors.
But I wonder if keeping the same main picture and description on eBay and Tradesy will negatively affect Google search? I heard they will brush off any duplicates, so it maybe wise to alter main pic, title and opening line of description when reposting elsewhere/


----------



## GemsBerry

paula3boys said:


> I am removing my listings and leaving my account in case they wise up, but won't hold my breath!
> Just added "CLOSING AFTER NOVEMBER 30TH DUE TO TRADESY INCREASED COMMISSIONS, IMPOSED ONLY ON SMALL SELLERS" to my closet right now and will leave that up.


I like "imposed only on small sellers", I'm gonna borrow it


----------



## alwayscoffee89

They did not give me a reason and ignored my email. Very disappointing. What is crazy is a found a fake on one of their closets! And I see fakes all the time, but yet they can't distinguish between the two.

Good idea about putting your closet on vacation, I want to do that too! 



GemsBerry said:


> No way. did they provide you any reason for that? I heard crickets since I contacted Tradesy on weekend with a screenshot of my authenticity report. I guess they don't want to hear that.
> BTW I wonder why they do pre-sale authenticaion by pictures now? while they are overwhelmed with returns and don't want to deal with actual bag, something maybe going on with their auth team, like they don't have qualified ppl left on the spot.
> 
> I already posted the most thought-after bags on eBay (and so it began, watchers, lowballers...). I'm going to put my Tradesy shop on vacation at midnight and sort out my listings in the next couple of days. I will increase price for designer bags and shoes, and will post them at old price on eBay. a lot of buyers know how to locate an item at lower price LOL. also I'll send some stuff to consignors.
> But I wonder if keeping the same main picture and description on eBay and Tradesy will negatively affect Google search? I heard they will brush off any duplicates, so it maybe wise to alter main pic, title and opening line of description when reposting elsewhere/


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Inside I want to close my account because of the close to consignment fees for sellers selling their own stuff.    I would only sell on a platform that enables me to earn what I want for my item.  However, I might want to buy something, so for now I am using my account for only buying.  I am happy Tradesy for the time I needed their service for selling helped me reconstruct my purse collection to enjoy for years to come.  I am looking forward to keeping most of my bags or giving them to my mother to enjoy.  There is a lot of work, sometimes stress, and money loss that goes into selling handbags.  So, I am not interested in the sale and buy cycle.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> They did not give me a reason and ignored my email. Very disappointing. What is crazy is a found a fake on one of their closets! And I see fakes all the time, but yet they can't distinguish between the two.
> 
> Good idea about putting your closet on vacation, I want to do that too!


I bet you will sell the bag elsewhere, and maybe even for a better price. I saw fakes of the same brand too, they are still there.


----------



## GemsBerry

many things don't add up now, false "authentication", damaged returned items, Tradesy closets' liquidation, fee increase for small sellers only...
this explains a lot actually, Tradesy is outsourcing their returns to Happy returns http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...py-Returns-Announce-Mall-Locations-Innovative


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy is outsourcing their returns to Happy returns http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...py-Returns-Announce-Mall-Locations-Innovative



Wow, that's interesting news. I wonder what are the conditions of this outsource cooperation, and is it a good or bad news for Tradesy and it's sellers? Seems like foreboding to me...


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> many things don't add up now, false "authentication", damaged returned items, Tradesy closets' liquidation, fee increase for small sellers only...
> this explains a lot actually, Tradesy is outsourcing their returns to Happy returns http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...py-Returns-Announce-Mall-Locations-Innovative



but look, it seems they've been partners for a while http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...rns-Launches-In-Person-Return-Solution-Online


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Wow, that's interesting news. I wonder what are the conditions of this outsource cooperation, and is it a good or bad news for Tradesy and it's sellers? Seems like foreboding to me...


It doesn't look like it will do much. Instead of Tradesy providing the return label, the buyer returns to the return bar. The return bar will charge the retailers, possibly an amount that is in line with the amount they would have paid for the return label. I wonder if it might be a way for a buyer to avoid getting store credit? I think the returns still come back to Tradesy for them to resell.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

GemsBerry said:


> many things don't add up now, false "authentication", damaged returned items, Tradesy closets' liquidation, fee increase for small sellers only...
> this explains a lot actually, Tradesy is outsourcing their returns to Happy returns http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...py-Returns-Announce-Mall-Locations-Innovative



They aren't reselling them for Tradesy are they? Seems like this just helps Tradesy speed up the return process.


----------



## jmc3007

Pinkpeony123 said:


> They aren't reselling them for Tradesy are they? Seems like this just helps Tradesy speed up the return process.


Yes it's simply a drop-off point for buyers to return unwanted items for store credit only, not cash.  I saw the Happy Return blurb under Tradesy return outline below each listing for a couple weeks now.  there's maybe 3-4 physical locations at the moment. Those who want credit card refunds still have to snail mail their items to HQ.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Yes it's simply a drop-off point for buyers to return unwanted items for store credit only, not cash.  I saw the Happy Return blurb under Tradesy return outline below each listing for a couple weeks now.  there's maybe 3-4 physical locations at the moment. Those who want credit card refunds still have to snail mail their items to HQ.


This explains why I got my money released on a sale in just 3 days. The buyer was in LA and the item appeared in Tradesy's closet. I'm still surprised the money was released without being authenticated first.

I can see all kinds of problems with this concept. How are the reps at the return bar going to know what the returned item should look like? They would have no idea if it was switched by the buyer.


----------



## jmc3007

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Inside I want to close my account because of the close to consignment fees for sellers selling their own stuff.    I would only sell on a platform that enables me to earn what I want for my item.  However, I might want to buy something, so for now I am using my account for only buying.  I am happy Tradesy for the time I needed their service for selling helped me reconstruct my purse collection to enjoy for years to come.  I am looking forward to keeping most of my bags or giving them to my mother to enjoy.  There is a lot of work, sometimes stress, and money loss that goes into selling handbags.  So, I am not interested in the sale and buy cycle.


It'll come down to each seller find his/her own equilibrium of what they get out of Tradesy.  For me their shipping labels and returns department mean a great deal.  Recently I had to file a claim loss after my parcel was picked up by USPS but never scanned or delivered after 2-3 weeks.  I signed the affidavit and they reimbursed me fully for the item's value which is almost $1500.  If it hadn't been for their insurance I would have been out of pocket for the loss and it would have been painful to absorb it. First time ever that this happened in 18 moth period, though I supposed that's the whole point of insurance - it only takes one claim right? So it depends on the value of each transaction, this feature may or may not mean much to someone else.

The second valuable feature for me is returns, yes the process can be fraught, frustrating, imperfect, unfair and whatnots BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY there's a group of people who take care of this so I don't have to.  While I may disagree with their decisions from time to time, I'd still take that risk over dealing with eBay who basically jam sellers with returns, or tell buyers to destroy "fake" bags with no recourse. Additionally when Tradesy sellers are scammed (empty box or re-route tactics) Tradesy have a vested interest to resolve in favor of the sellers especially when their labels were used and I wouldn't have to get involved with USPS bureaucracy etc. 

There may come a day when their returns dept gets outsourced to India/Mexico/ or whatever and all bets will be off lol.


----------



## GemsBerry

I wonder if pro sellers have to accept their returns from now on? if they don't get fee increase they may have to.
Tradesy revenue/sales increased 4 times in a year, respectively # of returns increased x4+.
I can't find info how the whole Happy Returns-Tradesy model works. customer brings return to the return bar. they look at it, then if it's OK do they issue the store credit on the spot and keep the bag in their location on display? or do they send it to warehouse (presumably theirs, not Tradesy's)? then what if something's wrong with the return? unlike Nordstrom/Rack it's not necessarily NWT item. they will have to evaluate and authenticate it on the spot. the stuff has to be seasoned authenticators and know many brands.


----------



## anthrosphere

LL777 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Don't get discouraged, you never know what buyers are looking for.





bernz84 said:


> Don't feel bad. I wasn't able to sell my last item in my closet. I'm still keeping it on there, but only because I really have nothing to lose (it has poor resale value, anyway). I feel like whoever buys it won't be likely to return it since I've priced it very low. If I feel super desperate, I'll take it to a consignment.
> 
> I am no longer going to sell high ticket items on there, though. My Tradesy will only be up for selling low risk stuff, much like how I treat my Poshmark account (which is basically an app version of Craigslist it seems).


Thanks. I decided to go ahead and relist 2 of my items on Tradesy, I had absolutely zero luck selling them on eBay and I was hesitant sending them to consignment since I hate waiting 60 days for my money. I had to raise the prices a bit, but if Tradesy's calculations are correct, the loss shouldn't be too bad. Just crossing fingers now that they eventually sell. I may list my stuff on Lollipuff too, just to see what happens. After this I'm never selling any of my designer stuff ever again. Such a hassle.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> I wonder if pro sellers have to accept their returns from now on? if they don't get fee increase they may have to.
> Tradesy revenue/sales increased 4 times in a year, respectively # of returns increased x4+.
> I can't find info how the whole Happy Returns-Tradesy model works. customer brings return to the return bar. they look at it, then if it's OK do they issue the store credit on the spot and keep the bag in their location on display? or do they send it to warehouse (presumably theirs, not Tradesy's)? then what if something's wrong with the return? unlike Nordstrom/Rack it's not necessarily NWT item. they will have to evaluate and authenticate it on the spot. the stuff has to be seasoned authenticators and know many brands.


I don't necessarily interpret or connect that the seller will get funds released when a return is processed by Happy Returns.  The buyer receives immediate credit so she's motivated to buy something else but the return will go back to Tradesy and be checked for condition and authenticity as before.  Recent practice also indicates that the seller can still have their funds pulled despite store credit to buyer if Tradesy decides against taking it into their closet. 

Too early to tell if there's any longevity in this partnership or in Happy Returns itself, seems like a few ppl have tested the service in LA which would normally get the returns to Tradesy in a day by mail anyway.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

jmc3007 said:


> It'll come down to each seller find his/her own equilibrium of what they get out of Tradesy.  For me their shipping labels and returns department mean a great deal.  Recently I had to file a claim loss after my parcel was picked up by USPS but never scanned or delivered after 2-3 weeks.  I signed the affidavit and they reimbursed me fully for the item's value which is almost $1500.  If it hadn't been for their insurance I would have been out of pocket for the loss and it would have been painful to absorb it. First time ever that this happened in 18 moth period, though I supposed that's the whole point of insurance - it only takes one claim right? So it depends on the value of each transaction, this feature may or may not mean much to someone else.
> 
> The second valuable feature for me is returns, yes the process can be fraught, frustrating, imperfect, unfair and whatnots BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY there's a group of people who take care of this so I don't have to.  While I may disagree with their decisions from time to time, I'd still take that risk over dealing with eBay who basically jam sellers with returns, or tell buyers to destroy "fake" bags with no recourse. Additionally when Tradesy sellers are scammed (empty box or re-route tactics) Tradesy have a vested interest to resolve in favor of the sellers especially when their labels were used and I wouldn't have to get involved with USPS bureaucracy etc.
> 
> There may come a day when their returns dept gets outsourced to India/Mexico/ or whatever and all bets will be off lol.


I can't say much right now because I have to go somewhere. I am glad Tradesy will work with some people's business model. For me, I am not interested in the resale, buy, and repeat cycle especially with the close to consignment fees.  That will not work for me unless I raise the price.  I am buying with a long term view now more than ever before because I can't be a casual flipper.  I don't enjoy spending my money and then turning around and selling a bag that looks brand new for a 30%  loss.  If I was selling other people's  bags for that loss, I would not care like consignment and high fee stores.   Tradesy probably knows many sellers will get over that fee, but I am readjusting my attitude to the buy and the resale cycle.


----------



## Pao9

Luxxiebaby said:


> I had read on another forum that in an effort to recoup some of the money they are losing on returns, Tradesy was starting to refund buyers and return items to sellers unilaterally. Even if a seller listed an item as "Gently Used" and provided plenty of pictures, Tradesy's new strategy is to find a misstep by the seller to justify refunding the buyer to keep her happy and pulling the money from the seller's account.
> 
> Naturally, I did not believe this would go down, but it seems to be happening for real now.  I have two friends who are individual sellers and one who is a Tradesy business seller who have all had this happen to them in the past two weeks.  Each was upset and tried to fight the decision, but Tradesy stuck to their guns.
> 
> Needless to say, it has me nervous about continuing on selling with them.  If any little thing can be nitpicked and used to justify a refund, how can a seller even begin to protect herself?!
> 
> It's just absolutely absurd that sellers are now being used by Tradesy to subsidize their bottom line and poor business model.





whateve said:


> The main reason I'm at Tradesy is because of the return policy. If they get rid of that, there would be almost no reason to stay. (The only other good thing is the shipping label.) When I make a sale on ebay, at least my buyers have to decide if they want to pay for return shipping and lose their original shipping when they make a return, assuming they aren't claiming not as described. I consider the shipping cost and my restocking fee on ebay to be a deterrent to returns. There is no deterrent at all to returns on Tradesy.





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Sometimes the buyers damage the bags so they can get their money back instead of TRADESY credit.



Hi ladies, 
I rarely comment on this thread. It I do sell on tradesy and have been for about 3 years. It is a shame to see what tradesy has become! 
They had the most potential but they are hitting their core business, the sellers. 
I totally understand that they need to raise their commission and that the discounts they did before were absurd, they were loosing money! However since they purchase shop-hers, which was an amazing website and sold my high end items well, authenticating them and eliminating any potential issues with buyers, they went downhill. 

I'm. Not sure what the gained with the acquisition but for sure it wasn't the customers as shop-hers offered something no other website did. 

As a seasoned seller I will tell you what is happening:
Returns are being put on the sellers: if you sell a shoe that is new in box, without the original tag (price) and list it as new, tradesy will return the item to you and say that it needs to be listed as gently used. What??? It's new with dust bag with box? Why should I send the price? 
I have had instances where the show was damaged and returned to me. I don't know if the damage is done by the buyer or by tradesy to have a reason to send to me. I have to send many extra high res pictures to the tô fight my case, many times they won't budge. I got back a pair of louboutins brand new, one pair completely stretched out, like if a man tried to fit his foot in. Totally damaged! I won this because I had many pictures t prove I shipped it on perfect condition. 
Another pair came back with the heel caps unglued!!!!!! Sent pics of perfect shoes and got a response of, Sell it for $50 less and we will refund the diference. Needless to say I fixed it and sold it on Poshmark. 
What I am trying to say is tradesy went from being a company with honest customer service and now they are not. I sell on posh despite the 20% fee because they are unbiased when it comes to these decisions. They don't favor only the buyer like eBay does. They also authenticate over $500.

Please be careful! Take many picture and expect to get an item back even though you know it was perfect!

Tradesy should eliminate the return policy for no reason, it helps no one! 
They should take returns with only if the listing is misrepresented. If you look at how many items they have for sale it's ridiculous! People think this is Bloomingdales or saks! It's a resale site! You are getting brand new loubs for $300 and not $995!!!!!!!

Just wanted to make everyone aware sorry for the rant! 

I'm just scared that they will end u like Vaunte and shut down the site while people are still owed thousands!


----------



## paula3boys

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I rarely comment on this thread. It I do sell on tradesy and have been for about 3 years. It is a shame to see what tradesy has become!
> They had the most potential but they are hitting their core business, the sellers.
> I totally understand that they need to raise their commission and that the discounts they did before were absurd, they were loosing money! However since they purchase shop-hers, which was an amazing website and sold my high end items well, authenticating them and eliminating any potential issues with buyers, they went downhill.
> 
> I'm. Not sure what the gained with the acquisition but for sure it wasn't the customers as shop-hers offered something no other website did.
> 
> As a seasoned seller I will tell you what is happening:
> Returns are being put on the sellers: if you sell a shoe that is new in box, without the original tag (price) and list it as new, tradesy will return the item to you and say that it needs to be listed as gently used. What??? It's new with dust bag with box? Why should I send the price?
> I have had instances where the show was damaged and returned to me. I don't know if the damage is done by the buyer or by tradesy to have a reason to send to me. I have to send many extra high res pictures to the tô fight my case, many times they won't budge. I got back a pair of louboutins brand new, one pair completely stretched out, like if a man tried to fit his foot in. Totally damaged! I won this because I had many pictures t prove I shipped it on perfect condition.
> Another pair came back with the heel caps unglued!!!!!! Sent pics of perfect shoes and got a response of, Sell it for $50 less and we will refund the diference. Needless to say I fixed it and sold it on Poshmark.
> What I am trying to say is tradesy went from being a company with honest customer service and now they are not. I sell on posh despite the 20% fee because they are unbiased when it comes to these decisions. They don't favor only the buyer like eBay does. They also authenticate over $500.
> 
> Please be careful! Take many picture and expect to get an item back even though you know it was perfect!
> 
> Tradesy should eliminate the return policy for no reason, it helps no one!
> They should take returns with only if the listing is misrepresented. If you look at how many items they have for sale it's ridiculous! People think this is Bloomingdales or saks! It's a resale site! You are getting brand new loubs for $300 and not $995!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to make everyone aware sorry for the rant!
> 
> I'm just scared that they will end u like Vaunte and shut down the site while people are still owed thousands!



I agree. With all of this and had the same experience


----------



## bernz84

Pao9 said:


> They should take returns with only if the listing is misrepresented. If you look at how many items they have for sale it's ridiculous! People think this is Bloomingdales or saks! It's a resale site! You are getting brand new loubs for $300 and not $995!!!!!!!



I'm sorry for your experiences with Tradesy and I agree, I think returns should have only been accepted if the item was misrepresented. I think if they had went with that rule instead of the free-for-all returns, there would be less wishy-washy and uninformed buyers who have made the return policy to what it is now. I have dealt with buyers like that and they are the worst. If they don't like secondhand stuff, go to the store, for crying out loud!

That and they really should have set up a feedback setup, like eBay. At least then buyers and sellers could see the person's transaction history and determine if they want to enter into a transaction with him/her.


----------



## Real Authentication

Yes, once, a purchase.  Not a bad experience [emoji106]


----------



## bernz84

bernz84 said:


> I'm sorry for your experiences with Tradesy and I agree, I think returns should have only been accepted if the item was misrepresented. I think if they had went with that rule instead of the free-for-all returns, there would be less wishy-washy and uninformed buyers who have made the return policy to what it is now. I have dealt with buyers like that and they are the worst. If they don't like secondhand stuff, go to the store, for crying out loud!
> 
> That and they really should have set up a feedback setup, like eBay. At least then buyers and sellers could see the person's transaction history and determine if they want to enter into a transaction with him/her.


I know my take on returns is harsh and not everyone would agree with me on this. I get that we all change our minds when it comes to buying an item. However, I think if something you buy doesn't work out _and _it's something you bought from a private seller _and_ it was EXACTLY as described, you either a) try to sell the item yourself and b) do more research when you want to buy something else and use this experience as an expensive lesson.

It is unfortunate that there are many buyers who've basically abused the return system to the point that Tradesy is overwhelmed and flat out returning items to sellers in conditions that are worse than when originally sold. Tradesy "was" supposed to be a safe haven for us private sellers that didn't want to deal with bad buyers we find on eBay. At least with eBay we can see what type of person the buyer/seller is just based on their previous feedback. With Tradesy, you can't see anything!


----------



## poopsie

bernz84 said:


> I know my take on returns is harsh and not everyone would agree with me on this. I get that we all change our minds when it comes to buying an item. However, I think if something you buy doesn't work out _and _it's something you bought from a private seller _and_ it was EXACTLY as described, you either a) try to sell the item yourself and b) do more research when you want to buy something else and use this experience as an expensive lesson.
> 
> It is unfortunate that there are many buyers who've basically abused the return system to the point that Tradesy is overwhelmed and flat out returning items to sellers in conditions that are worse than when originally sold. Tradesy "was" supposed to be a safe haven for us private sellers that didn't want to deal with bad buyers we find on eBay. *At least with eBay we can see what type of person the buyer/seller is just based on their previous feedback. With Tradesy, you can't see anything!*



Unfortunately Ebay changed to where buyers can only receive + fb . Any hint of a - comment and the fb is removed and the seller reprimanded. You can only vet a buyer via their fb left for others.


----------



## bernz84

poopsie said:


> Unfortunately Ebay changed to where buyers can only receive + fb . Any hint of a - comment and the fb is removed and the seller reprimanded. You can only vet a buyer via their fb left for others.


Really? Wow, when was this?! My goodness, things have changed.


----------



## whateve

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I rarely comment on this thread. It I do sell on tradesy and have been for about 3 years. It is a shame to see what tradesy has become!
> They had the most potential but they are hitting their core business, the sellers.
> I totally understand that they need to raise their commission and that the discounts they did before were absurd, they were loosing money! However since they purchase shop-hers, which was an amazing website and sold my high end items well, authenticating them and eliminating any potential issues with buyers, they went downhill.
> 
> I'm. Not sure what the gained with the acquisition but for sure it wasn't the customers as shop-hers offered something no other website did.
> 
> As a seasoned seller I will tell you what is happening:
> Returns are being put on the sellers: if you sell a shoe that is new in box, without the original tag (price) and list it as new, tradesy will return the item to you and say that it needs to be listed as gently used. What??? It's new with dust bag with box? Why should I send the price?
> I have had instances where the show was damaged and returned to me. I don't know if the damage is done by the buyer or by tradesy to have a reason to send to me. I have to send many extra high res pictures to the tô fight my case, many times they won't budge. I got back a pair of louboutins brand new, one pair completely stretched out, like if a man tried to fit his foot in. Totally damaged! I won this because I had many pictures t prove I shipped it on perfect condition.
> Another pair came back with the heel caps unglued!!!!!! Sent pics of perfect shoes and got a response of, Sell it for $50 less and we will refund the diference. Needless to say I fixed it and sold it on Poshmark.
> What I am trying to say is tradesy went from being a company with honest customer service and now they are not. I sell on posh despite the 20% fee because they are unbiased when it comes to these decisions. They don't favor only the buyer like eBay does. They also authenticate over $500.
> 
> Please be careful! Take many picture and expect to get an item back even though you know it was perfect!
> 
> Tradesy should eliminate the return policy for no reason, it helps no one!
> They should take returns with only if the listing is misrepresented. If you look at how many items they have for sale it's ridiculous! People think this is Bloomingdales or saks! It's a resale site! You are getting brand new loubs for $300 and not $995!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to make everyone aware sorry for the rant!
> 
> I'm just scared that they will end u like Vaunte and shut down the site while people are still owed thousands!


I'm afraid of that too. I withdraw my money as soon as I can. I have several items listed as new without tags, based on their system of asking if the item has tags and then if it has any signs of wear. I sell my shoes there exclusively because of the return policy and the shipping costs. If they changed their return policy, people would damage things in order to return, or lie.


bernz84 said:


> Really? Wow, when was this?! My goodness, things have changed.


The change that sellers could only leave positive feedback for buyers went into effect a very long time ago, probably more than 5 years.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

I had 2 buyers message me today they want to buy my items after I deleted everything. If they were going to buy they should've done it before today. I'm going to relist them but they will have to absorb the new fees and pay within 48 hours or I'm deleting them again.


----------



## whateve

Pinkpeony123 said:


> I had 2 buyers message me today they want to buy my items after I deleted everything. If they were going to buy they should've done it before today. I'm going to relist them but they will have to absorb the new fees and pay within 48 hours or I'm deleting them again.


That's interesting. I wish I knew how many sellers took off their items, if it was enough for Tradesy to notice.


----------



## LL777

whateve said:


> That's interesting. I wish I knew how many sellers took off their items, if it was enough for Tradesy to notice.


I think in a short term they are happy about us removing our listings. In this case, they will sell more stuff from their closets. I believe if you purchase something from their closets you are not able to return. Correct me please if I'm wrong. By increasing their fee, they are going to weed out a lot of buyers as well. I won't buy anything off Tradesy anymore.


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> I think in a short term they are happy about us removing our listings. In this case, they will sell more stuff from their closets. I believe if you purchase something from their closets you are not able to return. Correct me please if I'm wrong. By increasing their fee, they are going to weed out a lot of buyers as well. I won't buy anything off Tradesy anymore.


I've only bought a few things on Tradesy. I stopped because of the return policy. I don't want store credit for a return, because I might not find something else I want. I'm finding myself buying on ebay like I have always done. I don't always care if the seller takes returns, but for things I'm not sure about I'll buy from someone who takes returns. I'd much rather get the money back on my credit card, even if I have to pay something to return.


----------



## nicole0612

LL777 said:


> I think in a short term they are happy about us removing our listings. In this case, they will sell more stuff from their closets. I believe if you purchase something from their closets you are not able to return. Correct me please if I'm wrong. By increasing their fee, they are going to weed out a lot of buyers as well. I won't buy anything off Tradesy anymore.



Their closets allow returns unless they are having a sale, then it is final sale.


----------



## LL777

nicole0612 said:


> Their closets allow returns unless they are having a sale, then it is final sale.


Thank you  I didn't know about that.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

LL777 said:


> I think in a short term they are happy about us removing our listings. In this case, they will sell more stuff from their closets. I believe if you purchase something from their closets you are not able to return. Correct me please if I'm wrong. By increasing their fee, they are going to weed out a lot of buyers as well. I won't buy anything off Tradesy anymore.




They probably are happy to lose small sellers. Their main goal now is to empty their own closets anyway. Maybe they only want the volume seller's that have thousands of sales each year. As a,seller I always felt more secure on Tradesy but not anymore. If I need to buy I'll try ebay first. Instead of selling I'll just consign.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

This is what Tradesy wrote to me in response to them cancelling my sale for an authentic Louis Vuitton Bastille. Seller did not have pictures of date code. 
First I'll post what I wrote to them:


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> This is what Tradesy wrote to me in response to them cancelling my sale for an authentic Louis Vuitton Bastille. Seller did not have pictures of date code.
> First I'll post what I wrote to them:



wow, at least it wasn't copy+paste answer that even not related to your e-mail lol
they often answer with these common texts like they have some patterns prepared. I have to write for the second time and ask like did you REALLY read my e-mail? cause I have a feeling that you didn't


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> This is what Tradesy wrote to me in response to them cancelling my sale for an authentic Louis Vuitton Bastille. Seller did not have pictures of date code.
> First I'll post what I wrote to them:


It gets too messy nowadays, but as long as explanation goes it looks like they really tried to protect the buyer. the question is did they do it timely. with current delays with email notifications and even sale notifications, I'm not entirely sure that the seller is the one to blame.


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> This is what Tradesy wrote to me in response to them cancelling my sale for an authentic Louis Vuitton Bastille. Seller did not have pictures of date code.
> First I'll post what I wrote to them:



Tradesy should address why only small sellers pay increased commissions


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> It gets too messy nowadays, but as long as explanation goes it looks like they really tried to protect the buyer. the question is did they do it timely. with current delays with email notifications and even sale notifications, I'm not entirely sure that the seller is the one to blame.



Yea, sometimes I don't get a "sale" notification by email until a few hours before the sale ends!! How sad. 

And I was satisfied with their response and shocked it wasn't copy and paste! But I really wanted that purse


----------



## uadjit

I put my closet on vacation for a month while I figure out what to do with my listings there. Still never got that email about the changes, btw. :/


----------



## whateve

I accept returns on ebay for any reason. Today I got a return back on ebay that was incomplete. It is now worth much less than what I originally sold it for. Ebay says that unless the buyer admits altering the item, I have to issue the full refund. It makes me want to stay on Tradesy just for the return policy.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I accept returns on ebay for any reason. Today I got a return back on ebay that was incomplete. It is now worth much less than what I originally sold it for. Ebay says that unless the buyer admits altering the item, I have to issue the full refund. It makes me want to stay on Tradesy just for the return policy.


what was altered? I don't think Tradesy provides you much protection in this case either. sellers receive their bags back without original boxes.
you can still argue if it's something like missing shoulder strap and you have pictures in the listing as a proof.


----------



## Toby93

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I rarely comment on this thread. It I do sell on tradesy and have been for about 3 years. It is a shame to see what tradesy has become!
> They had the most potential but they are hitting their core business, the sellers.
> I totally understand that they need to raise their commission and that the discounts they did before were absurd, they were loosing money! However since they purchase shop-hers, which was an amazing website and sold my high end items well, authenticating them and eliminating any potential issues with buyers, they went downhill.
> 
> I'm. Not sure what the gained with the acquisition but for sure it wasn't the customers as shop-hers offered something no other website did.
> 
> As a seasoned seller I will tell you what is happening:
> Returns are being put on the sellers: if you sell a shoe that is new in box, without the original tag (price) and list it as new, tradesy will return the item to you and say that it needs to be listed as gently used. What??? It's new with dust bag with box? Why should I send the price?
> I have had instances where the show was damaged and returned to me. I don't know if the damage is done by the buyer or by tradesy to have a reason to send to me. I have to send many extra high res pictures to the tô fight my case, many times they won't budge. I got back a pair of louboutins brand new, one pair completely stretched out, like if a man tried to fit his foot in. Totally damaged! I won this because I had many pictures t prove I shipped it on perfect condition.
> Another pair came back with the heel caps unglued!!!!!! Sent pics of perfect shoes and got a response of, Sell it for $50 less and we will refund the diference. Needless to say I fixed it and sold it on Poshmark.
> What I am trying to say is tradesy went from being a company with honest customer service and now they are not. I sell on posh despite the 20% fee because they are unbiased when it comes to these decisions. They don't favor only the buyer like eBay does. They also authenticate over $500.
> 
> Please be careful! Take many picture and expect to get an item back even though you know it was perfect!
> 
> Tradesy should eliminate the return policy for no reason, it helps no one!
> They should take returns with only if the listing is misrepresented. If you look at how many items they have for sale it's ridiculous! People think this is Bloomingdales or saks! It's a resale site! You are getting brand new loubs for $300 and not $995!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to make everyone aware sorry for the rant!
> 
> I'm just scared that they will end u like Vaunte and shut down the site while people are still owed thousands!





paula3boys said:


> I agree. With all of this and had the same experience



+1.     I doubt I will sell on Tradesy again, which is too bad since I thought they had a lot of potential.  I know they won't miss small sellers like myself as I only sold 50+ items☹️   I really miss Shop Hers.....


----------



## aga5

Has anytime tried Vestiaire?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> what was altered? I don't think Tradesy provides you much protection in this case either. sellers receive their bags back without original boxes.
> you can still argue if it's something like missing shoulder strap and you have pictures in the listing as a proof.


You're probably right. Tradesy would have shipped it back to me if they noticed. The buyer returned because she changed her mind, not because it was defective, so she had to pay shipping both ways. It was a planner and she returned it without the inserts. All she sent was the binder. She removed the paper and indexes.

Ebay said it was a 'she said, she said' case. Unless the buyer admitted forgetting to include the inserts, I have to give her the full refund. She said she didn't remember removing them. That wasn't considered an admission.


----------



## jmc3007

Here's a really good read about various reselling platforms - https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...thredup-vestiaire-collective-tradesy-poshmark

A few ppl have mentioned Shop Hers, while I looked at it now and then I never bought or sold with them.  Maybe they were really good with a couple names like Chanel or Hermes but as for the rest of other premier designers I found the inventory quite lacking hence I proceeded with Tradesy around the same time.  SH turned out to be a niche player and didn't amass enough members and why they ended up being acquired.

Also from around this time in mid 2015 I consigned over 100 items from my closet to the RealReal and the woman sent to sort through my items said that business sellers constituted the majority of their sales volume vs personal sellers such as myself.  She said TRR didn't intentionally go down this path but this was how the market panned out.  By business sellers she meant small boutiques, wholesalers etc who could provide a constant supply of new inventory.

Back to Tradesy, the article mentions 2017 as the year they and their investors are looking for profitability so raising commissions rate fits into that bigger picture.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> You're probably right. Tradesy would have shipped it back to me if they noticed. The buyer returned because she changed her mind, not because it was defective, so she had to pay shipping both ways. It was a planner and she returned it without the inserts. All she sent was the binder. She removed the paper and indexes.
> 
> Ebay said it was a 'she said, she said' case. Unless the buyer admitted forgetting to include the inserts, I have to give her the full refund. She said she didn't remember removing them. That wasn't considered an admission.


It's not like you can just drop that thing without noticing it. we have to absorb some losses. one of my Etsy shipments to France ended up in Turkey(??!!) and got lost there. I'm sending the replacement.


----------



## poopsie

jmc3007 said:


> Here's a really good read about various reselling platforms - https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...thredup-vestiaire-collective-tradesy-poshmark
> 
> A few ppl have mentioned Shop Hers, while I looked at it now and then I never bought or sold with them.  Maybe they were really good with a couple names like Chanel or Hermes but as for the rest of other premier designers I found the inventory quite lacking hence I proceeded with Tradesy around the same time.  SH turned out to be a niche player and didn't amass enough members and why they ended up being acquired.
> 
> Also from around this time in mid 2015 I consigned over 100 items from my closet to the RealReal and the woman sent to sort through my items said that business sellers constituted the majority of their sales volume vs personal sellers such as myself.  She said TRR didn't intentionally go down this path but this was how the market panned out. * By business sellers she meant small boutiques, wholesalers etc who could provide a constant supply of new inventory.*
> 
> Back to Tradesy, the article mentions 2017 as the year they and their investors are looking for profitability so raising commissions rate fits into that bigger picture.




Wholesalers? Of designer goods?


----------



## jmc3007

poopsie said:


> Wholesalers? Of designer goods?


Companies that represent brands, they often tend to be small or indie designers, who act as intermediary between the designers or factories and trade buyers.  In NYC these wholesalers also hold sample salesopen to the public to get rid of excess inventory.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> what was altered? I don't think Tradesy provides you much protection in this case either. sellers receive their bags back without original boxes.
> you can still argue if it's something like missing shoulder strap and you have pictures in the listing as a proof.



about a month ago Tradesy returned me shoes with the box, but without dust bag. I e-mailed them about it, and they sent me 2 dust bags (instead of one).


----------



## ironic568

Toby93 said:


> +1.     I doubt I will sell on Tradesy again, which is too bad since I thought they had a lot of potential.  I know they won't miss small sellers like myself as I only sold 50+ items☹️   *I really miss Shop Hers*.....



Same here . I never started selling on Tradesy after SH was taken over by them. I did get a $200 voucher (because I was a seller on SH) which I made good use of during Tradesy's super sale recently.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks! I would love an update once you get yours. Hoping for the best!
> Mine took awhile to ship as well, I ordered it on Wednesday morning, and though I didn't received the shipping notification until the next Monday, it actually arrived later that same day.



I received the bag last Wednesday. Everything was as described and however Tradesy stored the bag, they did it well. No structural or any other kind of damage. I'm pleasantly surprised


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> I received the bag last Wednesday. Everything was as described and however Tradesy stored the bag, they did it well. No structural or any other kind of damage. I'm pleasantly surprised



That is great news. I am so glad! Thanks for the update [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

Toby93 said:


> +1.     I doubt I will sell on Tradesy again, which is too bad since I thought they had a lot of potential.  I know they won't miss small sellers like myself as I only sold 50+ items☹️   I really miss Shop Hers.....



Shop hers was great to sell on. I sold 2 pairs of diamond earrings, and fine jewelry is almost impossible to sell on any platform available now. I also sold some Chanel RTW and bags and for prices much higher than on any other site. I think the clientele was different on that site. Towards the end, they also had an influx of lower quality items from big professional sellers though, bagriculture etc. 
However, that site was horrible to buy from. I bought a Chanel bag that had limited photos but showed a photo that either showed darkening of the chain or just bad lighting. I asked the seller on the comments of the listing whether there was any darkening or tarnishing on the chain. The seller responded that there was none at all. When I got the bag there was color transfer all over the leather and the chain was severely tarnished everywhere.  I sent a message to shop hers asking for a refund because of this and they told me that they only check for authenticity and the condition status listed (new vs preowned), and that they do not take the comments into account. They were more similar to Vestiaire than Tradesy in that way; they checked every item for authenticity but you were never sure what you will get condition wise.


----------



## GemsBerry

ironic568 said:


> I received the bag last Wednesday. Everything was as described and however Tradesy stored the bag, they did it well. No structural or any other kind of damage. I'm pleasantly surprised


Congrats on a new bag!  great to know it turned out nicely. 
I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Have you guys ever seen a purse like this? It is Louis Vuitton and I haven't seen this color. Hmmm


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Have you guys ever seen a purse like this? It is Louis Vuitton and I haven't seen this color. Hmmm



I've never seen Alma in this color, but I've seen some other vernis goods with this print, and I have LV Polly bag, it's corners made of pony with same color and print.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Have you guys ever seen a purse like this? It is Louis Vuitton and I haven't seen this color. Hmmm



just tried to find it on Tradesy and take a closer look. I used diff words / search methods. Not even close lol
Their searching engine is still the worst thing ever


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> just tried to find it on Tradesy and take a closer look. I used diff words / search methods. Not even close lol
> Their searching engine is still the worst thing ever



Yea their search engine sucks! It's because this seller doesn't name the bag properly also. I don't think it is real, but she says it is. I can't find a Vernis print in leopard. Not in an Alma.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea their search engine sucks! It's because this seller doesn't name the bag properly also. I don't think it is real, but she says it is. I can't find a Vernis print in leopard. Not in an Alma.


Have you tried asking in LV thread?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Have you tried asking in LV thread?



Good idea!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

It's funny how Tradesy promoted that customer service would be better and things would be easier, but now every email I send out to them takes over 24 hours to respond to. Their search engine still sucks and there haven't been any sales that are actually worth something. Lies.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Oh and another thing, Tradesy needs to let new sellers know that sometimes a sale happens and they get NO notification. (I don't get any anymore and I don't get any shipment notifications either).  The seller thinks it's a glitch and they repost an item that has already been bought, but little do they know it is just being verified, either payment wise or authentication wise. Now you have two people who bought the same bag because Tradesy once again fails.


----------



## luv2run41

How funny, I just put this on reserve. I wonder if I should wait in case someone else purchased it. I don't see any improvements on the site. Very disappointing.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

luv2run41 said:


> How funny, I just put this on reserve. I wonder if I should wait in case someone else purchased it. I don't see any improvements on the site. Very disappointing.



Haha that was funny. It happened to me once, I bought this bag and the seller didn't get a notification so she re-listed it and someone bought it again. I got it in the end because I was first, but I'm sure the other person was disappointed


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It's funny how Tradesy promoted that customer service would be better and things would be easier, but now every email I send out to them takes over 24 hours to respond to. Their search engine still sucks and there haven't been any sales that are actually worth something. Lies.



Are you surprised though? The price increase would've made sense if after improvements but hard to take when there's nothing different!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Has anyone actually received anything from the Tradesy closets black friday sales? I purchased several items and still no movements in the shipping!


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has anyone actually received anything from the Tradesy closets black friday sales? I purchased several items and still no movements in the shipping!



I purchased something on day 1, the week before thanksgiving and it arrived ~1.5 weeks later, last week. I bought something else on the second to last day of the sale and another on the last day of the sale, one has shipped, the other is just "confirmed".


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased something on day 1, the week before thanksgiving and it arrived ~1.5 weeks later, last week. I bought something else on the second to last day of the sale and another on the last day of the sale, one has shipped, the other is just "confirmed".



I wonder is it because of sale or do they always ship so slowly? my buyers get their purchases in 2 - 3 days after confirmation


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wonder is it because of sale or do they always ship so slowly? my buyers get their purchases in 2 - 3 days after confirmation


not long ago I purchased an item from Abbey Rd and it was shipped the next day.  I think they were overwhelmed with the sales, they must have sold hundreds if not thousands of items.


----------



## luv2run41

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased something on day 1, the week before thanksgiving and it arrived ~1.5 weeks later, last week. I bought something else on the second to last day of the sale and another on the last day of the sale, one has shipped, the other is just "confirmed".



I ordered something on 11/25 and my sellet just messaged me yest they finally received the shipping kit. It will prob be another week before I get it. It always seems to take so much longer when the seller uses the kit.


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has anyone actually received anything from the Tradesy closets black friday sales? I purchased several items and still no movements in the shipping!


Not yet. I placed order on 11/28, in sale confirmation email  they said they would ship it in 7-10 buz days


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> I ordered something on 11/25 and my sellet just messaged me yest they finally received the shipping kit. It will prob be another week before I get it. It always seems to take so much longer when the seller uses the kit.


I hate when they use the kit!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

luv2run41 said:


> I ordered something on 11/25 and my sellet just messaged me yest they finally received the shipping kit. It will prob be another week before I get it. It always seems to take so much longer when the seller uses the kit.



A lot of times I hear that the seller doesn't get kit and then has to request another one! Ugh. I'm waiting for a purchase that I bought 11/27. Then Tradesy sends that note "seller should've shipped already blah blah blah," half the time it's Tradesy fault for not shipping the kit fast enough!


----------



## jmc3007

alwayscoffee89 said:


> A lot of times I hear that the seller doesn't get kit and then has to request another one! Ugh. I'm waiting for a purchase that I bought 11/27. Then Tradesy sends that note "seller should've shipped already blah blah blah," half the time it's Tradesy fault for not shipping the kit fast enough!


the whole shipping saga can totally be avoided if Tradesy ditch the mail kit concept.  it's expensive and does no one any good especially with the to and fro, I remember that they even opened a kit distribution on the east coast to expedite the process.  in this day and age of eBay and Amazon if a seller can't figure how to send a parcel from point A to B, they deserve to be stuffed back inside the 1980s closet and stay there.

USPS works pretty well most of the times based on my experience but whenever there's a hiccup it tends to be major and time consuming, I don't need to tempt fate by using USPS 2-3 times in a single transaction before an item gets to the buyer. in my area, I can even schedule for free pickup during regular hours, so don't have to rush to post office.  once in a blue moon, my carrier misses a pickup so I just reschedule for next day.


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> the whole shipping saga can totally be avoided if Tradesy ditch the mail kit concept.  it's expensive and does no one any good especially with the to and fro, I remember that they even opened a kit distribution on the east coast to expedite the process.  in this day and age of eBay and Amazon if a seller can't figure how to send a parcel from point A to B, they deserve to be stuffed back inside the 1980s closet and stay there.
> 
> USPS works pretty well most of the times based on my experience but whenever there's a hiccup it tends to be major and time consuming, I don't need to tempt fate by using USPS 2-3 times in a single transaction before an item gets to the buyer. in my area, I can even schedule for free pickup during regular hours, so don't have to rush to post office.  once in a blue moon, my carrier misses a pickup so I just reschedule for next day.


I'm surprised that they haven't done away with the shipping kits. I can't imagine any of the business sellers use them. And it seems like they really just want the larger volume sellers now.


----------



## fashion_victim9

so they did it again - returned my shoes in perfect condition, with 12 detailed pictures, accurately described. first they released the funds and a week after they took them back. the reason - "It has more wear than listed".
and I had no idea they were returned by buyer since today.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> so they did it again - returned my shoes in perfect condition, with 12 detailed pictures, accurately described. first they released the funds and a week after they took them back. the reason - "It has more wear than listed".
> and I had no idea they were returned by buyer since today.


That's horrible! I'm wondering if you could contact the buyer and ask her what she thought of the condition. If she says something like 'they were perfect; they just didn't fit' you can throw that in Tradesy's faces.


----------



## Toby93

whateve said:


> That's horrible! I'm wondering if you could contact the buyer and ask her what she thought of the condition. If she says something like 'they were perfect; they just didn't fit' you can throw that in Tradesy's faces.


I had the same experience with Tradesy - I was on the phone and email for days but they wouldn't budge.  I did get my purse back in the same condition I sent it, so that was a relief


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That's horrible! I'm wondering if you could contact the buyer and ask her what she thought of the condition. If she says something like 'they were perfect; they just didn't fit' you can throw that in Tradesy's faces.



I am afraid it won't work they will just send me their agreement once again.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Toby93 said:


> I had the same experience with Tradesy - I was on the phone and email for days but they wouldn't budge.  I did get my purse back in the same condition I sent it, so that was a relief



btw I didn't even get e-mail from them about this return. I just noticed that they refunded money today. hope they at least will send the shoes back


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> so they did it again - returned my shoes in perfect condition, with 12 detailed pictures, accurately described. first they released the funds and a week after they took them back. the reason - "It has more wear than listed".
> and I had no idea they were returned by buyer since today.


they keep doing it, huh? I thought maybe just maybe after they somehow cleared their closets they would stop these unethical practices of returning perfect auth, as described items to sellers and refunding buyers. especially after commission increase things should be more civilized for $$ we are paying. nothing changed unfortunately, except for commission increase itself.

Now when my bag was deemed authentic by Caroldiva, they accepted this report and restored my listing upon my request. I had to discount it heavily because Tradesy damaged the bag. though they issued compensation, I'm not thrilled to sell it so cheaply with Tradesy 18% commission.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> they keep doing it, huh? I thought maybe just maybe after they somehow cleared their closets they would stop these unethical practices of returning perfect auth, as described items to sellers and refunding buyers. especially after commission increase things should be more civilized for $$ we are paying. nothing changed unfortunately, except for commission increase itself.
> 
> Now when my bag was deemed authentic by Caroldiva, they accepted this report and restored my listing upon my request. I had to discount it heavily because Tradesy damaged the bag. though they issued compensation, I'm not thrilled to sell it so cheaply with Tradesy 18% commission.



I am so sorry about your bag that's terrible. vandals

as for the shoes - I am sure they didn't refund the buyer, they offered her site credits, as it wasn't SNAD return at the beginning
if it was, I'd know it, as they send e-mails in such cases.
my mistake was to list them "like new", though they had minor signs of wear on the soles. but I made pictures and mentioned it in my description. I think I need to edit my other listings that are "like new" to protect myself.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am so sorry about your bag that's terrible. vandals
> 
> as for the shoes - I am sure they didn't refund the buyer, they offered her site credits, as it wasn't SNAD return at the beginning
> if it was, I'd know it, as they send e-mails in such cases.
> my mistake was to list them "like new", though they had minor signs of wear on the soles. but I made pictures and mentioned about it in my description. I think I need to edit my other listings that are "like new" to protect myself.


Thank you, I fought back and at least got compensation and relisted the bag.

shoes are so difficult, they can be new but have marks from trying on in the store. I think Tradesy's policy now is to list everything as used, discount it heavily and sell fast. NWT and like new items cost more and will sit unsold longer. also they can avoid any SNADs and don't issue refunds to buyers. but you are probably right, your buyer returned it for a neutral reason and got a site credit. they just double cashed on it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, I fought back and at least got compensation and relisted the bag.
> 
> shoes are so difficult, they can be new but have marks from trying on in the store. I think Tradesy's policy now is to list everything as used, discount it heavily and sell fast. NWT and like new items cost more and will sit unsold longer. also they can avoid any SNADs and don't issue refunds to buyers. but you are probably right, your buyer returned it for a neutral reason and got a site credit. they just double cashed on it.



I do realize they are having huge losses on these returns and trying to avoid any of them now, but nobody made them choose this way from the start.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, I fought back and at least got compensation and relisted the bag.
> 
> shoes are so difficult, they can be new but have marks from trying on in the store. I think Tradesy's policy now is to list everything as used, discount it heavily and sell fast. NWT and like new items cost more and will sit unsold longer. also they can avoid any SNADs and don't issue refunds to buyers. but you are probably right, your buyer returned it for a neutral reason and got a site credit. they just double cashed on it.



and I think they def need to add some new categories like new with defects, perfect / good / fair condition, new with or without box or tags etc. 
on the other hand their poor useless search engine will go crazy after it


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> so they did it again - returned my shoes in perfect condition, with 12 detailed pictures, accurately described. first they released the funds and a week after they took them back. the reason - "It has more wear than listed".
> and I had no idea they were returned by buyer since today.


Ugh so sorry to hear about this.  I don't get it, shoes are either new/unworn or used with varying degrees of wear but based on Tradesy's excuse that "it has more wear than listed" does it mean these new shoes were already worn? If you had included photos of the soles then it'd be impossible argue against the worn issue no? It makes no sense what they're saying....


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Ugh so sorry to hear about this.  I don't get it, shoes are either new/unworn or used with varying degrees of wear but based on Tradesy's excuse that "it has more wear than listed" does it mean these new shoes were already worn? If you had included photos of the soles then it'd be impossible argue against the worn issue no? It makes no sense what they're saying....



the shoes were worn once and had minor signs of wear on the soles, besides - pristine, new condition. I included detailed pictures of the soles and mentioned minor signs of wear on the soles in my description. but I marked them as "like new" and that allowed Tradesy find a reason for return I guess.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> the shoes were worn once and had minor signs of wear on the soles, besides - pristine, new condition. I included detailed pictures of the soles and mentioned in my description about minor signs of wear on the soles. but I marked them as "like new" and that allowed Tradesy to find a reason for return I guess.


That's unfortunate that there was an opening for both buyer and Tradesy to slide through.  I might have mentioned recently I marked down the condition across my entire closet to reflect what Tradesy was doing to their own closets.  Even new items with plastic covers get Like New cuz there's the inevitable scuff or mark from handling that had landed on them at some point.  Let's face it it's always a long and fraught journey from the time an item lands in my hands even coming straight from NM or Barneys.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> That's unfortunate that there was an opening for both buyer and Tradesy to slide through.  I might have mentioned recently I marked down the condition across my entire closet to reflect what Tradesy was doing to their own closets.  Even new items with plastic covers get Like New cuz there's the inevitable scuff or mark from handling that had landed on them at some point.  Let's face it it's always a long and fraught journey from the time an item lands in my hands even coming straight from NM or Barneys.



you're right.
I remember we discussed it here. I should have done it then, I mean mark down my "like new" items, so this return wouldn't happen.
did you notice how these changes affected your sales? cause my only fear is that if some buyers are looking for brand new item, they will not even look at "gently used" or "like new" categories


----------



## EGBDF

jmc3007 said:


> That's unfortunate that there was an opening for both buyer and Tradesy to slide through.  I might have mentioned recently I marked down the condition across my entire closet to reflect what Tradesy was doing to their own closets.  Even new items with plastic covers get Like New cuz there's the inevitable scuff or mark from handling that had landed on them at some point.  Let's face it it's always a long and fraught journey from the time an item lands in my hands even coming straight from NM or Barneys.


Unfortunately Tradesy's categories are somewhat useless. CS has specifically told me that ANY (even new with tags, wrapped, etc) item with any mark or scuff, needs to be listed as 'gently used'


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> Unfortunately Tradesy's categories are somewhat useless. CS has specifically told me that ANY (even new with tags, wrapped, etc) item with any mark or scuff, needs to be listed as 'gently used'



so it means that we can list as gently used any items at all, cause you can always find some tiny invisible flaws if you need to find the reason for return. or make them...


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> Unfortunately Tradesy's categories are somewhat useless. CS has specifically told me that ANY (even new with tags, wrapped, etc) item with any mark or scuff, needs to be listed as 'gently used'





fashion_victim9 said:


> so it means that we can list as gently used any items at all, cause you can always find some tiny invisible flaws if you need to find the reason for return. or make them...



For those of us who are still selling on Tradsey I think that we should ban together and request that they make some changes to their listing categories. There really should be more options for listing such as: new with defects, new without tag, etc.. because as we all know items can be bought brand-new from the store and have some type of flaw such as a scuff or without a retail tag. 
Especially since they have raise their commission rate they really need to revamp the website and I really feel we should all give them extreme feedback about what we want!


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> For those of us who are still selling on Tradsey I think that we should ban together and request that they make some changes to their listing categories. There really should be more options for listing such as: new with defects, new without tag, etc.. because as we all know items can be bought brand-new from the store and have some type of flaw such as a scuff or without a retail tag.
> Especially since they have raise their commission rate they really need to revamp the website and I really feel we should all give them extreme feedback about what we want!



I will! as soon as they answer me about the last return, I'll write them about it. but I am not sure if this goes any further then Tradesy support members, and they don't make any decisions. I have some CEO contacts, but don't think it's appropriate to bother them with it and not sure that I'll be heard, I am just one of their thousands of sellers


----------



## alwayscoffee89

jmc3007 said:


> That's unfortunate that there was an opening for both buyer and Tradesy to slide through.  I might have mentioned recently I marked down the condition across my entire closet to reflect what Tradesy was doing to their own closets.  Even new items with plastic covers get Like New cuz there's the inevitable scuff or mark from handling that had landed on them at some point.  Let's face it it's always a long and fraught journey from the time an item lands in my hands even coming straight from NM or Barneys.


Me too, for the most part. Sold an item and the buyer sent me a message when she got it and she was like "I was expecting worse condition, but it is pristine!" But because I'm so scared, I list most things as gently used and just note that wear is unseeable, but is not in store bought condition.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> you're right.
> I remember we discussed it here. I should have done it then, I mean mark down my "like new" items, so this return wouldn't happen.
> did you notice how these changes affected your sales? cause my only fear is that if some buyers are looking for brand new item, they will not even look at "gently used" or "like new" categories


Potential buyers are more price than condition sensitive, witness the number of lowball offers sellers get even for brand new items. I don't find my sales have been affected by much if any.  If they see something they covet they'll pursue even if it's missing a part which I've seen time and time again with others.  I keep my pricing where I'm comfortable and what the marketplace can bear regardless of condition.


----------



## LL777

The app has been updated lol.


----------



## NANI1972

LL777 said:


> The app has been updated lol.



?


----------



## LL777

NANI1972 said:


> ?


They have updated the Tradesy application


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Me too, for the most part. Sold an item and the buyer sent me a message when she got it and she was like "I was expecting worse condition, but it is pristine!" But because I'm so scared, I list most things as gently used and just note that wear is unseeable, but is not in store bought condition.


I've done this with all my listings and I've had several of my buyers say the same thing.

I could probably get away with selling some of my items as "like new" but I don't want an unjustified return. All my items have the label "gently used", whether it is in excellent condition or average condition. And with those that are in "average" condition, I explicitly tell buyers to read the description before they buy it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

bernz84 said:


> I've done this with all my listings and I've had several of my buyers say the same thing.
> 
> I could probably get away with selling some of my items as "like new" but I don't want an unjustified return. All my items have the label "gently used", whether it is in excellent condition or average condition. And with those that are in "average" condition, I explicitly tell buyers to read the description before they buy it.



I have some new shoes, but they have minor scratches on the bottoms from trying ons. And they were bought like this in store - on sale, or when you buy the last pair.
Like these ones for example.






Regarding to Tradesy description even "Like new" is "This item may have been worn but has no visible signs of wear". And they offer to sell items with such flaws as "gently used". But that is not true, those shoes have never been worn. I sell them on eBay as "new" and never had any problems as long as I give clear pictures and accurate description of any imperfections. Tradesy needs to give us more variety in categories if they are not loyal to returns any more

Also some of the shoes are brand new, but without box. And only because of this it's "Like new" or even "Gently worn" condition to Tradesy opinion. But, again, they have never been worn, just don't have a box.
So unfair.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Meanwhile I have a banner in my closet "Select items on sale". Does anybody else have it? This sale is not promoted on the main page.
They manually chose 9 of my items for sale - 5% off - Ends in 16 hours. Paid by Tradesy. That's nice.


----------



## bernz84

fashion_victim9 said:


> I have some new shoes, but they have minor scratches on the bottoms from trying ons. And they were bought like this in store - on sale, or when you buy the last pair.
> Like these ones for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding to Tradesy description even "Like new" is "This item may have been worn but has no visible signs of wear". And they offer to sell items with such flaws as "gently used". But that is not true, those shoes have never been worn. I sell them on eBay as "new" and never had any problems as long as I give clear pictures and accurate description of any imperfections. Tradesy needs to give us more variety in categories if they are not loyal to returns any more
> 
> Also some of the shoes are brand new, but without box. And only because of this it's "Like new" or even "Gently worn" condition to Tradesy opinion. But, again, they have never been worn, just don't have a box.
> So unfair.


I get where you are coming from, but I am too paranoid to even use the "Like New" descriptor. To me it just opens a can of worms if you get a picky, fussy buyer, and with any selling platform I've witnessed, transaction conflicts are almost always in the buyer's favor. We are starting to notice this with Tradesy now that they've raised the commission rates and are returning items to the sellers for unfair reasons.

I've also had a fussy buyer before and she made me so angry I had to take a break from selling. So I've just been describing things "worse" than they actually are. People can infer from the pictures I take, otherwise.

That's why I wish there was a feedback policy on Tradesy. I think if it were there, we could somewhat screen whom we are dealing with, whether it is a buyer or seller. If a buyer had crappy feedback, I could easily not confirm the sale and hold out for someone else. Similarly, if I see some bad feedback on a seller, I can pass up the deal and look elsewhere.


----------



## bernz84

"Like New" is relative and because of that, I just don't want to chance it with my listings.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> Meanwhile I have a banner in my closet "Select items on sale". Does anybody else have it? This sale is not promoted on the main page.
> They manually chose 9 of my items for sale - 5% off - Ends in 16 hours. Paid by Tradesy. That's nice.



Paid by Tradesy? As far as I'm aware, it's paid by you. I have the same banner, but for 10% because that is what I picked. It is in closet settings and you can elect to opt in for sales or not to. And you can pick 5,10 or 15%. The only bad thing is you can't change it in the app, only desktop.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Paid by Tradesy? As far as I'm aware, it's paid by you. I have the same banner, but for 10% because that is what I picked. It is in closet settings and you can elect to opt in for sales or not to. And you can pick 5,10 or 15%. The only bad thing is you can't change it in the app, only desktop.



I had some items on sale paid by me before, and there was no "Paid by Tradesy" sign. Now it is, look


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had some items on sale paid by me before, and there was no "Paid by Tradesy" sign. Now it is, look



They must be doing a designer sale? I've seen that when they do all Louis Vuitton's on sale. Is it the same brand?


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> They must be doing a designer sale? I've seen that when they do all Louis Vuitton's on sale. Is it the same brand?



all of them are louboutins, but far not all CL shoes I sell are on this sale, only 9. and when they have designer sale, I don't have this banner in my closet. It looks like smth new. They seem to choose the items manually, all of them are selling for a long time, like they want to help me get rid of the ones I stuck with


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> I have some new shoes, but they have minor scratches on the bottoms from trying ons. And they were bought like this in store - on sale, or when you buy the last pair.
> Like these ones for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding to Tradesy description even "Like new" is "This item may have been worn but has no visible signs of wear". And they offer to sell items with such flaws as "gently used". But that is not true, those shoes have never been worn. I sell them on eBay as "new" and never had any problems as long as I give clear pictures and accurate description of any imperfections. Tradesy needs to give us more variety in categories if they are not loyal to returns any more
> 
> Also some of the shoes are brand new, but without box. And only because of this it's "Like new" or even "Gently worn" condition to Tradesy opinion. But, again, they have never been worn, just don't have a box.
> So unfair.


To be honest having more classifications won't help as ppl don't pay much attention or get the nuances you're trying to impart.  Best to approach from the buyers' or Tradesy's perspective and call it for what it is - in this case you could say these pumps were store display/sample/last pair with nicks and dents from try on, mention creases to upper leather above if any... and set the price for what you're comfortable with and will sell. Protect yourself as much as possible.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> To be honest having more classifications won't help as ppl don't pay much attention or get the nuances you're trying to impart.  Best to approach from the buyers' or Tradesy's perspective and call it for what it is - in this case you could say these pumps were store display/sample/last pair with nicks and dents from try on, mention creases to upper leather above if any... and set the price for what you're comfortable with and will sell. Protect yourself as much as possible.



thanks, of course I do mention any dents / scratches etc. and factor them in my prices. it's not even a matter of discussion, I always give maximum info. I just don't feel like selling them as "gently used", that is the problem


----------



## EGBDF

fashion_victim9 said:


> thanks, of course I do mention any dents / scratches etc. and factor them in my prices. it's not even a matter of discussion, I always give maximum info. I just don't feel like selling them as "gently used", that is the problem


I've had an issue recently when I had an item listed as 'gently used' because it was NWT but had a small nick. Which I photographed close up and included in the description. A person was messaging me, confused about whether the item was used or not, almost accusing me of not using the actual photos of the item (because other than the small nick it was perfect and had tags attached)


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> I've had an issue recently when I had an item listed as 'gently used' because it was NWT but had a small nick. Which I photographed close up and included in the description. A person was messaging me, confused about whether the item was used or not, almost accusing me of not using the actual photos of the item (because other than the small nick it was perfect and had tags attached)



so there are two sides. as sellers we want to protect ourselves from picky buyers / unfair returns. But if I were a buyer in this case, I'd think that smth must be wrong with the item, or why else would seller list it as pre-owned while it's new at the pics. Buyers don't know our pain about returns and new Tradesy politics


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I used gently used on my last sale to protect myself and ward off picky buyers. At one time the bag was perfect while I was selling the bag, but has time went by it got a little flaw.  The bag looked brand new if one did not overly inspect the bag.  I wrote my description to match the buyer that would love the bag and not pick it apart. I knew it would make somebody happy to own it.  I also have seen more people buy gently used before brand new.  I think many buyers give gently used bags a consideration for purchase.


----------



## balmiu

Maybe I've missed it but is there a recap of tips a seller should be aware of when listing an item on Tradesy? I have some Balenciaga bags I'm ready to sell and I want to make sure I'm doing everything right to protect myself. Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

I just realized I still have an item listed "New with tags". It is a (new with tags) balenciaga leather jacket. Should I change it to "gently used" and write in the description that it "has never been worn, no damage, tags still attached."?
Or would you list it differently?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> ?



I didnt notice until i played around it. When you click "Me" on the very bottom of the app the first thing you see until "Account" is "loves". I think it used to be "messages". Also when you view your closet from the app you can see your sold items at the very top. Minor & unnecessary changes if you ask me


----------



## EGBDF

nicole0612 said:


> I just realized I still have an item listed "New with tags". It is a (new with tags) balenciaga leather jacket. Should I change it to "gently used" and write in the description that it "has never been worn, no damage, tags still attached."?
> Or would you list it differently?


I would list it as New with tag.


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I didnt notice until i played around it. When you click "Me" on the very bottom of the app the first thing you see until "Account" is "loves". I think it used to be "messages". Also when you view your closet from the app you can see your sold items at the very top. Minor & unnecessary changes if you ask me



You can also now move items from the active cart to "save for later". That is a nice update.


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> I would list it as New with tag.



Thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

LL777 said:


> They have updated the Tradesy application



I get that, but what update are you referring to?


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> I get that, but what update are you referring to?



These are the details from the app Store. Apparently there are some other minor changes to the display.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I have some new shoes, but they have minor scratches on the bottoms from trying ons. And they were bought like this in store - on sale, or when you buy the last pair.
> Like these ones for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding to Tradesy description even "Like new" is "This item may have been worn but has no visible signs of wear". And they offer to sell items with such flaws as "gently used". But that is not true, those shoes have never been worn. I sell them on eBay as "new" and never had any problems as long as I give clear pictures and accurate description of any imperfections. Tradesy needs to give us more variety in categories if they are not loyal to returns any more
> 
> Also some of the shoes are brand new, but without box. And only because of this it's "Like new" or even "Gently worn" condition to Tradesy opinion. But, again, they have never been worn, just don't have a box.
> So unfair.





bernz84 said:


> I get where you are coming from, but I am too paranoid to even use the "Like New" descriptor. To me it just opens a can of worms if you get a picky, fussy buyer, and with any selling platform I've witnessed, transaction conflicts are almost always in the buyer's favor. We are starting to notice this with Tradesy now that they've raised the commission rates and are returning items to the sellers for unfair reasons.
> 
> I've also had a fussy buyer before and she made me so angry I had to take a break from selling. So I've just been describing things "worse" than they actually are. People can infer from the pictures I take, otherwise.
> 
> That's why I wish there was a feedback policy on Tradesy. I think if it were there, we could somewhat screen whom we are dealing with, whether it is a buyer or seller. If a buyer had crappy feedback, I could easily not confirm the sale and hold out for someone else. Similarly, if I see some bad feedback on a seller, I can pass up the deal and look elsewhere.





jmc3007 said:


> To be honest having more classifications won't help as ppl don't pay much attention or get the nuances you're trying to impart.  Best to approach from the buyers' or Tradesy's perspective and call it for what it is - in this case you could say these pumps were store display/sample/last pair with nicks and dents from try on, mention creases to upper leather above if any... and set the price for what you're comfortable with and will sell. Protect yourself as much as possible.


I also have several NWT items, but you can find some micro damage if you are looking hard for it. Oftentimes I buy things on sale and  I list them as gently used. In description I say new with tags, but has some signs of handling because it was a "store display" and I disclose any marks.
frankly, it's overdo. I receive items with such small marks as brand new, not on sale from dept stores and boutiques sometimes, I do return them, but again it's for the full price, so what's the heck. My point is department stores don't care much, they just grab it and send to you without inspecting every inch of it. But in re-commerce market you need to list anything that potentially can be considered as a damage or flows.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Paid by Tradesy? As far as I'm aware, it's paid by you. I have the same banner, but for 10% because that is what I picked. It is in closet settings and you can elect to opt in for sales or not to. And you can pick 5,10 or 15%. The only bad thing is you can't change it in the app, only desktop.



you were right. I just sold one pair from this sale. they wrote "paid by Tradesy', but in fact it isn't.
The price with discount was $284, and my earnings - *234,45 $*
It's not even 14.9%, it's more. And they will also take another 2.9% from this price when I withdraw it.

Just don't get it. They take almost 18% instead of 14.9!!!!!!

UPD I got it - they take 14.9 from price minus 8.5 for shipping.
But still not cool to write that sale is paid by Tradesy while it isn't.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I also have several NWT items, but you can find some micro damage if you are looking hard for it. Oftentimes I buy things on sale and  I list them as gently used. In description I say new with tags, but has some signs of handling because it was a "store display" and I disclose any marks.
> frankly, it's overdo. I receive items with such small marks as brand new, not on sale from dept stores and boutiques sometimes, I do return them, but again it's for the full price, so what's the heck. My point is department stores don't care much, they just grab it and send to you without inspecting every inch of it. But in re-commerce market you need to list anything that potentially can be considered as a damage or flows.



That's wise. I couldn't say better (and not only because I'm not native English speaker lol)


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> you were right. I just sold one pair from this sale. they wrote "paid by Tradesy', but in fact it isn't.
> The price with discount was $284, and my earnings - *234,45 $*
> It's not even 14.9%, it's more. And they will also take another 2.9% from this price when I withdraw it.
> 
> Just don't get it. They take almost 18% instead of 14.9!!!!!!
> 
> UPD I got it - they take 14.9 from price minus 8.5 for shipping.
> But still not cool to write that sale is paid by Tradesy while it isn't.


So wait, it wasn't paid by them? Why would they write that? Ugh


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So wait, it wasn't paid by them? Why would they write that? Ugh



no, it was paid by me just another one of their glitches.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> For those of us who are still selling on Tradsey I think that we should ban together and request that they make some changes to their listing categories. There really should be more options for listing such as: new with defects, new without tag, etc.. because as we all know items can be bought brand-new from the store and have some type of flaw such as a scuff or without a retail tag.
> Especially since they have raise their commission rate they really need to revamp the website and I really feel we should all give them extreme feedback about what we want!



Just e-mailed them my thoughts about new categories and mentioned that I'm not the only one who concerned about it and that Tradesy sellers from online communities think alike and we wanna be heard


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So wait, it wasn't paid by them? Why would they write that? Ugh





fashion_victim9 said:


> no, it was paid by me just another one of their glitches.


That is so not right, in your screenshot it clearly says _paid by Tradesy_. it's qualified for _unethical billing practices_  and _business advertising (truth and accuracy of pricing or other claims) _at the same time. Glitches  here, glitches there, Tradesy will get in real legal trouble for that some day.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> no, it was paid by me just another one of their glitches.



Especially since you have the screenshot, I think you need to email them and make sure you get that 5% back since you did not authorize the discount. 

My friend bought a bag awhile ago when their system was having some weird glitch. When she checked out, her Chanel bag showed $1850 was to be charged but in their confirmation page, they charged her 10% more. She was curious about why the checkout page showed $1850 but on their listing it was 10% more so, luckily, she screen shot it and sent it to me for advice. I told her if the price is cheaper in the shopping cart, it's a win-win for you. So she went ahead and completed the order only to have Tradesy charge her the amount on the listing. She emailed them about it with the screen shot, stating that she only agreed to pay what was on the checkout screen and they had to honor that price (after telling her there was a glitch in their system).  

I don't see how they can talk their way out of this one especially if you have that kind of proof...


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> Especially since you have the screenshot, I think you need to email them and make sure you get that 5% back since you did not authorize the discount.
> 
> My friend bought a bag awhile ago when their system was having some weird glitch. When she checked out, her Chanel bag showed $1850 was to be charged but in their confirmation page, they charged her 10% more. She was curious about why the checkout page showed $1850 but on their listing it was 10% more so, luckily, she screen shot it and sent it to me for advice. I told her if the price is cheaper in the shopping cart, it's a win-win for you. So she went ahead and completed the order only to have Tradesy charge her the amount on the listing. She emailed them about it with the screen shot, stating that she only agreed to pay what was on the checkout screen and they had to honor that price (after telling her there was a glitch in their system).
> 
> I don't see how they can talk their way out of this one especially if you have that kind of proof...


I second that, it's good idea to ask Tradesy.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I had a sale yesterday and I had NO email or notification from a sale. The buyer had to message me and ask me when it would ship and that's when I knew I had a sale so I could confirm it. Tradesy isn't standing by the word of "better improvements".


----------



## bernz84

My favorites mysteriously vanished on the browser. Lame...


----------



## maruko101

All three purchases I've made on their website were cancelled and I never heard a word from any of the sellers : (


----------



## whateve

maruko101 said:


> All three purchases I've made on their website were cancelled and I never heard a word from any of the sellers : (


The sellers probably never knew.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> That is so not right, in your screenshot it clearly says _paid by Tradesy_. it's qualified for _unethical billing practices_  and _business advertising (truth and accuracy of pricing or other claims) _at the same time. Glitches  here, glitches there, Tradesy will get in real legal trouble for that some day.



I e-mailed them about this situation, and they will compensate me the difference. they said it was a glitch of course. I wonder what was the glitch - "Paid by Tradesy" signature in my closet sale or wrong amount of my earnings


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I e-mailed them about this situation, and they will compensate me the difference. they said it was a glitch of course. I wonder what was the glitch - "Paid by Tradesy" signature in my closet sale or wrong amount of my earnings


Great to know, unless you ask for it they won't bother to fix it themselves. which reminds me of this LOL


----------



## jmc3007

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I had a sale yesterday and I had NO email or notification from a sale. The buyer had to message me and ask me when it would ship and that's when I knew I had a sale so I could confirm it. Tradesy isn't standing by the word of "better improvements".


I use desktop to create or maintain listings but rely heavily if not exclusively on iOS app for sales, messages. No problem with app notifications so far.  I did notice texts and emails are slower or even lagging of late.


----------



## nicole0612

Lol thanks Tradesy for the warning that my purchase is behind the expected time to ship, since you were my seller!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Lol thanks Tradesy for the warning that my purchase is behind the expected time to ship, since you were my seller!
> View attachment 3541805



so funny


----------



## luv2run41

I reveived the same email. I still haven't received my item I purchased on 11/25!


----------



## fashion_victim9

do you follow someone just to be followed back? does this trick work on Tradesy for increasing potential sales? I've just seen one closet where seller follows 240k, and 5.6k follows her back. she must have spent really LOT of time pressing follow button 240k times (I doubt there are some scripts for it working on Tradesy). I have 210 followers and I didn't do anything on purpose for it. suddenly I realized that it's very small amount LOL


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> do you follow someone just to be followed back? does this trick work on Tradesy for increasing potential sales? I've just seen one closet where seller follows 240k, and 5.6k follows her back. she must have spent really LOT of time pressing follow button 240k times (I doubt there are some scripts for it working on Tradesy). I have 210 followers and I didn't do anything on purpose for it. suddenly I realized that it's very small amount LOL


No. I'm following 11 people for various reasons. I'll probably never buy from any of them and I forget to look at their items. I have some of those followers who follow everyone. I think that is kind of weird. I don't do social media so maybe I'm missing the point of having followers.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> No. I'm following 11 people for various reasons. I'll probably never buy from any of them and I forget to look at their items. I have some of those followers who follow everyone. I think that is kind of weird. I don't do social media so maybe I'm missing the point of having followers.



I don't follow anyone, but I hope that at least some of my followers follow me to return to my closet from time to time to see what's new


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> Lol thanks Tradesy for the warning that my purchase is behind the expected time to ship, since you were my seller!
> View attachment 3541805



Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GemsBerry

since you guys got nice emails from Tradesy that they are behind on shipments, and I recieved none, I bugged Abbey R about my order. And I just received the response with tracking at 2 am ET. Abbey R works really hard. at least label was created #progress


----------



## BeenBurned

I didn't have very many listings but I decided to end them on the night of November 30 to let Tradesy know I wasn't happy to read that I'd be paying extra for "improvements" that I didn't believe would happen.

Did anyone else end their listings to let Tradesy know they were unhappy? 

IMO, unless sellers (and buyers) actually walk away to show Tradesy that they aren't happy, nothing will change, nothing will improve and you'll just pay more commission and by extension, more for your purchases.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't have very many listings but I decided to end them on the night of November 30 to let Tradesy know I wasn't happy to read that I'd be paying extra for "improvements" that I didn't believe would happen.
> 
> Did anyone else end their listings to let Tradesy know they were unhappy?
> 
> IMO, unless sellers (and buyers) actually walk away to show Tradesy that they aren't happy, nothing will change, nothing will improve and you'll just pay more commission and by extension, more for your purchases.


I didn't end my listings. I did send 2 emails voicing my complaint/concerns. I raised the price on many of my items, which will probably result in fewer sales. I'll gradually start listing more of my Tradesy things on eBay. It's just tedious and I'm wary of selling my more expensive items on e-bay. I won't be making any new listings on Tradesy. Most of the things I still need to list are clothing items that are easier for me to sell on eBay anyways.
I don't really know what direction Tradesy is headed anyways. Maybe things will get even worse. Or they will kick off the non-business sellers, or start charging for each listing.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Someone from Tradesy support wrote me: Tradesy no longer holds sales, all the sales are seller sponsored.
So it's like never, no more "Paid by Tradesy" sales at all. I thought now when we pay higher % they can do it sometimes without any loss 
I wonder will they keep promo codes or are they also history now?


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't have very many listings but I decided to end them on the night of November 30 to let Tradesy know I wasn't happy to read that I'd be paying extra for "improvements" that I didn't believe would happen.
> 
> Did anyone else end their listings to let Tradesy know they were unhappy?
> 
> IMO, unless sellers (and buyers) actually walk away to show Tradesy that they aren't happy, nothing will change, nothing will improve and you'll just pay more commission and by extension, more for your purchases.



I didn't. I can't afford it, as I still have pretty good sales on Tradesy, but I put higher prices for all the new listings. I think if appreciable quantity of sellers leave them after these changes, they will just close business in a while. I doubt they will return 9% fee. They need to make some profit in 2017. I guess they weren't doing well with all these Tradesy sponsored sales, promo codes and thousands of returns, and it was done to attract more people. If they continue doing it, they will not survive. But I was hoping to see any changes and upgrades after this step, but still nothing so far.


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> They need to make some profit in 2017. I guess they weren't doing well with all these Tradesy sponsored sales, promo codes and thousands of returns, and it was done to attract more people. If they continue doing it, they will not survive.


It's a general rule of thumb that it takes 3 to 5 years before a new business makes a profit. Until that time, businesses (should be prepared to) lose money while they build their reputation and client base.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> It's a general rule of thumb that it takes 3 to 5 years before a new business makes a profit. Until that time, businesses (should be prepared to) lose money while they build their reputation and client base.



They were founded in 2012, so 4 years passed, that what they did until this December and that's what i mean, right


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't have very many listings but I decided to end them on the night of November 30 to let Tradesy know I wasn't happy to read that I'd be paying extra for "improvements" that I didn't believe would happen.
> 
> Did anyone else end their listings to let Tradesy know they were unhappy?
> 
> IMO, unless sellers (and buyers) actually walk away to show Tradesy that they aren't happy, nothing will change, nothing will improve and you'll just pay more commission and by extension, more for your purchases.





fashion_victim9 said:


> Someone from Tradesy support wrote me: Tradesy no longer holds sales, all the sales are seller sponsored.
> So it's like never, no more "Paid by Tradesy" sales at all. I thought now when we pay higher % they can do it sometimes without any loss
> I wonder will they keep promo codes or are they also history now?


I put shop on vacation for a couple of days with notice that prices are changing due to Tradesy fees increase. I also emailed them and asked why they are doing it and what are the potential improvements. They responded they would improve search and do sitewide sales. 
ironically, I can see search got worse. I tried to find my LV bag, it used to appear on page 2-3, now my sold listing appeares on page 4, but not an active listing. I had to play with search to locate it.
and Tradesy just responded to fashion_victim9 that they wouldn't sponsor sales anymore. 
I don't know which direction they are heading and they may not know themselves, right now it's very unstable and whatever they promise today can be changed tomorrow.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Bargain shoppers are such pests (for a lack of a better word)! Dang, how many times do I have to tell you no before you go away!

I have a buyer who's trying to buy Ugg boots from me. When she first contacted me the day after Thanksgiving, I was willing to go a wee bit lower because I was trying to get rid of my things before the increase. We agreed on a price but then she disappeared. She reappeared yesterday and asked me to honor that price, to which I kindly told her no because of the recent seller fee increase. Then she wanted to negotiate on the shipping after I told her going the Tradesy label route was the cheapest. This morning she messages me stating that she checked USPS and shipping is much cheaper than $8.50. Uh...how do you know where I live to even calculate for postage? 

Tradesy needs to enable a block option. The most annoying part is not her ridiculous offers but her constant bombardment of messages because she sends messages like texts messages (short, sometimes 1-2 word messages) so I get 15 notifications for her on my phone every time I check.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> That's horrible. I'll either be leaving or raising my prices.





SweetDaisy05 said:


> I might close my account now.   Sad!  I really hoped for their success and a positive alternative for EBay.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> i didn't get an email, but really my only options are bail on the site or raise prices. likely to bail if this is true





fashion_victim9 said:


> many sellers will have to leave or raise prices. both options will not help Tradesy to increase sales and their profit. what are they doing? that's not a smart business decision...





bernz84 said:


> I wonder if in time I should just bite the bullet and try my luck on ebay if I choose to go the selling route in the future...





alwayscoffee89 said:


> I just got that too. Well, I hope I sell my stuff before and then I'm done! That's a little high.





PikaboICU said:


> Nov. 30th at 11pm I end ALL my listings that are left.. I will NOT pay that- that's bordering on consignment or buyout fees IMHO.
> 
> Back to eBay with my high dollar listings- SIGH I'd rather take my chances there at 10%.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> still haven't received the email either, but will go off that site the last day in Nov. one less thing to monitor and one less place to deal w/lowballs. pretty sure they won't have coupons/deals before Nov. 30 - they'd want to cash in on higher commissions right after 12/1.





HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think everyone should remove all their listings on Dec 1, even if it's temporary.





bernz84 said:


> Exploring other selling avenues, I guess...





Fullcloset said:


> It will no longer pay for me to sell a bunch of items I have listed there any longer.
> So disappointed in them. GREEDY GREEDY BAST*****.





uadjit said:


> As it stands their service is not worth the higher price.



Herein lies the problem. So many threatened to leave but in fact, stayed on Tradesy in spite of the price increase, in spite of the difficult searchability, in spite of the lack of sales and other issues. And since they didn't lose enough of the membership necessary to impact their bottom line, they have no incentive to respond to emails and chats complaining. 

Had they actually lost a good chunk of sellers (and buyers), perhaps they would have reconsidered whether a price increase was a smart idea on a site that doesn't warrant the types of fees it charges.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't have very many listings but I decided to end them on the night of November 30 to let Tradesy know I wasn't happy to read that I'd be paying extra for "improvements" that I didn't believe would happen.
> 
> Did anyone else end their listings to let Tradesy know they were unhappy?
> 
> IMO, unless sellers (and buyers) actually walk away to show Tradesy that they aren't happy, nothing will change, nothing will improve and you'll just pay more commission and by extension, more for your purchases.



Unfortunately, I have not. I still think Tradesy is a bit more protective of sellers than eBay. I've also taken note of other's recent feedbacks and basically revised all "like new" listings to "gently used" just to be on the safe side. Tradesy hasn't really made any unfair returns to me (except for one time but they ended up compensating), so I'll stick it out until I can't anymore.  And given the eBay luck I've had recently, it makes me not want to go back even with the lower fees. But I did up all of my listings by 6%. I am not running a business so I can afford to wait until the right buyer comes along. I figured, if I don't make a sale, Tradesy doesn't get to either.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ThisVNchick said:


> Bargain shoppers are such pests (for a lack of a better word)! Dang, how many times do I have to tell you no before you go away!
> 
> I have a buyer who's trying to buy Ugg boots from me. When she first contacted me the day after Thanksgiving, I was willing to go a wee bit lower because I was trying to get rid of my things before the increase. We agreed on a price but then she disappeared. She reappeared yesterday and asked me to honor that price, to which I kindly told her no because of the recent seller fee increase. Then she wanted to negotiate on the shipping after I told her going the Tradesy label route was the cheapest. This morning she messages me stating that she checked USPS and shipping is much cheaper than $8.50. Uh...how do you know where I live to even calculate for postage?
> 
> Tradesy needs to enable a block option. The most annoying part is not her ridiculous offers but her constant bombardment of messages because she sends messages like texts messages (short, sometimes 1-2 word messages) so I get 15 notifications for her on my phone every time I check.



That sounds like the same one I had a few weeks ago. Negotiated the price 3 times, I finally agreed to her terms then crickets. I think some people just like to see how low they can get you to. Maybe negotiating is more of a thrill than the purchase. I dunno but it gets tiresome.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Bargain shoppers are such pests (for a lack of a better word)! Dang, how many times do I have to tell you no before you go away!
> 
> I have a buyer who's trying to buy Ugg boots from me. When she first contacted me the day after Thanksgiving, I was willing to go a wee bit lower because I was trying to get rid of my things before the increase. We agreed on a price but then she disappeared. She reappeared yesterday and asked me to honor that price, to which I kindly told her no because of the recent seller fee increase. Then she wanted to negotiate on the shipping after I told her going the Tradesy label route was the cheapest. This morning she messages me stating that she checked USPS and shipping is much cheaper than $8.50. Uh...how do you know where I live to even calculate for postage?
> 
> Tradesy needs to enable a block option. The most annoying part is not her ridiculous offers but her constant bombardment of messages because she sends messages like texts messages (short, sometimes 1-2 word messages) so I get 15 notifications for her on my phone every time I check.



First I ignored them. But they kept coming back and wrote like "hey, I offered you $200 for these $600 shoes, did you get my offer, why didn't you answer?"
These comebacks are even more annoying lol, so now I answer them all "the price is firm, sorry"


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Herein lies the problem. So many threatened to leave but in fact, stayed on Tradesy in spite of the price increase, in spite of the difficult searchability, in spite of the lack of sales and other issues. And since they didn't lose enough of the membership necessary to impact their bottom line, they have no incentive to respond to emails and chats complaining.
> 
> Had they actually lost a good chunk of sellers (and buyers), perhaps they would have reconsidered whether a price increase was a smart idea on a site that doesn't warrant the types of fees it charges.



I never told I'd leave, but I support those who did and understand their concerns.
if I leave, I'll punish myself first of all, loosing some good sales. i don't like their new policy, but I can live with it


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Bargain shoppers are such pests (for a lack of a better word)! Dang, how many times do I have to tell you no before you go away!
> 
> I have a buyer who's trying to buy Ugg boots from me. When she first contacted me the day after Thanksgiving, I was willing to go a wee bit lower because I was trying to get rid of my things before the increase. We agreed on a price but then she disappeared. She reappeared yesterday and asked me to honor that price, to which I kindly told her no because of the recent seller fee increase. Then she wanted to negotiate on the shipping after I told her going the Tradesy label route was the cheapest. This morning she messages me stating that she checked USPS and shipping is much cheaper than $8.50. Uh...how do you know where I live to even calculate for postage?
> 
> Tradesy needs to enable a block option. The most annoying part is not her ridiculous offers but her constant bombardment of messages because she sends messages like texts messages (short, sometimes 1-2 word messages) so I get 15 notifications for her on my phone every time I check.


Does she have any idea how much Uggs weigh?? This is one reason I sell my shoes on Tradesy only. The other reason is that it is too likely someone will return for fit.


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> I never told I'd leave, but I support those who did and understand their concerns.
> if I leave, I'll punish myself first of all, loosing some good sales. i don't like their new policy, but I can live with it


I didn't say you said you were leaving nor was there a quote from you above. (I didn't quote everyone who'd indicated they'd leave.)

My point isn't to criticize those who stay but rather to point out that if there isn't a mass exodus, Tradesy doesn't care that people b!tch on online blogs. Complaining doesn't detract from their bottom line; an exodus of sellers would hit them in the proverbial pocketbook and that would hurt.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't have very many listings but I decided to end them on the night of November 30 to let Tradesy know I wasn't happy to read that I'd be paying extra for "improvements" that I didn't believe would happen.
> 
> Did anyone else end their listings to let Tradesy know they were unhappy?
> 
> IMO, unless sellers (and buyers) actually walk away to show Tradesy that they aren't happy, nothing will change, nothing will improve and you'll just pay more commission and by extension, more for your purchases.


I hate the policy but I don't think they will lower the commission if we walk away. I have several items that cost so much to ship that I don't feel comfortable listing them anywhere else, and I feel it is worth the extra cost for the clothing I sell to not have to take returns. The package I sent that is currently lost in the USPS system is from an ebay sale; if I had sold that on Tradesy, I'd still get paid.


----------



## BeenBurned

I do get it! Really I do.


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> Unfortunately, I have not. I still think Tradesy is a bit more protective of sellers than eBay. I've also taken note of other's recent feedbacks and basically revised all "like new" listings to "gently used" just to be on the safe side. Tradesy hasn't really made any unfair returns to me (except for one time but they ended up compensating), so I'll stick it out until I can't anymore.  And given the eBay luck I've had recently, it makes me not want to go back even with the lower fees. But I did up all of my listings by 6%. I am not running a business so I can afford to wait until the right buyer comes along. I figured, if I don't make a sale, Tradesy doesn't get to either.


+1. we each have to figure out what we can get from a selling platform and make it work. the postage and insurance is a big deal for me, especially as the buying season is getting busier, it only takes 1-2 USPS fiascos to make it painful to eat the losses.  as for returns, let's face it when buyers want to force a return, they'll find a way regardless of existing policy, so at minimum I want my returns to go back to a depot where the staff can check that ppl didn't fill their boxes with bricks, or use some random address with the same zip code as mine and allowing PayPal to mark as received.  this site is littered with pages after pages of sellers and shipping issues and returns, I'd rather not be one of them.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Does she have any idea how much Uggs weigh?? This is one reason I sell my shoes on Tradesy only. The other reason is that it is too likely someone will return for fit.


The classic boots aren't too heavy, but they are big, so I'll have to use a box over 12'' which makes the postage more expensive. 

But her offer isn't even reasonable- 50% off my original listing AND she wants basically free shipping. She even said she found a better deal on a new with tags one (hoping that I would budge) and I wished her the best with that deal.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> The classic boots aren't too heavy, but they are big, so I'll have to use a box over 12'' which makes the postage more expensive.
> 
> But her offer isn't even reasonable- 50% off my original listing AND she wants basically free shipping. She even said she found a better deal on a new with tags one (hoping that I would budge) and I wished her the best with that deal.


My Uggs in the box are nearly 3 pounds. Even if I shipped it to someone in my state, it would probably cost as much as Tradesy's label, and would cost more to anywhere else. I have a briefcase that weighs almost 5 pounds. It would cost nearly $40 for me to ship it to the east coast.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Herein lies the problem. So many threatened to leave but in fact, stayed on Tradesy in spite of the price increase, in spite of the difficult searchability, in spite of the lack of sales and other issues. And since they didn't lose enough of the membership necessary to impact their bottom line, they have no incentive to respond to emails and chats complaining.
> 
> Had they actually lost a good chunk of sellers (and buyers), perhaps they would have reconsidered whether a price increase was a smart idea on a site that doesn't warrant the types of fees it charges.


I didn't remove my items but I increased prices and the sales stopped. Either way tradesy loses money on us, small sellers. cash flaw from old commission is better than zero from new one. 
Just a thought, what if Tradesy will start pricing the items for us as a next step like Vestiaire Collective?
so far Tradesy price suggestions were ridiculous. I saw recommended price $29 for my $1.5K heavy solid gold necklace.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I didn't remove my items but I increased prices and the sales stopped. Either way tradesy loses money on us, small sellers. cash flaw from old commission is better than zero from new one.
> Just a thought, what if Tradesy will start pricing the items for us as a next step like Vestiaire Collective?
> so far Tradesy price suggestions were ridiculous. I saw recommended price $29 for my $1.5K heavy solid gold necklace.



This hits close to home! I am currently in the midst of "price negotiations" with Vestiaire Collective, ugh.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Speaking of price negotiations...really? Do you believe this? I want to say that I'm in a charity too, it's called "My Own Selfish Profit".


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Speaking of price negotiations...really? Do you believe this? I want to say that I'm in a charity too, it's called "My Own Selfish Profit".


_Dear wannabe buyer,_

_What a coincidence! I'm selling this item because I need the money for my own charity! If you buy this Gucci bag, you will get a receipt showing the price of your $975.00 purchase. The proceeds of the sale will go to support the AlwaysCoffee89 charitable foundation and I will be very grateful. _

_Thank you._


----------



## BeenBurned

*Note*: tongue-in-cheek response not intended to really be sent. But it might make you feel better to imagine her reaction.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> *Note*: tongue-in-cheek response not intended to really be sent. But it might make you feel better to imagine her reaction.


Totally did!! Thanks


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Ladies.......... I know some of us are boycotting Tradesy due to their commission increase BUT Abbey R is having an amazing shoe sale.............. I treated myself to about 3 louboutins for under 700 total (like new and new).


----------



## Joyjoy7

Well I just bought something from Abbey R. We exchanged a few messages prior. It's listed as NWT and this is apparent in the photos. So late last night I got a reply to my inquiry as to when it would be shipping. Look at this reply....
	

		
			
		

		
	




So it's possibly not NWTs anymore.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Joyjoy7 said:


> Well I just bought something from Abbey R. We exchanged a few messages prior. It's listed as NWT and this is apparent in the photos. So late last night I got a reply to my inquiry as to when it would be shipping. Look at this reply....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543910
> 
> 
> So it's possibly not NWTs anymore.


What?!? Those are YOUR shoes that you bought and they are using them for a photo shoot?? That is absurd


----------



## Joyjoy7

alwayscoffee89 said:


> What?!? Those are YOUR shoes that you bought and they are using them for a photo shoot?? That is absurd



They aren't shoes, but a piece of jewelry. But it still can get damaged. I'm bummed


----------



## Pinkpeony123

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Speaking of price negotiations...really? Do you believe this? I want to say that I'm in a charity too, it's called "My Own Selfish Profit".



May be true but most likely are reseller. At most charity auctions aren't the auction items DONATIONS?
Maybe she wants you to donate it so it can match her outfit she's wearing to the auction


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I made a deal with that lady and this is what she writes back


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I made a deal with that lady and this is what she writes back


She may be telling the truth but I would take it with a grain of salt until I researched her and her charity. I find it strange that she is soliciting on Tradesy for a charity. Scams increase dramatically this time of year.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm always cynical when wannabe buyers disclose TMI.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> I'm always cynical when wannabe buyers disclose TMI.


So what do I do? She has sold over a 100 things and has 30 listed.


----------



## BeenBurned

If you  want to sell to her, sell for a price that you'll make your desired profit and you'll be happy with the sale. Don't reduced your profit to "donate" to charity. 

What she does after is her business. (Personally, I don't care if one of my buyers resells at a profit. I'll have received my price and that's all I'm looking for.)

Just treat her like any other buyer.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> If you  want to sell to her, sell for a price that you'll make your desired profit and you'll be happy with the sale. Don't reduced your profit to "donate" to charity.
> 
> What she does after is her business. (Personally, I don't care if one of my buyers resells at a profit. I'll have received my price and that's all I'm looking for.)
> 
> Just treat her like any other buyer.


I'm happy with the price I sold it for, I still made profit. I just am concerned about being scammed in some way and don't want my brand new purse to be ruined and sent back to me.


----------



## nicole0612

Joyjoy7 said:


> Well I just bought something from Abbey R. We exchanged a few messages prior. It's listed as NWT and this is apparent in the photos. So late last night I got a reply to my inquiry as to when it would be shipping. Look at this reply....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543910
> 
> 
> So it's possibly not NWTs anymore.



I am speechless. What are they thinking? Extremely unprofessional.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

nicole0612 said:


> I am speechless. What are they thinking? Extremely unprofessional.


I would have said cancel my order. that is so weird.


----------



## paula3boys

Joyjoy7 said:


> Well I just bought something from Abbey R. We exchanged a few messages prior. It's listed as NWT and this is apparent in the photos. So late last night I got a reply to my inquiry as to when it would be shipping. Look at this reply....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543910
> 
> 
> So it's possibly not NWTs anymore.



I'd cancel or ask for price reduction as it will clearly no longer be nwt


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BeenBurned said:


> If you  want to sell to her, sell for a price that you'll make your desired profit and you'll be happy with the sale. Don't reduced your profit to "donate" to charity.
> 
> What she does after is her business. (Personally, I don't care if one of my buyers resells at a profit. I'll have received my price and that's all I'm looking for.)
> 
> Just treat her like any other buyer.



I agree. Too much info is usually a hustle.  As long as I make my money I don't care if it's a reseller but don't try to run a con game for a good price.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I made a deal with that lady and this is what she writes back


Go with your gut feeling.


----------



## GemsBerry

So I finally received the bag I bought from Tradesy on 11/28. It arrived in Tradesy kit, looks nice but I would say it's unnecessary wasteful (matte finish, large box). Anyway the bag itself is not as described. It was listed as "new, may have storage marks", It was worn, corners are greased, there's even a bit of color transfer. I know this leather, I have another Givenchy bag in exactly the same leather and color. Goat leather can withstand a lot of wear, so it still looks nice but it was definitely worn. It's also completely slouchy and out of shape which can happen with wear. For the price it's a keeper, especially it was a final sale. But if I had to pay original listed price I would send it back.
It's just another proof that Tradesy team doesn't know brands. they may handle a lot of LV, but when it comes to Givenchy, Chloe, YSL,Nina Ricci etc they don't have any idea, but they act like they do.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> So I finally received the bag I bought from Tradesy on 11/28. It arrived in Tradesy kit, looks nice but I would say it's unnecessary wasteful (matte finish, large box). Anyway the bag itself is not as described. It was listed as "new, may have storage marks", It was worn, corners are greased, there's even a bit of color transfer. I know this leather, I have another Givenchy bag in exactly the same leather and color. Goat leather can withstand a lot of wear, so it still looks nice but it was definitely worn. It's also completely slouchy and out of shape which can happen with wear. For the price it's a keeper, especially it was a final sale. But if I had to pay original listed price I would send it back.
> It's just another proof that Tradesy team doesn't know brands. they may handle a lot of LV, but when it comes to Givenchy, Chloe, YSL,Nina Ricci etc they don't have any idea, but they act like they do.



 I also received my item from Tradesy's sale today (2/3) and it is definitely not as described. I am deciding what to do. I think I could press for a refund because they say under the "final sale" info that it is not returnable unless it is not as described. My item has more wear than listed (most significantly that it was modified outside of the brand's repair department), but more importantly, it is a different model than they listed, and this model has about 1/2 to 2/3 of the value. In the end, I paid about what it is worth, ~$4,000, but it is definitely not my dream bag and it would be hard to resell it to get back what I paid if I don't keep it. It is in a similar condition to what some of the big Japanese resellers have on ebay.


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> Well I just bought something from Abbey R. We exchanged a few messages prior. It's listed as NWT and this is apparent in the photos. So late last night I got a reply to my inquiry as to when it would be shipping. Look at this reply....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543910
> 
> So it's possibly not NWTs anymore.


I always suspected that Tradesy does something with returned items like they lend them to movie productions, photoshoots and wear themselves. It explains why returned items appear with more damage. I had my bag returned and now relisted with a deep scratch on almost bulletproof leather, it can't happen from storage only.
Jewelry can tarnish, it's easy to polish if it's fine jewelry, but you can't do it with costume jewelry and pearls. there were so many stories on this forum how customers tried to fix Chanel jewelry and ended up ruining it, then asked for return.
I wold ask for the discount or cancel the order.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I also received my item from Tradesy's sale today (2/3) and it is definitely not as described. I am deciding what to do. I think I could press for a refund because they say under the "final sale" info that it is not returnable unless it is not as described. My item has more wear than listed (most significantly that it was modified outside of the brand's repair department), but more importantly, it is a different model than they listed, and this model has about 1/2 to 2/3 of the value. In the end, I paid about what it is worth, ~$4,000, but it is definitely not my dream bag and it would be hard to resell it to get back what I paid if I don't keep it. It is in a similar condition to what some of the big Japanese resellers have on ebay.


Oh no, so I'm not the only one. My bag is $850 and is still resellable for this price. BUT I'll take a really good look at it in daylight tomorrow to decide.
For $4K you should definitely press for return.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Oh no, so I'm not the only one. My bag is $850 and is still resellable for this price. BUT I'll take a really good look at it in daylight tomorrow to decide.
> For $4K you should definitely press for return.



Thank you, I think I will. It is still nice, because it was extremely well made to begin with, but I believe it was painted which really decreases the value, and of course it's not what I ordered to begin with. I don't think they would give me a refund on the "more damages" aspect, but I think they will honor their policy on not as described sale items, since it is not the same bag they had listed.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, I think I will. It is still nice, because it was extremely well made to begin with, but I believe it was painted which really decreases the value, and of course it's not what I ordered to begin with. I don't think they would give me a refund on the "more damages" aspect, but I think they will honor their policy on not as described sale items, since it is not the same bag they had listed.


Update: I just inspected the bag really well and found a cut at the bottom. I can't resell it for a good price because I'll have to disclose damage. I contacted Tradesy and requested return. Bummer.


----------



## Fullcloset

Just lost a sale because I never got the email telling me someone purchased my item and they cancelled it because I didn't confirm in 3 days. I didn't get the email from the buyer telling me she really wanted the item either and I found  the item in my removed which I didn't understand because I didn't remove it there. I only saw her email when I logged onto Tradesy.  I told her that I just restored it so she could buy it but she already bought something else somewhere else.  Finally figured out Tradesy cancelled the sale for not confirming which I didn't even know I had the sale since the emails stopped coming to me. Tradesy said they changed my settings so I get transaction emails again but I always did get them until that sale so I don't understand how or why my settings would have gotten changed and how a CSR could change them without my account login password. Kind of pissed - I'd had the item listed for quite awhile. Anybody ever have that happen to them? I don't check into Tradesy that often  - too busy - but I check my email at least once daily. Argh!


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Just lost a sale because I never got the email telling me someone purchased my item and they cancelled it because I didn't confirm in 3 days. I did get the email from the buyer telling me she really wanted the item and I found it in my removed which I didn't understand. I told her that I just restored it so she could buy it but she already bought something else somewhere else. Tradesy said they changed my settings so I get transaction emails but I always did get them until that sale. Kind of pissed - I'd had the item listed for quite awhile. Anybody ever have that happen to them? I don't check into Tradesy that often  - too busy - but I check my email at least once daily. Argh!


I'm sorry to hear that. something similar happened to me, my listing was in sold section, I didn't get any sale notification. then listing completely disappeared, I contacted Tradesy, they said "system flagged" it and they restored it upon my request. there was absolutely no reason to flag or to remove it. except for the same bag was sold from a pro-seller at higher price a the same time. hmm... I lost that sale, I was also pissed, but I guess it's a new "normal" for this site.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Just lost a sale because I never got the email telling me someone purchased my item and they cancelled it because I didn't confirm in 3 days. I didn't get the email from the buyer telling me she really wanted the item either and I found  the item in my removed which I didn't understand because I didn't remove it there. I only saw her email when I logged onto Tradesy.  I told her that I just restored it so she could buy it but she already bought something else somewhere else.  Finally figured out Tradesy cancelled the sale for not confirming which I didn't even know I had the sale since the emails stopped coming to me. Tradesy said they changed my settings so I get transaction emails again but I always did get them until that sale so I don't understand how or why my settings would have gotten changed and how a CSR could change them without my account login password. Kind of pissed - I'd had the item listed for quite awhile. Anybody ever have that happen to them? I don't check into Tradesy that often  - too busy - but I check my email at least once daily. Argh!


I'm sorry this happened. I would be so disappointed. I stay logged into Tradesy and check about 10 times a day so it has never happened to me, I don't think. I look at my item count and if it changes, then I look to see what I sold. It can take up to a day to get the confirmation email.


----------



## jmc3007

Fullcloset said:


> Just lost a sale because I never got the email telling me someone purchased my item and they cancelled it because I didn't confirm in 3 days. I didn't get the email from the buyer telling me she really wanted the item either and I found  the item in my removed which I didn't understand because I didn't remove it there. I only saw her email when I logged onto Tradesy.  I told her that I just restored it so she could buy it but she already bought something else somewhere else.  Finally figured out Tradesy cancelled the sale for not confirming which I didn't even know I had the sale since the emails stopped coming to me. Tradesy said they changed my settings so I get transaction emails again but I always did get them until that sale so I don't understand how or why my settings would have gotten changed and how a CSR could change them without my account login password. Kind of pissed - I'd had the item listed for quite awhile. Anybody ever have that happen to them? I don't check into Tradesy that often  - too busy - but I check my email at least once daily. Argh!


the iPhone app version does a much better job of alerts and notifications which stay on the screen until you hit the home button.  I think texts and emails seem to be working with more frequency the last couple of days.  system wise they just rolled out updates for both desktop and app so maybe that was why there were so many glitches.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Update: I just inspected the bag really well and found a cut at the bottom. I can't resell it for a good price because I'll have to disclose damage. I contacted Tradesy and requested return. Bummer.
> View attachment 3544282



Good luck!


----------



## nicole0612

Fullcloset said:


> Just lost a sale because I never got the email telling me someone purchased my item and they cancelled it because I didn't confirm in 3 days. I didn't get the email from the buyer telling me she really wanted the item either and I found  the item in my removed which I didn't understand because I didn't remove it there. I only saw her email when I logged onto Tradesy.  I told her that I just restored it so she could buy it but she already bought something else somewhere else.  Finally figured out Tradesy cancelled the sale for not confirming which I didn't even know I had the sale since the emails stopped coming to me. Tradesy said they changed my settings so I get transaction emails again but I always did get them until that sale so I don't understand how or why my settings would have gotten changed and how a CSR could change them without my account login password. Kind of pissed - I'd had the item listed for quite awhile. Anybody ever have that happen to them? I don't check into Tradesy that often  - too busy - but I check my email at least once daily. Argh!



I'm so sorry to hear that happened! I signed up for text alerts, which do come a bit faster than the email alerts and also come sometimes when I don't get an email at all. Alternately, you could log in quickly once every 1-2 days just to check in your sold listings to make sure there is not a new sold item.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Wow this all makes me not want to buy from Tradesy closets, that's for sure!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Fullcloset said:


> Just lost a sale because I never got the email telling me someone purchased my item and they cancelled it because I didn't confirm in 3 days. I didn't get the email from the buyer telling me she really wanted the item either and I found  the item in my removed which I didn't understand because I didn't remove it there. I only saw her email when I logged onto Tradesy.  I told her that I just restored it so she could buy it but she already bought something else somewhere else.  Finally figured out Tradesy cancelled the sale for not confirming which I didn't even know I had the sale since the emails stopped coming to me. Tradesy said they changed my settings so I get transaction emails again but I always did get them until that sale so I don't understand how or why my settings would have gotten changed and how a CSR could change them without my account login password. Kind of pissed - I'd had the item listed for quite awhile. Anybody ever have that happen to them? I don't check into Tradesy that often  - too busy - but I check my email at least once daily. Argh!



I mentioned this the other day, how I stopped getting email notifications. I check Tradesy all the time, so I caught it, but I don't know what happened to their system. What a bummer though.


----------



## Fullcloset

Ok well thanks everyone - appreciate your comments. I work outside of selling online so I can't be checking Tradesy or getting alerts but I usually check email before I leave in the morning or when I get home on days I'm in the office so I do rely on getting proper notices. I guess I'll have to suck it up - LOL but it sure would have come in handy for the holidays - even with the high commission coming out. Soon I'm going to have to pull every one of my listings and raise all the prices to compensate for their additional commission but 500 listings - gonna take me forever. BTW - just to let ya'll know - I sent a note to them saying how annoyed I was that they're giving these big bully stores an unfair sales advantage by not raising their commission equal with ours now that we have to raise prices and they were like - well, we hope you don't raise your prices! I said -well you did! LOL. That's the charge to us is your commission so it does get passed down.


----------



## soccerzfan

Fullcloset said:


> Ok well thanks everyone - appreciate your comments. I work outside of selling online so I can't be checking Tradesy or getting alerts but I usually check email before I leave in the morning or when I get home on days I'm in the office so I do rely on getting proper notices. I guess I'll have to suck it up - LOL but it sure would have come in handy for the holidays - even with the high commission coming out. Soon I'm going to have to pull every one of my listings and raise all the prices to compensate for their additional commission but 500 listings - gonna take me forever. BTW - just to let ya'll know - I sent a note to them saying how annoyed I was that they're giving these big bully stores an unfair sales advantage by not raising their commission equal with ours now that we have to raise prices and they were like - well, we hope you don't raise your prices! I said -well you did! LOL. That's the charge to us is your commission so it does get passed down.



They didn't raise fee for all sellers? How do they determine which sellers have to pay higher commission?


----------



## Fullcloset

soccerzfan said:


> They didn't raise fee for all sellers? How do they determine which sellers have to pay higher commission?


No. If you are a little "closet seller" like me who just basically sells outgrown clothes and stuff from my own wardrobe - they raised your commission rates. But all those mega shops that apparently got recruited over from ShopHers and Ebay - they didn't raise the commission rates for them. Very unfair since they wouldn't have gotten the exposure or investor money they got without the average woman selling from her closet - which is what the Tradesy platform used to be all about. Now its just another of a hundred selling platforms on the internet selling mass produced items.


----------



## luv2run41

I am done selling on Tradesy. I will be done buying on Tradesy as well; Once I have used up my Tradesy credit. I think it will be tough for me to find anything because many have increased their prices; which I do understand. It was such a wonderful place to buy and sell. I just sold my first item on ebay in over 2 years. Thankfully, I have sold most of my bag collection. If I sell in the future it will be inexpensive items on ebay.


----------



## soccerzfan

Fullcloset said:


> No. If you are a little "closet seller" like me who just basically sells outgrown clothes and stuff from my own wardrobe - they raised your commission rates. But all those mega shops that apparently got recruited over from ShopHers and Ebay - they didn't raise the commission rates for them. Very unfair since they wouldn't have gotten the exposure or investor money they got without the average woman selling from her closet - which is what the Tradesy platform used to be all about. Now its just another of a hundred selling platforms on the internet selling mass produced items.



Ah i didn't realize, I thought all sellers have the same commission rate. It is unfair because while I've only sold a few things on their site, my total is in the 20k+ over the span of 2 years. I guess that's considered insignificant as compared to other mega sellers. I believe I won't be dealing with tradesy either from now on.


----------



## ironic568

I'm still waiting for a platform like Shop Hers to pop up . That was such carefree selling that I didn't mind the 18% at all.
VC's fees are way too much and I hate the forth and backs I have with them on the price I want to set on _my_ item.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> I'm still waiting for a platform like Shop Hers to pop up . That was such carefree selling that I didn't mind the 18% at all.
> VC's fees are way too much and I hate the forth and backs I have with them on the price I want to set on _my_ item.



I hear this! I am trying to list items with VC and it is such a painful and slow process!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I hear this! I am trying to list items with VC and it is such a painful and slow process!


We should start our own site


----------



## Pao9

GemsBerry said:


> So I finally received the bag I bought from Tradesy on 11/28. It arrived in Tradesy kit, looks nice but I would say it's unnecessary wasteful (matte finish, large box). Anyway the bag itself is not as described. It was listed as "new, may have storage marks", It was worn, corners are greased, there's even a bit of color transfer. I know this leather, I have another Givenchy bag in exactly the same leather and color. Goat leather can withstand a lot of wear, so it still looks nice but it was definitely worn. It's also completely slouchy and out of shape which can happen with wear. For the price it's a keeper, especially it was a final sale. But if I had to pay original listed price I would send it back.
> It's just another proof that Tradesy team doesn't know brands. they may handle a lot of LV, but when it comes to Givenchy, Chloe, YSL,Nina Ricci etc they don't have any idea, but they act like they do.



Crazy how they will sell an item not as described but when I sell my brand new shoes in box, they return it to me because it doesn't have the price tag! SMH!


----------



## Fullcloset

Well I'm leaving my listings up. I spent the time to create them and I still have the stuff and I'm still happy - so far - with the way Tradesy handles returns so I'll just leave them but I am - and started to - raise all the prices because otherwise I don't get enough to make packing and shipping worthwhile. I really priced everything too low to start out with because I figure ordinarily I'd just have donated this stuff to a charity or post it on Freecycle - which I still do - but only when I really need to clean out a box or something for space. If Tradesy changes the way it does returns or starts holding up my earned money or bugging me for personal info like Ebay does - I will just remove the listings then. Ebay is hateful. I do have stuff listed there but I'm really careful what I list - nothing expensive, nothing that costs alot to ship, nothing that would really hurt if I lost it to a con artist - so mostly media, unbreakable household and older, vintage clothing items that they seem to have a wider audience interested in buying anyway. I never know with Ebay when I will or will not be able to list because I get blocked now and then with their CONFIRM ID box so I just sign out and leave. I tried Etsy but I didn't like having to pay for listings, and I didn't want to give them my personal info so all I could use was paypal - and then I didn't feel comfortable with paypal's 6 month return policy. I don't take returns because I can't be bothered and just want to get rid of stuff. It's not a business for me. I only did Etsy for a few months over a holiday season and not only did nothing sell - but I didn't even get any views on most of my stuff except from a few other sellers probably checking out the competition. I don't sell much on Tradesy either but the stuff is here, the listings are already done, so until something sells elsewhere or I donate it - or of course, Tradesy starts messing with the way it does business - they'll stay listed. Only problem I had was not getting that email and losing a sale because they cancelled it before I logged onto to Tradesy and saw the message - and now I did make one small sale but the money is still pending and that's odd because normally it was available as soon as I added the tracking # . It hasn't been delivered yet though so maybe that's why. We'll see. I'm not verified - don't intend to give them my SSN - so if they push that - I'm gone. But I'm never anywhere near the $20.000/200 a year limit - wouldn't be probably in 10 years - LOL.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Well I'm leaving my listings up. I spent the time to create them and I still have the stuff and I'm still happy - so far - with the way Tradesy handles returns so I'll just leave them but I am - and started to - raise all the prices because otherwise I don't get enough to make packing and shipping worthwhile. I really priced everything too low to start out with because I figure ordinarily I'd just have donated this stuff to a charity or post it on Freecycle - which I still do - but only when I really need to clean out a box or something for space. If Tradesy changes the way it does returns or starts holding up my earned money or bugging me for personal info like Ebay does - I will just remove the listings then. Ebay is hateful. I do have stuff listed there but I'm really careful what I list - nothing expensive, nothing that costs alot to ship, nothing that would really hurt if I lost it to a con artist - so mostly media, unbreakable household and older, vintage clothing items that they seem to have a wider audience interested in buying anyway. I never know with Ebay when I will or will not be able to list because I get blocked now and then with their CONFIRM ID box so I just sign out and leave. I tried Etsy but I didn't like having to pay for listings, and I didn't want to give them my personal info so all I could use was paypal - and then I didn't feel comfortable with paypal's 6 month return policy. I don't take returns because I can't be bothered and just want to get rid of stuff. It's not a business for me. I only did Etsy for a few months over a holiday season and not only did nothing sell - but I didn't even get any views on most of my stuff except from a few other sellers probably checking out the competition. I don't sell much on Tradesy either but the stuff is here, the listings are already done, so until something sells elsewhere or I donate it - or of course, Tradesy starts messing with the way it does business - they'll stay listed. Only problem I had was not getting that email and losing a sale because they cancelled it before I logged onto to Tradesy and saw the message - and now I did make one small sale but the money is still pending and that's odd because normally it was available as soon as I added the tracking # . It hasn't been delivered yet though so maybe that's why. We'll see. I'm not verified - don't intend to give them my SSN - so if they push that - I'm gone. But I'm never anywhere near the $20.000/200 a year limit - wouldn't be probably in 10 years - LOL.


If you aren't verified, the money won't be released on any sale, designer or otherwise, until at least 4 days after delivery. I had two sales delivered on December 5, and they released money for the more expensive one after 4 days. The $25 one still hasn't been released but it is still showing in my closet so I don't think it is a return.

I've never had those problems with blocking on ebay.

I list a few things on etsy but I hate paying the listing fee. I recycle the listings so if an item I have listed there sells somewhere else, I'll change the listing to another one of my items. I only have about 10 items listed there at any one time, and I make about 1 sale a month. It's not a lot but it does get a different set of eyes. Etsy buyers are often looking for unique items and don't seem to care as much about brand name, so if I have a vintage item that is special but not from a  famous brand, that is where it usually ends up selling. The selling fees are so much less on etsy that it makes up for the listing fee. I don't recall giving etsy a lot of my personal info. A year ago or so they integrated their system so you could have all your payments processed by etsy even if the buyer paid by paypal. I don't know how much etsy would protect you if there was a paypal dispute.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> ... I figure ordinarily I'd just have donated this stuff to a charity or post it on Freecycle - which I still do - but only when I really need to clean out a box or something for space.


Have you or anybody else tried ThredUp? I consider them as the last resort before sending used clothes to charity (which I also do). they would sell Paige jeans for $19-29, and you will still make a couple of bucks. I found it's very hard to sell used clothes anywhere, even if it's in excellent condition.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Have you or anybody else tried ThredUp? I consider them as the last resort before sending used clothes to charity (which I also do). they would sell Paige jeans for $19-29, and you will still make a couple of bucks. I found it's very hard to sell used clothes anywhere, even if it's in excellent condition.


I consigned 100+ pieces to The RealReal, mostly mid to high designer brands, took a while but sold everything eventually.  whatever wasn't on their accepted brand list or year, I donated and used it as a tax write-off.  it's incredible tedious and time consuming to flog used clothing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jmc3007 said:


> I consigned 100+ pieces to The RealReal, mostly mid to high designer brands, took a while but sold everything eventually.  whatever wasn't on their accepted brand list or year, I donated and used it as a tax write-off.  it's incredible tedious and time consuming to flog used clothing.


is the a thread for TRR and their consignment process? i'd love to read more experiences about them. i've been wanting to try, but they price everything i've seen so low (chanel) that i'm worried they'll take a lot in commission rates. i dumped tradesy at the end of nov.


----------



## jmc3007

ccbaggirl89 said:


> is the a thread for TRR and their consignment process? i'd love to read more experiences about them. i've been wanting to try, but they price everything i've seen so low (chanel) that i'm worried they'll take a lot in commission rates. i dumped tradesy at the end of nov.


Why not just park listings at Tradesy until when they sell? Doesn't cost to list, even with higher prices, it still doesn't hurt to keep all options open.

RR commission is high since they start out at 40% and move down to 30 after you pass the threshold (10 or 20K I can't remember) and you need to be wholly committed to them since your items will be shipped to them for a minimum of 6 months. You can email for quotes or price approval, and depends where you're located, they can send someone to pickup and haul the inventory away.  Btw not unlike Tradesy the majority of their sellers is also businesses.

Here's the thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/therealreal-opinions.774120/


----------



## Fullcloset

Thanks that was helpful. I know the 4 day hold after delivery but they never actually stuck to that with my stuff before - I am pretty sure the money was put in my available right after I posted the tracking but its ok - I don't mind but after reading about how many people are starting to get their stuff sent back to them and I presume losing the money from the sale out of the account - its starting to look bad as far as them starting to want to find reasons not to make good on the returns. We'll just have to see which direction they head in. They should make the big sellers take back their own returns in exchange for the lower commission and leave us little guys alone =- LOL


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, I think I will. It is still nice, because it was extremely well made to begin with, but I believe it was painted which really decreases the value, and of course it's not what I ordered to begin with. I don't think they would give me a refund on the "more damages" aspect, but I think they will honor their policy on not as described sale items, since it is not the same bag they had listed.


Have you started a return process? I emailed Tradesy on Friday with order #, info on seller Abbey R and pictures of damage and asked for return label. It's impossible to start return and get label online for final sale item. Today I got email from Tradesy that says "start return online" and they may "take serious actions against the seller". I can't even... I'm contacting you because you are the seller and there's no option to do it online, it says to contact you.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I hear this! I am trying to list items with VC and it is such a painful and slow process!



It went like this with my last negotiation:
Ironic : $850
VC: $350  (what the freak???!!!)
Ironic: $849
VC: $450
Ironic: $815
VC: Deal!!!!!

LMAO 
Don't let them shove a price on you. If you are persistent, they will accept a price close to the one you initially set.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Have you started a return process? I emailed Tradesy on Friday with order #, info on seller Abbey R and pictures of damage and asked for return label. It's impossible to start return and get label online for final sale item. Today I got email from Tradesy that says "start return online" and they may "take serious actions against the seller". I can't even... I'm contacting you because you are the seller and there's no option to do it online, it says to contact you.



That would be hilarious if it was not so terrifying. This is when you know you are either talking to a robot or to a completely incompetent employee. I really can't tell the difference anymore.
I submitted my request to return the item due to misrepresentation on Friday as well. There was a link on the app under purchase history to open a return claim due to misrepresentation, and that sent an email to their CS with the item number and details. I received an automated email back on Friday at 4:14pm that they would contact me within 24 hours with a response...then another email at...4:14pm...stating that they would contact me within 2 business days with a response. Um.
So hopefully I will get approval sometime tomorrow to start the return process. My dispute is a little less straightforward, because there is undisclosed damage (paint) but the main problem is that it is the wrong model, which is obvious if you know the brand at all, but is very subtle if you do not. They obviously do not know since they mislabeled it in the first place, so I may have to submit photos with measurements and a tutorial about the differences.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> It went like this with my last negotiation:
> Ironic : $850
> VC: $350  (what the freak???!!!)
> Ironic: $849
> VC: $450
> Ironic: $815
> VC: Deal!!!!!
> 
> LMAO
> Don't let them shove a price on you. If you are persistent, they will accept a price close to the one you initially set.



This is completely crazy!
I wish I had known this before I accepted their second offer for a bag. 
I put all of my listings at a low price, because I just want them out at this point, but I don't want to give them away completely. I think VC is more sensitive to price than to condition for their items (which is odd because many of the items on their site are overpriced). Two of my items had some noticeable wear so I had to list them as "fair" condition (Hermes CSGM with a run and Hermes HAC with corner wear and strap wear), but I listed both at 50% or less of retail and VC had no problem with the pricing. On the other hand, I had a like new $1K dress that I listed at $195 since I know it is hard to sell clothing. They proposed $99, which was disheartening, but then I realized that it was not worth battling over $100, so I just agreed to that. I also listed an almost perfect and really cute seasonal flap (with it's box etc) for $1595, which I thought was a great price. They came back at $995!! I couldn't go along with that one (I think they must base their price on their "categories" and they do not have a category for seasonal flaps, so I had to select "other"). Anyway, I came back with $1450 and they suggested $1300 and I just agreed. I should have held out for closer to my original price! 
Another VC listing tip I picked up on, though it is exhausting, is that if they keep rejecting your photos or even if they reject your item, don't keep trying to edit the same item and send new photos. Just start a new listing with the exact same item and photos. A different person from VC will view it and they will likely accept it. I bet this would work for price disputes as well.
I listed 6 items total. 2 were accepted right away. 1 required different photos, then it was listed. 2 were rejected once, I listed them again with the exact same photos and description, and they were accepted. 1 item was rejected twice and then accepted the 3rd post! No explanation of any of this from VC. It's like yelling into a cave.


----------



## nicole0612

Haha! Big surprise! I just got a message that the seasonal flap just sold. Whatever. It's done.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Haha! Big surprise! I just got a message that the seasonal flap just sold. Whatever. It's done.


Congrats!!


nicole0612 said:


> That would be hilarious if it was not so terrifying. This is when you know you are either talking to a robot or to a completely incompetent employee. I really can't tell the difference anymore.
> I submitted my request to return the item due to misrepresentation on Friday as well. There was a link on the app under purchase history to open a return claim due to misrepresentation, and that sent an email to their CS with the item number and details. I received an automated email back on Friday at 4:14pm that they would contact me within 24 hours with a response...then another email at...4:14pm...stating that they would contact me within 2 business days with a response. Um.
> So hopefully I will get approval sometime tomorrow to start the return process. My dispute is a little less straightforward, because there is undisclosed damage (paint) but the main problem is that it is the wrong model, which is obvious if you know the brand at all, but is very subtle if you do not. They obviously do not know since they mislabeled it in the first place, so I may have to submit photos with measurements and a tutorial about the differences.


let's hope that someone who can actually read emails will come on Monday and we'll get some progress.


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> Why not just park listings at Tradesy until when they sell? Doesn't cost to list, even with higher prices, it still doesn't hurt to keep all options open.


While it's easy to keep the listings up and running and to give myself another venue on which to sell, I removed/ended my listings because I believe it sends a stronger message to Tradesy that I am not happy with the rise in fees. 

My take is that Tradesy (and any other site) reads the complaints but ignores them as long as the complaints don't affect their bottom line. And the bottom line won't be affected unless its members put their money where their mouth is and up and leave. There's no incentive for Tradesy to reconsider whether raising fees was a good thing because members aren't walking away. 

I'm not naive enough to think that just my walking will be their catalyst for change but if enough members do it, it can have an effect.


----------



## uadjit

Am I imagining things or has Tradesy's CS phone number disappeared from their site? Now all I can find in the contact links is an "E-mail" button.


----------



## GemsBerry

uadjit said:


> Am I imagining things or has Tradesy's CS phone number disappeared from their site? Now all I can find in the contact links is an "E-mail" button.


Yep, chat also disappears sometimes.


----------



## luv2run41

I was really hoping with the extra fee % they might add something (like phone service and chat again).  I don't see any added features with the extra % charged to seller?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> While it's easy to keep the listings up and running and to give myself another venue on which to sell, I removed/ended my listings because I believe it sends a stronger message to Tradesy that I am not happy with the rise in fees.
> 
> My take is that Tradesy (and any other site) reads the complaints but ignores them as long as the complaints don't affect their bottom line. And the bottom line won't be affected unless its members put their money where their mouth is and up and leave. There's no incentive for Tradesy to reconsider whether raising fees was a good thing because members aren't walking away.
> 
> I'm not naive enough to think that just my walking will be their catalyst for change but if enough members do it, it can have an effect.


Even if I don't remove my listings, the raised prices will result in fewer sales which will affect their bottom line. At this point, I don't think they care if any sellers sell anything as long as they can get rid of their backlog.


----------



## nicole0612

It is not very user-friendly to list items, but I have already sold 2 items out of 6 on Vestiaire Collective within 1-2 days of listing them.  You all might try listing there.  They do take ~30%, but I think their market supports somewhat higher prices as well.  Hope that helps!


----------



## jmc3007

luv2run41 said:


> I was really hoping with the extra fee % they might add something (like phone service and chat again).  I don't see any added features with the extra % charged to seller?


I was on the phone with them a couple days ago, so that service still works, and since I have their number in my phone I hadn't noticed that it was taken off the website.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> It is not very user-friendly to list items, but I have already sold 2 items out of 6 on Vestiaire Collective within 1-2 days of listing them.  You all might try listing there.  They do take ~30%, but I think their market supports somewhat higher prices as well.  Hope that helps!


pricing really depends geographically where the seller is.  if you're selling mid-high end brands like Chloe & Celine, US sellers are at a disadvantage compared to European sellers simply because their cost of goods is less and they paid in Euros.  the ultra high end like Hermes, Chanel maybe more comparable though that's only a guess.  it's great to buy from VC as an American but have never sold anything.  at one point I had 5-6 listings over the course of 6 months, and one by one I sold them on Tradesy and now there's none.  

VC photos are dreadful!!  I know they're taken by the sellers but so many of them don't know how to aim and shoot, or take enough pics for self authentication.  and waiting for additional pics/details take forever and ever as they have to be approved by VC. the commission is a bit more than 30% depending on the list price. personally I think VC service is woefully inadequate relative to their pay.  I've had my share of fakes and other SNAD items.  you can mosey over to the VC thread for more gore.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> pricing really depends geographically where the seller is.  if you're selling mid-high end brands like Chloe & Celine, US sellers are at a disadvantage compared to European sellers simply because their cost of goods is less and they paid in Euros.  the ultra high end like Hermes, Chanel maybe more comparable though that's only a guess.  it's great to buy from VC as an American but have never sold anything.  at one point I had 5-6 listings over the course of 6 months, and one by one I sold them on Tradesy and now there's none.
> 
> VC photos are dreadful!!  I know they're taken by the sellers but so many of them don't know how to aim and shoot, or take enough pics for self authentication.  and waiting for additional pics/details take forever and ever as they have to be approved by VC. the commission is a bit more than 30% depending on the list price. personally I think VC service is woefully inadequate relative to their pay.  I've had my share of fakes and other SNAD items.  you can mosey over to the VC thread for more gore.



I have read through the VC thread in the past because I bought a Hermes bag there this past spring and I wanted to inform myself before I purchased the item.  I don't find that items are cheaper for US buyers on VC because you have to pay ~10% customs for items over $800 and for cheaper items shipping is still $45 + extra "handling fee" from DHL. 
Yes, their customer service is way worse than Tradesy's!  Imagine that!


----------



## Fullcloset

Well I'm sorry to say it looks like something really bad is happening over at Tradesy. First they increase their cut by 5% and now they are suddenly holding my funds for 3 weeks. Seriously. Item was delivered but it says funds being held until January 2 - really, really unacceptable http://www.lowcards.com/paypal-reaches-class-action-settlement-improper-account-holds-39027  They sued paypal for this kind of thing, and won. You'd think Tradesy would have better advisors.


----------



## anthrosphere

Fullcloset said:


> -snip-



Did you add and verify your bank account? I had this problem before but Tradesy informed me that if I add a bank account and verify it, the wait time for my funds will be reduced to just 4 days after my package has been confirmed shipped and delivered. As a matter of fact, I just checked the app and it still says that my funds will be released within 4 days.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Well I'm sorry to say it looks like something really bad is happening over at Tradesy. First they increase their cut by 5% and now they are suddenly holding my funds for 3 weeks. Seriously. Item was delivered but it says funds being held until January 2 - really, really unacceptable http://www.lowcards.com/paypal-reaches-class-action-settlement-improper-account-holds-39027  They sued paypal for this kind of thing, and won. You'd think Tradesy would have better advisors.


It says that but in most cases, the  money gets released in 4 days anyway. They informed us of this change before it went into effect and if we didn't like it, we didn't have to stay on Tradesy. I think what is happening is that if 4 days pass and the buyer doesn't indicate she wants to return, your money gets released. If the buyer starts a return for any reason, they wait until they have the bag back and inspect it before they release your money. I think there were probably times when a buyer returned an item for site credit, Tradesy released funds before they got the item back, and then found out the item was fake.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Well I'm sorry to say it looks like something really bad is happening over at Tradesy. First they increase their cut by 5% and now they are suddenly holding my funds for 3 weeks. Seriously. Item was delivered but it says funds being held until January 2 - really, really unacceptable http://www.lowcards.com/paypal-reaches-class-action-settlement-improper-account-holds-39027  They sued paypal for this kind of thing, and won. You'd think Tradesy would have better advisors.


did you ask them why it takes so long?


----------



## poopsie

Sold a bag today........or so I thought. Buyer just asked to cancel. There were 30 watchers/likes on that bag too


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just made my first Tradesy sale.  I had trouble printing the label, my printer identified it as an image rather than a document.  When I saved it as a document it was huge! I will see how the overall experience goes. I'm starting to be over Posh, too much buyer's remorse and baseless claims.


----------



## whateve

MahoganyQT said:


> I just made my first Tradesy sale.  I had trouble printing the label, my printer identified it as an image rather than a document.  When I saved it as a document it was huge! I will see how the overall experience goes. I'm starting to be over Posh, too much buyer's remorse and baseless claims.


The label is an image. It annoys me because I would like to easily copy the name and address of the buyer to put on a packing slip. Because it is an image, I have to type that in myself. I wish Tradesy would provide a packing slip.


----------



## paula3boys

poopsie said:


> Sold a bag today........or so I thought. Buyer just asked to cancel. There were 30 watchers/likes on that bag too



Terms on Tradesy (last I heard from them) were that you don't have to cancel once they purchased even if you haven't shipped yet


----------



## laurie00

Is anyone else bothered by the fact that they justified the increase in commission with additional sales but the sales aren't for any of our items -- only their items?  So we're paying higher commissions, they are only having sales on their closet and with the curent sale of up to 50% off, their prices are way below mine making my items unappealing.  It certainly does look like they are most interested in selling the items in their return closet and not any of our items who have been with them for years.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I didn't remove my items but I increased prices and the sales stopped. Either way tradesy loses money on us, small sellers. cash flaw from old commission is better than zero from new one.
> Just a thought, what if Tradesy will start pricing the items for us as a next step like Vestiaire Collective?
> so far Tradesy price suggestions were ridiculous. I saw recommended price $29 for my $1.5K heavy solid gold necklace.



I hate how Vestiare price my items! I've recently posted brand new loubies, limited edition that costed almost $5000. I listed them for $1200, and they made me counteroffer - $250!!! They don't know brands and prices, all their offers are ridic


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> It went like this with my last negotiation:
> Ironic : $850
> VC: $350  (what the freak???!!!)
> Ironic: $849
> VC: $450
> Ironic: $815
> VC: Deal!!!!!
> 
> LMAO
> Don't let them shove a price on you. If you are persistent, they will accept a price close to the one you initially set.



it doesn't work for me, I can offer my price in these negotiations for 2 or 3 times per item, and then I have to take it or decline it. and I have to decline about half of what I list, as their offers are jokes


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> If the buyer starts a return for any reason, they wait until they have the bag back and inspect it before they release your money.



I don't see any returns anymore in my "payouts". I just get my money in 4 days after delivery, even if it's a return. I know it cause 2 of my customers recently let me know they are returning the items that didn't fit them. I still had my funds on time though. It used to be marked as "Pending customer service review" when I had a return. Now it's not. I guess now they just pull the funds if something's wrong with the item, and you'll never know it was returned before they receive, inspect it and take your money from this sale back.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't see any returns anymore in my "payouts". I just get my money in 4 days after delivery, even if it's a return. I know it cause 2 of my customers recently let me know they are returning the items that didn't fit them. I still had my funds on time though. It used to be marked as "Pending customer service review" when I had a return. Now it's not. I guess now they just pull the funds if something's wrong with the item, and you'll never know it was returned before they receive, inspect it and take your money from this sale back.


None of my returns said "pending customer service review." I never knew I had returns except one time when the buyer claimed it wasn't authentic. All the others I didn't know about until I saw that they were moved out of my closet into Tradesy's. I have one that was delivered on December 5 that still hasn't been released, but the item is still showing in my closet. If the buyer had returned, it should have already moved into their closet. One time my money got released before 4 days. I think that is because the buyer returned to a return bar.

I should have clarified that if you aren't verified the wait time for your money could be longer than 4 days.


----------



## GemsBerry

I just got email, now Tradesy has a working selling app for Android. that's what they were working on and not on the search or anything site related. I have Android, alright, but with their commission increase I'm not going to list anything new there.
Customers keep asking for discounts, I explain that it's almost 18% commission now, and they suggest to do transaction elsewhere.


----------



## jmc3007

laurie00 said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the fact that they justified the increase in commission with additional sales but the sales aren't for any of our items -- only their items?  So we're paying higher commissions, they are only having sales on their closet and with the curent sale of up to 50% off, their prices are way below mine making my items unappealing.  It certainly does look like they are most interested in selling the items in their return closet and not any of our items who have been with them for years.


the inventory in their own closets consist of  returned items sold by (us) sellers accumulated over the months and years since Tradesy setup shop, so it'd only make sense that they'd want to work down their overstock as much as possible, otherwise where would returned merchandise go?  it's not as if Tradesy had become the RealReal and they took on consignment from another source outside of Tradesy, so to the extent that anyone feels Tradesy's own closets pose a competitive threat, we just have to remember that these goods came from ourselves at one point or another! just like when we set prices at for what we want to sell, Tradesy do the same now that they have taken ownership of these items.  a better question to ask is would we rather returned items go to them or go back to us and then we have to resell?


----------



## Bellanola

poopsie said:


> Sold a bag today........or so I thought. Buyer just asked to cancel. There were 30 watchers/likes on that bag too


Ha, me too!  The buyer's friend told her it was fake after she bought it. Must be something in the water...


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I just had someone buy 10 of my purses!! So I'm happy. Haha. This is that girl who said she is buying them for charity. Whatever it is, as long as I get what I wanted


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I just had someone buy 10 of my purses!! So I'm happy. Haha. This is that girl who said she is buying them for charity. Whatever it is, as long as I get what I wanted



Wow! That's amazing.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

nicole0612 said:


> Wow! That's amazing.



I guess you could say I had them priced to sell!! haha
Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Supposedly, you can't buy dust bags or designer boxes anymore?! Bought a Chanel purse the other day and it didn't come with a box or dust bag, so i went to go buy one and Tradesy cancelled it and said it was prohibited. I have bought probably 10 dust bags before on Tradesy with no problem.


----------



## poopsie

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Supposedly, you can't buy dust bags or designer boxes anymore?! Bought a Chanel purse the other day and it didn't come with a box or dust bag, so i went to go buy one and Tradesy cancelled it and said it was prohibited. I have bought probably 10 dust bags before on Tradesy with no problem.




Probably because it wasn't being sold by one of their closets. They certainly have no qualms about selling fake merchandise


----------



## SweetDaisy05

laurie00 said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the fact that they justified the increase in commission with additional sales but the sales aren't for any of our items -- only their items?  So we're paying higher commissions, they are only having sales on their closet and with the curent sale of up to 50% off, their prices are way below mine making my items unappealing.  It certainly does look like they are most interested in selling the items in their return closet and not any of our items who have been with them for years.


I am not selling anything now.  I do remember before the increase I was constantly competing with Tradesy and their pro-seller's only site sales.  It was tough, so I can imagine now. I swear with this one pro-seller every time I lowered my price his would automatically be lowered too.  It was weird and at odd times too.  I never had a return on Tradesy, but I am glad returns are taken by Tradesy.  A loved one told me not to focus on any other listings.  I was changing my listing to match competitors which made buyers watch my listing, than buy.  So, I understand the frustration.  Once I stuck my best listing and forgot about it, I got a buyer shortly after.  This mindset is the only way I can sell on Tradesy.


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> it doesn't work for me, I can offer my price in these negotiations for 2 or 3 times per item, and then I have to take it or decline it. and I have to decline about half of what I list, as their offers are jokes



Sorry to hear that, they've always accepted my offer in the end. I have sometimes, out of frustration, just straight out declined their offer and then made a new listing (this helps and sometimes my price was accepted right off the bat). There are some morons working at VC! Many of the asking prices on their site are so above market price that it's laughable. Makes you think what experts they have in the house to do price negotiations.
And the funny thing is that my $800 item was sold within 3 days .  Can you imagine if I had accepted VC's offer!


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> Haha! Big surprise! I just got a message that the seasonal flap just sold. Whatever. It's done.



And the best thing about it is: no worries about buyers remorse, or scammers, no sitting on pin and needles. Your bag has really sold!!! And VC has also been very consistent with their payouts. I never had a late payment.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Look at the typing error I found on their site under how it works...


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Look at the typing error I found on their site under how it works...



That is odd! They definitely updated it elsewhere, because I checked on day 1 of the rate increase. That's a big oversight.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Sorry to hear that, they've always accepted my offer in the end. I have sometimes, out of frustration, just straight out declined their offer and then made a new listing (this helps and sometimes my price was accepted right off the bat). There are some morons working at VC! Many of the asking prices on their site are so above market price that it's laughable. Makes you think what experts they have in the house to do price negotiations.
> And the funny thing is that my $800 item was sold within 3 days .  Can you imagine if I had accepted VC's offer!





ironic568 said:


> And the best thing about it is: no worries about buyers remorse, or scammers, no sitting on pin and needles. Your bag has really sold!!! And VC has also been very consistent with their payouts. I never had a late payment.



That's great news!
I totally agree with you about just listing the item again if negotiations get too frustrating! I had a couple of items that were immediately accepted on the 2nd list attempt. It seems like it just really depends which VC employee ends up reviewing it.
So far it's been a breeze selling with them. Well...it's a pain to list, but actually getting the items to sell is easy so far. It's kind of the opposite of Tradesy in they way [emoji6]


----------



## GemsBerry

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I am not selling anything now.  I do remember before the increase I was constantly competing with Tradesy and their pro-seller's only site sales.  It was tough, so I can imagine now. I swear with this one pro-seller every time I lowered my price his would automatically be lowered too.  It was weird and at odd times too.  I never had a return on Tradesy, but I am glad returns are taken by Tradesy.  A loved one told me not to focus on any other listings.  I was changing my listing to match competitors which made buyers watch my listing, than buy.  So, I understand the frustration.  Once I stuck my best listing and forgot about it, I got a buyer shortly after.  This mindset is the only way I can sell on Tradesy.


I'm with you on this. my listings are parked there until Christmas for higher price. then I'll put my closet on a two-week vacation. then we'll see. Recently my two sales were cancelled and one item returned to me, it was unfair competition with Tradesy closets and pro-sellers who don't even disclose damage properly in the listings. And someone made the point that returns are coming from us, small sellers, so it's OK to suck it up. I think when Tradesy was platform for small sellers, number of returns was small. Tradesy was flooded with returns after they acquired Shop Hers and tons of returns started coming from pro-sellers. now it's even more unfair to us, pro-sellers didn't get commission increase.


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Supposedly, you can't buy dust bags or designer boxes anymore?! Bought a Chanel purse the other day and it didn't come with a box or dust bag, so i went to go buy one and Tradesy cancelled it and said it was prohibited. I have bought probably 10 dust bags before on Tradesy with no problem.


I sold several dust bags on Tradesy a few months ago. I hope they didn't change their policy. I still have a bunch more I'd like to sell.


alwayscoffee89 said:


> Look at the typing error I found on their site under how it works...


Did it always say "Tradesy Cash?" That sounds like it isn't real money, almost like site credit or scrip.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> I sold several dust bags on Tradesy a few months ago. I hope they didn't change their policy. I still have a bunch more I'd like to sell.
> 
> Did it always say "Tradesy Cash?" That sounds like it isn't real money, almost like site credit or scrip.



Yes, they did change their policy and even worse, you can't sell VIP items. 

The previous screenshot I was referring to was that it still said 9% commission. Haha. But yea, the Tradesy cash sounds weird too and it is NOT available until after the 4 days. They made it sound like it is available to use right away.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

The Gucci purse that I sold to that "Charity cause", just re-listed it in her closet, which I knew she was going to re-sell it. But I thought she had an actual store. It doesn't really make too much since to me. I sold it to her for $791 and she re-listed it for $993. I had it listed at $899 for a couple months and no bites, so if she can sell it for $993, kudos to her. But with 18% commission, she would only make $814.26. Which a profit of $23.26 doesn't seem worth it to me. That part doesn't bother me. The part that bothers me is she used MY pictures and my description. I now understand why people don't like that. 

But she just bought a whole bunch of my purses, so I want those to go through first and then I'll see if she can remove my pictures and put in her own hours and time on doing that.


----------



## ironic568

alwayscoffee89 said:


> The Gucci purse that I sold to that "Charity cause", just re-listed it in her closet, which I knew she was going to re-sell it. But I thought she had an actual store. It doesn't really make too much since to me.* I sold it to her for $791 and she re-listed it for $993. I had it listed at $899 for a couple months and no bites, so if she can sell it for $993, kudos to her. But with 18% commission, she would only make $814.26. Which a profit of $23.26 doesn't seem worth it to me.* That part doesn't bother me. The part that bothers me is she used MY pictures and my description. I now understand why people don't like that.
> 
> But she just bought a whole bunch of my purses, so I want those to go through first and then I'll see if she can remove my pictures and put in her own hours and time on doing that.



The bolded doesn't make sense to me either . Maybe she's not yet aware of the commission increase?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

In regards to dust bags, this is what Tradesy told me :


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ironic568 said:


> The bolded doesn't make sense to me either . Maybe she's not yet aware of the commission increase?



She doesn't look like a pro seller to me, maybe she doesn't know of the increase. Does she look like a pro seller to you?


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> She doesn't look like a pro seller to me, maybe she doesn't know of the increase. Does she look like a pro seller to you?


I know how we get "emotionally attached" to our bags and keep tracking them, me included LOL
 $23 profit doesn't make sense, unless she's using the bag all the way and relisted it just in case. it's not right to use your description and pictures because it can be in different condition when it's sold.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> I know how we get "emotionally attached" to our bags and keep tracking them, me included LOL
> $23 profit doesn't make sense, unless she's using the bag all the way and relisted it just in case. it's not right to use your description and pictures because it can be in different condition when it's sold.



It wasn't even that I was attached. I bought it to resell it. I just saw in my closet it was a different price and back up for sale. But yes, do your own work!! Hehe.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

If she hasn't used the handbags and they are in the same condition I don't have a problem with them using my photos but they should ask for permission first.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GemsBerry said:


> I know how we get "emotionally attached" to our bags and keep tracking them, me included LOL
> $23 profit doesn't make sense, unless she's using the bag all the way and relisted it just in case. it's not right to use your description and pictures because it can be in different condition when it's sold.



That's is strange. What I also find strange is that on her store there is no mention of any charity.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That's is strange. What I also find strange is that on her store there is no mention of any charity.



I know. I noticed that when I sold to her. She said she is opening up a "My sister's closet" in Florida and will be putting up these purses for sale and any contributions made will go to her Charity. I do know that My Sister's Closet does do something like that. But why not just donate the money you spent on these purses? None of it makes sense to me.

i'm happy with all the sales I sold to her, but none of it makes sense. When I go to buy a STEAL from another closet, I don't tell them what I am doing with their purse or that I'm going to re-sell it for more. I just do it. Giving them too much information is just weird.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I swear I'm not stalking that purse, but she just lowered it to $933. She is losing money now.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I swear I'm not stalking that purse, but she just lowered it to $933. She is losing money now.



Stalk it. I want to find out what's going on.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I swear I'm not stalking that purse, but she just lowered it to $933. She is losing money now.


that may not be your purse then, otherwise why to sell at loss and not to return? and that charity thing is a red flag.
it's not just attachment but I feel my reputation as a seller is at stake and I keep checking my returned or relisted items (well, there were 2-3 of them).
I wonder when the item is relisted, does it appear in your closet as an active listing in sold section with the link to her closet?


----------



## ironic568

alwayscoffee89 said:


> She doesn't look like a pro seller to me, maybe she doesn't know of the increase. Does she look like a pro seller to you?



That looks seasoned enough for me! But then again, I've never sold a thing on Tradesy


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> that may not be your purse then, otherwise why to sell at loss and not to return? and that charity thing is a red flag.
> it's not just attachment but I feel my reputation as a seller is at stake and I keep checking my returned or relisted items (well, there were 2-3 of them).
> I wonder when the item is relisted, does it appear in your closet as an active listing in sold section with the link to her closet?



It is my purse because I sold it to her and those are my pictures.. Unless you mean she is switching it with a fake?! I don't think they make fake ones like that though.

Yes, when they relist it using my listing, it appears in my sold items as active and when you click on it, it is being sold by her.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> it's not just attachment but I feel my reputation as a seller is at stake and I keep checking my returned or relisted items (well, there were 2-3 of them).



what do you mean by this?


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It is my purse because I sold it to her and those are my pictures.. Unless you mean she is switching it with a fake?! I don't think they make fake ones like that though.
> 
> Yes, when they relist it using my listing, it appears in my sold items as active and when you click on it, it is being sold by her.


fake or her own purse that she used. things don't add up. 


alwayscoffee89 said:


> what do you mean by this?


returned items appear in sold section of my closet. someone liked it and missed it, once it appeared as sold and link is still active (item is available in Tradesy closet) buyer asks me why it was returned, what's the condition. I honestly respond that I'm only responsible for the accuracy of listing when the bag is in my possession, I can't know what happens after it's relisted. So it goes back to me. I think the same happens if buyer uses "relist" option.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> The Gucci purse that I sold to that "Charity cause", just re-listed it in her closet, which I knew she was going to re-sell it. But I thought she had an actual store. It doesn't really make too much since to me. I sold it to her for $791 and she re-listed it for $993. I had it listed at $899 for a couple months and no bites, so if she can sell it for $993, kudos to her. But with 18% commission, she would only make $814.26. Which a profit of $23.26 doesn't seem worth it to me. That part doesn't bother me. The part that bothers me is she used MY pictures and my description. I now understand why people don't like that.
> 
> But she just bought a whole bunch of my purses, so I want those to go through first and then I'll see if she can remove my pictures and put in her own hours and time on doing that.


And imagine how much larger her profit would have been if you'd given in to her attempts at sympathy. 

Re the pictures, I had to laugh! Remember when several of us were trying to make you understand why picture theft (and unauthorized use) upset us so? I think I commented something to the effect of, "when it happens to you, you'll understand." 

Call me a cynic but I don't believe the charity story.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> Sorry to hear that, they've always accepted my offer in the end. I have sometimes, out of frustration, just straight out declined their offer and then made a new listing (this helps and sometimes my price was accepted right off the bat). There are some morons working at VC! Many of the asking prices on their site are so above market price that it's laughable. Makes you think what experts they have in the house to do price negotiations.
> And the funny thing is that my $800 item was sold within 3 days .  Can you imagine if I had accepted VC's offer!



Yeah, "experts". and another weird and unprofrssional thing about VC. I sold the boots and sent them to their NY office. And now I have this letter that "We kindly inform you that the buyer was unable to complete the purchase of your item. In this regard, your item is now for sale under your account with a new reference". So they didn't make sure the purchase was complete before approving it, and now they want to hold my boots there so I can't sell it anywhere else. Not funny, Vestiare Collective. I asked them to ship the boots back to me. Had no idea such situation could ever happen with them


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> And the best thing about it is: no worries about buyers remorse, or scammers, no sitting on pin and needles. Your bag has really sold!!! And VC has also been very consistent with their payouts. I never had a late payment.



lol that's what I was talking about a comment ago. I also thought my boots were sold but appeared that they are not. even with VC we are not insured from such cases


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It wasn't even that I was attached. I bought it to resell it. I just saw in my closet it was a different price and back up for sale. But yes, do your own work!! Hehe.



Now you know that feeling lol


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> that may not be your purse then, otherwise why to sell at loss and not to return? and that charity thing is a red flag.
> it's not just attachment but I feel my reputation as a seller is at stake and I keep checking my returned or relisted items (well, there were 2-3 of them).
> I wonder when the item is relisted, does it appear in your closet as an active listing in sold section with the link to her closet?


I feel same here.  Vestiaire in v light print at bottom of listing states whether the item is being resold, a relatively new feature I think, Tradesy should do something similar.  But that said I recently and successfully forced a return to VC under the same circumstances.  The seller relisted a purse bought month before and she didn't make any changes to either description or photos, problem was she must have used it everyday in the month that she had it. The original photos showed stickers still intact on the hardware and that scratches were only visible under v harsh light.  What I received was SNAD even though it managed to pass VC inspection.  I said that their quality inspector A) didn't even look at the photos in the listing and B) must have worn sunglasses cuz scuffs were visible even in a dark room in the absence of any light lol. Also said all in the price was v good and I would have purchased it anyway if the second buyer added new photos etc, hardly a crime to sell used bags on VC!! It was a reflection of sheer laziness on VC and the seller's part. 

Possession is 9/10th of the law so why not step it up to 10/10th and post your own pics.  I see so many avocado toasts on 'gram and Pinterest but folks can't take time to document their own merchandise, ugh


----------



## alwayscoffee89

jmc3007 said:


> Possession is 9/10th of the law so why not step it up to 10/10th and post your own pics.  I see so many avocado toasts on 'gram and Pinterest but folks can't take time to document their own merchandise, ugh



What?! Do I need coffee or something? I'm so confused. hehe. sorry


----------



## jmc3007

alwayscoffee89 said:


> What?! Do I need coffee or something? I'm so confused. hehe. sorry


There's an old English proverb "possession is 9/10th...." so in my mind the buyer who relists is the new owner and should use her own pics as the intem is currently in her possession and no longer in the seller's.

As for the other reference I come across hundreds of pics of a $10 brunch dish but for something easily worth 10x more they're too lazy to put up fresh pics


----------



## alwayscoffee89

jmc3007 said:


> There's an old English proverb "possession is 9/10th...." so in my mind the buyer who relists is the new owner and should use her own pics as the intem is currently in her possession and no longer in the seller's.
> 
> As for the other reference I come across hundreds of pics of a $10 brunch dish but for something easily worth 10x more they're too lazy to put up fresh pics


AH!!! i get it, my goodness, I'm not with it this morning!!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Yeah, "experts". and another weird and unprofrssional thing about VC. I sold the boots and sent them to their NY office. And now I have this letter that "We kindly inform you that the buyer was unable to complete the purchase of your item. In this regard, your item is now for sale under your account with a new reference". So they didn't make sure the purchase was complete before approving it, and now they want to hold my boots there so I can't sell it anywhere else. Not funny, Vestiare Collective. I asked them to ship the boots back to me. Had no idea such situation could ever happen with them



Oh wow, that is horrible!!


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> so why not step it up to 10/10th and post your own pics.  I see so many avocado toasts on 'gram and Pinterest but folks can't take time to document their own merchandise, ugh



LOL!!!


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> In regards to dust bags, this is what Tradesy told me :



Interesting since I've sold boxes there without issues after the date on picture someone posted a day or two ago. I guess I won't list my LV ones that I thought about listing on there. I already removed my other listings


----------



## GemsBerry

It's been awfully quiet on Tradesy since last liquidation sale and price increase. I don't expect tons of sales, I only get discount requests and suggestions to take a sale elsewhere.  Even Tradesy promos have dried up.

I will be happy to finalize return with them for SNAD bag from Abbey R and be done. Finally they responded to my emails on Thursday, I emailed them since last Friday and I had to open PayPal claim (order placed on 11/28, received on 12/09 and no response from them about SNAD for a week). As a buyer I'm not browsing Tradesy closets any more. Tradesy created another headache where it should go smoothly. it was not even a crazy good deal, $100 below market price but with damage it will be impossible to resell, and obviously not on Tradesy with 18% commission.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> It's been awfully quiet on Tradesy since last liquidation sale and price increase. I don't expect tons of sales, I only get discount requests and suggestions to take a sale elsewhere.  Even Tradesy promos have dried up.
> 
> I will be happy to finalize return with them for SNAD bag from Abbey R and be done. Finally they responded to my emails on Thursday, I emailed them since last Friday and I had to open PayPal claim (order placed on 11/28, received on 12/09 and no response from them about SNAD for a week). As a buyer I'm not browsing Tradesy closets any more. Tradesy created another headache where it should go smoothly. it was not even a crazy good deal, $100 below market price but with damage it will be impossible to resell, and obviously not on Tradesy with 18% commission.



I am having a hard time hearing back from them about my SNAD claim as well. I received one email back in all of this time asking if I wanted to return or to get a small price adjustment. I asked for the return and now I am still waiting.


----------



## NANI1972

Sales have slowed so much for me in the past month, so disappointed with what Tradsey has turned into.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I am having a hard time hearing back from them about my SNAD claim as well. I received one email back in all of this time asking if I wanted to return or to get a small price adjustment. I asked for the return and now I am still waiting.


it's too slow, are you going to wait or push return? Tradesy was like when we receive return we are going to inspect it and will make a conclusion. I was like yea, right, PayPal told me they would reverse charge on Dec 24 anyway, you guys were too slow and there's evidence of SNAD. I can't be more patient with them and spend more time on endless emails both as a seller and as a buyer.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hi Ladies... Just wanted to put it out there incase you're purchased anything from this seller. She was selling Cartier, Van Cleef, and Chopard at what I would consider "fair" prices... Well I compared a cartier necklace i purchased from her to a friends who had purchased recently and it looked exactly the same but felt different... While I would not call myself a professional authenticator I just followed my gut so that Tradesys team could authentic it... I was soon given a full refund and now her account is suspended. I called and they told me the item was indeed not authentic.. She sold several items and i'm not sure if Tradesy reaches out to previous buyers but if you purchases from this chick I highly recommend you file a dispute! I believe she sold out 25 or so items..


----------



## nicole0612

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi Ladies... Just wanted to put it out there incase you're purchased anything from this seller. She was selling Cartier, Van Cleef, and Chopard at what I would consider "fair" prices... Well I compared a cartier necklace i purchased from her to a friends who had purchased recently and it looked exactly the same but felt different... While I would not call myself a professional authenticator I just followed my gut so that Tradesys team could authentic it... I was soon given a full refund and now her account is suspended. I called and they told me the item was indeed not authentic.. She sold several items and i'm not sure if Tradesy reaches out to previous buyers but if you purchases from this chick I highly recommend you file a dispute! I believe she sold out 25 or so items..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551684



Wow, thanks for the warning. I'm glad you got your refund!


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> it's too slow, are you going to wait or push return? Tradesy was like when we receive return we are going to inspect it and will make a conclusion. I was like yea, right, PayPal told me they would reverse charge on Dec 24 anyway, you guys were too slow and there's evidence of SNAD. I can't be more patient with them and spend more time on endless emails both as a seller and as a buyer.



Well, I paid 2/3 of the price with my Tradesy selling balance because I rarely cash out. Unfortunately, I accidentally did the other 1/3 with my cc instead of PayPal because I was on my phone and it defaults to cc instead of PayPal for some reason unless I remember to change it. I'm sure I could get my cc involved, but I would prefer to get the full 100% back instead of just 1/3 obviously.
They are getting back to me, it just is a several day process in between each step.
1. File SNAD with them on the day the bag arrived. Wait 3 days.
2. They request more photos. I submit photos a few hours later. Wait 2 days.
3. While waiting I have Bababebi authenticate showing that the bag was altered and not the model in the description (just in case) - this takes 12 hours only!
4. I send them a new email restating the problem with photos and requesting a refund. 
5. They offer me a $300 credit or a refund. I ask for a refund and notified them that I had it professionally evaluated with the SNAD issues confirmed. This was 6 days ago. 
6. I received an email that they are merging my two requests into one claim.  This was 4 days ago.
I assume I will get my return authorization tomorrow! Hopefully.
Did you send yours SNAD bag back yet?


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> Well, I paid 2/3 of the price with my Tradesy selling balance because I rarely cash out. Unfortunately, I accidentally did the other 1/3 with my cc instead of PayPal because I was on my phone and it defaults to cc instead of PayPal for some reason unless I remember to change it. I'm sure I could get my cc involved, but I would prefer to get the full 100% back instead of just 1/3 obviously.
> They are getting back to me, it just is a several day process in between each step.
> 1. File SNAD with them on the day the bag arrived. Wait 3 days.
> 2. They request more photos. I submit photos a few hours later. Wait 2 days.
> 3. While waiting I have Bababebi authenticate showing that the bag was altered and not the model in the description (just in case) - this takes 12 hours only!
> 4. I send them a new email restating the problem with photos and requesting a refund.
> 5. They offer me a $300 credit or a refund. I ask for a refund and notified them that I had it professionally evaluated with the SNAD issues confirmed. This was 6 days ago.
> 6. I received an email that they are merging my two requests into one claim.  This was 4 days ago.
> I assume I will get my return authorization tomorrow! Hopefully.
> Did you send yours SNAD bag back yet?



What an ordeal for a "fair and simple" return! (I was referencing the Tradesy return slogan- it was meant to be sarcastic, just had to put this in here in case the sarcasm wasn't picked up LOL)


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Well, I paid 2/3 of the price with my Tradesy selling balance because I rarely cash out. Unfortunately, I accidentally did the other 1/3 with my cc instead of PayPal because I was on my phone and it defaults to cc instead of PayPal for some reason unless I remember to change it. I'm sure I could get my cc involved, but I would prefer to get the full 100% back instead of just 1/3 obviously.
> They are getting back to me, it just is a several day process in between each step.
> 1. File SNAD with them on the day the bag arrived. Wait 3 days.
> 2. They request more photos. I submit photos a few hours later. Wait 2 days.
> 3. While waiting I have Bababebi authenticate showing that the bag was altered and not the model in the description (just in case) - this takes 12 hours only!
> 4. I send them a new email restating the problem with photos and requesting a refund.
> 5. They offer me a $300 credit or a refund. I ask for a refund and notified them that I had it professionally evaluated with the SNAD issues confirmed. This was 6 days ago.
> 6. I received an email that they are merging my two requests into one claim.  This was 4 days ago.
> I assume I will get my return authorization tomorrow! Hopefully.
> Did you send yours SNAD bag back yet?





ThisVNchick said:


> What an ordeal for an "easy, simple" return! (I was referencing the Tradesy return slogan- it was meant to be sarcastic, just had to put this in here in case the sarcasm wasn't picked up LOL)


As easy and simple as it could be Fingers crossed for you. 
My return will be delivered to Tradesy tomorrow, something tells me they wouldn't contact me for days after receiving it. I'll bug them again that the bag is delivered and PayPal is after them. I don't want to get into discussion with their "experts" that this "like new" Givenchy Pandora is not structured any more and it turned into flat puddle of leather with creased corners. It's called "leather broken in" in a large extent. Or give them directions where to find the cut at the bottom. Usually this is how it goes, experts say something ridiculous and I say it shouldn't be like this, they go like we handled over 15000 designer items, we know better. Right, which kind of designers? No, i'm not going into this again, just let PayPal handle it.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> What an ordeal for a "fair and simple" return! (I was referencing the Tradesy return slogan- it was meant to be sarcastic, just had to put this in here in case the sarcasm wasn't picked up LOL)


Haha! Well apparently when it is a return to Tradesy's own closet then the slogan no longer applies!


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> As easy and simple as it could be Fingers crossed for you.
> My return will be delivered to Tradesy tomorrow, something tells me they wouldn't contact me for days after receiving it. I'll bug them again that the bag is delivered and PayPal is after them. I don't want to get into discussion with their "experts" that this "like new" Givenchy Pandora is not structured any more and it turned into flat puddle of leather with creased corners. It's called "leather broken in" in a large extent. Or give them directions where to find the cut at the bottom. Usually this is how it goes, experts say something ridiculous and I say it shouldn't be like this, they go like we handled over 15000 designer items, we know better. Right, which kind of designers? No, i'm not going into this again, just let PayPal handle it.



Good luck! Will you give an update once you get your refund?
Since you have PayPal involved you will be paid back in the end, but hopefully it is no further hassle in the meantime.
You know, it is all shocking because I realize that mistakes can be made, but how is it that we are more knowledgeable about major designer brands than they are? Doesn't that seem odd? It would be a big problem if someone I grabbed off the street could do my own job with more expertise than I can.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi Ladies... Just wanted to put it out there incase you're purchased anything from this seller. She was selling Cartier, Van Cleef, and Chopard at what I would consider "fair" prices... Well I compared a cartier necklace i purchased from her to a friends who had purchased recently and it looked exactly the same but felt different... While I would not call myself a professional authenticator I just followed my gut so that Tradesys team could authentic it... I was soon given a full refund and now her account is suspended. I called and they told me the item was indeed not authentic.. She sold several items and i'm not sure if Tradesy reaches out to previous buyers but if you purchases from this chick I highly recommend you file a dispute! I believe she sold out 25 or so items..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551684



Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sales on Tradesy became really slow these days, so I decided to try Posh. Just posted my first listings, and I don't feel comfortable with only 4 pictures per listing. I can't list all the details that might be needed for online authentications, 4 pics are not enough. How do you ladies deal with it? And if I want to post a bag, there are so many details need to be seen, like made in, code, corners, lining.
That's what they advice at their support page, but it's so inconvenient 
"The maximum number of photos you can post on a listing is 4. However, if you would like to add more than 4 photos of an item, we suggest creating a new listing with additional photos and setting the availability to Not for Sale".


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> Sales on Tradesy became really slow these days, so I decided to try Posh. Just posted my first listings, and I don't feel comfortable with only 4 pictures per listing. I can't list all the details that might be needed for online authentications, 4 pics are not enough. How do you ladies deal with it? And if I want to post a bag, there are so many details need to be seen, like made in, code, corners, lining.
> That's what they advice at their support page, but it's so inconvenient
> "The maximum number of photos you can post on a listing is 4. However, if you would like to add more than 4 photos of an item, we suggest creating a new listing with additional photos and setting the availability to Not for Sale".



I use an app to make collages of my pics such as picstitch.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> I use an app to make collages of my pics such as picstitch.



thanks! that was I thinking of, but pictures's quality become so low in these collages. but anyway, if there's no other choice, I'll have to do it


----------



## alwayscoffee89

UPDATE!! It's now on sale and $4 more than what she paid to me.


alwayscoffee89 said:


> The Gucci purse that I sold to that "Charity cause", just re-listed it in her closet, which I knew she was going to re-sell it. But I thought she had an actual store. It doesn't really make too much since to me. I sold it to her for $791 and she re-listed it for $993. I had it listed at $899 for a couple months and no bites, so if she can sell it for $993, kudos to her. But with 18% commission, she would only make $814.26. Which a profit of $23.26 doesn't seem worth it to me. That part doesn't bother me. The part that bothers me is she used MY pictures and my description. I now understand why people don't like that.
> 
> But she just bought a whole bunch of my purses, so I want those to go through first and then I'll see if she can remove my pictures and put in her own hours and time on doing that.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fashion_victim9 said:


> Sales on Tradesy became really slow these days, so I decided to try Posh. Just posted my first listings, and I don't feel comfortable with only 4 pictures per listing. I can't list all the details that might be needed for online authentications, 4 pics are not enough. How do you ladies deal with it? And if I want to post a bag, there are so many details need to be seen, like made in, code, corners, lining.
> That's what they advice at their support page, but it's so inconvenient
> "The maximum number of photos you can post on a listing is 4. However, if you would like to add more than 4 photos of an item, we suggest creating a new listing with additional photos and setting the availability to Not for Sale".


TRR just posts about 4-5 pictures and they are usually blurry and hard to see any bag details. it sucks  and yet... people (myself included)...still buy the 1K+ bags. make sure the pics you do post are excellent quality and focus on the negatives (like wear and tear) in the photos. i want to see the 'issues' a bag has so i don't get surprised. you can also combine the photos.. i've seen sellers do this a lot. patch together 4 photos into a single frame and you can have 16 photos posted


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> Sales on Tradesy became really slow these days, so I decided to try Posh. Just posted my first listings, and I don't feel comfortable with only 4 pictures per listing. I can't list all the details that might be needed for online authentications, 4 pics are not enough. How do you ladies deal with it? And if I want to post a bag, there are so many details need to be seen, like made in, code, corners, lining.
> That's what they advice at their support page, but it's so inconvenient
> "The maximum number of photos you can post on a listing is 4. However, if you would like to add more than 4 photos of an item, we suggest creating a new listing with additional photos and setting the availability to Not for Sale".


I usually post the overall pics in my main listing but disclose all the flaws in the description. A buyer who is interested will read through your description carefully and ask to see the necessary photos of wear and tear. At that point, I usually make an additional listing and label it "more pics" and show the additional pictures. If the sale happens, you want to leave both listings (you can have more than 2, if necessary) up just in case there's a dispute, you want Posh CS to see that you were upfront about everything. The good thing about filing disputes on Posh is that they don't always side with the buyer- if you were open and showed all the flaws clearly, chances are you'll win your case. I also do the same thing on Posh like I do on Tradesy, I tag my items and video record (they also accept this as a form of evidence) prior to shipment.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Sales on Tradesy became really slow these days, so I decided to try Posh. Just posted my first listings, and I don't feel comfortable with only 4 pictures per listing. I can't list all the details that might be needed for online authentications, 4 pics are not enough. How do you ladies deal with it? And if I want to post a bag, there are so many details need to be seen, like made in, code, corners, lining.
> That's what they advice at their support page, but it's so inconvenient
> "The maximum number of photos you can post on a listing is 4. However, if you would like to add more than 4 photos of an item, we suggest creating a new listing with additional photos and setting the availability to Not for Sale".





ThisVNchick said:


> I usually post the overall pics in my main listing but disclose all the flaws in the description. A buyer who is interested will read through your description carefully and ask to see the necessary photos of wear and tear. At that point, I usually make an additional listing and label it "more pics" and show the additional pictures. If the sale happens, you want to leave both listings (you can have more than 2, if necessary) up just in case there's a dispute, you want Posh CS to see that you were upfront about everything. The good thing about filing disputes on Posh is that they don't always side with the buyer- if you were open and showed all the flaws clearly, chances are you'll win your case. I also do the same thing on Posh like I do on Tradesy, I tag my items and video record (they also accept this as a form of evidence) prior to shipment.



I agree. I usually make a 2nd (and maybe 3rd listing) with other photos and state "see other listing for additional photos" on the first one. For the listings with additional photos just mark it $0 and select "not for sale".


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> UPDATE!! It's now on sale and $4 more than what she paid to me.



That is just weird.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That is just weird.



Maybe commission is different for her. Who knows.


----------



## jmc3007

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Maybe commission is different for her. Who knows.


My nagging suspicion all along is she's a reseller, and basically asked for bulk discount for buying several items at same time.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Good luck! Will you give an update once you get your refund?
> Since you have PayPal involved you will be paid back in the end, but hopefully it is no further hassle in the meantime.
> You know, it is all shocking because I realize that mistakes can be made, but how is it that we are more knowledgeable about major designer brands than they are? Doesn't that seem odd? It would be a big problem if someone I grabbed off the street could do my own job with more expertise than I can.


I will, please keep us posted too.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> TRR just posts about 4-5 pictures and they are usually blurry and hard to see any bag details. it sucks  and yet... people (myself included)...still buy the 1K+ bags. make sure the pics you do post are excellent quality and focus on the negatives (like wear and tear) in the photos. i want to see the 'issues' a bag has so i don't get surprised. you can also combine the photos.. i've seen sellers do this a lot. patch together 4 photos into a single frame and you can have 16 photos posted





ThisVNchick said:


> I usually post the overall pics in my main listing but disclose all the flaws in the description. A buyer who is interested will read through your description carefully and ask to see the necessary photos of wear and tear. At that point, I usually make an additional listing and label it "more pics" and show the additional pictures. If the sale happens, you want to leave both listings (you can have more than 2, if necessary) up just in case there's a dispute, you want Posh CS to see that you were upfront about everything. The good thing about filing disputes on Posh is that they don't always side with the buyer- if you were open and showed all the flaws clearly, chances are you'll win your case. I also do the same thing on Posh like I do on Tradesy, I tag my items and video record (they also accept this as a form of evidence) prior to shipment.





nicole0612 said:


> I agree. I usually make a 2nd (and maybe 3rd listing) with other photos and state "see other listing for additional photos" on the first one. For the listings with additional photos just mark it $0 and select "not for sale".



Thank you so much to all! Very helpful


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Oh wow, that is horrible!!



so can you imagine, they repost those boots in "ready to ship" section, and they were sold same day lol
I couldn't sell them for months before, from February or so! maybe their concierge service is not a bad idea if everything sells so quickly in "ready to ship"


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Maybe commission is different for her. Who knows.



Even if her fee from Tradesy was $0 there is still a  $4  loss ...


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Maybe commission is different for her. Who knows.



it really seems like charity lol, like she supported your closet and now selling stuff from it with her loss
but the main is that she paid for everything and you had amazing deal, right?


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Good luck! Will you give an update once you get your refund?
> Since you have PayPal involved you will be paid back in the end, but hopefully it is no further hassle in the meantime.
> You know, it is all shocking because I realize that mistakes can be made, but how is it that we are more knowledgeable about major designer brands than they are? Doesn't that seem odd? It would be a big problem if someone I grabbed off the street could do my own job with more expertise than I can.


Update: Tradesy sent email that they had received my return. "here are two possible outcomes for your claim: Outcome 1: You’ll get a full refund to your original payment source if we determine that your item was misrepresented. Outcome 2: You’ll get a Tradesy Site Credit if we determine that your item was not misrepresented. You’ll be notified via email when your credit is available. Please allow up to 7 days for your claim to be evaluated."
I don't think I will "allow" 7 days and accepet site credit as it's obvious SNAD


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Maybe commission is different for her. Who knows.



I made her an offer:




WTF???


----------



## nicole0612

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I made her an offer:
> 
> View attachment 3552383
> 
> 
> WTF???


haha this is getting more interesting!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

nicole0612 said:


> haha this is getting more interesting!



That's a good price. I might really buy it...lol


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Update: Tradesy sent email that they had received my return. "here are two possible outcomes for your claim: Outcome 1: You’ll get a full refund to your original payment source if we determine that your item was misrepresented. Outcome 2: You’ll get a Tradesy Site Credit if we determine that your item was not misrepresented. You’ll be notified via email when your credit is available. Please allow up to 7 days for your claim to be evaluated."
> I don't think I will "allow" 7 days and accepet site credit as it's obvious SNAD


Definitely not!  No reason to wait around while they send you their automated responses.
Meanwhile I emailed them again about my SNAD item and included my last email from 12-15-16 when I selected the "refund" option out of the options they sent me. It's getting a little annoying, but Tradesy is not a place to buy/sell if you need your money (or anything) ASAP, and I knew that before buying, so as long as I get my refund in a reasonable amount of time then I won't care too much.
I just checked and my order date was Nov 28, so I'm hoping for a refund by the month mark


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> UPDATE!! It's now on sale and $4 more than what she paid to me.


Did your money get released? My worry would be that she stole the credit card she used to pay you and now she is trying to sell items quickly so she can get her money out of Tradesy before they figure it out. Then again, maybe she used Affirm and is just trying to sell enough so she can make the next few monthly payments.


----------



## whateve

Tradesy finally released my funds today on a $25 item that was delivered on December 5. I can't figure out why my funds were held so long. The item never moved out of my closet, so it wasn't returned. Coincidentally I made another sale yesterday. I wonder if that somehow triggered the release of my funds.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Definitely not!  No reason to wait around while they send you their automated responses.
> Meanwhile I emailed them again about my SNAD item and included my last email from 12-15-16 when I selected the "refund" option out of the options they sent me. It's getting a little annoying, but Tradesy is not a place to buy/sell if you need your money (or anything) ASAP, and I knew that before buying, so as long as I get my refund in a reasonable amount of time then I won't care too much.
> I just checked and my order date was Nov 28, so I'm hoping for a refund by the month mark


Yes, my point exactly, holding your money over a month is too much. I'm surprised how quickly Tradesy pulls out your funds if they claim it's SNAD, they did it on 5th day after sale, 4 days before my deposit dropped to my account (I won that one). but when Abbey R is the seller it takes 6 days to respond to SNAD claim and 7 days for "evaluation"? not to mention two weeks to ship. give me a break.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Tradesy finally released my funds today on a $25 item that was delivered on December 5. I can't figure out why my funds were held so long. The item never moved out of my closet, so it wasn't returned. Coincidentally I made another sale yesterday. I wonder if that somehow triggered the release of my funds.


It looks like both messages and funds go to limbo on Tradesy nowadays. I had a sale yesterday, customer asked me when it can be shipped, I responded her immediately, she bought it, I shipped it. then today after shipping notification was sent, I started receiving her old messages about the item and if her sale went through. Luckily I received the first message and sale notification, but other three messages were delivered with 1 day delay.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Did your money get released? My worry would be that she stole the credit card she used to pay you and now she is trying to sell items quickly so she can get her money out of Tradesy before they figure it out. Then again, maybe she used Affirm and is just trying to sell enough so she can make the next few monthly payments.


Woah, I didn't even think of that! That would be horrible, but yes, my money went through. She has sold over 100 things though..


----------



## alwayscoffee89

jmc3007 said:


> My nagging suspicion all along is she's a reseller, and basically asked for bulk discount for buying several items at same time.


She bought this specific purse first and separate from the other purses I sold her. Even the bulk deal price was only good for someone who actually wanted to keep the purses. There is no resale value at all. This is what I do for a part time job! I want the best offer!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I made her an offer:
> 
> View attachment 3552383
> 
> 
> WTF???



Wow. That's a good price! I paid $450 for the purse originally. I honestly don't get it. Unless she works for Tradesy? But even then...ugh my brain hurts!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I think whatev is right, she must've stolen someone's credit card and bought it with that. There is no other logical reason. She didn't even try to sell the purse for more. It was automatically on sale the day after she listed it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I think whatev is right, she must've stolen someone's credit card and bought it with that. There is no other logical reason. She didn't even try to sell the purse for more. It was automatically on sale the day after she listed it.






alwayscoffee89 said:


> Wow. That's a good price! I paid $450 for the purse originally. I honestly don't get it. Unless she works for Tradesy? But even then...ugh my brain hurts!



That's the only thing that would make sense is if it was purchased fraudulently. That's a $65 loss from the buying price a week ago not to mention another additional loss of approximately $120+  in Tradesy / Paypal fees.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That's the only thing that would make sense is if it was purchased fraudulently. That's a $65 loss from the buying price a week ago not to mention another additional loss of approximately $120+  in Tradesy / Paypal fees.



I googled her real name and she came up as a business woman. Then there was another girl with her name and she looked like a teenage girl who still goes to school. 

Who knows.

I couldn't find anything legit.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I googled her real name and she came up as a business woman. Then there was another girl with her name and she looked like a teenage girl who still goes to school.
> 
> Who knows.
> 
> I couldn't find anything legit.


She may be doing it for tax purposes? she wants to show business is at loss to avoid paying taxes, so she started selling at loss at the end of the year?


----------



## new.old.bag

I just got a SNAD item from Abbey R. as well. It's a bag that stated "light corner wear" but actually has a hole right through it and conveniently the hole wasn't shown in pictures. 
To me, "light corner wear" does not mean actual holes in the leather.  Thank heavens I paid with a credit card through paypal.

So far 2 different associates have asked me for phots, which I sent.
Not loving Tradesy too much these days....


----------



## GemsBerry

new.old.bag said:


> I just got a SNAD item from Abbey R. as well. It's a bag that stated "light corner wear" but actually has a hole right through it and conveniently the hole wasn't shown in pictures.
> To me, "light corner wear" does not mean actual holes in the leather.  Thank heavens I paid with a credit card through paypal.
> 
> So far 2 different associates have asked me for phots, which I sent.
> Not loving Tradesy too much these days....


Sorry to hear you joined the club of Abbey R snad-ers. I blame myself, what was I thinking really. if they luck integrity in several departments why should it be all good with Abbey R? but when I see a good deal my control mechanisms stop working. 
after I sent them pictures and informed that PayPal is ruling in my favor they still have guts to insist on 7-day inspection period, and possible store credit. in last email they said they would "take it into consideration". no apologies BTW.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear you joined the club of Abbey R snad-ers. I blame myself, what was I thinking really. if they luck integrity in several departments why should it be all good with Abbey R? but when I see a good deal my control mechanisms stop working.
> after I sent them pictures and informed that PayPal is ruling in my favor they still have guts to insist on 7-day inspection period, and possible store credit. in last email they said they would "take it into consideration". no apologies BTW.



I know right? I knew mine was risky too but the thrill of the possibility made me a little irrational. 
I am thinking about getting my cc involved for the 1/3 refund (2/3 purchased with selling balance) since I have the professional documentation of SNAD. My thought is that if Tradesy has to give me a 1/3 refund that will spur them into sending me the return authorization for the item. They have dropped off the face of the Earth and stopped answering my emails since last Wednesday after offering me a return or $300 credit. Of course, they could always just take that money back from my account since they have access to it, or some other trickery. What would you do?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I know right? I knew mine was risky too but the thrill of the possibility made me a little irrational.
> I am thinking about getting my cc involved for the 1/3 refund (2/3 purchased with selling balance) since I have the professional documentation of SNAD. My thought is that if Tradesy has to give me a 1/3 refund that will spur them into sending me the return authorization for the item. They have dropped off the face of the Earth and stopped answering my emails since last Wednesday after offering me a return or $300 credit. Of course, they could always just take that money back from my account since they have access to it, or some other trickery. What would you do?


I think that could be illegal for them to snatch the money from your account if you win a credit card dispute. At that point, their only recourse would be to fight the credit card company. I think I would open the credit card dispute if I were you. It makes me afraid to use my selling balance to buy anything.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I think that could be illegal for them to snatch the money from your account if you win a credit card dispute. At that point, their only recourse would be to fight the credit card company. I think I would open the credit card dispute if I were you. It makes me afraid to use my selling balance to buy anything.



Thank you.
Yes, it seemed to make sense to save the 2.9%, but now I am regretting it.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I know right? I knew mine was risky too but the thrill of the possibility made me a little irrational.
> I am thinking about getting my cc involved for the 1/3 refund (2/3 purchased with selling balance) since I have the professional documentation of SNAD. My thought is that if Tradesy has to give me a 1/3 refund that will spur them into sending me the return authorization for the item. They have dropped off the face of the Earth and stopped answering my emails since last Wednesday after offering me a return or $300 credit. Of course, they could always just take that money back from my account since they have access to it, or some other trickery. What would you do?


sorry, typo * lack*
I get the same idea that they don't respond NOT because they are overwhelmed, they have plenty of time on their hands, Tradesy has been very slow recently and not just for me. they do it deliberately, it's like site policy to take money from sellers and buyers and hold onto it. They respond once a week with generic mails. The only way to get any service that they are supposed to provide by default is to get third party involved (PayPal, cc company and/or BBB).
I can see such a dramatic decrease since September, it's not legal to ignore SNAD claims for weeks. Get cc company involved, otherwise you will waste more time. Crediting a business for a month costs $$.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> sorry, typo * lack*
> I get the same idea that they don't respond NOT because they are overwhelmed, they have plenty of time on their hands, Tradesy has been very slow recently and not just for me. they do it deliberately, it's like site policy to take money from sellers and buyers and hold onto it. They respond once a week with generic mails. The only way to get any service that they are supposed to provide by default is to get third party involved (PayPal, cc company and/or BBB).
> I can see such a dramatic decrease since September, it's not legal to ignore SNAD claims for weeks. Get cc company involved, otherwise you will waste more time. Crediting a business for a month costs $$.



This is a great point! I did not even think that they are delaying just to hold onto money longer. They are probably hoping that I just give up. I hope no deadline has passed for the credit card, since it was almost a month. I will call cc customer service tomorrow.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> This is a great point! I did not even think that they are delaying just to hold onto money longer. They are probably hoping that I just give up. I hope no deadline has passed for the credit card, since it was almost a month. I will call cc customer service tomorrow.


yep, they are beyond rude and ignorant with sellers who made them several thousand in commission and with customers who spent $1-4K on a luxury item. they are most likely pushing bottom line by the end of the year, but it's their problem. I think claim window with the bank is 180 days, it depends on the bank. another thing, PayPal was not surprised with my claim, they opened it fast, no questions asked. one reason is that I'm a really good customer and I rarely file claims, another reason can be that they have many claims against Tradesy already and they know this business is getting shady. they were like we will just give you money back in a week, period. I think your bank may be on the same page.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I googled her real name and she came up as a business woman. Then there was another girl with her name and she looked like a teenage girl who still goes to school.
> 
> Who knows.
> 
> I couldn't find anything legit.



She raised the price:


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She raised the price:
> 
> View attachment 3553364


Maybe she is reading our comments!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> Maybe she is reading our comments!



I thought the same thing.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> yep, they are beyond rude and ignorant with sellers who made them several thousand in commission and with customers who spent $1-4K on a luxury item. they are most likely pushing bottom line by the end of the year, but it's their problem. I think claim window with the bank is 180 days, it depends on the bank. another thing, PayPal was not surprised with my claim, they opened it fast, no questions asked. one reason is that I'm a really good customer and I rarely file claims, another reason can be that they have many claims against Tradesy already and they know this business is getting shady. they were like we will just give you money back in a week, period. I think your bank may be on the same page.



That's encouraging. I have never filed a claim through this cc, so hopefully they will be as helpful as PayPal was with your claim. I did file a claim with another cc in the past, but that was only difficult because I had to prove that the item never arrived in that situation. 
I think after such bad treatment by Tradesy we are just surprised to be treated normally by another company's customer service department!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Maybe she is reading our comments!



This seller has got us all curious about what she is up to!


----------



## ylime

Has anyone done the option of providing your own free shipping?

I'm selling some clothing, and they easily could ship in the flat rate envelope. Even though it's only a $2-3 difference, I feel like buyers would be less likely to pay $8.50 for shipping for one shirt. 

Just wondering if I'm just asking for trouble!


----------



## whateve

ylime said:


> Has anyone done the option of providing your own free shipping?
> 
> I'm selling some clothing, and they easily could ship in the flat rate envelope. Even though it's only a $2-3 difference, I feel like buyers would be less likely to pay $8.50 for shipping for one shirt.
> 
> Just wondering if I'm just asking for trouble!


Yes. You can either make it free or fill in the amount you want to charge for shipping. The buyer only sees the total price so I don't know if it really makes a difference which way you do it. For lower priced items, I figure if I can cut out some of the shipping price, I can charge a little more for the item. You should realize that Tradesy will take their commission out of the entire amount, so if you are using a flat rate envelope which is about $6.45 now (but that price might be going up mid January) and you add that price to your item, Tradesy will take about a dollar out it. I figure I'm paying more to Tradesy so the actual savings is only about a dollar.

I tend to only use my own shipping when I can ship first class. I ship scarves and keychains first class. Clothing is often too heavy, but not always. I can ship up to 8 ounces for $2.60, and up to a pound is around $3.60. That makes a big difference in the price I can charge. With first class, you don't get automatic insurance. 

Also, if you use your own postage, I believe you are responsible for the package until it is delivered, whereas once the Tradesy label is scanned, they are responsible.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She raised the price:
> 
> View attachment 3553364



She lowered it again! Haha


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Forgot to attach the image


----------



## mydogsmooch

So I just bought a patent Chanel Maxi on Tradesy that was iisted as "like New".  My first clue that something was wrong should have been when the seller decided to raise the price we had previously agreed to.  I refused, and then 2 weeks later she came back to my price.  I got it today, and the bag is no where near new.  While the exterior looks great, but the interior is filthy, with lipstick, dirt, and significant scratches everywhere.  The flap has a vertical crease in the middle.  I bought it for $3000, and had a $300 tradesy credit.  Should I keep it, and have it refurbished?   Or send it back?  The only ones I see online ARE actually like new and are a lot more.  

Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

mydogsmooch said:


> So I just bought a patent Chanel Maxi on Tradesy that was iisted as "like New".  My first clue that something was wrong should have been when the seller decided to raise the price we had previously agreed to.  I refused, and then 2 weeks later she came back to my price.  I got it today, and the bag is no where near new.  While the exterior looks great, but the interior is filthy, with lipstick, dirt, and significant scratches everywhere.  The flap has a vertical crease in the middle.  I bought it for $3000, and had a $300 tradesy credit.  Should I keep it, and have it refurbished?   Or send it back?  The only ones I see online ARE actually like new and are a lot more.
> 
> Thanks!



That's tough. That's a really good price, but the inside of a bag is a personal space so it may not be worth saving $1,500+ you would pay for one that is really like new. It's really a personal call for you.


----------



## nicole0612

So Tradesy finally responded, but the miscommunication is almost funny. They had offered me the option of a $300 reimbursement due to SNAD or a return for a full refund. I told them I would like to return for a refund and this was their response.


----------



## Prettyn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> TRR just posts about 4-5 pictures and they are usually blurry and hard to see any bag details. it sucks  and yet... people (myself included)...still buy the 1K+ bags. make sure the pics you do post are excellent quality and focus on the negatives (like wear and tear) in the photos. i want to see the 'issues' a bag has so i don't get surprised. you can also combine the photos.. i've seen sellers do this a lot. patch together 4 photos into a single frame and you can have 16 photos posted


You can add more pictures , you start like your listing another item. That's how indinit. Then comment extra pictures. Then you can go back and edit the post " not for sale".


----------



## paula3boys

nicole0612 said:


> So Tradesy finally responded, but the miscommunication is almost funny. They had offered me the option of a $300 reimbursement due to SNAD or a return for a full refund. I told them I would like to return for a refund and this was their response.
> View attachment 3553982



Can't read that at all


----------



## GemsBerry

mydogsmooch said:


> So I just bought a patent Chanel Maxi on Tradesy that was iisted as "like New".  My first clue that something was wrong should have been when the seller decided to raise the price we had previously agreed to.  I refused, and then 2 weeks later she came back to my price.  I got it today, and the bag is no where near new.  While the exterior looks great, but the interior is filthy, with lipstick, dirt, and significant scratches everywhere.  The flap has a vertical crease in the middle.  I bought it for $3000, and had a $300 tradesy credit.  Should I keep it, and have it refurbished?   Or send it back?  The only ones I see online ARE actually like new and are a lot more.
> 
> Thanks!


Ask for a quote for rehab, then decide if it make sense financially and you can live with it if you are happy with the bag overall.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> So Tradesy finally responded, but the miscommunication is almost funny. They had offered me the option of a $300 reimbursement due to SNAD or a return for a full refund. I told them I would like to return for a refund and this was their response.
> View attachment 3553982


Great to hear, I would call it a progress unless it was unacceptably slow. I emailed Tradesy today and asked why many of items from Abbey R were recently reported as SNADs and what is going with returned items, why they appear with more damage. I also asked if it's company's policy to hold onto customers' money and not to respond for weeks.


----------



## nicole0612

paula3boys said:


> Can't read that at all



Haha, true, sorry. It's an email from Tradesy.
They gave me 2 options: return for a refund or a $300 partial reimbursement.
My email back to them says that I will take the return for a refund option. 
Their response (1 week later) says, "So just to confirm, you will take the $300 reimbursement?"


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> Yes. You can either make it free or fill in the amount you want to charge for shipping. The buyer only sees the total price so I don't know if it really makes a difference which way you do it. For lower priced items, I figure if I can cut out some of the shipping price, I can charge a little more for the item. You should realize that Tradesy will take their commission out of the entire amount, so if you are using a flat rate envelope which is about $6.45 now (but that price might be going up mid January) and you add that price to your item, Tradesy will take about a dollar out it. I figure I'm paying more to Tradesy so the actual savings is only about a dollar.
> 
> I tend to only use my own shipping when I can ship first class. I ship scarves and keychains first class. Clothing is often too heavy, but not always. I can ship up to 8 ounces for $2.60, and up to a pound is around $3.60. That makes a big difference in the price I can charge. With first class, you don't get automatic insurance.
> 
> Also, if you use your own postage, I believe you are responsible for the package until it is delivered, whereas once the Tradesy label is scanned, they are responsible.


Yeah but the USPS is outrageous for a pound or more - I really hope President ***** reorganizes the USPS or something because its out of control. I thought I could ship something for about $4 because it was just a photo frame and altogether I think it weighed about 1 pound 2 ounces. Pretty light I thought and only going a couple states away. They wanted $10 for it - then I was like can't you do any better then that? And the best they could do was send it some other way for almost $8 which was still twice what I expected. So that $8.50 Tradesy label makes sense plus they don't take commission out for shipping when you use their label and now that their commission is so high  - it really makes a difference. I just have been too busy to change all my listings raising prices and switching over to their labels.


----------



## Fullcloset

Tradesy


ylime said:


> Has anyone done the option of providing your own free shipping?
> 
> I'm selling some clothing, and they easily could ship in the flat rate envelope. Even though it's only a $2-3 difference, I feel like buyers would be less likely to pay $8.50 for shipping for one shirt.
> 
> Just wondering if I'm just asking for trouble!


Tradesy charges you commission against the shipping cost when you use your own but they don't when you use theirs so it is a big difference. I personally prefer buying it at the post office so I have control over the label and shipping and get a receipt but now with the increased rate - it is too much of a difference. So if you charge $7 to your customer for that legal size flat rate envelope which used to be my favorite to use also - Tradesy takes out its 13% commission or whatever it is now from the price plus $7.00 - which is almost $1.00 in commission on the cost of shipping alone. Means you'd have to add that $1 to your shipping to compensate for their commission so your buyer is paying $8 anyway. On top of that they take out another 3% when you transfer the remainder out to your account if you don't spend it on the site. So there goes that .50 cents. So if you just charge them the $8.50 using the Tradesy label - you only pay commission on the price it sold for - and not on the shipping. You just can't use that nice flat rate envelope and won't necessarily get a receipt when you drop it off at the post office without putting up a struggle. I usually wind up waiting in line and then handing it to them and asking for the receipt and then they usually scan it right there and give me a receipt since I waited in line but otherwise I just worry about it getting lost and not having proof of mailing with the Tradesy label.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> yep, they are beyond rude and ignorant with sellers who made them several thousand in commission and with customers who spent $1-4K on a luxury item. they are most likely pushing bottom line by the end of the year, but it's their problem. I think claim window with the bank is 180 days, it depends on the bank. another thing, PayPal was not surprised with my claim, they opened it fast, no questions asked. one reason is that I'm a really good customer and I rarely file claims, another reason can be that they have many claims against Tradesy already and they know this business is getting shady. they were like we will just give you money back in a week, period. I think your bank may be on the same page.


I've never encountered Tradesy CSR being rude or ignorant - their customer service is usually pretty polite and get back to me quickly although  I get the feeling the newer people are much younger and have zero online experience themselves. But they've never ever been rude - unlike Ebay anyway who I'd rather chew my own arm off rather then have to call and talk to them for any reason.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> did you ask them why it takes so long?


Well I did email them but basically got the standard message that says what they say on their website but the funds all got released anyway - I guess I just never noticed or got that message about holding funds for so long but when I saw the end date as January, I thought it was ridiculous. But they didn't hold it and released it a couple days after mailing or maybe when it was delivered. On 2 small sales so its all good. I guess its just their standard cover our arse message incase something does go bad in a transaction - they're warning you it could happen. Dont' know.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> It says that but in most cases, the  money gets released in 4 days anyway. They informed us of this change before it went into effect and if we didn't like it, we didn't have to stay on Tradesy. I think what is happening is that if 4 days pass and the buyer doesn't indicate she wants to return, your money gets released. If the buyer starts a return for any reason, they wait until they have the bag back and inspect it before they release your money. I think there were probably times when a buyer returned an item for site credit, Tradesy released funds before they got the item back, and then found out the item was fake.


Yeah that's exactly what happened except they didn't even wait the 4 days with my funds. I guess they're reserving their rights to hold it for whatever reason - maybe if its a high end sale or a problem seller/buyer, they're just covering themselves by holding the money and telling you they're going to do it but they released mine much earlier. I don't really sell bags though - only have a couple low end ones listed. And I've never had a problem with SNADs -


----------



## Fullcloset

anthrosphere said:


> Did you add and verify your bank account? I had this problem before but Tradesy informed me that if I add a bank account and verify it, the wait time for my funds will be reduced to just 4 days after my package has been confirmed shipped and delivered. As a matter of fact, I just checked the app and it still says that my funds will be released within 4 days.


Absolutely not. I will not do it. I'm not a business and wouldn't make anywhere near the $20,000/200 in 10 years -LOL - never mind a year so there is no reason for them to have my personal infor. And its too ripe to be hacked - that's my feeling - too many people having access to the data especially with them buying and selling other businesses, taking investors, changing payment processors - no thanks. I don't mind waiting the 4 days after delivery but it was the 3 weeks that was crazy and I'd never seen that message on any of my sales before plus usually my money gets released before the 4 days so it was just unnerving with them just raising commissions. I was just afraid it was a sign of bad things to come but it wasn't.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> I've never encountered Tradesy CSR being rude or ignorant - their customer service is usually pretty polite and get back to me quickly although  I get the feeling the newer people are much younger and have zero online experience themselves. But they've never ever been rude - unlike Ebay anyway who I'd rather chew my own arm off rather then have to call and talk to them for any reason.


It's not wording, it's behavior. they don't get back to me quickly when they have to issue a big refund. I consider it to be quite poor treatment to ignore messages about their SNADs or their mis-authentication and respond with a generic mails that doesn't address any issues in a week or so. each time it's for $1K+ item. I'm either buyer or a seller who pays them a nice commission. it's not acceptable in luxury, even if it's re-commerce. I'm so pleased with Fashionfile, first of all they don't screw up, then their customer service is working as a _service_.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Haha, true, sorry. It's an email from Tradesy.
> They gave me 2 options: return for a refund or a $300 partial reimbursement.
> My email back to them says that I will take the return for a refund option.
> Their response (1 week later) says, "So just to confirm, you will take the $300 reimbursement?"


oh my, this kind of responses, sigh...


----------



## paula3boys

nicole0612 said:


> Haha, true, sorry. It's an email from Tradesy.
> They gave me 2 options: return for a refund or a $300 partial reimbursement.
> My email back to them says that I will take the return for a refund option.
> Their response (1 week later) says, "So just to confirm, you will take the $300 reimbursement?"



Smh. Wow. But coming from them I'm not surprised


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Fullcloset said:


> Yeah but the USPS is outrageous for a pound or more - I really hope President ***** reorganizes the USPS or something because its out of control. I thought I could ship something for about $4 because it was just a photo frame and altogether I think it weighed about 1 pound 2 ounces. Pretty light I thought and only going a couple states away. They wanted $10 for it - then I was like can't you do any better then that? And the best they could do was send it some other way for almost $8 which was still twice what I expected. So that $8.50 Tradesy label makes sense plus they don't take commission out for shipping when you use their label and now that their commission is so high  - it really makes a difference. I just have been too busy to change all my listings raising prices and switching over to their labels.



I actually heard there will be an all around USPS increase in 2017. It's going to be impossible to ship anything heavy soon. That's the only decent thing about Tradesy now is their shipping label.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Yeah but the USPS is outrageous for a pound or more - I really hope President ***** reorganizes the USPS or something because its out of control. I thought I could ship something for about $4 because it was just a photo frame and altogether I think it weighed about 1 pound 2 ounces. Pretty light I thought and only going a couple states away. They wanted $10 for it - then I was like can't you do any better then that? And the best they could do was send it some other way for almost $8 which was still twice what I expected. So that $8.50 Tradesy label makes sense plus they don't take commission out for shipping when you use their label and now that their commission is so high  - it really makes a difference. I just have been too busy to change all my listings raising prices and switching over to their labels.


It really depends on how far the package is going. I can ship a 4 pound box within my state for under $8.50. USPS is still the cheapest of any carrier. I don't like paying high prices for postage but when you figure what you are getting for that price, it is pretty amazing they can do it without charging even more. It was a real big help to me when they increased the first class package limit from 13 ounces to 1 pound. 

You are paying more by buying your postage at the post office. You have to pay extra for delivery confirmation and the rates might be higher. I buy my postage through paypal for my non-ebay sales and have USPS pick the packages up from my house. My carrier scans the package when he picks it up.


----------



## BeenBurned

Fullcloset said:


> Yeah but the USPS is outrageous for a pound or more - I really hope President ***** reorganizes the USPS or something because its out of control. I thought I could ship something for about $4 because it was just a photo frame and altogether I think it weighed about 1 pound 2 ounces. Pretty light I thought and only going a couple states away. They wanted $10 for it - then I was like can't you do any better then that? And the best they could do was send it some other way for almost $8 which was still twice what I expected. So that $8.50 Tradesy label makes sense plus they don't take commission out for shipping when you use their label and now that their commission is so high  - it really makes a difference. I just have been too busy to change all my listings raising prices and switching over to their labels.





whateve said:


> It really depends on how far the package is going. I can ship a 4 pound box within my state for under $8.50. USPS is still the cheapest of any carrier. I don't like paying high prices for postage but when you figure what you are getting for that price, it is pretty amazing they can do it without charging even more. It was a real big help to me when they increased the first class package limit from 13 ounces to 1 pound.
> 
> You are paying more by buying your postage at the post office. You have to pay extra for delivery confirmation and the rates might be higher. I buy my postage through paypal for my non-ebay sales and have USPS pick the packages up from my house. My carrier scans the package when he picks it up.


I agree with Whateve. No one likes paying for anything particularly when prices are raised. But for the quantity of items USPS delivers and the accuracy of 99% of those deliveries, it's a bargain, IMO. 

BTW, @Fullcloset ,  if you print your shipping labels at home, you not only save money but you have full permanent records, receipts, email confirmations, and you don't even have to leave home.


----------



## montana_patina

I just made my first big sale after the commission increase. I had the item listed on ebay as well, with no movement. I'm bummed about the higher fees but really, I'm thinking it might still be a safer transaction than ebay. Here's hoping it goes smoothly again!


----------



## nicole0612

montana_patina said:


> I just made my first big sale after the commission increase. I had the item listed on ebay as well, with no movement. I'm bummed about the higher fees but really, I'm thinking it might still be a safer transaction than ebay. Here's hoping it goes smoothly again!



Good luck! Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## montana_patina

nicole0612 said:


> Good luck! Hope it goes smoothly.


Thanks, that's nice of you to say.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> This is a great point! I did not even think that they are delaying just to hold onto money longer. They are probably hoping that I just give up. I hope no deadline has passed for the credit card, since it was almost a month. I will call cc customer service tomorrow.


I got my refund today, how is your SNAD?


----------



## luv2run41

montana_patina said:


> I just made my first big sale after the commission increase. I had the item listed on ebay as well, with no movement. I'm bummed about the higher fees but really, I'm thinking it might still be a safer transaction than ebay. Here's hoping it goes smoothly again!



I hope Tradesy confirms the sale quickly. My sister purchased her dream chanel bag Monday and Tradesy never confirmed it and the sale was cancelled. The seller did not do it.The seller sent a message to Tradesy but didn't hear back. This also happened to me a month ago. If 
Tradesy doesn't get a chance to confirm a sale the  it auto cancels.


----------



## montana_patina

luv2run41 said:


> I hope Tradesy confirms the sale quickly. My sister purchased her dream chanel bag Monday and Tradesy never confirmed it and the sale was cancelled. The seller did not do it.The seller sent a message to Tradesy but didn't hear back. This also happened to me a month ago. If
> Tradesy doesn't get a chance to confirm a sale the  it auto cancels.


Hmm, no issues there. I had a notification today and was able to confirm and ship. Good luck to her that's frustrating!


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I got my refund today, how is your SNAD?



 Nice! Good news! I am still waiting. My husband just told me, "patience is not one of your skills." LOL


----------



## NANI1972

luv2run41 said:


> I hope Tradesy confirms the sale quickly. My sister purchased her dream chanel bag Monday and Tradesy never confirmed it and the sale was cancelled. The seller did not do it.The seller sent a message to Tradesy but didn't hear back. This also happened to me a month ago. If
> Tradesy doesn't get a chance to confirm a sale the  it auto cancels.



Your sister bought the Chanel from an independent seller correct? The seller confirms the sell not Tradsey.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Your sister bought the Chanel from an independent seller correct? The seller confirms the sell not Tradsey.


I think she was referring to when there is a lag between when the buyer buys and the seller gets notified of the sale. I've seen items move from my closet to the sold section, but until they actually appear on my sales page, I have no information about the buyer and can't confirm the sale. One time it took 24 hours. I've heard of other times when Tradesy cancels the transaction for some unknown reason without the seller ever knowing she had a sale.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Nice! Good news! I am still waiting. My husband just told me, "patience is not one of your skills." LOL


I would keep bugging them with emails. I hope you get your refund in 2016.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I would keep bugging them with emails. I hope you get your refund in 2016.



Thank you!


----------



## Kidclarke

Is there seller feedback on Tradesy? I've been looking at a bag but can't figure out where the heck previous feedback is. They've sold like 50 items before. Not sure if maybe tradesy doesn't do feedback.


----------



## NANI1972

Kidclarke said:


> Is there seller feedback on Tradesy? I've been looking at a bag but can't figure out where the heck previous feedback is. They've sold like 50 items before. Not sure if maybe tradesy doesn't do feedback.



There is no seller or buyer feedback on tradesy.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

im praying for a tradesy promo code so that i can get these boots ive been eyeing for months [emoji85]


----------



## Kidclarke

NANI1972 said:


> There is no seller or buyer feedback on tradesy.


Oh okay, thank you for the answer.


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> im praying for a tradesy promo code so that i can get these boots ive been eyeing for months [emoji85]



Keep praying girlfriend. LOL 
If it's a site wide promo you're hoping for I'm really thinking tradesy is not going to do those anymore. Unless the seller opts in  because I believe that's tradesy's new promo conditions.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Keep praying girlfriend. LOL
> If it's a site wide promo you're hoping for I'm really thinking tradesy is not going to do those anymore. Unless the seller opts in  because I believe that's tradesy's new promo conditions.


Do I remember correctly that Tradesy justified commission increase by promising to improve search and do sitewide promos covered by Tradesy? well, there were none since December 1, all their sales are covered by sellers.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> Do I remember correctly that Tradesy justified commission increase by promising to improve search and do sitewide promos covered by Tradesy? well, there were none since December 1, all their sales are covered by sellers.


I don't recall them saying they would be having promos as part of the 'improvements' .
Tradesy has been pretty much dead for me.


----------



## NANI1972

I haven't made a sell in two weeks, I've been selling on Tradsey for two years, this has been the longest I've ever gone without a sell. I didn't raise prices on items already listed before the commission increase. I'm hoping it's just a lull due to the holidays but fear sells are slowing due to Tradsey promoting their own closets and no more site wide codes/sales. I'm so disappointed with the direction Tradsey has taken in forgetting about the SELLERS who were with them from the beginning.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> I haven't made a sell in two weeks, I've been selling on Tradsey for two years, this has been the longest I've ever gone without a sell. I didn't raise prices on items already listed before the commission increase. I'm hoping it's just a lull due to the holidays but fear sells are slowing due to Tradsey promoting their own closets and no more site wide codes/sales. I'm so disappointed with the direction Tradsey has taken in forgetting about the SELLERS who were with them from the beginning.


Mine have slowed down too. They never were fantastic, but for awhile I was making more sales on tradesy than ebay. Last Spring, I was selling a lot on Tradesy. I made 3 sales on Tradesy in December. Looking back to last year, I only made 3 sales on Tradesy last December too, but my sales on other sites were much better. I've only made about half the sales this December as last. I don't think it has anything to do with prices. My prices are better than most people on Tradesy. I don't think buyers are seeing my listings. Tradesy is constantly promoting their own stuff. My sales tend to come in batches, like for a short while, my listings were actually being seen by buyers.


----------



## kabanchik

Hi!
I've just received an email from Tradesy team regarding my sold item (headband). 
It says that "The item was returned to us by the buyer, and while the reason for return was related to another issue, our Brands Team inspects all items that may be relisted on the site and the item has been confirmed as a replica. 
The following details were looked at to determine if the item was genuine, but were inconsistent with authentic examples of this item:
Visible Glue Markings
Uneven Stitching 
Overall Quality & Craftsmanship"

I'm in shock  This is definitely authentic item, I bought it in Switzerland in the brand boutique. Please, advise, did anybody have this kind of authentication issue with  Tradesy? This is not an expensive item, but I'm now afraid that this can happen again and I have no idea how to prove them wrong


----------



## whateve

kabanchik said:


> Hi!
> I've just received an email from Tradesy team regarding my sold item (headband).
> It says that "The item was returned to us by the buyer, and while the reason for return was related to another issue, our Brands Team inspects all items that may be relisted on the site and the item has been confirmed as a replica.
> The following details were looked at to determine if the item was genuine, but were inconsistent with authentic examples of this item:
> Visible Glue Markings
> Uneven Stitching
> Overall Quality & Craftsmanship"
> 
> I'm in shock  This is definitely authentic item, I bought it in Switzerland in the brand boutique. Please, advise, did anybody have this kind of authentication issue with  Tradesy? This is not an expensive item, but I'm now afraid that this can happen again and I have no idea how to prove them wrong


I don't know if you can fight them. Even if you get it authenticated, they will stand by their authentication, even if they are wrong. Sometimes I think they make these things up just so they won't be stuck reselling your item. What brand was it? 

Several months ago, I had one buyer claim non-authenticity on a brand I don't think anyone ever fakes. Tradesy contacted me and allowed me to offer my evidence before they made a decision, which was decided in my favor. I don't think they have ever resold that bag, so I bet they wish they hadn't decided in my favor.


----------



## kabanchik

whateve said:


> I don't know if you can fight them. Even if you get it authenticated, they will stand by their authentication, even if they are wrong. Sometimes I think they make these things up just so they won't be stuck reselling your item. What brand was it?
> 
> Several months ago, I had one buyer claim non-authenticity on a brand I don't think anyone ever fakes. Tradesy contacted me and allowed me to offer my evidence before they made a decision, which was decided in my favor. I don't think they have ever resold that bag, so I bet they wish they hadn't decided in my favor.


Thank you!
It's Burberry. I know there are a lot of fakes, but uneven stitching and glue marks are smthing that can happen  with almost any high end item, and this is just a headband.  This is so subjective and not enough to make such a decision imho.  I tend to agree that maybe they just do not want to resell.  I think I just will relist it.


----------



## jmc3007

kabanchik said:


> Thank you!
> It's Burberry. I know there are a lot of fakes, but uneven stitching and glue marks are smthing that can happen  with almost any high end item, and this is just a headband.  This is so subjective and not enough to make such a decision imho.  I tend to agree that maybe they just do not want to resell.  I think I just will relist it.


They won't let you re-list unless otherwise authencity is proven. I agree that when under microscope most designer items can look just as sloppy.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Don't relist it. If it gets returned again for authenticity Tradesy may close your account. It's not worth the chance. Just sell it on eBay or Poshmark.


----------



## kabanchik

jmc3007, HandbagDiva354, thank you! You are right, I'm not allowed to relist.
These are photos of the headband, I can't figure out there the uneven stitching, etc is 
https://i.imgsafe.org/3c5e5ec0cb.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/3ca237698c.jpg 

This is such an unpleasant situation for me, sorry for a lot of messages


----------



## keptwife

kabanchik said:


> Hi!
> I've just received an email from Tradesy team regarding my sold item (headband).
> It says that "The item was returned to us by the buyer, and while the reason for return was related to another issue, our Brands Team inspects all items that may be relisted on the site and the item has been confirmed as a replica.
> The following details were looked at to determine if the item was genuine, but were inconsistent with authentic examples of this item:
> Visible Glue Markings
> Uneven Stitching
> Overall Quality & Craftsmanship"
> 
> I'm in shock  This is definitely authentic item, I bought it in Switzerland in the brand boutique. Please, advise, did anybody have this kind of authentication issue with  Tradesy? This is not an expensive item, but I'm now afraid that this can happen again and I have no idea how to prove them wrong



The exact same thing just happened to me. I made a sale on December 15th, the buyer returned, and Tradesy emailed me the exact same message they emailed you. I've sold on Tradesy for years now and all my items were either bought directly from the designer or a reputable 3rd party seller(I.e. Nordstrom, Macy's etc). I think this is their new tactic for not being responsible for reselling returns. I guess it's time for me to find another site for selling my bags.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

kabanchik said:


> jmc3007, HandbagDiva354, thank you! You are right, I'm not allowed to relist.
> These are photos of the headband, I can't figure out there the uneven stitching, etc is
> https://i.imgsafe.org/3c5e5ec0cb.jpg
> https://i.imgsafe.org/3ca237698c.jpg
> 
> This is such an unpleasant situation for me, sorry for a lot of messages



Don't be sorry! I think Tradesy is just returning things for whatever reason they can. They want to keep inventory low. I think that is a beautiful headband. Someone will buy it on Ebay for sure. 

I just got into Ebay over the weekend by the way. Still figuring out how it works, but got some purses coming my way now. Already received one and it is a beautiful purse and she said she is on the Purse Forum too. Made me feel a little bit better about the purchase.

I'm a little worried about fakes on Ebay though. There seems to be a lot of them!

And *update* on that Gucci purse that "charity case" bought from me. I just got a Christmas card in the mail from her with my tax deduction paperwork. She also planted a tree in my name for the donation of giving my purses to her at a good price. AND she gave me the link to her Facebook. It is a legit cause.


----------



## BeenBurned

kabanchik said:


> Hi!
> I've just received an email from Tradesy team regarding my sold item (headband).
> It says that "The item was returned to us by the buyer, and while the reason for return was related to another issue, our Brands Team inspects all items that may be relisted on the site and the item has been confirmed as a replica.
> The following details were looked at to determine if the item was genuine, but were inconsistent with authentic examples of this item:
> Visible Glue Markings
> Uneven Stitching
> Overall Quality & Craftsmanship"
> 
> I'm in shock  This is definitely authentic item, I bought it in Switzerland in the brand boutique. Please, advise, did anybody have this kind of authentication issue with  Tradesy? This is not an expensive item, but I'm now afraid that this can happen again and I have no idea how to prove them wrong


Tradesy's "authentication team" has made mistakes in the past. 


kabanchik said:


> jmc3007, HandbagDiva354, thank you! You are right, I'm not allowed to relist.
> These are photos of the headband, I can't figure out there the uneven stitching, etc is
> https://i.imgsafe.org/3c5e5ec0cb.jpg
> https://i.imgsafe.org/3ca237698c.jpg
> 
> This is such an unpleasant situation for me, sorry for a lot of messages


I'm pretty sure I saw that headband at the Burb outlet! 

I suggest you post your pictures here. If you get a thumbs up, Tradesy might accept that and allow you to relist.  
Authenticate This BURBERRY


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Do I remember correctly that Tradesy justified commission increase by promising to improve search and do sitewide promos covered by Tradesy? well, there were none since December 1, all their sales are covered by sellers.



I asked them - they don't hold sales paid by Tradesy anymore at all


----------



## kabanchik

keptwife, alwayscoffee89, BeenBurned, thank you!
I now considering moving my items to another site for selling. For me, Tradesy's return policy was the main reason to sell with them, and now with the commission increase and me not being sure the same situation with return won't happen again I think I'll try Ebay.


----------



## luv2run41

kabanchik said:


> keptwife, alwayscoffee89, BeenBurned, thank you!
> I now considering moving my items to another site for selling. For me, Tradesy's return policy was the main reason to sell with them, and now with the commission increase and me not being sure the same situation with return won't happen again I think I'll try Ebay.


I moved my items back to ebay and sold two of the four within a week. Both sales went beautifully. When selling I take around 20+ detailed photos and describe every flaw I see as well as photograph. If it is a more expensive item I authenticate it first so I can include the documentation in the package. I do all I can for safe selling on ebay. No more Tradesy for me.


----------



## Toby93

whateve said:


> I don't know if you can fight them. Even if you get it authenticated, they will stand by their authentication, even if they are wrong. *Sometimes I think they make these things up just so they won't be stuck reselling your item.* What brand was it?
> 
> Several months ago, I had one buyer claim non-authenticity on a brand I don't think anyone ever fakes. Tradesy contacted me and allowed me to offer my evidence before they made a decision, which was decided in my favor. I don't think they have ever resold that bag, so I bet they wish they hadn't decided in my favor.


That is exactly what Tradesy is doing.  Have you see their closets?  They have accepted thousands of items as returns and I don't think they can afford to keep this up


----------



## GemsBerry

Site is down for maintenance just when I tried to withdraw funds from recent sale. Nowadays I feel very uneasy when it comes to getting paid. What's now kind of feeling.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Site is down for maintenance just when I tried to withdraw funds from recent sale. Nowadays I feel very uneasy when it comes to getting paid. What's now kind of feeling.



Sometimes I feel like I am just waiting for an email that the site is closing and that we can no longer withdraw our funds. "Your balance has been converted to site credit" or something. Scary thought.
I finally got approved for my return, which I shipped back the same day (yesterday). They said that they would review my misrepresentation claim and decide if it was legitimate. I emailed them with the paperwork from Bababebi stating the 2 SNAD issues, and they did email me back that they would add that paperwork to my claim file. Please send me positive thoughts!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I am just waiting for an email that the site is closing and that we can no longer withdraw our funds. "Your balance has been converted to site credit" or something. Scary thought.
> I finally got approved for my return, which I shipped back the same day (yesterday). They said that they would review my misrepresentation claim and decide if it was legitimate. I emailed them with the paperwork from Bababebi stating the 2 SNAD issues, and they did email me back that they would add that paperwork to my claim file. Please send me positive thoughts!


Sending you positive thoughts! That's a good progress,  they'll surely issue you a refund,  they are just trying to sound tough but they back up against solid authentication and misrepresentation paperwork.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Sending you positive thoughts! That's a good progress,  they'll surely issue you a refund,  they are just trying to sound tough but they back up against solid authentication and misrepresentation paperwork.



Thank you!!


----------



## LL777

nicole0612 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I am just waiting for an email that the site is closing and that we can no longer withdraw our funds. "Your balance has been converted to site credit" or something. Scary thought.
> I finally got approved for my return, which I shipped back the same day (yesterday). They said that they would review my misrepresentation claim and decide if it was legitimate. I emailed them with the paperwork from Bababebi stating the 2 SNAD issues, and they did email me back that they would add that paperwork to my claim file. Please send me positive thoughts!


Sending you positive thoughts! Sorry for sounding clueless but what is SNAD?


----------



## poopsie

LL777 said:


> Sending you positive thoughts! Sorry for sounding clueless but what is SNAD?


Significantly Not As Described


----------



## gnourtmat

I am so extremely pissed. A buyer purchased one of my brand new Nike sneakers. They were brand new in box. However, while they were en route, the customer sent me a message asking to return the item. I already shipped the item so canceling the order was no longer an option. I told the customer to contact Tradesy for further assistance. 

A few days later, as I expected, I received a return notice stating the item is being returned to Tradesy and will require further inspection. A few days ago I received an email from the team stating my shoes were closer to a women's 4.5 instead of a women's 6 as I noted in the description, therefore they are being returned back to me. 

That is totally not acceptable to me as I included the accurate sizing which is men's 4.5 (equivalent to a women's 6). I told Tradesy I shouldn't be punished for including the actual size and not what they feel it's "closer to". I included the sizing charts from Nike and a link to the actual shoe. Btw, a 4.5 women's is even made in that particular style. 

After sending that information, they responded again saying besides sizing, there were more reasons why it's being returned to me. The next reason was the item is stated new with tags and they didn't come with tags. If you all are familiar with Nike shoes, the label on the box serves as the tags which is what I included. 

At this point, they are finding any reason they can to return it back to me. This is totally wrong and so unethical. My shoes were shipped as described. They are brand new in box.

I am so disappointed.


----------



## Toby93

gnourtmat said:


> I am so extremely pissed. A buyer purchased one of my brand new Nike sneakers. They were brand new in box. However, while they were en route, the customer sent me a message asking to return the item. I already shipped the item so canceling the order was no longer an option. I told the customer to contact Tradesy for further assistance.
> 
> A few days later, as I expected, I received a return notice stating the item is being returned to Tradesy and will require further inspection. A few days ago I received an email from the team stating my shoes were closer to a women's 4.5 instead of a women's 6 as I noted in the description, therefore they are being returned back to me.
> 
> That is totally not acceptable to me as I included the accurate sizing which is men's 4.5 (equivalent to a women's 6). I told Tradesy I shouldn't be punished for including the actual size and not what they feel it's "closer to". I included the sizing charts from Nike and a link to the actual shoe. Btw, a 4.5 women's is even made in that particular style.
> 
> After sending that information, they responded again saying besides sizing, there were more reasons why it's being returned to me. The next reason was the item is stated new with tags and they didn't come with tags. If you all are familiar with Nike shoes, the label on the box serves as the tags which is what I included.
> 
> At this point, they are finding any reason they can to return it back to me. This is totally wrong and so unethical. My shoes were shipped as described. They are brand new in box.
> 
> I am so disappointed.


I am sorry you having to deal with this.  It seems as though Tradesy can no longer handle any more returns and are using any excuse to return your merchandise


----------



## NANI1972

gnourtmat said:


> I am so extremely pissed. A buyer purchased one of my brand new Nike sneakers. They were brand new in box. However, while they were en route, the customer sent me a message asking to return the item. I already shipped the item so canceling the order was no longer an option. I told the customer to contact Tradesy for further assistance.
> 
> A few days later, as I expected, I received a return notice stating the item is being returned to Tradesy and will require further inspection. A few days ago I received an email from the team stating my shoes were closer to a women's 4.5 instead of a women's 6 as I noted in the description, therefore they are being returned back to me.
> 
> That is totally not acceptable to me as I included the accurate sizing which is men's 4.5 (equivalent to a women's 6). I told Tradesy I shouldn't be punished for including the actual size and not what they feel it's "closer to". I included the sizing charts from Nike and a link to the actual shoe. Btw, a 4.5 women's is even made in that particular style.
> 
> After sending that information, they responded again saying besides sizing, there were more reasons why it's being returned to me. The next reason was the item is stated new with tags and they didn't come with tags. If you all are familiar with Nike shoes, the label on the box serves as the tags which is what I included.
> 
> At this point, they are finding any reason they can to return it back to me. This is totally wrong and so unethical. My shoes were shipped as described. They are brand new in box.
> 
> I am so disappointed.





Toby93 said:


> I am sorry you having to deal with this.  It seems as though Tradesy can no longer handle any more returns and are using any excuse to return your merchandise



If they are going to make up excuses to force returns to sellers now they really need to change their return "policy"  then. Otherwise these tactics they are using are shady in my opinion.￼


----------



## 7chakra

Ladies,  im new here  i have been reading this thread for a few months,  guess its time to let my steam out.  First of all,  i got a sale ( the only one for the past 3 months),  i ve been selling for 2,5 years, its just unbelievable how slow its for me,  this year. I withdrew my money on December23rd,  today is 29, the money is not on my bank account!!!!  Somebody posted about burberry band returned due to the replica issue.  I had this case past summer with valentino rockstud pumps,  the tradesy "experts" claimed the same and even the message was exactly the same ( the stitching,  glue,  etc). The pumps were authentic,  i tried to dispute showing the receipt from the store they were purchased.  I contacted Valentino customer care who confirmed the authentecity of the shoes.  However,  Tradesy team knows better ) this place will die,  2 more years,  it will be dead.  With this return policy,  incompetent team,  sellers fees rocketing the business model will go to "heaven".


----------



## GemsBerry

gnourtmat said:


> I am so extremely pissed. A buyer purchased one of my brand new Nike sneakers. They were brand new in box. However, while they were en route, the customer sent me a message asking to return the item. I already shipped the item so canceling the order was no longer an option. I told the customer to contact Tradesy for further assistance.
> 
> A few days later, as I expected, I received a return notice stating the item is being returned to Tradesy and will require further inspection. A few days ago I received an email from the team stating my shoes were closer to a women's 4.5 instead of a women's 6 as I noted in the description, therefore they are being returned back to me.
> 
> That is totally not acceptable to me as I included the accurate sizing which is men's 4.5 (equivalent to a women's 6). I told Tradesy I shouldn't be punished for including the actual size and not what they feel it's "closer to". I included the sizing charts from Nike and a link to the actual shoe. Btw, a 4.5 women's is even made in that particular style.
> 
> After sending that information, they responded again saying besides sizing, there were more reasons why it's being returned to me. The next reason was the item is stated new with tags and they didn't come with tags. If you all are familiar with Nike shoes, the label on the box serves as the tags which is what I included.
> 
> At this point, they are finding any reason they can to return it back to me. This is totally wrong and so unethical. My shoes were shipped as described. They are brand new in box.
> 
> I am so disappointed.


Sorry to hear about that, it's not just lost sale and potentially damaged item, it's frustrating and all this emailing back and forth when it's supposed to be an easy transaction.



7chakra said:


> Ladies,  im new here  i have been reading this thread for a few months,  guess its time to let my steam out.  First of all,  i got a sale ( the only one for the past 3 months),  i ve been selling for 2,5 years, its just unbelievable how slow its for me,  this year. I withdrew my money on December23rd,  today is 29, the money is not on my bank account!!!!  Somebody posted about burberry band returned due to the replica issue.  I had this case past summer with valentino rockstud pumps,  the tradesy "experts" claimed the same and even the message was exactly the same ( the stitching,  glue,  etc). The pumps were authentic,  i tried to dispute showing the receipt from the store they were purchased.  I contacted Valentino customer care who confirmed the authentecity of the shoes.  However,  Tradesy team knows better ) this place will die,  2 more years,  it will be dead.  With this return policy,  incompetent team,  sellers fees rocketing the business model will go to "heaven".


Oh dear, been there,  done that. They restored my listing after I sent them authentication report but their "experts"  are so darn good, right?


----------



## gnourtmat

Toby93 said:


> I am sorry you having to deal with this.  It seems as though Tradesy can no longer handle any more returns and are using any excuse to return your merchandise





NANI1972 said:


> If they are going to make up excuses to force returns to sellers now they really need to change their return "policy"  then. Otherwise these tactics they are using are shady in my opinion.￼





GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear about that, it's not just lost sale and potentially damaged item, it's frustrating and all this emailing back and forth when it's supposed to be an easy transaction.
> 
> 
> Oh dear, been there,  done that. They restored my listing after I sent them authentication report but their "experts"  are so darn good, right?



Thanks for your responses. After two false accusations/excuses on how the item was misrepresented, they are now reversing the refund and releasing the earnings to me. It took a few email messages back and forth and me sending the video I recorded while packaging the item for them to rule in my favor. 

Lesson learned: I will continue to carefully record all the items I sell and ship.


----------



## Haughty

I'm not sure this is in the right place but I have a Tradesy question.  I see some people have referenced negotiating for a better price as on Posh.  I don't see an option for that on Tradesy.  Do you just ask if they will accept a lower price through a conversation with the seller or how is that done?

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## EGBDF

Haughty said:


> I'm not sure this is in the right place but I have a Tradesy question.  I see some people have referenced negotiating for a better price as on Posh.  I don't see an option for that on Tradesy.  Do you just ask if they will accept a lower price through a conversation with the seller or how is that done?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out!


Yes, people will send a message to the seller through Tradesy. They used to have a Make an Offer button but I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Haughty said:


> I'm not sure this is in the right place but I have a Tradesy question.  I see some people have referenced negotiating for a better price as on Posh.  I don't see an option for that on Tradesy.  Do you just ask if they will accept a lower price through a conversation with the seller or how is that done?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out!



Yeah, they will ask, believe me, many-many times lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

btw about Posh - I had my first sale there several days ago, yeey!! what is disturbing me is that everyone make offers with this "make offer" button, and my prices are already reasonable. I'd prefer not to accept offers. can I cancel this option there or is it impossible? I didn't find where I can do it


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> btw about Posh - I had my first sale there several days ago, yeey!! what is disturbing me is that everyone make offers with this "make offer" button, and my prices are already reasonable. I'd prefer not to accept offers. can I cancel this option there or is it impossible? I didn't find where I can do it



Congrats! Unfortunately there is no way to turn off the offer button (or to turn off all of the requests for PP or trades!), but you can state "price firm, no offers, no PP, no trades" in your listing. I think the most effective way is to actually title your listing "XYZ- PRICE FIRM!"


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats! Unfortunately there is no way to turn off the offer button (or to turn off all of the requests for PP or trades!), but you can state "price firm, no offers, no PP, no trades" in your listing. I think the most effective way is to actually title your listing "XYZ- PRICE FIRM!"



Thanks! Or I can also set higher price to keep a room for manoeuvre


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thanks! Or I can also set higher price to keep a room for manoeuvre



True! But then you still have to deal with the annoying haggling and comment process!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> True! But then you still have to deal with the annoying haggling and comment process!



I am afraid they will keep making offers and writing comments even if I title my listing NO OFFERS PRICE IS FIRM hundred times lol
many of those people don't bother reading description or titles - can say it from my eBay and Tradesy experience we just need to be strong and keep cool


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am afraid they will keep making offers and writing comments even if I title my listing NO OFFERS PRICE IS FIRM hundred times lol
> many of those people don't bother reading description or titles - can say it from my eBay and Tradesy experience we just need to be strong and keep cool



Good point! At least you can block them on Poshmark if they become too annoying.


----------



## Haughty

Thank you, everyone.  Now I know the know the Tradesy etiquette!


----------



## Prettyn

Haughty said:


> I'm not sure this is in the right place but I have a Tradesy question.  I see some people have referenced negotiating for a better price as on Posh.  I don't see an option for that on Tradesy.  Do you just ask if they will accept a lower price through a conversation with the seller or how is that done?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out!


You send the seller a question. I get offers all the time.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Guys,

It seems as though I am possibly finally going through the buyers remorse stage on tradesy after a 2 and a half year run selling on there. My buyer purchased a burberry shirt from me on December 15th and it was delivered on the 19th. Funds were released 4 days after. My buyer is now clamining she is back from the holidays and just saw the shirt and will be going to her local burberry store for authentication, as she has taken many items with tags to the store and her assosiate pointed out that they were fake. The shirt is indeed authentic and was authenticated on here as It was purchased on ebay and I personally wanted to be sure because at the time, I was keeping it to wear. The ONLY reason I listed it on tradesy as I am not that currrent size anymore. After reading some your horror stories about tradesy and authentication, my question to you-what is the next step to proove authenticity. As my buyers NOW new messages come off as using an exuse to send the shirt back/claim fake. I am just worried about being sent back a fake.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It seems as though I am possibly finally going through the buyers remorse stage on tradesy after a 2 and a half year run selling on there. My buyer purchased a burberry shirt from me on December 15th and it was delivered on the 19th. Funds were released 4 days after. My buyer is now clamining she is back from the holidays and just saw the shirt and will be going to her local burberry store for authentication, as she has taken many items with tags to the store and her assosiate pointed out that they were fake. The shirt is indeed authentic and was authenticated on here as It was purchased on ebay and I personally wanted to be sure because at the time, I was keeping it to wear. The ONLY reason I listed it on tradesy as I am not that currrent size anymore. After reading some your horror stories about tradesy and authentication, my question to you-what is the next step to proove authenticity. As my buyers NOW new messages come off as using an exuse to send the shirt back/claim fake. I am just worried about being sent back a fake.



hi! first of all she can't authenticate anything in store, sellers are not authenticators and are forbidden to do it. if my buyers have any doubts about authenticity, I give them link to pf and explain that they can send the item to Tradesy for authentication. I am sure it's gonna be ok, most of the buyers are good people who don't plan to make a switch or smth. there are some horror stories here, but so many good stories are behind the scene as we share bad experience to get some advice and don't talk much about good experience.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi,

Thank you so much for your advice and help. I really do appreciate it! Her first message this morning came across as if she was unsure of authenticity. When I contacted her to follow up that I did get it authenticated for my peace of mind when I first purchased the item back in June on here (which I assumed at the time I was just going to keep the item, but my body had other plans...gaining some pounds lol). I also went and told her that and gave her the link to this forum. Tradesy blocked my message, but she followed up with another message a few minutes ago that she had purchased many items new with tags from Burberry sellers and her associate I am guessing she always goes to tells her where/how the items are fakes when the seller states it is authentic. This was a red flag for me(not 100% saying that she is doing that) but I had a buyer of mine do that to me before on ebay and once I actually showed the receipt all of a sudden the “associated agreed it was authentic." As far as the horror stories, I just wanted advise as I have read on here tradesy taking out the funds without full investigation and automatically siding with the buyer. But thank you so much for your advice. I have went ahead and reached out to Tradesy as well and the link to the burberry authentication with my request.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It seems as though I am possibly finally going through the buyers remorse stage on tradesy after a 2 and a half year run selling on there. My buyer purchased a burberry shirt from me on December 15th and it was delivered on the 19th. Funds were released 4 days after. My buyer is now clamining she is back from the holidays and just saw the shirt and will be going to her local burberry store for authentication, as she has taken many items with tags to the store and her assosiate pointed out that they were fake. The shirt is indeed authentic and was authenticated on here as It was purchased on ebay and I personally wanted to be sure because at the time, I was keeping it to wear. The ONLY reason I listed it on tradesy as I am not that currrent size anymore. After reading some your horror stories about tradesy and authentication, my question to you-what is the next step to proove authenticity. As my buyers NOW new messages come off as using an exuse to send the shirt back/claim fake. I am just worried about being sent back a fake.



Fashionvictim gave a good reply and I agree with her. We don't nearly post enough of the good stories about selling on Tradesy. ;-p

As far as your recent predicament, that really is a bummer. I feel like after the 4 day period Tradesy should not accept returns, especially for clothes!!! What if she wore it to a holiday party and is done now? She is only claiming it as a fake because she has no other option. AND you can't just go to any luxury stores and ask them to prove authenticity. Louis Vuitton straight out told me they don't do that anymore because it's a liability. 

I would just tell her your will only accept the item back as long as it is in the same exact condition with the tags still attached. Let her know it is authentic, but if it is deemed unauthentic then she is only liable for a site credit. Let her know that PurseForum has authenticated the shirt and you have proof of authenticity. Then, go immediately to Tradesy and let them know that you had it authenticated and it is real. Stand your ground. Did you take good pictures? Hope so, because you can use those for proof too.

I strongly recommend security tags for this reason. No switch a roo's!! Then let Tradesy handle the return and at worse case scenario, you will get your item back the same way it was sent out. I've only had a couple requested returns and I feel like giving the buyer a confident answer makes them in turn feel confident and can trust you. You don't want her next step to be that she ruins your shirt because she wants her money back. Always just accept the return and say sorry it didn't work out and that Tradesy is great with handling returns. That's what I do.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and help. I really do appreciate it! Her first message this morning came across as if she was unsure of authenticity. When I contacted her to follow up that I did get it authenticated for my peace of mind when I first purchased the item back in June on here (which I assumed at the time I was just going to keep the item, but my body had other plans...gaining some pounds lol). I also went and told her that and gave her the link to this forum. Tradesy blocked my message, but she followed up with another message a few minutes ago that she had purchased many items new with tags from Burberry sellers and her associate I am guessing she always goes to tells her where/how the items are fakes when the seller states it is authentic. This was a red flag for me(not 100% saying that she is doing that) but I had a buyer of mine do that to me before on ebay and once I actually showed the receipt all of a sudden the “associated agreed it was authentic." As far as the horror stories, I just wanted advise as I have read on here tradesy taking out the funds without full investigation and automatically siding with the buyer. But thank you so much for your advice. I have went ahead and reached out to Tradesy as well and the link to the burberry authentication with my request.



Where did you buy the shirt? On Tradesy?


----------



## poopsie

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Where did you buy the shirt? On Tradesy?




Their first post said they bought it on Ebay


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi,  =) Thank you so much for your help and advice. It is much appreciated! I actually did tell my buyer that it was authenticated here and did give her the link. It was purchased on ebay. I resold it on Tradey only due to my size as that shirt wasnt even worth the amount I sold it for and I was hoping I would eventually lose the pounds to keep it as the specific burberry shirt is NO longer made. I was also aware that Burberry does not authenticate items in store and was a little thrown off by that. However, I was giving her the benifit of the doubt UNTIL she started talking about how the items she purchased that are burberry turned out to be all fakes when she went to her associate and they told her how/where it was fake even with tags on. I was very nice and still am being nice towards her in the messgaes even though she is coming across having buyers remorse or simply trying to switch the shirt. I am okay with Tradesy giving me back the shirt, I am just NOT simply okay with the possible(not saying this 100%) game she is playing in order to return the item.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> Awhile ago I decided to change the category of one of my items from cosmetic bag to wallet. Instead of moving the listing, it showed in both places. At first I thought this was kind of neat, being able to be in two categories at once. I sold the item on ebay and removed it from Tradesy, but it still shows in my closet in both places. When you click on the item, it says "not available" so I guess that's good, but it is weird that I can't get it removed.



OK, I have a question and a comment.  I listed an item in tech accessories that could also be considered a wallet, and thought maybe I'd try to move it.  I just looked at my closet and it's already in both, so I wonder if Tradesy moved it when they cleaned it up?  Who knows how long it's been there.

Also, how did you change categories?  I don't see that option when I go in to edit.  I know this is two months ago so I if you even remember they may have changed the format by now!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,  =) Thank you so much for your help and advice. It is much appreciated! I actually did tell my buyer that it was authenticated here and did give her the link. It was purchased on ebay. I resold it on Tradey only due to my size as that shirt wasnt even worth the amount I sold it for and I was hoping I would eventually lose the pounds to keep it as the specific burberry shirt is NO longer made. I was also aware that Burberry does not authenticate items in store and was a little thrown off by that. However, I was giving her the benifit of the doubt UNTIL she started talking about how the items she purchased that are burberry turned out to be all fakes when she went to her associate and they told her how/where it was fake even with tags on. I was very nice and still am being nice towards her in the messgaes even though she is coming across having buyers remorse or simply trying to switch the shirt. I am okay with Tradesy giving me back the shirt, I am just NOT simply okay with the possible(not saying this 100%) game she is playing in order to return the item.



I don't think Tradesy accepts returns after 4 days. If she didn't look at it until after vacation then that's her problem.


----------



## BeenBurned

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It seems as though I am possibly finally going through the buyers remorse stage on tradesy after a 2 and a half year run selling on there. My buyer purchased a burberry shirt from me on December 15th and it was delivered on the 19th. Funds were released 4 days after. My buyer is now clamining she is back from the holidays and just saw the shirt and will be going to her local burberry store for authentication, as she has taken many items with tags to the store and her assosiate pointed out that they were fake. The shirt is indeed authentic and was authenticated on here as It was purchased on ebay and I personally wanted to be sure because at the time, I was keeping it to wear. The ONLY reason I listed it on tradesy as I am not that currrent size anymore. After reading some your horror stories about tradesy and authentication, my question to you-what is the next step to proove authenticity. As my buyers NOW new messages come off as using an exuse to send the shirt back/claim fake. I am just worried about being sent back a fake.


I looked for your AT request on the Burberry thread but there were several and I wasn't sure which shirt it was. My suggestion was going to be to send the buyer the link to Terite's authentication. 

Another option is to send the "*Authenticate This BURBERRY*" link to the buyer and have her post pictures. 

For the record, I'd trust Terite's Burb authentications before Tradesy's.


----------



## BeenBurned

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and help. I really do appreciate it! Her first message this morning came across as if she was unsure of authenticity. When I contacted her to follow up that I did get it authenticated for my peace of mind when I first purchased the item back in June on here (which I assumed at the time I was just going to keep the item, but my body had other plans...gaining some pounds lol). I also went and told her that and gave her the link to this forum. Tradesy blocked my message, but she followed up with another message a few minutes ago that she had purchased many items new with tags from Burberry sellers and her associate I am guessing she always goes to tells her where/how the items are fakes when the seller states it is authentic. This was a red flag for me(not 100% saying that she is doing that) but I had a buyer of mine do that to me before on ebay and once I actually showed the receipt all of a sudden the “associated agreed it was authentic." As far as the horror stories, I just wanted advise as I have read on here tradesy taking out the funds without full investigation and automatically siding with the buyer. But thank you so much for your advice. I have went ahead and reached out to Tradesy as well and the link to the burberry authentication with my request.


Just a comment on one of my own experiences with a Burberry item.

I sold the wallet after having bought it from a major (now OOB) department store and knew it was authentic. Buyer received it, took it to Burberry, told them she'd purchased from an online seller and wanted to know if it's authentic.

Because SAs are prohibited from authenticating (and it's not just Burb but all brands), my buyer was told that they "couldn't confirm authenticity." That does NOT mean it's fake; it simply means they aren't trained and are allowed to comment. *I wonder if that's what your buyer was told. *

However my buyer took it to mean that the item was fake and returned it for a refund.

When I received my item back (and confirmed it was the same item), I paid $7 for a professional authentication, put a statement in the listing to contact (the authentication company) for confirmation and resold it without incident.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> OK, I have a question and a comment.  I listed an item in tech accessories that could also be considered a wallet, and thought maybe I'd try to move it.  I just looked at my closet and it's already in both, so I wonder if Tradesy moved it when they cleaned it up?  Who knows how long it's been there.
> 
> Also, how did you change categories?  I don't see that option when I go in to edit.  I know this is two months ago so I if you even remember they may have changed the format by now!


I had an item that was a tiny cosmetic case but could also be used as a coin purse. I had it originally listed as a cosmetic bag, then later I edited my listing and changed the category to wallets. It showed in both places, and remained in both places forever. Several months later I sold it on ebay and removed it from Tradesy. I was successful in removing it from the wallet category but it still shows in the cosmetic bag category. However, when you actually click on it, it says it is not available. I don't think it will ever go away!

I can't imagine Tradesy actually moving your item from one category to another. I think I was able to change categories because I was going from one accessory category to another. You can't change from accessory to purse or shoes, but within accessories, you can change subcategories, like from wallet to tech accessory. Once I created 2 listings for the same item. One was in tech accessories and the other was as a crossbody bag. It was one of those phone cases with a strap. When I sold it, I just removed the other listing.


----------



## jmc3007

it's the new year and a new Tradesy lol.  they updated policy for pro sellers re misrepresentation rate and replica (why is that even possible??) the pros are supposed to maintain in order to keep their status. in that wonderfully opaque way Tradesy always has going for it, I'm not sure if they mean returns that go back to the sellers or back into their own closets since it's not defined. quite frankly their policy not any different than what's currently in place at eBay and PayPal, I get the feeling in reading between the lines that massive sellers, those with 1K listings have been taking a piss on this return loophole.  for buyers I suspect the flexible return policy will meet its maker sooner than later, of course they can still return for SNAD and authenticity related issues not unlike eBay & Paypal.  like I said nothing is really new under the sun, and Tradesy's overflowing closets are not going to recede on their own unless they address their own policy of returning for any reason.

as for the replica matter, all items are supposed to be authenticated before listing.  the question in my mind is if I bought a designer item from NM/Saks/Barneys, will receipts be acceptable to them? what about authenticity guarantee for items purchased on other sites such as VC or RealReal, will they cross honor those guarantees as well?  or will it be that other platforms are looked down upon and only Tradesy can reign supreme?

these updates are not surprising to say the least, I thought that something was defo in the works and the new year was when they'll announce it.  the startup has grown up and is now walking in the footstep of the big sister eBay. at least there's a live team of people to process returns unlike eBay, I suppose this is what I value the most, along with shipping label.


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> I had an item that was a tiny cosmetic case but could also be used as a coin purse. I had it originally listed as a cosmetic bag, then later I edited my listing and changed the category to wallets. It showed in both places, and remained in both places forever. Several months later I sold it on ebay and removed it from Tradesy. I was successful in removing it from the wallet category but it still shows in the cosmetic bag category. However, when you actually click on it, it says it is not available. I don't think it will ever go away!
> 
> I can't imagine Tradesy actually moving your item from one category to another. I think I was able to change categories because I was going from one accessory category to another. You can't change from accessory to purse or shoes, but within accessories, you can change subcategories, like from wallet to tech accessory. Once I created 2 listings for the same item. One was in tech accessories and the other was as a crossbody bag. It was one of those phone cases with a strap. When I sold it, I just removed the other listing.



Its so weird. I can't think how else it would have gotten into two categories unless they moved it. It helps me out so I'm not going to worry about it. I have a couple other items I wouldn't mind doing the same thing with though.


----------



## ledobe

nicole0612 said:


> True! But then you still have to deal with the annoying haggling and comment process!



I've sold very little on posh, but when someone makes an.offer in the comments I just remind them to use the offer button. And I do mark.things up a.little. 

That place is a mess but I do like the way they handle offers. If you accept their offers their card is charged and you've made a sale.


----------



## GPR

I am wondering if any sellers experienced Tradesy deleting their authentic items with lots of pictures for no apparent reasons. It happened to 2 of my listings.


----------



## whateve

GPR said:


> I am wondering if any sellers experienced Tradesy deleting their authentic items with lots of pictures for no apparent reasons. It happened to 2 of my listings.


Stuff disappears. I don't know if Tradesy is actually deleting them. If you do a Google search and find your listing, you can edit it and that usually fixes it.


----------



## uadjit

GPR said:


> I am wondering if any sellers experienced Tradesy deleting their authentic items with lots of pictures for no apparent reasons. It happened to 2 of my listings.


It has happened to me for various different reasons. Listings expire without notice, if a buyer purchases the item and the purchase isn't approved it can disappear from your closet and if someone has reported your item as inauthentic it can also disappear. The only want to figure out what's up is to contact Tradesy and ask.


----------



## BeenBurned

GPR said:


> I am wondering if any sellers experienced Tradesy deleting their authentic items with lots of pictures for no apparent reasons. It happened to 2 of my listings.


Note that I'm just thinking out loud. I don't know your Tradesy ID, don't know your brands of items that were removed and have no idea whether it's a glitch or if they were reported as fake. 

I don't do a lot of business on Tradesy and when they increased their fees, I ended the few listings I had so I don't know how their notification system works. When a listing is removed for a (supposed) violation, is Tradesy like ebay and Bonanza in sending the seller a notification that a listing was removed and the reason why? (And if Tradesy doesn't do it, they certainly should!) 

Is there any chance that your 2 items might not have been authentic? Again, I don't know what you were selling but I've seen lots of "guaranteed authentic" listings for items that are counterfeit. Or they could have been mistakenly removed as fake based on a report from someone who may not know the brand. (This is where a notification system would be helpful so sellers would know how to appeal a removal.)



uadjit said:


> The only want to figure out what's up is to contact Tradesy and ask.


^^^^ This.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ledobe said:


> Its so weird. I can't think how else it would have gotten into two categories unless they moved it. It helps me out so I'm not going to worry about it. I have a couple other items I wouldn't mind doing the same thing with though.



So weird, That happened to me too. I asked Tradesy to remove it and they said they did, but it's still there and so annoying! I wonder if other people can see it or just the person who owns the closet?


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So weird, That happened to me too. I asked Tradesy to remove it and they said they did, but it's still there and so annoying! I wonder if other people can see it or just the person who owns the closet?


Other people can see it. I can see mine when I'm not logged in.


----------



## KDB

I've been selling on Tradesy for a couple years now. I use it as a way to sell designer items (mostly shoes) I no longer want. I've sold about 40 items.  It has been a pretty hassle free way to sell. People rarely messaged me with questions. 
In the past couple months all I get are low ballers. Aggressive low ballers. After fees, the end amount I get is so low. It is sad. 
I miss the old days. 
I am still selling on Tradesy because I just have so many shoes and other designer items I need to sell. I had a bad experience on eBay years ago so I'm scared of eBay. 
I wish all of you on Tradesy good luck. I hope somehow it goes back to the way it was...


----------



## whateve

KDB said:


> I've been selling on Tradesy for a couple years now. I use it as a way to sell designer items (mostly shoes) I no longer want. I've sold about 40 items.  It has been a pretty hassle free way to sell. People rarely messaged me with questions.
> In the past couple months all I get are low ballers. Aggressive low ballers. After fees, the end amount I get is so low. It is sad.
> I miss the old days.
> I am still selling on Tradesy because I just have so many shoes and other designer items I need to sell. I had a bad experience on eBay years ago so I'm scared of eBay.
> I wish all of you on Tradesy good luck. I hope somehow it goes back to the way it was...


I thought when I started selling on Tradesy, I could quit ebay. Now ebay is looking much better. I have most things listed in both places, but some items only listed on Tradesy. For every sale I make on Tradesy lately, I make 7 on ebay. Ebay often offers me promotions for free listings or reduced fees. I've only sold 3 things on Tradesy since they raised their fees. I'm not seeing any improvements in the site. What I'm seeing is that they are heavily promoting their own items, which means they aren't promoting mine. I'm seeing people having problems with items bought from Tradesy's closet, poor response time from Tradesy for questions, and Tradesy returning authentic items to sellers for bogus reasons. I think Tradesy is drowning in returned items and they may go under.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> I thought when I started selling on Tradesy, I could quit ebay. Now ebay is looking much better. I have most things listed in both places, but some items only listed on Tradesy. For every sale I make on Tradesy lately, I make 7 on ebay. Ebay often offers me promotions for free listings or reduced fees. I've only sold 3 things on Tradesy since they raised their fees. I'm not seeing any improvements in the site. What I'm seeing is that they are heavily promoting their own items, which means they aren't promoting mine. I'm seeing people having problems with items bought from Tradesy's closet, poor response time from Tradesy for questions, and Tradesy returning authentic items to sellers for bogus reasons. I think *Tradesy is drowning in returned items and they may go under*.



They have ....what......three closets that I know of. Penny Lane, Strawberry Fields and Abbey R
Penny Lane currently has 435 items listed and 9.7k items sold
Strawberry Fields 4.8k items for sale and 34.2k sold
Abbey R has 5.1k for sale and 20.8k sold


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> They have ....what......three closets that I know of. Penny Lane, Strawberry Fields and Abbey R
> Penny Lane currently has 435 items listed and 9.7k items sold
> Strawberry Fields 4.8k items for sale and 34.2k sold
> Abbey R has 5.1k for sale and 20.8k sold


It looks like they've gone a long way in getting rid of that inventory. But I believe they sold nearly everything at a loss. That's not a good way to run a business.


----------



## nicole0612

poopsie said:


> They have ....what......three closets that I know of. Penny Lane, Strawberry Fields and Abbey R
> Penny Lane currently has 435 items listed and 9.7k items sold
> Strawberry Fields 4.8k items for sale and 34.2k sold
> Abbey R has 5.1k for sale and 20.8k sold



There is also a closet which is the things still left over from ShopHers when that site was purchased. I found it by accident last month but I can't remember the name. Jackie something?


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> There is also a closet which is the things still left over from ShopHers when that site was purchased. I found it by accident last month but I can't remember the name. Jackie something?



Jacyln's Closet


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> There is also a closet which is the things still left over from ShopHers when that site was purchased. I found it by accident last month but I can't remember the name. Jackie something?


Here is another one: Lady Madonna https://www.tradesy.com/closet/ladymadonna/ It's their wedding stuff.
https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/220751347/can-i-list-my-item-as-final-sale
Jaclyn's closet is all one word, no apostrophe: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/jaclynscloset/


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Here is another one: Lady Madonna https://www.tradesy.com/closet/ladymadonna/ It's their wedding stuff.
> https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/220751347/can-i-list-my-item-as-final-sale
> Jaclyn's closet is all one word, no apostrophe: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/jaclynscloset/



 Very interesting.


----------



## Fullcloset

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with Whateve. No one likes paying for anything particularly when prices are raised. But for the quantity of items USPS delivers and the accuracy of 99% of those deliveries, it's a bargain, IMO.
> 
> BTW, @Fullcloset ,  if you print your shipping labels at home, you not only save money but you have full permanent records, receipts, email confirmations, and you don't even have to leave home.


Hi - I do that now especially since they raised their commission rates and I don't want to pay commission against shipping but I don't like it at all. They don't always print right or print to scale and frankly, ink for the printer is very expensive. Plus I still take them to the post office and wait in line because I want to make sure they are scanned and I get a receipt. I have had a few packages go missing (both that I was sending and that I was supposed to be receiving) and frankly, even with the scanned tracking - the usps is clueless once a package goes off grid.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

It's been dead for me since the increase BUT I sold 6 items this weekend out of no where.....
At this point the only thing that's keeping me from leaving is the shipping label. being able to ship high value items and know it's fully insursed for only $8.50 is absolutely worth it in my book.

On another note - has anyone else noticed that their listings say they are eligible for happy returns? It says  "Skip the return request and bring the item to your nearest happy returns location for instant Tradesy Credit." seems like their isnt one by me but this makes me super nervous.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> It's been dead for me since the increase BUT I sold 6 items this weekend out of no where.....
> At this point the only thing that's keeping me from leaving is the shipping label. being able to ship high value items and know it's fully insursed for only $8.50 is absolutely worth it in my book.
> 
> On another note - has anyone else noticed that their listings say they are eligible for happy returns? It says  "Skip the return request and bring the item to your nearest happy returns location for instant Tradesy Credit." seems like their isnt one by me but this makes me super nervous.


I wouldn't worry about that. I think one of my items was returned to one of those places because my money was released 2 days after delivery. I think if your buyer returns to one of those places, they just accept it and don't go through the process of examining the return closely, or authenticating it.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> it's the new year and a new Tradesy lol.  they updated policy for pro sellers re misrepresentation rate and replica (why is that even possible??) the pros are supposed to maintain in order to keep their status. in that wonderfully opaque way Tradesy always has going for it, I'm not sure if they mean returns that go back to the sellers or back into their own closets since it's not defined. quite frankly their policy not any different than what's currently in place at eBay and PayPal, I get the feeling in reading between the lines that massive sellers, those with 1K listings have been taking a piss on this return loophole.  for buyers I suspect the flexible return policy will meet its maker sooner than later, of course they can still return for SNAD and authenticity related issues not unlike eBay & Paypal.  like I said nothing is really new under the sun, and Tradesy's overflowing closets are not going to recede on their own unless they address their own policy of returning for any reason.
> 
> as for the replica matter, all items are supposed to be authenticated before listing.  the question in my mind is if I bought a designer item from NM/Saks/Barneys, will receipts be acceptable to them? what about authenticity guarantee for items purchased on other sites such as VC or RealReal, will they cross honor those guarantees as well?  or will it be that other platforms are looked down upon and only Tradesy can reign supreme?
> 
> these updates are not surprising to say the least, I thought that something was defo in the works and the new year was when they'll announce it.  the startup has grown up and is now walking in the footstep of the big sister eBay. at least there's a live team of people to process returns unlike eBay, I suppose this is what I value the most, along with shipping label.


Great points Jmc3007. I feel like Tradesy will make pro-sellers accept their returns, thus no fees increase for them. Again, Tradesy closets were flooded with returns mostly from pro-sellers, Tradesy even allowed sellers from China because they are "trusted"  but buyers posted in LV thread here how it turned to be a bad SNAD.
As for receipts from other consignors Tradesy doesn't accept it. In my case they didn't even want to hear about proof of purchase from Fashionphile,  Tradesy experts "know better".


----------



## GemsBerry

GPR said:


> I am wondering if any sellers experienced Tradesy deleting their authentic items with lots of pictures for no apparent reasons. It happened to 2 of my listings.


Yes, contact Tradesy about this listing.  My listing was removed because "their system flagged it" for no reason (auth with tags and receipt),  they restored it.


----------



## new.old.bag

I am out of Tradesy for the moment, I almost feel like dealing with ebay is easier for the time being. 

Of course I have had a long ebay break, so I will probably feel the opposite when I get a stinky buyer on the bay!


----------



## nicole0612

I am still waiting for my refund for the misrepresented item. It was purchased 1.5 months ago....finally got the approval for the return 2 weeks ago, it arrived at Tradesy 1.5 weeks ago. I have emailed and called them multiple times and promised that they were working on it and that I would hear back soon. Today they promised that I would hear back by the end of the day. I would really recommend that no one buys from Tradesy's closets. I have never had such a difficult process for a return, clearly misrepresentation for multiple reasons (different model than stated, very different measurements than stated, different leather than stated, not disclosed that it was painted over with tan paint) and I had this all documented by a professional paid service and submitted this documentation to them.
I have no doubt that I will get my refund in the end, but it is such a time consuming process. I would have just filed with my cc by now but I paid partially with account credit from previous sales. Since then I cashed out my account. It's not worth saving 2.9% on a site purchase to have a 100% increase in time wasted trying to deal with their customer service.


----------



## poopsie

"Hear back"???????  WTF do they mean that you will "hear back" from them? Unless "hear back" is synonymous with full refund they are FOS.They are so obviously stalling that I wonder if they aren't solvent enough to issue refunds. I pulled my funds out a few weeks ago.............just in case iykwim.


----------



## nicole0612

poopsie said:


> "Hear back"???????  WTF do they mean that you will "hear back" from them? Unless "hear back" is synonymous with full refund they are FOS.They are so obviously stalling that I wonder if they aren't solvent enough to issue refunds. I pulled my funds out a few weeks ago.............just in case iykwim.



Exactly. I totally know what you mean & I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> "Hear back"???????  WTF do they mean that you will "hear back" from them? Unless "hear back" is synonymous with full refund they are FOS.They are so obviously stalling that I wonder if they aren't solvent enough to issue refunds. I pulled my funds out a few weeks ago.............just in case iykwim.


This is my fear. I'm not leaving any money in Tradesy. I haven't sold anything in almost a month. Ebay is on fire for me right now. Every day I'm removing another item from my Tradesy closet.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank goodness! My full refund was granted just now. Thanks for all of the support everyone!


----------



## fashion_victim9

I had like 20 sales during past 3 - 4 weeks. buyers returned 8 of these items cause they didn't fit or smth - I see that Tradesy relisted them. I never ever had so many returns on Tradesy before during such short period. this snowball is getting bigger and bigger. but they didn't send anything back to me and I got paid, phew


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Thank goodness! My full refund was granted just now. Thanks for all of the support everyone!



yaaay! how long did it take from your first letter to refund?


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had like 20 sales during past 3 - 4 weeks. buyers returned 8 of these items cause they didn't fit or smth - I see that Tradesy relisted them. I never ever had so many returns on Tradesy before during such short period. this snowball is getting bigger and bigger. but they didn't send anything back to me and I got paid, phew



That's great!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> yaaay! how long did it take from your first letter to refund?



I just checked and apparently it takes 2-3 days for the money to be deposited into my account still...so it's not totally over yet, but definitely in the home stretch.
That's a good question. It was Thanksgiving week when I made the purchase, and I filed the claim the day the bag was delivered. So it certainly was well over a month ago.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I just checked and apparently it takes 2-3 days for the money to be deposited into my account still...so it's not totally over yet, but definitely in the home stretch.
> That's a good question. It was Thanksgiving week when I made the purchase, and I filed the claim the day the bag was delivered. So it certainly was well over a month ago.


Are they giving you all of it in cash or a credit on your credit card, or is some of it store credit?


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Are they giving you all of it in cash or a credit on your credit card, or is some of it store credit?



It says they will issue a full refund via the method of original payment, so in that case it will be part in my Tradesy balance and part on my cc.


----------



## Fullcloset

new.old.bag said:


> I am out of Tradesy for the moment, I almost feel like dealing with ebay is easier for the time being.
> 
> Of course I have had a long ebay break, so I will probably feel the opposite when I get a stinky buyer on the bay!


Oh you will - LOL. I had my ebay break too and then went back and already posted in the ebay forum how I got scammed into offering free shipping by apparently accepting a best offer that included the buyer's own shipping terms and nowhere did it show me that on my offer. But its ebay so even though they say shipping is separate from make an offer which includes only the price - they not only don't stand by their own policy but they now added a "terms" box to their mobile app to encourage buyers to make their own terms up and if you're not a hpervilligent seller - you can get nailed too easily. I'm sweating all my listings and can't wait to expire them and lose the offer button.


----------



## Fullcloset

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> It's been dead for me since the increase BUT I sold 6 items this weekend out of no where.....
> At this point the only thing that's keeping me from leaving is the shipping label. being able to ship high value items and know it's fully insursed for only $8.50 is absolutely worth it in my book.
> 
> On another note - has anyone else noticed that their listings say they are eligible for happy returns? It says  "Skip the return request and bring the item to your nearest happy returns location for instant Tradesy Credit." seems like their isnt one by me but this makes me super nervous.


Never noticed and hadn't heard about it - I wonder if you can buy from them too? Old school brick and mortar.


----------



## Fullcloset

Saw  A TV Commercial for Tradesy with the founder talking about it - it looked good and classy and I was so happy to see it. I hope they can run a lot of spots - if traffic builds & I start to sell - the higher commission will at least see results. Unfortunately, I only got one idiot who asked me 3 questions about the same product, and the answers were all in the initial description so she didn't even bother reading it. I did a few searches trying to find stuff I'd be interested in buying or at least putting in my favorites - and either nothing came up when I know there had to be a bunch of these item - or a ton of crap and all you do is say silk and it doesnt matter silk what - whatever you search for you you get pages of those damn men's ties. And I wrote them about this again and then told the I am sick of these huge manufacturers sticking their jewelry everywhere - miscellaneous used to be a great little place for unique stuff - now its jewelry which should be in its own category and men's ties - which if anywhere should be in weddings - grooms. But I guess they're selling a ton. Of course, they're blocking everyone else's stuff from being seen. The traffic will come, and leave if nobody can find what they're looking for.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Saw  A TV Commercial for Tradesy with the founder talking about it - it looked good and classy and I was so happy to see it. I hope they can run a lot of spots - if traffic builds & I start to sell - the higher commission will at least see results. Unfortunately, I only got one idiot who asked me 3 questions about the same product, and the answers were all in the initial description so she didn't even bother reading it. I did a few searches trying to find stuff I'd be interested in buying or at least putting in my favorites - and either nothing came up when I know there had to be a bunch of these item - or a ton of crap and all you do is say silk and it doesnt matter silk what - whatever you search for you you get pages of those damn men's ties. And I wrote them about this again and then told the I am sick of these huge manufacturers sticking their jewelry everywhere - miscellaneous used to be a great little place for unique stuff - now its jewelry which should be in its own category and men's ties - which if anywhere should be in weddings - grooms. But I guess they're selling a ton. Of course, they're blocking everyone else's stuff from being seen. The traffic will come, and leave if nobody can find what they're looking for.


Men's ties are supposed to be against their policy. They've said no men's products are allowed.

I've never been able to find anything on Tradesy in a search. The best thing to do is a google search, limiting your results to Tradesy, unless you just want to browse on Tradesy.

I have that problem you described with "silk" searching on any site. If I'm searching for leather, I get fake leather. I've been searching recently for a down jacket and a down comforter, and I have to wade through tons of polyester filled jackets and down alternative comforters.

I recently sold an item I had listed on Tradesy, ebay and Bonanza. I sold it on ebay and my buyer had just joined ebay that day, so I figured she must have found my item on Google. It seems to me that ebay's advertising works better than either of the other two sites.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I am still waiting for my refund for the misrepresented item. It was purchased 1.5 months ago....finally got the approval for the return 2 weeks ago, it arrived at Tradesy 1.5 weeks ago. I have emailed and called them multiple times and promised that they were working on it and that I would hear back soon. Today they promised that I would hear back by the end of the day. I would really recommend that no one buys from Tradesy's closets. I have never had such a difficult process for a return, clearly misrepresentation for multiple reasons (different model than stated, very different measurements than stated, different leather than stated, not disclosed that it was painted over with tan paint) and I had this all documented by a professional paid service and submitted this documentation to them.
> I have no doubt that I will get my refund in the end, but it is such a time consuming process. I would have just filed with my cc by now but I paid partially with account credit from previous sales. Since then I cashed out my account. It's not worth saving 2.9% on a site purchase to have a 100% increase in time wasted trying to deal with their customer service.





nicole0612 said:


> Thank goodness! My full refund was granted just now. Thanks for all of the support everyone!


Phew,  finally!  I'm happy to hear,  because I was just about to post that it's a solid BBB case and then they WILL respond timely. 
For one of my lost sales Tradesy promised me a commission free deposit because it was totally their fault.  I contacted them once I sold the item, it was on December 30. Well,  I never heard back, either they don't want to honor the promise or it's their current agenda to hold on to the money as long as possible.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Phew,  finally!  I'm happy to hear,  because I was just about to post that it's a solid BBB case and then they WILL respond timely.
> For one of my lost sales Tradesy promised me a commission free deposit because it was totally their fault.  I contacted them once I sold the item, it was on December 30. Well,  I never heard back, either they don't want to honor the promise or it's their current agenda to hold on to the money as long as possible.


Thank you!  Yes, they kept ignoring my emails as well (the last week of the process I sent an email every day - starting a few days after I was notified that the item had reached their office).  I finally called the CS number (you can find the number if you google it) and it was taken care of within 24 hours. When I heard the wait time, I almost hung up, but then I realized that they have the option where they auto-call you back once your place in line reaches #1.  It might be worth trying this if it is worth the effort to you in money vs lost time.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Hopefully someone can help me with this...I've purchased two items on Tradesy and I was able to apply a coupon they had given me last year due to a mess up on their part. The purchase needed to be 1000.00 or more for the coupon to be applied. I've received one item but the seller of the other has not shipped and isn't responding to my inquiries. If they cancel, what happens to the coupon that I applied? Does it still work? Will they deactivate and charge my card the difference? Just wondering if anyone has had this happen. Thanks


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi guys, I apologize for the late response. I just started back law school, so it has been very hectic. Just a quick update. After letting my buyer know that Tradesy was aware of the situation(they did get back to me, I will update after this too), I sent them detailed pictures on the day this shirt was sent, and the authentication link to the purse forum. She has NOT contacted me since. She was actively responding before. Go figure. The shirt is AUTHENTIC. The ONLY reason Tradesy sided with me is because I kept PUSHING. I just want everyone to know, Tradesy WILL pull your funds even IF it is past the return date IF the buyer is not sure about authenticity and will verify ONLY by their authenticatiors. (They told me this on Friday)This is a lesson learned for me. I will start tagging my items. Thank you so much again for ALL of your help!


----------



## whateve

I got tired of waiting for my shoes to sell on Tradesy. I think they've been listed for a year. I listed them on ebay for the same price and they sold on the second day.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I got tired of waiting for my shoes to sell on Tradesy. I think they've been listed for a year. I listed them on ebay for the same price and they sold on the second day.


That's great!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> That's great!


Thanks! However, now I have to worry what the buyer will do if they don't fit. I just listed a pair of boots on ebay and had to charge over $20 for shipping!


----------



## montana_patina

I think that the commercials + the large LV sale is really helping sell items. I've never seen so many favorites on my items in such little time! Still dividing my sales between here and eBay and I'd say it's going well.


----------



## whateve

I sold another pair of shoes on ebay. Only had them listed for 3 days. They were on Tradesy for a year. I wish something would sell on Tradesy.


----------



## GemsBerry

Just received Tradesy email with selling advice.
"To entice buyers to shop your closet, Tradesy funds amazing sales and huge sitewide discounts throughout the year. That means, we cover the discount offered to shoppers so it doesn’t reduce what goes in your pocket. These promotions generate record-high sales and drive home the idea that your closet is an affordable shopping destination. Win, win".
oh really?

And the whole email is about dropping prices and providing bigger discounts. with their commission increase up to 18% they make sellers do all the work (pictures, description, answering Qs, shipping and packaging) and yet sellers bite the bullet (bigger discounts, item can be returned for no reason and funds can be pulled out any time, bad customer service). not working much I would say.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Just received Tradesy email with selling advice.
> "To entice buyers to shop your closet, Tradesy funds amazing sales and huge sitewide discounts throughout the year. That means, we cover the discount offered to shoppers so it doesn’t reduce what goes in your pocket. These promotions generate record-high sales and drive home the idea that your closet is an affordable shopping destination. Win, win".
> oh really?
> 
> And the whole email is about dropping prices and providing bigger discounts. with their commission increase up to 18% they make sellers do all the work (pictures, description, answering Qs, shipping and packaging) and yet sellers bite the bullet (bigger discounts, item can be returned for no reason and funds can be pulled out any time, bad customer service). not working much I would say.



I read that email and had the same thought! They are making sellers opt into the sales nowadays with the discounts coming out of our profits. Unless something changed in the last couple of days, which I doubt!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I read that email and had the same thought! They are making sellers opt into the sales nowadays with the discounts coming out of our profits. Unless something changed in the last couple of days, which I doubt!


First they tell us to lower our prices and then opt into sales to lower the prices further.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I read that email and had the same thought! They are making sellers opt into the sales nowadays with the discounts coming out of our profits. Unless something changed in the last couple of days, which I doubt!





whateve said:


> First they tell us to lower our prices and then opt into sales to lower the prices further.


exactly, I know I would sell my bags in new/like new condition at 20% of retail price, but why should I? my prices are already 40-50% off, then Tradesy takes 18%, I have 30% left? many are collectible discontinued pieces and I'm not a charity. neither I make these bags at my basement, all purchased in department stores and boutiques.
there's discrepancy in Tradesy data. Yes, the trend is heavy discounts. Cosigners do (but they do all the job, no returns or "pilling out funds"). For instance RealReal sold all of my items hassle-free and paid me timely. On the other hand, prices on eBay are quite low, but commission there is only 13%. Tradesy wants both to have cake and eat it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

so I've been selling hi-end shoes and bags on Posh for 2 weeks. During this time I had 4 sales on Tradesy, 10 on eBay and 8 on posh. I wonder why I didn't start with posh before..


----------



## fashion_victim9

now i'm also thinking of Mercari, I see that a lot of posh sellers sell there too


----------



## luxhouse

Hi guys, I am new here. 

Might be looking for more sellers who were doomed by Tradesy's shipping policies. Please let me know if any of you had an issue with them or know anyone who did. Here is some background: sold on Tradesy few things and paid for shipping myself. It takes forever to get their box, so I shipp myself normally., Plus, I always add insurance and signature confirmation and postage can be up to $80-$90 (My recent LV purse sale postage was $84). First time I sold an item and used my own postage, I did not get any fees reimbursed. But I did not even notice that until last week. Last week, when I sold another item and my mother shipped it by using her own materials and postage, I got an email from Tradesy asking for receipt so they could reimburse the fees. They required paypal account and copy of the receipt.  This prompted me to look at my other sales. I discovered that postage has not been reimbursed to me on previous sale either. So yesterday, I requested their shipping policy from them and other information to make sure they do not cheat other sellers out of shipping costs. For now, I looks like buyer pays for postage, seller ships using own postage, and Tradesy keeps money. If you ask me, sounds like unjust enrichment on the part of tradesy. As of right now, they owe me $75 in shipping (I always ship priority and add insurance for items to cover their cost in case something happens). So please again, if you know someone in the similar situation or you have been in such, let me know. I think this needs to be fixed. I appreciate your time and I hope I can add more to this forum as a new member. Thanks! 

Also, Tradesy recently raised its rates to 15% for sales and 2.9% for money transfers so totaling about 18% and no longer can compete with Ebay. 

P.S. I sell my designer bags, shoes, and clothes on tradesy, mercari, poshmark, and ebay, so if anyone has questions feel free to ask. I hope I can be a helpful resource.


----------



## whateve

luxhouse said:


> Hi guys, I am new here.
> 
> Might be looking for more sellers who were doomed by Tradesy's shipping policies. Please let me know if any of you had an issue with them or know anyone who did. Here is some background: sold on Tradesy few things and paid for shipping myself. It takes forever to get their box, so I shipp myself normally., Plus, I always add insurance and signature confirmation and postage can be up to $80-$90 (My recent LV purse sale postage was $84). First time I sold an item and used my own postage, I did not get any fees reimbursed. But I did not even notice that until last week. Last week, when I sold another item and my mother shipped it by using her own materials and postage, I got an email from Tradesy asking for receipt so they could reimburse the fees. They required paypal account and copy of the receipt.  This prompted me to look at my other sales. I discovered that postage has not been reimbursed to me on previous sale either. So yesterday, I requested their shipping policy from them and other information to make sure they do not cheat other sellers out of shipping costs. For now, I looks like buyer pays for postage, seller ships using own postage, and Tradesy keeps money. If you ask me, sounds like unjust enrichment on the part of tradesy. As of right now, they owe me $75 in shipping (I always ship priority and add insurance for items to cover their cost in case something happens). So please again, if you know someone in the similar situation or you have been in such, let me know. I think this needs to be fixed. I appreciate your time and I hope I can add more to this forum as a new member. Thanks!
> 
> Also, Tradesy recently raised its rates to 15% for sales and 2.9% for money transfers so totaling about 18% and no longer can compete with Ebay.
> 
> P.S. I sell my designer bags, shoes, and clothes on tradesy, mercari, poshmark, and ebay, so if anyone has questions feel free to ask. I hope I can be a helpful resource.


I really don't know what you are talking about. Why would Tradesy reimburse you for shipping on your own? You can ship for free by using Tradesy's label. It costs the buyer $8.50, and nothing to you. If you choose to ship it yourself, why should they pay for it? Sometimes I'll ship with my own postage, if I can do it cheaper than $8.50, but only then, and that cost is included in the price the buyer pays. I don't expect Tradesy to pay it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Hi guys, I am new here.
> 
> Might be looking for more sellers who were doomed by Tradesy's shipping policies. Please let me know if any of you had an issue with them or know anyone who did. Here is some background: sold on Tradesy few things and paid for shipping myself. It takes forever to get their box, so I shipp myself normally., Plus, I always add insurance and signature confirmation and postage can be up to $80-$90 (My recent LV purse sale postage was $84). First time I sold an item and used my own postage, I did not get any fees reimbursed. But I did not even notice that until last week. Last week, when I sold another item and my mother shipped it by using her own materials and postage, I got an email from Tradesy asking for receipt so they could reimburse the fees. They required paypal account and copy of the receipt.  This prompted me to look at my other sales. I discovered that postage has not been reimbursed to me on previous sale either. So yesterday, I requested their shipping policy from them and other information to make sure they do not cheat other sellers out of shipping costs. For now, I looks like buyer pays for postage, seller ships using own postage, and Tradesy keeps money. If you ask me, sounds like unjust enrichment on the part of tradesy. As of right now, they owe me $75 in shipping (I always ship priority and add insurance for items to cover their cost in case something happens). So please again, if you know someone in the similar situation or you have been in such, let me know. I think this needs to be fixed. I appreciate your time and I hope I can add more to this forum as a new member. Thanks!
> 
> Also, Tradesy recently raised its rates to 15% for sales and 2.9% for money transfers so totaling about 18% and no longer can compete with Ebay.
> 
> P.S. I sell my designer bags, shoes, and clothes on tradesy, mercari, poshmark, and ebay, so if anyone has questions feel free to ask. I hope I can be a helpful resource.



when you list your item, you choose which shipping option works best for you. if you choose Tradesy shipping label than buyer pays $8.5, if you choose your own method than you set it's price for seller. if Tradesy offered to get your fees reimbursed than you chose Tradesy shipping kit or shipping label when you made your listing and then changed shipping method, in this case this Tradesy sends automatical e-mail about reimbursement. aaaand in your case they don't have to reimburse anything, they do it only if you can't use their shipping label for some reasons - it's impossible to scan or USPS told you it doesn't work for your package for any reason. if it's just your decision to change shipping method after sale, than why would they return money? to avoid it you can just choose Tradesy shipping label when making your listing. it's cheap -  costs $8.5 for any size and weight. it's insured as well and it has signature confirmation for any item $500+. you just print it when item is sold and use it. it's really the best option that will save you lot of money on shipping. and if the package is lost or smth, Tradesy does all the dirty work with USPS and you don't have to care about anything, you'll still get paid.


----------



## luxhouse

whateve said:


> I really don't know what you are talking about. Why would Tradesy reimburse you for shipping on your own? You can ship for free by using Tradesy's label. It costs the buyer $8.50, and nothing to you. If you choose to ship it yourself, why should they pay for it? Sometimes I'll ship with my own postage, if I can do it cheaper than $8.50, but only then, and that cost is included in the price the buyer pays. I don't expect Tradesy to pay it.


Thanks for quick reply. I do not expect them to pay separate for my shipping, but, in this case, they deducted shipping costs that buyer paid from the total money earned. So for example, if you sold purse for $350 and $30 is shipping included and you ship yourself, your earnings should be $350-Tradesy fees ( 15% and 2.9% if you are transferring money to your bank account). I noticed that Tradesy will give you only $350-30=$320- Tradesy fees. Does it make a better sense now?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> I really don't know what you are talking about. Why would Tradesy reimburse you for shipping on your own? You can ship for free by using Tradesy's label. It costs the buyer $8.50, and nothing to you. If you choose to ship it yourself, why should they pay for it? Sometimes I'll ship with my own postage, if I can do it cheaper than $8.50, but only then, and that cost is included in the price the buyer pays.



There are a few instances where they reimbursed the shipping for me. 

1) I am not sure if this is still in effect but in the past prior to them lifting the tradesy return limit they would reimburse the shipping cost (must be ground not express) if the item was too high value for their label. I guess a higher price item would yield a high enough commission for it to be worth it. 

2) If the item was too big in side for a Tradesy box they would reimburse shipping

3) I used to use the Tradesy box combo and once after nearly a week had passed and It still didn't arrive. I called Tradesy and they told me to ship it myself and mail in the receipt for reimbursement 

These are a few instances that i've experienced a reimbursement. I can't say that they are logical or make sense in a profit standpoint but seems like a lot with their website doesn't make sense.... lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I do not expect them to pay separate for my shipping, but, in this case, they deducted shipping costs that buyer paid from the total money earned. So for example, if you sold purse for $350 and $30 is shipping included and you ship yourself, your earnings should be $350-Tradesy fees ( 15% and 2.9% if you are transferring money to your bank account). I noticed that Tradesy will give you only $350-30=$320- Tradesy fees. Does it make a better sense now?



actually it doesn't, why do they take this $30? if it's the price of their shipping kit than it's separate from the price of your listing and paid by buyer. if you use your own shipping method why do you still choose this Tradesy shipping kit option while making your listing?


----------



## luxhouse

fashion_victim9 said:


> when you list your item, you choose which shipping option works best for you. if you choose Tradesy shipping label than buyer pays $8.5, if you choose your own method than you set it's price for seller. if Tradesy offered to get your fees reimbursed than you chose Tradesy shipping kit or shipping label when you made your listing and then changed shipping method, in this case this Tradesy sends automatical e-mail about reimbursement. aaaand in your case they don't have to reimburse anything, they do it only if you can't use their shipping label for some reasons - it's impossible to scan or USPS told you it doesn't work for your package for any reason. if it's just your decision to change shipping method after sale, than why would they return money? to avoid it you can just choose Tradesy shipping label when making your listing. it's cheap -  costs $8.5 for any size and weight. it's insured as well and it has signature confirmation for any item $500+. you just print it when item is sold and use it. it's really the best option that will save you lot of money on shipping. and if the package is lost or smth, Tradesy does all the dirty work with USPS and you don't have to care about anything, you'll still get paid.


Thanks, in this case, shipping option was changed before my sale was confirmed and finalized. I also went back and changed my sale shipping options on other items after I discovered this.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Thanks, in this case, shipping option was changed before my sale was confirmed and finalized. I also went back and changed my sale shipping options on other items after I discovered this.



before confirmed but after you had a sale? if you changed it after then it can't work this way. you need to change it before someone makes a purchase and I'm sure you will not have such situations in the future. but really think of using Tradesy shipping labels, it will save a lot of money. it's same USPS Priority fully insured


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> P.S. I sell my designer bags, shoes, and clothes on tradesy, mercari, poshmark, and ebay, so if anyone has questions feel free to ask. I hope I can be a helpful resource.



and how are things going on mercari? thinking of trying it. does it worth it for expensive items? is it safe?


----------



## luxhouse

fashion_victim9 said:


> before confirmed but after you had a sale? if you changed it after then it can't work this way. you need to change it before someone makes a purchase and I'm sure you will not have such situations in the future. but really think of using Tradesy shipping labels, it will save a lot of money. it's same USPS Priority fully insured


Thanks, Tradesy actually gives you an option to change your shipping method before you accept the sale because there is no sale unless you confirm. Before that is it just an offer for the sale, which you can deny or accept and at that time, before confirming, you can also change the shipping method. Hope that clarifies as well.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Thanks, Tradesy actually gives you an option to change your shipping method before you accept the sale because there is no sale unless you confirm. Before that is it just an offer for the sale, which you can deny or accept and at that time, before confirming, you can also change the shipping method. Hope that clarifies as well.



you can change it anytime, even after sale. but buyer is still charged the amount that was on your listing at the first place. so just try to avoid situations where you need to change shopping option after your sale.


----------



## luxhouse

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> There are a few instances where they reimbursed the shipping for me.
> 
> 1) I am not sure if this is still in effect but in the past prior to them lifting the tradesy return limit they would reimburse the shipping cost (must be ground not express) if the item was too high value for their label. I guess a higher price item would yield a high enough commission for it to be worth it.
> 
> 2) If the item was too big in side for a Tradesy box they would reimburse shipping
> 
> 3) I used to use the Tradesy box combo and once after nearly a week had passed and It still didn't arrive. I called Tradesy and they told me to ship it myself and mail in the receipt for reimbursement
> 
> These are a few instances that i've experienced a reimbursement. I can't say that they are logical or make sense in a profit standpoint but seems like a lot with their website doesn't make sense.... lol


Thank you. Totally agree with your last sentence .  I wish they had more info for sellers on their website. Really, I should have known more about their policies but it is not easily available.


----------



## luxhouse

fashion_victim9 said:


> you can change it anytime, even after sale. but buyer is still charged the amount that was on your listing at the first place. so just try to avoid situations where you need to change shopping option after your sale.


Sure. But since it was not a situation in this case, I am wondering if there more sellers who had this same issue. Thanks.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Sure. But since it was not a situation in this case, I am wondering if there more sellers who had this same issue. Thanks.



my buyers asked me to ship overnight a couple of times, after they make purchase. I don't do it now, but when I used to, I just made a new listing for them like "shipping expenses for xxx listing". they bought it and I shipped with USPS Express of Fedex. But Tradesy didn't return me any money


----------



## luxhouse

fashion_victim9 said:


> and how are things going on mercari? thinking of trying it. does it worth it for expensive items? is it safe?


Mercari used to be free when I started. Now fees are raised as well. So far it has been safe and no complains, but, again, I sell and do not normally purchase. So far I found Ebay to be the most competitive price-wise and Posh be the safest (I do not trade on Posh and I know many girls got cheated on trades).


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Mercari used to be free when I started. Now fees are raised as well. So far it has been safe and no complains, but, again, I sell and do not normally purchase. So far I found Ebay to be the most competitive price-wise and Posh be the safest (I do not trade on Posh and I know many girls got cheated on trades).



I am also selling designer bags and shoes and I was just wondering do ppl buy it on Mercary? cause it seems to me that lot of garbage is sold there and I wasn't sure I'll have proper audience there for $500 shoes


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Mercari used to be free when I started. Now fees are raised as well. So far it has been safe and no complains, but, again, I sell and do not normally purchase. So far I found Ebay to be the most competitive price-wise and Posh be the safest (I do not trade on Posh and I know many girls got cheated on trades).



I sell on eBay and poshmark too, and also on Tradesy and a bit on Vestiarecollective (there I have like 1 sale in a month lol)
things are going good on first 3 platforms, more or less


----------



## luxhouse

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am also selling designer bags and shoes and I was just wondering do ppl buy it on Mercary? cause it seems to me that lot of garbage is sold there and I wasn't sure I'll have proper audience there for $500 shoes


There definitely an audience there for $500 shoes. Many Poshers sell there as well. But I also totally agree that there is a lot of garbage there as well. Also, cant sell there anything for more than $2500 so no much of chanel and lv bags there.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> There definitely an audience there for $500 shoes. Many Poshers sell there as well. But I also totally agree that there is a lot of garbage there as well. Also, cant sell there anything for more than $2500 so no much of chanel and lv bags there.



Thanks! I def need to try. Signing up now


----------



## luxhouse

fashion_victim9 said:


> I sell on eBay and poshmark too, and also on Tradesy and a bit on Vestiarecollective (there I have like 1 sale in a month lol)
> things are going good on first 3 platforms, more or less


For me this more of a hobby; I sell things I owned or bought and it was not right size for me and etc. Hahahhaa actually because of work it is  becoming harder and harder for me to keep up with my stores, so I got my mom involved. She is my shipper and sharer now


----------



## luxhouse

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thanks! I def need to try. Signing up now


Look for codes and you can get credit there at the sign up time just like Posh  and others. I got mine but never really used it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Look for codes and you can get credit there at the sign up time just like Posh  and others. I got mine but never really used it.



it doesn't want 2 of my cards anyway
We could not process your payment with this card. If the problem persists, please try using a different card. [x4999]


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Look for codes and you can get credit there at the sign up time just like Posh  and others. I got mine but never really used it.



it doesn't want 2 of my cards anyway
We could not process your payment with this card. If the problem persists, please try using a different card. [x4999]


----------



## luxhouse

fashion_victim9 said:


> it doesn't want 2 of my cards anyway
> We could not process your payment with this card. If the problem persists, please try using a different card. [x4999]


Cards? I do not remember using any of my cards. Hm, but I did sign up a while ago when they just started.


----------



## fashion_victim9

luxhouse said:


> Cards? I do not remember using any of my cards. Hm, but I did sign up a while ago when they just started.



yeah, they ask to add card when I'm signing up


----------



## BeenBurned

luxhouse said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I do not expect them to pay separate for my shipping, but, in this case, they deducted shipping costs that buyer paid from the total money earned. So for example, if you sold purse for $350 and $30 is shipping included and you ship yourself, your earnings should be $350-Tradesy fees ( 15% and 2.9% if you are transferring money to your bank account). I noticed that Tradesy will give you only $350-30=$320- Tradesy fees. Does it make a better sense now?


No, I think you have it wrong. 

You aren't clear....
Are you selling for $350 plus $30 shipping = $380 paid by the buyer? If so, after the 15% plus 2.9%, you would net $323 -$9.37 = $313.63
Or 
Are you selling for $350 with "free shipping" where you pay the shipping out of your proceeds? In that case, after the 15% plus 2.9%, you net 
$297.50 - $8.63 = $288.87

In neither of the above is Tradesy keeping your $30 shipping. You are paying for shipping out of the proceed/net!


----------



## ledobe

Before you sell on mercari check their seller protection. I have gotten a few steals on that site and listed a few items but took them down when I read somewhere they refund items and don't require buyer to return. I never fully researched so I don't want to badmouth them, just thought I'd mention.


----------



## luxhouse

fashion_victim9 said:


> yeah, they ask to add card when I'm signing up


I just checked and I do not have any cards on file. It is definitely something new.


----------



## luxhouse

BeenBurned said:


> No, I think you have it wrong.
> 
> You aren't clear....
> Are you selling for $350 plus $30 shipping = $380 paid by the buyer? If so, after the 15% plus 2.9%, you would net $323 -$9.37 = $313.63
> Or
> Are you selling for $350 with "free shipping" where you pay the shipping out of your proceeds? In that case, after the 15% plus 2.9%, you net
> $297.50 - $8.63 = $288.87
> 
> In neither of the above is Tradesy keeping your $30 shipping. You are paying for shipping out of the proceed/net!



I totally agree with you. That what it should be.

So it was the first scenario (but numbers are different) in my case.

"selling for $350 plus $30 shipping = $380 paid by the buyer? If so, after the 15% plus 2.9%, you would net $323 -$9.37 = $313.63" 

But Tradesy shows earning as just $297.5 (which $350-15% ) before 2.9 % transfer (this one is not there yet because no transfer initiated at this time). Do you see now where I am having an issue with Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

luxhouse said:


> I totally agree with you. That what it should be.
> 
> So it was the first scenario (but numbers are different) in my case.
> 
> "selling for $350 plus $30 shipping = $380 paid by the buyer? If so, after the 15% plus 2.9%, you would net $323 -$9.37 = $313.63"
> 
> But Tradesy shows earning as just $297.5 (which $350-15% ) before 2.9 % transfer (this one is not there yet because no transfer initiated at this time). Do you see now where I am having an issue with Tradesy.


I think you must have set up your listing wrong. If you included the shipping cost when you set up the listing, that would be reflected in the total price the buyer paid. So if you sold it for $350, that price included the shipping charge. You have to pay for the shipping yourself. The only way to avoid this is to use their label or shipping kit, unless they have promised to reimburse you for shipping.


----------



## nicole0612

luxhouse said:


> There definitely an audience there for $500 shoes. Many Poshers sell there as well. But I also totally agree that there is a lot of garbage there as well. Also, cant sell there anything for more than $2500 so no much of chanel and lv bags there.



Is their limit $2500 now? I know it used to be $2000. That ruled out a lot of my items.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

did anyone notice that it doesnt tell you how many days its been since you last updated a listing anymore? I really liked that feature!


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> did anyone notice that it doesnt tell you how many days its been since you last updated a listing anymore? I really liked that feature!


That must be recent. I thought I saw it yesterday. A few days ago I got the prompt asking me if certain items were still available. I've stopped looking at my closet more than once a day since nothing has been happening other than me removing items that sell elsewhere.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> did anyone notice that it doesnt tell you how many days its been since you last updated a listing anymore? I really liked that feature!



and they have new e-mail template, again. I mean the ones you receive as sale alert / confirmation


----------



## GemsBerry

those who sell on Posh how do you deal with photos? my pictures on Tradesy are high quality, I clip and edit them myself on desktop, but Posh is app only. It seems I need to download pics from Tradesy on my phone first to upload it on Posh. it's a bit of a headache.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> those who sell on Posh how do you deal with photos? my pictures on Tradesy are high quality, I clip and edit them myself on desktop, but Posh is app only. It seems I need to download pics from Tradesy on my phone first to upload it on Posh. it's a bit of a headache.



it drives me crazy! I copy them from eBay to my computer, not all 12, only those that are really necessary. like 5 - 10 pics. then I send e-mail to myself with pics and text from the listing. save them on my ipad. leave the best pic untouched and make collages with the rest.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> it drives me crazy! I copy them from eBay to my computer, not all 12, only those that are really necessary. like 5 - 10 pics. then I send e-mail to myself with pics and text from the listing. save them on my ipad. leave the best pic untouched and make collages with the rest.


thank you for sharing. that's what I thought, it takes a lot of efforts to get good pictures there. but it's worth it on every platform, pictures sell.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> thank you for sharing. that's what I thought, it takes a lot of efforts to get good pictures there. but it's worth it on every platform, pictures sell.


true. and as girls advised me here, you can make additional "not for sale" post with extra pictures there. in case if someone asks


----------



## Joyjoy7

nicole0612 said:


> Is their limit $2500 now? I know it used to be $2000. That ruled out a lot of my items.



It's been 2500.00 on the app only for a long time. If you have items over 2500. And want to use Tradesy shipping labels just use your browser. They will allow higher value items but it's a glitch on the app for only 2500. My high end bags over 6k have a Tradesy label, I just made the listing on the app then edited shipping using the browser. Hth


----------



## fashion_victim9

they did it again. returned brand new flawless pair of shoes. 
"Your item was inspected by our Returns Team and based on the item not being New with Tags, has been confirmed as misrepresented"
the shoes don't have any single scratch or any sign of use at all, they come with full package and extras like dust bag, spare heels. they only don't have original sticker with price. 
speechless.. changing all my items to "Pre-owned" now, so unfair.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> they did it again. returned brand new flawless pair of shoes.
> "Your item was inspected by our Returns Team and based on the item not being New with Tags, has been confirmed as misrepresented"
> the shoes don't have any single scratch or any sign of use at all, they come with full package and extras like dust bag, spare heels. they only don't have original sticker with price.
> speechless.. changing all my items to "Pre-owned" now, so unfair.


It's possible to categorize them as Like New, which is more forgiving than NWT. The harsh reality is when buyers AND Tradesy want to force a return, they'll nitpick and tear apart every word in your description to fit their agenda. Keep that in mind - you have 2 audiences that your item must past muster when there's a return in play.  It makes you want to not utter a word or adjective and leave the description blank right? Pretty soon that could start to trend. 

The problem with NWT for shoes is - should sticker be on the box, on the sole or a plastic tag wire still intact? Who really knows or cares so don't leave any room for interpretation by either the buyer or Tradesy. It's unfortunate but not unlike when there's a PayPal return, best to suck it up and accept it. Tradesy used to have a liberal return policy for sellers, they took a lot into their closets without much thought, but New Year so new policy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> It's possible to categorize them as Like New, which is more forgiving than NWT. The harsh reality is when buyers AND Tradesy want to force a return, they'll nitpick and tear apart every word in your description to fit their agenda. Keep that in mind - you have 2 audiences that your item must past muster when there's a return in play.  It makes you want to not utter a word or adjective and leave the description blank right? Pretty soon that could start to trend.
> 
> The problem with NWT for shoes is - should sticker be on the box, on the sole or a plastic tag wire still intact? Who really knows or cares so don't leave any room for interpretation by either the buyer or Tradesy. It's unfortunate but not unlike when there's a PayPal return, best to suck it up and accept it. Tradesy used to have a liberal return policy for sellers, they took a lot into their closets without much thought, but New Year so new policy.



thank you for your support! it depends on brand I suppose, if they sell items with extra stickers / tags on sole / box or elsewhere. anyway I feel more protected listing almost everything as gently used lol.
totally agree, their return policy was so much more liberal when I started 2+ years ago. I think their next step may be giving up on returns


----------



## whateve

I finally got a response to my Tradesy application for business sellers. It says they aren't reviewing applications at this time, but they'll notify me if I'm accepted or denied when they get back to reviewing applications.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I finally got a response to my Tradesy application for business sellers. It says they aren't reviewing applications at this time, but they'll notify me if I'm accepted or denied when they get back to reviewing applications.



it took them only 2 months, lightning fast lol


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> I finally got a response to my Tradesy application for business sellers. It says they aren't reviewing applications at this time, but they'll notify me if I'm accepted or denied when they get back to reviewing applications.


the seller program started 6-7 months ago, around last spring I seem to recall. they needed the volume and traction, now they're going through the process of weeding ppl. when the number goes down, they'll open up the applications again and so on so forth. the new policy is 1 SNAD return for every 30 sales. who knows the sellers program might even die of natural causes when only a few can remain.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> the seller program started 6-7 months ago, around last spring I seem to recall. they needed the volume and traction, now they're going through the process of weeding ppl. when the number goes down, they'll open up the applications again and so on so forth. the new policy is one return to seller for every 30 sales. who knows the sellers program might even die of natural causes when only a few can remain.


So what happens if the seller goes over the return quota? Does the item get returned to the seller, or is she removed from the program?


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> So what happens if the seller goes over the return quota? Does the item get returned to the seller, or is she removed from the program?


when they determine it's SNAD, item goes back to the seller. I wasn't talking about the kind of returns where buyers have a change of heart. pro sellers could lose their status and have to pay the 14.9%  commission rate. it used to be that if buyer receives site credit, the money would be released to the seller and item goes into Tradesy closet. but no longer is this the case - it's possible that the buyer got site credit but if Tradesy doesn't want to take the item, they'll find something to use as an excuse to reject and return to the seller anyway. there's a big vacuum spot between buyer and seller so neither side really knows what exactly is happening.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> they did it again. returned brand new flawless pair of shoes.
> "Your item was inspected by our Returns Team and based on the item not being New with Tags, has been confirmed as misrepresented"
> the shoes don't have any single scratch or any sign of use at all, they come with full package and extras like dust bag, spare heels. they only don't have original sticker with price.
> speechless.. changing all my items to "Pre-owned" now, so unfair.





jmc3007 said:


> when they determine it's SNAD, item goes back to the seller. I wasn't talking about the kind of returns where buyers have a change of heart. pro sellers could lose their status and have to pay the 14.9%  commission rate. it used to be that if buyer receives site credit, the money would be released to the seller and item goes into Tradesy closet. but no longer is this the case - it's possible that the buyer got site credit but if Tradesy doesn't want to take the item, they'll find something to use as an excuse to reject and return to the seller anyway. there's a big vacuum spot between buyer and seller so neither side really knows what exactly is happening.


That's exactly where I fell out of love with Tradesy. Buyers can return for innocent reason and when Tradesy decides enough returns already, Tradesy is the one who claims SNAD, pulls out seller's funds and gives buyer a store credit. Like I had it with mis-authenticated bag and had to fight back with authenticity reports. I feel with high-end items the chance for return is higher. It can be buyer's remorse, lack of financing at the end of the day and hey, economy is bad, some ppl use this kind of shops as a bag-lending library for event. So when Tradesy thinks there are too many returns for a seller they pull out SNAD and keep both seller's and buyer's funds.


----------



## Lodpah

GemsBerry said:


> That's exactly where I fell out of love with Tradesy. Buyers can return for innocent reason and when Tradesy decides enough returns already, Tradesy is the one who claims SNAD, pulls out seller's funds and gives buyer a store credit. Like I had it with mis-authenticated bag and had to fight back with authenticity reports. I feel with high-end items the chance for return is higher. It can be buyer's remorse, lack of financing at the end of the day and hey, economy is bad, some ppl use this kind of shops as a bag-lending library for event. So when Tradesy thinks there are too many returns for a seller they pull out SNAD and keep both seller's and buyer's funds.


This is helpful. I just sold a brand spanking new Celine pair of boots. So if a buyer returns the item to Tradesy I can lose my money? I'm about to list 12 pairs of Celines on there and now I'm terrified to do that.  That was the first time I sold anything on Tradesy and my item went so fast I did not even have a chance to blink once it posted and sold. 

Forget that. These sites must really get better with protection for both sides, buyer and seller. After all they need the inventory from the sellers and of course the buyers to purchase.  But if push comes to shove, I have my receipts and the uploaded pictures and all the proof I have that my stuff is authentic.


----------



## whateve

Lodpah said:


> This is helpful. I just sold a brand spanking new Celine pair of boots. So if a buyer returns the item to Tradesy I can lose my money? I'm about to list 12 pairs of Celines on there and now I'm terrified to do that.  That was the first time I sold anything on Tradesy and my item went so fast I did not even have a chance to blink once it posted and sold.
> 
> Forget that. These sites must really get better with protection for both sides, buyer and seller. After all they need the inventory from the sellers and of course the buyers to purchase.  But if push comes to shove, I have my receipts and the uploaded pictures and all the proof I have that my stuff is authentic.


Don't panic yet. If your buyer doesn't return, you have nothing to worry about. 

Tradesy used to be very good. My items are relatively cheap. So far, so good. I think my returns are probably close to 10% of my sales, but I think a couple of those were resold by the buyers rather than Tradesy.  I had one buyer claim my item wasn't authentic, but Tradesy asked for my input, and after I gave it, they sided with me.

Wow, I just looked at the items of mine that were resold by Tradesy. They sold nearly every one at a significant loss. 10% is a pretty high number of returns too. I don't get that many on ebay, probably because the buyers have to pay shipping.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> the seller program started 6-7 months ago, around last spring I seem to recall. they needed the volume and traction, now they're going through the process of weeding ppl. when the number goes down, they'll open up the applications again and so on so forth. the new policy is 1 SNAD return for every 30 sales. who knows the sellers program might even die of natural causes when only a few can remain.



the new policy is 1 SNAD return for every 30 sales - how is that? I didn't get it. policy for being business seller? or what?


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> the seller program started 6-7 months ago, around last spring I seem to recall. they needed the volume and traction, now they're going through the process of weeding ppl. when the number goes down, they'll open up the applications again and so on so forth. the new policy is 1 SNAD return for every 30 sales. who knows the sellers program might even die of natural causes when only a few can remain.



and does it count if they didn't confirm snad after item being returned to them? it doesn't, right?


----------



## fashion_victim9

Lodpah said:


> This is helpful. I just sold a brand spanking new Celine pair of boots. So if a buyer returns the item to Tradesy I can lose my money? I'm about to list 12 pairs of Celines on there and now I'm terrified to do that.  That was the first time I sold anything on Tradesy and my item went so fast I did not even have a chance to blink once it posted and sold.
> 
> Forget that. These sites must really get better with protection for both sides, buyer and seller. After all they need the inventory from the sellers and of course the buyers to purchase.  But if push comes to shove, I have my receipts and the uploaded pictures and all the proof I have that my stuff is authentic.



just don't list anything as NWT to protect yourself from returns. Post them as like new and then describe their true condition in description.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> the new policy is 1 SNAD return for every 30 sales - how is that? I didn't get it. policy for being business seller? or what?


Business seller as stated upfront in the upthread.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Business seller as stated upfront in the upthread.



so if you don't have any for 3 months and then have 2 in 30 days, you lose this status, right?


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Don't panic yet. If your buyer doesn't return, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Tradesy used to be very good. My items are relatively cheap. So far, so good. I think my returns are probably close to 10% of my sales, but I think a couple of those were resold by the buyers rather than Tradesy.  I had one buyer claim my item wasn't authentic, but Tradesy asked for my input, and after I gave it, they sided with me.
> 
> Wow, I just looked at the items of mine that were resold by Tradesy. They sold nearly every one at a significant loss. 10% is a pretty high number of returns too. I don't get that many on ebay, probably because the buyers have to pay shipping.


It's not necessarily a loss to them, it depends whether buyers got site credit or refund. Most likely site credit especially if you didn't get funds pulled out of your account after a return. There's an implied loss, not an outright loss since Tradesy is the intermediary holder of goods, they didn't layout the cash to purchase said inventory. You have to breakdown the return rate from SNAD vs change of mind. As long as they offer returns ppl will take advantage of it. Why not, worst is their return is denied.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> so if you don't have any for 3 months and then have 2 in 30 days, you lose this status, right?


It depends on the number of sales in total but yes if you only had 30 sales and you got hit with 2 SNAD claims during a quarter, you'd lose trade status.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> It's not necessarily a loss to them, it depends whether buyers got site credit or refund. Most likely site credit especially if you didn't get funds pulled out of your account after a return. There's an implied loss, not an outright loss since Tradesy is the intermediary holder of goods, they didn't layout the cash to purchase said inventory. You have to breakdown the return rate from SNAD vs change of mind. As long as they offer returns ppl will take advantage of it. Why not, worst is their return is denied.



it used to be so. now they inspect all the items whether it's snad or not and looking for a reason for return. when return is snad, I receive e-mail confirmation from them, when it's not - I don't receive anything, so I can determine the initial reasons of my returns. I had returns from them in both cases. they used to keep items if buyer returned them just because they changed their mind. now it doesn't matter, they are just looking for any reason to give it back to you. my last case wasn't snad, they just didn't fit and buyer got site credits. and the shoes were flawless, just without price sticker. they still sent it back


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> It depends on the number of sales in total but yes if you only had 30 sales and you got hit with 2 SNAD claims during a quarter, you'd lose trade status.


and do they still take 9% from business seller? I had 570 sales on Tradesy and like 5 or 7 SNAD returns during all the time, non of them were because of authenticity issues (and I disagree with most of them, but who cares lol). they offered me to join the program this summer and I didn't call them back. when I asked in December, they denied saying they don't accept new members at the moment.


----------



## GemsBerry

Lodpah said:


> This is helpful. I just sold a brand spanking new Celine pair of boots. So if a buyer returns the item to Tradesy I can lose my money? I'm about to list 12 pairs of Celines on there and now I'm terrified to do that.  That was the first time I sold anything on Tradesy and my item went so fast I did not even have a chance to blink once it posted and sold.
> 
> Forget that. These sites must really get better with protection for both sides, buyer and seller. After all they need the inventory from the sellers and of course the buyers to purchase.  But if push comes to shove, I have my receipts and the uploaded pictures and all the proof I have that my stuff is authentic.


I agree, there's no reason to panic yet. But even if you get paid and don't get any emails about returns in 4 day-inspection period, Tradesy can pull out your funds later if they receive return and decide they don't want to keep it. but they don't do it with every return,maybe with every 5th return or so, hard to tell because it's not in their policy.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> and do they still take 9% from business seller? I had 570 sales on Tradesy and like 5 or 7 SNAD returns during all the time, non of them were because of authenticity issues (and I disagree with most of them, but who cares lol). they offered me to join the program this summer and I didn't call them back. when I asked in December, they denied saying they don't accept new members at the moment.


Downgraded from trade status means sellers pay 14.9% commission like the rest


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Downgraded from trade status means sellers pay 14.9% commission like the rest



 no, I mean business sellers, without downgrade just common conditions for business seller in good standing. and what other benefits do they have?


----------



## whateve

After weeks of no sales on Tradesy, the sales are starting up again. I sold my heaviest item so I'm happy about that, unless she returns because it is so heavy and Tradesy decides to return it to me. It would have cost me $30 to ship it myself without insurance. The box weighed over 6 pounds.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> After weeks of no sales on Tradesy, the sales are starting up again. I sold my heaviest item so I'm happy about that, unless she returns because it is so heavy and Tradesy decides to return it to me. It would have cost me $30 to ship it myself without insurance. The box weighed over 6 pounds.



yaaay!! congrats!!!


----------



## Lodpah

fashion_victim9 said:


> yaaay!! congrats!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> After weeks of no sales on Tradesy, the sales are starting up again. I sold my heaviest item so I'm happy about that, unless she returns because it is so heavy and Tradesy decides to return it to me. It would have cost me $30 to ship it myself without insurance. The box weighed over 6 pounds.




just wondering what did you sell that was that heavy??


----------



## whateve

katlun said:


> just wondering what did you sell that was that heavy??


Ha! I made you curious! It was a near vintage all leather Coach briefcase. All the compartments and pockets were made of thick leather and there was plenty of heavy hardware too. Hopefully my buyer is looking for a workout on her way to work! Coach later learned to use thinner leather and make the compartment dividers out of something lighter weight.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Ha! I made you curious! It was a near vintage all leather Coach briefcase. All the compartments and pockets were made of thick leather and there was plenty of heavy hardware too. Hopefully my buyer is looking for a workout on her way to work! Coach later learned to use thinner leather and make the compartment dividers out of something lighter weight.


Haha, I was so curious also!!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Ha! I made you curious! It was a near vintage all leather Coach briefcase. All the compartments and pockets were made of thick leather and there was plenty of heavy hardware too. Hopefully my buyer is looking for a workout on her way to work! Coach later learned to use thinner leather and make the compartment dividers out of something lighter weight.


haha, +1 me too


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Look how many pictures I was able to upload!? It's weird, it's only been on a few that I've done. Glitch?

You know what else I "love" about Tradesy? When they promote their sales they use stock photos of amazing cute Louis Vuitton's and other high end items that are current and fabulous. But then you click on the sale it's all old, used items that aren't good deals considering the wear. And the pictures suck most of the time. It's deceiving. They should put actual pictures of the items that are on sale in the email promo. But then that probably wouldn't help them.


----------



## restricter

Just had my first return.  Tradesy took over 10 days to get a shipping kit to me which I'm sure contributed to the situation.  Ugh.


----------



## jmc3007

New choices under condition description


----------



## alwayscoffee89

jmc3007 said:


> New choices under condition description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580163


That's cool. I just posted a new listing and I didn't see that feature....it's not on my app or desktop?


----------



## jmc3007

alwayscoffee89 said:


> That's cool. I just posted a new listing and I didn't see that feature....it's not on my app or desktop?


It shows up under the general search function but I don't see in under create a listing yet.  It might not be fully launched or incorporated.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I received the shoes they returned to me from the buyer. Mine were flawless, and now their bottoms are all scratched like they were worn inside the house. They didn't even bother to compare this return with pictures from my listing. Gonna e-mail them, but I doubt they will do anything about it


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> I received the shoes they returned to me from the buyer. Mine were flawless, and now their bottoms are all scratched like they were worn inside the house. They didn't even bother to compare this return with pictures from my listing. Gonna e-mail them, but I doubt they will do anything about it



Also mine were in the box and I got them just with the dust bag, can you imagine???


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Also mine were in the box and I got them just with the dust bag, can you imagine???


That's terrible! I wonder if that is how the buyer returned them to Tradesy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That's terrible! I wonder if that is how the buyer returned them to Tradesy.



I think so. like she wore them for some inhouse event and then decided to return.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I received the shoes they returned to me from the buyer. Mine were flawless, and now their bottoms are all scratched like they were worn inside the house. They didn't even bother to compare this return with pictures from my listing. Gonna e-mail them, but I doubt they will do anything about it



Jeez. That's scary. The person probably wore them for one night and returned them. Shoes/clothes should only have a shorter return period. They have to consider these things!!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> That's terrible! I wonder if that is how the buyer returned them to Tradesy.


or if Tradesy "rented" them to their models for fashion shows or whatever they do. heard that before..


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Jeez. That's scary. The person probably wore them for one night and returned them. Shoes/clothes should only have a shorter return period. They have to consider these things!!!



yeah, I'm so upset will try to fight for it, fingers crossed


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> Also mine were in the box and I got them just with the dust bag, can you imagine???



Yikes!! That is NOT right. I'd be p!sssssssssed.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

listing on Ebay for the first time. It's scary and I don't like the shipping feauture, that is one of Tradesy's pro's! 
I just got an interested buyer who asked me if it was still available and asked me for my cell number???
Weird.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> or if Tradesy "rented" them to their models for fashion shows or whatever they do. heard that before..


Good luck with fighting. It will be helpful if you address to Meghan, head of returns.


fashion_victim9 said:


> yeah, I'm so upset will try to fight for it, fingers crossed


Meghan assured me that all returns are intact but she confirmed that Tradesy uses them for photoshoots or hosts events. "Hosts events" is especially worrysome, how can shoes be NWT after that?


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> listing on Ebay for the first time. It's scary and I don't like the shipping feauture, that is one of Tradesy's pro's!
> I just got an interested buyer who asked me if it was still available and asked me for my cell number???
> Weird.


Tell her you would prefer to do all correspondence through ebay messages. There is no reason to give her your phone number. She probably wants to do something outside of ebay.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Tell her you would prefer to do all correspondence through ebay messages. There is no reason to give her your phone number. She probably wants to do something outside of ebay.



Thanks! I'll do that


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Tell her you would prefer to do all correspondence through ebay messages. There is no reason to give her your phone number. She probably wants to do something outside of ebay.



I said that and then they said this...

Glad to hear back from you. Consider it sold to me by ending the auction, I'm interested in buying the item for my friend in overseas for a Birthday gift. I will offer you $550 USD including shipping fees:I will need your P-a-y-P-a-l Email & Item number of the listing on ebay to make payment now.
Send it directly to my box that is written below.

Thanks.
lerrycole@hotmail.com


is this legit??


----------



## alwayscoffee89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I said that and then they said this...
> 
> Glad to hear back from you. Consider it sold to me by ending the auction, I'm interested in buying the item for my friend in overseas for a Birthday gift. I will offer you $550 USD including shipping fees:I will need your P-a-y-P-a-l Email & Item number of the listing on ebay to make payment now.
> Send it directly to my box that is written below.
> 
> Thanks.
> lerrycole@hotmail.com
> 
> 
> is this legit??



BY THE WAY, the bid was listed for $399....so why $550?


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I said that and then they said this...
> 
> Glad to hear back from you. Consider it sold to me by ending the auction, I'm interested in buying the item for my friend in overseas for a Birthday gift. I will offer you $550 USD including shipping fees:I will need your P-a-y-P-a-l Email & Item number of the listing on ebay to make payment now.
> Send it directly to my box that is written below.
> 
> Thanks.
> lerrycole@hotmail.com
> 
> 
> is this legit??



nah, block them.. it's a scam with fake PP letters. like they buy and then you receive fake PP e-mail that looks real, and it says that your merchandise is paid and you need to put tracking number to withdraw money blah blah blah. and at the end you're shipping your item somewhere to nigeria for free


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> nah, block them.. it's a scam with fake PP letters. like they buy and then you receive fake PP e-mail that looks real, and it says that your merchandise is paid and you need to put tracking number to withdraw money blah blah blah. and at the end you're shipping your item somewhere to nigeria for free



I don't know how to block, I couldn't find it. haha. I think I'm done on Ebay until I do more research. I don't have any seller reviews so it makes it difficult to sell and I'm not going to sell my things so cheap that I end up losing money.

But thank you for the advice  I appreciate it!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't know how to block, I couldn't find it. haha. I think I'm done on Ebay until I do more research. I don't have any seller reviews so it makes it difficult to sell and I'm not going to sell my things so cheap that I end up losing money.
> 
> But thank you for the advice  I appreciate it!!



eBay's not that bad don't give up on it, we all started once without feedbacks. I keep forgetting where is this list of blocked users so I just google "block ebay users" or smth lol. and it brings me to those page


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't know how to block, I couldn't find it. haha. I think I'm done on Ebay until I do more research. I don't have any seller reviews so it makes it difficult to sell and I'm not going to sell my things so cheap that I end up losing money.
> 
> But thank you for the advice  I appreciate it!!


It won't do you any good to block this buyer. Once you have had correspondence with her, you can't block her, except for future listings.  You were just unlucky to get a scammer right off. I don't think I've ever had one with this type of scam in nearly a thousand sales.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> eBay's not that bad don't give up on it, we all started once without feedbacks. I keep forgetting where is this list of blocked users so I just google "block ebay users" or smth lol. and it brings me to those page


I think they make it hard to find on purpose!


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't know how to block, I couldn't find it. haha. I think I'm done on Ebay until I do more research. I don't have any seller reviews so it makes it difficult to sell and I'm not going to sell my things so cheap that I end up losing money.
> 
> But thank you for the advice  I appreciate it!!


Definitely a scam. 

BBL - paste IDs to block and save: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?bidderblocklogin&hc=1&hm=uk`1d72f+ijehg6gpd


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It won't do you any good to block this buyer. Once you have had correspondence with her, you can't block her, except for future listings.  You were just unlucky to get a scammer right off. I don't think I've ever had one with this type of scam in nearly a thousand sales.


You can block so they can't buy from you. But you can't block messages from that person.


----------



## clareSV

alwayscoffee89 said:


> BY THE WAY, the bid was listed for $399....so why $550?



I'll just ignore the message and this will call the person's bluff since he/she can bid for it if interested.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Just noticed in my sold items that one was just returned because it was listed in Abbeys Closet but marked as "item no longer available". I just sold it around New Years. I didn't get a notification that it was being returned and I still got my money so that is good! I had this item as Like New. It genuinely was so I'm glad they didn't find a way to return it back to me. It was an $850 item so it wasn't necessarily cheap.


----------



## Lodpah

fashion_victim9 said:


> just don't list anything as NWT to protect yourself from returns. Post them as like new and then describe their true condition in description.


Thanks. I  was looking for item in their search button and didn't see it. Do you know how to get listed or "pictured" on the pages? I'm surprised that one of my items sold so quickly and what does "waitlisted" mean? I saw that after I sold my boots.  Thanks,


----------



## Butterflyweed

Ok,my item just got sold from Tradesy, so I was waiting for confirmation, it's been 24h and still no notification from Tradesy , then I look at my closet and it's for sale again, just wondering what happened?


----------



## whateve

Butterflyweed said:


> Ok,my item just got sold from Tradesy, so I was waiting for confirmation, it's been 24h and still no notification from Tradesy , then I look at my closet and it's for sale again, just wondering what happened?


It fell through. Tradesy vetted the buyer and she didn't pass. Maybe they were applying for credit and it was denied.


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> I received the shoes they returned to me from the buyer. Mine were flawless, and now their bottoms are all scratched like they were worn inside the house. They didn't even bother to compare this return with pictures from my listing. Gonna e-mail them, but I doubt they will do anything about it



they're taking the shoes back and will reinstate my earnings! yaaaay! and they answered really quickly. such a relief!


----------



## ClaudiaK

Hi, I caved and bought a Chanel bag during the last Tradesy clearance sale. The price was too good to be true, final sale, I should have known better. It came with a "matching" wallet. Well they arrived and I am fairly certain the wallet is authentic, but the bag is fake. I have opened a claim. Can someone please educate me on which thread I should post an authenticity verification for these items? Thanks much!


----------



## poopsie

ClaudiaK said:


> Hi, I caved and bought a Chanel bag during the last Tradesy clearance sale. The price was too good to be true, final sale, I should have known better. It came with a "matching" wallet. Well they arrived and I am fairly certain the wallet is authentic, but the bag is fake. I have opened a claim. Can someone please educate me on which thread I should post an authenticity verification for these items? Thanks much!




https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-414


Is there a strict timeframe for disputing a fake bag? Otherwise it is usually better to ****************** before opening a dispute


----------



## fashion_victim9

poopsie said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-414
> 
> 
> Is there a strict timeframe for disputing a fake bag? Otherwise it is usually better to ****************** before opening a dispute



I guess there's no strict timeframe when it's about authenticity issues. one of my buyers sent the shoes to Tradesy for authentication in like half an year after the purchase


----------



## Butterflyweed

whateve said:


> It fell through. Tradesy vetted the buyer and she didn't pass. Maybe they were applying for credit and it was denied.



Thanks!


----------



## ClaudiaK

poopsie said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-414
> 
> 
> Is there a strict timeframe for disputing a fake bag? Otherwise it is usually better to ****************** before opening a dispute


My understanding is you have 4 days to open a dispute on Final Sale items.


----------



## Joyjoy7

ClaudiaK said:


> My understanding is you have 4 days to open a dispute on Final Sale items.



There's no time frame if the item is counterfeit.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Weird vibe on Tradesy lately.

Lot's of low ballers and people wanting me to "hold" an item for them until a certain date.

Nope. And nope.


----------



## ClaudiaK

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Weird vibe on Tradesy lately.
> 
> Lot's of low ballers and people wanting me to "hold" an item for them until a certain date.
> 
> Nope. And nope.


That sounds more like what I've seen on Poshmark... I have shied away from that site because of all the "back and forth"...


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ClaudiaK said:


> That sounds more like what I've seen on Poshmark... I have shied away from that site because of all the "back and forth"...



Yea, generally I've only gotten reasonable offers while I've accepted. But $500 below the asking price? Plus, it was already the lowest on the site!! Jeez.


----------



## KDB

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Weird vibe on Tradesy lately.
> 
> Lot's of low ballers and people wanting me to "hold" an item for them until a certain date.
> 
> Nope. And nope.



Same with me
At first I said no or offered $10 off. 
Now I'm trying to negotiate a price to just sell the item. My sales are so slow. This seems to be the only way for me to sell anything. My last 7 sales have been this way...
Sadly the old days are gone...


----------



## alwayscoffee89

KDB said:


> Same with me
> At first I said no or offered $10 off.
> Now I'm trying to negotiate a price to just sell the item. My sales are so slow. This seems to be the only way for me to sell anything. My last 7 sales have been this way...
> Sadly the old days are gone...



I wasn't around for the old days! I do miss the promo codes though. I remember that.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Help! I bought a purse on EBay that turned out to be fake. I had it authenticated by Lollipuff and they confirmed it was fake. So I sent that to the seller on EBay requesting a refund and she was super nice about it and said that she sold it for this lady who promised it was real and is so sorry. This seller had good reviews to boot! She told me to send it back to her and she will pay for shipping and she will refund me my money. But what worries me is when will she refund me? I'm not used to eBay. Tradesy deals with returns for us. What if I send the purse back and she never sends me my money back and then tells eBay that I never sent it?!! Do I do signature confirmation ? Do I videotape?


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Help! I bought a purse on EBay that turned out to be fake. I had it authenticated by Lollipuff and they confirmed it was fake. So I sent that to the seller on EBay requesting a refund and she was super nice about it and said that she sold it for this lady who promised it was real and is so sorry. This seller had good reviews to boot! She told me to send it back to her and she will pay for shipping and she will refund me my money. But what worries me is when will she refund me? I'm not used to eBay. Tradesy deals with returns for us. What if I send the purse back and she never sends me my money back and then tells eBay that I never sent it?!! Do I do signature confirmation ? Do I videotape?



Post this in the ebay questions thread. BeenBurned and Whateve are experts there and can tell you exactly what to do.


----------



## onmymind24seven

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Help! I bought a purse on EBay that turned out to be fake. I had it authenticated by Lollipuff and they confirmed it was fake. So I sent that to the seller on EBay requesting a refund and she was super nice about it and said that she sold it for this lady who promised it was real and is so sorry. This seller had good reviews to boot! She told me to send it back to her and she will pay for shipping and she will refund me my money. But what worries me is when will she refund me? I'm not used to eBay. Tradesy deals with returns for us. What if I send the purse back and she never sends me my money back and then tells eBay that I never sent it?!! Do I do signature confirmation ? Do I videotape?



Make sure you keep all communication with the seller through eBay message. Have it noted that the seller's consent to take your return.  You are protected by  eBay buyer's protection, so ask the seller to send you a free return label. She is responsible for the return fee, once you get the label, ship out the purse...post the tracking number on the communication email you have with the seller.  If you run into any issue with the refund....you will have all that info on eBay as record. Then the eBay rep will review the email exchanges if there's ever a need to escalate your case. GL!


----------



## whateve

New code: GIFT25 for $25 off any purchase over $199.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> New code: GIFT25 for $25 off any purchase over $199.



it's only for the first purchase


----------



## EGBDF

I got an email with code GIFT25_249 , $25 off of $249+


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's only for the first purchase


Mine says the first $25 is on us. I interpreted that to mean the first $25 of my purchase, not my first purchase. Why did I get it if I've purchased before?


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Mine says the first $25 is on us. I interpreted that to mean the first $25 of my purchase, not my first purchase. Why did I get it if I've purchased before?



if it's same letter that I got, it wasn't about this promo, it was about How to Master High-Low Dressing
some "useful" tips and reminder about this code for those who still didn't buy anything on Tradesy, it was like additional info to the main topic, I got it this way


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Mine says the first $25 is on us. I interpreted that to mean the first $25 of my purchase, not my first purchase. Why did I get it if I've purchased before?



and I just know that this code is for newcomers, I even put it in my closet's description


----------



## nicole0612

Shut up! There is a sitewide code!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Shut up! There is a sitewide code!
> View attachment 3590866


----------



## HandbagDiva354

nicole0612 said:


> Shut up! There is a sitewide code!
> View attachment 3590866



That's great! When does it end?


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That's great! When does it end?


It says midnight PST


----------



## Ljlj

Hello. Subscribing to this thread. I just made a tradesy account and listed 2 pairs of shoes. Any tips? Should I follow some closets so my closet can be followed? i.e. more exposure? Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

Ljlj said:


> Hello. Subscribing to this thread. I just made a tradesy account and listed 2 pairs of shoes. Any tips? Should I follow some closets so my closet can be followed? i.e. more exposure? Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


I don't think following helps. I think most of my buyers find my listing on Google. Make sure you have the correct pictures and your first picture is clear. Blurry pictures may not make it on Google. It is helpful if your title is descriptive with the style name if that is what people would search for. Tradesy's photo editing will often remove the box from the picture, so if you want to show the box, put it in one of the other pictures. Make sure you are accurate about size. Put the manufacturer's size in the listing. Show a picture of the label if you can. Unless they changed it recently, Tradesy makes you list in American sizes, even if the shoe isn't sized that way. It isn't a good idea so add opinion like "it's a 7 but it fits more like an 8." If you want to give additional information, show measurements.


----------



## whateve

I never sell anything when there is a sale.


----------



## Ljlj

whateve said:


> I don't think following helps. I think most of my buyers find my listing on Google. Make sure you have the correct pictures and your first picture is clear. Blurry pictures may not make it on Google. It is helpful if your title is descriptive with the style name if that is what people would search for. Tradesy's photo editing will often remove the box from the picture. Make sure you are accurate about size. Put the manufacturer's size in the listing. Show a picture of the label if you can. Unless they changed it recently, Tradesy makes you list in American sizes, even if the shoe isn't sized that way. It isn't a good idea so add information like "it's a 7 but it fits more like an 8." If you want to give additional information, show measurements.



Thank you for the tips whateve. I'm not a seasoned seller at all and for bags, my go to is fashionphile for buy-out. But I have several pairs of shoes that I want to sell. Your advice is very helpful. Thanks again!


----------



## Ljlj

whateve said:


> I never sell anything when there is a sale.



Ah, yes makes sense. Hahaha newbie move oops [emoji51]


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I never sell anything when there is a sale.


Me neither. I was on vacation mode, deactivated it in case buyers were waiting for promo, but nothing happened. the fact that I receive email with codes at the end of the day doesn't help, other buyers may get it late too.
it was the first sitewide promo since commission increase, but it didn't do much.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I contacted those potential buyers who asked about my items and alerted them of the sale. That helped a lot.


----------



## whateve

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I contacted those potential buyers who asked about my items and alerted them of the sale. That helped a lot.


I've done that in the past but it never resulted in any sales. This time I didn't bother. Very few of my items are over $200 so the coupon wouldn't have helped most of my buyers unless they were to buy more than one item.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I contacted those potential buyers who asked about my items and alerted them of the sale. That helped a lot.



I did too. At least 10 people have asked me for a lower price on my handbag and this was a chance for them to save $200 and then nothing


----------



## HandbagDiva354

.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I contacted those potential buyers who asked about my items and alerted them of the sale. That helped a lot.



Same here. I went way back (people who contacted me over a month ago). I hope they have one that lasts longer next time! I will say I sold a fair amount of items during the promo.


----------



## iloveluxury1

I literally have not sold anything since the commission hike. I've even lowered my already super low prices on all my high end designer items. 
Anyone else experiencing lack of sales on Tradesy too?


----------



## whateve

iloveluxury1 said:


> I literally have not sold anything since the commission hike. I've even lowered my already super low prices on all my high end designer items.
> Anyone else experiencing lack of sales on Tradesy too?


Tradesy sales come in waves for me, like all of a sudden Tradesy is allowing my listings to be seen and the rest of the time they are hidden! I made 4 sales in one week in January on Tradesy and nothing the rest of the month. Everything I sold had been listed for quite a while. Usually the first of a month is good, but I haven't made any sales anywhere this month so far.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Tradesy sales come in waves for me, like all of a sudden Tradesy is allowing my listings to be seen and the rest of the time they are hidden! I made 4 sales in one week in January on Tradesy and nothing the rest of the month. Everything I sold had been listed for quite a while. Usually the first of a month is good, but I haven't made any sales anywhere this month so far.


That's how it is for me too. I think my sales have been better this Jan than last Jan though.
I haven't listed anything new since the commission increase. I have more things I want to sell, but I'm just unmotivated to take the pictures and make the listings. I really want to keep downsizing my bags/slgs/shoes/wardrobe though. theBay has been dead for me so I'm not motivated to list more there either.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Tradesy sales come in waves for me, like all of a sudden Tradesy is allowing my listings to be seen and the rest of the time they are hidden! I made 4 sales in one week in January on Tradesy and nothing the rest of the month. Everything I sold had been listed for quite a while. Usually the first of a month is good, but I haven't made any sales anywhere this month so far.



This is exactly how it goes for me also. I just made a $3200 sale last week and the item had been there for awhile, so that was nice. When I'm looking for something on Tradesy and I filter, sometimes there will be no results, for something I know has items like searching "brooch" and filtering by brand to "Chanel", or "scarf ring" and filtering by brand to "Hermes". When I do a google search for those terms + Tradesy then a lot of items come up. I wonder how many people are missing our listings due to Tradesy's horrible search function.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> That's how it is for me too. I think my sales have been better this Jan than last Jan though.
> I haven't listed anything new since the commission increase. I have more things I want to sell, but I'm just unmotivated to take the pictures and make the listings. I really want to keep downsizing my bags/slgs/shoes/wardrobe though. theBay has been dead for me so I'm not motivated to list more there either.


I just had a nightmare buyer on ebay so when I get the bag back, I'll probably be putting it on Tradesy.

I just tried to put more than 12 pictures in a listing and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Lodpah

iloveluxury1 said:


> I literally have not sold anything since the commission hike. I've even lowered my already super low prices on all my high end designer items.
> Anyone else experiencing lack of sales on Tradesy too?


I have. It's hard to sell there. I've only sold two items and one was a Celine boot and a bag. I told them over to Vestiare and my items are doing much better there. I don't think Tradesy does much to market their items.


----------



## coolgrly

iloveluxury1 said:


> I literally have not sold anything since the commission hike. I've even lowered my already super low prices on all my high end designer items.
> Anyone else experiencing lack of sales on Tradesy too?


I haven't listed anything new since the commission hike and have sold only 1 item since then.


----------



## labellavita27

coolgrly said:


> I haven't listed anything new since the commission hike and have sold only 1 item since then.



I am there with you all my items are sitting there still. I used to sell things a lot faster. Now sounds like crickets. Where do you the best place is to sell?


----------



## fashion_victim9

labellavita27 said:


> I am there with you all my items are sitting there still. I used to sell things a lot faster. Now sounds like crickets. Where do you the best place is to sell?



I sell on eBay, Tradesy and Poshmark, sold equal amount on each of them in Jan


----------



## labellavita27

fashion_victim9 said:


> I sell on eBay, Tradesy and Poshmark, sold equal amount on each of them in Jan



Hmm interesting, I have a few items on eBay but some traction just not like before.


----------



## onepiece101

Has anyone found anything similar to Tradesy (except for eBay) so far? I liked Tradesy for the return security (I mostly sold relatively inexpensive items) and the shipping labels but I need to sell some of my stuff and nothing is moving nor has been for the past several months since the commission increase. I feel like Poshmark is too risky and social for me but I haven't found anything else yet...


----------



## nicole0612

onepiece101 said:


> Has anyone found anything similar to Tradesy (except for eBay) so far? I liked Tradesy for the return security (I mostly sold relatively inexpensive items) and the shipping labels but I need to sell some of my stuff and nothing is moving nor has been for the past several months since the commission increase. I feel like Poshmark is too risky and social for me but I haven't found anything else yet...


I have been using Vestiare and have sold more on that site than any other.  They take a 30% commission, but sales are final and they check your items at their headquarters prior to sending them to the buyer so you don't have to worry about fraud.  I've been liking it a lot.  There are shipping restrictions - basically no jewelry or exotics can be shipped internationally per their site protocol - and they only take certain brands.  Otherwise, it is kind of a headache to list items and to get their "approval" for your listing price, but after an item is actually listed then it is pretty good!  The buyer pays shipping, not the seller.


----------



## whateve

After a dry period, I made two sales last night. On one of them, which was inexpensive, I made about the same as I would have on ebay because of the commission ebay charges on  shipping. 

I just had a nightmare buyer on ebay who forced me to take a return after insisting I ship UPS rather than USPS, which cost a lot more. Now I'm afraid to relist on ebay because I don't want to have to take another return.


----------



## caident

Has anyone had any experience with a Tradesy seller HerBag before? It's also my first time considering buying something from Tradesy and I'd be grateful for any opinions on how their customer service has been like lately  Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> After a dry period, I made two sales last night. On one of them, which was inexpensive, I made about the same as I would have on ebay because of the commission ebay charges on  shipping.
> 
> I just had a nightmare buyer on ebay who forced me to take a return after insisting I ship UPS rather than USPS, which cost a lot more. Now I'm afraid to relist on ebay because I don't want to have to take another return.



Congratulations on your sales. They always seem to come in multiples on Tradesy.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

One of my handbags sold and I never received notification. In the Sales section it says no pending offers & no sales need to be confirmed but it is listed as sold in my closet. Does it sometimes take a few hours to receive a message to confirm the sale?


----------



## Butterflyweed

HandbagDiva354 said:


> One of my handbags sold and I never received notification. In the Sales section it says no pending offers & no sales need to be confirmed but it is listed as sold in my closet. Does it sometimes take a few hours to receive a message to confirm the sale?



Yes it takes a few hours or sometimes 24Hrs to get confirmation, sometimes the sale won't go through if there's s problem with the buyer, which happened to me twice. Just wait, good luck!


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi, it's been really quiet here. I received email from Tradesy with seller tips and I found it so irrelevant. I tried to address the issue in response to this email saying that, hey after commission increase and promised promos and increased traffic, in reality sales and traffic (favorites and inquiries) has stopped, so you are taking more money from independent sellers while it actually worsened in terms of traffic. is it really better to earn Zero commission than 13%?
Chiristina O from CS sent me generic response "we understand it's never fun to pay more.." the same usual text that didn't address my issue. I pointed at it and asked if she actually read my email.
Chrostina O "The 14.9% commission increase was issued and all explanations regarding the increase was also informed via email. While they are not available to you yet, they will become available in the future as we work on rectifying any lingering problems on the site."
CS is so broken. maybe Christina O is auto-response with broken English.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I've noticed it is dead here too lately, it's like people gave up on Tradesy. And I wonder what Christina means when she say some things haven't been made available to us yet?





GemsBerry said:


> Hi, it's been really quiet here. I received email from Tradesy with seller tips and I found it so irrelevant. I tried to address the issue in response to this email saying that, hey after commission increase and promised promos and increased traffic, in reality sales and traffic (favorites and inquiries) has stopped, so you are taking more money from independent sellers while it actually worsened in terms of traffic. is it really better to earn Zero commission than 13%?
> Chiristina O from CS sent me generic response "we understand it's never fun to pay more.." the same usual text that didn't address my issue. I pointed at it and asked if she actually read my email.
> Chrostina O "The 14.9% commission increase was issued and all explanations regarding the increase was also informed via email. While they are not available to you yet, they will become available in the future as we work on rectifying any lingering problems on the site."
> CS is so broken. maybe Christina O is auto-response with broken English.


----------



## whateve

On Tradesy, I sold two items this week and bought two items last week. February has been really, really slow for me everywhere. Both items I sold had been listed for a long time. Both items I bought were really good deals. It's surprising they didn't sell earlier to someone else. I don't think very many people are shopping on Tradesy. When I look at listings, I'm surprised at how few have good pictures and descriptions. So many don't have descriptions at all. Many don't have measurements. Compared to the majority of listings, mine are so much better, and my prices are better than most too. If people could actually find my listings, I believe they would be selling.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've noticed it is dead here too lately, it's like people gave up on Tradesy. And I wonder what Christina means when she say some things haven't been made available to us yet?


I guess their search is still horrible and once they blew off money on TV commercials they don't have much left for online promotions and google ads. Traffic was hurt by their recent changes. Commission increase? Cool, if it's money well spent and there's significant inflow of new buyers.



whateve said:


> On Tradesy, I sold two items this week and bought two items last week. February has been really, really slow for me everywhere. Both items I sold had been listed for a long time. Both items I bought were really good deals. It's surprising they didn't sell earlier to someone else. I don't think very many people are shopping on Tradesy. When I look at listings, I'm surprised at how few have good pictures and descriptions. So many don't have descriptions at all. Many don't have measurements. Compared to the majority of listings, mine are so much better, and my prices are better than most too. If people could actually find my listings, I believe they would be selling.


I also sold two items and I gave up on them as a buyer. No descriptions, stock pictures saying bag "used to be like that". how they are even allowed to list items like this? I have pictures that are on par or even better than stock photos, full descriptions and measurements too. Tradesy sellers newsletter is irrelevant, traffic is the issue.


----------



## LL777

I sold 2 Coach bags on Tradesy last week and both of them got returned. I've been selling my LV and Coach bags on Tradesy for a year now and never had a return. I describe every flaw and take a lot of pictures, pack my bags very careful so, they won't damage while they are in transit. It's just so weird... Have Tradesy buyers become overly picky? Tradesy released the funds for one transaction and the funds for another transaction will be released later today. I don't know if I should withdraw money or let it sit there for a few weeks because who knows if Tradesy decides to take the money back and returns the bags back to me.


----------



## domifreaka

I feel like February is the month where people who cant afford designed bags come out and try to get unreasonable deals. I had 6 messages in one day on Tradesy with CRAZY lowball offers and now more and more messages with "what's your lowest"   Finally yesterday I was exchanging messages with a potential buyer about condition of the bag, all reasonable questions. After about 10 back and forth messages, she asks if I can sell my $1,500 bag for $800 because she always wanted a Chanel but cant afford one. What do you even say to that?!


----------



## NANI1972

domifreaka said:


> I feel like February is the month where people who cant afford designed bags come out and try to get unreasonable deals. I had 6 messages in one day on Tradesy with CRAZY lowball offers and now more and more messages with "what's your lowest"   Finally yesterday I was exchanging messages with a potential buyer about condition of the bag, all reasonable questions. After about 10 back and forth messages, she asks if I can sell my $1,500 bag for $800 because she always wanted a Chanel but cant afford one. What do you even say to that?!



I always come back with "Sorry but I can't AFFORD to sell it to yuh for that price."


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I feel like February is the month where people who cant afford designed bags come out and try to get unreasonable deals.


It's all year around for me.



NANI1972 said:


> I always come back with "Sorry but I can't AFFORD to sell it to yuh for that price."


----------



## uadjit

domifreaka said:


> Finally yesterday I was exchanging messages with a potential buyer about condition of the bag, all reasonable questions. After about 10 back and forth messages, she asks if I can sell my $1,500 bag for $800 because she always wanted a Chanel but cant afford one. What do you even say to that?!


There are pre-owned Chanel bags for less than $800--probably not flaps but other styles. If it's really the label she's after she doesn't have to buy your bag.


----------



## Butterflyweed

I recently sold a bag in tradesy and got return for unknown reason (tradesy didn't notify me of the return and the reason), just notice that my earnings are being withheld. I emailed tradesy and responded that " The buyer requested return and being reviewed so the funds from this sale is being held up to 21 days", it's been 12 days. Then I saw my purse listed in Abbey's Closet, but tradesy hasn't release my earnings yet.  Just wondering why my earnings still on hold, my item is already re listed, do I need to wait until the item is sold?


----------



## GemsBerry

VC is doing 10% off as Valentine's promo and I scored a bag  I wish Tradesy had something...


----------



## GemsBerry

Butterflyweed said:


> I recently sold a bag in tradesy and got return for unknown reason (tradesy didn't notify me of the return and the reason), just notice that my earnings are being withheld. I emailed tradesy and responded that " The buyer requested return and being reviewed so the funds from this sale is being held up to 21 days", it's been 12 days. Then I saw my purse listed in Abbey's Closet, but tradesy hasn't release my earnings yet.  Just wondering why my earnings still on hold, my item is already re listed, do I need to wait until the item is sold?


Are you a verified seller? they can hold funds for non-verified sellers up to 21 days, usually they release it fast, but who knows nowadays, especially with returns.


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> I sold 2 Coach bags on Tradesy last week and both of them got returned. I've been selling my LV and Coach bags on Tradesy for a year now and never had a return. I describe every flaw and take a lot of pictures, pack my bags very careful so, they won't damage while they are in transit. It's just so weird... Have Tradesy buyers become overly picky? Tradesy released the funds for one transaction and the funds for another transaction will be released later today. I don't know if I should withdraw money or let it sit there for a few weeks because who knows if Tradesy decides to take the money back and returns the bags back to me.


I don't think Tradesy buyers are overly picky. I think people who are less sure if they will like a bag buy on Tradesy because they know they can return. I would withdraw my money as soon as I'm able. How did you know they were returned?


----------



## Butterflyweed

GemsBerry said:


> Are you a verified seller? they can hold funds for non-verified sellers up to 21 days, usually they release it fast, but who knows nowadays, especially with returns.



Hi, yes, I'm a verified seller. I usually get my funds on the 4th day if there's no problem.


----------



## domifreaka

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi, yes, I'm a verified seller. I usually get my funds on the 4th day if there's no problem.



Last time that happened to me (I saw my returned bag already sitting in their closet), I emailed CS asking when my funds will be available they responded with "We just made them available"...so maybe try mentioning that you see the bag already up for sale by them. Its usually a good sign though, once they re-list.


----------



## whateve

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi, yes, I'm a verified seller. I usually get my funds on the 4th day if there's no problem.


I thought the whole point of being verified was that you got your funds on the 4th day even if there was a return. I'm not verified and I usually get my funds on the 4th day. If there is a return, I have to wait longer.


----------



## LL777

whateve said:


> I don't think Tradesy buyers are overly picky. I think people who are less sure if they will like a bag buy on Tradesy because they know they can return. I would withdraw my money as soon as I'm able. How did you know they were returned?


The first bag was completely new and the buyer opened a return request due to smoke smell; so, I received an email. After, she sent me a message stating that she is allergic to the leather that has leather smell.honestly, I think if you are really allergic then don't buy from private sellers. My bag smells excactly the same way as any bag will smell if you purchase it from retail.  Tradesy released my earnings because it's a normal smell of new leather. Another bag was delivered on Friday and this morning my earnings were supposed to be released and I looked at my sold items and this listing didn't have the "sold out" sign. However, my earnings were released a couple of hours ago. Both items are not available for sale and they are in Abbey R's closet now. I don't know if I should withdraw the money. I've read that tradesy can take it back from my bank account without letting me know.


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> The first bag was completely new and the buyer opened a return request due to smoke smell; so, I received an email. After, she sent me a message stating that she is allergic to the leather that has leather smell.honestly, I think if you are really allergic then don't buy from private sellers. My bag smells excactly the same way as any bag will smell if you purchase it from retail.  Tradesy released my earnings because it's a normal smell of new leather. Another bag was delivered on Friday and this morning my earnings were supposed to be released and I looked at my sold items and this listing didn't have the "sold out" sign. However, my earnings were released a couple of hours ago. Both items are not available for sale and they are in Abbey R's closet now. I don't know if I should withdraw the money. I've read that tradesy can take it back from my bank account without letting me know.


It takes awhile, maybe as much as 2 weeks, before items will actually be for sale once they move to Tradesy's closet.  It sounds like for the first one, you've already won the claim so it is doubtful they will take funds back for it. They didn't notify you about the second one, which probably means the buyer didn't complain. However, it is possible Tradesy could discover a problem when they examine the return.


----------



## GemsBerry

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi, yes, I'm a verified seller. I usually get my funds on the 4th day if there's no problem.


That's new practice then. The trend is they try to hold $$ as long as possible.


----------



## uadjit

LL777 said:


> The first bag was completely new and the buyer opened a return request due to smoke smell; so, I received an email. After, she sent me a message stating that she is allergic to the leather that has leather smell.honestly, I think if you are really allergic then don't buy from private sellers. My bag smells excactly the same way as any bag will smell if you purchase it from retail.


What does it even mean to be "allergic to leather that has a leather smell"? Maybe try buying bags that aren't leather, then???


----------



## GemsBerry

LL777 said:


> The first bag was completely new and the buyer opened a return request due to smoke smell; so, I received an email. After, she sent me a message stating that she is allergic to the leather that has leather smell.honestly, I think if you are really allergic then don't buy from private sellers. My bag smells excactly the same way as any bag will smell if you purchase it from retail.  Tradesy released my earnings because it's a normal smell of new leather. Another bag was delivered on Friday and this morning my earnings were supposed to be released and I looked at my sold items and this listing didn't have the "sold out" sign. However, my earnings were released a couple of hours ago. Both items are not available for sale and they are in Abbey R's closet now. I don't know if I should withdraw the money. I've read that tradesy can take it back from my bank account without letting me know.


sorry to hear that,anybody can pull out "smell" issue and return it for the lack of any real reasons. Unfortunately, Tradesy can and does withdraw the money after you deposited it to your bank or PayPal. I had that situation once, they took money 4 days before my deposit was finally placed, it was a HUGE surprise for $1k+ bag.


----------



## LL777

uadjit said:


> What does it even mean to be "allergic to leather that has a leather smell"? Maybe try buying bags that aren't leather, then???


  Her exact words were "Beautiful purse-allergic to leather that smells like that."


----------



## LL777

S


GemsBerry said:


> sorry to hear that,anybody can pull out "smell" issue and return it for the lack of any real reasons. Unfortunately, Tradesy can and does withdraw the money after you deposited it to your bank or PayPal. I had that situation once, they took money 4 days before my deposit was finally placed, it was a HUGE surprise for $1k+ bag.


sorry to hear that you had a problem with Tradesy as well. After this experience, I think I need to change my shopping habits and buy only stuff that I will use for years. My problem is I get tired of the same bags very quickly.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onepiece101 said:


> Has anyone found anything similar to Tradesy (except for eBay) so far? I liked Tradesy for the return security (I mostly sold relatively inexpensive items) and the shipping labels but I need to sell some of my stuff and nothing is moving nor has been for the past several months since the commission increase. I feel like Poshmark is too risky and social for me but I haven't found anything else yet...


facebook groups. if you join a few and participate for a while and build trust it can be a great way to sell your stuff. and most people will pay via friends/family so you avoid fees. i sold my first facebook bag (an lv) two weeks ago and it was awesome. just you and the buyer being friendly and getting it done. kinda like a much safer craiglist i suppose. i bought one that way too (an lv) to see how it works and it was great. the seller had sold many bags and various people commented about her being reliable and etc. i only collect and sell designer bags so not sure if groups exist for clothes, shoes and etc.?


----------



## uadjit

LL777 said:


> Her exact words were "Beautiful purse-allergic to leather that smells like that."


Well, then the obvious solution would be to buy her bags in the store where she can smell them first, right? I'm sorry you had to deal with that. :/


----------



## LL777

uadjit said:


> Well, then the obvious solution would be to buy her bags in the store where she can smell them first, right? I'm sorry you had to deal with that. :/


Thank you! I completely agree with you. As a responsible customer I would never buy from a private seller if I have some sort of allergy. More importantly, I would never open a case that the item was misrepresented.


----------



## KDB

Anybody else get this?


----------



## GemsBerry

KDB said:


> View attachment 3606873
> View attachment 3606874
> View attachment 3606875
> 
> 
> Anybody else get this?


nope, but if you take this survey please make us heard!


----------



## ThisVNchick

KDB said:


> View attachment 3606873
> View attachment 3606874
> View attachment 3606875
> 
> 
> Anybody else get this?





GemsBerry said:


> nope, but if you take this survey please make us heard!



I got this awhile ago but from my understanding you have to be there in-person, meaning at the Tradesy HQ in Santa Monica. So if you're in the area and can swing by, it's possibly worth it.


----------



## whateve

KDB said:


> View attachment 3606873
> View attachment 3606874
> View attachment 3606875
> 
> 
> Anybody else get this?


No. I live too far away.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ccbaggirl89 said:


> facebook groups. if you join a few and participate for a while and build trust it can be a great way to sell your stuff. and most people will pay via friends/family so you avoid fees. i sold my first facebook bag (an lv) two weeks ago and it was awesome. just you and the buyer being friendly and getting it done. kinda like a much safer craiglist i suppose. i bought one that way too (an lv) to see how it works and it was great. the seller had sold many bags and various people commented about her being reliable and etc. i only collect and sell designer bags so not sure if groups exist for clothes, shoes and etc.?



What kind of Facebook groups? Name?


----------



## NANI1972

Today only!


----------



## montana_patina

Just had one of my items sell, but I haven't received a notification to confirm, nor am I able to confirm it through my sales, since it isn't showing up outside of my closet's main page. Has this happened to anyone? Could it be some sort of mandatory waiting period?


----------



## montana_patina

montana_patina said:


> Just had one of my items sell, but I haven't received a notification to confirm, nor am I able to confirm it through my sales, since it isn't showing up outside of my closet's main page. Has this happened to anyone? Could it be some sort of mandatory waiting period?


Never mind, I actually read the Help page on this [emoji3] 

Our Trust Team is processing the order to check on all the of the purchase details, including the buyer's address and payment information. We do this as part of our risk and security systems to protect both our buyers and sellers.

In some cases, our payment and order detail verification processes may extend order processing times, potentially up to 96 hours.

The sale will not appear on your Sales page until we release the sale to you to confirm. While we are processing the order, do not ship, even if the buyer contacts you directly.

If we need any additional information our team will send you an email with any questions.

When you receive an email to confirm your sale, the order has been reviewed and will appear on your Sales page. You can feel safe shipping your item knowing you are protected.


----------



## ThisVNchick

montana_patina said:


> Just had one of my items sell, but I haven't received a notification to confirm, nor am I able to confirm it through my sales, since it isn't showing up outside of my closet's main page. Has this happened to anyone? Could it be some sort of mandatory waiting period?


Yep, just wait awhile. If it's a new buyer, you can expect to wait up to 24 hours. Buyers who already have a history of buying on Tradesy, your sold confirmation alert should come in a couple of hours.


----------



## montana_patina

As long as it isn't cancelled during/right after a coupon sale I'm happy! Thanks for the info.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I have been using Vestiare and have sold more on that site than any other.  They take a 30% commission, but sales are final and they check your items at their headquarters prior to sending them to the buyer so you don't have to worry about fraud.  I've been liking it a lot.  There are shipping restrictions - basically no jewelry or exotics can be shipped internationally per their site protocol - and they only take certain brands.  Otherwise, it is kind of a headache to list items and to get their "approval" for your listing price, but after an item is actually listed then it is pretty good!  The buyer pays shipping, not the seller.



that's so weird, I made 6 sales on Vestiare during all the time (since Jun 2016 or so), while I make 20 - 30 each month on eBay, but so many people say they do better on VC. I have less items for sale there, but still one sale in 2 months is a joke. My prices there are not too high and I sell the most popular high-end brands.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> that's so weird, I made 6 sales on Vestiare during all the time (since Jun 2016 or so), while I make 20 - 30 each month on eBay, but so many people say they do better on VC. I have less items for sale there, but still one sale in 2 months is a joke. My prices there are not too high and I sell the most popular high-end brands.



I don't sell on eBay, so I can only compare Tradesy to Vestiare. I'm sure Vestiare gets less traffic than eBay.


----------



## nicole0612

Also, I'm just selling a few items at a time from my own closet, at any given time I am selling only maybe 5-15 items, so selling 5 or 6 things is much more significant for my closet cleanup relatively speaking.


----------



## EGBDF

I haven't shipped anything through Global Shipping in a while, but in the past, I received my funds 4 days after the package was accepted at the shipping center in  the US. Now i have an item shipped (using Tradesy's label) and it looks like I have to wait until the buyer actually receives the item? Is this new? I know it hasn't always been like this.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I haven't shipped anything through Global Shipping in a while, but in the past, I received my funds 4 days after the package was accepted at the shipping center in  the US. Now i have an item shipped (using Tradesy's label) and it looks like I have to wait until the buyer actually receives the item? Is this new? I know it hasn't always been like this.


I thought international sales were final so you shouldn't have to wait for the buyer to receive it. I've never shipping through Global Shipping so I haven't a clue.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I don't sell on eBay, so I can only compare Tradesy to Vestiare. I'm sure Vestiare gets less traffic than eBay.


well, I have several sales a month on Tradesy too


----------



## jmc3007

Oops I finally did it....buying back my own bag that was returned to Tradesycloset when the original buyer changed her mind (she actually did this twice to my closet and I got paid both times lol bless her fickle mind!). Been stalking it for 3-4 months and Abbey Rd marked it down for Presidents sale almost $400 less than what I had paid. They even kept the same photos from my listing so I expect "my" item to be as pictured!! I know it's final sale but am pretty sure it hasn't left their closet since the first buyer. Oh well if nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> well, I have several sales a month on Tradesy too


Lucky!


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Oops I finally did it....buying back my own bag that was returned to Tradesycloset when the original buyer changed her mind (she actually did this twice to my closet and I got paid both times lol bless her fickle mind!). Been stalking it for 3-4 months and Abbey Rd marked it down for Presidents sale almost $400 less than what I had paid. They even kept the same photos from my listing so I expect "my" item to be as pictured!! I know it's final sale but am pretty sure it hasn't left their closet since the first buyer. Oh well if nothing ventured nothing gained


Are you going to sell it again?


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Are you going to sell it again?


not sure, possibly. have you ever done this before? i might keep it for personal use... kept thinking about it once it was sold.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> Oops I finally did it....buying back my own bag that was returned to Tradesycloset when the original buyer changed her mind (she actually did this twice to my closet and I got paid both times lol bless her fickle mind!). Been stalking it for 3-4 months and Abbey Rd marked it down for Presidents sale almost $400 less than what I had paid. They even kept the same photos from my listing so I expect "my" item to be as pictured!! I know it's final sale but am pretty sure it hasn't left their closet since the first buyer. Oh well if nothing ventured nothing gained



I love it! I really wanted to buy back one of my old bags that I regretted selling, but I waited to long and someone finally bought it. I wish I had it back


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> not sure, possibly. have you ever done this before? i might keep it for personal use... kept thinking about it once it was sold.


Every time I sell something that I regret, my buyer loves it. The only things that get returned are the ones I really don't want back.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Has anyone else noticed that they stopped being so crazy about their returns? I'm not sure if anyone remembers but about a month or two ago they were returning MANY items back to several sellers here in the customers favor. I remember their were some situations posted on the forum where the discrepancies were sooo minor. I was effect too... I sold a pair of manolo shoes and there was a tiny hairline mark on the bottom (which was visable in my photos and called out in my description) and Tradesy said that I shouldn't have listed them as new with tags and returned them to me. ANYWAY i've sold several items since, especially with the last coupon (not the $100 off $1000 coupon but the one. before that). about half the items I sold have been returned for whatever reason. None of these items have been returned to me from Tradesy. Not complaining just happy they are back to their old way of processing (or maybe ive just been lucky)


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Every time I sell something that I regret, my buyer loves it. The only things that get returned are the ones I really don't want back.


----------



## GemsBerry

I noticed that the image from my new listing was cleaned on the next day. Great, but they don't seem to be overwhelmed with work.


----------



## ThisVNchick

The lowest offered I've recent from Tradesy, EVER. 

The listing is for a brand new limited edition bag listed at $4000 (retail paid after tax was $5200, the regular version brand new sells about $3500 on eBay). She offers me $1500 because she was able to get one from Tradesy's closet awhile back USED. My verbatim response: _Well Darling, you better continue to stalk those Tradesy closets. Good luck. _

I wish Tradesy would implement a block option for people like that.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ThisVNchick said:


> The lowest offered I've recent from Tradesy, EVER.
> 
> The listing is for a brand new limited edition bag listed at $4000 (retail paid after tax was $5200, the regular version brand new sells about $3500 on eBay). She offers me $1500 because she was able to get one from Tradesy's closet awhile back USED. My verbatim response: _Well Darling, you better continue to stalk those Tradesy closets. Good luck. _
> 
> I wish Tradesy would implement a block option for people like that.


These stories always made me laugh. I loved your response.  These stories never get old.  When I sold, I had some people offering me the cheapest price they found on EBay.  They never took into account the condition or the desperation of the other seller.  It made me think they thought the new lowest price sold for that item was the current value of the item, or they were trying to find another person that will undervalue their item too.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I listed a like new $6200+tax bag for $3999. I got an offer of $800 and she said, "The best I can offer is $900 for your unwanted bag but I really hope you would consider taking $800 for it."

What? Unwanted bag?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I had one a few days say "all have have is $600 can you accept?"

My handbag was like New purchased for $3200 listed at $1600. When I saw the message my first thought was if all you have is $600 you shouldn't be buying luxury items.


----------



## nicole0612

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had one a few days say "all have have is $600 can you accept?"
> 
> My handbag was like New purchased for $3200 listed at $1600. When I saw the message my first thought was if all you have is $600 you shouldn't be buying luxury items.



I could not agree more. Handbags and other luxury items are a "want" not a "need". Luckily none of us "need" to sell our items either, and buyers seem to forget that.


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had one a few days say "all have have is $600 can you accept?"
> 
> My handbag was like New purchased for $3200 listed at $1600. When I saw the message my first thought was if all you have is $600 you shouldn't be buying luxury items.


Me too, "I have only $1500" for $2700 bag. maybe the same buyers are stalking sellers to find the one who is desperately trying to get rid of "unwabted" luxury bags.


----------



## calflu

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I listed a like new $6200+tax bag for $3999. I got an offer of $800 and she said, "The best I can offer is $900 for your unwanted bag but I really hope you would consider taking $800 for it."
> 
> What? Unwanted bag?



Lol! I've seen many of these and some ppl really just poke you for fun. 


My favorite moment was a buyer going back and forth about $10 on a pair of $300 shoes. She came back the second time and up her bid after I refused to lower a dime. In the middle of the conversation the shoes were sold to another buyer.


----------



## whippetgood

Hi guys! I am eyeing a Chloe medium marcie bag on Tradesy, and I was wondering if I could ask y'all a couple of questions. 

First, its says they guarantee authenticity, but how? Does someone from the site really review the item and authenticate? Or is it up to me, the buyer, to know the bag is real?
Second, do I have to pay sales tax above and beyond the price listed? Or is it included? (Or does it not apply at all?)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## whateve

whippetgood said:


> Hi guys! I am eyeing a Chloe medium marcie bag on Tradesy, and I was wondering if I could ask y'all a couple of questions.
> 
> First, its says they guarantee authenticity, but how? Does someone from the site really review the item and authenticate? Or is it up to me, the buyer, to know the bag is real?
> Second, do I have to pay sales tax above and beyond the price listed? Or is it included? (Or does it not apply at all?)
> Thanks for your help!


You have to authenticate it yourself or get someone to do it, like tpf. If you buy it and suspect it isn't authentic, you can return it and Tradesy will authenticate it then. I've never had to pay sales tax on Tradesy.


----------



## GemsBerry

whippetgood said:


> Hi guys! I am eyeing a Chloe medium marcie bag on Tradesy, and I was wondering if I could ask y'all a couple of questions.
> 
> First, its says they guarantee authenticity, but how? Does someone from the site really review the item and authenticate? Or is it up to me, the buyer, to know the bag is real?
> Second, do I have to pay sales tax above and beyond the price listed? Or is it included? (Or does it not apply at all?)
> Thanks for your help!


Pre-authenticate it yourself here on tPF. you can ask seller for additional pics with imprints and code if they are not included. 
you pay sales tax only if the seller is in your state or if you are located in CA where Tradesy headquarter is, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Pre-authenticate it yourself here on tPF. you can ask seller for additional pics with imprints and code if they are not included.
> you pay sales tax only if the seller is in your state or if you are located in CA where Tradesy headquarter is, if I'm not mistaken.


I'm in California and I've never paid sales tax. When I set up listings, I don't see any place to charge sales tax. I don't think their platform is set up for it.


----------



## domifreaka

I've been seeing a lot of people complaining on tradesy social media that they purchase items and get Japanese tracking numbers...does tradesy allow international sellers now? Maybe as long as they have a US bank account? It would suck if all the huge ebay sellers now moved to tradesy. Even tradesy closets would be out of business lol


----------



## whippetgood

whateve said:


> You have to authenticate it yourself or get someone to do it, like tpf. If you buy it and suspect it isn't authentic, you can return it and Tradesy will authenticate it then. I've never had to pay sales tax on Tradesy.



Great to know - thank you!


----------



## whippetgood

whateve said:


> I'm in California and I've never paid sales tax. When I set up listings, I don't see any place to charge sales tax. I don't think their platform is set up for it.


I am in CA as well. The lack of sales tax plus the discount would make buying pre-loved worth it to me. I will ask someone in the Chloe forum to authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## uadjit

nicole0612 said:


> I could not agree more. Handbags and other luxury items are a "want" not a "need". Luckily none of us "need" to sell our items either, and buyers seem to forget that.



This is a pet peeve of mine. When someone begs and says they "NEED" a $2000 handbag or a $700 pair of shoes or something. They're called luxury items for a reason. I could be wrong but I don't think anyone has ever died of a Gucci deficiency, YKWIM?


----------



## domifreaka

uadjit said:


> This is a pet peeve of mine. When someone begs and says they "NEED" a $2000 handbag or a $700 pair of shoes or something. They're called luxury items for a reason. I could be wrong but I don't think anyone has ever died of a Gucci deficiency, YKWIM?



Every time I get "I only have..." and "what's your lowest" message I' thinking of turning off the messages notification on my phone  SO ANNOYING.


----------



## NANI1972

domifreaka said:


> I've been seeing a lot of people complaining on tradesy social media that they purchase items and get Japanese tracking numbers...does tradesy allow international sellers now? Maybe as long as they have a US bank account? It would suck if all the huge ebay sellers now moved to tradesy. Even tradesy closets would be out of business lol



Tradsey has had international sellers for quite some time now and they have had large sellers for quite some time now too. Unfortunately Tradsey has forgotten about us small sellers who have been with them since the site launched.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey has had international sellers for quite some time now and they have had large sellers for quite some time now too. Unfortunately Tradsey has forgotten about us small sellers who have been with them since the site launched.


A buyer should be able to know where the seller is located, and to bypass listings that are being shipped from another country. You have this option on ebay. I have noticed that Tradesy has recently added expected receipt dates so you might be able to guess which sellers aren't US based.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

whateve said:


> A buyer should be able to know where the seller is located, and to bypass listings that are being shipped from another country. You have this option on ebay. I have noticed that Tradesy has recently added expected receipt dates so you might be able to guess which sellers aren't US based.



The ETA may not serve as a good indicator. Some sellers have to wait for the shipping kit before shipping out the item to the buyer. Last time I bought from a seller who's 2 states away and the ETA given was 14 days. And it arrived now the 12th day  in one of those fancy Tradesy boxes.


----------



## luv2run41

domifreaka said:


> Every time I get "I only have..." and "what's your lowest" message I' thinking of turning off the messages notification on my phone  SO ANNOYING.



Haha, I know or how about, "What is your last price." Love that one.


----------



## northerndancer

I've browsed through a few Tradesy listings and have never noticed a "best offer" option.  It just says "add to bag".   Have I missed it or do people making these offers do it through messaging to the seller.   I've never been comfortable making an unsolicited offer but maybe that is the norm on Tradesey (?)


----------



## EGBDF

northerndancer said:


> I've browsed through a few Tradesy listings and have never noticed a "best offer" option.  It just says "add to bag".   Have I missed it or do people making these offers do it through messaging to the seller.   I've never been comfortable making an unsolicited offer but maybe that is the norm on Tradesey (?)


They tried out a 'best offer' option, if the seller opted in. I don't know what happened with that. Now people just message the seller.


----------



## northerndancer

EGBDF said:


> They tried out a 'best offer' option, if the seller opted in. I don't know what happened with that. Now people just message the seller.


Thanks.  I didn't know that.  I just paid the asking price but it still seems like it was a good deal so I'm happy.   

For an international purchase, the shipping, duties, taxes etc were way less than they would have been on an eBay GSP purchase which made me very happy too.


----------



## ser42

Tradesy has been very frustrating for me when buying high end items. I've TRIED to buy 3, yes 3, LV bags. Twice, the seller never responded so Tradesy had to cancel my order. The third time a seller said "Sold on another site." No apology for not keeping their listing updated, nothing. Even before seller confirms, Tradesy immediately puts a hold if you pay by credit card or immediately withdraws via PayPal, by the way, so always use PayPal with a deferred payment if you can so you don't have to deal with a charge for a couple of days until the cancellation goes through.

I've bought a few inexpensive things with no issue. The annoying part is that the sale is not final until the seller confirms yet Tradesy still charges you.

I've listed a few items varying in price range and crickets.

Generally, I'd stay away unless there's a unicorn you must have.


----------



## nicole0612

ser42 said:


> Tradesy has been very frustrating for me when buying high end items. I've TRIED to buy 3, yes 3, LV bags. Twice, the seller never responded so Tradesy had to cancel my order. The third time a seller said "Sold on another site." No apology for not keeping their listing updated, nothing. Even before seller confirms, Tradesy immediately puts a hold if you pay by credit card or immediately withdraws via PayPal, by the way, so always use PayPal with a deferred payment if you can so you don't have to deal with a charge for a couple of days until the cancellation goes through.
> 
> I've bought a few inexpensive things with no issue. The annoying part is that the sale is not final until the seller confirms yet Tradesy still charges you.
> 
> I've listed a few items varying in price range and crickets.
> 
> Generally, I'd stay away unless there's a unicorn you must have.



That's interesting. What is the deferred payment option on PayPal? Is there an option to defer payment until a tracking number is uploaded or something of that nature?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

domifreaka said:


> I've been seeing a lot of people complaining on tradesy social media that they purchase items and get Japanese tracking numbers...does tradesy allow international sellers now? Maybe as long as they have a US bank account? It would suck if all the huge ebay sellers now moved to tradesy. Even tradesy closets would be out of business lol



Yes there are some Japanese sellers on Tradesy that I have seen on EBay. Exact same photos and description, broken English and all. I think even they are getting fed up with EBay's " the buyer is always right" policy. eBay is just a giant swap meet now.


----------



## ser42

nicole0612 said:


> That's interesting. What is the deferred payment option on PayPal? Is there an option to defer payment until a tracking number is uploaded or something of that nature?


Yes, there is an option for "Pay After Delivery" for some types of transactions, and ebay and Tradesy qualify (as an aside, for some reason my orders from The RealReal do not and they withdraw funds immediately). Funds are withdrawn 14 days after the order so that there is time for the item to be delivered and you can make sure everything is as it should be. If I recall, you usually can turn on the option if you have a linked, confirmed bank account set up on your PayPal account. To use the option, I believe the funds need to be transferred directly from your bank account (if you keep a PayPal balance, that would not be used for Pay After Delivery).


----------



## nicole0612

ser42 said:


> Yes, there is an option for "Pay After Delivery" for some types of transactions, and ebay and Tradesy qualify (as an aside, for some reason my orders from The RealReal do not and they withdraw funds immediately). Funds are withdrawn 14 days after the order so that there is time for the item to be delivered and you can make sure everything is as it should be. If I recall, you usually can turn on the option if you have a linked, confirmed bank account set up on your PayPal account. To use the option, I believe the funds need to be transferred directly from your bank account (if you keep a PayPal balance, that would not be used for Pay After Delivery).



This is great, thanks. I will have to try this. Sometimes I buy something that is a great deal but 1/2 the time it is never shipped, so this would save some hassle of getting a refund. If it is not shipped by the 14th day does it automatically cancel, or do you go to the PayPal website to cancel the payment at that point?


----------



## ser42

nicole0612 said:


> This is great, thanks. I will have to try this. Sometimes I buy something that is a great deal but 1/2 the time it is never shipped, so this would save some hassle of getting a refund. If it is not shipped by the 14th day does it automatically cancel, or do you go to the PayPal website to cancel the payment at that point?



I think you still have to go through the site you purchased the item from.... still need to go through the cancellation process but at least no money ever leaves your hands. Just like other purchases, if ebay etc doesn't make things right you can always escalate to PayPal. When an order is cancelled through whatever site you ordered from, the scheduled PayPal withdrawal is automatically cancelled.


----------



## nicole0612

ser42 said:


> I think you still have to go through the site you purchased the item from.... still need to go through the cancellation process but at least no money ever leaves your hands. Just like other purchases, if ebay etc doesn't make things right you can always escalate to PayPal. When an order is cancelled through whatever site you ordered from, the scheduled PayPal withdrawal is automatically cancelled.



Well I recently had a purchase that was never delivered, but I was out the money for almost a month going through the PayPal escalation process.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Well I recently had a purchase that was never delivered, but I was out the money for almost a month going through the PayPal escalation process.


isn't it such a "luck" on Tradesy? recently you got 4K bag from Tradesy closet  that was SNAD and you were out of money for almost 2 months and this too? I remember because my SNAD with Tradesy took a month too and was only solved thanks to PayPal.


----------



## GemsBerry

It becomes typical nowadays. customer goes "can you take XX?" for XXX bag? I go "no, XXX-x is my lowest, you know Tradesy takes almost 18% commission". Customer suggests to take sale elsewhere. 
Does it happen to you? would you opt for PayPal private sale?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> It becomes typical nowadays. customer goes "can you take XX?" for XXX bag? I go "no, XXX-x is my lowest, you know Tradesy takes almost 18% commission". Customer suggests to take sale elsewhere.
> Does it happen to you? would you opt for PayPal private sale?


It hasn't happened to me, and I wouldn't do it. I don't do it if it happens on ebay, why would I do it on Tradesy? I'm still on Tradesy despite the high commission because of the return policy. I truly believe that a buyer who suggests you take the sale off Tradesy isn't very honest, and those are the people most likely to cheat you in a private sale.


----------



## BeenBurned

ser42 said:


> Yes, there is an option for "Pay After Delivery" for some types of transactions, and ebay and Tradesy qualify (as an aside, for some reason my orders from The RealReal do not and they withdraw funds immediately). Funds are withdrawn 14 days after the order so that there is time for the item to be delivered and you can make sure everything is as it should be.* If I recall, you usually can turn on the option if you have a linked, confirmed bank account set up on your PayPal account. To use the option, I believe the funds need to be transferred directly from your bank account* (if you keep a PayPal balance, that would not be used for Pay After Delivery).


Re the red, it sounds like this means you lose the extra protection you'd get by using a credit card to fund the payment, right? IMO, a c.c. is a great extra layer of protection, especially with an expensive and/or highly faked item.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Re the red, it sounds like this means you lose the extra protection you'd get by using a credit card to fund the payment, right? IMO, a c.c. is a great extra layer of protection, especially with an expensive and/or highly faked item.



This is a very good point.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> isn't it such a "luck" on Tradesy? recently you got 4K bag from Tradesy closet  that was SNAD and you were out of money for almost 2 months and this too? I remember because my SNAD with Tradesy took a month too and was only solved thanks to PayPal.



Of course I had to watch this item after it was returned to see what happened. Tradesy finally sold it last week for $2,000 less than what I paid. They labeled it as the correct bag this time but they still did not disclose that the original leather was entirely painted over. I emailed them once to say they should add that to the description, but of course it never happened. Tradesy also listed the color and leather incorrectly, but that happens frequently and is somewhat the buyer's responsibility to double check in my opinion. I think not informing the buyer that it was painted over is still SNAD, but it was so cheap maybe the person won't care.


----------



## Fullcloset

Every time I log onto tradesy I get a bunch of popups for old listings saying lower your price to sell faster. I find it so annoying especially since tradesy just raised their price to me increasing their commission on what I sell. Besides my stuff is already at rock bottom prices and when I get time I should actually be raising all my prices at least by 10% to compensate for the higher commission. It is just that these huge sellers with stock overseas are listing thousands of items and multiples of items - some have a hundred thousand items - and they list them all over the place in categories they don't belong in plus every search you do - no matter what terms you do - these big sellers' items pop up featured. I'm not selling not because I need to lower my price but because Tradesy sold out the women who just want to sell a few items from their personally curated closets. Anybody else getting annoyed with these lower your price popups?


----------



## Fullcloset

Every time I log onto tradesy I get a bunch of popups for old listings saying lower your price to sell faster. I find it so annoying especially since tradesy just raised their price to me increasing their commission on what I sell. Besides my stuff is already at rock bottom prices and when I get time I should actually be raising all my prices at least by 10% to compensate for the higher commission. It is just that these huge sellers with stock overseas are listing thousands of items and multiples of items - some have a hundred thousand items - and they list them all over the place in categories they don't belong in plus every search you do - no matter what terms you do - these big sellers' items pop up featured. I'm not selling not because I need to lower my price but because Tradesy sold out the women who just want to sell a few items from their personally curated closets. Anybody else getting annoyed with these lower your price popups?


----------



## Fullcloset

alwayscoffee89 said:


> listing on Ebay for the first time. It's scary and I don't like the shipping feauture, that is one of Tradesy's pro's!
> I just got an interested buyer who asked me if it was still available and asked me for my cell number???
> Weird.


Be very careful with Ebay and don't use the Make An Offer button - that is a big way for scam buyers to get in and change your terms. The mobile platform actually says TERMS and buyers will add things like 90 day return or free shipping. You don't even see it until you accept the price they offer and then their "terms" show up on the next page but few sellers catch it in time to cancel the sale. Then you are stuck with THEIR sale terms and the lower price. Every time you turn around on that site - they find another way to scam sellers. The only thing is that things do sell on Ebay that won't sell on Tradesy but you don't have the Tradesy shipping label and $8.50 postage so you have to be really careful about shipping costs. I am always surprised how much it costs to ship something USPS and nothing ever fits in their "flat rate" envelope - the next biggest size is $13 - and both Ebay and Pay Pal take commissions out of whatever you charge for your shipping. PLUS be very careful when you relist something because Ebay is always automatically checking off features that you didn't initially authorize and then they will try charging you for using them. You have to check every little thing very carefully because if Ebay and the buyers can take advantage of sellers in the small print - trust me - they do.


----------



## EGBDF

Fullcloset said:


> Every time I log onto tradesy I get a bunch of popups for old listings saying lower your price to sell faster. I find it so annoying especially since tradesy just raised their price to me increasing their commission on what I sell. Besides my stuff is already at rock bottom prices and when I get time I should actually be raising all my prices at least by 10% to compensate for the higher commission. It is just that these huge sellers with stock overseas are listing thousands of items and multiples of items - some have a hundred thousand items - and they list them all over the place in categories they don't belong in plus every search you do - no matter what terms you do - these big sellers' items pop up featured. I'm not selling not because I need to lower my price but because Tradesy sold out the women who just want to sell a few items from their personally curated closets. Anybody else getting annoyed with these lower your price popups?


You should give them feedback on their searches. They have that option now, when you do a search.
I wonder if the big business sellers get those pop-ups too. It would take a lot of time to confirm those thousands of items for sale.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> Tell her you would prefer to do all correspondence through ebay messages. There is no reason to give her your phone number. She probably wants to do something outside of ebay.


You are right and that's another big issue I have with Ebay because they require you give your phone number or they start blocking access to you relisting your listings but then if you read their terms of use - they are allowed to give not only your phone number but any of your personal information to any of their "business partners " basically, anyone who buys or sells on ebay. So they will give it out and in fact, it shows up on your paypal transactions. That's why some of those asian sellers sell things for 99 cents (or less sometimes) and free shipping. They don't care about selling that crap - they are data mining for lists they can then make their real money on by selling it to others.  I changed everything - got a burner phone just for this online registration and use a Po Box now - it is worth the extra $200 a year having a separate phone and PO Box cost  - just wish I had opened a free checking/savings in one of those Discovery Banks and used that as a shell account for registering.


----------



## Fullcloset

EGBDF said:


> You should give them feedback on their searches. They have that option now, when you do a search.
> I wonder if the big business sellers get those pop-ups too. It would take a lot of time to confirm those thousands of items for sale.


Oh I have. I get annoyed when I search for something and half the stuff coming up isn't related and the other half is already sold. Or when I search for something in a category like miscellaneous and I see hundreds of brooches, men's ties and men's shirts. NONE of that belongs there and Men's stuff shouldn't be there at all. I basically get disgusted after a short while and log out. I imagine that's what the buyers do too. It really is only useful if you are searching for a specific designer and a specific item like Olympia shoes. Then maybe you might find what you are looking for but I sell stuff that nobody is going to be looking for specifically. And that's how I buy too. I like to browse and when I see something unique or cool - then I get lured in. I like to use adjectives like colorful, trendy, art deco - depending on my mood. But their search feature doesn't work for browsers who don't really know what they want - they will only see very high end stuff from big sellers and that to me, is a turn off since I'm not in the - $1000 for a designer dress category.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Of course I had to watch this item after it was returned to see what happened. Tradesy finally sold it last week for $2,000 less than what I paid. They labeled it as the correct bag this time but they still did not disclose that the original leather was entirely painted over. I emailed them once to say they should add that to the description, but of course it never happened. Tradesy also listed the color and leather incorrectly, but that happens frequently and is somewhat the buyer's responsibility to double check in my opinion. I think not informing the buyer that it was painted over is still SNAD, but it was so cheap maybe the person won't care.


I'm surprised that Tradesy didn't disclose re-dyed bag even after you asked them to. I also followed up BNWT bag that was returned to them from my closet and it was listed with a huge scratch in their closet, I called them on this and asked if Tradesy uses the items from return closets. They confirmed they do for photoshoots and events and said that they'd remove the picture with scratch (?!!!).


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I'm surprised that Tradesy didn't disclose re-dyed bag even after you asked them to. I also followed up BNWT bag that was returned to them from my closet and it was listed with a huge scratch in their closet, I called them on this and asked if Tradesy uses the items from return closets. They confirmed they do for photoshoots and events and said that they'd remove the picture with scratch (?!!!).



I think they did this with an item I returned a month or two ago. It was NWT but too small for me. It was missing from the site for 3+ weeks after they processed my return, then suddenly it showed up back for sale again from Tradesy's closet, still listed NWT. Hmmmmm.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Oh I have. I get annoyed when I search for something and half the stuff coming up isn't related and the other half is already sold. Or when I search for something in a category like miscellaneous and I see hundreds of brooches, men's ties and men's shirts. NONE of that belongs there and Men's stuff shouldn't be there at all. I basically get disgusted after a short while and log out. I imagine that's what the buyers do too. It really is only useful if you are searching for a specific designer and a specific item like Olympia shoes. Then maybe you might find what you are looking for but I sell stuff that nobody is going to be looking for specifically. And that's how I buy too. I like to browse and when I see something unique or cool - then I get lured in. I like to use adjectives like colorful, trendy, art deco - depending on my mood. But their search feature doesn't work for browsers who don't really know what they want - they will only see very high end stuff from big sellers and that to me, is a turn off since I'm not in the - $1000 for a designer dress category.


I hate this too. A lot of the stuff I sell ends up in the miscellaneous category because Tradesy doesn't provide categories that fit. They really need a category for keychains and/or purse charms. I'm sure they would sell quicker if people could limit their searches to those items.

Surprisingly, a few months ago I sold a unlabeled purse - no brand name. I figure my buyer must have found it by sorting by lowest price.


----------



## GemsBerry

Now I started getting "hey what's your best price on PayPal?" like by default sellers would do it. ugh....


----------



## ser42

I just talked to Customer Service about one of my orders that the seller still hasn't confirmed, and they said they will be rolling out a seller rating feature. Finally. I'm really sick of trying to purchase items only to find out 3-10 days later either the seller is a non-responder or never shipped the item.

It's a fair point about the credit card back-up-- I just prefer not to have the charge on my credit card for something I'm not even sure will get to me.


----------



## NANI1972

ser42 said:


> I just talked to Customer Service about one of my orders that the seller still hasn't confirmed, and they said they will be rolling out a seller rating feature. Finally. I'm really sick of trying to purchase items only to find out 3-10 days later either the seller is a non-responder or never shipped the item.
> 
> It's a fair point about the credit card back-up-- I just prefer not to have the charge on my credit card for something I'm not even sure will get to me.



Interesting.... I'm curious to know if they'll be buyer rating too. I certainly hope so, otherwise they're becoming too much like eBay.


----------



## whateve

ser42 said:


> I just talked to Customer Service about one of my orders that the seller still hasn't confirmed, and they said they will be rolling out a seller rating feature. Finally. I'm really sick of trying to purchase items only to find out 3-10 days later either the seller is a non-responder or never shipped the item.
> 
> It's a fair point about the credit card back-up-- I just prefer not to have the charge on my credit card for something I'm not even sure will get to me.


They have buyers rate their purchases but they don't give sellers this information. How are sellers supposed to know they need to improve if they aren't getting feedback? 

Even though I think I do a great job as a seller, I don't welcome the rating feature. One of things it will point up is that I don't have as many sales as larger sellers. One of the things I loved about Tradesy in the beginning is that it seemed like there was a level playing field for all sellers. Buyers focused on the item they wanted, not on the seller. On ebay, my listings don't get as much notice because I'm not top rated, only because I don't have enough transactions annually.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> They have buyers rate their purchases but they don't give sellers this information. How are sellers supposed to know they need to improve if they aren't getting feedback?
> 
> Even though I think I do a great job as a seller, I don't welcome the rating feature. One of things it will point up is that I don't have as many sales as larger sellers. One of the things I loved about Tradesy in the beginning is that it seemed like there was a level playing field for all sellers. Buyers focused on the item they wanted, not on the seller. *On ebay, my listings don't get as much notice because I'm not top rated, only because I don't have enough transactions annually.*



Too many hoops to jump through to be TRS IMO. Even if I qualified I doubt I would do it


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Too many hoops to jump through to be TRS IMO. Even if I qualified I doubt I would do it


Yes, I'm not about to have a 30 day return policy. I was TRS a few years ago when it was easier. My items sold faster then.


----------



## GemsBerry

ser42 said:


> I just talked to Customer Service about one of my orders that the seller still hasn't confirmed, and they said they will be rolling out a seller rating feature. Finally. I'm really sick of trying to purchase items only to find out 3-10 days later either the seller is a non-responder or never shipped the item.
> 
> It's a fair point about the credit card back-up-- I just prefer not to have the charge on my credit card for something I'm not even sure will get to me.


I wonder if they will count all your previous feedback that buyers already gave you. or they will start from the scratch because it's too challenging for their IT. given that their search has never improved I would guess so. Most likely there won't be any buyer feedback, it's buyers market now. even eBay backed off from it and now you can only leave positive feedback for buyer.


----------



## GemsBerry

has anybody mentioned that Tradesy emails all scream "crazy savings" and maybe that's the reason why new buyers are lowballing so much. Tradesy sets unrealistic expectations, they focus ONLY on bargain price nowadays. then I get $1K offers for $3K new Chanel. 
I wish they sent some "educating" emails too. how about telling the story of classic pieces, explaining that it's investment. and how about featuring rare collectible bags (limited editions, rare colors)? nope, everything is about beaten up mass-produced stock, mostly offered by pro-sellers for "bargain" prices, which are not so low after all.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> has anybody mentioned that Tradesy emails all scream "crazy savings" and maybe that's the reason why new buyers are lowballing so much. Tradesy sets unrealistic expectations, they focus ONLY on bargain price nowadays. then I get $1K offers for $3K new Chanel.
> I wish they sent some "educating" emails too. how about telling the story of classic pieces, explaining that it's investment. and how about featuring rare collectible bags (limited editions, rare colors)? nope, everything is about beaten up mass-produced stock, mostly offered by pro-sellers for "bargain" prices, which are not so low after all.


Most of my items are priced better than my competitors and they still aren't selling. A lot of items on Tradesy are overpriced. The crazy savings they scream about is just so they can empty their own closets and promote the big sellers.


----------



## domifreaka

ser42 said:


> I just talked to Customer Service about one of my orders that the seller still hasn't confirmed, and they said they will be rolling out a seller rating feature. Finally. I'm really sick of trying to purchase items only to find out 3-10 days later either the seller is a non-responder or never shipped the item.
> 
> It's a fair point about the credit card back-up-- I just prefer not to have the charge on my credit card for something I'm not even sure will get to me.



Hmmm I'm not sure how I feel about the seller rating feature. I wish they could come up with other ways not to hold your cash, like ONLY charging once the sale has been confirmed. With the sellers rating it will become too much like ebay and Mercari. I sell mostly vintage chanel and LV and my mercari is full of " Thought the strap was longer", "smaller than expected" or better yet, low ratings because I didn't accept their lowball offers and they had to pay full price! Actually just today I had some message me on Tradesy saying they bought a tote from me 3 months ago and the strap broke. They asked if they can replace it for another bag in my closet. LOL


----------



## domifreaka

I think Tradesy was down today for about 10mins. Around 2pm EST...It didn't work on 2 different computers I tried or the app. Then once it went back up none of the pictures were loading (and I had two people msg me asking if I can email them photos because they're not showing up). SO maybe they are making some changes.


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> I think Tradesy was down today for about 10mins. Around 2pm EST...It didn't work on 2 different computers I tried or the app. Then once it went back up none of the pictures were loading (and I had two people msg me asking if I can email them photos because they're not showing up). SO maybe they are making some changes.


It probably had more to do with the massive server outage the Internet is experiencing today.


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> Hmmm I'm not sure how I feel about the seller rating feature. I wish they could come up with other ways not to hold your cash, like ONLY charging once the sale has been confirmed. With the sellers rating it will become too much like ebay and Mercari. I sell mostly vintage chanel and LV and my mercari is full of " Thought the strap was longer", "smaller than expected" or better yet, low ratings because I didn't accept their lowball offers and they had to pay full price! Actually just today I had some message me on Tradesy saying they bought a tote from me 3 months ago and the strap broke. They asked if they can replace it for another bag in my closet. LOL


I agree. If there are ratings, I'd rather they would be more objective, like average ship time and possibly SNAD return rate.


----------



## BeenBurned

domifreaka said:


> I think Tradesy was down today for about 10mins. Around 2pm EST...It didn't work on 2 different computers I tried or the app. Then once it went back up none of the pictures were loading (and I had two people msg me asking if I can email them photos because they're not showing up). SO maybe they are making some changes.





whateve said:


> It probably had more to do with the massive server outage the Internet is experiencing today.


I wasn't aware of a server outage today but bonanza was messed up too.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I wasn't aware of a server outage today but bonanza was messed up too.


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...ncreased-error-rates-secgov-possibly-impacted


----------



## GemsBerry

I did it again, bought a Prada from Abbey R for a very friendly price. But this time it's _returnable _for Tradesy credit and price is only a few hundred, I feel relaxed


----------



## ser42

whateve said:


> I agree. If there are ratings, I'd rather they would be more objective, like average ship time and possibly SNAD return rate.


I would totally be on board with this. I sell on other sites and understand the frustrations of sellers, too, but the fact that all THREE bags that I tried to buy on Tradesy were cancelled because of bad sellers really frustrates me. The objective ratings would work well. I also agree that their system would work much better if buyers are charged after sellers confirm, at a minimum, not when the order is placed.


----------



## sara3903

whateve said:


> Most of my items are priced better than my competitors and they still aren't selling. A lot of items on Tradesy are overpriced. The crazy savings they scream about is just so they can empty their own closets and promote the big sellers.


There is SO much overpricing on Tradesy--as a buyer I rarely visit anymore, because I don't see many of the bargains I used to. (I once scored an authentic Chanel jacket for--wait for it--$30!!!!! It ended up not fitting me, but I took it to the boutique to have a button replaced and was able to resell it for much more.)


----------



## GemsBerry

sara3903 said:


> There is SO much overpricing on Tradesy--as a buyer I rarely visit anymore, because I don't see many of the bargains I used to. (I once scored an authentic Chanel jacket for--wait for it--$30!!!!! It ended up not fitting me, but I took it to the boutique to have a button replaced and was able to resell it for much more.)


Exactly if they talk about bargains. for example, there's Nina Ricci bag with holes in the corners for $780. I can get the same bag in great condition from Realreal for $180-20% - my credit $100. there's a discrepancy between advertising "crazy savings" aggressively and not offering them, so it's a turnoff for customers, traffic dried up eventually. also have you mentioned if you click at one of those nice images in their email it never leads you to the listing, it shows pages of creepy images from Tradesy closet.


----------



## sara3903

GemsBerry said:


> Exactly if they talk about bargains. for example, there's Nina Ricci bag with holes in the corners for $780. I can get the same bag in great condition from Realreal for $180-20% - my credit $100. there's a discrepancy between advertising "crazy savings" aggressively and not offering them, so it's a turnoff for customers, traffic dried up eventually. also have you mentioned if you click at one of those nice images in their email it never leads you to the listing, it shows pages of creepy images from Tradesy closet.


Have you ever bought from one of the Tradesy closets? I've noticed two, Strawberry Fields (luxury) and Penny Lane (regular). Sometimes there is a good deal on something on sale in there, because they're trying to unload a return. But also--authenticity! I once bought a Tiffany necklace on Tradesy; some of the silver links were lopsided and you could see the solder joint. I sent it to them and said it was fake and Tradesy was like, Oh no--we took it to the Tiffany store and they said it's real. Either they lied or the Tiffany salesperson was like, oh yeah it says Tiffany on it, it's real. I pushed them and they returned my money. It was a few years ago--I hope they've improved their authentication process since then.


----------



## GemsBerry

sara3903 said:


> Have you ever bought from one of the Tradesy closets? I've noticed two, Strawberry Fields (luxury) and Penny Lane (regular). Sometimes there is a good deal on something on sale in there, because they're trying to unload a return. But also--authenticity! I once bought a Tiffany necklace on Tradesy; some of the silver links were lopsided and you could see the solder joint. I sent it to them and said it was fake and Tradesy was like, Oh no--we took it to the Tiffany store and they said it's real. Either they lied or the Tiffany salesperson was like, oh yeah it says Tiffany on it, it's real. I pushed them and they returned my money. It was a few years ago--I hope they've improved their authentication process since then.


I bought Givenchy bag from Abbey R and it had cut one leather bottom, it wasted listed as "never worn". It was final sale but I pushed them through PayPal claim and got refund. their authentication hasn't improved, they just have more people now who _claim _they know brands, but not all of them. when they do mistakes it's very hard for them to admit it,  I had to do independent authentication for my bag to prove they are wrong. Time and money wasted.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sara3903 said:


> There is SO much overpricing on Tradesy--as a buyer I rarely visit anymore, because I don't see many of the bargains I used to. (I once scored an authentic Chanel jacket for--wait for it--$30!!!!! It ended up not fitting me, but I took it to the boutique to have a button replaced and was able to resell it for much more.)



I saw a lot of wallets that sold at the Coach Outlet for $49 on Tradesy for over $200. I guess they mark the items really high and then offer the 10% or 15% discount. I know everyone is trying to profit but I would feel awful marking items up that high. I guess if the buyer is satisfied that's all that matters.

When Tradesy first started I found a lot of great deals, since the increase there are very few outside the Tradesy closets.  It's disappointing.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I saw a lot of wallets that sold at the Coach Outlet for $49 on Tradesy for over $200. I guess they mark the items really high and then offer the 10% or 15% discount. I know everyone is trying to profit but I would feel awful marking items up that high. I guess if the buyer is satisfied that's all that matters.
> 
> When Tradesy first started I found a lot of great deals, since the increase there are very few outside the Tradesy closets.  It's disappointing.


The problem is the big sellers. Once they came in, it became hard to find a good deal. And there is so much stuff from the big sellers clogging the search that it is hard to find something someone is actually selling from their own closet. I found a Coach vintage mini belt bag for $13.35 about a month ago so the bargains are still there, just harder to find.


----------



## GemsBerry

just a week ago image was cleaned nicely, yesterday two images were cleaned horribly. outer frame was visible and it's of low quality in pixels, it shows like the strap is all torn at the edges.
A recent sale takes over 36 hrs to go through. Android app has a lot of issues with uploading images, they get cropped in half in the middle and you can't upload any image to a saved draft that doesn't contain images. 
so much efficiency for commission increase.


----------



## whateve

I sold two items to the same buyer but not on the same day. She received the first item over 4 days ago. The second item she got 2 days ago. I know she is returning it because it is showing in Tradesy's closet and the "your earnings" is gone from the top of the item on my sales page. They haven't released the money for the first item but they released the money for another item that was delivered to a different buyer on the same day as that one. Do you think they are holding up the money from the first sale because of the return of the second item? Weirdly, this buyer bought another item from me over a year ago and returned it too. I don't know if she realizes I'm the same seller. With her return record, if this was ebay, she would have already been blocked.


----------



## luv2run41

Sadly, I am done with the site. I won't buy or sell. A year ago it was a wonderful place to buy and sell. I feel I was spoiled but it was a great site in the beginning.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I sold two items to the same buyer but not on the same day. She received the first item over 4 days ago. The second item she got 2 days ago. I know she is returning it because it is showing in Tradesy's closet and the "your earnings" is gone from the top of the item on my sales page. They haven't released the money for the first item but they released the money for another item that was delivered to a different buyer on the same day as that one. Do you think they are holding up the money from the first sale because of the return of the second item? Weirdly, this buyer bought another item from me over a year ago and returned it too. I don't know if she realizes I'm the same seller. With her return record, if this was ebay, she would have already been blocked.


I would email Tradesy and ask them what's going on. They really need to do a better job communicating!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I sold two items to the same buyer but not on the same day. She received the first item over 4 days ago. The second item she got 2 days ago. I know she is returning it because it is showing in Tradesy's closet and the "your earnings" is gone from the top of the item on my sales page. They haven't released the money for the first item but they released the money for another item that was delivered to a different buyer on the same day as that one. Do you think they are holding up the money from the first sale because of the return of the second item? Weirdly, this buyer bought another item from me over a year ago and returned it too. I don't know if she realizes I'm the same seller. With her return record, if this was ebay, she would have already been blocked.


It's a good sign that the item  showed up in Tradesy closet, it means they will release money. Someone here posted that ot took really long time, so you need to push them a little.
Excellent point on banning "serial returners". and it's not just buyer's remorse, some people really use it like bag-borrow-or-steal for events and return the all the items.

My pending sale was canceled unfortunately, the item was moved from sold and became available again. I emailed Tradesy and asked why. there are more and more canceled sales nowadays, I'm not sure if's about payment though, Tradesy may fail to pre-authenticate it timely.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> It's a good sign that the item  showed up in Tradesy closet, it means they will release money. Someone here posted that ot took really long time, so you need to push them a little.
> Excellent point on banning "serial returners". and it's not just buyer's remorse, some people really use it like bag-borrow-or-steal for events and return the all the items.
> 
> My pending sale was canceled unfortunately, the item was moved from sold and became available again. I emailed Tradesy and asked why. there are more and more canceled sales nowadays, I'm not sure if's about payment though, Tradesy may fail to pre-authenticate it timely.


I'm also wondering about 'serial' returners. What is to discourage buyers from buying and returning over and over again since returns are free and they are just using site credit? I had someone buy something, return it to Tradesy, then buy another, then return it to Tradesy. I was a bit worried that Tradesy would think we were working together or something! I still think the free returns are a good thing about Tradesy's site. Maybe serial returning isn't common.


----------



## Butterflyweed

luv2run41 said:


> Sadly, I am done with the site. I won't buy or sell. A year ago it was a wonderful place to buy and sell. I feel I was spoiled but it was a great site in the beginning.



me too, so disappointed lately with the site, I sold a bag and was returned by the buyer, few days later, I saw it for sale at Abbey's closet, but haven't release my earnings yet, so I waited a few days, still didn't release, finally emailed them, then they finally released my earnings. Used to, they're quick releasing funds, now, they say up to 21 days, I guess they wait until the 21st day.


----------



## LL777

I had a buyer who purchased a brand new bag with a dust bag. She claimed that the bag and box smelled like smoke. She sent it back to Tradesy. Tradesy updated the listing that the bag comes without a dust bag and added that the bag has some sort of white spots on it. The bag was spotless when I sent it to her and smelled like a brand new bag and not smoke.  I'm sure she just switched bags, kept mine and returned hers. It's scary.


----------



## jmc3007

LL777 said:


> I had a buyer who purchased a brand new bag with a dust bag. She claimed that the bag and box smelled like smoke. She sent it back to Tradesy. Tradesy updated the listing that the bag comes without a dust bag and added that the bag has some sort of white spots on it. The bag was spotless when I sent it to her and smelled like a brand new bag and not smoke.  I'm sure she just switched bags, kept mine and returned hers. It's scary.


did they pull the funds from you or the bag went into their closet? I find it helps tremendously if you photograph a 360 view of the item including dust bag, serial number etc so that in a case like this, even if the buyer did a switch you can still identify features that distinguish one item from the other. I have had returns to Tradesy's closets missing dust bags but since I already got my money released, they no longer matter. but if you got your funds pulled then your photos will help make your case that something was off and you won't accept a bait and switch from the buyer.


----------



## LL777

jmc3007 said:


> did they pull the funds from you or the bag went into their closet? I find it helps tremendously if you photograph a 360 view of the item including dust bag, serial number etc so that in a case like this, even if the buyer did a switch you can still identify features that distinguish one item from the other. I have had returns to Tradesy's closets missing dust bags but since I already got my money released, they no longer matter. but if you got your funds pulled then your photos will help make your case that something was off and you won't accept a bait and switch from the buyer.


No, they released my funds on time. She kept messaging me. The first message was the bag smells like smoke, her second message was that it maybe not smoke but it has outdoor and her last message to me was that she is "allergic to leather that smells like this". She volunteered all this information and I told Tradesy to look into the messages. So, they did and released my funds before they even received the bag. I got lucky there


----------



## GemsBerry

LL777 said:


> No, they released my funds on time. She kept messaging me. The first message was the bag smells like smoke, her second message was that it maybe not smoke but it has outdoor and her last message to me was that she is "allergic to leather that smells like this". She volunteered all this information and I told Tradesy to look into the messages. So, they did and released my funds before they even received the bag. I got lucky there


tags may help to prevent such behavior but it's not a complete remedy against the buyers who switch and wear items. As for smoke it becomes a more common issue, I think it's trending among scammers now. I wonder if I should include a clause in all my listings that leather bags smell like leather, synthetic lining may have its own smell as well?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I had 5 sales in 4 hours today. Even my most expensive handbag that had 222 likes finally sold! Is it tax return or just first of the month checks?? Anyway I'm happy right now. I hope all the sales work out.


----------



## nicole0612

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had 5 sales in 4 hours today. Even my most expensive handbag that had 222 likes finally sold! Is it tax return or just first of the month checks?? Anyway I'm happy right now. I hope all the sales work out.



This is great news! Very pleased for you [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had 5 sales in 4 hours today. Even my most expensive handbag that had 222 likes finally sold! Is it tax return or just first of the month checks?? Anyway I'm happy right now. I hope all the sales work out.


That's wonderful! Send some of that luck to me! I'm not having any activity on Tradesy or ebay. I wonder if the fact that my buyer is returning her purchase makes Tradesy hide my listings from buyers!


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had 5 sales in 4 hours today. Even my most expensive handbag that had 222 likes finally sold! Is it tax return or just first of the month checks?? Anyway I'm happy right now. I hope all the sales work out.


Very cool, congrats!


----------



## GemsBerry

I received my Prada bag from Tradesy closet. it's kind of SNAD-ish again, there are rubbed off spots and dark spots here and there. But at least it doesn't have structural damage (deep cuts like with Givenchy from Abbey R) and it wearable. both bags were described like new with "greasing from storage". it seems they do copy-paste for most of the listings without checking bags. Oh, and why did Tradesy stuff squish this almost 14" bag in 12" box, like they don't have bigger boxes or it will cost them a lot to ship it? no protection, no nothing.
Bottom line is it's a keeper for $367. I can either restore the bag for additional $100-150 in Japan (I can't seem to find adequate service in US for non-Chanel bags) or resell it without loosing $$. Buying from Tradesy closets is hit and miss.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I received my Prada bag from Tradesy closet. it's kind of SNAD-ish again, there are rubbed off spots and dark spots here and there. But at least it doesn't have structural damage (deep cuts like with Givenchy from Abbey R) and it wearable. both bags were described like new with "greasing from storage". it seems they do copy-paste for most of the listings without checking bags. Oh, and why did Tradesy stuff squish this almost 14" bag in 12" box, like they don't have bigger boxes or it will cost them a lot to ship it? no protection, no nothing.
> Bottom line is it's a keeper for $367. I can either restore the bag for additional $100-150 in Japan (I can't seem to find adequate service in US for non-Chanel bags) or resell it without loosing $$. Buying from Tradesy closets is hit and miss.
> View attachment 3624150
> View attachment 3624151
> View attachment 3624152
> View attachment 3624153
> View attachment 3624154
> View attachment 3624155



What service do you use in Japan?


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> What service do you use in Japan?


There are several. I went to department store in Ginza, they can completely scrap and re-dye the bag. but I needed a "spot" work to cover spots with matching color on Givenchy lamb leather. I found one in Kichijoji, Tokyo, he did an excellent job. There's also a very cool cobbler in Asakusa, who can fix anything. when other cobblers mess up they send bags to him. but it was very hard to find his contact info and he seems to be overbooked, I gave up eventually.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> There are several. I went to department store in Ginza, they can completely scrap and re-dye the bag. but I needed a "spot" work to cover spots with matching color on Givenchy lamb leather. I found one in Kichijoji, Tokyo, he did an excellent job. There's also a very cool cobbler in Asakusa, who can fix anything. when other cobblers mess up they send bags to him. but it was very hard to find his contact info and he seems to be overbooked, I gave up eventually.



This is great advice, thank you. I love Ginza for shopping, but with a baby at home I won't be traveling any time soon. Have you ever shipped to any of these (or others) in Japan that you were happy with while you were in the US?


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> This is great advice, thank you. I love Ginza for shopping, but with a baby at home I won't be traveling any time soon. Have you ever shipped to any of these (or others) in Japan that you were happy with while you were in the US?


I see. congrats on your baby! unfortunately, nobody speaks English among them, they don't do business by mail either. I bring bags, watches and shoes to repair each time. it's also a problem to get a good service for shoes and watches here without getting them scratched etc. leather repair in New York was quite good http://www.modernleathergoods.com/?section=contact-us but they won't do "spot touch ups".


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I see. congrats on your baby! unfortunately, nobody speaks English among them, they don't do business by mail either. I bring bags, watches and shoes to repair each time. it's also a problem to get a good service for shoes and watches here without getting them scratched etc. leather repair in New York was quite good http://www.modernleathergoods.com/?section=contact-us but they won't do "spot touch ups".



Thank you! Then I will keep this in mind for the future! [emoji173] I totally agree about the problems with getting a good repair here, even when the price is high and the shop is reputable.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> I received my Prada bag from Tradesy closet. it's kind of SNAD-ish again, there are rubbed off spots and dark spots here and there. But at least it doesn't have structural damage (deep cuts like with Givenchy from Abbey R) and it wearable. both bags were described like new with "greasing from storage". it seems they do copy-paste for most of the listings without checking bags. Oh, and why did Tradesy stuff squish this almost 14" bag in 12" box, like they don't have bigger boxes or it will cost them a lot to ship it? no protection, no nothing.
> Bottom line is it's a keeper for $367. I can either restore the bag for additional $100-150 in Japan (I can't seem to find adequate service in US for non-Chanel bags) or resell it without loosing $$. Buying from Tradesy closets is hit and miss.
> View attachment 3624150
> View attachment 3624151
> View attachment 3624152
> View attachment 3624153
> View attachment 3624154
> View attachment 3624155


The spots seem minor and would go away with a dab of leather conditioner. I would highly suggest trying that. I use the French line from Saphir available on eBay and Amazon.

In NYC I swear by the Leather Spa, who Celine also uses. It's not cheap ($200) for the whole bag but they're really good with matching color and when bags come back, you can never tell where the problem spots were. Depending on the location sometimes they're able to do spot touch ups but most of the time they would want to redo the whole thing.


----------



## domifreaka

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had 5 sales in 4 hours today. Even my most expensive handbag that had 222 likes finally sold! Is it tax return or just first of the month checks?? Anyway I'm happy right now. I hope all the sales work out.


Congrats!! how big is your closet? I had 5 sales on Tuesday, all in one day. Nothing since. My closet is down to 50 items now.


----------



## Luxxiebaby

Has anyone bought anything from one of the Tradesy closets and had them not fulfil the order?  I bought a bag from Abbey's closet and a week later they cancelled the sale and emailed me to say they can't find the bag! They have cancelled the sale but I have not received a refund. Needless to say, this experience has left a sour taste in my mouth. They should just close shop, already. It's obvious they are headed toward bankruptcy with these insane sales.  I just hope I get my refund soon.


----------



## nicole0612

Luxxiebaby said:


> Has anyone bought anything from one of the Tradesy closets and had them not fulfil the order?  I bought a bag from Abbey's closet and a week later they cancelled the sale and emailed me to say they can't find the bag! They have cancelled the sale but I have not received a refund. Needless to say, this experience has left a sour taste in my mouth. They should just close shop, already. It's obvious they are headed toward bankruptcy with these insane sales.  I just hope I get my refund soon.



I am so sorry. That is a new low for Tradesy.
I have experienced them being very slow to ship and item from their closet (2 weeks) and to be very slow with a refund. Good luck getting everything resolved quickly! Did you pay with PayPal by any chance?


----------



## GemsBerry

Luxxiebaby said:


> Has anyone bought anything from one of the Tradesy closets and had them not fulfil the order?  I bought a bag from Abbey's closet and a week later they cancelled the sale and emailed me to say they can't find the bag! They have cancelled the sale but I have not received a refund. Needless to say, this experience has left a sour taste in my mouth. They should just close shop, already. It's obvious they are headed toward bankruptcy with these insane sales.  I just hope I get my refund soon.


I'm sorry to hear that. I asked Tradesy what's going on with returned items and how they convert from new and like new to scratched and dirty in their closets. The head of Tadesy returns confirmed that they use items from their closets for photo shoots and events. she wrote that it's Tradesy property.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I asked Tradesy what's going on with returned items and how they convert from new and like new to scratched and dirty in their closets. The head of Tadesy returns confirmed that they use items from their closets for photo shoots and events. she wrote that it's Tradesy property.



That's cool if they use it but at least change the description so we're not led to think the items are still in the condition that it was originally sold as. I am assuming that's why there are so many SNAD cases with Tradesy's closet purchases.

Must be cool to be an employee at Tradesy. It seems like anyone can go, grab a purse to use for an event and then toss it back.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> That's cool if they use it but at least change the description so we're not led to think the items are still in the condition that it was originally sold as. I am assuming that's why there are so many SNAD cases with Tradesy's closet purchases.
> 
> Must be cool to be an employee at Tradesy. It seems like anyone can go, grab a purse to use for an event and then toss it back.


I don't know if employees are allowed to take anything they want. It's more likely they are loaning them out for events for a price, kind of a side business.


----------



## resplendent

Hi guys,

If I got a New Buyer discount, can I stack it with other deals they are offering like $50 off purchases over $400?

Thanks


----------



## ledobe

GemsBerry said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I asked Tradesy what's going on with returned items and how they convert from new and like new to scratched and dirty in their closets. The head of Tadesy returns confirmed that they use items from their closets for photo shoots and events. she wrote that it's Tradesy property.



I noticed one of my 'like new' items in their closet recently. The buyer messaged me about how nice it was when she got it but I noticed it about a month later on their closet with a description of scratches and such but with my pictures. They did finally change out the pictures and there are scratches now, if its the same bag. 

The listing is a mish mash of my original listing. Because of the timeline I wonder if they used my listing description with a different bag?  Either way I got my money so I'm not complaining.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> That's cool if they use it but at least change the description so we're not led to think the items are still in the condition that it was originally sold as. I am assuming that's why there are so many SNAD cases with Tradesy's closet purchases.
> 
> Must be cool to be an employee at Tradesy. It seems like anyone can go, grab a purse to use for an event and then toss it back.


That was my point exactly. and she  wrote " use for events and ..," like she cut off the sentence in the middle. I can only imagine for what, lending to all the family and friends? and I asked her why they use original description, pictures and I'm not cool if they keep using a copy of my receipt with my SA name (she's not cool with it either). it was enclosed for a brand new bag, and now they are selling a scratched crap. Also it should not appear in my closet in sold with their horrible pictures with clickable link. If its Tradesy property no and they do whatever they want with it, don't link it to my closet anymore. Returns department responded they "would pass this info on".


----------



## GemsBerry

ledobe said:


> I noticed one of my 'like new' items in their closet recently. The buyer messaged me about how nice it was when she got it but I noticed it about a month later on their closet with a description of scratches and such but with my pictures. They did finally change out the pictures and there are scratches now, if its the same bag.
> 
> The listing is a mish mash of my original listing. Because of the timeline I wonder if they used my listing description with a different bag?  Either way I got my money so I'm not complaining.


I assume it's your bag but Tradesy "used it for events". It's great you pushed them to change the pictures at least.


----------



## Luxxiebaby

I paid with PayPal via my credit card. I checked today and have been refunded.  I was so excited to buy the bag. What's weird is they waited a few days to confirm the sale. Then they confirmed it. A few more days passed and I asked when would it ship. They said the next day. When the next day came I got a message saying they couldn't find the bag. Either they are very disorganized or the bag went to someone else, perhaps internally. What an ordeal for nothing.



nicole0612 said:


> I am so sorry. That is a new low for Tradesy.
> I have experienced them being very slow to ship and item from their closet (2 weeks) and to be very slow with a refund. Good luck getting everything resolved quickly! Did you pay with PayPal by any chance?


----------



## GemsBerry

Damn it. Prada bag from Tradesy is a SNAD, not SNAD-ish. Today I decided to groom it with Collonil leather gel before wearing and I found a large water spot at the corner that was hiding among wrinkles of gauffre leather. We know that water spots should be disclosed and they are difficult to take care of once the damage is done. It's a deal breaker, it will cost additional ~$100-150 to cover this spot alongside multiple spots and discolorations for $175, which makes price of this bag too high for its condition. I sent it back with misrepresentation claim. I really didn't want to give up on Tradesy but 2 orders of out 2 are SNADs. even if I see a NWT bag and they swear it was inspected by Tracy herself I'm done with Tradesy closets.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Damn it. Prada bag from Tradesy is a SNAD, not SNAD-ish. Today I decided to groom it with Collonil leather gel before wearing and I found a large water spot at the corner that was hiding among wrinkles of gauffre leather. We know that water spots should be disclosed and they are difficult to take care of once the damage is done. It's a deal breaker, it will cost additional ~$100-150 to cover this spot alongside multiple spots and discolorations for $175, which makes price of this bag too high for its condition. I sent it back with misrepresentation claim. I really didn't want to give up on Tradesy but 2 orders of out 2 are SNADs. even if I see a NWT bag and they swear it was inspected by Tracy herself I'm done with Tradesy closets.



So sorry, what a hassle! I would never buy from Tradesy anymore unless I would still want it at that price for the worst condition possible. Anything goes. It could be OK, but it could be completely destroyed also. I hope your refund is faster than my last one (~2 months!).


----------



## nicole0612

Luxxiebaby said:


> I paid with PayPal via my credit card. I checked today and have been refunded.  I was so excited to buy the bag. What's weird is they waited a few days to confirm the sale. Then they confirmed it. A few more days passed and I asked when would it ship. They said the next day. When the next day came I got a message saying they couldn't find the bag. Either they are very disorganized or the bag went to someone else, perhaps internally. What an ordeal for nothing.



I'm so glad you got your refund! Sorry you had to deal with this situation.


----------



## whateve

When I listed my NWT Coach scarf on Tradesy, Tradesy's suggested price was $25. I sold it for $41, including shipping. Retail was $38. Tradesy priced the returned item at $48, so they don't follow their own pricing recommendations.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> So sorry, what a hassle! I would never buy from Tradesy anymore unless I would still want it at that price for the worst condition possible. Anything goes. It could be OK, but it could be completely destroyed also. I hope your refund is faster than my last one (~2 months!).


Thank you Nicole, it will be very hard to deny that the spot is there so I feel upbeat


----------



## poopsie

GemsBerry said:


> Damn it. Prada bag from Tradesy is a SNAD, not SNAD-ish. Today I decided to groom it with Collonil leather gel before wearing and I found a large water spot at the corner that was hiding among wrinkles of gauffre leather. We know that water spots should be disclosed and they are difficult to take care of once the damage is done. It's a deal breaker, it will cost additional ~$100-150 to cover this spot alongside multiple spots and discolorations for $175, which makes price of this bag too high for its condition. I sent it back with misrepresentation claim. I really didn't want to give up on Tradesy but 2 orders of out 2 are SNADs. even if I see a NWT bag and they swear it was inspected by Tracy herself* I'm done with Tradesy closets.*



That is probably better for all concerned.
I didn't really see anything all _that_  horrible in the photos you posted and you didn't find the water spot either until doing a detailed go over of the bag. If it was hiding who would see it?
It is a light colored bag and as such will tend to show every little bump it comes into contact with. I had a talco gaufre and it was looking dingy in short order no matter how I babied it. Just the nature of the beast. I don't ever put anything on a bag to treat it. I wouldn't want a bag that had been treated with an after market product. So, please I hope that you didn't actually put that Collonil stuff on the bag and then return it. Not that I am going to buy it but still.................... 
Tradesy needs to do a better job, but with the volume they must be handling, plus the deep discounts I just don't see it happening. Best to either stay away or temper ones expectations


----------



## GemsBerry

poopsie said:


> That is probably better for all concerned.
> I didn't really see anything all _that_  horrible in the photos you posted and you didn't find the water spot either until doing a detailed go over of the bag. If it was hiding who would see it?
> It is a light colored bag and as such will tend to show every little bump it comes into contact with. I had a talco gaufre and it was looking dingy in short order no matter how I babied it. Just the nature of the beast. I don't ever put anything on a bag to treat it. I wouldn't want a bag that had been treated with an after market product. So, please I hope that you didn't actually put that Collonil stuff on the bag and then return it. Not that I am going to buy it but still....................
> Tradesy needs to do a better job, but with the volume they must be handling, plus the deep discounts I just don't see it happening. Best to either stay away or temper ones expectations


No I haven't started and I'm happy I didn't use a drop of pricey Collonil on it. you didn't see it at photos because photos were horrible, I received the bag at night and I took them in a rush in the dark with flash. but for misrepresentation case I have better ones. maybe it's not _that_ horrible but as I said restoration will have a hefty price tag, it's not worth it. as for "pre-treated" bags I don't even want to start on what comes in contact with bags, including body liquids, toilet floors etc. Collonil is a _cleansing gel._
ETA: As for reducing expectations, I don't think so. I don't buy crap from the beginning, I don't like holding such things. As a seller I sell NWT or like new mostly and if there's a tiny issue I disclose it honestly and reflect it in the price. I expect companies and other sellers to have integrity. Given the current depressed condition of second hand market, it's a buyer's market. 2 out 2 SNADs with Tradesy closets don't leave any room for further expectations, I'm done with them.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> No I haven't started and I'm happy I didn't use a drop of pricey Collonil on it. you didn't see it at photos because photos were horrible, I received the bag at night and I took them in a rush in the dark with flash. but for misrepresentation case I have better ones. maybe it's not _that_ horrible but as I said restoration will have a hefty price tag, it's not worth it. as for "pre-treated" bags I don't even want to start on what comes in contact with bags, including body liquids, toilet floors etc. Collonil is a _cleansing gel._
> ETA: As for reducing expectations, I don't think so. I don't buy crap from the beginning, I don't like holding such things. As a seller I sell NWT or like new mostly and if there's a tiny issue I disclose it honestly and reflect it in the price. I expect companies and other sellers to have integrity. Given the current depressed condition of second hand market, it's a buyer's market. 2 out 2 SNADs with Tradesy closets don't leave any room for further expectations, I'm done with them.


That looks terrible!


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> So sorry, what a hassle! I would never buy from Tradesy anymore unless I would still want it at that price for the worst condition possible. Anything goes. It could be OK, but it could be completely destroyed also. I hope your refund is faster than my last one (~2 months!).


I mentioned earlier that I bought back my own bag after it was returned to Tradesy and they marked it down another 40% from my list price. Luckily it turned out to be a happy ending, the item remained more or less the same as when I had sold it. I do realize I was quite fortunate given what's been going on.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> I mentioned earlier that I bought back my own bag after it was returned to Tradesy and they marked it down another 40% from my list price. Luckily it turned out to be a happy ending, the item remained more or less the same as when I had sold it. I do realize I was quite fortunate given what's been going on.


That's a lucky turnaround!


----------



## fashion_victim9

I was looking for black Valentino rockstud flats now, so I put Valentino Rockstud in search, then chose "flats" category and color "black", and it showed me ONLY Valentino Rockstud black flats! I am surprised lol, cause it used to show tones of crap that has nothing to do with my request. Did they finally fix their search engine?


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> I was looking for black Valentino rockstud flats now, so I put Valentino Rockstud in search, then chose "flats" category and color "black", and it showed me ONLY Valentino Rockstud black flats! I am surprised lol, cause it used to show tones of crap that has nothing to do with my request. Did they finally fix their search engine?


not for me, that's how I always do my search - usually 1 or 2 words at the most and then filter down by brand, type, color, size etc.  I rarely begin the search by brand as it can be too broad. it works better when item has a name like a Rogue tote from Coach, Marcie from Chloe and so on. again so much of the quality of results depends on the inputs from sellers, if they don't classify/categorize well then their items get lost in the black hole. for me it's important to fill out every drop down box or field that Tradesy has in the listing, it helps with populating my results better.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> not for me, that's how I always do my search - usually 1 or 2 words at the most and then filter down by brand, type, color, size etc.  I rarely begin the search by brand as it can be too broad. it works better when item has a name like a Rogue tote from Coach, Marcie from Chloe and so on. again so much of the quality of results depends on the inputs from sellers, if they don't classify/categorize well then their items get lost in the black hole. for me it's important to fill out every drop down box or field that Tradesy has in the listing, it helps with populating my results better.



usually same here, that's why I was so surprised


----------



## Pinkpeony123

I just got a VERY low low ball offer on one of my LV items...
I go to her closet and she has a 10 year old dirty creased Monogram wallet listed for $1000.
How is she gonna low ball my like new item and she has an old overpriced damaged wallet for sale???
Maybe she wants it to resell but I'm just going to ignore her. I respect all reasonable offers but her offer is not even worth negotiating.


----------



## fashion_victim9

girls, can pls someone advice paid authentication service? Just figured out that Carol Diva doesn't authenticate the brand that I need, and it's a pity cause I like how quickly she answers and it costs only $7. authenticate4you can ignore requests for weeks, lollipuf takes too much for it and ***************** has too many negative feedbacks everywhere. don't know other options


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> usually same here, that's why I was so surprised



That would be great news. I always search this way also and still got the same crap misc results recently, but I have not tried in the last few days. Still having the issue of filtering like this and getting NO results, for example for a Hermes scarf ring, but getting plenty of hits when I search in Google for "Tradesy Hermes scarf ring".


----------



## nicole0612

Pinkpeony123 said:


> I just got a VERY low low ball offer on one of my LV items...
> I go to her closet and she has a 10 year old dirty creased Monogram wallet listed for $1000.
> How is she gonna low ball my like new item and she has an old overpriced damaged wallet for sale???
> Maybe she wants it to resell but I'm just going to ignore her. I respect all reasonable offers but her offer is not even worth negotiating.



This is so annoying! I had the same thing happen to me today on poshmark.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> girls, can pls someone advice paid authentication service? Just figured out that Carol Diva doesn't authenticate the brand that I need, and it's a pity cause I like how quickly she answers and it costs only $7. authenticate4you can ignore requests for weeks, lollipuf takes too much for it and ***************** has too many negative feedbacks everywhere. don't know other options



What brand is it?


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know a service that authenticates VCA jewelry? 
Authenticate4u and lollipuff do not.
***************** does but I don't trust them.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know a service that authenticates VCA jewelry?
> Authenticate4u and lollipuff do not.
> ***************** does but I don't trust them.



Have you searched for jewelers that specialize in this? I would think they would be the only reliable authenticators for high end jewelry. They could tell if the stones were genuine and the markings are correct and identify real gold or plated. Good luck.


----------



## mmkhoury

Yes, I've sold a good amount of shoes and dresses on there. But their customer service is not the best. I am currently waiting for them today end me a shipping kit to send and item out and they send me emails saying I better ship my item before I loose the sale. I told them I never received the shipping kit. They are unorganized.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> What brand is it?



Valentino shoe


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I was looking for black Valentino rockstud flats now, so I put Valentino Rockstud in search, then chose "flats" category and color "black", and it showed me ONLY Valentino Rockstud black flats! I am surprised lol, cause it used to show tones of crap that has nothing to do with my request. Did they finally fix their search engine?


I agree, it seems that search has improved just recently. Whatever I look for appears in first three pages. I keep giving them search feedback.
also someone wrote that they finally found a particular leather jacket in my closet, that would be impossible if search doesn't show items correctly.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> girls, can pls someone advice paid authentication service? Just figured out that Carol Diva doesn't authenticate the brand that I need, and it's a pity cause I like how quickly she answers and it costs only $7. authenticate4you can ignore requests for weeks, lollipuf takes too much for it and ***************** has too many negative feedbacks everywhere. don't know other options


I recently authenticated a bag with both CarolDiva and *****************, both charged $7. I had to bug AF, it took 4-5 days with them, CD responded in 2 days. 
BTW Authenticate4U never responded, I emailed them for 3-4 weeks. I think they are out of buz.


----------



## whateve

mmkhoury said:


> Yes, I've sold a good amount of shoes and dresses on there. But their customer service is not the best. I am currently waiting for them today end me a shipping kit to send and item out and they send me emails saying I better ship my item before I loose the sale. I told them I never received the shipping kit. They are unorganized.


I think it is a waste of time and money to wait for the shipping kit. As a buyer, I hate waiting so long for my package.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Valentino shoe



I was going to recommend the same thread.  They are very good and helpful!


----------



## nicole0612

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Have you searched for jewelers that specialize in this? I would think they would be the only reliable authenticators for high end jewelry. They could tell if the stones were genuine and the markings are correct and identify real gold or plated. Good luck.


This is a good idea.  There are so many fakes at all price points that it is nice to authenticate prior to purchase, but I do know that I can send in a purchase to VCA to have the item polished for ~$200 and they check authenticity at the time of the service of course.  I really like your idea; I think I could search online for jewelers who sell VCA and see if they would be willing to authenticate for a lower fee than $200.  Thanks!


----------



## Fullcloset

So as an aside - Ebay sent this form around to oppose new legislation that the greedy politicians now want to charge sales tax on everything bought and sold over the internet which whether you are a buyer or a seller - you'll want to oppose. 

https://www.ebaymainstreet.com/camp...s&utm_source=marketing-email&utm_medium=email


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> So as an aside - Ebay sent this form around to oppose new legislation that the greedy politicians now want to charge sales tax on everything bought and sold over the internet which whether you are a buyer or a seller - you'll want to oppose.
> 
> https://www.ebaymainstreet.com/camp...s&utm_source=marketing-email&utm_medium=email


It's only for New York State buyers. I'm surprised California hasn't already done this. Many sellers won't sell to people within their own state for this very reason, but New York is overstepping what most states do, which is require the seller to collect sales tax from buyers within their same state. Technically any buyer who makes out of state purchases is supposed to pay sales tax to their state, but not many do.

ETA: I thought this was already tried by another state and it was shot down. How can New York state impose their law over a company in another state?


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> So as an aside - Ebay sent this form around to oppose new legislation that the greedy politicians now want to charge sales tax on everything bought and sold over the internet which whether you are a buyer or a seller - you'll want to oppose.
> 
> https://www.ebaymainstreet.com/camp...s&utm_source=marketing-email&utm_medium=email


Unfortunately, they try to do in Maryland too. not at state level yet, but at local tax offices. I occasionally receive tax bills for MD sales tax for items purchased from UK. I have to fight back, especially when I _return _these items. I already got two or three notices like this over last year. I do pay a lot of taxes via Nordstrom, Yoox, Amazaon, etc. who collect local sales tax.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Unfortunately, they try to do in Maryland too. not at state level yet, but at local tax offices. I occasionally receive tax bills for MD sales tax for items purchased from UK. I have to fight back, especially when I _return _these items. I already got two or three notices like this over last year. I do pay a lot of taxes via Nordstrom, Yoox, Amazaon, etc. who collect local sales tax.


How does Maryland know about your purchases from the UK?


----------



## whateve

I wish I could see how many views my items are getting on Tradesy, like ebay shows. I have no idea if anyone is viewing my listings unless they favorite them.


----------



## BeenBurned

Fullcloset said:


> So as an aside - Ebay sent this form around to oppose new legislation that the greedy politicians now want to charge sales tax on everything bought and sold over the internet which whether you are a buyer or a seller - you'll want to oppose.
> 
> https://www.ebaymainstreet.com/camp...s&utm_source=marketing-email&utm_medium=email


Amazon has been doing this for a while.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Amazon has been doing this for a while.


Amazon had a big dispute with the state of California and eventually they capitulated. I pay sales tax when the items are fulfilled by Amazon or when the associate is in California. I don't pay sales tax when the seller is in another state. The New York legislation goes further than this, expecting the marketplace to collect sales tax for the state of New York even when the individual seller doesn't have a physical presence in New York. Ebay would be required to collect these taxes if they wished to do business with New York residents. The individual sellers wouldn't be involved.


----------



## whateve

As I mentioned before, I sold two items to the same buyer, but not on the same day. The second item was delivered 2 days after the first. On the third day of the second sale, I noticed that the item was going to be returned as the "your earnings". The fourth day of the first item passed but my money wasn't released. Today, it has been 12 days since the first item was delivered and just now the "your earnings" disappeared from that sale. So it sounds like they allowed the buyer to initiate a return after the 4 day window passed. What really irks me is this buyer bought something from me almost a year ago and also returned that item. There is something fishy about this buyer. All her purchases from me were scarves, so it isn't like they didn't fit.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Do you need a paid authentication? There are Valentino shoe experts here.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/



thanks! I know, I just wanted private authentication, but I already posted the shoes to those thread and the shoes are fake as I thought (purchased not on Tradesy though, from offline consignment store)


----------



## ledobe

Question for y'all-when do you put your self on vacation mode?  How long do you need to be unavailable before you feel like you need to do this?


----------



## fashion_victim9

ledobe said:


> Question for y'all-when do you put your self on vacation mode?  How long do you need to be unavailable before you feel like you need to do this?



I've never tried it, don't wanna lose any sales even if I'm away, there's always someone who can ship for me


----------



## ledobe

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've never tried it, don't wanna lose any sales even if I'm away, there's always someone who can ship for me



This is the first time I've ever considered it-I'm going to be gone 5 full days with no one to ship anything for me.  I am thinking I probably won't, I know I've had sellers take longer than that to ship to me. And I would let any buyers know.  I have such a small closet and haven't sold anything in at least a month, I just figured it's murphy's law that I'd sell something the minute I leave for the airport.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Amazon had a big dispute with the state of California and eventually they capitulated. I pay sales tax when the items are fulfilled by Amazon or when the associate is in California. I don't pay sales tax when the seller is in another state. The New York legislation goes further than this, expecting the marketplace to collect sales tax for the state of New York even when the individual seller doesn't have a physical presence in New York. Ebay would be required to collect these taxes if they wished to do business with New York residents. The individual sellers wouldn't be involved.


I pay tax on anything that is normally taxable in my state when I buy on Amazon. (For example, we don't pay tax on clothing here so if I buy shoes/clothes on Amazon, there's no tax.) Any other items, we're taxed no matter where the seller is located.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> thanks! I know, I just wanted private authentication, but I already posted the shoes to those thread and the shoes are fake as I thought (purchased not on Tradesy though, from offline consignment store)



Sorry to hear that!!


----------



## nicole0612

ledobe said:


> This is the first time I've ever considered it-I'm going to be gone 5 full days with no one to ship anything for me.  I am thinking I probably won't, I know I've had sellers take longer than that to ship to me. And I would let any buyers know.  I have such a small closet and haven't sold anything in at least a month, I just figured it's murphy's law that I'd sell something the minute I leave for the airport.



I think 5 days is OK, 7 days or more and I would do vacation mode. If anyone purchases without sending you a message first, just immediately send them a message saying that you are out of town until XXX and you will ship immediately when you return and ask if that is OK. That happened to me a couple of fines when I was gone for 2-3 days (back when Tradesy was more active) and the buyer was always fine with it and said they were so happy that I updated them immediately.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> As I mentioned before, I sold two items to the same buyer, but not on the same day. The second item was delivered 2 days after the first. On the third day of the second sale, I noticed that the item was going to be returned as the "your earnings". The fourth day of the first item passed but my money wasn't released. Today, it has been 12 days since the first item was delivered and just now the "your earnings" disappeared from that sale. So it sounds like they allowed the buyer to initiate a return after the 4 day window passed. What really irks me is this buyer bought something from me almost a year ago and also returned that item. There is something fishy about this buyer. All her purchases from me were scarves, so it isn't like they didn't fit.


I called Tradesy about my buyer and they weren't concerned. They said she buys a lot and returns a lot, but keeps more than she returns. After I got off the phone, my money got released.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> Question for y'all-when do you put your self on vacation mode?  How long do you need to be unavailable before you feel like you need to do this?


If I'm going for less than a week, I probably wouldn't put myself on vacation mode. You have 10 days from the date of sale to ship.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> How does Maryland know about your purchases from the UK?


For the package from UK, I actually purchased it from US site. it's UK brand, they didn't have the bag here and shipped it from warehouse in UK. 
MD tax office picks info on international packages randomly, it just getting outrageous last year. the same with custom fees. one package had invoice and properly filled waybill attached for $405, JFK custom office "estimated" value to be $900 and sent me bill for $90. I had to send them letters with bank statement. It's ridiculous. I really get a lot of shipments, but there's no reason to pull out numbers from your you know what haha


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> For the package from UK, I actually purchased it from US site. it's UK brand, they didn't have the bag here and shipped it from warehouse in UK.
> MD tax office picks info on international packages randomly, it just getting outrageous last year. the same with custom fees. one package had invoice and properly filled waybill attached for $405, JFK custom office "estimated" value to be $900 and sent me bill for $90. I had to send them letters with bank statement. It's ridiculous. I really get a lot of shipments, but there's no reason to pull out numbers from your you know what haha


That's a total bummer, fingers crossed that NY remains highly inefficient indefinitely and won't start pulling shipment data. That said shipments via DHL/FedEx/UPS rely on invoices supplied by the merchants and in my experience JFK Customs use that to assess duty. I've never seen them used estimated value based on something else other than receipts. Often times I've been able to argue against their duties when my purchases come in below the $800 exemption before shipping costs. DHL is fantastic with this service, I can email their point person the itemized invoice and 24HR later they'll release the parcel without duty.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> That's a total bummer, fingers crossed that NY remains highly inefficient indefinitely and won't start pulling shipment data. That said shipments via DHL/FedEx/UPS rely on invoices supplied by the merchants and in my experience JFK Customs use that to assess duty. I've never seen them used estimated value based on something else other than receipts. Often times I've been able to argue against their duties when my purchases come in below the $800 exemption before shipping costs. DHL is fantastic with this service, I can email their point person the itemized invoice and 24HR later they'll release the parcel without duty.


It started at Federal level somewhere, I doubt that local MD tax office decided at lunch to pick up packages randomly and start charging sales tax on them. I hope these "creative" approach will stop, it looks like a desperate attempt to collect more money bending the law before administration changed. 

so far Tradesy doesn't charge any sales tax, I wonder is they will.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I wrote here before about shoes being returned to me not in the same condition. I sold brand new shoes without any damages, in box, and received them with scuffed soles without original package. Tradesy offered me to send them back to their office which I did and got paid. And I just noticed that they relisted them in Abbey R closet for $666, that's almost $340 more expensive than my original price!! they posted them as NWT, with my old pictures that don't show ANY sole damages lol what were they thinking??


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wrote here before about shoes being returned to me not in the same condition. I sold brand new shoes without any damages, in box, and received them with scuffed soles without original package. Tradesy offered me to send them back to their office which I did and got paid. And I just noticed that they relisted them in Abbey R closet for $666, that's almost $340 more expensive than my original price!! they posted them as NWT, with my old pictures that don't show ANY sole damages lol what were they thinking??


I would email them and ask to update pics and description and unlink it from your closet. I addressed this issue to the head of returns department a couple of months ago, but nothing changed unfortunately.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

haha. Oh wait, do you mean you want to resell my purse??


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I could use a coupon code right now.......... lol. my Tradesy wishlist is growing.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

anyone make multiple accounts to get this $50 off? Tempted. lol....


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> anyone make multiple accounts to get this $50 off? Tempted. lol....


I have a few times.


----------



## 7chakra

Ladies,  I got a pair of shoes sold during this  current 10% shoes sale event.  It turned out that's it's me who is paying this 10% not the website as it used to be!  Is in it a robbery?  I thought it's as used to be "tradesy pays 10%", however all these looking like" generous loving customers "website uses a dirty policy making people believe that they hold sales,  but it's sellers who forcibly pays the 10%.


----------



## NANI1972

7chakra said:


> Ladies,  I got a pair of shoes sold during this  current 10% shoes sale event.  It turned out that's it's me who is paying this 10% not the website as it used to be!  Is in it a robbery?  I thought it's as used to be "tradesy pays 10%", however all these looking like" generous loving customers "website uses a dirty policy making people believe that they hold sales,  but it's sellers who forcibly pays the 10%.



Did you opt into the sale or was your item automatically put on sale?


----------



## 7chakra

I do have on this " limited time price drop events", but I didn't have clue that now all sales are on sellers behalf,  they greedy bastards take extra 10% from us plus they make their 15%. What is this???! "


----------



## NANI1972

7chakra said:


> I do have on this " limited time price drop events", but I didn't have clue that now all sales are on sellers behalf,  they greedy bastards take extra 10% from us plus they make their 15%. What is this???! "



They changed this months ago and it's in their terms, they also sent out an email concerning their new policies.


----------



## 7chakra

Thank You.  Then it's time for me to move back to eBay's platform.  Paying almost 30% in commission isn't for me.


----------



## whateve

7chakra said:


> Thank You.  Then it's time for me to move back to eBay's platform.  Paying almost 30% in commission isn't for me.


You don't have to opt in to the sales. I don't.


----------



## NANI1972

So I had picked up momentum really good sales now it's crickets again.....


----------



## ThisVNchick

7chakra said:


> Thank You.  Then it's time for me to move back to eBay's platform.  Paying almost 30% in commission isn't for me.



You can also increase your initial price so when these sales happen, the price that it sells for with discount is your target price. I started to opt into these Tradesy sales tactics because it seems like my items were getting more exposure than me just having them marked at a reasonable price. Something about having an item priced "on sale" sparks people's interest to buy vs seeing an item not marked on sale (even if listed at a fair price or below Tradesy market price).


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> So I had picked up momentum really good sales now it's crickets again.....


I've only made one sale in March!


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> I've only made one sale in March!



What a bummer! [emoji21]
So much for "improvements" right?!


----------



## LL777

I can't understand why it takes sooo long to transfer funds from Tradesy to my bank account.


----------



## jmc3007

Tradesy just updated policy re cancellations for pro sellers, 1 for every 30 sales per quarter which is same as policy for returns due to SNAD. They also clarify that cancellation requested by buyers will still be counted against sellers which means sellers should be feel less guilted into doing that.


----------



## GemsBerry

LL777 said:


> I can't understand why it takes sooo long to transfer funds from Tradesy to my bank account.


because Tradesy doesn't transfer your money until 4th business day after you click transfer, they hold it. then deposit is made on the next business day, that's how long it actually takes. I learnt it when Tradesy took my money back for the item they misauthenticated. they took money from my account 4-5 days before the deposit was made (I withdrew money on Fri, so I thought, but they didn't actually send it until late Wed-Thu).


----------



## jng2b

I just bought a bag on Tradesy. I had no idea that I could have negotiated the price! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## whateve

jng2b said:


> I just bought a bag on Tradesy. I had no idea that I could have negotiated the price! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Not all sellers will negotiate. I really hate it when buyers think they can do that!


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Tradesy just updated policy re cancellations for pro sellers, 1 for every 30 sales per quarter which is same as policy for returns due to SNAD. They also clarify that cancellation requested by buyers will still be counted against sellers which means sellers should be feel less guilted into doing that.



I had like 2 or 3 cancellations for all 600+ sales, but they still don't want me to be pro


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> Not all sellers will negotiate. I really hate it when buyers think they can do that!


I agree. When I get messages like these, I politely decline and say "price firm", even though I get irritated over them. I've found that people who want to haggle are the worst buyers...very high-maintenance and difficult to please.

I'll lower the price at my discretion, but I won't do it as a favor for anyone, anymore.


----------



## fashion_victim9

7chakra said:


> I do have on this " limited time price drop events", but I didn't have clue that now all sales are on sellers behalf,  they greedy bastards take extra 10% from us plus they make their 15%. What is this???! "



greedy bastards, really? you agreed to give this 10% discount, and it's not their fault that you didn't know it and didn't read their terms and their e-mail about it. it's always easier to blame someone else.. I'm not happy that they don't support these sales anymore, but they didn't hide it and you can see that there's no "paid by Tradesy" signature above discounted prices anymore.


----------



## northerndancer

whateve said:


> Not all sellers will negotiate. I really hate it when buyers think they can do that!



How does a buyer know who does and who doesn't?


----------



## whateve

northerndancer said:


> How does a buyer know who does and who doesn't?


I would assume they don't unless it says so in the listing or on their about me page. It's up to you if you want to ask. I have items in my closet I would be willing to negotiate on but on others I won't.


----------



## GemsBerry

Update on my SNAD Prada from Abbey R. I got refund in original form of payment with sincere apologies, it was quite fast and easy this time.


----------



## jng2b

bernz84 said:


> I agree. When I get messages like these, I politely decline and say "price firm", even though I get irritated over them. I've found that people who want to haggle are the worst buyers...very high-maintenance and difficult to please.
> 
> I'll lower the price at my discretion, but I won't do it as a favor for anyone, anymore.



Well I am glad to hear that! It was sort of an impulse purchase and I was kicking myself for not asking. However, it sounds like it really isn't the norm to negotiate. I am glad that I was not ripped off! Thanks [emoji846]


----------



## northerndancer

whateve said:


> I would assume they don't unless it says so in the listing or on their about me page. It's up to you if you want to ask. I have items in my closet I would be willing to negotiate on but on others I won't.



Thanks.  It would be nice if it was a bit more obvious the way it is on eBay.  You know which sellers are looking for offers and which aren't.   I'm happy to deal in a "price not negotiable" environment but, as the previous poster indicated, it doesn't feel good if you think you missed a better deal because you didn't know to ask.


----------



## domifreaka

I always assume seller isn't accepting offers unless it actually says so in their description. I use to have "reasonable offers accepted" but was getting offers 50% off asking price so I took it down. Now I still get the stupid "what your lowest" messages but I think a little less.


----------



## ThisVNchick

domifreaka said:


> I always assume seller isn't accepting offers unless it actually says so in their description. I use to have "reasonable offers accepted" but was getting offers 50% off asking price so I took it down. Now I still get the stupid "what your lowest" messages but I think a little less.



I thought the lowest price you could send was 30% off the original listing price? Did they redo the BO option?


----------



## NANI1972

ThisVNchick said:


> I thought the lowest price you could send was 30% off the original listing price? Did they redo the BO option?



That was when they actually had a best offer feature, they haven't had that for quite a while now.


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> That was when they actually had a best offer feature, they haven't had that for quite a while now.



Ah, I re-read what the OP wrote. I guess she/he posted within the listing that she/he was accepting reasonable offers, not actually using the BO feature that's why I was confused as to why people were able to send offers at 50% off. Got it. 

In regards to the BO feature, I didn't know they took that away either. So many changes...


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Ah, I re-read what the OP wrote. I guess she/he posted within the listing that she/he was accepting reasonable offers, not actually using the BO feature that's why I was confused as to why people were able to send offers at 50% off. Got it.
> 
> In regards to the BO feature, I didn't know they took that away either. So many changes...


There were problems with the BO feature. One thing that was great was that the buyer had to actually pay when they made their offer. Then, if the seller accepted, the payment was already there, and she could ship immediately. The problem with the system is that it didn't allow any back and forth. So if the seller declined the offer, they couldn't offer a counter offer. Once I declined a offer and wanted to send a message to the buyer telling her what price I would accept, and there was no method to do that. Every BO I got through the BO feature was for the maximum 30%. There are very few cases when I'd be okay with giving that much of a discount.

Another issue with the BO system is that it was only available to certain people. As a buyer, I never got the opportunity to try it.


----------



## whateve

Another annoying potential buyer contacts me Saturday morning asking for a lower price. I agree and tell her the listing will stay at the lower price until midnight. No response. Midnight comes and she doesn't buy. What is wrong with people? This is the second time this has happened to me in a week.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> Another annoying potential buyer contacts me Saturday morning asking for a lower price. I agree and tell her the listing will stay at the lower price until midnight. No response. Midnight comes and she doesn't buy. What is wrong with people? This is the second time this has happened to me in a week.



It is annoying. They do me like that all the time. I think it's just a game to some people to see if they convince you to do it.


----------



## Lee Jessica

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?


I never ever heard this site before.. :/


----------



## Lee Jessica

I never ever heard of this site..


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Another annoying potential buyer contacts me Saturday morning asking for a lower price. I agree and tell her the listing will stay at the lower price until midnight. No response. Midnight comes and she doesn't buy. What is wrong with people? This is the second time this has happened to me in a week.


people don't have money and want too many things nowadays. I consider it's lucky when person doesn't come back or lowballer doesn't buy, it's better than dealing with returns due to "smell" or other issues they invent to get a refund.


----------



## AngR6

Are there locations where we can bring our Tradesy bag into for authentication??


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Every weekend the past 3 weeks someone has made a purchase on Saturday night and then after I confirm the sale they requested a cancellation before Monday morning. I just received my 3rd cancellation request just as I'm waiting for the Post Office to open so I can ship.
I have no problem canceling a purchase because I always want my buyers to be happy but someone posted here a few days ago that Tradesy penalizes sellers for cancellations even if it is a buyer request. That's disappointing.


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Every weekend the past 3 weeks someone has made a purchase on Saturday night and then after I confirm the sale they requested a cancellation before Monday morning. I just received my 3rd cancellation request just as I'm waiting for the Post Office to open so I can ship.
> I have no problem canceling a purchase because I always want my buyers to be happy but someone posted here a few days ago that Tradesy penalizes sellers for cancellations even if it is a buyer request. That's disappointing.



I would not cancel, ship it! The buyer can get a Tradsey credit. Tell them sorry I shipped it already. I've had this happen to me before and I've cancelled but I won't anymore. 
I actually had a buyer tell me they want to cancel after the item had already been shipped!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

NANI1972 said:


> I would not cancel, ship it! The buyer can get a Tradsey credit. Tell them sorry I shipped it already. I've had this happen to me before and I've cancelled but I won't anymore.
> I actually had a buyer tell me they want to cancel after the item had already been shipped!



I think I will. She didn't even make the request from the same account she made the purchase.

Why should I be penalized by Tradesy for canceling at a buyer's request. I'm just hoping they don't damage it just to be able to return for a refund.


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think I will. She didn't even make the request from the same account she made the purchase.
> 
> Why should I be penalized by Tradesy for canceling at a buyer's request. I'm just hoping they don't damage it just to be able to return for a refund.



Did you videotape the item before you shipped it with the buyers information? I always do that. If she tries to say it was significantly not as described I would point out to Tradsey that she wanted to cancel before shipment and therefore it's buyers remorse.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

NANI1972 said:


> Did you videotape the item before you shipped it with the buyers information? I always do that. If she tries to say it was significantly not as described I would point out to Tradsey that she wanted to cancel before shipment and therefore it's buyers remorse.



The post office doesn't open for another 20 minutes but I didn't videotape it before boxing it. If she makes the request again from the account she made the purchase  then I may just cancel it just to avoid any potential drama. The item she purchased was bought at a steal in the LV sale on Saturday. It was only carried twice and it is an item that is sold out at LV. It will easily sell again in the next week or 2 because of the condition and it's priced to sell. 

Any future sales I'll just go ahead and ship unless the buyer has a good reason for the request.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think I will. She didn't even make the request from the same account she made the purchase.
> 
> Why should I be penalized by Tradesy for canceling at a buyer's request. I'm just hoping they don't damage it just to be able to return for a refund.


Hold on, if it's not from the same account it's not legit. because you feel sure you'll sell this LV item anyway, just to avoid troubles contact Tradesy and ask what's going on with this buyer, don't ship or cancel until then.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GemsBerry said:


> Hold on, if it's not from the same account it's not legit. because you feel sure you'll sell this LV item anyway, just to avoid troubles contact Tradesy and ask what's going on with this buyer, don't ship or cancel until then.



The cancel request was from a different account. I contacted the buyer through the Tradesy contact info and left a message but I never got a message back. The only messages I got came from a different account even when I told her she must request a cancellation from the account she made the purchase. It's weird.

Anyway I never heard from the purchase account so I shipped it an hour ago. Still getting cancellation requests from the other account now even tho I told her it already shipped. I may contact Tradesy to make them aware of this in case there is some BS brewing.


----------



## GemsBerry

Can someone with recent experience with international sales tell how it works? when are the funds released, upon delivery to forwarding company or upon delivery to the final destination? I'm in price negotiation with a foreign buyer, if I need to wait for money to be released until it's delivered to her, I'd rather pass.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> Can someone with recent experience with international sales tell how it works? when are the funds released, upon delivery to forwarding company or upon delivery to the final destination? I'm in price negotiation with a foreign buyer, if I need to wait for money to be released until it's delivered to her, I'd rather pass.



Did you look on their website for this information? Last update I saw it's four days after it's delivered to the forwarding company.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> Can someone with recent experience with international sales tell how it works? when are the funds released, upon delivery to forwarding company or upon delivery to the final destination? I'm in price negotiation with a foreign buyer, if I need to wait for money to be released until it's delivered to her, I'd rather pass.


When I have shipped to a freight forwarder, my funds were released 4 days after delivery to the forwarder.
But I've sold two things that were shipped to Erlanger (freight forwarder) and I had to wait until 4 days after final delivery to the buyer, which was in Canada for both sales.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Did you look on their website for this information? Last update I saw it's four days after it's delivered to the forwarding company.


Yep, and it was like this awhile ago. when I sold an item and my funds were released on 4th day after delivery to the forwarder, but Tradesy changes things all the time (aka holds funds as long as possible now). 



EGBDF said:


> When I have shipped to a freight forwarder, my funds were released 4 days after delivery to the forwarder.
> But I've sold two things that were shipped to Erlanger (freight forwarder) and I had to wait until 4 days after final delivery to the buyer, which was in Canada for both sales.


I see, thank you for the info. I wonder if it's different between Canada and Middle East where my potential buyer is located.  It can take weeks for delivery and customs clearance. I'd rather not reduce price, too mush waiting time.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Can someone with recent experience with international sales tell how it works? when are the funds released, upon delivery to forwarding company or upon delivery to the final destination? I'm in price negotiation with a foreign buyer, if I need to wait for money to be released until it's delivered to her, I'd rather pass.


I've had 2 buyers from Canada. not sure how or why it differed even though I shipped to the same final destination. one parcel went via USPS/Canda Post (Montreal if I remember correctly) and the tracking info was not the usual Priority, my funds were released 4 days after arrival in Canada. probably all in took a week in transit. The second parcel went to a freight forwarder in KY and then eventually Canada, I only had to wait for 4 days after it arrived at the forwarder.


----------



## whateve

Another offer today, and the buyer is probably MIA like the others.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> I've had 2 buyers from Canada. not sure how or why it differed even though I shipped to the same final destination. one parcel went via USPS/Canda Post (Montreal if I remember correctly) and the tracking info was not the usual Priority, my funds were released 4 days after arrival in Canada. probably all in took a week in transit. The second parcel went to a freight forwarder in KY and then eventually Canada, I only had to wait for 4 days after it arrived at the forwarder.


Great to know, thank you for sharing. shipping to Canada via forwarder looks pretty good.


----------



## NANI1972

So perturbed with tradesy right now. I sold an item on February 29, right after selling it I noticed that I posted the size incorrectly, I told the buyer the correct size and ask them if they would like the item or would like to cancel, they said they wanted it knowing that the size was half a size smaller. After receiving the item the buyer told me they do not fit and that they're too tight in the front and too big in the back so apparently either way this shoe style was not going to work for her. She asked me for suggestions to make them fit and I never heard from her again. I received my money for the sale on March 6. Well today I get a lovely email from tradesy telling me that I marked the size incorrectly and they gave the buyer a refund and are sending me back the shoes. So how am I getting stuck with the return when it's way past the return due date?
Regardless of whether the sizing was incorrect or not the buyer had four days to initiate a return.

I called but was on hold for over 30 minutes and no one ever answered. I emailed them twice and still no answer. I'm pretty livid that they expect me to take a return at this point. [emoji36]


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> So perturbed with tradesy right now. I sold an item on February 29, right after selling it I noticed that I posted the size incorrectly, I told the buyer the correct size and ask them if they would like the item or would like to cancel, they said they wanted it knowing that the size was half a size smaller. After receiving the item the buyer told me they do not fit and that they're too tight in the front and too big in the back so apparently either way this shoe style was not going to work for her. She asked me for suggestions to make them fit and I never heard from her again. I received my money for the sale on March 6. Well today I get a lovely email from tradesy telling me that I marked the size incorrectly and they gave the buyer a refund and are sending me back the shoes. So how am I getting stuck with the return when it's way past the return due date?
> Regardless of whether the sizing was incorrect or not the buyer had four days to initiate a return.
> 
> I called but was on hold for over 30 minutes and no one ever answered. I emailed them twice and still no answer. I'm pretty livid that they expect me to take a return at this point. [emoji36]


Hopefully, you'll get someone on the phone that can see the messages and will realize the buyer knew exactly what she was getting even if the listing was incorrect. Let us know if you get any resolution.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> Hopefully, you'll get someone on the phone that can see the messages and will realize the buyer knew exactly what she was getting even if the listing was incorrect. Let us know if you get any resolution.



What really gets me is it's way past the return date.....


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> What really gets me is it's way past the return date.....


Unfortunately, someone here posted a similar situation. Tradesy took the money back after return window, that was for authenticity reasons as far as I remember (and the item was perfectly authentic according to the seller). it seems they retain the right to do so for auth reasons and maybe for misrepresentation.  because you corrected "misrepresentation" before shipping it shouldn't be the case. If you  reach Tradesy and send them screens of email exchange where you provided the correct size Tradesy should reconsider it.


----------



## bernz84

Question, is it common for buyers not to speak with any of their sellers? I just sold my last two items on Tradesy and messaged a little thank you note. No one replied. Not that it really bothered me, but in my earlier sales the buyers would say thanks or something along the lines of that.

I'm also pretty nervous about this last sale I just did; she is getting the bag today. It was a very expensive sale (over $1K), and I'm just hoping nothing messes up...


----------



## EGBDF

bernz84 said:


> Question, is it common for buyers not to speak with any of their sellers? I just sold my last two items on Tradesy and messaged a little thank you note. No one replied. Not that it bothered really bothered me, but in my earlier sales the buyers would say thanks or something along the lines of that.
> 
> I'm also pretty nervous about this last sale I just did; she is getting the bag today. It was a very expensive sale (over $1K), and I'm just hoping nothing messes up...


Most of my sales don't involve any messages to me from the buyer.


----------



## bernz84

EGBDF said:


> Most of my sales don't involve any messages to me from the buyer.



Okay, sounds good.  Thanks!

I think it's just my nerves right now. This is my last Tradesy sale ever and it happens to be my most expensive sale. I'm hoping that it goes smoothly and I won't ever have to sell anymore. At least not for a long time


----------



## BeenBurned

bernz84 said:


> Question, is it common for buyers not to speak with any of their sellers? I just sold my last two items on Tradesy and messaged a little thank you note. No one replied. Not that it really bothered me, but in my earlier sales the buyers would say thanks or something along the lines of that.
> 
> I'm also pretty nervous about this last sale I just did; she is getting the bag today. It was a very expensive sale (over $1K), and I'm just hoping nothing messes up...





EGBDF said:


> Most of my sales don't involve any messages to me from the buyer.


I've only had less than a handful of sales on Tradesy and none of the buyers made any contact. I've always sent messages thanking them and letting them know when it'll ship. 

On Tradesy more than other sites, it's really too bad because unlike ebay and bonanza, there's no feedback system whereby buyers can express their pleasure (or displeasure). A simple, "thanks, I'm looking forward to received it" would be nice or a "I received the xxxx and it's perfect."


----------



## bernz84

BeenBurned said:


> I've only had less than a handful of sales on Tradesy and none of the buyers made any contact. I've always sent messages thanking them and letting them know when it'll ship.
> 
> On Tradesy more than other sites, it's really too bad because unlike ebay and bonanza, there's no feedback system whereby buyers can express their pleasure (or displeasure). A simple, "thanks, I'm looking forward to received it" would be nice or a "I received the xxxx and it's perfect."



I've also made an effort thanking my buyer for their purchase and when I'll ship. I just think it's common courtesy. While I don't expect it, it's nice hearing back from a buyer telling me how much she loves the bag/accessory/etc.

Like you, I wish there was a feedback system on Tradesy. Even Poshmark (which I've basically stopped using) allows people to comment on listings. Tradesy makes it harder to gauge the type of person you are dealing with, imo, especially if the buyer doesn't communicate at all.


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> Question, is it common for buyers not to speak with any of their sellers? I just sold my last two items on Tradesy and messaged a little thank you note. No one replied. Not that it really bothered me, but in my earlier sales the buyers would say thanks or something along the lines of that.
> 
> I'm also pretty nervous about this last sale I just did; she is getting the bag today. It was a very expensive sale (over $1K), and I'm just hoping nothing messes up...


When I confirm the sale, I say thank you in my message. Some buyers respond and some don't. It seems to go in waves, so I'm almost thinking that some of them don't see the message. I also think that some people who buy on Tradesy like the impersonal nature of it; they don't want to interact with the seller. 

Yesterday someone asked me to post a modeling picture, which I really hate doing, but I did it, and now they are AWOL. Not even a thank you. Just like all those who have asked me to lower the price recently and I obliged. Not a single response. It makes me worried that they aren't getting my messages.


----------



## uadjit

I get lots of communication from Tradesy buyers. A lot of them are kind enough to tell me when their item arrives and that they're pleased with it. I really appreciate that.


----------



## GemsBerry

bernz84 said:


> I've also made an effort thanking my buyer for their purchase and when I'll ship. I just think it's common courtesy. While I don't expect it, it's nice hearing back from a buyer telling me how much she loves the bag/accessory/etc.


what I observed, I sold the most expensive items without any back and forth. a lot of Qs about items tend to end up with a lowball offer or return.
I also thank everybody in the note to sale confirmation, only half responds.



whateve said:


> When I confirm the sale, I say thank you in my message. Some buyers respond and some don't. It seems to go in waves, so I'm almost thinking that some of them don't see the message. I also think that some people who buy on Tradesy like the impersonal nature of it; they don't want to interact with the seller.
> Yesterday someone asked me to post a modeling picture, which I really hate doing, but I did it, and now they are AWOL. Not even a thank you. Just like all those who have asked me to lower the price recently and I obliged. Not a single response. It makes me worried that they aren't getting my messages.


the same here, I post mod pics, reduce price in reasonable range and then never hear back or get a lowball offer "but I only have 1500" for $2.7K bag and $800 for $1.6K bag (total 70% off for NWT items). I now understand those aggressive sellers with "show me money first" attitude. They do get emails but they may ask multiple sellers and end up buying something in local outlet instead.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Question, is it common for buyers not to speak with any of their sellers? I just sold my last two items on Tradesy and messaged a little thank you note. No one replied. Not that it really bothered me, but in my earlier sales the buyers would say thanks or something along the lines of that.
> 
> I'm also pretty nervous about this last sale I just did; she is getting the bag today. It was a very expensive sale (over $1K), and I'm just hoping nothing messes up...



I just sold 4 items and I contacted all buyers to say thank you and when I would ship. All 4 said something back. One person I even had a full conversation with! haha. But it varies, others in the past never said anything back to me. 

I hear you on being scared. I just sold my favorite purse ever, LV Multicolor Trouville, I'm terrified as well. It was well taken care of and in great shape and I hope she doesn't try to return it or damage it in the process. :-/


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I hear you on being scared. I just sold my favorite purse ever, LV Multicolor Trouville, I'm terrified as well. It was well taken care of and in great shape and I hope she doesn't try to return it or damage it in the process. :-/



Ugh, that is my biggest fear: return. I have never had to deal with a return (*knock on wood*), but I always get paranoid, especially given the high value of the item. I even included the retail tags and a dustbag (which I didn't put in my listing, unfortunately)...my fear is that she'll return the bag, Tradesy will side with her, and those items will be missing.   I'll be so livid if that happens. I film myself all the time with everything just because I don't know what to expect. Sometimes I kinda wish the buyer would acknowledge the message just so I can get a feel of what type of person she is. I know that's expecting a lot, though. 

I'm hoping after this I never have to sell on Tradesy. I've had nothing but great experiences with it, but I hate selling just for the very reason it stresses me out!


----------



## EGBDF

I haven't been able to access Tradesy's website on my computer today. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bernz84

EGBDF said:


> I haven't been able to access Tradesy's website on my computer today. Is anyone else having this problem?


I'm on it right now on my desktop...works fine for me...?


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> I haven't been able to access Tradesy's website on my computer today. Is anyone else having this problem?


working for me also.


----------



## whateve

I just made a sale. One of my MIA potential buyers bought today. I had lowered the price for her and forgot to raise it back up! Now I'm wondering if I shouldn't have raised back up the price on the other buyers. Maybe it takes them more than 24 hours to see it.


----------



## AngieBaby15

--- sorry double post ---


----------



## AngieBaby15

--- sorry double post ---


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I just made a sale. One of my MIA potential buyers bought today. I had lowered the price for her and forgot to raise it back up! Now I'm wondering if I shouldn't have raised back up the price on the other buyers. Maybe it takes them more than 24 hours to see it.


I think Tradesy sends emails about price reductions of your favorites only once a week. so she might not have seen it until then.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I think Tradesy sends emails about price reductions of your favorites only once a week. so she might not have seen it until then.


She asked specifically for the reduction, and I sent her a message telling her I had reduced the price, so she should have known as soon as she received the message. This is why I worry that potential buyers aren't getting my messages.


----------



## whateve

Someone just asked me to match the price of the same item on ebay. The item I'm supposed to match is my own ebay listing!


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Someone just asked me to match the price of the same item on ebay. The item I'm supposed to match is my own ebay listing!


What are you going to do???
I hate the commission increase on Tradesy!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Someone just asked me to match the price of the same item on ebay. The item I'm supposed to match is my own ebay listing!


Sorry, that is really funny!!


----------



## domifreaka

Rant*
Even though tradesy has been SO slow this month, I learned how to appreciate it today after my phone call with ebay CS.
I try no to sell on ebay, only when it's something that I've had for months not sell anywhere else. In this case it was a small $190 vintage LV bag.  First buyer makes an offer, I accept, and I don't hear back for a week. I finally relist and she messages me back a week later saying she made a bunch of offers, forgot about them, and already bought something else. ok whatever. I already know how long it will take for ebay to "make her" buy so i move on.
Next buyer gets the bag, and right away she opens a return request (even though I don't accept returns), claiming item not as described and writing "missing paperwork". NOWHERE in the listing did it say paperwork was included! she then says "All LV bags have date code and yours doesn't so it cant be real. I reply saying It actually has a date code (bag is from early 1990s) and tell her where to look for it. I also say that fyi, bags prior to 1980s have no codes. She then sends me a TWO paragraph nasty message how I sell fake items, how they all must have leather tab date codes, how all her bags have receipts and how she will leave me a horrible review. So, so nasty.
I call ebay (after reading a tons of reviews how they ALWAYS side with the buyer) and of course they tell me to just go ahead and PAY for her return label because they want their buyers to always be happy. (!!!!) to add to that, they then say I will have NO WAY of leaving her a bad review!!!! They say without the proper paperwork they can not authenticate. If I choose to escalate the matter she can go through paypal and win either way (and my funds can be held up until May). I could not believe they still treat their sellers like that.
NOTHING makes me more mad than online buyers who have NO CLUE about authentic brands and have no idea what the heck they're even buying


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> She asked specifically for the reduction, and I sent her a message telling her I had reduced the price, so she should have known as soon as she received the message. This is why I worry that potential buyers aren't getting my messages.


it's had to miss this info, sometimes it takes some time for customers to put $$ together.


----------



## fashion_victim9

bernz84 said:


> Question, is it common for buyers not to speak with any of their sellers? I just sold my last two items on Tradesy and messaged a little thank you note. No one replied. Not that it really bothered me, but in my earlier sales the buyers would say thanks or something along the lines of that.
> 
> I'm also pretty nervous about this last sale I just did; she is getting the bag today. It was a very expensive sale (over $1K), and I'm just hoping nothing messes up...



yes, many of them don's answer even if you ask something important. i find it weird too. I think for most buyers it's like purchasing from online store, not from some specific sellers


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> Rant*
> Even though tradesy has been SO slow this month, I learned how to appreciate it today after my phone call with ebay CS.
> I try no to sell on ebay, only when it's something that I've had for months not sell anywhere else. In this case it was a small $190 vintage LV bag.  First buyer makes an offer, I accept, and I don't hear back for a week. I finally relist and she messages me back a week later saying she made a bunch of offers, forgot about them, and already bought something else. ok whatever. I already know how long it will take for ebay to "make her" buy so i move on.
> Next buyer gets the bag, and right away she opens a return request (even though I don't accept returns), claiming item not as described and writing "missing paperwork". NOWHERE in the listing did it say paperwork was included! she then says "All LV bags have date code and yours doesn't so it cant be real. I reply saying It actually has a date code (bag is from early 1990s) and tell her where to look for it. I also say that fyi, bags prior to 1980s have no codes. She then sends me a TWO paragraph nasty message how I sell fake items, how they all must have leather tab date codes, how all her bags have receipts and how she will leave me a horrible review. So, so nasty.
> I call ebay (after reading a tons of reviews how they ALWAYS side with the buyer) and of course they tell me to just go ahead and PAY for her return label because they want their buyers to always be happy. (!!!!) to add to that, they then say I will have NO WAY of leaving her a bad review!!!! They say without the proper paperwork they can not authenticate. If I choose to escalate the matter she can go through paypal and win either way (and my funds can be held up until May). I could not believe they still treat their sellers like that.
> NOTHING makes me more mad than online buyers who have NO CLUE about authentic brands and have no idea what the heck they're even buying



that's terrible hope she will return the same bag in same condition. fingers crossed


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> that's terrible hope she will return the same bag in same condition. fingers crossed



ugh I didn't even think about that. I will definitely videotape opening of the package. Crazy because it's so much stress and time over $190 item (that I'm actually loosing money on at this point) and meanwhile I have Chanel and hermes buyers that never act like that. Makes me want to stay away from the more affordable items.


----------



## bernz84

domifreaka said:


> ugh I didn't even think about that. I will definitely videotape opening of the package. Crazy because it's so much stress and time over $190 item (that I'm actually loosing money on at this point) and meanwhile I have Chanel and hermes buyers that never act like that. Makes me want to stay away from the more affordable items.


Unfortunately, I think this is very common with newbie LV buyers.

Honestly, I'm just so glad I've offloaded the majority of my LV because I don't want to deal with the resale down the line. They are probably some of the worst buyers I've come across. Not to mention I am just done with the brand in general.


----------



## domifreaka

bernz84 said:


> Unfortunately, I think this is very common with newbie LV buyers.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just so glad I've offloaded the majority of my LV because I don't want to deal with the resale down the line. They are probably some of the worst buyers I've come across. Not to mention I am just done with the brand in general.



Very true. They really expect a new item in a box with a receipt for $190!! I can not stand the "it has no receipt so it's not real" mentality. People with zero knowledge of the brand should just stick to buying in stores. This is why I always make sure to report buyers that sell fake items- they ruin it for all us honest sellers! So many paranoid clueless LV buyers out there, but this is by far my worst one. She is nasty and absolutely convinced she's right.


----------



## bernz84

domifreaka said:


> Very true. They really expect a new item in a box with a receipt for $190!! I can not stand the "it has no receipt so it's not real" mentality. People with zero knowledge of the brand should just stick to buying in stores. This is why I always make sure to report buyers that sell fake items- they ruin it for all us honest sellers! So many paranoid clueless LV buyers out there, but this is by far my worst one. She is nasty and absolutely convinced she's right.


Yep!!! Had one of these last year. Worst buyer ever, questioned the authenticity and asked for a dustbag and tags (even though I explicitly stated there wasn't any on my listing!), but never requested a return, thankfully. I've corresponded with a couple of these LV newbie "fanatics", and while I'm happy to answer questions or concerns, I can kinda feel out that they'd be potential problem makers.

Don't get me wrong, I've met some really, really lovely buyers; one buyer was brand new to LV but she was just the sweetest, gracious woman ever. My favorite transaction by far (and on Tradesy)! But some of them are downright pushy and rude and expect perfection on top of a bargain price. Umm, sure. If you want perfection, go to the boutique and pay retail. If you want the option to return, buy at Fashionphile or Yoogi's, don't buy from a private seller like me.

I've NEVER had this issue when I've sold off my Coach, Dooney & Bourke, Gucci, and Prada. Just LV newbies.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> Someone just asked me to match the price of the same item on ebay. The item I'm supposed to match is my own ebay listing!


Just tell her that and explain that the price is higher on Tradesy because the commission is higher. If she wants the lower price she can just buy it on eBay.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Someone just asked me to match the price of the same item on ebay. The item I'm supposed to match is my own ebay listing!


I explain about fees, and then they go "what's your best price on PayPal?"...



domifreaka said:


> Rant*
> Even though tradesy has been SO slow this month, I learned how to appreciate it today after my phone call with ebay CS.
> I try no to sell on ebay, only when it's something that I've had for months not sell anywhere else. In this case it was a small $190 vintage LV bag.  First buyer makes an offer, I accept, and I don't hear back for a week. I finally relist and she messages me back a week later saying she made a bunch of offers, forgot about them, and already bought something else. ok whatever. I already know how long it will take for ebay to "make her" buy so i move on.
> Next buyer gets the bag, and right away she opens a return request (even though I don't accept returns), claiming item not as described and writing "missing paperwork". NOWHERE in the listing did it say paperwork was included! she then says "All LV bags have date code and yours doesn't so it cant be real. I reply saying It actually has a date code (bag is from early 1990s) and tell her where to look for it. I also say that fyi, bags prior to 1980s have no codes. She then sends me a TWO paragraph nasty message how I sell fake items, how they all must have leather tab date codes, how all her bags have receipts and how she will leave me a horrible review. So, so nasty.
> I call ebay (after reading a tons of reviews how they ALWAYS side with the buyer) and of course they tell me to just go ahead and PAY for her return label because they want their buyers to always be happy. (!!!!) to add to that, they then say I will have NO WAY of leaving her a bad review!!!! They say without the proper paperwork they can not authenticate. If I choose to escalate the matter she can go through paypal and win either way (and my funds can be held up until May). I could not believe they still treat their sellers like that.
> NOTHING makes me more mad than online buyers who have NO CLUE about authentic brands and have no idea what the heck they're even buying


Sorry to hear that. I took return on eBay too bec buyer didn't know that Small is not Micro and opened SNAD (though measurements, pics and description were very accurate). I don't take returns, but I opted to accept it. I figured it's better to get back the bag intact rather than both loose money and get the bag deliberately damaged. eBay was like why did you take it back (they wanted to charge 10% fees, and she filed via PayPal)? because you guys will push me to accept it anyway and will refund her upon delivery, even if it's empty box.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Unfortunately, I think this is very common with newbie LV buyers.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just so glad I've offloaded the majority of my LV because I don't want to deal with the resale down the line. They are probably some of the worst buyers I've come across. Not to mention I am just done with the brand in general.



No kidding. I sold an LV awhile back to a first time LV buyer. It was a 2005 monogram speedy bag. She was convinced it was fake. I could not believe it. It was REAL and had the proper date code, stitching, leather smell, everything. It was sooo cute and I sold it to her at a great price. I was really upset that she didn't do her homework BEFORE purchasing. I won though in the end and Tradesy got rid of her. I'm not sure what they did with the bag because I never saw the listing again. It doesn't even show in my sales. Speaking of that, I have a few purses that I sold missing from my sales. Hey, as long as I get to keep my money, right?


----------



## jmc3007

Is the app down? I haven't been able to log in for 2 days now. Keeps saying my pw and/email combo is not right. It works ok on desktop version.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> Is the app down? I haven't been able to log in for 2 days now. Keeps saying my pw and/email combo is not right. It works ok on desktop version.



It is working ok for me. You could check if there is an update you need for the app. If not, you could try deleting and reinstalling the app.


----------



## secretluvin

GemsBerry said:


> Yep, and it was like this awhile ago. when I sold an item and my funds were released on 4th day after delivery to the forwarder, but Tradesy changes things all the time (aka holds funds as long as possible now).
> 
> 
> I see, thank you for the info. I wonder if it's different between Canada and Middle East where my potential buyer is located.  It can take weeks for delivery and customs clearance. I'd rather not reduce price, too mush waiting time.



I just wanna say that I live in the middle east and I have a forwarding mailbox in NYC. When i buy something from ebay and it delivered to my mailbox/forward account, it counts as a delivery. You don't need to wait for the package deliveries to the buyer in her country. 

I think it is a risk if someone would buy expensive item and ship it to a forwarding address. I used to fo that before, but not anymore. I buy from online stores like sakes , NM, farfeatch(!) and they alll have a fast delivery with DHL to my country...


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> I explain about fees, and then they go "what's your best price on PayPal?"...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I took return on eBay too bec buyer didn't know that Small is not Micro and opened SNAD (though measurements, pics and description were very accurate). I don't take returns, but I opted to accept it. I figured it's better to get back the bag intact rather than both loose money and get the bag deliberately damaged. eBay was like why did you take it back (they wanted to charge 10% fees, and she filed via PayPal)? because you guys will push me to accept it anyway and will refund her upon delivery, even if it's empty box.



Next time I'll just accept the return as well. Right now I wasted about 30mins going back and forth trying to educate this woman on a brand and at the end of the day I'm stuck with a return anyway and of course I need to pay for her return shipping. Plus, she already said she will leave me a horrible review due to what she described as "lack of professionalism and poor experteese" lol


----------



## domifreaka

I sold two bags on Wednesday and one overnight and NO sale notifications for any of them yet...they seem to be taking so long lately. Anyone had that happen this week? I wonder if they will actually go though.

Meanwhile a woman from Wednesday already messaged me saying "I wish to cancel my sale, I changed my mind".


----------



## domifreaka

alwayscoffee89 said:


> No kidding. I sold an LV awhile back to a first time LV buyer. It was a 2005 monogram speedy bag. She was convinced it was fake. I could not believe it. It was REAL and had the proper date code, stitching, leather smell, everything. It was sooo cute and I sold it to her at a great price. I was really upset that she didn't do her homework BEFORE purchasing. I won though in the end and Tradesy got rid of her. I'm not sure what they did with the bag because I never saw the listing again. It doesn't even show in my sales. Speaking of that, I have a few purses that I sold missing from my sales. Hey, as long as I get to keep my money, right?



That's the good thing about Tradesy, at least they listen to both sides. Even if she returns you don't need to deal with it. I had a listing missing last week, a return that went from tradesy closet to my removed items and its still sitting there (but now it has tradesy description). Weird, but I did get paid


----------



## jmc3007

domifreaka said:


> Meanwhile a woman from Wednesday already messaged me saying "I wish to cancel my sale, I changed my mind".



I'd just ignore messages like those pesky buyers who are constantly MIA once you lowered your price, and ship the purchase. Tell her that sorry but the parcel has already been picked up, and best for her to sort it out with Tradesy. Who would know anyway, most buyers don't really truly understand how the process should work so play it to your advantage.


----------



## domifreaka

jmc3007 said:


> I'd just ignore messages like those pesky buyers who are constantly MIA once you lowered your price, and ship the purchase. Tell her that sorry but the parcel has already been picked up, and best for her to sort it out with Tradesy. Who would know anyway, most buyers don't really truly understand how the process should work so play it to your advantage.



very true. I will reply to her with a tracking number. I just need the damn sale notification first lol


----------



## ThisVNchick

domifreaka said:


> very true. I will reply to her with a tracking number. I just need the damn sale notification first lol



You can call Tradesy CS and ask them when should you expect a sale notification. They can usually tell you what's the hold up or if there's a mix-up somewhere.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Someone just asked me for an additional 1/3 off an item that is already on sale until March 27.


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> thanks! I know, I just wanted private authentication, but I already posted the shoes to those thread and the shoes are fake as I thought (purchased not on Tradesy though, from offline consignment store)



returning to those Valentino, they appeared to be real, 2 other independent authenticators and Lollipuff confirmed it.. the worst thing is that I'm gonna sell them and can't remove my post from Valentino thread with wrong opinion of PF authenticator and any buyer can see it and question authenticity of my Valentino so sad


----------



## poopsie

fashion_victim9 said:


> returning to those Valentino, they appeared to be real, 2 other independent authenticators and Lollipuff confirmed it.. the worst thing is that I'm gonna sell them and can't remove my post from Valentino thread with wrong opinion of PF authenticator and any buyer can see it and question authenticity of my Valentino so sad


Can't you put a link to the paid authentications in the listing
tPF authentications are opinions only and not accepted as evidence in a dispute


----------



## fashion_victim9

poopsie said:


> Can't you put a link to the paid authentications in the listing
> tPF authentications are opinions only and not accepted as evidence in a dispute



there's no link on it, they just send me confirmation via e-mail. I can put screenshot but it's not official letter and doesn't prove anything


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I know this is an Ebay thing...but this story is tooo good to not share. and hopefully it will help alert people to be more cautious of who they are buying from. I'm still going through this return too. I am new to Ebay by the way, so call me ignorant.

So, I bought a purse on Ebay a MONTH back, cute Louis Vuitton Patent Black Alma. Great deal. Seller lived in New York, her name was Chelsea and she said she was shipping USPS. This was all gathered by the original posting.

Anyways, after purchasing, the seller marked the item as shipped and I anxiously looked at the tracking number to see when I would receive this beauty. BAM, it was being shipped from HONG KONG and not through USPS. My heart dropped. I knew something weird was going on after seeing that, but still had hope. I messaged the seller and she said she was on a trip in Hong Kong and shipped it from there. Hmmmmm. So I waited over a week to get the package and UGH, it was soooo yucky fake. Reeked of plastic and just a horrible copy of a Louis Vuitton Alma. I immediately opened a return case and was livid at the seller. It took her a few days to respond and she wrote back saying it's a beautiful purse and offered me a 50% discount. I said no. Then she said 60%. I still said no. THEN she sent me a paypal partial refund offer as if me saying NO three times wasn't clear enough. I declined. I told her if you do not give me a refund now, I will bring Ebay into this. This whole ordeal took about a week to get me a return shipping label.

From there, she sent me a shipping label to send back the purse. It was to a "Nancy" in New York. I wondered how this worked and if she had just bought a fake bag from HK and had it shipped to me so she could try to fool me and make money off of me.

I immediately dropped the purse off at the post office and awaited delivery. It was marked two days later as "attempted to deliver." I wrote the seller to pick up the damn thing so I can get my return. Of course, I said it nicer, but still. No response from the seller. A WEEK later, it was marked as delivered. Finally she picked it up!! Cool, now I wait for my refund. Ebay said I have to wait up to 6 business days from delivery to give seller a chance to refund me. (By the way I spoke to Ebay several times throughout this whole ordeal and they were adamant about their policy and weren't willing to issue me a refund until the right time had passed. I guess legal stuff)

This is where it gets good. Today, I get a weird message on Facebook from this lady (the same lady on the return label) and she wrote: "Hi. This may seem strange to you but I received a package today and it had your name on it as the return address. I don't know if you are the same (my name here) that is listed on the package but it is a purse. Looks like someone bought it off of eBay and sent it to me. If this is you could you please tell me who the sender is. I have no idea who have sent this."

If you haven't put it together, this seller on Ebay, whose ID name was Chelsea and return address name was Nancy sold me a fake purse in hopes of fooling me and making money off of me, and then had me return this raunchy fake to a RANDOM butt address in hopes that no one would claim it.

I just started laughing because what else can I do at this moment? This seller on Ebay was a complete SCAM and has seriously made me jump through loops to get my money back. I called Ebay and told them what happened and they were shocked too. I even tried to get them to refund my money, but nope, they said I still have to wait till next Wednesday. Even though someone who is NOT the seller has the purse now. WHAT is super creepy, is how they got this random girls name and address and used it as their own. To get an address is one thing, but to get their name too?? How does that work??

oh and the real Nancy who lives in NY, who was dragged into this scam is freaked out that someone got her address with her name!! I told her to do us all a favor and burn the bag. At least, she was nice enough to be a good citizen and reach out to me and ask me what is going on. Or maybe she thought someone sent her a present. haha.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I know this is an Ebay thing...but this story is tooo good to not share. and hopefully it will help alert people to be more cautious of who they are buying from. I'm still going through this return too. I am new to Ebay by the way, so call me ignorant.
> 
> So, I bought a purse on Ebay a MONTH back, cute Louis Vuitton Patent Black Alma. Great deal. Seller lived in New York, her name was Chelsea and she said she was shipping USPS. This was all gathered by the original posting.
> 
> Anyways, after purchasing, the seller marked the item as shipped and I anxiously looked at the tracking number to see when I would receive this beauty. BAM, it was being shipped from HONG KONG and not through USPS. My heart dropped. I knew something weird was going on after seeing that, but still had hope. I messaged the seller and she said she was on a trip in Hong Kong and shipped it from there. Hmmmmm. So I waited over a week to get the package and UGH, it was soooo yucky fake. Reeked of plastic and just a horrible copy of a Louis Vuitton Alma. I immediately opened a return case and was livid at the seller. It took her a few days to respond and she wrote back saying it's a beautiful purse and offered me a 50% discount. I said no. Then she said 60%. I still said no. THEN she sent me a paypal partial refund offer as if me saying NO three times wasn't clear enough. I declined. I told her if you do not give me a refund now, I will bring Ebay into this. This whole ordeal took about a week to get me a return shipping label.
> 
> From there, she sent me a shipping label to send back the purse. It was to a "Nancy" in New York. I wondered how this worked and if she had just bought a fake bag from HK and had it shipped to me so she could try to fool me and make money off of me.
> 
> I immediately dropped the purse off at the post office and awaited delivery. It was marked two days later as "attempted to deliver." I wrote the seller to pick up the damn thing so I can get my return. Of course, I said it nicer, but still. No response from the seller. A WEEK later, it was marked as delivered. Finally she picked it up!! Cool, now I wait for my refund. Ebay said I have to wait up to 6 business days from delivery to give seller a chance to refund me. (By the way I spoke to Ebay several times throughout this whole ordeal and they were adamant about their policy and weren't willing to issue me a refund until the right time had passed. I guess legal stuff)
> 
> This is where it gets good. Today, I get a weird message on Facebook from this lady (the same lady on the return label) and she wrote: "Hi. This may seem strange to you but I received a package today and it had your name on it as the return address. I don't know if you are the same (my name here) that is listed on the package but it is a purse. Looks like someone bought it off of eBay and sent it to me. If this is you could you please tell me who the sender is. I have no idea who have sent this."
> 
> If you haven't put it together, this seller on Ebay, whose ID name was Chelsea and return address name was Nancy sold me a fake purse in hopes of fooling me and making money off of me, and then had me return this raunchy fake to a RANDOM butt address in hopes that no one would claim it.
> 
> I just started laughing because what else can I do at this moment? This seller on Ebay was a complete SCAM and has seriously made me jump through loops to get my money back. I called Ebay and told them what happened and they were shocked too. I even tried to get them to refund my money, but nope, they said I still have to wait till next Wednesday. Even though someone who is NOT the seller has the purse now. WHAT is super creepy, is how they got this random girls name and address and used it as their own. To get an address is one thing, but to get their name too?? How does that work??
> 
> oh and the real Nancy who lives in NY, who was dragged into this scam is freaked out that someone got her address with her name!! I told her to do us all a favor and burn the bag. At least, she was nice enough to be a good citizen and reach out to me and ask me what is going on. Or maybe she thought someone sent her a present. haha.



wow I feel like I've just read s book or film script
she could just refund you and tell you to keep the bag but she preferred to choose more complicated way
I am sure you'll get refunded, so no worries here. even if she already transferred all the money out of her PP by now, they will still pay you


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> *snip*
> 
> From there, she sent me a shipping label to send back the purse. It was to a "Nancy" in New York.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> A WEEK later, it was marked as delivered. Finally she picked it up!! Cool, now I wait for my refund. Ebay said I have to wait up to 6 business days from delivery to give seller a chance to refund me.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> then had me return this raunchy fake to a RANDOM butt address in hopes that no one would claim it.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Even though someone who is NOT the seller has the purse now. WHAT is super creepy, is how they got this random girls name and address and used it as their own. To get an address is one thing, but to get their name too?? How does that work??
> 
> oh and the real Nancy who lives in NY, who was dragged into this scam is freaked out that someone got her address with her name!! I told her to do us all a favor and burn the bag. At least, she was nice enough to be a good citizen and reach out to me and ask me what is going on. Or maybe she thought someone sent her a present. haha.


I have several comments, none of which will be good for you.

The seller is certainly a scammer. There's no doubt about that.

But having you ship to an address that's not her address on ebay or paypal record might cost you the case. (Where is your seller located? What state?) I'm concerned that if she claims non-receipt but tracking shows delivery to a zip code other than her own, you'll be stuck.

For this reason, I sure hope you funded the payment with a credit card because for the wrong shipping address, I'm not sure you'll win the dispute unless ebay sees a pattern in the seller's behavior.

Next, regarding Nancy who is freaking out about her name and address being "known," she's unnecessarily worried. Without knowing Nancy's last name, I'm guessing that it's not an uncommon name and the seller probably googled (for examplar purposes) "Nancy Smith, Albany, NY" and used that name and address as the shipping address.

It's amazing what you can find on Google if you know where and how to look for it. And anyone can find it in a search. For something like this, there's no identity theft or anything else "illegal" other than your seller wanting to stick it to you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I have several comments, none of which will be good for you.
> 
> The seller is certainly a scammer. There's no doubt about that.
> 
> But having you ship to an address that's not her address on ebay or paypal record might cost you the case. (Where is your seller located? What state?) I'm concerned that if she claims non-receipt but tracking shows delivery to a zip code other than her own, you'll be stuck.
> 
> For this reason, I sure hope you funded the payment with a credit card because for the wrong shipping address, I'm not sure you'll win the dispute unless ebay sees a pattern in the seller's behavior.
> 
> Next, regarding Nancy who is freaking out about her name and address being "known," she's unnecessarily worried. Without knowing Nancy's last name, I'm guessing that it's not an uncommon name and the seller probably googled (for examplar purposes) "Nancy Smith, Albany, NY" and used that name and address as the shipping address.
> 
> It's amazing what you can find on Google if you know where and how to look for it. And anyone can find it in a search. For something like this, there's no identity theft or anything else "illegal" other than your seller wanting to stick it to you.



even if seller sent those return label through return case? it's not like those buyers who ask to change the address manually. to create return label to this address seller had to put those address to her ebay settings first, and is it even possible to change it after the purchase is made?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Beenburned, I replied in red. 

But having you ship to an address that's not her address on ebay or paypal record might cost you the case. (Where is your seller located? What state?) I'm concerned that if she claims non-receipt but tracking shows delivery to a zip code other than her own, you'll be stuck. the seller created the shipping label herself and said, on the label, her name was "Nancy Bxxxxx" I'm not saying her full name for security reasons. The real Nancy in New York reached out to me via FB and said she got a purse and doesn't know why. Which tells me the scammer on Ebay is just using a random address and name and saying it is her address, when really the seller is living in Hong Kong and trying to scam buyers with fakes. She couldn't return the bag to Hong Kong or wherever this scammer lives probably because her fake address was used on Ebay for return purposes.

For this reason, I sure hope you funded the payment with a credit card because for the wrong shipping address, I'm not sure you'll win the dispute unless ebay sees a pattern in the seller's behavior. I sure did. AND I shouldn't be punished for returning a bag to an address that the SELLER provided me. The shipping label was pre created and all I did was print it out. That is her problem, I returned it to the address provided by her. Ebay also said this was a first time seller and the money I paid has not been issued to the seller. New sellers will have a hold on their money until 21 days pass and everything is cleared. In this case, it wasn't cleared because I requested a return. So, technically Ebay has my money since Ebay has not released the money to the seller.

Next, regarding Nancy who is freaking out about her name and address being "known," she's unnecessarily worried. Without knowing Nancy's last name, I'm guessing that it's not an uncommon name and the seller probably googled (for examplar purposes) "Nancy Smith, Albany, NY" and used that name and address as the shipping address. They gave me Nancy's full name, I just didn't mention it here because I don't think that it is right to say her full name. Nancy's full name was uncommon, it's a long last name, not Smith. haha


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> even if seller sent those return label through return case? it's not like those buyers who ask to change the address manually. to create return label to this address seller had to put those address to her ebay settings first, and is it even possible to change it after the purchase is made?



Exactly. I shipped using the return label the seller provided to me. It is sellers responsibility to update their address if they move. But still, she used someone else's name, so in my case, this seller was a total scammer. I could see sending back a return and USPS marking it as "undeliverable" because the address had someone's name on it that doesn't live there anymore. But that isn't the case.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Exactly. I shipped using the return label the seller provided to me. It is sellers responsibility to update their address if they move. But still, she used someone else's name, so in my case, this seller was a total scammer. I could see sending back a return and USPS marking it as "undeliverable" because the address had someone's name on it that doesn't live there anymore. But that isn't the case.



btw what if those Nancy is her conspirator? if her name is very uncommon it really stinks


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> btw what if those Nancy is her conspirator? if her name is very uncommon it really stinks


hmmm. Weird that she would reach out to me on FB though. The thing is, the seller would have noticed the item was delivered and she would have reached out to me on Ebay saying she didn't get the bag. Then I'd tell her that is her own fault. haha.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> hmmm. Weird that she would reach out to me on FB though. The thing is, the seller would have noticed the item was delivered and she would have reached out to me on Ebay saying she didn't get the bag. Then I'd tell her that is her own fault. haha.



what did you tell her to do with this package?


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Beenburned, I replied in red.
> 
> But having you ship to an address that's not her address on ebay or paypal record might cost you the case. (Where is your seller located? What state?) I'm concerned that if she claims non-receipt but tracking shows delivery to a zip code other than her own, you'll be stuck. the seller created the shipping label herself and said, on the label, her name was "Nancy Bxxxxx" I'm not saying her full name for security reasons. The real Nancy in New York reached out to me via FB and said she got a purse and doesn't know why. Which tells me the scammer on Ebay is just using a random address and name and saying it is her address, when really the seller is living in Hong Kong and trying to scam buyers with fakes. She couldn't return the bag to Hong Kong or wherever this scammer lives probably because her fake address was used on Ebay for return purposes.
> 
> For this reason, I sure hope you funded the payment with a credit card because for the wrong shipping address, I'm not sure you'll win the dispute unless ebay sees a pattern in the seller's behavior. I sure did. AND I shouldn't be punished for returning a bag to an address that the SELLER provided me. The shipping label was pre created and all I did was print it out. That is her problem, I returned it to the address provided by her. Ebay also said this was a first time seller and the money I paid has not been issued to the seller. New sellers will have a hold on their money until 21 days pass and everything is cleared. In this case, it wasn't cleared because I requested a return. So, technically Ebay has my money since Ebay has not released the money to the seller.
> 
> Next, regarding Nancy who is freaking out about her name and address being "known," she's unnecessarily worried. Without knowing Nancy's last name, I'm guessing that it's not an uncommon name and the seller probably googled (for examplar purposes) "Nancy Smith, Albany, NY" and used that name and address as the shipping address. They gave me Nancy's full name, I just didn't mention it here because I don't think that it is right to say her full name. Nancy's full name was uncommon, it's a long last name, not Smith. haha


I realize that the seller sent the prepaid label and you just shipped with that label. 

I'd use that and keep repeating the mantra, "the seller sent the prepaid label through ebay with that name and shipping address" if ebay denies the claim. 

My comment about the seller being able to google a name and address was just pointing out that one can find an awful lot of what one might consider to be private information in a google search. 

I would call ebay and have them notate the seller's account that the seller misrepresented the item location as NY but it came from Hong Kong and when you returned, she gave someone else's name and address in NY to return to. 

If she has done this in the past and if other buyers report it, she might not be long on ebay. (What does the seller's history look like? Any chance of seeing the listing?)


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> I realize that the seller sent the prepaid label and you just shipped with that label.
> 
> I'd use that and keep repeating the mantra, "the seller sent the prepaid label through ebay with that name and shipping address" if ebay denies the claim.
> 
> My comment about the seller being able to google a name and address was just pointing out that one can find an awful lot of what one might consider to be private information in a google search.
> 
> I would call ebay and have them notate the seller's account that the seller misrepresented the item location as NY but it came from Hong Kong and when you returned, she gave someone else's name and address in NY to return to.
> 
> If she has done this in the past and if other buyers report it, she might not be long on ebay. (What does the seller's history look like? Any chance of seeing the listing?)



http://www.ebay.com/itm/332144605681?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Good idea. I have called Ebay 6 times in this whole process! haha I let them know right away when the seller shipped that it came from another country when her listing said Derby, NY because in that moment, I knew I was getting fake. And then I called them when I got the purse and found out it was a fake. Called them again when the seller took forever to respond for a prepaid shipping label. And I called them today when the real Nancy from FB contacted me and said she got a package and not sure why. Ebay still insists that I wait till Wedneday for a refund. I can bet my life that I won't get one from the seller. If Ebay has the money, why can't they give it to me?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> what did you tell her to do with this package?


I called Ebay and they said to reach out to seller. and I have. No response. This was marked deliver on Friday. It's weird how the seller hasn't reached out to me to say, "hey, it was marked as delivered, but I didn't get it"


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/332144605681?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Good idea. I have called Ebay 6 times in this whole process! haha I let them know right away when the seller shipped that it came from another country when her listing said Derby, NY because in that moment, I knew I was getting fake. And then I called them when I got the purse and found out it was a fake. Called them again when the seller took forever to respond for a prepaid shipping label. And I called them today when the real Nancy from FB contacted me and said she got a package and not sure why. Ebay still insists that I wait till Wedneday for a refund. I can bet my life that I won't get one from the seller. If Ebay has the money, why can't they give it to me?



Sorry you are going through this! A side note, that font of the username over photos in a listing is extremely common for mass produced fakes. I've noticed that every VCA item listed for $500-1000 BIN (obvious fake for the price) is from a zero feedback user and they have their name typed over the photos with that exact font.


----------



## BeenBurned

There certainly were red flags. 
1. New user (< 6 months)
2. No history of selling anything at all
3. Highly faked item without adequate pictures for authenticating.

Sent a PM.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry you are going through this! A side note, that font of the username over photos in a listing is extremely common for mass produced fakes. I've noticed that every VCA item listed for $500-1000 BIN (obvious fake for the price) is from a zero feedback user and they have their name typed over the photos with that exact font.



Since this happened, I started seeing it all over EBay!!!! Never again


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> There certainly were red flags.
> 1. New user (< 6 months)
> 2. No history of selling anything at all
> 3. Highly faked item without adequate pictures for authenticating.
> 
> Sent a PM.



Yea, unfortunately I got sucked in!!


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea, unfortunately I got sucked in!!


I thought you don't have to return a fake on eBay but you need to provide an official authentication report. I personally would go this way, so that this seller will be banned for good. official report costs $$ but it will save your time and energy.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> What are you going to do???
> I hate the commission increase on Tradesy!





nicole0612 said:


> Sorry, that is really funny!!





uadjit said:


> Just tell her that and explain that the price is higher on Tradesy because the commission is higher. If she wants the lower price she can just buy it on eBay.


It was pretty funny! I ended up matching the price to make the sale.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> it's had to miss this info, sometimes it takes some time for customers to put $$ together.


It was under $20! I was pretty amazed someone would ask for a few dollars off on such a cheap item. After she received it, she sent me a message telling me how much she loves it, and that she'll be sure to buy from me again. I don't think I have anything else in her price range.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> I thought you don't have to return a fake on eBay but you need to provide an official authentication report. I personally would go this way, so that this seller will be banned for good. official report costs $$ but it will save your time and energy.


I thought this too, but apparently not.


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I thought this too, but apparently not.


I've always returned fakes on ebay. I think in all my cases, the seller accepted the return.


----------



## domifreaka

ThisVNchick said:


> You can call Tradesy CS and ask them when should you expect a sale notification. They can usually tell you what's the hold up or if there's a mix-up somewhere.


Thanks! I called and they said it just so happened that 3 sales in a row the buyers put down different delivery address from their credit card address so they needed call tradesy to confirm...of course in the meantime one buyer already changed her mind


----------



## domifreaka

alwayscoffee89 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/332144605681?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Good idea. I have called Ebay 6 times in this whole process! haha I let them know right away when the seller shipped that it came from another country when her listing said Derby, NY because in that moment, I knew I was getting fake. And then I called them when I got the purse and found out it was a fake. Called them again when the seller took forever to respond for a prepaid shipping label. And I called them today when the real Nancy from FB contacted me and said she got a package and not sure why. Ebay still insists that I wait till Wedneday for a refund. I can bet my life that I won't get one from the seller. If Ebay has the money, why can't they give it to me?


On the listing, under the brand it says "handmade" LOL


----------



## alwayscoffee89

domifreaka said:


> On the listing, under the brand it says "handmade" LOL


Yea, I noticed that later. UGH.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> It was under $20! I was pretty amazed someone would ask for a few dollars off on such a cheap item. After she received it, she sent me a message telling me how much she loves it, and that she'll be sure to buy from me again. I don't think I have anything else in her price range.


send her my way, I have few jeans that take forever to sell. just kidding I'm gonna ship this stuff to Realreal, they sold all my items by now.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> Thanks! I called and they said it just so happened that 3 sales in a row the buyers put down different delivery address from their credit card address so they needed call tradesy to confirm...of course in the meantime one buyer already changed her mind


I have a feeling that Tradesy cancels sales more often nowadays. my sales were cancelled recently because tradesy couldn't verify some customer's info, they didn't tell me details. it could be a simple thing like spelling W vs West, I hate to loose sales over it.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> I have a feeling that Tradesy cancels sales more often nowadays. my sales were cancelled recently because tradesy couldn't verify some customer's info, they didn't tell me details. it could be a simple thing like spelling W vs West, I hate to loose sales over it.


I have noticed they take longer to confirm sales, but I've never had one cancelled.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I noticed that when someone messages me and I click on user's name from my messages, the link leads me here https://www.tradesy.com/all/other/
I didn't try to do it from the app, only on my mac. is it a glitch, or maybe they don't want us to see our buyers closets any more to keep their privacy?
PS When I click on any listing from the main page and then click on user's name, it works properly. it only happens when I want to see someone's closet from the ones who message me.


----------



## EGBDF

fashion_victim9 said:


> I noticed that when someone messages me and I click on user's name from my messages, the link leads me here https://www.tradesy.com/all/other/
> I didn't try to do it from the app, only on my mac. is it a glitch, or maybe they don't want us to see our buyers closets any more to keep their privacy?
> PS When I click on any listing from the main page and then click on user's name, it works properly. it only happens when I want to see someone's closet from the ones who message me.


That is happening for me too.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I noticed that when someone messages me and I click on user's name from my messages, the link leads me here https://www.tradesy.com/all/other/
> I didn't try to do it from the app, only on my mac. is it a glitch, or maybe they don't want us to see our buyers closets any more to keep their privacy?
> PS When I click on any listing from the main page and then click on user's name, it works properly. it only happens when I want to see someone's closet from the ones who message me.


it's surprising, just three days ago I checked a lowballer who offered me 50% for NWT bag that was listed at 35% off. I checked her closet, it's full of bags and CH shoes, looks like re-seller to me. I just checked again, it shows main page. I don't get the point of protecting privacy, unless it's for resellers?


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I have noticed they take longer to confirm sales, but I've never had one cancelled.



what news about your case?


----------



## fashion_victim9

new Tradesy returns style: buyer returned very expensive bag, they refunded and didn't bother to explain me ANYTHING. I just saw in my payouts that they refunded the money yesterday and then got the letter with tracking number, but no reasons for return, nothing!!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> new Tradesy returns style: buyer returned very expensive bag, they refunded and didn't bother to explain me ANYTHING. I just saw in my payouts that they refunded the money yesterday and then got the letter with tracking number, but no reasons for return, nothing!!



This is awful. So sorry to hear this! I wonder what in the world is going on.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> what news about your case?



Ebay? Nothinig. I am calling tomorrow to get my money from Ebay.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> new Tradesy returns style: buyer returned very expensive bag, they refunded and didn't bother to explain me ANYTHING. I just saw in my payouts that they refunded the money yesterday and then got the letter with tracking number, but no reasons for return, nothing!!


Weird...Yuck. I wonder what happened.


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> new Tradesy returns style: buyer returned very expensive bag, they refunded and didn't bother to explain me ANYTHING. I just saw in my payouts that they refunded the money yesterday and then got the letter with tracking number, but no reasons for return, nothing!!



So you didn't get a return notification when the buyer requested the return? Recently I just received an email over three weeks after the buyer returned the item and I ALREADY was paired for it but they still withdrew money from my Tradsey account. I was livid. 

I would call and complain if I was you. Taking the money with out any notifications is ridiculous! 

I really feel tradsey is starting to side with the buyers now bc they don't want to take care of the returns themselves.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> This is awful. So sorry to hear this! I wonder what in the world is going on.



that was $1800 bag, so no wonder I worry and my pictures / description were very detailed. I sent them 2 e-mails, no reply so far, and the buyer also ignored my message a week ago.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> So you didn't get a return notification when the buyer requested the return? Recently I just received an email over three weeks after the buyer returned the item and I ALREADY was paired for it but they still withdrew money from my Tradsey account. I was livid.
> 
> I would call and complain if I was you. Taking the money with out any notifications is ridiculous!
> 
> I really feel tradsey is starting to side with the buyers now bc they don't want to take care of the returns themselves.



makes no sense to call - returns department is only available by the phone. 
I did get e-mail when buyer requested a return 10 days ago. but didn't get any when they refunded yesterday, they used to send e-mail with explanation and the reason why it's snad to their opinion.


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> makes no sense to call - returns department is only available by the phone.
> I did get e-mail when buyer requested a return 10 days ago. but didn't get any when they refunded yesterday, they used to send e-mail with explanation and the reason why it's snad to their opinion.



Actually it DOES make sense to call, I called them when I had to return problem recently to tell them how unhappy I was about the situation.

You can talk to them about the return after the return has happened, the returns department is not available by phone when a buyer has requested a return and you want to discuss it then. But after the fact you can call.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> Actually it DOES make sense to call, I called them when I had to return problem recently to tell them how unhappy I was about the situation.
> 
> You can talk to them about the return after the return has happened, the returns department is not available by phone when a buyer has requested a return and you want to discuss it then. But after the fact you can call.



thanks, will try now


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> that was $1800 bag, so no wonder I worry and my pictures / description were very detailed. I sent them 2 e-mails, no reply so far, and the buyer also ignored my message a week ago.



I'm sorry  I hate when everyone ignores you. Hopefully when you call CS they will help you out and give you some answers


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> Actually it DOES make sense to call, I called them when I had to return problem recently to tell them how unhappy I was about the situation.
> 
> You can talk to them about the return after the return has happened, the returns department is not available by phone when a buyer has requested a return and you want to discuss it then. But after the fact you can call.



they clearly don't want us to call lol
NO phone number anywhere on site


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> they clearly don't want us to call lol
> NO phone number anywhere on site



You can google it


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> You can google it


 I did of course, but the fact that there's no phone anywhere on site is weird


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> You can google it



well.. 2-30 pm and answering machine says they are currently closed! ughhh all this smells bad


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> well.. 2-30 pm and answering machine says they are currently closed! ughhh all this smells bad



Dang! Poor thing, they aren't making it easy for you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Dang! Poor thing, they aren't making it easy for you.



lol true
thank you for your support


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> well.. 2-30 pm and answering machine says they are currently closed! ughhh all this smells bad



They close the office at 1 now, but I think they probably just close the phone lines. 
I was told they're short staffed right now as an excuse as to why I never received an email that the buyer was returning the item, I really think they accepted the item weeks later and then stuck me with the return.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> They close the office at 1 now, but I think they probably just close the phone lines.
> I was told they're short staffed right now as an excuse as to why I never received an email that the buyer was returning the item, I really think they accepted the item weeks later and then stuck me with the return.



sorry about that so disrespectful


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> sorry about that so disrespectful



Sorry to you as well, I understand how you feel.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> new Tradesy returns style: buyer returned very expensive bag, they refunded and didn't bother to explain me ANYTHING. I just saw in my payouts that they refunded the money yesterday and then got the letter with tracking number, but no reasons for return, nothing!!


oh no. Tradesy support was more responsive recently than in Fall-Winter, but it really depends whom you talking/writing to.


----------



## anthrosphere

That sucks. I have 2 items for sale, one a Longchamp and another item... the bag failed to sell at my local consignment store and I pulled both listings on eBay because I'm fearful of another a-hole buyer returning on me (I already lost $100 because the idiot buyer lied to me about a broken item when it was working just fine). But after reading this I'm tempted to pull my listings on Tradesy too. My listings have been sitting there for a week and no movement. I'm going to go ahead and pull them, I don't want to take any chances. I'm sorry for anyone going through this. Tradesy is becoming a nightmare now.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> That sucks. I have 2 items for sale, one a Longchamp and another item... the bag failed to sell at my local consignment store and I pulled both listings on eBay because I'm fearful of another a-hole buyer returning on me (I already lost $100 because the idiot buyer lied to me about a broken item when it was working just fine). But after reading this I'm tempted to pull my listings on Tradesy too. My listings have been sitting there for a week and no movement. I'm going to go ahead and pull them, I don't want to take any chances. I'm sorry for anyone going through this. Tradesy is becoming a nightmare now.


It takes much more than a week for my items to sell on Tradesy. Ebay is quicker. I had some shoes listed on Tradesy for about 6 months. I put them up on ebay and both pairs sold within a week. They cost the buyers a little more on ebay since I had to charge more for shipping.

One of the reasons it takes a long time to sell an item is because Tradesy's search is horrible. Until your items are showing in Google shopping, it is doubtful anyone will find them. Today I did a search on Tradesy for Olimpia, and it suggested Bottega Veneta Olimpia, which is what I wanted but only showed me 6 items. Later I was looking on Google for the same thing and found several Tradesy listings that didn't come up in the Tradesy search. 

There are bad buyers everywhere but I think it is a small percentage. One of the problems with Tradesy is that your item can be returned to you even if the buyer didn't claim SNAD. I think Tradesy doesn't want to be stuck reselling some items so they try to find something wrong so they can return them to the seller. So far this hasn't happened to me. I think I'm relatively safe since my items aren't expensive. As far as I know, I've only had one SNAD claim from a buyer and Tradesy sided with me. Recently I had one of more expensive items that I sold on ebay returned. I believe my buyer damaged my bag in order to not have to pay my restocking fee. Luckily the damage she caused was minor. I've been afraid to put it back up on ebay so I hope it will eventually sell on Tradesy.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

anthrosphere said:


> That sucks. I have 2 items for sale, one a Longchamp and another item... the bag failed to sell at my local consignment store and I pulled both listings on eBay because I'm fearful of another a-hole buyer returning on me (I already lost $100 because the idiot buyer lied to me about a broken item when it was working just fine). But after reading this I'm tempted to pull my listings on Tradesy too. My listings have been sitting there for a week and no movement. I'm going to go ahead and pull them, I don't want to take any chances. I'm sorry for anyone going through this. Tradesy is becoming a nightmare now.



Don't do that! I love Tradesy. I've sold 5 items this month and a couple of them were over $600. I really like them and I've personally never had a huge problem with them. One time they returned an item because I was 2 inches off the size, but other than that it's been great as a seller. I really enjoy it. and it takes longer than a week to sell something. Price it right, take good pictures, be honest in your description and just go on with life until you get a notification that you got a sale.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Recently I had one of more expensive items that I sold on ebay returned. I believe my buyer damaged my bag in order to not have to pay my restocking fee. Luckily the damage she caused was minor. I've been afraid to put it back up on ebay so I hope it will eventually sell on Tradesy.



that is RUDE. Karma will get her. I would never do something like that. I'd just try to resell it.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I noticed that when someone messages me and I click on user's name from my messages, the link leads me here https://www.tradesy.com/all/other/
> I didn't try to do it from the app, only on my mac. is it a glitch, or maybe they don't want us to see our buyers closets any more to keep their privacy?
> PS When I click on any listing from the main page and then click on user's name, it works properly. it only happens when I want to see someone's closet from the ones who message me.



I tested this out as I just sold something. It's true. They don't allow you to look at the buyer's closet anymore. Which kind of sucks. I did that to get to know a little bit about them since Tradesy doesn't have reviews like Ebay. You never know who you are selling too. Oh well.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I tested this out as I just sold something. It's true. They don't allow you to look at the buyer's closet anymore. Which kind of sucks. I did that to get to know a little bit about them since Tradesy doesn't have reviews like Ebay. You never know who you are selling too. Oh well.



Nevermind, tried again and I was able too. Maybe it was a glitch?


----------



## bernz84

anthrosphere said:


> That sucks. I have 2 items for sale, one a Longchamp and another item... the bag failed to sell at my local consignment store and I pulled both listings on eBay because I'm fearful of another a-hole buyer returning on me (I already lost $100 because the idiot buyer lied to me about a broken item when it was working just fine). But after reading this I'm tempted to pull my listings on Tradesy too. My listings have been sitting there for a week and no movement. I'm going to go ahead and pull them, I don't want to take any chances. I'm sorry for anyone going through this. Tradesy is becoming a nightmare now.


Don't pull your listings! I've had a couple items sit for _months_. It doesn't mean that no one wants your item; the right buyer may have not found it yet. Like *whateve* says, the Tradesy search is horrible.

I don't sell a lot but I've never had any issues with any of my buyers (knock on wood)...and I've sold some pretty expensive things that made me super nervous to list. I also believe that bad buyers are a small percentage of the overall buying population. While there are exceptions (as you've seen here), I think Tradesy offers a small layer of protection that eBay does not. It is harder for a buyer to lie about authenticity or condition of the bag on Tradesy, whereas on eBay they will almost always side with the buyer.

Not sure if you do this, but it's always a good idea to film yourself boxing up the item. I never tell my buyers this because if they tried to pull a misrepresentation claim, I can underhandedly counter the claim with video documentation. I've read on facebook groups that some buyers will claim that the item was SNAD but the seller was able to fight it back by sending videos to Tradesy and Tradesy backed the seller.



fashion_victim9 said:


> lol true
> thank you for your support


Please keep us posted. I'm so sorry that this happened to you. I'm curious as to why Tradesy didn't keep you in the loop!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Not sure if you do this, but it's always a good idea to film yourself boxing up the item. I never tell my buyers this because if they tried to pull a misrepresentation claim, I can underhandedly counter the claim with video documentation. I've read on facebook groups that some buyers will claim that the item was SNAD but the seller was able to fight it back by sending videos to Tradesy and Tradesy backed the seller.



Also, to add to this, you can attach a security tag to prevent someone switching purses. AND...I don't think it'd be a bad thing to tell buyers that you film the shipping process. It will deter the scammers. Just say something like "...to help protect both buyer and seller I will add a security tag to every item, in case of a return this security tag MUST be attached. Also, I videotape the WHOLE shipping process to avoid fraud..." I have done that in some of my listings and they've sold. I think people can respect that.


----------



## EGBDF

Oh, I just got a little nervous when I saw the subject of the latest Tradesy email-"K, bye....." Thought for a second there that they were going out of business or something.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

EGBDF said:


> Oh, I just got a little nervous when I saw the subject of the latest Tradesy email-"K, bye....." Thought for a second there that they were going out of business or something.



That is funny! I thought that was a weird title and was about to come here and say something. K Bye? Is that how people talk these days?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> I would never ever ever recommend Salwa B. Turns out the LV bag I bought from her was a replica.



I like Salwa B. And she has sold a lot of LV's. I doubt they are fake. She is a reputable seller. And wouldn't bash her name like that.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> No she's not a reputable seller she sells Louis Vuitton's knowing that they're fake. I can even post pictures of the bag she sent me so you can see for yourself.  I'm going to be filing a police report against her.



They all look real to me, she has taken pictures of all date codes. Tradesy wouldn't allow her on there if there was a problem.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> That's the problem the pictures that she posts are a real Louis Vuitton's. However the bag that you received is not the one pictured. I had it authenticated at Louis Vuitton.


 
Last time I check LV doesn't authenticate purses anymore for this reason. Can I see a picture of the date code?


----------



## NANI1972

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> That's the problem the pictures that she posts are a real Louis Vuitton's. However the bag that you received is not the one pictured. I had it authenticated at Louis Vuitton.



You should never trust a sales associate to authenticate a bag for you, and as far as I know they shouldn't be doing it in the first place. You need to have it authenticated by A reputable paid authenticator and or you could have it authenticated here on the form. I don't know the seller personally but I have to say in defense of the seller you should never accuse someone of selling a fake Unless you are 100% certain.


----------



## bernz84

NANI1972 said:


> You should never trust a sales associate to authenticate a bag for you, and as far as I know they shouldn't be doing it in the first place. You need to have it authenticated by A reputable paid authenticator and or you could have it authenticated here on the form. I don't know the seller personally but I have to say in defense of the seller you should never accuse someone of selling a fake Unless you are 100% certain.


Agreed, sales associates aren't supposed to authenticate and some of them are really bad at it. I remember years ago a buyer wanted me to meet her at the LV store to authenticate a Partition wristlet. The model is retired and the sales associate couldn't authenticate it because the zipper kept getting stuck and he never saw the model before. However, I knew it was authentic because the person I bought it from bought it himself at the boutique!


----------



## BeenBurned

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> No she's not a reputable seller


It's interesting that you say she's not a reputable seller. Whether on Tradesy, Poshmark, ebay, Mercari or any other site, reputable sellers don't use the site to gain exposure then refer members to another site. (*Someone* does that in her poshmark listings.)

People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Reputable sellers sell AUTHENTIC items. Whether or not I give buyers the option to purchase elsewhere for a lower price does not constitute my reputation, thanks.


Wait, what is going on? I'm confused now


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Nevermind, tried again and I was able too. Maybe it was a glitch?



that's weird, I still can't do it


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Reputable sellers sell AUTHENTIC items. Whether or not I give buyers the option to purchase elsewhere for a lower price does not constitute my reputation, thanks.



well, sorry, but you just came here today and all your messages are negs about that seller. I don't know her, but I don't know you either and your words wouldn't persuade me if I wanted to buy from her.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Wait, what is going on? I'm confused now



seems like smth personal lol, competitors fight


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> seems like smth personal lol, competitors fight



People need to grow up. People are going to buy from whom ever they want. But to LIE and bash someone just so they buy your stuff? I want to know who SHE is so I do NOT buy from her!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> No hunny nothing personal. I don't sell LVs for a living like she does. Just trying to warn other people about her so they don't get scammed like I did



words...


----------



## NANI1972

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> No hunny nothing personal. I don't sell LVs for a living like she does. Just trying to warn other people about her so they don't get scammed like I did



How do you know for sure you got scammed?!!!! Like I said you didn't have the LV properly authenticated!


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> How do you know for sure you got scammed?!!!! Like I said you didn't have the LV properly authenticated!


she just KNOWS it!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Excuse me, I am not lying nor bashing anyone. Just speaking the truth!



If you are speaking the truth, prove it...Show us pictures, date codes, etc. I just don't buy it. She would be banned by now if this were the truth. It's one thing to say you had an experience on Tradesy, but to blast someone's reputation like that?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Everything about the Louis Vuitton is so spot on that even I at first thought it was authentic. After purchasing it I left it in the dustbag for about 2 weeks until my bag organizer arrived. I compared it to my Neverfull Damier that I purchased at LV. There was one major difference that I noticed and I started to do my reasearh. Louis Vuitton angles there stitching, but the replica has straight stitching along the trim. I went to LV yesterday and purchased the same bag because I didn't want to deal with another scam. Sure enough my new LV has the signature angled stitching.


 
What is the date code inside the bag, I feel like I've asked this 3 times. I hear you about the stitching, but it's hard to find an LV that is not an obvious fake.


----------



## NANI1972

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Everything about the Louis Vuitton is so spot on that even I at first thought it was authentic. After purchasing it I left it in the dustbag for about 2 weeks until my bag organizer arrived. I compared it to my Neverfull Damier that I purchased at LV. There was one major difference that I noticed and I started to do my reasearh. Louis Vuitton angles there stitching, but the replica has straight stitching along the trim. I went to LV yesterday and purchased the same bag because I didn't want to deal with another scam. Sure enough my new LV has the signature angled stitching.



Still not enough proof......


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Everything about the Louis Vuitton is so spot on that even I at first thought it was authentic. After purchasing it I left it in the dustbag for about 2 weeks until my bag organizer arrived. I compared it to my Neverfull Damier that I purchased at LV. There was one major difference that I noticed and I started to do my reasearh. Louis Vuitton angles there stitching, but the replica has straight stitching along the trim. I went to LV yesterday and purchased the same bag because I didn't want to deal with another scam. Sure enough my new LV has the signature angled stitching.



you can't authenticate the bag just comparing it to the other one. even same styles made in diff years can very a lot in many details! if you want to authenticate it, use paid authentication service, there are many of them.


----------



## threadbender

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Reputable sellers sell AUTHENTIC items. Whether or not I give buyers the option to purchase elsewhere for a lower price does not constitute my reputation, thanks.


Reputable sellers also do not find a customer on one site and direct them to another. If you are willing to cheat a company out of their earned fees, why would I believe you are an ethical trading partner? So, when you go to tarnish another seller's reputation, it makes me wonder if maybe there is another reason.  Just sayin'

jmho


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Everything about the Louis Vuitton is so spot on that even I at first thought it was authentic. After purchasing it I left it in the dustbag for about 2 weeks until my bag organizer arrived. I compared it to my Neverfull Damier that I purchased at LV. There was one major difference that I noticed and I started to do my reasearh. Louis Vuitton angles there stitching, but the replica has straight stitching along the trim. I went to LV yesterday and purchased the same bag because I didn't want to deal with another scam. Sure enough my new LV has the signature angled stitching.



As far as I know, Neverfulls are straight stitch. There should be no irregular stitch lengths.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> No, Neverfulls have a slight angle as does every LV. Date code is SD4106


these are screenshots I made from official LV site 
they are selling fakes too?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> No, Neverfulls have a slight angle as does every LV. Date code is SD4106



I've never seen a fake with a real date code to be honest. SD4106 is authentic. Made 40th week in 2016. Either France or USA.
I remember selling an LV to someone and the date code started with an SD, she claimed it was fake because she thought SD stood for San Diego. *rolls eyes*

Personally, this LV looks authentic to me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've never seen a fake with a real date code to be honest. SD4106 is authentic. Made 40th week in 2016. Either France or USA.
> I remember selling a LV to someone and the date code started with an SD, she claimed it was fake because she thought SD stood for San Diego. *rolls eyes*
> 
> Personally, this LV looks authentic to me.



I've seen a lot with diff codes including the "real" ones, good fakes have it. but this looks real to me too, at least I don't see any red flags at these 2 pics.


----------



## whateve

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> I don't trade.


Trading partner means someone you buy or sell from, not necessarily actually trade. When you sell on Poshmark or another site, you are a "trading partner" in the transactions you participate in.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Does this look authentic to you?



believe me even real LV may have some flaws. if you want to get it authenticated, send detailed pictures to professional authenticators. don't judge before you're 100% sure.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Does this look authentic to you?


I'm not an expert. But I can see your concerns now. I've only owned one LV Neverfull and I don't have it anymore. Bought it from the store directly so never examined it.
You said you bought one from the LV store to compare...what does that one look like up against this one?


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Does this look authentic to you?


and here's the bag I personally bought at LV, stitches are far not perfect. it happens even with real things.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> This is my new LV. Look at the signature stitching.



So have you initiated a return with Tradesy? I would get a professional to authenticate it because you are going to need it to back you up or you might not get your money back.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Ugh that's my problem, the 4 day period is up so I'm stuck with it.



if it's about authenticity issues, you can return it later. call them, explain the situation that you have your concerns and send it to Tradesy office for authentication, it's free of charge, they will provide you shipping label.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> I appreciate it but I already tried. This was there response.



Doesn't matter, if you got a fake, you can return it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> I appreciate it but I already tried. This was there response.



just call them again, I had one customer who returned the shoes for authentication 4 months after purchase


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> just call them again, I had one customer who returned the shoes for authentication 4 months after purchase





Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Oh wow I didn't know they would allow that after so much time. I will definitely reach out to them again. That gives me a little bit of hope!



but be ready to wait A LOT, I tried to call today, waited for 36 minutes, then someone answered and I only heard background noises and then they hang up. I couldn't go through all this for the second time.


----------



## BeenBurned

Those pictures you showed of the date code are pictures of the bag you received?

Interesting because it looks like you resold that bag:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-20887430/?tref=closet


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I'm always surprised when someone buys an LV for $100 less than the retail rather than just going to the store and spending a little more and getting the whole package and knowing it's authentic. (I can see for retired items, but not neverfulls) It's not like Salwa has cheap prices. haha.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> Those pictures you showed of the date code are pictures of the bag you received?
> 
> Interesting because it looks like you resold that bag:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-20887430/?tref=closet



Woah, that is interesting! Good research BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Those pictures you showed of the date code are pictures of the bag you received?
> 
> Interesting because it looks like you resold that bag:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-20887430/?tref=closet


For the record, this is the post where the pictures of the d.c. were posted: 


Sttephaniexmarie said:


> No, Neverfulls have a slight angle as does every LV. Date code is SD4106


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-505#post-31203943

And these are the pictures from that post: 










And this is the d.c. picture from the bag she RESOLD:


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> Those pictures you showed of the date code are pictures of the bag you received?
> 
> Interesting because it looks like you resold that bag:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-20887430/?tref=closet



I really hope she doesn't scam poor Salwa. That's not cool.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> For the record, this is the post where the pictures of the d.c. were posted:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-505#post-31203943
> 
> And these are the pictures from that post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the d.c. picture from the bag she RESOLD:



I don't get it. You sold the bag, it's on your closet.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Those pictures you showed of the date code are pictures of the bag you received?
> 
> Interesting because it looks like you resold that bag:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-20887430/?tref=closet



LOL!!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't get it. You sold the bag, it's on your closet.



Nevermind I thought the scammer wrote that. haha sorry ignore that reply.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't get it. You sold the bag, it's on your closet.





alwayscoffee89 said:


> Nevermind I thought the scammer wrote that. haha sorry ignore that reply.


She did sell the bag.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> She did sell the bag.



Oh, I know. I see that.
I had just replied to your reply about the date codes and I thought she wrote that, not you. NVM. I NEED COFFEE. 

Where did she go? Is she scared to come out now? haha


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Where did she go? Is she scared to come out now? haha





I bet she's trying to pull a switcheroo. She bought the bag, resold it and bought (or already had) another bag that she's claiming is the bag she bought from SalwaB. 

It's not the first and won't be the last time people come here testing the waters to see if a scam will work.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 3650440
> 
> I bet she's trying to pull a switcheroo. She bought the bag, resold it and bought (or already had) another bag that she's claiming is the bag she bought from SalwaB.
> 
> It's not the first and won't be the last time people come here testing the waters to see if a scam will work.



That is AWFUL! I wish we could report her. KARMA


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 3650440
> 
> I bet she's trying to pull a switcheroo. She bought the bag, resold it and bought (or already had) another bag that she's claiming is the bag she bought from SalwaB.
> 
> It's not the first and won't be the last time people come here testing the waters to see if a scam will work.



omg i just saw what she was looking at. this is toooo *%&##& good. I mean, wow. I need some popcorn.


----------



## bernz84

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 3650440
> 
> I bet she's trying to pull a switcheroo. She bought the bag, resold it and bought (or already had) another bag that she's claiming is the bag she bought from SalwaB.
> 
> It's not the first and won't be the last time people come here testing the waters to see if a scam will work.


BUSTED


----------



## alwayscoffee89

oh, and she shouldn't be allowed to sell on Tradesy either. I'll report her as a scammer!


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> oh, and she shouldn't be allowed to sell on Tradesy either. I'll report her as a scammer!



What a lightning-fast drama that was interesting lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

and now This member limits who may view their full profile


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> and now This member limits who may view their full profile



Jeez. She must be embarrassed. I would be. We should all report her to Tradesy. I don't know what it would do, but I hope she never buys from me!!! I'll remember that name


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Jeez. She must be embarrassed. I would be. We should all report her to Tradesy. I don't know what it would do, but I hope she never buys from me!!! I'll remember that name



I messaged Salwa B., maybe she would want to tell us her version of this crazy story


----------



## Laila2016

WOW TRADESY IS A COMPLETE JOKE! I sold a chanel bag TWO YEARS AGO to a buyer in California. Just today I received an email from them saying that they pulled the fund from my account because the buyer sent the bag in for repair and chanel refused it. I had it authenticated by A4U. There was no notice or anything from them. They just pulled the fund after two years. beware of tradesy!
What can I do in this situation? My bag is not going come back to me brand new like when I sold it.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I messaged Salwa B., maybe she would want to tell us her version of this crazy story



I almost messaged her too!


----------



## whateve

Laila2016 said:


> WOW TRADESY IS A COMPLETE JOKE! I sold a chanel bag TWO YEARS AGO to a buyer in California. Just today I received an email from them saying that they pulled the fund from my account because the buyer sent the bag in for repair and chanel refused it. I had it authenticated by A4U. There was no notice or anything from them. They just pulled the fund after two years. beware of tradesy!
> What can I do in this situation? My bag is not going come back to me brand new like when I sold it.


That's terrible! How does Tradesy know the buyer didn't switch bags? Do everything you can to fight this. If you have a friend who is a lawyer, have them write a letter to Tradesy. I don't see how they can do this after so much time.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> The funny part is salwa b is going to crack up cause she knows exactly what she did to me. Oh yea and another thing, send salwa my regards, I'm in the midst of filing a police report against her in her town. My fiancé who is a detective did a work up on her I know her work address, home address and phone number. She's going to be arrested for fraud I have proof. You girls on this site are complete bullies you'll all see the truth when she finally gets banned. She was already banned on mercari for selling fakes! Have a nice night



shouldn't your buyer fill a police report against you in this case? after you sold a bag that was fake to your opinion?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> For the record, this is the post where the pictures of the d.c. were posted:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-505#post-31203943
> 
> And these are the pictures from that post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the d.c. picture from the bag she RESOLD:


Thank you for the doing the research to expose scammers on the forum.


----------



## whateve

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> The funny part is salwa b is going to crack up cause she knows exactly what she did to me. Oh yea and another thing, send salwa my regards, I'm in the midst of filing a police report against her in her town. My fiancé who is a detective did a work up on her I know her work address, home address and phone number. She's going to be arrested for fraud I have proof. You girls on this site are complete bullies you'll all see the truth when she finally gets banned. She was already banned on mercari for selling fakes! Have a nice night


If you already sold the bag, you have no standing. What loss can you claim?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> The funny part is salwa b is going to crack up cause she knows exactly what she did to me. Oh yea and another thing, send salwa my regards, I'm in the midst of filing a police report against her in her town. My fiancé who is a detective did a work up on her I know her work address, home address and phone number. She's going to be arrested for fraud I have proof. You girls on this site are complete bullies you'll all see the truth when she finally gets banned. She was already banned on mercari for selling fakes! Have a nice night



Ew, just stop while you can!! You are embarrassing yourself. And we are not bullies, we are irritated with someone who is trying to scam someone who doesn't deserve it! Not cool. Your fiance is not a detective. Your purse is not fake. You are not filing a police report. Stop telling lies.

Not sure what proof you speak of. We have proof you are a liar!


----------



## Laila2016

They said they compared the bag to my listing and concluded it is the same bag. They would also send me the letter from chanel. I had the bag authenticated before I listed it. I still have the cert from A4U luckily. I don't know what to do. It's so nerve wrecking! TRADESY IS WORSE THAN EBAY! THEY ALLOW RETURN AFTER TWO YEARS!!


----------



## bernz84

Laila2016 said:


> They said they compared the bag to my listing and concluded it is the same bag. They would also send me the letter from chanel. I had the bag authenticated before I listed it. I still have the cert from A4U luckily. I don't know what to do. It's so nerve wrecking! TRADESY IS WORSE THAN EBAY! THEY ALLOW RETURN AFTER TWO YEARS!!


What did the letter from Chanel say? 

Also, surprised that the buyer brought a preowned bag for repair considering Chanel is very stingy with repairing anything these days...


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> What did the letter from Chanel say?
> 
> Also, surprised that the buyer brought a preowned bag for repair considering Chanel is very stingy with repairing anything these days...


They waited 2 years before attempting to repair it. It probably got damaged from their use.


----------



## Laila2016

I don't know because I haven't seen it. Does inauthenticity letter from chanel normally display the serial number? If not she could always bring in a fake to get the letter then sent it back with my bag.


----------



## poopsie

This isn't your first issue with Chanel, is it?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-again-warning.371412/page-130#post-30787120

starting at #1942


----------



## ThisVNchick

bernz84 said:


> What did the letter from Chanel say?
> 
> Also, surprised that the buyer brought a preowned bag for repair considering Chanel is very stingy with repairing anything these days...



Chanel will still repair, they just won't refurbish. So if your chain breaks, yes, you can still bring it in 20 years later. They just refuse to make your bag look new again. That said, with the new policy change, I don't know if they're still performing repairs on bags not purchased by the original owner. I recently had to send one of my flaps in and they were pretty strict about making sure I was the original owner before they even took it in. They asked for my driver's license and went in the back to check the serial number to see if it matched the registered owner in their system.

But once they take it in, they usually don't send it back based on the reason that you're not the original owner. They only send those letters if (1) the item is not authentic or (2) item has been refurbished by an unauthorized Chanel dealer prior (i.e. dying the bag).


----------



## BeenBurned

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> The funny part is salwa b is going to crack up cause she knows exactly what she did to me. Oh yea and another thing, send salwa my regards, I'm in the midst of filing a police report against her in her town. My fiancé who is a detective did a work up on her I know her work address, home address and phone number. She's going to be arrested for fraud I have proof. You girls on this site are complete bullies you'll all see the truth when she finally gets banned. She was already banned on mercari for selling fakes! Have a nice night


From what I pulled up, it looks like you were banned from Mercari.
*This user is no longer using the service - Mercari: Anyone can buy & sell*


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> From what I pulled up, it looks like you were banned from Mercari.
> *This user is no longer using the service - Mercari: Anyone can buy & sell*



Exactly!! Thank you!! She is such a liar.


----------



## poopsie

Why would anyone buy from Salwa B when she basically sells at just under retail? She sold a Palm Springs mini for $10 less than LV lists it. For the difference in sales tax I would buy direct from LV. And over 2k items? Where does she source from? Is she a consigner? It makes no sense to me. Whether she is legit or up to something it has always made my spidey senses tingle  Or am I missing something?


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Why would anyone buy from Salwa B when she basically sells at just under retail? She sold a Palm Springs mini for $10 less than LV lists it. For the difference in sales tax I would buy direct from LV. And over 2k items? Where does she source from? Is she a consigner? It makes no sense to me. Whether she is legit or up to something it has always made my spidey senses tingle  Or am I missing something?


I see sellers on ebay do this all the time. I figure they are selling to foreigners who may not be able to purchase items at US retail, and prices in their country are more expensive.


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie said:


> Why would anyone buy from Salwa B when she basically sells at just under retail? She sold a Palm Springs mini for $10 less than LV lists it. For the difference in sales tax I would buy direct from LV. And over 2k items? Where does she source from? Is she a consigner? It makes no sense to me. Whether she is legit or up to something it has always made my spidey senses tingle  Or am I missing something?


I don't know Salwa B or the Sttephaniexmarie. The points I wanted to make were that there was no evidence that Stephanie's accusations were valid (other than she "knows" it's fake) and she did nothing to prove it. There was no authenticity request and the pictures she showed to "prove" non-authenticity show the same bag she sold on Tradesy!

If SalwaB can sell bags for near retail, more luck to her. But until there's proof she sold (or sells) fakes, my money is on her side over the newbie poster's story.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

poopsie said:


> Why would anyone buy from Salwa B when she basically sells at just under retail? She sold a Palm Springs mini for $10 less than LV lists it. For the difference in sales tax I would buy direct from LV. And over 2k items? Where does she source from? Is she a consigner? It makes no sense to me. Whether she is legit or up to something it has always made my spidey senses tingle  Or am I missing something?



I talked to her once and asked her how she does it and she said that she sells for others and has a lot of clients. 

Who knows how she really does it. But I don't think she is selling fakes.

Maybe she works for LV


----------



## poopsie

Or maybe taking advantage of people who only got Tradesy credit for returns?
I am not saying that she is selling fakes but whenever I personally see sellers with that MO I steer clear. Where many potential buyers might feel confidence in a seller like that  I don't----unless it is clear that they are selling on consignment like the Japanese sellers. I prefer buying from small closet cleaning sellers. Like myself


----------



## BeenBurned

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Nope she buys from eBay I found her account there. eBay is #1 scam sight for replicas! Know your facts girl


If according to you @Sttephaniexmarie , ebay is the #1 site for replicas,  why would this listing have been posted on ebay?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Brand-New-Louis-Vuitton-Monogram-Neverfull-MM-Cerise-Red-/142324858592?hash=item212338fee0:g:rd8AAOSwax5Y1dw1&nma=true&si=HYccTfWv5OQJb%2BZqMZgbBqlf9VE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

BTW, there are thousands of authentic items on ebay. if one knows their brands, they can get authentic items. It's irrelevant where the bags are purchased.


----------



## poopsie

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Nope she buys from eBay I found her account there. eBay is #1 scam sight for replicas! Know your facts girl




Nah...........there are a few others. Ecrater and the one that loukpeach used. Can't think of it off the top of my head.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> The funny part is your all idiots! The day I got it I emailed her this. Don't you all sound stupid now  I used her photos because that's the bag I received. I recorded the whole video of the bag I resold from her that I sent to the new buyer. So learn your facts before you talk ****



It's you're, not your. 

You don't make any sense at all by the way.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Maybe you don't understand English



Haha. I don't think you understand grammar. 

You are upset because you know we are right. You lied. Just admit it. How can you return a bag that you have already sold?!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> After I tried to return it with tradesy they told me it was over the 4 day period. So I had no choice but to resell it to get my money back. My whole intent of this post in the first place was to warn people about salwa scamming people. You think I wanted to tell you guys I resold the bag she sold me.



She scammed you so you scam someone else?? This makes no sense. Your credibility is shot.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> I've purchased 3 LVs on my own and I spent $1100 on hers. She sells thousands of these fakes and its sickening. I sold because tradesy wouldn't accept after the 4 day period. Salwa is a ****ing scammer and that's that. You can stop writing now because I'm done with the conversation.



You've gone psycho. Look at your behavior.

You scammed someone else too if you even thought it was fake and sold it as authentic. You have no room to talk.

Stop buying pre loved if you have such a problem with it. 

Ugh.


----------



## ThisVNchick

alwayscoffee89 said:


> You've gone psycho. Look at your behavior.
> 
> You scammed someone else too if you even thought it was fake and sold it as authentic. You have no room to talk.
> 
> Stop buying pre loved if you have such a problem with it.
> 
> Ugh.



She also failed to mention (and Salwa added earlier) that OP sent the bag to Tradesy for authentication and it passed. You can't return a bag after 4 days while screaming fake and Tradesy finds that you're wrong. People who tell half-truths (well actually, she has lied the whole time), you just can't argue with them.

Stop responding to her. OP is verbally abusive and has a cancerous personality.


----------



## Salwab

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> This was my first preloved and now I know better!  moral of the story salwa I hope you learned a lesson. Funny part is you even said for yourself it looked questionable. Now, GOODNIGHT


----------



## Catbird9

I can't believe mods have not intervened in this drama yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

Just keep reporting the offensive posts.


----------



## threadbender

So, let me get this straight.
You cheat websites from their fees.
You accuse someone of fraud without proof and post that on a public website.
You, believing it is a counterfeit bag, turn around and sell it to another buyer, as being authentic. 
If you knowingly sell a fake, you are the criminal. But, since it is not a fake, you are simply a drama queen. Not sure why you are attacking that seller. Just wrong all the way around. 
Did I get it all or what am I missing?

Oh, yeah, the detective who has no evidence because it has been sold.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> No, I sold the bag Salwa sent me. So essentially she could be charged for trafficking in counterfeit goods or services.



This is hilarious. You sold it too so both of you could be charged if it was fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

carlpsmom said:


> So, let me get this straight.
> You cheat websites from their fees.
> You accuse someone of fraud without proof and post that on a public website.
> You, believing it is a counterfeit bag, turn around and sell it to another buyer, as being authentic.
> If you knowingly sell a fake, you are the criminal. But, since it is not a fake, you are simply a drama queen. Not sure why you are attacking that seller. Just wrong all the way around.
> *Did I get it all or what am I missing?*
> 
> Oh, yeah, the detective who has no evidence because it has been sold.


You missed that she not only sold the fake but she listed with stolen pictures, taken from Salwa's listing.


----------



## ThisVNchick

carlpsmom said:


> So, let me get this straight.
> You cheat websites from their fees.
> You accuse someone of fraud without proof and post that on a public website.
> You, believing it is a counterfeit bag, turn around and sell it to another buyer, as being authentic.
> If you knowingly sell a fake, you are the criminal. But, since it is not a fake, you are simply a drama queen. Not sure why you are attacking that seller. Just wrong all the way around.
> Did I get it all or what am I missing?
> 
> Oh, yeah, the detective who has no evidence because it has been sold.


You forgot the part about the detective who knew his gf suspected the bag to be fake but knowingly allowed his gf to sell the merchandise as authentic and did not do anything about it.

Yea...the credibility of these two...just as real as Kim K's butt.


----------



## threadbender

ThisVNchick said:


> You forgot the part about the detective who knew his gf suspected the bag to be fake but knowingly allowed his gf to sell the merchandise as authentic and did not do anything about it.
> 
> Yea...the credibility of these two...just a real as Kim K's butt.



Truly. If a detective is involved, that could cost him. Not to mention, using resources to help his gf get revenge on someone. mmmmmm


----------



## poopsie

ThisVNchick said:


> *She also failed to mention (and Salwa added earlier) that OP sent the bag to Tradesy for authentication and it passed.* You can't return a bag after 4 days while screaming fake and Tradesy finds that you're wrong. People who tell half-truths (well actually, she has lied the whole time), you just can't argue with them.
> 
> Stop responding to her. OP is verbally abusive and has a cancerous personality.



Well that means less than nothing to me, knowing who Tradesy uses for authentications.


----------



## jmc3007

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> After I tried to return it with tradesy they told me it was over the 4 day period. So I had no choice but to resell it to get my money back. My whole intent of this post in the first place was to warn people about salwa scamming people. You think I wanted to tell you guys I resold the bag she sold me.


4 day return period is for SNAD or just changing one's mind as it were but for authenticity issues, Tradesy doesn't have a time limit as another poster from the upthread recounted an incident with Chanel whereby they took funds from her 2 YEARS after it was purchased.


----------



## poopsie

IDK if the person even still has the bag, but I would highly recommend using a_ reliable_ third party authenticator.


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> You can still send it back for Tradesy review once and for all.


No she can't. She resold it, presumably knowing it was fake (but which hasn't been proven to be true.)


----------



## jmc3007

Laila2016 said:


> WOW TRADESY IS A COMPLETE JOKE! I sold a chanel bag TWO YEARS AGO to a buyer in California. Just today I received an email from them saying that they pulled the fund from my account because the buyer sent the bag in for repair and chanel refused it. I had it authenticated by A4U. There was no notice or anything from them. They just pulled the fund after two years. beware of tradesy!
> What can I do in this situation? My bag is not going come back to me brand new like when I sold it.


So so sorry to hear about this. I had heard some rumblings of this nature last summer but wasn't aware that Tradesy would try to claw back that far. Tbh this is a lawsuit waiting to happen, they should really clarify their authenticity policy and the ways to address it to prevent things from escalating 2 years later. And also use a burner account whereby you don't have much or any money sitting around to avoid merchants from debitting your money at will.

In your case I'd try to escalate the issue to senior management level, there must be some sort of state or federal banking wire regulations they're not adhering to.


----------



## Salwab

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 3650440
> 
> I bet she's trying to pull a switcheroo. She bought the bag, resold it and bought (or already had) another bag that she's claiming is the bag she bought from SalwaB.
> 
> It's not the first and won't be the last time people come here testing the waters to see if a scam will work.


----------



## ThisVNchick

poopsie said:


> Well that means less than nothing to me, knowing who Tradesy uses for authentications.


I completely agree about not trusting the Tradesy authentication "team", but the original listing from Tradesy was posted earlier by Salwa and I personally don't see any red flags with the bag. Although, not enough pictures are posted to accurately authenticate the item.

OP's initial complaint was that the stitching on the NF needed to be angled. Someone on here wrote and said that her store bought NF stitching was not angled but straight. OP responded and said, that with use, the stitches even out and become straight but they are suppose to be angled brand new. No. No. No. The stitching on your bag does not EVER magically straighten itself out with use. The problem I have with OP is that she has zero legitimate reasons to say that bag is fake. She also tells half-stories. She says she contacted Tradesy and they refused to take the return. But she conveniently leaves out the part that Tradesy had her send the bag in to be authenticated and they deemed it to be authentic. She gives you the little bits and pieces of the full story, the parts that only to make her look good. If it were me, I'd double check it with a reputable company and if it is a fake, I'd file a chargeback with my CC company with proof in hand. But nope, OP, who believes the bag she received was a fake, turns around and sells it to someone else and markets it as real.

Oh yea, she also conveniently leaves out the part that she sold the bag until BB dug up the information. But initially, she came on here screaming about being stuck with a fake bag because Tradesy refused to take it back since it was passed the 4 day grace period.

At this point, who knows what else she's conveniently leaving out of the whole story.


----------



## GemsBerry

Oh boy, I wish Tradesy had more tools to report buyers, block buyers and see their feedback. Sellers do have feedback (hidden for now) and Tradesy has notes on them. Number of sales and sold inventory also speak a lot about sellers.


----------



## GemsBerry

poopsie said:


> Well that means less than nothing to me, knowing who Tradesy uses for authentications.





ThisVNchick said:


> I completely agree about not trusting the Tradesy authentication "team".


Do you know  what kind of authenticators they use? I'm really curious. Their confidence doesn't match their knowledge. I was livid when they mis-authenticated authentic bag, they restored the listing after I sent them reports from real authenticators. Tradesy's original response was we know better because we dealt with thousands of designer items. 
Then IF they authenticated Chanel bag. HOW 2 years later they think it's Ok to pull out funds. there's no guarantee the bag is the same.


----------



## poopsie

GemsBerry said:


> Do you know  what kind of authenticators they use? I'm really curious. Their confidence doesn't match their knowledge. I was livid when they mis-authenticated authentic bag, they restored the listing after I sent them reports from real authenticators. Tradesy's original response was we know better because we dealt with thousands of designer items.
> Then IF they authenticated Chanel bag. HOW 2 years later they think it's Ok to pull out funds. there's no guarantee the bag is the same.


From what I understand they use ******************


----------



## bernz84

GemsBerry said:


> Oh boy, I wish Tradesy had more tools to report buyers, block buyers and see their feedback. *Sellers do have feedback (hidden for now)* and Tradesy has notes on them. Number of sales and sold inventory also speak a lot about sellers.


Huh, that's interesting. I've never bought anything on tradesy, only sold. Can buyers provide feedback after sa transaction has been completed?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Huh, that's interesting. I've never bought anything on tradesy, only sold. Can buyers provide feedback after sa transaction has been completed?



Yes they can. After the purchased item has been delivered they send you the email to write feedback about the seller. I used to, but don't anymore. What does it do for me? We don't get to see the feedback or anything. I bet people only do it if the experience was bad.


----------



## bernz84

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yes they can. After the purchased item has been delivered they send you the email to write feedback about the seller. I used to, but don't anymore. What does it do for me? We don't get to see the feedback or anything. I bet people only do it if the experience was bad.


Oh, I never knew that!  Good to know.

I haven't found anything I really, really want on Tradesy. I like buying on eBay better, haha!


----------



## GemsBerry

bernz84 said:


> Huh, that's interesting. I've never bought anything on tradesy, only sold. Can buyers provide feedback after sa transaction has been completed?


it's optional, tradesy will send you email to rate experience with the seller and maybe one reminder. I just ignore these emails unless I'm really happy or unhappy


----------



## EGBDF

New site wide code. Expires today.


----------



## EGBDF

EGBDF said:


> New site wide code. Expires today.


Does anyone else see the site wide code banner on the main page? It was there a few minutes ago, but now it's gone for me.


----------



## poopsie

ThisVNchick said:


> I completely agree about not trusting the Tradesy authentication "team", but the original listing from Tradesy was posted earlier by Salwa and I personally don't see any red flags with the bag.* Although, not enough pictures are posted to accurately authenticate the item*.



I can't find that post. Salwa only has 5 posts and the link isn't one of them. Maybe it was removed
I find it hard to believe that someone who has sold over 2k bags doesn't include photos necessary for independent authentication. Relying on in house authenticators is like the fox guarding the hen house.


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> New site wide code. Expires today.


Is there? I didn't get the message and it doesn't show for me when I go to Tradesy.  I have something I'd like to buy if there was a sale.


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> Does anyone else see the site wide code banner on the main page? It was there a few minutes ago, but now it's gone for me.


How odd, maybe it was a mistake.  It does not show for me.


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie said:


> I can't find that post. Salwa only has 5 posts and the link isn't one of them. Maybe it was removed
> I find it hard to believe that someone who has sold over 2k bags doesn't include photos necessary for independent authentication. Relying on in house authenticators is like the fox guarding the hen house.


It was removed. I suspect it was because she'd posted her own listing. 

I'll see if I can find the listing on Tradesy.


----------



## EGBDF

nicole0612 said:


> Is there? I didn't get the message and it doesn't show for me when I go to Tradesy.  I have something I'd like to buy if there was a sale.


It was $50 off of $500 
and $125 off of ??? 1000 or 1250? I can't remember, I think the codes were SS50 and SS125
I guess it was a glitch on their site.


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie said:


> I can't find that post. Salwa only has 5 posts and the link isn't one of them. Maybe it was removed
> I find it hard to believe that someone who has sold over 2k bags doesn't include photos necessary for independent authentication. Relying on in house authenticators is like the fox guarding the hen house.





BeenBurned said:


> It was removed. I suspect it was because she'd posted her own listing.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the listing on Tradesy.


I think the post was removed because it contained personal information. 

Here's the listing. 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-...der-bag-monogram-cerise-20545344/?tref=closet


----------



## ThisVNchick

poopsie said:


> I can't find that post. Salwa only has 5 posts and the link isn't one of them. Maybe it was removed
> I find it hard to believe that someone who has sold over 2k bags doesn't include photos necessary for independent authentication. Relying on in house authenticators is like the fox guarding the hen house.





BeenBurned said:


> It was removed. I suspect it was because she'd posted her own listing.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the listing on Tradesy.



I believe this is the listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-...der-bag-monogram-cerise-20545344/?tref=closet

She has the key photos of the stamps and tags, but I know authenticators like to see close-ups of hardwares as well to be 100% sure, given all of the superfakes floating around nowadays.

I know a lot of us are not AF fans, but there are members, even on tpf, who occasionally come into this subforum raving about their positive experience with AF. Perhaps Salwa trusts their authentication procedure. There is nothing wrong with that as I am sure lot of sellers on Tradesy do to (I see it being advertised on their listings).  But I feel that buyers are responsible for their own purchases as well. When I buy preloved, I always get a second opinion whether through TPF or a paid authenticator that I trust, even if I know the brand well enough to self-authenticate. How many times have we heard of buyers having that "feeling" that their items is fake or having friends tell them that item "looks off" because they _know_ LV from buying 1 or 2 bags from the store? Or in this case, OP bringing the bag to the LV store to have it authenticated when it is a known fact that SAs don't know jack about authenticating.

It seems like you're coming down hard on the seller but are not holding the buyer accountable for her lack of actions. We still don't know if the bag is fake or authentic. Salwa has sold over 2k worth of LV items and if the listings continue to appear in her "sold" section, that means those were completed transactions with no issues. There have been longtime tpfer members who have purchased from her and posted their experience on this thread. I don't see any reason to cast doubt onto her until there's a solid case showing otherwise.


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> It was $50 off of $500
> and $125 off of ??? 1000 or 1250? I can't remember, I think the codes were SS50 and SS125
> I guess it was a glitch on their site.


Thanks.  I gave them a try just in case, but they don't work.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Or in this case, OP bringing the bag to the LV store to have it authenticated when it is a known fact that SAs don't know jack about authenticating.


Not on this case. If you go back, you'll see that the OP claimed to have gone to the store the day before her posts, however she'd already sold the bag by then.

This was another misstatement by the OP.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> Not on this case. If you go back, you'll see that the OP claimed to have gone to the store the day before her posts, however she'd already sold the bag by then.
> 
> This was another misstatement by the OP.



In her first couple of posts she claimed that she took the bag to the boutique and got it authenticated there. Then we find out that she had the bag for two weeks, didn't bother to compare it to her personal NF until her bag organizer came in. Then we find out she went to the boutique yesterday and got herself the exact same bag. Later that night, you dug up her closet history and found out that she had sold the bag she received from Salwa but prior to that discovery she was still pretending that she was "stuck" with the bag. She even stated that she had "hope" that Tradesy would make her whole again after TPFers chimed in and told her if the bag was not authentic, Tradesy would take it back anytime.

I just really don't know what to believe at this point...


ETA: Oops, I misread your comment. I think her stating that she went to the boutique yesterday was to pick up her new bag, not to get it authenticated. But again, I really can't trust the word of a habitual liar.


----------



## Catbird9

ThisVNchick said:


> In her first couple of posts she claimed that she took the bag to the boutique and got it authenticated there. Then we find out that she had the bag for two weeks, didn't bother to compare it to her personal NF until her bag organizer came in. Then we find out she went to the boutique yesterday and got herself the exact same bag. Later that night, you dug up her closet history and found out that she had sold the bag she received from Salwa but prior to that discovery she was still pretending that she was "stuck" with the bag.
> 
> I just really don't know what to believe at this point...



That's for sure! Fake news, lies...the new normal I guess.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> ETA: Oops, I misread your comment. I think her stating that she went to the boutique yesterday was to pick up her new bag, not to get it authenticated. But again, I really can't trust the word of a habitual liar.


In the words of Judge Marilyn Millian of The People's Court, "I wouldn't believe her if her tongue came notarized."


----------



## GemsBerry

An interesting read that I just came across Designer Bags to Resell or Consign in 2016 http://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/01/28/the-best-designer-bag-for-resell-in-2016/


----------



## AngieBaby15

GemsBerry said:


> An interesting read that I just came across Designer Bags to Resell or Consign in 2016 http://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/01/28/the-best-designer-bag-for-resell-in-2016/



Very interesting article to read and I agree that the resale value for Chanel WOC is pretty good.
I sold both of my Chanel WOC on Tradesy. Both in excellent/new condition and were sold close to retail. I didn't get the full amount (Tradesy fee) but nonetheless both buyers paid close to retail (and it's VERY close to the $2100 retail price).


----------



## GemsBerry

AngieBaby15 said:


> Very interesting article to read and I agree that the resale value for Chanel WOC is pretty good.
> I sold both of my Chanel WOC on Tradesy. Both in excellent/new condition and were sold close to retail. I didn't get the full amount (Tradesy fee) but nonetheless both buyers paid close to retail (and it's VERY close to the $2100 retail price).


True, Chanel, Hermes, LV and Chloe are flying off the shelves or should I say closets but I found that some brands are ignored in USA, so it's better to sell Loewe, Nina Ricci  and such on Vestiare Collective.


----------



## EGBDF

OK, NOW there is the site wide code!
50 off 500 ss50
125 off 1000 ss125


----------



## HandbagDiva354

EGBDF said:


> OK, NOW there is the site wide code!
> 50 off 500 ss50
> 125 off 1000 ss125



thanks. when does it expire?


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> thanks. when does it expire?


11:59 PDT


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> OK, NOW there is the site wide code!
> 50 off 500 ss50
> 125 off 1000 ss125



it's written there that maximum discount is $125 for all orders. interesting, I think they didn't limit it earlier? you could just use every code once


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> True, Chanel, Hermes, LV and Chloe are flying off the shelves or should I say closets but I found that some brands are ignored in USA, so it's better to sell Loewe, Nina Ricci  and such on Vestiare Collective.



I read an interview with Tradesy CEO once where she was asked which brand sells the fastest on Tradesy and she said MCM. Supposedly its because there are so few listings and the brand is becoming popular. I had some MCM bags and couldn't sell them so that didn't turn out to be true, at least for me.
With that being said I see every rapper on MTV carrying MCM duffle bags and backpacks so maybe its starting to catch on


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> I have a feeling that Tradesy cancels sales more often nowadays. my sales were cancelled recently because tradesy couldn't verify some customer's info, they didn't tell me details. it could be a simple thing like spelling W vs West, I hate to loose sales over it.


I think so too! I recently had 2 sales cancelled in _*ONE WEEK*_ and before that 1 in 2 years. CS said the buyers addresses didn't match to where they wanted to have the bags delivered and they needed them to CALL (not email) to confirm. Of course one of the buyers couldn't call since they're open like 2hrs a day and the wait is over 30mins so I lost a sale. I don't blame her, I wouldn't want to be on hold for 30mins when im spending 2k on a purse.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

sigh I wish the code would work through the weekend. I sold one item (but the buyer had already told me she was planning to purchase it today) and nothing else. I rounded down some of my listings to make them exactly $500 .... but during the last promo code I had several sales in the late evening.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> sigh I wish the code would work through the weekend. I sold one item (but the buyer had already told me she was planning to purchase it today) and nothing else. I rounded down some of my listings to make them exactly $500 .... but during the last promo code I had several sales in the late evening.



I only sold 1 pair of shoes so far for $480 lol, i think the buyer didn't see codes cause in other case he'd ask to change the price


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> An interesting read that I just came across Designer Bags to Resell or Consign in 2016 http://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/01/28/the-best-designer-bag-for-resell-in-2016/



This is REALLY interesting. I'm surprised the Chloe Marcie bag made it on the list and not the Drew bag. While the marcie bag is super classic I both at the same time and my drew bag got much more likes and sold very quickly, despite being used and the marcie was used.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-clutch-20753597/?tref=category

Abbey's closet just listed this. This has to be fake, right?!!?


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-clutch-20753597/?tref=category
> 
> Abbey's closet just listed this. This has to be fake, right?!!?



I am not sure, code seems weird but it's older style and details may differ from modern ones, check them on eBay, seems like all of them have these codes


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am not sure, code seems weird but it's older style and details may differ from modern ones, check them on eBay, seems like all of them have these codes



I've owned a few Multi Color items from Louis Vuitton and none of them ever had a date code like that. Reeks fake to me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've owned a few Multi Color items from Louis Vuitton and none of them ever had a date code like that. Reeks fake to me.



you can't compare particular style with others just because they are all multicolor. and I wouldn't claim that smth is not authentic till I am 100% sure.


----------



## NANI1972

alwayscoffee89 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-clutch-20753597/?tref=category
> 
> Abbey's closet just listed this. This has to be fake, right?!!?



Before questioning here, have it authenticated on the LV forum.....


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've owned a few Multi Color items from Louis Vuitton and none of them ever had a date code like that. Reeks fake to me.



here's same style at TRR https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/louis-vuitton-multicolore-abelia-bag

I don't think it's fake.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've owned a few Multi Color items from Louis Vuitton and none of them ever had a date code like that. Reeks fake to me.



sometimes I have buyers who think they know everything about LV just because they own several ones. they may say that my bag is fake just because they've never seen same details on their bags. that makes me very sad.


----------



## ThisVNchick

alwayscoffee89 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-clutch-20753597/?tref=category
> 
> Abbey's closet just listed this. This has to be fake, right?!!?


 Is that "4" on the datecode backwards?


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> I thought MC pieces are not suppose to have the same color repeats on any single panel. There are multiple repeats of the same color on that bag and is that "4" on the datecode backwards?



yes that is kinda 4 and I checked several other listings of this style at diff trusted sources. they all look like this.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> yes that is kinda 4 and I checked several other listings of this style at diff trusted sources. they all look like this.



Kinda 4?
Well, even if it is authentic, which I guess it is, It's awful. Just awful! Looks bloody fake to me! Not as pretty as some of the MC's I've owned!


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> yes that is kinda 4 and I checked several other listings of this style at diff trusted sources. they all look like this.


That is really one funky MC piece.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Kinda 4?
> Well, even if it is authentic, which I guess it is, It's awful. Just awful! Looks bloody fake to me! Not as pretty as some of the MC's I've owned!



lol yes kinda cause it's reversed


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Kinda 4?
> Well, even if it is authentic, which I guess it is, It's awful. Just awful! Looks bloody fake to me! Not as pretty as some of the MC's I've owned!



I don't like it either, it would fit some nice old lady 
but we don't have to love everything that LV does and it doesn't mean it's fake


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't like it either, it would fit some nice old lady
> but we don't have to love everything that LV does and it doesn't mean it's fake


I'm just surprised I've never seen it is all and the 4 threw me off for sure.


----------



## luv2run41

Sttephaniexmarie said:


> Everything about the Louis Vuitton is so spot on that even I at first thought it was authentic. After purchasing it I left it in the dustbag for about 2 weeks until my bag organizer arrived. I compared it to my Neverfull Damier that I purchased at LV. There was one major difference that I noticed and I started to do my reasearh. Louis Vuitton angles there stitching, but the replica has straight stitching along the trim. I went to LV yesterday and purchased the same bag because I didn't want to deal with another scam. Sure enough my new LV has the signature angled stitching.



Do you have a picture of the clip (the hardware that closes the bag)? Both side and a pic of the inside of the clip (to show if the inside is hollow or solid as it should be) Like this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3652771


----------



## alwayscoffee89

luv2run41 said:


> Can you possibly post some pics or a link to the original listing? I only think that is fair.



She already did. Keep reading  it was a whole entire discussion 2 days ago. Unless they deleted everything


----------



## luv2run41

alwayscoffee89 said:


> She already did. Keep reading  it was a whole entire discussion 2 days ago. Unless they deleted everything



Thankyou[emoji847] I see, I edited my post and asked to see a pic of the inside of the clip.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I read an interview with Tradesy CEO once where she was asked which brand sells the fastest on Tradesy and she said MCM. Supposedly its because there are so few listings and the brand is becoming popular. I had some MCM bags and couldn't sell them so that didn't turn out to be true, at least for me.
> With that being said I see every rapper on MTV carrying MCM duffle bags and backpacks so maybe its starting to catch on


I sold one MCM pretty fast. it was a two-tone all leather bag, BNWT at 50% off.


domifreaka said:


> I think so too! I recently had 2 sales cancelled in _*ONE WEEK*_ and before that 1 in 2 years. CS said the buyers addresses didn't match to where they wanted to have the bags delivered and they needed them to CALL (not email) to confirm. Of course one of the buyers couldn't call since they're open like 2hrs a day and the wait is over 30mins so I lost a sale. I don't blame her, I wouldn't want to be on hold for 30mins when im spending 2k on a purse.


I know, I would never call back to "verify" something to such site as Tradesy. if you are a new player in the market and can't process my order correctly given that I filled up all the info and got order confirmation, you won't get my $$. also many customers still have their doubts, "then it's not meant to be" kind of attitude. To call? are you kidding me? at work so your boss can find out you are buying a Chanel? or at home while you arguing  with your DH not to get a new kitchen? Haha


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> This is REALLY interesting. I'm surprised the Chloe Marcie bag made it on the list and not the Drew bag. While the marcie bag is super classic I both at the same time and my drew bag got much more likes and sold very quickly, despite being used and the marcie was used.


from both selling and buying experience Chloe Marcie still holds its value, but Paraty dropped significantly. Once the style is discontinued price drops to 1/4 of original price.


----------



## gnourtmat

I sold a cosmetic item on Tradesy and the buyer asked for a cancellation after I already shipped the item. Now, I've sold many cosmetic items on Tradesy before with no issues. To much of my surprise, I had no idea that selling cosmetics is restricted when I looked closer to the policy. I thought it was safe to sell as they have the cosmetic brands listed on Tradesy. I removed all the active listings I have since I now know it's prohibited. Does anyone know what will happen to my current pending sale? I'm pretty sure the buyer will send a cancelation request once received.


----------



## domifreaka

gnourtmat said:


> I sold a cosmetic item on Tradesy and the buyer asked for a cancellation after I already shipped the item. Now, I've sold many cosmetic items on Tradesy before with no issues. To much of my surprise, I had no idea that selling cosmetics is restricted when I looked closer to the policy. I thought it was safe to sell as they have the cosmetic brands listed on Tradesy. I removed all the active listings I have since I now know it's prohibited. Does anyone know what will happen to my current pending sale? I'm pretty sure the buyer will send a cancelation request once received.



I would assume tradesy will just mail it back to you as a regular return. Even if it was as described, since its a prohibited item.


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> I sold one MCM pretty fast. it was a two-tone all leather bag, BNWT at 50% off.
> 
> I know, I would never call back to "verify" something to such site as Tradesy. if you are a new player in the market and can't process my order correctly given that I filled up all the info and got order confirmation, you won't get my $$. also many customers still have their doubts, "then it's not meant to be" kind of attitude. To call? are you kidding me? at work so your boss can find out you are buying a Chanel? or at home while you arguing  with your DH not to get a new kitchen? Haha



hahaha totally agree! Chanel > new kitchen


----------



## BeenBurned

gnourtmat said:


> I sold a cosmetic item on Tradesy and the buyer asked for a cancellation after I already shipped the item. Now, I've sold many cosmetic items on Tradesy before with no issues. To much of my surprise, I had no idea that selling cosmetics is restricted when I looked closer to the policy. I thought it was safe to sell as they have the cosmetic brands listed on Tradesy. I removed all the active listings I have since I now know it's prohibited. Does anyone know what will happen to my current pending sale? I'm pretty sure the buyer will send a cancelation request once received.


Where is the cosmetic policy in their rules?


----------



## ThisVNchick

I'm glad to see that the buying pace is back up. I was able to sell my last two very expensive bags this past week. Perhaps the tax refunds are coming in?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm glad to see that the buying pace is back up. I was able to sell my last two very expensive bags this past week. Perhaps the tax refunds are coming in?


I've noticed it too and more people are messaging me also. It's good!! Let's keep it this way!!


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm glad to see that the buying pace is back up. I was able to sell my last two very expensive bags this past week. Perhaps the tax refunds are coming in?





alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've noticed it too and more people are messaging me also. It's good!! Let's keep it this way!!


I agree. it's also a tax season, some ppl are getting refunds and treat themselves.


----------



## GemsBerry

it looks like chat is gone again. I wanted to ask to release my earnings earlier because customer contacted me how happy she is. I can't find chat in contact section any more. it doesn't appear at the bottom of the listing either like it used to be.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> it looks like chat is gone again. I wanted to ask to release my earnings earlier because customer contacted me how happy she is. I can't find chat in contact section any more. it doesn't appear at the bottom of the listing either like it used to be.


I never even knew they had a chat option. I just have always emailed them a screenshot of what the customer said and then they'd release my money the next day.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> it looks like chat is gone again. I wanted to ask to release my earnings earlier because customer contacted me how happy she is. I can't find chat in contact section any more. it doesn't appear at the bottom of the listing either like it used to be.



I haven't seen that chat option available in a very long time, it's been months.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I never even knew they had a chat option. I just have always emailed them a screenshot of what the customer said and then they'd release my money the next day.


I'll do that from now on, thank you:


----------



## gnourtmat

BeenBurned said:


> Where is the cosmetic policy in their rules?



Attached is a screenshot from the website. I'm still unclear if it's prohibited?


----------



## whateve

gnourtmat said:


> Attached is a screenshot from the website. I'm still unclear if it's prohibited?


Didn't you sell makeup? That would be prohibited. I think perfume is allowed. 

I sold dustbags when it was allowed. I still see them listed.


----------



## BeenBurned

gnourtmat said:


> Attached is a screenshot from the website. I'm still unclear if it's prohibited?


I wonder why it's prohibited. If an item is unopened, sealed, untampered and not expired, I wonder why it can't be listed.


----------



## bernz84

That's weird, I see dustbags, boxes, and shopping bags listed and sold all the time...


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder why it's prohibited. If an item is unopened, sealed, untampered and not expired, I wonder why it can't be listed.


I think there would be a problem because they accept returns. How are you going to know if a makeup product will work for you unless you open it? And if it is sealed, there is no way to know if the product inside is in good condition. It could have been kept in temperature extremes and been ruined. They could accept the return of an unopened product only to have a problem when they resell it. I have some vintage Chanel perfume that has never been opened, and I'd love to sell it, but I can't guarantee that the perfume hasn't evaporated or spoiled in some way.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Didn't you sell makeup? That would be prohibited. I think perfume is allowed.
> 
> I sold dustbags when it was allowed. I still see them listed.



I got a notification from Tradesy that you can list dust bags now. I was able to buy one. I remember that one time how I kept trying to buy this dust bag and Tradesy kept cancelling it. I guess maybe they got a lot of complaints and decided to let it sell again.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I think there would be a problem because they accept returns. How are you going to know if a makeup product will work for you unless you open it? And if it is sealed, there is no way to know if the product inside is in good condition. It could have been kept in temperature extremes and been ruined. They could accept the return of an unopened product only to have a problem when they resell it. I have some vintage Chanel perfume that has never been opened, and I'd love to sell it, but I can't guarantee that the perfume hasn't evaporated or spoiled in some way.


Makes sense. Now that you mentioned it, I'm sure it's because of their return policy.


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> My comment about the seller being able to google a name and address was just pointing out that one can find an awful lot of what one might consider to be private information in a google search.



Backing up BeenBurned here... I had a friend serving overseas that was totally catfished. When I was helping him sort out that the person he was talking to wasn't who he thought it was, I relied on tons different internet searches to find info.  Some of the gold mines/treasure troves that you don't readily expect are
Ancestry databases which do all the hard work of public record compilation for you (like ancestry.com) as well as real estate listings combined with country assessor/tax collection websites. Using all of them you can piece together enough things to fool some background/credit checks like where someone lived at what times or property they've owned, names/birth dates/deaths of family members, etc. Combined with social media, you learn who their friends are, what trips they've taken when, and their pet's names.  And... if they're of a profession and lived in a place where they've had to register to become licensed, like some nurses and even aestheticians, you add work history to the mix!  Some folks check-in at various locations using social media so you can even plot out daily habits on a timeline. It's creepy and not that hard for anyone that is dedicated to the task.

Sorry this post is off-topic from the thread--just figured I'd pass along some paranoia that "personal" information isn't exactly private anymore.  It wouldn't be hard at all to get a name and address.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> it looks like chat is gone again. I wanted to ask to release my earnings earlier because customer contacted me how happy she is. I can't find chat in contact section any more. it doesn't appear at the bottom of the listing either like it used to be.



I haven't seen chat for a while, it was so much more convenient than e-mails or these calls with 30 minutes of waiting;(


----------



## Sunshine mama

↑
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-clutch-20753597/?tref=category

Abbey's closet just listed this. This has to be fake, right?!!?




NANI1972 said:


> Before questioning here, have it authenticated on the LV forum.....



I tried to have a Louis Vuitton pochette nm in amarante vernis authenticated and the authenticator said they do not authenticate Tradesy items. I would like to know if anyone knows anyone who authenticates Tradesy items.


----------



## Sunshine mama

↑
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-clutch-20753597/?tref=category

Abbey's closet just listed this. This has to be fake, right?!!?



ThisVNchick said:


> Is that "4" on the datecode backwards?


OMG1111! The date code is totally wrong. The 4 is backwards. That is totally ridiculous IMHO. What do you think?


----------



## jmc3007

^ Horse. Beat. Dead
Re authentication for Tradesy listings, provide info in TPF proper format BUT since one has to be registered to view, buyers can download pics separately for the authenticator to view, that's a viable workaround.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jmc3007 said:


> ^ Horse. Beat. Dead
> Re authentication for Tradesy listings, provide info in TPF proper format BUT since one has to be registered to view, buyers can download pics separately for the authenticator to view, that's a viable workaround.


Sorry, I must not have had enough coffee this morning. Could you explain how to do the workaround?  I mentioned that the item was a tradesy item and immediately i got a reject.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jmc3007 said:


> ^ Horse. Beat. Dead
> Re authentication for Tradesy listings, provide info in TPF proper format BUT since one has to be registered to view, buyers can download pics separately for the authenticator to view, that's a viable workaround.


I thought anyone could view the product, even if they are not registered on tradesy.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought anyone could view the product, even if they are not registered on tradesy.


 I think you are right. I can view items when I'm not logged in.


----------



## poopsie

Sunshine mama said:


> ↑
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-clutch-20753597/?tref=category
> 
> Abbey's closet just listed this. This has to be fake, right?!!?
> 
> 
> OMG1111! The date code is totally wrong. The 4 is backwards. That is totally ridiculous IMHO. What do you think?




Well, here is one from TRR with a backward 4 https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/louis-vuitton-multicolore-abelia-bag and one from FP with a 'normal' 3 http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-multicolor-silk-satin-abelia-white-79153
I am not commenting on whether or not they are authentic as I never even knew this style existed


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sunshine mama said:


> ↑
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-clutch-20753597/?tref=category
> 
> Abbey's closet just listed this. This has to be fake, right?!!?
> 
> 
> OMG1111! The date code is totally wrong. The 4 is backwards. That is totally ridiculous IMHO. What do you think?



I saw that listing too and posted about it like a week ago and I guess the verdict is it is real. Just never even seen that style and I THOUGHT I was familiar with the MC line. But that purse is so ugly and my first thought was that it was fake. I could be wrong, but LV posting a date code with a backward 4? How weird.


----------



## Prettyn

poopsie said:


> Well, here is one from TRR with a backward 4 https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/louis-vuitton-multicolore-abelia-bag and one from FP with a 'normal' 3 http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-multicolor-silk-satin-abelia-white-79153
> I am not commenting on whether or not they are authentic as I never even knew this style existed


I have seen the style may times. This type of style is authentic. I'm a LV multicolor freak!


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Hello everybody. I haven't posted in awhile, sorry this will be a long one. I just want to vent and warn you fellow Tradesy sellers of Picture & listing thieves hitting an all time low. I searched one of my item to make sure it's coming up on searches. Lo' & behold! found an identical listing from another closet using my pictures, header, description, like the whole she-bang. To top it all, this closet also listed "my item" half off my listing price using all my leg work. I do not understand her intent for it didn't make sense. If the item sells, she will be sending an item that was not in her listing.

I emailed Tradesy of the situation. I also message the seller. Please read the back & forth below. The reasoning of this seller was mind boggling. Please check your items on search from time to time to make sure nobody using your listing. Apparently, this is a normal practice and is OK. Also, after all the messaging, my listing that was stolen is still up.

MY Closet
How are you going to send my bag if somebody buys it?

April 6, 2017

HER CLOSET
Priority Mail, insured. 

April 6, 2017

MY Closet
Oh Thats awesome! Great you can send an item thats not in your possession. So much for being a socially good company. Nothing really good with stealing other's work and posting as your own.

April 6, 2017

HER CLOSET
This bag is in my possession. I cleaned and restored it back to life! That's why I am called (HER CLOSET ~ changed)



April 6, 2017

HER CLOSET
And yes, my bag looks exactly like yours. So why would I take pictures of the exact same bag, when it is identical? Because of my charity, it takes a while to put listings on, so I am sorry if I offended you. I will take them down if you would like. I DON'T steal. ALL my proceeds support a domestic shelter. Unless they are watermarked, this is a normal practice.

April 6, 2017

MY Closet
Oh my goodness! You need to educate yourself on copyright infringement! "Stealing somebody else's work is never NORMAL" or will ever be normal. YOU do not have a right to use my pictures and copy my listing without my permission! Your Charity is not the issue, it's your "Stealing" is the issue! Use your own pictures and description. It's really simple.


----------



## BeenBurned

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello everybody. I haven't posted in awhile, sorry this will be a long one. I just want to vent and warn you fellow Tradesy sellers of Picture & listing thieves hitting an all time low. I searched one of my item to make sure it's coming up on searches. Lo' & behold! found an identical listing from another closet using my pictures, header, description, like the whole she-bang. To top it all, this closet also listed "my item" half off my listing price using all my leg work. I do not understand her intent for it didn't make sense. If the item sells, she will be sending an item that was not in her listing.
> 
> I emailed Tradesy of the situation. I also message the seller. Please read the back & forth below. The reasoning of this seller was mind boggling. Please check your items on search from time to time to make sure nobody using your listing. Apparently, this is a normal practice and is OK. Also, after all the messaging, my listing that was stolen is still up.


Here's the link to the TOS:
https://www.tradesy.com/terms/

*Scroll down to item 12 -- You can file by email and on my template thread, there's a template for filing. *
*12. Complaint Procedures and DMCA Takedown Requests*
Tradesy respects the legal rights of others and complies with the Digital Millennium Copyright Act and equivalent laws in the jurisdictions in which the Website and Services are available. It expects you to do the same. If you believe another user has violated the Agreement or your intellectual property rights, please complete the following procedure.

*Verified Rights Owners Program (VRO):* To enforce the intellectual property rights of owners, Tradesy engages in a Verified Rights Owners program that allows owners to request Tradesy to remove certain listings that offer items or contain images or other materials that infringe on their intellectual property rights. These rights can include trademark, copyright, and/or other legal rights. For example, a Verified Rights Owner may ask Tradesy to remove an item being sold that uses the rights owner's registered trademark (such as a logo on a designer handbag) if the item is not an authentic product of the rights owner. This VRO program helps protect Tradesy members from buying or selling items that may be replica or otherwise unauthorized under state and/or federal laws. Before a listing is removed, a Verified Rights Owner must provide to Tradesy information that ensures that the person or company reporting the item is authorized to do so. If a Verified Rights Owner believes a listing violates their intellectual property rights, please provide Tradesy with a written notice containing (where applicable) the following information:


a notarized request letter certifying that you are the owner of the intellectual property;
a description of the intellectual property that you claim has been infringed, including details on any registration that protects the same;
a description of the material that you claim is infringing and where it is located on the Website or Services;
hyperlinks to the listings with the suspected item;
your name, address, telephone number, and email address;
a statement by you that you have a good-faith belief that the disputed use is not authorized by the intellectual property owner, its agent, or the law;
a statement by you, made under penalty of perjury, that the above information in your notice is accurate and that you are the intellectual property owner or authorized to act on their behalf; and
an electronic or physical signature of the person authorized to act on behalf of the intellectual property owner.
Written notice should be delivered to Tradesy at:

Tradesy Inc
1217 2nd Street FL 3
Santa Monica, CA 90401 
844.988.7233 
copyright@tradesy.com

If a copyright notice is received by Tradesy’s Copyright Agent, Tradesy may send a copy of the notice to the user who posted the material at issue.

If your item is reported, you may receive an email notifying you that a Verified Rights Owner participant requested your listing to be removed from the Website or Services. We require the rights owner to provide us with an email address so you can contact them directly for more information about why your listing infringes their intellectual property rights. You can find the Verified Rights Owner's email address in the email you received when your listing was removed.

At Tradesy's sole discretion, users who infringe on intellectual property rights of Verified Rights Owners will have their user accounts and/or access to the Services removed or disabled. If Tradesy disables or removes your user account, or any content or other materials you have posted, and you believe this was done in error, please forward a written notice stating the same and providing any supporting documentation necessary to establish your rights to the agent referenced above.

Tradesy may disclose alleged infringers’ personal identification information to third parties with intellectual property rights who have complied with the complaint procedure. For more information, see Tradesy’s Privacy Policy, accessible via the following hyperlink: https://www.tradesy.com/privacy/.

If you have concerns or questions about why your listing was reported or removed, please contact the VRO participant directly using the email address we provided.

You can also contact our Member Care team at team@tradesy.com if the Verified Rights Owner has not replied after 10 days or if you have any other questions.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

BeenBurned said:


> Here's the link to the TOS:
> https://www.tradesy.com/terms/
> 
> *Scroll down to item 12 -- You can file by email and on my template thread, there's a template for filing. *
> *12. Complaint Procedures and DMCA Takedown Requests*
> Tradesy respects the legal rights of others and complies with the Digital Millennium Copyright Act and equivalent laws in the jurisdictions in which the Website and Services are available. It expects you to do the same. If you believe another user has violated the Agreement or your intellectual property rights, please complete the following procedure.
> 
> *Verified Rights Owners Program (VRO):* To enforce the intellectual property rights of owners, Tradesy engages in a Verified Rights Owners program that allows owners to request Tradesy to remove certain listings that offer items or contain images or other materials that infringe on their intellectual property rights. These rights can include trademark, copyright, and/or other legal rights. For example, a Verified Rights Owner may ask Tradesy to remove an item being sold that uses the rights owner's registered trademark (such as a logo on a designer handbag) if the item is not an authentic product of the rights owner. This VRO program helps protect Tradesy members from buying or selling items that may be replica or otherwise unauthorized under state and/or federal laws. Before a listing is removed, a Verified Rights Owner must provide to Tradesy information that ensures that the person or company reporting the item is authorized to do so. If a Verified Rights Owner believes a listing violates their intellectual property rights, please provide Tradesy with a written notice containing (where applicable) the following information:
> 
> 
> a notarized request letter certifying that you are the owner of the intellectual property;
> a description of the intellectual property that you claim has been infringed, including details on any registration that protects the same;
> a description of the material that you claim is infringing and where it is located on the Website or Services;
> hyperlinks to the listings with the suspected item;
> your name, address, telephone number, and email address;
> a statement by you that you have a good-faith belief that the disputed use is not authorized by the intellectual property owner, its agent, or the law;
> a statement by you, made under penalty of perjury, that the above information in your notice is accurate and that you are the intellectual property owner or authorized to act on their behalf; and
> an electronic or physical signature of the person authorized to act on behalf of the intellectual property owner.
> Written notice should be delivered to Tradesy at:
> 
> Tradesy Inc
> 1217 2nd Street FL 3
> Santa Monica, CA 90401
> 844.988.7233
> copyright@tradesy.com
> 
> If a copyright notice is received by Tradesy’s Copyright Agent, Tradesy may send a copy of the notice to the user who posted the material at issue.
> 
> If your item is reported, you may receive an email notifying you that a Verified Rights Owner participant requested your listing to be removed from the Website or Services. We require the rights owner to provide us with an email address so you can contact them directly for more information about why your listing infringes their intellectual property rights. You can find the Verified Rights Owner's email address in the email you received when your listing was removed.
> 
> At Tradesy's sole discretion, users who infringe on intellectual property rights of Verified Rights Owners will have their user accounts and/or access to the Services removed or disabled. If Tradesy disables or removes your user account, or any content or other materials you have posted, and you believe this was done in error, please forward a written notice stating the same and providing any supporting documentation necessary to establish your rights to the agent referenced above.
> 
> Tradesy may disclose alleged infringers’ personal identification information to third parties with intellectual property rights who have complied with the complaint procedure. For more information, see Tradesy’s Privacy Policy, accessible via the following hyperlink: https://www.tradesy.com/privacy/.
> 
> If you have concerns or questions about why your listing was reported or removed, please contact the VRO participant directly using the email address we provided.
> 
> You can also contact our Member Care team at team@tradesy.com if the Verified Rights Owner has not replied after 10 days or if you have any other questions.




Thank you BeenBurned. Where do I find the template?


----------



## BeenBurned

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Thank you BeenBurned. Where do I find the template?


*BeenBurned's Helpful Templates for Dealing with eBay Troubles*


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

BeenBurned said:


> *BeenBurned's Helpful Templates for Dealing with eBay Troubles*



Thank you. That was really helpful.


----------



## domifreaka

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello everybody. I haven't posted in awhile, sorry this will be a long one. I just want to vent and warn you fellow Tradesy sellers of Picture & listing thieves hitting an all time low. I searched one of my item to make sure it's coming up on searches. Lo' & behold! found an identical listing from another closet using my pictures, header, description, like the whole she-bang. To top it all, this closet also listed "my item" half off my listing price using all my leg work. I do not understand her intent for it didn't make sense. If the item sells, she will be sending an item that was not in her listing.
> 
> I emailed Tradesy of the situation. I also message the seller. Please read the back & forth below. The reasoning of this seller was mind boggling. Please check your items on search from time to time to make sure nobody using your listing. Apparently, this is a normal practice and is OK. Also, after all the messaging, my listing that was stolen is still up.
> 
> MY Closet
> How are you going to send my bag if somebody buys it?
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> HER CLOSET
> Priority Mail, insured.
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> MY Closet
> Oh Thats awesome! Great you can send an item thats not in your possession. So much for being a socially good company. Nothing really good with stealing other's work and posting as your own.
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> HER CLOSET
> This bag is in my possession. I cleaned and restored it back to life! That's why I am called (HER CLOSET ~ changed)
> 
> 
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> HER CLOSET
> And yes, my bag looks exactly like yours. So why would I take pictures of the exact same bag, when it is identical? Because of my charity, it takes a while to put listings on, so I am sorry if I offended you. I will take them down if you would like. I DON'T steal. ALL my proceeds support a domestic shelter. Unless they are watermarked, this is a normal practice.
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> MY Closet
> Oh my goodness! You need to educate yourself on copyright infringement! "Stealing somebody else's work is never NORMAL" or will ever be normal. YOU do not have a right to use my pictures and copy my listing without my permission! Your Charity is not the issue, it's your "Stealing" is the issue! Use your own pictures and description. It's really simple.



WOW! That's horrible. I recently saw a bag (Celine) I wanted to get on ebay (from japan). I searched for the same style on Tradesy to see if I can find it cheaper and the SAME BAG with the SAME pics showed up except the woman said she was based in TX and shipping from the US. I messaged her asking how long will it take her to ship and she said about 7 days. Meaning once she got the sale, she would buy it on ebay, then ship to me from the US.
I then went ahead and got the bag on ebay and she kept the same bag in her closet for weeks after that! (which was btw, full of bags from Japanese sellers). Buttttt I think finally tradesy stepped in because all of her listings have been taken down and her closet is now empty. So I think she must've been cancelling so many sales that they deactivated all of her listings.
I hate cancelling sales, once I list something I don't even touch it. I cant believe people can list 100s of items they don't even own and hope they will eventually get them while having a pending sale! Now it makes sense why I see so many people complaining on the blogs that sales are either cancelled or taking 2 weeks to ship :/


----------



## domifreaka

Idk how people can sell high end items on ebay. I listed 10 bags up for auction that I couldn't sell on tradesy. 5 are pending payment with no responses from buyers (auction ended on Monday so I already opened cases), 1 already wants to return it, and 4 didn't sell even though starting bid was very low.
From now on definitely no more auctions, I feel like people bid and forget. I will only to buy it now with PAY IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## GemsBerry

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello everybody. I haven't posted in awhile, sorry this will be a long one. I just want to vent and warn you fellow Tradesy sellers of Picture & listing thieves hitting an all time low. I searched one of my item to make sure it's coming up on searches. Lo' & behold! found an identical listing from another closet using my pictures, header, description, like the whole she-bang. To top it all, this closet also listed "my item" half off my listing price using all my leg work. I do not understand her intent for it didn't make sense. If the item sells, she will be sending an item that was not in her listing.
> 
> I emailed Tradesy of the situation. I also message the seller. Please read the back & forth below. The reasoning of this seller was mind boggling. Please check your items on search from time to time to make sure nobody using your listing. Apparently, this is a normal practice and is OK. Also, after all the messaging, my listing that was stolen is still up.
> 
> MY Closet
> How are you going to send my bag if somebody buys it?
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> HER CLOSET
> Priority Mail, insured.
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> MY Closet
> Oh Thats awesome! Great you can send an item thats not in your possession. So much for being a socially good company. Nothing really good with stealing other's work and posting as your own.
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> HER CLOSET
> This bag is in my possession. I cleaned and restored it back to life! That's why I am called (HER CLOSET ~ changed)
> 
> 
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> HER CLOSET
> And yes, my bag looks exactly like yours. So why would I take pictures of the exact same bag, when it is identical? Because of my charity, it takes a while to put listings on, so I am sorry if I offended you. I will take them down if you would like. I DON'T steal. ALL my proceeds support a domestic shelter. Unless they are watermarked, this is a normal practice.
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> MY Closet
> Oh my goodness! You need to educate yourself on copyright infringement! "Stealing somebody else's work is never NORMAL" or will ever be normal. YOU do not have a right to use my pictures and copy my listing without my permission! Your Charity is not the issue, it's your "Stealing" is the issue! Use your own pictures and description. It's really simple.


Sorry to hear that. It's unclear if she has the bag in procession, why does she need to steal your pictures and description? either way it's unacceptable and good luck with reporting her.



domifreaka said:


> WOW! That's horrible. I recently saw a bag (Celine) I wanted to get on ebay (from japan). I searched for the same style on Tradesy to see if I can find it cheaper and the SAME BAG with the SAME pics showed up except the woman said she was based in TX and shipping from the US. I messaged her asking how long will it take her to ship and she said about 7 days. Meaning once she got the sale, she would buy it on ebay, then ship to me from the US.
> I then went ahead and got the bag on ebay and she kept the same bag in her closet for weeks after that! (which was btw, full of bags from Japanese sellers). Buttttt I think finally tradesy stepped in because all of her listings have been taken down and her closet is now empty. So I think she must've been cancelling so many sales that they deactivated all of her listings.
> I hate cancelling sales, once I list something I don't even touch it. I cant believe people can list 100s of items they don't even own and hope they will eventually get them while having a pending sale! Now it makes sense why I see so many people complaining on the blogs that sales are either cancelled or taking 2 weeks to ship :/


it's against TOU to sell the item that you don't have. that's why it's wise to ask for additional pictures with some peculiar details, I totally understand when buyers do that and I always comply.


----------



## GemsBerry

sorry, *possession*


----------



## whateve

I swear someone is waiting until I list something, then listing the same item for a dollar or two less!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I swear someone is waiting until I list something, then listing the same item for a dollar or two less!



LOL. I've noticed something like that, except the other listing appears just as I'm getting ready to list mine, and they're asking $5 - $10 dollars less than I was planning to charge.

I've also noticed sometimes the exact same bag (style and color) will be listed within an hour or so of each other by two entirely different sellers.


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> Idk how people can sell high end items on ebay. I listed 10 bags up for auction that I couldn't sell on tradesy. 5 are pending payment with no responses from buyers (auction ended on Monday so I already opened cases), 1 already wants to return it, and 4 didn't sell even though starting bid was very low.
> From now on definitely no more auctions, I feel like people bid and forget. I will only to buy it now with PAY IMMEDIATELY.



I don't use auctions any more. I used to, but winners didn't pay in about half cases. When they buy it now, most of them pay same minute they purchased the item. it seems like these are 2 totally different categories  - the ones who want to grab smth as cheap as possible on auctions (not all of them, but a lot) and the ones who just find what they need and buy it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello everybody. I haven't posted in awhile, sorry this will be a long one. I just want to vent and warn you fellow Tradesy sellers of Picture & listing thieves hitting an all time low. I searched one of my item to make sure it's coming up on searches. Lo' & behold! found an identical listing from another closet using my pictures, header, description, like the whole she-bang. To top it all, this closet also listed "my item" half off my listing price using all my leg work. I do not understand her intent for it didn't make sense. If the item sells, she will be sending an item that was not in her listing.
> 
> I emailed Tradesy of the situation. I also message the seller. Please read the back & forth below. The reasoning of this seller was mind boggling. Please check your items on search from time to time to make sure nobody using your listing. Apparently, this is a normal practice and is OK. Also, after all the messaging, my listing that was stolen is still up.
> 
> MY Closet
> How are you going to send my bag if somebody buys it?
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> HER CLOSET
> Priority Mail, insured.
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> MY Closet
> Oh Thats awesome! Great you can send an item thats not in your possession. So much for being a socially good company. Nothing really good with stealing other's work and posting as your own.
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> HER CLOSET
> This bag is in my possession. I cleaned and restored it back to life! That's why I am called (HER CLOSET ~ changed)
> 
> 
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> HER CLOSET
> And yes, my bag looks exactly like yours. So why would I take pictures of the exact same bag, when it is identical? Because of my charity, it takes a while to put listings on, so I am sorry if I offended you. I will take them down if you would like. I DON'T steal. ALL my proceeds support a domestic shelter. Unless they are watermarked, this is a normal practice.
> 
> April 6, 2017
> 
> MY Closet
> Oh my goodness! You need to educate yourself on copyright infringement! "Stealing somebody else's work is never NORMAL" or will ever be normal. YOU do not have a right to use my pictures and copy my listing without my permission! Your Charity is not the issue, it's your "Stealing" is the issue! Use your own pictures and description. It's really simple.



why so many people like to mention charity in order to show off and make lame excuses? Like those lady who purchased bags from alwayscoffee89
I need lower price cause it's for charity, I can't make my pictures cause of charity, I feel like you all owe me cause I work for charity. 
I also spend money for charity, but even my closest friends don't always know it. It's not about being proud of yourself, it's about not to let your left hand know what your right hand does, isn't it??


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't use auctions any more. I used to, but winners didn't pay in about half cases. When they buy it now, most of them pay same minute they purchased the item. it seems like these are 2 totally different categories  - the ones who want to grab smth as cheap as possible on auctions (not all of them, but a lot) and the ones who just find what they need and buy it.


Ebay has changed it so that most BINs require immediate payment, even if you don't set up your listing that way. The only exception is when there is a BO. I guess they got tired of all the complaints from sellers. I haven't used auctions in years, but I might as a final resort if something doesn't sell.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Ebay has changed it so that most BINs require immediate payment, even if you don't set up your listing that way. The only exception is when there is a BO. I guess they got tired of all the complaints from sellers. I haven't used auctions in years, but I might as a final resort if something doesn't sell.



I had a buyer 3 days ago, she purchased and paid the next day. not BO. ever 2 buyers. so it seems not all bins require it..


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had a buyer 3 days ago, she purchased and paid the next day. not BO. ever 2 buyers. so it seems not all bins require it..


You need to check the IPR (immediate payment required) box when you list.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> You need to check the IPR (immediate payment required) box when you list.



I know what it is and prefer not to use it. but whateve wrote before: _Ebay has changed it so that most BINs require immediate payment, even if you don't set up your listing that way. _

That was it all about


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> I know what it is and prefer not to use it. but whateve wrote before: _Ebay has changed it so that most BINs require immediate payment, even if you don't set up your listing that way. _
> 
> That was it all about


I think it's the default on the app but when listing on the computer, it's not the default and you can check the box.

If you don't want UID, it's the best way to avoid non-payers. The item remains for sale until payment goes through.

In fact, I had one case where two buyers bought at the practically the same time. One was quicker in completing the payment and the other was bummed because she didn't get through quickly enough.


----------



## Mrsassi

fashion_victim9 said:


> girls, can pls someone advice paid authentication service? Just figured out that Carol Diva doesn't authenticate the brand that I need, and it's a pity cause I like how quickly she answers and it costs only $7. authenticate4you can ignore requests for weeks, lollipuf takes too much for it and ***************** has too many negative feedbacks everywhere. don't know other options



Hi! I have dealt with authenticate4u.com on few occasions. Normally, if I submit and don't hear from them, I sent a message on Facebook. (They got the page on Facebook). And they respond very fast.


----------



## alla12

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to Best eBay alternative. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?



Hello,
I brought some gift from here but there was some problem regarding delivery on time.


----------



## whateve

alla12 said:


> Hello,
> I brought some gift from here but there was some problem regarding delivery on time.


It depends on the individual seller. Some sellers choose to wait for the shipping kit, which adds a week or more to the delivery time. Personally, I ship the same or next day, and my buyers typically get their purchases in 2 to 4 days. There are also some sellers who misrepresent their location, and buyers may not realize items are being shipped from China or other countries.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's the default on the app but when listing on the computer, it's not the default and you can check the box.
> 
> If you don't want UID, it's the best way to avoid non-payers. The item remains for sale until payment goes through.
> 
> In fact, I had one case where two buyers bought at the practically the same time. One was quicker in completing the payment and the other was bummed because she didn't get through quickly enough.



yeah, but I still don't like this option. I used it before, it frightens off some buyers. and I almost don't have unpaid cases (like 1 of 20) to change this option.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

So I sold a Chanel purse 3/29. It was attempted to be delivered and I guess she wasn't home to sign for the purse. 3 days later she finally picks it up. 5 days later after I transferred my money to my bank, I get an email from Tradesy just now that she opened a return for misrepresentation. I don't like how people lie or feel like they made a mistake buying something and then return it because of buyers remorse. My listings always go above and beyond accuracy and I post plenty of photos. I don't hid any wear. We even communicated before the sale and I answered all of her questions. 

This is my first return in like a year. It also included a whole bunch of stuff, like dust bag and shopping bag and more, I hope it all comes back the way I left it. People can be sloppy when shipping an item back because they don't care. What if she damaged it? I had a return a year ago because I was off by 2 inches and when I got the purse back the box that I included was ruined, trashed and ripped. I was just shocked how someone can ruin someone's property like that. It was a cheap sale so I didn't go further with fighting it. But this time I will. 

I can see how this would make someone bitter about selling on Tradesy. Your policy clearly says 4 days. Why is she allowed to return in 5?


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So I sold a Chanel purse 3/29. It was attempted to be delivered and I guess she wasn't home to sign for the purse. 3 days later she finally picks it up. 5 days later after I transferred my money to my bank, I get an email from Tradesy just now that she opened a return for misrepresentation. I don't like how people lie or feel like they made a mistake buying something and then return it because of buyers remorse. My listings always go above and beyond accuracy and I post plenty of photos. I don't hid any wear. We even communicated before the sale and I answered all of her questions.
> 
> This is my first return in like a year. It also included a whole bunch of stuff, like dust bag and shopping bag and more, I hope it all comes back the way I left it. People can be sloppy when shipping an item back because they don't care. What if she damaged it? I had a return a year ago because I was off by 2 inches and when I got the purse back the box that I included was ruined, trashed and ripped. I was just shocked how someone can ruin someone's property like that. It was a cheap sale so I didn't go further with fighting it. But this time I will.
> 
> I can see how this would make someone bitter about selling on Tradesy. Your policy clearly says 4 days. Why is she allowed to return in 5?



maybe she just wants to authenticate it? in this case rule of 4 days doesn't work. did you ask her?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> maybe she just wants to authenticate it? in this case rule of 4 days doesn't work. did you ask her?



It came with the price tag and authenticity card but I didn't ask her, should I?


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It came with the price tag and authenticity card but I didn't ask her, should I?



price tag and card is not guarantee of authenticity, these things can be easily faked. maybe your buyer just wanted to double check, it's ok. ask her.
she may not answer, but at least you'll try. mine never answer!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> price tag and card is not guarantee of authenticity, these things can be easily faked. maybe your buyer just wanted to double check, it's ok. ask her.
> she may not answer, but at least you'll try. mine never answer!



I just sent her a message. We will see. x


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I just sent her a message. We will see. x


pm


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So I sold a Chanel purse 3/29. It was attempted to be delivered and I guess she wasn't home to sign for the purse. 3 days later she finally picks it up. 5 days later after I transferred my money to my bank, I get an email from Tradesy just now that she opened a return for misrepresentation. I don't like how people lie or feel like they made a mistake buying something and then return it because of buyers remorse. My listings always go above and beyond accuracy and I post plenty of photos. I don't hid any wear. We even communicated before the sale and I answered all of her questions.
> 
> This is my first return in like a year. It also included a whole bunch of stuff, like dust bag and shopping bag and more, I hope it all comes back the way I left it. People can be sloppy when shipping an item back because they don't care. What if she damaged it? I had a return a year ago because I was off by 2 inches and when I got the purse back the box that I included was ruined, trashed and ripped. I was just shocked how someone can ruin someone's property like that. It was a cheap sale so I didn't go further with fighting it. But this time I will.
> 
> I can see how this would make someone bitter about selling on Tradesy. Your policy clearly says 4 days. Why is she allowed to return in 5?


she can make return after 4-day window only for authenticity reasons (apparently any time on Tradesy). other misrepresentation claims should be done  in 4-day window.  there's still hope for a happy ending once Tradesy receives it and deems it's authentic.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

BeenBurned said:


> *BeenBurned's Helpful Templates for Dealing with eBay Troubles*



Thank you again! Tradesy took the listing down.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

domifreaka said:


> WOW! That's horrible. I recently saw a bag (Celine) I wanted to get on ebay (from japan). I searched for the same style on Tradesy to see if I can find it cheaper and the SAME BAG with the SAME pics showed up except the woman said she was based in TX and shipping from the US. I messaged her asking how long will it take her to ship and she said about 7 days. Meaning once she got the sale, she would buy it on ebay, then ship to me from the US.
> I then went ahead and got the bag on ebay and she kept the same bag in her closet for weeks after that! (which was btw, full of bags from Japanese sellers). Buttttt I think finally tradesy stepped in because all of her listings have been taken down and her closet is now empty. So I think she must've been cancelling so many sales that they deactivated all of her listings.
> I hate cancelling sales, once I list something I don't even touch it. I cant believe people can list 100s of items they don't even own and hope they will eventually get them while having a pending sale! Now it makes sense why I see so many people complaining on the blogs that sales are either cancelled or taking 2 weeks to ship :/



Thank you for your input. Tradesy took her listing down! There is also a "Big Seller" doing this. Probably have a tie up with one of eBay's big Japanese seller. They are still on operation. So I am assuming, they are being allowed to do this.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear that. It's unclear if she has the bag in procession, why does she need to steal your pictures and description? either way it's unacceptable and good luck with reporting her.
> 
> 
> it's against TOU to sell the item that you don't have. that's why it's wise to ask for additional pictures with some peculiar details, I totally understand when buyers do that and I always comply.



Thank you for your input. Tradesy took the listing down. She claimed in her message that she have the same identical bag that she cleaned but the bag in question was mine for she copy listed my entire posting. So if a buyer purchase the bag in her listing, it would be her bag that she will be sending using my entire posting.



whateve said:


> I swear someone is waiting until I list something, then listing the same item for a dollar or two less!



Some sellers are really petty. It's just too much work watching what other sellers would do. Why not list it with an amount they are comfortable with and if not selling for awhile, lower it?



fashion_victim9 said:


> why so many people like to mention charity in order to show off and make lame excuses? Like those lady who purchased bags from alwayscoffee89
> I need lower price cause it's for charity, I can't make my pictures cause of charity, I feel like you all owe me cause I work for charity.
> I also spend money for charity, but even my closest friends don't always know it. It's not about being proud of yourself, it's about not to let your left hand know what your right hand does, isn't it??



Thank you for your input. Tradesy took her listing down! You are so right, Charity seems to be a popular excuse especially when caught or questioned.


----------



## fashion_victim9

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Thank you for your input. Tradesy took her listing down! You are so right, Charity seems to be a popular excuse especially when caught or questioned.



I think children is the most popular excuse lol, but charity is def in top 5


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> she can make return after 4-day window only for authenticity reasons (apparently any time on Tradesy). other misrepresentation claims should be done  in 4-day window.  there's still hope for a happy ending once Tradesy receives it and deems it's authentic.



Yea, I contacted Tradesy and they told me it was for authenticity issues. I'm just curious why people don't know this within the 4 day period. Why do you wait so long? I would have returned it the same day if I had any doubt.

But Tradesy was actually very nice and I'm not nervous about it anymore. I contacted the Ebay buyer that I originally bought it from and she said it was real, but if there were any problems that I could return it back to her and she would gladly refund me. 






*Peyton* (Tradesy)

Apr 9, 3:04 PM PDT

Hi there xxxxx,

The photos you have of your listing are awesome, and the price tag and authenticity cards etc. are great things for us to have and to know when evaluating a return. As long as our Returns team finds everything to be accurately represented and has found the item to be authentic with the provided information, you are in the clear.  

Just keep an eye out in the meantime, and have a wonderful Sunday.
Thanks,

Peyton
Member Care

Check out our Help and FAQ pages to learn how to get the most out of your Tradesy experience: http://help.tradesy.com


----------



## LL777

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea, I contacted Tradesy and they told me it was for authenticity issues. I'm just curious why people don't know this within the 4 day period. Why do you wait so long? I would have returned it the same day if I had any doubt.
> 
> But Tradesy was actually very nice and I'm not nervous about it anymore. I contacted the Ebay buyer that I originally bought it from and she said it was real, but if there were any problems that I could return it back to her and she would gladly refund me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peyton* (Tradesy)
> 
> Apr 9, 3:04 PM PDT
> 
> Hi there xxxxx,
> 
> The photos you have of your listing are awesome, and the price tag and authenticity cards etc. are great things for us to have and to know when evaluating a return. As long as our Returns team finds everything to be accurately represented and has found the item to be authentic with the provided information, you are in the clear.
> 
> Just keep an eye out in the meantime, and have a wonderful Sunday.
> Thanks,
> 
> Peyton
> Member Care
> 
> Check out our Help and FAQ pages to learn how to get the most out of your Tradesy experience: http://help.tradesy.com


If I buy a bag from a private seller I always have it authenticated especially when I'm reselling it. I always show a certificate of authentication in my listings. I think it eliminates problems like yours. Some people wait for a bag to arrive, take their own pictures and send them to have an item authenticated and maybe this is the reason why it took longer than 4 days for your buyer to return the bag. I hope you'll hear good news from Tradesy very soon Good luck


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't use auctions any more. I used to, but winners didn't pay in about half cases. When they buy it now, most of them pay same minute they purchased the item. it seems like these are 2 totally different categories  - the ones who want to grab smth as cheap as possible on auctions (not all of them, but a lot) and the ones who just find what they need and buy it.



That's crazy, I did not realize there's no punishment for the winning bidders that don't pay..is there? I opened up a bunch of cases but none have been responded to.


----------



## domifreaka

I had the most annoying "buyer" this weekend....on a $*800* LV.
Her- can you please add a modeling pic so I get an idea of the size?
me- ok added.
her- thanks, can you also add a pic of a wallet and a cell phone inside? where did you get it? when? why are you selling? are you the original owner?
me- ok added, _blah blah blah answering all the Qs_
her- Awesome! would you accept $*425*?


----------



## bernz84

domifreaka said:


> I had the most annoying "buyer" this weekend....on a $*800* LV.
> Her- can you please add a modeling pic so I get an idea of the size?
> me- ok added.
> her- thanks, can you also add a pic of a wallet and a cell phone inside? where did you get it? when? why are you selling? are you the original owner?
> me- ok added, _blah blah blah answering all the Qs_
> her- Awesome! would you accept $*425*?


Oh yeah, I hate those buyers. Ask a bunch of questions and then offer a price that is below what you are asking. 

I don't know where people get this mindset that because you ask a lot of questions it is a green light to ask for a lower offer. Do they think that asking for a lot of questions will build rapport with the seller and soften the seller up to bargain? Because it doesn't work for me!


----------



## k5ml3k

I know this is a different consignment shop but didn't want to start a whole new thread...has anyone purchased from Bag Borrow or Steal??


----------



## poopsie

k5ml3k said:


> I know this is a different consignment shop but didn't want to start a whole new thread...has anyone purchased from Bag Borrow or Steal??


years ago
you might get broader responses posting in general shopping


----------



## GemsBerry

k5ml3k said:


> I know this is a different consignment shop but didn't want to start a whole new thread...has anyone purchased from Bag Borrow or Steal??


Not with them. but I was surprised to find out TheRealReal increased their commission to 40% recently (used to be 30%). for example they priced my BNWT Mulberry bag for $450 and paid me $240 (retailed for $1650. BNWT and plastic covers). #charity


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I had the most annoying "buyer" this weekend....on a $*800* LV.
> Her- can you please add a modeling pic so I get an idea of the size?
> me- ok added.
> her- thanks, can you also add a pic of a wallet and a cell phone inside? where did you get it? when? why are you selling? are you the original owner?
> me- ok added, _blah blah blah answering all the Qs_
> her- Awesome! would you accept $*425*?


Annoying. but you know the more traffic the better. oftentimes someone is lowballing and asks all the details about a bag and another buyer just snatches it on the next day. traffic and Qs are good


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea, I contacted Tradesy and they told me it was for authenticity issues. I'm just curious why people don't know this within the 4 day period. Why do you wait so long? I would have returned it the same day if I had any doubt.
> 
> But Tradesy was actually very nice and I'm not nervous about it anymore. I contacted the Ebay buyer that I originally bought it from and she said it was real, but if there were any problems that I could return it back to her and she would gladly refund me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peyton* (Tradesy)
> 
> Apr 9, 3:04 PM PDT
> 
> Hi there xxxxx,
> 
> The photos you have of your listing are awesome, and the price tag and authenticity cards etc. are great things for us to have and to know when evaluating a return. As long as our Returns team finds everything to be accurately represented and has found the item to be authentic with the provided information, you are in the clear.
> 
> Just keep an eye out in the meantime, and have a wonderful Sunday.
> Thanks,
> 
> Peyton
> Member Care
> 
> Check out our Help and FAQ pages to learn how to get the most out of your Tradesy experience: http://help.tradesy.com


Good luck with that. Keep us posted.


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> Oh yeah, I hate those buyers. Ask a bunch of questions and then offer a price that is below what you are asking.
> 
> I don't know where people get this mindset that because you ask a lot of questions it is a green light to ask for a lower offer. Do they think that asking for a lot of questions will build rapport with the seller and soften the seller up to bargain? Because it doesn't work for me!


I have the opposite mindset. I feel that if I have to ask the seller a question, I've used up my favor and can't also ask for a reduction in price. I try to keep my questions to one or two. I figure sellers only have so much patience and I don't want to be blocked. Once I asked a question on ebay and the seller sent me an offer even though I never questioned the price. I think she was really desperate!


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> I have the opposite mindset. I feel that if I have to ask the seller a question, I've used up my favor and can't also ask for a reduction in price. I try to keep my questions to one or two. I figure sellers only have so much patience and I don't want to be blocked. Once I asked a question on ebay and the seller sent me an offer even though I never questioned the price. I think she was really desperate!


Lol, I've had a seller offer me a lower price without prompted, too!  Like you, I think she was desperate to sell!

I don't mind answering questions. Really, I don't. And I always tell buyers they can and should in my listings. However, I hate getting a lowball offer after I answer a ton of questions and provide more pics. I find it so tacky and that tells me you couldn't afford the bag in the first place. I don't mind if someone asks me upfront in the beginning, "is price firm?" At least they're honest and I'll tell them I'll consider lowering the price if the bag sits long enough.


----------



## domifreaka

bernz84 said:


> Lol, I've had a seller offer me a lower price without prompted, too!  Like you, I think she was desperate to sell!
> 
> I don't mind answering questions. Really, I don't. And I always tell buyers they can and should in my listings. However, I hate getting a lowball offer after I answer a ton of questions and provide more pics. I find it so tacky and that tells me you couldn't afford the bag in the first place. I don't mind if someone asks me upfront in the beginning, "is price firm?" At least they're honest and I'll tell them I'll consider lowering the price if the bag sits long enough.



same! I don't mind reasonable questions, like details that I didn't think of to include in the listing. 9 and out 10 times however, I find that people that ask a TON of Qs end up returning the bag anyway. I actually have a buyer now that was asking questions for 3 WEEKS, at least one a day. finally she bought the bag and after I shipped it she says "that you for the tracking number, again I want to make sure its authentic "....something we went over about 5 times before. Now I'm really mad at myself for selling to her.


----------



## domifreaka

Question for the people that include screenshots of authentication emails...do you feel like its helping you sell faster? Does it help to eliminate the "how do i know its real" buyers?

I'm thinking to start doing that for my items that are over 1k but I feel like people that buy them are (for most parts) pretty knowledgeable about the brand they're buying. Also I'm thinking that people that are skeptical to begin with wont believe a random email. Sooo im not sure if its worth the hassle


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I clicked on an item I shipped yesterday and instead of showing me as the seller it says Strawberry Fields. How Is that possible when I``m on the East Coast and the item was going to Cali? It hasn`t had time to get to the buyer yet.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I clicked on an item I shipped yesterday and instead of showing me as the seller it says Strawberry Fields. How Is that possible when I``m on the East Coast and the item was going to Cali? It hasn`t had time to get to the buyer yet.


That's odd. How can they return it if they haven't received it yet?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

domifreaka said:


> Question for the people that include screenshots of authentication emails...do you feel like its helping you sell faster? Does it help to eliminate the "how do i know its real" buyers?
> 
> I'm thinking to start doing that for my items that are over 1k but I feel like people that buy them are (for most parts) pretty knowledgeable about the brand they're buying. Also I'm thinking that people that are skeptical to begin with wont believe a random email. Sooo im not sure if its worth the hassle



I've learned my lesson! I'm going to start having everything authenticated because apparently tags and authentication card are not good enough. I am going through this right now actually with a buyer. Still waiting for her to return it to Tradesy!! ugh


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I would not want to sell to a double-minded buyer with authenticity concerns.  I had an experience with one.   I jumped through hoops to prove my bag was authentic, and the buyer kept on flipping on believing me or not.  Eventually she said she believed me, but then I was too scared to sell to her.  I politely canceled the deal because I saw the potential for nitpicking or fretting by the buyer which would cause me so much pain and a bad transaction.   The buyer did not understand why I canceled, and I felt uncomfortable to tell her why.  I had to save myself from the negative situation.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I would not want to sell to a double-minded buyer with authenticity concerns.  I had an experience with one.   I jumped through hoops to prove my bag was authentic, and the buyer kept on flipping on believing me or not.  Eventually she said she believed me, but then I was too scared to sell to her.  I politely canceled the deal because I saw the potential for nitpicking or fretting by the buyer which would cause me so much pain and a bad transaction.   The buyer did not understand why I canceled, and I felt uncomfortable to tell her why.  I had to save myself from the negative situation.



The buyers you try hardest to please are the ones most likely to cause drama.


----------



## GemsBerry

those pending sales... I used to be excited to see the item in sold section, now most likely it will be cancelled by Tradesy.


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

No, eBay is definitely out. Even if a buyer comes and pays cash, if they later claim it's a fake eBay will just take the money back out of the bank!

The bag was £1,600 new in 2015, hence the price. But I've told my wife it's now discontinued, and so now rare, and new Chanel bags are always increasing in price so it should be £2,000 to a buyer who is looking for one. But she argues it's not "iconic" like her Double Flap or GST (I know a bit about these now, having been dragged off to Chanel once too often!) and so fewer buyers will be actively looking for a Chainaround.

Not sure if either of the websites you mention deal in the UK?


----------



## BeenBurned

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> No, eBay is definitely out. Even if a buyer comes and pays cash, if they later claim it's a fake eBay will just take the money back out of the bank!
> 
> The bag was £1,600 new in 2015, hence the price. But I've told my wife it's now discontinued, and so now rare, and new Chanel bags are always increasing in price so it should be £2,000 to a buyer who is looking for one. But she argues it's not "iconic" like her Double Flap or GST (I know a bit about these now, having been dragged off to Chanel once too often!) and so fewer buyers will be actively looking for a Chainaround.
> 
> Not sure if either of the websites you mention deal in the UK?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666460


Although this is the Tradesy thread and your posts are unrelated to Tradesy, this is where you commented so this is where I'll respond. 

I saw your original post as well as the listing and you probably won't like my comments. 
1. With just 3 pictures in the listing, it's not a good listing, reeks of "newbie seller" and invites scammers
2. When selling a highly faked brand online, you need to prove authenticity with great pictures. (See post #1 of the* Authenticate This CHANEL* thread for the required pictures needed by authenticators. Those are the pictures you need to show in listings.)
3. Receipts and authenticity cards don't prove anything. Assuming they're authentic, they only show that an authentic item might have been purchased at one time. It doesn't mean that those props will come with an authentic bag.
4. Redacting part of the serial number on the card isn't helpful in proving authenticity. You MUST show the full serial number on the card as well as the hologram from the bag! 
5. An item is worth as much as a willing buyer will pay. 

If you're going to sell this bag yourself, you need to educate yourself on how to list it, what pictures to show, how much the style sells for and give your buyers confidence in your integrity.


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

No that's fine. Criticise away by all means! However, post #1 in the linked thread doesn't specify what should be photographed?
So... what should be photographed? Ah... it's all in post #2!!

Preloved only allows 3 photos.

Does it help to publish emails (there are loads pre-purchase) from Chanel NBS, such as...




...and...


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Guess what?! My money was released to me today for that buyer who thought my Chanel was fake. YAY!! I'm happy 



alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea, I contacted Tradesy and they told me it was for authenticity issues. I'm just curious why people don't know this within the 4 day period. Why do you wait so long? I would have returned it the same day if I had any doubt.
> 
> But Tradesy was actually very nice and I'm not nervous about it anymore. I contacted the Ebay buyer that I originally bought it from and she said it was real, but if there were any problems that I could return it back to her and she would gladly refund me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peyton* (Tradesy)
> 
> Apr 9, 3:04 PM PDT
> 
> Hi there xxxxx,
> 
> The photos you have of your listing are awesome, and the price tag and authenticity cards etc. are great things for us to have and to know when evaluating a return. As long as our Returns team finds everything to be accurately represented and has found the item to be authentic with the provided information, you are in the clear.
> 
> Just keep an eye out in the meantime, and have a wonderful Sunday.
> Thanks,
> 
> Peyton
> Member Care
> 
> Check out our Help and FAQ pages to learn how to get the most out of your Tradesy experience: http://help.tradesy.com


----------



## BeenBurned

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> No that's fine. Criticise away by all means! However, post #1 in the linked thread doesn't specify what should be photographed?
> So... what should be photographed? Ah... it's all in post #2!!
> 
> Preloved only allows 3 photos.
> 
> Does it help to publish emails (there are loads pre-purchase) from Chanel NBS, such as...


Here's my take:
1. No, letters from Chanel wouldn't be helpful because as with receipts, paperwork, props, etc., they can be faked or they can be in reference to a different item.
2. If Preloved only allows 3 photos and if they don't let you put in a link to an outside photohosting site (Photobucket or the like), then find another site to sell on. To sell on a site that doesn't give you the ability to show enough information to prove authenticity is (IMO), inviting trouble.
3. Find another site to sell on where they allow up to 12 (or more) pictures.
4. Posting your pictures here seems to imply promoting them and isn't allowed. (I'd only commented and offered advice because you'd originally posted the link to the listing (also not allowed) and I saw the pictures, or rather, lack thereof.


----------



## DavidCatrinaUK

Thanks again. I'll do as you say and try to find another site. I've also emailed Tradesy to see if UK sellers can use their service and to whom the bag would be shipped, them or the buyer, as this seems unclear?


----------



## ThisVNchick

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> Thanks again. I'll do as you say and try to find another site. I've also emailed Tradesy to see if UK sellers can use their service and to whom the bag would be shipped, them or the buyer, as this seems unclear?



Tradesy's current platform does not support international sellers, only international buyers. 

eBay is still your best bet for maximum exposure. I think others on here also have said VC is a good site to sell on. 

I do want to add that bags are not an investment and do not retain their paid value, let alone an increased value. Even classic flaps do not fetch for their full retail price once you take them out of the boutique, even after the price increases done at Chanel. The only exceptions that I know of is the 2015 So Black lambskin jumbo or the 2016 Rainbow HW Le Boy. I would do some research on the bag you're planning to sell (check sold listings to see what they've been selling for). You'd be surprised...Chanel or not, bags are just like most cars, rarely do they hold their value well.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I still can't fathom people's inability to take a decent picture of their purse they are trying to sell. I see this all the time all over Tradesy. Pictures are lopsided, their dark, their blurry, they are cut off, they sometimes even have a picture of someone in the background picking their nose. It should be a prerequisite, do you really think you are going to sell that purse that you put NO effort into listing? It's stupid.


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I still can't fathom people's inability to take a decent picture of their purse they are trying to sell. I see this all the time all over Tradesy. Pictures are lopsided, their dark, their blurry, they are cut off, they sometimes even have a picture of someone in the background picking their nose. It should be a prerequisite, do you really think you are going to sell that purse that you put NO effort into listing? It's stupid.


Once there was a woman on ebay who took pictures in her kitchen. In the background were her dirty dishes and piles of other things. Another time, someone took a picture in a bedroom and there were 2 people in the bed.


----------



## whateve

I just got an offer of $50 for a $100 item. I offered her $80. She came back with $60.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Once there was a woman on ebay who took pictures in her kitchen. In the background were her dirty dishes and piles of other things. Another time, someone took a picture in a bedroom and there were 2 people in the bed.



Yikes. Or when some people take a picture of their purse outside, on the rocks/gravel/dirt.  Just weird.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> I just got an offer of $50 for a $100 item. I offered her $80. She came back with $60.



Say $79. ha.


----------



## bernz84

Hahahaha, dirty rooms/backgrounds, uneven photographs, and people in the background astound me and will also make me close out of the listing. However, I will say (and I have said this countless times on other threads and maybe even here, too), nothing turns me off more than seeing someone model a bag and I see their armpit. I don't know why, especially since the bag is used anyway, but it just hangs me up. 

If you are going to model a bag, please put on a long sleeved shirt. Or wear the bag on the crook of your arm.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

bernz84 said:


> Hahahaha, dirty rooms/backgrounds, uneven photographs, and people in the background astound me and will also make me close out of the listing. However, I will say (and I have said this countless times on other threads and maybe even here, too), nothing turns me off more than seeing someone model a bag and I see their armpit. I don't know why, especially since the bag is used anyway, but it just hangs me up.
> 
> If you are going to model a bag, please put on a long sleeved shirt. Or wear the bag on the crook of your arm.



haha TOTALLY!! Yuck, or when they have dirty fingernails!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Once there was a woman on ebay who took pictures in her kitchen. In the background were her dirty dishes and piles of other things. Another time, someone took a picture in a bedroom and there were 2 people in the bed.


And there's the well-known ebay listing where someone was selling their dining room table. On the wall beyond the table was a mirror that reflected the NAKED guy taking the photo! Or how about the one with the girl trying to sell her prom dress?


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> And there's the well-known ebay listing where someone was selling their dining room table. On the wall beyond the table was a mirror that reflected the NAKED guy taking the photo! Or how about the one with the girl trying to sell her prom dress?
> 
> View attachment 3666673
> View attachment 3666674



Wha......what???


----------



## luv2run41

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> No that's fine. Criticise away by all means! However, post #1 in the linked thread doesn't specify what should be photographed?
> So... what should be photographed? Ah... it's all in post #2!!
> 
> Preloved only allows 3 photos.
> 
> Does it help to publish emails (there are loads pre-purchase) from Chanel NBS, such as...
> 
> View attachment 3666489
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 3666490



My recommendation is to also get a written certificate of authenticity from a chanel expert authenticator ex. etinceler authenticators. They are top notch. I would photograph the complete serial number (as mentioned) very clear photos of all engraving example front and back of zipper pulls, the chanel patch every part of the bag, front/back/top/bottom/ corners and interior even the strap/chain of the bag. Then for added security write the date and perhaps your user id on a small card with photos to prove you are in possession of the bag. Nothing is foolproof against scammers but anything you can do yo reduce risk is worth it. Also describe all flaws you see and get a second person to loon the bag over to identify flaws as well.

I would never sell anything on a site that the max photos is 3. I have taken an average of 30+ for all high end items. I will make a photobucket album (if sold on Tradesy) put photos in description (if sold on ebay).

I must also add no matter what you do there will always be risks. Ex. I did all that and more and sent the buyer many more photos and she opened a claim against me because the inside top lining was a bit creased(norma for a bag that unzips to expand). I was stunned. In the end she wanted a partial refund which sadly seems to be many that will find anything to get 100.00 back. Just be careful


----------



## domifreaka

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've learned my lesson! I'm going to start having everything authenticated because apparently tags and authentication card are not good enough. I am going through this right now actually with a buyer. Still waiting for her to return it to Tradesy!! ugh



exactly, I mean even if you get it authenticated the buyers who are skeptical will probably still think its a scam!


----------



## domifreaka

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I would not want to sell to a double-minded buyer with authenticity concerns.  I had an experience with one.   I jumped through hoops to prove my bag was authentic, and the buyer kept on flipping on believing me or not.  Eventually she said she believed me, but then I was too scared to sell to her.  I politely canceled the deal because I saw the potential for nitpicking or fretting by the buyer which would cause me so much pain and a bad transaction.   The buyer did not understand why I canceled, and I felt uncomfortable to tell her why.  I had to save myself from the negative situation.


yes yes yes! that's actually my new rule...too much back and forth and too many questions always means a return down the line. I actually recently just stopped responding to someone after the 2nd "what if I get it and its fake".


----------



## domifreaka

DavidCatrinaUK said:


> No, eBay is definitely out. Even if a buyer comes and pays cash, if they later claim it's a fake eBay will just take the money back out of the bank!
> 
> The bag was £1,600 new in 2015, hence the price. But I've told my wife it's now discontinued, and so now rare, and new Chanel bags are always increasing in price so it should be £2,000 to a buyer who is looking for one. But she argues it's not "iconic" like her Double Flap or GST (I know a bit about these now, having been dragged off to Chanel once too often!) and so fewer buyers will be actively looking for a Chainaround.
> 
> Not sure if either of the websites you mention deal in the UK?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666460



sorry but I agree with others, this style (not classic and not popular) will not go up in value...especially if its been used. I see some online in the $1,800-2,200 range. So after paying the 15%-20% commission you might almost break even (that's if you fix your listing )


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> And there's the well-known ebay listing where someone was selling their dining room table. On the wall beyond the table was a mirror that reflected the NAKED guy taking the photo! Or how about the one with the girl trying to sell her prom dress?
> 
> View attachment 3666673
> View attachment 3666674


Who are these people who hang around naked and then think "why don't I take a picture to sell something on ebay and make sure there is a mirror nearby"?


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> Hahahaha, dirty rooms/backgrounds, uneven photographs, and people in the background astound me and will also make me close out of the listing. However, I will say (and I have said this countless times on other threads and maybe even here, too), nothing turns me off more than seeing someone model a bag and I see their armpit. I don't know why, especially since the bag is used anyway, but it just hangs me up.
> 
> If you are going to model a bag, please put on a long sleeved shirt. Or wear the bag on the crook of your arm.


This is my pet peeve. I can't buy a bag if I've seen it near someone's armpit.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> And there's the well-known ebay listing where someone was selling their dining room table. On the wall beyond the table was a mirror that reflected the NAKED guy taking the photo! Or how about the one with the girl trying to sell her prom dress?
> 
> View attachment 3666673
> View attachment 3666674





ironic568 said:


> Wha......what???


What I neglected to mention was that when that listing with the naked guy in the mirror was posted, it was up a few days before it was "caught" so the listing remained with full frontal nudity until ebay decided it was inappropriate and pulled the listing. 

But it wasn't removed before it had been saved and circulated ---- WITHOUT the black band censoring the body part!


----------



## poopsie

Then there were the tea kettle and television ones that made 'history' as well


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie said:


> Then there were the tea kettle and television ones that made 'history' as well


LOL! I was about to post them. (And I also found an unedited version of the prom dress girl.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I was about to post them. (And I also found an unedited version of the prom dress girl.)
> View attachment 3666861
> View attachment 3666862
> View attachment 3666863


Am I missing out on something? Do pictures come out better if I take off my clothes before I take the picture? lol


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> This is my pet peeve. I can't buy a bag if I've seen it near someone's armpit.


I can't help but check out their manicure and proceed to base my entire judgement of the listing based on the quality of the nails. illogical I know but I can't stop lol!!


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> I can't help but check out their manicure and proceed to base my entire judgement of the listing based on the quality of the nails. illogical I know but I can't stop lol!!


I hate to show my hands or any part of my body in my listing pictures!


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> yes yes yes! that's actually my new rule...too much back and forth and too many questions always means a return down the line. I actually recently just stopped responding to someone after the 2nd "what if I get it and its fake".


True. there's an unwritten rule on Etsy, if there's more than 17 convos exchanged the sale will go wrong (unless it's a super tall complex custom order). similar number applies to Tradesy, Posh, etc. it should be smaller actually.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Guess what?! My money was released to me today for that buyer who thought my Chanel was fake. YAY!! I'm happy


Cool. it looks like she wore it for event and after 5 days decided to try to return to Tradesy, either way she had nothing to  lose. either get money back or buy something new for credit. think of it, 5 days is still better than 2 years later like someone posted it here.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

GemsBerry said:


> Cool. it looks like she wore it for event and after 5 days decided to try to return to Tradesy, either way she had nothing to  lose. either get money back or buy something new for credit. think of it, 5 days is still better than 2 years later like someone posted it here.



That's exactly what I was thinking, BUT she should have just returned it for site credit. RUDE. I wish I could block her.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking, BUT she should have just returned it for site credit. RUDE. I wish I could block her.


Haha, tell me about it. A lady on Etsy was wearing my ring for two weeks and decided to return it (I accept returns for 7 days) claiming she tested it and the stone is fake. interesting detail that she asked to ship it ASAP (for event?). then two weeks later she "went to jeweler", he "tested" it and I need to take it back now or she'll do a chargeback tomorrow. The stone is absolutely genuine, too bad for her she pulled out wrong testing info from the internet that can't be applied to this stone, never provided any proof of testing like report and she lost the case. Sounds familiar, hah? the same ppl shop for fine jewelry and designer bags and go to events showing them off. when it's time to pay cc bill, well let's claim it's fake or SNAD, doesn't hurt to try? There's no way to block them but Tradesy and Etsy make notes.


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> What I neglected to mention was that when that listing with the naked guy in the mirror was posted, it was up a few days before it was "caught" so the listing remained with full frontal nudity until ebay decided it was inappropriate and pulled the listing.
> 
> But it wasn't removed before it had been saved and circulated ---- WITHOUT the black band censoring the body part!



OMG, seriously??
At least tell me that you have saved a screen shot and can share with us, bwahahahahahahahahahahaha........







JK, I don't wanna see.


----------



## poopsie

Ebay urban legends


the good old days


----------



## BeenBurned

ironic568 said:


> OMG, seriously??
> At least tell me that you have saved a screen shot and can share with us, bwahahahahahahahahahahaha........


ROFL! No, no screenshots! It's more interesting to use your imagination anyway.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I still can't fathom people's inability to take a decent picture of their purse they are trying to sell. I see this all the time all over Tradesy. Pictures are lopsided, their dark, their blurry, they are cut off, they sometimes even have a picture of someone in the background picking their nose. It should be a prerequisite, do you really think you are going to sell that purse that you put NO effort into listing? It's stupid.


i think this is done purposely. then, if you buy it, they can say it was pictured and you just didn't see it accurately. these items do sell, b/c the pricing is usually too good to be true.


----------



## fashion_victim9

bernz84 said:


> Lol, I've had a seller offer me a lower price without prompted, too!  Like you, I think she was desperate to sell!
> 
> I don't mind answering questions. Really, I don't. And I always tell buyers they can and should in my listings. However, I hate getting a lowball offer after I answer a ton of questions and provide more pics. I find it so tacky and that tells me you couldn't afford the bag in the first place. I don't mind if someone asks me upfront in the beginning, "is price firm?" At least they're honest and I'll tell them I'll consider lowering the price if the bag sits long enough.



Every time someone asks me specific questions, I expect something bad. Like if someone asks is there any smell or do zippers work well, I am not surprised if that will be the fake reason for return. it may not work with Tradesy as they receive the item and compare it to my post in person, but it works well on eBay. recently one lady bought a bag from me. she had a bunch of questions about it's color, like is it warm or cold, is it pinkish or yellowish etc. she said she's a designer and it's very important to her. my pictures were close to life and I told her to refer to pictures, the color is warm beige. when she received it, she opened a case and her reason was that the color is different. she sent me several pics of the bag that did look more pink than at my pics. needless to say that her pics were very far from reality and she used filters. I compared it again when received the bag back and made sure that my pictures are honest. and she said like "I will not leave you negative feedback as I know how hard it is to show the color. like she did me a favor.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Every time someone asks me specific questions, I expect something bad. Like if someone asks is there any smell or do zippers work well, I am not surprised if that will be the fake reason for return. it may not work with Tradesy as they receive the item and compare it to my post in person, but it works well on eBay. recently one lady bought a bag from me. she had a bunch of questions about it's color, like is it warm or cold, is it pinkish or yellowish etc. she said she's a designer and it's very important to her. my pictures were close to life and I told her to refer to pictures, the color is warm beige. when she received it, she opened a case and her reason was that the color is different. she sent me several pics of the bag that did look more pink than at my pics. needless to say that her pics were very far from reality and she used filters. I compared it again when received the bag back and made sure that my pictures are honest. and she said like "I will not leave you negative feedback as I know how hard it is to show the color. like she did me a favor.


I think you could have won the case on ebay. It depends on which way the wind is blowing. In one case a seller lost because the label said "acqua" and the seller said it was aqua, but the buyer said it wasn't blue enough. In another case, the seller had misidentified the color, with the wrong official color name, and the buyer asked to confirm if it was one color or the other because she was specifically looking for the color the seller said it was. When it came, it was the other color. It seemed like an obvious easy return but ebay decided in the seller's favor. So I guess you were smart in accepting the return.

I had a buyer ask a bunch of questions, mostly about if there was verdigris on the hardware, as that is a known problem with the style. My bag had no verdigris and I told her that. Once she got it, she found a 1 inch section of the edge coating that was slightly bumpy and a broken thread, that was never seen in any of the photos. I'm pretty sure she broke that thread, and the bumpy edge coating is so minor that most people would not notice. The bag was in fantastic condition for its age but she wanted to make sure she didn't have to pay my restocking fee. Now my bag has a broken thread that I can't fix.


----------



## bernz84

fashion_victim9 said:


> Every time someone asks me specific questions, I expect something bad. Like if someone asks is there any smell or do zippers work well, I am not surprised if that will be the fake reason for return. it may not work with Tradesy as they receive the item and compare it to my post in person, but it works well on eBay. recently one lady bought a bag from me. she had a bunch of questions about it's color, like is it warm or cold, is it pinkish or yellowish etc. she said she's a designer and it's very important to her. my pictures were close to life and I told her to refer to pictures, the color is warm beige. when she received it, she opened a case and her reason was that the color is different. she sent me several pics of the bag that did look more pink than at my pics. needless to say that her pics were very far from reality and she used filters. I compared it again when received the bag back and made sure that my pictures are honest. and she said like "I will not leave you negative feedback as I know how hard it is to show the color. like she did me a favor.


I think going forward I'll take this into consideration. My worst transaction ever was from someone who asked a ton of questions and ended up lowballing me. I hated that I sold my bag to her and I wish I never did. Thankfully she never reached out and bought any items from me again.

She also wanted to play herself up as an LV "expert" despite the fact that she asked a ton of questions and only started buying 5 years ago. I've been buying LV since 2006, and while I don't claim to be an "expert" of whatever sorts, I know when a bag is real.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I think you could have won the case on ebay. It depends on which way the wind is blowing. In one case a seller lost because the label said "acqua" and the seller said it was aqua, but the buyer said it wasn't blue enough. In another case, the seller had misidentified the color, with the wrong official color name, and the buyer asked to confirm if it was one color or the other because she was specifically looking for the color the seller said it was. When it came, it was the other color. It seemed like an obvious easy return but ebay decided in the seller's favor. So I guess you were smart in accepting the return.
> 
> I had a buyer ask a bunch of questions, mostly about if there was verdigris on the hardware, as that is a known problem with the style. My bag had no verdigris and I told her that. Once she got it, she found a 1 inch section of the edge coating that was slightly bumpy and a broken thread, that was never seen in any of the photos. I'm pretty sure she broke that thread, and the bumpy edge coating is so minor that most people would not notice. The bag was in fantastic condition for its age but she wanted to make sure she didn't have to pay my restocking fee. Now my bag has a broken thread that I can't fix.



yeah, sometimes it's easier to accept the return than prove something to someone who doesn't hear you
if they want to return the item, they always find a fake reason for it unfortunately. 
another story about questions lol. I've listed LV bag recently and in 5 mins I had a message like "please confirm there's no smell or damages inside". I went to see those ebayer's feedbacks and saw that she left many negs to sellers and every time something was wrong like smell, some invisible damages etc. I blocked her and told that I don't feel any smells but she must understand that the bag is preowned and her feedbacks show that she has very high standards for preowned stuff. the bag was sold in another 5 minutes, so lucky she didn't buy it lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I just got an offer of $50 for a $100 item. I offered her $80. She came back with $60.



it was generous comparing to lowballers on Posh, there I have offers like $100 or 200 for $500 - 600 shoes all the time lol


----------



## Mayfly285

BeenBurned said:


> What I neglected to mention was that when that listing with the naked guy in the mirror was posted, it was up a few days before it was "caught" so the listing remained with full frontal nudity until ebay decided it was inappropriate and pulled the listing.
> 
> But it wasn't removed before it had been saved and circulated ---- WITHOUT the black band censoring the body part!



I've seen the original "dining table/mirror reflection" listing - he wasn't exactly David Gandy, either! [emoji15][emoji13]


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I was about to post them. (And I also found an unedited version of the prom dress girl.)
> View attachment 3666861
> View attachment 3666862
> View attachment 3666863



Lol I've recently removed a picture from my listing when I saw that in the reflection of the metal part of the shoe I was sitting in t-short and panties with my iphone, it's wasn't that visible but still funny


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Lol I've recently removed a picture from my listing when I saw that in the reflection of the metal part of the shoe I was sitting in t-short and panties with my iphone, it's wasn't that visible but still funny


Since I take most of my pictures outside in my front yard, I make sure I have clothes on before pictures are taken.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Lol I've recently removed a picture from my listing when I saw that in the reflection of the metal part of the shoe I was sitting in t-short and panties with my iphone, it's wasn't that visible but still funny



Hahahahahahahahahahaha
Otherwise we could be posting a photo of you in your panties on this thread right now!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Since I take most of my pictures outside in my front yard, I make sure I have clothes on before pictures are taken.



I am dying, that is too funny! [emoji14]


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Since I take most of my pictures outside in my front yard, I make sure I have clothes on before pictures are taken.


LOL yes it's very important to make sure you have something on before going outside


nicole0612 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha
> Otherwise we could be posting a photo of you in your panties on this thread right now!



at least I WAS in panties, comparing to those guys in the mirror or kettle I looked decent haha


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha
> Otherwise we could be posting a photo of you in your panties on this thread right now!



and honestly I was more concerned about how good and how skinny do I look at this picture than the fact that I was in my underwear


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I was about to post them. (And I also found an unedited version of the prom dress girl.)
> View attachment 3666861
> View attachment 3666862
> View attachment 3666863



OMG!  How did I end up in this Thread??? 

So now I know what happens on Prom night? You either go commando or come home without panties? 

What are they selling? Nude pictures or the kettle?  Oh goodness me my eyes!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG!  How did I end up in this Thread???
> 
> So now I know what happens on Prom night? You either go commando or come home without panties?
> 
> What are they selling? Nude pictures or the kettle?  Oh goodness me my eyes!!




I just saw there are 2 diff kettles. is it a new trend I guess?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I had a Chanel wallet saved in my favorites and when I went to buy it it was sold. A few days later I did a search and the same wallet came up for sale again, same photos a different seller. I asked her if those were her photos because they were on another listing a few weeks ago she said they were her photos. Then I asked her if she had bought the wallet and was reselling it she said yes because she bought another wallet and didn`t need 2.
My number one concern is that she lied about those being her photos. Those were the original seller`s photos. My next concern is that she is selling the wallet for much less than the original seller`s price so with Tradesy fees she is going to take a loss of a couple hundred dollars for a wallet she has had about 2 weeks.

 I`m thinking she just stole the photos from the other listing and didn`t want to admit it.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> and honestly I was more concerned about how good and how skinny do I look at this picture than the fact that I was in my underwear



Haha yes! My first thought would be OMG You can see my panties in this photo! And def my second thought would be how good or bad I looked [emoji14]


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had a Chanel wallet saved in my favorites and when I went to buy it it was sold. A few days later I did a search and the same wallet came up for sale again, same photos a different seller. I asked her if those were her photos because they were on another listing a few weeks ago she said they were her photos. Then I asked her if she had bought the wallet and was reselling it she said yes because she bought another wallet and didn`t need 2.
> My number one concern is that she lied about those being her photos. Those were the original seller`s photos. My next concern is that she is selling the wallet for much less than the original seller`s price so with Tradesy fees she is going to take a loss of a couple hundred dollars for a wallet she has had about 2 weeks.
> 
> I`m thinking she just stole the photos from the other listing and didn`t want to admit it.



maybe she really bought this wallet and reselling it, I don't think it's ok to use someone's pictures, but it's not forbidden on Tradesy in case if you resell exactly same item. she could put lower price to sell it faster. anyway if there's a different wallet, you can return it to Tradesy


----------



## nicole0612

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had a Chanel wallet saved in my favorites and when I went to buy it it was sold. A few days later I did a search and the same wallet came up for sale again, same photos a different seller. I asked her if those were her photos because they were on another listing a few weeks ago she said they were her photos. Then I asked her if she had bought the wallet and was reselling it she said yes because she bought another wallet and didn`t need 2.
> My number one concern is that she lied about those being her photos. Those were the original seller`s photos. My next concern is that she is selling the wallet for much less than the original seller`s price so with Tradesy fees she is going to take a loss of a couple hundred dollars for a wallet she has had about 2 weeks.
> 
> I`m thinking she just stole the photos from the other listing and didn`t want to admit it.



Most likely. I would check out the rest of her closet. There are 4 plausible options: 1) She bought the wallet, "reused" the photos through the relisting option on Tradesy and just wants to sell it, knows she won't make 100% of her money back and doesn't care (in this case if you click on your old "favorite" it will take you to her listing if she did the "relist item" option). 2) as #1 but she used screenshots of the photos...less OK because both are stealing but 1 seems to be sanctioned by Tradesy's T&C (from my understanding of it anyway) 3) stole the photos and is selling another similar wallet in who knows what condition 4) she does not even have the wallet


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Guess that buyer didn't want to keep it once she found out it was authentic! I think she knew it was, but just decided she didn't want it and was trying to find a reason to return it. To try to take her chances on getting her money back. Thanks for wasting my time!!! At least Tradesy sided with me! Whew!


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> Every time someone asks me specific questions, I expect something bad. Like if someone asks is there any smell or do zippers work well, I am not surprised if that will be the fake reason for return. it may not work with Tradesy as they receive the item and compare it to my post in person, but it works well on eBay. recently one lady bought a bag from me. she had a bunch of questions about it's color, like is it warm or cold, is it pinkish or yellowish etc. she said she's a designer and it's very important to her. my pictures were close to life and I told her to refer to pictures, the color is warm beige. when she received it, she opened a case and her reason was that the color is different. she sent me several pics of the bag that did look more pink than at my pics. needless to say that her pics were very far from reality and she used filters. I compared it again when received the bag back and made sure that my pictures are honest. and she said like "I will not leave you negative feedback as I know how hard it is to show the color. like she did me a favor.




That's so true. I'm going through this now except on Tradesy. I had a very very used up Lv Eva crossbody for $305. So you can imagine how worn it was for that price. Suntanned Monogram, tarnished hardware, etc. the listing actually said "very heavy wear throughout". Woman who bought it asked me what color is the hardware I told her Gold but tarnished. Then she asked a bunch of questions back and forth for half a day. After she received the bag she sends me a PARAGRAPH saying the hardware isn't shiny gold, bag is old blah blah and then says "anyway, it also reeks of cigarettes and I'm not really sure it's authentic". 
As used as the bag was, it never came it direct contact with cigarettes and it had no smell. Of course it's authentic too, but I feel like she knew she had a weak case until she threw the odor into the mix. Let's see what Tradesy will do, she already opened a case.


----------



## domifreaka

When someone openes a SNAD case but Tradesy rules in your favor, do they still keep track of those? Like are those counted against you as a seller? Tradesy so far kept all of my returns but I feel like lately I've had a lot -_-
I also don't see any rules as to how many snads are allowed, are there such stats on their site or is it just something they tell you when u call?


----------



## BeenBurned

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had a Chanel wallet saved in my favorites and when I went to buy it it was sold. A few days later I did a search and the same wallet came up for sale again, same photos a different seller. I asked her if those were her photos because they were on another listing a few weeks ago she said they were her photos. Then I asked her if she had bought the wallet and was reselling it she said yes because she bought another wallet and didn`t need 2.
> My number one concern is that she lied about those being her photos. Those were the original seller`s photos. My next concern is that she is selling the wallet for much less than the original seller`s price so with Tradesy fees she is going to take a loss of a couple hundred dollars for a wallet she has had about 2 weeks.
> 
> I`m thinking she just stole the photos from the other listing and didn`t want to admit it.


Write to the original seller and ask whether this is her buyer who is reselling it. If not, the new seller doesn't have the right to use the pictures but it's the owner of the pictures (original seller) who would have to report it.


----------



## GemsBerry

Mayfly285 said:


> I've seen the original "dining table/mirror reflection" listing - he wasn't exactly David Gandy, either! [emoji15][emoji13]


* Off to google David Gandy *
alright, found him. thank you, that was a good one


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BeenBurned said:


> Write to the original seller and ask whether this is her buyer who is reselling it. If not, the new seller doesn't have the right to use the pictures but it's the owner of the pictures (original seller) who would have to report it.



Ok . I'll send her a message.


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had a Chanel wallet saved in my favorites and when I went to buy it it was sold. A few days later I did a search and the same wallet came up for sale again, same photos a different seller. I asked her if those were her photos because they were on another listing a few weeks ago she said they were her photos. Then I asked her if she had bought the wallet and was reselling it she said yes because she bought another wallet and didn`t need 2.
> My number one concern is that she lied about those being her photos. Those were the original seller`s photos. My next concern is that she is selling the wallet for much less than the original seller`s price so with Tradesy fees she is going to take a loss of a couple hundred dollars for a wallet she has had about 2 weeks.
> 
> I`m thinking she just stole the photos from the other listing and didn`t want to admit it.





nicole0612 said:


> Most likely. I would check out the rest of her closet. There are 4 plausible options: 1) She bought the wallet, "reused" the photos through the relisting option on Tradesy and just wants to sell it, knows she won't make 100% of her money back and doesn't care (in this case if you click on your old "favorite" it will take you to her listing if she did the "relist item" option). 2) as #1 but she used screenshots of the photos...less OK because both are stealing but 1 seems to be sanctioned by Tradesy's T&C (from my understanding of it anyway) 3) stole the photos and is selling another similar wallet in who knows what condition 4) she does not even have the wallet


for option 3) she has the same wallet in different condition and uses other seller's photos. 
a) condition is better and she's OK to sell it for less. b) condition is worse that's why she sells it cheaper.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3667738
> 
> 
> Guess that buyer didn't want to keep it once she found out it was authentic! I think she knew it was, but just decided she didn't want it and was trying to find a reason to return it. To try to take her chances on getting her money back. Thanks for wasting my time!!! At least Tradesy sided with me! Whew!


yep, a bag borrowing library.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Wow who knew mini samples sold at this price. I have a drawer full.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

nicole0612 said:


> Most likely. I would check out the rest of her closet. There are 4 plausible options: 1) She bought the wallet, "reused" the photos through the relisting option on Tradesy and just wants to sell it, knows she won't make 100% of her money back and doesn't care (in this case if you click on your old "favorite" it will take you to her listing if she did the "relist item" option). 2) as #1 but she used screenshots of the photos...less OK because both are stealing but 1 seems to be sanctioned by Tradesy's T&C (from my understanding of it anyway) 3) stole the photos and is selling another similar wallet in who knows what condition 4) she does not even have the wallet



The other items in her closet are a Kate Spade handbag, a seriously questionable Coach handbag and 3 other items from designers I`ve never heard of. If the Coach is authentic it has to be from the 80`s


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> When someone openes a SNAD case but Tradesy rules in your favor, do they still keep track of those? Like are those counted against you as a seller? Tradesy so far kept all of my returns but I feel like lately I've had a lot -_-
> I also don't see any rules as to how many snads are allowed, are there such stats on their site or is it just something they tell you when u call?


I was told by Tradesy that it doesn't count against me and that it doesn't matter how many regular returns I have since that is their policy. I don't think there is a published SNAD policy for regular sellers but for business sellers, they are only allowed a certain percentage, and after that, they pay the higher commission rate.


----------



## BeenBurned

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The other items in her closet are a Kate Spade handbag, a seriously questionable Coach handbag and 3 other items from designers I`ve never heard of. If the Coach is authentic it has to be from the 80`s


Post the questionable Coach in AT Coach (link below) and if fake, we can report it.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/#post27792584


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I was about to post them. (And I also found an unedited version of the prom dress girl.)
> View attachment 3666861
> View attachment 3666862
> View attachment 3666863



Can you believe this, when I initially saw the kettles I was like "huh, what's that has to do with anything".
It took me seeing fashion-victim's post below to go back and take a good 2nd look and  OMG, LOL!!!!!
I'm so dense 



fashion_victim9 said:


> I just saw there are 2 diff kettles. is it a new trend I guess?


----------



## whateve

I check my sales 10 times a day after they have been delivered to see if a return has been started.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BeenBurned said:


> Post the questionable Coach in AT Coach (link below) and if fake, we can report it.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/#post27792584



I asked the seller for close up of the creed and more photos last night but I haven`t heard back yet but I see she lowered the price quite a bit since last night.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

ironic568 said:


> Can you believe this, when I initially saw the kettles I was like "huh, what's that has to do with anything".
> It took me seeing fashion-victim's post below to go back and take a good 2nd look and  OMG, LOL!!!!!
> I'm so dense



Lol!  At least the first guy was using a tripod? While the second one.....well um...


----------



## nicole0612

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I asked the seller for close up of the creed and more photos last night but I haven`t heard back yet but I see she lowered the price quite a bit since last night.



Certainly sounds fishy considering everything.


----------



## ironic568

GemsBerry said:


> * Off to google David Gandy *
> alright, found him. thank you, that was a good one


Never heard of him before, so off I went, too.
And    indeed.

Though still nothing compared to my hubby........of course......


----------



## GemsBerry

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lol!  At least the first guy was using a tripod? While the second one.....well um...


second one was like "I don't  need a tripod. i AM a tripod"


----------



## GemsBerry

Oh, that's new. I asked to release my funds earlier and tradesy said they stopped doing it.
"Hi,
Thanks for contacting us and sorry for any trouble.
We are no longer releasing earnings based upon buyer messages. No worries,
Thanks in advance for your understanding. 
If you need any further assistance, please feel free to reach out at anytime. 
Have a great day!"


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> Oh, that's new. I asked to release my funds earlier and tradesy said they stopped doing it.
> "Hi,
> Thanks for contacting us and sorry for any trouble.
> We are no longer releasing earnings based upon buyer messages. No worries,
> Thanks in advance for your understanding.
> If you need any further assistance, please feel free to reach out at anytime.
> Have a great day!"



"No worries"?? The way they respond to messages is so unprofessional IMO, it always seems like some immature girl responding the way they phrase things and act like it 'no biggie'. [emoji849]


----------



## jmc3007

NANI1972 said:


> "No worries"?? The way they respond to messages is so unprofessional IMO, if always seems like some immature girl responding the way they phrase things and act like it 'no biggie'. [emoji849]


ugh I find millennials make much better buyers than sales or customer service ppl lol... but only half kidding. sometimes I even question if they shower before going to work....like being smelly is 'no worries'.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> "No worries"?? The way they respond to messages is so unprofessional IMO, it always seems like some immature girl responding the way they phrase things and act like it 'no biggie'. [emoji849]


I think it's one of their most polite responses. in this upbeat tone they are saying "we will hold your funds for 4 days and another 7 days before we actually send it to your bank, but no worries you're gonna get paid in two weeks".


----------



## love4mom

Can anyone post their experience on funds transfer directly to your bank account vs. to paypal?
I have always been using the direct transfer option to the bank account, but it has been taking so long, especially the last few transfers. Usually it takes 4-5 business days, so I count on 6-7 calendar days, but my last transfer (transferred on 4/10, expecting it to be in my bank account on 4/14 or 4/17 the latest), nothing today. It has never taken this long. Looking at the option to go through paypal first. It says in Tradesy's policy that it takes 1-2 days to transfer to paypal, which is much faster then to the bank account. It only takes 1 day for my transfers to go from paypal to my account, so I am thinkink it will be much faster to do it that way. The fee is 2.9% either way.


----------



## whateve

love4mom said:


> Can anyone post their experience on funds transfer directly to your bank account vs. to paypal?
> I have always been using the direct transfer option to the bank account, but it has been taking so long, especially the last few transfers. Usually it takes 4-5 business days, so I count on 6-7 calendar days, but my last transfer (transferred on 4/10, expecting it to be in my bank account on 4/14 or 4/17 the latest), nothing today. It has never taken this long. Looking at the option to go through paypal first. It says in Tradesy's policy that it takes 1-2 days to transfer to paypal, which is much faster then to the bank account. It only takes 1 day for my transfers to go from paypal to my account, so I am thinkink it will be much faster to do it that way. The fee is 2.9% either way.


I've never used the bank account transfer as I don't want Tradesy to have that information. I always transfer to Paypal. The last time it took 2 days.


----------



## Catbird9

love4mom said:


> Can anyone post their experience on funds transfer directly to your bank account vs. to paypal?
> I have always been using the direct transfer option to the bank account, but it has been taking so long, especially the last few transfers. Usually it takes 4-5 business days, so I count on 6-7 calendar days, but my last transfer (transferred on 4/10, expecting it to be in my bank account on 4/14 or 4/17 the latest), nothing today. It has never taken this long. Looking at the option to go through paypal first. It says in Tradesy's policy that it takes 1-2 days to transfer to paypal, which is much faster then to the bank account. It only takes 1 day for my transfers to go from paypal to my account, so I am thinkink it will be much faster to do it that way. The fee is 2.9% either way.





whateve said:


> I've never used the bank account transfer as I don't want Tradesy to have that information. I always transfer to Paypal. The last time it took 2 days.



I agree, it's better to go through PayPal. I don't like to connect my bank account to any third party system unless absolutely necessary.

On a related note, effective May 17, Etsy is requiring sellers to connect their bank account or quit selling on the site.

"If you live in a country in which Etsy Payments is available, you are required to sign up for Etsy Payments, which will result in your shop accepting payment by authorized credit and debit card transactions, some bank transfers services, PayPal, Apple Pay, and Android Pay. In order to sign up for Etsy Payments, you must provide account information for a valid bank account in the United States, Australia, Canada, the European Union, Hong Kong, New Zealand, Norway, Singapore or Switzerland.
•
If you live in a country in which Etsy Payments is available and you do not provide account information for a valid bank account in the United States, Australia, Canada, the European Union, Hong Kong, New Zealand, Norway, Singapore, or Switzerland prior to May 17, 2017, your selling privileges will be suspended until you provide this information."


----------



## GemsBerry

Catbird9 said:


> I agree, it's better to go through PayPal. I don't like to connect my bank account to any third party system unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> On a related note, effective May 17, Etsy is requiring sellers to connect their bank account or quit selling on the site.
> 
> "If you live in a country in which Etsy Payments is available, you are required to sign up for Etsy Payments, which will result in your shop accepting payment by authorized credit and debit card transactions, some bank transfers services, PayPal, Apple Pay, and Android Pay. In order to sign up for Etsy Payments, you must provide account information for a valid bank account in the United States, Australia, Canada, the European Union, Hong Kong, New Zealand, Norway, Singapore or Switzerland.
> •
> If you live in a country in which Etsy Payments is available and you do not provide account information for a valid bank account in the United States, Australia, Canada, the European Union, Hong Kong, New Zealand, Norway, Singapore, or Switzerland prior to May 17, 2017, your selling privileges will be suspended until you provide this information."


Would you provide it then?
I always thought bank account is safer. my linked BA has only limited funds, while PayPal usually has several funding sources (if one fails they'll use another). If Tradesy decides to pull out funds two years later out of nowhere they won't be able to. in other words having a separate BA just for Tradesy, Posh etc looks like a good idea.


----------



## domifreaka

whateve said:


> I was told by Tradesy that it doesn't count against me and that it doesn't matter how many regular returns I have since that is their policy. I don't think there is a published SNAD policy for regular sellers but for business sellers, they are only allowed a certain percentage, and after that, they pay the higher commission rate.


Thank you!


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Would you provide it then?
> I always thought bank account is safer. my linked BA has only limited funds, while PayPal usually has several funding sources (if one fails they'll use another). If Tradesy decides to pull out funds two years later out of nowhere they won't be able to. in other words having a separate BA just for Tradesy, Posh etc looks like a good idea.


+1. precisely why I don't keep money or other sources of funds linked to my dedicated Tradesy checking account when one day I decide to quit it altogether. not gonna allow any vendor to start clawing back my money months/years after the fact.


----------



## Catbird9

GemsBerry said:


> Would you provide it then?
> I always thought bank account is safer. my linked BA has only limited funds, while PayPal usually has several funding sources (if one fails they'll use another). If Tradesy decides to pull out funds two years later out of nowhere they won't be able to. in other words having a separate BA just for Tradesy, Posh etc looks like a good idea.



Definitely! You make a good point about the other funding sources linked to PayPal. It makes sense to create a separate (free) checking account with limited funds, just for that purpose.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I agree, it's better to go through PayPal. I don't like to connect my bank account to any third party system unless absolutely necessary.


But do you ever withdraw money from your PP account? You'd have to link your bank account if you transfer from PP to your bank. 


GemsBerry said:


> Would you provide it then?
> I always thought bank account is safer. my linked BA has only limited funds, while PayPal usually has several funding sources (if one fails they'll use another). If Tradesy decides to pull out funds two years later out of nowhere they won't be able to. in other words having a separate BA just for Tradesy, Posh etc looks like a good idea.


I think routing and account info is much safer than paypal because your bank will never make unauthorized transfers, whereas Paypal can hit your c.c. and/or bank if you give them the info. 

People make the incorrect assumption that with your account information, some random stranger can withdraw funds. It won't happen. You can authorize withdrawal of funds when you make online payments (i.e., electric company, gas company, c.c. payments, wireless provider, etc.) but YOU are the one that provides the information and it's linked and credited to your account. None of those providers would be able to get a withdrawal from your account even though they have your banking info.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> But do you ever withdraw money from your PP account? You'd have to link your bank account if you transfer from PP to your bank.



I withdraw money from my PayPal account by using the PayPal debit card. 



> I think routing and account info is much safer than paypal because your bank will never make unauthorized transfers, whereas Paypal can hit your c.c. and/or bank if you give them the info.



Good to know...thanks!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Someone from Norway just asked me to reduce the shipping value of one of my items. What does that even mean? That sounds like something dishonest. All my shipping labels are from Tradesy anyway.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> But do you ever withdraw money from your PP account? You'd have to link your bank account if you transfer from PP to your bank.
> 
> I think routing and account info is much safer than paypal because your bank will never make unauthorized transfers, whereas Paypal can hit your c.c. and/or bank if you give them the info.
> 
> People make the incorrect assumption that with your account information, some random stranger can withdraw funds. It won't happen. You can authorize withdrawal of funds when you make online payments (i.e., electric company, gas company, c.c. payments, wireless provider, etc.) but YOU are the one that provides the information and it's linked and credited to your account. None of those providers would be able to get a withdrawal from your account even though they have your banking info.


I think Tradesy might have the same capability as Paypal to withdraw from your account as well as deposit. Did you get the email that you have to become verified if you want to deposit to your bank account?

I keep one bank account linked to my Paypal that is devoted exclusively for ebay, etsy, etc. transactions. Paypal doesn't have access to my main bank account.


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Someone from Norway just asked me to reduce the shipping value of one of my items. What does that even mean? That sounds like something dishonest. All my shipping labels are from Tradesy anyway.



She's asking you to claim less on the customs form, which of course you wouldn't be able to do anyway since it's a Tradsey label.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I think Tradesy might have the same capability as Paypal to withdraw from your account as well as deposit. Did you get the email that you have to become verified if you want to deposit to your bank account?
> 
> I keep one bank account linked to my Paypal that is devoted exclusively for ebay, etsy, etc. transactions. Paypal doesn't have access to my main bank account.


I didn't get the "verified" email but I'd already pulled/ended my few listings there because they'd raised their commission and reduced the visibility.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

NANI1972 said:


> She's asking you to claim less on the customs form, which of course you wouldn't be able to do anyway since it's a Tradsey label.



I'm usually flexible on my price but this item I purchased around Christmas for myself but never used it. It still has tags attached. My price is already below cost but I need to purge my closet. So after no to a reduced shipping value and no to paying her custom fees and no to a price reduction . She just bought it! Yayyy!!


----------



## NYCgirl

I recently purchased a Chanel bag from a "verified and trusted pro seller" in Chicago, Illinois (COCO-LUXURY,) only to discover when shipped that it was coming from China. I haven't received the item yet, but this has left a bad taste in my mouth. It isn't even the fact that it is coming from China, because I have purchased items from Asia in the past without problem. It is the deception that really bothers me, especially for an item so expensive. I called Tradesy and they gave me the song and dance about only a handful of trusted sellers being allowed to do this. I'm considering trying to dispute the charge on my credit card to receive a refund, because as is the item is only returnable for tradesy store credit. I am also having it authenticated by a third party seller, but even if it appears to be authentic, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> She's asking you to claim less on the customs form, which of course you wouldn't be able to do anyway since it's a Tradsey label.



but how is it even possible? you don't deal with custom forms on Tradesy and they use mail forwarder for international orders, so it's just impossible to do.
maybe buyer was newbe and didn't know how it all works on Tradesy?


----------



## fashion_victim9

NYCgirl said:


> I recently purchased a Chanel bag from a "verified and trusted pro seller" in Chicago, Illinois (COCO-LUXURY,) only to discover when shipped that it was coming from China. I haven't received the item yet, but this has left a bad taste in my mouth. It isn't even the fact that it is coming from China, because I have purchased items from Asia in the past without problem. It is the deception that really bothers me, especially for an item so expensive. I called Tradesy and they gave me the song and dance about only a handful of trusted sellers being allowed to do this. I'm considering trying to dispute the charge on my credit card to receive a refund, because as is the item is only returnable for tradesy store credit. I am also having it authenticated by a third party seller, but even if it appears to be authentic, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this.



we even discussed this seller earlier as far as I remember, and she sells authentic items, but totally understand you, it's not fair, you need to know where it comes from before purchasing. And I am surprised that Tradesy knows about it and allows it, I thought sellers do it breaking the rules, but if it's officially permitted.. hmmm.. it stinks


----------



## jmc3007

NYCgirl said:


> I recently purchased a Chanel bag from a "verified and trusted pro seller" in Chicago, Illinois (COCO-LUXURY,) only to discover when shipped that it was coming from China. I haven't received the item yet, but this has left a bad taste in my mouth. It isn't even the fact that it is coming from China, because I have purchased items from Asia in the past without problem. It is the deception that really bothers me, especially for an item so expensive. I called Tradesy and they gave me the song and dance about only a handful of trusted sellers being allowed to do this. I'm considering trying to dispute the charge on my credit card to receive a refund, because as is the item is only returnable for tradesy store credit. I am also having it authenticated by a third party seller, but even if it appears to be authentic, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this.


You should keep poking a stick to their side, start citing California Consumers laws (even if you don't really know what those are). They can't apply one standard for some and another for someone else and don't disclose it. That's the key here TRANSPARENCY & DISCLOSURE. Who knows when "a handful of trusted sellers" balloon to dozens or hundreds at their discretion.

It'd bug me too, if I wanted to buy from Japanese sellers I go to Rakuten or eBay and be fully informed where my shipment is coming from. Moreover, the parcel could run into delays and whatnots at US Customs if the duty forms aren't marked correctly, or worse get lost during transit.


----------



## whateve

NYCgirl said:


> I recently purchased a Chanel bag from a "verified and trusted pro seller" in Chicago, Illinois (COCO-LUXURY,) only to discover when shipped that it was coming from China. I haven't received the item yet, but this has left a bad taste in my mouth. It isn't even the fact that it is coming from China, because I have purchased items from Asia in the past without problem. It is the deception that really bothers me, especially for an item so expensive. I called Tradesy and they gave me the song and dance about only a handful of trusted sellers being allowed to do this. I'm considering trying to dispute the charge on my credit card to receive a refund, because as is the item is only returnable for tradesy store credit. I am also having it authenticated by a third party seller, but even if it appears to be authentic, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this.





jmc3007 said:


> You should keep poking a stick to their side, start citing California Consumers laws (even if you don't really know what those are). They can't apply one standard for some and another for someone else and don't disclose it. That's the key here TRANSPARENCY & DISCLOSURE. Who knows when "a handful of trusted sellers" balloon to dozens or hundreds at their discretion.
> 
> It'd bug me too, if I wanted to buy from Japanese sellers I go to Rakuten or eBay and be fully informed where my shipment is coming from. Moreover, the parcel could run into delays and whatnots at US Customs if the duty forms aren't marked correctly, or worse get lost during transit.


What if there are customs fees due? This isn't something you were prepared to pay.


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> but how is it even possible? you don't deal with custom forms on Tradesy and they use mail forwarder for international orders, so it's just impossible to do.
> maybe buyer was newbe and didn't know how it all works on Tradesy?



Correct most international buyers don't know how Tradsey's shipping system works. I've had international buyers ask me to declare less or a gift on the customs form.


----------



## BeenBurned

NYCgirl said:


> I recently purchased a Chanel bag from a "verified and trusted pro seller" in Chicago, Illinois (COCO-LUXURY,) only to discover when shipped that it was coming from China. I haven't received the item yet, but this has left a bad taste in my mouth. It isn't even the fact that it is coming from China, because I have purchased items from Asia in the past without problem. It is the deception that really bothers me, especially for an item so expensive. I called Tradesy and they gave me the song and dance about only a handful of trusted sellers being allowed to do this. *I'm considering trying to dispute the charge on my credit card to receive a refund, because as is the item is only returnable for tradesy store credit. *I am also having it authenticated by a third party seller, but even if it appears to be authentic, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this.


I understand your feeling disappointed and deceived. If the listing states it's a US seller, the item should come from within the US!

But aren't you a bit premature in considering this action at this early point? Wait till you get the item, confirm (or not) authenticity and at that point, if necessary dispute the charge on your c.c. However as I understand, if fake, Tradesy will issue a refund rather than site credit. 

And if it happens that you're charged a customs fees, worry about that and take it up with Tradesy when and if it happens. 

My point is that I think you're stressing yourself out unnecessarily (at least this early).


----------



## NYCgirl

BeenBurned said:


> I understand your feeling disappointed and deceived. If the listing states it's a US seller, the item should come from within the US!
> 
> But aren't you a bit premature in considering this action at this early point? Wait till you get the item, confirm (or not) authenticity and at that point, if necessary dispute the charge on your c.c. However as I understand, if fake, Tradesy will issue a refund rather than site credit.
> 
> And if it happens that you're charged a customs fees, worry about that and take it up with Tradesy when and if it happens.
> 
> My point is that I think you're stressing yourself out unnecessarily (at least this early).



No, I totally get what you're saying. I'm not doing anything until I receive the bag (except for complaining here. ) I just don't like feeling deceived. I don't buy many luxury purchases, so feeling trust in my seller is a big thing for me.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Did anyone else receive the recent email about the changes to payouts? So, I am guessing they are going to start releasing the funds manually within a week? 


Thanks for being part of the Tradesy community! We're making a few important updates soon - here's what you should know:

*1. 60-Second Re-Verification Process*

All current Verified Sellers who wish to withdraw earnings to a *bank account (ACH)* or *debit card* will be required to *re-verify* their identity on Tradesy. This safe and secure one-time verification process will save you time on future withdrawals because you'll now only need to input your information once — not each time you enter a new payout method.

*Why?*

We’re making updates to more seamlessly integrate with our online payment partner. There are various regulations when it comes to paying out funds — and they broadly include collecting information and verifying the accuracy of the information.

*What's Next?*

The next time you add a payout method or withdraw funds, we'll automatically prompt you to re-verify your account with a few simple details like your name and address.

*2. Your Payouts Timeline is Changing*

To better safeguard your funds and ensure that there are no transaction issues, earnings for all sellers will now be held for up to 21 days after an item is delivered to the buyer. *Please keep in mind that most funds are released within a week of delivery.* During this review period, we'll ensure the security and authenticity of every transaction, protecting both you and your buyers.

As always, you can check the projected release time of your funds on your Manage Payouts page.

Questions? We’re here to help! Learn more or reply to this email.

Thanks so much for being part of the Tradesy community.

Team Tradesy


----------



## NANI1972

Did anyone else get the email from Tradesy about the new pay out process? They're asking for re-verification, but what really irks me is that a can now  up to 21 days to release your funds.  But it also states most funds will be released within a week. So how do they determine when the payout will be? This is ridiculous!


----------



## whateve

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Did anyone else receive the recent email about the changes to payouts? So, I am guessing they are going to start releasing the funds manually within a week?
> 
> 
> Thanks for being part of the Tradesy community! We're making a few important updates soon - here's what you should know:
> 
> *1. 60-Second Re-Verification Process*
> 
> All current Verified Sellers who wish to withdraw earnings to a *bank account (ACH)* or *debit card* will be required to *re-verify* their identity on Tradesy. This safe and secure one-time verification process will save you time on future withdrawals because you'll now only need to input your information once — not each time you enter a new payout method.
> 
> *Why?*
> 
> We’re making updates to more seamlessly integrate with our online payment partner. There are various regulations when it comes to paying out funds — and they broadly include collecting information and verifying the accuracy of the information.
> 
> *What's Next?*
> 
> The next time you add a payout method or withdraw funds, we'll automatically prompt you to re-verify your account with a few simple details like your name and address.
> 
> *2. Your Payouts Timeline is Changing*
> 
> To better safeguard your funds and ensure that there are no transaction issues, earnings for all sellers will now be held for up to 21 days after an item is delivered to the buyer. *Please keep in mind that most funds are released within a week of delivery.* During this review period, we'll ensure the security and authenticity of every transaction, protecting both you and your buyers.
> 
> As always, you can check the projected release time of your funds on your Manage Payouts page.
> 
> Questions? We’re here to help! Learn more or reply to this email.
> 
> Thanks so much for being part of the Tradesy community.
> 
> Team Tradesy





NANI1972 said:


> Did anyone else get the email from Tradesy about the new pay out process? They're asking for re-verification, but what really irks me is that a can now  up to 21 days to release your funds.  But it also states most funds will be released within a week. So how did they determine when the payout will be? This is ridiculous!
> View attachment 3671221


You are both verified, right? I'm not and I got a different email. Mine just says that in order to withdraw to a bank account or debit card, I would need to become verified. It doesn't say anything about the length of time my funds will be held, so I assume that isn't changing. At this time, my funds are usually released on the 4th day even though it says it can be up to 21 days. It sounds like now there is no advantage to being verified, as payouts to Paypal don't seem to be affected.


----------



## katlun

Tradesy use to be a nice place to sell on, with added fees and now holding my $ for up to 21 days 

I only have small items for sale but I realized with my last sale that added percentage rate hurts 

I think I will just keep my items a give them away to family


----------



## GemsBerry

I received this email. what concerns me is 21 days. But as always it says don't worry "most funds are released within a week of delivery". they hold it for a week now anyway. how about return window, is it the same? if there are no issues in 4-day return period, why not release the funds? if there are, Tradesy holds funds anyway. I need to ask them.


----------



## EGBDF

I'm NOT happy about this. So now after the commission increase, we have to wait at least a week after delivery and up to 21 days to get our money? When previously it was 4 days!?!


----------



## poopsie

They must be desperate to unload the tons of return items. Or they are floating funds. Nothing good about this.


----------



## nicole0612

I don't really understand the difference. Previously it was up to 21 days for everyone but verified sellers, and for verified sellers it was quicker? I was a verified seller, but it was unpredictable when I would get my funds.


----------



## LL777

i think Tradesy just signed their own death penalty. I had only one item listed there and as soon as I received this email, I removed my listing. I'm glad I withdrew the money from last sale yesterday so I don't need to wait 21 days


----------



## EGBDF

poopsie said:


> They must be desperate to unload the tons of return items. Or they are floating funds. Nothing good about this.


Yeah-I noticed they also now have ads at the bottom of the page. Not sure how long they've been there but it's not great to see ads for other retailers I've looked at that are competing with Tradesy's items.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> Yeah-I noticed they also now have ads at the bottom of the page. Not sure how long they've been there but it's not great to see ads for other retailers I've looked at that are competing with Tradesy's items.


I noticed it too. when Bluefly started doing it, they went downhill. now they are half retailer, half platform for cosigners.


----------



## jmc3007

eBay runs ads too, in fact their page is formatted in such a way it's easy for users to mix up ads and listings. It comes down to pricing and selection so if buyers don't find what they wanna buy on Tradesy, at least they'll get ad and/or affiliate income out of a non-sale.

The resale market is booming according to the latest forecast http://fashionista.com/2017/04/online-resale-growth


----------



## domifreaka

NYCgirl said:


> No, I totally get what you're saying. I'm not doing anything until I receive the bag (except for complaining here. ) I just don't like feeling deceived. I don't buy many luxury purchases, so feeling trust in my seller is a big thing for me.



It would be so much better if they didn't have any location listed in their closet and left it blank. Instead, they have Chicago and in their bio they quote one of the buyers testimonial saying:

_ "I know your area well. I use to antique and shop in the Chicago area, my husband is from Ft Wayne and grew up on the Lakes in Michigan and when he worked that area we would stay and I love shopping. Really miss Marshall Fields! "
_
Clearly a deception and I would be pissed too! You should send them a message saying "I've been to China once" and see if they quote that LOL


----------



## domifreaka

EGBDF said:


> Yeah-I noticed they also now have ads at the bottom of the page. Not sure how long they've been there but it's not great to see ads for other retailers I've looked at that are competing with Tradesy's items.


I saw that too! Made the whole site look so much less luxurious!!


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> eBay runs ads too, in fact their page is formatted in such a way it's easy for users to mix up ads and listings. It comes down to pricing and selection so if buyers don't find what they wanna buy on Tradesy, at least they'll get ad and/or affiliate income out of a non-sale.
> 
> The resale market is booming according to the latest forecast http://fashionista.com/2017/04/online-resale-growth


I believe it's different on eBay. they utilize their excellent marketing machine that includes accurate search and suggestions based on your activity. Tradesy has none, they barely fixed their search. kudos for that.

that's an interesting read. resale is booming, yet they don't mention that disposable income dropped significantly. it kills many retailers (contemporary chains are closing their locations) and prices are drawn down to the floor in resale market. It's buyer's power and intermediaries power now, they press to sell designer items at liquidation price and capitalize on volume and higher commission. some individual sellers don't feel comfortable to get $150 for $1500 NWT bag and would rather give it to a family member, for others it's better than nothing. For me it killed all the joy of buying new stuff. either I wear it carefully or I don't wear at all. in half a year I won't be able to get even 50% of what I paid. and probably it's for better, it's time to grow up and stop playing with bags.


----------



## GemsBerry

oh my, another Tradesy email. Tradesy VIP.
"Thank you for being a valued seller on Tradesy! We see you’ve had designer handbags listed on Tradesy for quite some time now, so we are reaching out to you with an *alternative selling opportunity. Tradesy may be able to offer you cash upfront for your designer handbags eliminating the time it takes to turn your closet into cash.*"

Tradesy is going to become half-consignor? just like we predicted in Winter...


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> oh my, another Tradesy email. Tradesy VIP.
> "Thank you for being a valued seller on Tradesy! We see you’ve had designer handbags listed on Tradesy for quite some time now, so we are reaching out to you with an *alternative selling opportunity. Tradesy may be able to offer you cash upfront for your designer handbags eliminating the time it takes to turn your closet into cash.*"
> 
> Tradesy is going to become half-consignor? just like we predicted in Winter...



Wow, it finally happened.


----------



## poopsie

LOL........................wonder how low those offers will be


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> oh my, another Tradesy email. Tradesy VIP.
> "Thank you for being a valued seller on Tradesy! We see you’ve had designer handbags listed on Tradesy for quite some time now, so we are reaching out to you with an *alternative selling opportunity. Tradesy may be able to offer you cash upfront for your designer handbags eliminating the time it takes to turn your closet into cash.*"
> 
> Tradesy is going to become half-consignor? just like we predicted in Winter...


Oh, no!


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie said:


> LOL........................wonder how low those offers will be


If they're anything like Plato's Closet, be prepared to be insulted - VERY insulted.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If they're anything like Plato's Closet, be prepared to be insulted - VERY insulted.


We had a Plato's Closet. They wouldn't take Coach unless the tags were attached. They gave me more money for jeans from Target than American Eagle or Hollister.  They closed.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> We had a Plato's Closet. They wouldn't take Coach unless the tags were attached. They gave me more money for jeans from Target than American Eagle or Hollister.  They closed.


They offered me $11 for 20 items, all NWT. Brands were Juicy Couture, Coach, Tory Burch and Kate Spade. (I declined!)


----------



## GemsBerry

I sent Tradesy several pictures like they suggested and asked about terms. I expect their offer to be $700-800 for $3400 BNWT Celine LOL
if they launch this consignment thing, there will be even more competition to individual sellers in addition to Tradesy return closets and pro-sellers. will they make a new _designer only_ closet?
But if their cash offers are that insulting who is going to go for it? and what's the advantage? better pictures and heavy promotions? my pictures are excellent, far better than Tradesy's, and I highlight everything required for authentication. For some newbies it may feel safer to buy directly from Tradesy IDK.


----------



## fashion_victim9

not sure if it affected any of you, but there's one important change that is not mentioned in those letter. 
earlier those who don't have SSN could verify as a business only with EIN, but now they need both EIN and SSN of representative of this business. which is ridic cause you don't have to be US citizen to run a business in US and EIN is enough for paying taxes.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I sent Tradesy several pictures like they suggested and asked about terms. I expect their offer to be $700-800 for $3400 BNWT Celine LOL
> if they launch this consignment thing, there will be even more competition to individual sellers in addition to Tradesy return closets and pro-sellers. will they make a new _designer only_ closet?
> But if their cash offers are that insulting who is going to go for it? and what's the advantage? better pictures and heavy promotions? my pictures are excellent, far better than Tradesy's, and I highlight everything required for authentication. For some newbies it may feel safer to buy directly from Tradesy IDK.



I received quotes from Yoogi's Closet today, they offered me $120 - 150 for beautiful BNWT pairs of loubs. I wonder is Tradesy going to make such proposals? Cause Yoogi's offers most insulting and absurd prices ever.


----------



## poopsie

fashion_victim9 said:


> I received quotes from Yoogi's Closet today, they offered me $120 - 150 for beautiful BNWT pairs of loubs. I wonder is Tradesy going to make such proposals? Cause Yoogi's offers most insulting and absurd prices ever.




Well at least you got a quote from them. I had a BNIB pair of runway Prada Fairy shoes........with that gorgeous Fairy box mind you and they declined them. 
I sold them for my asking price and wanted to send them a neener neener screenshot


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I received quotes from Yoogi's Closet today, they offered me $120 - 150 for beautiful BNWT pairs of loubs. I wonder is Tradesy going to make such proposals? Cause Yoogi's offers most insulting and absurd prices ever.


I agree Yoogi's quotes are the most insulting. yet their prices are the highest, Fashionphile can give you a low quote too, but they constantly decrease prices (up to 30% off). Reareal doesn't give you quotes except for Birkins but it's as low as Yoogi's. they just sold some of my NWT items at 20% of the price and took 40% commission out of it, then they mislabeled another item (McQ instead of McQueen). let's see what Tradesy has to offer.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I agree Yoogi's quotes are the most insulting. yet their prices are the highest, Fashionphile can give you a low quote too, but they constantly decrease prices (up to 30% off). Reareal doesn't give you quotes except for Birkins but it's as low as Yoogi's. they just sold some of my NWT items at 20% of the price and took 40% commission out of it, then they mislabeled another item (McQ instead of McQueen). let's see what Tradesy has to offer.



I remember FP gave me $1150 for LV Bag last year, and recently they offered $550 for same style and same condition


----------



## poopsie

fashion_victim9 said:


> I remember FP gave me $1150 for LV Bag last year, and recently they offered $550 for same style and same condition



Yeah.....................they have to pay for their palatial new digs in Carlsbad


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I remember FP gave me $1150 for LV Bag last year, and recently they offered $550 for same style and same condition


"it must be heaven to work" https://www.instagram.com/p/BS_i5q6jK9D/?taken-by=fashionphile


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> "it must be heaven to work" https://www.instagram.com/p/BS_i5q6jK9D/?taken-by=fashionphile



I just can't understand why ppl accept their low ball offers if they can sell their stuff 2 - 5 times more expensive. it's cool that you don't need to wait till it sells and don't have to deal with weirdos on ebay, or maybe some don't realise they can gain more or just don't care about money. but with all their offers I'd prefer to give my things to my family and friends then sending it to them and receive pocket change


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I sent Tradesy several pictures like they suggested and asked about terms. I expect their offer to be $700-800 for $3400 BNWT Celine LOL
> if they launch this consignment thing, there will be even more competition to individual sellers in addition to Tradesy return closets and pro-sellers. will they make a new _designer only_ closet?
> But if their cash offers are that insulting who is going to go for it? and what's the advantage? better pictures and heavy promotions? my pictures are excellent, far better than Tradesy's, and I highlight everything required for authentication. For some newbies it may feel safer to buy directly from Tradesy IDK.



This should be interesting! I am looking forward to finding out. Morbid curiosity [emoji6]


----------



## whateve

I requested my funds sent to Paypal yesterday and they got there in around 24 hours.


----------



## LL777

fashion_victim9 said:


> I remember FP gave me $1150 for LV Bag last year, and recently they offered $550 for same style and same condition


I submitted them a quote for the same bag using the same pictures 3 times in a two month time frame. everytime they responded with different offers: $1500, $1100, $1750.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

LL777 said:


> I submitted them a quote for the same bag using the same pictures 3 times in a two month time frame. everytime they responded with different offers: $1500, $1100, $1750.


Funny!   I know there are a lot of things that affect the quote besides what the bag looks like.


----------



## ironic568

LL777 said:


> I submitted them a quote for the same bag using the same pictures 3 times in a two month time frame. everytime they responded with different offers: $1500, $1100, $1750.





SweetDaisy05 said:


> Funny!   I know there are a lot of things that affect the quote besides what the bag looks like.



I think it also greatly depends on who's giving you the quote and what's available on their site at that moment.
Fashionphile has been giving me not so good quotes quotes lately, especially compared to a few months ago. Some of their quotes are in line with Yoogi's' and that says a lot!!


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> oh my, another Tradesy email. Tradesy VIP.
> "Thank you for being a valued seller on Tradesy! We see you’ve had designer handbags listed on Tradesy for quite some time now, so we are reaching out to you with an *alternative selling opportunity. Tradesy may be able to offer you cash upfront for your designer handbags eliminating the time it takes to turn your closet into cash.*"
> 
> Tradesy is going to become half-consignor? just like we predicted in Winter...


is tradesy VIP same as tradesy business seller? im just a verified seller so I never get any "interesting" emails lol Also im glad they only sent it to VIPs, I don't see any of the professional sellers falling for the low co-sign $$


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> is tradesy VIP same as tradesy business seller? im just a verified seller so I never get any "interesting" emails lol Also im glad they only sent it to VIPs, I don't see any of the professional sellers falling for the low co-sign $$


It's different. VIP service is their new consignment initiative for selected designer items only. brands include

Alexander Wang
Balenciaga
Burberry
Céline
Chanel
Chloé
Christian Louboutin
Givenchy
Goyard
Gucci
Louis Vuitton
MCM
Prada
Saint Laurent
Stella McCartney
Valentino
Versace


----------



## luv2run41

NYCgirl said:


> No, I totally get what you're saying. I'm not doing anything until I receive the bag (except for complaining here. ) I just don't like feeling deceived. I don't buy many luxury purchases, so feeling trust in my seller is a big thing for me.



I have purchased two items from the seller and both packaged well and items as described. I think you will [emoji4] happy.


----------



## NYCgirl

luv2run41 said:


> I have purchased two items from the seller and both packaged well and items as described. I think you will [emoji4] happy.



That's good to know, thanks. I'm still not very happy about the deception,  though. 

Does anyone know if Coco-Luxury is the same seller as Coco-Sun?


----------



## GemsBerry

Another update from Tradesy. I just mentioned shipping had increased from $8.50 to $10.50.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Another update from Tradesy. I just mentioned shipping had increased from $8.50 to $10.50.


Darn! I just listed an item and didn't notice until I saw your post. Are the prices for all my current listings raised? I can't remember what the prices were before.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Darn! I just listed an item and didn't notice until I saw your post. Are the prices for all my current listings raised? I can't remember what the prices were before.


Yes, I believe so. I added an item too and saw this new shipping fee. then I went to edit an old item, $10.5 popped up in in shipping options.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Darn! I just listed an item and didn't notice until I saw your post. Are the prices for all my current listings raised? I can't remember what the prices were before.


I only see a banner abut the increase when I click on my Favorites. It implies that the prices are automatically increased on listings.
Why the heck didn't they include this bit of info in their recent email about changes? Sometimes they are so unprofessional.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GemsBerry said:


> Another update from Tradesy. I just mentioned shipping had increased from $8.50 to $10.50.


Don`t they realize that all of the price increases can not continue to be absorbed by sellers. Eventually they will have to be passed on to buyers who in turn will purchase less. They think they are increasing their bottom line but things like this will backfire long term.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Weird...Just checked my 5 remaining listings and they're all the same price (no increase). So does that mean they lowered my listing price by $2 to accommodate for the $2 increase in SH?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Weird...Just checked my 5 remaining listings and they're all the same price (no increase). So does that mean they lowered my listing price by $2 to accommodate for the $2 increase in SH?


They wouldn't, would they?!!


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> I only see a banner abut the increase when I click on my Favorites. It implies that the prices are automatically increased on listings.
> Why the heck didn't they include this bit of info in their recent email about changes? Sometimes they are so unprofessional.





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Don`t they realize that all of the price increases can not continue to be absorbed by sellers. Eventually they will have to be passed on to buyers who in turn will purchase less. They think they are increasing their bottom line but things like this will backfire long term.


My thoughts exactly, it would be nice if they had communicated it in advance. "but don't you worry". 
Do they really think that their new consignment will help with revenue? designer items they are interested in would have been sold unless they had increased commission. and this consignment will fail because nobody's gonna consign the most popular items for a pocket change. I'm still waiting for quotes BTW.


----------



## Gina88

NYCgirl said:


> No, I totally get what you're saying. I'm not doing anything until I receive the bag (except for complaining here. ) I just don't like feeling deceived. I don't buy many luxury purchases, so feeling trust in my seller is a big thing for me.



NYCgirl did you get the bag? I bought one bag this last weekend from the same seller and I felt exactly the same when the tracking number was from China. It's totally deceitful! When I asked them about this, they answered that they have stores in China, Japan and Chicago. Well, I think they should state this in their description clearly. I don't think they sell fakes, but still, they are not being honest.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> They wouldn't, would they?!!


Ionno. The company is being controlled by a pretty young demographic. I wouldn't put it pass them to do something like that- just like I didn't get any notification that there was a SH increase until I read this thread. 

Seriously Tradesy, how can you be worse than Poshmark? Even Poshmark sent out emails letting both their buyers and sellers know about their SH increases.


----------



## EGBDF

I just had a sale delivered today, and it says my funds should be available in 4 days. It was not an expensive item. Maybe they are just doing the longer time for certain designers or higher priced items? But really, who knows with them?????


----------



## NYCgirl

Gina88 said:


> NYCgirl did you get the bag? I bought one bag this last weekend from the same seller and I felt exactly the same when the tracking number was from China. It's totally deceitful! When I asked them about this, they answered that they have stores in China, Japan and Chicago. Well, I think they should state this in their description clearly. I don't think they sell fakes, but still, they are not being honest.



Hi Gina. I just did today and decided to open a misrepresentation case and get my credit card company involved to get a refund. It has left a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## jmc3007

NYCgirl said:


> Hi Gina. I just did today and decided to open a misrepresentation case and get my credit card company involved to get a refund. It has left a bitter taste in my mouth.


sorry to hear that it didn't work out.  what you think it is, fake or SNAD?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I just had a sale delivered today, and it says my funds should be available in 4 days. It was not an expensive item. Maybe they are just doing the longer time for certain designers or higher priced items? But really, who knows with them?????


Are you verified? I'm not. I've sold inexpensive and non-designer items and all said the same 21 days, although they were all released in 4 days except one return that took about 8 days. A long time ago, the non-designer items were treated differently and I got my money right away.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> I just had a sale delivered today, and it says my funds should be available in 4 days. It was not an expensive item. Maybe they are just doing the longer time for certain designers or higher priced items? But really, who knows with them?????





whateve said:


> Are you verified? I'm not. I've sold inexpensive and non-designer items and all said the same 21 days, although they were all released in 4 days except one return that took about 8 days. A long time ago, the non-designer items were treated differently and I got my money right away.


I asked Tradesy and this is what they responded about 21 days.
"The timeline for releasing funds has actually not changed that much;* the only difference is that if there is a return requested, whatever the reason, we can hold the funds for up to 21 days*. directly answer your questions:
1. The return window is the same: 4 days!
2. If the buyer is happy, your funds will be released in the same time period."


----------



## EGBDF

[


whateve said:


> Are you verified? I'm not. I've sold inexpensive and non-designer items and all said the same 21 days, although they were all released in 4 days except one return that took about 8 days. A long time ago, the non-designer items were treated differently and I got my money right away.


Yes, I'm verified. 


GemsBerry said:


> I asked Tradesy and this is what they responded about 21 days.
> "The timeline for releasing funds has actually not changed that much;* the only difference is that if there is a return requested, whatever the reason, we can hold the funds for up to 21 days*. directly answer your questions:
> 1. The return window is the same: 4 days!
> 2. If the buyer is happy, your funds will be released in the same time period."


Thank you Gemsberry, that makes sense.


----------



## cindya

Not sure where to post this but felt I had warn others. I just spent over $2300 on a bag from Salwa B. on Tradesy. I do not want to go into the details but I am pretty confident she is a fraud selling fakes. I am not here to argue with anyone but just to warn other so they are as foolish as I was.


----------



## cindya

I am new to Purse Forum and only on here to warn others. I believe I was sold a fake by Salwa B. on Tradesy. I am in the process of proving it but I will. I am only on here to warn others. I am out over $2300 and hope that I can prevent here from scamming someone else.


----------



## poopsie

Have you received the bag?


----------



## cindya

Tradesy has criminals misleading innocent customers. Salwa B scammed me out of over $2300. She is a freud and scammer. I am not here to argue with anyone just to warn others.


----------



## NANI1972

cindya said:


> I am new to Purse Forum and only on here to warn others. I believe I was sold a fake by Salwa B. on Tradesy. I am in the process of proving it but I will. I am only on here to warn others. I am out over $2300 and hope that I can prevent here from scamming someone else.



You "believe" you were sold a fake? Did you have it authenticated?


----------



## cindya

Ok, well I guess I can't spell! Yes I went to college. Salwa b is a fraud not a "freud". I accepted the bag and to me it is a "super fake". it has a date code and tags but it smelled like plastic and the the stitching was just a little off. Of course I am not in any position to authenticate it and according to Tradesy it is authentic. I have requested the bag back. I intend to send it into LV repair to get a final answer. But still why would there be no receipt and why would Salwa b post a bag as "sold out everywhere" when it wasn't. And, why wouldn't she just cancel the order when I kindly requested that before I even received the bag. Oh, that's right, so a fool like me could spend $200 over retail on a fake bag.


----------



## ThisVNchick

*sigh*

It's always "I believe" followed by no legitimate proof.


----------



## ThisVNchick

cindya said:


> Ok, well I guess I can't spell! Yes I went to college. Salwa b is a fraud not a "freud". I accepted the bag and to me it is a "super fake". it has a date code and tags but it smelled like plastic and the the stitching was just a little off. Of course I am not in any position to authenticate it and according to Tradesy it is authentic. I have requested the bag back. I intend to send it into LV repair to get a final answer. But still why would there be no receipt and why would Salwa b post a bag as "sold out everywhere" when it wasn't. And, why wouldn't she just cancel the order when I kindly requested that before I even received the bag. Oh, that's right, so a fool like me could spend $200 over retail on a fake bag.



Sellers can write whatever they want in terms of "rare" or "sold out". Maybe she thought it was sold out, or when she listed it, it was sold out. Who knows, but that isn't important. As a buyer you need to educate yourself in the things that you are buying. Don't just blindly buy and then blame the seller. No one forced you to buy it.

As for cancelling, the seller is not obligated to cancel a sale once it has been approved. In fact, too many cancellations can result in your account being suspended by Tradesy, so the seller wouldn't be doing herself any favors by cancelling the transaction for you.

If you haven't had the bag professionally authenticated, I suggest that you do that first before you go around accusing the seller of being a scammer. There have been many cases where buyers *believe* something was fake and it turned out to be completely authentic. I'm not saying that there isn't a chance that it is fake, but until that is proven, I would refrain from using the word "scammer".


----------



## BeenBurned

cindya said:


> Not sure where to post this but felt I had warn others. I just spent over $2300 on a bag from Salwa B. on Tradesy. I do not want to go into the details but I am pretty confident she is a fraud selling fakes. I am not here to argue with anyone but just to warn other so they are as foolish as I was.





cindya said:


> I am new to Purse Forum and only on here to warn others. I believe I was sold a fake by Salwa B. on Tradesy. I am in the process of proving it but I will. I am only on here to warn others. I am out over $2300 and hope that I can prevent here from scamming someone else.





cindya said:


> Tradesy has criminals misleading innocent customers. Salwa B scammed me out of over $2300. She is a freud and scammer. I am not here to argue with anyone just to warn others.





cindya said:


> Ok, well I guess I can't spell! Yes I went to college. Salwa b is a fraud not a "freud". I accepted the bag and to me it is a "super fake". it has a date code and tags but it smelled like plastic and the the stitching was just a little off. Of course I am not in any position to authenticate it and according to Tradesy it is authentic. I have requested the bag back. I intend to send it into LV repair to get a final answer. But still why would there be no receipt and why would Salwa b post a bag as "sold out everywhere" when it wasn't. And, why wouldn't she just cancel the order when I kindly requested that before I even received the bag. Oh, that's right, so a fool like me could spend $200 over retail on a fake bag.


*Disclaimer: *I don't know Salwa B, I've never done business with Salwa B and I have no idea whether she sells authentic items, AAA fakes or a mix of fake or authentic items. 

What I do know is that you're the second newbie (or the same newbie with a second ID) who has come to this thread accusing the seller of selling fake Louis Vuitton bags without presenting any evidence to back up your (or her) accusations. And THAT is what I have a problem with! 

Anyone who reads my posts knows that I have no patience for dishonest sellers who cheat buyers but I also have problems with buyers who accuse sellers of peddling fakes without proof of such. (In fact, someone came to AT Coach today after being accused of selling a fake Coach bag on Poshmark. The bag is NOT fake but the buyer hasn't come to post to express her concerns.) In other words, I'm an equal-opportunity hater! 

Again, you're the second person in 3 weeks who has made this accusation without anything to back up your opinion. *(If I were a gambling gal, I'd guess you're one and the same!)*
This is the first post by another poster, *Sttephaniexmarie* whose posts, posting style and accusations are eerily similar. Starts here and continues: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-503#post-31203570

Again, you may very well be correct in your assumption but you cannot accuse before making sure your assumptions are correct!


----------



## NYCgirl

jmc3007 said:


> sorry to hear that it didn't work out.  what you think it is, fake or SNAD?


No, I think it's probably authentic, but I just really was bothered by the whole transaction. I don't like paying someone a ton of money who outright lied to me. It ruined my excitement over the purchase.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> *Disclaimer: *I don't know Salwa B, I've never done business with Salwa B and I have no idea whether she sells authentic items, AAA fakes or a mix of fake or authentic items.
> 
> What I do know is that you're the second newbie (or the same newbie with a second ID) who has come to this thread accusing the seller of selling fake Louis Vuitton bags without presenting any evidence to back up your (or her) accusations. And THAT is what I have a problem with!
> 
> Anyone who reads my posts knows that I have no patience for dishonest sellers who cheat buyers but I also have problems with buyers who accuse sellers of peddling fakes without proof of such. (In fact, someone came to AT Coach today after being accused of selling a fake Coach bag on Poshmark. The bag is NOT fake but the buyer hasn't come to post to express her concerns.) In other words, I'm an equal-opportunity hater!
> 
> Again, you're the second person in 3 weeks who has made this accusation without anything to back up your opinion. *(If I were a gambling gal, I'd guess you're one and the same!)*
> This is the first post by another poster, *Sttephaniexmarie* whose posts, posting style and accusations are eerily similar. Starts here and continues:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-503#post-31203570
> 
> Again, you may very well be correct in your assumption but you cannot accuse before making sure your assumptions are correct!


That's the first thing I thought too. It's odd that two different people would join just to slam the same seller, especially since it is rare that individual sellers are discussed in this thread at all.


----------



## Salwab

whateve said:


> That's the first thing I thought too. It's odd that two different people would join just to slam the same seller, especially since it is rare that individual sellers are discussed in this thread at all.


----------



## Salwab

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-...-cross-body-bag-monogram-black-noir-20998328/

Here is the link to the bag she's referring too. Buyer messaged me to cancel AFTER the bag was already shipped and was already in route. She came on here after Tradesy released my funds and let her know it was Authentic. Anyone that sells knows that you cannot cancel a transaction when it's already been shipped. I wanted to also note that as a business seller, we are no longer able to cancel transactions even before shipment as our accounts will be put on probation. WE have a 3 percent cap on cancellations per new Tradesy business seller guidelines. Thank you to everyone on this forum that appreciates how hard it is to build a trustworthy seller reputation and detests the ones that try to defame hard working and honest sellers for no reason.

Best Wishes,
Salwa B


----------



## cindya

Again, I only signed up for purse forum  to warn others, not to argue. Salwa B could not produce a receipt and claimed the reason for this is that she "the owner had many other items on the receipt". Why would she sell a new bag for someone else for minimum profit to said person or herself. Makes no sense. I have never bought or sold a bag without a copy of receipt attached. I intend to recover the bag from easy and send it in to an LV repair location and then Salwa B. will be exposed for the fraud she is. I am done on this site. Again, I just wanted to warn others.


----------



## bernz84

cindya said:


> Again, I only signed up for purse forum  to warn others, not to argue. Salwa B could not produce a receipt and claimed the reason for this is that she "the owner had many other items on the receipt". Why would she sell a new bag for someone else for minimum profit to said person or herself. Makes no sense. *I have never bought or sold a bag without a copy of receipt attached.* I intend to recover the bag from easy and send it in to an LV repair location and then Salwa B. will be exposed for the fraud she is. I am done on this site. Again, I just wanted to warn others.


I looked at this listing. Why didn't you ask if there was a receipt before you bought it?

I get that buyers want to get receipts, especially since LV is becoming more stringent with repairs. But as a private seller, nothing makes me more irritated when buyers ask these pertinent questions AFTER purchase. No where in the listing does it state that a receipt is provided, only a care booklet and tags. What do you expect?

I know Salwa B. isn't a private seller (and I'm not a customer of hers), but reading about buyers who complain about things like this make me hate selling to anyone and just consign.


----------



## BeenBurned

cindya said:


> Again, I only signed up for purse forum  to warn others, not to argue. Salwa B *could not produce a receipt and claimed the reason for this is that she "the owner had many other items on the receipt"*.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> *I have never bought or sold a bag without a copy of receipt attached. *


You keep saying you aren't here to argue. But your posts are so misinformed that they invite argument. 

Receipts don't prove squat anyway. Genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenticity of fakes or fake receipts can be purchased online. (There are companies that make fake receipts to order. You specify what you want it to say: date of purchase, location of boutique, item you bought, tax rate, etc. And they MAKE a receipt for you!) And if a genuine receipt is provided, it only proves that someone purchased an item; not that the item included with that receipt is authentic.


----------



## whateve

cindya said:


> Again, I only signed up for purse forum  to warn others, not to argue. Salwa B could not produce a receipt and claimed the reason for this is that she "the owner had many other items on the receipt". Why would she sell a new bag for someone else for minimum profit to said person or herself. Makes no sense. I have never bought or sold a bag without a copy of receipt attached. I intend to recover the bag from easy and send it in to an LV repair location and then Salwa B. will be exposed for the fraud she is. I am done on this site. Again, I just wanted to warn others.


I don't think it is odd that she sold a new bag for what you assume is "minimum profit". You have no idea what she actually paid for it so her profit could be more than you suspect. I've sold several new bags for minimal profit or a loss. I couldn't return them so that was my only option. I never provide the receipt as it has my personal information on it. Receipts don't prove anything anyway and are easily faked.


----------



## Catbird9

cindya said:


> Again, I only signed up for purse forum  to warn others, not to argue. Salwa B could not produce a receipt and claimed the reason for this is that she "the owner had many other items on the receipt". Why would she sell a new bag for someone else for minimum profit to said person or herself. Makes no sense. I have never bought or sold a bag without a copy of receipt attached. I intend to recover the bag from easy and send it in to an LV repair location and then Salwa B. will be exposed for the fraud she is. I am done on this site. Again, I just wanted to warn others.


I hope you'll at least come back to let us know the outcome of your plan.


----------



## AngieBaby15

cindya said:


> Ok, well I guess I can't spell! Yes I went to college. Salwa b is a fraud not a "freud". I accepted the bag and to me it is a "super fake". it has a date code and tags but it smelled like plastic and the the stitching was just a little off. Of course I am not in any position to authenticate it and according to Tradesy it is authentic. I have requested the bag back. I intend to send it into LV repair to get a final answer. But still why would there be no receipt and why would Salwa b post a bag as "sold out everywhere" when it wasn't. And, why wouldn't she just cancel the order when I kindly requested that before I even received the bag. Oh, that's right, so a fool like me could spend $200 over retail on a fake bag.



I'm going to try not to sound too harsh but excuse me if I do! As a seller (and a buyer) myself, there are so many things "wrong" with what you expected as a buyer.

*Why would there be a receipt?* Unless seller specifically stated a receipt (or anything else) is included, you can *NOT* just automatically assume seller will include this and that. For my own listings, I do not provide receipts (even if I have them) for most of them. I keep them for my own record. A buyer can ask me before purchase and depending on the discussion, I may or may not provide any paperwork. But that is between seller and buyer and should take place before buyer actually purchase anything. *The listing is for what is/are listed; it's NOT for the things you WISH would come with the item(s) listed.* If you want anything that's not included in the listing, you should have asked before making that purchase. Tradesy sellers are not department stores. What's in the listing is/are all that you will get. There's no after-sale gift wrapping or printing you a receipt (again, unless seller specifically listed in his/her listing). If you want the whole shebang, buy from stores. The listing (and what's on there) is/are all that you are going to get. Nothing more and nothing less!

Terms like Sold Out and Rare are *subjective depending on who you are and where you are*. They can also be marketing tricks to make a sale. Nothing wrong with the seller claiming the bag is "sold out everywhere" even if it's not true. For all we know, seller may really believe it is sold out everywhere (true or not). Plus, why does it matter? *Do you want the bag listed or do you just want a sold out bag?* Do you also believe everything they say on TV ads?

Again, Tradesy sellers are not department stores. *All sales should be treated as final, unless there is something wrong with the item(s) you received.* As a seller myself, I may choose to cancel a sale if buyer contacted me right away and before I already packed everything. In your case, seller stated that she already mailed out your order. You haven't received the bag yet but it is en-route to you. Shipper may not always be able to re-route packages back and even if she can, will you be covering her shipping fees that she probably won't get back? "Kindly" request or not, your request was too late. Without reading your actual request, I have no idea how "kind" it was. But I do know *you made a very inconsiderate and unreasonable request*. Again, you want after-sale customer service or a return policy? Buy from stores.

*How do you know you received a fake?* Besides the you think part. Has the bag been authenticated? (by a professional or expert authenticator. Or at least by the authenticators here on TPF. NOT YOU!). I, by no means, condone selling fakes or replicas. In fact, I believe sellers who sell fakes should be stopped and punished to the fullest extent. But I also don't approve people blasting a seller with no proof or evidence. Because we will end up with people easily calling this or that seller a scammer or fraud. Please, have the bag authenticated (again, by an authenticator. Not you, your friend who buys LV bags, or any online "how to spot a fake tutorial"). I'm not saying the bag you received is not a fake. For all I know, you could have received a fake bag. What I don't support is the accusation before you have actual evidence. Once your bag has been deemed a replica, please, blast the seller all you want because everyone (including me) needs to be warned. But you are accusing someone without actual proof and this could easily tarnish a seller who worked hard at building his/her name.

Not trying to argue. Just my honest opinions.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> She asked specifically for the reduction, and I sent her a message telling her I had reduced the price, so she should have known as soon as she received the message. This is why I worry that potential buyers aren't getting my messages.


unfortunately that's been my experience too - they are getting the message - they just either play games, forget about it the second they go offline and change their mind. I have buyers asking questions about fabric, measurement etc which I hate bothering with because I have to pull the item and check to respond - most of the time I try to put all the info anybody could want to know when I first do the listing but sometimes I miss something. I go through the bother and they never get back to me - certainly don't buy the item and not even a thank you. I've also had a couple people ask for price reductions and one asked if I could bundle a couple items together - so I change the listing price & create new "bundled" listings to accommodate them - I never hear back from them  & they don't buy it. I sometimes wonder if its Tradesy playing games - checking out their sellers. It is usually with inventory I've had listed for awhile that I'm anxious to sell.


----------



## Gina88

NYCgirl said:


> Hi Gina. I just did today and decided to open a misrepresentation case and get my credit card company involved to get a refund. It has left a bitter taste in my mouth.



I'm sorry to hear this. If the bag condition is not as described, Tradesy will probably rule on your favor. It happened to me twice with 2 different sellers.
I was nervous to receive my bag from coco luxury but I got it today and I must admit I am very happy as the bag is authentic and looks brand new. I still think the seller should update their location on their description page though to avoid this type of situations. 
I hope you get your refund!


----------



## Fullcloset

EGBDF said:


> I haven't been able to access Tradesy's website on my computer today. Is anyone else having this problem?


I couldn't log in either today. I think at first it is my mistake because one of the letters on my keyboard is sticking so I had the wrong email/password combo & it said too many tries - try again later. Then I cleared cookies and tried again & now I get a message to contact trust@tradesy.com. So what are the chances I'm going to get this taken care of on a Friday night? LOL. I'm thinking - not very likely. Pain in the *(&^


----------



## Fullcloset

bernz84 said:


> I've also made an effort thanking my buyer for their purchase and when I'll ship. I just think it's common courtesy. While I don't expect it, it's nice hearing back from a buyer telling me how much she loves the bag/accessory/etc.
> 
> Like you, I wish there was a feedback system on Tradesy. Even Poshmark (which I've basically stopped using) allows people to comment on listings. Tradesy makes it harder to gauge the type of person you are dealing with, imo, especially if the buyer doesn't communicate at all.


_I'm glad there's no feedback system. It is pretty meaningless. Mostly my experience is that unreputables use it as a bargaining chip and a form of extortion - if you don't do this or don't do that - I'm going to have to give you negative feedback & try to get discounts for sales made after the fact. Threatening your feedback is a way they know they can get you to do things for them - and I find a lot of the oversees sellers especially will just bargain with you - even if they ship junk or the wrong thing whatever - they offer refunds if you give them a positive which people do because it doesn't mean much to them anymore. And also, if you sell the same things as others and are lower priced or a newcomer - you will have the competitors buying stuff from you and giving you negatives just because they can and they want to ding you - or unreasonable people like - oh it took too long to get this - because it didn't come overnight or something. More trouble than its worth. _


----------



## Gina88

cindya said:


> Tradesy has criminals misleading innocent customers. Salwa B scammed me out of over $2300. She is a freud and scammer. I am not here to argue with anyone just to warn others.



I sincerely find outrageous that you come here and post this without any proof and assuming it is not authentic for the lack of receipt and an uneven stitching!
Anybody with a bit of knowledge in LV can check Salwab pictures on tradesy and see that she only sells authentic items.
If you don't like Tradesy's rules (no refunds) don't buy there. The sellers are not responsible for buyer's remorse.
I am not a lawyer but I would be careful to be calling somebody "criminal" on a forum without any type of proof and potentially causing damage to her reputation as a seller.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> Another update from Tradesy. I just mentioned shipping had increased from $8.50 to $10.50.


Oh crap - you are kidding? So if you use their label - you are now charging $10.50 to ship a blouse or a skirt - but if you don't - you have to pay their increased commission on your actual shipping cost? I guess I won't be selling much because I intended to increase all my prices by 10% when they raised their commission - now I have to increase everything by 20% - who will want to buy it ? I guess this is Tradesy's way of saying - if you aren't selling our beloved LV or Hermes - we no longer want you on our website. Tsk Tsk. Will be waiting for the next Tradesy to open up shop now - - - -


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> unfortunately that's been my experience too - they are getting the message - they just either play games, forget about it the second they go offline and change their mind. I have buyers asking questions about fabric, measurement etc which I hate bothering with because I have to pull the item and check to respond - most of the time I try to put all the info anybody could want to know when I first do the listing but sometimes I miss something. I go through the bother and they never get back to me - certainly don't buy the item and not even a thank you. I've also had a couple people ask for price reductions and one asked if I could bundle a couple items together - so I change the listing price & create new "bundled" listings to accommodate them - I never hear back from them  & they don't buy it. I sometimes wonder if its Tradesy playing games - checking out their sellers. It is usually with inventory I've had listed for awhile that I'm anxious to sell.


The same thing has happened to me. I've created bundled listings on request and the buyer disappeared.


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> I just can't understand why ppl accept their low ball offers if they can sell their stuff 2 - 5 times more expensive. it's cool that you don't need to wait till it sells and don't have to deal with weirdos on ebay, or maybe some don't realise they can gain more or just don't care about money. but with all their offers I'd prefer to give my things to my family and friends then sending it to them and receive pocket change


Me too. I use Freecycle.com to donate the stuff too. The people you give it to are neighborhood people and they really appreciate it plus it is so easy. Just put it on the porch and they come pick up.  I do this for a lot of items - I don't need the tax deduction or I'd go to Good Will. So I list the stuff online - if it doesn't sell at the price that I think takes into consideration my time and energy in wrapping and shipping and taking the chance of running across a fraud or a con artist - when I need the space - off it goes on Freecycle. I love it.


----------



## Fullcloset

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Did anyone else receive the recent email about the changes to payouts? So, I am guessing they are going to start releasing the funds manually within a week?
> 
> 
> Thanks for being part of the Tradesy community! We're making a few important updates soon - here's what you should know:
> 
> *1. 60-Second Re-Verification Process*
> 
> All current Verified Sellers who wish to withdraw earnings to a *bank account (ACH)* or *debit card* will be required to *re-verify* their identity on Tradesy. This safe and secure one-time verification process will save you time on future withdrawals because you'll now only need to input your information once — not each time you enter a new payout method.
> 
> *Why?*
> 
> We’re making updates to more seamlessly integrate with our online payment partner. There are various regulations when it comes to paying out funds — and they broadly include collecting information and verifying the accuracy of the information.
> 
> *What's Next?*
> 
> The next time you add a payout method or withdraw funds, we'll automatically prompt you to re-verify your account with a few simple details like your name and address.
> 
> *2. Your Payouts Timeline is Changing*
> 
> To better safeguard your funds and ensure that there are no transaction issues, earnings for all sellers will now be held for up to 21 days after an item is delivered to the buyer. *Please keep in mind that most funds are released within a week of delivery.* During this review period, we'll ensure the security and authenticity of every transaction, protecting both you and your buyers.
> 
> As always, you can check the projected release time of your funds on your Manage Payouts page.
> 
> Questions? We’re here to help! Learn more or reply to this email.
> 
> Thanks so much for being part of the Tradesy community.
> 
> Team Tradesy


So you have to give them your social security number again? Sounds very sketchy to me. I didn't do it before - I'd rather wait awhile for my money - and I am not about to do it now. Especially since they keep being bought and sold with different businesses and partnerships giving access to all your personal information to who knows how many people - and their search function sucks so badly that I have zero trust in the security of their overall system.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Oh crap - you are kidding? So if you use their label - you are now charging $10.50 to ship a blouse or a skirt - but if you don't - you have to pay their increased commission on your actual shipping cost? I guess I won't be selling much because I intended to increase all my prices by 10% when they raised their commission - now I have to increase everything by 20% - who will want to buy it ? I guess this is Tradesy's way of saying - if you aren't selling our beloved LV or Hermes - we no longer want you on our website. Tsk Tsk. Will be waiting for the next Tradesy to open up shop now - - - -


That's what really hurts - charging commission on the shipping charge if we ship ourselves. They should give us up to $10.50 commission free if we ship ourselves. Then it would make sense to use flat rate envelopes if things fit to save a few dollars.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> You are both verified, right? I'm not and I got a different email. Mine just says that in order to withdraw to a bank account or debit card, I would need to become verified. It doesn't say anything about the length of time my funds will be held, so I assume that isn't changing. At this time, my funds are usually released on the 4th day even though it says it can be up to 21 days. It sounds like now there is no advantage to being verified, as payouts to Paypal don't seem to be affected.


LOL - well I'm not giving up my personal financial information so if you can't withdraw to a bank or debit card - which frankly - should verify you since only you could do that or the bank would be putting out a fraud alert - how do you get the money? I'm getting concerned now about what is going on over there. I had trouble logging in and now I come here to catch up and I see more and more crud the further back in the posts I am looking and everything I am seeking is causing the hair to stand up - Oh well. It was fun while it lasted but unfortunately - Tradesy has become just another luxury box retailer.


----------



## Fullcloset

love4mom said:


> Can anyone post their experience on funds transfer directly to your bank account vs. to paypal?
> I have always been using the direct transfer option to the bank account, but it has been taking so long, especially the last few transfers. Usually it takes 4-5 business days, so I count on 6-7 calendar days, but my last transfer (transferred on 4/10, expecting it to be in my bank account on 4/14 or 4/17 the latest), nothing today. It has never taken this long. Looking at the option to go through paypal first. It says in Tradesy's policy that it takes 1-2 days to transfer to paypal, which is much faster then to the bank account. It only takes 1 day for my transfers to go from paypal to my account, so I am thinkink it will be much faster to do it that way. The fee is 2.9% either way.


Here is the problem with pay pal - you are subject to using pay pal's rules and terms of use. The problem is that pay pal allows returns up to 6 months. So you can sell a bag, a coat, a suit - and 6 months later - the buyer will say not as described and open a claim with pay pal and they can then just withdraw the funds for a refund from whatever account you have linked to pay pal for the transfer - and if there isn't enough money - pay pal can take legal action including putting a freeze on your account to get paid the refunded amount - 6 months is a long time to be kept on edge. Plus Tradesy will still take their 2.9% commission out for using Pay Pal. And you still have to wait for Tradesy to put the money into Pay Pal then you have to have Pay Pal transfer it to your bank then wait for Pay Pal to do it. So they are forcing you against a wall.


----------



## NANI1972

Fullcloset said:


> Here is the problem with pay pal - you are subject to using pay pal's rules and terms of use. The problem is that pay pal allows returns up to 6 months. So you can sell a bag, a coat, a suit - and 6 months later - the buyer will say not as described and open a claim with pay pal and they can then just withdraw the funds for a refund from whatever account you have linked to pay pal for the transfer - and if there isn't enough money - pay pal can take legal action including putting a freeze on your account to get paid the refunded amount - 6 months is a long time to be kept on edge. Plus Tradesy will still take their 2.9% commission out for using Pay Pal. And you still have to wait for Tradesy to put the money into Pay Pal then you have to have Pay Pal transfer it to your bank then wait for Pay Pal to do it. So they are forcing you against a wall.



I don't believe that works the same with a Tradsey transaction, the buyer pays Tradsey originally not you, you then have the funds from your Tradsey account transferred to your pp account but you didn't actually sell the item through a pp transaction.


----------



## ironic568

cindya said:


> Ok, well I guess I can't spell! Yes I went to college. Salwa b is a fraud not a "freud". I accepted the bag and to me it is a "super fake". it has a date code and tags but it smelled like plastic and the the stitching was just a little off. Of course I am not in any position to authenticate it and according to Tradesy it is authentic. I have requested the bag back. I intend to send it into LV repair to get a final answer. But still why would there be no receipt and why would Salwa b post a bag as "sold out everywhere" when it wasn't. And, why wouldn't she just cancel the order when I kindly requested that before I even received the bag. Oh, that's right, so a fool like me could spend $200 over retail on a fake bag.


I'm not sure how familiar you are with tPF, but here's a good place to start (and it's free ):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton.926508/


----------



## Fullcloset

NANI1972 said:


> I don't believe that works the same with a Tradsey transaction, the buyer pays Tradsey originally not you, you then have the funds from your Tradsey account transferred to your pp account but you didn't actually sell the item through a pp transaction.


Perhaps you are right - I will have to look into that a little more closely then. Thanks.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> LOL - well I'm not giving up my personal financial information so if you can't withdraw to a bank or debit card - which frankly - should verify you since only you could do that or the bank would be putting out a fraud alert - how do you get the money? I'm getting concerned now about what is going on over there. I had trouble logging in and now I come here to catch up and I see more and more crud the further back in the posts I am looking and everything I am seeking is causing the hair to stand up - Oh well. It was fun while it lasted but unfortunately - Tradesy has become just another luxury box retailer.


I use Paypal to get my money. Tradesy is a lot quicker about transferring to paypal than to a bank. And paypal is pretty fast about transferring to a bank, so I think you end up with the money in your bank in about the same amount of time.


Fullcloset said:


> Here is the problem with pay pal - you are subject to using pay pal's rules and terms of use. The problem is that pay pal allows returns up to 6 months. So you can sell a bag, a coat, a suit - and 6 months later - the buyer will say not as described and open a claim with pay pal and they can then just withdraw the funds for a refund from whatever account you have linked to pay pal for the transfer - and if there isn't enough money - pay pal can take legal action including putting a freeze on your account to get paid the refunded amount - 6 months is a long time to be kept on edge. Plus Tradesy will still take their 2.9% commission out for using Pay Pal. And you still have to wait for Tradesy to put the money into Pay Pal then you have to have Pay Pal transfer it to your bank then wait for Pay Pal to do it. So they are forcing you against a wall.





NANI1972 said:


> I don't believe that works the same with a Tradsey transaction, the buyer pays Tradsey originally not you, you then have the funds from your Tradsey account transferred to your pp account but you didn't actually sell the item through a pp transaction.


I agree. The money comes in like someone sent you money. It isn't associated with a transaction that can be disputed. On my paypal page, it looks completely different from sales, which have a shipping address and state whether they qualify for seller protection. There is also no way to refund the money like you can on a sales transaction.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> That's what really hurts - charging commission on the shipping charge if we ship ourselves. They should give us up to $10.50 commission free if we ship ourselves. Then it would make sense to use flat rate envelopes if things fit to save a few dollars.


Yes exactly. That's why I changed to using their labels - even though I know most of my stuff could fit in a legal size, flat rate envelope that mails at $6.80 or whatever it is now  - I've been charging the $8.50 so I don't have to pay commission on it. Now I am going to just raise my prices 20% across the board - if it doesn't sell - I guess I will have to try other avenues - maybe find some outdoor flea markets or start doing yard sales or home parties!


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> The same thing has happened to me. I've created bundled listings on request and the buyer disappeared.


Did you leave it? I left mine. I figure if a single item sold - I could remove the bundle but I left the bundle too. And every now and again I email the buyer - hey remember that bundle you wanted? Its still there - LOL. But mostly these buyers asking these questions and for these specials - I think they are one offs and I never see them again - and their accounts are not active either.


----------



## luv2run41

Gina88 said:


> I sincerely find outrageous that you come here and post this without any proof and assuming it is not authentic for the lack of receipt and an uneven stitching!
> Anybody with a bit of knowledge in LV can check Salwab pictures on tradesy and see that she only sells authentic items.
> If you don't like Tradesy's rules (no refunds) don't buy there. The sellers are not responsible for buyer's remorse.
> I am not a lawyer but I would be careful to be calling somebody "criminal" on a forum without any type of proof and potentially causing damage to her reputation as a seller.[/
> 
> 
> I agree completely. The buyer is disgruntled for no valid reason and extremely irresponsible to make such an accusation without solid proof. Likely the same poster under a different id.
> This seller ,she is speaking so ill of , is really
> top notch with exceptional customer service. Salwa has always been wonderful and thorough in answering questions. I have exchanged messages inquiring about certain items she has for sale and she has been a joy and very helpful. I feel it also so unfair and unkind to accuse a seller and not have proof.


----------



## Fullcloset

Fullcloset said:


> I couldn't log in either today. I think at first it is my mistake because one of the letters on my keyboard is sticking so I had the wrong email/password combo & it said too many tries - try again later. Then I cleared cookies and tried again & now I get a message to contact trust@tradesy.com. So what are the chances I'm going to get this taken care of on a Friday night? LOL. I'm thinking - not very likely. Pain in the *(&^


Ok well apparently I had too many restricted items listed which really pissed me off because if you do any kind of search for any of those miscellaneous items - books, cosmetics, etc.  there are literally thousands of them - and they are favorited and selling too. LOL. I mean, I am very pleased they got back to me so quickly - but I would appreciate help in reporting these other postings now because if they're going to suspend my account for have a dozen or so listed in a sea of a few hundred non-restricted items that I also listed - I think they shouldn't allow anybody else to post them either - I don't like feeling as though I'm being picked on. Especially when there are thousands of men's items listed in miscellaneous - children's, music, DVDs - I can go on and on with all that I see and those accounts are still active.  I think they need a category for all these gift ideas anyway because not only does everyone list them - but people are buying them.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Did you leave it? I left mine. I figure if a single item sold - I could remove the bundle but I left the bundle too. And every now and again I email the buyer - hey remember that bundle you wanted? Its still there - LOL. But mostly these buyers asking these questions and for these specials - I think they are one offs and I never see them again - and their accounts are not active either.


I did for about a week, but then I sold one of the items so I took it off.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I did for about a week, but then I sold one of the items so I took it off.


Well that was good that it sold.


Fullcloset said:


> Ok well apparently I had too many restricted items listed which really pissed me off because if you do any kind of search for any of those miscellaneous items - books, cosmetics, etc.  there are literally thousands of them - and they are favorited and selling too. LOL. I mean, I am very pleased they got back to me so quickly - but I would appreciate help in reporting these other postings now because if they're going to suspend my account for have a dozen or so listed in a sea of a few hundred non-restricted items that I also listed - I think they shouldn't allow anybody else to post them either - I don't like feeling as though I'm being picked on. Especially when there are thousands of men's items listed in miscellaneous - children's, music, DVDs - I can go on and on with all that I see and those accounts are still active.  I think they need a category for all these gift ideas anyway because not only does everyone list them - but people are buying them.


And I would like to know why they target certain accounts - while they allow other power sellers to list literally hundreds of men's ties that are also not allowed - and that's ALL they have listed - whereas 5% of my listings might be other miscellaneous things not specifically allowed but I found around the house and found it easier to list on one forum then go to Ebay for those things. Plus what really aggravated me the most - was they suspended the account - they didn't just remove the items or have the common courtesy to contact me first and ask me to remove them or flag them - I never once had a problem with them before this. So now of course, I don't trust the forum at all. I am going to have to keep copies of everything I list on my own computer. I basically used them as a storage house since listings last forever there. I will create the listing there and later - cut and paste from Tradesy to other online platforms or just use to remind myself of things I want to get rid of - now I can not trust them for that either. And I will never leave money in Tradesy. As soon as it clears  - it transfers. They are getting to be too unpredictable, too untrustworthy. I am still waiting for the account to become re-activated too - it is really annoying.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

What drives me NUTS is that when they increased the shipping price it also change the "last update xx days ago" tool from the listing. I was more likely to accept reasonable offers on items i had listed over 60 days...


----------



## Fullcloset

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> What drives me NUTS is that when they increased the shipping price it also change the "last update xx days ago" tool from the listing. I was more likely to accept reasonable offers on items i had listed over 60 days...


They are going downhill fast. First they started going international - they always said it was going to stay USA based. Lie. Then they bought shophers and recruited shop owners from ebay with lousy feedback but tons of mass produced, oversees items - got way too big too fast and unfortunately filled the site with junk sellers and big box retailers which was totally not their niche market and contradicted their original platform - which is what made them successful enough to lure in investors. Hired morons. Got money hungry - became completely insensitive to their initial client base of buyers and sellers and became fairly non responsive, unaccountable and lost control of their mission and direction. That said - the last update box is useless - aggravating and does nothing. I have told them if they are going to do that - they need to have a tool that sellers can change all their listings at once - increase by 20% or add a line that they no longer accept offers or are charging $4.00 handling to overcome Tradesy new charges for shipping and commission etc. One at a time is stupid.


----------



## EGBDF

Fullcloset said:


> *They are going downhill fast*. First they started going international - they always said it was going to stay USA based. Lie. Then they bought shophers and recruited shop owners from ebay with lousy feedback but tons of mass produced, oversees items - got way too big too fast and unfortunately filled the site with junk sellers and big box retailers which was totally not their niche market and contradicted their original platform - which is what made them successful enough to lure in investors. Hired morons. Got money hungry - became completely insensitive to their initial client base of buyers and sellers and became fairly non responsive, unaccountable and lost control of their mission and direction. That said - the last update box is useless - aggravating and does nothing. I have told them if they are going to do that - they need to have a tool that sellers can change all their listings at once - increase by 20% or add a line that they no longer accept offers or are charging $4.00 handling to overcome Tradesy new charges for shipping and commission etc. One at a time is stupid.



I know I've posted my complaints and concerns about Tradesy but really, I'm on the fence about them 'going downhill fast' or not. I hate the commission increase, lack of good communication, they sometimes are inconsistent and unprofessional, but the reality for ME is that I've never had a bad transaction (knock on wood, I hope I'm not giving myself bad luck here!!!lol) and I've had returns that have always gone into Tradesy's closet w/o a problem for me....and lately my shoes have been selling pretty good. People seem to return shoes more often than bags. If there were a better alternative for ME, I would completely leave Tradesy. the Bay is better for me for some items, right now Tradesy better for other items (for me, anyways)


----------



## Fullcloset

EGBDF said:


> I know I've posted my complaints and concerns about Tradesy but really, I'm on the fence about them 'going downhill fast' or not. I hate the commission increase, lack of good communication, they sometimes are inconsistent and unprofessional, but the reality for ME is that I've never had a bad transaction (knock on wood, I hope I'm not giving myself bad luck here!!!lol) and I've had returns that have always gone into Tradesy's closet w/o a problem for me....and lately my shoes have been selling pretty good. People seem to return shoes more often than bags. If there were a better alternative for ME, I would completely leave Tradesy. the Bay is better for me for some items, right now Tradesy better for other items (for me, anyways)


Well only time will tell like everything else. They will survive of course but what kind of reputation they will get is yet to be determined - somewhere between craigslist and ebay.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I know I've posted my complaints and concerns about Tradesy but really, I'm on the fence about them 'going downhill fast' or not. I hate the commission increase, lack of good communication, they sometimes are inconsistent and unprofessional, but the reality for ME is that I've never had a bad transaction (knock on wood, I hope I'm not giving myself bad luck here!!!lol) and I've had returns that have always gone into Tradesy's closet w/o a problem for me....and lately my shoes have been selling pretty good. People seem to return shoes more often than bags. If there were a better alternative for ME, I would completely leave Tradesy. the Bay is better for me for some items, right now Tradesy better for other items (for me, anyways)


I agree. I hate paying the higher commission but when I sell something on Tradesy as opposed to ebay, I breathe a sigh of relief, knowing that I most likely won't have to deal with a disappointed buyer. Even with the higher shipping price, it is still cheaper for me to sell shoes and heavier items on Tradesy. For these items I would have to charge $20 or more on ebay for shipping and ebay would keep 10% of that. I can raise my base price on Tradesy for these items and keep the total price the same, so I keep more.

I have a couple of Tradesy returns that have sat in their closets for months. I'm so glad I didn't have to deal with them.

I can't give up ebay because things sell much quicker there.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I agree. I hate paying the higher commission but when I sell something on Tradesy as opposed to ebay, I breathe a sigh of relief, knowing that I most likely won't have to deal with a disappointed buyer. Even with the higher shipping price, it is still cheaper for me to sell shoes and heavier items on Tradesy. For these items I would have to charge $20 or more on ebay for shipping and ebay would keep 10% of that. I can raise my base price on Tradesy for these items and keep the total price the same, so I keep more.
> 
> *I have a couple of Tradesy returns that have sat in their closets for months*. I'm so glad I didn't have to deal with them.
> 
> I can't give up ebay because things sell much quicker there.



This has to be a core problem for their business model, long term. They have to be losing money storing and managing that huge "closet" of returned items that may never sell. Oh well, maybe they'll donate them to shopgoodwill.com (a seemingly bottomless pit of secondhand stuff) for a tax writeoff.


----------



## alansgail

Catbird9 said:


> This has to be a core problem for their business model, long term. They have to be losing money storing and managing that huge "closet" of returned items that may never sell. Oh well, maybe they'll donate them to shopgoodwill.com (a seemingly bottomless pit of secondhand stuff) for a tax writeoff.



^^^^^
This all day! The worst thing in retail is to not turn your merchandise and "sit" on it for months on end. A VERY poor business practice. Must be why they raised their commission/prices in general.


----------



## Butterflyweed

hi girls, has tradesy increase their shipping fee?


----------



## whateve

Butterflyweed said:


> hi girls, has tradesy increase their shipping fee?


Yes, from $8.50 to $10.50.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Here's a pickle. I purchased a Louis Vuitton Jungle Neverfull tote from Tradesy's Abbey R closet. The pictures from the listing showed a bag that is made in Spain with a date code starting with "CA" (the correct country code for Spain). Today I received the bag. It is new and as described BUT it is a completely different bag from the one pictured in the listing. This bag is made in France and has an "AR" code. It looks like they've started to tag their items- but my Louis Vuitton item was tagged as Valentino 

I don't know how to feel. I'm definitely going to get it authenticated since I didn't personally buy it but there's something about the whole transaction that's making me feel off. What do you guys think?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ThisVNchick said:


> Here's a pickle. I purchased a Louis Vuitton Jungle Neverfull tote from Tradesy's Abbey R closet. The pictures from the listing showed a bag that is made in Spain with a date code starting with "CA" (the correct country code for Spain). Today I received the bag. It is new and as described BUT it is a completely different bag from the one pictured in the listing. This bag is made in France and has an "AR" code. It looks like they've started to tag their items- but my Louis Vuitton item was tagged as Valentino
> 
> I don't know how to feel. I'm definitely going to get it authenticated since I didn't personally buy it but there's something about the whole transaction that's making me feel off. What do you guys think?


Bait and switch???

Wow so sad! 
 I would contact the buyer and explain what's going on; maybe they sent out the wrong bag! 
If you get no satisfaction I would definitely ask for  my money back and if you encounter issues I would do a chargeback with my cc company; or if using PayPal file a claim. 

Please let us know of the outcome.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Johnpauliegal said:


> Bait and switch???
> 
> Wow so sad!
> I would contact the buyer and explain what's going on; maybe they sent out the wrong bag!
> If you get no satisfaction I would definitely ask for  my money back and if you encounter issues I would do a chargeback with my cc company; or if using PayPal file a claim.
> 
> Please let us know of the outcome.


The seller is Tradesy! It is from one of the company's return closets.

The bag was advertised as "like new" and it is indeed like new. I have no problem with the condition of the bag, it's more about the pictures from the listing and how it's not of the same bag. I wanted to buy a Louis Vuitton Jungle Neverfull and I got a Louis Vuitton Jungle Neverfull but the fact that it's pictured as made in Spain but came as made in France just doesn't sit well with me. Maybe it's the fact that this shows that the company is super unorganized and not professional. They have so many returns that they can't even keep their inventory straight. I just don't know how to properly describe the feeling.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> Here's a pickle. I purchased a Louis Vuitton Jungle Neverfull tote from Tradesy's Abbey R closet. The pictures from the listing showed a bag that is made in Spain with a date code starting with "CA" (the correct country code for Spain). Today I received the bag. It is new and as described BUT it is a completely different bag from the one pictured in the listing. This bag is made in France and has an "AR" code. It looks like they've started to tag their items- but my Louis Vuitton item was tagged as Valentino
> 
> I don't know how to feel. I'm definitely going to get it authenticated since I didn't personally buy it but there's something about the whole transaction that's making me feel off. What do you guys think?



we know what to expect from their stuff and how messy are their closets. I only bought two bags from Abbey R and both were SNADs (with tears and cuts, but supposed to be new with only storage marks). If you like the bag and it's auth (doesn't hurt to authenticate it here) why not to keep it?
*"super disorganized" *that's it! maybe some day I'll order Coach and will receive a Birkin from them, who knows LOL


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> The seller is Tradesy! It is from one of the company's return closets.
> 
> The bag was advertised as "like new" and it is indeed like new. I have no problem with the condition of the bag, it's more about the pictures from the listing and how it's not of the same bag. I wanted to buy a Louis Vuitton Jungle Neverfull and I got a Louis Vuitton Jungle Neverfull but the fact that it's pictured as made in Spain but came as made in France just doesn't sit well with me. Maybe it's the fact that this shows that the company is super unorganized and not professional. They have so many returns that they can't even keep their inventory straight. I just don't know how to properly describe the feeling.


It sounds like you got lucky. Very unprofessional of Tradesy. 

Once something like that happened to me on ebay with a small seller. I got the right style but the one I ordered was made in the US and the one they sent was made in Mexico. I was buying it as a gift for someone who specifically only bought made in the USA items whenever possible so I opened a SNAD and won.


----------



## Fullcloset

Warning - Tradesy trust team on the war path.  The worst part is - they are so inconsiderate they don't even remove the listings to your removed list so you have no idea what is gone and you lose all your work in photographing & describing things so you can't just move them to another platform. I guess you have to be a mind reader because this is what they say now - cosmetics are not a women's accessory - but men's ties are. Idiots at work. What can I say?


Here is the latest response when I questioned what the hell they are now doing. 
"The FAQ link we provided notes, "The sale of any item outside of our available categories is prohibited." In addition the Tradesy Terms of Service (https://www.tradesy.com/terms/) references in multiple locations that our marketplace is for "women's fashion and accessories." The Miscellaneous section of Tradesy is under Accessories, making it a place for women's miscellaneous accessories. Because of broad tastes in women's fashion we do allow some traditionally men's style accessories without gender specific sizing guides such as wallets, ties, watches, hats, belts, ect to be listed as we consider those to be unisex.

We are working on a long term project to remove listings that we do not consider to be women's fashion or accessories with one of the efforts affecting sellers actively listing those items."

Men's ties ect are unisex - but books about putting on makeup and fashion - those are not miscellaneous.


----------



## Fullcloset

clmcgary said:


> Hey There!
> 
> I recently joined tradesy to sell.... Loving it - I have only sold 6 things so far - But i have found that the more you have up in your shop the more likely you will sell... I have also purchased from tradesy as well - No complaints there either.  Here is my "signup link"  - if you decide to start on tradesy use this and then we will both get 15 bucks... (awesome)
> 
> Xxxxx
> 
> -Clmcgary


No you won't . They don't give you anything for signing people up. The people you sign up have to first spend $100 or $150 - whatever amount they raised that to. Trust me, everything they do has a price tag attached to it and they are not giving you anything for nothing.


----------



## Fullcloset

Lindsay2367 said:


> Has anyone had any good experiences selling lower-priced items on Tradesy?  It seems like most of the items on there are more high-end.  I'm looking to sell a few lower-priced items I no longer wear, and I'm debating between eBay, Poshmark, and Tradesy, but it seems like Tradesy is more focused on designer items.


Don't bother because you have to charge enough to make their new commissions worthwhile and nobody is going to pay that much for a low end item. I am taking all mine down. Their commission is now just about 18% plus you get charged about 3% to transfer funds out and the commission applies to your shipping charges as well, so they basically are taking 21% off the top. If you use their shipping to avoid paying them commission on your shipping charges - it is now $10.50 - so you add another $10.50 to the price of the item plus the 21% you pay them plus what it cost you for packing supplies like tissue, tape etc. and you basically have no profit margin left. So unless doing all that is worth a couple dollars - I think you are better off bundling the clothes up and selling as a bundle on Ebay - never thought I'd say that but there it is. And I hate Ebay - but Poshmark from what I hear - isn't the place forum for that stuff either.


----------



## Fullcloset

ThisVNchick said:


> Here's a pickle. I purchased a Louis Vuitton Jungle Neverfull tote from Tradesy's Abbey R closet. The pictures from the listing showed a bag that is made in Spain with a date code starting with "CA" (the correct country code for Spain). Today I received the bag. It is new and as described BUT it is a completely different bag from the one pictured in the listing. This bag is made in France and has an "AR" code. It looks like they've started to tag their items- but my Louis Vuitton item was tagged as Valentino
> 
> I don't know how to feel. I'm definitely going to get it authenticated since I didn't personally buy it but there's something about the whole transaction that's making me feel off. What do you guys think?


wow - that's scary because that's Tradesy's own inventory so if their people can't ship the correct orders out - or they don't know the difference between an LV or Valentino - and they're the ones determining what goes and what stays in our closets or what's authentic and what's not and what's a SNAD and what's not - we're all in trouble. It just goes to the fact that there is no management or oversight and they are hiring inexperienced people who don't know a thing about fashion or retail.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Fullcloset said:


> Don't bother because you have to charge enough to make their new commissions worthwhile and nobody is going to pay that much for a low end item. I am taking all mine down. Their commission is now just about 18% plus you get charged about 3% to transfer funds out and the commission applies to your shipping charges as well, so they basically are taking 21% off the top. If you use their shipping to avoid paying them commission on your shipping charges - it is now $10.50 - so you add another $10.50 to the price of the item plus the 21% you pay them plus what it cost you for packing supplies like tissue, tape etc. and you basically have no profit margin left. So unless doing all that is worth a couple dollars - I think you are better off bundling the clothes up and selling as a bundle on Ebay - never thought I'd say that but there it is. And I hate Ebay - but Poshmark from what I hear - isn't the place forum for that stuff either.



The commission on Tradesy is 14.9% and to transfer is 2.9%. There is not an additional 2.9% to transfer from Paypal to your bank. Don't get me wrong, the fees structure is terrible now but it's not 21% Here's a breakdown in an email I recently received.



The retail on this item was 1395.00


----------



## NANI1972

Well I got a humdinger of a potential buyer this morning. 
I don't give buyers sizing advice because everyone has a preference on fit and some styles fit differently on different people. And I always stayed in all of my listings that it is the buyers responsibility to know their sizing and the designer and style.

I normally don't respond after the buyer has a snide comment but that's just really rude to me. 

Here's a play by play:


Her: 
Do these run true to size?
Can I buy these for $450?

Me:
Sorry, but I can't give you sizing advice as sizing is subjective for each person. The best I could do is take $25 off.

Her: No problem. This is the reason this shoes has been here for awhile now and won't sell, because you are not a great sales person. Have a wonderful day!

Me: Sales have been slower overall for ALL sellers on Tradsey due to their commission increase, running promotions on their own closest in order to clear out overstock etc. and allowing large sellers a discount on their commission. 
How I'm I not a good sales person? I can't tell you if the shoes are going to fit you or not bc how would I know, some people go true to size and some don't. I didn't get the shoes for free and they're already below retail and I tried to negotiate with you. 
What you said is rude and uncalled for.

Her: 
I never asked you if the shoes were going to fit me. I asked, does the shoes run to to size.. that was or yes or no answer, like many other sellers would have said. a real sales person would have either said they run true to size or they run small.. you are the seller aren't you! You should be extremely knowledgeable of things you sell. It wasn't meant to be rude, but to reiterate while this particular item has been here for a while. Take this lesson and learn.. get out of your feelings. I would have love to work with you, but no worries I will find another seller, who's friendlier and wants my money.

Me: 
Again I cannot tell you if they are true to size, it's not a yes or no answer. Louboutin's run erratically in sizing (due to style, toebox, etc.) and I know this because I am knowledgeable about the brand. A person who wears a size 7.5 may fit these perfectly but another person who wears an 8 also might, it all depends on the person, their heel shape, foot width, etc. if I told you yes they run true to size, then you purchase them get them and they don't fit I've put myself in a situation, again because while one person would go true to size on these another may not. So if I say yes on TTS and that's what you want I'm basically telling you yes they'll fit. I've been selling designer items for years and the one thing I learned is answering yes or no to a question about fit is subjective. This had nothing to do with feelings, it's your response that was uncalled for. I was never unfriendly towards you, I answered the question as best I could and was not RUDE about it. 
I'm not the one who needs a lesson.

There are others of this style on Tradsey that have been "sitting" there. 

Correspondence over.....


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> Well I got a humdinger of a potential buyer this morning.
> I don't give buyers sizing advice because everyone has a preference on fit and some styles fit differently on different people. And I always stayed in all of my listings that it is the buyers responsibility to know their sizing and the designer and style.
> 
> I normally don't respond after the buyer has a snide comment but that's just really rude to me.
> 
> Here's a play by play:
> 
> 
> Her:
> Do these run true to size?
> Can I buy these for $450?
> 
> Me:
> Sorry, but I can't give you sizing advice as sizing is subjective for each person. The best I could do is take $25 off.
> 
> Her: No problem. This is the reason this shoes has been here for awhile now and won't sell, because you are not a great sales person. Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Me: Sales have been slower overall for ALL sellers on Tradsey due to their commission increase, running promotions on their own closest in order to clear out overstock etc. and allowing large sellers a discount on their commission.
> How I'm I not a good sales person? I can't tell you if the shoes are going to fit you or not bc how would I know, some people go true to size and some don't. I didn't get the shoes for free and they're already below retail and I tried to negotiate with you.
> What you said is rude and uncalled for.
> 
> Her:
> I never asked you if the shoes were going to fit me. I asked, does the shoes run to to size.. that was or yes or no answer, like many other sellers would have said. a real sales person would have either said they run true to size or they run small.. you are the seller aren't you! You should be extremely knowledgeable of things you sell. It wasn't meant to be rude, but to reiterate while this particular item has been here for a while. Take this lesson and learn.. get out of your feelings. I would have love to work with you, but no worries I will find another seller, who's friendlier and wants my money.
> 
> Me:
> Again I cannot tell you if they are true to size, it's not a yes or no answer. Louboutin's run erratically in sizing (due to style, toebox, etc.) and I know this because I am knowledgeable about the brand. A person who wears a size 7.5 may fit these perfectly but another person who wears an 8 also might, it all depends on the person, their heel shape, foot width, etc. if I told you yes they run true to size, then you purchase them get them and they don't fit I've put myself in a situation, again because while one person would go true to size on these another may not. So if I say yes on TTS and that's what you want I'm basically telling you yes they'll fit. I've been selling designer items for years and the one thing I learned is answering yes or no to a question about fit is subjective. This had nothing to do with feelings, it's your response that was uncalled for. I was never unfriendly towards you, I answered the question as best I could and was not RUDE about it.
> I'm not the one who needs a lesson.
> 
> There are others of this style on Tradsey that have been "sitting" there.
> 
> Correspondence over.....


Excellent responses. They're factual and unemotional. And the fact that you put her on the defensive shows that she did get the message!


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Well I got a humdinger of a potential buyer this morning.
> I don't give buyers sizing advice because everyone has a preference on fit and some styles fit differently on different people. And I always stayed in all of my listings that it is the buyers responsibility to know their sizing and the designer and style.
> 
> I normally don't respond after the buyer has a snide comment but that's just really rude to me.
> 
> Here's a play by play:
> 
> 
> Her:
> Do these run true to size?
> Can I buy these for $450?
> 
> Me:
> Sorry, but I can't give you sizing advice as sizing is subjective for each person. The best I could do is take $25 off.
> 
> Her: No problem. This is the reason this shoes has been here for awhile now and won't sell, because you are not a great sales person. Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Me: Sales have been slower overall for ALL sellers on Tradsey due to their commission increase, running promotions on their own closest in order to clear out overstock etc. and allowing large sellers a discount on their commission.
> How I'm I not a good sales person? I can't tell you if the shoes are going to fit you or not bc how would I know, some people go true to size and some don't. I didn't get the shoes for free and they're already below retail and I tried to negotiate with you.
> What you said is rude and uncalled for.
> 
> Her:
> I never asked you if the shoes were going to fit me. I asked, does the shoes run to to size.. that was or yes or no answer, like many other sellers would have said. a real sales person would have either said they run true to size or they run small.. you are the seller aren't you! You should be extremely knowledgeable of things you sell. It wasn't meant to be rude, but to reiterate while this particular item has been here for a while. Take this lesson and learn.. get out of your feelings. I would have love to work with you, but no worries I will find another seller, who's friendlier and wants my money.
> 
> Me:
> Again I cannot tell you if they are true to size, it's not a yes or no answer. Louboutin's run erratically in sizing (due to style, toebox, etc.) and I know this because I am knowledgeable about the brand. A person who wears a size 7.5 may fit these perfectly but another person who wears an 8 also might, it all depends on the person, their heel shape, foot width, etc. if I told you yes they run true to size, then you purchase them get them and they don't fit I've put myself in a situation, again because while one person would go true to size on these another may not. So if I say yes on TTS and that's what you want I'm basically telling you yes they'll fit. I've been selling designer items for years and the one thing I learned is answering yes or no to a question about fit is subjective. This had nothing to do with feelings, it's your response that was uncalled for. I was never unfriendly towards you, I answered the question as best I could and was not RUDE about it.
> I'm not the one who needs a lesson.
> 
> There are others of this style on Tradsey that have been "sitting" there.
> 
> Correspondence over.....


Nasty. which reminded me of people who leave comments on Vestiaire Collective "I bought the same bag for XX, you won't sell at your price" etc. when I questioned her buying intention after seeing the same comments left for many sellers, she said "I don't have any intention to buy".

people have too much time on their hands to write comments and argue with sellers. and that's exactly why they don't have money to buy designer items that are reasonable prices, not given them for free.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Nasty. which reminded me of people who leave comments on Vestiaire Collective "I bought the same bag for XX, you won't sell at your price" etc. when I questioned her buying intention after seeing the same comments left for many sellers, she said "I don't have any intention to buy".
> 
> people have too much time on their hands to write comments and argue with sellers. and that's exactly why they don't have money to buy designer items that are reasonable prices, not given them for free.


Once I was selling a vintage bag that was in new condition. A person contacted me and told me she saw it in the 90s for $80. I wanted to tell her to get in her time machine and go buy it then!


----------



## Diaveon212@aol.

Yes, I sold a leather jacket on Tradsey. I think it was a positive experience. The company sends you a tag to put on the merchandise and a shipping bag and label to get the item to the customer. I was paid for selling the jacket within days. I was happy with the experience.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> Well I got a humdinger of a potential buyer this morning.
> I don't give buyers sizing advice because everyone has a preference on fit and some styles fit differently on different people. And I always stayed in all of my listings that it is the buyers responsibility to know their sizing and the designer and style.
> 
> I normally don't respond after the buyer has a snide comment but that's just really rude to me.
> 
> Here's a play by play:
> 
> 
> Her:
> Do these run true to size?
> Can I buy these for $450?
> 
> Me:
> Sorry, but I can't give you sizing advice as sizing is subjective for each person. The best I could do is take $25 off.
> 
> Her: No problem. This is the reason this shoes has been here for awhile now and won't sell, because you are not a great sales person. Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Me: Sales have been slower overall for ALL sellers on Tradsey due to their commission increase, running promotions on their own closest in order to clear out overstock etc. and allowing large sellers a discount on their commission.
> How I'm I not a good sales person? I can't tell you if the shoes are going to fit you or not bc how would I know, some people go true to size and some don't. I didn't get the shoes for free and they're already below retail and I tried to negotiate with you.
> What you said is rude and uncalled for.
> 
> Her:
> I never asked you if the shoes were going to fit me. I asked, does the shoes run to to size.. that was or yes or no answer, like many other sellers would have said. a real sales person would have either said they run true to size or they run small.. you are the seller aren't you! You should be extremely knowledgeable of things you sell. It wasn't meant to be rude, but to reiterate while this particular item has been here for a while. Take this lesson and learn.. get out of your feelings. I would have love to work with you, but no worries I will find another seller, who's friendlier and wants my money.
> 
> Me:
> Again I cannot tell you if they are true to size, it's not a yes or no answer. Louboutin's run erratically in sizing (due to style, toebox, etc.) and I know this because I am knowledgeable about the brand. A person who wears a size 7.5 may fit these perfectly but another person who wears an 8 also might, it all depends on the person, their heel shape, foot width, etc. if I told you yes they run true to size, then you purchase them get them and they don't fit I've put myself in a situation, again because while one person would go true to size on these another may not. So if I say yes on TTS and that's what you want I'm basically telling you yes they'll fit. I've been selling designer items for years and the one thing I learned is answering yes or no to a question about fit is subjective. This had nothing to do with feelings, it's your response that was uncalled for. I was never unfriendly towards you, I answered the question as best I could and was not RUDE about it.
> I'm not the one who needs a lesson.
> 
> There are others of this style on Tradsey that have been "sitting" there.
> 
> Correspondence over.....



I get tons of inquires especially for louboutins asking "do these run tts, are they narrow, will this work for wide feet, etc." What I've learned from EBay is the best way to approach this is start by saying "In my personal opinion.." "these run a half size small" "two sizes small" etc. It never hurt and I think it's fair to give some sort of answer unless you truly have no idea. I actually got tons of sizing questions from men during the holidays that definitely lead to sales


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I get tons of inquires especially for louboutins asking "do these run tts, are they narrow, will this work for wide feet, etc." What I've learned from EBay is the best way to approach this is start by saying "In my personal opinion.." "these run a half size small" "two sizes small" etc. It never hurt and I think it's fair to give some sort of answer unless you truly have no idea. I actually got tons of sizing questions from men during the holidays that definitely lead to sales



I use to answer these questions until I had a couple of cases where buyers wanted to return the shoes because they didn't "fit" like I said they fit or how they fit for me, which is why I no longer give sizing advice. Just as I told this buyer: sizing is subjective for each person. Fair is a matter of opinion to I suppose i.e. If a buyer asks me what shade of blue a bag is and I say "ocean blue", she buys the bag and once she receives it tells me in HER opinion it's "sky blue", it's all a matter of subjectivity. 

Besides she was incredibly rude and aggressive and she has messaged me again since I posted....


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> Excellent responses. They're factual and unemotional. And the fact that you put her on the defensive shows that she did get the message!



Thank you BB, I appreciate your input.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> I use to answer these questions until I had a couple of cases where buyers wanted to return the shoes because they didn't "fit" like I said they fit or how they fit for me, which is why I no longer give sizing advice. Just as I told this buyer: sizing is subjective for each person. Fair is a matter of opinion to I suppose i.e. If a buyer asks me what shade of blue a bag is and I say "ocean blue", she buys the bag and once she receives it tells me in HER opinion it's "sky blue", it's all a matter of subjectivity.
> 
> Besides she was incredibly rude and aggressive and she has messaged me again since I posted....


I had a buyer claim a wallet wasn't the "lime green" she was expecting when the description said "pear green."

I try not to provide any subjective information about shoes. I sold a pair of Guccis that fit me, and I wear a size 7.5, but on the Gucci site, the size translated to a 9, so that is what I put in the listing. I also provided measurements. The buyer didn't return.


----------



## alansgail

NANI1972 said:


> I use to answer these questions until I had a couple of cases where buyers wanted to return the shoes because they didn't "fit" like I said they fit or how they fit for me, which is why I no longer give sizing advice. Just as I told this buyer: sizing is subjective for each person. Fair is a matter of opinion to I suppose i.e. If a buyer asks me what shade of blue a bag is and I say "ocean blue", she buys the bag and once she receives it tells me in HER opinion it's "sky blue", it's all a matter of subjectivity.
> 
> Besides she was incredibly rude and aggressive and she has messaged me again since I posted....



It sounds to me like this customer really wanted to buy these shoes but ran up against some roadblocks. I would have simply answered that yes/no they run true unless you don't actually know that information. For sizing I always tell a potential customer that I can't guarantee fit but here are the measurements. 
Don't know if you offer returns or not but it seems to me that shoes would be a very tough item to sell because of the variations/differences of feet.
I had a customer interested in some boots I was selling and she asked about the calf area and how she didn't think they would fit her because her calves measure X. I measured my calves and told her that mine measure more than hers and they fit me just fine so she shouldn't have any problem. 
She bought the boots and thanked me for the measurement as they fit her just fine......shoes are tough!
IMO your customer was put off because you weren't overly helpful in trying to sell her an item she really wanted. Engaging her further in the details of the selling site and what's selling or not was just superfluous and opens yourself up to further negative comments.
Just my opinion of course but I always try to leave emotion out of my selling venues.


----------



## NANI1972

alansgail said:


> It sounds to me like this customer really wanted to buy these shoes but ran up against some roadblocks. I would have simply answered that yes/no they run true unless you don't actually know that information. For sizing I always tell a potential customer that I can't guarantee fit but here are the measurements.
> Don't know if you offer returns or not but it seems to me that shoes would be a very tough item to sell because of the variations/differences of feet.
> I had a customer interested in some boots I was selling and she asked about the calf area and how she didn't think they would fit her because her calves measure X. I measured my calves and told her that mine measure more than hers and they fit me just fine so she shouldn't have any problem.
> She bought the boots and thanked me for the measurement as they fit her just fine......shoes are tough!
> IMO your customer was put off because you weren't overly helpful in trying to sell her an item she really wanted. Engaging her further in the details of the selling site and what's selling or not was just superfluous and opens yourself up to further negative comments.
> Just my opinion of course but I always try to leave emotion out of my selling venues.



As I tried to explain to the buyer, sizing is subjective , what works or is a preference  is different for each person. I would have gladly given her insole measurements had she asked for them. Because I didn't answer her first inquiry exactly the way she wanted it she became aggressive. Her response was unnecessary and immature. 
This is Tradsey so returns are taken back by Tradsey unless items are misrepresented. It's not the shoes theme selves that are erratic in sizing, all Louboutin styles are, the sizing differs. As far as telling her what's selling on the site that's not what I did, I was responding to her negative comment. Sales have slowed on Tradsey for EVERYONE, it has nothing to do with me not giving sizing advice because I rarely get asked that question. The negative comment was already given before I told her . 
As far as emotions, there was none on my part, I answered her factually and without attacking her as she had done to me. IShe even messaged me again after I posted here being nasty.   

I don't give out sizing advice anymore because I've had buyers want to return shoes when they didn't fit them, it all depends on foot width, the heel width, etc., what may be true to size for one person will not be for the other. You're right shoes are tough which is why I don't give sizing advice!


----------



## Catbird9

NANI1972 said:


> As I tried to explain to the buyer, sizing is subjective , what works or is a preference  is different for each person. I would have gladly given her insole measurements had she asked for them. Because I didn't answer her first inquiry exactly the way she wanted it she became aggressive. Her response was unnecessary and immature.
> This is Tradsey so returns are taken back by Tradsey unless items are misrepresented. It's not the shoes theme selves that are erratic in sizing, all Louboutin styles are, the sizing differs. As far as telling her what's selling on the site that's not what I did, I was responding to her negative comment. Sales have slowed on Tradsey for EVERYONE, it has nothing to do with me not giving sizing advice because I rarely get asked that question. The negative comment was already given before I told her .
> As far as emotions, there was none on my part, I answered her factually and without attacking her as she had done to me. IShe even messaged me again after I posted here being nasty.
> 
> I don't give out sizing advice anymore because I've had buyers want to return shoes when they didn't fit them, it all depends on foot width, the heel width, etc., what may be true to size for one person will not be for the other. You're right shoes are tough which is why I don't give sizing advice!



I agree, the buyer was rude, and you handled it professionally.

I don't buy or sell shoes online, but it seems to me that if asked, my "yes-or-no" response to the question "Do they run true to size?" would always be "No." There is no such thing as "true to size." 

In the old days when people bought and sold shoes in person, you went to the shoe store and the salesperson measured your foot. They brought out several pairs of shoes for you to try. Maybe they still do this somewhere. But the only way to know if a pair of shoes fits you is to put them on your feet and walk around in them.

Buying pre-owned shoes complicates this, because if the shoes were worn, they were very likely stretched and reshaped by being worn.

I can only imagine that Tradesy's fabled "closets" are filled with countless shoes that did not fit and were returned.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I've been waiting 14 hours for Tradesy to send a confirmation email.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I've been waiting 14 hours for Tradesy to send a confirmation email.


That's not unusual. I've waited nearly 24 hours. At least you have a potential sale.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I've been waiting 14 hours for Tradesy to send a confirmation email.



I usually don't care but the buyer asked if I could ship today so she would get it in time for her daughter's birthday. We're expecting storms and flooding later so I may have to cancel the sale. It is a large sale


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I usually don't care but the buyer asked if I could ship today so she would get it in time for her daughter's birthday. We're expecting storms and flooding later so I may have to cancel the sale. It is a large sale


as long as post office is open I would ship it and scan it at PO. I understand you are trying to accommodate customer's request, but all shipping delays due to the weather is not seller's responsibility. and In my experience USPS is not affected by weather much for outgoing shipments. delivery can be delayed, but in her area weather is different.


----------



## ThisVNchick

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I usually don't care but the buyer asked if I could ship today so she would get it in time for her daughter's birthday. We're expecting storms and flooding later so I may have to cancel the sale. It is a large sale


I would probably call Tradesy and see if they can expedite the verification process. If they can't, just wait it out and ship when you can. I wouldn't recommend cancelling sales. I understand that you want a happy customer, but it shouldn't be at your cost (Tradesy can deactivate your account if you cancel too often). You do what you can within your power and the rest of it, you just need to let the buyer know that you can't (1) control how long it takes to verify the purchase and (2) if there are delays due to weather, well, that's an act of god that you simply can't control. 

If I was a reasonable buyer, yea, I'd be disappointed that the stars didn't align for me to get my item when I wanted it, but I'd also understand that there's not much else my seller could do to get it here sooner. I know we haven't heard many stories of reasonable buyers lately, but I still choose to believe the goods ones are still out there.


----------



## AngieBaby15

NANI1972 said:


> Well I got a humdinger of a potential buyer this morning.
> I don't give buyers sizing advice because everyone has a preference on fit and some styles fit differently on different people. And I always stayed in all of my listings that it is the buyers responsibility to know their sizing and the designer and style.
> 
> I normally don't respond after the buyer has a snide comment but that's just really rude to me.
> 
> Here's a play by play:
> 
> 
> Her:
> Do these run true to size?
> Can I buy these for $450?
> 
> Me:
> Sorry, but I can't give you sizing advice as sizing is subjective for each person. The best I could do is take $25 off.
> 
> Her: No problem. This is the reason this shoes has been here for awhile now and won't sell, because you are not a great sales person. Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Me: Sales have been slower overall for ALL sellers on Tradsey due to their commission increase, running promotions on their own closest in order to clear out overstock etc. and allowing large sellers a discount on their commission.
> How I'm I not a good sales person? I can't tell you if the shoes are going to fit you or not bc how would I know, some people go true to size and some don't. I didn't get the shoes for free and they're already below retail and I tried to negotiate with you.
> What you said is rude and uncalled for.
> 
> Her:
> I never asked you if the shoes were going to fit me. I asked, does the shoes run to to size.. that was or yes or no answer, like many other sellers would have said. a real sales person would have either said they run true to size or they run small.. you are the seller aren't you! You should be extremely knowledgeable of things you sell. It wasn't meant to be rude, but to reiterate while this particular item has been here for a while. Take this lesson and learn.. get out of your feelings. I would have love to work with you, but no worries I will find another seller, who's friendlier and wants my money.
> 
> Me:
> Again I cannot tell you if they are true to size, it's not a yes or no answer. Louboutin's run erratically in sizing (due to style, toebox, etc.) and I know this because I am knowledgeable about the brand. A person who wears a size 7.5 may fit these perfectly but another person who wears an 8 also might, it all depends on the person, their heel shape, foot width, etc. if I told you yes they run true to size, then you purchase them get them and they don't fit I've put myself in a situation, again because while one person would go true to size on these another may not. So if I say yes on TTS and that's what you want I'm basically telling you yes they'll fit. I've been selling designer items for years and the one thing I learned is answering yes or no to a question about fit is subjective. This had nothing to do with feelings, it's your response that was uncalled for. I was never unfriendly towards you, I answered the question as best I could and was not RUDE about it.
> I'm not the one who needs a lesson.
> 
> There are others of this style on Tradsey that have been "sitting" there.
> 
> Correspondence over.....



While I understand why this buyer was upset about not having her questions answered, her rude comment was uncalled for. Personally, I don't answer sizing questions (true to size, small, narrow.....) because true to size can also be different depending on the person's feet. My friend and I are both size 9. Some brands' true to size 9 fit her but not me (sometimes the reverse). So it's not a simple yes or no answer.

NANI1972 answered very nicely. Personally, I would have said, "_Perfect because I also don't deal with not-so-great buyers too (especially one who leaves snarky comments to jab at others so he/she feels better). May be this is the reason why you are still unsuccessful at securing the pair of shoes that you want. Have a fabulous day!_" Rude buyers (or people in general) likes to leave rude comments or say rude things because they are unhappy about the fact that they are not getting what they want (discount, free shipping, etc....). It brings out the nastiness in these people so they say something rude to make you feel bad, which then makes them feel better. A very sick logic.

If you didn't get what you what, just move on. No need to bring down another person's feeling!


----------



## GemsBerry

I finally got response from Tradesy VIP consignment. I sent pictures of 5 BNWT bags, they offered to buy 2. The quote is as insulting as we predicted. $1375 for $3300 Celine. I'm dying to give them $2K discount, I was really looking for this golden opportunity!
BTW I sold one of those 5 bags already.


----------



## Catbird9

Definitely an insulting offer.


----------



## poopsie

Would the offers have been any better from FP, AFF or Yoogi's?


----------



## AngieBaby15

Definitely an insulting offer but surprisingly not too different from the ones I got from FP and Yoogi's. Not for Celine but I got some very insulting offers from these stores before. Ex: $500 for a brand new BV bag that retails over $2500.


----------



## GemsBerry

Yep, I agree, all consignment offers are pretty bad. it's even worse when they pay you monthly and keep pushing it to next month like in RealReal. for example my BNWT Mulberry bag was sold on April 5 at 80% off (on the next day after it was listed). I was supposed to get paid on Apr 15, then my other item was sold and because it's returnable they would hold your money until the next payment cycle which is May 15. if another item is sold by then, they would push it to June 15.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ThisVNchick said:


> I would probably call Tradesy and see if they can expedite the verification process. If they can't, just wait it out and ship when you can. I wouldn't recommend cancelling sales. I understand that you want a happy customer, but it shouldn't be at your cost (Tradesy can deactivate your account if you cancel too often). You do what you can within your power and the rest of it, you just need to let the buyer know that you can't (1) control how long it takes to verify the purchase and (2) if there are delays due to weather, well, that's an act of god that you simply can't control.
> 
> If I was a reasonable buyer, yea, I'd be disappointed that the stars didn't align for me to get my item when I wanted it, but I'd also understand that there's not much else my seller could do to get it here sooner. I know we haven't heard many stories of reasonable buyers lately, but I still choose to believe the goods ones are still out there.



Thanks for your response. The only reason I said I may have to cancel was that she purchased it contingent on my being able to ship on Monday. If I didn't keep my word it would only be fair to give her the option to cancel.
Everything worked out ok. Tradesy sent the confirmation email after 4:00 but I was able to get it to the Post Office in time. I guess I was just stressing because I had a deadline.


----------



## EGBDF

So my last sale did not have the funds released to me after 4 days. Still waiting. I've always had funds released on the 4th day, so I guess their change in the days for release is going to be true. For some sales anyways.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

EGBDF said:


> So my last sale did not have the funds released to me after 4 days. Still waiting. I've always had funds released on the 4th day, so I guess their change in the days for release is going to be true. For some sales anyways.



Do you think it's an authenticity hold?


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Do you think it's an authenticity hold?


No, definitely not, it's some non-designer shoes. New in box, not very expensive so I'm wondering if they are being returned. They are still in my closet under 'sold' items. I'll wait a few days and see what happens.

eta-I decided to send them an email and see what the problem is. I wish they had better communication.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> No, definitely not, it's some non-designer shoes. New in box, not very expensive so I'm wondering if they are being returned. They are still in my closet under 'sold' items. I'll wait a few days and see what happens.
> 
> eta-I decided to send them an email and see what the problem is. I wish they had better communication.


 did you check if return had been requested? or now there's no info about returns in sales section?


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> did you check if return had been requested? or now there's no info about returns in sales section?


Where would I see if a return has been requested? I only  see "sale status completed' on my sales page. I can tell when someone returns something  if I click on the item it says 'not available' and it's in one of Tradesy's closets. Meaning, I've had returns to Tradesy and it never affected my payout and I never had Tradesy return anything to me that I sold. It does seem like that's happened to others lately though, that Tradesy returns something they sold that wasn't misrepresented.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> Where would I see if a return has been requested? I only  see "sale status completed' on my sales page. I can tell when someone returns something  if I click on the item it says 'not available' and it's in one of Tradesy's closets. Meaning, I've had returns to Tradesy and it never affected my payout and I never had Tradesy return anything to me that I sold. It does seem like that's happened to others lately though, that Tradesy returns something they sold that wasn't misrepresented.


For a couple of returns and I was able to see if return was requested in payout section on desktop version. instead of "pending" buyer's inspection "return requested" appeared. but my funds were released quickly, on 5th day or so.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Where would I see if a return has been requested? I only  see "sale status completed' on my sales page. I can tell when someone returns something  if I click on the item it says 'not available' and it's in one of Tradesy's closets. Meaning, I've had returns to Tradesy and it never affected my payout and I never had Tradesy return anything to me that I sold. It does seem like that's happened to others lately though, that Tradesy returns something they sold that wasn't misrepresented.


For me, on my desktop, I never see if a return was requested, but if I look at my sales page, at the top center of each item, it says "your earnings" with the amount. For returns, this is missing. That is the best way for me to tell. Usually if this happens, I'll be able to see that my item is already in Tradesy's closet, and is marked as "not available" rather than "sold."


----------



## fashion_victim9

cindya said:


> Tradesy has criminals misleading innocent customers. Salwa B scammed me out of over $2300. She is a freud and scammer. I am not here to argue with anyone just to warn others.



why do I have this deja vu feeling?


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> Well I got a humdinger of a potential buyer this morning.
> I don't give buyers sizing advice because everyone has a preference on fit and some styles fit differently on different people. And I always stayed in all of my listings that it is the buyers responsibility to know their sizing and the designer and style.
> 
> I normally don't respond after the buyer has a snide comment but that's just really rude to me.
> 
> Here's a play by play:
> 
> 
> Her:
> Do these run true to size?
> Can I buy these for $450?
> 
> Me:
> Sorry, but I can't give you sizing advice as sizing is subjective for each person. The best I could do is take $25 off.
> 
> Her: No problem. This is the reason this shoes has been here for awhile now and won't sell, because you are not a great sales person. Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Me: Sales have been slower overall for ALL sellers on Tradsey due to their commission increase, running promotions on their own closest in order to clear out overstock etc. and allowing large sellers a discount on their commission.
> How I'm I not a good sales person? I can't tell you if the shoes are going to fit you or not bc how would I know, some people go true to size and some don't. I didn't get the shoes for free and they're already below retail and I tried to negotiate with you.
> What you said is rude and uncalled for.
> 
> Her:
> I never asked you if the shoes were going to fit me. I asked, does the shoes run to to size.. that was or yes or no answer, like many other sellers would have said. a real sales person would have either said they run true to size or they run small.. you are the seller aren't you! You should be extremely knowledgeable of things you sell. It wasn't meant to be rude, but to reiterate while this particular item has been here for a while. Take this lesson and learn.. get out of your feelings. I would have love to work with you, but no worries I will find another seller, who's friendlier and wants my money.
> 
> Me:
> Again I cannot tell you if they are true to size, it's not a yes or no answer. Louboutin's run erratically in sizing (due to style, toebox, etc.) and I know this because I am knowledgeable about the brand. A person who wears a size 7.5 may fit these perfectly but another person who wears an 8 also might, it all depends on the person, their heel shape, foot width, etc. if I told you yes they run true to size, then you purchase them get them and they don't fit I've put myself in a situation, again because while one person would go true to size on these another may not. So if I say yes on TTS and that's what you want I'm basically telling you yes they'll fit. I've been selling designer items for years and the one thing I learned is answering yes or no to a question about fit is subjective. This had nothing to do with feelings, it's your response that was uncalled for. I was never unfriendly towards you, I answered the question as best I could and was not RUDE about it.
> I'm not the one who needs a lesson.
> 
> There are others of this style on Tradsey that have been "sitting" there.
> 
> Correspondence over.....



some people.... I had one on eBay recently. She offered me $200 for $400 shoes and when I said that I don't accept offers, she answered: Good call!!! 
I'll check in in another 6 months as they still sit there. Good luck 
I wanted to say so much lol, but held it just blocked her


----------



## poopsie

fashion_victim9 said:


> some people.... I had one on eBay recently. She offered me $200 for $400 shoes and when I said that I don't accept offers, she answered: Good call!!!
> I'll check in in another 6 months as they still sit there. Good luck
> I wanted to say so much lol, but held it just blocked her




I would have asked her if the offer was for the right shoe or the left shoe


----------



## fashion_victim9

poopsie said:


> I would have asked her if the offer was for the right shoe or the left shoe



hahahahaha or just accept the offer and send her one shoe without warning!


----------



## poopsie

fashion_victim9 said:


> hahahahaha or just accept the offer and send her one shoe without warning!



Yes, I thought of that too, but if she filed SNAD or something you might have been on the hook for the shipping both ways. Otherwise...............................


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

uhmmmmmm the "secret shoe sale" was absolutely amazing. I got two pairs of louboutins (brand new so kate & a pigalles) for $410!!!!!!!!!! INSANE. they really want to get rid of this stuff!


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> uhmmmmmm the "secret shoe sale" was absolutely amazing. I got two pairs of louboutins (brand new so kate & a pigalles) for $410!!!!!!!!!! INSANE. they really want to get rid of this stuff!



410 both or each?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

really? really??? You can't even smile??


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3679794
> 
> really? really??? You can't even smile??


You should post this in our funny listings thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/funny-weird-bad-listings-list.729957/
with the link. Look at the user's name: "smilor..."


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3679794
> 
> really? really??? You can't even smile??





whateve said:


> You should post this in our funny listings thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/funny-weird-bad-listings-list.729957/
> with the link. Look at the user's name: "smilor..."


I've always wondered why they take their pictures in the car! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Sungl...g-I-Sell-Is-Authentic-Certified-/282448270886


----------



## ironic568

Well, this is a good one. Listing has exactly 3 pictures. One looks like a mod pic she picked out on online, one is of the _front of the bag_ and the last one is of _the box._
I asked for several pictures needed for authentication and got this:
"Sorry I have no time for that. I sold lots of Chanel. Check my sold history including this bag too".
Whaaa??
What does that even mean? That she sold this bag before and her previous listing had more pics?? I checked her sold items and couldn't find the bag.
So she's asking $7,500 for a bag that retails for $4,700, but can't be bothered to take some necessary pics? Do people really buy bags with this kind of price tag based on 3 pics alone?? And it's not even like she has thousands of listings (only 23) so Gawd knows where that attitude came from. Not sure if this even deserves a reply, but oh well, fine with me!
I'll be happy to take my business elsewhere .

Edit, 30 listings, instead of 23


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Well, this is a good one. Listing has exactly 3 pictures. One looks like a mod pic she picked out on online, one is of the _front of the bag_ and the last one is of _the box._
> I asked for several pictures needed for authentication and got this:
> "Sorry I have no time for that. I sold lots of Chanel. Check my sold history including this bag too".
> Whaaa??
> What does that even mean? That she sold this bag before and her previous listing had more pics?? I checked her sold items and couldn't find the bag.
> So she's asking $7,500 for a bag that retails for $4,700, but can't be bothered to take some necessary pics? Do people really buy bags with this kind of price tag based on 3 pics alone?? And it's not even like she has thousands of listings (only 23) so Gawd knows where that attitude came from. Not sure if this even deserves a reply, but oh well, fine with me!
> I'll be happy to take my business elsewhere .



Haha of course I had to find the bag  It looks like she spent all of her time finding a cute profile shot and ran out of energy to put up a remotely adequate listing [emoji14]


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> Haha of course I had to find the bag  It looks like she spent all of her time finding a cute profile shot and ran out of energy to put up a remotely adequate listing [emoji14]


You found it already? Wow, you're good !! I never know how to dig up stuff like that.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> You found it already? Wow, you're good !! I never know how to dig up stuff like that.


I had a general idea from your post, then I filtered by price to $3500 range 
I was pumping so I was a captive audience!


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> I had a general idea from your post, then I filtered by price to $3500 range
> I was pumping so I was a captive audience!


 
She said she's asking $7500 for the bag.......


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3679794
> 
> really? really??? You can't even smile??



 OMG!  PLEASE leave the sunglasses on! I cannot deal with the mono brow or the eyeliner!?!? What did she use? A Crayon? No wonder she's not smiling! Would you if you had those eyebrows & eyeliner?  The eyebrows & eyeliner are NOT Authentic, Certified!


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> She said she's asking $7500 for the bag.......


Lol that's what I meant.  
Easy to make a typo while on tPF while at work


----------



## Catbird9

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG!  PLEASE leave the sunglasses on! I cannot deal with the mono brow or the eyeliner!?!? What did she use? A Crayon? No wonder she's not smiling! Would you if you had those eyebrows & eyeliner?  The eyebrows & eyeliner are NOT Authentic, Certified!


I think she must have used a chisel tip Sharpie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Catbird9 said:


> I think she must have used a chisel tip Sharpie.



Too Funny!!


----------



## BeenBurned

ironic568 said:


> Well, this is a good one. Listing has exactly 3 pictures. One looks like a mod pic she picked out on online, one is of the _front of the bag_ and the last one is of _the box._
> I asked for several pictures needed for authentication and got this:
> "Sorry I have no time for that. I sold lots of Chanel. Check my sold history including this bag too".
> Whaaa??
> What does that even mean? That she sold this bag before and her previous listing had more pics?? I checked her sold items and couldn't find the bag.
> So she's asking $7,500 for a bag that retails for $4,700, but can't be bothered to take some necessary pics? Do people really buy bags with this kind of price tag based on 3 pics alone?? And it's not even like she has thousands of listings (only 23) so Gawd knows where that attitude came from. Not sure if this even deserves a reply, but oh well, fine with me!
> I'll be happy to take my business elsewhere .
> 
> Edit, 30 listings, instead of 23


Is this the other she sold? I can't tell if it's the same bag but the pictures are different and look stolen:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-shoulder-bag-black-1521938/?tref=closet


nicole0612 said:


> Haha of course I had to find the bag  It looks like she spent all of her time finding a cute profile shot and ran out of energy to put up a remotely adequate listing [emoji14]





ironic568 said:


> You found it already? Wow, you're good !! I never know how to dig up stuff like that.


How ironic and somewhat hypocritical!! She also sells on Poshmark and this is one of her "listings:"


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Yes


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Is this the other she sold? I can't tell if it's the same bag but the pictures are different and look stolen:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-shoulder-bag-black-1521938/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> 
> How ironic and somewhat hypocritical!! She also sells on Poshmark and this is one of her "listings:"
> View attachment 3681550


I saw someone's selling LV bag charms for $4.5-5K on Posh. it explains it all


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> I saw someone's selling LV bag charms for $4.5-5K on Posh. it explains it all


I wasn't referring to the price. I was referring to the fact that she requests communication but when @ironic568 communicated and asked questions, she didn't want to answer.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I wasn't referring to the price. I was referring to the fact that she requests communication but when @ironic568 communicated and asked questions, she didn't want to answer.


right, the one with bag charms doesn't communicate much either, the point is to draw traffic and sell something else from her closet. they may not even have the items in possession, which explains the lack of original pictures. also charms seller sold some items like LV wallets for $1. took sale elsewhere and got a cheap label from Posh?


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> Is this the other she sold? I can't tell if it's the same bag but the pictures are different and look stolen:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-shoulder-bag-black-1521938/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> 
> How ironic and somewhat hypocritical!! She also sells on Poshmark and this is one of her "listings:"
> View attachment 3681550


Yes, that's the seller, but here's the listing I was talking about:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-le-boy-medium-boy-shoulder-bag-black-16849282/
I don't think the bag in your link is the same as the one I was inquiring about. Year of make are different (going by the tag and label in the pictures). The mod pics seem stolen to me, but I'm not sure about the other ones.

Her Poshmark listing is rich, though, lmao (how did you find her, I couldn't by name). 
Obviously, I was not  serious enough with my inquiry for more pics


----------



## alwayscoffee89

ironic568 said:


> Yes, that's the seller, but here's the listing I was talking about:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-le-boy-medium-boy-shoulder-bag-black-16849282/
> I don't think the bag in your link is the same as the one I was inquiring about. Year of make are different (going by the tag and label in the pictures). The mod pics seem stolen to me, but I'm not sure about the other ones.
> 
> Her Poshmark listing is rich, though, lmao (how did you find her, I couldn't by name).
> Obviously, I was not  serious enough with my inquiry for more pics
> 
> View attachment 3681965



Yet her listing says to please ask if you have any questions. I would tell her she lost a sale from you and if she doesn't have time to take pictures, to get the F&$@ off of Tradesy. That's what it is for. People like this annoy me.


----------



## whateve

I made a sale today for something that I'm going to use my own postage. On the sale, it says "You must insure the package and enter an active tracking number to complete this sale." I don't think it said anything about insurance before. I was planning to ship it first class without insurance, which is what I usually do for small inexpensive items. If I bought insurance, it wouldn't be economical.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I made a sale today for something that I'm going to use my own postage. On the sale, it says "You must insure the package and enter an active tracking number to complete this sale." I don't think it said anything about insurance before. I was planning to ship it first class without insurance, which is what I usually do for small inexpensive items. If I bought insurance, it wouldn't be economical.


Thanks for the warning.
Does anyone know an easy way to see which of your listings are using the tradesy label and which you are using your own postage?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> Does anyone know an easy way to see which of your listings are using the tradesy label and which you are using your own postage?


No, I've never been able to see it unless I try to edit the listing, or when I've already made the sale. It was a $25 item, and there is no way I'm going to buy insurance. I wonder if they can tell from the tracking number that it isn't insured?


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> No, I've never been able to see it unless I try to edit the listing, or when I've already made the sale. It was a $25 item, and there is no way I'm going to buy insurance. I wonder if they can tell from the tracking number that it isn't insured?


No, there's no way to say by tracking #.


----------



## BeenBurned

ironic568 said:


> Yes, that's the seller, but here's the listing I was talking about:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-le-boy-medium-boy-shoulder-bag-black-16849282/
> I don't think the bag in your link is the same as the one I was inquiring about. Year of make are different (going by the tag and label in the pictures). The mod pics seem stolen to me, but I'm not sure about the other ones.
> 
> Her Poshmark listing is rich, though, lmao (how did you find her, I couldn't by name).
> Obviously, I was not  serious enough with my inquiry for more pics
> 
> View attachment 3681965


Yes, I knew that was the listing you'd referred to but because her response to you made reference to having sold it before, I thought that maybe it was that one.


alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yet her listing says to please ask if you have any questions. I would tell her she lost a sale from you and if she doesn't have time to take pictures, to get the F&$@ off of Tradesy. That's what it is for. People like this annoy me.


That's exactly my point. She wouldn't answer @ironic568 's questions yet her PM listing blathers on about how important communication is.


----------



## ironic568

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yet her listing says to please ask if you have any questions. I would tell her she lost a sale from you and if she doesn't have time to take pictures, to get the F&$@ off of Tradesy. That's what it is for. People like this annoy me.


I haven't replied yet. Usually I refrain from engaging with bad sellers like these. I don't think they care, or that whatever I have to say will make a difference. 
When I saw her message I went back and reread mine to see if I wrote anything remotely offensive, or if I was not polite enough for her to respond like that. But eh......I think my message is fine.
 Lol, I see that I even wrote "please" twice


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, I knew that was the listing you'd referred to but because her response to you made reference to having sold it before, I thought that maybe it was that one.


The funny thing is, even if it was the same bag, that listing  had even fewer pics than the current one, so I wonder how that would've helped me any......


----------



## whateve

Ugh, I shipped two items using the Tradesy label today. On the more expensive one, I made a copy of the label for my files just in case, but on the other, I didn't. I think the tracking number on it is screwed up. The tracking for the other package is showing up as scanned but on the one I didn't make a copy of, the tracking says "the tracking number may be incorrect or the status update is not yet available."


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Ugh, I shipped two items using the Tradesy label today. On the more expensive one, I made a copy of the label for my files just in case, but on the other, I didn't. I think the tracking number on it is screwed up. The tracking for the other package is showing up as scanned but on the one I didn't make a copy of, the tracking says "the tracking number may be incorrect or the status update is not yet available."


I worried too soon. It finally showed up in tracking!


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I've always wondered why they take their pictures in the car!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Sungl...g-I-Sell-Is-Authentic-Certified-/282448270886



ahahaha other pictures are even better, like "what is it on my face?"


----------



## fashion_victim9

new codes!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BeenBurned said:


> I've always wondered why they take their pictures in the car!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Sungl...g-I-Sell-Is-Authentic-Certified-/282448270886



LoL...I've taken photos of items in the car before because the natural light showed the true color better. 
Maybe she just kept her sunglasses in the car and took a photo in their natural habitat.
Those sunglasses pictures are scary [emoji102]


----------



## cocolv

whateve said:


> I worried too soon. It finally showed up in tracking!



Glad it wasn't a bad experience. I get in the habit of taking a photo of the label after I package it. That helps my peace of mind.


----------



## jmc3007

"it is a USED bag" was the rationale for which a would be buyer lowballed my designer bag by 70% from asking price. I. Can't. Even


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> "it is a USED bag" was the rationale for which a would be buyer lowballed my designer bag by 70% from asking price. I. Can't. Even


I know. there's someone named Ana spamming other sellers' listings on VC "So its extremely expensive considering its _2 nd hand_". me "_second hand_ prices don't apply to discontinued hard-to-find collectible style in rare color in excellent condition".


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

So i guess their new strategy is to clear their closets once a month for up to 75% off the listing price then once that's over do a one day coupon. Too bad I already spent all my $$ in the Tradesy closets during the week.


----------



## poopsie

Do the Tradesy closets charge sales tax to Calif residents?


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone make any sells yesterday? I was hoping to but didn't I haven't made a sell on Tradsey in weeks, the longest ever. I'm really getting concerned about the future of this site.


----------



## jmc3007

Last couple weeks sales have been brisk for me, 4-5 sales from coupon day. Ppl are buying if you have the right inventory. Consumer spending seems robust. I tend to have fast turnover, it helps that if ppl didn't see something that caught their eye, they return to check etc. I'm weaning off shoes, have been for a while now, they just seem more a lot more work compared to handbags. If your listings are limited, try remove and relist to keep closet looking fresh. Good luck.


----------



## NANI1972

jmc3007 said:


> Last couple weeks sales have been brisk for me, 4-5 sales from coupon day. Ppl are buying if you have the right inventory. Consumer spending seems robust. I tend to have fast turnover, it helps that if ppl didn't see something that caught their eye, they return to check etc. I'm weaning off shoes, have been for a while now, they just seem more a lot more work compared to handbags. If your listings are limited, try remove and relist to keep closet looking fresh. Good luck.



I have 70 items listed, all high end and all below retail and most are sought after items and new with tags, etc.. I use to sell very well on Tradsey but it's been like this for months for me now, basically ever since the Commission increase and the they no longer do price drop sales and the codes only come once in a while. I saw several times yesterday that people had things reserved from my closet but nobody ever followed through with the purchase [emoji53]


----------



## jmc3007

NANI1972 said:


> I have 70 items listed, all high end and all below retail and most are sought after items and new with tags, etc.. I use to sell very well on Tradsey but it's been like this for months for me now, basically ever since the Commission increase and the they no longer do price drop sales and the codes only come once in a while. I saw several times yesterday that people had things reserved from my closet but nobody ever followed through with the purchase [emoji53]


The logical conclusion I arrive at is your pricing, your closet notwithstanding. I know it's not what you want to hear but all else being equal, your past sales received support from Tradesy subsidies and now those are gone. My selling philosophy is I would rather unload at breakeven than not make new sales. I weaned off shoes by dumping at least 20 pairs NWT with consignment, overall making only a little markup and much less than what I had originally targeted but I'm now positioned better and stronger.  It's the cost of doing business that sometimes my closet curation doesn't pan out and I end up with duds or whatever but it's important to have a plan B.


----------



## NANI1972

jmc3007 said:


> The logical conclusion I arrive at is your pricing, your closet notwithstanding. I know it's not what you want to hear but all else being equal, your past sales received support from Tradesy subsidies and now those are gone. My selling philosophy is I would rather unload at breakeven than not make new sales. I weaned off shoes by dumping at least 20 pairs NWT with consignment, overall making only a little markup and much less than what I had originally targeted but I'm now positioned better and stronger.  It's the cost of doing business that sometimes my closet curation doesn't pan out and I end up with duds or whatever but it's important to have a plan B.



Since they raised their commission I had to raise my prices. Most of my NEW stuff is 30% off the retail price some even being 40 to 50% off. Not going to give my stuff away so I guess I'll just have to sit on it until it sells. I've already gone the route of sending some items  off to consignment  and got rid of some things that way but I can't do it with everything because I just don't want to lose that much money. 

I get what your saying but mostly I'm just curious as to how other members are fairing on Tradsey.

What consignment store did you send your shoes off to? I wonder because you said you got a little markup on the shoes but every time I asked for a quote from Yoogis or fashionphile they want to give me $350 for New in box Rockstud for example.


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone make any sells yesterday? I was hoping to but didn't I haven't made a sell on Tradsey in weeks, the longest ever. I'm really getting concerned about the future of this site.



zero sales


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My sales are doing great. Especially on the first week of the month or weekends. Most of my items are high end brand new. Fendi items always sell in a few days. Right now my only complaints with Tradesy are all the increases in commission and shipping.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I've been able to sell all of my unwanted handbags. I sold my last one this past weekend. I don't have nearly enough listings to know for sure if sales are slow. I have 4, 2 are shoes and 2 are sunglasses. Shoes for sure move a lot slower. I might just pull those and wear them at this point. When I list my handbags, wallets/slgs, etc... they seem to move pretty quickly, even with the higher price that I have to list them at to compensate for the increase. I am even tempted to clean out 2 more bags since sales have been good for me, so I can't complain.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone make any sells yesterday? I was hoping to but didn't I haven't made a sell on Tradsey in weeks, the longest ever. I'm really getting concerned about the future of this site.


I never make a sale when there is a coupon. I don't have anything listed for over $500 so the only way someone would be able to use a coupon is to add it on another purchase to meet the coupon limit.

I made 3 sales on Friday and I just made one this minute!


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> I have 70 items listed, all high end and all below retail and most are sought after items and new with tags, etc.. I use to sell very well on Tradsey but it's been like this for months for me now, basically ever since the Commission increase and the they no longer do price drop sales and the codes only come once in a while. I saw several times yesterday that people had things reserved from my closet but nobody ever followed through with the purchase [emoji53]


the same here. but I have sales now and then, just not on promo days.


----------



## jmc3007

NANI1972 said:


> What consignment store did you send your shoes off to? I wonder because you said you got a little markup on the shoes but every time I asked for a quote from Yoogis or fashionphile they want to give me $350 for New in box Rockstud for example.


Indeed I unloaded my shoes stash with FP, all new and got 400-500 bucks. Pretty sure they're all sold by now since I can't find them anymore. Probably took them 1 week to sell is my guess. Made money on some while lost a little bit on others but on average I probably got out ok, can't complain. Time to move on is my take.


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> zero sales



This has been the slowest week for me...one sale since Monday (usually my avg. is one a day). I'm hoping maybe its the tax season...


----------



## ThisVNchick

NANI1972 said:


> Since they raised their commission I had to raise my prices. Most of my NEW stuff is 30% off the retail price some even being 40 to 50% off. Not going to give my stuff away so I guess I'll just have to sit on it until it sells. I've already gone the route of sending some items  off to consignment  and got rid of some things that way but I can't do it with everything because I just don't want to lose that much money.
> 
> I get what your saying but mostly I'm just curious as to how other members are fairing on Tradsey.
> 
> What consignment store did you send your shoes off to? I wonder because you said you got a little markup on the shoes but every time I asked for a quote from Yoogis or fashionphile they want to give me $350 for New in box Rockstud for example.


I've sold rockstuds to FP for $550 (direct buyout) before. It really depends on who gets your quote and if they have a high inventory of rockstuds.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> This has been the slowest week for me...one sale since Monday (usually my avg. is one a day). I'm hoping maybe its the tax season...


I guess it's combination of tax, Easter, Proms this month and beginning of commencements and weddings season. Too many expenses and no $$ to spare on luxury items unless it's a specific item you need to wear on occasion.


----------



## whateve

Tradesy sent me an email with suggested improvements for my listings. They all say "update material" and are all purses that are either fabric, suede, coated canvas or saffiano leather. Apparently, these aren't choices they have in their system. If you put in leather, at least you get a drop down menu with a few options. Interestingly, they have nubuck but not suede in that list. However, if you put in fabric, there isn't a drop down menu, so you have no idea of what words their system would accept. You have to start typing a word and hope it triggers something they have in their system. It didn't accept jacquard. Through trial and error, I finally got canvas to work for all my fabric items.

I don't think ebay has a coated canvas option either. I don't think canvas is the same thing as coated canvas.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Tradesy sent me an email with suggested improvements for my listings. They all say "update material" and are all purses that are either fabric, suede, coated canvas or saffiano leather. Apparently, these aren't choices they have in their system. If you put in leather, at least you get a drop down menu with a few options. Interestingly, they have nubuck but not suede in that list. However, if you put in fabric, there isn't a drop down menu, so you have no idea of what words their system would accept. You have to start typing a word and hope it triggers something they have in their system. It didn't accept jacquard. Through trial and error, I finally got canvas to work for all my fabric items.
> 
> I don't think ebay has a coated canvas option either. I don't think canvas is the same thing as coated canvas.


I have all materials listed correctly and I still received this email. For leather bag with leather lining their suggestion was "suede".


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I have all materials listed correctly and I still received this email. For leather bag with leather lining their suggestion was "suede".


Seriously? I just changed my suede bag's description to leather because they didn't like suede.


----------



## Dluvch

poopsie said:


> They have ....what......three closets that I know of. Penny Lane, Strawberry Fields and Abbey R
> Penny Lane currently has 435 items listed and 9.7k items sold
> Strawberry Fields 4.8k items for sale and 34.2k sold
> Abbey R has 5.1k for sale and 20.8k sold


Is penny lane reputable?


----------



## poopsie

Dira said:


> Is penny lane reputable?


Reputable in what sense? Penny Lane is one of Tradesy's closets selling off returned items. Have they been known to list fakes and lie about condition? From what I have read here the answer would be yes


----------



## fashion_victim9

Dira said:


> Is penny lane reputable?


 as reputable as Tradesy itself


----------



## BeenBurned

Dira said:


> Is penny lane reputable?


Penny Lane is one of Tradesy's own closets where they resell returned items.

I've seen fakes in some of Tradesy's closets where they relisted returned items that weren't authentic. Whether their authenticating team erred or whether they didn't bother authenticating is unknown.

ETA: Sorry, I posted before I read Poopsie's comments. GMTA.


----------



## NANI1972

Dira said:


> Is penny lane reputable?



Penny lane is one of Tradsey's closets.


----------



## Dluvch

poopsie said:


> Reputable in what sense? Penny


thank you so much ladies I had no idea.  Good info.


----------



## poopsie

Just got this policy change notice re commissions.  Sorry if it has been posted before. Wonder if the cut off price includes shipping 

Thank you so much for being a valued part of the Tradesy community. We’re writing to tell you about our new minimum commission policy.

*Starting at 12 AM PDT on May 10, 2017, all sold items less than $50 will incur a flat commission fee of $7.50.* Sold items more than $50 will remain at our existing 14.9% commission rate. This change will not affect any sales prior to May 10th.

*As a result, Tradesy will now require a minimum selling price of $10 for all new listings. Please note, any listings you currently have under $10 will remain at our existing commission rate and will not be impacted by the $7.50 minimum commission fee.*

This change will allow our fully dedicated Selling Team to bring you new benefits to help you earn faster, including:


Listing suggestions so that your items appear in more search results and are easier to purchase
Insights to help you understand how often shoppers see your listings — plus tips on improving your sales
Selling experience improvements to give you better listings, faster — and with less work
App upgrades so you can effortlessly manage sales and buyer communications, plus see your earnings breakdown right from your mobile device
 
It will also allow us to continue bringing you the services you’ve come to know and love on lower-priced items, including friendly phone and email support, plus expert image cleaning to increase sales by up to 25%.

Questions? Feel free to reply to this email and we'd be happy to help.

Sincerely,

Team Tradesy


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Just got this policy change notice re commissions.  Sorry if it has been posted before. Wonder if the cut off price includes shipping
> 
> Thank you so much for being a valued part of the Tradesy community. We’re writing to tell you about our new minimum commission policy.
> 
> *Starting at 12 AM PDT on May 10, 2017, all sold items less than $50 will incur a flat commission fee of $7.50.* Sold items more than $50 will remain at our existing 14.9% commission rate. This change will not affect any sales prior to May 10th.
> 
> *As a result, Tradesy will now require a minimum selling price of $10 for all new listings. Please note, any listings you currently have under $10 will remain at our existing commission rate and will not be impacted by the $7.50 minimum commission fee.*
> 
> This change will allow our fully dedicated Selling Team to bring you new benefits to help you earn faster, including:
> 
> 
> Listing suggestions so that your items appear in more search results and are easier to purchase
> Insights to help you understand how often shoppers see your listings — plus tips on improving your sales
> Selling experience improvements to give you better listings, faster — and with less work
> App upgrades so you can effortlessly manage sales and buyer communications, plus see your earnings breakdown right from your mobile device
> 
> It will also allow us to continue bringing you the services you’ve come to know and love on lower-priced items, including friendly phone and email support, plus expert image cleaning to increase sales by up to 25%.
> 
> Questions? Feel free to reply to this email and we'd be happy to help.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Team Tradesy


whoa! Once I sold an item for $11 on Tradesy! It's time to raise prices on my lower priced items again, or remove them completely.

That pretty much eliminates selling any of my cheaper clothing.

By the same logic, since they provide the same support for an expensive item as for a cheap item, there should be an upper commission cap.


----------



## EGBDF

Is the $50 before shipping, or does it include shipping?


----------



## jmc3007

EGBDF said:


> Is the $50 before shipping, or does it include shipping?


It does say SELLING PRICE so that would be before shipping is added is my take. It's inevitable that Tradesy and others would start heading in this direction, low value items don't justify the expense especially when return is factored in.

Eventually I predict that they may even curtail the return policy with a cutoff value whatever that may be ($100/$500) to reduce their own closet inventory and expenses. Seriously when a $20 item is returned what could they possible do without either letting it sit around for 3 months or give it away? Prolly cheaper to donate than to hold on to it, allocate shelf space, staffing etc. they seem to be on mission to reign in expenses.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Is the $50 before shipping, or does it include shipping?


If you are using their label, it would be before shipping. If you are using your own shipping, it would be the total price you charge, since you pay commission on shipping in that case. So if you have an item that you price at $40 and use Tradesy's label, currently you'll pay $5.96 in commission. That will be raised to $7.50.


----------



## poopsie

Geeze......................is the writing on the wall, so to speak?
First they raise their commission to 14.9%. then they boot a bunch of sellers out of Business status (or whatever it's called), then a possible 21 day hold on dispersal of funds, then they raise the shipping rate and now this? On a $20 item they would be taking over 35% 
Does any of this sound like a going (out of business) concern?


----------



## EGBDF

poopsie said:


> Geeze......................is the writing on the wall, so to speak?
> First they raise their commission to 14.9%. then they boot a bunch of sellers out of Business status (or whatever it's called), then a possible 21 day hold on dispersal of funds, then they raise the shipping rate and now this? On a $20 item they would be taking over 35%
> Does any of this sound like a going (out of business) concern?



Yeah, I wonder. My sales have gotten worse since the commission increase. I really hate all of this bs about 'we will raise your prices and fees and hold your funds and you will LOVE it! It will be so good!"  Seems to be a thing lately.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> If you are using their label, it would be before shipping. If you are using your own shipping, it would be the total price you charge, since you pay commission on shipping in that case. So if you have an item that you price at $40 and use Tradesy's label, currently you'll pay $5.96 in commission. That will be raised to $7.50.


Ok, that makes sense. Though it should be straightforward seeing the actual commission once they change next week.


----------



## jmc3007

poopsie said:


> Geeze......................is the writing on the wall, so to speak?
> First they raise their commission to 14.9%. then they boot a bunch of sellers out of Business status (or whatever it's called), then a possible 21 day hold on dispersal of funds, then they raise the shipping rate and now this? On a $20 item they would be taking over 35%
> Does any of this sound like a going (out of business) concern?


To be honest, I couldn't make a business out of selling $20 listings, earn $3 an item and turnover enough volume to pay for staff, rent, infrastructure, cloud storage among other costs. woulda and shoulda gone out of biz ages ago unless there were buyers for those $5000 Chanel bags to bring up the average value. 

I do agree that writing is on the wall for low value items...


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> If you are using their label, it would be before shipping. If you are using your own shipping, it would be the total price you charge, since you pay commission on shipping in that case. So if you have an item that you price at $40 and use Tradesy's label, currently you'll pay $5.96 in commission. That will be raised to $7.50.


----------



## laurie00

So on those $40 items, would it make more sense to pay your own shipping and mark the item to $50?  I have used their labels forever but I'm wondering if for small items like tops or skirts, I could get shipping cheaper than $10.50 anyway.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> So on those $40 items, would it make more sense to pay your own shipping and mark the item to $50?  I have used their labels forever but I'm wondering if for small items like tops or skirts, I could get shipping cheaper than $10.50 anyway.


Weigh your item packaged beforehand. If it weighs less than a pound, you can ship it first class anywhere in the country for under $4.50. If it is over a pound, and it fits in a flat rate envelope, it is still cheaper than Tradesy's label so you'll keep a little more money. Anything else has the potential to cost more or the same as the Tradesy shipping label, depending on where your buyer is located. Keep in mind that if you use first class, you aren't getting any insurance unless you add that on top, but for a $40 item I don't think it is worth it. The flat rate envelope gives you $50 insurance.


----------



## whateve

About half of my items won't be worth selling on Tradesy after May 10 unless I make combination listings.


----------



## katlun

I have 7 items listed on Tradesy and 5 of them are less then $50

the flat rate commission is the nail in the coffin for me


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> Weigh your item packaged beforehand. If it weighs less than a pound, you can ship it first class anywhere in the country for under $4.50. If it is over a pound, and it fits in a flat rate envelope, it is still cheaper than Tradesy's label so you'll keep a little more money. Anything else has the potential to cost more or the same as the Tradesy shipping label, depending on where your buyer is located. Keep in mind that if you use first class, you aren't getting any insurance unless you add that on top, but for a $40 item I don't think it is worth it. The flat rate envelope gives you $50 insurance.


----------



## laurie00

Thanks so much for the valuable information, whateve.  Going to order a scale today.   With Tradesy, I just have to add a tracking number to first class rate, correct.  You're right, for under $50, insurance may not be needed.  Thanks again.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> Thanks so much for the valuable information, whateve.  Going to order a scale today.   With Tradesy, I just have to add a tracking number to first class rate, correct.  You're right, for under $50, insurance may not be needed.  Thanks again.


Yes. You can buy your postage on Paypal. On your paypal summary page, on the left side is a link called multi-order shipping. If you use that, you can copy and paste the tracking number into Tradesy. I think if you go to the post office to buy your postage, it will cost more. Delivery confirmation is automatically included when you purchase online, but you might have to pay extra for it at the post office.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Yes. You can buy your postage on Paypal. On your paypal summary page, on the left side is a link called multi-order shipping. If you use that, you can copy and paste the tracking number into Tradesy. I think if you go to the post office to buy your postage, it will cost more. Delivery confirmation is automatically included when you purchase online, but you might have to pay extra for it at the post office.


I find that shipnow is easier than multi-order shipping. 
paypal.com/shipnow


----------



## uadjit

I feel eBay has always been a better choice for lower priced items, anyway. But like a lot of you I find the frequent "updates" from Tradesy to be concerning warning signs about their overall business.


----------



## nicole0612

On the other hand, they are not that desperate. Tradesy's closet still have many items at IG reseller prices, 3x retail. They are not interested in offers 5-10% off, which is still well above retail and above many online consignment business prices. They can charge whatever they want, but I would think that they would accept a reasonable offer if they were that desperate for funds or about to go under.


----------



## whateve

I sold a $20 item. Tradesy kept $3. Now I just need to sell a bunch more in the next 5 days!


----------



## _Jade_

Sorry in advance if this has been asked before.

Is there any disadvantage/danger to supplying Tradesy with your information to get verified? I let all my money accumulate with Tradesy without getting the payout and now they require your identity to be verified before you can transfer your money. I tried to do the transfer before the deadline, but my total was higher $1000 and I had to get verified anyway.

So, now I'm a bit disappointed that I let all my money accumulate over the last year. What do you wise veterans of Tradesy think?

And which form of payout is best/safest? Paypal or checking account?

And do you think with all these changed in rules recently with Tradesy, is it worth continuing with them?

Thanks so much!


----------



## whateve

_Jade_ said:


> Sorry in advance if this has been asked before.
> 
> Is there any disadvantage/danger to supplying Tradesy with your information to get verified? I let all my money accumulate with Tradesy without getting the payout and now they require your identity to be verified before you can transfer your money. I tried to do the transfer before the deadline, but my total was higher $1000 and I had to get verified anyway.
> 
> So, now I'm a bit disappointed that I let all my money accumulate over the last year. What do you wise veterans of Tradesy think?
> 
> And which form of payout is best/safest? Paypal or checking account?
> 
> And do you think with all these changed in rules recently with Tradesy, is it worth continuing with them?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Now that you're verified, they already have your information so there isn't anything you can do about it. I prefer using Paypal for payout. It is more anonymous. Although if you use a bank account, and there is a problem with Tradesy in the future, you can always close your bank account before they can snatch your money. I don't think they can snatch it anyway, either from Paypal or a bank account because of the way the payout is coded. It isn't associated with a transaction that can be disputed, so once you have your money, you are pretty safe. They would have to sue you to get it back.

I never let my money accumulate more than a week. Why let them earn interest on my money when I can be doing that myself?

I can't leave Tradesy because they account for a third of my sales. Some of my items I'm afraid to list elsewhere because of possible returns or SNAD claims. However, with the recent changes I'll be removing perhaps half of my items that don't meet the $50 threshold.


----------



## _Jade_

whateve said:


> Now that you're verified, they already have your information so there isn't anything you can do about it. I prefer using Paypal for payout. It is more anonymous. Although if you use a bank account, and there is a problem with Tradesy in the future, you can always close your bank account before they can snatch your money. I don't think they can snatch it anyway, either from Paypal or a bank account because of the way the payout is coded. It isn't associated with a transaction that can be disputed, so once you have your money, you are pretty safe. They would have to sue you to get it back.
> 
> I never let my money accumulate more than a week. Why let them earn interest on my money when I can be doing that myself?
> 
> I can't leave Tradesy because they account for a third of my sales. Some of my items I'm afraid to list elsewhere because of possible returns or SNAD claims. However, with the recent changes I'll be removing perhaps half of my items that don't meet the $50 threshold.



Thanks so much for your response.

Just a clarification, I haven't withdrawn the money yet. I'm still not verified. I wasn't sure what to do or if there was any way around it so I decided to put it off again. :/. I meant to withdraw every once in awhile when I first started but didn't follow through for some reason.

Is there a way around it it at this point if I try to request around $1500 payout to PayPal?


----------



## whateve

_Jade_ said:


> Thanks so much for your response.
> 
> Just a clarification, I haven't withdrawn the money yet. I'm still not verified. I wasn't sure what to do or if there was any way around it so I decided to put it off again. :/. I meant to withdraw every once in awhile when I first started but didn't follow through for some reason.
> 
> Is there a way around it it at this point if I try to request around $1500 payout to PayPal?


I don't think there is a way around it, unless you buy something with part of it to reduce the amount below their threshold. They don't have an option to withdraw a partial amount.


----------



## _Jade_

whateve said:


> I don't think there is a way around it, unless you buy something with part of it to reduce the amount below their threshold. They don't have an option to withdraw a partial amount.



God, I'm so dumb. I was misunderstanding the email they sent me. They were talking about the threshold for bank withdrawals, not to Paypal. I just tried with Paypal and it seems to have been successful. So excited! Ok, now I can list some more things and remember to do frequent withdrawals to Paypal.
Thanks for your time!


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> I find that shipnow is easier than multi-order shipping.
> paypal.com/shipnow


How do I use batch shipping on PayPal? Every time I use the link I get a pop up page that has to be filled out manually before it goes away and I get to the next step. I want to use my address book and select recipients from there.


----------



## EGBDF

Can we talk about shoes sizing again? 
I've had quite a few shoe sales, and some of them get returned and sold in Tradesy's closet. I notice that sometimes Tradesy changes the US shoe size. I always include the European size in my title or description if that's how the shoe is labelled, and then I use the designer's conversion chart to list the size. Which in many cases doesn't match Tradesy's conversion chart.
So, do you use tradesy's conversion chart or the designer's conversion (if it's different)


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> How do I use batch shipping on PayPal? Every time I use the link I get a pop up page that has to be filled out manually before it goes away and I get to the next step. I want to use my address book and select recipients from there.


When I open it, I get this page. You have to option to import orders or fill them out manually. If your address book is in csv format, you should be able to import them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I always fill them out manually as the orders I use it for aren't usually in the system.


----------



## whateve

Today there are 2,736,761 items listed on Tradesy. I'd like to see what that number drops to on Wednesday. Some sellers with hundreds of items have mostly items under $50.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Today there are 2,736,761 items listed on Tradesy. I'd like to see what that number drops to on Wednesday. Some sellers with hundreds of items have mostly items under $50.


How did you find that #? You aren't including 'sold out' items, are you?
I'm not sure what I'm going to do about my under $50 items. I don't have a lot so I'll probably move some to eBay and just raise the price 7.50 on a few pairs of shoes instead of dealing with eBay with those.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> How did you find that #? You aren't including 'sold out' items, are you?
> I'm not sure what I'm going to do about my under $50 items. I don't have a lot so I'll probably move some to eBay and just raise the price 7.50 on a few pairs of shoes instead of dealing with eBay with those.


I did a search with nothing in the search box. Okay, I just excluded sold out items and the number is 1,331,194 Items. 
I lowered the prices on some of my under $50 items to see if I can clear them out in the next few days. Then I'll either raise the prices to close to $50, make combination listings so the total is over $50, or remove them completely. I have quite a few items in this category. They are already on ebay.


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> Today there are 2,736,761 items listed on Tradesy. I'd like to see what that number drops to on Wednesday. Some sellers with hundreds of items have mostly items under $50.


I just removed four myself. They just really want to push sellers who are simply trying to sell their own items out the door. Just ridiculous.


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> I just removed four myself. They just really want to push sellers who are simply trying to sell their own items out the door. Just ridiculous.


I am rethinking it. I decided I can raise any lower priced items $7.50 and I'd end up with a little more money than I would have so I'm going to look into raising the prices just enough to cover. My cheapest item is $14. Tradesy would take close to $3 now so I can raise it to $18.50 and end up about the same. I'm not sure any of the buyers of these cheaper items would be enticed by the higher price.


----------



## nicole0612

Is there a subforum for etsy selling? I have sold a bag on there and I got a message that says:

"Dear N,
Thank you! Your automatic payment of $52.33 on May 7, 2017 with your Visa ending in xxxx has been received. Your account balance for XXXX has been adjusted. And your fee threshold has been raised to $100.00."

I sold a bag for $1125 + $25 shipping (I purchased the shipping label through etsy for a few pennies under $25)
Is the $52.33 "automatic payment" the fee for the transaction? Meaning that $1150 will be deposited into my account ($1125 + $25). It seems odd that they would bill my credit card for the selling fee instead of deducting it from the $ deposited for my sale. Also what does it mean that my fee threshold has been raised to $100?
Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but I could not find an etsy subforum here after searching.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Is there a subforum for etsy selling? I have sold a bag on there and I got a message that says:
> 
> "Dear N,
> Thank you! Your automatic payment of $52.33 on May 7, 2017 with your Visa ending in xxxx has been received. Your account balance for XXXX has been adjusted. And your fee threshold has been raised to $100.00."
> 
> I sold a bag for $1125 + $25 shipping (I purchased the shipping label through etsy for a few pennies under $25)
> Is the $52.33 "automatic payment" the fee for the transaction? Meaning that $1150 will be deposited into my account ($1125 + $25). It seems odd that they would bill my credit card for the selling fee instead of deducting it from the $ deposited for my sale. Also what does it mean that my fee threshold has been raised to $100?
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but I could not find an etsy subforum here after searching.


The problem is _Automatic _payment. it's monthly payment that Etsy takes automatically based on estimated amount of sales, not actual amount. Usually it's rounded to a larger amount, the difference rolls onto the next month. It's favorable to Etsy, but as a seller I prefer to have actual monthly billing. If you can you should change billing settings and opt out of automatic billing (all new sellers are opted in by default, because Etsy tried to avoid "hit and run" sellers and scammers who would take customers money and will close account without paying fees. I believe sellers can opt out after few sales unless Etsy changed it for good).


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> The problem is _Automatic _payment. it's monthly payment that Etsy takes automatically based on estimated amount of sales, not actual amount. Usually it's rounded to a larger amount, the difference rolls onto the next month. It's favorable to Etsy, but as a seller I prefer to have actual monthly billing. If you can you should change billing settings and opt out of automatic billing (all new sellers are opted in by default, because Etsy tried to avoid "hit and run" sellers and scammers who would take customers money and will close account without paying fees. I believe sellers can opt out after few sales unless Etsy changed it for good).



Thanks, I had no idea! So does that mean that this $53 is *in addition* to the percentage they take out of the $1150 of my sale for site fees? And does that mean that next month they will automatically take out $100? I've only sold two things since most of my items are not vintage , and they were both barely over $1000, so that's a lot in fees for me!
I only have one other item listed for about 2800 so now I'm scared how much they take out and fees for that. I might have to remove that listing... I read their terms, but I only saw the amount that they take out in selling fees as a percentage.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> The problem is _Automatic _payment. it's monthly payment that Etsy takes automatically based on estimated amount of sales, not actual amount. Usually it's rounded to a larger amount, the difference rolls onto the next month. It's favorable to Etsy, but as a seller I prefer to have actual monthly billing. If you can you should change billing settings and opt out of automatic billing (all new sellers are opted in by default, because Etsy tried to avoid "hit and run" sellers and scammers who would take customers money and will close account without paying fees. I believe sellers can opt out after few sales unless Etsy changed it for good).



Or even more of a scary thought... if the fee is an estimation of how much I might sell, they wouldn't charge me $100 next month even if I don't sell anything right?
I just read through all of their terms and selling fees section and they only mention a 3.5% fee, and nothing about this automatic payment. I tried to update my settings but there is nothing regarding opting out of an automatic payment. I am on the selling app though so maybe I can find it on the desktop!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Or even more of a scary thought... if the fee is an estimation of how much I might sell, they wouldn't charge me $100 next month even if I don't sell anything right?
> I just read through all of their terms and selling fees section and they only mention a 3.5% fee, and nothing about this automatic payment. I tried to update my settings but there is nothing regarding opting out of an automatic payment. I am on the selling app though so maybe I can find it on the desktop!


Personally I'm opted out but this is what I found in the forum 
"Everyone has a 'fee threshhold' and start with a low limit. The more you list/sell/and pay off your bill, it gradually gets increased.
Here is a link that explains it a bit better.
www.etsy.com/help/article/3709?ref=tt_ab_billhome#Q4 " it explains fee threshold and how to stop autobilling. 
HTH


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Is there a subforum for etsy selling? I have sold a bag on there and I got a message that says:
> 
> "Dear N,
> Thank you! Your automatic payment of $52.33 on May 7, 2017 with your Visa ending in xxxx has been received. Your account balance for XXXX has been adjusted. And your fee threshold has been raised to $100.00."
> 
> I sold a bag for $1125 + $25 shipping (I purchased the shipping label through etsy for a few pennies under $25)
> Is the $52.33 "automatic payment" the fee for the transaction? Meaning that $1150 will be deposited into my account ($1125 + $25). It seems odd that they would bill my credit card for the selling fee instead of deducting it from the $ deposited for my sale. Also what does it mean that my fee threshold has been raised to $100?
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but I could not find an etsy subforum here after searching.





nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, I had no idea! So does that mean that this $53 is *in addition* to the percentage they take out of the $1150 of my sale for site fees? And does that mean that next month they will automatically take out $100? I've only sold two things since most of my items are not vintage , and they were both barely over $1000, so that's a lot in fees for me!
> I only have one other item listed for about 2800 so now I'm scared how much they take out and fees for that. I might have to remove that listing... I read their terms, but I only saw the amount that they take out in selling fees as a percentage.


The way I understand it, your threshold is the limit at which they will charge your credit card. What it means is your credit card gets billed for fees monthly but if you accumulate fees during the month that are over $100, they will bill your credit card then. So if during the month, you accrue $78 in fees, for example, your credit card will be billed monthly, but if you acrrue $150, instead of waiting for the end of the month to bill you, they will bill your credit card the minute it reaches $100, and then bill it again for the balance at the end of the month.

When you have your money deposited into your bank account from the sale, the fees that are taken out of that are the credit card processing fees, not your etsy selling, or final value fees. So for your $1150 that you received for the sale, the amount deposited into your account will be reduced by the payment processing fee. The selling fees get charged to your credit card. You aren't being double billed. The total percentage you pay is only around 6 or 7 percent, less than half what Tradesy charges. In order to see these fees, they will show in two places on etsy. The selling fees will be shown in "your bill" under the finances tab. The payment processing fees will show in finances under "payment account."


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> The problem is _Automatic _payment. it's monthly payment that Etsy takes automatically based on estimated amount of sales, not actual amount. Usually it's rounded to a larger amount, the difference rolls onto the next month. It's favorable to Etsy, but as a seller I prefer to have actual monthly billing. If you can you should change billing settings and opt out of automatic billing (all new sellers are opted in by default, because Etsy tried to avoid "hit and run" sellers and scammers who would take customers money and will close account without paying fees. I believe sellers can opt out after few sales unless Etsy changed it for good).


Are you sure this is true? I've never been charged a rounded amount, just what I owe.

ETA: Maybe you are confusing it with Bonanza?


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Personally I'm opted out but this is what I found in the forum
> "Everyone has a 'fee threshhold' and start with a low limit. The more you list/sell/and pay off your bill, it gradually gets increased.
> Here is a link that explains it a bit better.
> www.etsy.com/help/article/3709?ref=tt_ab_billhome#Q4 " it explains fee threshold and how to stop autobilling.
> HTH



Thank you so very much! I turned it off. So just to clarify, these fees are in addition to the 3.5% selling fees?


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> The way I understand it, your threshold is the limit at which they will charge your credit card. What it means is your credit card gets billed for fees monthly but if you accumulate fees during the month that are over $100, they will bill your credit card then. So if during the month, you accrue $78 in fees, for example, your credit card will be billed monthly, but if you acrrue $150, instead of waiting for the end of the month to bill you, they will bill your credit card the minute it reaches $100, and then bill it again for the balance at the end of the month.
> 
> When you have your money deposited into your bank account from the sale, the fees that are taken out of that are the credit card processing fees, not your etsy selling, or final value fees. So for your $1150 that you received for the sale, the amount deposited into your account will be reduced by the payment processing fee. The selling fees get charged to your credit card. You aren't being double billed. The total percentage you pay is only around 6 or 7 percent, less than half what Tradesy charges. In order to see these fees, they will show in two places on etsy. The selling fees will be shown in "your bill" under the finances tab. The payment processing fees will show in finances under "payment account."





nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so very much! I turned it off. So just to clarify, these fees are in addition to the 3.5% selling fees?



Thank you! This really helps to clarify.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so very much! I turned it off. So just to clarify, these fees are in addition to the 3.5% selling fees?


I don't see any reason to turn it off. Now you'll have to remember to pay them every month. They don't estimate the amount owed, so you'll never pay more than you should if you have automatic billing turned on. 

These are the 3.5% selling fees and the 20 cent listing fees. The amount taken out of your deposit is the payment processing fee.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I don't see any reason to turn it off. Now you'll have to remember to pay them every month. They don't estimate the amount owed, so you'll never pay more than you should if you have automatic billing turned on.
> 
> These are the 3.5% selling fees and the 20 cent listing fees. The amount taken out of your deposit is the payment processing fee.



I see, so the selling fee is 3.5% + about 4.5% payment processing fee = total about 8% fee. Not bad at all, I was just surprised and confused.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I see, so the selling fee is 3.5% + about 4.5% payment processing fee = total about 8% fee. Not bad at all, I was just surprised and confused.


this is about right, and $0.20 fees for listing and each renewal. I don't think it's bad to turn off autopayment. Etsy will send you emails at the beginning of each month. it's due 1st, and they allow to pay your bill by 15th without penalty (they will send you a reminder).


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> I am rethinking it. I decided I can raise any lower priced items $7.50 and I'd end up with a little more money than I would have so I'm going to look into raising the prices just enough to cover. My cheapest item is $14. Tradesy would take close to $3 now so I can raise it to $18.50 and end up about the same. I'm not sure any of the buyers of these cheaper items would be enticed by the higher price.



My four items weren't selling at the low prices so I'm not raising them due to Tradesy wanting yet more from small sellers while big ones never get these fee increases. I'd rather give the items to friends or family than let them pull this on us as sellers and in turn on our buyers


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I am pissed right now. A seller has stolen my photos. We have the same handbag for sale and she is using my photos.


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I am pissed right now. A seller has stolen my photos. We have the same handbag for sale and she is using my photos.


On Tradesy? They have instructions somewhere on their site on what to email them and they will remove the photos. I had this happen and they removed them right away.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

EGBDF said:


> On Tradesy? They have instructions somewhere on their site on what to email them and they will remove the photos. I had this happen and they removed them right away.



Thanks I'll look for it.


----------



## whateve

Today was the fourth day for one of my sales but my money wasn't released. It is still showing as sold and in my closet.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Today was the fourth day for one of my sales but my money wasn't released. It is still showing as sold and in my closet.


Does it give you any clue why when you look at your Payouts page?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Does it give you any clue why when you look at your Payouts page?


No, not at all. It just says pending. It is a premium designer, which I don't usually sell. I wonder if that makes a difference.

ETA: If a buyer sends something in to get authenticated, does it stay in your closet?


----------



## BeenBurned

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I am pissed right now. A seller has stolen my photos. We have the same handbag for sale and she is using my photos.





EGBDF said:


> On Tradesy? They have instructions somewhere on their site on what to email them and they will remove the photos. I had this happen and they removed them right away.


Somewhere in this thread, I have a post that tells how to file an infringement claim (DMCA) on Tradesy.

I'll look for it.

ETA: Here you go.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-515#post-31229376


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> No, not at all. It just says pending. It is a premium designer, which I don't usually sell. I wonder if that makes a difference.
> 
> ETA: If a buyer sends something in to get authenticated, does it stay in your closet?


I recently had someone return an item to Tradesy and my funds were not released after the 4th day but it was still in  my closet. I emailed Tradesy and they gave me a vague response about it being returned and funds pending inspection..they made it sound like a not as claimed return, but no details. I waited a few days and my funds were released and it was in Tradesy's closet.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I recently had someone return an item to Tradesy and my funds were not released after the 4th day but it was still in  my closet. I emailed Tradesy and they gave me a vague response about it being returned and funds pending inspection..they made it sound like a not as claimed return, but no details. I waited a few days and my funds were released and it was in Tradesy's closet.


That is nerve wracking!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BeenBurned said:


> Somewhere in this thread, I have a post that tells how to file an infringement claim (DMCA) on Tradesy.
> 
> I'll look for it.
> 
> ETA: Here you go.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-515#post-31229376



Thank you [emoji254]


----------



## domifreaka

how do you deal with the "ship on this day or cancel" buyers? I usually travel on weekends and once I leave my house Thursday evening, im not back till Monday. I had someone buy a bag Thursday late night and an hour after buying she messaged me saying "please make sure the bag gets to me by Tuesday as I leave on a vacation and there wont be anyone to sign after". UGH. That gives me literally one day to ship. I know I don't have to cancel, but I feel bad when they ask to cancel and I say no.
Friday I had another buyer purchase, and THEN ask me to ship the same day because she's also leaving on vaca. So now I have two pissed off buyers. Both are chanels over 2k each.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

domifreaka said:


> how do you deal with the "ship on this day or cancel" buyers? I usually travel on weekends and once I leave my house Thursday evening, im not back till Monday. I had someone buy a bag Thursday late night and an hour after buying she messaged me saying "please make sure the bag gets to me by Tuesday as I leave on a vacation and there wont be anyone to sign after". UGH. That gives me literally one day to ship. I know I don't have to cancel, but I feel bad when they ask to cancel and I say no.
> Friday I had another buyer purchase, and THEN ask me to ship the same day because she's also leaving on vaca. So now I have two pissed off buyers. Both are chanels over 2k each.


I`ve had buyers say the same thing to me. Unless I promised them I would ship the same day BEFORE they purchased it then I would just ship it as soon as I can.


----------



## lallybelle

UGH. HELP!
I sold a bag and shipped on 1st. Today I  get a message from my buyer asking me for an invoice for a lower amount because she is in Bulgaria and doesn't want to pay customs. WTF, I sent this to FLORIDA.. As it turns out Tradsey doesn't ship there so she re-directed it to her MY USPS account and they won't forward it onto Bulgaria without a merchants receipt. What the hell do I do?


----------



## whateve

lallybelle said:


> UGH. HELP!
> I sold a bag and shipped on 1st. Today I  get a message from my buyer asking me for an invoice for a lower amount because she is in Bulgaria and doesn't want to pay customs. WTF, I sent this to FLORIDA.. As it turns out Tradsey doesn't ship there so she re-directed it to her MY USPS account and they won't forward it onto Bulgaria without a merchants receipt. What the hell do I do?


It sounds like that is Tradesy's problem, not yours. She should contact Tradesy for the merchants receipt. You can contact Tradesy yourself and explain what is happening. I believe you have already done all you need to do. Did you use Tradesy's label? If it gets returned, it will go to Tradesy, not you.


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> how do you deal with the "ship on this day or cancel" buyers? I usually travel on weekends and once I leave my house Thursday evening, im not back till Monday. I had someone buy a bag Thursday late night and an hour after buying she messaged me saying "please make sure the bag gets to me by Tuesday as I leave on a vacation and there wont be anyone to sign after". UGH. That gives me literally one day to ship. I know I don't have to cancel, but I feel bad when they ask to cancel and I say no.
> Friday I had another buyer purchase, and THEN ask me to ship the same day because she's also leaving on vaca. So now I have two pissed off buyers. Both are chanels over 2k each.


I'd ship both. It's not your problem.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lallybelle said:


> UGH. HELP!
> I sold a bag and shipped on 1st. Today I  get a message from my buyer asking me for an invoice for a lower amount because she is in Bulgaria and doesn't want to pay customs. WTF, I sent this to FLORIDA.. As it turns out Tradsey doesn't ship there so she re-directed it to her MY USPS account and they won't forward it onto Bulgaria without a merchants receipt. What the hell do I do?



Just invoice the price she paid. Anything else would be dishonest.


----------



## lallybelle

whateve said:


> It sounds like that is Tradesy's problem, not yours. She should contact Tradesy for the merchants receipt. You can contact Tradesy yourself and explain what is happening. I believe you have already done all you need to do. Did you use Tradesy's label? If it gets returned, it will go to Tradesy, not you.



Yes Tradesy's label. I will contact them during my lunch hour.


----------



## NANI1972

domifreaka said:


> how do you deal with the "ship on this day or cancel" buyers? I usually travel on weekends and once I leave my house Thursday evening, im not back till Monday. I had someone buy a bag Thursday late night and an hour after buying she messaged me saying "please make sure the bag gets to me by Tuesday as I leave on a vacation and there wont be anyone to sign after". UGH. That gives me literally one day to ship. I know I don't have to cancel, but I feel bad when they ask to cancel and I say no.
> Friday I had another buyer purchase, and THEN ask me to ship the same day because she's also leaving on vaca. So now I have two pissed off buyers. Both are chanels over 2k each.



This is one thing that really burns my a$$! I have had this happen countless times, not that they asked cancel but ask me to ship it because they need it by a certain date AFTER They purchase. I don't understand why buyers do this, shipping requests or questions should be asked prior to purchase. Tradesy allows up to seven days for a seller to ship an item, not only that but the buyer should ask when you can ship it before they purchase if they need it by a certain date or are in a rush. I would not cancel because buyers like this need to learn that they need to ask questions before they purchase.


----------



## NANI1972

I haven't made a sale in over three weeks, the longest ever on Tradsey. Ugh! So much for improvements with the commission increase.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> I haven't made a sale in over three weeks, the longest ever on Tradsey. Ugh! So much for improvements with the commission increase.


Mine have been good, comparatively. I'm making more sales on Tradesy than anywhere else. In less than 2 weeks, I've had 6 Tradesy sales. I've only had 3 ebay sales in the same time. I sold another one of my under $50 items last night, probably because I lowered the prices on several of these just to clear them out. I think the feature where Tradesy sends potential buyers an email telling them that items on their favorites list have dropped in price has helped.


----------



## nicole0612

lallybelle said:


> Yes Tradesy's label. I will contact them during my lunch hour.



Good luck! Let us know what you find out from Tradesy. I think that international sales are final on Tradesy, so once there is proof of delivery to the address she gave you should be OK.


----------



## lallybelle

nicole0612 said:


> Good luck! Let us know what you find out from Tradesy. I think that international sales are final on Tradesy, so once there is proof of delivery to the address she gave you should be OK.



Thanks! So apparently the address is a known forwarding place. They told me to tell her I had no access to that information and should contact Tradesy. Hopefully they will help me out.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> how do you deal with the "ship on this day or cancel" buyers? I usually travel on weekends and once I leave my house Thursday evening, im not back till Monday. I had someone buy a bag Thursday late night and an hour after buying she messaged me saying "please make sure the bag gets to me by Tuesday as I leave on a vacation and there wont be anyone to sign after". UGH. That gives me literally one day to ship. I know I don't have to cancel, but I feel bad when they ask to cancel and I say no.
> Friday I had another buyer purchase, and THEN ask me to ship the same day because she's also leaving on vaca. So now I have two pissed off buyers. Both are chanels over 2k each.


If she had contacted you before buying it would be somehow reasonable, you could say no. I hate these "btw" messages after the order is placed, it's up to you to ship it or to cancel. I would ship it, if she can't sign for it for a week the package should go back (to Tradesy). email them and they should release your funds and list this bag in their closet. Keep an eye on tracking.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Are you sure this is true? I've never been charged a rounded amount, just what I owe.
> 
> ETA: Maybe you are confusing it with Bonanza?


by rounding I meant amounts they charge 25, 50, 100. Usually people complain in forums that it's larger amount than they owe, nobody complained that they are underpaying  at the end of the day Etsy charges what you owe with adjustments, but when people have to pay more for this month they don't like it.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> by rounding I meant amounts they charge 25, 50, 100. Usually people complain in forums that it's larger amount than they owe, nobody complained that they are underpaying  at the end of the day Etsy charges what you owe with adjustments, but when people have to pay more for this month they don't like it.


I've never had any adjustments and I've always only been charged what I owe, and never in advance. For example, my last bill was for 80 cents for 4 listings, no sales, and that is what I paid. I still don't understand what you mean. Are you saying that if your amount owed is close to the threshold but below, they will charge you the threshold amount?


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I've never had any adjustments and I've always only been charged what I owe, and never in advance. For example, my last bill was for 80 cents for 4 listings, no sales, and that is what I paid. I still don't understand what you mean. Are you saying that if your amount owed is close to the threshold but below, they will charge you the threshold amount?


You are right about actual amount, if you exceed threshold of $25, 50 etc Etsy charges your card the actual amount (threshold+exceeded amount). 
rolling to next month is for more complex matters like refunds, voiding labels etc. when you were billed and charged via autobilling, part of refunded fees doesn't go back to your cc, it will roll onto the next month.


----------



## domifreaka

NANI1972 said:


> This is one thing that really burns my a$$! I have had this happen countless times, not that they asked cancel but ask me to ship it because they need it by a certain date AFTER They purchase. I don't understand why buyers do this, shipping requests or questions should be asked prior to purchase. Tradesy allows up to seven days for a seller to ship an item, not only that but the buyer should ask when you can ship it before they purchase if they need it by a certain date or are in a rush. I would not cancel because buyers like this need to learn that they need to ask questions before they purchase.



I think so too! Most of the buyers have no idea that we have 7 days to ship out though. They act like its Amazon prime. Also, on tradesy website it still says sellers have 10 days to ship (at least it said that a couple of months ago). I bought something 8 days ago and still don't see the option to cancel, so is it 7 or 10?


----------



## domifreaka

NANI1972 said:


> I haven't made a sale in over three weeks, the longest ever on Tradsey. Ugh! So much for improvements with the commission increase.


Sorry to hear that. My April was the slowest month. So far May has been good, pretty much a sale everyday.
I had an item listed since December, took it down and relisted for $10 less. Sold within 2 days! so I guess re-listing DOES WORK! (from $210 to 199).


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> Sorry to hear that. My April was the slowest month. So far May has been good, pretty much a sale everyday.
> I had an item listed since December, took it down and relisted for $10 less. Sold within 2 days! so I guess re-listing DOES WORK! (from $210 to 199).


I used to do that so my items would appear first in the search. It didn't seem to help much. I stopped doing it a long time ago. Most of my sales are on items that have been listed quite awhile.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> You are right about actual amount, if you exceed threshold of $25, 50 etc Etsy charges your card the actual amount (threshold+exceeded amount).
> rolling to next month is for more complex matters like refunds, voiding labels etc. when you were billed and charged via autobilling, part of refunded fees doesn't go back to your cc, it will roll onto the next month.


Oh, I see. Those are rare situations that never happen to me.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> You are right about actual amount, if you exceed threshold of $25, 50 etc Etsy charges your card the actual amount (threshold+exceeded amount).
> rolling to next month is for more complex matters like refunds, voiding labels etc. when you were billed and charged via autobilling, part of refunded fees doesn't go back to your cc, it will roll onto the next month.





whateve said:


> Oh, I see. Those are rare situations that never happen to me.



Thank you both for sharing your knowledge. You helped me a lot!


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Today was the fourth day for one of my sales but my money wasn't released. It is still showing as sold and in my closet.





EGBDF said:


> I recently had someone return an item to Tradesy and my funds were not released after the 4th day but it was still in  my closet. I emailed Tradesy and they gave me a vague response about it being returned and funds pending inspection..they made it sound like a not as claimed return, but no details. I waited a few days and my funds were released and it was in Tradesy's closet.


Today my item is in Tradesy's closet so I guess it was returned.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Today my item is in Tradesy's closet so I guess it was returned.



Were your funds released?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Were your funds released?


No, not yet. It's still showing as not available.

ETA: I'm a little worried that my buyer used it for the weekend and is returning it in worse condition. It is a white bag so it would be easy to damage it.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> No, not yet. It's still showing as not available.
> 
> ETA: I'm a little worried that my buyer used it for the weekend and is returning it in worse condition. It is a white bag so it would be easy to damage it.



I hope not!
Is your item listed in Tradesy's closet as "sold out/not available" or for sale? If it is for sale then you should be good to go. The last time I had a return was awhile ago, but the timeline was: sold/in my closet, sold/not available in Tradesy's closet, for sale in Tradesy's closet, a few days later my funds were released.


----------



## nicole0612

I just had one of those buyers who wrote me a message insulting my bag and then offered $650 for a listing price of $2800. 
I should have responded back that I hope she meant to add a 2 in front of that offer!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I hope not!
> Is your item listed in Tradesy's closet as "sold out/not available" or for sale? If it is for sale then you should be good to go. The last time I had a return was awhile ago, but the timeline was: sold/in my closet, sold/not available in Tradesy's closet, for sale in Tradesy's closet, a few days later my funds were released.


It is "not available" and is in Strawberry Fields closet. When I've had returns before, my money got released before it appeared for sale by Tradesy, but it usually moved from one Tradesy closet to another.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> It is "not available" and is in Strawberry Fields closet. When I've had returns before, my money got released before it appeared for sale by Tradesy, but it usually moved from one Tradesy closet to another.



It's so hard to know since they change their procedures so frequently now. Ugh.
Hopefully, if it is like my experience your funds will be available soon.


----------



## GemsBerry

what would you respond to comment/message "where did u get this?" about NWT designer bag?
I almost responded that it came from a sweatshop in my basement. but seriously, thought I don't have a problem to tell the name of retailer and even provide a copy of precept (without private info) I don't always feel comfortable to share such information. maybe it was from a trip and I don't want to say which and where.


----------



## GemsBerry

sorry *receipt*


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> what would you respond to comment/message "where did u get this?" about NWT designer bag?
> I almost responded that it came from a sweatshop in my basement. but seriously, thought I don't have a problem to tell the name of retailer and even provide a copy of precept (without private info) I don't always feel comfortable to share such information. maybe it was from a trip and I don't want to say which and where.


It's none of their business. Maybe they just want to know if it was bought at a retail store or if you bought it second hand.


----------



## whateve

I just made another sale and the email says I have 3 days to confirm. Did they change this? I thought it used be 10 days to confirm and ship.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> I just made another sale and the email says I have 3 days to confirm. Did they change this? I thought it used be 10 days to confirm and ship.


Confirmation window is separate from shipping. It's been 3 days to confirm for a while now.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> what would you respond to comment/message "where did u get this?" about NWT designer bag?
> I almost responded that it came from a sweatshop in my basement. but seriously, thought I don't have a problem to tell the name of retailer and even provide a copy of precept (without private info) I don't always feel comfortable to share such information. maybe it was from a trip and I don't want to say which and where.



I agree that they are probably wondering if you are the first owner and if not where did you buy it from. I would just respond, "I purchased it new, I am the only owner", you can add the actual store if you want to.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> what would you respond to comment/message "where did u get this?" about NWT designer bag?
> I almost responded that it came from a sweatshop in my basement. but seriously, thought I don't have a problem to tell the name of retailer and even provide a copy of precept (without private info) I don't always feel comfortable to share such information. maybe it was from a trip and I don't want to say which and where.


"I prefer not to disclose where I got this as I often find great deals and like to pass the savings on to my buyers. I do guarantee authenticity on all items no matter when and where purchased and encourage you to verify authenticity prior to purchase."


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I hope not!
> Is your item listed in Tradesy's closet as "sold out/not available" or for sale? If it is for sale then you should be good to go. The last time I had a return was awhile ago, but the timeline was: sold/in my closet, sold/not available in Tradesy's closet, for sale in Tradesy's closet, a few days later my funds were released.


My funds were released today but the weirdest thing happened. Yesterday I figured it was going to take awhile for the money to be released so I transferred the money from previous sales that had already been released. Now today, that the money from that one sale has been released, my available balance should be the amount of that sale, but it's not. It's less. I think that somehow when I withdrew my money yesterday, I got money from a small sale that hasn't been released yet. Maybe they released it in error? Anyway, so I withdrew about $25 more than should have been available, and now the money that is available from the one sale is reduced by the same nearly $25 amount.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> My funds were released today but the weirdest thing happened. Yesterday I figured it was going to take awhile for the money to be released so I transferred the money from previous sales that had already been released. Now today, that the money from that one sale has been released, my available balance should be the amount of that sale, but it's not. It's less. I think that somehow when I withdrew my money yesterday, I got money from a small sale that hasn't been released yet. Maybe they released it in error? Anyway, so I withdrew about $25 more than should have been available, and now the money that is available from the one sale is reduced by the same nearly $25 amount.



That is very strange... as long as all of the money adds up I guess it's ok?


----------



## Fullcloset

Who got a message today saying from now on - anything sold under $50 is subject to a flat commission rate of $7.50? I just removed over 100 items. Rather do a yard sale - LOL!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> That is very strange... as long as all of the money adds up I guess it's ok?


I guess. It worries me though. I usually withdraw for multiple sales at a time so it would be easy for me to miss that it was the wrong amount.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Who got a message today saying from now on - anything sold under $50 is subject to a flat commission rate of $7.50? I just removed over 100 items. Rather do a yard sale - LOL!


It starts tomorrow. If your item is $50, you were already paying around $7.50 commission. If your item is $40, you were paying around $6.00, so if you raise your price $1.50 to $41.50, you'll end up with the same net earnings.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> Mine have been good, comparatively. I'm making more sales on Tradesy than anywhere else. In less than 2 weeks, I've had 6 Tradesy sales. I've only had 3 ebay sales in the same time. I sold another one of my under $50 items last night, probably because I lowered the prices on several of these just to clear them out. I think the feature where Tradesy sends potential buyers an email telling them that items on their favorites list have dropped in price has helped.


Can you say what you sell? Tradesy just sits for months at a time for me.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> It starts tomorrow. If your item is $50, you were already paying around $7.50 commission. If your item is $40, you were paying around $6.00, so if you raise your price $1.50 to $41.50, you'll end up with the same net earnings.


Thanks but I had lotsa of smaller items priced under $30. I just took them all down. I don't have time to play with prices - especially costume jewelry and hosiery - under $15 - LOL - their commission goes to 50%. Ridiculous.


----------



## Fullcloset

Fullcloset said:


> Thanks but I had lotsa of smaller items priced under $30. I just took them all down. I don't have time to play with prices - especially costume jewelry and hosiery - under $15 - LOL - their commission goes to 50%. Ridiculous.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Can you say what you sell? Tradesy just sits for months at a time for me.


I don't know why my sales have been better lately. There are times when everyone else here is selling tons and mine just sit there. Now they aren't on moving much on ebay, but are selling well on Tradesy, which is why I'm rethinking my plan to remove all under $50 items. I'll probably still remove most of the under $30 items or make combination listings for them. I sell purses, scarves, keychains, wallets, etc. Most are cheaper brands like Coach and Fossil. Once in awhile, I have a premium brand.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I don't know why my sales have been better lately. There are times when everyone else here is selling tons and mine just sit there. Now they aren't on moving much on ebay, but are selling well on Tradesy, which is why I'm rethinking my plan to remove all under $50 items. I'll probably still remove most of the under $30 items or make combination listings for them. I sell purses, scarves, keychains, wallets, etc. Most are cheaper brands like Coach and Fossil. Once in awhile, I have a premium brand.


Yeah its a tuff one but its too much work for a couple dollars. I definitely removed under $30 and many under $40 - I started raising prices of some stuff more than $20 but don't have time now so I just removed. LOL. Nobody is going to be able to buy anything on Tradesy for under $50 any more. I guess they don't like middle class buyers. That was my market so little by little I'll phase out. I just opened an Etsy account for the vintage clothes so I'll see how that goes and over the summer my area has outdoor community yard sales every Sunday so that's where I'll be I guess. Good luck Whateve with your decision.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I don't know why my sales have been better lately. There are times when everyone else here is selling tons and mine just sit there. Now they aren't on moving much on ebay, but are selling well on Tradesy, which is why I'm rethinking my plan to remove all under $50 items. I'll probably still remove most of the under $30 items or make combination listings for them. I sell purses, scarves, keychains, wallets, etc. Most are cheaper brands like Coach and Fossil. Once in awhile, I have a premium brand.


Actually I like the combo idea for you - maybe pair up your scarves with purses & keychains and call them gift sets. ?


----------



## kkfiregirl

I just sold an Eva clutch on Tradesy - so far I've sold $8,000 worth of items on there in less than a year.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Yeah its a tuff one but its too much work for a couple dollars. I definitely removed under $30 and many under $40 - I started raising prices of some stuff more than $20 but don't have time now so I just removed. LOL. Nobody is going to be able to buy anything on Tradesy for under $50 any more. I guess they don't like middle class buyers. That was my market so little by little I'll phase out. I just opened an Etsy account for the vintage clothes so I'll see how that goes and over the summer my area has outdoor community yard sales every Sunday so that's where I'll be I guess. Good luck Whateve with your decision.


Etsy has dried up for me. I think that unless you promote your shop on social media, no one sees it. I used to make one or two sales a month there, not a lot, but I usually had less than 10 things listed at a time. My last sale there was in January. At this point, I'm not  going to be spending the 20 cents to renew my listings.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> Etsy has dried up for me. I think that unless you promote your shop on social media, no one sees it. I used to make one or two sales a month there, not a lot, but I usually had less than 10 things listed at a time. My last sale there was in January. At this point, I'm not  going to be spending the 20 cents to renew my listings.


Oh well that's not good. I won't renew either if I don't sell on there. Just came across this ....http://www.ecommercebytes.com/C/abblog/blog.pl?/pl/2017/5/1494039577.html
I think Tradesy should have stayed on mission for the middle class, small closet seller or at least done a spin off for us and hedged its bets. I wouldn't leave too much money on account if you know what I mean -


----------



## laurie00

Fullcloset said:


> Oh well that's not good. I won't renew either if I don't sell on there. Just came across this ....http://www.ecommercebytes.com/C/abblog/blog.pl?/pl/2017/5/1494039577.html
> I think Tradesy should have stayed on mission for the middle class, small closet seller or at least done a spin off for us and hedged its bets. I wouldn't leave too much money on account if you know what I mean -



Has anyone sold their lower priced items on Mercari?  I have some jeans, tops and dresses that I originally paid $150-$200 and listed on Tradesy for $50 or under.  Need to remove them and looking for an alternative.  I really don't want to do eBay.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> It's none of their business. Maybe they just want to know if it was bought at a retail store or if you bought it second hand.





nicole0612 said:


> I agree that they are probably wondering if you are the first owner and if not where did you buy it from. I would just respond, "I purchased it new, I am the only owner", you can add the actual store if you want to.





BeenBurned said:


> "I prefer not to disclose where I got this as I often find great deals and like to pass the savings on to my buyers. I do guarantee authenticity on all items no matter when and where purchased and encourage you to verify authenticity prior to purchase."


Thank you. I understand when buyers want to know if it came from the store and if I'm the original owner. but that listing has pictures of the bag with tags attached and HW wrappings, it can't be mistaken for second-hand. for NWT I'm happy to provide that information, for some items I don't feel obliged to disclose all the details. I also advise to pre-authenticate it if they have doubts and post all he codes and imprints required for authentication.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Oh well that's not good. I won't renew either if I don't sell on there. Just came across this ....http://www.ecommercebytes.com/C/abblog/blog.pl?/pl/2017/5/1494039577.html
> I think Tradesy should have stayed on mission for the middle class, small closet seller or at least done a spin off for us and hedged its bets. I wouldn't leave too much money on account if you know what I mean -


interesting read, especially comments: 
" by: val2525 Mon May 8 12:05:04 2017
Tradesy's last capital venture infusion was May 2016. None since. They keep saying they expect to "be profitable within the year". Except that "year" keeps getting extended, and extended, and extended. I think they're running out of money and no new VC partners seem to be on the horizon."


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ladies, is there a way to send a buyer additional pictures? One of my bags sold and I confirmed the sale. Now buyer is contacting me for more pictures. I am fine about showing her more pictures (even though I posted plenty) but how? We can't exchange emails and I can't edit the posting to add more pictures. I have not shipped the item.


----------



## GemsBerry

AnnaFreud said:


> Ladies, is there a way to send a buyer additional pictures? One of my bags sold and I confirmed the sale. Now buyer is contacting me for more pictures. I am fine about showing her more pictures (even though I posted plenty) but how? We can't exchange emails and I can't edit the posting to add more pictures. I have not shipped the item.


I think the only way is to make a new listing for $0 or whatever price Tradesy allows and send her the link. You can't exchange email addresses and attach pics via conversations on Tradesy, it will be blocked. But including link to another Tradesy listing is OK. I remember Tradesy advised something like this.


----------



## GemsBerry

Now Tradesy is advertising Safeway??!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Now Tradesy is advertising Safeway??!!!


I don't think Tradesy is advertising it but I'm guessing you might have been searching or browsing a grocery store (maybe not Safeway) but it brings up other advertisements that are related to your searches.


----------



## nicole0612

AnnaFreud said:


> Ladies, is there a way to send a buyer additional pictures? One of my bags sold and I confirmed the sale. Now buyer is contacting me for more pictures. I am fine about showing her more pictures (even though I posted plenty) but how? We can't exchange emails and I can't edit the posting to add more pictures. I have not shipped the item.



As Gems Berry posted above, I have created another listing with the additional photos when a buyer asked for previously. However, I would list it for a high amount so that no one else actually tries to buy it. The listing I did this for was a Chanel GST and I marked the additional listing for $2,000 just randomly. The funny part was that I left the listing up for a while because if there was any problem with the sale I wanted Tradesy to be able to see the additional photos. It was literally one close-up picture of a corner and that is it. I think I had more interest in inquiries about that listing than any other one I've had! People were (very politely) asking if I could please add some other photos, they were offering me $1,800...etc, I got way more interest on that one photo listing than on the actual bag (which I sold for much less)!


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think Tradesy is advertising it but I'm guessing you might have been searching or browsing a grocery store (maybe not Safeway) but it brings up other advertisements that are related to your searches.



The crazy thing is that not only do our computers/phones record of what we type in as a search, but they also listen to our conversations. My husband and I have separate phone plans but he has been talking to me lately about buying raised beds for the garden. I noticed yesterday that my Instagram feed is full of ads for raised beds and I have never search for this myself!


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> The crazy thing is that not only do our computers/phones record of what we type in as a search, but they also listen to our conversations. My husband and I have separate phone plans but he has been talking to me lately about buying raised beds for the garden. I noticed yesterday that my Instagram feed is full of ads for raised beds and I have never search for this myself!


I'll do a search on my laptop and I'll get ads for similar items on my phone and tablet.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think Tradesy is advertising it but I'm guessing you might have been searching or browsing a grocery store (maybe not Safeway) but it brings up other advertisements that are related to your searches.





nicole0612 said:


> The crazy thing is that not only do our computers/phones record of what we type in as a search, but they also listen to our conversations. My husband and I have separate phone plans but he has been talking to me lately about buying raised beds for the garden. I noticed yesterday that my Instagram feed is full of ads for raised beds and I have never search for this myself!





BeenBurned said:


> I'll do a search on my laptop and I'll get ads for similar items on my phone and tablet.
> View attachment 3694100


haha, I swear I haven't browsed Safeway or any other grocery. maybe it's was based on activity of similar google users or something. I wonder what else can pop up there like X-rated content


----------



## GemsBerry

View attachment 3694100

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3694095


but of course, that's what we do. we  _unload unwanted Hermes and Chanel. _


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> The crazy thing is that not only do our computers/phones record of what we type in as a search, but they also listen to our conversations. My husband and I have separate phone plans but he has been talking to me lately about buying raised beds for the garden. I noticed yesterday that my Instagram feed is full of ads for raised beds and I have never search for this myself!


That's creepy!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'll do a search on my laptop and I'll get ads for similar items on my phone and tablet.
> 
> View attachment 3694100


You probably are signed into your Google account on all your devices.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> You probably are signed into your Google account on all your devices.


Yes that's it. If you never log out of any website you log into - they can just track all your activity and if you don't change your settings to refuse cookies or to make them disappear when you close your browser, they remain forever on your devices. Also they can be monitoring the IP address if you use it over the same wifi.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I don't know why my sales have been better lately. There are times when everyone else here is selling tons and mine just sit there. Now they aren't on moving much on ebay, but are selling well on Tradesy, which is why I'm rethinking my plan to remove all under $50 items. I'll probably still remove most of the under $30 items or make combination listings for them. I sell purses, scarves, keychains, wallets, etc. Most are cheaper brands like Coach and Fossil. Once in awhile, I have a premium brand.


LOL - I only just found about the flat rate fee but I see it was annouced on ecommerce awhile ago so maybe people figured they'd better grab your items now before you take them down! I imagine all the cheap crap in Tradesy's closets will start to move now because less competition for them. So after they unload their own inventory - they'll wake up and realize all the sellers left .


----------



## Fullcloset

laurie00 said:


> Has anyone sold their lower priced items on Mercari?  I have some jeans, tops and dresses that I originally paid $150-$200 and listed on Tradesy for $50 or under.  Need to remove them and looking for an alternative.  I really don't want to do eBay.


I actually haven't heard of it but I'm going to look into it now.


----------



## nicole0612

Fullcloset said:


> Yes that's it. If you never log out of any website you log into - they can just track all your activity and if you don't change your settings to refuse cookies or to make them disappear when you close your browser, they remain forever on your devices. Also they can be monitoring the IP address if you use it over the same wifi.



Very interesting. This solves the mystery at my house.


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie said:


> *As a result, Tradesy will now require a minimum selling price of $10 for all new listings. Please note, any listings you currently have under $10 will remain at our existing commission rate and will not be impacted by the $7.50 minimum commission fee.*


I'd like clarification on the above. 

Does the part in red mean that if you list an item at the minimum $10, you'll pay $7.50 (75%) commission when it sells?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'd like clarification on the above.
> 
> Does the part in red mean that if you list an item at the minimum $10, you'll pay $7.50 (75%) commission when it sells?


Yes! So you'd be a fool to list anything at $10.


----------



## laurie00

BeenBurned said:


> I'd like clarification on the above.
> 
> Does the part in red mean that if you list an item at the minimum $10, you'll pay $7.50 (75%) commission when it sells?


That's exactly what it means.


----------



## domifreaka

Fullcloset said:


> I actually haven't heard of it but I'm going to look into it now.



Mercari is usually my to go app for items under $300. Be ready for "what's your lowest" comments under every listing. TONS OF FAKES, hence tons of "how do i know its real" customers. I keep reporting the counterfeit bags and they do not get taken down.

I wouldn't recommend them for high-end items, I had 2 returns (both ruled in buyers favor) and it was very hard to reach CS. Bunch of automated emails. With that being said, tradesy is about 60% of my sales, Mercari 20%, ebay 15 and posh 5.


----------



## domifreaka

Tradesy has been running TV ads in the tristate area. I saw some in NJ and my friend saw some in NYC. My last 4 sales were people from CT, NYC and NJ. Few weeks ago I had 4 sales in a row, all from TX. I wonder if that's what the traffic depends on (aside from coupons and sales). Sometimes I go a week with no sales and other day I have 3 sales a day with same inventory.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I'd like clarification on the above.
> 
> Does the part in red mean that if you list an item at the minimum $10, you'll pay $7.50 (75%) commission when it sells?





whateve said:


> Yes! So you'd be a fool to list anything at $10.





laurie00 said:


> That's exactly what it means.


That's absolutely crazy? I wonder who their business advisor is. Ebay? Another competitor?


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> Tradesy has been running TV ads in the tristate area. I saw some in NJ and my friend saw some in NYC. My last 4 sales were people from CT, NYC and NJ. Few weeks ago I had 4 sales in a row, all from TX. I wonder if that's what the traffic depends on (aside from coupons and sales). Sometimes I go a week with no sales and other day I have 3 sales a day with same inventory.


My sales seem to come in waves too, so I'm wondering if my buyers are seeing ads. The location of my buyers is spread pretty much the same as ebay, a lot from New York and California, and evenly spread everywhere else.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I did a search with nothing in the search box. Okay, I just excluded sold out items and the number is 1,331,194 Items.
> I lowered the prices on some of my under $50 items to see if I can clear them out in the next few days. Then I'll either raise the prices to close to $50, make combination listings so the total is over $50, or remove them completely. I have quite a few items in this category. They are already on ebay.


Today I checked and there are 1,321,545 Items listed, so not much difference. Maybe 10,000 items were removed? I removed 20% of my items.
If the search is working correctly, there are 538,289 Items under $50. That is 40%! 287,483 Items under $30. 16,582 Items under $10. Maybe some people didn't see the email? After shipping, they'll lose money even if they got the item for free. There are 3,225 Items under $7.50. These sellers won't get any money at all. If they make a sale for an item under $7.50, will they owe Tradesy money?

The search is really messed up; I keep getting the "oops" screen.


----------



## whateve

Is this kind of listing allowed? https://www.tradesy.com/dresses/extra-savings-dress-20703961/?tref=category


----------



## onepiece101

whateve said:


> Today I checked and there are 1,321,545 Items listed, so not much difference. Maybe 10,000 items were removed? I removed 20% of my items.
> If the search is working correctly, there are 538,289 Items under $50. That is 40%! 287,483 Items under $30. 16,582 Items under $10. Maybe some people didn't see the email? After shipping, they'll lose money even if they got the item for free. There are 3,225 Items under $7.50. These sellers won't get any money at all. If they make a sale for an item under $7.50, will they owe Tradesy money?
> 
> The search is really messed up; I keep getting the "oops" screen.



Please correct me if I'm wrong, but from the email:

"As a result, Tradesy will now require a minimum selling price of $10 for all new listings. Please note, any listings you currently have under $10 will remain at our existing commission rate and will not be impacted by the $7.50 minimum commission fee."

To me, this means that any current/already existing listing with a selling price of $10 or under will keep the previous 14.9% commission and not be affected by the new change and from now on, if you try to list any item at $10 or under, the system will not allow it.


----------



## whateve

onepiece101 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but from the email:
> 
> "As a result, Tradesy will now require a minimum selling price of $10 for all new listings. Please note, any listings you currently have under $10 will remain at our existing commission rate and will not be impacted by the $7.50 minimum commission fee."
> 
> To me, this means that any current/already existing listing with a selling price of $10 or under will keep the previous 14.9% commission and not be affected by the new change and from now on, if you try to list any item at $10 or under, the system will not allow it.


Oh, okay, so I would have been better to lower an item from $11 to $10 in order to save on commission?


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> Today I checked and there are 1,321,545 Items listed, so not much difference. Maybe 10,000 items were removed? I removed 20% of my items.
> If the search is working correctly, there are 538,289 Items under $50. That is 40%! 287,483 Items under $30. 16,582 Items under $10. Maybe some people didn't see the email? After shipping, they'll lose money even if they got the item for free. There are 3,225 Items under $7.50. These sellers won't get any money at all. If they make a sale for an item under $7.50, will they owe Tradesy money?
> 
> The search is really messed up; I keep getting the "oops" screen.



I didn't get an email. I happened to see it when I signed in to transfer money out two days ago. Perhaps many are not getting emailed either?


----------



## BeenBurned

onepiece101 said:


> "As a result, Tradesy will now require a minimum selling price of $10 for all new listings. *Please note, any listings you currently have under $10 will remain at our existing commission rate *and will not be impacted by the $7.50 minimum commission fee."
> 
> To me, this means that any current/already *existing listing with a selling price of $10 or under *will keep the previous 14.9% commission and not be affected by the new change and from now on, if you try to list any item at $10 or under, the system will not allow it.





whateve said:


> Oh, okay, so I would have been better to lower an item from $11 to $10 in order to save on commission?


*Red*: I think "under $10" means it would have to be $9.99 or less.
*Blue*: See above. According to Tradesy's quote that you copied, I don't think it applies to $10 or less but rather, to <$10 or $9.99.

(Though slightly different, it seems similar to PP's s.c. rule. SC is required at $750 or more. If an item total is 749.99, no s.c.)


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> That's absolutely crazy? I wonder who their business advisor is. Ebay? Another competitor?


They would have to account for return costs whether an item is $10 or $1,000. That's clearly not sustainable at the low value segment hence they're exiting it,or at least trying to.


----------



## whateve

How long does Tradesy give a buyer to pick something up if it was delivered to a PO box?


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> How long does Tradesy give a buyer to pick something up if it was delivered to a PO box?


How was it scanned? delivered completely like with a green bar in tracking or there's still one step to go until final delivery? does it require signature confirmation?
someone mentioned in this thread before that it was about 5 days if I'm not mistaken. but recently Tradesy got really stingy with releasing funds


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> How was it scanned? delivered completely like with a green bar in tracking or there's still one step to go until final delivery? does it require signature confirmation?
> someone mentioned in this thread before that it was about 5 days if I'm not mistaken. but recently Tradesy got really stingy with releasing funds


No signature confirmation. It says "in transit' and the bar isn't all the way across. The detail says "available for pickup."


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> No signature confirmation. It says "in transit' and the bar isn't all the way across. The detail says "available for pickup."


If  signature is not required delivery to PO box is usually scanned as final delivery in green. but I've seen both, probably it depends on her PO.
I would email customer first and then email Tradesy on 4-5th day. actually it became a routine for me. I ship the same day, track the package and then I see "recipient is not available". I email customer that for her convenience she can pick it up or re-schedule, also that USPS may return the package if it's still not picked up for a week.


----------



## EGBDF

I've noticed that Tradesy now deletes any negative comment on their FB page.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> No signature confirmation. It says "in transit' and the bar isn't all the way across. The detail says "available for pickup."



O my! That happened to me on Poshmark. They delivered the item to a P.O. box but never scanned it delivered. It kept saying in transit. After hours on the phone every week with the Post Office and Poshmark it took almost 3 months to get them to release my funds. I hope you don't have to go through that.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> No signature confirmation. It says "in transit' and the bar isn't all the way across. The detail says "available for pickup."


In the past for me, once the buyer has picked up the package, my funds release date gets set to 4 days after the package arrived at the PO. But it's been a while and Tradesy has made so many changes so I doubt they'd be that 'generous' any more.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> O my! That happened to me on Poshmark. They delivered the item to a P.O. box but never scanned it delivered. It kept saying in transit. After hours on the phone every week with the Post Office and Poshmark it took almost 3 months to get them to release my funds. I hope you don't have to go through that.


OMG! I hope not! Since it is Tradesy's label, not mine, they are responsible for it if it gets lost, and they should follow up with the post office if need be, not me! In the past if a package was lost, I got my money after I filled out an affidavit. I wonder if that has changed. At least it isn't very much money.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

This buyer bought one of my purses a week ago. I shipped THE SAME DAY and she knew I was shipping that day and said "that would be perfect". Today I realized that delivery was attempted last Friday and still no pickup. I sent her a message and she said that she has been out of town and will get it this Saturday. Why didn't she tell me that earlier? I probably wouldn't have been in such a rush to drop off her package if I knew she'd be gone for a week. Now, the purse is just sitting at a post office. I don't like that. Making me wait EVEN longer!


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> I've noticed that Tradesy now deletes any negative comment on their FB page.



Wow


----------



## selnee

Does anyone else have problems with the Tradesy shipping labels not being scanned when delivered.  It is happening with about 1 out of every 5 things I ship lately.  They won't release my payment until I contact the buyer and ask if it was delivered.  This is getting really annoying.  This all began when I started using their shipping labels instead of my own.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I sold a handbag early yesterday morning and Tradesy still has not sent me a confirmation email. The buyer even messaged me to ask if everything is OK.
If Tradesy wants us to ship in a timely manner why are they doing this?


----------



## whateve

selnee said:


> Does anyone else have problems with the Tradesy shipping labels not being scanned when delivered.  It is happening with about 1 out of every 5 things I ship lately.  They won't release my payment until I contact the buyer and ask if it was delivered.  This is getting really annoying.  This all began when I started using their shipping labels instead of my own.


This has never happened to me.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> I've noticed that Tradesy now deletes any negative comment on their FB page.


aren't we paying increased commission/shipping fees so they can hire social media stuff who deletes neg comments?


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold a handbag early yesterday morning and Tradesy still has not sent me a confirmation email. The buyer even messaged me to ask if everything is OK.
> If Tradesy wants us to ship in a timely manner why are they doing this?



Same thing for me.... it's frustrating


----------



## AnnaFreud

GemsBerry said:


> I think the only way is to make a new listing for $0 or whatever price Tradesy allows and send her the link. You can't exchange email addresses and attach pics via conversations on Tradesy, it will be blocked. But including link to another Tradesy listing is OK. I remember Tradesy advised something like this.



Thank you for this. CS finally got back to me and suggested the same thing. Crazy that this is the only way to do something so simple.


----------



## lallybelle

So now my buyer wants to return. I guess with no invoice for a lower price they don't want to pay customs. Anyway I'm wondering how Tradesy handles this? The return should go to them but I have not received my funds so does Tradesy send it back to me or what?


----------



## selnee

whateve said:


> This has never happened to me.


Do you use thermal shipping labels? I think that's my problem, but that's how I am set up to ship.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lallybelle said:


> So now my buyer wants to return. I guess with no invoice for a lower price they don't want to pay customs. Anyway I'm wondering how Tradesy handles this? The return should go to them but I have not received my funds so does Tradesy send it back to me or what?



I believe for international sales, all sales are final (it's in the terms and conditions before you check out). The package is already at the forwarding facility. It's going to the buyer's country regardless of what she wants. You are no longer obligated to communicate with her. If she denies the package once it reaches her because she doesn't want to pay custom fees, she could be out of the item and her money.


----------



## whateve

selnee said:


> Do you use thermal shipping labels? I think that's my problem, but that's how I am set up to ship.


No, just inkjet. Maybe your labels aren't scannable by the time they are delivered? I usually put tape over the address and the tracking number, but leave the barcode untaped, per USPS regulations.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I think the only way is to make a new listing for $0 or whatever price Tradesy allows and send her the link. You can't exchange email addresses and attach pics via conversations on Tradesy, it will be blocked. But including link to another Tradesy listing is OK. I remember Tradesy advised something like this.


I wonder if you can link to a new listing within your listing. With the new limits, I'd like to have combined listings but it is difficult reducing the pictures to 12. If I could put the excess pictures in another listing, I wouldn't have to waste my time making collages.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I wonder if you can link to a new listing within your listing. With the new limits, I'd like to have combined listings but it is difficult reducing the pictures to 12. If I could put the excess pictures in another listing, I wouldn't have to waste my time making collages.


Tradesy hasn't thought it through. I'm not even sure if links to another Tradesy listing won't be blocked in description.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold a handbag early yesterday morning and Tradesy still has not sent me a confirmation email. The buyer even messaged me to ask if everything is OK.
> If Tradesy wants us to ship in a timely manner why are they doing this?



It's been 3 days. Tradesy never sent the confirmation email. Buyer messaged me and said they refunded her no explanation. Disappointed because this was my most expensive handbag. I told the buyer she could try again but she's probably over it..


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's been 3 days. Tradesy never sent the confirmation email. Buyer messaged me and said they refunded her no explanation. Disappointed because this was my most expensive handbag. I told the buyer she could try again but she's probably over it..


That's terrible!


----------



## onepiece101

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's been 3 days. Tradesy never sent the confirmation email. Buyer messaged me and said they refunded her no explanation. Disappointed because this was my most expensive handbag. I told the buyer she could try again but she's probably over it..



That's so strange. Oddly enough, I just had one of my listings completely disappear from my page with no explanation for the first time ever (it was a valid item and not a luxury item either). Sometimes I feel like that happens in the brief time between when someone buys it and before it moves to "sold" but it has been a little while now and it's still nowhere to be found. I could make another one for it but I'm more interested to know what the heck happened to the pre-existing one.


----------



## whateve

onepiece101 said:


> That's so strange. Oddly enough, I just had one of my listings completely disappear from my page with no explanation for the first time ever (it was a valid item and not a luxury item either). Sometimes I feel like that happens in the brief time between when someone buys it and before it moves to "sold" but it has been a little while now and it's still nowhere to be found. I could make another one for it but I'm more interested to know what the heck happened to the pre-existing one.


A long time ago I had listings disappear. I did a Google search for them, found them, edited them, and then they reappeared in my closet.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

onepiece101 said:


> That's so strange. Oddly enough, I just had one of my listings completely disappear from my page with no explanation for the first time ever (it was a valid item and not a luxury item either). Sometimes I feel like that happens in the brief time between when someone buys it and before it moves to "sold" but it has been a little while now and it's still nowhere to be found. I could make another one for it but I'm more interested to know what the heck happened to the pre-existing one.



The same thing happened to me yesterday. One of my items disappeared. I thought it sold but it still hasn't shown up.


----------



## nicole0612

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's been 3 days. Tradesy never sent the confirmation email. Buyer messaged me and said they refunded her no explanation. Disappointed because this was my most expensive handbag. I told the buyer she could try again but she's probably over it..



That is so disappointing! Sorry  I wonder if they contacted her for more (personal/financial) info as has been noted before for new buyers and she didn't see the message?


----------



## nicole0612

onepiece101 said:


> That's so strange. Oddly enough, I just had one of my listings completely disappear from my page with no explanation for the first time ever (it was a valid item and not a luxury item either). Sometimes I feel like that happens in the brief time between when someone buys it and before it moves to "sold" but it has been a little while now and it's still nowhere to be found. I could make another one for it but I'm more interested to know what the heck happened to the pre-existing one.





HandbagDiva354 said:


> The same thing happened to me yesterday. One of my items disappeared. I thought it sold but it still hasn't shown up.



When I log in (only on the desktop, not the app) for older listings that I have not updated in a month or two they ask if I still want to maintain this listing or otherwise it will be removed. I'm not sure if this is the case for you, but I would recommend logging in on the desktop site at least once per month to make sure you don't have any listings that need to be "reconfirmed".


----------



## onepiece101

whateve said:


> A long time ago I had listings disappear. I did a Google search for them, found them, edited them, and then they reappeared in my closet.



I remember that happening now that you mentioned it and just tried to do what you recommended. I found my item but when I click on it through Google Shopping, the Tradesy website just kicks me out to the main category page ("Coach accessories") instead of the item page. I still see similar items to mine on both Google Shopping and the Tradesy website and they are accessible. Very weird...


----------



## domifreaka

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's been 3 days. Tradesy never sent the confirmation email. Buyer messaged me and said they refunded her no explanation. Disappointed because this was my most expensive handbag. I told the buyer she could try again but she's probably over it..


wow just had the same thing happen this morning! Sold the most expensive bag in my closet at 8am. All day no notification and now it became active again!


----------



## nicole0612

domifreaka said:


> wow just had the same thing happen this morning! Sold the most expensive bag in my closet at 8am. All day no notification and now it became active again!



So frustrating! Sorry.


----------



## jmc3007

domifreaka said:


> wow just had the same thing happen this morning! Sold the most expensive bag in my closet at 8am. All day no notification and now it became active again!


sorry that this happened to you. generally this means the buyer's ID and address could'd be verified so they cancelled it.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy hasn't thought it through. I'm not even sure if links to another Tradesy listing won't be blocked in description.


actually I think the body of description might be less filtered. I recall seeing sellers' email and their own website addresses listed along with item description.


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's been 3 days. Tradesy never sent the confirmation email. Buyer messaged me and said they refunded her no explanation. Disappointed because this was my most expensive handbag. I told the buyer she could try again but she's probably over it..





domifreaka said:


> wow just had the same thing happen this morning! Sold the most expensive bag in my closet at 8am. All day no notification and now it became active again!



Same thing for me! WTH is going on?!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> No, just inkjet. Maybe your labels aren't scannable by the time they are delivered? I usually put tape over the address and the tracking number, but leave the barcode untaped, per USPS regulations.



Interesting, didn't know you couldn't tape over the bar code, I do it all the time!!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Interesting, didn't know you couldn't tape over the bar code, I do it all the time!!!!


Same. And I never had a problem.


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> Can we talk about shoes sizing again?
> I've had quite a few shoe sales, and some of them get returned and sold in Tradesy's closet. I notice that sometimes Tradesy changes the US shoe size. I always include the European size in my title or description if that's how the shoe is labelled, and then I use the designer's conversion chart to list the size. Which in many cases doesn't match Tradesy's conversion chart.
> So, do you use tradesy's conversion chart or the designer's conversion (if it's different)



that is my pain!!! It doesn't affect me much on Tradesy, but it does on eBay or Posh. I sell Louboutins, their official size guide on their website shows that Euro 36 is US 6, 37 is 7 and so on. that's not true in most cases, as many styles do run small. But I still use their guide and add to description that CL typically runs small - I think it's the only right option, I can share my personal opinion in comments, but always add that it works personally for me, but all feet are different etc. I also make all the measurements. Still I have some unpleased customers who think like it's my fault. For example I once had one customer on eBay, she left me neg cause shoes are too tight and when I refused to accept returns (cause I don't accept returns and it's mentioned!!!), she still shipped them to me using my address on the box!!! 
10 minutes ago one buyer gave me 2 stars rating on Posh cause the shoes are too small. But it's so unfair, it's not my fault, how can I be responsible for brand's fitting??


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> how do you deal with the "ship on this day or cancel" buyers? I usually travel on weekends and once I leave my house Thursday evening, im not back till Monday. I had someone buy a bag Thursday late night and an hour after buying she messaged me saying "please make sure the bag gets to me by Tuesday as I leave on a vacation and there wont be anyone to sign after". UGH. That gives me literally one day to ship. I know I don't have to cancel, but I feel bad when they ask to cancel and I say no.
> Friday I had another buyer purchase, and THEN ask me to ship the same day because she's also leaving on vaca. So now I have two pissed off buyers. Both are chanels over 2k each.



My favs are the ones who ask to change the address or use overnight shipping or not use signature confirmation after they paid I wouldn't do it anyways, but if I wanted to, I just can't cause I only use Tradesy labels and their cost is included in price. Ppl are strange


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I just had one of those buyers who wrote me a message insulting my bag and then offered $650 for a listing price of $2800.
> I should have responded back that I hope she meant to add a 2 in front of that offer!



today I had a message on eBay like "I will buy the shoes for $100 since you you don't have the box and don't accept returns and I don't know if they fit". The shoes cost $550.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> what would you respond to comment/message "where did u get this?" about NWT designer bag?
> I almost responded that it came from a sweatshop in my basement. but seriously, thought I don't have a problem to tell the name of retailer and even provide a copy of precept (without private info) I don't always feel comfortable to share such information. maybe it was from a trip and I don't want to say which and where.



"why are you selling it?" is also a nice question lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

Last Gucci and CL sale worked great for me!
It was only 5% discount set by me, but still in one night I've sold 3 pairs of shoes and Gucci bag that was sitting in my closet for 1.5 years, yaaay, so happy to finally let it go lol


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> Last Gucci and CL sale worked great for me!
> It was only 5% discount set by me, but still in one night I've sold 3 pairs of shoes and Gucci bag that was sitting in my closet for 1.5 years, yaaay, so happy to finally let it go lol



How do you opt into the sale?


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> How do you opt into the sale?


There is an option in 'Closet Settings' to participate in sales and choose what % the discount is.


----------



## GemsBerry

People who ask "can you model it" never come back. never ever. not even to say thank you or I'll think about it. I'll just stop doing these stupid mod shots, It takes a lot of time creating these additional listings, sending emails. making sure there's not too much shown in my room. This  type of customers can't bother to google "XX bag worn" and just feel good when someone is going extra mile for them.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> There is an option in 'Closet Settings' to participate in sales and choose what % the discount is.



Thank you, I guess I never paid attention to that.


----------



## anthrosphere

I'm currently having a very difficult buyer who thinks that Tradesy's $50 off first purchase = "please lower the asking price to -$50 less or else I'll buy it at a brick and mortar store." *rolleyes* This buyer also asks me to cancel the order and now suddenly he wants the wallet again but only if I lower my price -$50 less. No, sorry. I'm selling this wallet for a family member and it's NWT and I'm not lowering the price. I'm already losing a ton of money from fees so forget it. Go ahead and buy it at the LV boutique, I don't care. I don't need entitled buyers like you tainting this item I'm selling. Sigh.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> People who ask "can you model it" never come back. never ever. not even to say thank you or I'll think about it. I'll just stop doing these stupid mod shots, It takes a lot of time creating these additional listings, sending emails. making sure there's not too much shown in my room. This  type of customers can't bother to google "XX bag worn" and just feel good when someone is going extra mile for them.


I absolutely hate doing modeling pictures! I don't have a mirror in my house that has good enough lighting so I have to ask DH to take the picture, and he isn't very good at it. Then they don't have the decency to thank you for it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I absolutely hate doing modeling pictures! I don't have a mirror in my house that has good enough lighting so I have to ask DH to take the picture, and he isn't very good at it. Then they don't have the decency to thank you for it.



I just don't do it. Just answer that I can't provide such a service and that's it


----------



## HandbagDiva354

anthrosphere said:


> I'm currently having a very difficult buyer who thinks that Tradesy's $50 off first purchase = "please lower the asking price to -$50 less or else I'll buy it at a brick and mortar store." *rolleyes* This buyer also asks me to cancel the order and now suddenly he wants the wallet again but only if I lower my price -$50 less. No, sorry. I'm selling this wallet for a family member and it's NWT and I'm not lowering the price. I'm already losing a ton of money from fees so forget it. Go ahead and buy it at the LV boutique, I don't care. I don't need entitled buyers like you tainting this item I'm selling. Sigh.



I would just ignore them. No matter what you do it will never be enough.


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> today I had a message on eBay like "I will buy the shoes for $100 since you you don't have the box and don't accept returns and I don't know if they fit". The shoes cost $550.


Tongue-in-cheek response:

"Dear buyer,

I can't sell the shoes for $100 but since you don't know whether the shoes will fit, I don't have the box and I don't have a return policy, you might consider buying from XX department store where you can try them on, know whether they'll fit, receive the box with them, return if you change your mind and pay 5-1/2-times my price for them!"


----------



## jkss

I have sold on Tradesy. Other than the absurd 14% "fee" that they take from your sale, I found it relatively straightforward and easy. They protect the buyer and seller's privacy while making the sale seamless. I did the Tradesy packaging option for shipment. It took a few days for that to arrive post sale and the buyer was a little annoyed about the delay, but it was really not a big deal. Again, the only negative for me was the steep fee. Hope this helps!


----------



## Catbird9

GemsBerry said:


> People who ask "can you model it" never come back. never ever. not even to say thank you or I'll think about it. I'll just stop doing these stupid mod shots, It takes a lot of time creating these additional listings, sending emails. making sure there's not too much shown in my room. This  type of customers can't bother to google "XX bag worn" and just feel good when someone is going extra mile for them.





whateve said:


> I absolutely hate doing modeling pictures! I don't have a mirror in my house that has good enough lighting so I have to ask DH to take the picture, and he isn't very good at it. Then they don't have the decency to thank you for it.





fashion_victim9 said:


> I just don't do it. Just answer that I can't provide such a service and that's it





HandbagDiva354 said:


> I would just ignore them. No matter what you do it will never be enough.



This got me thinking. I agree that it's hardly worth the effort to accommodate these requests. But if you have the time and inclination, just grab a pair of jeans and a top from your closet, lay them out on the floor, and pose the bag with your stick figure "mannequin."


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> This got me thinking. I agree that it's hardly worth the effort to accommodate these requests. But if you have the time and inclination, just grab a pair of jeans and a top from your closet, lay them out on the floor, and pose the bag with your stick figure "mannequin."


Of course, it still doesn't give them an indication of how it will look on them unless they specify which size clothing to use!


----------



## anthrosphere

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I would just ignore them. No matter what you do it will never be enough.


So hey, guess what? That same buyer ultimately decided to reorder my wallet after all the hassle. He apologized about the trouble, yadda yadda. Asked me if I can ship sooner and is willing to pay additional money for it. Unfortunately, Tradesy now has his order on hold and I don't know how long they will release it. Not sure if he used the coupon at all but I can't seem to find any information on it on my settings. Anyway, I'm just hoping this buyer won't give me any trouble once he receives it. My family member would like to have the money so I hope everything goes smoothly. Crossing fingers.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> So hey, guess what? That same buyer ultimately decided to reorder my wallet after all the hassle. He apologized about the trouble, yadda yadda. Asked me if I can ship sooner and is willing to pay additional money for it. Unfortunately, Tradesy now has his order on hold and I don't know how long they will release it. Not sure if he used the coupon at all but I can't seem to find any information on it on my settings. Anyway, I'm just hoping this buyer won't give me any trouble once he receives it. My family member would like to have the money so I hope everything goes smoothly. Crossing fingers.


In my experience, the orders you think are going to be trouble turn out to be fine, and some of those you think will go smoothly, don't. You never know, so it doesn't do any good to worry until something happens.

ETA: Tradesy just released money for a bag I was worried would be returned due to the damage that was described. Weeks ago I sold an item that was perfect, and yet it was returned.


----------



## Brandonblevins

I bought a Danube from tradesy for $150, it is from 1989 and in mint condition other than cracking on the strap holder base on the sides of the bag. Great price and I received it in 4 days.


----------



## GemsBerry

Catbird9 said:


> This got me thinking. I agree that it's hardly worth the effort to accommodate these requests. But if you have the time and inclination, just grab a pair of jeans and a top from your closet, lay them out on the floor, and pose the bag with your stick figure "mannequin."


that's great idea


----------



## NANI1972

Twice last week the same item was sold in my closet and both times i never received a sale confirmation. It was a two day process each time and I'm guessing it was the same buyer each time. It really is annoying when the sale doesn't go through the first time and then too have it happen again a few days later is beyond frustrating. I wish we had more control over this process, such as having an option to cancel it ourselves as the seller.


----------



## domifreaka

nicole0612 said:


> So frustrating! Sorry.


Thanks, it happened again today. Once again, an expensive item- $1,700. I woke up at 6am and it was under sold, now its back to active.

I think tradesy must've changed the policy somehow because I had it happen ONCE in all of 2016, and now it seems like every 3rd time I "sell" something it never actually goes through. One time I had a buyer message me saying they wanted her to CALL (not email) and confirm the shipping address. Total bs considering their phones are open 30mins a day lol  so no wonder so many sales fall through. I think people that buy the more expensive items know they will need to sign for them so they want them delivered to their jobs, I do it all the time.


----------



## GemsBerry

when do Tradesy codes appear nowadays? at the end of the month? I want something and code will help


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> when do Tradesy codes appear nowadays? at the end of the month? I want something and code will help


Yep end of month these days.


----------



## Catbird9

NM


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Twice last week the same item was sold in my closet and both times i never received a sale confirmation. It was a two day process each time and I'm guessing it was the same buyer each time. It really is annoying when the sale doesn't go through the first time and then too have it happen again a few days later is beyond frustrating. I wish we had more control over this process, such as having an option to cancel it ourselves as the seller.





domifreaka said:


> Thanks, it happened again today. Once again, an expensive item- $1,700. I woke up at 6am and it was under sold, now its back to active.
> 
> I think tradesy must've changed the policy somehow because I had it happen ONCE in all of 2016, and now it seems like every 3rd time I "sell" something it never actually goes through. One time I had a buyer message me saying they wanted her to CALL (not email) and confirm the shipping address. Total bs considering their phones are open 30mins a day lol  so no wonder so many sales fall through. I think people that buy the more expensive items know they will need to sign for them so they want them delivered to their jobs, I do it all the time.


it happens to me more often nowadays too. it looks like Tradesy payment processor has a bug that flags too many transactions and unreasonable address confirmation policy by phone. Tradesy doesn't care if they lose commission from independent sellers, even for expensive items. why bother, they focus on pro-sellers.


----------



## jmc3007

Also I think buyers aren't updating their addresses correctly to reflect where the item should be shipped, it's not that Tradesy care whether an address is work or home as as long as it's updated under the buyer's profile. I've shipped several times to work addresses so I don believe it's not due to that. Whenever I buy on Tradesy during checkout process it's clearly marked where item will be shipped. I've been informed that Tradesy need their records to match what's on file and can't be changed after the fact. As for PayPal, I keep several shipping addresses on file and transactions always go through (I even have one shipping address as international).


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> Also I think buyers aren't updating their addresses correctly to reflect where the item should be shipped, it's not that Tradesy care whether an address is work or home as as long as it's updated under the buyer's profile. I've shipped several times to work addresses so I don believe it's not due to that. Whenever I buy on Tradesy during checkout process it's clearly marked where item will be shipped. I've been informed that Tradesy need their records to match what's on file and can't be changed after the fact. As for PayPal, I keep several shipping addresses on file and transactions always go through (I even have one shipping address as international).


usually banks don't approve transactions if there's inconsistency between shipping and billing address. but PayPal stores old addresses even if you deleted them and an old address can pop up unexpectedly. But what worries me is increased number of these cases on Tradesy while number of sales dropped. and as buyer if I know it was a wrong address I would call to fix it, but transactions are cancelled because most buyers never call, which makes me think it's not buyers, it's Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> usually banks don't approve transactions if there's inconsistency between shipping and billing address. but PayPal stores old addresses even if you deleted them and an old address can pop up unexpectedly. But what worries me is increased number of these cases on Tradesy while number of sales dropped. and as buyer if I know it was a wrong address I would call to fix it, but transactions are cancelled because most buyers never call, which makes me think it's not buyers, it's Tradesy.


Paypal allows you to have multiple addresses but some merchants can have settings that require your shipping address to match the address that is associated with your credit card. I remember once I was trying to buy something and have it shipped to my daughter, and it was impossible even though I had her address in my Paypal. Tradesy may have the same restriction in some cases, like it might not be enough that you have put the address in your Tradesy account if it doesn't match the address on your card. Sometimes people move and don't change their credit card address. It's easy to forget if they have paperless billing.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Paypal allows you to have multiple addresses but some merchants can have settings that require your shipping address to match the address that is associated with your credit card. I remember once I was trying to buy something and have it shipped to my daughter, and it was impossible even though I had her address in my Paypal. Tradesy may have the same restriction in some cases, like it might not be enough that you have put the address in your Tradesy account if it doesn't match the address on your card. Sometimes people move and don't change their credit card address. It's easy to forget if they have paperless billing.


yes I keep several addresses different from my billing that I currently use, not inactive or old, for gifting purposes like you mentioned or to my work. I know I've sent several packages from Tradesy to buyers' workplaces, at least a dozen times over the last 2 years. without hearing from the buyers who got declined, it's hard to make educated guesses.

I can only recall one decline in memory, and I think it had something to do with her credit or using Affirm, though about a week later the same item was purchased. pretty sure it's the same person as it was somewhat an unusual bag that not everyone was clamoring for


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> yes I keep several addresses different from my billing that I currently use, not inactive or old, for gifting purposes like you mentioned or to my work. I know I've sent several packages from Tradesy to buyers' workplaces, at least a dozen times over the last 2 years. without hearing from the buyers who got declined, it's hard to make educated guesses.


I've never had a sale disappear that I know of. Mine are usually cheaper items so the authentication process probably isn't as complete. The longest I've had an item in limbo was 36 hours and the sale eventually came through. I think it was a $300 item.


----------



## whateve

Tradesy's VIP service: https://www.tradesy.com/blog/vip-selling/


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone had luck recently having your funds released early if a buyer messages you that they are happy with their purchase?


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone had luck recently having your funds released early if a buyer messages you that they are happy with their purchase?


I heard they weren't doing that anymore so I didn't try.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> I heard they weren't doing that anymore so I didn't try.



Yep, I heard it too. That's why I was asking to see if I should bother with trying to get my funds released early.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

So I have this buyer who has been contacting me for a month now to lower the price on one of my purses. She said she is outside of the country and has to have someone buy it for her. She is from Mynamar and Tradesy shipping is not available there, I guess, per her. I did lower the price for awhile and never heard back, so I raised the price back up. A month later she comes back and says that she is sorry and she was on a business trip and she had someone ready to buy the purse at the price we agreed on, but the price had changed. So I told her since she never bought it that I raised the price.

So I kindly changed the price back that same morning to what she wanted it for and told her I will change it back at midnight if she doesn't purchase it. Come this morning, the purse wasn't purchased so I changed the price back. She just wrote me, "Hello, please set it fixed price and don't change it for a while. As it is a little time difference from my place and I have to ask other person to.buy it for me, I dont know what time exactly that person will buy  It will be better if you set fixed one. Thank you"

I'm kinda irritated and don't really want to change it now. I don't have a good feeling about it. Why is it taking so long? I feel like she is playing games with me.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Tradesy's VIP service: https://www.tradesy.com/blog/vip-selling/



Interesting...


----------



## EGBDF

alwayscoffee89 said:


> So I have this buyer who has been contacting me for a month now to lower the price on one of my purses. She said she is outside of the country and has to have someone buy it for her. She is from Mynamar and Tradesy shipping is not available there, I guess, per her. I did lower the price for awhile and never heard back, so I raised the price back up. A month later she comes back and says that she is sorry and she was on a business trip and she had someone ready to buy the purse at the price we agreed on, but the price had changed. So I told her since she never bought it that I raised the price.
> 
> So I kindly changed the price back that same morning to what she wanted it for and told her I will change it back at midnight if she doesn't purchase it. Come this morning, the purse wasn't purchased so I changed the price back. She just wrote me, "Hello, please set it fixed price and don't change it for a while. As it is a little time difference from my place and I have to ask other person to.buy it for me, I dont know what time exactly that person will buy  It will be better if you set fixed one. Thank you"
> 
> I'm kinda irritated and don't really want to change it now. I don't have a good feeling about it. Why is it taking so long? I feel like she is playing games with me.


I guess if you are willing to sell it for that lower price, I would lower the price for 4 or 5 days. If her story is true, it could take more than just 12 hours to coordinate with someone else to buy it, with the time differences, and getting more than 2 people to coordinate something can sometimes be difficult. That's what I would do anyways, but only if I was willing to sell it at the lower price. Because someone else could buy it, right? I wouldn't go back and forth with her about buying/not buying though as I think that would be annoying for me. Good luck.


----------



## laurie00

The only problem with keeping the price lower is that if you have opted into the sale option on Tradesy, you could lower the price for this woman and then Tradesy could put the item on sale with their 5%, 10%, 15% off option and suddenly the item is selling for the price you lowered it to minus the % off that you selected when Tradesy puts things on sale.  This happened to me -- I lowered the price and left it there for 2 days; then I get a notice of the sale minus another 10% because Tradesy put it on sale (of course they give you no notice of what items they have put on sale) and so I had to sell it for the lower price that we agreed to minus another 10% for the Tradesy sale.  I hope this makes sense????  So, like you, I tell people it will be lowered for 24 hours and then I am putting it back to the original price so that I don't get caught in some tradesy sale and I get even less money.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

laurie00 said:


> The only problem with keeping the price lower is that if you have opted into the sale option on Tradesy, you could lower the price for this woman and then Tradesy could put the item on sale with their 5%, 10%, 15% off option and suddenly the item is selling for the price you lowered it to minus the % off that you selected when Tradesy puts things on sale.  This happened to me -- I lowered the price and left it there for 2 days; then I get a notice of the sale minus another 10% because Tradesy put it on sale (of course they give you no notice of what items they have put on sale) and so I had to sell it for the lower price that we agreed to minus another 10% for the Tradesy sale.  I hope this makes sense????  So, like you, I tell people it will be lowered for 24 hours and then I am putting it back to the original price so that I don't get caught in some tradesy sale and I get even less money.



You opted in the sales. You can go to your account settings and opt out. I don't do that. I have complete control and knowledge of my current prices.


----------



## jmc3007

Woohoo thought we'd have to wait until end of month


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I didnt sell much at all this sale..


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I didnt sell much at all this sale..


I didn't sell anything. It's been dead for about a week.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I didn't sell anything. It's been dead for about a week.



I finally sold something. Small item but I'm still glad since I am trying to streamline my bags to the essentials.


----------



## Fullcloset

EGBDF said:


> I've noticed that Tradesy now deletes any negative comment on their FB page.


Well then just give your feedback on a site like yelp or this one - I landed a Tradesy replied then got bashed by 2 other sellers agreeing with me. 
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Tradesy_com


----------



## Fullcloset

domifreaka said:


> Mercari is usually my to go app for items under $300. Be ready for "what's your lowest" comments under every listing. TONS OF FAKES, hence tons of "how do i know its real" customers. I keep reporting the counterfeit bags and they do not get taken down.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend them for high-end items, I had 2 returns (both ruled in buyers favor) and it was very hard to reach CS. Bunch of automated emails. With that being said, tradesy is about 60% of my sales, Mercari 20%, ebay 15 and posh 5.


I looked into Mercari and I liked what I saw. I am going to try them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## anthrosphere

I finally deposited the funds today for the LV wallet sale!! Unfortunately lost $100.05 after the crappy fees, though.D:< *grumbles*


----------



## jmc3007

anthrosphere said:


> I finally deposited the funds today for the LV wallet sale!! Unfortunately lost $100.05 after the crappy fees, though.D:< *grumbles*


congrats!! money coming is always a good thing. FYI you can always check during the listing creation or post listing in edit mode how much exactly you'll be paid after various fees


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sold another $1,600 worth of merchandise.


----------



## EGBDF

kkfiregirl said:


> Sold another $1,600 worth of merchandise.


Wow, that's great!


----------



## kkfiregirl

EGBDF said:


> Wow, that's great!



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

kkfiregirl said:


> Sold another $1,600 worth of merchandise.


Wow, that's wonderful! I haven't sold anything in a week.


----------



## kkfiregirl

whateve said:


> Wow, that's wonderful! I haven't sold anything in a week.



They were used LV bags. I think LV always sells.


----------



## nicole0612

I had nothing happening for so long, then I sold one bag on Friday and one on Saturday


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I had nothing happening for so long, then I sold one bag on Friday and one on Saturday


Congratulations!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!! I just spent the past hour and a half making the perfect package and documenting for one of them. Selling is exhausting


----------



## alwayscoffee89

kkfiregirl said:


> Sold another $1,600 worth of merchandise.



Me as well! It's been a good month


----------



## anthrosphere

jmc3007 said:


> congrats!! money coming is always a good thing. FYI you can always check during the listing creation or post listing in edit mode how much exactly you'll be paid after various fees



I priced the wallet around retail price since it was brand new. If I had priced it higher no one would buy it. Oh well. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## NANI1972

Tradsey has the worst CS! I called this mornings to ask why available funds showing in my account yesterday was no longer available and was told it was never available. The buyer requested a return but I never received an email and the money was available in my account late yesterday because I looked and I was going to transfer it to my bank account but waited because I thought about purchasing something with my credit. The customer service representative was such a jerk, he told me that money never was available and I would never receive an email for a return. He kept talking over me and saying the same thing over and over again. I asked him if the buyer requested a return after the timeframe, which could even be minutes after and he said she requested well within her timeframe. And then he asked me if I wanted him to keep repeating himself and I finally just hung up.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey has the worst CS! I called this mornings to ask why available funds showing in my account yesterday was no longer available and was told it was never available. The buyer requested a return but I never received an email and the money was available in my account late yesterday because I looked and I was going to transfer it to my bank account but waited because I thought about purchasing something with my credit. The customer service representative was such a jerk, he told me that money never was available and I would never receive an email for a return. He kept talking over me and saying the same thing over and over again. I asked him if the buyer requested a return after the timeframe, which could even be minutes after and he said she requested well within her timeframe. And then he asked me if I wanted him to keep repeating himself and I finally just hung up.



Wow. I've never had this kind of experience. Every one has been super nice to me. 

Sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## NANI1972

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Wow. I've never had this kind of experience. Every one has been super nice to me.
> 
> Sorry you had to go through that!



What ticked me off is being told that "it never happened",  I saw it with my own eyes several times yesterday that the money was available. It's like calling me a liar I'll telling me I'm seeing things wrong.
All he had to do really was apologize and say there was some type of a glitch in the system or something other than telling me basically that I didn't  see what I saw.
It also kind of makes me believe that she might have requested a return after the timeframe cut off but they still honor that.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey has the worst CS! I called this mornings to ask why available funds showing in my account yesterday was no longer available and was told it was never available. The buyer requested a return but I never received an email and the money was available in my account late yesterday because I looked and I was going to transfer it to my bank account but waited because I thought about purchasing something with my credit. The customer service representative was such a jerk, he told me that money never was available and I would never receive an email for a return. He kept talking over me and saying the same thing over and over again. I asked him if the buyer requested a return after the timeframe, which could even be minutes after and he said she requested well within her timeframe. And then he asked me if I wanted him to keep repeating himself and I finally just hung up.


wow, that's horrible! I know it happens, so he was wrong. Once they released money for an item mistakenly (it was before the item was even delivered), I withdrew it, and when money for the next item was released, the amount was reduced by the amount they have released early. I have also seen it happen where my money was released on the 4th day and taken back on the 5th.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey has the worst CS! I called this mornings to ask why available funds showing in my account yesterday was no longer available and was told it was never available. The buyer requested a return but I never received an email and the money was available in my account late yesterday because I looked and I was going to transfer it to my bank account but waited because I thought about purchasing something with my credit. The customer service representative was such a jerk, he told me that money never was available and I would never receive an email for a return. He kept talking over me and saying the same thing over and over again. I asked him if the buyer requested a return after the timeframe, which could even be minutes after and he said she requested well within her timeframe. And then he asked me if I wanted him to keep repeating himself and I finally just hung up.


From what I've gathered it seems like the only time you get an email notification that an item is being returned is when the buyer selects "Unsure if this item is authentic". For all other reasons, such as sizing, I don't believe you get a notice. I'm not 100% sure about this but someone else mentioned it in the forum and from my selling/buying experiance it sounds about right!


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> From what I've gathered it seems like the only time you get an email notification that an item is being returned is when the buyer selects "Unsure if this item is authentic". For all other reasons, such as sizing, I don't believe you get a notice. I'm not 100% sure about this but someone else mentioned it in the forum and from my selling/buying experiance it sounds about right!



I received emails before for returns that were not for authentication reasons. But that's not even my main gripe, it was him arguing with me
And being so rude.


----------



## domifreaka

Someone messaged me saying they wanted to return a travel bag because there was a gum stain inside. I said "yes, the gum stain has its own photo in the listing AND its mentioned under the "please notes". She replied saying "oh, I see it now. You didn't mention the storage odor though"
There was NO odor, the bag has been sitting in my house. Of course tradesy accepted the return and shipped the bag back to me. From now on, I'm including odor under EVERY listing.

Good news: called tradesy today for something else, only a 2minute hold. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## domifreaka

whateve said:


> Wow, that's wonderful! I haven't sold anything in a week.


my last sale was sunday, other than that I've been getting a ton of low ballers with ridicules offers ($800 for a $1,400 chanel, etc.)


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> my last sale was sunday, other than that I've been getting a ton of low ballers with ridicules offers ($800 for a $1,400 chanel, etc.)


Still no sales. It's been 10 days.


----------



## domifreaka

whateve said:


> Still no sales. It's been 10 days.


How many items do you have in your closet?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> Still no sales. It's been 10 days.


Wow , I was about to post the same thing. 2 weeks for me , that`s the longest since I`ve been selling on Tradesy.

All of my Items under $50 are labeled FINAL SALE now. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Wow , I was about to post the same thing. 2 weeks for me , that`s the longest since I`ve been selling on Tradesy.
> 
> All of my Items under $50 are labeled FINAL SALE now. Has this happened to anyone else?



I bought a couple Final Sale from some closets. They were under $50. One girl cancelled the sale because it wasn't the right price. It was Kate Spade tights by the way for $25. Do those sell for more than that? I just found some for $18 so worked out for me. I'm wondering if Tradesy marked hers down??


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Wow , I was about to post the same thing. 2 weeks for me , that`s the longest since I`ve been selling on Tradesy.
> 
> All of my Items under $50 are labeled FINAL SALE now. Has this happened to anyone else?


Whoa, I didn't know they were going to label my under $50 items final sale!


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> How many items do you have in your closet?


Close to 100.


----------



## domifreaka

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Wow , I was about to post the same thing. 2 weeks for me , that`s the longest since I`ve been selling on Tradesy.
> 
> All of my Items under $50 are labeled FINAL SALE now. Has this happened to anyone else?






whateve said:


> Close to 100.



I have 70. April was my slowest month ever, first week of may I had a sale a day and now back to maybe 2 sales a week. I hope this isn't the new normal.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

domifreaka said:


> I have 70. April was my slowest month ever, first week of may I had a sale a day and now back to maybe 2 sales a week. I hope this isn't the new normal.



How much do you normally sell? I usually have under 20 items and April was a nice month for me! I think I sold 4-5 things.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> How much do you normally sell? I usually have under 20 items and April was a nice month for me! I think I sold 4-5 things.


WAIT. I meant May was a good month, so far 4, but they were nice sales. April I only sold 1 cheap thing. March I sold 5.


----------



## domifreaka

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey has the worst CS! I called this mornings to ask why available funds showing in my account yesterday was no longer available and was told it was never available. The buyer requested a return but I never received an email and the money was available in my account late yesterday because I looked and I was going to transfer it to my bank account but waited because I thought about purchasing something with my credit. The customer service representative was such a jerk, he told me that money never was available and I would never receive an email for a return. He kept talking over me and saying the same thing over and over again. I asked him if the buyer requested a return after the timeframe, which could even be minutes after and he said she requested well within her timeframe. And then he asked me if I wanted him to keep repeating himself and I finally just hung up.



wow, that's horrible! I never had that happen to me, they usually sound like 17yr old chill high school grads that are trying to get me off the phone to hit the beach.
I'm not sure how it is now but last year I looked at the job openings they had at tradesy and of course part time CS was one of them. Guess what the compensation was.....HEALTH INSURANCE and benefits. LITERALLY. You work answering the phones and you don't even get minimum wage, you only get health insurance. I'm not sure how that's legally possible but I think it had something to do with being an independent contractor or something.


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> WAIT. I meant May was a good month, so far 4, but they were nice sales. April I only sold 1 cheap thing. March I sold 5.


I sold 4 things already in May on Tradesy. The month started out great but now there is nothing. I usually sell between 15-30 items a month across all platforms. Ebay is dead for me too. About 1/3 of my items are under $50. I had no idea they were marked final sale. I just raised a few of them to $50.01.


----------



## domifreaka

alwayscoffee89 said:


> WAIT. I meant May was a good month, so far 4, but they were nice sales. April I only sold 1 cheap thing. March I sold 5.


with 50-65 listings (rarely do I go up to 70) I average a sale a day. There are some weeks with no sales at all but then there are sale weekends when I sell 3-4 items a day. My price range is $200-$2,000. I think I have a couple of wallets and shoes for 190 but nothing cheaper.


----------



## domifreaka

whateve said:


> I sold 4 things already in May on Tradesy. The month started out great but now there is nothing. I usually sell between 15-30 items a month across all platforms. Ebay is dead for me too. About 1/3 of my items are under $50. I had no idea they were marked final sale. I just raised a few of them to $50.01.


Ebay has been really dead, maybe people are saving money before the summer, who knows. I thought that bags would be in higher demand in the spring/summer but maybe im wrong


----------



## alwayscoffee89

domifreaka said:


> wow, that's horrible! I never had that happen to me, they usually sound like 17yr old chill high school grads that are trying to get me off the phone to hit the beach.
> I'm not sure how it is now but last year I looked at the job openings they had at tradesy and of course part time CS was one of them. Guess what the compensation was.....HEALTH INSURANCE and benefits. LITERALLY. You work answering the phones and you don't even get minimum wage, you only get health insurance. I'm not sure how that's legally possible but I think it had something to do with being an independent contractor or something.



No, they make a salary. Just checked online. Benefits are included. They have pretty awesome benefits with catered lunches and a dog friendly office. They make close to $36k a year. That's where our money is going.


----------



## domifreaka

alwayscoffee89 said:


> No, they make a salary. Just checked online. Benefits are included. They have pretty awesome benefits with catered lunches and a dog friendly office. They make close to $36k a year. That's where our money is going.


On tradesy website under careers all of them have "competitive salary" listed under compensation except the CS. Under CS They only list "Comprehensive benefits (Medical, Dental, Vision, 401k)". So I assume that means no salary, no?


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> On tradesy website under careers all of them have "competitive salary" listed under compensation except the CS. Under CS They only list "Comprehensive benefits (Medical, Dental, Vision, 401k)". So I assume that means no salary, no?


It could also mean "non-competitive salary" which could translate to minimum wage.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Whoa, I didn't know they were going to label my under $50 items final sale!


I speculated as much, that Tradesy will eliminate returns below certain thresholds. it's just way too labor intensive to process/accept/store returned items. wouldn't be surprised that the limit will eventually creep up to $300-500 range to qualify for returns.


----------



## whateve

I finally made a sale, but on ebay. It was one of my $50 items.


----------



## fashion_victim9

How do you like this?
I sold the shoes 4 days ago. Tradesy sent me e-mail, I confirmed sale, printed shipping label and sent it the next day. Everything as usual. 
And now I've accidentally noticed that those shoes are for sale in my closet, like those sale never happened, nothing in my sales or payouts. USPS shows that the package is shipped on time and on it's way to buyer!!!!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> How do you like this?
> I sold the shoes 4 days ago. Tradesy sent me e-mail, I confirmed sale, printed shipping label and sent it the next day. Everything as usual.
> And now I've accidentally noticed that those shoes are for sale in my closet, like those sale never happened, nothing in my sales or payouts. USPS shows that the package is shipped on time and on it's way to buyer!!!!


OMG! How could this happen?!! Doubly annoying is that you can't get anyone to talk to about it now!


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> OMG! How could this happen?!! Doubly annoying is that you can't get anyone to talk to about it now!



I e-mailed them with all the labels, screenshots etc and hope the truth will be on my side, but the situation itself is so absurd


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> OMG! How could this happen?!! Doubly annoying is that you can't get anyone to talk to about it now!



maybe they cancelled this sale right after I printed the label, but I didn't notice, but is it supposed to be my problem since they confirmed sale and gave me usps label for shipment?


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> How do you like this?
> I sold the shoes 4 days ago. Tradesy sent me e-mail, I confirmed sale, printed shipping label and sent it the next day. Everything as usual.
> And now I've accidentally noticed that those shoes are for sale in my closet, like those sale never happened, nothing in my sales or payouts. USPS shows that the package is shipped on time and on it's way to buyer!!!!



Wow, this is awful! Wouldn't they confirm the sale before sending the email with the shipping label? I wonder if you need to intercept the package if you can't get ahold of Tradesy?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> maybe they cancelled this sale right after I printed the label, but I didn't notice, but is it supposed to be my problem since they confirmed sale and gave me usps label for shipment?


I don't think that is possible. They don't want sellers to cancel. If they cancelled it after you confirmed, how would they know you got the message?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I e-mailed them with all the labels, screenshots etc and hope the truth will be on my side, but the situation itself is so absurd





nicole0612 said:


> Wow, this is awful! Wouldn't they confirm the sale before sending the email with the shipping label? I wonder if you need to intercept the package if you can't get ahold of Tradesy?


Tradesy probably won't even look at the messages until Tuesday and the package will probably be delivered by then.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, this is awful! Wouldn't they confirm the sale before sending the email with the shipping label? I wonder if you need to intercept the package if you can't get ahold of Tradesy?



return address is Tradesy office, so I can't intercept it. Hope they will deal with it, as I did everything right


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> return address is Tradesy office, so I can't intercept it. Hope they will deal with it, as I did everything right



That's true, but at least you would be sure to get your item returned to you. Obviously having your sale go through is the ideal scenario, but the worst case would be if you were not paid for the item and it was never returned to you from the "buyer". Have you tried to reach out to the "buyer"? Sorry, not sure what to call them exactly.


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> That's true, but at least you would be sure to get your item returned to you. Obviously having your sale go through is the ideal scenario, but the worst case would be if you were not paid for the item and it was never returned to you from the "buyer". Have you tried to reach out to the "buyer"? Sorry, not sure what to call them exactly.



It's a Tradsey label like she mentioned, it would be returned to Tradsey.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> That's true, but at least you would be sure to get your item returned to you. Obviously having your sale go through is the ideal scenario, but the worst case would be if you were not paid for the item and it was never returned to you from the "buyer". Have you tried to reach out to the "buyer"? Sorry, not sure what to call them exactly.



I don't even know who it was there's no name in their e-mail confirming sale, and nothing left on site like it never existed.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> That's true, but at least you would be sure to get your item returned to you. Obviously having your sale go through is the ideal scenario, but the worst case would be if you were not paid for the item and it was never returned to you from the "buyer". Have you tried to reach out to the "buyer"? Sorry, not sure what to call them exactly.


Since the sale no longer appears in her Tradesy account, she might have trouble finding the buyer, unless she can find the buyer in her messages from when she confirmed the sale.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't even know who it was there's no name in their e-mail confirming sale, and nothing left on site like it never existed.


When you confirmed the sale, did you send the buyer a message? Could that still be in your messages? What happens if you click on the link in the email you originally got for the sale?


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Since the sale no longer appears in her Tradesy account, she might have trouble finding the buyer, unless she can find the buyer in her messages from when she confirmed the sale.



found the name, but it's like Anna V., not the actual name of Tradesy closet


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> When you confirmed the sale, did you send the buyer a message? Could that still be in your messages? What happens if you click on the link in the email you originally got for the sale?



nope, did't send anything, just confirmed. and when I click on it I just see my listing that is live, not sold


----------



## alwayscoffee89

This is the most bizarre and scary thing I've heard! How does this happen?


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> This is the most bizarre and scary thing I've heard! How does this happen?



hope it's not gonna be a new Tradesy tradition, just a single glitch


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> hope it's not gonna be a new Tradesy tradition, just a single glitch



I don't even get it. You confirmed it and printed a label? This makes me very wary.


----------



## fashion_victim9

and here's the tracking, no secure location available. so maybe she will not pick it up and the package will be returned to Tradesy, but anyways it's their problem, not mine https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?tLabels=9401910898416013146173


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I don't even get it. You confirmed it and printed a label? This makes me very wary.



yes! and shipped. and than accidentally noticed the shoes are live. no e-mails, nothing


----------



## poopsie

Eeeeeeppppppp! 
I finally sold something (Dec 2016 was my last completed sale) and now this? 
I will confirm the sale, but since i am working this weekend I most likely wouldn't be able to ship until Tues anyway


----------



## fashion_victim9

poopsie said:


> Eeeeeeppppppp!
> I finally sold something (Dec 2016 was my last completed sale) and now this?
> I will confirm the sale, but since i am working this weekend I most likely wouldn't be able to ship until Tues anyway



don't hurry with shipping, take a look at my comment above


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> nope, did't send anything, just confirmed. and when I click on it I just see my listing that is live, not sold


When I confirm, I write a little message, like "Thank you for your purchase." That shows in my messages even if they don't respond. I didn't even know you could confirm without writing a message.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> When I confirm, I write a little message, like "Thank you for your purchase." That shows in my messages even if they don't respond. I didn't even know you could confirm without writing a message.



I only know you don't have to write a message because more than half of the things I buy, no one ever says thank you for your purchase or anything


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I only know you don't have to write a message because more than half of the things I buy, no one ever says thank you for your purchase or anything


I don't recall ever getting a thank you message on my purchases either. Only about half of my buyers respond to my message so I figure some of them aren't seeing it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I don't recall ever getting a thank you message on my purchases either. Only about half of my buyers respond to my message so I figure some of them aren't seeing it.



exactly my thoughts and calculation. I focus on safe packaging and fast shipping, and send messages only if I need to clarify smth etc, or if a buyer messaged me with questions / offers before or after purchase. and when I buy something, I prefer to get messages only in case if it's some important information.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> exactly my thoughts and calculation. I focus on safe packaging and fast shipping, and send messages only if I need to clarify smth etc, or if a buyer messaged me with questions / offers before or after purchase. and when I buy something, I prefer to get messages only in case if it's some important information.


You're lucky you saved the tracking number for proof. I guess you didn't take a picture of the label. I think I'm going to do that from now on.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> You're lucky you saved the tracking number for proof. I guess you didn't take a picture of the label. I think I'm going to do that from now on.


actually I did, both screenshot of the label and a picture of the box with label on I always do it, just in case


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> actually I did, both screenshot of the label and a picture of the box with label on I always do it, just in case


That's good. Tradesy can't deny the sale if you have a picture of the label, right? You can't generate the label yourself, so it had to come from them.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That's good. Tradesy can't deny the sale if you have a picture of the label, right? You can't generate the label yourself, so it had to come from them.



fingers crossed


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I hate, HATE, the shipping package deal that Tradesy has. Now since "shipping is included" it's hard to tell who used that feature until you buy it and they send you an email that they will be sending a Tradesy box to seller. Yuck. It takes them forever! It's been almost a week and the seller still hasn't gotten it!


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> It's a Tradsey label like she mentioned, it would be returned to Tradsey.



I understand, but I assume Tradesy would ship it back to her, while the buyer who didn't actually pay for it (since the sale was cancelled) may not.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't even know who it was there's no name in their e-mail confirming sale, and nothing left on site like it never existed.



Very scary. I'm glad you have a positive attitude! I wish you the best luck!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Since the sale no longer appears in her Tradesy account, she might have trouble finding the buyer, unless she can find the buyer in her messages from when she confirmed the sale.



You're right! I didn't realize that the whole history had disappeared.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Very scary. I'm glad you have a positive attitude! I wish you the best luck!



thank you


----------



## fashion_victim9

I don't know what and why they are doing there!!! 
Just sold the shoes 30 minutes ago, very expensive ones. Gave my buyer $300 discount and she bought them for $1700. I saw it, the price was 1700 during transaction, and the buyer confirmed she paid in full.
And now when I look at my sold items, it seems like the shoes were on sale and were sold for $1666!!! 
Sale confirmation e-mail says  "This item sold during a limited-time price drop at *2% off".* That is NOT true, there wasn't any price drops and all my items are full priced at the moment. And it's never 2%, it's 5 regarding to my settings.  
So they just decided I want to share another 2% or what? Buyer paid full amount and I will get 1666 minus 18%!!! I am so pissed off!!!!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't know what and why they are doing there!!!
> Just sold the shoes 30 minutes ago, very expensive ones. Gave my buyer $300 discount and she bought them for $1700. I saw it, the price was 1700 during transaction, and the buyer confirmed she paid in full.
> And now when I look at my sold items, it seems like the shoes were on sale and were sold for $1666!!!
> Sale confirmation e-mail says  "This item sold during a limited-time price drop at *2% off".* That is NOT true, there wasn't any price drops and all my items are full priced at the moment. And it's never 2%, it's 5 regarding to my settings.
> So they just decided I want to share another 2% or what? Buyer paid full amount and I will get 1666 minus 18%!!! I am so pissed off!!!!!



What?! Cancel the sale and tell her to buy again. Make up something.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> What?! Cancel the sale and tell her to buy again. Make up something.



she will lose her $50 discount for the very first purchase or will change her mind, I was selling these shoes for YEAR and can't lose this sale.


----------



## fashion_victim9

don't know if it was honest mistake or new trick (maybe they hope sellers will never know if buyer paid in full or discounted price)
but pls BE CAREFUL


----------



## HandbagDiva354

fashion_victim9 said:


> she will lose her $50 discount for the very first purchase or will change her mind, I was selling these shoes for YEAR and can't lose this sale.


I would make my complaint with Tradesy not the buyer. Contact customer service and make them explain what happened.


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> How do you like this?
> I sold the shoes 4 days ago. Tradesy sent me e-mail, I confirmed sale, printed shipping label and sent it the next day. Everything as usual.
> And now I've accidentally noticed that those shoes are for sale in my closet, like those sale never happened, nothing in my sales or payouts. USPS shows that the package is shipped on time and on it's way to buyer!!!!





fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't know what and why they are doing there!!!
> Just sold the shoes 30 minutes ago, very expensive ones. Gave my buyer $300 discount and she bought them for $1700. I saw it, the price was 1700 during transaction, and the buyer confirmed she paid in full.
> And now when I look at my sold items, it seems like the shoes were on sale and were sold for $1666!!!
> Sale confirmation e-mail says  "This item sold during a limited-time price drop at *2% off".* That is NOT true, there wasn't any price drops and all my items are full priced at the moment. And it's never 2%, it's 5 regarding to my settings.
> So they just decided I want to share another 2% or what? Buyer paid full amount and I will get 1666 minus 18%!!! I am so pissed off!!!!!


Both of these f-ups are Tradesy mistakes (or "on-purposes") and both are going to cost you money. 

With the first, IMO they owe you the money for the sale since it's safely assumed that they wouldn't have sent you the shipping label had the item not been purchased and paid for. There's no way for them to argue themselves out of that one. 

If they lose anything on that sale, it's their problem and you shouldn't have any responsibility nor take any loss. 

As for the second one, your settings should whether you were "having a sale" at the time and again, IMO they're responsible for making up the difference of $34.


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I would make my complaint with Tradesy not the buyer. Contact customer service and make them explain what happened.



agree, that's not the buyer's problem. already sent them e-mail and will call on Tuesday


----------



## BeenBurned

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I would make my complaint with Tradesy not the buyer. Contact customer service and make them explain what happened.


I agree. The buyer did exactly what she was supposed to do. (Although she also got ripped off if she paid $1700 and the seller loses $34 of it.)


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Both of these f-ups are Tradesy mistakes (or "on-purposes") and both are going to cost you money.
> 
> With the first, IMO they owe you the money for the sale since it's safely assumed that they wouldn't have sent you the shipping label had the item not been purchased and paid for. There's no way for them to argue themselves out of that one.
> 
> If they lose anything on that sale, it's their problem and you shouldn't have any responsibility nor take any loss.
> 
> As for the second one, your settings should whether you were "having a sale" at the time and again, IMO they're responsible for making up the difference of $34.



and both happened to me during short period of time, I am a "lucky girl"
thanks a lot for support! totally agree with every word


----------



## Fullcloset

Just raised all my $20 - 30 items to $50 and deleted anything under $20. Poor buyers. They're not getting any deals on Tradesy anymore. I listed the same stuff on  Ebay now for less then half the price. Smart buyers who find something on Tradesy will just go do a search on Mercari or Ebay now and buy it there.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I don't recall ever getting a thank you message on my purchases either. Only about half of my buyers respond to my message so I figure some of them aren't seeing it.


I once got the sweetest message - I sold a beautiful gown to a girl who wanted to wear it for her engagement party but she wanted a discount because of all her wedding expenses - so I sold it to her for what she wanted. I was never going to wear it again. Well a few weeks later she sent me the sweetest message saying that it fit her perfectly - I gave all the measurements on it - and her photos came out so nice she was using them for her save the date cards. Made me very happy she was so happy.


----------



## Fullcloset

domifreaka said:


> Someone messaged me saying they wanted to return a travel bag because there was a gum stain inside. I said "yes, the gum stain has its own photo in the listing AND its mentioned under the "please notes". She replied saying "oh, I see it now. You didn't mention the storage odor though"
> There was NO odor, the bag has been sitting in my house. Of course tradesy accepted the return and shipped the bag back to me. From now on, I'm including odor under EVERY listing.
> 
> Good news: called tradesy today for something else, only a 2minute hold. Pleasant surprise.


But did it have an odor when you got it back?  Because if it didn't have an odor when Tradesy got it - I don't understand why they won't accept the return and if it did have an odor when you got it back - then you should have some recourse against the buyer who must have created it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Finally got a sale today!
First in 2 1/2 weeks. It was an LV item that I probably priced too low considering it got 54 likes in the 3 days it was listed. Anyway I'm just happy I have some movement in my closet. [emoji106]


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Finally got a sale today!
> First in 2 1/2 weeks. It was an LV item that I probably priced too low considering it got 54 likes in the 3 days it was listed. Anyway I'm just happy I have some movement in my closet. [emoji106]


Congratulations!! I hope that means things are going to turn around for me too! Today someone on ebay offered me less than 50% for an item because she noticed it has been listed awhile and hasn't sold. I told her I wanted it to go to someone who would appreciate its value.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> Congratulations!! I hope that means things are going to turn around for me too! Today someone on ebay offered me less than 50% for an item because she noticed it has been listed awhile and hasn't sold. I told her I wanted it to go to someone who would appreciate its value.



I agree. I try to be reasonable with my prices but I'll keep them before I just give them away.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hey guys! I sold a purse today and need some advice. I listed it just to see what would happen. I have an authentic Chanel VIP gift that is a crossbody purse. It does not have a serial number which I mentioned in my listing.

It sold immediately, but I'm concerned that the buyer will return it. I sent her a message making sure she read the listing in full and is aware that it is a VIP gift. From what I have researched you can't authenticate a VIP gift. Am I better just to cancel this sale and keep it on my own? I don't want to risk losing my closet because of this.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hey guys! I sold a purse today and need some advice. I listed it just to see what would happen. I have an authentic Chanel VIP gift that is a crossbody purse. It does not have a serial number which I mentioned in my listing.
> 
> It sold immediately, but I'm concerned that the buyer will return it. I sent her a message making sure she read the listing in full and is aware that it is a VIP gift. From what I have researched you can't authenticate a VIP gift. Am I better just to cancel this sale and keep it on my own? I don't want to risk losing my closet because of this.


It's possibly too late for this now, but in a case like this where there's an abberation from the norm, I believe it's worth $7.50 investment to get a professional documentation of authenticity. You don't need to long form; just the basic to show authenticity.

Actually, in thinking about it, you might get that documentation anyway and forward it to the buyer for both your and her peace of mind.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> It's possibly too late for this now, but in a case like this where there's an abberation from the norm, I believe it's worth $7.50 investment to get a professional documentation of authenticity. You don't need to long form; just the basic to show authenticity.
> 
> Actually, in thinking about it, you might get that documentation anyway and forward it to the buyer for both your and her peace of mind.



People authenticate VIP items? Do you recommend anyone?


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> People authenticate VIP items? Do you recommend anyone?



I would check with Etinceler. They can authenticate almost any chanel, so I would start there.


----------



## luv2run41

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hey guys! I sold a purse today and need some advice. I listed it just to see what would happen. I have an authentic Chanel VIP gift that is a crossbody purse. It does not have a serial number which I mentioned in my listing.
> 
> It sold immediately, but I'm concerned that the buyer will return it. I sent her a message making sure she read the listing in full and is aware that it is a VIP gift. From what I have researched you can't authenticate a VIP gift. Am I better just to cancel this sale and keep it on my own? I don't want to risk losing my closet because of this.



My thought is the buyer knew exactly what the bag was and that he/she found a gem. Very rare and special bag thus the quick sale. Try not to worry. I bet the buyer will either cherish the bag or turn around and sell it as a resale.
If you have any issues I would have etincelers authenticate the bag. I really think this won't be a problem for you as a serious Chanel buyer would love this exceptional piece[emoji847]


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I would check with Etinceler. They can authenticate almost any chanel, so I would start there.





luv2run41 said:


> My thought is the buyer knew exactly what the bag was and that he/she found a gem. Very rare and special bag thus the quick sale. Try not to worry. I bet the buyer will either cherish the bag or turn around and sell it as a resale.
> If you have any issues I would have etincelers authenticate the bag. I really think this won't be a problem for you as a serious Chanel buyer would love this exceptional piece[emoji847]





alwayscoffee89 said:


> People authenticate VIP items? Do you recommend anyone?


I don't see why not. If they're authentic, whether GWT or a full priced item, it's still either Chanel or not.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see why not. If they're authentic, whether GWT or a full priced item, it's still either Chanel or not.



I just asked ****************** and they said they only authenticate VIP's with markings. But this VIP does not have any markings. I guess I'll just keep it. Not worth it. It's cute for travel.


----------



## BeenBurned

For this type of item, I'd use an authentication company and/or has a brand expert that specializes in Chanel.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I bought this beautiful Louis Vuitton Lumineuse Empriente Plum bag a week ago for a STEAL!! $780 and brand new condition. I've been wanting one soo bad and I couldn't wait to use it and call it mine. Probably, the first bag that I didn't plan on turning around and selling. I've worked hard and wanted to spoil myself.

I asked when it would ship and she said as soon as she gets the shipping kit (yuck, I don't know why they even have this feature anymore). So a week later, I asked her if she got the kit yet and she said "Just heard from Tradesy and they are wondering why I haven't already shipped it to you so I explained that I had requested a shipping kit for all the obvious reasons to include your address so I have sent them another email and I will stay on this I promise. So sorry for this delay"

I guess she never heard back from them because today she wrote "I am cancelling with Tradesy. Communication is too difficult. Plan to list it on The Real Real. Sorry"

This always happens to me with the dumb shipping kit. It never comes and the seller always has to request another one and the sale ends up getting cancelled because the seller is inpatient and just wants to sell the bag.

I'm bummed.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> For this type of item, I'd use an authentication company and/or has a brand expert that specializes in Chanel.



I reached out Etinceler and we will see what they say.


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't know what and why they are doing there!!!
> Just sold the shoes 30 minutes ago, very expensive ones. Gave my buyer $300 discount and she bought them for $1700. I saw it, the price was 1700 during transaction, and the buyer confirmed she paid in full.
> And now when I look at my sold items, it seems like the shoes were on sale and were sold for $1666!!!
> Sale confirmation e-mail says  "This item sold during a limited-time price drop at *2% off".* That is NOT true, there wasn't any price drops and all my items are full priced at the moment. And it's never 2%, it's 5 regarding to my settings.
> So they just decided I want to share another 2% or what? Buyer paid full amount and I will get 1666 minus 18%!!! I am so pissed off!!!!!



I had the same thing happen!! I listed a bag and within 2 minutes it sold for what I listed it for, $400. Next day I get an email saying it sold during the sale for $380. It didn't even have a chance to go on sale, listing was up for about 2minutes! I called tradesy and they said they I opted in for sales and some items go on sale immediately when I list. I sent them a screenshot of the "sold for $400" and they emailed me with the same copy and past paragraph explaining how to opt out of sales. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## domifreaka

alwayscoffee89 said:


> People authenticate VIP items? Do you recommend anyone?


I had one chanel cross body that was a VIP gift and sale got cancelled since VIP items aren't allowed....hopefully this wont happen to you. I moved it to ebay.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Last night a buyer kept asking for a discount on my new never used discontinued LV item that is already reasonably priced AND already on sale with a 10% discount. Right after her 3rd request someone else bought it. Now she's asking me to cancel and sell it to her. [emoji44]


----------



## domifreaka

Fullcloset said:


> But did it have an odor when you got it back?  Because if it didn't have an odor when Tradesy got it - I don't understand why they won't accept the return and if it did have an odor when you got it back - then you should have some recourse against the buyer who must have created it.


Nope, no odor. I guess they just didn't want to take the return. I added the odor to the listing anyway and it sold the same day I got it back.


----------



## domifreaka

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Finally got a sale today!
> First in 2 1/2 weeks. It was an LV item that I probably priced too low considering it got 54 likes in the 3 days it was listed. Anyway I'm just happy I have some movement in my closet. [emoji106]



Awesome! This past weekend was the busiest weekend of 2017 for me, on tradesy and ebay.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

domifreaka said:


> I had one chanel cross body that was a VIP gift and sale got cancelled since VIP items aren't allowed....hopefully this wont happen to you. I moved it to ebay.



Good to know! I probably will just keep it. Too much hassle. It's a cutie so I'll wear it for sure!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

domifreaka said:


> Awesome! This past weekend was the busiest weekend of 2017 for me, on tradesy and ebay.



Last night I had 3 sales!


----------



## BeenBurned

domifreaka said:


> I had one chanel cross body that was a VIP gift and sale got cancelled since VIP items aren't allowed....hopefully this wont happen to you. I moved it to ebay.





alwayscoffee89 said:


> Good to know! I probably will just keep it. Too much hassle. It's a cutie so I'll wear it for sure!


That's an odd policy. I wonder why Tradesy would have that rule. There's certainly nothing illegal about selling VIP, GWP or otherwise free items.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That's an odd policy. I wonder why Tradesy would have that rule. There's certainly nothing illegal about selling VIP, GWP or otherwise free items.


I think I sold a GWP item on there a long time ago.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> I think I sold a GWP item on there a long time ago.



Can anyone find this Tradesy rule?


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Can anyone find this Tradesy rule?


https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/220394468/what-items-are-restricted-on-tradesy

I think my GWP item would be allowed since it had a price tag.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/220394468/what-items-are-restricted-on-tradesy
> 
> I think my GWP item would be allowed since it had a price tag.



Thanks!  I thought they allowed dust bags again? I guess I'll go to EBay and try to sell the purse. After I get it authenticated that is.


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't know what and why they are doing there!!!
> Just sold the shoes 30 minutes ago, very expensive ones. Gave my buyer $300 discount and she bought them for $1700. I saw it, the price was 1700 during transaction, and the buyer confirmed she paid in full.
> And now when I look at my sold items, it seems like the shoes were on sale and were sold for $1666!!!
> Sale confirmation e-mail says  "This item sold during a limited-time price drop at *2% off".* That is NOT true, there wasn't any price drops and all my items are full priced at the moment. And it's never 2%, it's 5 regarding to my settings.
> So they just decided I want to share another 2% or what? Buyer paid full amount and I will get 1666 minus 18%!!! I am so pissed off!!!!!



got an answer that there was no glitch and these shoes were indeed sold during price drop (no, they didn't). tried to ague - no result, they insist.
so girls be very careful, it seems like a new Tradesy's way of earning money. when you sell full priced item, they cut their piece of your $ and confirm it like it's on sale while buyer pay in full.


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> got an answer that there was no glitch and these shoes were indeed sold during price drop (no, they didn't). tried to ague - no result, they insist.
> so girls be very careful, it seems like a new Tradesy's way of earning money. when you sell full priced item, they cut their piece of your $ and confirm it like it's on sale while buyer pay in full.


That's BS. Let tradesy know you'll report them to the FCC. They can't let the buyer pay the full amount, keep the already exorbitant commission then steal more of the money you earned!


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> That's BS. Let tradesy know you'll report them to the FCC. They can't let the buyer pay the full amount, keep the already exorbitant commission then steal more of the money you earned!



I don't have proofs, only mine (and buyer's) word agains their. no screenshots, nothing


----------



## restricter

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't have proofs, only mine (and buyer's) word agains their. no screenshots, nothing



No worries, there's a trail of data changes on their side.  Every change to a system leaves a digital fingerprint.  You can complain to the Federal Trade Commission or to the California Attorney General/Dept of Consumer Affairs or both.  Since the transaction also includes transfers of funds, you can also complain to the CFPB (Consumer Financial Protection Bureau) because funds transfers involve banking regulations.  Any of these regulators has the ability to request records showing changes to the data - you don't have to do it.

Have fun sharing the aggravation right back at Tradesy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

restricter said:


> No worries, there's a trail of data changes on their side.  Every change to a system leaves a digital fingerprint.  You can complain to the Federal Trade Commission or to the California Attorney General/Dept of Consumer Affairs or both.  Since the transaction also includes transfers of funds, you can also complain to the CFPB (Consumer Financial Protection Bureau) because funds transfers involve banking regulations.  Any of these regulators has the ability to request records showing changes to the data - you don't have to do it.
> 
> Have fun sharing the aggravation right back at Tradesy.



thank you for valuable advice!!!!!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> got an answer that there was no glitch and these shoes were indeed sold during price drop (no, they didn't). tried to ague - no result, they insist.
> so girls be very careful, it seems like a new Tradesy's way of earning money. when you sell full priced item, they cut their piece of your $ and confirm it like it's on sale while buyer pay in full.


Your buyer should complain to Tradesy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Your buyer should complain to Tradesy.



I don't think it's right to involve buyer to all of this and make her feel uncomfortable. I think buyers who spend thousands on shoes don't like to be bothered because of $34


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't think it's right to involve buyer to all of this and make her feel uncomfortable. I think buyers who spend thousands on shoes don't like to be bothered because of $34


Was the $1700 supposed to be your net after they took the commission? Or is $1700 the amount the buyer paid, from which Tradesy took 20%? (This wouldn't explain why they're taking more than 14.9% but it might explain _something_.)


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't think it's right to involve buyer to all of this and make her feel uncomfortable. I think buyers who spend thousands on shoes don't like to be bothered because of $34


Why shouldn't the buyer care? She paid an amount the seller was asking, expecting that that's the seller's price. Shouldn't she be a bit ticked off that Tradesy is stealing an additional amount of what she'd paid the seller?


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Was the $1700 supposed to be your net after they took the commission? Or is $1700 the amount the buyer paid, from which Tradesy took 20%? (This wouldn't explain why they're taking more than 14.9% but it might explain _something_.)



it's not about calculation. i sold the item for $1700 (gross) and at the confirmation it said that I sold them for $1666 during limited sale, and there wasn't limited sale at all


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Why shouldn't the buyer care? She paid an amount the seller was asking, expecting that that's the seller's price. Shouldn't she be a bit ticked off that Tradesy is stealing an additional amount of what she'd paid the seller?



she paid exactly what she wanted to pay, and this additional amount that they took wasn't for her, it was for me.  so if I ask her to call Tradesy, the only reason for her is to help me, as she didn't pay any extra and didn't suppose to get any extra % discount


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Why shouldn't the buyer care? She paid an amount the seller was asking, expecting that that's the seller's price. Shouldn't she be a bit ticked off that Tradesy is stealing an additional amount of what she'd paid the seller?



in other words - I would need to ask her to do me a favor which I don't think is right in this situation


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> in other words - I would need to ask her to do me a favor which I don't think is right in this situation


I think if she got involved, it would be to get her the discount that she was supposed to get if the item was actually on sale. It wouldn't help you but it would prove that Tradesy was involved in shenanigans.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's not about calculation. i sold the item for $1700 (gross) and at the confirmation it said that I sold them for $1666 during limited sale, and there wasn't limited sale at all



If she didn't pay the sale price wouldn't her transaction page or credit card statement show the actual amount (non-sale price)? That would be concrete evidence that Tradesy is pulling some shady business. And your case might not be the only one...this could very well end up as a class action lawsuit.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

omg this seller is really putting me through the hoops. I bought these Kate Spade tights for $18. The listing said Small/Medium, but when I got them they said Medium/Large. I took a picture and sent Tradesy an email that the listing was not accurate. I also told the seller that I was disappointed because I really needed these. She wrote back saying this (which I think she sent me a copy of what she sent Tradesy):
Hello,
I see the buyer is sending this item back because it was not accurately listed. Please look at my listing for Item #1, I listed it as Black tight,NEW, size s/M. I looked at my original listing and it indicates that this is a FINAL SALE and not returnable. It is returnable if the listing is misrepresented. This listed was not misrepresented. I purchased it brand new. I would be interested in discussing this listing further. I hope Tradesy backs me up on this. I'm an honest person and would not intentionally misrepresent a listing.
Toby Martin

I immediately responded and asked if she was calling me a liar? I have the damn tights and they say medium/large on the front!! I think this is absurd and unkind of the seller. Maybe she needs to check her stock because I did not get what was in the listing. I have YET to here back from Tradesy and even though it was only $18, now that someone is calling me a liar, I will be sure that I get my money back.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> omg this seller is really putting me through the hoops. I bought these Kate Spade tights for $18. The listing said Small/Medium, but when I got them they said Medium/Large. I took a picture and sent Tradesy an email that the listing was not accurate. I also told the seller that I was disappointed because I really needed these. She wrote back saying this (which I think she sent me a copy of what she sent Tradesy):
> Hello,
> I see the buyer is sending this item back because it was not accurately listed. Please look at my listing for Item #1, I listed it as Black tight,NEW, size s/M. I looked at my original listing and it indicates that this is a FINAL SALE and not returnable. It is returnable if the listing is misrepresented. This listed was not misrepresented. I purchased it brand new. I would be interested in discussing this listing further. I hope Tradesy backs me up on this. I'm an honest person and would not intentionally misrepresent a listing.
> Toby Martin
> 
> I immediately responded and asked if she was calling me a liar? I have the damn tights and they say medium/large on the front!! I think this is absurd and unkind of the seller. Maybe she needs to check her stock because I did not get what was in the listing. I have YET to here back from Tradesy and even though it was only $18, now that someone is calling me a liar, I will be sure that I get my money back.



I wonder why did she send you this? And what was pictured in her listing, what size on the front?


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wonder why did she send you this? And what was pictured in her listing, what size on the front?


The listing shows s/m: 
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/kate-spade-20426461/?tref=category


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wonder why did she send you this? And what was pictured in her listing, what size on the front?



The front of her picture in her listing was all blurry, I couldn't make out what it said. She had a picture of the back of the stockings that listed all the sizes, but she zoomed in on the sm/md words. I think she just assumed wrong.

She came back apologizing and felt really bad and said she didn't mean to call me a liar. She said she told Tradesy it was her mistake. I wouldn't lie about something like that, I have the item and it clearly says medium/large. I know it's $18, but still, I have to go find another pair now. 

Tradesy has YET to get back to me.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> The listing shows s/m:
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/kate-spade-20426461/?tref=category



You are good at that, it freaks me out sometimes. haha!


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> The front of her picture in her listing was all blurry, I couldn't make out what it said. She had a picture of the back of the stockings that listed all the sizes, but she zoomed in on the sm/md words. I think she just assumed wrong.
> 
> She came back apologizing and felt really bad and said she didn't mean to call me a liar. She said she told Tradesy it was her mistake. I wouldn't lie about something like that, I have the item and it clearly says medium/large. I know it's $18, but still, I have to go find another pair now.
> 
> Tradesy has YET to get back to me.



I also see s/m at the picture, and BeenBurned is really good at searching lol


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I also see s/m at the picture, and BeenBurned is really good at searching lol



Well, must've been the wrong item because this is what it looks like when I got it:


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Well, must've been the wrong item because this is what it looks like when I got it:



obv wrong
I am sure Tradesy will cover you


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> obv wrong
> I am sure Tradesy will cover you



They are going to lose money on that one. But what can I do?


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Well, must've been the wrong item because this is what it looks like when I got it:


It's an item from seller Toby Martin. I think it's the right item but I didn't realize that the back of the package shows all the sizes. My point is that it's clearly the seller's mistake.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> The front of her picture in her listing was all blurry, I couldn't make out what it said. She had a picture of the back of the stockings that listed all the sizes, but she zoomed in on the sm/md words. I think she just assumed wrong.
> 
> She came back apologizing and felt really bad and said she didn't mean to call me a liar. She said she told Tradesy it was her mistake. I wouldn't lie about something like that, I have the item and it clearly says medium/large. I know it's $18, but still, I have to go find another pair now.
> 
> Tradesy has YET to get back to me.


I blew up her picture (from the listing) and the front DOES show S/M. It's definitely not the M/L you got:


----------



## nicole0612

I sold 2 items recently and both were returned by the buyers.  I just got an email from Tradesy that both are being returned to me.  One item is very vintage (0 or 1 series Chanel mini flap) with wear and a low price to match ~$600, it is being returned for "undisclosed odor".  It did not have any odor or I would have disclosed it, but it's not a lot of money so it doesn't really matter.  I just got an email that the second item which was quite expensive is being returned because of:

Hardware scratching not disclosed
Light exterior scuff marks not disclosed 
It definitely did not have hardware scratching or scuff marks so I am very hopeful that Tradesy just does not want to keep it in their closet and not that the buyer did some damage in order to get a return.  I also hope that the buyer sent back the box, receipt etc and that Tradesy sends them back to me!  
Wish me luck 
I guess I will relist both items and for the Vintage item I will click on every box available for "wear", I guess that is really the only safe strategy.
I'm disappointed to think about relisting the second item with hardware scratching and scuff marks because it really isn't accurate and buyers who think it has that wear will probably expect a price of $1,000 less.  Not sure what to do.  Maybe I should just list that one on Vestiare.
I have sold maybe 40 items on Tradesy so far, mostly bags, and these are the first returns that have ever been sent back to me.  What a disappointment.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I sold 2 items recently and both were returned by the buyers.  I just got an email from Tradesy that both are being returned to me.  One item is very vintage (0 or 1 series Chanel mini flap) with wear and a low price to match ~$600, it is being returned for "undisclosed odor".  It did not have any odor or I would have disclosed it, but it's not a lot of money so it doesn't really matter.  I just got an email that the second item which was quite expensive is being returned because of:
> 
> Hardware scratching not disclosed
> Light exterior scuff marks not disclosed
> It definitely did not have hardware scratching or scuff marks so I am very hopeful that Tradesy just does not want to keep it in their closet and not that the buyer did some damage in order to get a return.  I also hope that the buyer sent back the box, receipt etc and that Tradesy sends them back to me!
> Wish me luck
> I guess I will relist both items and for the Vintage item I will click on every box available for "wear", I guess that is really the only safe strategy.
> I'm disappointed to think about relisting the second item with hardware scratching and scuff marks because it really isn't accurate and buyers who think it has that wear will probably expect a price of $1,000 less.  Not sure what to do.  Maybe I should just list that one on Vestiare.
> I have sold maybe 40 items on Tradesy so far, mostly bags, and these are the first returns that have ever been sent back to me.  What a disappointment.


Let us know if it actually has scratches when you get it. I hope Tradesy isn't making a practice of this so they don't have to be stuck with returns. I had a recent return of a white bag and I was extremely worried that was going to come back to me with all kinds of new damage, but it is in Tradesy's closet now.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Let us know if it actually has scratches when you get it. I hope Tradesy isn't making a practice of this so they don't have to be stuck with returns. I had a recent return of a white bag and I was extremely worried that was going to come back to me with all kinds of new damage, but it is in Tradesy's closet now.



Well that is reassuring! I hope it will come back just how I sent it out! I will update once I get it back.
I just relisted it and clicked on the category for "exterior scuffs or marks" as well as wrote in "very faint marks on hardware" because I don't want it returned again by Tradesy if someone purchases it, but I don't know if anyone would buy it now. I wouldn't.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> Well that is reassuring! I hope it will come back just how I sent it out! I will update once I get it back.
> I just relisted it and clicked on the category for "exterior scuffs or marks" as well as wrote in "very faint marks on hardware" because I don't want it returned again by Tradesy if someone purchases it, but I don't know if anyone would buy it now. I wouldn't.


Even when an item is new, I'd still describe that there's wear to hardware from handling if there was any hardware unless protective stickers are still on. In my experience buyers don't really care that much about what you may think is important, sometimes they don't even read the entire description! This is about you covering yourself so if there's a return, Tradesy doesn't find a reason to jam you as the seller. I'd go as far as to say simply marks on hardware, not even very light or heavy as if it were the case because that may open up to interpretation (how many scratches is considered light or heavy?). Your description has nothing to do with how you set your price, buyers like to link those two but you can hold your ground.

I'd agree that in doing this we're de-sensitizing folks if every listing has some sort of flaw disclaimer right?  But that's the whole point when there's a return policy in play, buyers know how to game it so do must sellers. I recently had a buyer messaging me after receiving a Celine tote listed as gentle used she thought it was perfect and couldn't find anything wrong with it. She was right as my initial thought that like new was a more appropriate condition. And initially I listed it as like new, but several months ago I systematically marked down the condition in my whole closet when Tradesy started acting up. Buyers have their own agenda and so does Tradesy. As sellers we must and should have one too.


----------



## domifreaka

Did anyone experience any delays when doing the paypal transfer? Each time I do paypal transfer, I get the money in my paypal on the second day. My last transfer was 5/27 and still nothing in my paypal...that never happened before. Makes me worried because sometimes when they combine transfers I don't really keep track so I hope all of them actually go through.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I sold 2 items recently and both were returned by the buyers.  I just got an email from Tradesy that both are being returned to me.  One item is very vintage (0 or 1 series Chanel mini flap) with wear and a low price to match ~$600, it is being returned for "undisclosed odor".  It did not have any odor or I would have disclosed it, but it's not a lot of money so it doesn't really matter.  I just got an email that the second item which was quite expensive is being returned because of:
> 
> Hardware scratching not disclosed
> Light exterior scuff marks not disclosed
> It definitely did not have hardware scratching or scuff marks so I am very hopeful that Tradesy just does not want to keep it in their closet and not that the buyer did some damage in order to get a return.  I also hope that the buyer sent back the box, receipt etc and that Tradesy sends them back to me!
> Wish me luck
> I guess I will relist both items and for the Vintage item I will click on every box available for "wear", I guess that is really the only safe strategy.
> I'm disappointed to think about relisting the second item with hardware scratching and scuff marks because it really isn't accurate and buyers who think it has that wear will probably expect a price of $1,000 less.  Not sure what to do.  Maybe I should just list that one on Vestiare.
> I have sold maybe 40 items on Tradesy so far, mostly bags, and these are the first returns that have ever been sent back to me.  What a disappointment.


Sorry to hear this, Nicole. Crossing my fingers that both will come back exactly the way you last saw them. This is the reason why I only sell high ticket items on VC, or consign them. I just don't have nerves of steel, or patience to deal with buyer's remorse, or scammers. Though, if out of the 40 items you sold, these are the only two that have been returned to you, you're doing pretty good! Maybe I should be braver and also start selling on Tradesy, lol.
So far, it's good business on VC for me, despite the fact that I price my items higher to make up for their ridiculous fees. It's pretty carefree selling, IMO, though the only thing I hate is the forth and back I have with them on the prices I want to set on_ my _items .
Really missing Shop Hers.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> Even when an item is new, I'd still describe that there's wear to hardware from handling if there was any hardware unless protective stickers are still on. In my experience buyers don't really care that much about what you may think is important, sometimes they don't even read the entire description! This is about you covering yourself so if there's a return, Tradesy doesn't find a reason to jam you as the seller. I'd go as far as to say simply marks on hardware, not even very light or heavy as if it were the case because that may open up to interpretation (how many scratches is considered light or heavy?). Your description has nothing to do with how you set your price, buyers like to link those two but you can hold your ground.
> 
> I'd agree that in doing this we're de-sensitizing folks if every listing has some sort of flaw disclaimer right?  But that's the whole point when there's a return policy in play, buyers know how to game it so do must sellers. I recently had a buyer messaging me after receiving a Celine tote listed as gentle used she thought it was perfect and couldn't find anything wrong with it. She was right as my initial thought that like new was a more appropriate condition. And initially I listed it as like new, but several months ago I systematically marked down the condition in my whole closet when Tradesy started acting up. Buyers have their own agenda and so does Tradesy. As sellers we must and should have one too.



This is excellent advice. Thank you for posting this. You're absolutely right. My goal is simply to not have my item returned by Tradesy, so I have to make my listings with that as any goal.
It's hard because there is no category of wear to select for wear to the hardware, there is only "exterior scuffs or marks", which I clicked on. Do you usually write in the "other" category for hardware? If so, what do you say? Hardware wear? Hardware scratches?


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Sorry to hear this, Nicole. Crossing my fingers that both will come back exactly the way you last saw them. This is the reason why I only sell high ticket items on VC, or consign them. I just don't have nerves of steel, or patience to deal with buyer's remorse, or scammers. Though, if out of the 40 items you sold, these are the only two that have been returned to you, you're doing pretty good! Maybe I should be braver and also start selling on Tradesy, lol.
> So far, it's good business on VC for me, despite the fact that I price my items higher to make up for their ridiculous fees. It's pretty carefree selling, IMO, though the only thing I hate is the forth and back I have with them on the prices I want to set on_ my _items .
> Really missing Shop Hers.



Thank you so much! I hope they come back the same way too!
I definitely don't have nerves of steel. I have nerves of pudding. That's why I was selling on Tradesy and not on eBay. I usually list my more expensive items on Vestiaire because buyers are much more willing to pay a reasonable amount there, but imagine this, I have a 21 series classic flap in excellent condition and after going through their painstaking and cumbersome process to list it, "we think your asking price is slightly too high..." you know that one! They suggested $2100 first! Then $2300. So now I'm at my last chance to negotiate. Ugh, if their last counter is similar, I will just have to reject their offer and go through the process to list it again. It makes no sense because there are items there that at obviously fake or have holes in them and they are priced really high! So inconsistent. Ok rant over! But I totally agree, Vestiaire is such a huge pain to list and come to a price agreement for listing, but then once it finally gets up it is a breeze and totally worry free! I have sold ~20 things there since we started selling there. Was that a year ago? 6 months ago? When Tradesy started on the downward spiral. 
Shop hers was so great for selling! I miss it too! Totally worry free and the commission was reasonable.


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> This is excellent advice. Thank you for posting this. You're absolutely right. My goal is simply to not have my item returned by Tradesy, so I have to make my listings with that as any goal.
> It's hard because there is no category of wear to select for wear to the hardware, there is only "exterior scuffs or marks", which I clicked on. Do you usually write in the "other" category for hardware? If so, what do you say? Hardware wear? Hardware scratches?


You can add your own. I think where you check off the types of wear and tear there is a "plus" sign somewhere. If you click on it, a little box pops up and allows you to add your own wear and tear description.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> You can add your own. I think where you check off the types of wear and tear there is a "plus" sign somewhere. If you click on it, a little box pops up and allows you to add your own wear and tear description.



Yes there is! I was wondering what phrasing to use to cover my self from Tradesy doing a return for hardware wear (without actual hardware wear!). Do you think "hardware wear", "hardware scratches" or "hardware marks" is the most general or best thing to write in?


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> Yes there is! I was wondering what phrasing to use to cover my self from Tradesy doing a return for hardware wear (without actual hardware wear!). Do you think "hardware wear", "hardware scratches" or "hardware marks" is the most general or best thing to write in?



Yep, I use use "hardware scratches". There's also a character limitation so you can't have long descriptions anyways. Keeping it simple and to the point is always best.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> This is excellent advice. Thank you for posting this. You're absolutely right. My goal is simply to not have my item returned by Tradesy, so I have to make my listings with that as any goal.
> It's hard because there is no category of wear to select for wear to the hardware, there is only "exterior scuffs or marks", which I clicked on. Do you usually write in the "other" category for hardware? If so, what do you say? Hardware wear? Hardware scratches?


I don't always check the boxes. I just describe the wear in the condition description box. I usually have something generic like "minor scratches to leather and hardware" that covers me in case there is something I missed.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I don't always check the boxes. I just describe the wear in the condition description box. I usually have something generic like "minor scratches to leather and hardware" that covers me in case there is something I missed.





ThisVNchick said:


> Yep, I use use "hardware scratches". There's also a character limitation so you can't have long descriptions anyways. Keeping it simple and to the point is always best.



Thank you both!


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> Yes there is! I was wondering what phrasing to use to cover my self from Tradesy doing a return for hardware wear (without actual hardware wear!). Do you think "hardware wear", "hardware scratches" or "hardware marks" is the most general or best thing to write in?


I typically use "hardware wear" (generic but descriptive enough as a lawyer might say) in the customized label field, and in the notes field I say zoom in photos. I used to have a descriptive paragraph with more details but I now streamline and use tags instead of words. Again the buyers tend not too read so for CYA purposes I noticed that Tradesy follow this format so I started doing the same. And guess what, when my items came back to their closets I saw that they kept my original tags which means they didn't find fault with my description. Can't ask for a better endorsement!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

domifreaka said:


> Did anyone experience any delays when doing the paypal transfer? Each time I do paypal transfer, I get the money in my paypal on the second day. My last transfer was 5/27 and still nothing in my paypal...that never happened before. Makes me worried because sometimes when they combine transfers I don't really keep track so I hope all of them actually go through.



It's never taken more than 48 hours for me. Are you in the U.S. ?


----------



## whateve

Woo hoo! I finally made a sale after nearly a month of drought!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Woo hoo! I finally made a sale after nearly a month of drought!



Good news!


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> I typically use "hardware wear" (generic but descriptive enough as a lawyer might say) in the customized label field, and in the notes field I say zoom in photos. I used to have a descriptive paragraph with more details but I now streamline and use tags instead of words. Again the buyers tend not too read so for CYA purposes I noticed that Tradesy follow this format so I started doing the same. And guess what, when my items came back to their closets I saw that they kept my original tags which means they didn't find fault with my description. Can't ask for a better endorsement!



Thank you. I like using their tags also since they're so generic. I wish they had a tag for hardware, since it would be very useful to click on it and cover my bases for any bag that isn't new. I always add more in my photos and description if there is actual wear though.


----------



## kkfiregirl

whateve said:


> Woo hoo! I finally made a sale after nearly a month of drought!



That's fantastic!


----------



## Fullcloset

Well I have not sold anything since the end of March but that's not unusual for me. I rarely sell more on Tradesy then an item every few months and they are usually low end things that I can't even sell on there anymore anyway. To me it seems like its become a niche site for high end purses only and those seem to sell well from what I gather from reading this forum - if everyone is being honest anyway.


----------



## Fullcloset

BeenBurned said:


> That's an odd policy. I wonder why Tradesy would have that rule. There's certainly nothing illegal about selling VIP, GWP or otherwise free items.


That's because their trust and security manager is a young guy who has no clue what he is doing. He took a bunch of my listings down saying they weren't allowed but there is nothing that prohibited selling them and I found hundreds of similar items being sold that they didn't take down. Meanwhile there are also hundreds of men's ties being sold - so I told him how come you took down my cosmetics accessories, jewelry organizers, books on style and fashion and new women's lingerie/underwear etc which are clearly women's clothes and accessories or at least within the realm of the website and leave up men's ties and he says they're unisex so we allow them. LOLOLOL - what women is going to wear a men's 3" wide tie? Then he took down under wedding gifts a set of cutlery - brand new and a set of bride & groom teacups. Really? When was the last time this guy gave anyone a wedding gift? What really annoyed me was he didn't even first ask me to remove them or send me a warning email - at least I could have preserved my listings and moved them to another platform but they just disappeared which is really infuriating because now I have to remember what I had listed, find them from storage and created whole listings for my other online platforms I sell on ect. Don't these people know that listing takes TIME? Such inconsistency and changing their minds about what can be listed and what can't - there is just a lot of favoritism going on now and they are monitoring and coming after small sellers. Ebay all over again.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> Well I have not sold anything since the end of March but that's not unusual for me. I rarely sell more on Tradesy then an item every few months and they are usually low end things that I can't even sell on there anymore anyway. To me it seems like its become a niche site for high end purses only and those seem to sell well from what I gather from reading this forum - if everyone is being honest anyway.



high end shoes sell pretty good too


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> high end shoes sell pretty good too


Yes, I've found that to be true. However my Coach and Uggs just sit there.


----------



## domifreaka

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's never taken more than 48 hours for me. Are you in the U.S. ?


yes...I got it after a few days. it never happened before.

*ONCE AGAIN* today I sold a bag that was *NOT on sale* (they're only having accessories sale right now) and when I got the notification email it said "your item sold during the sale".
I called them and the CS said "we were able to confirm that your item was in fact on sale". UGH how can I argue with that?! clearly I see none of my bags are on sale, wallets only. I think this is YET ANOTHER way for tradesy to increase their funds on our expense. I'm happy I sold the bag ($1,400 chanel) but im so upset they took an extra 5%.


----------



## BeenBurned

That's so wrong!


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> yes...I got it after a few days. it never happened before.
> 
> *ONCE AGAIN* today I sold a bag that was *NOT on sale* (they're only having accessories sale right now) and when I got the notification email it said "your item sold during the sale".
> I called them and the CS said "we were able to confirm that your item was in fact on sale". UGH how can I argue with that?! clearly I see none of my bags are on sale, wallets only. I think this is YET ANOTHER way for tradesy to increase their funds on our expense. I'm happy I sold the bag ($1,400 chanel) but im so upset they took an extra 5%.


If I were you, I think I would opt out of the sales. I'm not opted in, which might be why I'm rarely selling anything these days. However, the last thing I sold, the buyer said something about "seeing my offer" which makes me wonder if she got a coupon.


----------



## LL777

domifreaka said:


> yes...I got it after a few days. it never happened before.
> 
> *ONCE AGAIN* today I sold a bag that was *NOT on sale* (they're only having accessories sale right now) and when I got the notification email it said "your item sold during the sale".
> I called them and the CS said "we were able to confirm that your item was in fact on sale". UGH how can I argue with that?! clearly I see none of my bags are on sale, wallets only. I think this is YET ANOTHER way for tradesy to increase their funds on our expense. I'm happy I sold the bag ($1,400 chanel) but im so upset they took an extra 5%.


I'm sorry for this experience. Honestly, I would cancel the sale. It's just so wrong


----------



## HandbagDiva354

domifreaka said:


> yes...I got it after a few days. it never happened before.
> 
> *ONCE AGAIN* today I sold a bag that was *NOT on sale* (they're only having accessories sale right now) and when I got the notification email it said "your item sold during the sale".
> I called them and the CS said "we were able to confirm that your item was in fact on sale". UGH how can I argue with that?! clearly I see none of my bags are on sale, wallets only. I think this is YET ANOTHER way for tradesy to increase their funds on our expense. I'm happy I sold the bag ($1,400 chanel) but im so upset they took an extra 5%.



It happened to me a few days ago too. It's not just you. I guess Tradesy is scamming us now on top of the ridiculous commission fee.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Does anyone have the new discount codes? I saw them when I first logged on now I don't see them.


----------



## domifreaka

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Does anyone have the new discount codes? I saw them when I first logged on now I don't see them.


I didn't see the codes this morning...


----------



## domifreaka

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It happened to me a few days ago too. It's not just you. I guess Tradesy is scamming us now on top of the ridiculous commission fee.


this is the second time it happened...first time they got $45, now $75. So I'm already out over $100. This time im messaging with the buyer and so now im trying to figure out a way to ask her how much she paid haha


----------



## BeenBurned

domifreaka said:


> this is the second time it happened...first time they got $45, now $75. So I'm already out over $100. This time im messaging with the buyer and so now im trying to figure out a way to ask her how much she paid haha


You need to go public (outside of TPF) about this! Perhaps Twitter? Facebook?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

domifreaka said:


> I didn't see the codes this morning...



It was definitely a code there. It was around 5 a.m. It was DM?50 over $500 and DM?125 over $1000. I'm not sure of the 3rd letter. I should've screenshot it but I assumed it would still be there. Maybe it already ended.


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> yes...I got it after a few days. it never happened before.
> 
> *ONCE AGAIN* today I sold a bag that was *NOT on sale* (they're only having accessories sale right now) and when I got the notification email it said "your item sold during the sale".
> I called them and the CS said "we were able to confirm that your item was in fact on sale". UGH how can I argue with that?! clearly I see none of my bags are on sale, wallets only. I think this is YET ANOTHER way for tradesy to increase their funds on our expense. I'm happy I sold the bag ($1,400 chanel) but im so upset they took an extra 5%.





HandbagDiva354 said:


> It happened to me a few days ago too. It's not just you. I guess Tradesy is scamming us now on top of the ridiculous commission fee.



I'm with you, girls
I told my story few days ago when they took extra 2% and buyer didn't pay it - I asked her and I know she didn't.
They did it again yesterday, this time it was only 1%, and I know there wasn't any sale. I messaged them 5 times and all I have is like "Your item was sold under a limited price drop. The amount you see is correct. Unfortunately, we are not bale to adjust the order in any way at this time."
Now I see that it's not a glitch or smth, that's how they make money on us. I turned off this this option, I prefer to be out of their sales, as it's so wrong and dishonest. At least I see now that I'm not the only one


----------



## fashion_victim9

Just noticed that they added new detail to shoes description - widht. And now I have to chose the width between extra narrow, narrow, medium etc. And it's impossible to leave it empty. I think that if there's no info from manufacturer, than it's just my opinion, almost same as advices about fitting. I can't know the width of all the shoes in the world and even if I guess that some pair is narrow, I still can't be responsible for this description if there's nothing about it on the box. some buyers can use it for returns now, that's sad.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> Just noticed that they added new detail to shoes description - widht. And now I have to chose the width between extra narrow, narrow, medium etc. And it's impossible to leave it empty. I think that if there's no info from manufacturer, than it's just my opinion, almost same as advices about fitting. I can't know the width of all the shoes in the world and even if I guess that some pair is narrow, I still can't be responsible for this description if there's nothing about it on the box. some buyers can use it for returns now, that's sad.


Shoes have letters that indicate if they are narrow, medium (which I assume is "normal") and, wide. I forget what the letter is for narrow (I think it's "A", "AA" is extra narrow), but "B" is normal width, and "C" is wide. If the shoe doesn't have a letter behind the size, then it's presumed that it is of normal width.


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> Just noticed that they added new detail to shoes description - widht. And now I have to chose the width between extra narrow, narrow, medium etc. And it's impossible to leave it empty. I think that if there's no info from manufacturer, than it's just my opinion, almost same as advices about fitting. I can't know the width of all the shoes in the world and even if I guess that some pair is narrow, I still can't be responsible for this description if there's nothing about it on the box. some buyers can use it for returns now, that's sad.



That's always been there....


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Shoes have letters that indicate if they are narrow, medium (which I assume is "normal") and, wide. I forget what the letter is for narrow (I think it's "A", "AA" is extra narrow), but "B" is normal width, and "C" is wide. If the shoe doesn't have a letter behind the size, then it's presumed that it is of normal width.



I know about letters, Louboutin doesn't put these letters on the box


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> That's always been there....



I post like 50 pairs every month, it wasn't necessary to use it, now it is, it doesn't allow to post without choosing


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> I know about letters, Louboutin doesn't put these letters on the box


Then you'd just assume that it's normal/medium width. Width varies with each designer and I know CLs are known to run on the narrow side (that's just the normal width for CLs), but I wouldn't list it as narrow if there's no indication of it.


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> I post like 50 pairs every month, it wasn't necessary to use it, now it is, it doesn't allow to post without choosing



Yes I understand what you're saying but the option has always been there,  you said they added it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Shoes have letters that indicate if they are narrow, medium (which I assume is "normal") and, wide. I forget what the letter is for narrow (I think it's "A", "AA" is extra narrow), but "B" is normal width, and "C" is wide. If the shoe doesn't have a letter behind the size, then it's presumed that it is of normal width.



and many CL shoes are really narrow, I am afraid that if I choose B, some buyers will be unhappy when they receive the shoes and figure out that they are narrow and will blame me


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> Yes I understand what you're saying but the option has always been there,  you said they added it.



maybe I didn't pay attention before, sorry
but they didn't make me use it before and now they do


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> and many CL shoes are really narrow, I am afraid that if I choose B, some buyers will be unhappy when they receive the shoes and figure out that they are narrow and will blame me



haha poor thing, I'm surprised you are still on Tradesy...
I would just put in your listing that you are unsure of width because shoe does not state it, just put normal in the options. People need to know the brand and not just assume. If it doesn't fit, then that is not your fault. They can return it for credit.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Then you'd just assume that it's normal/medium width. Width varies with each designer and I know CLs are known to run on the narrow side (that's just the normal width for CLs), but I wouldn't list it as narrow if there's no indication of it.



thank you for the advice, it makes sense


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> haha poor thing, I'm surprised you are still on Tradesy...
> I would just put in your listing that you are unsure of width because shoe does not state it, just put normal in the options. People need to know the brand and not just assume. If it doesn't fit, then that is not your fault. They can return it for credit.



lol, thank you, asking myself the same
and if you only knew how many times I hold back from complains here!!
but there are some good sales on Tradesy, so I am trying to be strong


----------



## nicole0612

FedEx delivered my expensive item today, which Tradesy returned to me due to undisclosed damages: scratches and corner scuffs. You probably remember how I was worried that it had been damaged somehow. I am so grateful! It arrived back today and it is totally perfect! There are no scratches or scuffs at all. I guess Tradesy just didn't want to take the return to their own closet, but at this point I am counting my blessings!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> FedEx delivered my expensive item today, which Tradesy returned to me due to undisclosed damages: scratches and corner scuffs. You probably remember how I was worried that it had been damaged somehow. I am so grateful! It arrived back today and it is totally perfect! There are no scratches or scuffs at all. I guess Tradesy just didn't want to take the return to their own closet, but at this point I am counting my blessings!


great news!!!!
p.s. I didn't know they are using fedex for returns, they used to ship with usps


----------



## alwayscoffee89

nicole0612 said:


> FedEx delivered my expensive item today, which Tradesy returned to me due to undisclosed damages: scratches and corner scuffs. You probably remember how I was worried that it had been damaged somehow. I am so grateful! It arrived back today and it is totally perfect! There are no scratches or scuffs at all. I guess Tradesy just didn't want to take the return to their own closet, but at this point I am counting my blessings!



THANK GOD!! I don't get it though. Do you have a picture of the purse?


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> great news!!!!
> p.s. I didn't know they are using fedex for returns, they used to ship with usps


They returned 2 items to me, one was via USPS as usual, only this one was via FedEx.  It was $4800 or so, so maybe over a certain amount they ship via FedEx.  I was happy with their care actually, my "damaged"/not damaged item came back via FedEx and they had the decency to cushion the box with 3 layers of bubble wrap so that the corners didn't get bent.  Honestly, the presentation of my "unacceptable" item back to me was quite nice.  It makes me want to keep it lol.


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> THANK GOD!! I don't get it though. Do you have a picture of the purse?


Yes, I took a video of the bag in detail and then continued to video it as I wrapped it up and had a serial tag on it, so I had documented it from my end, however when they said there were undisclosed scuffs and so on I became worried that the buyer may have scuffed it in order to get a refund vs Tradesy credit.  She seemed totally above board, and from her message to me it seemed like she was returning it because it was a different style dust bag than she wanted with the bag, but when Tradesy got it back they said it was misrepresented because of undisclosed damages so I got worried.  It came back to me perfect thank goodness!


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I took a video of the bag in detail and then continued to video it as I wrapped it up and had a serial tag on it, so I had documented it from my end, however when they said there were undisclosed scuffs and so on I became worried that the buyer may have scuffed it in order to get a refund vs Tradesy credit.  She seemed totally above board, and from her message to me it seemed like she was returning it because it was a different style dust bag than she wanted with the bag, but when Tradesy got it back they said it was misrepresented because of undisclosed damages so I got worried.  It came back to me perfect thank goodness!



Did you email Tradsey your video? You could have probably fought the return.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Did you email Tradsey your video? You could have probably fought the return.


No, but I did contact them when they first told me they were returning it to me due to damages.  I emailed back requesting that there be some resolution if there are damages now because there were none when I sent it out and documented this on video while boxing it up.  Amazingly an email response came back fairly quickly saying not to worry, it would certainly be fine, we can cross that bridge if we come to it.  I don't think I can force them to take it back.  Unfortunately, now I have to check the boxes for damages when there are none just so Tradesy won't return it to me the next time, but I think it will still sell in the end.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

fashion_victim9 said:


> I'm with you, girls
> I told my story few days ago when they took extra 2% and buyer didn't pay it - I asked her and I know she didn't.
> They did it again yesterday, this time it was only 1%, and I know there wasn't any sale. I messaged them 5 times and all I have is like "Your item was sold under a limited price drop. The amount you see is correct. Unfortunately, we are not bale to adjust the order in any way at this time."
> Now I see that it's not a glitch or smth, that's how they make money on us. I turned off this this option, I prefer to be out of their sales, as it's so wrong and dishonest. At least I see now that I'm not the only one



It happened again yesterday. I want to report Tradesy to the California Attorney General but how can I prove what they did? Maybe if enough people file complaints they will look into it.

I guess the only way to avoid this happening is to opt out of the sales.


----------



## ThisVNchick

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It happened again yesterday. I want to report Tradesy to the California Attorney General but how can I prove what they did? Maybe if enough people file complaints they will look into it.
> 
> I guess the only way to avoid this happening is to opt out of the sales.



You would need the collaboration of the buyer. If the buyer can you help out by just basically proving a statement showing that he/she did pay for the item full price, that should be more than enough to force Tradesy to admit fault or be penalized for shady business dealings.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It happened again yesterday. I want to report Tradesy to the California Attorney General but how can I prove what they did? Maybe if enough people file complaints they will look into it.
> 
> I guess the only way to avoid this happening is to opt out of the sales.



If you opt in sales, you are giving them permission to set your items on sale at Tradesy's discretion. BUT I don't get why they took 1% or 2%. I'm really confused. The only opt in are 5% or 10% or 15%.

It has to be a weird glitch. It hasn't happened to me, yet. I've sold 3 things in the past couple weeks.


----------



## NANI1972

Tradsey has had my returned item listed in one of their closets for three days now, yet my funds have not been released. Emailed them but no response. So frustrating.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey has had my returned item listed in one of their closets for three days now, yet my funds have not been released. Emailed them but no response. So frustrating.



That is ridiculous! I would be frustrated also.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I took a video of the bag in detail and then continued to video it as I wrapped it up and had a serial tag on it, so I had documented it from my end, however when they said there were undisclosed scuffs and so on I became worried that the buyer may have scuffed it in order to get a refund vs Tradesy credit.  She seemed totally above board, and from her message to me it seemed like she was returning it because it was a different style dust bag than she wanted with the bag, but when Tradesy got it back they said it was misrepresented because of undisclosed damages so I got worried.  It came back to me perfect thank goodness!


lad to hear it came undamaged, but it looks like Tradesy made up an excuse not to keep an expensive item in their closet. it seems it comes in waives, if their closets are too full they make any excuses to ship items to sellers, once it's cleaned a bit they keep and relist returns that are as described.


----------



## GemsBerry

I'm back from a trip and was surprised to find out that you can't access Tradesy from some countries.  they canceled my sale because I couldn't confirm it. I asked them what's the point to block the access for existing members, if I can confirm the sale and ship it in 10-day period? their response was that the site is blocked in China and they are not going to make any changes. damn, I was not in China but whatever.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I'm back from a trip and was surprised to find out that you can't access Tradesy from some countries.  they canceled my sale because I couldn't confirm it. I asked them what's the point to block the access for existing members, if I can confirm the sale and ship it in 10-day period? their response was that the site is blocked in China and they are not going to make any changes. damn, I was not in China but whatever.


That's stupid.
Next time go through Tor!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> That's stupid.
> Next time go through Tor!


thank you for the tip, I relied on the CS but I forgot that they are not so helpful


----------



## Fullcloset

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I took a video of the bag in detail and then continued to video it as I wrapped it up and had a serial tag on it, so I had documented it from my end, however when they said there were undisclosed scuffs and so on I became worried that the buyer may have scuffed it in order to get a refund vs Tradesy credit.  She seemed totally above board, and from her message to me it seemed like she was returning it because it was a different style dust bag than she wanted with the bag, but when Tradesy got it back they said it was misrepresented because of undisclosed damages so I got worried.  It came back to me perfect thank goodness!


I'm glad you are relieved but It sounds like Tradesy fraud to me. Frankly they have an agreement with sellers that sellers get to keep the profits from their sales unless they misrepresent an item and honestly, to me a misrepresentation isn't even a slight, undisclosed flaw. If you say gently used - they should expect flaws. Period. And for Tradesy to say it was misrepresented for an undisclosed flaw is bad enough - but when that flaw doesn't even exist - really that's fraud. They aren't holding up their end of the bargain.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> I'm back from a trip and was surprised to find out that you can't access Tradesy from some countries.  they canceled my sale because I couldn't confirm it. I asked them what's the point to block the access for existing members, if I can confirm the sale and ship it in 10-day period? their response was that the site is blocked in China and they are not going to make any changes. damn, I was not in China but whatever.


App doesn't work outside of US but desktop is working for me in Europe and Asia. Was even able to transfer funds, respond to messages etc. sorry to hear it happened to your.


----------



## EGBDF

I'm on a computer and for some reason I can see most of the listing photos but for some listings, I can't see any of the photos. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I'm back from a trip and was surprised to find out that you can't access Tradesy from some countries.  they canceled my sale because I couldn't confirm it. I asked them what's the point to block the access for existing members, if I can confirm the sale and ship it in 10-day period? their response was that the site is blocked in China and they are not going to make any changes. damn, I was not in China but whatever.



That is crazy! I thought one of their power sellers was in china?


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> That is crazy! I thought one of their power sellers was in china?


Yep, the one with a lot of SNADs reported in this forum in different threads (items are usually auth but show a lot more wear).


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It happened again yesterday. I want to report Tradesy to the California Attorney General but how can I prove what they did? Maybe if enough people file complaints they will look into it.
> 
> I guess the only way to avoid this happening is to opt out of the sales.



so sorry I opted out since then. I think they might legally secure themselves from such complains updating user's agreement or smth. cause in other case it's just stealing


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> If you opt in sales, you are giving them permission to set your items on sale at Tradesy's discretion. BUT I don't get why they took 1% or 2%. I'm really confused. The only opt in are 5% or 10% or 15%.
> 
> It has to be a weird glitch. It hasn't happened to me, yet. I've sold 3 things in the past couple weeks.



I thought so too, but unfortunately it's not a glitch. it happened many times to diff sellers, and when I messaged them explaining all the situation, they kept answering that the order processed without any errors. I asked 5 times why my buyer paid full price then? and they ignored my question. all 5 times. so I am sure they KNOW what they are doing


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I'm back from a trip and was surprised to find out that you can't access Tradesy from some countries.  they canceled my sale because I couldn't confirm it. I asked them what's the point to block the access for existing members, if I can confirm the sale and ship it in 10-day period? their response was that the site is blocked in China and they are not going to make any changes. damn, I was not in China but whatever.



just use any vpn client for it, they do deny access to some countries.


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> I'm on a computer and for some reason I can see most of the listing photos but for some listings, I can't see any of the photos. Is anyone else having this issue?


try to clear cookies in your browser and re-login to Tradesy


----------



## EGBDF

fashion_victim9 said:


> try to clear cookies in your browser and re-login to Tradesy


That's what I ended up doing and it worked...I was having issues on one other website too. Darn Safari, the cookies always come back though, even when I don't re-visit the website.
Thanks.


----------



## NANI1972

Three out of the last four items I've sold lately have been returns. One the funds were released after weeks and is now in Tradsey closet, the other has been in Tradesy closet since last week and the funds have yet to be released even though I emailed them. The third, the funds were supposed to be released today but it appears the buyer has requested a return. I've never had this many returns before, it's frustrating bc the funds get delayed for so long. And they don't always email you to let you know there is a return request which I also find frustrating. Sales have dried up on Tradsey so much as well, that when I do sell something I want my funds asap. But I digress. At least they take returns and put them in their own closets but that's about the only good thing going on for sellers on their site these days.....


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Three out of the last four items I've sold lately have been returns. One the funds were released after weeks and is now in Tradsey closet, the other has been in Tradesy closet since last week and the funds have yet to be released even though I emailed them. The third, the funds were supposed to be released today but it appears the buyer has requested a return. I've never had this many returns before, it's frustrating bc the funds get delayed for so long. And they don't always email you to let you know there is a return request which I also find frustrating. Sales have dried up on Tradsey so much as well, that when I do sell something I want my funds asap. But I digress. At least they take returns and put them in their own closets but that's about the only good thing going on for sellers on their site these days.....


I've never gotten an email about a normal return. I've only got one email and that was because the buyer was claiming it was fake, and I was asked to provide any documentation to prove it was authentic. Tradesy sided with me. I've noticed it now takes weeks before you get your money on any return.

I just had the funds released on my last sale on the fourth day and I withdrew the money before they had a chance to change their mind.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

*rolls eyes* 
My bag is one of the cheapest on the site. Everyone else has there's listed for $1800! Fortunately/unfortunately I would have accepted her offer if she wasn't a priss about it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3728129
> 
> 
> *rolls eyes*
> My bag is one of the cheapest on the site. Everyone else has there's listed for $1800! Fortunately/unfortunately I would have accepted her offer if she wasn't a priss about it.



I have that handbag in antique rose. I need to  put her in rotation. Your price is great. 

I realized no matter how low you go it's never good enough for some. Seems like the best buyers are the ones who purchase at the asking price. The ones you bend over backwards to please are more likely to return.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have that handbag in antique rose. I need to  put her in rotation. Your price is great.
> 
> I realized no matter how low you go it's never good enough for some. Seems like the best buyers are the ones who purchase at the asking price. The ones you bend over backwards to please are more likely to return.



Antique rose? That must be beautiful!! 

I agree, those kind of buyers are the worst! I'm glad I declined!!


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3728129
> 
> 
> *rolls eyes*
> My bag is one of the cheapest on the site. Everyone else has there's listed for $1800! Fortunately/unfortunately I would have accepted her offer if she wasn't a priss about it.



I have the feeling that if you had named $975 as your price she would have asked for $950. Actually, there's not a doubt in my mind!


----------



## MahoganyQT

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have that handbag in antique rose. I need to  put her in rotation. Your price is great.
> 
> I realized no matter how low you go it's never good enough for some. Seems like the best buyers are the ones who purchase at the asking price. The ones you bend over backwards to please are more likely to return.



I've found that to be true, especially on Posh. The buyers that ask for a million pictures and measurements then haggle you to death are to be avoided!


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3728129
> 
> 
> *rolls eyes*
> My bag is one of the cheapest on the site. Everyone else has there's listed for $1800! Fortunately/unfortunately I would have accepted her offer if she wasn't a priss about it.



I have same style listed for $1260, but it comes without strap, it was lost, and I've been selling it for ages but it's mostly because of the belt


----------



## fashion_victim9

MahoganyQT said:


> I've found that to be true, especially on Posh. The buyers that ask for a million pictures and measurements then haggle you to death are to be avoided!



I had several buyers on Posh who just bought my items for asking price, that's almost impossible on Posh as I can't turn off Make offer button. each of those sales was like a miracle lol


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> I have same style listed for $1260, but it comes without strap, it was lost, and I've been selling it for ages but it's mostly because of the belt



When she had inquired, I had it $1200. After that, I raised it because I'm opting into the 10% sales. 

What strap are you talking about? and what belt?


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> When she had inquired, I had it $1200. After that, I raised it because I'm opting into the 10% sales.
> 
> What strap are you talking about? and what belt?



shoulder strap that's removable, long one, like here at the picture. I guess your Jackie came without it from the beginning, mine is different


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> shoulder strap that's removable, long one, like here at the picture. I guess your Jackie came without it from the beginning, mine is different


oh nice! I would have used the bag if mine came with that!! That one is super cute!


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> oh nice! I would have used the bag if mine came with that!! That one is super cute!



mine is actually this one and totally agree, it would be so comfy to wear it on shoulder


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> mine is actually this one and totally agree, it would be so comfy to wear it on shoulder



that is sooooo cute!! How long have you had it listed? I'm surprised it hasn't sold already


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> that is sooooo cute!! How long have you had it listed? I'm surprised it hasn't sold already



8 months
and had like 20 questions if it comes with shoulder strap

and now I've just sold the shoes that were selling for 14 months!! so sometimes it takes A LOT of time to sell when you have 300+ items listed


----------



## alwayscoffee89

fashion_victim9 said:


> 8 months
> and had like 20 questions if it comes with shoulder strap
> 
> and now I've just sold the shoes that were selling for 14 months!! so sometimes it takes A LOT of time to sell when you have 300+ items listed



Dang! I've had mine up for a few months. I really do love it, but I bought it to sell it, not keep it. Worst case I'll just use it! But I bought it so cheap and I'm not in a rush to make money.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> mine is actually this one and totally agree, it would be so comfy to wear it on shoulder


I love this color. I would never use the shoulder strap. It fits so comfortably on the shoulder with the handle. I used to have a smaller, vintage Jackie. I didn't love it as much I thought I would. The leather wasn't soft and squishy like the newer ones. The new ones are too big for me.


----------



## MahoganyQT

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had several buyers on Posh who just bought my items for asking price, that's almost impossible on Posh as I can't turn off Make offer button. each of those sales was like a miracle lol



Yes! I get so happy when I get a sale at asking price!!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I love this color. I would never use the shoulder strap. It fits so comfortably on the shoulder with the handle. I used to have a smaller, vintage Jackie. I didn't love it as much I thought I would. The leather wasn't soft and squishy like the newer ones. The new ones are too big for me.



I adore this color too, but the shape is not mine. 2 weeks ago in Florence I bought Prada Galleria Bag in military green and I'm sooooo in love! and this color fits everything. will never let it go


----------



## whateve

I just got one of those emails from Tradesy that says "Great News! One of your favorites just dropped in price." It shows my own listing.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I just got one of those emails from Tradesy that says "Great News! One of your favorites just dropped in price." It shows my own listing.


Too funny!


----------



## GemsBerry

for all those cases when Tradesy underpaid to seller claiming the item was on sale and the customer was charged full, I wonder if it's a glitch why it's never other way around when customer paid sale price and seller received full? one-way glitches, hm...


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> for all those cases when Tradesy underpaid to seller claiming the item was on sale and the customer was charged full, I wonder if it's a glitch why it's never other way around when customer paid sale price and seller received full? one-way glitches, hm...



sadly it's not a glitch


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Really??


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3730654
> 
> Really??


Did you report the listing?!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> Did you report the listing?!


Yes, of course. But still someone bought it. It's no longer there anymore.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

soooooo. I sold a purse on June 5th, transferred my money on June 11th and still haven't received anything to my PayPal (which is normal). I go to my closet and the purse I sold has disappeared completely from my sales, this was a profit of over $650 and it's disappeared!

I called Tradesy to see why it disappeared and spoke to Jason just now and he was nice, but dumb. He didn't understand what was going on. It was like talking to a 2 year old. Finally, he saw what I meant and he said everything looks fine because it still shows in my Payouts and I should get my money sent to PayPal by Friday at the latest. But he didn't know why it disappeared from my closet which is scary and as we are on the phone my closet sold items goes down a number! From 58 to 57 for no reason. Like what else did they delete? and actually, if you look at my sales it shows on my end that I sold 65 things, but my closet says 57!

He did say that there has been a delay with PayPal transfers lately, but didn't tell me why. Thankfully, I have all the emails to show proof that it did sell and I even have a message from the buyer saying she loved it! I'm nervous now and I will seek vengeance if I don't get this money!! I am about to take down the rest of my stuff if I don't see this money by Friday! Everybody should start screenshotting sales. I know I am going to start.

By the way, Tradesy picked up the phone in less than a minute, not that that matters since they aren't much help.


----------



## domifreaka

alwayscoffee89 said:


> soooooo. I sold a purse on June 5th, transferred my money on June 11th and still haven't received anything to my PayPal (which is normal). I go to my closet and the purse I sold has disappeared completely from my sales, this was a profit of over $650 and it's disappeared!
> 
> I called Tradesy to see why it disappeared and spoke to Jason just now and he was nice, but dumb. He didn't understand what was going on. It was like talking to a 2 year old. Finally, he saw what I meant and he said everything looks fine because it still shows in my Payouts and I should get my money sent to PayPal by Friday at the latest. But he didn't know why it disappeared from my closet which is scary and as we are on the phone my closet sold items goes down a number! From 58 to 57 for no reason. Like what else did they delete? and actually, if you look at my sales it shows on my end that I sold 65 things, but my closet says 57!
> 
> He did say that there has been a delay with PayPal transfers lately, but didn't tell me why. Thankfully, I have all the emails to show proof that it did sell and I even have a message from the buyer saying she loved it! I'm nervous now and I will seek vengeance if I don't get this money!! I am about to take down the rest of my stuff if I don't see this money by Friday! Everybody should start screenshotting sales. I know I am going to start.
> 
> By the way, Tradesy picked up the phone in less than a minute, not that that matters since they aren't much help.


Sometimes my sales go down by a number randomly, I never knew why. I don't think it affects payouts though, although from now on I am monitoring that more closely, I don't trust tradesy. I can see them taking 2k for a sold chanel bag and saying it was a glitch.


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> I'm with you, girls
> I told my story few days ago when they took extra 2% and buyer didn't pay it - I asked her and I know she didn't.
> They did it again yesterday, this time it was only 1%, and I know there wasn't any sale. I messaged them 5 times and all I have is like "Your item was sold under a limited price drop. The amount you see is correct. Unfortunately, we are not bale to adjust the order in any way at this time."
> Now I see that it's not a glitch or smth, that's how they make money on us. I turned off this this option, I prefer to be out of their sales, as it's so wrong and dishonest. At least I see now that I'm not the only one



It happened 3 times in a row for me and now back to normal...maybe people started calling them? That trick left a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## domifreaka

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3728129
> 
> 
> *rolls eyes*
> My bag is one of the cheapest on the site. Everyone else has there's listed for $1800! Fortunately/unfortunately I would have accepted her offer if she wasn't a priss about it.


I'm so glad you didn't sell it to her, I hate bully buyers. that's a HUGE discount you offered, I never even give $50 in my closet.


----------



## domifreaka

I stopped using Posh about a year ago but after I heard how busy it got, I posted some listings. Got 2 sales in one week! Both bags under $300 but both were stuck on tradesy for a few months so im happy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> I stopped using Posh about a year ago but after I heard how busy it got, I posted some listings. Got 2 sales in one week! Both bags under $300 but both were stuck on tradesy for a few months so im happy.



I sell on eBay the most, than comes Tradesy (usually about twice less than on eBay), than Posh (almost same as Tradesy), and VC is outsider in my list


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> soooooo. I sold a purse on June 5th, transferred my money on June 11th and still haven't received anything to my PayPal (which is normal). I go to my closet and the purse I sold has disappeared completely from my sales, this was a profit of over $650 and it's disappeared!
> 
> I called Tradesy to see why it disappeared and spoke to Jason just now and he was nice, but dumb. He didn't understand what was going on. It was like talking to a 2 year old. Finally, he saw what I meant and he said everything looks fine because it still shows in my Payouts and I should get my money sent to PayPal by Friday at the latest. But he didn't know why it disappeared from my closet which is scary and as we are on the phone my closet sold items goes down a number! From 58 to 57 for no reason. Like what else did they delete? and actually, if you look at my sales it shows on my end that I sold 65 things, but my closet says 57!
> 
> He did say that there has been a delay with PayPal transfers lately, but didn't tell me why. Thankfully, I have all the emails to show proof that it did sell and I even have a message from the buyer saying she loved it! I'm nervous now and I will seek vengeance if I don't get this money!! I am about to take down the rest of my stuff if I don't see this money by Friday! Everybody should start screenshotting sales. I know I am going to start.
> 
> By the way, Tradesy picked up the phone in less than a minute, not that that matters since they aren't much help.



I wouldn't worry about $ in this case. they will transfer in to your PP, I am sure


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> How do you like this?
> I sold the shoes 4 days ago. Tradesy sent me e-mail, I confirmed sale, printed shipping label and sent it the next day. Everything as usual.
> And now I've accidentally noticed that those shoes are for sale in my closet, like those sale never happened, nothing in my sales or payouts. USPS shows that the package is shipped on time and on it's way to buyer!!!!



if someone remembers this story Tradesy answered that they are sorry and I will still be paid when the shoes are delivered. I tracked the package, it wasn't delivered cause there wasn't secure place to leave the package. Nobody came for it to the post office and in 10 days it was returned to Tradesy. I e-mail them again and they released my funds, yaay


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

BeenBurned said:


> Did you report the listing?!


She is back to scamming on Poshmark. I guess her little plan on Tradesy didn't work.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-monogram-mm-59419d9f3c6f9f3458002287


----------



## fashion_victim9

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> She is back to scamming on Poshmark. I guess her little plan on Tradesy didn't work.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-monogram-mm-59419d9f3c6f9f3458002287
> View attachment 3731058



I wonder if she realises that any purchases over 500 will come to posh for authentication first?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

fashion_victim9 said:


> I wonder if she realises that any purchases over 500 will come to posh for authentication first?


LOL. She will soon. Sadly, because so many people are interested in purchasing OFF of poshmark for a "great deal", someone will take this scammer's bait. I see someone is already begging for the scammer to text them =/ ! I tried to warn others on the listing, but it seems I am blocked from commenting. I am guessing this a scammer who I probably called out recently or in the past and made sure to block me smh.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> She is back to scamming on Poshmark. I guess her little plan on Tradesy didn't work.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-monogram-mm-59419d9f3c6f9f3458002287
> View attachment 3731058



Oh she is back on Tradesy too. https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-tote-bag-brown-21559080/?tref=category


----------



## NANI1972

alwayscoffee89 said:


> soooooo. I sold a purse on June 5th, transferred my money on June 11th and still haven't received anything to my PayPal (which is normal). I go to my closet and the purse I sold has disappeared completely from my sales, this was a profit of over $650 and it's disappeared!
> 
> I called Tradesy to see why it disappeared and spoke to Jason just now and he was nice, but dumb. He didn't understand what was going on. It was like talking to a 2 year old. Finally, he saw what I meant and he said everything looks fine because it still shows in my Payouts and I should get my money sent to PayPal by Friday at the latest. But he didn't know why it disappeared from my closet which is scary and as we are on the phone my closet sold items goes down a number! From 58 to 57 for no reason. Like what else did they delete? and actually, if you look at my sales it shows on my end that I sold 65 things, but my closet says 57!
> 
> He did say that there has been a delay with PayPal transfers lately, but didn't tell me why. Thankfully, I have all the emails to show proof that it did sell and I even have a message from the buyer saying she loved it! I'm nervous now and I will seek vengeance if I don't get this money!! I am about to take down the rest of my stuff if I don't see this money by Friday! Everybody should start screenshotting sales. I know I am going to start.
> 
> By the way, Tradesy picked up the phone in less than a minute, not that that matters since they aren't much help.



I've talked to Jason several times, he's a moron. Very rude and acts like he's superior. He's the one who told me that the funds that I saw available never happened after they had been pulled for a return. Then I had a problem with a sale going through and the buyer called and he told her that there could be several reasons why the sale did not go through yet one being authenticity of my item, well it turned out they wanted more information from her to process her credit card. What kind of idiot tells a buyer that there could be a question whether my item is authentic or not when that wasn't even the case? I've only had a few good experiences when calling Tradsey , most of the representatives sound like they have their head in the clouds.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

NANI1972 said:


> I've talked to Jason several times, he's a moron. Very rude and acts like he's superior. He's the one who told me that the funds that I saw available never happened after they had been pulled for a return. Then I had a problem with a sale going through and the buyer called and he told her that there could be several reasons why the sale did not go through yet one being authenticity of my item, well it turned out they wanted more information from her to process her credit card. What kind of idiot tells a buyer that there could be a question whether my item is authentic or not when that wasn't even the case? I've only had a few good experiences when calling Tradsey , most of the representatives sound like they have their head in the clouds.



Jeez. Yea, he put me on hold for a few and then came back and he's like "it's probably because you have multiple accounts, are you sure you are on the right one?" I was like UM YES! I'm not that dumb, thank you. I told him I only sell on one account and he goes, "oh, I don't know why it did that, but you should get your funds"


----------



## MahoganyQT

domifreaka said:


> I stopped using Posh about a year ago but after I heard how busy it got, I posted some listings. Got 2 sales in one week! Both bags under $300 but both were stuck on tradesy for a few months so im happy.



I do so much better on Posh than I do with Tradesy.  With Posh I either have months with no sales or really good ones with 3 or 4 sales. I've only sold 2 things on Tradesy and they were new hard to find items. I list items on both sites but make sales on Posh faster.


----------



## BeenBurned

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> She is back to scamming on Poshmark. I guess her little plan on Tradesy didn't work.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-monogram-mm-59419d9f3c6f9f3458002287
> View attachment 3731058


That seller gabriellebonds is also arielsummers4
https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-gm-tote-593ade90291a352b2e030f4e

ETA: is also the same person - xdiamondxo. It looks like she's suspended.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> That seller gabriellebonds is also arielsummers4
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-gm-tote-593ade90291a352b2e030f4e
> 
> ETA: is also the same person - xdiamondxo. It looks like she's suspended.
> View attachment 3731224



jeez, I want to tell her to get a life.


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> I sell on eBay the most, than comes Tradesy (usually about twice less than on eBay), than Posh (almost same as Tradesy), and VC is outsider in my list


Really, wow! I should start venturing out more outside of Tradesy. Do you mostly sell bags or accessories? Posh fees are killing me on the high end items! On ebay do you do auction or buy now?


----------



## domifreaka

BeenBurned said:


> That seller gabriellebonds is also arielsummers4
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-gm-tote-593ade90291a352b2e030f4e
> 
> ETA: is also the same person - xdiamondxo. It looks like she's suspended.
> View attachment 3731224



I saw her profile on posh last week, I think she keeps creating new ones every time she gets suspended. She already sold a brand new "neverfull" for 1k to some newbie buyer who had no clue what's going on.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Yay new code... I have sold nothing... Lol hopefully everyone is holding out until payday


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yay new code... I have sold nothing... Lol hopefully everyone is holding out until payday


I know, right? I sold cheap jeans. one customer was asking about LV bag and said she couldn't afford it, I offered her $75 off which together with this promo would make a nice discount of $200. she went mia.


----------



## nicole0612

Wow, I didn't even know there was a code. I bet that hurt sales if their email didn't go out to everyone.


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> Really, wow! I should start venturing out more outside of Tradesy. Do you mostly sell bags or accessories? Posh fees are killing me on the high end items! On ebay do you do auction or buy now?



mostly high end shoes, sometimes bags. I only use bin on eBay, I used to do auctions but I don't like this format, much more non payers and less $


----------



## ThisVNchick

Transferred my money on Tuesday, just got it in my paypal today (Friday). Usually money gets there in 24 hours...they've been extra slow releasing the funds to paypal lately.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Hello everyone! 

I thought Tradesy buyers had 4 days to return a purchased item before being able to return it back & get their money back & Tradey holds our funds.  Any exceptions? I transferrred my funds to PayPal & then to my bank account, but they sent me an email about customer returning my item back to them? I am confused as this has never happened to me before & this person has had my bag now for 2 weeks I don't think that is fair to me as an honest seller.  Please advise.


----------



## nicole0612

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I thought Tradesy buyers had 4 days to return a purchased item before being able to return it back & get their money back & Tradey holds our funds.  Any exceptions? I transferrred my funds to PayPal & then to my bank account, but they sent me an email about customer returning my item back to them? I am confused as this has never happened to me before & this person has had my bag now for 2 weeks I don't think that is fair to me as an honest seller.  Please advise.



That is very shocking. I am so sorry. I think the only way funds could be recalled after 4 days is if the item was not authentic. Therefore, you should be safe! 
What did Tradesy's email to you say exactly? 
I hope your item has a serial number to identify it so that the buyer cannot do a swap.


----------



## NANI1972

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I thought Tradesy buyers had 4 days to return a purchased item before being able to return it back & get their money back & Tradey holds our funds.  Any exceptions? I transferrred my funds to PayPal & then to my bank account, but they sent me an email about customer returning my item back to them? I am confused as this has never happened to me before & this person has had my bag now for 2 weeks I don't think that is fair to me as an honest seller.  Please advise.



It's happened to me before....

Tradsey after 21 days reversed my payout on an item I already received the funds for. I contacted them and they said the buyer filed a return within four days. I don't necessarily believe them. I was never notified of the return until they reversed the payment. They gave me some excuse that they were short staffed. In my case they ended up returning the item to me even though it was as described. 
They've also reversed a payout on me within the same day.
Unfortunately some of their business practices are shady.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> It's happened to me before....
> 
> Tradsey after 21 days reversed my payout on an item I already received the funds for. I contacted them and they said the buyer filed a return within four days. I don't necessarily believe them. I was never notified of the return until they reversed the payment. They gave me some excuse that they were short staffed. In my case they ended up returning the item to me even though it was as described.
> They've also reversed a payout on me within the same day.
> Unfortunately some of their business practices are shady.



That is so shady! They withdrew the funds from your bank account? What if you had already spent it? That makes me very nervous. Even if what they said about the buyer requesting a return within 4 days was true, any reasonable business would not withdrawn your funds after the deadline. I suppose that's why they updated their t&c to say the payout is now delayed up to 25 days, or whatever it is now.


----------



## GemsBerry

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I thought Tradesy buyers had 4 days to return a purchased item before being able to return it back & get their money back & Tradey holds our funds.  Any exceptions? I transferrred my funds to PayPal & then to my bank account, but they sent me an email about customer returning my item back to them? I am confused as this has never happened to me before & this person has had my bag now for 2 weeks I don't think that is fair to me as an honest seller.  Please advise.





NANI1972 said:


> It's happened to me before....
> 
> Tradsey after 21 days reversed my payout on an item I already received the funds for. I contacted them and they said the buyer filed a return within four days. I don't necessarily believe them. I was never notified of the return until they reversed the payment. They gave me some excuse that they were short staffed. In my case they ended up returning the item to me even though it was as described.
> They've also reversed a payout on me within the same day.
> Unfortunately some of their business practices are shady.


Unfortunately, they do. someone here posted that they pulled out funds MONTHS after the sale because customer claimed the item was not authentic.
personally, I got shock of my life when I "transferred" money after 4 days (deposit hasn't been made yet, it takes almost a week) and Tradesy pulled the same amount from my bank account before the deposit reached there. they took my personal funds because of return, I was vivid. they assured it won't happen again, blah blah


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

nicole0612 said:


> That is very shocking. I am so sorry. I think the only way funds could be recalled after 4 days is if the item was not authentic. Therefore, you should be safe!
> What did Tradesy's email to you say exactly?
> I hope your item has a serial number to identify it so that the buyer cannot do a swap.



Thanks! They sent me a message about a week after their 4 day return window cleared stating that buyer had requested a return & item was on the way back to them, they will compare the item to listing & if it matches my listing I can keep my funds basically.  It was a LV bag so I had a clear picture of the date code, I hope the buyer isn't trying to pull a stunt like that, that would be my biggest selling nightmare I will keep you guys posted when I hear back from them.


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> That is so shady! They withdrew the funds from your bank account? What if you had already spent it? That makes me very nervous. Even if what they said about the buyer requesting a return within 4 days was true, any reasonable business would not withdrawn your funds after the deadline. I suppose that's why they updated their t&c to say the payout is now delayed up to 25 days, or whatever it is now.



No they didn't take it out of my bank account, I don't believe that's possible. They reversed it, meaning they put a negative on my Tradsey balance.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

GemsBerry said:


> Unfortunately, they do. someone here posted that they pulled out funds MONTHS after the sale because customer claimed the item was not authentic.
> personally, I got shock of my life when I "transferred" money after 4 days (deposit hasn't been made yet, it takes almost a week) and Tradesy pulled the same amount from my bank account before the deposit reached there. they took my personal funds because of return, I was vivid. they assured it won't happen again, blah blah



You have got to be kidding me! MONTHS after??? How is that fair to those of us honest sellers with authentic items? This person has now had my bag for 2 weeks now & it was in Like new condition, and they are giving them 10 days before they need to ship it back to them, so this person can be using & abusing my bag this whole time, get to return it after & I have had no bag for weeks, and possibility of having the money withdrawn in top of it all. After this experience I am done with selling there! This website does not conduct themselves as an honest, or professional company! I better get my same bag back in the exact condition I sold it, like new! I am pretty


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

NANI1972 said:


> No they didn't take it out of my bank account, I don't believe that's possible. They reversed it, meaning they put a negative on my Tradsey balance.



I guess that's what they will have to do with me because they cleared my funds long ago & it's been in my personal bank account for a while now & I was wondering how they were going to get the money from me since it is already deposited in my account as they cleared my funds after their 4 day return window.  Craziness I tell you!


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> No they didn't take it out of my bank account, I don't believe that's possible. They reversed it, meaning they put a negative on my Tradsey balance.


but they did it to me, saying oh, we are sorry we "reversed" your payment on Mon, but funds were not actually deposited until Friday. they took $1K from my account even before I got email about return.


LVmyotherbaby said:


> You have got to be kidding me! MONTHS after??? How is that fair to those of us honest sellers with authentic items? This person has now had my bag for 2 weeks now & it was in Like new condition, and they are giving them 10 days before they need to ship it back to them, so this person can be using & abusing my bag this whole time, get to return it after & I have had no bag for weeks, and possibility of having the money withdrawn in top of it all. After this experience I am done with selling there! This website does not conduct themselves as an honest, or professional company! I better get my same bag back in the exact condition I sold it, like new! I am pretty


as far as I remember the customer said that went to boutique and claimed the bag was fake months later. Tradesy allowed her to return it and pulled back the funds from seller. they have it in their TOU. what's scary it can be not the same bag. it's not fair to sellers, but so far it's the best place to sell so we just suck it up.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> but they did it to me, saying oh, we are sorry we "reversed" your payment on Mon, but funds were not actually deposited until Friday. they took $1K from my account even before I got email about return.
> 
> as far as I remember the customer said that went to boutique and claimed the bag was fake months later. Tradesy allowed her to return it and pulled back the funds from seller. they have it in their TOU. what's scary it can be not the same bag. it's not fair to sellers, but so far it's the best place to sell so we just suck it up.



It was already in your bank account?


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> It was already in your bank account?


nope, I transferred funds on Fri (when they were released on 4th day as usual). on Mon my _personal _funds were taken, Tradesy hasn't processed the transfer until the next Thu. I know the timeline because I was sending them emails every day and finally they explained what happened and said it wouldn't happen again. now I also know why it takes so ridiculously long for transfers, they just hold funds for several days after you click "transfer".


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> nope, I transferred funds on Fri (when they were released on 4th day as usual). on Mon my _personal _funds were taken, Tradesy hasn't processed the transfer until the next Thu. I know the timeline because I was sending them emails every day and finally they explained what happened and said it wouldn't happen again. now I also know why it takes so ridiculously long for transfers, they just hold funds for several days after you click "transfer".



Yes, that's exactly what I was saying they reversed the payment on me too. The way you responded to my  quote I thought you meant they actually took it out of your bank account.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I was saying they reversed the payment on me too. The way you responded to my  quote I thought you meant they actually took it out of your bank account.



I think that is what she is saying.

She started the process to deposit the funds to her bank account, but it took days for Tradesy to complete the transfer.
In the meantime, Tradesy withdrew the same amount out of her bank account.
Later, the deposit from Tradesy cleared and was deposited into her bank account.


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> I think that is what she is saying.
> 
> She started the process to deposit the funds to her bank account, but it took days for Tradesy to complete the transfer.
> In the meantime, Tradesy withdrew the same amount out of her bank account.
> Later, the deposit from Tradesy cleared and was deposited into her bank account.



Yep I fully understand what she's saying....


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I think that is what she is saying.
> 
> She started the process to deposit the funds to her bank account, but it took days for Tradesy to complete the transfer.
> In the meantime, Tradesy withdrew the same amount out of her bank account.
> Later, the deposit from Tradesy cleared and was deposited into her bank account.





NANI1972 said:


> Yep I fully understand what she's saying....


Right, so Tradesy actually has power to "reverse" payment and take funds directly from your bank account not just Tradesy balance. for that reason it's good to keep an empty account associated with Tradesy and disable overdraft there.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sigh...

I just sold my most expensive handbag. 10 minutes after I confirmed the sale the buyer asks me what shade of grey the handbag is. The bag is not grey.  The color is clearly shown in the item title. I tell her it is not grey now she wants to cancel the sale.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Sigh...
> 
> I just sold my most expensive handbag. 10 minutes after I confirmed the sale the buyer asks me what shade of grey the handbag is. The bag is not grey.  The color is clearly shown in the item title. I tell her it is not grey now she wants to cancel the sale.



I think it's an excuse, I would still ship. She needs to ask these questions before.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> Right, so Tradesy actually has power to "reverse" payment and take funds directly from your bank account not just Tradesy balance. for that reason it's good to keep an empty account associated with Tradesy and disable overdraft there.



But it's not really from your bank account, if it hasn't actually been deposited into your account. It's still in virtual limbo so they can reverse the payment before it actually gets deposited into your bank account.


----------



## Catbird9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Sigh...
> 
> I just sold my most expensive handbag. 10 minutes after I confirmed the sale the buyer asks me what shade of grey the handbag is. The bag is not grey.  The color is clearly shown in the item title. I tell her it is not grey now she wants to cancel the sale.



How aggravating!



alwayscoffee89 said:


> I think it's an excuse, I would still ship. She needs to ask these questions before.



Even though you're probably right, why force the sale? Buyer will probably just return it, seller will have to wait for her to return it, hopefully in the same condition sent, within a reasonable amount of time, all of which is totally in the buyer's control. Not worth it. I'd cancel the sale.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I don't mind canceling the sale but something like this happens at least once a week and if Tradesy is going to penalize me for it I'd rather not do it.

Do you think Tradesy would return the bag to me? I described it accurately so why wouldn't they take the return?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I don't mind canceling the sale but something like this happens at least once a week and if Tradesy is going to penalize me for it I'd rather not do it.
> 
> Do you think Tradesy would return the bag to me? I described it accurately so why wouldn't they take the return?



I would not cancel it. I would send it, take video, put a security tag on it and have the buyer return it for a credit and she can get what she wants with it. Tell Tradesy the situation so they mark it in your account.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I think it's an excuse, I would still ship. She needs to ask these questions before.



I think so too. I told her she should've asked questions before purchasing. If she had asked before I confirmed the sale then I wouldn't mind but I think she is just going to have to return it to Tradesy. This happens too often.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> But it's not really from your bank account, if it hasn't actually been deposited into your account. It's still in virtual limbo so they can reverse the payment before it actually gets deposited into your bank account.


no, it was from my bank account, my personal funds, while transfer was in limbo. I didn't have bag returned to me yet, I didn't have deposit made yet, what I had a transaction marked as "purchase" from my personal funds. I'm not sure if I can explain it better.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> no, it was from my bank account, my personal funds, while transfer was in limbo. I didn't have bag returned to me yet, I didn't have deposit made yet, what I had a transaction marked as "purchase" from my personal funds. I'm not sure if I can explain it better.



Are you saying you had available funds and they took them back or you were transferring money to your bank account snd they reversedThe payment?


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Are you saying you had available funds and they took them back or you were transferring money to your bank account snd they reversedThe payment?



She is saying they took her own money not connected to Tradesy at all from her bank account.


----------



## Joyjoy7

They do have the ability to pull funds back once they've been deposited into your bank acct. This happened to a friend of mine. Two months after my friend sold the bag the buyer resold the bag, the second buyer claimed it wasn't authentic. Tradesy never contacted my friend and one day her acct was debited 1350.00. It wasn't a reversal, it was literally a purchase against her bank acct. My friend had bought it at Neiman Marcus also. 

My situation with them was a pair of Chanel earrings that were sold on their site November with the buyer thrilled and happy! Fast forward to February, The buyer happened to show them to an SA at Saks who told her they weren't authentic. I had purchased them at Neiman Marcus, still had my receipt and had them authenticated as well. Tradesy had asked her to send them back but obviously when they inspected them they deemed them 100% authentic. Luckily there wasn't a bait and switch but the fact that they allowed this is an open door for scamming.


----------



## NANI1972

I was getting confused with the "reverse" payment thing as I had them do a reverse payment before my funds actually hit my bank account.  What they did is just basically steal from the bank account IMO. How is this legally possible? Does anyone know if this is listed on their website in TOS? Scary that this scenario is even possible. [emoji47]
Why would they do such a shady thing and cause the seller potentially a financial catastrophe, with their bank balance i.e. If they have checks and other debits pending on their account this could cause insufficient funds and the bank could charge them fees etc..


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> mostly high end shoes, sometimes bags. I only use bin on eBay, I used to do auctions but I don't like this format, much more non payers and less $


That's good to know, thanks. I tried some auctions and only about half the people paid so now I'm doing BIN.


----------



## domifreaka

The fact that they can pull the money out after months or years is scary...at the same time I'd rather not have my money go into paypal for tax purposes. The less places my money travels to the better 

_"Come *tax* time, you must file *income* received via *PayPal* as you would other revenues. *PayPal* isn't a virtual credit card. It's a virtual bank account, and any money deposited to your account is considered revenue by the government. You must *pay income tax* on that amount."_


----------



## NANI1972

domifreaka said:


> The fact that they can pull the money out after months or years is scary...at the same time I'd rather not have my money go into paypal for tax purposes. The less places my money travels to the better
> 
> _"Come *tax* time, you must file *income* received via *PayPal* as you would other revenues. *PayPal* isn't a virtual credit card. It's a virtual bank account, and any money deposited to your account is considered revenue by the government. You must *pay income tax* on that amount."_



Your getting a payout from Tradsey too, their payouts are processed by Stripe so it still a payout transact that is still considered revenue.

But it has to be over 200 transactions AND  $20,000 within a year in order for you to be sent a 1099-k.


----------



## LL777

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I don't mind canceling the sale but something like this happens at least once a week and if Tradesy is going to penalize me for it I'd rather not do it.
> 
> Do you think Tradesy would return the bag to me? I described it accurately so why wouldn't they take the return?


Just take a video of the bag and process of packaging in the post office and handle it to the USPS agent. Make sure that everything will be recorded in a single video.   So, in case your buyer will damage the bag you will be able to prove the condition it was in when you sent it.


----------



## domifreaka

NANI1972 said:


> Your getting a payout from Tradsey too, their payouts are processed by Stripe so it still a payout transact that is still considered revenue.
> 
> But it has to be over 200 transactions AND  $20,000 within a year in order for you to be sent a 1099-k.



I definitely hit the 20k mark....wouldn't it be counted twice though? if you first had it transferred to paypayl and then again to the bank account?


----------



## NANI1972

domifreaka said:


> I definitely hit the 20k mark....wouldn't it be counted twice though? if you first had it transferred to paypayl and then again to the bank account?



Are you saying if you have an available balance on Tradsey, you transfer to PayPal and then to your bank account? If so yes I believe you would be doing two transactions then however one is PayPal and one is stripe.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Are you saying you had available funds and they took them back or you were transferring money to your bank account snd they reversedThe payment?





nicole0612 said:


> She is saying they took her own money not connected to Tradesy at all from her bank account.





NANI1972 said:


> I was getting confused with the "reverse" payment thing as I had them do a reverse payment before my funds actually hit my bank account.  What they did is just basically steal from the bank account IMO. How is this legally possible? Does anyone know if this is listed on their website in TOS? Scary that this scenario is even possible. [emoji47]
> Why would they do such a shady thing and cause the seller potentially a financial catastrophe, with their bank balance i.e. If they have checks and other debits pending on their account this could cause insufficient funds and the bank could charge them fees etc..


'
Yes, thanks. totally my personal funds.  it's not legal and Tradesy was like "don't you worry, it won't happen again". I'm not sure about that, that's why I'm sharing. These practices align well with underpaying commission to a seller claiming the item was on sale when it wasn't.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I definitely hit the 20k mark....wouldn't it be counted twice though? if you first had it transferred to paypayl and then again to the bank account?


Tradesy only counts withdrawals as revenue, if withdrawals go over $20K they'll send 1099-k. but last time we checked was in Fall. it's better to ask again, they keep changing things.
ETA: any withdrawals, PayPal included. but if you keep money on Tradesy balance, it's not considered as "revenue".


----------



## nicole0612

I have a $4500 sale that I just shipped on Friday, and I certainly don't want to have the chance that it will be returned in a few months!  If I un-link my bank account now, do you think that will protect me?  If so, I will do that immediately.  When the funds are ready to withdraw, I can withdraw them to my paypal account?  Otherwise, I would be fine with opening another bank account that can serve as the intermediary between my own bank account and my Tradesy account.
This is the bag that I sold just recently and Tradesy returned to me for corner scuffs etc that were not there, so they already authenticated it, and it comes with my store receipt etc, but I just don't want to leave them the room to scam me.
It is sad when I am now much more concerned about Tradesy itself scamming me compared to buyers scamming me!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

nicole0612 said:


> I have a $4500 sale that I just shipped on Friday, and I certainly don't want to have the chance that it will be returned in a few months!  If I un-link my bank account now, do you think that will protect me?  If so, I will do that immediately.  When the funds are ready to withdraw, I can withdraw them to my paypal account?  Otherwise, I would be fine with opening another bank account that can serve as the intermediary between my own bank account and my Tradesy account.
> This is the bag that I sold just recently and Tradesy returned to me for corner scuffs etc that were not there, so they already authenticated it, and it comes with my store receipt etc, but I just don't want to leave them the room to scam me.
> It is sad when I am now much more concerned about Tradesy itself scamming me compared to buyers scamming me!!



You have every right to be nervous with a sale like that. That's a lot of money. but try not to stress too much. Did you put a security tag on it? As long as you listed all wear (if any), you should be good. I haven't had anything bad with Tradesy as far as returns go. I think I have had 2 returns, but they ended in my favor. I even had a Chanel bag removed from my sales, but I still got paid and the money is in my bank.

I am also thinking about deleting my bank information as well. I just don't think that is right with what is happening to some of the girls on here. There has to be a line.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy only counts withdrawals as revenue, if withdrawals go over $20K they'll send 1099-k. but last time we checked was in Fall. it's better to ask again, they keep changing things.
> ETA: any withdrawals, PayPal included. but if you keep money on Tradesy balance, it's not considered as "revenue".



The IRS implements this rule not Tradsey. Wether it's a paypal or any other payment processing site. It's 20k AND over 200 payouts.


----------



## domifreaka

NANI1972 said:


> Are you saying if you have an available balance on Tradsey, you transfer to PayPal and then to your bank account? If so yes I believe you would be doing two transactions then however one is PayPal and one is stripe.


yup, so it's better to do one transaction. straight to the bank account.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> I have a $4500 sale that I just shipped on Friday, and I certainly don't want to have the chance that it will be returned in a few months!  If I un-link my bank account now, do you think that will protect me?  If so, I will do that immediately.  When the funds are ready to withdraw, I can withdraw them to my paypal account?  Otherwise, I would be fine with opening another bank account that can serve as the intermediary between my own bank account and my Tradesy account.
> This is the bag that I sold just recently and Tradesy returned to me for corner scuffs etc that were not there, so they already authenticated it, and it comes with my store receipt etc, but I just don't want to leave them the room to scam me.
> It is sad when I am now much more concerned about Tradesy itself scamming me compared to buyers scamming me!!


You can switch account linked to Tradesy at any time and they will retain only info to your most recent be it PayPal or bank. I believe per banking regs they do not and cannot retain previous account info you entered.

That said, I highly encourage you create a burner account for Tradesy, an account that doesn't link to your daily or day to day checking/savings account. DO NOT USE PAYPAL as they link your account to credit cards/checking account. You can even open a new account at the same bank you already have. An account to be used for money transfer from Tradesy and that you'll transfer to your regular account.  Must remember to empty the burner account to avoid the scenario of Tradesy or any institution for that matter to randomly debit your account. Yes it's a roundabout way of doing things, and it takes longer for you to have access to the money as every transfer you initiate takes a few days to go into effect (Tradesy =>Burner account=>everyday account) BUT I wouldn't have it any other way. It's an insurance policy that 3 weeks/months/years down the road Tradesy can't randomly debit your account for something you sold 3 buyers ago (yes they do have that policy of retracing to seller zero in the case of authenticity issues). They will try to claw back money but the bank will deny their request when your account balance is $0.

Been doing this burner account for over a year now once I understood and read about what was happening go to their sellers, especially the seller zero bit.


----------



## Myluvmaya

nicole0612 said:


> I have a $4500 sale that I just shipped on Friday, and I certainly don't want to have the chance that it will be returned in a few months!  If I un-link my bank account now, do you think that will protect me?  If so, I will do that immediately.  When the funds are ready to withdraw, I can withdraw them to my paypal account?  Otherwise, I would be fine with opening another bank account that can serve as the intermediary between my own bank account and my Tradesy account.
> This is the bag that I sold just recently and Tradesy returned to me for corner scuffs etc that were not there, so they already authenticated it, and it comes with my store receipt etc, but I just don't want to leave them the room to scam me.
> It is sad when I am now much more concerned about Tradesy itself scamming me compared to buyers scamming me!!




I closed the bank account I gave Tradesy months ago after reading the nightmare stories on here.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> The IRS implements this rule not Tradsey. Wether it's a paypal or any other payment processing site. It's 20k AND over 200 payouts.


Yes, I was explaining _how Tradesy counts_ it to report.


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> You have every right to be nervous with a sale like that. That's a lot of money. but try not to stress too much. Did you put a security tag on it? As long as you listed all wear (if any), you should be good. I haven't had anything bad with Tradesy as far as returns go. I think I have had 2 returns, but they ended in my favor. I even had a Chanel bag removed from my sales, but I still got paid and the money is in my bank.
> 
> I am also thinking about deleting my bank information as well. I just don't think that is right with what is happening to some of the girls on here. There has to be a line.


Yep, I put a security tag on and added the photo of the security tag in my Tradesy listing.  I am getting paranoid!


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> You can switch account linked to Tradesy at any time and they will retain only info to your most recent be it PayPal or bank. I believe per banking regs they do not and cannot retain previous account info you entered.
> 
> That said, I highly encourage you create a burner account for Tradesy, an account that doesn't link to your daily or day to day checking/savings account. DO NOT USE PAYPAL as they link your account to credit cards/checking account. You can even open a new account at the same bank you already have. An account to be used for money transfer from Tradesy and that you'll transfer to your regular account.  Must remember to empty the burner account to avoid the scenario of Tradesy or any institution for that matter to randomly debit your account. Yes it's a roundabout way of doing things, and it takes longer for you to have access to the money as every transfer you initiate takes a few days to go into effect (Tradesy =>Burner account=>everyday account) BUT I wouldn't have it any other way. It's an insurance policy that 3 weeks/months/years down the road Tradesy can't randomly debit your account for something you sold 3 buyers ago (yes they do have that policy of retracing to seller zero in the case of authenticity issues). They will try to claw back money but the bank will deny their request when your account balance is $0.
> 
> Been doing this burner account for over a year now once I understood and read about what was happening go to their sellers, especially the seller zero bit.


I will do this right now!  
If I have a paypal account or a credit card linked to my account for purchases, can they use that to potentially withdraw money?  Meaning, do I have to remove my payment methods as well to be safe?


----------



## kkfiregirl

omg thank you for the bank account suggestions! I'm going to unlink credit cards from my PayPal account and use that for my Tradesy payouts. Then I'll send the money to my husbands paypal and transfer to our bank account from there. 

I'm sweating just thinking about it lol


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I have a $4500 sale that I just shipped on Friday, and I certainly don't want to have the chance that it will be returned in a few months!  If I un-link my bank account now, do you think that will protect me?  If so, I will do that immediately.  When the funds are ready to withdraw, I can withdraw them to my paypal account?  Otherwise, I would be fine with opening another bank account that can serve as the intermediary between my own bank account and my Tradesy account.
> This is the bag that I sold just recently and Tradesy returned to me for corner scuffs etc that were not there, so they already authenticated it, and it comes with my store receipt etc, but I just don't want to leave them the room to scam me.
> It is sad when I am now much more concerned about Tradesy itself scamming me compared to buyers scamming me!!





jmc3007 said:


> You can switch account linked to Tradesy at any time and they will retain only info to your most recent be it PayPal or bank. I believe per banking regs they do not and cannot retain previous account info you entered.
> 
> That said, I highly encourage you create a burner account for Tradesy, an account that doesn't link to your daily or day to day checking/savings account. DO NOT USE PAYPAL as they link your account to credit cards/checking account. You can even open a new account at the same bank you already have. An account to be used for money transfer from Tradesy and that you'll transfer to your regular account.  Must remember to empty the burner account to avoid the scenario of Tradesy or any institution for that matter to randomly debit your account. Yes it's a roundabout way of doing things, and it takes longer for you to have access to the money as every transfer you initiate takes a few days to go into effect (Tradesy =>Burner account=>everyday account) BUT I wouldn't have it any other way. It's an insurance policy that 3 weeks/months/years down the road Tradesy can't randomly debit your account for something you sold 3 buyers ago (yes they do have that policy of retracing to seller zero in the case of authenticity issues). They will try to claw back money but the bank will deny their request when your account balance is $0.
> 
> Been doing this burner account for over a year now once I understood and read about what was happening go to their sellers, especially the seller zero bit.


I totally second that. Burner account with cc linked to it, no overdraft. not PayPal (they with take money from other funding sources if the main source is empty). 
With Tradesy retracting policy and now when Etsy extended review/complaint window to 100 days it invites scammers to "try" things out and return them claiming fake or it broke months later.


----------



## turquoisey

I have been a huge seller on Tradesy. I've sold like 12k of merchandise over past few years. Recently sold a david Yurman bracelet around Mother's Day. The buyer returned because he didn't want to keep it- not due to any other reason. Cited reason states "changed mind" Normally Tradesy keeps it, resells it, Gives buyer a credit. However- they told me my listing was not as described, took their money back from my bank account and make me resell it and this was one month later. I thought it was a four day policy- they changed it without me knowing. Now I won't sell there.


----------



## GemsBerry

turquoisey said:


> I have been a huge seller on Tradesy. I've sold like 12k of merchandise over past few years. Recently sold a david Yurman bracelet around Mother's Day. The buyer returned because he didn't want to keep it- not due to any other reason. Cited reason states "changed mind" Normally Tradesy keeps it, resells it, Gives buyer a credit. However- they told me my listing was not as described, took their money back from my bank account and make me resell it and this was one month later. I thought it was a four day policy- they changed it without me knowing. Now I won't sell there.


Sorry to hear that. so it was a month after sale when they returned the bracelet to you and they took money from your bank account, not from Tradesy balance, right?


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, I was explaining _how Tradesy counts_ it to report.



 Just clarifying because it's not just 20 K, it's 20 K and  over 200 transactions.  Also I'm not 100% sure but if you paid an eBay item using your PayPal account balance it doesn't count as a payout either.


----------



## domifreaka

NANI1972 said:


> Just clarifying because it's not just 20 K, it's 20 K and  over 200 transactions.  Also I'm not 100% sure but if you paid an eBay item using your PayPal account balance it doesn't count as a payout either.


I always shop with credit cards to get points so I never use PayPal money for anything. I think its 20k OR 200 transactions, either one.


----------



## NANI1972

domifreaka said:


> I always shop with credit cards to get points so I never use PayPal money for anything. I think its 20k OR 200 transactions, either one.



No, it's 0ver 20k AND over 200 payments


----------



## turquoisey

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear that. so it was a month after sale when they returned the bracelet to you and they took money from your bank account, not from Tradesy balance, right?



Yeah I don't keep a balance for that reason and i don't link to PayPal. He didn't even return it because it wasn't as listed. And when I contacted them they wouldn't budge. Normally in this scenario it goes to their "penny lane" account which is where they resell returns. They told me i had it listed "like new" but their in house jeweler noticed microscopic scratches. Lesson- never list as new.


----------



## domifreaka

NANI1972 said:


> No, it's 0ver 20k AND over 200 payments
> 
> View attachment 3736565


hmmmm that's good. I'll have to count my transactions and see where I stand. I doubt I have over 200.


----------



## NANI1972

turquoisey said:


> Yeah I don't keep a balance for that reason and i don't link to PayPal. He didn't even return it because it wasn't as listed. And when I contacted them they wouldn't budge. Normally in this scenario it goes to their "penny lane" account which is where they resell returns. They told me i had it listed "like new" but their in house jeweler noticed microscopic scratches. Lesson- never list as new.



This is so shady. Your buyer had it for a month, your buyer could had easily put scratches on it. 
Also their listing options are in need of revamping. An item can be new even with scratches or marks, etc. Tradsey needs to have an option for new with defects etc. kind of along the lines of what eBay does because lots of items from boutiques and I n stores are moved around, touched and handled by customers and associates and can easily get marked or scratched, and just because they are doesn't mean that they are not new.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> I will do this right now!
> If I have a paypal account or a credit card linked to my account for purchases, can they use that to potentially withdraw money?  Meaning, do I have to remove my payment methods as well to be safe?


Payment method you have in Tradesy account is for buying only. Withdrawal method is for selling only and the two shall never meet or they'll be commitimg wire fraud. They can try to claw back funds from a sale since they can allege that you weren't entitled to it in the first place, but they cannot make you BUY your own item back and charge it to your cc/PayPal as it'd be unauthorized transaction.


----------



## jmc3007

turquoisey said:


> Yeah I don't keep a balance for that reason and i don't link to PayPal. He didn't even return it because it wasn't as listed. And when I contacted them they wouldn't budge. Normally in this scenario it goes to their "penny lane" account which is where they resell returns. They told me i had it listed "like new" but their in house jeweler noticed microscopic scratches. Lesson- never list as new.


Tradesy has been doing this for a while now, since maybe the summer now? Every return will get a 360 review even though the buyer didn't object to anything like yours didn't. And if they don't like what they see, they'll punt it back to you so that it won't sit in their closets. I once got a return from them and the reason was because I described the fabric lining of a Givenchy bag as black instead of dark brown, never mind that what the buyer wanted to know was its authenticity and it was confirmed as genuine.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> Payment method you have in Tradesy account is for buying only. Withdrawal method is for selling only and the two shall never meet or they'll be commitimg wire fraud. They can try to claw back funds from a sale since they can allege that you weren't entitled to it in the first place, but they cannot make you BUY your own item back and charge it to your cc/PayPal as it'd be unauthorized transaction.



Thank you! That is helpful.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I guess the photos I took were pretty good. The seller that stole them sold her bag.
 Mine is $25 cheaper


----------



## alwayscoffee89

4% off??? Is this new?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I guess the photos I took were pretty good. The seller that stole them sold her bag.
> Mine is $25 cheaper



Did you turn her in for stealing your photos?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Did you turn her in for stealing your photos?



I reported her a month ago. Tradesy didn't remove them.


----------



## NANI1972

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3737871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4% off??? Is this new?



Is this your listing?


----------



## laurie00

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3737871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4% off??? Is this new?


I just checked the sale items in my closet.  I selected 10% off for their sales.  I have items that say 7%-10% --- just don't get what these people are doing?  Why wouldn't everything just be 10% off?


----------



## NANI1972

Tradsey payouts are so ridiculously long these days, it's taking seven business days to hit my bank account [emoji19]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

NANI1972 said:


> Is this your listing?



No, it was on an item that was one of my favorites


----------



## alwayscoffee89

laurie00 said:


> I just checked the sale items in my closet.  I selected 10% off for their sales.  I have items that say 7%-10% --- just don't get what these people are doing?  Why wouldn't everything just be 10% off?



I don't know, there are only 3 options and 4% and 7% aren't one of them


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey payouts are so ridiculously long these days, it's taking seven business days to hit my bank account [emoji19]



It seems as is for ppl who are opted into sales are getting different percentages off their items with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## GemsBerry

turquoisey said:


> Yeah I don't keep a balance for that reason and i don't link to PayPal. He didn't even return it because it wasn't as listed. And when I contacted them they wouldn't budge. Normally in this scenario it goes to their "penny lane" account which is where they resell returns. They told me i had it listed "like new" but their in house jeweler noticed microscopic scratches. Lesson- never list as new.





NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey payouts are so ridiculously long these days, it's taking seven business days to hit my bank account [emoji19]


after you click transfer button, they are holding funds until 5th or maybe even 6th business day now to look good on paper.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> after you click transfer button, they are holding funds until 5th or maybe even 6th business day now to look good on paper.


Yes, my last payment took 7 business days.  It used to be quicker.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My Paypal transfer just cleared today. It took 2 days. The last time I think it took 4 or 5 days.


----------



## Fullcloset

https://www.xsellco.com/resources/selling-newegg-marketplace-everything-need-know/

No idea newegg lets you sell on its website and it has a place for clothes and accessories now. Thought it was just computer and electronics stuff.


----------



## selnee

NANI1972 said:


> Tradsey payouts are so ridiculously long these days, it's taking seven business days to hit my bank account [emoji19]


My last transfer took 10 days for it to hit my bank account!  It used to be so much faster.


----------



## GemsBerry

Has anybody mentioned, not only it takes almost a week for cc/ba deposit, Tradesy deposit is recorded 1-2 days prior to the actual date it's made. I mean if I look at my bank transactions I see nothing today, no pending transactions, then when I check it the next day I can see Tradesy deposit with yesterday date. can they manipulate date somehow?


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> Has anybody mentioned, not only it takes almost a week for cc/ba deposit, Tradesy deposit is recorded 1-2 days prior to the actual date it's made. I mean if I look at my bank transactions I see nothing today, no pending transactions, then when I check it the next day I can see Tradesy deposit with yesterday date. can they manipulate date somehow?



Perhaps they deposit after bank hours. It wouldn't show up yesterday if they did the transfer, let's say at 7pm PST, but it would definitely post the following day, however, showing that a deposit was made to your account the previous day.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> Perhaps they deposit after bank hours. It wouldn't show up yesterday if they did the transfer, let's say at 7pm PST, but it would definitely post the following day, however, showing that a deposit was made to your account the previous day.


Makes perfect sense! and if it was on Fri night it won't show until Tue. 
these are additional 1-2 days to 4-5-day period when they hold deposit after transfer request was made.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I listed some of my more expensive purses on Vestaire Collective and one is pending offer negotiation and the other they wanted an invoice that I don't have. But the one purse that was accepted has gotten so many offers already! The only bad thing about this site is the commission, holy cow!! BAD!! This purse has been on Tradesy for awhile and the first day I list it on VC, someone wants to buy it. And I had the price really high!


----------



## domifreaka

I attended a bridal shower last weekend and someone mentioned Tradesy (women were talking about designer clothing) and all the women started saying "it's a scam", "I bought a fake Gucci on there and they told me it's real", "never again" and I was the _*ONLY ONE*_ defending it. Tradesy has such a bag rep its not even funny. If you google "tradesy reviews" over 500 complains show up on the first page of google. What sucks is that 40% of those bad reviews are people who have zero knowledge of designer items and just assume they're fake and other 60% are Tradesy's horrible CS.  
After hearing 12 random women talking about Tradesy it became clear why my sales are SO slow lately lol


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I listed some of my more expensive purses on Vestaire Collective and one is pending offer negotiation and the other they wanted an invoice that I don't have. But the one purse that was accepted has gotten so many offers already! The only bad thing about this site is the commission, holy cow!! BAD!! This purse has been on Tradesy for awhile and the first day I list it on VC, someone wants to buy it. And I had the price really high!



It's a pain to list there, but things sell much faster. They have a tiered commission x% from $a to $b, y% from $b to $c, and so on), so it's really painfully high until you get over $7,000 or so, then it gets better than Tradesy.


----------



## domifreaka

selnee said:


> My last transfer took 10 days for it to hit my bank account!  It used to be so much faster.


10 days here too


----------



## jmc3007

domifreaka said:


> I attended a bridal shower last weekend and someone mentioned Tradesy (women were talking about designer clothing) and all the women started saying "it's a scam", "I bought a fake Gucci on there and they told me it's real", "never again" and I was the _*ONLY ONE*_ defending it. Tradesy has such a bag rep its not even funny. If you google "tradesy reviews" over 500 complains show up on the first page of google. What sucks is that 40% of those bad reviews are people who have zero knowledge of designer items and just assume they're fake and other 60% are Tradesy's horrible CS.
> After hearing 12 random women talking about Tradesy it became clear why my sales are SO slow lately lol


To be honest, that they even have customer service is a feature that other resellers rarely offer. granted it's not like you're calling Saks/NM and can expect swift resolution. when I first joined 2 years ago, I relied on phone CS more until I got a hang of the platform, and now I just email them and from my experience, I always get a response 24-48 hours later. I think ppl need to have patience these days. they did help me out tremendously late last year when I stupidly mixed up two parcels of high value items, and the parcels had to go back to Tradesy before they can be switched around and resent to the rightful buyers. all in all probably took a solid two weeks of constant emails and waiting, but in the end the buyers loved their purchases and I got to keep the sales. they didn't even charge me again for the second round of shipping. I gave them high marks for collaborating to solve a difficult problem involving a lot of hands.


----------



## jmc3007

domifreaka said:


> I attended a bridal shower last weekend and someone mentioned Tradesy (women were talking about designer clothing) and all the women started saying "it's a scam", "I bought a fake Gucci on there and they told me it's real", "never again" and I was the ONLY ONE defending it. Tradesy has such a bag rep its not even funny. If you google "tradesy reviews" over 500 complains show up on the first page of google. What sucks is that 40% of those bad reviews are people who have zero knowledge of designer items and just assume they're fake and other 60% are Tradesy's horrible CS.



the part about buyers not educating themselves on fakes vs real is totally true though. it's much easier to call out a replica than to take the time to learn why it is so. in this regard, Tradesy is no different from eBay, VC, TRR etc. the same sellers tend to be on several platforms.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

nicole0612 said:


> It's a pain to list there, but things sell much faster. They have a tiered commission x% from $a to $b, y% from $b to $c, and so on), so it's really painfully high until you get over $7,000 or so, then it gets better than Tradesy.



Interesting. I don't have anything over $7,000 so that doesn't help me! haha. Their price suggestions are yucky too.


----------



## nicole0612

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Interesting. I don't have anything over $7,000 so that doesn't help me! haha. Their price suggestions are yucky too.



Totally agree.


----------



## GemsBerry

Talking about deposits, it's 7th day now and counting, money is still being transferred. Tomorrow is weekend, meaning it will be 10th day the earliest when it's deposited. which gives us total of 14 business days since the buyer received the item. Probably Tradesy is heading to direction of biweekly payments to sellers like in VC and RealReal. actually, it's already biweekly, never mind their "3-5 business days".


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I listed some of my more expensive purses on Vestaire Collective and one is pending offer negotiation and* the other they wanted an invoice that I don't have. *But the one purse that was accepted has gotten so many offers already! The only bad thing about this site is the commission, holy cow!! BAD!! This purse has been on Tradesy for awhile and the first day I list it on VC, someone wants to buy it. And I had the price really high!


Yikes! Are you saying that Vestiaire Collective isn't able to authenticate an item based on the merits of that item? Do they really believe that an invoice or a receipt proves authenticity? I can't count the number of authentic receipts (and other props) I've seen in listings for blatant fakes on various sites. I've also seen authentic item listings where the seller unknowingly shows fake props. 

Plus they (VC) must be aware that their clients may not be the original owner and won't have the original receipt (even if it helped prove anything).


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! Are you saying that Vestiaire Collective isn't able to authenticate an item based on the merits of that item? Do they really believe that an invoice or a receipt proves authenticity? I can't count the number of authentic receipts (and other props) I've seen in listings for blatant fakes on various sites. I've also seen authentic item listings where the seller unknowingly shows fake props.
> 
> Plus they (VC) must be aware that their clients may not be the original owner and won't have the original receipt (even if it helped prove anything).



Not that VC authenticators don't make mistakes, but what she is referring to is the convoluted process of listing an item. Some random employee has to view the submission to approve it before it can be listed (takes about a day if they accept it without issues). Usually they want you to change a couple of photos for some unknown reason (it will say why, but they don't make sense a lot of the time), they usually want to negotiate your selling price with you (varies by up to 50% for the same item, it just depends on the employee who is viewing it. It is a 6 step "offer" process to get the price agreement for your listing. I know this because sometimes after the 6 offers/counter offers - 3 from me and 3 from VC - I will decline their last offer. About 1/3 of the time I will get a better offer with my next attempt with the same item and same photos if I attempt to submit it a second or third time). Anyway, to answer the question, they do not authenticate prior to the item selling, only...sometimes they do....or attempt to, but it just depends on the employee viewing it how picky they are and what supporting documents they ask for. It's really just a random process.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Brand new item $695 but on sale today and I just got a message "I can offer $100" 
Do these people think I own the factory?? [emoji44]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Brand new item $695 but on sale today and I just got a message "I can offer $100"
> Do these people think I own the factory?? [emoji44]



 Oh my!


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Brand new item $695 but on sale today and I just got a message "I can offer $100"
> Do these people think I own the factory?? [emoji44]


Sure thing, and my closet must be called Arnault's finds))


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Can you spot it?


----------



## restricter

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Brand new item $695 but on sale today and I just got a message "I can offer $100"
> Do these people think I own the factory?? [emoji44]



I love those "I can offer" message.  I'm so glad they can offer because I can ignore them.  Ugh!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3743098
> 
> 
> Can you spot it?



Crazy...she listed it as new with tags when it is obviously used [emoji4].
Her account should be deleted for the foul language in her item description [emoji102]


----------



## Wamgurl

Catbird9 said:


> How aggravating!
> 
> 
> 
> Even though you're probably right, why force the sale? Buyer will probably just return it, seller will have to wait for her to return it, hopefully in the same condition sent, within a reasonable amount of time, all of which is totally in the buyer's control. Not worth it. I'd cancel the sale.



Cancel, cancel,cancel!


----------



## plyever

Recently I sold a pretty expensive bag, and the buyer sent me some messages today to ask me if I am willing to buy the bag back so she could get money back instead of getting Tradesy store credit since the bag had no any issues. She said there were no any issues about bag just because she bought 2 bags at the same and she cannot afford it! Then I refused to buy it back so she threatening me about filing a misrepresentation claim which to claim about odor smell of the bag.
The bag is brand new, never been carried, never been used, no odor of perfume ,the only smell is brand new bag. I already video recorded the packaging process. So anyone please help me. This is a really unacceptable behavior, just because she couldn't afford the bag and wanted to get her money back then she started to lie


----------



## BeenBurned

plyever said:


> Recently I sold a pretty expensive bag, and the buyer sent me some messages today to ask me if I am willing to buy the bag back so she could get money back instead of getting Tradesy store credit since the bag had no any issues. She said there were no any issues about bag just because she bought 2 bags at the same and she cannot afford it! Then I refused to buy it back so she threatening me about filing a misrepresentation claim which to claim about odor smell of the bag.
> The bag is brand new, never been carried, never been used, no odor of perfume ,the only smell is brand new bag. I already video recorded the packaging process. So anyone please help me. This is a really unacceptable behavior, just because she couldn't afford the bag and wanted to get her money back then she started to lie


Was the message through Tradesy's messaging system? If so, call them and explain the situation and her admission that she'd spent too much. They can look at the messages sent through their system.


----------



## plyever

Yes, all the messages through Tradesy's. I think I will call them up tomorrow morning. Now the buyer insisted that bag has some odor.


----------



## ThisVNchick

plyever said:


> Yes, all the messages through Tradesy's. I think I will call them up tomorrow morning. Now the buyer insisted that bag has some odor.


Make sure you call and have the CS person read through all of the messages and make a note on your account so when the item comes back to the return team (separate from the CS people) they know exactly what's going on.


----------



## GemsBerry

plyever said:


> Recently I sold a pretty expensive bag, and the buyer sent me some messages today to ask me if I am willing to buy the bag back so she could get money back instead of getting Tradesy store credit since the bag had no any issues. She said there were no any issues about bag just because she bought 2 bags at the same and she cannot afford it! Then I refused to buy it back so she threatening me about filing a misrepresentation claim which to claim about odor smell of the bag.
> The bag is brand new, never been carried, never been used, no odor of perfume ,the only smell is brand new bag. I already video recorded the packaging process. So anyone please help me. This is a really unacceptable behavior, just because she couldn't afford the bag and wanted to get her money back then she started to lie


it's called extortion and you should report her to Tradesy. make screenshots of her emails where she says she's fine with the bag and bought two but can't keep them both, and the one where she's threatening you. After you send them email follow up with a call. there's no way Tradesy will side with her, they should ban this buyer.
ETA: I like the part about "buying back" like you haven't paid 18% commission to Tradesy, you are supposed to absorb it just like that because she doesn't want a cite credit? some ppl...


----------



## NANI1972

plyever said:


> Recently I sold a pretty expensive bag, and the buyer sent me some messages today to ask me if I am willing to buy the bag back so she could get money back instead of getting Tradesy store credit since the bag had no any issues. She said there were no any issues about bag just because she bought 2 bags at the same and she cannot afford it! Then I refused to buy it back so she threatening me about filing a misrepresentation claim which to claim about odor smell of the bag.
> The bag is brand new, never been carried, never been used, no odor of perfume ,the only smell is brand new bag. I already video recorded the packaging process. So anyone please help me. This is a really unacceptable behavior, just because she couldn't afford the bag and wanted to get her money back then she started to lie



The fact that she even had the nerve to ask you to buy the bag back because she can't afford it speaks to her character. I cannot believe how entitled and ridiculous people are these days. Call Tradesy and report her.


----------



## LL777

plyever said:


> Recently I sold a pretty expensive bag, and the buyer sent me some messages today to ask me if I am willing to buy the bag back so she could get money back instead of getting Tradesy store credit since the bag had no any issues. She said there were no any issues about bag just because she bought 2 bags at the same and she cannot afford it! Then I refused to buy it back so she threatening me about filing a misrepresentation claim which to claim about odor smell of the bag.
> The bag is brand new, never been carried, never been used, no odor of perfume ,the only smell is brand new bag. I already video recorded the packaging process. So anyone please help me. This is a really unacceptable behavior, just because she couldn't afford the bag and wanted to get her money back then she started to lie


You have her messages and it's more than enough to win the case.


----------



## restricter

I received this charming message yesterday:

"Make sure this item is not fake and want to know how about retail price where you bought this one. Sorry for being rude because I had bad experience buying fake one."

I had just dropped off the item at FedEx to be sent to AFF and forgotten to delete the listing.  It made me so happy to send this reply and then kill the listing.

"Too late.  Sent this to consignment at AFF.  You can find it there in a few days and ask them about authenticity."

Just...ugh!


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> I received this charming message yesterday:
> 
> "Make sure this item is not fake and want to know how about retail price where you bought this one. Sorry for being rude because I had bad experience buying fake one."
> 
> I had just dropped off the item at FedEx to be sent to AFF and forgotten to delete the listing.  It made me so happy to send this reply and then kill the listing.
> 
> "Too late.  Sent this to consignment at AFF.  You can find it there in a few days and ask them about authenticity."
> 
> Just...ugh!


I would have sent this message: 

_"I'm sorry you had a bad experience but my items are authentic. If you feel the need to verify any item you're considering, feel free to post authenticity questions on TPF or the ebay fashion boards. Note that "retail price" or what a seller paid has nothing to do with authenticity and proves nothing. 

As for the item in question, it is no longer available."_


----------



## lallybelle

UGH. I sold a bag on Sunday night. I didn't realize it was sold because they didn't contact me. I then see it's not in my closet. I see that when i go into the listing from my buyers message that it was marked sold. I read up and see they say they can hold it up for a couple of days so I wait. Today I check it the whole listing is no longer there. I call and Trust had removed it canceled my sale. WTF! So done.


----------



## GemsBerry

lallybelle said:


> UGH. I sold a bag on Sunday night. I didn't realize it was sold because they didn't contact me. I then see it's not in my closet. I see that when i go into the listing from my buyers message that it was marked sold. I read up and see they say they can hold it up for a couple of days so I wait. Today I check it the whole listing is no longer there. I call and Trust had removed it canceled my sale. WTF! So done.


Sorry to hear that. what was their explanation why they removed the listing and canceled the sale?


----------



## lallybelle

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear that. what was their explanation why they removed the listing and canceled the sale?



I don't know yet. The rep put in a ticket for trust to call me. I gave them a piece of my mind though..lol. I was just so mad that they didn't even tell me. I'll update what they say when they call me back.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I would have sent this message:
> 
> _"I'm sorry you had a bad experience but my items are authentic. If you feel the need to verify any item you're considering, feel free to post authenticity questions on TPF or the ebay fashion boards. Note that "retail price" or what a seller paid has nothing to do with authenticity and proves nothing.
> 
> As for the item in question, it is no longer available."_



Meh.  The bad grammar was as off-putting as the tone and tenor.  I'd forgotten how wonderful customer service is at AFF.  It may cut into the final payout but it's so much more relaxing to let them deal with people.


----------



## GemsBerry

lallybelle said:


> I don't know yet. The rep put in a ticket for trust to call me. I gave them a piece of my mind though..lol. I was just so mad that they didn't even tell me. I'll update what they say when they call me back.


I had several sales cancelled because buyer's info didn't add up according to Tradesy. Once the listing disappeared because "the system flagged it". I was vivid and asked Tradesy to restore it and inform the buyer that it's available again and there's nothing wrong with it. they apologized and said they would. coincidentally, the same bag in worse condition was sold by power seller at higher price...
Hopefully, Tradesy restores your listing and you can contact the buyer yourself, maybe she'll repurchase.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

restricter said:


> Meh.  The bad grammar was as off-putting as the tone and tenor.  I'd forgotten how wonderful customer service is at AFF.  It may cut into the final payout but it's so much more relaxing to let them deal with people.



What is AFF? 

TIA [emoji4]


----------



## poopsie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What is AFF?
> 
> TIA [emoji4]



Ann's Fabulous Finds


----------



## HandbagDiva354

poopsie said:


> Ann's Fabulous Finds



Thank you. I've purchased a few items there.


----------



## lallybelle

So they send me an email saying they canceled the sale and removed it because they couldn't verify the authenticity of my listing. Ummm...excuse me? So you don't e-mail me, contact me in any way to ask me questions, etc? So i called because I was mad at the response. This rep tries to tell me they emailed me to ask me questions so they could verify, but since I didn't answer they had no choice to remove it. Excuse you again??? I have NO e-mails. Then she suggests checking spam folder. Nope. Nada. Nothing. She starts apologizing and I told her now this buyer thinks I sell fakes and not only did you cost me a sale, but you are putting marks on my reputation.Tells me I can relist. Told her nope and my other listings are coming down as well. BYE.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

lallybelle said:


> So they send me an email saying they canceled the sale and removed it because they couldn't verify the authenticity of my listing. Ummm...excuse me? So you don't e-mail me, contact me in any way to ask me questions, etc? So i called because I was mad at the response. This rep tries to tell me they emailed me to ask me questions so they could verify, but since I didn't answer they had no choice to remove it. Excuse you again??? I have NO e-mails. Then she suggests checking spam folder. Nope. Nada. Nothing. She starts apologizing and I told her now this buyer thinks I sell fakes and not only did you cost me a sale, but you are putting marks on my reputation.Tells me I can relist. Told her nope and my other listings are coming down as well. BYE.



Did you take pictures of date codes and any other indicators of authenticity? How many pictures did you post?


----------



## lallybelle

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Did you take pictures of date codes and any other indicators of authenticity? How many pictures did you post?



Of course. I used all 12 pictures. Never had a problem like this before.


----------



## GemsBerry

lallybelle said:


> Of course. I used all 12 pictures. Never had a problem like this before.


this is a new kind of BS from Tradesy. looks like a human factor to me, someone was supposed to email you but didn't.
I wouldn't give up on this sale though, maybe buyer would repurchase if you contact her. selling is hard nowadays.

yesterday I got sale cancelled after 30 (!!) emails back and forth with a customer, she ended up sending cancellation request because she read somewhere that the item can be easily damaged. it was 4-30 am and frankly I'm happy to cancel because it was screaming "problematic buyer", she started inquiring about returns in her first email.


----------



## poopsie

Sounds like you dodged a bullet


----------



## alwayscoffee89

lallybelle said:


> Of course. I used all 12 pictures. Never had a problem like this before.


Dang. That's weird. I don't know why they would do that. Was it a weird brand?

It is getting hard to sell on Tradesy. It's slowwwwww. What are some other platforms you guys sell on besides Ebay?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GemsBerry said:


> yesterday I got sale cancelled after 30 (!!) emails back and forth with a customer, she ended up sending cancellation request because she read somewhere that the item can be easily damaged. it was 4-30 am and frankly I'm happy to cancel because it was screaming "problematic buyer", she started inquiring about returns in her first email.




I wish I had just cancelled when I had my problem buyer. It's been 10 days now and on payout it says "pending customer service review". I just hope the buyer didn't damage the bag or make a switch to get a refund.  It was a Louis Vuitton handbag that I had only used about 4 times. It was just too small for my needs. I sold it at $600 off the price I paid. It looked brand new , with box, ribbon and receipt. Next time it feels like drama I'll just go on and cancel. It's not worth it.


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I wish I had just cancelled when I had my problem buyer. It's been 10 days now and on payout it says "pending customer service review". I just hope the buyer didn't damage the bag or make a switch to get a refund.  It was a Louis Vuitton handbag that I had only used about 4 times. It was just too small for my needs. I sold it at $600 off the price I paid. It looked brand new , with box, ribbon and receipt. Next time it feels like drama I'll just go on and cancel. It's not worth it.


I hear you. hopefully, everything tuns out OK.


----------



## restricter

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What is AFF?
> 
> TIA [emoji4]



Ann's Fabulous Finds.


----------



## ToriChan

Tradesy used to be my go to place. It was a haven of good buyers and frequent enough sales-ive been using the site since 2015, and was a beta tester for the android version of the app. I appreciated that Tradesy also had phone customer support (Poshmark and Mercari don't, and eBay's is hit or miss as we all know). 

Now, it's slow, everyone is messaging for way lower prices, and I just had an experience with a very difficult buyer. At least Tradesy covered me and took my side however I waited for at least an hour on the phone for the help. Like many others, I've noticed a very slow pay out schedule. It took 9 days to get my last direct deposit! They claimed there was issues with Stripe, their payment processor. I wonder if they are having $$ issues.


----------



## Fullcloset

Tradesy is dead.
Nobody buying anything & I'm the first to admit my prices are way high because of Tradesy's new commission so I wouldn't buy them either.
Back on ebay - as much as I hate the E word and have had serious issues with the platform in the past - at least the low end things are selling.
I still don't sell alot on Ebay but I've at least sold a couple things over the past month - Tradesy has been dead to me since March - April.
I plan on setting up a shop on Mercari but just haven't had the time. Will let ya'll know how that goes when I do.


----------



## Fullcloset

ToriChan said:


> Tradesy used to be my go to place. It was a haven of good buyers and frequent enough sales-ive been using the site since 2015, and was a beta tester for the android version of the app. I appreciated that Tradesy also had phone customer support (Poshmark and Mercari don't, and eBay's is hit or miss as we all know).
> 
> Now, it's slow, everyone is messaging for way lower prices, and I just had an experience with a very difficult buyer. At least Tradesy covered me and took my side however I waited for at least an hour on the phone for the help. Like many others, I've noticed a very slow pay out schedule. It took 9 days to get my last direct deposit! They claimed there was issues with Stripe, their payment processor. I wonder if they are having $$ issues.


That makes me sooooooo happy I never gave them my Social security number - if Stripe is busting up and has all that personal financial info or if Tradesy is getting ready to be taken over - all that personal data gets sold along with it. Tradesy lost its way the minute it bought ShopHers and took in all the oversees & huge sellers onto its platform and started pushing out the "garage sale" closet seller which was the market that helped build it up. You can't pretend to be something you're not.


----------



## Fullcloset

lallybelle said:


> I don't know yet. The rep put in a ticket for trust to call me. I gave them a piece of my mind though..lol. I was just so mad that they didn't even tell me. I'll update what they say when they call me back.


That's hysterical because the "trust" department is run by a young guy named Brandon H - he won't give his last name and says he has no boss. For some reason he picked my listings and randomly deleted about 80 he said didn't fit the Tradesy profile. I was so pissed off - first he had no clue what he was doing and  second he should have emailed me to remove them so at least I'd have had a record of my inventory and my listings. He did stuff like in wedding presents - removed a brand new set of knives but left up a book on selecting wine. WTF? Then in miscellaneous he took down some amazing fashion books & books like Glamour Dos and Donts' which I think was a perfect fit - but he left about 1000 listings for men's ties & told me they encourage "unisex" items. LOL LOL - what woman is going to wear what is clearly a men's 3" tie? While he was going through my account he also suspended it. I never got a warning, a notice or a complaint the whole 4 years I've been on Tradesy. The next couple weeks they changed the commission so they did me a favor in the long run because I would have taken all that stuff down anyway but I had to pull out my storage boxes and go through all my stuff again and create new listings for ebay which was a real pain in the neck. Meanwhile the exact items I had listed - are still listed - by a few other sellers. Took forever to find them though since their search is still terrible.


----------



## cocolv

Man, I have stuff listed on Tradesy & it looks like I'll be pulling up stakes and going somewhere else. I'm not an EBay person so I may just try & sell outright to another secondary seller. I honesty don't want to be a 'Tradesy' story (another reason why I don't do EBay). I try to keep my life as low stress as possible (for what I can control).


----------



## NANI1972

Two weeks ago I had someone ask me to sell a $2600 nwt bag for $900, I politely declined saying that I could not sell a $2600 bag for $900 dollars.  Fast forward to today and she messaged me again asking me to sell it for 750! Errrr [emoji848] if I wasn't going to sell it for 900 why when I sell it for 750?! *face palm*


----------



## Fullcloset

cocolv said:


> Man, I have stuff listed on Tradesy & it looks like I'll be pulling up stakes and going somewhere else. I'm not an EBay person so I may just try & sell outright to another secondary seller. I honesty don't want to be a 'Tradesy' story (another reason why I don't do EBay). I try to keep my life as low stress as possible (for what I can control).


I hear that & couldn't agree more. Problem is - what other platform is there? Etsy was a waste of time for me because of all the personal info they required before I could use their payment platform so I wound up just using paypal with their 6 month return policy that I hated but other than money orders, there wasn't another way. Didn't matter though because not only didn't I sell anything, my items got almost no views but all these other sellers started following me so I guess they wanted to keep an eye on the new competitor. And I had to PAY THEM for the privilege of wasting my time. The only other one that looks promising to me now is Mercari so I will have to set up a shop there with a dozen or so items until I get a feel for how it works. But its so time consuming & I just haven't have the time yet. That's the one decent thing about Tradesy - once you do your listings you can just leave them and forget them until you sell something (somewhere else - LOL) or donate it and have to go back to delete it. Unless they remove it & then your inventory is lost. That's a big headache with Ebay - your old listings don't keep from one month to the next if you don't relist them and you have to remember what you had to sell & recreate the whole damn listing again. So much more to life than that.!!!!


----------



## Fullcloset

NANI1972 said:


> Two weeks ago I had someone ask me to sell a $2600 nwt bag for $900, I politely declined saying that I could not sell a $2600 bag for $900 dollars.  Fast forward to today and she messaged me again asking me to sell it for 750! Errrr [emoji848] if I wasn't going to sell it for 900 why when I sell it for 750?! *face palm*


LOL - they do this all the time. Their thinking is that since your item didn't sell - and its STILL taking up space  - you must be DESPERATE to unload it & willing to take even less now because its still there.  I've actually told a buyer who said something to me like that - "it's not in my way. Its stored in the back of my actual closet - which is a closet I rarely even use - which is why its for sale but if it doesn't sell - so what? Eventually, I'll get around to using it again or giving it to family or friends or taking the tax write off and donating it when & if I ever need the room. Whatever. And YOU are neither family nor friend. Have a nice day. "


----------



## Fullcloset

Happy Fourth of July all my American friends here on Purse Forum. Enjoy your long weekend !!!!


----------



## cocolv

Fullcloset said:


> I hear that & couldn't agree more. Problem is - what other platform is there? Etsy was a waste of time for me because of all the personal info they required before I could use their payment platform so I wound up just using paypal with their 6 month return policy that I hated but other than money orders, there wasn't another way. Didn't matter though because not only did not sell anything, my items got almost no views but all these other sellers started following me so I guess they wanted to keep an eye on the new competitor. The only other one that looks promising to me now is Mercari so I will have to set up a shop there with a dozen or so items until I get a feel for how it works. But its so time consuming & I just didn't have the time. That's the one decent thing about Tradesy - once you do your listings you can just leave them and forget them until you something (somewhere else - LOL) or donate it and have to go back to delete it. Unless they remove it & then your inventory is lost. That's a big headache with Ebay - your old listings don't keep from one month to the next if you don't relist them and you have to remember what you had to sell & recreate the whole damn listing again. So much more to life than that.!!!!



I'm just thinking about getting quotes from FP, AFF's, BBS etc....Yes, I'm with you, it's time consuming & Tradsey is more convenient as a listing service but from other members stories, it sounds like their CS maybe going down hill. I think I'll do it little by little so it doesn't seem overwhelming & I agree, there's more to life than getting this done. If I have luck, I'll let the thread know. I wish you luck.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Two weeks ago I had someone ask me to sell a $2600 nwt bag for $900, I politely declined saying that I could not sell a $2600 bag for $900 dollars.  Fast forward to today and she messaged me again asking me to sell it for 750! Errrr [emoji848] if I wasn't going to sell it for 900 why when I sell it for 750?! *face palm*





Fullcloset said:


> LOL - they do this all the time. Their thinking is that since your item didn't sell - and its STILL taking up space  - you must be DESPERATE to unload it & willing to take even less now because its still there.  I've actually told a buyer who said something to me like that - "it's not in my way. Its stored in the back of my actual closet - which is a closet I rarely even use - which is why its for sale but if it doesn't sell - so what? Eventually, I'll get around to using it again or giving it to family or friends or taking the tax write off and donating it when & if I ever need the room. Whatever. And YOU are neither family nor friend. Have a nice day. "


Happy 4th everybody! 
it seems to be inflow of lowballers today since people have free time on their hands. I politely respond that no, I can't accept your offer, Chanel is not getting any cheaper, in fact it gets more expensive.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I wish I had just cancelled when I had my problem buyer. It's been 10 days now and on payout it says "pending customer service review". I just hope the buyer didn't damage the bag or make a switch to get a refund.  It was a Louis Vuitton handbag that I had only used about 4 times. It was just too small for my needs. I sold it at $600 off the price I paid. It looked brand new , with box, ribbon and receipt. Next time it feels like drama I'll just go on and cancel. It's not worth it.



Just wanted to update that Tradesy finally released my funds. I'm glad because I described my handbag accurately and the color was in the item title and the bag looks exactly like the photos ...yet the buyer returned because she wants a grey bag , wth? :/


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Just wanted to update that Tradesy finally released my funds. I'm glad because I described my handbag accurately and the color was in the item title and the bag looks exactly like the photos ...yet the buyer returned because she wants a grey bag , wth? :/



So happy to hear it worked out in your favor!


----------



## 2cello

Hi all,

This question might have been addressed somewhere in the thread but I couldn't find it - I made a fairly sizable purchase on Tradesy (my first purchase) and the sale is "pending".  It has been pending for awhile.  I'm not sure what this means?  Is it no longer pending once the product is shipped?  Or does the seller have to approve the purchase in some way?  After reading above that Tradesy never notified a seller of a buy, I wonder if I should send a note to the seller myself?

Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you very much!


----------



## nicole0612

2cello said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This question might have been addressed somewhere in the thread but I couldn't find it - I made a fairly sizable purchase on Tradesy (my first purchase) and the sale is "pending".  It has been pending for awhile.  I'm not sure what this means?  Is it no longer pending once the product is shipped?  Or does the seller have to approve the purchase in some way?  After reading above that Tradesy never notified a seller of a buy, I wonder if I should send a note to the seller myself?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you very much!



I think it would be smart to notify the seller (especially during the summer, perhaps they are on vacation), then they can confirm the sale is that is the issue. If they have already confirmed, I would contact Tradesy to see if they need to verify your billing info, since some new buyers need to be verified before the purchase goes through.


----------



## uadjit

Tradesy is starting to drive me a little crazy. My funds were held pending return inspection on an absolutely brand spanking new Gucci bag with all the accessories. To their credit it seems they released my funds the second they got the bag back and looked at it.

But then today I noticed a pair of Valentino sandals had been removed from my closet. They were in "Removed listings" but I hadn't had any notice nor were they sold. It was OK since I was actually there to remove them since I got a decent offer from Fashionphile but otherwise I wouldn't have known.

Just now I notice another pair of shoes missing from my closet without any notice. There's nothing under "open sales" but the loafers appear under "sold items".  I just got a message from someone who wants to negotiate on the bag that matches the shoes so maybe they bought the shoes and it hasn't been confirmed yet? Maybe? I just wish there was some consistency or heck even logic to their system. I have no idea what's going on!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

uadjit said:


> Tradesy is starting to drive me a little crazy. My funds were held pending return inspection on an absolutely brand spanking new Gucci bag with all the accessories. To their credit it seems they released my funds the second they got the bag back and looked at it.
> 
> But then today I noticed a pair of Valentino sandals had been removed from my closet. They were in "Removed listings" but I hadn't had any notice nor were they sold. It was OK since I was actually there to remove them since I got a decent offer from Fashionphile but otherwise I wouldn't have known.
> 
> Just now I notice another pair of shoes missing from my closet without any notice. There's nothing under "open sales" but the loafers appear under "sold items".  I just got a message from someone who wants to negotiate on the bag that matches the shoes so maybe they bought the shoes and it hasn't been confirmed yet? Maybe? I just wish there was some consistency or heck even logic to their system. I have no idea what's going on!



I had this happen. A purse was removed from my closet and it was under "removed listings". I don't know how that happen because I didn't remove it. I just put it back into active listings.

Also, I had listed a purse and it had sold within seconds. It was marked under "sold items," but I never got a notice. An hour later, it was back in my closet for sale. I assumed something went wrong with the buyer's payment. Until...she messaged me and asked why I cancelled the sale. I told her I didn't cancel and that she should reach out to Tradesy to see what happened and if it was her form of payment or address or whatever. She said that her form of payment would not decline and she would reach out to them. That same bag has now 60 likes in 2 days and I would have sold it if Tradesy didn't cancel the sale without any warning to anyone. I think they should tell the buyer/seller when this happens.


----------



## uadjit

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I had this happen. A purse was removed from my closet and it was under "removed listings". I don't know how that happen because I didn't remove it. I just put it back into active listings.
> 
> Also, I had listed a purse and it had sold within seconds. It was marked under "sold items," but I never got a notice. An hour later, it was back in my closet for sale. I assumed something went wrong with the buyer's payment. Until...she messaged me and asked why I cancelled the sale. I told her I didn't cancel and that she should reach out to Tradesy to see what happened and if it was her form of payment or address or whatever. She said that her form of payment would not decline and she would reach out to them. That same bag has now 60 likes in 2 days and I would have sold it if Tradesy didn't cancel the sale without any warning to anyone. I think they should tell the buyer/seller when this happens.


Well, I did end up getting a sale confirmation late last night so that's what happened with the loafers. As for the sandals that disappeared I didn't bother asking since I was there to remove them anyway. I certainly hope someone wasn't trying to buy them because if so they're out of luck! You're right, though. When Tradesy runs into problems with processing an order they should notify both parties automatically. I feel like I have to watch my closet like a hawk to make sure there are no issues.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

uadjit said:


> Well, I did end up getting a sale confirmation late last night so that's what happened with the loafers. As for the sandals that disappeared I didn't bother asking since I was there to remove them anyway. I certainly hope someone wasn't trying to buy them because if so they're out of luck! You're right, though. When Tradesy runs into problems with processing an order they should notify both parties automatically. I feel like I have to watch my closet like a hawk to make sure there are no issues.



What's crazy is that bag went missing from my closet again! It wasn't in sold items this time. Just completely gone. Not anywhere. I had to make the listing all over again. What the heck?!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I swear Tradesy raised their commission to benefit THEM and THEIR sales. Not us. I mean, did you get the email that said, "Why spend $1,200 on a Louis Vuitton, when you can get one here for $200". That is so misleading and kinda turning buyers away from our sales. Show me a $200 LV that is in good shape and sought after. Usually they are older, wrecked and worn for that price.


----------



## ChaitS

Calei said:


> I've heard and seen good and bad with Tradesy. As a rule of thumb..I'd always get an authentication.  When spending a few or more hundred on a bag or wallet..it's a small price to pay to guarantee an authentic.


where do you get the authentication?


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Show me a $200 LV that is in good shape and sought after. Usually they are older, wrecked and worn for that price.


Or fake!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tradesy sold my handbag that was returned the same day they listed it!


----------



## yellowbernie

Well I don't know if this has been discussed, but I have been selling on Tradesy for a while usually once my item is delivered, I have to wait 4 days for my funds.  Today I had an item delivered and it says my funds will be available on July 28th WTH!!  About done with them.


----------



## NANI1972

yellowbernie said:


> Well I don't know if this has been discussed, but I have been selling on Tradesy for a while usually once my item is delivered, I have to wait 4 days for my funds.  Today I had an item delivered and it says my funds will be available on July 28th WTH!!  About done with them.



Are you verified? If not this could be why you're not getting paid until the 28th.


----------



## yellowbernie

I assumed I was I have been selling on Tradesy for about 4 years or more, and have only had to wait the 4 days.


----------



## yellowbernie

NANI1972 said:


> Are you verified? If not this could be why you're not getting paid until the 28th.


Don't know if you saw my reply or not, but I just sent them an email  since you can no longer call them..


----------



## NANI1972

yellowbernie said:


> I assumed I was I have been selling on Tradesy for about 4 years or more, and have only had to wait the 4 days.



It doesn't matter how little BG you've been selling you still have to be verified in most cases to receive your funds within four days....


----------



## yellowbernie

NANI1972 said:


> It doesn't matter how little BG you've been selling you still have to be verified in most cases to receive your funds within four days....


Well how do you verify, I thought I had already done that.


----------



## GemsBerry

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I swear Tradesy raised their commission to benefit THEM and THEIR sales. Not us. I mean, did you get the email that said, "Why spend $1,200 on a Louis Vuitton, when you can get one here for $200". That is so misleading and kinda turning buyers away from our sales. Show me a $200 LV that is in good shape and sought after. Usually they are older, wrecked and worn for that price.


yes, that's where $1200 offers for $2700 Chanel are coming from. Tradesy sets unrealistic expectations and attracts first-time buyers (I mean lowballers). If you click on email selection it's only Tradesy's closets and power sellers.


----------



## GemsBerry

yellowbernie said:


> Well how do you verify, I thought I had already done that.


you give them your bank account info and your SS, do you remember doing that? Tradesy asked to re-verify it recently, many sellers ignored it for privacy reasons.


----------



## yellowbernie

GemsBerry said:


> you give them your bank account info and your SS, do you remember doing that? Tradesy asked to re-verify it recently, many sellers ignored it for privacy reasons.


Oh I don't remember giving them that info, I probably did like most sellers and ignored it.  Didn't want to provide that info.


----------



## GemsBerry

yellowbernie said:


> Oh I don't remember giving them that info, I probably did like most sellers and ignored it.  Didn't want to provide that info.


Today I had to transfer funds and they asked to "re-verify" info by filling up the page with BOD and SS. they obviously did something again to tighten things up for non-verified sellers. what pissed me, each time I re-verify, my full first name appears in closet (I never show it for privacy reasons) and DOB appeared in my profile (i removed it). luckily I caught it when I was posting something and fixed it. It happened before after re-verification,Tradesy has so many bugs.


----------



## yellowbernie

GemsBerry said:


> Today I had to transfer funds and they asked to "re-verify" info by filling up the page with BOD and SS. they obviously did something again to tighten things up for non-verified sellers. what pissed me, each time I re-verify, my full first name appears in closet (I never show it for privacy reasons) and DOB appeared in my profile (i removed it). luckily I caught it when I was posting something and fixed it. It happened before after re-verification,Tradesy has so many bugs.


Well they emailed me back that they will hold funds for 21 days, but in most cases it will be released sooner, and to check my manage payouts.  Well it says money will be available on the 28.  I emailed them back and said " so someone can use there item for 20 days and do something to it and then return it" got no response from that.. I can't even see where to go to get verifed..


----------



## GemsBerry

yellowbernie said:


> Well they emailed me back that they will hold funds for 21 days, but in most cases it will be released sooner, and to check my manage payouts.  Well it says money will be available on the 28.  I emailed them back and said " so someone can use there item for 20 days and do something to it and then return it" got no response from that.. I can't even see where to go to get verifed..


I know it's worrisome, I emailed them with the same questions and they assured that It doesn't mean the buyer can return in 21 days (it's still 4 days), it's just that they hold money so long. if the buyer returns the bag in 4-day window, Tradesy can "inspect" it for quite a while now without releasing your funds. they can also pull your funds back even after you withdrew it, and return the item to you if they think it's SNAD.


----------



## jmc3007

I think the 4 day release is still the same as it's been except when there's a return involved as GemsBerry stated above. I speculate as much when I review my past sales for which I have already withdrawn the funds, yet the funds release dates still indicate the future which is late July.

the major difference between last week and this week is that Tradesy no longer show the 4 day hold but 21 day instead, which obviously is freaking everybody out, and rightly so. it's all in the optics and clearly Tradesy management has never heard of it before.


----------



## NANI1972

Venting here! These buyer's who message with just numbers, and nothing else! FFS! It takes seconds to write a sentence! Instead of "500", take a few extra moments to at least write a sentence. Example: " Hi, will you accept $500?" It's really not that difficult. I just find this to be so rude and self involved. [emoji36][emoji35][emoji107]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Has anyone on here done Facebook Groups for selling purses? I just joined one and listed a few things. But I still get sketched out. How does it even work?


----------



## paula3boys

yellowbernie said:


> Well I don't know if this has been discussed, but I have been selling on Tradesy for a while usually once my item is delivered, I have to wait 4 days for my funds.  Today I had an item delivered and it says my funds will be available on July 28th WTH!!  About done with them.



This exact scenario just happened to me. I emailed them and got a generic unhelpful response. It can be released in 4-28 days basically. We have to hope and cross fingers it's 4. I always got paid in 4 days for 80 something different sales so this is ridiculous and even more so because item I sold is like $70!


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Has anyone on here done Facebook Groups for selling purses? I just joined one and listed a few things. But I still get sketched out. How does it even work?



I have. You go through PayPal so both parties are protected if invoiced/paid as goods. Some sellers request paid as f/f to avoid fee but buyer isn't protected


----------



## HandbagDiva354

NANI1972 said:


> Venting here! These buyer's who message with just numbers, and nothing else! FFS! It takes seconds to write a sentence! Instead of "500", take a few extra moments to at least write a sentence. Example: " Hi, will you accept $500?" It's really not that difficult. I just find this to be so rude and self involved. [emoji36][emoji35][emoji107]



This is what I do.
Buyer: $500
Me: NO


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> This is what I do.
> Buyer: $500
> Me: NO



Yep that's basically what I've been doing.

This recent one I asked if she was making an offer or just randomly sending me numbers. Lol


----------



## yellowbernie

paula3boys said:


> This exact scenario just happened to me. I emailed them and got a generic unhelpful response. It can be released in 4-28 days basically. We have to hope and cross fingers it's 4. I always got paid in 4 days for 80 something different sales so this is ridiculous and even more so because item I sold is like $70!


Ya I emailed them to and got a generic response, but then I got a email to rate my contact with them, so I told them I wasn't satisfied and why..they won't care tho.


----------



## paula3boys

yellowbernie said:


> Ya I emailed them to and got a generic response, but then I got a email to rate my contact with them, so I told them I wasn't satisfied and why..they won't care tho.



Ditto on survey and that they won't care


----------



## alwayscoffee89

paula3boys said:


> I have. You go through PayPal so both parties are protected if invoiced/paid as goods. Some sellers request paid as f/f to avoid fee but buyer isn't protected



Thanks! What is f/f?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

NANI1972 said:


> Yep that's basically what I've been doing.
> 
> This recent one I asked if she was making an offer or just randomly sending me numbers. Lol



I got a low ball offer like that and she wrote $500? It was an LV DE Favorite. Sold 5 seconds later for the price I had it listed for. HAHA. Love when that happens.


----------



## paula3boys

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Thanks! What is f/f?



Friends and family aka pay as gift


----------



## alwayscoffee89

paula3boys said:


> This exact scenario just happened to me. I emailed them and got a generic unhelpful response. It can be released in 4-28 days basically. We have to hope and cross fingers it's 4. I always got paid in 4 days for 80 something different sales so this is ridiculous and even more so because item I sold is like $70!



I've been getting paid in 4 days, but I am verified. I think they are just protecting themselves. It sucks though and makes us all a nervous wreck. Their return policy states 4 days. The only reason I see them keeping it longer is for those who are unsure of authenticity and query after the 4 days.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

paula3boys said:


> Friends and family aka pay as gift



Oh. What is the difference? They just pay it to your bank account? Just curious since I have a few purses listed for sale. I will have no idea what to do if one sells hah!


----------



## NANI1972

Another cryptic message "38.5?!" 
As if I'm suppose to know what they're asking by listing a size with a question mark and exclamation point. When I responded asking what this is suppose to mean , they asked if I had the shoe in a 38.5. Seriously? Is this what the norm is anymore? Ppl just putting numbers in a message? It's maddening!


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Thanks! What is f/f?


Friends and family.


----------



## poopsie

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Oh. What is the difference? They just pay it to your bank account? Just curious since I have a few purses listed for sale. I will have no idea what to do if one sells hah!


The difference is that there is no buyer protection with FF. I will never understand why any buyer would ever use it


----------



## alwayscoffee89

poopsie said:


> The difference is that there is no buyer protection with FF. I will never understand why any buyer would ever use it



Yea unless they knew the person well. Still sketchy. When you use Paypal to do the transaction, do they take a fee?


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea unless they knew the person well. Still sketchy. When you use Paypal to do the transaction, do they take a fee?


There's no PP fee on F&F. That's why sellers like it and why there's no protection for buyers.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> There's no PP fee on F&F. That's why sellers like it and why there's no protection for buyers.



Oh okay, thanks. But there is a PP fee if you don't do F&F? How can I protect myself as a seller on a Facebook page?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Oh okay, thanks. But there is a PP fee if you don't do F&F? How can I protect myself as a seller on a Facebook page?



You can send the buyer a PayPal seller invoice.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Oh okay, thanks. But there is a PP fee if you don't do F&F? How can I protect myself as a seller on a Facebook page?


How expensive an item are you selling? If you were the buyer, would you be as willing to relinquish any protection just so your seller (and possibly you, by extension) could save a few bucks? 

Also keep in mind that should the transaction go south, your name/facebook can be trashed. For what, the savings of 3%?

I wouldn't do it myself (as a buyer) nor make my buyer risk her protection. 

I know it's probably not what you wanted to hear though.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> How expensive an item are you selling? If you were the buyer, would you be as willing to relinquish any protection just so your seller (and possibly you, by extension) could save a few bucks?
> 
> Also keep in mind that should the transaction go south, your name/facebook can be trashed. For what, the savings of 3%?
> 
> I wouldn't do it myself (as a buyer) nor make my buyer risk her protection.
> 
> I know it's probably not what you wanted to hear though.


I second that. I just had a transaction that went horribly wrong (not selling or buying but for re-dying service) when merchant went MIA with my Prada bag after 6 months. at least I was able to recover money through PayPal that I paid for this "service", even though it was not through my PayPal account, I just paid by CC using PayPal page (the jerk couldn't send me invoice to correct email, probably deliberately so). PayPal issued me refund just before 6 months window closed, luckily it was not f/f transaction and it was covered by buyer protection.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> How expensive an item are you selling? If you were the buyer, would you be as willing to relinquish any protection just so your seller (and possibly you, by extension) could save a few bucks?
> 
> Also keep in mind that should the transaction go south, your name/facebook can be trashed. For what, the savings of 3%?
> 
> I wouldn't do it myself (as a buyer) nor make my buyer risk her protection.
> 
> I know it's probably not what you wanted to hear though.



I think you misunderstood, I want protection. 

I'm selling Chanel's so over $1,800. One is almost $4,000. I don't want to do F&F, I want to go through Paypal. I'm just wondering how it protects me on my end. I know how they protect the buyer, but what if this person tries to do a switch-a-roo or make damage to my purse?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-medium-le-boy-boy-shoulder-bag-blue-21718636/?tref=category

Does this look fake to anyone? The font of the serial numbers are throwing me off. 

Speaking of fakes, when you see them on Tradesy, don't you just want to send a nasty message to that person?! They are trying to rip someone off. I hate it.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-medium-le-boy-boy-shoulder-bag-blue-21718636/?tref=category
> 
> Does this look fake to anyone? The font of the serial numbers are throwing me off.
> 
> Speaking of fakes, when you see them on Tradesy, don't you just want to send a nasty message to that person?! They are trying to rip someone off. I hate it.


Authenticity requests are best posted on the appropriate AT (authenticate this) thread, however I will comment on the serial number. 

Bag(s) with that serial number have been questioned and/or (un)authenticated on TPF several times. Based on the posts, these were different bags and/or styles
January 27, 2017: *Authenticate This CHANEL*
June 24, 2016: *Authenticate This CHANEL*
April 22, 2016: *Authenticate This CHANEL*


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> Authenticity requests are best posted on the appropriate AT (authenticate this) thread, however I will comment on the serial number.
> 
> Bag(s) with that serial number have been questioned and/or (un)authenticated on TPF several times. Based on the posts, these were different bags and/or styles
> January 27, 2017: *Authenticate This CHANEL*
> June 24, 2016: *Authenticate This CHANEL*
> April 22, 2016: *Authenticate This CHANEL*


 
Thanks. Looks like someone bought it so hopefully they know how to tell the difference. I'm pretty positive it's fake. But don't want to report it to Tradesy just in case it's not.


----------



## GemsBerry

Just to let you know, now Poshmark allows to post from desktop, not only from the app.


----------



## BeenBurned

*Beware of Tradesy seller nuni @Nunisboutique*

All her pictures in her listings are stolen from other sellers, mostly ebay. She even has the nerve to steal watermarked pictures.

These are just a few examples.

*Her listing*: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-shoulder-bag-3-color-signature-21708754/?tref=category
*Stolen from*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Coach-A...body-Bag-F18453-Light-Khaki-NEW-/252990078831

*Her listing*: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-shoulder-bag-blackgrey-signature-19341307/?tref=closet
*Stolen from this seller*: https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ssn=thecoachexpress&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=signature

*Her listing*: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/coach-hobo-bag-mahoganykhaki-sig-19399580/?tref=closet
*Stolen from*: http://miraclecoach.weloveshopping.com/store/product/view/Coach_19766_Mahogany_sold_out_ขายแล้วค่ะ-27979429-th.html


----------



## ToriChan

Out of curiosity, I went to search on Tradesy for what has recently sold. I sorted by "Recently Listed" and "Sold Out" for the Coach category, a brand they say is one of their top sellers. I sold an item on the 3 of July, and there have been 20 sales after that encompassing shoes, purses, accessories, etc. So that's only 20 recently listed listings in the category that sold within 10 days. All low value sales.

Either Tradesy makes more off listings that sit for weeks into months on end, or really nobody is buying on tradesy anymore.


----------



## domifreaka

ToriChan said:


> Out of curiosity, I went to search on Tradesy for what has recently sold. I sorted by "Recently Listed" and "Sold Out" for the Coach category, a brand they say is one of their top sellers. I sold an item on the 3 of July, and there have been 20 sales after that encompassing shoes, purses, accessories, etc. So that's only 20 recently listed listings in the category that sold within 10 days. All low value sales.
> 
> Either Tradesy makes more off listings that sit for weeks into months on end, or really nobody is buying on tradesy anymore.


I think their search engines are just messes up...I doubt they would sell so little.


----------



## domifreaka

Ugh, I'm freaking out now. I sold a LV bag for $500 before 4th of july weekend when I was on vaca. I didn't set up my closet on away since I was gone for 7 days. I shipped out the bag on the 8th day and a day after shipping (usps already had it "accepted" in their system) I get an email from tradesy that the buyer cancelled and not to ship. I called them and they said she was able to cancel on the 8th day because I had 7 to ship. ok, fine, but it took them a day to send me the email and in the meantime I had already shipped. So now she got the bag yesterday morning, tradesy emailed her twice asking to ship it back to me and she's not responding. And they already refunded her card once she cancelled. UGHHHH


----------



## domifreaka

Fullcloset said:


> Tradesy is dead.
> Nobody buying anything & I'm the first to admit my prices are way high because of Tradesy's new commission so I wouldn't buy them either.
> Back on ebay - as much as I hate the E word and have had serious issues with the platform in the past - at least the low end things are selling.
> I still don't sell alot on Ebay but I've at least sold a couple things over the past month - Tradesy has been dead to me since March - April.
> I plan on setting up a shop on Mercari but just haven't had the time. Will let ya'll know how that goes when I do.


I haven't sold anything on mercari in monthssssss. Hundreds of fakes and not too many users over 18yrs old


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> Ugh, I'm freaking out now. I sold a LV bag for $500 before 4th of july weekend when I was on vaca. I didn't set up my closet on away since I was gone for 7 days. I shipped out the bag on the 8th day and a day after shipping (usps already had it "accepted" in their system) I get an email from tradesy that the buyer cancelled and not to ship. I called them and they said she was able to cancel on the 8th day because I had 7 to ship. ok, fine, but it took them a day to send me the email and in the meantime I had already shipped. So now she got the bag yesterday morning, tradesy emailed her twice asking to ship it back to me and she's not responding. And they already refunded her card once she cancelled. UGHHHH


Wha? Just before vacation I emailed Tradesy and that's what they responded "Tradesy utilizes a tool called Quick Confirm to improve the speed with which you’ll receive your purchase. Quick Confirm gives sellers 3 days from the date an order is placed to confirm they have the order to ship. Sellers have up to 10 days to ship.". 10 days!!


----------



## BeenBurned

domifreaka said:


> Ugh, I'm freaking out now. I sold a LV bag for $500 before 4th of july weekend when I was on vaca. I didn't set up my closet on away since I was gone for 7 days. I shipped out the bag on the 8th day and a day after shipping (usps already had it "accepted" in their system) I get an email from tradesy that the buyer cancelled and not to ship. I called them and they said she was able to cancel on the 8th day because I had 7 to ship. ok, fine, but it took them a day to send me the email and in the meantime I had already shipped. *So now she got the bag yesterday morning, tradesy emailed her twice asking to ship it back to me and she's not responding. And they already refunded her card once she cancelled. *UGHHHH


They owe you the money. They know she has the bag and the money and should be reimbursed by the buyer. 

They shouldn't have issued the refund (IMO) until they heard from you.


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> Wha? Just before vacation I emailed Tradesy and that's what they responded "Tradesy utilizes a tool called Quick Confirm to improve the speed with which you’ll receive your purchase. Quick Confirm gives sellers 3 days from the date an order is placed to confirm they have the order to ship. Sellers have up to 10 days to ship.". 10 days!!


That's what I thought and they told me over the phone that by the 10th day the item needs to be in possession of the buyer and I have 7 days to ship.


----------



## domifreaka

BeenBurned said:


> They owe you the money. They know she has the bag and the money and should be reimbursed by the buyer.
> 
> They shouldn't have issued the refund (IMO) until they heard from you.



They said if she never gets back to them they will charge her again (and by "they" I mean some 16yr old I spoke to from CS who said he's not sure what they will do, put me on hold and the said "yeah, we can charge her I think" - not too assuring). I just hope she doesn't cancel her card or something, the fact that she's not responding is shady. What's even crazier is that she lives 3 streets away from me in NYC- WHAT are the chances!!


----------



## poopsie

I would go pound on her door.......like yesterday


----------



## ToriChan

domifreaka said:


> Ugh, I'm freaking out now. I sold a LV bag for $500 before 4th of july weekend when I was on vaca. I didn't set up my closet on away since I was gone for 7 days. I shipped out the bag on the 8th day and a day after shipping (usps already had it "accepted" in their system) I get an email from tradesy that the buyer cancelled and not to ship. I called them and they said she was able to cancel on the 8th day because I had 7 to ship. ok, fine, but it took them a day to send me the email and in the meantime I had already shipped. So now she got the bag yesterday morning, tradesy emailed her twice asking to ship it back to me and she's not responding. And they already refunded her card once she cancelled. UGHHHH



They should refund you. And if the buyer doesn't want the bag anymore because they found a new one Tradesy needs to accept it for resale in one of their closets per policy... which they already broke by not following the 10 day rule! I'd send them your tracking with time stamp to show that you mailed before a cancellation. 

Fingers crossed they do the right thing! I'd ask for a supervisor if you are dealing with an unhelpful employee.


----------



## BeenBurned

domifreaka said:


> What's even crazier is that she lives 3 streets away from me in NYC- WHAT are the chances!!





poopsie said:


> I would go pound on her door.......like yesterday


This! With the police. 

I'd think that if you tell them what transpired and that she now has your item and the money, they should be able to find someone to "ask some questions" with you.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> They said if she never gets back to them they will charge her again (and by "they" I mean some 16yr old I spoke to from CS who said he's not sure what they will do, put me on hold and the said "yeah, we can charge her I think" - not too assuring). I just hope she doesn't cancel her card or something, the fact that she's not responding is shady. What's even crazier is that she lives 3 streets away from me in NYC- WHAT are the chances!!


either they should a) get the bag back to you (in original condition) or charge her and pay you, b) get the bag to their return closet and pay you. there's a way to intercept the package, IF Tradesy CS were not 16 yo who don't have a slightest idea how things work.


----------



## domifreaka

yes, I'm calling today and I want a resolution before the weekend....she had the bag for full 2 days now so she should know if she's keeping it or not. I got the email from Tradesy at 2pm saying it's cancelled and usps accepted the package at 9am. Pretty large window. I cannot believe they don't check the tracking before cancelling or email me asking if im shipping.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

domifreaka said:


> yes, I'm calling today and I want a resolution before the weekend....she had the bag for full 2 days now so she should know if she's keeping it or not. I got the email from Tradesy at 2pm saying it's cancelled and usps accepted the package at 9am. Pretty large window. I cannot believe they don't check the tracking before cancelling or email me asking if im shipping.



That isn't true what Tradesy said. The seller has 3 days to confirm and 10 days to ship. I know because this happened to me recently. Kind of. I never received the bag that I bought though. The seller confirmed immediately and we even talked about what would come with the bag and she EVEN told me she was shipping the next day! 7 days later I still never got a shipping notification or the bag and I reached out to the seller several times and never heard back. I told Tradesy around the 8th day and they said they need to make sure it hasn't shipped first and reach out to the seller themselves. They even told me their policy is 10 days before you can cancel a sale that hasn't shipped. They never heard from her and I got my money back at the end of the 10th day. I was pissed at the seller though.

Something went wrong with your scenario unfortunately. Probably some new guy who didn't know what he was doing. That's scary and I feel for you. I hope they make it right because they caused the problem, not you. You were still within the time frame. But just as my opinion, as a buyer, 10 days is a long time to wait for a bag to ship that you are excited about. If it's more than 4, I'm reaching out to everyone asking when they will ship.

I think it's evil the girl got the bag and it was not kind enough to mention it to someone. I hope she sleeps good at night. Karma will get her one way or another.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

oops


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Just to let you know, now Poshmark allows to post from desktop, not only from the app.


 great news!!!!! thanks


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Just to let you know, now Poshmark allows to post from desktop, not only from the app.


just tried it! OMG! That will make my life SO MUCH easier lol


----------



## domifreaka

alwayscoffee89 said:


> That isn't true what Tradesy said. The seller has 3 days to confirm and 10 days to ship. I know because this happened to me recently. Kind of. I never received the bag that I bought though. The seller confirmed immediately and we even talked about what would come with the bag and she EVEN told me she was shipping the next day! 7 days later I still never got a shipping notification or the bag and I reached out to the seller several times and never heard back. I told Tradesy around the 8th day and they said they need to make sure it hasn't shipped first and reach out to the seller themselves. They even told me their policy is 10 days before you can cancel a sale that hasn't shipped. They never heard from her and I got my money back at the end of the 10th day. I was pissed at the seller though.
> 
> Something went wrong with your scenario unfortunately. Probably some new guy who didn't know what he was doing. That's scary and I feel for you. I hope they make it right because they caused the problem, not you. You were still within the time frame. But just as my opinion, as a buyer, 10 days is a long time to wait for a bag to ship that you are excited about. If it's more than 4, I'm reaching out to everyone asking when they will ship.
> 
> I think it's evil the girl got the bag and it was not kind enough to mention it to someone. I hope she sleeps good at night. Karma will get her one way or another.


That's what I thought too, I once cancelled the sale on the 11th day since they said I needed to wait 10. Now they told me by the 10th day they buyer needs to have the item in their possession. I can see her calling Tradesy and having some 15yrd old pick up the phone, her saying to cancel and him just doing it without thinking to check the tracking OR simply emailing me. smh.


----------



## domifreaka

OK, HAPPY ENDING!

At first I spoke to someone and they said she's not responding to emails and they kept sending me "please ship" email reminders and now its out of their hands. Then I kept bringing up the 10 days rule and finally they put me on with the supervisor who right away said no problem, since shes not being responsive we are releasing your funds RIGHT NOW. Yay!!! In the meantime I googled and linkedined her and turns of she has a "high End fashion" resell boutique somewhere in queens...of course she does, the bag was an amazing deal. I think she probably already re-sold my bag before even getting it. Either way, yay tradesy supervisor!


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> OK, HAPPY ENDING!
> 
> At first I spoke to someone and they said she's not responding to emails and they kept sending me "please ship" email reminders and now its out of their hands. Then I kept bringing up the 10 days rule and finally they put me on with the supervisor who right away said no problem, since shes not being responsive we are releasing your funds RIGHT NOW. Yay!!! In the meantime I googled and linkedined her and turns of she has a "high End fashion" resell boutique somewhere in queens...of course she does, the bag was an amazing deal. I think she probably already re-sold my bag before even getting it. Either way, yay tradesy supervisor!


I'm happy to hear that! I mentioned it too, if you keep pushing with CS and manage to get through a bunch of super confident teens that constantly screw up, there are few people that can actually help.
On a second thought, something sounds fishy about her cancelling sale before 10 days and Tradesy allowing it without checking shipping since she's a pro-seller. You know pro-sellers have their account managers on Tradesy.


----------



## EGBDF

GemsBerry said:


> Today I had to transfer funds and they asked to "re-verify" info by filling up the page with BOD and SS. they obviously did something again to tighten things up for non-verified sellers. what pissed me, each time I re-verify, my full first name appears in closet (I never show it for privacy reasons) and DOB appeared in my profile (i removed it). luckily I caught it when I was posting something and fixed it. It happened before after re-verification,Tradesy has so many bugs.


THANK YOU for the heads up about this--I had to re-verify to get my funds, and my full name appeared.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> THANK YOU for the heads up about this--I had to re-verify to get my funds, and my full name appeared.


You are welcome. I emailed Tradesy about this problem and Davon responded that private info shouldn't appear and he would look into this. But he also responded to my second Q about transfers that transferring funds takes 5 business days and my bank is to blame if it's longer. Copy-paste kind of response.


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> I'm happy to hear that! I mentioned it too, if you keep pushing with CS and manage to get through a bunch of super confident teens that constantly screw up, there are few people that can actually help.
> On a second thought, something sounds fishy about her cancelling sale before 10 days and Tradesy allowing it without checking shipping since she's a pro-seller. You know pro-sellers have their account managers on Tradesy.



I agree a 100%, "super confided teens" hahahahah


----------



## alwayscoffee89

domifreaka said:


> OK, HAPPY ENDING!
> 
> At first I spoke to someone and they said she's not responding to emails and they kept sending me "please ship" email reminders and now its out of their hands. Then I kept bringing up the 10 days rule and finally they put me on with the supervisor who right away said no problem, since shes not being responsive we are releasing your funds RIGHT NOW. Yay!!! In the meantime I googled and linkedined her and turns of she has a "high End fashion" resell boutique somewhere in queens...of course she does, the bag was an amazing deal. I think she probably already re-sold my bag before even getting it. Either way, yay tradesy supervisor!



This is why I take a picture of the shipping label so I have their name and address in case they try to pull one on me. I would've sent her a box of fake ****'s. I mean, probably not in real life, but she needs to be btch slapped. I despise people like that. She is a pro seller and is committing fraud. I'd love to know who she is. Someone got screwed, doesn't sound like her though. Sounds like she benefited from it!!

Sorry, get heated over stuff like this.


----------



## jmc3007

Tradesy must have moved the goalpost recently as I just noticed that a sale confirmed on 7/15 now says must ship by the 22nd, but tbh I've never paid much attention to this before until all this talk of 10-day ship date came up recently. Not sure how long it's been in place.

ETA - 2 day to confirm sale now from previously 3 day per email.

They're sneaky - gotta watch them like a hawk as changes are never announced until it's too late!!


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> Tradesy must have moved the goalpost recently as I just noticed that a sale confirmed on 7/15 now says must ship by the 22nd, but tbh I've never paid much attention to this before until all this talk of 10-day ship date came up recently. Not sure how long it's been in place.
> 
> ETA - 2 day to confirm sale now from previously 3 day per email.
> 
> They're sneaky - gotta watch them like a hawk as changes are never announced until it's too late!!


oh that's new. so sale confirmation and shipping time decreases, funds transfer times increases, fees and shipping were increased too. = more pressure on sellers for less $$.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> oh that's new. so sale confirmation and shipping time decreases, funds transfer times increases, fees and shipping were increased too. = more pressure on sellers for less $$.


Umm not promising at all when you put it like that! Btw no coupons this month or did I miss yet? Thought it was usually around the mid month mark, used to be end of month until they changed it. Maybe they got rid of it?


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> Umm not promising at all when you put it like that! Btw no coupons this month or did I miss yet? Thought it was usually around the mid month mark, used to be end of month until they changed it. Maybe they got rid of it?


no, no coupons last one was on 24th of June or so, nothing at the end of the month or on 4th of July except their sale.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Have sales been slow for anyone else?
I'm in a 2 week drought .


----------



## jmc3007

Coupons are out SS50D and SS125!! Guess they were waiting for some promoted sales to end.


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## alwayscoffee89

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Have sales been slow for anyone else?
> I'm in a 2 week drought .



I've only had one sale this month so far. Maybe my prices aren't good enough? I feel like they are. I've sold 2 things on Ebay this month as well.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

omg!! I sold a bag during the sale finally (never have before!) and it was the one that has been sitting there for the longest!! heck yes!!


----------



## NANI1972

Thought I had two buyers on the hook today with the codes, then they disappeared....


----------



## alwayscoffee89

NANI1972 said:


> Thought I had two buyers on the hook today with the codes, then they disappeared....



I hate that!


----------



## Prufrock613

poopsie said:


> I would go pound on her door.......like yesterday



I'm rolling, b/c I read you "poop on her door."


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

its taking a LONG time for them to detect items as shipped. I dropped off something in Friday evening and it was scanned and all. When I got home i check the tracking and it said "acceptance" and it was still showing on my pending sales until about an hour ago! I literally just got the "thanks for shipping" email


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I sold a few things today but interestingly enough nothing was over $500 [emoji848]


----------



## grnbri

Aaargh sold my practically new, beautiful pochette metis at a $600 loss to me (to fund some hg bags) and the buyer is so entitled and demanding! Sent copies of receipts and included everything but she is still demanding more.  I have video-recorded the entire packaging prior to sending and I am so happy I did, just in case she does something unethical.


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> its taking a LONG time for them to detect items as shipped. I dropped off something in Friday evening and it was scanned and all. When I got home i check the tracking and it said "acceptance" and it was still showing on my pending sales until about an hour ago! I literally just got the "thanks for shipping" email


Mine too.It has something to do with quality of labels that looked more blurred to me than usual. My local USPS couldn't scan it, it went through only at sorting facility.


----------



## GemsBerry

Now it's 21 days for holding my funds. I'm a verified seller and just re-verified (when they released my private info). it says funds are available by Aug 7. what's the ...


----------



## jmc3007

The wording is different but you should still see it released after 4 days provided no return was requested for review. Nowadays you kinda have to count backwards to see when funds would actually available, not quick or easy to do!


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> The wording is different but you should still see it released after 4 days provided no return was requested for review. Nowadays you kinda have to count backwards to see when funds would actually available, not quick or easy to do!


I know, it still freaks me out. just after they asked to re-verify.
Return requested is always an option, but I don't think it's the case. it's inexpensive Coach bag BNWT with factory wrappings.


----------



## whateve

I've made a sale on ebay almost every day this month, compared with 2 piddly sales on Tradesy. Interestingly, both my Tradesy sales were under $50, so they are final sale, and both buyers aren't in the US. Even though they are final sale, Tradesy still holds the funds after delivery.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> Now it's 21 days for holding my funds. I'm a verified seller and just re-verified (when they released my private info). it says funds are available by Aug 7. what's the ...



How did you re-verify?


----------



## Jojojz

alwayscoffee89 said:


> omg!! I sold a bag during the sale finally (never have before!) and it was the one that has been sitting there for the longest!! heck yes!!


Hi, I have a question for sellers. When an item get sold during these side wide promotion event, does tradesy deduct the coupon amount from sale price before calculating the earnings for the buyer? I remembered during previous events, tradesy still calculate your earning based on the listing price. But this time, tradsey took out the coupon amount from listing price then calculated the earnings. I wonder anyone notice the change?


----------



## domifreaka

Jojojz said:


> Hi, I have a question for sellers. When an item get sold during these side wide promotion event, does tradesy deduct the coupon amount from sale price before calculating the earnings for the buyer? I remembered during previous events, tradesy still calculate your earning based on the listing price. But this time, tradsey took out the coupon amount from listing price then calculated the earnings. I wonder anyone notice the change?


I'm opted in for the 10% sale, sold an item for $600 and received the "your item sold during tradesy sale" email so they deducted 10%. Even though im sure someone used the site wide coupon. Weird.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> How did you re-verify?


I was about to withdraw funds on 4th day as usually two weeks ago and Tradesy said something like you can't do it so early unless you re-verify. I filled up one page that appeared and transferred funds. after that re-verification my full name appeared in my closet and my birthday appeared in my profile (I removed it right away). so AFTER this it says 21 days now * rolling eyes *


----------



## domifreaka

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> its taking a LONG time for them to detect items as shipped. I dropped off something in Friday evening and it was scanned and all. When I got home i check the tracking and it said "acceptance" and it was still showing on my pending sales until about an hour ago! I literally just got the "thanks for shipping" email


That's because they changed it AGAIN. It used to be that they considered it shipped as soon as usps scanned it. Now you have to wait until its actually in transit. I always drop off my items at the biggest Usps office in nyc so it sometimes takes 1-2 days before anything moves out of there


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I'm opted in for the 10% sale, sold an item for $600 and received the "your item sold during tradesy sale" email so they deducted 10%. Even though im sure someone used the site wide coupon. Weird.


that's messy. what's your final cut for earnings, 10% or coupon?


----------



## Jojojz

domifreaka said:


> I'm opted in for the 10% sale, sold an item for $600 and received the "your item sold during tradesy sale" email so they deducted 10%. Even though im sure someone used the site wide coupon. Weird.


Ya, it has been weird.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> I was about to withdraw funds on 4th day as usually two weeks ago and Tradesy said something like you can't do it so early unless you re-verify. I filled up one page that appeared and transferred funds. after that re-verification my full name appeared in my closet and my birthday appeared in my profile (I removed it right away). so AFTER this it says 21 days now * rolling eyes *



It states that I need to reverify on my payouts page but I have no funds available at this time so I can't re verify, I'm guessing when I have funds available then it will prompt me to reverify. All of my listings that I've sold now say that the funds will be available in 21 days now, ugh thanks for the great changes Tradsey!


----------



## domifreaka

someone once wrote here the PERFECT response as to what to say when they buyer asks to cancel for no reason and now I cant find it...does anyone still have it?

I had a bag in my closet that got 40 likes in two days, reserved every hour and I KNEW I will sell it when the coupons came out (bag was $1,100). Sold last night around 8pm, 5 minutes later buyer messaged me "so sorry, I purchased the wrong bag, please cancel". I would've cancelled If I got the confirmation right away but of course it didn't come until about 2am, once the coupons were over.  So now I am DEFINITELY not cancelling and the woman already messaged me 4 times.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> It states that I need to reverify on my payouts page but I have no funds available at this time so I can't re verify, I'm guessing when I have funds available then it will prompt me to reverify. All of my listings that I've sold now say that the funds will be available in 21 days now, ugh thanks for the great changes Tradsey!


I emailed Tradesy and asked what's the point just to ask to re-verify and AFTER that to state that transfer time is 21 days? In this case I wouldn't re-verify, what's the benefit?
another change is now transaction is recorded in your bank as "stripe transfer", it used to be "tradesy.com transfer" last month and "debit card purchase return tradesy.com" before that.
they are changing many things.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> I emailed Tradesy and asked what's the point just to ask to re-verify and AFTER that to state that transfer time is 21 days? In this case I wouldn't re-verify, what's the benefit?
> another change is now transaction is recorded in your bank as "stripe transfer", it used to be "tradesy.com transfer" last month and "debit card purchase return tradesy.com" before that.
> they are changing many things.


Yes just noticed the change to Stripe Transfer on mine too, which btw took exactly 10 days to hit my bank account. I wonder why the name change and if there's any implication to the 20K/200 sales rule...


----------



## jmc3007

I wonder if the changeover to Stripe would impact the delay or improve transfer requests. By that I mean transfers used to come directly from Tradesy but now they go to Stripe first


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Jojojz said:


> Hi, I have a question for sellers. When an item get sold during these side wide promotion event, does tradesy deduct the coupon amount from sale price before calculating the earnings for the buyer? I remembered during previous events, tradesy still calculate your earning based on the listing price. But this time, tradsey took out the coupon amount from listing price then calculated the earnings. I wonder anyone notice the change?



I'm getting my money based on what I had it listed for (excluding coupon) since this was a Promo Code BY Tradesy. The coupon does not mean that I lose $125 on top of my 18% commission, Tradesy takes that $125 out of their cut. The buyer is the one who benefits from this.

BUT for the opt in sales that YOU choose on your own (5%, 10% or 15%), that's different. You lose that money on top of the 18%.I don't choose to do those.


----------



## NANI1972

jmc3007 said:


> Yes just noticed the change to Stripe Transfer on mine too, which btw took exactly 10 days to hit my bank account. I wonder why the name change and if there's any implication to the 20K/200 sales rule...


Stripe has been their payout service for about a year I think.  It's a transfer either way wether it's under the Tradsey name or stripe. Just like a paypal transfer.


----------



## PlaneJane13

This is a question for sellers.  I've been happily selling away on Tradesy for more than a year now.  Until the past two weeks, nothing was returned to me by Tradesy for "not as described."  All of a sudden, they seem to be nitpicking like never before!  As an example, they returned one bag because they said the measurements were wrong, it had patina on the interior, and the corners were chafed.  When I received it back, I double checked the measurements.  They were correct in my listing.  Reference the "patina" issue, the bag was practically brand new, and had no visible interior patina, PLUS; I included a large and very clear photograph of the interior.  Reference the chafed corners, first of all; the bag has no corners because it is round.  Next, I showed a photo of the bottom of the bag AND mentioned light chafing, which is exactly what is has. 

Today, I received notification that they are returning another bag to me for reasons that don't make sense.  In both cases, the bags I sold were pristine.  I haven't changed the way I list, which is to "reasonably" disclose flaws.  This approach has worked well for me for years.  For instance, if the hardware is scratched, that's what I say.  I don't, however, count the number of scratches.  If the interior lining has stains and ink marks, that's how I describe it.  I don't look for a speck of dust tucked deep inside a corner and, even if I did, I wouldn't mention it because it isn't reasonable, but rather it is ridiculous overkill.  Since I haven't changed the way I list, something must have changed at Tradesy.  I wonder if they are getting so many returns that they had to limit the number of returns they handle? 

Had Tradesy not raised their seller rates by a lot recently, I'm sure I wouldn't be feeling so frustrated.  In light of the fact that they did, and seem now to want to avoid handling returns, I'm beginning to wonder if selling on the site is still a good option.

Thank you for any insight you may be able to provide.


----------



## NANI1972

PlaneJane13 said:


> This is a question for sellers.  I've been happily selling away on Tradesy for more than a year now.  Until the past two weeks, nothing was returned to me by Tradesy for "not as described."  All of a sudden, they seem to be nitpicking like never before!  As an example, they returned one bag because they said the measurements were wrong, it had patina on the interior, and the corners were chafed.  When I received it back, I double checked the measurements.  They were correct in my listing.  Reference the "patina" issue, the bag was practically brand new, and had no visible interior patina, PLUS; I included a large and very clear photograph of the interior.  Reference the chafed corners, first of all; the bag has no corners because it is round.  Next, I showed a photo of the bottom of the bag AND mentioned light chafing, which is exactly what is has.
> 
> Today, I received notification that they are returning another bag to me for reasons that don't make sense.  In both cases, the bags I sold were pristine.  I haven't changed the way I list, which is to "reasonably" disclose flaws.  This approach has worked well for me for years.  For instance, if the hardware is scratched, that's what I say.  I don't, however, count the number of scratches.  If the interior lining has stains and ink marks, that's how I describe it.  I don't look for a speck of dust tucked deep inside a corner and, even if I did, I wouldn't mention it because it isn't reasonable, but rather it is ridiculous overkill.  Since I haven't changed the way I list, something must have changed at Tradesy.  I wonder if they are getting so many returns that they had to limit the number of returns they handle?
> 
> Had Tradesy not raised their seller rates by a lot recently, I'm sure I wouldn't be feeling so frustrated.  In light of the fact that they did, and seem now to want to avoid handling returns, I'm beginning to wonder if selling on the site is still a good option.
> 
> Thank you for any insight you may be able to provide.



What condition did you list the bags in? I find their options need updating, such as "new with defects" etc, considering bags can have the tags attached from a store but may come with flaws from being handled. They ridiculously  want sellers to list it as "gently used". I refuse.


----------



## nicole0612

PlaneJane13 said:


> This is a question for sellers.  I've been happily selling away on Tradesy for more than a year now.  Until the past two weeks, nothing was returned to me by Tradesy for "not as described."  All of a sudden, they seem to be nitpicking like never before!  As an example, they returned one bag because they said the measurements were wrong, it had patina on the interior, and the corners were chafed.  When I received it back, I double checked the measurements.  They were correct in my listing.  Reference the "patina" issue, the bag was practically brand new, and had no visible interior patina, PLUS; I included a large and very clear photograph of the interior.  Reference the chafed corners, first of all; the bag has no corners because it is round.  Next, I showed a photo of the bottom of the bag AND mentioned light chafing, which is exactly what is has.
> 
> Today, I received notification that they are returning another bag to me for reasons that don't make sense.  In both cases, the bags I sold were pristine.  I haven't changed the way I list, which is to "reasonably" disclose flaws.  This approach has worked well for me for years.  For instance, if the hardware is scratched, that's what I say.  I don't, however, count the number of scratches.  If the interior lining has stains and ink marks, that's how I describe it.  I don't look for a speck of dust tucked deep inside a corner and, even if I did, I wouldn't mention it because it isn't reasonable, but rather it is ridiculous overkill.  Since I haven't changed the way I list, something must have changed at Tradesy.  I wonder if they are getting so many returns that they had to limit the number of returns they handle?
> 
> Had Tradesy not raised their seller rates by a lot recently, I'm sure I wouldn't be feeling so frustrated.  In light of the fact that they did, and seem now to want to avoid handling returns, I'm beginning to wonder if selling on the site is still a good option.
> 
> Thank you for any insight you may be able to provide.



The exact same thing has happened to me. This is a fairly recent change. I had to update all of my listings to include every category of wear they have, including "odors", regardless of whether they have these defects or not. Of course this will lower the selling price, but I prefer that to having to deal with more returns. I am listing my items primarily on Vestiaire now.


----------



## PlaneJane13

Thank you for the prompt replies.  I'm glad to know that I'm not alone in this.  I'm very careful about the way I list, but I believe I will have to go back through all of my listings, as you did Nicole0612, and perhaps add more "flaws."  I agree with Nani1972 that they need more categories.  

Thanks again!


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> The exact same thing has happened to me. This is a fairly recent change. I had to update all of my listings to include every category of wear they have, including "odors", regardless of whether they have these defects or not. Of course this will lower the selling price, but I prefer that to having to deal with more returns. I am listing my items primarily on Vestiaire now.



I should clarify.
When I said "every category of wear they have", I meant that I select every category that Tradesy offers, whether I think it has that wear or not! I think they just do not want to accept any returns if they can find a way to get out of it.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I should clarify.
> When I said "every category of wear they have", I meant that I select every category that Tradesy offers, whether I think it has that wear or not! I think they just do not want to accept any returns if they can find a way to get out of it.


Yes this. and they are pushing 21 days for money transfers for this reason too, if the item is returned for innocent reason Tradesy would try to  push SNAD on you. I guess they accumulated a lot of returns again since huge Christmas liquidation. Christmas in July haha.


----------



## PlaneJane13

It sure seems that way, which is terribly disappointing.  Even though the fees are much higher than eBay, it was worth it to sell on Tradesy for peace of mind, until now that is.  

I'm going to write to them about this tomorrow.  I hope all of you will too.  There is always strength in numbers.


----------



## ToriChan

On my account, it says I will have to wait the 21 days but my funds have been getting released 4 days after delivery, per usual. If they did go to the 21 days, I wouldn't bother selling on the site anymore! eBay is immediate payment and Mercari and Poshmark is when the buyer releases, or they have 4 days. That is a fair time. 

I don't really have any motivation to list anything new on the site either. It takes too long for payouts on to Paypal or to a debit card and they are still charging a transfer fee on top of the selling fee. Again, Mercari and Poshmark don't do this.


----------



## paula3boys

PlaneJane13 said:


> It sure seems that way, which is terribly disappointing.  Even though the fees are much higher than eBay, it was worth it to sell on Tradesy for peace of mind, until now that is.
> 
> I'm going to write to them about this tomorrow.  I hope all of you will too.  There is always strength in numbers.



They don't care if 1 or 100 complain unfortunately


----------



## GemsBerry

PlaneJane13 said:


> It sure seems that way, which is terribly disappointing.  Even though the fees are much higher than eBay, it was worth it to sell on Tradesy for peace of mind, until now that is.
> 
> I'm going to write to them about this tomorrow.  I hope all of you will too.  There is always strength in numbers.


I did, I  emailed them and they sent me a usual copy-paste response 
"To better safeguard your funds and ensure that there are no transaction issues, earnings for all sellers will now be held for up to 21 days after an item is delivered to the buyer. During this review period, we’ll ensure the security and authenticity of every transaction, protecting both you and your buyers. 
You can check your projected earnings release date on your Payouts page: http://www.tradesy.com/tradesy-cash by clicking on the transaction description. *Please keep in mind that you’ll see the maximum amount of time that your funds will be held, as most funds are released within a 96 hours of delivery as long as a return is not requested."*


----------



## GemsBerry

I din't know if recent changes in Tradesy transfers have anything to do with Stripe's expansion and integration with Chinese payment processors. 
"*Stripes Raises Its Global Game*
U.S.-based payments firm Stripe made a big jump on Chinese eCommerce this week with an announced partnership with Alipay and WeChat Pay. Merchants worldwide on the Stripe platform are now open for business through both, and the dual launches were timed to coincide with Stripe’s Hong Kong launch."
Source http://www.pymnts.com/data-dive/201...ripe-starbucks-and-the-comptrollers-concerns/ Punlished on July 17, 2017.


----------



## Jojojz

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I'm getting my money based on what I had it listed for (excluding coupon) since this was a Promo Code BY Tradesy. The coupon does not mean that I lose $125 on top of my 18% commission, Tradesy takes that $125 out of their cut. The buyer is the one who benefits from this.
> 
> BUT for the opt in sales that YOU choose on your own (5%, 10% or 15%), that's different. You lose that money on top of the 18%.I don't choose to do those.


Ya, that was my understanding. However, they took the 125 off my listing price when calculating my commission. When I called them, they said that was because I opted in the 5% sale.


----------



## PlaneJane13

Paula3boys, you're probably right.  I suspect complaints won't make a difference.  It galls me that Tradesy claims to have to charge incredibly high fees because they "handle returns so you don't have to;" and then they don't handle returns but do keep the cash.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

It's funny how some people put in their listing "selling because my ex gave it to me and that's why I'm letting it go."

HAHA. Fake alert! Nobody cares why you are selling it, you are just trying to say, "it's probably not authentic so don't ask where I bought it."


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I called Tradesy about the re verification for payout and she said that the is done annually. If i'm guessing correctly it has been a year for sure since I first was verified with stripe


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Anyone see the new feature to put your shoe listing in Euro sizes? I'm debating if i should go back and update old listings


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Is anyone seeing their listings for .50 cents cheaper on the app then their desktop... lol


----------



## aga5

I have had 50 plus sales, and now my funds are being held [emoji20] and got the same canned response [emoji35]


----------



## whateve

aga5 said:


> I have had 50 plus sales, and now my funds are being held [emoji20] and got the same canned response [emoji35]


Aren't everyone's funds being held? I've had over 100 sales. My funds just got released today, on the fourth day, as usual.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> Aren't everyone's funds being held? I've had over 100 sales. My funds just got released today, on the fourth day, as usual.



My funds get released in 4 days on Tradesy, it's the transfer to my bank or PP that takes FOREVER.  I transferred funds on the 16th to PP and I'm still waiting to get the money. It's ridiculous. I think Tradesy makes you believe PP or your bank is the one taking forever, but that's not true because when I sell on eBay and transfer funds, they are available the next day or two.


----------



## Joyjoy7

alwayscoffee89 said:


> My funds get released in 4 days on Tradesy, it's the transfer to my bank or PP that takes FOREVER.  I transferred funds on the 16th to PP and I'm still waiting to get the money. It's ridiculous. I think Tradesy makes you believe PP or your bank is the one taking forever, but that's not true because when I sell on eBay and transfer funds, they are available the next day or two.



I've always had my funds released on the 4th day and then to pp within 24-48 hrs. I have also been waiting since the 16th for Tradesy to send my funds to Paypal. If this is the new norm, I'm not happy. [emoji36]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

haha just got my funds!!


----------



## Joyjoy7

Wow!! As did I! Too long tho!!


----------



## jmc3007

question - I have a Tradesy parcel that USPS attempted to deliver on 07/03, so fine ppl were away for the 4th weekend. been kinda busy so I didn't follow up and the latest progress I saw with tracking is the buyer rescheduled it for 07/22 (after the initial attempt for 07/15). since rescheduling online isn't an option available to my address, I'm curious how far out can ppl push their redelivery date? and how many times? I thought it would be on its way back to Tradesy by now. radio silence from the buyer, so not a clue what's going on. I'm not really concerned as I used their shipping label... still though I wonder if they will hold my funds for another 4 days AFTER delivery whenever that might be!


----------



## NANI1972

jmc3007 said:


> question - I have a Tradesy parcel that USPS attempted to deliver on 07/03, so fine ppl were away for the 4th weekend. been kinda busy so I didn't follow up and the latest progress I saw with tracking is the buyer rescheduled it for 07/22 (after the initial attempt for 07/15). since rescheduling online isn't an option available to my address, I'm curious how far out can ppl push their redelivery date? and how many times?I thought it would be on its way back to Tradesy by now. radio silence from the buyer, not a clue what's going on.



Call Tradsey and ask them if they can release your funds since the buyer is taking so long to receive delivery. They've done it for me several times.


----------



## NANI1972

Joyjoy7 said:


> I've always had my funds released on the 4th day and then to pp within 24-48 hrs. I have also been waiting since the 16th for Tradesy to send my funds to Paypal. If this is the new norm, I'm not happy. [emoji36]



I don't think it's the bank either. I think they either wait several days to actually transfer it or it's the company they use for payouts, or both. I used to get my funds to my bank account within three or four days now it takes the full seven business days!


----------



## aga5

To clarify up until this last sale I always had by funds on 
the 4th day.


----------



## LL777

jmc3007 said:


> question - I have a Tradesy parcel that USPS attempted to deliver on 07/03, so fine ppl were away for the 4th weekend. been kinda busy so I didn't follow up and the latest progress I saw with tracking is the buyer rescheduled it for 07/22 (after the initial attempt for 07/15). since rescheduling online isn't an option available to my address, I'm curious how far out can ppl push their redelivery date? and how many times? I thought it would be on its way back to Tradesy by now. radio silence from the buyer, so not a clue what's going on. I'm not really concerned as I used their shipping label... still though I wonder if they will hold my funds for another 4 days AFTER delivery whenever that might be!


You should email or call to Tradesy and explain the situation to them. They will release your funds 4 days after the initial delivery. I've done it at least twice


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hi everyone. I'm hoping to get some advise on two recent sales I had.
I sold about 6 items during the last coupon sale (surprise) anyway I'm in a bit of a pickle and could use some advise.

I sold a jacket to "Delia A" and a pair of shoes to "Delia R". (these names are just place holders but the two buyers both had the same unique name). I shipped all of the items that I sold from the sale on the same day. For whatever reason, when I went to check my Tradesy account this morning I saw that Delia A's jacket was delivered and in fact she had initiated a return. When I went to check Delia R's order the item is still showing in my pending sales and when I check the tracking # there is no moment at all! I'm thinking that there is a small chance that I may have printed Delia A's label twice (I used the Tradesy label for all of my packages) and put them on both packages! I dropped my packages off in a USPS drop box so I don't have a receipt. Is it possible for the same exact item to be shipped twice? There is also a chance that Delia R's package is just straight up lost. but I'm trying to make sense of the whole thing because if there is something I am sure of it's that I definitely packed up both items.

Thank you!


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hoping to get some advise on two recent sales I had.
> I sold about 6 items during the last coupon sale (surprise) anyway I'm in a bit of a pickle and could use some advise.
> 
> I sold a jacket to "Delia A" and a pair of shoes to "Delia R". (these names are just place holders but the two buyers both had the same unique name). I shipped all of the items that I sold from the sale on the same day. For whatever reason, when I went to check my Tradesy account this morning I saw that Delia A's jacket was delivered and in fact she had initiated a return. When I went to check Delia R's order the item is still showing in my pending sales and when I check the tracking # there is no moment at all! I'm thinking that there is a small chance that I may have printed Delia A's label twice (I used the Tradesy label for all of my packages) and put them on both packages! I dropped my packages off in a USPS drop box so I don't have a receipt. Is it possible for the same exact item to be shipped twice? There is also a chance that Delia R's package is just straight up lost. but I'm trying to make sense of the whole thing because if there is something I am sure of it's that I definitely packed up both items.
> 
> Thank you!


I would ask Tradesy. sometimes tracking # and actual # on the label are different. there was discussion here, how people were unable to track it and Tradesy had different # in their system. they should have fixed it, no issues were reported since Fall. but who knows with all the recent changes.


----------



## uadjit

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hoping to get some advise on two recent sales I had.
> I sold about 6 items during the last coupon sale (surprise) anyway I'm in a bit of a pickle and could use some advise.
> 
> I sold a jacket to "Delia A" and a pair of shoes to "Delia R". (these names are just place holders but the two buyers both had the same unique name). I shipped all of the items that I sold from the sale on the same day. For whatever reason, when I went to check my Tradesy account this morning I saw that Delia A's jacket was delivered and in fact she had initiated a return. When I went to check Delia R's order the item is still showing in my pending sales and when I check the tracking # there is no moment at all! I'm thinking that there is a small chance that I may have printed Delia A's label twice (I used the Tradesy label for all of my packages) and put them on both packages! I dropped my packages off in a USPS drop box so I don't have a receipt. Is it possible for the same exact item to be shipped twice? There is also a chance that Delia R's package is just straight up lost. but I'm trying to make sense of the whole thing because if there is something I am sure of it's that I definitely packed up both items.
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, you can accidentally print the same label twice and if it was the same name/address you might have mistakenly done that. The good news is that if the PO scans the second label and it is invalid they _should_ send the package to the return address as undeliverable. Since the return address is Tradesy I would send them an email heads-up to be on the lookout for this package.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hoping to get some advise on two recent sales I had.
> I sold about 6 items during the last coupon sale (surprise) anyway I'm in a bit of a pickle and could use some advise.
> 
> I sold a jacket to "Delia A" and a pair of shoes to "Delia R". (these names are just place holders but the two buyers both had the same unique name). I shipped all of the items that I sold from the sale on the same day. For whatever reason, when I went to check my Tradesy account this morning I saw that Delia A's jacket was delivered and in fact she had initiated a return. When I went to check Delia R's order the item is still showing in my pending sales and when I check the tracking # there is no moment at all! I'm thinking that there is a small chance that I may have printed Delia A's label twice (I used the Tradesy label for all of my packages) and put them on both packages! I dropped my packages off in a USPS drop box so I don't have a receipt. Is it possible for the same exact item to be shipped twice? There is also a chance that Delia R's package is just straight up lost. but I'm trying to make sense of the whole thing because if there is something I am sure of it's that I definitely packed up both items.
> 
> Thank you!



was it just the same name or same person with one address?


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy's response about 21 days for verified sellers "The date you are seeing is just the absolute longest we can hold the funds for. This is not necessarily reflective of the actual release date, but we supply it so that you know the worst case scenario upfront. As long as there is no return requested, the funds will still be release 4 days after the date of delivery, per usual."


----------



## coxswain1

I need some reassurance. I used tradesy to sell my small Chanel Reissue. Excellent condition/full set. The buyer asked tons of questions which I was happy to answer. I also took every modeling picture she asked for, crossbody, hanging, full, empty, etc. She is a bit of a novice asking questions like are there any wrinkles? Um, it's aged calfskin.

Anyway long story short, she returned it on the 21st. No idea yet if it's for credit or if she's  claiming not as described. Tradesy has all our messages including the final one where she admits it's a nice bag she just didn't realize ruthenium hardware wasn't bright. Someone tell me this is going to turn out in my favor?


----------



## whateve

coxswain1 said:


> I need some reassurance. I used tradesy to sell my small Chanel Reissue. Excellent condition/full set. The buyer asked tons of questions which I was happy to answer. I also took every modeling picture she asked for, crossbody, hanging, full, empty, etc. She is a bit of a novice asking questions like are there any wrinkles? Um, it's aged calfskin.
> 
> Anyway long story short, she returned it on the 21st. No idea yet if it's for credit or if she's  claiming not as described. Tradesy has all our messages including the final one where she admits it's a nice bag she just didn't realize ruthenium hardware wasn't bright. Someone tell me this is going to turn out in my favor?


Most likely you have nothing to worry about. If she had claimed not as described, I believe you would have already been informed. However Tradesy has been doing some underhanded things lately, returning bags to sellers, claiming more damage than described, even when the buyer didn't return for that reason. So there is chance you'll get your bag back from Tradesy but I don't think it is likely.


----------



## coxswain1

Thanks for the reply. This is why I consign with Yoogis so I don't have to deal with the stress. The wording of her message after I shipped was, I can't wait to try it. What!!? I'm not Nordstrom. Hopefully tradesy won't try to be dishonest. The bag was in beautiful condition. But I called today and was told what the buyer claimed won't be known until the bag arrives back. Poo. 



whateve said:


> Most likely you have nothing to worry about. If she had claimed not as described, I believe you would have already been informed. However Tradesy has been doing some underhanded things lately, returning bags to sellers, claiming more damage than described, even when the buyer didn't return for that reason. So there is chance you'll get your bag back from Tradesy but I don't think it is likely.


----------



## domifreaka

coxswain1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is why I consign with Yoogis so I don't have to deal with the stress. The wording of her message after I shipped was, I can't wait to try it. What!!? I'm not Nordstrom. Hopefully tradesy won't try to be dishonest. The bag was in beautiful condition. But I called today and was told what the buyer claimed won't be known until the bag arrives back. Poo.


EVERY SINGLE TIME someone asks questions about my bags I get them returned. Literally every single time. Basically "Can I see it on" means "I am undecided, don't really want the bag, but I want to see what it looks like so I'll order it and return it" to me. Most of the time it doesn't bother me since Tradesy keeps them but lately they started returning them to me too. Yesterday they said they're shipping back my chanel because of "undisclosed wrinkles on leather". UMMM....I listed "leather aging" TWICE. It's the type of bag they can probably re-list for a lot more too so I was really surprised to see it coming back.


----------



## domifreaka

I was reading an interview with Tradesy CEO where she said they promised their investors they will be profitable within this year...I have a feeling they will increase their commission before Christmas again, probably match it with Posh. That would SUCK.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

domifreaka said:


> EVERY SINGLE TIME someone asks questions about my bags I get them returned. Literally every single time. Basically "Can I see it on" means "I am undecided, don't really want the bag, but I want to see what it looks like so I'll order it and return it" to me. Most of the time it doesn't bother me since Tradesy keeps them but lately they started returning them to me too. Yesterday they said they're shipping back my chanel because of "undisclosed wrinkles on leather". UMMM....I listed "leather aging" TWICE. It's the type of bag they can probably re-list for a lot more too so I was really surprised to see it coming back.



That's not fair to you. I hope this doesn't happen to me! I over list wear!! I get messages from buyers telling me that they were happily surprised that the bag was in better condition. But with that, I have to lower my prices because they sound like they have more wear than they do!


----------



## coxswain1

People are just ridiculous and rudely entitled. I can't stand the stress. If it comes back it's going to consignment with someone like Yoogis.

Do your bags come back in the condition you sent them? What if something is missing like the buyer kept the ribbon or camellia flower?



domifreaka said:


> EVERY SINGLE TIME someone asks questions about my bags I get them returned. Literally every single time. Basically "Can I see it on" means "I am undecided, don't really want the bag, but I want to see what it looks like so I'll order it and return it" to me. Most of the time it doesn't bother me since Tradesy keeps them but lately they started returning them to me too. Yesterday they said they're shipping back my chanel because of "undisclosed wrinkles on leather". UMMM....I listed "leather aging" TWICE. It's the type of bag they can probably re-list for a lot more too so I was really surprised to see it coming back.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I thought about leaving Tradesy and listing on Poshmark instead. When I went to Poshmark and clicked on the Gucci listing almost everything that came up was a replica. I know Tradesy has faults but I'd rather not sell my items where there are blatant scammers and they are not removed. I guess I'll just stay on Tradesy until something better comes along.


----------



## NANI1972

domifreaka said:


> I was reading an interview with Tradesy CEO where she said they promised their investors they will be profitable within this year...I have a feeling they will increase their commission before Christmas again, probably match it with Posh. That would SUCK.



They're pretty much already match poshmark when you transfer your funds from Tradsey....


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I thought about leaving Tradesy and listing on Poshmark instead. When I went to Poshmark and clicked on the Gucci listing almost everything that came up was a replica. I know Tradesy has faults but I'd rather not sell my items where there are blatant scammers and they are not removed. I guess I'll just stay on Tradesy until something better comes along.


I'd use ebay before I would Poshmark. Poshmark's "authenticators" don't know anything.


----------



## coxswain1

For those of you who have received bags back from Tradesy, were you at least satisfied that the item was returned in the same condition you sent it? Do you have recourse if it's not or if something is missing?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

whateve said:


> I'd use ebay before I would Poshmark. Poshmark's "authenticators" don't know anything.




I would even say that Poshmark doesn't really care that they are inundated with fakes. I used to be able to email the links of the fakes to a few people at Poshmark, and they would pull them. However, now, they do NOTHING. I guess they got sick of hearing from me. lol.


----------



## Jojojz

coxswain1 said:


> For those of you who have received bags back from Tradesy, were you at least satisfied that the item was returned in the same condition you sent it? Do you have recourse if it's not or if something is missing?


I sold a SLP shopper tote on June 18th. Tradesy even requested extra photos before confirming the sale, but now they decide to return to me due to discrepancy in measures. I received the tracking info on July 12, but it still shows not shipped on usps site. Tradesy insisted they shipped and said they would file a complaint with USPS and told me to wait...Not sure if they really lost the bag, how much they would compensate me..


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Jojojz said:


> I sold a SLP shopper tote on June 18th. Tradesy even requested extra photos before confirming the sale, but now they decide to return to me due to discrepancy in measures. I received the tracking info on July 12, but it still shows not shipped on usps site. Tradesy insisted they shipped and said they would file a complaint with USPS and told me to wait...Not sure if they really lost the bag, how much they would compensate me..



It'd be there problem and you should still get your money. That's why they do insurance.


----------



## whateve

Jojojz said:


> I sold a SLP shopper tote on June 18th. Tradesy even requested extra photos before confirming the sale, but now they decide to return to me due to discrepancy in measures. I received the tracking info on July 12, but it still shows not shipped on usps site. Tradesy insisted they shipped and said they would file a complaint with USPS and told me to wait...Not sure if they really lost the bag, how much they would compensate me..


How far off were your measurements? It serves them right if they lost the bag and have to pay you. They should stop returning bags that are accurately described to sellers.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Any Tradesy for business members here? my "account manager" hasn't answered any emails in over a week and tradesy customer service just keeps saying they will contact my account manager?? A month or so ago they sent an email with i believe three numbers i can call... Could someone please PM me them? I can't find it [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## fashion_victim9

coxswain1 said:


> For those of you who have received bags back from Tradesy, were you at least satisfied that the item was returned in the same condition you sent it? Do you have recourse if it's not or if something is missing?



most of the times returned items were in same condition, but once they returned my shoes with scratches on the bottoms and without the box. I sent them pictures and they offered me $100 (or 150, don't remember) compensation or to send them back and get paid, I chose the second option. Also once the shoes came without dust bag and when I asked about it, they apologized and shipped 2 dust bags (instead of one missing).


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I thought about leaving Tradesy and listing on Poshmark instead. When I went to Poshmark and clicked on the Gucci listing almost everything that came up was a replica. I know Tradesy has faults but I'd rather not sell my items where there are blatant scammers and they are not removed. I guess I'll just stay on Tradesy until something better comes along.



I started to sell on Posh this winter. Since then I sold 70 items there (all high end), had only 2 returns and they were quite fair. Also once they refused to buyer and took my side when buyer requested return. There are many fakes and scammers, but my personal overall experience is great!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

fashion_victim9 said:


> I started to sell on Posh this winter. Since then I sold 70 items there (all high end), had only 2 returns and they were quite fair. Also once they refused to buyer and took my side when buyer requested return. There are many fakes and scammers, but my personal overall experience is great!



I guess selling would be fine but buying can be risky. A few years ago I got quite a few great deals there though. I guess they're no worse than eBay.


----------



## jmc3007

ooh, there's an app only coupon for $75 off on $500+ purchase until midnight PST 07/30 with A5PXP.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> ooh, there's an app only coupon for $75 off on $500+ purchase until midnight PST 07/30 with A5PXP.



I don't see it on there. Wonder if the code works? I was going to make a $425 purchase, so maybe I can add something else and test it out.


----------



## whateve

I listed a lot of 10 tee shirts and it was removed. I'm thinking it was because my main photo was a collage of all 10. Is that not allowed, since it is too hard to clean up?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I listed a lot of 10 tee shirts and it was removed. I'm thinking it was because my main photo was a collage of all 10. Is that not allowed, since it is too hard to clean up?


I have  no idea, but it seems like a reasonable conclusion. I don't recall seeing any collages as main photos.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> I listed a lot of 10 tee shirts and it was removed. I'm thinking it was because my main photo was a collage of all 10. Is that not allowed, since it is too hard to clean up?



If they removed it for that reason I don't understand why they couldn't send you an email explaining why. Their lack of communication is exasperating.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I listed a lot of 10 tee shirts and it was removed. I'm thinking it was because my main photo was a collage of all 10. Is that not allowed, since it is too hard to clean up?


On most sites, listings are removed because something about the listing is a violation. To remove a listing because it's too hard to clean is ridiculous! 

Since they have the ability to edit your listing, i.e., clean the background, why couldn't they just switch your pictures around and make a different picture as the main one? Sheesh, they don't hesitate to edit out straps, dust bags, tags, etc.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> If they removed it for that reason I don't understand why they couldn't send you an email explaining why. Their lack of communication is exasperating.


yes, it is really annoying to not really know why. Maybe they don't want lots of items that big. 


BeenBurned said:


> On most sites, listings are removed because something about the listing is a violation. To remove a listing because it's too hard to clean is ridiculous!
> 
> Since they have the ability to edit your listing, i.e., clean the background, why couldn't they just switch your pictures around and make a different picture as the main one? Sheesh, they don't hesitate to edit out straps, dust bags, tags, etc.


I have a few listings with collages of 2 items, and they cleaned the pictures on those.

FYI, when I list an item that is under $50, on the listing page, it still says that Tradesy will accept returns for the item, even though once it is listed, it says "final sale."


----------



## Jojojz

Has anyone notice if you do not opt in their sale, you post will not be able to find using direct search of the key words?


----------



## EGBDF

I have listed a few things in the past week and there are a lot of little glitches and inconsistencies on the website.
Tradesy has been dead for me over the past 6 weeks. Sales have slowly gone downhill for me once they started with their changes last Nov. or whenever that was.

I'm really, really being more careful with my purchases so I don't have that 'Oh, I can just sell it if I don't love it anymore' mentality!


----------



## domifreaka

coxswain1 said:


> For those of you who have received bags back from Tradesy, were you at least satisfied that the item was returned in the same condition you sent it? Do you have recourse if it's not or if something is missing?


All of my returns have been in the same condition up until now. (I've had maybe 5 returned to me in the past 15 months).
This week someone is returning my Chanel with "damaged closure". The button was working fine when I shipped it and I never had a problem. I see by the tracking that she got the bag Friday morning, and filed a return Monday...so lets see what the bag looks like when it gets back to me. Very stressful.


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> I started to sell on Posh this winter. Since then I sold 70 items there (all high end), had only 2 returns and they were quite fair. Also once they refused to buyer and took my side when buyer requested return. There are many fakes and scammers, but my personal overall experience is great!



Posh is very busy, but im getting a ton of "how do I know its real" buyers and a ton of people that think they know the brand when they don't. I had a lady who said an LV was fake because it was made in Spain, another one saying all real chanels have authenticity stickers, etc. I guess it's harder when they make it so easy to comment under the listings.


----------



## whateve

I relisted my ten shirts with a new picture of them piled up together rather than the collage, and it hasn't been removed. They cleaned the picture. So the collage must have been the reason it was removed.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

domifreaka said:


> Posh is very busy, but im getting a ton of "how do I know its real" buyers and a ton of people that think they know the brand when they don't. I had a lady who said an LV was fake because it was made in Spain, another one saying all real chanels have authenticity stickers, etc. I guess it's harder when they make it so easy to comment under the listings.



Ew. Ya. That's why I got off of Poshmark. Just annoying girls and low ball offers.


----------



## EGBDF

Did you all get the recent 'closet snapshot' email? I didn't find mine very helpful.  What does 'recent closet activity' even mean? The last week? Month? 3 months?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Did you all get the recent 'closet snapshot' email? I didn't find mine very helpful.  What does 'recent closet activity' even mean? The last week? Month? 3 months?


Yes I did. It must have been more than a week ago because I have more items in my closet now. The numbers are dismal, if the time period is more than a week. I have just a little more views than I have items, and since apparently 11 of those views are of my most popular item, that means many items aren't getting seen at all.


----------



## whateve

I listed an item on Tradesy and ebay about a week ago. On ebay it has had 104 views and 7 favorites. Not a single favorite on Tradesy. There is so little activity on Tradesy. I bet they don't show you how many views you've gotten because it is so low.


----------



## coxswain1

That is so not okay. I'd be livid. I hope everything turns out okay. 



domifreaka said:


> All of my returns have been in the same condition up until now. (I've had maybe 5 returned to me in the past 15 months).
> This week someone is returning my Chanel with "damaged closure". The button was working fine when I shipped it and I never had a problem. I see by the tracking that she got the bag Friday morning, and filed a return Monday...so lets see what the bag looks like when it gets back to me. Very stressful.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> Posh is very busy, but im getting a ton of "how do I know its real" buyers and a ton of people that think they know the brand when they don't. I had a lady who said an LV was fake because it was made in Spain, another one saying all real chanels have authenticity stickers, etc. I guess it's harder when they make it so easy to comment under the listings.


True, posh is busy but people ask ridic Qs and keep bugging you. they demand additional images even though ALL the pictures with details and codes for authentication are already posted. then they never buy or they make you an insulting offer. I stopped posting mod pictures because such requests never come from serious buyers. But small things are moving fast on Posh. Huge traffic.


----------



## domifreaka

EGBDF said:


> Did you all get the recent 'closet snapshot' email? I didn't find mine very helpful.  What does 'recent closet activity' even mean? The last week? Month? 3 months?


I didn't, what's that? I just got a pop up asking if some of my old items are still available.


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> True, posh is busy but people ask ridic Qs and keep bugging you. they demand additional images even though ALL the pictures with details and codes for authentication are already posted. then they never buy or they make you an insulting offer. I stopped posting mod pictures because such requests never come from serious buyers. But small things are moving fast on Posh. Huge traffic.



Exactly. There is a great Posh fb group where I learned a lot though. Share listings every hour, follow 1k people a day, never decline an offer, etc. Basically treat it as a full time job and sales will come haha
I must say though, the "always counteroffer" thing is so true. Sometimes I get crazy low offers, counter and they come back with double of what they initially offered. I guess to feel out the seller. So now even when I have a Chanel listed at $999 and someone offers $200 I counter with $980


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> Exactly. There is a great Posh fb group where I learned a lot though. Share listings every hour, follow 1k people a day, never decline an offer, etc. Basically treat it as a full time job and sales will come haha
> I must say though, the "always counteroffer" thing is so true. Sometimes I get crazy low offers, counter and they come back with double of what they initially offered. I guess to feel out the seller. So now even when I have a Chanel listed at $999 and someone offers $200 I counter with $980


I don't do Facebook or social media. It makes it harder to sell my items when this is what you need to do to make sales. I think this is why my sales on etsy dried up.


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> Posh is very busy, but im getting a ton of "how do I know its real" buyers and a ton of people that think they know the brand when they don't. I had a lady who said an LV was fake because it was made in Spain, another one saying all real chanels have authenticity stickers, etc. I guess it's harder when they make it so easy to comment under the listings.



yes, it's really annoying, and these comments are not removable, but there are still a lot of good buyers who know what they buy and know the brand.


----------



## fashion_victim9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Ew. Ya. That's why I got off of Poshmark. Just annoying girls and low ball offers.



well I still had 70 sales there even though it's annoying and lot of low ballers. That's the price i have to pay for the good sales lol


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I relisted my ten shirts with a new picture of them piled up together rather than the collage, and it hasn't been removed. They cleaned the picture. So the collage must have been the reason it was removed.


When they removed your listing, did they send you a message to let you know (as eBay does)? Or do you have to figure it out yourself? And if they send a message, does it tell you why, i.e., counterfeit or another violation?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> When they removed your listing, did they send you a message to let you know (as eBay does)? Or do you have to figure it out yourself? And if they send a message, does it tell you why, i.e., counterfeit or another violation?


They didn't send anything. I had no idea why it was removed. It just went poof. I guessed what it was, and I must be right since the new listing with the new photo is still up.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I listed an item on Tradesy and ebay about a week ago. On ebay it has had 104 views and 7 favorites. Not a single favorite on Tradesy. There is so little activity on Tradesy. I bet they don't show you how many views you've gotten because it is so low.


I asked about the time frame and did get a response...the time frame for their stats is a 90 day period. Now THAT info is helpful for me. Pretty dismal compared to eBay for me.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> They didn't send anything. I had no idea why it was removed. It just went poof. I guessed what it was, and I must be right since the new listing with the new photo is still up.


That's weird, IMO. If you have just a few listings and they remove one of them, it's pretty easy to narrow down what was removed. But if you have dozens of listings, it could be days, weeks or even never that you realize that a listing is gone. 

I wonder why there's no notice of a takedown.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I asked about the time frame and did get a response...the time frame for their stats is a 90 day period. Now THAT info is helpful for me. Pretty dismal compared to eBay for me.


That is extremely dismal!! Much worse than I thought. It would have been dismal for the period of a week. I got just a few more views than I have items. On ebay, I get that much in a hour.


BeenBurned said:


> That's weird, IMO. If you have just a few listings and they remove one of them, it's pretty easy to narrow down what was removed. But if you have dozens of listings, it could be days, weeks or even never that you realize that a listing is gone.
> 
> I wonder why there's no notice of a takedown.


There is no notice because Tradesy is poorly run! I always know exactly how many listings I have since I check several times a day to see if the number has changed. Sometimes you can make a sale and you won't be notified about it for hours or even a day, but the item will move from your active listings to sold, so that is what I'm looking for. It was easy to find which one was missing in this case because I had just added it and it was the only item in its category.


----------



## GemsBerry

I had a rare case of return because Tiffany bracelet didn't fit (how it's even possible, it's standard size). anyway, Tradesy is holding my funds for over a week since they received return from the customer. I emailed them twice, they are still "reviewing" it. there's nothing to review, auth with original packaging in like new condition. Why do they need to "review" such a small item that is easy to process. unless they are wearing it that is...


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> I had a rare case of return because Tiffany bracelet didn't fit (how it's even possible, it's standard size). anyway, Tradesy is holding my funds for over a week since they received return from the customer. I emailed them twice, they are still "reviewing" it. there's nothing to review, auth with original packaging in like new condition. Why do they need to "review" such a small item that is easy to process. unless they are wearing it that is...


Update, now after Tradesy held the returned bracelet for 10+ days (buyer returned it fast) they came up with "it has more tarnish, scratches", it's not like new and it's being shipped back to you. No way their return department can pull BS like this. I'm a jeweler. it WAS like new, no tarnish, scratches etc, it was stored in the box all the time. I have detailed photo proof of such. the question is what was going with the bracelet in Tradesy's possession for 11 days? I sent them email with pics to see what will happen. it reminds me of all the cases reported here how brand new shoes were shipped back with scratches on soles.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Update, now after Tradesy held the returned bracelet for 10+ days (buyer returned it fast) they came up with "it has more tarnish, scratches", it's not like new and it's being shipped back to you. No way their return department can pull BS like this. I'm a jeweler. it WAS like new, no tarnish, scratches etc, it was stored in the box all the time. I have detailed photo proof of such. the question is what was going with the bracelet in Tradesy's possession for 11 days? I sent them email with pics to see what will happen. it reminds me of all the cases reported here how brand new shoes were shipped back with scratches on soles.


That is horrible.  I am hoping for the best possible outcome for you.
There is hope.  They returned a like new Chanel bag to me a month or two ago and detailed a bunch of wear that wasn't there.  It was returned in perfect condition and I resold it (for $300 less because I had to add in all of the imaginary wear they had found), so there is hope!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> That is horrible.  I am hoping for the best possible outcome for you.
> There is hope.  They returned a like new Chanel bag to me a month or two ago and detailed a bunch of wear that wasn't there.  It was returned in perfect condition and I resold it (for $300 less because I had to add in all of the imaginary wear they had found), so there is hope!


I know, thank you. I read about shoes and bags returned to sellers in perfect condition before. And I'm not Chanel or CL to judge, if I argue about bags it's she said he said..but I'm THE professional in jewelry field, and I backed up my evaluation with pictures. let's see what returns department is going to pull off now.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I know, thank you. I read about shoes and bags returned to sellers in perfect condition before. And I'm not Chanel or CL to judge, if I argue about bags it's she said he said..but I'm THE professional in jewelry field, and I backed up my evaluation with pictures. let's see what returns department is going to pull off now.



Oh there is no doubt that they are straight up lying about the wear and tear.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Oh there is no doubt that they are straight up lying about the wear and tear.


this, or the bracelet is different.


----------



## kalahai

I've heard of it but have never purchased.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Update, now after Tradesy held the returned bracelet for 10+ days (buyer returned it fast) they came up with "it has more tarnish, scratches", it's not like new and it's being shipped back to you. No way their return department can pull BS like this. I'm a jeweler. it WAS like new, no tarnish, scratches etc, it was stored in the box all the time. I have detailed photo proof of such. the question is what was going with the bracelet in Tradesy's possession for 11 days? I sent them email with pics to see what will happen. it reminds me of all the cases reported here how brand new shoes were shipped back with scratches on soles.



yep, those were my shoes, and they did take them back and refunded me, so fight for it!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> yep, those were my shoes, and they did take them back and refunded me, so fight for it!!!


thank you, I'll do! how did you ship it back, did you ask Tradesy for a label or shipped yourself?


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> thank you, I'll do! how did you ship it back, did you ask Tradesy for a label or shipped yourself?



they sent me the label by e-mail


----------



## coxswain1

I posted here before regarding my Chanel Reissue 225 being returned by the buyer. My funds still won't be released until Aug. 8. But when I looked at my account, I think my bag has been re-listed. Good news, yes? The authenticity number in the listing is off (6 instead of a zero). But the pic of the sticker is a match to my bag. I'm kind of mad because the buyer smashed the magnetic box. And apparently, the authenticity card (which I sent) is not included in the sale. She also kept the Chanel ribbon, camellia flower and card holder. What is wrong with people? But I guess that falls under not my problem. 

Who has experience with their item being re-listed? When I click on contact buyer, it's Abbey in LA. Is that Tradesy? I guess I'm just surprised to see the condition of my bag and box. Am I in the clear and will receive my money??


----------



## whateve

coxswain1 said:


> I posted here before regarding my Chanel Reissue 225 being returned by the buyer. My funds still won't be released until Aug. 8. But when I looked at my account, I think my bag has been re-listed. Good news, yes? The authenticity number in the listing is off (6 instead of a zero). But the pic of the sticker is a match to my bag. I'm kind of mad because the buyer smashed the magnetic box. And apparently, the authenticity card (which I sent) is not included in the sale. She also kept the Chanel ribbon, camellia flower and card holder. What is wrong with people? But I guess that falls under not my problem.
> 
> Who has experience with their item being re-listed? When I click on contact buyer, it's Abbey in LA. Is that Tradesy? I guess I'm just surprised to see the condition of my bag and box. Am I in the clear and will receive my money??


You should be in the clear and will receive your money soon. Abbey Road is one of Tradesy's stores. I've seen many of my items relisted by Tradesy.


----------



## coxswain1

Yay! Such a relief. I'm not cut out to sell my things. Consignment on Yoogis or the like from now on. And who keeps the authenticity card? Scammer. 



whateve said:


> You should be in the clear and will receive your money soon. Abbey Road is one of Tradesy's stores. I've seen many of my items relisted by Tradesy.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Tradesy seems like a ghost town for clothing. I listed a bag and some boots and they sold immediately. I have yet to sell a garment. I have to remember to go and remove listings there that sell elsewhere.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MahoganyQT said:


> Tradesy seems like a ghost town for clothing. I listed a bag and some boots and they sold immediately. I have yet to sell a garment. I have to remember to go and remove listings there that sell elsewhere.



I've been selling some Dolce Gabbana, Dior and Herve Leger dresses for more then an year, on Tradesy, posh, VC, eBay, I already lowered my prices to minimum that I can afford, they still don't sell. so it's not only about Tradesy


----------



## whateve

MahoganyQT said:


> Tradesy seems like a ghost town for clothing. I listed a bag and some boots and they sold immediately. I have yet to sell a garment. I have to remember to go and remove listings there that sell elsewhere.


I also have noticed that clothes take longer to sell no matter where they are listed. I just sold a tee on ebay that was only listed for a week. It just depends on the item and the luck of timing, whether there is a buyer looking for that particular thing.


----------



## Prettyn

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've been selling some Dolce Gabbana, Dior and Herve Leger dresses for more then an year, on Tradesy, posh, VC, eBay, I already lowered my prices to minimum that I can afford, they still don't sell. so it's not only about Tradesy


Clothes are hard to sell.


MahoganyQT said:


> Tradesy seems like a ghost town for clothing. I listed a bag and some boots and they sold immediately. I have yet to sell a garment. I have to remember to go and remove listings there that sell elsewhere.


CLothes are very hard to sell, even high fashion brand  name clothing. In order to move my clothes out of my closet I sometimes take those low ball offers.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Prettyn said:


> Clothes are hard to sell.



 that's what I said


----------



## MahoganyQT

Prettyn said:


> Clothes are hard to sell.
> 
> CLothes are very hard to sell, even high fashion brand  name clothing. In order to move my clothes out of my closet I sometimes take those low ball offers.



I actually do pretty well with clothing on Poshmark. Maybe because that's what the app is more geared to. I've also been selling there for years so I have a decent amount of followers.


----------



## Prettyn

MahoganyQT said:


> I actually do pretty well with clothing on Poshmark. Maybe because that's what the app is more geared to. I've also been selling there for years so I have a decent amount of followers.


You must have a nice closet!!


----------



## ToriChan

MahoganyQT said:


> I actually do pretty well with clothing on Poshmark. Maybe because that's what the app is more geared to. I've also been selling there for years so I have a decent amount of followers.



Agreed! I think poshmark is better to sell clothing because it gets people to buy just from the sharing aspect of the site. I sell most of my clothing there as well. Still takes a bit longer than shoes and purses, but it will still sell.


----------



## domifreaka

Tradesy returned ANOTHER one of my Chanel bags and either the buyer or them damaged the closure. They offered me $75 site credit for it. What a joke. Nobody will repair vintage chanel closure for $75!
I feel like they're never keeping the expensive returns now. They sold one of my old returns (from November of last year) in their closet for $750. I sold it for $1,600! if I saw it for 750 I would probably buy it back, it was a bag in great condition.


----------



## MahoganyQT

domifreaka said:


> Tradesy returned ANOTHER one of my Chanel bags and either the buyer or them damaged the closure. They offered me $75 site credit for it. What a joke. Nobody will repair vintage chanel closure for $75!
> I feel like they're never keeping the expensive returns now. They sold one of my old returns (from November of last year) in their closet for $750. I sold it for $1,600! if I saw it for 750 I would probably buy it back, it was a bag in great condition.



Oh no! I'm so sorry. That's my greatest fear with selling items, damage and return. Did you contact them with your concern?


----------



## MahoganyQT

Prettyn said:


> You must have a nice closet!!



Thanks. I always have quite a few items listed plus I tend to list brands that are popular there such as Anthropologie and Free People.


----------



## GemsBerry

I received a damaged (scratched and tarnished bracelet) returned from Tradesy. it was either worn ir improperly stored and def improperly packaged. customer returned immediately, but it was in Tradesy's possession for 11-12 days, tag is also scratched and covered with oily fingerprints. Tradesy emailed me and backed up their version with a picture from my listing that I took by phone. too bad for them I took better pictures just before shipping with a good camera. what are they gonna say now? see pics before and after, also the way I packaged it and the way they just tossed it in the box.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> I received a damaged (scratched and tarnished bracelet) returned from Tradesy. it was either worn ir improperly stored and def improperly packaged. customer returned immediately, but it was in Tradesy's possession for 11-12 days, tag is also scratched and covered with oily fingerprints. Tradesy emailed me and backed up their version with a picture from my listing that I took by phone. too bad for them I took better pictures just before shipping with a good camera. what are they gonna say now? see pics before and after, also the way I packaged it and the way they just tossed it in the box.


Oh my goodness that is shocking! I hope you fight this all the way!  How can they claim that an item is in the same condition as you sent it when it went out to the buyer who did who knows what with it, and then it hung around with Tradesy for almost 2 weeks? I am so sorry this happened to  you.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Oh my goodness that is shocking! I hope you fight this all the way!  How can they claim that an item is in the same condition as you sent it when it went out to the buyer who did who knows what with it, and then it hung around with Tradesy for almost 2 weeks? I am so sorry this happened to  you.


Right, I mean if such a small item that is easy to process was not in Tradesy's possession for almost two weeks and there were no these oily fingerprints I would say maybe just improperly packaged.


----------



## NANI1972

GemsBerry said:


> View attachment 3788780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a damaged (scratched and tarnished bracelet) returned from Tradesy. it was either worn ir improperly stored and def improperly packaged. customer returned immediately, but it was in Tradesy's possession for 11-12 days, tag is also scratched and covered with oily fingerprints. Tradesy emailed me and backed up their version with a picture from my listing that I took by phone. too bad for them I took better pictures just before shipping with a good camera. what are they gonna say now? see pics before and after, also the way I packaged it and the way they just tossed it in the box.



I would say it's possible that the buyer did a switcheroo. Either way you can absolutely tell the difference between your pic and Tradsey's.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> View attachment 3788780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a damaged (scratched and tarnished bracelet) returned from Tradesy. it was either worn ir improperly stored and def improperly packaged. customer returned immediately, but it was in Tradesy's possession for 11-12 days, tag is also scratched and covered with oily fingerprints. Tradesy emailed me and backed up their version with a picture from my listing that I took by phone. too bad for them I took better pictures just before shipping with a good camera. what are they gonna say now? see pics before and after, also the way I packaged it and the way they just tossed it in the box.


Is it possible that the item was switched out? The bracelet looks much worse for wear, there's dullness from use, either that or the angle of after pics are different. I feel for you... does Tiffany come with serial etc?


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> I would say it's possible that the buyer did a switcheroo. Either way you can absolutely tell the difference between your pic and Tradsey's.





jmc3007 said:


> Is it possible that the item was switched out? The bracelet looks much worse for wear, there's dullness from use, either that or the angle of after pics are different. I feel for you... does Tiffany come with serial etc?


You are right,  it is such a common item, there's always possibility. customer returned because it didn't fit. I was like can someone not know a standard Tiffany's bracelet size?
no serial for this tag issue, only for some pendants.


----------



## GemsBerry

I inspected the bracelet under magnifier, it IS my bracelet but scratched and tarnished now. customer returned it immediately, then it took 11-12 day for Tradesy to process return. so go figure.
and here's another comparison pic of before and after. it's not a bad angle, macro shows the scratches that were not there.


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> I would say it's possible that the buyer did a switcheroo. Either way you can absolutely tell the difference between your pic and Tradsey's.





jmc3007 said:


> Is it possible that the item was switched out? The bracelet looks much worse for wear, there's dullness from use, either that or the angle of after pics are different. I feel for you... does Tiffany come with serial etc?





GemsBerry said:


> I inspected the bracelet under magnifier, it IS my bracelet but scratched and tarnished now. customer returned it immediately, then it took 11-12 day for Tradesy to process return. so go figure.
> and here's another comparison pic of before and after. it's not a bad angle, macro shows the scratches that were not there.


I was going to suggest that the buyer did a switch too. 

May I ask how you can tell it's your bracelet?


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> You are right,  it is such a common item, there's always possibility. customer returned because it didn't fit. I was like can someone not know a standard Tiffany's bracelet size?
> no serial for this tag issue, only for some pendants.





BeenBurned said:


> I was going to suggest that the buyer did a switch too.
> 
> May I ask how you can tell it's your bracelet?


Looks like mine, "T" in Tiffany is a bit darker at the top, "i" is also the same and the way the clasp looks.


----------



## GemsBerry

Look at them, response from Tradesy " While I understand your concern, we stand by our decision on this return. Based upon the time frame and the images in the listing, we do not feel that this is a case of wear and return."
So Monica from Tradesy Authentication team stands by her team, interesting. based on time frame the buyer returned immediately and bracelet was with Tradesy for 12 days.
and she keeps bringing "images in the listing" thing, those were taken by phone and listed by app, they are really low quality. so now you need images by camera to be posted in the listing to show great item's condition? when the picture is bad you can say - look it's all scratched. interesting logic.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Look at them, response from Tradesy " While I understand your concern, we stand by our decision on this return. Based upon the time frame and the images in the listing, we do not feel that this is a case of wear and return."
> So Monica from Tradesy Authentication team stands by her team, interesting. based on time frame the buyer returned immediately and bracelet was with Tradesy for 12 days.
> and she keeps bringing "images in the listing" thing, those were taken by phone and listed by app, they are really low quality. so now you need images by camera to be posted in the listing to show great item's condition? when the picture is bad you can say - look it's all scratched. interesting logic.


That is horrible. I think Tradesy is in trouble, drowning in returns, and they are resorting to extreme measures to not get stuck with more.

I use a camera for my listings. Once I listed a watch on ebay with very high resolution pictures. After it sold, for a lot less than I expected, I realized that my pictures showed a lot of microscopic scratches that weren't visible with the naked eye. The buyer got a great deal because the pictures made it look terrible.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> That is horrible. I think Tradesy is in trouble, drowning in returns, and they are resorting to extreme measures to not get stuck with more.
> 
> I use a camera for my listings. Once I listed a watch on ebay with very high resolution pictures. After it sold, for a lot less than I expected, I realized that my pictures showed a lot of microscopic scratches that weren't visible with the naked eye. The buyer got a great deal because the pictures made it look terrible.


I'd rather go macro with camera from now on. I'm thinking about replacing all the pictures that I took via Tradesy app because you can state any wear by looking at them. I use phone pics for inexpensive items below $300-500, but since Tradesy uses it against you and *refuses to look at actual high resolution pictures taken just before shipping* with customer's label against it, I will reconsider.
ETA: I attached the image from the phone that they use as "evidence of wear", what can you see there? and why completely ignore high resolution pics that shows no wear before shipping? I also looked at other bracelets on Tradesy that are listed like new by pro sellers, main pics are the stock pics from Tiffany's site, actual pics are of poor resolution and you can find any wear and tarnish there.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Look at them, response from Tradesy " While I understand your concern, we stand by our decision on this return. Based upon the time frame and the images in the listing, we do not feel that this is a case of wear and return."
> So Monica from Tradesy Authentication team stands by her team, interesting. based on time frame the buyer returned immediately and bracelet was with Tradesy for 12 days.
> and she keeps bringing "images in the listing" thing, those were taken by phone and listed by app, they are really low quality. so now you need images by camera to be posted in the listing to show great item's condition? when the picture is bad you can say - look it's all scratched. interesting logic.



I am so sorry, that's so wrong maybe it was scratched during transportation / 11 days storage at Tradesy as it wasn't packed properly?


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am so sorry, that's so wrong maybe it was scratched during transportation / 11 days storage at Tradesy as it wasn't packed properly?


my point exactly!


----------



## GemsBerry

Another update, it's getting worse actually. Mandy sent email and asked to kindly review my pictures in the listing and they won't look at the actual high quality pictures before the shipping because the bracelet I sold was shown in the low quality listing pictures, they don't know what I placed against the label in high quality pics, implying that I switched bracelets just to take good pics before the shipping (???!!). Ridiculous. they also completely brush off* improper packaging, oily fingerprints on the tag and the fact the bracelet was in Tradesy's possession for 11-12 days*. 
You know, today it's not a big deal, it's just $200 bracelet, tomorrow it will be Chanel or Hermes.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Another update, it's getting worse actually. Mandy sent email and asked to kindly review my pictures in the listing and they won't look at the actual high quality pictures before the shipping because the bracelet I sold was shown in the low quality listing pictures, they don't know what I placed against the label in high quality pics, implying that I switched bracelets just to take good pics before the shipping (???!!). Ridiculous. they also completely brush off* improper packaging, oily fingerprints on the tag and the fact the bracelet was in Tradesy's possession for 11-12 days*.
> You know, today it's not a big deal, it's just $200 bracelet, tomorrow it will be Chanel or Hermes.



and the "funny" thing is that even if you download high res pics, they still resize it and you cannot zoom them and see all the details


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Another update, it's getting worse actually. Mandy sent email and asked to kindly review my pictures in the listing and they won't look at the actual high quality pictures before the shipping because the bracelet I sold was shown in the low quality listing pictures, they don't know what I placed against the label in high quality pics, implying that I switched bracelets just to take good pics before the shipping (???!!). Ridiculous. they also completely brush off* improper packaging, oily fingerprints on the tag and the fact the bracelet was in Tradesy's possession for 11-12 days*.
> You know, today it's not a big deal, it's just $200 bracelet, tomorrow it will be Chanel or Hermes.


I don't even know what to say other than I'm so sorry and so angry on your behalf.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Another update, it's getting worse actually. Mandy sent email and asked to kindly review my pictures in the listing and they won't look at the actual high quality pictures before the shipping because the bracelet I sold was shown in the low quality listing pictures, they don't know what I placed against the label in high quality pics, implying that I switched bracelets just to take good pics before the shipping (???!!). Ridiculous. they also completely brush off* improper packaging, oily fingerprints on the tag and the fact the bracelet was in Tradesy's possession for 11-12 days*.
> You know, today it's not a big deal, it's just $200 bracelet, tomorrow it will be Chanel or Hermes.


I didn't realize it was only a $200 bracelet. I thought maybe I was safe from returns since my items are almost all below $200. I just sold an item for $175. I hope I don't have to worry about it coming back to me.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> and the "funny" thing is that even if you download high res pics, they still resize it and you cannot zoom them and see all the details


Thank you, yep. another funny thing that originally they stated "wear on chain" in their email as the reason for return. now they keep referring to the cropped low pixel image from the listing to point at scuffs at charm that I brought to their attention which appeared AFTER they returned it.


nicole0612 said:


> I don't even know what to say other than I'm so sorry and so angry on your behalf.


I mean, not a big deal moneywise but Tradesy really? I had a bulletproof evidence of the great condition before shipping and they refuse to look at it.


whateve said:


> I didn't realize it was only a $200 bracelet. I thought maybe I was safe from returns since my items are almost all below $200. I just sold an item for $175. I hope I don't have to worry about it coming back to me.


Right it's $310 originally, I was selling for $195 in like new condition. pro sellers sell it for $264-280 last time I checked. the only reason I took so-so pics by the phone was what can go wrong with inexpensive item in standard size in excellent condition? haha, customer didn't know Tiffany's size and couldn't measure 7.5", Tradesy mishandled return and refused to acknowledge existence of pictures that show great condition before shipping. that's for 18% commission that they take to handle returns professionally.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Is there a way to put my store on vacation mode through the phone app?


----------



## BeenBurned

This BS that Tradesy's been pulling - hidden listings, crappy search, "flaws" and SNAD when items aren't damaged, putting items on sale when sellers haven't opted in, returning items to sellers when they're supposed to take the returns themselves - and all for 14% in fees - makes me glad I ended my few Tradesy listings when prices went up on December 1, 2016. 

I'm convinced I did the right thing and will probably never go back. 

They've done so much damage to themselves and their reputation that I don't think it can be fixed.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This BS that Tradesy's been pulling - hidden listings, crappy search, "flaws" and SNAD when items aren't damaged, putting items on sale when sellers haven't opted in, returning items to sellers when they're supposed to take the returns themselves - and all for 14% in fees - makes me glad I ended my few Tradesy listings when prices went up on December 1, 2016.
> 
> I'm convinced I did the right thing and will probably never go back.
> 
> They've done so much damage to themselves and their reputation that I don't think it can be fixed.


I agree, yet I really hope they don't go under. There are a few things I'd rather sell on Tradesy than anywhere else. Today the item I sold is shipping with the Tradesy label. I calculated it would cost me $50 to ship it priority if I had to pay. For that reason, I didn't list this item anywhere else.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> This BS that Tradesy's been pulling - hidden listings, crappy search, "flaws" and SNAD when items aren't damaged, putting items on sale when sellers haven't opted in, returning items to sellers when they're supposed to take the returns themselves - and all for 14% in fees - makes me glad I ended my few Tradesy listings when prices went up on December 1, 2016.
> 
> I'm convinced I did the right thing and will probably never go back.
> 
> They've done so much damage to themselves and their reputation that I don't think it can be fixed.


You summed up it pretty well:
- "hidden listings,
- crappy search,
- "flaws" and SNAD when items aren't damaged,
- putting items on sale when sellers haven't opted in,
- returning items to sellers when they're supposed to take the returns themselves".
also I would add
- changing TOU constantly,
- disallowing and removing perfectly legit categories,
- holding funds eternally (both extending inspection period to 21 days and holding funds for 10-11 days after transfer),
- releasing private info publicly after re-verification,
- cancelling sales without ever contacting buyer or seller blaming other side.
- cancelling sales for items from their closets that were "lent for event" while available for sale.
if they allow one thing like this, they are OK with another, and it's a chain reaction of flawed ethics.

I'm gonna put my shop on vacation for 1+month, not gonna pay them for awhile.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> I agree, yet I really hope they don't go under. There are a few things I'd rather sell on Tradesy than anywhere else. Today the item I sold is shipping with the Tradesy label. I calculated it would cost me $50 to ship it priority if I had to pay. For that reason, I didn't list this item anywhere else.


Their CEO was quoted in an article in WWD with the headline saying that they expect to post their first quarterly profit. Subscription required.


----------



## domifreaka

MahoganyQT said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry. That's my greatest fear with selling items, damage and return. Did you contact them with your concern?


I contacted them and they gave me the $75 credit! for a broken button on a vintage Chanel. Unbelievable.


----------



## domifreaka

whateve said:


> That is horrible. I think Tradesy is in trouble, drowning in returns, and they are resorting to extreme measures to not get stuck with more.
> 
> I use a camera for my listings. Once I listed a watch on ebay with very high resolution pictures. After it sold, for a lot less than I expected, I realized that my pictures showed a lot of microscopic scratches that weren't visible with the naked eye. The buyer got a great deal because the pictures made it look terrible.


Im soooo sure they are drowning in returns. Honestly I cannot remember last time they kept my return. They are all coming back to me, and now some with extra damage.
On top of that, sales have been super slow...I sold one item all of last week.


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> Im soooo sure they are drowning in returns. Honestly I cannot remember last time they kept my return. They are all coming back to me, and now some with extra damage.
> On top of that, sales have been super slow...I sold one item all of last week.


I would be happy with one sale a week. I only sold 1 item in June, 2 in July. So far August is looking up. I've already sold 3. I haven't had an item returned to me yet but I bet they wished they had. At least a couple of my returned items are still in Tradesy's closet and I know they've sold several at a loss.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I contacted them and they gave me the $75 credit! for a broken button on a vintage Chanel. Unbelievable.


Unbelievable, new Chanel policy doesn't cover repairs easily like it used to be. now it's extremely difficult, you need to be the first owner and have a receipt.
when I contact leather repair shops specializing in Chanel they start from $288 for SPA and up.
what can $75 do? shipping fees including insurance to ship your Chanel to repair and back.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I haven't sold on Tradesy for awhile (ran out of things to sell from my last fall clean-out). I just listed 2 items and both sold last week. I noticed that the funds are now held for 21 days. Here's my question, does it initially say 21 days to account for possible returns, but if your buyers don't request a return within the 4 day window, do the monies get released like before (on the 4th day)? I haven't been following Tradesy and they're always changing their user agreement so I can't seem to keep up with all the new changes. TIA!


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> I haven't sold on Tradesy for awhile (ran out of things to sell from my last fall clean-out). I just listed 2 items and both sold last week. I noticed that the funds are now held for 21 days. Here's my question, does it initially say 21 days to account for possible returns, but if your buyers don't request a return within the 4 day window, do the monies get released like before (on the 4th day)? I haven't been following Tradesy and they're always changing their user agreement so I can't seem to keep up with all the new changes. TIA!


they say 21 days is in the worst case scenario when return us requested, usually it's 4 days for verified sellers,


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> they say 21 days is in the worst case scenario when return us requested, usually it's 4 days for verified sellers,



Does the date change though? Right now, my sales page says I won't be able to cash out until August 30th. If there's no return requested, does that date change to 4 days after a successful delivery has been made?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Does the date change though? Right now, my sales page says I won't be able to cash out until August 30th. If there's no return requested, does that date change to 4 days after a successful delivery has been made?


No, the date never changes. However, on the fourth day, usually the money will become available. I had an item that was delivered 4 days ago, and the money was just released. On my sales page, it says earnings will be available to withdraw on August 28.


----------



## Fullcloset

LOL - Did anyone else get an email from Tradesy asking on a scale of 1 to 10 if they'd recommend it to anyone else and why it was rated the way it was? Man, I gave them a mouthful.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> No, the date never changes. However, on the fourth day, usually the money will become available. I had an item that was delivered 4 days ago, and the money was just released. On my sales page, it says earnings will be available to withdraw on August 28.



Thanks for the info. So many changes...

It also makes me wonder if this is a new tactic to keep money in the Tradesy bank for longer. Let's say you make a sale and you see that funds will be available within 21 days. If I hadn't asked about it, I'd probably let it sit in my Tradesy bank for the whole duration and only come back to withdraw on that day. Of course, I've been on Tradesy for much longer and know that can't be the case so I was able to ask. But just think of all the new sellers, not knowing what the old protocol was and just letting all that money sit there. I'm sure Tradesy is leveraging that money somehow during those extra "wait" days, just like how all of a sudden it takes them a week to transfer me my money to my BOA when before it would only take 2-3 days.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for the info. So many changes...
> 
> It also makes me wonder if this is a new tactic to keep money in the Tradesy bank for longer. Let's say you make a sale and you see that funds will be available within 21 days. If I hadn't asked about it, I'd probably let it sit in my Tradesy bank for the whole duration and only come back to withdraw on that day. Of course, I've been on Tradesy for much longer and know that can't be the case so I was able to ask. But just think of all the new sellers, not knowing what the old protocol was and just letting all that money sit there. I'm sure Tradesy is leveraging that money somehow during those extra "wait" days, just like how all of a sudden it takes them a week to transfer me my money to my BOA when before it would only take 2-3 days.


Once they released the money, and then took it back. The buyer returned on the 5th day, it seems. I eventually got my money but that time it took almost the entire 21 days.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for the info. So many changes...
> 
> It also makes me wonder if this is a new tactic to keep money in the Tradesy bank for longer. Let's say you make a sale and you see that funds will be available within 21 days. If I hadn't asked about it, I'd probably let it sit in my Tradesy bank for the whole duration and only come back to withdraw on that day. Of course, I've been on Tradesy for much longer and know that can't be the case so I was able to ask. But just think of all the new sellers, not knowing what the old protocol was and just letting all that money sit there. I'm sure Tradesy is leveraging that money somehow during those extra "wait" days, just like how all of a sudden it takes them a week to transfer me my money to my BOA when before it would only take 2-3 days.


Good point, $200-600 per individual seller doesn't generate much interest but cumulative amount from multiple sellers will do. interest rate is raising and also it looks good on paper in cash flow and inflated balance.


----------



## GemsBerry

this is also new, I just mentioned in email about my recent transfer that "These funds will usually appear in your account within *3-7 business days*." It used to be *3-5 business days* but in reality it became 11 days.


----------



## coxswain1

I am relieved that Tradesy sided with me after the buyer returned my Chanel. It took 19 of the 21 days to have my funds released. I still had to call to ask for my money even after they had relisted the bag. Now I'm just waiting waiting waiting for my bank transfer. 5 days so far. I'm definitely one and done with this company.


----------



## fashion_victim9

from the other side Vestiare collective transfers money only twice a month and to get it you need to ship the item, wait till they receive and accept it, than wait till they inspect it and plan withdrawal, each stage may take up to week (based on my personal experience). sometimes I get the money like more than in a month after sale. so Tradesy is not the slowest


----------



## fashion_victim9

I had 4 sales during last CL sale, around 10 days ago. 
3 out of 4 were returned to Tradesy, isn't it insane? So far I didn't get any money for these 3 but I see that the items are in Abbey R closet and removed, that's how I knew they were returned, and it seems to be a good sign as they are not returning them to me. I think ppl overuse these returns A LOT, especially the ones who have site credits. They can repurchase and return items forever cause they don't lose anything.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had 4 sales during last CL sale, around 10 days ago.
> 3 out of 4 were returned to Tradesy, isn't it insane? So far I didn't get any money for these 3 but I see that the items are in Abbey R closet and removed, that's how I knew they were returned, and it seems to be a good sign as they are not returning them to me. I think ppl overuse these returns A LOT, especially the ones who have site credits. They can repurchase and return items forever cause they don't lose anything.


In separate transactions, a buyer bought 3 scarves from me, and returned all of the them. This happened over several months. I called Tradesy because I worried. Who returns scarves? It isn't like they aren't going to fit. I was told that this buyer bought tons of items and returned tons too, so they weren't worried, but it makes me wonder if it was because of buyers like this that they started making items under $50 final sale.


----------



## restricter

I wish there was a way to block people on Tradesy.  I've had the same lowballer come back twice now.  "I can offer $xx."  And I can tell you no but oh, how I wish I could block you.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> I wish there was a way to block people on Tradesy.  I've had the same lowballer come back twice now.  "I can offer $xx."  And I can tell you no but oh, how I wish I could block you.


I get those with one word and a question mark, "$xx?" When it eventually sells to someone else for my asking price, I want to point it out to them.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> I get those with one word and a question mark, "$xx?" When it eventually sells to someone else for my asking price, I want to point it out to them.



Like this ---> $500?
Sometimes I even get this ---> 500
That's it no dollars signs,no question mark, just the numbers.
It's beyond unnerving to me, imo it's so rude and tasteless. It takes seconds to right a sentence!
I now respond with something along these lines.  "Are you making me an offer or just sending me random numbers? [emoji38]


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Like this ---> $500?
> Sometimes I even get this ---> 500
> That's it no dollars signs,no question mark, just the numbers.
> It's beyond unnerving to me, imo it's so rude and tasteless. It takes seconds to right a sentence!
> I now respond with something along these lines.  "Are you making me an offer or just sending me random numbers? [emoji38]


That's a wonderful reply! I've got to start doing that.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for the info. So many changes...
> 
> It also makes me wonder if this is a new tactic to keep money in the Tradesy bank for longer. Let's say you make a sale and you see that funds will be available within 21 days. If I hadn't asked about it, I'd probably let it sit in my Tradesy bank for the whole duration and only come back to withdraw on that day. Of course, I've been on Tradesy for much longer and know that can't be the case so I was able to ask. But just think of all the new sellers, not knowing what the old protocol was and just letting all that money sit there. I'm sure Tradesy is leveraging that money somehow during those extra "wait" days, just like how all of a sudden it takes them a week to transfer me my money to my BOA when before it would only take 2-3 days.


Another way for them to keep my money longer is to give me more sales! If I make a sale and then make another a few days later, I'll wait until the money from both clears before withdrawing. Right now, I have money that has been released, some due to be released tomorrow, some more to be released in 4 days, and another sale that hasn't been delivered yet. I might wait until they all clear before withdrawing.


----------



## GemsBerry

coxswain1 said:


> I am relieved that Tradesy sided with me after the buyer returned my Chanel. It took 19 of the 21 days to have my funds released. I still had to call to ask for my money even after they had relisted the bag. Now I'm just waiting waiting waiting for my bank transfer. 5 days so far. I'm definitely one and done with this company.


I'm happy for you! how long did it take Tradesy to process return?


----------



## coxswain1

Thank you!
The buyer returned the bag in 2 days to one of their shop locations in Dallas. It took another week to show up at their CA location.  Then it showed up 3 days later relisted over the weekend. By the time I called on Monday it was about 12 days after Tradesy had it in their possession for my funds to be released.

I'm really more annoyed at the buyer. You don't buy a Chanel just to see if you like it. And then lose the authenticity card. Tradesy is the one who got screwed in this deal. No way they'll make the money back without the card.



GemsBerry said:


> I'm happy for you! how long did it take Tradesy to process return?


----------



## NANI1972

Coupons today!


----------



## whateve

I think I may have made some sales due to the coupon, but they were still in my closet last night after midnight PST. They were both to the same buyer but because I used Tradesy labels, they have separate labels and packages.

I'm wondering if Tradesy keeps tracks of your returns and puts your listings higher in the search if you don't have as many. I haven't had a return since May.


----------



## treschicgirl

OK I have a general Tradesy question for anyone that has knowledge.  I have used Tradesy to sell bags and have had success with it.  The funds generally appear within 5 days of buyer receiving and when I transfer funds to my PayPal acct, it hits my PayPal acct with hours.  HOWEVER, last week Tradesy paid out my earnings and I transferred to PayPal and I am now on day #4 that it has not hit my PayPal account.  I emailed Tradesy and explained that this is an anomaly, that the funds usually  enter PayPal acct within hours of transferring and they gave me the party line,"it could take 5-7 business days to deposit in your paypal account."  Has thing situation changed for anyone else?  Have you found that what used to be almost an immediate transfer to PayPal is now taking several days?


----------



## fashion_victim9

treschicgirl said:


> OK I have a general Tradesy question for anyone that has knowledge.  I have used Tradesy to sell bags and have had success with it.  The funds generally appear within 5 days of buyer receiving and when I transfer funds to my PayPal acct, it hits my PayPal acct with hours.  HOWEVER, last week Tradesy paid out my earnings and I transferred to PayPal and I am now on day #4 that it has not hit my PayPal account.  I emailed Tradesy and explained that this is an anomaly, that the funds usually  enter PayPal acct within hours of transferring and they gave me the party line,"it could take 5-7 business days to deposit in your paypal account."  Has thing situation changed for anyone else?  Have you found that what used to be almost an immediate transfer to PayPal is now taking several days?



yes, that's how it happens now they hold money for several days before transferring


----------



## ThisVNchick

treschicgirl said:


> OK I have a general Tradesy question for anyone that has knowledge.  I have used Tradesy to sell bags and have had success with it.  The funds generally appear within 5 days of buyer receiving and when I transfer funds to my PayPal acct, it hits my PayPal acct with hours.  HOWEVER, last week Tradesy paid out my earnings and I transferred to PayPal and I am now on day #4 that it has not hit my PayPal account.  I emailed Tradesy and explained that this is an anomaly, that the funds usually  enter PayPal acct within hours of transferring and they gave me the party line,"it could take 5-7 business days to deposit in your paypal account."  Has thing situation changed for anyone else?  Have you found that what used to be almost an immediate transfer to PayPal is now taking several days?



Yep. Last year, if I transferred money in the morning, it would be in my PP by the afternoon/early evening. Nowadays, it takes about 3-4 days.


----------



## NANI1972

I was expecting a payout yesterday, and the payout never happened. I called customer service today only to find out that the item has been returned. It does not say "pending Customer Service review " on the payouts page. Frustrating, so now I'm worried this is something new they're doing since they now have the 21 day nonsense posted. Has anybody else experienced the same recently.


----------



## Joyjoy7

treschicgirl said:


> OK I have a general Tradesy question for anyone that has knowledge.  I have used Tradesy to sell bags and have had success with it.  The funds generally appear within 5 days of buyer receiving and when I transfer funds to my PayPal acct, it hits my PayPal acct with hours.  HOWEVER, last week Tradesy paid out my earnings and I transferred to PayPal and I am now on day #4 that it has not hit my PayPal account.  I emailed Tradesy and explained that this is an anomaly, that the funds usually  enter PayPal acct within hours of transferring and they gave me the party line,"it could take 5-7 business days to deposit in your paypal account."  Has thing situation changed for anyone else?  Have you found that what used to be almost an immediate transfer to PayPal is now taking several days?



Same here, I used to get the funds from Tradesy transferred to pp within hours. Last one took 5 days!! And Paypal used to hit my bank the next day, my last two transfers from pp to bank took 2-3 days. The entire process is taking much longer. I just have had two sales yesterday and today and I may cancel them! It's so annoying having everyone hang onto your $$ longer[emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]


----------



## Joyjoy7

NANI1972 said:


> I was expecting a payout yesterday, and the payout never happened. I called customer service today only to find out that the item has been returned. It does not say "pending Customer Service review " on the payouts page. Frustrating, so now I'm worried this is something new they're doing since they now have the 21 day nonsense posted. Has anybody else experienced the same recently.



I had a return last month ( fortunately I haven't had one in over a year) and I had the same scenario. On the 4th day funds didn't release and I called and was told it was being returned. The status did NOT say pending CS review. Thankfully the buyer was quick to return to tradesy. I instantly sent the returns Dept an email outlining the accurate details and photos included in my listing. I was fully expecting them to find an issue. Although the buyer had no issue, just thought it was too big for her. They took 4 days then released my funds. This was a chanel necklace that was brand new, clearly never worn EVER! I listed it as NWT which was totally appropriate. I now see it in the Abbey Rd closet listed as gently used. The info on their listing says "fine hairline scratches" I don't even want to know where these returns are placed!! If it was scratched, it happened in their possession!!


----------



## treschicgirl

ThisVNchick said:


> Yep. Last year, if I transferred money in the morning, it would be in my PP by the afternoon/early evening. Nowadays, it takes about 3-4 days.



I was hoping that the funds would hit my pp acct today,(day#4) and they did not   Maybe day 5 will be the lucky day.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> I was expecting a payout yesterday, and the payout never happened. I called customer service today only to find out that the item has been returned. It does not say "pending Customer Service review " on the payouts page. Frustrating, so now I'm worried this is something new they're doing since they now have the 21 day nonsense posted. Has anybody else experienced the same recently.


Every return I've had has never said "pending Customer Service review." The funds just don't get released. I can tell the item was returned because when I click on it, I can see that it is in one of Tradesy's closets instead of mine, and instead of saying "this item has sold" it says "this item is not available." Later on my sales page, the "your earnings" at the top of each sale box disappears, although it remains at the right.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> Every return I've had has never said "pending Customer Service review." The funds just don't get released. I can tell the item was returned because when I click on it, I can see that it is in one of Tradesy's closets instead of mine, and instead of saying "this item has sold" it says "this item is not available." Later on my sales page, the "your earnings" at the top of each sale box disappears, although it remains at the right.


Mine have always had it say on my manage payouts page when a buyer returns "pending customer service review ".  Odd how there are inconsistencies with what Tradsey does or what they're policies are anymore.


----------



## Hellokittyluver

How does it work if you use Affirm on Tradesy and have to return something due to it bein a fake/replica? Hopig they return the monies to Affirm and I can hopefully purchase another..


----------



## whateve

Hellokittyluver said:


> How does it work if you use Affirm on Tradesy and have to return something due to it bein a fake/replica? Hopig they return the monies to Affirm and I can hopefully purchase another..


If you don't use Affirm, you get a refund to your form of payment if the item is deemed fake, so I imagine it would pay off your loan from Affirm, and you would be able to purchase another.


----------



## Hellokittyluver

Awesome thank you so much.I already shipped it within 30 minutes of receiving it yesterday so hopefully by this upcoming week I'll be informed. It was pleather and had so many obvious signs which the seller was very careful to omit in pics..smh.Fingers crossed it works out


----------



## treschicgirl

treschicgirl said:


> OK I have a general Tradesy question for anyone that has knowledge.  I have used Tradesy to sell bags and have had success with it.  The funds generally appear within 5 days of buyer receiving and when I transfer funds to my PayPal acct, it hits my PayPal acct with hours.  HOWEVER, last week Tradesy paid out my earnings and I transferred to PayPal and I am now on day #4 that it has not hit my PayPal account.  I emailed Tradesy and explained that this is an anomaly, that the funds usually  enter PayPal acct within hours of transferring and they gave me the party line,"it could take 5-7 business days to deposit in your paypal account."  Has thing situation changed for anyone else?  Have you found that what used to be almost an immediate transfer to PayPal is now taking several days?


UPDATE: I finally did receive my transferred funds from Tradesy to pp. I am here to tell y'all it took 5 FULL business days!  WTH?  It used to take a few hours! Something happened and it has to be on the Tradesy side.  I have never transferred funds from PayPal to bank, bank to PayPal, bank to credit card, etc and had it take more than 3 business days.  That is deceptive and wrong.  Beware, if you think you're transferring your "earnings' from Tradesy and getting it in a reasonable amount of time, think again.  The Tradesy customer service agent said t could take up to 7 FULL business days to transfer.  Unbelievable!


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> I was expecting a payout yesterday, and the payout never happened. I called customer service today only to find out that the item has been returned. It does not say "pending Customer Service review " on the payouts page. Frustrating, so now I'm worried this is something new they're doing since they now have the 21 day nonsense posted. Has anybody else experienced the same recently.



it's impossible to know whether item is returned or not now I guess. you can guess it is only if money's not released after 4 days and also when the item is transferred in their closet. I think they did it cause many people worried and asked too many questions when saw this "pending review" thing


----------



## NANI1972

treschicgirl said:


> UPDATE: I finally did receive my transferred funds from Tradesy to pp. I am here to tell y'all it took 5 FULL business days!  WTH?  It used to take a few hours! Something happened and it has to be on the Tradesy side.  I have never transferred funds from PayPal to bank, bank to PayPal, bank to credit card, etc and had it take more than 3 business days.  That is deceptive and wrong.  Beware, if you think you're transferring your "earnings' from Tradesy and getting it in a reasonable amount of time, think again.  The Tradesy customer service agent said t could take up to 7 FULL business days to transfer.  Unbelievable!



This has been ongoing for months now... wether you transfer to pp or your bank account it takes a lot longer now than it use to in the past. Especially being that its business days I've had it take 9-10 days to hit my bank account.


----------



## whateve

I just listed an item for $53.50, using my own shipping, and Tradesy has it marked as final sale. All of my other items that are over $50 aren't marked final sale, even when I'm using my own shipping.

Maybe it is because it is a tech accessory?


----------



## whateve

I transferred money to my Paypal account on Wednesday 8/16, around 7 PM Pacific time, and it got there today around 1 PM, so less than 4 days, and moved on the weekend.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to give you a quick update. The funds from a sale are released on the "5th day" I had to call customer service to get real answer why my funds weren't released on time. The customer service rep stated this is the new policy. It is NOT released on the 4th day, and they don't go by the time frame it was delivered anymore. I can't understand for the life of me why they can't send the funds from the sale directly to your paypal account to hold after 4 days. The same way ebay holds the funds until after the 3rd day of delivery. I have been selling on Tradesy since 2015 and I am 100% done selling on there.


----------



## whateve

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give you a quick update. The funds from a sale are released on the "5th day" I had to call customer service to get real answer why my funds weren't released on time. The customer service rep stated this is the new policy. It is NOT released on the 4th day, and they don't go by the time frame it was delivered anymore. I can't understand for the life of me why they can't send the funds from the sale directly to your paypal account to hold after 4 days. The same way ebay holds the funds until after the 3rd day of delivery. I have been selling on Tradesy since 2015 and I am 100% done selling on there.


They don't want to send the funds to paypal because they want you to spend your earnings on Tradesy. I had the funds of four August sales released on the 4th day after delivery. The last was released on 8/18 (3 days ago) so I would be surprised if the policy has really changed. I have two more that were delivered 3 days ago. I'll see if they don't get released tomorrow.


----------



## GemsBerry

Did anybody else mention or it's just me, Tradesy editors became really spammy nowadays. I receive 2 or even 3 emails and app notifications every day.


----------



## Hellokittyluver

Yes yesterday I received 3-4 emails & msgs about sales & reduced prices .


----------



## NANI1972

My money was it released on the fourth day so I messaged Tradsey to find out why. Note the bold lettering in their response. So now they may be holding money for up to a week even though there was not a return. I guess we can never know from day today what their policies are. [emoji848][emoji34][emoji36]


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> My money was it released on the fourth day so I messaged Tradsey to find out why. Note the bold lettering in their response. So now they may be holding money for up to a week even though there was not a return. I guess we can never know from day today what their policies are. [emoji848][emoji34][emoji36]
> 
> View attachment 3803086


Today is the 4th day for my last two sales and my money wasn't released. I know the buyer isn't returning because she sent me a message telling me she loved them.


----------



## Fullcloset

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give you a quick update. The funds from a sale are released on the "5th day" I had to call customer service to get real answer why my funds weren't released on time. The customer service rep stated this is the new policy. It is NOT released on the 4th day, and they don't go by the time frame it was delivered anymore. I can't understand for the life of me why they can't send the funds from the sale directly to your paypal account to hold after 4 days. The same way ebay holds the funds until after the 3rd day of delivery. I have been selling on Tradesy since 2015 and I am 100% done selling on there.


Ebay doesn't ever hold my funds. The second a buyer pays - it goes right into my pay pal and I can transfer it out even before I ship if I want. Paypal transfer takes a day or two to hit my bank though. I haven't sold a thing on Tradesy since maybe April . I went back to Ebay, much as I hated to do it. I just put a boilerplate description on everything that says it may have a mark, stain or odor not specifically described as my own kind of buyer beware to cover myself. My feedback is 100% so people still buy but I feel like if I get an undeserved SNAD - I can point to my boilerplate description and say - well - I described it as maybe having a flaw not pointed out. Haven't had to test that out yet on Ebay but I sell all used items, nothing new. I think after reading all the issues here with Tradesy, I am going to revise what few listings I still have there and include a boilerplate buyer beware clause on everything there too because the one thing Tradesy was good at - handling returns - apparently is no longer the case. But I have very few items listed anymore - and I've had to bundle things together to get them over the $50 threshold. I won't sell anything under $50 because the commission is too high, but I just don't have high end things.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> My money was it released on the fourth day so I messaged Tradsey to find out why. Note the bold lettering in their response. So now they may be holding money for up to a week even though there was not a return. I guess we can never know from day today what their policies are. [emoji848][emoji34][emoji36]
> 
> View attachment 3803086





whateve said:


> Today is the 4th day for my last two sales and my money wasn't released. I know the buyer isn't returning because she sent me a message telling me she loved them.


My money was released around midnight on the 4th day, more than 4 days after delivery but less than 5 days.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> My money was released around midnight on the 4th day, more than 4 days after delivery but less than 5 days.


I am on day 6 for my last 2 sales. They are still showing as being sold from my closet (not one of Tradesy's). The previous sale my funds were released on the 5th day.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

sorry I didn't get a chance to come back to update-but my funds were released on the 5th day 6 a.m. eastern. I reached out to tradesy again and was told they are releasing the funds after 4 full days of delivery and not longer going by the time frame in which the item was delivered. Seems like everyone else is having some type of hold without returns.


----------



## bernz84

Just as I thought I was done with Tradesy, I listed another item. It was bought earlier this week...delivered a couple days ago. I am trying to re-read all the updates on this thread (such as 21 days of funds released, etc), but I noticed that the option to be a verified/unverified seller is gone. Am I missing something here?

Sorry for the dumb question; I wish there was a way to do a search within this thread (like how it was on tpf years ago) so I can save my--and anyone else's--time!


----------



## onepiece101

bernz84 said:


> Sorry for the dumb question; I wish there was a way to do a search within this thread (like how it was on tpf years ago) so I can save my--and anyone else's--time!



You can still do searches within individual threads by going to the top of the page, clicking on the magnifying glass, and choosing "search this thread only".


----------



## bernz84

onepiece101 said:


> You can still do searches within individual threads by going to the top of the page, clicking on the magnifying glass, and choosing "search this thread only".


You are genius! Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Curious if items that get returned still say "return requested"? I remembered the last return I had (probably some time last year), on my sales page, it would say _(return requested). _I'm just wondering if this was still the case, because otherwise, how else would you know if your money is just being held up for no good reason or if it's pending a customer service review due to a return?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Curious if items that get returned still say "return requested"? I remembered the last return I had (probably some time last year), on my sales page, it would say _(return requested). _I'm just wondering if this was still the case, because otherwise, how else would you know if your money is just being held up for no good reason or if it's pending a customer service review due to a return?


It doesn't say that for me. The way I found out was because my money wasn't released and when I looked at my item, it was in Tradesy's closet.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Curious if items that get returned still say "return requested"? I remembered the last return I had (probably some time last year), on my sales page, it would say _(return requested). _I'm just wondering if this was still the case, because otherwise, how else would you know if your money is just being held up for no good reason or if it's pending a customer service review due to a return?



no, now you will not know it's return till you see your items in Tradesy closet.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> It doesn't say that for me. The way I found out was because my money wasn't released and when I looked at my item, it was in Tradesy's closet.





fashion_victim9 said:


> no, now you will not know it's return till you see your items in Tradesy closet.



Thanks for the heads up...so many changes to catch up on


----------



## EGBDF

fashion_victim9 said:


> no, now you will not know it's return till you see your items in Tradesy closet.


Do you know how to tell if an item is being returned to you (the seller) as opposed to a return going into a Tradesy closet? I emailed Tradesy about my sold items not having funds released and they just responded with basically a cut-and-paste of the "most sellers gets funds within 4 days" info that's already on the site.


----------



## ThisVNchick

EGBDF said:


> Do you know how to tell if an item is being returned to you (the seller) as opposed to a return going into a Tradesy closet? I emailed Tradesy about my sold items not having funds released and they just responded with basically a cut-and-paste of the "most sellers gets funds within 4 days" info that's already on the site.


I sold an item last week that I thought was being returned although no return requested was posted in my sales page. My money was not released on the 4th day but on the 5th.


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> Do you know how to tell if an item is being returned to you (the seller) as opposed to a return going into a Tradesy closet? I emailed Tradesy about my sold items not having funds released and they just responded with basically a cut-and-paste of the "most sellers gets funds within 4 days" info that's already on the site.



if it's being returned to you, they e-mail you with details


----------



## fashion_victim9

what I hate about taking part in Tradesy sales is that once you opted in, these sales almost never end. The last one supposed to be till August 27 and today I see that now it's till 30th. I want to have a chance to sell my items for full price!


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> what I hate about taking part in Tradesy sales is that once you opted in, these sales almost never end. The last one supposed to be till August 27 and today I see that now it's till 30th. I want to have a chance to sell my items for full price!



Apparently you're never able to sell your items for full price once you opt into their discount program. Even when it's not on sale, if it sells for full price the system will somehow say that it was purchased during a sale in your confirmation email. I witnessed this first-hand. I also think some members on here have had the same thing happen to them. It was some odd sale where my friend's item was on sale for 2% off or something like that. It was definitely no their usual sale discount.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> what I hate about taking part in Tradesy sales is that once you opted in, these sales almost never end. The last one supposed to be till August 27 and today I see that now it's till 30th. I want to have a chance to sell my items for full price!


I'm not opted in for the sales yet I've sold 8 items this month.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Apparently you're never able to sell your items for full price once you opt into their discount program. Even when it's not on sale, if it sells for full price the system will somehow say that it was purchased during a sale in your confirmation email. I witnessed this first-hand. I also think some members on here have had the same thing happen to them. It was some odd sale where my friend's item was on sale for 2% off or something like that. It was definitely no their usual sale discount.


 
yeah, I'm one of those members I thought they stopped doing it. I sometimes opt in for a couple of weeks and sometimes turn it off to see the difference


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I'm not opted in for the sales yet I've sold 8 items this month.



great, congrats!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone participating in their new Luxe program? It's 100% commission if you send in your items before the end of the year.


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone participating in their new Luxe program? It's 100% commission if you send in your items before the end of the year.


I think you are referring to ThredUp, not Tradesy.


----------



## AnnaFreud

whateve said:


> I think you are referring to ThredUp, not Tradesy.



You're right! Wrong thread. Don't pay any attention to me.


----------



## nicole0612

AnnaFreud said:


> You're right! Wrong thread. Don't pay any attention to me.



I wondered about that (re: threadup) but then when I read reviews online about the company I got scared off and figured that it was not worth the risk.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone participating in their new Luxe program? It's 100% commission if you send in your items before the end of the year.



now I am interested in trying it lol
i wonder do they set fair prices? do they have good sales? Never sold anything with them


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> now I am interested in trying it lol
> i wonder do they set fair prices? do they have good sales? Never sold anything with them



Google reviews on the company and see if you think it's worth it. I decided not, but maybe people who don't review have good experiences with them.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Google reviews on the company and see if you think it's worth it. I decided not, but maybe people who don't review have good experiences with them.



well there are lots of horrible reviews about Tradesy too. I don't think it's that bad, people don't share good experiences, you're right.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> well there are lots of horrible reviews about Tradesy too. I don't think it's that bad, people don't share good experiences, you're right.



Did you try selling with them? I agree in theory about the reviews but it made me hesitate about sending in expensive items. I would give it a try if anyone had a good experience they can share.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Did you try selling with them? I agree in theory about the reviews but it made me hesitate about sending in expensive items. I would give it a try if anyone had a good experience they can share.



they never sold luxe before and I only sell luxe, so no I didn't have a chance. but now when they are getting into luxury segment, I maybe want to try


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Did you try selling with them? I agree in theory about the reviews but it made me hesitate about sending in expensive items. I would give it a try if anyone had a good experience they can share.



we all remember good times with Tradesy when they just launched, I had like 5 or 6 times more sales there in comparison with today. who knows maybe threadup luxe will be a new nice place with sales and promo codes as they will have to grow and set on the market I am always in search for some new opportunities


----------



## NANI1972

So aggravating how long it takes for deposits to post to my bank account, it's always a full 7 business days... why do they even bother to put 3-7 days.  It's been months since I've had a deposit hit my account in 3-4 days.


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> So aggravating how long it takes for deposits to post to my bank account, it's always a full 7 business days... why do they even bother to put 3-7 days.  It's been months since I've had a deposit hit my account in 3-4 days.


Yes, and now it seems I'm on the 21-day wait plan, then another 7 days to get the deposit making it about a month from delivery until actually getting the funds.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> Yes, and now it seems I'm on the 21-day wait plan, then another 7 days to get the deposit making it about a month from delivery until actually getting the funds.



My funds are still being released on the 4th day at midnight.


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> *They don't want to send the funds to paypal because they want you to spend your earnings on Tradesy.* I had the funds of four August sales released on the 4th day after delivery. The last was released on 8/18 (3 days ago) so I would be surprised if the policy has really changed. I have two more that were delivered 3 days ago. I'll see if they don't get released tomorrow.


I think you're right and I get the underhanded logic behind this, but because they are holding my funds, it has made me _less_ inclined to spend any of my money on Tradesy. They are already getting a cut from my sales and I'm already forced to take out 3% for paypal since they don't cut checks. Why should I give Tradesy any more of my money when they deliberately hold it hostage for no reason? Especially when not too long ago, it only took about a day for my earnings to hit my Paypal account.

I still like Tradesy, don't get me wrong, but this ambiguous language of "21 days" and "3 to 7 days transfer" puts a really bad taste in my mouth.

EDIT to add: I don't shop on Tradesy and I'm currently waiting on my earnings to hit my Paypal as we speak.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bernz84 said:


> I think you're right and I get the underhanded logic behind this, but because they are holding my funds, it has made me _less_ inclined to spend any of my money on Tradesy. They are already getting a cut from my sales and I'm already forced to take out 3% for paypal since they don't cut checks. Why should I give Tradesy any more of my money when they deliberately hold it hostage for no reason? Especially when not too long ago, it only took about a day for my earnings to hit my Paypal account.
> 
> I still like Tradesy, don't get me wrong, but this ambiguous language of "21 days" and "3 to 7 days transfer" puts a really bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> EDIT to add: I don't shop on Tradesy and I'm currently waiting on my earnings to hit my Paypal as we speak.



Poshmark does free bank transfers, no need to wait for a check. I'm sure Tradesy's deposit system is the same except they're just greedy. I used to think Poshmark was greedy with their 20% commission fees, Tradesy is just as greedy now.


----------



## restricter

Just checked the status of a sale and saw "inspection hold".  No clue what that means.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

restricter said:


> Just checked the status of a sale and saw "inspection hold".  No clue what that means.


Apparently it means the buyer requested a return (at least that is what I was told when I had that same notation and asked Tradesy). Possibly the buyer claimed not as described? (They won't tell you that BTW)


----------



## NANI1972

restricter said:


> Just checked the status of a sale and saw "inspection hold".  No clue what that means.



It always says "inspection hold". It's for the buyer to "inspect". Unless below it states "pending customer review" instead of the funds release date, you probably don't have a return.


----------



## whateve

Now you have to have a minimum of 3 pictures in your listings. Some items don't need more than one or two pictures. I put the same picture in twice.


----------



## GemsBerry

New codes


----------



## restricter

So today was Lowballer Thursday.  A user was pestering me and now her user name reads Tradesy User.  I'm guessing she was blocked or banned.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Im here to vent about an awful Tradesy seller experience. I've bought and sold from there, which has been fine up until now. 

I sold a BEAUTIFUL Proenza Schouler Navajo blanket ps1 keep all. It was in absolutely excellent condition, and it hurt to let go of it, but I rarely ever used it (hence great condition) so it had to go. 

I got an email today telling me that it was being returned to me and that they found it to be inauthentic. The reasons they gave for its "inauthenticirty" indicated that their authentication team is either visually impaired, inexperienced with proenza, or some combination of both. 

Furhermore, the item was removed from my account completely, and now I'm sure I'll have hoops to jump through to make them realize the error and reinstate my bag (and, should there be any flag on my account, remove that as well). Forget being out the $ of the transaction... Being told my 100% authentic bag was a fake? Unacceptable from a service like this. 

I do want to give them the benefit of the doubt - maybe their team is so used to dealing with bad LV & Chanel fakes that they just don't know... But overall very disappointing. Debating removing all my active listings.  I do loads of designer reselling, and I've never had trouble like this with eBay. 

Anyway. ::rant over:: thanks for listening, purse friends.


----------



## trendythelma

Hi everyone, i just discovered this forum today because i was looking for other Tradesy sellers. I've been selling on Tradesy since 2014 and it's a slow website for me. Maybe about 10 sales a month, but lately i've encountered a few fraudulent buyers. Plus, it seems Tradesy is enabling them. I sold the purse below to someone and it was delivered on the 17th of August. Here is the link to the original listing
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/white-house-black-market-clutch-blue-21610832/

On the 28th of this month, i got a message from Tradesy stating the item is being returned to me because i did not disclose any damage. I was surprised considering i took pics of every angle of this purse, plus it was purchased from the boutique in pristine condition and never used. I just received the purse back today and i'm incensed! The lady broke one of the crystal flowers on the purse and returned it. It's obvious from my pictures that the item was not shipped to her in that condition. I've attached a pic of what she returned. Does anyone know how i can fight this case? I'm determined to not let this one slide, and i'm pulling all my listings from Tradesy. I have a couple pending sales right now, but i'm scared to sell anything on that website again. I've been selling on Ebay and Poshmark for longer than Tradesy and i've never encountered this kind of blatant disregard for the seller. In addition to holding my money for an insane number of days, Tradesy pulls this stunt? It's unfair to us small business sellers. Please can someone advice on how to pursue this case?


----------



## jmc3007

kerryisntreal said:


> Im here to vent about an awful Tradesy seller experience. I've bought and sold from there, which has been fine up until now.
> 
> I sold a BEAUTIFUL Proenza Schouler Navajo blanket ps1 keep all. It was in absolutely excellent condition, and it hurt to let go of it, but I rarely ever used it (hence great condition) so it had to go.
> 
> I got an email today telling me that it was being returned to me and that they found it to be inauthentic. The reasons they gave for its "inauthenticirty" indicated that their authentication team is either visually impaired, inexperienced with proenza, or some combination of both.
> 
> Furhermore, the item was removed from my account completely, and now I'm sure I'll have hoops to jump through to make them realize the error and reinstate my bag (and, should there be any flag on my account, remove that as well). Forget being out the $ of the transaction... Being told my 100% authentic bag was a fake? Unacceptable from a service like this.
> 
> I do want to give them the benefit of the doubt - maybe their team is so used to dealing with bad LV & Chanel fakes that they just don't know... But overall very disappointing. Debating removing all my active listings.  I do loads of designer reselling, and I've never had trouble like this with eBay.
> 
> Anyway. ::rant over:: thanks for listening, purse friends.


best to get the bag independently authenticated and forward the report to their team. I realize it's a jarring experience to be told it's a fake but you have to stay strong and state your facts to make the case. take lots of photos and email to AF or A4U for review. you know your bag better than anyone else, where it was purchased etc so stay focus, and good luck!


----------



## whateve

trendythelma said:


> Hi everyone, i just discovered this forum today because i was looking for other Tradesy sellers. I've been selling on Tradesy since 2014 and it's a slow website for me. Maybe about 10 sales a month, but lately i've encountered a few fraudulent buyers. Plus, it seems Tradesy is enabling them. I sold the purse below to someone and it was delivered on the 17th of August. Here is the link to the original listing
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/white-house-black-market-clutch-blue-21610832/
> 
> On the 28th of this month, i got a message from Tradesy stating the item is being returned to me because i did not disclose any damage. I was surprised considering i took pics of every angle of this purse, plus it was purchased from the boutique in pristine condition and never used. I just received the purse back today and i'm incensed! The lady broke one of the crystal flowers on the purse and returned it. It's obvious from my pictures that the item was not shipped to her in that condition. I've attached a pic of what she returned. Does anyone know how i can fight this case? I'm determined to not let this one slide, and i'm pulling all my listings from Tradesy. I have a couple pending sales right now, but i'm scared to sell anything on that website again. I've been selling on Ebay and Poshmark for longer than Tradesy and i've never encountered this kind of blatant disregard for the seller. In addition to holding my money for an insane number of days, Tradesy pulls this stunt? It's unfair to us small business sellers. Please can someone advice on how to pursue this case?


that's terrible! Unfortunately, I believe it could have happened on ebay or any other site, and most likely, there would be nothing you could do, regardless of the selling site. I know on ebay, they would consider it a case of she said, she said. In other words, there is no way to prove that the buyer received it in perfect condition and is responsible for the damage. She could claim you sent it that way and there would not be any way to prove you didn't. In Tradesy's case, I know they often use returns for events and they could be responsible for the damage, not the buyer. Maybe reach out to the buyer, if you can find her on Tradesy, and ask her.


----------



## trendythelma

whateve said:


> that's terrible! Unfortunately, I believe it could have happened on ebay or any other site, and most likely, there would be nothing you could do, regardless of the selling site. I know on ebay, they would consider it a case of she said, she said. In other words, there is no way to prove that the buyer received it in perfect condition and is responsible for the damage. She could claim you sent it that way and there would not be any way to prove you didn't. In Tradesy's case, I know they often use returns for events and they could be responsible for the damage, not the buyer. Maybe reach out to the buyer, if you can find her on Tradesy, and ask her.



Yeah, but i've been selling on Ebay and Poshmark for years and they always resolve the case based on the pictures i ncluded. The pics included in the listing clearly display the condition of the bag, Ebay or Poshmark have never just given refund to a buyer without considering the seller's defense. That has never happened in my 8 years on Ebay and my 4+ years on Poshmark.


----------



## whateve

trendythelma said:


> Yeah, but i've been selling on Ebay and Poshmark for years and they always resolve the case based on the pictures i ncluded. The pics included in the listing clearly display the condition of the bag, Ebay or Poshmark have never just given refund to a buyer without considering the seller's defense. That has never happened in my 8 years on Ebay and my 4+ years on Poshmark.


Then you have had a different experience on ebay than me and many others. I had a buyer return a planner but she only returned the binder and kept all the inserts. I had to give her a refund anyway. Ebay said when someone returns, they can return anything. It wasn't a SNAD return either; it was just a normal return because I accept returns.


----------



## GemsBerry

kerryisntreal said:


> Im here to vent about an awful Tradesy seller experience. I've bought and sold from there, which has been fine up until now.
> 
> I sold a BEAUTIFUL Proenza Schouler Navajo blanket ps1 keep all. It was in absolutely excellent condition, and it hurt to let go of it, but I rarely ever used it (hence great condition) so it had to go.
> 
> I got an email today telling me that it was being returned to me and that they found it to be inauthentic. The reasons they gave for its "inauthenticirty" indicated that their authentication team is either visually impaired, inexperienced with proenza, or some combination of both.
> 
> Furhermore, the item was removed from my account completely, and now I'm sure I'll have hoops to jump through to make them realize the error and reinstate my bag (and, should there be any flag on my account, remove that as well). Forget being out the $ of the transaction... Being told my 100% authentic bag was a fake? Unacceptable from a service like this.
> 
> I do want to give them the benefit of the doubt - maybe their team is so used to dealing with bad LV & Chanel fakes that they just don't know... But overall very disappointing. Debating removing all my active listings.  I do loads of designer reselling, and I've never had trouble like this with eBay.
> 
> Anyway. ::rant over:: thanks for listening, purse friends.


So sorry to hear that. Their authentication team is a joke indeed, they may know LV neverfull and that's all about it. I had the same experience with Auth YSL returned to me and it was damaged on top of that. I won and got compensation for damage. Do the following 
- authenticate it independently, better with 2 services (it costs $7 or so), 
- contact Tradesy CS with screenshots of authentication emails and ask to 1) restore your item, 2) unflag your account, 3) let the customer know that it was authentic. 
- if Tradesy doesn't comply file BBB case. 




trendythelma said:


> Hi everyone, i just discovered this forum today because i was looking for other Tradesy sellers. I've been selling on Tradesy since 2014 and it's a slow website for me. Maybe about 10 sales a month, but lately i've encountered a few fraudulent buyers. Plus, it seems Tradesy is enabling them. I sold the purse below to someone and it was delivered on the 17th of August. Here is the link to the original listing
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/white-house-black-market-clutch-blue-21610832/
> 
> On the 28th of this month, i got a message from Tradesy stating the item is being returned to me because i did not disclose any damage. I was surprised considering i took pics of every angle of this purse, plus it was purchased from the boutique in pristine condition and never used. I just received the purse back today and i'm incensed! The lady broke one of the crystal flowers on the purse and returned it. It's obvious from my pictures that the item was not shipped to her in that condition. I've attached a pic of what she returned. Does anyone know how i can fight this case? I'm determined to not let this one slide, and i'm pulling all my listings from Tradesy. I have a couple pending sales right now, but i'm scared to sell anything on that website again. I've been selling on Ebay and Poshmark for longer than Tradesy and i've never encountered this kind of blatant disregard for the seller. In addition to holding my money for an insane number of days, Tradesy pulls this stunt? It's unfair to us small business sellers. Please can someone advice on how to pursue this case?


That's terrible. Tradesy recently returned me a scratched and tarnished Tiffany's bracelet covered with oily fingerprints that they held for almost 2 weeks and told me to piss off when I complained. In my case it was not the customer who did damage, she returned it on the next day. 
Even though I provided high quality pics that I took before shipping that show perfect condition, they brushed it off saying the images in the listing is THE one and only proof of condition. In my listing images were low quality and you can claim anything you want about condition. But following this logic tradesy should side with you because your images show the crystal was intact. 
Good luck with your fight!
PS tradesy emails will be full of "hi there", "thank you so much for contacting us again", "have a nice day". Very immature and passive aggressive.


----------



## bernz84

trendythelma said:


> Hi everyone, i just discovered this forum today because i was looking for other Tradesy sellers. I've been selling on Tradesy since 2014 and it's a slow website for me. Maybe about 10 sales a month, but lately i've encountered a few fraudulent buyers. Plus, it seems Tradesy is enabling them. I sold the purse below to someone and it was delivered on the 17th of August. Here is the link to the original listing
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/white-house-black-market-clutch-blue-21610832/
> 
> On the 28th of this month, i got a message from Tradesy stating the item is being returned to me because i did not disclose any damage. I was surprised considering i took pics of every angle of this purse, plus it was purchased from the boutique in pristine condition and never used. I just received the purse back today and i'm incensed! The lady broke one of the crystal flowers on the purse and returned it. It's obvious from my pictures that the item was not shipped to her in that condition. I've attached a pic of what she returned. Does anyone know how i can fight this case? I'm determined to not let this one slide, and i'm pulling all my listings from Tradesy. I have a couple pending sales right now, but i'm scared to sell anything on that website again. I've been selling on Ebay and Poshmark for longer than Tradesy and i've never encountered this kind of blatant disregard for the seller. In addition to holding my money for an insane number of days, Tradesy pulls this stunt? It's unfair to us small business sellers. Please can someone advice on how to pursue this case?


Yikes! This is my biggest nightmare. Do you ever video record yourself packaging your items? I am a small time seller as well and I do this with all the items I've sold because I don't want some buyer to screw me out of my money or my item, should they decide to return. I also keep my videos in my storage cloud because you just never know when you might need it. I know it's a pain in the butt and awkward to do, but I just do it for peace of mind. 

If you don't have any recordings, maybe you can prove to Tradesy that you didn't send the item damaged based on the age of the photos you took of the item...? All the photos you took should have a timestamp on them. I know that sounds silly, but it doesn't hurt to try that. It makes no sense since the pics on your listing clearly show all stars intact.


----------



## NANI1972

bernz84 said:


> Yikes! This is my biggest nightmare. Do you ever video record yourself packaging your items? I am a small time seller as well and I do this with all the items I've sold because I don't want some buyer to screw me out of my money or my item, should they decide to return. I also keep my videos in my storage cloud because you just never know when you might need it. I know it's a pain in the butt and awkward to do, but I just do it for peace of mind.
> 
> If you don't have any recordings, maybe you can prove to Tradesy that you didn't send the item damaged based on the age of the photos you took of the item...? All the photos you took should have a timestamp on them. I know that sounds silly, but it doesn't hurt to try that. It makes no sense since the pics on your listing clearly show all stars intact.



I print out the Tradsey shipping label then I videotape the label and in the same video videotape the condition of the item thoroughly: top to bottom, side to side, inside, etc..


----------



## bernz84

NANI1972 said:


> I print out the Tradsey shipping label then I videotape the label and in the same video videotape the condition of the item thoroughly: top to bottom, side to side, inside, etc..


Yep, I do the exact same. I also take it a step further and video tape myself taking it to the post office and having the postal worker print out the receipt, which I later take a picture of.

I know that is extremely obsessive on my end, but after reading some of these stories here and on other eBay threads, I'm not taking my chances.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> I print out the Tradsey shipping label then I videotape the label and in the same video videotape the condition of the item thoroughly: top to bottom, side to side, inside, etc..


I did too with Tiffany's bracelet, I  took pictures against the label from different angles and sent about 6 of them to Tradesy. They did not care, never even commented on them, only pointed at listing pictures.


----------



## bernz84

bernz84 said:


> I think you're right and I get the underhanded logic behind this, but because they are holding my funds, it has made me _less_ inclined to spend any of my money on Tradesy. They are already getting a cut from my sales and I'm already forced to take out 3% for paypal since they don't cut checks. Why should I give Tradesy any more of my money when they deliberately hold it hostage for no reason? Especially when not too long ago, it only took about a day for my earnings to hit my Paypal account.
> 
> I still like Tradesy, don't get me wrong, but this ambiguous language of "21 days" and "3 to 7 days transfer" puts a really bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> EDIT to add: I don't shop on Tradesy and I'm currently waiting on my earnings to hit my Paypal as we speak.



I know this has been discussed before, but I finally got my funds from Tradesy. Here's my timeline for reference:

Item sold: 8/20
Item shipped: 8/21
Customer received: 8/23
Tradesy earnings released: 8/27 midnight PDT (a little over 4 days)
Earnings transferred to Paypal: 8/28
Earnings to hit Paypal Account: 9/1 (4 days)

Going to transfer those funds to my bank account. At least Paypal doesn't hold my money hostage.


----------



## kerryisntreal

GemsBerry said:


> So sorry to hear that. Their authentication team is a joke indeed, they may know LV neverfull and that's all about it. I had the same experience with Auth YSL returned to me and it was damaged on top of that. I won and got compensation for damage. Do the following
> - authenticate it independently, better with 2 services (it costs $7 or so),
> - contact Tradesy CS with screenshots of authentication emails and ask to 1) restore your item, 2) unflag your account, 3) let the customer know that it was authentic.
> - if Tradesy doesn't comply file BBB case.



Yeah, their "member care" might as well be a joke.  The email I got in response was just a regurgitation of the first email notifying me of the return and the "inauthentic" claim w/ same bs [wrong] reasons.

Paying to get my own bag authenticated feels so wrong, but I'm doing it anyway because they seem utterly useless.  Such an inconvenience.  Very seriously considering pulling all my listings off Tradesy once this is settled.


----------



## whateve

A new Tradesy email promising changes. They say in the near future they will require 3 pictures per listing, and we'll be informed before it goes into effect. Not true! I listed something a couple days ago and it required 3 photos. Scarves and keychains only have 2 sides to photograph.

They are going to auto-rotate photos for you. Another bad idea! When I list planners, which are binders that should be oriented like a book, they rotate them sideways like a wallet. For that matter, some men's long wallets are meant to be carried upright in a breast pocket, not horizontally. Sometimes I'll shoot from an angle and it looks wrong if the picture is rotated with the top of the bag at the top of the picture. Please leave my pictures alone!


----------



## restricter

Well, I discovered that "inspection hold" meant my item was returned.  It ended up in Abbey Rd's closet where it sold again, I think, because it's no longer available.  My money?  That's apparently not available either.  Seems to be stuck in limbo until 9/11.   Ugh.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> A new Tradesy email promising changes. They say in the near future they will require 3 pictures per listing, and we'll be informed before it goes into effect. Not true! I listed something a couple days ago and it required 3 photos. Scarves and keychains only have 2 sides to photograph.
> 
> They are going to auto-rotate photos for you. Another bad idea! When I list planners, which are binders that should be oriented like a book, they rotate them sideways like a wallet. For that matter, some men's long wallets are meant to be carried upright in a breast pocket, not horizontally. Sometimes I'll shoot from an angle and it looks wrong if the picture is rotated with the top of the bag at the top of the picture. Please leave my pictures alone!


the way I look at it is, it may create more work for us to get the listing appear correctly but at least we still have the ability to do so. With Vestiaire, you have no control in the order/sequencing of photos,  and every subsequent edit has to be approved by a staff member whose eye sight and logic appear frequently jumbled at best. and don't get even me started on The RealReal whose listing photos are limited to 5 pics at the maximum. who does that, sticking with such a low bar?!?


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Well, I discovered that "inspection hold" meant my item was returned.  It ended up in Abbey Rd's closet where it sold again, I think, because it's no longer available.  My money?  That's apparently not available either.  Seems to be stuck in limbo until 9/11.   Ugh.


When it first moves to Tradesy's closets, it says "not available." It takes awhile before it actually goes up for sale. So I don't think your bag sold again already. I've become obsessive about checking my sold items to see if they have moved to Tradesy's closets!


----------



## jmc3007

kerryisntreal said:


> Yeah, their "member care" might as well be a joke.  The email I got in response was just a regurgitation of the first email notifying me of the return and the "inauthentic" claim w/ same bs [wrong] reasons.
> 
> Paying to get my own bag authenticated feels so wrong, but I'm doing it anyway because they seem utterly useless.  Such an inconvenience.  Very seriously considering pulling all my listings off Tradesy once this is settled.


the point of authentication is for the BUYER's peace of mind, you must/should not take it personally. the buyer wasn't with you when you made the purchase hence she couldn't have known where the item came from. eBay, Poshmark and the likes have the same requirements when authenticity issues arise.


----------



## jmc3007

my guess is Tradesy will proceed to apply these standards across the board, not just pro sellers.

_*Effective 9/1/17, all pro sellers must maintain a minimum strong-listing rate of 80% to remain in good standing with the program. *The *requirements* for strong listings are:_

_8+ images_
_Approved brand_
_Retail price (if inaccurate, then funds may be pulled during return process for misrepresentation)_
_Asking price cannot be more than 85% of the retail price _
_Description has a minimum of 150 characters_
_Approved material _
_Accurate origin sizing (EU, US) _
_Color _
_Measurements (heel height, shoe width, bag measurements, etc.)_
_All listings without the above requirements are automatically categorized as weak listings. Please ensure your listings are compliant to be considered strong listings. Additionally, listings with a strong quality score have the highest sell through and receive the most exposure. _


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> When it first moves to Tradesy's closets, it says "not available." It takes awhile before it actually goes up for sale. So I don't think your bag sold again already. I've become obsessive about checking my sold items to see if they have moved to Tradesy's closets!



Thanks Whateve!


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> my guess is Tradesy will proceed to apply these standards across the board, not just pro sellers.
> 
> _*Effective 9/1/17, all pro sellers must maintain a minimum strong-listing rate of 80% to remain in good standing with the program. *The *requirements* for strong listings are:_
> 
> _8+ images_
> _Approved brand_
> _Retail price (if inaccurate, then funds may be pulled during return process for misrepresentation)_
> _Asking price cannot be more than 85% of the retail price _
> _Description has a minimum of 150 characters_
> _Approved material _
> _Accurate origin sizing (EU, US) _
> _Color _
> _Measurements (heel height, shoe width, bag measurements, etc.)_
> _All listings without the above requirements are automatically categorized as weak listings. Please ensure your listings are compliant to be considered strong listings. Additionally, listings with a strong quality score have the highest sell through and receive the most exposure. _


This is terrible news! I sell many vintage items and I don't know the retail price always. Also, should the retail price be what the purse sold for in 1980 or should it be adjusted for inflation? Many are more valuable now than when they were first sold - why should I be limited to selling for only 85% of retail price if people are willing to pay more? I sell a lot of scarves and keychains that don't require 8 pictures for you to see every possible angle. What is an approved material?

ETA: Oh, I get it. They are getting stuck with returns of items that sold for more the first time than they can resell them for. They are forced to lower prices to move them, and they are losing money.


----------



## jmc3007

Approved material is the drop down menu from which sellers can specify what the item is made of i.e. leather, silk, wool etc.


----------



## onepiece101

Has anyone received an item sold email where next to "purchased by" is "anonymous"? An item was purchased from me today and next to the "purchased by" part of Tradesy's email was "anonymous". I don't remember this having happened before and so checked the emails I received when my other items sold (checked about 5 that were sent over the span of several months) and all had the first name and last name initial of the person who purchased it next to the "purchased by" column. However, the buyer's name and city/state location appears as it usually does when I click on my sales page. I am wondering if this is something to be concerned about or is it simply a new feature/option that when someone chooses no "username" for their account or doesn't want to create a closet, they are identified as "anonymous"?


----------



## jmc3007

onepiece101 said:


> Has anyone received an item sold email where next to "purchased by" is "anonymous"? An item was purchased from me today and next to the "purchased by" part of Tradesy's email was "anonymous". I don't remember this having happened before and so checked the emails I received when my other items sold (checked about 5 that were sent over the span of several months) and all had the first name and last name initial of the person who purchased it next to the "purchased by" column. However, the buyer's name and city/state location appears as it usually does when I click on my sales page. I am wondering if this is something to be concerned about or is it simply a new feature/option that when someone chooses no "username" for their account or doesn't want to create a closet, they are identified as "anonymous"?


Buyers can check out as guests I read somewhere, hence they don't have to setup a account.


----------



## onepiece101

jmc3007 said:


> Buyers can check out as guests I read somewhere, hence they don't have to setup a account.



That makes sense and probably explains it, thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

onepiece101 said:


> Has anyone received an item sold email where next to "purchased by" is "anonymous"? An item was purchased from me today and next to the "purchased by" part of Tradesy's email was "anonymous". I don't remember this having happened before and so checked the emails I received when my other items sold (checked about 5 that were sent over the span of several months) and all had the first name and last name initial of the person who purchased it next to the "purchased by" column. However, the buyer's name and city/state location appears as it usually does when I click on my sales page. I am wondering if this is something to be concerned about or is it simply a new feature/option that when someone chooses no "username" for their account or doesn't want to create a closet, they are identified as "anonymous"?


are you still able to print out the label with buyer's name and address as usual?


----------



## onepiece101

GemsBerry said:


> are you still able to print out the label with buyer's name and address as usual?



Once I checked the shipping label, it is actually shipping to Pittney Bowes forwarding service with the address 1850 Airport Exchange Blvd Ste 200 in Erlanger, Kentucky which must be part of Tradesy's own international shipping when they launched it since under my sales page the tracking number is listed as international and shows a tracking number with much different numbers than the usual USPS ones. Therefore, has anyone had any bad experiences shipping to a customer using Tradesy's international forwarding service or should I be okay?


----------



## nicole0612

onepiece101 said:


> Once I checked the shipping label, it is actually shipping to Pittney Bowes forwarding service with the address 1850 Airport Exchange Blvd Ste 200 in Erlanger, Kentucky which must be part of Tradesy's own international shipping when they launched it since under my sales page the tracking number is listed as international and shows a tracking number with much different numbers than the usual USPS ones. Therefore, has anyone had any bad experiences shipping to a customer using Tradesy's international forwarding service or should I be okay?



In some ways that might be good news because international sales are final on tradesy, so it greatly reduces the chance that your item will sent back to you via Tradesy's new return shenanigans.


----------



## whateve

onepiece101 said:


> Once I checked the shipping label, it is actually shipping to Pittney Bowes forwarding service with the address 1850 Airport Exchange Blvd Ste 200 in Erlanger, Kentucky which must be part of Tradesy's own international shipping when they launched it since under my sales page the tracking number is listed as international and shows a tracking number with much different numbers than the usual USPS ones. Therefore, has anyone had any bad experiences shipping to a customer using Tradesy's international forwarding service or should I be okay?


That sounds like the same place you ship items for ebay's global shipping program. I've never had a Tradesy international sale except for one that used their own forwarding service but I've used ebay's GSP and never had a problem. I have heard though that some people claim they will repack some items and may not pack them as carefully as you did.


----------



## restricter

onepiece101 said:


> Once I checked the shipping label, it is actually shipping to Pittney Bowes forwarding service with the address 1850 Airport Exchange Blvd Ste 200 in Erlanger, Kentucky which must be part of Tradesy's own international shipping when they launched it since under my sales page the tracking number is listed as international and shows a tracking number with much different numbers than the usual USPS ones. Therefore, has anyone had any bad experiences shipping to a customer using Tradesy's international forwarding service or should I be okay?



I think once it's in Pitney Bowes' hands, it's Tradesy's problem if anything goes wrong.  At least, that's how it works on eBay.


----------



## GemsBerry

onepiece101 said:


> Once I checked the shipping label, it is actually shipping to Pittney Bowes forwarding service with the address 1850 Airport Exchange Blvd Ste 200 in Erlanger, Kentucky which must be part of Tradesy's own international shipping when they launched it since under my sales page the tracking number is listed as international and shows a tracking number with much different numbers than the usual USPS ones. Therefore, has anyone had any bad experiences shipping to a customer using Tradesy's international forwarding service or should I be okay?


I agree with others, it sounds like a safe transaction with your funds being released on 4th day after delivery to forwarder.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> ETA: Oh, I get it. They are getting stuck with returns of items that sold for more the first time than they can resell them for. They are forced to lower prices to move them, and they are losing money.


That's crazy because they're the ones who made their own policies.

If HTF, limited edition, discontinued items, etc. can't be sold for "what the market will bear," they're going to lose even more sellers.

And a venue where there are independent sellers shouldn't be telling sellers how to list, how much to list for, set maximum prices, etc. You don't work for them!


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> That's crazy because they're the ones who made their own policies.
> 
> If HTF, limited edition, discontinued items, etc. can't be sold for "what the market will bear," they're going to lose even more sellers.
> 
> And a venue where there are independent sellers shouldn't be telling sellers how to list, how much to list for, set maximum prices, etc. You don't work for them!



It will be interesting to see if they follow this policy in their own closets once the policy goes into effect for sellers. They often list very desirable bags for 200% or more of retail price in their own closet. It would be really annoying if they implement this policy for sellers and then still overprice them (at market prices) in their closets.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> It will be interesting to see if they follow this policy in their own closets once the policy goes into effect for sellers. They often list very desirable bags for 200% or more of retail price in their own closet. It would be really annoying if they implement this policy for sellers and then still overprice them (at market prices) in their closets.


Yes! Whenever any of my bags have been returned, they price them at least 10% higher than what I sold them for. However, eventually they are forced to lower the prices in order to sell.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Yes! Whenever any of my bags have been returned, they price them at least 10% higher than what I sold them for. However, eventually they are forced to lower the prices in order to sell.



Exactly the same experience for me!


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> That's crazy because they're the ones who made their own policies.
> 
> If HTF, limited edition, discontinued items, etc. can't be sold for "what the market will bear," they're going to lose even more sellers.
> 
> And a venue where there are independent sellers shouldn't be telling sellers how to list, how much to list for, set maximum prices, etc. You don't work for them!


VC, TRR already operate this way. Posh, eBay and others give more latitude to sellers. it's what makes a marketplace function like market, everyone picks and choose which platform works for them right? for me personally I place a high value on cheap shipping labels with insurance and someone to sort returns for me.


----------



## ThisVNchick

But this only affects "professional sellers" right? I'm thinking since they sell at a much higher volume and a lot of the returns come from these sellers, Tradesy probably doesn't want to sit or lose a lot of money on those return items. I don't think this will affect small-time individual sellers like myself who only occasionally clean out her closet. A lot of us on this thread won't be affected by this change.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> VC, TRR already operate this way. Posh, eBay and others give more latitude to sellers. it's what makes a marketplace function like market, everyone picks and choose which platform works for them right? for me personally I place a high value on cheap shipping labels with insurance and someone to sort returns for me.



VC and TRR have a lot of items priced significantly over retail. It may only be the items I am looking at, but both have Hermes bags listed at up to double retail (or more on VC) unless they are fairly worn. VC is more restrictive on clothing and shoe prices, but for Hermes bags I have never had them tell me any price was too high. Like I mentioned earlier regarding TRR, Chanel RTW is often listed above the price in the store. 
However, I agree with you about placing a high value on shipping labels with insurance and returns taken care of; I just don't feel like tradesy does the latter anymore. Maybe I am gunshy after my last experiences selling but it seems like if the buyer returns an item it is 50/50 whether it will come back to me or not for some made up reason (or even worse, be damaged in the process as has happened to others). I do agree with you that selling price is not my first concern, if it was I would probably do better on eBay. Ease and no worries is my main concern. So that's why I used to favor tradesy. Now my strategy is to sell things for ridiculously low on poshmark (the only way to sell there) or take the "no worries" part and sell on VC, though the listing process is less easy.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> But this only affects "professional sellers" right? I'm thinking since they sell at a much higher volume and a lot of the returns come from these sellers, Tradesy probably doesn't want to sit or lose a lot of money on those return items. I don't think this will affect small-time individual sellers like myself who only occasionally clean out her closet. A lot of us on this thread won't be affected by this change.



The OP of this info was just wondering if this would next be implemented site-wide, as professional sellers seem to have new policies introduced first to them. Hopefully it will come to nothing. TBH, I am expecting that they may make exceptions for certain items.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> VC and TRR have a lot of items priced significantly over retail. It may only be the items I am looking at, but both have Hermes bags listed at up to double retail (or more on VC) unless they are fairly worn. VC is more restrictive on clothing and shoe prices, but for Hermes bags I have never had them tell me any price was too high. Like I mentioned earlier regarding TRR, Chanel RTW is often listed above the price in the store.
> However, I agree with you about placing a high value on shipping labels with insurance and returns taken care of; I just don't feel like tradesy does the latter anymore. Maybe I am gunshy after my last experiences selling but it seems like if the buyer returns an item it is 50/50 whether it will come back to me or not for some made up reason (or even worse, be damaged in the process as has happened to others). I do agree with you that selling price is not my first concern, if it was I would probably do better on eBay. Ease and no worries is my main concern. So that's why I used to favor tradesy. Now my strategy is to sell things for ridiculously low on poshmark (the only way to sell there) or take the "no worries" part and sell on VC, though the listing process is less easy.


It's also worth pointing out that the new guidelines are just that - guidelines for better visibility which can/does translate into sales. Several folks have complained about slow sales or that buyers are not seeing their listings, this is what the new playing field looks like for better or for worse. Additionally the threshold pro sellers have to maintain is 80% so there's room for self discretion should they have Chanel, Hermes and whatnots that typically go for above retail. As far as I can see sellers don't list retail prices on VC, just what they want to list. TRR has no method to their madness lol.

I guess what they're trying to cut down on is sellers misleading lookers with inflated retail prices, besides this list price problem is also plaguing Amazon too.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> The OP of this info was just wondering if this would next be implemented site-wide, as professional sellers seem to have new policies introduced first to them. Hopefully it will come to nothing. TBH, I am expecting that they may make exceptions for certain items.


Here's my trickle down theory, it's not easy to train and equip staff with two sets of standards so they'll start to blend together. I've seen a lot of features being implemented this way (opt-in sales, 8+ pics, 150+ characters in description etc). Again sellers don't have to do any of this, but this is what they have to compete against


----------



## Fullcloset

jmc3007 said:


> my guess is Tradesy will proceed to apply these standards across the board, not just pro sellers.
> 
> _*Effective 9/1/17, all pro sellers must maintain a minimum strong-listing rate of 80% to remain in good standing with the program. *The *requirements* for strong listings are:_
> 
> _8+ images_
> _Approved brand_
> _Retail price (if inaccurate, then funds may be pulled during return process for misrepresentation)_
> _Asking price cannot be more than 85% of the retail price _
> _Description has a minimum of 150 characters_
> _Approved material _
> _Accurate origin sizing (EU, US) _
> _Color _
> _Measurements (heel height, shoe width, bag measurements, etc.)_
> _All listings without the above requirements are automatically categorized as weak listings. Please ensure your listings are compliant to be considered strong listings. Additionally, listings with a strong quality score have the highest sell through and receive the most exposure. _


LOLLOL - they must have all been drunk when they came out with that. Who the hell has time to do 8 photos and figure out the retail on vintage items? I never sell anything on Tradesy anymore - all my sales have been coming from elsewhere so I never even log on to Tradesy anymore - but what happens if you don't comply? I mean they call it a "weak listing" LOLLOL - what does that even mean? Their investors must be getting really worried now - they're trying anything. Do they really think not having 8 photos or specific measurements is why sales are down? Keep hiring children to manage your ops Tradesy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> LOLLOL - they must have all been drunk when they came out with that. Who the hell has time to do 8 photos and figure out the retail on vintage items? I never sell anything on Tradesy anymore - all my sales have been coming from elsewhere so I never even log on to Tradesy anymore - but what happens if you don't comply? I mean they call it a "weak listing" LOLLOL - what does that even mean? Their investors must be getting really worried now - they're trying anything. Do they really think not having 8 photos or specific measurements is why sales are down? Keep hiring children to manage your ops Tradesy.



well all my listings have 12 pictures and sometimes it's not enough when it's about bags and I make collages


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> well all my listings have 12 pictures and sometimes it's not enough when it's about bags and I make collages


My bag listings have 12 pictures, and I agree, sometimes it isn't enough. I make collages too. However, there aren't 8 angles of a twilly scarf that will show more than I can show in two pictures. For keychains or charms, I usually only do 3 pictures and that is more than enough - front, back and edge. Same for a blouse  or tee - front and back is all you need.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> My bag listings have 12 pictures, and I agree, sometimes it isn't enough. I make collages too. However, there aren't 8 angles of a twilly scarf that will show more than I can show in two pictures. For keychains or charms, I usually only do 3 pictures and that is more than enough - front, back and edge. Same for a blouse  or tee - front and back is all you need.



I picture close-ups of all details, like labels, stitches, buttons etc. you never know who will buy your blouse and what reason for return they may claim. I feel more protected using maximum pictures, even if it's a scarf, dress, blouse, or small leather goods. so for me it really makes sense


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> LOLLOL - they must have all been drunk when they came out with that. Who the hell has time to do 8 photos and figure out the retail on vintage items? I never sell anything on Tradesy anymore - all my sales have been coming from elsewhere so I never even log on to Tradesy anymore - but what happens if you don't comply? I mean they call it a "weak listing" LOLLOL - what does that even mean? Their investors must be getting really worried now - they're trying anything. Do they really think not having 8 photos or specific measurements is why sales are down? Keep hiring children to manage your ops Tradesy.


I agree with bunch of kids running the company LOL. overly confident and opinionated for the lack of any education and real work experience.
Tradesy threw everything in one backet, good and bad hoping to make it work but they are making it worse.
- In guidelines for images there is no mention that they should be original, not stock or stolen from other sellers.
- For retail prices, like everybody said, there's no way to track all the models with annual price increases and to find original prices for vintage pieces. Tradesy stuff is nowhere close to tPF authenticators who have databases of codes and years and in some cases it's possible to find the price from that.
- Minimum 150 characteristics can be filled up with usual "don't miss out" clichés.
- Color can be difficult, if you know designer color name it's great, if not it can be something pinkish-mauvish-grey. I'll call it taupe, buyer will say it looks pink to her.

Probably the whole thing is to make pro sellers pay higher commission and thus make tradesy profitable. Instead they should push returns on pro sellers, so they will handle returns from individual sellers properly as we are paying higher commission. The whole business model has flaws.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> I agree with bunch of kids running the company LOL. overly confident and opinionated for the lack of any education and real work experience.
> Tradesy threw everything in one backet, good and bad hoping to make it work but they are making it worse.
> - In guidelines for images there is no mention that they should be original, not stock or stolen from other sellers.
> - For retail prices, like everybody said, there's no way to track all the models with annual price increases and to find original prices for vintage pieces. Tradesy stuff is nowhere close to tPF authenticators who have databases of codes and years and in some cases it's possible to find the price from that.
> - Minimum 150 characteristics can be filled up with usual "don't miss out" clichés.
> - Color can be difficult, if you know designer color name it's great, if not it can be something pinkish-mauvish-grey. I'll call it taupe, buyer will say it looks pink to her.
> 
> Probably the whole thing is to make pro sellers pay higher commission and thus make tradesy profitable. Instead they should push returns on pro sellers, so they will handle returns from individual sellers properly as we are paying higher commission. The whole business model has flaws.


Yep. 
I'd go even further and say I'd like to see them spin off the pro sellers onto a separate platform- period.  If they don't want to deal with us small fry - those of us with jobs, families, community clubs who only have a few hours a week to post stuff and not necessarily crazy high end things but the type of things that comprise the wardrobe of the 99% of American working class women  - then they should have the decency to spin us off and sell the platform. 
I've no idea what the retail value is anymore on most of the stuff in my closet - what did I pay for the Gucci dungaree jacket back in the 80s when I bought it or the Premium Level 99 jeans I bought 6 years ago? Who knows. Who cares? All that matters is what I think someone would want to pay for it now - and how badly I need the closet space. LOL


----------



## Fullcloset

I still want to know what happens if you have a "weak listing"? IDo they "hide" your listing or remove it or send you a nasty email? LOL
'm not OCD - I photograph the front of the item and the back, maybe another photograph if there's a particularly cool detail or if I have time, I'll show the label inside (if there is one) but pretty much I"m done at that point. The buyer can use that magnifier thing to see closeups. If the whole point is to CYA bcause you're afraid of a SNAD - then you might as well go back to Ebay and use a boilerplate - this is vintage and could have undisclosed damage I didn't notice or that doesn't affect the quality of the item etc. - buyer beware type blurb. I guess if you're selling a $4,000 bag - its different then trying to sell a $50 Calvin Klein dress though.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> I still want to know what happens if you have a "weak listing"? IDo they "hide" your listing or remove it or send you a nasty email? LOL
> 'm not OCD - I photograph the front of the item and the back, maybe another photograph if there's a particularly cool detail or if I have time, I'll show the label inside (if there is one) but pretty much I"m done at that point. The buyer can use that magnifier thing to see closeups. If the whole point is to CYA bcause you're afraid of a SNAD - then you might as well go back to Ebay and use a boilerplate - this is vintage and could have undisclosed damage I didn't notice or that doesn't affect the quality of the item etc. - buyer beware type blurb. I guess if you're selling a $4,000 bag - its different then trying to sell a $50 Calvin Klein dress though.


That's for pro-sellers, so Tradesy can strip them from pro status and they will have to pay full commission like we do.

I would love to see they separate individual sellers from pro sellers too, but these sites are quite hypocrites. Etsy claims hand-made and pushes and encourages factory manufactured in China, and most successful sellers that I know don't disclose it and they don't have to. Tradesy claims it's for community where fellow fashionistas can swap their items, but they act like they are annoyed by us, not supportive and charge higher commission for the less service we receive compared to pro sellers.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> That's for pro-sellers, so Tradesy can strip them from pro status and they will have to pay full commission like we do.
> 
> I would love to see they separate individual sellers from pro sellers too, but these sites are quite hypocrites. Etsy claims hand-made and pushes and encourages factory manufactured in China, and most successful sellers that I know don't disclose it and they don't have to. Tradesy claims it's for community where fellow fashionistas can swap their items, but they act like they are annoyed by us, not supportive and charge higher commission for the less service we receive compared to pro sellers.


I stopped selling on etsy. They made changes about 6 months ago and my sales dried up. If it was free to list, I would still be there. I list on Bonanza but that place is a joke. If I relied on my sales there to live, I'd be dead.


----------



## onepiece101

Did anyone recently get a "Closet Suggestions and Stats" email from Tradesy? One of their suggestions was to add a color for a bottle of perfume I have listed...


----------



## bernz84

onepiece101 said:


> Did anyone recently get a "Closet Suggestions and Stats" email from Tradesy? One of their suggestions was to add a color for a bottle of perfume I have listed...


I got one. I just deleted it, haha.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> That's for pro-sellers, so Tradesy can strip them from pro status and they will have to pay full commission like we do.
> 
> I would love to see they separate individual sellers from pro sellers too, but these sites are quite hypocrites. Etsy claims hand-made and pushes and encourages factory manufactured in China, and most successful sellers that I know don't disclose it and they don't have to. Tradesy claims it's for community where fellow fashionistas can swap their items, but they act like they are annoyed by us, not supportive and charge higher commission for the less service we receive compared to pro sellers.


I had no idea we were subsidizing the income of the big sellers by paying higher commissions - pretty pissed over that especially like everyone said - they're the ones most likely to have returns and snads. Arrggh.


----------



## Fullcloset

I learn so much reading these posts - so grateful I found this forum.


----------



## whateve

I just sold an item on ebay and it cost me $38 without extra insurance to ship! This is one time I wish it had sold on Tradesy.


----------



## poopsie

Fullcloset said:


> I had no idea we were subsidizing the income of the big sellers by paying higher commissions - pretty pissed over that especially like everyone said - they're the ones most likely to have returns and snads. Arrggh.


It was the same on eBay. Powersellers got extra  breaks on fees and postage.


----------



## ThisVNchick

poopsie said:


> It was the same on eBay. Powersellers got extra  breaks on fees and postage.



Is it not the that way now? I remembered a time where if you open a store on eBay (just a basic one) fees were 4% instead of the usual 10% for the category that I was selling in. Now it's the same :/ with or without a store.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Is it not the that way now? I remembered a time where if you open a store on eBay (just a basic one) fees were 4% instead of the usual 10% for the category that I was selling in. Now it's the same :/ with or without a store.


I think it is the same if you have a store, but if you are top rated, you get discounts on fees. From what I can see on ebay, it looks like it is only a 10% reduction in fees. http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/top-rated.html
I used to be top rated, and there were tiers - the lowest being a 20% discount. I think it went up to 40%. It isn't worth it anymore because you have to offer 30 day returns.


----------



## EGBDF

I finally had my funds released from my last 2 sales...it took 19 days. I have no clue why it took so long this time. I think the longest I've previously waited is 5 days.


----------



## restricter

EGBDF said:


> I finally had my funds released from my last 2 sales...it took 19 days. I have no clue why it took so long this time. I think the longest I've previously waited is 5 days.



Still waiting for mine.  The item was returned, relisted by Abbey Road, sold again and still no money.  

Once it comes, I'm deleting my listings.


----------



## EGBDF

restricter said:


> Still waiting for mine.  The item was returned, relisted by Abbey Road, sold again and still no money.
> 
> Once it comes, I'm deleting my listings.


How do you know it was resold already? I haven't had a buyer return to Tradesy in a long time, but it always took quite a while for Tradesy to actually relist the item for sale. I hope you get your money soon.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hi all,

I withdrew funds into my checking on Aug 31st and still nothing. I transferred to my bank account. Has anyone compared fund transfer times between the debit card/paypal/bank account options? I'm wondering if it has to do with the transfer type I'm choosing, or if it's because It was a somewhere big withdrawel, or if this is now just the standard?


----------



## bernz84

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I withdrew funds into my checking on Aug 31st and still nothing. I transferred to my bank account. Has anyone compared fund transfer times between the debit card/paypal/bank account options? I'm wondering if it has to do with the transfer type I'm choosing, or if it's because It was a somewhere big withdrawel, or if this is now just the standard?


I was told that paypal is faster than bank transfer; I don't know how true that is but that's what I've been doing with all my funds since I joined Tradesy. In my last sale my funds were deposited into my Paypal account in exactly 96 hours/4 days.

I think some people have had bank transfers go through at the same pace, though. In any case, I would contact Tradesy and ask what is up.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> I finally had my funds released from my last 2 sales...it took 19 days. I have no clue why it took so long this time. I think the longest I've previously waited is 5 days.



Were the items returned? If so that would be the reason.


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> Were the items returned? If so that would be the reason.


No, they weren't returned.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I just sold an item on ebay and it cost me $38 without extra insurance to ship! This is one time I wish it had sold on Tradesy.


It didn't fit in a flat rate box? 
I find UPS is cheaper than USPS for bigger, heavier items too. 
And once I actually used an EBAY label because it was like $5 cheaper then the USPS would be - it was surprisingly easy & no problems but I still like taking my package to the post office & getting a receipt which forces them to scan it. 
Plus you're lucky Tradesy still lets you sell some of the non-clothing items you sell because they took down like 80 items that I was listing saying they weren't allowed - a brand new silverware set for example I listed in bridal gifts and books about style and fashion or hair and makeup I listed in Miscellaneous. I was so pissed. Mostly because they didn't even provide me with a list of what they removed or ask me first to remove them myself or give me an opportunity to argue - LOL. Some 20 year kid still living in his parents' house would have no idea people actually GIVE silverware at bridal showers. 
But in the long run they did me a favor because those items were all under $50 so I would have removed them myself anyway when they raised the commission rates so high for items under $50 but at least I would have had my records to move them to Ebay.
And anyhow, Tradesy for me now is too much of a waste of time. My stats came out - I still have 250 items listed and got only 33 views - LOL. Useless. And then they want me to "update" 250 old listings - LOLLOL idiots. Like I'm going to waste my valuable day off updating listings for the 33 people who actually were exposed to any.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> No, they weren't returned.



You checked and they weren't in tradseys closet? If it took longer than five days I would have called to see what the issue was.


----------



## restricter

EGBDF said:


> How do you know it was resold already? I haven't had a buyer return to Tradesy in a long time, but it always took quite a while for Tradesy to actually relist the item for sale. I hope you get your money soon.



It's been listed as sold by AR for over a week and had 4 likes.  I can't exactly prove it but the circumstantial evidence is pretty damning.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Aaaand after going in frustrating circles with a customer care rep from Tradesy re: them incorrectly deeming my [beautiful, excellent condition, authentic] Proenza Schouler purse someone bought/returned as _inauthentic_... I will be deleting my Tradesy account.

Frankly, I just don't trust them/their "experts" with any other bags in my collection if nonsense like this can happen and go uncorrected.  I'm not going to pay them to be a middleman (as a seller OR as a buyer) if they can't do that job well.  At least I got my bag back ok.  Maybe it's a sign I should keep it.

I know it's weird, but I feel much safer with eBay.  Just have to wait for my withdrawn funds to hit, then bye bye Tradesy.


----------



## ThisVNchick

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I withdrew funds into my checking on Aug 31st and still nothing. I transferred to my bank account. Has anyone compared fund transfer times between the debit card/paypal/bank account options? I'm wondering if it has to do with the transfer type I'm choosing, or if it's because It was a somewhere big withdrawel, or if this is now just the standard?


Paypal seems to be the faster option of the two. Before, paypal would take me a day. Now it takes about 4. Bank transfers before would take 3 days, now it takes a total 7 (or 5 business days) before it reaches my account.


----------



## Th618

Anyone know if this seller is legit?

https://www.tradesy.com/closet/theatelier/

The only thing that seems weird to me
is they have a lot of times for sale all brand new and sold a couple of the item I'm interested in already, don't know how they have they much inventory


----------



## GemsBerry

kerryisntreal said:


> Aaaand after going in frustrating circles with a customer care rep from Tradesy re: them incorrectly deeming my [beautiful, excellent condition, authentic] Proenza Schouler purse someone bought/returned as _inauthentic_... I will be deleting my Tradesy account.
> 
> Frankly, I just don't trust them/their "experts" with any other bags in my collection if nonsense like this can happen and go uncorrected.  I'm not going to pay them to be a middleman (as a seller OR as a buyer) if they can't do that job well.  At least I got my bag back ok.  Maybe it's a sign I should keep it.
> 
> I know it's weird, but I feel much safer with eBay.  Just have to wait for my withdrawn funds to hit, then bye bye Tradesy.


Happy for you, at least your returned bag wasn't damaged/missing parts. I would consider it as a good outcome given the recent stories about returns went bad.


----------



## kerryisntreal

GemsBerry said:


> Happy for you, at least your returned bag wasn't damaged/missing parts. I would consider it as a good outcome given the recent stories about returns went bad.



Yeah, I agree. I was definitely prepared for something like that, which was another added level of frustration 

Glad it's over though. In the meantime I still have it listed on eBay and have had a few lovely ladies inquiring about it. [emoji854]

Disappointed because I liked Tradesy as a tech product, thought it had some nice features. But as a *service*? Well, nope. Idk if they're trying to do too many things or what.


----------



## fashion_victim9

did anyone else notice that sales went high? finally summer dead season is over. I've sold 7 items on Tradesy in September without opting in any sales. Usually I sell there like 10 a month


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

fashion_victim9 said:


> did anyone else notice that sales went high? finally summer dead season is over. I've sold 7 items on Tradesy in September without opting in any sales. Usually I sell there like 10 a month



Nope ... In fact during last week "VIP" coupon sale I didn't sell a thing!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I had a picture of a gucci bag with the bag, care card, and the gucci shopping bag as my main photo... Tradesy retouched it and literally took away the actually bag and the main picture was only of the gucci shopping bag [emoji23] wtf!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Th618 said:


> Anyone know if this seller is legit?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/theatelier/
> 
> The only thing that seems weird to me
> is they have a lot of times for sale all brand new and sold a couple of the item I'm interested in already, don't know how they have they much inventory



Given their number of sales I would say they are legit. There is another account like this (I can't remember the name). They probably source their items in Europe.


----------



## GemsBerry

kerryisntreal said:


> Yeah, I agree. I was definitely prepared for something like that, which was another added level of frustration
> 
> Glad it's over though. In the meantime I still have it listed on eBay and have had a few lovely ladies inquiring about it. [emoji854]
> 
> Disappointed because I liked Tradesy as a tech product, thought it had some nice features. But as a *service*? Well, nope. Idk if they're trying to do too many things or what.


I under your frustration. I'm sorta hanging there and waiting for investors to replace the whole team including founder. That always happens with VC capital, they kick out CEO-founder and team who don't diver.
It could have been already profitable if they hadn't acquired Shophers with tons of power seller and weren't flooded with returns as a result.


----------



## GemsBerry

I understand your frustration. Damn autocorrect.


----------



## AnnaFreud

fashion_victim9 said:


> now I am interested in trying it lol
> i wonder do they set fair prices? do they have good sales? Never sold anything with them





nicole0612 said:


> Google reviews on the company and see if you think it's worth it. I decided not, but maybe people who don't review have good experiences with them.



The 100% commission is too tempting. They set the price but you can adjust. My sales have all but dried out in Tradesy. I'm going to send in some bags and see how it goes. I'll report back if I sell anything!


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Nope ... In fact during last week "VIP" coupon sale I didn't sell a thing!



hope you will soon!


----------



## fashion_victim9

AnnaFreud said:


> The 100% commission is too tempting. They set the price but you can adjust. My sales have all but dried out in Tradesy. I'm going to send in some bags and see how it goes. I'll report back if I sell anything!



I sent 25 items last week. fingers crossed!


----------



## nicole0612

AnnaFreud said:


> The 100% commission is too tempting. They set the price but you can adjust. My sales have all but dried out in Tradesy. I'm going to send in some bags and see how it goes. I'll report back if I sell anything!



Great! Good luck! Looking forward to hearing about it


----------



## nicole0612

AnnaFreud said:


> The 100% commission is too tempting. They set the price but you can adjust. My sales have all but dried out in Tradesy. I'm going to send in some bags and see how it goes. I'll report back if I sell anything!





fashion_victim9 said:


> I sent 25 items last week. fingers crossed!



[re: threadup]
Are you sending mostly clothing or also shoes, handbags and jewelry? This is for the luxe program, right, only designer labels?
I initially planned to use it for some Chanel and Hermes bags, but then I got scared off by the reviews. I have some designer RTW that I also wouldn't mind selling, but I mostly have shoes and bags.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> [re: threadup]
> Are you sending mostly clothing or also shoes, handbags and jewelry? This is for the luxe program, right, only designer labels?
> I initially planned to use it for some Chanel and Hermes bags, but then I got scared off by the reviews. I have some designer RTW that I also wouldn't mind selling, but I mostly have shoes and bags.



I've sent 2 bags, all others are shoes. we'll see


----------



## Joyjoy7

I just called Tradesy CS....I have an escrow ending today at 11:05. (I have been receiving my payouts in 96 hrs, my last one was less) I'm now told the escrow time frame is 5 days, no longer 96 hours and that "I should read the Help Center for lots of new updates" I just don't know why Tradesy is so slippery with these changes! Never, ever sending an email to notify users that there are new policies. I was simply calling to see if a return was requested since you can not tell now. I was also told if you go on to a desktop and check your transaction details, there will be a drop down menu that will tell you the status of a sale (like the app used to) Tradesy really doesn't have much to offer these days....all the features that attracted me to their site 4 years ago are essentially gone. Low commission, great seller protection, not needing to accept returns.


----------



## bernz84

Joyjoy7 said:


> I just called Tradesy CS....I have an escrow ending today at 11:05. (I have been receiving my payouts in 96 hrs, my last one was less) I'm now told the escrow time frame is 5 days, no longer 96 hours and that "I should read the Help Center for lots of new updates" I just don't know why Tradesy is so slippery with these changes! Never, ever sending an email to notify users that there are new policies. I was simply calling to see if a return was requested since you can not tell now. I was also told if you go on to a desktop and check your transaction details, there will be a drop down menu that will tell you the status of a sale (like the app used to) Tradesy really doesn't have much to offer these days....all the features that attracted me to their site 4 years ago are essentially gone. Low commission, great seller protection, not needing to accept returns.


I can only imagine things getting worse for us private sellers as time goes on. I came back to Tradesy very briefly so I could sell a couple things and didn't realize how much policies changed and not for the better. Hopefully I don't have to come back as my closet is once again, empty (thank god!!!), but if I was in the position where I had to sell more, I'd be too afraid to know what other "surprises" I may have missed all the time I was gone.


----------



## Joyjoy7

bernz84 said:


> I can only imagine things getting worse for us private sellers as time goes on. I came back to Tradesy very briefly so I could sell a couple things and didn't realize how much policies changed and not for the better. Hopefully I don't have to come back as my closet is once again, empty (thank god!!!), but if I was in the position where I had to sell more, I'd be too afraid to know what other "surprises" I may have missed all the time I was gone.



I enjoy selling and have been a hobby seller for years. I started with Ebay when my daughters were infants, while they took their bomber three hour afternoon nap!! It was so fun back then! Fast forward 20+ years! I thought Tradesy wasvpushing us hobby sellers out but today was told that the pro sellers no longer get the old commission structure  (which happened when everyone else was increased) nor do they get funds released quicker. The CS rep said all sellers have the same terms now. She may be uninformed or worse, fibbing to me but that's what I was told. I can't imagine high volume sellers wanting to pay almost 18% commission!?!? They may head back to Ebay....


----------



## bernz84

Joyjoy7 said:


> I enjoy selling and have been a hobby seller for years. I started with Ebay when my daughters were infants, while they took their bomber three hour afternoon nap!! It was so fun back then! Fast forward 20+ years! I thought Tradesy wasvpushing us hobby sellers out but today was told that the pro sellers no longer get the old commission structure  (which happened when everyone else was increased) nor do they get funds released quicker. The CS rep said all sellers have the same terms now. She may be uninformed or worse, fibbing to me but that's what I was told. I can't imagine high volume sellers wanting to pay almost 18% commission!?!? They may head back to Ebay....


I'm guessing if Tradesy does this it is because the power sellers are the ones who are responsible for the most returns (i.e., loss of money on Tradesy's end) and us private sellers can no longer cover the costs as there are fewer of us wanting to stay on Tradesy and we don't sell that much to begin with.

I hate having to come back to Tradesy, but so far it's been the only selling platform that has given me the most money for my sales. I've been pretty unsuccessful in other selling avenues, nor do I feel comfortable selling something high-ticket on Poshmark (which has a bunch of problems; might as well be an online Craigslist) and eBay.  This whole reselling thing has just made me much more selective of what I buy in the future, that's for sure!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've sent 2 bags, all others are shoes. we'll see



Thanks, I think I'll give it a try also 

Updated to say that I just checked the luxe program online again and though I opted in a month or more ago, it looks like their payout is now reduced.  "Invited sellers earn UP TO 80% commission on designer clothes, handbags and shoes."  
It looks  like I waited too long.


----------



## restricter

Today is day 21 and the funds from my sale are not in my account.  I finally got through to Customer Service and am back on hold again because they can't figure out the problem either.  Fun!


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> I enjoy selling and have been a hobby seller for years. I started with Ebay when my daughters were infants, while they took their bomber three hour afternoon nap!! It was so fun back then! Fast forward 20+ years! I thought Tradesy wasvpushing us hobby sellers out but today was told that the pro sellers no longer get the old commission structure  (which happened when everyone else was increased) nor do they get funds released quicker. The CS rep said all sellers have the same terms now. She may be uninformed or worse, fibbing to me but that's what I was told. I can't imagine high volume sellers wanting to pay almost 18% commission!?!? They may head back to Ebay....


That's more like a fibbing. What was the point of sending email to pro sellers about maintaining "strong listings" or loosing pro seller status last week? The difference is in commission rate only. I wonder if they can repeat the same statement that commission is the same for everybody in a written response.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Anyone else close to selling $20,000 this year?


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Anyone else close to selling $20,000 this year?



Why ?


----------



## Joyjoy7

NANI1972 said:


> Why ?



+1


----------



## Fullcloset

Th618 said:


> Anyone know if this seller is legit?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/theatelier/
> 
> The only thing that seems weird to me
> is they have a lot of times for sale all brand new and sold a couple of the item I'm interested in already, don't know how they have they much inventory[/QUOTE


----------



## Fullcloset

If you ask me - here's Tradesy's problem - HUGE inventory sellers that hide and block everyone else. 1.4K items - only 457 sales. What does that tell you? It tells me their market is oversaturated with high end stuff that isn't really discounted. People looking online at used market websites are trying to find bargains - ordinary middle class working class stuff they can literally wear frying bacon and bringing it home. I really don't know many people who can keep buying high end bags and shoes - but I know plenty of women who buy clothes and lower end shoes & accessories a couple times of month. Those women are not shopping on Tradesy anymore because of people like this seller - their inventory is all that comes up in searches or in what Tradesy's "editors" are pushing - and you can't even find what you might actually want to buy. I know I have a site credit I haven't used because after poking around 20 minutes and not being able to find anything close to what I'd be interested in - I just get frustrated and leave. People coming for the first time, aren't coming back after that. And with all the damage these huge sellers have done to the traffic and visibility of everyone else - hobby sellers are we calling ourselves now? - they STILL aren't showing strong sales.


----------



## poopsie

When Tradesy is charging such a higher commission sellers have to mark up their wares accordingly. I can get better deals on Ebay.... with more to choose from (with a better search engine believe it or not)........and not have to accept site credit instead of a refund.
When I am shopping online I am looking specifically for deals on pre owned designer goods. I can get all the lower end stuff I want with just a 5 minute drive to the mall. I very rarely look for bargain basement stuff online.


----------



## ThisVNchick

So it seems like the 4 day window release payment is out-- again, my last sale was released on the 5th day at midnight PST. It's really not that bad, I guess another 12 hours from what it was before. I just hope it's not a new trend where they keep extending it with time. 

On another note, I haven't looked at any Tradesy closets in A LONG TIME and just looked a peek this morning and was super turned off. I remember when Tradesy first started, their closets were stocked with soooo many goodies that I was always tempted to buy from. Now, they all just look like a goodwill pile. All of their stuff is super used and abused. I can see why they're losing money. They keep these power sellers around, offer them lower commission rates, and are stuck with their crap products when buyers return them and can't move them. Even on a heavy discount, there's nothing that I want. Everything in their closets needs major TLC or some sort of replacement part. The last time I bought something that was new and desirable at a great rate, I was pretty sure that came from an independent seller's closet. Sad to see the business be in this position, as I'm always a supporter of smaller businesses and those who prop up small sellers (or what they used to be/stand for when they first started out).


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> It didn't fit in a flat rate box?
> I find UPS is cheaper than USPS for bigger, heavier items too.
> And once I actually used an EBAY label because it was like $5 cheaper then the USPS would be - it was surprisingly easy & no problems but I still like taking my package to the post office & getting a receipt which forces them to scan it.
> Plus you're lucky Tradesy still lets you sell some of the non-clothing items you sell because they took down like 80 items that I was listing saying they weren't allowed - a brand new silverware set for example I listed in bridal gifts and books about style and fashion or hair and makeup I listed in Miscellaneous. I was so pissed. Mostly because they didn't even provide me with a list of what they removed or ask me first to remove them myself or give me an opportunity to argue - LOL. Some 20 year kid still living in his parents' house would have no idea people actually GIVE silverware at bridal showers.
> But in the long run they did me a favor because those items were all under $50 so I would have removed them myself anyway when they raised the commission rates so high for items under $50 but at least I would have had my records to move them to Ebay.
> And anyhow, Tradesy for me now is too much of a waste of time. My stats came out - I still have 250 items listed and got only 33 views - LOL. Useless. And then they want me to "update" 250 old listings - LOLLOL idiots. Like I'm going to waste my valuable day off updating listings for the 33 people who actually were exposed to any.


No, it didn't fit in a flat rate box. I thought about UPS as I was packing it up but it was an ebay sale and I had already specified USPS priority. It was 5 pounds and going across the country. I don't mind paying for the shipping as long as my buyer doesn't want to return. I'd hate to eat that shipping cost twice if she forced a return. I always use ebay labels printed online for my ebay sales. I never buy postage at the post office if I can avoid it since it is always cheaper to buy online. It wasn't a non-clothing item. It was a purse, just a very heavy large purse. I was afraid the buyer would complain about the weight and want to return for that reason.

I don't get many views on my items either. However, even without a lot of views, I did well in August, with 9 sales on Tradesy, out of about 100 items listed. If I wasn't listing my items on ebay too, it would have been slow, but having them both places works for me. I have noticed that my items that have the most favorites aren't the ones that sell. I almost always sell the items that aren't favorited. I believe that the main way I make sales is when someone finds my item in a Google ad or search, not by looking on Tradesy. 

I removed many of my under $50 items from Tradesy. Those that I kept up, I made sure the price was high enough to cover the $7.50 commission, and then it doesn't really matter to me if it sells here or on ebay. I'm surprised at how many people are willing to buy my under $50 items, knowing they can't return. No one is buying my clothing on Tradesy. I do better selling that on ebay. I wonder if Tradesy even advertises clothing or accessory listings. Every time I see a Tradesy ad, it shows purses.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Anyone else close to selling $20,000 this year?


Not me. My gross for the year right now is under $8000. Most of my items are under $100 and I'll probably sell about 200-300 items this year on all platforms.


NANI1972 said:


> Why ?





Joyjoy7 said:


> +1


I assume it is because of tax reporting. If you sell $20,000 or more (gross), it will be reported to the IRS.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I withdrew funds into my checking on Aug 31st and still nothing. I transferred to my bank account. Has anyone compared fund transfer times between the debit card/paypal/bank account options? I'm wondering if it has to do with the transfer type I'm choosing, or if it's because It was a somewhere big withdrawel, or if this is now just the standard?


I withdrew funds last Tuesday night and it hit my paypal account on Sunday.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Not me. My gross for the year right now is under $8000. Most of my items are under $100 and I'll probably sell about 200-300 items this year on all platforms. I assume it is because of tax reporting. If you sell $20,000 or more (gross), it will be reported to the IRS.


AND 200 withdrawals, this is what triggers 1099K form. it's gotta be BOTH.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> So it seems like the 4 day window release payment is out-- again, my last sale was released on the 5th day at midnight PST. It's really not that bad, I guess another 12 hours from what it was before. I just hope it's not a new trend where they keep extending it with time.
> 
> On another note, I haven't looked at any Tradesy closets in A LONG TIME and just looked a peek this morning and was super turned off. I remember when Tradesy first started, their closets were stocked with soooo many goodies that I was always tempted to buy from. Now, they all just look like a goodwill pile. All of their stuff is super used and abused. I can see why they're losing money. They keep these power sellers around, offer them lower commission rates, and are stuck with their crap products when buyers return them and can't move them. Even on a heavy discount, there's nothing that I want. Everything in their closets needs major TLC or some sort of replacement part. The last time I bought something that was new and desirable at a great rate, I was pretty sure that came from an independent seller's closet. Sad to see the business be in this position, as I'm always a supporter of smaller businesses and those who prop up small sellers (or what they used to be/stand for when they first started out).



I totally agree. These sellers are the same ones with destroyed designer items on eBay. I think people buy them on Tradesy because they are excited by the brand name, then realize that a Chanel, LV or Hermes item is not worth having if it is in awful condition, so they return it of course.  Now Tradesy's closets are full of broken down designer items that no one wants and so policies for everyone get less generous to make up for this. Tradesy should do what Vestiaire does; they have a much lower commission for professional sellers (not me), but they also mandate that professional sellers accept returns.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> AND 200 withdrawals, this is what triggers 1099K form. it's gotta be BOTH.


200 transactions, not withdrawals, I believe. So you can sell several purses that total more than $20,000 and not trigger a 1099.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> Not me. My gross for the year right now is under $8000. Most of my items are under $100 and I'll probably sell about 200-300 items this year on all platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it is because of tax reporting. If you sell $20,000 or more (gross), it will be reported to the IRS.


 I pretty much knew  why she was asking but knew this would lead to the topic again. [emoji4]



jmc3007 said:


> AND 200 withdrawals, this is what triggers 1099K form. it's gotta be BOTH.



jmc is correct. It's both, even if you sold $200,000 in sales and had 199 payments you won't trigger a 1099.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> Not me. My gross for the year right now is under $8000. Most of my items are under $100 and I'll probably sell about 200-300 items this year on all platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it is because of tax reporting. If you sell $20,000 or more (gross), it will be reported to the IRS.



Yes thanks...that's why I was asking. I never sold this much and I just wondered if I should stop selling before I hit $20,000.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

NANI1972 said:


> Why ?



Why say why?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Joyjoy7 said:


> +1



Really???


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jmc3007 said:


> AND 200 withdrawals, this is what triggers 1099K form. it's gotta be BOTH.



Thanks I didn't know that. I guess I'll keep selling then. I just didn't want any tax complications because I'm not familiar with online selling IRS laws. Thanks again.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Yes thanks...that's why I was asking. I never sold this much and I just wondered if I should stop selling before I hit $20,000.


On ebay, people just open another paypal account to avoid it. Can you open another Tradesy account in the name of someone in your family? Remember, you don't have to worry if you don't have 200 sales.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> On ebay, people just open another paypal account to avoid it. Can you open another Tradesy account in the name of someone in your family? Remember, you don't have to worry if you don't have 200 sales.



You're right. I don't  have 200 sales. I had a lot of high end sales so it quickly added up.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## NANI1972

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Why say why?



Because you asked a question on a public forum and I was wanting to know exactly why you asked before I responded. Geeez it was t meant to be confrontational, relax!


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> AND 200 withdrawals, this is what triggers 1099K form. it's gotta be BOTH.


It's not withdrawals; it's transactions.

ETA: I see that Whateve made the correction. Sorry. I hadn't read ahead.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree. These sellers are the same ones with destroyed designer items on eBay. I think people buy them on Tradesy because they are excited by the brand name, then realize that a Chanel, LV or Hermes item is not worth having if it is in awful condition, so they return it of course.  Now Tradesy's closets are full of broken down designer items that no one wants and so policies for everyone get less generous to make up for this. Tradesy should do what Vestiaire does; they have a much lower commission for professional sellers (not me), but they also mandate that professional sellers accept returns.


Exactly this. Whatever I bought from Tradesy closets was SNAD. Bags had cuts and peeled off leather but were described "never worn, storage markings" They were beyond repair. Meanwhile tradesy is pushing returns on individual sellers picking on non-existing flaws visible at crappy pics taken via their crappy app. Taking about double standards here.  Those bags weren't super good deals either, 20% below the price for the bag in perfect condition.
All Tradesy's recent changes look like an attempt to deliver to investors who said something like fix it by the end of the year or else. So they are trying to fix what's not broken, individual sellers. As unprofessional and inefficient as these kids are they are making even a bigger mess out of it.
So I'm waiting for "else" LOL


----------



## Fullcloset

poopsie said:


> When Tradesy is charging such a higher commission sellers have to mark up their wares accordingly. I can get better deals on Ebay.... with more to choose from (with a better search engine believe it or not)........and not have to accept site credit instead of a refund.
> When I am shopping online I am looking specifically for deals on pre owned designer goods. I can get all the lower end stuff I want with just a 5 minute drive to the mall. I very rarely look for bargain basement stuff online.


Yeah that's true about ebay - but I love a good bargain especially if I know the brand and size - I don't get those kinds of deals in the mall. I love to do a search on ebay & go from lowest price to highest - and see what I get (of course I make sure I'm shopping USA only sellers first) & then sometimes flip it to see what is selling at the highest price. I buy mostly mid end designers - not couture or high end & frankly - the really expensive stuff is what I want to buy in a department store so I have my receipt and appraisal and yep - I like getting serviced and the whole waling around swinging my shopping bag thing when I buy something special. The cheaper stuff I don't care if I get online.  I get stuff I can wear for a couple seasons then get rid of - so I'm not going to spend a lot of money. The classics I used to buy to last don't even fit anymore - I"m at the age where my life is changing and I think like a lot of women - we are no longer buying for the future but just to wear and enjoy for now. Not building wardrobes but wearing them. That's why Tradesy was such a great platform when it first opened up.


----------



## Fullcloset

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Yes thanks...that's why I was asking. I never sold this much and I just wondered if I should stop selling before I hit $20,000.


I can't even imagine selling this much - how do you even afford to buy the inventory to sell so much?


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> Not me. My gross for the year right now is under $8000. Most of my items are under $100 and I'll probably sell about 200-300 items this year on all platforms.
> 
> .


Wow that's great - you must have have a good eye for what sells or you have a totally awesome personal closet


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> No, it didn't fit in a flat rate box. I thought about UPS as I was packing it up but it was an ebay sale and I had already specified USPS priority. It was 5 pounds and going across the country. I don't mind paying for the shipping as long as my buyer doesn't want to return. I'd hate to eat that shipping cost twice if she forced a return. I always use ebay labels printed online for my ebay sales. I never buy postage at the post office if I can avoid it since it is always cheaper to buy online. It wasn't a non-clothing item. It was a purse, just a very heavy large purse. I was afraid the buyer would complain about the weight and want to return for that reason.
> 
> I don't get many views on my items either. However, even without a lot of views, I did well in August, with 9 sales on Tradesy, out of about 100 items listed. If I wasn't listing my items on ebay too, it would have been slow, but having them both places works for me. I have noticed that my items that have the most favorites aren't the ones that sell. I almost always sell the items that aren't favorited. I believe that the main way I make sales is when someone finds my item in a Google ad or search, not by looking on Tradesy.
> 
> I removed many of my under $50 items from Tradesy. Those that I kept up, I made sure the price was high enough to cover the $7.50 commission, and then it doesn't really matter to me if it sells here or on ebay. I'm surprised at how many people are willing to buy my under $50 items, knowing they can't return. No one is buying my clothing on Tradesy. I do better selling that on ebay. I wonder if Tradesy even advertises clothing or accessory listings. Every time I see a Tradesy ad, it shows purses.


Thanks for the response. I was wondering what kind of views others get and what people selling lower end items are doing. I can get like 300 views on something on ebay - one item - so 33 views over 250 tradesy items is just pathetic overall. Its all clothes and some accessories now - they deleted anything else I had posted and I really don't have bags or too many shoes - certainly not ones that are in the high end range. I can't see how people are selling things for like $20 - that's paying too huge a commission  - I figure they're just dormant closets and the sellers just don't bother with the site anymore and just didn't take the items down.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Fullcloset said:


> I can't even imagine selling this much - how do you even afford to buy the inventory to sell so much?



Most items I purchased for my personal use and were never or hardly used. The PurseForum is an enabler for a shopaholic.


----------



## whateve

New coupon codes
sept25 for $25 off $250
sept50 for $50 off $400
sept100 for $100 off  $800


----------



## LvoemyLV

I need some advice! I have sold on eBay in the past but am not too thrilled about selling a like new LV purse on there.  (Bought it new from the boutique, but really don't use it and doesn't fit my lifestyle). I need the money from it and am trying to find out how safe Tradesy is for the seller.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## whateve

LvoemyLV said:


> I need some advice! I have sold on eBay in the past but am not too thrilled about selling a like new LV purse on there.  (Bought it new from the boutique, but really don't use it and doesn't fit my lifestyle). I need the money from it and am trying to find out how safe Tradesy is for the seller.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  TIA!


It might be safer than ebay. Nothing is absolutely safe. You can consign it someplace if you don't want to take the risk, but you won't make as much. Tradesy takes a higher commission than ebay. I sell on both. The great thing about Tradesy is that they handle returns so you don't have to...until they don't. Sometimes they will send a returned item back to the seller, claiming you didn't describe it accurately. Your new item may not come back in new condition. Personally, I've never had an item come back to me from Tradesy. I had one buyer claim an item wasn't authentic and Tradesy sided with me. I've had several returns that ended up in Tradesy's closet. It seems to me you can't predict which items or buyers are going to cause trouble. Sometimes I'll sell something that is in terrible condition IMO, and the buyer loves it; then I'll sell something that is pristine and the buyer will find some reason to complain.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> It might be safer than ebay. Nothing is absolutely safe. You can consign it someplace if you don't want to take the risk, but you won't make as much. Tradesy takes a higher commission than ebay. I sell on both. The great thing about Tradesy is that they handle returns so you don't have to...until they don't. Sometimes they will send a returned item back to the seller, claiming you didn't describe it accurately. Your new item may not come back in new condition. Personally, I've never had an item come back to me from Tradesy. I had one buyer claim an item wasn't authentic and Tradesy sided with me. I've had several returns that ended up in Tradesy's closet. It seems to me you can't predict which items or buyers are going to cause trouble. Sometimes I'll sell something that is in terrible condition IMO, and the buyer loves it; then I'll sell something that is pristine and the buyer will find some reason to complain.



frankly speaking non of the last returns were returned to me, and there were like 10 of them during last couple of months. fingers crossed


----------



## NANI1972

I had an item shown as sold out in my closet for two hours, no confirmation notice and now it's back in my closet for sale. Wtf #bummer


----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> I had an item shown as sold out in my closet for two hours, no confirmation notice and now it's back in my closet for sale. Wtf #bummer



such a bummer, hate it when they do it


----------



## bernz84

LvoemyLV said:


> I need some advice! I have sold on eBay in the past but am not too thrilled about selling a like new LV purse on there.  (Bought it new from the boutique, but really don't use it and doesn't fit my lifestyle). I need the money from it and am trying to find out how safe Tradesy is for the seller.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  TIA!


As mentioned by whateve, the only thing that makes Tradesy "safer" than eBay is their policy that they "take returns so you don't have to." But even that's not guaranteed because as evidenced in previous posts, people have had their items returned to them by Tradesy and the buyer was refunded.

With any selling platform I use, I always try to take many pics (zoom in/closeups are a plus), overdescribe, and videotape myself packing and sending off the package at the post office. Also, taking a pic of the shipping label and the receipt. I even include a thank you note because I think it personalizes it for the buyer. Maybe I'm being overzealous, but to me, better safe than sorry. In case a buyer tries to screw me over, at least I have video and photographic evidence as backup to give to Tradesy in case they ask for it. So far I never had anyone return an item.


----------



## obscurity7

Has anyone come across "resellers" on Tradesy or other platforms like it?  I noticed a bag I bookmarked off fashionphile appear on Tradesy, for about $300 more.  All the pictures are lifted directly from fashionphile, and all their previous sales are for cheapie stuff below $100... now they're selling BV and Valentino and the like.  My guess is they plan to buy the bag from the original source and then ship it to the buyer on Tradesy.  I reported this person, but I wonder how prevalent it is.


----------



## BeenBurned

obscurity7 said:


> Has anyone come across "resellers" on Tradesy or other platforms like it?  I noticed a bag I bookmarked off fashionphile appear on Tradesy, for about $300 more.  All the pictures are lifted directly from fashionphile, and all their previous sales are for cheapie stuff below $100... now they're selling BV and Valentino and the like.  *My guess is they plan to buy the bag from the original source and then ship it to the buyer on Tradesy.*  I reported this person, but I wonder how prevalent it is.


There are 2 possibilities. 

If they're dropshipping, the way they're going about it is risky. What if FP sells the item before the flipper/dropshipper? Or what if both sales coincide and when the Tradesy seller goes to buy from FP, it's been paid for by the other buyer?

But worse, what if the Tradesy seller is a picture thief and is using stolen pictures to sell fakes? Or even if she's not selling fakes, using someone else's pictures is wrong, doesn't show the buyer pictures of the actual items that the buyers will get and it's not good for buyers or the seller. 

I'd ask the seller if the pictures are the actual item you'll receive if you buy it.


----------



## whateve

I wonder what criteria Tradesy uses to prioritize their picture cleaning. I listed a raincoat a few weeks ago that still hasn't been cleaned. Today I listed 2 purses, one that is a cheap brand. They cleaned the better brand purse within a few hours but the other one is still uncleaned.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I wonder what criteria Tradesy uses to prioritize their picture cleaning. I listed a raincoat a few weeks ago that still hasn't been cleaned. Today I listed 2 purses, one that is a cheap brand. They cleaned the better brand purse within a few hours but the other one is still uncleaned.


I mentioned it too. they always clean Chanel and DY in hours. less known brands can be ignored for a week.


----------



## NANI1972

I requested a funds transfer to my bank account on the 7th, I still have yet to receive it. This is getting ridiculous. Cmon tradesy give me a break!


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> I requested a funds transfer to my bank account on the 7th, I still have yet to receive it. This is getting ridiculous. Cmon tradesy give me a break!


I hope you get your funds soon. My last 2 sales had the funds held for 21 days, then another 12 days (including weekend) to show up in my bank account.


----------



## EGBDF

So it seems like if you opt into Tradesy sales, Tradesy may deduct the sale % amount from your earnings even if the items aren't on sale at the time of purchase. At least if the buyer uses a promo code. I feel like they are squeezing every  $ out of the sellers. The non-business ones anyways.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> So it seems like if you opt into Tradesy sales, Tradesy may deduct the sale % amount from your earnings even if the items aren't on sale at the time of purchase. At least if the buyer uses a promo code. I feel like they are squeezing every  $ out of the sellers. The non-business ones anyways.


Is that legal?


----------



## fashion_victim9

EGBDF said:


> So it seems like if you opt into Tradesy sales, Tradesy may deduct the sale % amount from your earnings even if the items aren't on sale at the time of purchase. At least if the buyer uses a promo code. I feel like they are squeezing every  $ out of the sellers. The non-business ones anyways.



they are still doing it? so not cool.. i opted out and things are doing good without their sales, I don't see any difference in traffic / sales


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> Is that legal?



I am sure they added smth to user agreement to make it "legal"


----------



## GemsBerry

it's Thu night and someone pushed "activate lowballers" button again.
- would you take 80.00? (for $300 bracelet) - nope.
- $500? (for $1300 bag). - no.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

any one else having their funds held up past 5 days of delivery?


----------



## NANI1972

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> any one else having their funds held up past 5 days of delivery?



Yes it's been that way for weeks now, it's no longer exactly 4 days, they release on the 5th day. Of course they're keeping up with their unprofessional ways and didn't forewarn sellers of the change.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

EGBDF said:


> So it seems like if you opt into Tradesy sales, Tradesy may deduct the sale % amount from your earnings even if the items aren't on sale at the time of purchase. At least if the buyer uses a promo code. I feel like they are squeezing every  $ out of the sellers. The non-business ones anyways.



The same thing happened to me this weekend. A buyer made an offer, I accepted and after the purchase Tradesy had taken an additional $25 from the price [emoji44]


----------



## GemsBerry

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> any one else having their funds held up past 5 days of delivery?


it's like a "floating" thing now. their TOU say up to 21 days, verified or not. they can change it from 4 to 5, then from 5 to 7 and so on.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hi all,

I haven’t posted on here in a while.  I’ve sold on Tradesy for years now.  Has anyone’s package ever get lost?  Like USPS not scanning the item?  I dropped off 2 packages this past Saturday.  One was Posh and the other one was with Tradesy.  My Posh item got scanned but not the other one.  I’m afraid that it didn’t get scanned.  Unfortunately, my fault, I didn’t request for a receipt because I usually just drop them off.  One time I asked and I was told they don’t give one.  Some other post offices do.  I contacted Tradesy and she told me to give it a few more days.  She also said if there are no updates, I have to go back to the post office and speak with the clerk.  

I’m afraid I’m going to lose this sale and money.


----------



## BeenBurned

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven’t posted on here in a while.  I’ve sold on Tradesy for years now.  Has anyone’s package ever get lost?  Like USPS not scanning the item?  I dropped off 2 packages this past Saturday.  One was Posh and the other one was with Tradesy.  My Posh item got scanned but not the other one.  I’m afraid that it didn’t get scanned.  Unfortunately, my fault, I didn’t request for a receipt because I usually just drop them off.  One time I asked and I was told they don’t give one.  Some other post offices do.  I contacted Tradesy and she told me to give it a few more days.  She also said if there are no updates, I have to go back to the post office and speak with the clerk.
> 
> I’m afraid I’m going to lose this sale and money.


I think you're worrying too soon. If you sent it on Saturday, it's only been 2-3 days.  Sometimes items don't show tracking until delivery. 

You're probably fine. I'm guessing that the buyer will receive it either Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BeenBurned said:


> I think you're worrying too soon. If you sent it on Saturday, it's only been 2-3 days.  Sometimes items don't show tracking until delivery.
> 
> You're probably fine. I'm guessing that the buyer will receive it either Wednesday or Thursday.



Thanks for responding.  I hope so too. [emoji5]


----------



## whateve

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven’t posted on here in a while.  I’ve sold on Tradesy for years now.  Has anyone’s package ever get lost?  Like USPS not scanning the item?  I dropped off 2 packages this past Saturday.  One was Posh and the other one was with Tradesy.  My Posh item got scanned but not the other one.  I’m afraid that it didn’t get scanned.  Unfortunately, my fault, I didn’t request for a receipt because I usually just drop them off.  One time I asked and I was told they don’t give one.  Some other post offices do.  I contacted Tradesy and she told me to give it a few more days.  She also said if there are no updates, I have to go back to the post office and speak with the clerk.
> 
> I’m afraid I’m going to lose this sale and money.


Yes, it happened to me once with a Tradesy package. This was a long time ago when Tradesy's policies were nicer to sellers. I had to sign an affidavit that I had shipped the package and I got paid. I suspect that wouldn't happen today.


----------



## domifreaka

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven’t posted on here in a while.  I’ve sold on Tradesy for years now.  Has anyone’s package ever get lost?  Like USPS not scanning the item?  I dropped off 2 packages this past Saturday.  One was Posh and the other one was with Tradesy.  My Posh item got scanned but not the other one.  I’m afraid that it didn’t get scanned.  Unfortunately, my fault, I didn’t request for a receipt because I usually just drop them off.  One time I asked and I was told they don’t give one.  Some other post offices do.  I contacted Tradesy and she told me to give it a few more days.  She also said if there are no updates, I have to go back to the post office and speak with the clerk.
> 
> I’m afraid I’m going to lose this sale and money.



I ALWAYS have the boxes scanned, and usually it means waiting in a 30min line (NYC). One time I was stressing out for 4 days because the package was scanned for the first time once it reached the customer. So it missed a number of scans alone the way. If it missed the last one, I would probably be screwed.


----------



## domifreaka

I had a beautiful 1960s LV bag that I sold a few weeks ago (sold in 2 days) and someone returned it. Of course the money is on hold, and I see it's already sold in Abby's closet for $50 more. Whatever, I keep waiting for the money. I listed EVER possible flaw, even the ones the bag didn't have. 3 weeks later I get an email that Tradesy decided it wasn't authentic "due to the lack of date code".
WTF?! It's an old bag, of course it wouldn't have a date code. On top of that, I had it professionally authenticated before I bought. Do they just return everything for whatever reason they can come up with??


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I had a beautiful 1960s LV bag that I sold a few weeks ago (sold in 2 days) and someone returned it. Of course the money is on hold, and I see it's already sold in Abby's closet for $50 more. Whatever, I keep waiting for the money. I listed EVER possible flaw, even the ones the bag didn't have. 3 weeks later I get an email that Tradesy decided it wasn't authentic "due to the lack of date code".
> WTF?! It's an old bag, of course it wouldn't have a date code. On top of that, I had it professionally authenticated before I bought. Do they just return everything for whatever reason they can come up with??


This is so wrong. Are you going to fight back with their "fine" authenticators and send them report?
unfortunately, this is new normal for Tradesy nowadays including pushing returns on sellers, stealing additional commission and holding funds as long as they want.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

domifreaka said:


> I ALWAYS have the boxes scanned, and usually it means waiting in a 30min line (NYC). One time I was stressing out for 4 days because the package was scanned for the first time once it reached the customer. So it missed a number of scans alone the way. If it missed the last one, I would probably be screwed.



Thanks!  I kicked myself for not doing it this time.  Hopefully it works out at the end.


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> This is so wrong. Are you going to fight back with their "fine" authenticators and send them report?
> unfortunately, this is new normal for Tradesy nowadays including pushing returns on sellers, stealing additional commission and holding funds as long as they want.


I would but the bag is already on the way back to me so idk if its worth it. They mailed it back a day before they sent me the email regarding the return. Super shady.


----------



## kerryisntreal

domifreaka said:


> I would but the bag is already on the way back to me so idk if its worth it. They mailed it back a day before they sent me the email regarding the return. Super shady.



Ugh, I know the frustration. Tradesy's "expert" authenticators decided that my authentic Navajo woven Proenza Schouler bag was inauthentic because it was missing a code that woven bags dont have. When I fought them on that they leaned on "uneven stampings". 

My bag was returned to me just fine, but eventually I was at a loss for what to say to their ineffective customer service team, aside from that Proenza Schouler doesn't make/sell fake Proenza Schouler bags. 

What's more, they were unresponsive to my request for the name of a third party authenticator whose determination they would accept.  Believing your team can't make mistakes... not the best biz strategy.

This actually reminds me, time to delete my account.


----------



## bernz84

Just an open question, has anyone here already deleted their account? When I looked into it, it says you have to email them. I wonder why? Poshmark just lets you delete it, no questions asked; you just go under your stats and delete. 

I am still holding on to my account, but may consider removing it when changes get worse...which I can see happening just by reading this thread.


----------



## whateve

I sold two items to the same buyer on the same day, sent in separate packages using Tradesy's label. The money for one of the items was released at midnight, which would be the 5th day, but the other one is still being held. The buyer hasn't returned since both items are still showing as sold, and in my closet.


----------



## BeenBurned

bernz84 said:


> Just an open question, has anyone here already deleted their account? *When I looked into it, it says you have to email them. I wonder why?* Poshmark just lets you delete it, no questions asked; you just go under your stats and delete.
> 
> I am still holding on to my account, but may consider removing it when changes get worse...which I can see happening just by reading this thread.


I'd like to think they're interested in why you want to close your account. It could be an opportunity to let them know why you're unhappy and offer suggestions and constructive criticism on how they can improve.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I would but the bag is already on the way back to me so idk if its worth it. *They mailed it back a day before they sent me the email *regarding the return. Super shady.


it screams "we don't want to deal with you" and "it doesn't have anything to do with the _real _reason for return bec there's none".


----------



## jmc3007

Coupons until 9/30, 2 whole days!!


----------



## Bellanola

domifreaka said:


> I had a beautiful 1960s LV bag that I sold a few weeks ago (sold in 2 days) and someone returned it. Of course the money is on hold, and I see it's already sold in Abby's closet for $50 more. Whatever, I keep waiting for the money. I listed EVER possible flaw, even the ones the bag didn't have. 3 weeks later I get an email that Tradesy decided it wasn't authentic "due to the lack of date code".
> WTF?! It's an old bag, of course it wouldn't have a date code. On top of that, I had it professionally authenticated before I bought. Do they just return everything for whatever reason they can come up with??



Had the same thing happen to me this week.  Ridiculous.


----------



## whateve

My money was released today at the end of the 7th day. There was no indication that the bag was returned until now. When the money was released the bag moved to Abbey Road's closet and is showing as not available. Is this their new procedure for returns? Maybe they aren't putting them in any of their closets until they have examined the returns and decided not to return to the seller.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> My money was released today at the end of the 7th day. There was no indication that the bag was returned until now. When the money was released the bag moved to Abbey Road's closet and is showing as not available. Is this their new procedure for returns? Maybe they aren't putting them in any of their closets until they have examined the returns and decided not to return to the seller.


when sellers here say my item was returned, showed up in their closet and already sold, then it was returned to me after 7-14 days, it was hanging in limbo for this period. "not available" doesn't mean sold, unless it was marked as "sold by Abbey R" in your sold items.
Now I see the difference, if your item appears in Tradesy closet it means they accepted return and released your money. that would be less confusing.


----------



## whateve

I'm very disappointed I didn't make a sale during the sale.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I'm very disappointed I didn't make a sale during the sale.


Me neither. and I was bombarded with notifications about coupons, I received 5+ of them via app and emails which means everybody got it, yet not much response.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Me neither. and I was bombarded with notifications about coupons, I received 5+ of them via app and emails which means everybody got it, yet not much response.



I actually didn't get any of the notifications this time and I am signed up to receive them, so maybe everyone did not get them.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I actually didn't get any of the notifications this time and I am signed up to receive them, so maybe everyone did not get them.


that's interesting because the amount I got was doubled or tripled. maybe technical glitch.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Me neither. and I was bombarded with notifications about coupons, I received 5+ of them via app and emails which means everybody got it, yet not much response.


I got at least 3 notifications through email. I don't have the app. This coupon was unique because it lasted 3 days, while they normally only last 1 day.


----------



## whateve

I made a sale this morning. It seems my sales always come a day or two after a coupon ends. I think the only time I make sales is when they stop temporarily promoting their own listings.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Tradesy is increasing commission AGAIN. I have two accts and only got the email on an acct I don't really use any longer. But is going up to 19.8!! I'll see if my active acct gets the same email.

View attachment 3842422


To withdraw is the additional 2.9 so now higher commission than Poshmark! Lol


----------



## BeautyAddict58

19.8% so they can say you keep more than 80% of your earnings (not true but looks good).


----------



## whateve

Joyjoy7 said:


> Tradesy is increasing commission AGAIN. I have two accts and only got the email on an acct I don't really use any longer. But is going up to 19.8!! I'll see if my active acct gets the same email.
> 
> View attachment 3842422
> 
> 
> To withdraw is the additional 2.9 so now higher commission than Poshmark! Lol


That's terrible news!


----------



## BeenBurned

Joyjoy7 said:


> Tradesy is increasing commission AGAIN. I have two accts and only got the email on an acct I don't really use any longer. But is going up to 19.8!! I'll see if my active acct gets the same email.
> 
> View attachment 3842422
> 
> 
> To withdraw is the additional 2.9 so now higher commission than Poshmark! Lol





BeautyAddict58 said:


> 19.8% so they can say you keep more than 80% of your earnings (not true but looks good).





whateve said:


> That's terrible news!


I'm so glad I pulled out last year when they raised their rates. 

Since then, so many of you who are still there have complained about poor service, unauthorized and unwarranted returns, poor exposure, items being put on sale when you didn't opt in, etc. 

As I posted below, unless members put their money where their mouths are, Tradesy will assume you're happy with the status quo. They continue to rake in more $$ and you get less from them.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-445#post-30872033


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm so glad I pulled out last year when they raised their rates.
> 
> Since then, so many of you who are still there have complained about poor service, unauthorized and unwarranted returns, poor exposure, items being put on sale when you didn't opt in, etc.
> 
> As I posted below, unless members put their money where their mouths are, Tradesy will assume you're happy with the status quo. They continue to rake in more $$ and you get less from them.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-445#post-30872033


I'm still there because there are items that cost too much to ship if I were to sell them on ebay, and I don't want to have to worry about returns. For cheaper items, I'll just have to raise my prices again, which means I'll end up with fewer sales there. I really don't think Tradesy is getting rich off of me. Nearly every return I've had, they have had to sell at a discount.


----------



## EGBDF

Yes, I see it  on their website now. Starting Oct 10!!!
And the usual bs about how the increased fees will be soooooo wonderful for sellers. I've  sold much less since their last set of wonderful increases.


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> Tradesy is increasing commission AGAIN. I have two accts and only got the email on an acct I don't really use any longer. But is going up to 19.8!! I'll see if my active acct gets the same email.
> 
> View attachment 3842422
> 
> 
> To withdraw is the additional 2.9 so now higher commission than Poshmark! Lol





EGBDF said:


> Yes, I see it  on their website now. Starting Oct 10!!!
> And the usual bs about how the increased fees will be soooooo wonderful for sellers. I've  sold much less since their last set of wonderful increases.


Horrible, looks like the last attempt to "become profitable by the end of the year". they way they were pushing last promo and they way they are returning so many items to sellers for BS reasons are all indicators.


----------



## nicole0612

Every time I see a new post on this thread I assume it is going to say that Tradesy has announced they are closing down. (Or announced nothing and just closed).


----------



## domifreaka

WOW increase just before Christmas season, just like last year.
Meanwhile, they're keeping ZERO returns. Whenever I see something "pending" I Just know it will be shipped back to me.


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> when sellers here say my item was returned, showed up in their closet and already sold, then it was returned to me after 7-14 days, it was hanging in limbo for this period. "not available" doesn't mean sold, unless it was marked as "sold by Abbey R" in your sold items.
> Now I see the difference, if your item appears in Tradesy closet it means they accepted return and released your money. that would be less confusing.


I have the same thing happen to my one item...shows as removed but from Abbys closet. My money was released the day the buyer filed a return (which is no big deal because they always release and then take back from my pending).


----------



## EGBDF

So do the business sellers still have the 9% rate?


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> WOW increase just before Christmas season, just like last year.
> Meanwhile, they're keeping ZERO returns. Whenever I see something "pending" I Just know it will be shipped back to me.


and out of curiosity I keep an eye on some items in Tradesy closets, they fail to sell them even at half of the price even with coupons. Talking about cashflow.


----------



## bernz84

Lame. Thanks a lot, Tradesy. I'm not a big-time seller but I've never had anyone return anything I've sold to them. Why should I (and other small-time sellers like me) get punished for those returns you're unable to offload, most of them from business sellers who aren't affected by these significant changes in commission?

Thank god I only have a handful of designer items that I know I'll keep long term. I should probably stick to Facebook only sales or consignment going forward. I know I said that last time, but this time I think I will!


----------



## ThisVNchick

You know, with this fee increase, it might be better to sell on Poshmark (at least high end items). Let's face it, both companies have somewhat questionable "authentication teams" but at least on Poshmark, when items are over $500, it goes to them first for inspection so you're not afraid of a bag swap or intentional damage for return.

Such a greedy move on their part with really nothing to show for small time sellers who promoted and put Tradesy on the map when it first came into business. I am SUPER glad I culled through my collection during the golden days of 9% commission, Tradesy sponsored sales and week-long promo codes that actually resulted in sales being made.


----------



## NANI1972

Can’t believe they’re increasing the commission again..... I’m still waiting on “improvements “ from the last increase! [emoji849]


----------



## poopsie

Hey Tradesy


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm still there because there are items that cost too much to ship if I were to sell them on ebay, and I don't want to have to worry about returns. For cheaper items, I'll just have to raise my prices again, which means I'll end up with fewer sales there. I really don't think Tradesy is getting rich off of me. Nearly every return I've had, they have had to sell at a discount.


I do understand the few benefits of selling there, primarily regarding their shipping labels and return policy but to me, it's not worth the extra commission, possibility of getting a returned item back for nonexistent flaws and the delay in getting my money released.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I do understand the few benefits of selling there, primarily regarding their shipping labels and return policy but to me, it's not worth the extra commission, possibility of getting a returned item back for nonexistent flaws and the delay in getting my money released.


I haven't had anything come back to me yet. During the same period I've been selling on Tradesy, I've had some returns on ebay that cost me money. I want to make sales. The more places my items are listed the greater number of sales I make. Tradesy accounts for 20 to 30 percent of my sales. I have about 1/3 of my items listed on Tradesy.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> You know, with this fee increase, it might be better to sell on Poshmark (at least high end items). *Let's face it, both companies have somewhat questionable "authentication teams" but at least on Poshmark, when items are over $500, it goes to them first for inspection so you're not afraid of a bag swap or intentional damage for return*.
> 
> Such a greedy move on their part with really nothing to show for small time sellers who promoted and put Tradesy on the map when it first came into business. I am SUPER glad I culled through my collection during the golden days of 9% commission, Tradesy sponsored sales and week-long promo codes that actually resulted in sales being made.


This! you feel more protected with Posh because they've already checked and authenticated the item. with Tradesy you can receive any auth NWT item back and worse yet it can be damaged either by customer or horrible Tradesy team who mishandles (uses) it. Now when Tradesy fees are higher, when withdrawals take more than 2 weeks in total (vs 4 days max on Posh), and they DO NOT handle returns (they send it back to you) what's the point? I keep my items there to generate traffic, kinda showcasing.


----------



## NANI1972

poopsie said:


> Hey Tradesy
> 
> View attachment 3842698


----------



## GemsBerry

Right now in Poshmark


----------



## bernz84

To be honest, I'm on the fence with selling on Poshmark just because of my experiences with it. I've never had a problem with any of my Tradesy buyers. Poshmark is a different story. A lot of the people I've personally dealt with are rude, crude, inexperienced (had one buyer accuse me of selling her a fake!!!), and constantly lowball. I've sold only lower end items on it, but due to my experiences with the people on it, I don't feel comfortable listing any of my higher end items.

That's just me, though; I'm sure others have had better experiences than I have. I will say that Poshmark doesn't beat around the bush when it comes to payment and fees.

I'm really disappointed with how Tradesy ended up becoming. I thought it was supposed to be a safe haven for private sellers to empty their closets. As one of my friends mentioned, it's just transformed itself into another platform for business sellers. Ugh.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

that's incredible that they're raising fees again. after the last major fee increase (last year this time?), i took everything valuable down and left my closet open with five items only, all valued under $50. and in 1 year i sold.... 1 item! and hundreds on ebay. what a joke. i don't even look at tradesy anymore for purchasing, i'm so scared it's coming from overseas scammers. blurry pics, shoddy service, waiting for payments, nothing changed in a year. i don't check my email w/them either and only saw the notice i sold something in the last few hours remaining to confirm. waiting for a final email saying they've shut down for good. it started out so promising.


----------



## domifreaka

I really wonder if the big sellers are staying at their low commission.
I think tradesy's ultimate goal is just to have their own huge closets, and keep our little people around as buyers. Have us keep some small closets and throw a coupon our way once a while so we spend the earnings and send them right back to them.


----------



## GemsBerry

ccbaggirl89 said:


> that's incredible that they're raising fees again. after the last major fee increase (last year this time?), i took everything valuable down and left my closet open with five items only, all valued under $50. and in 1 year i sold.... 1 item! and hundreds on ebay. what a joke. i don't even look at tradesy anymore for purchasing, i'm so scared it's coming from overseas scammers. blurry pics, shoddy service, waiting for payments, nothing changed in a year. i don't check my email w/them either and only saw the notice i sold something in the last few hours remaining to confirm. waiting for a final email saying they've shut down for good. it started out so promising.


you are right about blurry pics. and if images are good they are often stock photos, you don't know what you are getting. when honest sellers with lots of sales disclose everything and post great pics, Tradesy would find something to return it to you. how is that fair?
on that note, it's 6th day when my funds are held after the last sale. it's gucci boots sold for a price of dinner, all wear is disclosed. but "don't you worry" Tradesy will find something out, either not auth or smell or they would cause additional damage and say THIS was not disclosed.


----------



## bernz84

domifreaka said:


> *I really wonder if the big sellers are staying at their low commission.*
> I think tradesy's ultimate goal is just to have their own huge closets, and keep our little people around as buyers. Have us keep some small closets and throw a coupon our way once a while so we spend the earnings and send them right back to them.


Maybe. I saw someone brag about getting to stay at their 9% commission elsewhere and as much as I hate to say this, it really ticked me off.

I do realize that business is business, but still, I couldn't help but feel personally offended by that.


----------



## domifreaka

bernz84 said:


> To be honest, I'm on the fence with selling on Poshmark just because of my experiences with it. I've never had a problem with any of my Tradesy buyers. Poshmark is a different story. A lot of the people I've personally dealt with are rude, crude, inexperienced (had one buyer accuse me of selling her a fake!!!), and constantly lowball. I've sold only lower end items on it, but due to my experiences with the people on it, I don't feel comfortable listing any of my higher end items.
> 
> That's just me, though; I'm sure others have had better experiences than I have. I will say that Poshmark doesn't beat around the bush when it comes to payment and fees.
> 
> I'm really disappointed with how Tradesy ended up becoming. I thought it was supposed to be a safe haven for private sellers to empty their closets. As one of my friends mentioned, it's just transformed itself into another platform for business sellers. Ugh.



I started posh closet in 2014 and I felt like all people wanted to do their was trade their stretched out Aeropostale t-shirts for my double flap chanels. This year I actually did a LOT of target following (following people that are interested in the brands I sell ONLY) and I'm putting all my effort into building my closet on there. This year I had maybe 7 returns and Posh denied 6, 7th was my fault (undisclosed cosmetic smell- I forgot my hairspray exploded in my bag once). Also the CS responds to emails within 8hrs or so. So looks like this will be my next "go to" after Tradesy.


----------



## bernz84

domifreaka said:


> I started posh closet in 2014 and I felt like all people wanted to do their was trade their stretched out Aeropostale t-shirts for my double flap chanels. This year I actually did a LOT of target following (following people that are interested in the brands I sell ONLY) and I'm putting all my effort into building my closet on there. This year I had maybe 7 returns and Posh denied 6, 7th was my fault (undisclosed cosmetic smell- I forgot my hairspray exploded in my bag once). Also the CS responds to emails within 8hrs or so. So looks like this will be my next "go to" after Tradesy.


Interesting. Perhaps I'll have to start target following should I decide to sell agian. Maybe that way I can deter all those annoying lowballers.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I started posh closet in 2014 and I felt like all people wanted to do their was trade their stretched out Aeropostale t-shirts for my double flap chanels. This year I actually did a LOT of target following (following people that are interested in the brands I sell ONLY) and I'm putting all my effort into building my closet on there. This year I had maybe 7 returns and Posh denied 6, 7th was my fault (undisclosed cosmetic smell- I forgot my hairspray exploded in my bag once). Also the CS responds to emails within 8hrs or so. So looks like this will be my next "go to" after Tradesy.


I second that.  even though I haven't come up with "target following" 
I figured out, you need to know how to say "no" and don't waste your time on blah-blah social media kind of thing there, many girls want to leave comments and to chat. starting with lowball offers is common, it doesn't mean you won't get a sale at a reasonable price, just keep counter-offering.


----------



## NANI1972

domifreaka said:


> I started posh closet in 2014 and I felt like all people wanted to do their was trade their stretched out Aeropostale t-shirts for my double flap chanels. This year I actually did a LOT of target following (following people that are interested in the brands I sell ONLY) and I'm putting all my effort into building my closet on there. This year I had maybe 7 returns and Posh denied 6, 7th was my fault (undisclosed cosmetic smell- I forgot my hairspray exploded in my bag once). Also the CS responds to emails within 8hrs or so. So looks like this will be my next "go to" after Tradesy.



 “I felt like all people wanted to do their was trade their stretched out Aeropostale t-shirts for my double flap chanels”

This exactly! Even though I have NO TRADES in my listing I still have ppl asking for trades on Chanel, Givenchy, etc. and they have used clothes and other non designer items on their closet.


----------



## fashion_victim9

so coming back to thredup LUXE. I sent them 25 items. it took a week to arrive and 2.5 weeks to process them and offer prices. Now I see prices but have no idea what is what cause it's just a list of like CL Heels or CL boots, no style names no pictures. Pictures will appear when they post items online and I can't even adjust prices before it cause I have no idea what is what. Some offered prices are good and some are ridic low. I wish I could see at least tiny pics of the items for consideration before they post it. also they sell items without style names / models. just the brand and that's all. you can see they already have some luxe at their site. that's weird and wrong cause many ppl are looking for particular style not just the brand. I shared my thought with Luxe concierge service but I doubt they will change their whole system because of me well we'll see how it goes...


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> so coming back to thredup LUXE. I sent them 25 items. it took a week to arrive and 2.5 weeks to process them and offer prices. Now I see prices but have no idea what is what cause it's just a list of like CL Heels or CL boots, no style names no pictures. Pictures will appear when they post items online and I can't even adjust prices before it cause I have no idea what is what. Some offered prices are good and some are ridic low. I wish I could see at least tiny pics of the items for consideration before they post it. also they sell items without style names / models. just the brand and that's all. you can see they already have some luxe at their site. that's weird and wrong cause many ppl are looking for particular style not just the brand. I shared my thought with Luxe concierge service but I doubt they will change their whole system because of me well we'll see how it goes...


I noticed that when Tradesy relisted my bag, they removed the style number from the title, and it isn't mentioned in the description, which is stupid because people often search by style number for Coach. They also rewrote the description, and neglected to mention that there is a zipper under the flap, instead saying that it has a "front flap with no fastening closures", which I think will make it more difficult to sell. People like this style because of the security of the zipper.


----------



## fashion_victim9

re Tradesy strategy. it's sad, very sad and looks like agony together with this thing about opt in for sale items when they just bite their piece of your profit even if it wasn't for sale at those time. I so hope they will survive after this year no other place increases their fees so often and it seems really bad sign to me like they are very desperately want to reach breakeven point to show their investors that they have potential... tried to google for fresh financial news about Tradesy but didn't find anything interesting.. hope this bubble will not burst cause I'm really into them and regardless all the imperfections I still make good sales there and returns rate is very very law, I had maybe 5 - 7 returns during years and I managed to dispute a couple of them. and still it feels more safe than eBay. best of luck to them and it's not irony


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I noticed that when Tradesy relisted my bag, they removed the style number from the title, and it isn't mentioned in the description, which is stupid because people often search by style number for Coach. They also rewrote the description, and neglected to mention that there is a zipper under the flap, instead saying that it has a "front flap with no fastening closures", which I think will make it more difficult to sell. People like this style because of the security of the zipper.



they are just not into the brand and don't care about such things sadly. same with thredup, they didn't sell luxe items before and they don't think style name matters. you can see they just have heels and boots in the headings https://www.thredup.com/products/women?department_tags=women&text=louboutin&user_search=true


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> so coming back to thredup LUXE. I sent them 25 items. it took a week to arrive and 2.5 weeks to process them and offer prices. Now I see prices but have no idea what is what cause it's just a list of like CL Heels or CL boots, no style names no pictures. Pictures will appear when they post items online and I can't even adjust prices before it cause I have no idea what is what. Some offered prices are good and some are ridic low. I wish I could see at least tiny pics of the items for consideration before they post it. also they sell items without style names / models. just the brand and that's all. you can see they already have some luxe at their site. that's weird and wrong cause many ppl are looking for particular style not just the brand. I shared my thought with Luxe concierge service but I doubt they will change their whole system because of me well we'll see how it goes...


what's their commission rate? for instance in Realreal, it's about 40-50% and "up to 85%" for Birkins, expensive jewelry and watches.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> so coming back to thredup LUXE. I sent them 25 items. it took a week to arrive and 2.5 weeks to process them and offer prices. Now I see prices but have no idea what is what cause it's just a list of like CL Heels or CL boots, no style names no pictures. Pictures will appear when they post items online and I can't even adjust prices before it cause I have no idea what is what. Some offered prices are good and some are ridic low. I wish I could see at least tiny pics of the items for consideration before they post it. also they sell items without style names / models. just the brand and that's all. you can see they already have some luxe at their site. that's weird and wrong cause many ppl are looking for particular style not just the brand. I shared my thought with Luxe concierge service but I doubt they will change their whole system because of me well we'll see how it goes...



Thanks for the update. That must be nerve wracking, but it sounds like you are handling it well! Good luck


----------



## GemsBerry

to think of it, now if you are opted in their sales with new commission rate 22.7% you can pay Tradesy up to *37.7%*?


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> what's their commission rate? for instance in Realreal, it's about 40-50% and "up to 85%" for Birkins, expensive jewelry and watches.



I don't know their ordinary commission but all the buzz was about 0% commission and 100% payout for limited time. it's their promo cause it's a new project for them, pretty tempting, so I jumped in lol


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't know their ordinary commission but all the buzz was about 0% commission and 100% payout for limited time. it's their promo cause it's a new project for them, pretty tempting, so I jumped in lol


thank you, oh so tempting!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the update. That must be nerve wracking, but it sounds like you are handling it well! Good luck



I'm always nerve wracking for the last several months due to different life factors, so it's ok, I'm trying to handle it lol


----------



## bernz84

I finally got the email that Tradesy changed their rates. Gotta love the fake giddyness that is in the message. 

I don't like how they keep emphasizing in the email that you "keep more than 80% of the selling price". Umm, no, you are lying, Tradesy. I get 77% of my earnings because I cash out everything. I don't buy anything on your site because the majority of it is worn out garbage from your business resellers, whom you seem to--for whatever reason--keep at the 9% commission fee.

As for payouts being "faster" due to "behind-the-scenes updates", there was no problem with it in the beginning; you just changed it on a whim this past year so that you could encourage your members to spend their earnings on your website. I guess you got too many complaints instead of increased sales on your end. Ha.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> A small and newish website like Tradesy would presumably want to develop a good reputation in order to be able to compete with the bigger boys. So far, I'm still not impressed.
> 
> *Instead of sending users here to sign up as "cheerleaders" for their site (and there have been at least 5 of them that I recall, now no longer members here), they need to do a better job of vetting authenticators, responding to reports of fakes, making rules that require sellers to use their own pictures of the actual items so buyers will know what they're getting, etc. *
> 
> Although I've read a lot of posts here from buyers and sellers who have had good experiences, I personally won't patronize a site that I can't feel comfortable about. My discomfort with Tradesy is that they seem to mislead members by "assuring" them that they stand behind the items listed on the site, but unless a buyer, seller or reseller questions an item, fakes get sold, buyers get scammed and the cycle of selling fakes continues.
> 
> *Instead of sending people here to tell how great Tradesy is, perhaps Tradesy should read the suggestions made and act on them.* While no site is perfect, the type of occurrence as told by Jackylane and arfit60 should never have happened and if it did, it should have been resolved before their buyers had to go public with it. This type of thing makes Tradesy look even worse than it is.
> 
> And this was only one nightmare posted about problems with transactions. there have been many others discussed in this thread also.



I made the above post (almost) exactly 2 years ago on October 2, 2015 and some of the points I made then are still valid now. It seems that the more Tradesy changes, the more they stay the same. 

The only difference is that Tradesy no longer sends cheerleaders here to sing their praises!  

In the intervening 2 years, they've raised prices/commissions twice while promising better service and better exposure, neither of which has happened.


----------



## poopsie

And the "this is what the raise in your fees is funding". An IPhone app that takes measurements? I don't have an iPhone..........I have android and use a tape measure from the .99 Store. Boot _their_ sales the extra and leave me alone.


----------



## GemsBerry

poopsie said:


> And the "this is what the raise in your fees is funding". An IPhone app that takes measurements? I don't have an iPhone..........I have android and use a tape measure from the .99 Store. Boot _their_ sales the extra and leave me alone.


Yep. I don't even need to measure my designer bags, I go to department store website and get measurements there. thank you Tradesy, this is really "innovative" and will help boost your sales, not fixing your creepy search and promoting all the items _fairly _in your emails.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I made the above post (almost) exactly 2 years ago on October 2, 2015 and some of the points I made then are still valid now. It seems that the more Tradesy changes, the more they stay the same.
> 
> The only difference is that Tradesy no longer sends cheerleaders here to sing their praises!
> 
> In the intervening 2 years, they've raised prices/commissions twice while promising better service and better exposure, neither of which has happened.


I agree. and I remember those days when you were paid upon delivery of non-designer/contemporary items and transfers took 3 days.


----------



## kerryisntreal

I actually laughed out loud last night because I happened to open a tradesy email about new items in my followed searches, and:

1. The prices in the email were not the prices on the site. The site prices were higher. 

2. I felt compelled to click on one of the 3 items pictured in the email & my suspicions were confirmed... It was an obviously fake Balenciaga bag (which I then reported).


----------



## HandbagDiva354

A few days ago when I got notice of the increase I sent Tradesy a complaint. I was surprised a few hours later to receive a response. It's probably their automatic generic response:


----------



## bernz84

HandbagDiva354 said:


> A few days ago when I got notice of the increase I sent Tradesy a complaint. I was surprised a few hours later to receive a response. It's probably their automatic generic response:
> 
> View attachment 3845266
> View attachment 3845267
> View attachment 3845268
> View attachment 3845269


I think they have a standard template and tweak it to whom they're responding to. Here's mine:
_
Thanks for your feedback regarding your experience using the site. With these upcoming commission changes, we have heard your feedback regarding the payouts time frame and we are currently working to get the process to a much quicker pace! We’d be happy to chat more about what this means for you! Here are some details we think will help: 

*What’s the new commission rate?* Our new commission rate is 19.8%. That means, when your item sells, you pocket more than 80% of the selling price. For sellers who choose to withdraw funds from their account, our low 2.9% safe transfer fee will not increase. 
*When does the new commission rate begin?* Any sale made after 12am PDT on October 10, 2017, will incur the new 19.8% commission, regardless of its listing date. 

*Why did we change our commission rate?* For the past 5 years, the Tradesy team has been working hard to build the premier destination for selling and buying luxury designer goods. Because of sellers like you, buyers are in love with the Tradesy experience, and they’re shopping more than ever. We adjusted our commission rate to invest into new features that bring in even more buyers for you! 

*Here are a few upcoming benefits you'll love: *

• Groundbreaking image recognition technology means you snap a photo and we make your listing process easier than ever. 
• No more measuring tape! Our in-app magic measuring tool means you’ll capture accurate dimensions faster — and with less work. 
• Never type tracking numbers again: Snap a photo of your shipping receipt and we’ll automatically populate your tracking number to save you time.
• Boost your earnings without even trying: We’re expanding our marketing efforts to ensure your listings reach more shoppers across more platforms.
• Get payouts faster - you asked we're answering. Behind-the-scenes updates means your payouts will be processed faster.

We hope that you’re as excited as we are about the exciting new selling experience that’s just around the corner — in fact, you’ll be able to enjoy many of these benefits in the next few weeks. Plus, you’ll keep more than 80% of your earnings when you make a sale, while continuing to enjoy the very best service in the industry. 

We value your feedback, so please don't hesitate to reach out. We're here to help!



Thanks,
Christina O_

I wrote back a nasty email and this is what "Christina" said back:

_Thanks for your reply and we do appreciate you selling with Tradesy. It’s understandable to be unhappy about paying more, but we’re confident that this adjustment will best serve our sellers and our business in the long run. We’re committed to ensuring that this increase pays for itself with a better selling experience and more sales for you. 

Please let me know if you have any further feedback as we implement this change - the Tradesy team is listening and values your opinion.


Thanks,
Christina O
Team Tradesy_

To which I replied:

_LOL, ok. What you mean to say is that the increase of fees should pay for the junky returns you can't seem to offload._

Still waiting on a response to that one. I don't think she will.


----------



## whateve

I can't imagine many will take advantage of the feature where you snap a picture of your postage receipt and it uploads your tracking number. If you use Tradesy's label, they already have the tracking number. For items I ship myself, I buy the postage online and just copy and paste the tracking number. It seems like wasted resources to have a programmer develop that feature.


----------



## GemsBerry

bernz84 said:


> I think they have a standard template and tweak it to whom they're responding to. Here's mine:
> _
> Thanks for your feedback regarding your experience using the site. With these upcoming commission changes, we have heard your feedback regarding the payouts time frame and we are currently working to get the process to a much quicker pace! We’d be happy to chat more about what this means for you! Here are some details we think will help:
> 
> *What’s the new commission rate?* Our new commission rate is 19.8%. That means, when your item sells, you pocket more than 80% of the selling price. For sellers who choose to withdraw funds from their account, our low 2.9% safe transfer fee will not increase.
> *When does the new commission rate begin?* Any sale made after 12am PDT on October 10, 2017, will incur the new 19.8% commission, regardless of its listing date.
> 
> *Why did we change our commission rate?* For the past 5 years, the Tradesy team has been working hard to build the premier destination for selling and buying luxury designer goods. Because of sellers like you, buyers are in love with the Tradesy experience, and they’re shopping more than ever. We adjusted our commission rate to invest into new features that bring in even more buyers for you!
> 
> *Here are a few upcoming benefits you'll love: *
> 
> • Groundbreaking image recognition technology means you snap a photo and we make your listing process easier than ever.
> • No more measuring tape! Our in-app magic measuring tool means you’ll capture accurate dimensions faster — and with less work.
> • Never type tracking numbers again: Snap a photo of your shipping receipt and we’ll automatically populate your tracking number to save you time.
> • Boost your earnings without even trying: We’re expanding our marketing efforts to ensure your listings reach more shoppers across more platforms.
> • Get payouts faster - you asked we're answering. Behind-the-scenes updates means your payouts will be processed faster.
> 
> We hope that you’re as excited as we are about the exciting new selling experience that’s just around the corner — in fact, you’ll be able to enjoy many of these benefits in the next few weeks. Plus, you’ll keep more than 80% of your earnings when you make a sale, while continuing to enjoy the very best service in the industry.
> 
> We value your feedback, so please don't hesitate to reach out. We're here to help!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Christina O_
> 
> I wrote back a nasty email and this is what "Christina" said back:
> 
> _Thanks for your reply and we do appreciate you selling with Tradesy. It’s understandable to be unhappy about paying more, but we’re confident that this adjustment will best serve our sellers and our business in the long run. We’re committed to ensuring that this increase pays for itself with a better selling experience and more sales for you.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any further feedback as we implement this change - the Tradesy team is listening and values your opinion.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Christina O
> Team Tradesy_
> 
> To which I replied:
> 
> _LOL, ok. What you mean to say is that the increase of fees should pay for the junky returns you can't seem to offload._
> 
> Still waiting on a response to that one. I don't think she will.


LOL. and Christina O is one of the best there IMO.


----------



## bernz84

You know, I don't think I would've been that mad if they were at least honest with the increase in fees. Something along the lines of, "In order for us to break even, we need to raise the fees, but we will try to make your selling experience more enjoyable by introducing (said features)" would've been "okay", at least to me. Yes, I'd probably still be upset, but I know I wouldn't have been so crass in my emails to them. It was the tone and lack of honesty that just disgusted me.

That and not play favorites by keeping your business sellers at that 9 percent, which, btw, us hobby sellers are paying for.


----------



## GemsBerry

bernz84 said:


> You know, I don't think I would've been that mad if they were at least honest with the increase in fees. Something along the lines of, "In order for us to break even, we need to raise the fees, but we will try to make your selling experience more enjoyable by introducing (said features)" would've been "okay", at least to me. Yes, I'd probably still be upset, but I know I wouldn't have been so crass in my emails to them. It was the tone and lack of honesty that just disgusted me.
> 
> That and not play favorites by keeping your business sellers at that 9 percent, which, btw, us hobby sellers are paying for.


I saw their corporate "culture" went downhill. Lies and rudeness to cover unprofessionalism, inefficiency and shady practices with returns and paying commission (addl sale rates are applied when there's no sales, holding funds forever). they do you a favor responding and the whole tone is "piss off, you should be grateful we deal with you". worst customer support ever (even Vestiaire collective sounds like heaven now).


----------



## fashion_victim9

bernz84 said:


> To which I replied:
> 
> _LOL, ok. What you mean to say is that the increase of fees should pay for the junky returns you can't seem to offload._
> 
> Still waiting on a response to that one. I don't think she will.



that was just rude.


----------



## bernz84

fashion_victim9 said:


> that was just rude.


True, I probably could’ve handled it better. Oh, well, it’s done. Nothing I say will change anything.


----------



## paula3boys

They should’ve increased on businesses before a second increase to people just selling their personal stuff. So glad I pulled out of there a year ago. I check this thread waiting for the out of business posting [emoji38] 

I have never and will never buy on Tradesy. I stopped selling after commission increase and them trying to return my brand new LV pouch from a buyer. Buyer didn’t say it was used but Tradesy tried to. I fought for two weeks and reported them to BBB before I got my money. Never again.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bernz84 said:


> True, I probably could’ve handled it better. Oh, well, it’s done. Nothing I say will change anything.


I would have said the same. No point of sugar coating $hit; it is what it is.


----------



## kerryisntreal

bernz84 said:


> You know, I don't think I would've been that mad if they were at least honest with the increase in fees. Something along the lines of, "In order for us to break even, we need to raise the fees, but we will try to make your selling experience more enjoyable by introducing (said features)" would've been "okay", at least to me. Yes, I'd probably still be upset, but I know I wouldn't have been so crass in my emails to them. It was the tone and lack of honesty that just disgusted me.
> 
> That and not play favorites by keeping your business sellers at that 9 percent, which, btw, us hobby sellers are paying for.



I agree. That fee increase notice was like "yay! Great news!"... I had to reread it because the tone was so not congruent with the news being delivered.

Actually part of what turned me off to Tradesy was the weird tone they have in communications. It's like this faux-femme-rah-rah-yas-girl-treat-yoself kinda persona that (most notably) permeates marketing emails and  (to a lesser extent) customer service correspondence. That brand identity might seem great in a marketing deck, but its execution falls a bit flat. Not sure why they think that works well for the luxury consignor/purchaser audience they're seemingly targeting. And not for nothin... I'm a grown-a$$ woman. I know marketing copy+paste when I see it. 

But yeah. Theyre answering to investors, not to customers. ~Good luck in Q4[emoji92]~


----------



## bernz84

kerryisntreal said:


> I agree. That fee increase notice was like "yay! Great news!"... I had to reread it because the tone was so not congruent with the news being delivered.
> 
> Actually part of what turned me off to Tradesy was the weird tone they have in communications. It's like this faux-femme-rah-rah-yas-girl-treat-yoself kinda persona that (most notably) permeates marketing emails and  (to a lesser extent) customer service correspondence. That brand identity might seem great in a marketing deck, but its execution falls a bit flat. Not sure why they think that works well for the luxury consignor/purchaser audience they're seemingly targeting. And not for nothin... I'm a grown-a$$ woman. I know marketing copy+paste when I see it.
> 
> But yeah. Theyre answering to investors, not to customers. ~Good luck in Q4[emoji92]~


Yep, _that tone_ is what really got me mad. It came off as a condescending slap in the face; do they really think we’re that stupid? A little transparency would’ve been nice, but they couldn’t even do that.

By the way, I only got that email because I was asked to provide feedback about my overall Tradesy experience. I never got the email that everyone else got about the change in fees, etc. I had expressed my disappointment in the rise of fees and said I heard a rumor that they were going to raise fees again. I also stated that it wasn’t fair that the business sellers stay at the old 9% when the rest of us had to accommodate for them.

The response back was just a copy paste without any acknowledgement of my disappointment. Hence I got angry. Granted, I could’ve said things _nicer _but it was clear they didn’t care.


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> Yep, _that tone_ is what really got me mad. It came off as a condescending slap in the face; do they really think we’re that stupid? A little transparency would’ve been nice, but they couldn’t even do that.
> 
> By the way, I only got that email because I was asked to provide feedback about my overall Tradesy experience. I never got the email that everyone else got about the change in fees, etc. I had expressed my disappointment in the rise of fees and said I heard a rumor that they were going to raise fees again. I also stated that it wasn’t fair that the business sellers stay at the old 9% when the rest of us had to accommodate for them.
> 
> The response back was just a copy paste without any acknowledgement of my disappointment. Hence I got angry. Granted, I could’ve said things _nicer _but it was clear they didn’t care.


I never got the email that the fees were going up either. It was in a pop-up when I logged into Tradesy.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I never got the email that the fees were going up either. It was in a pop-up when I logged into Tradesy.


it looks like you are at the bottom of their mailing list. I believe I'm in the middle bec I learn about promos etc from here, then I get emails and app notifications. Tradesy needs to fix it because buyers can be left in the dark too.


----------



## Fullcloset

BeenBurned said:


> I'm so glad I pulled out last year when they raised their rates.
> 
> Since then, so many of you who are still there have complained about poor service, unauthorized and unwarranted returns, poor exposure, items being put on sale when you didn't opt in, etc.
> 
> As I posted below, unless members put their money where their mouths are, Tradesy will assume you're happy with the status quo. They continue to rake in more $$ and you get less from them.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-445#post-30872033


You are correct. As of the rate gauge - I just put my Tradesy shop on permanent "vacation" & am moving everything back to Ebay until I get set up at Mercari. So long Tradesy - I hope your investors all pull out & you go bankrupt.


----------



## whateve

I sold two more items today before the rate change but both were under $50 so the rate won't be going up. I wonder if I make any sales in the next two days if Tradesy will hold off on posting them until after the rate change is in effect.


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> that was just rude.


But truthful and completely justified. My response  even ruder - Don't treat me like an idiot Tradesy - your real rates increased over 50% since I started listing - its not in any way beneficial - sales are down, the number of views is close to nothing compared to hundreds of views for my same listings on other Platforms & your service is down by 220%. Just say - you want to chase everyone not selling chanel or LV in bulk from your website (whether real or fake- nowadays you don't much seem to care & still can't authenticate properly anyway) , and if people are stupid enough to keep listing on your platform, you will just hold their earnings for 3 weeks and send all their returns back them.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> But truthful and completely justified. My response  even ruder - Don't treat me like an idiot Tradesy - your real rates increased over 50% since I started listing - its not in any way beneficial - sales are down, the number of views is close to nothing compared to hundreds of views for my same listings on other Platforms & your service is down by 220%. Just say - you want to chase everyone not selling chanel or LV in bulk from your website (whether real or fake- nowadays you don't much seem to care & still can't authenticate properly anyway) , and if people are stupid enough to keep listing on your platform, you will just hold their earnings for 3 weeks and send all their returns back them.


The rates went up over 100%, not 50%. They were originally 9, now it is over 18.


----------



## luv2run41

I stopped selling and buying on there a while ago. I enjoyed Tradesy when it began so sad those days are over.


----------



## lsuzzie

I have been a seller on Tradesy since 2014 and I have been following this forum for quite some time. I agree with everyone that Tradesy is on the way down. It is quite evident in all the negative Glassdoor reviews by their employees (https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Tradesy-Reviews-E812993.htm?sort.sortType=RD&sort.ascending=false). It's probably only a matter of time before they shut down.


----------



## GemsBerry

lsuzzie said:


> I have been a seller on Tradesy since 2014 and I have been following this forum for quite some time. I agree with everyone that Tradesy is on the way down. It is quite evident in all the negative Glassdoor reviews by their employees (https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Tradesy-Reviews-E812993.htm?sort.sortType=RD&sort.ascending=false). It's probably only a matter of time before they shut down.


OMG, thank you for posting what an interesting read. they should have stated with hiring great STO from the beginning, they've lost on platform, they are the worst in the industry compared to PM, RR etc.
And dogs are peeing on my returned bags, that explains all the signs of wear that were not there LOL
"- the leadership are lost. they just fired the cto and everyone expects another batch of firings or maybe layoffs as well
- a LOT of people are looking for jobs or waiting for the company to get acquired of fail
- marketing is lost and just sends the same discount emails time and time again
- the small dogs are untrained and not potty trained and the owners pay no attention to them letting them pee in the..."
"Upper management is incredibly incompetent. They have zero emotional intelligence, lack leadership skills".
"some people are grossly overpaid". "management sucks up all the money". "meal plans delivered to CEO and CPO".


----------



## BeenBurned

lsuzzie said:


> I have been a seller on Tradesy since 2014 and I have been following this forum for quite some time. I agree with everyone that Tradesy is on the way down. It is quite evident in all the negative Glassdoor reviews by their employees (https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Tradesy-Reviews-E812993.htm?sort.sortType=RD&sort.ascending=false). It's probably only a matter of time before they shut down.


That explains a LOT! Thank you!


----------



## bernz84

lsuzzie said:


> I have been a seller on Tradesy since 2014 and I have been following this forum for quite some time. I agree with everyone that Tradesy is on the way down. It is quite evident in all the negative Glassdoor reviews by their employees (https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Tradesy-Reviews-E812993.htm?sort.sortType=RD&sort.ascending=false). It's probably only a matter of time before they shut down.


Hmm, lots of them seem to criticize the marketing team, which we’ve been doing here, too! Their marketing team is terrible!!! And reading this makes me not feel any remorse for what I said—both to them directly and on here.

Also, personally I don't think it's good news when the company fires the CTO...I guess it really is only a matter of time until Tradesy goes under for good!


----------



## GemsBerry

"Tradesy has been sliding downhill consistently for the past 8 months. It isn't the positive work environment it used to be, and it's slowly getting worse. " Dec 2016
exactly what we observed here...


----------



## ToriChan

Pulling all my listings with tradesy. They are dead and now have pulled some sneaky stuff on me. 

Sold a purse, was delivered and after 4 days I withdrew my funds. On the 5th day, they reverse the direct deposit and say the bag is being returned to me. Apparently it was reviewed already at their warehouse and it wasn't how I described it. You mean to tell me that the buyer sent the item back and it was deemed not described correctly by tradesy's team within 4 days? I don't think it ever got to the warehouse. Also the finds were already released, tradesy should have accepted it and resold in their closet because it was as described.

But then all the sudden I get a withdraw of $60 to my debit card I use to withdraw funds to! And they have already cancelled the direct deposit, so tradesy just took $60 of my own money without any approval. Just got off the phone with them- the rep had to call me back once she heard from their Trust and Safety department who said it was an error and they will be refunding it. 

This is just an FYI for those selling still on the platform- I would be very concerned if you have anything linked with them.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Pulling all my listings with tradesy. They are dead and now have pulled some sneaky stuff on me.
> 
> Sold a purse, was delivered and after 4 days I withdrew my funds. On the 5th day, they reverse the direct deposit and say the bag is being returned to me. Apparently it was reviewed already at their warehouse and it wasn't how I described it. You mean to tell me that the buyer sent the item back and it was deemed not described correctly by tradesy's team within 4 days? I don't think it ever got to the warehouse. Also the finds were already released, tradesy should have accepted it and resold in their closet because it was as described.
> 
> But then all the sudden I get a withdraw of $60 to my debit card I use to withdraw funds to! And they have already cancelled the direct deposit, so tradesy just took $60 of my own money without any approval. Just got off the phone with them- the rep had to call me back once she heard from their Trust and Safety department who said it was an error and they will be refunding it.
> 
> This is just an FYI for those selling still on the platform- I would be very concerned if you have anything linked with them.


That's terrible! I don't withdraw to a bank account as I don't want Tradesy to have access. I only use Paypal. I wonder how Paypal would handle a dispute of that kind.

On another note, my daughter got money through friends and family on paypal from an acquaintance, and months later, it was reversed, as the sender claimed it was not authorized. So, just a warning, even friends and family money can be taken back.


----------



## GemsBerry

ToriChan said:


> Pulling all my listings with tradesy. They are dead and now have pulled some sneaky stuff on me.
> 
> Sold a purse, was delivered and after 4 days I withdrew my funds. On the 5th day, they reverse the direct deposit and say the bag is being returned to me. Apparently it was reviewed already at their warehouse and it wasn't how I described it. You mean to tell me that the buyer sent the item back and it was deemed not described correctly by tradesy's team within 4 days? I don't think it ever got to the warehouse. Also the finds were already released, tradesy should have accepted it and resold in their closet because it was as described.
> 
> But then all the sudden I get a withdraw of $60 to my debit card I use to withdraw funds to! And they have already cancelled the direct deposit, so tradesy just took $60 of my own money without any approval. Just got off the phone with them- the rep had to call me back once she heard from their Trust and Safety department who said it was an error and they will be refunding it.
> 
> This is just an FYI for those selling still on the platform- I would be very concerned if you have anything linked with them.


it happened to me before, even worse than that. sold bag for $1300, on 5th day BEFORE deposit hit my bank Tradesy took money from my account saying the bag is being returned to me. deposit reached my bank one week later. nice, huh?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> On another note, my daughter got money through friends and family on paypal from an acquaintance, and months later, it was reversed, as the sender claimed it was not authorized. So, just a warning, even friends and family money can be taken back.


OT re tradesy but I think your daughter can dispute that one!


----------



## BeenBurned

lsuzzie said:


> I have been a seller on Tradesy since 2014 and I have been following this forum for quite some time. I agree with everyone that Tradesy is on the way down. It is quite evident in all the negative Glassdoor reviews by their employees (https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Tradesy-Reviews-E812993.htm?sort.sortType=RD&sort.ascending=false). It's probably only a matter of time before they shut down.


This one quote from one of the former employees is so true! And in fact, Tradesy used to send their cheerleaders here (to TPF) in attempts to diffuse their negative publicity: 

_"Someone will read this and may cover it up with fake positive ones. Management is known to be a complete bomb ready to explode soon. The CEO is a capital B word unless you're on her list of favorites."_


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> OT re tradesy but I think your daughter can dispute that one!


I'll tell her.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'll tell her.


Find the policy within PP's TOS and have her quote it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

_-I love dogs and I'm a proud owner of two fur babies, however, working with dogs is not conducive to productivity. Constant barking affects concentration. The elevator smells like dog urine and the back stairs have urine stains on the wall. I've witnessed multiple dogs defecate inside the office.

- the small dogs are untrained and not potty trained and the owners pay no attention to them letting them pee in the office and bark at coworkers

- And let's not forget the dogs. So so many dogs. Most of which are untrained and will pee with abandon anywhere they see fit. I LOVE dogs. I have a dog myself. I would never bring my dog to work if it habitually defecated in a place where I'm supposed to conduct business (no pun intended).
_
That is hilarious! maybe if there were no dogs there, people would actually work? What I would choose between working for salary and cuddling with dogs during working paid hours? Obv answer and I can imagine that smell and reaction on it when they meet potential investors in the office!


----------



## ToriChan

GemsBerry said:


> it happened to me before, even worse than that. sold bag for $1300, on 5th day BEFORE deposit hit my bank Tradesy took money from my account saying the bag is being returned to me. deposit reached my bank one week later. nice, huh?



Ugh. So bad that they are doing this. What was weird was my payout was for $150- but in addition to canceling the deposit, they billed the $60 to my account. It was such a weird number too. It made me feel like I had been compromised- which I still do, i'm going to have my bank issue me a new debit card when the refund clears.


----------



## domifreaka

ToriChan said:


> Pulling all my listings with tradesy. They are dead and now have pulled some sneaky stuff on me.
> 
> Sold a purse, was delivered and after 4 days I withdrew my funds. On the 5th day, they reverse the direct deposit and say the bag is being returned to me. Apparently it was reviewed already at their warehouse and it wasn't how I described it. You mean to tell me that the buyer sent the item back and it was deemed not described correctly by tradesy's team within 4 days? I don't think it ever got to the warehouse. Also the finds were already released, tradesy should have accepted it and resold in their closet because it was as described.
> 
> But then all the sudden I get a withdraw of $60 to my debit card I use to withdraw funds to! And they have already cancelled the direct deposit, so tradesy just took $60 of my own money without any approval. Just got off the phone with them- the rep had to call me back once she heard from their Trust and Safety department who said it was an error and they will be refunding it.
> 
> This is just an FYI for those selling still on the platform- I would be very concerned if you have anything linked with them.



I just had a similar situation. Received my money, saw the bag in Abbys closet. 6 days letter money was pulled and the bag is being returned to me. " you mentioned leather aging but did not mention leather cracks".
Also the same week they pulled my other funds that they released the day before. I called them and they said they made an exception for the buyer because he sent them an email asking to return that they did the not see. (how is that my fault??)
This same buyer bought a LV keepall bandouliere from me, and returned it WITHOUT the strap claiming he didn't get one. The damn strap is almost as expensive as the bag itself!!! Tradesy took his side, shipped me back the bag without strap. I called them and flipped out, 500 sales with them and now I would try to cheat someone by keeping the strap?! They said there is nothing they could do because I didn't videotape my package.

They sent back ALL of my recent returns, and their excuses were sad. " mentioned but didn't capture, gentle scuff on piping, some gentle odor".

I haven't listed anything new in over 2 weeks and honestly at this point I have no desire to do any more business with them. I calculated it and they made about $40,000 in commission IN MY CLOSET ALONE.


----------



## domifreaka

kerryisntreal said:


> I agree. That fee increase notice was like "yay! Great news!"... I had to reread it because the tone was so not congruent with the news being delivered.
> 
> Actually part of what turned me off to Tradesy was the weird tone they have in communications. It's like this faux-femme-rah-rah-yas-girl-treat-yoself kinda persona that (most notably) permeates marketing emails and  (to a lesser extent) customer service correspondence. That brand identity might seem great in a marketing deck, but its execution falls a bit flat. Not sure why they think that works well for the luxury consignor/purchaser audience they're seemingly targeting. And not for nothin... I'm a grown-a$$ woman. I know marketing copy+paste when I see it.
> 
> But yeah. Theyre answering to investors, not to customers. ~Good luck in Q4[emoji92]~



you mean you don't like the 'Hi There! Aloha! Thanks for reaching out! We are currently walking out dogs on the beach while enjoying the Cali breeze. But no worries! we promise to get back to you with a copy and paste response in less than 5 business days! Go women!"


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> I just had a similar situation. Received my money, saw the bag in Abbys closet. 6 days letter money was pulled and the bag is being returned to me. " you mentioned leather aging but did not mention leather cracks".
> Also the same week they pulled my other funds that they released the day before. I called them and they said they made an exception for the buyer because he sent them an email asking to return that they did the not see. (how is that my fault??)
> This same buyer bought a LV keepall bandouliere from me, and returned it WITHOUT the strap claiming he didn't get one. The damn strap is almost as expensive as the bag itself!!! Tradesy took his side, shipped me back the bag without strap. I called them and flipped out, 500 sales with them and now I would try to cheat someone by keeping the strap?! They said there is nothing they could do because I didn't videotape my package.
> 
> They sent back ALL of my recent returns, and their excuses were sad. " mentioned but didn't capture, gentle scuff on piping, some gentle odor".
> 
> I haven't listed anything new in over 2 weeks and honestly at this point I have no desire to do any more business with them. I calculated it and they made about $40,000 in commission IN MY CLOSET ALONE.


Wha? that's horrible, and I'm complaining about couple of returns pushed on me, one was misauthenticated, second was worn by someone after I shipped it. 



domifreaka said:


> you mean you don't like the 'Hi There! Aloha! Thanks for reaching out! We are currently walking out dogs on the beach while enjoying the Cali breeze. But no worries! we promise to get back to you with a copy and paste response in less than 5 business days! Go women!"


This "walking out dogs on the beach" and wearing your returned items while we are having a free corporate happy hour and get wasted.


----------



## ToriChan

domifreaka said:


> I just had a similar situation. Received my money, saw the bag in Abbys closet. 6 days letter money was pulled and the bag is being returned to me. " you mentioned leather aging but did not mention leather cracks".
> Also the same week they pulled my other funds that they released the day before. I called them and they said they made an exception for the buyer because he sent them an email asking to return that they did the not see. (how is that my fault??)
> This same buyer bought a LV keepall bandouliere from me, and returned it WITHOUT the strap claiming he didn't get one. The damn strap is almost as expensive as the bag itself!!! Tradesy took his side, shipped me back the bag without strap. I called them and flipped out, 500 sales with them and now I would try to cheat someone by keeping the strap?! They said there is nothing they could do because I didn't videotape my package.
> 
> They sent back ALL of my recent returns, and their excuses were sad. " mentioned but didn't capture, gentle scuff on piping, some gentle odor".
> 
> I haven't listed anything new in over 2 weeks and honestly at this point I have no desire to do any more business with them. I calculated it and they made about $40,000 in commission IN MY CLOSET ALONE.



WOAH! This again confirms my reaction to pull all my listings and get a new debit card I was using to deposit funds onto. That is very shady, bad business. I am also concerned there will be random returns if I stayed with them. I've also sold a lot through their site. 110+ item. I started in 2014/2015 when they started getting big. I truly think any buyers they may have had have moved back onto more App friendly shopping sites, like Poshmark, Mercari, and eBay.  In 2018, we will start hearing that tradesy has drastically cut down their employees and I'm thinking they will start with the phone line.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Find the policy within PP's TOS and have her quote it.


Just to be clear, she wasn't selling anything and trying to cheat the system. It was a friend of her boyfriend's who owed him some money and gave it to her paypal because her boyfriend didn't have a paypal account. I believe it was the friend's mother's account that was used.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Just to be clear, she wasn't selling anything and trying to cheat the system. It was a friend of her boyfriend's who owed him some money and gave it to her paypal because her boyfriend didn't have a paypal account. I believe it was the friend's mother's account that was used.


I inferred that from your post. My youngest son will send me money through F&F to repay his IOU. I can't imagine that he'd dispute a payment afterwards.

Here's some info from their community boards and an answer from a PP employee. Note that the post is from 3 years ago but it still applies:
Can you dispute a friends and family payment?
_

_
_




PayPal_Adrian

PayPal Employee

‎Jul-17-2014 04:36 PM
_
*Re: Can you dispute a friends and family payment?*
_Hi everyone,

Payments sent through the Friends and Family option are not eligible for Buyer Protection at this time.

If you are paying for an item, goods, or service, we strongly recommend against marking it as Friends and Family.

So, stay safe and don't use this if you're purchasing something - you might be hurting yourself in the long run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Adrian_

From the User Agreement -- 
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/useragreement-full#sending-money
*Ineligible items and transactions under PayPal’s Purchase Protection program*
Payments for the following are not eligible for reimbursement under PayPal Purchase Protection:

Real estate, including residential property.
Financial products or investments of any kind.
Businesses (when you buy or invest in a business).
Vehicles, including, but not limited to, motor vehicles, motorcycles, caravans, aircraft and boats.
Significantly Not As Described claims for custom-made items.
Donations including payments on crowdfunding platforms.
Items prohibited by the PayPal Acceptable Use Policy.
For Item Not Received claims, items which you collect in person or arrange to be collected on your behalf, including items bought in a seller’s store location.
Industrial machinery used in manufacturing.
Anything purchased from, or an amount paid to, a government agency.
Stored value items such as gift cards and pre-paid cards.
Gambling, gaming and/or any other activity with an entry fee and a prize.
*Payments sent using PayPal’s friends and family functionality. *
Payments made using PayPal Payouts and Mass Pay or guest checkout transactions (i.e. not sent using your PayPal account).


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I inferred that from your post. My youngest son will send me money through F&F to repay his IOU. I can't imagine that he'd dispute a payment afterwards.
> 
> Here's some info from their community boards and an answer from a PP employee. Note that the post is from 3 years ago but it still applies:
> Can you dispute a friends and family payment?
> _
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal_Adrian
> 
> PayPal Employee
> 
> ‎Jul-17-2014 04:36 PM
> _
> *Re: Can you dispute a friends and family payment?*
> _Hi everyone,
> 
> Payments sent through the Friends and Family option are not eligible for Buyer Protection at this time.
> 
> If you are paying for an item, goods, or service, we strongly recommend against marking it as Friends and Family.
> 
> So, stay safe and don't use this if you're purchasing something - you might be hurting yourself in the long run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Adrian_
> 
> From the User Agreement --
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/useragreement-full#sending-money
> *Ineligible items and transactions under PayPal’s Purchase Protection program*
> Payments for the following are not eligible for reimbursement under PayPal Purchase Protection:
> 
> Real estate, including residential property.
> Financial products or investments of any kind.
> Businesses (when you buy or invest in a business).
> Vehicles, including, but not limited to, motor vehicles, motorcycles, caravans, aircraft and boats.
> Significantly Not As Described claims for custom-made items.
> Donations including payments on crowdfunding platforms.
> Items prohibited by the PayPal Acceptable Use Policy.
> For Item Not Received claims, items which you collect in person or arrange to be collected on your behalf, including items bought in a seller’s store location.
> Industrial machinery used in manufacturing.
> Anything purchased from, or an amount paid to, a government agency.
> Stored value items such as gift cards and pre-paid cards.
> Gambling, gaming and/or any other activity with an entry fee and a prize.
> *Payments sent using PayPal’s friends and family functionality. *
> Payments made using PayPal Payouts and Mass Pay or guest checkout transactions (i.e. not sent using your PayPal account).


I was reading a paypal community discussion that seemed to imply that an unauthorized use claim might allow the sender to get their money back, which is what happened.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I was reading a paypal community discussion that seemed to imply that an unauthorized use claim might allow the sender to get their money back, which is what happened.


Ugh!


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> I was reading a paypal community discussion that seemed to imply that an unauthorized use claim might allow the sender to get their money back, which is what happened.



Do you have any correspondence when the payment was made between you and the sender? i.e. texts, emails. This could help defend your case.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Do you have any correspondence when the payment was made between you and the sender? i.e. texts, emails. This could help defend your case.


I doubt it. It was my daughter, not me, and it was money from her boyfriend's friend who owed him money. I think he used his mom's account or credit card to pay it, and she was probably the one who claimed unauthorized use. It was at least a month after the money was sent.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I doubt it. It was my daughter, not me, and it was money from her boyfriend's friend who owed him money. I think he used his mom's account or credit card to pay it, and she was probably the one who claimed unauthorized use. It was at least a month after the money was sent.


Maybe the mother doesn't know her son used the account and she didn't think to ask him.

Perhaps your daughter can call him (or her acquaintance) and tell them that she's going to contact the mother.

ETA: I assume your daughter knows the email address associated with the account so she could send an email to the mother.


----------



## GemsBerry

in their last two emails Tradesy overly used term "innovative".
_"Our Marketing Team has been hard at work developing an innovative social media campaign that features elite influencers and everyday fashion lovers "_
1. there's nothing innovative about the whole thing, they are slacking way behind other platforms.
2. they don't even know what the term means, looks like high school girls write this stuff. product can be innovative, not campaign.

Oh,I just scrolled down to _three-days Star Wars-themed hackathon _


----------



## JC Fulton

I have used Tradesy to sell gently used items for the past few years. The items that I sold tended to be typical mall brands. They implemented new policies no longer allowing you to sell items under $10 and upping their commision on any item under $50 to be $7.50. Allowing you to keep your previously listed items under $10 posted without the $7.50. They raised their commision again, and at that time made it to where if you viewed or edited your $10 and under postings the $7.50 would be taken out. On some items this would end up, if the item sold, you would essentially owe Tradesy money. They have tried to push out good sellers, but ones that did not exclusively sell super pricey items. It is unfortunate as it is one of the easiest selling platforms to navigate. I guess the good platforms are reserved for the lucky ones that can afford the high end items.


----------



## whateve

JC Fulton said:


> I have used Tradesy to sell gently used items for the past few years. The items that I sold tended to be typical mall brands. They implemented new policies no longer allowing you to sell items under $10 and upping their commision on any item under $50 to be $7.50. Allowing you to keep your previously listed items under $10 posted without the $7.50. They raised their commision again, and at that time made it to where if you viewed or edited your $10 and under postings the $7.50 would be taken out. On some items this would end up, if the item sold, you would essentially owe Tradesy money. They have tried to push out good sellers, but ones that did not exclusively sell super pricey items. It is unfortunate as it is one of the easiest selling platforms to navigate. I guess the good platforms are reserved for the lucky ones that can afford the high end items.


The under $10 policy didn't affect me. I won't put in the effort to take pictures, write a description, and pack up and ship an item if I'm going to net less than $10. It's just not worth it to me. I can see why Tradesy doesn't want to deal with them either. For cheaper items like these, I'll bundle them.


----------



## whateve

When I click on one of my recently sold items, it says sold but for the seller it shows my buyer, not me! It's not relisted. She has only had it for 3 days so the money isn't due to be released yet. I wonder if this means she is returning it, or reselling it herself?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> When I click on one of my recently sold items, it says sold but for the seller it shows my buyer, not me! It's not relisted. She has only had it for 3 days so the money isn't due to be released yet. I wonder if this means she is returning it, or reselling it herself?


I had this happen for an item a long time ago. When I looked at it in my sales, it's still listed as no longer available in the closet of the person who bought it from me. I have no idea why. I remember I initially thought she was going to resell it.


----------



## kateincali

I just want to vent somewhere...

Sold a bag in the 28th. Delivered on the 2nd. Because they now apparently release funds at midnight on the 4th (technically 5th) day, I couldn't transfer until the 7th, a Saturday.

I know it says it takes 3-7 business days to hit your bank so it's not like I didn't know it was a possibility, but I've never actually had it take more than 3. The 18th is the 7th day and hopefully it's in then. It's not a lot of money but it's stressing me out that it's taking so long.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

faith_ann said:


> I just want to vent somewhere...
> 
> Sold a bag in the 28th. Delivered on the 2nd. Because they now apparently release funds at midnight on the 4th (technically 5th) day, I couldn't transfer until the 7th, a Saturday.
> 
> I know it says it takes 3-7 business days to hit your bank so it's not like I didn't know it was a possibility, but I've never actually had it take more than 3. The 18th is the 7th day and hopefully it's in then. It's not a lot of money but it's stressing me out that it's taking so long.



I’m with you.  My transfer request was on 10/4.  I emailed them after the 7th day and she stated the holiday on 10/9 may cause a delay.[emoji848]

View attachment 3853849


----------



## kateincali

HeartMyMJs said:


> I’m with you.  My transfer request was on 10/4.  I emailed them after the 7th day and she stated the holiday on 10/9 may cause a delay.[emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3853849



Ridiculous. They must have a serious cash flow problem.

I'm not a huge fan of Poshmark but at least they're consistent when it comes to payouts.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

faith_ann said:


> Ridiculous. They must have a serious cash flow problem.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Poshmark but at least they're consistent when it comes to payouts.



Yes I agree.  I was thinking of selling more with Posh.


----------



## kateincali

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes I agree.  I was thinking of selling more with Posh.



Has your money transferred yet? Mine hasn't. I am not thrilled.

Posh is all right but the social aspect of it, which you need to participate in for exposure, is not my thing. You have to put so much time into it (sharing. parties. meh.) and it gets exhausting fast.


----------



## kateincali

I called and was told it'll be deposited tomorrow. Hope so.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

faith_ann said:


> Has your money transferred yet? Mine hasn't. I am not thrilled.
> 
> Posh is all right but the social aspect of it, which you need to participate in for exposure, is not my thing. You have to put so much time into it (sharing. parties. meh.) and it gets exhausting fast.



Hi, just today.  It’s about time.  Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## kateincali

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi, just today.  It’s about time.  Hope you get yours soon.



That's good. Finally! 

Supposedly it'll be in tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

faith_ann said:


> That's good. Finally!
> 
> Supposedly it'll be in tomorrow. We'll see.



I know, finally!!!  This was the longest wait for me.  Hopefully you get yours tomorrow!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tradesy had the gall to send me an email  "Tradesy Seller Tips" ...telling me to lower the price of 3 items to get more sells. WTF???
If they hadn't raised commission twice they would've already sold!


----------



## NANI1972

I requested a deposit on the 8th still nothing, I’m over this! 
Plus the commission increase.
I haven’t sold anything on Tradesy in three weeks now.

I’m getting ready to just sell everything off the Yoogi’s etc.


----------



## GemsBerry

My deposit took 12 days from Oct 6 to 18. Given that I shipped it on September 27, it takes 22 days to get my money on Tradesy. vs Posh where it's usually 6 days (2-3 days for delivery, 2-3 days for acceptance, 1 day for deposit).


----------



## kateincali

NANI1972 said:


> I requested a deposit on the 8th still nothing, I’m over this!
> Plus the commission increase.
> I haven’t sold anything on Tradesy in three weeks now.
> 
> I’m getting ready to just sell everything off the Yoogi’s etc.



If I had that option, I would do that, too. Much less stressful. Unfortunately, I'm a Marc Jacobs girl and no place pays more than pennies for MJ these days.

The transfer was finally in my account this morning, at least. For a bag sold on the 28th and delivered on the 2nd. Yikes.


----------



## CSamoylov

Yeah it's been taking up to 10 days to get my funds into Paypal from Tradesy!


----------



## treschicgirl

I sold a $400 bag and a $900 bag within a day of each other.  The $400 was transferred to PayPal 4 days before the $900 was.  I don't know why but I found it troubling.

Also, does anyone have any opinion of the Tradesy commission boost? From 15.9% to 20.9%!  Not including the 2.9% transfer fee.  That's almost a 25% commission to sell your bag on Tradesy!  And then having to wait weeks to get money transferred to PayPal is seriously unbelievable!


----------



## whateve

Has anyone sold a bag with the new commission? I sold two items over a week ago but they were under $50, so not subject to the higher commission. It seems really slow now. Maybe they aren't getting the results they thought they would. If most people either raised their prices or removed their items in response to the higher commission, they could end up with even fewer sales and less money than before.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Has anyone sold a bag with the new commission? I sold two items over a week ago but they were under $50, so not subject to the higher commission. It seems really slow now. Maybe they aren't getting the results they thought they would. If most people either raised their prices or removed their items in response to the higher commission, they could end up with even fewer sales and less money than before.



I did sell 6 items since then, things are going pretty good for me honestly. and I raised prices for most of my items the day before they raised their fee


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> I did sell 6 items since then, things are going pretty good for me honestly. and I raised prices for most of my items the day before they raised their fee



and another sale a minute ago. September and October are great for me after dead summer


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> and another sale a minute ago. September and October are great for me after dead summer


August was a record month for me. September was just average. October started out good but the second half of the month is slow.


----------



## nicole0612

I removed all of my items because I was starting to get concerned that if they go out of business suddenly I might never get paid. On top of the stress of the new returns process it just was not worth it. I had steady sales on Tradesy, but it did decreased over time. I would like to buy something on Tradesy if they have a good coupon soon, I have purchased from the seller before so I am not worried about needing to deal with a potential return.


----------



## calflu

poopsie said:


> And the "this is what the raise in your fees is funding". An IPhone app that takes measurements? I don't have an iPhone..........I have android and use a tape measure from the .99 Store. Boot _their_ sales the extra and leave me alone.





GemsBerry said:


> Yep. I don't even need to measure my designer bags, I go to department store website and get measurements there. thank you Tradesy, this is really "innovative" and will help boost your sales, not fixing your creepy search and promoting all the items _fairly _in your emails.



This!!!! I laughed at this too

Tradesy has become so unfriendly for small time sellers and I really don’t know why this is an improvement when you can simply google the measurements 

They can’t even fix the pic cropping problems from iOS app or poor search results on their app/site


----------



## whateve

I'm frustrated because a buyer just made an offer on an item that I couldn't accept because the fees eat up too much. However, the price she offered is what I have it listed on ebay for. I wish I could tell her to do an image search.


----------



## bernz84

nicole0612 said:


> I removed all of my items because I was starting to get concerned that if they go out of business suddenly I might never get paid. On top of the stress of the new returns process it just was not worth it. I had steady sales on Tradesy, but it did decreased over time. I would like to buy something on Tradesy if they have a good coupon soon, I have purchased from the seller before so I am not worried about needing to deal with a potential return.


I made screenshots of all my previous sales, removed my Paypal account, and put my account on indefinite vacation.


----------



## GemsBerry

bernz84 said:


> I made screenshots of all my previous sales, removed my Paypal account, and put my account on indefinite vacation.


I put vacation mode on too. I don't have time to go through all my listings to revise prices, while I need to repond to multiple lowballers or ppl who want the item now because they are leaving, yet they never place an order, stuff like that.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I just hope they become more aggressive with the coupon codes. I'm going to stick with them STILL because of the seller protection.


----------



## laurie00

12 days and still counting for them to make the transfer to my  bank account.  This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## whateve

I initiated a withdrawal on the 17th and it hit my Paypal account yesterday, the 23rd, so almost a week.


----------



## Jojojz

I also sold a few items after the fee increase. They substantially extended time for fund withdraw. They put longer hold on the money before move it to your balance. They also wait a lot longer before they initiate the transfer to your bank account. I wonder why they are holding our money for so much longer. Are they having some issues with their running cost? I am really concerned.


----------



## whateve

Jojojz said:


> I also sold a few items after the fee increase. They substantially extended time for fund withdraw. They put longer hold on the money before move it to your balance. They also wait a lot longer before they initiate the transfer to your bank account. I wonder why they are holding our money for so much longer. Are they having some issues with their running cost? I am really concerned.


I sold a few items since the increase. They held the money until after midnight on the 5th day, which is what it has been for awhile. It took a week to get the money transferred to Paypal. I have several due to be delivered tomorrow so I'll see if the wait time will be longer for those.


----------



## NANI1972

Codes!


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Codes!
> 
> View attachment 3862835


Thank you for always posting the codes!  I never get the emails anymore.
I need a huge code though for a purchase I can't quite justify in price


----------



## Michelle1x

faith_ann said:


> Has your money transferred yet? Mine hasn't. I am not thrilled.
> 
> Posh is all right but the social aspect of it, which you need to participate in for exposure, is not my thing. You have to put so much time into it (sharing. parties. meh.) and it gets exhausting fast.



totally agree about Poshmark.  That site drives me nuts, I'd much rather sell on Tradesy.  There is no way to shut off the lowball offers on Poshmark and there are multiple ways for buyers to lowball you- recently a bunch of people put some of my items in a bundle or some such BS- apparently I am supposed to cut them some special deal if they do that- what a waste of time!  But tradesy is starting to concern me.  It is taking a lot longer to get paid.... A LOT LONGER.  They have good backers and a great board of directors so cash flow really shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michelle1x said:


> totally agree about Poshmark.  That site drives me nuts, I'd much rather sell on Tradesy.  There is no way to shut off the lowball offers on Poshmark and there are multiple ways for buyers to lowball you- recently a bunch of people put some of my items in a bundle or some such BS- apparently I am supposed to cut them some special deal if they do that- what a waste of time!  But tradesy is starting to concern me.  It is taking a lot longer to get paid.... A LOT LONGER.  They have good backers and a great board of directors so cash flow really shouldn't be a problem.



I learned to just ignore the low ballers. If someone makes an offer less than half my asking price I just ignore them. Some people say to counter every offer even low ones but I'm tired of playing those games. I've found that if I hold out someone will buy at asking price. I like that Poshmark sends the money on time and transfer to PayPal is usually just a day or two.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Michelle1x said:


> totally agree about Poshmark.  That site drives me nuts, I'd much rather sell on Tradesy.  There is no way to shut off the lowball offers on Poshmark and there are multiple ways for buyers to lowball you- recently a bunch of people put some of my items in a bundle or some such BS- apparently I am supposed to cut them some special deal if they do that- what a waste of time!  But tradesy is starting to concern me.  It is taking a lot longer to get paid.... A LOT LONGER.  They have good backers and a great board of directors so cash flow really shouldn't be a problem.



Once a low-baller, always a low-baller. Same with trolls on that site. I just block them all. There's that option.

It is actually on Tradesy that I can't do anything about it. And they send you one word offers and then send you question marks when you don't reply. It is annoy AF!


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Codes!
> 
> View attachment 3862835



Looks like the code has been extended....


----------



## GemsBerry

Michelle1x said:


> ... They have good backers and a great board of directors so cash flow really shouldn't be a problem.


From what we observed over last couple of years and from what employees post on glassdoor, the company is mismanaged and board of directors is not fixing it. As for investors they don't throw good money on bad money, it's better to exit than keep loosing more. And they seem to be desperate about cash flow, delays indicate problems starting this Summer. Management seems to spend too much on themselves. They wanted to become profitable by the end of the year... Let's see if they still will be in business in 2018.


----------



## Michelle1x

GemsBerry said:


> From what we observed over last couple of years and from what employees post on glassdoor, the company is mismanaged and board of directors is not fixing it. As for investors they don't throw good money on bad money, it's better to exit than keep loosing more. And they seem to be desperate about cash flow, delays indicate problems starting this Summer. Management seems to spend too much on themselves. They wanted to become profitable by the end of the year... Let's see if they still will be in business in 2018.



Well, Tradesy is a series C (late stage venture)- and most fly by night operations don't ever make it to series C.  Once you get to series C, you are a viable entity.
The companies that went out completely are Vaunte (the thing founded by Gilt), Shop - Hers (bought by Tradesy) and the like.  Vaunte had $2 million in venture backing, Tradesy has $75mm, Realreal has $175mm.
I don't know why Tradesy tightened up on payouts or commissions, but I suspect it is because Poshmark suddenly is claiming to be profitable, tradesy is probably under pressure - but that doesn't mean they are going under.

As far as glassdoor, that is a vehicle for disgruntled employees everywhere.  Thredup is the worst.


----------



## GemsBerry

Michelle1x said:


> Well, Tradesy is a series C (late stage venture)- and most fly by night operations don't ever make it to series C.  Once you get to series C, you are a viable entity.
> The companies that went out completely are Vaunte (the thing founded by Gilt), Shop - Hers (bought by Tradesy) and the like.  Vaunte had $2 million in venture backing, Tradesy has $75mm, Realreal has $175mm.
> I don't know why Tradesy tightened up on payouts or commissions, but I suspect it is because Poshmark suddenly is claiming to be profitable, tradesy is probably under pressure - but that doesn't mean they are going under.
> 
> As far as glassdoor, that is a vehicle for disgruntled employees everywhere.  Thredup is the worst.


Thank you for the numbers. My concern is, yes, they had the money but they blew it up by stupid business moves like acquiring Buyhers, getting flooded by returns from pro sellers and loosing money on cleansing their return closets and overall obsession with growth at expense of developing key areas like generating traffic, fixing search and setting business processes efficiently. Now they are paying a toll, though still afloat. In attempt to push hard in 4Q they made another stupid decision to increase commission, instead of providing more promos and boosting the sales. I have one sale on Tradesy now per 5 on Posh and per 3 on Realreal, I can go figure who is getting profitable now. It's just assumptions but I can anticipate big changes in 2018.


----------



## whateve

I think I have my first international buyer on Tradesy. Do buyers have to find their own forwarding service or are there official services recommended by Tradesy?


----------



## Joyjoy7

whateve said:


> I think I have my first international buyer on Tradesy. Do buyers have to find their own forwarding service or are there official services recommended by Tradesy?



I've had numerous intl sales. They always seem to go to the same address in Kentucky. This freight forwarder is arranged by Tradesy. You don't have to do anything but ship there. Also, once received by the forwarder, your escrow will start. Also no returns for intl sales.


----------



## whateve

Joyjoy7 said:


> I've had numerous intl sales. They always seem to go to the same address in Kentucky. This freight forwarder is arranged by Tradesy. You don't have to do anything but ship there. Also, once received by the forwarder, your escrow will start. Also no returns for intl sales.


Thanks. I guess my buyer used her own since it is going to Oregon.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> Thanks. I guess my buyer used her own since it is going to Oregon.



I had an intl sale that went to Florida (which was the freight forwarder)- so it wasn't Tradesy's FF in Erlander, KY - but still it was the same as using the KY freight forwarder, it took longer for funds to be released, etc.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I had an intl sale that went to Florida (which was the freight forwarder)- so it wasn't Tradesy's FF in Erlander, KY - but still it was the same as using the KY freight forwarder, it took longer for funds to be released, etc.


It took longer? I wonder why. If the buyer uses their own forwarder, wouldn't Tradesy treat it just like a US sale?


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> It took longer? I wonder why. If the buyer uses their own forwarder, wouldn't Tradesy treat it just like a US sale?


Thats what I thought, but that wasn't teh case.

I was getting PMs from someone about a jacket and she always signed "from Iceland'.  So I assumed the sale would go through Erlander, KY but when she purchased, the address was FLA.
I assumed this was HER forwarder and I would receive my money as if it was a local sale to FLA.  Not true.  For that sale, it took the entire 21 days (or whatever the default is for the payouts page)- for me to get the money.  I even called Tradesy about it and they said, "oh thats an international sale", your funds won't be available for a few weeks.


----------



## EGBDF

Michelle1x said:


> Thats what I thought, but that wasn't teh case.
> 
> I was getting PMs from someone about a jacket and she always signed "from Iceland'.  So I assumed the sale would go through Erlander, KY but when she purchased, the address was FLA.
> I assumed this was HER forwarder and I would receive my money as if it was a local sale to FLA.  Not true.  For that sale, it took the entire 21 days (or whatever the default is for the payouts page)- for me to get the money.  I even called Tradesy about it and they said, "oh thats an international sale", your funds won't be available for a few weeks.



OH! I just checked on two of my sales that Tradesy held my funds for the full 21 days, and discovered they were to a freight forwarder in NV. So that explains it. When I inquired, Tradesy didn't bother to explain to me the reason, just said '90% of sellers have funds released earlier'.


----------



## domifreaka

For me it went from one sale a day to 2-3 sales a week to nothing in 2 weeks! Probably since I raised all my prices by whatever they raised the commission  
also I recently lost it and flipped out at the Return's department so maybe they lowered my search rankings forever


----------



## Gennas

OMG. I just got off the phone with Tradesy CS and they told me that my funds still have not been transferred. It has now been 12 days!!! They said they will transfer the funds today and it will take another two days to show up in my bank. They said they now do not do transfers for 7 to day business days!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

Gennas said:


> OMG. I just got off the phone with Tradesy CS and they told me that my funds still have not been transferred. It has now been 12 days!!! They said they will transfer the funds today and it will take another two days to show up in my bank. They said they now do not do transfers for 7 to day business days!!!!


My last couple of transfers have taken 14 days! (including weekends)
I wonder if transferring to paypal is faster.


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> Thats what I thought, but that wasn't teh case.
> 
> I was getting PMs from someone about a jacket and she always signed "from Iceland'.  So I assumed the sale would go through Erlander, KY but when she purchased, the address was FLA.
> I assumed this was HER forwarder and I would receive my money as if it was a local sale to FLA.  Not true.  For that sale, it took the entire 21 days (or whatever the default is for the payouts page)- for me to get the money.  I even called Tradesy about it and they said, "oh thats an international sale", your funds won't be available for a few weeks.


I'm just thinking out loud. I wonder if the delay in releasing the money has anything to do with how the payment is made. Perhaps if the payment is made in foreign funds, the money is delayed due to something to do with the exchange rate and/or chargeback.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I'm just thinking out loud. I wonder if the delay in releasing the money has anything to do with how the payment is made. Perhaps if the payment is made in foreign funds, the money is delayed due to something to do with the exchange rate and/or chargeback.


I believe it's not. It used to be 4 days for international sales after delivery to US address. Now they are using any reason to hold funds forever.


----------



## Michelle1x

EGBDF said:


> I wonder if transferring to paypal is faster.



Nope.  I'm on day 8 waiting for my last paypal transfer - meaning, I waited for Tradesy to "release the funds" - which is taking LONGER than 4 days after delivery these days - and requested to transfer to paypal 8 days ago.  So far nothing.

There isn't any "2 days to show up in the bank", with paypal though.


----------



## Michelle1x

GemsBerry said:


> I believe it's not. It used to be 4 days for international sales after delivery to US address. Now they are using any reason to hold funds forever.



I did sell something a week ago and I KNOW they buyer gave me a 5-star rating right away.  For that sale, my funds were released right away, and that sale was $500+.
This is the way poshmark does it, they pay after the buyer confirms acceptance.  But the problem is, Poshmark is a HIGH MAINTENANCE social networking site where teenagers sit on the site and have nothing better to do than confirm their $20 purchases immediately.  For tradesy, buyers don't do this, they don't proactively confirm, they may not even log in.

I feel like I am waiting a month for my money from Tradesy.  I can't easily float money like this, I may have to go back to ebay.


----------



## Gennas

EGBDF said:


> My last couple of transfers have taken 14 days! (including weekends)
> I wonder if transferring to paypal is faster.



14 days!!! That is unacceptable!!! If they don't change this payout soon I will no longer be selling on Tradesy.


----------



## Michelle1x

Tradesy must be getting a TON of CS calls from unhappy sellers....
If they are not doing the transfers for *7 BUSINESS DAYS* after you request it, they should stipulate that - because right now it says 3-7 days.
Also when you look at your sales their page still says "for the majority of sales, funds are available 4 days after delivery" which is not true either.  At least change your documentation.


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> For me it went from one sale a day to 2-3 sales a week to nothing in 2 weeks! Probably since I raised all my prices by whatever they raised the commission
> also I recently lost it and flipped out at the Return's department so maybe they lowered my search rankings forever


I've been doing pretty good. I think it helps that I ship in 1 day. I'm on Tradesy every day. I think it helps if they realize you are still active. It seems I get sales in clusters.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Michelle1x said:


> Tradesy must be getting a TON of CS calls from unhappy sellers....
> If they are not doing the transfers for *7 BUSINESS DAYS* after you request it, they should stipulate that - because right now it says 3-7 days.
> Also when you look at your sales their page still says "for the majority of sales, funds are available 4 days after delivery" which is not true either.  At least change your documentation.



Actually, they have conflicting numbers when it comes to their "90% of sellers get payouts by ___". In the FAQs, it is changed to within 5 days after a successful delivery. However, if you click on the "i" icon above your "pending earnings" it still says "90% of sellers get their earnings released within 4 days" BUT if you click on the "learn more" right below your pending earnings (keep in mind this is all in the same box, literally right above/below each other), it will take you to the FAQ page which shows 5 days. 

Yea, it's hard to believe that their business is profitable or in good standing...they have a bunch of young quacks working for them and can't even get the basics down.


----------



## Michelle1x

ThisVNchick said:


> Actually, they have conflicting numbers when it comes to their "90% of sellers get payouts by ___". In the FAQs, it is changed to within 5 days after a successful delivery. However, if you click on the "i" icon above your "pending earnings" it still says "90% of sellers get their earnings released within 4 days" BUT if you click on the "learn more" right below your pending earnings (keep in mind this is all in the same box, literally right above/below each other), it will take you to the FAQ page which shows 5 days.
> 
> Yea, it's hard to believe that their business is profitable or in good standing...they have a bunch of young quacks working for them and can't even get the basics down.



Thanks, ok, well if they've changed their payout release from 4 days to 5 days (except for the international ones)- I really don't have any problem with that.  My primary issue is probably the payout processing time, *7 BUSINESS DAYS*??? in addition to the 5 days you just waited, most are going to wait 21 days after shipping their items to see any money.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks, ok, well if they've changed their payout release from 4 days to 5 days (except for the international ones)- I really don't have any problem with that.  My primary issue is probably the payout processing time, *7 BUSINESS DAYS*??? in addition to the 5 days you just waited, most are going to wait 21 days after shipping their items to see any money.



Well, they do say that they can hold your earnings up to 21 days. I guess if you're trying to cash out, technically, them refusing to directly deposit the money into your bank account until the 21st day is still within that policy (if you choose to interpret it loosely).


----------



## kmd1_123

I just did my first purchase on Tradesy and the experience was neutral. Out of the  the Seller only responded to one of the six messages that I sent. The remainder were asking her for extra photos of the bag so I could send them to be authenticated. I never got any of those photos. Thank god when the bag arrive, I took my own photos and it was authentic. 

Not sure if I would buy again considering the inability to leave feedback..


----------



## whateve

kmd1_123 said:


> I just did my first purchase on Tradesy and the experience was neutral. Out of the  the Seller only responded to one of the six messages that I sent. The remainder were asking her for extra photos of the bag so I could send them to be authenticated. I never got any of those photos. Thank god when the bag arrive, I took my own photos and it was authentic.
> 
> Not sure if I would buy again considering the inability to leave feedback..


I haven't bought from Tradesy in awhile, but when I did, they sent me a message asking me to rate the seller. They have feedback, it just isn't publicized. It might affect how much they advertise an individual seller's items.


----------



## Fullcloset

Help requested.
I went back to Ebay and am opening a Mercari shop. I sell nothing on Tradesy - get very few views on my listings & have to ask ridiculous prices to make money because of the high commission. The thing is, Ebay drives me crazy because unsold items get knocked out of the que which means every month or so, I basically have to recreate new listings. So I want to move them over to Tradesy to basically "park" my inventory there so I can just copy and paste without having to do the whole thing over every month on Ebay. I don't yet know how long a listing lasts on Mercari. 
So my question is - does anyway know an app or an easy way just to move the listings from Ebay to Tradesy? I don't have an Ebay shop - I just take advantage of free listings which I get a lot of additional offers besides the original 50 because I guess, I'm above standard with 100% feedback. 
I have my Tradesy store on permanent vacation. 
Or conversely - any other way to "park" the Ebay listings so they don't disappear and have to be recreated? I guess I can ask that over on the Ebay forum but I have a feeling - anyone reading this forum is also reading that forum.
Thank you for any help you can offer. Much appreciate my sistas!


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Help requested.
> I went back to Ebay and am opening a Mercari shop. I sell nothing on Tradesy - get very few views on my listings & have to ask ridiculous prices to make money because of the high commission. The thing is, Ebay drives me crazy because unsold items get knocked out of the que which means every month or so, I basically have to recreate new listings. So I want to move them over to Tradesy to basically "park" my inventory there so I can just copy and paste without having to do the whole thing over every month on Ebay. I don't yet know how long a listing lasts on Mercari.
> So my question is - does anyway know an app or an easy way just to move the listings from Ebay to Tradesy? I don't have an Ebay shop - I just take advantage of free listings which I get a lot of additional offers besides the original 50 because I guess, I'm above standard with 100% feedback.
> I have my Tradesy store on permanent vacation.
> Or conversely - any other way to "park" the Ebay listings so they don't disappear and have to be recreated? I guess I can ask that over on the Ebay forum but I have a feeling - anyone reading this forum is also reading that forum.
> Thank you for any help you can offer. Much appreciate my sistas!


I don't know about that, but I keep list of my bags in excel file and have a quick access on Google drive, so I can respond to the offer on the go knowing I at least break even. Also I have this info stored in a draft email for even quicker access.
I know there are all kinds of database apps available, but it's additional work to put into there and it's always changing.


----------



## BeenBurned

Fullcloset said:


> *Or conversely - any other way to "park" the Ebay listings so they don't disappear and have to be recreated? I guess I can ask that over on the Ebay forum but I have a feeling - anyone reading this forum is also reading that forum.*


I don't know whether you have a bonz account but if so, or if you open one, it's an option you can do there.

When I first opened my bonanza account, I was able to import all my ebay listings. Once on Bonz, they can be edited, duplicated, relisted or deleted. They can be parked there either as active listings or in vacation mode. (IMO, it doesn't hurt to have active listings and if someone buys, great!)

I've found that unlike ebay, listings remain viewable for at least 3 years after they've been sold. So even though a listing won't come up in a search (because it only does the last 12 months), if you save your emails from sales, you can find your email, click on the link to the listing and it'll open.

Then you can C&P.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Help requested.
> I went back to Ebay and am opening a Mercari shop. I sell nothing on Tradesy - get very few views on my listings & have to ask ridiculous prices to make money because of the high commission. The thing is, Ebay drives me crazy because unsold items get knocked out of the que which means every month or so, I basically have to recreate new listings. So I want to move them over to Tradesy to basically "park" my inventory there so I can just copy and paste without having to do the whole thing over every month on Ebay. I don't yet know how long a listing lasts on Mercari.
> So my question is - does anyway know an app or an easy way just to move the listings from Ebay to Tradesy? I don't have an Ebay shop - I just take advantage of free listings which I get a lot of additional offers besides the original 50 because I guess, I'm above standard with 100% feedback.
> I have my Tradesy store on permanent vacation.
> Or conversely - any other way to "park" the Ebay listings so they don't disappear and have to be recreated? I guess I can ask that over on the Ebay forum but I have a feeling - anyone reading this forum is also reading that forum.
> Thank you for any help you can offer. Much appreciate my sistas!


I don't know why you are having this problem. I have 2 ebay accounts. I create my listings on ebay once. The longest duration for a BIN listing is 30 days but you can select good until canceled which will automatically renew listings every time they expire. The only problem with this is that if you have already used all your free listings, you'll be charged when these listings renew. So, I never use the good until canceled option. 

I don't know why your unsold items are getting knocked out of the queue. Mine stay in the queue for about 2 months. This isn't usually a problem for me because I relist them before they fall off. When you get extra free listings, you can relist everything, and if you don't really want them listed, just end them. That should buy you another 2 months before the listings fall off.

I rarely create a new listing from scratch. I create a new listing by using the sell similar button. That way at least some of the stuff is already there.

I don't care for the Bonanza import function. When I used it last, I wanted to import all my listings from ebay once, and did not choose to sync my ebay account with Bonz. When the listings were imported, only one or two pictures were imported. I ended up having to upload the rest of the photos manually. Also the descriptions weren't formatted correctly. Bonz doesn't have a condition description box so you have to make sure you add that information to the description. Anyway, after I did all this work to correct the descriptions and add the missing pictures, the listings disappeared from Bonz when they expired on ebay, even though it wasn't supposed to be synced. Ever since then, I've been creating each listing manually on each site.

I believe that Tradesy has an ebay import function but it is only available to business sellers. In any case, since both sites don't have all the same data fields, a lot of information would end up lost.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Once again Tradesy has increased its earning hold time...7 days to be exact. Delivered on the 24th and my earnings just posted as available today (31st). I somehow sold another item last week, the buyer received it, and was very happy (left me a message). The earnings from that sale have not yet posted. The item was delivered on the 25th. I have a feeling it'll come tomorrow at midnight PST.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Once again Tradesy has increased its earning hold time...7 days to be exact. Delivered on the 24th and my earnings just posted as available today (31st). I somehow sold another item last week, the buyer received it, and was very happy (left me a message). The earnings from that sale have not yet posted. The item was delivered on the 25th. I have a feeling it'll come tomorrow at midnight PST.


No offense, but it is just you! I had two items that were delivered on the 26th and the money was released at midnight today 10/31 (45 minutes ago).


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> No offense, but it is just you! I had two items that were delivered on the 26th and the money was released at midnight today 10/31 (45 minutes ago).



Haha maybe I am just not selling enough to get the privilege of a 5 day release. Oh well. 

I've raised all of prices since the commission increase and have just let my closet sit idle. I'm surprised people are even buying!


----------



## Michelle1x

I have some from the 26th that aren't released yet, but they happened in the evening so I guess I will get those tomorrow.
Meanwhile I got another email from Poshmark about their "closet clean out" event where if you drop prices by 10%, they send emails and reduce shipping.
Tradesy automatically sends emails to anybody who likes your items, whenever you drop prices.

Honestly Poshmark rubs me the wrong way a little with their insistence that sellers provide discounts at every turn.  Poshmark makes money either way, but if I drop prices for their "closet clean out", and then somebody puts something of mine in a bundle, I can easily end up netting 50% of my original asking price for my listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't care for the Bonanza import function. When I used it last, I wanted to import all my listings from ebay once, and did not choose to sync my ebay account with Bonz. When the listings were imported, only one or two pictures were imported. I ended up having to upload the rest of the photos manually. Also the descriptions weren't formatted correctly. Bonz doesn't have a condition description box so you have to make sure you add that information to the description. Anyway, after I did all this work to correct the descriptions and add the missing pictures, the listings disappeared from Bonz when they expired on ebay, even though it wasn't supposed to be synced. Ever since then, I've been creating each listing manually on each site.


I agree that the import function is wonky, not all images import and the formatting is incorrect. 

I suggested it as a way to store the listings for future copying and pasting. 

In my experience, although there's an occasional glitch that changes some formatting, once they're imported, there's no link to ebay and they shouldn't be disappearing from Bonz just because the ebay listing expired. That's a strange one!


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I believe that Tradesy has an ebay import function but it is only available to business sellers. In any case, since both sites don't have all the same data fields, a lot of information would end up lost.



I'd be happy if Tradesy would add just a few simple tools to make listings easier, instead of all these bells and whistles they seem to be spending money on.  For example, why can't there be a quanitity on Tradesy to sell 2 of something?  Also a duplicate listing to make listings that are similar.  It should be simple to do this.
I know tradesy has a "sell yours.." and "sell another" but that just creates an empty template for you to add everything once again.

I do appreciate the bulk upload of photos they just added.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I'd be happy if Tradesy would add just a few simple tools to make listings easier, instead of all these bells and whistles they seem to be spending money on.  For example, why can't there be a quanitity on Tradesy to sell 2 of something?  Also a duplicate listing to make listings that are similar.  It should be simple to do this.
> I know tradesy has a "sell yours.." and "sell another" but that just creates an empty template for you to add everything once again.
> 
> I do appreciate the bulk upload of photos they just added.


I love the sell similar function that ebay has. That way if I have similar items, I don't have to start from scratch like I do with Tradesy. Bonanza has a duplicate listing function but it doesn't save the description or pictures anymore so it is almost useless.

My other complaint with Tradesy's listing system is that my photos seem to appear in random order rather than the order they are in the file I copied, so I have to rearrange them every time. On ebay, they stay in the order of the file, which is usually the order I want them in.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I don't know why you are having this problem. I have 2 ebay accounts. I create my listings on ebay once. The longest duration for a BIN listing is 30 days but you can select good until canceled which will automatically renew listings every time they expire. The only problem with this is that if you have already used all your free listings, you'll be charged when these listings renew. So, I never use the good until canceled option.
> 
> I don't know why your unsold items are getting knocked out of the queue. Mine stay in the queue for about 2 months. This isn't usually a problem for me because I relist them before they fall off. When you get extra free listings, you can relist everything, and if you don't really want them listed, just end them. That should buy you another 2 months before the listings fall off.
> 
> I rarely create a new listing from scratch. I create a new listing by using the sell similar button. That way at least some of the stuff is already there.
> 
> I don't care for the Bonanza import function. When I used it last, I wanted to import all my listings from ebay once, and did not choose to sync my ebay account with Bonz. When the listings were imported, only one or two pictures were imported. I ended up having to upload the rest of the photos manually. Also the descriptions weren't formatted correctly. Bonz doesn't have a condition description box so you have to make sure you add that information to the description. Anyway, after I did all this work to correct the descriptions and add the missing pictures, the listings disappeared from Bonz when they expired on ebay, even though it wasn't supposed to be synced. Ever since then, I've been creating each listing manually on each site.
> 
> I believe that Tradesy has an ebay import function but it is only available to business sellers. In any case, since both sites don't have all the same data fields, a lot of information would end up lost.


How many listings do you have? If I only have a certain amount, I can relist them before they expire but right now, I have about 500 because I took advantage of 2 free listing offers they gave me. So I created about 300 listings to list before the new offers expire - the free listing offers usually last only 3 days & sometimes I don't have time to take advantage of them because they specifically exclude unsold relists - only includes new listings you have to create for the new offer .    They only allow a certain amount to stay parked in the unsold que so they disappear. If you only list 50 keychains and relist the same ones every month - then you wouldn't lose any of your unsolds. But if you create 50 new listings each month and get a free listing offer of say 100 auctions - then you might not be able to relist the following month - depends on your listing cap too. Personally, I never ever pay for listing fees. I only list the amount I get free and that's it.


----------



## Fullcloset

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know whether you have a bonz account but if so, or if you open one, it's an option you can do there.
> 
> When I first opened my bonanza account, I was able to import all my ebay listings. Once on Bonz, they can be edited, duplicated, relisted or deleted. They can be parked there either as active listings or in vacation mode. (IMO, it doesn't hurt to have active listings and if someone buys, great!)
> 
> I've found that unlike ebay, listings remain viewable for at least 3 years after they've been sold. So even though a listing won't come up in a search (because it only does the last 12 months), if you save your emails from sales, you can find your email, click on the link to the listing and it'll open.
> 
> Then you can C&P.


Thanks. I never explored Bonzaza. There is no limit and no listing fee? I don't like to set up too many accounts - that's another thing - I really wont give out info like SSN or Tax ID or whatever - so if that's not required to set up an account, I'll try importing. I tried exporting to word but it was a disaster and didn't look anything like the listing. I cant see how it would work on Excel since the listings aren't sectioned out like a spreadsheet would need it & I'd have to cut and paste each item - takes way too long. This is probably the easiest thing. Another Tradesy fail for small sellers.  I guess that they don't offer this function for us and I'm not a business seller so I don't know what they offer.  I wasn't sure if there was an app to do it or not.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> How many listings do you have? If I only have a certain amount, I can relist them before they expire but right now, I have about 500 because I took advantage of 2 free listing offers they gave me. So I created about 300 listings to list before the new offers expire - the free listing offers usually last only 3 days & sometimes I don't have time to take advantage of them because they specifically exclude unsold relists - only includes new listings you have to create for the new offer .    They only allow a certain amount to stay parked in the unsold que so they disappear. If you only list 50 keychains and relist the same ones every month - then you wouldn't lose any of your unsolds. But if you create 50 new listings each month and get a free listing offer of say 100 auctions - then you might not be able to relist the following month - depends on your listing cap too. Personally, I never ever pay for listing fees. I only list the amount I get free and that's it.


I didn't know there was a limit to how many stay parked in the unsold queue. I have about 200 listings, split between 2 accounts. Most of extra listing offers I get allow me to use unsold relists. When I get one, I usually take listings down and put them back up. This month I got 200 free listings on top of the 50 for each account. I also only list the amount that is free. I never use the free auction listings, just the buy it now ones. It seems like for the last 3 months at least, I've gotten extra free listings every month. One month it was 50 on one account and 100 on the other.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> I've been doing pretty good. I think it helps that I ship in 1 day. I'm on Tradesy every day. I think it helps if they realize you are still active. It seems I get sales in clusters.


I always ship in 1 day (unless it's the weekend) and it took me 14 days to get my last transfer -- and even then it took an email to them.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> I always ship in 1 day (unless it's the weekend) and it took me 14 days to get my last transfer -- and even then it took an email to them.


I think I was equating the number of sales with how active and responsive I am with Tradesy. That doesn't affect how long it takes for me to get my money.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Bonanza has a duplicate listing function but it doesn't save the description or pictures anymore so it is almost useless..


I hate that they did that! I'd deleted a bunch of old listings after "duplicating" them, not realizing that they'd eliminated the description. 


What I do now is either do a relist if I have a similar sold item then just revise it for the new listing or duplicate a listing and copy and paste the full description (and any embedded images) from the original listing (that you duplicated). Then you can make revisions to the new one but you have all your formatting and it's a lot easier than starting from scratch.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I didn't know there was a limit to how many stay parked in the unsold queue. I have about 200 listings, split between 2 accounts. Most of extra listing offers I get allow me to use unsold relists. When I get one, I usually take listings down and put them back up. This month I got 200 free listings on top of the 50 for each account. I also only list the amount that is free. I never use the free auction listings, just the buy it now ones. It seems like for the last 3 months at least, I've gotten extra free listings every month. One month it was 50 on one account and 100 on the other.


Ok well I only have the one account - I didn't think we were allowed multiple accounts to beat the 50 free monthly listings cap. Me too with the additional free listings but sometimes they are only for auctions and sometimes they are only for fixed and the auctions are only 7 days and sometiimes they require only new listing not relistings of the unsolds and some months I just don't have time to create new listings so if they unsolds are gone, I can't take advantage of the free listings. It does get confusing without being able to store old listings somewhere and revive them later.


----------



## Michelle1x

For tradesy, for those of you that transfer to the debit card, does the 2% transfer fee apply?
tia


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Ok well I only have the one account - I didn't think we were allowed multiple accounts to beat the 50 free monthly listings cap. Me too with the additional free listings but sometimes they are only for auctions and sometimes they are only for fixed and the auctions are only 7 days and sometiimes they require only new listing not relistings of the unsolds and some months I just don't have time to create new listings so if they unsolds are gone, I can't take advantage of the free listings. It does get confusing without being able to store old listings somewhere and revive them later.


I created my second account years ago. I don't think there were listing limits at the time; maybe you had to pay to list anything, I can't remember. At the time, my plan was to use one for buying and one for selling. But then ebay kept giving me selling offers on my buying account so I started using both for selling. I mostly buy on the account I set up for buying but sometimes ebay will give me a coupon on my selling account so I end up buying from that account too. Also I accept returns on one and not on the other, and I determine which items I'll list on each partly based on whether I think I should accept returns. I don't think it is against ebay rules since ebay knows I have two. I thought that if you sell something through auction, ebay gives you a free listing to replace it. I noticed the last time I looked that something like over 90% of all listings in the fashion category were fixed price.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Michelle1x said:


> For tradesy, for those of you that transfer to the debit card, does the 2% transfer fee apply?
> tia



It’s usually 2.9% for any transfers.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Michelle1x said:


> For tradesy, for those of you that transfer to the debit card, does the 2% transfer fee apply?
> tia


Anytime you take money out of Tradesy (doesn't matter what method you're trying to transfer to), it's an additional 2.9% which is ridiculous because no other site that I know of does this.


----------



## whateve

After releasing money for 2 sales on the 5th day, Tradesy for some reason didn't release money for a sale made on the same day but delivered a day later than the other two, even though it has now been 6 days since delivery. There is absolutely no reason for this money to be held because the sale was under $50 so can't be returned. It has been my experience that if the money isn't released on the 5th day, it is usually held nearly the maximum time.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> After releasing money for 2 sales on the 5th day, Tradesy for some reason didn't release money for a sale made on the same day but delivered a day later than the other two, even though it has now been 6 days since delivery. There is absolutely no reason for this money to be held because the sale was under $50 so can't be returned. It has been my experience that if the money isn't released on the 5th day, it is usually held nearly the maximum time.


Yeah, I am on day 6 waiting for my money for an item less than $50.
Also have an item in limbo I guess because I used a Tradesy label, USPS tracking has it marked as 'Made an attempted delivery, Notice left' 8 days ago and nothing has changed since than. Supposedly Tradesy is looking into it.


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> Yeah, I am on day 6 waiting for my money for an item less than $50.
> Also have an item in limbo I guess because I used a Tradesy label, USPS tracking has it marked as 'Made an attempted delivery, Notice left' 8 days ago and nothing has changed since than. Supposedly Tradesy is looking into it.



Was the sale over $500? If so a signature is required, that could be the reason for attempted delivery.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> After releasing money for 2 sales on the 5th day, Tradesy for some reason didn't release money for a sale made on the same day but delivered a day later than the other two, even though it has now been 6 days since delivery. There is absolutely no reason for this money to be held because the sale was under $50 so can't be returned. It has been my experience that if the money isn't released on the 5th day, it is usually held nearly the maximum time.



Yeah same problem here, there is no rhyme or reason for how things get released.  I used to wait for a reasonable sum released to request a payout, but at this point with these delays I may need to request every amt the moment it is released.

The other thing I have noticed is for the payout delays, I seem to be getting paid (into paypal) on *Mondays*.  I wonder if all payouts are made on the following Monday after 6 days of delay... which would result in some payouts taking up to 13 days?


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> Was the sale over $500? If so a signature is required, that could be the reason for attempted delivery.


It was less than that, and it was finally marked 'delivered' today. Whew. But I have no idea what happened.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> It was less than that, and it was finally marked 'delivered' today. Whew. But I have no idea what happened.


I have an ebay sale that was never marked as delivered. The last tracking update was in August and says Reminder to schedule redelivery of your item. The zero feedback buyer hasn't complained so I assume they got it.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I have an ebay sale that was never marked as delivered. The last tracking update was in August and says Reminder to schedule redelivery of your item. The zero feedback buyer hasn't complained so I assume they got it.


did you check USPS tracking (not the one on ebay that LINKS to usps tracking).  I have a bunch of ebay sales that have a half updated tracking data.  On the USPS site, it is all there.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> did you check USPS tracking (not the one on ebay that LINKS to usps tracking).  I have a bunch of ebay sales that have a half updated tracking data.  On the USPS site, it is all there.


Thanks for the tip. It says the same thing, plus 'or your item will be returned to sender.' It never came back to me. It was sent priority so there was insurance.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have an ebay sale that was never marked as delivered. The last tracking update was in August and says Reminder to schedule redelivery of your item. The zero feedback buyer hasn't complained so I assume they got it.


Good thing!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Good thing!


It still makes me nervous. How long does she have to dispute?


----------



## NANI1972

I called Tradsey today about funds not being released by the fifth day and was given an excuse about security measures and database updates, blah, blah, blah as to why the funds are taking longer  to release. [emoji849]


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It still makes me nervous. How long does she have to dispute?


I don't know.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> I called Tradsey today about funds not being released by the fifth day and was given an excuse about security measures and database updates, blah, blah, blah as to why the funds are taking longer  to release. [emoji849]


Since they increased commission it's a lot of additional work to check on your funds and call them. Sigh..


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## Michelle1x

Things seem to be getting a little better for me, at least as far as releasing funds.  I had a number of sales on Oct 30 and they all released on the 6th day (yesterday).  I will report back on the time it takes to transfer the money.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Things seem to be getting a little better for me, at least as far as releasing funds.  I had a number of sales on Oct 30 and they all released on the 6th day (yesterday).  I will report back on the time it takes to transfer the money.


I think I'm making more sales. Maybe all those people closing their Tradesy accounts has helped me.


----------



## Gennas

Why do I always get shady buyers? I just sold a brand new pair of CL pumps on Tradesy and dropped it off at the post office yesterday. The buyer messaged me asking if she could email me her own UPS label, so I could ship it to her with her label. I told her I was sorry I already dropped it off at the post office and have to use Tradesy labels. Has anyone else had a buyer offer to email their own mailing label? She must think I'm stupid.


----------



## kalahai

Can anyone tell me if Luxury Coco Closet on Tradesy sells authentic bags?


----------



## BeenBurned

Gennas said:


> Why do I always get shady buyers? I just sold a brand new pair of CL pumps on Tradesy and dropped it off at the post office yesterday. The buyer messaged me asking if she could email me her own UPS label, so I could ship it to her with her label. I told her I was sorry I already dropped it off at the post office and have to use Tradesy labels. Has anyone else had a buyer offer to email their own mailing label? She must think I'm stupid.


It's usually a scam when they want to use their "own account" to use a Fedex or UPS label. 

Most of the time, it's not their account and the rightful account owner will dispute the unauthorized charges and you (as the seller/sender) will be charged back. 
*Shipping accounts are hijacked for scams and crimes - tribunedigital*


----------



## nicole0612

kalahai said:


> Can anyone tell me if Luxury Coco Closet on Tradesy sells authentic bags?



They are a big reseller from China. There is no reason to think that their items are not authentic, but of course check the authenticity your potential purchase as you would for any purchase.


----------



## Gina88

Just reporting that in my last sale my funds were released after 6 days, I transferred it immediately and it took 12 days! to show in my bank account. So I got the money 20 or 21 days after I shipped the bag to the buyer. With the big commission and weirdness going on I prefer to sell my bags to Fashionphile...


----------



## Gina88

kalahai said:


> Can anyone tell me if Luxury Coco Closet on Tradesy sells authentic bags?


I bought from them and they sell authentic bags.


----------



## kalahai

nicole0612 said:


> They are a big reseller from China. There is no reason to think that their items are not authentic, but of course check the authenticity your potential purchase as you would for any purchase.


Where can I have authenticity checked?


----------



## nicole0612

kalahai said:


> Where can I have authenticity checked?



What is the brand?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Gina88 said:


> Just reporting that in my last sale my funds were released after 6 days, I transferred it immediately and it took 12 days! to show in my bank account. So I got the money 20 or 21 days after I shipped the bag to the buyer. With the big commission and weirdness going on I prefer to sell my bags to Fashionphile...


Yep sounds about right.

I requested a PP deposit on the 1st, early in the morning. Still nothing as of today. For a company that claims to be profitable and growing, why are they holding onto my money for so fricken long?


----------



## kalahai

nicole0612 said:


> What is the brand?


Louis Vuitton


----------



## nicole0612

kalahai said:


> Louis Vuitton



There is a great LV authentication thread on this site; just make sure you have the required photos per page 1 of the thread.


----------



## Gennas

BeenBurned said:


> It's usually a scam when they want to use their "own account" to use a Fedex or UPS label.
> 
> Most of the time, it's not their account and the rightful account owner will dispute the unauthorized charges and you (as the seller/sender) will be charged back.
> *Shipping accounts are hijacked for scams and crimes - tribunedigital*


Thank you for letting me know. I contacted Tradesy CS and they told me I did the right thing by not using this buyers UPS label. I'm sure this buyer will end of returning the shoes or causing a problem.


----------



## Joyjoy7

kalahai said:


> Can anyone tell me if Luxury Coco Closet on Tradesy sells authentic bags?



I've bought from them...they are authentic and very nice too!


----------



## kalahai

nicole0612 said:


> There is a great LV authentication thread on this site; just make sure you have the required photos per page 1 of the thread.


I didn't think they would authenticate from Tradesy...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

kalahai said:


> I didn't think they would authenticate from Tradesy...



They won't.


----------



## nicole0612

kalahai said:


> I didn't think they would authenticate from Tradesy...





HandbagDiva354 said:


> They won't.



Sorry, my mistake, I think others in this forum know this brand better than I do and can recommend a service for you.


----------



## EGBDF

I'm just getting my funds released on a seemingly random # of days- 5, 6, 8, 21


----------



## NANI1972

EGBDF said:


> I'm just getting my funds released on a seemingly random # of days- 5, 6, 8, 21



Also random for me, 8 days, 7 days, 9 days. I called and was told it’s bc of security reasons, ya ok. Now I’ll probably be waiting weeks for the funds to actually hit my bank account.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Reporting on my last transactions:

2 days for buyer to receive item
7 days before funds are available 
7 days to transfer from T to PP

Total: 16 days (weekends included) 

Before: 

2 days for delivery 
4 days before funds become available 
2-3 days for deposit to hit PP from T

Total: 9 days (weekends included)

So basically it’s almost double the wait time. They’re really trying to keep your money for as long as they can. I’m only short 5 days before I reach that 21 day fund release duration. I can definitely see my wait time continue to push towards that 21 day wait period with the way Tradesy has been handling things.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Reporting on my last transactions:
> 
> 2 days for buyer to receive item
> 7 days before funds are available
> 7 days to transfer from T to PP
> 
> Total: 16 days (weekends included)
> 
> Before:
> 
> 2 days for delivery
> 4 days before funds become available
> 2-3 days for deposit to hit PP from T
> 
> Total: 9 days (weekends included)
> 
> So basically it’s almost double the wait time. They’re really trying to keep your money for as long as they can. I’m only short 5 days before I reach that 21 day fund release duration. I can definitely see my wait time continue to push towards that 21 day wait period with the way Tradesy has been handling things.


I'm on days 7 and 8 for two of my sales and the money still hasn't been released.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I'm on days 7 and 8 for two of my sales and the money still hasn't been released.


Let us know if they get released soon. Otherwise, do you think they're being returned, hence the longer than usual wait time?


----------



## fashion_victim9

do you know if it's forbidden to create bundles / set of things in one listing? one buyer wants to buy 2 pairs of shoes and I want to use Tradesy label but that would be cheaper and easier to get one label and ship both things in one box. but from the other side what if my bayer wants to return 1 pair and keep the other? do you girls do sets?


----------



## NANI1972

fashion_victim9 said:


> do you know if it's forbidden to create bundles / set of things in one listing? one buyer wants to buy 2 pairs of shoes and I want to use Tradesy label but that would be cheaper and easier to get one label and ship both things in one box. but from the other side what if my bayer wants to return 1 pair and keep the other? do you girls do sets?



For exactly the reason you mentioned (buyer possibly wanting to return one) I’d do separate orders.


----------



## Ou_louise

I'm getting tired of tradesy.  Just recently sold an item last week and the buyer received it on Saturday and my funds are still "PENDING".  It's a little ridiculous how I may have to wait 21 days for me to receive my funds.  It's strange because I've never waited this long and it usually takes 4 days at most from delivery date.

I read a post somewhere on FB where someone was complaining about the long wait period to receive their payouts.  Tradesy responded, saying "you may receive payments within 5 days of delivery and it may take up to 21 days to receive your payout.  However, if you are a verified user it can take 36 hours for you to receive your funds" somewhere along those lines. 

If my memory serves me correctly, I believe I am a verified user.  Yet, I still have not received my funds.  I'm just really tired of tradesy at the moment and the fact that they increased their fee percentages AND you still have to pay an additional "fee" to transfer the money.  

I hate to admit it, but I think i'd rather stick with poshmark.  It's more convenient for me and I can deal with all of the lowballers and sharing parties.  Plus, I usually get my money next business day.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> do you know if it's forbidden to create bundles / set of things in one listing? one buyer wants to buy 2 pairs of shoes and I want to use Tradesy label but that would be cheaper and easier to get one label and ship both things in one box. but from the other side what if my bayer wants to return 1 pair and keep the other? do you girls do sets?


I've bundled, but if the buyer wants to return they have to return everything.


----------



## whateve

I transferred funds on November 2, and they just reached my Paypal account today, November 9, so exactly a week.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Let us know if they get released soon. Otherwise, do you think they're being returned, hence the longer than usual wait time?


The 8 day one is a pair of shoes, so they could be returned but there is no indication that they are, and the 7 day one is a foreign sale - I kind of expected that one to take longer. I have another that was delivered on the 6th and one that was delivered today. I'm curious to see if these get released on time.


----------



## whateve

update: the money was released on the 9th day for the shoes I sold. It is now the 8th day for the foreign sale, and that hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Michelle1x

Ou_louise said:


> I'm getting tired of tradesy.  Just recently sold an item last week and the buyer received it on Saturday and my funds are still "PENDING".  It's a little ridiculous how I may have to wait 21 days for me to receive my funds.  It's strange because I've never waited this long and it usually takes 4 days at most from delivery date.
> 
> I read a post somewhere on FB where someone was complaining about the long wait period to receive their payouts.  Tradesy responded, saying "you may receive payments within 5 days of delivery and it may take up to 21 days to receive your payout.  However, if you are a verified user it can take 36 hours for you to receive your funds" somewhere along those lines.
> 
> If my memory serves me correctly, I believe I am a verified user.  Yet, I still have not received my funds.  I'm just really tired of tradesy at the moment and the fact that they increased their fee percentages AND you still have to pay an additional "fee" to transfer the money.
> 
> I hate to admit it, but I think i'd rather stick with poshmark.  It's more convenient for me and I can deal with all of the lowballers and sharing parties.  Plus, I usually get my money next business day.



Yeah- I am *definitely* a verified seller and I've never gotten anything in 36 hours.
I think Tradesy is going to regret these changes.  If they have cash flow issues at Tradesy, it is not because they are paying sellers too early- it is Tradesy's RETURN policy that is probably killing them.  Every online retail platform has the same problem with returns, you can't provide returns and remain in business easily.  I remember when Shop-hers used to do returns and then one day, everything was "final sale".

On Poshmark, since you all also sell there- can somebody tell me what I am supposed to do when somebody adds an item to a bundle, but it is the only item they add?  What am I supposed to do.... thanks


----------



## Ou_louise

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah- I am *definitely* a verified seller and I've never gotten anything in 36 hours.
> I think Tradesy is going to regret these changes.  If they have cash flow issues at Tradesy, it is not because they are paying sellers too early- it is Tradesy's RETURN policy that is probably killing them.  Every online retail platform has the same problem with returns, you can't provide returns and remain in business easily.  I remember when Shop-hers used to do returns and then one day, everything was "final sale".
> 
> On Poshmark, since you all also sell there- can somebody tell me what I am supposed to do when somebody adds an item to a bundle, but it is the only item they add?  What am I supposed to do.... thanks


Right?  I don't understand what the point of the 21 day hold period is.. I guess I can understand if it was an international order for it to take that long but even so, 21 days is a very long time.  who knows what (some) shady customers do during that time period with the item.  I'm always afraid they'll wear out the item and attempt to return it for being faulty.  

But as for the Poshmark single bundle, I believe you can send them a private offer without having them send one first.  Not sure if there is another use other than that.


----------



## Michelle1x

Ou_louise said:


> Right?  I don't understand what the point of the 21 day hold period is.. I guess I can understand if it was an international order for it to take that long but even so, 21 days is a very long time.  who knows what (some) shady customers do during that time period with the item.  I'm always afraid they'll wear out the item and attempt to return it for being faulty.
> 
> But as for the Poshmark single bundle, I believe you can send them a private offer without having them send one first.  Not sure if there is another use other than that.



thanks for the poshmark info....

FYI I have 2 cash transfers to paypal pending.  One requested Nov 4 at 8am (last Saturday), and another requested Monday Nov 6 at 8am.  Nothing on either one yet.


----------



## fashion_victim9

some of you may remember that I've sent a box of stuff to thredup luxe a while ago
So here's update. I've sent 25 items - mostly shoes, and they sold 14 out of 25 for 5 weeks! they bought 7 of them themselves for their offline store and 7 were sold on site. I am so happy!! these 25 were the the things that I stuck with for months or even years on eBay / Tradesy
 sent 30 more 2 weeks ago, waiting till they proceed
they hold money for 14 days after sale if it's not direct purchase like they did with those 7 things, in this case money is available without any delays. I withdraw $ to my PP and they transfer very quick, almost immediate


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> The 8 day one is a pair of shoes, so they could be returned but there is no indication that they are, and the 7 day one is a foreign sale - I kind of expected that one to take longer. I have another that was delivered on the 6th and one that was delivered today. I'm curious to see if these get released on time.



but there's no indications about returns at all now, you can say only when they move the item to their wardrobe


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> On Poshmark, since you all also sell there- can somebody tell me what I am supposed to do when somebody adds an item to a bundle, but it is the only item they add? What am I supposed to do.... thanks



I just do nothing in this case


----------



## Michelle1x

fashion_victim9 said:


> some of you may remember that I've sent a box of stuff to thredup luxe a while ago
> So here's update. I've sent 25 items - mostly shoes, and they sold 14 out of 25 for 5 weeks! they bought 7 of them themselves for their offline store and 7 were sold on site. I am so happy!! these 25 were the the things that I stuck with for months or even years on eBay / Tradesy
> sent 30 more 2 weeks ago, waiting till they proceed
> they hold money for 14 days after sale if it's not direct purchase like they did with those 7 things, in this case money is available without any delays. I withdraw $ to my PP and they transfer very quick, almost immediate



Thanks for the info!!!  So you say they are selling these in their store?  Which store, do you know?  We have a thredup store out here, I haven't visited yet, but I didn't know they were mostly targeting upscale items.  It might be worth the trip to visit.

I sent a big bag to thredup 2 mos ago, expecting the worst.  Most of what I sent them was unsellable elsewhere.  Stuff from Gap and places like that.  Some worn DKNY stuff, so not designer.   Fast fashion eliminates any value for this.  Plus all the youtube videos with people complaining about thredup payouts, I expected nothing, but they valued my bag at $56!  So I got $47 after their bag fee.  Not bad, for what I sent them.

The good thing about thredup is, it is a final definitive step to get rid of stuff.  They give you what they give you, and the items are removed from your closet.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> So you say they are selling these in their store? Which store, do you know? We have a thredup store out here, I haven't visited yet, but I didn't know they were mostly targeting upscale items.



don't know what store exactly. they are working with high-end designers now, it's their new project, thredup luxe
and if you ship your luxe items till the end of this year, they do it without any fee, you'll get it all except 2% for money transfer to PP, but you'd pay it to PP anyways
it's kinda their promo, you help them to expand this luxe selection and get advantage of it, cool right?? you can still jump in


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> all the youtube videos with people complaining about thredup payouts,



I decided to take this risk and didn't even google any feedback (well, ALMOST lol)
I have no problems with payouts and this whole experience is VERY positive for me


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone sent a designer handbag to ThreadUp Luxe yet? If so, how did that go? Now I am wondering if I should have tried sending some designer clothes that haven't sold yet at AFF.


----------



## Michelle1x

fashion_victim9 said:


> don't know what store exactly. they are working with high-end designers now, it's their new project, thredup luxe
> and if you ship your luxe items till the end of this year, they do it without any fee, you'll get it all except 2% for money transfer to PP, but you'd pay it to PP anyways
> it's kinda their promo, you help them to expand this luxe selection and get advantage of it, cool right?? you can still jump in



Thanks, maybe I will.  Honestly until these latest payout issues I was VERY happy with Tradesy for selling high end stuff.  I sold a $2K watch on Tradesy once, an $800 bag 6 weeks ago- etc.  For me, Tradesy was great for these high end items, and none of my high end sales were ever returned by buyers.  I had most of my items available on ebay and Tradesy - and they just got lost on ebay.  Plus as a seller I had way too many issues with buyers on ebay.  Tradesy buyers were higher quality, for me.  SO I really hope they get their act together.  For the mid-level items, $150-$250- I think you can do better than Tradesy on commissions.  Thredup Luxe might be a good alternative.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone sent a designer handbag to ThreadUp Luxe yet? If so, how did that go? Now I am wondering if I should have tried sending some designer clothes that haven't sold yet at AFF.



I've sold 2 preloved bags - Balenciaga small city bag for like $670 and my old Givenchy nightingale for $440
I was trying to sell them for SO LONG


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> Honestly until these latest payout issues I was VERY happy with Tradesy for selling high end stuff.



I've sold 700+ items on Tradesy during last 2+ years, most transactions were flawless, though there were some returns. I am not happy with fee and payout timeframe either, but I'm ok to wait till they help me to sell my stuff. sales go pretty good for the last couple of months.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've sold 2 preloved bags - Balenciaga small city bag for like $670 and my old Givenchy nightingale for $440
> I was trying to sell them for SO LONG



Thank you. That is such a good feeling! How did you ship in handbags and shoes? I don't think I could protect them well using the Luxe soft shipping bag.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I don't think I could protect them well using the Luxe soft shipping bag



my thoughts exactly! I asked them for shipping label and shipped in a box. funny that they ship their labels only by post, not by e-mail


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> That is such a good feeling!



the prices are not too impressive, but all the money's mine without any fee and that was last chance for these bags lol
btw they offer 40% discount for the first order. I am waiting for smth special to arrive to their luxe department to grab it for a steal


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> my thoughts exactly! I asked them for shipping label and shipped in a box. funny that they ship their labels only by post, not by e-mail



Thanks. I'll send them a message to ask for a label.


----------



## Michelle1x

LOL, there is a Chanel tweed bag on Thredup Luxe right now, they want $1700 for it.
I assume these are all consignment, if somebody buys this with one of their 40% off discount codes, does the seller take the hit?  Tradesy used to eat the discount with their promos, early on.

These discounts are one of the problems with selling on RealReal.  They lowball the sellers anyway, and then there are these 20% discounts almost daily.  But RealReal is another one who really moves stuff.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> LOL, there is a Chanel tweed bag on Thredup Luxe right now, they want $1700 for it.
> I assume these are all consignment, if somebody buys this with one of their 40% off discount codes, does the seller take the hit?  Tradesy used to eat the discount with their promos, early on.
> 
> These discounts are one of the problems with selling on RealReal.  They lowball the sellers anyway, and then there are these 20% discounts almost daily.  But RealReal is another one who really moves stuff.



seller will still get full amount, it's an investment thredup luxe makes to build reputation and attract new buyers who are interested in high-end fashion. just like Tradesy at the beginning (oh, those times.. 

TRR takes HUGE fee to my opinion, and set quite low prices. can you set your prices there? thredup allows to change prices if you don't agree with the ones they offer


----------



## fashion_victim9

and just in case - no, I don't work for them


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> there is a Chanel tweed bag on Thredup Luxe right now



don't see it, someone added it in their cart I guess (maybe YOU!)
I don't like this system they have - when someone adds item to their card, it's gone from site for several hours
they could keep it visible and just mark it as "reserved", it would help to make more sales as ppl would see all they have, not just some part


----------



## Michelle1x

Thredup Luxe has a number of NWT items from St John Knits, with really low prices.  I can see why all the ebay resellers are being pushed out of business, there is no market in reselling anything but the very highest-end items anymore.  It used to be impossible to get a new St John jacket for anything under $300.


fashion_victim9 said:


> don't see it, someone added it in their cart I guess (maybe YOU!)
> I don't like this system they have - when someone adds item to their card, it's gone from site for several hours
> they could keep it visible and just mark it as "reserved", it would help to make more sales as ppl would see all they have, not just some part



 OMG it must have just sold!!!  If it were just in someone's cart, you would see it but it would say "unavailable".  It was similar to the pic attached.

with 40% off, that Chanel bag would have been $1000.  But it looked a little used, TU had it identified as "gently used".  I think us sophisticated TPF users can find bags like that, elsewhere.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Thredup Luxe has a number of NWT items from St John Knits, with really low prices.  I can see why all the ebay resellers are being pushed out of business, there is no market in reselling anything but the very highest-end items anymore.  It used to be impossible to get a new St John jacket for anything under $300.
> 
> 
> OMG it must have just sold!!!  If it were just in someone's cart, you would see it but it would say "unavailable".  It was similar to the pic attached.
> 
> with 40% off, that Chanel bag would have been $1000.  But it looked a little used, TU had it identified as "gently used".  I think us sophisticated TPF users can find bags like that, elsewhere.


I have a St. John dress I've been trying to sell for months. I wonder how much they would give me for it. It's used and vintage.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> If it were just in someone's cart, you would see it but it would say "unavailable".



I don't see items that are in someone's cart, like at all. I just see that some items disappear and appear again later all the time. I can see it's in cart only if I have direct link to an item. and same with my own items, they are visible in search / in designer's selection only when they are not in someone's cart


----------



## fashion_victim9

I wish they'd have more advertising or something. cause I don't understand why nobody needs my beautiful almost mint CL Pigalle for just $240? (with their 40% discount). they would go in minutes for this price on eBay or Posh


----------



## whateve

An item that delivered on the 6th is being returned. It already shows in Abbey Road's closet. Now I have to worry that Tradesy will decide my description wasn't accurate.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> An item that delivered on the 6th is being returned. It already shows in Abbey Road's closet. Now I have to worry that Tradesy will decide my description wasn't accurate.



it's gonna be fine! they never returned my items after they moved it to abbey. they usually do it when they keep it. fingers crossed


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's gonna be fine! they never returned my items after they moved it to abbey. they usually do it when they keep it. fingers crossed


It made it to that closet awfully fast! The buyer was in Florida. Even if she returned it the next day, they probably didn't get it until today. The last return I had, it didn't show up in any of Tradesy's closets for about 10 days.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Even if she returned it the next day, they probably didn't get it until today.



maybe she returned same day and they got it a couple of days ago. we'll never know it for sure but they usually move items to their wardrobes when they are keeping them. I have an item delivered 9 days ago though and still nothing and it's not in their closet


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> maybe she returned same day and they got it a couple of days ago. we'll never know it for sure but they usually move items to their wardrobes when they are keeping them. I have an item delivered 9 days ago though and still nothing and it's not in their closet


I have another item that is on day 9 and still not released, but it is an international sale so I suspect that is why. My previous sale was released on the 9th day.


----------



## kalahai

i made a mistake on the name I was asking about authenticity.  The name of the seller is Coco Closet. They are out of Ohio.   Has anyone purchased from them?  Do they sell authentic?
Thanks


----------



## Koochiemama

I’m not familiar, I’ll check them out to see if they trade internationally or just US


iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## Koochiemama

I’m not familiar, I’ll go and check to see if they trade internationally


----------



## whateve

Have you seen the Tradesy Showroom "artworks"? Like the LV toilet and Abraham Lincoln busts?
https://www.tradesy.com/collection/the-tradesy-showroom/brand:illma-gore/?sort=featured&tref=filters
I'd hate to think that something I sold got cut up for something like this.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Have you seen the Tradesy Showroom "artworks"? Like the LV toilet and Abraham Lincoln busts?
> https://www.tradesy.com/collection/the-tradesy-showroom/brand:illma-gore/?sort=featured&tref=filters
> I'd hate to think that something I sold got cut up for something like this.


Oh my!!!  The Loo-uis Vuitton toilet! 100k and Final Sale! LOL


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> Oh my!!!  The Loo-uis Vuitton toilet! 100k and Final Sale! LOL


And it's listed as NWT!

ETA: LV would have a legitimate VeRO/DMCA dispute since the toilet is described as a Louis Vuitton item. 

It should accurately be described as a "toilet made out of repurposed LV bags."


----------



## primadonna88

kalahai said:


> i made a mistake on the name I was asking about authenticity.  The name of the seller is Coco Closet. They are out of Ohio.   Has anyone purchased from them?  Do they sell authentic?
> Thanks


I was looking at one of their bags today but couldn't find much info on them. I asked for pics of the hardware and they said, "It's very difficult to get a good pic of the hardware. Sorry." Therefore, I'm skeptical about purchasing from them since I can't get it authenticated first.


----------



## kalahai

primadonna88 said:


> I was looking at one of their bags today but couldn't find much info on them. I asked for pics of the hardware and they said, "It's very difficult to get a good pic of the hardware. Sorry." Therefore, I'm skeptical about purchasing from them since I can't get it authenticated first.


Where would you get it authenticated?


----------



## primadonna88

kalahai said:


> Where would you get it authenticated?


https://www.proauthenticators.com/ has good reviews and you can message them right on Facebook or here on TPF.


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> thanks for the poshmark info....
> 
> FYI I have 2 cash transfers to paypal pending.  One requested Nov 4 at 8am (last Saturday), and another requested Monday Nov 6 at 8am.  Nothing on either one yet.



I got my Nov 4 cash transfer in Paypal today.  So it took 7 days.  I'm going to be looking for my Nov 6th payout to appear on Monday, then.


----------



## BeenBurned

primadonna88 said:


> I was looking at one of their bags today but couldn't find much info on them. I asked for pics of the hardware and they said, "It's very difficult to get a good pic of the hardware. Sorry." Therefore, I'm skeptical about purchasing from them since I can't get it authenticated first.


Was this the same seller, coco closet, that kalahai referred to? 

Personally, I'd find another seller willing to at least try to get the pictures you're requesting. It may be difficult but shouldn't be impossible.


----------



## primadonna88

BeenBurned said:


> Was this the same seller, coco closet, that kalahai referred to?
> 
> Personally, I'd find another seller willing to at least try to get the pictures you're requesting. It may be difficult but shouldn't be impossible.


Yes, they did upload a picture of the date code when I asked but not the hardware.


----------



## Gennas

Tradesy CS is the worst. I have been calling them for 6 hours and no one answers!!!! They are the worst. Of course they never answer. I know they just don't answer their stupid phones. I need my $$$$


----------



## Michelle1x

Gennas said:


> Tradesy CS is the worst. I have been calling them for 6 hours and no one answers!!!! They are the worst. Of course they never answer. I know they just don't answer their stupid phones. I need my $$$$


Are you trying to call Tradesy to get them to release your funds?  Honestly I don't think CS can do anything.  But if you have any luck, let us know.


----------



## Gennas

Michelle1x said:


> Are you trying to call Tradesy to get them to release your funds?  Honestly I don't think CS can do anything.  But if you have any luck, let us know.


Yes, I have been trying to call Tradesy to see when they will release my funds. My buyer received my shoes 5 days ago and sent me a message that she loves them. I had also emailed Tradesy, but of course they never responded. They are the worst. I can't believe they don't even answer their phones.


----------



## NANI1972

Gennas said:


> Yes, I have been trying to call Tradesy to see when they will release my funds. My buyer received my shoes 5 days ago and sent me a message that she loves them. I had also emailed Tradesy, but of course they never responded. They are the worst. I can't believe they don't even answer their phones.



Did you see a few pages back? A lot of us are not getting ours funds released for about 7-9 days after the delivery date. I called them last week I think it was and received a scripted answer that it was for security reasons and still wasn’t given a time frame. 
My funds finally were released in random days from the delivery date. Now I’m sure I’ll be waiting at least seven business days for a deposit. What really annoys me is why don’t they send out a mass email alerting sellers that payouts may take longer than usual. They tend to change things on the sly.


----------



## Michelle1x

Gennas said:


> Yes, I have been trying to call Tradesy to see when they will release my funds. My buyer received my shoes 5 days ago and sent me a message that she loves them. I had also emailed Tradesy, but of course they never responded. They are the worst. I can't believe they don't even answer their phones.



It takes them 6-7 days to release your funds, and then another 7 days for those funds to reach your bank or paypal.  So it is a long wait.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Yes, I have been trying to call Tradesy to see when they will release my funds. My buyer received my shoes 5 days ago and sent me a message that she loves them. I had also emailed Tradesy, but of course they never responded. They are the worst. I can't believe they don't even answer their phones.


Quite a while ago, it was reported that they won't release funds early if the buyer says they are happy. They just released the money for my return on the 9th day. (Yay, I guess I don't have to worry about it coming back to me!) I have a foreign sale that is on the 12th day and still hasn't been released. I have another sale that is on the 4th day.


----------



## Gennas

NANI1972 said:


> Did you see a few pages back? A lot of us are not getting ours funds released for about 7-9 days after the delivery date. I called them last week I think it was and received a scripted answer that it was for security reasons and still wasn’t given a time frame.
> My funds finally were released in random days from the delivery date. Now I’m sure I’ll be waiting at least seven business days for a deposit. What really annoys me is why don’t they send out a mass email alerting sellers that payouts may take longer than usual. They tend to change things on the sly.


Are you serious? You had to wait 7 to 9 days after the delivery date. They are just getting worse.  Yes, my funds used to be released 4 to 5 days after my items were delivered. I agree that they should email the sellers about the longer payouts.  What really annoys me is they don't answer their phones or respond to emails. They need to treat the sellers with respect!!! It's because of the sellers that they are making $$.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Quite a while ago, it was reported that they won't release funds early if the buyer says they are happy. They just released the money for my return on the 9th day. (Yay, I guess I don't have to worry about it coming back to me!) I have a foreign sale that is on the 12th day and still hasn't been released. I have another sale that is on the 4th day.


I can't believe it took 9 days to get your money back for a return. I'm thinking of just taking all of my items off Tradesy now and just sell on ebay. I'm afraid they are going to go under and not pay any of us.  They need to fire the CEO or restructure.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I can't believe it took 9 days to get your money back for a return. I'm thinking of just taking all of my items off Tradesy now and just sell on ebay. I'm afraid they are going to go under and not pay any of us.  They need to fire the CEO or restructure.


I just sold a bag on ebay that I had already sold once and accepted a return. I'm really hoping the new buyer won't return it. Even though I would make less money on Tradesy, I would have been happier to sell it on Tradesy, knowing that I wouldn't have to deal with the return. 

I am also afraid they will go under. I was just thinking yesterday that if I made a sale, I wouldn't know whether I should confirm it if they hadn't released any of the money from my previous sales, but now that I only have 2 sales left to released, I'm not as worried. These days Tradesy accounts for about 1/3 of my sales so I don't want to leave.

One of things that worries me about management is that Tradesy is run by artists rather than people who understand how to run a business.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I just sold a bag on ebay that I had already sold once and accepted a return. I'm really hoping the new buyer won't return it. Even though I would make less money on Tradesy, I would have been happier to sell it on Tradesy, knowing that I wouldn't have to deal with the return.
> 
> I am also afraid they will go under. I was just thinking yesterday that if I made a sale, I wouldn't know whether I should confirm it if they hadn't released any of the money from my previous sales, but now that I only have 2 sales left to released, I'm not as worried. These days Tradesy accounts for about 1/3 of my sales so I don't want to leave.
> 
> One of things that worries me about management is that Tradesy is run by artists rather than people who understand how to run a business.



Tradesy is in the news the past week for that Louis Vuitton toilet.  LOL, I guess there are worse things to be in the news for?
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017/11/09/louis-vuitton-golden-toilet/
They just opened this showroom concept, a new initiative... which wouldn't be happening if they were not a viable entity.
Lots of e-commerce companies are opening brick and mortar side businesses - Thredup and GIlt, for two.  I think its a sign of the times that business is tough for these e-commerce latecomers and they think a brick and mortar business is worth investing in.  Ebay would have never done that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> Lots of e-commerce companies are opening brick and mortar side businesses - Thredup and GIlt, for two.  I think its a sign of the times that business is tough for these e-commerce latecomers and they think a brick and mortar business is worth investing in.  Ebay would have never done that.


And lots of brick and mortar businesses are going belly up, having been done in by online shopping. (Sears, Macy's, JC Penney's, K-Mart, ToysRUs, etc. are just a few.)


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Tradesy is in the news the past week for that Louis Vuitton toilet.  LOL, I guess there are worse things to be in the news for?
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017/11/09/louis-vuitton-golden-toilet/
> They just opened this showroom concept, a new initiative... which wouldn't be happening if they were not a viable entity.
> Lots of e-commerce companies are opening brick and mortar side businesses - Thredup and GIlt, for two.  I think its a sign of the times that business is tough for these e-commerce latecomers and they think a brick and mortar business is worth investing in.  Ebay would have never done that.


I think they opened up the brick and mortar because they wanted to be in the spotlight. Maybe they convinced investors that the attention would help their business. I don't think that cutting up LV bags to make a toilet is going to translate into more buyers for my items.


----------



## whateve

They just released the money for my sale that was delivered on the 9th, so at midnight on the 5th day. The only one that hasn't yet been released is my foreign sale that was delivered to the forwarder on November 2. I don't understand why they hold it so long. If she doesn't get what she ordered, it would be the fault of the forwarder, not me.


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> I got my Nov 4 cash transfer in Paypal today.  So it took 7 days.  I'm going to be looking for my Nov 6th payout to appear on Monday, then.



I received my Nov 6th payout into paypal last night (Nov 13th at around 8pm).  So both payouts taking exactly 7 days.
At least now I am seeing some consistency in withdrawal times and I can plan accordingly- which is better than nothing.


----------



## Michelle1x

BeenBurned said:


> And lots of brick and mortar businesses are going belly up, having been done in by online shopping. (Sears, Macy's, JC Penney's, K-Mart, ToysRUs, etc. are just a few.)


Those are brick and mortar businesses with inventory.  those businesses need to exploit every channel I would imagine.  Tradesy is a no inventory facilitator, having a brick and mortar presence means they need to start acquiring inventory, or setting up an expensive physical presence.  Hopefully they got what they wanted out of that toilet.


----------



## Michelle1x

Another of my sales that was delivered Nov 6 (at 4pm) was just released.  It was made available this morning (11/14) at about 9am.  This makes me think somebody is manually releasing funds,  because if this was automated- it would have been available last night.
OK- now I wait another 7 days for this to show up in paypal.  sigh.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Michelle1x said:


> Those are brick and mortar businesses with inventory.  those businesses need to exploit every channel I would imagine.  Tradesy is a no inventory facilitator, having a brick and mortar presence means they need to start acquiring inventory, or setting up an expensive physical presence.  Hopefully they got what they wanted out of that toilet.



Wouldn't the returns that they keep and try to sell from their own company closets be considered as inventory?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Wouldn't the returns that they keep and try to sell from their own company closets be considered as inventory?


They probably are overflowing in returns. That is plenty of inventory. My understanding is that some of these pieces were for sale but the focus of the showroom was to show off the artwork more than to make sales.


----------



## Michelle1x

ThisVNchick said:


> Wouldn't the returns that they keep and try to sell from their own company closets be considered as inventory?


Probably but the showroom seems to be full of artistic pieces, specialty Chanel bags and the like.


----------



## chiclawyer

Has anyone experienced unusually long wait times for funds to hit your bank account after initiating a bank transfer with tradesy? I withdrew funds on 10/29 and they still have not hit my bank account as of today, 11/14. I know they have the correct bank info because I did a few transfers earlier in October and they showed up in my bank account in 11 days (which is already crazy long). I'm on day 16 for this particular transfer, so I'm starting to worry. I have been calling tradesy all day and haven't been able to get through. I also emailed them over 24 hours ago and haven't received a response. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Gennas

chiclawyer said:


> Has anyone experienced unusually long wait times for funds to hit your bank account after initiating a bank transfer with tradesy? I withdrew funds on 10/29 and they still have not hit my bank account as of today, 11/14. I know they have the correct bank info because I did a few transfers earlier in October and they showed up in my bank account in 11 days (which is already crazy long). I'm on day 16 for this particular transfer, so I'm starting to worry. I have been calling tradesy all day and haven't been able to get through. I also emailed them over 24 hours ago and haven't received a response. Has this happened to anyone else?


This is happening to everyone now. I tried calling them for 6 hours yesterday and no one answered. I also have sent 6 emails for the past 4 days and no response!!!! I finally got through to the CS rep today. Her name is Sam and she's another liar. She said that my buyer never opened a return and confirmed it has now been 7 days, since my buyer got her shoes.  She said I will have to wait until 11/30 to get my funds!!!! I said this is not acceptable and need to talk to a Supervisor. She said she would have Liz, the Supervisor call me back. Of course she has not called me back and will not.


----------



## Gennas

https://twitter.com/TracyDiNunzio?r...ps://www.crunchbase.com/person/tracy-dinunzio

Here is the Twitter account for Tracy, the founder and CEO of Tradesy. We should all post how terrible Tradesy is and they keep our funds!!!!!


----------



## chiclawyer

Gennas said:


> This is happening to everyone now. I tried calling them for 6 hours yesterday and no one answered. I also have sent 6 emails for the past 4 days and no response!!!! I finally got through to the CS rep today. Her name is Sam and she's another liar. She said that my buyer never opened a return and confirmed it has now been 7 days, since my buyer got her shoes.  She said I will have to wait until 11/30 to get my funds!!!! I said this is not acceptable and need to talk to a Supervisor. She said she would have Liz, the Supervisor call me back. Of course she has not called me back and will not.



I know about the difficulty in getting through to CS, but what about the fact that I withdrew my tradesy funds to my bank account 16 days ago and the funds still haven't shown up? Has anyone else had a tradesy bank transfer take over two weeks to clear?


----------



## Joyjoy7

Ugh, I sold two things today! Maybe I should cancel them!


----------



## Gennas

chiclawyer said:


> I know about the difficulty in getting through to CS, but what about the fact that I withdrew my tradesy funds to my bank account 16 days ago and the funds still haven't shown up? Has anyone else had a tradesy bank transfer take over two weeks to clear?


Yes, it has taken up to 2 weeks for my funds to be transferred to my bank account too. It's just getting worse!!!


----------



## chiclawyer

Gennas said:


> Yes, it has taken up to 2 weeks for my funds to be transferred to my bank account too. It's just getting worse!!!



Omg wtf??? This is CRAZY! I've been selling on tradesy for years, and can't believe how downhill it has gone in the past year or two. I'm never selling on tradesy again, it's gotten way too shady for my comfort level.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chiclawyer said:


> I know about the difficulty in getting through to CS, but what about the fact that I withdrew my tradesy funds to my bank account 16 days ago and the funds still haven't shown up? Has anyone else had a tradesy bank transfer take over two weeks to clear?





Gennas said:


> Yes, it has taken up to 2 weeks for my funds to be transferred to my bank account too. It's just getting worse!!!



Same here!! [emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## fashion_victim9

I've sold over the knee boots on Tradesy like 3 weeks ago, they were returned and resold in Abbey's closet.
Boots were not in perfect condition, some scratches / scuffs and back seems started to tear, one was repaired and the other wasn't. this damage was described, pictured from all angles and factored in price, honest sale. And guess what - Tradesy didn't say a word about this defect reselling the boots! Not a word, not a picture! They sold it during final sale where no returns accepted.


----------



## whateve

They just relisted my returned wallet for 30% less than I sold it for. It's not like they had it listed for awhile and then lowered the price. They started right off at this price. What does this mean? Is it a way to get cash quickly even while taking a loss?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Question...my item was sold yesterday morning but no notification yet.  I know there’s a process where Tradesy verifies buyer’s payment, etc.  How long does it take before I get a confirmation?


----------



## whateve

HeartMyMJs said:


> Question...my item was sold yesterday morning but no notification yet.  I know there’s a process where Tradesy verifies buyer’s payment, etc.  How long does it take before I get a confirmation?


It can take up to 48 hours I think.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

chiclawyer said:


> Has anyone experienced unusually long wait times for funds to hit your bank account after initiating a bank transfer with tradesy? I withdrew funds on 10/29 and they still have not hit my bank account as of today, 11/14. I know they have the correct bank info because I did a few transfers earlier in October and they showed up in my bank account in 11 days (which is already crazy long). I'm on day 16 for this particular transfer, so I'm starting to worry. I have been calling tradesy all day and haven't been able to get through. I also emailed them over 24 hours ago and haven't received a response. Has this happened to anyone else?



I wouldn't dare give Tradesy my bank info. They can come back a year after a sale and withdraw funds from your bank account without your knowledge if there is an authenticity complaint


----------



## HeartMyMJs

whateve said:


> It can take up to 48 hours I think.



Thank you!!


----------



## kham

Has anyone purchased from coco-luxury on Tradesy? I searched this thread and saw people discuss “luxury coco” but I believe they are different sellers.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> They just relisted my returned wallet for 30% less than I sold it for. It's not like they had it listed for awhile and then lowered the price. They started right off at this price. What does this mean? Is it a way to get cash quickly even while taking a loss?


For my last return Tradesy increased the price about 20%, then sold boots on sale for my price making it final sale and non-returnable.


----------



## NANI1972

kham said:


> Has anyone purchased from coco-luxury on Tradesy? I searched this thread and saw people discuss “luxury coco” but I believe they are different sellers.



I have, the item was authentic but came with more wear than noted and the snap button closure had a crack in that was not even noted. There were pictures of the snap closure but it was taken at a angle where you could not see the crack, and unless you know there was a crack there you wouldn’t have never noticed it. I will be sure to look at pictures closely and ask questions if you need to before you purchase. Just a notation this was for Chanel Bag.


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> I have, the item was authentic but came with more wear than noted and the snap button closure had a crack in that was not even noted. There were pictures of the snap closure but it was taken at a angle where you could not see the crack, and unless you know there was a crack there you wouldn’t have never noticed it. Be sure to look at pictures closely and ask questions if you need to before you purchase. Just a notation this was for Chanel Bag.


----------



## Coco.lover

Just sold my first item on Tradesy it was Valentino Sandals. I listed it back in August and got a message asking if I would lower the price. I said sure and the lady purchased it. I already shipped it. Hopefully it doesn't take forever to be payed.


----------



## chiclawyer

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I wouldn't dare give Tradesy my bank info. They can come back a year after a sale and withdraw funds from your bank account without your knowledge if there is an authenticity complaint



JFC that is scary!! They don't even give you an opportunity to defend yourself against the complaint? Couldn't they do that with your paypal account, as well? Another reason for me to stop selling on tradesy.


----------



## Michelle1x

On another topic, it looks like Thredup isn't sending out any more bags until Jan 18.


HandbagDiva354 said:


> I wouldn't dare give Tradesy my bank info. They can come back a year after a sale and withdraw funds from your bank account without your knowledge if there is an authenticity complaint


hmm- is that also true of paypal, do you happen to know?


----------



## Michelle1x

chiclawyer said:


> Has anyone experienced unusually long wait times for funds to hit your bank account after initiating a bank transfer with tradesy? I withdrew funds on 10/29 and they still have not hit my bank account as of today, 11/14. I know they have the correct bank info because I did a few transfers earlier in October and they showed up in my bank account in 11 days (which is already crazy long). I'm on day 16 for this particular transfer, so I'm starting to worry. I have been calling tradesy all day and haven't been able to get through. I also emailed them over 24 hours ago and haven't received a response. Has this happened to anyone else?


Yes, that is why this thread is so active now after being so quiet in the past.  My payout times have increased about 3-fold, it used to take less than one week for me to get my funds, now it takes 15 days *at the absolute minimum* (7 days to release funds and another 7 days for funds to show up in Paypal)- any small kink, such as an international sale or transfer to debit card (which takes longer) and you are looking at a month.....


----------



## whateve

chiclawyer said:


> JFC that is scary!! They don't even give you an opportunity to defend yourself against the complaint? Couldn't they do that with your paypal account, as well? Another reason for me to stop selling on tradesy.





Michelle1x said:


> On another topic, it looks like Thredup isn't sending out any more bags until Jan 18.
> 
> hmm- is that also true of paypal, do you happen to know?


With paypal, I think you would have a chance to fight it. When it transfers into your paypal account, it isn't like a sale, it is more like someone just giving you money, so I don't know what kind of protection Tradesy has to snatch it back at sometime in the future.


----------



## Michelle1x

chiclawyer said:


> JFC that is scary!! They don't even give you an opportunity to defend yourself against the complaint? Couldn't they do that with your paypal account, as well? Another reason for me to stop selling on tradesy.


My problem is I can't easily find an alternative to Tradesy.  I already sell on ebay and even though I am a careful seller, there are lots of scammers- and ebay/paypal's "seller protection" is a JOKE.  Lots of people like Poshmark but Posh also has 20% commissions and TONS of lowball offers- and when I say lowball, I mean people offering 20% of my asking price.  Seems like a lot of teenagers on Poshmark.  Sigh.


----------



## BeenBurned

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I wouldn't dare give Tradesy my bank info. They can come back a year after a sale and withdraw funds from your bank account without your knowledge if there is an authenticity complaint


Where did you hear that? Is there something in writing or is it hearsay? 



whateve said:


> With paypal, I think you would have a chance to fight it. When it transfers into your paypal account, it isn't like a sale, it is more like someone just giving you money, so I don't know what kind of protection Tradesy has to snatch it back at sometime in the future.


I don't think that would be successful. 

I'd guess that IF a buyer filed a complaint after a year, paypal might put a hold on the funds (or give the account a neg balance) but that's an automated action AFAIK. 

I don't think any site can legally come back after a year and take a withdrawal from your bank account. I know my bank wouldn't release the money without at least checking with me first.


----------



## Michelle1x

BeenBurned said:


> Where did you hear that? Is there something in writing or is it hearsay?
> 
> 
> I don't think that would be successful.
> 
> I'd guess that IF a buyer filed a complaint after a year, paypal might put a hold on the funds (or give the account a neg balance) but that's an automated action AFAIK.
> 
> I don't think any site can legally come back after a year and take a withdrawal from your bank account. I know my bank wouldn't release the money without at least checking with me first.



yeah- come to think of it, the payout feature in Tradesy is not tied ot a single transaction- so I don't think it would work for them to withdraw anything.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Where did you hear that? Is there something in writing or is it hearsay?
> 
> 
> I don't think that would be successful.
> 
> I'd guess that IF a buyer filed a complaint after a year, paypal might put a hold on the funds (or give the account a neg balance) but that's an automated action AFAIK.
> 
> I don't think any site can legally come back after a year and take a withdrawal from your bank account. I know my bank wouldn't release the money without at least checking with me first.


I agree, not even that long. the time to dispute transaction is 180 days for PayPal and 120 days for most of the banks. AND they need a proof, they can't just reverse payment. 
Someone posted at the beginning of this thread how Tradesy pulled out some stunts taking all the funds for all the sales from the seller's store credit because they claimed she sold fake and therefore all her previous sales were fakes. they could do only for the site credit, she never withdrew her funds.


----------



## Michelle1x

I recently sold a coat on Tradesy and received the funds in 6 days (still waiting for the paypal transfer).  But I just discovered, from looking at the "sold" items in my closet, that the buyer returned it.  Tradesy is selling it for the exact price I sold it for.  Every time I see a return that Tradesy handles, it makes me thankful for Tradesy - because this on ebay would have been a nightmare.  I usually sell with no returns, after being scammed too many times, but then those that want to return anyway will make up a NAD claim, and sometimes even damage the item in the process.


----------



## whateve

The email I got from Tradesy about their showroom says it is only open by appointment. The focus is on being a showcase rather than a retail store. It is a publicity stunt.


----------



## domifreaka

The paypal transfers are a complete joke, ive been waiting forever for some of my money. their automatic email response used to be 24hrs and now its 48. that's ON TOP of the phones not being answered. Sales have been super slow but my prices are so high I wouldn't buy it either lol so much for the perks of the commission increase!
I had no sales for about two weeks, then 3 sales in one day and back to nothing. weird.


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> The paypal transfers are a complete joke, ive been waiting forever for some of my money. their automatic email response used to be 24hrs and now its 48. that's ON TOP of the phones not being answered. Sales have been super slow but my prices are so high I wouldn't buy it either lol so much for the perks of the commission increase!
> I had no sales for about two weeks, then 3 sales in one day and back to nothing. weird.


I did really well in October compared to ebay. My last sale was November 5. It's been slow for me on all sites. I still have one sale that hasn't been released - it's day 14. Absolutely no reason other than foreign; they can't return it. I suspect it won't be released until the last day.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I did really well in October compared to ebay. My last sale was November 5. It's been slow for me on all sites. I still have one sale that hasn't been released - it's day 14. Absolutely no reason other than foreign; they can't return it. I suspect it won't be released until the last day.


Really glad to hear others say this- I haven't had even one sale in almost 3 weeks!  I sell much less than all of you, but still, I normally sell about 20 items per month.  The surprising thing for me is that this is November, typically the best month.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Has this happened to anyone?  It was out for delivery on 11/15 then I saw this.  I emailed the buyer and luckily she received it that day.  I know tracking updates within 48 hours.  On tradesy it still states it’s on the way to the buyer.  I emailed tradesy regarding this.  I hope they start inpection hold the day it was delivered.


----------



## NANI1972

HeartMyMJs said:


> Has this happened to anyone?  It was out for delivery on 11/15 then I saw this.  I emailed the buyer and luckily she received it that day.  I know tracking updates within 48 hours.  On tradesy it still states it’s on the way to the buyer.  I emailed tradesy regarding this.  I hope they start inpection hold the day it was delivered.
> View attachment 3882761



Yes, just happened to be too. I called Tradesy and they marked it as delivered on the day it was out for delivery.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NANI1972 said:


> Yes, just happened to be too. I called Tradesy and they marked it as delivered on the day it was out for delivery.



Oh thanks!  Good to know!


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Really glad to hear others say this- I haven't had even one sale in almost 3 weeks!  I sell much less than all of you, but still, I normally sell about 20 items per month.  The surprising thing for me is that this is November, typically the best month.


I just made another sale this morning, another of my under $50 items. I'm still really behind for the month, only 7 sales across all sites.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Asked Tradesy to deposit money on the 9th into my PP. It is now the 19th and still no money. It gets longer and longer each time.

Thanks for the great improvements Tradesy; you guys really know how to make good use of the commission increase.


----------



## aga5

HeartMyMJs said:


> Same here!! [emoji107][emoji107]



Me too


----------



## EGBDF

ThisVNchick said:


> Asked Tradesy to deposit money on the 9th into my PP. It is now the 19th and still no money. It gets longer and longer each time.
> 
> Thanks for the great improvements Tradesy; you guys really know how to make good use of the commission increase.


So PP isn't any faster than a bank deposit. I'm still waiting on my last transfer....and I haven't sold anything on Tradesy in a little over 3 weeks (an all time record for no sales for me) but I'm torn because I feel reluctant to make any more sales until I get my $$$ transferred from the previous sale!


----------



## ThisVNchick

EGBDF said:


> So PP isn't any faster than a bank deposit. I'm still waiting on my last transfer....and I haven't sold anything on Tradesy in a little over 3 weeks (an all time record for no sales for me) but I'm torn because I feel reluctant to make any more sales until I get my $$$ transferred from the previous sale!



I just got my funds today...on a Sunday. I thought they don’t pay out on the weekends and only payout during a business day? I guess that’s also a lie.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ThisVNchick said:


> I just got my funds today...on a Sunday. I thought they don’t pay out on the weekends and only payout during a business day? I guess that’s also a lie.



I have a withdrawal from the 6th that hasn’t come through


----------



## Michelle1x

I finally got 3 sales this weekend... way down from my usual numbers for November (at Tradesy or any other site).
In addition to whatever problems Tradesy has, I think all these  luxe reselling sites like Thredup Luxe and Realreal are making it harder for me, as an individual to sell my stuff through Tradesy or ebay.  Seems like the market ticks down a little every year, and now its at a point where sites like Tradesy want 25% and the buyers have more alternatives than before.


----------



## ThisVNchick

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I have a withdrawal from the 6th that hasn’t come through


Wowza..was this a PP transfer or a bank transfer?


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> and the buyers have more alternatives than before.



as sellers we also have these alternatives. I've started with eBay several years ago and now I'm selling on 4 sites + sent some stuff to thredup and sometimes (very rare) ship smth to fashionphile when they offer fair prices (last time it happened 1.5 years ago though, they are such low ballers)

and I keep looking for new opportunities all the time as this market instantly develops and grows


----------



## Michelle1x

fashion_victim9 said:


> as sellers we also have these alternatives. I've started with eBay several years ago and now I'm selling on 4 sites + sent some stuff to thredup and sometimes (very rare) ship smth to fashionphile when they offer fair prices (last time it happened 1.5 years ago though, they are such low ballers)
> 
> and I keep looking for new opportunities all the time as this market instantly develops and grows





fashion_victim9 said:


> as sellers we also have these alternatives. I've started with eBay several years ago and now I'm selling on 4 sites + sent some stuff to thredup and sometimes (very rare) ship smth to fashionphile when they offer fair prices (last time it happened 1.5 years ago though, they are such low ballers)
> 
> and I keep looking for new opportunities all the time as this market instantly develops and grows



Yeah- I think the sophisticated sellers on TPF can learn how to use this selling climate to their advantage.
My problem is, I am just an individual that got into selling on ebay after I started buying items for my extended family.  Eventually I started thinking "ok, I'm pretty sure someone will like this, and if not, I can just sell it on ebay".  Since I am a luxe shopper, that worked out pretty well UNTIL 1)CA started charging 10% sales tax and 2)Sites like Tradesy and Poshmark + Paypal started to hike their commissions, with selling total typically over 20%.  
This now means I need to sell something for 30% more than I pay for it, just to break even. 
When I started selling online, there weren't too many internet consignment shops other than AFF and the few that sold on ebay.  Now there are all these destination sites like RealReal that sometimes sell things for LESS than I, as an individual seller, would ever sell for.  RealReal seems like they must be TOTALLY lowballing people.


----------



## whateve

They randomly released the money for my foreign sale today, 3 days before the maximum. The money was coincidentally released right after my latest sale was scanned by the post office as shipped.


----------



## domifreaka

EGBDF said:


> So PP isn't any faster than a bank deposit. I'm still waiting on my last transfer....and I haven't sold anything on Tradesy in a little over 3 weeks (an all time record for no sales for me) but I'm torn because I feel reluctant to make any more sales until I get my $$$ transferred from the previous sale!


Record of NO SALES here for me as well. I just keep on making listings and removing them before they even have 3 likes on Tradesy. By the time they get anywhere NEAR a good spot in their search bar, I already sell them on Mercari, fb market or posh.
I've been stalking a bunch of "small" closets (100 items or less) and looks like nothing is moving there. Only closets with huge sales are tradesy, and the Chinese business sellers. I recently had 3 buyers in one day asking me if im located in the US- so I think Tradesy buyers are starting to catch on to what's happening.
last year end of November I was killing it on tradesy. now it's just dead. Buttttt I shipped my 2 chanel bags and a Neverfull damier to Thredup Luxe so lets see what happens


----------



## Michelle1x

domifreaka said:


> Record of NO SALES here for me as well. I just keep on making listings and removing them before they even have 3 likes on Tradesy. By the time they get anywhere NEAR a good spot in their search bar, I already sell them on Mercari, fb market or posh.
> I've been stalking a bunch of "small" closets (100 items or less) and looks like nothing is moving there. Only closets with huge sales are tradesy, and the Chinese business sellers. I recently had 3 buyers in one day asking me if im located in the US- so I think Tradesy buyers are starting to catch on to what's happening.
> last year end of November I was killing it on tradesy. now it's just dead. Buttttt I shipped my 2 chanel bags and a Neverfull damier to Thredup Luxe so lets see what happens


Can you give us any more details on the Chanels and Neverfull... I will watch for them on Thredup Luxe.  Not really looking for any new bags right now but who knows.......................................


----------



## EGBDF

domifreaka said:


> Record of NO SALES here for me as well. I just keep on making listings and removing them before they even have 3 likes on Tradesy. By the time they get anywhere NEAR a good spot in their search bar, I already sell them on Mercari, fb market or posh.
> I've been stalking a bunch of "small" closets (100 items or less) and looks like nothing is moving there. Only closets with huge sales are tradesy, and the Chinese business sellers. I recently had 3 buyers in one day asking me if im located in the US- so I think Tradesy buyers are starting to catch on to what's happening.
> last year end of November I was killing it on tradesy. now it's just dead. Buttttt I shipped my 2 chanel bags and a Neverfull damier to Thredup Luxe so lets see what happens



Yep, that's me---less than 100 items and no sales. lol
I'm just gradually listing my things on eBay as I have time and when I am in the mood.


----------



## bernz84

You know what’s sad? I half-heartedly listed a bag on my Tradesy account last week (even though I swore up and down I’d quit Tradesy) and “overpriced” it due to the increased commission just so I could break even. I also submitted the bag to Fashionphile for a quote. 

Well, it turns out Fashionphile offered me $50 less than what I’d earn on Tradesy. Guess what I did?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Yep, that's me---less than 100 items and no sales. lol
> I'm just gradually listing my things on eBay as I have time and when I am in the mood.


I have just over 100 listings on Tradesy. I have items listed on Tradesy, ebay and Bonanza. I've made 3 sales in less than a week on Tradesy. I still make more sales on ebay, but that's probably because I have more items listed there. I have a lot of cheap clothing that wouldn't make economic sense to sell on Tradesy.


----------



## Michelle1x

bernz84 said:


> You know what’s sad? I half-heartedly listed a bag on my Tradesy account last week (even though I swore up and down I’d quit Tradesy) and “overpriced” it due to the increased commission just so I could break even. I also submitted the bag to Fashionphile for a quote.
> 
> Well, it turns out Fashionphile offered me $50 less than what I’d earn on Tradesy. Guess what I did?



Seriously!  My items actually DO show up in Tradesy search, and I have a decent number of likes.  But since I repriced for the new commission, I know have a lot of these "add more info" red banners on my items in my closet- when I open them to edit, it says "people are loving your item try lowering your price to $xxx.xx".  Which means these are not price competitive, but how can they be when I need to uplift 30% just to break even?  If I sell on ebay I can knock down the tradesy price by 15% right off the bat - although ebay is a pita, we all know that.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I have just over 100 listings on Tradesy. I have items listed on Tradesy, ebay and Bonanza. I've made 3 sales in less than a week on Tradesy. I still make more sales on ebay, but that's probably because I have more items listed there. I have a lot of cheap clothing that wouldn't make economic sense to sell on Tradesy.


Do you ever sell anything on Bonanza?


----------



## trendythelma

My last transfer from Tradesy to PP took 9 days! I'm hesitant to sell on that site now. I've been thinking about taking the store down. Anyway today, i got 2 sales worth $130 and i haven't confirmed the sales. The items are really nice and i would rather sell them on Ebay or Poshmark. I'm also nervous about Tradesy's fraudulent returnpractice. I've been burnt by a buyer who ruined an item i sold to her and returned it. Tradesy didn't even look at my listing pics to see the item was in good condition when i mailed it out. I'm conflicted, don't know what to do.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Do you ever sell anything on Bonanza?


Hardly ever. I've been selling on there for almost 3 years and have only made 6 sales! On the plus side, I haven't had any issue with any of my buyers.


----------



## whateve

trendythelma said:


> My last transfer from Tradesy to PP took 9 days! I'm hesitant to sell on that site now. I've been thinking about taking the store down. Anyway today, i got 2 sales worth $130 and i haven't confirmed the sales. The items are really nice and i would rather sell them on Ebay or Poshmark. I'm also nervous about Tradesy's fraudulent returnpractice. I've been burnt by a buyer who ruined an item i sold to her and returned it. Tradesy didn't even look at my listing pics to see the item was in good condition when i mailed it out. I'm conflicted, don't know what to do.


It's a risk, no matter where you list. I try not to sell anything that I can't afford to take a loss on, in case I don't get paid for it.


----------



## Michelle1x

trendythelma said:


> My last transfer from Tradesy to PP took 9 days! I'm hesitant to sell on that site now. I've been thinking about taking the store down. Anyway today, i got 2 sales worth $130 and i haven't confirmed the sales. The items are really nice and i would rather sell them on Ebay or Poshmark. I'm also nervous about Tradesy's fraudulent returnpractice. I've been burnt by a buyer who ruined an item i sold to her and returned it. Tradesy didn't even look at my listing pics to see the item was in good condition when i mailed it out. I'm conflicted, don't know what to do.


Didn't Tradesy just handle the return for you and buy it into their Abbey Road account?  
Returns are the only reason I, as a seller, prefer to sell on Tradesy.  I loved Tradesy before these payout delays.  I am on day 8 of a paypal transfer initiated on the 14th.

I had no sales earlier this month, but I just sold 3 items on Tradesy in the past 3 days, so things are picking up.  I'm not too concerned about their viabilty after all the publicity with the LV toilet.  I think they just decided to delay income to sellers as a business decision, which is unfortunate but not a complete deal breaker for me, YET.


----------



## trendythelma

Michelle1x said:


> Didn't Tradesy just handle the return for you and buy it into their Abbey Road account?
> Returns are the only reason I, as a seller, prefer to sell on Tradesy.  I loved Tradesy before these payout delays.  I am on day 8 of a paypal transfer initiated on the 14th.
> 
> I had no sales earlier this month, but I just sold 3 items on Tradesy in the past 3 days, so things are picking up.  I'm not too concerned about their viabilty after all the publicity with the LV toilet.  I think they just decided to delay income to sellers as a business decision, which is unfortunate but not a complete deal breaker for me, YET.


 No,the lady returned the item with one of the gemstones on it broken, so Tradesy claimed the item was misrepresented. Even though the pics i took of the item clearly showed all the gemstones were intact. The most upsetting thing about that case was that they refunded the buyer without asking for my side of the story. No request for evidence from me or anything! At least with Ebay or Poshmark, they'll ask the seller for their side of the story before they arrive at a decision.


----------



## whateve

trendythelma said:


> No,the lady returned the item with one of the gemstones on it broken, so Tradesy claimed the item was misrepresented. Even though the pics i took of the item clearly showed all the gemstones were intact. The most upsetting thing about that case was that they refunded the buyer without asking for my side of the story. No request for evidence from me or anything! At least with Ebay or Poshmark, they'll ask the seller for their side of the story before they arrive at a decision.


I think you would have lost the case on ebay too. When it is a she said, she said, they don't know who to believe, so they side with the buyer.


----------



## trendythelma

whateve said:


> I think you would have lost the case on ebay too. When it is a she said, she said, they don't know who to believe, so they side with the buyer.


I respectfully disagree. I have been selling on Ebay for more than 7 years and i have never lost an INAD case with them. That's the reason i take clear pictures of all angles of the item before listing. I've been on Poshmark for 2 years and have had 2 fraudulent buyers, those two cases were decided in my favor when i presented my evidence. I don't know what your experience has been with Ebay, but mine is different.


----------



## whateve

trendythelma said:


> I respectfully disagree. I have been selling on Ebay for more than 7 years and i have never lost an INAD case with them. That's the reason i take clear pictures of all angles of the item before listing. I've been on Poshmark for 2 years and have had 2 fraudulent buyers, those two cases were decided in my favor when i presented my evidence. I don't know what your experience has been with Ebay, but mine is different.


Your experience with ebay has been different from mine. I have also been selling since 2009. I had a return (I accept returns) where the buyer didn't return everything she received. It was a planner complete with the inserts, and she kept the inserts. I had to give her the full refund anyway. I did win a case in which the buyer claimed the bag was too small; the measurements were in the listing and I description said it was small. I had a buyer purposely damage a purse in order to not have to pay my restocking fee. I didn't even fight it.

I had one Tradesy buyer claim my item wasn't authentic. Tradesy sided with me and resold it themselves. I believe ebay would have forced me to take the return.


----------



## Michelle1x

Paypal returns are just as bad.  I had an ebay buyer initiate a NAD claim with Paypal.   She didn't use ebay, (I believe) because she had already disputed AD NAUSEUM on ebay.  She tries a NAD claim with Paypal, they side with her, and she sends me the item back *with the tags cut off*.  It was a NWT item.
Later I found that tool (here on TPF) that can be used to review buyer reviews.  She was a serial bad feedback giver.

Nothing I could do- I lost the case for no reason at all.  I did send a nastygram to Paypal mgmt to complain, not that it did anything.

I've had a handful of returns with Tradesy with no issues whatsoever, except one, which was a mistake on my part (I sent the wrong item)- and they worked with me on that.  Of course with Tradesy I am still waiting on my money which is not an issue with ebay/paypal.


----------



## trendythelma

Well, luckily for me, someone just purchased one of the items on Ebay, phew! I feel more comfortable selling that item on Ebay. My experience with Tradesy left me nervous.


----------



## whateve

My funds reached paypal today, exactly a week after I transferred them on the 15th.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> My funds reached paypal today, exactly a week after I transferred them on the 15th.


I also just got mine for my request on the 14th - so they must batch them.


----------



## EGBDF

It took 14 days (again) for my funds to show up in my bank account. Tradesy needs to update their website to reflect the actual # days for funds to be received. It seems shady for them to keep sticking to their old numbers when they KNOW they aren't accurate.


----------



## whateve

My buyer contacted me to tell me how much she loves the purse she received today. USPS tracking still shows it is out for delivery.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> My buyer contacted me to tell me how much she loves the purse she received today. USPS tracking still shows it is out for delivery.


there  was all kinds of mess  in USPS because of the holiday. some of my packages were delayed, others were not scanned until they reached distribution center. now estimated delivery is missing in tracking.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> there  was all kinds of mess  in USPS because of the holiday. some of my packages were delayed, others were not scanned until they reached distribution center. now estimated delivery is missing in tracking.


It's been annoying me that estimated delivery was missing. I thought USPS did that on purpose.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> It's been annoying me that estimated delivery was missing. I thought USPS did that on purpose.


Yep, I feel so too. and tracking was unavailable for several hours a couple of times. it's bad because buyers need to make adjustments when signature is required.


----------



## Michelle1x

So my sales with Tradesy have really picked up.  I sold 2 items yesterday on Tradesy, one on Poshmark, none on ebay.  I don't sell good stuff on poshmark, only junk that I don't bother to list on Tradesy.  Seems like a much younger crowd on PM.

So for me, Tradesy still remains my best selling platform.  I don't like the 21 delay for payouts but not a deal breaker for me at this point.  I think the small time internet resellers (like me) are being pushed out of the business to a degree anyway.

For Thredup, I sent them a bag last summer (not luxe) and overall received about $55 which was GREAT for what I sent them.  About half of my consignment items sold, 2 did not, and I received this email below.  This is why people don't like Thredup, because they know *own* my consignment goods and can resell them- people feel like there is something shady about this practice, but they do allow you to reclaim (for a fee), lots of people don't bother with that.

_Unfortunately, your consignment item did not sell and is no longer listed on our site. If you'd like to reclaim your item, please do so within 13 days. After this time, it will become property of thredUP and will be responsibly recycled *or sold at a later date.*_


----------



## fashion_victim9

How do you like this? I've sold boots, great condition, size 38.5
Tradesy returned them with explanation:
During our inspection, we found the item to be misrepresented for the following reasons:
* Item is listed to be a 38 1/2 but is marked a 38

My shoes were size 38.5, it's obvious from the listing pictures, and I answered them with multiple pictures of mine ones. 3 or 4 days after they answered me to make pictures of what I'll receive as they already shipped them back.
I received them today. Other shoes in MUCH worse condition and marked 38!! Those buyer switched them.
Here are mine






and that's what I got in return, all dirty boots in terrible condition, not my size





I am so glad it didn't happen on eBay, they wouldn't even listen to me
Hope Tradesy will take my side, cause it's obvious fraud


----------



## fashion_victim9

I just wonder why didn't they pay any attention that the boots look different, and it's not only about size. Same style but mine look great and these ones were worn for like several years. Why didn't they compare them to my pictures first? So not cool


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> How do you like this? I've sold boots, great condition, size 38.5
> Tradesy returned them with explanation:
> During our inspection, we found the item to be misrepresented for the following reasons:
> * Item is listed to be a 38 1/2 but is marked a 38
> 
> My shoes were size 38.5, it's obvious from the listing pictures, and I answered them with multiple pictures of mine ones. 3 or 4 days after they answered me to make pictures of what I'll receive as they already shipped them back.
> I received them today. Other shoes in MUCH worse condition and marked 38!! Those buyer switched them.
> Here are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's what I got in return, all dirty boots in terrible condition, not my size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad it didn't happen on eBay, they wouldn't even listen to me
> Hope Tradesy will take my size, cause it's obvious fraud


It's horrible what buyer did, but even worse that Tradesy didn't hear your side of the story. 
Fight back, you have a great chance.


----------



## GemsBerry

BTW new codes for Cyber Monday


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Fight back, you have a great chance.



I am pretty sure they will take my side (fingers crossed) first of all cause of the size, cause it's clearly the other shoes


----------



## domifreaka

Michelle1x said:


> Can you give us any more details on the Chanels and Neverfull... I will watch for them on Thredup Luxe.  Not really looking for any new bags right now but who knows.......................................


I shipped out the Neverfull MM Damiere Ebene with red lining and Chanel oval large camellia pouch. neverful was ok condition, chanel clutch like new condition butttt I lost the authenticity card so it just has the authenticity seal inside. I know it brings the value down a little bit. theread up shipped me the ground fedex label so I shipped them out on the 10th and they're scheduled to get to them tomorrow! 18days from nj to cali!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> and they're scheduled to get to them tomorrow!



it doesn't mean they will make it on time most likely you will have to wait for another week or so.


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> I just wonder why didn't they pay any attention that the boots look different, and it's not only about size. Same style but mine look great and these ones were worn for like several years. Why didn't they compare them to my pictures first? So not cool



fingers crossed they side with you. Last time I shipped a keepall bandouliere with strap, the buyer shipped it to them without strap and claimed he never got it. first time buyer, I had over 400 sales and they didn't listen to me twice. Strap was photographed on ALL the photos.


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> Last time I shipped a keepall bandouliere with strap, the buyer shipped it to them without strap and claimed he never got it



and what did they say?? that's terrible seems like buyer just needed a free strap for her other bag, what a thief


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> and what did they say?? that's terrible seems like buyer just needed a free strap for her other bag, what a thief


those damn straps are almost as much as the bags too! the one I had would be worth about $300.
Tradesy said "because of prior courtesies we are unable to credit you for the strap". I asked if by "prior courtesies" they're referring to the one $50 site credit they gave me a year ago when a buyer broke a button on my vintage chanel that cost me $150 to repair, they said yes. That's in TWO YEARS of me selling.


----------



## Michelle1x

fashion_victim9 said:


> How do you like this? I've sold boots, great condition, size 38.5
> Tradesy returned them with explanation:
> During our inspection, we found the item to be misrepresented for the following reasons:
> * Item is listed to be a 38 1/2 but is marked a 38
> Hope Tradesy will take my side, cause it's obvious fraud



Wow- that is ridiculous.  The problem is these sorts of things, is they impact the bottom line of all these reseller sites.  The whole returns area is a huge fraud pit.  There was this other site once (Shop-Hers) that went under, in large part due to their return policy.

On another note- I had no idea Loubs had vibram soles now!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> On another note- I had no idea Loubs had vibram soles now!



they don't go with vibram, cobbler does it to protect the soles


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> There was this other site once (Shop-Hers) that went under, in large part due to their return policy.


I've heard a lot about it, but didn't have a chance to sell or buy there. what was wrong with their return policy?


----------



## GemsBerry

Michelle1x said:


> Wow- that is ridiculous.  The problem is these sorts of things, is they impact the bottom line of all these reseller sites.  The whole returns area is a huge fraud pit.  There was this other site once (Shop-Hers) that went under, in large part due to their return policy.
> 
> On another note- I had no idea Loubs had vibram soles now!


Ironically, Shophers was acquired by Tradesy and is now part of it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EGBDF said:


> It took 14 days (again) for my funds to show up in my bank account. Tradesy needs to update their website to reflect the actual # days for funds to be received. It seems shady for them to keep sticking to their old numbers when they KNOW they aren't accurate.



Totally agree!!  I sold 3 items and it’s going on 16 days of waiting for the transfer to my bank.  It’s just a waiting game!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I recently made a purchase from a Tradesy seller. It arrived just as described & there were no issues
to speak of. I was pleased with the seller's description, communication & fast shipping &
wouldn't think twice about going back to the site for a future purchase


----------



## Michelle1x

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've heard a lot about it, but didn't have a chance to sell or buy there. what was wrong with their return policy?


Shop-Hers just had a bad business model in general.  If you sold something through Shop-Hers, you shipped it to Shop Hers corp in Santa Monica and THEY shipped it to the buyer, so they did authentication, verification etc.  they also accepted returns.
That just isn't scalable.


----------



## whateve

I sent Tradesy an email over the weekend about my sale where the tracking shows "delivery status not updated." Luckily in this case, the buyer had contacted me just after she got it to tell me how much she loved it. Tradesy took that as proof as delivery and the status was updated in my sales page this afternoon to delivered on Saturday.


----------



## Michelle1x

Sheesh man.  I sold a few things to a location in florida (not a freight forwarder)- delivered on Dec 22 and still not released.  It used to be 4 days, then 5 days, now 6.  Ugh this is trying my patience.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Sheesh man.  I sold a few things to a location in florida (not a freight forwarder)- delivered on Dec 22 and still not released.  It used to be 4 days, then 5 days, now 6.  Ugh this is trying my patience.


You mean November 22? I have two items that were delivered on November 22 that haven't been released. One of them was under $50 so can't be returned.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> You mean November 22? I have two items that were delivered on November 22 that haven't been released. One of them was under $50 so can't be returned.


Yeah Nov 22.  For a while I was thinking Tradesy was releasing my money for US sales after 5 days.  Then I had another 7-8 days to get to paypal.  Guess not.  Oh well at least it isn't just me.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah Nov 22.  For a while I was thinking Tradesy was releasing my money for US sales after 5 days.  Then I had another 7-8 days to get to paypal.  Guess not.  Oh well at least it isn't just me.


It was 5 days for awhile, then 6. It just seems to be taking longer and longer.


----------



## poopsie

Michelle1x said:


> Shop-Hers just had a bad business model in general.  If you sold something through Shop-Hers, you shipped it to Shop Hers corp in Santa Monica and THEY shipped it to the buyer, so they did authentication, verification etc.  they also accepted returns.
> That just isn't scalable.



I LOVED them. They were perfect for my higher end items that I didn't want to list on Ebay. I never wasted my time listing anything low to mid range there. They are only a few hours away so shipping to them was great. It sure beat having to factor in the 'free' shipping that Ebay pushes and end up selling a heavy bag to someone on the other side of the country. The peace of mind was worth every penny to me.


----------



## GemsBerry

Checking out my payouts like


----------



## whateve

My money reached paypal today, exactly a week after I transferred it. They released money from one of my sales that was delivered on 11/22 just after midnight on 11/29, but not on the other sale that was under $50 (and so can't be returned.) So it is now taking 7 days or more for money to be released.


----------



## 7chakra

whateve said:


> I sent Tradesy an email over the weekend about my sale where the tracking shows "delivery status not updated." Luckily in this case, the buyer had contacted me just after she got it to tell me how much she loved it. Tradesy took that as proof as delivery and the status was updated in my sales page this afternoon to delivered on Saturday.


Same here!  I shipped this Monday (alone with 3 more other boxes i shipped via usps,  all of which are trackable except for the tradesy label!!!)  The tracking says "shipping label created.. " and not info regarding moving or even acceptance by the post office.  I pay 23% fee to tradesy for the useless service(usually they return to me all my high priced items claiming "tiny scuff on the corner of the bag and not mentioned" where i ckearky each tine state "floir samples items with minor store handling signs , scuffing,  etc". I contacted the buyer saying the parcel had been shipped on monday but the tracking system doesnt show anything askung her to reply and let me know when she receives it.  Yesterday the buyer replied "i have not received the shoes! " just one day after the shipping and she seemes like pissed.  Is anyone experiencing same issue with tracking after this black friday "sale"? All my other parcels(labels printed through usps directly) can be easily tracked except for the one label i printed through tradesy.  Now i have to be nervous and worry where tge parcel is and if tge buyer and when gets it,  and since tge system shiws nothing hasnt been shipped,  i wont see my money!!!


----------



## Joyjoy7

It seems there's no rhyme or reason to funds release timeframe. I had one take a full week and last night received one that was delivered on Friday. That one was four days!? No sign of the first hitting my pp. That's since Monday. I sold two more items since but waiting to see how long the others actually take to show up in pp. I may just cancel.


----------



## whateve

7chakra said:


> Same here!  I shipped this Monday (alone with 3 more other boxes i shipped via usps,  all of which are trackable except for the tradesy label!!!)  The tracking says "shipping label created.. " and not info regarding moving or even acceptance by the post office.  I pay 23% fee to tradesy for the useless service(usually they return to me all my high priced items claiming "tiny scuff on the corner of the bag and not mentioned" where i ckearky each tine state "floir samples items with minor store handling signs , scuffing,  etc". I contacted the buyer saying the parcel had been shipped on monday but the tracking system doesnt show anything askung her to reply and let me know when she receives it.  Yesterday the buyer replied "i have not received the shoes! " just one day after the shipping and she seemes like pissed.  Is anyone experiencing same issue with tracking after this black friday "sale"? All my other parcels(labels printed through usps directly) can be easily tracked except for the one label i printed through tradesy.  Now i have to be nervous and worry where tge parcel is and if tge buyer and when gets it,  and since tge system shiws nothing hasnt been shipped,  i wont see my money!!!


If you just shipped on Monday, I wouldn't panic yet. This is my experience: I put packages out for my carrier to pick up. If she scans them, they show up in the system shortly. If she doesn't, they go to the post office and don't get scanned until they reach or leave the distribution center. That can be the next day or the following day. If my carrier doesn't get back to the post office before the truck leaves for the distribution center, my packages sit in the post office for another day.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

I sold a backpack on Tradesy recently and the recipient received it yesterday. When I checked to see when I can do my payout, it says December 19th?! That's crazy! I don't understand why I have to wait 3 weeks.


----------



## poopsie

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> I sold a backpack on Tradesy recently and the recipient received it yesterday. When I checked to see when I can do my payout, it says December 19th?! That's crazy! I don't understand why I have to wait 3 weeks.




Go back a couple of dozen pages or so. That is just about all this thread has discussed the past several months.


----------



## whateve

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> I sold a backpack on Tradesy recently and the recipient received it yesterday. When I checked to see when I can do my payout, it says December 19th?! That's crazy! I don't understand why I have to wait 3 weeks.


It might not take that long. It used to be 4 days unless it is returned. Now it seems like it is closer to 7 days but I have one that is at 7 days and still hasn't been released. I had an international sale that took around 18 days. They seem to be releasing money around midnight PST so start checking after midnight on the 5th day.


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> How do you like this? I've sold boots, great condition, size 38.5
> Tradesy returned them with explanation:
> During our inspection, we found the item to be misrepresented for the following reasons:
> * Item is listed to be a 38 1/2 but is marked a 38
> 
> My shoes were size 38.5, it's obvious from the listing pictures, and I answered them with multiple pictures of mine ones. 3 or 4 days after they answered me to make pictures of what I'll receive as they already shipped them back.
> I received them today. Other shoes in MUCH worse condition and marked 38!! Those buyer switched them.
> Here are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's what I got in return, all dirty boots in terrible condition, not my size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad it didn't happen on eBay, they wouldn't even listen to me
> Hope Tradesy will take my side, cause it's obvious fraud


Horrifying. Is there any blacklist of Tradesy buyers? I just went to the ebay blacklist online and added those 2500 to my blocked list. If there isn't, maybe we should start one here - Buyers that pull that kind of fast one need to be blacklisted. And fast.


----------



## Fullcloset

Michelle1x said:


> So my sales with Tradesy have really picked up.  I sold 2 items yesterday on Tradesy, one on Poshmark, none on ebay.  I don't sell good stuff on poshmark, only junk that I don't bother to list on Tradesy.  Seems like a much younger crowd on PM.
> 
> So for me, Tradesy still remains my best selling platform.  I don't like the 21 delay for payouts but not a deal breaker for me at this point.  I think the small time internet resellers (like me) are being pushed out of the business to a degree anyway.
> 
> For Thredup, I sent them a bag last summer (not luxe) and overall received about $55 which was GREAT for what I sent them.  About half of my consignment items sold, 2 did not, and I received this email below.  This is why people don't like Thredup, because they know *own* my consignment goods and can resell them- people feel like there is something shady about this practice, but they do allow you to reclaim (for a fee), lots of people don't bother with that.
> 
> _Unfortunately, your consignment item did not sell and is no longer listed on our site. If you'd like to reclaim your item, please do so within 13 days. After this time, it will become property of thredUP and will be responsibly recycled *or sold at a later date.*_


Well if they make you pay to get your stuff back - that is a scam. They take the chance of making money off your stuff so they need to man up and return what they can't sell - its their job to sell. If they don't - they've failed. That's how I look at it. Never did for that reason. How much is the "fee" anyway?


----------



## Fullcloset

domifreaka said:


> Record of NO SALES here for me as well. I just keep on making listings and removing them before they even have 3 likes on Tradesy. By the time they get anywhere NEAR a good spot in their search bar, I already sell them on Mercari, fb market or posh.
> I've been stalking a bunch of "small" closets (100 items or less) and looks like nothing is moving there. Only closets with huge sales are tradesy, and the Chinese business sellers. I recently had 3 buyers in one day asking me if im located in the US- so I think Tradesy buyers are starting to catch on to what's happening.
> last year end of November I was killing it on tradesy. now it's just dead. Buttttt I shipped my 2 chanel bags and a Neverfull damier to Thredup Luxe so lets see what happens


Well I think everyone here knows I hadn't made a Tradesy sale in several months and had to go back to ebay where I sold about a dozen in the past 2 months - but I finally just sold a necklace on Tradesy that I listed about 3 years ago. I don't think that has much to do with anything except sheer luck. My stats show I get less views on all 300 Tradesy items then I get on ONE single ebay listing. So I'm not spending any time or effort on Tradesy listings. Nobody sees them except by chance. I had my Tradesy shop on perm vaca after they increased commission but just went back & increased my prices almost double what they were then let my store show available again. If nothing else - I'll use it for inventory control when listings fall off ebay so I don't have recreate them from scratch. But not expecting to sell much.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Post Office attempted delivery to a buyer on Monday. I contacted the buyer but no response. 

How long will the Post Office hold the item until sending it back Tradesy? Will Tradesy send the item back to me or will I still get paid?


----------



## Joyjoy7

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The Post Office attempted delivery to a buyer on Monday. I contacted the buyer but no response.
> 
> How long will the Post Office hold the item until sending it back Tradesy? Will Tradesy send the item back to me or will I still get paid?



The post office will hold for 15 days. Then they will return to sender. If it's a Tradesy label, then back to them. They will treat it like any return. Inspection and either they will keep or return to you with some excuse.


----------



## Michelle1x

Fullcloset said:


> My stats show I get less views on all 300 Tradesy items then I get on ONE single ebay listing.


What stats are you looking at, that show individual Tradesy listings vs individual ebay listings?  Are you looking at ebay "page views"?  I don't get terribly many views on ebay, lots of my items have single digit # views.  I think if you are selling Chanel or LV, you get lots of views on ebay but for other stuff, not so much.
But for Tradesy, unless they rank you high in their search list for the brand, you probably don't get any views at all.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> and don't get scanned until they reach or leave the distribution center.



and my post sometimes doesn't scan packages at all and they appear only 2 - 3 days later at the next distribution center on their way and by sometimes I mean pretty often. hate it


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> I just went to the eBay blacklist online and added those 2500 to my blocked list



what list? where may I see it?

and about my situation - they answered that buyer sent back 2 pairs of same model and they made a switch by mistake. they sent me return label and promised to refund as soon as they have the boots


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> what list? where may I see it?



found it!


----------



## fashion_victim9

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The Post Office attempted delivery to a buyer on Monday. I contacted the buyer but no response.



I contact Tradesy in such cases and ask them to e-mail to my buyer, cause some of them just don't log in and don't see our messages. Tradesy usually marks such orders as "delivered". it's been only 3 days anyways, give the buyer some time, maybe they work all day and can't go to post office till Saturday


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> and my post sometimes doesn't scan packages at all and they appear only 2 - 3 days later at the next distribution center on their way and by sometimes I mean pretty often. hate it


My mail carrier used to be so good about scanning. The last 3 weeks or so none of my packages have been scanned. I wonder why she stopped scanning. It is really annoying. I have a package I sent out yesterday that still hasn't shown up.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> It is really annoying.



so true, and the buyers keep asking like why didn't you ship it? and I have to explain all this every time like I make excuses


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

whateve said:


> My mail carrier used to be so good about scanning. The last 3 weeks or so none of my packages have been scanned. I wonder why she stopped scanning. It is really annoying. I have a package I sent out yesterday that still hasn't shown up.



Is it possible there's a new mail carrier? Actually, I've noticed my own mail carrier is coming much later to pick up my packages... usually he's here between 11am-1pm, but lately it's been 3pm-5pm. Maybe due to the upcoming holidays there's already an uptick in people sending stuff?


----------



## whateve

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Is it possible there's a new mail carrier? Actually, I've noticed my own mail carrier is coming much later to pick up my packages... usually he's here between 11am-1pm, but lately it's been 3pm-5pm. Maybe due to the upcoming holidays there's already an uptick in people sending stuff?


It isn't a new carrier. It used to be that I knew when my carrier took a day off because my packages weren't scanned, but I saw her yesterday down the street, and still my package wasn't scanned.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

whateve said:


> It isn't a new carrier. It used to be that I knew when my carrier took a day off because my packages weren't scanned, but I saw her yesterday down the street, and still my package wasn't scanned.



Ugh, that stinks. Hmmm...I wonder if it might be an influx of holiday mail and the carriers are under pressure to go faster, so some are cutting corners? You could always call or go in person to speak with your post master at the PO...I've seen that usually gets good results.


----------



## whateve

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Ugh, that stinks. Hmmm...I wonder if it might be an influx of holiday mail and the carriers are under pressure to go faster, so some are cutting corners? You could always call or go in person to speak with your post master at the PO...I've seen that usually gets good results.


I've talked the post master many times before I got this carrier, usually complaining about the previous carrier not scanning. I had complimented this carrier about how much I appreciated her scanning my packages. She told me that since I send a lot of packages,  she always checks my porch to see if there are packages even if I didn't put in a package request. She said she doesn't mind picking them up because it is job security.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

whateve said:


> I've talked the post master many times before I got this carrier, usually complaining about the previous carrier not scanning. I had complimented this carrier about how much I appreciated her scanning my packages. She told me that since I send a lot of packages,  she always checks my porch to see if there are packages even if I didn't put in a package request. She said she doesn't mind picking them up because it is job security.



Well, I hope whatever is causing her to not scan your packages clears up soon.

I completely understand the anxiety that happens when the day (or days) goes by without any scans...and the frustration when a nervous buyer won't stop pestering you about where their package is.

Sending good mail scanning thoughts your way!


----------



## Coco.lover

how long does it take for them to transfer the money to your debit card? It's been a week and no money was deposited yet.


----------



## whateve

Money for a sale that was delivered on 11/22 was released at midnight on 12/1, so the 9th day. My sale delivered 11/25 that I know won't be returned hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> what list? where may I see it?
> 
> and about my situation - they answered that buyer sent back 2 pairs of same model and they made a switch by mistake. they sent me return label and promised to refund as soon as they have the boots


http://www.ebayblacklist.co/


----------



## Fullcloset

Michelle1x said:


> What stats are you looking at, that show individual Tradesy listings vs individual ebay listings?  Are you looking at ebay "page views"?  I don't get terribly many views on ebay, lots of my items have single digit # views.  I think if you are selling Chanel or LV, you get lots of views on ebay but for other stuff, not so much.
> But for Tradesy, unless they rank you high in their search list for the brand, you probably don't get any views at all.


The email Tradesy sends me says these are your stats with their recommendations on how to "improve" my listings. I email them back and say when my views improve - I'll spend time improving my listings - LOL. Something like 30 views for 300 items listed - means most items are not even looked at.


----------



## Michelle1x

Fullcloset said:


> The email Tradesy sends me says these are your stats with their recommendations on how to "improve" my listings. I email them back and say when my views improve - I'll spend time improving my listings - LOL. Something like 30 views for 300 items listed - means most items are not even looked at.


OK I found that email from Tradesy (titled "Your Closet Suggestions and Stats are Here".  I have about 200 items and 175 views.  So a little more than you are getting.  I Have a few sunglasses with the good brands like Dior that bring in lots of views.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> OK I found that email from Tradesy (titled "Your Closet Suggestions and Stats are Here".  I have about 200 items and 175 views.  So a little more than you are getting.  I Have a few sunglasses with the good brands like Dior that bring in lots of views.


I have 113 items with 76 views and 16 favorites in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## laurie00

Michelle1x said:


> OK I found that email from Tradesy (titled "Your Closet Suggestions and Stats are Here".  I have about 200 items and 175 views.  So a little more than you are getting.  I Have a few sunglasses with the good brands like Dior that bring in lots of views.


299 items with 220 views and 22 favorites.  I wish the favorites would translate into sales!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Money for a sale that was delivered on 11/22 was released at midnight on 12/1, so the 9th day. My sale delivered 11/25 that I know won't be returned hasn't been released yet.


yep, end of 8th day for me and counting.
and thanks to non-scanned packages buyer missed the delivery, now it's in "notice left" state. I won't see my money until 2018.


----------



## Fullcloset

Lindsay2367 said:


> Has anyone had any good experiences selling lower-priced items on Tradesy?  It seems like most of the items on there are more high-end.  I'm looking to sell a few lower-priced items I no longer wear, and I'm debating between eBay, Poshmark, and Tradesy, but it seems like Tradesy is more focused on designer items.


Lousy. Doing better with that stuff on ebay.


----------



## Fullcloset

Michelle1x said:


> OK I found that email from Tradesy (titled "Your Closet Suggestions and Stats are Here".  I have about 200 items and 175 views.  So a little more than you are getting.  I Have a few sunglasses with the good brands like Dior that bring in lots of views.


LOL - A LOT more views. I think its because most of my stuff is listed as designer OTHER - I don't have Chanel, LV etc. I have mostly b and c level designers that people wouldn't necessarily search for. It could also be you got  like 100 views on one very popular item because they don't say. I know on ebay I can get like 200 views on one item but no views on another so then I try changing the category I listed in. No way to know what's happening on Tradesy - I just think the traffic is less and the searches are targeted for things outside the high end designers. But since I don't know what everyone is selling - hard to say. Just can tell you my experience.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I have 113 items with 76 views and 16 favorites in the last 2 weeks.





BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Well, I hope whatever is causing her to not scan your packages clears up soon.
> 
> I completely understand the anxiety that happens when the day (or days) goes by without any scans...and the frustration when a nervous buyer won't stop pestering you about where their package is.
> 
> Sending good mail scanning thoughts your way!


Post office is almost like down for the Christmas rush because I signed up for that usps program that they send you in the morning a photo of the mail you're expected to get that day - this way you know what's coming or if something is missing you know. The past week I've been getting emails saying your images haven't been scanned. So they're not even scanning the regular mail they usually scan daily.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> LOL - A LOT more views. I think its because most of my stuff is listed as designer OTHER - I don't have Chanel, LV etc. I have mostly b and c level designers that people wouldn't necessarily search for. It could also be you got  like 100 views on one very popular item because they don't say. I know on ebay I can get like 200 views on one item but no views on another so then I try changing the category I listed in. No way to know what's happening on Tradesy - I just think the traffic is less and the searches are targeted for things outside the high end designers. But since I don't know what everyone is selling - hard to say. Just can tell you my experience.


If it is a brand they don't have in their system, it makes it much more difficult to sell. Most of my items aren't high end designers but they are brand names people know. However, I sold a couple planners that weren't brands that people would normally search for. I don't think many Tradesy buyers are even looking for planners. I think that most of my sales come from people finding my item in a google search. Perhaps making sure you use the right keywords could be the best thing you can do to get views and sales.

I really hate not knowing how many views each item is getting and how it is trending. They have the worst stats of any listing system I've used. 

I've changed categories on a few items on Tradesy, but that messes things up. I have an item that I changed category on, and it showed up in both categories, then when I removed it after it sold on ebay, only one of categories got removed. The item still shows in my closet but when you click on it, it says not available. I can't remove it.


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> Sheesh man.  I sold a few things to a location in florida (not a freight forwarder)- delivered on Dec 22 and still not released.  It used to be 4 days, then 5 days, now 6.  Ugh this is trying my patience.


So I found out today, that the sales I was referring to in this post, actually ARE international sales.  I sold 2 items to a Florida location on NOV 22.  The funds aren't going to be released until Dec 13.  Some sales I made after Nov 22, have already been released so it prompted me to call Tradesy.

These international sales are trying my patience, over a month to expect your money?  But at least the standard 5 days for US based sales is still reliable.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> If it is a brand they don't have in their system, it makes it much more difficult to sell. Most of my items aren't high end designers but they are brand names people know. However, I sold a couple planners that weren't brands that people would normally search for. I don't think many Tradesy buyers are even looking for planners. I think that most of my sales come from people finding my item in a google search. Perhaps making sure you use the right keywords could be the best thing you can do to get views and sales.
> 
> I really hate not knowing how many views each item is getting and how it is trending. They have the worst stats of any listing system I've used.
> 
> I've changed categories on a few items on Tradesy, but that messes things up. I have an item that I changed category on, and it showed up in both categories, then when I removed it after it sold on ebay, only one of categories got removed. The item still shows in my closet but when you click on it, it says not available. I can't remove it.



Oh yeah- I've got a few of those "other" items on Tradesy and I'm certain they never get any traffic at all.  One is a Kobi Halperin NWT dress.  Kobi Halperin is a mid level brand sold at Neiman Marcus and elsewhere- Tradesy doesn't know about it so they call it "other"- in other words that item gets relegated to the Tradesy no mans land... I know because it took them about 3 months to "clean" the main photo for that listing, like nobody even knew it was there.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Oh yeah- I've got a few of those "other" items on Tradesy and I'm certain they never get any traffic at all.  One is a Kobi Halperin NWT dress.  Kobi Halperin is a mid level brand sold at Neiman Marcus and elsewhere- Tradesy doesn't know about it so they call it "other"- in other words that item gets relegated to the Tradesy no mans land... I know because it took them about 3 months to "clean" the main photo for that listing, like nobody even knew it was there.


I have 4 items that were never cleaned. One is a Dooney & Bourke and another is a Coach, so both are popular brands. Another is a brand they recognize but isn't very popular. I have no idea why these photos haven't been cleaned. One of them I took the photo in my bathroom because I thought the background wouldn't show! I also have a brand they don't recognize that hasn't been cleaned.


Fullcloset said:


> Post office is almost like down for the Christmas rush because I signed up for that usps program that they send you in the morning a photo of the mail you're expected to get that day - this way you know what's coming or if something is missing you know. The past week I've been getting emails saying your images haven't been scanned. So they're not even scanning the regular mail they usually scan daily.


I'm still getting my scans but they never show any packages I'm getting, which is what I care about most.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> So I found out today, that the sales I was referring to in this post, actually ARE international sales.  I sold 2 items to a Florida location on NOV 22.  The funds aren't going to be released until Dec 13.  Some sales I made after Nov 22, have already been released so it prompted me to call Tradesy.
> 
> These international sales are trying my patience, over a month to expect your money?  But at least the standard 5 days for US based sales is still reliable.


Yes, it doesn't make sense. We can't always tell if the sales are international so we don't have a choice in refusing to sell to these buyers. They can't be returned, so the money shouldn't be held that long. My US sales aren't being released in 5 days. I have one that is on day 8 and my last release was on day 9. Neither of these items were returned.


----------



## Joyjoy7

I've had many international sales and my funds are always released when they show delivered to the freight forwarder in Kentucky. Are they now waiting for the item to get delivered internationally?? Ugh, it just keeps getting worse!!!


----------



## whateve

Joyjoy7 said:


> I've had many international sales and my funds are always released when they show delivered to the freight forwarder in Kentucky. Are they now waiting for the item to get delivered internationally?? Ugh, it just keeps getting worse!!!


I guess so. My buyer didn't use a standard freight forwarder. It was an address in Oregon. I think they waited longer than it took for her to get it because they wouldn't have any way of knowing when it was delivered. It was close to the maximum 21 days, something like 18 or 19.


----------



## GemsBerry

My funds were released on 9th day (after midnight PT on 8th). there's no return or intl sale...


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> If it is a brand they don't have in their system, it makes it much more difficult to sell. Most of my items aren't high end designers but they are brand names people know. However, I sold a couple planners that weren't brands that people would normally search for. I don't think many Tradesy buyers are even looking for planners. I think that most of my sales come from people finding my item in a google search. Perhaps making sure you use the right keywords could be the best thing you can do to get views and sales.
> 
> I really hate not knowing how many views each item is getting and how it is trending. They have the worst stats of any listing system I've used.
> 
> I've changed categories on a few items on Tradesy, but that messes things up. I have an item that I changed category on, and it showed up in both categories, then when I removed it after it sold on ebay, only one of categories got removed. The item still shows in my closet but when you click on it, it says not available. I can't remove it.


Well you could be right about my SEO terms not being the best - I didn't spend too much time choosing them - just what seemed obvious and I haven't tried changing them around. Thanks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I've just completed another transaction on Tradesy. I found the seller to be engaging & extremely pleasant & answering
the messages that were sent in a very timely manner.
 I'm guessing it is a she & completely appreciative of the transaction.
If this is the caliber of sellers  for the most part on Tradesy, this was truly a pleasure & again,no
hesitations or reservations about completing another transaction.


----------



## whateve

hotshot said:


> I've just completed another transaction on Tradesy. I found the seller to be engaging & extremely pleasant & answering
> the messages that were sent in a very timely manner.
> I'm guessing it is a she & completely appreciative of the transaction.
> If this is the caliber of sellers  for the most part on Tradesy, this was truly a pleasure & again,no
> hesitations or reservations about completing another transaction.


I've purchased 16 items on Tradesy. One of the sellers was fraudulent and Tradesy ended up canceling the sale after they were informed by me. (She uploaded tracking to show the item was delivered 4 days before my purchase date!) Two of the items had more wear than described. I returned one and got a refund because Tradesy agreed with me, and the other I kept, although, in retrospect, I should have returned. I'm happy with the other 13 transactions. It's similar to my experiences on ebay. I'm happy with most of my ebay purchases. Sometimes I prefer ebay because of direct interaction with the seller if there is an issue, rather than my only option is to return. I find myself only buying cheap items on Tradesy because even though I can return, I don't want to be stuck with a large site credit if I decide to return.


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm a pretty active buyer and seller on Tradesy.  I used to buy tons of shoes on Tradesy due to their return policy, end the end I kept all that I ordered!  You never know how shoes are going to fit, its nice to have the option of a return.
The one thing that disappointed me about Tradesy as a seller (other than the recent cash out delays)- was that one buyer msg'd me about a pair of silk pants I sold her, she said after the 4 days return period had past, she noticed one hem was coming undone.  If it had been an ebay sale I would have just credited her $25 easily.  But there was NO WAY to do this on Tradesy.  I could not credit her account, or the transaction.  Tradesy's email blocker was not sending any email I sent to her giving her my contact info.  In the end I had to tell her to contact me on ebay with my same seller name.  Kind of a nit- and its the only time it ever happened, but a hassle nonetheless


----------



## whateve

Finally my sale from the 25th has been released, so it seems like most of mine are getting released at midnight on the 9th day. I wish it was performance based, so sellers with a good track record could get their money released sooner.


----------



## Michelle1x

So today a Tradesy customer asked if I could sell a $139 item to her for $80.  If I sold that for $80, I would net $60 on an item that retails for $380.
In the next few weeks I am going to make a decision about whether to continue to buy stuff for resale for 2018.  I don't buy purely for resale even now, but what I DO do is buy things at a good price for my family, and then if nobody wants it I will resell.    The commissions charged by the resller sites are all going way up.... I remember when there was outrage that ebay was closing in on 10%- and now, many sites incl Tradesy are 20%+.  Also lots of outlets where I used to go are closing, and Nordstrom Rack has raised their prices.  I think it is so tough for retail they are trying to get all the reseller business for themselves.  St John is an outlet I used to go to, that closed.
On the plus side I am still in the black for my sales, I don't make real money doing this but I do manage to buy some nice things for myself that I otherwise would not be able to.  Also I am Level 4 Nordstrom customer, which I would not be if I were not a reseller.  Decisions.


----------



## EGBDF

I think shoe sizing was probably discussed before, but I haven't listed anything in awhile...
So I listed a pair shoes using the designer's European size...but the US size Tradesy assigned to it is wrong (for this designer, as per their sizing chart) Should I leave it as is, or relist it with the US size (even though it's a Eu size) ...Tradesy is listing it as a full size larger than it really is.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I think shoe sizing was probably discussed before, but I haven't listed anything in awhile...
> So I listed a pair shoes using the designer's European size...but the US size Tradesy assigned to it is wrong (for this designer, as per their sizing chart) Should I leave it as is, or relist it with the US size (even though it's a Eu size) ...Tradesy is listing it as a full size larger than it really is.


I would use Tradesy's sizing, and then in the description, mention the manufacturer's sizing.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> I think shoe sizing was probably discussed before, but I haven't listed anything in awhile...
> So I listed a pair shoes using the designer's European size...but the US size Tradesy assigned to it is wrong (for this designer, as per their sizing chart) Should I leave it as is, or relist it with the US size (even though it's a Eu size) ...Tradesy is listing it as a full size larger than it really is.


I would list with Tradesy sizing and add designer sizing chart as a picture and point at it in description.


----------



## GemsBerry

I have buyer who doesn't pick up the package for 5 days and "notice left". I asked Tradesy to release my funds, the guy named Gustavo wrote to wait for 21 days since delivery. which delivery??


----------



## laurie00

I don't know if you guys got an email recently asking for feedback on how Tradesy is doing.  I sent my concerns about the business -- increased commissions, shipping, payouts and releasing of funds.  I said that I loved selling on Tradesy up until this year and was quite frankly concerned that they were going to be out of business soon.  I was shocked to receive a response to the email.  I found the following response interesting and hope that indeed it means that things will improve with payouts.  

Just thought I would share with you guys.  Here is part of what was emailed to me:


I also want to address the payout timeline: as you have stated, we have been experiencing delays. This is due to increased security checks that have been added to Tradesy’s payouts systems, as a response to recent data breaches across the Internet. The security of your earnings is our top priority, and these new protections have caused payouts to take a few days longer than expected. Our team is hard at work to reduce the time it takes for you to receive your money, and we expect to reduce payout times significantly by the end of this year. This change has already taken place in fact, and you should notice all transfers hitting your account in our quoted time frame.


----------



## Love Of My Life

whateve said:


> I've purchased 16 items on Tradesy. One of the sellers was fraudulent and Tradesy ended up canceling the sale after they were informed by me. (She uploaded tracking to show the item was delivered 4 days before my purchase date!) Two of the items had more wear than described. I returned one and got a refund because Tradesy agreed with me, and the other I kept, although, in retrospect, I should have returned. I'm happy with the other 13 transactions. It's similar to my experiences on ebay. I'm happy with most of my ebay purchases. Sometimes I prefer ebay because of direct interaction with the seller if there is an issue, rather than my only option is to return. I find myself only buying cheap items on Tradesy because even though I can return, I don't want to be stuck with a large site credit if I decide to return.



Sadly speaking there are many "fraudulent sellers" on the internet. You were fortunate that Tradesy was proactive
with regard to the item based on the information you shared. Ebay is not always as proactive as many of us would like.
For the transactions that I completed, I found both sellers engaging. My questions were answered in a timely
manner & both sellers were candid with the responses to my question & wanted to make sure that I would be satisfied.
I have learned to ask questions with regard to measurements & condition. I usually don't make a purchase
unless I have done my due diligence.
While I do agree Ebay's return policies are more liberal than Tradesy, I agree I would not want to be stuck
with a large credit & that is the reason I ask the questions that are of concern to me.


----------



## domifreaka

How are everyone's sales comparing to last year?? I cannot believe how slow it is on Tradesy. I don't know if its just my closet. I haven't sold a chanel bag in MONTHS and I remember last year before Christmas I would sell 2-3 a week! This should be the busiest time and I have one, maybe 2 sales a week. I imagine the sales will just completely stop after the holidays.
( also a side note, I had to call tradesy today and hold time was about 40mins)


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> How are everyone's sales comparing to last year?? I cannot believe how slow it is on Tradesy. I don't know if its just my closet. I haven't sold a chanel bag in MONTHS and I remember last year before Christmas I would sell 2-3 a week! This should be the busiest time and I have one, maybe 2 sales a week. I imagine the sales will just completely stop after the holidays.
> ( also a side note, I had to call tradesy today and hold time was about 40mins)


Mine is terrible on all sites! I don't know what is wrong. I've only sold one thing this month and it was a very cheap item.


----------



## Michelle1x

domifreaka said:


> How are everyone's sales comparing to last year?? I cannot believe how slow it is on Tradesy. I don't know if its just my closet. I haven't sold a chanel bag in MONTHS and I remember last year before Christmas I would sell 2-3 a week! This should be the busiest time and I have one, maybe 2 sales a week. I imagine the sales will just completely stop after the holidays.
> ( also a side note, I had to call tradesy today and hold time was about 40mins)



Yeah mine is just terrible all around.  Tradesy is better than my other sites, actually, but their commissions are so high it is barely worth it.   This November and December are what makes me thing reselling is over for individuals.  The reality is, once, standard resellers were unwilling to put every single item they had up on the web due to the investment in time and technology.  Thats when I could sell things, one off items I purchased somewhere.  But now, sites like thredup do exactly what I do and accept returns.  I haven't made money in a while, I just do it because I love to shop.  But if it starts to COST ME money to buy stuff to sell, I won't continue this.


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> How are everyone's sales comparing to last year?? I cannot believe how slow it is on Tradesy. I don't know if its just my closet. I haven't sold a chanel bag in MONTHS and I remember last year before Christmas I would sell 2-3 a week! This should be the busiest time and I have one, maybe 2 sales a week. I imagine the sales will just completely stop after the holidays.
> ( also a side note, I had to call tradesy today and hold time was about 40mins)



I am actually doing pretty good, sales are not as high as they used to be 2 years ago, but the site is still alive, I have 15 - 25 sales a month there, and October - December are the best months of the year so far


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> How are everyone's sales comparing to last year?? I cannot believe how slow it is on Tradesy. I don't know if its just my closet. I haven't sold a chanel bag in MONTHS and I remember last year before Christmas I would sell 2-3 a week! This should be the busiest time and I have one, maybe 2 sales a week. I imagine the sales will just completely stop after the holidays.
> ( also a side note, I had to call tradesy today and hold time was about 40mins)


sluggish, comparable to the last year, cheaper items are moving faster. it's not surprising with increased commission high-end items are pricey, lots of favorites, no sales.


----------



## domifreaka

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am actually doing pretty good, sales are not as high as they used to be 2 years ago, but the site is still alive, I have 15 - 25 sales a month there, and October - December are the best months of the year so far


That's weird, I used to have 20-30/month and November (which should be the busiest) was 15. I am 99% sure they lowered my search rankings after I flipped out on them regarding a stolen strap in one of my returns.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

I sell on a couple different platforms... Tradesy isn't a big one for me since I usually only have around 25 items for sale. Actually, I've sold 2 bags in the past 3 weeks which greatly surprised me.

eBay is my go-to place to sell, but unfortunately sales have not been as brisk as in holiday shopping seasons past. My statistics say I'm up about 30% from the past 30 days, but down 25% as compared to this time last year. Many people seem to be complaining about slow sales, so it appears most of us are in the same boat!

Good luck to all...hope we see an increase in sales soon


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My sales have been really good the past 2 months. After the New Year I'm closing my Tradesy store. It's not worth the stress anymore.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

End of the year I'm done with Tradesy too. High fees and long wait for the money is too much for me. So much has charged. It used to be a great place to sell.


----------



## Michelle1x

You all should wait until the end of Jan, because sometimes Jan can be a good month also.
By Feb, things really die down though.


----------



## fashion_victim9

domifreaka said:


> I am 99% sure they lowered my search rankings after I flipped out on them regarding a stolen strap in one of my returns.



I don't think they do such things to the sellers just for revenge


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't think they do such things to the sellers just for revenge


Not for revenge, but I get the feeling that every time one of my items is returned, my sales dry up. So it might lower you in the search rankings.


----------



## onlyk

Michelle1x said:


> So today a Tradesy customer asked if I could sell a $139 item to her for $80.  If I sold that for $80, I would net $60 on an item that retails for $380.
> In the next few weeks I am going to make a decision about whether to continue to buy stuff for resale for 2018.  I don't buy purely for resale even now, but what I DO do is buy things at a good price for my family, and then if nobody wants it I will resell.    The commissions charged by the resller sites are all going way up.... I remember when there was outrage that ebay was closing in on 10%- and now, many sites incl Tradesy are 20%+.  Also lots of outlets where I used to go are closing, and Nordstrom Rack has raised their prices.  I think it is so tough for retail they are trying to get all the reseller business for themselves.  St John is an outlet I used to go to, that closed.
> On the plus side I am still in the black for my sales, I don't make real money doing this but I do manage to buy some nice things for myself that I otherwise would not be able to.  Also I am Level 4 Nordstrom customer, which I would not be if I were not a reseller.  Decisions.


there are some buyers just never think it's a good enough deal for them, even if you had listed it at $80 I bet she or someone out there would want to haggle to $50.

I had done a bit of resell too for a couple of years then figured out it's just not worth for the time and the little profit if any after paying at least 13% on ebay, 20% on other sites, just not worth it.

but I'm glad I had done it, learned a lot of selling things,  how to be a good seller and recognize the customers I don't want to deal with, I usually just block them.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michelle1x said:


> You all should wait until the end of Jan, because sometimes Jan can be a good month also.
> By Feb, things really die down though.



My leaving has nothing to do with sales. My items have always sold well on Tradesy. It's all the changes that makes it a place i no longer wish to sell.


----------



## pochacco0525

What happens if I, as a buyer, send an item to Tradesy for authentication? I know that if it's not authentic, they will do a full refund. If it's authentic, do they hold onto the item or send it back to me? To the seller?


----------



## whateve

pochacco0525 said:


> What happens if I, as a buyer, send an item to Tradesy for authentication? I know that if it's not authentic, they will do a full refund. If it's authentic, do they hold onto the item or send it back to me? To the seller?


If it isn't authentic, it goes back to the seller. If it is authentic, I'm not sure if it comes back to you or if they give you site credit and resell it themselves.


----------



## nicole0612

pochacco0525 said:


> What happens if I, as a buyer, send an item to Tradesy for authentication? I know that if it's not authentic, they will do a full refund. If it's authentic, do they hold onto the item or send it back to me? To the seller?





whateve said:


> If it isn't authentic, it goes back to the seller. If it is authentic, I'm not sure if it comes back to you or if they give you site credit and resell it themselves.



I had that experience as a buyer about a year ago. If you return it to Tradesy for authenticity concerns and it is deemed authentic, they will send it back to you (assuming you still want it) or if it is authentic they may give you the option to return for store credit if you don't want it back. The item I bought was fake, but they sent me an email that explained this process.


----------



## pochacco0525

nicole0612 said:


> I had that experience as a buyer about a year ago. If you return it to Tradesy for authenticity concerns and it is deemed authentic, they will send it back to you (assuming you still want it) or if it is authentic they may give you the option to return for store credit if you don't want it back. The item I bought was fake, but they sent me an email that explained this process.



Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## fashion_victim9

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 3906055



only for shoe collection from their closets


----------



## anthrosphere

domifreaka said:


> How are everyone's sales comparing to last year??



Also sluggish. I got lucky with one sale and so far no complaints from the buyer. Unfortunately, Tradesy had the courtesy of making me wait until 30 December to release my payment. I’m fine with it because it’s less than $35 and I don’t need the money right now.

 I’m just waiting for my bag to sell which hasn’t moved no matter how many times I’ve reduced the price. I could use the funds right now... I’ve gone broke from holiday shopping so the $160 could help fill in my somewhat empty wallet right now.


----------



## domifreaka

Wow, What a complete waste of time with ThreadUP Luxe. I sent them 3 items that i KNOW would easily sell before holidays. Shipping label they sent me took over 2 weeks to get from NYC to Cali. Then another 3 weeks for them to "process" my bag. At this point we got to 12/10 (bag was to be processed 10/8) so I sent them an email asking what's going on. They said none of the items I sent qualify, and click on the link to see why. I click on the link and it talks about payouts. So then I email support asking what's wrong with what I sent so that I know for the future. After 3 days CS says "the Chanel bag u sent had too much wear". UMMMMM I didn't send a chanel bag!
I sent a Neverfull Damier, chanel wallet with accessories and a chanel clutch (like new condition). Now I just hope that they send me back my items and not some used up chanel. What a horrible first experience.


----------



## Michelle1x

domifreaka said:


> Wow, What a complete waste of time with ThreadUP Luxe. I sent them 3 items that i KNOW would easily sell before holidays. Shipping label they sent me took over 2 weeks to get from NYC to Cali. Then another 3 weeks for them to "process" my bag. At this point we got to 12/10 (bag was to be processed 10/8) so I sent them an email asking what's going on. They said none of the items I sent qualify, and click on the link to see why. I click on the link and it talks about payouts. So then I email support asking what's wrong with what I sent so that I know for the future. After 3 days CS says "the Chanel bag u sent had too much wear". UMMMMM I didn't send a chanel bag!
> I sent a Neverfull Damier, chanel wallet with accessories and a chanel clutch (like new condition). Now I just hope that they send me back my items and not some used up chanel. What a horrible first experience.



It took 2 weeks for my Thredup bag to get to their Thredup Warehouse which is 15 miles away from where I sent it.  Then I discovered the shipping time is cut by 2/3 if you take the bag to Fedex (I sent from USPS).  Still slow, but it does help to start with Fedex.
I think their staff are overworked and they are trying all these new business models simultaneously.  They have to find something beyond selling people's used Gap clothing though.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> Wow, What a complete waste of time with ThreadUP Luxe. I sent them 3 items that i KNOW would easily sell before holidays. Shipping label they sent me took over 2 weeks to get from NYC to Cali. Then another 3 weeks for them to "process" my bag. At this point we got to 12/10 (bag was to be processed 10/8) so I sent them an email asking what's going on. They said none of the items I sent qualify, and click on the link to see why. I click on the link and it talks about payouts. So then I email support asking what's wrong with what I sent so that I know for the future. After 3 days CS says "the Chanel bag u sent had too much wear". UMMMMM I didn't send a chanel bag!
> I sent a Neverfull Damier, chanel wallet with accessories and a chanel clutch (like new condition). Now I just hope that they send me back my items and not some used up chanel. What a horrible first experience.


thank you for sharing. fingers crossed you'll get everything back.


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

I have a situation on Tradesy that I've never experienced before, so I'm hoping to get some advice (luckily it's a good situation!)......just sold 2 bags in 2 separate transactions to the same buyer. Can I ship together and upload the same tracking number to both transactions?


----------



## EGBDF

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> I have a situation on Tradesy that I've never experienced before, so I'm hoping to get some advice (luckily it's a good situation!)......just sold 2 bags in 2 separate transactions to the same buyer. Can I ship together and upload the same tracking number to both transactions?


I have done this in the past. I had to contact Tradesy and have them put in the (same) tracking number for the second item.


----------



## GemsBerry

Can someone remind me location of Tradesy's forwarder? I'm not sure if it's international sale or not which will affect payout time in a big way.


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> Can someone remind me location of Tradesy's forwarder? I'm not sure if it's international sale or not which will affect payout time in a big way.


Re to myself: NV, KY, FL , I had someone used address in NY too. Tradesy recommends myus.com which is in Sarasota, FL.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Re to myself: NV, KY, FL , I had someone used address in NY too. Tradesy recommends myus.com which is in Sarasota, FL.


I had one in Oregon.


----------



## anthrosphere

Tradesy released my funds! It was originally scheduled for the 30th but I got it early! The order for this transaction was delivered on 12-9 so it was just a little over a week. So happy. I already transferred it over to PayPal. Can’t wait to spend it.

The only minor annoyance about this though, is that I never got an email to notify me that my funds are available. Luckily I checked my account today. I had this issue in the past so I’m not sure if it’s just me. But other than that I’m happy.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Tradesy released my funds! It was originally scheduled for the 30th but I got it early! The order for this transaction was delivered on 12-9 so it was just a little over a week. So happy. I already transferred it over to PayPal. Can’t wait to spend it.
> 
> The only minor annoyance about this though, is that I never got an email to notify me that my funds are available. Luckily I checked my account today. I had this issue in the past so I’m not sure if it’s just me. But other than that I’m happy.


I've never gotten an email to say my funds are available. I don't think this is a service they provide.


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> I've never gotten an email to say my funds are available. I don't think this is a service they provide.


Thanks whateve, glad to know it wasn’t just me then.


----------



## yellowbernie

Well it has been 14 days since my item was delivered, and I still have not gotten my money.  Another Item I sold I got the money 4 days after it was delivered, getting so sick of this.


----------



## whateve

yellowbernie said:


> Well it has been 14 days since my item was delivered, and I still have not gotten my money.  Another Item I sold I got the money 4 days after it was delivered, getting so sick of this.


I haven't gotten money in 4 days in several months. Lately it's been more than a week, even for items that can't be returned. The longest was for a foreign sale, about 18 or 19 days.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My last 3 sales I received my funds on day 5.


----------



## yellowbernie

yellowbernie said:


> Well it has been 14 days since my item was delivered, and I still have not gotten my money.  Another Item I sold I got the money 4 days after it was delivered, getting so sick of this.


Well the money was finally in my account on day 15.  Way to long for them to hold money.


----------



## anthrosphere

Michelle1x said:


> I am on day 8 of a paypal transfer initiated on the 14th..



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... I just transferred my funds yesterday to PayPal and I was disappointed it didn't appear in my account today. I hope I don't have to wait this long for the money. I'm so disappointed and I will not be selling on Tradesy anymore if they keep it up with these delays. And here I am anxious to buy a phone case for my new phone that I am planning on buying after Christmas... but I'm scared I won't have the funds for when the manufacturer has an after Xmas sale. I could really use the Tradesy money. Bummer. *smh*


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... I just transferred my funds yesterday to PayPal and I was disappointed it didn't appear in my account today. I hope I don't have to wait this long for the money. I'm so disappointed and I will not be selling on Tradesy anymore if they keep it up with these delays. And here I am anxious to buy a phone case for my new phone that I am planning on buying after Christmas... but I'm scared I won't have the funds for when the manufacturer has an after Xmas sale. I could really use the Tradesy money. Bummer. *smh*


It's been taking just about a week for my money to get to Paypal so you may get it by just after Christmas.


----------



## domifreaka

Threadup Luxe LOST MY ITEMS!!!!!!!!!!! This morning I get an email "we only received a used chanel wallet, are you sure you didn't send the other bags to a different site? if you're sure then we will look". ARE TOU KIDDING ME?! how to you misplace peoples luxury items!!!? this isn't the gap underwear you've been selling up until now, its thousands of dollars that people send!! I am BEYOND ANGRY, the clutch and the neverfull are around $2,000!! Anyone has any advice? it was a limited edition Chanel Camellia clutch so if I see it on their site I will know its mine. UGH, im freaking out now.


----------



## Michelle1x

domifreaka said:


> Threadup Luxe LOST MY ITEMS!!!!!!!!!!! This morning I get an email "we only received a used chanel wallet, are you sure you didn't send the other bags to a different site? if you're sure then we will look". ARE TOU KIDDING ME?! how to you misplace peoples luxury items!!!? this isn't the gap underwear you've been selling up until now, its thousands of dollars that people send!! I am BEYOND ANGRY, the clutch and the neverfull are around $2,000!! Anyone has any advice? it was a limited edition Chanel Camellia clutch so if I see it on their site I will know its mine. UGH, im freaking out now.


Wow, well this is a lesson in dealing with Thredup I guess.  Make sure and take photos (or a video) of you putting stuff in the bag and mailing it.  Lots of people do this when they sell to consumers but to do it when you ship to a vendor is a big *wow*.
OK- the first thing I would do is contact fedex (their shipper) with your tracking number, which you will have, pull up the tracking from their site and make note of the weight of the package.  3 bags will weigh ... 4lbs or so?  Maybe more.  One wallet will weight one pound.  This is concrete evidence you can provide.


----------



## domifreaka

Michelle1x said:


> Wow, well this is a lesson in dealing with Thredup I guess.  Make sure and take photos (or a video) of you putting stuff in the bag and mailing it.  Lots of people do this when they sell to consumers but to do it when you ship to a vendor is a big *wow*.
> OK- the first thing I would do is contact fedex (their shipper) with your tracking number, which you will have, pull up the tracking from their site and make note of the weight of the package.  3 bags will weigh ... 4lbs or so?  Maybe more.  One wallet will weight one pound.  This is concrete evidence you can provide.



Yes, I already looked and my fedex box weight was almost 4lbs. I have photos of both items but out of the box, from when I had them listed on Tradesy. So I send them those as well so it helps them "look around" for my limited edition clutch. Unbelievable. I contacted them via chat and then said case is open and to wait.


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> Yes, I already looked and my fedex box weight was almost 4lbs. I have photos of both items but out of the box, from when I had them listed on Tradesy. So I send them those as well so it helps them "look around" for my limited edition clutch. Unbelievable. I contacted them via chat and then said case is open and to wait.


Sorry to hear that. they better look for it hard, otherwise you can file a police report about "missing" property while in their possession.


----------



## BeenBurned

domifreaka said:


> Threadup Luxe LOST MY ITEMS!!!!!!!!!!! This morning I get an email "we only received a used chanel wallet, are you sure you didn't send the other bags to a different site? if you're sure then we will look". ARE TOU KIDDING ME?! how to you misplace peoples luxury items!!!? this isn't the gap underwear you've been selling up until now, its thousands of dollars that people send!! I am BEYOND ANGRY, the clutch and the neverfull are around $2,000!! Anyone has any advice? it was a limited edition Chanel Camellia clutch so if I see it on their site I will know its mine. UGH, im freaking out now.


I'd let them know you expect them to either find your other items or make you whole. But at this point, I think you should give them a chance to search for them. 

Perhaps @caannie will chime in because she had a similar experience with Fashionphile. IIRC, she sent several items in one shipment and they claimed to have not received an LV wallet. Eventually, it was located.


----------



## Michelle1x

Today I had the worst CS experience of my life dealing (or, more accurately, NOT dealing) with Tradesy.
Somebody wants to buy a $2K watch from the Tradesy site and asks if I can ship today.  Yes I can.  So he buys the watch.

I get no purchase confirmation, the order is in one of thier "hold" statuses, for whatever reason.  So this guy bought that watch and Tradesy doesn't forward the order to me.

The worst thing, is I have NO WAY of communicating with Tradesy other than waiting on the phone (2+ hrs as I write this)- which I doubt they will EVER ANSWER based on the fact that they close at 1- or their ridiculous SOCIAL MEDIA outlets, which is a stupid way to communicate about anything.  I will miss this guys shipping deadline due to Tradesy's ridiculous operational issues.  Tradesy- GROW UP!


----------



## NANI1972

Michelle1x said:


> Today I had the worst CS experience of my life dealing (or, more accurately, NOT dealing) with Tradesy.
> Somebody wants to buy a $2K watch from the Tradesy site and asks if I can ship today.  Yes I can.  So he buys the watch.
> 
> I get no purchase confirmation, the order is in one of thier "hold" statuses, for whatever reason.  So this guy bought that watch and Tradesy doesn't forward the order to me.
> 
> The worst thing, is I have NO WAY of communicating with Tradesy other than waiting on the phone (2+ hrs as I write this)- which I doubt they will EVER ANSWER based on the fact that they close at 1- or their ridiculous SOCIAL MEDIA outlets, which is a stupid way to communicate about anything.  I will miss this guys shipping deadline due to Tradesy's ridiculous operational issues.  Tradesy- GROW UP!



It’s not uncommon for them to hold on sending Sellers a confirmation of the sale. They do this for multiple reasons: they need more info from the buyer such as address confirmation etc.. It can take up to a few days sometimes for the sale to clear. I have had luck with calling them before and pushing it through though, you could also ask your buyer to check they’re email to see if they have any requests from Tradesy for information.


----------



## domifreaka

BeenBurned said:


> I'd let them know you expect them to either find your other items or make you whole. But at this point, I think you should give them a chance to search for them.
> 
> Perhaps @caannie will chime in because she had a similar experience with Fashionphile. IIRC, she sent several items in one shipment and they claimed to have not received an LV wallet. Eventually, it was located.



Thanks, they responded saying they will follow up with fedex. As if FedEx was to open my box, take some items and put back the wallet. Please! Lets see what happens, there's no way I will let it slide because they don't know how to run a business.


----------



## nicole0612

domifreaka said:


> Thanks, they responded saying they will follow up with fedex. As if FedEx was to open my box, take some items and put back the wallet. Please! Lets see what happens, there's no way I will let it slide because they don't know how to run a business.



Good luck! Keep us update and we will try to help. We all know BB shines in these situations!


----------



## caannie

BeenBurned said:


> I'd let them know you expect them to either find your other items or make you whole. But at this point, I think you should give them a chance to search for them.
> 
> Perhaps @caannie will chime in because she had a similar experience with Fashionphile. IIRC, she sent several items in one shipment and they claimed to have not received an LV wallet. Eventually, it was located.


Sorry, just saw this. I was on the phone with Fashionphile about 20 seconds after I realized not all my items were found in the box. As I was using their label, they said they were going to have FedEx investigate. I honestly thought the wallet was overlooked or thrown out since it was in a box with several larger items. After a few days I composed a very detailed email to Fashionphile and sent it to the attention of the receiving manager, with all the information I had, the tracking receipt, dates, times, pictures, etc. I also mentioned that I was out $500 and didn't think it was right to have to wait months for FedEx to investigate. I felt it was very unlikely the item went missing due to FedEx taking it. In the end Fashionphile paid me for the wallet. I assume their relationship with FedEx allows them to feel confident about claims being made. Two months later my "lost" wallet appeared for sale on their site. I guess FedEx didn't steal it after all.

Good luck with your claim. It's a tough place to be in because there's no way to prove what was in the box.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michelle1x said:


> Today I had the worst CS experience of my life dealing (or, more accurately, NOT dealing) with Tradesy.
> Somebody wants to buy a $2K watch from the Tradesy site and asks if I can ship today.  Yes I can.  So he buys the watch.
> 
> I get no purchase confirmation, the order is in one of thier "hold" statuses, for whatever reason.  So this guy bought that watch and Tradesy doesn't forward the order to me.
> 
> The worst thing, is I have NO WAY of communicating with Tradesy other than waiting on the phone (2+ hrs as I write this)- which I doubt they will EVER ANSWER based on the fact that they close at 1- or their ridiculous SOCIAL MEDIA outlets, which is a stupid way to communicate about anything.  I will miss this guys shipping deadline due to Tradesy's ridiculous operational issues.  Tradesy- GROW UP!



I would just be patient and wait for the confirmation . Since it's close to Christmas I can understand how a buyer would request quick shipment but there is still the off chance it could be a scammer. It's most likely ok but I would just let Tradesy do their security checks that way any fraudulent sales would be their responsibility.


----------



## domifreaka

nicole0612 said:


> Good luck! Keep us update and we will try to help. We all know BB shines in these situations!





caannie said:


> Sorry, just saw this. I was on the phone with Fashionphile about 20 seconds after I realized not all my items were found in the box. As I was using their label, they said they were going to have FedEx investigate. I honestly thought the wallet was overlooked or thrown out since it was in a box with several larger items. After a few days I composed a very detailed email to Fashionphile and sent it to the attention of the receiving manager, with all the information I had, the tracking receipt, dates, times, pictures, etc. I also mentioned that I was out $500 and didn't think it was right to have to wait months for FedEx to investigate. I felt it was very unlikely the item went missing due to FedEx taking it. In the end Fashionphile paid me for the wallet. I assume their relationship with FedEx allows them to feel confident about claims being made. Two months later my "lost" wallet appeared for sale on their site. I guess FedEx didn't steal it after all.
> 
> Good luck with your claim. It's a tough place to be in because there's no way to prove what was in the box.





BeenBurned said:


> I'd let them know you expect them to either find your other items or make you whole. But at this point, I think you should give them a chance to search for them.
> 
> Perhaps @caannie will chime in because she had a similar experience with Fashionphile. IIRC, she sent several items in one shipment and they claimed to have not received an LV wallet. Eventually, it was located.



Threadup also ended up blaming fedex. They said that all the items in the box get photographed the second the box is opened, and they simply had no record of those two bags being there. They offered me a $1,250 credit which is what they would've paid me if they ended up keeping my items. WAY low since the Chanel itself was $1,250, sold out worldwide and I mine was mint condition. Neverfull Damier MM I'd sell for about 650. Either way, I accepted (not that i had much choice) JUST to move on and put this horrible experience behind me. Then I had another surprised when I wanted to withdraw the money and saw the 2% fee 
SOOOOOOO done with threadup before it even started. I'm taking a break from selling, tradesy is dead anyway and this stress just push me over the edge hahah


----------



## nicole0612

domifreaka said:


> Threadup also ended up blaming fedex. They said that all the items in the box get photographed the second the box is opened, and they simply had no record of those two bags being there. They offered me a $1,250 credit which is what they would've paid me if they ended up keeping my items. WAY low since the Chanel itself was $1,250, sold out worldwide and I mine was mint condition. Neverfull Damier MM I'd sell for about 650. Either way, I accepted (not that i had much choice) JUST to move on and put this horrible experience behind me. Then I had another surprised when I wanted to withdraw the money and saw the 2% fee
> SOOOOOOO done with threadup before it even started. I'm taking a break from selling, tradesy is dead anyway and this stress just push me over the edge hahah



I am so sorry! I don’t really know what to suggest


----------



## GemsBerry

domifreaka said:


> Threadup also ended up blaming fedex. They said that all the items in the box get photographed the second the box is opened, and they simply had no record of those two bags being there. They offered me a $1,250 credit which is what they would've paid me if they ended up keeping my items. WAY low since the Chanel itself was $1,250, sold out worldwide and I mine was mint condition. Neverfull Damier MM I'd sell for about 650. Either way, I accepted (not that i had much choice) JUST to move on and put this horrible experience behind me. Then I had another surprised when I wanted to withdraw the money and saw the 2% fee
> SOOOOOOO done with threadup before it even started. I'm taking a break from selling, tradesy is dead anyway and this stress just push me over the edge hahah


Sorry t hear that. If they claim there's no record of _your items_, I would ask them to provide a picture that they have of _what was in your box_.


----------



## domifreaka

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry t hear that. If they claim there's no record of _your items_, I would ask them to provide a picture that they have of _what was in your box_.


Out of the 3 items, they one found one wallet. I asked them to at least return that, asap.


----------



## BeenBurned

domifreaka said:


> Out of the 3 items, they one found one wallet. I asked them to at least return that, asap.


Also tell them you want them to waive the withdrawal fee.


----------



## GemsBerry

I screwed up measurements, I was sure the bag is Large, it looked large, SA kept saying it's large, it turns out it's medium and buyer returned it. note to myself: always confirm measurements. now Tradesy is holding it for a week without processing, I could have sold it several times.


----------



## shopgirl1010

I listed a LV bag for sale, it said sold when I logged onto my account but never got an email notification. And today that listing isn’t listed under my account anymore- it’s gone. What does this mean...?


----------



## GemsBerry

shopgirl1010 said:


> I listed a LV bag for sale, it said sold when I logged onto my account but never got an email notification. And today that listing isn’t listed under my account anymore- it’s gone. What does this mean...?


contact Tradesy and ask them to restore the listing. it can be a glitch if transaction was not approved. it could also be "flagged" by their system as fake, it happened to me once with perfect listing with pics of all the codes etc.


----------



## domifreaka

BeenBurned said:


> Also tell them you want them to waive the withdrawal fee.


I already asked them for $1500 and they ignored me -_-


----------



## domifreaka

is anyone selling ANYTHING on tardesy lately? I sold one scarf in 2 weeks. I only go on the app now to remove my listings and im down to 20. Down from my usual 60-80 active.


----------



## Joyjoy7

I sold five pieces in early to mid December. Taking over 7 days to release funds. None are being returned. So annoying. Goodness knows when they will send to my pp


----------



## whateve

domifreaka said:


> is anyone selling ANYTHING on tardesy lately? I sold one scarf in 2 weeks. I only go on the app now to remove my listings and im down to 20. Down from my usual 60-80 active.


I only sold one item in December, on the 9th. It's been dead since then. I've added a few items too.


----------



## whateve

Joyjoy7 said:


> I sold five pieces in early to mid December. Taking over 7 days to release funds. None are being returned. So annoying. Goodness knows when they will send to my pp


Mine have been consistently released on the 9th day.


----------



## whateve

I spoke too soon, just made a sale. I hope it is the beginning of a trend. Maybe some people have gift cards to spend.


----------



## laurie00

domifreaka said:


> is anyone selling ANYTHING on tardesy lately? I sold one scarf in 2 weeks. I only go on the app now to remove my listings and im down to 20. Down from my usual 60-80 active.


----------



## laurie00

Sold one thing in December on 12/5.  It's never been this slow.  I really wish there was an alternative to Tradesy for the mid range.  Most of my items are $100-$200 so in between the eBay/Poshmark low end platforms and TheRealReal/Vestiaire at the high end.


----------



## pianolize

Dear All: please help! New to tradesy-
Ordered 'LIKE NEW' 'worn 1-2x' bag. 
Arrived DEFINITELY WORN CORNERS (like, daily rough use for months-wear), scuffs, actual dirt. Or what looks like bird poo.

Granted the bag is still a nice bag, but the amount I paid was for a 'LIKE NEW, WORN  ONCE' bag. She even was inconsistent in the messages, and insists it's pristine.

What options do I have? I'd buy this for way less, now that I know I'll have to have it refurbished/cleaned.  Do they offer any other options besides a straight return? It's CLEARLY not ''LIKE NEW", and I have definitely photographed all the issues. (This is def not "just one scuff...")

Thank you for your advice, ASAP!!! Aaaaargh. I've emailed them this, too, and invited them to look at our correspondence.


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> Dear All: please help! New to tradesy-
> Ordered 'LIKE NEW' 'worn 1-2x' bag.
> Arrived DEFINITELY WORN CORNERS (like, daily rough use for months-wear), scuffs, actual dirt. Or what looks like bird poo.
> 
> Granted the bag is still a nice bag, but the amount I paid was for a 'LIKE NEW, WORN  ONCE' bag. She even was inconsistent in the messages, and insists it's pristine.
> 
> What options do I have? I'd buy this for way less, now that I know I'll have to have it refurbished/cleaned.  Do they offer any other options besides a straight return? It's CLEARLY not ''LIKE NEW", and I have definitely photographed all the issues. (This is def not "just one scuff...")
> 
> Thank you for your advice, ASAP!!! Aaaaargh. I've emailed them this, too, and invited them to look at our correspondence.


No, as far as I know, your only option is to return. However, since it is not as described, you'll get a refund instead of a store credit.


----------



## pianolize

domifreaka said:


> They said if she never gets back to them they will charge her again (and by "they" I mean some 16yr old I spoke to from CS who said he's not sure what they will do, put me on hold and the said "yeah, we can charge her I think" - not too assuring). I just hope she doesn't cancel her card or something, the fact that she's not responding is shady. What's even crazier is that she lives 3 streets away from me in NYC- WHAT are the chances!!


That's crazy!!! I'd just camp out at her door. 



PlaneJane13 said:


> Thank you for the prompt replies.  I'm glad to know that I'm not alone in this.  I'm very careful about the way I list, but I believe I will have to go back through all of my listings, as you did Nicole0612, and perhaps add more "flaws."  I agree with Nani1972 that they need more categories.
> 
> Thanks again!


 Disclosure is fine! I would have been FINE with the used scraped worn bag I just bought, IF it hadn't been described as 'LIKE NEW, WORN ONCE'...
@whateve , thx for your response, I was just going to ask you! I'm disappointed the is no other option for this.


----------



## GemsBerry

pianolize said:


> Dear All: please help! New to tradesy-
> Ordered 'LIKE NEW' 'worn 1-2x' bag.
> Arrived DEFINITELY WORN CORNERS (like, daily rough use for months-wear), scuffs, actual dirt. Or what looks like bird poo.
> 
> Granted the bag is still a nice bag, but the amount I paid was for a 'LIKE NEW, WORN  ONCE' bag. She even was inconsistent in the messages, and insists it's pristine.
> 
> What options do I have? I'd buy this for way less, now that I know I'll have to have it refurbished/cleaned.  Do they offer any other options besides a straight return? It's CLEARLY not ''LIKE NEW", and I have definitely photographed all the issues. (This is def not "just one scuff...")
> 
> Thank you for your advice, ASAP!!! Aaaaargh. I've emailed them this, too, and invited them to look at our correspondence.


You can definitely return it for the full refund if description and pictures don't match the bag's condition. Are you asking abut price adjustment from the seller? I haven't heard of it on Tradesy, I know Vestiaire Collective can do it but it's when _they _find it during inspection.


----------



## pianolize

GemsBerry said:


> You can definitely return it for the full refund if description and pictures don't match the bag's condition. Are you asking abut price adjustment from the seller? I haven't heard of it on Tradesy, I know Vestiaire Collective can do it but it's when _they _find it during inspection.


 thanks for this info! Just trying up about it. STILL!!! I'm just really disappointed. 


fashion_victim9 said:


> I sell on eBay the most, than comes Tradesy (usually about twice less than on eBay), than Posh (almost same as Tradesy), and VC is outsider in my list


 This is interesting- so for all of you who multi-platform list, are you posting ALL items EVERYWHERE? Or just certain items wherever, depending?  Huh!


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> thanks for this info! Just trying up about it. STILL!!! I'm just really disappointed.
> This is interesting- so for all of you who multi-platform list, are you posting ALL items EVERYWHERE? Or just certain items wherever, depending?  Huh!


I post most items everywhere, with exceptions. Some of my more expensive items I'm more careful where I list. I'd rather sell them on Tradesy due to returns. Most shoes and other heavy or oversized items I'd rather sell on Tradesy because of shipping costs. (Some of these would cost me $45 to ship on ebay, depending on where the buyer is.) Some of the cheaper items don't make sense to list on Tradesy because of the high commissions, unless I can add enough to the price to make my net the same without scaring away any buyers.  

I like to have items listed in multiple places because you never know where your buyers are looking. It's usually a surprise which item sells first, and where, although ebay is still best for me.


----------



## pianolize

Could you please elaborate? I'm in the middle of this now, and would happily welcome an adj... 





nicole0612 said:


> I am having a hard time hearing back from them about my SNAD claim as well. I received one email back in all of this time asking if I wanted to return or to get a small price adjustment. I asked for the return and now I am still waiting.


----------



## nicole0612

pianolize said:


> Could you please elaborate? I'm in the middle of this now, and would happily welcome an adj...



It was an item I purchased from Tradesy’s own closet, so it doesn’t apply to your situation. 
Unless you purchase an item from Tradesy’s closet, there is no way to get a partial refund. Individual sellers cannot offer this option to you. 
You will just have to decide if you want to return the bag for a refund or keep it for the price you paid.


----------



## Joyjoy7

nicole0612 said:


> It was an item I purchased from Tradesy’s own closet, so it doesn’t apply to your situation.
> Unless you purchase an item from Tradesy’s closet, there is no way to get a partial refund. Individual sellers cannot offer this option to you.
> You will just have to decide if you want to return the bag for a refund or keep it for the price you paid.



+1


----------



## pianolize

Thank you both- aaaargh-


----------



## GemsBerry

Did you read how Tradesy is bragging about helping average Janes to sell their old bags in the last email? yes, they just forgot to mention that they take a double commission from individual sellers in comparison to bulk sellers and they only cater for them nowadays?
anyway Happy New year everybody! more sales and faster payouts in 2018!


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Did you read how Tradesy is bragging about helping average Janes to sell their old bags in the last email? yes, they just forgot to mention that they take a double commission from individual sellers in comparison to bulk sellers and they only cater for them nowadays?
> anyway Happy New year everybody! more sales and faster payouts in 2018!



Happy New Year!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy is down, both app and desktop.


----------



## poopsie

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy is down, both app and desktop.


Desktop just worked for me


----------



## GemsBerry

poopsie said:


> Desktop just worked for me


it was back in 1 hour


----------



## Wamgurl

I’m not a fan of Tradesy as a buyer or seller - same old stuff.


----------



## Beignetsandbags

I've bought quite a bit on Tradesy and I have totally positive experiences with every seller until today, I was totally about to buy a pair of Valentino Rockstuds on Tradesy, I was asking the seller a few questions and the response I got back from them saying "Do not contact me, or I will report you to Tradesy, I don't have time to play games. Thank you" I was literally sitting there like "...I was just trying to ask a question about the scuff mark..."


Guess she lost out on a sale because of her nasty attitude.


----------



## BeenBurned

Montilyets said:


> I've bought quite a bit on Tradesy and I have totally positive experiences with every seller until today, I was totally about to buy a pair of Valentino Rockstuds on Tradesy, I was asking the seller a few questions and the response I got back from them saying "Do not contact me, or I will report you to Tradesy, I don't have time to play games. Thank you" I was literally sitting there like "...I was just trying to ask a question about the scuff mark..."
> 
> 
> Guess she lost out on a sale because of her nasty attitude.


ID? I'm sure there are some who want to avoid a seller who's unwilling to answer questions!


----------



## Beignetsandbags

BeenBurned said:


> ID? I'm sure there are some who want to avoid a seller who's unwilling to answer questions!


 Sure. Nechelle Sims, she called me some pretty nasty names when I didn’t respond to her. When I tell you I am so shocked...here’s the link to her profile https://www.tradesy.com/closet/2480450/


----------



## fashion_victim9

Montilyets said:


> Sure. Nechelle Sims



this already says a lot: _Please do not ask me where you can take the shoes to get the scuff out or how to get the scuff out. It’s on the side and I doubt anyone will be staring at the side of the shoe. _
and yes, everybody will see this spot as it's really noticeable. and no, it's impossible to remove it from patent, I'm almost sure it's that kind of spot that soaks under patent and unremovable


----------



## Beignetsandbags

fashion_victim9 said:


> this already says a lot: _Please do not ask me where you can take the shoes to get the scuff out or how to get the scuff out. It’s on the side and I doubt anyone will be staring at the side of the shoe. _
> and yes, everybody will see this spot as it's really noticeable. and no, it's impossible to remove it from patent, I'm almost sure it's that kind of spot that soaks under patent and unremovable



Looks like she updated that description after I asked her about it. You're absolutely right, I mean I could spot that scuff a mile away! She is a really nasty individual, I will never understand how someone can get offended about a potential buyer asking a simple question. I ended up calling it a day and buying them new from Neiman Marcus, save myself a headache! I figured with it being patent that this type of scuff could not be removed.


----------



## bernz84

Montilyets said:


> Sure. Nechelle Sims, she called me some pretty nasty names when I didn’t respond to her. When I tell you I am so shocked...here’s the link to her profile https://www.tradesy.com/closet/2480450/


She's only sold 3 things in her closet. I wonder why...?

My closet is a lot smaller than hers but I've sold more. LOL.


----------



## GemsBerry

Montilyets said:


> Sure. Nechelle Sims, she called me some pretty nasty names when I didn’t respond to her. When I tell you I am so shocked...here’s the link to her profile https://www.tradesy.com/closet/2480450/


ick...
talking about, what do you guys think of pics of sandals on naked foot ... I mean we know that used shoes were obviously worn, but buyers don't want to see someone's foot in it. am I right?


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> am I right?



I HATE it and think that all who ask for pics of shoes (and esp boots) on are pervs LOL, but I thought it's just me


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> ick...
> talking about, what do you guys think of pics of sandals on naked foot ... I mean we know that used shoes were obviously worn, but buyers don't want to see someone's foot in it. am I right?


Gross!


----------



## Fairest

Venting and looking for peace of mind here; I purchased a vintage Chanel handbag on tradesy last Friday. I was already frustrated with the seller due to the fact that when I initially eached out to her requesting a better image of the serial number, I noticed that upon her reply to my message she increased the price $200. The price was still reasonable, so I purchased anyways and she confirmed 2 days later. Now it's been 5 days since she has confirmed and the bag still has yet to ship. Yesterday I kindly messaged her asking when she would ship he beautiful bag, and no reply. I'm so frustrated and nervous


----------



## Beignetsandbags

GemsBerry said:


> ick...
> talking about, what do you guys think of pics of sandals on naked foot ... I mean we know that used shoes were obviously worn, but buyers don't want to see someone's foot in it. am I right?



Personal pet peeve of mine, I find it gross.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Fairest said:


> Venting and looking for peace of mind here; I purchased a vintage Chanel handbag on tradesy last Friday. I was already frustrated with the seller due to the fact that when I initially eached out to her requesting a better image of the serial number, I noticed that upon her reply to my message she increased the price $200. The price was still reasonable, so I purchased anyways and she confirmed 2 days later. Now it's been 5 days since she has confirmed and the bag still has yet to ship. Yesterday I kindly messaged her asking when she would ship he beautiful bag, and no reply. I'm so frustrated and nervous



She should reply to you.. But sellers have 10 days to ship from the day of purchase.


----------



## EGBDF

Has anyone had any sales using a freight forwarder lately? Has it gone smoothly, or more importantly, how long did it take until you had your funds released?
I just (finally) made a sale and now I realize it's to a freight forwarder...the last time I did this I had to wait for what seemed a long time to receive my funds. Do they repackage goods or do they actually just re-ship the package to the buyer?


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> Has anyone had any sales using a freight forwarder lately? Has it gone smoothly, or more importantly, how long did it take until you had your funds released?
> I just (finally) made a sale and now I realize it's to a freight forwarder...the last time I did this I had to wait for what seemed a long time to receive my funds. Do they repackage goods or do they actually just re-ship the package to the buyer?


I just shipped an expensive bag to forwarder in FL. It took 17-18 days to release funds since delivery to forwarder. I believe they repackage everything. it was a BNWT structured bag, so I made an idiot-proof wrapping with padding for handles and coated bag in duster in bubble wrapping. I took pics of every step just in case if forwarder discards my wrapping and would toss the bag in a small cardboard. I'm a bit paranoid but I'm not gonna be the one who takes the loss if the bag arrives smashed.
ETA: next time I would even leave a note to forwarder "do not repackage beyond this wrapping". since we are sharing responsibility with forwarder now it's better to be proactive. I used to love international sales when funds were released on 4th day since delivery to forwarder, done.


----------



## kateincali

Why are the net earnings so terribly inconsistent? 

I'm listing an item in two different sizes. Exact same details. Both priced at $50. I'm netting $40.01 on one and $38.94 on the other. 

For why


----------



## whateve

faith_ann said:


> Why are the net earnings so terribly inconsistent?
> 
> I'm listing an item in two different sizes. Exact same details. Both priced at $50. I'm netting $40.01 on one and $38.94 on the other.
> 
> For why


It should be the same. If it is $50, the commission is $9.90, after withdrawal your net would be $38.94. However, if you are using Tradesy's label, the label cost doesn't count. The total cost the buyer pays is the same, but your commission is based on the price, not including the label. Maybe you are seeing $40.10 on one, because that is before the withdrawal fee.

FYI, it is better to price items at $49.99. Then you pay a commission of $7.50, and your net is $41.26. If you use your own postage, the total price must be $49.99 or under. If you use Tradesy's label, then the total before postage can be up to $49.99.


----------



## kateincali

whateve said:


> It should be the same. If it is $50, the commission is $9.90, after withdrawal your net would be $38.94. However, if you are using Tradesy's label, the label cost doesn't count. The total cost the buyer pays is the same, but your commission is based on the price, not including the label. Maybe you are seeing $40.10 on one, because that is before the withdrawal fee.
> 
> FYI, it is better to price items at $49.99. Then you pay a commission of $7.50, and your net is $41.26. If you use your own postage, the total price must be $49.99 or under. If you use Tradesy's label, then the total before postage can be up to $49.99.


I priced it at $50 so it qualifies for the $20 coupon for new members. Thanks, though 

Oh, it was the withdrawal fee, I guess. The $40.10 one sold before I listed the $38.94 and that's what I was basing the earnings off. I never noticed that the withdrawal fee is included when the listing is still active but not once the item has sold.

Thanks!


----------



## trendythelma

Guys, today is the the 10TH day since i transferred money from my Tradesy account into my Paypal account and NOTHING! They still haven't paid in my money. What is going on with that company?!!! I hope we are protected legally if they go under 'cos this doesn't make me feel confident. That company is having serious cash flow problems. I've stopped listing items over there, but i have up to $200 pending and i'm worried.


----------



## GemsBerry

trendythelma said:


> Guys, today is the the 10TH day since i transferred money from my Tradesy account into my Paypal account and NOTHING! They still haven't paid in my money. What is going on with that company?!!! I hope we are protected legally if they go under 'cos this doesn't make me feel confident. That company is having serious cash flow problems. I've stopped listing items over there, but i have up to $200 pending and i'm worried.


I hear you, Tradesy is very inconsistent with transfers. I'm on my longest wait for paypal transfer ever. it's 12th day and counting. I guess they would blame holidays etc for delay, but the truth is once someone sends money it hits your PP account the next minute. it's next business day for my bank.


----------



## ProShopper1

GemsBerry said:


> Did you read how Tradesy is bragging about helping average Janes to sell their old bags in the last email? yes, they just forgot to mention that they take a double commission from individual sellers in comparison to bulk sellers and they only cater for them nowadays?
> anyway Happy New year everybody! more sales and faster payouts in 2018!



How do they take a double commission (and what does it come out to)?  I'm new to selling and I'm deciding between eBay and Tradesy. I have a few pairs of brand new Louboutins (with box and dust bags) that I decided I bought on impulse and will not be wearing. I'm kind of scared to sell on eBay because if someone wears or damages the shoes I won't be able to sell them as new anymore.  I definitely won't be considered a bulk seller though so I don't want to get screwed with the commission on Tradesy. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## whateve

ProShopper1 said:


> How do they take a double commission (and what does it come out to)?  I'm new to selling and I'm deciding between eBay and Tradesy. I have a few pairs of brand new Louboutins (with box and dust bags) that I decided I bought on impulse and will not be wearing. I'm kind of scared to sell on eBay because if someone wears or damages the shoes I won't be able to sell them as new anymore.  I definitely won't be considered a bulk seller though so I don't want to get screwed with the commission on Tradesy. Thanks in advance for the help!


Tradesy charges individual sellers 19.8% plus 2.9% when you withdraw your money. Ebay charges 10% and you also have to pay the paypal fee. Poshmark charges 20%. Mercari charges 10%. Tradesy takes returns for any reason, and they can decide when they get it back that it wasn't as described and return it to you. When you make a Tradesy sale, the buyer has 4 days in which to return, but Tradesy keeps your money for anywhere from 9 to 21 days, then once they release it, it will take 7 to 20 days to get in into your bank or Paypal account. I've only had one not as described claim on Tradesy; the buyer claimed it was fake, and Tradesy sided with me. If that had happened on ebay, I would have been forced to take the return since ebay doesn't authenticate.

Both Poshmark and Mercari only give the buyer 3 or 4 days to return, and they can only return if it isn't as described. On ebay, you can specify no returns, but buyers can still open a return request and claim not as described to force a return. I've been selling on ebay for years, and this is always a risk but rarely happens. There is also the risk that someone will return your item used or incomplete, or return something completely different. I had a wallet that a buyer returned after using it a week, and it smelled smoky. However, it was used to begin with, so it didn't look much different than when I sent it. I also had a planner returned where the buyer kept the planner inserts and only returned the binder. Ebay said they had to take the buyer's word when she said she didn't remove the inserts, so I was forced to give her a complete refund. This is out of hundreds of sales. Most sales go without a hitch.

With Tradesy, you have make sure you list the sizing correctly. Tradesy makes you use American sizing even if the shoes come in European sizes. It is best not to give any information about how they fit since that is subjective. Also make sure you have plenty of pictures that show everything, because an unscrupulous buyer will find the one part you didn't photograph to damage in order to force a return. This is true on ebay too. I had a buyer cut a thread on a purse in order to force a return. It was in the only place that didn't show in the photos.


----------



## GemsBerry

I just found a scammer who steals listings from Tradesy and sells replicas. I was googling bags and found my entire listing with images and description on her site. reported to hosting company for now.


----------



## fashion_victim9

they have Gucci drop now, and again only for limited items collection, not for any Gucci items on site. I checked several listings, there are some from Abbey R closet and other their closets, and some even from small sellers. I guess these are only the ones who activate sale drop option? So there are no sitewide codes any more, and if you don't opt in this sale feature, you can't count on promo codes. and I don't want to opt in cause they take their extra % from any sale even if it's sold when there are no sale events on site.


----------



## Ylv129

RLWrites said:


> Hopefully it's OK to name the seller here! Honestly, I have no complaints about her. She shipped fairly quickly and contacted me a couple times throughout the transaction to keep me updated. I just wish I'd known she was shipping from China before buying! The seller is called CO CO SUN's closet.
> 
> And nope, not a new bag. It's the Stephen Sprouse Roses Neverfull. Soooo... that makes me feel a bit better, though I've still seen replicas of that bag online, so I'm not completely worry-free lol. And thank you! I do think it's real, but since this is my first LV and I have no basis of comparison, I'm being a bit thorough lol. And because it's a LE, it wasn't cheap, so I definitely want to make sure it's real!


Thankful to find this but so sad I’m just looking it up. Was this bag authentic? Flipping out since I just received mine from China and the seller says Chicago!


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> I just found a scammer who steals listings from Tradesy and sells replicas. I was googling bags and found my entire listing with images and description on her site. reported to hosting company for now.


You can file a DMCA takedown notice to the website and they'll be required to remove her listing. 

There's a template on this thread: 
*BeenBurned's Helpful Templates for Dealing with eBay Troubles*


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> You can file a DMCA takedown notice to the website and they'll be required to remove her listing.
> 
> There's a template on this thread:
> *BeenBurned's Helpful Templates for Dealing with eBay Troubles*


Thank you, I've got to do it since the site hasn't done anything in two weeks. maybe they are happy to host replica sellers.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, I've got to do it since the site hasn't done anything in two weeks. maybe they are happy to host replica sellers.


Even if the seller is selling authentic items, using your text and images is infringement and they MUST respond to takedown requests. 

Sometimes it takes more than one request to get them to take action but it DOES work. I've been successful in getting listings removed from ebay, Tradesy, Poshmark, Vinted, Google blogs and even iOffer!


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I've been successful in getting listings removed from ebay, Tradesy, Poshmark, Vinted, Google blogs and even iOffer!



how do you do it? Every time I find that someone is using my pictures on eBay, I ask politely to take them off, but usually they don't remove them and get tough with me, like "why should I do it if my item looks exactly the same, you can't tell me what to do" etc, no explanations or reporting listings help. every time the same


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I've been successful in getting listings removed from ebay, Tradesy, Poshmark, Vinted, Google blogs and even iOffer!



they even accused me of using stock photos myself in reply a couple of times!! (I picture my items on white glossy background)


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> how do you do it? Every time I find that someone is using my pictures on eBay, I ask politely to take them off, but usually they don't remove them and get tough with me, like "why should I do it if my item looks exactly the same, you can't tell me what to do" etc, no explanations or reporting listings help. every time the same





fashion_victim9 said:


> they even accused me of using stock photos myself in reply a couple of times!! (I picture my items on white glossy background)


I used to contact people but after getting harassed by the thieves, accused of stealing their pictures and even having my ebay account threatened to be suspended because that's not what the messaging system is to be used for, I went the legal route. 

An infringement removal is a huge ding to a user's account, whether on ebay or on another website. 

In the last 6 years, I've never contacted them directly .


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I used to contact people but after getting harassed by the thieves, accused of stealing their pictures and even having my ebay account threatened to be suspended because that's not what the messaging system is to be used for, I went the legal route.
> 
> An infringement removal is a huge ding to a user's account, whether on ebay or on another website.
> 
> In the last 6 years, I've never contacted them directly .


Exactly! and on that site you need to submit your email to leave a comment/message. there's no way I'm going to get involved with them directly.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> they even accused me of using stock photos myself in reply a couple of times!! (I picture my items on white glossy background)


I do what BB does, send out an auto fill VERO pdf to ebay and usually gets removed within a couple of days. No direct contact with lister required. The platforms ignore infringement claims at their own risk, they do take it v seriously when notified though. Usually my cover pic is the only one on white background which is impossible to distinguish from stock pics, and anyone can copy and paste those but I put the rest against a real life setting, albeit not like a dirty bathroom/kitchen with litter box in full view mind you.


----------



## jmc3007




----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> View attachment 3942289



it's only for their selected collection again as I wrote before


----------



## jmc3007

These coupons work site wide in any and every closet. Previous designer coupons were more restrictive.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> These coupons work site wide in any and every closet. Previous designer coupons were more restrictive.



it says selected items and leads to selected collection when you click on banner on site. Have you tried it?


----------



## jmc3007

Yes I’ve tried it, works fine. Keywords being “site wide”. There’s no restriction for me other than the minimum amounts eligible for tiered coupons.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Yes I’ve tried it, works fine. Keywords being “site wide”. There’s no restriction for me other than the minimum amounts eligible for tiered coupons.


thanks, great news then


----------



## coxswain1

I just made my first purchase from Tradesy today! The seller is Abbey R, so it’s Tradesy right? Can someone tell me a little bit more? Are the items from Abbey R the bags that were returned without cause so Tradesy couldn’t force a return on the seller? My bag is new with tags so I’m hoping it’s as listed. Does Tradesy get their items anywhere else?Thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

coxswain1 said:


> I just made my first purchase from Tradesy today! The seller is Abbey R, so it’s Tradesy right? Can someone tell me a little bit more? Are the items from Abbey R the bags that were returned without cause so Tradesy couldn’t force a return on the seller? My bag is new with tags so I’m hoping it’s as listed. Does Tradesy get their items anywhere else?Thanks!


you shouldn't worry, not all the bags are returned to Tradesy for bad reasons, some buyers just don't know brands, sizes or have buyer's remorse.


----------



## LL777

Do you guys have any issues with trucking labels? I have shipped 2 items and for one the last update was on December 20 and for the second the trucking doesn’t get updated at all.


----------



## GemsBerry

LL777 said:


> Do you guys have any issues with trucking labels? I have shipped 2 items and for one the last update was on December 20 and for the second the trucking doesn’t get updated at all.


No issues with labels, but USPS delayed everything from Christmas, they didn't meet estimated delivery dates for Priority packages. it's still the issue now (my package is still in my state for 4 days). 
Since Dec 20 you are supposed to be paid already unless it's international order. I would contact Tradesy and ask to look at it.


----------



## yellowbernie

Help!! how do you get ahold of Tradesy I have a problem and can't figure out how to call them or email them.


----------



## yellowbernie

yellowbernie said:


> Help!! how do you get ahold of Tradesy I have a problem and can't figure out how to call them or email them.


Never mind I found the # I wrote down.. Thanks


----------



## poopsie

jmc3007 said:


> These coupons work site wide in any and every closet. Previous designer coupons were more restrictive.





jmc3007 said:


> Yes I’ve tried it, works fine. Keywords being “site wide”. There’s no restriction for me other than the minimum amounts eligible for tiered coupons.



Thank you for clarifying this for the others who may misunderstand


----------



## kateincali

Somehow it bothers me more to wait at least 20 days total for $38 to hit my checking account than it would if it was a large amount of money.


----------



## RLWrites

Ylv129 said:


> Thankful to find this but so sad I’m just looking it up. Was this bag authentic? Flipping out since I just received mine from China and the seller says Chicago!



I got mine authenticated by two different people and they both said it was real. I haven't purchased anything from that shop since, so I can't say if they're still legit or not. Hopefully they are!


----------



## Cismith

I have sold a lot of items on tradesy and I find that my items sell faster and for more $$$ there then on eBay. The best thing about tradesy IMO is that I don’t deal with returns or bad buyers. However, without fail, every single time I sell an item on tradesy I feel like I have to jump thru hoops to get my funds. I don’t mind waiting five days for the buyer to inspect although when it was four days I thought that was plenty sufficient...but, what I do mind is that when the funds become available, it takes more then their advertised five to seven business days to actually get them. Every time. It doesn’t matter if it’s $100 or $1000, I always have to call after the 7th. business day and rant about why my funds aren’t in my account and EVERY SINGLE TIME they say the same thing...let me get the ball rolling on this for you...and magically the next day or two I see the funds. I know they’re using my money as long as they can, but, if they say five to seven business days they need to mean it. Otherwise, I don’t trust them and I end up putting my closet on vacation hold and not making any sales until I’m paid up with them. This causes me AND tradesy to lose sales. I just don’t know why this continues. Does anybody remember when tradesy would answer their reviews with “we intend to make this wait time much shorter by the end of the year”? Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## CaviarChanel

..



Cismith said:


> I have sold a lot of items on tradesy and I find that my items sell faster and for more $$$ there then on eBay. The best thing about tradesy IMO is that I don’t deal with returns or bad buyers. However, without fail, every single time I sell an item on tradesy I feel like I have to jump thru hoops to get my funds. I don’t mind waiting five days for the buyer to inspect although when it was four days I thought that was plenty sufficient...but, what I do mind is that when the funds become available, it takes more then their advertised five to seven business days to actually get them. Every time. It doesn’t matter if it’s $100 or $1000, I always have to call after the 7th. business day and rant about why my funds aren’t in my account and EVERY SINGLE TIME they say the same thing...let me get the ball rolling on this for you...and magically the next day or two I see the funds. I know they’re using my money as long as they can, but, if they say five to seven business days they need to mean it. Otherwise, I don’t trust them and I end up putting my closet on vacation hold and not making any sales until I’m paid up with them. This causes me AND tradesy to lose sales. I just don’t know why this continues. Does anybody remember when tradesy would answer their reviews with “we intend to make this wait time much shorter by the end of the year”? Does anyone have any thoughts on this?



Hi,
I am too in the same boat.  Sold an item about a week ago, though it was 'peanuts' but I am still annoyed by their reply:

_Hi there,

Tradesy may hold your earnings from a sale for up to 21 days after your item has been delivered to the buyer to ensure the security of every transaction._

All the B.S. from them ...


----------



## whateve

I put my shop on vacation when we took a short trip. I had set my closet to come off of vacation a few days before we returned. I hadn't made a sale in weeks, but the second my closet came off vacation I made a sale. I didn't get home until 2 days later, and wouldn't you know, the buyer contacted me 5 times asking if I had shipped yet! The sales have been great since then - 4 in one week, almost as good as ebay. 

I agree, there is no reason for Tradesy to hold our money so long. I don't believe it helps to call. I've been getting my money on about the 9th day. Half of my sales are final sale anyway, so if Tradesy doesn't hear from the buyer in the first day or two they aren't going to. There is absolutely no reason to hold my money so long.


----------



## Cismith

Have they changed the inspection period? It was four days, then five. My item was delivered six days ago. It wasn’t international and there was no return request, but they haven’t released the funds??


----------



## Cismith

Do you mean they are holding your money for nine days after the item is delivered?


----------



## Cismith

whateve said:


> I put my shop on vacation when we took a short trip. I had set my closet to come off of vacation a few days before we returned. I hadn't made a sale in weeks, but the second my closet came off vacation I made a sale. I didn't get home until 2 days later, and wouldn't you know, the buyer contacted me 5 times asking if I had shipped yet! The sales have been great since then - 4 in one week, almost as good as ebay.
> 
> I agree, there is no reason for Tradesy to hold our money so long. I don't believe it helps to call. I've been getting my money on about the 9th day. Half of my sales are final sale anyway, so if Tradesy doesn't hear from the buyer in the first day or two they aren't going to. There is absolutely no reason to hold my money so long.


Do you mean they are holding your money for nine days after your item was delivered?


----------



## jmc3007

Managing cashflow is what they and every company does, and why banks debit and credit your account with a lag of 3-5 days typically. In the beginning they didn’t know any better but now they do and hence why they do it. Other platforms such TRR or Vestiaire credit sellers’ funds on the 15th and 30th of the month so it depends when your sale is completed, you can have access to it either within a couple days or 2 weeks if you just missed the pay period. Tradesy may not be saying it officially but in practice they already operate as such. I’m talking about both between releasing funds and implementing transfers is how they get to their timeline.


----------



## Cismith

jmc3007 said:


> Managing cashflow is what they and every company does, and why banks debit and credit your account with a lag of 3-5 days typically. In the beginning they didn’t know any better but now they do and hence why they do it. Other platforms such TRR or Vestiaire credit sellers’ funds on the 15th and 30th of the month so it depends when your sale is completed, you can have access to it either within a couple days or 2 weeks if you just missed the pay period. Tradesy may not be saying it officially but in practice they already operate as such. I’m talking about both between releasing funds and implementing transfers is how they get to their timeline.


My bank processes debits and credits within 24 hours and when I make a withdraw from PayPal the funds are in my account the next business day so I respectfully disagree.


----------



## jmc3007

Cismith said:


> My bank processes debits and credits within 24 hours and when I make a withdraw from PayPal the funds are in my account the next business day so I respectfully disagree.


PP was owned by eBay at one point, they facilitate funds availability to ease transactions. They can change policy at any given point in the future. PP has disclaimer that it CAN take 1-3 days for transfer when it fact its 1 biz day

Your funds availability is dependent on your history and bank balance. Yes they debit same day but not credit. Generally if the deposit is greater than your balance or greater than a certain limit they will prolong the credit. This practice in the industry is known as “float”. File a complaint with CA Attorney General if you think Tradesy is up to something nefarious, their website explains all this and within their regs. I’ve already done the research


----------



## whateve

Cismith said:


> Do you mean they are holding your money for nine days after your item was delivered?


Yes, my money is typically released at midnight on the 9th day, then it takes around 8 days for the money to make it to my Paypal.


----------



## GemsBerry

Cismith said:


> Have they changed the inspection period? It was four days, then five. My item was delivered six days ago. It wasn’t international and there was no return request, but they haven’t released the funds??


As I posted earlier Tradesy deliberately holds money, they do actual transfer the day before it hits your account (it's always the _next day_ for my bank, and _the next minute _for my PP). Some honest customer rep told me about actual timeline of their transfers when I had a situation with them. They won't tell you now.


whateve said:


> Yes, my money is typically released at midnight on the 9th day, then it takes around 8 days for the money to make it to my Paypal.


the same here, 9+ days for inspection, 8-11 days until actual transfer plus delay if there were any holodays.


----------



## whateve

Surprise! I just got funds released at midnight on the 5th day! Are things improving, or did they make a mistake?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Surprise! I just got funds released at midnight on the 5th day! Are things improving, or did they make a mistake?


hmmm, the funds for my item were also released last night (day 7 for me though)


----------



## Cismith

EGBDF said:


> hmmm, the funds for my item were also released last night (day 7 for me though)


Me too!


----------



## CaviarChanel

"somebody" from tradesy is also a tpfer???


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> Surprise! I just got funds released at midnight on the 5th day! Are things improving, or did they make a mistake?


I wrote to them a few days ago complaining about their delay in getting our funds.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> As I posted earlier Tradesy deliberately holds money, they do actual transfer the day before it hits your account (it's always the _next day_ for my bank, and _the next minute _for my PP). Some honest customer rep told me about actual timeline of their transfers when I had a situation with them. They won't tell you now.



Very curious as to what the honest customer service rep told you about their procedures?


----------



## BeenBurned

CaviarChanel said:


> "somebody" from tradesy is also a tpfer???


It wouldn't be the first time. It's too bad they don't really fix the issues and address the complaints.


----------



## Fullcloset

Well now with Ebay's new payment processing system - all the small sellers driven off Tradesy and back to Ebay will have to move to Mercari.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Surprise! I just got funds released at midnight on the 5th day! Are things improving, or did they make a mistake?





EGBDF said:


> hmmm, the funds for my item were also released last night (day 7 for me though)


Like they were holding funds to the max at the end of the year to improve the bottom line, now they eased it a little.  I wonder if they met the goal to become profitable in 2017?
I know RealReal is doing really well, items are sold out in no time and lots of new inventory every day.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Very curious as to what the honest customer service rep told you about their procedures?


they reversed payment to me before my funds hit bank account, so they took my personal funds. I was like how can you do that and why my funds are not deposited yet (it's been 5th day since I sent it)? they were sorry and explained that  "transfer" doesn't happen until they do it on 5th night (bank afterhours, so it's additional business day). now it's 7-9th day.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Well now with Ebay's new payment processing system - all the small sellers driven off Tradesy and back to Ebay will have to move to Mercari.


Speaking of Mercari, I put a couple items on there, sold one within a few days, and had my money in less than a week. It was so easy! I don't like is that you can't do it on a desktop, and I don't like that you can only have 4 pictures. You have to have the app to set up listings. I had to spend quite a lot of time answering my buyer's questions before the sale - I don't know if that is common.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> Like they were holding funds to the max at the end of the year to improve the bottom line, now they eased it a little.  I wonder if they met the goal to become profitable in 2017?
> I know RealReal is doing really well, items are sold out in no time and lots of new inventory every day.


That's sketchy that they were holding funds like that.  I think it really hurt them PR-wise, there are raging complaints all over the internet about how slow they pay.  It has become my least favorite place to sell now because of the slow payouts.  I'd rather my items sell on ebay or poshmark, but I don't want to remove my tradesy listings because I'd rather have them sell there than not at all. 

As for the Real Real, they are growing a lot but at least as of 6 months ago they hadn't hit profitability yet; they are focusing still on growth and taking in more venture capital.
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/06/the-realreal-ropes-in-50-million-in-new-funding/


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> Speaking of Mercari, I put a couple items on there, sold one within a few days, and had my money in less than a week. It was so easy! I don't like is that you can't do it on a desktop, and I don't like that you can only have 4 pictures. You have to have the app to set up listings. I had to spend quite a lot of time answering my buyer's questions before the sale - I don't know if that is common.


Mercari is one of the main ones I haven't tried yet.  I'm turned off by the disorganized garage sale appearance of the listings and I don't see a way to sort by brand?  Maybe I should still try it if it will bring me more sales.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Mercari is one of the main ones I haven't tried yet.  I'm turned off by the disorganized garage sale appearance of the listings and I don't see a way to sort by brand?  Maybe I should still try it if it will bring me more sales.


It appealed to me more than Poshmark. They have a shipping label you have to pay for but is still cheaper usually than it would cost to ship yourself. And they only charge 10%. All sales are final unless it isn't as described. The buyer has only 3 days to complain. They give you a review, then you give them a review, and your funds are released. It took only a few days for the money to make it to my bank. They don't have a paypal transfer option.

Your notifications include every time someone have liked your item. I haven't put anything else up and the two that are on there now aren't getting any traffic. I don't use a camera to take pictures, not my phone, so I have to transfer my pictures to my tablet in order to list, which is a pain.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> It appealed to me more than Poshmark. They have a shipping label you have to pay for but is still cheaper usually than it would cost to ship yourself. And they only charge 10%. All sales are final unless it isn't as described. The buyer has only 3 days to complain. They give you a review, then you give them a review, and your funds are released. It took only a few days for the money to make it to my bank. They don't have a paypal transfer option.
> 
> Your notifications include every time someone have liked your item. I haven't put anything else up and the two that are on there now aren't getting any traffic. I don't use a camera to take pictures, not my phone, so I have to transfer my pictures to my tablet in order to list, which is a pain.


I need to try it. Posh was good for me, now it's just influx of lowballers who either want to trade their washed out tees or offer 30% for already discounted BNWT Chanel and Celine. Oh and there's a new thing there - to price match with a cheaper variation of the bag from the same line and/or of different size that they found somewhere (quilted leather vs plain, bi-color, vs plain, size small vs medium). "can you beat that?".


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> I need to try it. Posh was good for me, now it's just influx of lowballers who either want to trade their washed out tees or offer 30% for already discounted BNWT Chanel and Celine. Oh and there's a new thing there - to price match with a cheaper variation of the bag from the same line and/or of different size that they found somewhere (quilted leather vs plain, bi-color, vs plain, size small vs medium). "can you beat that?".



Does Mercari not have an offer button or at least one you can turn off?
It doesn't do authentication though right?  Less buyer and seller protection.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Does Mercari not have an offer button or at least one you can turn off?
> It doesn't do authentication though right?  Less buyer and seller protection.


I haven't tried them yet. there are pros and cons for every platform. 
low commission 10% = less protection (Mercari, eBay).  Full protection, no headache at all at consignors = huge commission up to 40% (RR, Yoogis, FF).
I like niche in between, i do all the job (pics, description, shipping, answering Qs) and I get some protection for moderate commission (Tradesy, Posh).


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Does Mercari not have an offer button or at least one you can turn off?
> It doesn't do authentication though right?  Less buyer and seller protection.


I think there is an offer button. I haven't figured out if it shows on my listings. My buyer paid full price. I only bought one thing on Mercari. I couldn't find the offer button, although another person told me they saw it on the listing, so the seller adjusted the price for me.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

If you want to see someone REALLY pissed about the Tradesy slow payouts, check out this lady's rants:

https://www.trustpilot.com/users/59f3c55b0000ff000adab77d


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> If you want to see someone REALLY pissed about the Tradesy slow payouts, check out this lady's rants:
> 
> https://www.trustpilot.com/users/59f3c55b0000ff000adab77d


LOL and Tradesy's responses "Thank you for letting me know about your transfer timing!" surprise, surprise, we didn't know.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> Well now with eBay's new payment processing system - all the small sellers driven off Tradesy and back to eBay will have to move to Mercari.



why? what's wrong with Adyen? They take much less fee than PP. I haven't tried it yet but I will


----------



## whateve

I guess it was a fluke that my funds were released on the 5th day. I reached the 5th day on another sale and the funds weren't released. It is under $50 so it can't be returned.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I guess it was a fluke that my funds were released on the 5th day. I reached the 5th day on another sale and the funds weren't released. It is under $50 so it can't be returned.


I also sold a wedding item, all of which are final sale, and it is now 5 days past delivery and they haven't released my funds.  They are clearly using this is another way to delay funds release as well.  The item was pristine, NWT so its highly unlikely the buyer found something to open a SNAD claim about.


----------



## aga5

My item was delivered last Friday Jan 26th, and my funds are still not released [emoji35].  While I am no pro seller I have over 70 sales under my belt.


----------



## GemsBerry

aga5 said:


> My item was delivered last Friday Jan 26th, and my funds are still not released [emoji35].  While I am no pro seller I have over 70 sales under my belt.


if it rolls over weekend they tend to release delayed funds on Mon night


----------



## yellowbernie

My last few sales I've had the money is in tradesy after 5 days but is taking forever for it to get to my paypal account...getting so tired of this crap..  If they can pay you in 5 days it should only take a day or 2 to be transferred to which ever account you want it to go to.  Geesh...come on Tradesy your pizzin people off.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Every time I stop by to read the comments on this thread, it has been continuously about payment issues. I’ve been reading this for the past year. It’s safe to say there’s at least one payment problem post per page. It’s almost comical considering they (Tradesy) keep saying the commission increases are to better the selling experience. Yet for the last 2 years, I’ve read nothing but complaints. It’s a complete 180 from how this thread first started.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> Every time I stop by to read the comments on this thread, it has been continuously about payment issues.



personally for me it's not a problem as long as it's safe, at VC or thredup I have to wait for my money much longer.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> personally for me it's not a problem as long as it's safe, at VC or thredup I have to wait for my money much longer.


good point, many cites have biweekly payments to sellers anyway. for RealReal if there's a return they will hold ALL your biweekly funds until the next round (say I sold three items for $250 and one was returned for $75. I was supposed to be paid in 2/15, now the rest of funds $175 will be held until 3/01).


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> good point, many cites have biweekly payments to sellers anyway.



yeah, that would be so annoying if I sold something cause I needed money urgently, but when it's regular sales, it's not that important when to be paid if you're sure you will sooner or later


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> good point, many cites have biweekly payments to sellers anyway. for RealReal if there's a return they will hold ALL your biweekly funds until the next round (say I sold three items for $250 and one was returned for $75. I was supposed to be paid in 2/15, now the rest of funds $175 will be held until 3/01).


their practice must have changed from a couple years ago when TRR took back only what was returned but not the rest of the balance outstanding. haven't been using them since.

yup I have resigned to Tradesy's "virtual biweekly" payment calendar already, would prefer they fess up and announce a policy change instead of spinning excuses that quite frankly feel v outdated circa 1990. let's get real with a ACH wire, it's effected the same day by 4PM EST. all financial institutions such as banks and mutual fund giants live by this deadline.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jmc3007 said:


> their practice must have changed from a couple years ago when TRR took back only what was returned but not the rest of the balance outstanding. haven't been using them since.
> 
> yup I have resigned to Tradesy's "virtual biweekly" payment calendar already, would prefer they fess up and announce a policy change instead of spinning excuses that quite frankly feel v outdated circa 1990. let's get real with a ACH wire, it's effected the same day by 4PM EST. all financial institutions such as banks and mutual fund giants live by this deadline.



And let’s not forget ACH transfers are free- not this 2.9% BS they have going on.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> personally for me it's not a problem as long as it's safe, at VC or thredup I have to wait for my money much longer.



I don’t sell nearly enough (or on different venues) to compare. However, Tradesy started out by targeting the average Jane seller, people selling from their closets. I don’t know anyone who wants to wait two weeks to get paid for, say, a pair of used shoes. I know business merchants have a lot more cash flow but the average seller is just looking to make a quick buck. It just isn’t worth it. 

I know most of us on here probably have high end designer so we feel more safe selling on Tradesy, but not everything on Tradesy is a pair of CLs or a Chanel bag. The company is just not what it used to be and I’m kind of sadden by it because I used to support it 100%.


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> And let’s not forget ACH transfers are free- not this 2.9% BS they have going on.


To be fair in the name of ripoff, my bank does charge a flat $17.5 when I initiate ACH transfer no matter the amount, though not to receive incoming ACH. PP does same on eBay or through using their own invoicing. It’s not consistent across all platforms re transfer fee, I wouldn’t be surprised that TRR or VC already have the fee built into their commission of 35-55%, kinda similar to eBay sellers with free shipping, it’s advertised as free but not really.


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> I know most of us on here probably have high end designer so we feel more safe selling on Tradesy, but not everything on Tradesy is a pair of CLs or a Chanel bag. The company is just not what it used to be and I’m kind of sadden by it because I used to support it 100%.


Very true, their mission/objective has changed over time. Can’t fault them or any company for wanting to adapt and evolve. It’s always survival of the fittest isn’t it? Better to have an epitaph that reads “alive and kicking” vs “ miss ya but wouldn’t want to be ya”. 

I learned from several years ago when I cleared out 4-5 closets of designers stuff with TRR that the sales rep said 60% of their inventory comes from biz sellers not individuals. I’m sure that portion is at least 80% by now. Constant supply is their holy grail of re-ecommerce.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jmc3007 said:


> Very true, their mission/objective has changed over time. Can’t fault them or any company for wanting to adapt and evolve. It’s always survival of the fittest isn’t it? Better to have an epitaph that reads “alive and kicking” vs “ miss ya but wouldn’t want to be ya”.
> 
> I learned from several years ago when I cleared out 4-5 closets of designers stuff with TRR that the sales rep said 60% of their inventory comes from biz sellers not individuals. I’m sure that portion is at least 80% by now. Constant supply is their holy grail of re-ecommerce.



Do what you have to do to stay alive but don’t lie about it. They continue to advertise their services, saying the changes and increased fees are to better cater/boost the sales of the average Jane seller.  When in fact everything they’ve done has negatively affected individual sellers the most. 

Write an honest update when your policy changes. If you need to increase fees in order to continue to accept returns for buyers who change their minds so sellers don’t have to take the return, say it. I don’t need to be told these other BS: better mobile experience, better search engine, etc... BTW all of these “great” improvements from the fee increase still suck.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> To be fair in the name of ripoff, my bank does charge a flat $17.5 when I initiate ACH transfer no matter the amount, though not to receive incoming ACH. PP does same on eBay or through using their own invoicing. It’s not consistent across all platforms re transfer fee, I wouldn’t be surprised that TRR or VC already have the fee built into their commission of 35-55%, kinda similar to eBay sellers with free shipping, it’s advertised as free but not really.


wow, that's expensive! Which bank? My bank charges for wire transfers but not for ACH "moneyline" transfers. PP doesn't charge  anything to transfer to my bank.


----------



## whateve

By contrast, Mercari just announced next day direct deposit. I really need to post more items there.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> good point, many cites have biweekly payments to sellers anyway. for RealReal if there's a return they will hold ALL your biweekly funds until the next round (say I sold three items for $250 and one was returned for $75. I was supposed to be paid in 2/15, now the rest of funds $175 will be held until 3/01).


Really?  I have not had this problem with TRR.  Only the funds from the returned item would go back.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> personally for me it's not a problem as long as it's safe, at VC or thredup I have to wait for my money much longer.


I agree I am not going to starve and *can* wait, but all of the shenanigans by Tradesy and lying about why they are holding on to the money makes me very nervous that it's financially unstable and they can go bankrupt and we can't get our money out.  That's why I hate the wait from there--it's not the need, it's the concern about the stability of the company.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ThisVNchick said:


> I don’t sell nearly enough (or on different venues) to compare. However, Tradesy started out by targeting the average Jane seller, people selling from their closets. I don’t know anyone who wants to wait two weeks to get paid for, say, a pair of used shoes. I know business merchants have a lot more cash flow but the average seller is just looking to make a quick buck. It just isn’t worth it.
> 
> I know most of us on here probably have high end designer so we feel more safe selling on Tradesy, but not everything on Tradesy is a pair of CLs or a Chanel bag. The company is just not what it used to be and I’m kind of sadden by it because I used to support it 100%.


I don't feel more safe selling on Tradesy because they don't inspect the item before it goes to the buyer--you can get the same type of scamming buyer you get on ebay.  In that case, I feel safer selling on VC or Posh (for items over $500).  I now record the packaging of all my sales from Tradesy.
I also hate them holding on to a large sum from an expensive item when I question their stability.


----------



## jmc3007

During the transfer process it now says that “funds will be available within 7 business days” whereas it used to read “5-7 business days”. So there’s that.


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> why? what's wrong with Adyen? They take much less fee than PP. I haven't tried it yet but I will


There is a whole thread over on the ebay forum here on purse forum and in the community forum on ebay itself. I don't feel like rehashing the whole mess here.


----------



## GemsBerry

I wonder if some Valentine's codes are in work.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> I wonder if some Valentine's codes are in work.


Most likely for V-Day and/or Presidents' Day.


----------



## whateve

I'm getting a return! Tradesy claims the measurements are off and there is an undisclosed odor. I don't see how the measurements can be off. They match the official measurements. I'm worried I'm not getting back the same bag.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I'm getting a return! Tradesy claims the measurements are off and there is an undisclosed odor. I don't see how the measurements can be off. They match the official measurements. I'm worried I'm not getting back the same bag.



Good luck! The exact thing happened to me when I used to sell on Tradesy and my bag came back fine. I think people learn from eBay which claims always get approved (esp odors). Hope it works out for you also!


----------



## whateve

I called Tradesy on the phone, even though they no longer have the phone number showing on the site. I was put on hold, and a message said that you could push one to have them call you back. I pushed one several times and it never worked - it didn't ask for my number or acknowledge that they would call me. After about 45 minutes, someone came on the line and said they couldn't hear me so they were hanging up.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Wow, whateve...what a crappy situation! 
I hope you at least get your bag back in the condition you sent it.


----------



## whateve

What is bothering me is the lack of transparency. On ebay, you communicate directly with your buyer when they are unhappy. I really don't know what the buyer actually claimed, or if Tradesy just made up these excuses so they wouldn't be stuck with it.

Plus the money for this bag had been released over a week ago. If she had a problem, wouldn't they have known earlier?


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> What is bothering me is the lack of transparency. On ebay, you communicate directly with your buyer when they are unhappy. I really don't know what the buyer actually claimed, or if Tradesy just made up these excuses so they wouldn't be stuck with it.
> 
> Plus the money for this bag had been released over a week ago. If she had a problem, wouldn't they have known earlier?


Sorry to hear this, Whateve.
I've only bought, but never sold on Tradesy and always thought buyers and sellers could private message each other on there? Or is it only possible for buyers to contact sellers and not the other way around?


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> Sorry to hear this, Whateve.
> I've only bought, but never sold on Tradesy and always thought buyers and sellers could private message each other on there? Or is it only possible for buyers to contact sellers and not the other way around?


I can contact her but I think that would be intrusive at this point. If she had contacted me right after she got it to tell me she was unhappy, I wouldn't have been blindsided by this.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> I can contact her but I think that would be intrusive at this point. If she had contacted me right after she got it to tell me she was unhappy, I wouldn't have been blindsided by this.


I see. I thought that maybe you could contact her to see what her actual reason for return is. It could be that it's not what Tradesy claimed.


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> I see. I thought that maybe you could contact her to see what her actual reason for return is. It could be that it's not what Tradesy claimed.


I'm going to wait until I get it back, to see if I get back what I sold.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> I'm going to wait until I get it back, to see if I get back what I sold.


I hope you will


----------



## samstones

Nope, but I am very interested in this platform


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I'm getting a return! Tradesy claims the measurements are off and there is an undisclosed odor. I don't see how the measurements can be off. They match the official measurements. I'm worried I'm not getting back the same bag.


Don't worry just yet, I think measurements is their new thing. And I long suspected Tradesy has some kind of algorythm, like every 7th or 9th return is going back to seller, non-negotiable.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> ...Plus the money for this bag had been released over a week ago. If she had a problem, wouldn't they have known earlier?


I was thinking it's a key point, it's after inspection window and release window. most likely the buyer claimed something (authenticity) to justify buyer's remorse and get her cash back, maybe through chargeback.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I'm going to wait until I get it back, to see if I get back what I sold.


I hope your return goes smoothly and as quick as possible.


----------



## whateve

KirstenRaye said:


> I used to sell with Tradesy a while ago until they started upsetting us.  I can't remember my old user/password so I started a new one and all I can say is it's not the same Tradesy I once knew as far and traffic and sales go.  As for the run around and nonsense by their support staff, it's always been a thorn.
> 
> Question about Starbucks mugs.  I tried to list mine on Tradesy after seeing several Starbucks listings, many of them sold.  My listing was pulled down and when I asked why I was told it's because they don't allow Starbucks mugs on their site.


My understanding is that you are only allowed to list fashion and wedding items. Starbucks mugs don't fall into either category.


----------



## whateve

KirstenRaye said:


> There seems to be quite a few in the miscellaneous category which is where I had mine.  Probably the existing ones are old listings that have been grandfathered in.


Or they haven't caught them yet.


----------



## whateve

I got my return back from Tradesy. It is my bag. They put it in an envelope even though I had shipped it carefully packed in a box. There is no odor and my measurements were correct. So basically they lied in order to force a return!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I got my return back from Tradesy. It is my bag. They put it in an envelope even though I had shipped it carefully packed in a box. There is no odor and my measurements were correct. So basically they lied in order to force a return!



Sadly this is not surprising by Tradesy, but thankfully you got your bag back the way you sent it out.


----------



## GemsBerry

One buyer keeps buying bags from me, then she returns them and once item appeared with more damage in Tradesy's closet (I was paid then, phew). Now she bought a bag and rescheduled delivery for week. I asked Tradesy to mark it as delivered on the day of delivery attempt.
I wonder if I should cancel orders from her in the future, it's nerve-wracking each time and I don't like extended payout time due to returns and rescheduling. Also returns are not good for seller's stats. but what's worse for stats - cancelled orders or returns?


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I got my return back from Tradesy. It is my bag. They put it in an envelope even though I had shipped it carefully packed in a box. There is no odor and my measurements were correct. So basically they lied in order to force a return!


I would consider it happy ending as long as the item is the same, no missing parts and there's no damage. something triggered Tradesy to push return on you, unfortunately it happens now and then, we never know which order will be sent back nowadays.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> One buyer keeps buying bags from me, then she returns them and once item appeared with more damage in Tradesy's closet (I was paid then, phew). Now she bought a bag and rescheduled delivery for week. I asked Tradesy to mark it as delivered on the day of delivery attempt.
> I wonder if I should cancel orders from her in the future, it's nerve-wracking each time and I don't like extended payout time due to returns and rescheduling. Also returns are not good for seller's stats. but what's worse for stats - cancelled orders or returns?



Can buyers be blocked on Tradesy?


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Can buyers be blocked on Tradesy?


I wish they could, but Tradesy doesn't allow it.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> One buyer keeps buying bags from me, then she returns them and once item appeared with more damage in Tradesy's closet (I was paid then, phew). Now she bought a bag and rescheduled delivery for week. I asked Tradesy to mark it as delivered on the day of delivery attempt.
> I wonder if I should cancel orders from her in the future, it's nerve-wracking each time and I don't like extended payout time due to returns and rescheduling. Also returns are not good for seller's stats. but what's worse for stats - cancelled orders or returns?


I used to have a buyer like that. All she bought from me were scarves and always returned them. I called Tradesy about it and they said it was fine, that she bought tons of stuff and kept some of it. This was a long time ago when Tradesy wasn't sending returns back to sellers.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I used to have a buyer like that. All she bought from me were scarves and always returned them. I called Tradesy about it and they said it was fine, that she bought tons of stuff and kept some of it. This was a long time ago when Tradesy wasn't sending returns back to sellers.


Exactly, Tradesy was more fair to sellers back then. now if she's just contributing to my return number I'd rather cancel the order. at least I'll avoid the risk of getting a damaged item back and I won't be out of both bag and money for 2-3 of weeks, it may sell on other platform.


----------



## yellowbernie

Ok here's a new one at least for me..I sold a LV Victorine wallet had all the pictures, picture of receipt and box dust bag tags everything.  I messaged the buyer and asked if she paid yet, because I couldn't ship until paid, she replied that she did, still not showing, then i get an email from Tradesy with this message

*Required Information* 
Please reply to this email with the following information:


Pictures of the front, back, bottom and inside of the item
Close up and straight on pictures of the date (or production) code/serial number, the designer logo/stamping, the hardware (interior plates, rivets, zippers, etc)
Picture of the item next to a piece of paper with the word "Tradesy" written on it
Picture of any proof of purchase information you have for the item
Additional picture of any damage to the item (if applicable)
WTH is this, I sent them all the pictures again from the listing.  I sold another LV wallet the day before and mailed it out today no questions.  Confused.


----------



## whateve

yellowbernie said:


> Ok here's a new one at least for me..I sold a LV Victorine wallet had all the pictures, picture of receipt and box dust bag tags everything.  I messaged the buyer and asked if she paid yet, because I couldn't ship until paid, she replied that she did, still not showing, then i get an email from Tradesy with this message
> 
> *Required Information*
> Please reply to this email with the following information:
> 
> 
> Pictures of the front, back, bottom and inside of the item
> Close up and straight on pictures of the date (or production) code/serial number, the designer logo/stamping, the hardware (interior plates, rivets, zippers, etc)
> Picture of the item next to a piece of paper with the word "Tradesy" written on it
> Picture of any proof of purchase information you have for the item
> Additional picture of any damage to the item (if applicable)
> WTH is this, I sent them all the pictures again from the listing.  I sold another LV wallet the day before and mailed it out today no questions.  Confused.


Whoa, it sounds like they think you stole the pictures. Maybe they are just protecting themselves in case the buyer returns something else. Then they will know who is lying.


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> Whoa, it sounds like they think you stole the pictures. Maybe they are just protecting themselves in case the buyer returns something else. Then they will know who is lying.


I'm not sure I sent them all the pictures they requested, and this morning I got another email from Brandon that all was good and my sale was confirmed to ship...I kinda think they thought I stole someones pictures that's why a picture of the item with a paper with Tradesy on it.   Who knows they didn't explain even tho I asked.


----------



## whateve

yellowbernie said:


> I'm not sure I sent them all the pictures they requested, and this morning I got another email from Brandon that all was good and my sale was confirmed to ship...I kinda think they thought I stole someones pictures that's why a picture of the item with a paper with Tradesy on it.   Who knows they didn't explain even tho I asked.


They can't afford to do this with very many sales. I think in the long run, it protects you.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I got my return back from Tradesy. It is my bag. They put it in an envelope even though I had shipped it carefully packed in a box. There is no odor and my measurements were correct. So basically they lied in order to force a return!


Well, I'm glad you got your item back with no damage. But will Tradesy let you relist it? How would you even know what to put for measurements? It seems like one of those returns where the buyer doesn't want site credit, so goes with reasons (measurements/odor) that seem like they might 'stick'.


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> They can't afford to do this with very many sales. I think in the long run, it protects you.


I agree, but it threw me off because it's never happened before.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Well, I'm glad you got your item back with no damage. But will Tradesy let you relist it? How would you even know what to put for measurements? It seems like one of those returns where the buyer doesn't want site credit, so goes with reasons (measurements/odor) that seem like they might 'stick'.


I've relisted it on ebay. I'm probably not going to put it back up on Tradesy. If I do, I'm thinking of taking a picture with a tape measure to prove the measurements. Even if the buyer didn't want site credit, Tradesy should have seen that it was as described and not given her a refund.


----------



## GemsBerry

yellowbernie said:


> I'm not sure I sent them all the pictures they requested, and this morning I got another email from Brandon that all was good and my sale was confirmed to ship...I kinda think they thought I stole someones pictures that's why a picture of the item with a paper with Tradesy on it.   Who knows they didn't explain even tho I asked.


It could be that someone flagged your listing. especially for LV items, there's a competition. Once my item was removed and sale cancelled. I contacted Tradesy like what's the heck, all pictures and codes are there. they were sorry and restored the listing but I lost the sale. Coincidentally, the same bag was listed by a pro-seller, it was in worse condition for a higher price. That bag was sold, most likely my buyer bouht from them. I feel that seller just flagged my bag to sell theirs.


----------



## yellowbernie

GemsBerry said:


> It could be that someone flagged your listing. especially for LV items, there's a competition. Once my item was removed and sale cancelled. I contacted Tradesy like what's the heck, all pictures and codes are there. they were sorry and restored the listing but I lost the sale. Coincidentally, the same bag was listed by a pro-seller, it was in worse condition for a higher price. That bag was sold, most likely my buyer bouht from them. I feel that seller just flagged my bag to sell theirs.


I guess I'll never know, but that makes sense, I asked Tradesy but they wouldn't answer me.  The wallet has been shipped.


----------



## mfa777

whateve said:


> I'm getting a return! Tradesy claims the measurements are off and there is an undisclosed odor. I don't see how the measurements can be off. They match the official measurements. I'm worried I'm not getting back the same bag.



I also got a return saying that the David Yurman bracelet that I sold is fake (even though I sold $5000  bags, expensive shoes etc etc on Tradesy before).

I told them that if they are trying to not keep the return they should just change their policy instead of lying that my bracelet is fake. 

Anyway, I got the return, opened the package and there was just the bracelet without DY box. So I e-mailed them asking where is my box. They said “your box was damaged, buyer didn’t ship it back, we thought you don’t want it. But if you really want it, we will ship it to you”. 

So then I receive the box and it’s not my box and it’s not damaged, I am not even sure if it’s authentic box, since mine looks different. And has made in China sticker, mine didn’t have it. 

I e-mailed them saying, where did you get this box from? It’s not mine. They said we compared the pictures and they are identical. Then I described every single detail that is different and got this response 
“I apologize for my oversight of the opening in the cushion. As the listing was published in August of 2015 and sold in 2018, there is a possibility the packaging of the bracelet has changed after 3 years. We encourage our sellers to update their older listings to ensure they are current with the wear and any extras included. Your buyer has been very accommodating and as stated previously, we do not feel that there was been an item and/or packaging swapping.”

So basically within 3 years my box got a wireless update and changed its appearance while sitting in my closet (how convenient) and the funny thing is that I did update that listing with new photos since I got better camera on the phone lol so the photos are from last year. And I am not sure that the bracelet I got back is mine. I deleted all my expensive listings and left some Zara stuff listed. 
It was such a great company in the beginning. But went downhill quite quickly.


----------



## whateve

mfa87 said:


> I also got a return saying that the David Yurman bracelet that I sold is fake (even though I sold $5000  bags, expensive shoes etc etc on Tradesy before).
> 
> I told them that if they are trying to not keep the return they should just change their policy instead of lying that my bracelet is fake.
> 
> Anyway, I got the return, opened the package and there was just the bracelet without DY box. So I e-mailed them asking where is my box. They said “your box was damaged, buyer didn’t ship it back, we thought you don’t want it. But if you really want it, we will ship it to you”.
> 
> So then I receive the box and it’s not my box and it’s not damaged, I am not even sure if it’s authentic box, since mine looks different. And has made in China sticker, mine didn’t have it.
> 
> I e-mailed them saying, where did you get this box from? It’s not mine. They said we compared the pictures and they are identical. Then I described every single detail that is different and got this response
> “I apologize for my oversight of the opening in the cushion. As the listing was published in August of 2015 and sold in 2018, there is a possibility the packaging of the bracelet has changed after 3 years. We encourage our sellers to update their older listings to ensure they are current with the wear and any extras included. Your buyer has been very accommodating and as stated previously, we do not feel that there was been an item and/or packaging swapping.”
> 
> So basically within 3 years my box got a wireless update and changed its appearance while sitting in my closet (how convenient) and the funny thing is that I did update that listing with new photos since I got better camera on the phone lol so the photos are from last year. And I am not sure that the bracelet I got back is mine. I deleted all my expensive listings and left some Zara stuff listed.
> It was such a great company in the beginning. But went downhill quite quickly.


That is seriously messed up.


----------



## laurie00

Is anyone else having problems with adding new listings this weekend.  I keep getting " This photo's dimensions are too small. 800 x 800 minimum" whenever I try to add photos that I know are above the 800x800 minimum.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with adding new listings this weekend.  I keep getting " This photo's dimensions are too small. 800 x 800 minimum" whenever I try to add photos that I know are above the 800x800 minimum.


No, are you using the app or desktop? I just added a new listing. They changed their site so that could be why you are having trouble. It said 'create your first listing" which scared me since it wasn't my first. 

On another note, I have several listings I added a few weeks ago that haven't been cleaned.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> No, are you using the app or desktop? I just added a new listing. They changed their site so that could be why you are having trouble. It said 'create your first listing" which scared me since it wasn't my first.
> 
> On another note, I have several listings I added a few weeks ago that haven't been cleaned.


I am using desktop.  Did you the app?  And, I too, have several items over the past few weeks that have never been cleaned.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> I am using desktop.  Did you the app?  And, I too, have several items over the past few weeks that have never been cleaned.


I'm using the desktop too.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> I'm using the desktop too.


Thanks, whateve.  I don't know why it isn't working.  It won't even let me use photos that are in current listings so I know they should work????  The good news is that I've had 2 sales this weekend.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> Thanks, whateve.  I don't know why it isn't working.  It won't even let me use photos that are in current listings so I know they should work????  The good news is that I've had 2 sales this weekend.


congratulations on your sales! I hope you figure it out or that it is just a temporary glitch. Did you try clearing out cookies, or logging out and then logging back in? Or using a different browser? I'm using Firefox.


----------



## fashion_victim9

sitewide codes!!


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> congratulations on your sales! I hope you figure it out or that it is just a temporary glitch. Did you try clearing out cookies, or logging out and then logging back in? Or using a different browser? I'm using Firefox.


Thanks again, whateve.  I tried again late last night and now everything seems fine.  Hoping it's a one time thing!  Good luck everyone with the site wide codes -- hope we get some sales.


----------



## mungoo33

EGBDF said:


> Well, I'm glad you got your item back with no damage. But will Tradesy let you relist it? How would you even know what to put for measurements? It seems like one of those returns where the buyer doesn't want site credit, so goes with reasons (measurements/odor) that seem like they might 'stick'.



I’ve listed on Tradesy and if possible, I have a ruler measuring the item in the pic too so it’s proof that a wallet is measuring 5 inches etc.


----------



## DutchGirl007

I just filed a complaint with the better business bureau. This company has a B rating and a lot of similar complaints about their practices.  I sold an item almost a month ago and they still haven’t released my funds.   I have also found fake bags, reported to Tradesy and they don’t remove them.  I used think they were ok, but they’ve gotten worse over the past year.  Buyer and Seller BEWARE, of Tradesy!


----------



## Mrsassi

I haven’t sold anything on Tradesy for more than a year. It’s a shame how the company changed for worth and threats its sellers so poorly. I went through that before as well and it is NOT cool. It became so stressful to sell on there.


----------



## DutchGirl007

I’ve been emailing them everyday for my money and they just do nothing.  I was surprised to find so many complaints and a B rating on BBB website.


----------



## whateve

I had a buyer message me to tell me how happy she was with her purchase. Unfortunately that doesn't get my money released any faster.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I had a buyer message me to tell me how happy she was with her purchase. Unfortunately that doesn't get my money released any faster.


The same here. It's worse than in December, the end of 12th day.


----------



## prosado624

Hello,
So I purchased an LV bag on Tradesy and it stated it was being shipped from Texas when Tradesy sent me the email stating it was shipped. But when I click the link that was attached to the email to see when i will get my bag it shows it's coming from China. I'm so nervous and praying it's not a knock off. Has anyone been through this? My purchase was from a seller name Coco-Luxury.


----------



## prosado624

Hello,
So I purchased an LV bag on Tradesy and it stated it was being shipped from Texas when Tradesy sent me the email stating it was shipped. But when I click the link that was attached to the email to see when i will get my bag it shows it's coming from China. I'm so nervous and praying it's not a knock off. Has anyone been through this? My purchase was from a seller name Coco-Luxury.


----------



## whateve

prosado624 said:


> Hello,
> So I purchased an LV bag on Tradesy and it stated it was being shipped from Texas when Tradesy sent me the email stating it was shipped. But when I click the link that was attached to the email to see when i will get my bag it shows it's coming from China. I'm so nervous and praying it's not a knock off. Has anyone been through this? My purchase was from a seller name Coco-Luxury.


Yes, I think it has happened to several people. That seller has been mentioned on the forum. https://forum.purseblog.com/search/4659170/?q=Coco-Luxury&o=date&c[node]=56 So far, the consensus is that bags are authentic. I think it is terrible that Tradesy doesn't give you the chance to make the decision to only buy from US sellers. It is deceptive and fraudulent to claim something is coming from Texas when it is really coming from China.


----------



## GemsBerry

prosado624 said:


> Hello,
> So I purchased an LV bag on Tradesy and it stated it was being shipped from Texas when Tradesy sent me the email stating it was shipped. But when I click the link that was attached to the email to see when i will get my bag it shows it's coming from China. I'm so nervous and praying it's not a knock off. Has anyone been through this? My purchase was from a seller name Coco-Luxury.





whateve said:


> Yes, I think it has happened to several people. That seller has been mentioned on the forum. https://forum.purseblog.com/search/4659170/?q=Coco-Luxury&o=date&c[node]=56 So far, the consensus is that bags are authentic. I think it is terrible that Tradesy doesn't give you the chance to make the decision to only buy from US sellers. It is deceptive and fraudulent to claim something is coming from Texas when it is really coming from China.


I second that. But many people posted that bags were in far worse condconditon  so they had to open snad claim with Trafedy.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

mfa87 said:


> I also got a return saying that the David Yurman bracelet that I sold is fake (even though I sold $5000  bags, expensive shoes etc etc on Tradesy before).
> 
> I told them that if they are trying to not keep the return they should just change their policy instead of lying that my bracelet is fake.
> 
> Anyway, I got the return, opened the package and there was just the bracelet without DY box. So I e-mailed them asking where is my box. They said “your box was damaged, buyer didn’t ship it back, we thought you don’t want it. But if you really want it, we will ship it to you”.
> 
> So then I receive the box and it’s not my box and it’s not damaged, I am not even sure if it’s authentic box, since mine looks different. And has made in China sticker, mine didn’t have it.
> 
> I e-mailed them saying, where did you get this box from? It’s not mine. They said we compared the pictures and they are identical. Then I described every single detail that is different and got this response
> “I apologize for my oversight of the opening in the cushion. As the listing was published in August of 2015 and sold in 2018, there is a possibility the packaging of the bracelet has changed after 3 years. We encourage our sellers to update their older listings to ensure they are current with the wear and any extras included. Your buyer has been very accommodating and as stated previously, we do not feel that there was been an item and/or packaging swapping.”
> 
> So basically within 3 years my box got a wireless update and changed its appearance while sitting in my closet (how convenient) and the funny thing is that I did update that listing with new photos since I got better camera on the phone lol so the photos are from last year. And I am not sure that the bracelet I got back is mine. I deleted all my expensive listings and left some Zara stuff listed.
> It was such a great company in the beginning. But went downhill quite quickly.



Ugghhh they really suck so bad.  I really want to take all my listings off the site but my stuff is selling better there than on Posh and eBay these days and I don't want to lose the sales.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

DutchGirl007 said:


> I’ve been emailing them everyday for my money and they just do nothing.  I was surprised to find so many complaints and a B rating on BBB website.


yup i now regularly message them where is my money.  waiting for a payout on some expensive valentino shoes, it's going on 8th business day now.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I had a buyer message me to tell me how happy she was with her purchase. Unfortunately that doesn't get my money released any faster.


same here.  the release delay was supposed to be only if your item was returned and they had to inspect it, now it's just because they feel like holding your money.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> same here.  the release delay was supposed to be only if your item was returned and they had to inspect it, now it's just because they feel like holding your money.


I'm on day 7.

Unfortunately another sale item is showing in my buyer's closet so I think that one is being returned.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I'm on day 7.
> 
> Unfortunately another sale item is showing in my buyer's closet so I think that one is being returned.


wait, why would it show in their closet?  if it were returned it should show in one of the tradesy proprietary closets?


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> wait, why would it show in their closet?  if it were returned it should show in one of the tradesy proprietary closets?


You would think, unless she chose to resell it herself, but it isn't showing for sale yet. I think I have seen returns show in my buyers' closets before they ended up in Tradesy's closets.


----------



## Cismith

I’m on tenth business day. And I also had to call and email. It bothers me that tradesy changes payout schedule at their whim and I’m always left to wonder when/if I’ll ever get paid. I feel like they could shut down overnight and I’ll be out a few thousand dollars. Why can’t they just state accurately the number of days they hold sellers money and then actually stick to it?


----------



## prosado624

NYCgirl said:


> No, I totally get what you're saying. I'm not doing anything until I receive the bag (except for complaining here. ) I just don't like feeling deceived. I don't buy many luxury purchases, so feeling trust in my seller is a big thing for me.


Hello,
So the same thing just happened to me where I noticed the samething. So my question is how did it turn out for you?


----------



## NYCgirl

prosado624 said:


> Hello,
> So the same thing just happened to me where I noticed the samething. So my question is how did it turn out for you?


I was not comfortable about the deception, so I complained to Tradesy. It made me not have a good feeling about the transaction, not the fact that it was coming from China, but that the seller completely lied about it to me. I threatened to get my credit card company involved and they accepted the return as a complete refund.


----------



## prosado624

NYCgirl said:


> I was not comfortable about the deception, so I complained to Tradesy. It made me not have a good feeling about the transaction, not the fact that it was coming from China, but that the seller completely lied about it to me. I threatened to get my credit card company involved and they accepted the return as a complete refund.


Did you get to see what the bag looked like? She (Coco-Luxury) is stating that they ship from 4 different places. Ugh, now I'm nervous about this transaction.


----------



## NYCgirl

Yes, and although I think it was probably authentic, it seemed more worn than was described. I had owned variations of that specific bag before and this one felt much more worn than the other ones I had owned in the past. I wouldn't worry. Complain to Tradesy like I did and get your CC company involved if you have to. That's exactly what she said to me, only after I complained to her after seeing that it was being sent from China. I had asked specifically about the length of shipping time before buying it, since it said that it was from Chicago, but she ignored that question. The customs form was obviously fabricated as a much lower amount or that it was a gift, I cannot remember.


----------



## prosado624

NYCgirl said:


> Yes, and although I think it was probably authentic, it seemed more worn than was described. I had owned variations of that specific bag before and this one felt much more worn than the other ones I had owned in the past. I wouldn't worry. Complain to Tradesy like I did and get your CC company involved if you have to. That's exactly what she said to me, only after I complained to her after seeing that it was being sent from China. I had asked specifically about the length of shipping time before buying it, since it said that it was from Chicago, but she ignored that question. The customs form was obviously fabricated as a much lower amount or that it was a gift, I cannot remember.


Sorry to ask so many questions lol. She states the bag is practically new and from the pics it seems new. How was the description on yours?


----------



## prosado624

prosado624 said:


> Sorry to ask so many questions lol. She states the bag is practically new and from the pics it seems new. How was the description on yours?


This is the bag...

https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...s-body-monogram-canvas-shoulder-bag/22723614/


----------



## jmc3007

prosado624 said:


> Hello,
> So I purchased an LV bag on Tradesy and it stated it was being shipped from Texas when Tradesy sent me the email stating it was shipped. But when I click the link that was attached to the email to see when i will get my bag it shows it's coming from China. I'm so nervous and praying it's not a knock off. Has anyone been through this? My purchase was from a seller name Coco-Luxury.


it's just so wrong to mislead buyers like that. C-L is well known in this forum for pulling that kind of shipping stunt. geotag in her shop bio reads Chicago which is nothing more than a PO box as my guess. Tradesy will tolerate and write off as long as buyers' complaints/refunds or losses stay minimal, that's how they justify and how sellers exploit the loophole.


----------



## NYCgirl

prosado624 said:


> Sorry to ask so many questions lol. She states the bag is practically new and from the pics it seems new. How was the description on yours?


Mine wasn't new, but I remember it saying only gently used, etc. It definitely seemed much more well used to me than that, with the leather quite broken in. It was a Chanel Reissue, so quite an expensive item (for me) and I felt much better about the preowned one I later purchased from a different website. When are you receiving the bag? Definitely reach out to Tradesy and explain your displeasure with this. I'm sure they will give you the BS line they gave me about how they allow a handful of very trustworthy powersellers have locations outside the country, etc, and offer you store credit, but stick to your guns about it. Definitley get your CC company involved if needed.


----------



## prosado624

This is so messed up on so many different levels. I'm praying my experience on this bag is legit and I will NEVER even bother ordering like this again. Lol... From what she posted and what my concerns mentioned to her she seems to be legit. She responds right away but then again any scammer would. I'm supposedly getting this bag on Monday so pray for me. Lol

This is the bag...

https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...s-body-monogram-canvas-shoulder-bag/22723614/


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Cismith said:


> I’m on tenth business day. And I also had to call and email. It bothers me that tradesy changes payout schedule at their whim and I’m always left to wonder when/if I’ll ever get paid. I feel like they could shut down overnight and I’ll be out a few thousand dollars. Why can’t they just state accurately the number of days they hold sellers money and then actually stick to it?


Exactly.  I am at least thinking of pulling my most expensive items from the site.


----------



## mfa777

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Ugghhh they really suck so bad.  I really want to take all my listings off the site but my stuff is selling better there than on Posh and eBay these days and I don't want to lose the sales.



I understand ) but I am scared to sell anything expensive there anymore, cause not only buyer could steal and replace your item, but Tradesy themselves as well.


----------



## GemsBerry

I'm on 13th day for one sale, customer paid by Affirm. Do you think it takes longer like international sales because of this?

I think class action is brewing for payouts time.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I'm on 13th day for one sale, customer paid by Affirm. Do you think it takes longer like international sales because of this?
> 
> I think class action is brewing for payouts time.



I'm on 12th for one sale and 10th for the other, both items don't seem to be returned and sales are not international. They hold the funds for no reason,_ just cause they can_


----------



## ivanalizett

prosado624 said:


> This is the bag...
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...s-body-monogram-canvas-shoulder-bag/22723614/


GIRL, I purchased a LV wallet from this seller (CL) on the 14th.. I still haven't received my wallet since I ordered it while she was out on "vacation" but I'm supposed to receive it this coming Monday according to the Fed Ex tracking.
I noticed the Origin was China and I freaked out as well... only because she has Chicago on her profile...
update me on your item! I sent pictures and paid a small fee for someone to authenticate to look at my listing/pictures.. I'll let you know what they tell me as well.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> I'm on 12th for one sale and 10th for the other, both items don't seem to be returned and sales are not international. They hold the funds for no reason,_ just cause they can_


I'm thinking they probably don't pull this crap with their power sellers.  And the power sellers pay much less commission than we do.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I finally got the $766 they owed me from a sale in my bank account today on the 9th business day and 14th day after emailing to complain yesterday.  I got the "sorry...we are using the time for safety and security of your funds" line in response and I wrote this back:

Thank you for the response; the money finally hit my account.  I hope you are PLEASE forwarding all of these complaints to upper management because sellers are complaining about Tradesy all over the internet.  Same problem--slow payouts or no payouts unless you write or call and complain.  You are losing sellers' trust.  I just pulled down my most expensive items from the site because it's too stressful to wait and wonder if you will actually get paid for the item you sold.  None of us believe the time is needed for "safety and security" when all other selling platforms can process our transfers safely immediately or overnight with no problems.


----------



## Fullcloset

Mrsassi said:


> I haven’t sold anything on Tradesy for more than a year. It’s a shame how the company changed for worth and threats its sellers so poorly. I went through that before as well and it is NOT cool. It became so stressful to sell on there.


I'm with you. I think I sold one item for $30 last year which net me virtually nothing after their hefty 25% commission and then another 3% to get the few dollars transferred to my account. I took everything down after that or raised the prices to $60.50 - everything started at $50 plus their $10.50 label. Since then, nothing sold because items like that sell for less than half the price on other platforms where the commissions are respectful of the sellers sweat. I leave it as an inventory to remember what I have when it is time to relist on other platforms. That's about Tradesy's only use right now.


----------



## Fullcloset

mfa87 said:


> I also got a return saying that the David Yurman bracelet that I sold is fake (even though I sold $5000  bags, expensive shoes etc etc on Tradesy before).
> 
> I told them that if they are trying to not keep the return they should just change their policy instead of lying that my bracelet is fake.
> 
> Anyway, I got the return, opened the package and there was just the bracelet without DY box. So I e-mailed them asking where is my box. They said “your box was damaged, buyer didn’t ship it back, we thought you don’t want it. But if you really want it, we will ship it to you”.
> 
> So then I receive the box and it’s not my box and it’s not damaged, I am not even sure if it’s authentic box, since mine looks different. And has made in China sticker, mine didn’t have it.
> 
> I e-mailed them saying, where did you get this box from? It’s not mine. They said we compared the pictures and they are identical. Then I described every single detail that is different and got this response
> “I apologize for my oversight of the opening in the cushion. As the listing was published in August of 2015 and sold in 2018, there is a possibility the packaging of the bracelet has changed after 3 years. We encourage our sellers to update their older listings to ensure they are current with the wear and any extras included. Your buyer has been very accommodating and as stated previously, we do not feel that there was been an item and/or packaging swapping.”
> 
> So basically within 3 years my box got a wireless update and changed its appearance while sitting in my closet (how convenient) and the funny thing is that I did update that listing with new photos since I got better camera on the phone lol so the photos are from last year. And I am not sure that the bracelet I got back is mine. I deleted all my expensive listings and left some Zara stuff listed.
> It was such a great company in the beginning. But went downhill quite quickly.


Wow - not only does not make any sense but that response is arrogant, condescending and akin to sticking their middle finger up. You can tell some child wrote that. People actually sell those authentic boxes empty online and get decent money for them - I never knew if frauds were buying them to sell their fake stuff in or people just collected them to store their own stuff in but the fact Tradesy tried to withhold it from you and then 1) said it was damaged but sent you back a box that 2) wasn't damaged tells me they committed a knowing fraud and think you can't now prove it. They tried to pull a fast one and didn't get away with it.  I'd like to see those 20 year morons explain THAT if you reported them for fraud to the postal inspector's office.


----------



## mfa777

Fullcloset said:


> Wow - not only does not make any sense but that response is arrogant, condescending and akin to sticking their middle finger up. You can tell some child wrote that. People actually sell those authentic boxes empty online and get decent money for them - I never knew if frauds were buying them to sell their fake stuff in or people just collected them to store their own stuff in but the fact Tradesy tried to withhold it from you and then 1) said it was damaged but sent you back a box that 2) wasn't damaged tells me they committed a knowing fraud and think you can't now prove it. They tried to pull a fast one and didn't get away with it.  I'd like to see those 20 year morons explain THAT if you reported them for fraud to the postal inspector's office.



I agree, couldn’t summarize it better. They were saying stupid things just to brush me off. I am going to file a claim at a small claims court and thank you for the new idea about postal inspectors office, I didn’t know about it )
I also got a stupid message from the manager even though I didn’t contact her
“As the manager of our Authentication/Returns Team, I'm happy to further assist you.

I've reviewed all communication prior and I'd love to clarify the issue. As the item was confirmed to be inauthentic, we stand by our resolution to return the item back to you. While I can understand your frustrations behind the box, the buyer communicated with us directly and ensured the box received was exactly what they got in their purchase. In terms of damage to the box, you can see in the photo we originally provided, the box was semi bent on the side which is the damage we are referencing. (So basically the hardly seen bent was big enough reason to not ship the box back)

Based on the details of the listing, age of listing with no updates, assessment of the item, etc. we will be closing out the transaction as we have verified all information provided to you is accurate.

I appreciate your understanding,
Thanks!

The empty box is the “damaged” box I received and the one with bracelet in it was mine


----------



## LL777

mfa87 said:


> I agree, couldn’t summarize it better. They were saying stupid things just to brush me off. I am going to file a claim at a small claims court and thank you for the new idea about postal inspectors office, I didn’t know about it )
> I also got a stupid message from the manager even though I didn’t contact her
> “As the manager of our Authentication/Returns Team, I'm happy to further assist you.
> 
> I've reviewed all communication prior and I'd love to clarify the issue. As the item was confirmed to be inauthentic, we stand by our resolution to return the item back to you. While I can understand your frustrations behind the box, the buyer communicated with us directly and ensured the box received was exactly what they got in their purchase. In terms of damage to the box, you can see in the photo we originally provided, the box was semi bent on the side which is the damage we are referencing. (So basically the hardly seen bent was big enough reason to not ship the box back)
> 
> Based on the details of the listing, age of listing with no updates, assessment of the item, etc. we will be closing out the transaction as we have verified all information provided to you is accurate.
> 
> I appreciate your understanding,
> Thanks!
> 
> The empty box is the “damaged” box I received and the one with bracelet in it was mine


The boxes are so different. I’m sorry you have to deal with them. Did they actually return your braselet?


----------



## BeenBurned

Who are they to decide whether YOUR box is too damaged for you to want back? (That is, IF it was damaged.)


----------



## mfa777

LL777 said:


> The boxes are so different. I’m sorry you have to deal with them. Did they actually return your braselet?


Thank you) 
I got the bracelet but I don’t know if it’s mine. I haven’t worn it for 3 years and don’t really remember every single detail about it. It’s probably fake since it doesn’t make sense to just steal the box and return the bracelet.


----------



## GemsBerry

mfa87 said:


> I agree, couldn’t summarize it better. They were saying stupid things just to brush me off. I am going to file a claim at a small claims court and thank you for the new idea about postal inspectors office, I didn’t know about it )
> I also got a stupid message from the manager even though I didn’t contact her
> “As the manager of our Authentication/Returns Team, I'm happy to further assist you.
> 
> I've reviewed all communication prior and I'd love to clarify the issue. As the item was confirmed to be inauthentic, we stand by our resolution to return the item back to you. While I can understand your frustrations behind the box, the buyer communicated with us directly and ensured the box received was exactly what they got in their purchase. In terms of damage to the box, you can see in the photo we originally provided, the box was semi bent on the side which is the damage we are referencing. (So basically the hardly seen bent was big enough reason to not ship the box back)
> 
> Based on the details of the listing, age of listing with no updates, assessment of the item, etc. we will be closing out the transaction as we have verified all information provided to you is accurate.
> 
> I appreciate your understanding,
> Thanks!
> 
> The empty box is the “damaged” box I received and the one with bracelet in it was mine


I hear you. Their authentication department returned me damaged Tiffany's bracelet that was shipped in perfect condition and kept telling me it was like this and "we are standing by" , "thank you so much for contacting us again". I sent them comparison pics before shipping with label and what they returned to me, but they ignored it.


----------



## mfa777

BeenBurned said:


> Who are they to decide whether YOUR box is too damaged for you to want back? (That is, IF it was damaged.)



Exactly!


----------



## laidieSS

I’ve sold two items on Tradesy and spent nearly a hundred hours browsing but yet no purchases. I can’t help but think 70% of the sales are fake, so finding the legit 30% is worth it. 

I think if I’m going to purchase from Tradesy I just rather deal with Fashionphile (which is very easy for me to return since it’s down the street) or buy new  is crazy. 

I want to shop Tradesy to prove it can be valuable for buyers and sellers...but I can’t guarantee other sellers are legit (why can’t we have reviews) not why are they all not honest and sweet like me


----------



## mfa777

GemsBerry said:


> I hear you. Their authentication department returned me damaged Tiffany's bracelet that was shipped in perfect condition and kept telling me it was like this and "we are standing by" , "thank you so much for contacting us again". I sent them comparison pics before shipping with label and what they returned to me, but they ignored it.



Sorry you had to go through this too. At least it didn’t happen to one of my really expensive items, I ve learned my lesson and won’t sell anything worthy there anymore )


----------



## GemsBerry

15th day of waiting for payouts for several sales, i finally emailed tradesy. I know I'll get their canned response about security of transactions, but what's the heck
there were no returns, except for one serial returner who  first rescheduled delivery for one week, then returned the bag to tradesy. I have a bad feeling she may switch the bags, she returned all of them, like she doesn't know what she's buying at all ? One bag was relisted by Abby R in worse condition, other bags are new.
Either way tradesy can't hold money for all the sales for several weeks using it as a reason.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> I hear you. Their authentication department returned me damaged Tiffany's bracelet that was shipped in perfect condition and kept telling me it was like this and "we are standing by" , "thank you so much for contacting us again". I sent them comparison pics before shipping with label and what they returned to me, but they ignored it.


Really?  I have started videotaping condition of item next to shipping label but now I don't even know if that's worth it.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> I hear you. Their authentication department returned me damaged Tiffany's bracelet that was shipped in perfect condition and kept telling me it was like this and "we are standing by" , "thank you so much for contacting us again". I sent them comparison pics before shipping with label and what they returned to me, but they ignored it.


Really?  I have started videotaping condition of item next to shipping label but now I don't even know if that's worth it.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Really?  I have started videotaping condition of item next to shipping label but now I don't even know if that's worth it.


It's still worth it, in case customer damaged or switchrd off the item. But with my bracelet I'm  not sure, she returned it next day because it was too small, then tradasy held it for almost two weeks.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> I'm with you. I think I sold one item for $30 last year which net me virtually nothing after their hefty 25% commission and then another 3% to get the few dollars transferred to my account. I took everything down after that or raised the prices to $60.50 - everything started at $50 plus their $10.50 label. Since then, nothing sold because items like that sell for less than half the price on other platforms where the commissions are respectful of the sellers sweat. I leave it as an inventory to remember what I have when it is time to relist on other platforms. That's about Tradesy's only use right now.


Just FYI, if you list at $50 plus Tradesy's label, you'll be paying almost 20% commission. In order to get the $7.50 commission, your item has to be priced at $49.99 or less, before you add in the label.


----------



## whateve

Should a buyer expect to receive a dustbag with an item if it isn't pictured or mentioned in the listing? I had a buyer ask me if I would take a lower amount for a used purse. I lowered the price for her and she bought. Then she sent me a message saying she hoped she was going to get a dustbag. IMO she should have asked before she purchased. Anyway, I confirmed the sale, thanked her and told her that this brand doesn't provide dustbags with smaller items, which is true. She responded, "and you're welcome." I can't determine if she is mad from that. Now I'm a little worried.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Should a buyer expect to receive a dustbag with an item if it isn't pictured or mentioned in the listing? I had a buyer ask me if I would take a lower amount for a used purse. I lowered the price for her and she bought. Then she sent me a message saying she hoped she was going to get a dustbag. IMO she should have asked before she purchased. Anyway, I confirmed the sale, thanked her and told her that this brand doesn't provide dustbags with smaller items, which is true. She responded, "and you're welcome." I can't determine if she is mad from that. Now I'm a little worried.



Should they? No.
Will they? Unfortunately, sometimes yes.
A year or more ago I sold a Chanel classic flap and the customer returned it because it came with a black dustbag instead of the white dustbag she wanted. She claimed not as described and Tradesy sided with her (not because of the dustbag, but because of “odor” and “wear” that was made up). There is some reason to think it could come with a white dustbag since that is typical for a new classic flap when purchased, however I showed a photo in my listing of the black dustbag it came with, so that was annoying.
I hope your buyer is less unreasonable.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Should a buyer expect to receive a dustbag with an item if it isn't pictured or mentioned in the listing? I had a buyer ask me if I would take a lower amount for a used purse. I lowered the price for her and she bought. Then she sent me a message saying she hoped she was going to get a dustbag. IMO she should have asked before she purchased. Anyway, I confirmed the sale, thanked her and told her that this brand doesn't provide dustbags with smaller items, which is true. She responded, "and you're welcome." I can't determine if she is mad from that. Now I'm a little worried.


IMO, buyers shouldn't expect something unless it's shown or described in the listing. 

I had a buyer purchase several different items in different transactions. In the notes of each paypal payment, she included a note requesting tissue, boxes, ribbon, dust bags, receipts and "any other items I may have." 

Because I wanted it on record in case of a problem, I responded (through ebay messages) that I don't have the items she was requesting nor were they shown in the listings.


----------



## Prufrock613

whateve said:


> Should a buyer expect to receive a dustbag with an item if it isn't pictured or mentioned in the listing? I had a buyer ask me if I would take a lower amount for a used purse. I lowered the price for her and she bought. Then she sent me a message saying she hoped she was going to get a dustbag. IMO she should have asked before she purchased. Anyway, I confirmed the sale, thanked her and told her that this brand doesn't provide dustbags with smaller items, which is true. She responded, "and you're welcome." I can't determine if she is mad from that. Now I'm a little worried.


Absolutely not.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Should a buyer expect to receive a dustbag with an item if it isn't pictured or mentioned in the listing? I had a buyer ask me if I would take a lower amount for a used purse. I lowered the price for her and she bought. Then she sent me a message saying she hoped she was going to get a dustbag. IMO she should have asked before she purchased. Anyway, I confirmed the sale, thanked her and told her that this brand doesn't provide dustbags with smaller items, which is true. She responded, "and you're welcome." I can't determine if she is mad from that. Now I'm a little worried.


She shouldn't expect it, especially  when it's not in description and images. 
But nowadays I go idiot-proof and specify what's included and what's not in description (original dustbag/generic duster/dustbag not included/missing shoulder strap etc).


----------



## GemsBerry

My payouts were released on 16th day for smooth transactions.
I'm still waiting for sales with affirm payment and return, another 5 days will make it max 21 days .


----------



## Nana61256

Anyone buy from Co-Co Luxury on Tradesy?


----------



## whateve

I'm on day 12 with my bag that I know isn't going to be returned because the buyer messaged me that she loved it, and on day 6 for the bag that the bag shows in my buyer's closet. Neither has been released. I wonder if since I had that return, they think it gives them a reason to hold my funds longer.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I'm on day 12 with my bag that I know isn't going to be returned because the buyer messaged me that she loved it, and on day 6 for the bag that the bag shows in my buyer's closet. Neither has been released. I wonder if since I had that return, they think it gives them a reason to hold my funds longer.


I believe it does, if it takes 15-16 days for normal sales, return makes it longer, maybe the whole 21-day window. 
What are the signs of return now? Is it like returned item first shows in buyer's closet, then in Tradesy 's closet if they accept it and your funds will be released? But then they can still send it back to you a week later and reverse the payment?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I believe it does, if it takes 15-16 days for normal sales, return makes it longer, maybe the whole 21-day window.
> What are the signs of return now? Is it like returned item first shows in buyer's closet, then in Tradesy 's closet if they accept it and your funds will be released? But then they can still send it back to you a week later and reverse the payment?


I don't know. My last return blindsided me. I didn't notice if it switched closets. I'll keep watching to see if the item in my buyer's closet moves. Maybe the buyer accidentally clicked the sell it yourself button.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I don't know. My last return blindsided me. I didn't notice if it switched closets. I'll keep watching to see if the item in my buyer's closet moves. Maybe the buyer accidentally clicked the sell it yourself button.


It could be she's ok to wear it for some time but if someone buys it for better price it's even better.


----------



## GemsBerry

As I suspected tradesy will hold payouts for max 21 days if it's paid by Affirm. Everything else was just released incl return.
It's funny that tradesy mentioned security breaches in response to my email. Are they bringing my cash by trucks during these  15-16 days and another 9 days for actual transfer?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> It could be she's ok to wear it for some time but if someone buys it for better price it's even better.


My money for the sale that shows in my buyer's closet was just released on the 7th day, so she must not have returned it. I'll keep an eye on it to see if it changes closets or gets relisted. The sale in which the buyer told me she loved it still hasn't been released, and it is now the 12th day.

I'm glad at least something was released. I sent out two sales today and I was feeling uneasy about whether I would actually get paid.

As bad as it was for Tradesy to return an item to me for a bogus reason, at least I wasn't out any money. I just had an ebay buyer force me to take a return under the threat of opening a SNAD and leaving negative feedback, and I'll lose the shipping money.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> My money for the sale that shows in my buyer's closet was just released on the 7th day, so she must not have returned it. I'll keep an eye on it to see if it changes closets or gets relisted. The sale in which the buyer told me she loved it still hasn't been released, and it is now the 12th day.
> 
> I'm glad at least something was released. I sent out two sales today and I was feeling uneasy about whether I would actually get paid.
> 
> As bad as it was for Tradesy to return an item to me for a bogus reason, at least I wasn't out any money. I just had an ebay buyer force me to take a return under the threat of opening a SNAD and leaving negative feedback, and I'll lose the shipping money.


Sorry to hear about ebay. It's hard to follow Tradesy's everchanging procedures for payouts. Now when you mention it, I recalled money for latest sale  for smaller amount was released faster than for earlier sales for larger amounts.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear about ebay. It's hard to follow Tradesy's everchanging procedures for payouts. Now when you mention it, I recalled money for latest for smaller amount was released faster than for earlier sales for larger amounts.


The money that hasn't been released, that is on the 12th day, is a ridiculously small amount.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> The money that hasn't been released, that is on the 12th day, is a ridiculously small amount.


If it's true that they release earnings manually  for each transactran, some employees take it slower than others, just like with cleaning images. And they find any excuses to hold cash longer and longer.


----------



## whateve

My money was released on the 13th day for my teeny tiny sale. I have two items getting delivered today so I'm feeling a little better about being able to get my money.

On another note, I looked today in one of my categories sorted by most recently listed, then went to the last page. One of my items is on that page, but it isn't my oldest item, not even close. I tried editing it to see if it would change pages but it is still on the last page.


----------



## whateve

I just had a thought. People are allowed to sell python items on Tradesy, but python is illegal to be sold in California. So what happens when a buyer returns a python item to Tradesy? Legally, they aren't allowed to sell it.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I just had a thought. People are allowed to sell python items on Tradesy, but python is illegal to be sold in California. So what happens when a buyer returns a python item to Tradesy? Legally, they aren't allowed to sell it.


Hah--I literally just had this issue as I listed a valentino bag with python trim and I emailed them asking what would happen if someone returned it.  They told me they would have to return it to me even if it was as described because they can't re-sell it from CA.  I pulled the listing (I took down my most expensive stuff recently anyway).  I told them they should notify people when listing python items as they are going to be very upset if they find out after the fact that they are getting an unexpected return.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Hah--I literally just had this issue as I listed a valentino bag with python trim and I emailed them asking what would happen if someone returned it.  They told me they would have to return it to me even if it was as described because they can't re-sell it from CA.  I pulled the listing (I took down my most expensive stuff recently anyway).  I told them they should notify people when listing python items as they are going to be very upset if they find out after the fact that they are getting an unexpected return.


wow, that is unbelievable!


----------



## prosado624

ivanalizett said:


> GIRL, I purchased a LV wallet from this seller (CL) on the 14th.. I still haven't received my wallet since I ordered it while she was out on "vacation" but I'm supposed to receive it this coming Monday according to the Fed Ex tracking.
> I noticed the Origin was China and I freaked out as well... only because she has Chicago on her profile...
> update me on your item! I sent pictures and paid a small fee for someone to authenticate to look at my listing/pictures.. I'll let you know what they tell me as well.


Hello... So yea I finally got the bag. I sent it to Tradesy for authentication. I'm not going to lie it looks sooo real. But to be on the safe side because it shipped from China I wasn't chancing it.

Any word on your wallet? Did you get it yet?


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Hah--I literally just had this issue as I listed a valentino bag with python trim and I emailed them asking what would happen if someone returned it.  They told me they would have to return it to me even if it was as described because they can't re-sell it from CA.  I pulled the listing (I took down my most expensive stuff recently anyway).  I told them they should notify people when listing python items as they are going to be very upset if they find out after the fact that they are getting an unexpected return.


I'll do the same, i have a couple of bags in exotic leather. Thank you for info.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I'll do the same, i have a couple of bags in exotic leather. Thank you for info.


It is only python that can't be sold in California. All other exotics are fine.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> I just had a thought. People are allowed to sell python items on Tradesy, but python is illegal to be sold in California. So what happens when a buyer returns a python item to Tradesy? Legally, they aren't allowed to sell it.


It’s against the law in CA to import for COMMERCIAL purposes with the intent to sell python, alligator & croc etc but it’s not illegal to buy in CA at the private individual level. That’s why dept stores don’t ship exotic items to CA (they clearly qualify under commercial with intent to sell) and folks have to find a workaround for purchasing. The emphasis on Calif regulations is commercial import with intent, watch enough L&O and you should understand how important intent is. Admittedly their regs are hazy at best in terms of defining and addressing issues that would apply to resellers such as FP, Tradesy or TRR, one can argue intent isn’t clear, but politicians wouldn’t being doing their job if something was only half baked right?

You can read more here including the list of banned species not just exotic skins https://www.troutman.com/files/Uploads/Documents/CLE Seminar - Exotic Skins Bans in California - April 18, 2012.PDF


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jmc3007 said:


> It’s against the law in CA to import for COMMERCIAL purposes with the intent to sell python, alligator & croc etc but it’s not illegal to buy in CA at the private individual level. That’s why dept stores don’t ship exotic items to CA (they clearly qualify under commercial with intent to sell) and folks have to find a workaround for purchasing. The emphasis on Calif regulations is commercial import with intent, watch enough L&O and you should understand how important intent is. Admittedly their regs are hazy at best in terms of defining and addressing issues that would apply to resellers such as FP, Tradesy or TRR, one can argue intent isn’t clear, but politicians wouldn’t being doing their job if something was only half baked right?
> 
> You can read more here including the list of banned species not just exotic skins https://www.troutman.com/files/Uploads/Documents/CLE Seminar - Exotic Skins Bans in California - April 18, 2012.PDF


I think Tradesy would be considered on the same level as a dept store?  So as an individual I could sell to someone in CA but if Tradesy took the item back they couldn't resell it.  They would be accepting the return with the intent to resell.

The ThredUp LUXE warehouse is also in CA and they told me they wouldn't be able to sell this bag for me.


----------



## jmc3007

It’s difficult to prove intent with Tradesy. Neiman places an order for exotic items from designers with the intention of selling. Tradesy might beg to differ cuz their business model is different, by circumstance they end up with a exotic item return and they have to resort to selling to recoup their money as part of their customer service. Legislators should define who’s what and remove any guesswork. Again ask 10 lawyers and you get 10 varying answers.


----------



## Fashionprinces_

whateve said:


> I just had a thought. People are allowed to sell python items on Tradesy, but python is illegal to be sold in California. So what happens when a buyer returns a python item to Tradesy? Legally, they aren't allowed to sell it.


they probably have a hub in another state


----------



## GemsBerry

Now I'm quite confident that buyer who returns everything is switching/using bags. She's also reseller, with over 150 sales including the same brands and models that she bought from me. Each time returned items appeared  in Abbey R closet with more damage. The last bag was relisted with damaged shoulder strap  (not available for sale yet). How? It was brand new in a box in wrappers. I reported her to Tradesy, but I'm ready to receive email "your item is being returned to you" any time.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Now I'm quite confident that buyer who returns everything is switching/using bags. She's also reseller, with over 150 sales including the same brands and models that she bought from me. Each time returned items appeared  in Abbey R closet with more damage. The last bag was relisted with damaged shoulder strap  (not available for sale yet). How? It was brand new in a box in wrappers. I reported her to Tradesy, but I'm ready to receive email "your item is being returned to you" any time.


In preparation for your defense, document your suspicions with side by side pictures of before and after, showing precisely the areas where there was no wear and now there is. 

If you suspect and can prove switches, perhaps side by side pictures showing variations in pattern placement can be demonstrated. 

Does this switching person also sell on ebay?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I haven't sold on Tradesy in forever, but I recently listed 1 item only ($750) on Thursday and it sold within a day. So, the buyer messages me within a few hours asking to cancel. I just said no and that they should call Tradesy to help them out. I know full-well I can cancel it for them, but it just makes me so upset to deal with people who have instant buyer's remorse, and then to get a potential fault on my record for cancelling sales. I've done that before for buyers (cancelled) and I'm not sure how many Tradesy actually allows. Soooo annoying.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> In preparation for your defense, document your suspicions with side by side pictures of before and after, showing precisely the areas where there was no wear and now there is.
> If you suspect and can prove switches, perhaps side by side pictures showing variations in pattern placement can be demonstrated.
> 
> Does this switching person also sell on ebay?


Thank you. I always take pictures with label before shipping but couldn't think of the strap or any other removable items (charms, mirror etc). I don't have such pictures. 
Now lesson learnt, I'll attach second security tag with number to connect strap if it's not already connected.


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Does this switching person also sell on ebay?


As for eBay it's hard to tell, her shop doesn't have active listings, only sold items. But it's good to check if the same bag appears on ebay and check seller's feedback, sometimes you can see sold items from there.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I just had a thought. People are allowed to sell python items on Tradesy, but python is illegal to be sold in California. So what happens when a buyer returns a python item to Tradesy? Legally, they aren't allowed to sell it.



I was thinking about it too.. Recently I had a "python" case on eBay - someone from Italy bought my python boots through eBay Global Shipping program. I did ship it as they allowed to, and then a week later had email from Pitney Bowes that they refunded my buyer as they can't ship the boots to Italy. they kept me my earnings though too. I wonder what they are doing with all this stuff they can't ship? Sell it themselves? and why would they allow to buy it at all? VC doesn't


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They told me they would have to return it to me even if it was as described because they can't re-sell it from CA.



not cool.. I've just sold expensive python shoes. hope they will not be returned. I've sold a lot of snakeskin shoes on Tradesy during these years, I don't remember if some of them were returned, but they never returned them to me.. guess I was lucky all this time..


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The ThredUp LUXE warehouse is also in CA



and I did sell python shoes there too, at least 2 pairs, and a couple more are still on site. weird..


----------



## fashion_victim9

it's still not allowed to sell mens shoes and clothing on Tradesy, right? There are no such categories available when I'm making a new listing. but if I search by "mens clothing" or "mens shoes", I see THOUSANDS of listings and a lot of them are sold. I am confused


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's still not allowed to sell mens shoes and clothing on Tradesy, right? There are no such categories available when I'm making a new listing. but if I search by "mens clothing" or "mens shoes", I see THOUSANDS of listings and a lot of them are sold. I am confused


I don't think it is allowed. Apparently their software isn't catching it. I wonder what happens when one is returned? I have a men's wallet for sale but I figure it could be used by a woman, and I don't have it identified as a men's.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Apparently their software isn't catching it. I wonder what happens when one is returned?


they just return it to seller I think. with warnings
I've heard they were planning to launch this whole new section, it was in one of their spam inspirational letters I guess.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> not cool.. I've just sold expensive python shoes. hope they will not be returned. I've sold a lot of snakeskin shoes on Tradesy during these years, I don't remember if some of them were returned, but they never returned them to me.. guess I was lucky all this time..


Snakeskin is ok, python specifically is not.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> and I did sell python shoes there too, at least 2 pairs, and a couple more are still on site. weird..


I bet if i hadn't asked in advance and sent in the bag the people processing it wouldn't have known the rule and would have just put it on the site.  I just didn't want to take chances sending it in so I specifically asked about it in advance.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> they just return it to seller I think. with warnings
> I've heard they were planning to launch this whole new section, it was in one of their spam inspirational letters I guess.


A men's section?


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> A men's section?



yes


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Snakeskin is ok, python specifically is not.



so the buyer who bought my python loubs just messaged that they are too small and she's returning them.. we'll see if Tradesy returns them to me or keeps them. they are perfectly new. will keep you posted lol


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> so they buyer who bought my python loubs just messaged that they are too small and she's returning them.. we'll see if Tradesy returns them to me or keeps them. they are perfectly new. will keep you posted lol



Ugh. Hope Tradesy keeps them!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> so they buyer who bought my python loubs just messaged that they are too small and she's returning them.. we'll see if Tradesy returns them to me or keeps them. they are perfectly new. will keep you posted lol


I just had a return and Tradesy released the money today, on the 8th day after delivery. Hopefully that will happen to you too. I'll be interested to see if they make an issue of the python.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Ugh. Hope Tradesy keeps them!



thank you, me too, it was such a good sale


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I'll be interested to see if they make an issue of the python.



was your returned item made of python?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> was your returned item made of python?


No. I've never attempted to sell python, and I've been afraid to buy it for my own use since I live in California.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> so the buyer who bought my python loubs just messaged that they are too small and she's returning them.. we'll see if Tradesy returns them to me or keeps them. they are perfectly new. will keep you posted lol


Good luck, hopefully whoever processes the return has no clue about CA rules and regs!


----------



## fashion_victim9

36 results in Abbey R's sold items for "python"
https://www.tradesy.com/closet/abbeyr/sold/?q=python


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> 36 results in Abbey R's sold items for "python"
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/abbeyr/sold/?q=python


I have a couple snakeskin items for sale. I'm a little worried that if they get returned, Tradesy's people could get confused and think they are python. But I don't think they are that smart to treat it any differently than anything else. It is only if you ask about it that they will make an issue.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I have a couple snakeskin items for sale. I'm a little worried that if they get returned, Tradesy's people could get confused and think they are python. But I don't think they are that smart to treat it any differently than anything else. It is only if you ask about it that they will make an issue.



on the other hand nothing's made of python is for sale in their closet now, only python embossed


----------



## whateve

I have 5 sales that haven't had money released. It's making me nervous. The oldest is on day 12. I got my money for a return quicker than for the items the buyers are keeping.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> I have 5 sales that haven't had money released. It's making me nervous. The oldest is on day 12. I got my money for a return quicker than for the items the buyers are keeping.


I had one sale that was delivered 2/16 and money wasn't released until 3/7 (19 days later) -- it wasn't returned and when I sent an email after about day 14, I just got the usual canned response about security so hang in there.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> 36 results in Abbey R's sold items for "python"
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/abbeyr/sold/?q=python


Well the Stella McCartney items were for sure faux because all of her stuff is vegan.  The others probably slipped through if they were real and not just embossed leather.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Well the Stella McCartney items were for sure faux because all of her stuff is vegan.  The others probably slipped through if they were real and not just embossed leather.



some of them are real for sure.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Well the Stella McCartney items were for sure faux because all of her stuff is vegan.  The others probably slipped through if they were real and not just embossed leather.


all CL are real python, cause they don't use embossed leather and if it looks like python, than it's python


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> all CL are real python, cause they don't use embossed leather and if it looks like python, than it's python


Keep us updated on yours!


----------



## whateve

My oldest outstanding sale was released yesterday on day 13, and today another was released on day 7. I have another that is on day 7 that hasn't been released, and another on day 6. There doesn't seem to be any consistency.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> My oldest outstanding sale was released yesterday on day 13, and today another was released on day 7. I have another that is on day 7 that hasn't been released, and another on day 6. There doesn't seem to be any consistency.



one of my sales was delivered on Feb 22, and still no money released. 21 days expire tomorrow. and they don't seem to be returned. unbelievable


----------



## NANI1972

I have not sold anything on Tradesy since Feb. 7th, I’ve never gone this long without having something sell.  Very concerning.... 

Anyone else having a lull in selling?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

NANI1972 said:


> I have not sold anything on Tradesy since Feb. 7th, I’ve never gone this long without having something sell.  Very concerning....
> 
> Anyone else having a lull in selling?


My stuff on Tradesy tends to sell in spurts.  I had a spurt in the beginning of March and this week it is slow. Over on eBay I had a really slow Jan-Feb and it just started picking up a week ago.  I guess it also depends on how many items for sale you have.  Do you keep a large amount of items up for sale?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NANI1972 said:


> I have not sold anything on Tradesy since Feb. 7th, I’ve never gone this long without having something sell.  Very concerning....
> 
> Anyone else having a lull in selling?



I haven’t had one since December.[emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## NANI1972

HeartMyMJs said:


> I haven’t had one since December.[emoji51][emoji51]



Yikes!! [emoji29]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NANI1972 said:


> Yikes!! [emoji29]



I know!![emoji51][emoji22]


----------



## NANI1972

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> My stuff on Tradesy tends to sell in spurts.  I had a spurt in the beginning of March and this week it is slow. Over on eBay I had a really slow Jan-Feb and it just started picking up a week ago.  I guess it also depends on how many items for sale you have.  Do you keep a large amount of items up for sale?



Yes I have quite a bit for sale. I hardly ever have a sale on eBay, it’s almost as if my items aren’t seen. [emoji102]


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> My oldest outstanding sale was released yesterday on day 13, and today another was released on day 7. I have another that is on day 7 that hasn't been released, and another on day 6. There doesn't seem to be any consistency.


I was wondering the same, why funds are released faster for some sales and others take almost twice as long? it's really consistent with rumor that Tradesy employees release earnings manually, some are slow or have huge pipeline or whatever.


----------



## GemsBerry

NANI1972 said:


> Yes I have quite a bit for sale. I hardly ever have a sale on eBay, it’s almost as if my items aren’t seen. [emoji102]


Have you tried updating listings and posting something new? I'm not sure how Tradesy's algorithm works, I know the more sales you have the more are coming. then if you go on vacation or there are returns, you are like not visible anymore.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> I have not sold anything on Tradesy since Feb. 7th, I’ve never gone this long without having something sell.  Very concerning....
> 
> Anyone else having a lull in selling?


Mine have actually been pretty good lately. 4 in February and 4 so far in March. Some of my sales were older items I had listed for awhile. I went through a spurt where I was selling more on Tradesy than on ebay, now ebay is catching up. It definitely feels like when you make one sale on Tradesy, another comes along fairly soon.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Have you tried updating listings and posting something new? I'm not sure how Tradesy's algorithm works, I know the more sales you have the more are coming. then if you go on vacation or there are returns, you are like not visible anymore.


I haven't noticed this being a problem. I've put my shop on vacation, and when I take it off, I'll make a sale. I wonder if it depends on how long you are on vacation, if items appear as new listings when you come back. Once I picked a day a couple days before I returned to take my shop off vacation, and I sold an item nearly the minute it came off vacation. I thought when I had that return sent back to me, it would kill my sales, but I've made a lot of sales since then. I do think it helps to list something new every so often, and update your old listings once in awhile. I've seen listings where they won't let you purchase because the seller hasn't been around for awhile - you have to contact the seller and ask if it is still available.


----------



## jmc3007

Ladies, good luck!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I haven't noticed this being a problem. I've put my shop on vacation, and when I take it off, I'll make a sale. I wonder if it depends on how long you are on vacation, if items appear as new listings when you come back. Once I picked a day a couple days before I returned to take my shop off vacation, and I sold an item nearly the minute it came off vacation. I thought when I had that return sent back to me, it would kill my sales, but I've made a lot of sales since then. I do think it helps to list something new every so often, and update your old listings once in awhile. I've seen listings where they won't let you purchase because the seller hasn't been around for awhile - you have to contact the seller and ask if it is still available.


maybe it's more about no-sales period, 2-3 weeks without sales and you are less visible.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I was so happy to sell $800 boots during this promotion, and a minute later I've realized they are also PYTHON


----------



## laurie00

Today when I was transferring my funds, I got this message:

Spend on Tradesy, 
Save on Commission
If you could keep your earnings on Tradesy to get a lower commission of just 5%, would you?

You could still withdraw your funds — but if you spent them on site, you’d get a lower commission and save the 2.9% Safe Transfer Fee.

Yes! I would spend on site.
No, thanks.

After I answered the question, there was a response saying that they are looking into this.  I would love the 5% commission but don't want to have to use the funds to buy something.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

laurie00 said:


> Today when I was transferring my funds, I got this message:
> 
> Spend on Tradesy,
> Save on Commission
> If you could keep your earnings on Tradesy to get a lower commission of just 5%, would you?
> 
> You could still withdraw your funds — but if you spent them on site, you’d get a lower commission and save the 2.9% Safe Transfer Fee.
> 
> Yes! I would spend on site.
> No, thanks.
> 
> After I answered the question, there was a response saying that they are looking into this.  I would love the 5% commission but don't want to have to use the funds to buy something.


Interesting.  I would only spend on site if there was something I specifically wanted at that moment, but if not, I would not leave the money around in possession of tradesy until i wanted something.


----------



## nicole0612

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Interesting.  I would only spend on site if there was something I specifically wanted at that moment, but if not, I would not leave the money around in possession of tradesy until i wanted something.



Or until they went bankrupt!


----------



## GemsBerry

laurie00 said:


> Today when I was transferring my funds, I got this message:
> 
> Spend on Tradesy,
> Save on Commission
> If you could keep your earnings on Tradesy to get a lower commission of just 5%, would you?
> 
> You could still withdraw your funds — but if you spent them on site, you’d get a lower commission and save the 2.9% Safe Transfer Fee.
> 
> Yes! I would spend on site.
> No, thanks.
> 
> After I answered the question, there was a response saying that they are looking into this.  I would love the 5% commission but don't want to have to use the funds to buy something.


Thank you for sharing. It screams "cash flow problems".


----------



## Gennas

Advice please!!! I sold a brand new pair of designer shoes on Tradesy. The description says size 8 and the pictures of the shoes shows size 8 and so does the box. The problem is the title of the shoes says the designer name, but size 7.5. I have messaged the buyer two times now for the past two days and she is not responding. I told her that the shoes are size 8 as stated in the description and pics, but the title says 7.5. I asked her if she still wants the shoes and to confirm with me that she knows they are size 8. I told her I can cancel the sale and relist them and change to title to show the correct size. I also called Tradesy CS and they sent her an email too. Should I wait until tomorrow and it will just cancel the sale or ship them? They are $800 retail, but she got them for $600.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Gennas said:


> They are $800 retail, but she got them for $600.



seems like a really good sale for you, I rarely get like $500 - 550 for new items with same original prices, so I'd ship it if I were you. The worst that can happen - the buyer will return them and Tradesy will ship them to you free of charge.


----------



## Gennas

fashion_victim9 said:


> seems like a really good sale for you, I rarely get like $500 - 550 for new items with same original prices, so I'd ship it if I were you. The worst that can happen - the buyer will return them and Tradesy will ship them to you free of charge.


Thank you for your advice.  I know I was so happy when I received the email that these shoes sold.  I think I will just ship them today.


----------



## Fullcloset

laurie00 said:


> Today when I was transferring my funds, I got this message:
> 
> Spend on Tradesy,
> Save on Commission
> If you could keep your earnings on Tradesy to get a lower commission of just 5%, would you?
> 
> You could still withdraw your funds — but if you spent them on site, you’d get a lower commission and save the 2.9% Safe Transfer Fee.
> 
> Yes! I would spend on site.
> No, thanks.
> 
> After I answered the question, there was a response saying that they are looking into this.  I would love the 5% commission but don't want to have to use the funds to buy something.



Scary - after seeing this message I wouldn't keep a dime on account at Tradesy - I'd be too afraid they're suddenly going to declare bankruptcy or close up shop. I presume most people are selling because they need to recoup their money or they have a business and need the money for bills with an occasional purchase. I haven't sold anything on Tradesy in probably 6 months now but Ebay has been moving items for me & I'm just in the process of opening shop on Mercari.  I buy a lot on Ebay but nothing on Tradesy because I find the prices on Tradesy are way overpriced - I can get the same or similar items on Ebay for half the price they sell for on Tradesy which I guess is because Tradesy's commission to sellers is twice what Ebay is so why would I ever sell on Tradesy and then turn around and buy something that would resell at half its value later? Commission has nothing to do with purchases - it has to do with sales - the fact they tried to link the two together shows me just how poor their management is over there.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> Scary - after seeing this message I wouldn't keep a dime on account at Tradesy - I'd be too afraid they're suddenly going to declare bankruptcy or close up shop. I presume most people are selling because they need to recoup their money or they have a business and need the money for bills with an occasional purchase. I haven't sold anything on Tradesy in probably 6 months now but Ebay has been moving items for me & I'm just in the process of opening shop on Mercari.  I buy a lot on Ebay but nothing on Tradesy because I find the prices on Tradesy are way overpriced - I can get the same or similar items on Ebay for half the price they sell for on Tradesy which I guess is because Tradesy's commission to sellers is twice what Ebay is so why would I ever sell on Tradesy and then turn around and buy something that would resell at half its value later? Commission has nothing to do with purchases - it has to do with sales - the fact they tried to link the two together shows me just how poor their management is over there.


I got an email survey from them about how likely I was to recommend tradesy, and I said I would recommend it for potential purchasers but not for sellers due to the unfulfilled promise to reduce the transfer time, which is ridiculously long.  I got this response:

"Thank you for being a Tradesy member. I can definitely understand your frustration and feelings around our transfer timing. Last year we had set an aggressive goal to have a better transfer experience and we were unable to meet that.  Though we can't offer a faster payout timeframe at this time, it is something we are working towards. "


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I got an email survey from them about how likely I was to recommend tradesy, and I said I would recommend it for potential purchasers but not for sellers due to the unfulfilled promise to reduce the transfer time, which is ridiculously long.  I got this response:
> 
> "Thank you for being a Tradesy member. I can definitely understand your frustration and feelings around our transfer timing. Last year we had set an aggressive goal to have a better transfer experience and we were unable to meet that.  Though we can't offer a faster payout timeframe at this time, it is something we are working towards. "


I have 3 sales that haven't been released, on day 11, 10, and 5, and two transfers that are on days 5 and 7. That is five sales they are keeping my money for!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I have 3 sales that haven't been released, on day 11, 10, and 5, and two transfers that are on days 5 and 7. That is five sales they are keeping my money for!


My experience is that they do pay, just be prepared to WAIT.  Interesting that they didn't give a reason as to why they can't improve the transfer timing right now.  At least they admitted they are not doing it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I got an email survey from them about how likely I was to recommend tradesy, and I said I would recommend it for potential purchasers but not for sellers due to the unfulfilled promise to reduce the transfer time, which is ridiculously long.  I got this response:
> 
> "Thank you for being a Tradesy member. I can definitely understand your frustration and feelings around our transfer timing. Last year we had set an aggressive goal to have a better transfer experience and we were unable to meet that.  Though we can't offer a faster payout timeframe at this time, it is something we are working towards. "


I think the are operating without a strong budget and use our payments to fund their company, which is why they cannot pay out in a timely manner. A company "in the black" will pay you out immediately, and a company operating from the red, or near to bankrupt, takes the earnings from sales and uses it to keep the company afloat. I sold a bag (delivered) 3/5... still waiting 13 days later. I have no more items listed. I'm waiting for Tradesy to completely tank any second. I think they have cash-flow issues and that's why we wait... they need other sales to trickle in before they can pay out past sales.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think the are operating without a strong budget and use our payments to fund their company, which is why they cannot pay out in a timely manner. A company "in the black" will pay you out immediately, and a company operating from the red, or near to bankrupt, takes the earnings from sales and uses it to keep the company afloat. I sold a bag (delivered) 3/5... still waiting 13 days later. I have no more items listed. I'm waiting for Tradesy to completely tank any second. I think they have cash-flow issues and that's why we wait... they need other sales to trickle in before they can pay out past sales.


That is certainly what it looks like.  They have a nice platform and a large critical mass of buyers and sellers, I'm surprised they can't get more venture funding to avoid having to float our money.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Though we can't offer a faster payout timeframe at this time, it is something we are working towards. "


they forgot to add "...meanwhile we ensure that we're paying ourselves from your earnings without delays"


ccbaggirl89 said:


> they need other sales to trickle in before they can pay out past sales.


exactly this


----------



## ccbaggirl89

For a reference, it took 16 days to be paid out. Bag was delivered 3/5, paid 3/21. I'm just happy the buyer was happy and didn't return.


----------



## Cismith

Out of curiosity, was that 16 days until you were able to transfer the funds or 16 days including funds transfer time?


----------



## Cismith

ccbaggirl89 said:


> For a reference, it took 16 days to be paid out. Bag was delivered 3/5, paid 3/21. I'm just happy the buyer was happy and didn't return.



Out of curiosity, was that 16 days until you were able to transfer the funds or 16 days including funds transfer time?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cismith said:


> Out of curiosity, was that 16 days until you were able to transfer the funds or 16 days including funds transfer time?


16 days until... i just started the transfer today, so add in about 4 more days... 20, then


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 16 days until... i just started the transfer today, so add in about 4 more days... 20, then


The transfer of your funds out of tradesy can take 14+ days.  That's what it has been averaging for me.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The transfer of your funds out of tradesy can take 14+ days.  That's what it has been averaging for me.


What??? Since when did that happen?? I was used to 4-5. Oh wow.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What??? Since when did that happen?? I was used to 4-5. Oh wow.


Since at least October.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What??? Since when did that happen?? I was used to 4-5. Oh wow.


I transferred on 10/13 and it hit paypal on 10/18, so that was 5 days. Most are longer for me, usually 7 or 8 days. I've never had one take 14 days.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I transferred on 10/13 and it hit paypal on 10/18, so that was 5 days. Most are longer for me, usually 7 or 8 days. I've never had one take 14 days.


Hmmm...maybe I should try transferring to PayPal from now on. All of my transfers to my bank account are consistently taking 14 days.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Hmmm...maybe I should try transferring to PayPal from now on. All of my transfers to my bank account are consistently taking 14 days.


Probably. It only takes another day to make it to my bank from Paypal.


----------



## GemsBerry

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 16 days until... i just started the transfer today, so add in about 4 more days... 20, then


I'd say 4 days for transfer is way optimistic. my recent transfers took over a week.


----------



## Cismith

GemsBerry said:


> I'd say 4 days for transfer is way optimistic. my recent transfers took over a week.



It’s taking about 12 days total for me to receive the money in my bank account after transferring. Still, at least I know the money is coming and the wait doesn’t bother me too much. The alternative is to risk a bad buyer on eBay, or taking half of what I’d make selling to a place like fashion pile which no longer makes sense to do.


----------



## yellowbernie

Well I am on day 9 for my money to be transfered to paypal..and day 10 for them to pay me for a sale.  I think I am done with Tradesy for a while..this is crazy..I don't get it, if my buyer pays for the item and they take there commission, why should I have to wait they have the money.


----------



## fashion_victim9

so they are returning my python, and they claim it's prohibited to sell it on Tradesy at all, not just to sell it in their closets:
During our inspection, we found the item to be misrepresented for the following reasons:

Python is listed to be prohibited under our Terms or service and cannot be sold on our platform
Due to these findings, your pending earnings for this sale will not be released and the item is being shipped back to you per our Return Policy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

from terms: 


list or sell any item that is illegal to sell under any applicable law, statute, ordinance, or regulation, including but not limited to counterfeit, replica, or stolen items; child pornography; obscene materials; drugs; trade secrets; the dead body, or any part or product thereof, of a polar bear, leopard, ocelot, tiger, cheetah, jaguar, sable antelope, wolf (Canis lupus), zebra, whale, cobra, python, sea turtle, colobus monkey, kangaroo, vicuna, sea otter, free-roaming feral horse, dolphin or porpoise (Delphinidae), Spanish lynx, or elephant; or items that have been identified by the U.S. Consumer Products Safety Commission (CPSC) or any other governmental agency in any country as hazardous to consumers and therefore subject to a recall;


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> from terms:
> 
> 
> list or sell any item that is illegal to sell under any applicable law, statute, ordinance, or regulation, including but not limited to counterfeit, replica, or stolen items; child pornography; obscene materials; drugs; trade secrets; the dead body, or any part or product thereof, of a polar bear, leopard, ocelot, tiger, cheetah, jaguar, sable antelope, wolf (Canis lupus), zebra, whale, cobra, python, sea turtle, colobus monkey, kangaroo, vicuna, sea otter, free-roaming feral horse, dolphin or porpoise (Delphinidae), Spanish lynx, or elephant; or items that have been identified by the U.S. Consumer Products Safety Commission (CPSC) or any other governmental agency in any country as hazardous to consumers and therefore subject to a recall;


If I can find my old correspondence on this issue, I can send you that they told me it's ok to sell but that if it got returned they would send it back to me.  But it won't really help since either way they say they're sending it back.  Sorry you had this hassle!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> so they are returning my python, and they claim it's prohibited to sell it on Tradesy at all, not just to sell it in their closets:
> During our inspection, we found the item to be misrepresented for the following reasons:
> 
> Python is listed to be prohibited under our Terms or service and cannot be sold on our platform
> Due to these findings, your pending earnings for this sale will not be released and the item is being shipped back to you per our Return Policy.


And you think maybe when someone puts "python" in their listing they should have an automatic pop up or something to warn them about this?  smh


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> If I can find my old correspondence on this issue, I can send you that they told me it's ok to sell but that if it got returned they would send it back to me.



you know how they like to change the rules


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> And you think maybe when someone puts "python" in their listing they should have an automatic pop up or something to warn them about this? smh



that wouldn't hurt. though a lot of brands use python embossed leather


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> that wouldn't hurt. though a lot of brands use python embossed leather


they could just say "sale of actual python skin is prohibited on the platform.  click to confirm your item is not actual python skin."


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> they could just say "sale of actual python skin is prohibited on the platform.  click to confirm your item is not actual python skin."



yep. and same about polar bears, ocelots or dead bodies if someone would try to post it!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> so they are returning my python, and they claim it's prohibited to sell it on Tradesy at all, not just to sell it in their closets:
> During our inspection, we found the item to be misrepresented for the following reasons:
> 
> Python is listed to be prohibited under our Terms or service and cannot be sold on our platform
> Due to these findings, your pending earnings for this sale will not be released and the item is being shipped back to you per our Return Policy.


I'm sorry! I have a lizard wallet listed. I hope if it gets returned, they don't think it is cobra or python.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I have  pair of sneakers in the process of return now, it's partly made of snakeskin, I am not even sure if it's python or some other snake.xxxxxxxx
> I wonder how will they define it? and there's nothing about any kind of snakes in my description. we'll see
> and it's so weird that I've never had these issues during all these years before


It looks like an exotic, but probably not python. Usually with python, you can see a pattern if the piece is big enough where the scales get larger in the center. Like this: http://shop.panamleathers.com/skins/python-skin/python-skin-matte-brown/
Plus python usually feels dry and flakier than snake or lizard.
I sold a lizard wallet on ebay that I had misidentified as snake, but the buyer didn't complain.


----------



## Glamorouscloset

Tradesy are scammers and I feel I may have gotten scammed. I made 2 sales 1 day apart. The money cleared 2 days apart from each other on the 15th days about. I made my first transfer of the smaller sale about 3-4 days ago ($350) and then the larger sale upon release. I did a bank deposit. Today I check my Tradesy is -360. When I click on the item listing it says it has been removed but on the larger sale it shows only sold. The transfer was done days ago so why would they put me in negative and can they go in my bank account for $? I haven’t received my funds in account yet. Could they stop it?


----------



## GemsBerry

Glamorouscloset said:


> Tradesy are scammers and I feel I may have gotten scammed. I made 2 sales 1 day apart. The money cleared 2 days apart from each other on the 15th days about. I made my first transfer of the smaller sale about 3-4 days ago ($350) and then the larger sale upon release. I did a bank deposit. Today I check my Tradesy is -360. When I click on the item listing it says it has been removed but on the larger sale it shows only sold. The transfer was done days ago so why would they put me in negative and can they go in my bank account for $? I haven’t received my funds in account yet. Could they stop it?


you better call and ask Tradesy, it looks like there's a return. it's weird because you should have received "your item is being returned to you" email if they reversed your payment. but Tradesy is such a mess now with ever-changing practices.


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm incredibly frustrated with the Tradesy transfer process.  After waiting a significant period of time for tradesy to release funds, all I need to do is transfer those funds to paypal, and it is taking an additional TWO WEEKS sometimes!  At this point, if I make a sale, I really can't expect to actually receive the funds until 6 weeks after I sell somethimg.  I'm at the point where I immediately transfer money every time they release anything, so I've got 3 transfers pending right now, each for around $135.  One has been pending for 12 days.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Michelle1x said:


> I'm incredibly frustrated with the Tradesy transfer process.  After waiting a significant period of time for tradesy to release funds, all I need to do is transfer those funds to paypal, and it is taking an additional TWO WEEKS sometimes!  At this point, if I make a sale, I really can't expect to actually receive the funds until 6 weeks after I sell somethimg.  I'm at the point where I immediately transfer money every time they release anything, so I've got 3 transfers pending right now, each for around $135.  One has been pending for 12 days.


I feel you!  This is the norm for me on Tradesy now so I just tell myself in advance if I am still going to sell on there not to expect the money for about 5 weeks.  :/


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I feel you!  This is the norm for me on Tradesy now so I just tell myself in advance if I am still going to sell on there not to expect the money for about 5 weeks.  :/


My last three paypal transfers have taken 5 days, 7 days, and 5 days. I have one that is on day 4. I have one sale that hasn't been released. It is on day 12. There is no excuse for this as it isn't being returned.


----------



## KDB

Hi All!
I have a lot of designer shoe dust bags from all my shoes...i never use them so i was thinking of selling them. 
Is it allowed?
Thank you so much for your help![emoji253]


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

KDB said:


> Hi All!
> I have a lot of designer shoe dust bags from all my shoes...i never use them so i was thinking of selling them.
> Is it allowed?
> Thank you so much for your help![emoji253]


You can't sell them on TPF but I see tons of dustbags listed for sale on Poshmark.


----------



## BeenBurned

KDB said:


> Hi All!
> I have a lot of designer shoe dust bags from all my shoes...i never use them so i was thinking of selling them.
> Is it allowed?
> Thank you so much for your help![emoji253]





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> You can't sell them on TPF but I see tons of dustbags listed for sale on Poshmark.


Actually, there is a new subforum that Vlad started last July: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-sub-forum-your-auction-listings.969051/
Your Auction Listings


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> My last three paypal transfers have taken 5 days, 7 days, and 5 days. I have one that is on day 4. I have one sale that hasn't been released. It is on day 12. There is no excuse for this as it isn't being returned.


I just had money finally transferred to paypal today from tradesy and it was 11 days, I am still waiting on payment from another sale and it has been 12 days, so once I transfer it to paypal, who knows how long that will take.  This is beyond crazy.  There has to be something that can be done...Why do they get to hang on to our money for so long, and WHY????


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yellowbernie said:


> I just had money finally transferred to paypal today from tradesy and it was 11 days, I am still waiting on payment from another sale and it has been 12 days, so once I transfer it to paypal, who knows how long that will take.  This is beyond crazy.  There has to be something that can be done...Why do they get to hang on to our money for so long, and WHY????


I'm so glad you posted b/c I have been waiting for the Tradesy to PP transfer for 8 days now and was getting concerned. I just think they are suffering for business and don't have cash on hand to make payments to us, that's my theory.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm so glad you posted b/c I have been waiting for the Tradesy to PP transfer for 8 days now and was getting concerned. I just think they are suffering for business and don't have cash on hand to make payments to us, that's my theory.


I wonder if they are holding the larger sums longer. Most of mine are small, and most are transferred in 5 - 9 days. I have one outstanding now but it is only on day 3. And one sale that is on day 3.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I wonder if they are holding the larger sums longer. Most of mine are small, and most are transferred in 5 - 9 days. I have one outstanding now but it is only on day 3. And one sale that is on day 3.


I guess they do like they do bigger security checks for larger amounts.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> I wonder if they are holding the larger sums longer. Most of mine are small, and most are transferred in 5 - 9 days. I have one outstanding now but it is only on day 3. And one sale that is on day 3.


I'm waiting on $748


----------



## yellowbernie

GemsBerry said:


> I guess they do like they do bigger security checks for larger amounts.


Security checks for what, it's my money,  The buyer has paid over 15 or more days ago.   Why should it take almost a month to sell an item, and then finally get your money.   So over it.


----------



## GemsBerry

yellowbernie said:


> Security checks for what, it's my money,  The buyer has paid over 15 or more days ago.   Why should it take almost a month to sell an item, and then finally get your money.   So over it.


I know, but that's what they say
though for larger amounts it happened that my buyers did something out of the ordinary. paid by Affirm and returned, interspersed and redirected package, shipped to overseas through forwarder. all of them took forever.


----------



## whateve

I just got my funds in paypal. It has only been 4 days!


----------



## GemsBerry

about time


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> I just got my funds in paypal. It has only been 4 days!


Wow that's good..


----------



## laurie00




----------



## GemsBerry

laurie00 said:


> View attachment 4023008


two thoughts
1) so that's where our $$ are going - they acquired a useless styling service
2) I'm so excited now some "stylists" can decide which of my $2-3K bags "to donate", that's for my increased commission (I feel more increases coming).


----------



## Michelle1x

I just received an email that I am a VIP seller.  Does anybody know what that means?  Since I am a VIP, I wonder why it takes me longer to get my money than almost anybody here!  I had a sale delivered on 3/28 which hasn't been released... most of mine are about $100.


----------



## GemsBerry

My buyer didn't pick up her package for almost two weeks despite my emails and Tradesy's emails. it's going to be "returned" to Tradesy on Sat. did anybody have the same situation? do I get paid or the item will be returned to me by Tradesy?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> My buyer didn't pick up her package for almost two weeks despite my emails and Tradesy's emails. it's going to be "returned" to Tradesy on Sat. did anybody have the same situation? do I get paid or the item will be returned to me by Tradesy?


I think there is a good chance they will resell it themselves. Are you saying the buyer never picked it up and the post office is returning it?


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I think there is a good chance they will resell it themselves. Are you saying the buyer never picked it up and the post office is returning it?


Yes, after 2 weeks. I always inform buyers when I confirm sale that signature is required for items over $500. then I emailed her after attempted delivery, then Tradesy also emailed her. Tracking says they are shipping the package back after 2 weeks which is on Sat.


----------



## laurie00

Michelle1x said:


> I just received an email that I am a VIP seller.  Does anybody know what that means?  Since I am a VIP, I wonder why it takes me longer to get my money than almost anybody here!  I had a sale delivered on 3/28 which hasn't been released... most of mine are about $100.


Congrats on being a VIP seller -- let us know what that means.  I have been tracking the amount of time it takes from asking for a transfer to bank account to actually receiving it since the beginning of this year --- the shortest for me has been 10 days with the average taking 12 days!!!  Even had some with 14.  There have been 11 such transfers since January and the timeframe is not getting any shorter as they have been leading us to believe.


----------



## Michelle1x

laurie00 said:


> Congrats on being a VIP seller -- let us know what that means.  I have been tracking the amount of time it takes from asking for a transfer to bank account to actually receiving it since the beginning of this year --- the shortest for me has been 10 days with the average taking 12 days!!!  Even had some with 14.  There have been 11 such transfers since January and the timeframe is not getting any shorter as they have been leading us to believe.



yes that is my experience.  Transfers are taking longer for me in 2018 vs 2017.  The funds release seems about the same for me, but the time it takes to get to paypal is taking FOREVER for me.  7 business days minimum now which is 9 days minimum and sometimes up to 12.  At the end of the day it is taking one month minimum for me to get my money from tradesy when I make a sale.
At this point, if I sell something on tradesy that has some interest on ebay, I always regret selling it on tradesy a little because of the high commissions and huge wait time to get cash.  there are some advantages to selling on tradesy, yes but the downside is compelling also.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> yes that is my experience.  Transfers are taking longer for me in 2018 vs 2017.  The funds release seems about the same for me, but the time it takes to get to paypal is taking FOREVER for me.  7 business days minimum now which is 9 days minimum and sometimes up to 12.  At the end of the day it is taking one month minimum for me to get my money from tradesy when I make a sale.
> At this point, if I sell something on tradesy that has some interest on ebay, I always regret selling it on tradesy a little because of the high commissions and huge wait time to get cash.  there are some advantages to selling on tradesy, yes but the downside is compelling also.


The funds release is what is taking longer for me. I'm on day 10 now for an item that was under $50 so can't be returned.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I think there is a good chance they will resell it themselves. Are you saying the buyer never picked it up and the post office is returning it?


you were right, Tradesy released my funds. I emailed them and asked to mark it as delivered on the date of delivery attempt. now fingers crossed they won't reverse payment and return the bag to me when they receive it.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> The funds release is what is taking longer for me. I'm on day 10 now for an item that was under $50 so can't be returned.



I’m on day nine, called this morning and still no answer as to when my funds will be released. So frustrating with their scripted response. “ our policy is it takes up to 21 days to have your funds released. We have security measurements in place and the funds automatically release” and when I requested to have the funds released today they said that’s not possible, funny I’ve had them do it before. I also got the scripted response “ we’re working on trying to get funds released faster.” Yeah right I’ve been hearing that for six months now.  [emoji849]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Michelle1x said:


> yes that is my experience.  Transfers are taking longer for me in 2018 vs 2017.  The funds release seems about the same for me, but the time it takes to get to paypal is taking FOREVER for me.  7 business days minimum now which is 9 days minimum and sometimes up to 12.  At the end of the day it is taking one month minimum for me to get my money from tradesy when I make a sale.
> At this point, if I sell something on tradesy that has some interest on ebay, I always regret selling it on tradesy a little because of the high commissions and huge wait time to get cash.  there are some advantages to selling on tradesy, yes but the downside is compelling also.


The bag I sold was delivered 3/5 and by the end of the Paypal transfer it was 4/3. So, 2 days short of a month. The PP transfer took 9 full days. The only reason I like Tradesy is because there is no visible feedback... one of the things I dislike about ebay is how hard you can/do work to get 100% and the buyers can leave whatever feedback they want and affect your rating.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The bag I sold was delivered 3/5 and by the end of the Paypal transfer it was 4/3. So, 2 days short of a month. The PP transfer took 9 full days. The only reason I like Tradesy is because there is no visible feedback... one of the things I dislike about ebay is how hard you can/do work to get 100% and the buyers can leave whatever feedback they want and affect your rating.


I don't worry about feedback much on ebay. I have 100%. I worry more about being forced to take a return. Most unhappy buyers would prefer to force you to give a refund rather than just give bad feedback. With every ebay sale I have to worry until my buyers have had their items awhile and I haven't heard anything, before I can relax. Of course, on Tradesy I have to worry about Tradesy deciding to return an item to me.

By the way, the item that Tradesy returned to me - I resold it on ebay with the same description and measurements (which Tradesy said were wrong), and the buyer loves it.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> two thoughts
> 1) so that's where our $$ are going - they acquired a useless styling service
> 2) I'm so excited now some "stylists" can decide which of my $2-3K bags "to donate", that's for my increased commission (I feel more increases coming).


Actually - it looks like WE PAY for this useless styling service because the coupon is for $50 off the first appointment - It is ridiculous. Are you supposed to pack your stuff and cart it all over to a "stylist" who will then pick and choose what they want? I just don't understand what this "service" is supposed to be.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Actually - it looks like WE PAY for this useless styling service because the coupon is for $50 off the first appointment - It is ridiculous. Are you supposed to pack your stuff and cart it all over to a "stylist" who will then pick and choose what they want? I just don't understand what this "service" is supposed to be.


So we pay for them to select our items for sale, then they sell it from Tradesy closets and take some huge consignment commission. I wonder how much that would be 60% or so?


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> So we pay for them to select our items for sale, then they sell it from Tradesy closets and take some huge consignment commission. I wonder how much that would be 60% or so?


Yeah - I can't see how this is of any benefit to anyone except Tradesy & the stylists I guess they pay a salary or maybe a % of what they sell. It is kind of like Thredup I guess - and I never saw how THAT worked out well for anyone except them or the "donation site" they claimed to donate rejected items too.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Yeah - I can't see how this is of any benefit to anyone except Tradesy & the stylists I guess they pay a salary or maybe a % of what they sell. It is kind of like Thredup I guess - and I never saw how THAT worked out well for anyone except them or the "donation site" they claimed to donate rejected items too.


yep, this business model is so messed up. unlike thredup it's economically feasible if sellers have to offer some expensive items, not just worn out tees. then why do I need help with luxury brands that I can sell/consign myself? it works only for people who get free stuff like celebs in LA, but competition among stylists there is HUGE. This acquisition was a good exit strategy for Fitz founder Alexandra Wilkis Wilson (she was also behind Gilt, sold it to Saks and it went downhill since). I can see how it's smart move for her, not for Tradesy.


----------



## jmc3007

It’s a closet styling/organization service that women pay as if they would for other similar wardrobe services. Selling on Tradesy is only a byproduct, not the primary one of concierge-ing . Not at all the same as when I used TRR several years ago to cull my items for sale as TRR only picked through what I brought out in a pile, they didn’t organize my closets etc. maybe by 2018 TRR does more of the personal curation services. Also read that mid tier brands go to Linda’s Stuffs while the designer pieces with Tradesy, possibly taken into their Abbey Closet for direct resell, sorta similar to Vestiaire Concierge who take items in directly, take photos and authenticate and write the description. Can read more here http://db.glossy.co/ecommerce/tradesy-acquired-a-closet-service-to-compete-with-the-realreal


----------



## GemsBerry

Has anybody tried INSELLER?


----------



## whateve

My last sale was under $50 and the money was released on the 13th day.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Has anybody tried INSELLER?


The company is in Dubai but the prices are in USD. You have to be in the Middle East to consign with them. I think you can buy from anywhere in the world.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Anyone else receive the e-mail about first time sellers getting charged only 15% commission (limited time). I am thinking about opening a whole new account (using DH's e-mail) and moving my higher ticketed items over to that new closet. It might move faster since I am able to price it more competitively. LOL


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Anyone else receive the e-mail about first time sellers getting charged only 15% commission (limited time). I am thinking about opening a whole new account (using DH's e-mail) and moving my higher ticketed items over to that new closet. It might move faster since I am able to price it more competitively. LOL


No, I wish! I wonder how to give them my alternate email.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> No, I wish! I wonder how to give them my alternate email.


You should! I don't know why I received this e-mail. I am definitely not a first-time seller. It says you just have to list the item before May 1st to receive the promotional offer BUT it doesn't have to sell by then!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> The company is in Dubai but the prices are in USD. You have to be in the Middle East to consign with them. I think you can buy from anywhere in the world.


Thank you, the have some interesting finds.


----------



## fashion_victim9

seems like Tradesy's dead these days, haven't had any sale for 2 weeks, and it never happened to me for a really long time. how are your sales? is it me or is it something going on there?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> seems like Tradesy's dead these days, haven't had any sale for 2 weeks, and it never happened to me for a really long time. how are your sales? is it me or is it something going on there?


Me too. My last sale was March 23. My sales are slower on ebay too, but at least they aren't dead.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> seems like Tradesy's dead these days, haven't had any sale for 2 weeks, and it never happened to me for a really long time. how are your sales? is it me or is it something going on there?


my last sale was a week ago, and I gave a huge discount=loss. I think it's the tax season. Also Easter parties drained some cash. 
I hope sales will take off after 15th.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Me too. My last sale was March 23. My sales are slower on ebay too, but at least they aren't dead.



what's weird is that my sales on eBay are surprisingly good - twice more than usual for the last 1.5 months. like someone opened a magical portal and I became super visible in search (knocking on wood). and the opposite on Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> what's weird is that my sales on eBay are surprisingly good - twice more than usual for the last 1.5 months. like someone opened a magical portal and I became super visible in search (knocking on wood). and the opposite on Tradesy.


People on ebay got their ebay bucks at the beginning of April. I was hoping that would help me but I don't think it didn't. I did sell a bag I had listed for a really long time so I'm glad to see it finally go. 

I made it back to being top rated on ebay but I don't think it helps me in search because I'm not offering 30 day returns.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> but I don't think it helps me in search because I'm not offering 30 day returns.



totally understand, I'm not offering them too


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> People on ebay got their ebay bucks at the beginning of April. I was hoping that would help me but I don't think it didn't. I did sell a bag I had listed for a really long time so I'm glad to see it finally go.
> 
> I made it back to being top rated on ebay but I don't think it helps me in search because I'm not offering 30 day returns.





fashion_victim9 said:


> totally understand, I'm not offering them too


I don't have a return policy at all yet I still get return requests. I accept and the buyers pay shipping. When I issue the refund, I have the option of refunding only the purchase price (and retaining shipping) or issuing a full refund. 

But I think that option only applies when it's not "free" shipping.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I don't have a return policy at all yet I still get return requests. I accept and the buyers pay shipping. When I issue the refund, I have the option of refunding only the purchase price (and retaining shipping) or issuing a full refund.
> 
> But I think that option only applies when it's not "free" shipping.


You don't get the benefits of being top rated without having a 30 day return policy in your listings. Ebay is pushing everyone to offer free returns.
https://pages.ebay.com/seller-center/seller-updates/2018-spring/simplified-returns.html
There will no longer be return policies with return periods less than 30 days (except in certain categories), and no restocking fees.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You don't get the benefits of being top rated without having a 30 day return policy in your listings. Ebay is pushing everyone to offer free returns.
> https://pages.ebay.com/seller-center/seller-updates/2018-spring/simplified-returns.html
> There will no longer be return policies with return periods less than 30 days (except in certain categories), and no restocking fees.


Yes, I'm aware but I'm not doing it!


----------



## laurie00

GemsBerry said:


> my last sale was a week ago, and I gave a huge discount=loss. I think it's the tax season. Also Easter parties drained some cash.
> I hope sales will take off after 15th.


Glad it's not just me!!!  I was averaging 2 sales a week this year until this past week when I have none.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> You don't get the benefits of being top rated without having a 30 day return policy in your listings.



and in case if you sell pre-owned shoes and bags, it's almost the same as open a free rental store


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> and in case if you sell pre-owned shoes and bags, it's almost the same as open a free rental store


how about your own tags? it din't help me on Tradesy when buyer returned BNWT and wraps Coach bag with a damaged/replaced strap and one of two missing leather charms.


----------



## whateve

I finally made a sale after a long while. The buyer made an offer that was the price I had it listed on other sites that don't charge as much commission. I accepted anyway but it is frustrating.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> how about your own tags? it din't help me on Tradesy when buyer returned BNWT and wraps Coach bag with a damaged/replaced strap and one of two missing leather charms.



I use them, but do you think it would help on eBay? can I refuse to accept return after delivery if I already approved it? eBay doesn't care, if a buyer asks eBay to step in, they will side with them. I recently had return when buyer returned new sneakers because "there are too many stains". I asked for pictures, he ignored, waited till he can escalate the case and eBay approved it in 3 minutes without ANY pictures or profs. I received my shoes in same new condition luckily.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I finally made a sale after a long while.



I made one too finally


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I use them, but do you think it would help on eBay? can I refuse to accept return after delivery if I already approved it? eBay doesn't care, if a buyer asks eBay to step in, they will side them. I recently had return when buyer returned new sneakers because "there are too much stains". I asked for pictures, he ignored, waited till he can escalate the case and eBay approved it in 3 minutes without ANY pictures or profs. I received my shoes in same new condition luckily.


Ebay accepts anything a buyer says as truth. Since they never see the item, they only have the buyer's word and your word to determine the truth, and when you are both saying different things, they don't want to get in the middle. 

You can report a buyer if they return something in different condition than it was sent. I did this once, but it didn't help me. I still had to give a complete refund. There is supposed to be a new option in returns for sellers that have free returns to deduct a percentage if the item isn't returned in original condition. I imagine this is going to be a hornet's nest because they are trusting the sellers to not abuse it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I imagine this is going to be a hornet's nest because they are trusting the sellers to not abuse it.



don't think they will ever choose to support sellers so the risks are still too high, with our own tags or without


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I use them, but do you think it would help on eBay? can I refuse to accept return after delivery if I already approved it? eBay doesn't care, if a buyer asks eBay to step in, they will side with them. I recently had return when buyer returned new sneakers because "there are too many stains". I asked for pictures, he ignored, waited till he can escalate the case and eBay approved it in 3 minutes without ANY pictures or profs. I received my shoes in same new condition luckily.


Still the same then, I don't sell on eBay for that reason. my DH sold computer in perfect working condition, he received it back with claim "it's not working". it was altered, opened, rewired, with missing parts and smashed by hammer at the end to make it look like broken. eBay automatically refunded buyer after tracking indicated return is delivered.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Still the same then, I don't sell on eBay for that reason. my DH sold computer in perfect working condition, he received it back with claim "it's not working". it was altered, opened, rewired, with missing parts and smashed by hammer at the end to make it look like broken. eBay automatically refunded buyer after tracking indicated return is delivered.



that's terrible, people are disgusting so sorry


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> that's terrible, people are disgusting so sorry


thank you


----------



## luv2run41

I decided to sell on tradesy one more time. Mistake. Day ten and called and was told it should only take another 10 days. That plus 20% commission. I miss the way it was when I first jouned Tradesy. The 9% and the wonderful coupons. I hope the payout is quicker than 21 days.


----------



## anthrosphere

Over a week passed and I’m still waiting for my PayPal transfer. I’m officially done with Tradesy! My other payment is still on hold for several days too! I’m going back to eBay and hope my stuff sells even though the buyers there are cheap. I’m sick of Tradesy and their lousy customer service!

I hope they lose business quickly or go back to their old ways. They just lost me as a seller.


----------



## Cismith

anthrosphere said:


> Over a week passed and I’m still waiting for my PayPal transfer. I’m officially done with Tradesy! My other payment is still on hold for several days too! I’m going back to eBay and hope my stuff sells even though the buyers there are cheap. I’m sick of Tradesy and their lousy customer service!
> 
> I hope they lose business quickly or go back to their old ways. They just lost me as a seller.


I think if you resign yourself to the fact that your funds can and probably will be held for the full 21 days after delivery, and, that once you withdraw your funds it can and probably will take 7-9 business days to hit your account, then you will realize that selling on tradesy is not so bad. Gone are the days of payouts after 4 days. Unless they change things again. But, in my opinion, it’s worth the wait. I’m not desperate for the money and sure beats holding your breath after selling something on eBay. If you described your item correctly, and take appropriate pictures showing any flaws, etc, you will do well on tradesy.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Cismith said:


> I think if you resign yourself to the fact that your funds can and probably will be held for the full 21 days after delivery, and, that once you withdraw your funds it can and probably will take 7-9 business days to hit your account, then you will realize that selling on tradesy is not so bad. Gone are the days of payouts after 4 days. Unless they change things again. But, in my opinion, it’s worth the wait. I’m not desperate for the money and sure beats holding your breath after selling something on eBay. If you described your item correctly, and take appropriate pictures showing any flaws, etc, you will do well on tradesy.


This is where I am now.  At least buyers on Tradesy are willing to pay decent prices for designer items.  I just tell myself in advance not to expect to see the money for 5 weeks.  They *will* hold your money even if the buyer doesn't return the item.


----------



## whateve

Cismith said:


> I think if you resign yourself to the fact that your funds can and probably will be held for the full 21 days after delivery, and, that once you withdraw your funds it can and probably will take 7-9 business days to hit your account, then you will realize that selling on tradesy is not so bad. Gone are the days of payouts after 4 days. Unless they change things again. But, in my opinion, it’s worth the wait. I’m not desperate for the money and sure beats holding your breath after selling something on eBay. If you described your item correctly, and take appropriate pictures showing any flaws, etc, you will do well on tradesy.


That isn't always true. Tradesy returned to me a bag that was described correctly. I resold it on ebay with the exact same description and measurements (which matched the manufacturer measurements), and my buyer said it was just as described. I just think that Tradesy got back my bag and didn't want to sell it, probably at a loss. I made more money on it on ebay anyway.

That said, I'm not ready to quit Tradesy. But I do get nervous they are going to go out of business and I won't get my money.


----------



## fashion_victim9

honestly I feel like it's the beginning of the end. more and more people complain about situation with money withdrawal and leave the site. I've had 1 sale during 3 weeks. I have a lot of inventory (220 - 300 items available each month) and feel the market, it's NEVER been less then 10 - 15 sales a month during last year or so, and I don't even mention those good times with coupons and low fees. It's never ever been like that. My stock hasn't changed. Sales at other sites are stable and good too. Tradesy's dying


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> honestly I feel like it's the beginning of the end. more and more people complain about situation with money withdrawal and leave the site. I've had 1 sale during 3 weeks. I have a lot of inventory (220 - 300 items available each month) and feel the market, it's NEVER been less then 10 - 15 sales a month during last year or so, and I don't even mention those good times with coupons and low fees. It's never ever been like that. My stock hasn't changed. Sales at other sites are stable and good too. Tradesy's dying


do you qualify to be a business seller with that much inventory?  Just curious, I am no where close, but I know business sellers can get much lower fees and probably get treated better overall.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> do you qualify to be a business seller with that much inventory? Just curious, I am no where close, but I know business sellers can get much lower fees and probably get treated better overall.



first they did offer, and they asked for a phone call, and I hate to talk on the phone lol, and thought I will come back to this subject later. and then, when they raised fee, I asked (twice!), and they said they are currently not interested in new business sellers. the train is off!


----------



## jmc3007




----------



## ccbaggirl89




----------



## fashion_victim9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 4040987



lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 4040987



I am not a lawyer, but have they heard of public offers?


----------



## fashion_victim9

trying to post anything, and here's what happens. been waiting for an hour, still my listings not uploaded 
does anybody have same issue today?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> trying to post anything, and here's what happens. been waiting for an hour, still my listings not uploaded
> does anybody have same issue today?


yes i had the same issue this morning posting a dress, however it just appeared on the site now several hours later.


----------



## LL777

Do pro-sellers pay 20% in fees as well or is it only occasional sellers?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

LL777 said:


> Do pro-sellers pay 20% in fees as well or is it only occasional sellers?


I believe pro sellers pay only 9 or 10% but had to have been officially invited as a business seller.


----------



## Michelle1x

I found out recently that I was a "VIP seller", which is not a business seller, and there are no discounted commissions involved.  The big perk seems to be that they offer some sort of flash sale option if I want to drop prices.
Reminds me of poshmark, offering every incentive in the world for me to sell for less.

Honestly I don't have time for most of these seller benefits.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> The big perk seems to be that they offer some sort of flash sale option if I want to drop prices.



I don't opt in any of their sales or offers. it's a slippery slope, once you agree, they will take extra % for any sold item and say that the item was sold during a sale, even if it wasn't on sale from the beginning.


----------



## Michelle1x

fashion_victim9 said:


> I don't opt in any of their sales or offers. it's a slippery slope, once you agree, they will take extra % for any sold item and say that the item was sold during a sale, even if it wasn't on sale from the beginning.



Huh.  Thats interesting.  Well my big problem with all these sale opportunities is that I sell on a few sites, and all these sales make my record-keeping too difficult.  Its hard enough with all these commission differences between ebay, Tradesy, Mercari etc.  But then if some sites have sales, I can't keep my records straight.
The one thing the Tradesy VIP offers that I like is the "next day shipping" which I would like to add to my listings because I always ship next day in all cases.  But I can't see how to enroll in that without the flash sale option.  Either way, a lot of effort for what I sell.  I think most of this stuff is for people who sell $5K bags. and really high end items.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> Huh.  Thats interesting.  Well my big problem with all these sale opportunities is that I sell on a few sites, and all these sales make my record-keeping too difficult.  Its hard enough with all these commission differences between ebay, Tradesy, Mercari etc.  But then if some sites have sales, I can't keep my records straight.
> The one thing the Tradesy VIP offers that I like is the "next day shipping" which I would like to add to my listings because I always ship next day in all cases.  But I can't see how to enroll in that without the flash sale option.  Either way, a lot of effort for what I sell.  I think most of this stuff is for people who sell $5K bags. and really high end items.



I wonder how they choose who should be vip or not? I have about 800 sold items, but they did not offer me this


----------



## Michelle1x

LL777 said:


> Do pro-sellers pay 20% in fees as well or is it only occasional sellers?


 I think Tradesy fees are closer to 25% when you include the 2.9% "safe passage" fee.


fashion_victim9 said:


> I wonder how they choose who should be vip or not? I have about 800 sold items, but they did not offer me this



I have only sold about 200 items on Tradesy.  Lots of people are above me in selling performance.  I think I have a pretty good returns ratio if there is such a thing, not too many of mine were returned.
I found out I received a survey about being a VIP seller and I filled it out.  I really didn't understand the point of the survey was to participate in sales, because I can't really do that- I have another job and don't have time to actively manage everything daily.  Anyway I filled in their questionaire and was offered this benefit.  I'm sure its good for some people.

You probably got the survey too and didn't pay any attention to it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> You probably got the survey too and didn't pay any attention to it.


probably. as I usually do


----------



## luv2run41

I finally have my funds in my PayPal account.
Today was day 30 from the daye the item I sold was delivered to the buyer. Never again.
That length is ridiculous. I wonder if they pool all of our proceeds together and gain interest on it for 30 day


----------



## LL777

I just sold a bag and received this email. Are they suspecting that my bag is fake?


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> I just sold a bag and received this email. Are they suspecting that my bag is fake?


I've heard of this happening before. I think they are just being proactive. First to make sure the photos are yours. Then to have enough identifying details so that if the buyer returns, they will know if there was a switch.


----------



## Michelle1x

LL777 said:


> I just sold a bag and received this email. Are they suspecting that my bag is fake?


yeah thats no big deal.  They have a program that scans the listings and looks for too many stock photos or photos from China (I THINK).
It happened to me with a pair of Gucci shoes I was selling, one day I logged in and 2 of my listings were removed, I contacted support and they asked for that Tradesy photo and whatever other info I had, turns out I had a reciept.
These programs exist now for the big resellers that can catch a bunch of Chinese photos and flag the listing so be sure you have a bunch of your own pics in there.


----------



## LL777

Thank you guys. I never use someone’s pictures, I only use my own pictures. I sent all the required photos but now I want to cancel the sale. I would rather send it to Fashionphile and call it a day. At least I know I won’t be asked to proof anything and will get my payment in a week.


----------



## Michelle1x

LL777 said:


> Thank you guys. I never use someone’s pictures, I only use my own pictures. I sent all the required photos but now I want to cancel the sale. I would rather send it to Fashionphile and call it a day. At least I know I won’t be asked to proof anything and will get my payment in a week.


Let us know what Fashionphile offers you.  I got some ridiculously low prices from them, but that was years ago.
I started selling my stuff myself and then some members of my family asked me to sell a few things for them.  I did ok and enjoyed it but at this point, I'm starting to question if it is worth it.
I used to buy things at Nordstrom rack for really cheap but their prices have inched up.  Then you add these commissions FROM EVERY SITE (amazingly, ebay is now the cheapest)- and I agree it is just easier to sell to fashionphile or thredup (for the commodity stuff) and be done with it.  The retail climate is so hard, retailers don't have enough left over to let leechers like me get away with anything.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Let us know what Fashionphile offers you.  I got some ridiculously low prices from them, but that was years ago.
> I started selling my stuff myself and then some members of my family asked me to sell a few things for them.  I did ok and enjoyed it but at this point, I'm starting to question if it is worth it.
> I used to buy things at Nordstrom rack for really cheap but their prices have inched up.  Then you add these commissions FROM EVERY SITE (amazingly, ebay is now the cheapest)- and I agree it is just easier to sell to fashionphile or thredup (for the commodity stuff) and be done with it.  The retail climate is so hard, retailers don't have enough left over to let leechers like me get away with anything.


Mercari is cheaper than ebay because there are no paypal fees but I think it would be difficult to sell high end stuff. I've only sold 2 items and had to answer a bunch of questions in order to make those sales. I constantly get lowballers.


----------



## whateve

I put up something that has a word written across the front of it. When Tradesy edited my picture, they flipped my picture so the word was upside down! They've got geniuses working there.


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone else received an email like this? I don’t have a business account and didn’t get a 1099 for 2017, so I’m thinking this is a scam email. I haven’t replied to it nor do I intend to.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 4052536
> 
> 
> Has anyone else received an email like this? I don’t have a business account and didn’t get a 1099 for 2017, so I’m thinking this is a scam email. I haven’t replied to it nor do I intend to.


I'm not verified so they don't have my tax information.

You just got it today and it says you have to update by April 26? That is a warning flag.

ETA: Did you hover over the link to update in your dashboard? To see if it actually takes you to Tradesy?


----------



## EGBDF

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 4052536
> 
> 
> Has anyone else received an email like this? I don’t have a business account and didn’t get a 1099 for 2017, so I’m thinking this is a scam email. I haven’t replied to it nor do I intend to.


Hmm, there is a grammatical error int he first sentence...red flag for spam


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Mercari is cheaper than ebay because there are no paypal fees but I think it would be difficult to sell high end stuff. I've only sold 2 items and had to answer a bunch of questions in order to make those sales. I constantly get lowballers.


Yes! I liked mercari at first because I had interest in my items and offers right away, but then low ball after low ball. It definitely has a lot of bargain shoppers!


----------



## laurie00

checking to see how others are doing with sales over the past couple weeks.  I've never gone more than one week without a sale in the 3 years I've sold on Tradesy and I'm up to two weeks without a sale now and starting to worry.  How are you guys doing?  Thanks.


----------



## fashion_victim9

laurie00 said:


> checking to see how others are doing with sales over the past couple weeks.  I've never gone more than one week without a sale in the 3 years I've sold on Tradesy and I'm up to two weeks without a sale now and starting to worry.  How are you guys doing?  Thanks.



I had almost 3 weeks without sales too, but now things are getting much better for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## jmc3007

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 4052536
> 
> 
> Has anyone else received an email like this? I don’t have a business account and didn’t get a 1099 for 2017, so I’m thinking this is a scam email. I haven’t replied to it nor do I intend to.


check to see where the email address originated from. spam and phishing if it's funky sounding/looking. you can also forward to Stripe team and ask them to verify.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> checking to see how others are doing with sales over the past couple weeks.  I've never gone more than one week without a sale in the 3 years I've sold on Tradesy and I'm up to two weeks without a sale now and starting to worry.  How are you guys doing?  Thanks.


I'm doing pretty good. I'm getting about 1 sale a week. Not great, but still worth it. It's been a slow month for me on all sites.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Has there been any improvement with the fund transfer situation? I put my closet on vacation mode and as soon as I got back I sold an expensive item. When I did a transfer from my account last month it took exactly 2 weeks to hit my account after initiating the transfer


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has there been any improvement with the fund transfer situation? I put my closet on vacation mode and as soon as I got back I sold an expensive item. When I did a transfer from my account last month it took exactly 2 weeks to hit my account after initiating the transfer


It's staying at about 9 days for me to hit paypal.


----------



## j02261982

Any help would be appreciated!
So I sold an old generation YSL cabas chYc mini the end of November last year. And the purse was arrived at the buyer on dec 1st. The buyer emailed me yesterday and said she needs a refund because the handle is rubbing off already (not sure if they was referring to the scratches on the handle where I have posted a picture on the listing). And she was so rude and even cursing in the message saying I sold her cheap fake. I don't use fake and the purse still had a Neiman Marcus tag attached to it (or in the pocket). And I've heard a lot of stories where Tradesy favors buyer in most of the situation. So my question is how likely Tradesy will accept her return and take money out of me even against my will? I've also heard about a lot of incidents where the buyers purposely damaged the items or even use a fake items for return so they could get money back. I  so mad and upset....


----------



## whateve

j02261982 said:


> Any help would be appreciated!
> So I sold an old generation YSL cabas chYc mini the end of November last year. And the purse was arrived at the buyer on dec 1st. The buyer emailed me yesterday and said she needs a refund because the handle is rubbing off already (not sure if they was referring to the scratches on the handle where I have posted a picture on the listing). And she was so rude and even cursing in the message saying I sold her cheap fake. I don't use fake and the purse still had a Neiman Marcus tag attached to it (or in the pocket). And I've heard a lot of stories where Tradesy favors buyer in most of the situation. So my question is how likely Tradesy will accept her return and take money out of me even against my will? I've also heard about a lot of incidents where the buyers purposely damaged the items or even use a fake items for return so they could get money back. I  so mad and upset....


wow, a lot of time has passed! Almost 6 months! She might be beyond the period for a credit card chargeback. I would think Tradesy will probably not accept the return. You could call Tradesy and ask them if you have anything to worry about.


----------



## j02261982

I emailed Tradesy and told them the buyer is harassing me and threatening me to give her a refund. I was told to stop communicating with the buyer now and they would investigate further. 





whateve said:


> wow, a lot of time has passed! Almost 6 months! She might be beyond the period for a credit card chargeback. I would think Tradesy will probably not accept the return. You could call Tradesy and ask them if you have anything to worry about.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

j02261982 said:


> I emailed Tradesy and told them the buyer is harassing me and threatening me to give her a refund. I was told to stop communicating with the buyer now and they would investigate further.


I highly doubt Tradesy will allow a return and in any event you got paid out and should be fine.  If she wanted to raise questions about the item she needed to do so within the provided return period.  If tradesy wants to allow a return they can take it out of their own account.


----------



## j02261982

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I highly doubt Tradesy will allow a return and in any event you got paid out and should be fine.  If she wanted to raise questions about the item she needed to do so within the provided return period.  If tradesy wants to allow a return they can take it out of their own account.


I hope so. I'm not sure how much power does Tradesy actually has and by reading those sellers complains online saying how these shady buyers take advantage of their privilege on tradesy and ruined the items just so that they could get their money back. It's sad to see how low people could go ...
I think after this I'm so done with selling. Have encountered too many bad buyers.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

j02261982 said:


> I hope so. I'm not sure how much power does Tradesy actually has and by reading those sellers complains online saying how these shady buyers take advantage of their privilege on tradesy and ruined the items just so that they could get their money back. It's sad to see how low people could go ...
> I think after this I'm so done with selling. Have encountered too many bad buyers.



I wouldn't worry about it. That is WAY to long ago.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hi all, After the commission increase I stopped posting on Tradesy. I didn't have much else I was looking to sell anyway. last week and this weekend I had a "record" breaking sales. Literally sold 20 items (have 45 items in my closet) sold. I also had increased my prices after they increased their commission so that my final take away would be the same. I'm pretty shocked and considering posting more.. Not sure if it was just the mothers day buyers though.


----------



## DutchGirl007

I got so mad at Tradesy I also have up on them, poor customer service and almost 45 days for my funds.  They have gone down hill, for sure.  I also reported them to BBB.
I have not sold anything in Tradesy for months, so perhaps the tide is shifting or I have better luck in eBay.
If I sell on Tradesy I must increase my sales price and then know it’ll be months before I get any funds,  it’s just the way it is.  Accept it or not.
You have the choice to be Victims of the System.  Or not.
Good luck everyone! [emoji304]


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi all, After the commission increase I stopped posting on Tradesy. I didn't have much else I was looking to sell anyway. last week and this weekend I had a "record" breaking sales. Literally sold 20 items (have 45 items in my closet) sold. I also had increased my prices after they increased their commission so that my final take away would be the same. I'm pretty shocked and considering posting more.. Not sure if it was just the mothers day buyers though.


Wow, that's amazing! I know that when I sell things on Tradesy, it is most often things that have been sitting there for months. Something about their search algorithm or their advertising doesn't always help the newer listings. For me, my sales have been kind of middling. It hasn't been good anywhere in May. I'm hoping it picks up after Mother's Day.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> Wow, that's amazing! I know that when I sell things on Tradesy, it is most often things that have been sitting there for months. Something about their search algorithm or their advertising doesn't always help the newer listings. For me, my sales have been kind of middling. It hasn't been good anywhere in May. I'm hoping it picks up after Mother's Day.



Oh Interesting. Yes these listings are definitely a few months old.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Abbey R had an amazing sale this weekend (I believe this is the Tradesy return closet) I snagged two pairs of new louboutins for $275 each. I actually noticed that they had a pair of new chanel sneakers that I had sold for $600 a few weeks ago... Their price was $195 over the weekend :O. I guess they write it off as a loss?


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Abbey R had an amazing sale this weekend (I believe this is the Tradesy return closet) I snagged two pairs of new louboutins for $275 each. I actually noticed that they had a pair of new chanel sneakers that I had sold for $600 a few weeks ago... Their price was $195 over the weekend :O. I guess they write it off as a loss?


I don't see how they can stay in business when they have to discount the returns they resell so much. I've noticed they've done that with nearly every one of my returns.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I don't see how they can stay in business when they have to discount the returns they resell so much. I've noticed they've done that with nearly every one of my returns.


I know.  This has to be why they raised their fees so much but even that can't be covering it.


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## whateve

I listed something last night and the picture is already cleaned. Something I listed over a week ago still hasn't been cleaned. I wonder how they decide which items to clean. Maybe because the one that hasn't been cleaned has chain straps. It seems like it would be harder to do.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hi ladies, I had an experience that was somewhat self induced. I've sold a dozen or so designer bags on Tradesy's site, without issues. I think they should offer a overnight choice to buyers, that a button would allow a Tradesy shipping label be produced for sellers to use, simply. I have had two buyers request overnight shipping, the first time it was MLK weekend, and I managed at my expense to just go to PO and send it, not realizing that Tradesy wouldn't help facilitate a reimbursement. I hadn't familiarized myself with much of what Tradesy doesn't/does. This past weekend another buyer makes a purchase and then asks about overnight shipping. (Both buyers made purchase then requested overnight.) This weekend's buyer needs bag by Wednesday, for travel. I say we have to wait till Monday so tradesy can help facilitate. Tradesy instructs me to cancel purchase and then add the shipping cost, they send me a second request to cancel sale and add the shipping cost to the bag's price, so buyer can repurchase at the high shipping inclusive price... But I'm actually paying out of pocket at PO, and the reimbursement comes to me via the Tradesy payout to me. I go to PO with package, get the price for shipping and insurance. It's close to closing, I've messaged buyer the cost, she responds with don't add insurance (6-7.00). I attempt to adjust price of bag, but can't because it's part of a Tradesy promotion (which caused me to question my judgment). The final result of what I was going to receive for the sale wasn't worth the sale. Yesterday morning I received email after email from three different folks from Tradesy and buyer. All this communication before 9:30 am. Tradesy folks wanted me to adjust the price, but I realized and asked about the 19.8% commission for the 70.+ Shipping cost, they wouldn't respond to that question, just kept requesting me to add the cost and restore my listing. Feverishly. This YSL bag in prestine, yet outdated (somewhat) was listed initially for almost 600.00, without the added overnight shipping, with a payout to my bank account, and Tradesy promotion reduction in price, would've cost more than a 200.00 loss. I always have easy smooth sales. This was a nightmare. I finally told the tradesy rep via email to tell the buyer that I'm not selling the bag with overnight shipping don't buy the bag you're not going to get it overnight. The listing has been restored so as to adjust the price for the overnight shipping. Then the buyer decides to buy it anyway with regular shipping. Which was an oversight on my part because at the point I was after hours of bombarding emails from the tradesy representatives and realizing that tradesy was going to charge me Commission of 19.8% on the additional $70 plus in shipping, that I was going to kill all my listings with Tradesy. I need some quiet time to review their policies and see what they're telling the buyers and the sellers about shipping costs. If If I had to go by the seat of my pants right now, I think they're charging the buyers shipping but adding it on to the sale of the cost of the bag or item and charging cord on shipping, shipping I'm paying for at the PO.


----------



## jmc3007

Ceeyahd said:


> Hi ladies, I had an experience that was somewhat self induced. I've sold a dozen or so designer bags on Tradesy's site, without issues. I think they should offer a overnight choice to buyers, that a button would allow a Tradesy shipping label be produced for sellers to use, simply. I have had two buyers request overnight shipping, the first time it was MLK weekend, and I managed at my expense to just go to PO and send it, not realizing that Tradesy wouldn't help facilitate a reimbursement. I hadn't familiarized myself with much of what Tradesy doesn't/does. This past weekend another buyer makes a purchase and then asks about overnight shipping. (Both buyers made purchase then requested overnight.) This weekend's buyer needs bag by Wednesday, for travel. I say we have to wait till Monday so tradesy can help facilitate. Tradesy instructs me to cancel purchase and then add the shipping cost, they send me a second request to cancel sale and add the shipping cost to the bag's price, so buyer can repurchase at the high shipping inclusive price... But I'm actually paying out of pocket at PO, and the reimbursement comes to me via the Tradesy payout to me. I go to PO with package, get the price for shipping and insurance. It's close to closing, I've messaged buyer the cost, she responds with don't add insurance (6-7.00). I attempt to adjust price of bag, but can't because it's part of a Tradesy promotion (which caused me to question my judgment). The final result of what I was going to receive for the sale wasn't worth the sale. Yesterday morning I received email after email from three different folks from Tradesy and buyer. All this communication before 9:30 am. Tradesy folks wanted me to adjust the price, but I realized and asked about the 19.8% commission for the 70.+ Shipping cost, they wouldn't respond to that question, just kept requesting me to add the cost and restore my listing. Feverishly. This YSL bag in prestine, yet outdated (somewhat) was listed initially for almost 600.00, without the added overnight shipping, with a payout to my bank account, and Tradesy promotion reduction in price, would've cost more than a 200.00 loss. I always have easy smooth sales. This was a nightmare. I finally told the tradesy rep via email to tell the buyer that I'm not selling the bag with overnight shipping don't buy the bag you're not going to get it overnight. The listing has been restored so as to adjust the price for the overnight shipping. Then the buyer decides to buy it anyway with regular shipping. Which was an oversight on my part because at the point I was after hours of bombarding emails from the tradesy representatives and realizing that tradesy was going to charge me Commission of 19.8% on the additional $70 plus in shipping, that I was going to kill all my listings with Tradesy. I need some quiet time to review their policies and see what they're telling the buyers and the sellers about shipping costs. If If I had to go by the seat of my pants right now, I think they're charging the buyers shipping but adding it on to the sale of the cost of the bag or item and charging cord on shipping, shipping I'm paying for at the PO.


1. Here’s my take and hence my closet policy that has served me well over the past few years: always stick with USPS Tradesy labels and no overnight full stop. USPS are fully insured by Tradesy and that matters way more than appeasing the occasion whining from last minute buyers. My sales tend to be high value and the 3-4 lost parcels from the last couple years are worth their weight in gold as I was fully reimbursed by Tradesy each and every time. 

2. Occasionally I did provide overnight via Priority (4-5x at most) it was always with the assumption that the extras come out of my own pocket as an add on to regular 2 Day Priority label. I don’t and didn’t jump through hoops. One time I included my PP email in the parcel for a husband who needed the bag in time for their anniversary celebration, and said that it’s an honor system, and he reimbursed me the next day.

3. From experience, when I did overnight Priority, USPS rarely succeeded and always ran over to the second day anyway. Their infrastructure isn’t really set up for overnight like UPS/FedEx/DHL. Sure I was reimbursed but alway a hassle, and not worth it.

4. Lastly, I find the best way to deal with last minute buyers is simply this: shut them down from the getgo, just be firm and polite and tell them that the parcel will be there when they get back from their vacay or whatever. Buyers miss deliveries even when under normal circumstances anyway. You can and should control the narrative, and buyers will oblige, albeit they would try to push the sellers when they can but you don’t have to give in.


----------



## bernz84

Ceeyahd said:


> Hi ladies, I had an experience that was somewhat self induced. I've sold a dozen or so designer bags on Tradesy's site, without issues. I think they should offer a overnight choice to buyers, that a button would allow a Tradesy shipping label be produced for sellers to use, simply. I have had two buyers request overnight shipping, the first time it was MLK weekend, and I managed at my expense to just go to PO and send it, not realizing that Tradesy wouldn't help facilitate a reimbursement. I hadn't familiarized myself with much of what Tradesy doesn't/does. This past weekend another buyer makes a purchase and then asks about overnight shipping. (Both buyers made purchase then requested overnight.) This weekend's buyer needs bag by Wednesday, for travel. I say we have to wait till Monday so tradesy can help facilitate. Tradesy instructs me to cancel purchase and then add the shipping cost, they send me a second request to cancel sale and add the shipping cost to the bag's price, so buyer can repurchase at the high shipping inclusive price... But I'm actually paying out of pocket at PO, and the reimbursement comes to me via the Tradesy payout to me. I go to PO with package, get the price for shipping and insurance. It's close to closing, I've messaged buyer the cost, she responds with don't add insurance (6-7.00). I attempt to adjust price of bag, but can't because it's part of a Tradesy promotion (which caused me to question my judgment). The final result of what I was going to receive for the sale wasn't worth the sale. Yesterday morning I received email after email from three different folks from Tradesy and buyer. All this communication before 9:30 am. Tradesy folks wanted me to adjust the price, but I realized and asked about the 19.8% commission for the 70.+ Shipping cost, they wouldn't respond to that question, just kept requesting me to add the cost and restore my listing. Feverishly. This YSL bag in prestine, yet outdated (somewhat) was listed initially for almost 600.00, without the added overnight shipping, with a payout to my bank account, and Tradesy promotion reduction in price, would've cost more than a 200.00 loss. I always have easy smooth sales. This was a nightmare. I finally told the tradesy rep via email to tell the buyer that I'm not selling the bag with overnight shipping don't buy the bag you're not going to get it overnight. The listing has been restored so as to adjust the price for the overnight shipping. Then the buyer decides to buy it anyway with regular shipping. Which was an oversight on my part because at the point I was after hours of bombarding emails from the tradesy representatives and realizing that tradesy was going to charge me Commission of 19.8% on the additional $70 plus in shipping, that I was going to kill all my listings with Tradesy. I need some quiet time to review their policies and see what they're telling the buyers and the sellers about shipping costs. If If I had to go by the seat of my pants right now, I think they're charging the buyers shipping but adding it on to the sale of the cost of the bag or item and charging cord on shipping, shipping I'm paying for at the PO.



If I had anyone ask me to do overnight shipping, I would have just cancelled the order and leave the listing open for someone else to buy and is okay with using the Tradesy standard shipping label. For a buyer to ask or demand overnight shipping just sounds like an awful, nitpicky buyer that is not worth the headache. I know that sounds "mean", but I have refused buyers who demand I ship now and ask to have it shipped overnight.

I get wanting to be a good, efficient seller and Tradesy is pretty awful when it comes to customer service (I'm actually really irritated with Tradesy right now on a recent transaction), but if the buyer wanted overnight shipping, she should have asked that _before_ she even purchased the item. That way, if you really wanted to sell to this person, you could have adjusted the price so you could cover the overnight shipping on your end without losing too much money.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> 1. Here’s my take and hence my closet policy that has served me well over the past few years: always stick with USPS Tradesy labels and no overnight full stop. USPS are fully insured by Tradesy and that matters way more than appeasing the occasion whining from last minute buyers. My sales tend to be high value and the 3-4 lost parcels from the last couple years are worth their weight in gold as I was fully reimbursed by Tradesy each and every time.
> 
> 2. Occasionally I did provide overnight via Priority (4-5x at most) it was always with the assumption that the extras come out of my own pocket as an add on to regular 2 Day Priority label. I don’t and didn’t jump through hoops. One time I included my PP email in the parcel for a husband who needed the bag in time for their anniversary celebration, and said that it’s an honor system, and he reimbursed me the next day.
> 
> 3. From experience, when I did overnight Priority, USPS rarely succeeded and always ran over to the second day anyway. Their infrastructure isn’t really set up for overnight like UPS/FedEx/DHL. Sure I was reimbursed but alway a hassle, and not worth it.
> 
> 4. Lastly, I find the best way to deal with last minute buyers is simply this: shut them down from the getgo, just be firm and polite and tell them that the parcel will be there when they get back from their vacay or whatever. Buyers miss deliveries even when under normal circumstances anyway. You can and should control the narrative, and buyers will oblige, albeit they would try to push the sellers when they can but you don’t have to give in.


The problem with the buyer having to wait until she is back from vacation to get the bag is that then she is beyond the return window. It seems obvious that you shouldn't buy bags right before you go on vacation, but I've been guilty of this. However, I won't buy them from Tradesy due to the short return period. That is when I really appreciate ebay's 30 day returns.

I agree, always use Tradesy's labels. You don't get charged commission on their label.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Have not read the entire thread yet but how long on average does Tradesy take to pay sellers?

TIA


----------



## whateve

bagnshoofetish said:


> Have not read the entire thread yet but how long on average does Tradesy take to pay sellers?
> 
> TIA


A long time! After the item is delivered, it is typically 7 to 12 days before they release the money. I'm currently on day 11 for a sale that was under $50, which means the buyer can't return so there is no reason for Tradesy to hold the money that long. International sales and returns take longer, sometimes close to the maximum 21 days. Then once you transfer the money, it is at least another week. I transfer to Paypal. My last transfers: transferred on 5/3, received on 5/15; transferred on 4/30, received on 5/8; transferred on 4/27, received on 5/7. Best case scenario, 2 weeks after delivery, but usually more like 3 weeks.


----------



## Ceeyahd

jmc3007 said:


> 1. Here’s my take and hence my closet policy that has served me well over the past few years: always stick with USPS Tradesy labels and no overnight full stop. USPS are fully insured by Tradesy and that matters way more than appeasing the occasion whining from last minute buyers. My sales tend to be high value and the 3-4 lost parcels from the last couple years are worth their weight in gold as I was fully reimbursed by Tradesy each and every time.
> 
> 2. Occasionally I did provide overnight via Priority (4-5x at most) it was always with the assumption that the extras come out of my own pocket as an add on to regular 2 Day Priority label. I don’t and didn’t jump through hoops. One time I included my PP email in the parcel for a husband who needed the bag in time for their anniversary celebration, and said that it’s an honor system, and he reimbursed me the next day.
> 
> 3. From experience, when I did overnight Priority, USPS rarely succeeded and always ran over to the second day anyway. Their infrastructure isn’t really set up for overnight like UPS/FedEx/DHL. Sure I was reimbursed but alway a hassle, and not worth it.
> 
> 4. Lastly, I find the best way to deal with last minute buyers is simply this: shut them down from the getgo, just be firm and polite and tell them that the parcel will be there when they get back from their vacay or whatever. Buyers miss deliveries even when under normal circumstances anyway. You can and should control the narrative, and buyers will oblige, albeit they would try to push the sellers when they can but you don’t have to give in.





bernz84 said:


> If I had anyone ask me to do overnight shipping, I would have just cancelled the order and leave the listing open for someone else to buy and is okay with using the Tradesy standard shipping label. For a buyer to ask or demand overnight shipping just sounds like an awful, nitpicky buyer that is not worth the headache. I know that sounds "mean", but I have refused buyers who demand I ship now and ask to have it shipped overnight.
> 
> I get wanting to be a good, efficient seller and Tradesy is pretty awful when it comes to customer service (I'm actually really irritated with Tradesy right now on a recent transaction), but if the buyer wanted overnight shipping, she should have asked that _before_ she even purchased the item. That way, if you really wanted to sell to this person, you could have adjusted the price so you could cover the overnight shipping on your end without losing too much money.



Thank you ladies. I basically had an approach of set it & forget it, and meant to state ''no overnight shipping" in my listings. My listings aren't over $1000., yet I wouldn't want to be too bothered financially or otherwise with anything other than straight forward Tradesy shipping labels. I can't wrap my head around Tradesy charging commission on that extra shipping. I wasn't exaggerating their contact via email to get the listing back online with the added shipping. They make a good commission, for not doing much.


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> A long time! After the item is delivered, it is typically 7 to 12 days before they release the money. I'm currently on day 11 for a sale that was under $50, which means the buyer can't return so there is no reason for Tradesy to hold the money that long. International sales and returns take longer, sometimes close to the maximum 21 days. Then once you transfer the money, it is at least another week. I transfer to Paypal. My last transfers: transferred on 5/3, received on 5/15; transferred on 4/30, received on 5/8; transferred on 4/27, received on 5/7. Best case scenario, 2 weeks after delivery, but usually more like 3 weeks.


Ok, reading this ticks me off--not at you, but Tradesy. I sold something on Tradesy (I know, shame on me because I have said on here many times I wouldn't...I'm a hypocrite) and currently on day 8. I didn't think my item would sell because I overpriced it (albeit it is a rare item and in mint condition), and was looking to see if it had enough likes/interest for me to list it on Poshmark, my preferred method of selling these days. It sold within days of my listing it and the buyer loves it and posted my item on her personal instagram account. Obviously, she is not going to return it.

I have never had _any_ buyer return my items to Tradesy; I did have someone _resell _my item but that's it and she was a reseller, anyway. I don't know why I have to be subject to a 7+ day inspection when my sales haven't contributed to Tradesy's money problems. Perhaps they got mad because I told off one of their CS reps a few months ago.


----------



## Ceeyahd

^^^ they take too long to release monies, it's not because you made them mad.


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> Ok, reading this ticks me off--not at you, but Tradesy. I sold something on Tradesy (I know, shame on me because I have said on here many times I wouldn't...I'm a hypocrite) and currently on day 8. I didn't think my item would sell because I overpriced it (albeit it is a rare item and in mint condition), and was looking to see if it had enough likes/interest for me to list it on Poshmark, my preferred method of selling these days. It sold within days of my listing it and the buyer loves it and posted my item on her personal instagram account. Obviously, she is not going to return it.
> 
> I have never had _any_ buyer return my items to Tradesy; I did have someone _resell _my item but that's it and she was a reseller, anyway. I don't know why I have to be subject to a 7+ day inspection when my sales haven't contributed to Tradesy's money problems. Perhaps they got mad because I told off one of their CS reps a few months ago.


It's not you, it's everyone. I went back through and figured that my sales return rate is around 7 - 8%. That percentage is dropping because they no longer take returns on items under $50 and about half my sales are under $50. Tradesy still has two of my returns for sale.


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> It's not you, it's everyone. I went back through and figured that my sales return rate is around 7 - 8%. That percentage is dropping because they no longer take returns on items under $50 and about half my sales are under $50. Tradesy still has two of my returns for sale.


I guess I have a hard time understanding why some people get their "credit" (I refuse to say money because Tradesy will hold that hostage for another 8-9 days) within 7-8 days, whereas others will need to wait longer. It all seems very arbitrary; like, what constitutes for someone to get their sales credit after 7-8 days as opposed to another seller/sale having to wait 21 days?

I can understand if they need to hold the funds at 21 days because a buyer instigated a return but mine clearly isn't going to; she personalized my item after she received it.

Really, I should've just saved myself the trouble and not list it on Tradesy. Clearly a lapse of judgment on my part.


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> I guess I have a hard time understanding why some people get their "credit" (I refuse to say money because Tradesy will hold that hostage for another 8-9 days) within 7-8 days, whereas others will need to wait longer. It all seems very arbitrary; like, what constitutes for someone to get their sales credit after 7-8 days as opposed to another seller/sale having to wait 21 days?
> 
> I can understand if they need to hold the funds at 21 days because a buyer instigated a return but mine clearly isn't going to; she personalized my item after she received it.
> 
> Really, I should've just saved myself the trouble and not list it on Tradesy. Clearly a lapse of judgment on my part.


It does seem arbitrary. I had a buyer message me after she received an item to tell me how much she loved it. The money was still held 13 days. The holding period seems to be getting longer. Also you often have no idea if your sale is international, and those are held close to 21 days. I had money released within a few days once because the buyer returned it in person.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Has anyone here read about the deal between another online resaler.
https://www.bizjournals.com/losangeles/news/2018/04/04/tradesy-buys-fitz.html


 Along with some financial drama that the Tradesy founder is having with her divorcing husband?
https://mynewsla.com/crime/2018/05/04/tradesy-founder-sued-by-estranged-husband-over-income-sharing/


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Ceeyahd said:


> Has anyone here read about the deal between another online resaler.
> https://www.bizjournals.com/losangeles/news/2018/04/04/tradesy-buys-fitz.html
> 
> 
> Along with some financial drama that the Tradesy founder is having with her divorcing husband?
> https://mynewsla.com/crime/2018/05/04/tradesy-founder-sued-by-estranged-husband-over-income-sharing/


I'm wondering how wise that acquisition is, esp. given their apparent cash flow problems, and how much incremental stuff they will get to sell out of it.  Not sure how many women need to pay someone $400 to organize their closet and order some extra stuff online for them from their ipad.

https://www.tradesy.com/closet-concierge


----------



## Ceeyahd

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I'm wondering how wise that acquisition is, esp. given their apparent cash flow problems, and how much incremental stuff they will get to sell out of it.  Not sure how many women need to pay someone $400 to organize their closet and order some extra stuff online for them from their ipad.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet-concierge



Perhaps the suspected cash flow issues were to stockpile funds for this venture.  I have to admit I've purchased nice bags from Tradesy, bags I came across just perusing the site, but same with other sites. I'm going elsewhere to sell my edits.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

whateve said:


> A long time! After the item is delivered, it is typically 7 to 12 days before they release the money. I'm currently on day 11 for a sale that was under $50, which means the buyer can't return so there is no reason for Tradesy to hold the money that long. International sales and returns take longer, sometimes close to the maximum 21 days. Then once you transfer the money, it is at least another week. I transfer to Paypal. My last transfers: transferred on 5/3, received on 5/15; transferred on 4/30, received on 5/8; transferred on 4/27, received on 5/7. Best case scenario, 2 weeks after delivery, but usually more like 3 weeks.



Anyone here ever sell on Poshmark?  If so how long do they take to payout?

I sold 2 items on Tradesy and am waiting for my funds to come through.  I may remove the rest of my listings because this waiting around is BS...


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

bagnshoofetish said:


> Anyone here ever sell on Poshmark?  If so how long do they take to payout?
> 
> I sold 2 items on Tradesy and am waiting for my funds to come through.  I may remove the rest of my listings because this waiting around is BS...


Poshmark is very dependable with payouts.  At the most you wait 3 days after your item is delivered for your funds to be available, then the transfer to your bank account is pretty immediate.


----------



## bernz84

bagnshoofetish said:


> Anyone here ever sell on Poshmark?  If so how long do they take to payout?
> 
> I sold 2 items on Tradesy and am waiting for my funds to come through.  I may remove the rest of my listings because this waiting around is BS...


I recommend Poshmark if you want to get paid right away. Funds are delivered after 3 days, sometimes sooner if the buyer accepts the purchase. When a buyer accepts purchase, they are no longer allowed to return and the funds are released.

Poshmark has its issues, however. It is targeted to a younger audience and more than likely you get inundated with lowball offers depending on what brand you are listing. Also you need to be on top of your listings and "share" them regularly in order to get as much views as possible.

I used to prefer Tradesy much more over Poshmark, but these days I prefer Poshmark. At least Poshmark doesn't play these ridiculous games and hold my money hostage.


----------



## Fullcloset

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I'm wondering how wise that acquisition is, esp. given their apparent cash flow problems, and how much incremental stuff they will get to sell out of it.  Not sure how many women need to pay someone $400 to organize their closet and order some extra stuff online for them from their ipad.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet-concierge


Yes especially since they don't seem to be particularly well trained or experienced - Tradesy has an ad out looking for part timers to work as assistant stylists in New York - going to people's homes to go through their stuff. I'm not sure what kind of an interview process they have but there didn't seem to be any real qualifications. I'd be worried about going into some Kooks home.


----------



## Fullcloset

NANI1972 said:


> Just have to vent a little.... I really don't understand why "buyers" ask for a lower price on an item and you agree, change the price and never hear from them again. Very frustrating! ullhair:


Me too. I've had this happen too.. I had someone this past week ask for almost half price but I did it because the item was sitting for awhile & I was actually going to donate it (and a few other things) just to literally clear out some draw space. So I lowered the price to what she asked for and then messaged her - twice in 2 days - then she responded by saying no she wanted that price to INCLUDE the shipping! I told her no and raised the price back up. I never check my Tradesy anymore unless I get a message that prompts an action so it really it such a time suck.


----------



## whateve

The last payout I received took 22 days from delivery date to being deposited in paypal.


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> The last payout I received took 22 days from delivery date to being deposited in paypal.


It has been 11 days since my item was delivered, and still don't have my money to be transferred..Don't know when I will get it but then it will be another 10 days to get to paypal.  This is so wrong.


----------



## EGBDF

Is ANYONE getting funds released in 4-5 days anymore? I'm not.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Is ANYONE getting funds released in 4-5 days anymore? I'm not.


No, it's 9 to 13 days normally for me.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> No, it's 9 to 13 days normally for me.


Same for me....I just checked the FAQs and it only states that they'll hold funds up to 21 days...I thought it used to say something about 'typically released in 4-5 days' but can be held up to 21 days'. The page indicates it was updated a few months ago, and that's when I stopped getting my funds in 4-5 days. At least they took the misleading info out.


----------



## yellowbernie

EGBDF said:


> Is ANYONE getting funds released in 4-5 days anymore? I'm not.


Nope on day 12


----------



## bagnshoofetish

yellowbernie said:


> Nope on day 12



Same here. [emoji35]


----------



## bernz84

bagnshoofetish said:


> Same here. [emoji35]





yellowbernie said:


> Nope on day 12


Did either of you get an invite to rate Tradesy's service and if you'd recommend Tradesy to a friend? If so, I'd do it. I got this email, rated them, and gave feedback as to why I rated them the way I did. A day after, someone from Tradesy messaged me for whatever reason (I guess in response to my negative feedback), and after a message exchange my funds were automatically released that same day (5/20).

What was really deceptive about all of this was that earlier that day (5/20) my payouts indicated that my funds weren't going to be released until 5/28 on 11:05am (the post office delivered the item to my buyer on 5/8 at 11:05am). After the email exchange, my funds "magically" appeared as released on 5/20 on 12:00am. Once I saw that I immediately withdrew the funds to have them transferred over to Paypal...now I'm waiting for that and who knows how long _that _will take...


----------



## yellowbernie

bernz84 said:


> Did either of you get an invite to rate Tradesy's service and if you'd recommend Tradesy to a friend? If so, I'd do it. I got this email, rated them, and gave feedback as to why I rated them the way I did. A day after, someone from Tradesy messaged me for whatever reason (I guess in response to my negative feedback), and after a message exchange my funds were automatically released that same day (5/20).
> 
> What was really deceptive about all of this was that earlier that day (5/20) my payouts indicated that my funds weren't going to be released until 5/28 on 11:05am (the post office delivered the item to my buyer on 5/8 at 11:05am). After the email exchange, my funds "magically" appeared as released on 5/20 on 12:00am. Once I saw that I immediately withdrew the funds to have them transferred over to Paypal...now I'm waiting for that and who knows how long _that _will take...


I didn't get the invite to rate Tradesy or believe me I would.  This is just not right that they hold your money hostage for almost a month.


----------



## bernz84

yellowbernie said:


> I didn't get the invite to rate Tradesy or believe me I would.  This is just not right that they hold your money hostage for almost a month.


I agree, believe me. I had some choice words about it in the message exchange prior to having my funds released.

I know it pays to be "nice" (I worked in customer service for years so I've been on the receiving end of bad feedback, too), but when your company's (aka Tradesy's) rules are arbitrary and ambiguous _and _your client has done nothing to contribute to your money problems, you can't expect your clients to willingly accept your ridiculous terms & conditions with open arms.


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> Did either of you get an invite to rate Tradesy's service and if you'd recommend Tradesy to a friend? If so, I'd do it. I got this email, rated them, and gave feedback as to why I rated them the way I did. A day after, someone from Tradesy messaged me for whatever reason (I guess in response to my negative feedback), and after a message exchange my funds were automatically released that same day (5/20).
> 
> What was really deceptive about all of this was that earlier that day (5/20) my payouts indicated that my funds weren't going to be released until 5/28 on 11:05am (the post office delivered the item to my buyer on 5/8 at 11:05am). After the email exchange, my funds "magically" appeared as released on 5/20 on 12:00am. Once I saw that I immediately withdrew the funds to have them transferred over to Paypal...now I'm waiting for that and who knows how long _that _will take...


I think that might have just been coincidence. Like I said, most of my money is released on days 9 - 13. I rated them too with the same information. I didn't get a message from Tradesy regarding my rating.


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> I think that might have just been coincidence. Like I said, most of my money is released on days 9 - 13. I rated them too with the same information. I didn't get a message from Tradesy regarding my rating.


I think you could be right. I'm not sure why Tradesy messaged me back. It doesn't change how I feel, nor does it change their policy...so...what's the point? (not to you )


----------



## bagnshoofetish

bernz84 said:


> Did either of you get an invite to rate Tradesy's service and if you'd recommend Tradesy to a friend? If so, I'd do it. I got this email, rated them, and gave feedback as to why I rated them the way I did. A day after, someone from Tradesy messaged me for whatever reason (I guess in response to my negative feedback), and after a message exchange my funds were automatically released that same day (5/20).
> 
> What was really deceptive about all of this was that earlier that day (5/20) my payouts indicated that my funds weren't going to be released until 5/28 on 11:05am (the post office delivered the item to my buyer on 5/8 at 11:05am). After the email exchange, my funds "magically" appeared as released on 5/20 on 12:00am. Once I saw that I immediately withdrew the funds to have them transferred over to Paypal...now I'm waiting for that and who knows how long _that _will take...



No I have not received that invite.  As soon as I get my $ I’m done with these guys.  Don’t know how they stay in business.


----------



## jmc3007




----------



## jmc3007

bernz84 said:


> I think you could be right. I'm not sure why Tradesy messaged me back. It doesn't change how I feel, nor does it change their policy...so...what's the point? (not to you )


On desktop version only, if you click on the sender’s name in your mail box, you can see who it was ie another buyer or staff member.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

So they finally released my funds but its going to take another 7 days to transfer to my bank?  AND in addition to their fee they charged me 2.9% for the bank transfer?  I’m done with these jokers.


----------



## bernz84

bagnshoofetish said:


> So they finally released my funds but its going to take another 7 days to transfer to my bank?  AND in addition to their fee they charged me 2.9% for the bank transfer?  I’m done with these jokers.


Unfortunately, it might take longer than 7 days. I'm on day 9 since I transferred on 5/20 and I still don't have my money. Others here have been waiting for at least 10 days or so.

But who knows, maybe Tradesy considered last Saturday-Monday non-business days, so I probably won't see my actual money until next week. 

I googled them this morning and saw several posts from pissedconsumer.com . I wonder if some of the posters there include people from here.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

bernz84 said:


> Unfortunately, it might take longer than 7 days. I'm on day 9 since I transferred on 5/20 and I still don't have my money. Others here have been waiting for at least 10 days or so.
> 
> But who knows, maybe Tradesy considered last Saturday-Monday non-business days, so I probably won't see my actual money until next week.
> 
> I googled them this morning and saw several posts from pissedconsumer.com . I wonder if some of the posters there include people from here.



Ho-lee shhhh....


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> Unfortunately, it might take longer than 7 days. I'm on day 9 since I transferred on 5/20 and I still don't have my money. Others here have been waiting for at least 10 days or so.
> 
> But who knows, maybe Tradesy considered last Saturday-Monday non-business days, so I probably won't see my actual money until next week.
> 
> I googled them this morning and saw several posts from pissedconsumer.com . I wonder if some of the posters there include people from here.


My 5/18 transfer just got there yesterday, the 28th.


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> My 5/18 transfer just got there yesterday, the 28th.


This gives me hope. 
Thankfully I don’t need the money and I’m not angling to buy anything at this moment, but it’d be sure nice to have my cash right now


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

The pissed consumer site has a whole long screed about how they are burning through money.  It really makes the closet clean out company acquisition look moronic when sellers want to flee the site because their money is getting floated.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ladies, please advise. I sold a pair of brand new with everything Louboutins in size 5.5 and it was listed as such. The buyer and I engaged in a conversation where she asked me if I thought it was true to size. I said it ran big for me. She received the shoes today and said it was tight and wants to return. Is this a case of misrepresentation? Will she be able to get her money back or store credit?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

AnnaFreud said:


> Ladies, please advise. I sold a pair of brand new with everything Louboutins in size 5.5 and it was listed as such. The buyer and I engaged in a conversation where she asked me if I thought it was true to size. I said it ran big for me. She received the shoes today and said it was tight and wants to return. Is this a case of misrepresentation? Will she be able to get her money back or store credit?


I don't believe she should get a refund rather than a store credit because you said it ran big "for you."  As long as everything else in the listing description was accurate it should be fine.  I wouldn't try to engage with her further other than telling her to send them back to Tradesy because you don't want her "creating" a reason why the listing was otherwise inaccurate.


----------



## EGBDF

I just had funds released for an item after 3 days. Strange. And apparently the buyer returned it.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I just had funds released for an item after 3 days. Strange. And apparently the buyer returned it.


They may have returned it to one of those places you can return in person. I got my funds earlier once when that happened.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> They may have returned it to one of those places you can return in person. I got my funds earlier once when that happened.


Oh yes, of course this makes perfect sense.
But for those of us that sell things that never get returned.... we wait a month.


----------



## Rainey213

cindya said:


> Ok, well I guess I can't spell! Yes I went to college. Salwa b is a fraud not a "freud". I accepted the bag and to me it is a "super fake". it has a date code and tags but it smelled like plastic and the the stitching was just a little off. Of course I am not in any position to authenticate it and according to Tradesy it is authentic. I have requested the bag back. I intend to send it into LV repair to get a final answer. But still why would there be no receipt and why would Salwa b post a bag as "sold out everywhere" when it wasn't. And, why wouldn't she just cancel the order when I kindly requested that before I even received the bag. Oh, that's right, so a fool like me could spend $200 over retail on a fake bag.


My bag from her smells like plastic I’m so mad


----------



## Rainey213

https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...receipt-damier-ebene-canvas-leather/23451600/


Hey guys! What do you think real or fake?


----------



## Rainey213

https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...-beige-monogram-canvas-leather-tote/23378202/

This is the one I purchased but I’m going to get it authenticated


----------



## LL777

Rainey213 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...-beige-monogram-canvas-leather-tote/23378202/
> 
> This is the one I purchased but I’m going to get it authenticated


Did you receive a letter of authentication as she stated in the listing? I sold a few things to Salwa and bought a few bags from her. Never had any issues. She is very pleasant and I feel confident when I buy from her. I used to buy from her when Tradesy would have codes or when she was selling staff on Mercari. I believe it was a week when sellers didn’t pay any commission and buyer could use a 10% discount. Her prices are higher or at least equal to retail prices. So, I don’t understand why people would buy from her instead of buying from the retailer.


----------



## Rainey213

LL777 said:


> Did you receive a letter of authentication as she stated in the listing? I sold a few things to Salwa and bought a few bags from her. Never had any issues. She is very pleasant and I feel confident when I buy from her. I used to buy from her when Tradesy would have codes or when she was selling staff on Mercari. I believe it was a week when sellers didn’t pay any commission and buyer could use a 10% discount. Her prices are higher or at least equal to retail prices. So, I don’t understand why people would buy from her instead of buying from the retailer.


Yes it’s from Carol Diva and my receipt looks fake sadly and the purse smells like plastic. The purse was on sale for me too


----------



## BeenBurned

Rainey213 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...receipt-damier-ebene-canvas-leather/23451600/
> 
> 
> Hey guys! What do you think real or fake?





Rainey213 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...-beige-monogram-canvas-leather-tote/23378202/
> 
> This is the one I purchased but I’m going to get it authenticated





Rainey213 said:


> Yes it’s from Carol Diva and my receipt looks fake sadly and the purse smells like plastic. The purse was on sale for me too


I'd get an opinion from A4U. Do the $7.50 version first and if you need to more expensive one for disputes, you can get that later. There was a time that Carol had a decent reputation but she's made so many mistakes in the last 5-7 years that even if she authenticated an item I bought, I'd always question whether I got a fake or not. At least with a 2nd opinion, you can feel more comfortable if they agree with Carol.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

FINALLY my money transferred into my bank account. Almost one entire month after the day of sale!  
I will probably purchase from the site but will NEVER AGAIN sell from there.  There is no reason to hold a sellers money for that long.

Screw you Tradesy.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnshoofetish said:


> FINALLY my money transferred into my bank account. Almost one entire month after the day of sale!
> I will probably purchase from the site but will NEVER AGAIN sell from there.  There is no reason to hold a sellers money for that long.
> 
> Screw you Tradesy.



I haven't sold anything on Tradesy in a month so probably no loss for you if you leave them.  I know it it has been a month since I sold anything, because I don't have any pending $$ going into paypal from them, and I know their process takes a month.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I haven't sold anything on Tradesy in a month so probably no loss for you if you leave them.  I know it it has been a month since I sold anything, because I don't have any pending $$ going into paypal from them, and I know their process takes a month.


I have 5 recent sales that the money has not yet been released. The oldest is on day 8. It makes me a little nervous to have so many. But I'm selling enough that I don't want to leave. These are sales I may not have made on another site, at least so soon. One of them would have cost me over $50 to ship if I had sold it on ebay so I didn't even have it listed there.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I have 5 recent sales that the money has not yet been released. The oldest is on day 8. It makes me a little nervous to have so many. But I'm selling enough that I don't want to leave. These are sales I may not have made on another site, at least so soon. One of them would have cost me over $50 to ship if I had sold it on ebay so I didn't even have it listed there.


hmm ok well maybe its just me, or they've lowered me in their rankings because I complain so much!


----------



## whateve

I have a buyer who is having trouble checking out. She said that the only ways it will let her pay is Paypal, bank account or debit. She wants to use a credit card. When she puts in her number, she gets a message saying that isn't a debit card. How can I help her?

According to the FAQs, there isn't a separate place for debit cards, just credit cards. 
https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/218976018/how-can-i-pay/
Has it changed?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

whateve said:


> I have a buyer who is having trouble checking out. She said that the only ways it will let her pay is Paypal, bank account or debit. She wants to use a credit card. When she puts in her number, she gets a message saying that isn't a debit card. How can I help her?
> 
> According to the FAQs, there isn't a separate place for debit cards, just credit cards.
> https://www.tradesy.com/help/article/218976018/how-can-i-pay/
> Has it changed?



That's odd. I just purchased something from the Tradesy closet this morning and was able to check out with my credit card just fine. Maybe give Tradesy a call?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I just saw that on Poshmark you can now ship using flat rate boxes. Anyone know if this might apply to Tradesy as well? My local post office is always out of the standard "priority mail" boxes ,... so this would be amazing!


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> That's odd. I just purchased something from the Tradesy closet this morning and was able to check out with my credit card just fine. Maybe give Tradesy a call?


I emailed Tradesy last night. They said they thought she was trying to add a withdrawal method rather than a payment method. I gave my buyer the phone number and email of Tradesy but I don't know if she will just give up. She wanted to know where else it was listed and I told her I couldn't tell her. All she has to do is a Google shopping search and she would find it, and it would be cheaper for her too, but I can't tell her that.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I just saw that on Poshmark you can now ship using flat rate boxes. Anyone know if this might apply to Tradesy as well? My local post office is always out of the standard "priority mail" boxes ,... so this would be amazing!



I never ship in USPS boxes, never had any problems. I just put a label on an ordinary box


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> I never ship in USPS boxes, never had any problems. I just put a label on an ordinary box


You can't use flat rate boxes for tradesy shipping but you can use the non-FRB that you'd order from USPS.com. (You can also use ordinary boxes.)


----------



## Michelle1x

BeenBurned said:


> You can't use flat rate boxes for tradesy shipping but you can use the non-FRB that you'd order from USPS.com. (You can also use ordinary boxes.)


well... I'm not advocating this but I use the large flat rate boxes with Tradesy stuff I sell, literally all the time, and have never had any problems.


----------



## Michelle1x

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I just saw that on Poshmark you can now ship using flat rate boxes. Anyone know if this might apply to Tradesy as well? My local post office is always out of the standard "priority mail" boxes ,... so this would be amazing!


It is nice Poshmark allows this, but honestly I'd trade that feature for an option to ship something first class on that site.  I just sold a pair of cheap DVF sunglasses and by the time I paid their $6.99 shipping and their 20% commission- I am netting $27.  OK I get the fact that these are DVF sunglasses but the fees on Posh's low priced clientele destroy the site for me.  At least on tradesy I can ship with my own materials.


----------



## EGBDF

Michelle1x said:


> well... I'm not advocating this but I use the large flat rate boxes with Tradesy stuff I sell, literally all the time, and have never had any problems.


I recently realized that I had been using some flat rate boxes instead of the regular priority ones! I'm so glad it didn't cause issues. The boxes are almost the same size and I guess I had forgotten that I had a pack of flat rate boxes.


----------



## laurie00

EGBDF said:


> I recently realized that I had been using some flat rate boxes instead of the regular priority ones! I'm so glad it didn't cause issues. The boxes are almost the same size and I guess I had forgotten that I had a pack of flat rate boxes.


I always take my Tradesy packages to the post office to get them scanned right away -- I've used the flat rate boxes a couple times and they wouldn't let me send them as priority so I guess it all depends on your post office.


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> well... I'm not advocating this but I use the large flat rate boxes with Tradesy stuff I sell, literally all the time, and have never had any problems.


Unless packages are heavy and going across the country, the FRB prices are higher than non-flat rate. While I can't recall reading stories here (on TPF), there are cases that have been posted on the ebay boards where buyers get hit with postage due costs because sellers used FRB but paid the non-FRB price.


----------



## Michelle1x

BeenBurned said:


> Unless packages are heavy and going across the country, the FRB prices are higher than non-flat rate. While I can't recall reading stories here (on TPF), there are cases that have been posted on the ebay boards where buyers get hit with postage due costs because sellers used FRB but paid the non-FRB price.


Right thats what I am saying, I use the flat rate large box and stick the tradesy label on it, which means it is not technically flat rate postage.  A few times I actually took boxes this way to the post office at the counter and nobody said anything, I had no idea I was doing anything wrong.

I'll bet you anything that the post office actually prefers you use their boxes vs various odd size ones, they probably have a loosey goosey rule about it.  I'm not suggesting anybody else do this, though.


----------



## EGBDF

I've never had anyone on Tradesy message me asking for an unreasonable price reduction...but someone just asked for an additional 80% off a nwt bag...I don't even feel like responding.


----------



## GemsBerry

EGBDF said:


> I've never had anyone on Tradesy message me asking for an unreasonable price reduction...but someone just asked for an additional 80% off a nwt bag...I don't even feel like responding.


I have it all the time. most of my items are NWT premier designers. I receive "190?" "will u take 500?" for $1-2K items.
On Poshmark I counter once, if they decline or keep lowballing I block them. I wish you could do the same on Tradesy.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I've never had anyone on Tradesy message me asking for an unreasonable price reduction...but someone just asked for an additional 80% off a nwt bag...I don't even feel like responding.


I just had one of those on ebay. (I do have a b.o. option but I don't accept 80% off.) I haven't responded yet because I'm trying to decide whether to block, counter or just decline!


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> I just had one of those on ebay. (I do have a b.o. option but I don't accept 80% off.) I haven't responded yet because I'm trying to decide whether to block, counter or just decline!


I always counter, doesn't hurt


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I have it all the time. most of my items are NWT premier designers. I receive "190?" "will u take 500?" for $1-2K items.
> On Poshmark I counter once, if they decline or keep lowballing I block them. I wish you could do the same on Tradesy.


I block them on posh too!!! with such a pleasure lol


----------



## hallobeanme

I sold an item on Tradesy on 5/25.  Item delivered on 5/31.  Funds released/request made to transfer funds to my bank account on 6/14.  Today is 6/26 I still don't see my money in my account.  A whole month after the sale they're still holding my money hostage--$3880 after all the commissions and fees.


----------



## Cismith

hallobeanme said:


> I sold an item on Tradesy on 5/25.  Item delivered on 5/31.  Funds released/request made to transfer funds to my bank account on 6/14.  Today is 6/26 I still don't see my money in my account.  A whole month after the sale they're still holding my money hostage--$3880 after all the commissions and fees.


Not good. But, they do say it can take 7 or more business days after transfer is initiated. Today would be the 9th. business day. You should call them.


----------



## hallobeanme

Cismith said:


> Not good. But, they do say it can take 7 or more business days after transfer is initiated. Today would be the 9th. business day. You should call them.


I can never reach anybody when I call .  I sent an email inquiry instead and I'll see if I get any response back.


----------



## GemsBerry

hallobeanme said:


> I sold an item on Tradesy on 5/25.  Item delivered on 5/31.  Funds released/request made to transfer funds to my bank account on 6/14.  Today is 6/26 I still don't see my money in my account.  A whole month after the sale they're still holding my money hostage--$3880 after all the commissions and fees.


It's "new normal". I'm on 12th day waiting for funds release (used to be 9 days) and it will take 13+ days for transfer. I bet they would add addl 4-5 days using 4th of July as an excuse. Sigh...


----------



## GemsBerry

Now after I emailed Tradesy about payouts (I make sure I do, otherwise they may claim sellers are happy since they don't complain), I can't access my account and my items. I wonder if it's a sitewide issue or it's due to my email?


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Now after I emailed Tradesy about payouts (I make sure I do, otherwise they may claim sellers are happy since they don't complain), I can't access my account and my items. I wonder if it's a sitewide issue or it's due to my email?


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 4113153


TY, I also checked on Twitter, Tradesy is down.


----------



## laurie00

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 4113153


I'm getting the same message so must be a site wide issue.


----------



## CSamoylov

Cismith said:


> Not good. But, they do say it can take 7 or more business days after transfer is initiated. Today would be the 9th. business day. You should call them.


I sell privately and as a business seller with them and have yet to be paid for an item for $38 that sold over a month ago and am waiting now 15 days for another payout.


----------



## hallobeanme

So my funds still hasn't appeared in my account from 5/25 sale as of today 6/27. I did get a generic response from Tradesy to my inquiry:

"Thanks for following up. Remember, transfers take *7 or more business days to process after withdrawing* from your Manage Payout Page. This is the same timeframe all of your transfers have processed in. Depending on your bank, there may be an additional short delay before funds appear in your PayPal, debit card, or checking account (ACH).

I can confirm that your 6/14 and 6/17 transfers are processing properly, and you should see the funds soon. If you have any other questions, don’t hesitate to reply and we’d be happy to help."

So in other words we just have to wait and wait and wait


----------



## GemsBerry

hallobeanme said:


> So my funds still hasn't appeared in my account from 5/25 sale as of today 6/27. I did get a generic response from Tradesy to my inquiry:
> 
> "Thanks for following up. Remember, transfers take *7 or more business days to process after withdrawing* from your Manage Payout Page. This is the same timeframe all of your transfers have processed in. Depending on your bank, there may be an additional short delay before funds appear in your PayPal, debit card, or checking account (ACH).
> 
> I can confirm that your 6/14 and 6/17 transfers are processing properly, and you should see the funds soon. If you have any other questions, don’t hesitate to reply and we’d be happy to help."
> 
> So in other words we just have to wait and wait and wait


I got the same response and a piece of new BS
_"Once that window closes and a return has not been requested, the details of the sale may be selected by an algorithm built into our website, which sends selected sales over to our security team. 
Orders are selected by an algorithm built to select orders that may be at risk varying by price, brand and previous issues with similar sales. Orders may also be selected for review if there are any issues or things that aspects to be reviewed in regards to the transactional details. Once the review and process is completed by our security team and the funds can securely be sent to you, they will be released to your Tradesy account."_
so they can hold funds eternally if their "algorythm" selects something, anything. I believe there's no such algorythm, it's just an excuse.


----------



## hallobeanme

GemsBerry said:


> I got the same response and a piece of new BS
> _"Once that window closes and a return has not been requested, the details of the sale may be selected by an algorithm built into our website, which sends selected sales over to our security team.
> Orders are selected by an algorithm built to select orders that may be at risk varying by price, brand and previous issues with similar sales. Orders may also be selected for review if there are any issues or things that aspects to be reviewed in regards to the transactional details. Once the review and process is completed by our security team and the funds can securely be sent to you, they will be released to your Tradesy account."_
> so they can hold funds eternally if their "algorythm" selects something, anything. I believe there's no such algorythm, it's just an excuse.



I agree. It's total BS. And after they finally decide to release funds to your Tradesy account it takes another 2-3 weeks (if you're lucky) for it to appear in Paypal or back account.  It's getting more and more ridiculous.


----------



## NANI1972

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I just saw that on Poshmark you can now ship using flat rate boxes. Anyone know if this might apply to Tradesy as well? My local post office is always out of the standard "priority mail" boxes ,... so this would be amazing!



You can order boxes from Usps online.


----------



## yellowbernie

On day 15 for my money to be transferred to paypal...There should be something we can do..This is unacceptable.


----------



## anthrosphere

yellowbernie said:


> On day 15 for my money to be transferred to paypal...There should be something we can do..This is unacceptable.


Maybe you can try filing a BBB complaint? Tradesy will respond to it and check on the status of your funds. It’s not much but it will get their attention.


----------



## Cismith

yellowbernie said:


> On day 15 for my money to be transferred to paypal...There should be something we can do..This is unacceptable.


I’m in same boat. Something tells me things aren’t so great at tradesy. They owe me about $3000 right now. Has anyone gotten their money in the last week?


----------



## whateve

Cismith said:


> I’m in same boat. Something tells me things aren’t so great at tradesy. They owe me about $3000 right now. Has anyone gotten their money in the last week?


I got money yesterday from a 6/13 transfer. This is the longest it has ever taken.


----------



## Joyjoy7

My funds from a sale on 6/11 released yesterday....Who knows how long it will take to travel to Paypal!!


----------



## Cismith

whateve said:


> I got money yesterday from a 6/13 transfer. This is the longest it has ever taken.


It took 16 days after you transferred to get your funds?


----------



## yellowbernie

I'm also waiting on a transfer that I did on Monday..My total of the two is $1700.00 usd.  I think we should all complain to the BBB this is just nonsense.  Why should they keep our money for so long.  I waited over 10 days just to get it released in Tradesy, then another 15 or more days to paypal or bank account.  Something is off.

When I started selling on Tradesy several years ago, your money would be released in 4 days in Tradesy and if you transferred to paypal or your bank, it was about 3 days.


----------



## GemsBerry

Cismith said:


> I’m in same boat. Something tells me things aren’t so great at tradesy. They owe me about $3000 right now. Has anyone gotten their money in the last week?





yellowbernie said:


> I'm also waiting on a transfer that I did on Monday..My total of the two is $1700.00 usd.  I think we should all complain to the BBB this is just nonsense.  Why should they keep our money for so long.  I waited over 10 days just to get it released in Tradesy, then another 15 or more days to paypal or bank account.  Something is off.
> 
> When I started selling on Tradesy several years ago, your money would be released in 4 days in Tradesy and if you transferred to paypal or your bank, it was about 3 days.


End of quarter, I guess. They need to look good on paper and are trying to roll all June payments to July. the same happened in Dec 2017, transfer time increased, but now it's worst ever. Meaning more cash problems, plus Tracy's costly divorce?
I just make sure I email them aka "contact business first". then if someone starts a class action I'll jump in.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hmmm. Where are Tradesy's cheerleaders now? 

Does anyone remember that when Tradesy started, new members (aka Tradesy employees/partners) would chime in telling how great they were? And if a problem was raised by someone, a Tradesy employee pretending to be another client would tell how they had a similar issue handled. 

This situation reminds me of the Expedited Funds Availability Act passed by Congress when it was determined that 
banks were withholding customers' funds longer than necessary, claiming that checks needed to clear. 

Although different, the concept is similar in that Tradesy is withholding YOUR access to YOUR money. Whether the Federal Reserve would view Tradesy as acting as a bank or not, I don't know. (Paypal is required to release funds within acceptable timeframes.) 

They have Contact information on the Federal Reserve website. I'd start there. I suspect that if the federal reserve gets involved with Tradesy, you'll get your money.


----------



## whateve

Cismith said:


> It took 16 days after you transferred to get your funds?


Yep.


----------



## NANI1972

I haven’t sold anything on Tradesy since May 17...... Longest stretch of time ever not selling anything on there, and I’ve been selling on there since Tradesy started. I think Tradesy has had its day and has priced itself out of the market by raising commissions and having unfair pay out practices for sellers.  Tradesy was my favorite market selling platform back in the day when the commission was reasonable and they respected their smalltime sellers, too bad they forgot us smalltime sellers who got them where they are today and now it seems they’re barely staying above water because of their greedy commissions increases and holding sellers money for an  unreasonable amount of time.


----------



## yellowbernie

Finally got my money on the small one..It was 16 days since transfer to paypal.  The larger amount is on day 6 counting down the days...ugh!!


----------



## bagduchess

I'm so happy I checked this thread before impulse buying on Tradesy. Thanks, guys


----------



## bernz84

bagduchess said:


> I'm so happy I checked this thread before impulse buying on Tradesy. Thanks, guys


Buying should be fine for the most part. I haven’t bought but my friend has and she loves Tradesy for that.

It’s selling that is a nightmare.


----------



## bernz84

The Glassdoor reviews on Tradesy haven't gotten any better. I dunno about you all, but when I see poor reviews on Glassdoor, it means the business isn’t doing well. 

Tracy DiNunzio sounds like a real piece of work. I feel sorry for anyone who has to work under her.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

NANI1972 said:


> I haven’t sold anything on Tradesy since May 17...... Longest stretch of time ever not selling anything on there, and I’ve been selling on there since Tradesy started. I think Tradesy has had its day and has priced itself out of the market by raising commissions and having unfair pay out practices for sellers.  Tradesy was my favorite market selling platform back in the day when the commission was reasonable and they respected their smalltime sellers, too bad they forgot us smalltime sellers who got them where they are today and now it seems they’re barely staying above water because of their greedy commissions increases and holding sellers money for an  unreasonable amount of time.



Yes.. the commission increase and transfer time for funds is TERRIBLE. My sales have been soso. At least it seems like they are now living up to their word with more promotions. it seems like they had coupon codes about two weeks apart recently which really helps. At this point, the only reason why i'm sticking to them is because of the return protection as a seller and ease-free shipping label. I like that they eat up the return as long as it's described correctly. I've had nightmare situations where I was out of funds and items for months on ends on EBay. If they decide to get rid of this feature then I will definitely run away from the website.


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yes.. the commission increase and transfer time for funds is TERRIBLE. My sales have been soso. At least it seems like they are now living up to their word with more promotions. it seems like they had coupon codes about two weeks apart recently which really helps. At this point, the only reason why i'm sticking to them is because of the return protection as a seller and ease-free shipping label. I like that they eat up the return as long as it's described correctly. I've had nightmare situations where I was out of funds and items for months on ends on EBay. If they decide to get rid of this feature then I will definitely run away from the website.


It reminded me that Tradesy used speeding up payouts as the reason for commission increase among other excuses. how cynical...


----------



## wyu1229

After reading this thread, I cannot agree more than what you guys have said. I have sold over $50,000 worth of merchandise on Tradesy and they are taking more than a month to send me my money. Not to mention nonexistent customer service, a return policy that they don't follow, and ridiculous 23% commission fees. 

If anyone lives in the New York City area and wants to 1) join me in launching a competing site and 2) starting a class action lawsuit, please send me a private message.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

wyu1229 said:


> After reading this thread, I cannot agree more than what you guys have said. I have sold over $50,000 worth of merchandise on Tradesy and they are taking more than a month to send me my money. Not to mention nonexistent customer service, a return policy that they don't follow, and ridiculous 23% commission fees.
> 
> If anyone lives in the New York City area and wants to 1) join me in launching a competing site and 2) starting a class action lawsuit, please send me a private message.



Although I would love to see it, people have been talking about a class action against Tradesy for some time and it hasn't materialized.  I think they have covered their butts by just putting in the language that your funds transfer could take "7 business days or more" and by using the site you are consenting to that.


----------



## Michelle1x

So my tradesy paypal transfers have hit a new low for me.  I transferred a tiny amt of money to paypal early on June 23, which was a Saturday.  2 weeks later still no cash.  This transfer was less than $100.  sheesh man.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> So my tradesy paypal transfers have hit a new low for me.  I transferred a tiny amt of money to paypal early on June 23, which was a Saturday.  2 weeks later still no cash.  This transfer was less than $100.  sheesh man.


I don't think the amount has a bearing. I'm still waiting for 6/22 and 6/25 transfers.


----------



## ML_chanel

I am waiting on a transfer of over two weeks  Tradesy seems to be in trouble. Even their merchandise isn’t what it used to be, I used to love shopping on Tradesy and now the quality products seem to be few and far between.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I don't think the amount has a bearing. I'm still waiting for 6/22 and 6/25 transfers.


OK, I'm waiting for 6/23 and 6/25.  Its bee way over 7 days for all of us.  Lets see what happens next week.


----------



## GemsBerry

It's more like 13 days waiting for payouts and 16 days for transfer (can be additional 1-2 days for July Fourth).


----------



## EGBDF

EGBDF said:


> I just had funds released for an item after 3 days. Strange. And apparently the buyer returned it.





whateve said:


> They may have returned it to one of those places you can return in person. I got my funds earlier once when that happened.


So this item was just relisted by the person who bought it from me (back in May.) I wonder what happened, because they had returned it.


----------



## whateve

I just got my funds in Paypal from my 6/22 withdrawal. So 16 days.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I just got my funds in Paypal from my 6/22 withdrawal. So 16 days.


Yeah just at this exact same moment I got my 6/23 funds.
Maybe the person who releases these was on vacation.  16 days - wow, just wow.


----------



## BeenBurned

This has been bugging me for a while. It strikes me as illegal (at worst) and unethical (at best) for Tradesy to be denying its sellers access to their own money for such extended periods.

In holding and keeping control of your money and disallowing you access to it for however long Tradesy deems "appropriate," I'm sure that the department that regulates banks would consider Tradesy to be acting as a bank.

When Congress passed the  Expedited Funds Availability Act (PDF) in 1987, they put limitations on the amount of time banks can hold funds from their account holders as well as requiring that some of those funds be immediately available.

And in 2003 when they passed the  Check Clearing for the 21st Century Act (PDF), there were requirements set by which funds needed to be released.

I suspect that Tradesy wouldn't want to pi$$ off the Federal Reserve in the event Tradesy is violating the law so some of you who've had your funds held for way too long might consider banding together to inquire of the government whether Tradesy is in violation.

For the small amounts of money involved, Tradesy is not appropriate in holding these small amounts from so many sellers.

In fact, perhaps contacting Tradesy to let them know you're considering filing a complaint might get the release of your money expedited. MHO.
https://www.federalreserve.gov/paymentsystems/regcc-about.htm


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> This has been bugging me for a while. It strikes me as illegal (at worst) and unethical (at best) for Tradesy to be denying its sellers access to their own money for such extended periods.
> 
> In holding and keeping control of your money and disallowing you access to it for however long Tradesy deems "appropriate," I'm sure that the department that regulates banks would consider Tradesy to be acting as a bank.
> 
> When Congress passed the  Expedited Funds Availability Act (PDF) in 1987, they put limitations on the amount of time banks can hold funds from their account holders as well as requiring that some of those funds be immediately available.
> 
> And in 2003 when they passed the  Check Clearing for the 21st Century Act (PDF), there were requirements set by which funds needed to be released.
> 
> I suspect that Tradesy wouldn't want to pi$$ off the Federal Reserve in the event Tradesy is violating the law so some of you who've had your funds held for way too long might consider banding together to inquire of the government whether Tradesy is in violation.
> 
> For the small amounts of money involved, Tradesy is not appropriate in holding these small amounts from so many sellers.
> 
> In fact, perhaps contacting Tradesy to let them know you're considering filing a complaint might get the release of your money expedited. MHO.
> https://www.federalreserve.gov/paymentsystems/regcc-about.htm


Unfortunately I don't think the federal reserve rules apply because your seller's account at tradesy is not a demand deposit account.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

mimi_buckley said:


> I am waiting on a transfer of over two weeks  Tradesy seems to be in trouble. Even their merchandise isn’t what it used to be, I used to love shopping on Tradesy and now the quality products seem to be few and far between.


Sellers are leaving the site or restricting what they are listing due to the length of time it takes to get paid.  I no longer list any items over $1,000 on the site.


----------



## Michelle1x

Well, I recieved an "identity verification" letter from the IRS this year, which delayed my tax refund by 3 mos, so I think there are systemic loopholes in identify verification that companies can use to delay your funds, legally (unfortunately).


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Unfortunately I don't think the federal reserve rules apply because your seller's account at tradesy is not a demand deposit account.


I realize that but my point is that a website can't put unreasonable TOS in its policies and expect that just because it's there, it's legal. I don't believe this would be legal; at least not for the amount of time Tradesy is holding the money.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> I realize that but my point is that a website can't put unreasonable TOS in its policies and expect that just because it's there, it's legal. I don't believe this would be legal; at least not for the amount of time Tradesy is holding the money.


My day job is as a lawyer and I've wracked my brain, trust me.  If there were a good lawsuit here it would have already been picked up the plaintiffs class action lawyers.  Amazon holds some sellers' funds up to 90 days.  There's no law preventing it as long as terms are disclosed up front.  If there are any other lawyers out there with ideas on this, feel free to chime in.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> My day job is as a lawyer and I've wracked my brain, trust me.  If there were a good lawsuit here it would have already been picked up the plaintiffs class action lawyers.  Amazon holds some sellers' funds up to 90 days.  There's no law preventing it as long as terms are disclosed up front.  If there are any other lawyers out there with ideas on this, feel free to chime in.



I guess the starting point would be where a firm differentiation is between a bank and Tradesy behaving like one?  Do they make interest on funds that are held?


----------



## ML_chanel

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Sellers are leaving the site or restricting what they are listing due to the length of time it takes to get paid.  I no longer list any items over $1,000 on the site.


I can't say I blame you. I turned to Tradesy for some of my sales because I have no feedback on Ebay and hated that I lost so much on consignment. I thought it would be less of a hassle....I haven't had any major issues as of yet (knock on wood) but I hope that they are quicker with payouts in the future and can somehow attract their old sellers back so that the site has quality offerings again.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

bagnshoofetish said:


> I guess the starting point would be where a firm differentiation is between a bank and Tradesy behaving like one?  Do they make interest on funds that are held?


Well the defining term on the Fed Reserve info BeenBurned posted is "demand deposit account."  So that is like a checking account or paypal where you can put money in and then get it back out at your request.  It's not the same as Tradesy.  You're not putting your money in; money is coming in from sales and then you can withdraw when the sale is "cleared"  Tradesy is more like an escrow account.

ETA I have heard of some people reporting tradesy to state attorney generals for unfair trade practices, but I don't know that I have heard of any state attorney general taking any official action against tradesy.


----------



## BeenBurned

bagnshoofetish said:


> I guess the starting point would be where a firm differentiation is between a bank and Tradesy behaving like one? * Do they make interest on funds that are held?*


While I have no evidence, I have little doubt they make whatever the "low" interest is. And with the amount of money they're holding, it'd be more than a few dollars they're earning by profiting on the float.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

BeenBurned said:


> While I have no evidence, I have little doubt they make whatever the "low" interest is. And with the amount of money they're holding, it'd be more than a few dollars they're earning by profiting on the float.



That seems to me like illegal profiteering on their part when they already take a percentage of sales and charge for the bank transfers.  
What a scam.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Just some prospective (I’m testing out new selling venues): 

I recently tested out StockX. It’s still pretty new and I didn’t expect to sell something so soon (buyer market seems almost non-existent). I sold a limited edition Neverfull on July 4th. Shipped on the 6th, received by the company today (7/9). Item was checked in at 1:50 pm. Payment was released at 1:58pm. Payment hit my PayPal at 2:00pm. So yeah, this security thing Tradesy is claiming is boogus.


----------



## GemsBerry

it's unethical paying practices and false advertising about transfer times, they can be held accountable for that. because what they say in TOU is a blatant lie. up 21 days waiting for funds for verified sellers? 7 days for transfer depending on your bank? give me a break. and they keep pushing boundaries, it's *over a month *now since shipping.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> it's unethical paying practices and false advertising about transfer times, they can be held accountable for that. because what they say in TOU is a blatant lie. up 21 days waiting for funds for verified sellers? 7 days for transfer depending on your bank? give me a break. and they keep pushing boundaries, it's *over a month *now since shipping.


It is 21 days to have your funds released for transfer after the buyer receives the item, not from when you ship.  Then is is "7 or more business days" from when you request transfer for the funds to hit your account.  So total 28 "or more" business days from buyer receipt.  They have covered their butts with the time description.


----------



## whateve

I just got my funds from my 6/25 transfer.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It is 21 days to have your funds released for transfer after the buyer receives the item, not from when you ship.


I know that well. for seller when you ship matters because legally since that moment you are both out of money and the item.
Tradesy can be held accountable for this, the way they use "security checks" and blame your bank for delays, none of it happens. they've gotta prove it, in reality they just don't send you money until day 28th, they do it manually.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

They are clearly making money off the interest of those funds held.  I’m curious to know what that figure is monthly off thousands of dollars in the sellers sales.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> I know that well. for seller when you ship matters because legally since that moment you are both out of money and the item.
> Tradesy can be held accountable for this, the way they use "security checks" and blame your bank for delays, none of it happens. they've gotta prove it, in reality they just don't send you money until day 28th, they do it manually.


Look, I really hate the system too, but it's not helping anyone to say they can be held accountable if they cannot.  In what way can they be held accountable?  Let's find an ACTUAL law that applies that will work.  The only thing I can think of is to report for unfair trade practices, but again, I believe they have been reported already and nothing has happened.


----------



## whateve

I think that if there were a big lawsuit against Tradesy, they would not survive. Then none of us would get our money. 

I do think they must be violating laws by taking money back from people after an item has been sold more than once. They can't prove that the item is the original.


----------



## EGBDF

I wonder if the CEO's being sued by her estranged husband will have an effect on Tradesy. I feel like putting my closet on vacation until I get some of my payouts. It's nice to make a sale, but only if I know I'll actually get the money lol.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Look, I really hate the system too, but it's not helping anyone to say they can be held accountable if they cannot.  In what way can they be held accountable?  Let's find an ACTUAL law that applies that will work.  The only thing I can think of is to report for unfair trade practices, but again, I believe they have been reported already and nothing has happened.


I think it depends how and by whom they have been reported. there are a lot of pissed sellers who post pages of neg reviews, it's hard to make sense of it. often it looks like the seller had issues herself and doesn't have credibility. also these reports pile up. Nothing has been done yet, but it can reach critical mass and get go.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> I think it depends how and by whom they have been reported. there are a lot of pissed sellers who post pages of neg reviews, it's hard to make sense of it. often it looks like the seller had issues herself and doesn't have credibility. also these reports pile up. Nothing has been done yet, but it can reach critical mass and get go.


I agree that some of the online complainers seem a little wacko.  Everyone normal who has some cred should go file a report with their state AG.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I do think they must be violating laws by taking money back from people after an item has been sold more than once. They can't prove that the item is the original.[/QUOTE]

What do you mean by this?  When they sell returns from their own closet?


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> it's unethical paying practices and false advertising about transfer times, they can be held accountable for that. because what they say in TOU is a blatant lie. up 21 days waiting for funds for verified sellers? 7 days for transfer depending on your bank? give me a break. and they keep pushing boundaries, it's *over a month *now since shipping.


I called yesterday to see how come my funds have not been released from a sale over 18 days ago. The CS rep told to reach out to the buyer and have her message me that she loves the item. If the buyer does this they will release the funds asap. This is BS!!! I have many buyers that have bought items and message me that they love the item and they still don't release the funds earlier. The manager is also a f""" liar. She told the CS rep that she would call me back yesterday and of course she never did!!! She was standing right next to hear when I called, but didn't want to talk to me. What a b****


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I do think they must be violating laws by taking money back from people after an item has been sold more than once. They can't prove that the item is the original.



What do you mean by this?  When they sell returns from their own closet?[/QUOTE]
There have been a few people on this thread that were accused of selling a fake after their money was released, and the buyer either returned it or resold it herself. Then the new buyer claimed it was fake. So it wasn't the original buyer; it had changed hands several times. Someone told me about a sale she made. After a few months, the buyer resold it. Then her buyer's buyer returned it. Tradesy resold it and it was returned again. At that point, Tradesy accused the original seller of selling a fake and tried to take the money back. This was a year after the first sale and it had changed hands several times.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> I called yesterday to see how come my funds have not been released from a sale over 18 days ago. The CS rep told to reach out to the buyer and have her message me that she loves the item. If the buyer does this they will release the funds asap. This is BS!!! I have many buyers that have bought items and message me that they love the item and they still don't release the funds earlier. The manager is also a f""" liar. She told the CS rep that she would call me back yesterday and of course she never did!!! She was standing right next to hear when I called, but didn't want to talk to me. What a b****


Oh really? they just wrote me the opposite in Spring. here's quote from email from Tradesy in response to request to release my funds based on customer's thankful note.

"Sara (Tradesy)
Apr 16, 12:22 PM PDT
_Hi XX,
Thanks for contacting us and sorry for any trouble.
We are no longer releasing earnings based upon buyer messages. No worries,
I've released your earnings for this sale as a One Time Courtesy.
I'll go ahead and note your account. Thanks in advance for your understanding. 
If you need any further assistance, please feel free to reach out at anytime. 
Have a great day_!"


----------



## bagnshoofetish

A One Time Courtesy???  Its YOUR money!


----------



## GemsBerry

bagnshoofetish said:


> A One Time Courtesy???  Its YOUR money!


Yup. but "don't you worry".


----------



## EGBDF

sheesh. still waiting for my money. 15 days after delivery for funds to be released and now on day 15 after requesting payout. so, 30 days after delivery and no money for my sale.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Well they're running a big promo right now on top of sales/markdowns, there are some designer bargains to be had in the tradesy proprietary closets.  They must need to really clear out returns inventory.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I just got my funds from my 6/25 transfer.


I got my 6/22 funds on the same day you did- but my 6/25 request just came through today.  So I waited 2 days longer than you for the second one.
No rhyme or reason to this, really.  My 6/25 transfer was only $123.  I used to save up my withdrawals but with these delays, now I request transfer the minute anything comes through.


----------



## Michelle1x

EGBDF said:


> sheesh. still waiting for my money. 15 days after delivery for funds to be released and now on day 15 after requesting payout. so, 30 days after delivery and no money for my sale.


Are you transferring to a bank?  Paypal is a little faster, but not much.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Are you transferring to a bank?  Paypal is a little faster, but not much.


It used to be faster. I don't think so anymore. I've been transferring to paypal and it has been over 2 weeks.


----------



## GemsBerry

For the record it was 13th day for payouts and now it's 16th day for transfer and still counting.


----------



## legaldiva

I liked Tradesy when they first started, but I don't think they are very transparent in their quest to obtain the most amount from stacked fees.  I really don't like the transfer fee ... i think it's a way to skim more off hte top by advertising a lower final value fee than what you actually pay.  They have quick CS, though.


----------



## GemsBerry

Weirdly, after my post here yesterday funds finally hit my Paypal on 16th day. Today I had "diarrhea of transfers" to PP from 15, 14, 13 and 12 days ago. everything came with 40 min intervals. I wonder what's going on...


----------



## LL777

It’s so weird, it’s only day 5 after my item was delivered and my earnings are already available


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> It’s so weird, it’s only day 5 after my item was delivered and my earnings are already available


I hope this means they've changed!


----------



## GemsBerry

LL777 said:


> It’s so weird, it’s only day 5 after my item was delivered and my earnings are already available





whateve said:


> I hope this means they've changed!


Or some complaints to AG and/or FR triggered some changes.
but actually it's similar to Dec 2017, when payments and transfers were held longer in Dec, then they started rolling in Jan. this time it was half-year in June,  then it's kinda got fixed in July. temporary at least.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> Or some complaints to AG and/or FR triggered some changes.
> but actually it's similar to Dec 2017, when payments and transfers were held longer in Dec, then they started rolling in Jan. this time it was half-year in June,  then it's kinda got fixed in July. temporary at least.



Perhaps they needed the numbers to show a good quarter to their investors? I can definitely see that coming from Tradesy.


----------



## LL777

ThisVNchick said:


> Perhaps they needed the numbers to show a good quarter to their investors? I can definitely see that coming from Tradesy.


How would keeping cash show that they had a good quarter?


----------



## GemsBerry

LL777 said:


> How would keeping cash show that they had a good quarter?


more like cashflow troubles. and keeping cash still makes balance look nicer when you didn't meet the goal and your ratios suck.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> Or some complaints to AG and/or FR triggered some changes.
> but actually it's similar to Dec 2017, when payments and transfers were held longer in Dec, then they started rolling in Jan. this time it was half-year in June,  then it's kinda got fixed in July. temporary at least.


Guys [Gals], the Federal Reserve is not relevant to Tradesy.
In any event, I don't think anything is "fixed"; I think it is still random.  I had a larger sale released after five days but still have several smaller sales sitting unreleased.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Guys [Gals], the Federal Reserve is not relevant to Tradesy.
> In any event, I don't think anything is "fixed"; I think it is still random.  I had a larger sale released after five days but still have several smaller sales sitting unreleased.


sharing your timeline for releases would be more helpful


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> sharing your timeline for releases would be more helpful


Well they have been very random.  I had one pair of shoes that were returned, and the money (over $500) was released for transfer lightening fast, like 5 days after delivery.  They must have been returned and reauthenticated right away.  Then I had several sales of $100 each pieces of costume jewelry that don't appear to have been returned and the money still hasn't been released over 10 days after delivery.  The amount of time to get to my bank account is still about 2 weeks though after release.  That has not changed.  In order to not drive myself crazy I now just wait until about the 2 week mark to check if the money hit my account and don't start freaking out unless it hasn't.  It has pretty much always made it in the 2 week mark.  It's ridiculously slow, but we all have our reasons why we still put up with it (more sales).


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Well they have been very random.  I had one pair of shoes that were returned, and the money (over $500) was released for transfer lightening fast, like 5 days after delivery.  They must have been returned and reauthenticated right away.  Then I had several sales of $100 each pieces of costume jewelry that don't appear to have been returned and the money still hasn't been released over 10 days after delivery.  The amount of time to get to my bank account is still about 2 weeks though after release.  That has not changed.  In order to not drive myself crazy I now just wait until about the 2 week mark to check if the money hit my account and don't start freaking out unless it hasn't.  It has pretty much always made it in the 2 week mark.  It's ridiculously slow, but we all have our reasons why we still put up with it (more sales).


that's interesting about returns. at some point Tradesy held returns in limbo, transfer time for returns was longer unless it's returned on the spot. I haven't had returns for a couple of months.
I also wonder if buyer feedback has anything to do with transfer time. if they give you high rating Tradesy may take it into consideration.


----------



## DutchGirl007

I sold what will be my last item on Tradesy on 6/25, funds available to transfer out on 7/12 to PAYPAL, still no
Money as of today.  
I called Tradesy who said they hear these complaints all day long.
They also said when you sign up, you agree to their terms.
I told them I signed up years ago before these changes happened but it doesn’t matter you are subject to the rules as long as you accept.
I have files a complaint with BBB and I think you all should do the same.  Go through the process and help get them reported, perhaps it will assist in deterring renewal
of their business license, eventually.
I am done with them, and deleted my account.  
It was great while it lasted, but everything comes to an end eventually.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## GemsBerry

new codes


----------



## ThisVNchick

So last week I sold two items on Tradesy. They were sold on separate days. I decided to look at the sales page today and noticed that Tradesy took a lower commission on one of the items. On the first item that I sold, the page states that 19.8% commission was taken. But on the second sale, it says 15%. They were both jewelry pieces. Any ideas why/how this happened?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> So last week I sold two items on Tradesy. They were sold on separate days. I decided to look at the sales page today and noticed that Tradesy took a lower commission on one of the items. On the first item that I sold, the page states that 19.8% commission was taken. But on the second sale, it says 15%. They were both jewelry pieces. Any ideas why/how this happened?


I don't see any place on my sales page that shows the percentage. I only see that when I list. Anything under $50, they charge a flat rate of $7.50, so if you sold something for $49.99, the commission is only 15%.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I don't see any place on my sales page that shows the percentage. I only see that when I list. Anything under $50, they charge a flat rate of $7.50, so if you sold something for $49.99, the commission is only 15%.



I’m on mobile so perhaps it’s different but here’s a screen shot of what the payout breakdown is. 

The item was sold for $660.50 shipping included.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I’m on mobile so perhaps it’s different but here’s a screen shot of what the payout breakdown is.
> 
> The item was sold for $660.50 shipping included.
> 
> View attachment 4152503


I have no idea. Did you suddenly get approved for a business account? Did you list it a long time ago when the commission was still 15%?


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I have no idea. Did you suddenly get approved for a business account? Did you list it a long time ago when the commission was still 15%?



No business account, I only have about 6-7 items in my closet and probably sell one item a month since I have ridiculously high asking prices to compensate for the 25% selling fee. I know they ran a 15% commission promo awhile back but I remember specifically not listing around that time because the promo only applied to first to sellers. It’s so weird! I’m all for the lower commission, just trying to figure out how that happened so I can adjust my other listings to get the 15% vs the 19.8% [emoji23]


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> So last week I sold two items on Tradesy. They were sold on separate days. I decided to look at the sales page today and noticed that Tradesy took a lower commission on one of the items. On the first item that I sold, the page states that 19.8% commission was taken. But on the second sale, it says 15%. They were both jewelry pieces. Any ideas why/how this happened?


I think it's app glitch, Tradesy app is always glitchy. Check out the amount when it gets to the transfer. if it's still 15% I wouldn't complain


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> I think it's app glitch, Tradesy app is always glitchy. Check out the amount when it gets to the transfer. if it's still 15% I wouldn't complain



I got payout yesterday and it was just 15% (doing my happy dance). Now, how do I make that happen again? [emoji23]

With Tradesy, you always get a good and a bad. While my second sale yielded more net, my first sale (delivered two days before the second) has yet to be released. Onto day 10 now...[emoji849]


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I got payout yesterday and it was just 15% (doing my happy dance). Now, how do I make that happen again? [emoji23]
> 
> With Tradesy, you always get a good and a bad. While my second sale yielded more net, my first sale (delivered two days before the second) has yet to be released. Onto day 10 now...[emoji849]


My last one took 10 days.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> My last one took 10 days.



That’s good to know. I guess I’ve been blessed, all of my sales thus far have been available by the 5th day. This one taking longer was making me worried that it might have been a return.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> That’s good to know. I guess I’ve been blessed, all of my sales thus far have been available by the 5th day. This one taking longer was making me worried that it might have been a return.


You've been very lucky. I think I got returns released quicker than non-returns. I haven't had any been only 5 days for a really long time. A lot of mine are under $50 too, so they can't return anyway. There is no way they need to take that long.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> You've been very lucky. I think I got returns released quicker than non-returns. I haven't had any been only 5 days for a really long time. A lot of mine are under $50 too, so they can't return anyway. There is no way they need to take that long.



I’m so out of touch with Tradesy. This is my first/second sale in 2-3 months. I would have sworn the last time I read on here people were saying it used to be released on the 4th day and now it’s typically at midnight on the 5th. I guess that is no longer the case?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I’m so out of touch with Tradesy. This is my first/second sale in 2-3 months. I would have sworn the last time I read on here people were saying it used to be released on the 4th day and now it’s typically at midnight on the 5th. I guess that is no longer the case?


Not for months. It was like that for awhile. I can't remember how long it has been since the times increased. It seems like 6 months or more.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Not for months. It was like that for awhile. I can't remember how long it has been since the times increased. It seems like 6 months or more.


Oh dang


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Looks like here has been a small improvement on the transfer time.. I checked my account any my most recent withdrawal took 10 business days from the time I withdrew it from my  Tradesy account to the time that it landed in my bank account. It was exactly 15 business days prior. Still kind of pathetic.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> You've been very lucky. I think I got returns released quicker than non-returns. I haven't had any been only 5 days for a really long time. A lot of mine are under $50 too, so they can't return anyway. There is no way they need to take that long.


I also find that returns get released quicker than non-returns.  I think since they already checked the item and saw that it was legit, so they release your money.  For non-returns, they are hedging having a buyer come back after the 4 day return period and complaining about something they allegedly didn't see before.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all,
I haven't had the chance to read the entire thread but has anyone encountered this situation:
Transferred your earnings from Tradesy to your bank account and ONE WEEK later there is still no sign of the money?
Is this a problem with TRADESY or the receiving bank?
This is my experience right now ...
Any input will be greatly appreciated.
Cheers!

p/s ---  A big OOPS as I just noticed two postings before me another tpfer posted a similar experience.


----------



## whateve

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't had the chance to read the entire thread but has anyone encountered this situation:
> Transferred your earnings from Tradesy to your bank account and ONE WEEK later there is still no sign of the money?
> Is this a problem with TRADESY or the receiving bank?
> This is my experience right now ...
> Any input will be greatly appreciated.
> Cheers!
> 
> p/s ---  A big OOPS as I just noticed two postings before me another tpfer posted a similar experience.


I wouldn't start worrying until after 2 weeks.


----------



## whateve

New codes:


----------



## fashion_victim9

they edited headings to several of my listings to "pumps", "flats" etc, instead of style name and other key words, so check your listings too. when I click on "edit" - it's all there, not removed. but I can't do anything to make it visible.

UPD: it happened to ALL the listings, when I click on ANY, it's just "pumps", "bag", "clutch" etc, all the names of the styes are gone. Is anybody having the same issue??


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> they edited headings to several of my listings to "pumps", "flats" etc, instead of style name and other key words, so check your listings too. when I click on "edit" - it's all there, not removed. but I can't do anything to make it visible


That's lousy. Did they only do it to shoes, do you think?

ETA: they did it to one of my sweatshirts. It just says activewear.

ETA2: I just refreshed my sales page. They did to a bunch of my things. That is horrible.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That's lousy. Did they only do it to shoes, do you think?



look for my update. try to check yours in the browser, clicking on the listings


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> look for my update. try to check yours in the browser, clicking on the listings


See my edits. I try to make my titles as descriptive as possible. Now no one will be able to find my listings.

ETA: even on items that they asked me to put in a style name, separate from the title, when listing.


----------



## fashion_victim9

now i's gone in every listing and it's impossible to find anything by the style name even in my own closet. 
did they lose their mind???


----------



## whateve

My bags just say satchel, crossbody bag, etc. They haven't done it to my wallets or miscellaneous items yet.

ETA: What idiot thought this would be a good idea? Probably some accountant who figured how much computer storage space they could free up it they didn't save titles. Maybe they'll get rid of the descriptions next.

Obviously they have no understanding that specific style names and numbers are what people are looking for.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> My bags just say satchel, crossbody bag, etc. They haven't done it to my wallets or miscellaneous items yet.



try to click on each listing, even if it's visible on the main page, it's not when you click on it. that's crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> try to click on each listing, even if it's visible on the main page, it's not when you click on it. that's crazy!!!!!!!


OMG, you're right! Now my purse charms just say miscellaneous! How is anyone going to find them? My sales will go from meager to nothing.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> OMG, you're right! Now my purse charms just say miscellaneous! How is anyone going to find them? My sales will go from meager to nothing.



the worst change ever made on Tradesy


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> OMG, you're right! Now my purse charms just say miscellaneous! How is anyone going to find them? My sales will go from meager to nothing.



I am checking some random listings (not mine). some of them still have the headings, some don't


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> OMG, you're right! Now my purse charms just say miscellaneous! How is anyone going to find them? My sales will go from meager to nothing.



just checked loubs, 99% of them still have normal headings, it doesn't depend on the closet, same closets have both options. we need to find the solution how to get it back


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> just checked loubs, 99% of them still have normal headings, it doesn't depend on the closet, same closets have both options. we need to find the solution how to get it back


Some of the information I put in the titles, like style number, I didn't put in my descriptions. It would take me forever to find that information again.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Some of the information I put in the titles, like style number, I didn't put in my descriptions. It would take me forever to find that information again.



I know, I didn't put any in description it's a disaster I sent them 2 e-mails about it. but I don't think that a) their support even knows about this, and b) it will ever help


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Some of the information I put in the titles, like style number, I didn't put in my descriptions. It would take me forever to find that information again.



oh btw you don't have to find it again. if you "edit" your listing, it's still there in a proper line. but it's not visible when you finish editing


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> oh btw you don't have to find it again. if you "edit" your listing, it's still there in a proper line. but it's not visible when you finish editing


At least that is good news! Thank you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Some of the information I put in the titles, like style number, I didn't put in my descriptions. It would take me forever to find that information again.



but I really hope it's temporary. or they decided that they have way too many sales and need to decrease them urgently


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> but I really hope it's temporary. or they decided that they have way too many sales and need to decrease them urgently


I'm sure they are overwhelmed by the number of sales and all that money flowing in.


----------



## fashion_victim9

*let's all inform them about this situation - write them e-mails. maybe they will hear us if there will be a lot of complains.*


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> let's all inform them about this situation - write them e-mails. maybe they will hear us if there will be a lot of complains.


I don't know if I can be civil in my communication. I really want to lay into them about what idiots they are.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I'm sure they are overwhelmed by the number of sales and all that money flowing in.



yep! maybe it's their new strategy! ascetism!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I don't know if I can be civil in my communication. I really want to lay into them about what idiots they are.



I wasn't very civil too I'm afraid...  BUT I DID MY BEST


----------



## fashion_victim9

Why such things never happen to eBay or posh?? that would be funny if it weren't so sad


----------



## fashion_victim9

VC doesn't have the headings at all, but at least they have several styles to choose from when you post something, and their search works good for the key words in description!!!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> Why such things never happen to eBay or posh?? that would be funny if it weren't so sad


I sent a message and I refrained from calling them idiots. 
Some weird things happen on ebay too but nothing this bad.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I tried to search by the name of some styles, the search still works - I see my shoes in results, though the style is not mentioned and not visible to buyers in the listing itself. better then nothing. 
sorry, I rock today lol. I need to calm down and stop writing new comments


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I sent a message and I refrained from calling them idiots.
> Some weird things happen on ebay too but nothing this bad.



I am proud of you!!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

ok they still have the name of the listing in Details, but it takes time and effort to find it as this info is hidden till you click to expand it


----------



## fashion_victim9

if they keep it like that, we'll need to update the listings and include all this in description now


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> they edited headings to several of my listings to "pumps", "flats" etc, instead of style name and other key words, so check your listings too. when I click on "edit" - it's all there, not removed. but I can't do anything to make it visible.
> 
> UPD: it happened to ALL the listings, when I click on ANY, it's just "pumps", "bag", "clutch" etc, all the names of the styes are gone. Is anybody having the same issue??





fashion_victim9 said:


> the worst change ever made on Tradesy





fashion_victim9 said:


> *let's all inform them about this situation - write them e-mails. maybe they will hear us if there will be a lot of complains.*


I support this idea, let's all send them feedback on such a "smart" move. I just emailed them and politely explained them that it would hurt sales and how particular styles are important in luxury market.


----------



## fashion_victim9

right when I was about to finish adding the style names and other info in description (in 500 listings), THEY FIXED IT. Thank you Tradesy, I didn't know what else to do with all this free time I didn't have


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> right when I was about to finish adding the style names and other info in description (in 500 listings), THEY FIXED IT. Thank you Tradesy, I didn't know what else to do with all this free time I didn't have


It's not corrected in my closet but when I click on each listing, it shows the correct title. Just in randomly looking at listings, it appears that the majority of people don't have titles, just "flats", "backpack", "crossbody bag" Maybe we were on the only ones who noticed.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> It's not corrected in my closet but when I click on each listing, it shows the correct title. Just in randomly looking at listings, it appears that the majority of people don't have titles, just "flats", "backpack", "crossbody bag" Maybe we were on the only ones who noticed.



try to remove / restore / edit some listings, will it still show the same on the main closet's page? 
now all the listings that I edited are fine, and all that I haven't yet are seen as "clutch" or "pumps"


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> It's not corrected in my closet but when I click on each listing, it shows the correct title. Just in randomly looking at listings, it appears that the majority of people don't have titles, just "flats", "backpack", "crossbody bag" Maybe we were on the only ones who noticed.



though even the ones that I didn't touch are still fixed. maybe they are just working on it and haven't fixed it all yet


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> though even the ones that I didn't touch are still fixed. maybe they are just working on it and haven't fixed it all yet


I didn't touch any of them.


----------



## GemsBerry

My newer items are shown with style correctly, older ones are just called "satchel" and "tote".


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I didn't touch any of them.



try to remove and restore


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> My newer items are shown with style correctly, older ones are just called "satchel" and "tote".



maybe they will fix it all by tomorrow. I am still glad I edited the older ones, corrected some prices, and even found some mistakes I'd never do it!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> try to remove / restore / edit some listings, will it still show the same on the main closet's page?
> now all the listings that I edited are fine, and all that I haven't yet are seen as "clutch" or "pumps"


I just edited one and it fixed it. All my miscellaneous items have been fixed. All of the wallets but one have been fixed The purses and that sweatshirt that had been changed still haven't been fixed in my closet. I just did a search on Tradesy for the wallet, using my title as the search, and it said no results found.


----------



## whateve

Now I have a bigger problem. I started looking at all my listings that no one has favorited, and tried to find them in a search, and I can't find any of them. So is Tradesy purposely keeping some of my listings from being seen?

ETA: I found one in a search.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Now I have a bigger problem. I started looking at all my listings that no one has favorited, and tried to find them in a search, and I can't find any of them. So is Tradesy purposely keeping some of my listings from being seen?
> 
> ETA: I found one in a search.



all the listing names disappeared again, and I also can't find anything in search, even in my own closet


----------



## GemsBerry

it's back, all my style names are back!


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> it's back, all my style names are back!



mine too, but try to search for anything in your own closet. It finds far not everything by the style names


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> it's back, all my style names are back!


Not all of mine. I think the items I looked at yesterday that had the bad names still have them. I guess I'll try editing them.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Not all of mine. I think the items I looked at yesterday that had the bad names still have them. I guess I'll try editing them.



I think it all works properly for me now, the names are back, the search shows all my listings, but everything may change any second
I first removed all the items yesterday and then edited and restored them. I don't know if it makes any sense for lifting them in search results, but I was thinking maybe it does


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Not all of mine. I think the items I looked at yesterday that had the bad names still have them. I guess I'll try editing them.



but I had 4 sales since then!!! so maybe it did work. usually I don't have that much a day even during a promo


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> but I had 4 sales since then!!! so maybe it did work. usually I don't have that much a day even during a promo


Wow! Congratulations! I've done that before and it didn't do anything but maybe no one is looking for my items. My sales aren't as good on Tradesy as they've been before. My ebay has been on fire this month. I've made 3 sales on Tradesy but I'm not complaining. One of the items had been listed for a long time so I'm happy to have found a buyer. I think a lot of my items don't appeal to Tradesy buyers.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Wow! Congratulations! I've done that before and it didn't do anything but maybe no one is looking for my items. My sales aren't as good on Tradesy as they've been before. My ebay has been on fire this month. I've made 3 sales on Tradesy but I'm not complaining. One of the items had been listed for a long time so I'm happy to have found a buyer. I think a lot of my items don't appeal to Tradesy buyers.



thanks!!! my sales on eBay are usually the highest too, then goes posh, then Tradesy, then VC (where I have 1 - 3 sales a month)


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> thanks!!! my sales on eBay are usually the highest too, then goes posh, then Tradesy, then VC (where I have 1 - 3 sales a month)


I don't list on Posh or VC, but I've been using Mercari. It's been slow but it is improving. I've had 3 sales this month. I feel like I have to work harder for the sales over there because nearly everyone asks questions and tries to bargain. You can have 20 or 30 loves for an item, yet no one buys. But once you make the sale, you get your money quickly. I sold an item on 8/10, it was delivered yesterday. Two hours later, the buyer gave me a rating, I gave her a rating, and my money was released. It will probably hit my bank account tomorrow.


----------



## whateve

I got a response from Tradesy, saying it is now fixed.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I got a response from Tradesy, saying it is now fixed.



I got it too, from someone who seems to have no idea that something happened lol
_I'm happy to help! I'd recommend putting the Louboutin style name in the Style Tags category on the Listing form. Our search works best when it pulls from the description and style tags. _


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I got it too, from someone who seems to have no idea that something happened lol
> _I'm happy to help! I'd recommend putting the Louboutin style name in the Style Tags category on the Listing form. Our search works best when it pulls from the description and style tags. _


My response was a little more informed:
_So sorry about that glitch!

I see that we have since fixed the disappearing titles, and you should be seeing them back in your closet! I apologize for any concern!

Thanks,
Caroline
Member Care
Tradesy_


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> My response was a little more informed:
> _So sorry about that glitch!
> 
> I see that we have since fixed the disappearing titles, and you should be seeing them back in your closet! I apologize for any concern!
> 
> Thanks,
> Caroline
> Member Care
> Tradesy_



hmm it's the same person


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> hmm it's the same person


She finally figured it out, after it was fixed.


----------



## GemsBerry

I got different response from different person, apparently they want to say that we don't need to put style details because their algorithm knows better how to name it and it will better show in search.





_"Hi, 
We usually do not recommend changing a title on a listing. Our system is set up to use the most relevantly searched details from the listing to create the title. By bypassing that, it may make your item appear less often in searches. But if there is an error in the title, we are happy to fix it! Just reply to us with what the title should be!
 Let me know if you have any questions and I can help! 
Thank you"_


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I got different response from different person, apparently they want to say that we don't need to put style details because their algorythm knows better how to name it and it will better show in search.
> 
> 
> 
> _"Hi,
> We usually do not recommend changing a title on a listing. Our system is set up to use the most relevantly searched details from the listing to create the title. By bypassing that, it may make your item appear less often in searches. But if there is an error in the title, we are happy to fix it! Just reply to us with what the title should be!
> Let me know if you have any questions and I can help!
> Thank you"_




ahahaha obviously this one has no idea there ever was an error / glitch with style names


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> ahahaha obviously this one has no idea there ever was an error / glitch with style names


Neither she had idea that their "search" and "algorithm" suck badly and there's long way to improve. unless sellers put correct style names items won't appear in google search which is more relevant than everbroken Tradesy search.


----------



## whateve

My latest withdrawal took 12 days to hit paypal.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> _"Hi,
> We usually do not recommend changing a title on a listing.* Our system is set up to use the most relevantly searched details from the listing to create the title. *By bypassing that, it may make your item appear less often in searches. But if there is an error in the title, we are happy to fix it! Just reply to us with what the title should be!
> Let me know if you have any questions and I can help!
> Thank you"_


As a shopper/buyer, I find what she said frustrating.

While I agree that putting a minimal generic title will show searchers more listings but more isn't necessarily better.

 If I'm looking for (example) Christian Louboutin heels, I don't want to look at every listing of "shoes" on the site. I don't want to see Chanel espadrilles, Coach ballet flats or Uggs boots!

So yes, they're showing me more options but not the ones I want and I don't have the time or desire to go through thousands of irrelevant listings to find the ones I want to see!


----------



## GemsBerry

Another record hold of funds -19th day for a mere $88. I emailed them but in 2 days it'll be 21 and they'll release it anyway. 
no return, no issues, no nothing.


----------



## chloebagfreak

GemsBerry said:


> Another record hold of funds -19th day for a mere $88. I emailed them but in 2 days it'll be 21 and they'll release it anyway.
> no return, no issues, no nothing.


That doesn't sound good! I've never listed my items on Tradesy.  Do they always hold your money for a long time?
Thx


----------



## GemsBerry

chloebagfreak said:


> That doesn't sound good! I've never listed my items on Tradesy.  Do they always hold your money for a long time?
> Thx


21 days of hold then 14 day "to withdraw". in fact they just hold your money all the time. 

On a second note, I got response from Tradesy. Rep didn't even look at correct order number that I provided and wrote that my funds for sale that was delivered on Aug 8 would be available on Sep 14. Also she wrote that they are growing startup.


----------



## chloebagfreak

GemsBerry said:


> 21 days of hold then 14 day "to withdraw". in fact they just hold your money all the time.
> 
> On a second note, I got response from Tradesy. Rep didn't even look at correct order number that I provided and wrote that my funds for sale that was delivered on Aug 8 would be available on Sep 14. Also she wrote that they are growing startup.


Shocking! So, maybe by the holidays you can get your money! I know people have commented on the legality of this, but it does seem like it's illegal- or at least not good business practices.
Sorry you are going through this!


----------



## GemsBerry

chloebagfreak said:


> Shocking! So, maybe by the holidays you can get your money! I know people have commented on the legality of this, but it does seem like it's illegal- or at least not good business practices.
> Sorry you are going through this!


well, still 1 month of waiting for money is better for appr. 23% commission they charge compared with 40+% that consignors charge.
but my concern is that something new is brewing, I'm on 19th day for payout and it took 16 days for transfer. Also a ridic response that they are "startup" and they are "working on transfer time". First, at stage C financing they are no longer startup, so don't sugarcoat sh* that withdrawal time is kinda technical issue of some sort. they are just holding your money all these time until someone manually sends it at the end of the month, then it hits seller's PayPal or bank account at the same instant.
as for legal part, if they exceed 21 days for funds withdrawal window that would be illegal.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

I sold three items on the 15th. Items were delivered on the 17th. One of items that was sold for the 17th delivery was released on the 24th to transfer to paypal(wasn't a return). Had high hopes the other two would fall off, still in the waiting stage again sadly.


----------



## chloebagfreak

GemsBerry said:


> well, still 1 month of waiting for money is better for appr. 23% commission they charge compared with 40+% that consignors charge.
> but my concern is that something new is brewing, I'm on 19th day for payout and it took 16 days for transfer. Also a ridic response that they are "startup" and they are "working on transfer time". First, at stage C financing they are no longer startup, so don't sugarcoat sh* that withdrawal time is kinda technical issue of some sort. they are just holding your money all these time until someone manually sends it at the end of the month, then it hits seller's PayPal or bank account at the same instant.
> as for legal part, if they exceed 21 days for funds withdrawal window that would be illegal.


Wow! Sounds fishy! Sounds like they have a list of excuses they read off to the sellers.


----------



## GemsBerry

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! Sounds fishy! Sounds like they have a list of excuses they read off to the sellers.


Right, they working on writing more excuses. Finally I got through with another rep who released my money on 19th day.


----------



## whateve

I just refreshed my closet page and my item count dropped by two. I don't think I sold anything; I think the count was off from before. They must have finally fixed some problems. I had a few items I sold that were still showing up in my closet but they weren't available if someone clicked on them. Those are gone now.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I just refreshed my closet page and my item count dropped by two. I don't think I sold anything; I think the count was off from before. They must have finally fixed some problems. I had a few items I sold that were still showing up in my closet but they weren't available if someone clicked on them. Those are gone now.


IDK about my active items but my sold items number is always wrong. It shows about 10 less in sold on my page, but if I go to sales it's more.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> IDK about my active items but my sold items number is always wrong. It shows about 10 less in sold on my page, but if I go to sales it's more.


Mine is off by 3. I wonder if it has something to do with returns.


----------



## whateve

My latest transfer took 13 days to get to paypal. That's about twice what it used to be.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Mine is off by 3. I wonder if it has something to do with returns.


Could be, I may have about 8 returns in total. they show up in sold with horrible pictures by Abbey R. one sale is completely gone though, it was international via forwarder.



whateve said:


> My latest transfer took 13 days to get to paypal. That's about twice what it used to be.


Yup, transfer/withdraw times became very inconsistent recently, while explanations by Tradesy are getting more and more "creative". I think it's heading toward full 21 days of wait, verified or not.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

I reached out to the customer support team inquiring about the 21 days hold and this was the response:

Thank you for taking the time to write in!

Although funds may be held for up to 21 days as part of our standard inspection hold, they are often approved and released much sooner than that. The timing of this release depends on a variety of security checks and randomized transaction reviews.  If you have any other questions or concerns please don't hesitate to reach out.


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

I’ve sold several items, mostly contemporary Tory Burch but also a Chloé Marcie and I got the price I wanted for everything. The quote “funds will be released no later than...” means the funds will be released on that very last day. And heaven forbid you want the money deposited in your account, that takes even longer. HOWEVER, I will say that I do eventually get paid and the price I’ve been able to sell items for is (sorta kinda) worth the looong wait for your money.


----------



## sdkitty

no offense intended for sellers but Tradesy seems like items are priced higher and no offer option?  just BIN?


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> no offense intended for sellers but Tradesy seems like items are priced higher and no offer option?  just BIN?


The prices are higher because Tradesy takes a bigger cut. They tried an offer option once but I guess it failed. If you want to make an offer, send a message to the seller and they will adjust the price for you.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> The prices are higher because Tradesy takes a bigger cut. They tried an offer option once but I guess it failed. If you want to make an offer, send a message to the seller and they will adjust the price for you.


thanks for the response
I think maybe we're too far apart.....don't want to insult her
Is there a way to tell how long an item has been listed?  I know for myself if I've listed something for a long time I'm much more open to offers


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> thanks for the response
> I think maybe we're too far apart.....don't want to insult her
> Is there a way to tell how long an item has been listed?  I know for myself if I've listed something for a long time I'm much more open to offers


I don't think there is. You can look at her closet and sort by recently listed. That might give you some idea.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I don't think there is. You can look at her closet and sort by recently listed. That might give you some idea.


a ha.....the handbag is the last item showing when sorted by recently listed


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> no offense intended for sellers but Tradesy seems like items are priced higher and no offer option?  just BIN?


Sellers can list items for any reasonable (or unreasonable) price they want. If they want, they can take offers or if they want a firm price, that's their option too.

 And just as sellers can price however high or low they want, buyers can choose to hit the back button or not.


----------



## sdkitty

BeenBurned said:


> Sellers can list items for any reasonable (or unreasonable) price they want. If they want, they can take offers or if they want a firm price, that's their option too.
> 
> And just as sellers can price however high or low they want, buyerI us can choose to hit the back button or not.



I understand.  And I started off saying I didn't want to offend anyone.  I sell too but not a lot.  I'm just starting to look at some of these "new" sites and trying to learn.  So it's helpful to know that on Tradesy a seller might be open to an offer via message even though the offer option isn't shown.


----------



## GemsBerry

sdkitty said:


> no offense intended for sellers but Tradesy seems like items are priced higher and no offer option?  just BIN?


as for prices it depends on condition etc. Tradesy charges 23% commission from sellers. buyers get  free returns for credit. also there are promo codes, like $100 off now.
you can send offers to sellers via "contact seller", they usually consider reasonable range.


----------



## sdkitty

GemsBerry said:


> as for prices it depends on condition etc. Tradesy charges 23% commission from sellers. buyers get  free returns for credit. also there are promo codes, like $100 off now.
> you can send offers to sellers via "contact seller", they usually consider reasonable range.


I sent the seller a question.  Hopefully she will answer.  I had no luck on Poshmark getting any response whatsoever to offer or questions (two different sellers)


----------



## GemsBerry

sdkitty said:


> I sent the seller a question.  Hopefully she will answer.  I had no luck on Poshmark getting any response whatsoever to offer or questions (two different sellers)


I know, as a buyer too I have more luck on Tradesy than on PM. people list there items that they are not available anymore or list as new and after I bug them about condition for a month I get response "I actually used that bag" all the time etc. etc


----------



## fashion_victim9

oh my, they are selling my shoes for $268, and I sold them for $575 (and buyer returned them)! I am seriously thinking of buying them back and selling again lol


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> oh my, they are selling my shoes for $268, and I sold them for $575 (and buyer returned them)! I am seriously thinking of buying them back and selling again lol


They have one of my returns listed really cheap too, less than half what I sold it for.


----------



## Juliaken

GemsBerry said:


> Has anybody tried INSELLER?


Hey. Had a disaster of an experience with inseller..bought a keepal. The belt was torn in several places. Leather old and the side buckle broke at airport. Ive never seen leather breaking like that. No answer to calls messages or emails. Wouldnt trust!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sdkitty said:


> I understand.  And I started off saying I didn't want to offend anyone.  I sell too but not a lot.  I'm just starting to look at some of these "new" sites and trying to learn.  So it's helpful to know that on Tradesy a seller might be open to an offer via message even though the offer option isn't shown.


I sell on both poshmark and tradesy, and I find that when people send me an offer on tradesy through a "contact seller" message, it is usually much more reasonable than the lowballs I tend to get on poshmark.  I think that since there is no official make offer option on tradesy, buyers don't try to get away with as much.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> oh my, they are selling my shoes for $268, and I sold them for $575 (and buyer returned them)! I am seriously thinking of buying them back and selling again lol


and so you should


----------



## Fullcloset

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I sell on both poshmark and tradesy, and I find that when people send me an offer on tradesy through a "contact seller" message, it is usually much more reasonable than the lowballs I tend to get on poshmark.  I think that since there is no official make offer option on tradesy, buyers don't try to get away with as much.[/QUOTEI
> I DONT KNOW ABOUT POSH BUT I FIND THEY DONT BUY IT ANYWAY OR WONT NEGOTIATE. I HAVE LOWERED THE PRICE TO MEET THEIR REQUEST AND MESSAGE THEM THAT I DID IT BUT THEY DON'T BUY IT ANYWAY. OTHER TIMES I WILL MAKE A COUNTEROFFER AND I NEVER HEAR BACK. I FIND ON TRADESY THESE PEOPLE WITH NO HISTORY ON THEIR PROFILE JUST ASK QUESTIONS FOR THE SAKE OF ASKING LIKE FOR MORE PICTURES. EVEN WHEN I ACCOMMODATE, THEY DON'T COME BACK AND BUY.  MOSTLY DON'T EVEN SAY THANK YOU. IT IS SO RUDE I HATE TO WASTE MY TIME WITH THEM ANYMORE.


----------



## sdkitty

everything except Bonanza and ebay is new to me.....just made my first buy on Tradesy
haven't got it yet but hope I'll love it


----------



## whateve

Last sale was under $50 so no reason to hold my funds. Funds were released on the 13th day. Last transfer to paypal also took 13 days.


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> Last sale was under $50 so no reason to hold my funds. Funds were released on the 13th day. Last transfer to paypal also took 13 days.


I'm on day 10 since transfer to paypal..I have nothing else listed and don't know if I will list anymore..this is ridiculous.


----------



## Michelle1x

I think Tradesy is getting stingier with reurns for sellers.  I've sold about 250 items on Tradesy and once I had an item returned to me (as a seller)- vs the Tradesy returns process, because it was misrepresented.  True, I made a mistake listing that one.
Fast forward a few years and today I get another "your listing is returning to you"- becuase the buyer claims it doesn't fit (This is a jewelry item, bracelet that integrates with other items in the line).
These cases are *always* where the buyer doesn't actually read the listing, and then claims something is wrong with the item.  Always.  I think Tradesy would have accepted this into their returns process a few years ago, but now will not.
So, I am out the original shipping for this item.  Not sure if I will relist it with Tradesy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> I think Tradesy is getting stingier with reurns for sellers.  I've sold about 250 items on Tradesy and once I had an item returned to me (as a seller)- vs the Tradesy returns process, because it was misrepresented.  True, I made a mistake listing that one.
> Fast forward a few years and today I get another "your listing is returning to you"- becuase the buyer claims it doesn't fit (This is a jewelry item, bracelet that integrates with other items in the line).
> These cases are *always* where the buyer doesn't actually read the listing, and then claims something is wrong with the item.  Always.  I think Tradesy would have accepted this into their returns process a few years ago, but now will not.
> So, I am out the original shipping for this item.  Not sure if I will relist it with Tradesy.



maybe it's different about jewelry cause it's harder to make proper pictures of all micro scratches etc + pictures are resized and lose quality on Tradesy. but I had only one return during the last year or so, and it was only because the shoes were made of python, and it's forbidden to sell python in Cali. Sometimes I see their listings with my items and notice they are even more specific in description. Where I say "signs of wear on the insoles" and focus on picturing it properly, they describe these signs very scrutinously. So they might find a reason for return if they wanted to, but they don't. Knocking on wood


----------



## Michelle1x

fashion_victim9 said:


> maybe it's different about jewelry cause it's harder to make proper pictures of all micro scratches etc + pictures are resized and lose quality on Tradesy. but I had only one return during the last year or so, and it was only because the shoes were made of python, and it's forbidden to sell python in Cali. Sometimes I see their listings with my items and notice they are even more specific in description. Where I say "signs of wear on the insoles" and focus on picturing it properly, they describe these signs very scrutinously. So they might find a reason for return if they wanted to, but they don't. Knocking on wood


For these items, it would help me if I could create my own item description vs Tradesy's logic rewriting the item description.  I usually say "READ DESCRIPTION" in caps on ebay for some items, if the stock photo is generic and it is hard to see the specifics.  This forces the buyers to read the details which does work.  Can't do that on Tradesy and next thing, buyers try to claim "not as described".


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> For these items, it would help me if I could create my own item description vs Tradesy's logic rewriting the item description.  I usually say "READ DESCRIPTION" in caps on ebay for some items, if the stock photo is generic and it is hard to see the specifics.  This forces the buyers to read the details which does work.  Can't do that on Tradesy and next thing, buyers try to claim "not as described".



I would not use stock photos to avoid such cases and focus on picturing all micro details. Also stock photos may appear to be someone other's professional photos. I mean some other sellers from eBay or Tradesy. It happened to my pictures many times. They are on white background and some sellers find them in Google and use for their listings thinking they are "stock photos"


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> For these items, it would help me if I could create my own item description vs Tradesy's logic rewriting the item description.  I usually say "READ DESCRIPTION" in caps on ebay for some items, if the stock photo is generic and it is hard to see the specifics.  This forces the buyers to read the details which does work.  Can't do that on Tradesy and next thing, buyers try to claim "not as described".


What do you mean, Tradesy rewrites the item description? They make up the titles with words I provide, but not in the order I'd like, but I think they leave my descriptions the way I post them. When they relist my returns, they write their own descriptions, which usually aren't as good as mine, but that isn't my problem.

On ebay, I put all the flaws in the condition part and also copy and paste it into my description, so there are two places to see it.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I think Tradesy is getting stingier with reurns for sellers.  I've sold about 250 items on Tradesy and once I had an item returned to me (as a seller)- vs the Tradesy returns process, because it was misrepresented.  True, I made a mistake listing that one.
> Fast forward a few years and today I get another "your listing is returning to you"- becuase the buyer claims it doesn't fit (This is a jewelry item, bracelet that integrates with other items in the line).
> These cases are *always* where the buyer doesn't actually read the listing, and then claims something is wrong with the item.  Always.  I think Tradesy would have accepted this into their returns process a few years ago, but now will not.
> So, I am out the original shipping for this item.  Not sure if I will relist it with Tradesy.


I've only had one item returned to me, and I know I described it correctly. I don't know if the buyer claimed anything was wrong with it. I think Tradesy just didn't want to resell it, knowing they would lose money on it.

On things you ship yourself, when they return items to you, I'm wondering if it makes a difference if you put a number in the shipping charge in the listing. Did you?


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> I usually say "READ DESCRIPTION" in caps on ebay for some items, if the stock photo is generic and it is hard to see the specifics.


IMO, stock photos should NEVER be used. 

Not only is a prospective buyer not seeing the actual item they're buying but stock images are the intellectual property of the person or company who owns those images aren't using them is infringement if used without permission.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I've only had one item returned to me, and I know I described it correctly. I don't know if the buyer claimed anything was wrong with it. I think Tradesy just didn't want to resell it, knowing they would lose money on it.
> 
> On things you ship yourself, when they return items to you, I'm wondering if it makes a difference if you put a number in the shipping charge in the listing. Did you?


No, for this one I had "use my own shipping" with $0.  Basically the same thing I do for every listing, except for the big stuff where i use their $10.50 label.  But this was jewelry.
I was wondering the same thing myself.  Would they have refunded the shipping charge?  I don't know.

In this case I think Tradesy looked at it and didn't want to resell it.  The buyer had buyers remorse most likely.  There was nothing wrong with the description and impossible that it "didn't fit" as she claimed.

Oh well, I think that item was underpriced anyway and with Tradesy fees, I think I can do better elsewhere for that particular thing.


----------



## Michelle1x

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, stock photos should NEVER be used.
> 
> Not only is a prospective buyer not seeing the actual item they're buying but stock images are the intellectual property of the person or company who owns those images aren't using them is infringement if used without permission.


Most people who use stock photos only use one or two stock photos and all the rest are actual photos.  thats what I do anyway.  It would be hard for me to represent the clothing items without stock photos.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

looks like they pretty consistently have been having promotional codes around every 15th of the month. I really wish they had codes for bigger purchases though. I vaguely recall there being like a $250 off $2000 purchase or something like that earlier this year.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> looks like they pretty consistently have been having promotional codes around every 15th of the month. I really wish they had codes for bigger purchases though. I vaguely recall there being like a $250 off $2000 purchase or something like that earlier this year.


I wish they had codes for smaller purchases! Most of my remaining stuff is under $250.


----------



## whateve

Tradesy screwed up. I think this is a glitch. On my payouts page, it shows the money from my last sale, which I just shipped today, is available. But in the detail it still shows as pending. What do you think will happen if I withdraw it?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Tradesy screwed up. I think this is a glitch. On my payouts page, it shows the money from my last sale, which I just shipped today, is available. But in the detail it still shows as pending. What do you think will happen if I withdraw it?


Why not try?


----------



## Tiare

I want to ask for better pictures of an item I'm interested in, but, is it Tradesy who has the item or the seller? I also don't like the store credit option for returns. If it was a low priced item, who really cares, but, it's a big turnoff for a prospective large purchase.


----------



## whateve

Tiare said:


> I want to ask for better pictures of an item I'm interested in, but, is it Tradesy who has the item or the seller? I also don't like the store credit option for returns. If it was a low priced item, who really cares, but, it's a big turnoff for a prospective large purchase.


The seller has the item. Some sellers are more responsive than others. Click on the ask a question box. On my listings, it says "responds in 24 hours" but other sellers might take longer. 

I don't care for the store credit option either but at least you get to return for free, and if the item is fake or not as described, you can get your money back rather than store credit.


----------



## Tiare

Thanks for the response! I'll request more pictures. There are only three and overly bright/overexposed at that.

Good point about the credit vs money back. Hopefully it wouldn't be an issue if the seller can provide better photos for me 



whateve said:


> The seller has the item. Some sellers are more responsive than others. Click on the ask a question box. On my listings, it says "responds in 24 hours" but other sellers might take longer.
> 
> I don't care for the store credit option either but at least you get to return for free, and if the item is fake or not as described, you can get your money back rather than store credit.


----------



## jmc3007

Have not seen this kinda promo in a loooong time, ONE TIME USE ONLY


----------



## laurie00

jmc3007 said:


> Have not seen this kinda promo in a loooong time, ONE TIME USE ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199249


I know!!!  Hopefully we'll all get some sales from it.  There's no expiration date noted which is unusual for them too.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> I know!!!  Hopefully we'll all get some sales from it.  There's no expiration date noted which is unusual for them too.


As soon as you use it on something they don't want to discount, they will end the promotion!

ETA: I don't think it will help much with my sales. I think most of my buyers come from outside Tradesy so they aren't likely to have the app.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> As soon as you use it on something they don't want to discount, they will end the promotion!


Their latest email now reads promo is ending 9/21 at 5PM PST even though their homepage doesn’t reflect that.


----------



## KittieKelly

I am done buying on Tradesy. I purchased 3 times and 2 were bad.
The first item I bought were Chanel clip-on earrings. Listed as "excellent cond.". When I received them one of the backs were broken, I managed to fix it myself, not a perfect fix but at least they are now wearable. I never contacted the seller as I didn't want to  make a fuss.
Second purchase, Chanel earrings. Perfect transaction.
Third, now this is my last. A few weeks ago I purchased a Chanel bracelet in excellent new condition. When I received and opened the box the first thing I saw were pearls and parts loose in the box next to the bracelet. I was so pissed, another damaged item from a Tradesy seller, and none of these were shipping damage either, it looks like the bracelet had a repair previously and the repair busted open upon shipping. Thank heavens it happened in the box and not weeks later. I wonder if it's even authentic as Chanel just doesn't fall apart like that, the stringing does look different, but that wasn't my complaint.
I sent it back the next day as not as described for a refund. They received it and I have heard nothing back. Impossible to call them.
So they have my money and the bracelet.
I just filed a claim with Amex which is pending.
So 2 out of 3 purchases were bad, that's worse than Ebay 

I will never ever buy from them again


----------



## whateve

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4200235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am done buying on Tradesy. I purchased 3 times and 2 were bad.
> The first item I bought were Chanel clip-on earrings. Listed as "excellent cond.". When I received them one of the backs were broken, I managed to fix it myself, not a perfect fix but at least they are now wearable. I never contacted the seller as I didn't want to  make a fuss.
> Second purchase, Chanel earrings. Perfect transaction.
> Third, now this is my last. A few weeks ago I purchased a Chanel bracelet in excellent new condition. When I received and opened the box the first thing I saw were pearls and parts loose in the box next to the bracelet. I was so pissed, another damaged item from a Tradesy seller, and none of these were shipping damage either, it looks like the bracelet had a repair previously and the repair busted open upon shipping. Thank heavens it happened in the box and not weeks later. I wonder if it's even authentic as Chanel just doesn't fall apart like that, the stringing does look different, but that wasn't my complaint.
> I sent it back the next day as not as described for a refund. They received it and I have heard nothing back. Impossible to call them.
> So they have my money and the bracelet.
> I just filed a claim with Amex which is pending.
> So 2 out of 3 purchases were bad, that's worse than Ebay
> 
> I will never ever buy from them again


How long as it been since they received it? Did you contact them to see if they are processing your return?


----------



## KittieKelly

whateve said:


> How long as it been since they received it? Did you contact them to see if they are processing your return?



They received it last Monday for "review".

And yes I contacted them, no response, and their phone number just has a busy signal.

It shouldn't take this long to figure out that it's defective, especially when you open the box and see pearls and spacers scattered about.


----------



## KittieKelly

Update
Tradesy finally got back to me and had the nerve to say this...
"
*After a thorough review, our Returns Team determined that your returned item was accurately represented in its listing.*"

Described accurately? Where on earth does it say in the sellers listing that you are purchasing a repaired broken bracelet? These people are out of their minds.
I finally got them on the phone, the rep was lovely and understanding. He said his supervisor will call me shortly regarding the issue.
I am still in shock that a falling apart bracelet with pearls and spacers just rolling around in the box was deemed "accurate", unbelieveable.

Not sure how my pending CC chargeback will go (Amex) since now it says I have site credit.
Tradesy didn't even get the letter yet on the chargeback, that takes a few days to reach them, but now what? They say site credit and I lose? I will fight for my refund because no way in hell will I use this dishonest company again.

Listen to the reviews that are out there, they are true, for both sellers and buyers Tradesy is a nightmare and they do not have your back.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Deleted my Tradesy account and never looked back.

They.  Suck.


----------



## BeenBurned

KittieKelly said:


> Update
> Tradesy finally got back to me and had the nerve to say this...
> "
> *After a thorough review, our Returns Team determined that your returned item was accurately represented in its listing.*"
> 
> Described accurately? Where on earth does it say in the sellers listing that you are purchasing a repaired broken bracelet? These people are out of their minds.
> I finally got them on the phone, the rep was lovely and understanding. He said his supervisor will call me shortly regarding the issue.
> I am still in shock that a falling apart bracelet with pearls and spacers just rolling around in the box was deemed "accurate", unbelieveable.
> 
> *Not sure how my pending CC chargeback will go (Amex) since now it says I have site credit.
> Tradesy didn't even get the letter yet on the chargeback, that takes a few days to reach them, but now what? They say site credit and I lose? I will fight for my refund because no way in hell will I use this dishonest company again.*
> 
> Listen to the reviews that are out there, they are true, for both sellers and buyers Tradesy is a nightmare and they do not have your back.


I thought that for SNAD complaints, you got a refund and for as-described remorse returns, you got site credit. 

I'd call AMEX back and let them know that you don't have a refund, have no use for site credit and you want the chargeback to remain.


----------



## KittieKelly

BeenBurned said:


> I thought that for SNAD complaints, you got a refund and for as-described remorse returns, you got site credit.
> 
> I'd call AMEX back and let them know that you don't have a refund, have no use for site credit and you want the chargeback to remain.



Thank you, I will do that.
Yes I went back and looked at their refund policy and it does say "items with unreported damage and wear" qualifies for refund, and yep mine fits that bill. 

Thieves! Stay clear of Tradesy


----------



## whateve

KittieKelly said:


> Update
> Tradesy finally got back to me and had the nerve to say this...
> "
> *After a thorough review, our Returns Team determined that your returned item was accurately represented in its listing.*"
> 
> Described accurately? Where on earth does it say in the sellers listing that you are purchasing a repaired broken bracelet? These people are out of their minds.
> I finally got them on the phone, the rep was lovely and understanding. He said his supervisor will call me shortly regarding the issue.
> I am still in shock that a falling apart bracelet with pearls and spacers just rolling around in the box was deemed "accurate", unbelieveable.
> 
> Not sure how my pending CC chargeback will go (Amex) since now it says I have site credit.
> Tradesy didn't even get the letter yet on the chargeback, that takes a few days to reach them, but now what? They say site credit and I lose? I will fight for my refund because no way in hell will I use this dishonest company again.
> 
> Listen to the reviews that are out there, they are true, for both sellers and buyers Tradesy is a nightmare and they do not have your back.


That's crazy! Why would they want to be stuck with reselling a broken bracelet? Maybe one person took it out of the box and another person just saw the bracelet, not the stuff rolling around in the box, and didn't realize something was missing?


----------



## whateve

I have 7 sales I haven't been paid for yet, and it is making me nervous. The oldest was delivered 12 days ago, so I didn't really expect the money to be released yet.


----------



## KittieKelly

whateve said:


> That's crazy! Why would they want to be stuck with reselling a broken bracelet? Maybe one person took it out of the box and another person just saw the bracelet, not the stuff rolling around in the box, and didn't realize something was missing?



Possibly, but I did put a note inside the Chanel box right on top of the leather flaps stating that the pearls were loose in the box and to be careful upon opening. 
I'm still waiting for the "promised" call they guaranteed would happen today.

My guess is they can't afford any losses and with site credit they don't lose, this is all I can come up with


----------



## KittieKelly

whateve said:


> I have 7 sales I haven't been paid for yet, and it is making me nervous. The oldest was delivered 12 days ago, so I didn't really expect the money to be released yet.



I read in reviews that they are always late to pay out. 
It's a nice site but if they continue like this they will certainly fail.


----------



## whateve

KittieKelly said:


> Possibly, but I did put a note inside the Chanel box right on top of the leather flaps stating that the pearls were loose in the box and to be careful upon opening.
> I'm still waiting for the "promised" call they guaranteed would happen today.
> 
> My guess is they can't afford any losses and with site credit they don't lose, this is all I can come up with


But if they agree it is SNAD, they can return to the seller, taking back the money from her, and only be out the shipping cost. Then they don't have to worry about reselling it. As a seller, they returned one thing to me, claiming SNAD even though it wasn't. I think they just knew they would lose money on reselling it.


----------



## KittieKelly

whateve said:


> But if they agree it is SNAD, they can return to the seller, taking back the money from her, and only be out the shipping cost. Then they don't have to worry about reselling it. As a seller, they returned one thing to me, claiming SNAD even though it wasn't. I think they just knew they would lose money on reselling it.



I'm sure the seller hasn't even been paid yet. Then they return the bracelet to the seller correct? The seller as far as I can see didn't lose anything, neither did Tradesy, I'm the only one who lost.
Tradesy wants my money in their store credit, this way I am forced to shop on their site. So they don't lose in the end, since they will just collect on the next sale if I were to make one with the site credit, which I refuse to do.
The seller btw is LarVintage, and she claimed her "jeweler" looked it over and it was fine. This raised a red flag, because I told her it looked repaired since one area the stringing was different. So they sold a repaired bracelet that fell apart, they will get it back and resell a repaired bracelet over and over again until someone keeps it.
I found a negative on LarVinate stating that they sold this person a fake Chanel, which is also what I was wondering because the box looked "off" and I know this bracelet originally came in a Chanel pouch in a CC box, not the CC box with suede flaps they sent it in.

And I still haven't gotten the call back that they promised.

edit
I just got off the phone with Amex, they put more info in their notes including Tradesy's own policy on refunds for undesclosed damage. He said I more than likely will receive a refund from Amex.
The rep was funny, he's like "Trade-zee sounds Shade-ee" LOL


----------



## Fullcloset

Michelle1x said:


> Most people who use stock photos only use one or two stock photos and all the rest are actual photos.  thats what I do anyway.  It would be hard for me to represent the clothing items without stock photos.


I don't understand this. If you have the item and own it - why isn't it easier to just photograph the actual item then to hunt down and steal someone else's "Stock" photo which isn't even a depiction of the actual item you are selling? Seems a little shady. I see book sellers doing that on ebay but a book is a book - all the same after the condition is rated. But clothes and accessories are unique in the quality. I'd want to see the actual photo of what I was buying before I bought it.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> I don't understand this. If you have the item and own it - why isn't it easier to just photograph the actual item then to hunt down and steal someone else's "Stock" photo which isn't even a depiction of the actual item you are selling? Seems a little shady. I see book sellers doing that on ebay but a book is a book - all the same after the condition is rated. But clothes and accessories are unique in the quality. I'd want to see the actual photo of what I was buying before I bought it.


Ebay actually encourages you to use the stock photo when selling books or electronics. They have a library of stock photos so it is very easy to do.

I don't use stock photos for clothes or purses but I would be tempted if someone asked me for a modeling picture.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I have 7 sales I haven't been paid for yet, and it is making me nervous. The oldest was delivered 12 days ago, so I didn't really expect the money to be released yet.


I'm having the same problem. I just have one sale that was delivered over 12 days ago too. The buyer messaged me and told me she loves the shoes. I called their CS and got another lie and run around. I was told they can no longer do a courtesy early release and I have to wait up to 21 days!!! This is BS!!!! Each time I talk to someone at Tradsey CS I get another lie.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I'm having the same problem. I just have one sale that was delivered over 12 days ago too. The buyer messaged me and told me she loves the shoes. I called their CS and got another lie and run around. I was told they can no longer do a courtesy early release and I have to wait up to 21 days!!! This is BS!!!! Each time I talk to someone at Tradsey CS I get another lie.


Tradesy just released money for 4 of my sales, delivered between September 13 and September 20, so a couple only took 7 days. One of those 7 day releases is one where the buyer messaged me to tell me how much she loved it, but I never called CS since it is a waste of time. The item that they released early by mistake is now back on hold, they subtracted the money they mistakenly released from the amount that was released today. That one was delivered on the 21st. Then I just have two other sales that haven't been delivered yet.

The funds that they released mistakenly before the item was even delivered reached paypal today, 10 days later.

I wonder if you have multiple sales they are freer about releasing your money because if there is a problem, they can always take it back out of one of the more recent sales, assuming that all your sales aren't going to be a problem.


----------



## Fullcloset

Does anyone know what happens if you sell an item incorporating a tradesy $10.50 label but wind up using your own shipping? Do you get that $10.50 added to your earnings less Tradesy's HUGE commission since the buyer already paid it? And then reimbursed for your own shipping costs or you just lose it?


----------



## Michelle1x

Fullcloset said:


> I don't understand this. If you have the item and own it - why isn't it easier to just photograph the actual item then to hunt down and steal someone else's "Stock" photo which isn't even a depiction of the actual item you are selling? Seems a little shady. I see book sellers doing that on ebay but a book is a book - all the same after the condition is rated. But clothes and accessories are unique in the quality. I'd want to see the actual photo of what I was buying before I bought it.



Hey fullcloset, did you read my post?  I don't only use stock photos.  I use ONE OR TWO stock photos and the others are actual.  And even then, it is usually for clothing only.  As an example, I just BOUGHT the item below on ebay.  When hanging on a hanger you can't see the cut of the dress.  Without the stock photo this would be hard to visualize.  But since you think stock photos are shady, just don't buy anything where people use them, problem solved right?


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Does anyone know what happens if you sell an item incorporating a tradesy $10.50 label but wind up using your own shipping? Do you get that $10.50 added to your earnings less Tradesy's HUGE commission since the buyer already paid it? And then reimbursed for your own shipping costs or you just lose it?


I've never done it. I think you would have to contact Tradesy to see if they could give you that money.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I've never done it. I think you would have to contact Tradesy to see if they could give you that money.


Thanks -just figured it was faster to ask the experts on here!


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Tradesy just released money for 4 of my sales, delivered between September 13 and September 20, so a couple only took 7 days. One of those 7 day releases is one where the buyer messaged me to tell me how much she loved it, but I never called CS since it is a waste of time. The item that they released early by mistake is now back on hold, they subtracted the money they mistakenly released from the amount that was released today. That one was delivered on the 21st. Then I just have two other sales that haven't been delivered yet.
> 
> The funds that they released mistakenly before the item was even delivered reached paypal today, 10 days later.
> 
> I wonder if you have multiple sales they are freer about releasing your money because if there is a problem, they can always take it back out of one of the more recent sales, assuming that all your sales aren't going to be a problem.


That is great news that they released your money for 4 of your sales.  Your right about calling CS. It is such a waste of time. They give me a different response every time I call them. I only had one sale this time and it's been 12 days. The buyer also messaged me to let me know she loves it. The CS rep that won't make a diff in releasing my money early. I can't believe they put your money back on hold after they released it early. I'm glad you got your money for your other 4 sales.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> Tradesy just released money for 4 of my sales, delivered between September 13 and September 20, so a couple only took 7 days. One of those 7 day releases is one where the buyer messaged me to tell me how much she loved it, but I never called CS since it is a waste of time. The item that they released early by mistake is now back on hold, they subtracted the money they mistakenly released from the amount that was released today. That one was delivered on the 21st. Then I just have two other sales that haven't been delivered yet.
> 
> The funds that they released mistakenly before the item was even delivered reached paypal today, 10 days later.
> 
> I wonder if you have multiple sales they are freer about releasing your money because if there is a problem, they can always take it back out of one of the more recent sales, assuming that all your sales aren't going to be a problem.



No, don't think so.  I have multiple sales on Tradesy right now, waiting for funds to release.  One item is a watch for $1K.  That is a high end item for me.  The person who bought it lives in Washington state and loves it.
How much do you want to bet I will wait the full 21 days for funds release - then the additional 7-9 days, so I will be paid sometime in late October?  RiDONKulous.


----------



## Michelle1x

duplicate, sorry


----------



## Michelle1x

Gennas said:


> That is great news that they released your money for 4 of your sales.  Your right about calling CS. It is such a waste of time. They give me a different response every time I call them. I only had one sale this time and it's been 12 days. The buyer also messaged me to let me know she loves it. The CS rep that won't make a diff in releasing my money early. I can't believe they put your money back on hold after they released it early. I'm glad you got your money for your other 4 sales.


Does Tradesy even have phone support anymore?  The last I looked, it seemed like phone and chat were completely disabled and support was email only.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Tradesy just released money for 4 of my sales, delivered between September 13 and September 20, so a couple only took 7 days. One of those 7 day releases is one where the buyer messaged me to tell me how much she loved it, but I never called CS since it is a waste of time. The item that they released early by mistake is now back on hold, they subtracted the money they mistakenly released from the amount that was released today. That one was delivered on the 21st. Then I just have two other sales that haven't been delivered yet.
> 
> The funds that they released mistakenly before the item was even delivered reached paypal today, 10 days later.
> 
> I wonder if you have multiple sales they are freer about releasing your money because if there is a problem, they can always take it back out of one of the more recent sales, assuming that all your sales aren't going to be a problem.


Stupid Tradesy just re-released the money they mistakenly released last week. It just made it to paypal yesterday, then they released 4 other sales yesterday and deducted the money for this sale from those. Now it is released again, just one day later, so I have to wait another 10 days for it to reach paypal again!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I am now selling on Poshmark.  10000 times better.  Sold an item and got paid quickly!

Poshmark ladies.  Poshmark.


----------



## Michelle1x

bagnshoofetish said:


> I am now selling on Poshmark.  10000 times better.  Sold an item and got paid quickly!
> 
> Poshmark ladies.  Poshmark.


I would go to Poshmark if I could turn off their best offer option.  I have a few things listed on PM and the only things I ever sell there are items under $50.  HUGE numbers of offers come in there at 80% off, it is as if their clientele is younger, not as high end designer as Tradesy.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Michelle1x said:


> I would go to Poshmark if I could turn off their best offer option.  I have a few things listed on PM and the only things I ever sell there are items under $50.  HUGE numbers of offers come in there at 80% off, it is as if their clientele is younger, not as high end designer as Tradesy.



I just sold a high end item that was well over $50 so my experience has been different so far.


----------



## whateve

bagnshoofetish said:


> I am now selling on Poshmark.  10000 times better.  Sold an item and got paid quickly!
> 
> Poshmark ladies.  Poshmark.


It's still 20% commission and you have to use their shipping label, even for items you could ship cheaper.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

whateve said:


> It's still 20% commission and you have to use their shipping label, even for items you could ship cheaper.



Don’t care.  Still better than Tradesy IMO.


----------



## whateve

bagnshoofetish said:


> Don’t care.  Still better than Tradesy IMO.


I like Mercari. Only 10% commission, no transfer fee, and the option to use their label. You get your money in 3 days or less after delivery. The problem I have is that I still make more sales on Tradesy.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

whateve said:


> I like Mercari. Only 10% commission, no transfer fee, and the option to use their label. You get your money in 3 days or less after delivery. The problem I have is that I still make more sales on Tradesy.



Thanks.  I will check them out [emoji1360]


----------



## milena18

I do not recommend Tradesy. I had 2 completely different experiences.
My first purchase, I bought 2 different bags from 2 different sellers.
The first bag arrived really fast and it was in mint condition.
*The second bag, which was a $400 Fendi never arrived*. In fact the seller
Confirmed the purchase but didn’t ship. When I contacted the seller asking for estimate date, she told me she was swamped lately , and didnt have time to look into her closet for the original strap , also she didn’t let me know when she was planning to ship. So, I waited. And then I found something fishy about the strap. She said she didn’t use the original strap because it was short, and she couldn’t find the original strap.  So I message again asking if the strap coming with the bag was the original. She never replied until I got really mad and wanted to cancel the order. So far I’ve spent $400 on nothing. No refunds received. The seller is pt28.  Never buy from her.
My point is, you can get lucky and buy from a good seller. But if you are unlucky you spend a lot of time and money on nothing. Please take your business elsewhere:
*1*. There is no way to rate the seller ( so they can do whatever they want with your order) and treat you badly. They don’t really care.
2. Tradesy customer service is inexistent. So you have nowhere to complain, or ask for your rights as a buyer.
3. Tradesy never give full refund, they give you credit to spend on another item from the website.


----------



## whateve

milena18 said:


> I do not recommend Tradesy. I had 2 completely different experiences.
> My first purchase, I bought 2 different bags from 2 different sellers.
> The first bag arrived really fast and it was in mint condition.
> *The second bag, which was a $400 Fendi never arrived*. In fact the seller
> Confirmed the purchase by didn’t ship. When I contacted the seller asking for estimate date, she told me she was swamped lately , and didn’t let me know when she was going to ship. So I waited. And then I found something fishy on the listing. She said she didn’t use the original strap because it was short. So I message again asking if the strap was original. She never replied until I got really mad and wanted to cancel the order - that she never shipped. So far I’ve spent $400 on nothing. No refunds received yet. The seller is pt28.  Never buy from her.
> My point is, you can get lucky and buy from a good seller. But if you are unlucky:
> *1*. There is no way to rate the seller ( so they can do whatever they want with your order) and treat you badly. They don’t care.
> 2. Tradesy customer service is inexistent. So you have nowhere to complain. Or ask for your rights as a buyer.
> 3. Tradesy never give full refund, they give you credit to spend in the website.


I think in this case, since the seller never shipped, you will get a full refund, not a credit. It happened to me, and I got a refund. There is a rating of sellers but it isn't published. I think Tradesy uses it internally, and will eventually ban a seller if she screws up too much.


----------



## LouisGurl9279

Has anyone had experience cancelling an order on tradesy? I purchased a bag on Friday from them but the seller is being very sketchy and can not answer basic questions about the bags authenticity. I want to cancel my order but the seller won’t answer any of my messages! I want my money back


----------



## Michelle1x

One of my transfers came trough today (paypal) - initiated on Sep 21.  So it took 9 days.
At this point, I'm just happy I actually receive the money!


----------



## fashion_victim9

bagnshoofetish said:


> I am now selling on Poshmark.  10000 times better.  Sold an item and got paid quickly!
> 
> Poshmark ladies.  Poshmark.



most of us crosspost to different sites / apps, so it's not the matter of choice. I use both, and ebay, and VC. Sales on Tradesy are still higher then on posh, and with no stupid lowball offers every hour


----------



## GoStanford

I've bought on Tradesy and on Poshmark.  In my experience, Tradesy has more independent/niche brands than Poshmark does, but I may not have perfected the search technique.  I do think Tradesy and Posh both need better searching capability.  Seems like searching for a specific item/phrase doesn't really result in very good hits.

I don't know why Tradesy shows items that have sold, other than to compare prices.  It just clutters up the results.  Somehow it makes more sense to me on Posh to see the sold items, as it gives a sense of the seller's closet over time.  What bugs me about Posh is the Twitter-like conversation in the margin - much of which is not directly tied to the product itself.  I'm also amazed how much personal information/contact information people share on there.

I do like being able to see when the seller was last seen on the site (Posh does this, not sure if Tradesy does).  That gives me a sense of how closely they may be checking the listings, but then again, a lot of this may be managed on an app and so maybe sellers get notified that way.

I guess I'm not very up to date on this stuff!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

bagnshoofetish said:


> Don’t care.  Still better than Tradesy IMO.


 I have been using both for about 1.5 years now and have sold a decent number of items on both, but many more expensive high end items on Tradesy.  There is a just a higher paying clientele on Tradesy.  I'd much rather have the items sell on posh due to the faster payouts, but it is what it is.  I want the items sold either way, which is why I continue to use Tradesy.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> most of us crosspost to different sites / apps, so it's not the matter of choice. I use both, and ebay, and VC. Sales on Tradesy are still higher then on posh, and with no stupid lowball offers every hour


Yup, same experience.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

milena18 said:


> I do not recommend Tradesy. I had 2 completely different experiences.
> My first purchase, I bought 2 different bags from 2 different sellers.
> The first bag arrived really fast and it was in mint condition.
> *The second bag, which was a $400 Fendi never arrived*. In fact the seller
> Confirmed the purchase but didn’t ship. When I contacted the seller asking for estimate date, she told me she was swamped lately , and didnt have time to look into her closet for the original strap , also she didn’t let me know when she was planning to ship. So, I waited. And then I found something fishy about the strap. She said she didn’t use the original strap because it was short, and she couldn’t find the original strap.  So I message again asking if the strap coming with the bag was the original. She never replied until I got really mad and wanted to cancel the order. So far I’ve spent $400 on nothing. No refunds received. The seller is pt28.  Never buy from her.
> My point is, you can get lucky and buy from a good seller. But if you are unlucky you spend a lot of time and money on nothing. Please take your business elsewhere:
> *1*. There is no way to rate the seller ( so they can do whatever they want with your order) and treat you badly. They don’t really care.
> 2. Tradesy customer service is inexistent. So you have nowhere to complain, or ask for your rights as a buyer.
> 3. Tradesy never give full refund, they give you credit to spend on another item from the website.


You can cancel the order through your account if it doesn't ship within 10 days, and then you'll get a refund.  Did you cancel it?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

fashion_victim9 said:


> most of us crosspost to different sites / apps, so it's not the matter of choice. I use both, and ebay, and VC. Sales on Tradesy are still higher then on posh, and with no stupid lowball offers every hour



I haven’t been low-balled yet!  Knock on wood!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I have been using both for about 1.5 years now and have sold a decent number of items on both, but many more expensive high end items on Tradesy.  There is a just a higher paying clientele on Tradesy.  I'd much rather have the items sell on posh due to the faster payouts, but it is what it is.  I want the items sold either way, which is why I continue to use Tradesy.



Thats fine.  

I’m never going back to Tradesy.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Stupid Tradesy just re-released the money they mistakenly released last week. It just made it to paypal yesterday, then they released 4 other sales yesterday and deducted the money for this sale from those. Now it is released again, just one day later, so I have to wait another 10 days for it to reach paypal again!


that's new. as long as they don't put their hands into your pocket in between these releases and reversals it can be considered as a glitch. but if they "reverse" payment that didn't hit your PP yet, I would be worried.


----------



## Fullcloset

Kelsey Cerwinski said:


> Has anyone had experience cancelling an order on tradesy? I purchased a bag on Friday from them but the seller is being very sketchy and can not answer basic questions about the bags authenticity. I want to cancel my order but the seller won’t answer any of my messages! I want my money back


You should have asked BEFORE you bought it - NOT after. Seller is under no obligation to cancel the sale. I have cancelled before when a buyer asked me to because they realized they ordered the wrong size but I hadn't pulled the item to ready it for shipping so it was no big deal although to Tradesy it was a bump on my record because if a seller cancels too many sales- they can get their account suspended so sellers don't like having to cancel. If the seller isn't responding - they are probably pissed you didn't ask your questions BEFORE you bought it and don't want to cancel. If they ship and you really don't want it - you will have to return it to Tradesy for a site credit. If they think it really is a fake, you might be offered your money back.


----------



## LouisGurl9279

Fullcloset said:


> You should have asked BEFORE you bought it - NOT after. Seller is under no obligation to cancel the sale. I have cancelled before when a buyer asked me to because they realized they ordered the wrong size but I hadn't pulled the item to ready it for shipping so it was no big deal although to Tradesy it was a bump on my record because if a seller cancels too many sales- they can get their account suspended so sellers don't like having to cancel. If the seller isn't responding - they are probably pissed you didn't ask your questions BEFORE you bought it and don't want to cancel. If they ship and you really don't want it - you will have to return it to Tradesy for a site credit. If they think it really is a fake, you might be offered your money back.


I ended up getting a full refund from Tradesy because they also did not believe that the seller was honest. They reached out to them multiple times because of how long it took them to ship the item & to even cancel the item. I was surprised to get my refund in the oroginal form of payment, not store credit. That was the first time I used Tradesy so I didn’t know to ask the questions before buying. I thought it was like Yoogi’s Closet where the product comes directly from the company and is authenticated befor they even sell it. Next time I will do better research.


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm on my 11th day of waiting for a paypal transfer- initiated early Oct 5.  

BTW, I just posted elsewhere, the paypal instant transfer option fees are going up from $.25 to $10 or 1%.


----------



## GemsBerry

Hm, first time no promo around 15th...


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

GemsBerry said:


> Hm, first time no promo around 15th...



I noticed that too! I've pretty much held off on buying things until the promo comes around. Maybe they are waiting for the weekend? It's been awfully slow for my items the last few weeks too.


----------



## Michelle1x

Michelle1x said:


> I'm on my 11th day of waiting for a paypal transfer- initiated early Oct 5.
> 
> BTW, I just posted elsewhere, the paypal instant transfer option fees are going up from $.25 to $10 or 1%.


PHEW!  The funds just came through.....


----------



## fashion_victim9

great news, Tradesy finally improved the quality of their labels. My PO was never able to scan it, and it was such a pain each time. Now next time you'll click on "print label",  you'll get high resolution label. Yay!


----------



## Michelle1x

fashion_victim9 said:


> great news, Tradesy finally improved the quality of their labels. My PO was never able to scan it, and it was such a pain each time. Now next time you'll click on "print label",  you'll get high resolution label. Yay!


Thanks... what do you mean your PO couldn't scan it, are you saying that when the PO didn't scan on pickup - which happens often - that it is actually the quality of the label?  Great news if this is fixed!

Imho the very worst labels are Poshmark.  They have no idea how to create a label that prints on standard internet 2-up print labels that are supported by everybody else.  There are a bunch of videos of Poshmark sellers (teenagers) trying to explain how to manipulate a PM label to print 2-up.  What a waste of time!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> Thanks... what do you mean your PO couldn't scan it, are you saying that when the PO didn't scan on pickup - which happens often - that it is actually the quality of the label?  Great news if this is fixed!
> 
> Imho the very worst labels are Poshmark.  They have no idea how to create a label that prints on standard internet 2-up print labels that are supported by everybody else.  There are a bunch of videos of Poshmark sellers (teenagers) trying to explain how to manipulate a PM label to print 2-up.  What a waste of time!



I never had problems with posh labels, but Tradesy labels were awful quality. some USPS scanners don't read them at all. I never had such problems with any others, but Tradesy labels were not scanned on pickup in 90% cases. And each time I had to make excuses when buyers asked why I didn't ship


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I never had problems with posh labels, but Tradesy labels were awful quality. some USPS scanners don't read them at all. I never had such problems with any others, but Tradesy labels were not scanned on pickup in 90% cases. And each time I had to make excuses when buyers asked why I didn't ship


I've never had problems with my Tradesy labels not being scanned. The only reason they aren't scanned on pickup here is because the carrier is lazy or untrained.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I've never had problems with my Tradesy labels not being scanned. The only reason they aren't scanned on pickup here is because the carrier is lazy or untrained.



maybe your PO has more modern equipment. But I know that I am not the one who had this problem, I once bumped into a forum like ours and there were lots of sellers complaining, and Tradesy was aware of this problem too


----------



## Fullcloset

Kelsey Cerwinski said:


> I ended up getting a full refund from Tradesy because they also did not believe that the seller was honest. They reached out to them multiple times because of how long it took them to ship the item & to even cancel the item. I was surprised to get my refund in the oroginal form of payment, not store credit. That was the first time I used Tradesy so I didn’t know to ask the questions before buying. I thought it was like Yoogi’s Closet where the product comes directly from the company and is authenticated befor they even sell it. Next time I will do better research.


Well I guess that's nice for you. Its fine for Tradesy to accept the return for a credit after you get the item if you changed your mind- that's what they say they will do - but if they took the money from the seller, that just gives sellers yet another reason to stop listing on Tradesy - especially since they gauge sellers on commission & if the item was fine.
It might take sellers longer to ship on Tradesy too because Tradesy is so much slower in terms of sales volume then anywhere else. I leave things posted there using it almost as a basic inventory source - but if I get one sale every 4 months, for me - that's good. And my prices are almost twice what I sell them on ebay and mercari for because their commissions are half what tradesy charges. So I'm not checking Tradesy very often. I will check my email a couple times a week but its easy to miss things when the traffic there is so slow. They added such huge sellers listing hundreds of thousands of items - that it makes it very hard for buyers to even find my stuff which is a one off - unique item that people probably aren't going to search for but will want if they happen across it. So if things don't move on that site too often, I'm not spending any time with it so I might not see the sale for a couple days - until I check my email. And Tradesy has screwed that up before too - sales not being sent via email and they wound up cancelling because I didn't confirm - I didn't confirm because they never sent the email. I messaged them and all they said was sometimes its a glitch with the email - theirs or mine.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I swear a couple of posters here work for Tradesy!


----------



## BeenBurned

bagnshoofetish said:


> I swear a couple of posters here work for Tradesy!


It wouldn't surprise me. If you search the forum for "tradesy cheerleaders," you'll see several posts I made referring to them. This is one post I made that references at least 5 cheerleaders.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...sell-on-tradesy.817719/page-148#post-29251559


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi guys, does anybody know how they determine listings that have "add more info" flag on them, when you open to edit these it usually says to drop the price, but sometimes details are missing in the listing.
There is no rhyme or reason for which listings get this marker.  I have listings with a lot of likes and it doesn't say to add more info/lower the price.  Other times I have an obscure listing with NO likes and it has this.
I was wondering if this meant these things were in someone's cart or some such.


----------



## laurie00

Michelle1x said:


> Hi guys, does anybody know how they determine listings that have "add more info" flag on them, when you open to edit these it usually says to drop the price, but sometimes details are missing in the listing.
> There is no rhyme or reason for which listings get this marker.  I have listings with a lot of likes and it doesn't say to add more info/lower the price.  Other times I have an obscure listing with NO likes and it has this.
> I was wondering if this meant these things were in someone's cart or some such.


----------



## laurie00

I noticed over the past week that some of my listings had "add more info" when they never had that in the past.  What I found for my listings is that the one's that I had designer/manufacturer names that were not in their database and thus listed as "Other" under designer, were the ones that had "add more info" tagged.  So there really was no more info to be added, but for some reason the lack of designer in their database caused me to get the tag.  I don't know if that is what is happening to you.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Hi guys, does anybody know how they determine listings that have "add more info" flag on them, when you open to edit these it usually says to drop the price, but sometimes details are missing in the listing.
> There is no rhyme or reason for which listings get this marker.  I have listings with a lot of likes and it doesn't say to add more info/lower the price.  Other times I have an obscure listing with NO likes and it has this.
> I was wondering if this meant these things were in someone's cart or some such.





laurie00 said:


> I noticed over the past week that some of my listings had "add more info" when they never had that in the past.  What I found for my listings is that the one's that I had designer/manufacturer names that were not in their database and thus listed as "Other" under designer, were the ones that had "add more info" tagged.  So there really was no more info to be added, but for some reason the lack of designer in their database caused me to get the tag.  I don't know if that is what is happening to you.


I've seen this on listings with no brand name that is in their database, with listings that don't have very many pictures, with descriptions that are fairly short, and items that they want me to lower the price on. Often I'll click on the edit button and it doesn't tell me what more info I'm supposed to add. Now I just ignore it.


----------



## jmc3007

FYI the “add more info” tags are part of the criteria list Tradesy uses in their algorithm to rank listings and the order of appearance in their search results similar to what Google does to theirs. Other than price suggestions which you can disregard and have no bearing, the other criteria can be fixed by sellers to improve their ranking. No recognized brand is one, not enough photos or lack of description is another. The bigger picture here is to an attempt to collect accurate data for reselling purposes. Detailed listings make for easier sales than those with little or no info.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> FYI the “add more info” tags are part of the criteria list Tradesy uses in their algorithm to rank listings and the order of appearance in their search results similar to what Google does to theirs. Other than price suggestions which you can disregard and have no bearing, the other criteria can be fixed by sellers to improve their ranking. No recognized brand is one, not enough photos or lack of description is another. The bigger picture here is to an attempt to collect accurate data for reselling purposes. Detailed listings make for easier sales than those with little or no info.


so what are you supposed to do if they don't recognize the brand? I have two items with no brand markings and two more that they don't recognize the brand. I remember that in the past I listed items that they didn't recognize the brand, but then later added the brand to their database. One of items with no brand isn't marked with the "add more info" label. I wonder if I put that one up before they started doing that.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> so what are you supposed to do if they don't recognize the brand? I have two items with no brand markings and two more that they don't recognize the brand. I remember that in the past I listed items that they didn't recognize the brand, but then later added the brand to their database. One of items with no brand isn't marked with the "add more info" label. I wonder if I put that one up before they started doing that.


I have one high jewelry brand not in their database. maybe we should email them?

As for other listings with "add additional info" - all of them have suggestions to reduce price for Celine,  Dior etc. - no thanks. They are marked for this only reason and they show up in search perfectly fine.


----------



## GemsBerry

to follow up, I emailed Tradesy about adding more designers. their response
"*If enough people list using this designer, it may be added to Tradesy in the future. At this time there is no way for us to manually add a designer to this list. *" 
ok wait until more ppl add this designer. or most likely until my item will be sold out elsewhere.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> to follow up, I emailed Tradesy about adding more designers. their response
> "*If enough people list using this designer, it may be added to Tradesy in the future. At this time there is no way for us to manually add a designer to this list. *"
> ok wait until more ppl add this designer. or most likely until my item will be sold out elsewhere.


It did happen to me. I had a designer that was listed as other but now is in their list. Half of the available items for the designer are mine!


----------



## Michelle1x

re: Poshmark
I'm deliberately saying this on the Tradesy thread.
I have a few things listed on Poshmark.  Today I got an offer for $75 for something I am listing for $699, and one for $18 for something listed for $75.  This is a phenomenal waste of time.  
There is no way to turn off this ridiculous noise from Posh.  At least Tradesy is a higher quality experience.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> re: Poshmark
> I'm deliberately saying this on the Tradesy thread.
> I have a few things listed on Poshmark.  Today I got an offer for $75 for something I am listing for $699, and one for $18 for something listed for $75.  This is a phenomenal waste of time.
> There is no way to turn off this ridiculous noise from Posh.  At least Tradesy is a higher quality experience.


Mercari is somewhat similar. I have to remember to price my things higher there in order to sell it for what I really want.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I saw that someone mentioned the labels improved but for some reason they won't scan at all now for me (they were fine before). I thought it was my printer but tried two different printers at works and there are lines going through the barcode. Oh well. my postman tried to scan and they didn't so he had to type them in manually. I sold four items last week and the line was ridiculous so I just put it in the drop box. They were never scanned until they reached the destination city which took five days for one package because it was going to Hawaii and I'm in the northeast! I guess I will have to start notifying buyers that the tracking numbers might be delayed.


----------



## Michelle1x

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I saw that someone mentioned the labels improved but for some reason they won't scan at all now for me (they were fine before). I thought it was my printer but tried two different printers at works and there are lines going through the barcode. Oh well. my postman tried to scan and they didn't so he had to type them in manually. I sold four items last week and the line was ridiculous so I just put it in the drop box. They were never scanned until they reached the destination city which took five days for one package because it was going to Hawaii and I'm in the northeast! I guess I will have to start notifying buyers that the tracking numbers might be delayed.


I think the problem for some people might be that Tradesy labels print as a graphic drawing (jpg)?  I have a canon pixma printer and there are no problems printing anything with that.  Ebay labels do not print as drawings, they are straight documents.  It might be that.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I think the problem for some people might be that Tradesy labels print as a graphic drawing (jpg)?  I have a canon pixma printer and there are no problems printing anything with that.  Ebay labels do not print as drawings, they are straight documents.  It might be that.


That's the kind of printer I have too. Why would other printers have trouble printing jpg's?


----------



## anthrosphere

Michelle1x said:


> re: Poshmark
> I'm deliberately saying this on the Tradesy thread.
> I have a few things listed on Poshmark.  Today I got an offer for $75 for something I am listing for $699, and one for $18 for something listed for $75.  This is a phenomenal waste of time.
> There is no way to turn off this ridiculous noise from Posh.  At least Tradesy is a higher quality experience.



On Posh, I had a similar problem. I got 2 people asking for a trade on one item that I priced for $113 and another for $60. I am trying to sell these because I’m saving up for an expensive Xmas present to myself, and these trade offers are peeing me off. The $60 trade lady wanted to trade her similar item for mine. I just ignored them both, not going to waste my energy on these cheapskates.

I reopened my Tradesy account but I’m not having any hopes on getting my stuff sold. Usually my Coach stuff gets a like almost right away, but it doesn’t seem to be the case right now. Smh.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> On Posh, I had a similar problem. I got 2 people asking for a trade on one item that I priced for $113 and another for $60. I am trying to sell these because I’m saving up for an expensive Xmas present to myself, and these trade offers are peeing me off. The $60 trade lady wanted to trade her similar item for mine. I just ignored them both, not going to waste my energy on these cheapskates.
> 
> I reopened my Tradesy account but I’m not having any hopes on getting my stuff sold. Usually my Coach stuff gets a like almost right away, but it doesn’t seem to be the case right now. Smh.


It takes forever for something to sell on Tradesy. I think it has to be listed for months before many people see it. I know some people are looking at new listings because sometimes my items get likes right away. Then it is a long time until the next like or a sale. I think most of my buyers aren't people who browse Tradesy regularly; they come directly from Google.


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> It takes forever for something to sell on Tradesy. I think it has to be listed for months before many people see it. I know some people are looking at new listings because sometimes my items get likes right away. Then it is a long time until the next like or a sale. I think most of my buyers aren't people who browse Tradesy regularly; they come directly from Google.


That’s a bummer. Thanks for letting me know. I’m going to keep some items that I am not in a hurry to sell on Tradesy, but others like my Coach accessories will be removed. It’s sad to see Tradesy reduced to being as slow as Bonanza now.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> That’s a bummer. Thanks for letting me know. I’m going to keep some items that I am not in a hurry to sell on Tradesy, but others like my Coach accessories will be removed. It’s sad to see Tradesy reduced to being as slow as Bonanza now.


It's not as slow as Bonanza!

I sold 2 things in October on Tradesy, less than in previous months. Still, some of the things I sell on Tradesy aren't popular on other sites so I'm happy to keep them listed. And anything that is heavy I like being able to use Tradesy's label. That keeps the cost reasonable for the buyer, even when I have to charge more to make up for the fees.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Mercari is somewhat similar. I have to remember to price my things higher there in order to sell it for what I really want.


I just tried Mercari, I priced items lower because commission is only 10%, so prices are beyond reasonable. Now I'm flooded with emails from lowballers. many emails are just "100?".


----------



## GemsBerry

I mentioned interesting phenomena, I have sales just before codes are released. it makes me think maybe some people have early access or something?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I just tried Mercari, I priced items lower because commission is only 10%, so prices are beyond reasonable. Now I'm flooded with emails from lowballers. many emails are just "100?".


Yeah, you actually have to price things about 10 to 15% higher so you'll end up with the price you want. I don't get emails from Mercari unless the offers are formal, meaning they've actually put the money up, and those are reasonable. I just sold something that I had priced at what I wanted. The buyer made a reasonable offer based on my listing price so I accepted but I was kicking myself for not pricing it higher.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I mentioned interesting phenomena, I have sales just before codes are released. it makes me think maybe some people have early access or something?


I rarely sell items during codes. I don't think I sell them before either, but I often make a sale the next day, which makes me wonder if they extended it for that person.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Yeah, you actually have to price things about 10 to 15% higher so you'll end up with the price you want. I don't get emails from Mercari unless the offers are formal, meaning they've actually put the money up, and those are reasonable. I just sold something that I had priced at what I wanted. The buyer made a reasonable offer based on my listing price so I accepted but I was kicking myself for not pricing it higher.


Yup, good point. I also think the more items are listed on more sites the better traffic you get.



whateve said:


> I rarely sell items during codes. I don't think I sell them before either, but I often make a sale the next day, which makes me wonder if they extended it for that person.


Someone posted something back in 2015 that selected buyers get VIP codes. maybe it's still on.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Yup, good point. I also think the more items are listed on more sites the better traffic you get.
> 
> 
> Someone posted something back in 2015 that selected buyers get VIP codes. maybe it's still on.


I agree it helps to list things everywhere. I put most things up on all sites that I participate in. I had a return on ebay that I didn't relist there. I resold it on Mercari where I wouldn't have to worry about a frivolous dispute. The only problem I have with Mercari is that most of my buyers don't rate me so I don't have much feedback. I think that might hurt me a little in getting buyers to trust me. Apparently a lot of sellers cancel sales or don't respond, so buyers expect that of other sellers who don't have a lot of feedback.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

anthrosphere said:


> On Posh, I had a similar problem. I got 2 people asking for a trade on one item that I priced for $113 and another for $60. I am trying to sell these because I’m saving up for an expensive Xmas present to myself, and these trade offers are peeing me off. The $60 trade lady wanted to trade her similar item for mine. I just ignored them both, not going to waste my energy on these cheapskates.
> 
> I reopened my Tradesy account but I’m not having any hopes on getting my stuff sold. Usually my Coach stuff gets a like almost right away, but it doesn’t seem to be the case right now. Smh.



Re: requests to trade on Posh.  On items I know are going to get a bunch of trade requests (i.e. expensive handbags) I put in the description "NO TRADES.  Requests to trade will be flagged as spam."  Then if someone requests to trade, I hit the "report" flag on the comment and report it as spam 6 times in a row, then refresh the page, and the comment disappears.  This has worked so far.    Unfortunately this has been necessary as in the past even if I write "NO TRADES" I get the annoying "Trade?" comments.


----------



## Fullcloset

Just checking in to say hi to my peeps here. I like reading all your comments - it helps me stay looped in. Nothing much is selling for me anywhere - I have listings on Ebay, Tradesy and just put a couple things on Mercari to see how things work there since I know I will be moving off Ebay as soon as they get rid of paypal. I sold one thing on Tradesy in maybe 6  months, a couple things on Ebay but had this young *****y customer who said the item smelled and gave me my first negative feedback. She is a millennial and an out of work "stylist" so I feel like she wants things for free to put on her blog. Brought my feedback down a lot because I don't sell a lot and less people bother to give positive feedback. Mercari is having views but that's it. So at least it seems you all are doing better with whatever it is you sell.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Just checking in to say hi to my peeps here. I like reading all your comments - it helps me stay looped in. Nothing much is selling for me anywhere - I have listings on Ebay, Tradesy and just put a couple things on Mercari to see how things work there since I know I will be moving off Ebay as soon as they get rid of paypal. I sold one thing on Tradesy in maybe 6  months, a couple things on Ebay but had this young *****y customer who said the item smelled and gave me my first negative feedback. She is a millennial and an out of work "stylist" so I feel like she wants things for free to put on her blog. Brought my feedback down a lot because I don't sell a lot and less people bother to give positive feedback. Mercari is having views but that's it. So at least it seems you all are doing better with whatever it is you sell.


Sorry to hear that. make sure you write very reasonable response to her review, I always read responses. as for negs people tend to give you more nowadays every time they want freebies or have buyer's remorse. I got one on Etsy last Holiday season because buyer didn't want to return the ring in 1 week while I accept returns and she had it over a month claiming it was a gift that didn't work. I posted response that she should follow the policies like everyone else and other buyers don't want to buy items that were worn (most likely) or handled by somebody for over a month. Since then I use small tags, it really helps.
BTW I like how Mercari doesn't allow returns based on smell. It's subjective and can be found almost in any item (leather smells like leather, shoes may smell like rubber, wool and fur can smell you know  etc).


----------



## Michelle1x

Fullcloset said:


> Just checking in to say hi to my peeps here. I like reading all your comments - it helps me stay looped in. Nothing much is selling for me anywhere - I have listings on Ebay, Tradesy and just put a couple things on Mercari to see how things work there since I know I will be moving off Ebay as soon as they get rid of paypal. I sold one thing on Tradesy in maybe 6  months, a couple things on Ebay but had this young *****y customer who said the item smelled and gave me my first negative feedback. She is a millennial and an out of work "stylist" so I feel like she wants things for free to put on her blog. Brought my feedback down a lot because I don't sell a lot and less people bother to give positive feedback. Mercari is having views but that's it. So at least it seems you all are doing better with whatever it is you sell.


I'm selling a fair amt on Tradesy now (vs earlier this year when I was selling nothing)- so business is ok for Tradesy sellers and ebay from what I can see.
But in general it seems like reselling luxury goods is getting harder- harder to find good things you know people will buy, and harder to cover the increasing platform commissions.  There used to be a thread on tPF - "Is the resale market dying"- the answer is yes, I think.   I am still in the mode of buying things for resale if I think I can sell them, for now.

I got a 3-star(out of 5) rating on Poshmark recently.  Of all the selling platforms, Poshmark is my least favorite- probably mostly for their clientele.  Her logic for the 3-star rating is that the dress had bracelet sleeves and not long sleeves and she didn't know that, despite the stock photo obviously showing bracelet slleves.  I didn't even respond, I don't care about Posh anyway.

What do you mean, ebay getting rid of paypal?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear that. make sure you write very reasonable response to her review, I always read responses. as for negs people tend to give you more nowadays every time they want freebies or have buyer's remorse. I got one on Etsy last Holiday season because buyer didn't want to return the ring in 1 week while I accept returns and she had it over a month claiming it was a gift that didn't work. I posted response that she should follow the policies like everyone else and other buyers don't want to buy items that were worn (most likely) or handled by somebody for over a month. Since then I use small tags, it really helps.
> BTW I like how Mercari doesn't allow returns based on smell. It's subjective and can be found almost in any item (leather smells like leather, shoes may smell like rubber, wool and fur can smell you know  etc).


I didn't know smell wasn't a criterion for Mercari. Good to know.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I didn't know smell wasn't a criterion for Mercari. Good to know.


I jut started so I read TOU carefully.


----------



## whateve

My sales on Tradesy are up and down. I've sold 3 items this month so it is getting better. I guess my buyers aren't shopping around because my Tradesy prices are usually higher than elsewhere. I'm hoping that Tradesy is promoting listings of reliable sellers, not just business sellers.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I jut started so I read TOU carefully.


Another thing I like about Mercari and Tradesy is that people can't try to go around the system to force you to take a return, like they do on ebay. Most good sellers on ebay will accept a return even when there is no basis because they are afraid of the trouble the buyer can cause, and the way ebay and paypal fail to protect their sellers.


----------



## lulu G.

Has anyone bought an item from international seller on tradesy? I read that you cant return an international purchase.


----------



## whateve

lulu G. said:


> Has anyone bought an item from international seller on tradesy? I read that you cant return an international purchase.


I don't know if that is true. What is true is that an international buyer can't return. As a buyer, you have no way of knowing where the seller is located so why should you be penalized for purchasing from one that isn't in the US?


----------



## lulu G.

whateve said:


> I don't know if that is true. What is true is that an international buyer can't return. As a buyer, you have no way of knowing where the seller is located so why should you be penalized for purchasing from one that isn't in the US?



Im checking an item from Tradesy seller Garo luxury which is base in Japan. If I buy from that seller I can’t return?


----------



## whateve

lulu G. said:


> Im checking an item from Tradesy seller Garo luxury which is base in Japan. If I buy from that seller I can’t return?


What does it say on the listing? Does it say Final Sale, or does it say Fair & Simple Returns?  I believe where it says "purchases outside the US are Final Sale" refers to when the buyer is out of the US, not the seller. If you are in the US, you should be able to return as long as it doesn't say final sale.


----------



## lulu G.

whateve said:


> What does it say on the listing? Does it say Final Sale, or does it say Fair & Simple Returns?  I believe where it says "purchases outside the US are Final Sale" refers to when the buyer is out of the US, not the seller. If you are in the US, you should be able to return as long as it doesn't say final sale.



Thank you for making that clear for me. Im just worried buying from international seller and the hassle that goes with it in case there’s a problem with the item.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> What does it say on the listing? Does it say Final Sale, or does it say Fair & Simple Returns?  I believe where it says "purchases outside the US are Final Sale" refers to when the buyer is out of the US, not the seller. If you are in the US, you should be able to return as long as it doesn't say final sale.





lulu G. said:


> Thank you for making that clear for me. Im just worried buying from international seller and the hassle that goes with it in case there’s a problem with the item.


I second that. Sales are final for buyers outside US. International sellers are not even allowed on Tradesy. that unless they have some kind of special arrangement with Tradesy and the stuff backs them up claiming this seller has a great record. I personally wouldn't be worried buying from Japan, I buy a lot there.


----------



## lulu G.

GemsBerry said:


> I second that. Sales are final for buyers outside US. International sellers are not even allowed on Tradesy. that unless they have some kind of special arrangement with Tradesy and the stuff backs them up claiming this seller has a great record. I personally wouldn't be worried buying from Japan, I buy a lot there.



The other thing that worries me is custom tax. I hope it wont be to expensive. How long did you wait for your item? Tradesy has a promo going LOVE150. It read to apply it on checkout. What about my additional welcome promo GIFT50. Can I add it all up? If I apply one can I still add the other promo?


----------



## whateve

lulu G. said:


> The other thing that worries me is custom tax. I hope it wont be to expensive. How long did you wait for your item? Tradesy has a promo going LOVE150. It read to apply it on checkout. What about my additional welcome promo GIFT50. Can I add it all up? If I apply one can I still add the other promo?


I don't think you can use two promos but you can try.


----------



## fashion_victim9

did anybody print Tradesy shipping labels today or yesterday? I am trying to download / print it, and there's some glitch. When I click on Print label, it leads me to an empty page. I've tried to do it in 3 different browsers - same result.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear that. make sure you write very reasonable response to her review, I always read responses. as for negs people tend to give you more nowadays every time they want freebies or have buyer's remorse. I got one on Etsy last Holiday season because buyer didn't want to return the ring in 1 week while I accept returns and she had it over a month claiming it was a gift that didn't work. I posted response that she should follow the policies like everyone else and other buyers don't want to buy items that were worn (most likely) or handled by somebody for over a month. Since then I use small tags, it really helps.
> BTW I like how Mercari doesn't allow returns based on smell. It's subjective and can be found almost in any item (leather smells like leather, shoes may smell like rubber, wool and fur can smell you know  etc).


I really have to spend time redoing some bad photos and writing more seductive descriptions - using better tags etc. Honestly I slap it up there when I try something on and it no longer fits or I look at it and say - nope. No longer can pull this off. LOL. So that might be some of it but the prices are higher then I know I would pay online to compensate for the commission and time that goes into selling. I guess we all hold our breath that the next buyer isn't going to be a POS. Every time I look at my dashboard I get a lump. You work so hard to do a good job and it just takes one Bit&* to wreck you and then they go about their nasty life and forget all about it. Thanks for letting me know about Mercari. I didn't realize that. It this case it could have been the plastic - I wrapped in plastic then paper then put it in the envelop - I use plastic just incase the USPS wrecks the packaging and it maybe rains or get wet. But anyone sensible would be able to disinguish when you take off the plastic and throw it out and the item itself is just fine. So many idiots out there.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I didn't know smell wasn't a criterion for Mercari. Good to know.


Oh yes I meant to say that too but I forgot in my diatribe before.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> did anybody print Tradesy shipping labels today or yesterday? I am trying to download / print it, and there's some glitch. When I click on Print label, it leads me to an empty page. I've tried to do it in 3 different browsers - same result.


It worked just fine for me last night


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> It worked just fine for me last night



did you do it in the app or on your desktop?


----------



## GemsBerry

lulu G. said:


> The other thing that worries me is custom tax. I hope it wont be to expensive. How long did you wait for your item? Tradesy has a promo going LOVE150. It read to apply it on checkout. What about my additional welcome promo GIFT50. Can I add it all up? If I apply one can I still add the other promo?


I didn't buy from this particular seller, but usually sellers from Japan ship via EMS. it's quite fast and tax-free (surely below $800, but even above nobody really checks). 
you can't combine two codes, but you can use code for the item on sale.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> did you do it in the app or on your desktop?


desktop, I have Android app and it always crushes on me, I rarely use it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> desktop, I have Android app and it always crushes on me, I rarely use it.



thanks!


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> I really have to spend time redoing some bad photos and writing more seductive descriptions - using better tags etc. Honestly I slap it up there when I try something on and it no longer fits or I look at it and say - nope. No longer can pull this off. LOL. So that might be some of it but the prices are higher then I know I would pay online to compensate for the commission and time that goes into selling. I guess we all hold our breath that the next buyer isn't going to be a POS. Every time I look at my dashboard I get a lump. You work so hard to do a good job and it just takes one Bit&* to wreck you and then they go about their nasty life and forget all about it. Thanks for letting me know about Mercari. I didn't realize that. It this case it could have been the plastic - I wrapped in plastic then paper then put it in the envelop - I use plastic just incase the USPS wrecks the packaging and it maybe rains or get wet. But anyone sensible would be able to disinguish when you take off the plastic and throw it out and the item itself is just fine. So many idiots out there.


I also use plastic just in case the box gets wet. I've heard of boxes being left in people's bushes. I wrap in tissue, then put it in a plastic bag before putting in the box or padded envelope.


----------



## Michelle1x

So I am waiting for 2 payouts from Tradesy, initiated on 11/1 and 11/7 to paypal.  It seems like these transfers were AGES AGO but when you really look into it, 11/1 was exactly 7 *business days* ago - given 2 weekends and a holiday in between.  This is going to be the experience for all transfers in Nov, Dec with all the holidays.  It will take 3 additional weeks after your funds are released before you finally have cash in hand.  I just hope I don't die in the meantime!


----------



## GemsBerry

Some weird thing happened with images today. In two of my recent listings main image that was already cleaned was substituted with old uncleaned one (and I changed it to a better pics and those are gone, my first draft-ish uncleaned pic popped up instead). It's both on app and desktop. I emailed them about the bug.

As for transfers it's inconsistent as always. Funds for second sale were released earlier than for the first sale which took almost 21 days (19 to be exact).


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Some weird thing happened with images today. In two of my recent listings main image that was already cleaned was substituted with old uncleaned one (and I changed it to a better pics and those are gone, my first draft-ish uncleaned pic popped up instead). It's both on app and desktop. I emailed them about the bug.
> 
> As for transfers it's inconsistent as always. Funds for second sale were released earlier than for the first sale which took almost 21 days (19 to be exact).


I'm seeing close to a month from the date of the sale until the funds hit paypal.

Several of my images aren't cleaned, and don't have the cleaning icon next to them. Some of these are months old and some are brand new.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> I'm seeing close to a month from the date of the sale until the funds hit paypal.
> 
> Several of my images aren't cleaned, and don't have the cleaning icon next to them. Some of these are months old and some are brand new.


I was just going to ask if others are having problems with images being cleaned.  I've had some that were listed weeks ago.  I tried to send an email this morning asking if they can look into cleaning my images and when I hit the email button, it says "emailing" and then just comes right back to the screen so emails aren't going thru either.  Getting worried about their financial health.  Despite the long waits for payment, I really like Tradesy and don't want to deal with Poshmark, eBay or Mercari given the issues people have had with lowballers. I just haven't seen a great alternative for the middle market -- between the Poshmarks and the Vestaire.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> I was just going to ask if others are having problems with images being cleaned.  I've had some that were listed weeks ago.  I tried to send an email this morning asking if they can look into cleaning my images and when I hit the email button, it says "emailing" and then just comes right back to the screen so emails aren't going thru either.  Getting worried about their financial health.  Despite the long waits for payment, I really like Tradesy and don't want to deal with Poshmark, eBay or Mercari given the issues people have had with lowballers. I just haven't seen a great alternative for the middle market -- between the Poshmarks and the Vestaire.


I have the same worries. I also really like Tradesy. Even though I make less money and have to wait longer for my money, I don't have to worry about complaints like on ebay or lowballers like on Mercari. I still make more sales on ebay but Tradesy is second. Mercari is a distant third, and nearly every sale there only comes about after a lot of questions and negotiating. On Tradesy, people usually don't ask questions; they just buy.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I'm seeing close to a month from the date of the sale until the funds hit paypal.
> 
> Several of my images aren't cleaned, and don't have the cleaning icon next to them. Some of these are months old and some are brand new.





laurie00 said:


> I was just going to ask if others are having problems with images being cleaned.  I've had some that were listed weeks ago.  I tried to send an email this morning asking if they can look into cleaning my images and when I hit the email button, it says "emailing" and then just comes right back to the screen so emails aren't going thru either.  Getting worried about their financial health.  Despite the long waits for payment, I really like Tradesy and don't want to deal with Poshmark, eBay or Mercari given the issues people have had with lowballers. I just haven't seen a great alternative for the middle market -- between the Poshmarks and the Vestaire.


I have the same situation, images remain uncleaned for about 2/3 of my new listings. I usually email them after waiting for two weeks, they respond promptly and resubmit listings for cleaning.. 
But this time there's no response to my email for 3 days, crickets.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> I have the same worries. I also really like Tradesy. Even though I make less money and have to wait longer for my money, I don't have to worry about complaints like on ebay or lowballers like on Mercari. I still make more sales on ebay but Tradesy is second. Mercari is a distant third, and nearly every sale there only comes about after a lot of questions and negotiating. On Tradesy, people usually don't ask questions; they just buy.


Most of my items are in the $100-$200 range.  Have you guys had success in selling in that range on ebay?  I just assumed that items under $100 are best for ebay but maybe I'm making a wrong assumption?


----------



## GemsBerry

Another red flag, I just got pop-up suggesting to participate in their "biggest ever" sale and opt-in to discounts 20% and 25%. no thanks. but what happened to 5%, 10%, 20% or whatever it was? I guess it doesn't work anymore. 

As for uncleaned images and some of of my cleaned imaged substituted with uncleaned ones AND wrong ones from the draft, I think IT is revamping something while they have no clue what they are doing (like another engineer left).


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> Most of my items are in the $100-$200 range.  Have you guys had success in selling in that range on ebay?  I just assumed that items under $100 are best for ebay but maybe I'm making a wrong assumption?


Most of my items are under $100. Maybe 20% are over $100. I have sold a few items on ebay over $200, and many over $100, but they take longer. It depends on what it is, how many others are listed, how desirable it is... For certain brands or items, people don't expect to get them under $100.


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy finally responded, it's a bug and they are working on it. they resubmitted all the images for cleaning from listings posted between 10/26 and 11/10.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I also use plastic just in case the box gets wet. I've heard of boxes being left in people's bushes. I wrap in tissue, then put it in a plastic bag before putting in the box or padded envelope.


Ah Ok. That's what I should do then. First tissue then the saran wrap. Good idea. That's why I love this forum - like there's a bunch of girlfriends handing out to share this stuff with. Appreciation.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy finally responded, it's a bug and they are working on it. they resubmitted all the images for cleaning from listings posted between 10/26 and 11/10.


Some of my recent photos that were missing the cleaning symbol have it now, but many from earlier still don't have it. I think those are too old to be caught by their system. I wonder if it affects whether they will show up in Google searches.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Some of my recent photos that were missing the cleaning symbol have it now, but many from earlier still don't have it. I think those are too old to be caught by their system. I wonder if it affects whether they will show up in Google searches.


I think it affects searches, have you tried to google it yourself?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I think it affects searches, have you tried to google it yourself?


Yes, I did. It comes up first in image searches, but not at all in shopping searches.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Yes, I did. It comes up first in image searches, but not at all in shopping searches.


then you are fine. as a buyer I always use image search. Google shopping results are almost purely based on Ad money nowadays and they show very limited selection. Tradesy doesn't put a lot of money there unlike Fashionphile or TRR.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> then you are fine. as a buyer I always use image search. Google shopping results are almost purely based on Ad money nowadays and they show very limited selection. Tradesy doesn't put a lot of money there unlike Fashionphile or TRR.


Thanks! Google shopping almost never helps me find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Fullcloset

So how do you find people to follow? I got a bunch of followers early on but never followed anyone back and now I just stopped getting new followers. So I want to jump start that again by following others but I am only interested in "normal" small sellers - the ones who made Tradesy what it is. I don't want to follow big boxers or out of the country drop shippers. Any idea how I can search for those types of sellers to follow? I only buy if its a small business too but I don't have a lot of time to surf the listings there since I started moving listings to Mercari. I am preparing for the great Ebay exodus after Christmas when I presume they will put their Adyen & give me your financial info thing into play.


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi, any major sales during this promo marathon? I had only two sales, one for cheap jeans, obviously someone just got it to meet $800 requirement for promo.


----------



## whateve

I haven't made any sales on Tradesy since early in the month. The last of my money was released this morning. I've got 3 outstanding transfers. I think there are just too many sales this time of year.


----------



## laurie00

GemsBerry said:


> Hi, any major sales during this promo marathon? I had only two sales, one for cheap jeans, obviously someone just got it to meet $800 requirement for promo.


You did better than I did.  No sales for me since 11/19.  The week prior to that I had 5 sales so it's been all over the board but now nothing since 11/19.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Hi everyone! 
Glad I found this forum. 
Has anyone experienced Tradesy miscalculating the number of sales or HIDING sales from you? Very bizaar. I don't sell much and haven't been doing this very long but when I check my sales page, it says I have about 10 more sales then shows up under sales in my closet.
I asked Tradesy and they said the difference is either cancelled sales or returns.
Well, its not returns because every sale I know I made is accounted for in the sales and I only remember twice when sales got cancelled - once the buyer said she mistakenly bought the wrong size and asked me to cancel the sale before I shipped, which I did and once Tradesy cancelled it because I didn't respond fast enough. The reason for that one was that I never got the email from Tradesy saying I had a sale to confirm but I did get an email from the potential buyer complaining about  the cancellation. I told her I didn't do it and didn't know anything about it and would gladly sell it to her if she rebought it  but by then she said she bought something else and didn't want it anymore.. 
Now I am wondering if Tradesy is  either just padding the sales for their own records or maybe I actually had 8 more sales that Tradesy cancelled without even letting me know about it or sending an email or anything else - which would really piss me off. For me, those 8 other sales could have been quite significant. 
Has anyone else experienced this glitch or know anything more about it? Thanks.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Hi everyone!
> Glad I found this forum.
> Has anyone experienced Tradesy miscalculating the number of sales or HIDING sales from you? Very bizaar. I don't sell much and haven't been doing this very long but when I check my sales page, it says I have about 10 more sales then shows up under sales in my closet.
> I asked Tradesy and they said the difference is either cancelled sales or returns.
> Well, its not returns because every sale I know I made is accounted for in the sales and I only remember twice when sales got cancelled - once the buyer said she mistakenly bought the wrong size and asked me to cancel the sale before I shipped, which I did and once Tradesy cancelled it because I didn't respond fast enough. The reason for that one was that I never got the email from Tradesy saying I had a sale to confirm but I did get an email from the potential buyer complaining about  the cancellation. I told her I didn't do it and didn't know anything about it and would gladly sell it to her if she rebought it  but by then she said she bought something else and didn't want it anymore..
> Now I am wondering if Tradesy is  either just padding the sales for their own records or maybe I actually had 8 more sales that Tradesy cancelled without even letting me know about it or sending an email or anything else - which would really piss me off. For me, those 8 other sales could have been quite significant.
> Has anyone else experienced this glitch or know anything more about it? Thanks.


I've never compared the number Tradesy has with the actual number. It seems to me that the number doesn't grow as fast as I would expect but I haven't kept track of it. The number it shows on my sales page is 3 more than the number on my closet. I think this is due to items that were returned to Tradesy and relisted by them. I don't think Tradesy has ever cancelled a sale of mine. I check my closet often.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I've never compared the number Tradesy has with the actual number. It seems to me that the number doesn't grow as fast as I would expect but I haven't kept track of it. The number it shows on my sales page is 3 more than the number on my closet. I think this is due to items that were returned to Tradesy and relisted by them. I don't think Tradesy has ever cancelled a sale of mine. I check my closet often.


Ok thanks. You must have a lot of sales then but if your numbers don't match either - it must be some kind of a software glitch because its definitely not returned items. The items I sold are all listed and accounted for in my closet so if they were returned - they wouldn't be counted there and besides, the overall number of sales is MORE then what shows in my closet. I didn't think my sales were being cancelled either - except for that one - BUT there are still  outstanding "sales" unaccounted for by their sales records for me when I click  the selling tab. If you sell so much you can't keep track, yours are probably a lot higher. So I'm still wondering - are these fake numbers they use to bolster their investor dollars OR are there really sales they are cancelling for whatever reason - and intercepting before it even gets to the seller - without telling sellers or even sending notification? Its just really weird.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Ok thanks. You must have a lot of sales then but if your numbers don't match either - it must be some kind of a software glitch because its definitely not returned items. The items I sold are all listed and accounted for in my closet so if they were returned - they wouldn't be counted there and besides, the overall number of sales is MORE then what shows in my closet. I didn't think my sales were being cancelled either - except for that one - BUT there are still  outstanding "sales" unaccounted for by their sales records for me when I click  the selling tab. If you sell so much you can't keep track, yours are probably a lot higher. So I'm still wondering - are these fake numbers they use to bolster their investor dollars OR are there really sales they are cancelling for whatever reason - and intercepting before it even gets to the seller - without telling sellers or even sending notification? Its just really weird.


When items are returned and relisted by Tradesy, they still show in my sold items, even when they are resold by Tradesy. There are 3 more sales listed on my sales page than show in my closet. I would have to compare them one by one to figure out what accounts for the difference. There is also the possibility that your buyer would resell an item and then it would move from your closet to theirs. I don't know if it would continue to be in your sales at that point.

There used to be a difference between the items in my closet and my active listings, but they corrected that. There was also a glitch they finally corrected in that if you listed an item and then switched the category, it would show in both categories. But when you sold it, it would only remove it from the category it sold in. The other category would still show it in the closet but when you clicked on it, it would say it wasn't available.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> When items are returned and relisted by Tradesy, they still show in my sold items, even when they are resold by Tradesy. There are 3 more sales listed on my sales page than show in my closet. I would have to compare them one by one to figure out what accounts for the difference. There is also the possibility that your buyer would resell an item and then it would move from your closet to theirs. I don't know if it would continue to be in your sales at that point.
> 
> There used to be a difference between the items in my closet and my active listings, but they corrected that. There was also a glitch they finally corrected in that if you listed an item and then switched the category, it would show in both categories. But when you sold it, it would only remove it from the category it sold in. The other category would still show it in the closet but when you clicked on it, it would say it wasn't available.


Ah ok. 
So maybe mine are just mistakes too they need to correct. 
Seems like it could be accidentally on purpose though until they get caught out. I had no idea about the other glitches. 
I have tried to change categories but the software isn't very good about that either - you can only change small things like if you list in miscellaneous and you want to change from cosmetic bags to general miscellaneous - that you can do. But if you want to switch from cosmetic bags to pocketbooks or from general miscellaneous to wedding gifts - you can't go across categories like that. 
Its frustrating. 
Be nice if they changed that too while they fixed the other glitches as well.
I'd not noticed anyone trying to relist my stuff but I'd doubt they could get more money then I got since I list high. I don't much care if they sell or not - its just sitting in storage containers right now that I don't use in space I don't need yet so I want top dollar for what I offer. 
I see no reason why that would effect MY sales though  - the sale went through so what happens to the goods after that, shouldn't matter. Same thing with returns frankly because the returns aren't going back to ME - so that shouldn't effect the difference in numbers either.
How would I even know though, if something got returned to Tradesy? I don't see anywhere it would indicated that. 
Thanks again. Good to chat with you here. Wish I'd found out about this forum earlier. I can see reading the posts it would have saved me some problems and worries.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Ah ok.
> So maybe mine are just mistakes too they need to correct.
> Seems like it could be accidentally on purpose though until they get caught out. I had no idea about the other glitches.
> I have tried to change categories but the software isn't very good about that either - you can only change small things like if you list in miscellaneous and you want to change from cosmetic bags to general miscellaneous - that you can do. But if you want to switch from cosmetic bags to pocketbooks or from general miscellaneous to wedding gifts - you can't go across categories like that.
> Its frustrating.
> Be nice if they changed that too while they fixed the other glitches as well.
> I'd not noticed anyone trying to relist my stuff but I'd doubt they could get more money then I got since I list high. I don't much care if they sell or not - its just sitting in storage containers right now that I don't use in space I don't need yet so I want top dollar for what I offer.
> I see no reason why that would effect MY sales though  - the sale went through so what happens to the goods after that, shouldn't matter. Same thing with returns frankly because the returns aren't going back to ME - so that shouldn't effect the difference in numbers either.
> How would I even know though, if something got returned to Tradesy? I don't see anywhere it would indicated that.
> Thanks again. Good to chat with you here. Wish I'd found out about this forum earlier. I can see reading the posts it would have saved me some problems and worries.


You can see if something was returned because when you click on it on your closet page, it shows up in a different closet, or sold by someone in a different closet. On your sales page, the "your earnings" number is missing from the top of the box on the item. This happened to me with an item that now appears in another person's closet but is not available. It might be my buyer, but I don't think she ever tried to sell it. I think she probably just clicked the wrong button and it moved it to her closet. Tradesy may use the same pictures and will allow a buyer to use the same listing to resell an item - that's why it switches closets rather than appearing as a new item.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> You can see if something was returned because when you click on it on your closet page, it shows up in a different closet, or sold by someone in a different closet. On your sales page, the "your earnings" number is missing from the top of the box on the item. This happened to me with an item that now appears in another person's closet but is not available. It might be my buyer, but I don't think she ever tried to sell it. I think she probably just clicked the wrong button and it moved it to her closet. Tradesy may use the same pictures and will allow a buyer to use the same listing to resell an item - that's why it switches closets rather than appearing as a new item.


Wow - Whateve my new BFF! LOL. I never knew any of that. You certainly figured out a lot about this site I never knew. I will click them just for curiosity now because I never noticed anything before and I am curious if anything got returned but that shouldn't effect my SALES number in any event. What. I sold, I sold.
I don't really like the idea of others using my pics and listings to resell my items though. At least they should have to do their own otherwise it seems somehow like it opens the door to scamming and I don't like that I'd be dragged onto that train. If someone wants to resell and they actually still have the item, it shouldn't be a problem to create their own listing and pics.  Like using stock photos isn't supposed to be allowed for the reason it enables too much dishonesty. Otherwise they could say they are reselling my thing but it could be a fake or totally something else or they could have really abused and damaged it before trying to resell it as my former listing.  But anyhow, I'd be surprised to see any of my stuff being resold. Returned, maybe. I'll check now that I know how.
Thanks.


----------



## GemsBerry

One_of_the_girls said:


> Hi everyone!
> Glad I found this forum.
> Has anyone experienced Tradesy miscalculating the number of sales or HIDING sales from you? Very bizaar. I don't sell much and haven't been doing this very long but when I check my sales page, it says I have about 10 more sales then shows up under sales in my closet.
> I asked Tradesy and they said the difference is either cancelled sales or returns.
> Well, its not returns because every sale I know I made is accounted for in the sales and I only remember twice when sales got cancelled - once the buyer said she mistakenly bought the wrong size and asked me to cancel the sale before I shipped, which I did and once Tradesy cancelled it because I didn't respond fast enough. The reason for that one was that I never got the email from Tradesy saying I had a sale to confirm but I did get an email from the potential buyer complaining about  the cancellation. I told her I didn't do it and didn't know anything about it and would gladly sell it to her if she rebought it  but by then she said she bought something else and didn't want it anymore..
> Now I am wondering if Tradesy is  either just padding the sales for their own records or maybe I actually had 8 more sales that Tradesy cancelled without even letting me know about it or sending an email or anything else - which would really piss me off. For me, those 8 other sales could have been quite significant.
> Has anyone else experienced this glitch or know anything more about it? Thanks.


My number doesn't match either. I have more sales than shown on my page. It may have something to do with returns to Tradesy or when buyer puts item for resale by clicking sell from her order page.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

GemsBerry said:


> My number doesn't match either. I have more sales than shown on my page. It may have something to do with returns to Tradesy or when buyer puts item for resale by clicking sell from her order page.


Yep that's what it was. After chatting here, I asked them to send me a list and they did - apparently I had the 2 cancellations and the others were returned to Tradesy that I never even knew about. I do remember selling them but had forgotten so that's why I didn't even notice they were missing from my closet sales. I still think Tradesy is wrong though - if you sell it - it belongs showing as sold in your closet. That's the public view and that's your record of sales. It shouldn't matter AT ALL if Tradesy took it back as a return UNLESS they send it back to you & deduct your earrings. Then I could see it not counting. But not if it just winds up in Tradesy's own closet. Its just confusing and inaccurate but at least the mystery is solved and there was nothing underhanded going on. Pheww!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> You can see if something was returned because when you click on it on your closet page, it shows up in a different closet, or sold by someone in a different closet. On your sales page, the "your earnings" number is missing from the top of the box on the item. This happened to me with an item that now appears in another person's closet but is not available. It might be my buyer, but I don't think she ever tried to sell it. I think she probably just clicked the wrong button and it moved it to her closet. Tradesy may use the same pictures and will allow a buyer to use the same listing to resell an item - that's why it switches closets rather than appearing as a new item.


Ok well I guess this is the problem - there was nothing to click on because they just disappeared. They did not show up in my closet page as having been sold. They just vanished. So that's why when you look at my closet and look at sales - the number was so much lower then when I clicked on my sales tab and saw a sales number there. I don't know why yours is different but that's the reason Tradesy gave me and then they gave me a list of items I sold that they took back. They just for some strange reason, removed them from my sales in my closet - which they should NOT be doing UNLESS they were returned to me and the money taken back. I mean, I am very happy THAT didn't happen but I had completely forgotten about selling those items which is why I was so confused.


----------



## GemsBerry

One_of_the_girls said:


> Yep that's what it was. After chatting here, I asked them to send me a list and they did - apparently I had the 2 cancellations and the others were returned to Tradesy that I never even knew about. I do remember selling them but had forgotten so that's why I didn't even notice they were missing from my closet sales. I still think Tradesy is wrong though - if you sell it - it belongs showing as sold in your closet. That's the public view and that's your record of sales. It shouldn't matter AT ALL if Tradesy took it back as a return UNLESS they send it back to you & deduct your earrings. Then I could see it not counting. But not if it just winds up in Tradesy's own closet. Its just confusing and inaccurate but at least the mystery is solved and there was nothing underhanded going on. Pheww!


I agree, it's not right. we as sellers did everything on our side, after shipping it doesn't belong to us anymore if it's returned or even lost in mail (if we use Tradesy labels). we sold the item, package appeared in tracking, done. 
I'm also unhappy too see the buyer reused my listing completely, including description and pictures. If she didn't use the item why didn't she return it in 4-day period? after wearing the bag how can she claim it's in the same condition and reuse the photos?


----------



## One_of_the_girls

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, it's not right. we as sellers did everything on our side, after shipping it doesn't belong to us anymore if it's returned or even lost in mail (if we use Tradesy labels). we sold the item, package appeared in tracking, done.
> I'm also unhappy too see the buyer reused my listing completely, including description and pictures. If she didn't use the item why didn't she return it in 4-day period? after wearing the bag how can she claim it's in the same condition and reuse the photos?


On the other hand - I'm not even sure I like the idea of the public being able to see all our sales in the first place, I mean, I'm of the school that if you are going to do it - do it right but best not to do it at all. Let's say a small business gets audited. Makes it very easy to go online and be like - AH HA. Got ya. And where's the sales tax for THAT one? Know what I mean? LOL. 
Maybe the condition is the same. I keep my stuff in really good condition. I sell some items literally 2 decades old and they look new-ish. But I still think no matter what - don't be so lazy that you can't take your photo. Do your own listing. I guess its a compliment you did such a nice job they want to copy it BUT still ...


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> On the other hand - I'm not even sure I like the idea of the public being able to see all our sales in the first place, I mean, I'm of the school that if you are going to do it - do it right but best not to do it at all. Let's say a small business gets audited. Makes it very easy to go online and be like - AH HA. Got ya. And where's the sales tax for THAT one? Know what I mean? LOL.
> Maybe the condition is the same. I keep my stuff in really good condition. I sell some items literally 2 decades old and they look new-ish. But I still think no matter what - don't be so lazy that you can't take your photo. Do your own listing. I guess its a compliment you did such a nice job they want to copy it BUT still ...


Speaking of sales tax, I don't think there is even a way to collect sales tax on a Tradesy sale unless Tradesy is doing it, which I don't think they are doing. I know I've sold things to buyers in my state.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Speaking of sales tax, I don't think there is even a way to collect sales tax on a Tradesy sale unless Tradesy is doing it, which I don't think they are doing. I know I've sold things to buyers in my state.


I agree, sales tax is not sellers' problem if the platform doesn't collect/allow to collect it. On Etsy or eBay I click "collect tax" for my state and so it does, then I pay it to my state. other state taxes are collected and paid by Etsy.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, sales tax is not sellers' problem if the platform doesn't collect/allow to collect it. On Etsy or eBay I click "collect tax" for my state and so it does, then I pay it to my state. other state taxes are collected and paid by Etsy.





whateve said:


> Speaking of sales tax, I don't think there is even a way to collect sales tax on a Tradesy sale unless Tradesy is doing it, which I don't think they are doing. I know I've sold things to buyers in my state.


Well it is really the buyer that is supposed to pay anyway so collecting is just facilitation but I guess it might depend on the individual state although I'm pretty sure all tax forms have a place where the buyer or taxpayer is supposed to put the amount of sales tax they owe based on their online purchases. Its reportable by the buyer so I don't think the seller or the platform is obligated to collect it unless maybe there is a particular state law putting the burden on seller instead of buyer. A lot of states the sales taxes you pay are tax deductible in the end anyway though, or at least a certain portion of them. I didn't mean to start a whole conversation here - LOL - just really using that as an example to enforce the privacy - lack of privacy - thing.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Then if someone requests to trade, I hit the "report" flag on the comment and report it as spam 6 times in a row, then refresh the page, and the comment disappears.  This has worked so far.



more than that, it works even if you report it as spam or harrassment or offensive comment just once, it will disappear


----------



## fashion_victim9

something weird is going on, when I click on my closet, I see my very very old listings in my sold and removed sections. and they keep changing constantly. now I see the boots I have sold today, and then go 2 bags that I sold maybe 2 years ago


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> something weird is going on, when I click on my closet, I see my very very old listings in my sold and removed sections. and they keep changing constantly. now I see the boots I have sold today, and then go 2 bags that I sold maybe 2 years ago



I have noticed the site and the app are glitchy this week.

But they do have another coupon promo up!  
The past month has been unusually slow for me on Tradesy--I guess it's competition from the primary retail sector during the holidays.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I have noticed the site and the app are glitchy this week.
> 
> But they do have another coupon promo up!
> The past month has been unusually slow for me on Tradesy--I guess it's competition from the primary retail sector during the holidays.



I'm doing great on Tradesy these weeks, but just terrible on eBay - only 3 sales in December while it's usually 30 - 40 a month!!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> something weird is going on, when I click on my closet, I see my very very old listings in my sold and removed sections. and they keep changing constantly. now I see the boots I have sold today, and then go 2 bags that I sold maybe 2 years ago


I'm seeing the same thing!


fashion_victim9 said:


> I'm doing great on Tradesy these weeks, but just terrible on eBay - only 3 sales in December while it's usually 30 - 40 a month!!


I'm not. Nearly all my sales are on ebay this month. 

Tradesy is taking a full two weeks to release my money, and another 10 to 14 days for it to hit paypal.


----------



## fashion_victim9

OMG I've just read about Designer Vault, it's so scary, she was reputable and well known. any of us can be in the same situation as these poor sellers who didn't get their money if smth happens to Tradesy, as they hold our funds forever on their account before releasing them. knocking on wood


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> OMG I've just read about Designer Vault, it's so scary, she was reputable and well known. any of us can be in the same situation as these poor sellers who didn't get their money if smth happens to Tradesy, as they hold our funds forever on their account before releasing them. knocking on wood


I always get nervous when I have more than 5 outstanding unpaid sales. Now I have only one that is in the process of transferring and two that haven't been released.


----------



## Jeet

fashion_victim9 said:


> OMG I've just read about Designer Vault, it's so scary, she was reputable and well known. any of us can be in the same situation as these poor sellers who didn't get their money if smth happens to Tradesy, as they hold our funds forever on their account before releasing them. knocking on wood


Could you please tell me what’s going on with that seller?


----------



## fashion_victim9

Jeet said:


> Could you please tell me what’s going on with that seller?



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...upt-and-they-owe-me-3k.1001360/#post-32768685


----------



## Jeet

fashion_victim9 said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...upt-and-they-owe-me-3k.1001360/#post-32768685


Thank you!!! That’s scary


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I'm very surprised how few items I sold on tradesy during the three day coupon code  Personally, I wish they had bigger coupons for more expensive items. I've had my eye on this dior bag for a while and the seller won't budge on the price, $100 doesn't make much of a dent when the item is $2k+


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I'm very surprised how few items I sold on tradesy during the three day coupon code  Personally, I wish they had bigger coupons for more expensive items. I've had my eye on this dior bag for a while and the seller won't budge on the price, $100 doesn't make much of a dent when the item is $2k+


I never sell anything during the coupons. Most of my items are too cheap for the coupon.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> OMG I've just read about Designer Vault, it's so scary, she was reputable and well known. any of us can be in the same situation as these poor sellers who didn't get their money if smth happens to Tradesy, as they hold our funds forever on their account before releasing them. knocking on wood


Yeah I think that's what everyone was afraid of when Tradesy first started stretching out the payment timelines.  I think Tradesy is big enough now though that if they went under they would probably be bought out by another company rather than simply liquidate....at least I hope.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I'm very surprised how few items I sold on tradesy during the three day coupon code  Personally, I wish they had bigger coupons for more expensive items. I've had my eye on this dior bag for a while and the seller won't budge on the price, $100 doesn't make much of a dent when the item is $2k+



Me too.  Maybe that's why they extended the coupon 3 days--it was supposed to be for 1 day.  I only had one sale.


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> something weird is going on, when I click on my closet, I see my very very old listings in my sold and removed sections. and they keep changing constantly. now I see the boots I have sold today, and then go 2 bags that I sold maybe 2 years ago


I noticed this change too. all items pop up in random order including sold items. It may be good for active listings, something may catch buyer's attention. But I often rely on my sold section to check current sales, if the item is sold it takes time for sale confirmation. I prefer to have it ready and ship right away once I get email. I can't rely on my active and sold numbers because I change active all the time, and sold number is not accurate.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I noticed this change too. all items pop up in random order including sold items. It may be good for active listings, something may catch buyer's attention. But I often rely on my sold section to check current sales, if the item is sold it takes time for sale confirmation. I prefer to have it ready and ship right away once I get email. I can't rely on my active and sold numbers because I change active all the time, and sold number is not accurate.


The other problem is that the items I put up most recently are no longer on the first page so I can't check easily to see if they've cleaned the pictures. Plus I usually get some likes right away on new listings and I like to use that number to help predict how easy it will be to sell.


----------



## piperdog

I've never sold with Tradesy, but I'm in the middle of a problem with them as a buyer. A week ago I purchased a bag from the website which came from their own returns closet. Within 2 days I got notification that it had shipped with a tracking number thru USPS. 5 days later there's no update to the tracker. Unfortunately, USPS says that the label was generated electronically, but the package never arrived. Tradesy says it was sent to USPS. The package is missing for 5 days and all Tradesy and USPS can do is point at each other and say that it's the other one's fault. So I'm pretty sure that my bag is either lost, stolen, or sitting in a corner somewhere without a shipping label and I'm the only one who cares. Adding insult to injury, Tradesy continues to send promotional emails touting "next day shipping"!  Silly me for thinking that buying directly from them would somehow be more reliable than buying from a random seller through the site. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## whateve

piperdog said:


> I've never sold with Tradesy, but I'm in the middle of a problem with them as a buyer. A week ago I purchased a bag from the website which came from their own returns closet. Within 2 days I got notification that it had shipped with a tracking number thru USPS. 5 days later there's no update to the tracker. Unfortunately, USPS says that the label was generated electronically, but the package never arrived. Tradesy says it was sent to USPS. The package is missing for 5 days and all Tradesy and USPS can do is point at each other and say that it's the other one's fault. So I'm pretty sure that my bag is either lost, stolen, or sitting in a corner somewhere without a shipping label and I'm the only one who cares. Adding insult to injury, Tradesy continues to send promotional emails touting "next day shipping"!  Silly me for thinking that buying directly from them would somehow be more reliable than buying from a random seller through the site. Thanks for letting me vent.


5 days isn't long enough to get really worried. Since it wasn't ever scanned by USPS, Tradesy should give you a complete refund. However, if I was the seller, I would want to wait around 10 days to see if it showed up. USPS is supposed scan at every stage of movement but they don't always. I hope you ultimately get your bag, or at least your refund. You shouldn't have any problem getting the refund from your credit card company if Tradesy is uncooperative.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> The other problem is that the items I put up most recently are no longer on the first page so I can't check easily to see if they've cleaned the pictures. Plus I usually get some likes right away on new listings and I like to use that number to help predict how easy it will be to sell.


This too. and number of likes helps me to decide on the price, which offers I should consider. .


----------



## GemsBerry

piperdog said:


> I've never sold with Tradesy, but I'm in the middle of a problem with them as a buyer. A week ago I purchased a bag from the website which came from their own returns closet. Within 2 days I got notification that it had shipped with a tracking number thru USPS. 5 days later there's no update to the tracker. Unfortunately, USPS says that the label was generated electronically, but the package never arrived. Tradesy says it was sent to USPS. The package is missing for 5 days and all Tradesy and USPS can do is point at each other and say that it's the other one's fault. So I'm pretty sure that my bag is either lost, stolen, or sitting in a corner somewhere without a shipping label and I'm the only one who cares. Adding insult to injury, Tradesy continues to send promotional emails touting "next day shipping"!  Silly me for thinking that buying directly from them would somehow be more reliable than buying from a random seller through the site. Thanks for letting me vent.


Don't worry just yet. USPS is running horribly slow this season, many of my outgoing packages on Etsy and my supplies were delayed. Priority should take 2-3 days, OK reasonably 4-5 days, but packages were sitting in TX and Brooklyn for 10 days. It took 4 days for another package to move from my PO to local sorting facility, it usually takes few hours.
So 5 days delay on top of 5-7 days delivery is a "new Holiday normal" for USPS.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Don't worry just yet. USPS is running horribly slow this season, many of my outgoing packages on Etsy and my supplies were delayed. Priority should take 2-3 days, OK reasonably 4-5 days, but packages were sitting in TX and Brooklyn for 10 days. It took 4 days for another package to move from my PO to local sorting facility, it usually takes few hours.
> So 5 days delay on top of 5-7 days delivery is a "new Holiday normal" for USPS.


I had one recent priority item take 12 days.


----------



## piperdog

Thank you all for your encouragement. I'll be happy to come back and eat crow when it arrives.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I'm seeing the same thing!
> 
> I'm not. Nearly all my sales are on ebay this month.
> 
> Tradesy is taking a full two weeks to release my money, and another 10 to 14 days for it to hit paypal.



I'm on day 14 after requesting a payout! Still no money.


----------



## piperdog

My bag from Tradesy arrived today! It's still troubling to have a package disappear for 5 days (yesterday neither Tradesy nor USPS knew where it was) but I'm thrilled that it made its way to me.


----------



## whateve

App only coupon 10% off your in app purchase. Code APPFLASH10
maximum discount $1000.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> App only coupon 10% off your in app purchase. Code APPFLASH10
> maximum discount $1000.



Thank you! I found a bag I love, $900 discount on an already good price! Thanks whateve!


----------



## whateve

I logged into Tradesy right before I went to bed and found I had made a sale. I didn't get an email, not even after I confirmed it. I'm curious to see if I'll ever get one. Just a heads up, if you don't check often, you might miss one and have it cancelled.


----------



## whateve

My money from a sale was released exactly a week after delivery. That is the quickest it has been in awhile. As far as I can tell, it wasn't returned. I have 3 more outstanding sales. I've always wondered if they are more likely to release money if there are more in the pipeline.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> My money from a sale was released exactly a week after delivery. That is the quickest it has been in awhile. As far as I can tell, it wasn't returned. I have 3 more outstanding sales. I've always wondered if they are more likely to release money if there are more in the pipeline.


Maybe Tradesy's new year's resolution was to keep their sellers happier by allowing them to get their money in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## chloebagfreak

whateve said:


> My money from a sale was released exactly a week after delivery. That is the quickest it has been in awhile. As far as I can tell, it wasn't returned. I have 3 more outstanding sales. I've always wondered if they are more likely to release money if there are more in the pipeline.


That’s great to hear!
I’ve never sold there. Do they take longer to pay if you get a return? How does the seller get affected from returns?
Thanks


----------



## whateve

chloebagfreak said:


> That’s great to hear!
> I’ve never sold there. Do they take longer to pay if you get a return? How does the seller get affected from returns?
> Thanks


Sometimes they pay quicker if there is a return. Once they have the item back and they know there was nothing wrong with it, they usually release your money. Some people return in person and then the release is really quick. I haven't had many returns lately. I don't know how the seller is affected by returns. I'm sure it is worse if they think the items were not as described, even if the buyer returned for a different reason. In some cases, they will return the item to the seller. They did that to me once, claiming the measurements were wrong, but the measurements matched the manufacturer's. I think they just didn't think they would be able to sell it again. I sold it on ebay after that, with the same measurements, and my buyer was happy. One seller on here says she thinks they return about every 10th return to the seller, and it has nothing to do with it being described incorrectly. They just think they will lose too much money reselling it.


----------



## chloebagfreak

whateve said:


> Sometimes they pay quicker if there is a return. Once they have the item back and they know there was nothing wrong with it, they usually release your money. Some people return in person and then the release is really quick. I haven't had many returns lately. I don't know how the seller is affected by returns. I'm sure it is worse if they think the items were not as described, even if the buyer returned for a different reason. In some cases, they will return the item to the seller. They did that to me once, claiming the measurements were wrong, but the measurements matched the manufacturer's. I think they just didn't think they would be able to sell it again. I sold it on ebay after that, with the same measurements, and my buyer was happy. One seller on here says she thinks they return about every 10th return to the seller, and it has nothing to do with it being described incorrectly. They just think they will lose too much money reselling it.


Wow, that is interesting! Thanks for explaining that. 
Do you ship the item yourself? I read that it takes a week to get the Tradesy label. I like shipping items out within 24 hours.


----------



## whateve

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow, that is interesting! Thanks for explaining that.
> Do you ship the item yourself? I read that it takes a week to get the Tradesy label. I like shipping items out within 24 hours.


It doesn't take a week to get the Tradesy label. It takes a week or more to get the shipping kit, which is usually a plastic bag with a label attached. The label is available online instantly for printing. I use Tradesy labels for nearly everything over a pound. They charge $10.50 for it, but you don't have to pay commission on it. If you ship yourself, then you have to use your own money to pay for shipping and you have to pay commission on the full amount. If I sell a scarf or keychain I can ship first class for $2.66, so I'll do that instead of their label.


----------



## chloebagfreak

whateve said:


> It doesn't take a week to get the Tradesy label. It takes a week or more to get the shipping kit, which is usually a plastic bag with a label attached. The label is available online instantly for printing. I use Tradesy labels for nearly everything over a pound. They charge $10.50 for it, but you don't have to pay commission on it. If you ship yourself, then you have to use your own money to pay for shipping and you have to pay commission on the full amount. If I sell a scarf or keychain I can ship first class for $2.66, so I'll do that instead of their label.


Oh great! Thanks for clarifying that!
Is it also insured for the full amount?


----------



## whateve

chloebagfreak said:


> Oh great! Thanks for clarifying that!
> Is it also insured for the full amount?


I'm not sure if it is insured over $2500. There was some talk about that awhile ago. I can't remember if they changed it. Other than that, it is either USPS insured or Tradesy insured. Once a package was lost and Tradesy paid me anyway.


----------



## chloebagfreak

whateve said:


> I'm not sure if it is insured over $2500. There was some talk about that awhile ago. I can't remember if they changed it. Other than that, it is either USPS insured or Tradesy insured. Once a package was lost and Tradesy paid me anyway.


Ok, thats good to know. I’m not selling anything over that price. 
I’ve used Stamps.com and the insurance process was very easy and quick. I’m super careful to insure everything and have tracking.
Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

I haven't had a buyer return their purchase to Tradesy for quite a while, but my last sale was returned....I received my money much quicker, and I noticed that after a week or so in Tradesy's closet using my photos, there are now all new photos. Is Tradesy not re-using photos now?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I haven't had a buyer return their purchase to Tradesy for quite a while, but my last sale was returned....I received my money much quicker, and I noticed that after a week or so in Tradesy's closet using my photos, there are now all new photos. Is Tradesy not re-using photos now?


I think I noticed they took new photos of mine before. Maybe not all of them. I think they like a particular uniform look. I didn't think their photos were better than mine.


----------



## doublewats

Came here just to see if my experience with insanely long turnaround times (nearly a month or more factoring in the inexplicably long delay on bank transfers) for payouts was some kind of aberration. Both concerned but reassured that it doesn't seem to be, although since it sounds like people may be waiting less, I'm a little more hopeful, as I've just about given up on listing at all on Tradesy. Why is it so hard to find a decent platform for reselling?


----------



## whateve

doublewats said:


> Came here just to see if my experience with insanely long turnaround times (nearly a month or more factoring in the inexplicably long delay on bank transfers) for payouts was some kind of aberration. Both concerned but reassured that it doesn't seem to be, although since it sounds like people may be waiting less, I'm a little more hopeful, as I've just about given up on listing at all on Tradesy. Why is it so hard to find a decent platform for reselling?


Have you tried Mercari?


----------



## doublewats

whateve said:


> Have you tried Mercari?


Funny you should ask, I actually just rejoined it the other day! It's changed _drastically_ from the last time I was on, back when it was still free a few years ago. I'm glad to see they kept a reasonable selling fee, especially considering how much they've invested seemingly in making it accessible.

The inability to list over a desktop was the main reason I never used posh or mercari much, but it does look like mercari is mimicking ebay in its interface. Despite all that, I was holding my breath on it for pricier items (nothing extreme), as I have no idea what kind of following it has (I found Heroine to be awful all around as far as finding buyers, even though my items sold elsewhere at higher prices). And I wasn't sure whether to expect the same kind of lowballing/excess of questions behavior that is typical of Poshmark.

I suppose by your prompt that you find Mercari to be a good ecommerce site? If so, that would be a great relief. I could see it becoming my go-to but I didn't want to get my hopes up too early.


----------



## whateve

doublewats said:


> Funny you should ask, I actually just rejoined it the other day! It's changed _drastically_ from the last time I was on, back when it was still free a few years ago. I'm glad to see they kept a reasonable selling fee, especially considering how much they've invested seemingly in making it accessible.
> 
> The inability to list over a desktop was the main reason I never used posh or mercari much, but it does look like mercari is mimicking ebay in its interface. Despite all that, I was holding my breath on it for pricier items (nothing extreme), as I have no idea what kind of following it has (I found Heroine to be awful all around as far as finding buyers, even though my items sold elsewhere at higher prices). And I wasn't sure whether to expect the same kind of lowballing/excess of questions behavior that is typical of Poshmark.
> 
> I suppose by your prompt that you find Mercari to be a good ecommerce site? If so, that would be a great relief. I could see it becoming my go-to but I didn't want to get my hopes up too early.


It's hit or miss. I price my items higher because most buyers will make offers. Many will send a message with a fairly low offer. There are formal offers that I believe Mercari requires to be no more than a 25% discount. They have to provide their credit card and if the offer is accepted, it gets charged immediately. Once in awhile, someone will pay full price, so I get more for my item than I was expecting. There are more messages on Mercari than on Tradesy or ebay, so it takes up more of my time, but it isn't that bad.

I find that items that are popular on ebay aren't always popular on Mercari or Tradesy, and vice versa. So it is worth it to me to list on multiple sites. I still sell the bulk of items on ebay. But I love Mercari for the quickness of getting my money. I have never had a buyer complain. About 75-80% rate me within a few hours of receiving their package, then I rate them and my money is released. The rest don't rate at all; they are probably new to Mercari and don't know the system or don't care. Then Mercari releases my money after 3 days. When I transfer money, it hits my bank in a few days.

I found it a pain when I first started using it. I like to do everything on my desktop but they didn't have that capability. I used my tablet. Now that they have the ability to list on the desktop, it is much easier for me. If I get an offer, I still have to use the app to respond. The maximum photos is 8, which sometimes isn't enough.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> It's hit or miss. I price my items higher because most buyers will make offers. Many will send a message with a fairly low offer. There are formal offers that I believe Mercari requires to be no more than a 25% discount. They have to provide their credit card and if the offer is accepted, it gets charged immediately. Once in awhile, someone will pay full price, so I get more for my item than I was expecting. There are more messages on Mercari than on Tradesy or ebay, so it takes up more of my time, but it isn't that bad.
> 
> I find that items that are popular on ebay aren't always popular on Mercari or Tradesy, and vice versa. So it is worth it to me to list on multiple sites. I still sell the bulk of items on ebay. But I love Mercari for the quickness of getting my money. I have never had a buyer complain. About 75-80% rate me within a few hours of receiving their package, then I rate them and my money is released. The rest don't rate at all; they are probably new to Mercari and don't know the system or don't care. Then Mercari releases my money after 3 days. When I transfer money, it hits my bank in a few days.
> 
> I found it a pain when I first started using it. I like to do everything on my desktop but they didn't have that capability. I used my tablet. Now that they have the ability to list on the desktop, it is much easier for me. If I get an offer, I still have to use the app to respond. The maximum photos is 8, which sometimes isn't enough.


Thanks so much whateve for sharing your experience with Mercari.


----------



## ML_chanel

I have been selling on tradesy for a few years and for the first time I’m having a buyer claim misrepresentation based on the size. If tradesy sides with the buyer on the measurement will they send the item back to me or just relist in the tradesy closet? Thank you in advance for any insights or experiences


----------



## whateve

mimi_buckley said:


> I have been selling on tradesy for a few years and for the first time I’m having a buyer claim misrepresentation based on the size. If tradesy sides with the buyer on the measurement will they send the item back to me or just relist in the tradesy closet? Thank you in advance for any insights or experiences


They'll send it back to you. There is a small chance they'll keep it if they think they can sell it for more. Do you know for a fact that the buyer claimed that? Have you communicated with the buyer? I had a bag returned to me because Tradesy said the measurements were wrong. I got it back and it measured exactly what I said. Not only that, my measurements matched the manufacturer's. I think Tradesy just didn't want to have to resell it.


----------



## ML_chanel

whateve said:


> They'll send it back to you. There is a small chance they'll keep it if they think they can sell it for more. Do you know for a fact that the buyer claimed that? Have you communicated with the buyer? I had a bag returned to me because Tradesy said the measurements were wrong. I got it back and it measured exactly what I said. Not only that, my measurements matched the manufacturer's. I think Tradesy just didn't want to have to resell it.


Grrr yeah he hasn’t officially claimed it yet but messaged me threatening to do so unless I offered a further discount (even though the sale had been competed). He was a problematic buyer from the beginning and I had a bad gut feeling, I hope my bag gets returned in the same condition it was sent out in thanks for letting me know @whateve


----------



## whateve

mimi_buckley said:


> Grrr yeah he hasn’t officially claimed it yet but messaged me threatening to do so unless I offered a further discount (even though the sale had been competed). He was a problematic buyer from the beginning and I had a bad gut feeling, I hope my bag gets returned in the same condition it was sent out in thanks for letting me know @whateve


Did you tell him that you have no control over the money? It isn't within your power to give a discount after the sale. I would contact Tradesy and let them see the messages.


----------



## ML_chanel

whateve said:


> Did you tell him that you have no control over the money? It isn't within your power to give a discount after the sale. I would contact Tradesy and let them see the messages.


I did. I told him once the sale is completed, he has to work with Tradesy if he feels the bag was truly misrepresented and it is out of my hands. I'm not sure if he will file a misrepresentation claim with them or if he was just hoping I would discount the bag further. Do you think I should wait until he makes the claim to reach out to Tradesy? I am hoping it was just a threat so that I don't have to deal with a headache of a return.


----------



## whateve

mimi_buckley said:


> I did. I told him once the sale is completed, he has to work with Tradesy if he feels the bag was truly misrepresented and it is out of my hands. I'm not sure if he will file a misrepresentation claim with them or if he was just hoping I would discount the bag further. Do you think I should wait until he makes the claim to reach out to Tradesy? I am hoping it was just a threat so that I don't have to deal with a headache of a return.


Hmm, it depends on the wording of the messages. If they were rude or threatening, I think I would tell Tradesy about them.  The problem is that if he returns, you may not know until the package has already been shipped back to you. I think Tradesy does this on purpose to keep the seller from arguing.


----------



## ML_chanel

whateve said:


> Hmm, it depends on the wording of the messages. If they were rude or threatening, I think I would tell Tradesy about them.  The problem is that if he returns, you may not know until the package has already been shipped back to you. I think Tradesy does this on purpose to keep the seller from arguing.


Oh really? That's annoying. I guess I can see how it plays out. He demanded a discount because the bag wasn't as described (size wise) and said he would be contacting Tradesy. So Tradesy doesn't notify you at all prior to sending the bag back? That doesn't seem right...


----------



## whateve

mimi_buckley said:


> Oh really? That's annoying. I guess I can see how it plays out. He demanded a discount because the bag wasn't as described (size wise) and said he would be contacting Tradesy. So Tradesy doesn't notify you at all prior to sending the bag back? That doesn't seem right...


No it doesn't seem right. I had one buyer claim fake a long time ago. Tradesy contacted me and asked me if I wanted to provide any information, which I did. They ruled in my favor. Then the size issue came up much later and all I got was an email saying that the bag was being returned to me because the measurements didn't match. I hadn't even realized it was returned. I think they changed their policy. They were much fairer and communicative earlier on.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> No it doesn't seem right. I had one buyer claim fake a long time ago. Tradesy contacted me and asked me if I wanted to provide any information, which I did. They ruled in my favor. Then the size issue came up much later and all I got was an email saying that the bag was being returned to me because the measurements didn't match. I hadn't even realized it was returned. I think they changed their policy. They were much fairer and communicative earlier on.


It’s possible to check if your sold item was requested for return by looking on the “Completed Sales” page, not the “Sold” page, when it’s a return you’ll see a blurb stating “Your shipping kit is on its way to you” replacing the tracking info that was there. This means the buyer had requested a return and a shipping label was generated for the item to go back to HQ.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> It’s possible to check if your sold item was requested for return by looking on the “Completed Sales” page, not the “Sold” page, when it’s a return you’ll see a blurb stating “Your shipping kit is on its way to you” replacing the tracking info that was there. This means the buyer had requested a return and a shipping label was generated for the item to go back to HQ.


Thanks! I haven't seen this ever. The last return I had was a sale from back in February. It doesn't say this. It still has the original tracking info. The item was returned to Tradesy and they resold it. The reason I knew it was returned is because the "your earnings" at the top of the sale is missing, and when I click on it, it shows in Tradesy's closet.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Thanks! I haven't seen this ever. The last return I had was a sale from back in February. It doesn't say this. It still has the original tracking info. The item was returned to Tradesy and they resold it. The reason I knew it was returned is because the "your earnings" at the top of the sale is missing, and when I click on it, it shows in Tradesy's closet.


I wasn’t sure before but the blurb could be temporary only until they received the item back and then your normal tracking info is restored but it’s defo there. Best to check within the 4 day period when buyers can return.

Or maybe it’s different for me since I never use their shipping kits but this is how i can tell if something is being returned on my account.


----------



## whateve

I just had money released on the 7th day. I have another that is on day 10 that hasn't been released. As far as I can tell, neither was returned. The money I transferred 10 days ago still hasn't hit Paypal.


----------



## whateve

app only coupon APPSALE10
for 10% off
One time use.
Maximum discount $1000
Ends 1/25 11:59 PM PST.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

doublewats said:


> Funny you should ask, I actually just rejoined it the other day! It's changed _drastically_ from the last time I was on, back when it was still free a few years ago. I'm glad to see they kept a reasonable selling fee, especially considering how much they've invested seemingly in making it accessible.
> 
> The inability to list over a desktop was the main reason I never used posh or mercari much, but it does look like mercari is mimicking ebay in its interface. Despite all that, I was holding my breath on it for pricier items (nothing extreme), as I have no idea what kind of following it has (I found Heroine to be awful all around as far as finding buyers, even though my items sold elsewhere at higher prices). And I wasn't sure whether to expect the same kind of lowballing/excess of questions behavior that is typical of Poshmark.
> 
> I suppose by your prompt that you find Mercari to be a good ecommerce site? If so, that would be a great relief. I could see it becoming my go-to but I didn't want to get my hopes up too early.


 I recently tried Mercari for the first time about September - October and was really annoyed because I only listed about 10, maybe 15 items just to get the feel for the website and to see how it worked out. I figured the best time to list anywhere is over Christmas shopping months of Oct - Jan. They claim you can list for free and the listings stay up until you take them down or they sell. LIE! I didn't sell anything in the first 30 days but I did get views and a few items had a bunch of likes. They took down all my listings and sent me an email that the listings were all removed because they didn't sell, but I could go back on and relist them or recommission them or whatever wording they used. I said the hell with that. #1 I didn't have time to play wack a mole with Mercari - listing items they take down then having to relist them but more important #2 it left me with a really bad flavor since they claim one thing - and apparently - do whatever they want, whenever they want. I decided that is too scary of a website to deal with and then I researched a little further and found it was a Japanese owned and based website so I said forget it. They could steal your money, take out whatever they wanted, and you couldn't even file a complaint in the US about them to try and recapture what they took. No thanks.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I had one recent priority item take 12 days.


I had a Christmas present that I mailed to family on Dec 7th from USPS Sit - literally just sit - for 2 whole weeks somewhere - finally moved out Christmas eve and wasn't delivered until 4 days after Christmas. I was livid. I filed a complaint but the USPS could care less. They basically said it hadn't been scanned so they didn't know where the hold up was but these things happen. That's there answer. Oh well. These things happen? I think its time they fire the management and put the USPS under better oversight. 
Oh and incase someone didn't realize - they are again INCREASING their DOMESTIC rates by a LOT on January 27th.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> I recently tried Mercari for the first time about September - October and was really annoyed because I only listed about 10, maybe 15 items just to get the feel for the website and to see how it worked out. I figured the best time to list anywhere is over Christmas shopping months of Oct - Jan. They claim you can list for free and the listings stay up until you take them down or they sell. LIE! I didn't sell anything in the first 30 days but I did get views and a few items had a bunch of likes. They took down all my listings and sent me an email that the listings were all removed because they didn't sell, but I could go back on and relist them or recommission them or whatever wording they used. I said the hell with that. #1 I didn't have time to play wack a mole with Mercari - listing items they take down then having to relist them but more important #2 it left me with a really bad flavor since they claim one thing - and apparently - do whatever they want, whenever they want. I decided that is too scary of a website to deal with and then I researched a little further and found it was a Japanese owned and based website so I said forget it. They could steal your money, take out whatever they wanted, and you couldn't even file a complaint in the US about them to try and recapture what they took. No thanks.


I've never had anything taken down and I've had things up for a year. All I can think is that you must have had messages you didn't respond to. I've gotten my money promptly from every sale. If they are doing business in the US, you could definitely file a complaint if they absconded with your money. A lot of companies that operate in the US are foreign owned.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I logged into Tradesy right before I went to bed and found I had made a sale. I didn't get an email, not even after I confirmed it. I'm curious to see if I'll ever get one. Just a heads up, if you don't check often, you might miss one and have it cancelled.


That happened to me too and Tradesy wound up canceling 2 sales I had just because they didn't send me the email and I didn't even know I had a sale. I also didn't get a couple emails from people asking me questions about items or for lower prices. I got back to them as soon as I saw they'd messaged me, but it was by that time a few days later and they either weren't interested anymore (a lot of sales I think are impulse) or one lady said she bought something else instead since I never got back to her. I couldn't blame them but I did blame Tradesy. I sent them a complaint too and the guy was like oh I'll change your settings. Change my settings? I wrote back that he didn't have to try and placate me - I know full well there are no such settings. I told him it is clearly a systems glitch they ought to work on fixing because both Tradesy and the sellers are losing a lot of sales because of it. I just don't have time to log into sites every day to check what is happening. I rely on my email which I do check daily or at least every other day and expect my notifications to come through.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I've never had anything taken down and I've had things up for a year. All I can think is that you must have had messages you didn't respond to. I've gotten my money promptly from every sale. If they are doing business in the US, you could definitely file a complaint if they absconded with your money. A lot of companies that operate in the US are foreign owned.


Nope. There were o messages. Just likes from people so clearly the items were getting hits - they just hadn't sold right away.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

I came here to ask if anyone ever had their items just disappear off Tradesy?
 (But then got bogged down reading all the other interesting things on this forum)!
 Anyhow, I sold a sweater on ebay and went to Tradesy to remove the listing but it wasn't there.
 I KNOW I listed it there. I always list things first on Tradesy - because they are supposed to leave them posted until you take them down or they sell (like Mercari, but apparently - neither site can be trusted to do this). Then I post on Ebay. Ebay is usually only for 30 days & then mostly I either relist it or let it fall off if I have other things to list instead. 
But then I always was able to go back to Tradesy for my "inventory" to see the stuff I still had that had fallen off Ebay. I'm not sure how long things stay in your Ebay unsold list before they disappear but I know they do disappear and its a pain because unless you do physical inventories of your stuff - you can't remember to relist. 
That's something I really appreciated and relied on Tradesy for. Except I just TRUSTED that would be the case and never really kept track of things after listing it there. 
Today I noticed - that item is gone but only because I was looking for it to remove it or I never would have discovered it gone. 
It was not showing in my closet and I did a general search on the website and it still wasn't coming up. I never got an email saying they were removing it - and frankly - I can't imagine why they would - but it is gone. I mean, it sold on Ebay anyway but I am now wondering - how many other of my items do I THINK I have listing and looking to be sold have disappeared and really, are now just sitting in a box - not even being advertised for sale? Maybe it was yet another of Tradesy's software glitches but I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this or knows anything more about this than I do?


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> I came here to ask if anyone ever had their items just disappear off Tradesy?
> (But then got bogged down reading all the other interesting things on this forum)!
> Anyhow, I sold a sweater on ebay and went to Tradesy to remove the listing but it wasn't there.
> I KNOW I listed it there. I always list things first on Tradesy - because they are supposed to leave them posted until you take them down or they sell (like Mercari, but apparently - neither site can be trusted to do this). Then I post on Ebay. Ebay is usually only for 30 days & then mostly I either relist it or let it fall off if I have other things to list instead.
> But then I always was able to go back to Tradesy for my "inventory" to see the stuff I still had that had fallen off Ebay. I'm not sure how long things stay in your Ebay unsold list before they disappear but I know they do disappear and its a pain because unless you do physical inventories of your stuff - you can't remember to relist.
> That's something I really appreciated and relied on Tradesy for. Except I just TRUSTED that would be the case and never really kept track of things after listing it there.
> Today I noticed - that item is gone but only because I was looking for it to remove it or I never would have discovered it gone.
> It was not showing in my closet and I did a general search on the website and it still wasn't coming up. I never got an email saying they were removing it - and frankly - I can't imagine why they would - but it is gone. I mean, it sold on Ebay anyway but I am now wondering - how many other of my items do I THINK I have listing and looking to be sold have disappeared and really, are now just sitting in a box - not even being advertised for sale? Maybe it was yet another of Tradesy's software glitches but I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this or knows anything more about this than I do?


I remember this happening a long time ago, maybe a year? I don't check everything I have listed to see if it stays listed, just the total number. I haven't noticed any listings missing for a long time.


----------



## idalis

Has anyone ever had Tradesy take back funds AFTER the funds have been released and you've already transferred out your earnings?  I sold an item which was delivered on Dec 10th.  The funds were released on Dec 22nd, and then soon after withdrawn.  Today, 46 days after delivery, Tradesy sent me an email stating that my item was found to be not as described because I violated policy because I used only stock photos (brand new with tags item that I listed probably 2+ years ago, as I don't actually list on Tradesy for quite a long time now, because of the outrageous fees and poor sales and inconvenient listing steps as a large scale seller on ebay, and I do not think that there was any such rule at the time this was actually listed), and that the item is being sent back to me.  Unfortunately I have pending earnings from another sale a week ago, which they just deducted this refund out of!  

If their own rules state that the buyer must initiate a return in 4 days, and return the item within 10 from there, and that they process all returns within 7 days, how on earth is it now 46 days later and it's still permitted to return it?  And why were my funds already released long ago if the buyer had a claim open in the proper amount of time?  I am assuming I'm screwed and they will just hold my money and I am guessing I'm about to get back an item someone wore for a month and damaged


----------



## whateve

idalis said:


> Has anyone ever had Tradesy take back funds AFTER the funds have been released and you've already transferred out your earnings?  I sold an item which was delivered on Dec 10th.  The funds were released on Dec 22nd, and then soon after withdrawn.  Today, 46 days after delivery, Tradesy sent me an email stating that my item was found to be not as described because I violated policy because I used only stock photos (brand new with tags item that I listed probably 2+ years ago, as I don't actually list on Tradesy for quite a long time now, because of the outrageous fees and poor sales and inconvenient listing steps as a large scale seller on ebay, and I do not think that there was any such rule at the time this was actually listed), and that the item is being sent back to me.  Unfortunately I have pending earnings from another sale a week ago, which they just deducted this refund out of!
> 
> If their own rules state that the buyer must initiate a return in 4 days, and return the item within 10 from there, and that they process all returns within 7 days, how on earth is it now 46 days later and it's still permitted to return it?  And why were my funds already released long ago if the buyer had a claim open in the proper amount of time?  I am assuming I'm screwed and they will just hold my money and I am guessing I'm about to get back an item someone wore for a month and damaged


I think this happened to me a long time ago. Not as much time had gone by. I think the money was released, and about a week later, it was taken back. The original transfer still hit my bank account. I had an outstanding sale and the money was taken out of that. They returned the bag to me, claiming not as described. When I got it back, it was in the same condition as I sent it, and there was nothing wrong with it. I don't know how someone was able to return outside of the 4 day window but I'm certain that Tradesy returned it to me because they didn't want to resell it themselves. I used the exact same description and pictures to list the bag on ebay and resold it.


----------



## jmc3007

1) once Tradesy has your banking or PayPal info, they can and will debit your accounts as others have said. 2) it’s the users’ responsibility to read TOS terms and changes when they’re updated, the fact that something wasn’t applicable at the time your listings went up is indefensible and ineffective (imagine the scowling you’d get from Judge Judy). 3) using your own photos is your own insurance policy when things go pear shaped as they clearly did. Even when something is new and photos seem repetitive or not worth the effort, guess what? They can and do serve your purpose in the long run. 4) with only generic photos taken by someone else, Tradesy has no way to determine a viable outcome except a full refund. How could they compare the original item against what the buyer received upon receipt or 30 days later without original photos as a baseline? Is it possible for buyers to abuse Tradesy’s return policy even when past 4 days? Absolute yes because your listing created a huge loophole for them to drive through it. PayPal has a 6 month return window for clawbacks.

You are your own agency, protect yourself with your own photos and even then selling on any secondary platform is still an uphill march but at least you got your own back.


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> . 3) using your own photos is your own insurance policy when things go pear shaped as they clearly did. Even when something is new and photos seem repetitive or not worth the effort, guess what? They can and do serve your purpose in the long run. 4) with only generic photos taken by someone else, Tradesy has no way to determine a viable outcome except a full refund. How could they compare the original item against what the buyer received upon receipt or 30 days later without original photos as a baseline?


And to add to what @jmc3007 said about using your own photos, I post another comment. 

Not only is the buyer (and Tradesy) unable to determine true SNAD because they can't see the actual item but you are committing a much more serious violation - infringing on the intellectual property rights of the owner of those pictures. 

Every site and every manufacturer has terminology that disallows unauthorized use of material on that site except for their own customer use. (By "customer use," they mean that they have pictures and descriptions so THEIR OWN customers know what they're buying.) It doesn't allow you to use those pictures for your own commercial purposes. 

And in fact, in Tradesy's Terms of Service, under *7. Prohibited and Restricted Items and Activities, *
they specifically state (among other rules): 
_"User Submissions and your use of Tradesy shall not:_

_infringe upon any third-party's rights, including any third party copyright, patent, trademark, trade secret or other proprietary or intellectual property rights, privacy rights, moral rights or other proprietary rights"_
And further down in #7, they state, _"In the event of a replica or misrepresented listing, Tradesy will pull funds from the seller if the seller has already cashed out seller earnings from that sale."_

And that's what happened to you. 

Understand that a NWT item can still have a scratch, stain, discoloration, or other flaw or anomaly that had you shown your own images may have been visible. Or there may not have been any issues at all, but without your own pictures, there's no way to prove anything, including authenticity.


----------



## Gennas

OMG, I had a sale over 10 days ago and the seller loves the item. They still have not released my funds and never respond to my emails. I did talk to them 5 days ago and they said there is no return request. I already knew that!! This buyer buys from me a lot. Then they lied when I called yesterday and they gave me this bs that they are having system problems with payouts!! BS!!! I hate tradesy.I want my $$$$


----------



## whateve

New coupon codes:
$150 off $1000 MY$150
$120 off $800  MY$120
$60 off $400  MY$60
$25 off $250  MY$25


----------



## laurie00

Here's a new one for me and wondered if anyone else has had this happen to them.  I had shoes listed that were European sized.  From their drop down menu, I indicated european and put in the size (39).  They then populated it as a US size 9.5.  The buyer notified me that while she loved the shoes, they are really a size 9.  Tradesy is now returning them to me because they were not described accurately even though they populated the field with size 9.5 and I had the size EU39 in the description.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

laurie00 said:


> Here's a new one for me and wondered if anyone else has had this happen to them.  I had shoes listed that were European sized.  From their drop down menu, I indicated european and put in the size (39).  They then populated it as a US size 9.5.  The buyer notified me that while she loved the shoes, they are really a size 9.  Tradesy is now returning them to me because they were not described accurately even though they populated the field with size 9.5 and I had the size EU39 in the description.


That’s total BS. I would fight that one if you had E.U. 39 in the description.


----------



## laurie00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That’s total BS. I would fight that one if you had E.U. 39 in the description.


Of course I have received no response to my email to them questioning how they can do this.  When they sent me the email saying that the shoes were being returned, it included tracking info so the shoes are all ready on the way back to me before I can even get in touch with them.


----------



## BeenBurned

laurie00 said:


> Here's a new one for me and wondered if anyone else has had this happen to them.  I had shoes listed that were European sized.  From their drop down menu, I indicated european and put in the size (39).  They then populated it as a US size 9.5.  The buyer notified me that while she loved the shoes, they are really a size 9.  Tradesy is now returning them to me because they were not described accurately even though they populated the field with size 9.5 and I had the size EU39 in the description.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That’s total BS. I would fight that one if you had E.U. 39 in the description.


It makes no sense for them to convert EU 39 to US 9.5.

In most shoes styles, EU 39 is more like US 8-8.5.

Their conversion error caused you to have to accept a return!


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> Here's a new one for me and wondered if anyone else has had this happen to them.  I had shoes listed that were European sized.  From their drop down menu, I indicated european and put in the size (39).  They then populated it as a US size 9.5.  The buyer notified me that while she loved the shoes, they are really a size 9.  Tradesy is now returning them to me because they were not described accurately even though they populated the field with size 9.5 and I had the size EU39 in the description.


I had them return something to me claiming it was not as described. It was as described; but you can't argue because by the time you hear about it, it is already on its way back to you.


----------



## GemsBerry

I wonder about shipping rates increase since USPS raised it on Jan 27, Poshmark just followed today.


----------



## whateve

I just noticed today that one of the items I sold in December is up for sale by Tradesy. It was still in my closet at the time my money was released and for quite awhile after that. They took new pictures that look terrible and raised the price.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

laurie00 said:


> Of course I have received no response to my email to them questioning how they can do this.  When they sent me the email saying that the shoes were being returned, it included tracking info so the shoes are all ready on the way back to me before I can even get in touch with them.


I would still fight to send it back to them and get a credit.  It sounds like a computer glitch because I have size EU 39 shoes listed on Tradesy and they convert them to a 9, not 9.5.  It also lists both sizes --EU 39, approx US 9--on the listing.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I just noticed today that one of the items I sold in December is up for sale by Tradesy. It was still in my closet at the time my money was released and for quite awhile after that. They took new pictures that look terrible and raised the price.



I think at first they try to recoup their shipping costs--for the inbound return that they don't charge you or the buyer for--by raising the price.  But then when they put the items on sale they appear to be losing money.  I've seen that happen with items I have sold and had return to them.


----------



## laurie00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I would still fight to send it back to them and get a credit.  It sounds like a computer glitch because I have size EU 39 shoes listed on Tradesy and they convert them to a 9, not 9.5.  It also lists both sizes --EU 39, approx US 9--on the listing.


Thanks for the suggestion.  I all ready got the shoes back and just not worth fighting with them on it but I will make sure to look at their size conversions in the future.  There obviously was a problem with their algorithm when I listed the shoes.  Lesson learned!


----------



## ironic568

Anyone else got a $200 off (a $1500+ purchase) thank you gift for being an VIP? I've only bought from them twice and that was a long time ago, lol.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Anyone else got a $200 off (a $1500+ purchase) thank you gift for being an VIP? I've only bought from them twice and that was a long time ago, lol.



Yes, I did also. Maybe a million or two VIPs [emoji16]


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

They sent me this the other day! Worked for my co worker who did not get the email


----------



## whateve

I haven't made any sales since January 3. I wonder if something has changed. I'm making plenty of sales on ebay, using the same listing pictures and descriptions.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I haven't made any sales since January 3. I wonder if something has changed. I'm making plenty of sales on ebay, using the same listing pictures and descriptions.


I hadn't made any sales for months and months, but since January I made 1 sale (which took 2 weeks for the money to hit my available account and another week before I saw the transferred funds in my paypal) and a sort of another sale. PIA buyer wanted me to reduce my price by half because she had a credit in that amount. I told her the best I could do was a 25% reduction so she accepted that but said she had to wait to buy it until her "other" credit came through. If this was Ebay, I would have blocked her and I SHOULD have just raised the price back up but I didn't and she bought it. Of course, 2 days goes by and I didn't get an email from Tradesy but I just happened to log on and saw a pending sale so I confirmed - just in time before they cancelled. THEN  I saw I had a message - which I also didn't get by email. Its from the PIA buyer who wants to now cancel the sale that I just confirmed. So aggravating. I told her to contact customer service and tell them because if sellers cancel too many sales it hurts their visibility and I would wait to ship a day to see if they cancel from their end. I told her if they don't cancel, then I'm going to ship it and she was just going to have to return it for a credit, which she would have probably done anyhow because it seems that's all she does is buy and return. Some people just have way too much time on their hands & no problem wasting other people's time.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> View attachment 4338619
> 
> 
> They sent me this the other day! Worked for my co worker who did not get the email


I got this too - last time I bought anything was probably a year ago. I was going to send it to a customer who emailed me a question but she's not going to buy anyway. One of those idiots who wants to know "fabric content" and could she please see it on a "live model". LOL. I told her I don't employ models and I didn't know the fabric content. She said - well doesn't it have a label? I told her that I was sure it did but I could tell from her "model" question she was just wasting my time and not really interested in buying it so I wasn't going to pull it from my stock to find out what the fabric content was. Another PIA. Model it . REALLY! Probably some creepy man with a fetish pretending to be a woman.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> I got this too - last time I bought anything was probably a year ago. I was going to send it to a customer who emailed me a question but she's not going to buy anyway. One of those idiots who wants to know "fabric content" and could she please see it on a "live model". LOL. I told her I don't employ models and I didn't know the fabric content. She said - well doesn't it have a label? I told her that I was sure it did but I could tell from her "model" question she was just wasting my time and not really interested in buying it so I wasn't going to pull it from my stock to find out what the fabric content was. Another PIA. Model it . REALLY! Probably some creepy man with a fetish pretending to be a woman.


I usually photograph the labels on clothing. I think fabric content is something that matters to some people. I try to avoid anything with wool since it is itchy. 

I've had a few people ask me to model a purse. I'm terrible at taking selfies and I don't like to post pictures of myself, but I did it. They didn't buy it anyway.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've had a few people ask me to model a purse. I'm terrible at taking selfies and I don't like to post pictures of myself, but I did it. They didn't buy it anyway.


I've done it too. I crop at shoulders and hips so they only see the part in between.


----------



## dorcast

One_of_the_girls said:


> I got this too - last time I bought anything was probably a year ago. I was going to send it to a customer who emailed me a question but she's not going to buy anyway. One of those idiots who wants to know "fabric content" and could she please see it on a "live model". LOL. I told her I don't employ models and I didn't know the fabric content. She said - well doesn't it have a label? I told her that I was sure it did but I could tell from her "model" question she was just wasting my time and not really interested in buying it so I wasn't going to pull it from my stock to find out what the fabric content was. Another PIA. Model it . REALLY! Probably some creepy man with a fetish pretending to be a woman.



Fabric content is a pretty legitimate question.  I wouldn't  purchase from someone who didn't list it, or photograph the label.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I did also. Maybe a million or two VIPs [emoji16]


Ah man, did I feel special for a second, finally considered a Very Important Person


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Ah man, did I feel special for a second, finally considered a Very Important Person



You are always a VIP in my book [emoji177] and my opinion is more respected than Tradesy’s [emoji16]


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> You are always a VIP in my book [emoji177] and my opinion is more respected than Tradesy’s [emoji16]


You're a sweetheart, Nicole  . And most definitely, your opinion is more respected than Tradesy (and many others.......if only by me).


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> You're a sweetheart, Nicole  . And most definitely, your opinion is more respected than Tradesy (and many others.......if only by me).



Thank you my friend, you always make me smile


----------



## ThisVNchick

Thought I’d share this observation: 

If anyone is planning to buy from CocoLuxury or LuxTradesy (same seller, two different closet names) you don’t have to wait for her to mark down her items to feel like you got a deal. Whatever price she listed the item originally, that’s the final price. During her “sale” she marks up the original price, then puts whatever % discount on the item to make it the same price prior to the sale. 

I was interested in one of her items and hoped that it would get marked down a bit (I knew she ran sales). Guess there’s no sale price...


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Thought I’d share this observation:
> 
> If anyone is planning to buy from CocoLuxury or LuxTradesy (same seller, two different closet names) you don’t have to wait for her to mark down her items to feel like you got a deal. Whatever price she listed the item originally, that’s the final price. During her “sale” she marks up the original price, then puts whatever % discount on the item to make it the same price prior to the sale.
> 
> I was interested in one of her items and hoped that it would get marked down a bit (I knew she ran sales). Guess there’s no sale price...


That's cheating!


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> That's cheating!


Yeah, she probably does that "sale" to get extra exposure from Tradesy


----------



## LL777

ThisVNchick said:


> Thought I’d share this observation:
> 
> If anyone is planning to buy from CocoLuxury or LuxTradesy (same seller, two different closet names) you don’t have to wait for her to mark down her items to feel like you got a deal. Whatever price she listed the item originally, that’s the final price. During her “sale” she marks up the original price, then puts whatever % discount on the item to make it the same price prior to the sale.
> 
> I was interested in one of her items and hoped that it would get marked down a bit (I knew she ran sales). Guess there’s no sale price...


I have noticed other pro sellers who does the same


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> That's cheating!





ThisVNchick said:


> Yeah, she probably does that "sale" to get extra exposure from Tradesy





LL777 said:


> I have noticed other pro sellers who does the same



How do they even do that? Do business sellers have different account options? I thought Tradesy controls the timing of sales. Or can sellers control when their items are on sale? If I edit an item when it's in one of Tradesy's sales, there is a message that I can't increase the price during the sale.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Thought I’d share this observation:
> 
> If anyone is planning to buy from CocoLuxury or LuxTradesy (same seller, two different closet names) you don’t have to wait for her to mark down her items to feel like you got a deal. Whatever price she listed the item originally, that’s the final price. During her “sale” she marks up the original price, then puts whatever % discount on the item to make it the same price prior to the sale.
> 
> I was interested in one of her items and hoped that it would get marked down a bit (I knew she ran sales). Guess there’s no sale price...


Wow, real retailers (B&M stores) aren't allowed to do that! It's deceptive. 

In order to offer a sale, items have to have sold at the "full" price.


----------



## LL777

EGBDF said:


> How do they even do that? Do business sellers have different account options? I thought Tradesy controls the timing of sales. Or can sellers control when their items are on sale? If I edit an item when it's in one of Tradesy's sales, there is a message that I can't increase the price during the sale.


I am sure Tradesy informs prosellers about upcoming sales in advance. Do they still pay only a 10% commission? Btw, You actually can change your pride during sale if you end your listing, revise the price and list it again.


----------



## nicole0612

EGBDF said:


> How do they even do that? Do business sellers have different account options? I thought Tradesy controls the timing of sales. Or can sellers control when their items are on sale? If I edit an item when it's in one of Tradesy's sales, there is a message that I can't increase the price during the sale.



I’m not sure what they do when the sale starts, but I wanted to buy an item from one of these changing-price-during-sale-pro-sellers during a sale a few months ago. I always wait until the last minute because I have to wait until the family is asleep to do my shopping, and at about 10 minutes before midnight before the sale ended she put her closet on vacation and changed all of her prices back to the original price, then once the sale was over, she took her closet off of vacation. I guess this was so she could edit her prices and make sure that no one purchased with the lower “regular” price in addition to the sale discount. My guess is that when the sale has just started they also put their closet on vacation so no one can purchase, change out their prices to the higher prices, and then take their closet off of vacation so they’re ready for purchase again.


----------



## whateve

I sold a bag on ebay. When I went to remove it from Tradesy, it wasn't in my closet. I did a search on Tradesy for my bag and found it. I don't know if this is a major problem. At least it could be found in a search. I have too many items to easily determine if any others are missing.


----------



## LL777

Tradesy offers 10%off of a purchase for the next 48 hours. How will it affect sellers? If someone buys something from me with the 10% off discount, will Tradesy take additional
20%?


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> Tradesy offers 10%off of a purchase for the next 48 hours. How will it affect sellers? If someone buys something from me with the 10% off discount, will Tradesy take additional
> 20%?


No. The site wide coupons don't affect sellers.


----------



## LL777

whateve said:


> No. The site wide coupons don't affect sellers.


Thank you!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I sold a bag on ebay. When I went to remove it from Tradesy, it wasn't in my closet. I did a search on Tradesy for my bag and found it. I don't know if this is a major problem. At least it could be found in a search. I have too many items to easily determine if any others are missing.


I had this exact thing happen to me a few months ago and it also worried me because I couldn't tell how many other items just vanished. I don't think I was able to find mine in a search though - but then - Tradesy's search function is so bad I rarely can find things I'm looking for anyway!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I usually photograph the labels on clothing. I think fabric content is something that matters to some people. I try to avoid anything with wool since it is itchy.
> 
> I've had a few people ask me to model a purse. I'm terrible at taking selfies and I don't like to post pictures of myself, but I did it. They didn't buy it anyway.


It just freaks me out - I don't think people need to see ANYTHING modeled on a live person in order to decide if they want it or not. I picture a weirdo getting off on it or laughing that I'd do it for them. I also find those people with all the extra requests and questions are just time wasters that rarely buy anything or customers that are never happy and will return and complain about whatever they did buy. I find when someone wants something - they just BUY it. I could see fabric content mattering if you have an allergy or find wool itchy but then someone with those concerns will specifically ask about that. I sometimes  photograph labels if I have time or especially if it is a high end designer that is often faked or a sought after fabric - pure silk, pure cashmere, but not usually if it is a mid range manufacturer or a blended fabric. Most people don't , at least, I hardly ever see it done except if they are trying to "prove" an item is genuinely authentic.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Gennas said:


> OMG, I had a sale over 10 days ago and the seller loves the item. They still have not released my funds and never respond to my emails. I did talk to them 5 days ago and they said there is no return request. I already knew that!! This buyer buys from me a lot. Then they lied when I called yesterday and they gave me this bs that they are having system problems with payouts!! BS!!! I hate tradesy.I want my $$$$


I sold something and it is a few days to a week before the item gets delivered - so they already have your money that long (Ebay money goes right into your personal account the second the buyer pays). Then after delivery,  I got the message that my funds will be available on a certain date - which is exactly another 21 days from the point it was delivered. When they finally make the money available - it is another 3 or 4 days to see the transfer hit your own account. So I basically figure on - if  I sell an item and ship it right away - payment will be a month away.  I wouldn't mind  as much if they weren't already taking such a huge chunk out of the purchase price for their own commission and then another chunk  - to transfer the  balance to you. But it is what it is so I just don't "bank" on the money for at least a month from the date of sale.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

I'm actually wondering if people are still having trouble getting emails when customers have questions or when a sale is made and needs to be confirmed? I am. First they told me they are using a new email system and maybe it has some bugs - but this issue started sporadically a long while before that. They promised to look into it again but I'm wondering if these emails could be getting bounced from my own email provider for some reason - maybe they think its spam.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> I'm actually wondering if people are still having trouble getting emails when customers have questions or when a sale is made and needs to be confirmed? I am. First they told me they are using a new email system and maybe it has some bugs - but this issue started sporadically a long while before that. They promised to look into it again but I'm wondering if these emails could be getting bounced from my own email provider for some reason - maybe they think its spam.


It could be. Did you check your spam folder? I've gotten a few questions in the past few days and I got emails for them, so I don't think I'm having any problems getting emails. Sometimes I wonder if the buyers are getting my responses because they don't thank me or buy.


----------



## threadbender

One_of_the_girls said:


> It just freaks me out - I don't think people need to see ANYTHING modeled on a live person in order to decide if they want it or not. I picture a weirdo getting off on it or laughing that I'd do it for them. I also find those people with all the extra requests and questions are just time wasters that rarely buy anything or customers that are never happy and will return and complain about whatever they did buy. I find when someone wants something - they just BUY it. I could see fabric content mattering if you have an allergy or find wool itchy but then someone with those concerns will specifically ask about that. I sometimes  photograph labels if I have time or especially if it is a high end designer that is often faked or a sought after fabric - pure silk, pure cashmere, but not usually if it is a mid range manufacturer or a blended fabric. Most people don't , at least, I hardly ever see it done except if they are trying to "prove" an item is genuinely authentic.



I prefer seeing fabric content. That said, if there is no photo of the tag and nothing in the description, I just move on rather than ask.


----------



## sdkitty

I was looking at the instructions for selling on tradesy and noticed it says tradesy will ship the packaging to seller to use when they make a sale.
so does that mean there will be a lag time on the buyer's end?  rather than seller shipping item possibly same day or next day, it will take a few days while seller waits for packaging?


----------



## EGBDF

sdkitty said:


> I was looking at the instructions for selling on tradesy and noticed it says tradesy will ship the packaging to seller to use when they make a sale.
> so does that mean there will be a lag time on the buyer's end?  rather than seller shipping item possibly same day or next day, it will take a few days while seller waits for packaging?


yes


----------



## sdkitty

EGBDF said:


> yes


thanks


----------



## sdkitty

EGBDF said:


> yes


kind of disappointing for me as I'm always anxious to receive my items...oh well


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I was looking at the instructions for selling on tradesy and noticed it says tradesy will ship the packaging to seller to use when they make a sale.
> so does that mean there will be a lag time on the buyer's end?  rather than seller shipping item possibly same day or next day, it will take a few days while seller waits for packaging?


It doesn't always mean that. Tradesy gives sellers a few options: use Tradesy's shipping kit, use Tradesy's label, or ship on their own. I don't think many sellers use the kit anymore. In most cases it is just a plastic bag with a label and it costs more than just the label. If the seller chooses to use the label, it is available for printing immediately after the sale is made. So many sellers do ship the same or next day. However, Tradesy's rules allow a seller to wait as long as 5 days to confirm and ship.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> It doesn't always mean that. Tradesy gives sellers a few options: use Tradesy's shipping kit, use Tradesy's label, or ship on their own. I don't think many sellers use the kit anymore. In most cases it is just a plastic bag with a label and it costs more than just the label. If the seller chooses to use the label, it is available for printing immediately after the sale is made. So many sellers do ship the same or next day. However, Tradesy's rules allow a seller to wait as long as 5 days to confirm and ship.


thanks
guess I'll be notified when it ships


----------



## sdkitty

I just noticed that on the website it says my seller usually takes 7 to 10 days to ship.  that seems like a long time to me. I don't recall waiting that long for the other bag I bought on Tradesy.  hoping she will ship sooner.  Maybe if I don't see any communication soon, I'll ask her when she expects to ship?


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I just noticed that on the website it says my seller usually takes 7 to 10 days to ship.  that seems like a long time to me. I don't recall waiting that long for the other bag I bought on Tradesy.  hoping she will ship sooner.  Maybe if I don't see any communication soon, I'll ask her when she expects to ship?


No harm in doing that. Maybe ask her if she is waiting for Tradesy packaging. Do you only see that because you have only purchased? On my Tradesy items, it says responds within 24 hours and has a lightning bolt.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> No harm in doing that. Maybe ask her if she is waiting for Tradesy packaging. Do you only see that because you have only purchased? On my Tradesy items, it says responds within 24 hours and has a lightning bolt.


on my order it says estimated delivery 3/7-3/10 but then it says in her profile that she usually ships in 7 to 10 days......


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> on my order it says estimated delivery 3/7-3/10 but then it says in her profile that she usually ships in 7 to 10 days......


The profile is written by the seller herself. I don't know why people take so long. When I sell something, I want it gone as soon as possible.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> The profile is written by the seller herself. I don't know why people take so long. When I sell something, I want it gone as soon as possible.


same here
I often ship same day I get paid
I'm surprised tradesy gives them that much time


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> same here
> I often ship same day I get paid
> I'm surprised tradesy gives them that much time


Actually it used to be 10 days from the day of the sale to confirm and ship. I think they've reduced that. Now it is 3 days to confirm. I don't know how long to ship but I know they've sent me emails the next day if my package hadn't been scanned yet.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Actually it used to be 10 days from the day of the sale to confirm and ship. I think they've reduced that. Now it is 3 days to confirm. I don't know how long to ship but I know they've sent me emails the next day if my package hadn't been scanned yet.


I don't have a lot of experience selling but somewhere I got the idea it was good to ship right away.  And I am always anxious to have my sale go well so I ship as fast as I can...never later than one day after I get paid.  I guess not everyone is OCD like that.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Wonder what’s going on...there seems to be a promo code almost every week now...


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Wonder what’s going on...there seems to be a promo code almost every week now...


They aren't resulting in sales for me. I've only made 3 sales all year. The last sale was ridiculously small and they haven't released the money yet; it's been 10 days.


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> Wonder what’s going on...there seems to be a promo code almost every week now...


I feel their promos are geared towards driving up the app audience, other than the usual flash coupons sale. Whereas in the VC thread I mentioned that they haven’t done coupons since before Christmas. Tradesy should know where their traffic growth is coming from, I have a hard time distinguishing but my sense is my sales have been coming from the app.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jmc3007 said:


> I feel their promos are geared towards driving up the app audience, other than the usual flash coupons sale. Whereas in the VC thread I mentioned that they haven’t done coupons since before Christmas. Tradesy should know where their traffic growth is coming from, I have a hard time distinguishing but my sense is my sales have been coming from the app.



I agree. A lot of their better promos (the 10% off your entire purchase ones) were geared to “app only”. But in general, I feel like there’s a new promo almost every other day vs before when they would only release it what seemed to be mid-month or around specific holidays.


----------



## GemsBerry

I don't sell anything, like zero during these promos. but I have sales just before codes are released. 
I buy though, like recently I overdosed on Tory Burch thanks to codes.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm bummed.  I paid for something Saturday.  Now it's Wednesday and no shipping notification.  Seller is within her rights but I'm not used to waiting this long.  Even Nordstrom, who takes a long time to deliver, ships within a day or two.


----------



## GemsBerry

sdkitty said:


> I'm bummed.  I paid for something Saturday.  Now it's Wednesday and no shipping notification.  Seller is within her rights but I'm not used to waiting this long.  Even Nordstrom, who takes a long time to deliver, ships within a day or two.


I know, me too. I bought 7 items, 6 shipped or delivered already. But one seller takes all her time with small TB item, I wonder if she's waiting for delivery from Tory Burch private sale, I missed it there. It's more expensive with her markup on Tradesy but it was OK with promo.


----------



## laurie00

Are you guys receiving the every other Tuesday email giving the number of views and number of favorites on your listings?  I haven't seen one in awhile so wondered if they stopped sending them out.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> Are you guys receiving the every other Tuesday email giving the number of views and number of favorites on your listings?  I haven't seen one in awhile so wondered if they stopped sending them out.


No, I haven't seen one in awhile.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> No, I haven't seen one in awhile.


Me neither.


----------



## GemsBerry

sdkitty said:


> I just noticed that on the website it says my seller usually takes 7 to 10 days to ship.  that seems like a long time to me. I don't recall waiting that long for the other bag I bought on Tradesy.  hoping she will ship sooner.  Maybe if I don't see any communication soon, I'll ask her when she expects to ship?


So what happened with your order?


----------



## sdkitty

GemsBerry said:


> So what happened with your order?


it's out for delivery today
shipped from NYC Thursday; got to CA in two days....so total of a week from when I paid 
Waiting for mailman


----------



## GemsBerry

sdkitty said:


> it's out for delivery today
> shipped from NYC Thursday; got to CA in two days....so total of a week from when I paid
> Waiting for mailman


That's long but not so bad. It's been a week since my order and it's not shipped, I wonder if Tradesy will cancel it on Mon...


----------



## sdkitty

GemsBerry said:


> That's long but not so bad. It's been a week since my order and it's not shipped, I wonder if Tradesy will cancel it on Mon...


it was my understanding that seller had a week or ten  days to ship....my seller waited for packaging; that took about five days; then shipping two days


----------



## sdkitty

GemsBerry said:


> That's long but not so bad. It's been a week since my order and it's not shipped, I wonder if Tradesy will cancel it on Mon...


got mine and it's good
hope your purchase works out ok
this is my second successful purchase from Tradesy.....better than my odds on ebay for bags


----------



## GemsBerry

sdkitty said:


> got mine and it's good
> hope your purchase works out ok
> this is my second successful purchase from Tradesy.....better than my odds on ebay for bags


I'm glad to hear that. thank you, I'll find out on Mon.


----------



## sdkitty

GemsBerry said:


> I'm glad to hear that. thank you, I'll find out on Mon.


so?  did you get it?


----------



## GemsBerry

sdkitty said:


> so?  did you get it?


nope, it was Sunday and I hoped that maybe it was shipped but not scanned, it turns out she would ship on Mon. in this case it's a full week plus 4-5 days for delivery, it's too long and I asked to cancel.
her excuse was also waiting for packaging. right, for 7 days? and why did she need it for a tiny charm that  can go to a standard envelope? ... her shipping time was 3-5 days according to Tradesy, but it's obviously not the case.


----------



## sdkitty

GemsBerry said:


> nope, it was Sunday and I hoped that maybe it was shipped but not scanned, it turns out she would ship on Mon. in this case it's a full week plus 4-5 days for delivery, it's too long and I asked to cancel.
> her excuse was also waiting for packaging. right, for 7 days? and why did she need it for a tiny charm that  can go to a standard envelope? ... her shipping time was 3-5 days according to Tradesy, but it's obviously not the case.


that's too bad....so you don't get your charm I guess


----------



## GemsBerry

sdkitty said:


> that's too bad....so you don't get your charm I guess


I got my other 4 items from different sellers and everything else is awesome. 1 out of 5 is not that bad


----------



## sdkitty

GemsBerry said:


> I got my other 4 items from different sellers and everything else is awesome. 1 out of 5 is not that bad


yay


----------



## sdkitty

does seller get to see positive fb from tradesy?  I bought a bag from a small seller and was happy with it.  Tradesy sent me an email asking if I was happy with everything.  I gave positive marks.  Does seller get this info?  
I was thinking of sending her a message but I don't really like how the messages seem to go on a board for everyone to see.
Seller went the extra mile for me sending me a video when I asked questions before buying


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> does seller get to see positive fb from tradesy?  I bought a bag from a small seller and was happy with it.  Tradesy sent me an email asking if I was happy with everything.  I gave positive marks.  Does seller get this info?
> I was thinking of sending her a message but I don't really like how the messages seem to go on a board for everyone to see.
> Seller went the extra mile for me sending me a video when I asked questions before buying



The seller will not see the feedback about your purchase from filling in the survey. If you send her a message, the message is private, no one else can see it. Unless you mean that Tradesy staff could view it if they wanted to?


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> The seller will not see the feedback about your purchase from filling in the survey. If you send her a message, the message is private, no one else can see it. Unless you mean that Tradesy staff could view it if they wanted to?


thanks
guess I'll just send her a message.  I'd thought about sending her a photo but seems you can't do that


nicole0612 said:


> The seller will not see the feedback about your purchase from filling in the survey. If you send her a message, the message is private, no one else can see it. Unless you mean that Tradesy staff could view it if they wanted to?


thanks
I sent her a message
wanted to send a picture with it but couldn't seem to do that
I don't know if she cares but I always like to hear that a buyer is happy when I sell something


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> guess I'll just send her a message.  I'd thought about sending her a photo but seems you can't do that
> 
> thanks
> I sent her a message
> wanted to send a picture with it but couldn't seem to do that
> I don't know if she cares but I always like to hear that a buyer is happy when I sell something



So do I! I think it’s a nice gesture. 
There is no way to send photos as far as I know.


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> I was thinking of sending her a message but I don't really like how the messages seem to go on a board for everyone to see.


I think you're thinking of Poshmark where all messages are public.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> guess I'll just send her a message.  I'd thought about sending her a photo but seems you can't do that
> 
> thanks
> I sent her a message
> wanted to send a picture with it but couldn't seem to do that
> I don't know if she cares but I always like to hear that a buyer is happy when I sell something


I'd love it if my buyers sent me messages when they are happy. Tradesy doesn't tell you and they hold your money for weeks, while you worry it might be returned.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I'd love it if my buyers sent me messages when they are happy. Tradesy doesn't tell you and they hold your money for weeks, while you worry it might be returned.


that sucks
I was toying with the idea of listing something there


----------



## whateve

I finally made my 200th sale on Tradesy! The last ten have taken forever!


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> that sucks
> I was toying with the idea of listing something there


You have to worry about returns on ebay too. On ebay they usually happen sooner so you don't have to worry as long but occur more frequently. There are more scammers on ebay. I just dealt with one who opened a return request not as described for a bag that was perfectly described. She even posted pictures of her new bag on her Facebook page. Then she returned to me her ratty beat-up smoky used bag that was a different style. She used ebay's money back guarantee to get a free bag at my expense.

I've only had one bag returned to me by Tradesy as supposedly not as described. At least they paid for the shipping. On ebay you lose the shipping cost on a return. In most cases, Tradesy will sell returns themselves so you don't have to deal with it. The main complaint about Tradesy is that you have to wait a month to get your money.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I finally made my 200th sale on Tradesy! The last ten have taken forever!


wow.....so you have a business going there


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> You have to worry about returns on ebay too. On ebay they usually happen sooner so you don't have to worry as long but occur more frequently. There are more scammers on ebay. I just dealt with one who opened a return request not as described for a bag that was perfectly described. She even posted pictures of her new bag on her Facebook page. Then she returned to me her ratty beat-up smoky used bag that was a different style. She used ebay's money back guarantee to get a free bag at my expense.
> 
> I've only had one bag returned to me by Tradesy as supposedly not as described. At least they paid for the shipping. On ebay you lose the shipping cost on a return. In most cases, Tradesy will sell returns themselves so you don't have to deal with it. The main complaint about Tradesy is that you have to wait a month to get your money.


I'm afraid of ebay
I've sold on Bonanza but they seem to be losing ground.....I did sell one bag there a few months back tho


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I'm afraid of ebay
> I've sold on Bonanza but they seem to be losing ground.....I did sell one bag there a few months back tho


Bonanza is so slow! I've sold one thing there this year and 4 last year. I think that if you have the same items listed on ebay, they are less likely to sell on Bonanza. 

Ebay is a necessary evil for me. I still make the majority of sales there so if I don't list there, my sales would drop off immensely. Last year, Tradesy was catching up. I was making about half of my sales there, but it has dropped off to almost nothing. I've only made 4 sales this year on Tradesy.

I've found that each selling site has its own type of buyers. Something that is popular on one site isn't popular on another. It works for me to cross-list.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Bonanza is so slow! I've sold one thing there this year and 4 last year. I think that if you have the same items listed on ebay, they are less likely to sell on Bonanza.
> 
> Ebay is a necessary evil for me. I still make the majority of sales there so if I don't list there, my sales would drop off immensely. Last year, Tradesy was catching up. I was making about half of my sales there, but it has dropped off to almost nothing. I've only made 4 sales this year on Tradesy.
> 
> I've found that each selling site has its own type of buyers. Something that is popular on one site isn't popular on another. It works for me to cross-list.


I just don't have the stomach for problems with sales.  I had one issue years ago on a Bonanza sale.  The woman's confirmed address on paypal would not accept the delivery or something like that.  She made excuses and wanted me to complete the sale but I didn't trust her.  I had gotten it back from the PO and sold it to someone else.
But it was stressful.  Even tho I didn't lose money (except for shipping)


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Bonanza is so slow! I've sold one thing there this year and 4 last year. I think that if you have the same items listed on ebay, they are less likely to sell on Bonanza.
> 
> Ebay is a necessary evil for me. I still make the majority of sales there so if I don't list there, my sales would drop off immensely. Last year, Tradesy was catching up. I was making about half of my sales there, but it has dropped off to almost nothing. I've only made 4 sales this year on Tradesy.
> 
> I've found that each selling site has its own type of buyers. Something that is popular on one site isn't popular on another. It works for me to cross-list.


some of these sites don't seem to allow for (or maybe it's just they don't encourage) detailed descriptions.  It will just say used or good condition.  I like to elaborate if there are any flaws on a bag.  I guess that can be done in the course of answering questions from a potential buyer.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> some of these sites don't seem to allow for (or maybe it's just they don't encourage) detailed descriptions.  It will just say used or good condition.  I like to elaborate if there are any flaws on a bag.  I guess that can be done in the course of answering questions from a potential buyer.


I don't sell on Poshmark. I'm not up for all the socializing you have to do. I list on Mercari. I elaborate the flaws in the description box. I've never run out of room. You can't put much in a title and they limit you to 8 pictures, which makes it hard to show everything I want to show. Bonanza doesn't have a condition description box. I just add it to the item description. Even on ebay, where there is a condition description box, I add it to the item description. Many buyers don't see everything in a listing so it helps to have it multiple places.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I finally made my 200th sale on Tradesy! The last ten have taken forever!


Congrats, what a milestone!! 
Tradesy should give you a pro status.


----------



## cbarrus

I have made about 9 sales on Tradesy, which have mostly been in the $200 to $300 range. Anything more expensive than that, I consign or direct buy. So far, I have not had anything returned that I know of. I gave up on eBay a long time ago when they started making it more difficult for small sellers to navigate through the scammers, lol. I like that Tradesy  will handle returns for the most part. I also think that when someone buys knowing that they may only get store credit and will have to jump through more hoops to get a full refund, it may be more discouraging to them then it is on eBay. I have usually had the money released sooner than the 21 days stated. However, I do not understand why a transfer to PayPal should take 7 days.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

sdkitty said:


> I just don't have the stomach for problems with sales.  I had one issue years ago on a Bonanza sale.  The woman's confirmed address on paypal would not accept the delivery or something like that.  She made excuses and wanted me to complete the sale but I didn't trust her.  I had gotten it back from the PO and sold it to someone else.
> But it was stressful.  Even tho I didn't lose money (except for shipping)


How do you get something back from the post office after you mail it?


----------



## ThisVNchick

I wanted to list a few more items on Tradesy but these non-stop sales and promo codes are making me feel uneasy...like they’re strap for cash or something hence the need to make quick sales with all the promos floating around. Any other sellers out there reluctant to sell? Am I overthinking?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I wanted to list a few more items on Tradesy but these non-stop sales and promo codes are making me feel uneasy...like they’re strap for cash or something hence the need to make quick sales with all the promos floating around. Any other sellers out there reluctant to sell? Am I overthinking?


I'm not worrying yet. If I made 5 or 6 sales quickly and had all that money tied up at once, I might be a little worried. My sales lately have been small and far apart.


----------



## sdkitty

One_of_the_girls said:


> How do you get something back from the post office after you mail it?


this was several years ago....as I recall I sent it to her confirmed paypal address and it came back to me as undeliverable...she made some excuse and wanted to still buy it but I was uncomfortable with her


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> I wanted to list a few more items on Tradesy but these non-stop sales and promo codes are making me feel uneasy...like they’re strap for cash or something hence the need to make quick sales with all the promos floating around. Any other sellers out there reluctant to sell? Am I overthinking?


I’m inclined to say over thinking. They’re going after market share is my guess. I’m more worried about VC due to their lack of promotion, they seem to be hunkering down to slow their burn rate after throwing cash at ads on buses in London last year. I’m surprised to see some v high listing prices making the cut when I used to receive ridiculous counter offers from VC negotiations.

My sales volume has been steady and strong tbh. Tradesy has been cracking the whip, as they should, on sellers who post ghost listings without actual inventory. TRR looks like it’s on IPO path, VC is pricy European centric. Tradesy is the turtle that might surprise everyone else by keeping the head down and fine tuning their data metrics. Data always sell, ask FB lol.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I'm not worrying yet. If I made 5 or 6 sales quickly and had all that money tied up at once, I might be a little worried. My sales lately have been small and far apart.


Yeah - I'd like to get paid sooner but its not that big of a deal because this is found cash for me. I'm not depending on sales to pay bills or buy new inventory. I am only clearing out mine and my daughter's own disgards that we can't fit into or wear anymore so its this or Goodwill where we recoup nothing. (And Goodwill just turns around and sells it on Ebay anyhow so its not even going to help low income people clothe themselves). I sold more this year so far then in any other full year - but that's not saying much because I never sold much on Tradesy. When something did sell - it was a surprise like - Oh yea - I have a Tradesy shop! I missed a couple sales though because of emails not getting through so they weren't confirmed in time or I missed questions that had I answered might have led to a sale. I am thinking of opening a Poshmark store now that they started advertising on TV but I don't know how much information they require - I don't give out my social to ANY of these sites which is why Ebay will soon be a distant memory for me.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Fullcloset said:


> Yeah - I'd like to get paid sooner but its not that big of a deal because this is found cash for me. I'm not depending on sales to pay bills or buy new inventory. I am only clearing out mine and my daughter's own disgards that we can't fit into or wear anymore so its this or Goodwill where we recoup nothing. (And Goodwill just turns around and sells it on Ebay anyhow so its not even going to help low income people clothe themselves). I sold more this year so far then in any other full year - but that's not saying much because I never sold much on Tradesy. When something did sell - it was a surprise like - Oh yea - I have a Tradesy shop! I missed a couple sales though because of emails not getting through so they weren't confirmed in time or I missed questions that had I answered might have led to a sale. I am thinking of opening a Poshmark store now that they started advertising on TV but I don't know how much information they require - I don't give out my social to ANY of these sites which is why Ebay will soon be a distant memory for me.


Same. Exact. Here.


----------



## sanamarina

ThisVNchick said:


> I wanted to list a few more items on Tradesy but these non-stop sales and promo codes are making me feel uneasy...like they’re strap for cash or something hence the need to make quick sales with all the promos floating around. Any other sellers out there reluctant to sell? Am I overthinking?


I'm thinking the same thing.  I sell a lot of expensive items, so having so much money tied up in their account freaks me out. Tradesy has more than 4000k returns sitting in the company's closets, and most of them they will probably never sell. I'm scared one day I'm gonna receive an email from them saying they are bankrupt. Also according to Alexa, Tradesy's traffic score  dropped significantly even compared to the last year. Unless everybody started shopping on their app, Tradesy is definitely going down.


----------



## sdkitty

sanamarina said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.  I sell a lot of expensive items, so having so much money tied up in their account freaks me out. Tradesy has more than 4000k returns sitting in the company's closets, and most of them they will probably never sell. I'm scared one day I'm gonna receive an email from them saying they are bankrupt. Also according to Alexa, Tradesy's traffic score  dropped significantly even compared to the last year. Unless everybody started shopping on their app, Tradesy is definitely going down.


I was thinking of giving them a try but maybe not


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.  I sell a lot of expensive items, so having so much money tied up in their account freaks me out. Tradesy has more than 4000k returns sitting in the company's closets, and most of them they will probably never sell. I'm scared one day I'm gonna receive an email from them saying they are bankrupt. Also according to Alexa, Tradesy's traffic score  dropped significantly even compared to the last year. Unless everybody started shopping on their app, Tradesy is definitely going down.



Well, I don't know what to say about the site drop off.  My tradesy sales have been about even.  As for 4k returns in the company's closet, that may not be that big of a deal.  We'd really need to know how many sales tradesy does at a given time to put that number in perspective.  There are individual ebay resellers/flippers who have stores with 3k items.


----------



## whateve

Very few of my items are returned. There is only one of my returns up for sale by Tradesy right now. Their photos are much worse than mine were. My sales are very slow but I had one last night.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Very few of my items are returned. There is only one of my returns up for sale by Tradesy right now. Their photos are much worse than mine were. My sales are very slow but I had one last night.


I'm doing better on PM surprisingly, but PM started collecting sales tax from April 1. I wonder if it'll bring more buyers to tradesy. all things given Tradesy doesn't collect tax yet and price can better here than on PM (~23% fees on Tradesy vs 20% fee plus 6-9% sales tax on PM) plus free returns for credit on Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I'm doing better on PM surprisingly, but PM started collecting sales tax from April 1. I wonder if it'll bring more buyers to tradesy. all things given Tradesy doesn't collect tax yet and price can better here than on PM (~23% fees on Tradesy vs 20% fee plus 6-9% sales tax on PM) plus free returns for credit on Tradesy.


I don't have the energy for PM. I've got everything on ebay, Bonanza, Mercari and Tradesy. Most of the sales are on ebay. I just wish everything would sell already so I could take a break from selling.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> I'm doing better on PM surprisingly, but PM started collecting sales tax from April 1. I wonder if it'll bring more buyers to tradesy. all things given Tradesy doesn't collect tax yet and price can better here than on PM (~23% fees on Tradesy vs 20% fee plus 6-9% sales tax on PM) plus free returns for credit on Tradesy.


I started a separate thread on the sales tax issue. As a buyer it would drive me to other sites.


----------



## laurie00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I started a separate thread on the sales tax issue. As a buyer it would drive me to other sites.


I'm fearing that Tradesy will start collecting sales taxes and also wondering when the postal increase will come.  On another topic, I am starting to see complaints like this about Tradesy on a couple of review sites :"They changed the policy to force sellers to take returns based on the selling price is too high, so they can avoid taking the returns themselves".  Has anyone had this issue?  This seems like a bad trend if they are doing this.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> I'm fearing that Tradesy will start collecting sales taxes and also wondering when the postal increase will come.  On another topic, I am starting to see complaints like this about Tradesy on a couple of review sites :"They changed the policy to force sellers to take returns based on the selling price is too high, so they can avoid taking the returns themselves".  Has anyone had this issue?  This seems like a bad trend if they are doing this.


Whoa! That's a terrible policy! I haven't so far but I bet they feel that about most of the returns they've taken on my items because they just sit there for a long time before they can sell them unless they reduce the price. But that is partly their fault, since their pictures and descriptions aren't very good. I imagine they would invoke that on many of my items because the rarer ones are priced above retail. The returns is really the only reason to sell on Tradesy.

I've thought for a long time that their business model of offering free returns was going to fail.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

laurie00 said:


> I'm fearing that Tradesy will start collecting sales taxes and also wondering when the postal increase will come.  On another topic, I am starting to see complaints like this about Tradesy on a couple of review sites :"They changed the policy to force sellers to take returns based on the selling price is too high, so they can avoid taking the returns themselves".  Has anyone had this issue?  This seems like a bad trend if they are doing this.


Whaaat?  Can you link to those discussions?


----------



## laurie00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Whaaat?  Can you link to those discussions?


I was on Tradesy's site last night and clicked on the "reviews" option.  Then they had Trustpilot and another review site listed.  I clicked on Trustpilot and saw 2 recent complaints about this.


----------



## GemsBerry

laurie00 said:


> I'm fearing that Tradesy will start collecting sales taxes and also wondering when the postal increase will come.  On another topic, I am starting to see complaints like this about Tradesy on a couple of review sites :"They changed the policy to force sellers to take returns based on the selling price is too high, so they can avoid taking the returns themselves".  Has anyone had this issue?  This seems like a bad trend if they are doing this.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Whaaat?  Can you link to those discussions?





laurie00 said:


> I was on Tradesy's site last night and clicked on the "reviews" option.  Then they had Trustpilot and another review site listed.  I clicked on Trustpilot and saw 2 recent complaints about this.


I checked it, here's the link. https://www.trustpilot.com/review/tradesy.com
It's horrible, they are really doing it. I wish I can find clear confirmation from Tradesy in their policies section.
And personally, I wouldn't sell any expensive items there anymore. Like Chanel or Ceine, I price BNWT reasonably below retail, it's not for everybody you know. but in listing page Tradesy always suggests a price that is about 30% of retail. So if I don't sell my Celine for $900 instead of $2500, it will go back to me in who knows which condition and then it will certainly loose its value due to scratches, indents etc. No, thanks.
ETA: I found it.


----------



## GemsBerry

I just can't stop fuming about it. Like really? Customer buys Chanel for 3K, she can see the price when she places the order and can agree or disagree on it at the moment she pays. Then she wears it over weekend, possibly damages it, and then she has right to return it "because price is too high"? I'm not Bag borrow or steal, besides I don't get any profit from lending bags this way, I only get loss if it's damaged.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I just can't stop fuming about it. Like really? Customer buys Chanel for 3K, she can see the price when she places the order and can agree or disagree on it at the moment she pays. Then she wears it over weekend, possibly damages it, and then she has right to return it "because price is too high"? I'm not Bag borrow or steal, besides I don't get any profit from lending bags this way, I only get loss if it's damaged.


I'm assuming the buyer isn't necessarily returning for that reason but Tradesy is using that reason to return it to the seller. Who determines market price? Some of the items I sell are too rare to do a price analysis. Prices on some of the things I sell swing widely depending on outside factors. For example, there is a style I sold a few months ago. Now there are a bunch of people discussing the style on tpf and the prices on that particular style have risen dramatically, almost double what I sold mine for. I bet in a few months when the interest dies down, that style won't command as much.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I'm assuming the buyer isn't necessarily returning for that reason but Tradesy is using that reason to return it to the seller. Who determines market price? Some of the items I sell are too rare to do a price analysis. Prices on some of the things I sell swing widely depending on outside factors. For example, there is a style I sold a few months ago. Now there are a bunch of people discussing the style on tpf and the prices on that particular style have risen dramatically, almost double what I sold mine for. I bet in a few months when the interest dies down, that style won't command as much.


Tell me about it. There are collectible items, price can't be determined on style only and how old it is. it can be new from old collection, of rare sold out color etc.
and you are also right about buyers, buyers most likely will get site credit, but Tradesy will reverse my payment and will keep the cash.

I emailed Tradesy about the issue
1) as a seller I'll REMOVE ALL my luxury items (Tradesy will get ZERO commission rather than appr $600 per each such an item).
2) every time Tradesy returns item to me based on "price is too high" I'll open BBB case and I'll win. You have "prices too high" clause in policies, alright, but sellers can prove your expertise is lacking in pricing. And we can provide reference for each item, how it's priced on Realreal, Fashionphile, eBay etc.


----------



## GemsBerry

and for example, sellers can and do sell Hermes above retail in brand new and worn condition, that's worldwide practice. Otherwise go to Hermes yourself, wait in line on the street, waitlist your bag and get it in 6-8 months. what is "too high" for Ostrich Kelly?


----------



## BeenBurned

What's funny is that they will punish a seller for an item they consider to be overpriced, they suggest ridiculously low selling prices yet they also ding sellers if an item is priced to low!! 

If reporting an item for authenticity (counterfeit), one of the choices to choose is that the item is priced too low. 

So if you price a $1000 bag at $300 (based on their suggestion), you risk the listing being removed as fake!


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> What's funny is that they will punish a seller for an item they consider to be overpriced, they suggest ridiculously low selling prices yet they also ding sellers if an item is priced to low!!
> 
> If reporting an item for authenticity (counterfeit), one of the choices to choose is that the item is priced too low.
> 
> So if you price a $1000 bag at $300 (based on their suggestion), you risk the listing being removed as fake!
> View attachment 4391994


Right. but "don't you worry" is Tradesy's motto.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I have placed my closet on vacation hold until I get clarification from tradesy on how they are determining what can be returned to seller due to being "over market price."  I will most certainly be pulling several of my items from the site.  This was my email to them, will report back:

Hi, I am very concerned about your new return policy which I only learned about from reading on an online chat board.  Now you are no longer accepting returns if an item is deemed to be "over market price"?  How should I as a seller determine what to now pull down from the site because you may deem it over market price?  Is it anything on the sliding price suggestion bar that goes into the red?  or anything above the full scale of the price suggestion bar?
Your market price suggestions are also based on brand averages and don't account for the higher price certain popular styles will command.


----------



## nicole0612

I have not sold on Tradesy for years, but a few days ago I saw a post by Closet Full Of Cash a few days ago that gives some info.
https://l.instagram.com/?u=https://...Rq6j9J90tZbpLpfWz1BfdxKh0lX21ZNQ-TD8CtcGNxbX-


----------



## GemsBerry

Now I share that concern, Tradesy may have cash problem. For instance, recent promos were great, biggest ever for $120 off. but it didn't generate any sales for me (only one for $100 which is not about codes). Traffic dried up - very few favorites for new listings because Tradesy doesn't invest in traffic and they are burning cash. So they came up with "wonderful idea" to push returns on sellers for any item they want. we knew they do it for awhile for non-existent reasons (non-existent odor, non-existent scratches etc). now they came up with "legitimate" reason to do so, or so they think.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I have not sold on Tradesy for years, but a few days ago I saw a post by Closet Full Of Cash a few days ago that gives some info.
> https://l.instagram.com/?u=https://closetfullofcash.com/is-tradesy-the-next-resale-company-to-fold/&e=ATPnq3pca8veYlSlhiGU44R-_VVfsbwVW3nltS3nOS4WCVokCPYRq6j9J90tZbpLpfWz1BfdxKh0lX21ZNQ-TD8CtcGNxbX-





GemsBerry said:


> Now I share that concern, Tradesy may have cash problem. For instance, recent promos were great, biggest ever for $120 off. but it didn't generate any sales for me (only one for $100 which is not about codes). Traffic dried up - very few favorites for new listings because Tradesy doesn't invest in traffic and they are burning cash. So they came up with "wonderful idea" to push returns on sellers for any item they want. we knew they do it for awhile for non-existent reasons (non-existent odor, non-existent scratches etc). now they came up with "legitimate" reason to do so, or so they think.


Do you think they are sending all returns back to the sellers? Is there a way to tell if any new items have been added to their closets?


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> Do you think they are sending all returns back to the sellers? Is there a way to tell if any new items have been added to their closets?


I had 2 items that the buyers told me they were returning in the past month -- one because the jeans didn't fit and the other because she didn't like the bag.  Both sold for about $100.  Tradesy did release the funds to me for both.  I rarely have anything priced over $500 so I'm wondering if this is a way for them to return the high ticket items that are returned.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> I had 2 items that the buyers told me they were returning in the past month -- one because the jeans didn't fit and the other because she didn't like the bag.  Both sold for about $100.  Tradesy did release the funds to me for both.  I rarely have anything priced over $500 so I'm wondering if this is a way for them to return the high ticket items that are returned.


I really hope it doesn't affect sellers of cheaper items. I don't have anything over $300. Most of my stuff is between $50 and $100.

The fact that some of the comments said that Tradesy did this months after the sale makes me think they tried to sell it and gave up after awhile. I have one item returned that is still up for sale by Tradesy. I sold it at the end of December. They have it priced much higher than I sold it for so if they pull that priced over market stuff with me, I'll be mad.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Do you think they are sending all returns back to the sellers? Is there a way to tell if any new items have been added to their closets?


I think Tradesy has some algorithm to decide to send items back or to resell them based on number of  returned items accumulated in their closet and their cashflow. If it's too many and not enough cash at the moment they would send everything back to sellers. In better times they can resell returns themselves. I'm just observing how sellers complained here that returns were pushed on them approximately at the same time for bunch of different  reasons. Tradesy has their high and lows.


----------



## fashion_victim9

laurie00 said:


> They changed the policy to force sellers to take returns based on the selling price is too high, so they can avoid taking the returns themselves". Has anyone had this issue? This seems like a bad trend if they are doing this



oh that's what it is... new policy. I just had an e-mail that my item is being returned to me though it was exactly as described, every single detail.
_After a thorough review, we are not able to accept it as a return for the following reasons:_

_Your item is more worn or damaged than our definition of Gently Used. Therefore, we cannot accurately determine a fair resale price and cannot accept it as a return.  You're welcome to re-list the item, but we're unable to cover the item under our Return Policy._


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> oh that's what it is... new policy. I just had an e-mail that my item is being returned to me though it was exactly as described, every single detail.
> _After a thorough review, we are not able to accept it as a return for the following reasons:_
> 
> _Your item is more worn or damaged than our definition of Gently Used. Therefore, we cannot accurately determine a fair resale price and cannot accept it as a return.  You're welcome to re-list the item, but we're unable to cover the item under our Return Policy._


That's a pain. I have one I just shipped out yesterday. Now I have to worry about it coming back.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That's a pain. I have one I just shipped out yesterday. Now I have to worry about it coming back.



I'm reading a post of closet full of cash. shocked so now they will reject all the returns?


----------



## fashion_victim9

I just don't get it, if they don't want to deal with returns, they may stop accepting returns like posh or make a seller decide whether to do it or not - like ebay. how can they force sellers to accept returns and how come they didn't announce these HUGE changes?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I just don't get it, if they don't want to deal with returns, they may stop accepting returns like posh or make a seller decide whether to do it or not - like ebay. how can they force sellers to accept returns and how come they didn't announce these HUGE changes?


Exactly! I wonder if there could be a lawsuit for substantially changing the rules without informing the sellers. It still says Tradesy will take returns at no cost to you when you list, but there is a link to the policy. But I haven't put up anything new in a long time, so when I put them up, this policy wasn't in effect. I effectively agreed to the policy that was in effect at the time I listed, not the current policy. 

It would be better for sellers if they gave us an option to not accept returns at all, and have that passed onto the buyer, like they do on other sites. Then allow the sellers that wanted to accept returns, accept them.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Then allow the sellers that wanted to accept returns, accept them.



they know that dealing with returns is their important competitive advantage. 
we'll see how far it will go. if they start returning all returned items to me, I'm not sure I will stay with them they preferred to lose sellers than buyers by making this choice


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> they know that dealing with returns is their important competitive advantage.
> we'll see how far it will go. if they start returning all returned items to me, I'm not sure I will stay with them they preferred to lose sellers than buyers by making this choice


you may send them email. I did and nobody responded so far. I guess they are cooking a canned response.


----------



## sanamarina

I'm just FREAKING OUT. I have more than $25k in pending payouts. I'm removing most of my listings until I get any clarification from them. It seems what I feared the most is happening, they ARE going DOWN. It seems that they don't have enough money to pay out sellers and that's why sending the returns back so they can get some money.
Also, just tried calling them. Before when I called someone would always respond, now  it went straight to a voice mail saying something like "We are currently unavailable due to a team meeting. Send us am email to ...."
What is going on?!?
 I'm worried about my money!

Do they send some kind of email before they return an item?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> I'm just FREAKING OUT. I have more than $25k in pending payouts. I'm removing most of my listings until I get any clarification from them. It seems what I feared the most is happening, they ARE going DOWN. It seems that they don't have enough money to pay out sellers and that's why sending the returns back so they can get some money.
> Also, just tried calling them. Before when I called someone would always respond, now  it went straight to a voice mail saying something like "We are currently unavailable due to a team meeting. Send us am email to ...."
> What is going on?!?
> I'm worried about my money!
> 
> Do they send some kind of email before they return an item?


Yes they send an email stating they are sending your item back to you and providing the tracking number. 
Ugh. What a mess.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> *I'm just FREAKING OUT. I have more than $25k in pending payouts. *I'm removing most of my listings until I get any clarification from them. It seems what I feared the most is happening, they ARE going DOWN. It seems that they don't have enough money to pay out sellers and that's why sending the returns back so they can get some money.
> Also, just tried calling them. Before when I called someone would always respond, now  it went straight to a voice mail saying something like "We are currently unavailable due to a team meeting. Send us am email to ...."
> What is going on?!?
> I'm worried about my money!
> 
> *Do they send some kind of email before they return an item?*


I'm worried too. not about my current payouts, I have something like $140 pending. But Tradesy has *practice of reversing old payments*, bec someone claims something half a year after the purchase. 

Unfortunately, they send *email about return after it's already shipped it to you*, meaning that the item is already on the way and you can do nothing about it. It's too late to send them email and be heard, they don't want to hear your side of the story.


----------



## whateve

sanamarina said:


> I'm just FREAKING OUT. I have more than $25k in pending payouts. I'm removing most of my listings until I get any clarification from them. It seems what I feared the most is happening, they ARE going DOWN. It seems that they don't have enough money to pay out sellers and that's why sending the returns back so they can get some money.
> Also, just tried calling them. Before when I called someone would always respond, now  it went straight to a voice mail saying something like "We are currently unavailable due to a team meeting. Send us am email to ...."
> What is going on?!?
> I'm worried about my money!
> 
> Do they send some kind of email before they return an item?


Let us know if you get it.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I'm still waiting for a response email clarifying the policy and my closet will remain on vacation hold until I get one.  Maybe the group meeting was to discuss how to deal with the fallout of the policy.  

Will post if I get anything.  I have about $700 outstanding that they owe me right now.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I'm still waiting for a response email clarifying the policy and my closet will remain on vacation hold until I get one.  Maybe the group meeting was to discuss how to deal with the fallout of the policy.
> 
> Will post if I get anything.  I have about $700 outstanding that they owe me right now.


Or maybe they are just dodging everyone while they drain the company dry.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I'm still waiting for a response email clarifying the policy and my closet will remain on vacation hold until I get one.  Maybe the group meeting was to discuss how to deal with the fallout of the policy.
> 
> Will post if I get anything.  I have about $700 outstanding that they owe me right now.


I got response "we understand you concern, blah-blah. we'll share your feedback with return department".


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> I got response "we understand you concern, blah-blah. we'll share your feedback with return department".


Did you ask them to clarify how they decide something is priced too high?


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Did you ask them to clarify how they decide something is priced too high?


no I just stated that I can argue with their recommended price and I can win every single case. they have their reference (probably) but I have mine, lots of it (eBay, RealReal, Poshmark, Fashionphile etc).
My point is that I'm not following their ridic rules, these ambiguous rules are semi-legal from the beginning, then they can change them any time without letting us know.


----------



## BeenBurned

sanamarina said:


> I'm just FREAKING OUT. I have more than $25k in pending payouts.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Also, just tried calling them. Before when I called someone would always respond, now  it went straight to a voice mail saying something like "We are currently unavailable due to a team meeting. Send us am email to ...."
> What is going on?!?
> I'm worried about my money!
> 
> *snip*


Wow! I don't blame you for being worried. $25K is a lot of money to have held. 

I would think that it's illegal for them to withhold your money on items you've sold and for which they've received the funds. 

The problem is that if they claim bankruptcy, you and your $25K are going to be way down on the list of creditors who get paid. 

I'd go to their social media: 
*Tradesy (@tradesy) | Twitter*
and
*Tradesy - Home | Facebook*

Although the BBB doesn't have power to make a company do the right thing, the negative publicity or lack of response to an issue can impact their willingness to ignore or reply. 

It appears they (at least sometimes) respond to BBB complaints: 
https://www.bbb.org/us/ca/santa-monica/profile/online-retailer/tradesycom-1216-1002663/complaints

I would also think that if Tradesy is taking control of money and withholding and/or deciding when to release it, they are acting as a sort of bank and the banking commission has rules regarding the release of withheld funds. (Even if Tradesy's TOS give them "the right," they don't ***** federal and state laws.)


----------



## jmc3007

Believe it or not, they’re hiring!

Problem with FV is using their own data pints isn’t enough. It’s standard practice in finance that for illiquid instruments with no readily prices available, the Federal Reserve Bank asks for at least 3 verifiable sources, banks as owners have to call their own competitors for this purpose. It’s standard practice by now after 2008. Tradesy is trying to reinvent the wheel which will end badly. They should just get rid of return policy and be like everyone else TRR, eBay, VC etc.

Also they should ask themselves if they’re a data science company or a consignor? They have and can continue to collect data, which brands and how much and locations. That’s a goldmine compared to running a labor intensive low margin biz of reselling. Their revised return policy favors the latter. FB is selling data, couldn’t careless if ppl make friends/enemies and whatnots.

PS once up a time they had a policy for pro sellers maintaining a low overall rate of returns. Clearly that’s gone out the window. Can’t keep returning items, allow them to be relisted and at same time, low to no returns. Multi competing interests


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> Believe it or not, they’re hiring!
> 
> Problem with FV is using their own data pints isn’t enough. It’s standard practice in finance that for illiquid instruments with no readily prices available, the Federal Reserve Bank asks for at least 3 verifiable sources, banks as owners have to call their own competitors for this purpose. It’s standard practice by now after 2008. Tradesy is trying to reinvent the wheel which will end badly. They should just get rid of return policy and be like everyone else TRR, eBay, VC etc.
> 
> Also they should ask themselves if they’re a data science company or a consignor? They have and can continue to collect data, which brands and how much and locations. That’s a goldmine compared to running a labor intensive low margin biz of reselling. Their revised return policy favors the latter. FB is selling data, couldn’t careless if ppl make friends/enemies and whatnots.
> 
> PS once up a time they had a policy for pro sellers maintaining a low overall rate of returns. Clearly that’s gone out the window. Can’t keep returning items, allow them to be relisted and at same time, low to no returns. Multi competing interests


nailed it. and their ave price is based on selection that includes Tradesy's closets, sometimes items there are selling for 40-50% from seller's price which was already reasonably below retail. otherwise who would buy it in the first place and return).
so that's my point, I'll argue and win every single case about their wrong "recommended price".


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I wonder if they are permanently not accepting calls now. Calls to CS number still have recording that they are in a team meeting.


----------



## fashion_victim9

just sold $1550 LV bag that I've been selling FOREVER. and now I don't know if it's a good news or bad news


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> nailed it. and their ave price is based on selection that includes Tradesy's closets, sometimes items there are selling for 40-50% from seller's price which was already reasonably below retail. otherwise who would buy it in the first place and return).
> so that's my point, I'll argue and win every single case about their wrong "recommended price".


I sold a bag for $95 that was returned. They have it in their closet for $135. If they end up returning that to me for price, I'll wonder how they could justify it since they priced it higher than I did.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I sold a bag for $95 that was returned. They have it in their closet for $135. If they end up returning that to me for price, I'll wonder how they could justify it since they priced it higher than I did.



wait, are they returning stuff even after listing them in their closet now?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> wait, are they returning stuff even after listing them in their closet now?


I've heard it could be after months, so I thought possibly the buyer returned it within the 4 days and then after they decided they couldn't sell it, they would use that excuse.

I've got a paypal transfer that hasn't hit yet. Today is a week, which it usually takes. If it doesn't hit by Monday, I'm putting my closet on vacation.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I've got a paypal transfer that hasn't hit yet. Today is a week, which it usually takes. If it doesn't hit by Monday, I'm putting my closet on vacation.



for me it usually takes at least 2 weeks, but I don't use PP on Tradesy


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I sold a bag for $95 that was returned. They have it in their closet for $135. If they end up returning that to me for price, I'll wonder how they could justify it since they priced it higher than I did.


Save screenshots of your listing at the lower price and theirs at the higher price so you can document and dispute it if they return for a "too high" price.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Save screenshots of your listing at the lower price and theirs at the higher price so you can document and dispute it if they return for a "too high" price.


That's a good idea. I don't know if I need a screenshot of my listing as the selling price shows on my selling page. I don't think there is much you can do to dispute if they return to you. The bag is already on its way back to you before you find out about it.


----------



## sanamarina

When you log into your account and go to a "manage my payouts" section and then click on each of the items; if the "clock" picture is grey instead of a green one, it means that a buyer is returning an item.


----------



## laurie00

sanamarina said:


> When you log into your account and go to a "manage my payouts" section and then click on each of the items; if the "clock" picture is grey instead of a green one, it means that a buyer is returning an item.


I didn't know this.  Thanks for the tip.  That will be useful going forward given this new climate with them.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> When you log into your account and go to a "manage my payouts" section and then click on each of the items; if the "clock" picture is grey instead of a green one, it means that a buyer is returning an item.


I’m pretty sure the clock shows up for every item before they release the funds to you regardless of whether it is being returned or not. It just says inspection hold, whether it is by Tradesy inspecting the return or the buyer “inspecting” it. Otherwise I’ve had like every single one of my items returned. 
Only signs I see returns are if an item that previously said sold out under my sold listing now says for sale and when you click on it it’s in a Tradesy closet. A lot of time they inflate the price over what you sold it for to account for the return shipping they don’t charge the buyer and also to leave room in the price  for their big “markdown” sales. 

How can a company so cash poor it has to send stuff back to sellers afford to hire?  Also maybe they should get rid of their daily free lunches for employees if they wanna stay afloat.


----------



## sanamarina

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I’m pretty sure the clock shows up for every item before they release the funds to you regardless of whether it is being returned or not. It just says inspection hold, whether it is by Tradesy inspecting the return or the buyer “inspecting” it. Otherwise I’ve had like every single one of my items returned.
> Only signs I see returns are if an item that previously said sold out under my sold listing now says for sale and when you click on it it’s in a Tradesy closet. A lot of time they inflate the price over what you sold it for to account for the return shipping they don’t charge the buyer and also to leave room in the price  for their big “markdown” sales.
> 
> How can a company so cash poor it has to send stuff back to sellers afford to hire?  Also maybe they should get rid of their daily free lunches for employees if they wanna stay afloat.




Yes, you can see the clock picture for every single item. But it can be a grey or a light green color. If it's a grey color, the item is being returned, if it's a light green one then it's not being returned.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> Yes, you can see the clock picture for every single item. But it can be a grey or a light green color. If it's a grey color, the item is being returned, if it's a light green one then it's not being returned.
> View attachment 4395134


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## laurie00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Thanks for the clarification


I am no beyond pissed.  Just got this from Tradesy:

Your recently sold  *Paige Blue Denim Light Wash Roxbury Skinny Jeans Size 28 (4, S)* is on its way back to you. It was returned by the buyer and then evaluated by Team Tradesy, for compliance with our Terms of Service and Return Policy. We have determined that this item cannot be accepted into our Returns inventory for the following reason(s):

Clothing items with a selling price under $150 do not meet the Return Requirements under which Tradesy will take possession of your returned item.
You may relist this item for sale on Tradesy, but it will not qualify for acceptance under our Return Policy, and may be returned to you again if your next buyer returns it. Tradesy will continue to cover the costs of processing and shipping for all returned items. 
No where does it say that can't have a selling price under $150.  Buyer returned the jeans because they didn't fit -- there was no other reason.  Where does it say that clothing with a selling price under $150 do not meet the return requirements.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> I am no beyond pissed.  Just got this from Tradesy:
> 
> Your recently sold  *Paige Blue Denim Light Wash Roxbury Skinny Jeans Size 28 (4, S)* is on its way back to you. It was returned by the buyer and then evaluated by Team Tradesy, for compliance with our Terms of Service and Return Policy. We have determined that this item cannot be accepted into our Returns inventory for the following reason(s):
> 
> Clothing items with a selling price under $150 do not meet the Return Requirements under which Tradesy will take possession of your returned item.
> You may relist this item for sale on Tradesy, but it will not qualify for acceptance under our Return Policy, and may be returned to you again if your next buyer returns it. Tradesy will continue to cover the costs of processing and shipping for all returned items.
> No where does it say that can't have a selling price under $150.  Buyer returned the jeans because they didn't fit -- there was no other reason.  Where does it say that clothing with a selling price under $150 do not meet the return requirements.


Whoa! When did they change it to $150? Does that only apply to the clothing category?

ETA: I just checked the policy. It looks like the buyer can return anything over $50 but for any clothing item between $50 and $150, if the buyer returns it, it is returned to the seller. What a way to screw the seller!


----------



## sanamarina

laurie00 said:


> I am no beyond pissed.  Just got this from Tradesy:
> 
> Your recently sold  *Paige Blue Denim Light Wash Roxbury Skinny Jeans Size 28 (4, S)* is on its way back to you. It was returned by the buyer and then evaluated by Team Tradesy, for compliance with our Terms of Service and Return Policy. We have determined that this item cannot be accepted into our Returns inventory for the following reason(s):
> 
> Clothing items with a selling price under $150 do not meet the Return Requirements under which Tradesy will take possession of your returned item.
> You may relist this item for sale on Tradesy, but it will not qualify for acceptance under our Return Policy, and may be returned to you again if your next buyer returns it. Tradesy will continue to cover the costs of processing and shipping for all returned items.
> No where does it say that can't have a selling price under $150.  Buyer returned the jeans because they didn't fit -- there was no other reason.  Where does it say that clothing with a selling price under $150 do not meet the return requirements.



Wow! I'm shocked! Tradesy is going to piss so many sellers, and eventually they will leave the website.
When did you sell the jeans?
I have two items that are marked for return, nd Tradesy released the funds already, but they haven't relisted items in their closet, I'm assuming they are returning them to me.
So just wonder when that might happen


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> Whoa! When did they change it to $150? Does that only apply to the clothing category?


Someone posted the policy on here on Tuesday and there was nothing about $150.  Here is the new policy that they never alerted anyone to.  
Your item may be returned to you if:


You failed to ship within 10 days of sale confirmation
The item was sold from outside the U.S.
Fraudulent activity is suspected
The item contains materials that are restricted or illegal to sell under applicable law, statute, ordinance, or regulation (e.g. python leather or other endangered or protected species of wildlife.)
The item is a Clothing item priced at or below $150
The item was sold above Fair Market Price
Fair Market Price cannot be determined. Tradesy most often cannot determine Fair Market Price for the following item types:
Custom or unbranded jewelry
Home made clothing items
Damaged items


----------



## laurie00

sanamarina said:


> Wow! I'm shocked! Tradesy is going to piss so many sellers, and eventually they will leave the website.
> When did you sell the jeans?
> I have two items that are marked for return, nd Tradesy released the funds already, but they haven't relisted items in their closet, I'm assuming they are returning them to me.
> So just wonder when that might happen


Sold the jeans on 3/17 and they released the money -- waiting for it to transfer to my bank account and now they pulled it back.  Also have a bag that sold for under $150 on 3/21 that they released the money for and am anticipating that they are going to pull the same thing.  How can they do this when this wasn't the policy on the sale date and when they have never notified us of the policy.  I only sell on Tradesy and I hate the thought of starting all over with another platform but this is ridiculous.


sanamarina said:


> Wow! I'm shocked! Tradesy is going to piss so many sellers, and eventually they will leave the website.
> When did you sell the jeans?
> I have two items that are marked for return, nd Tradesy released the funds already, but they haven't relisted items in their closet, I'm assuming they are returning them to me.
> So just wonder when that might happen


That's exactly what they did with these jeans -- they were returned (buyer sent me a note saying they just didn't fit) and funds were released to me 3/26.  They showed up as "no longer available" but in their closet when you clicked on the item.  Today they took the money back with the email I posted.  I have a bag that sold on 3/24 that is showing the same thing so wondering if they are going to do it with that as well.  Just sent them an email saying it is illegal to change the terms AFTER the sale and sent them the list of items that could be returned to the seller that was posted here on Tuesday and nothing was noted about $150 or less so that happened sometime between Tuesday and Today.  They can't legally take money back from a sale on 3/18 with a new policy made today.  Scumbags!!!!!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> Whoa! When did they change it to $150? Does that only apply to the clothing category?
> 
> ETA: I just checked the policy. It looks like the buyer can return anything over $50 but for any clothing item between $50 and $150, if the buyer returns it, it is returned to the seller. What a way to screw the seller!


WTF. That’s another policy change without notice to sellers. I'm keeping my closet on vacation hold until I get paid out my balance and then I am deleting my account.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

laurie00 said:


> Someone posted the policy on here on Tuesday and there was nothing about $150.  Here is the new policy that they never alerted anyone to.
> Your item may be returned to you if:
> 
> 
> You failed to ship within 10 days of sale confirmation
> The item was sold from outside the U.S.
> Fraudulent activity is suspected
> The item contains materials that are restricted or illegal to sell under applicable law, statute, ordinance, or regulation (e.g. python leather or other endangered or protected species of wildlife.)
> The item is a Clothing item priced at or below $150
> The item was sold above Fair Market Price
> Fair Market Price cannot be determined. Tradesy most often cannot determine Fair Market Price for the following item types:
> Custom or unbranded jewelry
> Home made clothing items
> Damaged items


Seriously?  I looked at the policy in the beginning of the week and that was not there. Nice to pull this on sellers without notice. We did not list our items for sale under these terms.


----------



## fashion_victim9

meanwhile I sold NINE items on Tradesy during the last 2 days, including 2 expensive bags. that almost never happened, maybe it did at the very beginning when they had great promos and low fees. I sell mostly shoes and mostly over $400. 
that's very unusual.
I will keep you posted about how many of them will be returned. fingers crossed.


----------



## fashion_victim9

btw I always thought that it was very easy to take advantage of their policy. like you can ask a friend who has site credits to buy (for unreasonable price) and return your stuff and make them keep and resell it. maybe unfair sellers did it too often and it made them take these steps.


----------



## ironic568

With Poshmark starting to collect taxes, I was looking for another platform where I can avoid (now even worse than before) low ball offers. Tradesy came to mind, but now that I've read the last few pages....... never mind!
I'll stick with Posh and Vestiaire (they just announced lower commission staring April 10th) for now and in the meantime hoping for Shop Hers to resurrect, lol.


----------



## whateve

I just put my shop on vacation until I get paid for my last sale.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just put my shop on vacation until I get paid for my last sale.


I think this is what sellers there need to do. 

Let Tradesy know that they can't screw with your money!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ironic568 said:


> With Poshmark starting to collect taxes, I was looking for another platform where I can avoid (now even worse than before) low ball offers. Tradesy came to mind, but now that I've read the last few pages....... never mind!
> I'll stick with Posh and Vestiaire (they just announced lower commission staring April 10th) for now and in the meantime hoping for Shop Hers to resurrect, lol.


Do you by any chance have the new fee schedule for VC?  I used to post a lot more on there, but fees are so high, plus I am in the US and most buyers are in Europe and have to pay duties on top, making my items expensive to them and sales very slow.  I only currently have like 4 items up and some have been sitting forever.


----------



## whateve

I got my money from my paypal transfer on 3/28, so I've taken my shop off of vacation.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I got my money from my paypal transfer on 3/28, so I've taken my shop off of vacation.


Are you planning on removing any item you have below $150?  Or do you not mind if they send it back to you ?


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> I got my money from my paypal transfer on 3/28, so I've taken my shop off of vacation.


whateve - I think you and I have a similar price point for our items given your comments on this blog so hoping you can give me a bit of advice.  I have only sold on Tradesy.  I am now looking at Mercari and eBay for my items in the $100-$150 range.  I know you have said in the past that the bulk of your items are sold on eBay.  Are they generally priced in the $100-$150 range?  For some reason, I just expect eBay and Posh sales to be for things under $100.  Also, do you just specify no returns on eBay?  Thanks so much for any assistance you can give as I figure out what I want to do now that we have this new Tradesy policy.
By the way, Tradesy did respond to my email about the Paige jeans and the fact that these were sold before their new $150 policy.  They had all ready put the jeans in the mail but did agree to put the money back in my account for them.  I still have a sold bag that is under the $150 price and waiting to see if they try to return that as well.  However, the new policy does only specify "clothing" not shoes or bags.  I appreciate all the advice you wonderful ladies provide on PurseForum.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

laurie00 said:


> whateve - I think you and I have a similar price point for our items given your comments on this blog so hoping you can give me a bit of advice.  I have only sold on Tradesy.  I am now looking at Mercari and eBay for my items in the $100-$150 range.  I know you have said in the past that the bulk of your items are sold on eBay.  Are they generally priced in the $100-$150 range?  For some reason, I just expect eBay and Posh sales to be for things under $100.  Also, do you just specify no returns on eBay?  Thanks so much for any assistance you can give as I figure out what I want to do now that we have this new Tradesy policy.
> By the way, Tradesy did respond to my email about the Paige jeans and the fact that these were sold before their new $150 policy.  They had all ready put the jeans in the mail but did agree to put the money back in my account for them.  I still have a sold bag that is under the $150 price and waiting to see if they try to return that as well.  However, the new policy does only specify "clothing" not shoes or bags.  I appreciate all the advice you wonderful ladies provide on PurseForum.


That is nice that they still gave you the funds for the jeans.  They should really do the same for the sellers who they pulled the "too high market price" stunt on for their expensive bags without notifying them of the policy change.

I feel like they should just make everything $150 or under final sale rather than force returns on sellers.


----------



## BeenBurned

laurie00 said:


> By the way, Tradesy did respond to my email about the Paige jeans and the fact that these were sold before their new $150 policy.  They had all ready put the jeans in the mail but did agree to put the money back in my account for them.  I still have a sold bag that is under the $150 price and waiting to see if they try to return that as well.  However, the new policy does only specify "clothing" not shoes or bags.  I appreciate all the advice you wonderful ladies provide on PurseForum.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That is nice that they still gave you the funds for the jeans.


I doubt they did it to be "nice," but rather, may have spoken to an attorney who probably told them they can't change a contract (which TOS is) without notice nor can they do it retroactively.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> I doubt they did it to be "nice," but rather, may have spoken to an attorney who probably told them they can't change a contract (which TOS is) without notice nor can they do it retroactively.


Yeah I meant it half sarcastically. 

Didn’t stop them from sending back $$$$ bags to sellers though.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Yeah I meant it half sarcastically.
> 
> Didn’t stop them from sending back $$$$ bags to sellers though.


Yeah but giving buyers money plus return the items to those buyers isn't going to help Tradesy's bottom line. 

If they did consult with an attorney, they may stop returning items prior that were listed prior to the policy change.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> Yeah but giving buyers money plus return the items to those buyers isn't going to help Tradesy's bottom line.
> 
> If they did consult with an attorney, they may stop returning items prior that were listed prior to the policy change.


My understanding is that the buyers were left with a site credit, so Tradesy was essentially keeping the money AND sending the item back to the seller.  Buyers only get a full refund if the item was misrepresented.  Items were not misrepresented, so buyers got a site credit, then later Tradesy decided they didn't want to hold on to the item to resell it (was taking too long to resell).

ETA: also would be curious to know if buyers of items under $150 who return just due to fit or buyer's remorse are getting site credits and not refunds, while tradesy is sending the item back to the seller.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Here's a link to the reviews I saw that said that the buyers were given a site credit, not a refund, even though items were returned to the sellers--so tradesy was keeping the money AND returning the item.

https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/tradesy.com#1052

https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/tradesy.com#1058


----------



## Fullcloset

laurie00 said:


> Someone posted the policy on here on Tuesday and there was nothing about $150.  Here is the new policy that they never alerted anyone to.
> Your item may be returned to you if:
> 
> 
> You failed to ship within 10 days of sale confirmation
> The item was sold from outside the U.S.
> Fraudulent activity is suspected
> The item contains materials that are restricted or illegal to sell under applicable law, statute, ordinance, or regulation (e.g. python leather or other endangered or protected species of wildlife.)
> The item is a Clothing item priced at or below $150
> The item was sold above Fair Market Price
> Fair Market Price cannot be determined. Tradesy most often cannot determine Fair Market Price for the following item types:
> Custom or unbranded jewelry
> Home made clothing items
> Damaged items


Holy Moly - had NO IDEA about this latest change and its a WHOPPER. Has a HUGE IMPACT and makes a HUGE DIFFERENCE. Another hit on small sellers.  Almost all my items are under $150 and many are listed outside their suggested range because their idea of "fair market value" is ridiculously low, especially considering shipping and their HUGE commissions -plus how long they tie up your earned money. So essentially, they are basically saying ALL returns will go back to the seller and they will be reaching into your account for refunds. That is a TOTAL POLICY CHANGE. You would think they would have emailed sellers about THAT.  They must really be hurting. When they increased commissions from 9% to 23% (including transfer fees) they should have spent the money on advertising for more traffic and fixing their search function instead of the "stylists" and other crapola. Man alive. They are heading for the tank. LOL.


----------



## Fullcloset

laurie00 said:


> whateve - I think you and I have a similar price point for our items given your comments on this blog so hoping you can give me a bit of advice.  I have only sold on Tradesy.  I am now looking at Mercari and eBay for my items in the $100-$150 range.  I know you have said in the past that the bulk of your items are sold on eBay.  Are they generally priced in the $100-$150 range?  For some reason, I just expect eBay and Posh sales to be for things under $100.  Also, do you just specify no returns on eBay?  Thanks so much for any assistance you can give as I figure out what I want to do now that we have this new Tradesy policy.
> By the way, Tradesy did respond to my email about the Paige jeans and the fact that these were sold before their new $150 policy.  They had all ready put the jeans in the mail but did agree to put the money back in my account for them.  I still have a sold bag that is under the $150 price and waiting to see if they try to return that as well.  However, the new policy does only specify "clothing" not shoes or bags.  I appreciate all the advice you wonderful ladies provide on PurseForum.


This is a bad time to start on Ebay as many sellers are pulling an unofficial "boycott" and taking the summer off because Ebay is requiring all fixed prices to be good till cancelled. You'd think that's a good thing BUT Ebay charges listing fees above your free listing cap every month & the GTC renews every 30 days - so if they keep renewing - you can get stuck with expensive fees especially if you used extra free listing offers in one month they don't give you in the next month or the month has 31 days. Plus, they are becoming their own payment processor and they are such a mess with software glitches and sharing contact info with all their "business partners" - which is in their TOS - people are pulling out by the droves. Ebay requires all sellers to basically take back everything. You can have a no return policy if you want, but if a buyer claims NAD - Ebay just sides with them because unlike Tradesy, Ebay does not get involved in any way in returns & buyers have been known to send empty boxes back to sellers or wrong items & Ebay still does not support the seller. So Tradesy is still better in terms of fairness unless they are going to start telling buyers to ship back directly to sellers - in which case - Tradesy has NO advantage. 
Mercari doesn't have much traffic. My items get a lot of likes - but nobody buys. And you are limited there to 100 free listings. I don't think they take returns though. It is pretty much a no return platform but I am not very experienced on that Platform as I didn't list very long there. 
I'm now looking into Facebook Marketplace and just starting my own Website using Instagram as an advertising base.


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> for me it usually takes at least 2 weeks, but I don't use PP on Tradesy


Wait - so they hold funds  21 days before you are allowed to transfer it and then another 2 weeks before you are actually paid? So 5 weeks AFTER you sell an item - and THEN - they can STILL RETURN the item to you ?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> Wait - so they hold funds  21 days before you are allowed to transfer it and then another 2 weeks before you are actually paid? So 5 weeks AFTER you sell an item - and THEN - they can STILL RETURN the item to you ?


Yes on the timing and it has always been a pain point. The having the item sent back to you after that time is new, which is why everyone is freaking out.


----------



## Fullcloset

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I have placed my closet on vacation hold until I get clarification from tradesy on how they are determining what can be returned to seller due to being "over market price."  I will most certainly be pulling several of my items from the site.  This was my email to them, will report back:
> 
> Hi, I am very concerned about your new return policy which I only learned about from reading on an online chat board.  Now you are no longer accepting returns if an item is deemed to be "over market price"?  How should I as a seller determine what to now pull down from the site because you may deem it over market price?  Is it anything on the sliding price suggestion bar that goes into the red?  or anything above the full scale of the price suggestion bar?
> Your market price suggestions are also based on brand averages and don't account for the higher price certain popular styles will command.


I'd like to hear their response to you. You should have also said - and THEN do you take into consideration our shipping costs, packing materials and YOUR commission and TRANSFER FEES and TIME? Cos that should increase FMP by 30%.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> This is a bad time to start on Ebay as many sellers are pulling an unofficial "boycott" and taking the summer off because Ebay is requiring all fixed prices to be good till cancelled. You'd think that's a good thing BUT Ebay charges listing fees above your free listing cap every month & the GTC renews every 30 days - so if they keep renewing - you can get stuck with expensive fees especially if you used extra free listing offers in one month they don't give you in the next month or the month has 31 days. Plus, they are becoming their own payment processor and they are such a mess with software glitches and sharing contact info with all their "business partners" - which is in their TOS - people are pulling out by the droves. Ebay requires all sellers to basically take back everything. You can have a no return policy if you want, but if a buyer claims NAD - Ebay just sides with them because unlike Tradesy, Ebay does not get involved in any way in returns & buyers have been known to send empty boxes back to sellers or wrong items & Ebay still does not support the seller. So Tradesy is still better in terms of fairness unless they are going to start telling buyers to ship back directly to sellers - in which case - Tradesy has NO advantage.
> Mercari doesn't have much traffic. My items get a lot of likes - but nobody buys. And you are limited there to 100 free listings. I don't think they take returns though. It is pretty much a no return platform but I am not very experienced on that Platform as I didn't list very long there.
> I'm now looking into Facebook Marketplace and just starting my own Website using Instagram as an advertising base.


Why don’t people just manually end listings they don’t want to auto renew on GTC?  At least on eBay when you sell something you know you are getting paid!  They have their annoyances too but you can’t beat getting the money straight to your account.


----------



## Fullcloset

laurie00 said:


> I'm fearing that Tradesy will start collecting sales taxes and also wondering when the postal increase will come.  On another topic, I am starting to see complaints like this about Tradesy on a couple of review sites :"They changed the policy to force sellers to take returns based on the selling price is too high, so they can avoid taking the returns themselves".  Has anyone had this issue?  This seems like a bad trend if they are doing this.


I actually would RATHER them to do it so I am not responsible to do it as a seller - then pay it over to the state. Ugh. Much better when the platform does it.


----------



## Fullcloset

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Why don’t people just manually end listings they don’t want to auto renew on GTC?  At least on eBay when you sell something you know you are getting paid!  They have their annoyances too but you can’t beat getting the money straight to your account.


People have lives I guess ! If you are not a full time seller - you don't have time to keep ending and relisting. You need a calendar to make sure you catch them before they end. Full time sellers might even have software that will do that for them. I personally don't want the worry.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Why don’t people just manually end listings they don’t want to auto renew on GTC?  At least on eBay when you sell something you know you are getting paid!  They have their annoyances too but you can’t beat getting the money straight to your account.





Fullcloset said:


> People have lives I guess ! If you are not a full time seller - you don't have time to keep ending and relisting. You need a calendar to make sure you catch them before they end. Full time sellers might even have software that will do that for them. I personally don't want the worry.


I haven't done it yet but I don't think it's that big a deal if you go into the seller hub and bulk end/relist and/or do what you want. 

I do use the seller hub to relist multiple items and it's a piece of cake.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Are you planning on removing any item you have below $150?  Or do you not mind if they send it back to you ?


No, I'm not planning on removing items under $150. That would be most of my closet. It is my understanding the $150 limit only refers to clothing. Most of my items are bags and SLGs. I do mind if they send it back to me.


laurie00 said:


> whateve - I think you and I have a similar price point for our items given your comments on this blog so hoping you can give me a bit of advice.  I have only sold on Tradesy.  I am now looking at Mercari and eBay for my items in the $100-$150 range.  I know you have said in the past that the bulk of your items are sold on eBay.  Are they generally priced in the $100-$150 range?  For some reason, I just expect eBay and Posh sales to be for things under $100.  Also, do you just specify no returns on eBay?  Thanks so much for any assistance you can give as I figure out what I want to do now that we have this new Tradesy policy.
> By the way, Tradesy did respond to my email about the Paige jeans and the fact that these were sold before their new $150 policy.  They had all ready put the jeans in the mail but did agree to put the money back in my account for them.  I still have a sold bag that is under the $150 price and waiting to see if they try to return that as well.  However, the new policy does only specify "clothing" not shoes or bags.  I appreciate all the advice you wonderful ladies provide on PurseForum.


I'm not happy with ebay and I'm very worried about the changes that have been happening, both with the good until canceled listings, which may cause me to get automatic renewals on listings that I don't want to pay for, and with them taking payments in house. I put everything on ebay. As with every site for me, cheaper items always sell faster. It doesn't matter if the more expensive items are more desirable. Ebay shoppers, in particular, are bargain hunters. Most of my items are under $100, not counting shipping. Maybe 20% are over $100. I specify no returns on ebay but that doesn't mean much. Ebay's new return policy is that buyers can open return requests even if a seller doesn't take returns. The seller can deny the request but if the buyer claims not as described and escalates the claim, it is automatically decided in the buyer's favor. That means the seller has to pay to have the item shipped back to her, and has to give a complete refund, including the original shipping. So no matter what, the seller loses. On my last return, the buyer was a scammer and sent back a different item that was really just a piece of garbage. In my case, ebay allowed me to keep the money and also gave the buyer the refund. Even though I didn't lose anything, it pisses me off that the buyer got away with her scam. I also think that the only reason I was able to keep the money was because it was a cheap item. I hope ebay gets sued for this policy and has to change it to be fairer to sellers, but I may no longer be with ebay by then.

I sell on Mercari too. I actually really love their site. The only thing that isn't ideal is that I don't make many sales. You have to price your items higher than you want in order to get what you really want, because nearly everyone tries to bargain. The site is set up for people to make offers, and a lot of offers are very low. It has the lowest fees of nearly every site, at only 10%. There are no paypal fees because Mercari handles the money themselves. They have a shipping label, like Tradesy, but it is based on weight so it could cost more. You don't have to use it if you don't want to. The buyer has 3 days to complain, and returns aren't accepted unless things aren't described correctly. Once the buyer rates the seller, the seller rates the buyer and the money is released to the seller. In most cases, the buyer rates you the day they receive the item, so you get your money quickly. If they don't rate you within the 3 days, Mercari rates you and releases your money. Once the money is released, it takes 2 days to hit your bank. I've never had a complaint or problem on the site. I've only made about 20 sales. It's rare that you have a buyer just buy without contacting you, so it is more time consuming than tradesy or ebay. I usually have to answer a few questions or deal with offers for nearly every sale I make.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> No, I'm not planning on removing items under $150. That would be most of my closet. It is my understanding the $150 limit only refers to clothing. Most of my items are bags and SLGs. I do mind if they send it back to me.
> 
> I'm not happy with ebay and I'm very worried about the changes that have been happening, both with the good until canceled listings, which may cause me to get automatic renewals on listings that I don't want to pay for, and with them taking payments in house. I put everything on ebay. As with every site for me, cheaper items always sell faster. It doesn't matter if the more expensive items are more desirable. Ebay shoppers, in particular, are bargain hunters. Most of my items are under $100, not counting shipping. Maybe 20% are over $100. I specify no returns on ebay but that doesn't mean much. Ebay's new return policy is that buyers can open return requests even if a seller doesn't take returns. The seller can deny the request but if the buyer claims not as described and escalates the claim, it is automatically decided in the buyer's favor. That means the seller has to pay to have the item shipped back to her, and has to give a complete refund, including the original shipping. So no matter what, the seller loses. On my last return, the buyer was a scammer and sent back a different item that was really just a piece of garbage. In my case, ebay allowed me to keep the money and also gave the buyer the refund. Even though I didn't lose anything, it pisses me off that the buyer got away with her scam. I also think that the only reason I was able to keep the money was because it was a cheap item. I hope ebay gets sued for this policy and has to change it to be fairer to sellers, but I may no longer be with ebay by then.
> 
> I sell on Mercari too. I actually really love their site. The only thing that isn't ideal is that I don't make many sales. You have to price your items higher than you want in order to get what you really want, because nearly everyone tries to bargain. The site is set up for people to make offers, and a lot of offers are very low. It has the lowest fees of nearly every site, at only 10%. There are no paypal fees because Mercari handles the money themselves. They have a shipping label, like Tradesy, but it is based on weight so it could cost more. You don't have to use it if you don't want to. The buyer has 3 days to complain, and returns aren't accepted unless things aren't described correctly. Once the buyer rates the seller, the seller rates the buyer and the money is released to the seller. In most cases, the buyer rates you the day they receive the item, so you get your money quickly. If they don't rate you within the 3 days, Mercari rates you and releases your money. Once the money is released, it takes 2 days to hit your bank. I've never had a complaint or problem on the site. I've only made about 20 sales. It's rare that you have a buyer just buy without contacting you, so it is more time consuming than tradesy or ebay. I usually have to answer a few questions or deal with offers for nearly every sale I make.


Thanks so much for your perspective, whateve.  Seems to confirm my view of eBay and really don't like these new changes so I don't know if it's worth my it to spend time listing there.   I've said this before, I really wish there was a site that seemed to target the middle market (resale values of $100-$250) and I thought Tradesy was it but it seems like they are really trying to just appeal to the high end market.  I guess I will just appreciate the fun ride I had with Tradesy and now have to curb my buying to resell addiction.


----------



## laurie00

Fullcloset said:


> This is a bad time to start on Ebay as many sellers are pulling an unofficial "boycott" and taking the summer off because Ebay is requiring all fixed prices to be good till cancelled. You'd think that's a good thing BUT Ebay charges listing fees above your free listing cap every month & the GTC renews every 30 days - so if they keep renewing - you can get stuck with expensive fees especially if you used extra free listing offers in one month they don't give you in the next month or the month has 31 days. Plus, they are becoming their own payment processor and they are such a mess with software glitches and sharing contact info with all their "business partners" - which is in their TOS - people are pulling out by the droves. Ebay requires all sellers to basically take back everything. You can have a no return policy if you want, but if a buyer claims NAD - Ebay just sides with them because unlike Tradesy, Ebay does not get involved in any way in returns & buyers have been known to send empty boxes back to sellers or wrong items & Ebay still does not support the seller. So Tradesy is still better in terms of fairness unless they are going to start telling buyers to ship back directly to sellers - in which case - Tradesy has NO advantage.
> Mercari doesn't have much traffic. My items get a lot of likes - but nobody buys. And you are limited there to 100 free listings. I don't think they take returns though. It is pretty much a no return platform but I am not very experienced on that Platform as I didn't list very long there.
> I'm now looking into Facebook Marketplace and just starting my own Website using Instagram as an advertising base.


Thanks so much for your perspective and eBay and Mercari.  I truly appreciate others experience in the mid market sales arena.


----------



## Fullcloset

BeenBurned said:


> I haven't done it yet but I don't think it's that big a deal if you go into the seller hub and bulk end/relist and/or do what you want.
> 
> I do use the seller hub to relist multiple items and it's a piece of cake.



Ok thanks.  Last time I tried  using the bulk listing - it was too quirky - it kept checking boxes off that I did NOT check in my original listing - like photo gallery ($1 charge) or best offer and I didn't like have to proof read and then revise everything. It took me even longer that way. I think even free shipping was somehow checked. I thought seller hub was also just for business accounts which I don't have.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> No, I'm not planning on removing items under $150. That would be most of my closet. It is my understanding the $150 limit only refers to clothing. Most of my items are bags and SLGs. I do mind if they send it back to me.
> 
> I There are no paypal fees because Mercari handles the money themselves. They have a shipping label, like Tradesy, but it is based on weight so it could cost more. You don't have to use it if you don't want to. .


I just requoted part of your reply. I am wondering - if Mercari handles the money themselves, are they requiring your social? Tradesy and Paypal have been sending 1099s to everyone whose social they have - whether or not you hit the 200/$20K annual ceiling so I'm wondering about that. Also - I did sell ONE small thing under $10 on Mercari & shipped it myself but had no way to change or edit their automatically produced shipping label to my own so tracking never got updated since it was showing their label (which I didn't use) instead of my own. I wrote customer service and they said ok just let them know when its delivered, which I did, but from the buyer's end - it never showed delivered. They didn't seem able to correct the tracking number online on their end either. There didn't seem to be a way to use my own shipping. Maybe because I used the desktop? I hate using a little phone screen and all my photos are on the computer anyhow.  Meanwhile, the buyer got charged for their shipping - and I had to pay for my shipping which I thought would be added into the cost of the item and paid out to me. Wrong. Because the buyer paid Mercari directly for their label - I only got the cost of the item. Customer Serice did try and make it right by sending me a coupon to use with my next purchase but it wound up expiring.


----------



## BeenBurned

Fullcloset said:


> . I thought seller hub was also just for business accounts which I don't have.


I don't have a business account nor a store. 

But when I go to my "unsold" page, I have this at the top of the page and if I "go there now," I can do things in bulk. (I switch back and forth because i don't like that page for other than doing bulk editing and relisting.)

_Are you a professional seller? Check out Seller Hub for advanced tools, including the ability to relist multiple items at the same time. Go there now_


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> I just requoted part of your reply. I am wondering - if Mercari handles the money themselves, are they requiring your social? Tradesy and Paypal have been sending 1099s to everyone whose social they have - whether or not you hit the 200/$20K annual ceiling so I'm wondering about that. Also - I did sell ONE small thing under $10 on Mercari & shipped it myself but had no way to change or edit their automatically produced shipping label to my own so tracking never got updated since it was showing their label (which I didn't use) instead of my own. I wrote customer service and they said ok just let them know when its delivered, which I did, but from the buyer's end - it never showed delivered. They didn't seem able to correct the tracking number online on their end either. There didn't seem to be a way to use my own shipping. Maybe because I used the desktop? I hate using a little phone screen and all my photos are on the computer anyhow.  Meanwhile, the buyer got charged for their shipping - and I had to pay for my shipping which I thought would be added into the cost of the item and paid out to me. Wrong. Because the buyer paid Mercari directly for their label - I only got the cost of the item. Customer Serice did try and make it right by sending me a coupon to use with my next purchase but it wound up expiring.


I never gave Mercari my social. I did give them my bank account number so they could transfer the money. They don't have a paypal transfer option. 

I use a desktop and that isn't what caused the problem. The problem arises when you don't offer the buyer free shipping. Then you only have the option to pick one of their labels. It isn't clear how you can ship on your own if you do that. When you select to offer the buyer free shipping, you can select a label of theirs or choose to ship on your own. If you choose to ship on your own, there is a place to input your tracking number. You aren't the first person who had this problem. It sounds like it is a bug, or possibly just a way to encourage people to offer free shipping.

The only problem with offering free shipping is that Mercari takes their 10% out of the total the buyer pays. The workaround is to offer free shipping any time you plan to use your own label. I normally only ship on my own for small first class postage items.

When I first started listing on Mercari, I had to upload photos from my computer to my tablet so I could list. It was a big pain. Eventually they updated their site so you could list from a desktop.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Ok thanks.  Last time I tried  using the bulk listing - it was too quirky - it kept checking boxes off that I did NOT check in my original listing - like photo gallery ($1 charge) or best offer and I didn't like have to proof read and then revise everything. It took me even longer that way. I think even free shipping was somehow checked. I thought seller hub was also just for business accounts which I don't have.


I've never had that problem with the bulk listing tool. The only change that is being made is changing my 30 day listings to good until canceled.


BeenBurned said:


> I don't have a business account nor a store.
> 
> But when I go to my "unsold" page, I have this at the top of the page and if I "go there now," I can do things in bulk. (I switch back and forth because i don't like that page for other than doing bulk editing and relisting.)
> 
> _Are you a professional seller? Check out Seller Hub for advanced tools, including the ability to relist multiple items at the same time. Go there now_


I just click on multiple items on my unsold page, then click the relist button at the top of the page. That automatically opens the bulk listing tool as long as you select more than one item.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> People have lives I guess ! If you are not a full time seller - you don't have time to keep ending and relisting. You need a calendar to make sure you catch them before they end. Full time sellers might even have software that will do that for them. I personally don't want the worry.


I am not a full time reseller. Whenever I go into my list of items I am selling it is sorted chronologically by which items are ending the soonest. Then I could simply batch end the listings with a few clicks if I wanted to. I guess I could see if you have thousands of listings this would be annoying but those people usually have store subscriptions including so many listings.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

[QUOTE="I specify no returns on ebay but that doesn't mean much. Ebay's new return policy is that buyers can open return requests even if a seller doesn't take returns. The seller can deny the request but if the buyer claims not as described and escalates the claim, it is automatically decided in the buyer's favor. That means the seller has to pay to have the item shipped back to her, and has to give a complete refund, including the original shipping. So no matter what, the seller loses. [/QUOTE]

I don't think this is the actual policy.  I sold a coat a few weeks ago, brand new pristine with tags, and even mentioned in the listing that the color depiction might vary by device.  I don't accept returns.  The buyer tried to return by opening a NAD claim, stating that the color was a darker blue than she thought it was going to be.  eBay denied the return/refund.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> I'd like to hear their response to you. You should have also said - and THEN do you take into consideration our shipping costs, packing materials and YOUR commission and TRANSFER FEES and TIME? Cos that should increase FMP by 30%.


Posting response separately down the thread.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

This was the response from Tradesy on how they are calculating market price.  I also included my response and the guy's truthful concession that the policy sucks but he can't do anything about it.  Essentially they are saying if the item can't resell in 30 days it is priced too high.  That is total BS because MOST high end designer items don't sell in 30 days.  People research and save and plan for those purchases.  I listed a Chanel jumbo double flap in pristine condition on 2 sites last year (not Tradesy thank god) and it took 6 months to sell at $5k.  But $5k was right in line with the selling price for the item across all designer resale sites.  They would have me list it way below market just so they could dump it faster if it got returned to them.  Anyway, this was the exchange:



******** (Tradesy)

Apr 7, 8:41 PM PDT

Hi ***********,

Thank you for your honest feedback. I completely understand where you're coming from and I can see how frustrating this is for you.  
You're absolutely right, there should be some sort of notification if the price meets the requirement, and if it were up to me I'd change the policy for you, but unfortunately I don't have the ability to do so.  
I did however, make a note of your feedback and concerns with this policy. I truly do wish there was more I could do for you.  
 I know this was not the outcome you had wanted, and if there is any other issue I can assist with please do let me know. 
Thanks, ******



************ (Me)
Apr 7, 11:08 AM PDT

The problem is that when listing an item, I am not notified whether my price meets your factors such that I won't be forced a return.  I should be definitively notified when listing an item that I will not have it returned to me as long as it is accurately described.  I am not interesting in having items returned to me.  The whole point of selling on tradesy and accepting your high fees was so that I would not have to accept a return.  You have now removed the reason to sell on tradesy, except for items that are final sale such as wedding items.

I also sell on Poshmark and eBay, where all of my items are final sale.  You are going to lose a lot of market share as sellers pull their items for fear of having a return forced on them.



*********(Tradesy)

Apr 7, 10:55 AM PDT

Hi ******,

Thank you for reaching out. I'm so sorry for the confusion, but we’re happy to share more information about how Fair Market Price factors into returns decisions. 

For all returns, Tradesy provides customer service to your buyer, pays for return shipping, and performs a careful inspection of the returned item - at no cost to you. We do this to protect both buyers and sellers, and always strive to resolve returns fairly.

For some returns, Tradesy keeps the item, and the seller keeps their earnings. In other cases, the item is returned to the seller, and the seller does not keep their earnings. Tradesy may decide to send returned items back to sellers for a number of reasons outlined in our Returns Requirements, including 1) We determine that the item was priced above Fair Market Value, or 2) We cannot determine what the Fair Market Value is for this item. 

*Tradesy defines Fair Market Value as: *_The price at which there is a 95% likelihood of an item selling within 30 days. _

Tradesy determines Fair Market Value through a multi-step process that includes:

Analyzing Tradesy historical sales data


Evaluating supply/demand curves over time


Researching current prices on resale and retail websites

In some cases, we cannot determine Fair Market Price. This happens most often when an item is damaged or worn, or there is a lack of pricing data available. 

I know this is a lot of information, but I hope that it helps to shed some light on this for you. If I can help with anything else, or if you have more questions about the Fair Market Price please let me know. I'm happy to help!


----------



## ironic568

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Do you by any chance have the new fee schedule for VC?  I used to post a lot more on there, but fees are so high, plus I am in the US and most buyers are in Europe and have to pay duties on top, making my items expensive to them and sales very slow.  I only currently have like 4 items up and some have been sitting forever.


This is the email I received from them:








Looks like starting tomorrow they will slash the prices on all your available items, but your earnings will remain the same.
New commission structure is great for items > $8500!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ironic568 said:


> This is the email I received from them:
> 
> View attachment 4399275
> 
> View attachment 4399276
> 
> View attachment 4399278
> 
> 
> Looks like starting tomorrow they will slash the prices on all your available items, but your earnings will remain the same.
> New commission structure is great for items > $8500!


Thanks!  I had stopped using VC because it was so slow but I think I’ll go back esp now that I am leaving Tradesy. They are also at least reliable about payouts and there are no returns.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I don't think this is the actual policy.  I sold a coat a few weeks ago, brand new pristine with tags, and even mentioned in the listing that the color depiction might vary by device.  I don't accept returns.  The buyer tried to return by opening a NAD claim, stating that the color was a darker blue than she thought it was going to be.  eBay denied the return/refund.


You were very lucky. My SNAD claim was escalated and decided against me on March 14. It was decided within a few minutes of escalating. The ebay rep told me it was computer decided and that this was their policy - that instead of reviewing claims for merit, they were deciding in the buyer's favor, but the seller could dispute once she received it back. I know that ebay reps tell you what you want to hear, but in a reasonable world, I would have won that claim easily. First she gave me positive feedback and told me the purse was beautiful. Her reason for SNAD was that it looked bigger in pictures. The measurements were in the listing. The word 'small' was in the listing description, and it was described in item specifics as small. My buyer was a scammer who posted her new purse on her Facebook account. I'm sure she is enjoying using it, happy that she got away with scamming me by sending me her trash. In the past, I won a similar case for a bag that the buyer claimed was too small.

I hope ebay has come to their senses and realized that approving all buyer claims, regardless of merit, will open the floodgates of fraudulent returns.

(Years ago I worked for an insurance company. When the claims examiners went on strike, the company streamlined the approval process and automatically approved claims that would normally have been kicked out for manual review. The company saved money doing this, but it is only something that can be implemented short term. Once people learn they can beat the system, it doesn't work anymore.)


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> You were very lucky. My SNAD claim was escalated and decided against me on March 14. It was decided within a few minutes of escalating. The ebay rep told me it was computer decided and that this was their policy - that instead of reviewing claims for merit, they were deciding in the buyer's favor, but the seller could dispute once she received it back. I know that ebay reps tell you what you want to hear, but in a reasonable world, I would have won that claim easily. First she gave me positive feedback and told me the purse was beautiful. Her reason for SNAD was that it looked bigger in pictures. The measurements were in the listing. The word 'small' was in the listing description, and it was described in item specifics as small. My buyer was a scammer who posted her new purse on her Facebook account. I'm sure she is enjoying using it, happy that she got away with scamming me by sending me her trash. In the past, I won a similar case for a bag that the buyer claimed was too small.
> 
> I hope ebay has come to their senses and realized that approving all buyer claims, regardless of merit, will open the floodgates of fraudulent returns.
> 
> (Years ago I worked for an insurance company. When the claims examiners went on strike, the company streamlined the approval process and automatically approved claims that would normally have been kicked out for manual review. The company saved money doing this, but it is only something that can be implemented short term. Once people learn they can beat the system, it doesn't work anymore.)



I called CS before the claim could be escalated to make sure it wasn't going to be a problem.  Maybe that helped.  If they're doing what you say with automatic approvals they're going to attract too many scammers.  Ugh.


----------



## Michelle1x

jmc3007 said:


> Believe it or not, they’re hiring!
> 
> Problem with FV is using their own data pints isn’t enough. It’s standard practice in finance that for illiquid instruments with no readily prices available, the Federal Reserve Bank asks for at least 3 verifiable sources, banks as owners have to call their own competitors for this purpose. It’s standard practice by now after 2008. Tradesy is trying to reinvent the wheel which will end badly. They should just get rid of return policy and be like everyone else TRR, eBay, VC etc.
> 
> Also they should ask themselves if they’re a data science company or a consignor? They have and can continue to collect data, which brands and how much and locations. That’s a goldmine compared to running a labor intensive low margin biz of reselling. Their revised return policy favors the latter. FB is selling data, couldn’t careless if ppl make friends/enemies and whatnots.
> 
> PS once up a time they had a policy for pro sellers maintaining a low overall rate of returns. Clearly that’s gone out the window. Can’t keep returning items, allow them to be relisted and at same time, low to no returns. Multi competing interests



Well, if Tradesy does decide to put more emphasis on data aggregation- they should AT LEAST clean up their search algorithms.  If I were an exec at Tradesy that would have been the first thing I would have done years ago.  I just searched for a Chanel So Black bag- A Victorias secret tote showed up.  Its almost impossible to search for anything on Tradesy.

I haven't had any sales on Tradesy in a while - and they are having a bunch of promos.  OTOH, it is April, buyers have tons of options for buying in April, including most retailers.  I never sell anything now.

I'm going to see what happens when ebay starts charging tax everywhere.  Right now they only do it in Washington and a few others.  Tax could kill my ebay sales.  I think ebay is making some changes because their "view count" seems to be measured differently than before, my views are much higher and honestly I don't believe the numbers from ebay.


----------



## Fullcloset

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> This was the response from Tradesy on how they are calculating market price.  I also included my response and the guy's truthful concession that the policy sucks but he can't do anything about it.  Essentially they are saying if the item can't resell in 30 days it is priced too high.  That is total BS because MOST high end designer items don't sell in 30 days.  People research and save and plan for those purchases.  I listed a Chanel jumbo double flap in pristine condition on 2 sites last year (not Tradesy thank god) and it took 6 months to sell at $5k.  But $5k was right in line with the selling price for the item across all designer resale sites.  They would have me list it way below market just so they could dump it faster if it got returned to them.  Anyway, this was the exchange:
> 
> 
> 
> ******** (Tradesy)
> 
> Apr 7, 8:41 PM PDT
> 
> Hi ***********,
> 
> Thank you for your honest feedback. I completely understand where you're coming from and I can see how frustrating this is for you.
> You're absolutely right, there should be some sort of notification if the price meets the requirement, and if it were up to me I'd change the policy for you, but unfortunately I don't have the ability to do so.
> I did however, make a note of your feedback and concerns with this policy. I truly do wish there was more I could do for you.
> I know this was not the outcome you had wanted, and if there is any other issue I can assist with please do let me know.
> Thanks, ******
> 
> 
> 
> ************ (Me)
> Apr 7, 11:08 AM PDT
> 
> The problem is that when listing an item, I am not notified whether my price meets your factors such that I won't be forced a return.  I should be definitively notified when listing an item that I will not have it returned to me as long as it is accurately described.  I am not interesting in having items returned to me.  The whole point of selling on tradesy and accepting your high fees was so that I would not have to accept a return.  You have now removed the reason to sell on tradesy, except for items that are final sale such as wedding items.
> 
> I also sell on Poshmark and eBay, where all of my items are final sale.  You are going to lose a lot of market share as sellers pull their items for fear of having a return forced on them.
> 
> 
> 
> *********(Tradesy)
> 
> Apr 7, 10:55 AM PDT
> 
> Hi ******,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out. I'm so sorry for the confusion, but we’re happy to share more information about how Fair Market Price factors into returns decisions.
> 
> For all returns, Tradesy provides customer service to your buyer, pays for return shipping, and performs a careful inspection of the returned item - at no cost to you. We do this to protect both buyers and sellers, and always strive to resolve returns fairly.
> 
> For some returns, Tradesy keeps the item, and the seller keeps their earnings. In other cases, the item is returned to the seller, and the seller does not keep their earnings. Tradesy may decide to send returned items back to sellers for a number of reasons outlined in our Returns Requirements, including 1) We determine that the item was priced above Fair Market Value, or 2) We cannot determine what the Fair Market Value is for this item.
> 
> *Tradesy defines Fair Market Value as: *_The price at which there is a 95% likelihood of an item selling within 30 days. _
> 
> Tradesy determines Fair Market Value through a multi-step process that includes:
> 
> Analyzing Tradesy historical sales data
> 
> 
> Evaluating supply/demand curves over time
> 
> 
> Researching current prices on resale and retail websites
> 
> In some cases, we cannot determine Fair Market Price. This happens most often when an item is damaged or worn, or there is a lack of pricing data available.
> 
> I know this is a lot of information, but I hope that it helps to shed some light on this for you. If I can help with anything else, or if you have more questions about the Fair Market Price please let me know. I'm happy to help!



Thanks  for sharing that but I nearly choked when they said "at no cost to you". LOLOLO - seriously? Are we that stupid or are they? What the hell do they think the nearly 25% commission fees are they take out - and even more for certain items under $50 ? There is a HUGE cost to US for everything they do "for us".
Also - it doesn't seem like they can possibly measure vintage clothes that are one of a kind and you just can't find in the store anymore, or from stores or designers that aren't in business anymore. If you do a search for the item you are selling - and YOUR exact item is the only one they find - then YOUR price should BECOME the FMP because there isn't another one to sell. Most of my items are like that.
On top of that - these kinds of items can sit for a year or more because they aren't being searched for. Nobody is looking for them. They are the type of item a buyer finds by browsing - maybe the item gets picked up with a specific keyword and then they impulse buy. They see it, love it - buy it. They could never have found it otherwise and since Tradesy pushes like 5 of their favorite high end designer brands first in every search you do - they show them even when it is not revelant to the search you do - it makes if extremely hard to sell those other items.
It shouldn't be OUR fault that Tradesy can't visualize them better to the remaining traffic they get.


----------



## whateve

I just sold another item, and they released the money from my last sale.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

I definitely think Tradesy is going under and fighting for its life. You can see it slowly drowning. It holds seller's funds 5 weeks - 3 weeks before releasing it to process then (after you pay them another 2.9% to send your money they've been hanging onto for 3 weeks already) it takes them another week to 10 days to actually transfer the money to your account. Meanwhile, they are probably using your money to pay the shipping on returns back to other sellers who have already waited out this 5 week hold and FINALLY got their money only to find out Tradesy it taking back again and shipping their item back to them. The whole idea that anything under $150 is of such little value that Tradesy has now flipped on the whole distinguishing policy it had - and snuck it in without even emailing sellers about it knowing full well they would flip out - makes me feel like they are emptying out their own stores and inventory - using our money to survive - and just waiting for the day when they either have to file bankruptcy or sell out to some foreign concern. They are dying. I wouldn't sell anything over $1000 at this point and frankly - unless you can risk losing that - I'd be really careful. I now withdraw every penny as soon as I can - traffic is so slow that sales piling up is NOT a problem but if I had more then a couple pending sales - I'd have to decline future sales or go on "vacation" until I get payment and then another 2 weeks to make sure I'm getting to KEEP my money. So you really can't count on that money - even after you've been paid - from the date of the sale for at least 2 MONTHS afterward incase of returns - no way to run a business.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

One_of_the_girls said:


> I definitely think Tradesy is going under and fighting for its life. You can see it slowly drowning. It holds seller's funds 5 weeks - 3 weeks before releasing it to process then (after you pay them another 2.9% to send your money they've been hanging onto for 3 weeks already) it takes them another week to 10 days to actually transfer the money to your account. Meanwhile, they are probably using your money to pay the shipping on returns back to other sellers who have already waited out this 5 week hold and FINALLY got their money only to find out Tradesy it taking back again and shipping their item back to them. The whole idea that anything under $150 is of such little value that Tradesy has now flipped on the whole distinguishing policy it had - and snuck it in without even emailing sellers about it knowing full well they would flip out - makes me feel like they are emptying out their own stores and inventory - using our money to survive - and just waiting for the day when they either have to file bankruptcy or sell out to some foreign concern. They are dying. I wouldn't sell anything over $1000 at this point and frankly - unless you can risk losing that - I'd be really careful. I now withdraw every penny as soon as I can - traffic is so slow that sales piling up is NOT a problem but if I had more then a couple pending sales - I'd have to decline future sales or go on "vacation" until I get payment and then another 2 weeks to make sure I'm getting to KEEP my money. So you really can't count on that money - even after you've been paid - from the date of the sale for at least 2 MONTHS afterward incase of returns - no way to run a business.


Agreed. I had 4 sales last week and as soon as I learned about the ridiculous new policies I have placed and kept my closet on vacation hold. I am not planning on going back after my money is paid out for fear of them attempting to claw back earnings from old items they have accepted as returns against earnings for new sales if those returns take too long to sell and they want to dump them back on me.  And with the daily coupons and promos I bet I would have had several additional sales this week but it’s just not worth the stress.


----------



## Fullcloset

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Agreed. I had 4 sales last week and as soon as I learned about the ridiculous new policies I have placed and kept my closet on vacation hold. I am not planning on going back after my money is paid out for fear of them attempting to claw back earnings from old items they have accepted as returns against earnings for new sales if those returns take too long to sell and they want to dump them back on me.  And with the daily coupons and promos I bet I would have had several additional sales this week but it’s just not worth the stress.


Yes. Its 


One_of_the_girls said:


> I definitely think Tradesy is going under and fighting for its life. You can see it slowly drowning. It holds seller's funds 5 weeks - 3 weeks before releasing it to process then (after you pay them another 2.9% to send your money they've been hanging onto for 3 weeks already) it takes them another week to 10 days to actually transfer the money to your account. Meanwhile, they are probably using your money to pay the shipping on returns back to other sellers who have already waited out this 5 week hold and FINALLY got their money only to find out Tradesy it taking back again and shipping their item back to them. The whole idea that anything under $150 is of such little value that Tradesy has now flipped on the whole distinguishing policy it had - and snuck it in without even emailing sellers about it knowing full well they would flip out - makes me feel like they are emptying out their own stores and inventory - using our money to survive - and just waiting for the day when they either have to file bankruptcy or sell out to some foreign concern. They are dying. I wouldn't sell anything over $1000 at this point and frankly - unless you can risk losing that - I'd be really careful. I now withdraw every penny as soon as I can - traffic is so slow that sales piling up is NOT a problem but if I had more then a couple pending sales - I'd have to decline future sales or go on "vacation" until I get payment and then another 2 weeks to make sure I'm getting to KEEP my money. So you really can't count on that money - even after you've been paid - from the date of the sale for at least 2 MONTHS afterward incase of returns - no way to run a business.


Yes. It seems almost like a Pyramid scheme at this point. They hold your new sales money so long after a sale so they can use it to pay to ship items THEY (not the seller) accepted for return BACK to other sellers. Then they take BACK the money they paid to the seller for the return  - WEEKS or MONTHS (what happened to their 4 day return policy)?  later - and use the money they just recouped from the return to PAY OFF sellers for the more recent sales. And round and round she goes. Meanwhile, sellers can't rely on getting paid timely, or spending that money when they finally do get paid because at any moment - an item they sold a month or two ago can be getting shipped back them and their funds disappearing from their account - overdraft fees charged to them of course and old, beat up and now used items being dropped back off on their front porch. If there is no return - then Tradesy takes its easy money - commissions and transfer fee- and pays their own bills.  So now, they have run off a lot of the smaller sellers and the "women selling from their closet" - their original core business plan - and NOW they are running off low and moderate income buyers and sellers, unless you want to make $1 per sale under $150 and sell way under market.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> Yes. Its
> 
> Yes. It seems almost like a Pyramid scheme at this point. They hold your new sales money so long after a sale so they can use it to pay to ship items THEY (not the seller) accepted for return BACK to other sellers. Then they take BACK the money they paid to the seller for the return  - WEEKS or MONTHS (what happened to their 4 day return policy)?  later - and use the money they just recouped from the return to PAY OFF sellers for the more recent sales. And round and round she goes. Meanwhile, sellers can't rely on getting paid timely, or spending that money when they finally do get paid because at any moment - an item they sold a month or two ago can be getting shipped back them and their funds disappearing from their account - overdraft fees charged to them of course and old, beat up and now used items being dropped back off on their front porch. If there is no return - then Tradesy takes its easy money - commissions and transfer fee- and pays their own bills.  So now, they have run off a lot of the smaller sellers and the "women selling from their closet" - their original core business plan - and NOW they are running off low and moderate income buyers and sellers, unless you want to make $1 per sale under $150 and sell way under market.



I don't think they're pulling funds back out of people's bank accounts after they have been paid--I don't think they'd actually have the capability to do that.  Instead, if you have funds pending from newer sales, they are clawing back the money out of those pending amounts.   Still bad obviously, and why I don't want new sales on there they can use as fodder for clawing back funds.


----------



## sanamarina

One_of_the_girls said:


> I definitely think Tradesy is going under and fighting for its life. You can see it slowly drowning. It holds seller's funds 5 weeks - 3 weeks before releasing it to process then (after you pay them another 2.9% to send your money they've been hanging onto for 3 weeks already) it takes them another week to 10 days to actually transfer the money to your account. Meanwhile, they are probably using your money to pay the shipping on returns back to other sellers who have already waited out this 5 week hold and FINALLY got their money only to find out Tradesy it taking back again and shipping their item back to them. The whole idea that anything under $150 is of such little value that Tradesy has now flipped on the whole distinguishing policy it had - and snuck it in without even emailing sellers about it knowing full well they would flip out - makes me feel like they are emptying out their own stores and inventory - using our money to survive - and just waiting for the day when they either have to file bankruptcy or sell out to some foreign concern. They are dying. I wouldn't sell anything over $1000 at this point and frankly - unless you can risk losing that - I'd be really careful. I now withdraw every penny as soon as I can - traffic is so slow that sales piling up is NOT a problem but if I had more then a couple pending sales - I'd have to decline future sales or go on "vacation" until I get payment and then another 2 weeks to make sure I'm getting to KEEP my money. So you really can't count on that money - even after you've been paid - from the date of the sale for at least 2 MONTHS afterward incase of returns - no way to run a business.



I completely agree with you. I sold more than 150 high end items on their website, and 2 days ago pulled all of my listings from their website and just waiting for my money to be transferred to my PP. I paid them more than 20k in fees, and now they are retuning me one of the items I sold because "

We cannot verify that the images in your listing are original photographs, taken or owned by you the seller, of the exact item that was sold. Tradesy requires that your listing contain accurate images of the exact item sold, and we do not allow images taken from other sources to be used to represent your item."
I opened their Return Policy, and it doesn't even say anything like that.  Scammers and liars! And it's not a big deal that they return the item, I can resell it etc., but the way they handle this is just beyond unacceptable. I'm currently on hold trying to get to their customer service, just want to let them know how much they SUCK!
And will be filing a complaint with a BBB. It won't probably do much, but generally speaking their business practices are illegal. When I sold the items their return policy didn't say anything regarding Fair Market value and etc., meaning that they can't apply their current policy as I've never agreed to it and the items were listed under their old return policy.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> I completely agree with you. I sold more than 150 high end items on their website, and 2 days ago pulled all of my listings from their website and just waiting for my money to be transferred to my PP. I paid them more than 20k in fees, and now they are retuning me one of the items I sold because "
> 
> We cannot verify that the images in your listing are original photographs, taken or owned by you the seller, of the exact item that was sold. Tradesy requires that your listing contain accurate images of the exact item sold, and we do not allow images taken from other sources to be used to represent your item."
> I opened their Return Policy, and it doesn't even say anything like that.  Scammers and liars! And it's not a big deal that they return the item, I can resell it etc., but the way they handle this is just beyond unacceptable. I'm currently on hold trying to get to their customer service, just want to let them know how much they SUCK!
> And will be filing a complaint with a BBB. It won't probably do much, but generally speaking their business practices are illegal. When I sold the items their return policy didn't say anything regarding Fair Market value and etc., meaning that they can't apply their current policy as I've never agreed to it and the items were listed under their old return policy.



They are coming up with a new excuse literally every day to send items back to sellers.  Just curious, did you only use stock photos in your listing or did you also have photos taken by you?


----------



## sanamarina

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They are coming up with a new excuse literally every day to send items back to sellers.  Just curious, did you only use stock photos in your listing or did you also have photos taken by you?



I had the same belt listed in 5 different sizes. And one or two of them had only stock photos (but it was never an issue before). It's just such an arbitrary reason for a return. They have my item in their procession why do they care what photos have been used. Especially, the buyer returned the item because the belt didn't fit. A$$holes.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> I had the same belt listed in 5 different sizes. And one or two of them had only stock photos (but it was never an issue before). It's just such an arbitrary reason for a return. They have my item in their procession why do they care what photos have been used. Especially, the buyer returned the item because the belt didn't fit. A$$holes.


Yeah, esp if buyer is not claiming item is misrepresented or there’s anything wrong with it. Tradesy is looking horribly desperate.


----------



## sanamarina

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Yeah, esp if buyer is not claiming item is misrepresented or there’s anything wrong with it. Tradesy is looking horribly desperate.



Exactly! The buyer messaged me saying the belt didn't fit her and bought another one from me in a different size. Plus they had the belt and didn't find anything wrong with it.


----------



## sanamarina

So I just spoke to a customer rep. The girl was nice and kept apologizing, but seriously who needs their apology at this point. I asked to connect me to a manager, she said they were all busy with other customers and took my number so they can call me back. Highly doubt they will. But if not, will be calling them tomorrow again.


----------



## nicole0612

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I don't think they're pulling funds back out of people's bank accounts after they have been paid--I don't think they'd actually have the capability to do that.  Instead, if you have funds pending from newer sales, they are clawing back the money out of those pending amounts.   Still bad obviously, and why I don't want new sales on there they can use as fodder for clawing back funds.



Yes, they actually have been withdrawing already paid-out funds from people’s bank accounts. They have done this for over a year now. It happened to one of the people that post on this forum. That’s why I stopped selling on the site.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, they actually have been withdrawing already paid-out funds from people’s bank accounts. They have done this for over a year now. It happened to one of the people that post on this forum. That’s why I stopped selling on the site.


I don’t understand how that is possible. When you give them your bank number isn’t it only consent for one way deposit?  Is this something specific to business sellers?


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Right, so Tradesy actually has power to "reverse" payment and take funds directly from your bank account not just Tradesy balance. for that reason it's good to keep an empty account associated with Tradesy and disable overdraft there.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I don’t understand how that is possible. When you give them your bank number isn’t it only consent for one way deposit?  Is this something specific to business sellers?



I just quoted one post, but read back and forward from here for a month or so on each side.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nicole0612 said:


> I just quoted one post, but read back and forward from here for a month or so on each side.


Thanks.  I'm still pretty sure this is not legal, and if Tradesy did it to me I would contest it with my bank.


----------



## nicole0612

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Thanks.  I'm still pretty sure this is not legal, and if Tradesy did it to me I would contest it with my bank.



It just seemed too high risk for me to keep selling there when this started happening to some people. I’m sure there are ways to get around this risk or to dispute it, but my top goal in selling my things is to avoid stress, so I am biased.


----------



## sanamarina

So just spoke to their manager, and in two words he explained “That their policy has wiggle room for them to do whatever they want, meaning that they can return an item for any reason, even if it’s not mentioned in their policy.” Also, from what I understood they won’t be excepting most of the returns, unless they can make money on relisting the item in their closet.
Basically, they are backlocked with the returns. 
When I asked why wouldn’t  they eliminate the whole return policy as Poshmark or TRR, he said they not gonna do that. When a buyer returns an item, they ship it back to the seller, but Tradesy gets to keep the money from a buyer, and a buyer gets Tradesy credit. 
So it all makes sense what he said. But personally, I’m not interested in dealing with returns. It’s very stressful, my money will be tied up for weeks, then it will take a month for Tradesy to return the item, then reselling it. And imagine if the item is damaged  or returned again after you resell it. It’s just a vicious cycle. I don’t think they realize it’s gonna hurt their company in a long run. I’m definitely closing my account with them. Will try a different selling platform.  I mean eventually most people will transition from Tradesy to another selling platform, unless they change the way they run their business.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, they actually have been withdrawing already paid-out funds from people’s bank accounts. They have done this for over a year now. It happened to one of the people that post on this forum. That’s why I stopped selling on the site.


They don't have access to my bank account. If they do it on paypal, I wonder if I could file a dispute with paypal. I'm not sure how the funds from Tradesy are categorized on Paypal.


----------



## sanamarina

whateve said:


> They don't have access to my bank account. If they do it on paypal, I wonder if I could file a dispute with paypal. I'm not sure how the funds from Tradesy are categorized on Paypal.



I’ve heard they pull money from PP accounts as well. I think what you should do is transfer your funds from PP to your bank account, and then delete the cards in your PP account. At least that’s what I did. Maybe then they will have harder time pulling money out of your account, because there is no money there.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I don't think they're pulling funds back out of people's bank accounts after they have been paid--I don't think they'd actually have the capability to do that.  Instead, if you have funds pending from newer sales, they are clawing back the money out of those pending amounts.   Still bad obviously, and why I don't want new sales on there they can use as fodder for clawing back funds.


oh so they do. starting from 2014, from the beginning of this thread. there were cases when someone "suspected" Chanel was fake after half a year and Tradesy reversed the payment. they have it in the TOU how they "don't tolerate fakes" and can do whatever in this case. The question is if the bag claimed to be fake is the one that seller sent?
I had the situation when buyer returned the bag for innocent reason, Tradesy misauthenticated it and took my personal funds BEFORE deposit hit my account (yes, you will have overdraft). I authenticated it with independent service and won BBB case.

They are changing policies weekly, without giving notice to sellers (that'a a legal obligation). Their legal is a joke.


----------



## whateve

sanamarina said:


> I’ve heard they pull money from PP accounts as well. I think what you should do is transfer your funds from PP to your bank account, and then delete the cards in your PP account. At least that’s what I did. Maybe then they will have harder time pulling money out of your account, because there is no money there.


If I still have a bank account linked to my paypal account, they can take the funds out of there. I can't delete my bank account from PP because I need it there in order to sell on ebay without limits.


----------



## sanamarina

whateve said:


> If I still have a bank account linked to my paypal account, they can take the funds out of there. I can't delete my bank account from PP because I need it there in order to sell on ebay without limits.



From what I've heard PP allows you to close your current account and open a new one with a different email address. But it's better to confirm it with PP.


----------



## jmc3007

sanamarina said:


> So just spoke to their manager, and in two words he explained “That their policy has wiggle room for them to do whatever they want, meaning that they can return an item for any reason, even if it’s not mentioned in their policy.” Also, from what I understood they won’t be excepting most of the returns, unless they can make money on relisting the item in their closet.
> Basically, they are backlocked with the returns.
> When I asked why wouldn’t  they eliminate the whole return policy as Poshmark or TRR, he said they not gonna do that. When a buyer returns an item, they ship it back to the seller, but Tradesy gets to keep the money from a buyer, and a buyer gets Tradesy credit.
> So it all makes sense what he said. But personally, I’m not interested in dealing with returns. It’s very stressful, my money will be tied up for weeks, then it will take a month for Tradesy to return the item, then reselling it. And imagine if the item is damaged  or returned again after you resell it. It’s just a vicious cycle. I don’t think they realize it’s gonna hurt their company in a long run. I’m definitely closing my account with them. Will try a different selling platform.  I mean eventually most people will transition from Tradesy to another selling platform, unless they change the way they run their business.



I had always thought that their return policy wasn't sustainable in the long run, and this was about 3 years ago. as far as I'm aware, just about every secondary platform on the market doesn't do returns either - items go back to the sellers one away or another. it's been mentioned that eBay does auto-ruling for buyers once a case is escalated. Tradesy has been absorbing returns as a revenue losing business which are operationally expensive in terms of staffing labor, warehouse storage etc. it's no different than say, Lyft and Uber which have to pay to attract drivers and subsidize passengers to gain market share. Amazon was doing that for years until v recently. in 2019, Tradesy management and investors are taking a different approach to the returns that may or may not work out in the near or long term. it was great while it lasted, and now there's a new reality until some new startup comes along and tries to reinvent the wheel.

Tradesy is positioning themselves for a higher end segment of the resale market hence the $150 minimum listing requirement. it was never realistic how they could be expected to make money from low value items, absorb shipping return costs, and then try resell quickly (30 days according to feedback) with a markup. real estate costs alone of being in Santa Monica precludes any low margin labor intensive endeavors. TRR for example went for cheap industrial warehouse space in Secaucus NJ, so does Rent The Runway. you get the picture.

It's not that their new policy is gonna hurt the company in the long run, they'd already been hurt from the getgo while the buyers and sellers were ones benefiting so something's gotta give, and it'd seem the pendulum has swung to the other side. similarly Vestiaire has wisened up to their expensive margins, which worked for a while because they were the only game in town, Europe primarily, but recently, they cut their commissions and shipping on average by 10%. I've been a member of eBay since 2000, Tradesy since 2015, and like life, the resale market ebbs and flows. Believe it or not, taking returns is a bitter medicine for everyone, but having live humans to process them is still far better than getting scammed with an empty box or completely different item like with eBay. I'm just putting some thoughts into perspective.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

On the $150 listing issue, instead of paying return costs for the buyer to send to Tradesy and then for Tradesy to return to the seller, why don’t they just make under $150 items final sale like they have previously done for items under $50. Another real head scratcher that makes you question the IQs of the people running the show over there.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> On the $150 listing issue, instead of paying return costs for the buyer to send to Tradesy and then for Tradesy to return to the seller, why don’t they just make under $150 items final sale like they have previously done for items under $50. Another real head scratcher that makes you question the IQs of the people running the show over there.


There is a 'loophole' of sorts now with the under $50 items. I can list an item for $49.99, and use Tradesy's shipping label. I only pay $7.50 commission in that case, and the buyer can return because the total she pays is over $50.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> So just spoke to their manager, and in two words he explained “That their policy has wiggle room for them to do whatever they want, meaning that they can return an item for any reason, even if it’s not mentioned in their policy.” Also, from what I understood they won’t be excepting most of the returns, unless they can make money on relisting the item in their closet.
> Basically, they are backlocked with the returns.
> When I asked why wouldn’t  they eliminate the whole return policy as Poshmark or TRR, he said they not gonna do that. When a buyer returns an item, they ship it back to the seller, but Tradesy gets to keep the money from a buyer, and a buyer gets Tradesy credit.
> So it all makes sense what he said. But personally, I’m not interested in dealing with returns. It’s very stressful, my money will be tied up for weeks, then it will take a month for Tradesy to return the item, then reselling it. And imagine if the item is damaged  or returned again after you resell it. It’s just a vicious cycle. I don’t think they realize it’s gonna hurt their company in a long run. I’m definitely closing my account with them. Will try a different selling platform.  I mean eventually most people will transition from Tradesy to another selling platform, unless they change the way they run their business.





jmc3007 said:


> I had always thought that their return policy wasn't sustainable in the long run, and this was about 3 years ago. as far as I'm aware, just about every secondary platform on the market doesn't do returns either - items go back to the sellers one away or another. it's been mentioned that eBay does auto-ruling for buyers once a case is escalated. Tradesy has been absorbing returns as a revenue losing business which are operationally expensive in terms of staffing labor, warehouse storage etc. it's no different than say, Lyft and Uber which have to pay to attract drivers and subsidize passengers to gain market share. Amazon was doing that for years until v recently. in 2019, Tradesy management and investors are taking a different approach to the returns that may or may not work out in the near or long term. it was great while it lasted, and now there's a new reality until some new startup comes along and tries to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Tradesy is positioning themselves for a higher end segment of the resale market hence the $150 minimum listing requirement. it was never realistic how they could be expected to make money from low value items, absorb shipping return costs, and then try resell quickly (30 days according to feedback) with a markup. real estate costs alone of being in Santa Monica precludes any low margin labor intensive endeavors. TRR for example went for cheap industrial warehouse space in Secaucus NJ, so does Rent The Runway. you get the picture.
> 
> It's not that their new policy is gonna hurt the company in the long run, they'd already been hurt from the getgo while the buyers and sellers were ones benefiting so something's gotta give, and it'd seem the pendulum has swung to the other side. similarly Vestiaire has wisened up to their expensive margins, which worked for a while because they were the only game in town, Europe primarily, but recently, they cut their commissions and shipping on average by 10%. I've been a member of eBay since 2000, Tradesy since 2015, and like life, the resale market ebbs and flows. Believe it or not, taking returns is a bitter medicine for everyone, but having live humans to process them is still far better than getting scammed with an empty box or completely different item like with eBay. I'm just putting some thoughts into perspective.


Thank  you for sharing. and most of returns come from pro sellers, who pay low commission. but honest small sellers have to suffer. not to mention that Tradesy allows pro sellers from China, though it's against policies. and it's all over tPF, especially in LV forum, how items are not as described from there.


----------



## whateve

I wonder what is the longest Tradesy has waited before returning an item to a seller. There is a return of mine for sale by Tradesy that I was paid for 82 days ago. The sale took place in December. Do I have to worry this might come back to me someday?


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> I wonder what is the longest Tradesy has waited before returning an item to a seller. There is a return of mine for sale by Tradesy that I was paid for 82 days ago. The sale took place in December. Do I have to worry this might come back to me someday?


PP has 180 days return window, it depends what your buyer used or how sophisticated she is with the reselling process, and irrespective of platform, be it eBay, Tradesy, VC etc


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Thank  you for sharing. and most of returns come from pro sellers, who pay low commission. but honest small sellers have to suffer. not to mention that Tradesy allows pro sellers from China, though it's against policies. and it's all over tPF, especially in LV forum, how items are not as described from there.


Wouldn’t surprise me to see Tradesy implementing a buyback program with their own pricing terms, overseas sellers can either accept pre-determined prices or face returns from Santa Monica HQ where sellers would be responsible for shipping charges and any duties/custom fees associated with their home countries. That’ll weed out a lot of unscrupulous sellers who don’t use their own pics or aren’t detailed enough with descriptions, and Tradesy can buyback and set their own prices for where they think/know the items would sell after having inspected said items. Isn’t this what Fashionphile, Rebag have been doing? It’s a page from the sharing economy book.

My guess is domestic sellers wouldn’t go for this, they’d prefer to accept returns and try to relist at their own prices, or not. 5 years ago when TRR picked up 3 closet clean outs of my designer stuff, the SA told me 60-70% of their consignors were pros (boutiques, dept stores etc), wouldn’t be surprised if that ratio that’s much higher today or similar at Tradesy. Businesses cannot rely exclusively on weekend sellers, they need steady consistent supply to fuel their biz, hence consignors from China, Dubai and wherever else they can reach. Even VC has expanded to Asia nowadays, and Global Rakuten is now running TV ads.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> PP has 180 days return window, it depends what your buyer used or how sophisticated she is with the reselling process, and irrespective of platform, be it eBay, Tradesy, VC etc


Yes, I know PP has a 180 day return window. The money came from Tradesy, not my buyer.  I don't know how the Tradesy payouts are categorized on paypal, since they aren't sales (I don't pay any fees to paypal.) Most likely, someone at Tradesy could be aware of the 180 day return window. I don't know if I could dispute it with paypal since it wasn't technically a sale through paypal.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Yes, I know PP has a 180 day return window. The money came from Tradesy, not my buyer.  I don't know how the Tradesy payouts are categorized on paypal, since they aren't sales (I don't pay any fees to paypal.) Most likely, someone at Tradesy could be aware of the 180 day return window. I don't know if I could dispute it with paypal since it wasn't technically a sale through paypal.


It’s not about you but what the buyer does. If she uses PP to clawback her payment, there’ll be a domino reaction from her to PP to Tradesy and eventually you.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> It’s not about you but what the buyer does. If she uses PP to clawback her payment, there’ll be a domino reaction from her to PP to Tradesy and eventually you.


That isn't what I was referring to. The buyer already got site credit, I assume, way back in January. If she was unhappy with site credit at the time of the return, she would have claimed it wasn't as described, and it would have already been returned to me. What I was referring to is Tradesy's new policy to return items to the seller if they determine the price it was sold for was above market price (basically if they have trouble selling it themselves, it gives them a loophole to get out of it.) If they claim that with my item, I'd ask why they priced it 30% above the price I sold it for.


----------



## sanamarina

A question regarding Poshmark and sales tax... 
I just sold an item on Poshmark and Poshmark charged me  a sales tax. 
But why do they collect a tax from the seller? I'm in CA and the law clearly states that if it's an out of state sale, then you don't have to pay a sales tax. Just doesn't make sense, why does Poshmark charge the seller?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> A question regarding Poshmark and sales tax...
> I just sold an item on Poshmark and Poshmark charged me  a sales tax.
> But why do they collect a tax from the seller? I'm in CA and the law clearly states that if it's an out of state sale, then you don't have to pay a sales tax. Just doesn't make sense, why does Poshmark charge the seller?


Poshmark collects the tax on your behalf from the buyer and states that underneath the sales listing. You’re not being charged for it. Double check your sales history.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> A question regarding Poshmark and sales tax...
> I just sold an item on Poshmark and Poshmark charged me  a sales tax.
> But why do they collect a tax from the seller? I'm in CA and the law clearly states that if it's an out of state sale, then you don't have to pay a sales tax. Just doesn't make sense, why does Poshmark charge the seller?


Hold on, are you saying they took it from sale price? like you accepted offer for $350, instead of charging tax on $350 they substructed 8% (or whatever tax in CA) from $350?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> Hold on, are you saying they took it from sale price? like you accepted offer for $350, instead of charging tax on $350 they substructed 8% (or whatever tax in CA) from $350?


No. They charged it to the buyer on top of the sales price. It has no effect on your earnings.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Under your sold item it should say something like:
Sold price $100
Your earnings: $80
Sales tax collected on your behalf for state of buyer: $9. (That’s 9% on $100 charged to the buyer)


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Under your sold item it should say something like:
> Sold price $100
> Your earnings: $80
> Sales tax collected on your behalf for state of buyer: $9. (That’s 9% on $100 charged to the buyer)


In this example the buyer paid a total of $109 plus the posh shipping fee.


----------



## sanamarina

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> In this example the buyer paid a total of $109 plus the posh shipping fee.


Thank you! My bad lol


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> No. They charged it to the buyer on top of the sales price. It has no effect on your earnings.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> In this example the buyer paid a total of $109 plus the posh shipping fee.


Phew, good to know. That's how it should be, but many intermediary platforms stick to semi-legal practices nowadays that you never know what's next.. Like Tradesy or Etsy which reschedules you scheduled payment for a week and calls it a a "bug". I like PM more and more.


----------



## Michelle1x

kmd1_123 said:


> I just did my first purchase on Tradesy and the experience was neutral. Out of the  the Seller only responded to one of the six messages that I sent. The remainder were asking her for extra photos of the bag so I could send them to be authenticated. I never got any of those photos. Thank god when the bag arrive, I took my own photos and it was authentic.
> 
> Not sure if I would buy again considering the inability to leave feedback..


I'm a seller on Tradesy (although I sell very few expensive bags).
How does a seller respond to an inquiry asking for more photos?  Ebay has an option to add a photo in their secure email, but afaik Tradesy does not, and Tradesy will block any message between buyer and seller where an email is indicated - because they think you are trying to buy off the site.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Michelle1x said:


> I'm a seller on Tradesy (although I sell very few expensive bags).
> How does a seller respond to an inquiry asking for more photos?  Ebay has an option to add a photo in their secure email, but afaik Tradesy does not, and Tradesy will block any message between buyer and seller where an email is indicated - because they think you are trying to buy off the site.


You would have to just upload more photos to the listing.


----------



## Michelle1x

Fullcloset said:


> Help requested.
> I went back to Ebay and am opening a Mercari shop. I sell nothing on Tradesy - get very few views on my listings & have to ask ridiculous prices to make money because of the high commission. The thing is, Ebay drives me crazy because unsold items get knocked out of the que which means every month or so, I basically have to recreate new listings. So I want to move them over to Tradesy to basically "park" my inventory there so I can just copy and paste without having to do the whole thing over every month on Ebay. I don't yet know how long a listing lasts on Mercari.
> So my question is - does anyway know an app or an easy way just to move the listings from Ebay to Tradesy? I don't have an Ebay shop - I just take advantage of free listings which I get a lot of additional offers besides the original 50 because I guess, I'm above standard with 100% feedback.
> I have my Tradesy store on permanent vacation.
> Or conversely - any other way to "park" the Ebay listings so they don't disappear and have to be recreated? I guess I can ask that over on the Ebay forum but I have a feeling - anyone reading this forum is also reading that forum.
> Thank you for any help you can offer. Much appreciate my sistas!


I never found a way to move listings from eBay to Tradesy, but as far as parking listings, I suggest you download Turbo Lister for ebay.  They discontinued Turbo Lister but not really - I still use it and recently downloaded a new copy from the softpedia site.  Every few most, ebay sends an inquiry about what I use on TL, so they know people still use it.


----------



## 7chakra

Sold an item 2 weeks ago,  on Past Friday the funds were relist.  Since i sell items from discounted high end brand store,  i always mention in every description on top of representing defects if present , the words "store display model,  store handling signs present " 
Today received an email from Tradesy regarding the item to be returned to me with the following explanation :
Your item was described in its listing as “Like New”, but has signs of wear-and-tear. Tradesy requires that all listings accurately and comprehensively describe any damage or wear-and-tear.
Writing present on the backside of the fiber content tag is not clearly described in the listing or the photos.
You are allowed to re-list this item on Tradesy, provided that you correct the listing issues cited above.
Please note the second paragraph which made me cry  the store where i buy hign end items always marks with a pen on the inside of each item the inventory number,  and since this wasnt mentioned in the descriptiondescription,  Tradesy found a new loophole how not to keep returned items and send them back to us. ..
Pulling my listings off,  will use Mercari for now. 
When you sell items whuch are more than 85% off the retail,  still bugers have expectations to get an item without any flow as from purchasing straight from a designer.


----------



## Michelle1x

7chakra said:


> Sold an item 2 weeks ago,  on Past Friday the funds were relist.  Since i sell items from discounted high end brand store,  i always mention in every description on top of representing defects if present , the words "store display model,  store handling signs present "
> Today received an email from Tradesy regarding the item to be returned to me with the following explanation :
> Your item was described in its listing as “Like New”, but has signs of wear-and-tear. Tradesy requires that all listings accurately and comprehensively describe any damage or wear-and-tear.
> Writing present on the backside of the fiber content tag is not clearly described in the listing or the photos.
> You are allowed to re-list this item on Tradesy, provided that you correct the listing issues cited above.
> Please note the second paragraph which made me cry  the store where i buy hign end items always marks with a pen on the inside of each item the inventory number,  and since this wasnt mentioned in the descriptiondescription,  Tradesy found a new loophole how not to keep returned items and send them back to us. ..
> Pulling my listings off,  will use Mercari for now.
> When you sell items whuch are more than 85% off the retail,  still bugers have expectations to get an item without any flow as from purchasing straight from a designer.


Try removing the  the pen with an eye-dropper and 80% alcohol.   Sometimes it works.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> That isn't what I was referring to. The buyer already got site credit, I assume, way back in January. If she was unhappy with site credit at the time of the return, she would have claimed it wasn't as described, and it would have already been returned to me. What I was referring to is Tradesy's new policy to return items to the seller if they determine the price it was sold for was above market price (basically if they have trouble selling it themselves, it gives them a loophole to get out of it.) If they claim that with my item, I'd ask why they priced it 30% above the price I sold it for.


For this new policy, does Tradesy specify if their "above market price" calculation includes their ~30% fees?  Most of the reason items are overpriced on Tradesy is due to the cost of selling there (I believe).


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Michelle1x said:


> For this new policy, does Tradesy specify if their "above market price" calculation includes their ~30% fees?  Most of the reason items are overpriced on Tradesy is due to the cost of selling there (I believe).


No that is not taken into account. Buyers can price as they wish to attempt to recoup fees (or not) and Tradesy only looks at whether they think they can resell the item in 30 days at that price.


----------



## 7chakra

Michelle1x said:


> Try removing the  the pen with an eye-dropper and 80% alcohol.   Sometimes it works.


Its a small white color tag,  satin kind of fabric, which is inside of every garment(content of fabric,  made in Italy, etc. ) Every garment has it inside . If i remove the ink, it will ruin the entire tag,  plus its on thw back side of that tag.  This us i call"let me find anything just to return the item: a speck of dust,  which you were not mentioned in the description. ." thats the Policy of Tradesy  They are going doooown the hill . For more than a month they have been trying to invent a new type of sale:"shoelace sale", "dust bag sale" lol but buyers are not rushing to buy anything even with lucrative addit 10% off...  I give them max 2 years and they are a bankrupt..


----------



## 7chakra

Around 5y. ago sold a pair of Valentino shoes on Tradesy.  They shoes were returned with a Tradesy determination as being counterfeit.  I submitted them sale receipt where the shoes had been purchased from (the retail icon store with more than 50 years in the business).  Tradesy responded that this store had a reputation of selling not authentic items(on the Interned a bloger made a post blaiming that store in selling counterfeits when she discovered her Steve Madden or simal brand purse, in her opinion was fake). Based on this claim on the Internet, Tradesy(with 1 or 2 years being at that moment in business)  claimed that store(where i purchased Valentino and still purchase and people purchase for 50 years and more )sells not authentic designers goods and based on that the shoes were fake. . Thats the level of professionals working at Tradesy. . (I contacted the store after the accident ,they offered me a certificate of authenticity if i needed ), reached the Valentino customer care, they confirm ed the authenticity as well,gladly shoes were sold on Ebay short time after with zero complaincomplain .


----------



## 7chakra

I Publushed here regarding a return from Tradesy due to the item misrepresentationmisrepresentation.  It turned out (the buyer responded on my email)  that she returnrd the item due to unfit reason not a misrepresentation or any defect!!! ! 
Tradesy returned my item with pulling the akready realised funds stating since the garment was misrepresented,  its being return to me . .
What a dirty business model !!! 
Buyer was left with a credit not refunded and these liers made up a reason to claim defects present on my item. .. Tradesy doesn't knkw about the law of karma:" what you saw,  that shall you reap" playing its dirty games with sellers. Good luck Tradesy,  when you get fruits of your dirty actions will be very painful ...


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

7chakra said:


> I Publushed here regarding a return from Tradesy due to the item misrepresentationmisrepresentation.  It turned out (the buyer responded on my email)  that she returnrd the item due to unfit reason not a misrepresentation or any defect!!! !
> Tradesy returned my item with pulling the akready realised funds stating since the garment was misrepresented,  its being return to me . .
> What a dirty business model !!!
> Buyer was left with a credit not refunded and these liers made up a reason to claim defects present on my item. .. Tradesy doesn't knkw about the law of karma:" what you saw,  that shall you reap" playing its dirty games with sellers. Good luck Tradesy,  when you get fruits of your dirty actions will be very painful ...


Dirty indeed. If an item is misrepresented the buyer is supposed to get a refund not a site credit. As soon as my pending payments clear I am pulling every single item from this dumpster fire of a site.


----------



## 7chakra

Tradesy suspended my account,  i cant login getting a message the account was suspended..  Lovely


----------



## whateve

7chakra said:


> Tradesy suspended my account,  i cant login getting a message the account was suspended..  Lovely


Any idea why?


----------



## aga5

Has anyone been notified or notice the new seller terms, specifically that any clothing item under $150 will be returned to seller? And when it happened. I have a screen shot of the previous terms and that was not on there, I sold a dress for $115, my funds were released, and than pulled back I was notified I am receiving the items back because it doe not meet the criteria under the seller policy.


----------



## BeenBurned

aga5 said:


> Has anyone been notified or notice the new seller terms, specifically that any clothing item under $150 will be returned to seller? And when it happened. I have a screen shot of the previous terms and that was not on there, I sold a dress for $115, my funds were released, and than pulled back I was notified I am receiving the items back because it doe not meet the criteria under the seller policy.


If the item was listed during the previous terms, let them know that you will contact their legal team or that they should contact their legal team.

AFAIK, they can't change terms retroactively and expect you to agree to them. They can change terms going forward but should be bound by the terms in place at the time of the listing of the item.

I have no idea about how class actions work (for plainiffs) but it might be worth looking in to if they're doing this to so many people.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> If the item was listed during the previous terms, let them know that you will contact their legal team or that they should contact their legal team.
> 
> AFAIK, they can't change terms retroactively and expect you to agree to them. They can change terms going forward but should be bound by the terms in place at the time of the listing of the item.
> 
> I have no idea about how class actions work (for plainiffs) but it might be worth looking in to if they're doing this to so many people.


I have worked in class action law. Tradesy seriously deserves to have class actions filed against them. Unfortunately they are hard to get certified by the court in cases like this because Tradesy will argue that individual issues predominate (I.e. what type of item was at issue, its value, whether the seller complied with terms etc) and there’s no money in any case if you can’t get it certified as a class action because the individual amounts are relatively small. Given that Tradesy is also likely in a precarious financial situation, even if a class could successfully be certified the ability to collect any judgment would be dubious. This is why I think Tradesy has gotten away with stuff like this for a while. 
Possible only remedy is reporting to state attorney generals for unfair business practices.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

aga5 said:


> Has anyone been notified or notice the new seller terms, specifically that any clothing item under $150 will be returned to seller? And when it happened. I have a screen shot of the previous terms and that was not on there, I sold a dress for $115, my funds were released, and than pulled back I was notified I am receiving the items back because it doe not meet the criteria under the seller policy.


Someone a few pages up the thread apparently complained in these circumstances and got a payout for the item. It’s worth a shot.


----------



## wyu1229

My own recent issues with Tradesy would probably be one of the most terrible I've heard.
I had been selling on Tradesy without issues for 3 years and contributed around $60,000 in sales. Last week, I had around $10,000 in my account balance.
Last Saturday, they closed my account and reversed the payouts for an unclear reason. They have not responded to my requests for account reinstatement or when they will pay me the $10,000 in funds I am owed. 
If anyone starts a class action lawsuit against them for their shady business practices, I am in.


----------



## GemsBerry

wyu1229 said:


> My own recent issues with Tradesy would probably be one of the most terrible I've heard.
> I had been selling on Tradesy without issues for 3 years and contributed around $60,000 in sales. Last week, I had around $10,000 in my account balance.
> Last Saturday, they closed my account and reversed the payouts for an unclear reason. They have not responded to my requests for account reinstatement or when they will pay me the $10,000 in funds I am owed.
> If anyone starts a class action lawsuit against them for their shady business practices, I am in.


This is horrible. This thread started with a similar case in 2014, someone lost $11K or so taken from balance  on suspicion that one of recent sales was a fake, so all of them were fake. what the reason they gave you?


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> This is horrible. This thread started with a similar case in 2014, someone lost $11K or so taken from balance  on suspicion that one of recent sales was a fake, so all of them were fake. what the reason they gave you?


Right or wrong, even if that's the case, it doesn't give Tradesy the right to steal a seller's money. (And it IS stealing.)


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Right or wrong, even if that's the case, it doesn't give Tradesy the right to steal a seller's money. (And it IS stealing.)


and on which legal ground they can decide that all previous items were fake? what if seller authenticates the item independently and gets confirmation that it's authentic? if they return/release all the funds, it's like they borrowed money from seller. Using money is not free, using someone's money costs money.
If it happened to me, I'd write to their biggest investors about it (victims can google which VCs invested in Tradesy and ask them how about such business practices for long life of their investments?) 

And you are absolutely right, Tradesy can't impose new policies on existing listings. even worse, they are doing so without any notification of policy updates. they can send all returned items to sellers now for whatever reason. For me it was the scariest part of eBay, but their fees are lower for such a risk and payments to PayPal are instant. 
Now I don't see any reason to pay 23% fees to Tradesy who holds your funds for a month and does nothing as intermediaries in case of return, except for themselves (keeps money from buyer, sends the item to seller). 
What's left? Image cleaning and shipping labels. I'm afraid it's not sufficient.


----------



## Fullcloset

I will continue to list UNTIL I get my first return sent to me with one of these picky NAD reasons and then I will go on permanent vacation. 
The part that really annoys me is their "market value". They are completely clueless. These idiots use an outdated software program. I'd love to see them go to a store like Talbots and buy a pure silk dress for the $30 they think you should be selling your $350 dress for. 
PLUS the part that really makes me angry - is they are using YOUR price and not the PRICE you GET AFTER their commissions. Sorry Tradesy. YOU can NOT make a fortune off MY stuff and expect ME to make LESS on an item then YOU make.


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> meanwhile I sold NINE items on Tradesy during the last 2 days, including 2 expensive bags. that almost never happened, maybe it did at the very beginning when they had great promos and low fees. I sell mostly shoes and mostly over $400.
> that's very unusual.
> I will keep you posted about how many of them will be returned. fingers crossed.



just wanted to share that all the money was released. 2 items of 9 were returned, but I still got the money - even for returned python clutch that's the weirdest. so it's not THAT bad.


----------



## Pao9

whateve said:


> Whoa! That's a terrible policy! I haven't so far but I bet they feel that about most of the returns they've taken on my items because they just sit there for a long time before they can sell them unless they reduce the price. But that is partly their fault, since their pictures and descriptions aren't very good. I imagine they would invoke that on many of my items because the rarer ones are priced above retail. The returns is really the only reason to sell on Tradesy.
> 
> I've thought for a long time that their business model of offering free returns was going to fail.



Yes, ever since April they have been forcing all my returns back to me. They even have a new excuse saying they think the price sold is too high. I sold brand new with original box Burberry shoes for 60% off. They are using any excuse to return shoes, instead of being up front and saying we are forced to take returns. I think it’s very unprofessional! They also loose tons of money on all the shipping. 

They should do like PM and just accept returns if something is not as described!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> just wanted to share that all the money was released. 2 items of 9 were returned, but I still got the money - even for returned python clutch that's the weirdest. so it's not THAT bad.


That's great! I don't understand why the python clutch didn't come back to you. That's been their policy for a long time. I have 4 sales I haven't been paid for yet. I'm not too concerned because it hasn't been that long but I would prefer not to pile up too many more sales until I see some money. However, I'm making more sales on Tradesy lately than elsewhere.


----------



## Fullcloset

[QUOTE="
If it happened to me, I'd write to their biggest investors about it (victims can google which VCs invested in Tradesy and ask them how about such business practices for long life of their investments?)

Now I don't see any reason to pay 23% fees to Tradesy who holds your funds for a month and does nothing as intermediaries in case of return, except for themselves (keeps money from buyer, sends the item to seller).
What's left? Image cleaning and shipping labels. I'm afraid it's not sufficient.[/QUOTE]

press@tradesy.com
Complaining to the VC's may be effective unless they only care about making money & if the site goes bust - they will just move on to other ventures AS LONG AS they get their money back out before then.
The press is usually effective at forcing changes though. Just go to Tradesy's press page - you can see all the places they claim to be getting positive press from. I bet those magazines and such would LOVE an article from the SELLERS who are being victimized by the very site they were responsible for growing in the first place. Just direct them HERE to drop their contact info.


----------



## Fullcloset

When I get the chance, I am just going to remove all my listings over $50 - probably right after Easter/Passover. If I can't make enough money selling under $50,  I will remove those too and probably just close my account. I have very few things to sell over $150 but I no longer trust Tradesy with them,  so those I am moving to Facebook Marketbook and may take a look at trying Poshmark since so many of you on this forum seem to like it. Plus my friends and are are going to start doing private sales - like they did on Confessions of a Shopaholic - and summer flea markets so I am hoping all my inventory will be gone by the end of the summer and I will be done with this business.  I pulled my listings from Ebay because of their new policies too - but I was going to do it anyway once they started requiring socials and bank accounts. (Like I'm going to give some oversees CSRs access to THAT information). I think online sales for the small seller is a dead art. It certainly is no longer fun. I am not enjoying it anymore and I have very customers who chat. Plus, I prefer doing my shopping in brick and mortar shops anyway so once I stop selling online, I'll stop buying online too. What goes around - comes back around.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That's great! I don't understand why the python clutch didn't come back to you. That's been their policy for a long time. I have 4 sales I haven't been paid for yet. I'm not too concerned because it hasn't been that long but I would prefer not to pile up too many more sales until I see some money. However, I'm making more sales on Tradesy lately than elsewhere.



I think maybe they forgot that they are not reselling python lol 
luckily for me


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> just wanted to share that all the money was released. 2 items of 9 were returned, but I still got the money - even for returned python clutch that's the weirdest. so it's not THAT bad.


We all have different tolerance levels for BS.  For me I was willing to put up with the long payouts, but once they started dishonestly changing return policies with no notice to sellers, I decided they are a company I no longer want to do business with.  It also reeks of desperation and they may be closer to going under, so I don't want them holding my money with that risk.   A few weeks ago we were saying they had 4k items in their proprietary closets, well today I was looking and it was up to 8800 items.  No wonder they are desperate to dump returns back on sellers for any reason at all.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> We all have different tolerance levels for BS.  For me I was willing to put up with the long payouts, but once they started dishonestly changing return policies with no notice to sellers, I decided they are a company I no longer want to do business with.  It also reeks of desperation and they may be closer to going under, so I don't want them holding my money with that risk.   A few weeks ago we were saying they had 4k items in their proprietary closets, well today I was looking and it was up to 8800 items.  No wonder they are desperate to dump returns back on sellers for any reason at all.



I am not happy about this aspect too. but whom will I punish if I quit? they will not even feel it, and I will lose a lot of sales and profits.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am not happy about this aspect too. but whom will I punish if I quit? they will not even feel it, and I will lose a lot of sales and profits.


 I don't feel that I am punishing them by quitting, but rather saving myself the stress of wondering if items will be returned to me or if they will go under before I get payouts for items I have sold.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I don't feel that I am punishing them by quitting, but rather saving myself the stress of wondering if items will be returned to me or if they will go under before I get payouts for items I have sold.



I get your point, I really do. for me it's still worth to go on. I can't afford to lower my sales even though it's getting tougher to sell on Tradesy. I sold ONE thing during the last 7 months on VC, I already sell on posh and ebay, and I don't see any new ones to replace Tradesy's share


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> I get your point, I really do. for me it's still worth to go on. I can't afford to lower my sales even though it's getting tougher to sell on Tradesy. I sold ONE thing during the last 7 months on VC, I already sell on posh and ebay, and I don't see any new ones to replace Tradesy's share


I am losing about a third of my sales from leaving them and it sucks, but I am not a full time reseller (its a hobby) so I can afford to leave to avoid the hassle.  

Maybe if Tradesy loses enough critical mass of sellers with nice things the luxury buyers will have to move to posh or other sites and sales there will pick up.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I am losing about a third of my sales from leaving them and it sucks, but I am not a full time reseller (its a hobby) so I can afford to leave to avoid the hassle.
> 
> Maybe if Tradesy loses enough critical mass of sellers with nice things the luxury buyers will have to move to posh or other sites and sales there will pick up.



it started as a hobby for me, but then grew into full time business, so 1/3 is painful in my case
they need to try harder to make me quit lol (knocking on wood)


----------



## jmc3007

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> We all have different tolerance levels for BS.  For me I was willing to put up with the long payouts, but once they started dishonestly changing return policies with no notice to sellers, I decided they are a company I no longer want to do business with.  It also reeks of desperation and they may be closer to going under, so I don't want them holding my money with that risk.   A few weeks ago we were saying they had 4k items in their proprietary closets, well today I was looking and it was up to 8800 items.  No wonder they are desperate to dump returns back on sellers for any reason at all.


Based on your stats, is it any wonder that there’s no longer a return policy (not in practice but in name only) in place at Tradesy? eBay doesn’t, nor Posh nor VC. Their HQ is on the verge of converting from dumping ground aka closets to back office processing dept. I’m always prepared for returns but that there’s someone live to process, verify and package before sending items back to me. My level of expectations is different and it helps to be realistic and adapt to changing of business environments. Next step is to have robots configured to process returns, reduce headcount and costs. AI at its best.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jmc3007 said:


> Based on your stats, is it any wonder that there’s no longer a return policy (not in practice but in name only) in place at Tradesy? eBay doesn’t, nor Posh nor VC. Their HQ is on the verge of converting from dumping ground aka closets to back office processing dept. I’m always prepared for returns but that there’s someone live to process, verify and package before sending items back to me. My level of expectations is different and it helps to be realistic and adapt to changing of business environments. Next step is to have robots configured to process returns, reduce headcount and costs. AI at its best.


I sold on Tradesy when they sold us the line about “we take returns so you don’t have to”. Not interested in taking returns at all and if I were I wouldn’t need Tradesy to act as an intermediary. I sell on posh and VC where there are no returns and have a no return policy on eBay. 
If other people are ok taking returns they are welcome to continue to sell on Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I sold on Tradesy when they sold us the line about “we take returns so you don’t have to”. Not interested in taking returns at all and if I were I wouldn’t need Tradesy to act as an intermediary. I sell on posh and VC where there are no returns and have a no return policy on eBay.
> If other people are ok taking returns they are welcome to continue to sell on Tradesy.


Exactly! The whole reason I liked selling on Tradesy was because I wouldn't have to worry about returns. I have a no return policy on ebay but a clever buyer can make up an excuse to force a return there. Because they can return for any reason on Tradesy, I shouldn't have to worry about this when selling there. Plus Tradesy is there to determine if the buyer's claim has any merit. As long as I was treated fairly by Tradesy, I had problem. However, even a very long time ago, they were dumping returns on sellers. I had one returned to me in January 2018. Tradesy claimed my measurements were wrong but they weren't, and they matched the manufacturer's. At that time, it was happening to many sellers, but still, the majority of returns were kept and resold by Tradesy. I also sell on Mercari, which doesn't allow returns, and haven't had a problem there. 

I'm not concerned much that Tradesy will send returns back to me because more than half of my items are either new or below the return threshold. I'm a little worried about the purse that was returned in January that still hasn't been resold, but I'm hoping they won't dig back that far to send back to the seller, since the money was released months ago.

My last transfer made it to Paypal after 10 days. I have one transfer in process and 3 sales that haven't been released yet.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Exactly! The whole reason I liked selling on Tradesy was because I wouldn't have to worry about returns. I have a no return policy on ebay but a clever buyer can make up an excuse to force a return there..



I have another word for such buyers


----------



## laurie00

fashion_victim9 said:


> I get your point, I really do. for me it's still worth to go on. I can't afford to lower my sales even though it's getting tougher to sell on Tradesy. I sold ONE thing during the last 7 months on VC, I already sell on posh and ebay, and I don't see any new ones to replace Tradesy's share


Has anyone had any experience with selling on heroine.com?


----------



## fashion_victim9

laurie00 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with selling on heroine.com?



I tried to list several items, but never sold anything


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> Exactly! The whole reason I liked selling on Tradesy was because I wouldn't have to worry about returns.



I don't think returns work for any of these commerce sites.  Tradesy will probably move towards eliminating returns, if they want to stay alive.
I find the quality of buyers to be better on Tradesy than other sites.  I sell more expensive stuff on Tradesy.  I think my stuff gets lost on ebay- I'm not big enough for high rankings there.
Poshmark is the one that doesn't work for me AT ALL.  Poshmark seems like a younger customer site - people with no money.  And there is NO WAY to turn those lowball offers off.  Tradesy does stuff for free that Poshmark touts as some sort of service- example if you lower your price, Tradesy will send an email to all likers, Poshmark makes a huge deal out of stuff like that.  I'll probably leave Poshmark soon.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I don't think returns work for any of these commerce sites.  Tradesy will probably move towards eliminating returns, if they want to stay alive.
> I find the quality of buyers to be better on Tradesy than other sites.  I sell more expensive stuff on Tradesy.  I think my stuff gets lost on ebay- I'm not big enough for high rankings there.
> Poshmark is the one that doesn't work for me AT ALL.  Poshmark seems like a younger customer site - people with no money.  And there is NO WAY to turn those lowball offers off.  Tradesy does stuff for free that Poshmark touts as some sort of service- example if you lower your price, Tradesy will send an email to all likers, Poshmark makes a huge deal out of stuff like that.  I'll probably leave Poshmark soon.


Mercari has the ability to send offers to likers, and ebay has just added something similar.


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> I don't think returns work for any of these commerce sites.  Tradesy will probably move towards eliminating returns, if they want to stay alive.
> I find the quality of buyers to be better on Tradesy than other sites.  I sell more expensive stuff on Tradesy.  I think my stuff gets lost on ebay- I'm not big enough for high rankings there.
> Poshmark is the one that doesn't work for me AT ALL.  Poshmark seems like a younger customer site - people with no money.  And there is NO WAY to turn those lowball offers off.  Tradesy does stuff for free that Poshmark touts as some sort of service- example if you lower your price, Tradesy will send an email to all likers, Poshmark makes a huge deal out of stuff like that.  I'll probably leave Poshmark soon.


V true that returns have become a prolonged subsidy for Tradesy and understandably sellers aren’t happy with losing it. If all else being equal when sellers use multiple platforms to cross sell including those without returns then logically it translates that Tradesy with explicit return policy encourages negative behavior on the buyers’ motivation - buy on a whim and return out of remorse. There’s a huge cost for this and until now it’s been born by Tradesy. Changes are afoot, they’ve have grown up and so must buyers and sellers. I wouldn’t expect return to be eliminated altogether, just more or less what it is currently which is store credit for buyers and returns back to sellers. Mathematically, they can make money on this kind of money flow, and yet still retain some small variations of differentiation to stand out from others. It works more like Groupon when ppl go crazy for deals that either would expire or bought on impulse and then substitute with something else that is more appropriate after reflection.

Yes I agree with you that Tradesy enjoys a different customer segment than PM, more mature and higher disposable income. A couple months back I wouldn’t let a buyer cancel a purchase, instead told him it already went out and that he should return via Tradesy. Much to my surprise, he ended up keeping it after saying he had notified his cc of charge back, it was a brand new 1500 clutch. I’m sure remorse and refund policy played a role.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> V true that returns have become a prolonged subsidy for Tradesy and understandably sellers aren’t happy with losing it. If all else being equal when sellers use multiple platforms to cross sell including those without returns then logically it translates that Tradesy with explicit return policy encourages negative behavior on the buyers’ motivation - buy on a whim and return out of remorse. There’s a huge cost for this and until now it’s been born by Tradesy. Changes are afoot, they’ve have grown up and so must buyers and sellers. I wouldn’t expect return to be eliminated altogether, just more or less what it is currently which is store credit for buyers and returns back to sellers. Mathematically, they can make money on this kind of money flow, and yet still retain some small variations of differentiation to stand out from others. It works more like Groupon when ppl go crazy for deals that either would expire or bought on impulse and then substitute with something else that is more appropriate after reflection.
> 
> Yes I agree with you that Tradesy enjoys a different customer segment than PM, more mature and higher disposable income. A couple months back I wouldn’t let a buyer cancel a purchase, instead told him it already went out and that he should return via Tradesy. Much to my surprise, he ended up keeping it after saying he had notified his cc of charge back, it was a brand new 1500 clutch. I’m sure remorse and refund policy played a role.


For me personally, the site credit deters me from buying. Yes, I can buy and return, but being stuck with a site credit instead of my money back isn't good for me, as there aren't a lot of things I'm looking to buy. I'd rather buy from an ebay seller that offers returns, even if I have to pay to return.


----------



## GemsBerry

the bottom line for me, not accepting returns and changing rules of doing so weekly without notifications is simply put _*false advertising*_ of their services.


----------



## BeenBurned

laurie00 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with selling on heroine.com?


I'd never heard of Heroine.com prior to reading @laurie00 's post so I checked it out. 

I put it to the test as posted here and I'm impressed! Unlike Poshmark and Etsy, I not only got a response but they did remove the fakes I'd reported. And they did it within hours.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-402#post-33064120


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> I'd never heard of Heroine.com prior to reading @laurie00 's post so I checked it out.
> 
> I put it to the test as posted here and I'm impressed! Unlike Poshmark and Etsy, I not only got a response but they did remove the fakes I'd reported. And they did it within hours.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-402#post-33064120


Sounds promising with 6% commissions plus PP fees, maybe an upcoming Tradesy? I always have faith that a competitive market place will bring about new blood and changes as such is life. Heroine is the female site of Grailed which is men centric that began with sneakers now branched out to other categories as well. Foot traffic isn’t the same as Tradesy’s, my loyalty is highly flexible as the saying goes.


----------



## Michelle1x

jmc3007 said:


> Sounds promising with 6% commissions plus PP fees, maybe an upcoming Tradesy? I always have faith that a competitive market place will bring about new blood and changes as such is life. Heroine is the female site of Grailed which is men centric that began with sneakers now branched out to other categories as well. Foot traffic isn’t the same as Tradesy’s, my loyalty is highly flexible as the saying goes.


I don't think there will be an upcoming Tradesy- the entire market is flattening out.   We all complain about Tradesy selling fees, but I suspect they literally need that amount to stay in business.
The new model for e-commerce (fashion) seems like sellers will sell directly to buyers through social media with no middleman, other than PayPal friend and family fees.  The problem with that is it assumes large sellers with loyal followings, ironically similar to a local brick and mortar store you know.  Small time sellers like me would never have huge Instagram followers.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I don't think there will be an upcoming Tradesy- the entire market is flattening out.   We all complain about Tradesy selling fees, but I suspect they literally need that amount to stay in business.
> The new model for e-commerce (fashion) seems like sellers will sell directly to buyers through social media with no middleman, other than PayPal friend and family fees.  The problem with that is it assumes large sellers with loyal followings, ironically similar to a local brick and mortar store you know.  Small time sellers like me would never have huge Instagram followers.


Plus I don't want to invest the time and effort to build up a customer base.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Plus I don't want to invest the time and effort to build up a customer base.


It's time for investors to change management and let Tracy and her clique go. 
the only good business decision they made over last few years was hiring a PR agency that showcased toilet made of LV bags. that was a boost.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

If we could combine the no returns and fast/reliable payouts of Posh with the higher end buyers/no lowball offers of Tradesy we'd have the perfect site as sellers.  How do we do that?


----------



## laurie00

BeenBurned said:


> I'd never heard of Heroine.com prior to reading @laurie00 's post so I checked it out.
> 
> I put it to the test as posted here and I'm impressed! Unlike Poshmark and Etsy, I not only got a response but they did remove the fakes I'd reported. And they did it within hours.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-402#post-33064120


I'd never heard of it either until I started searching for an alternative to Tradesy.  Good to hear your experience with them responding to fakes.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I'd never heard of Heroine.com prior to reading @laurie00 's post so I checked it out.
> 
> I put it to the test as posted here and I'm impressed! Unlike Poshmark and Etsy, I not only got a response but they did remove the fakes I'd reported. And they did it within hours.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-402#post-33064120


I wanted to update after having made a positive comment about Heroine dot com.

After being impressed by their prompt removal of several fake Coach bags, I reported a very obvious fake Dooney. That was over 24 hours ago and after 2 reports, it's still up. (And there's been no reply nor request for further details from "Wyatt" at Heroine/Grailed.


----------



## GemsBerry

meanwhile almost bankrupt Neiman Marcus acquired minority steak in Fashionphile. FP now plugs in their partnership with falling NM everywhere. That I don't get. 

Anybody has sold with Rebag?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> meanwhile almost bankrupt Neiman Marcus acquired minority steak in Fashionphile. FP now plugs in their partnership with falling NM everywhere. That I don't get.
> 
> Anybody has sold with Rebag?


I have submitted several bags for quotes but the quotes were always very low so I never ended up using them.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> meanwhile almost bankrupt Neiman Marcus acquired minority steak in Fashionphile. FP now plugs in their partnership with falling NM everywhere. That I don't get.
> 
> Anybody has sold with Rebag?


I submitted one bag but they wouldn't even quote. They said the bag was in bad condition but I've seen others listed that are worse. Mine really isn't in bad condition at all. I think the real reason is they didn't want the style.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I submitted one bag but they wouldn't even quote. They said the bag was in bad condition but I've seen others listed that are worse. Mine really isn't in bad condition at all. I think the real reason is they didn't want the style.


Was it a Balenciaga?  The bottom kind of fell out of those, which always happens after an IT-bag is over.  Someone in my family told me they couldn't give away Chanel bags in the 70s- they used to sell them at all the higher end stores and they showed up at every garage sale for a while.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Was it a Balenciaga?  The bottom kind of fell out of those, which always happens after an IT-bag is over.  Someone in my family told me they couldn't give away Chanel bags in the 70s- they used to sell them at all the higher end stores and they showed up at every garage sale for a while.


Yes it was! I bet it was due to the brand.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

I think I sold more on Tradesy in the last 6 months then I did in the last 3 years. I hope the stuff doesn't come back to me. Also, I opened an instagram shop and wonder if that is why I got more sales. I have very few followers but follow everyone back - then of course - they unfollow me but I leave them in my follows. I am wondering if it is just leading those people to take a look at my Tradesy through the instagram posts. I don't post much either - just a few inventory items every so often.


----------



## love2shopSD

Hi!  I used Tradesy's pre-paid shipping label to ship a NWT Chanel handbag.  What will happen if buyer never picks up the package?  I believe it's signature required, as this is what USPS tracking shows:  Notice Left (No Authorized Recipient Available.)  Return address on the USPS shipping label is the Tradesy office in California.  Anyone know what Tradesy will do when they receive back the package back to their office? Will the authenticate, keep and release my funds? Or will they ship my package back to me?  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

love2shopSD said:


> Hi!  I used Tradesy's pre-paid shipping label to ship a NWT Chanel handbag.  What will happen if buyer never picks up the package?  I believe it's signature required, as this is what USPS tracking shows:  Notice Left (No Authorized Recipient Available.)  Return address on the USPS shipping label is the Tradesy office in California.  Anyone know what Tradesy will do when they receive back the package back to their office? Will the authenticate, keep and release my funds? Or will they ship my package back to me?  Thank you!


In the past, they would keep the bag, release your funds, and sell it themselves. Now, who knows? They are trying to not get stuck with returns. Maybe they will contact the buyer and attempt redelivery first.


----------



## love2shopSD

whateve said:


> In the past, they would keep the bag, release your funds, and sell it themselves. Now, who knows? They are trying to not get stuck with returns. Maybe they will contact the buyer and attempt redelivery first.



I appreciate your reply, thank you!  I already sent a msg to the buyer, so I'm hoping she picks up the package soon or arranges for redelivery.


----------



## sanamarina

Tradesy sent me three of the items I sold back to me, 2 belts and a bag. All are high end, sold NWT. When I received the items, one belt has been worn, it's all wrinkled and cracked, and seems to have a fingerprint (the belt is white). The bag has definitely been used, it's also wrinkled and cracked.  I showed it to my SO, and he said it seems like someone sat on it (the bag retails above $1000). Another belt has been sent back to me in the same condition, however the authenticity cards are missing. It's just so so horrible. Will be calling the management tomorrow. No way I'm keeping any of them. If they refuse to resolve it, I will ship the items back to them, and if afterwards they refuse to pay, I'll file a complaint that they stole money from me.
I have 4 items left listed that I'm trying to sell and I'm so out. Complete scammers. So mad! And I sold items worth almost $200,000 paying them full commission. Unbelievable!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> Tradesy sent me three of the items I sold back to me, 2 belts and a bag. All are high end, sold NWT. When I received the items, one belt has been worn, it's all wrinkled and cracked, and seems to have a fingerprint (the belt is white). The bag has definitely been used, it's also wrinkled and cracked.  I showed it to my SO, and he said it seems like someone sat on it (the bag retails above $1000). Another belt has been sent back to me in the same condition, however the authenticity cards are missing. It's just so so horrible. Will be calling the management tomorrow. No way I'm keeping any of them. If they refuse to resolve it, I will ship the items back to them, and if afterwards they refuse to pay, I'll file a complaint that they stole money from me.
> I have 4 items left listed that I'm trying to sell and I'm so out. Complete scammers. So mad! And I sold items worth almost $200,000 paying them full commission. Unbelievable!


That really sucks. Sorry. 
Why not pull your last few listings and just put up them elsewhere. They don’t deserve those last few commission dollars from you.


----------



## sanamarina

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That really sucks. Sorry.
> Why not pull your last few listings and just put up them elsewhere. They don’t deserve those last few commission dollars from you.


I thought about it. But the items I have left are pricy and high end, they are most likely to sell on Tradesy. I like Posh, but its just much harder to sell high end there.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> I thought about it. But the items I have left are pricy and high end, they are most likely to sell on Tradesy. I like Posh, but its just much harder to sell high end there.


More likely to sell but high risk of being sent back to you in worse condition. Not worth it. I have sold high end stuff on posh. Sometimes it takes a while but it does happen. And posh has always protected me from flaky or sketchy buyers. Vestiaire Collective is another option. Also slow but depending on brand you may get lucky.


----------



## sanamarina

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That really sucks. Sorry.
> Why not pull your last few listings and just put up them elsewhere. They don’t deserve those last few commission dollars from you.


Overall, its not just Tradesy. Tradesy's fault is their inability to create a system that will handle situations like that or establish a better return policy. 
But what sucks are people who buy things, use them and then lie and send them back. I think those people suck more than Tradesy.


----------



## sanamarina

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> More likely to sell but high risk of being sent back to you in worse condition. Not worth it. I have sold high end stuff on posh. Sometimes it takes a while but it does happen. And posh has always protected me from flaky or sketchy buyers. Vestiaire Collective is another option. Also slow but depending on brand you may get lucky.


I'll probably try VC in addition to Poshmark. Thank you


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> Overall, its not just Tradesy. Tradesy's fault is their inability to create a system that will handle situations like that or establish a better return policy.
> But what sucks are people who buy things, use them and then lie and send them back. I think those people suck more than Tradesy.


Knock on wood but I have always had good protection from posh. Lollipuff is another option. Your stuff is preauthenticated through your pics when you list it and you can specify no returns. 
People do suck but Tradesy coddles it.


----------



## sanamarina

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Knock on wood but I have always had good protection from posh. Lollipuff is another option. Your stuff is preauthenticated through your pics when you list it and you can specify no returns.
> People do suck but Tradesy coddles it.


True


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> I'll probably try VC in addition to Poshmark. Thank you


Try not to get discouraged by inevitable lowballs on posh. Feel free to put NO LOWBALLS in your listings. I do and I think it has helped cut down on that crap.   Also it helps to share closets of other ppl with designer items as they are more likely to be able to afford your stuff, not broke high school students selling used mall brand t shirts for $8.


----------



## laurie00

sanamarina said:


> Tradesy sent me three of the items I sold back to me, 2 belts and a bag. All are high end, sold NWT. When I received the items, one belt has been worn, it's all wrinkled and cracked, and seems to have a fingerprint (the belt is white). The bag has definitely been used, it's also wrinkled and cracked.  I showed it to my SO, and he said it seems like someone sat on it (the bag retails above $1000). Another belt has been sent back to me in the same condition, however the authenticity cards are missing. It's just so so horrible. Will be calling the management tomorrow. No way I'm keeping any of them. If they refuse to resolve it, I will ship the items back to them, and if afterwards they refuse to pay, I'll file a complaint that they stole money from me.
> I have 4 items left listed that I'm trying to sell and I'm so out. Complete scammers. So mad! And I sold items worth almost $200,000 paying them full commission. Unbelievable!


I know they can create any reason for returns these days but curious as to what reason they gave you for the return.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

sanamarina said:


> Tradesy sent me three of the items I sold back to me, 2 belts and a bag. All are high end, sold NWT. When I received the items, one belt has been worn, it's all wrinkled and cracked, and seems to have a fingerprint (the belt is white). The bag has definitely been used, it's also wrinkled and cracked.  I showed it to my SO, and he said it seems like someone sat on it (the bag retails above $1000). Another belt has been sent back to me in the same condition, however the authenticity cards are missing. It's just so so horrible. Will be calling the management tomorrow. No way I'm keeping any of them. If they refuse to resolve it, I will ship the items back to them, and if afterwards they refuse to pay, I'll file a complaint that they stole money from me.
> I have 4 items left listed that I'm trying to sell and I'm so out. Complete scammers. So mad! And I sold items worth almost $200,000 paying them full commission. Unbelievable!


Wow that's awful. And very scary. Its like the same worries there are with EBAY now except EBAY is only half the commission. I would complain to the FTC. Really. If they get a call from the FTC they are investigating, they might think twice next time. Also, it is mail fraud so you could probably reach out to the Inspector General's office. If Tradesy doesn't make it right - then tell them this is what you are doing and file the complaints.


----------



## Fullcloset

laurie00 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with selling on heroine.com?


I am wondering about that too but it doesn't seem very popular here so I can't imagine it gets much traffic.


----------



## Fullcloset

On Tradesy I am just raising prices which I know according to them are way above their idea of market but I figure now since selling there is so much of a risk now and combined with such high commission - I want it to be worth my while to sell. At least if I sell 2 things and one gets returned to me, I can feel the trouble was worth it if I made enough money on the other thing. Things will take way longer to sell though and there is a greater chance of buyer remorse when they actually get it but that is the only way to play this. The things I can bring below $50 I had lowered but now all someone has to do is say NAD - just like Ebay - and so that strategy is worthless now too as a no return strategy, so why bother trying.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> On Tradesy I am just raising prices which I know according to them are way above their idea of market but I figure now since selling there is so much of a risk now and combined with such high commission - I want it to be worth my while to sell. At least if I sell 2 things and one gets returned to me, I can feel the trouble was worth it if I made enough money on the other thing. Things will take way longer to sell though and there is a greater chance of buyer remorse when they actually get it but that is the only way to play this. The things I can bring below $50 I had lowered but now all someone has to do is say NAD - just like Ebay - and so that strategy is worthless now too as a no return strategy, so why bother trying.


I think my risk is less than some because my items are lower priced. Many of my items are below $50. Since this recent worry about Tradesy returning items to sellers, I haven't yet had a problem, knock on wood! In my last 6 sales, the money has been released on 4 of them. For the other two, one just got delivered today and the other was delivered a week ago. The most expensive item was $70.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Anyone get a personal message/email sent from Tradesy CS inviting him/her to take advantage of the current sale/promotions? Are they no longer doing the editor's email type promo? All of their recent actions just reek of desperation for some quick cash...


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ThisVNchick said:


> Anyone get a personal message/email sent from Tradesy CS inviting him/her to take advantage of the current sale/promotions? Are they no longer doing the editor's email type promo? All of their recent actions just reek of desperation for some quick cash...


I didn’t get the email but I have noticed that there’s literally a new promo every day. They used to have them just every few weeks.


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> Anyone get a personal message/email sent from Tradesy CS inviting him/her to take advantage of the current sale/promotions? Are they no longer doing the editor's email type promo? All of their recent actions just reek of desperation for some quick cash...


I still see the editor's emails daily, usually a couple of times/day. check your spam folder. something changed to the filters on my Google account recently and that's where everything goes.


----------



## jmc3007

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I didn’t get the email but I have noticed that there’s literally a new promo every day. They used to have them just every few weeks.


I noticed that too. my guess is they got some VC funding specifically earmarked for marketing. Vestiaire reduced their commissions but run almost no promotions since Christmas when their new CEO arrived. different strokes for different startups I suppose.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jmc3007 said:


> I noticed that too. my guess is they got some VC funding specifically earmarked for marketing. Vestiaire reduced their commissions but run almost no promotions since Christmas when their new CEO arrived. different strokes for different startups I suppose.


Or they got no money and they’re just super desperate. :/


----------



## jmc3007

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Or they got no money and they’re just super desperate. :/


Speaking from experience at 1 or 2 startups, it’s much easier and costs way less money to turn the kill switch on to a business than trying to prolong it like death by a million paper cuts. The efforts of marketing, putting together campaigns, emails and ads constitute a tremendous amount of work, and knowing how VCs operate, they wouldn’t tolerate this idea in the first place. The MO you’re referring to is more prevalent to brick and mortar stores, aka Sears or JC Penny.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jmc3007 said:


> Speaking from experience at 1 or 2 startups, it’s much easier and costs way less money to turn the kill switch on to a business than trying to prolong it like death by a million paper cuts. The efforts of marketing, putting together campaigns, emails and ads constitute a tremendous amount of work, and knowing how VCs operate, they wouldn’t tolerate this idea in the first place. The MO you’re referring to is more prevalent to brick and mortar stores, aka Sears or JC Penny.


Wait so are you saying they’re probably doing fine because their VC funders would tolerate them wasting money on marketing if they weren’t going to make it?  Not trying to be dense. I don’t know a lot about how startups work.


----------



## jmc3007

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Wait so are you saying they’re probably doing fine because their VC funders would tolerate them wasting money on marketing if they weren’t going to make it?  Not trying to be dense. I don’t know a lot about how startups work.


in a single word "yup" in the land of startups. marketing is key here, if there were no customers, there'd be no use for marketing, hence no money to spend. to wit, see Uber/Lyft recent public IPOs (the former is soon to be), companies that lose money by the truck loads (to the tune of a billion) yet investors still want to own the companies' shares. Amazon did the same for years and years before they finally turned a profit.

Poshmark is advertising the subways in NYC, that costs a pretty penny in marketing. they have a different tactic than Tradesy who is spending marketing dollars on coupons, but same difference and it's all in the name of marketing.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jmc3007 said:


> in a single word "yup" in the land of startups. marketing is key here, if there were no customers, there'd be no use for marketing, hence no money to spend. to wit, see Uber/Lyft recent public IPOs (the former is soon to be), companies that lose money by the truck loads (to the tune of a billion) yet investors still want to own the companies' shares. Amazon did the same for years and years before they finally turned a profit.
> 
> Poshmark is advertising the subways in NYC, that costs a pretty penny in marketing. they have a different tactic than Tradesy who is spending marketing dollars on coupons, but same difference and it's all in the name of marketing.


The distinction though is that subway ads require an actual money outlay whereas coupons don’t cost anything up front, they just reduce profit margins on funds coming in. If I saw Tradesy spending on subway ads I might feel more comfortable that they weren’t on the verge of going under.


----------



## GemsBerry

Like we all suspect, something negative is brewing with these everyday promos and forced returns on sellers. Remember, Tradesy was bragging about becoming profitable like when? by the end of 2017? never happened. Last time too frequent promos and forced returns (without policy adjustments) led to fee increase. Sellers soaked it up and increased their prices but stayed.
But there's no easy way for Tradesy to get more cash and improve bottom line any more. they became huge warehouse with dogs running loose. if Tradesy increases fees again and no longer takes returns (it's almost official now) majority of sellers will just leave. And now there are places to move to. PM really took off and Mercari appeared. Once sellers will bring their interesting offers there, more mature audience will follow. It's not like buyers are hanging on particular platforms 24/7, they are googling the item and it pops up on a platform, then they go for it.
All things given (inefficient management, wrong strategy including taking returns and acquiring site with tons of pro- re-sellers, fees increase that led to slower sales, now rejecting returns) Tradesy never met its goals.
VCs may just exit, like sell stakes to private equity firm that will chop it off and liquidate. Turning around the company by firing Tracy and team is another way to go. that's unless Tradesy is too deep already to be fixed. VCs don't throw good money onto bad money.


----------



## Michelle1x

GemsBerry said:


> Like we all suspect, something negative is brewing with these everyday promos and forced returns on sellers. Remember, Tradesy was bragging about becoming profitable like when? by the end of 2017? never happened. Last time too frequent promos and forced returns (without policy adjustments) led to fee increase. Sellers soaked it up and increased their prices but stayed.
> But there's no easy way for Tradesy to get more cash and improve bottom line any more. they became huge warehouse with dogs running loose. if Tradesy increases fees again and no longer takes returns (it's almost official now) majority of sellers will just leave. And now there are places to move to. PM really took off and Mercari appeared. Once sellers will bring their interesting offers there, more mature audience will follow. It's not like buyers are hanging on particular platforms 24/7, they are googling the item and it pops up on a platform, then they go for it.
> All things given (inefficient management, wrong strategy including taking returns and acquiring site with tons of pro- re-sellers, fees increase that led to slower sales, now rejecting returns) Tradesy never met its goals.
> VCs may just exit, like sell stakes to private equity firm that will chop it off and liquidate. Turning around the company by firing Tracy and team is another way to go. that's unless Tradesy is too deep already to be fixed. VCs don't throw good money onto bad money.


I think a lot of these promotions started when Tradesy raised their commissions though - It costs so much to sell on Tradesy, they should be able to afford it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

When Tradesy first started, the company's promo was WAY better. It was like $200 off the purchase of $700 or more. They slowly did away with that and started their $100 off $800+ purchases. They used to run those once a month. Then over the years they consistently raised their commission. 

At almost 25%, with sellers doing basically all the work, I don't know how they can afford to go any higher. Most consignment shops that I know take 30% and it requires the seller to do no work and not have to deal with returns. 

The frequent promotions that everyone is referring to only started about 2 months ago. Everyday there is a new promotion/coupon. The last commission increase was almost 2 years ago, no? I don't think it has anything to do with the commission. I've noticed that traffic is slower. I haven't been able to find "great" deals like I used to. All of the good sellers are gone. Now when I go through the website, I can only find overpriced goods. Everyone is trying to accommodate for the high commission rate, so I might as well just buy from the boutique (might even be cheaper there TBH)! 

I wished Tradesy had used the company's funds better instead of absorbing Shop-Hers and that closet organizing company. The latter company, I still have no idea why they did that. Most sellers only have a few items that they want to clear out (there are a few resellers on the site but resellers for sure do not need this service). This isn't a Kim Kardashian helping to clear out the closets of Paris Hilton type situations. I just can't wrap my head around why Tradesy acquired this. It just seems like a waste of VC.


----------



## jmc3007

ThisVNchick said:


> I wished Tradesy had used the company's funds better instead of absorbing Shop-Hers and that closet organizing company. The latter company, I still have no idea why they did that. Most sellers only have a few items that they want to clear out (there are a few resellers on the site but resellers for sure do not need this service). This isn't a Kim Kardashian helping to clear out the closets of Paris Hilton type situations. I just can't wrap my head around why Tradesy acquired this. It just seems like a waste of VC.


My guess is neither acquisitions cost any cash outlay. It happens a lot more in startup land than the public realizes.


----------



## GemsBerry

Michelle1x said:


> I think a lot of these promotions started when Tradesy raised their commissions though - It costs so much to sell on Tradesy, they should be able to afford it.


True, they promised more promos as a justification for fee increase. They burnt this cash, sales slowed down, traffic (likes/inquiries) dried up. I also don't see Tradesy spending much on SEO. if I google my items from Tradesy they may appear in image search, not shopping. Personally, I still get sales because I promote my items on social media. BTW Tradesy could  use this channel too, but I haven't seen much activity in this area since 2015.


----------



## whateve

I don't promote my items. I don't want to have to promote my items. That is why I use a selling platform. My Tradesy sales were very sparse at the beginning of this year, but this month, nearly half of all my sales were on Tradesy.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I don't promote my items. I don't want to have to promote my items. That is why I use a selling platform. My Tradesy sales were very sparse at the beginning of this year, but this month, nearly half of all my sales were on Tradesy.


I know,me too, I want platform to do the job for hefty 23%. initially, I'm responsible for high quality images and description, packaging and shipping. then traffic dried up, so I took care of promoting my items in social media. now returns are not taken, I'm responsible for handling returns in who knows what condition. The big Q what I'm paying 23% for? and if they increase further, because they are obviously struggling, who's going to stay there?


----------



## Fullcloset

ThisVNchick said:


> When Tradesy first started, the company's promo was WAY better. It was like $200 off the purchase of $700 or more. They slowly did away with that and started their $100 off $800+ purchases. They used to run those once a month. Then over the years they consistently raised their commission.
> 
> At almost 25%, with sellers doing basically all the work, I don't know how they can afford to go any higher. Most consignment shops that I know take 30% and it requires the seller to do no work and not have to deal with returns.
> 
> The frequent promotions that everyone is referring to only started about 2 months ago. Everyday there is a new promotion/coupon. The last commission increase was almost 2 years ago, no? I don't think it has anything to do with the commission. I've noticed that traffic is slower. I haven't been able to find "great" deals like I used to. All of the good sellers are gone. Now when I go through the website, I can only find overpriced goods. Everyone is trying to accommodate for the high commission rate, so I might as well just buy from the boutique (might even be cheaper there TBH)!
> 
> I wished Tradesy had used the company's funds better instead of absorbing Shop-Hers and that closet organizing company. The latter company, I still have no idea why they did that. Most sellers only have a few items that they want to clear out (there are a few resellers on the site but resellers for sure do not need this service). This isn't a Kim Kardashian helping to clear out the closets of Paris Hilton type situations. I just can't wrap my head around why Tradesy acquired this. It just seems like a waste of VC.


That's what killed Tradesy. It filled up FAST with garbage listings, multiples of knock offs and the same items in different colors and sizes. It killed the unique market of vintage items that built Tradesy in the first place and buried the small seller who were much more customer service oriented then these huge sellers Tradesy courted. They are the ones with their low quality, poorly described items that boosted their returns to ridiculous levels. The small seller knows what they are selling  because it belonged to them, they hold the item in their hands and provide accurate measurements for fit and will tell you if the fabric is sheer or lined. The large sellers just drop ship and have no idea about the quality or the rise or anything else and if every time you shop on a site you just see the same items - you are going to get bored and go elsewhere. Online sales browsing is much more fun and enticing if you are finding one of a kind gems (like couture) that you CANT buy in stores anymore. Switching from the platform to being just another clothes marketer is what killed Tradesy's original base, tripled their returns and sucked their money dry.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> That's what killed Tradesy. It filled up FAST with garbage listings, multiples of knock offs and the same items in different colors and sizes. It killed the unique market of vintage items that built Tradesy in the first place and buried the small seller who were much more customer service oriented then these huge sellers Tradesy courted. They are the ones with their low quality, poorly described items that boosted their returns to ridiculous levels. The small seller knows what they are selling  because it belonged to them, they hold the item in their hands and provide accurate measurements for fit and will tell you if the fabric is sheer or lined. The large sellers just drop ship and have no idea about the quality or the rise or anything else and if every time you shop on a site you just see the same items - you are going to get bored and go elsewhere. Online sales browsing is much more fun and enticing if you are finding one of a kind gems (like couture) that you CANT buy in stores anymore. Switching from the platform to being just another clothes marketer is what killed Tradesy's original base, tripled their returns and sucked their money dry.


Exactly, garbage listings lead to non-liquid returns. Like 1 million of cheap canvas LV, some fake, some SNADs, some come from China (and Tradesy is OK with it). then it all comes back as returns. Tradesy is a platform for these bulk sellers now. and it is at the expense of small responsible sellers (we pay 23% fee, and our returns are not taken any more). 
Yet Tradesy positions themselves like sustainable women-to-women service for luxury goods.
As an example, I was browsing accessories 2 days ago when Tradesy had $1000 off promo. there are literally 50 pages of Rolex watches from pro sellers. I can't even find anything in this mess .


----------



## serybrazil

I sold a pair of Chanel boots on 4/29, they finally released my earnings but now its going to take an extra 7 to transfer. Literally a month for our earnings to release; when I was selling a lot a few years ago I remember the fee was a lot less and $$ was received withing a couple to a few days but now almost a month! Sheesh. Will never use Tradesy to sell anymore, I'll stick to ebay lol


----------



## Michelle1x

serybrazil said:


> I sold a pair of Chanel boots on 4/29, they finally released my earnings but now its going to take an extra 7 to transfer. Literally a month for our earnings to release; when I was selling a lot a few years ago I remember the fee was a lot less and $$ was received withing a couple to a few days but now almost a month! Sheesh. Will never use Tradesy to sell anymore, I'll stick to ebay lol


It will take a lot longer than 7 days to get your money - more like 2.5 weeks.  The fine print days 7 BUSINESS days.[emoji853]


----------



## Michelle1x

serybrazil said:


> I sold a pair of Chanel boots on 4/29, they finally released my earnings but now its going to take an extra 7 to transfer. Literally a month for our earnings to release; when I was selling a lot a few years ago I remember the fee was a lot less and $$ was received withing a couple to a few days but now almost a month! Sheesh. Will never use Tradesy to sell anymore, I'll stick to ebay lol


It will take a lot longer than 7 days to get your money - more like 2.5 weeks.  The fine print days 7 BUSINESS days.[emoji853]


----------



## serybrazil

well what a bummer!!! that is good to know, I guess I shouldn't hold my breath lol


----------



## whateve

serybrazil said:


> I sold a pair of Chanel boots on 4/29, they finally released my earnings but now its going to take an extra 7 to transfer. Literally a month for our earnings to release; when I was selling a lot a few years ago I remember the fee was a lot less and $$ was received withing a couple to a few days but now almost a month! Sheesh. Will never use Tradesy to sell anymore, I'll stick to ebay lol





Michelle1x said:


> It will take a lot longer than 7 days to get your money - more like 2.5 weeks.  The fine print days 7 BUSINESS days.[emoji853]


I transferred money on 5/7. It hit paypal on 5/13, so less than a week.

I just got money released on a 4/29 sale too. Delivery date was 5/3, so it took 13 days.

I've been making as many sales on Tradesy as ebay so I don't feel I can give it up yet.


----------



## serybrazil

whateve said:


> I transferred money on 5/7. It hit paypal on 5/13, so less than a week.
> 
> I just got money released on a 4/29 sale too. Delivery date was 5/3, so it took 13 days.
> 
> I've been making as many sales on Tradesy as ebay so I don't feel I can give it up yet.



oh that's good to hear!! I transferred on 05/13, hopefully it wont take too long either, I got purses to buy lol


----------



## izzypaige

I am interested in buying a bag on Tradesy. Has anyone had any issues with their authentication process? I was between them and Poshmark and people were saying there were a lot of fakes that passed the authentication process on Poshmark


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

izzypaige said:


> I am interested in buying a bag on Tradesy. Has anyone had any issues with their authentication process? I was between them and Poshmark and people were saying there were a lot of fakes that passed the authentication process on Poshmark


They have no authentication process unless you suspect it is fake when you receive it as the seller ships it directly from themselves to you. If you think it might be fake then you can send it in for review to Tradesy. Unlike Poshmark which checks all items over $500 before sending to buyer.


----------



## whateve

izzypaige said:


> I am interested in buying a bag on Tradesy. Has anyone had any issues with their authentication process? I was between them and Poshmark and people were saying there were a lot of fakes that passed the authentication process on Poshmark





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They have no authentication process unless you suspect it is fake when you receive it as the seller ships it directly from themselves to you. If you think it might be fake then you can send it in for review to Tradesy. Unlike Poshmark which checks all items over $500 before sending to buyer.



exactly. I suggest you get it authenticated on the forum before purchase. Then check after purchase that you receive the same bag. You can return for any reason on Tradesy. I don't think you can on Poshmark. Plus if it turns out not be authentic, Posh authenticators could determine it was authentic anyway. On Tradesy, if you return for authenticity, they'll check it. If they agree it is fake, you'll get a refund rather than a store credit.


----------



## Joyjoy7

I sold an item that was delivered on May 9th. Much to my shock my funds were available yesterday!!!! Happy to see the speedy service. Now let’s see how long it takes to get to pp. I’ll update


----------



## serybrazil

Joyjoy7 said:


> I sold an item that was delivered on May 9th. Much to my shock my funds were available yesterday!!!! Happy to see the speedy service. Now let’s see how long it takes to get to pp. I’ll update



I transferred my funds to my paypal acct. last Monday, nothing yet, so far a full week, let me know if you got yours!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

I think the Attorney General's office would find Tradesy's policy of returning to the seller in violation of the original terms of listings a criminal enterprise if Tradesy is artificially deflating the market value of goods by using its own sales from its own stores as part of the algorithm that determines market value. They can't do that. They can't offer to sell shoes at $30 when the retail value is $100 and especially not when the shoes are no longer for sale in retail shoes and are only available through a seller because they are vintage items. Then the market value is actually whatever price a buyer is willing to pay.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Michelle1x said:


> It will take a lot longer than 7 days to get your money - more like 2.5 weeks.  The fine print days 7 BUSINESS days.[emoji853]


Took me closer to a month. 3 weeks before they released my money to be transferred and then another week to actually see it hit my account. Paypal got sued - and lost - putting holds that long on money. Just saying. Tradesy is walking a really thin line and I think they are going to fall over..


----------



## serybrazil

One_of_the_girls said:


> Took me closer to a month. 3 weeks before they released my money to be transferred and then another week to actually see it hit my account. Paypal got sued - and lost - putting holds that long on money. Just saying. Tradesy is walking a really thin line and I think they are going to fall over..



ugh, I made my sale on 4/29, they released my funds on May 10th and I transferred it on May 13th, I guess I should just give it another 5 days...


----------



## Joyjoy7

[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]Nothing yet


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

I had a transfer to paypal on May 13th and received the funds yesterday morning. I made a major sale 3 weeks ago ( I was so worried because it was my first time selling an item above $1k) and I reached out to know when would the money hit my paypal account since it had been over 2 weeks. I was told they would manually release it on thier end as a "one time courtesy" and I should see the funds later on that day or the following business day. 3 hours later it hit my paypal account... I guess the time frame for them comes and goes with their payouts.


----------



## GemsBerry

serybrazil said:


> I transferred my funds to my paypal acct. last Monday, nothing yet, so far a full week, let me know if you got yours!


Mine too. release was faster than usual, but transfer to PP takes forever.


----------



## serybrazil

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I had a transfer to paypal on May 13th and received the funds yesterday morning. I made a major sale 3 weeks ago ( I was so worried because it was my first time selling an item above $1k) and I reached out to know when would the money hit my paypal account since it had been over 2 weeks. I was told they would manually release it on thier end as a "one time courtesy" and I should see the funds later on that day or the following business day. 3 hours later it hit my paypal account... I guess the time frame for them comes and goes with their payouts.



oh good, happy to hear that!! I am debating whether or not should I just be patient or sweet talk them into releasing it NOW lol


----------



## serybrazil

Joyjoy7 said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]Nothing yet



booooo  I think I am going to email them, I think its ridiculous for us sellers to wait for that long


----------



## serybrazil

Joyjoy7 said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]Nothing yet



I got my funds yesterday!!! I emailed customer service and asked "if it took longer than 7 days to actually get the funds" and about a couple hours later I got an email & notification from Paypal saying Tradesy deposited my funds


----------



## Joyjoy7

YAY!! So happy for you!! Well mine hasn’t been “7 business days” so who know! I usually call them when their posted info isn’t met. So I’m patiently waiting, impatiently...


----------



## fashion_victim9

since the big news about new return policy I haven't had any returns from tradesy. buyers returned stuff maybe 5 times since then, Tradesy relisted them all in their closet. so it's not as bad as I thought. knocking on wood.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> since the big news about new return policy I haven't had any returns from tradesy. buyers returned stuff maybe 5 times since then, Tradesy relisted them all in their closet. so it's not as bad as I thought. knocking on wood.


That's great! None of my stuff has been returned lately as far as I know. I have 7 outstanding sales and 1 outstanding transfer. The oldest sale is on day 10; the transfer is on day 7. I had a lot of activity last week. It died down a couple days ago. I'm only worried about one item that I sold near retail.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> None of my stuff has been returned lately as far as I know.


that's great news too! so def not worth to quit


----------



## Joyjoy7

My funds released to Paypal on Wednesday at 3:42am!! So that wasn't horribly long. Delivered 5/9 plus 4 day waiting= 5/13...released Tradesy funds on 5/15 then in my Paypal on 5/22....it’s still too long but not 21+ days.!!





Joyjoy7 said:


> YAY!! So happy for you!! Well mine hasn’t been “7 business days” so who know! I usually call them when their posted info isn’t met. So I’m patiently waiting, impatiently...


----------



## Joyjoy7

Check your newer listings in the “Details” section!! I received an unusual question today. I was asked if I could sell at my “suggested price” of 600.00. My listing is 900?? So before I asked her what she was talking about I looked at my listing and now it’s showing a “suggested price”. Even tho these are NWT and the store tag shows correct price. This “suggested price” is the price that populated after I entered all my info, which is always low and I then adjust it. This must have been implemented to support the return issue about overpriced items. It’s not on my older listings but newer ones. I looked at some other sellers and saw the same. I called Tradesy and the CS rep wasn’t aware of this and had no clue about it. Promised to look into it and get back to me . See pic below


----------



## whateve

Joyjoy7 said:


> Check your newer listings in the “Details” section!! I received an unusual question today. I was asked if I could sell at my “suggested price” of 600.00. My listing is 900?? So before I asked her what she was talking about I looked at my listing and now it’s showing a “suggested price”. Even tho these are NWT and the store tag shows correct price. This “suggested price” is the price that populated after I entered all my info, which is always low and I then adjust it. This must have been implemented to support the return issue about overpriced items. It’s not on my older listings but newer ones. I looked at some other sellers and saw the same. I called Tradesy and the CS rep wasn’t aware of this and had no clue about it. Promised to look into it and get back to me . See pic below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442609


I'm not seeing that on any of my listings on my desktop. I created a couple new ones a few days ago. I don't have the app.

Mine aren't NWT.


----------



## whateve

Joyjoy7 said:


> My funds released to Paypal on Wednesday at 3:42am!! So that wasn't horribly long. Delivered 5/9 plus 4 day waiting= 5/13...released Tradesy funds on 5/15 then in my Paypal on 5/22....it’s still too long but not 21+ days.!!


My last transfer to paypal took 8 days. My last sale released on the 11th day. I haven't had anything released on the 4th or 5th day in a long time.


----------



## whateve

Sitewide discount
10% off no minimum code: MEMDAY10
15% off $800+ code: MEMDAY15


----------



## Joyjoy7

whateve said:


> I'm not seeing that on any of my listings on my desktop. I created a couple new ones a few days ago. I don't have the app.
> 
> Mine aren't NWT.


They emailed that it was a glitch in the system. Mine are no longer showing a suggested price.


----------



## jmc3007

Hmm so odd these comments about risks that make no sense or lacking any context


----------



## Jolie15

Hello,

I'm considering buying a bag from Abbey R from Tradesy.  I've read some of the feedback on TPF already, and I have communicated with Abbey R - they say they are a corporate seller of Tradesy and anything they receive has gone through the Tradesy Authentication process already.

I plan on getting the item authenticated by a 3rd party if I buy the item, however I'm afraid if its reported fake I may not get a refund/Tradesy credit.  

I've asked Abbey R and Tradesey the 3rd party authentication and both haven't directly addressed it.

Should I buy anyway or leave it?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jolie15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering buying a bag from Abbey R from Tradesy.  I've read some of the feedback on TPF already, and I have communicated with Abbey R - they say they are a corporate seller of Tradesy and anything they receive has gone through the Tradesy Authentication process already.
> 
> I plan on getting the item authenticated by a 3rd party if I buy the item, however I'm afraid if its reported fake I may not get a refund/Tradesy credit.
> 
> I've asked Abbey R and Tradesey the 3rd party authentication and both haven't directly addressed it.
> 
> Should I buy anyway or leave it?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


Abbey Road is one of Tradesy's own IDs where they resell items that have been returned. 

I recall cases where Tradesy has taken returns that were found to be fake but has relisted them themselves. (I don't know who they use for their "authentication process" so can't speak for their accuracy.)

A better idea is to get authentication before buying. If their pictures aren't adequate, request what the authenticators need. That way, you'll know ahead of time that you're getting what you paid for and if deemed fake, you can avoid the headaches of a return and possible fight with them.

JMO.


----------



## whateve

Jolie15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering buying a bag from Abbey R from Tradesy.  I've read some of the feedback on TPF already, and I have communicated with Abbey R - they say they are a corporate seller of Tradesy and anything they receive has gone through the Tradesy Authentication process already.
> 
> I plan on getting the item authenticated by a 3rd party if I buy the item, however I'm afraid if its reported fake I may not get a refund/Tradesy credit.
> 
> I've asked Abbey R and Tradesey the 3rd party authentication and both haven't directly addressed it.
> 
> Should I buy anyway or leave it?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


Another problem you might have would be condition. People have complained that they have received items in worse condition than pictured. Sometimes Tradesy will lend items to be used for events and then put them back up for sale.


----------



## sanamarina

Joyjoy7 said:


> Check your newer listings in the “Details” section!! I received an unusual question today. I was asked if I could sell at my “suggested price” of 600.00. My listing is 900?? So before I asked her what she was talking about I looked at my listing and now it’s showing a “suggested price”. Even tho these are NWT and the store tag shows correct price. This “suggested price” is the price that populated after I entered all my info, which is always low and I then adjust it. This must have been implemented to support the return issue about overpriced items. It’s not on my older listings but newer ones. I looked at some other sellers and saw the same. I called Tradesy and the CS rep wasn’t aware of this and had no clue about it. Promised to look into it and get back to me . See pic below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442609


One of my listing has "the suggested price", but it's the item that has been returned to me. Newly listed items don't have that.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Angalfaria said:


> It means to buy or sell something on Tradesy is 100% secure.


@BeenBurned can the mods check this person who keeps posting nonsensical comments on this thread?


----------



## poopsie

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> @BeenBurned can the mods check this person who keeps posting nonsensical comments on this thread?


Perhaps English isn't their primary language. They aren't selling anything, so what is the problem? Just put them on ignore if they are bothering you.
If the mods had to 'check' every person who posted nonsensical comments they would be busy from dawn to dusk.
just saying................


----------



## BeenBurned

Angalfaria said:


> It means to buy or sell something on Tradesy is 100% secure.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Is anybody having trouble posting pictures? I am getting annoyed that none of my photos are being accepted - original photos that keep getting errors uploading. I tried even putting up photos of old listings that I know had gone up before - and I am still getting error messages. Wondering if this is yet another Tradesy software glitch or something unique to me?


----------



## GemsBerry

One_of_the_girls said:


> Is anybody having trouble posting pictures? I am getting annoyed that none of my photos are being accepted - original photos that keep getting errors uploading. I tried even putting up photos of old listings that I know had gone up before - and I am still getting error messages. Wondering if this is yet another Tradesy software glitch or something unique to me?


I have trouble updating listings. Site is glitchy today.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

GemsBerry said:


> I have trouble updating listings. Site is glitchy today.


Ok thank you. I guess that was it because by now things have been cleared up and I am able to post the photos. I am just glad that I was able to save the listings as drafts without the photos so I didn't have to sit there and create them all again!


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm getting emails from Tradesy to participate in their promotions now.   I think I'm one of the few that doesn't participate in those.
If I participated in Tradesy's promotions, I'd have to mark up my items to 100% more than I need to get if I sell them on Mercari.  The other problem is there seems to be no way to opt out of promotions for a few items only, like if you have a unique designer bag you don't want to discount.  Is my assumption correct?
I understand the realities of these sites needing to make money, but Poshmark and Tradesy need to evaluate the economics of the people that sell with them also.  These sites are almost like a pyramid scheme where they get everyone to participate to "build a brand" or some such, and then the only people who make money are the initiators of the scheme.


----------



## Fullcloset

Michelle1x said:


> I'm getting emails from Tradesy to participate in their promotions now.   I think I'm one of the few that doesn't participate in those.
> If I participated in Tradesy's promotions, I'd have to mark up my items to 100% more than I need to get if I sell them on Mercari.  The other problem is there seems to be no way to opt out of promotions for a few items only, like if you have a unique designer bag you don't want to discount.  Is my assumption correct?
> I understand the realities of these sites needing to make money, but Poshmark and Tradesy need to evaluate the economics of the people that sell with them also.  These sites are almost like a pyramid scheme where they get everyone to participate to "build a brand" or some such, and then the only people who make money are the initiators of the scheme.


I don't participate and I got sick of Tradesy trying to make me lower my prices or participate in sales so I told them I would reduce my prices by as much as they would agree to reduce their commissions to me. Crickets. Who are they kidding? I sell an item and they make MORE then me by the time I deduct the cost of the item and the shipping supplies - not to mention MY time - not only in selling but in sourcing the items. Then they won't take any responsibility for returns anymore so WE are also assuming the RISK of the transaction - AFTER they BORROW our funds for a month before we finally even see it after a sale. Tradesy offers nothing anymore.  They are greedy, mismanaging their whole website and hiring idiots who know nothing about business, retail or online shopping. They are clearly losing traction to EVERY OTHER platform and more platforms keep becoming available. I have a friend who has been doing VERY WELL on LETGO and a group page her local community set up on FACEBOOK. She doesn't mind meeting the people in person and sells bundled items to them.


----------



## laurie00

Anyone else getting weird black and white face when they go to their listings?


----------



## laurie00

laurie00 said:


> Anyone else getting weird black and white face when they go to their listings?


Back to normal now so guess it was just a system glitch.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

laurie00 said:


> Anyone else getting weird black and white face when they go to their listings?


YES! I don't know about a face but I can't see my closet and the listings are all squashed to the side. Its like the website lost all its formatting. Very weird and annoying.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

laurie00 said:


> Back to normal now so guess it was just a system glitch.


I am getting worried with all of these glitches that they will lose my inventory or worse leave a wide open door to hackers to get the financial and personal information of the users. I wish I could upload my listings to the cloud or something. I am just so glad I never gave them any financial info or my social - not even the last 4!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Fullcloset said:


> I don't participate and I got sick of Tradesy trying to make me lower my prices or participate in sales so I told them I would reduce my prices by as much as they would agree to reduce their commissions to me. Crickets. Who are they kidding? I sell an item and they make MORE then me by the time I deduct the cost of the item and the shipping supplies - not to mention MY time - not only in selling but in sourcing the items. Then they won't take any responsibility for returns anymore so WE are also assuming the RISK of the transaction - AFTER they BORROW our funds for a month before we finally even see it after a sale. Tradesy offers nothing anymore.  They are greedy, mismanaging their whole website and hiring idiots who know nothing about business, retail or online shopping. They are clearly losing traction to EVERY OTHER platform and more platforms keep becoming available. I have a friend who has been doing VERY WELL on LETGO and a group page her local community set up on FACEBOOK. She doesn't mind meeting the people in person and sells bundled items to them.


If they want US to keep lowering prices and participating in sales than they should cut their commission down to what it used to be - they literally leave you nothing after your costs are deducted and it is always amazing to me how people can afford to sell as much as they are selling so low - maybe its just stolen merchandise!


----------



## fashion_victim9

ok now it's getting tough they returned 4 of my items during the last week, they were all fairly priced, some were really popular or rare and unique, some sold in hours after I posted them. they just started to return all of them and I am terrified. every third sale is a return. too many buyers have too many site credits I guess, and they just buy stuff knowing they can return it easily, so they don't choose wisely as they do at the other sites.


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> ok now it's getting tough they returned 4 of my items during the last week, they were all fairly priced, some were really popular or rare and unique, some sold in hours after I posted them. they just started to return all of them and I am terrified. every third sale is a return. too many buyers have too many site credits I guess, and they just buy stuff knowing they can return it easily, so they don't choose wisely as they do at the other sites.


I dont like to hear that. I only had about 6 returns per 50 sold items but thats enough to change the game if they are going to return them to me. How long after the sale before they returned it to you? I am actually loving selling on Mercari now and little by little moving things over there.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> ok now it's getting tough they returned 4 of my items during the last week, they were all fairly priced, some were really popular or rare and unique, some sold in hours after I posted them. they just started to return all of them and I am terrified. every third sale is a return. too many buyers have too many site credits I guess, and they just buy stuff knowing they can return it easily, so they don't choose wisely as they do at the other sites.


That's terrible! I was worried when I had a bunch of sales in a row, but all my money from those has been released. I think in my case, nothing was returned. As far as I know, Tradesy still has one of my returns they have been trying to sell for a year. Over all the time I've been on Tradesy, only one item has been returned to me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> I dont like to hear that. I only had about 6 returns per 50 sold items but thats enough to change the game if they are going to return them to me. How long after the sale before they returned it to you? I am actually loving selling on Mercari now and little by little moving things over there.



so does Mercari have buyers who buys high-end items? I tried it a couple of years ago and sold one pair of loubs after a month. I have someone to ship my items every days, but I am out of the country, and they started blocking the app when I was outside US. When I asked their support for help, they said I am only allowed to use the app when I'm in the country. that's ridic cause I couldn't handle anything though I was ready to ship. and then they asked for my SSN. is it anything like that now?


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That's terrible! I was worried when I had a bunch of sales in a row, but all my money from those has been released. I think in my case, nothing was returned. As far as I know, Tradesy still has one of my returns they have been trying to sell for a year. Over all the time I've been on Tradesy, only one item has been returned to me.


I think the return rate for expensive items is higher and now it's unbelievable high for me. i have 2 more items returned and still under review by Tradesy, so I sold 12 items and 6 of them were returned, all during June. never happened before!!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> ok now it's getting tough they returned 4 of my items during the last week, they were all fairly priced, some were really popular or rare and unique, some sold in hours after I posted them. they just started to return all of them and I am terrified. every third sale is a return. too many buyers have too many site credits I guess, and they just buy stuff knowing they can return it easily, so they don't choose wisely as they do at the other sites.


Their Penny Lane proprietary closet is down to 192 items so it looks like they are really restricting what they are keeping.  I noticed they also updated their terms of service to say they reserve the right to return an item to the seller "for any reason."

I used to be able to find great deals as a buyer on there too, but I think because there's less in the tradesy proprietary closet and sellers are leaving there's a lot less to be found.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> I dont like to hear that. I only had about 6 returns per 50 sold items but thats enough to change the game if they are going to return them to me. How long after the sale before they returned it to you? I am actually loving selling on Mercari now and little by little moving things over there.


As I have pulled my items from Tradesy I have started listing a few items on Mercari.  No sales yet though.  What sells well for you on there?


----------



## fashion_victim9

so I double checked. SEVEN of my sales in a raw were returned by buyers!!!!!! ALL of the last sales. 
they returned 4 of them so far, and 3 under consideration, but they will probably return them too. 
seriously??


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> so I double checked. SEVEN of my sales in a raw were returned by buyers!!!!!! ALL of the last sales.
> they returned 4 of them so far, and 3 under consideration, but they will probably return them too.
> seriously??


That's horrible! About half of my items are under the return threshold dollar amount and most of my sold items are purse charms. People don't usually return those.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Tradesy does everything to make us leave. poshmark takes taxes from buyers now - my sales there became twice less after these changes. we really need some new places to sell.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That's horrible! About half of my items are under the return threshold dollar amount and most of my sold items are purse charms. People don't usually return those.



that's crazy  why would someone return a purse charm?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> Tradesy does everything to make us leave. poshmark takes taxes from buyers now - my sales there became twice less after these changes. we really need some new places to sell.



I've still had sales on Posh but I def think I am getting lower offers due to the tax, so I have to be willing to take a little lower to make things move.
I started listing a few items in the Reetzy FB groups but no sales yet.  I also wish Lollipuff would do some actual advertising for its site b/c the fees are low and they pre-authenticate everything, but no one knows about the site so stuff just sits.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> that's crazy  why would someone return a purse charm?


I have no idea. I've only had a few returned over the years. Once on Bonanza because even though I had changed my settings to not accept returns, somehow this individual listing still allowed returns. 

Just to clarify, no one has returned one of mine on Tradesy, but someone used to return a lot of scarves back when Tradesy resold them themselves.


----------



## laurie00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> As I have pulled my items from Tradesy I have started listing a few items on Mercari.  No sales yet though.  What sells well for you on there?


I also began putting some things on Mercari when Tradesy started this new return policy in April. I haven't sold a thing yet on Mercari and generally have 2 sales a week on Tradesy so Mercari hasn't been a promising replacement for Tradesy.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> so I double checked. SEVEN of my sales in a raw were returned by buyers!!!!!! ALL of the last sales.
> they returned 4 of them so far, and 3 under consideration, but they will probably return them too.
> seriously??


I’m sorry to hear about your blight. Am curious to understand though what these items are and why would buyers not want them. Shoes and clothes are tricky with sizing, no longer sell those... am down to my last 3 pairs but used to sell loads until a couple of years ago. They’re new and in my size too lol, I can wear them worse comes to worst.

Also you mentioned that someone else is shipping on your behalf, does that imply you’re not with your inventory and hence not taking photos of the listings?


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Also you mentioned that someone else is shipping on your behalf, does that imply you’re not with your inventory and hence not taking photos of the listings?



not all the time, only when I am traveling. I am professional seller, and I always make tones of high resolution pictures and detailed description with all the measurements. i made $500 000 during 4 years on Tradesy on high-end shoes. It always went great and I never had so many returns. So I am 100% positive it's not about me or my merchandise


----------



## EGBDF

I don't list or sell very many items, but I've noticed since about the beginning of the year that
1 -it does take the full 21 days for them to release my funds for every sale. Then about 14 days to transfer the money.
2 -I opt into Tradesy 'sales' and my stuff is ALWAYS on sale. Now it's on sale, and there is no 'sale ends' date like there usually is.

Is it like this for anyone else?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I don't list or sell very many items, but I've noticed since about the beginning of the year that
> 1 -it does take the full 21 days for them to release my funds for every sale. Then about 14 days to transfer the money.
> 2 -I opt into Tradesy 'sales' and my stuff is ALWAYS on sale. Now it's on sale, and there is no 'sale ends' date like there usually is.
> 
> Is it like this for anyone else?


I don't think I've had anything recently take 21 days. It usually takes 8 to 15 days for my money to be released, and about a week for the money to be transferred. I don't opt into sales.


----------



## GoStanford

Of late I've been more interested in Poshmark than Tradesy.  I'm not a fan of the numerous messages/posts/announcements on PM, but I do find the photos to be more realistic and fun than those on Tradesy, though Tradesy is trying to help by cleaning up the photos and making them appear more professional.  I also find PM easier to use for seller communication and a bit easier to search.

I'm not a power user of either, by any means.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Within the last few weeks I made 2 purchases on Tradesy.
The first being a expensive Hermes wallet with a seller who could not have been
more responsive & professional.
The other seller was not as responsive & far from professional.
I would not let the second deter me from making another purchase on Tradesy
I just would not reach out more than one time in communicating with any seller.
The sight mentions that sellers reach out in what seems to be a reasonable amount of
time which I like. I guess it is rather individual "time" but I do like an answer within 24
hours when possible. If the site promotes that response, I expect to hear back.
I also found the support team on Tradesy to be responsive & professional.


----------



## fashion_victim9

another 2 returns in one day... 2/3 of my June sales were returned to me. seriously thinking to quit


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> another 2 returns in one day... 2/3 of my June sales were returned to me. seriously thinking to quit


I think I would if that happened to me. At least they don't charge you to send it back to you, so in that respect, it is better than ebay.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I think I would if that happened to me. At least they don't charge you to send it back to you, so in that respect, it is better than ebay.


that's just so terrible, especially now when I count on every dollar investing everything into my new apt construction. it's like they are taking my own money that was already spent in my mind


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Love Of My Life said:


> Within the last few weeks I made 2 purchases on Tradesy.
> The first being a expensive Hermes wallet with a seller who could not have been
> more responsive & professional.
> The other seller was not as responsive & far from professional.
> I would not let the second deter me from making another purchase on Tradesy
> I just would not reach out more than one time in communicating with any seller.
> The sight mentions that sellers reach out in what seems to be a reasonable amount of
> time which I like. I guess it is rather individual "time" but I do like an answer within 24
> hours when possible. If the site promotes that response, I expect to hear back.
> I also found the support team on Tradesy to be responsive & professional.



Yes it's just fine for buyers.  I found a particular bag I was looking for on there and bought it with the last promo code.
It, however, sucks big time for sellers.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> that's just so terrible, especially now when I count on every dollar investing everything into my new apt construction. it's like they are taking my own money that was already spent in my mind


I am so sorry.  It's very clear from their new written policies and the significant reduction in items in their proprietary closets that they will be returning most items to sellers these days.  If enough sellers leave buyers will have to go to other sites to find the good items to buy.  Tradesy will eventually have to start charging sales tax too.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I am so sorry.  It's very clear from their new written policies and the significant reduction in items in their proprietary closets that they will be returning most items to sellers these days.  If enough sellers leave buyers will have to go to other sites to find the good items to buy.  Tradesy will eventually have to start charging sales tax too.



thank you
when they first announced it, they still kept most of my returned items for the first couple of months. I think they started it smooth from returning only some of the items and now they hit stride. they returned one pair of very expensive new shoes with original price $2500. I sold them for $330, and they returned them cause they "can't determine fair market value". which means they just return everything no matter how cheap you sold it. 
I think maybe I need to give another try to VC. They decreased their fee. I haven't updated it since winter, and had 2 sales in 6 months only. at least they made positive changes. all changes that Tradesy makes only make it harder for sellers. harder and harder


----------



## serybrazil

I sold Chanel combat boots back in May, buyer received and loved them, it took a month to get my funds! I sold on Tradesy before years ago, it used to only take 2-3 days for funds. I think Tradesy may be going under, probably will declare bankruptcy soon...


----------



## Fullcloset

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> As I have pulled my items from Tradesy I have started listing a few items on Mercari.  No sales yet though.  What sells well for you on there?


Nothing sells well on either platform for me - it is hit or miss but what I have most of is clothing - vintage and new and clothing sells really, really slow if it is not something people search for specifically. Someone has to be just spending a lot of time browsing for something interesting to find my stuff. It does better on Ebay but I took all my listings down from there because of there new policies. Not worth the headache. I' ve sold books and DVDs on Mercari that I can't sell on Tradesy but it seems bags and accessories are the thing people feel safest in buying online on both platforms.


----------



## Fullcloset

GoStanford said:


> Of late I've been more interested in Poshmark than Tradesy.  I'm not a fan of the numerous messages/posts/announcements on PM, but I do find the photos to be more realistic and fun than those on Tradesy, though Tradesy is trying to help by cleaning up the photos and making them appear more professional.  I also find PM easier to use for seller communication and a bit easier to search.
> 
> I'm not a power user of either, by any means.


I just got on Poshmark a couple months ago and not one thing has sold. It is a weird site because somehow I wound up following like 200 people - but I never actually followed anyone - and like 300 people are suddenly following me and I only posted about 25 things. I tried joining parties. Waste of time. Then these people were sharing my listings so I went to each one of their pages and shared something of theirs back. Waste of time. Meanwhile while I am joining parties and sharing things and wasting my time on Poshmark - a bag of mine sold on Tradesy. NO parties, no sharing, no messages - just bought. Hopefully it will stay bought and next month sometime I can get paid for it.


----------



## Fullcloset

serybrazil said:


> I sold Chanel combat boots back in May, buyer received and loved them, it took a month to get my funds! I sold on Tradesy before years ago, it used to only take 2-3 days for funds. I think Tradesy may be going under, probably will declare bankruptcy soon...


Actually I read that Mercari is the one going under - that doesn't mean Tradesy is not but I read that Mercari is losing a lot of money in the States so I took the money I had been accumulating there out. It was really easy and painless and fast compared to trying to get paid through Tradesy. I no longer leave money on account in either platform now and because of Paypal's new policy requiring social security if you leave money in there - as soon as it goes in - I take it out again. I don't want any of these places to suddenly decide to close their doors and force me to file a creditors note to get my money out!


----------



## laurie00

Fullcloset said:


> I just got on Poshmark a couple months ago and not one thing has sold. It is a weird site because somehow I wound up following like 200 people - but I never actually followed anyone - and like 300 people are suddenly following me and I only posted about 25 things. I tried joining parties. Waste of time. Then these people were sharing my listings so I went to each one of their pages and shared something of theirs back. Waste of time. Meanwhile while I am joining parties and sharing things and wasting my time on Poshmark - a bag of mine sold on Tradesy. NO parties, no sharing, no messages - just bought. Hopefully it will stay bought and next month sometime I can get paid for it.


I've had the same experience as you have.  Listed about 20 items and suddenly I'm following people I didn't know I was following.  Thanks for sharing your experience with sharing things and joining parties.  I was wondering if they were worth it.


----------



## serybrazil

Fullcloset said:


> Actually I read that Mercari is the one going under - that doesn't mean Tradesy is not but I read that Mercari is losing a lot of money in the States so I took the money I had been accumulating there out. It was really easy and painless and fast compared to trying to get paid through Tradesy. I no longer leave money on account in either platform now and because of Paypal's new policy requiring social security if you leave money in there - as soon as it goes in - I take it out again. I don't want any of these places to suddenly decide to close their doors and force me to file a creditors note to get my money out!



yikes! I dont sell a lot on Mercari, I'm usually a buyer but I sold a some heels and then they deactivated my accout for not making anymore sales...lol


----------



## whateve

serybrazil said:


> yikes! I dont sell a lot on Mercari, I'm usually a buyer but I sold a some heels and then they deactivated my accout for not making anymore sales...lol


Are you sure that is why they deactivated your account? I go a long time in between sales and I haven't been deactivated. I didn't make any sales there in April or May. Wouldn't they want to let your account stand so you could purchase? Maybe you weren't responding to messages.

I've heard people say that Mercari limits them to 100 items but I have more than that.


----------



## BeenBurned

serybrazil said:


> I sold a some heels and then they deactivated my accout for not making anymore sales...lol





whateve said:


> Are you sure that is why they deactivated your account?


Something is missing here.

How long ago did you sell the shoes?
What brand were they?
Did you get acknowledgement from the buyer that they were acceptable?
Was there a dispute filed?
Have you contacted the buyer?
Have you contacted Mercari?
Did you have other items that you may have sold "off-site?"


----------



## serybrazil

BeenBurned said:


> Something is missing here.
> 
> How long ago did you sell the shoes?
> What brand were they?
> Did you get acknowledgement from the buyer that they were acceptable?
> Was there a dispute filed?
> Have you contacted the buyer?
> Have you contacted Mercari?
> Did you have other items that you may have sold "off-site?"



I sold the heels about two months ago, nothing expensive (two pairs of Steve Madden heels) and buyers accepted and they released my earnings and then later on, I got a notification saying I was inactive and they were going to deactivate if I didnt show any activity. Not a big deal to me since I'm hardly on it, as of now my listings are still inactive . I got an email from them saying something along the lines of "go into your acct to make some sales!" or something. I'm mostly on ebay & Poshmark


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> Actually I read that Mercari is the one going under - that doesn't mean Tradesy is not but I read that Mercari is losing a lot of money in the States so I took the money I had been accumulating there out. It was really easy and painless and fast compared to trying to get paid through Tradesy. I no longer leave money on account in either platform now and because of Paypal's new policy requiring social security if you leave money in there - as soon as it goes in - I take it out again. I don't want any of these places to suddenly decide to close their doors and force me to file a creditors note to get my money out!


They’re really big in Japan and I’m sure they can absorb some losses while building market share in the US. They need to do a better job of advertising though.


----------



## BeenBurned

serybrazil said:


> I sold the heels about two months ago, nothing expensive (two pairs of Steve Madden heels) and buyers accepted and they released my earnings and then later on, I got a notification saying I was inactive and they were going to deactivate if I didnt show any activity. Not a big deal to me since I'm hardly on it, as of now my listings are still inactive . I got an email from them saying something along the lines of "go into your acct to make some sales!" or something. I'm mostly on ebay & Poshmark


Thank you for clarifying and explaining. That's odd because it does sound like you were suspended for not selling enough. It makes no sense!


----------



## serybrazil

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you for clarifying and explaining. That's odd because it does sound like you were suspended for not selling enough. It makes no sense!



sorry for confusing you!!!


----------



## wyu1229

Tradesy closed m account 3 months ago and still owes me thousands of dollars. Time to switch to Mercari or Poshmark or x


----------



## BeenBurned

wyu1229 said:


> Tradesy closed m account 3 months ago and still owes me thousands of dollars. Time to switch to Mercari or Poshmark or x


Any site has the right to close anyone's account for just about any reason (though not the smartest thing they should do!) but there's no way I'd tolerate losing a dollar that's owed to me and certainly not thousands of dollars. They can't do that legally!

Tradesy or any other site would be hearing from my attorney as well as the attorney general in California! (Note that Tradesy is headquartered in Santa Monica, CA.)
*Contact Us | State of California - Department of Justice - Office of the Attorney General*


----------



## wyu1229

BeenBurned said:


> Any site has the right to close anyone's account for just about any reason (though not the smartest thing they should do!) but there's no way I'd tolerate losing a dollar that's owed to me and certainly not thousands of dollars. They can't do that legally!
> 
> Tradesy or any other site would be hearing from my attorney as well as the attorney general in California! (Note that Tradesy is headquartered in Santa Monica, CA.)
> *Contact Us | State of California - Department of Justice - Office of the Attorney General*



Are you going to take them to court? I would be interested in helping you out or providing testimony to their deceiptful practices. You can pm me


----------



## BeenBurned

wyu1229 said:


> Are you going to take them to court? I would be interested in helping you out or providing testimony to their deceiptful practices. You can pm me


I didn't have a problem with them. I provided the information (and my comments) to help you.


----------



## faithbw

I only sold one bag on Tradesy and I decided not to sell anymore because it took a month to get my money. I mostly sell on PM and Ebay. So far (knock on wood) no issues with any of my sales. I get my money quickly and without hassle.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I've had no success (yet) with a few listings on Tradesy and PM seems all about their social platform with "invites" to parties,etc... but I'm not seeing the results in sales.  I have a few likes, but that's it.  I wanted to test before listing more expensive handbags, but I am not going to do this as I'm not confident in getting sales results.  I am very skittish about EBay. Though "it's the largest" marketplace for selling luxury goods, I don't have the history and all the negative experience I hear from friends and tPF, makes me stay away.  I am really bummed as I didn't have intention of buying things to sell.  I just outgrew them or become less materialistic over the years.  I really like to rehome some like new luxury items... I have done FP and Yoogi's in the past.  I'm sick of the low balls offer on items, like Chanel in like new condition.




Fullcloset said:


> Actually I read that Mercari is the one going under - that doesn't mean Tradesy is not but I read that Mercari is losing a lot of money in the States so I took the money I had been accumulating there out. It was really easy and painless and fast compared to trying to get paid through Tradesy. I no longer leave money on account in either platform now and because of Paypal's new policy requiring social security if you leave money in there - as soon as it goes in - I take it out again. I don't want any of these places to suddenly decide to close their doors and force me to file a creditors note to get my money out!


----------



## wyu1229

lovieluvslux said:


> I've had no success (yet) with a few listings on Tradesy and PM seems all about their social platform with "invites" to parties,etc... but I'm not seeing the results in sales.  I have a few likes, but that's it.  I wanted to test before listing more expensive handbags, but I am not going to do this as I'm not confident in getting sales results.  I am very skittish about EBay. Though "it's the largest" marketplace for selling luxury goods, I don't have the history and all the negative experience I hear from friends and tPF, makes me stay away.  I am really bummed as I didn't have intention of buying things to sell.  I just outgrew them or become less materialistic over the years.  I really like to rehome some like new luxury items... I have done FP and Yoogi's in the past.  I'm sick of the low balls offer on items, like Chanel in like new condition.



I agree FP lowballs nowadays. In the old days, I would get 14K buyout offers on my brand new B35s, now they are offering me only 11K for my brand new B25 haha


----------



## wyu1229

And last week...FP offered 3.8K on my brand new 27 series Chanel small flap black. can you believe?!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

lovieluvslux said:


> I've had no success (yet) with a few listings on Tradesy and PM seems all about their social platform with "invites" to parties,etc... but I'm not seeing the results in sales.  I have a few likes, but that's it.  I wanted to test before listing more expensive handbags, but I am not going to do this as I'm not confident in getting sales results.  I am very skittish about EBay. Though "it's the largest" marketplace for selling luxury goods, I don't have the history and all the negative experience I hear from friends and tPF, makes me stay away.  I am really bummed as I didn't have intention of buying things to sell.  I just outgrew them or become less materialistic over the years.  I really like to rehome some like new luxury items... I have done FP and Yoogi's in the past.  I'm sick of the low balls offer on items, like Chanel in like new condition.



You are more likely to get sales on Poshmark if you have more items listed. So if you’re waiting to list more until you get sales that’s actually a counterproductive strategy.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

wyu1229 said:


> And last week...FP offered 3.8K on my brand new 27 series Chanel small flap black. can you believe?!


They’re not going to offer you the market price. They need room for their own profit.  Up front payment offers are going to always be below actual market price.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Horrible!!  I have to find another way to sell without the FP and Yoogis's closet. 



wyu1229 said:


> And last week...FP offered 3.8K on my brand new 27 series Chanel small flap black. can you believe?!


----------



## wyu1229

lovieluvslux said:


> Horrible!!  I have to find another way to sell without the FP and Yoogis's closet.



yeah. You guys know any other market places that do buyout? I'm looking to sell my 20+ B/K bags....


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

wyu1229 said:


> yeah. You guys know any other market places that do buyout? I'm looking to sell my 20+ B/K bags....


REBAG does but I don’t know that their quotes will be any better than FP. If you’re willing to wait for the items to sell you can use the RealReal which pays 85% on Birkins and Kellys.


----------



## BeenBurned

wyu1229 said:


> yeah. You guys know any other market places that do buyout? I'm looking to sell my 20+ B/K bags....


I've used BBOS (Bag borrow or steal).


----------



## jyyanks

wyu1229 said:


> yeah. You guys know any other market places that do buyout? I'm looking to sell my 20+ B/K bags....



I had great luck with The Real Real.  I initially had a brand new Kelly on Ann's Fabulous Finds and they were terrible --No communication, lack of service and the bag failed to sell after 3 months.  I went to The Real Real and they were wonderful - great customer service, frequent updates and the bag sold in 2 days. It took a while for the bag to be listed and go though their authentication process but once it was up, it sold immediately.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

So it happened. I sold a brand new bag with tags and Tradesy took the money from my account as a refund saying - can't determine market value - but I never got my bag back. It is apparently lost in transit. Morons running this show. I just went on permanent vacation. I am not letting a bunch of idiot 20 year olds who know nothing about market prices steal my merchandise AND my money. Not worth my time listing, packing and shipping only to wind up screwed. You think it can't or wont' happen to you - until it does. And believe me - if you continue to sell on this flea bitten platform - you will suffer the consequences. Seller beware.

SO here are the Tradesy investors. I'm going to contact each one and warm them to get their money out before they lose it all.
https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/tradesy


----------



## Fullcloset

So that means - any one who sells ANYTHING VINTAGE that these people can't get a clear market value on - will come back to the seller EVEN new with tags.   That means - forget Tradesy.  I tried putting my closet on a "permanent vacation" but the furthest date they will allow is the end of October. I think all us sellers should ban together against their new policy and put our closets on vacation until they come to their senses. 25% commissions between their mark up and their transfer fees - waiting a month to get paid - and then YOU still don't get paid so basically they force you to do all the work, take all the risk - move your product out of the market for at least a month - only to lose money and time at the end. MARKET VALUE fools - its what people will pay for a vintage item you can't BUY IN THE STORE ANYMORE.  Too bad the stupid people running this operation never took an economics class in school.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I’m wondering how long Tradesy can hold out not charging sales tax. EBay just added an additional list of states it is collecting tax for with more to come, and posh is now collecting for all states. Another reason to shop at Tradesy (no sales tax compared to other sites) has to end soon.


----------



## GoStanford

If there's a small silver lining...there is an ongoing Tradesy sale on designer items.  Their website has the codes.


----------



## jyyanks

GoStanford said:


> If there's a small silver lining...there is an ongoing Tradesy sale on designer items.  Their website has the codes.



I just noticed that my item is on sale.  How does that work? Do I get less money if it sells or does Tradesy absorb the discount - I didn't approve the price and wondering if I should pull it off.


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> I just noticed that my item is on sale.  How does that work? Do I get less money if it sells or does Tradesy absorb the discount - I didn't approve the price and wondering if I should pull it off.


There is a sitewide coupon now. Tradesy absorbs that discount. The only time you have to  pay for it is if you opted in to sales.


----------



## jyyanks

whateve said:


> There is a sitewide coupon now. Tradesy absorbs that discount. The only time you have to  pay for it is if you opted in to sales.



Thanks for the response. I don’t remember opting into sales when I listed it but as long as they absorb the cost, I’m fine!


----------



## Fullcloset

GoStanford said:


> If there's a small silver lining...there is an ongoing Tradesy sale on designer items.  Their website has the codes.


Silver Lining? No. That just means buyers will buy more things they don't want because they see SALE and then return them and sellers will be out the item for over a month while Tradesy mails it back - the item will have gone through a bunch of hands and come back handled and worn - the seller will lose money for the sale and absorb the cost of the  packing materials and Tradesy will slink back into its little fantasy world that MARKET VALUE is 80% BELOW anything a seller would have to sell the item at to make money after Tradesy pays itself and takes its transfer fees. Any item not available in a department store should sell for a premium since unique items can only be purchased from us small sellers online but Tradesy's idiot management staff place NO VALUE on vintage, uniqueness or one of a kind items. They only want mass marketed, luxury items you can actually walk into a department store and buy today - brand new. Those are the items it puts on sale because it knows it has to do better then Bloomingdales. And those are the buyer remorse items most likely to come back and be returned.


----------



## Fullcloset

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I’m wondering how long Tradesy can hold out not charging sales tax. EBay just added an additional list of states it is collecting tax for with more to come, and posh is now collecting for all states. Another reason to shop at Tradesy (no sales tax compared to other sites) has to end soon.


That's actually the worse policy they can have because state law requires both buyers and sellers to pay sales tax so all Tradesy's refusal to comply with the law does - is put the burden on the buyers and sellers to report their transactions on their tax documents. Buyers might get away with it but sellers won't since Tradesy now sends 1099 forms to everyone so eventually the states collecting sales tax will start to compare the 1099 "income" Tradesy reports and wonder where all the sales tax is and start estimating taxes against sellers and hitting them with penalties and everything else. Buyers could also get caught if they're audited. Platforms on the up and up that are properly collecting sales tax cover both buyers and sellers because the payments are incorporated right into the transaction and the platform is assuming the burden of forwarding it to the appropriate tax authority. Tradesy is run by hedge fund investors that know nothing about retail or fashion or shopping. All they care about is profit and they are starting to implement policies that kill sellers, discourage buyers and could cause legal trouble for anyone buyer or selling on their platform. Gee - what do you think the MARKET VALUE is for tax evasion?


----------



## One_of_the_girls

One_of_the_girls said:


> So it happened. I sold a brand new bag with tags and Tradesy took the money from my account as a refund saying - can't determine market value - but I never got my bag back. It is apparently lost in transit. Morons running this show. I just went on permanent vacation. I am not letting a bunch of idiot 20 year olds who know nothing about market prices steal my merchandise AND my money. Not worth my time listing, packing and shipping only to wind up screwed. You think it can't or wont' happen to you - until it does. And believe me - if you continue to sell on this flea bitten platform - you will suffer the consequences. Seller beware.
> 
> SO here are the Tradesy investors. I'm going to contact each one and warm them to get their money out before they lose it all.
> https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/tradesy


It only takes one seller to find a class action lawyer willing to take the case on a contingency basis and join in all the sellers who have had their items returned based on fake market value or incorrect authenticity etc especially for sellers who had listed items prior to the new return policy. They hire 20 year olds that couldn't afford to buy most of the items listed and who haven't even heard of some of the vintage designers and give them google and say go find market value. And when they are faced with vintage items that you can't buy anywhere else because that's the beauty of vintage - its in someone's closet and unless the sell it - you can't have - they are impotent. If a buyer is willing to pay that price - that's the market value. Try telling Sothebys that they are auctioning off priceless paintings at too high rate - LOL. Anybody in the appraisal business could rip a hole through Tradesy so wide it will be paying us sellers off until we put it out of business. I bet one of the other platforms - Poshmark or Mercari - has investors that would LOVE to provide us with a lawyer.


----------



## rosetina

Hi everyone.
I haven't posted online much lately, but have been selling on Tradesy since 2014 (hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of items over the year). Recently, every time a buyer returns an item (always for reasons of size, changing their mind etc), tradesy finds a way to force the return back to me. This time, it was for a pair of brand new black suede Louboutin booties listed at over 60% off retail, because they "can't determine fair market value." I haven't been able to go through this whole thread yet, but I would imagine when I do I will see a lot of complaints about this. I have issues of course with the fact that they're changing the definition of an already existing term - fair market value, and that they are supposed experts in their fields who can't determine the fair market value of anything. I had asked them, what happens to the original payment when these items are taken from us? Are they refunding the buyer their original payment method, as they should, or giving them a credit? They told me they offer either option to the buyer. I really don't trust anyone from Tradesy as far as I can throw them. Can anyone confirm whether they're actually offering to refund the buyer their original payment? My issue if they weren't, is that they would be both taking the money from the sale (thus accepting the market price determined by the buyer and seller), and then denying the seller that sale on the basis of market price, which I imagine would be a class action waiting to happen. I just have a hard time trusting them. I mean we all know they're lying to our faces when they say they can't determine the fair market value, which really means "we wasted way too much money our first few years in business and now have to force as many returns as possible to reduce our massive inventory intake. Anyways, I'll read through old posts. But curious to know if they're playing me in regards to how they're really handling these returns.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

rosetina said:


> Hi everyone.
> I haven't posted online much lately, but have been selling on Tradesy since 2014 (hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of items over the year). Recently, every time a buyer returns an item (always for reasons of size, changing their mind etc), tradesy finds a way to force the return back to me. This time, it was for a pair of brand new black suede Louboutin booties listed at over 60% off retail, because they "can't determine fair market value." I haven't been able to go through this whole thread yet, but I would imagine when I do I will see a lot of complaints about this. I have issues of course with the fact that they're changing the definition of an already existing term - fair market value, and that they are supposed experts in their fields who can't determine the fair market value of anything. I had asked them, what happens to the original payment when these items are taken from us? Are they refunding the buyer their original payment method, as they should, or giving them a credit? They told me they offer either option to the buyer. I really don't trust anyone from Tradesy as far as I can throw them. Can anyone confirm whether they're actually offering to refund the buyer their original payment? My issue if they weren't, is that they would be both taking the money from the sale (thus accepting the market price determined by the buyer and seller), and then denying the seller that sale on the basis of market price, which I imagine would be a class action waiting to happen. I just have a hard time trusting them. I mean we all know they're lying to our faces when they say they can't determine the fair market value, which really means "we wasted way too much money our first few years in business and now have to force as many returns as possible to reduce our massive inventory intake. Anyways, I'll read through old posts. But curious to know if they're playing me in regards to how they're really handling these returns.


They’re pretty much dumping all returns back on sellers now. They will give you some cookie cutter excuse but they’re doing it to all sellers. I pulled most of my listings from Tradesy for this reason. I only left up a few final sale items (swim and bridal). I suggest transitioning over to other sites for selling.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> Silver Lining? No. That just means buyers will buy more things they don't want because they see SALE and then return them and sellers will be out the item for over a month while Tradesy mails it back - the item will have gone through a bunch of hands and come back handled and worn - the seller will lose money for the sale and absorb the cost of the  packing materials and Tradesy will slink back into its little fantasy world that MARKET VALUE is 80% BELOW anything a seller would have to sell the item at to make money after Tradesy pays itself and takes its transfer fees. Any item not available in a department store should sell for a premium since unique items can only be purchased from us small sellers online but Tradesy's idiot management staff place NO VALUE on vintage, uniqueness or one of a kind items. They only want mass marketed, luxury items you can actually walk into a department store and buy today - brand new. Those are the items it puts on sale because it knows it has to do better then Bloomingdales. And those are the buyer remorse items most likely to come back and be returned.


They dump Mass market items back on sellers too. Just assume now that if you sell something on Tradesy and the buyer changes her mind it will be dumped back on you.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

There’s no strong class action unfortunately. Tradesy has covered its butt but adding to its TOS that it reserves the right to return an item to a seller FOR ANY REASON. The answer is to no longer sell on Tradesy. When enough sellers leave they will have to change their policies or they will go out of business and buyers will follow the sellers to other sites.


----------



## Love Of My Life

As a buyer, my understanding is once the item is purchased & should the buyer not be happy, the item
can be returned for a Tradesy site credit within 4 days.
If authenticity is questioned & verified by a third party source, the buyer receives a full refund.
I have purchased several high end items & after speaking with client services I did not want any site
credit for any future purchases so I was very selective about knowing my items were authentic & wanted to be
clear about their policies
The condition/description & how sellers grade their items can be improved, IMO


----------



## laurie00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They dump Mass market items back on sellers too. Just assume now that if you sell something on Tradesy and the buyer changes her mind it will be dumped back on you.


I just wish there was another site for me to go to.  I average about 2 sales/week on Tradesy.  When they changed their policies a couple months ago, I put items on Mercari and Poshmark -- I haven't received a single sale on either.


----------



## love4mom

rosetina said:


> Hi everyone.
> I haven't posted online much lately, but have been selling on Tradesy since 2014 (hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of items over the year). Recently, every time a buyer returns an item (always for reasons of size, changing their mind etc), tradesy finds a way to force the return back to me. This time, it was for a pair of brand new black suede Louboutin booties listed at over 60% off retail, because they "can't determine fair market value." I haven't been able to go through this whole thread yet, but I would imagine when I do I will see a lot of complaints about this. I have issues of course with the fact that they're changing the definition of an already existing term - fair market value, and that they are supposed experts in their fields who can't determine the fair market value of anything. I had asked them, what happens to the original payment when these items are taken from us? Are they refunding the buyer their original payment method, as they should, or giving them a credit? They told me they offer either option to the buyer. I really don't trust anyone from Tradesy as far as I can throw them. Can anyone confirm whether they're actually offering to refund the buyer their original payment? My issue if they weren't, is that they would be both taking the money from the sale (thus accepting the market price determined by the buyer and seller), and then denying the seller that sale on the basis of market price, which I imagine would be a class action waiting to happen. I just have a hard time trusting them. I mean we all know they're lying to our faces when they say they can't determine the fair market value, which really means "we wasted way too much money our first few years in business and now have to force as many returns as possible to reduce our massive inventory intake. Anyways, I'll read through old posts. But curious to know if they're playing me in regards to how they're really handling these returns.


To answer your question, the buyer gets a site credit. Tradesy keeps the money. Confirmed it personally with several of my buyers, whose items were returned to me by Tradesy for fair value reason. I also know a couple of other Tradesy sellers, whose buyers also confirmed that they get the site credit and NOT the actual refund.  The only time they get the actual refund if the item was not as described and confirmed not to be as described BY Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

I removed an item from my closet last night and the number of items in the closet didn't change.


----------



## Fullcloset

rosetina said:


> Hi everyone.
> I haven't posted online much lately, but have been selling on Tradesy since 2014 (hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of items over the year). Recently, every time a buyer returns an item (always for reasons of size, changing their mind etc), tradesy finds a way to force the return back to me. This time, it was for a pair of brand new black suede Louboutin booties listed at over 60% off retail, because they "can't determine fair market value." I haven't been able to go through this whole thread yet, but I would imagine when I do I will see a lot of complaints about this. I have issues of course with the fact that they're changing the definition of an already existing term - fair market value, and that they are supposed experts in their fields who can't determine the fair market value of anything. I had asked them, what happens to the original payment when these items are taken from us? Are they refunding the buyer their original payment method, as they should, or giving them a credit? They told me they offer either option to the buyer. I really don't trust anyone from Tradesy as far as I can throw them. Can anyone confirm whether they're actually offering to refund the buyer their original payment? My issue if they weren't, is that they would be both taking the money from the sale (thus accepting the market price determined by the buyer and seller), and then denying the seller that sale on the basis of market price, which I imagine would be a class action waiting to happen. I just have a hard time trusting them. I mean we all know they're lying to our faces when they say they can't determine the fair market value, which really means "we wasted way too much money our first few years in business and now have to force as many returns as possible to reduce our massive inventory intake. Anyways, I'll read through old posts. But curious to know if they're playing me in regards to how they're really handling these returns.


Same exact thing happening here. I am so angry that I put my closet on vacation for the summer until I figure out if its worth selling there anymore. I think they have these 20 year old kiddies google the item. If they find it on ebay or wherever - they use that as the market price and if you are higher - you get it back. If they can't find the same item anywhere - and they will NEVER find ANY of my things since I sell all VINTAGE - they say they can't find the market price and you get it back. I'm pretty sure they spend 2 seconds on google. I emailed my sellers and asked them why they returned - they all said they gave me the highest ratings and my items were in excellent condition but too big, small etc (I DO put the exact measurements so seriously - why are buyers retarded like that?USE THE MEASUREMENTS!) but anyway - I'm on Tradesy vacation. Perhaps permanently. I shipped my bag out about the 3rd and STILL haven't gotten it back. I told Tradesy I am going to send them a rental bill.


----------



## Fullcloset

laurie00 said:


> I just wish there was another site for me to go to.  I average about 2 sales/week on Tradesy.  When they changed their policies a couple months ago, I put items on Mercari and Poshmark -- I haven't received a single sale on either.


Did exactly the same thing here and had a few sales on Mercari but only small items and home items I couldn't list on Tradesy anyway. I even decided, against my better judgment, to list 25 items on Ebay despite their GTC requirement. I figure the 25 will never hit my 50 free limit even when they count the 1st and 31st of a month so I won't get listing fees but ONLY. I used to have a couple hundred items listed there but I removed them all. Looks like I'm going to study Facebook groups and look for sales groups and pages in my neighborhood. A friend of mine does it and says she sold a lot but also she also loves LET IT GO and doesn't mind having to set up "meets" to exchange product for money. Completely different animal.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Love Of My Life said:


> As a buyer, my understanding is once the item is purchased & should the buyer not be happy, the item
> can be returned for a Tradesy site credit within 4 days.
> If authenticity is questioned & verified by a third party source, the buyer receives a full refund.
> I have purchased several high end items & after speaking with client services I did not want any site
> credit for any future purchases so I was very selective about knowing my items were authentic & wanted to be
> clear about their policies
> The condition/description & how sellers grade their items can be improved, IMO


That’s only part of the picture. If the item is authentic and as described but the buyer changes her mind or it doesn’t fit the buyer can sent the item back for a Tradesy credit. Tradesy used to keep those items to sell from their in house closets and the sellers would keep the money from the sale. The big uproar is that Tradesy is no longer keeping the items and is dumping them back on sellers even if the sellers went out of their way to accurately describe the item. If you are a large business seller and are cool with taking returns that’s all good, but for smaller sellers we have no option to opt out of the return program like on other sites.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

laurie00 said:


> I just wish there was another site for me to go to.  I average about 2 sales/week on Tradesy.  When they changed their policies a couple months ago, I put items on Mercari and Poshmark -- I haven't received a single sale on either.


I have had some success on Poshmark.  If you want to PM me your closet name I am happy to look at it and see if I can offer any suggestions.


----------



## nicole0612

I returned an item to Tradesy recently for SNAD (there was a big dent in the side of the bag that was not described/shown), and they said it was as described and gave me site credit. I would guess they very rarely give refunds these days.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I returned an item to Tradesy recently for SNAD (there was a big dent in the side of the bag that was not described/shown), and they said it was as described and gave me site credit. I would guess they very rarely give refunds these days.


They are playing both sides. I bet it was returned to the seller. If you contacted the seller and found out this was the case, I would insist on the refund.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I returned an item to Tradesy recently for SNAD (there was a big dent in the side of the bag that was not described/shown), and they said it was as described and gave me site credit. I would guess they very rarely give refunds these days.





whateve said:


> They are playing both sides. I bet it was returned to the seller. If you contacted the seller and found out this was the case, *I would insist on the refund.*


^^^^ This! Although for SNAD, unless you want to continue doing business there and don't mind a site credit, I'd insist on the refund anyway since that's in their TOS.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^^ This! Although for SNAD, unless you want to continue doing business there and don't mind a site credit, I'd insist on the refund anyway since that's in their TOS.


I think they find a way around everything. Since the item was not under the condition category as “like new” they said some wear and tear fits the description, even though the huge dent was not mentioned or pictured.


----------



## laurie00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I have had some success on Poshmark.  If you want to PM me your closet name I am happy to look at it and see if I can offer any suggestions.


Thanks so much for that offer.  I will PM you.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That’s only part of the picture. If the item is authentic and as described but the buyer changes her mind or it doesn’t fit the buyer can sent the item back for a Tradesy credit. Tradesy used to keep those items to sell from their in house closets and the sellers would keep the money from the sale. The big uproar is that Tradesy is no longer keeping the items and is dumping them back on sellers even if the sellers went out of their way to accurately describe the item. If you are a large business seller and are cool with taking returns that’s all good, but for smaller sellers we have no option to opt out of the return program like on other sites.



Most buyers don't have a clue as to what goes on behind the scenes at Tradesy or for that matter their "closets"
Buyers just push the "buy" button & wait for their item to arrive & keep their fingers crossed.
Site credits just don't work for me so personally I would not buy anything without asking questions
first & having as clear a picture as I can for the item I am purchasing.
I must say that I purchased several Hermes items one being a Hermes Mykonos bearn wallet. The seller
could not have been more responsive, accurate in her description & the item shipped quickly.
That transaction encouraged me to make several other H purchases which overall I'm pleased with
& I have no reason not to shop further with Tradesy.
Their customer service reps were responsive & answered all my questions with clarity


----------



## Michelle1x

Question for thread, is there any advantage to listing items with $0 shipping charge (or high $$ shipping) - now that Tradesy is doing returns for items under $100?
Most of my listings have $0 shipping because I list that way on eBay.  If Tradesy gets a return, I am out the initial outbound shipping for the item.  I guess there is no way around that?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, is there any advantage to listing items with $0 shipping charge (or high $$ shipping) - now that Tradesy is doing returns for items under $100?
> Most of my listings have $0 shipping because I list that way on eBay.  If Tradesy gets a return, I am out the initial outbound shipping for the item.  I guess there is no way around that?


Use the Tradesy label. The $10.50 gets baked into the price shown to buyers so they don’t feel as if they are getting charged shipping. If the item gets returned to you, you won’t be out the outbound shipping.


----------



## Michelle1x

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Use the Tradesy label. The $10.50 gets baked into the price shown to buyers so they don’t feel as if they are getting charged shipping. If the item gets returned to you, you won’t be out the outbound shipping.


I do that for the big stuff but for the little stuff do you still do that?  Buyers pay $10.50 for that label, which is a good deal - but reflected in the overall cost of the item to them.  What if something costs $4 to ship?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Michelle1x said:


> I do that for the big stuff but for the little stuff do you still do that?  Buyers pay $10.50 for that label, which is a good deal - but reflected in the overall cost of the item to them.  What if something costs $4 to ship?


Yes still do that.  Unless you're selling a $20 item.  Otherwise you will be out the shipping if it gets returned.  Most people buy on tradesy when there are codes anyway so they would be getting a discount from the site to offset the cost of the item.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I do that for the big stuff but for the little stuff do you still do that?  Buyers pay $10.50 for that label, which is a good deal - but reflected in the overall cost of the item to them.  What if something costs $4 to ship?


I pay for the $4 shipping on my own. It makes the overall price more attractive to the buyer and allows me to keep more of the money. So far, I haven't had any returns of these items.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That’s only part of the picture. If the item is authentic and as described but the buyer changes her mind or it doesn’t fit the buyer can sent the item back for a Tradesy credit. Tradesy used to keep those items to sell from their in house closets and the sellers would keep the money from the sale. The big uproar is that Tradesy is no longer keeping the items and is dumping them back on sellers even if the sellers went out of their way to accurately describe the item. If you are a large business seller and are cool with taking returns that’s all good, but for smaller sellers we have no option to opt out of the return program like on other sites.


Well I think we all should file complaints with the Federal Trade Commission because this smells like fraud. Think about it. 
We do all the work baiting buyers to buy something and Tradesy uses our merchandise as samples to rent out to them. We don't even have use of the money or get reimbursed for packing materials because Tradesy doesn't pay us for a month. Then if a buyer decides they no longer want the item - or used it or wore it for whatever event they "borrowed" it for - we NEVER get paid. Presuming the item is returned to us (and its been 2 weeks ad I STILL haven't been sent back my back - it is STILL waiting to be received at USPS so I am going to have to bring a consumer claim against Tradesy now at the State Attorney General's office PLUS file a claim with the USPS Inspector General's office - in the same condition we mailed it in (fat chance), then we are still out our time, cost of packing materials, and haven't had the item to use or list for sale for 2 months.
Meanwhile - Tradesy got paid for the item the day the buyer bought it - and STILL HAS OUR MONEY and NEVER LOSES OUR MONEY because it only gives the Buyer a SITE CREDIT. Doesn't that smell to anyone of fraud against sellers? 
Tradesy is taking in money for items it doesn't own, never owned and sellers are getting screwed out of their inventory while buyers are stuck with site credits. Meanwhile - I bet you THAT SALE is included in the sellers 1099 form so Tradesy can use it as a tax deduction at the end of the fiscal year on top of everything else.


----------



## Fullcloset

One_of_the_girls said:


> Well I think we all should file complaints with the Federal Trade Commission because this smells like fraud. Think about it.
> We do all the work baiting buyers to buy something and Tradesy uses our merchandise as samples to rent out to them. We don't even have use of the money or get reimbursed for packing materials because Tradesy doesn't pay us for a month. Then if a buyer decides they no longer want the item - or used it or wore it for whatever event they "borrowed" it for - we NEVER get paid. Presuming the item is returned to us (and its been 2 weeks ad I STILL haven't been sent back my back - it is STILL waiting to be received at USPS so I am going to have to bring a consumer claim against Tradesy now at the State Attorney General's office PLUS file a claim with the USPS Inspector General's office - in the same condition we mailed it in (fat chance), then we are still out our time, cost of packing materials, and haven't had the item to use or list for sale for 2 months.
> Meanwhile - Tradesy got paid for the item the day the buyer bought it - and STILL HAS OUR MONEY and NEVER LOSES OUR MONEY because it only gives the Buyer a SITE CREDIT. Doesn't that smell to anyone of fraud against sellers?
> Tradesy is taking in money for items it doesn't own, never owned and sellers are getting screwed out of their inventory while buyers are stuck with site credits. Meanwhile - I bet you THAT SALE is included in the sellers 1099 form so Tradesy can use it as a tax deduction at the end of the fiscal year on top of everything else.


Exactly right. In fact
Tradesy is running a pyramid scheme - using the sellers and buyers to launder money so their company looks healthy. 
They are stealing money for non existent product inventories because the products are no longer among their inventory since they've been shipped back to the sellers - but they have already gotten cash for it. They use the cash to pay investors and for operating expenses and give credit (monopoly money) to buyers. Meanwhile, they rely on the SELLERS to provide the inventory (free to Tradesy)  for buyers to use their credit on so whether or not Buyers keep or return the item - Tradesy gets paid for the item. 
Tradesy actually now does  BETTER by encouraging returns because they get the FULL CASH  PRICE for the item, instead of "just" their 25% COMMISSION..So they have CASH on their books - carry monopoly money credits on their books which only count against collectibles IF a BUYER uses them - and how many Buyers will just let the credit languish unused? A lot of them, especially if Tradesy starts losing inventory because sellers like me are fed up with spending so much time and effort to make nothing - or wind up with a loss. 
I wonder if Tradesy hires "stylists" and encourages their business partners and friends of staffers to buy items for returns so they can get the cash for it? I do think this new scheme needs to be investigated by the FEDS.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I pay for the $4 shipping on my own. It makes the overall price more attractive to the buyer and allows me to keep more of the money. So far, I haven't had any returns of these items.


Well you are talking about small items like scarfs and key chains which aren't worth returning and you can't claim doesn't fit or smells or whatever lame excuse buyers who can't measure themselves are using to return clothes and bags etc. It would be very hard to NOT AS DESCRIBED a key chain. Plus those little items are what Tradesy needs to lure buyers into their site because I guarantee a $4000 bag is NOT attracting the bulk of the people browsing. And because of Tradesy's $7.50 under $50 policy - I know I did - and I noticed a LOT of other sellers did - remove their listings under $50 from Tradesy so there are very few legit products at that price point.left.


----------



## Fullcloset

Michelle1x said:


> Question for thread, is there any advantage to listing items with $0 shipping charge (or high $$ shipping) - now that Tradesy is doing returns for items under $100?
> Most of my listings have $0 shipping because I list that way on eBay.  If Tradesy gets a return, I am out the initial outbound shipping for the item.  I guess there is no way around that?


Its under $150. And no because they will not reimburse you just like if you wrap the item in tissue and plastic - you are out your time, cost of supplies and shipping plus the time your product is taken out of circulation. But Tradesy got paid cash o ....if you continue to sell on Tradesy - why wouldn't you at least use their labels? Even if you could ship for $4. That's the buyer's problem and if 2 out 6 items are being returned - you are already losing money.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Well you are talking about small items like scarfs and key chains which aren't worth returning and you can't claim doesn't fit or smells or whatever lame excuse buyers who can't measure themselves are using to return clothes and bags etc. It would be very hard to NOT AS DESCRIBED a key chain. Plus those little items are what Tradesy needs to lure buyers into their site because I guarantee a $4000 bag is NOT attracting the bulk of the people browsing. And because of Tradesy's $7.50 under $50 policy - I know I did - and I noticed a LOT of other sellers did - remove their listings under $50 from Tradesy so there are very few legit products at that price point.left.


I do the opposite. I have a bunch of listings at $49.99. Paying 15% commission is better than nearly 20%. The buyers can only return those if I use Tradesy's label because then the total is over $50. I don't have any clothing listed anymore.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Couldn't Tradesy be sued for double dipping (i.e. return the seller's item and only issue site credit for the buyer)? I feel like that goes against their POS unless this has been changed. I haven't sold anything on Tradesy for the last 2 years and I am so glad I am done with them based on the comments made here.


----------



## rosetina

ThisVNchick said:


> Couldn't Tradesy be sued for double dipping (i.e. return the seller's item and only issue site credit for the buyer)? I feel like that goes against their POS unless this has been changed. I haven't sold anything on Tradesy for the last 2 years and I am so glad I am done with them based on the comments made here.



That is exactly what I was getting at in my previous post. They are rejecting items all for various reasons, like not able to determine fair market value, not as described, etc. And then denying buyers refunds for the same reasoning.

I contacted my sales manager stating this was unethical and likely illegal, and she said to me explicitly that in those situations of fair market price buyers were being offered full refunds. I can't imagine that she would just outright lie to me like that in writing. But I also really just don't believe them. The benefit to them is obvious, keep 100% of the sale. It is rare for gift cards to ever be used at exactly their value, people either spend more than their credit amount or less, always benefiting tradesy's pockets. I am planning to send an email to all their execs. I still have not received my funds from the 8th of this month. When one item was returned for "not being able to determine fair market value," they reversed a completely unrelated sale that never had any issues or return requests for any reason. I resent the money on the 12th, still haven't received it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

rosetina said:


> That is exactly what I was getting at in my previous post. They are rejecting items all for various reasons, like not able to determine fair market value, not as described, etc. And then denying buyers refunds for the same reasoning.
> 
> I contacted my sales manager stating this was unethical and likely illegal, and she said to me explicitly that in those situations of fair market price buyers were being offered full refunds. I can't imagine that she would just outright lie to me like that in writing. But I also really just don't believe them. The benefit to them is obvious, keep 100% of the sale. It is rare for gift cards to ever be used at exactly their value, people either spend more than their credit amount or less, always benefiting tradesy's pockets. I am planning to send an email to all their execs. I still have not received my funds from the 8th of this month. When one item was returned for "not being able to determine fair market value," they reversed a completely unrelated sale that never had any issues or return requests for any reason. I resent the money on the 12th, still haven't received it.



You should probably reach out to your buyer and see if she got a full refund. I highly doubt buyers are returning on the basis of "not a fair market price". At least when I buy, I do my research first and then buy. I buy what I feel I can afford. I don't think I've ever bought anything and then later said to myself, this isn't a fair market price. That thought just never crosses my mind. Either I know I can afford it (and buy it) or I can't (and move on).

I would bet that there are many cases of Tradesy double dipping. You just need to find a long list of people who have been affected, get together and file that class-action lawsuit!


----------



## BeenBurned

FTLOG! There's no such thing as "fair market value," especially on the types of items that are sold on Tradesy (as well as every other second hand market site). 

An item is worth what a buyer is willing and able to pay and what a seller will let it go for and *THAT* is "fair market value." 

Tradesy's way of thinking is that FMV is automatically reduced (for depreciation) from original retail. But I like to take an example that shows exactly the opposite. (This is clearly not intended to compare a car to clothing/shoes and accessories but intended to be a graphic example of how BS Tradesy's understand of FMV is.)

When Ford Motor Company first came out with its Mustang in 1964, the basic sticker price was $2,368. By Tradesy's calculations, the 55 year old car would now have a "fair market value" of about $10!

That's a far cry from this one, selling for over $24K: 
1964 Ford Mustang
Or this one for $63K: 
1964 Ford Mustang
In fact, this is the least expensive my quick search found at $12,950: 
1964 Ford Mustang


What I don't understand is why so many of you stay with Tradesy! I get why you may have originally started selling there with their low fees, not having to worry about taking returns, speedy payouts, etc. but every one of those reasons have changed and instead of showing displeasure by walking away, you just complain.

As long as they know you're still with them, they have no reason to try to fix their ways. 

JMHO.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> FTLOG! There's no such thing as "fair market value," especially on the types of items that are sold on Tradesy (as well as every other second hand market site).
> 
> An item is worth what a buyer is willing and able to pay and what a seller will let it go for and *THAT* is "fair market value."
> 
> Tradesy's way of thinking is that FMV is automatically reduced (for depreciation) from original retail. But I like to take an example that shows exactly the opposite. (This is clearly not intended to compare a car to clothing/shoes and accessories but intended to be a graphic example of how BS Tradesy's understand of FMV is.)
> 
> When Ford Motor Company first came out with its Mustang in 1964, the basic sticker price was $2,368. By Tradesy's calculations, the 55 year old car would now have a "fair market value" of about $10!
> 
> That's a far cry from this one, selling for over $24K:
> 1964 Ford Mustang
> Or this one for $63K:
> 1964 Ford Mustang
> In fact, this is the least expensive my quick search found at $12,950:
> 1964 Ford Mustang
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is why so many of you stay with Tradesy! I get why you may have originally started selling there with their low fees, not having to worry about taking returns, speedy payouts, etc. but every one of those reasons have changed and instead of showing displeasure by walking away, you just complain.
> 
> As long as they know you're still with them, they have no reason to try to fix their ways.
> 
> JMHO.


the only reason I'm still there is because I want my items to sell and the more venues I use, the greater chances I have of that happening.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> the only reason I'm still there is because I want my items to sell and the more venues I use, the greater chances I have of that happening.


I do get that. I really do! But it's still giving Tradesy tacit approval for the way they conduct themselves. 

I tend to (often) bite myself in the butt because I'll boycott sites and businesses if I don't like the way they do business.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

rosetina said:


> That is exactly what I was getting at in my previous post. They are rejecting items all for various reasons, like not able to determine fair market value, not as described, etc. And then denying buyers refunds for the same reasoning.
> 
> I contacted my sales manager stating this was unethical and likely illegal, and she said to me explicitly that in those situations of fair market price buyers were being offered full refunds. I can't imagine that she would just outright lie to me like that in writing. But I also really just don't believe them. The benefit to them is obvious, keep 100% of the sale. It is rare for gift cards to ever be used at exactly their value, people either spend more than their credit amount or less, always benefiting tradesy's pockets. I am planning to send an email to all their execs. I still have not received my funds from the 8th of this month. When one item was returned for "not being able to determine fair market value," they reversed a completely unrelated sale that never had any issues or return requests for any reason. I resent the money on the 12th, still haven't received it.


Why did they reverse an unrelated sale rather than just not release the earnings from the returned sale?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> the only reason I'm still there is because I want my items to sell and the more venues I use, the greater chances I have of that happening.


I think for you it makes sense if most of your items are under $50 so they’re final sale. For non-final sale items, yeah you might have a sale but there’s always the chance of it being reversed weeks to months later so there’s no peace of mind.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Fullcloset said:


> Exactly right. In fact
> Tradesy is running a pyramid scheme - using the sellers and buyers to launder money so their company looks healthy.
> They are stealing money for non existent product inventories because the products are no longer among their inventory since they've been shipped back to the sellers - but they have already gotten cash for it. They use the cash to pay investors and for operating expenses and give credit (monopoly money) to buyers. Meanwhile, they rely on the SELLERS to provide the inventory (free to Tradesy)  for buyers to use their credit on so whether or not Buyers keep or return the item - Tradesy gets paid for the item.
> Tradesy actually now does  BETTER by encouraging returns because they get the FULL CASH  PRICE for the item, instead of "just" their 25% COMMISSION..So they have CASH on their books - carry monopoly money credits on their books which only count against collectibles IF a BUYER uses them - and how many Buyers will just let the credit languish unused? A lot of them, especially if Tradesy starts losing inventory because sellers like me are fed up with spending so much time and effort to make nothing - or wind up with a loss.
> I wonder if Tradesy hires "stylists" and encourages their business partners and friends of staffers to buy items for returns so they can get the cash for it? I do think this new scheme needs to be investigated by the FEDS.


Sounds dicey. If buyers dont get $ back then sellers shouldnt be getting stuck with returns. Site credits means Tradesy still carries their original commissions as profits until and if the site credits are used. Are items unavailable for sale still coming up in searches. If so they are probably still counted in their inventory. Sounds liked cooked ooks. Sellers that have had listings prior to this change should at least have been given the right to decline to accept returns and have their items all marked as final sale then let the buyer decide if they want to still buy. Tradesy wants to continue saying they allow all returns for no reason but placing the risk on the seller. Sellers who deem not to opt out and agree to take returns should be offered a commission reduction. Fair is fair.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I have had some success on Poshmark.  If you want to PM me your closet name I am happy to look at it and see if I can offer any suggestions.


I was spending more time playing stupid social share and party games on Posh then any other platform and sell nothing on Posh but other platforms I spend zero time on after the initial listing have sales so I am no longer player posher games.  lol.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I think for you it makes sense if most of your items are under $50 so they’re final sale. For non-final sale items, yeah you might have a sale but there’s always the chance of it being reversed weeks to months later so there’s no peace of mind.


Except I am not willing to let my things fo that cheap. I do hold my breath though after each sale for 2 mths likeI did when I sold on Ebay which I stopped selling on because it was too stressful with too many risks and crummy buyers. It seems Tradesy is following that approach but the only thing that saves them is the returns still go through them which at least saves the seller from getting empty boxes or dirty laundry back or having return packages redirected on them etc.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I ordered a bag last Thursday and as of this morning, the seller says she still hasn't received the shipping kit from Tradesy. Is this normal? Can I ask her to change the shipping method at this point?


----------



## whateve

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I ordered a bag last Thursday and as of this morning, the seller says she still hasn't received the shipping kit from Tradesy. Is this normal? Can I ask her to change the shipping method at this point?


Yes, that's normal. Depending on where your seller is, it could take a week for her to get the shipping kit. I believe it is too late for her to change the shipping method. In the future, you should ask sellers if they are going to be using the shipping kit, and encourage them to use the label instead. It will reduce the cost a bit.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

whateve said:


> Yes, that's normal. Depending on where your seller is, it could take a week for her to get the shipping kit. I believe it is too late for her to change the shipping method. In the future, you should ask sellers if they are going to be using the shipping kit, and encourage them to use the label instead. It will reduce the cost a bit.


I wish I'd known to check on that before I placed this order. I've bought a few things on there and have never run into this before. I'm not in a rush for it, but it would be nice to not have to likely wait at least 2 weeks for something that's already paid for. I guess I'll know for next time.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I recently sold a pair of Chanel shoes that are no longer on the Chanel website as they are from last year. The box had the price on them and I sold them for about $250 less then retail. They told me that they couldn't figure out the market value and returned them to me. I asked why that is since the price is very obviously printed on the shoe box. They told me that the price printed on the box is not valid and they must be able to confirm that online or on a competitors website. I find this bizarre.


----------



## Love Of My Life

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I recently sold a pair of Chanel shoes that are no longer on the Chanel website as they are from last year. The box had the price on them and I sold them for about $250 less then retail. They told me that they couldn't figure out the market value and returned them to me. I asked why that is since the price is very obviously printed on the shoe box. They told me that the price printed on the box is not valid and they must be able to confirm that online or on a competitors website. I find this bizarre.



Bizarre for sure.. its obvious their knowledge is limited...


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I recently sold a pair of Chanel shoes that are no longer on the Chanel website as they are from last year. The box had the price on them and I sold them for about $250 less then retail. They told me that they couldn't figure out the market value and returned them to me. I asked why that is since the price is very obviously printed on the shoe box. They told me that the price printed on the box is not valid and they must be able to confirm that online or on a competitors website. I find this bizarre.


If they can't find it, that is because it is sold out everywhere so yours should be worth more than retail!


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Except I am not willing to let my things fo that cheap. I do hold my breath though after each sale for 2 mths likeI did when I sold on Ebay which I stopped selling on because it was too stressful with too many risks and crummy buyers. It seems Tradesy is following that approach but the only thing that saves them is the returns still go through them which at least saves the seller from getting empty boxes or dirty laundry back or having return packages redirected on them etc.


I stress a little more over ebay sales than Tradesy's because of all the scammers. Ebay basically takes returns for any reason and sticks the seller with the shipping costs both ways, since any SNAD claim on ebay is always approved in the buyer's favor. At least on Tradesy if they return it to me, they pay the shipping. I have gotten someone's garbage back in a return on ebay, but at least they believed me and allowed me to keep the money as a courtesy. It was a small amount. I bet they wouldn't do that for a large amount. Another time a buyer only returned part of the order and ebay forced me to give a complete refund.


----------



## LL777

How can you see if the buyer initiated a return?


----------



## GemsBerry

LL777 said:


> How can you see if the buyer initiated a return?


If it's within 4 days, in your Payouts you will see clock icon (inspection hold) in green for the order if the item is not being returned by buyer. if she initiated return it will be in grey color. But who knows, return can happen at the end of 4th day or even after 4 days for some reasons (authenticity concerns or whatever buyer pulls in).
Later on, if you click on your sold items, click view original listing. If it shows in your closet, it's kinda not returned. If it shows active and available for sale (even with your original pics and description) the buyer is reselling it. If it shows in one of Tradesy's closets it was returned after all and it can be sent back to you.
At least it used to be like that, I'm not sure about now when Tradesy cleaned all of their closets.


----------



## LL777

GemsBerry said:


> If it's within 4 days, in your Payouts you will see clock icon (inspection hold) in green for the order if the item is not being returned by buyer. if she initiated return it will be in grey color. But who knows, return can happen at the end of 4th day or even after 4 days for some reasons (authenticity concerns or whatever buyer pulls in).
> Later on, if you click on your sold items, click view original listing. If it shows in your closet, it's kinda not returned. If it shows active and available for sale (even with your original pics and description) the buyer is reselling it. If it shows in one of Tradesy's closets it was returned after all and it can be sent back to you.
> At least it used to be like that, I'm not sure about now when Tradesy cleaned all of their closets.


Thank you


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know if there is a maximum weight on the Tradesy shipping label?  I want to sell some Hunter boots and those are about 7 lbs.  The poshmark label is limited at 5 lbs, I don't see anything on Tradesy


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know if there is a maximum weight on the Tradesy shipping label?  I want to sell some Hunter boots and those are about 7 lbs.  The poshmark label is limited at 5 lbs, I don't see anything on Tradesy


I've shipped boots and a briefcase with the Tradesy label. There wasn't any problem.


----------



## laurie00

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know if there is a maximum weight on the Tradesy shipping label?  I want to sell some Hunter boots and those are about 7 lbs.  The poshmark label is limited at 5 lbs, I don't see anything on Tradesy


I've sent a piece of carry on luggage with no issue so I think you'd be fine.


----------



## hillaryhath

... WOW.  I hadn't used Tradesy for over a year over some bs about me "owing" them money for two products I purchased and according to them they were charged back.  They weren't.

So I was blocked from the site but I had some closet cleaning to do and didn't trust Poshmark with two LV Agendas I wanted to sell, based on horror stories I heard in the past (I did recently sell them with no problems on Posh though).  I'm savvy enough to get around blocks and other bumps in the road and created a new account and sold a Rebecca Minkoff two weeks ago and I'm still waiting to be paid.  Luckily it was only $20.00.  I pulled the rest of my listings after deciding something fishy was going on and a quick google search earlier showed me I was beyond right with my intuition.  Holy crap.  I hope you all get your money back.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

One_of_the_girls said:


> Sounds dicey. If buyers dont get $ back then sellers shouldnt be getting stuck with returns. Site credits means Tradesy still carries their original commissions as profits until and if the site credits are used. Are items unavailable for sale still coming up in searches. If so they are probably still counted in their inventory. Sounds liked cooked ooks. Sellers that have had listings prior to this change should at least have been given the right to decline to accept returns and have their items all marked as final sale then let the buyer decide if they want to still buy. Tradesy wants to continue saying they allow all returns for no reason but placing the risk on the seller. Sellers who deem not to opt out and agree to take returns should be offered a commission reduction. Fair is fair.


I agree they should just let sellers decide whether or not they want to list an item final sale and let the buyer decide if it is worth the risk to them to buy. I still make plenty of sales on Poshmark and eBay where all my stuff is final sale.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

*PLEASE DO NOT SELL YOUR LUXURY ITEMS ON TRADESY!!! And if you do, use caution!!! *

I recently posted my louboutins for sale for “fair market value”. Meaning, I looked up previous sales of the same exact shoe I wanted to sell. A seller had posted the same pair (in a different size) for $750 which sold on Tradesy. Another seller posted the same pair and the same size for $962 and sold on Tradesy!!! Again, another exact  pair (different size) was sold for $898 on Tradesy. So, because my shoes were practically brand new, I decided to sell for almost a lower amount that the other shoes sold for.... thinking that $740 was reasonable and fair, right? Well...

I shipped my shoes and was going to get a cash out of around $576 by the end of August with Tradesy keeping 19.8% of the final selling fee plus an additional 2.9% transfer fee to deposit the $740 listing price into my bank account (740 listing price +10.50 for shipping that the buyer pays - 19.8% sellers fee - 2.9% transfer fee = $576.27 for me to keep). Ok I said... $576 ($740 + Tradesy shipping fee for the buyer) is a great deal for both the buyer and seller. Buyer gets practically brand new shoes and pays less than what I did. Mind you, I wore them once for a couple of hours basically sitting down the whole time, has very minimal scuffs on the red sole (everything was disclosed in the description with lots of photos... their email shown below also states that my description of the shoes are accurate) so $576 is fair (we all know sellers always get the short end of the stick in terms of getting a good portion of your money back on items). I was fine with the amount I was getting until today when everything changed...

I received an email from Tradesy stating that the buyer is returning the shoes and Tradesy cannot keep the shoes per their return policy because... they “cannot validate the fair market value”

Really??? You can not validate a fair market value on a pair of the same exact shoes you sold for $750, $898 AND $962 on your OWN website? Makes so sense!!! I am completely baffled by it. They not only wasted my time, they took away the chance for others, who were interested in my shoes on other selling platforms, to purchase!!!!

Never again will I ever sell on Tradesy.
I am so pissed that I have taken down every single item I have listed on Tradesy (over $5k. worth). They will never have and make money off my sales and I will never make a purchase with them, ever.

Sellers please steer clear from incompetent Tradesy or use extreme caution when selling your luxury items. 

On the plus side, I’ve had no problems with Poshmark and eBay so I will continue to list my items there.

Photos below for proof:


This was the email they sent me: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




These are the shoes I sold which are now being returned back to me because they couldn’t “validate a fair market value” (bull)



These were my earnings:



These were the shoes that sold for $750


These are the ones that sold for $962!!



These sold for $898



As you can see, my listing was *below fair market value!
*
I have been trying to contact them via phone and email all day to no avail. At this point, I don’t care about the money (I just hope the buyer is trustworthy and didn’t wear my shoes and damage it before returning them).

It’s all about the principle of it all. They cannot state that they can’t validate a fair market value when they themselves had listings on their own website that sold for more money than what I had sold the exact same item for. I have contacted my attorney and he said that I could and have every right to file a lawsuit against them because of the proof I have compiled.

Sellers: just do yourselves a favor and stay away from Tradesy. They’re already under scrutiny for violating several federal, state and local laws!!!!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> View attachment 4493962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s no strong class action unfortunately. Tradesy has covered its butt but adding to its TOS that it reserves the right to return an item to a seller FOR ANY REASON. The answer is to no longer sell on Tradesy. When enough sellers leave they will have to change their policies or they will go out of business and buyers will follow the sellers to other sites.


I think that if enough people join the class action lawsuit, it would be enough to file a case and at least try. Remember, Tradesy is already under fire for violating several federal, state and local laws... a class action would the be icing on the cake for them to force them to either change their stupid policies or force them to shut down!


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know what the commission is for pro sellers? This does not apply to me, but I’m interested in buying an item from a pro seller and the price on their own website is higher than on Tradesy.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Seuk Seuk said:


> I think that if enough people join the class action lawsuit, it would be enough to file a case and at least try. Remember, Tradesy is already under fire for violating several federal, state and local laws... a class action would the be icing on the cake for them to force them to either change their stupid policies or force them to shut down!


Class actions are brought on contingency by plaintiffs’ class action firms. The firms will not put in the work to file a case if they do not think there is a strong case, because then they will have done a bunch of work for nothing. I used to work for one such firm.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Seuk Seuk said:


> I think that if enough people join the class action lawsuit, it would be enough to file a case and at least try. Remember, Tradesy is already under fire for violating several federal, state and local laws... a class action would the be icing on the cake for them to force them to either change their stupid policies or force them to shut down!


They also added to their TOS that they reserve the right to return an item to a seller for any reason. So they have covered themselves. The answer is to pull all listings from Tradesy. When there’s nothing good left for buyers to buy they will be forced out of business.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Class actions are brought on contingency by plaintiffs’ class action firms. The firms will not put in the work to file a case if they do not think there is a strong case, because then they will have done a bunch of work for nothing. I used to work for one such firm.


I already know that. This is why I have contacted my lawyer. He’s investigating them and their practices. He also has a copy of this entire thread as well as all the complaints and violations against them. 

I’ve pulled everything from Tradesy. They replied back to me with a bs excuse as to why they won’t keep the return. They contradicted themselves in that email (which was their excuse to return it) so I forwarded that to my lawyer as well. Tradesy is a complete scam. I will never do business with them ever again and I’ll continue to tell everyone I know not to shop or sell with them.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Seuk Seuk said:


> I already know that. This is why I have contacted my lawyer. He’s investigating them and their practices. He also has a copy of this entire thread as well as all the complaints and violations against them.
> 
> I’ve pulled everything from Tradesy. They replied back to me with a bs excuse as to why they won’t keep the return. They contradicted themselves in that email (which was their excuse to return it) so I forwarded that to my lawyer as well. Tradesy is a complete scam. I will never do business with them ever again and I’ll continue to tell everyone I know not to shop or sell with them.



That sounds like a good course of action!  I had previously pulled all my non final sale items and only left up a few final sale items like swim. Some have sold but they are dragging out the payouts to after their stated timelines and I have had to call them twice to have my funds finally transferred to my bank account. As soon as my last 2 sales get paid out I will be pulling the rest of my listings and closing my closet completely. I will also no longer support them as a buyer either.


----------



## GemsBerry

Seuk Seuk said:


> *PLEASE DO NOT SELL YOUR LUXURY ITEMS ON TRADESY!!! And if you do, use caution!!! *
> 
> I recently posted my louboutins for sale for “fair market value”. Meaning, I looked up previous sales of the same exact shoe I wanted to sell. A seller had posted the same pair (in a different size) for $750 which sold on Tradesy. Another seller posted the same pair and the same size for $962 and sold on Tradesy!!! Again, another exact  pair (different size) was sold for $898 on Tradesy. So, because my shoes were practically brand new, I decided to sell for almost a lower amount that the other shoes sold for.... thinking that $740 was reasonable and fair, right? Well...
> 
> I shipped my shoes and was going to get a cash out of around $576 by the end of August with Tradesy keeping 19.8% of the final selling fee plus an additional 2.9% transfer fee to deposit the $740 listing price into my bank account (740 listing price +10.50 for shipping that the buyer pays - 19.8% sellers fee - 2.9% transfer fee = $576.27 for me to keep). Ok I said... $576 ($740 + Tradesy shipping fee for the buyer) is a great deal for both the buyer and seller. Buyer gets practically brand new shoes and pays less than what I did. Mind you, I wore them once for a couple of hours basically sitting down the whole time, has very minimal scuffs on the red sole (everything was disclosed in the description with lots of photos... their email shown below also states that my description of the shoes are accurate) so $576 is fair (we all know sellers always get the short end of the stick in terms of getting a good portion of your money back on items). I was fine with the amount I was getting until today when everything changed...
> 
> I received an email from Tradesy stating that the buyer is returning the shoes and Tradesy cannot keep the shoes per their return policy because... they “cannot validate the fair market value”
> 
> Really??? You can not validate a fair market value on a pair of the same exact shoes you sold for $750, $898 AND $962 on your OWN website? Makes so sense!!! I am completely baffled by it. They not only wasted my time, they took away the chance for others, who were interested in my shoes on other selling platforms, to purchase!!!!
> 
> Never again will I ever sell on Tradesy.
> I am so pissed that I have taken down every single item I have listed on Tradesy (over $5k. worth). They will never have and make money off my sales and I will never make a purchase with them, ever.
> 
> Sellers please steer clear from incompetent Tradesy or use extreme caution when selling your luxury items.
> 
> On the plus side, I’ve had no problems with Poshmark and eBay so I will continue to list my items there.
> 
> Photos below for proof:
> 
> 
> This was the email they sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516903
> 
> 
> These are the shoes I sold which are now being returned back to me because they couldn’t “validate a fair market value” (bull)
> View attachment 4516963
> 
> 
> These were my earnings:
> View attachment 4516904
> 
> 
> These were the shoes that sold for $750
> View attachment 4516902
> 
> These are the ones that sold for $962!!
> View attachment 4516906
> 
> 
> These sold for $898
> View attachment 4516949
> 
> 
> As you can see, my listing was *below fair market value!
> *
> I have been trying to contact them via phone and email all day to no avail. At this point, I don’t care about the money (I just hope the buyer is trustworthy and didn’t wear my shoes and damage it before returning them).
> 
> It’s all about the principle of it all. They cannot state that they can’t validate a fair market value when they themselves had listings on their own website that sold for more money than what I had sold the exact same item for. I have contacted my attorney and he said that I could and have every right to file a lawsuit against them because of the proof I have compiled.
> 
> Sellers: just do yourselves a favor and stay away from Tradesy. They’re already under scrutiny for violating several federal, state and local laws!!!!


Suggested price is a complete BS. it went from irrelevant to insane. Like if I list a bag for 40% off retail they suggest 70% off or something. Yesterday I was listing Tiffany gold pendant NWOT. it retails for $3200 (and price only increases each year). Tradesy suggested to adjust price to recommended $132.
I even did the math. So after commission I'll only make 3% of retail price.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The answer is to pull all listings from Tradesy. When there’s nothing good left for buyers to buy they will be forced out of business.


^^^^ This! 



Seuk Seuk said:


> I already know that. This is why I have contacted my lawyer. He’s investigating them and their practices. He also has a copy of this entire thread as well as all the complaints and violations against them.
> 
> I’ve pulled everything from Tradesy. They replied back to me with a bs excuse as to why they won’t keep the return. They contradicted themselves in that email (which was their excuse to return it) so I forwarded that to my lawyer as well. Tradesy is a complete scam. I will never do business with them ever again and I’ll continue to tell everyone I know not to shop or sell with them.


IMO, you are throwing good money after bad. Unless that lawyer is your husband, wife, partner, family member or loved one who is doing the work for free, you are shoveling sand against the tide. (I can't believe some attorney is going to spend time reading through 742 pages of complaints (and compliments)!) And if an attorney is charging you $300+ per hour, I question the ethics! 

While I don't disagree that Tradesy's business practices are unprofessional, underhanded, sneaky, sleezy and other negative adjectives, what they are doing is NOT illegal and you have no case against them. 

If you are unhappy with the way a company does business, WALK AWAY! In this post I made nearly 3 years ago, I did just what I am preaching: 
*Anyone Ever Buy and/or Sell on Tradesy?*


----------



## jmc3007

it goes without saying since I first joined Tradesy in '15, changes and new policies are afoot and folks should expect returns to be punted back with them. there're other platforms for reselling, each to her own as to what works best and suits her temperament. there's a lot of noise since the modified return approach was implemented around the spring of this year.

you can go to the eBay thread and read about the crazy scams and issues sellers have encountered over the years, or come here and read about unfair the returns are compared to the earlier days when Tradesy was a startup. to their credit, their returns to me have been well packaged, and I have never gotten an empty box or a rock in lieu of the actual item like scary stories I have heard about here. reselling goes on with different flavors and formats and that's that.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That sounds like a good course of action!  I had previously pulled all my non final sale items and only left up a few final sale items like swim. Some have sold but they are dragging out the payouts to after their stated timelines and I have had to call them twice to have my funds finally transferred to my bank account. As soon as my last 2 sales get paid out I will be pulling the rest of my listings and closing my closet completely. I will also no longer support them as a buyer either.


Yeah that’s just not right. You shouldn’t have to keep calling them to release what is legally and rightfully yours. They need to go by their own regulations! If we agree to wait up to 21 days to have them release funds to the sellers, then they should comply with that timeframe, not drag it out longer because they feel like they can. I believe that if we get enough people to realize all the shadiness going on with that company, they’ll stop doing business with them and ultimately can shut them down so they can’t continue to screw us the way they have been. The amount of people who have been victimized by Tradesy is beyond my comprehension. I honestly don’t know how they’re still in business.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^^ This!
> 
> 
> IMO, you are throwing good money after bad. Unless that lawyer is your husband, wife, partner, family member or loved one who is doing the work for free, you are shoveling sand against the tide. (I can't believe some attorney is going to spend time reading through 742 pages of complaints (and compliments)!) And if an attorney is charging you $300+ per hour, I question the ethics!
> 
> While I don't disagree that Tradesy's business practices are unprofessional, underhanded, sneaky, sleezy and other negative adjectives, what they are doing is NOT illegal and you have no case against them.
> 
> If you are unhappy with the way a company does business, WALK AWAY! In this post I made nearly 3 years ago, I did just what I am preaching:
> *Anyone Ever Buy and/or Sell on Tradesy?*


The lawyer I have is a family member and isn’t charging me, otherwise I wouldn’t even have bothered to say anything... furthermore, I am not the first client to complain about Tradesy’s unethical practices to him. In fact, what my problem is with them is nothing compared to his other clients... Imagine that! Something way worse is going on and people are being screwed left and right with that company and have been for quite some time. 

When I called my lawyer, he said I wasn’t the first person to contact him and I certainly won’t be the last until this business gets shut down permanently (they’ve had multiple violations in the past so that’s already a whammy for them). He as well as his firm have been investigating them since 2017 I believe he said. 

When I sent him this link, he already knew about it... go figure. Complaints have been filed left and right just this year alone. My issue holds no merit in filing a suit with them... legally I have nothing to show besides a bunch of their bs and a contradiction made by them on an email which doesn’t really prove anything but their incompetency. However, my lawyer wanted everything that they’ve sent me and my complaint to keep on file anyway. 

If there is substantial evidence proving that Tradesy is in violation (again) by one (or more) of his clients that are having serious issues with Tradesy, something could come from it. Slip ups happen, even with companies like Tradesy where they use bs verbiage to cover their behinds, it just takes one screw up on their end to make an actual case. There are always loopholes to any legal binding contract, you and/or a lawyer just have to find it! In the meantime, my lawyer said that he hopes that Tradesy doesn’t go bankrupt by then lol. 

Anyway, I just needed to vent because I was so frustrated with how Tradesy operates. I’ve already walked away... I pulled all my listings yesterday.  I’m just waiting for my return to be delivered then I’m deleting my Tradesy account for good.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

GemsBerry said:


> Suggested price is a complete BS. it went from irrelevant to insane. Like if I list a bag for 40% off retail they suggest 70% off or something. Yesterday I was listing Tiffany gold pendant NWOT. it retails for $3200 (and price only increases each year). Tradesy suggested to adjust price to recommended $132.
> I even did the math. So after commission I'll only make 3% of retail price.


 It’s a complete scam. I wouldn’t list any of your items on Tradesy. I’ve never had an issue with posh or eBay for that matter. Always get my money quick, never get returns back and the best part, I get the money I want for my items. Done and done.


----------



## jmc3007

Seuk Seuk said:


> It’s a complete scam. I wouldn’t list any of your items on Tradesy. I’ve never had an issue with posh or eBay for that matter. Always get my money quick, never get returns back and the best part, I get the money I want for my items. Done and done.


Rock on then with Posh and eBay, those work best for you I hear loud and clear. They get their own threads here as well, attracting both fans and detractors.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

jmc3007 said:


> Rock on then with Posh and eBay, those work best for you I hear loud and clear. They get their own threads here as well, attracting both fans and detractors.


I think all reselling websites have positive and negative aspects about them. 

eBay doesn’t deal with buyer and seller disputes (unless the buyer or seller escalates it in which case, eBay will then insert themselves). This gives the seller a chance to make things right with the buyer. 

I have only had one issue with eBay recently regarding authenticity. Buyer claimed that a Chanel handbag I sold to her was not authentic even though I provided a photocopy of my original receipt and mailed it to her with the bag along with the actual authenticity card. However, eBay has partnered up with real authentication so, eBay advised me to use the authentication service before I am forced to accept a return (they can force a return if the buyer claims SNAD regardless if you state that you do not accept returns).  I paid $20 and had it come back stating that my bag was authentic. eBay was in my favor and closed the case immediately because of the proof. The buyer was not able to continue with the claim and I was able to keep my earnings.

I think eBay sells your luxury goods on your behalf as well if I’m not mistaken but I’ve never used the service. 

I will have to say though, it’s risky to buy/sell on any platform. The only good thing Tradesy has to offer is that if a buyer returns, your item goes straight to them for inspection... however, I have yet to see what condition my item is in after the return as I haven’t gotten it back yet so we shall see. 

I haven’t had any issues on posh (yet) so I will continue to use those platforms until something better comes along.


----------



## luxebae4ever

How long has it taken you to receive your funds after you initiated the withdrawal? I made a withdrawal on 8/7 and it’s already been 8 days. The website says up to 7 days. I’m worried they won’t pay me on time. Can anyone let me know? Thank you.


----------



## Joyjoy7

bby90210 said:


> How long has it taken you to receive your funds after you initiated the withdrawal? I made a withdrawal on 8/7 and it’s already been 8 days. The website says up to 7 days. I’m worried they won’t pay me on time. Can anyone let me know? Thank you.


Sadly, It takes 7 business days, weekends not included.


----------



## luxebae4ever

I


Joyjoy7 said:


> Sadly, It takes 7 business days, weekends not included.


It’s been 8 business days for me already


----------



## EGBDF

bby90210 said:


> How long has it taken you to receive your funds after you initiated the withdrawal? I made a withdrawal on 8/7 and it’s already been 8 days. The website says up to 7 days. I’m worried they won’t pay me on time. Can anyone let me know? Thank you.


My last withdrawal took 14 total days .


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

bby90210 said:


> How long has it taken you to receive your funds after you initiated the withdrawal? I made a withdrawal on 8/7 and it’s already been 8 days. The website says up to 7 days. I’m worried they won’t pay me on time. Can anyone let me know? Thank you.


I was already past the 7th business day on my last two with no movement and had to call CS to get it released. I think they are on their last legs. This is why after my remaining two clear I am pulling the last few items I have kept up on the site (final sale only).


----------



## luxebae4ever

EGBDF said:


> My last withdrawal took 14 total days .



Wow 14 days???? That’s crazy. Mercari and Poshmark only take 2 days...


----------



## luxebae4ever

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I was already past the 7th business day on my last two with no movement and had to call CS to get it released. I think they are on their last legs. This is why after my remaining two clear I am pulling the last few items I have kept up on the site (final sale only).



I think I’ll have to call their customer service as well. I also removed all my listings but still have pending transactions which total to about $2.5k that needs to go into my checking account. Praying I will get all my money back!!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

bby90210 said:


> I think I’ll have to call their customer service as well. I also removed all my listings but still have pending transactions which total to about $2.5k that needs to go into my checking account. Praying I will get all my money back!!


Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I had already removed all my expensive stuff and last two outstanding sales only total $160. But I obviously still want my money.  :/. 

It appears from this thread there are still people listing on Tradesy despite all the issues so hopefully they’ll be around long enough for your money to clear.


----------



## laurie00

bby90210 said:


> Wow 14 days???? That’s crazy. Mercari and Poshmark only take 2 days...


It took me 15 days for the last one and I had to call on day 15. They then released the funds for 3 pending transfers that had gone longer than the 7 days.


----------



## jmc3007

Heads up - sales tax starting Sept 1st


----------



## MarieNYC

jmc3007 said:


> Heads up - sales tax starting Sept 1st



So how does this work? For example when I shop at  Barneys and have items shipped to me they don’t charge me tax because there is no barneys in my state. Does that mean that if the seller is not in my state then I don’t have to pay tax?

Thanks


----------



## jmc3007

You must not have shopped in a while lol. There was a Supreme Court decision in 2018 that struck down the location tax approach and now every retailer within 50 states has to apply their local jurisdiction tax rate. eBay started taxing back in June based on your shipping address. It’s no longer optional based on sellers and where they maybe based.


----------



## MarieNYC

jmc3007 said:


> You must not have shopped in a while lol. There was a Supreme Court decision in 2018 that struck down the location tax approach and now every retailer within 50 states has to apply their local jurisdiction tax rate. eBay started taxing back in June based on your shipping address. It’s no longer optional based on sellers and where they maybe based.



Interesting. I sent it to my CT home and there is local tax but bergdorf and barneys both didn’t change me tax. Well they never have (this was just last week). Weird!


----------



## jmc3007

Their software isn’t upgraded yet but surely the states will come looking for their share. https://tax.kpmg.us/content/dam/tax/en/taxwatch/pdfs/2018/salt-wayfair-brochure.pdf


----------



## Jypsi

bby90210 said:


> How long has it taken you to receive your funds after you initiated the withdrawal? I made a withdrawal on 8/7 and it’s already been 8 days. The website says up to 7 days. I’m worried they won’t pay me on time. Can anyone let me know? Thank you.



I thought I’d share an experience I just had with Tradsey this week.  I have sold a couple small Hermes items on the site but typically sell my used Hermes bags on eBay.  I decided to list a near-pristine Birkin 35 in Bleu Nuit Togo with GHW on both Tradesy and eBay since some buyers may prefer one site over the other. The price was set higher on tradesy since their fees are higher, but same pics details, etc on both sites.  I was notified that the bag sold and they needed additional verification that the bag was authentic. They asked for a variety of pictures and copy of the receipt if I had it, which I did.  No problem as that’s great they are trying to protect buyers...3 days later and no word, which was super irritating since I had removed the listing from eBay and I felt it was extremely inconsiderate for the buyer to have to wait to get their bag.   When you spend more than $10k on a bag, you typically want to see it in this lifetime. During this time I’m communicating with the buyer on what’s going on and even emailing tradesy since their phones are always closed.   At this point I wonder if I will even get paid once the buyer gets that bag and since no one can be reached, how would I even resolve this.  Ironically, I thought to myself this is the last time I’m listing on site with such a slow process. Then, I get a message from THE BUYER, not even Tradesy that the sale has been canceled due to authentication issues and they’d let him know if they come to a different conclusion.  I was in shock because the bag is authentic and I even have a receipt.    So I’m posting this for a few reasons. First, Tradesy’s authenticators don’t know what they’re doing.  So if I’m a current or past buyer, I’d be majorly concerned that they may have made a mistake saying something is real when it’s not since they don’t know the tell-tale signs of Hermes craftsmanship.  I definitely don’t support the sale of a bag if an authenticator has any question it’s real BUT when an item is real and they don’t even know it, that’s more of a red flag to me than if they makes a mistake on a great fake. Secondly, if I’m a seller, I’ve just wasted my time listing an item, communicating with a buyer, removing listings from other sites, and have been accused (not even directly!) that my item isn’t real.  When were these people going to give ME the courtesy of being told the sale was canceled. Had the buyer not notified me, I would still be waiting to hear shipping instructions. Lol. Anyway, Buyers and Sellers beware.  Some layman is deciding whether your bag is real and it’s basically a toss of a coin on what he decides.


----------



## jmc3007

sorry to hear about the wait and hassle. it very well might have come down to your sales history with Tradesy. I've sold Hermes items in the past with them, small as well as big ticket items including Birkin. I didn't run into any obstacle like what you described.

re cancellation - your item would have been removed from your closet (under sold section), there's a way to tell if you knew how to look. sometimes my sales have been cancelled when they buyers couldn't be verified. the item would reemerge in my closet without any communication or explanation. technically you didn't have sale until the transaction was confirmed first by them and then by you.


----------



## Jypsi

jmc3007 said:


> sorry to hear about the wait and hassle. it very well might have come down to your sales history with Tradesy. I've sold Hermes items in the past with them, small as well as big ticket items. I didn't run into any obstacle like what you described.
> 
> re cancellation - your item would have been removed from your closet (under sold section), there's a way to tell if you knew how to look. sometimes my sales have been cancelled when they buyers couldn't be verified. the item would reemerge my closet without any communication or explanation attached.



Thanks for the thoughts.  The sale was removed.  I looked after I got a message from the buyer.  I'm all for protecting buyers from fakes as I would be miserable if I purchased one too.  But to have no communications given or returned even when authenticity is in question or when a sales is canceled, just reeks of unprofessionalism.   But again, to me the biggest issue is that if Tradesy doesn't know what a real Hermes bag looks like, buyers really can't rely on them to tell them when something is a real or not.  Hopefully my experience is an isolated incident, but it sounds like others have issues with communicating with them and getting paid.  I probably dodged a bullet.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Jypsi said:


> Thanks for the thoughts.  The sale was removed.  I looked after I got a message from the buyer.  I'm all for protecting buyers from fakes as I would be miserable if I purchased one too.  But to have no communications given or returned even when authenticity is in question or when a sales is canceled, just reeks of unprofessionalism.   But again, to me the biggest issue is that if Tradesy doesn't know what a real Hermes bag looks like, buyers really can't rely on them to tell them when something is a real or not.  Hopefully my experience is an isolated incident, but it sounds like others have issues with communicating with them and getting paid.  I probably dodged a bullet.


I think you probably did dodge a bullet. I would not trust them right now holding my funds from a big ticket sale like that. They are clearly having cash flow problems. For selling Hermes I would recommend trying Lollipuff where they authenticate before listing or Vestiaire Collective where they will authenticate in person before sending to buyer.


----------



## Jypsi

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I think you probably did dodge a bullet. I would not trust them right now holding my funds from a big ticket sale like that. They are clearly having cash flow problems. For selling Hermes I would recommend trying Lollipuff where they authenticate before listing or Vestiaire Collective where they will authenticate in person before sending to buyer.



Oh wow.  I had no idea.  Now I'm super relieved that this happened.   I obviously didn't do my due dilgence in checking them out.  Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Jypsi said:


> Oh wow.  I had no idea.  Now I'm super relieved that this happened.   I obviously didn't do my due dilgence in checking them out.  Thanks for the recommendations!


Read the last few pages of this thread and you will see what’s going on with them.


----------



## Jypsi

So crazy...and ironic.  Because I had even wondered if they were claiming potentially unauthentic because the didn't want to deal with a potential return (the buyer had specified he was buying on tradesy just in case he wanted to return, so maybe he has a high return history).   I can see how their business model sets them up for being stuck with high priced inventory and debt.  Claiming they can't verify authenticity of fair market value is their cop out to stick it to sellers.   Feel so bad for those sellers     ....


----------



## GemsBerry

Jypsi said:


> So crazy...and ironic.  Because I had even wondered if they were claiming potentially unauthentic because the didn't want to deal with a potential return (the buyer had specified he was buying on tradesy just in case he wanted to return, so maybe he has a high return history).   I can see how their business model sets them up for being stuck with high priced inventory and debt.  Claiming they can't verify authenticity of fair market value is their cop out to stick it to sellers.   Feel so bad for those sellers     ....


That's my thought exactly, they don't want to deal with it. Nowadays in case of return Tradesy will try to hold money from buyer and return item to seller in who knows which condition. Then both buyer and seller will make a big stink all over by filing claims, chargebacks, and leaving multiple reviews. Tradesy doesn't want to resell the item in case of return, but using authenticity issue as excuse is unfair and unethical. It also has impact on your account.
 If I were you I'd get a bullet proof authenticity report, send it to Tradesy, and inform buyer as well. Tradesy should restore your listing and remove any red flags from your account. And they should kinda apologize but I wouldn't expect as much. 

Personally, if I had a tall order on Tradesy I'd cancel. I don't feel comfortable selling anything over $1K on this site anymore, and for the highest fees that is. I keep listing there for promotion, I hope smart buyers will find my items on other platforms.


----------



## Jypsi

This is all so unethical.  SMH.  Since they screen messages, I don't even know if the buyer got my messages when I expressed total shock Tradesy is claiming the birkin isn't real and advising against purchasing high priced bags on Tradesy since they don't know how to authenticate (even with a boutique receipt!).  After this happened, I removed the only other listing I had, a H Jige.  The time and effort it would take to deal with them to restore a listing or execute the sale isn't worth it to me.  Thanks for all of the input.  I feel so grateful to know what kind of company Tradesy is.  Thank you!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I do the opposite. I have a bunch of listings at $49.99. Paying 15% commission is better than nearly 20%. The buyers can only return those if I use Tradesy's label because then the total is over $50. I don't have any clothing listed anymore.


I guess it depends what you sell. I use the $10.50 so I am not out of pocket shipping and they don't take commission out of the shipping when you use their label, but you are and they do if you get returns now and use your own shipping. That would mean, everything I list would have to be priced at $39.49 and they automatically take $7.50 out of that as commission less 2.9% for payment processing - so unless I am paying less then $21 for an item - which nothing I sell actually COST me under $20 - I make barely $10 after all my time. THEN if you gave them your SSN - they send you a 1099 and you have to figure it into your income taxes. For me its not worth it for what I sell but I guess if all you have are accessories like scarfs and wallets that you can buy at an outlet for $10 and sell for $40 or $50 - it would be worth it for you. I actually found a handful of lovely scarfs at the DOLLAR STORE by my house - and was able to sell them for $30 so I was happy with that profit. But most of what I sell is preowned from mine and my daughters closets and now some of our relatives and friends have been dropping things off they don't want anymore saying - here - you can sell this online. LOL. As if it was that easy.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

GemsBerry said:


> That's my thought exactly, they don't want to deal with it. Nowadays in case of return Tradesy will try to hold money from buyer and return item to seller in who knows which condition. Then both buyer and seller will make a big stink all over by filing claims, chargebacks, and leaving multiple reviews. Tradesy doesn't want to resell the item in case of return, but using authenticity issue as excuse is unfair and unethical. It also has impact on your account.
> If I were you I'd get a bullet proof authenticity report, send it to Tradesy, and inform buyer as well. Tradesy should restore your listing and remove any red flags from your account. And they should kinda apologize but I wouldn't expect as much.
> 
> Personally, if I had a tall order on Tradesy I'd cancel. I don't feel comfortable selling anything over $1K on this site anymore, and for the highest fees that is. I keep listing there for promotion, I hope smart buyers will find my items on other platforms.


Are you on instagram? I have an instagram page that I post things I am selling on all platforms and include the link to my shop or the item - and I also have a facebook marketplace page where I do the same thing. I will sell direct on facebook but I don't yet have a direct buy set up on instagram so I still rely on the other platforms that take commission - but these other platforms are slowly moving me toward my own direct buy.


----------



## GemsBerry

One_of_the_girls said:


> Are you on instagram? I have an instagram page that I post things I am selling on all platforms and include the link to my shop or the item - and I also have a facebook marketplace page where I do the same thing. I will sell direct on facebook but I don't yet have a direct buy set up on instagram so I still rely on the other platforms that take commission - but these other platforms are slowly moving me toward my own direct buy.


I do, thank you for the advise. I started with personal pages, expanded to jewelry and need to set different pages for luxury.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

GemsBerry said:


> I do, thank you for the advise. I started with personal pages, expanded to jewelry and need to set different pages for luxury.


Sounds good. Let us know how you find it working for you. Good luck!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Interesting TRADESY is having a 10% sale on ALL items.. no exclusions..
As a buyer this is a nice incentive especially because there are no restrictions& hope that
the sellers who post on tPF will have good sales


----------



## Jypsi

One_of_the_girls said:


> Are you on instagram? I have an instagram page that I post things I am selling on all platforms and include the link to my shop or the item - and I also have a facebook marketplace page where I do the same thing. I will sell direct on facebook but I don't yet have a direct buy set up on instagram so I still rely on the other platforms that take commission - but these other platforms are slowly moving me toward my own direct buy.



Good suggestions!  I typically only sell a H bag or two a year so that I can get new ones, so all of those platforms didn't seem to be a fit for me.  I had considered sending to Ann's FF since their return would be about the same as what I would make on ebay.  But I don't like how they allow for returns even for birkins and kellys and your items can get beaten up by a buyer.


----------



## LL777

They are offering 15%off of everything today


----------



## nicole0612

LL777 said:


> They are offering 15%off of everything today


I think it is a limit of $200 off, unfortunately.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I am unfortunately in a dispute with Tradesy and all advice/feedback is greatly welcomed.

I was browsing Tradesy's closet and came across the LV Boite Chapeau in brand new condition, under retail. I stupidly mentioned this to my husband and in turn, he went and purchased this. I knew he would something like this if I told him (he has in the past), but at that time, I was was not just thinking he would. 

Anyways, he did and the item arrived.  To my surprise, the item was not packaged very well. It was not in its dust bag, though that was included in the sale. It thrown in the LV box, that box in their Tradesy box and covered by a plastic bag. Really? A $3500 bag just lightly thrown in like that. No padding, no bubble wrap, not even tissue paper. Needless to say, the item arrived damaged. I can only assume that because it was knocking around in the box that it knocked a screw out of the lock causing it to be wobbly. There was also glazing issues on the strap that was not mentioned in the listing. I quickly filed a return request on my husband's behalf and we sent that bag back. They received it and today told us that they could not accept the return because it was not in the condition that they sent it in. I wrote back to tell them we would be filing a chargeback and refusing delivery. We did not damage this bag and if Tradesy cared about the value of their items, they would package it better. It is not my responsibility to be accountable for their recklessness. So now we wait. I haven't heard back since my last reply, but I have reached to American Express to start the dispute. 

I haven't sold anything on Tradesy for years, after their user agreement and seller fees changed. I will admit that I will occassionally be tempted by their sales and have purchased in the past but nothing of this value. The scarves I bought were packaged well and wrapped in tissue paper so this really came as a surprise. 

Anyways, is there something else I should/can do? I do have pictures of the damages and will be uploading it for American Express to see. Their listing has generic photos, nothing up close that would show the glazing issue, so I don't know how they can prove that it wasn't there to begin with and someone did not overlook it. It's not like a LV expert is examining these items.  Just incredibly disappointed in the experience and my poor husband is now feeling uber bad that his sweet gesture has caused disappointment and stress in our lives. We both will for sure be deleting our accounts permanently after this incident.


----------



## Love Of My Life

s


ThisVNchick said:


> I am unfortunately in a dispute with Tradesy and all advice/feedback is greatly welcomed.
> 
> I was browsing Tradesy's closet and came across the LV Boite Chapeau in brand new condition, under retail. I stupidly mentioned this to my husband and in turn, he went and purchased this. I knew he would something like this if I told him (he has in the past), but at that time, I was was not just thinking he would.
> 
> Anyways, he did and the item arrived.  To my surprise, the item was not packaged very well. It was not in its dust bag, though that was included in the sale. It thrown in the LV box, that box in their Tradesy box and covered by a plastic bag. Really? A $3500 bag just lightly thrown in like that. No padding, no bubble wrap, not even tissue paper. Needless to say, the item arrived damaged. I can only assume that because it was knocking around in the box that it knocked a screw out of the lock causing it to be wobbly. There was also glazing issues on the strap that was not mentioned in the listing. I quickly filed a return request on my husband's behalf and we sent that bag back. They received it and today told us that they could not accept the return because it was not in the condition that they sent it in. I wrote back to tell them we would be filing a chargeback and refusing delivery. We did not damage this bag and if Tradesy cared about the value of their items, they would package it better. It is not my responsibility to be accountable for their recklessness. So now we wait. I haven't heard back since my last reply, but I have reached to American Express to start the dispute.
> 
> I haven't sold anything on Tradesy for years, after their user agreement and seller fees changed. I will admit that I will occassionally be tempted by their sales and have purchased in the past but nothing of this value. The scarves I bought were packaged well and wrapped in tissue paper so this really came as a surprise.
> 
> Anyways, is there something else I should/can do? I do have pictures of the damages and will be uploading it for American Express to see. Their listing has generic photos, nothing up close that would show the glazing issue, so I don't know how they can prove that it wasn't there to begin with and someone did not overlook it. It's not like a LV expert is examining these items.  Just incredibly disappointed in the experience and my poor husband is now feeling uber bad that his sweet gesture has caused disappointment and stress in our lives. We both will for sure be deleting our accounts permanently after this incident.



Amercian Express likely will have your back in this case. Pictures speak 1000 words & just let Amex do what
they need to do. Sit tight.
Give your DH a big hug & kiss as this was done in a loving manner.


----------



## ironic568

ThisVNchick said:


> I am unfortunately in a dispute with Tradesy and all advice/feedback is greatly welcomed.
> 
> I was browsing Tradesy's closet and came across the LV Boite Chapeau in brand new condition, under retail. I stupidly mentioned this to my husband and in turn, he went and purchased this. I knew he would something like this if I told him (he has in the past), but at that time, I was was not just thinking he would.
> 
> Anyways, he did and the item arrived.  To my surprise, the item was not packaged very well. It was not in its dust bag, though that was included in the sale. It thrown in the LV box, that box in their Tradesy box and covered by a plastic bag. Really? A $3500 bag just lightly thrown in like that. No padding, no bubble wrap, not even tissue paper. Needless to say, the item arrived damaged. I can only assume that because it was knocking around in the box that it knocked a screw out of the lock causing it to be wobbly. There was also glazing issues on the strap that was not mentioned in the listing. I quickly filed a return request on my husband's behalf and we sent that bag back. They received it and today told us that they could not accept the return because it was not in the condition that they sent it in. I wrote back to tell them we would be filing a chargeback and refusing delivery. We did not damage this bag and if Tradesy cared about the value of their items, they would package it better. It is not my responsibility to be accountable for their recklessness. So now we wait. I haven't heard back since my last reply, but I have reached to American Express to start the dispute.
> 
> I haven't sold anything on Tradesy for years, after their user agreement and seller fees changed. I will admit that I will occassionally be tempted by their sales and have purchased in the past but nothing of this value. The scarves I bought were packaged well and wrapped in tissue paper so this really came as a surprise.
> 
> Anyways, is there something else I should/can do? I do have pictures of the damages and will be uploading it for American Express to see. Their listing has generic photos, nothing up close that would show the glazing issue, so I don't know how they can prove that it wasn't there to begin with and someone did not overlook it. It's not like a LV expert is examining these items.  Just incredibly disappointed in the experience and my poor husband is now feeling uber bad that his sweet gesture has caused disappointment and stress in our lives. We both will for sure be deleting our accounts permanently after this incident.


Sorry to hear this. If Tradesy won't budge, I'm sure AE will fix the issue for you. You didn't pay with Paypal?
Even with supposedly "trustworthy" sellers like Tradesy, recording the opening of your package and inspection of item doesn't seem like a bad idea now, does it?


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I think it is a limit of $200 off, unfortunately.


When I was eyeing a really high ticket item, I got so exited when I saw a promo code for 15% off on their site, only to go like  when I realized the max is only $200, lol.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> When I was eyeing a really high ticket item, I got so exited when I saw a promo code for 15% off on their site, only to go like  when I realized the max is only $200, lol.


I can relate!


----------



## jmc3007

ironic568 said:


> When I was eyeing a really high ticket item, I got so exited when I saw a promo code for 15% off on their site, only to go like  when I realized the max is only $200, lol.


Sometimes the cap is $1000 instead. Gotta always read the fine print which only shows up on desktop version.


----------



## ThisVNchick

ironic568 said:


> Sorry to hear this. If Tradesy won't budge, I'm sure AE will fix the issue for you. You didn't pay with Paypal?
> Even with supposedly "trustworthy" sellers like Tradesy, recording the opening of your package and inspection of item doesn't seem like a bad idea now, does it?



My husband did not pay with PayPal. He paid directly through the Tradesy website with his CC. Do you think it would’ve been easier to file a case via PP? 

For me, Tradesy has a history of not packaging its items well. I went through my email history and found another purchase many moons ago where they neglected to properly wrap a LV Favorite PM for shipping. They had left the metal chain outside of the bag with zero bubble wrap or tissue paper and during transit, the chain clashed onto the metal plate causing further damage (more scratches than what was originally photographed). I filed a return request then and was also denied, with them stating that the damage was already there. However you can see a stark difference between my photos and their original listing photos. At that time, there was another item in their closet that I liked so I had no problem with just dropping the argument, taking the credit, and applying it to the new item. 

Now thinking about it, I feel like they might do this to a lot of buyers, and if the amount is sub-1000, maybe buyers like myself don’t make too much of a fuss, end up getting something else, and the mess goes away? In any case, we are ready to fight this and I will be loading that previous incident as evidence that this type of shipping behavior is common with Tradesy (also have the email with them apologizing for the lack of care for transit and that they would strive to do better next time).


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> Sometimes the cap is $1000 instead. Gotta always read the fine print which only shows up on desktop version.


I remember once it was $1500 on fine jewelry.


----------



## cbarrus

I have sold on Tradesy for a few years although nothing too expensive. For the first time, I am having a bag returned to me with the excuse that they cannot find the fair market value. I wonder who came up with that line, since the fair market value is obviously what it sold for, LOL. I had priced it in line with what other bags of the same brand were listed for. I can understand if they do not want to keep it, but they should just say that. I sold on Tradesy because I liked that they dealt with the returns. I did not know that they had started returning to sellers with this excuse until I read it on here. I also got an email about another bag that I had listed that customers liked my bag but not my price. Okay, then they don't have to buy it, LOL. I will no longer sell on there since it will be the same hassle as the other platforms. I will be closing my account once I get my bag back. I also find it interesting that you cannot do this without emailing them, which is annoying.


----------



## ironic568

ThisVNchick said:


> My husband did not pay with PayPal. He paid directly through the Tradesy website with his CC. Do you think it would’ve been easier to file a case via PP?
> 
> For me, Tradesy has a history of not packaging its items well. I went through my email history and found another purchase many moons ago where they neglected to properly wrap a LV Favorite PM for shipping. They had left the metal chain outside of the bag with zero bubble wrap or tissue paper and during transit, the chain clashed onto the metal plate causing further damage (more scratches than what was originally photographed). I filed a return request then and was also denied, with them stating that the damage was already there. However you can see a stark difference between my photos and their original listing photos. At that time, there was another item in their closet that I liked so I had no problem with just dropping the argument, taking the credit, and applying it to the new item.
> 
> Now thinking about it, I feel like they might do this to a lot of buyers, and if the amount is sub-1000, maybe buyers like myself don’t make too much of a fuss, end up getting something else, and the mess goes away? In any case, we are ready to fight this and I will be loading that previous incident as evidence that this type of shipping behavior is common with Tradesy (also have the email with them apologizing for the lack of care for transit and that they would strive to do better next time).



I'm mot certain it would've been easier, because so far, I've never had to involve my CC company in a dispute.  All my purchases are paid with my CC via Paypal and whenever I had a problem, I always opened a case with PP first (if it's not an Ebay purchase). And so far, Paypal has given great protection.
I thought that if you paid via Paypal, you should perhaps turn to them first. Chances are very high they will resolve this case for you. And if not, American Express is an extra layer of protection.

If you filed a return request immediately upon receipt and have photographic evidence of all the damages not shown, or described in the listing, you definitely should be fine. Wishing you a positive outcome.


----------



## Fullcloset

OMG - sale on 7/29. NO return - miracle in & of itself. But I am STILL WAITING for my $ to hit PP. Seriously. Is Tradesy on the brink of bankruptcy or what the hell is the problem? I wish some sellers would get together on ecommercybytes site and file a class action or something. Ridiculous. And its UNDER $100 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

cbarrus said:


> I have sold on Tradesy for a few years although nothing too expensive. For the first time, I am having a bag returned to me with the excuse that they cannot find the fair market value. I wonder who came up with that line, since the fair market value is obviously what it sold for, LOL. I had priced it in line with what other bags of the same brand were listed for. I can understand if they do not want to keep it, but they should just say that. I sold on Tradesy because I liked that they dealt with the returns. I did not know that they had started returning to sellers with this excuse until I read it on here. I also got an email about another bag that I had listed that customers liked my bag but not my price. Okay, then they don't have to buy it, LOL. I will no longer sell on there since it will be the same hassle as the other platforms. I will be closing my account once I get my bag back. I also find it interesting that you cannot do this without emailing them, which is annoying.


But then where are you going to list that is any better? My friend has been doing really good on letigo and facebook marketplace but the downside is you have to meet the buyer in person and make the trade off. She doesn't mind and likes that they inspect the item and pay right there - cash and no hassle with payment processors and returns - but she is retired and her kids are all grown so she has the time to keep running down to the local coffee shops to meet these people. Seem like every other platform has its faults. Ebay is the worst and Poshmark is DOA. So its pretty much Mercari and Tradesy unless you can deal with Etsy - which I tried and can't.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

One_of_the_girls said:


> But then where are you going to list that is any better? My friend has been doing really good on letigo and facebook marketplace but the downside is you have to meet the buyer in person and make the trade off. She doesn't mind and likes that they inspect the item and pay right there - cash and no hassle with payment processors and returns - but she is retired and her kids are all grown so she has the time to keep running down to the local coffee shops to meet these people. Seem like every other platform has its faults. Ebay is the worst and Poshmark is DOA. So its pretty much Mercari and Tradesy unless you can deal with Etsy - which I tried and can't.


The difference with the other platforms is that you can list your items final sale (or as with posh and mercari, all items are final sale) so the item is not going to get sent back to you just because the buyer didn’t like it and Tradesy doesn’t want to keep it in their inventory. Yes unscrupulous buyers can open false NAD claims on those platforms but they are a lot less frequent than dealing with returns on Tradesy which they allow “for any reason” and then dump back on the seller.


----------



## cbarrus

One_of_the_girls said:


> But then where are you going to list that is any better? My friend has been doing really good on letigo and facebook marketplace but the downside is you have to meet the buyer in person and make the trade off. She doesn't mind and likes that they inspect the item and pay right there - cash and no hassle with payment processors and returns - but she is retired and her kids are all grown so she has the time to keep running down to the local coffee shops to meet these people. Seem like every other platform has its faults. Ebay is the worst and Poshmark is DOA. So its pretty much Mercari and Tradesy unless you can deal with Etsy - which I tried and can't.



I just made my first sale on Mercari. Thankfully, it went smoothly, and the money is on its way to my account. I don't think any of these places are perfect, however. I have sold on let-go with my husband in tow. We usually meet people at a police station, LOL. Sometimes if I have said I would not be coming by myself people back out, so you know it was probably someone trying to scam you. I have not tried Facebook.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I removed all my remaining listings from Tradesy after getting my last payout. I had to call customer service for all four of my last payouts because they were late on all of them. I have gradually been moving listings over to mercari. I had no sales the first month but after getting a critical mass of listings I’ve been having about 1-2 sales per week there and they pay on time.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The difference with the other platforms is that you can list your items final sale (or as with posh and mercari, all items are final sale) so the item is not going to get sent back to you just because the buyer didn’t like it and Tradesy doesn’t want to keep it in their inventory. Yes unscrupulous buyers can open false NAD claims on those platforms but they are a lot less frequent than dealing with returns on Tradesy which they allow “for any reason” and then dump back on the seller.


Thanks. I knew Mercari didn't allow returns but I didn't know that about Posh. I thought I read a lot of people complaining about getting returns from there on the other thread but maybe I was wrong. Thank you.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

One_of_the_girls said:


> Thanks. I knew Mercari didn't allow returns but I didn't know that about Posh. I thought I read a lot of people complaining about getting returns from there on the other thread but maybe I was wrong. Thank you.


They can only return for NAD. I recently got a BS NAD case that I was pissed about and their CS is slow to respond  but I’ve had hundreds of sales on posh so Im not going to leave over a tiny percentage bad experience. My earnings are reliably released in 1-3 days from delivery and in my bank account 1-2 days after transfer.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I'm not sure what exactly is going on but for the first time in about three weeks I had two returns and they actually put them back on their returns closet.. none of that "prices over market retail" nonsense.. but maybe I just got lucky ?


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The difference with the other platforms is that you can list your items final sale (or as with posh and mercari, all items are final sale) so the item is not going to get sent back to you just because the buyer didn’t like it and Tradesy doesn’t want to keep it in their inventory. Yes unscrupulous buyers can open false NAD claims on those platforms but they are a lot less frequent than dealing with returns on Tradesy which they allow “for any reason” and then dump back on the seller.



btw I had 3 returns on Tradesy during the last 2 weeks and they kept all of them, I'm very surprised they did


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I'm not sure what exactly is going on but for the first time in about three weeks I had two returns and they actually put them back on their returns closet.. none of that "prices over market retail" nonsense.. but maybe I just got lucky ?


same here!!! maybe after all the complains they finally realised that it was a bad idea?


----------



## cbarrus

I've had one returned to me. But I did get the email about fair market value, and I did complain about that. Although I know they are not obligated to keep anything, I thought that excuse was lame, lol. I did close my account with tradesy for that reason and because it takes so long to get your money from the sale. When I mentioned that, I got the company line that it's for security, blah blah blah, and they do not have a lot of people who manually make the transfers. Is anything done manually anymore? LOL.


----------



## Jeet

Hi there! Anyone else having issues logging in? It looks like the whole website disappeared.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Jeet said:


> Hi there! Anyone else having issues logging in? It looks like the whole website disappeared.



I don't have any issues


----------



## nicole0612

Does Tradesy still have a contact email or phone number? I went to the “contact us” on the website but it only went to FAQs. I purchased a Cartier diamond bracelet that is past the return window because no service online could authenticate it (they didn’t say it was certainly fake, just could not authenticate). I got nervous about that “what if’s” so I decided to sell it to Fashionphile and I figured it would pass their authentication. However, I just got an email saying that the markings are not consistent with an authentic bracelet (did not state “it is counterfeit”), but that is the implication of course. I did pay with PayPal, but I’m not sure if this is documentation enough to request a return through PayPal. I would like to contact Tradesy and request a return through them, but I’m not sure how to contact them. I did send an email to some Tradesy email addresses that popped up in my sent messages history with the email attached stating the inconsistent markings with the authentic, but I’m not sure if those email addresses are still active or are responded to. Thank you!


----------



## jmc3007

try this (310) 912-7966‬. email always works for me, it takes a couple of days but they will respond. there's no timeline on authenticity so they will take it back for authentication. if they can't ascertain authenticity, they will refund you. I was in a similar situation with a bag and didn't find out that it was a fake until at least a year later (never used), and I sent it in for review and they refunded me.

I'm curious what Cartier marks are missing and whatnot that renders it "inconsistent"?

best of luck


----------



## Iamminda

nicole0612 said:


> Does Tradesy still have a contact email or phone number? I went to the “contact us” on the website but it only went to FAQs. I purchased a Cartier diamond bracelet that is past the return window because no service online could authenticate it (they didn’t say it was certainly fake, just could not authenticate). I got nervous about that “what if’s” so I decided to sell it to Fashionphile and I figured it would pass their authentication. However, I just got an email saying that the markings are not consistent with an authentic bracelet (did not state “it is counterfeit”), but that is the implication of course. I did pay with PayPal, but I’m not sure if this is documentation enough to request a return through PayPal. I would like to contact Tradesy and request a return through them, but I’m not sure how to contact them. I did send an email to some Tradesy email addresses that popped up in my sent messages history with the email attached stating the inconsistent markings with the authentic, but I’m not sure if those email addresses are still active or are responded to. Thank you!



Hi Nicole.  I got a text from Tradesy this April after my purchase has been delivered to me.  It said any questions call 1-877-774-7764. I haven’t tried the number but may be worth a shot if the other 310 number doesn’t work. The email they gave is team@tradesy.com.  Hope you can get it resolved.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> try this (310) 912-7966‬. email always works for me, it takes a couple of days but they will respond. there's no timeline on authenticity so they will take it back for authentication. if they can't ascertain authenticity, they will refund you. I was in a similar situation with a bag and didn't find out that it was a fake until at least a year later (never used), and I sent it in for review and they refunded me.
> 
> I'm curious what Cartier marks are missing and whatnot that renders it "inconsistent"?
> 
> best of luck





Iamminda said:


> Hi Nicole.  I got a text from Tradesy this April after my purchase has been delivered to me.  It said any questions call 1-877-774-7764. I haven’t tried the number but may be worth a shot if the other 310 number doesn’t work. The email they gave is team@tradesy.com.  Hope you can get it resolved.



Thank you both so much!! I added the phone numbers to my contact list, but I am totally in shock because customer service already responded to my email asking for photos of all of the markings and hardware to review! I also sent them a screenshot of the email stating there were inconsistencies with an authentic one. Regarding exactly what markings or lack of markings they identified as abnormal, they did not specify that; probably like on this forum to not alert counterfeiters to details of authenticity. Thank you for the help and support!


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both so much!! I added the phone numbers to my contact list, but I am totally in shock because customer service already responded to my email asking for photos of all of the markings and hardware to review! I also sent them a screenshot of the email stating there were inconsistencies with an authentic one. Regarding exactly what markings or lack of markings they identified as abnormal, they did not specify that; probably like on this forum to not alert counterfeiters to details of authenticity. Thank you for the help and support!


I did same too, sent in a bunch of pics but eventually HQ sent me shipping label to send it back for physical review. Problem with my item was the markers looked genuine but the leather was too thin, not everything can be done by photos. I suspect that they will arrive at similar conclusion with yours, especially with jewelry.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> I did same too, sent in a bunch of pics but eventually HQ sent me shipping label to send it back for physical review. Problem with my item was the markers looked genuine but the leather was too thin, not everything can be done by photos. I suspect that they will arrive at similar conclusion with yours, especially with jewelry.


Thank you! I hope so!


----------



## cunextuesday

Hi! I’m looking at a few Evelyne bags from Coco/LuxTradesy - has anyone had issues with authenticity? 




ThisVNchick said:


> Thought I’d share this observation:
> 
> If anyone is planning to buy from CocoLuxury or LuxTradesy (same seller, two different closet names) you don’t have to wait for her to mark down her items to feel like you got a deal. Whatever price she listed the item originally, that’s the final price. During her “sale” she marks up the original price, then puts whatever % discount on the item to make it the same price prior to the sale.
> 
> I was interested in one of her items and hoped that it would get marked down a bit (I knew she ran sales). Guess there’s no sale price...


----------



## fashion_victim9

They kept my returned item again! seems like something really changed (knocking on wood)


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Doubtful. I sold an accessory which was $40 and I only got to keep $22 after shipping - the buyer received it and emailed she loves it over a week ago and STILL Tradesy hasn't released the money to me. Then I'll have to wait another week after that to see it actually hit my own account. I just emailed customer service asking if Tradesy is about to file for bankruptcy or having severe liquidity problems. I mean, they have to know that holding money that doesn't belong them - especially since they have ALREADY BEEN PAID THEIR HUGE COMMISSION is going to start causing fear. I removed all my listings over $150 now too and put them all on Mercari.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They can only return for NAD. I recently got a BS NAD case that I was pissed about and their CS is slow to respond  but I’ve had hundreds of sales on posh so Im not going to leave over a tiny percentage bad experience. My earnings are reliably released in 1-3 days from delivery and in my bank account 1-2 days after transfer.


Thanks.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Jeet said:


> Hi there! Anyone else having issues logging in? It looks like the whole website disappeared.


No not so far.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

One_of_the_girls said:


> Doubtful. I sold an accessory which was $40 and I only got to keep $22 after shipping - the buyer received it and emailed she loves it over a week ago and STILL Tradesy hasn't released the money to me. Then I'll have to wait another week after that to see it actually hit my own account. I just emailed customer service asking if Tradesy is about to file for bankruptcy or having severe liquidity problems. I mean, they have to know that holding money that doesn't belong them - especially since they have ALREADY BEEN PAID THEIR HUGE COMMISSION is going to start causing fear. I removed all my listings over $150 now too and put them all on Mercari.


I have so much less stress in my reselling life now that I have fully left Tradesy. . No more stressing over when and whether I am getting paid.


----------



## cunextuesday

fashion_victim9 said:


> They kept my returned item again! seems like something really changed (knocking on wood)


Yikes! What item was it, if you don’t mind my asking? So, for sure they’re still listing a fake? Argh!


----------



## nicole0612

I just wanted to update that Tradesy sent me a return label to check out the item. Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Doubtful. I sold an accessory which was $40 and I only got to keep $22 after shipping - the buyer received it and emailed she loves it over a week ago and STILL Tradesy hasn't released the money to me. Then I'll have to wait another week after that to see it actually hit my own account. I just emailed customer service asking if Tradesy is about to file for bankruptcy or having severe liquidity problems. I mean, they have to know that holding money that doesn't belong them - especially since they have ALREADY BEEN PAID THEIR HUGE COMMISSION is going to start causing fear. I removed all my listings over $150 now too and put them all on Mercari.


Mercari is dead for me. I get likers, I send them offers and no one accepts. I make a few sales a week on Tradesy.


----------



## laurie00

It took 3 weeks for my last transfer to my bank and that required me to email them to get it done.  Despite that, the reason I stick with Tradesy is that people buy things generally at the listed price.  If they ask for a discount it's generally 10-20%.  I've been listed on Poshmark since this summer and don't have a single sale because every single person puts in an offer 50-60% off my price.  I don't even counter anymore but just decline.  I'm wondering if I should just list things at ridiculously high amounts on Poshmark and expect to sell them at 50% off that price. I just wish Tradesy would get their act together because I much prefer their customer base.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I just wanted to update that Tradesy sent me a return label to check out the item. Thanks everyone for your advice.


Updating again; they are going to send me a full refund. I am pleased with their responsiveness!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

So weird. I got two returns, both two pairs of brand new shoes... One was used and about 70% off retail. one pair were brand new and about $50 under retail. They kept the brand new pair and relisted in their closet but sent me back the used pair because of not being able to find the fair market price...


----------



## kadya

The longer I have to wait for funds, the more nervous I become about receiving them at all. I’m on business day 12 of waiting for my paypal transfer. I’ve had them take as little as 7 and as many as 11 before in the handful of sales I have made there; it’s getting a bit too long for my comfort. Especially when I emailed customer service, who said I would see money yesterday and I still haven’t...

I emailed on Tuesday to ask and was told on Wednesday morning “It looks like the transfer you requested on 9/25 for $x is processing properly after being expedited to the front of the queue, and the funds will be released by the end of the next business day.”

...y’all had to “expedite” me to the front after waiting two weeks?  Despite that, I’m still waiting?

It’s too bad that Tradesy is so poorly run, their customer base is great - they will buy at listed price and there’s not a lot of back-and-forth, if any at all. Poshmark sales aren’t as high-dollar but at least I know I can count on my funds being in my bank account a week after I ship the item.


----------



## Prettyn

kadya said:


> The longer I have to wait for funds, the more nervous I become about receiving them at all. I’m on business day 12 of waiting for my paypal transfer. I’ve had them take as little as 7 and as many as 11 before in the handful of sales I have made there; it’s getting a bit too long for my comfort. Especially when I emailed customer service, who said I would see money yesterday and I still haven’t...
> 
> I emailed on Tuesday to ask and was told on Wednesday morning “It looks like the transfer you requested on 9/25 for $x is processing properly after being expedited to the front of the queue, and the funds will be released by the end of the next business day.”
> 
> ...y’all had to “expedite” me to the front after waiting two weeks?  Despite that, I’m still waiting?
> 
> It’s too bad that Tradesy is so poorly run, their customer base is great - they will buy at listed price and there’s not a lot of back-and-forth, if any at all. Poshmark sales aren’t as high-dollar but at least I know I can count on my funds being in my bank account a week after I ship the item.


I sold a high dollar item on Tradesy today and cancelled the order after talking to my sister who told me it took two months for her to get her funds from Tradesy. She stated she emailed and called  them and they took their sweet time. So she will never sell on Tradesy again , either will I. Yes I agree the customers on Tradesy buy the item without trying to bargain with you on the price like Poshmark. But I get my money within a week. It’s bad business for Tradesy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

As a buyer I have found some awesome buys on Tradesy.
At times I wish their offices would keep longer hours but I manage to get the answers I need & have found
customer service to be fair.
Hearing these various situations about receiving their "funds" is disheartening...Access to your funds in
a reasonable amount of time seems to business smart..


----------



## Milo-LV

I have been selling High end luxury items on Tradesy for over 2 years. Within the past few months they are taking longer and longer to pay sellers. Their website says requests for transfers will take 7 business days, however, I’m still waiting for funds to be transferred to my bank account dating back to September 21 - and the item sold on September 9. It’s October 18 and they still have not processed this request on their end!! Something is happening with this company’s funds and I wonder about their future. What attracted me to the site years ago was Tradesys return policy where they kept buyer returns but that has now morphed into some “fair market” policy. I will not be selling on Tradesy any more and caution others as well. I have also filed a complaint with the BBB.


----------



## Ou_louise

Milo-LV said:


> I have been selling High end luxury items on Tradesy for over 2 years. Within the past few months they are taking longer and longer to pay sellers. Their website says requests for transfers will take 7 business days, however, I’m still waiting for funds to be transferred to my bank account dating back to September 21 - and the item sold on September 9. It’s October 18 and they still have not processed this request on their end!! Something is happening with this company’s funds and I wonder about their future. What attracted me to the site years ago was Tradesys return policy where they kept buyer returns but that has now morphed into some “fair market” policy. I will not be selling on Tradesy any more and caution others as well. I have also filed a complaint with the BBB.



I agree 100%. When I first started selling on Tradesy they only took (I believe, correct me if I’m wrong) 13% for fees and a small percentage to transfer to PayPal. I chose to sell my designer items on tradesy rather than posh was because of the lower fee % and because the platform mainly focused on high end merchandise vs. getting lowball offers on poshmark. I remember the good ole days when I’d get my payouts within 3 days of delivery and if I had an issue id message customer service and they’d always release my funds. Stopped selling on tradesy about a year ago because it took me at least a MONTH to get my fees and customer service was basically useless. Plus, they increased their selling fees. I really don’t know what’s going, I thought by now they’d get their **** together but judging by these posts, I guess not. Been having more luck selling my high end stuff on FB marketplace, poshmark, and the heroine app (only take 8% fees!). I just wonder why it takes them so long to release funds. Very frustrating.


----------



## GemsBerry

To sum up, so now Tradesy takes 23% fee for NOT taking returns and shipping them back to sellers; for holding money for 1.5 months and not even cleaning images in weeks (for me that it, I have to email them every other time when I post 3-5 new listings), 23% for what then?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Milo-LV said:


> I have been selling High end luxury items on Tradesy for over 2 years. Within the past few months they are taking longer and longer to pay sellers. Their website says requests for transfers will take 7 business days, however, I’m still waiting for funds to be transferred to my bank account dating back to September 21 - and the item sold on September 9. It’s October 18 and they still have not processed this request on their end!! Something is happening with this company’s funds and I wonder about their future. What attracted me to the site years ago was Tradesys return policy where they kept buyer returns but that has now morphed into some “fair market” policy. I will not be selling on Tradesy any more and caution others as well. I have also filed a complaint with the BBB.



You should call them after 7 business days. They have to manually release it (apparently). I don't sell on there any longer but a girlfriend of mine who just started selling said she's been calling in after the 7th business day if the money has not hit her account. And every time, an agent tells her they have to manually approve the release  and the money is deposited within 48 hours after the agent approves it. It's complete BS that you have to keep tabs on them like that...


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> You should call them after 7 business days. They have to manually release it (apparently). I don't sell on there any longer but a girlfriend of mine who just started selling said she's been calling in after the 7th business day if the money has not hit her account. And every time, an agent tells her they have to manually approve the release  and the money is deposited within 48 hours after the agent approves it. It's complete BS that you have to keep tabs on them like that...


I never call, and my money gets there. Sometimes it takes 10 days.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> I never call, and my money gets there. Sometimes it takes 10 days.


She told me one time it was on its 17th day and still nothing...that's why she started calling after day 7 to make sure to push it along.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> I never call, and my money gets there. Sometimes it takes 10 days.


Consider yourself lucky, because I've had to email the last two times when I've hit the 2 week mark on a transfer.  I get the formula email that says the wait is not acceptable and they are working on it.  I've been getting this email for months so they really are not working on it.  I used to leave money in my account and transfer when it gets to a larger amount.  Now I transfer immediately because I am worried that one morning I'm going to wake up to see that Tradesy is no more.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

The idea that Tradesy has to “manually” release all the funds to sellers is complete BS. Their website is supposedly built with advance searching and recognition algorithms yet when it comes to bank transfers they use 1950s practices?  It’s just a lame excuse to cover up their failing business.
I agree that the customer base is generally better on Tradesy but for me the negatives and stress of dealing with the company outweighed that too much so I left.


----------



## laurie00

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> The idea that Tradesy has to “manually” release all the funds to sellers is complete BS. Their website is supposedly built with advance searching and recognition algorithms yet when it comes to bank transfers they use 1950s practices?  It’s just a lame excuse to cover up their failing business.
> I agree that the customer base is generally better on Tradesy but for me the negatives and stress of dealing with the company outweighed that too much so I left.


And why have these transfers become an issue over the last year?  It never was a problem in the past so how were things different then?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

laurie00 said:


> And why have these transfers become an issue over the last year?  It never was a problem in the past so how were things different then?[/QUOTE. According to Crunchbase they haven’t had an infusion of investor cash since March 2018. And they’re not making enough to sustain themselves otherwise.



According to crunchbase they haven’t had an infusion of investor cash since March 2018. And they’re not making enough money otherwise to sustain themselves.


----------



## laurie00

*Just saw this article from 7/2019.*

*As Fashion Marketplaces Soar, a Bumpy Road for Tradesy*
By 
Priya Anand
 July 19, 2019 7:01 AM PDT


Online marketplaces for buying and selling used Gucci handbags, Prada dresses and other secondhand designer goods are finally coming into their own. One of them, The RealReal, had a hit initial public offering last month and is now valued at more than $2 billion. Another, Poshmark, is reportedly preparing for an IPO of its own as early as this fall. 

But the outlook for another such marketplace, Tradesy, appears less rosy. While its competitors saw consistent year-over-year sales growth during each month of last year, Tradesy saw declines during several of those months, according to credit card transaction data compiled by the firm Second Measure. It did, however, eke out about 4% annual growth in U.S. gross sales for the full year, Second Measure said. 

In 2017, Tradesy—which has raised about $100 million in equity and debt from Kleiner Perkins and other firms and was valued at around $155 million in 2016 during its last major funding round—attempted to merge with the Paris-based secondhand fashion site Vestiaire Collective, but the talks fizzled, two people familiar with the matter said.

THE TAKEAWAY 
• Tradesy saw 4% growth in 2018 gross sales, Second Measure estimates
• Merger discussions with Vestiaire Collective fizzled in 2017
• Returned merchandise has accumulated at Tradesy’s office 

At the same time, Tradesy has also struggled with costly returns of customer merchandise, which have piled up in its offices, those people said. And then there is the dog situation at its Santa Monica headquarters.

The company’s pooch-friendly office policy has led to a surfeit of the furry creatures, leading to urine-stained carpet tiles, said two people familiar with the situation. One person said they were aware of an employee being bitten by an office dog. Employees commonly bring dogs to meetings in cramped conference rooms, some of which have been disrupted by barking as other canines pass by, the people said.

“It is mayhem,” a former employee said. 

In an interview, Tradesy founder and CEO Tracy DiNunzio said most of the company’s employees consider the dog-friendly policy to be a perk, and that the company offers a service to walk dogs midday on behalf of employees. She said the company has rules in place to ensure canines aren’t disruptive and that the company has never received reports of employees being bitten.

Ms. DiNunzio also disputed Second Measure’s estimates—which reflect the total value of merchandise sales on the site, from which Tradesy takes a cut—saying the company's overall sales grew more than 4% in 2018 compared to 2017, though she declined to provide a figure. 

According to Second Measure, Tradesy’s steepest sales declines last year occurred in January and February, when they fell 37% and 28% from the same month a year earlier. Second Measure’s data doesn’t include customers who pay for items using Tradesy store credits, which could under-represent sales growth if there are big monthly swings in customer use of those credits. The data also does not include purchases made with Affirm, which allows people to pay in monthly installments.

Ms. DiNunzio initially said the company had never seen year-over-year declines in monthly sales, but later revised her comments, saying there were four months in 2017 where sales saw single-digit percentage declines compared to the prior year. 

“We’re not the market leader in terms of overall scale on the luxury side—that’s The RealReal,” said Ms. DiNunzio, who added that the market is “big enough and growing fast enough that there’s room for a whole bunch of players.”

In 2017, the company began focusing on the goal of turning a profit rather than increasing Tradesy's overall sales volume, she said. “We’re not profitable today, but we’re real close and we’ve been kind of periodically profitable over the last few years,” she said.

*Competing Marketplaces*

A number of online fashion marketplaces have taken on eBay with various twists in their approach. 

The RealReal focuses on online luxury goods consignment, offering to pick up clothes or jewelry from people’s homes and paying them a cut when the items sell through their website. The company’s stock closed at $25.06 on Thursday, up more than 25% since its IPO. 

Poshmark lets customers buy and sell high- and low-end clothing, accessories and home goods directly to one another, unless an item is valued at more than $500, in which case the company inspects the item to verify it is authentic. ThredUp, which is more of an online version of Goodwill, is limited to women’s and children’s items. Customers can ship their old clothes to ThredUp, whose employees sort through the bags at its distribution facilities, weed out undesirable items and post what remains to its site. 

Tradesy, which lets users upload photos of their designer clothing and accessories, allows its customers to buy and sell directly with each other. But it has still found itself dedicating part of its office to storing customer merchandise anyway. The company allows buyers to return items for any reason and covers the cost of shipping. 

Ms. DiNunzio said Tradesy’s return rate has remained stable and that the company believes returns are an important service for customers. She said the company can incur losses due to returns because it pays for return shipping and then sometimes discounts those items when it posts them to its website in an effort to offload them quickly.

She said the company is working to reduce the losses it incurs from returns, and that those losses are down 40% so far this year compared to last year.

Tradesy’s challenge with returns became clear last year as items piled up from floor to ceiling in several rooms and a hallway in its Santa Monica office, while the most expensive items were locked in a separate room, said one of the people. Ms. DiNunzio said the company has at times needed to reconfigure the layout of the floor where it keeps returned merchandise because returns have grown alongside the company’s overall sales volume. She said the inventory in its office, which at times is “densely stacked,” has not become a business issue.

Asked about the collapse of Tradesy’s 2017 merger talks with Vestiaire Collective, Ms. DiNunzio said Tradesy has in the past held “occasional talks with a number of players in the category about what consolidation would look like.” She said Tradesy knows Vestiaire and has spoken with the French company, but “the nature of the discussions isn’t something we think is advantageous to share publicly.”

A spokesperson for Vestiaire Collective said the company did not have a comment.

Ms. DiNunzio said Tradesy is currently talking to investors about raising more money. In a separate conversation, she added that the company worked with bankers late last year through early this year and that there are “a few exciting things” to come out of it that she could not yet share.

_—Cory Weinberg contributed to this article. _


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

laurie00 said:


> *Just saw this article from 7/2019.*
> 
> *As Fashion Marketplaces Soar, a Bumpy Road for Tradesy*
> By
> Priya Anand
> July 19, 2019 7:01 AM PDT
> 
> 
> Online marketplaces for buying and selling used Gucci handbags, Prada dresses and other secondhand designer goods are finally coming into their own. One of them, The RealReal, had a hit initial public offering last month and is now valued at more than $2 billion. Another, Poshmark, is reportedly preparing for an IPO of its own as early as this fall.
> 
> But the outlook for another such marketplace, Tradesy, appears less rosy. While its competitors saw consistent year-over-year sales growth during each month of last year, Tradesy saw declines during several of those months, according to credit card transaction data compiled by the firm Second Measure. It did, however, eke out about 4% annual growth in U.S. gross sales for the full year, Second Measure said.
> 
> In 2017, Tradesy—which has raised about $100 million in equity and debt from Kleiner Perkins and other firms and was valued at around $155 million in 2016 during its last major funding round—attempted to merge with the Paris-based secondhand fashion site Vestiaire Collective, but the talks fizzled, two people familiar with the matter said.
> 
> THE TAKEAWAY
> • Tradesy saw 4% growth in 2018 gross sales, Second Measure estimates
> • Merger discussions with Vestiaire Collective fizzled in 2017
> • Returned merchandise has accumulated at Tradesy’s office
> 
> At the same time, Tradesy has also struggled with costly returns of customer merchandise, which have piled up in its offices, those people said. And then there is the dog situation at its Santa Monica headquarters.
> 
> The company’s pooch-friendly office policy has led to a surfeit of the furry creatures, leading to urine-stained carpet tiles, said two people familiar with the situation. One person said they were aware of an employee being bitten by an office dog. Employees commonly bring dogs to meetings in cramped conference rooms, some of which have been disrupted by barking as other canines pass by, the people said.
> 
> “It is mayhem,” a former employee said.
> 
> In an interview, Tradesy founder and CEO Tracy DiNunzio said most of the company’s employees consider the dog-friendly policy to be a perk, and that the company offers a service to walk dogs midday on behalf of employees. She said the company has rules in place to ensure canines aren’t disruptive and that the company has never received reports of employees being bitten.
> 
> Ms. DiNunzio also disputed Second Measure’s estimates—which reflect the total value of merchandise sales on the site, from which Tradesy takes a cut—saying the company's overall sales grew more than 4% in 2018 compared to 2017, though she declined to provide a figure.
> 
> According to Second Measure, Tradesy’s steepest sales declines last year occurred in January and February, when they fell 37% and 28% from the same month a year earlier. Second Measure’s data doesn’t include customers who pay for items using Tradesy store credits, which could under-represent sales growth if there are big monthly swings in customer use of those credits. The data also does not include purchases made with Affirm, which allows people to pay in monthly installments.
> 
> Ms. DiNunzio initially said the company had never seen year-over-year declines in monthly sales, but later revised her comments, saying there were four months in 2017 where sales saw single-digit percentage declines compared to the prior year.
> 
> “We’re not the market leader in terms of overall scale on the luxury side—that’s The RealReal,” said Ms. DiNunzio, who added that the market is “big enough and growing fast enough that there’s room for a whole bunch of players.”
> 
> In 2017, the company began focusing on the goal of turning a profit rather than increasing Tradesy's overall sales volume, she said. “We’re not profitable today, but we’re real close and we’ve been kind of periodically profitable over the last few years,” she said.
> 
> *Competing Marketplaces*
> 
> A number of online fashion marketplaces have taken on eBay with various twists in their approach.
> 
> The RealReal focuses on online luxury goods consignment, offering to pick up clothes or jewelry from people’s homes and paying them a cut when the items sell through their website. The company’s stock closed at $25.06 on Thursday, up more than 25% since its IPO.
> 
> Poshmark lets customers buy and sell high- and low-end clothing, accessories and home goods directly to one another, unless an item is valued at more than $500, in which case the company inspects the item to verify it is authentic. ThredUp, which is more of an online version of Goodwill, is limited to women’s and children’s items. Customers can ship their old clothes to ThredUp, whose employees sort through the bags at its distribution facilities, weed out undesirable items and post what remains to its site.
> 
> Tradesy, which lets users upload photos of their designer clothing and accessories, allows its customers to buy and sell directly with each other. But it has still found itself dedicating part of its office to storing customer merchandise anyway. The company allows buyers to return items for any reason and covers the cost of shipping.
> 
> Ms. DiNunzio said Tradesy’s return rate has remained stable and that the company believes returns are an important service for customers. She said the company can incur losses due to returns because it pays for return shipping and then sometimes discounts those items when it posts them to its website in an effort to offload them quickly.
> 
> She said the company is working to reduce the losses it incurs from returns, and that those losses are down 40% so far this year compared to last year.
> 
> Tradesy’s challenge with returns became clear last year as items piled up from floor to ceiling in several rooms and a hallway in its Santa Monica office, while the most expensive items were locked in a separate room, said one of the people. Ms. DiNunzio said the company has at times needed to reconfigure the layout of the floor where it keeps returned merchandise because returns have grown alongside the company’s overall sales volume. She said the inventory in its office, which at times is “densely stacked,” has not become a business issue.
> 
> Asked about the collapse of Tradesy’s 2017 merger talks with Vestiaire Collective, Ms. DiNunzio said Tradesy has in the past held “occasional talks with a number of players in the category about what consolidation would look like.” She said Tradesy knows Vestiaire and has spoken with the French company, but “the nature of the discussions isn’t something we think is advantageous to share publicly.”
> 
> A spokesperson for Vestiaire Collective said the company did not have a comment.
> 
> Ms. DiNunzio said Tradesy is currently talking to investors about raising more money. In a separate conversation, she added that the company worked with bankers late last year through early this year and that there are “a few exciting things” to come out of it that she could not yet share.
> 
> _—Cory Weinberg contributed to this article. _


Interesting, thanks for sharing. If the company had been more open about the returns thing not working for them and given fair notice to sellers about the changes in policies I might have more respect for them. But the way they handled it was horrendous. 
I think it would be a total mess if they had merged with VC. Not really sure what value add each would give to the other. At least VC pays when they say they will!
ETA:  I do sell on VC and while sales are very slow there, when items do sell you never have to worry about a crap SNAD because VC inspects the stuff first and they don’t allow for returns. In my experience they have the best seller protection in the industry.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> *Just saw this article from 7/2019.*
> 
> *As Fashion Marketplaces Soar, a Bumpy Road for Tradesy*
> By
> Priya Anand
> July 19, 2019 7:01 AM PDT
> 
> 
> Online marketplaces for buying and selling used Gucci handbags, Prada dresses and other secondhand designer goods are finally coming into their own. One of them, The RealReal, had a hit initial public offering last month and is now valued at more than $2 billion. Another, Poshmark, is reportedly preparing for an IPO of its own as early as this fall.
> 
> But the outlook for another such marketplace, Tradesy, appears less rosy. While its competitors saw consistent year-over-year sales growth during each month of last year, Tradesy saw declines during several of those months, according to credit card transaction data compiled by the firm Second Measure. It did, however, eke out about 4% annual growth in U.S. gross sales for the full year, Second Measure said.
> 
> In 2017, Tradesy—which has raised about $100 million in equity and debt from Kleiner Perkins and other firms and was valued at around $155 million in 2016 during its last major funding round—attempted to merge with the Paris-based secondhand fashion site Vestiaire Collective, but the talks fizzled, two people familiar with the matter said.
> 
> THE TAKEAWAY
> • Tradesy saw 4% growth in 2018 gross sales, Second Measure estimates
> • Merger discussions with Vestiaire Collective fizzled in 2017
> • Returned merchandise has accumulated at Tradesy’s office
> 
> At the same time, Tradesy has also struggled with costly returns of customer merchandise, which have piled up in its offices, those people said. And then there is the dog situation at its Santa Monica headquarters.
> 
> The company’s pooch-friendly office policy has led to a surfeit of the furry creatures, leading to urine-stained carpet tiles, said two people familiar with the situation. One person said they were aware of an employee being bitten by an office dog. Employees commonly bring dogs to meetings in cramped conference rooms, some of which have been disrupted by barking as other canines pass by, the people said.
> 
> “It is mayhem,” a former employee said.
> 
> In an interview, Tradesy founder and CEO Tracy DiNunzio said most of the company’s employees consider the dog-friendly policy to be a perk, and that the company offers a service to walk dogs midday on behalf of employees. She said the company has rules in place to ensure canines aren’t disruptive and that the company has never received reports of employees being bitten.
> 
> Ms. DiNunzio also disputed Second Measure’s estimates—which reflect the total value of merchandise sales on the site, from which Tradesy takes a cut—saying the company's overall sales grew more than 4% in 2018 compared to 2017, though she declined to provide a figure.
> 
> According to Second Measure, Tradesy’s steepest sales declines last year occurred in January and February, when they fell 37% and 28% from the same month a year earlier. Second Measure’s data doesn’t include customers who pay for items using Tradesy store credits, which could under-represent sales growth if there are big monthly swings in customer use of those credits. The data also does not include purchases made with Affirm, which allows people to pay in monthly installments.
> 
> Ms. DiNunzio initially said the company had never seen year-over-year declines in monthly sales, but later revised her comments, saying there were four months in 2017 where sales saw single-digit percentage declines compared to the prior year.
> 
> “We’re not the market leader in terms of overall scale on the luxury side—that’s The RealReal,” said Ms. DiNunzio, who added that the market is “big enough and growing fast enough that there’s room for a whole bunch of players.”
> 
> In 2017, the company began focusing on the goal of turning a profit rather than increasing Tradesy's overall sales volume, she said. “We’re not profitable today, but we’re real close and we’ve been kind of periodically profitable over the last few years,” she said.
> 
> *Competing Marketplaces*
> 
> A number of online fashion marketplaces have taken on eBay with various twists in their approach.
> 
> The RealReal focuses on online luxury goods consignment, offering to pick up clothes or jewelry from people’s homes and paying them a cut when the items sell through their website. The company’s stock closed at $25.06 on Thursday, up more than 25% since its IPO.
> 
> Poshmark lets customers buy and sell high- and low-end clothing, accessories and home goods directly to one another, unless an item is valued at more than $500, in which case the company inspects the item to verify it is authentic. ThredUp, which is more of an online version of Goodwill, is limited to women’s and children’s items. Customers can ship their old clothes to ThredUp, whose employees sort through the bags at its distribution facilities, weed out undesirable items and post what remains to its site.
> 
> Tradesy, which lets users upload photos of their designer clothing and accessories, allows its customers to buy and sell directly with each other. But it has still found itself dedicating part of its office to storing customer merchandise anyway. The company allows buyers to return items for any reason and covers the cost of shipping.
> 
> Ms. DiNunzio said Tradesy’s return rate has remained stable and that the company believes returns are an important service for customers. She said the company can incur losses due to returns because it pays for return shipping and then sometimes discounts those items when it posts them to its website in an effort to offload them quickly.
> 
> She said the company is working to reduce the losses it incurs from returns, and that those losses are down 40% so far this year compared to last year.
> 
> Tradesy’s challenge with returns became clear last year as items piled up from floor to ceiling in several rooms and a hallway in its Santa Monica office, while the most expensive items were locked in a separate room, said one of the people. Ms. DiNunzio said the company has at times needed to reconfigure the layout of the floor where it keeps returned merchandise because returns have grown alongside the company’s overall sales volume. She said the inventory in its office, which at times is “densely stacked,” has not become a business issue.
> 
> Asked about the collapse of Tradesy’s 2017 merger talks with Vestiaire Collective, Ms. DiNunzio said Tradesy has in the past held “occasional talks with a number of players in the category about what consolidation would look like.” She said Tradesy knows Vestiaire and has spoken with the French company, but “the nature of the discussions isn’t something we think is advantageous to share publicly.”
> 
> A spokesperson for Vestiaire Collective said the company did not have a comment.
> 
> Ms. DiNunzio said Tradesy is currently talking to investors about raising more money. In a separate conversation, she added that the company worked with bankers late last year through early this year and that there are “a few exciting things” to come out of it that she could not yet share.
> 
> _—Cory Weinberg contributed to this article. _


I wonder if any of the dogs are lifting their legs on the returns stacked in the hallway!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I wonder if any of the dogs are lifting their legs on the returns stacked in the hallway!


The situation is a farce and indicative of the way the company is run!  There was an episode of Silicon Valley on HBO making fun of start up dog policies


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I wonder if any of the dogs are lifting their legs on the returns stacked in the hallway!


oh, they do. it was on glassdoor last year.


----------



## sanamarina

I’ve been selling for a little bit over a year, and the last two months payouts’ve been taking much longer. I have two payouts that were supposed to be released to my PP on October 1. It’s October 21 today. I called Tradesy and was told they will expedite my payouts. Now when I open my account and check the status of these payouts, it just says expedited for release or something. I kind of think their new return policy did no good for them, it does appear to me that Tradesy is struggling now more than before.
It kind of scares me, because I sell high end items, so sometimes amount of money they owe me exceeds $10k. When Designer Vault filed for bankruptcy, people lost their luxury handbags and thousands of dollars the company owed them. 
I also started slowly moving some of my inventory to Mercury. So far so good.
Poshmark just sucks. Maybe for items that are within $10-$50 price range it’s good, but for luxury items it’s no good. Also I think people don’t want to buy anything expensive on Posh since they started charging buyers sales tax.


Milo-LV said:


> I have been selling High end luxury items on Tradesy for over 2 years. Within the past few months they are taking longer and longer to pay sellers. Their website says requests for transfers will take 7 business days, however, I’m still waiting for funds to be transferred to my bank account dating back to September 21 - and the item sold on September 9. It’s October 18 and they still have not processed this request on their end!! Something is happening with this company’s funds and I wonder about their future. What attracted me to the site years ago was Tradesys return policy where they kept buyer returns but that has now morphed into some “fair market” policy. I will not be selling on Tradesy any more and caution others as well. I have also filed a complaint with the BBB.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sanamarina said:


> I’ve been selling for a little bit over a year, and the last two months payouts’ve been taking much longer. I have two payouts that were supposed to be released to my PP on October 1. It’s October 21 today. I called Tradesy and was told they will expedite my payouts. Now when I open my account and check the status of these payouts, it just says expedited for release or something. I kind of think their new return policy did no good for them, it does appear to me that Tradesy is struggling now more than before.
> It kind of scares me, because I sell high end items, so sometimes amount of money they owe me exceeds $10k. When Designer Vault filed for bankruptcy, people lost their luxury handbags and thousands of dollars the company owed them.
> I also started slowly moving some of my inventory to Mercury. So far so good.
> Poshmark just sucks. Maybe for items that are within $10-$50 price range it’s good, but for luxury items it’s no good. Also I think people don’t want to buy anything expensive on Posh since they started charging buyers a sales tax.


Tradesy had to start charging sales tax too. 
I just sold a pair of $800 boots on Posh. The luxury buyers are there, maybe not as many as Tradesy but there are some. 
Until we read about a new investor infusion I don’t think it’s safe to be selling that high dollar value of an item on Tradesy. If you do it is at your own risk. All the signs are there.


----------



## sanamarina

oh didn’t know about sales tax on Tradesy.
Yes there are some buyers on Posh, but compared to Tradesy it’s 1/20.


MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Tradesy had to start charging sales tax too.
> I just sold a pair of $800 boots on Posh. The luxury buyers are there, maybe not as many as Tradesy but there are some.
> Until we read about a new investor infusion I don’t think it’s safe to be selling that high dollar value of an item on Tradesy. If you do it is at your own risk. All the signs are there.


----------



## GemsBerry

Do you guys know if signature is still required for items over $xxx per tradesy labels? I’m tracking my shipment and I didn’t see signature required on label or in tracking info.


----------



## sanamarina

GemsBerry said:


> Do you guys know if signature is still required for items over $xxx per tradesy labels? I’m tracking my shipment and I didn’t see signature required on label or in tracking info.


yes if it's more than $500


----------



## Love Of My Life

As a buyer on Tradesy, it's not pleasant to hear from various posters that payments are "being held up".
My transactions on Tradesy have been quite pleasant & found the exchange of communication with the
seller(s) & for the most part customer service reps to be satisfactory.


----------



## MarieNYC

How soon after “fund sent to bank account” does it take to actually appear in your bank account?


----------



## EGBDF

MarieNYC said:


> How soon after “fund sent to bank account” does it take to actually appear in your bank account?


It used to take about 11 days or so for mine. I don't sell much, but my last three sales I've had to contact them after 20+ days for the funds to actually be released!


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> It used to take about 11 days or so for mine. I don't sell much, but my last three sales I've had to contact them after 20+ days for the funds to actually be released!


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> It used to take about 11 days or so for mine. I don't sell much, but my last three sales I've had to contact them after 20+ days for the funds to actually be released!


My last two transfers took close to a month! I have 5 outstanding sales now. Two were released mid October and I'm still waiting. The other three sales were just made last week so I probably won't see that money until sometime in December. It is nerve-wracking.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

If you continue to sell on Tradesy after the quite obvious issues they’ve been having for the past 6 months you’re willingly putting yourself in a stressful situation.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> ... I called Tradesy and was told they will expedite my payouts. Now when I open my account and check the status of these payouts, it just says expedited for release or something. I kind of think their new return policy did no good for them, it does appear to me that Tradesy is struggling now more than before.





EGBDF said:


> It used to take about 11 days or so for mine. I don't sell much, but my last three sales I've had to contact them after 20+ days for the funds to actually be released!


So after reading this I also requested to "expedite" my transfers. Ridic, really. like I'm here for a long time and money used to hit my bank account on the 4-7th day. with all the same system. whatever they are pulling out now about manual transfers and how they are shot-handed is a complete BS.
Q: now how long does it take for money to drop after request to expedite?


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> If you continue to sell on Tradesy after the quite obvious issues they’ve been having for the past 6 months you’re willingly putting yourself in a stressful situation.


That is true. I don't like it but I still make a large percentage of my sales on Tradesy so I'm willing to take the risk rather than give up having those sales. There is a different kind of risk in selling those items on ebay. I only get nervous with Tradesy when I have a backlog of sales I haven't been paid for.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> That is true. I don't like it but I still make a large percentage of my sales on Tradesy so I'm willing to take the risk rather than give up having those sales. There is a different kind of risk in selling those items on ebay. I only get nervous with Tradesy when I have a backlog of sales I haven't been paid for.



I used to sell on Tradesy and continue to sell on eBay posh and mercari. If you pull your stuff from Tradesy your buyers might find you elsewhere. I am averaging about the same sales overall on the other platforms combined. The risk on eBay is much lower because you have the money in your pocket instantly and only have to worry about the odd one off unwarranted NAD claims. That is not EVERY sale like it is with Tradesy where you don’t know if you will get paid because they might be out of business the next day. I just feel like I am watching people stay with an abusive boyfriend the way people on this thread continue to take BS from Tradesy and don’t leave.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I used to sell on Tradesy and continue to sell on eBay posh and mercari. If you pull your stuff from Tradesy your buyers might find you elsewhere. I am averaging about the same sales overall on the other platforms combined. The risk on eBay is much lower because you have the money in your pocket instantly and only have to worry about the odd one off unwarranted NAD claims. That is not EVERY sale like it is with Tradesy where you don’t know if you will get paid because they might be out of business the next day. I just feel like I am watching people stay with an abusive boyfriend the way people on this thread continue to take BS from Tradesy and don’t leave.


It crossed my mind that I'm making more sales on Tradesy because so many sellers have left.


----------



## Gennas

I hate Tradesy now. I have been selling on Tradesy every since they opened. I had a buyer return a brand new with tags jacket to Tradesy, because it did not fit. Of course they used the excuse of not knowing Market Value and shipped it back to me!!!! WTF. The tags clearly show the retail price. It's an item for sale right now at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> I hate Tradesy now. I have been selling on Tradesy every since they opened. I had a buyer return a brand new with tags jacket to Tradesy, because it did not fit. Of course they used the excuse of not knowing Market Value and shipped it back to me!!!! WTF. The tags clearly show the retail price. It's an item for sale right now at Neiman Marcus.


when did you find out about return to you? was it after 4 days since delivery or it doesn't matter and Tradesy can send you return any time they want? I'm just trying to figure out new timelines after I came back from a long vacation and I'm very confused.


----------



## jcnc

Ugh...  I had such a horrible experience on Ebay. A buyer returned my item claiming its "not as described" when the pics show exactly what it is. Based on the language, I did some digging and found this seller did the same thing with this same bag on a different platform. This time I had added more pics and yet the same thing. I reported to Ebay And Ebay said they will always side with the buyer because no matter how many pics a seller posts, a buyer can always find something they don't like and is "NOT AS DESCRIBED". soo annoyed


----------



## whateve

jcnc said:


> Ugh...  I had such a horrible experience on Ebay. A buyer returned my item claiming its "not as described" when the pics show exactly what it is. Based on the language, I did some digging and found this seller did the same thing with this same bag on a different platform. This time I had added more pics and yet the same thing. I reported to Ebay And Ebay said they will always side with the buyer because no matter how many pics a seller posts, a buyer can always find something they don't like and is "NOT AS DESCRIBED". soo annoyed


I don't think ebay says they always side with the buyer even if they do.  I had an experience where a buyer claimed not as described and was allowed to return. She didn't return my purse, which she posted on her Facebook page. She returned her old ratty used one. I told ebay and they allowed me to keep the money. I think they gave her a refund too. A few months later she are NARUed from ebay. I guess she did it again. Eventually they will remove members if they pull something too many times.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gennas said:


> I hate Tradesy now. I have been selling on Tradesy every since they opened. I had a buyer return a brand new with tags jacket to Tradesy, because it did not fit. Of course they used the excuse of not knowing Market Value and shipped it back to me!!!! WTF. The tags clearly show the retail price. It's an item for sale right now at Neiman Marcus.



I'm not a seller but I would find this practice quite annoying & it has been mentioned several times on tPF
with Tradesy
What is going on there??
A tag clearly has a price tag & Tradesy comes up with an explanation that is not even plausible.


----------



## GemsBerry

oh never mind, I got my answer. the item is being returned to me. brand new with all the tags INCLUDING price attached. their excuse "can't determine market price". 
that's given I haven't had any returns for ages.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> when did you find out about return to you? was it after 4 days since delivery or it doesn't matter and Tradesy can send you return any time they want? I'm just trying to figure out new timelines after I came back from a long vacation and I'm very confused.


Hi, I  found out when they emailed me that they were returning it. It was 9 days after the jacket was delivered to the buyer!!!


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> oh never mind, I got my answer. the item is being returned to me. brand new with all the tags INCLUDING price attached. their excuse "can't determine market price".
> that's given I haven't had any returns for ages.


Oh no, I'm so sorry they are returning your item too. It seems like they are not keeping any items anymore. I think all sellers should remove their items and then maybe Tradesy will realize that they need sellers to survive!!!


----------



## Gennas

Love Of My Life said:


> I'm not a seller but I would find this practice quite annoying & it has been mentioned several times on tPF
> with Tradesy
> What is going on there??
> A tag clearly has a price tag & Tradesy comes up with an explanation that is not even plausible.


I think Tradesy has too many returns and they are just returning all items to sellers.  I have had it with them. My item better be in the same condition as when I shipped it out. I still have not received it back yet.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Love Of My Life said:


> I'm not a seller but I would find this practice quite annoying & it has been mentioned several times on tPF
> with Tradesy
> What is going on there??
> A tag clearly has a price tag & Tradesy comes up with an explanation that is not even plausible.


What is going on is that they are in desperate financial straits and are attempting what they can to stay in business. But it is having the opposite effect of driving fed up sellers away so it’s just going to be a drain circling phenomenon.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Their returns model is not feasible. They should just switch to the Poshmark model where everything is final sale. Poshmark seems to be doing quite well. 


Gennas said:


> I think Tradesy has too many returns and they are just returning all items to sellers.  I have had it with them. My item better be in the same condition as when I shipped it out. I still have not received it back yet.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry they are returning your item too. It seems like they are not keeping any items anymore. I think all sellers should remove their items and then maybe Tradesy will realize that they need sellers to survive!!!





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Their returns model is not feasible. They should just switch to the Poshmark model where everything is final sale. Poshmark seems to be doing quite well.


Thank you Gennas. To think about it, it's a scam. Explanation "we can't determine market value" doesn't make sense. Tags or no tags attached. Aren't we paying commission to them for intermediary services and their expertise? They increased commission under condition "we take care of returns so you don't have to". Now they are not doing any job and just take money from customer (and give her site credit) and return item to seller. 
So we're paying commission to multiple people who are hired to tell us lie through their teeth. 
Then they are holding MY money from sales for almost 2 months. Technically, funds become MINE at the moment the item is delivered. Plus escrow window, OK. But  I was able to transfer funds even before 4-days inspection window by emailing CS and informing them that customer is happy. Holding money for fake reasons is a financial fraud.
Tradesy is hanging by the thread.


----------



## ThisVNchick

At this point Tradesy is not seller or buyer friendly. 

As sellers, you're more than likely asked to take your item back. As a buyer, if you file for INAD, they're likely not going to side with you (unless it is grossly misrepresented) and give you credit while forcing your seller to take the item back. This is what has become the norm when I read this thread. 

As promised, I am back to update on my situation with Tradesy. After returning the bag with the wobbly lock, Tradesy said that the bag was not like this when it was in their possession. I responded and told them why would you ship a $3.5k purchase just in a box, no padding? They didn't respond and just went ahead and sent the item back. My husband decided that he was going to refuse delivery, but our carrier went ahead and bypass the signature confirmation (signed it himself) and left the package at our doorstep. Upset, my husband marched into USPS consumer affairs and asked them why they allowed delivery on a SC package when no one was home. The person was able to look up the GPS coordinates and confirm that the package was signed and delivered no where near our home.  And it turned out it happened the same way the first time. So my husband got USPS to call Tradesy to tell them that this package was misdelivered twice and that the recipient wanted to refuse the package, even though tracking says delivered. The Tradesy CS agreed, based on those circumstances, that the package should be refused. So the bag went back to Tradesy. They reopened our case and decided to give us a refund as a courtesy. 

I wanted to follow up with the bag to see if they would disclose the damage when they relisted. To my surprise, not only did they list the lock as broken, but there was also a ripped handle. The second time that the package came, it was definitely not opened. We returned it the same way it was sent. My husband thinks that because Tradesy got USPS to admit fault for misdelivering, they went ahead and damaged the bag to claim insurance. I'll attach a photo of the damage. As a long time LV lover/buyer, I know how these bags are constructed and there is absolutely no way this could have happened in transit, no padding and all. This kind of damage was done on purpose.  Notice that the strap is held down by the rivets. For the strap to tear like so, someone had to be pulling at it to cause the rip. A bag bouncing around in transit could not have caused this damage. 

So those who are still sticking it out on Tradesy, whether you're selling or buying, just beware. And if you're buying from a Tradesy closet, it is probably best to start video recording yourself opening their packages.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> At this point Tradesy is not seller or buyer friendly.
> 
> As sellers, you're more than likely asked to take your item back. As a buyer, if you file for INAD, they're likely not going to side with you (unless it is grossly misrepresented) and give you credit while forcing your seller to take the item back. This is what has become the norm when I read this thread.
> 
> As promised, I am back to update on my situation with Tradesy. After returning the bag with the wobbly lock, Tradesy said that the bag was not like this when it was in their possession. I responded and told them why would you ship a $3.5k purchase just in a box, no padding? They didn't respond and just went ahead and sent the item back. My husband decided that he was going to refuse delivery, but our carrier went ahead and bypass the signature confirmation (signed it himself) and left the package at our doorstep. Upset, my husband marched into USPS consumer affairs and asked them why they allowed delivery on a SC package when no one was home. The person was able to look up the GPS coordinates and confirm that the package was signed and delivered no where near our home.  And it turned out it happened the same way the first time. So my husband got USPS to call Tradesy to tell them that this package was misdelivered twice and that the recipient wanted to refuse the package, even though tracking says delivered. The Tradesy CS agreed, based on those circumstances, that the package should be refused. So the bag went back to Tradesy. They reopened our case and decided to give us a refund as a courtesy.
> 
> I wanted to follow up with the bag to see if they would disclose the damage when they relisted. To my surprise, not only did they list the lock as broken, but there was also a ripped handle. The second time that the package came, it was definitely not opened. We returned it the same way it was sent. My husband thinks that because Tradesy got USPS to admit fault for misdelivering, they went ahead and damaged the bag to claim insurance. I'll attach a photo of the damage. As a long time LV lover/buyer, I know how these bags are constructed and there is absolutely no way this could have happened in transit, no padding and all. This kind of damage was done on purpose.  Notice that the strap is held down by the rivets. For the strap to tear like so, someone had to be pulling at it to cause the rip. A bag bouncing around in transit could not have caused this damage.
> 
> So those who are still sticking it out on Tradesy, whether you're selling or buying, just beware. And if you're buying from a Tradesy closet, it is probably best to start video recording yourself opening their packages.


That's horrible. Tradesy would claim anything not to keep the item. The worst part is it takes so much time and efforts to fix issues with Tradesy, it's not worth the money. Did you file chrageback or PayPal claim? they will need all the tracking, and you have the case with all the fake signatures.


----------



## GemsBerry

As for financial fraud, I have a point here. I know for sure money can be transferred on the next day (at the end of 4-day inspection hold). But they are _holding and using funds_ for almost 2 months without being a bank or a financial institution, they don't hold a licence as such. The reasons they give is a pure lie.
For example, Etsy that has their own payment processing don't want to hold your funds (balance) for longer than a month since payment date because they are not allowed to do so by regulation. PayPal can do because they are a financial institution.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> As for financial fraud, I have a point here. I know for sure money can be transferred on the next day (at the end of 4-day inspection hold). But they are _holding and using funds_ for almost 2 months without being a bank or a financial institution, they don't hold a licence as such. The reasons they give is a pure lie.
> For example, Etsy that has their own payment processing don't want to hold your funds (balance) for longer than a month since payment date because they are not allowed to do so by regulation. PayPal can do because they are a financial institution.


On Mercari, you get your funds within 2 days.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> That's horrible. Tradesy would claim anything not to keep the item. The worst part is it takes so much time and efforts to fix issues with Tradesy, it's not worth the money. Did you file chrageback or PayPal claim? they will need all the tracking, and you have the case with all the fake signatures.



Our case has been solved for quite a few weeks now. I just wanted to get that letter from AMEX to confirm that everything was done before I posted.

I filed a chargeback with AMEX because that was the payment method that my husband used when he purchased the item. AMEX issued us the credit back once they were able to see that we attempted to send the item back. I sent them the screenshot of the description, which at the time said it was new without tags. I also sent them a video of the wobbly lock, so they ruled in my favor once I had tracking showing that it was delivered back at Tradesy. However, Tradesy wouldn't take it back so my husband decided to refuse the delivery on the second attempt but was unable to do so because the mailman went ahead and signed for us. That's when USPS got involved and sent all of the delivery information to Tradesy which showed that both times, the package was signed and delivered not at our residence. I think Tradesy allowed the return to go thru then because they now had the needed information to file an insurance claim with USPS (i.e. misdelivery led to customer receiving damaged package). Although, the USPS agent did tell my husband that sometimes the mailman will sign and scan the package in the trucks and the trucks are not in front of the residence so that's why the GPS will log it as being delivered not at the intended residence (doesn't mean that the mailman did misdeliver IYKWIM).

Anyways, I just thought the whole thing was handle miserably by Tradesy and especially how the bag was relisted with the new defects, just sketchy all around. Figured I share my experience so others can proceed with caution when dealing with this company.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Our case has been solved for quite a few weeks now. I just wanted to get that letter from AMEX to confirm that everything was done before I posted.
> 
> I filed a chargeback with AMEX because that was the payment method that my husband used when he purchased the item. AMEX issued us the credit back once they were able to see that we attempted to send the item back. I sent them the screenshot of the description, which at the time said it was new without tags. I also sent them a video of the wobbly lock, so they ruled in my favor once I had tracking showing that it was delivered back at Tradesy. However, Tradesy wouldn't take it back so my husband decided to refuse the delivery on the second attempt but was unable to do so because the mailman went ahead and signed for us. That's when USPS got involved and sent all of the delivery information to Tradesy which showed that both times, the package was signed and delivered not at our residence. I think Tradesy allowed the return to go thru then because they now had the needed information to file an insurance claim with USPS (i.e. misdelivery led to customer receiving damaged package). Although, the USPS agent did tell my husband that sometimes the mailman will sign and scan the package in the trucks and the trucks are not in front of the residence so that's why the GPS will log it as being delivered not at the intended residence (doesn't mean that the mailman did misdeliver IYKWIM).
> 
> Anyways, I just thought the whole thing was handle miserably by Tradesy and especially how the bag was relisted with the new defects, just sketchy all around. Figured I share my experience so others can proceed with caution when dealing with this company.


Many mail carriers do this even though it is against USPS rules. I'm thankful that I have a good carrier now.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> Our case has been solved for quite a few weeks now. I just wanted to get that letter from AMEX to confirm that everything was done before I posted.
> 
> I filed a chargeback with AMEX because that was the payment method that my husband used when he purchased the item. AMEX issued us the credit back once they were able to see that we attempted to send the item back. I sent them the screenshot of the description, which at the time said it was new without tags. I also sent them a video of the wobbly lock, so they ruled in my favor once I had tracking showing that it was delivered back at Tradesy. However, Tradesy wouldn't take it back so my husband decided to refuse the delivery on the second attempt but was unable to do so because the mailman went ahead and signed for us. That's when USPS got involved and sent all of the delivery information to Tradesy which showed that both times, the package was signed and delivered not at our residence. I think Tradesy allowed the return to go thru then because they now had the needed information to file an insurance claim with USPS (i.e. misdelivery led to customer receiving damaged package). Although, the USPS agent did tell my husband that sometimes the mailman will sign and scan the package in the trucks and the trucks are not in front of the residence so that's why the GPS will log it as being delivered not at the intended residence (doesn't mean that the mailman did misdeliver IYKWIM).
> 
> Anyways, I just thought the whole thing was handle miserably by Tradesy and especially how the bag was relisted with the new defects, just sketchy all around. Figured I share my experience so others can proceed with caution when dealing with this company.


I'm happy to hear your bank stepped in and it's a happy ending for you given all the efforts and time spent.

Sadly, this thread became more like fraud chronicles now rather than sharing experience about selling on a legitimate platform. or what did they claim initially "women to women" marketplace? right...


----------



## Prettyn

GemsBerry said:


> As for financial fraud, I have a point here. I know for sure money can be transferred on the next day (at the end of 4-day inspection hold). But they are _holding and using funds_ for almost 2 months without being a bank or a financial institution, they don't hold a licence as such. The reasons they give is a pure lie.
> For example, Etsy that has their own payment processing don't want to hold your funds (balance) for longer than a month since payment date because they are not allowed to do so by regulation. PayPal can do because they are a financial institution.


That’s why I pulled all my items off Tradesy and put them on Poshmark. You get your money within a week on poshmark. My sister waited over two months to get her funds. It was not this way three years ago.


----------



## GemsBerry

Prettyn said:


> That’s why I pulled all my items off Tradesy and put them on Poshmark. You get your money within a week on poshmark. My sister waited over two months to get her funds. It was not this way three years ago.


I'll do the same. I'm just waiting to get paid and one international customer who can't place her order on PM because they only deliver to US.


----------



## GemsBerry

From Glassdoor https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Tradesy-Reviews-E812993.htm
"Notice how many long term employees have left recently. Internal and external policies are constantly changing, however no one is on the same page about these polices. You say you're a company who "doesn't believe in meetings" however we are constantly in meetings. The reason you provide catered lunch? so we don't want to leave the office. I especially feel bad for the employees on the 1st floor, it looks like they work in a cellblock - at least the rest of the floors have a view. You claim that all dogs MUST be on leashes at all times to help avoid accidents, however there are dogs running around all day long. There is supposedly a rule that if a dog has three accidents, they are not allowed to come back, however there are several dogs who have had multiple accidents that keep coming back. Treat your employees with respect, and actually listen to what they have to say."
______
"You have a culture problem. You need a radical overhaul in values. That starts at the top. Currently there is a culture of blame and fear. Address this. Work diligently to change it. There's a reason 20% of your employees have resigned in 2018 and it's only Q2."


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> I'll do the same. I'm just waiting to get paid and one international customer who can't place her order on PM because they only deliver to US.


You can do international sales on eBay.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> You can do international sales on eBay.


Yes, thank you. I think I can find the way to forward that customer to eBay.


----------



## Gennas

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Their returns model is not feasible. They should just switch to the Poshmark model where everything is final sale. Poshmark seems to be doing quite well.


I agree.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you Gennas. To think about it, it's a scam. Explanation "we can't determine market value" doesn't make sense. Tags or no tags attached. Aren't we paying commission to them for intermediary services and their expertise? They increased commission under condition "we take care of returns so you don't have to". Now they are not doing any job and just take money from customer (and give her site credit) and return item to seller.
> So we're paying commission to multiple people who are hired to tell us lie through their teeth.
> Then they are holding MY money from sales for almost 2 months. Technically, funds become MINE at the moment the item is delivered. Plus escrow window, OK. But  I was able to transfer funds even before 4-days inspection window by emailing CS and informing them that customer is happy. Holding money for fake reasons is a financial fraud.
> Tradesy is hanging by the thread.


 Yes, I agree that it's a total scam!!!  They are so unethical!!!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.tradesy.com/
> 
> I've come across this site several times when browsing the internet. The other day, there was a large banner across the top of tPF. I'd like to think that this means tPF endorses the website, but I realize it could mean that they just paid to advertise on tPF
> 
> It seems promising -- comparable to ebay. They charge sellers 9% of the sales price + Paypal's 2.9%. One nice thing is that they cover the shipping charges. You set your asking price, and they tack on an additional amount for shipping. Once your item sells, they send out a prepaid shipping kit and within 24 hours of sending your item out, they release your money. Sounds simple enough, until I saw what they were charging for shipping!
> 
> I listed one of my bags on the site to see how it would go. I set an asking price of $1750. Once they tacked on the shipping costs, the sales price went up to $1882 -- $132 for shipping? Where in the world did they come up with that figure? Even with insurance, I've never paid anywhere near that amount! And they use USPS. My guess is that it's a prepaid label similar to the labels you receive when doing a merchandise return. I just don't understand that price!!  And nowhere on the site does it explain how they calculate the shipping costs. You just enter your asking price, and they add on the shipping and give you a total sales price.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy and/or sell with them? Thoughts? Experiences?


I have sold with them for the past five years at least and do really like the site. I was selling on EBay prior to that and after a very bad episode with an LV sale where it was clear to me they support the buyer and not the seller I went in search of better sites. You can communicate with the interested party freely and they pretty much handle the transaction. I was aware that their shipping prices can be ludicrous so I always ship it myself via USPS two day for around $20. The only cons I have are the two to three week wait for your funds and the 2.9% cut they take to withdraw your money.  The hold on funds when they can clearly see the customer received the item and is happy with it seems unethical. Otherwise I find them acceptable.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Prettyn said:


> That’s why I pulled all my items off Tradesy and put them on Poshmark. You get your money within a week on poshmark. My sister waited over two months to get her funds. It was not this way three years ago.


No it was not!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Prettyn said:


> That’s why I pulled all my items off Tradesy and put them on Poshmark. You get your money within a week on poshmark. My sister waited over two months to get her funds. It was not this way three years ago.





Syrenitytoo said:


> I have sold with them for the past five years at least and do really like the site. I was selling on EBay prior to that and after a very bad episode with an LV sale where it was clear to me they support the buyer and not the seller I went in search of better sites. You can communicate with the interested party freely and they pretty much handle the transaction. I was aware that their shipping prices can be ludicrous so I always ship it myself via USPS two day for around $20. The only cons I have are the two to three week wait for your funds and the 2.9% cut they take to withdraw your money.  The hold on funds when they can clearly see the customer received the item and is happy with it seems unethical. Otherwise I find them acceptable.




have you had any recent sales?  Because they are way beyond the 2-3 weeks now and only release your funds when you call customer service to pay you the money you are owed. My last 3 sales were like that before I pulled the plug and many others are reporting the same.


----------



## GemsBerry

BBB has average customer rating *1 star* for Tradesy and tons of neg reviews and complaints. Also it's red flagged by BBB for fakes. I haven't seen worse company standing on BBB, even VC is doing better.

Not surprising, Vestiaire  Collective refused to buy Tradesy. Tradesy founder wanted to "exit" with dignity and cash on it, instead they have to cheat on payouts to sellers so they can keep running and pay themselves. Nobody wants to buy/acquire them. Venture capitalists stopped funding (don't throw good money after bad money). Tradesy hasn't become profitable like they promised 2 yrs ago and there's no way they're are going to IPO like other marketplaces TRR, Etsy or Posh (about to).
The situation for Tradesy went from bad to worse to illegal towards sellers over last 1-2 yrs.
After my last payout is withdrawn I'll put my shop on eternal vacation and focus on Posh and Mercari.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> BBB has average customer rating *1 star* for Tradesy and tons of neg reviews and complaints. Also it's red flagged by BBB for fakes. I haven't seen worse company standing on BBB, even VC is doing better.
> 
> Not surprising, Vestiaire  Collective refused to buy Tradesy. Tradesy founder wanted to "exit" with dignity and cash on it, instead they have to cheat on payouts to sellers so they can keep running and pay themselves. Nobody wants to buy/acquire them. Venture capitalists stopped funding (don't throw good money after bad money). Tradesy hasn't become profitable like they promised 2 yrs ago and there's no way they're are going to IPO like other marketplaces TRR, Etsy or Posh (about to).
> The situation for Tradesy went from bad to worse to illegal towards sellers over last 1-2 yrs.
> After my last payout is withdrawn I'll put my shop on eternal vacation and focus on Posh and Mercari.


They also massively wasted prior investors money with the stupid closet cleaning company buyout 2 years ago. Seriously they could have just added their own service at no cost, there’s nothing proprietary about a closet clean out service. And how many people do you actually think are using that?

Have you seen any additional details on the failed talks with VC?  Just curious. VC also has its problems but they always pay on the exact date promised and they do not send your stuff back to you if it is accurately described!


----------



## jmc3007

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Have you seen any additional details on the failed talks with VC?  Just curious. VC also has its problems but they always pay on the exact date promised and they do not send your stuff back to you if it is accurately described!


Until one day they “forgot” to make payment to my account last month, and took another week of emails to finally get it sorted out. So there’s that.

VC is French, culturally rigidly and operationally French. That’s how they are and will always be, merger or acquisition will crush both of them. I don’t get the impression that their model is scalable at current capacity. I sent an email and the auto response was they’re unusually busy and might take 3 DAYS to receive a response. Seriously this is not circa 1995 and they’re new to the volume game. What would they do for holiday shoppings? And what kind of customer nowadays would find that it’s acceptable to receive out such a response? A couple days later, someone responded that they reviewed my email but there was nothing they could do as it’s been forwarded to another dept. and that right there is what a French startup is about. It took another 3 days for the other person from the appropriate area to respond. They followed up with rating survey asking how I felt about the service I received. Delighted I said! Sadly, no emoticon for sarcasm was available.

For all intents and purposes, I’ve accepted that the risk possibility items will be returned to me is out there with every transaction, sellers need to get over it and move on. Final sale is final sale until it isn’t across all platforms, eBay, Posh, VC etc. I’ve changed my closet inventory based of those risks, almost no shoes to eliminate headaches around fit (I sold massive quantities 2-3 years ago), same with clothes etc. As the resale market becomes more mature, you can clearly see niche pockets being developed among the various platforms, best to exploit what works for yourself and stick with that. Tradesy has evolved dramatically over the past 5 years, it not an eBay nor is it suitable for all types of sellers.


----------



## whateve

Syrenitytoo said:


> I have sold with them for the past five years at least and do really like the site. I was selling on EBay prior to that and after a very bad episode with an LV sale where it was clear to me they support the buyer and not the seller I went in search of better sites. You can communicate with the interested party freely and they pretty much handle the transaction. I was aware that their shipping prices can be ludicrous so I always ship it myself via USPS two day for around $20. The only cons I have are the two to three week wait for your funds and the 2.9% cut they take to withdraw your money.  The hold on funds when they can clearly see the customer received the item and is happy with it seems unethical. Otherwise I find them acceptable.


Have you read any of this thread?
I have no idea what you mean about their shipping prices being ludicrous. Their label is $10.50 and the cost of it isn't charged commission, so you are wasting money paying for the shipping yourself. The only items I ship myself are those I can ship first class for under $5.

Currently for me, the wait for release of funds is 9 days and 30 days for transfer. 

About 80% of my sales are below the $50 threshold so are final sale. I figure I have less risk in having these items returned to me. There is no reason they should be holding my money so long when they know the buyer isn't going to return.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They also massively wasted prior investors money with the stupid closet cleaning company buyout 2 years ago. Seriously they could have just added their own service at no cost, there’s nothing proprietary about a closet clean out service. And how many people do you actually think are using that?
> 
> Have you seen any additional details on the failed talks with VC?  Just curious. VC also has its problems but they always pay on the exact date promised and they do not send your stuff back to you if it is accurately described!


No additional info, negations were probably under no-disclosure agreement, that's why nothing leaked before or during negotiations.
True about buying closet concierge services. Tradesy was already a sinking ship then (didn't become profitable, no new investments). It looks like a nice deal "between friends" to cash on the remaining funds.
Now Tradesy considers gross sales as their money to spend. Maybe they will pay sellers after tons of new sales. It a pyramid really. Not like a Posh who, I assume, has a separate escrow fund and doesn't use it to pay themselves and other operational expenses. Tradesy lost touch with reality and legality of doing business. As Glassdoor reviews say, many key employees left. I think those who said "no, you can't do that".


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

jmc3007 said:


> Until one day they “forgot” to make payment to my account last month, and took another week of emails to finally get it sorted out. So there’s that.
> 
> VC is French, culturally rigidly and operationally French. That’s how they are and will always be, merger or acquisition will crush both of them. I don’t get the impression that their model is scalable at current capacity. I sent an email and the auto response was they’re unusually busy and might take 3 DAYS to receive a response. Seriously this is not circa 1995 and they’re new to the volume game. What would they do for holiday shoppings? And what kind of customer nowadays would find that it’s acceptable to receive out such a response? A couple days later, someone responded that they reviewed my email but there was nothing they could do as it’s been forwarded to another dept. and that right there is what a French startup is about. It took another 3 days for the other person from the appropriate area to respond. They followed up with rating survey asking how I felt about the service I received. Delighted I said! Sadly, no emoticon for sarcasm was available.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, I’ve accepted that the risk possibility items will be returned to me is out there with every transaction, sellers need to get over it and move on. Final sale is final sale until it isn’t across all platforms, eBay, Posh, VC etc. I’ve changed my closet inventory based of those risks, almost no shoes to eliminate headaches around fit (I sold massive quantities 2-3 years ago), same with clothes etc. As the resale market becomes more mature, you can clearly see niche pockets being developed among the various platforms, best to exploit what works for yourself and stick with that. Tradesy has evolved dramatically over the past 5 years, it not an eBay nor is it suitable for all types of sellers.


Agreed that VC has its own problems. However they don’t have the widespread failure to pay and screwing over of sellers with returns that has become the norm on Tradesy. Yes, everyone should choose what is right for them based on their own diligence.


----------



## whateve

I just received my funds that were transferred on 10/14 and 10/18, so a little quicker than last time, 3 weeks for the second one.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> I just received my funds that were transferred on 10/14 and 10/18, so a little quicker than last time, 3 weeks for the second one.


Unfortunately they are inconsistent with payouts. Glad you got yours.


----------



## whateve

Tradesy just released funds from a sale that was delivered 10/31, so 9 days.


----------



## iloveluxury1

It took 28 days, 5 phone calls and 6 emails to release my $5000 earnings. Never again!
I’ve been selling with them since 2014 with no issues until that one transfer. I was curious why it was taking so long because PayPal should be instant. I did a quick google search and was sick to my stomach reading about their financial problems and knowing they could keep my entire $5000 payout. 

I put my closet on “vacation mode” so people can still see my items. I’m hoping there’s someway I can direct a potential buyer if they message me to my listings on eBay and posh without being flagged. Any advice??? 

I definitely don’t want to risk losing my money or having an item being returned to me (reading the horror stories here about returns!!) thankfully in the past year or so all the sales I made were kept by the buyer.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Tradesy just released funds from a sale that was delivered 10/31, so 9 days.


I think _the bigger the amount the longer they are holding it_. For small sums like $250-260 each my timeline was:
- on 13th day after transfer request I emailed them and asked to "expedite"
- 5 days after "expediting" request money dropped.
and that's after 9-10 wait for funds to become available. so about 28 days total.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I think _the bigger the amount the longer they are holding it_. For small sums like $250-260 each my timeline was:
> - on 13th day after transfer request I emailed them and asked to "expedite"
> - 5 days after "expediting" request money dropped.
> and that's after 9-10 wait for funds to become available. so about 28 days total.


I'm sure that is a factor. Most of mine are small amounts. My more expensive items seem to only sell on ebay. It's weird, because the cheaper items I have on Tradesy are priced higher than I price them on other sites so I end up with the same net.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> It's weird, because the cheaper items I have on Tradesy are priced higher than I price them on other sites so I end up with the same net.


I've noticed that some sellers list across platforms (eBay, Tradesy, Poshmark, Bonanza being the ones I check).  Which platform is your preference, if you were to choose where an item sells?  As a buyer, I have used all of these.  As a seller, I've only used Ebay.


----------



## Prettyn

GoStanford said:


> I've noticed that some sellers list across platforms (eBay, Tradesy, Poshmark, Bonanza being the ones I check).  Which platform is your preference, if you were to choose where an item sells?  As a buyer, I have used all of these.  As a seller, I've only used Ebay.


My favorite is Poshmark and then eBay for selling.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> I've noticed that some sellers list across platforms (eBay, Tradesy, Poshmark, Bonanza being the ones I check).  Which platform is your preference, if you were to choose where an item sells?  As a buyer, I have used all of these.  As a seller, I've only used Ebay.


I wish they all would sell on Mercari. That is the most hassle free site. I get only a few sales a year from Bonanza even though I get a lot of views. I get the most sales on ebay. Tradesy is a close second. I've never used Posh. As a buyer, I prefer ebay, knowing that I can open a claim if something goes wrong and ebay will side with me. I have bought from all these sites.


----------



## GemsBerry

I got my return and the BNWT lambskin bag is ruined. Tradesy squished 12" bag into 12" box, it lost structure and all the bottom is misshapen now, corners are completely wrinkled. I don't think it's a customer, she would just put it back into my original box that was of appropriate size and had plenty of room for bubble wrapper. So frustrating.
BTW USPS faked my signature too, neither me nor concierge signed with my name. I would have refused such a small box....
I emailed Tradesy and asked to take this bag back, since they ruined it, they should resell.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I got my return and the BNWT lambskin bag is ruined. Tradesy squished 12" bag into 12" box, it lost structure and all the bottom is misshapen now, corners are completely wrinkled. I don't think it's a customer, she would just put it back into my original box that was of appropriate size and had plenty of room for bubble wrapper. So frustrating.
> BTW USPS faked my signature too, neither me nor concierge signed with my name. I would have refused such a small box....
> I emailed Tradesy and asked to take this bag back, since they ruined it, they should resell.
> View attachment 4587023


That's a shame. Let us know what Tradesy says.


----------



## Prettyn

GemsBerry said:


> I got my return and the BNWT lambskin bag is ruined. Tradesy squished 12" bag into 12" box, it lost structure and all the bottom is misshapen now, corners are completely wrinkled. I don't think it's a customer, she would just put it back into my original box that was of appropriate size and had plenty of room for bubble wrapper. So frustrating.
> BTW USPS faked my signature too, neither me nor concierge signed with my name. I would have refused such a small box....
> I emailed Tradesy and asked to take this bag back, since they ruined it, they should resell.
> View attachment 4587023


Terrible, and  poor customer service!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> That's a shame. Let us know what Tradesy says.





Prettyn said:


> Terrible, and  poor customer service!


Thank you, I'm not high on hopes. They damaged my Tiffany bracelet before at least due to careless packaging (they held it for 14 days and who knows what else happened). They told me to piss off back then. And now when according to glassdoor, 20% of key employees left nothing much to expect


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

iloveluxury1 said:


> It took 28 days, 5 phone calls and 6 emails to release my $5000 earnings. Never again!
> I’ve been selling with them since 2014 with no issues until that one transfer. I was curious why it was taking so long because PayPal should be instant. I did a quick google search and was sick to my stomach reading about their financial problems and knowing they could keep my entire $5000 payout.
> 
> I put my closet on “vacation mode” so people can still see my items. I’m hoping there’s someway I can direct a potential buyer if they message me to my listings on eBay and posh without being flagged. Any advice???
> 
> I definitely don’t want to risk losing my money or having an item being returned to me (reading the horror stories here about returns!!) thankfully in the past year or so all the sales I made were kept by the buyer.


I have had people message me on Tradesy and and I tell them I am no longer selling there due to slow payouts. I tell them I list my items on the main sites and they can do a google search to find. That language hasn’t been flagged thus far.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I have had people message me on Tradesy and and I tell them I am no longer selling there due to slow payouts. I tell them I list my items on the main sites and they can do a google search to find. That language hasn’t been flagged thus far.


That's a great solution. and if somebody acquires Tradesy (who knows, at liquidation price maybe) and revamps it, we can always re-open shops.
Kinda like Barney's. It's out of business, but the group that acquired it will keep Barney's site up and running.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

During the coupon/promotional code times are you able to apply it to items already on sale? I have my eye on something in the tradesy closet that is 10% off but it’s not really a great discount. Hoping they have a promotional code soon because I keep missing them and they haven’t discounted the item in weeks


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> During the coupon/promotional code times are you able to apply it to items already on sale? I have my eye on something in the tradesy closet that is 10% off but it’s not really a great discount. Hoping they have a promotional code soon because I keep missing them and they haven’t discounted the item in weeks


Yes you can apply codes on top of sale prices.


----------



## GemsBerry

OK, I'll just post two images here, Tradesy response (bag "was designed like this") and the condition it came back. They may "adjust the commission" the next time the damaged item sells? It's won't sell, not brand new new any more, not for that price. I can't even...


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> OK, I'll just post two images here, Tradesy response (bag "was designed like this") and the condition it came back. They may "adjust the commission" the next time the damaged item sells? It's won't sell, not brand new new any more, not for that price. I can't even...
> View attachment 4589389
> View attachment 4589388


That sucks. It definitely doesn't look new. I have several used Bals and none are as wrinkled as that.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GemsBerry said:


> OK, I'll just post two images here, Tradesy response (bag "was designed like this") and the condition it came back. They may "adjust the commission" the next time the damaged item sells? It's won't sell, not brand new new any more, not for that price. I can't even...
> View attachment 4589389
> View attachment 4589388


Yeah they’ll pay you next time “as long as the item doesn’t get returned”. Of course. Idiots.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Yeah they’ll pay you next time “as long as the item doesn’t get returned”. Of course. Idiots.


Yup, the person can't even write coherent email, at the end he adds that if customer doesn't request return the funds will be yours. Right, we know that. And that he would let know shipping department for the future return shipments. Admitting their fault this way but telling at the same time that bag was designed like this.


----------



## BeenBurned

There's been so much discussion of Tradesy's withholding of users' funds for unreasonably long times. 

I don't know whether Tradesy would be considered a "money transmitter" but in this case, they do seem to fit the definition. And according to law, I believe the amount of time they can hold funds is 10 days. 

This is an old article but it could be something for those who have trouble getting their money can bring up to Tradesy. If there's a violation on Tradesy's part, you might have legal recourse. 
http://www.ecommercebytes.com/cab/abn/y12/m11/i08/s03


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> There's been so much discussion of Tradesy's withholding of users' funds for unreasonably long times.
> 
> I don't know whether Tradesy would be considered a "money transmitter" but in this case, they do seem to fit the definition. And according to law, I believe the amount of time they can hold funds is 10 days.
> 
> This is an old article but it could be something for those who have trouble getting their money can bring up to Tradesy. If there's a violation on Tradesy's part, you might have legal recourse.
> http://www.ecommercebytes.com/cab/abn/y12/m11/i08/s03


that was I was wondering too in a post 2 pages ago. Amazon can only process payments but they don't hold your "balance" or site credits. since the article was written, PayPal has gone far. They are a financial institution, they can hold your money and they can issue debit cards, provide loans (maybe not them but associated bank). They of course have a licence.
Tradesy? They might have applied for licence, but the chances are high that they haven't.  It looks like they think whatever they do is OK as long as it lasts.
There's an agency that focuses on finance violations and crimes Consumer Financial Protection Bureau.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GemsBerry said:


> OK, I'll just post two images here, Tradesy response (bag "was designed like this") and the condition it came back. They may "adjust the commission" the next time the damaged item sells? It's won't sell, not brand new new any more, not for that price. I can't even...
> View attachment 4589389
> View attachment 4589388


Yea Bal bags are suppose to be slouchy after its has been used...it's called the "breaking in" process. I would seriously go to NM or Saks (where they have new Bal bags on display) and take a picture to show them what a NEW Bal bag looks like. It's unfortunate that you can't fight them on this. But not properly packaging an item for transit...hmm....seems like a trend to me.


----------



## GemsBerry

ThisVNchick said:


> Yea Bal bags are suppose to be slouchy after its has been used...it's called the "breaking in" process. I would seriously go to NM or Saks (where they have new Bal bags on display) and take a picture to show them what a NEW Bal bag looks like. It's unfortunate that you can't fight them on this. But not properly packaging an item for transit...hmm....seems like a trend to me.


Thank you, exactly. But even when used the bottom is not broken like this. I have my own good pictures before shipping to buyer and after receiving from Tradesy.  Pictures speak for themselves. But "It was designed like this" said Tradesy. It had natural slouchiness but now it looks like it was chewed by hippo.


----------



## Fullcloset

https://www.pcmag.com/news/369946/poshmark-tell-users-to-reset-passwords-after-data-breach

So this happened. Ebay has been hacked before too. This is why I won't ever give my social or other financial info to these platforms. One at a time, they will all be hit. SMH


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, exactly. But even when used the bottom is not broken like this. I have my own good pictures before shipping to buyer and after receiving from Tradesy.  Pictures speak for themselves. But "It was designed like this" said Tradesy. It had natural slouchiness but now it looks like it was chewed by hippo.
> View attachment 4590539


Every seller's nightmare. Horrible.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I wish they all would sell on Mercari. That is the most hassle free site. I get only a few sales a year from Bonanza even though I get a lot of views. I get the most sales on ebay. Tradesy is a close second. I've never used Posh. As a buyer, I prefer ebay, knowing that I can open a claim if something goes wrong and ebay will side with me. I have bought from all these sites.


I liked Mercari alot too once I got used to it but then they started doing weird things with no explanation like blocking new listings unless you added a credit card for payments. I told them I wasn't buying, I was selling and they said it was a new policy but other sellers didn't get that strange restriction so I told them forget it - I'll just list on Facebook Marketplace for Christmas season. Suddenly now they are asking for a credit card OR paypal account. LOL. I still haven't listed anything new so I don't know what they think they are doing over there but it is a site that does whatever it wants despite its own policies and that worries me.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

GemsBerry said:


> From Glassdoor https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Tradesy-Reviews-E812993.htm
> "Notice how many long term employees have left recently. Internal and external policies are constantly changing, however no one is on the same page about these polices. You say you're a company who "doesn't believe in meetings" however we are constantly in meetings. The reason you provide catered lunch? so we don't want to leave the office. I especially feel bad for the employees on the 1st floor, it looks like they work in a cellblock - at least the rest of the floors have a view. You claim that all dogs MUST be on leashes at all times to help avoid accidents, however there are dogs running around all day long. There is supposedly a rule that if a dog has three accidents, they are not allowed to come back, however there are several dogs who have had multiple accidents that keep coming back. Treat your employees with respect, and actually listen to what they have to say."
> ______
> "You have a culture problem. You need a radical overhaul in values. That starts at the top. Currently there is a culture of blame and fear. Address this. Work diligently to change it. There's a reason 20% of your employees have resigned in 2018 and it's only Q2."


I am curious about the 20% of employees resigning and wondering if they were higher up or lower down because higher up usually means impending merger or buyout and they caught wind and are getting out while they are still marketable. Lower down could be a good thing because Tradesy apparently went on a mass hiring of young imbeciles without any knowledge of product, running a business or value of a dollar so maybe a year of losing inventory and sellers - they decided to revamp the front lines.


----------



## GemsBerry

One_of_the_girls said:


> I am curious about the 20% of employees resigning and wondering if they were higher up or lower down because higher up usually means impending merger or buyout and they caught wind and are getting out while they are still marketable. Lower down could be a good thing because Tradesy apparently went on a mass hiring of young imbeciles without any knowledge of product, running a business or value of a dollar so maybe a year of losing inventory and sellers - they decided to revamp the front lines.


"Tradesy apparently went on a mass hiring of young imbeciles without any knowledge" you named it 
It looks like higher up, because they say "most qualified" left. The talk was buyout by Vestiaire Collective but it fell apart.


----------



## whateve

Latest transfer took 11 days. Latest sale took 16 days for funds to be released. The buyer had messaged me when she got it to say she loved it, so I knew it wasn't going to be returned.


----------



## sanamarina

Has anyone had their package shipped with Tradesy label lost by USPS?
What's Tradesy procedure in this case? Are packages insured?


----------



## whateve

sanamarina said:


> Has anyone had their package shipped with Tradesy label lost by USPS?
> What's Tradesy procedure in this case? Are packages insured?


Yes, they are insured. I don't know what their procedure is now. Long ago, when Tradesy was fairly new I had to sign an affidavit that I had shipped the item and I got paid.


----------



## sanamarina

whateve said:


> Yes, they are insured. I don't know what their procedure is now. Long ago, when Tradesy was fairly new I had to sign an affidavit that I had shipped the item and I got paid.


ok, thank you. good to know. The item was rather expensive, that's why I'm concerned.


----------



## whateve

sanamarina said:


> ok, thank you. good to know. The item was rather expensive, that's why I'm concerned.


I think they insure for whatever you sold it for, up to $5000.


----------



## sanamarina

whateve said:


> I think they insure for whatever you sold it for, up to $5000.


great. Thank you! Will call them tomorrow.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I did two fund transfers out of my account, both one day after the other and they both were "sent to bank account" on the day it said on the website. Maybe they are actually getting the sh*t together finally? I didn't have to call them this time either. One was very large (5K) one was $400


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I did two fund transfers out of my account, both one day after the other and they both were "sent to bank account" on the day it said on the website. Maybe they are actually getting the sh*t together finally? I didn't have to call them this time either. One was very large (5K) one was $400


I don't think they are getting their Sh* together. But several people complaining make waives. For example, I made a huge stink about damaged returned Bal and their illegal transfer practices. After that my funds hit my PP on 7th buz day after 4-day return window. After I opened BBB case Tradesy sent me label to ship Bal back to them for "revision" though they said their decision not to give a damn was "final".


----------



## laurie00

Just got this from Tradesy.   I love how they "highly recommend" that we lower our prices.  They're all ready taking 23%, holding our money for over a month and they would like us to lower our prices!!  Ha!


Hi Tradesy Seller, 

We wanted to let you know about new sales tax regulations and how they impact you. 

Tradesy now collects sales tax on purchases where it is required, and pays states directly. You can learn more about these changes here. 

The good news is that you’ll never have to worry about collecting sales tax on Tradesy again — but, that also means buyers across our marketplace have to pay more for your items. 

We highly recommend lowering your prices to keep your closet enticing to buyers, especially during the holiday rush when millions of shoppers visit Tradesy. If you've been incorporating estimated sales tax into your prices, now is a great time to reduce them. 

Remember, our editors love featuring well-priced items — don’t miss your chance to be included in upcoming Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. 

Log in and visit your closet to adjust your prices now.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> Just got this from Tradesy.   I love how they "highly recommend" that we lower our prices.  They're all ready taking 23%, holding our money for over a month and they would like us to lower our prices!!  Ha!
> 
> 
> Hi Tradesy Seller,
> 
> We wanted to let you know about new sales tax regulations and how they impact you.
> 
> Tradesy now collects sales tax on purchases where it is required, and pays states directly. You can learn more about these changes here.
> 
> The good news is that you’ll never have to worry about collecting sales tax on Tradesy again — but, that also means buyers across our marketplace have to pay more for your items.
> 
> We highly recommend lowering your prices to keep your closet enticing to buyers, especially during the holiday rush when millions of shoppers visit Tradesy. If you've been incorporating estimated sales tax into your prices, now is a great time to reduce them.
> 
> Remember, our editors love featuring well-priced items — don’t miss your chance to be included in upcoming Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales.
> 
> Log in and visit your closet to adjust your prices now.


I was just thinking the same thing when I received this!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I was just thinking the same thing when I received this!


All of the resale platforms now charge sales tax. It’s not like things will be more expensive on Tradesy than other platforms for that reason. They are more expensive because the Tradesy fees are so high. And it’s kind of a joke that they act like individual sellers would have been collecting sales tax on their own.


----------



## whateve

Save 10% on all bags on Tradesy with code BFBAGS


----------



## whateve

Stupid Tradesy! I just got an email from Tradesy for Sellers with a heading that looks exactly like the emails that tell you have a sale. It's just missing the word sold. I thought I had made a sale. I almost removed the item from other sites before I double checked. It is telling me to add more pictures. I already have 12! How can I add any more?


----------



## GemsBerry

Heads up on my dispute about Bal bag damaged by Tradesy. After I complained Tradesy said they would reduce commission to 12% when it sells, I said no. then they offered $10 site credit (insulting). After filing BBB case Tradesy agreed to take the bag for "inspection". Today almost 1 month later, I got my funds released and Tradesy is re-selling this bag from their closet. 
It was worth fighting. Tradesy just can't send back damaged brand new items to sellers and tell them to piss off.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Heads up on my dispute about Bal bag damaged by Tradesy. After I complained Tradesy said they would reduce commission to 12% when it sells, I said no. then they offered $10 site credit (insulting). After filing BBB case Tradesy agreed to take the bag for "inspection". Today almost 1 month later, I got my funds released and Tradesy is re-selling this bag from their closet.
> It was worth fighting. Tradesy just can't send back damaged brand new items to sellers and tell them to piss off.


I'm glad you finally got a good resolution but it shouldn't have been so difficult!


----------



## Love Of My Life

GemsBerry said:


> Heads up on my dispute about Bal bag damaged by Tradesy. After I complained Tradesy said they would reduce commission to 12% when it sells, I said no. then they offered $10 site credit (insulting). After filing BBB case Tradesy agreed to take the bag for "inspection". Today almost 1 month later, I got my funds released and Tradesy is re-selling this bag from their closet.
> It was worth fighting. Tradesy just can't send back damaged brand new items to sellers and tell them to piss off.



Good for you for being so pro active & resolving this...


----------



## Fullcloset

10 days and still the money did not make it to my pay pal. 
3 weeks to be able to ask for it to be transferred - now 2 MORE weeks to get it transferred. 
Then will be a couple days before it hits my account. 
I think I'm gonna call the consumer division for the attorney general's office and have a chat - see who regulates these payment processing platforms. 
The worse part isn't even not getting paid right away - even though Tradesy takes its cut right away - its all the extra time I have to invest checking to see if there is money there or not and then having to complain to customer service every single time which seems to be the only way to coax the money out of them.


----------



## jmc3007

so this is a first, looks like Tradesy hooked up with Madalux Vault to sell new items. I'm not familiar with Madaluxe, just an occasion mention in past searches but not enough to pick them out of a lineup. their prices don't seem all that attractive, on the high side I find.
https://www.tradesy.com/collection/the-vault/. thoughts/comments?


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> so this is a first, looks like Tradesy hooked up with Madalux Vault to sell new items. I'm not familiar with Madaluxe, just an occasion mention in past searches but not enough to pick them out of a lineup. their prices don't seem all that attractive, on the high side I find.
> https://www.tradesy.com/collection/the-vault/. thoughts/comments?


This is new. But it seems to be another pointless move by management who lost its direction over 2 yrs ago. They acquired concierge service, now they are trying to sell on the site that doesn't even have traffic. 
It also means Tradesy is struggling badly and can't sell even brand new items from their closets with all the promos and exposure.


----------



## EGBDF

I just got the email notifying me that the last item I sold is being returned to me, because "We cannot determine the Fair Market Price for your item."  It was a pair of new shoes, and I knew they were being returned because the buyer messaged me saying they didn't fit...it's so hard to sell shoes online. I wonder what specific items Tradesy actually has a 'fair market price' for?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I just got the email notifying me that the last item I sold is being returned to me, because "We cannot determine the Fair Market Price for your item."  It was a pair of new shoes, and I knew they were being returned because the buyer messaged me saying they didn't fit...it's so hard to sell shoes online. I wonder what specific items Tradesy actually has a 'fair market price' for?


That's lousy. I imagine they can do that with every pair of shoes. I'm glad I don't have many shoes to sell. I only buy shoes from a reseller if I know in advance they will fit. Otherwise, I'll buy from a retailer.

I just got my last transfer, on day 12. Currently I don't have any outstanding sales or transfers.


----------



## legaldiva

Fullcloset said:


> 10 days and still the money did not make it to my pay pal.
> 3 weeks to be able to ask for it to be transferred - now 2 MORE weeks to get it transferred.
> Then will be a couple days before it hits my account.
> I think I'm gonna call the consumer division for the attorney general's office and have a chat - see who regulates these payment processing platforms.
> The worse part isn't even not getting paid right away - even though Tradesy takes its cut right away - its all the extra time I have to invest checking to see if there is money there or not and then having to complain to customer service every single time which seems to be the only way to coax the money out of them.


I'm so disturbed.  I sold a Chanel maxi on their site after not selling with them for over a year.  I was suprised it sold, but shipped it off.  I, too, waited almost 3 weeks for my funds to be "available."  I had called after and they told me some "algorithm" decides when to release funds.  I am SUPER MAD to find out it will be about a week or more for those funds to show in my checking account.  For crying out loud, I will never sell or buy from them again.  Ever.  This is insane.  It makes me appreciate Ebay--how is that even possible????


----------



## GemsBerry

legaldiva said:


> I'm so disturbed.  I sold a Chanel maxi on their site after not selling with them for over a year.  I was suprised it sold, but shipped it off.  I, too, waited almost 3 weeks for my funds to be "available."  I had called after and they told me some "algorithm" decides when to release funds.  I am SUPER MAD to find out it will be about a week or more for those funds to show in my checking account.  For crying out loud, I will never sell or buy from them again.  Ever.  This is insane.  It makes me appreciate Ebay--how is that even possible????


email them and ask to expedite.


----------



## treschicgirl

I used to sell LV bags on Tradesy. At first they were GREAT,(approx 2-3 years ago).  Commission was 9%+2.9% to PayPal and the payout time was within 72 hours from bag delivery and the transfer time to my PayPal account was within 60 minutes once I initiated it.  A few months after I was selling I got an email saying commission was being raised to 13.9%.  Not great but I was still ok.  It was at that point that payout started lagging. At first it was a week before funds were released, then 2 weeks.  Then another email raising the tradesy commission all the way up to 19.8%+2.9% to PayPal.  It was unbelievable how they could increase so rapidly in such a short span of time.  Even though commission was so high their email pointed out that they would not penalize the seller if a buyer returned the merchandise. Rather Tradesy would re-sell it and the seller got to keep the funds. That was huge for us sellers and I think many continued to sell even w the exorbitant commission for that reason alone.  Now they never keep the merchandise. instead they use a bogus excuse that they couldn't find "fair market price" for the item no matter what the item is or condition. 
My reason for severing ties was Tradesy's shady payout scheme.  The last LV bag I sold with them was approx a year ago.  My funds were not released for 23 days.  Are you kidding me?  23 days!! They only allow a buyer 3 days return policy so they know the buyer is keeping it after 72 hours. Why on earth would they keep my funds for an add'l 20 days? Also, I had to wait another week for the PayPal transaction to process.  All in all it was almost a month before I got paid. At that point I was done.  I have to believe that something very shady is going on to hold sellers funds for 30 days. Either collecting interest on it or using it to cashflow the dying business. In any event, be very careful.  If Tradesy files bankruptcy while your funds are being withheld, you are not seeing your money ever again.  This company is corrupt.  Say what you will about Ebay but at least they are fair with their commission scale and payout is immediate.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. I used to sell on Tradesy until about a year ago (due to being too busy to sell).  Anyways, I bought two things from them earlier this year.  Yesterday, I got an email from them asking for my feedback as a buyer on how to improve things and they will supposedly send me a $10 Amazon card within 3 days of my completed survey.  Anyone else got this email?   I don’t think I will do the survey though.


----------



## Prettyn

treschicgirl said:


> I used to sell LV bags on Tradesy. At first they were GREAT,(approx 2-3 years ago).  Commission was 9%+2.9% to PayPal and the payout time was within 72 hours from bag delivery and the transfer time to my PayPal account was within 60 minutes once I initiated it.  A few months after I was selling I got an email saying commission was being raised to 13.9%.  Not great but I was still ok.  It was at that point that payout started lagging. At first it was a week before funds were released, then 2 weeks.  Then another email raising the tradesy commission all the way up to 19.8%+2.9% to PayPal.  It was unbelievable how they could increase so rapidly in such a short span of time.  Even though commission was so high their email pointed out that they would not penalize the seller if a buyer returned the merchandise. Rather Tradesy would re-sell it and the seller got to keep the funds. That was huge for us sellers and I think many continued to sell even w the exorbitant commission for that reason alone.  Now they never keep the merchandise. instead they use a bogus excuse that they couldn't find "fair market price" for the item no matter what the item is or condition.
> My reason for severing ties was Tradesy's shady payout scheme.  The last LV bag I sold with them was approx a year ago.  My funds were not released for 23 days.  Are you kidding me?  23 days!! They only allow a buyer 3 days return policy so they know the buyer is keeping it after 72 hours. Why on earth would they keep my funds for an add'l 20 days? Also, I had to wait another week for the PayPal transaction to process.  All in all it was almost a month before I got paid. At that point I was done.  I have to believe that something very shady is going on to hold sellers funds for 30 days. Either collecting interest on it or using it to cashflow the dying business. In any event, be very careful.  If Tradesy files bankruptcy while your funds are being withheld, you are not seeing your money ever again.  This company is corrupt.  Say what you will about Ebay but at least they are fair with their commission scale and payout is immediate.


Tradesy holding your money so they can make interest off it, I would not be surprised. Many big businesses do that but it should not be a common practice for companies like Tradesy. There are some sellers on Tradesy that had to wait over 60 days to get their funds released.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Prettyn said:


> Tradesy holding your money so they can make interest off it, I would not be surprised. Many big businesses do that but it should not be a common practice for companies like Tradesy. There are some sellers on Tradesy that had to wait over 60 days to get their funds released.


They’re holding money because they are dying and desperate. The short term interest rate on funds is minuscule and it would not be worth doing that for such a low amount while pissing off so many sellers to the point of leaving.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

treschicgirl said:


> I used to sell LV bags on Tradesy. At first they were GREAT,(approx 2-3 years ago).  Commission was 9%+2.9% to PayPal and the payout time was within 72 hours from bag delivery and the transfer time to my PayPal account was within 60 minutes once I initiated it.  A few months after I was selling I got an email saying commission was being raised to 13.9%.  Not great but I was still ok.  It was at that point that payout started lagging. At first it was a week before funds were released, then 2 weeks.  Then another email raising the tradesy commission all the way up to 19.8%+2.9% to PayPal.  It was unbelievable how they could increase so rapidly in such a short span of time.  Even though commission was so high their email pointed out that they would not penalize the seller if a buyer returned the merchandise. Rather Tradesy would re-sell it and the seller got to keep the funds. That was huge for us sellers and I think many continued to sell even w the exorbitant commission for that reason alone.  Now they never keep the merchandise. instead they use a bogus excuse that they couldn't find "fair market price" for the item no matter what the item is or condition.
> My reason for severing ties was Tradesy's shady payout scheme.  The last LV bag I sold with them was approx a year ago.  My funds were not released for 23 days.  Are you kidding me?  23 days!! They only allow a buyer 3 days return policy so they know the buyer is keeping it after 72 hours. Why on earth would they keep my funds for an add'l 20 days? Also, I had to wait another week for the PayPal transaction to process.  All in all it was almost a month before I got paid. At that point I was done.  I have to believe that something very shady is going on to hold sellers funds for 30 days. Either collecting interest on it or using it to cashflow the dying business. In any event, be very careful.  If Tradesy files bankruptcy while your funds are being withheld, you are not seeing your money ever again.  This company is corrupt.  Say what you will about Ebay but at least they are fair with their commission scale and payout is immediate.


100% agree. Also why I cut ties. I also refuse to give them a penny anymore as buyer either.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I used to sell on Tradesy until about a year ago (due to being too busy to sell).  Anyways, I bought two things from them earlier this year.  Yesterday, I got an email from them asking for my feedback as a buyer on how to improve things and they will supposedly send me a $10 Amazon card within 3 days of my completed survey.  Anyone else got this email?   I don’t think I will do the survey though.


Seems really odd. Why would they give amazon gift cards as opposed to a Tradesy credit?


----------



## Iamminda

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Seems really odd. Why would they give amazon gift cards as opposed to a Tradesy credit?



i know right?  Lol.  That’s why I don’t want to click the link for the survey in case of a scam or getting a virus. It came from an email address of “research@tradesy.com”.  I last bought from them in April so they are digging deep for buyers, lol.   I was just curious if anyone got this or heard of it.  Thx


----------



## whateve

10% off, no minimum code: winter10
15% off, $800+ code: winter15


----------



## jmc3007

Heading into the last few weeks of the year, I’ve been pleasantly surprised that funds have been released within the 7 day timeframe, didn’t even have to email cs to nudge them. 

here’s to health and prosperity in 2020 for everyone!


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Heading into the last few weeks of the year, I’ve been pleasantly surprised that funds have been released within the 7 day timeframe, didn’t even have to email cs to nudge them.
> 
> here’s to health and prosperity in 2020 for everyone!


I think my last two releases took 10 days, and my two last two transfers took 9 days. I'm on day 4 of my most recent sale.


----------



## laurie00

jmc3007 said:


> Heading into the last few weeks of the year, I’ve been pleasantly surprised that funds have been released within the 7 day timeframe, didn’t even have to email cs to nudge them.
> 
> here’s to health and prosperity in 2020 for everyone!


Consider yourself lucky.  The last release took 16 days and I'm on day 15 and waiting for the next one.  I don't think there's any rhyme or reason how these get released.


----------



## Coco.lover

I have been selling on and off for a year or so, never really had an issue other than the fact they hold on to your $$ forever.  Decided to list a bunch fo stuff that  Was about to just give to goodwill. Anyway sold Prada boots for $150 (they retail for $1000 and they had a lot of wear in them)  and got an email saying it was being returned to me since they could not determine a fair market value. Called said it was fine as long as I wasn't out of the $20 I payed for shipping. First they offered store credit which I said no then I was told they couldn't do anything since I was sent a shipping kit, I was NOT sent a shipping kit they didn't have any tracking for this kit they said they sent or anything. They said since they sent me a kit they hat no tracking off they counldn't refund me at all. I'm DONE


----------



## whateve

Coco.lover said:


> I have been selling on and off for a year or so, never really had an issue other than the fact they hold on to your $$ forever.  Decided to list a bunch fo stuff that  Was about to just give to goodwill. Anyway sold Prada boots for $150 (they retail for $1000 and they had a lot of wear in them)  and got an email saying it was being returned to me since they could not determine a fair market value. Called said it was fine as long as I wasn't out of the $20 I payed for shipping. First they offered store credit which I said no then I was told they couldn't do anything since I was sent a shipping kit, I was NOT sent a shipping kit they didn't have any tracking for this kit they said they sent or anything. They said since they sent me a kit they hat no tracking off they counldn't refund me at all. I'm DONE


You spent your own money for shipping? Why? If you use the label or shipping kit, they pay for it, and it is only $10.50. Then they pay shipping both ways and you aren't out anything. The only time I ship on my own is when I can ship first class. I wonder if I'll lose that if I get a return.


----------



## CaspersGhost3

poopsie said:


> My goodness you _do _seem to be having a patch of bad luck, don't you? As a seller _and _a buyer



This Op has so much bad luck she was featured in Ina's blog. "https://www.ecommercebytes.com/C/blog/blog.pl?/pl/2020/1/1579481795.html". She's the seller.


----------



## whateve

15% off on Tradesy, no minimum
use code BFF15


----------



## Michelle1x

I had a flurry of Tradesy sales in the last week.  I'm not as active of a seller than I used to be, so 5+ sales in a week on Tradesy is unusual.

Then I got their email that they are now charging tax.  I figure people got their orders in before this change.  Too bad, I think the sales tax issue brought a lot of traffic for individual resellers.  CA sales tax is 10%, so buying off Tradesy was a 10% discount on tax alone last year.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I made several large purchases before Tradesy started to charge the appropriate "tax"
& to be rather candid I would have thought twice about the purchase. i might have even asked the
seller for an incentive to make the purchase explaining how the tax adds an additional %, but I didn't have to
The addition of tax can make one think twice, IYKWIM


----------



## Michelle1x

*Poshmark rant*
Whatever people complain about Tradesy, I think of Poshmark.
To me, Poshmark is the worst platform for a reseller- with high fees, extreme shipping costs (which PM makes money on) and a user base that thinks $25 is a lot of money.

I listed a used excellent condition Vince cashmere sweater on Posh for $68.  Retail $275.

This posh buyer bids less than half of asking and continually ups her offer by ONE DOLLAR- I don't have time to barter for $5, so I ignore her and she msgs me on the item to please reply with a counter offer.
WASTE.OF.TIME

you listed item at $68
xxx offered $33
you counteroffered $55
xxx counteroffered $38
xxx offered $39
   Expired Jan 13 08:25AM
xxx offered $40
   Expired Jan 26 09:21AM
xxx offered $45
   Expired 6 hours ago
xxx offered $45
   Expires in 20 hours | Earnings $36
xxx can you make a counteroffer?
4 hours ago


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I had a flurry of Tradesy sales in the last week.  I'm not as active of a seller than I used to be, so 5+ sales in a week on Tradesy is unusual.
> 
> Then I got their email that they are now charging tax.  I figure people got their orders in before this change.  Too bad, I think the sales tax issue brought a lot of traffic for individual resellers.  CA sales tax is 10%, so buying off Tradesy was a 10% discount on tax alone last year.


Actually it isn't 10% for all of California. State sales tax is 7.25%. Some, but not all, individual municipalities add local tax to that. I think the highest tax rate in California is 10.25%. Since I don't live in LA, I hate it when someone charges me the LA tax rate instead of the proper rate for my address.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> *Poshmark rant*
> Whatever people complain about Tradesy, I think of Poshmark.
> To me, Poshmark is the worst platform for a reseller- with high fees, extreme shipping costs (which PM makes money on) and a user base that thinks $25 is a lot of money.
> 
> I listed a used excellent condition Vince cashmere sweater on Posh for $68.  Retail $275.
> 
> This posh buyer bids less than half of asking and continually ups her offer by ONE DOLLAR- I don't have time to barter for $5, so I ignore her and she msgs me on the item to please reply with a counter offer.
> WASTE.OF.TIME
> 
> you listed item at $68
> xxx offered $33
> you counteroffered $55
> xxx counteroffered $38
> xxx offered $39
> Expired Jan 13 08:25AM
> xxx offered $40
> Expired Jan 26 09:21AM
> xxx offered $45
> Expired 6 hours ago
> xxx offered $45
> Expires in 20 hours | Earnings $36
> xxx can you make a counteroffer?
> 4 hours ago


Tell her that for her, the price is $68. 
PM shipping costs are the cheapest of any of the sites that offer shipping that I can think of, as long as you are selling heavier items such as purses. For lightweight items, it is a shame they don't have a cheaper first class option. I agree that their fees are too high and the buyers are extreme bargain hunters. That's one thing I like about Tradesy. I rarely get anyone asking for me to lower the price.


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> I had a flurry of Tradesy sales in the last week.  I'm not as active of a seller than I used to be, so 5+ sales in a week on Tradesy is unusual.
> 
> Then I got their email that they are now charging tax.  I figure people got their orders in before this change.  Too bad, I think the sales tax issue brought a lot of traffic for individual resellers.  CA sales tax is 10%, so buying off Tradesy was a 10% discount on tax alone last year.


Taxes have been implemented on Tradesy since Sept/Oct. the email tax reminder is at least the second or third time since then. buyers have gotten used to the idea by now, it is what it is and no way to avoid it nowadays.


----------



## Michelle1x

treschicgirl said:


> I used to sell LV bags on Tradesy. At first they were GREAT,(approx 2-3 years ago).  Commission was 9%+2.9% to PayPal and the payout time was within 72 hours from bag delivery and the transfer time to my PayPal account was within 60 minutes once I initiated it.  A few months after I was selling I got an email saying commission was being raised to 13.9%.  Not great but I was still ok.  It was at that point that payout started lagging. At first it was a week before funds were released, then 2 weeks.  Then another email raising the tradesy commission all the way up to 19.8%+2.9% to PayPal.  It was unbelievable how they could increase so rapidly in such a short span of time.  Even though commission was so high their email pointed out that they would not penalize the seller if a buyer returned the merchandise. Rather Tradesy would re-sell it and the seller got to keep the funds. That was huge for us sellers and I think many continued to sell even w the exorbitant commission for that reason alone.  Now they never keep the merchandise. instead they use a bogus excuse that they couldn't find "fair market price" for the item no matter what the item is or condition.
> My reason for severing ties was Tradesy's shady payout scheme.  The last LV bag I sold with them was approx a year ago.  My funds were not released for 23 days.  Are you kidding me?  23 days!! They only allow a buyer 3 days return policy so they know the buyer is keeping it after 72 hours. Why on earth would they keep my funds for an add'l 20 days? Also, I had to wait another week for the PayPal transaction to process.  All in all it was almost a month before I got paid. At that point I was done.  I have to believe that something very shady is going on to hold sellers funds for 30 days. Either collecting interest on it or using it to cashflow the dying business. In any event, be very careful.  If Tradesy files bankruptcy while your funds are being withheld, you are not seeing your money ever again.  This company is corrupt.  Say what you will about Ebay but at least they are fair with their commission scale and payout is immediate.



I don't think Tradesy's commissions were 9% two or 3 years ago.  That must have been more like 6 years ago.  I've been selling on Tradesy since 2015- they had higher commissions than ebay's 15% the entire time that I have sold on Tradesy.
But as you say, back then - Tradesy handled returns which was HUGE.  And commissions have gone up.


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> Then I got their email that they are now charging tax.  I figure people got their orders in before this change.  Too bad, I think the sales tax issue brought a lot of traffic for individual resellers.  CA sales tax is 10%, so buying off Tradesy was a 10% discount on tax alone last year.


Just a clarification: Tradesy isn't _charging_ tax. They are collecting it because your state demanded it and they're forwarding the taxes to your state. (Amazon and ebay have been collecting sales tax on my purchases for well over a year because my state was one of the first to get smart and demand it. 

Although all states with sales tax have a line on their state tax return that requires us to pay taxes on out of state or online purchases, few people were doing it. So now, we can't cheat on our taxes. 

(My state also requires Paypal to send a 1099 for ALL payments received regardless of the number of transaction or the total dollar amount. So every cent has to be claims on my taxes.)


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> I don't think Tradesy's commissions were 9% two or 3 years ago.  That must have been more like 6 years ago.  I've been selling on Tradesy since 2015- they had higher commissions than ebay's 15% the entire time that I have sold on Tradesy.
> But as you say, back then - Tradesy handled returns which was HUGE.  And commissions have gone up.


I've been selling since 2015. When I first started it was 9%. I don't know when it changed, but it was after that.


----------



## Michelle1x

[


Love Of My Life said:


> I made several large purchases before Tradesy started to charge the appropriate "tax"
> & to be rather candid I would have thought twice about the purchase. i might have even asked the
> seller for an incentive to make the purchase explaining how the tax adds an additional %, but I didn't have to
> The addition of tax can make one think twice, IYKWIM


If you are also a seller of any magnitude, eBay is encouraging their sellers to register with reseller licenses to avoid paying tax.  I haven't done it, but I would if I were a full time seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> [
> 
> If you are also a seller of any magnitude, eBay is encouraging their sellers to register with reseller licenses to avoid paying tax.  I haven't done it, but I would if I were a full time seller.


I think you're confused. 

When making purchases, online sites are collecting sales taxes from buyers because those buyers have a liability to their states to pay those taxes. 

As a seller, having a reseller license only means that when you make purchases, you don't pay a sales tax at the time of purchase. However you're still liable for income taxes on your sales.


----------



## CeeJay

BeenBurned said:


> I think you're confused.
> 
> When making purchases, online sites are collecting sales taxes from buyers because those buyers have a liability to their states to pay those taxes.
> 
> As a seller, having a reseller license only means that when you make purchases, you don't pay a sales tax at the time of purchase. However you're still liable for income taxes on your sales.


CORRECT-A-MUNDO!!!  The Resellers Tax ID is used when the buyer plans to re-sell the item and as such, does not want to pay the Sales Tax to their state because the plan is to .. later on, resell it and at that point, the tax would be collected.


----------



## Michelle1x

OK - guys - this conversation was originally directed at me, because I misstated and used the term "charging" (as in "Tradesy is charging tax") - when I should have used the word "collected".

I really don't think anybody is confused about taxation here, reseller id's or whatnot.  Ebay is pushing their reseller program right now, sending emails out, etc.


----------



## Coco.lover

Tradesy is TAKING longer and Longer to transfer funds to the bank. I honestly have stopped selling with them since I signed up for Poshmark about a month a go. But the day I was about to remove everything I had 3 sales. I'm so over them.


----------



## Fullcloset

So I am STILL waiting to get my money transferred into Paypal - 5 days. The bar on the manage payouts says - transfer status : compliance review. What is that? Anybody know? It is saying I should get my funds in 7 MORE days - already 5 days waiting for them to hit paypal and like 3 weeks waiting to be ABLE to request transfer to paypal because Tradesy wouldn't release them. - We are talking a whopping $150 here - from like 3 sales. Compliance review my arse.


----------



## Coco.lover

Mine is a whooping $175 that was supposed to be in my account 02/12. When I called today they gave me a whole we verify and make sure speech. I was pissed, and I told them after I get this money and I still have another $350 waiting until 02/21 I will cancel my account, because they hold on to money for very long the lady had the nerve to tell me "we a are huge and growing company, and if you do not want to be with us in our growth that  is your decision and loss" I just want my money and I am done with them. 


Fullcloset said:


> So I am STILL waiting to get my money transferred into Paypal - 5 days. The bar on the manage payouts says - transfer status : compliance review. What is that? Anybody know? It is saying I should get my funds in 7 MORE days - already 5 days waiting for them to hit paypal and like 3 weeks waiting to be ABLE to request transfer to paypal because Tradesy wouldn't release them. - We are talking a whopping $150 here - from like 3 sales. Compliance review my arse.


----------



## GemsBerry

I wonder why images are cleaned within hours now? it used to take days, even weeks sometimes. It looks like Tradesy hired too many cleaners, too many of everybody, but there's a lack of buyers and now, even lack of sellers, so any new listing is cleaned momentarily. Of course, who wants to send your carefully described and packaged items to get it it tossed back to you in one month with notification "your items are being returned to you" without any reason. While you are waiting eternally on payouts.
The site is only feasible for selling non-returnable items below $50. Poor management killed all luxury segment in it, now it's Thredup kind of site.


----------



## sanamarina

GemsBerry said:


> I wonder why images are cleaned within hours now? it used to take days, even weeks sometimes. It looks like Tradesy hired too many cleaners, too many of everybody, but there's a lack of buyers and now, even lack of sellers, so any new listing is cleaned momentarily. Of course, who wants to send your carefully described and packaged items to get it it tossed back to you in one month with notification "your items are being returned to you" without any reason. While you are waiting eternally on payouts.
> The site is only feasible for selling non-returnable items below $50. Poor management killed all luxury segment in it, now it's Thredup kind of site.


I don’t think it’s as dramatic as described.
They remove Grey background faster because I’m sure over the years they improved the code that automatically does it for them. I program and this process can be automatic, unless there is a complex background that needs manual "cleaning". Second, as a seller I try to upload pics already without a Grey or any background, and from what I see most people use images from other websites, so images already have a white background.
Also regarding payouts, at least for me, for the last two months or so, Tradesy’s been rather consistent and the earnings are released on time.
I sell in a luxury segment and don’t think they killed anything. Sales are rather consistent. However, Tradesy has A LOT of competition: reseller platforms such as Mercari, the Realreal, Poshmark and online stores that have  promos on a weekly basis, consumers has plenty of options to choose from and go for the cheapest. If you can’t offer them the cheapest price, then they will shop somewhere else.
In my opinion, Poshmark is the worst. If you want to sell there then you need to quit your daily job and spend all day sharing your listings, and then eventually if you get an offer, it will be a low baller.
I moved some of my inventory to Mercari and so far so good. They added an authentication process and authenticate your items for you for free, which helps a lot both buyers and sellers.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> I don’t think it’s as dramatic as described.
> They remove Grey background faster because I’m sure over the years they improved the code that automatically does it for them. I program and this process can be automatic, unless there is a complex background that needs manual "cleaning". Second, as a seller I try to upload pics already without a Grey or any background, and from what I see most people use images from other websites, so images already have a white background.
> Also regarding payouts, at least for me, for the last two months or so, Tradesy’s been rather consistent and the earnings are released on time.
> I sell in a luxury segment and don’t think they killed anything. Sales are rather consistent. However, Tradesy has A LOT of competition: reseller platforms such as Mercari, the Realreal, Poshmark and online stores that have  promos on a weekly basis, consumers has plenty of options to choose from and go for the cheapest. If you can’t offer them the cheapest price, then they will shop somewhere else.
> In my opinion, Poshmark is the worst. If you want to sell there then you need to quit your daily job and spend all day sharing your listings, and then eventually if you get an offer, it will be a low baller.
> I moved some of my inventory to Mercari and so far so good. They added an authentication process and authenticate your items for you for free, which helps a lot both buyers and sellers.


It's great to know someone still has consistent sales in luxury segment on Tradesy. Each time I come back from vacation there are changes. What I see now, no sales or requests for my luxury items. And as a buyer I don't see any new merchandise I'm interested in. I can find listing but they were like sold 1-2 yrs ago.


----------



## GemsBerry

but are old members still selling something? I don't even see any activity on this forum, like all old familiar sellers abandoned it. I'm not asking newly registered Tradesy cheerleaders. 
I sold one item for $59 and it's being returned to me. what a joke.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> but are old members still selling something? I don't even see any activity on this forum, like all old familiar sellers abandoned it. I'm not asking newly registered Tradesy cheerleaders.
> I sold one item for $59 and it's being returned to me. what a joke.


I'm still selling there. I just made 2 sales over the weekend. I've been paid for all my previous sales. Tradesy accounts for about 1/3 of my sales but probably not 1/3 of the money. I think I sell more expensive items on ebay.


----------



## onlyk

GemsBerry said:


> but are old members still selling something? I don't even see any activity on this forum, like all old familiar sellers abandoned it. I'm not asking newly registered Tradesy cheerleaders.
> I sold one item for $59 and it's being returned to me. what a joke.


You kidding! someone even returns a $59 item? why? any reason for the return?


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I'm still selling there. I just made 2 sales over the weekend. I've been paid for all my previous sales. Tradesy accounts for about 1/3 of my sales but probably not 1/3 of the money. I think I sell more expensive items on ebay.


Yay, glad to hear.



onlyk said:


> You kidding! someone even returns a $59 item? why? any reason for the return?


That's really depressing. Tradesy sent their usual BS email about market value they can't determine. But they reversed my transfer which is worse. I initiated transfer yesterday once funds became available, today I got email and it was reversed. just simple shoes with minor to no wear which is shown and described. I'm about to go on permanent vacation there.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Coco.lover said:


> Mine is a whooping $175 that was supposed to be in my account 02/12. When I called today they gave me a whole we verify and make sure speech. I was pissed, and I told them after I get this money and I still have another $350 waiting until 02/21 I will cancel my account, because they hold on to money for very long the lady had the nerve to tell me "we a are huge and growing company, and if you do not want to be with us in our growth that  is your decision and loss" I just want my money and I am done with them.


That’s hilarious because the last time I called Tradesy to complain about slow payouts (several months back, I have since completely quit the site) the guy told me they can’t pay out as fast as Poshmark or Mercari because they are a much smaller company.


----------



## GemsBerry

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That’s hilarious because the last time I called Tradesy to complain about slow payouts (several months back, I have since completely quit the site) the guy told me they can’t pay out as fast as Poshmark or Mercari because they are a much smaller company.


And they are getting smaller and smaller, all the sellers I used to buy from are no more. Still overseas sellers (who ship by DHL for some reason) are there.


----------



## opensesame

GemsBerry said:


> but are old members still selling something? I don't even see any activity on this forum, like all old familiar sellers abandoned it. I'm not asking newly registered Tradesy cheerleaders.
> I sold one item for $59 and it's being returned to me. what a joke.



I totally abandoned Tradesy. It was a hassle just to get rid of things.  I am on posh and Mercari but would probably stop using posh for cheap stuff. Buyers are insane; they can literally damage the item on purpose and file a claim to return. I wish Posh would let sellers rate the buyers.


----------



## laurie00

GemsBerry said:


> but are old members still selling something? I don't even see any activity on this forum, like all old familiar sellers abandoned it. I'm not asking newly registered Tradesy cheerleaders.
> I sold one item for $59 and it's being returned to me. what a joke.


I'm not an old old member, but have been selling on Tradesy since 2016.  I'm still selling there but have come to expect returns for "can't determine market value" and long payout times.  I started selling on Poshmark in the fall -- I'd say I still make more sales on Tradesy and prefer those customers because most buy at full price unlike Poshmark where I am constantly getting offers that are 40-50% off my price.  I do love the 15% off everything sale that Tradesy is having yesterday and today -- I've made 3 sales so far after not having a sale for over a week.


----------



## Love Of My Life

laurie00 said:


> I'm not an old old member, but have been selling on Tradesy since 2016.  I'm still selling there but have come to expect returns for "can't determine market value" and long payout times.  I started selling on Poshmark in the fall -- I'd say I still make more sales on Tradesy and prefer those customers because most buy at full price unlike Poshmark where I am constantly getting offers that are 40-50% off my price.  I do love the 15% off everything sale that Tradesy is having yesterday and today -- I've made 3 sales so far after not having a sale for over a week.



As a buyer on Tradesy, the 15% incentive promo can make a difference, IMO


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> I'm not an old old member, but have been selling on Tradesy since 2016.  I'm still selling there but have come to expect returns for "can't determine market value" and long payout times.  I started selling on Poshmark in the fall -- I'd say I still make more sales on Tradesy and prefer those customers because most buy at full price unlike Poshmark where I am constantly getting offers that are 40-50% off my price.  I do love the 15% off everything sale that Tradesy is having yesterday and today -- I've made 3 sales so far after not having a sale for over a week.


I rarely make sales during the discount sales. I think most of my buyers find my listings on Google and only come to Tradesy once to buy my item.


----------



## GemsBerry

Per my last item "returned to seller". they removed tag and discarded duster that costs money. I asked them to find my dustbag or ship a substitute bec packaging materials like this cost money. They responded - wait for it - that I CAN PURCHASE dustbag on their site. Is it even adult company who has a slightest idea about legality of running business?


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Per my last item "returned to seller". they removed tag and discarded duster that costs money. I asked them to find my dustbag or ship a substitute bec packaging materials like this cost money. They responded - wait for it - that I CAN PURCHASE dustbag on their site. Is it even adult company who has a slightest idea about legality of running business?


Are you freaking kidding? Tradesy (effectively) stole your dust bag and if you want it back, you need to BUY it back from them?!?!?!?

Ever consider posting this on their Facebook? 
Tradesy


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Are you freaking kidding? Tradesy (effectively) stole your dust bag and if you want it back, you need to BUY it back from them?!?!?!?
> 
> Ever consider posting this on their Facebook?
> Tradesy


They offered me $10 tho. like you can purchase any duster for $10, plus shipping and tax. Their records do not indicate a dustabag, they said. well, mine do as I always have pics of shipment against the label, there was a dustbag and a tag that was also removed.


----------



## GemsBerry

Question: items below $50 are non-returnable. dos this price include shipping?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Question: items below $50 are non-returnable. dos this price include shipping?


Yes. Buyers only see the total price. They don't know how much is charged for shipping.

If you charge $49.99 but use the Tradesy shipping label, the item goes over $50 and is returnable. If you ship on your own, as long as the price is more than $49.99, it is returnable.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Yes. Buyers only see the total price. They don't know how much is charged for shipping.
> 
> If you charge $49.99 but use the Tradesy shipping label, the item goes over $50 and is returnable. If you ship on your own, as long as the price is more than $49.99, it is returnable.


Thank you, gotcha. It's better to price few dollars less and make it non-returnable


----------



## whateve

I just got my first return for unable to determine market price. The total price the buyer paid was around $55. The email says my description was correct.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I just got my first return for unable to determine market price. The total price the buyer paid was around $55. The email says my description was correct.


Unfortunately, they seem to ship back everything now.


----------



## laurie00




----------



## laurie00

just got this email.  Really . . . reduce our prices by 30%  Why don't they reduce their commissions?  Checking to see how the rest of you are doing.  I've had one sale on Tradesy over the past 2 weeks and none on Poshmark.  Generally I have 3-4 a week.  Sad.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> just got this email.  Really . . . reduce our prices by 30%  Why don't they reduce their commissions?  Checking to see how the rest of you are doing.  I've had one sale on Tradesy over the past 2 weeks and none on Poshmark.  Generally I have 3-4 a week.  Sad.


Yeah, I got that. I'm ignoring it. Seriously, why should we reduce our prices? My sales everywhere have slowed down. I've had one on Tradesy this month, one on Mercari and the rest on ebay. I don't sell on Posh. Considering that I'm not thinking of shopping, I suspect most people are thinking similarly so I'm happy for any sales I make. I'm not desperate for the money so I can wait. My money for my last 2 sales has been released but neither has hit Paypal yet. It's only been 8 days for the older one so I'm not worried. I prefer the sales to come in spaced apart on Tradesy so that if there is a problem where they stop paying, I won't have a lot of sales tied up.


----------



## 2v2hunters

Officially left Tradesy today as a seller. Return rate has been absolutely absurd for the past 6 months or so. This company needs a revamp. It used to be my favorite platform of all.


----------



## Love Of My Life

2v2hunters said:


> Officially left Tradesy today as a seller. Return rate has been absolutely absurd for the past 6 months or so. This company needs a revamp. It used to be my favorite platform of all.



Sorry that Tradesy didn't meet your expectations.
It still is one of my go to.. I have found some really nice items from lovely sellers


----------



## Michelle1x

I think the issue with Tradesy is returns.  Successful websites figure out how to skirt this issue of returns.
Of course, if you embrace returns and tell every buyer they can return anything, at first you are going to get more sales.  But it is not sustainable to do business that way.


----------



## GemsBerry

Michelle1x said:


> I think the issue with Tradesy is returns.  Successful websites figure out how to skirt this issue of returns.
> Of course, if you embrace returns and tell every buyer they can return anything, at first you are going to get more sales.  But it is not sustainable to do business that way.


exactly, Rebag is not doing returns anymore. when they started they took it but you had to email them with request for approval .Now they hiked the prices and stopped return policy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have to say I have had several easy going transactions on Tradesy .
Today's transaction wasn't as successful as I would have liked & needless to say I'm not so happy
& customer service wasn't helpful at all
I will now move on to another buying platform...& I can understand why perhaps the traffic to Tradesy
isn't what many of you sellers would like


----------



## m.vang1989

so i'm a new buyer of tradesy and recently made a purchase for an LV bag. i read a rule from tradesy dated back in jan of 2019 that they only accept sellers within the US and they use only USPS, however, the person whom i buy the LV bag from shipped from china using fedex. the username is tinderlux. has anyone know why tradesy states one thing and then users are shipping from another country? and has any bought from tinderlux before? i trusted this person because they have sold over 300+ bags on their page but after reading that rule from tradesy and knowing that my order is coming from china, i don't know what or how to think. it doesn't help that tradesy doesn't have the option where we as consumers can review if the seller is a good seller or not. please, any advice or words of guidance will be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## whateve

m.vang1989 said:


> so i'm a new buyer of tradesy and recently made a purchase for an LV bag. i read a rule from tradesy dated back in jan of 2019 that they only accept sellers within the US and they use only USPS, however, the person whom i buy the LV bag from shipped from china using fedex. the username is tinderlux. has anyone know why tradesy states one thing and then users are shipping from another country? and has any bought from tinderlux before? i trusted this person because they have sold over 300+ bags on their page but after reading that rule from tradesy and knowing that my order is coming from china, i don't know what or how to think. it doesn't help that tradesy doesn't have the option where we as consumers can review if the seller is a good seller or not. please, any advice or words of guidance will be greatly appreciated. thank you.


There are Chinese sellers on Tradesy. They started allowing foreign sellers quite a long time ago.  I think the only foreign sellers are large business sellers. There is no way to tell where a seller is located before purchase. Sellers were always allowed to use any shipping service, as long as there was tracking. If sellers use Tradesy's label, it is a USPS label, but sellers have never been required to use Tradesy's label.


----------



## GemsBerry

m.vang1989 said:


> so i'm a new buyer of tradesy and recently made a purchase for an LV bag. i read a rule from tradesy dated back in jan of 2019 that they only accept sellers within the US and they use only USPS, however, the person whom i buy the LV bag from shipped from china using fedex. the username is tinderlux. has anyone know why tradesy states one thing and then users are shipping from another country? and has any bought from tinderlux before? i trusted this person because they have sold over 300+ bags on their page but after reading that rule from tradesy and knowing that my order is coming from china, i don't know what or how to think. it doesn't help that tradesy doesn't have the option where we as consumers can review if the seller is a good seller or not. please, any advice or words of guidance will be greatly appreciated. thank you.


Yes, Tradesy allows Chinese sellers, they claim they have branch in Chicago or something (someone with address in USA to open an account), so it's kinda "American seller" now.
Please keep us posted how is your Fedex delivery going and on condition of the bag. I have 3-4 non-Tradesy packages coming from Japan, Thailand, China and all of them are delayed like forever (1 is over a month).


----------



## Michelle1x

Well I just got another return notification from Tradesy.
At this point I get more returns from Tradesy than any other platform.  To be fair poshmark doesn't allow returns - and I still prefer Tradesy to poshmark just due to type of items and buyers on the site.
Still, I think Tradesy's operating model almost encourages returns by inserting themselves in the middle of every purchase so returns are totally easy.  And as a seller, lots of times, what is returned is not the same as what I sold.


----------



## GemsBerry

Michelle1x said:


> Well I just got another return notification from Tradesy.
> At this point I get more returns from Tradesy than any other platform.  To be fair poshmark doesn't allow returns - and I still prefer Tradesy to poshmark just due to type of items and buyers on the site.
> Still, I think Tradesy's operating model almost encourages returns by inserting themselves in the middle of every purchase so returns are totally easy.  And as a seller, lots of times, what is returned is not the same as what I sold.


Exactly, buyer even returned $59 shoes to me. And I got them without tag and duster.
Tradesy also cut off sitewide promos they were doing every other day. I understand when they charge 23% commission and give a cut to buyers, but now they keep it all and send all returns back to sellers in who knows which condition.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Well I just got another return notification from Tradesy.
> At this point I get more returns from Tradesy than any other platform.  To be fair poshmark doesn't allow returns - and I still prefer Tradesy to poshmark just due to type of items and buyers on the site.
> Still, I think Tradesy's operating model almost encourages returns by inserting themselves in the middle of every purchase so returns are totally easy.  And as a seller, lots of times, what is returned is not the same as what I sold.


Exactly. Tradesy's selling point to buyers is hassle free returns. I think that everything I sell on Tradesy will be returned to me if the buyer returns it. It doesn't matter why the buyer returns. The last one the email specifically said that my description of the bag was correct, just that they couldn't determine a market price, which of course just means they don't want to be stuck reselling it. If I sell the same item on ebay, the buyer has to find something wrong in order to force a return so it doesn't happen as frequently. However, with Tradesy returns, it doesn't cost me anything, while with ebay I lose the shipping cost both ways. 

I've only had two items returned to me by Tradesy and both were the items I sold in the same condition as when I sent them out.

I'm hoping that people will be more likely to keep their purchases now since they don't want to have to venture to the post office.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> Exactly. Tradesy's selling point to buyers is hassle free returns. I think that everything I sell on Tradesy will be returned to me if the buyer returns it. It doesn't matter why the buyer returns. The last one the email specifically said that my description of the bag was correct, just that they couldn't determine a market price, which of course just means they don't want to be stuck reselling it. If I sell the same item on ebay, the buyer has to find something wrong in order to force a return so it doesn't happen as frequently. However, with Tradesy returns, it doesn't cost me anything, while with ebay I lose the shipping cost both ways.
> 
> I've only had two items returned to me by Tradesy and both were the items I sold in the same condition as when I sent them out.
> 
> I'm hoping that people will be more likely to keep their purchases now since they don't want to have to venture to the post office.



On ebay I have a "no returns" status- but in reality I take returns if somebody asks for one.   I have a 100% rating (I'm not a big seller).
This keeps out the Riff-raff, I think.  Sure, some people who might buy - won't - simply because I have a no returns policy.  But I have a bunch of repeat buyers and I know the people who do buy, intend to keep the item unless it really doesn't work.
With the Tradesy model, that hesitation to return on the part of the buyer isn't there.  I've had one buyer on Tradesy buy 3 things from me, in different transactions, within a month- and return them all.
Even Nordstrom is starting to ban serial returners so I know this issue of returns is a pain point for every seller big and small.  I think Tradesy is going to need to address it.

People who sell pre-loved are probably more ok with the Tradesy model vs those who sell new with tags.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> On ebay I have a "no returns" status- but in reality I take returns if somebody asks for one.   I have a 100% rating (I'm not a big seller).
> This keeps out the Riff-raff, I think.  Sure, some people who might buy - won't - simply because I have a no returns policy.  But I have a bunch of repeat buyers and I know the people who do buy, intend to keep the item unless it really doesn't work.
> With the Tradesy model, that hesitation to return on the part of the buyer isn't there.  I've had one buyer on Tradesy buy 3 things from me, in different transactions, within a month- and return them all.
> Even Nordstrom is starting to ban serial returners so I know this issue of returns is a pain point for every seller big and small.  I think Tradesy is going to need to address it.
> 
> People who sell pre-loved are probably more ok with the Tradesy model vs those who sell new with tags.


I don't know if I'm more comfortable selling my pre-loved items on Tradesy vs new with tags item. Sure, there is the risk that a new with tags item will be returned in used condition, but I feel that my new with tags items are more likely not to be returned. A used item might not be in as good shape as the buyer expected or is an older style not in stores so the buyer didn't know what to expect. Maybe it is just that my new with tags items are more likely to be SLGS that have less things about them that someone could object to. Of all the things I've sold on multiple sites, I'm much more likely to be asked to take a used item back than a brand new one.


----------



## poopsie

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, Tradesy allows Chinese sellers, they claim they have branch in Chicago or something (someone with address in USA to open an account), so it's kinda "American seller" now.
> Please keep us posted how is your Fedex delivery going and on condition of the bag. I have 3-4 non-Tradesy packages coming from Japan, Thailand, China *and all of them are delayed like forever (1 is over a month*).



A few weeks ago I shipped a FCI package to the UK and the PO clerk told me that a 3 month delivery time was more probable than possible


----------



## nicole0612

I sold an item a couple of weeks ago (I had just listed two designer jewelry items on the platform after a hiatus of several years). It sold quickly and the buyer seemed happy, she sent me a message thanking me and asking how to care for and preserve the stone in perfect condition. Then about a week or so later I got an email from Tradesy saying “we are returning your item to you” etc with their cheerful tone. I immediately kicked myself and went to the site to remove my other listed item. By the time I had done that I already had a second email saying the funds are on their way to me. I wondered if it was a glitch?? Today the money was in my bank account. I wonder if a Tradesy employee purchased it immediately upon return. It is a sought after and discontinued item and I listed it ~20% below the typical preowned selling price. Or maybe the buyer decided to keep it after all. Does Tradesy send the “returning your item to you” email when the buyer filed for a return or when the item arrives at their warehouse?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I sold an item a couple of weeks ago (I had just listed two designer jewelry items on the platform after a hiatus of several years). It sold quickly and the buyer seemed happy, she sent me a message thanking me and asking how to care for and preserve the stone in perfect condition. Then about a week or so later I got an email from Tradesy saying “we are returning your item to you” etc with their cheerful tone. I immediately kicked myself and went to the site to remove my other listed item. By the time I had done that I already had a second email saying the funds are on their way to me. I wondered if it was a glitch?? Today the money was in my bank account. I wonder if a Tradesy employee purchased it immediately upon return. It is a sought after and discontinued item and I listed it ~20% below the typical preowned selling price. Or maybe the buyer decided to keep it after all. Does Tradesy send the “returning your item to you” email when the buyer filed for a return or when the item arrives at their warehouse?


I assume it is when the item arrives at their warehouse. It seems that I received my item back within a few days of getting the email.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I assume it is when the item arrives at their warehouse. It seems that I received my item back within a few days of getting the email.



That’s what I imagine also. The only thing I can guess is that an employee purchased it.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> That’s what I imagine also. The only thing I can guess is that an employee purchased it.


Similar situation happened to me, yet the funds didn't hit my bank account but I initiated transfer after 7-8 days. Then I got email from Tradesy "your item item is on the way to you" and I saw funds transfer was reversed in payout section. 
What does your return tracking show?


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Similar situation happened to me, yet the funds didn't hit my bank account but I initiated transfer after 7-8 days. Then I got email from Tradesy "your item item is on the way to you" and I saw funds transfer was reversed in payout section.
> What does your return tracking show?



The item history just says “funds available by May 6”, but they actually posted to my account yesterday. When I click on the return tracking from the first email, it just says label created.




Return email I received on April 22:



Immediately afterwards I received this ACH transfer pending email, I did not initiate the transfer (it was minutes between the two emails):

I just waited to see what would happen and the funds posted to my bank account yesterday May 1. Strange, isn’t it?


----------



## nicole0612

This was the second email I received, when I first posted it I forgot to block out my name!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> The item history just says “funds available by May 6”, but they actually posted to my account yesterday. When I click on the return tracking from the first email, it just says label created.
> View attachment 4722116
> 
> 
> 
> Return email I received on April 22:
> View attachment 4722114
> 
> 
> Immediately afterwards I received this ACH transfer pending email, I did not initiate the transfer (it was minutes between the two emails):
> 
> I just waited to see what would happen and the funds posted to my bank account yesterday May 1. Strange, isn’t it?


That letter has different wording than the return I received about a month ago. It almost sounds like they are shipping all returns back to sellers. I wonder if there is a way to tell if they've listed anything new in their accounts.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> That letter has different wording than the return I received about a month ago. It almost sounds like they are shipping all returns back to sellers. I wonder if there is a way to tell if they've listed anything new in their accounts.



That is a good thought to check if they’ve had any recent listings in their account. I still can’t figure out why they transferred the funds to me right after they said they were returning the item. With this company I will never be certain until five or 10 years have passed!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> The item history just says “funds available by May 6”, but they actually posted to my account yesterday. When I click on the return tracking from the first email, it just says label created.
> View attachment 4722116
> 
> 
> 
> Return email I received on April 22:
> View attachment 4722114
> 
> 
> Immediately afterwards I received this ACH transfer pending email, I did not initiate the transfer (it was minutes between the two emails):
> 
> I just waited to see what would happen and the funds posted to my bank account yesterday May 1. Strange, isn’t it?


Strange. it could be the item was lost/stolen while in Tradesy's possession. But the weirdest part is that buyer was happy and there was no indication of return on her side.
Also could be the buyer wanted to check authenticity and sent it to Tradesy for authentication. They originally freaked out and created the return label to you, but it turned out it's authentic and they sent it back to the buyer.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Strange. it could be the item was lost/stolen while in Tradesy's possession. But the weirdest part is that buyer was happy and there was no indication of return on her side.
> Also could be the buyer wanted to check authenticity and sent it to Tradesy for authentication. They originally freaked out and created the return label to you, but it turned out it's authentic and they sent it back to the buyer.



I like your ideas! I hope it will remain a mystery and I don’t get it back unexpectedly in a month or two


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> I like your ideas! I hope it will remain a mystery and I don’t get it back unexpectedly in a month or two


With Tradesy you never know as a seller. I would make sure I have low balance on that bank account and no site credit on Tradesy in case of delayed reversal.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> With this company I will never be certain until five or 10 years have passed!


ROFL!! 5 or ten years!


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> With Tradesy you never know as a seller. I would make sure I have low balance on that bank account and no site credit on Tradesy in case of delayed reversal.



When I last sold on Tradesy I created a new secondary bank account just for this purpose, so that’s where my funds transferred to.


----------



## sanamarina

I just had an item returned to me without any explanation. 
I'm confused, are they shipping all the returns back to sellers?
I sent them an email asking that and why the hell sellers haven't been notified about this change ? I'm pretty sure when they change their policy, sellers should be notified.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> I just had an item returned to me without any explanation.
> I'm confused, are they shipping all the returns back to sellers?
> I sent them an email asking that and why the hell sellers haven't been notified about this change ? I'm pretty sure when they change their policy, sellers should be notified.


Yes, they do now, unfortunately. They did change TOU page, but never notified sellers by email.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, they do now, unfortunately. They did change TOU page, but never notified sellers by email.


I hadn't realized it was an official policy now.
https://www.tradesy.com/returns/#seller-policy


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I hadn't realized it was an official policy now.
> https://www.tradesy.com/returns/#seller-policy


Well, there goes the reason most sellers chose Tradesy!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I hadn't realized it was an official policy now.
> https://www.tradesy.com/returns/#seller-policy





BeenBurned said:


> Well, there goes the reason most sellers chose Tradesy!


That! on top of not taking ANY returns Tradesy stopped regular promos. Instead they run online campaigns for sales at sellers' expense (just saw on FB). And while they claim they "handle" returns by inspecting items, it's so far from truth bec my recent returns were all screwed up both by buyers and Tradesy. they arrived damaged, with missing parts, every time it took a lot of time to email and file cases (for expensive items). 23% commission for that?
ETA: latest take from Tradesy on covid situation. Tracy still uses the word "optimistic" https://www.pymnts.com/news/ecommerce/2020/tradesy-recreating-luxury-retail-liquidation/


----------



## laurie00

OMG.  That article made me want to vomit.  Now they are courting retailers and brands to sell overstock????  And I love the comment about the new sellers saying how easy the platform is -- are these new sellers also loving the nearly 1 month before you get your money?  I keep holding on because I do get better sales from them than Poshmark and Mercari where everyone offers 60% off.  I have been waiting for years and years for an alternative to take Tradesy's market.  There needs to be a company in the mid market -- above the Free People/JCrew/Michael Kors market of Poshmark/Mercari and below the high end Real Real.


----------



## GemsBerry

laurie00 said:


> OMG.  That article made me want to vomit.  Now they are courting retailers and brands to sell overstock????  And I love the comment about the new sellers saying how easy the platform is -- are these new sellers also loving the nearly 1 month before you get your money?  I keep holding on because I do get better sales from them than Poshmark and Mercari where everyone offers 60% off.  I have been waiting for years and years for an alternative to take Tradesy's market.  There needs to be a company in the mid market -- above the Free People/JCrew/Michael Kors market of Poshmark/Mercari and below the high end Real Real.


Looks like pre-paid article by Tradesy.


----------



## GemsBerry

To think about it, Tradesy became financial institution now. Look what they do. They allow returns for any reasons and give buyer a site credit. All returns go to sellers. Tradesy keeps cash. Bags or shoes are commodity and sellers sponsor this fake exchange so Tradesy can get cash. Sellers get Zero (or even negative if the the returned item is damaged/missing parts), Tradesy benefits.


----------



## BeenBurned

It's ironic. Several years ago, Tradesy used to send undercover posters come to TPF as cheerleaders, touting the benefits of the site, encouraging others to go shop there and otherwise promoted the venue. Had they instead used these members to take notes of the likes and dislikes of their buyers and sellers, used the constructive criticism to improve those areas that needed work and done what they could to make members WANT to be there, they wouldn't be enduring the backlash that they're getting now. 

In fact, even if they didn't have their cheerleaders inappropriately posting their accolades but rather sent lurkers to read and return with advice, the site may not be getting as much negative publicity as they currently get. 

Apparently, Tradesy doesn't have people who read here any more! Very sad!


----------



## LL777

Does anyone know what happened to Salwa B. Her closet is empty.


----------



## jmc3007

LL777 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Salwa B. Her closet is empty.


you can message her directly, her account is still active.


----------



## Latrends77

Hey ladies! I recently sold a $1000 skirt on Tradesy. I contacted them last week about when I would get the funds (I have sold over $17,000 on there in the past year) They told me that the item is being sent back and I would not be getting any funds due to COVID-19. They claimed due to the recent pandemic they have updated their return policy for safety of their staff. I'm confused because this is the screen shot of the returns they have under Tradesy 101 and than the link the Tradesy Team member states a different policy. I'm pretty sure that is not okay? How do you have two different policies. Which one are we supposed to follow? This one states they are responsible for all returns. The other one claims customers can send back return for ANY reason. So confused by this! Attached is the policy from today.


----------



## jmc3007

all items are returned automatically to sellers since the start of the pandemic and subsequent lockdown in Calif, there's no staff on site to review and/or authenticate an item. my impression is they only have their shipping dept staffed under "essential service" to process returns. prior to the pandemic, they selectively kept returns for their own closet, though based on community input, items have been returned most of the times anyway under "lack of fair market value" clause


----------



## whateve

Latrends77 said:


> Hey ladies! I recently sold a $1000 skirt on Tradesy. I contacted them last week about when I would get the funds (I have sold over $17,000 on there in the past year) They told me that the item is being sent back and I would not be getting any funds due to COVID-19. They claimed due to the recent pandemic they have updated their return policy for safety of their staff. I'm confused because this is the screen shot of the returns they have under Tradesy 101 and than the link the Tradesy Team member states a different policy. I'm pretty sure that is not okay? How do you have two different policies. Which one are we supposed to follow? This one states they are responsible for all returns. The other one claims customers can send back return for ANY reason. So confused by this! Attached is the policy from today.


What they are implying is that handling all returns means they pay for the shipping, inspect the item when it is returned, and then ship it back to you at no cost to you. I don't think it is truly a response to covid-19. It's just a new sneaky way to get out of having to resell returns. The buyer still gets a site credit rather than a refund to her credit card. We've discussed this in the last several posts.


----------



## nicole0612

How long would you wait for a reputable seller to ship an item? I purchased a $5,000 jewelry item 3/29/20 and was notified quickly by the seller that since he is in NYC that it would not be able to be shipped for 2 weeks, since NYC stipulated that non-essential businesses were not able to be open. After about three weeks I contacted him and he said that it had been extended until May 15. We are almost at May 15, and the latest I have heard about New York regulations is that some cities will allow businesses to open this month, but that businesses within NYC are not included in this. I had imagined the seller would be able to walk to his business and pick up the item and ship it from his home, but I have no idea of all the details involved in the logistics. At what point would you just give up and cancel the order? I like the item, and I imagine that businesses will have to open again in some capacity sometime this summer, but it’s starting to become a very long and vague wait time.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> How long would you wait for a reputable seller to ship an item? I purchased a $5,000 jewelry item 3/29/20 and was notified quickly by the seller that since he is in NYC that it would not be able to be shipped for 2 weeks, since NYC stipulated that non-essential businesses were not able to be open. After about three weeks I contacted him and he said that it had been extended until May 15. We are almost at May 15, and the latest I have heard about New York regulations is that some cities will allow businesses to open this month, but that businesses within NYC are not included in this. I had imagined the seller would be able to walk to his business and pick up the item and ship it from his home, but I have no idea of all the details involved in the logistics. At what point would you just give up and cancel the order? I like the item, and I imagine that businesses will have to open again in some capacity sometime this summer, but it’s starting to become a very long and vague wait time.


I would cancel the transaction which you can after 10 days of non shipping, just email Tradesy cs. Does the seller have a storefront or something? I can’t imagine why the long delay unless they don’t actually have inventory on hand and is relying on 3rd party for fulfillment.

I’ve been shipping my sales on a daily basis or whenever I get a sale, I use USPS from NY and my zip code is one of the harder hit areas with chronic understaffing due to pandemic. Incoming shipments take a bit longer but all my outgoings have no delays. No problem either with FedEx or UPS since I see their trucks every day. Even my orders from Italy never suffered any delay during the height of lockdown there last month. Hard to speculate why a reputable seller would behave this way unless they’re not so reputable after all.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> I would cancel the transaction which you can after 10 days of non shipping, just email Tradesy cs. Does the seller have a storefront or something? I can’t imagine why the long delay unless they don’t actually have inventory on hand and is relying on 3rd party for fulfillment.
> 
> I’ve been shipping my sales on a daily basis or whenever I get a sale, I use USPS from NY and my zip code is one of the harder hit areas with chronic understaffing due to pandemic. Incoming shipments take a bit longer but all my outgoings have no delays. No problem either with FedEx or UPS since I see their trucks every day. Even my orders from Italy never suffered any delay during the height of lockdown there last month. Hard to speculate why a reputable seller would behave this way unless they’re not so reputable after all.



Thank you very much for the insight! I was starting to wonder if maybe they source their items from overseas since some locations seem to have huge delays getting through customs. My jeweler here in Seattle is not currently able to do business, he will get a citation if he operates, being a nonessential business, so I thought maybe it was similar in New York City. However it seems like every business is desperate to stay afloat and he would have been able to go to his shop by himself by now to pick up the item to ship it.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> How long would you wait for a reputable seller to ship an item? I purchased a $5,000 jewelry item 3/29/20 and was notified quickly by the seller that since he is in NYC that it would not be able to be shipped for 2 weeks, since NYC stipulated that non-essential businesses were not able to be open. After about three weeks I contacted him and he said that it had been extended until May 15. We are almost at May 15, and the latest I have heard about New York regulations is that some cities will allow businesses to open this month, but that businesses within NYC are not included in this. I had imagined the seller would be able to walk to his business and pick up the item and ship it from his home, but I have no idea of all the details involved in the logistics. At what point would you just give up and cancel the order? I like the item, and I imagine that businesses will have to open again in some capacity sometime this summer, but it’s starting to become a very long and vague wait time.


Even in NY, the USPS is/was considered essential and they were working, both delivering, picking up and post offices were open. 

And if the seller is a business, although they couldn't open for business to the public, there isn't a prohibition that owners can't get access to their business, either to do office work or to access their inventory. 

So the seller's excuse makes no sense to me.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Even in NY, the USPS is/was considered essential and they were working, both delivering, picking up and post offices were open.
> 
> And if the seller is a business, although they couldn't open for business to the public, there isn't a prohibition that owners can't get access to their business, either to do office work or to access their inventory.
> 
> So the seller's excuse makes no sense to me.



Thank you. Yes, it sounds like just excuses at this point. It sounds like it is time to cancel.


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> How long would you wait for a reputable seller to ship an item? I purchased a $5,000 jewelry item 3/29/20 and was notified quickly by the seller that since he is in NYC that it would not be able to be shipped for 2 weeks, since NYC stipulated that non-essential businesses were not able to be open. After about three weeks I contacted him and he said that it had been extended until May 15. We are almost at May 15, and the latest I have heard about New York regulations is that some cities will allow businesses to open this month, but that businesses within NYC are not included in this. I had imagined the seller would be able to walk to his business and pick up the item and ship it from his home, but I have no idea of all the details involved in the logistics. At what point would you just give up and cancel the order? I like the item, and I imagine that businesses will have to open again in some capacity sometime this summer, but it’s starting to become a very long and vague wait time.


Say, if they are in a crowded diamond district and they just try to walk into the shop to pick up the item someone can report them and they will get a citation. If it's a remote location or warehouse only, they can ship orders without drastic consequences. 
If you really like the item I would wait. Or cancel and re-purchase.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> How long would you wait for a reputable seller to ship an item? I purchased a $5,000 jewelry item 3/29/20 and was notified quickly by the seller that since he is in NYC that it would not be able to be shipped for 2 weeks, since NYC stipulated that non-essential businesses were not able to be open. After about three weeks I contacted him and he said that it had been extended until May 15. We are almost at May 15, and the latest I have heard about New York regulations is that some cities will allow businesses to open this month, but that businesses within NYC are not included in this. I had imagined the seller would be able to walk to his business and pick up the item and ship it from his home, but I have no idea of all the details involved in the logistics. At what point would you just give up and cancel the order? I like the item, and I imagine that businesses will have to open again in some capacity sometime this summer, but it’s starting to become a very long and vague wait time.


I thought Tradesy automatically cancelled orders if they weren't shipped within 5 or 10 days? I seem to remember getting messages like that from Tradesy when I hadn't shipped yet.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I thought Tradesy automatically cancelled orders if they weren't shipped within 5 or 10 days? I seem to remember getting messages like that from Tradesy when I hadn't shipped yet.



They may have changed their policy with Covid19, since when you go to the website the first thing is that you have to click off a box that says shipping me to be delayed due to the pandemic. After a certain amount of time ~7-10 days I received an email from Tradesy saying your shipment is delayed & you may want to reach out to the seller. At that time I was able to cancel (I believe), but it does not happen automatically, it appears it will never happen automatically since it’s been over a month now.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Say, if they are in a crowded diamond district and they just try to walk into the shop to pick up the item someone can report them and they will get a citation. If it's a remote location or warehouse only, they can ship orders without drastic consequences.
> If you really like the item I would wait. Or cancel and re-purchase.



Thank you. I reached out to the seller for an update, if they have no hope of sending it soon I may just cancel.


----------



## goldenfountain

Hi all,
I just came across some Chanel shoes on Tradesy, currently pending authentication on TPF. It would be my first time ordering on Tradesy, and seeing that they only offer store credit for returns I'm a little nervous. 
Do you have any tips to look for red flags on Tradesy? Or anything else I need to check? 
The seller has sold thousands of items in their profile and seems quite professional. 
Any tips/recommendations would be appreciated! Thanks and take care!


----------



## GemsBerry

goldenfountain said:


> Hi all,
> I just came across some Chanel shoes on Tradesy, currently pending authentication on TPF. It would be my first time ordering on Tradesy, and seeing that they only offer store credit for returns I'm a little nervous.
> Do you have any tips to look for red flags on Tradesy? Or anything else I need to check?
> The seller has sold thousands of items in their profile and seems quite professional.
> Any tips/recommendations would be appreciated! Thanks and take care!


Ask them where they are shipping from and how long does it take. It can be a power seller from China, and international shipments are delayed now. DHL is still OK though.
Also Google these shoes. if this reseller has their own site you may find a better price and better return policy for refund, not a site credit.


----------



## goldenfountain

GemsBerry said:


> Ask them where they are shipping from and how long does it take. It can be a power seller from China, and international shipments are delayed now. DHL is still OK though.
> Also Google these shoes. if this reseller has their own site you may find a better price and better return policy for refund, not a site credit.


great tips, thank you!!


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I reached out to the seller for an update, if they have no hope of sending it soon I may just cancel.



Update; the seller didn’t respond to 2 messages over 3 days, so today I sent a request to Tradesy to cancel the order and they did. Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## MarieNYC

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. Yes, it sounds like just excuses at this point. It sounds like it is time to cancel.



I’m in NYC and while post offices are open with limited hours we still have stay at home orders. My local post office is a major hub and I personally wouldn’t feel comfortable going there at this time. If you really like the item I would wait it out!


----------



## GemsBerry

nicole0612 said:


> Update; the seller didn’t respond to 2 messages over 3 days, so today I sent a request to Tradesy to cancel the order and they did. Thanks to all for the advice.





MarieNYC said:


> I’m in NYC and while post offices are open with limited hours we still have stay at home orders. My local post office is a major hub and I personally wouldn’t feel comfortable going there at this time. If you really like the item I would wait it out!


Weird, right. Then it screams "we don't have the item and it's being shipped from China/overseas but is hugely delayed now". It reminded me how I was shopping for luxury watch once. The seller claimed  condition is great etc. Then I got email condition is bad and got price hike for another watch like this. OK, I wanted it, seller took money. They finally got watch from China (without ever disclosing it to me) and guess what? watch was not working. They sent me email with promise "to fix it" blah-blah. That's what many power re-sellers do now, they only source the item after you pay for it. And international orders take forever. Even by EMS that used to be fast.
As for NYC, I just bought a leather jacket from indy brand located in NYC. I was able to buy it and even exchange the jacket. They are obviously non-essential but both orders were shipped speedily.


----------



## BeenBurned

MarieNYC said:


> I’m in NYC and while post offices are open with limited hours we still have stay at home orders. My local post office is a major hub and I personally wouldn’t feel comfortable going there at this time. If you really like the item I would wait it out!


Granted, I'm not shipping FROM NY however in the last 30 days, I've had my shipments delivered TO New York without any problems and in fact, the efficiency and speed amaze me! 

Shipped to NY on May 11. Delivered on May 14. 
Shipped to NY on May 2. Delivered on May 7.
Shipped to NY on April 17. Delivered on April 20.
Shipped to NY on April 17. Delivered on April 20. (different buyer than above.)
Shipped to NY on April 14. Delivered on April 16.


----------



## nicole0612

MarieNYC said:


> I’m in NYC and while post offices are open with limited hours we still have stay at home orders. My local post office is a major hub and I personally wouldn’t feel comfortable going there at this time. If you really like the item I would wait it out!



Thank you, that was my thought process for the first month and a half, but when the seller stopped responding to my messages (I only sent 3-4 total over 7 weeks) it made me think it was time to cancel.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Weird, right. Then it screams "we don't have the item and it's being shipped from China/overseas but is hugely delayed now". It reminded me how I was shopping for luxury watch once. The seller claimed  condition is great etc. Then I got email condition is bad and got price hike for another watch like this. OK, I wanted it, seller took money. They finally got watch from China (without ever disclosing it to me) and guess what? watch was not working. They sent me email with promise "to fix it" blah-blah. That's what many power re-sellers do now, they only source the item after you pay for it. And international orders take forever. Even by EMS that used to be fast.
> As for NYC, I just bought a leather jacket from indy brand located in NYC. I was able to buy it and even exchange the jacket. They are obviously non-essential but both orders were shipped speedily.



I totally agree. Especially when they stopped responding to my messages, like they knew it was hopeless (and of course know I cannot leave a review). The weird thing is that they still have their store open on tradesy as if they are still shipping!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

BeenBurned said:


> Granted, I'm not shipping FROM NY however in the last 30 days, I've had my shipments delivered TO New York without any problems and in fact, the efficiency and speed amaze me!
> 
> Shipped to NY on May 11. Delivered on May 14.
> Shipped to NY on May 2. Delivered on May 7.
> Shipped to NY on April 17. Delivered on April 20.
> Shipped to NY on April 17. Delivered on April 20. (different buyer than above.)
> Shipped to NY on April 14. Delivered on April 16.



That's awesome. I'm from NYC and I had to put my closet on vacation mode. There is no way I'd be caught at a post office at this time and they aren't even coming when I request at home pick ups.


----------



## whateve

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> That's awesome. I'm from NYC and I had to put my closet on vacation mode. There is no way I'd be caught at a post office at this time and they aren't even coming when I request at home pick ups.


That's a shame. I have no problem in my small town in California with home pick ups. I wouldn't sell now if I had to go to a post office. Have you considered using FedEx? I don't know what their rules are for pick up but I see a lot of drop off bins around town.


----------



## GemsBerry

I closed my shop too (put on max vacation) with notice that all items are available elsewhere if you search for them. Not because of shipping delays, I ship my own items from my home and delays are 3-5 days tops. 
Tradesy just keeps money eternally (2 wks and counting just for funds to become available) and they send all returns to sellers but give buyers a site credit. Paying themselves 23% commission for doing nothing.


----------



## GemsBerry

Update on funds release. Since it's over 15 days and counting and there's no return or anything, I was emailing Tradesy and got response that my funds had been released. 
Right, except this doesn't show on my page and it's is still on hold. This is new.


----------



## Fullcloset

I've had no shipping issues but I tell buyers up front I only ship twice a week so they don't expect Amazon rate delivery. But I've only had a couple of sales in the past several months and luckily, none of them were returned to me. A few sales on Tradesy were still more then I've had on Mercari and Poshmark. In fact, I get zero sales on Poshmark and Mercari except for annoying low ball offers on Mercari from people who could barely put a cohesive sentence together -plus now Mercari is back to blocking new listings without adding a debit/credit card which I won't do. Wouldn't do it on Paypal and surely doing it on some Japanese owned company - LOL. Tradesy is still holding funds for the full month though which is very annoying to have to keep checking


----------



## Fullcloset

No fake sh*t 
This is how Tradesy is advertising now? Seriously? Has their advertising child lost her mind?
So trashy. Just the kind of people you DON'T want to attract. They couldn't think of a classier way to say we authenticate all our products? 
I couldn't believe it when I saw it on the bottom of their cover page. No fake sh*t. Unbelievable. 
Kind of embarrassing to be associated with a company that speaks like that.


----------



## Fullcloset

Smart selling. Also - aside from them now advertising with the trashy "No fake sh*t" slogan - they want us to sign up for smart selling which is a lousy gimic apparently stolen from Mercari that nobody uses because they drop your prices so low so fast you wind up earning peanuts on some items that might otherwise take longer to sell but when the right person comes along - will be willing to pay its true value.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> No fake sh*t
> This is how Tradesy is advertising now? Seriously? Has their advertising child lost her mind?
> So trashy. Just the kind of people you DON'T want to attract. They couldn't think of a classier way to say we authenticate all our products?
> I couldn't believe it when I saw it on the bottom of their cover page. No fake sh*t. Unbelievable.
> Kind of embarrassing to be associated with a company that speaks like that.


I hate it when companies think it is okay to talk like a teenager.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> No fake sh*t
> This is how Tradesy is advertising now? Seriously? Has their advertising child lost her mind?
> So trashy. Just the kind of people you DON'T want to attract. They couldn't think of a classier way to say we authenticate all our products?
> I couldn't believe it when I saw it on the bottom of their cover page. No fake sh*t. Unbelievable.
> Kind of embarrassing to be associated with a company that speaks like that.





whateve said:


> I hate it when companies think it is okay to talk like a teenager.


I got used to their lingo in emails. We screwed up? "Oh my Gosh, I would be so worried if I were you". "but don't you worry"... I think Billie Eilish would look the most mature among them. Duh


----------



## Fullcloset

Fullcloset said:


> Smart selling. Also - aside from them now advertising with the trashy "No fake sh*t" slogan - they want us to sign up for smart selling which is a lousy gimic apparently stolen from Mercari that nobody uses because they drop your prices so low so fast you wind up earning peanuts on some items that might otherwise take longer to sell but when the right person comes along - will be willing to pay its true value.


Has anybody tried this or have any thoughts about it? I thought I'd get some chatter.


----------



## jmc3007

Fullcloset said:


> Has anybody tried this or have any thoughts about it? I thought I'd get some chatter.


I always turn off the smart price button, and ignore emails re Your Item is Popular but Your Price is not. The fake crap lingo has been around for a while now, again I just tune it out. I do me and that’s that, sales have been steady for the past few weeks, it was slow during April but first 3 months of the year were terrific so no complaints.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> I always turn off the smart price button, and ignore emails re Your Item is Popular but Your Price is not. The fake crap lingo has been around for a while now, again I just tune it out. I do me and that’s that, sales have been steady for the past few weeks, it was slow during April but first 3 months of the year were terrific so no complaints.


I do the same. I price it at what I want and leave it at that.

ETA: I do use the promote feature on Mercari. If someone likes my item, I use the "promote to likers" feature because the promote to everyone locks you into a 5% drop, which I don't think will entice anyone. But this is usually because I've already built it into the listing. I generally price my items higher on Mercari in anticipation of getting offers.


----------



## whateve

I've had a pending sale for over 24 hours. I can see it in my sold items in my closet but it isn't showing up on the sales page yet. I've had this happen before and eventually it comes through, but I'm wondering if no one is working at Tradesy's offices, if it will still come through or does someone actually have to make it happen?


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy hit another low about returns. I reopned the shop, one buyer wanted Tiffany necklace, alright, that went well. I immediately got another sale for Chloe shoes. Delivered on Fri, return requested on Mon. I attached tags to both shoes, emailed to Tradesy "please review the return carefully" with images of the shoes just before shipping, with tags against the label. Tradesy sent shoes to me (or buyer did directly).  Shoes arrived with tags cut off and signs of wear. I emailed Tradesy WTF, I asked you? They arrived in my box with my packaging. which makes me think Tradesy didn't inspect return, either they re-attached a new label OR return was sent to me directly by buyer because return tracking doesn't show any scans in CA where Tradesy is located.
Now, their response is "*marks due to your storage, *your listing pictures are from 2019". I'm like WTF again, I just emailed you pics against the label, tags there, signs of wear weren't. So that's due to my storage, not the fact the buyer cut off the tags to wear shoes outside over weekend??


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy hit another low about returns. I reopned the shop, one buyer wanted Tiffany necklace, alright, that went well. I immediately got another sale for Chloe shoes. Delivered on Fri, return requested on Mon. I attached tags to both shoes, emailed to Tradesy "please review the return carefully" with images of the shoes just before shipping, with tags against the label. Tradesy sent shoes to me (or buyer did directly).  Shoes arrived with tags cut off and signs of wear. I emailed Tradesy WTF, I asked you? They arrived in my box with my packaging. which makes me think Tradesy didn't inspect return, either they re-attached a new label OR return was sent to me directly by buyer because return tracking doesn't show any scans in CA where Tradesy is located.
> Now, their response is "*marks due to your storage, *your listing pictures are from 2019". I'm like WTF again, I just emailed you pics against the label, tags there, signs of wear weren't. So that's due to my storage, not the fact the buyer cut off the tags to wear shoes outside over weekend??


I believe a third party is accepting returns for Tradesy these days. Somewhere I saw the return address, and it was different than theirs in California.

My pending sale is still pending. How long will it stay like that before it goes back into my shop? It's been more than 48 hours. If I were the buyer, I would be mad.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> I've had a pending sale for over 24 hours. I can see it in my sold items in my closet but it isn't showing up on the sales page yet. I've had this happen before and eventually it comes through, but I'm wondering if no one is working at Tradesy's offices, if it will still come through or does someone actually have to make it happen?


the holdup most likely indicates the buyer couldn't be verified due to address or payment. usually by the 3rd day, it falls off and you'll find it under the removed section. if it goes on longer than 3 days, email cs and ask them to release it back to you.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy hit another low about returns. I reopned the shop, one buyer wanted Tiffany necklace, alright, that went well. I immediately got another sale for Chloe shoes. Delivered on Fri, return requested on Mon. I attached tags to both shoes, emailed to Tradesy "please review the return carefully" with images of the shoes just before shipping, with tags against the label. Tradesy sent shoes to me (or buyer did directly).  Shoes arrived with tags cut off and signs of wear. I emailed Tradesy WTF, I asked you? They arrived in my box with my packaging. which makes me think Tradesy didn't inspect return, either they re-attached a new label OR return was sent to me directly by buyer because return tracking doesn't show any scans in CA where Tradesy is located.
> Now, their response is "*marks due to your storage, *your listing pictures are from 2019". I'm like WTF again, I just emailed you pics against the label, tags there, signs of wear weren't. So that's due to my storage, not the fact the buyer cut off the tags to wear shoes outside over weekend??


yes, due to virus, they have no staff on site to check for quality. they're using a third party outsourcer whose only job is to ship everything back to the sender. the minimum required is the item matches the description but nothing else beyond that, i.e they're simply verifying that you're not getting an empty pizza box for example, but checking for wear is beyond their scope I suspect. other than yourself and the buyer, no one from Tradesy has seen the physical condition of the shoes upon return. they only can see that your pics were uploaded in 2019. maybe it's worth reaching out to the buyer and frame your dialogue to get her to fess up to cutting off the tag and wearing them before sending back. then you can use her admission to get a refund from Tradesy.

I've had 2 returns this past month, luckily though there was no foul play involved. I'm really sorry for what you're going through, it's not right but it's also collateral damage from the shutdown.


----------



## LL777

I’m shocked! This is the most unprofessional advertisement I have ever seen.


----------



## sanamarina

LL777 said:


> I’m shocked! This is the most unprofessional advertisement I have ever seen.


LOL. Omg


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> I’m shocked! This is the most unprofessional advertisement I have ever seen.


This was in the email I got this morning.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> yes, due to virus, they have no staff on site to check for quality. they're using a third party outsourcer whose only job is to ship everything back to the sender. the minimum required is the item matches the description but nothing else beyond that, i.e they're simply verifying that you're not getting an empty pizza box for example, but checking for wear is beyond their scope I suspect. other than yourself and the buyer, no one from Tradesy has seen the physical condition of the shoes upon return. they only can see that your pics were uploaded in 2019. maybe it's worth reaching out to the buyer and frame your dialogue to get her to fess up to cutting off the tag and wearing them before sending back. then you can use her admission to get a refund from Tradesy.
> 
> I've had 2 returns this past month, luckily though there was no foul play involved. I'm really sorry for what you're going through, it's not right but it's also collateral damage from the shutdown.


Thank you for the explanation. It looks even worse than that. I inspected the box and found the label to me was attached right onto the label from me to buyer. Like nothing was inspected bec the package was sent by buyer directly to me. It never went to Tradesy or third party. They may use some 3rd party for super expensive items, but not for items below say $500 (mine was $495). USPS tracking only shows scans in my state.  And Tradesy goes like  "we have a strict process set in place for items that arrive at Tradesy HQ". Haha, what a BS! their CS matches their return department which matches their foul-mouthed advertising department.


----------



## whateve

My sale came through after 3 days. I think it might be a foreign sale. I believe the address is a freight forwarder.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

What's up with the coupon drought  It seems like everytime I actually want to buy something there is no coupon in sight.


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> What's up with the coupon drought  It seems like everytime I actually want to buy something there is no coupon in sight.


True. No promos for last month or even longer. it used to be issued biweekly (for paycheck dates), then more often after commission increase. now none.


----------



## sanamarina

Did you guys see that?
"NEW Choose your refund

Return this item for any reason and receive a refund to your original payment method (minus a $20 processing fee) or as Tradesy Site Credit for the full purchase price.

Simply submit a return request within 4 days of delivery & send back using our free label. Just a heads up, purchases outside the U.S. are Final Sale."

I can only imagine more customers will be returning items now. Before, some wouldn't return simply because they didn't want Tradesy credit, now if they can return and get their money back, why not return for any reason. Considering the fact that Tradesy doesn't take care of returns for sellers anymore and a 23% commission, I'm glad I'm slowly moving off their platform.


----------



## BeenBurned

sanamarina said:


> Did you guys see that?
> "NEW Choose your refund
> 
> Return this item for any reason and receive a refund to your original payment method (minus a $20 processing fee) or as Tradesy Site Credit for the full purchase price.
> 
> Simply submit a return request within 4 days of delivery & send back using our free label. Just a heads up, purchases outside the U.S. are Final Sale."
> 
> I can only imagine more customers will be returning items now. Before, some wouldn't return simply because they didn't want Tradesy credit, now if they can return and get their money back, why not return for any reason. Considering the fact that Tradesy doesn't take care of returns for sellers anymore and a 23% commission, I'm glad I'm slowly moving off their platform.


$20 processing fee! Yikes!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> $20 processing fee! Yikes!


It covers the shipping both ways. Not that big of a deal if you are buying a $5000 item, but in my price range it is a big deal.


----------



## Gennas

I'm done with Tradesy. They are the biggest liars. I sold a brand new $400 dress with tags. It took me a week to get through to CS. The rep told me the buyer opened a return due to the dress being too small. It has now been 3 weeks and I still don't have the dress back or my money. I told the CS rep that I never received an email that Tradesy is now sending all returns back to sellers. He lied and said it was sent it. BS. I never received it. I better receive my dress back with the tags on it and in the same condition.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I'm done with Tradesy. They are the biggest liars. I sold a brand new $400 dress with tags. It took me a week to get through to CS. The rep told me the buyer opened a return due to the dress being too small. It has now been 3 weeks and I still don't have the dress back or my money. I told the CS rep that I never received an email that Tradesy is now sending all returns back to sellers. He lied and said it was sent it. BS. I never received it. I better receive my dress back with the tags on it and in the same condition.


Did they provide you with tracking?


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> I'm done with Tradesy. They are the biggest liars. I sold a brand new $400 dress with tags. It took me a week to get through to CS. The rep told me the buyer opened a return due to the dress being too small. It has now been 3 weeks and I still don't have the dress back or my money. I told the CS rep that I never received an email that Tradesy is now sending all returns back to sellers. He lied and said it was sent it. BS. I never received it. I better receive my dress back with the tags on it and in the same condition.


I hear you. I just posted a similar situation above. Chloe shoes were returned, they arrived to me with tags cut off, worn. tracking only showed scans in my state. return label to me was attached on top of my label to buyer, my packaging. It indicates that buyer shipped directly to me, Tradesy never "inspected" anything. They lied all the way how they inspected the shoes and signs appeared due to my "storage", not the fact that buyer was wearing shoes over weekend and removed the tags. also Tradesy denied looking at the picture of shoes against the label to buyer that show tags attached and no sign of wear. liars.
You can't deal with them directly, you have to file a claim with BBB.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> I hear you. I just posted a similar situation above. Chloe shoes were returned, they arrived to me with tags cut off, worn. tracking only showed scans in my state. return label to me was attached on top of my label to buyer, my packaging. It indicates that buyer shipped directly to me, Tradesy never "inspected" anything. They lied all the way how they inspected the shoes and signs appeared due to my "storage", not the fact that buyer was wearing shoes over weekend and removed the tags. also Tradesy denied looking at the picture of shoes against the label to buyer that show tags attached and no sign of wear. liars.
> You can't deal with them directly, you have to file a claim with BBB.


I'm so sorry to hear about your Chole shoes. I cannot believe they were returned to you worn and with the tags cut off!!! That is terrible. Thank you so much for letting me know about filing a claim with the BBB. I will do that this weekend. I hope you get your money back.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your Chole shoes. I cannot believe they were returned to you worn and with the tags cut off!!! That is terrible. Thank you so much for letting me know about filing a claim with the BBB. I will do that this weekend. I hope you get your money back.


I don't know how much satisfaction you'll get with the BBB. I wouldn't stop there. I would research other places to complain, the FTC, the California AG... Also public places where you can post what Tradesy did to put pressure on them.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't know how much satisfaction you'll get with the BBB. I wouldn't stop there. I would research other places to complain, the FTC, the California AG... Also public places where you can post what Tradesy did to put pressure on them.


Try posting messages on their social media pages: 








						Tradesy
					

Tradesy. 395,395 likes · 47 talking about this. Get fashion from people who get fashion. Shop & sell pre-loved luxury and vintage items on Tradesy, a Vestiaire Collective company....




					www.facebook.com
				




This is funny. In this post, someone named "Diana" posted a complaint and Tradesy's canned response was to "Fatima!" They don't have a clue! The "good" thing is that they seem to reply to posters.




			https://twitter.com/tradesy?lang=en


----------



## Cismith

A seller posted three or four brand new Chanel bags at great prices. I put one in my basket and about a minute or less later it said basket empty and when I went back to look it was in someone else’s bag and then sold. Another one came up and I added it to my bag. Again, same thing. Is some one at Tradesy swiping items right out of buyers baskets?? They are supposed to be reserved for five minutes. Mine both had four minutes when they were swiped by someone else.


----------



## foxycleopatra

sanamarina said:


> Did you guys see that?
> "NEW Choose your refund
> 
> Return this item for any reason and receive a refund to your original payment method (minus a $20 processing fee) or as Tradesy Site Credit for the full purchase price.
> 
> Simply submit a return request within 4 days of delivery & send back using our free label. Just a heads up, purchases outside the U.S. are Final Sale."
> 
> I can only imagine more customers will be returning items now. Before, some wouldn't return simply because they didn't want Tradesy credit, now if they can return and get their money back, why not return for any reason. Considering the fact that Tradesy doesn't take care of returns for sellers anymore and a 23% commission, I'm glad I'm slowly moving off their platform.



Sellers, PLEASE CALL TRADESY (1-844-988-7233, open only 8am-1pm PST) TO COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS NEW RETURN/REFUND POLICY CHANGE THAT'S HIGHLY BIASED AGAINST HONEST SELLERS. I spoke to a Tradesy rep recently and learned that it's a new policy change still in "beta-testing phase" and subject to change depending on the sentiment/results/economic climate. Also was told that that new return-for-refund option only appears on select screens (i.e. only offered to select Tradesy members)?  So call their customer service and voice your concerns.  Such a policy change would attract scammers (scammer buyers) who only have to risk a mere $20 processing fee....and would drive away sellers, especially those dealing in high-end/high-value items.  Why would anyone sell on Tradesy nowadays when they offer absolutely no advantages and no seller protection compared to eBay (~10% seller fees), Poshmark, etc.?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Gennas said:


> I'm done with Tradesy. They are the biggest liars. I sold a brand new $400 dress with tags. It took me a week to get through to CS. The rep told me the buyer opened a return due to the dress being too small. It has now been 3 weeks and I still don't have the dress back or my money. I told the CS rep that I never received an email that Tradesy is now sending all returns back to sellers. He lied and said it was sent it. BS. I never received it. I better receive my dress back with the tags on it and in the same condition.



I too have found that Tradesy often lies about communications sent out to sellers.  As a seller I've had to call them 4 days after each order delivery to check on any open return claims (as buyers have a 4-day time limit after delivery to file a return request).  Otherwise I could be blindsighted -- weeks later -- by a notification that the item was in the mail being shipped back to me.  They will never take the initiative to notify sellers of ongoing or open return/authenticity claims until the item is headed back to you.  You literally have to call and hound them to get on top of everything.  I am doubtful that they go to lengths to carefully inspect the condition and authenticity of items returned to their CA offices.  So far, knock on wood, I've only had 1 return (an honest buyer who returned for sizing reasons and shipped item to Tradesy office ~24 hours after receipt)......BUT if the new return-for-refund policy gets permanently instituted for all transactions then I'm sure the # of frivolous return requests will skyrocket and my days of selling there will come to an end.


----------



## cerulean blue

foxycleopatra said:


> Sellers, PLEASE CALL TRADESY (1-844-988-7233, open only 8am-1pm PST) TO COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS NEW RETURN/REFUND POLICY CHANGE THAT'S HIGHLY BIASED AGAINST HONEST SELLERS. I spoke to a Tradesy rep recently and learned that it's a new policy change still in "beta-testing phase" and subject to change depending on the sentiment/results/economic climate. Also was told that that new return-for-refund option only appears on select screens (i.e. only offered to select Tradesy members)?  So call their customer service and voice your concerns.  Such a policy change would attract scammers (scammer buyers) who only have to risk a mere $20 processing fee....and would drive away sellers, especially those dealing in high-end/high-value items.  Why would anyone sell on Tradesy nowadays when they offer absolutely no advantages and no seller protection compared to eBay (~10% seller fees), Poshmark, etc.?



I had the same issue. Their support team told me they're doing this due to COVID, and they closed their facility that keeps returns for the time being. I felt sus already. If anything, due to COVID, you should ban returns for the time being. I had TWO returns. They said it was sent to Tradesy HQ to be inspected for compliance before returning. How do know the customer is not infected? How do I know Tradesy's staff isn't infected? With how information about this virus constantly changing and evolving, it's better to be safe and minimize as much contact as possible. So instead of risking the safety of their 'warehouse' staff, they decide to risk their sellers? That is absolutely irresponsible.

Poshmark, eBay, Vestiaire, etc may have a ton of flaws, but I can confidently attest they are miles better than Tradesy. Tradesy's extremely subpar customer service, lack of attention to their sellers' safety, lies, super-fakes, month-long payouts, zero-authentication, and exorbitant fees is enough for me to put my closet on vacation mode indefinitely.


*side note: this was long before this mess, but I had to send literally over 5 emails to get them to send me my earnings. Keep in mind, it was almost over a month when I sent my first.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Scamming is really at an all time high. People are using this NO return feature to basically "rent out" your items. A buyer of mine purchased a bag from me that was brand new never used with tags still attached. My buyer claimed she loved it as soon as she received it. Now here we are two weeks later with a sudden "notice" of wear and tear. The bag was sent out spanking brand new. As soon as I stated that I had videos of me shipping out the item for my protection and a valid date code to the bag that I photographed( because she kept giving me another date code of a bag that I know for a FACT was NOT from my bag), all of a sudden it's "no worries! I will tell tradesy to disregard the return and I like the bag." Smh. Some people truly are scum!


----------



## whateve

A buyer just contacted me asking when I'll ship. I haven't even been notified of the sale yet. I hate having to put her off but I can't do anything until the sale actually appears.


----------



## Gennas

I can't believe the nerve of Tradesy Customer Service. I had sold a brand new $500 blazer and they had the nerve to email me in less than 24 hours to confirm the sale!!! First of all I was on a business trip and emailed the buyer that I would be home the next day and would confirm the sale once I located the item. Tradesy CS is so damn pushy!!! I decided I do not want to sell this beautiful blazer on Tradsy now, since I looked at the sellers listings.   You can't even cancel the sale yourself now!!! You have to take the time to email Tradesy CS!!!!  I just know the buyer(who also sells fake items on tradesy) will most likely do a bait and switch or wear the brand new blazer(has tags on it) and send back damaged or the wrong item. I hate tradesy. I have been having great luck on Bonz recently. I would recommend selling on that site. I have never had anyone return any items on that site yet. I'm done with Tradesy, now that will let anyone return our items for any reason.


----------



## jmc3007

Gennas said:


> I can't believe the nerve of Tradesy Customer Service. I had sold a brand new $500 blazer and they had the nerve to email me in less than 24 hours to confirm the sale!!! First of all I was on a business trip and emailed the buyer that I would be home the next day and would confirm the sale once I located the item. Tradesy CS is so damn pushy!!! I decided I do not want to sell this beautiful blazer on Tradsy now, since I looked at the sellers listings.   You can't even cancel the sale yourself now!!! You have to take the time to email Tradesy CS!!!!  I just know the buyer(who also sells fake items on tradesy) will most likely do a bait and switch or wear the brand new blazer(has tags on it) and send back damaged or the wrong item. I hate tradesy. I have been having great luck on Bonz recently. I would recommend selling on that site. I have never had anyone return any items on that site yet. I'm done with Tradesy, now that will let anyone return our items for any reason.


hmm this is all news to me as my sales from earlier this week said I had 4 days to confirm OR cancel, cancellation button is still showing up on the desktop site or app.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I can't believe the nerve of Tradesy Customer Service. I had sold a brand new $500 blazer and they had the nerve to email me in less than 24 hours to confirm the sale!!! First of all I was on a business trip and emailed the buyer that I would be home the next day and would confirm the sale once I located the item. Tradesy CS is so damn pushy!!! I decided I do not want to sell this beautiful blazer on Tradsy now, since I looked at the sellers listings.   You can't even cancel the sale yourself now!!! You have to take the time to email Tradesy CS!!!!  I just know the buyer(who also sells fake items on tradesy) will most likely do a bait and switch or wear the brand new blazer(has tags on it) and send back damaged or the wrong item. I hate tradesy. I have been having great luck on Bonz recently. I would recommend selling on that site. I have never had anyone return any items on that site yet. I'm done with Tradesy, now that will let anyone return our items for any reason.





jmc3007 said:


> hmm this is all news to me as my sales from earlier this week said I had 4 days to confirm OR cancel, cancellation button is still showing up on the desktop site or app.
> 
> View attachment 4792359


I'm still seeing the cancellation button too. I usually confirm as soon as I get the first email notice. Then you can wait to ship when it is convenient. I think you can still cancel even after you have confirmed if you haven't printed the label yet. They do send annoying emails reminding me to ship. They did that over the long weekend when there was no mail service. I like that they send me thank you for shipping emails so I don't have to check the tracking myself.

Regarding Bonz: I wish I knew what you were doing to be successful. I've had one sale this year so far, only 2 last year, 4 in 2018.


----------



## GemsBerry

I don't know how you guys are still selling on Tradesy with these highest fees for all-do-it-yourself platform and all-returns-are going-back-to-you. After 3 trashed returns of my high-end items (worn, damaged, tags removed) I put shop on permanent vacation and I'm done with Tradesy. I don't remove items, if someone absolutely needs my item I would sell, but I'm not selling to these regular "buy-wear-return-flip site credit-start over" buyers that are dominant now on this site.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I don't know how you guys are still selling on Tradesy with these highest fees for all-do-it-yourself platform and all-returns-are going-back-to-you. After 3 trashed returns of my high-end items (worn, damaged, tags removed) I put shop on permanent vacation and I'm done with Tradesy. I don't remove items, if someone absolutely needs my item I would sell, but I'm not selling to these regular "buy-wear-return-flip site credit-start over" buyers that are dominant now on this site.


The majority of my items are under $50. The rest are under $200 right now. If they do get returned to me, I don't lose any money since Tradesy pays the postage. If I sell the same item on ebay and they buyer wants to return, regardless of whether her claim has merit, I'm forced to accept the return and pay for the return shipping. I lose the money I paid to ship it in the first place and the paypal fees.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> The majority of my items are under $50. The rest are under $200 right now. If they do get returned to me, I don't lose any money since Tradesy pays the postage. If I sell the same item on ebay and they buyer wants to return, regardless of whether her claim has merit, I'm forced to accept the return and pay for the return shipping. I lose the money I paid to ship it in the first place and the paypal fees.


You found a sweet spot on Tradesy.


----------



## Fullcloset

Anybody else try to edit a whole group of listings only to come back and find every item edited has now completely disappeared? My overall count is decreased too and the items are just gone after making price adjustments. Trying to get an answer from Tradesy but wondering if anyone else has this problem. Used the app.


----------



## whateve

Nearly half of my sales are on Tradesy. As much as I hate worrying about returns, the high fees, and how long it takes to get my money, I can't give it up as long as it makes up such a big part of my sales.


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> Nearly half of my sales are on Tradesy. As much as I hate worrying about returns, the high fees, and how long it takes to get my money, I can't give it up as long as it makes up such a big part of my sales.


I'm with you, whateve. I wish there was another platform that trends to the $100-$300 items.  I would leave Tradesy but until that happens I find Poshmark and eBay buyers much more of a hassle than Tradesy buyers and stick with them despite all the changes they've made to the detriment of sellers.


----------



## Fullcloset

Fullcloset said:


> Anybody else try to edit a whole group of listings only to come back and find every item edited has now completely disappeared? My overall count is decreased too and the items are just gone after making price adjustments. Trying to get an answer from Tradesy but wondering if anyone else has this problem. Used the app.


Idiots. So BLAIR sends me an email saying oh they were restricted items. RESTRICTED ITEMS? Women's shoes, boots, jackets, suits - seriously? They are so F&*&ing stupid. They also just happened to disappear right after I edited them to reduce the price. It is so clearly a computer glitch and I can't believe what idiots they have working at Tradesy now. They are responding without thought. How can women's clothes be restricted from a women's clothing apparel website? 100 items. So damn fed up with Tradesy. Does anyone have the name of any of the executives - leadership team that work there? I really want to write to Corporate. This is such a damn waste of my time. If I hadn't reduced the prices, they wouldn't be missing. I can't you can't edit your own listings anymore for fear of them disappearing and some idiot member care team member not being able to figure anything more out just saying they restricted items. Seriously. Alpert Nippon suits - restricted items?


----------



## BeenBurned

Fullcloset said:


> Idiots. So BLAIR sends me an email saying oh they were restricted items. RESTRICTED ITEMS? Women's shoes, boots, jackets, suits - seriously? They are so F&*&ing stupid. They also just happened to disappear right after I edited them to reduce the price. It is so clearly a computer glitch and I can't believe what idiots they have working at Tradesy now. They are responding without thought. How can women's clothes be restricted from a women's clothing apparel website? 100 items. So damn fed up with Tradesy. Does anyone have the name of any of the executives - leadership team that work there? I really want to write to Corporate. This is such a damn waste of my time. If I hadn't reduced the prices, they wouldn't be missing. I can't you can't edit your own listings anymore for fear of them disappearing and some idiot member care team member not being able to figure anything more out just saying they restricted items. Seriously. Alpert Nippon suits - restricted items?








						Tracy DiNunzio - Tradesy
					

Find out more about Tradesy founder, CEO, and inspirational leader Tracy DiNunzio.




					www.tradesy.com
				



.









						Tracy Rose DiNunzio
					

Tracy Rose DiNunzio is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Tracy Rose DiNunzio and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> Tracy DiNunzio - Tradesy
> 
> 
> Find out more about Tradesy founder, CEO, and inspirational leader Tracy DiNunzio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy Rose DiNunzio
> 
> 
> Tracy Rose DiNunzio is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Tracy Rose DiNunzio and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Tracy is also on Twitter. And is very active


----------



## GemsBerry

https://www.pymnts.com/news/ecommerce/2020/tradesy-recreating-luxury-retail-liquidation/ In this recent article Tracy is bragging on how Tradesy is doing well thanks to coronavirus because sellers offer deeper discounts. Yup, people had to pay bills and are eager to sell items to get any money at all. Without ANY Tradesy-sponsored promos during this time and new return policy to toss ALL returns back to sellers, Tradesy just put more hardship on people who experience hardship. And she forgot to mention, it's not a "quick cash" like on eBay, PM or Mercari where you are paid in days. It takes almost a month to get paid on Tradesy.


----------



## laurie00

Anyone who is left still selling on Tradesy doing well these days?  Until a month and a half ago, I was at least making 1-2 sales a week.  I went 6 weeks without a sale and finally succumbed to opting in to their 10%/15%/20% markdown option.  I did make 2 sales that weekend but once I opted out of the markdown option haven't had a sale.  I'm worried that now without Tradesy offering sales (and making me mark down instead) it will be an end to my Tradesy days.


----------



## Michelle1x

For some reason I cannot opt-in to Tradesy's promotions anymore. They used to bug me relentlessly to opt-in and I never did, because I have a lot of listings and I felt I would need to reprice everything.  Then during Covid I was stuck home so I thought I'd do it, but the option for Tradesy promotions is gone from my profile.

Instead I have "smart pricing" where you put a range of what you will accept your item to sell for.  whatever


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> Anyone who is left still selling on Tradesy doing well these days?  Until a month and a half ago, I was at least making 1-2 sales a week.  I went 6 weeks without a sale and finally succumbed to opting in to their 10%/15%/20% markdown option.  I did make 2 sales that weekend but once I opted out of the markdown option haven't had a sale.  I'm worried that now without Tradesy offering sales (and making me mark down instead) it will be an end to my Tradesy days.


I've never opted into the sales. I haven't sold anything on any site in the last 2 weeks. My last sale on Tradesy was on 7/20. In July about half of my sales were on Tradesy. I worry that everything has dried up. I've put some new things up but haven't gotten any interest. I honestly don't think the sales help that much as most of my sales I suspect are from people who find my listing on Google, not people who have been watching my listing on Tradesy, waiting for a reduction.


----------



## jmc3007

I’ve find my sales to be rather decent, the majority is NWT items though. With TRR and other commercial resellers running low with inventory due to pandemic interruption to their supply chains, buyers have been flocking to everywhere I think. Per TRR latest earnings, their revenue was hampered by lack of inventories. Also I suspect that folks who are in strong positions find their vacations being iced left and right and spend their extra funds on personal luxuries instead


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I'm still doing ok and I haven't dropped any prices. Does anyone remember the last time that had one of their promo codes? I feel like it has been so long. I hope they bring them back at least once a month...


----------



## jmc3007

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I'm still doing ok and I haven't dropped any prices. Does anyone remember the last time that had one of their promo codes? I feel like it has been so long. I hope they bring them back at least once a month...


as a matter of fact, there's a flash sale going on right now, the first 500 buyers get 10% off. they haven't done one since March/April


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> as a matter of fact, there's a flash sale going on right now, the first 500 buyers get 10% off. they haven't done one since March/April


Already ended, unfortunately.


----------



## BeenBurned

Several years ago when Tradesy jacked up their fees and their service went down the drain, I made a decision not to sell there. 

But I had to post about this amazing positive response I received. 

In the past when I've found sellers with images or text that were copied from me, whether it's on Ebay, Poshmark, Mercari, Etsy or other sites, it can take days and followup reports in order to get action even though the legal DMCA form is filed and the company is required to respond promptly.

Nearly 24 hours ago, I found and reported a seller's listing on Mercari that used images stolen from my listings on 2 different sites. That listing is still up. 

However, an hour ago, I found that the same seller used my pictures in her listing on Tradesy and reported it. Within 25 minutes, I got an email from their copyright specialist letting me know that the listing was removed. 

THAT'S impressive!


----------



## Michelle1x

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I'm still doing ok and I haven't dropped any prices. Does anyone remember the last time that had one of their promo codes? I feel like it has been so long. I hope they bring them back at least once a month...


YEah I am a tradesy seller but I want to make a big purchase and am hoping they run a Labor Day 15% off sale.  there was just a 10%, but I need 15%.  I missed the 10% anyway because I wasn't one of the "first 500".


----------



## MeepMeep67

Im hoping for a coupon too


----------



## Michelle1x

people are spamming my closet now just like they do on Poshmark


Love your closet! If you have some time, please stop by my closet and check out some cute items 

Be safe! Have a nice day!


----------



## whateve

I don't know when this happened but Tradesy raised the price of their label. It's $12.80 now.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> I don't know when this happened but Tradesy raised the price of their label. It's $12.80 now.


Just yesterday I believe that the increase went into effect. Their label hasn’t increased in 3 years if memory serves correctly. Poshmark shipping went up like every year.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Just yesterday I believe that the increase went into effect. Their label hasn’t increased in 3 years if memory serves correctly. Poshmark shipping went up like every year.


Does it increase automatically on older listings?

ETA: It appears that it doesn't, unless I edit them.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Does it increase automatically on older listings?
> 
> ETA: It appears that it doesn't, unless I edit them.


Yes, not all of mine have taken effect though, system is still updating.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Yes, not all of mine have taken effect though, system is still updating.


So they are raising the price of your items to reflect the increased cost? They aren't expecting the seller to eat it?


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> Yes, not all of mine have taken effect though, system is still updating.





whateve said:


> So they are raising the price of your items to reflect the increased cost? They aren't expecting the seller to eat it?


Upon looking at my listings, prices for all old ones are the same to the buyers ending with .50. But once I edited price, shipping changed to a new rate in that listing ending with 2.80.
Knowing Tradesy, they'll probably apply a new rate to all listings and will subtract difference from your payout.
Did anybody have a recent sale to see the breakdown of shipping/earnings?


----------



## MissUnderstood

I've bought several of my Christian Louboutin heels from Tradesy a few times and really had no issues so far with them.


----------



## Joyjoy7

GemsBerry said:


> Upon looking at my listings, prices for all old ones are the same to the buyers ending with .50. But once I edited price, shipping changed to a new rate in that listing ending with 2.80.
> Knowing Tradesy, they'll probably apply a new rate to all listings and will subtract difference from your payout.
> Did anybody have a recent sale to see the breakdown of shipping/earnings?


I had a sale on Friday. It was listed when shipping was 10.50. I just checked and the shipping Has been adjusted to the new cost. I’m sure they are systematically adjusting all old shipping fees to the new price.


----------



## whateve

Recently it has been taking 2 weeks for my money to be released and 10 days to hit paypal.


----------



## GemsBerry

Joyjoy7 said:


> I had a sale on Friday. It was listed when shipping was 10.50. I just checked and the shipping Has been adjusted to the new cost. I’m sure they are systematically adjusting all old shipping fees to the new price.


I had 2 sales too, they are taking new shipping fee from earnings for old listings. But price changed unpredictably for my listings with $10.50 fee. Now some show price ending .80, some .50, .25, .45, .90, .30. Weird.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I had 2 sales too, they are taking new shipping fee from earnings for old listings. But price changed unpredictably for my listings with $10.50 fee. Now some show price ending .80, some .50, .25, .45, .90, .30. Weird.


What? Are they taking shipping fee from earnings? I thought they were raising your prices so you netted the same.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> What? Are they taking shipping fee from earnings? I thought they were raising your prices so you netted the same.


they raised total prices on seller's behalf even for old listings with $10.50 fee. our net earnings seem to stay the way we priced the item. thus, all these weird total prices appeared now ending with .30, .35, etc.


----------



## GemsBerry

something weird is happening with my prices today, selected items went on sale though I never ever opted in sales. I only mentioned bec of buyer's inquiry. Check out your prices.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> something weird is happening with my prices today, selected items went on sale though I never ever opted in sales. I only mentioned bec of buyer's inquiry. Check out your prices.


I saw that! But what I can see is that my prices are the ones I set. They are just marked on sale. I think that the last time I lowered prices, they are calling it a sale.


----------



## laurie00

I've been meaning to ask this for awhile and keep forgetting.  I'm seeing that when I do opt in for the sales, I will do it at the 10% mark.  Often, they will put the prices at 8 or 9% off on the site so I'm assuming the buyer is paying the 8 or 9% off price but when I get a sale, the payout is always at 10% off my original price.  Have others had this happen.  Are they just keeping an extra 1-2% from my payout while charging the customer the 8-9%.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I saw that! But what I can see is that my prices are the ones I set. They are just marked on sale. I think that the last time I lowered prices, they are calling it a sale.


that makes sense, and it's true for couple of recent reductions on my side that I remember. though some of my prices looked too law, maybe it was "unnoticed" smart pricing that somehow turned on. I always un-click it, but between editing on the phone and desktop it's kinda activated on its own.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> that makes sense, and it's true for couple of recent reductions on my side that I remember. though some of my prices looked too law, maybe it was "unnoticed" smart pricing that somehow turned on. I always un-click it, but between editing on the phone and desktop it's kinda activated on its own.


I made a sale tonight. I can't remember if it is something I lowered the price on or not.


----------



## GemsBerry

Longer payout time again for tall orders. I shipped on Sep 21, delivered on Sep 25, got funds on Oct 20 after complaining to CS both about delays of funds release and transfer time. it's not "21 days" anymore, 26 full days and I feel it would be a full month unless I bugged CS.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

I’ve purchased twice and sold once on tradesy! I love buying but selling is a hassle because they wait 21 days to pay you in my experience


----------



## jmc3007

Not sure how long it’ll last but LUXE coupon for $100 off $1000+


----------



## whateve

Tradesy must have made a mistake. I set up a paypal transfer on 11/2 and it got there today, 11/4. It's never been this quick!


----------



## GemsBerry

I'm almost permanently out of Tradesy (shop is on vacation mode) unless someone emails me that they absolutely need my item and they don't sound like typical Tradesy luxury returner/weekend free renter/multiple flipper of site credit. 
Current Tradesy payment time is 26+ days and upon checking current policy states they can change ANY terms ANY time with or WITHOUT notification. which kind of civilized company would say that? what's next? "we will pay you only in a form of site credit, and that after 2 months of holding your money"?


----------



## Jeet

Made a sale on tradesy after weeks of nothing and now I can’t print the label. Anyone else experienced this lately?


----------



## whateve

Jeet said:


> Made a sale on tradesy after weeks of nothing and now I can’t print the label. Anyone else experienced this lately?


Sorry, I can't help. I haven't made a sale anywhere in ages.


----------



## laurie00

Jeet said:


> Made a sale on tradesy after weeks of nothing and now I can’t print the label. Anyone else experienced this lately?


I've made 3 sales this week and had no trouble printing the labels.  The last one I printed was yesterday, though.


----------



## jmc3007

Until midnight PST. The most generous all year


----------



## Jeet

whateve said:


> Sorry, I can't help. I haven't made a sale anywhere in ages.


They manually sent me the label, apparently it was a known issue for a few days. One would think they would have everything sorted based on the commission charged!  ‍♀️


----------



## Jeet

laurie00 said:


> I've made 3 sales this week and had no trouble printing the labels.  The last one I printed was yesterday, though.


They manually sent me the label, apparently it was a known issue for a few days. One would think they would have everything sorted based on the commission charged!


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Until midnight PST. The most generous all year
> View attachment 4916953


These kinds of coupons don't help me at all. Most of my items are under $100. My only hope is that someone will add one of my items to bring their total up over $1000.


----------



## jmc3007

apparently starting next week Tradesy is changing over from Priority Mail to FedEx Ground when you use their labels. I'm really bummed about it as it'll take a lot longer coast to coast, at least 7 biz days by ground. with USPS it would take 2-3 days by air to major cities.

been using USPS for 4-5 years now, defo changes are afoot in the last month. first, the post office no longer gives receipts for prepaid parcels as a money saving measure on paper. they use a separate scanner device for prepaid shipments. second, postal workers started pushing back the parcel size with prepaid as well. the clerk at my local post office has been really nice and patient to explain that one of my larger boxes that day would have cost $55 vs $12.80 Tradesy label based on the box dimensions, since my shipments usually weigh 4-5 lbs so that was never an issue. she said typical dimensions that don't raise eyebrow are in that 14x12x10 or smaller range. for me, a lot of bags especially can easily take up 24xx20x10. all this happened just after Black Friday when I stopped by. she took all my parcels anyway, but gave me the heads up.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> apparently starting next week Tradesy is changing over from Priority Mail to FedEx Ground when you use their labels. I'm really bummed about it as it'll take a lot longer coast to coast, at least 7 biz days by ground. with USPS it would take 2-3 days by air to major cities.
> 
> been using USPS for 4-5 years now, defo changes are afoot in the last month. first, the post office no longer gives receipts for prepaid parcels as a money saving measure on paper. they use a separate scanner device for prepaid shipments. second, postal workers started pushing back the parcel size with prepaid as well. the clerk at my local post office has been really nice and patient to explain that one of my larger boxes that day would have cost $55 vs $12.80 Tradesy label based on the box dimensions, since my shipments usually weigh 4-5 lbs so that was never an issue. she said typical dimensions that don't raise eyebrow are in that 14x12x10 or smaller range. for me, a lot of bags especially can easily take up 24xx20x10. all this happened just after Black Friday when I stopped by. she took all my parcels anyway, but gave me the heads up.


That's very annoying. USPS picks up from my house. I don't have that arrangement with FedEx. There is a FedEx drop box but it can only hold small packages, and those I usually buy my own postage for. I don't want to have to go into a store to drop off my packages. I may have to stop selling. Were they going to tell us about this?

My post office stopped giving receipts for prepaid parcels a very long time ago. They didn't want to encourage anyone to make the line any longer than it already was.

Tradesy never gave any indication that there was a size limit. I know that the post office charges extra for large packages. That is one reason I used Tradesy labels. There were some items I only sold on Tradesy or Mercari because it would cost too much to ship on another site where I had to buy my own shipping.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Tradesy never gave any indication that there was a size limit. I know that the post office charges extra for large packages. That is one reason I used Tradesy labels. There were some items I only sold on Tradesy or Mercari because it would cost too much to ship on another site where I had to buy my own shipping.



size enforcement is coming from USPS, not Tradesy. I suspect USPS discovered that they have been losing quite a bit of money through prepaid labels.

if it's like Fashionphile where the preprint label is a return service type, with that I can schedule pickup from FedEx Ground. fingers crossed that it is. I have a FedEx account and until about 2 weeks ago, I was able to schedule pickup for free using FP labels, then it all came to a stop, online says I can no longer schedule pickup with my type of account. the workaround is I have to use return service pickup using the tracking from label. maybe that was the proper way to do it all along, but never had to until now.

the pandemic is causing a lot of logistical issues for freight companies and now they're stricter with rules and regs.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> size enforcement is coming from USPS, not Tradesy. I suspect USPS discovered that they have been losing quite a bit of money through prepaid labels.
> 
> if it's like Fashionphile where the preprint label is a return service type, with that I can schedule pickup from FedEx Ground. fingers crossed that it is. I have a FedEx account and until about 2 weeks ago, I was able to schedule pickup for free using FP labels, then it all came to a stop, online says I can no longer schedule pickup with my type of account. the workaround is I have to use return service pickup using the tracking from label. maybe that was the proper way to do it all along, but never had to until now.
> 
> the pandemic is causing a lot of logistical issues for freight companies and now they're stricter with rules and regs.


I just looked on the Tradesy FAQs. It says you can schedule a free Fed Ex pickup.

ETA: I always assumed that Tradesy had a contract for their labels since they ship a high volume so it didn't matter how large the packages were; it would all average out. Many packages that are shipped with the Tradesy label would cost a lot less than USPS charges too.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> I just looked on the Tradesy FAQs. It says you can schedule a free Fed Ex pickup.
> 
> ETA: I always assumed that Tradesy had a contract for their labels since they ship a high volume so it didn't matter how large the packages were; it would all average out. Many packages that are shipped with the Tradesy label would cost a lot less than USPS charges too.


That would be great with pickups, the FedEx crew in my area is pretty reliable when scheduled.

Yes Tradesy did have a contract but unless USPS actively manage those agreements in the same manner as individual metered parcels, they never knew for sure. The concept of averaging out doesn’t hold up unless numerically verified, it’s easy to be lulled into complacency. My suspicion is they haven’t been doing that hence the necessity for all this new enforcement.

Amazon began the same way with FedEx with little items in large boxes all those years ago as they didn’t care, so FedEx lost money and didn’t renew the contract, meanwhile Amazon built their own fleet of trucks and planes.


----------



## laurie00

And I just put in an order for Priority Mail boxes and envelopes from USPS.  Going to miss being able to use those for my Tradesy shipments.


----------



## laurie00

I, too, have seen changes with USPS.  They no longer want to give a receipt for prepaid but when I drop things off without getting scanned/receipt, things can go days before they are scanned.  Dropped off 5 packages yesterday early morning and still haven't been scanned so it looks to the customer that I'm not shipping fast when in fact it's sitting somewhere in the post office system unscanned.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> I, too, have seen changes with USPS.  They no longer want to give a receipt for prepaid but when I drop things off without getting scanned/receipt, things can go days before they are scanned.  Dropped off 5 packages yesterday early morning and still haven't been scanned so it looks to the customer that I'm not shipping fast when in fact it's sitting somewhere in the post office system unscanned.


I get things picked up from my house, and after years of complaining at my local post office, they have been pretty consistent at scanning upon pickup. Otherwise, it could be several days before they get scanned.


----------



## jmc3007

laurie00 said:


> And I just put in an order for Priority Mail boxes and envelopes from USPS.  Going to miss being able to use those for my Tradesy shipments.


you can use their boxes with FedEx, I've done it before. guess they're logo-neutral


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> you can use their boxes with FedEx, I've done it before. guess they're logo-neutral


USPS has been known to go after misuse of Priority boxes. I believe that only through Fedex Smartpost can one legally use USPS boxes since the delivery is done by USPS

---------------------------

Will FedEx accept a USPS box?
*FedEx* certainly doesn't care if you use a *USPS box*, although it is posted on the *box* that it is a federal law that they only be used for their intended purpose of shipping through *USPS*. ... Through *FedEx* SmartPost, you *can* ship small packages that have end delivery by *USPS*.


*Misuse of USPS Supplies can Lead to Fines*








						USPS Rules for Packaging eBay Items
					

USPS shipping materials are available for free, but the alteration or misuse of USPS boxes and other free supplies by eBay sellers is punishable by fines.




					www.thebalancesmb.com


----------



## jmc3007

my bad, I guess not!


----------



## laurie00

jmc3007 said:


> my bad, I guess not!


Darn!!!!  I was hoping it was true. Oh well! Thanks for the information.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Does FedEx have boxes that you could use like USPS does? I seldom use FedEx!


----------



## laurie00

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Does FedEx have boxes that you could use like USPS does? I seldom use FedEx!


I just looked online and they do have free supplies like USPS but you have to open a FEDEX Account and provide a credit card which I'd rather not do.


----------



## jmc3007

laurie00 said:


> I just looked online and they do have free supplies like USPS but you have to open a FEDEX Account and provide a credit card which I'd rather not do.


thanks, that's good to know. I do already have an account with them so I suppose I could order their boxes. the carrier switch is being delayed until 12/16.

FYI if you have a lot of overstock of Priority supply, you can always bring them back to your post office, I'm sure they'll accept unused supply.


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Does FedEx have boxes that you could use like USPS does? I seldom use FedEx!





jmc3007 said:


> thanks, that's good to know. I do already have an account with them so I suppose I could order their boxes. the carrier switch is being delayed until 12/16.
> 
> FYI if you have a lot of overstock of Priority supply, you can always bring them back to your post office, I'm sure they'll accept unused supply.


Also you can inside out envelopes and even some boxes or wrap boxes in colored/printed plastic (say large Costco bag) and you're good to go. I've been receiving a lot of such packages from eBay.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I checked but it says only Fedex express are free? Will the tradesy labels be express? Will there be lots of pushback if I use an express box if its fedex ground?


----------



## GemsBerry

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I checked but it says only Fedex express are free? Will the tradesy labels be express? Will there be lots of pushback if I use an express box if its fedex ground?


" *Starting Wednesday, December 9, FedEx Ground and Home Delivery will be used for all newly-confirmed sales where a pre-paid label is the shipping method* "


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> " *Starting Wednesday, December 9, FedEx Ground and Home Delivery will be used for all newly-confirmed sales where a pre-paid label is the shipping method* "


I just confirmed a sale and the label is USPS.


----------



## jmc3007

The changeover has been pushed back to Jan 2021 once the holiday crunch has passed.


----------



## whateve

I'm getting my funds faster once they are released. The last two Paypal transfers took 3 and 4 days.


----------



## Fullcloset

wondering what everyone's average rate of return is? I noticed my listings page shows about 15% less sales then when I look at my profile sales. I think that's alittle high, but I've only ever gotten one thing sent back to me by Tradesy so I'm pretty happy about that - but I'd like to know whether my return rate is high, low or average.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> wondering what everyone's average rate of return is? I noticed my listings page shows about 15% less sales then when I look at my profile sales. I think that's alittle high, but I've only ever gotten one thing sent back to me by Tradesy so I'm pretty happy about that - but I'd like to know whether my return rate is high, low or average.


only one thing? aren't they shipping all the returns back to seller now?


----------



## Fullcloset

If Tradesy no longers uses USPS - then I will have to leave. There is no Fedex near my house or my job.  Plus, I don't like Fedex and want to support the USPS. I just read the posts that say they are changing and I am grateful I happened to come on this forum to ask about the return rate - LOL. Thank you all for posting about this change and making me aware of it - otherwise I wouldn't have even known and probably wouldn't have even noticed the label change! I have a few sales outstanding - so if the labels print for Fedex - then I will have to go back and cancel the sales. Just don't have the time to drive all over the place looking for a fedex drop off and I sure don't have time to sit on the phone for a half hour or longer trying to schedule a pickup - if they will even come for one or two little $10 packages. I certainly am not going to start paying pickup fees on TOP of Tradesy's huge commission.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> If Tradesy no longers uses USPS - then I will have to leave. There is no Fedex near my house or my job and they don't have supplies they will mail you in bulk for free like USPS. Plus, I don't like Fedex and want to support the USPS. I just read the posts that say they are changing. I have a few sales outstanding - so if the labels print for Fedex - then I will have to go back and cancel the sales. Just don't have the time to drive all over the place looking for a fedex drop off and I sure don't have time to sit on the phone a half hour trying to schedule a pickup - if they will even come for one or two little $10 packages.


you can still use your own usps labels, just print it elsewhere


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> you can still use your own usps labels, just print it elsewhere


LOL - if I wanted to be bothered with that - I'd still be selling on Ebay. Just cancelled my sales. Hopefully the idiots at Tradesy will see a huge volume increase of cancellations and give sellers the option of labels - Mercari does.


----------



## Fullcloset

fashion_victim9 said:


> only one thing? aren't they shipping all the returns back to seller now?


That's all I got back. The rest I didn't even know about so I guess they all met the descriptions and were priced right. Too bad I won't be selling there anymore because fedex shipping is just too big of a pain in the ass.


----------



## Fullcloset

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I checked but it says only Fedex express are free? Will the tradesy labels be express? Will there be lots of pushback if I use an express box if its fedex ground?


Express is ridiculously expensive - and nobody is gonna wanna pay for that. Fedex is very fussy with how you package things and what you use to package things in.  It is also too hard to schedule them for pickup - I don't have all day to sit there trying to get a pickup scheduled to make $20 on an item. No longer worth my time.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> LOL - if I wanted to be bothered with that - I'd still be selling on Ebay. Just cancelled my sales. Hopefully the idiots at Tradesy will see a huge volume increase of cancellations and give sellers the option of labels - Mercari does.


I hope so, I'd prefer USPS too, even though they are such a huge mess right now


----------



## fashion_victim9

Fullcloset said:


> LOL - if I wanted to be bothered with that - I'd still be selling on Ebay. Just cancelled my sales. Hopefully the idiots at Tradesy will see a huge volume increase of cancellations and give sellers the option of labels - Mercari does.


but I still don't mind to be bothered as long as it brings me sales


----------



## Fullcloset

jmc3007 said:


> you can use their boxes with FedEx, I've done it before. guess they're logo-neutral


And if you get caught - its a federal crime to use usps boxes NOT for USPS shipping. You absolutely can NOT do that. And if Fedex gets caught using them - THEY can be in just as much trouble so I doubt most Fedex offices will accept them.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Express is ridiculously expensive - and nobody is gonna wanna pay for that. Fedex is very fussy with how you package things and what you use to package things in.  It is also too hard to schedule them for pickup - I don't have all day to sit there trying to get a pickup scheduled to make $20 on an item. No longer worth my time.


I'll wait until I make a sale to see how hard it is to schedule. Isn't there a place to set it up online, without having to talk to anyone? Like you can with USPS. There is a Fedex dropbox near us as long as the package is small enough. Probably won't work for the average purse.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> wondering what everyone's average rate of return is? I noticed my listings page shows about 15% less sales then when I look at my profile sales. I think that's alittle high, but I've only ever gotten one thing sent back to me by Tradesy so I'm pretty happy about that - but I'd like to know whether my return rate is high, low or average.





fashion_victim9 said:


> only one thing? aren't they shipping all the returns back to seller now?


From the very beginning, I've made 250 sales, according to my Tradesy sales page. I've had 2 things shipped back to me, one from before they were returning everything, claiming not as described, and the other in March when they were claiming they couldn't determine a market price. My return rate may be lower than most because close to half of my items are under $50 so couldn't be returned.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I'll wait until I make a sale to see how hard it is to schedule. Isn't there a place to set it up online, without having to talk to anyone? Like you can with USPS. There is a Fedex dropbox near us as long as the package is small enough. Probably won't work for the average purse.


I don’t sell on Tradesy, but I have used another company that ships with prepaid FedEx labels. You can either go online or call an automated FedEx pickup number and set up porch pick up using your address and tracking number.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> If Tradesy no longers uses USPS - then I will have to leave. There is no Fedex near my house or my job.  Plus, I don't like Fedex and want to support the USPS. I just read the posts that say they are changing and I am grateful I happened to come on this forum to ask about the return rate - LOL. Thank you all for posting about this change and making me aware of it - otherwise I wouldn't have even known and probably wouldn't have even noticed the label change! I have a few sales outstanding - so if the labels print for Fedex - then I will have to go back and cancel the sales. Just don't have the time to drive all over the place looking for a fedex drop off and I sure don't have time to sit on the phone for a half hour or longer trying to schedule a pickup - if they will even come for one or two little $10 packages. I certainly am not going to start paying pickup fees on TOP of Tradesy's huge commission.





Fullcloset said:


> And if you get caught - its a federal crime to use usps boxes NOT for USPS shipping. You absolutely can NOT do that. And if Fedex gets caught using them - THEY can be in just as much trouble so I doubt most Fedex offices will accept them.


You can print out your own labels on usps.com (anybody) or paypal (I believe only if you have a business account with them). It takes 2-3 min tops and you get a discounted rate.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> You can print out your own labels on usps.com (anybody) or paypal (I believe only if you have a business account with them). It takes 2-3 min tops and you get a discounted rate.


I buy labels on paypal for things I ship myself. I don't have a business account. I get the same shipping rates that I do on ebay, which is usually cheaper than buying direct from USPS.

The main problem with shipping yourself is that Tradesy charges their percentage on the amount you charge for shipping. If you use their label, you don't pay fees on the label cost. I buy my own label for things I can ship first class, which is under $5. It lowers the cost the buyer pays and allows me to keep more of the cost the buyer pays. It is especially beneficial when the total price is under $50 since Tradesy charges a flat rate for that.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t sell on Tradesy, but I have used another company that ships with prepaid FedEx labels. You can either go online or call an automated FedEx pickup number and set up porch pick up using your address and tracking number.


Which company and how does it work as I’m curious, always looking for plan B in case.

Been using FedEx label when I sell to FP and then schedule pickups online (the trick is to use Return Service with tracking info, and not regular pickup) FedEx crew in my zip code is really good and never had an issue with them. UPS charges for scheduled pickups so I end up just catching one of the trucks around my area for drop offs.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> Which company and how does it work as I’m curious, always looking for plan B in case.
> 
> Been using FedEx label when I sell to FP and then schedule pickups online (the trick is to use Return Service with tracking info, and not regular pickup) FedEx crew in my zip code is really good and never had an issue with them. UPS charges for scheduled pickups so I end up just catching one of the trucks around my area for drop offs.


 Vestiaire Collective. Listing there is a very difficult process to be honest, but I like that they act as a middle man between the buyer and seller and authenticate all items. It also has a world-wide customer base. Once I actually get an item listed it always sells there quickly (though I always price my items lower than any others I can find because I just want it to be done with), but actually getting the photos uploaded and approved is sometimes a trial. I agree, when I use prepaid UPS I often just stop my vehicle when I see a truck and ask if they can take the package, and they always have. I never tried this before Covid, but I don’t like to go into shops if I can avoid it.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I'll wait until I make a sale to see how hard it is to schedule. Isn't there a place to set it up online, without having to talk to anyone? Like you can with USPS. There is a Fedex dropbox near us as long as the package is small enough. Probably won't work for the average purse.


I never do drop off with usos. I bring it and then scan it and give me a receipt. Even during holidays. Even during Covid. So Fedex drop off centers won't work for me and the only ones anywhere around me  are in these sketchy little stir fronts that I would never go into, let alone leave a package in.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> I never do drop off with usos. I bring it and then scan it and give me a receipt. Even during holidays. Even during Covid. So Fedex drop off centers won't work for me and the only ones anywhere around me  are in these sketchy little stir fronts that I would never go into, let alone leave a package in.


My local post office will not scan packages that already have postage. The lines are very long and they don't want to encourage people making them longer. It has been this way for many years. However, they will pick up from my house and scan upon pickup. I don't need a receipt as the proof of pickup shows in the tracking.

I haven't dropped off a package at one of those independent mailing places in years. The last time I tried it, they weren't nice. They didn't appreciate having to handle a package that they weren't getting paid for. If Fedex doesn't pick up from my house, I don't know if I'll be able to continue selling on Tradesy unless I do my own postage.

ETA: FedEx postage is cheaper than USPS, so Tradesy will be making more money on the postage by switching. I'm sure they won't pass the savings on to buyers.


----------



## giligy

I listed several designer items on Tradesy 1-2 years ago, and I've gotten no action on them - no sales, no inquiries, nothing. I gave up selling on that site but will occasionally browse for purchasing.


----------



## ironic568

Fullcloset said:


> If Tradesy no longers uses USPS - then I will have to leave. There is no Fedex near my house or my job.  Plus, I don't like Fedex and want to support the USPS. I just read the posts that say they are changing and I am grateful I happened to come on this forum to ask about the return rate - LOL. Thank you all for posting about this change and making me aware of it - otherwise I wouldn't have even known and probably wouldn't have even noticed the label change! I have a few sales outstanding - so if the labels print for Fedex - then I will have to go back and cancel the sales. Just don't have the time to drive all over the place looking for a fedex drop off and I sure don't have time to sit on the phone for a half hour or longer trying to schedule a pickup - if they will even come for one or two little $10 packages. I certainly am not going to start paying pickup fees on TOP of Tradesy's huge commission.


You can drop off Fedex packages at any Walgreens location. It's fast and convenient. They will scan the package and send a transaction record to your phone, or email.


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> You can drop off Fedex packages at any Walgreens location. It's fast and convenient. They will scan the package and send a transaction record to your phone, or email.


I'm not entering any building other than my own house until I'm vaccinated. Even after vaccination, having to park and go into the store is a lot more trouble than having them picked up from my house.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I buy labels on paypal for things I ship myself. I don't have a business account. I get the same shipping rates that I do on ebay, which is usually cheaper than buying direct from USPS.
> 
> The main problem with shipping yourself is that Tradesy charges their percentage on the amount you charge for shipping. If you use their label, you don't pay fees on the label cost. I buy my own label for things I can ship first class, which is under $5. It lowers the cost the buyer pays and allows me to keep more of the cost the buyer pays. It is especially beneficial when the total price is under $50 since Tradesy charges a flat rate for that.


Right, bottom line matters.


----------



## BeenBurned

ironic568 said:


> You can drop off Fedex packages at any Walgreens location. It's fast and convenient. They will scan the package and send a transaction record to your phone, or email.


I think most Staples stores also accept UPS and Fedex. They scan and give you a receipt.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> I'm not entering any building other than my own house until I'm vaccinated. Even after vaccination, having to park and go into the store is a lot more trouble than having them picked up from my house.



I've never used Fedex pickup before, do they give you an acceptance scan? If they do, I might try that route. I prefer to have the receipt, but if not possible, at least an acceptance scan is an absolute must, whether it's with Fedex, USPS, or UPS. My friend once used the Fedex drop box. The package was never scanned by Fedex, and never made it to its destination. Consequently, Vestiaire refused to pay her, because there was no proof that she even dropped off the package. This is a scenario I've always tried to avoid.

I know it's scary out there, especially in winter times when covid cases, and deaths keep rising, but I'm very careful when leaving the house. Being as neurotic as I am, I go into Walgreens with a 3M N95 Niosh approved mask, and a full face shield, lol. I have a Walgreens practically around the corner, so it's pretty convenient for me. What I like is that there are no lines at all, and I can be in and out under a few minutes.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> I've never used Fedex pickup before, do they give you an acceptance scan? If they do, I might try that route. I prefer to have the receipt, but if not possible, at least an acceptance scan is an absolute must, whether it's with Fedex, USPS, or UPS. My friend once used the Fedex drop box. The package was never scanned by Fedex, and never made it to its destination. Consequently, Vestiaire refused to pay her, because there was no proof that she even dropped off the package. This is a scenario I've always tried to avoid.
> 
> I know it's scary out there, especially in winter times when covid cases, and deaths keep rising, but I'm very careful when leaving the house. Being as neurotic as I am, I go into Walgreens with a 3M N95 Niosh approved mask, and a full face shield, lol. I have a Walgreens practically around the corner, so it's pretty convenient for me. What I like is that there are no lines at all, and I can be in and out under a few minutes.


It may vary by location or carrier, but it seems to be their policy to do an acceptance scan. When I send a package by FedEx porch pickup they do scan it, because I always get an email immediately saying, “Thank you for shipping your item.” However, I know sometimes different carriers can be more or less lax about the protocols. However, I think you are being perfectly intelligent about your safety when going out. Many people neglect to protect their eyes.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> It may vary by location or carrier, but it seems to be their policy to do an acceptance scan. When I send a package by FedEx porch pickup they do scan it, because I always get an email immediately saying, “Thank you for shipping your item.” However, I know sometimes different carriers can be more or less lax about the protocols. However, I think you are being perfectly intelligent about your safety when going out. Many people neglect to protect their eyes.


Thank you Nicole, I'll try their pick up service, and just request an acceptance scan on the spot. I beats going into Walgreens with mask and shield


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I purchased a pair of BCBGeneration shoes from Tradesy 3 years ago.  I had a positive experience but have not purchased anything else since then.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Thank you Nicole, I'll try their pick up service, and just request an acceptance scan on the spot. I beats going into Walgreens with mask and shield


Though I’m sure it’s a cute look!


----------



## pranay555

Can anyone say what is this Tradesy exactly?


----------



## HarlemBagLady

pranay555 said:


> Can anyone say what is this Tradesy exactly?


A Pre-Loved/Resale website


----------



## laurie00

has anyone on this site sold on Vestiaire Collective?  I see they now ship prepaid labels to the US for sellers which they didn't used to do.  10% commission looks very enticing but wondered if anyone has had experience with them?


----------



## jmc3007

laurie00 said:


> has anyone on this site sold on Vestiaire Collective?  I see they now ship prepaid labels to the US for sellers which they didn't used to do.  10% commission looks very enticing but wondered if anyone has had experience with them?


you must be referring to the Direct Ship program whereby the sellers do ship to the buyers, however only if the buyers also opt into the program (buyers have the option to opt for inspection). I didn't realize the commission would only be 10% vs 25% typical with VC inspection. without inspection of authenticity and condition, it's just the Wild Wild West imo, no better than eBay. lots and lots of fakes on VC. while the platform does have a recourse if you used Direct Ship and something went awry, you can still send it to their office in NY for second opinion, not sure if there's a cost for that or not. I suspect the process can take weeks to resolve, nothing is ever expeditious with doing the French way.

sellers on VC don't list enough photos to self authenticate, it's not something they were used to do with the old school business model, but now they're branching into "eBay" mode as a new revenue source, well one can expect noting less stellar.


----------



## laurie00

jmc3007 said:


> you must be referring to the Direct Ship program whereby the sellers do ship to the buyers, however only if the buyers also opt into the program (buyers have the option to opt for inspection). I didn't realize the commission would only be 10% vs 25% typical with VC inspection. without inspection of authenticity and condition, it's just the Wild Wild West imo, no better than eBay. lots and lots of fakes on VC. while the platform does have a recourse if you used Direct Ship and something went awry, you can still send it to their office in NY for second opinion, not sure if there's a cost for that or not. I suspect the process can take weeks to resolve, nothing is ever expeditious with doing the French way.
> 
> sellers on VC don't list enough photos to self authenticate, it's not something they were used to do with the old school business model, but now they're branching into "eBay" mode as a new revenue source, well one can expect noting less stellar.


Thanks so much for your thoughts.  Most of my items sell for below $250 and the commission is 10% for $50-$250.  
It is very strange to me that the commission goes up for higher priced items.  Maybe because of the need to authenticate them??


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> you must be referring to the Direct Ship program whereby the sellers do ship to the buyers, however only if the buyers also opt into the program (buyers have the option to opt for inspection). I didn't realize the commission would only be 10% vs 25% typical with VC inspection. without inspection of authenticity and condition, it's just the Wild Wild West imo, no better than eBay. lots and lots of fakes on VC. while the platform does have a recourse if you used Direct Ship and something went awry, you can still send it to their office in NY for second opinion, not sure if there's a cost for that or not. I suspect the process can take weeks to resolve, nothing is ever expeditious with doing the French way.
> 
> sellers on VC don't list enough photos to self authenticate, it's not something they were used to do with the old school business model, but now they're branching into "eBay" mode as a new revenue source, well one can expect noting less stellar.


 It's interesting what you say because earlier today, I made a post on the Coach "Hall of Shame" about some listings on VC. (I'm not impressed!) Without much searching, found the following. I didn't bother going through 1200 listings but based on. what I saw/see, there are undoubtedly more fake Coaches. 




__





						COACH Hall of Shame - Post Coach fakes here!
					

Thank you Hyacinth, I just read through your article "SaleArea", I've learned a lot from it! But I'm curious do you have the list of plant codes and their matching country?   Answered in the Salearea Guides thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/page-4#post-34305647




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jmc3007

VC started out with Direct Ship for items under $300 or something, then quickly bumped to $1,000 limit, though thankfully Direct Ship is only intra continent so no international transactions permitted. VC is getting quite aggressive about grabbing this new market share. my guess is they're chasing after Poshmark now that they've gone public.

it'll all end in tears I'd say. it's a steep learning curve for VC sellers to modify behavior to include sufficient pics for self authentication. on different note, Tradesy has been doing more coupon promotions lately, there hadn't been one since Black Friday last year, and in 2021 I saw like 2-3x and we're not even past Jan yet.


----------



## laurie00

Does anyone know what is going on with the switch to prepaid shipping with FedEx?  They alerted us of the change a few months ago but I still keep getting USPS labels.


----------



## GemsBerry

laurie00 said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with the switch to prepaid shipping with FedEx?  They alerted us of the change a few months ago but I still keep getting USPS labels.


I was wondering too. have you asked them directly in email?


----------



## GemsBerry

so Poshmark took off nicely with IPO https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/14/poshmark-ipo-posh-starts-trading-on-nasdaq.html
does anybody know how Tradesy is doing financially? are they even profitable?


----------



## whateve

Every Fedex package I get never gets delivered by the expected delivery date. They may be the cheapest but they are the least reliable.


----------



## GemsBerry

Poshmark just increased shipping rates due to USPS annual rate hike. I wonder if Tradesy will do. but They just increased rates in Fall and haven't switched to Fedex as announced.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Poshmark just increased shipping rates due to USPS annual rate hike. I wonder if Tradesy will do. but They just increased rates in Fall and haven't switched to Fedex as announced.


Poshmark's increase is modest. It is still the cheapest.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Every Fedex package I get never gets delivered by the expected delivery date. They may be the cheapest but they are the least reliable.


They exclusively rely on Ground for cheap rates whereas with USPS, some routes are by truck but the majority is by air which is a lot faster. I have seen 2-3 day coast to coast with USPS labels. Never gonna happen with FedEx, I’ll miss Priority for this reason.


----------



## whateve

Tradesy sitewide coupon, save 10% - TREATME10


----------



## atoizzard5

Hi, I’m a first time tradesy user and was wondering if this seller is correct? I asked her about the wear on the backpack and she said it’s normal for caviar leather and she used it a couple of times in the 90s and has sat in her closet ever since. It looks like scratches to me though? Would appreciate any thoughts! Not looking for authentication, just don’t have anyone else who likes purses to get a second opinion  thank you!

-newbie here, sorry if this is the wrong thread!!


----------



## whateve

atoizzard5 said:


> Hi, I’m a first time tradesy user and was wondering if this seller is correct? I asked her about the wear on the backpack and she said it’s normal for caviar leather and she used it a couple of times in the 90s and has sat in her closet ever since. It looks like scratches to me though? Would appreciate any thoughts! Not looking for authentication, just don’t have anyone else who likes purses to get a second opinion  thank you!
> 
> -newbie here, sorry if this is the wrong thread!!


You'd have more luck getting an answer in the Chanel subforum: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/chanel.18/


----------



## atoizzard5

whateve said:


> You'd have more luck getting an answer in the Chanel subforum: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/chanel.18/


Oh thank you!!


----------



## laurie00

Anyone else having a problem printing labels today.  It just keeps returning me to the screen to verify my address.


----------



## GemsBerry

laurie00 said:


> Anyone else having a problem printing labels today.  It just keeps returning me to the screen to verify my address.


I had last week, had to reload the page.


----------



## GemsBerry

10% off with code SALE10 today.


----------



## nicole0612

I just bought an expensive item at 1am! I always seem to miss the codes


----------



## Fullcloset

jmc3007 said:


> Which company and how does it work as I’m curious, always looking for plan B in case.
> 
> Been using FedEx label when I sell to FP and then schedule pickups online (the trick is to use Return Service with tracking info, and not regular pickup) FedEx crew in my zip code is really good and never had an issue with them. UPS charges for scheduled pickups so I end up just catching one of the trucks around my area for drop offs.


 What does UPS charge? I briefly looked at their page where you schedule pickup and it didn't seem to require an account so I'm not sure how they would charge you.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> so Poshmark took off nicely with IPO https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/14/poshmark-ipo-posh-starts-trading-on-nasdaq.html
> does anybody know how Tradesy is doing financially? are they even profitable?


I have had a Poshmark account for several years and never sold 1 thing. Got 2 low ball offers and that was it. I don't even bother checking it anymore. Tradesy has had sales but very slow and very few. A handful in a maybe a half year. Mercari is impossible. They keep asking for debit and credit cards and then won't accept them and you can't list unless you jump through all their hoops - suddenly after having already listed 200 items and making 20 sales - they started this credit card nonsense. I even snail mailed a letter to their corporate office saying this is stupid - I don't leave a credit card on file anywhere and you already have my paypal info. No response. I would never give Ebay personal info like social or bank so I stopped selling there a year ago. I am really at a loss where a good platform is.


----------



## jmc3007

Fullcloset said:


> What does UPS charge? I briefly looked at their page where you schedule pickup and it didn't seem to require an account so I'm not sure how they would charge you.


About $10 per pickup in my zip code. That’s why you need to create an account to see, the price could be same everywhere


----------



## Fullcloset

jmc3007 said:


> About $10 per pickup in my zip code. That’s why you need to create an account to see, the price could be same everywhere


thanks


----------



## theprettymiss

I had a great experience using Tradesey for the first time..I was nervous but the bag was in new condition and I saved a nice chunk of money with the 10% off code.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

hello to all! i was wondering does anyone know when or get a notification when a return is initiated by the buyer?


----------



## whateve

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> hello to all! i was wondering does anyone know when or get a notification when a return is initiated by the buyer?


The first I hear of it is when I get the email that says the item is on its way back to me. I think they do this on purpose so you can't complain early enough.


----------



## KCBootCamp

I’ve found Tradesy a better experience as a buyer than as a seller.  I got a great deal on some Candela “Cloti” OTK boots several years ago for $45. It didn’t take much research on the return shipping address to find that these came from a celebrity’s wife!  I also sold a pair of vintage Dolce & Gabbana OTK boots that wouldn’t sell on eBay.  

I like that when you list an item, you can adjust the price to see what your final payout will be.  Unfortunately, I’ve noticed that unless you check your listings often, Tradesy takes it upon themselves to include items in a sale or promotion without asking you.  I’ve gone on the site to check my items only to find that they’re listed for 20% lower than I wanted.


----------



## GemsBerry

KCBootCamp said:


> I’ve found Tradesy a better experience as a buyer than as a seller.  I got a great deal on some Candela “Cloti” OTK boots several years ago for $45. It didn’t take much research on the return shipping address to find that these came from a celebrity’s wife!  I also sold a pair of vintage Dolce & Gabbana OTK boots that wouldn’t sell on eBay.
> 
> I like that when you list an item, you can adjust the price to see what your final payout will be.  Unfortunately, I’ve noticed that unless you check your listings often, Tradesy takes it upon themselves to include items in a sale or promotion without asking you.  I’ve gone on the site to check my items only to find that they’re listed for 20% lower than I wanted.


Make sure you opt out of promotions (somewhere in closet settings, I believe) and turn off "smart pricing".


----------



## jmc3007

Having used FedEx labels for a week now, here’s my take:

1. Create online FedEx account to schedule pickups from your front door. My local crew is really good, sometimes even the supervisor will call if I missed putting something out for pickup (my bad!). FedEx will ask for a credit card on file when you create a shipping profile, but it’s not as if users will need to use it with pickups. I did find out that there was scheduling suspension in effect during Christmas period when shipping craziness was at maximum stress.

2. Walgreens/Staples/Office Depot are available for FedEx drop-offs, check with employees to get a sense of schedule. My local Walgreens does 2x/day M-F, weekend drop offs are delayed to Monday.

3. Compared to USPS, FedEx Ground is slightly faster by a day for nearby zip codes, say next day from NYC to MD whereas it’s 2 days with Priority. The opposite is true for coast to coast shipping as FedEx Ground doesn’t use planes like USPS. Another disadvantage with FedEx is they don’t work on weekends except when something is already in transit unlike Priority Mail which their system is constantly in motion. When I shipped on Fridays, parcels could be out for delivery on west coast by Monday.

4. That said woes with USPS since pandemic have only gotten worse with parcels getting stuck at major mail depots and not actually getting put in motion like before. The unvarnished truth is when USPS was working, it worked amazingly well, and when it  didn’t...well you can just imagine, which sadly has been rather frequent during these last few months.

5. FedEx is much more consistent with scanning at each stage of movement, I’m sure there’s always some kind of exceptions but so far from my perspective, I’m not running into these random gap incidents in movement if that makes sense. USPS can frequently show delays for initial tracking scan, actually it’s always been a problem with postal system for as long as I can remember whereby I’d be on pins and needles not knowing if a parcel has been stolen/missing or just not scanned.

Overall, I’m adapting and making FedEx work, it’s a more robust and stable infrastructure in the long run, hence less stress for me as seller.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Having used FedEx labels for a week now, here’s my take:
> 
> 1. Create online FedEx account to schedule pickups from your front door. My local crew is really good, sometimes even the supervisor will call if I missed putting something out for pickup (my bad!). FedEx will ask for a credit card on file when you create a shipping profile, but it’s not as if users will need to use it with pickups. I did find out that there was scheduling suspension in effect during Christmas period when shipping craziness was at maximum stress.
> 
> 2. Walgreens/Staples/Office Depot are available for FedEx drop-offs, check with employees to get a sense of schedule. My local Walgreens does 2x/day M-F, weekend drop offs are delayed to Monday.
> 
> 3. Compared to USPS, FedEx Ground is slightly faster by a day for nearby zip codes, say next day from NYC to MD whereas it’s 2 days with Priority. The opposite is true for coast to coast shipping as FedEx Ground doesn’t use planes like USPS. Another disadvantage with FedEx is they don’t work on weekends except when something is already in transit unlike Priority Mail which their system is constantly in motion. When I shipped on Fridays, parcels could be out for delivery on west coast by Monday.
> 
> 4. That said woes with USPS since pandemic have only gotten worse with parcels getting stuck at major mail depots and not actually getting put in motion like before. The unvarnished truth is when USPS was working, it worked amazingly well, and when it  didn’t...well you can just imagine, which sadly has been rather frequent during these last few months.
> 
> 5. FedEx is much more consistent with scanning at each stage of movement, I’m sure there’s always some kind of exceptions but so far from my perspective, I’m not running into these random gap incidents in movement if that makes sense. USPS can frequently show delays for initial tracking scan, actually it’s always been a problem with postal system for as long as I can remember whereby I’d be on pins and needles not knowing if a parcel has been stolen/missing or just not scanned.
> 
> Overall, I’m adapting and making FedEx work, it’s a more robust and stable infrastructure in the long run, hence less stress for me as seller.


I guess it depends on where you live. Every item I order that comes Fedex from an eastern state never gets delivered to me in California by the expected delivery date. On the delivery date, the tracking changes to delivery pending, then it is sometimes a week before it finally gets delivered. I think it is because they don't have a center in our area. The delivery truck comes from a major city nearly 100 miles away.

I know some people say FedEx is faster but that is never the case for me.

ETA: as long as Tradesy allows USPS, I'll continue to use it unless they make the FedEx label cheaper.


----------



## laurie00

jmc3007 said:


> Having used FedEx labels for a week now, here’s my take:
> 
> 1. Create online FedEx account to schedule pickups from your front door. My local crew is really good, sometimes even the supervisor will call if I missed putting something out for pickup (my bad!). FedEx will ask for a credit card on file when you create a shipping profile, but it’s not as if users will need to use it with pickups. I did find out that there was scheduling suspension in effect during Christmas period when shipping craziness was at maximum stress.
> 
> 2. Walgreens/Staples/Office Depot are available for FedEx drop-offs, check with employees to get a sense of schedule. My local Walgreens does 2x/day M-F, weekend drop offs are delayed to Monday.
> 
> 3. Compared to USPS, FedEx Ground is slightly faster by a day for nearby zip codes, say next day from NYC to MD whereas it’s 2 days with Priority. The opposite is true for coast to coast shipping as FedEx Ground doesn’t use planes like USPS. Another disadvantage with FedEx is they don’t work on weekends except when something is already in transit unlike Priority Mail which their system is constantly in motion. When I shipped on Fridays, parcels could be out for delivery on west coast by Monday.
> 
> 4. That said woes with USPS since pandemic have only gotten worse with parcels getting stuck at major mail depots and not actually getting put in motion like before. The unvarnished truth is when USPS was working, it worked amazingly well, and when it  didn’t...well you can just imagine, which sadly has been rather frequent during these last few months.
> 
> 5. FedEx is much more consistent with scanning at each stage of movement, I’m sure there’s always some kind of exceptions but so far from my perspective, I’m not running into these random gap incidents in movement if that makes sense. USPS can frequently show delays for initial tracking scan, actually it’s always been a problem with postal system for as long as I can remember whereby I’d be on pins and needles not knowing if a parcel has been stolen/missing or just not scanned.
> 
> Overall, I’m adapting and making FedEx work, it’s a more robust and stable infrastructure in the long run, hence less stress for me as seller.


I was worried about FedEx as well.  Used it to send out 4 packages this week and was pleasantly surprised.  One package was delivered the next day (Illinois to Michigan).  The other 3 were delivered on days 2 or 3.  The scanning showed up immediately so Tradesy indicated that items were shipped which hasn't been the case with USPS lately unless I wait in line at USPS to get scanned.  There were times that the package never showed scanned until it was delivered with USPS since the end of last year.  I totally agree, when USPS Priority mail was working before last year, it was amazing but now I worry that things will be lost by them.  I'm also lucky because there is a FedEx store 3 blocks from me and they have a machine to scan the label so I'm in and out very quickly with a receipt.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> ETA: as long as Tradesy allows USPS, I'll continue to use it unless they make the FedEx label cheaper.


At the moment Tradesy allows dual labels FedEx and USPS, something about only the app can handle USPS labels, my guess is they will completely migrate to FedEx sooner than later technology permitting. I’m sure that’s part of their FedEx contract. This much was implied in earlier emails from last year.

You can of course always use USPS to ship but it won’t be their default labels.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I guess it depends on where you live. Every item I order that comes Fedex from an eastern state never gets delivered to me in California by the expected delivery date. On the delivery date, the tracking changes to delivery pending, then it is sometimes a week before it finally gets delivered. I think it is because they don't have a center in our area. The delivery truck comes from a major city nearly 100 miles away.
> 
> I know some people say FedEx is faster but that is never the case for me.
> 
> ETA: as long as Tradesy allows USPS, I'll continue to use it unless they make the FedEx label cheaper.


I emailed Tradesy back and forth about Fedex after their initial announcement about carrier change and specifically asked them to make it up to the seller to choose USPS or Fedex. they said they would forward it further and it looks like they've listened.
Though I'm not selling with them again after another return went horribly wrong (allegedly buyer returned expensive Dior bag but it never showed up, 1 month later I had to fight to get my funds via BBB).
Now it would be great if Tradesy makes it up to the seller to decide to accept returns or not. Like we can click "accept returns" on and off for each listing.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I emailed Tradesy back and forth about Fedex after their initial announcement about carrier change and specifically asked them to make it up to the seller to choose USPS or Fedex. they said they would forward it further and it looks like they've listened.
> Though I'm not selling with them again after another return went horribly wrong (allegedly buyer returned expensive Dior bag but it never showed up, 1 month later and I had to fight to get my funds via BBB).
> Now it would be great if Tradesy makes it up to the seller to decide to accept returns or not. Like we can click "accept returns" on and off for each listing.


I'm so sorry about your horrible return. It sounds like you got your funds, which is good. I'm not making a lot of sales, and I hold my breath with each, hoping there isn't going to be a return. So far, so good. I don't sell anything I can't afford to lose. If the package gets lost, it's not a big deal financially.


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Though I'm not selling with them again after another return went horribly wrong (allegedly buyer returned expensive Dior bag but it never showed up, 1 month later I had to fight to get my funds via BBB).
> Now it would be great if Tradesy makes it up to the seller to decide to accept returns or not. Like we can click "accept returns" on and off for each listing.



oh no!! did FedEx lose the parcel during transit or the buyer never returned? either way I agree that you shouldn't have had to fight to claim your funds back. lost parcels would've been covered by their insurance policy, and if the buyer never returned it then no refund to her.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> oh no!! did FedEx lose the parcel during transit or the buyer never returned? either way I agree that you shouldn't have had to fight to claim your funds back. lost parcels would've been covered by their insurance policy, and if the buyer never returned it then no refund to her.


It was back then when only USPS was used over 1.5 months ago. Apparently, buyer's return was lost. Timeline: I got sale, Tradesy requested additional pics and authenticated the bag on the same day, I shipped the next day. it was delivered on 7th day. then buyer allegedly returned. however, her return never reached Tradesy, nobody provided me tracking and Tradesy kept telling me "to wait" for a month.
Honestly, I'm not sure about the whole return thing. maybe she never shipped it or she doesn't know how to attach label and tape the package correctly and something happened. I got paid bec I made a huge stink one month later


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> It was back then when only USPS was used over 1.5 months ago. Apparently, buyer's return was lost. Timeline: I got sale, Tradesy requested additional pics and authenticated the bag on the same day, I shipped the next day. it was delivered on 7th day. then buyer allegedly returned. however, her return never reached Tradesy, nobody provided me tracking and Tradesy kept telling me "to wait" for a month.
> Honestly, I'm not sure about the whole return thing. maybe she never shipped it or she doesn't know how to attach label and tape the package correctly and something happened. I got paid bec I made a huge stink one month later


believe you me ppl learned quick how to attach label to box when they want their refund!! Amazon has trained them well. instead my money is on your buyer attempting to scam you and never posted her return. even at its worst time, USPS tracking always shows the current location where the parcel last scanned, and when it got stuck in the mail depot like mine did for 3 weeks, Tradesy and my buyer always knew where it was.

yeah they shouldn't have debited your account BEFORE the return arrived in their office. glad though it worked out for you in the end, painful I know....


----------



## whateve

Lightning fast! I requested a paypal transfer on Saturday 3/20, it got there on Monday 3/22. When I initiated it, I believe it said 4 or 5 days, which is much quicker than before.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> believe you me ppl learned quick how to attach label to box when they want their refund!! Amazon has trained them well. instead my money is on your buyer attempting to scam you and never posted her return. even at its worst time, USPS tracking always shows the current location where the parcel last scanned, and when it got stuck in the mail depot like mine did for 3 weeks, Tradesy and my buyer always knew where it was.
> 
> yeah they shouldn't have debited your account BEFORE the return arrived in their office. glad though it worked out for you in the end, painful I know....


I imagine her sale money was never released so they didn't have to debit her account. They just never gave her access to it.


----------



## ladyglen

I listed a few things:
my MIL's vintage 70's Fendi with attached Bergdorf tag, (she kept all her price tickets) was removed b/c they couldn't authenticate it.  they asked for more pix then never responded.  
sold a bottle of T Ford perfume I couldn't sell on Poshmark,  a bit too long to xfer money to me I think

will probably remove my other listings


----------



## ladyglen

Fullcloset said:


> I have had a Poshmark account for several years and never sold 1 thing. Got 2 low ball offers and that was it. I don't even bother checking it anymore. Tradesy has had sales but very slow and very few. A handful in a maybe a half year. Mercari is impossible. They keep asking for debit and credit cards and then won't accept them and you can't list unless you jump through all their hoops - suddenly after having already listed 200 items and making 20 sales - they started this credit card nonsense. I even snail mailed a letter to their corporate office saying this is stupid - I don't leave a credit card on file anywhere and you already have my paypal info. No response. I would never give Ebay personal info like social or bank so I stopped selling there a year ago. I am really at a loss where a good platform is.


I don't like Mercari for the credit card on file reason as well, not leaving my Amex hanging out there,
Poshmark is where I am selling, it can work but its time intensive, but once you figure it out it's good.


----------



## whateve

ladyglen said:


> I listed a few things:
> my MIL's vintage 70's Fendi with attached Bergdorf tag, (she kept all her price tickets) was removed b/c they couldn't authenticate it.  they asked for more pix then never responded.
> sold a bottle of T Ford perfume I couldn't sell on Poshmark,  a bit too long to xfer money to me I think
> 
> will probably remove my other listings


Can't you sell perfume on Posh? I didn't know Tradesy would remove items like that unless someone reported it. I thought that unless the buyer asked, they never looked at items with regards to authentication.


ladyglen said:


> I don't like Mercari for the credit card on file reason as well, not leaving my Amex hanging out there,
> Poshmark is where I am selling, it can work but its time intensive, but once you figure it out it's good.


I figure once I get one of those gift credit cards with a low limit, I can use it for Mercari. I wonder if it would still work once the credit was used up.


----------



## ladyglen

whateve said:


> _Can't you sell perfume on Posh?_ I didn't know Tradesy would remove items like that unless someone reported it. I thought that unless the buyer asked, they never looked at items with regards to authentication.
> 
> I figure once I get one of those gift credit cards with a low limit, I can use it for Mercari. I wonder if it would still work once the credit was used up.


Perfume isn't allowed as on Poshmark, something to do with shipping methods, too bad b/c they'd sell tons of it.
maybe some other buyer or seller didn't like my Fendi bag listing?


----------



## whateve

ladyglen said:


> Perfume isn't allowed as on Poshmark, something to do with shipping methods, too bad b/c they'd sell tons of it.
> maybe some other buyer or seller didn't like my Fendi bag listing?


That makes sense. Perfume can only be sent by ground.


----------



## ladyglen

whateve said:


> That makes sense. Perfume can only be sent by ground.


yes,


----------



## GemsBerry

one of the recent articles explains what's going on https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tradesy-looks-next-big-thing-050119531.html
so Tradesy was investing in AI that "authenticates" by pictures. That would be good if it's working. But it doesn't.
It explains why my mailbox was spammed with "action required" emails demanding additional pics with codes while all of them were already posted (including "codes" for Tory Burch, really?). Even 1 item was removed. I emailed them with auth record and also asked for a screenshot of my listing where the required pics were "missing" bec they were not. they ignored it. fine with me, I'm not selling my luxury items with them anymore. their loss, their competitors' gain. keep mismanaging Tradesy. CS got even more horrible from horrible in the past, just bunch of employees hitting "piss off button #1" and "piss off #2" without looking at anything at all. Now it's non-working AI on top of that.
of course, they "don't disclose their profitability" bec they are not profitable. I hope someone will acquire them soon and I will reactivate my account.


----------



## ladyglen

GemsBerry said:


> one of the recent articles explains what's going on https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tradesy-looks-next-big-thing-050119531.html
> so Tradesy was investing in AI that "authenticates" by pictures. That would be good if it's working. But it doesn't.
> It explains why my mailbox was spammed with "action required" emails demanding additional pics with codes while all of them were already posted (including "codes" for Tory Burch, really?). Even 1 item was removed. I emailed them with auth record and also asked for a screenshot of my listing where the required pics were "missing" bec they were not. they ignored it. fine with me, I'm not selling my luxury items with them anymore. their loss, their competitors' gain. keep mismanaging Tradesy. CS got even more horrible from horrible in the past, just bunch of employees hitting "piss off button #1" and "piss off #2" without looking at anything at all. Now it's non-working AI on top of that.
> of course, they "don't disclose their profitability" bec they are not profitable. I hope someone will acquire them soon and I will reactivate my account.


exactly what happened with my vintage Fendi
thanks for that update,


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> one of the recent articles explains what's going on https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tradesy-looks-next-big-thing-050119531.html
> so Tradesy was investing in AI that "authenticates" by pictures. That would be good if it's working. But it doesn't.
> It explains why my mailbox was spammed with "action required" emails demanding additional pics with codes while all of them were already posted (including "codes" for Tory Burch, really?). Even 1 item was removed. I emailed them with auth record and also asked for a screenshot of my listing where the required pics were "missing" bec they were not. they ignored it. fine with me, I'm not selling my luxury items with them anymore. their loss, their competitors' gain. keep mismanaging Tradesy. CS got even more horrible from horrible in the past, just bunch of employees hitting "piss off button #1" and "piss off #2" without looking at anything at all. Now it's non-working AI on top of that.
> of course, they "don't disclose their profitability" bec they are not profitable. I hope someone will acquire them soon and I will reactivate my account.


I wondered why I was asked for extra pictures. They expected creed pictures for Coach wristlets, most of which don't have creeds. I uploaded photos of the made in tag. I wonder if they will question them if they ever sell. The AI obviously doesn't work. You can upload a picture of any creed, doesn't have to be the one that is supposed to go with your bag, and they wouldn't catch it.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I wondered why I was asked for extra pictures. They expected creed pictures for Coach wristlets, most of which don't have creeds. I uploaded photos of the made in tag. I wonder if they will question them if they ever sell. *The AI obviously doesn't work.* You can upload a picture of any creed, doesn't have to be the one that is supposed to go with your bag, and they wouldn't catch it.


Obviously


----------



## whateve

I don't know if this is a new thing but my most recent sale got delivered today and my funds will be available by the 28th! That is only 7 days. I wonder if it is because it is under $50 and can't be returned.


----------



## ladyglen

whateve said:


> I don't know if this is a new thing but my most recent sale got delivered today and my funds will be available by the 28th! That is only 7 days. I wonder if it is because it is under $50 and can't be returned.


that was my experience, 
seems long time to me as well
I think it is in the TOS somewhere,

and then the transfer to my bank took longer too, as much as Poshmark has it's issues I was not confident with Tradesy at all


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> I don't know if this is a new thing but my most recent sale got delivered today and my funds will be available by the 28th! That is only 7 days. I wonder if it is because it is under $50 and can't be returned.


Me too!!  I was shocked.  I had 2 items delivered on 4/14 and funds were released today.  Hoping this is a new trend back to the old days when they didn't hold onto the funds for so long.


----------



## laurie00

laurie00 said:


> Me too!!  I was shocked.  I had 2 items delivered on 4/14 and funds were released today.  Hoping this is a new trend back to the old days when they didn't hold onto the funds for so long.


And I am also seeing that they are doing the 10% off site wide sales again.  The last one they did I had 3 sales that day and was so happy.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> And I am also seeing that they are doing the 10% off site wide sales again.  The last one they did I had 3 sales that day and was so happy.


I don't know why but I never make a sale when there is a coupon. I think all my sales are first time users coming from Google ads.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I don't know if this is a new thing but my most recent sale got delivered today and my funds will be available by the 28th! That is only 7 days. I wonder if it is because it is under $50 and can't be returned.


It's the 28th and my funds aren't available. On the sales page, it no longer says when my funds will be available, it just says delivered, like the funds have already been released. I noticed that the bag I sold is still shown in my closet. If I click on it, it says sold. This is very annoying!


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I wondered why I was asked for extra pictures. They expected creed pictures for Coach wristlets, most of which don't have creeds. I uploaded photos of the made in tag. I wonder if they will question them if they ever sell. The AI obviously doesn't work. You can upload a picture of any creed, doesn't have to be the one that is supposed to go with your bag, and they wouldn't catch it.


I was wondering why I had received 5 emails from Tradesy asking me to add more pics!!! Wrong, I'm not going to waste my time adding more pics. My items have been on their site for almost two years. They all are brand new with tags. I have 6 pics already. The pictures show, front, back, size tags, authentic tags, and the manufacturer tags that are attached to the items. These are beautiful dresses, blazers that cost between $500 and $800 each. I have not sold one item this year so far. I'm never even on Tradesy anymore.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> I was wondering why I had received 5 emails from Tradesy asking me to add more pics!!! Wrong, I'm not going to waste my time adding more pics. My items have been on their site for almost two years. They all are brand new with tags. I have 6 pics already. The pictures show, front, back, size tags, authentic tags, and the manufacturer tags that are attached to the items. These are beautiful dresses, blazers that cost between $500 and $800 each. I have not sold one item this year so far. I'm never even on Tradesy anymore.


BTW, don't they still send any returns to back to the seller??? I hate that. Before they would inspect the item and decide to relist it or send it back to the buyer


----------



## GemsBerry

Bloomberg report: Among a select competitive set of online fashion resellers, The RealReal and Tradesy have the highest average transaction values. Check out our Data Points analysis for more company-level insights on the fashion resale industry. #resale #ecommerce http://ow.ly/VQ6s50EGzOD


----------



## Plathughes

I purchased a vintage Chanel bag from Tradesy and just realized from the tracking that it’s coming from Canada. I’m from the US, will I be charged anything on top of what I paid for duties and taxes?


----------



## fashion_victim9

they are offering me to join Tradesy for Business program. does anybody know if it worth it, and what benefits / requirements at this program now? they didn't provide any conditions, they only ask to book a call to discuss it. do they still have discounts for sellers fee at this program?


----------



## Fullcloset

Tradesy now requiring my cell phone number? I don't want these idiots to have my cell phone.


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> one of the recent articles explains what's going on https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tradesy-looks-next-big-thing-050119531.html
> so Tradesy was investing in AI that "authenticates" by pictures. That would be good if it's working. But it doesn't.
> It explains why my mailbox was spammed with "action required" emails demanding additional pics with codes while all of them were already posted (including "codes" for Tory Burch, really?). Even 1 item was removed. I emailed them with auth record and also asked for a screenshot of my listing where the required pics were "missing" bec they were not. they ignored it. fine with me, I'm not selling my luxury items with them anymore. their loss, their competitors' gain. keep mismanaging Tradesy. CS got even more horrible from horrible in the past, just bunch of employees hitting "piss off button #1" and "piss off #2" without looking at anything at all. Now it's non-working AI on top of that.
> of course, they "don't disclose their profitability" bec they are not profitable. I hope someone will acquire them soon and I will reactivate my account.


They hire children who are idiots. I had things removed and sent several emails to trust asking why and they didn't respond. I started forwarding all the emails to press@tradesy.com. Finally they responded and said they made a mistake and restored my listings. Now I can list without giving them a cell phone number. Why? So the idiots can spam me?


----------



## Fullcloset

Gennas said:


> I was wondering why I had received 5 emails from Tradesy asking me to add more pics!!! Wrong, I'm not going to waste my time adding more pics. My items have been on their site for almost two years. They all are brand new with tags. I have 6 pics already. The pictures show, front, back, size tags, authentic tags, and the manufacturer tags that are attached to the items. These are beautiful dresses, blazers that cost between $500 and $800 each. I have not sold one item this year so far. I'm never even on Tradesy anymore.


Exactly. I also removed the notifications permissions. I don't their nonsense spamming me. I am too busy.


----------



## ahswong

Hi everyone- my item delivered to the buy on Dec 2nd and the system says my earnings will be available 12/9 but its 12/10 already and still no funds available. Should I contact Tradesy CS or is this delay normal? Will be removing all listings from this platform after getting my earnings-- such a headache dealing with them. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

ahswong said:


> Hi everyone- my item delivered to the buy on Dec 2nd and the system says my earnings will be available 12/9 but its 12/10 already and still no funds available. Should I contact Tradesy CS or is this delay normal? Will be removing all listings from this platform after getting my earnings-- such a headache dealing with them. Thanks!


Sometimes it's a day late but not later than that unless there is a return. I would contact them on Monday if it isn't released by then or you don't receive notification of a return.


----------



## ahswong

whateve said:


> Sometimes it's a day late but not later than that unless there is a return. I would contact them on Monday if it isn't released by then or you don't receive notification of a return.


Thanks for your response- I did not receive a notification of a return but I will definitely contact Tradesy tomorrow. The fact that buyers can return without any valid reasoning is ridiculous. A few months ago I sold to a new buyer and she returned my item. I got an email that an item was being returned to me. This time I also sold to a new buyer and its possible that she returned my item as well... This is why I am hesitant about selling to new buyers.


----------



## MAGJES

I’ve purchased on Tradesy four times now and the first two transactions were flawless. 
#3…….Last weekend I was browsing Tradesy and an item I’ve been hunting for a long time was there and in excellent condition. I checked out and 2 days later I was notified the item was not available. Disappointed but moved on. 
#4…….Amazingly the same item from another seller popped up in like new condition a day after that. I could not believe my good luck and purchased. It arrived yesterday and…..omg…..the perfume smell knocked me over when I opened the box. It’s still airing out in my garage.
So to rate my Tradesy experiences so far ….I would have to check the 50% box.


----------



## caannie

I've also made 4 purchases from Tradesy. Initially I was really careful because you have to return for store credit only unless the item is SNAD.  My first two purchases were from sellers I was familiar with for items I'd been searching for forever. The last two were leaps of faith but both items arrived as described. I really like Tradesy's selection, as well as they offer some pretty good discounts that other sites don't. They're probably my second favorite after ebay.


----------



## serybrazil

the last time I sold on Tradesy was in 2018, a pair of chanel combat boots and I literally had to wait for a month for my funds! After reaching out and pretty much begging for my funds, they released it but i cannot believe it took a month for my funds to be released. Deleted my account, have not ever visited since.


----------



## whateve

serybrazil said:


> the last time I sold on Tradesy was in 2018, a pair of chanel combat boots and I literally had to wait for a month for my funds! After reaching out and pretty much begging for my funds, they released it but i cannot believe it took a month for my funds to be released. Deleted my account, have not ever visited since.


They've gotten better at releasing funds, and very quick at transferring money. I haven't made any sales in awhile.


----------



## whateve

ahswong said:


> Thanks for your response- I did not receive a notification of a return but I will definitely contact Tradesy tomorrow. The fact that buyers can return without any valid reasoning is ridiculous. A few months ago I sold to a new buyer and she returned my item. I got an email that an item was being returned to me. This time I also sold to a new buyer and its possible that she returned my item as well... This is why I am hesitant about selling to new buyers.


Did they release your money?


----------



## serybrazil

whateve said:


> They've gotten better at releasing funds, and very quick at transferring money. I haven't made any sales in awhile.



That is good to know! I thought it was pretty ridiculous to hold funds for so long while buyer is able to enjoy their purchase!


----------



## ahswong

whateve said:


> Did they release your money?


Hi there- yes I did this past Tuesday actually. It was odd because when I reached out on Saturday evening, the CS team said the buyer requested a return but I checked my account on Tuesday night and I saw the funds in my account. Not sure what happened but I am glad I got my funds.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi to all,

did anyone here ever deal with a buyer returning an item 5 months plus for authenticity purposes? I am beyond livid as I did not get any notification and my biggest fear is that the buyer switched out my item for a replica as the sale was problematic from the start. I have all kinds of forms to prove authenticity, but it just really makes me upset that a person has kept the item for 5 months plus and can be approved for a return. I can't believe I may be possibly dealing with this.


----------



## fashion_victim9

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> did anyone here ever deal with a buyer returning an item 5 months plus for authenticity purposes? I am beyond livid as I did not get any notification and my biggest fear is that the buyer switched out my item for a replica as the sale was problematic from the start. I have all kinds of forms to prove authenticity, but it just really makes me upset that a person has kept the item for 5 months plus and can be approved for a return. I can't believe I may be possibly dealing with this.



if your listing contains such info as serial number and other personal details, Tradesy will not let a switch happen.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

fashion_victim9 said:


> if your listing contains such info as serial number and other personal details, Tradesy will not let a switch happen.




Hi,

Thank you so much! I didn't even think about that until you said that. I have been on edge since me personally reaching out to Tradesy as I was unaware


----------



## fashion_victim9

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much! I didn't even think about that until you said that. I have been on edge since me personally reaching out to Tradesy as I was unaware



it's gonna be fine, Tradesy is more cooperative and loyal to buyers than ebay. as a seller I was able to make them take back returned items that were not in same condition when they were returned to me from a buyer.


----------



## earthygirl

I think I‘m done with Tradesy. They are making it impossible to sell. They have morons “authenticating“ handbags. I was asked for additional pics including proof of purchase, serial numbers, made in france stamp and I provided all of them and they still removed my listing! I asked why and was told that they are not saying my handbag is inauthentic just that they are not certain it is authentic.  I’m not sure what more I could have provided them with to prove authenticity. The goyard bag was directly from the goyard boutique and I blacked out my personal info but provided a pic of the original receipt.  

There is no explanation aside from the fact that they are probably hiring kids fresh out of college who are likely unfamiliar with luxury goods!  If They keep this up, they’ll alienate all of their sellers!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Wow, that is beyond frustrating!  I have had many successful interactions with them.  There was a period during covid where the payouts were beyond slow but other than that I've bought and sold some high end items and met some nice people and acquired some nice pieces.  If you include a picture of the receipt (blacking out your personal info of course) as well as bag serial number that should clearly be enough for them to know it's authentic.  I know I would rather deal with them than E-Bay 100 times over.  But I'm looking to sell my LV Capucines BB never used so if anyone knows of other places I can list, I'd like to try somewhere else.  Please post.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

fashion_victim9 said:


> if your listing contains such info as serial number and other personal details, Tradesy will not let a switch happen.


Yes, that is crazy!  5 months, I wouldn't want it back.  Isn't there a time limit and of course you can prove it.  Don't get too shook just yet, follow the process and honesty wins every time!  I still feel bad for you having to even go through this.


----------



## earthygirl

Syrenitytoo said:


> Wow, that is beyond frustrating!  I have had many successful interactions with them.  There was a period during covid where the payouts were beyond slow but other than that I've bought and sold some high end items and met some nice people and acquired some nice pieces.  If you include a picture of the receipt (blacking out your personal info of course) as well as bag serial number that should clearly be enough for them to know it's authentic.  I know I would rather deal with them than E-Bay 100 times over.  But I'm looking to sell my LV Capucines BB never used so if anyone knows of other places I can list, I'd like to try somewhere else.  Please post.


I’ve sold quite a bit on Tradesy back when they would accept returns themselves so for the sellers this was a huge pro. I never had any issues until recently.  I’ve sold a lot of items including high end handbags and luxury clothing.  I’ve had the opposite experience on eBay. They have always been so helpful even when I had a buyer trying to scam me. The person claimed they never received a $850 Chanel wallet. It was signed for so Ebay sided with me even though the buyer made up some crazy story that the doorman in her building was not even there to receive the package. Anyway, I still prefer selling luxe items on eBay even though they changed their fee structure a few months ago.  I’m able to print the label from home and save on postage also.  I record myself packaging the item so in case a buyer claims they received the wrong item, I have proof. I also like that eBay authenticates items before shipping to the buyer so that I don’t have to worry about a dishonest buyer saying otherwise.


----------



## jmc3007

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> did anyone here ever deal with a buyer returning an item 5 months plus for authenticity purposes? I am beyond livid as I did not get any notification and my biggest fear is that the buyer switched out my item for a replica as the sale was problematic from the start. I have all kinds of forms to prove authenticity, but it just really makes me upset that a person has kept the item for 5 months plus and can be approved for a return. I can't believe I may be possibly dealing with this.


Authenticity doesn't have an expiration date. About 3-4 years ago I was able to return a fake Celine after almost a year after purchase. I ended up not using my bag, so after several months, I tried to consign to 2 platforms and was informed each time that the bag was a fake. Tradesy tried to authenticate via pics but after back and forth, I ended up sending it back to them for physical inspection. They shared the same conclusion as the others that the leather was too thin, not typical of Celine leather. They refunded me in full.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

jmc3007 said:


> Authenticity doesn't have an expiration date. About 3-4 years ago I was able to return a fake Celine after almost a year after purchase. I ended up not using my bag, so after several months, I tried to consign to 2 platforms and was informed each time that the bag was a fake. Tradesy tried to authenticate via pics but after back and forth, I ended up sending it back to them for physical inspection. They shared the same conclusion as the others that the leather was too thin, not typical of Celine leather. They refunded me in full.


Hi,

totally understand and I am happy your situation worked out! I can see and understand from the buyer’s perspective for reassurance as well. However, my buyer was problematic from the start of sale,and that is where my “ red flags” for me personally started going off with the return, and the lack of communication from tradesy for informing me of the return for inspection. After another member of this forum explained to me rationally what the next step was, my stress level subsided. Again, I see the seller’s side, but I want to make sure I am protected as well.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's gonna be fine, Tradesy is more cooperative and loyal to buyers than ebay. as a seller I was able to make them take back returned items that were not in same condition when they were returned to me from a buyer.


Thank you so much for your kind words and feedback! It is beyond appreciated!


----------



## jmc3007

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,
> 
> totally understand and I am happy your situation worked out! I can see and understand from the buyer’s perspective for reassurance as well. However, my buyer was problematic from the start of sale,and that is where my “ red flags” for me personally started going off with the return, and the lack of communication from tradesy for informing me of the return for inspection. After another member of this forum explained to me rationally what the next step was, my stress level subsided. Again, I see the seller’s side, but I want to make sure I am protected as well.


I hear ya, hopefully your listing had included all 12 pics that clearly show the condition of your item etc, it should work out in your favor. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Syrenitytoo said:


> Yes, that is crazy!  5 months, I wouldn't want it back.  Isn't there a time limit and of course you can prove it.  Don't get too shook just yet, follow the process and honesty wins every time!  I still feel bad for you having to even go through this.



thank you so much for your kind Words! I was beyond stressed out as this buyer has been problematic from the start. However, I was under the assumption on my end I provided solid proof of the authenticity of the bag I sold 5 and half months ago. It was not a second source purchase  ( meaning purchased from another authorized seller/ retail nor purchased via co-signed.)  but sadly, now here we are. I have my truth and I just pray that Tradesy makes it right.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

jmc3007 said:


> I hear ya, hopefully your listing had included all 12 pics that clearly show the condition of your item etc, it should work out in your favor. Let us know the outcome.


I will! Thank you so much!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

earthygirl said:


> I’ve sold quite a bit on Tradesy back when they would accept returns themselves so for the sellers this was a huge pro. I never had any issues until recently.  I’ve sold a lot of items including high end handbags and luxury clothing.  I’ve had the opposite experience on eBay. They have always been so helpful even when I had a buyer trying to scam me. The person claimed they never received a $850 Chanel wallet. It was signed for so Ebay sided with me even though the buyer made up some crazy story that the doorman in her building was not even there to receive the package. Anyway, I still prefer selling luxe items on eBay even though they changed their fee structure a few months ago.  I’m able to print the label from home and save on postage also.  I record myself packaging the item so in case a buyer claims they received the wrong item, I have proof. I also like that eBay authenticates items before shipping to the buyer so that I don’t have to worry about a dishonest buyer saying otherwise.


I think I got jaded because I sold an authentic LV and the buyer really wanted new but decided to purchase it because it was in excellent condition.  She then claimed that the size she receive4d was not the size I advertised when in actuality since I had an original receipt and a photo of the damier ebene pattern, it was easy for me to prove that it was the size; however they chose to side with her and made me take the bag back. I know by that point she stated her husband said she could buy from the boutique.  I was a good seller and with an original receipt and bag tags - to be treated that way really turned me off.  I do like the authentication they offer now though as it prevents a lot of that from taking place.  I just may try that.


----------



## whateve

earthygirl said:


> I’ve sold quite a bit on Tradesy back when they would accept returns themselves so for the sellers this was a huge pro. I never had any issues until recently.  I’ve sold a lot of items including high end handbags and luxury clothing.  I’ve had the opposite experience on eBay. They have always been so helpful even when I had a buyer trying to scam me. The person claimed they never received a $850 Chanel wallet. It was signed for so Ebay sided with me even though the buyer made up some crazy story that the doorman in her building was not even there to receive the package. Anyway, I still prefer selling luxe items on eBay even though they changed their fee structure a few months ago.  I’m able to print the label from home and save on postage also.  I record myself packaging the item so in case a buyer claims they received the wrong item, I have proof. I also like that eBay authenticates items before shipping to the buyer so that I don’t have to worry about a dishonest buyer saying otherwise.


Ebay will side with you for item not received when you have tracking that proves it was delivered. There is a chance your buyer really didn't receive the item. Maybe the doorman gave it to the wrong person or the postman gave it to someone who wasn't the doorman. Some delivery people have been known to sign for the package themselves. There have been a few packages I never got even though tracking showed they were delivered. I didn't bother opening a claim with ebay because I knew there was nothing I could do.

Ebay will not side with you when the buyer claims not as described. Recording yourself packaging items isn't going to help. Their computer automatically sides with the buyer in any SNAD dispute. Most sellers have learned just to accept returns even when the buyer is wrong because they are afraid of what ebay might do if they don't (like allow the buyer to keep the item and the money.)

I like Mercari and Poshmark for selling because after 3 days the sale is final. With ebay, a buyer could open a dispute weeks later. I think a lot of ebay buyers know they can always claim SNAD if they don't like the item; buyers on these other sites go into the sale with a different mindset.


----------



## earthygirl

Syrenitytoo said:


> I think I got jaded because I sold an authentic LV and the buyer really wanted new but decided to purchase it because it was in excellent condition.  She then claimed that the size she receive4d was not the size I advertised when in actuality since I had an original receipt and a photo of the damier ebene pattern, it was easy for me to prove that it was the size; however they chose to side with her and made me take the bag back. I know by that point she stated her husband said she could buy from the boutique.  I was a good seller and with an original receipt and bag tags - to be treated that way really turned me off.  I do like the authentication they offer now though as it prevents a lot of that from taking place.  I just may try that.


 I get it...All it takes in one bad experience to turn you off. Hopefully, that was a one-off and your next ebay selling experience will go smoothly.


----------



## earthygirl

whateve said:


> Ebay will side with you for item not received when you have tracking that proves it was delivered. There is a chance your buyer really didn't receive the item. Maybe the doorman gave it to the wrong person or the postman gave it to someone who wasn't the doorman. Some delivery people have been known to sign for the package themselves. There have been a few packages I never got even though tracking showed they were delivered. I didn't bother opening a claim with ebay because I knew there was nothing I could do.
> 
> Ebay will not side with you when the buyer claims not as described. Recording yourself packaging items isn't going to help. Their computer automatically sides with the buyer in any SNAD dispute. Most sellers have learned just to accept returns even when the buyer is wrong because they are afraid of what ebay might do if they don't (like allow the buyer to keep the item and the money.)
> 
> I like Mercari and Poshmark for selling because after 3 days the sale is final. With ebay, a buyer could open a dispute weeks later. I think a lot of ebay buyers know they can always claim SNAD if they don't like the item; buyers on these other sites go into the sale with a different mindset.


 Thanks for the info.  I haven’t tried Mercari or Poshmark. I have been drawn to eBay because their fees are lower, but now that they have changed their fee structure it may make sense to sell luxury goods less than $2k on other platforms.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi there,

We’re very excited to share the news with you today that Tradesy is joining forces with Vestiaire Collective, the leading global online marketplace for desirable new and pre-loved fashion.

Together we’ll form an international community composed of 23 million fashion enthusiasts — and growing. Soon, you will be able to sell to this vastly expanded audience, which includes buyers from around the world. We’re excited to share the details with you in the coming months.
We’d also like to take this moment to thank you for your partnership and contribution to our growth to this point. We wouldn’t be where we are today without you, and we’re excited to continue to work with you in this new chapter.

Today, *the experience of selling on Tradesy is not changing*, and no action is needed on your part.


----------



## fashion_victim9

In other words VC bought Tradesy as far as I understand. 
I wonder how will it work for sellers? will they become one site / app?


----------



## fashion_victim9

we remember when Shop Hers was acquired by Tradesy. they may call it collaboration or "joining", but in fact Shop Hers was removed and redirected to Tradesy. now it's happening to Tradesy I guess


----------



## whateve

I haven't sold anything on Tradesy since last September. Their marketing isn't working for me.


----------



## jmc3007

VC in North America was rapidly evolving to a Tradesy-like format now for couple years, since pandemic. Their direct shipping program is exactly like Tradesy. Tradesy has a better interface and cleaner format. VC website is fugly and doesn’t work most of the time with features not loading properly. Their app is better than website but not groundbreaking either. I hope they adopt Tradesy module.


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> VC in North America was rapidly evolving to a Tradesy-like format now for couple years, since pandemic. Their direct shipping program is exactly like Tradesy. Tradesy has a better interface and cleaner format. VC website is fugly and doesn’t work most of the time with features not loading properly. Their app is better than website but not groundbreaking either. I hope they adopt Tradesy module.



I aksed my contact person there, he said that Tradesy will continue to exist as a platform and app, they don't plan to change it


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> I aksed my contact person there, he said that Tradesy will continue to exist as a platform and app, they don't plan to change it


Good scoop! This tells me VC is impatient and got enough outside funding to buy market share. They’re growing in NA but not fast enough to do it organically. They’re striving for IPO, this acquisition gives them more breadth to surpass Poshmark


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> Good scoop! This tells me VC is impatient and got enough outside funding to buy market share. They’re growing in NA but not fast enough to do it organically. They’re striving for IPO, this acquisition gives them more breadth to surpass Poshmark


yep! they have a lot of sales in Europe, but as a US seller I have maybe 5 - 10 sales a YEAR at VC. less than on Tradesy for a month. they want US customers


----------



## Toby93

fashion_victim9 said:


> we remember when Shop Hers was acquired by Tradesy. they may call it collaboration or "joining", but in fact Shop Hers was removed and redirected to Tradesy. now it's happening to Tradesy I guess


I really liked the Shop Hers platform.  You listed your item, and then when it sold, you sent it to Shop Hers who inspected and authenticated and then sent it to the buyer.  I did use Tradesy quite a bit when it changed over, but had a bad experience and have not been back


----------



## earthygirl

Toby93 said:


> I really liked the Shop Hers platform.  You listed your item, and then when it sold, you sent it to Shop Hers who inspected and authenticated and then sent it to the buyer.  I did use Tradesy quite a bit when it changed over, but had a bad experience and have not been back


I had a bad experience with tradesy also. I was selling on the platform for years, but recently they’ve made it a challenge just to list a bag for sale. It’s not worth the effort for me when they take 22 or  almost 23%.  I also don't like their return policy...I don’t want to take the chance of a dishonest buyer returning luxury bags.

I forgot to add that they take FOREVER to release earnings from a sale. My bank doesn’t place holds on checks as long as tradesy does!! You’d think they were earning interest on my earnings!


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> In other words VC bought Tradesy as far as I understand.
> I wonder how will it work for sellers? will they become one site / app?


I have accounts on both like many of us but had only 1-2 sales on each last year.
I'm so happy to see Tracy&Co just go with their high fees, zero responsibility fo anything and pushed on returns (mine were mostly worn or missing parts).
VC's CS is even worse than Tradesy's but *no return policy* and *fast payments *are great.

I wonder how it'll play account-wise? I have better sale history on Tradesy. Will accounts be merged or platforms stay independent and only Tradesy's Terms of service will be updated to mach the VC's?


----------



## GemsBerry

Oh wait, Tracy will be CEO of US operations " Maximilian Bittner, CEO of Vestiaire Collective, and Fanny Moizant, founder and President of Vestiaire Collective, will continue to serve in those roles for the combined company, and Tracy DiNunzio, founder and CEO of Tradesy, will become CEO of the combined US operations".








						VESTIAIRE COLLECTIVE ANNOUNCES THE ACQUISITION OF TRADESY, THE US PIONEER IN THE FASHION RESALE INDUSTRY, TO ACCELERATE CIRCULARITY IN THE GLOBAL LUXURY FASHION MARKET
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Vestiaire Collective SA ("Vestiaire Collective), the leading global online marketplace for desirable pre-loved fashion today announces the...




					www.prnewswire.com
				



"The company said it plans to open both an authentication center and a technology hub in the Los Angeles area."


			https://www.bizjournals.com/losangeles/inno/stories/news/2022/03/16/tradesy-online-fashion-marketplace-acquired.html


----------



## Gennas

Help. I had a brand new Chanel bag listed on Tradesy and I just checked my closet. It's no longer there and I saw that it sold, but I never received an email that it sold. Is this normal? I thought I would have received and email once the bag had sold. I'm wondering if they are checking out the buyer first, because of the high price?


----------



## fashion_victim9

Gennas said:


> Help. I had a brand new Chanel bag listed on Tradesy and I just checked my closet. It's no longer there and I saw that it sold, but I never received an email that it sold. Is this normal? I thought I would have received and email once the bag had sold. I'm wondering if they are checking out the buyer first, because of the high price?



it's fine. it means that they are checking payment. as soon as Tradesy approves sale, you'll get email


----------



## fashion_victim9

Gennas said:


> Help. I had a brand new Chanel bag listed on Tradesy and I just checked my closet. It's no longer there and I saw that it sold, but I never received an email that it sold. Is this normal? I thought I would have received and email once the bag had sold. I'm wondering if they are checking out the buyer first, because of the high price?


 sometimes they don't approve it if they find buyer's details shady, and you'll see a bag for sale again in this case. it may take up to 2 - 3 days.


----------



## earthygirl

Gennas said:


> Help. I had a brand new Chanel bag listed on Tradesy and I just checked my closet. It's no longer there and I saw that it sold, but I never received an email that it sold. Is this normal? I thought I would have received and email once the bag had sold. I'm wondering if they are checking out the buyer first, because of the high price?


It’s likely that they want you to send them more pics to prove authenticity. This has been my experience in the last year. They are making selling on their platform a cumbersome experience. It’s not worth the trouble imo...especially since the buyer can return the item. I prefer eBay— better financial return, less hassle, and I don’t have to accept returns (unless of course the item is not as described).


----------



## Gennas

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's fine. it means that they are checking payment. as soon as Tradesy approves sale, you'll get email


Thank you!!! I wish I could see who the buyer is. I'm surprised the buyer just bought the bag without messaging me for a lower price.


----------



## Gennas

fashion_victim9 said:


> sometimes they don't approve it if they find buyer's details shady, and you'll see a bag for sale again in this case. it may take up to 2 - 3 days.


Thank you. I'm hoping the check on the buyer. I always get nervous selling a high end item without knowing who the buyer is.


----------



## Gennas

earthygirl said:


> It’s likely that they want you to send them more pics to prove authenticity. This has been my experience in the last year. They are making selling on their platform a cumbersome experience. It’s not worth the trouble imo...especially since the buyer can return the item. I prefer eBay— better financial return, less hassle, and I don’t have to accept returns (unless of course the item is not as described).


I was thinking of selling on ebay too. I thought a buyer could return an item on ebay.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I was thinking of selling on ebay too. I thought a buyer could return an item on ebay.


They pretty much can if they know how to work the system. All they have to do is say not as described and the seller is coerced to accept the return.


----------



## earthygirl

whateve said:


> They pretty much can if they know how to work the system. All they have to do is say not as described and the seller is coerced to accept the return.


This is probably true;however, in all my years of selling on eBay this has never happened to me. I post pics from all angles and disclose any signs of wear in the listing no matter how little. I also state in the listing that I do not accept returns and that the packaging will be recorded.  I realize it takes one bad experience to stop selling on a platform, but felt the need to mention that selling on eBay can be a very positive experience as well.


----------



## whateve

earthygirl said:


> This is probably true;however, in all my years of selling on eBay this has never happened to me. I post pics from all angles and disclose any signs of wear in the listing no matter how little. I also state in the listing that I do not accept returns and that the packaging will be recorded.  I realize it takes one bad experience to stop selling on a platform, but felt the need to mention that selling on eBay can be a very positive experience as well.


You are lucky. I do the same in my listings but I have had my share of faked reasons for returns. One woman damaged a purse deliberately to force a return, and another scammed me completely, returning a worn out purse of a different style instead of the one she bought from me.  I've had others not include everything in the package they returned to me, so I end up with an item of less value.

Lately I've been enjoying selling on Poshmark. I haven't had any problems but what's wonderful is that if someone does force a return, the seller isn't out any money. Poshmark pays for the shipping, like Tradesy does. If someone forces a return on ebay, I lose the money I spent to send it and have to pay to return it, and I'm not sure I get all my fees back. On Tradesy and Poshmark, it's like the sale never happened. The difference is that on Poshmark, people know they can't return so most don't try, and you get your money after 3 days, often sooner.


----------



## earthygirl

whateve said:


> You are lucky. I do the same in my listings but I have had my share of faked reasons for returns. One woman damaged a purse deliberately to force a return, and another scammed me completely, returning a worn out purse of a different style instead of the one she bought from me.  I've had others not include everything in the package they returned to me, so I end up with an item of less value.
> 
> Lately I've been enjoying selling on Poshmark. I haven't had any problems but what's wonderful is that if someone does force a return, the seller isn't out any money. Poshmark pays for the shipping, like Tradesy does. If someone forces a return on ebay, I lose the money I spent to send it and have to pay to return it, and I'm not sure I get all my fees back. On Tradesy and Poshmark, it's like the sale never happened. The difference is that on Poshmark, people know they can't return so most don't try, and you get your money after 3 days, often sooner.


Yes, I have been lucky so far but luck could run out. Thank you for sharing your experience here... there’s a certain amount of risk involved in selling on any online platform. I think that’s why a lot of people prefer to sell to fashionphile or the RealReal.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> If someone forces a return on ebay, I lose the money I spent to send it and have to pay to return it, and I'm not sure I get all my fees back.


FYI, when you issue a full refund on Ebay, you get your full FVF back (except for $.30) as long as you accepted the return. If you deny the return and the buyer has to have ebay resolve the case, ebay keeps the FVF.


----------



## BeenBurned

earthygirl said:


> This is probably true;however, in all my years of selling on eBay this has never happened to me. I post pics from all angles and disclose any signs of wear in the listing no matter how little. I also state in the listing that I do not accept returns and that the packaging will be recorded.  I realize it takes one bad experience to stop selling on a platform, but felt the need to mention that selling on eBay can be a very positive experience as well.


Although video evidence can discourage a scammer who is on the fence about whether to pull it off, it's not something ebay accepts or even considers in disputes. If it were necessary for you to sue a buyer in small claims court, the video evidence could be used.


----------



## earthygirl

BeenBurned said:


> Although video evidence can discourage a scammer who is on the fence about whether to pull it off, it's not something ebay accepts or even considers in disputes. If it were necessary for you to sue a buyer in small claims court, the video evidence could be used.


Oh I didn’t know that!


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> You are lucky. I do the same in my listings but I have had my share of faked reasons for returns. One woman damaged a purse deliberately to force a return, and another scammed me completely, returning a worn out purse of a different style instead of the one she bought from me.  I've had others not include everything in the package they returned to me, so I end up with an item of less value.
> 
> Lately I've been enjoying selling on Poshmark. I haven't had any problems but what's wonderful is that if someone does force a return, the seller isn't out any money. Poshmark pays for the shipping, like Tradesy does. If someone forces a return on ebay, I lose the money I spent to send it and have to pay to return it, and I'm not sure I get all my fees back. On Tradesy and Poshmark, it's like the sale never happened. The difference is that on Poshmark, people know they can't return so most don't try, and you get your money after 3 days, often sooner.


I think I might try Poshmark now. I will start out with items under $300 to start


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I think I might try Poshmark now. I will start out with items under $300 to start


Overprice your items (15-30%) because most people will expect to bargain.


----------



## Gennas

fashion_victim9 said:


> it's fine. it means that they are checking payment. as soon as Tradesy approves sale, you'll get email


You were right. They were checking on the buyer to make sure she was not using a fraud payment or stolen credit card. They did approve my sale this morning. I checked on this buyers history and she has never bought or sold anything on Tradesy, so I called Tradesy CS. They were great. I told them I'm having doubts about selling this buyer. It looks like she just opened a Tradesy account. They were able to see that she tried to purchase a pair of CL Pigalles 2 years ago, but the seller declined the sale. I googled, smoogled her and found her FB and Insta account. The name of her business is on FB and Insta, but she has not done one thing. She states she's a stylist, but has only posted pics of Rhinna, Beyonce, and other celebs photos from magazines. She opened her business back in 2018, but doesn't have any posts on what she has done. She only has 3 followers on Insta and she has not posted since 2/2021. I do not know if I want to sell my Chanel bag to her. I really wish she had reached out to me before she purchased my bag. I have not sold on tradesy for over 2 years. When I used to sell my CL shoes, LV bags and other high end items I would have buyers messaging me many times asking if I can lower the price or ask questions. Tradesy said I do not have to go through with the sale and have 4 days to confirm. Not sure what i should do.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Overprice your items (15-30%) because most people will expect to bargain.


Thank you for the great advice!!! I will over price them. I just hope I don't get a scammer!!!


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> You were right. They were checking on the buyer to make sure she was not using a fraud payment or stolen credit card. They did approve my sale this morning. I checked on this buyers history and she has never bought or sold anything on Tradesy, so I called Tradesy CS. They were great. I told them I'm having doubts about selling this buyer. It looks like she just opened a Tradesy account. They were able to see that she tried to purchase a pair of CL Pigalles 2 years ago, but the seller declined the sale. I googled, smoogled her and found her FB and Insta account. The name of her business is on FB and Insta, but she has not done one thing. She states she's a stylist, but has only posted pics of Rhinna, Beyonce, and other celebs photos from magazines. She opened her business back in 2018, but doesn't have any posts on what she has done. She only has 3 followers on Insta and she has not posted since 2/2021. I do not know if I want to sell my Chanel bag to her. I really wish she had reached out to me before she purchased my bag. I have not sold on tradesy for over 2 years. When I used to sell my CL shoes, LV bags and other high end items I would have buyers messaging me many times asking if I can lower the price or ask questions. Tradesy said I do not have to go through with the sale and have 4 days to confirm. Not sure what i should do.


----------



## Gennas

I also sent pics to RR and they gave me a pretty good price, about $200 less than Tradesy.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I also sent pics to RR and they gave me a pretty good price, about $200 less than Tradesy.


For $200 less and peace of mind, I would take it.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> For $200 less and peace of mind, I would take it.


Yes, I think I will do that. I was able to google this buyer and just found out her house is worth $200,000. I feel bad for saying this, but most of my buyers own houses for $800,000 or more. This bag is worth $9,000.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Yes, I think I will do that. I was able to google this buyer and just found out her house is worth $200,000. I feel bad for saying this, but most of my buyers own houses for $800,000 or more. This bag is worth $9,000. Where is she getting the money to buy a $9,000 handbag??


----------



## Gennas

I feel bad, but I google anyone that is going to buy higher end items from me.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> You were right. They were checking on the buyer to make sure she was not using a fraud payment or stolen credit card. They did approve my sale this morning. I checked on this buyers history and she has never bought or sold anything on Tradesy, so I called Tradesy CS. They were great. I told them I'm having doubts about selling this buyer. It looks like she just opened a Tradesy account. They were able to see that she tried to purchase a pair of CL Pigalles 2 years ago, but the seller declined the sale. I googled, smoogled her and found her FB and Insta account. The name of her business is on FB and Insta, but she has not done one thing. She states she's a stylist, but has only posted pics of Rhinna, Beyonce, and other celebs photos from magazines. She opened her business back in 2018, but doesn't have any posts on what she has done. She only has 3 followers on Insta and she has not posted since 2/2021. I do not know if I want to sell my Chanel bag to her. I really wish she had reached out to me before she purchased my bag. I have not sold on tradesy for over 2 years. When I used to sell my CL shoes, LV bags and other high end items I would have buyers messaging me many times asking if I can lower the price or ask questions. Tradesy said I do not have to go through with the sale and have 4 days to confirm. Not sure what i should do.


You can reach out to her too to thank for the order and make sure she's aware that signature is required. To see if she responds.


----------



## Gennas

OMG. How come Tradesy touches up my photos? I had a personal photo of one of my items and they touched it up. Now the color looks different than the item I'm selling.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> OMG. How come Tradesy touches up my photos? I had a personal photo of one of my items and they touched it up. Now the color looks different than the item I'm selling.


Was it the first one? I thought that was the only one they altered, by removing the background. You can replace the photo in your listing and they probably won't alter it again.


----------



## caannie

Gennas said:


> Yes, I think I will do that. I was able to google this buyer and just found out her house is worth $200,000. I feel bad for saying this, but most of my buyers own houses for $800,000 or more. This bag is worth $9,000.


My house is worth $200,000. Lol. That's because we bought it 25 years ago, it's all paid for and I have more money for bags.  So don't use that standard to make your decision! Also it really depends on where you live. That said, I wouldn't sell someone a $9,000 bag who didn't have ANY purchases or sales you can find. Sell it elsewhere.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Was it the first one? I thought that was the only one they altered, by removing the background. You can replace the photo in your listing and they probably won't alter it again.


Yes, it was my first picture. They had altered it last two days ago and I replaced it with my original picture. I just logged into my Tradesy listing and saw they did it again!!!


----------



## Gennas

caannie said:


> My house is worth $200,000. Lol. That's because we bought it 25 years ago, it's all paid for and I have more money for bags.  So don't use that standard to make your decision! Also it really depends on where you live. That said, I wouldn't sell someone a $9,000 bag who didn't have ANY purchases or sales you can find. Sell it elsewhere.


Yes, your are right. I should not use that standard. I felt bad after I posted that. It's really none of my business on how much someone's house is. I ended up talking to Tradesy CS and they recommended I message her. I sent her a message to let her know I would be sending signature confirmation and she will need to sign for the bag. She messaged me back and was really nice and said that would work for her. I also took a lot more up close pictures of the handbag and sent the pictures to Tradesy CS, so if she tries to return a nonauthentic bag or damages the bag they will protect me. I just hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Gennas

Now I'm starting to regret shipping my brand new Chanel bag to the new buyer on Tradesy. She got the handbag on Saturday and has not once responded to my message. I messaged her letting her know I was so glad she got the bag and hoped she loved it. She responded to the message I had sent her about having to sign for signature confirmation in less than 2 seconds before I shipped the handbag, but now that she has it she is not responding. She better not damage my bag or send a fake one back!!!!


----------



## onlyk

Gennas said:


> Now I'm starting to regret shipping my brand new Chanel bag to the new buyer on Tradesy. She got the handbag on Saturday and has not once responded to my message. I messaged her letting her know I was so glad she got the bag and hoped she loved it. She responded to the message I had sent her about having to sign for signature confirmation in less than 2 seconds before I shipped the handbag, but now that she has it she is not responding. She better not damage my bag or send a fake one back!!!!


Hopefully it's just the buyer wants to check on the bag thoroughly before she committed to the purchase. But I'm telling you, you are very brave, and many sellers like you are, I just can not do that, I can't sell anything expensive to any strangers without some kind of guarantee, especially if something that high value, that's why lots of times I took huge hit selling to consignments or going through third party.

Since you had contacted tradsey and they had confirmed you to ship, I would think tradsey has to take some responsibility if anything happens. I guess now you will have to sit and wait and getting all the files ready just in case the buyer is a scammer.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Now I'm starting to regret shipping my brand new Chanel bag to the new buyer on Tradesy. She got the handbag on Saturday and has not once responded to my message. I messaged her letting her know I was so glad she got the bag and hoped she loved it. She responded to the message I had sent her about having to sign for signature confirmation in less than 2 seconds before I shipped the handbag, but now that she has it she is not responding. She better not damage my bag or send a fake one back!!!!


I rarely hear from buyers after they receive the bag.


----------



## whateve

Tradesy's software is a mess. A few weeks ago they sent me a message that said my listings were going to expire if I didn't log in. I went to the site and saw I was already logged in. I wasn't sure if that would register with their system so I created a new listing. The next day I sold something. That was on April 12. I shipped, the buyer received it, the money was released, I withdrew it, and it is now in my bank account. 

Today they sent me this message: 
"We haven’t seen you login to Tradesy for over 60 days so we’ve deactivated your listings just in case you’re not interested in selling them anymore. If you still want a chance at those earnings, all you have to do is login to the Tradesy website or app!"

I go to the site, which I am already logged into, and all my listings have been removed.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I rarely hear from buyers after they receive the bag.


Thank you for letting me know. I just need to be patient.


----------



## Gennas

onlyk said:


> Hopefully it's just the buyer wants to check on the bag thoroughly before she committed to the purchase. But I'm telling you, you are very brave, and many sellers like you are, I just can not do that, I can't sell anything expensive to any strangers without some kind of guarantee, especially if something that high value, that's why lots of times I took huge hit selling to consignments or going through third party.
> 
> Since you had contacted tradsey and they had confirmed you to ship, I would think tradsey has to take some responsibility if anything happens. I guess now you will have to sit and wait and getting all the files ready just in case the buyer is a scammer.


Yes, that is what I'm hoping. I was going to consign the bag to Fashionphile or RR, but the payout would have been so much less. If she returns the bag I will just have FP sell it.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Tradesy's software is a mess. A few weeks ago they sent me a message that said my listings were going to expire if I didn't log in. I went to the site and saw I was already logged in. I wasn't sure if that would register with their system so I created a new listing. The next day I sold something. That was on April 12. I shipped, the buyer received it, the money was released, I withdrew it, and it is now in my bank account.
> 
> Today they sent me this message:
> "We haven’t seen you login to Tradesy for over 60 days so we’ve deactivated your listings just in case you’re not interested in selling them anymore. If you still want a chance at those earnings, all you have to do is login to the Tradesy website or app!"
> 
> I go to the site, which I am already logged into, and all my listings have been removed.


Yes, I'm having the same issue!!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> Tradesy's software is a mess. A few weeks ago they sent me a message that said my listings were going to expire if I didn't log in. I went to the site and saw I was already logged in. I wasn't sure if that would register with their system so I created a new listing. The next day I sold something. That was on April 12. I shipped, the buyer received it, the money was released, I withdrew it, and it is now in my bank account.
> 
> Today they sent me this message:
> "We haven’t seen you login to Tradesy for over 60 days so we’ve deactivated your listings just in case you’re not interested in selling them anymore. If you still want a chance at those earnings, all you have to do is login to the Tradesy website or app!"
> 
> I go to the site, which I am already logged into, and all my listings have been removed.





Gennas said:


> Yes, I'm having the same issue!!!!


Me too. I emailed them and CS responded that it's a well-known "technical issue" and they had forwarded it to their tech team. Oh I'm so "happy" to re-activate over a hundred listings manually. That's what they advised to do and there won't be any further help from them.
My shop is on permanent vacation anyway, I'm just hanging there until policy changes and they stop pushing returns on sellers. But I'm active as a buyer and I'm always logged in to remove listings sold elsewhere.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> Me too. I emailed them and CS responded that it's a well-known "technical issue" and they had forwarded it to their tech team. Oh I'm so "happy" to re-activate over a hundred listings manually. That's what they advised to do and there won't be any further help from them.
> My shop is on permanent vacation anyway, I'm just hanging there until policy changes and they stop pushing returns on sellers. But I'm active as a buyer and I'm always logged in to remove listings sold elsewhere.


What a pain!!! I do not have time to relist all of my items either.


----------



## Gennas

How do you guys respond to a buyer that wants to know if the shoes that I'm selling will fit her. I just responded that I cannot I cannot confirm they that will fit you. I said I wear this size and they fit me perfectly.


----------



## GemsBerry

tradesy deactivated over 100 listings AGAIN just after I re-activated them one by one per their advise. I can't even...it's not a real company run by grownups, what a joke.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> tradesy deactivated over 100 listings AGAIN just after I re-activated them one by one per their advise. I can't even...it's not a real company run by grownups, what a joke.


OMG, it happened to me too.


----------



## earthygirl

GemsBerry said:


> tradesy deactivated over 100 listings AGAIN just after I re-activated them one by one per their advise. I can't even...it's not a real company run by grownups, what a joke.


I wholeheartedly agree! They have become a joke of a company..at least for selling luxury items! I had listed two goyard St. Louis totes and had the original receipts for both.  I took pics of them and because I didn’t  have the attached pouches, they canceled the sale of one but not the other. It didn’t make any sense. I submitted all of the extra pics they asked for. Anyway, that’s when I decided to only sell on eBay. Ebay’s fees are lower, I haven’t dealt with any returns, and the bag is sent to a legitimate authenticator before being shipped to the buyer. This protects me, as a seller, because the buyer can’t claim the item is inauthentic or in a condition that does not match the description.  I just don’t understand what the advantages are for people to sell on tradesy.  More trouble than it’s worth. They don’t know what they’re doing and are going overboard with protecting the buyer, if you ask me.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> OMG, it happened to me too.


For those affected, now Tradesy has a new solution - log out and log in again. You will get a pop-up notification that asks if you want to re-activate your removed listings. Click re-activate. It goes to non-responsive mode, but the listings are restored, except for featured. You need to feature them again manually. Looks like they just came up with this fixture. Funny, how CS now says it was the solution all the way and they didn't advise to manually re-activate removed listings. Like we loooove spending time fixing their glitches which shouldn't be there from the first place.


----------



## GemsBerry

earthygirl said:


> I wholeheartedly agree! They have become a joke of a company..at least for selling luxury items! I had listed two goyard St. Louis totes and had the original receipts for both.  I took pics of them and because I didn’t  have the attached pouches, they canceled the sale of one but not the other. It didn’t make any sense. I submitted all of the extra pics they asked for. Anyway, that’s when I decided to only sell on eBay. Ebay’s fees are lower, I haven’t dealt with any returns, and the bag is sent to a legitimate authenticator before being shipped to the buyer. This protects me, as a seller, because the buyer can’t claim the item is inauthentic or in a condition that does not match the description.  I just don’t understand what the advantages are for people to sell on tradesy.  More trouble than it’s worth. They don’t know what they’re doing and are going overboard with protecting the buyer, if you ask me.


Right, Tradesy is a mess and their so-called authenticators by photos are a joke. They removed my auth Tiffany's bracelet a year ago claiming I didn't post enough pictures to confirm authenticity. I actually did and I emailed CS with screenshots that show all stamps and closeups. After they removed I complained and they brushed it off. I sold it on Poshmark and it was authenticated there. No issues.
Then I had a buyer who bought my Dior bag, her return was lost in mail and I had to wait over a month without having the item or getting paid. I filed claim with BBB and got paid after a month. I din't know if they ever got that return, shouldn't be the seller's problem for the high commission we are paying to them. eBay wouldn't refund unless return is delivered, but Tradesy hasn't even paid to the seller over a month and kept saying "wait longer". For luxury items Tradesy is the worst!


----------



## Gennas

How long does it take to get Tradesy payout? I called Tradesy CS on Friday and they said I would get my payout today. My funds still are not there!!!


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> How long does it take to get Tradesy payout? I called Tradesy CS on Friday and they said I would get my payout today. My funds still are not there!!!


The day they say your funds are released is never the actual day. It's usually the next day. If you are transferring the money to an outside account, they say it takes up to a week but usually just a couple days.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> The day they say your funds are released is never the actual day. It's usually the next day. If you are transferring the money to an outside account, they say it takes up to a week but usually just a couple days.


Thank you so much for clarifying!!!


----------



## sanamarina

Gennas said:


> How long does it take to get Tradesy payout? I called Tradesy CS on Friday and they said I would get my payout today. My funds still are not there!!!


It depends on a withdrawal method you chose. When I withdraw to my paypal account, I get money in 2-3 days. If to my bank account, then it can take more than a week. So I figured it has nothing to do with Tradesy, it depends how long it takes your bank to process a payment. So now, I only withdraw to my PayPal, and get the money very fast.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> How long does it take to get Tradesy payout? I called Tradesy CS on Friday and they said I would get my payout today. My funds still are not there!!!


So did you get paid?
I sold $7K Chanel on Poshmark and was asked to cancel the order the next day. So weird.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> So did you get paid?
> I sold $7K Chanel on Poshmark and was asked to cancel the order the next day. So weird.


Yes, I got paid. My transfer went through to my bank yesterday. I'm so glad everything worked out with my sale. I'm sorry PM asked you to cancel the order. That is so upsetting. You should tried to sell it on Tradesy.


----------



## Gennas

I received an email from the Outnet stating you can send your shoes, clothes, bags to them and they will resale them for you. Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Gennas

OMG this is the 6th time that Tradesy keeps updating my original pictures on some of my listings!!! They need to keep their hands out of my items for sale. When they update the picture they make the lighting look different on the item.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> Yes, I got paid. My transfer went through to my bank yesterday. I'm so glad everything worked out with my sale. I'm sorry PM asked you to cancel the order. That is so upsetting. You should tried to sell it on Tradesy.


great to know! I feel the sale is never complete until I see deposit on the bank account. 

As for cover images Tradesy uses a software to clean images and must have a color correct feature there. You can try clean image yourself in Fotofuze, it's free and maybe Tradesy won't touch that image.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> great to know! I feel the sale is never complete until I see deposit on the bank account.
> 
> As for cover images Tradesy uses a software to clean images and must have a color correct feature there. You can try clean image yourself in Fotofuze, it's free and maybe Tradesy won't touch that image.


Thanks for letting me know about the software that they use to change the images. I just emailed them and told them to please stop changing my pics!!!! It takes me a long time to take a lot of up close pictures of my items. I want to get the serial numbers, inside, outside.... They are such idiots!!! They keep changing the colors of my original pics. It makes my items look like a diff color. They also have the audacity to delete some of my original pics!!! Sick of them. They need to keep their hands out of my pics!!!!!


----------



## sanamarina

I don’t know if anyone noticed but Tradesy hasn’t run any promos in a while, as a result my sales declined by A LOT. I think customers were used to weekly discounts, promos etc. 
Today I spoke to a Tradesy rep and he told me there won’t be any promos in the foreseeable future, he said maybe for Memorial Day. 
Honestly, I think it’s pretty ****ty of Tradesy. They claimed that despite them being acquired by Verstiaire collective, there wouldn’t be any changes. And this is clearly a MAJOR change that drastically effects business for a lot of sellers. 
kind of makes me think that Tradesy days are over. I think one thing that Verstiare wanted was Tradesy users and they got that. I don’t think they necessarily care about Tradesy as a selling platform on its own. Sad..


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> I don’t know if anyone noticed but Tradesy hasn’t run any promos in a while, as a result my sales declined by A LOT. I think customers were used to weekly discounts, promos etc.
> Today I spoke to a Tradesy rep and he told me there won’t be any promos in the foreseeable future, he said maybe for Memorial Day.
> Honestly, I think it’s pretty ****ty of Tradesy. They claimed that despite them being acquired by Verstiaire collective, there wouldn’t be any changes. And this is clearly a MAJOR change that drastically effects business for a lot of sellers.
> kind of makes me think that Tradesy days are over. I think one thing that Verstiare wanted was Tradesy users and they got that. I don’t think they necessarily care about Tradesy as a selling platform on its own. Sad..


If VC offers an easy way to transfer listings from Tradesy I would do it because of lower fees, final sales and in-person authentication.
I don't really get it, how Tradesy's commission is the highest among selling platforms - almost 23%, yet the amount of responsibility and support is the worst. They push returns on sells, don't do authentication in person and don't help with anything unless you make a huge public stink. The highest commission, the worst support and no promos now? Plus annoying tech bugs that deactivate your closet.
I'm still not selling there, waiting for better terms. Like
1) All sales are final unless not as described.
2) Their office authenticates items over $500 before shipping to buyer (hard to pull any BS after that).
3) CS handles issues like in a grown-up company
4) reduce commission to match their parent company VC or at least run lots of promos.


----------



## sanamarina

I think authentication of items before shipping to buyers probably won't happen. I sell on Poshmark as well (postmark authenticates items above $600), and recently they introduced a new feature. Sellers like myself, who have a good sales record, can now ship orders directly to buyers without Posh authentication. I think they do it to save money and time. So I highly doubt that Tradesy will switch to in-person authentication.


----------



## whateve

sanamarina said:


> I don’t know if anyone noticed but Tradesy hasn’t run any promos in a while, as a result my sales declined by A LOT. I think customers were used to weekly discounts, promos etc.
> Today I spoke to a Tradesy rep and he told me there won’t be any promos in the foreseeable future, he said maybe for Memorial Day.
> Honestly, I think it’s pretty ****ty of Tradesy. They claimed that despite them being acquired by Verstiaire collective, there wouldn’t be any changes. And this is clearly a MAJOR change that drastically effects business for a lot of sellers.
> kind of makes me think that Tradesy days are over. I think one thing that Verstiare wanted was Tradesy users and they got that. I don’t think they necessarily care about Tradesy as a selling platform on its own. Sad..


I don't think it has been very long. I get text notifications of promotions. 10% off on April 17, $100 off on April 29. The last two promotions on May 5 and May 8 were both for Vestiaire.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> I think authentication of items before shipping to buyers probably won't happen. I sell on Poshmark as well (postmark authenticates items above $600), and recently they introduced a new feature. Sellers like myself, who have a good sales record, can now ship orders directly to buyers without Posh authentication. I think they do it to save money and time. So I highly doubt that Tradesy will switch to in-person authentication.


I'm the same on PM. I brought in-person authentication because it's VC's business model and Tradesy is part of them now. but VC does that for newly reduced commission 14% (if I'm not mistaken) and Tradesy doesn't do anything for 23% commission. That strikes me as odd.


----------



## Gennas

I hate it when someone asks you if you can lower your price and then never buys it. Don't waste my time!!!!


----------



## sanamarina

whateve said:


> I don't think it has been very long. I get text notifications of promotions. 10% off on April 17, $100 off on April 29. The last two promotions on May 5 and May 8 were both for Vestiaire.


Yeah but they used to have a $100 coupon off without any special promotions. And had extra promotions almost every weekend. The last promotion for Tradesy was more than two weeks ago. (


----------



## Gennas

So glad I google and research any new buyers on Tradesy. I know I posted on this thread a week ago that a buyer messaged me asking if I could lower the price on one of my brand new item that is selling for $750. I lowered the price for her, but she never bought the item. I just got a message from a new buyer. The tone of their message was shady too. This is their mug shot. https://mugshots.com/US-States/Pennsylvania/Bucks-County-PA/Matouma-Weedor-Dorbor.5268925.html. Thankfully I checked before I considered lowering the price and selling to them. I recommend all of us here on TPF google and research any new buyers for high end items, especially if they are brand new with tags and over $750. I bet this person would have either damaged them and sent them back or most likely send back fake ones.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> So glad I google and research any new buyers on Tradesy. I know I posted on this thread a week ago that a buyer messaged me asking if I could lower the price on one of my brand new item that is selling for $750. I lowered the price for her, but she never bought the item. I just got a message from a new buyer. The tone of their message was shady too. This is their mug shot. https://mugshots.com/US-States/Pennsylvania/Bucks-County-PA/Matouma-Weedor-Dorbor.5268925.html. Thankfully I checked before I considered lowering the price and selling to them. I recommend all of us here on TPF google and research any new buyers for high end items, especially if they are brand new with tags and over $750. I bet this person would have either damaged them and sent them back or most likely send back fake ones.


When you get an offer, you don't get the buyer's complete name, do you? It isn't until you accept the offer that you see their name on the label.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> When you get an offer, you don't get the buyer's complete name, do you? It isn't until you accept the offer that you see their name on the label.


This buyer had their full name listed on their Tradesy account and the name of her Twitter account. I could also see she lived in PA and it was linked to her Twitter account. I'm so glad I checked before I took her offer. Yes, she was arrested back in 2011 a long time ago,  but I will not sell to someone that was charged with Identity Theft.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> This buyer had their full name listed on their Tradesy account and the name of her Twitter account. I could also see she lived in PA and it was linked to her Twitter account. I'm so glad I checked before I took her offer. Yes, she was arrested back in 2011 a long time ago,  but I will not sell to someone that was charged with Identity Theft.


She ended up messaging me again about 2 days after I told her I would not lower the price. She was very rude again. When she first sent me a message she just said" Hey will you lower the price"  When I messaged her back I said " I'm so I cannot lower the price."  Did not hear back from her until 3 to 4 days later. She message me again asking " How fast can you ship the item".  I'm sure she wanted to wear them for some party or something she was attending and then try to return them worn and damaged or just send a fake item back


----------



## sanamarina

This is just absurd! For a Memorial Day Sale they are offering on Tradesy a 10% off coupon for Vestiaire. And no discount for Tradesy. 
They need to be more transparent about this whole transition. They are so many sellers who rely on Tradesy for their sales. If they are planning on shutting Tradesy down in the future (I'm sure they are), at least, they need  to make sellers aware of any changes. Tradesy was always shady and could care less about its sellers. This is another example of that. 
And Vestiaire sucks. The website is so buggy. Every time I go on their website, I leave after a minute, because can't deal with how crappy it is. For a company that raised hundreds of millions, they can do much better.


----------



## Gennas

OMG I cannot believe how many requests I have been getting on Tradesy. I just made a new sale last night. I messaged the buyer that I would be dropping her package off at Fedex today. She then messaged me and asked if I can ship her item to Canada. First of all her address is in the US. I live in the US. I already printed out the Fedex label with her Tradesy shipping address, which is in the US. I'm not shipping to another country. Has this happened to anyone else? Would you ship to a different address in another country?


----------



## sanamarina

Gennas said:


> OMG I cannot believe how many requests I have been getting on Tradesy. I just made a new sale last night. I messaged the buyer that I would be dropping her package off at Fedex today. She then messaged me and asked if I can ship her item to Canada. First of all her address is in the US. I live in the US. I already printed out the Fedex label with her Tradesy shipping address, which is in the US. I'm not shipping to another country. Has this happened to anyone else? Would you ship to a different address in another country?


Yes don’t worry. It happened to me before. She’s using a freight company. I’m pretty sure the US address on the label is the address of a freight company that will forward the order to your customer. I had many sales like that. Never had any issues.


----------



## Gennas

sanamarina said:


> Yes don’t worry. It happened to me before. She’s using a freight company. I’m pretty sure the US address on the label is the address of a freight company that will forward the order to your customer. I had many sales like that. Never had any issues.


Thank you. I just got off the phone with the Tradesy CS rep. She was not very helpful. She said I should message the buyer now to make sure it's their correct address on the shipping label. No, I'm not going to message the buyer again. When this buyer messaged me yesterday she said the address on her Tradesy account is her relatives in the US. She asked if I can ship to Canada, because her relatives will not be able to bring the item to her until August. That is not my fault. She should have messaged me before she bought my item. I also do not state that I ship out of the country under any of my items for sale. This buyer can just ask her relatives to ship the item to her in Canada once they get it. Why do I have to deal with shipping to Canada. It would cost a lot more, customs takes forever. I never like to ship international. If I message the buyer and confirm the shipping address I bet she will want to cancel the sale now. I have already printed out the label, wrapped up the item, packaged in a box, used up most of my packaging tape. This is not fair to me as a seller. i also had two orders just cancelled on Tradesy. I never have this many issues with PM. I will just drop off the package today and email her the tracking number. I will let her know I spoke to Tradesy CS and they said I cannot ship to another address and I do not ship to Canada.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> Thank you. I just got off the phone with the Tradesy CS rep. She was not very helpful. She said I should message the buyer now to make sure it's their correct address on the shipping label. No, I'm not going to message the buyer again. When this buyer messaged me yesterday she said the address on her Tradesy account is her relatives in the US. She asked if I can ship to Canada, because her relatives will not be able to bring the item to her until August. That is not my fault. She should have messaged me before she bought my item. I also do not state that I ship out of the country under any of my items for sale. This buyer can just ask her relatives to ship the item to her in Canada once they get it. Why do I have to deal with shipping to Canada. It would cost a lot more, customs takes forever. I never like to ship international. If I message the buyer and confirm the shipping address I bet she will want to cancel the sale now. I have already printed out the label, wrapped up the item, packaged in a box, used up most of my packaging tape. This is not fair to me as a seller. i also had two orders just cancelled on Tradesy. I never have this many issues with PM. I will just drop off the package today and email her the tracking number. I will let her know I spoke to Tradesy CS and they said I cannot ship to another address and I do not ship to Canada.


She should have contacted Tradesy CS, not you. Sellers don't have control over the address, Tradesy can change it and send you a new label. But it's all within USA, you can's ship internationally on this site. Using shipping forwarder will cost her extra, but it's her problem.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> She should have contacted Tradesy CS, not you. Sellers don't have control over the address, Tradesy can change it and send you a new label. But it's all within USA, you can's ship internationally on this site. Using shipping forwarder will cost her extra, but it's her problem.


Thank you. I messaged her this morning and told her I can not ship to Canada. She was really nice and understood.


----------



## Gennas

OMG it has now been 12 days and my funds still  have not been transferred to my bank!!! I can't stand Tradesy. I had a buyer purchase an item two days ago and I dropped it off at fedex last night. She just messaged me asking to return it. I messaged her back letting her know I already dropped it off at Fedex. I wish she had asked to cancel the order two days ago. II called Tradesy CS and they said she can still return it and they will ship it back to me after inspection. I did not realize that you can now return anything if you don't like it and we don't get our $$$. I'm done. I'm selling everything on PM now. First of all your get paid in 3 days or less, not 12 damn days, buyers cannot return just because they do not like the item.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> OMG it has now been 12 days and my funds still  have not been transferred to my bank!!! I can't stand Tradesy. I had a buyer purchase an item two days ago and I dropped it off at fedex last night. She just messaged me asking to return it. I messaged her back letting her know I already dropped it off at Fedex. I wish she had asked to cancel the order two days ago. II called Tradesy CS and they said she can still return it and they will ship it back to me after inspection. I did not realize that you can now return anything if you don't like it and we don't get our $$$. I'm done. I'm selling everything on PM now. First of all your get paid in 3 days or less, not 12 damn days, buyers cannot return just because they do not like the item.


Exactly that's why I switched to PM. on Tradesy ppl buy bags and shoes to wear for party, return worn without tags and parts and Tradesy approves return. They toss it back to the seller without checking anything (it's a third party Pitney Bowes that handles returns). CS is a joke. If I send them pics of how I shipped it with tags they ignore it.
And for such returns you are out of money and your item for almost a month or even longer if there are shipping issues


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> Exactly that's why I switched to PM. on Tradesy ppl buy bags and shoes to wear for party, return worn without tags and parts and Tradesy approves return. They toss it back to the seller without checking anything (it's a third party Pitney Bowes that handles returns). CS is a joke. If I send them pics of how I shipped it with tags they ignore it.
> And for such returns you are out of money and your item for almost a month or even longer if there are shipping issues



This is terrible!!! I had not even realized they were doing this, since I have never had any returns. The CS rep I spoke to was also condescending and rude to me!!!! I told her I'm taking all of my $50,000 worth of items off of Tradesy and putting them on PM. She had this rude attitude, which is another reason why they just lost me as a seller. I had been selling on Tradesy ever since they bought out the previous company. I still have not received my funds to my bank yet. They need to be treating the sellers with respect. If it was not for the sellers they would not be in business!!!! I still have two more $600 jackets that I'm waiting to get paid for. One got delivered 5 days ago and the second one just got delivered today. I just hope the buyer that go this jacket today doesn't want to return it. It's brand new with tags. The buyer that bought another jacket two days ago said she did not realize until today that the blazer that she bought from me would be too small. She asked if she can return it if it's too small. I know she will now be returning it and then it will ship back to Tradesy. This is a nightmare!!!!


----------



## Gennas

I just looked under my earnings on Tradesy to see how come my funds have not transferred to my bank. It states:
*Transfer Status: Compliance review.* What is this???? This is my $$$$. My funds should have already been deposited a week ago. Has anyone else gone through this? I cannot wait until my last two sales are completed and I can withdraw my $$$$. I'm then taking all items off Tradesy!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> I just looked under my earnings on Tradesy to see how come my funds have not transferred to my bank. It states:
> *Transfer Status: Compliance review.* What is this???? This is my $$$$. My funds should have already been deposited a week ago. Has anyone else gone through this? I cannot wait until my last two sales are completed and I can withdraw my $$$$. I'm then taking all items off Tradesy!!!


Tradesy is not following their timeline and can hold funds for weeks when they are short on cash. I was also selling with them almost from the very beginning. Back then the commission was 14.5%, funds to be available for withdrawal in 4 days after delivery (could be earlier if buyer messaged you and said they are happy). then the next day after withdrawal money hits your bank account. 5 days tops. Any reasons they're giving to hold cash up to a month now is a BS.
You don't have to remove the items, put the shop on the long vacation mode. VC will absorb them eventually, they'll probably move the listings automatically there.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> Tradesy is not following their timeline and can hold funds for weeks when they are short on cash. I was also selling with them almost from the very beginning. Back then the commission was 14.5%, funds to be available for withdrawal in 4 days after delivery (could be earlier if buyer messaged you and said they are happy). then the next day after withdrawal money hits your bank account. 5 days tops. Any reasons they're giving to hold cash up to a month now is a BS.
> You don't have to remove the items, put the shop on the long vacation mode. VC will absorb them eventually, they'll probably move the listings automatically there.


This is terrible and unacceptable. They treat the buyers like crap. Yes, I had the buyer message me that she loved the item. They are such liars. I did not realize they were holding funds, because they are short on cash!!! This is so wrong. Thank you for letting me know about putting my items on vacation mode. I will do that right now. I cannot wait until my last two items are paid out to me.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> This is terrible and unacceptable. They treat the buyers like crap. Yes, I had the buyer message me that she loved the item. They are such liars. I did not realize they were holding funds, because they are short on cash!!! This is so wrong. Thank you for letting me know about putting my items on vacation mode. I will do that right now. I cannot wait until my last two items are paid out to me.


Yes, Tradesy's operations will change one way or another after integration with VC. Maybe it'll go other way around and VC sales in US will be transferred to Tradesy but for lower commission. No need to remove items or account. I have an excellent record of sales and will hang in there on vacation mode until things change.


----------



## goldenry

great promos on tradesy this week


----------



## sanamarina

goldenry said:


> great promos on tradesy this week


What promos? I haven't received any notifications regarding any promos


----------



## Gennas

I had my Tradesy booth on vacation mode  and I just made two sales. One today and one the day before. Unfortunately,I already sold both items on PM and had not deleted them on Tradesy!!! Now the buyers are mad. I'm done with Tradesy and all the headaches. I will keep my vacation mode until they are taken over.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I had my Tradesy booth on vacation mode  and I just made two sales. One today and one the day before. Unfortunately,I already sold both items on PM and had not deleted them on Tradesy!!! Now the buyers are mad. I'm done with Tradesy and all the headaches. I will keep my vacation mode until they are taken over.


That's crazy! I've gotten questions on Tradesy about items when I've been on vacation, and often they are items I sold years earlier, either on Tradesy or somewhere else. I don't know how people are seeing them and why they don't know they aren't available.


----------



## GoStanford

Gennas said:


> I had my Tradesy booth on vacation mode  and I just made two sales. One today and one the day before. Unfortunately,I already sold both items on PM and had not deleted them on Tradesy!!! Now the buyers are mad. I'm done with Tradesy and all the headaches. I will keep my vacation mode until they are taken over.


Vacation absences trip me up.  I very occasionally list items on eBay and sometimes I forget to close the listings when I'm away.  I think it's easier for power sellers who are actively managing their storefronts on a daily/hourly basis.  For casual sellers like me, the vacation schedule sometimes gets in the way.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Vacation absences trip me up.  I very occasionally list items on eBay and sometimes I forget to close the listings when I'm away.  I think it's easier for power sellers who are actively managing their storefronts on a daily/hourly basis.  For casual sellers like me, the vacation schedule sometimes gets in the way.


Ebay is the only site I use where you have to end listings when you go on vacation. Most other sites have vacation holds, so you just click one button and all your listings are supposed to be unavailable for purchase. 

On Tradesy, I believe, you have to put in a date for when you expect to be back, and the listings automatically become active at that time. I remember once I made a sale on Tradesy a day or two before I was back so I'm wondering if they ended my vacation hold early.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Ebay is the only site I use where you have to end listings when you go on vacation. Most other sites have vacation holds, so you just click one button and all your listings are supposed to be unavailable for purchase.
> 
> On Tradesy, I believe, you have to put in a date for when you expect to be back, and the listings automatically become active at that time. I remember once I made a sale on Tradesy a day or two before I was back so I'm wondering if they ended my vacation hold early.


Yes, you are right. I had my vacation hold until July 11th, but it looks like Tradesy may have ended it early.


----------



## GemsBerry

Tradesy keeps messing up with listings. After they deactivated all listings by "technical glitch" a couple of months ago, I just got another email how all listings with _"more info required"_ will be deactivated because they need more details for authentication blah blah. In ALL my listings ALL detailed photos required for authentication are included with serials, closeups etc. When I click on any listing with more info required, it's trying to lower the price to their suggested price and that's all. I'm not doing it. Not to mention, the shop is on permanent vacation until THESE very "confused" employees are replaced. Their actions just keep hurting their business, already drew away many successful sellers.


----------



## GemsBerry

CS that I reached out copy-pasted again about "missing markers" in those listings. I asked which ones in every listing, bec everything is there. "our team", "our team"... none of your teams is in compliance with a grown-up company.


----------



## Gennas

OMG


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> OMG


you'll be fine as long as you have pics against the label. it also helps if you get an acceptance receipt from Fedex with weight.


----------



## GemsBerry

I was bugging CS to point out which auth markers are missing in my 20+ listings. So they went to look at it and reduced # to 5 listings including 2 Coach and 1 Kate Spade which are obviously made in China, so they need to see "made in china" stickers (ridic, isn't it?). They kept bugging me about 2 designer items AFTER I added all the codes in macro, but they failed to look at updated pics. Finally approved after back and forth emails. HUGE waste of time.


----------



## sanamarina

GemsBerry said:


> I was bugging CS to point out which auth markers are missing in my 20+ listings. So they went to look at it and reduced # to 5 listings including 2 Coach and 1 Kate Spade which are obviously made in China, so they need to see "made in china" stickers (ridic, isn't it?). They kept bugging me about 2 designer items AFTER I added all the codes in macro, but they failed to look at updated pics. Finally approved after back and forth emails. HUGE waste of time.


I got similar emails regarding my listings and all have original photos with close ups etc. 
But to make it worse, there is a seller that bluntly steals my photos and adds them to his/ her listings. He/she’s done that in the past twice. A couple of days ago, I noticed he/she did it again. I messaged no response. I reported all listings for copyright infringement saying that the seller is using my images. Nothing. The listings remained there with my photos. I contacted customer support, the customer representative was completely useless, told me he will contact the department that handles that. And I still haven’t heard from that. What the f….?! So it’s ok for someone to steal original images, and then sell who knows what. Most of the photos in this seller listings are stolen from other sellers, who sell the same items. But they send me stupid emails asking for more photos for listings that already have real photos?!
I can’t believe that Tradesy thinks it’s acceptable. And I can’t believe they haven’t  done anything. I’ll be bugging them until they have these listings removed.


----------



## whateve

sanamarina said:


> I got similar emails regarding my listings and all have original photos with close ups etc.
> But to make it worse, there is a seller that bluntly steals my photos and adds them to his/ her listings. He/she’s done that in the past twice. A couple of days ago, I noticed he/she did it again. I messaged no response. I reported all listings for copyright infringement saying that the seller is using my images. Nothing. The listings remained there with my photos. I contacted customer support, the customer representative was completely useless, told me he will contact the department that handles that. And I still haven’t heard from that. What the f….?! So it’s ok for someone to steal original images, and then sell who knows what. Most of the photos in this seller listings are stolen from other sellers, who sell the same items. But they send me stupid emails asking for more photos for listings that already have real photos?!
> I can’t believe that Tradesy thinks it’s acceptable. And I can’t believe they haven’t  done anything. I’ll be bugging them until they have these listings removed.


I think Tradesy thinks it is okay for sellers to use other people's photos. I think they believe that when you post photos on their site, they become their property.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> I got similar emails regarding my listings and all have original photos with close ups etc.
> But to make it worse, there is a seller that bluntly steals my photos and adds them to his/ her listings. He/she’s done that in the past twice. A couple of days ago, I noticed he/she did it again. I messaged no response. I reported all listings for copyright infringement saying that the seller is using my images. Nothing. The listings remained there with my photos. I contacted customer support, the customer representative was completely useless, told me he will contact the department that handles that. And I still haven’t heard from that. What the f….?! So it’s ok for someone to steal original images, and then sell who knows what. Most of the photos in this seller listings are stolen from other sellers, who sell the same items. But they send me stupid emails asking for more photos for listings that already have real photos?!
> I can’t believe that Tradesy thinks it’s acceptable. And I can’t believe they haven’t  done anything. I’ll be bugging them until they have these listings removed.


Horrible! At least on Poshmark they would remove stolen pictures and sometimes the whole account if it's fraudulent with listings full of other seller's images. But they would also ask you for original uncropped pictures to prove you took it. I guess it's an industry practice. They don't want to look at dates who listed it first, or they can't.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Horrible! At least on Poshmark they would remove stolen pictures and sometimes the whole account if it's fraudulent with listings full of other seller's images. But they would also ask you for original uncropped pictures to prove you took it. I guess it's an industry practice. They don't want to look at dates who listed it first, or they can't.


What if you didn't crop or edit your pictures? Lately I've been using the photos exactly as they were taken.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> That's crazy! I've gotten questions on Tradesy about items when I've been on vacation, and often they are items I sold years earlier, either on Tradesy or somewhere else. I don't know how people are seeing them and why they don't know they aren't available.


It happens to me occasionally on other sites. I think what happens is that someone googles what they're searching for, an old listing/item comes up and they send a message asking if you have more of that item. (Some day, I should ask one of them how they found me.)


----------



## BeenBurned

sanamarina said:


> I got similar emails regarding my listings and all have original photos with close ups etc.
> But to make it worse, there is a seller that bluntly steals my photos and adds them to his/ her listings. He/she’s done that in the past twice. A couple of days ago, I noticed he/she did it again. I messaged no response. I reported all listings for copyright infringement saying that the seller is using my images. Nothing. The listings remained there with my photos. I contacted customer support, the customer representative was completely useless, told me he will contact the department that handles that. And I still haven’t heard from that. What the f….?! So it’s ok for someone to steal original images, and then sell who knows what. Most of the photos in this seller listings are stolen from other sellers, who sell the same items. But they send me stupid emails asking for more photos for listings that already have real photos?!
> I can’t believe that Tradesy thinks it’s acceptable. And I can’t believe they haven’t  done anything. I’ll be bugging them until they have these listings removed.


See this post: 





						BeenBurned's Helpful Templates for Dealing with eBay Troubles
					

Over the years, I've posted various templates and email suggestions to use in cases of disputes, non-receipt claims, damages, etc.  Because many members have found these letters helpful, I thought it might be helpful to post a thread with various templates, designed as generic suggestions to be...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Somewhere on the website, it'll give the email address to which to send reports of infringement. (I've been successful in getting listings removed from Poshmark, Tradesy, ebay, and Bonanza. There have also been a couple of Google bloggers that used my pictures and Google is really strict about it. Google closed the bloggers' accounts!


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> you'll be fine as long as you have pics against the label. it also helps if you get an acceptance receipt from Fedex with weight.


Thank you!!! Yes, I spoke to Tradesy CS today and they can see the weight of the package when I dropped it off. They opened an investigation with Fedex. They can tell if this buyer is lying, because of the weight when it was delivered. She has been so shady. They also looked at my 15 year history selling on Tradesy and see I have never had one issue with any customers. All of my items are designer and brand new with tags. What makes me mad is the buyer doesn't give a crap that I will now be out of my item and $$$. Tradesy also read her messages to me. We both agreed how nonchalant she was about stating the box was empty. If I was a buyer and the box did not have my item I would have been upset. I would not just say" *Hey, I just got home.*" I took out the rest of her message, since she might view this site and I do not want to give other unethical people ideas. It's like this is no big deal to her and she knows how to work the system!! When I responded to her I said "OMG, I cannot believe this. I have been selling for over 15 years on Tradesy( now PM and other sites) and no one has ever stolen the item out of the box. I went back to that Fedex today, because I had to ship another package. I told the Fedex manager what happened and she said buyers do this to scam everyone. I always get a receipt and the actual weight. They also have me on video when I had dropped this off. This buyer found me on PM and wanted to buy some of my other high end items. I have blocked her now. I do not trust her. All I care about is getting my $$ or the item back. I will post an update on here. I took out most of my original message that I posted on here, because we have to be careful of scamming people that might try to do this to another buyer.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Thank you!!! Yes, I spoke to Tradesy CS today and they can see the weight of the package when I dropped it off. They opened an investigation with Fedex. They can tell if this buyer is lying, because of the weight when it was delivered. She has been so shady. They also looked at my 15 year history selling on Tradesy and see I have never had one issue with any customers. All of my items are designer and brand new with tags. What makes me mad is the buyer doesn't give a crap that I will now be out of my item and $$$. Tradesy also read her messages to me. We both agreed how nonchalant she was about stating the box was empty. When I responded to her I said "OMG, I cannot believe this. I have been selling for over 15 years on Tradesy( now PM and other sites) and no one has ever stolen the item out of the box. I went back to that Fedex today, because I had to ship another package. I told the Fedex manager what happened and she said buyers do this to scam everyone. I always get a receipt and the actual weight. They also have me on video when I had dropped this off. This buyer found me on PM and wanted to buy some of my other high end items. I have blocked her now. I do not trust her. All I care about is getting my $$ or the item back. I will post an update on here. I took out most of my original message that I posted on here, because we have to be careful of scamming people that might try to do this to another buyer.


glad you were able to recognize her on PM


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> What if you didn't crop or edit your pictures? Lately I've been using the photos exactly as they were taken.


Original uncropped pics are problematic, I guess. I also delete all recent images from my phone due to the lack of space, I only have great pictures taken by camera for older listings. But now I tend to use phone for quickie listings and after posting I remove them from the phone.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> glad you were able to recognize her on PM


Yes, me too!! I blocked her, because she had wanted to buy one of my other jackets. I then had a guest check buy one of my jackets, and I cancelled the sale. It could be her or one of her friends that will try to do the same thing. I will now be watching her on PM and look for her on Ebay. If I see my brand new jacket I will call the police and Tradesy.  I do not put up with people that steal.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Yes, me too!! I blocked her, because she had wanted to buy one of my other jackets. I then had a guest check buy one of my jackets, and I cancelled the sale. It could be her or one of her friends.


I've had a couple of sellers who behaved oddly on Posh....I'm saving their bags in my "likes" in case I see something else from them


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I've had a couple of sellers who behaved oddly on Posh....I'm saving their bags in my "likes" in case I see something else from them


That is a great idea!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> Thank you!!! Yes, I spoke to Tradesy CS today and they can see the weight of the package when I dropped it off. They opened an investigation with Fedex. They can tell if this buyer is lying, because of the weight when it was delivered. She has been so shady. They also looked at my 15 year history selling on Tradesy and see I have never had one issue with any customers. All of my items are designer and brand new with tags. What makes me mad is the buyer doesn't give a crap that I will now be out of my item and $$$. Tradesy also read her messages to me. We both agreed how nonchalant she was about stating the box was empty. If I was a buyer and the box did not have my item I would have been upset. I would not just say" *Hey, I just got home.*" I took out the rest of her message, since she might view this site and I do not want to give other unethical people ideas. It's like this is no big deal to her and she knows how to work the system!! When I responded to her I said "OMG, I cannot believe this. I have been selling for over 15 years on Tradesy( now PM and other sites) and no one has ever stolen the item out of the box. I went back to that Fedex today, because I had to ship another package. I told the Fedex manager what happened and she said buyers do this to scam everyone. I always get a receipt and the actual weight. They also have me on video when I had dropped this off. This buyer found me on PM and wanted to buy some of my other high end items. I have blocked her now. I do not trust her. All I care about is getting my $$ or the item back. I will post an update on here. I took out most of my original message that I posted on here, because we have to be careful of scamming people that might try to do this to another buyer.


It's smart to get the receipt with weight, you are covered. Of course, Tradesy as its their label and their responsibility will take some time to investigate. What I know it's about 2 weeks with UPS, should be similar with Fedex. After that time you should start bugging Tradesy to release your funds. It's Tradesy's problem to deal with the buyer, not yours. They can remove her account, file criminal charges, whatever. They are intermediaries and take a hefty commission for that to deal with issues. As for buyer, I don't like the story how she was out of town and the neighbor involved, then "box is empty". Could be a package pirate took it from the box, but you know what, I wouldn't buy if I know I'm going to be out of town and the box would be sitting on the street. Too many red flags.
And I'm like you, selling mostly high-end items and I have seen it all. Most recent one was "someone else charged my card but delivery address was mine". What's the point in that? To steal her package before she'd pick it up.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> It's smart to get the receipt with weight, you are covered. Of course, Tradesy as its their label and their responsibility will take some time to investigate. What I know it's about 2 weeks with UPS, should be similar with Fedex. After that time you should start bugging Tradesy to release your funds. It's Tradesy's problem to deal with the buyer, not yours. They can remove her account, file criminal charges, whatever. They are intermediaries and take a hefty commission for that to deal with issues. As for buyer, I don't like the story how she was out of town and the neighbor involved, then "box is empty". Could be a package pirate took it from the box, but you know what, I wouldn't buy if I know I'm going to be out of town and the box would be sitting on the street. Too many red flags.
> And I'm like you, selling mostly high-end items and I have seen it all. Most recent one was "someone else charged my card but delivery address was mine". What's the point in that? To steal her package before she'd pick it up.


Yes, I'm so glad I got the receipt with the weight. I always get a receipt and weight. I do the same with USPS and UPS. I feel the same way about this buyer. I had the jacket wrapped up in tissue in the box. I always like to wrap my items in tissue and package them up nicely, since they are higher end items. I had the jacket in a basic brown box.   There is no reason why someone would just tear open the box to take out this brand new jacket, unless she told her neighbor what was in the box. No where on the brown box did it say what was in the box or that it was a designer jacket. If a pirate took it from the box you would think it would have been cut open. When she nonchalantly messaged me saying "Hey, the box was empty" as if it's no big deal. It's a big deal to me, because this has never happened to me before. If I was in her position I would have been upset. She acts like it's no big deal. That makes me feel she has done this before. She thinks she will get to keep the jacket(and most likely resale it on PM or Ebay) and get her $$$ back. I'm so sorry you had to deal with a awful buyer too. I cannot believe your buyer said "someone else charged their card but the delivery address was theirs." She sounds like an idiot!!! I'm so glad we have this forum so we can all help each other. Tradesy said they would get back to me by Friday with an update. I will let you know what the outcome is. I did tell Tradesy CS that if I do not get my jacket back or my $$$ I will be contacting the BBB.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Yes, I'm so glad I got the receipt with the weight. I always get a receipt and weight. I do the same with USPS and UPS. I feel the same way about this buyer. I had the jacket wrapped up in tissue in the box. I always like to wrap my items in tissue and package them up nicely, since they are higher end items. I had the jacket in a basic brown box.   There is no reason why someone would just tear open the box to take out this brand new jacket, unless she told her neighbor what was in the box. No where on the brown box did it say what was in the box or that it was a designer jacket. If a pirate took it from the box you would think it would have been cut open. When she nonchalantly messaged me saying "Hey, the box was empty" as if it's no big deal. It's a big deal to me, because this has never happened to me before. If I was in her position I would have been upset. She acts like it's no big deal. That makes me feel she has done this before. She thinks she will get to keep the jacket(and most likely resale it on PM or Ebay) and get her $$$ back. I'm so sorry you had to deal with a awful buyer too. I cannot believe your buyer said "someone else charged their card but the delivery address was theirs." She sounds like an idiot!!! I'm so glad we have this forum so we can all help each other. Tradesy said they would get back to me by Friday with an update. I will let you know what the outcome is. I did tell Tradesy CS that if I do not get my jacket back or my $$$ I will be contacting the BBB.


I don't get receipts with weight because I have my packages picked up from my home.

Once I sold a batch of 4 pairs of jeans and the buyer claimed she only got 2. It turned out her roommate had taken them.


----------



## sanamarina

Gennas said:


> Yes, I'm so glad I got the receipt with the weight. I always get a receipt and weight. I do the same with USPS and UPS. I feel the same way about this buyer. I had the jacket wrapped up in tissue in the box. I always like to wrap my items in tissue and package them up nicely, since they are higher end items. I had the jacket in a basic brown box.   There is no reason why someone would just tear open the box to take out this brand new jacket, unless she told her neighbor what was in the box. No where on the brown box did it say what was in the box or that it was a designer jacket. If a pirate took it from the box you would think it would have been cut open. When she nonchalantly messaged me saying "Hey, the box was empty" as if it's no big deal. It's a big deal to me, because this has never happened to me before. If I was in her position I would have been upset. She acts like it's no big deal. That makes me feel she has done this before. She thinks she will get to keep the jacket(and most likely resale it on PM or Ebay) and get her $$$ back. I'm so sorry you had to deal with a awful buyer too. I cannot believe your buyer said "someone else charged their card but the delivery address was theirs." She sounds like an idiot!!! I'm so glad we have this forum so we can all help each other. Tradesy said they would get back to me by Friday with an update. I will let you know what the outcome is. I did tell Tradesy CS that if I do not get my jacket back or my $$$ I will be contacting the BBB.



Did you use a Tradesy label? I'm wondering because I also sell higher-end items, and all of my USPS packages above $500 require a signature. I also ship and insure packages with Fedex and they have the same policy - any package valued above $500 requires a signature. I don't understand why would a delivery driver  leave this package on a porch?...
I once had a buyer who contacted me and asked whether the bag I was selling came with a strap. I said yes. She was super happy about it purchased the bag. Later I got contacted by Tradesy cc saying that the buyer said there was no strap in the package. I knew the strap was there because when I packaged the bag, the strap was attached to the bag. The buyer said that when she received the package, it was severely damaged and that probably USPS stole the strap (she even sent pictures of the package to Tradesy cc). I didn't believe her for a second... you don't just inquire about a strap, and then the strap goes missing. It was a $3000 handbag. If I were stealing something, I would steal a bag and a strap, and not just a strap. I told that to Tradesy cc. I don't know what happened in the end, but they gave me my money for the bag. There are different types of scammers out there...


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> Yes, I'm so glad I got the receipt with the weight. I always get a receipt and weight. I do the same with USPS and UPS. I feel the same way about this buyer. I had the jacket wrapped up in tissue in the box. I always like to wrap my items in tissue and package them up nicely, since they are higher end items. I had the jacket in a basic brown box.   There is no reason why someone would just tear open the box to take out this brand new jacket, unless she told her neighbor what was in the box. No where on the brown box did it say what was in the box or that it was a designer jacket. If a pirate took it from the box you would think it would have been cut open. When she nonchalantly messaged me saying "Hey, the box was empty" as if it's no big deal. It's a big deal to me, because this has never happened to me before. If I was in her position I would have been upset. She acts like it's no big deal. That makes me feel she has done this before. She thinks she will get to keep the jacket(and most likely resale it on PM or Ebay) and get her $$$ back. I'm so sorry you had to deal with a awful buyer too. I cannot believe your buyer said "someone else charged their card but the delivery address was theirs." She sounds like an idiot!!! I'm so glad we have this forum so we can all help each other. Tradesy said they would get back to me by Friday with an update. I will let you know what the outcome is. I did tell Tradesy CS that if I do not get my jacket back or my $$$ I will be contacting the BBB.


That's a good point, pirates don't cut and neatly reseal packages. they rip it open and discard in the area. Keep us posted and good luck with Tradesy. Good idea about BBB, it always works though it takes time to submit forms.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> Did you use a Tradesy label? I'm wondering because I also sell higher-end items, and all of my USPS packages above $500 require a signature. I also ship and insure packages with Fedex and they have the same policy - any package valued above $500 requires a signature. I don't understand why would a delivery driver  leave this package on a porch?...
> I once had a buyer who contacted me and asked whether the bag I was selling came with a strap. I said yes. She was super happy about it purchased the bag. Later I got contacted by Tradesy cc saying that the buyer said there was no strap in the package. I knew the strap was there because when I packaged the bag, the strap was attached to the bag. The buyer said that when she received the package, it was severely damaged and that probably USPS stole the strap (she even sent pictures of the package to Tradesy cc). I didn't believe her for a second... you don't just inquire about a strap, and then the strap goes missing. It was a $3000 handbag. If I were stealing something, I would steal a bag and a strap, and not just a strap. I told that to Tradesy cc. I don't know what happened in the end, but they gave me my money for the bag. There are different types of scammers out there...


Sorry to hear about your buyer. also sounds fishy. I believe packages can get smashed but it's impossible for the strap just to fall out if it was attached to the bag. 
I use a bulletproof packaging for expensive bags - duster, bubble wrap, sealed plastic bag and more air pillows and paper wraps in the cardboard. Even if it smashed or soaked in the rain it should be fine.
As for my buyer she contacted me the next morning. She placed order at night and I just prepared the package, she asked to cancel the order next morning. Either buyer's remorse or her family member pulled that on her. I'm happy I haven't shipped the bag, it would be a nightmare to deal with the situation.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I don't get receipts with weight because I have my packages picked up from my home.
> 
> Once I sold a batch of 4 pairs of jeans and the buyer claimed she only got 2. It turned out her roommate had taken them.


Oh no, I'm so glad they found out her roommate had taken them.


----------



## Gennas

sanamarina said:


> Did you use a Tradesy label? I'm wondering because I also sell higher-end items, and all of my USPS packages above $500 require a signature. I also ship and insure packages with Fedex and they have the same policy - any package valued above $500 requires a signature. I don't understand why would a delivery driver  leave this package on a porch?...
> I once had a buyer who contacted me and asked whether the bag I was selling came with a strap. I said yes. She was super happy about it purchased the bag. Later I got contacted by Tradesy cc saying that the buyer said there was no strap in the package. I knew the strap was there because when I packaged the bag, the strap was attached to the bag. The buyer said that when she received the package, it was severely damaged and that probably USPS stole the strap (she even sent pictures of the package to Tradesy cc). I didn't believe her for a second... you don't just inquire about a strap, and then the strap goes missing. It was a $3000 handbag. If I were stealing something, I would steal a bag and a strap, and not just a strap. I told that to Tradesy cc. I don't know what happened in the end, but they gave me my money for the bag. There are different types of scammers out there...


Hi, yes I used the Tradesy Fedex label. I also take pictures of everything. I had to drop off another Tradesy package yesterday at Fedex and I told a picture of the package with the Fedex manager. She gave weighed it and gave me the receipt. She also took a picture of her taking the package with the receipt. I'm so glad you got your money back. Yes, I cannot believe how many unethical people are out there. It's so sad and upsetting!!!


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> That's a good point, pirates don't cut and neatly reseal packages. they rip it open and discard in the area. Keep us posted and good luck with Tradesy. Good idea about BBB, it always works though it takes time to submit forms.


Thank you!!! Yes, I will keep everyone posted. I will not let go of this until I either get my jacket back or money back.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear about your buyer. also sounds fishy. I believe packages can get smashed but it's impossible for the strap just to fall out if it was attached to the bag.
> I use a bulletproof packaging for expensive bags - duster, bubble wrap, sealed plastic bag and more air pillows and paper wraps in the cardboard. Even if it smashed or soaked in the rain it should be fine.
> As for my buyer she contacted me the next morning. She placed order at night and I just prepared the package, she asked to cancel the order next morning. Either buyer's remorse or her family member pulled that on her. I'm happy I haven't shipped the bag, it would be a nightmare to deal with the situation.


That is such a smart idea!!! I had never thought of using bulletproof packaging. I also use a duster, bubble wrap, air pillows for my handbags, designer shoes.... I had also sold a brand new pair of Christian Louboutin shoes that were $850 and that buyer got them last Thursday. She messaged me that same day and says they are gorgeous and she loves them. I had also packaged those in a brown box, inside the Christian Louboutin box, with bubble wrap and air pillows. She is a wonderful buyer and is not a liar and scammer!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I don't get receipts with weight because I have my packages picked up from my home.
> 
> Once I sold a batch of 4 pairs of jeans and the buyer claimed she only got 2. It turned out her roommate had taken them.


Roommate took it, just like that? At least she found out and let you know.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Roommate took it, just like that? At least she found out and let you know.


yeah, weird right? She was accusing me of things before she realized.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> yeah, weird right? She was accusing me of things before she realized.


I my experience, if a third party is involved (neighbor, roommate, concierge) any investigation with USPS is closed right away because they waive any  responsibility and go like it's unknown who took it.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> I my experience, if a third party is involved (neighbor, roommate, concierge) any investigation with USPS is closed right away because they waive any  responsibility and go like it's unknown who took it.


I think the roommate taped the box back up so it wasn't clear at first it had been tampered with. The sale was on ebay so I had bought a shipping label that showed the weight of the package. The weight proved there had been 4 pairs of jeans in there originally.

If the buyer uses a forwarding service, they won't win a not as described case since they weren't the first recipient of the item. There was a thread on here several years ago where someone had bought some linens and had them shipped directly to her cleaners. The cleaners found some damage but ebay closed the case in the seller's favor because she had had them shipped to a third party.


----------



## GemsBerry

If the item goes missing it can be due to the delivery service too, especially USPS. But here's a fresh story about UPS
"UPS driver delivered stolen Louis Vuitton shipments worth $187,000 to his own house"​








						UPS driver delivered stolen Louis Vuitton shipments worth $187,000 to his own house, prosecutors say
					

A UPS driver allegedly stole shipments of Louis Vuitton shipments worth $187,000 by delivering the company's packages to his house instead of their intended destinations.




					cwbchicago.com


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> If the item goes missing it can be due to the delivery service too, especially USPS. But here's a fresh story about UPS
> "UPS driver delivered stolen Louis Vuitton shipments worth $187,000 to his own house"​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS driver delivered stolen Louis Vuitton shipments worth $187,000 to his own house, prosecutors say
> 
> 
> A UPS driver allegedly stole shipments of Louis Vuitton shipments worth $187,000 by delivering the company's packages to his house instead of their intended destinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwbchicago.com


OMG I'm not surprised. What an idiot. So glad he got caught!!


----------



## Gennas

I have an update on my Tradesy issue. I called Tradesy CS yesterday to see if there was any update from Fedex. They said it could be another 5 days to get a response. I cannot believe what the Tradesy CS rep told me yesterday. He said that they have had 5 to 6 cases with customers saying either the item they bought was not in the box or packages have been lost. This is through Fedex and I guess USPS. He said this is happening for Tradesy orders.  I cannot believe he said this. In my 15 plus years selling I have never once had an item missing in a package that I have sold or any package that I have received. I have purchased items on ebay and PM before and this has never happened. This CS rep says that people see that it says Tradesy on the box, so they open it up and steal what's in there. He also said this is happening with the Real Real. I still don't trust my buyer. Why would someone open a brown box and steal a jacket. I told the CS rep that I better get my jacket back or my $$$$. I have the printed receipt that shows the weight when I dropped off the package at Fedex. He said the investigation will be able to see the weight of the package when it left the last Fedex hub. Has anyone else heard this? Now I really don't feel safe selling on Tradesy if they have had 5 to 6 issues of items not being in packages or packages missing in the past week.


----------



## Gennas

I'm so happy. I just heard from Tradesy CS and the buyer had lied!!! Fedex investigation looked at the weight when I had dropped off the package to Fedex. I had waited in line, they weighed the package when I gave it to them. Fedex then looked at the weight of the package when it was delivered and it was the same weight as when I dropped it off at Fedex. They just released my funds too!!! I knew I did not trust this buyer.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I'm so happy. I just heard from Tradesy CS and the buyer had lied!!! Fedex investigation looked at the weight when I had dropped off the package to Fedex. I had waited in line, they weighed the package when I gave it to them. Fedex then looked at the weight of the package when it was delivered and it was the same weight as when I dropped it off at Fedex. They just released my funds too!!! I knew I did not trust this buyer.


That's great news! I didn't realize they could or would weigh the package when it was delivered.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> That's great news! I didn't realize they could or would weigh the package when it was delivered.


Yes, I'm so happy!!! I didn't realize they could do that either.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> I'm so happy. I just heard from Tradesy CS and the buyer had lied!!! Fedex investigation looked at the weight when I had dropped off the package to Fedex. I had waited in line, they weighed the package when I gave it to them. Fedex then looked at the weight of the package when it was delivered and it was the same weight as when I dropped it off at Fedex. They just released my funds too!!! I knew I did not trust this buyer.


Congrats, it was worth all the efforts! I guess so, the buyer's behavior showed red flags, was out of town knowing the order is coming, neighbor picked up, "the box is empty" etc. I hope Tradesy bans her from the site. Did you ask them if they take care of such buyers-claimers?


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> Congrats, it was worth all the efforts! I guess so, the buyer's behavior showed red flags, was out of town knowing the order is coming, neighbor picked up, "the box is empty" etc. I hope Tradesy bans her from the site. Did you ask them if they take care of such buyers-claimers?


Thank you!!! Yes, they said they did research on this buyer. Fedex also did an investigation. I know she is banned from Tradesy now. I have blocked her from buying from me on PM.


----------



## Gennas

Everytime I go onto Tradesy I get an alert that I can sell on Vestiaire. Has anyone sold on Vestiaire before? I thought that site was only to sell International.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> Everytime I go onto Tradesy I get an alert that I can sell on Vestiaire. Has anyone sold on Vestiaire before? I thought that site was only to sell International.


I did have a couple of sales. The drill was you submit images for the listing and details for the authenticity that you can keep private (like receipt, hallmarks, only the stuff will see it). Then they approve. You set the desired price and they correct it to what they think is the market price. You need to huggle. Because after you list there's an offer button and buyers will send offers. Also VC will keep bugging you with notifications to reduce price after you listed.
The site allows comments on every item and messages with buyers. It's ok to send a message to someone who liked your item.
Payment is fast, 4 days after they authenticated and shipped to the buyer.


----------



## Gennas

GemsBerry said:


> I did have a couple of sales. The drill was you submit images for the listing and details for the authenticity that you can keep private (like receipt, hallmarks, only the stuff will see it). Then they approve. You set the desired price and they correct it to what they think is the market price. You need to huggle. Because after you list there's an offer button and buyers will send offers. Also VC will keep bugging you with notifications to reduce price after you listed.
> The site allows comments on every item and messages with buyers. It's ok to send a message to someone who liked your item.
> Payment is fast, 4 days after they authenticated and shipped to the buyer.


Thank you. I might try listing one item just to test it out.


----------



## Gennas

OMG there is a lady that keeps messaging my on Tradesy asking me to see if I can find a certain jacket. She saw that I have a lot of jackets for sale by this one designer. I replied to her message a week ago and said I would look to see if I still have that one. I thought I did. I travel so much for my job and I have not had time to look. She has now messaged me 8 times in less than a week. I would love to sell this jacket if I can find it. I think I might still have it, but I'm not sure. Now I'm getting concerned that she might be a problem buyer.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> OMG there is a lady that keeps messaging my on Tradesy asking me to see if I can find a certain jacket. She saw that I have a lot of jackets for sale by this one designer. I replied to her message a week ago and said I would look to see if I still have that one. I thought I did. I travel so much for my job and I have not had time to look. She has now messaged me 8 times in less than a week. I would love to sell this jacket if I can find it. I think I might still have it, but I'm not sure. Now I'm getting concerned that she might be a problem buyer.


She really wants the jacket, huh? People purchase particular items for different reasons. Sometimes someone had the item and lost it, or worn it to the bits and wants exactly the same one. Sometimes stylists purchase for clients and stuff for the movies. I have some weird sales of discontinued items in brand new condition, so I asked almost the full price and it was sold.


----------



## sanamarina

Did anyone else receive an email from Tradesy regarding moving listings to Vestiaire?


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> Did anyone else receive an email from Tradesy regarding moving listings to Vestiaire?


I would expect that, but no emails yet.
Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## sanamarina

GemsBerry said:


> I would expect that, but no emails yet.
> Can you post a screenshot?


Here it is.


----------



## whateve

sanamarina said:


> Here it is.
> View attachment 5588763


My letter is different. I'm not a "valued seller." I am invited to join the vip list before it fills up. Then they will move my listings for me.


----------



## sanamarina

whateve said:


> My letter is different. I'm not a "valued seller." I am invited to join the vip list before it fills up. Then they will move my listings for me.


Yeah, I have that part regarding joining the VIP list too. I read reviews about Vestiaire here on the forum, and business sellers are saying it's bad. Kind of concerning.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> Here it is.
> View attachment 5588763


Thank you. I have listings on VC too and had a couple of sales there. Not a great platform, but whatever, Tradesy is done.


----------



## sanamarina

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you. I have listings on VC too and had a couple of sales there. Not a great platform, but whatever, Tradesy is done.


Yeah, it says that they will close the website at the beginning of 2023. Despite all of Tradesy's problems, I feel kind of sad about it closing.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you. I have listings on VC too and had a couple of sales there. Not a great platform, but whatever, Tradesy is done.


What is the return policy on VC? Do they send the returns back to you?


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> What is the return policy on VC? Do they send the returns back to you?


On a positive note, VC doesn't allow returns, and the payment is released on the 4th day after the item is inspected in HQ and shipped to the buyer. Also commission is lower (12%).
These are the exact reasons why Tradesy sunk. Any returns in any condition can be tossed back on sellers. And payouts took up to a month. And that's for the highest commission in the self-resale.
More on VC's fees
"All items priced between $100 USD and $16,500 USD have a selling fee of 12%. Items below $100 USD have a fixed selling fee of $12 USD. All items priced above $16,500 USD will have a fixed selling fee of $2,000 USD."


----------



## GemsBerry

I got that VIP invitation as a pop-up on Tradesy too (I probably unsubscribed from their emails). I clicked "agree". Now I have accounts on both, we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Beauty2c

FYI.  Below is the email communication from Tradesy when I request to move my listings.

Tradesy will sunset in early 2023 but don't worry - we're here to support you through this transition!

We will make sure to send out communication to keep you in the loop for any major changes - but in the meantime - here are the important things that you should know:


*Closet Migration* - We will migrate your items onto the Vestiaire Collective platform for you once you sign up! Sign up and learn more about the merger here.
*Can I still sell on Tradesy? - *You can continue to sell on the Tradesy platform until you migrate your items later this year. 
*Site Credit and Earnings -* Make sure you're using your site credit and cashing out your earnings as soon as possible. Tradesy site credit can not be used on Vestaire Collective and therefore will not be migrated over, along with your Tradesy earnings. We will be sure to keep you updated and give plenty of notice as to when these features will no longer be available.
*What if I already have a Vestaire Collective account? *- You're already a step ahead! You can feel free to move over your items at whatever time is convenient for you!


----------



## Beauty2c

Beauty2c said:


> FYI.  Below is the email communication from Tradesy when I request to move my listings.
> 
> Tradesy will sunset in early 2023 but don't worry - we're here to support you through this transition!
> 
> We will make sure to send out communication to keep you in the loop for any major changes - but in the meantime - here are the important things that you should know:
> 
> 
> *Closet Migration* - We will migrate your items onto the Vestiaire Collective platform for you once you sign up! Sign up and learn more about the merger here.
> *Can I still sell on Tradesy? - *You can continue to sell on the Tradesy platform until you migrate your items later this year.
> *Site Credit and Earnings -* Make sure you're using your site credit and cashing out your earnings as soon as possible. Tradesy site credit can not be used on Vestaire Collective and therefore will not be migrated over, along with your Tradesy earnings. We will be sure to keep you updated and give plenty of notice as to when these features will no longer be available.
> *What if I already have a Vestaire Collective account? *- You're already a step ahead! You can feel free to move over your items at whatever time is convenient for you!


Just received a link to be on the VIP list. I guess we will just wait for the next step.


----------



## GemsBerry

Beauty2c said:


> FYI.  Below is the email communication from Tradesy when I request to move my listings.
> 
> Tradesy will sunset in early 2023 but don't worry - we're here to support you through this transition!
> 
> We will make sure to send out communication to keep you in the loop for any major changes - but in the meantime - here are the important things that you should know:
> 
> 
> *Closet Migration* - We will migrate your items onto the Vestiaire Collective platform for you once you sign up! Sign up and learn more about the merger here.
> *Can I still sell on Tradesy? - *You can continue to sell on the Tradesy platform until you migrate your items later this year.
> *Site Credit and Earnings -* Make sure you're using your site credit and cashing out your earnings as soon as possible. Tradesy site credit can not be used on Vestaire Collective and therefore will not be migrated over, along with your Tradesy earnings. We will be sure to keep you updated and give plenty of notice as to when these features will no longer be available.
> *What if I already have a Vestaire Collective account? *- You're already a step ahead! You can feel free to move over your items at whatever time is convenient for you!


Thank you for sharing. I like this "*What if I already have a Vestaire Collective account? *- You're already a step ahead! You can feel free to move over your items at whatever time is convenient for you!"
I hope it's automatic. As of now, I don't see any info about transferring listings from Tradesy on my VC selling page.


----------



## jmc3007

I can't stand VC desktop website, they haven't updated or supported this version for years now. Dead links happen all the time with error messages helpfully try to point out to use VC app instead. While the app is marginally better, it still looks like something from early 2000. Tradesy has served me quite well over the years (circa 2015), sure there were glitches and whatnots BUT overall, buyers found my closet and bought from my inventory rather consistently. Am worried about VC providing me with the same level of visibility, it all comes down to AI and Tradesy was running a better platform, not from the getgo but they eventually got to this level that VC couldn't match imo. It's such a pain that VC lacks automated means to copy and paste for rapid listings.

Anyone here knows if professional sellers' commission rate? I know they must accept returns but if non pro sellers get 12% commission, how much better do the pros get?


----------



## Gennas

How is this going to work? If the Vestaire headquarters are in the UK and we have to ship our items to them first? I'm confused? How to we ship international and go through customs? This seems like it will be a pain!!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Gennas said:


> How is this going to work? If the Vestaire headquarters are in the UK and we have to ship our items to them first? I'm confused? How to we ship international and go through customs? This seems like it will be a pain!!!!


VC already has authentication office in NYC, all qualified US orders go there first. I think they are gonna expand to West Coast and maybe open a bigger place here like in NJ.


----------



## GemsBerry

BTW VC has more control over pricing, this is quite different from Tradesy. VC tries to lower the price when you submit the item to them. So set the price higher and don't accept their low price, negotiate. Then once listed, the seller can only lower the price from the listed one, you can't go up again. So be careful with pricing.


----------



## sanamarina

GemsBerry said:


> BTW VC has more control over pricing, this is quite different from Tradesy. VC tries to lower the price when you submit the item to them. So set the price higher and don't accept their low price, negotiate. Then once listed, the seller can only lower the price from the listed one, you can't go up again. So be careful with pricing.


Whaaat?! You can't just set prices you want, you have to negotiate with them?!


----------



## sanamarina

jmc3007 said:


> I can't stand VC desktop website, they haven't updated or supported this version for years now. Dead links happen all the time with error messages helpfully try to point out to use VC app instead. While the app is marginally better, it still looks like something from early 2000. Tradesy has served me quite well over the years (circa 2015), sure there were glitches and whatnots BUT overall, buyers found my closet and bought from my inventory rather consistently. Am worried about VC providing me with the same level of visibility, it all comes down to AI and Tradesy was running a better platform, not from the getgo but they eventually got to this level that VC couldn't match imo. It's such a pain that VC lacks automated means to copy and paste for rapid listings.
> 
> Anyone here knows if professional sellers' commission rate? I know they must accept returns but if non pro sellers get 12% commission, how much better do the pros get?


I agree. I checked out VC for the first time maybe a year ago or so, and I hated the website so much that I never went back. I can't believe that a company that raised so much money can't hire decent programmers to fix their product. I mean user experience is as important if not more (because there are so many competitors) for sales as products sold themselves. 
By the way, since Tradesy announced that they were acquired by VC. My sales on Posh probably tripled. Seems like people are already looking for alternatives...


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> Whaaat?! You can't just set prices you want, you have to negotiate  with them?!


Yes, when you submit an item for sale you set the _desired _price. The listing doesn't become active until they pre-authenticate it by photos and they usually suggest a lower price to list. Don't agree or set the price higher from the beginning. 
Once listed VC will bombard you with notifications "lower the price" so they will let "likers" know. But I don't see benefits in this, there is an offer button, serious buyers will submit offers.


----------



## jmc3007

Gotta admit, it’s been at least a couple years since I last sold on VC, their commission during this time was maybe 25% or something?!? Then they ran promos where if you list certain brands they were seeking, you could get a special rate like 0% or v little. With Tradesy migration, I started looking at them again and now I see they’re at 12% with zero transfer fees, is that right? Does anyone remember how long they’ve been at 12%.

They’re trying to get me as a pro seller but their T&C terms list selling fees at 15%, which is higher than the retail rate of 12%. What gives? Is there gonna be a bait and switch?


----------



## Fullcloset

I have to list on Poshmark because I don't sell those high end designers. I have mostly middle class designers for ordinary folks. Plus alot of what I sell is under $100 *which this Paris based company clearly doesn't want. It will cost me $12 commission plus another $5 fee processing so $17 right off the top. On items priced under $30 that is more then half. Scarfs, belts, costume jewelry will not fit unless they are Chanel etc. Unbranded, altered and gently used are outside what they want and I have no receipts for the vintage clothes with designers that aren't even around anymore. Poshmark will have to be my new listing place *


----------



## Fullcloset

sanamarina said:


> Whaaat?! You can't just set prices you want, you have to negotiate with them?!


Lol yeah I don't have time or patience to deal with that from the platform itself. It sounds maddening and frustrating. Maybe if you have a few listings but I can't constantly battle with them on hundreds of uploads.


----------



## sdkitty

Fullcloset said:


> I have to list on Poshmark because I don't sell those high end designers. I have mostly middle class designers for ordinary folks. Plus alot of what I sell is under $100 *which this Paris based company clearly doesn't want. It will cost me $12 commission plus another $5 fee processing so $17 right off the top. On items priced under $30 that is more then half. Scarfs, belts, costume jewelry will not fit unless they are Chanel etc. Unbranded, altered and gently used are outside what they want and I have no receipts for the vintage clothes with designers that aren't even around anymore. Poshmark will have to be my new listing place *


Posh is the only place I'm selling now but there are also other options - Mercari, ebay.  I'm a small time seller too - not many items and not high priced


----------



## Fullcloset

sdkitty said:


> Posh is the only place I'm selling now but there are also other options - Mercari, ebay.  I'm a small time seller too - not many items and not high priced


I gave up Ebay a long time ago and quit Mercari when it started hounding me for personal info and w9 forms but thanks. I may just bundle some items and try Facebook Marketplace in my neighborhood. I don't like the personal interaction but at this point, I just want to clean out what I have. Selling is too much of a hassle now when you are more of a hobbyist.


----------



## GemsBerry

BTW this is the thread dedicated to VC experiences https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vestiaire-collective-experiences.770874/page-282#post-35308458
we may gradually move there once our listings are transferred.


----------



## AtomicLush

I tried to search, but could not find the answer. If I order a bag on Tradesy and it ends up coming from overseas, who pays the duty and customs taxes or fees on the bag? Tradesy charged me sales tax on the item, so I assumed it was coming from somewhere within the US, but that turned out to be not the case.


----------



## GemsBerry

AtomicLush said:


> I tried to search, but could not find the answer. If I order a bag on Tradesy and it ends up coming from overseas, who pays the duty and customs taxes or fees on the bag? Tradesy charged me sales tax on the item, so I assumed it was coming from somewhere within the US, but that turned out to be not the case.


Tradesy is a US platform as of now and you are not supposed to pay anything in top of what you see at checkout (price and your state sales tax). it means the seller pays duties (unlike eBay).


----------



## nicole0612

Are items listed on Tradesy now automatically listed on Vestiaire Collective? Thank you.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> Are items listed on Tradesy now automatically listed on Vestiaire Collective? Thank you.


Only if your current sale listings have migrated to VC then the sell function begins with VC, there won’t be a sell function on Tradesy. But if you haven’t transferred then you can still sell in Tradesy


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> Only if your current sale listings have migrated to VC then the sell function begins with VC, there won’t be a sell function on Tradesy. But if you haven’t transferred then you can still sell in Tradesy


Thank you! I haven’t listed anything in awhile, so I guess I will test it out and see.


----------



## GemsBerry

Just moved my closet to VC by invitation link. Now I have about 4 duplicate listings that I need to remove.


----------



## laurie00

GemsBerry said:


> Just moved my closet to VC by invitation link. Now I have about 4 duplicate listings that I need to remove.


When it gets moved to VC are the listings gone from Tradesy?  Keep us updated on how sales are on VC.  I've had a surge of sales on Tradesy the last couple weeks so not sure I want to move over to VC yet if I can no longer sell on Tradesy.  Wishing you sales on VC.


----------



## GemsBerry

It appears so, I can't even access my closet on Tradesy anymore, it redirects me to VC. even shortcut in bookmarks is VC now. so listings are not double listed.
VC has broader audience, I hope I get sales there for brands that are more popular in Europe like Nina Ricci and Loewe.
What really sucks is my sale history from Tradesy is gone, like I'm a new seller with only 3 sales on VC vs 100+ on Tradesy.


----------



## Love10014

Don't switch over until you have to - I just did and it's a mess. Didn't read far enough - its a flat $12 for any item under $100, so anything less than around $80 (15%) starts to get up there. Over $100 at 12% + $3 is fine however 3% over $100 can add up  I guess that's the way to look good with the 12% but still collect.

Site is slow, not the most organized - a little all over the place. Lots of broken links, multiple pages and link that are unnecessary, and the view of your listings is weird. Very limited options - as someone mentioned can only lower price or add pics, and some things are broken (I removed my lower dollar items and they show both in the removed and active secitons still.)

I will probably just leave a few items up over $80 but really not into this site at all - T has it's issues, but had a lot more flexiblitiy and was easier to use than this. I guess we will see how it goes in January...


----------



## GemsBerry

Love10014 said:


> Don't switch over until you have to - I just did and it's a mess. Didn't read far enough - its a flat $12 for any item under $100, so anything less than around $80 (15%) starts to get up there. Over $100 at 12% + $3 is fine however 3% over $100 can add up  I guess that's the way to look good with the 12% but still collect.
> 
> Site is slow, not the most organized - a little all over the place. Lots of broken links, multiple pages and link that are unnecessary, and the view of your listings is weird. Very limited options - as someone mentioned can only lower price or add pics, and some things are broken (I removed my lower dollar items and they show both in the removed and active secitons still.)
> 
> I will probably just leave a few items up over $80 but really not into this site at all - T has it's issues, but had a lot more flexiblitiy and was easier to use than this. I guess we will see how it goes in January...


True, way less flexibility. But that's on buyers' side too - no returns and no any BS after the qualified items passed inspection in HQ. Payment is on 4th day, not like one month later "maybe" on Tradesy. For high-end items it has more pros than cons.


----------



## whateve

I don't think I'll switch over. The only listings I felt comfortable having on Tradesy were cheaper items. Many are under $50 so they couldn't be returned but the higher commission on those makes it even less profitable. I wonder if I should just shut down my Tradesy shop now. I haven't made a sale since May.


----------



## laurie00

Love10014 said:


> Don't switch over until you have to - I just did and it's a mess. Didn't read far enough - its a flat $12 for any item under $100, so anything less than around $80 (15%) starts to get up there. Over $100 at 12% + $3 is fine however 3% over $100 can add up  I guess that's the way to look good with the 12% but still collect.
> 
> Site is slow, not the most organized - a little all over the place. Lots of broken links, multiple pages and link that are unnecessary, and the view of your listings is weird. Very limited options - as someone mentioned can only lower price or add pics, and some things are broken (I removed my lower dollar items and they show both in the removed and active secitons still.)
> 
> I will probably just leave a few items up over $80 but really not into this site at all - T has it's issues, but had a lot more flexiblitiy and was easier to use than this. I guess we will see how it goes in January...


Thanks for this. Just got the email inviting me to switch over but I think I'm going to hold off as long as I can -- Tradesy has all it's issues (the worst one being the returns for no reason).  I'd appreciate anyone letting me know how their sales are compared to when they were on Tradesy.  Thanks all.


----------



## jmc3007

Seller’s fee on VC now updated to 15% from 12%, the extra 3% is now “transfer fee”. It’s always the same game they play at the end of the day.


----------



## sanamarina

I'm confused. i just registered with Vestiaire to become a professional seller and they sent me their commission rates. It says that they offer lower commission rates for prof sellers. however, the doc they sent me states that the fee is 15%. And it seems like it's the same fee as for regular sellers. Is this false advertising?


----------



## jmc3007

sanamarina said:


> I'm confused. i just registered with Vestiaire to become a professional seller and they sent me their commission rates. It says that they offer lower commission rates for prof sellers. however, the doc they sent me states that the fee is 15%. And it seems like it's the same fee as for regular sellers. Is this false advertising?


VC increased their commission. For a while in the US, their rate was 12% with no transfer fee, I don’t know how long they’d been doing that, maybe another poster can chime in. Tbh their rates used to be even worse, around 25% maybe 4-5 years ago, I stopped selling with them a few years back so lost track of when rates changed. Just this month VC implemented a transfer fee of 3% while keeping commission @ 12%, bringing their all in rate to 15% for both retail and pro sellers. You’re right, under this scenario there isn’t a clear benefit to be a pro seller. The obvious question is will VC change their structure going forward? My guess is unlikely as eBay is keeping theirs at the same level as well. That said the days of 25% commission are long gone in such a competitive resell market.


----------



## Michelle1x

I just moved a ton of listings over from Tradesy to VC.  Whoa this really makes me appreciate Tradesy.
Does VC have any user experience designers?

Questions for all,
- How do you search within your closet on VC, say I moved 10 pair of Levis and I want to check that they are all there, the VC search just shows all Levi's people are selling - I want within my closet.

- Is there any kind of closet branding, like can I name my closet "Purple People Eater Closet" or something because all I see is the name on the profile and then it says it changes the shipping address.

- Nice that VC allows offers but it appears these do not carry through to your personal email?  Everything seems lumped under their "notifications" which includes a bunch of noise like "lower your prices now".

I had a good closet on Tradesy and a lot off people who bought from me over the years and on VC I feel completely lost with no branding.


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> How do you search within your closet on VC, say I moved 10 pair of Levis and I want to check that they are all there, the VC search just shows all Levi's people are selling - I want within my closet.


Are you a pro seller? If so you can use Catalogue Management function to search within your closet but it’s only available on website not app. Most important thing to keep in mind is VC app and website version are riffed with discrepancies, sadly been like this for years now. Their programmers can’t seem to be bothered.

I don’t believe catalog function is available to retail sellers


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> Is there any kind of closet branding, like can I name my closet "Purple People Eater Closet" or something because all I see is the name on the profile and then it says it changes the shipping address.


I’m afraid no such branding continuation is possible in VC, pretty much limited to your name or initials in your handle though you can and should say more descriptive in your bio page saying something like “Formerly known as Purple Rain’s closet on Tradesy”


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> Nice that VC allows offers but it appears these do not carry through to your personal email? Everything seems lumped under their "notifications" which includes a bunch of noise like "lower your prices now".


I find it annoying too, especially since buyer’s messages get mixed up in this clutter mess unless I constantly check the app. Really I only care when buyers message me and don’t want to miss those but unlike Tradesy when I used to get text messages, it’s a lot harder to wade through and no way to know instantly.

Years ago VC used the same notification system SMS but maybe it got too cumbersome but they’ve stopped. Now I’m forced back on VC but Tradesy was way way better as a platform. Lots of ppl may disagree w me but from a structural pov Tradesy managed to develop a superior infrastructure over the past few years.


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> I just moved a ton of listings over from Tradesy to VC. Whoa this really makes me appreciate Tradesy.
> Does VC have any user experience designers?


Bittersweet to acknowledge this fact isn’t it? I rue for those Tradesy days too, warts and all. VC platform is vibing AOL speed dialup era. Hopefully now with post merger Tradesy programmers will take a stronger lead. VC culture isn’t interested or vested in user experience, they never had to since those founding days. This plays a huge part as to why VC never really took off in the US after all these years. Their success in Europe could be attributed to mainly a captive audience - eBay or the alternative, and with first mover’s advantage, they got home turf but their success didn’t translate elsewhere.

I give VC credit for developing a strong back office infrastructure, not easy at all setting up shipping logistics with duties on a global scale. So unable to conquer America, VC acquired Tradesy instead.


----------



## Michelle1x

jmc3007 said:


> Are you a pro seller? If so you can use Catalogue Management function to search within your closet but it’s only available on website not app. Most important thing to keep in mind is VC app and website version are riffed with discrepancies, sadly been like this for years now. Their programmers can’t seem to be bothered.
> 
> I don’t believe catalog function is available to retail sellers


no not a "professional seller" - whatever that is.  I guess I will apply for that.

I moved my listings to VC yesterday and I am shocked about the functionality of this website.
You can't edit your listings after they are listed, and all price drops are PERMANENT?  What if a buyer messages you about dropping a price to buy, you do it, and they decide not to buy?

I can't even search my own listings?  What?
On your account page you can see your removed listings - they brought this over from Tradesy, but you can't access the listing itself, just see a tiny picture of something you sold or removed.  You can't retrieve the text of the sold listing.  Yikes


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> no not a "professional seller" - whatever that is.  I guess I will apply for that.
> 
> I moved my listings to VC yesterday and I am shocked about the functionality of this website.
> You can't edit your listings after they are listed, and all price drops are PERMANENT?  What if a buyer messages you about dropping a price to buy, you do it, and they decide not to buy?
> 
> I can't even search my own listings?  What?
> On your account page you can see your removed listings - they brought this over from Tradesy, but you can't access the listing itself, just see a tiny picture of something you sold or removed.  You can't retrieve the text of the sold listing.  Yikes


Like I said VC struggled in the US cuz user experience isn’t part of their ethos. It’s rather appalling that their platform is worse than eBay, takes a lot for me to say this!

You’d end up recycling listings over and over for all the reasons you mentioned, prices lowered but buyer didn’t follow through, unable to edit listings etc. their platform is extremely rigid.


----------



## laurie00

I really really wish I had read the comments from this weekend before I switched over today. I have 1100 listings and only 800 transferred over. From what I can tell there's no way to see what didn't transfer.  And what I read above, there's no way to search within your own closet so if you sell something somewhere else you can to go thru all the listings to find that item on VC to remove it. I'm not sure I'm long for VC --- as others have said, Tradesy had lots of flaws but seems so much better than VC with their website.


----------



## Michelle1x

laurie00 said:


> I really really wish I had read the comments from this weekend before I switched over today. I have 1100 listings and only 800 transferred over. From what I can tell there's no way to see what didn't transfer.  And what I read above, there's no way to search within your own closet so if you sell something somewhere else you can to go thru all the listings to find that item on VC to remove it. I'm not sure I'm long for VC --- as others have said, Tradesy had lots of flaws but seems so much better than VC with their website.


I have been messing with this all weekend and it has been a nightmare.  The worst thing is this is Oct 30.  All of this should have waited until Jan if possible.  My guess is Tradesy sellers will have maybe 10% of their typical Holiday sales this year.

As far as moving things - it APPEARS that Tradesy has turned the closets back on for those that transferred items.  This just happened today, I could not see my closet yesterday, it took me right to VC.  TODAY, my closet is back so I can see my listings and when I click on the item, it takes me to VC.
The things that didn't transfer are in your "Removed" tab at the bottom of your closet.

The next issue is the moved listings and how there is NO WAY TO EDIT THEM.
My transferred listings appeared to guess at new with tags, excellent, good etc condition.  Most of mine are wrong on VC.  But I can't change anything.  And then, the pricing.  I need to tweek the VC pricing but cannot.

In this day an age, what retail site allows NO CHANGES after listing?

I read that the Tradesy CEO will become the new COO and do all operations out of LA.  Thank GOD for that.


----------



## Michelle1x

jmc3007 said:


> Like I said VC struggled in the US cuz user experience isn’t part of their ethos. It’s rather appalling that their platform is worse than eBay, takes a lot for me to say this!
> 
> You’d end up recycling listings over and over for all the reasons you mentioned, prices lowered but buyer didn’t follow through, unable to edit listings etc. their platform is extremely rigid.


DO you know what the actual commission for VC is?  According to their help page, commission should be $12 for anything under $100, and 12% over $100 which would be ok, but it looks higher, the under $100's are $15.

The other problem after moving from Tradesy is the offers, which I like but if someone offers 30% below my Tradesy price that is too low because I assume no offers on Tradesy.

Again the problem comes up that I cannot change any prices after listing and if I delete the item I moved from Tradesy, just to create a higher price - the link from my Tradesy closet is gone and nobody will be able to find the item.

To add insult to injury, it looks like VC doesn't do any keyword search with google so you can't use google to search for specific items in Google shopping - which works with EVERY commerce site ebay, Etsy posh etc.


----------



## laurie00

Michelle1x said:


> DO you know what the actual commission for VC is?  According to their help page, commission should be $12 for anything under $100, and 12% over $100 which would be ok, but it looks higher, the under $100's are $15.
> 
> The other problem after moving from Tradesy is the offers, which I like but if someone offers 30% below my Tradesy price that is too low because I assume no offers on Tradesy.
> 
> Again the problem comes up that I cannot change any prices after listing and if I delete the item I moved from Tradesy, just to create a higher price - the link from my Tradesy closet is gone and nobody will be able to find the item.
> 
> To add insult to injury, it looks like VC doesn't do any keyword search with google so you can't use google to search for specific items in Google shopping - which works with EVERY commerce site ebay, Etsy posh etc.


Just looked this up last night because I wasn't understanding either. Under $100 it is $12 plus $3 transaction fee.  Over $100 it is 12% plus 3% transaction fee  

And I agree about the offers. 90% of my sales on Tradesy were full price. I have only received low offers on VC -- it's like Poshmark!!  And I would have to go in and make all new listings with higher prices to deal with all those low offers.  I'm just declining one after another since the price I had transfer from Tradesy was the price I wanted.  

I really really really wish I hadn't made the transfer until I had to in 2023.  Warning to anyone who hasn't done it yet.


----------



## Michelle1x

laurie00 said:


> Just looked this up last night because I wasn't understanding either. Under $100 it is $12 plus $3 transaction fee.  Over $100 it is 12% plus 3% transaction fee
> 
> And I agree about the offers. 90% of my sales on Tradesy were full price. I have only received low offers on VC -- it's like Poshmark!!  And I would have to go in and make all new listings with higher prices to deal with all those low offers.  I'm just declining one after another since the price I had transfer from Tradesy was the price I wanted.
> 
> I really really really wish I hadn't made the transfer until I had to in 2023.  Warning to anyone who hasn't done it yet.


yeah normally on posh if somebody makes me a 70% offer, I take it.  Also I don't have expensive designer bags on posh, commission is too high and the posh user community skews young.  

Somebody messaged me on VC to buy a New with Tags Longchamp Cuir for 60% of my ask.  You've got to be kidding!  
I will now need to recreate all bags listings for $100 more over there.

Yeah I cost myself a lot of money by moving my listings before Christmas.  Hopefully people see this.


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> DO you know what the actual commission for VC is?  According to their help page, commission should be $12 for anything under $100, and 12% over $100 which would be ok, but it looks higher, the under $100's are $15.


VC website info is outdated, their current commission structure is 12%+3% or 15% all in. it used to be that with Tradesy, their 3% transfer fee wouldn't apply if ppl use Tradesy cash to make purchases within the platform, however, that's not the case with VC. good or bad, you always have to to use your own separate funds to pay for purchases on VC.


----------



## jmc3007

laurie00 said:


> And I agree about the offers. 90% of my sales on Tradesy were full price. I have only received low offers on VC -- it's like Poshmark!! And I would have to go in and make all new listings with higher prices to deal with all those low offers. I'm just declining one after another since the price I had transfer from Tradesy was the price I wanted.


I've turned off the offer button in my closet, prolly best thing I ever did. I do negotiate with my buyers, but just like before on Tradesy, (my experience was remarkably similar to yours), only some buyers do this, gotta be honest, the majority of the times, they paid my list prices. I do keep pricing v competitive, and my inventory did move briskly so I wasn't just listing my stuff for display only.

was anxious about going rogue with no offer button, but my instincts proved right and while my sales have slowed down during this migration transition, I achieved my targeted prices for things I sold during the past month. I've been selling on Tradesy for 6-7 years so I had customer data to back up my instincts. my focus is on primarily US buyers, couldn't careless about the European buyers unless I have a rare special item. when non American buyers attempt to negotiate with me, I always point out the obvious but little understood fact that they have to pay for import duties/customs that VC charges during check out. 99% of the time, they abandon the purchase.

I do get a strong impression that Tradesy buyers fail to convert to VC new account holders once they clicked on the links. There's reason why the VC interface didn't take off with American buyers even though VC have been around in the US just as long as Tradesy had. the sooner VC management acknowledge this vulnerability, the quicker they can address the elephant in the room and pivot accordingly.


----------



## jmc3007

laurie00 said:


> I really really really wish I hadn't made the transfer until I had to in 2023. Warning to anyone who hasn't done it yet.


they're accelerating the conversion if I'm not mistaken. users won't be able to hold out much longer. I agree with your sentiment thought, management should have waited until January, generally a slower time compared to the last 2 months of the year. it wasn't well thought through, the Tradesy acquisition is between two private companies, it's not like they had to get sales on to their book by end of year. Migration was an utter failure with no one in charge and no extensive testing carried out beforehand


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> To add insult to injury, it looks like VC doesn't do any keyword search with google so you can't use google to search for specific items in Google shopping - which works with EVERY commerce site ebay, Etsy posh etc.


check your migrated items but I don't think that you'll find your closet items were properly classified like they were on Tradesy. the model name fell off from the designer brand. your Gucci bag is now just a Gucci generic leather item on VC, not Gucci GG Marmont like it was on Tradesy, hence why you can't see it on Google search results.

however, if you start a new listing from scratch on VC,  you'll be able to classify it properly.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> they're accelerating the conversion if I'm not mistaken. users won't be able to hold out much longer. I agree with your sentiment thought, management should have waited until January, generally a slower time compared to the last 2 months of the year. it wasn't well thought through, the Tradesy acquisition is between two private companies, it's not like they had to get sales on to their book by end of year. Migration was an utter failure with no one in charge and no extensive testing carried out beforehand


I got an email from Tradesy that says Tradesy is going away November 9.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> As far as moving things - it APPEARS that Tradesy has turned the closets back on for those that transferred items.  This just happened today, I could not see my closet yesterday, it took me right to VC.  TODAY, my closet is back so I can see my listings and when I click on the item, it takes me to VC.


I asked them not to move my listings to VC, as I already have all my listings there, and I have different prices for some items. so now they just removed most of my Tradesy listings (and will remove the rest soon I guess), and Tradesy buyers just don't see me on VC. even though Dylan from their business program earlier promised me that all the listings would be available till the beginning of 2023. 

maybe somebody knows some good new places where to sell? VC is useless, Tradesy is over, ebay is full of scammers, only poshmark still works for me


----------



## fashion_victim9

jmc3007 said:


> check your migrated items but I don't think that you'll find your closet items were properly classified like they were on Tradesy. the model name fell off from the designer brand. your Gucci bag is now just a Gucci generic leather item on VC, not Gucci GG Marmont like it was on Tradesy, hence why you can't see it on Google search results.
> 
> however, if you start a new listing from scratch on VC,  you'll be able to classify it properly.


that's sad. maybe I did good not letting them transfer me and making myself all my VC listings.


----------



## fashion_victim9

VC offers is a joke! a lot of lowballes, but even when someone makes a good offer and you accept it - it means NOTHING. offers are non-binding there, and most of ppl just don't pay after their offer is accepted.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> VC offers is a joke! a lot of lowballes, but even when someone makes a good offer and you accept it - it means NOTHING. offers are non-binding there, and most of ppl just don't pay after their offer is accepted.


Not only it’s non binding but VC uses your accepted offer against yourself by broadcasting to all liked tags what your lowest price is. You effectively lowball yourself with their offer algorithms.

I have a feeling that their offer button is gonna undergo some changes. Tradesy recognizes this flaw


----------



## laurie00

jmc3007 said:


> I've turned off the offer button in my closet, prolly best thing I ever did. I do negotiate with my buyers, but just like before on Tradesy, (my experience was remarkably similar to yours), only some buyers do this, gotta be honest, the majority of the times, they paid my list prices. I do keep pricing v competitive, and my inventory did move briskly so I wasn't just listing my stuff for display only.
> 
> was anxious about going rogue with no offer button, but my instincts proved right and while my sales have slowed down during this migration transition, I achieved my targeted prices for things I sold during the past month. I've been selling on Tradesy for 6-7 years so I had customer data to back up my instincts. my focus is on primarily US buyers, couldn't careless about the European buyers unless I have a rare special item. when non American buyers attempt to negotiate with me, I always point out the obvious but little understood fact that they have to pay for import duties/customs that VC charges during check out. 99% of the time, they abandon the purchase.
> 
> I do get a strong impression that Tradesy buyers fail to convert to VC new account holders once they clicked on the links. There's reason why the VC interface didn't take off with American buyers even though VC have been around in the US just as long as Tradesy had. the sooner VC management acknowledge this vulnerability, the quicker they can address the elephant in the room and pivot accordingly.


Thank you thank you thank you -- I didn't know there was a "no offer option".  I am going to go and look for the "no offer" button because otherwise I'm not taking these ridiculous offers.  I price higher on Poshmark knowing most things come thru an offer but always priced lower on Tradesy since they didn't. I didn't want to have to go in and redo all the listings (since we aren't allowed to make changes to the current listings) and make all the prices on VC the same as Poshmark prices.


----------



## jmc3007

laurie00 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you -- I didn't know there was a "no offer option".  I am going to go and look for the "no offer" button because otherwise I'm not taking these ridiculous offers.  I price higher on Poshmark knowing most things come thru an offer but always priced lower on Tradesy since they didn't. I didn't want to have to go in and redo all the listings (since we aren't allowed to make changes to the current listings) and make all the prices on VC the same as Poshmark prices.


Click on My Account on desktop site (not mobile), then under For Sale tab, left column shows your inventory, the right column shows My Offer Settings with #1 Receive price offers on all items, #2 Not to receive offers, and #3 Select items to receive price offer. default setting in every closet is #1


----------



## Michelle1x

jmc3007 said:


> Not only it’s non binding but VC uses your accepted offer against yourself by broadcasting to all liked tags what your lowest price is. You effectively lowball yourself with their offer algorithms.


Oh I didn't know that - good to know
Ridiculous


----------



## Michelle1x

jmc3007 said:


> Click on My Account on desktop site (not mobile), then under For Sale tab, left column shows your inventory, the right column shows My Offer Settings with #1 Receive price offers on all items, #2 Not to receive offers, and #3 Select items to receive price offer. default setting in every closet is #1


this just saved the day for me
all of mine are no offer now until I finally get around to relisting all my Tradesy items at 30% higher price to account for all these lowballs


----------



## Michelle1x

jmc3007 said:


> I have a feeling that their offer button is gonna undergo some changes. Tradesy recognizes this flaw


I'm glad tradesy recognizes this flaw but honestly, VC is so primitive I think the best thing is to completely start over, or start from the Tradesy platform and trash the VC platform which is where it belongs.  Today I got a 404 error when searching their "brand list" for Patagonia.  What?  This isn't a decade old transaction, I am looking for a brand name and the thing crashes, are you kidding me?

VC doesn't even know how to use keyword search algorithms... hello 1999 is calling.  And the worst thing for me, I can't even find or update my own listings.


----------



## Michelle1x

whateve said:


> I got an email from Tradesy that says Tradesy is going away November 9.


I also got that email which was the reason I migrated all my listings, but later I realized it simply meant you cannot add NEW LISTINGS to Tradesy.

I wish I'd kept my closet on Tradesy until after the holidays.  I screwed myself with VC.


Listing on Tradesy ends November 9th​Tradesy is becoming Vestiaire Collective. All of our listings, sellers, and shoppers are moving there, and the Tradesy site will close in early 2023.
*After November 9th, you can no longer create new listings on Tradesy.*
Selling is ending on Tradesy – but it's even better on Vestiaire Collective. Move your listings to Vestiaire Collective to keep selling.


----------



## Michelle1x

fashion_victim9 said:


> I asked them not to move my listings to VC, as I already have all my listings there, and I have different prices for some items. so now they just removed most of my Tradesy listings (and will remove the rest soon I guess), and Tradesy buyers just don't see me on VC. even though Dylan from their business program earlier promised me that all the listings would be available till the beginning of 2023.
> 
> maybe somebody knows some good new places where to sell? VC is useless, Tradesy is over, ebay is full of scammers, only poshmark still works for me


the new thing is Whatnot and live shows on Youtube (and Posh)- but I'm not interested in that and I don't think live shows work for luxury.  Live shows are more trendy, cheap items, impulse buys etc.  I was told some Coach and Kate Spade bags work for live shows - but only the commodity bags (less than about $75).


----------



## Michelle1x

On VC - See my profile->left menu Selling - is a little better user interface to find items I think


----------



## jmc3007

Sent an email with 20 items to their tech to fix erroneous model names. My migration took place about a month ago, at first there were no models assigned, now some of them have been manually overridden and added, but sadly with the wrong names! These coder bros (and they’re always bros I guarantee you) don’t know the difference between Fendi Peekaboo or 2Jours, Saint Laurent Sac De Jour and Book tote (which I thought was only a Dior model but what do I know). Now had the edit function been available, I could fix these stupid VC self inflicted errors myself so instead VC is paying several times over to have others try to clean up this mess over and over.

It’s beyond pathetic how they operate after 10 years or something. My VC account was created in 2015 same time as my Tradesy. Their platform can finally allow bulk photo upload as of last week, you know more than one at a time, BUT only on iPhone app, NOT iPad app or desktop. Seriously they’re making eBay look sophisticated with edit function. Yep 1995 is asking for their codes back, I know they’re a second hand platform but they shouldn’t have bought used codes too.


----------



## jmc3007

Michelle1x said:


> I'm glad tradesy recognizes this flaw but honestly, VC is so primitive I think the best thing is to completely start over, or start from the Tradesy platform and trash the VC platform which is where it belongs.  Today I got a 404 error when searching their "brand list" for Patagonia.  What?  This isn't a decade old transaction, I am looking for a brand name and the thing crashes, are you kidding me?
> 
> VC doesn't even know how to use keyword search algorithms... hello 1999 is calling.  And the worst thing for me, I can't even find or update my own


The good news is VC is keeping all Tradesy programmers, they already have a lot of work cutout for them, my guess is v soon there’ll be upgrades including edit, cuz why not eBay can’t be the only one with it. So discouraging when I get those 404 errors on desktop site. I agree that they shoulda kept Tradesy platform but that would have been impossible to integrate with back office logistics designed for global shipping.

The inventory search and management should be opened up to retail not just professional sellers, I feel your pain honestly. I suggest that you email VC as often as you can to request they open up this functionality called Catalogue Management to everyone on platform. In their mind they think regular sellers have 10 things max to list and not need this pro feature but they only hurt themselves in the long run. Sellers choose pro or retail status for all kinds of reasons, VC shouldn’t hold back features.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Michelle1x said:


> I also got that email which was the reason I migrated all my listings, but later I realized it simply meant you cannot add NEW LISTINGS to Tradesy.
> 
> I wish I'd kept my closet on Tradesy until after the holidays.  I screwed myself with VC.
> 
> 
> Listing on Tradesy ends November 9th​Tradesy is becoming Vestiaire Collective. All of our listings, sellers, and shoppers are moving there, and the Tradesy site will close in early 2023.
> *After November 9th, you can no longer create new listings on Tradesy.*
> Selling is ending on Tradesy – but it's even better on Vestiaire Collective. Move your listings to Vestiaire Collective to keep selling.


I did keep my closet, but it doesn't exist anymore. first they removed some of my listings, and connected some of them to VC (though I refused to do it several times). I can't reach my closet, I can't see removed items (only a few that I can reach through messages), and I can't restore or edit removed listings. Tradesy's dead.


----------



## laurie00

jmc3007 said:


> Sent an email with 20 items to their tech to fix erroneous model names. My migration took place about a month ago, at first there were no models assigned, now some of them have been manually overridden and added, but sadly with the wrong names! These coder bros (and they’re always bros I guarantee you) don’t know the difference between Fendi Peekaboo or 2Jours, Saint Laurent Sac De Jour and Book tote (which I thought was only a Dior model but what do I know). Now had the edit function been available, I could fix these stupid VC self inflicted errors myself so instead VC is paying several times over to have others try to clean up this mess over and over.
> 
> It’s beyond pathetic how they operate after 10 years or something. My VC account was created in 2015 same time as my Tradesy. Their platform can finally allow bulk photo upload as of last week, you know more than one at a time, BUT only on iPhone app, NOT iPad app or desktop. Seriously they’re making eBay look sophisticated with edit function. Yep 1995 is asking for their codes back, I know they’re a second hand platform but they shouldn’t have bought used codes too.


I think I'm going to send them an email letting them know about all the errors that transferred over -- model names wrong, colors wrong, sizes wrong . . . Without the ability to fix those listings, is VC going to hold us accountable for sales made with incorrect info due to their transfer of data? I would suggest we all send emails about this and hope maybe someone from Tradesy gets involved. Plan to send to Tradesy as well.  I have over 1100 listings -- I can't go thru and alert them to every error on all these listings.


----------



## sanamarina

I spoke to Tradesy CC yesterday. I was told that beginning December they won't accept orders on Tradesy anymore. Basically they are not even going to wait until 2023. Makes me so sad. I still haven't moved my listings to VC because I hate their platform so much, it's so outdated! 
Is anyone here a Pro seller on VC? Is it true that they give buyers 14 DAYS to return items? It just seems like too much.


----------



## laurie00

laurie00 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you -- I didn't know there was a "no offer option".  I am going to go and look for the "no offer" button because otherwise I'm not taking these ridiculous offers.  I price higher on Poshmark knowing most things come thru an offer but always priced lower on Tradesy since they didn't. I didn't want to have to go in and redo all the listings (since we aren't allowed to make changes to the current listings) and make all the prices on VC the same as Poshmark prices.


After I turned off the "no offer option" I've had 3 sales this week.  Best thing I did.  I'm not a fan of the FedEx shipping policy. Rarely used them with Tradesy because always took longer than USPS and seeing that is the case with VC as well.


----------



## fashion_victim9

sanamarina said:


> I spoke to Tradesy CC yesterday. I was told that beginning December they won't accept orders on Tradesy anymore. Basically they are not even going to wait until 2023. Makes me so sad. I still haven't moved my listings to VC because I hate their platform so much, it's so outdated!
> Is anyone here a Pro seller on VC? Is it true that they give buyers 14 DAYS to return items? It just seems like too much.


14 days??? Good reason not to become a pro. the only thing I liked about VC was their non return policy


----------



## Michelle1x

laurie00 said:


> After I turned off the "no offer option" I've had 3 sales this week.  Best thing I did.  I'm not a fan of the FedEx shipping policy. Rarely used them with Tradesy because always took longer than USPS and seeing that is the case with VC as well.


I moved my closet 2 weeks ago and I haven't sold anything on VC at all, but I was not a big seller on Tradesy either.  Still, I'm sure people looking for my stuff won't find it on VC.  Normally I would have sold 4 or 5 items on Tradesy in this period.

What I liked about Tradesy was it was low maintenance.  VC is more like Poshmark with all this chatter - "can you model this" and offers and whatnot.  Too much noise.

I had $200 sitting in my Tradesy balance and I requested a cash out 3 days ago and got it today- so they are aggressively pushing people off the Tradesy platform.

Fortunately I am selling a bunch on other platforms, so mostly what I need to do on VC is delete listings.
Finally I discovered if I go to VC "see my profile", right menu "selling" and "sort by price" - I can actually find things to delete them - since I have a spreadsheet of my listings I can sort by price.

I guess ebay can feel secure as the dominant e-commerce platform for the time being.


----------



## Michelle1x

laurie00 said:


> I think I'm going to send them an email letting them know about all the errors that transferred over -- model names wrong, colors wrong, sizes wrong . . . Without the ability to fix those listings, is VC going to hold us accountable for sales made with incorrect info due to their transfer of data? I would suggest we all send emails about this and hope maybe someone from Tradesy gets involved. Plan to send to Tradesy as well.  I have over 1100 listings -- I can't go thru and alert them to every error on all these listings.


A lot of the wrong sizes happened BEFORE the VC move though.  At least, that's what happened to my listings.  It was all clothes, if you had a women's size 12 in jeans, Tradesy changed it to a Large - things like that.  Happened a few mos ago.


----------



## sanamarina

Michelle1x said:


> I moved my closet 2 weeks ago and I haven't sold anything on VC at all, but I was not a big seller on Tradesy either.  Still, I'm sure people looking for my stuff won't find it on VC.  Normally I would have sold 4 or 5 items on Tradesy in this period.
> 
> What I liked about Tradesy was it was low maintenance.  VC is more like Poshmark with all this chatter - "can you model this" and offers and whatnot.  Too much noise.
> 
> I had $200 sitting in my Tradesy balance and I requested a cash out 3 days ago and got it today- so they are aggressively pushing people off the Tradesy platform.
> 
> Fortunately I am selling a bunch on other platforms, so mostly what I need to do on VC is delete listings.
> Finally I discovered if I go to VC "see my profile", right menu "selling" and "sort by price" - I can actually find things to delete them - since I have a spreadsheet of my listings I can sort by price.
> 
> I guess ebay can feel secure as the dominant e-commerce platform for the time being.


Did you move your listings to VC manually?
I missed my appointment from more than a month ago to move my listings, and now can’t make a new appointment. Also can’t find an option to migrate my listings to VC anywhere…


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> 14 days??? Good reason not to become a pro. the only thing I liked about VC was their non return policy


Yes that’s the policy though I get the impression that returned items go back to VC closets like the old days with Tradesy if buyers just change their mind outside of items being non compliant. 14 days came from EU wide retail policy, but being an American subsidiary, VC may have to tweak this a bit, they realize it’s not the same law here.


----------



## jmc3007

laurie00 said:


> After I turned off the "no offer option" I've had 3 sales this week.  Best thing I did.  I'm not a fan of the FedEx shipping policy. Rarely used them with Tradesy because always took longer than USPS and seeing that is the case with VC as well.


Yep, just stick to your guns, you know your buyers best. Honestly our customer base is still mostly US, doesn’t pay to cater to EU crowd. Every time a non US buyer tries to negotiate, I flat out tell them that VC will add on import duty equal approx 20% during checkout so don’t bother. I can see a lot ppl are interested in my items though new but no longer for sale, maybe a couple seasons past etc, but too bad, I’m not bending.

And congrats on the recent sales!


----------



## jmc3007

sanamarina said:


> Did you move your listings to VC manually?
> I missed my appointment from more than a month ago to move my listings, and now can’t make a new appointment. Also can’t find an option to migrate my listings to VC anywhere…


Reach out to Tradesy cs and they should be able to provide you with link to migrate. Unless you have loads, maybe better to recreate cleaner listings on VC. Only problems after the move anyway


----------



## sanamarina

Has anyone applied to become a professional seller on Vestiaire? If yes, how long did it take you to hear back from them?


----------



## GemsBerry

Suggestion: now thread can be renamed to *"Anyone Ever Buy and/or Sell on VC (formerly Tradesy)".*

Does anybody have problems with labels? I sold last time few months ago, nothing changed since on my side. I can't download label now, it says my zip is incorrect, it is of course correct. no matter how I try to type my address it doesn't allow me to verify. Then the page changed to Korean language. Glitchy like hell. I contacted CS bec I need to ship ASAP.


----------



## sanamarina

GemsBerry said:


> Suggestion: now thread can be renamed to *"Anyone Ever Buy and/or Sell on VC (formerly Tradesy)".*
> 
> Does anybody have problems with labels? I sold last time few months ago, nothing changed since on my side. I can't download label now, it says my zip is incorrect, it is of course correct. no matter how I try to type my address it doesn't allow me to verify. Then the page changed to Korean language. Glitchy like hell. I contacted CS bec I need to ship ASAP.


I don't have a problem with labels, but every time I try to contact chat and click on chat on their website, it also switches to Korean. The website is super buggy. I also had a problem logging in, I changed my password and it worked. 
Did you try downloading your labels through your email? When you make a sale, there is a link to download a label. Maybe it will work for you that way. Also maybe try using Chrome...


----------



## jmc3007

GemsBerry said:


> Suggestion: now thread can be renamed to *"Anyone Ever Buy and/or Sell on VC (formerly Tradesy)".*
> 
> Does anybody have problems with labels? I sold last time few months ago, nothing changed since on my side. I can't download label now, it says my zip is incorrect, it is of course correct. no matter how I try to type my address it doesn't allow me to verify. Then the page changed to Korean language. Glitchy like hell. I contacted CS bec I need to ship ASAP.


Is your item supposed to be direct ship? I experienced something similar over Black Friday. My item was supposed to be direct ship as called out on my listing per VC, but wasn’t able print due to error message that had something to do with the buyer’s state mismatch per FedEx. Maybe the buyer put in wrong state or zip code. Managed to print one out eventually and the label was intended for VC HQ for verification not direct to buyer. Item arrived at VC but problem was it wasn’t forwarded to authentication dept, it just sat in their warehouse unassigned. Several days later buyer dm’ed me asking for tracking, I chatted with cs and got it sorted.

Their shipping label system is all order the place, sometimes it’s FedEx Ground/Home but other times it’s Express. The former is operated by FedEx franchisees only, while Express is owned and operated by FedEx. Scheduling for pickups is problematic as a result.

Don’t get me started on their IT which is extremely limited in scope and buggy. VC couldn’t find traction in US and so ended buying Tradesy instead for market share after 8-9 years. There is a reason why they failed. Their desktop website feels like a completely different beast from their app as in 3rd vs 2nd world


----------



## Fullcloset

GemsBerry said:


> Suggestion: now thread can be renamed to *"Anyone Ever Buy and/or Sell on VC (formerly Tradesy)".*
> 
> Does anybody have problems with labels? I sold last time few months ago, nothing changed since on my side. I can't download label now, it says my zip is incorrect, it is of course correct. no matter how I try to type my address it doesn't allow me to verify. Then the page changed to Korean language. Glitchy like hell. I contacted CS bec I need to ship ASAP.


Tradesy is over. I tried adjusting a price and it goes into drafts and won't relist.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> I don't have a problem with labels, but every time I try to contact chat and click on chat on their website, it also switches to Korean. The website is super buggy. I also had a problem logging in, I changed my password and it worked.
> Did you try downloading your labels through your email? When you make a sale, there is a link to download a label. Maybe it will work for you that way. Also maybe try using Chrome...


I also used chats before and I was disconnected in the middle. The link for label was redirecting me to correct my address which didn't need correction. I emailed CS and they fixed the label, I downloaded it. Funny that they changed my name, not zip. They know how to work around their bugs, I guess.


----------



## GemsBerry

Fullcloset said:


> Tradesy is over. I tried adjusting a price and it goes into drafts and won't relist.


Yes, it's on VC already. Once transferred you can only have one closet on VC. Their site was not _that _glitchy before integrating Tradesy.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> Is your item supposed to be direct ship? I experienced something similar over Black Friday. My item was supposed to be direct ship as called out on my listing per VC, but wasn’t able print due to error message that had something to do with the buyer’s state mismatch per FedEx. Maybe the buyer put in wrong state or zip code. Managed to print one out eventually and the label was intended for VC HQ for verification not direct to buyer. Item arrived at VC but problem was it wasn’t forwarded to authentication dept, it just sat in their warehouse unassigned. Several days later buyer dm’ed me asking for tracking, I chatted with cs and got it sorted.
> 
> Their shipping label system is all order the place, sometimes it’s FedEx Ground/Home but other times it’s Express. The former is operated by FedEx franchisees only, while Express is owned and operated by FedEx. Scheduling for pickups is problematic as a result.
> 
> Don’t get me started on their IT which is extremely limited in scope and buggy. VC couldn’t find traction in US and so ended buying Tradesy instead for market share after 8-9 years. There is a reason why they failed. Their desktop website feels like a completely different beast from their app as in 3rd vs 2nd world


Def on VC side. It was direct ship too, the first direct for me on their site because I usually sell something required authentication in HQ and use Fedex labels. CS fixed my label by changing my name by swapping last and first name (not zip). I wonder if it was one time issue or it will happen every time I need a label for direct. The label was USPS Priority, I guess they don't want to use Fedex for cheaper items. 
As for IT it just got worse after integration with Tradesy. I need to contact VC and ask to correct mistakes in items they transferred with wrong names, colors etc. Because VC will hold it against you and either won't approve your item and return it to you or - wait for it - will ask for further discount/price adjustment to the buyer for incorrect description (I just read such a story on Vestiaire thread here). It's in our best interests to go over each item and bug them until everything is correct.


----------



## sanamarina

Vestiaire is a sh..show, I'm just so mad! Their customer care is completely useless!
I sold multiple items already on VC, which is good. Three days ago, I'm getting an email that they received my sale (a belt) and it would be going through their authentication control. The problem is I haven't even shipped that item to them yet. I thought it was some glitch and that they would correct it. The next day, they sent me an email that the item went through their quality control and was approved, and the day after they issued me a payment for it. I just shipped the belt yesterday! It won't be at Vestiaire until Monday! How the hell did a belt that they never even received go through their authentication?! I contacted their customer care (by the way I had to create a new VC account to just chat with them, because they haven't replied in another chat I had with them for days). So anyway, CC told me they would investigate and get back to me. Today they just told me that according to their records it all looks good and that the belt went through their authentication and was approved, and that's why they issued a payment. A belt that they NEVER received!! 
And then I have a bag that's been sitting at their authentication for days. I think they probably confused the bag and the belt. I don't know what's going on...  There is no real person to speak on the phone. 
Basically, selling here is all good until you run into an issue. And then you are on your own, because their CC is a joke.


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> Vestiaire is a sh..show, I'm just so mad! Their customer care is completely useless!
> I sold multiple items already on VC, which is good. Three days ago, I'm getting an email that they received my sale (a belt) and it would be going through their authentication control. The problem is I haven't even shipped that item to them yet. I thought it was some glitch and that they would correct it. The next day, they sent me an email that the item went through their quality control and was approved, and the day after they issued me a payment for it. I just shipped the belt yesterday! It won't be at Vestiaire until Monday! How the hell did a belt that they never even received go through their authentication?! I contacted their customer care (by the way I had to create a new VC account to just chat with them, because they haven't replied in another chat I had with them for days). So anyway, CC told me they would investigate and get back to me. Today they just told me that according to their records it all looks good and that the belt went through their authentication and was approved, and that's why they issued a payment. A belt that they NEVER received!!
> And then I have a bag that's been sitting at their authentication for days. I think they probably confused the bag and the belt. I don't know what's going on...  There is no real person to speak on the phone.
> Basically, selling here is all good until you run into an issue. And then you are on your own, because their CC is a joke.


Oh no. It really looks like they confused these 2. and one of the reason can be that their labels is a mess now and they can't identify which is which. I would keep bugging them about bag, if they say belt is fine then it would be fine for me.


----------



## sanamarina

GemsBerry said:


> Oh no. It really looks like they confused these 2. and one of the reason can be that their labels is a mess now and they can't identify which is which. I would keep bugging them about bag, if they say belt is fine then it would be fine for me.


Honestly, I don’t even know who to bug there. I sent all the info in a chat, and they just don’t respond. They literally disappear for days, then send some bs general message and then gone again. No actual help whatsoever. I read reviews on trustpilot, it seems it’s a norm for them to not reply. There are so many 1 star reviews that complain about their CS. At this point I don’t know what to do. If they don’t sort it out by the end of the next week, I’m seriously considering contacting someone through LinkedIn


----------



## GemsBerry

sanamarina said:


> Honestly, I don’t even know who to bug there. I sent all the info in a chat, and they just don’t respond. They literally disappear for days, then send some bs general message and then gone again. No actual help whatsoever. I read reviews on trustpilot, it seems it’s a norm for them to not reply. There are so many 1 star reviews that complain about their CS. At this point I don’t know what to do. If they don’t sort it out by the end of the next week, I’m seriously considering contacting someone through LinkedIn


It's normal, unfortunately. They ghosted me in the middle of chat before. Now I use online contact form, for some reason it works better in the middle of the night, when some UK team (I assume) is working. US team who's available for chat during daytime are the ones who hang on you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> Suggestion: now thread can be renamed to *"Anyone Ever Buy and/or Sell on VC (formerly Tradesy)".*
> 
> Does anybody have problems with labels? I sold last time few months ago, nothing changed since on my side. I can't download label now, it says my zip is incorrect, it is of course correct. no matter how I try to type my address it doesn't allow me to verify. Then the page changed to Korean language. Glitchy like hell. I contacted CS bec I need to ship ASAP.



yes, same problem. it says:
Oops! Something went wrong with creating your shipping label.​Your billing information appears to be incorrect or incomplete.​The postcode you entered appears to be incorrect. Please check your billing address.

everything is correct and as usual on my end. trying to contact VC through chat and contact form on site - it's been 20 hours, still no answer, and my buyer needs her purchase asap


----------



## fashion_victim9

also how do you deal with their chat? they used to react within minutes, and now I don't have an option to start a new conversation there, it's always an old one with all previous communication, and they ignore it for days.


----------



## fashion_victim9

girls, please help. maybe any of you knows how to start a new chat? I only see my old chat in the app, and when I use Chrome - I click on Chat button, nothing happens. is there any way to start brand new chat like it used to be? they used to answer there very quickly. I sent them like 5 e-mails through form on site and sent dozen of messages to chat - no reply for the last 24 hours. still can't print a label and going to lose a sale


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> yes, same problem. it says:
> Oops! Something went wrong with creating your shipping label.​Your billing information appears to be incorrect or incomplete.​The postcode you entered appears to be incorrect. Please check your billing address.
> 
> everything is correct and as usual on my end. trying to contact VC through chat and contact form on site - it's been 20 hours, still no answer, and my buyer needs her purchase asap


Don't worry, it looks like they know it's their glitch and it has nothing to do with us changing zip or anything in billing because it's all correct. Chats suck, I was constantly hang on. Try contact form on their site. And as I found out, sending email at night is better as EU team is more responsive, they sent me label within an hour. Immediate help via chat would be nice, but it's mostly broken. Still you can try the app or different browser. They will send you a label eventually, it's just 1 day delay max.


----------



## jmc3007

VC is a complete cluster** this week for me, it’s like their coders went to town with new releases that never underwent testing. It HAD EVERYTHING TO DO with shipping labels. A public service announcement to record all your tracking info in case you need them.

I shipped out several direct items and none of them were picked up by their tracking system. The labels were good, no problem with printing but the first sign of trouble emerged after I dropped off a parcel at Walgreens for FedEx for pickup on Monday. Got my my text receipt but by Sunday I didn’t see any status change to my shipped item like I normally would. VC didn’t record that I printed the label or that tracking went live. How odd I thought so I flagged the tracking on my FedEx app to follow up. I had several more items to go out for Monday, all were also direct ship except for one to VC Brooklyn for authentication, my weekend parcel still didn’t go live on VC and neither did the additional parcels that FedEx picked up Monday morning. I had a bad feeling that something wasn’t right to I started tracking all the FedEx labels I printed. The only tracking my dashboard picked up was the item sent for authentication but all the other packages under direct ship stayed MIA. Meanwhile VC was sending me these somewhat aggressive emails twice a day reminding me to ship my items. I just wanted to scream “ I DID SHIP ALL MY ITEMS YOU TWIT”

I managed to raise and escalate the issue and by Tuesday, VC had linked my items with their trackings. But what if I hadn’t recorded my own tracking links to prove to them that their system had a complete meltdown? I’m sure I wasn’t the only seller with issues over the weekend. I never had to record my own tracking details before with Tradesy.

Word to the wise, document everything on VC. Now do you see why they never had any traction with US buyers and sellers?


----------



## jmc3007

sanamarina said:


> Honestly, I don’t even know who to bug there. I sent all the info in a chat, and they just don’t respond. They literally disappear for days, then send some bs general message and then gone again. No actual help whatsoever. I read reviews on trustpilot, it seems it’s a norm for them to not reply. There are so many 1 star reviews that complain about their CS. At this point I don’t know what to do. If they don’t sort it out by the end of the next week, I’m seriously considering contacting someone through LinkedIn


This is v typical French, they are all talkers but not doers. They are rigid and inflexible, cs will chase up and down every outstanding item in the problem queue to inform you of your outstanding issues, but they don’t actually bring results or resolutions, it’s just the antithesis of American cs. I’m not saying that American cs is walk on the beach either, it’s just a different way of dealing. It’s frustrating and drives me bat** crazy as they did number on me all those years ago when I lived in Paris.

I think it’s a smidgen of help that I have pro status and was able to reach their dedicated email support. Quite frankly, they shouldn’t be experiencing so many problems to begin with.


----------



## whateve

I'm very glad I made the decision not to transfer my items to VC.


----------



## GemsBerry

jmc3007 said:


> This is v typical French, they are all talkers but not doers. They are rigid and inflexible, cs will chase up and down every outstanding item in the problem queue to inform you of your outstanding issues, but they don’t actually bring results or resolutions, it’s just the antithesis of American cs. I’m not saying that American cs is walk on the beach either, it’s just a different way of dealing. It’s frustrating and drives me bat** crazy as they did number on me all those years ago when I lived in Paris.
> 
> I think it’s a smidgen of help that I have pro status and was able to reach their dedicated email support. Quite frankly, they shouldn’t be experiencing so many problems to begin with.


I agree, the current # of glitches is at the immature level, it's a shame for a big transnational platform. Before intergradation with Tradesy VC had issues, but not so many and not at so many levels (shipping/labels, switching to different language, integration of listings with mistakenly overridden names and colors, discontinuing alerts). Talking about these new alerts that sellers will keep receiving every 60 days. I'm SO annoyed about these alerts saying "your items will be removed in 7 days because they were on sale for 60 days", so I need to confirm each time I still have them. I obviously still have them unless I decide to deactivate them. Even after I confirmed, they keep sending their loud emails "your items will be removed in 2 days" instead of sending 1 confirmation email like thank you for keeping your items. This is a circus.


----------



## sanamarina

I read somewhere that if you have a professional account that you can edit listings after they’ve been published. My account was just changed to professional, but I can’t find that anywhere. I mean I honestly don’t understand what is the difference between a regular and a professional account? Everything is the same. Except now I have to accept returns


----------



## jmc3007

sanamarina said:


> I read somewhere that if you have a professional account that you can edit listings after they’ve been published. My account was just changed to professional, but I can’t find that anywhere. I mean I honestly don’t understand what is the difference between a regular and a professional account? Everything is the same. Except now I have to accept returns


There’s no edit function even for pros. There’s a dedicated email support for pros and your listings in theory get more visibility


----------



## sanamarina

jmc3007 said:


> There’s no edit function even for pros. There’s a dedicated email support for pros and your listings in theory get more visibility


Now I wish they hadn't switched my account to professional. ://
How do you upload listings? Do you still have to do it like a regular account? When I had a regular account I had multiple listings refused, because they couldn't confirm authenticity (all authentic items). Is it still the same process?
I saw an email that talked something about some type of form, but I can't find that form anywhere...


----------



## jmc3007

sanamarina said:


> Now I wish they hadn't switched my account to professional. ://
> How do you upload listings? Do you still have to do it like a regular account? When I had a regular account I had multiple listings refused, because they couldn't confirm authenticity (all authentic items). Is it still the same process?
> I saw an email that talked something about some type of form, but I can't find that form anywhere...


Tbh I’ve never has any listing refused, after my migration from Tradesy, my items go live within couple hours if not sooner. That’s said I steer clear of brands like LV or Channel.

It’s not a form, just a dedicated email for pros


----------



## sanamarina

jmc3007 said:


> Tbh I’ve never has any listing refused, after my migration from Tradesy, my items go live within couple hours if not sooner. That’s said I steer clear of brands like LV or Channel.
> 
> It’s not a form, just a dedicated email for pros


I apologize for all the questions... but how should I upload new listings now then?
Should I just email to the dedicated email for pros and tell them I want to add new items? I'm confused...


----------



## jmc3007

You can create a listing from scratch as you would on Tradesy


----------



## sanamarina

Can someone please clarify whether buyers have 14 days to return an item including shipping an item back or is it just 14 days for them to decide and then they can ship it even on the 14th day?


----------



## PikaboICU

sanamarina said:


> Can someone please clarify whether buyers have 14 days to return an item including shipping an item back or is it just 14 days for them to decide and then they can ship it even on the 14th day?



It has to be a professional seller to qualify for a return. I'm pretty sure it means notifying the seller & posted into the system within 14 days.
Here's a link to the policy Return Policy VC


----------



## sanamarina

PikaboICU said:


> It has to be a professional seller to qualify for a return. I'm pretty sure it means notifying the seller & posted into the system within 14 days.
> Here's a link to the policy Return Policy VC


Yes, I'm a prof seller. I read the policy, but it's not specific. For example on Tradesy buyers had 4 days to file for a return and then 10 days to ship it. And it sucked, because I had buyers who would hold an item for 2 weeks and then ship it on the last day. And then with me shipping it, a buyer holding it for 2 weeks, then it going through Tradesy headquarters, and then them shipping it - it'd take almost a month to get an item back.
A 14 day return window seems quite excessive for a reseller platform to allow buyers to decide whether they like an item or not... Though I think it might be a law in Europe, not sure...


----------



## PikaboICU

sanamarina said:


> Yes, I'm a prof seller. I read the policy, but it's not specific. For example on Tradesy buyers had 4 days to file for a return and then 10 days to ship it. And it sucked, because I had buyers who would hold an item for 2 weeks and then ship it on the last day. And then with me shipping it, a buyer holding it for 2 weeks, then it going through Tradesy headquarters, and then them shipping it - it'd take almost a month to get an item back.
> A 14 day return window seems quite excessive for a reseller platform to allow buyers to decide whether they like an item or not... Though I think it might be a law in Europe, not sure...



I agree the policy is ambiguous and 14 days is excessive. It could allow for use of an item for an event & then a return.
eBay has had a 14 day and in some cases 30 day return window for a while and I think it's insane to expect a small seller to accommodate that. 
I'm sorry, I thought you were a buyer with an item to return. I'm not sure about the time details but with shipping from other countries taking much longer, in some cases, I still believe it's 14 days to notify the seller & postmark the package. 
Hopefully somebody else will know for certain.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I am in terrible situation with VC now. In November I changed my payment method to non US bank, which is allowed at VC. They made 7 payments within a month, which I never received. My bank said they don't have the money, they don't see any transactions. After weeks of waiting VC provided me some info about transfers, and that's all. They say talk to your bank, my bank says talk to their bank. VC doesn't do anything to help but formal answers, I sent them like 20 or 30 emails since November. So I am out of thousands of dollars, they don't care. Be careful with them. In the past they already lost (stole) 2 of my items that were shipped using my own label (cause I couldn't use Fedex at that time), and had proof of delivery. they just said they didn't receive it.


----------



## sanamarina

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am in terrible situation with VC now. In November I changed my payment method to non US bank, which is allowed at VC. They made 7 payments within a month, which I never received. My bank said they don't have the money, they don't see any transactions. After weeks of waiting VC provided me some info about transfers, and that's all. They say talk to your bank, my bank says talk to their bank. VC doesn't do anything to help but formal answers, I sent them like 20 or 30 emails since November. So I am out of thousands of dollars, they don't care. Be careful with them. In the past they already lost (stole) 2 of my items that were shipped using my own label (cause I couldn't use Fedex at that time), and had proof of delivery. they just said they didn't receive it.


I was reading reviews about VA the other day, it seems you are not the only one who has this issue. There were plenty of reviews were people said that they’ve been waiting for their payments for month. And cc was no help. Im sorry it might be very stressful, I know I’d be loosing my mind..
Are you from Europe? My friend lives in Poland and she told that there are government agencies that you can complain to about a company, and that these agencies are extremely strict. Meaning a company will be forced to respond and resolve an issue. 
Overall, VA cc is a joke, and it seems like the company does a lot of shady things…


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am in terrible situation with VC now. In November I changed my payment method to non US bank, which is allowed at VC. They made 7 payments within a month, which I never received. My bank said they don't have the money, they don't see any transactions. After weeks of waiting VC provided me some info about transfers, and that's all. They say talk to your bank, my bank says talk to their bank. VC doesn't do anything to help but formal answers, I sent them like 20 or 30 emails since November. So I am out of thousands of dollars, they don't care. Be careful with them. In the past they already lost (stole) 2 of my items that were shipped using my own label (cause I couldn't use Fedex at that time), and had proof of delivery. they just said they didn't receive it.


I'm sorry to hear about that. it's most likely on VC side. payments are generated automatically. a new "integrated" site with Tradesy is mega glitchy, esp regarding addresses and billing, that's why we had problems with labels. The same thing can be happening with foreign payments. While you have all info correct probably some glitch prevents the transfer (most likely country is wrong, that's why they were bugging us about billing for labels while all info was correct on our side). You need some serious help from VC, so actual tech and finance stuff in charge of ACH will look at it. CS is horrible, they don't forward any issues to relevant departments. I would ask VC to show records of the payments made, like actual ACH screenshots. This part must be messed up if they start checking on it. If they refuse to help file a claim with BBB. It will make VC do something. It just can't be correct on VC side. If your foreign bank hasn't received money (no incoming transfers pending) it simply hasn't been sent correctly.


----------



## fashion_victim9

GemsBerry said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that. it's most likely on VC side. payments are generated automatically. a new "integrated" site with Tradesy is mega glitchy, esp regarding addresses and billing, that's why we had problems with labels. The same thing can be happening with foreign payments. While you have all info correct probably some glitch prevents the transfer (most likely country is wrong, that's why they were bugging us about billing for labels while all info was correct on our side). You need some serious help from VC, so actual tech and finance stuff in charge of ACH will look at it. CS is horrible, they don't forward any issues to relevant departments. I would ask VC to show records of the payments made, like actual ACH screenshots. This part must be messed up if they start checking on it. If they refuse to help file a claim with BBB. It will make VC do something. It just can't be correct on VC side. If your foreign bank hasn't received money (no incoming transfers pending) it simply hasn't been sent correctly.



they provided me some transfer confirmation, but these screenshots don't even have the name of their bank. I did ask to redirect it to higher department. many many times. will keep fighting, thanks for reminding me of BBB.


----------



## fashion_victim9

sanamarina said:


> I was reading reviews about VA the other day, it seems you are not the only one who has this issue. There were plenty of reviews were people said that they’ve been waiting for their payments for month. And cc was no help. Im sorry it might be very stressful, I know I’d be loosing my mind..
> Are you from Europe? My friend lives in Poland and she told that there are government agencies that you can complain to about a company, and that these agencies are extremely strict. Meaning a company will be forced to respond and resolve an issue.
> Overall, VA cc is a joke, and it seems like the company does a lot of shady things…



yes, I am in Europe now. trying to check what else I can do. they just can't care less


----------



## GemsBerry

fashion_victim9 said:


> yes, I am in Europe now. trying to check what else I can do. they just can't care less


Good luck! it will take some time but after BBB opens the case different department in VC will handle it, it will be more specific, not just a useless CS.


----------



## jmc3007

fashion_victim9 said:


> yes, I am in Europe now. trying to check what else I can do. they just can't care less


Most likely you have IBAN banking protocol for Europe, not ACH Fedwire. IBAN comprises of a string of numbers, so confirm the bank ID numbers are accurate and do same for personal account. Yeah kinda have to troubleshoot your way out as VC won’t help at all cuz their fallback is always that users enter their own banking for payments not VC. Good luck

PS in US their payments appear as HyperWallet platform if that helps. It’s not a bank per se


----------

